#kubuntu 2005-12-26
<_nano_> kakei: i got a similar error...particular after i upgraded to 3.5
<Lacerta> how do i make a directory in shell?
<_nano_> Lacerta: mkdir directoryname
<Lacerta> thx
<kakei> _nano_ can u describe me ur error
<_nano_> kakei: just after upgrading when I logged out I got this kdmgreet error
<kakei> same here
<kakei> how did u solve it?
<kakei> sudo aptitude reinstall kdm?
<_nano_> kakei: I rebooted and logged in through console
<_nano_> kakei: did startx
<_nano_> kakei: got kde running
<_nano_> kakei: upgraded kdm or something...
<_nano_> kakei: using adept
<_nano_> kakei: and then it worked
<Lacerta> is there a way to save shell output?
<_nano_> Lacerta: you could copy paste?
<Lacerta> _nano_: i'm not in graphical mode
<_nano_> Lacerta: you could redirect the output to a file
<Lacerta> hwo do i do that`?
<Lacerta> aah
<Lacerta> got it
<_nano_> Lacerta: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/io-redirection.html
<Lacerta> okay, now i definitely got it :)
<Lacerta> i'm trying to figure out why do I have to install nVidia's driver every time I boot my PC
<kakei> _nano_
<kakei> i reinstalled kdm but same
<kakei> =(
<_nano_> kakei: how did you reinstall?
<_nano_> kakei: do you get the kdm screen ?
<_nano_> kakei: on reboot?
<kakei> yes
<kakei> but tell me the same
<kakei> kdmgreet .
<_nano_> kakei: so it threw you back to console mode?
<kakei> yes
<Lacerta> what's the command to create a file?
<kakei> kate filename.extension
<_nano_> kakei: Lacerta doesn't seem to have X :P
<kakei> nao
<_nano_> Lacerta: nano
<kakei> nano
<Lacerta> huh?
<kakei> _nano_ help me =(
<_nano_> !nano
<ubotu> _nano_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<_nano_> kakei: use adept?
<kakei> synaptic
<_nano_> kakei: see what it says for kdm? is it upgradable?
<_nano_> kakei: actually the kde3.5 upgrade somehow skipped the kdm upgrade for me...
<kakei> how do i know if it's upgradeable?
<_nano_> kakei: it says so in synaptic or adept.
<kakei> if have an star is upgradeable?
<_nano_> kakei: yeah
<kakei> hmm yes its upgradeable
<_nano_> kakei: so upgrade it
<_nano_> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: (free Pico clone with some new features), section editors, is standard. Version: 1.3.8-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 232 kB, Installed size: 1268 kB
<kakei> _nano_ upgrade done i think
<_nano_> kakei: restart?
<kakei> k brb
<yanqi> hi
<yanqi> i'm lookin for the initrd file from the kubuntu flight-2 iso. it would spare me to download the entire iso just for one file
<kakei> _nano_ thanks
<_nano_> kakei: works? :P
<kakei> es
<kakei> yes
<dante_> the mplayer site down for anyone else?
<_nano_> kakei: i think some more packages would be upgradable
<_nano_> kakei: like kopete etc...
<_nano_> kakei: you might wanna check synaptic
<kakei> nano how can i put all the KDE default the fonts looks messed
<kakei> _nano_ marking all the upgrade's will be easier not?
<_nano_> kakei: didn't get you?
<_nano_> kakei: elaborate a bit
<kakei> _nano_ can u make me a big favor? can u host to my a screenshot ok kcontrol on Fonts tab? pls :)
<_nano_> kakei: lol
<_nano_> kakei: fonts a large?
<kakei> yo ccan save a life
<kakei> :)
<_nano_> kakei: okies
<kakei> Fonts
<kakei> general,fixed..etc
<_nano_> kakei: provided you like my settings lol
<kakei> http://imageshack.us for host the image
<Hobbsee> there's screenshots in the pastebin, too
<kakei> didnt know ehe
<_nano_> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_nano_> kakei: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5970
<djk_> _nano_: i suppose you could have just told him 'default'...
<_nano_> djk_: my font settings were changed when i upgraded kdm
<_nano_> djk_: so i assumed kakei's would be as well
<kakei> i will reboot X brb
<kakei> back
<_nano_> kakei: why did you have to restart X ?
<kakei> to turn on my
<kakei> sharpering font
<_nano_> kakei: aah
<kakei> _nano_ :)!
<kakei> heh can u show me ur desktop? ehehe
<djk_> _nano_: you use kde3.5 don't you? official or the kubuntupackage?
<_nano_> djk_: yeah i followed the announcement in the kubuntu wepage
<_nano_> kakei: lot's of secret stuff..sorry :P
<_nano_> kakei: me working for cia lol
<kakei> ahaha
<djk_> _nano_: okay, so one can fairly assume that they won't rape kcontrol again..
<_nano_> djk_: who won't? kubuntu guys?
<_nano_> djk_: how would I know :P
<djk_> _nano_: yes.. i dislike 'System Settings' instead of the Control Center :)
* apokryphos prefers it
<djk_> apokryphos: well, you're weird :p
<djk_> apokryphos: but why do you prefer it?
<Serberus> why did they bother with System settings anyway, trying to simplify things?
<apokryphos> djk_: clearer overview, more aesthetically pleasing. I like the integration it uses, disliked the old tree-view
<apokryphos> and wasn't a fan of the alternative icon view so much
<Serberus> i just tweaked desktop settings a bit and now Azureus has gone funky and disappeared off my desktop :S
<apokryphos> prime opportunity to discover KTorrent ;-)
<djk_> or bittornado
<Serberus> i'm used to Azureus from windows. i could use some super karamba action tho to see how much RAM i'm using etc
<seth_k|lappy> Serberus, fantastik is what you want
<seth_k|lappy> Serberus, it's a nice SuperK theme
<Serberus> thanks, i'll check it out
<seth_k|lappy> Serberus, I highly suggest poking into the .theme file and adjusting the colors to suit; it's very easy to understand
<apokryphos> Azureus will eat your CPU in courses :P
<_nano_> Azureus is java based right?
<Serberus> yup
<Serberus> it's pretty memory hungry as a consequence
<Serberus> does bittornado support multiple torrents? it's shadow client re-branded?
<Serberus> shadow's*
<djk_> bittornado supports multiple torrents.. no idea about the latter.
* gerardcb_away is back.
<man2d> !seen z-vet
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'z-vet', man2d
<man2d> !seen digitall
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'digitall', man2d
<man2d> !seen z-*
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'z-*', man2d
<man2d> stupid bot =)
<sampan> what's a good ogg ripper program for kde?  preferably one that will let me easily set different quality levels
<angasule> dapper = testing version of kubuntu?
<_sparrow> hello channel 
<Hobbsee> angasule: yes
<angasule> thanks, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> it's not supposed to be stable till april next year
<man2d> Hobbsee: is it very buggy?
<angasule> ah, can't wait for KDE 3.5
<man2d> angasule: KDE 3.5 is already available in repositary
<Hobbsee> man2d: depends on the day lol - it can be
<angasule> sampan: have you tried kaudiocreator?
<Hobbsee> seems ok today
<angasule> what's the package name? kde35?
<man2d> Hobbsee: =)
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> I guess kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<man2d> angasule: http://kubuntu.org - see the news
<sampan> angasule  nope -- just toying with the idea of converting all my mp3s to ogg and wondering what apps are recommended for ripping cds into ogg
<angasule> but it mentions dapper in that same release
<man2d> and what is the principal difference?
<_sparrow> can someone help me wirth the rsolution/size of the tty-terminals?
<angasule> sampan: umh, you mean re-ripping audio CDs into ogg, right? converting from mp3 to ogg is a bad idea
<angasule> man2d: stability
<sampan> angasule  yep, that's what i said: "ripping cds into ogg"
<angasule> ouchs
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: I do have one issue I notice with 3.5 - the only filetype preview that works is images, no sound, no pdf, no textfiles. etc.
<sampan> heh, kde has some nice stuff: konq rips into flac/ogg/mp3 (and can even do album as one continuous file) -- on the downside, even the kde org's help webpage doesn't display quite right on my konq
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<djk_> where are usb systems like mp3players mounted?
<bimberi> djk_: /media usually
<djk_> bimberi: yea.. usually..
<bimberi> djk_: df ?
<djk_> bimberi: sda1 apparently..
<bimberi> djk_: oh yes, sloppy first answer (sorry) - should have been /media/<something> :)
<djk_> bimberi: mmh, weird, i can't delete mp3s off of it
<djk_> any idea why or what i can do?
<kakei> any one know how to install PhotoShop with wine in Kubuntu?
<manveru> !wine
<bimberi> djk_: when i delete, the files get put in a .Trash (or the like) directory on the player (emptying the trash does the job)
<bimberi> s/does/completes/
<manveru> ubotu: tell kakei about wine
<kakei> manveru i have wine but no idea of how to install PhotoShop
<djk_> bimberi: heh, weird.. apparently it's readonly.. wasn't the last time
<djk_> even weirder that i already deleted one file..
<kakei> hey the image of k7 kernel allow u to use 386.deb 586.deb and 686.deb files?
<djk_> bimberi: how do i mount rw?
<djk_> and what's the 'safely remove' option good for, if only root can do it..
<bimberi> djk_: i'm not aware of the safely remove optio, "mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1" ?
<bimberi> *^n
<djk_> bimberi: thanks.. and the safely remove option was given in konqueror..
<bimberi> djk_: yw :) - i have to admit i'm a gnome (hence nautilus) user :)
* bimberi braces for cluebat onslaught
<djk_> bimberi: i usually use krusader :)
* Snake__ skips in
* Snake__ yawns
<Snake__> dead room
<Hobbsee> not really
<Snake__> Hobbsee no ones talking...
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> still people in here though
<Snake__> So....they are all dead
<Snake__> :-P
<Hobbsee> mmm
<xtacocorex> i haven't figured out what to ask
<Snake__> lol
* bimberi considers going postal to give Hobbsee some /kicking practice
<Hobbsee> nah, dont do that...
<Hobbsee> lol
<xtacocorex> bimberi: how do you get text like that?
<Hobbsee> already had some kicking practice
<bimberi> Hobbsee: /msg ubotu kops
<Hobbsee> xtacocorex: type /me blah
<bimberi> /me considers....
<xtacocorex> ah
<xtacocorex> thanks
<xtacocorex> i've seen people use it, but never figured it out
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<xtacocorex> well dinner, be back
<Hal9000> i have the 64 bit version... how do i listen to wma files? where are the codecs?
<Hal9000> sorry wrong channel :P
<kkathman> howdy LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> hiya
<yanqi> i've installed ubuntu but i prefer kde, is there a way to install kubuntu without having to burn a cd and you know
<bimberi> yanqi: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<yanqi> bimberi, will it erase automatically everything from gnome ?
<bimberi> yanqi: no, you'll have a dual install and can choose either from the Sessions menu on the login screen
<yanqi> bimberi, but it would be possible to erase and purge bloated gnome outta ma hard drive ?
<yanqi> like aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<bimberi> yanqi: no, that will just remove the 37KB metapackage - and not the dependencies
<yanqi> damn
<yanqi> bimberi, thanks a lot for the tip anyway
<bimberi> yanqi: there might be a "deeper" package you can remove (like removing libqt3-mt will take out kde)
<douglas> Klik seems to be working fine on Kubuntu except one thing, I can't move the files from my desktop :(.
<yanqi> bimberi, i would like to install kubuntu by iso but my cd drive is down
<douglas> yanqi: seems to me you would need one to install by iso
<douglas> sorry
<yanqi> yeah i know.. i've been able to install ubuntu by netinstall with grub and the breezt initrd, but there's no such file for kubuntu
<bimberi> yanqi: removing libglib2.0-0 would get rid of gnome (and probably more besides) :)
<yanqi> bimberi, i'm going to try.. thanks again all
<bimberi> yanqi: np :)
<Spandexx> hi guys
<Spandexx> need help with KDE vs NIC card
<Spandexx> ;)
<Spandexx> I can not enable my NIC (3) with KDE (know bug on bugtrack)
<Spandexx> how can I do that with command line.
<Spandexx> searched and found nothing ;)
<Spandexx> the cards are working fine in Ubuntu Breezy
<Spandexx> hello...
<robotgeek> Spandexx: ethernet card, you mean
<Spandexx> yes
<Spandexx> ;)
<robotgeek> Spandexx: can you link me to the bug?
<LeeJunFan> NIC == network interface card btw.
<Spandexx> humm wait I will try
<LeeJunFan> Spandexx: 'man interfaces' will give you the manpage for configuring your NIC's with the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Spandexx> humm ok
<Spandexx> I can not find the note in Bugtrack
<Spandexx> but this is no solution for now
<Spandexx> I see in KDE that the nic is there but is disable
<Spandexx> already configured for DHCP
<Spandexx> on my PIX
<robotgeek> Spandexx: it should work, try sudo ifup eth0
<Spandexx> perfect ;)
<Spandexx> I will try it
<Spandexx> I will be back ;)
<Spandexx> thanks robo
<kakei> hey guys
<kakei> can u help me
<kakei> my PC reboot
<kakei> himself
<sorush20> how can I access the system settings as root rather than having to click on the administrator button
<sorush20> ?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: alt+f2,kdesu system settings
<sorush20> Hobbsee: I keep gettting the message that it doesn't exsist..
<Hobbsee> sorush20: alt+f2, kdesu kcontrol
<Hobbsee> see if that one does
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek
<buddha> long time gentoo users here, just gotta give kudos to someone out there that this is one slick distro... that was all
<robotgeek> buddha: hmm, i started using kubuntu yesterday
<buddha> oh yea?
<buddha> i'm just happy that everything just works w/ my laptop
<robotgeek> i was using ubuntu before
<robotgeek> with a lot of kde apps, so i put one machine completely on kubuntu
<buddha> gnome/kde.. i use little of both worlds, but like the look of kde a bit more
<buddha> both are great, just comes down to preference i guess
<swim> hey folks, Im trying to fix that firefox annoyance, where /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html isn't found everytime firefox is started... supposedly according to: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg01907.html  there should be a newer version of kubuntu-docs that fixes this, but I can't find a newer version...
<Absolute0> which package do i need to install to swithc from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<Mr-Falkor> gnome ?
<Mr-Falkor> kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde
<robotgeek> Absolute0: you can install kubuntu-desktop
<Mr-Falkor> ah
<Mr-Falkor> to swtich from
<Mr-Falkor> damn, i need glasses:)
<Mr-Falkor> sorry, my bad
<Absolute0> i am on kubuntu
<bimberi> s/k//
<Mr-Falkor> sorry, Im confused
<Absolute0> i dont think kubunutu-desktop will do much
<bimberi> Absolute0: ubuntu-desktop
<Absolute0> right...
<Absolute0> thats 100 meg
<Absolute0> shit
<Mr-Falkor> yeah :)
<bimberi> dialup?
<Absolute0> dsl
<Absolute0> =(
<kakei> any one can help me? when i join my PC as normal user it reboot everytime (actually i'm in recovery mode)
<Mr-Falkor> 100MB is not much
<Absolute0> about 30 min
<Absolute0> is it worth it?
<Mr-Falkor> Absolute0, if you want gnome
<robotgeek> kakei: the log is in /var/log/Xorg.log
<Mr-Falkor> Absolute0, gnome feels like sirup
<bimberi> Absolute0: no (in this channel) yes (in #ubuntu) :P
<Absolute0> what does that mean
<robotgeek> Absolute0: this is #kubuntu :)
<Absolute0> i know
<Absolute0> they're both same shit
<Mr-Falkor> KDE is just faster
<Absolute0> it is?
<robotgeek> Absolute0: yes, except the gui
<Mr-Falkor> Absolute0, jepp
<Absolute0> i thought its the other way around...
<Mr-Falkor> Absolute0, it isnt for me
<Mr-Falkor> Absolute0, if you want GUI speed, install fluxbox
<Absolute0> would you know why all my letters seem a little lurry on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> i have them both, i don't see anything blazingly fast (except konqueror, whic rips)
<kakei> robotgeek my log is big do u want to see it ?
<robotgeek> kakei: please put it on pastebin
<Absolute0> would you know why all my letters seem a little lurry on kubuntu?
<robotgeek> Absolute0: are you on lcd/crt?
<Absolute0> crt
<kakei> robotgeek http://pastebin.com/472605
<Absolute0> letters in knosole overlap
<robotgeek> Absolute0: just change the font, to monospace
<Absolute0> oh right
<Absolute0> let me give it a shot
<Absolute0> i was thinking of getting the "times new roman" font
<Absolute0> which is the default windows one
<robotgeek> kakei: your x seems to have loaded fine
<kakei> =((
<robotgeek> kakei: did you say that it boots fine, and then reboot?
<robotgeek> Absolute0: that font is overrated :)
<kakei> robotgeek yes
<Absolute0> i dont have monospace
<Absolute0> =(
<kakei> but is weird because as recovery mode (root too) when i type startx don't reboot.
<robotgeek> kakei: it just reboots, hmm..weird
<Absolute0> nevermind
<Absolute0> found it=)
<robotgeek> brb
<Absolute0> can i get times new roman?
<robotgeek> Absolute0: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Absolute0> on linux
<Mr-Falkor> Anyone livin in US ?
<robotgeek> Absolute0: universe repository
<robotgeek> Mr-Falkor: hmm, yes
<Absolute0> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<robotgeek> Absolute0: one sec
<Mr-Falkor> robotgeek, ok, I have a new project - fart in a bottle and send it to me (EU/Norway), and then Im gonna smell out of the bottle when I get it - and then document it .
<Absolute0> i uncommentd universe
<robotgeek> Absolute0: sorry, multiverse
<swim> hey folks, Im trying to fix that firefox annoyance, where /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html isn't found everytime firefox is started... supposedly according to: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg01907.html  there should be a newer version of kubuntu-docs that fixes this, but I can't find a newer version...
<robotgeek> Mr-Falkor: can you take this in #-offtopic
<Absolute0> that too i think
<Mr-Falkor> robotgeek, sure- thnx anyway
<robotgeek> swim: can you just set your start page to something else?
<swim> robotgeek: well yes, but i believe that the firefox "button" (top right that usually when you click takes you to firefox's site) is also directed to that file...
<robotgeek> swim: hmm, one second. i am reading
<Absolute0> i got these 2 line: # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Absolute0> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Absolute0> is that a type?
<Absolute0> *typo
<swim> but i suppose that is less important robotgeek
<Absolute0> oh nevermind!!!
<Absolute0> sorry
<robotgeek> swim: are you asking about the update to kubuntu-docs
<robotgeek> package, i mean
<swim> robotgeek: yes
<Absolute0> is it unsafe to just uncomment all the repositories in that file?
<robotgeek> swim: apparently, it is fixed in dapper, but will be coming to breezy-updates soon
<robotgeek> Absolute0: no, it's safe. but you might be installing non-free packages
<swim> robotgeek: oh ok, not there yet then. thx
<robotgeek> swim: yes, right now you can fix it by symlinking, apparently
<swim> right
<difeta> how can i change my password in the kwallet manager?
<robotgeek> swim: do you want to do that ? :)
<Absolute0> whats a non-free package?
<swim> robotgeek: i might do it later, i've read the bug fix for that already thx
<robotgeek> Absolute0: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Absolute0> ok after uncomenting everything i still get:E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<robotgeek> swim: hmm, okay
<Absolute0> i did update too
<robotgeek> Absolute0: you need to apt-get update first
<robotgeek> Absolute0: msttcorefonts shows up in multiverse for me
<Absolute0> did u spell it correctly: msttcorefonts
<manveru> !info msttcorefonts
<robotgeek> Absolute0: i'm copy pasting :)
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<Absolute0> apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<Absolute0> openoffice.org2 - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<Absolute0> openoffice.org - high-quality office productivity suite
<robotgeek> manveru: ty
<Absolute0> thats it...
<robotgeek> Absolute0: multiverse
<robotgeek> hmm, i gotta go and cook food. later ppl
<demon71> Anyone help with video issue? "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)"
<Absolute0> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<Absolute0> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Absolute0> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Absolute0> see they're not commented
<Absolute0> =(
<robotgeek> Absolute0: weird
<swim> hrmm im getting an error trying to compile baghira-cvs, during make... could someone have a look? : http://pastebin.ca/34425
<Absolute0> let me try synaptic
<EricCartman> Is there a reason why there isn't a MySQL 5 package yet
<kalenedrael> Yeah, the developers/maintainers haven't come out with it?
<swim> nm got that sorry just being stupid
<kakei> sthk
<M_Cheevy> heya ppl.. having a couple of problems with automounting of cdroms/dvds... all of my multimedia apps are happy with the automounting except totem (and dvdrip)... also I can't eject the disks or unmount them?  is there a good document relating to this.. I'm on page 10 of a google search and I'm not finding anything specific to my issue
<Absolute0> i've just installed cabextract which came with msttcorefonts
<Absolute0> how do use it now?
<Absolute0> its not coming up in setting fonts
<Absolute0> *settings->fonts
<Absolute0> do i need to reboot?
<Flying_Eagle> Absolute0, you only have to reboot when you changed your kernel
<Absolute0> right
<Absolute0> so how do i swithch to times new roman?
<Absolute0> can this be the problem: warning: /usr/share/X11/fonts/truetype does not exist or is not a directory
<Absolute0> Setting up msttcorefonts (1.2) ...
<Absolute0> warning: /usr/share/X11/fonts/truetype does not exist or is not a directory
<Absolute0> These fonts were provided by Microsoft "in the interest of cross-
<Absolute0> platform compatibility".  This is no longer the case, but they are
<Absolute0> still available from third parties.
<Absolute0> You are free to download these fonts and use them for your own use,
<Absolute0> but you may not redistribute them in modified form, including changes
<Absolute0> to the file name or packaging format.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<Absolute0> All fonts downloaded and installed.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o noirequus]  by ChanServ
<Absolute0> sorry
<nalioth> Absolute0: pasting is rude. we have the irc channel #flood or multiple pastebins
<Absolute0> wont happen again
<Absolute0> how can i load the new times roman font?
<nalioth> Absolute0: put it in ~/.fonts
<Absolute0> oh
<Absolute0> mine is empty
<Absolute0> =)
<robotgeek> i'll brb
<taojah> hello
<taojah> anyone here
<nalioth> yes
<taojah> can you please help me with a noob question
<taojah> To load a new theme, download the .theme file into ~/.irssi
<taojah> what does this mean
<taojah> how do it do it literally
<taojah> right click/save target as?
<taojah> i dunno
<nalioth> taojah: i have lots of answers, that will probably seem unrelated to your question, but will help you immensely in the future
<nalioth> ubotu: tell taojah about cli
<nalioth> the bot has sent you some info
<nalioth> i suggest you d/l the blah.theme to your homedir or Desktop or wherever you usually d/l things to, and use the konsole to mv it into the .irssi dir
<taojah> ok can you tell me how to get into the .irssi dir please
<taojah> thats the part i cant figure out
<nalioth> taojah: in the konsole, type "ls -a" and it should present itself to you
<taojah> ok
<taojah> that shows me .irssi
<taojah> how do i open the directory
<saikim> minghua here?
<xtacocorex> taojah: if you're in konsole, type cd .irssi
<spandexx> hi guys
<spandexx> NIC 1 is working ;)
<xtacocorex> taojah: cd is change directory
<robotgeek> spandexx: good to hear :)
<spandexx> I need help for my WLAN NIC ;)
<saikim> i wanna to ask how to fix the scim bug!
<taojah> ok what next
<spandexx> I am installing KDE 3.5 and I fully update Breezy
<robotgeek> spandexx: which wireless card  do you have?
<xtacocorex> taojah: i don't know what you're trying to do, i just saw that you needed help getting into a directory
<spandexx> IBM ThinkPad R51
<spandexx> the card with  Ubuntu but not in Kubuntu
<taojah> i need to open then directory on my desktop
<taojah> as a folder
<taojah> to drag soemthing there
<spandexx> if I go on the GUI it doesn,t let met activate the carde
<spandexx> card
<robotgeek> spandexx: is that what the card is called? please paste the output of "lspci -v" to the pastebin
<xtacocorex> taojah: i'd open up konqueror and browse to the .irssi directory
<taojah> just type .irssi/directory  ?
<xtacocorex> taojah: the .irssi would have to be appended to the path in the address bar of konqueror
<taojah> oh gosh
<taojah> isnt there something easy
<spandexx> 000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [F
<taojah> to open the folder
<spandexx> asterNet]  (rev 20)
<spandexx>         Subsystem: Unknown device 0a00:2114
<spandexx>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<xtacocorex> taojah: do you know the whole path to the .irssi directory?
<spandexx>         I/O ports at e800 [size=128] 
<spandexx>         Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<spandexx>         Expansion ROM at febfe000 [disabled]  [size=2K] 
<spandexx> 0000:00:0a.1 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [F                                           asterNet]  (rev 20)
<spandexx>         Subsystem: Unknown device 0a01:2114
<spandexx>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<spandexx>         I/O ports at e880 [size=128] 
<spandexx>         Memory at febfd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<spandexx>         Expansion ROM at febfe800 [disabled]  [size=2K] 
<spandexx> 0000:00:0a.2 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [F                                           asterNet]  (rev 20)
<xtacocorex> spandexx: use a pastebin
<spandexx>         Subsystem: Unknown device 0a02:2114
<spandexx>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<spandexx>         I/O ports at ec00 [size=128] 
<spandexx>         Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<spandexx>         Expansion ROM at febfe800 [disabled]  [size=2K] 
<spandexx> oups
<spandexx> sorry guys
<xtacocorex> spandexx: it's all good
<taojah> xtacore this is all i know i have to do ::  Usage: Copy the .theme file to ~/.irssi/ directory, change the theme with /SET theme theme_name
<spandexx> hummm
<xtacocorex> taojah: in konsole type the following: kfmclient exec ~/.irssi
<spandexx> I can not go active the card on th GUI ---- in Ubuntu it worked ..so I know the card works
<spandexx> but I want Kubuntu ;)
<robotgeek> spandexx: pastebin please?
<taojah> ok then what
<spandexx> robot: what do you mean by pastebin
<taojah> that shows the config
<taojah> on a piece of paper
<robotgeek> spandexx: /topic
<robotgeek> spandexx: if you paste your config there, maybe we can show it to everybody else too
<xtacocorex> taojah: drag the .theme file to that location in konqueror
<spandexx> I have paste it on the channel ;)
<spandexx> I dont want to flood the channnel... and be kicked ;)
<taojah> ok
<taojah> thats it?
<xtacocorex> taojah: are you running irssi at the moment?
<robotgeek> spandexx: no, paste in #flood
<robotgeek> spandexx: why can't you paste in a pastebin?
<taojah> xtacore yes
<taojah> ./SET theme theme_name
<taojah> whats the _ for
<xtacocorex> taojah: in the window that you type messages to in irrsi type /SET theme <theme_name>, replace <theme_name> with the one you want
<taojah> ./SET theme spot
<taojah> ok
<spandexx> done
<taojah> done :)
<xtacocorex> taojah: it work?
<taojah> yep :)
<xtacocorex> taojah: nice
<taojah> how do i make the shell fullscreen
<taojah> how do i make the shell(window) fullscreen
<xtacocorex> taojah: for konsole, i think hit F11 when the window is selected
<spandexx> root@HULK:/etc/apt# ifup eth1
<spandexx> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<taojah> nope :(
<xtacocorex> taojah: let me check quick
<taojah> hey xtacoco do you know how to disable join/part/quit messages in irssi
<spandexx> so robo what do you thing
<taojah> ok thanks :)
<spandexx> think
<xtacocorex> taojah: the key combo is: ctrl+shift+F
<xtacocorex> taojah: i don't use irssi, so i had to figure what it was while helping you
<taojah> coool
<taojah> wow
<taojah> thanks alot
<xtacocorex> taojah: np
<taojah> i appreciate it
<xtacocorex> taojah: you get konsole resized?
<taojah> yep
<xtacocorex> taojah: nice
<taojah> full screen now
<taojah> i just want to get rid of join/part/quit messages now
<taojah> :)
<taojah> then its perfect
<robotgeek> taojah: /ignore #channel JOINS PARTS QUITS
<xtacocorex> taojah: after looking at the website, i might download and try it out
<spandexx> must be an interfaces files problem
<spandexx> I will paste it to #flood
<robotgeek> spandexx: okay, i will join :)
<xtacocorex> taojah: try this page: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup, it might have something
<robotgeek> spandexx: your wireless interface is missing
<spandexx> oups
<spandexx> lol
<spandexx> I think it is the file that muss param
<spandexx> yep i think
<robotgeek> taojah: or you can /help <command>
<spandexx> how do i do that ;)
<spandexx> map eth0
<spandexx> # The primary network interface
<spandexx> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<taojah> thanks :)
<robotgeek> spandexx: don't paste in here
<spandexx> map eth1  iface eth1 inet dhcp ^
<spandexx> ok sorry robo
<robotgeek> spandexx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<xtacocorex> taojah: after looking at that page, i'm not sure anything there relates to what you want, but that was a quick scan, but try this command in the window: /SET activity_hide_targets
<spandexx> and I have another NIC (Xircom card)
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: the /ignore works perfectly, i use it :)
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: ah, thanks
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: does that work in gaim also?
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: ohh, i tht irssi
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: i have never used gaim irc since i can't ssh
<spandexx> can not load this page: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: well i'm helping taojah with irssi and he/she wants to remove logons and logoffs from the chat window
<xtacocorex> help ignore
<xtacocorex> crap
<robotgeek> spandexx: https://
<spandexx> tried that ;)
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: i told him/her before too?
<spandexx> both protocole
<spandexx> browser problem
<robotgeek> spandexx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> spandexx: works for me :)
<taojah> ok well i used /ignore #channel joins parts quits ... think its working...
<xtacocorex> taojah: nice
<robotgeek> taojah: to remove that, all you need is /ignore #channel -joins -parts -quits
<taojah> ok cool
<taojah> thanks
<taojah> hehe how did you know that
<xtacocorex> taojah: you're welcome
<taojah> cause i was wondering the same thing
<taojah> :p
<taojah> i thought maybe /unignore
<robotgeek> taojah: that works too, i think. but /help ignore says do that, who am i to contradict :)
<robotgeek> kakei: still not resolved? :(
<kakei> robotgeek
<kakei> yes it's resolved
<kakei> :D
<robotgeek> kakei: great, what was wrong?
<kakei> i deleted my old kakei user and create a new one
<robotgeek> kakei: hmm, interesting
<Snake__> XMMS is the shit
<Snake__> K bye
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> is there any way to browse the web in konsole?
<difeta> how can i remove all laoded themes from superkaramba? I have a theme that says its running, but I cannot see it.
<robotgeek> Snake__: lynx/elinks/links2
<Snake__> ?
<Snake__> robotgeek: elaborate?
<robotgeek> Snake__: you can use those to browse in console
<Snake__> Ah, do I need to download?
<Snake__> (when I did console lynx it didnt do anything)
<Snake__> haha sweet I figured out www-browser
<xtacocorex> i'm assuming people use kopete, does it bog your system down?
<Snake__> Not really
<Snake__> If it does tho, just go get GAIM
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: no
<Snake__> Works just as well
<xtacocorex> Snake__: i use gaim now, but everytime i want to use kopete, when someone ims me, it freezes the system for a minute before i can do anything
<Snake__> hmm
<Snake__> Dunno thats odd tho
<xtacocorex> it's sorta wierd because it worked perfect in fedora when i used to run that
<xtacocorex> it's all good, i'll stick with gaim for everything except irc since i forgot about konversation
<xtacocorex> anyone have an idea why my external usb harddrive (which automounted itself two days ago) doesn't now?
<robotgeek> hmm, xtacocorex . weird
<xtacocorex> i use it for backing up data from linux and i copied music over so i can listen to it at work on a winxp machine
<xtacocorex> the system recognizes that it's there from the dmesg output
<kakei> hey any idea of how to active on the killer bar to show the windows open? i can see anyone!
<Snake__> Hey guys, I just uninstalled the beep-media-player and now XMMS wont play MP#
<Snake__> MP3*
<Snake__> Is there any way to get XMMS's dependcys bacK?
<kakei> hey any one knows how to change the name showed by Konsole ? Actually is showing sh-3.00$
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakei: type 'exit'
<Kamping_Kaiser> <enter>
<Kamping_Kaiser> or `bash`
<kakei> i typed exit and my console close :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kakei: ok, your shell is now sh, not bash :O
<Snake__> Oooo magic.
<kakei> `bash`
<Snake__> :)
<kakei> work but the commands dont work
<kakei> ls
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'don't work'?
<kakei> kakei@kakei:~$ ls
<kakei> kakei@kakei:~$
<Snake__> Anyone..
<kakei> or commands like clear
<Kamping_Kaiser> Snake__: sorry, not sure.
<kakei> doesnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Snake__ about mp3
<xtacocorex> Snake__: did the uninstall of beep remove other packages?
<Deathstarr> How do you uninstall  kubunutu
<Snake__> I think so
<Snake__> I think beep took the MP3 stuff with it
<Deathstarr> anyone
<Snake__> Deathstarr: reformat...
<xtacocorex> Snake__: how did you uninstall it? command line? it should have listed all the packages it removed, and then jsut reinstall them
<Deathstarr> How?
<Snake__> What are you trying to put on your pc Deathstarr
<Deathstarr> I am Trying to Take Kubuntu off my Drive.
<Deathstarr> So that I only have Windows
<Snake__> okay you either need to use a program like partition magic to delete the partition
<Deathstarr> because I installed it and parents said it cant stay
<Snake__> Well do you have 2 drives?
<Snake__> or did you create a partition?
<Deathstarr> I Dual Booted it
<Snake__> But im saying when you installed it, did you make a new partition, or do you have another drive you put it on
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: you can boot via a live cd, and remove the partition
<AgeLesS> Deathstar, you can use anything you want to reformat that partition, and possibly if you have a tool like QTParted, you can extend your windows partition over the free space
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: though you should convince your parents to let you have linux :)
<Snake__> xtacocorex: I used adept
<AgeLesS> indeed, did they have any objection in particular to linux?
<Snake__> to uninstall
<Deathstarr> well Everyone dosent know how to use it and its not just my computer
<Deathstarr> I am on Windows Right now and Kub wont let me have a net Connection
<xtacocorex> Deathstarr: there is also something build into windows that will actually show you the whole harddrive specs and the partitions and i think you can remove the partition from there, but i forgot where it is located at
<xtacocorex> Snake__: does adept keep logs? the logs might list what was removed
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: hmm, is it wireless?
<Snake__> xtacocorex: im not sure
<Deathstarr> No
<Deathstarr> I would Have DSl Lan
<Deathstarr> using Enet
<xtacocorex> Snake__: hmm, i'd probably just go through the mp3 installation again
<AgeLesS> check your net settings in the system settings
<Snake__> xtacocorex: no logs that I can see
<AgeLesS> or your logs
<AgeLesS> there might be errors
<Snake__> so I should just reinstall beep media?
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: it shouldn't be a problem to get internet access, but you can use qtparted to wipe the linux partion
<Snake__> I got a better idea, i'm going to uninstall xmms, and reinstall it
<Deathstarr> So SOmeone Tell me the easyest way to uninstall Kubunutu
<Snake__> that will bring the dependenys with it right?
<xtacocorex> Snake__: that will work
<xtacocorex> Snake__: it should
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: boot from live cd, (do u have one?) , and remove partition
<Deathstarr> I downloaded and Burned it
<Snake__> Man programs in linux are so tiny
<kakei> hey guys can u help me im trying my Windows Show in the Killer bar
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: or in windows, right click on my computer -> Manage -> Disk Management
<Deathstarr> and
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: i think you can get rid of the partition from there
<Deathstarr> ok Hold on
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: that's where that is at
<xtacocorex> robotgeek: i couldn't remember
<AgeLesS> yeah, that is correct robotgeek
<robotgeek> not too bad for someone who doesn't use windows :)
<Snake__> CRAP it didnt reinstall it!
<Snake__> Wtf!
<xtacocorex> i used that once to find something
<xtacocorex> ubotu tell Snake__ about mp3
<Deathstarr> What am I looking for
<robotgeek> Snake__: calm down
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: Disk Management or something
<Deathstarr> I went to Disk Managment and then To DiskManagment again On I have 3 Pations
<xtacocorex> Snake__: the bot should tell you about the mp3 stuff
<Snake__> Ive already done what that bot sys
<Snake__> says*
<xtacocorex> Snake__:
<xtacocorex> oh
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: delete the "unknown" (linux) partitions
<Deathstarr> Snake just update over to Kubuntu It comes With More Media stuff
<Snake__> ?
<Deathstarr> I have two of them Do I Delete both other then the NTST
<Deathstarr> NTFS**
<xtacocorex> Deathstarr: keep the ntfs
<xtacocorex> Deathstarr: delete the other two
<Deathstarr> and Delete the other two
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: there should be a boot partition, don't delete that or you wont be able to boot
<xtacocorex> that is a good point
* robotgeek knows cause he deleted someone's partition last week :)
<xtacocorex> unless he put the grub stuff in the mbr, then he'd have to use a windows disk in recovery mode and do a fixmbr
<Deathstarr> I Delete both of them
<Snake__> xtacocorex: It says it cant find gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<robotgeek> Snake__: do you have multiverse enabled?
<_nano_> !NTFS
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Deathstarr> if I cant reboot I have a Few  Spells up my Sleeve that I know
<robotgeek> xtacocorex: exactly, i had to do that
<robotgeek> Deathstarr: :)
<Deathstarr> so brb and I will tell You
<Snake__> hes gonna fuck up his system
<Snake__> lol
<xtacocorex> hha
<robotgeek> Snake__: language
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> Hes gonna fark up his system
<robotgeek> *sigh*
<Snake__> I swear im going to get banned for cursing one day (No pun intended)
<robotgeek> might happen, yes
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Sorry, it honestly does just slip
<robotgeek> Snake__: the CoC is big here, and there might be kids on
<Snake__> CoC?
<robotgeek> !CoC
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Snake__> Ah
<xtacocorex> the bot is such a nice thing
<Snake__> Could have just said code of conduct :)
<Snake__> Anywho, so like
<robotgeek> Snake__: i'm lazy
<Snake__> should apt-get be findinging a package called gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Snake__> ??
<crimsun> if you have multiverse enabled, yes
<robotgeek> oh hey crimsun
<Snake__> erm I think I do
<crimsun> hi robotgeek
<xtacocorex> well i must be off, work early tomorrow
<xtacocorex> good luck Snake__
<Snake__> Alright cya
<Snake__> Umm I dont see no multiverse on this source.list
<Snake__> crimsun:
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Snake__ about repos
<Snake__> ubotu: tell Snake__ about mp3
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Snake__> Hmm this is odd
<Snake__> I can stream MP3 but not play them off the HDD
<Snake__> Meh whatever, all im doing is streaming anyway
<robotgeek> hey seth_k|lappy
<seth_k|lappy> hiya robotgeek, you've got ops here now
<robotgeek> yes, you put me on top of the list
<seth_k|lappy> ah yes, newest
<seth_k|lappy> I'll alphabetize it in a sec
<seth_k|lappy> if somebody from #ubuntu will help me out
<Kalidarn> anyone about?
<robotgeek> yes Kalidarn
<kalenedrael> Yeah.
<crimsun> bah, all dead.
<Kalidarn> yeah so i thought
<Kalidarn> i have a major problem which has brought me to tears
<Snake__> im dead..
<robotgeek> crimsun: maybe you can help seth_k|lappy
<Kalidarn> ill start from the start.
<crimsun> seth_k|lappy: ?
<Snake__> Kalidarn: if aprogram can bring you to tears, I suggest you see a doctor :P
<Kalidarn> i got an .avi file that was defaultly running in kaffeine which i didn't like so i left clicked on it and clicked "Edit this Filetype"
<seth_k|lappy> crimsun, I need somebody with ops in #ubuntu to /query me the contents of the op access list. I'm working on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCOperators
<seth_k|lappy> do you happen to have ops there?
<Kalidarn> then under "Application Preference Order" i added the "mplayer" which was what i wanted to use
<Kalidarn> then clicked okay
<crimsun> seth_k|lappy: yes. I'll need to read the chanserv parameters, though. Hold.
<Kalidarn> told me it updated my system
<Snake__> ok
<Kalidarn> but then i found out my kmenu was dead
<seth_k|lappy> crimsun, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list :)
<Snake__> Kalidarn: im listening :)
<seth_k|lappy> thanks crimsun
<Kalidarn> all the programs it it dissapeared.
<Snake__> o..
<Kalidarn> i cant get into konquror without being able to type it in konsole
<Kalidarn> which i can only access via "Run Command...:
<Kalidarn> i tried deleting .kde config directory, and reset still buggered.
<Snake__> well you might be able to right click on the K
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Snake__> then menu editor
<Kalidarn> Menu Editor doesnt work
<Snake__> fuck
<Kalidarn> does nothing when i click on it
<Snake__> I mean
<Snake__> Fark.
<Kalidarn> thats what i am afraid of
<Snake__> Hmm
<Kalidarn> there must be some way of completly resetting kde to its original.
<Snake__> Ya...but how...other than a reinstall
<Kalidarn> heh
<Kalidarn> thats the problem
<Kalidarn> perhaps a kdedev might want to take a look at that, because i don't think its supposed to happen
<Kalidarn> it didn't even ask me for root lol
<Kalidarn> i want to create a new account, and see if it works under that
<Snake__> umm well, its beyond my knowledge....hang on
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: "rm -rf ~/.kde" doesn't work?
<Kalidarn> then i will delete this account
<Kalidarn> tried that didn't work
<Kalidarn> someone in #kde mentioned that.
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: hmm, weird. it _is_ supposed to work
<Kalidarn> id have to kill KDM right?
<Kalidarn> or it will just save the current settings to the new config won't it
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: this "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" , then login from console, "rm -rf ~/.kde" and login again
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<Kalidarn> trying that now.
<Snake__> robotgeek: how do you restart x?
<Snake__> just out of curiosity
<kalenedrael> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<robotgeek> Snake__: either ctrl + alt + del
<kalenedrael> Or ctrl-alt-backspace
<Kalidarn> done, still busted
<Snake__> Kalidarn: REINSTALL TIME!! WEEE!!
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: hmm, maybe your should back up your user data, and create a new one?
<Snake__> :)
<kalenedrael> rm -rf .kderc, too
<Kalidarn> hehe Snake__
<Kalidarn> okay ill try that
<kalenedrael> Wait, you're going to reinstall for a GUI theme problem?
<Kalidarn> didnt kill kderc though
<Kalidarn> i might try that.
<Kalidarn> re-installing should not be necessary.
<kalenedrael> Don't do that, that's a tremendous waste of time.
<Snake__> kalenedrael: no hes not, I was just bein funneh :)
<kalenedrael> :P
<Kalidarn> anyway
<Kalidarn> i can't
<Kalidarn> even if i wanted to, i dont have a workstation to operate as a PXE server
<Kalidarn> this laptop doesn't have anything other than a USB dvdburner
<Kalidarn> as its one of them tablet pcs
<kalenedrael> Hm.
<Snake__> ooo those are nice I hear
<kalenedrael> Damn :/
<Kalidarn> ill try and delete .kderc
<Kalidarn> like you said.
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<Snake__> I want a tablet PC...
<Kalidarn> lol
<kalenedrael> Yeah, delete .kde/ again too, while you're at it.
<Kalidarn> DONT BUY A CLEVO
<Kalidarn> hehee
<Kalidarn> yeah i will
<Snake__> Tablet PCs are touch screen arnt they?
<kalenedrael> Tablet PCs are nice except for their lack of built in optical drives.
<kalenedrael> Yes.
<Snake__> That would be nifty since im a artiest!
<kalenedrael> It kicks ass for playing certain games, too.
<Snake__> I got a graphics pad now, but man a tablet would rock
<kalenedrael> A friend of mine owns at UT on his tablet.
<Snake__> I would think that would be hard..
<kalenedrael> Not really, set it in relative mode...
<Snake__> Does he like click where to shoot or what?
<kalenedrael> I dunno exactly what the controls are but the stylus does come in handy for something.
<kalenedrael> He probably just clicks to shoot, or hits spacebar.
<kalenedrael> It's also good for RTS games.
<Kalidarn> still buggered
<kalenedrael> Damn
<Snake__> RTS would be great with a tablet
<kalenedrael> Yes.
<Kalidarn> lol perhaps
<Kalidarn> okay whats the unix command to create a new user
<kalenedrael> Kalidarn, hm, you say your menu disappeared?
<Kalidarn> well not dissapeard
<Kalidarn> but all the programs in it
<kalenedrael> Oh.
<Kalidarn> under "All Applications"
<Kalidarn> and whats worse
<Kalidarn> i cant get into the control panel either
<kalenedrael> Have you tried just removing the menu from the dock and re-adding it?
<Kalidarn> yes
<kalenedrael> You can type kcontrol at a prompt to open the control center.
<Kalidarn> that didn't work
<Snake__> Kalidarn, for future refrence, kcontrol
<Kalidarn> yes i did
<Kalidarn> and guess whats in the kcontrol
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<Kalidarn> nothing
<Kalidarn> except the front page
<kalenedrael> Nothing? O.o
<Kalidarn> telling me i have an i686 machine and its name etc
<Kalidarn> and it has "View" up the top
<Kalidarn> and "No text!"
<kalenedrael> Looks like you accidentally removed some critical system-wide KDE directory, not just your settings...
<Kalidarn> lol no that should not have happened.
<kalenedrael> No, it shouldn't/
<Kalidarn> considering this happend after all i did was change the application order of .avi files
<Kalidarn> to run in mplayer
<Kalidarn> lol
<kalenedrael> Wow, odd.
<Kalidarn> thats when all this serious stuff happened.
<Kalidarn> thats all i did when i turned my machine on
<Kalidarn> cos i was going to watch a movie before going out lol
<kalenedrael> Type 'kmenuedit' at a prompt and see what it says in the menu editor...
<Kalidarn> dcecchin@SOLACE:~$ kmenuedit
<Kalidarn> kmenuedit: WARNING: Could not read /home/dcecchin/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<Snake__> Woo m*a*s*h is on!
<kalenedrael> Yeah, I got that too, don't worry about it.
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> its all grey
<Kalidarn> nothing
<kalenedrael> Did it at least pop open a window?
<kalenedrael> Nothing?!
<Kalidarn> and its got "File" "Edit" and "No text!" at the top
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> with "hide toolbar" in No Text!
<kalenedrael> Odd.
<Kalidarn> that wories me
<Kalidarn> why it says that
<Snake__> lol
<Kalidarn> its like thats where the Help thing is supposed to be
<Snake__> (Kalidan how do you change what programs open what files?)
<Kalidarn> right click on the file
<Kalidarn> like i would in windows
<Kalidarn> click properties
<Snake__> oh ok
<Snake__> I was jw for my MP3s :)
<Kalidarn> and it had  "change file preference order' or something
<Kalidarn> pretty self explanitory i found, and i didn't expect it to do this.
<Kalidarn> now my brother is going "see linux sucks balls"
<Kalidarn> which annoys me even more
<Kalidarn> as i am having a problem trying to fix it lol
<Snake__> Tell him it does if you dont know what your doing
<Kalidarn> heh
<Snake__> Then laugh at him when his windows crashes
<Kalidarn> even if you do it can
<Kalidarn> lol i have progs in Linux crash too ;P
<Snake__> Exactly.. Programs.
<Kalidarn> though atleast they quit instantly.
<Snake__> Not linux, but programs :)
<kalenedrael> Yeah, programs do crash.
<Kalidarn> but that could be upto the developer
<Snake__> Windows, the whole OS crashes, you get smacked with a blue screen and a restart
<kalenedrael> Windows usually just dies when programs crash, Linux doesn't :P
<Snake__> :-P
<Kalidarn> ive had explorer crash numerous times though
<Kalidarn> that really gets up my arse when im working on something
<Kalidarn> and when it wont like crash already and let me restart it
<Snake__> lol
<kalenedrael> I've made Linux crash quite a few times, actually, but only due to using shitty/dodgy device drivers.
<Kalidarn> but atleast all the things in my start menu dont disspear and i can still access my control panel :D
<Kalidarn> heh
<Snake__> lol, i've had my whole start menu disappear
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<Snake__> that was a nightmare
<kalenedrael> The problem is that those have access to kernel memory space (being kernel modules) and thus fuck things up a lot when they go :P
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> perhaps i can apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Kalidarn> and reinstall KDE from command line
<Kalidarn> would that fix it?
<Kalidarn> not if its user related i bet
<Snake__> Did you try to make a new user?
<Kalidarn> as in related to 'dcecchin'
<Kalidarn> no i havnt yet
<Kalidarn> not sure how to from konsole
<Kalidarn> lol
<Snake__> Me neither...
<Snake__> Hold on
<kalenedrael> When I first started using Linux, Windows 98 was fucked up and the mouse didn't work. I backed up all my stuff to some CDs with no mouse and deleted everything.
<kalenedrael> Have you tried making a new user?
<Kalidarn> yeah i started using it after XP
<nalioth> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> kalenedrael: hmm, language :) (even if it's true)
<Kalidarn> when i found out how loated vista would be
<kalenedrael> k
<Kalidarn> *bloated
<kalenedrael> Ok, you should try making a new user.
<Snake__> vistas goign to be decent...if they took DRM out
<Kalidarn> DRM = good
<Kalidarn> well.
<Kalidarn> if you look at it in one way
<Kalidarn> not from our way
<Kalidarn> but from MS's way
<Kalidarn> they were made a deal
<kalenedrael> mkdir /home/foo; groupadd foo; useradd -s /bin/bash -g foo foo
<Kalidarn> they had to do it
<Kalidarn> if they wanted the codec from the HDDVD board
<Snake__> .....kalidarn go fix your thing, and then I want to talk to you about DRM, im intrested in knowing why you think its good
<Snake__> ok?
<kalenedrael> They could have used.... something else :P
<Kalidarn> basically there was the decoding issue, they were worried about the MPAA wouldn't give pernission to MS to read HDDVDs unless they "showed some protection"
<Kalidarn> now they did that by putting DRM in there which was good, because "its already broken" lol
<Kalidarn> microsoft has NOTHING to gain out of stopping people pirating movies
<kalenedrael> Like Blu-ray (though Sony is obviously not known for their freedom to copy)
<Kalidarn> infact they have something to gain from it, ie ppl buying computers to run media centre
<Kalidarn> etc
<Snake__> Okay but now I can't watch HD TV without a "Compliant moniter" and their freaking detectiong sucks
<kalenedrael> Detection?
<Kalidarn> but thats my only reason for thinking its good
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> its crap, id rather have no protection
<kalenedrael> You can't watch HDTV without a 'compliant monitor'?
<robotgeek> hmm, i know there are only 3 ppl here, but isn't there a #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Snake__> I got the vista beta, and lo and behold, my year old HD 20" Dell moniter is not "Compliant"
<kalenedrael> What the hell?
<Kalidarn> but....... unfortunately id rather have protection and be able to crack it and watch dvds rather than never be able to watch them
<Snake__> So, no HD for me.
<Kalidarn> kalenedrael: unless its cracked
<kalenedrael> Wow....
<Kalidarn> im guessing there will be a loophole
<kalenedrael> That's incredibly stupid.
<Kalidarn> what about all the media centre laptops
<Kalidarn> u cant just rip a laptop screen off
<Snake__> It would be easier to set up a dvd driver than crack a secruity system
<Kalidarn> there might be a dongle or something u can buy
<Kalidarn> and u know how easy theyre broken
<Kalidarn> but anyway im going to try and create a new user account
<Kalidarn> how do i do that from console?
<kalenedrael> What, do they have some encryption on the video thing? Can't you send it across S-video, 5BNC, or optical?
<Kalidarn> heh
<kalenedrael> mkdir /home/foo; groupadd foo; useradd -s /bin/bash -g foo foo
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<kalenedrael> (as root, of course)
<Kalidarn> ype
<kalenedrael> Then 'passwd foo' to change foo's password...
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> "groupadd foo;" too many foos ;P
<kalenedrael> :P
<Kalidarn> whats the standard group?
<kalenedrael> There's no standard group, really... usually 'users' if anything.
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> thats probly what my default user is then
<Kalidarn>  "-g foo foo" whats the first foo and the second foo lol
<Kalidarn> should probly read some man file lol
<Kalidarn> buy i cbf, lol
<Kalidarn> anyway this probly wont fix it ;P
<Kalidarn> ah worked it out
<Snake__> kool
<Kalidarn> now im gonna relog
<Kalidarn> and try this. ;P
<treakath> hey
<treakath> hey all
<robotgeek> hey treakath
<treakath> hey
<treakath> how are you?
<robotgeek> treakath: good, how are you?
<treakath> good rob
* robotgeek wonders why so many people don't tab complete his nick, boo hoo
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> didn't work
<Kalidarn> i got "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your Installation"
<Kalidarn> in a tiny little crappy non-looking kde themed ox
<Kalidarn> *box
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: weird
<treakath> rob what are you doing??
<robotgeek> treakath: i usually take offtopic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Kalidarn> looks like im forced to re-install
<Snake__> Kalidarn: perhaps do that apt-get install --reinstall thin
<Snake__> g
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: yes, try that
<Kalidarn> okay
<Kalidarn> esher: Couldn't find package thin
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> esher: Couldn't find package thin
<Kalidarn> ooh odd
<Kalidarn> it wont copy E:
<Kalidarn> hehe
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: he meant , "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop" :)
<Kalidarn> lol thats what i thought
<Kalidarn> restarting
<Snake__> lol
<treakath> oh um ok
<treakath> dont no what that is
<robotgeek> treakath: /j #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<treakath> kk
<treakath> rob
<Kalidarn> nope sorry that didn't work
<Kalidarn> okay time for re-install
<Kalidarn> nothing else to try is there.
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: ugly. restart?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> it doesn't work anymore than it did before
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: uggh, maybe you should file a bug?
<Kalidarn> i might
<Kalidarn> when i have somewhere else to test it for sure
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: then, maybe i can try to test it out
<Kalidarn> i was a bit sleepy when it happened
<Kalidarn> yeah that would be good
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: i have a spare install for all that
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> ill walk you through what i did
<treakath> im bored
<jbueler> can anyone help with install problem? " checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<robotgeek> jbueler: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jbueler> cool, am i just missing some basic components?
<robotgeek> jbueler: yes, like a compiler :)
<robotgeek> jbueler: what are you trying to build?
<jbueler> trying to install K9copy
<robotgeek> jbueler: isn't there a version in the repos?
<jbueler> couldnt get it to work
<robotgeek> jbueler: are u on breezy?
<jbueler> yeah
<robotgeek> jbueler: can you link me to where you are trying to get it from, i need to know the dependencies
<jbueler> im not real sure... this is actually my bro's computer, im just trying to help out.. I think ive almost got it though
<jbueler> he is missing some dependent files
<robotgeek> jbueler: mostly -dev files, i think
<robotgeek> and there is no version in the repos
<jbueler> yeah, i think he tried to add one to it...
<jbueler> and yeah, i just went through this setup on my setup.. and i needed alot of dev files
<Mez> anyone here ?
<robotgeek> hey Mez
<Mez> hmm
<jbueler> robotgeek: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jbueler> "
<Mez> need a lil help
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Mez> I dont seem to be able to play these movies
<Mez> lol
<robotgeek> Mez: sure
<Mez> dunno what format they're in though
<jbueler> sweet, i love that thing
<robotgeek> Mez: do you have "the codecs" installed?
<Mez> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<robotgeek> Mez: = Mez from -nun?
<Mez> yes
<robotgeek> hmm, okay.
<Mez> you know, I could jsut go and watch them on the tv downstairs :D
<robotgeek> Mez: what player are you using? kaffeine + xine / vlc?
<Mez> ah
<Mez> kaffeine + erm
<Mez> gstreamer :D
<robotgeek> Mez: there you go
<robotgeek> Mez: apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<Mez> though it's also over a samba share :D
<Mez> whee
<robotgeek> Mez: i have never installed the codecs, cause i'm on ppc. oh, how i envy you
<Mez> :D
<Mez> lol
* Mez watches red dwarf
<robotgeek> Mez: enjoy
<neoncode> How do I make a spesal file like "/mnt/sda/"
<robotgeek> neoncode: mkdir
<robotgeek> neoncode: and then you mount it there
<kkathman> sudo mkdir :)
<jbueler> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<neoncode> robotgeek: mount says it needs to be a "speical file"
<kkathman> jbueler: look for the libqt libraries
<robotgeek> jbueler: apt-get install libqt3-dev i guess
<robotgeek> neoncode: what and how are you trying to mount?
<kkathman> jbueler: do an apt-cache search qt  and look for the libqt libraries
<robotgeek> !info libqt3-dev
<neoncode> i'm trying to mount an external HD to /mnt/sda/ I used mkdir to make /mnt/sda/ But mount says it needs to be a speacal file
<kkathman> robotgeek: you think he'll need the dev?
<robotgeek> kkathman: he's compiling something
<robotgeek> jbueler: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<robotgeek> jbueler: that should be enuf for pretty much anything :)
<neoncode> no-one wanna help me?
<robotgeek> neoncode: hmm, doesn't it automagically mount?
<jbueler> once again... " checking for KDE... configure: error:
<jbueler> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<jbueler> So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<neoncode> robotgeek: in recovery mode as root here. trying to fix my xorg.conf
<neoncode> Like I say, "/mnt/sda" must be a special file...
<neoncode> Apparently
<robotgeek> neoncode: the rescue cd should mount and give you a chroot
<robotgeek> neoncode: maybe specifying the file system type would help
<neoncode> robotgeek: I didn't know there was a rescue CD. Oh well. It's not *that* important...
<jbueler> "checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<robotgeek> jbueler: one more sec,
<jbueler> its cool, i was hopin the robot thing would answer..lol
<robotgeek> jbueler: qt3-apps-dev
<robotgeek> jbueler: that's pretty much all the -dev packages in kde
<neoncode> Well, i'm going to go and fillde with fglrxconfig somemore. Thanks for your help robotgeek :)
<ejofee> which one's faster as a calculator: awk, or bc?
<robotgeek> ejofee: python
<robotgeek> hahaha
<robotgeek> ejofee: this is the first time i've heard of bc, i'll chk it out
<ejofee> robotgeek: you actually mean "python -c 'print <operation>'" is faster?!? (in bash)
<ejofee> robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> ejofee: hmm, bc claims to be a calculator :)
<jbueler> robotgeek: i think there might be one more.. cause it still says that error...
<robotgeek> jbueler: whoa
<ejofee> robotgeek: what did you think bc was for?
<robotgeek> jbueler: apt-cache search qt3 | grep dev
<robotgeek> ejofee: i did not know
<robotgeek> ejofee: i generally end up using python most of the time
<robotgeek> but now, i'll use bc
<ejofee> robotgeek: python is not so fast... i have hundreds of different calculations within a for/while loop and i can't call python like that
<robotgeek> ejofee: hmm, i only do that for simple calc.
<ejofee> robotgeek: right. thank you.
<manveru> anybody knows a bit about licencing here?
<robotgeek> manveru: hmm, not too much, but a bit
<robotgeek> hmm _manveru what's up
<_manveru> :|
<robotgeek> _manveru: hmm, if i may ask where are you from?
<_manveru> i'm from austria :)
<_manveru> the question is solved btw
<robotgeek> _manveru: oh okay
<treakath> hi
<treakath> how are u
<robotgeek> hey treakath
<treakath> hi how are u
<treakath> u  there
<robotgeek> treakath: :)
<treakath> hi brad
<treakath> hi brad
<treakath> im treakaths sister
<treakath> hi snake
<treakath> hi
<treakath> fuck u then
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> treakath: none of that, please
<treakath> hi
<treakath> well talk to me then
<robotgeek> treakath: join #ubuntu-offtopic then
<treakath> brad wont talk to me
<ejofee> if a variable is "12.5", how can i tell bash i want to consider it numerical (integer, all right)
<treakath> i did
<robotgeek> treakath: this is a support channel, offtopic talk is not welcome here
<robotgeek> ejofee: i was wondering the same thing, maybe the bash scripting guide would help?
<robotgeek> ejofee: i wanted to add and subtract dates
<treakath> why are u here then
<robotgeek> treakath: again, this is a support channel
<manveru> ejofee: what do you need that for?
<manveru> ejofee: this would be a Float
<manveru> ejofee: and as i only know ruby, i cannot help you on that :(
<ejofee> treakath: is treakath your brother?!
<demon71> can anyone help with a adept problem? When i go to install kplayer, it says there is a "break"
<robotgeek> demon71: hmm, are you on breezy
<demon71> yes
<ejofee> manveru: i don't need it to be a float. it being sorta int($var) is just ok for me.
<demon71> robotgeek: I talked to you ealier under Jbueler... That was my bro's account...
<robotgeek> demon71: oh okay
<robotgeek> ejofee: www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ejofee> robotgeek: thank you!
<robotgeek> demon71: can we go command line (i am new to kubuntu as such)
<demon71> k... so then i would just type, apt-get install kplayer?
<robotgeek> demon71: btw, the package we needed for your brother was kde-devel
<robotgeek> demon71: yes, sudo
<demon71> yeah.. i got that... it configured fine but had an error when installing.. i gave up for the night.. try again with his stuff later
<jorge> hi
<robotgeek> hey jorge
<jorge> i installed kubuntu 5.10 on 2different laptops and sound doesnt work
<jorge> alsa drivers doesnt work.. ive been searching in internet but i found anything useful
<jorge> any suggestions?
<robotgeek> jorge: hmm, i'm kinda clueless about sound. maybe, i can help you with wireless :)
<robotgeek> jorge: just ask around here/#ubuntu even
<jorge> robot sucks
<robotgeek> jorge: hmm, me? what did i do
<callie> thats not going to get you a lot of help jorge
<demon71> no doubt...
<callie> just saying "my audio doesnt work! fix it" isnt really enough information to form a reply really either
<callie> for all we know you could just be deaf
<callie> or stupid
<robotgeek> callie: now, don't do that
<robotgeek> jorge: could you paste the output of lspci to the pastebin
<demon71> its done and over with...
<callie> well....
<robotgeek> demon71: could you install it from the cli?
<demon71> "kplayer: Depends: libidn11 (>= 0.5.18) but 0.5.13-1.0 is to be installed
<demon71>            Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.5) but 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 is to be installed
<demon71>            Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<demon71>            Depends: libxrender1 (> 1:0.9.0-1) but 1:0.9.0-1 is to be installed
<demon71>            Depends: mplayer
<demon71> E: Broken packages"
<demon71> i tried installing all of those and mine are all up to date
<robotgeek> demon71: don't paste here, do you have any backports enabled?
<demon71> sorry
<demon71> i dont know
<callie> look at your /etc.apt/sources.list demon71
<robotgeek> demon71: then you probably dont
<callie> sorry /etc/apt/sources.list
<demon71> prolly not
<demon71> callie: okay, im looking
<callie> if you see any references to backports you can just hash them out
<neoncode> A vanilla install of kubuntu 5.10 should upgrade to KDE 3.5 perfectly right?
<callie> yup
<callie> mine did
<demon71> i dont see any backports
<demon71> whats that mean exactly
<callie> cool
<callie> you use adept?
<demon71> yes
<callie> ok well adept uses that list to determin where it gets its updates from
<neoncode> callie: Good. because last time I upgraded to KDE 3.5 it kinna messed up my install. But KDE was pretty craped up at that point anyway
<robotgeek> demon71: mplayers dependencies are broken
<robotgeek> or kplayer, rather
<callie> neoncode: i know other people who had problems and im not the most experiences linux user and it went as smoothly as possible
<demon71> yeah, i knew that but is a backport a non-trusted one? or is that what all of those are called?
<treakath> hey i need help please someone???
<robotgeek> demon71: they are official, but it's always wise to install whatever you need, and comment it out
<robotgeek> treakath: help with what?
<callie> backports is a repositary for older versions of files i think
<demon71> robotgeek: so i should probably go to the website and see what i need...
<demon71> callie: gotcha.. thanks
<treakath> yahoo isint working on konkora
<robotgeek> callie: no, actually programs in dapper are backported to breezy
<treakath> the site
<callie> well same dif robotgeek
<robotgeek> callie: old versions, i wouldn't call them old version :)
<jorge> robotgeek arent you an irc bot?
<callie> ok, not the newest then :P
<robotgeek> jorge: no, i am human
<jorge> ohh.. the sorry for the sucks thing b4
<robotgeek> jorge: np
<jorge> since you replied so fast i thought i was talking to a bot
<robotgeek> jorge: heh
<treakath> its working now was going proply
<robotgeek> treakath: do you mean konqueror?
<treakath> yea my bad
<robotgeek> jorge: so did you paste the output to pastebin?
<robotgeek> treakath: is it you or your sister?
<jorge> yeah... may i paste it here?
<treakath> me
<jorge> 000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<jorge> there is a modem too ....
<jorge> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<robotgeek> jorge: hmm, i;ve seen this before
<taojah> hello
<robotgeek> treakath: i had to kick you sister out
<treakath> k
<jorge> yeah... i saw posts in kubuntuforums, but i found no solution so far
<taojah> when i type cd ~/Desktop in console it say no file or directory  why is that
<robotgeek> taojah: can you type cd ~/D<then press tab>
<taojah> ok
<taojah> it changes it too
<robotgeek> taojah: it should tab complete to Desktop, other wise mkdir ~/Desktop
<taojah> yeh it goes to ~/Desktop$
<robotgeek> taojah: hmm, cool
<taojah> and when i type cd /
<taojah> nothing happens
<robotgeek> taojah: cd / will take you to your root directory
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell taojah about cli
<taojah> wait
<taojah> i have those links
<taojah> hehehe
<taojah> thats what im reading
<robotgeek> taojah: oh okay, sorry
<taojah> im starting to read them now
<taojah> just saved them last night
<taojah> thanks though :)
<robotgeek> taojah: hmm, yes. go thru them.
<taojah> but when i type cd or cd /
<taojah> it doesnt take me anywhere
<taojah> it just goes to the next line
<robotgeek> taojah: then do "ls"
<robotgeek> taojah: you care in your root if you do cd /. cd will bring you to you home or ~
<taojah> say that again
<taojah> i dont understand
<taojah> i have to type sudo first for cd ?
<robotgeek> taojah: let me bring you a link :)
<taojah> ok thank you
<taojah> :)
<treakath> is everyone having a good day or night?
<taojah> im having a good morning
<taojah> how are you treakat
<robotgeek> taojah: sorry, i was unable to find that link which i was looking for
<robotgeek> taojah: so, i'll try to explain as best as i can
<taojah> ok thanks
<taojah> its ok if you just tell me that normal for nothing to happen if i just type cd or cd /
<treakath> good
<taojah> i can leanr as i read
<taojah> i just thought something was wrong
<robotgeek> taojah: it's important for you to understand how files are organised
<taojah> yes thats true :)
<robotgeek> taojah: if you are using Konqueror, open it up
<taojah> ok
<taojah> done
<taojah> can i use mozilla
<taojah> i prefer it :)
<robotgeek> taojah: hmm, cause konqueor is also a file browser :)
<taojah> ahhh
<taojah> ok np
<taojah> yes ok konqueror
<jorge> robotgeek: any suggestion about my sound problem? could it be that the system is confusing the modem with the sound card?
<robotgeek> jorge: to be honest, i have no clue
<jorge> it worked on kubuntu 5.04
<jorge> ohh, thanks anyway... i know its happening to more people
<robotgeek> jorge: hmm, now that's interesting
<robotgeek> jorge: lsmod output to pastebin?
<robotgeek> taojah: sorry. now type / in the address bar and hit enter
<jorge> what pastebin?
<jorge> i have the output here
<robotgeek> jorge: don't paste here
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jorge> i see
<robotgeek> Sneaky_Bastard: can you change your nick to something not offensive
<taojah> hello robotge i was disconnected
<robotgeek> taojah: no problem
<taojah> hrrm your nick shows up as robotge on my irssi
<taojah> wierd
<jorge> robot: i pasted in that site
<robotgeek> taojah: tab complete, don't you just love it?
<robotgeek> jorge: link?
<callie> tab complete is sexy
<jorge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5991
<taojah> what does tab complete mean
<robotgeek> taojah: type robo and then press the tab key
<callie> taojah: type the first few letters of a name and press tab
<callie> lol
<taojah> robo
<taojah> hmm
<callie> damn that Robdor
<callie> he's making me type an extra letter!
<robotgeek> callie: you probably woke him up,
<callie> ehehe
<hugelmopf> btw... for the more advanced: if you edit /etc/bash.bashrc and uncomment the last three lines, there are a lot more tab-completion options.
<robotgeek> jorge: i see the modules loaded
<hugelmopf> like "modprobe <tab>"
<robotgeek> hugelmopf: also the .inputrc settings :)
<robotgeek> to cycle thru history
<taojah> hrrmm
<taojah> didnt do anything
<callie> hugelmopf: thanks i didnt know that
<robotgeek> taojah: hmm, really?
<hugelmopf> taojah: you have to start a new shell
* callie goes to poke around in bash.bashrc
<robotgeek> jorge: your problem seems very similiar to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-486.html
* neoncode pokes callie 
<taojah> yeh  maybe its because im on bnc and have another network added, so the network prefix(two letters and a ~) is taking up the space ?
<hugelmopf> robotgeek: what do you mean? can you not go through history by up/down?
<callie> neoncode: eww
<neoncode> callie: D=
<taojah> robot do you want to/have time to explain more about what you were telling me about cd ...cd /
<robotgeek> hugelmopf: typing su , then uparrow for sudo modprobe (when you exectued it 10 minutes ago) ?
<robotgeek> hugelmopf: www.ukuug.org/events/linux2003/papers/bash_tips/
<robotgeek> lots more there
<knubbe> is there a gui for creating ssh-tunnels?
<jorge> robotgeek: it tells me to Use the alsa-utils initscript instead when i do a "sudo /etc/init.d/restart
<robotgeek> jorge: yes, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<callie> one thing i have noticed is that torrnents and file sharing under linux seems much slower under linux when compared with windows. could it port related?
<callie> *torrents
<robotgeek> callie: could be, maybe you havent port forwarded correctly?
<jorge> robotgeek: i think im gonna disable the modem and unused stuff in the bios
<callie> robotgeek: i've never had to port forward under winblows
<robotgeek> jorge: good deal, i'm kind out of my zone here
<callie> robotgeek: not for file sharing anyway
<jorge> thanks !
<robotgeek> callie: hmm, are you still using azureus
<callie> robotgeek: im giving it a go
<robotgeek> callie: cool, if you were using that before
<robotgeek> callie: a good reference point is http://www.portforward.com/
<PerraS> my installation of kubuntu hangs on my laptop when it tries to find my CD-rom
<robotgeek> PerraS: so, basically it doesn't boot?
<callie> robotgeek: this is the first time i've used it, i've set up port forwarding before for things like ssh so im pretty familiar with the process
<robotgeek> callie: oh okay, i love that website. it's very user-friendly :)
<PerraS> robotgeek: it does. now after 10min of searching it continues. but now i only see a blue screen
<robotgeek> PerraS: hmm, maybe ask in #ubuntu also?
<PerraS> okey
<_paul> hi,all
<robotgeek> hey _paul
<taojah> robot do you want to/have time to explain more about what you were telling me about cd ...cd /
<callie> robotgeek: thats the site i originally used i think, very simple and clear inoformation there as i remember
<PerraS> a blue screen with a with border at bottom where i can write
<_paul> who can tell me how to install a software...i am newbie...
<callie> _paul: load adept
<robotgeek> _paul: System -> Adept
<_paul> yes, but
<_paul> i download skype ,and then i cannt find skype in my adept
<callie> _paul: can you see the skype file?
<robotgeek> _paul: how did you get skype? from where?
<_paul> from www.skype.com
<robotgeek> _paul: did you finish installing?
<_paul> no
<_paul> i just donnt know how to make it
<robotgeek> _paul: okay, here's a nice link
<robotgeek> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<_paul> ok
* callie hugs ubotu for being so kleva
<_paul> i will see it, thanks, when i have questions i will come back
<robotgeek> _paul: sure
<robotgeek> _paul: if no one is here, you can ask in #ubuntu also
<neoncode> How do you reset to the KDE defults?
<_paul> ok
<neoncode> and not the kubuntu ones?
<taojah> is skype a chat program ?
<robotgeek> neoncode: hmm, interesting. may not be possible
<callie> robotgeek: i cant remember where you can set default programs in kde, mail client, browser etc, do you know?
<robotgeek> taojah: skype is a voice chat/phone program
<taojah> oh ok
<neoncode> robotgeek: It is, when I screwed up my pervious upgrade to kde 3.5 it reset them
<robotgeek> callie: System Settings -> Kde COmpoenents
<callie> thanks dewd
<robotgeek> np
<neoncode> I know, i'll uninstall "kubuntu-default-settings"
<robotgeek> callie: maybe not,
<taojah> robotgeek: i dont understand the first paragraph of this 'Files and Directory commands'  .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<callie> thats what im thinking too robotgeek ;)
<callie> i think its moved since 3.4 robotgeek
<taojah> its the cd cd / part that isnt working for me, or i dont understand
<robotgeek> taojah: / means root, it containts all the files in your system in various folders, like /bin , /etc for config etc etc.
<robotgeek> taojah: your home directory is also /home/taojah
<robotgeek> taojah: do you see how your home directory comes under root?
<neoncode> Well that was a bad idea...
<taojah> what is
<taojah> bad idea?
<robotgeek> callie: alt + f2 , kcontrol + Kde Components
<robotgeek> i knew i had seen it somewhere
<neoncode> I removed "kubuntu-default-settings" Because I wanted the KDE defults. you see when I upgraded to 3.5 before it screwed up and reset to KDE defaults. and that package was uninstalled
<taojah> ok i see robotgeek
<neoncode> It must have been a spectacualar screw up that it just happened to mess up the upgrade in just the right place to reset it without screwing KDE. like it just did. but I re installed the package as I just removed it
<neoncode> bottom like. don't "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-default-settings"
<neoncode> and then logoff
<neoncode> *bottom line
<robotgeek> neoncode: heh
<callie> ty robotgeek
<neoncode> But Like I say it must have been a spectatular accident to screw up in just the right way
<robotgeek> it does take some talent, neoncode
<neoncode> =)
<neoncode> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_newbie_> Does somebody know how to change the primary language in OpenOffice2? (Tools -> Language dosen't work)
<_newbie_> Anyone?
<neoncode> Nope. sorry....
<robotgeek> _newbie_: try asking in #ubuntu
<_newbie_> Ok will do
<robotgeek> _newbie_: or the ubuntu channel for your language,
<neoncode> or #openoffice.org
<callie> not being able to fileshare properly on linux is a real shock
<robotgeek> callie: i havent really experienced any problems
<callie> its just the comparison between windows and linux thats bugging me
<callie> i get less hits and awful speeds under linux
<callie> im talking B/s here
<robotgeek> hmm, weird callie
<callie> yeah, very odd
<callie> under winows i get at least 200kB/s
<callie> and no port mapping neccasary
<paines> hi
<robotgeek> hey paines
<callie> hi paines
<paines> I want to test apt-build for optimizing and installing some packages. but it is failing during build. anyone have experience with apt-build ?
<robotgeek> paines: i havent used apt-build, i have used dpkg tools, maybe the errors are similiar
<robotgeek> paines: maybe you want to ask in #ubuntu-motu / #ubuntu-motu-school
<knubbe> is there a way to check which ports i have open?
<paines> robotgeek, good idea. thx
<callie> knubbe: take a look at nmap
<robotgeek> alrite, nite all
<callie> night robotgeek
<neoncode> robotgeek: nite
<taojah> can someone show me what they see when they type free -m in console please
<bimberi> taojah: /j #flood
<taojah> hi
<ejofee> hi
<restagner> hello, i'm new to kubuntu. . .
<Kaiser_Away> hi
<taojah> hi restagn welcome
<restagner> thanks.
<taojah> im new too :)
<Kaiser_Away> hi mez
<Kaiser_Away> hi taojah
<Kaiser_Away> hi ejofee
<restagner> i've just installed kubuntu and am having trouble getting my flash usb drive to be recognized...anybody have this kind of problem?
<Kaiser_Away> hoary or Breezy?
<restagner> breezy
<Mez> hey Kaiser_Away
<restagner> the error is as follows: An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1;
<restagner> The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist.
<restagner> yet, when i look into the /media dir, i notice that the usbdisk directory contains all my data
<stisev> ok
<stisev> I need help ASAP
<stisev> anyone here?
<stisev> I've got some rather trivial questions only you guys can answer
<stisev> ------------------------
<stisev> QUESTION #1 - How the hell do I set root password in the default install of Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !root
<stisev> !root
<stisev> ?
<Hobbsee> !+root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in ubuntu,  well that's not true. there is just no password set for the root account by default.  You can run things as root by prepending 'sudo ' to the command.  example; sudo apt-get install build-essential    For more information, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bimberi> :)
<Hobbsee> that one :)
<stisev> ?
<stisev> ok
<stisev> I've done sudo
<stisev> but it asks me to authenticate
<stisev> I enter my normal pass but it doesn't work.
<Hobbsee> the password at installation?
<stisev> yes
<bimberi> stisev: any error message?
<stisev> I entered the password of the account I made @ startup
<stisev> (stisev)
<stisev> bimberi, pardon?
<stisev> bimberi, it says authentication failed when running sudo
<stisev> understandably so, since I haven't set a root pass
<stisev> Where exactly -do- I do this?
<bimberi> stisev: sudo doesn't use a root password
<stisev> o_O
<stisev> ?
<stisev> sudo = super user do
<stisev> su = super user
<stisev> I thought that was root
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> su = substitute user
<stisev> Ok, how do I set a root pass?
<stisev> Passwd?
<stisev> Passwd doesn't work - it changes my normal account's pass
<bimberi> sudo gives a user superuser privs, if they're allowed to by the policy set in /etc/sudoers
<stisev> oh
<stisev> Is there any way to -set- a root paassword?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but it might break the gui tools
<stisev> o_O
<stisev> Uh, why?
<stisev> I don't understand why this is so difficult
<Kamping_Kaiser> because they are patched to work with sudo
<stisev> I've never run into a linux flavor that doesn't ask for a root pass
<stisev> granted, I'm not that linux savvy ;0
<stisev> ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt see why everyone wants root enabled
<stisev> I need it
<bimberi> stisev: it took me a while to get used to it
<stisev> for a specific case
<stisev> I need to give my good friend root access to this box
<stisev> it's free and clear - no vital data on it
<stisev> he needs to configure it from abroad
<Kamping_Kaiser> give him a user, then add him to sudoers
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't enable ssh root logins
<stisev> UG
<stisev> UGH
<stisev> that was my next question
* Hobbsee doesnt either, but sometimes needs it when there's no other solutions
<stisev> Does Kubuntu install SSH by default?
<bimberi> stisev: "sudo -i" gets you a root shell - as if you had logged in as root
<bimberi> stisev: only a client
<bimberi> server can be installed by installing openssh-server
<Kamping_Kaiser> stisev: sudo apt-get install ssh will install the server
<bimberi> ... yes or ssh (somewhat perversely) :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<stisev> wait
<stisev> so
<stisev> during Kubuntu install
<stisev> if i type server
<stisev> will that install the SSH files required?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<bimberi> not openssh-server no
<Kamping_Kaiser> it will install a non-gui system
<stisev> oh
<stisev> OK guys
<stisev> the root problem is this
<stisev> I'm triple booting this system
<stisev> (brand new powerhouse laptop)
<stisev> OSX + Kubuntu + XP SP2
<stisev> but GRUB is not recognizing OSX
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<stisev> LILO is pathetic garbage, so that's not going to work
<Hobbsee> does grub do osx anyway?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not suprised tbh
<Kamping_Kaiser> not afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> hence no supprise
<stisev> but
<stisev> my friend got it working
<Hobbsee> you need yaboot for that, dont you?
<stisev> ?
<stisev> Yaboot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yes, but yaboot is for mac
<Hobbsee> where's robotgeek_zzz when you need him...
<Kamping_Kaiser> he's on a pc
<stisev> that's a type of bootloader?
<Hobbsee> right...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hence the problem
<stisev> I'm on a PC
<stisev> OSX has a bootloader
* Hobbsee doesnt know much about yaboot, but heard it had something to do with osx
<stisev> that works with XP
<stisev> but I haven't tested it with linux
<stisev> AND another problem is that the OSX bootloader really really sucks bad
<stisev> it defualts to OSX every time
<stisev> and ahem, I dont want to use OSX as default
<stisev> how did my friend get GRUB working with OSX+Slackware+XP
<stisev> This is the guy I was planning to give root to
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't know, i don't use xp or osx
<stisev> Heh
<stisev> OSX is pretty cool
<stisev> best irc clients ever
<stisev> Ircle ^_^
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's very bling
<stisev> It works well though
<stisev> for people like my sister
<bimberi> give him root access - then get him to set it up for you :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> give him sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> (back to the begining of this ...)
<bimberi> yes, sudo, that's what i meant :P
* Hobbsee wonders if there's a tutorial on grub with osx
<Hobbsee> somewhere on google
<stisev> stisev: sudo apt-get install ssh will install the server
<stisev> "sudo -i" gets you a root shell - as if you had logged in as root
<stisev> that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: osx isnt out yet *cough* so i doubt it
* Hobbsee doesnt follow osx at all, but yeah
<stisev> I've checked google but no dice
<Hobbsee> ok
<stisev> I'm more adept @ Windows XP software
<Kamping_Kaiser> stisev: `sudo apt-get install ssh && adduser matesaccount && gpasswd -a matesaccount admin`
<stisev> not really familiar with linux
<stisev> Kamping_Kaiser, that line right there will do everything
<stisev> It seems like it installs SSH & gives my friend root
<bimberi> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> stisev: in theory yes
<stisev> provided I put the name oft the account in "matesaccount"
<stisev> what is &&?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i got the gpasswd syntaxs correct
<stisev> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> && is 'if this finishes with 0 status (no error), do the next command'
<treakath> hey all
<bimberi> i think you'll need sudo all along
<Kamping_Kaiser> um, yes
<DewDude> FINALLY
<DewDude> I DID IT!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<stisev> alright guys
<bimberi> "sudo adduser matesaccount admin" also does the last bit
<stisev> I'm going to go reinstall Kubuntu
<DewDude> it took me all night
<DewDude> and 3 reinstalls
<stisev> and try to boot it with OSX
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: thanks
<DewDude> but it works!
<stisev> and see what happens
<stisev> thanks again guys
<treakath> dose any1 here no any free song site to lisetn too song on the net???
<stisev> actually wait
<stisev> I wonder what version of Kubuntu I have
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks for pointing out gpasswd - not seen it before :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> stisev: `cat /etc/issue`, or `uname -a`
<stisev> Well
<stisev> heh
<stisev> Not on Linux
<stisev> it's on the cd =p
<stisev> What's with this breezy badger lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: i seem to be the only person in the world who uses it ;)
<stisev> jesus
<stisev> WTF? dvd formast
<stisev> kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso   3.06GB?
<stisev> O_O
<stisev> Why is that so damn big?
<stisev> The one i have here is less than 1 CD in size
<DewDude> cuz it's got the livecd and install CD
<stisev> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it's got all of main IIRC
<stisev> you can boot directly from the cd
<DewDude> yeah
<seba> hello!
<DewDude> i don't see where you really need the DVD
<treakath> bradleys a bad bad boy
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: gpasswd?
<stisev> Can anyone point me to the just the install CD
<seba> how can i make adept use a proxy?
<DewDude> it's probably nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh
<stisev> wait
<stisev> I see it
<stisev> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<stisev> is that it?
<stisev> nevermind
<Hobbsee> should be
<bimberi> looks good to me
<stisev> I need to read directions
<DewDude> yeah
<stisev> lol
<stisev> 1.3MB/sec
<stisev> not bad
<DewDude> thar she be!
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> i got that on the torrent
<DewDude> around 1340
<bimberi> 3 aussies stare jealously
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> so true
* DewDude packs a morning bowl
<DewDude> so...i got monkeys audio to work in gstreamer
<Hobbsee> definetly true!
* Kamping_Kaiser gets happy at lyns 400k/s, and shauns 600k/s
* DewDude can't break more than 90k/s on his actual connection
* Kamping_Kaiser has 24k/s on his home line
<bimberi> luxury
* bimberi uses a 14.4K modem at work
<treakath> rob do you no any good free music site io??
<treakath> ayn1 wi do k
<treakath> will do
<stisev> If anyone finds any ways to get GRUB working with OSX, please let me know
<stisev> I know it's possible
<stisev> I'm grabbing the latest ISO of kubuntu
<stisev> anyways
<stisev> ttyl
<seba> ok
<seba> i mounted my windows partition, works fine
<seba> but... i can't play a single movie file
<seba> does kubuntu have any codecs?
<DewDude> it does
<DewDude> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DewDude> there
<seba> no mpg, no avi, no asf, no divx... nothing works!
<seba> oh
<DewDude> yeah
<DewDude> read the restrictedformats page
<seba> oki doki
<DewDude> make sure you enable universe repositories
<seba> im upgrading to kde 3.5 so i need to wait a bit :P
* DewDude wonders what version of kde he has
<DewDude> i'm still on 3.4.3
<seba> damn
<seba> can't i set a proxy in adept?
<seba> i would get much faster speeds with that :(
<seba> in dapper i could set the proxy in setup, but dapper turned out to be a bit broken hehe
<DewDude> you can probably set a proxy in your apt config
<DewDude> it'd be whatever your apt config is
<seba> uh
<seba> where is that config?
<seba> oh
<seba> found a howto in the wiki
<seba> nice wiki :)
<seba> ah
<seba> no :( not that was i looking for
<taojah> anyone here use bitchx ??
<maxmanbe> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/472977 ---> Does anyone know how I can solve this problem?
<Hobbsee> maxmanbe: (glib-2.0 >= 2.7.1    atk >= 1.0.1    pango >= 1.9.0    cairo >= 0.9.2) were not met. <-- make sure you have the latest versions of those files, using apt-cache search for a different package name, if needed
<maxmanbe> Well, I installed all the latest versions of those
<maxmanbe> then i did "sudo ldconfig", but it still doesnt detect it or something
<Hobbsee> hmmm
* Hobbsee cant test - she's not on breezy
<maxmanbe> dammit without that gtk i can't get firefox to compile :'(
<maxmanbe> could it be that the configure is looking in the wrong place?
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Hobbsee> why are you trying to compile firefox?
<maxmanbe> because the regulad download doesn't work
<maxmanbe> regular*
<_gonzo> hello
<VincentMX> hi
<_gonzo> I have a problem with konqueror
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<maxmanbe> but still i should be able to cmpile this '("'("( gtk
<_gonzo> When i type some url konqueror is unable to join the site
<_gonzo> but after a refresh it works
<_gonzo> ?!?
<StephenZhao> detail it
<Hobbsee> maxmanbe: i had trouble compiling it as well - dont remember the exact error thought
<maxmanbe> :( stupid thing
<_gonzo> for example
<_gonzo> www.google.com
<_gonzo> it doesn't work
<_gonzo> but if I refresh it works
<_gonzo> it s the same way with amarok and the lyrics
<slow-motion> hallo
<raitchev> _gonzo, try to clear the cache
<StephenZhao> or some cookies
<raitchev> clear all
<raitchev> or.. get opera/firefox
<raitchev> :)
<StephenZhao> good idea,firefox is nice
<_gonzo> ok
<_gonzo> thx
<_gonzo> lol
<_gonzo> but its for amarok and the lyrics
<_gonzo> :)
<raitchev> amarok?
<raitchev> for what stuff do you use amarok? browsing?
<StephenZhao> maybe some info about the CD,I guess
<_gonzo> In fact amarok send the same error than konqueror
<raitchev> mabye amarok use konqueror to browse pages
<_gonzo> when I try to get the lyrics from the internet
<raitchev> thats why you get the same error
<_gonzo> I guess
<raitchev> hm strange
<raitchev> try to clear cache and cookies
<StephenZhao> I use amarok too ,and sometimes, I can't get lyrics too
<StephenZhao> I even thought that if amarok has a local lyrics pools,it will be better
<DewDude> heh
<DewDude> gstreamer makes my system a little sluggish
<StephenZhao> maybe we can develop a plugin for it
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Ti_Uhl> how do i add support for mp3 playback ?
<raitchev> How do I play MP3s?
<raitchev> Install the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages from the universe repository and killall artsd to restart the sound server. You will also have to restart Amarok and Kaffeine.
<raitchev> In breezy you can add MP3 support to K3b by installing k3b-mp3.
<raitchev> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<Ti_Uhl> raitchev: thx
<Ti_Uhl> it works
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<raitchev> :)
<raitchev> np
<taojah> hello can someone explain to me how to open tar.gz files  please ??
<Trazi> With ark
<raitchev> tar xvfz
<raitchev> tar xvfz filename.tar.gz
<stisev> OK
<taojah> 13:51 fr~raitche  : tar xvfz filename.tar.gz
<taojah> whats that mean
<stisev> Anyone know how to configure GRUB to accept OSX as a partition?
<raitchev> taojah, run Konsole
<taojah> k
<raitchev> det cd to file's directory
<taojah> done
<raitchev> then*
<raitchev> and then type that
<taojah> i dont understand this  det cd to file's directory
<raitchev> then*
<raitchev> like
<raitchev> cd /home/myuser/applications
<taojah> thats not makin anys sense to me sorry
<taojah> ill go read
<_tony> hi guys - i just installed kubuntu, and have problems getting adept to work (well, KDE su refuses my root password!) - but i can su to root from an xterm - any ideas?
<taojah> i right click and save the .tar.gz file to my desktop ..then what
<aftertaf> _tony:  change the command in the shortcut in the menu to "kdesu adept"
<kakei> how can i add to my kicker panel an icon to go to my Desktop Easier
<_tony> ok - trying - thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<aftertaf> hi kk :)
<DewDude> tony, go into terminal, type sudo adept
<DewDude> it'll boot
<aftertaf> kakei:  right click your panel, add applet > special button...
<aftertaf> taojah:  open konsole, type cd Desktop
<_tony> tony@control2:~$ sudo adept
<_tony> Password:
<_tony> Sorry, try again.
<_tony> Password:
<kakei> lol thx finnally
<aftertaf> taojah:  that'll get you in the directory with your tar file.
<DewDude> weird
<aftertaf> _tony:  put your users password
<aftertaf> not the root one (if you've enabled it)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's up aftertaf
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  hehe keeping going.... :] 
<aftertaf> and you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad.
<Kamping_Kaiser> leaving for Tas in 5 days
<aftertaf> kool
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, you wont be seeing much of me untill febuary after that
<aftertaf> xmas on the island? traditional barbie?
<aftertaf> or work....
<Kamping_Kaiser> visiting rellies and stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> then off to newzealand :D
<aftertaf> i've got me a new job too.... so as of 9th jan may not be on irc much too
<Kamping_Kaiser> jees.(that's cool?)
<aftertaf> cool for the job bit yeah :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> good :) that's the important bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> long as i can catch you when you are on, it's all good :)
<laser_tk> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<aftertaf> all  good :]  yeah ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<rev> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<_newbie_> I have some problems open a file i have on a CD 'cause (K)ubuntu doesn't show the swedish letters in the filename correctly, anyone who can help me out with this?
<aftertaf> !se
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> _newbie_: maybe
<_newbie_> The rest of my OS is in swedish and shows all letters correctly so i dont know why the files on the CD is f****d up
<aftertaf> maybe the mount line in fstab has a bad codepage?
<Potus_> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Potus_
<_newbie_> aftertaf: How do I attend that then?
<_tony> aftertaf: ->xterm ->su ->apt-get install sux - and then sux to root accepts passwd and adept is running now - but surely somethin is wrong somewhere?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _newbie_: open konsole, then run `grep cdrom /etc/fstab`
<Kamping_Kaiser> and tell us what it puts out
<_newbie_> "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<Kamping_Kaiser> `iso9660 user` i think that should read `iso9660,user`
<aftertaf> sux?
<aftertaf> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: (wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<aftertaf> oki
<_newbie_> Kamping_Kaiser: How do i do to change that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _newbie_: in your konsole window type `sudo nano /etc/fstab`
<Kamping_Kaiser> then like a text editor
<_newbie_> Kamping_Kaiser: Didn't work well, unable to mount the CD now
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't do that then :|
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks
<mzungu> aftertaf: sux is a useful tool to have! only way i solved my prob!
<Kamping_Kaiser> _newbie_: if you look at the cd in konquer does it have corrupt file names?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and if you look at the files in a terminal are the files names corrupted
<hyperactivecrond> umm... if i grep a file and find the thing that i need to find, is it possible to split that result up? like doing another grep to do that?
<_newbie_> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes
<mzungu> ubotu: did you see the earlier prob of kdesu not accepting root passwd?
<ubotu> mzungu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hyperactivecrond: just pipe it into another grep
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure of how to use grep to do it
<Zugot> why does my mouse pointer always move to the bottom left hand corner of the screen?
<_newbie_> Kamping_Kaiser: But it's shown correctly in Win
<Zugot> its fairly annoying
<aftertaf> i changed the command in the icon and it works.
<hyperactivecrond> Kamping_Kaiser: that much i'm aware of...
<Kamping_Kaiser> _newbie_: yes, but your on a live cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> hyperactivecrond: `grep blah filename |grep foo`
* aftertaf back to playing Doom 2 on the doomsady engine :] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<_newbie_> Kamping_Kaiser: If that was meant as a question; no
<hyperactivecrond> Kamping_Kaiser: err no because the thing that i'm looking for is in the same line
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, cut?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _newbie_: not sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> your locale might not be set correctly?
<_newbie_> I can't change charset to the correct iso 8859-1 on the CD either
<_newbie_> ...but to all others
<Kamping_Kaiser> try copying one of the files that isnt being read correctly to the hdd, and see if it displays correctly
<_newbie_> Kamping_Kaiser: Nope, it's not showing it right
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't know what could be causing it I'm afraid
<_newbie_> Kamping_Kaiser: Sad :( I appreciate your help anyway! Thanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry. good luck :|
<ice9> need help with chroot ?
<ice9> ./etc/fstab in giving a hard time
<ice9> anyone around
<bhna> need help with adaptec ah 2940U. my computer stop 30 sec after loading aic7xxx modul. how can i change this. i have only an hp scanjet 3p.
<koe1> any developpers in here?
<ice9> does anyone have chroot on there system
<ice9> ?
<Hattori> hello
<ice9> hey
<ice9> do you have chroot
<Hattori> trying to mount xp shared folders on kubuntu
<Hattori> i was able to do it
<Hattori> but can't set fstab to do auto after reboot
<Hattori> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/lhj22a53.html
<Hattori> this is my fstab at the moment
<Hattori> after reboot i get empty folders =\
<Hattori> while if i do smbmount command i'm able to mount them
<Hattori> any clue?
<ice9> hmm
<ice9> should be able to
<Hattori> indeed
<Hattori> dunno why it doesn't
<Hattori> any way to create a dir on kde destop that when opened launch the mount command?
<mips> Hi, how do I edit my network settings. I cant seem to find Admin Mode button ?
<ice9> you can use vi to edit them
<_newbie_> mips: I have the same problem, some windows seems to be bigger than the screen, and they cant be resized either
<slow-motion> bbl
<mips> _newbie_: There must be a way to set this, would be very stupid if you cant.
<_newbie_> mips: Sure there is but i don't know how
<martinjh99> _newbie_ There are updated packages that supposedly fix that problem in breezy-updates repo...
<martinjh99> Add these two lines to/etc/apt/sources.list
<martinjh99> #
<martinjh99> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted
<martinjh99> #
<martinjh99> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted
<martinjh99> ignore the #
<_newbie_> Thx
<Zugot> and change the gb to us if you are in the united states
<_newbie_> maybe se then 'cause im in Sweden
<Zugot> _newbie_: se should work
<ice9> sudo gedit /etc/dchroot.conf
<ice9> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ice9> Xlib: No protocol specified
<ice9> (gedit:12765): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Zugot> umu has a ubuntu archive
<ice9> I get this error when trying to access gedit
<mips> martinjh99: That did not seem to work ?
<martinjh99> You need to do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<mips> martinjh99: Will try again, used Adapt....
<jjesse> how do i get khelpcenter to register for katapult?
<Lacerta> i have a file of path names. how can i access those from shell?
<chx> hi. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36062&highlight=artifact I am getting this under Kubuntu.
<robotgeek> Lacerta: "man xargs"
<chx> also this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=553780&postcount=2
<Lacerta> thanks robotgeek
<chx> both says that the artifcats I see on my LCD driven by an nVidia chip is metacityproblems. but I have KDE
<_newbie_>  Bill and his young wife wakes up after their first marriage night. The woman says: "Finally, I found out, why you called your company "MicroSoft".
<melonipoika> hi, anyone could please tell me how to change the session administrator? i isntaled kubuntu from ubuntu, so now when i start it is gnome the one by defect
<robotgeek> melonipoika: when you login, in your screen choose sessions, and then kde
<melonipoika> yes, that screen is the one i would like to change
<melonipoika> the one where you choose the sessions
<Riddell> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<robotgeek> melonipoika: you want to make changes to the theme? or change it to kdm from gdm?
<robotgeek> morning Riddell
<melonipoika> to change to kde from gdm
<Riddell> afternoon robotgeek
<robotgeek> Riddell: :)
<robotgeek> melonipoika: then do what Riddell said
<melonipoika> thanks
<rev> why does my wlan interface do not automatically get an IP from the dhcpd when I start wpa_supplicant? I have to start dhclient manually
<melonipoika> thanks, and now a more important question...
<melonipoika> it doesn't automount the usb devices anymore, how can i reconfigure it?
<melonipoika> i can't mount usb drives, or camera...
<melonipoika> i had this problem before and i corrected it reinstalling hal and hotplug though synaptic
<melonipoika> but it dosn't work anymore...
<robotgeek> Riddell: what is the equivalent of gnome-volume-manager in KDE?
<Riddell> robotgeek: breezy uses ivman, KDE 3.5 uses kded_mediamanager
<robotgeek> thanks
<_newbie_> Is the latest version of KDE multilanguage?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: you are on breezy, right?
<melonipoika> yes
<robotgeek> melonipoika: try typing ivman in a konsole
<melonipoika> ok ,moment
<melonipoika> it is saying "running in user mode"
<robotgeek> melonipoika: now try plugging in a usb storage device
<melonipoika> ok, now i have it plugged
<robotgeek> what did ivman say, melonipoika ?
<melonipoika> it didn't say anything... still saying "running in user mode"
<robotgeek> melonipoika: hmm, okay..let me try here
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<robotgeek> melonipoika: can you kill it (ctrl + c), then "ps -ef | grep ivman"
<melonipoika> yes
<melonipoika> jose      9470  9373  0 15:56 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/ivman -s --nofork
<melonipoika> jose     14949 14418  0 18:06 pts/1    00:00:00 grep ivman
<melonipoika> this are the output
<robotgeek> melonipoika: so, it was running before too.
<robotgeek> melonipoika: maybe, restart hal with sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<melonipoika> ok, i will try
<melonipoika> ok, i did it, and when i ent to media, i got an error saying that the kde device manager is not running
<Lacerta> how do i know if a path name is a directory instead of a file
<robotgeek> Lacerta: man test
<robotgeek> melonipoika: ps -ef | grep ivman, sorry
<melonipoika> btw, either the ntfs partition is mounted (but this one is working fine in gnome, the usb is not working in gnome either)
<robotgeek> melonipoika: hmm, weird
<melonipoika> jose     15440 14418  0 18:11 pts/1    00:00:00 grep ivman
<robotgeek> melonipoika: okay, it's not running.
<melonipoika> ok, but still saying the same error message when opening media
<melonipoika> ah
<robotgeek> melonipoika: ivman -s
<melonipoika> jose@lola:~$ ivman -s
<melonipoika> ivman 0.6.3, http://ivman.sourceforge.net
<melonipoika> Compiled against HAL 0.5.x or later
<melonipoika> Running in system mode
<melonipoika> daemonize.c:39 (daemonize) Daemonizing...
<melonipoika> daemonize.c:71 (daemonize) Cannot open /var/run/ivman.pid
<robotgeek> melonipoika: please don't paste in here
<melonipoika> ok, i did the same with sudo
<melonipoika> ok, sorry
<melonipoika> i did sudo ivman -s and now i didn't get the erropr
<bhsx> are there any samba gurus to help me with a little problem i'm having?  my xp(home) box can not access the shares on my kubuntu box...  i can see the shares, but when i click on them, it just keeps coming-up with the login screen
<no0tic> hi, I've problems using my iPod with kde & ipodslave
<no0tic> ipodslave doesn't work
<_damien> Ya I tried installing ipodslave also and, can't get the ipod:/ thing to work in konqueror, but it works fine in amaroK
<_damien> Not sure why, sorry =/
<_damien> I had a quick question, how do a command to startup scripts? Couldn't find anything in the help about it...
<no0tic> _damien, it doesn't work in amarok too
<_damien> Oh really, that's strange, mine was working in amaroK even without having to install ipodslave.
<_damien> that is before I installed it
<robotgeek> _damien: do you want to start it off when kde logs in?
<no0tic> _damien, with my ipod mini 2g it crashes
<_damien> robotgeek: just whenever I boot up my computer really, so even before I log in if that possible?
<_damien> but doing it after I log in would be fine also...
<robotgeek> _damien: yes.
<robotgeek> _damien: cp script tp /etc/init.d/
<_damien> no0tic: I have a regular 40g ipod color
<_damien> so that's it, just copy the command in /etc/init.d and it will run every time I boot my computer?
<robotgeek> _damien: then, sudo update-rc.d ,script-name> defaults
<_damien> ah ok
<robotgeek> _damien: no , there
<_damien> can I make a sym link instead of copying it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<robotgeek> _damien: possibly, yes
<melonipoika> robotgeek, some more ideas? should i check some configuration files to see what is wrong?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: plug in your usb. then type dmesg
<Foodcoman> Greetings
<robotgeek> hey Foodcoman
<melonipoika> ok, what should i look for in that list?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: at the end, you shud see stuff with "sda mounted etc etc"
<melonipoika> ok
<_damien> thx robotgeek, gonna test it out
<robotgeek> _damien: np
<Foodcoman> Every day I appreciate Kubuntu more and more!   =)
<melonipoika> there are some sda, but not sda mounted...
* Riddell hugs Foodcoman 
<Foodcoman> =D
<hugelmopf> Riddell: i also wanted to tell you, that your work in bringing kde to ubuntu is _very_ much appreciated!
<robotgeek> melonipoika: hmm, okay. try "pmount /dev/sda1 /some/mount/point"
* robotgeek claps
<Foodcoman> Amen to what hugelmopf said.
* Riddell feels the love
<ravenna> hi
<hugelmopf> ubuntu just feels so right, it would be a shame if it would have to live without kde.
<robotgeek> i'm really new to kubuntu, 2 days old :)
<robotgeek> i hang in here for the cli issues :)
<Foodcoman> Linus was quoted on saying that he likes KDE better!   Nuff said.
<ravenna> hello
<robotgeek> hey ravenna
<ravenna> who r u
<bhsx> yeah, cause Linus is the the king of useability knowledge  ;)
<robotgeek> lol
* bhsx is on kubuntu actually
<ravenna> where r u from
<Foodcoman> bhsx: hehehe
<hugelmopf> melonipoika: about the pmount command above: "/some/mount/point" above actually has to be "/media/something"
<Foodcoman> However one good argument is that the Gnome crowd are "C snobs".
<ravenna> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Foodcoman> What is wrong with C++
<bhsx> i'm in chicago burbs
<robotgeek> ravenna: please stop doing that?
<ravenna> what
* robotgeek says "python for everyone"
<ravenna> ????????
<robotgeek> ravenna: typing question marks, exactly
<robotgeek> ravenna: if you have a question, please feel free to ask
<ravenna> who r u
<robotgeek> ravenna: i'm a kubuntu user, and a volunteer
<ravenna> oh
<melonipoika> ok, i will restart because there is something wrong with my media directory, i get an error each time i try to open it
<melonipoika> i willthen try pmount
<melonipoika> thanks for your help, see you later!
<melonipoika> (after rebooting)
<robotgeek> melonipoika: later
<ravenna> bye
<ravenna> hello
<ravenna> cheddar porcupines to all of u if some one dosen't talk to me
<ravenna> mitja
<Mitja> ravenna: what?
<ravenna> hi
<Mitja> hello
<Foodcoman> Has anyone ran into an issue trying to open an .odt file from the "System Menu" - "Home Folder".  OOo starts to open the disappears.  However it works from Konqueror.
<ravenna> what
<Foodcoman> I noticed it after I installed Koffice, but not sure that had anything to do with it.
<TooSad> hi
<ravenna> hey toosad
<TooSad> when i make apt-get update i have an error
<TooSad> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<TooSad> ravenna ciao
<ravenna> what
<TooSad> from the konsole i write sudo apt-get update
<hugelmopf> TooSad: did you read in the announcement?
<TooSad> at the end
<TooSad> no
<TooSad> what announcement?
<hugelmopf> err, sorry.
<hugelmopf> i thought you were talking about the kde-3.5 packages. you are not though, are you?
<ravenna> what is ciao
<ravenna> nm
<ravenna> hello
<hugelmopf> TooSad: if you are talking about KDE-3.5 or Amarok-1.3.7 packages, then look in the announcement how to get the key: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<TooSad> yes but i don't tell this
<TooSad> what kind of error i have?
<TooSad> GPG error?
<robotgeek> TooSad: yes
<TooSad> what is this?
<hugelmopf> not really an error, it's just a warning.
<TooSad> this warning is due to?
<hugelmopf> you have to import the public key to verify the packages' integrity. how you can do this, is posted in the announcement i linked to.
<melonipoika_> hi again
<melonipoika_> ok, now i got an icon on my desktop
<ravenna> hi
<TooSad> ok
<TooSad> tnx
<melonipoika_> (with the usb drive symbol)
<robotgeek> melonipoika_: nice :)
<Foodcoman> melonipoika_: pmount did the trick?
<TooSad> i resorve it
<TooSad> i resolve it
<TooSad> tnx a lot
<robotgeek> hugelmopf: maybe add to /topic ?
<robotgeek> hmm, it's already there.
<leafww> hi all. Where can one find a proper /etc/apt/sources.list to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy ?
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> it has been said that easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<leafww> should I just %s/Hoary/Breezy/g ?
<robotgeek> leafww: pretty much
<robotgeek> leafww: you might want to take a look at the upgrade guide
<robotgeek> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<leafww> robotgeek: url ?
<leafww> thank you
<melonipoika_> sorry, i have to go to lunch now
<melonipoika_> thanks for your help
<robotgeek> melonipoika_: np, i'm going to sleep :)
<melonipoika_> ok, thank you very much
<conn> hi, is it best to use dist-upgrade or just upgrade when I'm upgrading my dapper flight 2 system?
<robotgeek> hmm, i'll let someone else anwser this one
<l3m> any ideas? the whole thing compiles fine on debian: http://rafb.net/paste/results/zQdex659.html
<robotgeek> l3m: compiler differences? i dunno what i am talkin about
<Foodcoman> l3m: Must have different gcc stuff between systems.
<Foodcoman> check deb system and compair version to what you have installed in Kubuntu.
<Foodcoman> =(   compare
<bhsx> OK.... i got the samba config all working... how do i get hamachi to start automatically in kubuntu?  i need to 'sudo /home/bhsx/hamachi/tuncfg' and 'sudo hamachi start'?  where would I put that/how would I do it?
<robotgeek> bhsx: if it's a system service, it would generally have come with a init script in /etc/init.d/
<bhsx> it's a VPN app, that's not setup as a service yet
<TooSad> kde 3.5 is ok or not yet?
<Foodcoman> If it is a registered service you can also used System Settings app then Services in the System Administration section.
<bhsx> if it is not a registered service?
<Foodcoman> Ah sorry bhsx
<bhsx> check out hamachi.cc , it's a really neat little app
<robotgeek> where can i find documentation about kapapult?
<robotgeek> katapult, err
<Ti_Uhl> hi
<Ti_Uhl> i use kopete for im but i can only send messages to user when they started a chat with me, i can't start a chat myself, because then i get  : impossible to establish the connection, this happens with msn and icq
<robotgeek> ejofee: okay, ask in here :)
<ejofee> robotgeek: ok, here's my question
<ejofee> robotgeek: why does kubuntu lack all ubuntu tools and don't even have an entry for them in the menu?
<robotgeek> ejofee: i'm new to kubuntu
<robotgeek> ejofee: kubuntu is all kde, kde has different tools from gnome
<ejofee> robotgeek: i am new to anything (k)ubuntu
<ejofee> robotgeek: i thought the tools were ubuntu's
<robotgeek> ejofee: the base system is the same, gui tools are different
<Ti_Uhl> i use kopete for im but i can only send messages to user when they started a chat with me, i can't start a chat myself, because then i get  : impossible to establish the connection, this happens with msn only ... anyone ?
<Foodcoman> Ti_Uhl: Sounds like a NAT or filter problem.
<Foodcoman> Firewall?
<Ti_Uhl> Foodcoman: never had any problems with it before
<Ti_Uhl> i switchted to kubuntu today
<Ti_Uhl> and gaim didn't have any problems before
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<bhsx> does anyone know how to run a script as root during startup?
<Ti_Uhl> and icq works perfectly
<robotgeek> bhsx: hmm, take a look at man update-rc.d
<Foodcoman> Ti_Uhl: I had a buddy working with kopete that had a similar prob.  He switch to gaim and prob went away.
<Foodcoman> Ti_Uhl: Any personal reason you wont run Gaim on Kubuntu?
<Ti_Uhl> because gaim is gtk ?
<Ti_Uhl> and kopete qt ?
<Ti_Uhl> won't that look ugly ?
<Foodcoman> Ti_Uhl: Doesnt .
<Foodcoman> I use many GTK apps.
<Foodcoman> Let me install it and see.
<Foodcoman> Sec
* tvon thinks kopete > gaim
<Ti_Uhl> ok: :)
<Ti_Uhl> tvon: then how do i fix the problem ?
<Ti_Uhl> if i can't use msn then kopete isn't really an option for me :)
<tvon> Ti_Uhl: It's MSN related? I don't use MSN
<tvon> ;)
<tvon> Sorry, I'm no help there
<manveru> kopete supports msn
<Ti_Uhl> belguim is to fucking msn minded :)
<manveru> as well as yim, aim, icq, gadugadu, jabber and whatnot else
<Ti_Uhl> manveru: but it doens't work
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Foodcoman> Ti_Uhl: its downloading in the PM now.
<manveru> soo, why does it work for me? :)
<tvon> does gaim work?
<Foodcoman> Slow connection.
<manveru> my problem with kopete is that it's too slow
<tvon> manveru: in refreshing chat windows?
<Ti_Uhl> i can only recieve messages, and send some back once the chat is started
<manveru> i open a msg-window and it takes 15 seconds for it...
<Ti_Uhl> but i can't seem to start my own chat
<Ti_Uhl> manveru: lol
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<manveru> this is why i use gaim
<tvon> manveru: that sounds excessive.... I notie it's a little slow in drawing messages, but thats about it
<manveru> tvon: not only for opening windows, but also for sending messages
<Ti_Uhl> btw i like the smooth scrolling in kopete :)
<robotgeek> kopete saw my webcam :)
<Ti_Uhl> that's just awesome :)
<Foodcoman> Ti_Uhl: Gaim looks beautiful.
<Ti_Uhl> ok
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> then i'll try using that :)
<manveru> Ti_Uhl: as long as it's minimized
<robotgeek> lol
<Foodcoman> hehehe.
<Ti_Uhl> btw the kubuntu package manger is way better then the one in ubuntu :)
<robotgeek> i doesn't matter to me, i apt-get
<Ti_Uhl> jah
<tvon> Ti_Uhl: adept?
<Ti_Uhl> yeps
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Foodcoman> I wish there were more details on an installed item in adept......  synaptic give a little more detail.
<tvon> adept is pretty nice
* robotgeek even has a cron job to do that, i havent done it manually in ages
<manveru> robotgeek: you have a cron-job for installing new apps?! :)
<robotgeek> manveru: for updates, i don't use that many apps.
<manveru> reminds me of the annoying gstreamer-upgrade
<robotgeek> manveru: a screen and irssi keeps me happy :)
<manveru> well, i was trying this config some while...
<tvon> screen is the greatest thing ever written
<robotgeek> yeah, vim is a close second
<manveru> but konversation is better for me
<Ti_Uhl> ok
<Ti_Uhl> the font in gtk apps is screwed
<Ti_Uhl> but i saw some setting where i could change that :)
<manveru> Ti_Uhl: no, it always looks that way :)
<robotgeek> manveru: come one
<robotgeek> s/one/on
<Ti_Uhl> manveru:
<robotgeek> it isn't that bad
<Ti_Uhl> manveru: it looks better when i change it
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> way better :)
<Ti_Uhl> now is there a way to change the systray icon to make it transparent
<Ti_Uhl> because now it's in a white square :)
<manveru> this is just normal
<manveru> however, there might be a way by replacing the icons
<Ti_Uhl> apart from that
<Ti_Uhl> everything looks great :)
<Ti_Uhl> is it normal that gaim doesn't show up in the start menu ?
<manveru> robotgeek: well, i really hate the way gtk looks, but i have to use xfce - my computer is just too slow with kde
<robotgeek> manveru: hmm, okay
<tvon> gnome is prettier than kde
<DrBair> manveru: icewm is pretty light too if you prefer the look of that
* tvon has always liked the way gnome apps look
<tvon> I don't know if it's QT or the HIG or what, but kde widgets never quite look right to me
<angasule> tvon: do you have any screenshots? I haven't used a proper gnome desktop in some time
<Foodcoman> Ti_Uhl: It added to my Internet section automatically when I just installed it.
<manveru> DrBair: no, i'm happy with xfce now... tried about 10 other DEs... the only one i could be happy with is e17
<Ti_Uhl> Foodcoman: fixed it :)
<tvon> angasule: no, I moved wholesale to kde a few days ago
<angasule> tvon: theme has a lot to do with it, since I barely use gnome, I never bother setting it up properly, and it shows
<manveru> angasule: i use for qt-apps the baghira-theme and for gtk the aqua-likes - they merge pretty well
<tvon> angasule: KDE always seems to screw up my gnome settings, gnome apps don't look great in kde at all... but I don't care that much so I haven't looked into it at all
<tvon> qt themes applied to gnome apps never looks right though
<angasule> tvon: err, well, I use kde apps in kde :)
<tvon> angasule: yeah, I'm just sayin
<angasule> tvon: windows apps in linux look positively horrible, too heh
<tvon> angasule: heh, yes they do
<Ti_Uhl> i've got to go
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> thx for the help
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> cu
<heavy_> I have a problem (dhuuu).. When i try to start kubunu normaly as soon as it??'s about to start x the computer reboots. I have an Nvidia 6800 gf card? any clues. i have tryed sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and updated the system .. nothing helps
* tvon goes for coffee
* robotgeek goes to bed, later all
<heavy_> I have a problem (dhuuu).. When i try to start kubunu normaly as soon as it??'s about to start x the computer reboots. I have an Nvidia 6800 gf card? any clues. i have tryed sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and updated the system .. nothing helps.
<heavy_> In the void that is ideling irc freaks no one can hear you scream
* manveru is busy with idling
* angasule takes idling very seriously
<manveru> however, maybe can ubotu help you
<angasule> heavy_: do you know which driver you are using? 'nv' or 'nvidia'?
<manveru> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<heavy_> angasule: no idea atm .. i'm in this dream world where i assumed that i don't need to care about stuff like that anymore
<angasule> heavy_: yeah, well, nvidia and their binary drivers... can't live without 'em, can't have stability with 'em :P
<Snake|Sleeping> Hey guys, quick question, if I switch to xfce from KDE, will all the terminal commands be the same?
<manveru> Snake|Sleeping: yep
<Snake|Sleeping> Okay, one more, if I switch, I wont have like "Kate" or "Konsole" or any of that will I? It will all be diffrent programs
<manveru> you will still have them
<Snake|Sleeping> Why would I still have them, arn't those KDE programs?
<manveru> tho i recommend you switch to gnome-terminal since it provides transparency (konsole doesn't get this right)
<manveru> they will still run in xfce
<Snake|Sleeping> I'm talking about doing a server install, right to xubuntu-desktop
<manveru> i see, so you don't have them installed already?
<Snake|Sleeping> Right now i'm on the KDE/xfce set up, and I like xfce a lot
<Snake|Sleeping> But I assume I have to reformat to get KDE off the system
<manveru> in that case you may switch to xfce-apps like mousepad
<manveru> why would you reformat?
<Snake__> How would you get KDE gone?
<Snake__> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<manveru> just check the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop
<Johnson> hi
<angasule> hi Johnson
<Snake__> manveru: how would I do that?
<Mr-Falkor> hi Johnson
<manveru> Snake__: wait a second
<Snake__> apt-get check kubuntu-desktop didn't really do anything
<manveru> Snake__: of course - this was only a methaphor... - please give me a bit
<Snake__> Oh :) Ok
<Snake__> Would it be apt-cache showpkg?
<melonipoika> hi all
<Snake__> Hello
<melonipoika> i continue with my mounting problems :D
<Snake__> manveru: apt-cache showpkg kubuntu-desktop??
<melonipoika> i can see my units mounted in /media, but konqueror is looking at system/media
<melonipoika> are they the same?
<melonipoika> pardon, system:/media
<Snake__> melonipoika: I think it's a KDE bug IMHO, because mine does it too
<manveru> Snake__: ok, got it
<Snake__> what is it?
<manveru> Snake__: apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop
<Snake__> ok
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<Johnson> hi agian
<Johnson> irc keeps stopping?
<melonipoika> so then i need to go to /media manually each time, the laucher does't work?
<Snake__> manveru: what do I do with this information now
<Johnson> dose any one know how i can see if my hardware is compatible with a theme i downloaded???
<Johnson> f
<manveru> Snake__: you remove the packages that it lists... there is a command for that too afaik...
<Snake__> manveru: But I just did a apt-cache to xfce, it says that it depends on those as well
<Snake__> manveru: so if I remove those it would screw up xfce as well wouldn't it?
<manveru> Snake__: on those?
<manveru> you first remove them, and reinstall xfce
<manveru> xubuntu-desktop that is
<Snake__> Ok I could do that
<manveru> it will not screw anything up
<manveru> since your configuration will stay the same
<Snake__> Umm...so whats the command to remove the list, if I apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop, would that take it all?
<seth_k|lappy> no
<Johnson> is there anyway i can get rid of the lag on irc?
<Snake__> Johnson: move closer to the server, or get a faster connection :P
<seth_k|lappy> get a lower-ping router / net connection
<seth_k|lappy> he's gone though
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> manveru: do you know the command to remove all these dependencys?
<manveru> Snake__: i'm just searching
<sharket> hello, how can i play .rm files '
<Snake__> ah okay, I was looking through man files as well
<seth_k|lappy> there really isn't one. You can just look at `apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop` and start removing goodies
<seth_k|lappy> sharket, install realplayer from multiverse
<sharket> i tried mplayer, buy i can't
<sharket> ahh
<Snake__> Ew realplayer
<Snake__> That program was so such a piece of crap
<Snake__> always such a*
<sharket> anyway, where can i put the codecs then ?
<sharket> bucause i readed all of that but i can't :(
<sharket> don't know how to put those  codecs
<manveru> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Snake__> when you install RP you should get the codecs with it I believe
<manveru> seth_k|lappy: you're sure?
<sharket> yes but not for divx
<sharket> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> I heard freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Snake__> ubotu: tell sharket about restricedformats
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> ubotu: tell sharket about restrictedformats
<Snake__> sharket: go down to where it says "The Codecs" and do waht it sys
<sharket> thx :)
<Snake__> says*
<sharket> i'm doing, thx
<Snake__> Yulp
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sharket> i had problems with apt-get
<sharket> :S
<sharket> can't find make-jpkg
<sharket> i think i have something wrong it never updates
<sharket> :S
<Snake__> Hold on
<thoreauputic> !info make-jpkg
<thoreauputic> no such package...
<Snake__> I didnt think so
<sharket> me neither
<Snake__> Sharket, can you paste bin you sources.list
<sharket> maybe i need a better sourceslist
<sharket> sure
<thoreauputic> java-package?
<Snake__> ahhh
<Snake__> WHy the hell does it do this??
<seth_k|lappy> server split
<tvon>  /msg superfine ayt?
<tvon> erm
<Snake__> seth_k|lappy: so would I remove all the dependencys and then kubuntu-desktop?
<Snake__> or kubuntu-desktop then the dependencys
<seth_k|lappy> Snake__, remove kubuntu-desktop first
<Snake__> Okie dokie
<leafw> does anyone know how to disable the 'alt' key from dragging windows around? I need it to simulate my middle button in Blender.
<sharket> http://pastebin.com/473373 Snake__
<leafw> yes macs are kindda crippled
<sharket> still i can't
<Snake__> Now if I screw something up, I can just sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop right seth_k|lappy ?
<sharket> Snake__:  which one do u use ?
<Snake__> Hmm your source list looks right...
<seth_k|lappy> Snake__, yeah
<Snake__> sharket: Might I suggest you put "#" back for the backports
<sharket> harket@whitebox:/home/username/.mozilla/plugins$ sudo apt-get install make-jpkg
<sharket> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<sharket> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<sharket> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete make-jpkg
<sharket> backports '
<Snake__> English
<thoreauputic> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<sharket> ok
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<Snake__> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Snake__> ## repository
<Snake__> Where is says that, for those 2 sources, recomment them
<Snake__> Or else you may end up getting older backports
<Snake__> But other than that tiny thing, it all looks good
<thoreauputic> sharket: you need the multiverse repository
<Snake__> I would help you more but i'm about to go screw up my system, ill talk to ya all after its no longer broken :-P
<sharket> whats that thoreauputic  ?
<sharket> still i can't Snake__
<sharket> :S
<thoreauputic> !tell sharket about repos
<melonipoika> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<taojah> hello, i am playing .mp4 video files on vlc player in kde but there is no audio, can anyone help me please??
<sharket> :S
<sharket> i used that multiversal on sources.list, but still i can't...
<Lacerta> why do i have to install my GeForce drivers every time i reboot?
* Foodcoman nods to seth_k|lappy 
<sharket> but, by the way, those multiversal don't means sources ?
<sharket> well
<seth_k|lappy> Foodcoman, hi
<thoreauputic> sharket:  sudo apt-get update
<sharket> i did before i tried
<sharket> obviously
<bobbyd> hi
<thoreauputic> sharket: you do that *after* editing your sources :)
<sharket> yes
<sharket> if i did't how is going to update the soft list ? :)
<thoreauputic> sharket: well if it didn't work you made a mistake :)
<bobbyd> I want to send someone the kubuntu liveCD and then connect to the machine they run it on from the net. Would they have to set up a user to allow me to ssh in? or would I be able to get them just to set the password for the default user?
<sharket> well, i just copied that sources.list
<sharket> where's the mistake ?
<seth_k|lappy> bobbyd, ssh server isn't installed by default; they'd have to install it first. But then you could just use the default user /password
<bobbyd> seth_k|lappy, where do I find that out?
<thoreauputic> sharket: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list then ( on the pastebin, not here ) ;-)
<seth_k|lappy> bobbyd, on an ubuntu livecd the password is 'ubuntu' so it's probably either 'ubuntu' or 'kubuntu' for the kubuntu livecd
<bobbyd> seth_k|lappy, ok :)
<sharket> http://pastebin.com/473395, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> sharket: looks OK - what does   apt-cache search java-package  say ?
<Snake__> seth_k|lappy: I give up lol, to many packages to uninstall
<sharket> uh works
<sharket> my wrong thing was, i didn't know that package have that tool
<sharket> inside
<thoreauputic> sharket: apt-cache show <packagename> to see what it does
<sharket> i installed :)
<sharket> thx, but tell me one thing why i needed those sources ?
<thoreauputic> sharket: multiverse cotains some "non-free" packages (java, various multimedia things etc)
<sharket> but if u don't wanna join in don't ah, very good
<sharket> thanks :)
<sharket> i'm quite newbie in ubuntu's world :)
<thoreauputic> sharket: Ubuntu/Canonical have to be careful about legalities
<thoreauputic> so the repos are divided like that
<sharket> i see
<thoreauputic> main is supported by Canonical
<thoreauputic> universe is community supported
<tadaen> nice to see so many people around in case one needs help :)
<sharket> hehe, sure
<sharket> i appreciate it really :)
<thoreauputic> this is nothing :) There are over 600 in #ubuntu :)
<jjesse> and it is incredibly busy sometimes :)
<thoreauputic> indeed
* thoreauputic suddennly notices the time and runs
<thoreauputic> aee you !
<apokryphos> adieu
<bobbyd> is there a GUI for enabling services in /etc/init.d ?
<bobbyd> like sshd for example
<DHGE> bobbyd: kind of rcconf (universe)
<_heavy> thanx for the help earlier getting x started
<Snake__> Hey quick poll to everyone in this room that knows what their talking about: Erase KDE, and install Xfce, or Reformat with server install, and add xfce from that
<Zugot> just install kde without erasing xfce...
<Snake__> No, I want xfce, not KDE lol
<Zugot> reverse that...
<Zugot> :)
<Snake__> Thats what I got now, but why have 2 window managers taking up space?
<jjesse> easiest way to install eclipse on breezy?
<blanky> hey guys
<slow-motion> re
<heavy_> Ok... now sh nvidia.... worked fine and xstarted BUT when i reboot X do not start and i have to sh nvidia... all over again.. i'm probably missing something basic (loading of nvidia kernel module (if that is the right term)).. the guid said nothing about thiat
<Lacerta> where is the nvidia-kernel module and can i load it from shell?
<Lacerta> heavy_: so you too must install it again when you reboot?
<heavy_> Lacerta: yes.. i think i need to do exactly what you asked about..
<Lacerta> i've been trying to figure it out for hours
<heavy_> Lacerta: probably somthing in /etc/modules
<MrMazda> for any who might care to discuss, I just filed bugs 21374 & 21375
<seth_k|lappy> jjesse, Eclipse is in the repos, just install it
<heavy_> Lacerta: you must downlad the drivers from www.nvidia.com? the sh $DRIVER_NAME
<seth_k|lappy> jjesse, it's even 3.1
<Lacerta> heavy_: yeah that's right
<heavy_> Lacerta: you done that and got it to work?
<Lacerta> heavy_: what the install?
<heavy_> Lacerta: i have and i can start x after that but after reboot is seems that the nvidia kernel module is not loaded
<Lacerta> heavy_: yeah we seem to have the same problem
<seth_k|lappy> forgive me for not scrolling up, but why aren't you guys just using nvidia-glx from the repos? You need the newest version?
<heavy_> where do the modules end up?
<heavy_> X refuced to start for me so i followed a guide..
<heavy_> now all that is left is to get the module loaded at start..
<heavy_> and i don't know how..
<tvon> erm, can kmail compose html emails?
<tvon> dammit
<heavy_> if one compiles a kernel module where do it end up?
<bobbyd> heavy_, /usr/src/linux_xxx
<bobbyd> ?
<Foodcoman> hey kkathman
<Foodcoman> =)
<heavy_> *going bannas* what do i type in /etc/modules to load the nvidia drivers at boot?
<kkathman> hey there Foodcoman :)
<sharket> mmm
<sharket> i''m checking some webs but i don't know where to donwload java packeges yet...
<Blissex> sharket: the Ubuntu Wiki has a page on that.
<Blissex> ubotu: java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Blissex> ubotu: javadebs
<sharket> i'm doing that
<sharket> i can't find sources
<Blissex> !javadebs
<sharket> tar -zxf ibm-java2-sdk-50-linux-ppc.tgz
<sharket> sudo mv ibm-java2-sdk-50-linux-ppc /opt/
<sharket> tar what, if u don't have .tgz u can't do nothing
<sharket> :(
<robin> how do i mount an harddrive with write acces?? i wrote rw,user,umask=022 in my fstab but it is not mounted and when i mount it in konsole i cant write to it
<Blissex> sharket: look at the avadebs'factoid for ubotu
<Blissex> sharket: for PPC things are super extra complicated.
<sharket> i see
<sharket> avadebs'factoid what the hell is that
<Blissex> sharket: however from javadebs: IBM Java debs (for PPC) are at http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/
<sharket>  if you download the .tgz file.
<sharket> from where ? from java webpage u need be an user
<sharket> ok, let me check it
<sharket> i'm dowloading those
<sharket> thanks Blissex  :)
<robin> "/dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type vfat (rw)" get this when i type mount. then i should be able to write to it... but i still cant
<Blissex> tell sharket about javadebs
<Blissex> !tell sharket about javadebs
<Blissex> sharket: thats the javadebs factoid...
<sharket> :))
<ronni32> nacht
<ronni32> igall
<ronni32> ~# graveman
<ronni32> umount: /dev/hdc ist nicht eingehngt
<ronni32> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x080b6270 ***
<ronni32> Abgebrochen
<ronni32> !!
<ubotu> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<ronni32> k3b -> io-error
<gattonero> hi
<ronni32> i cant burn a cd
<ronni32> System
<ronni32> -----------------------
<ronni32> K3b Version: 0.12.10
<ronni32> KDE Version: 3.5.0
<ronni32> QT Version:  3.3.5
<ronni32> Kernel:      2.6.15-7-686
<ronni32> Devices
<ronni32> -----------------------
<ronni32> HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4080N 0010 (/dev/hdc, ) at /media/cdrom0 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-Rom; DVD-Rom]  [DVD-Rom; CD-Rom; CD-R; CD-RW]  [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R] 
<seth_k|lappy> oy ronni32 !
<seth_k|lappy> don't paste into the channel
<robin> "/dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type vfat (rw)" get this when i type mount. then i should be able to write to it... but i still cant
<seth_k|lappy> always use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Snake__> Whats the command to log off...
<Snake__> to end a session
<robin> exit
<Snake__> thats it?
<Snake__> lol
<robin> think so
<ronni32> seth_k|lappy, so whats teh solution
<robin> try it
<ronni32> ?
<sahooe> hi there! I have a problem, one week ago I had 70% of mi disk space free and now is gone. Don't know why
<Blissex> ronni32: newer version of GNU LIBC do more memory allocation checks, either you disable them, or you get a fixed app.
<seth_k|lappy> ronni32, install cdrdao
<Snake__> robin: its not exit
<sahooe> so I investigated around and found that there is a file called .xsession-errors in my home directory
<ronni32> Blissex, i m on dapper.. cant get a newer version of whatever
<robin> Snake_: ok then im sorry.  try logout
<sahooe> That .xsession-errors is 12GB size!
<Blissex> robin: look at the mount parameters 'umask', 'uid' and 'gid'
<ronni32> seth_k|lappy, its already installed..
<seth_k|lappy> ronni32, then what error do you get
<Blissex> sahooe: just delete it, but something must be pretty wrong.
<ronni32> seth_k|lappy, i get IO-errors u understand?
<Snake__> robin: nothin
<sahooe> why is happening this?
<Snake__> Im just asking because i'm on xfce and I deleted my quit button lol
<robin> Blissex: but what shall i type to get write access to it?
<sahooe> Blissex: what could it be?
<robin> Snake_: then i dont know sorry
<Snake__> ok
<ronni32> seth_k|lappy, "IO-Error" thats all
<Blissex> sahooe: do 'tail -40 .xsession-errors' to see whats complaining about.
<robin> Blissex: this is the line in fstab "/dev/hda5	/media/hda5	vfat	rw,user,umask=022	0	0"
<sahooe> Blissex: it says Command> Invalid command.
<sahooe>  a lot of times
<robin> Blissex: hmmmm lost the spaces
<Blissex> sahooe: does it say which command?
<sahooe> no, only invalid command
<mike-w> where is network information (host, dhcp or static, subnet mask, gateway) kept on ubuntu, i want to learn to set network characteristics manually
<Blissex> robin: that gives permission to 'root' to rw, and denies w to everybody else.
<Blissex> mike-w: '/etc/ntwork/interfaces'
<Blissex> mike-w: 'man ifup' to get the full story.
<sahooe> Command> Invalid command. many times, that all (around 10 times)
<robin> Blissex: oh ok! what shall i write to giva all users write access to it??
<demon71> running /bin/sh ./configure   --no-create --no-recursion,checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu,checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu,checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu,./configure: line 1379: syntax error near unexpected token `solseek,'
<demon71> ./configure: line 1379: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(solseek, 0.1)',make: *** [config.status]  Error 2
<Blissex> robin: 'umask=0000'
<robin> Blissex: Ok, Thanx!!
<robin> Blissex: worked nice! Thanx again!!
<tvon> is there a package with a bunch of konq extensions?  I seem to remember there being more of them "back in the day" (when I last used kde regularly)
<Blissex> tvon: depends what you mean by extension...
<mike-w> any sites with example interfaces files?
<tvon> Blissex: things that show up in the 'configure extensions' dialog I suppose, maybe some of them have moved to different implementations
<sahooe> blissex: I moved the file to the trash but the 12GB file is not there
<tvon> I should probably just be quiet, I'm not looking for anything specific, just curious whats out there
<sahooe> blissex: and the drive is still full. Where did it go?
<Blissex> sahooe: files that are really large get deleted immediately.
<Blissex> sahooe: also, really full drives can be also because the filesystem needs checking.
<Blissex> tvon: this is more a question for #KDE I guess...
<tvon> Blissex: yeah, you're probably right
<sahooe> my filesystem is EXT3. How can I chek it?
<Blissex> sahooe: however, just in case, do at a terminal prompt this: 'du -m ~' | sort -nr | less' and check the top sizes dirs.
<Blissex> sahooe: if it is the 'root' filesystem it can only be checked on reboot.
<Blissex> sahooe: or from a live CD for example.
<sahooe> the "du" command gives me nothing, only a prompt like this: >
<sahooe> and the home directory is now only some MB long, but the disk is still full, so the 12GB file is somewhere around
<sahooe> where is the "trash" directory? sorry, I'm kinda newbie (less than 3 months in Linux)
<kkathman> sahooe: its in your home directory as .Trash
<kkathman> i.e. ~/.Trash
<Foodcoman> kkathman:
<sahooe> ok
<kkathman> howdy Foodcoman :)
<Foodcoman> =)
<kkathman> Foodcoman: Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you :)
<kkathman> greetings hugelmopf :)
<Snake__> Does anyone know how to end a session??
<hugelmopf> hey there kkathman :)
<Snake__> I deleted my quit button on accident and I don't know how to get it back
<kkathman> Snake__: uhm... in KDE?
<Snake__> xfce
<kkathman> ohh.. well you can go to the little mouse and say quit
<sahooe> it's maybe strange but I don't have a .Trash directory in home
<Snake__> Ya but I liked the button
<Snake__> lol
<kkathman> ohhh
<kkathman> you want to reset the button?
<Snake__> Yes
<kkathman> hmmm
* kkathman thinks about that
<Snake__> Like the command says its quit, but when I do that, it doesnt do anything
<Snake__> I GOT IT!
<Snake__> Woo
<kkathman> Snake__: what was it?
<Snake__> right click on the clock, add item
<Snake__> then add system buttons
<kkathman> ohhhh
<kkathman> gotcha
<kkathman> I thought you were looking for a konsole command
<mike-w> how do ireconfigure xorg to see a resolution higher than 1024x762
<Snake__> I orignally was
<sahooe> kkathman: where is my .Trash directory then? When I type: "locate ./Trash" (after "sudo updatedb") I only get another .Trash directory
<mike-w> 8
<Snake__> But that didnt work
<Snake__> kkathman: are you on xfce?
<kkathman> sahooe: its located on in your home directory... i.e.  /home/<yourname>/.Trash
<kkathman> Snake__: I use xfce on one of my boxes
<kkathman> but rarely use it
<Snake__> kkathman: does "Lock Screen" do anything for you?
<kkathman> just enought to bring up the network, check a few things etc
<sahooe> kkathman: yeah, but there is no .Trash directory in my home. I swear!
<mike-w> 8
<kkathman> sahooe: probably because you arent including the system files... do a cd, then a ls -al
<mike-w> 8
<mike-w> oops
<mike-w> how do ireconfigure xorg to see a resolution higher than 1024x762
<mike-w> something like dpkg --configure something
<mike-w> i forget
<sahooe> kkathman: there's a Trash for another partition, and the .Trash directory is there ok, but no for $HOME
<kkathman> mike-w: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kkathman> sahooe: you must have deleted it then if you dont see it with an ls -al
<sahooe> kkathman: but my KDE is in spanish and maybe it's called other way
<kkathman> ahh thats possible
<kkathman> but not sure actually
<sahooe> kkathman: should I create it? and where is the big file I just sent to the trash bin?
<kkathman> sahooe: Im pretty convinced its probably there and you are just not seeing it :)
<kkathman> but, if its not...then I have no idea where it went :)
<sahooe> kkathman: ok. thanks anyway.
<taojah> hello i am getting an error when i try to run the cd ripper in kde, KAudio Kreator ... the error says No encoder selected ..please select and encoder in the configuration .. can anyone tell me how to do this please ?
<kkathman> sahooe: try opening konq and put in trash:/ and see what happens
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> stupid smileys :)
<kkathman> trash colon backslash
<kkathman> sahooe: do you have a trash icon there?
<sahooe> it shows me the other trash bin, of the other partition (I deleted another file in that partition, for testing)
<sahooe> but there is not the big file
<kkathman> ahh you have multiple partitions then
<kkathman> you running two versions of ubuntu?
<mike-w> man ubuntu doesn't save my dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg settings for some reason
<sahooe> no, I have kubuntu in a 20GB partition, and a lot of files in a 100GB partition
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<kkathman> sahooe: Im at a loss as to why your trash wouldnt be in your home directory
<sahooe> yes, me too
<Snake__> Aw this is beautiful
<taojah> hello i am getting an error when i try to run the cd ripper in kde, KAudio Kreator ... the error says No encoder selected ..please select and encoder in the configuration .. can anyone tell me how to do this please ?
<kkathman> unless something was manually done...i.e. you went to root and did something inadvertantly
<Snake__> Now I lost the xfce bar and the taskbar lol
<sahooe> i don't think so, I'm not that bad with my computer :)
<sahooe> it's strange because the Home directory is now small, but the disk is still full with that 12GB file that is somewhere
<_paul> hi,all, i am a beginner for Kubuntu, i need help
<_paul> hi
<_paul> hi
<_paul> hi
<mike-w> in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is there any modules i should unload that might just plan suck?
<mike-w> _paul: hi, now have a nice day
<pussfeller> so im gonna try to upgrade to dapper
<pussfeller> yeek
<mike-w> dapper?
<mike-w> what's that?
<sampan> sahooe, sounds like a log file that's out of control?
<mike-w> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<_paul> someone told me to use this for installing skype--------------sudo alien -d skype-blabla.rpm
<pussfeller> but all i really need is a 2.6.13 kernel
<mike-w> _paul : look for a skype distro that ends in .deb
<_paul> the rpm fine is in /home/paul/desktop
<_paul> but the deb has some problem
<_paul> to mike-w
<sampan> paul, the PLF or cipherpunk repos should have a skype package that will work
<mike-w> paul: are you sure there isn't a skype .deb autopackage?
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> somebody said easysource was For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sahooe> kkathman: i'm looking each / directory now, to see where the 12GB did go. Quite annoying
<pussfeller> whats the kernel istself called
<sampan> the source-o-matic can be useful in adding the PLF and other repos
<_paul> users said the deb pack doesnot work
<sahooe> sampan: yes, the xsession.errors was 12GB long!
<_paul> so they recommand me to use but the deb has some problem
<sampan> sahooe, to locate the file, try (in console): find -size +5G
<sahooe> ok, let me try it
<pussfeller> a 12 gig error file?
<pussfeller> wtf
<sampan> sahooe, that's one HUGE error file ... :/
<hugelmopf> taojah: there is a section for that in kaudiocreators "Settings --> Configure"
<_paul> i am a newbie ,so who can tell me how to enter the /home/paul/desktop
<sahooe> tell me! full disk because of that file
<mike-w> is there any way to make a laptop LCD monitor that can only do 1024x768 resolution do something that will make the desktop look less magnified?
<mike-w> _paul : cd /home/paul/
<sahooe> sampan: the "find" has a lot of "denied access" error, I try with sudo now
<mike-w> _paul : cd /home/paul/Desktop
<_paul> paul@lp:~$ sudo cd /home/paul/Desktop
<_paul> right
<sampan> sahooe good idea :)
<sahooe> sampan: not found. There are three files in ./proc/24490/, but it says: "No such file or directory"
<_paul> sudo: cd: command not found
<sampan> sahooe, hrmmmm .... strange -- maybe do a sudo updatedb first?
<_paul> mike-w?
<_paul> hi,mike
<sahooe> sampan: there's an error in ./proc/22652, something about the controller of the file system
<mike-w> paul don't do suod cd
<mike-w> sudo
<sahooe> sampan: it's in spanish, so I can't translate it so well
<sampan> sahooe, ouch -- problems in /proc are  way out of my league ... i'm kinda a newb at linux :X
<Determinist> question: i have a laptop with ubuntu 5.10 installed on it and wish to remove the default gnome system and replace it with kde, how can this be done?
<sampan> maybe a runaway process?
<sampan> determinist  if you have the repositories enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then you should be able to get kde/kubuntu by just doing (in console): sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sahooe> sampan: may that's the error with the .xsession-error, can it be?
<mike-w> Determinist just switch from gnome session to kde session at xorg bootup
<sampan> sahooe, perhaps so .... can you even open the .xession-errors to see what is filling it up?  or is it too big to even open?
<hugelmopf> Determinist: if you want to remove all of gnome, try to remove one of its core packages and see what that pulls in.
<hugelmopf> Determinist: of course you should first install kubuntu-desktop
<Determinist> mike-w and sampan i know this, i wish to remove gnome applications without having to do it manually, i'm asking if there is an automated way to replace gnome with kde and not have them both
<Determinist> hugelmopf, thanks
<sahooe> sampan: it was too big and kate crashed. But the I deleted (I sent the file to the trash) and now I cant find it!!!!
<Determinist> i see kynaptic has been replaced by adept, any reason for this?
<hugelmopf> it's better ;-)
<sampan> sahooe, :/  ouch ... you could always create it again with: touch .xsession-errors (in your home dir)
<Determinist> dunno, being a synaptic user i've gotten used to the look and functionality :)
<sampan> you can use synaptic in kde
<mike-w> apt-get, apt-cache, and apt-file are your friend
<sahooe> sampan: there's a .xsession-errors:1 but it's empty
<sampan> sahooe, weird ... i dunno ... maybe restarting X will recreate the error file properly -- but i really don't know and i'd hate to give you potentially very bad advice :X
<sahooe> sampan: ok. I'll restart. I don't want to format the disk only because I cant find a 12GB file!!!!
<sampan> yeah you shouldn't have to reformat just for this
<sander> Determinist: I think that kynaptic development was stalled whereas Adept's just starting.
<sahooe> sampan: I'll restart now. Thanks for the help
<sampan> good luck -- don't thank me till i've actually helped some! ;X
<_paul> paul@lp:~/Desktop$ sudo alien -d skype-1.2.0.18-fc3.i586.rpm, but it does NOT work
<sahooe> ok seeya and the Real Madrid is losing against one of the worst teams of Spain. That makes me feel good
<djk_> oi. Madrid losing is good news :)
<sampan> paul, from what i've heard in here over the past two months, using alien should be an absolute last resort ... there ARE skype .debs and even a workable package in the proper repositories (PLF or cipherfunk) -- both are probably a better solution than using alien
<_paul> sampan, someone told me to use an old deb pack
<sampan> that might be how they installed skype, but it's probably not the most painless way any more
<_paul> ok, so where can i find the OLD pack?
<_paul> could you tell me how old the pack should  be ....thank you.
<sampan> why do you need the old one?  current ones in the repos aren't good enough?
<sampan> i installed it via apt-get with the PLF/cipherfunk repos enabled -- for those, see the link to source-o-matic that ubotu will post
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> somebody said easysource was For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_paul> ok.....
<kkathman> sampan: hey :)
<sampan> once you add the PLF/cipherfunk (or cipherpunk, i can't ever remember) lines to your sources.list file, then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install skype should be all you need to do -- at least, that worked for me a month and a half ago
<_paul> but ...i do not know what is PLF////
<djk_> _paul: why don't you just click on the link and _read_
<sampan> plf = penguin liberation front ... it's a section on the source-o-matic list
<sampan> hey kkathman :)  how's you?
<_paul> just edit the list and add the address to the list?
<kkathman> hey sampan Im fine and you?  Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you :)
<vishah> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free -----------> is this it
<djk_> _paul: btw, why did you use alien -d skypeblabla.rpm?
<djk_> _paul: i mean the -d part
<sampan> kkathman i'm doing well (gonna go take a look at a 12" powerbook here as a potential near-future laptop purchase).   merry christmas to you as well :)
<sahooe> ok, looks like the problem is fixed with a reboot xD
<_paul> i just copy it
<sampan> sahooe  yay!  :)
<djk_> _paul: copy from where/who?
<sahooe> sampan: yea. Now I have to see why I don't have a .Trash directory in my $HOME
<sahooe> and why i had a 12GB error file
<sampan> vishah  yes, that's the plf line in my sources.list
<sampan> sahooe, yeah ... detective work time!
<mips> Anybody got any ideas as to why I cannot enable my ethernet interfaces ?
<kkathman> mips: what have you done already?
<sahooe> sampan: looks like it's a Bluetooth error. I don't have bluetooth but KDE thinks I have
<mips> ehh, the wired interface was working. now it is disabled and I cannot enable it
<sampan> sahooe, ahhh, i had those too (but not 12 GB worth).  you can easily kill the kbluetoothd process ... or even turn off bluetooth service from starting at boot
<kkathman> mips does your system recognize the eth0 ??
<sahooe> sampan: and how do I kill it for good? In system settings?
<mips> kkathman: Yes and it was working 5mins ago
<mips> the current status is disabled
<kkathman> mips:  well, was there something you did 5 mins ago :)
<sampan> sahooe, yeah -- i think it's system settings --> services ... and then bluez-utils is the service name i think -- disable it at boot time for kubuntu's default run-level (which i forget -- is it 2?)
<mips> yes, disabled IPv6, apt-get update, apt-get dist-update
<kkathman> hmm why the dist-update?
<kkathman> mips: can you get to the network settings under KDE?
<mips> sorry, i mean dist-upgrade
<sahooe> sampan: ok, let me try
<mips> kkathman: Yes i can but it will not allow me to enable the interface
<kkathman> mips: does that mean you cannot get to administrator mode on that screen?
<sampan> sahooe, iirc kubuntu's default run-level is Multiuser Mode (2), but frankly, i reboot so infrequently (once every 3-4 months or so) that i left it enabled at boot time and just manually kill the kbluetoothd process
<mips> kkathman: I can get into Admin Mode
<kkathman> so when you get to the admin mode and click on the eth0 what happens?
<sahooe> sampan: 4 months! I usally have to reboot after a couple of days
<mips> kkathman: It gets highlighted
<_paul> sorry , sampan, do you mean i should add this to my source.list:http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mips> kkathman: busy rebooting the laptop
<mips> kkathman: This KDE thing is a different beast to Gnome...
<djk_> mmh, is there a prog in the repos to find out if a cd has bad blocks?
<sahooe> sampan: well, man. thanks for all your help. I'm going to eat something now. Seeya later!
<sampan> paul, no -- that link is just an online form that will allow you to build a customized sources.list file -- if you answer the questions on it, it will output a customized sources.list file that you can copy
<sampan> sahooe  you're welcome -- enjoy!  :)
<kkathman> mips that it is sir
<sahooe> KUBUNTU (still) ROCKS!!
<mips> kkathman: Now the Laptop gets stuck at loading modules...
<_paul> sampan, ok, i will try
<sampan> paul, if you want the plf repo you can just copy paste the following line into your /etc/apt/sources.list file: deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<kkathman> mips: which modules?
<mips> kkathman: It resumed again. Just said loading modules...
<sampan> _paul, to edit that file, type (in console): kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mips> kkathman:  Ok, still cant enable the interface...
<sampan> _paul  and then copy/paste that line at the bottom ... save the file.  then sudo apt-get update
<_paul> ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<_paul> ok
<sampan> you need the "deb" part before the ftp
<_paul> ok
<_paul> deb and deb-src?
<kkathman> mips: can you go to a konsole and try sudo dhclient eth0 ??
<_paul> sampan, two lines?
<sampan> _paul, if you want -src files you can add the second line, but it's not necessary to get skype
<DaSkreech> Whats the package for X includes?
<sampan> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<mips> kkathman: I'm not using dhcp, have a static config as I'm using my desktop pc as the gateway device and dhcp is very flaky on it. The problem is it wont allow me to enable the interface, it is disable and stays that way even if I click enable.
<DaSkreech> sampan: Thanks
* sampan passes the thanks on to ubotu
<sampan> ;x
<kkathman> mips will dhclient work tho?
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> DaSkreech: no worries
<sampan> lol
<mips> kkathman:  No it wont as my main box wont issue a lease
<sampan> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> de nada, sampan
<kkathman> hmm
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Gracias
<ubotu> Wish i knew, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> *laughs*
<DaSkreech> ubotu: i18n
<ubotu> DaSkreech: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kkathman> mips Im stumped a bit here then
<sampan> hahaha ... funny ubotu
<mips> kkathman:  Me to this makes no sense whatsoever. About to do a reinstall
<kkathman> I cant understand why you cant get to the eth0 then
<kkathman> well good luck and Im sorry we couldnt do more :(
<mips> kkathman:  Because K Control tells me it is disabled and it refuses to enable....
<mips> kkathman:  Thanks, I'll carry on trying.
<_kkrizka> how do I remove the google search box in konqueror?
<ronni32> pls someone help me out with that cdrom-problem: http://paste.plone.org/1577
<melonipoika> Hi, anyone knows how can i add a netwok monitor and system monitor to the task bar?
<osh_> Should requests for enhancements go into bugzilla too?
<sampan> _kkrizka  i've wondered how to remove that as well
<osh_> I've discovered something that's not pretty but not a bug per se. It's when you move the kicker to the top of the screen and then download a file to the desktop (which is the default). When you do this it'll put the file under the kicker instead of beneth it.
<sampan> it's kinda redundant with the webshortcut (gg:) anyway
<_kkrizka> sampan: and even more if you make gg: the default
<_kkrizka> that's why I want to get rid of it
<kkathman> osh_: you can mention it in bugzilla but search first for something like it
<DaSkreech> OMG
<DaSkreech> WHy didn't anyone tell em about Meta+Space?
<DaSkreech> me
<osh_> melonipoika: just right-click and choose add to the miniprogs you want. both the network monitor and system monitor are there.
<DaSkreech> or em :)
<DaSkreech> osh_: Under Applets?
<dmitry_> anyone available for a quick question?
<osh_> DaSkreech: Dunno. I have a localized version so I don't know what it's called in english. But probably under applets yes.
<mips> dmitry: Just ask
<sampan> osh_, i can't find either of those anywhere when i right-click the taskbar
<DaSkreech> osh_: Hmm not seeing it here
<melonipoika> osh, i have the options add applet to panel and add application to panel... i can't find what you mean...
<osh_> kkathman: Didn't find anything with a qucik search. I'll add it to the bugzilla.
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<sampan> it was always there in mandriva, but i've never been able to find the network monitor and system monitor applets on kubuntu
<sampan> is it part of the kde-toys or something that isn't installed by default?
<dmitry_> ok. just got kubuntu live CD. Can't login though, what is the default login/password?
<osh_> For me I have something similar to "Add programs" or "mini programs"
<nalioth> dmitry_: if you can't login, something is wrong
<osh_> The "mini programs" is probably "Applet".
<dmitry_> Seems ok,. it's asking for username and password
<nalioth> dmitry_: ubuntu and none
<melonipoika> osh, thanks i found it
<DaSkreech> melonipoika: Where is it?
<melonipoika> add applets
<melonipoika> and then system guard...
<melonipoika> or something like that
<DaSkreech> Ah
<melonipoika> i have it in spanish
<DaSkreech> I wouldn't have thouhgt the network monitor would be under system guard
<melonipoika> ah no
<melonipoika> i didn't find that one
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<dmitry_> ubuntu and none is not accepted
<melonipoika> i found system monitor, (cpu and memory)
<melonipoika> but it is quite big, i think i don't want to have so big one...
<DaSkreech> karamba?
<melonipoika> what is karamba?
<DaSkreech> !karamba
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<DaSkreech> *laughs*
<hugelmopf> dmitry_: did you try "none" as password or no password?
<apokryphos> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<dmitry_> nalioth, I tried user=ubuntu passwd=none, no luck
<mips> dmitry_: leave the password blank ?
<osh_> bugzilla entry committed. :-)
<dmitry_> also no good
<melonipoika> has anyone try the tuxbar? is it working like the one in mac?
<hugelmopf> dmitry_: i don't remember having ever needed a default username/password on the live-cd. either it must have asked me to create a username/password, or it did not ask me for one. ;-)
<kkathman> melonipoika: I havent tried tuxbar, but I DO use ksmoothdock which is nice
<nalioth> dmitry_: then something is wrong, you should start the liveCD and have a fully functioning kde session when it loads fully
<nalioth> dmitry_: you shouldnt have to 'log in' at all to a LiveCD
<DaSkreech> !Qtheaders
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Did you get hit by a windmill?
* DaSkreech sighs
<melonipoika> thanks, kkathman
<dmitry_> I did have the session when it booted. But I had to log off. Now I can't log back in
<kkathman> no problem :)
<melonipoika> ok guys, time to go to sleep
<melonipoika> cu!
<nalioth> DaSkreech: did you get hit by a windmill? install libqt*-dev
<DaSkreech> all of them?
<DaSkreech> :_( Don't they have qt 1 and Qt 2 stuff in there?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: there should only be libqt4*-dev and libqt3*-dev
<nalioth> DaSkreech: qt1 and 2 are ancient
<DaSkreech> nalioth: What if that removes files?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: something sounds fishy in that statement
<DaSkreech> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 524 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nalioth> DaSkreech: are you running some weird setup?
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech> I'd typed aptitude instead of apt-get
<kkathman> ahh
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Now it says it can't find it
<nalioth> DaSkreech: sounds like you have something amiss, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin
<DaSkreech> nalioth: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/474025
<sharket> gi there again
<sharket> *hi
<sharket> Blissex: dpkg-deb: el subproceso paste devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 2
<sharket> dpkg: error al procesar ibm-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_powerpc.deb (--install): lectura insuficiente en buffer_copy (error en dpkg-deb durante `./usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-ibm/jre/lib/graphics.jar')
<sharket> that .deb seems broken
<sharket> :S
<sharket> at least that one, the other one, no
<sharket> any idea wherei can find java sources ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DaSkreech about sources
<sharket> uh ?
<sharket> nalioth: do u know ?
<kkathman> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<sharket> that .deb is broken
<sharket> dpkg: error al procesar ibm-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_powerpc.deb (--install): lectura insuficiente en buffer_copy (error en dpkg-deb durante `./usr/lib/j2sdk                      1.5-ibm/jre/lib/graphics.jar')
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sharket about javadeb
<kkathman> not broken...I installed it myself
<sharket> then ?
<sharket> i tried, i followed taht :S
<sharket> that
<nalioth> sharket: how many javas do you have installed?
<sharket> no one
<sharket> just i trying this one
<nalioth> sharket: d/l it again, please
<sharket> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de ibm-j2re1.5 ..
<sharket> i installed that
<sharket> d/l ?
<zenlunatic> why is slashdot.org so ugly in konqueror?
<sharket> aggg
<sharket> sucks, i'm going to try with wget
<sharket> with mozilla stops
<sharket> ibm-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_powerpc.deb has sprung into existence.
<sharket> Reintentando.
<sharket> I'm having problems for dl :S
<nalioth> sharket: are you on a apple machine?
<sharket> yes
<nalioth> sharket: robotgeek packaged those debs and i'm not sure if the problem you are getting is able to be ignored or not (he mentioned it threw an ignorable error)
<zenlunatic> are there any good tips for speeding up konqueror?
<nalioth> zenlunatic: go buy a dual core amd64 500 (with two array fixtures) ?
<sharket> well nalioth i don't know why with mozilla it didn't finish
<sharket> LOl
<nalioth> sorry, i meant a amd64x2 5000
<sharket> wget seems doing
<justanother> g' evening guys
<nalioth> howdy
<sharket> hello justanother
<justanother> what's the audio-player of your choice
<sharket> Xmms
<xtacocorex> justanother: i use amarok
<justanother> i have a question: how much memory footprint have these players if you have quite big playlists?
<justanother> btw, is there a player like foobar?
<xtacocorex> justanother: checking amarok now using ksysguard
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<xtacocorex> justanother: i don't really know what this means, but amarok is showing vmsize as 138,048 and vmrss as 53,408
<xtacocorex> justanother: my playlist is 774 songs
<pussfeller> amorok is the best I have seen for large collections
<pussfeller> or theres mpd which is quite good too
<xtacocorex> pussfeller: i don't think i could use anything else besides amarok
<pussfeller> mpd will def have a smaller footprint :)
<pussfeller> i dig amarok bigtime
<os2mac> Just did updates... now I can't run adept update or get updates anyone got any ideas?
<justanother> thx guys, i'll try amarok and mpd - btw, which has better tagging-support
<os2mac> btw I am running Dapper
<pussfeller> amarok has good tagging and theres easytag for when that doesnt work good enough
<pussfeller> mpd is just a player deamon
<justanother> ah, ok
<os2mac> anyone?
<xtacocorex> os2mac: what are you using to update?
<xtacocorex> os2mac: i know that if you use a gui and keep it open and try to command line update, the apt database gets locked and throws errors
<xtacocorex> os2mac: thats the extent of my knowledge on that
<os2mac> I was using the GUI... which failed for some reason with 53 updates to go... so I switched to the cmdline and am trying that...
<xtacocorex> os2mac: sorta sounds like the database is locked, the gui closed?
<Snake__> Does anyone know how I could listen to launchcast radio on linux??
<xtacocorex> Snake__: what's the launchcast format?
<Snake__> I don't know, it plays in its own flash player
<Snake__> xtacocorex: http://music.yahoo.com/launchcast/stations/station.asp?i=73
<Snake__> thats what im trying to play (MetaL)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Snake__> It says it doesn't support netscape
<pussfeller> well theres a firefox extention that try to find the actual urls for you to paste into another player
<pussfeller> but that sounds like its activex based or something which means ie
<Snake__> pussfeller: Yea I think it is...
<Snake__> Is there anyway around that or am I screwed
<xtacocorex> Snake__: oh, i thought it was a separate fileformat like a rm strearm
<os2mac> recently did Dapper updates... now getting SIGSEGV error when attempting to get updates with Adept....
<os2mac> anyone able to help?
<pussfeller> theres a lot of other radio streams you can find that play metal....
<Snake__> xtacocorex: No...
<Snake__> Ya I know but I pay for this one :-P
<xtacocorex> Snake__: i think if you click the metal button and copy the url to amarok, which i'm trying now
<pussfeller> pay? pay?
<Snake__> what do you mean pay pay
<xtacocorex> Snake__: that didn't work
<hugelmopf> using konqueror i at least get to a login form
<Snake__> Damn it, I guess I might have to go to the edge radion
<xtacocorex> konqueror threw a netscape error at me
<Snake__> Can linux play asx??
<pussfeller> you can change the browser id in konqy
<abraxas777> nope
<hugelmopf> xtacocorex: i spoofed IE browser identification
<xtacocorex> Snake__: that's a windows media format right? it should play with mplayer
<abraxas777> i don't think it can play asx format
<abraxas777> atleast not with this lib anyway
<xtacocorex> hugelmopf: ah, didn't bother changing that
<pussfeller> asx is ms video and audio streams
<Snake__> Okay well http://edge.mfkr1.com/ solved my problem
<Snake__> They are m3u
<Snake__> :)
<xtacocorex> abraxas777: good to know for later on
<os2mac> recently did Dapper updates... now getting SIGSEGV error when attempting to get updates with Adept....
<os2mac> can anyone help?
<abraxas777> haven't check alot l8ly, but as i remember there is still no proper support for win formats, especially new one
<abraxas777> os2mac -- did you get full release cd or just update to kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<hugelmopf> Snake__: asf can be played, i don't know about asx
<pussfeller> i saw taht list of updates and I decided to do a full install into another drive instead :)
<Snake__> hugelmopf: its okay, its m3u
<abraxas777> yeah ... i'm still in doubts about updating to that one
* xtacocorex is away: dinner
<slow-motion> n8
#kubuntu 2005-12-27
<sharket> hello
<sharket> another problem
<sharket> :S
<sharket> JVM not found: libjvm.so  - libjvm.so
<sharket> However, if the full path to the executable has not been set, a error is received.
<sharket> echo "alias java='/opt/ibm-java2-ppc-50/bin/java'" >> ~/.bashrc
<sharket> i did it but nothin
<sharket> somebody ?
<hugelmopf> java is /usr/bin/java i believe on ubuntu. what are you trying to do?
<hugelmopf> sharket: are you just trying to find the java interpreter?
<sharket> prooving it
<nalioth> sharket: wait for robotgeek_zzz to wake up, he can answer your java question(s)
<nalioth> hugelmopf: sharket is using IBM java on a mac, not sun on intel/amd
<hugelmopf> ah, ok. sorry...
<sharket> yep
<sharket> :S
<sharket> don't know why dont work
<sharket> i followed that error
<sharket> hehe
<sharket> anyway
<hugelmopf> did you close the shell and open a new one?
<duri> how do you set up sound and multimedia with kubuntu. I am not sure what my install uses ... alsa/oss/gstreamer whatever ...
<sharket> no
<sharket> i should hugelmopf  ?
* gerardcb_away is back.
<hugelmopf> yes, to resource ~/.bashrc
<sharket> uh
<sharket> i didn't
<hugelmopf> try it
<nalioth> hugelmopf: no need to close and reopen, just a "source ~/.bashrc" will do
<hugelmopf> yeah, true.
<sharket> sharket@whitebox:~$ java -showversion
<sharket> bash: /opt/ibm-java2-ppc-50/bin/java: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<sharket> no file or dir ? how can it be
<nalioth> hugelmopf: for those of us who hold guis in disdain, it's kinda hard to "close the terminal"
<nalioth> sharket: wait for robotgeek_zzz
<sharket> ok
<sharket> :)
<hugelmopf> guis in disdain? (i don't speak english natively)
<nalioth> hugelmopf: for those users who do not use a gui. the users who run console only
<hugelmopf> nalioth: got it.
<Foodcoman> Hows nalioth doin?
<nalioth> Foodcoman: samesame and you?
<Foodcoman> Im good!  No complaints.
<Foodcoman> systems are humming.
<Foodcoman> =)
<nxv__> can i somehow prirorize audio output? my audioplayback gets stuck if my load gets to high
<manveru> nxv__: kcontrol is your friend
<manveru> you just have to set the priority of the arts-daemon higher and give it a bigger buffer
<nxv__> i can see the buffer settings. but where to change the priority?
<zenlunatic> why is my konqueror so slow?
<bokman> Good evening all, i'm having trouble adding wallpapers to /usr/share/wallpapers/ i've already messed up the ownership of all the files in the directory, now if you try and change the background the open file dialog crashes, any takers?
<nalioth> bokman: the system owns all the wallpapers there
<bokman> I changed into the root account, now users owns it
<bokman> that doesn't work so well though
<bokman> The problem is that I know just enough about linux to be dangerous with the console
* bokman wonders what aabot means
<pl_ice> hey, guys i got problem with wine can someone give me a hand?
<bokman> I'm afraid I'm new to the linux world myself, but post your problem
<JackPalmiery> don't have too much wine
<JackPalmiery> that's your problem
<bokman> Yeah, there is a twelve step program
<bokman> step 1: get Cedega
<pl_ice> thnx but don't need cedega ...
<pl_ice> while i install wine, it sets .wine folders , but then i need winesetup program which sets new .wine folders, to run winesetup i need to uninstall wine and vice versa..
<bokman> try cutting the .wine folder somewhere else temporarily, (THIS IS ADVICE FROM A MORON THAT MESSES UP HIS SYSTEM REGULARLY BEWARE) sorry my caps lock key broke
* xtacocorex is back.
<pl_ice> yeh, i thought about that, but it's annoying u/d hoary i had no probs! wrrr
<xtacocorex> bokman: as for wallpapers, i'd make a folder in your home directory, something like: ~/wallpapers and then symbolically link them to /usr/share/wallpapers with: sudo ln -s ~/wallpapers /usr/share/wallpapers
<pl_ice> i'm trying to use dvd decryptor/shirk , u guys by any chance copied dvd's ? ...
<bokman> Thank you very much xtacocorex
<bimberi> pl_ice: i have had good results with the wine package configured using the sidenet utility - http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<xtacocorex> bokman: that's how i do it and then it keeps stuff sorta simple, you still end up with a <quote>folder</quote> in /usr/share/wallpapers
* JackPalmiery moo
<bimberi> pl_ice: also ...
<bimberi> !wine
* JackPalmiery smacks himself in the face
<bimberi> !+wne
<ubotu> I don't know, bimberi
<bimberi> !+wine
<ubotu> well, wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq.
<bokman> What group should wallpapers belong to and what permissions need to be set, I stuffed it all up
<bimberi> finally :P
<xtacocorex> bokman: if you store them in your ~/wallpapers directory, you don't need to worry about permissions
<JackPalmiery> !+mono
<ubotu> from memory, mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<pl_ice> bimberi i had n/p under hoary :/
<JackPalmiery> !+cookie
* ubotu spins the wheel of knowledge and ponders... anybody... see someone
* JackPalmiery tosses ubotu a cookie
<bimberi> JackPalmiery: don't need the + for short factoids :)
<bokman> okay, i'll just delete all the files that are currently in wallpapers
<JackPalmiery> I was trying to decide between ubuntu and kubuntu the last few hours
<JackPalmiery> think I'm going w/ kubuntu
<JackPalmiery> for now
<xtacocorex> bokman: delete the wallpapers in /usr/share/wallpapers?
<pl_ice> bimberi ,how about's ripping dvd's with other programs? thatn dvd decryptor?
<bobbyd> hi
<JackPalmiery> I was told KDE doesn't have a great C api though
<chx> KATE 3.5 makes me crazy. a) I can't make it use it just one process , it opens several windows, annoying b) super annoying: I can't get it NOT to show the file system browser. I do not need that. help please.
<bobbyd> is there a MIDI player under breezy?
<JackPalmiery> but no specifics
<kkathman> chx: its a 3.5 issue
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, why would you use C over C++?
* bobbyd ducks
<bokman> xtacocorex jup, i copied all the wallpapers in my home directory (which always stays the same through linux distros in there) I could make a script that always makes that symbolic link
<chx> kkathman: both?
<kkathman> yep
<JackPalmiery> I dunno.. I've used C, some C++, and java
* chx weeps
<bokman> xtacocorex, thanks for the help am trying it now
<xtacocorex> bokman: you're welcome
<chx> kkathman: is there a chance it'll be fixed in a timely manner?
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, have you read the start of "The C++ programming language" by bjarne stroustrup?
<JackPalmiery> nope
<bimberi> bobbyd: timidity ?
<kkathman> chx: a lot of kde apps arent synching with KDE3.5 yet
<JackPalmiery> C coding is hard to manage.. I can't imagine using it for most things
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, it's really interesting and shows a lot of the good things in C++ that can help you write better code before you even consider OO stuff
<JackPalmiery> I used it for PDA coding
<JackPalmiery> before OO huh
<bimberi> pl_ice: no dvd ripping experience sorry :/
<pl_ice> yeh , ok
<JackPalmiery> it was tough managing memory in C
<JackPalmiery> C++
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, yeah, there're loads of features of C++ that can make for more robust code
<JackPalmiery> with those destructors and whatnot
<JackPalmiery> but I got the hang of it.. still, for a large scale app it seems easy to miss things
<JackPalmiery> I'll look for that book
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, that's why you have to write in a way that doesn't allow you to miss things :)
<bimberi> pl_ice: my issue is reencoding tystreams from a PAL TiVo for stutter free DVD playback </offtopic> :)
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, I've mainly been involved in games, very large codebases in C/C++
<vblanton> anyone know why kubuntu has a REALLY old version of apache in the repos??
<bobbyd> vblanton, are you looking at apache2?
<bobbyd> or apache?
<bimberi> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<bobbyd> 80KB!?
<bobbyd> must be a meta-package thing :)
<bokman> xtacocorex works like a bomb, its fast again, deleted all that stuff I didn't need anyway
<JackPalmiery> yeah, I could see C++ being used in a game.. for most apps, I see no reason to not just use java
<xtacocorex> bokman: im glad i could help
<bimberi> bobbyd: pretty likely :)
<bokman> xtacocorex out of interest what if more than one user used this PC (my home directory has restricted access)
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, If you write using the standard library then you can write at a very high level in C++
<xtacocorex> bokman: i think you could make a symlink for each user, but i haven't tried that since i'm the only one to use my laptop
<xtacocorex> bokman: it's worth a shot at trying though
<JackPalmiery> when I used c++ I was taking a data structures class.. and we had to implement an application writing our own libraries, for trees, graphs, linked lists..
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, but sometimes it just comes down to personal preference :)
<JackPalmiery> and it was a pain.. I'll look into the standard libraries
<bokman> boost is cool for that stuff
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, sounds interesting, but noone in their right mind would do that if they had a decent STL implementation
<vblanton> bobbyd: yes thank you
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, grab the stroustrup book, it's really cool just seeing how he does things in a ver simple way using STL
<JackPalmiery> yeah.. haven't looked back since.. might get into linux dev, it seems java isn't that popular for popular apps
<bobbyd> vblanton, no problem :)
<JackPalmiery> just in the business sector, for custom apps
<vblanton> bobbyd: how come its 2.0.* and not 2.2?
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, there are a lot of apps under linux writtern in java
<bokman> goodnight all
<xtacocorex> bokman: goodnght
<vblanton> bokman: sleep well
<JackPalmiery> which? anything I might know the name of?
<bobbyd> vblanton, not sure, that could be an ubuntu version number?
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, azureus (bittorrent client)
<vblanton> bobbyd: i doubt it...
* xtacocorex is away: store
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, eclipse IDE
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, um, ok, that's two :)
<JackPalmiery> ahh, brings my system to its knees
<vblanton> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<bobbyd> azureus? yeah it's a bit crazy :)
<vblanton> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<vblanton> !apache2
<ubotu> vblanton: Bugger all, i dunno
<vblanton> !apache
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<JackPalmiery> yeah, azureus was also a system hog
<vblanton> !info apache1
<vblanton> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<JackPalmiery> I keep hearing java is not slow, that is a myth
<JackPalmiery> but that doesn't jive w/ my experience
<vblanton> 33kb?? haa!
<vblanton> !mambo
<ubotu> Not a clue, vblanton
<vblanton> !info mambo
<vblanton> !info joomla
<vblanton> fine
<JackPalmiery> best quit message is "Erection reset by beer."
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, java technically isn't slow
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, but the swing GUI seems to be really slow
<JackPalmiery> it is swing's fault? strange indeed
<bobbyd> well assuming a decent jit compiler is implemented
<JackPalmiery> azureus really bogs down
<JackPalmiery> when there is a lot going on
<JackPalmiery> that is from screen updates then?
<bobbyd> JackPalmiery, I think that's because they wrote a crazy app :)
<bobbyd> i was talking in the general case
<JackPalmiery> eclipse too..
<bobbyd> for azureus they have lots of connections open and do a lot of disk activity
<bobbyd> for eclipse I think it's jus the GUI
<JackPalmiery> other clients that are non-java blaze in comaprison
<bobbyd> indeed
<JackPalmiery> to azureus
<JackPalmiery> that VM layer hurts IO it seems
<JackPalmiery> whether graphics or disk
<bobbyd> well, you definitely have a memory overhead for a java VM, I've seen around 60MB on average
<JackPalmiery> yeah, indeed
<JackPalmiery> I need more RAM perhaps
<JackPalmiery> 256 meg doesn't cut it for eclipse
<JackPalmiery> that's for sure
<vblanton> anyone know if its safe to use GCC 4.0 in kubuntu?
<M_Cheevy> heya folks
<vblanton> I want to install build-essesntials and its calling GCC 4... seems a little dangerous
<vblanton> !info build-essentials
<vblanton> ..
<vblanton> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<M_Cheevy> sorry vblanton, haven't gone in that direction yet so can't help
<vblanton> well.. here goes nothing
<M_Cheevy> fingers crossed for ya dude
<bobbyd> vblanton,  gcc 4 is fine
<bobbyd> vblanton, it's the default gcc in breezy
<M_Cheevy> anyone else having problems with ejecting and accessing automounted cd's?
<bobbyd> M_Cheevy, what kind of problems?
<M_Cheevy> bobbyd: well, I can get the cd/dvd to show on the desktop but I can't seem to eject it using the desktop tool and since it doesn't show in mount (media:/dvd) or fstab I can't seem to unmount it.. basically it seems hal, pmount, ivman, etc are scootched.. attempts at reinstalling hal coughs a perl error about accessing /tmp/hal(something)..
<M_Cheevy> seems a lot of people are having hal issues from my google search but all I'm getting is a lot of speculation, no clear path to troubleshooting it
<bobbyd> M_Cheevy, do "sudo eject" from a shell
<vblanton> M_Cheevy: yes. see if its a permission problem
<vblanton> weird that it would happen, but you never know
<M_Cheevy> give me a second.... will boot up that system... just hopped onto the laptop to see if anyone knew of a howto... but if y'all is willing to help, I'll be as cooperative as I can ;)
<M_Cheevy> booting now.. as for things being weird on my system, no surprise... I had to do a debootstrap install and typical of a distro newbie, I've done some tinkering.... :(
<M_Cheevy> I'm sure my fstab is a bit off and wouldn't be surprised if my /etc/hddparam.conf is also a little off
<vblanton> did you change the default install config for a reason?
<M_Cheevy> brb
<M_Cheevy> back
<M_Cheevy> changed the default /etc/hddparm.conf based on "Unofficial Breezy FAQ" on enabling dma access to cd/dvd drives
<M_Cheevy> okay, sudo eject works... now retrying desktop eject... desktop eject fails
<M_Cheevy> what are the correct permissions for /usr/bin/eject?  root root -rwxr-xr-x?
<Serberus> how do you add a home directory button to the KDE kicker, i've had to do via a quick browser button but KDE's screenshots of 3.4 show a standard Home button
<M_Cheevy> don't have one myself but it's easy enough to add....
<Hobbsee> M_Cheevy: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 16712 2005-12-22 01:54 /usr/bin/eject
<janez> hi all
<Hobbsee> HI
<Hobbsee> darn caps lock
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: thanks... basically the same... bummer, thought that might be it
<Hobbsee> i thought cd's would show up in the fstab
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: not if they are being handled by pmount, or so I've gathered...
<Hobbsee> M_Cheevy: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 is my line for cd in the fstab
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<raphink> yes I have that in my fstab too I guess
<raphink> from what i remember
<raphink> what is pmount ?
<M_Cheevy> it's part of the hal/udev/pmount trio, it's used to automount removable drives
<Serberus> ah sorted
<raphink> ic
<Snake__> Hobbsee: whats up!
<Hobbsee> not a lot...just sitting here chatting, and reading the newspaper
<Hobbsee> right now, modifying my boot list again
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Hobbsee: Do you use xfce?
<M_Cheevy> bbias
<Hobbsee> Snake__: i did once, i dont now...
<Snake__> Hobbsee: damn ok
<Hobbsee> #xfce
<Hobbsee> what did you want to know?
<Snake__> I was just wondering how to remove work spaces
<Snake__> Or to send programs to diffrent ones
<Snake__> ah figured it out
<Snake__> Thanks anyway :)
<Snake__> I dont like that virtual desktop idea
<Hobbsee> i dont really like it in xfce - i dont find it terribly well implemented (ie, people asking "how does it work?" and not having an obvious answer), but i use them in kde all the time, and in gnome when i used to use that
<Snake__> I dont see a point for it
<Snake__> I have yet to see a use for it
<DewDude> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<chromate> what portable hard-drive mp3 players do you all use/recommend?
<DewDude> none of 'em
<Snake__> chromate: take it to offtopic, and I recommend the Cowon iAudio X5
<Snake__> Best bang for the buck
<Snake__> and its a video player
<Hobbsee> Snake__: run enough programs at once and you will lol!
<chromate> Snake__: thanks
<Hobbsee> especially if you have email open all the time - i just stick that on a separate desktop, and get an icon when i have new mail...
<Snake__> chromate: But if you wany my honest opinion, get a PSP
<Snake__> want my*
<chromate> Snake__: you said take it to offtopci, what is the channel name for it?
<Snake__> #kubuntu-offtopic
<djk_> is there something one has to do before kscd can actually play an audiocd?
<chromate> Snake__: thats a logical name =)
<M_Cheevy> so, one site I've found recommends "chmod +s" on eject... any great peril with that?
<M_Cheevy> djk_: gave up on kscd for just that reason.. that and too many other options
<_nano_> win32codecs doesn't seem to be there in the repos, any idea where i can get that?
<djk_> M_Cheevy: i'm just trying - not so very successfully - to copy a cd :(
<M_Cheevy> _nano_: hang a second, I'll get ya the line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<_nano_> M_Cheevy: okies
<M_Cheevy> _nano_: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main   (also can get the dvd codecs there too)
<djk_> marillat shouldn't be used..
<_nano_> djk_: err...why?
<djk_> _nano_: was told that they may cause problems with ubuntu..
<_nano_> djk_: so do you have any sources where I could get win32codecs?
<M_Cheevy> djk_: if he limits himself to the codecs he should be fine
<djk_> M_Cheevy: sure, but why not use the recommended source.
<_nano_> djk_: thanks
<djk_> you're welcome
<M_Cheevy> djk: does the recommended source provide access to the css2 stuff?
<DewDude> http://pastebin.com/474445 <- if someone could give me an idea as to if it's a dependency failure or bad makefile, thanks in advance. feel free to msg..i'm stepping out for a smoke and will probably miss answer
<djk_> M_Cheevy: i think so, yes.
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<bimberi> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<apokryphos> someone should really just tinurl that :P
<bimberi> :)
<djk_> are there any programs for linux to detect copyprotections on cds?
<M_Cheevy> djk: bookmarked that puppy... now comes the joy of kicking out the marillat files...
<M_Cheevy> djk_: if you're worried about rootkit stuff, just avoid Sony and it's affiliates... that being said, they're only the ones that have been caught at it so far
<bimberi> apokryphos: leave it to me (unless you've started)
<apokryphos> ubotu: no w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<djk_> M_Cheevy: i'm not worried about anything, i just want to copy a cd ;)
<apokryphos> bimberi: just as you said :P
<bimberi> :)
<M_Cheevy> djk_: well, just yesterday I took The Gladiatress (which has all sorts of "copyprotected" symbols all over it) and made a very sweet copy without much hassle.. granted that's dvd but it tells you what the software is capable of...
<djk_> M_Cheevy: i want to copy an audio cd..
<randabis> hi
<randabis> hey apokryphos long time no see
* apokryphos chuckles
<apokryphos> randabis: very long time no see :)
<apokryphos> how've you been?
<M_Cheevy> djk_: Like I said, I recognise what I was doing was different, but if anything, dvd copy protection seems more robust, if it can be done with that, a cd should not be a problem
* apokryphos goes off for a few weeks at a time and thinks he's hardcore :-O
<randabis> I'm pretty good just truckin' around across the US...I drive an 18 wheeler for a living currently
<djk_> M_Cheevy: and what did you use to make the copy
<M_Cheevy> djk_: besides, cdr's as cheap as chips these days... so what if the first try doesn't take... what is it?  $0.25?
<apokryphos> randabis: nicee; how are you finding it?
<apokryphos> not much time for computer there, I'm sure ;-)
<djk_> M_Cheevy: it's a matter of principle..
<M_Cheevy> djk: did it under winblows... just good old roxio easy cd... for the cds I copied... (disc copy applet), for the dvd's dvdecryter)
<M_Cheevy> experimentation is a principle too ;)
<djk_> M_Cheevy: i don't have roxio..either way, k3b's 'clone cd' option didn't work..
<M_Cheevy> besides, I remember when the buggers were $5+
<M_Cheevy> djk: did you try "raw" mode?
* M_Cheevy opens his copy of k3b to check the options
<djk_> yea.. doesn't the 'clone cd' option only offer raw..
<randabis> apokryphos: I enjoy it for the most part. Yeah, I don't get to use the net as much, but I do get wifi from time to time at certain truck stops, such as the one I'm currently parked at
<M_Cheevy> djk_: clone and auto...
<M_Cheevy> djk: raw and auto that is
<apokryphos> randabis: I'm wondering if you're on breezy there, even :P
<M_Cheevy> djk: there is a "No error correction" button under the Advanced tab....
<M_Cheevy> djk: also a paranoia level
<randabis> apokryphos: actually, I am on breezy :)
<M_Cheevy> djk: also I find dropping the speed sometimes helps
<randabis> apokryphos: I downloaded the iso when I was home on thanksgiving and upgraded the laptop
<apokryphos> nice
<apokryphos> randabis: still sticking with ubuntu then ;-)
<djk_> M_Cheevy: why would dropping the speed matter... only when it's read it may matter.. and that was only with what.. safedisc2?
<djk_> M_Cheevy: and that protection isn't used for audio.
<M_Cheevy> djk: not sure of the whys and wherefores I just know from years of doing it, dropping the write speed sometimes gives the laser that little bit more time to get it right
<randabis> apokryphos: of course. :) I've yet to find a better distro
<randabis> anyone having problems with gmail right now?
<djk_> M_Cheevy: i don't really know what the differences are between the paranoia modes in k3b..
<M_Cheevy> djk: nor do I but if memory serves it does have to do with circumventing cp's... worth a read if naught else
<djk_> M_Cheevy: but if i could detect what protection is used, it may be simpler to use the correct settings
<M_Cheevy> I did have some luck under winblows with a region-free/css removal tool.. surprising it handled copy protected cds but it did!
<M_Cheevy> djk: granted, but know nothing about that, figured I'd helpout where I do...
<djk_> M_Cheevy: it seems like nobody is coding progs like that anymore.. or i'm just too old to find them.
<M_Cheevy> djk: www.mrbass.org used to be THE place for dvd copying info... if the MPAA hasn't had him shut down yet...
<djk_> M_Cheevy: so was gamecopyworld.com ..and many other sites.. all the progs they offer are either outdated or useless
<bimberi> randabis: just logged into my gmail a/c - so working from here (.au)
<ice9> hey anyone have chroot
<M_Cheevy> djk_: I'm not saying mrbass is down, just saying I ain't checked in a while
<ice9> I need some help
<M_Cheevy> djk_: the win prog I used to copy the protected cds I had was "DVDRegionFree+CSS"
<M_Cheevy> hmm, maybe I shouldn't have put the hot lasagna down on the ubuntu cds....
<Hobbsee> M_Cheevy: hehe...that's probably not a good idea for any cd!
<M_Cheevy> ice9: thought it was part of the ubuntu-base package
<ice9> it is
<ice9> but having a hell of a time getting it to work
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: but surprisingly it did circumvent the one copy protected CD I did have in my collection
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: it has an option to counter-act cd protections too
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<M_Cheevy> prior to the new version if I had put the cd in it forced me to play through a player it wanted to install, afterwards... bingo.  ripped it with winamp
<M_Cheevy> now, quicky question, regarding my problem ejecting cd's/dvd's... is there any risk on a single user system of setting eject "chroot +s"?
<nalioth> M_Cheevy: it's not advised, but if it's your box, you can do as you please
<M_Cheevy> why do I have a feeling asking that question just meant 80 people have just acquired root access to my machine?
<M_Cheevy> nalioth: what would you say are some of the negative ramifications?
<nalioth> system instability, M_Cheevy
<M_Cheevy> that a disc might get ejected when it is critical that it not be, kinda thing?
<nalioth> M_Cheevy: correct
<M_Cheevy> nalioth: so basically, if I keep my head about me, and remember what I'm doing, I should be okay...  just trying to balance the risks against spending hours debugging hal, udev, pmount et alia
<nalioth> M_Cheevy: correct
<M_Cheevy> nalioth: well, correct me if I'm wrong, please, please correct me... but hal/udev/pmount ain't exactly  easy to suss out?
<Delvien> ANYONE know how to add a music file to your AMAROK playlist using terminal or a SCRIPT?
<AudioMove> what file do I edit or app do I install to get all my files in home for example to load up in a Gnome style(like windows explorer) and not to load in the konqueror web browser?
* M_Cheevy watches the lag mount up
<nalioth> M_Cheevy: i have no idea what hal/udev/pmount do or are. you are treading a different level than I
<Delvien> !dcop
<ubotu> Delvien: I don't know
<M_Cheevy> nalioth: nah, just researching my butt off ;)
<nalioth> AudioMove: you don't have a "home" icon in your kicker?
<M_Cheevy> nalioth: when I moved to kde3.5 I get a "places" button in my kicker instead of a home icon.. it's right next to the Menu icon AudioMove
<M_Cheevy> nalioth: Hal  handles hotplug hardware, udev is a dynamic device manager, and pmount automounts removable media
<nalioth> M_Cheevy: yo hable espaol, ich spreche eine bischen deutsch, y parle un peut franais
<M_Cheevy> je parlez un piu du francais, eine kleine hoch deutche, and piquito espanol
<M_Cheevy>  get the "z" out of that french bit
<nalioth> my point is: i still have no clue about those things
<AudioMove> nalioth: i have a home icon, i just dont want its contents loading in konqueror web browser. rather a windows explorer type look, is this possible with konqueror or is their another app available that i can use?
<M_Cheevy> nalioth: ah, but you can see why they're getting involved ;)
<nalioth> AudioMove: it is possible with konqueror. hit f9 and then change the view type (icon, detail, info, etc) and then save your settings under Tools
<Hobbsee> AudioMove: make konq look like windows explorer then...
<Hobbsee> like nalioth said above
<ice9>  No chroots found in config file '/etc/dchroot.conf'.
<M_Cheevy> now, who can help me to teach konq not to come up when I put in audio cds or dvds?
<ice9> how do I fix that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ice9 about chroot
<Hobbsee> M_Cheevy: it's something about turning autoplay off...
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: I'd rather be more specific about it.. can see it being useful with usbdrives and floppies and data cds.
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: from what I've gathered it involves either ivman or pmount
<AudioMove> cheers nalioth
<Hobbsee> looking...
<psyke> can someone with a fairly low-end graphics card do me a favour? Just click the hide button on the KDE panel and observe the hiding animation, is it very choppy?
<Snake__> Hang on psyke ill tell u in a second
<psyke> comparing to the minimizing in SUSE, it's very choppy and slow
<Snake__> psyke: Where is the hide button
<Snake__> lol
<Hobbsee> M_Cheevy: remove ivman seems to be the standard solution, to be rid of the autoplay
<Hobbsee> psyke: yeah, a little choppy - you can change the speed though
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: it's overkill for what I want to do.. I like the autoplay for some things just not audio cds and dvds
<Snake__> Hobbsee: where is the hide button!!
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: er... non-data cds and dvds
<Hobbsee> then i suggest in kcontrol, and change the settings in kde components...i guess...
<Hobbsee> M_Cheevy:
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80479.html
<Hobbsee> oops...hit the enter button too soon
<Hobbsee> Snake__: see bottom right corner, the little arrow
<Snake__> I must be blind...
<Snake__> I dont see it lol
<psyke> Snake__: sometimes it doesn't show up, you may need to use kcontrol and enable it
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: interesting article.. hadn't know about the replacement of ivman with autoplay in kde3.5  that might be my problem....
<Snake__> ....
<psyke> Hobbsee: another test if you're willing; open just a terminal with top and minimize everything else, then highlight an empty part of the desktop and watch CPU use. Then highlight some icons and watch the CPU and mouse movement. On my system it maxes out the CPU (Xorg process)
<Hobbsee> could well be
<Snake__> psyke: my dragging thing starts to lag when I do that
<Snake__> I thought that was odd
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: I think ivman is still installed
<psyke> Snake__: kcontrol, Appearance, Background, Advanced, disable the shadow on text (uncheck) and apply, then try it again...
<Hobbsee> psyke: xorg stays at around 13% memory, doing all those things...
<Hobbsee> goes from anywhere to 3-15% cpu
<psyke> Hobbsee: what about CPU?
<Snake__> Nope still lags psyke but aw well
<psyke> Hobbsee: does the CPU increase if you're highlighting icons compared to nothing, and do you notice the mouse jerking?
<Hobbsee> dont think so, and havent noticed mouse jerking
<Hobbsee> this is an intel integrated graphics card
<psyke> these are just examples of pretty bad 2D performance I've experienced in Ubuntu; I've tried Knoppix (although it's XFree86) and SUSE 10 and those distros have very, very smooth 2D acceleration and no lags or high CPU use
<psyke> I've done all the obvious things such as the nvidia drivers and 686 kernel; in fact I notice the slowness on my desktop PC and laptop (nvidia and ati drivers)
<Hobbsee> file some bugs for them?
<psyke> Hobbsee: it's a little difficult to file one, I don't know if those tests are reproducable, and the slow rubberband effect is already filed (with no answer)
<Hobbsee> true, i guess
<psyke> Snake__: sorry, I meant to ask you to go to kcontrol, Appearance, Style, then disable the rubberband effect (I think change from translucent to disabled), that should speed up the highlighting
<zenlunatic> i installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and when in kde my sound doesn't work, but it works in gnome?
<psyke> there's no real visible jerkiness when you do that, but the CPU use is still high, 60% or so for Xorg
<Snake__> Hey thanks psyke!
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> a minor annoyance but fixed non the less
<psyke> Snake__: what gfxcard are you using?
<Snake__> Uhhh Crystal S3 I believe
<psyke> it's old?
<Snake__> Something like that, they are on a year 2000 Laptop
<psyke> Snake__: if you're feeling adventerous I'd recommend you download Knoppix and give it a shot (it's just a LiveCD), you may find the general 2D performance much better than Breezy (if your experience is anything like mine)..
<psyke> it's an awful shame, I love Ubuntu otherwise :).. but it's a bit slow
<psyke> 3D accelleration is fine...
<Snake__> I got knoppix
<Snake__> Great OS
<psyke> Snake__: you didn't notice the speed difference?
<Snake__> No I did
<Snake__> Thats why it caught me a little off guard
<Snake__> actually I started on knoppix...that was a fun lil OS...
<Knowerrors> Anbody know a website that suggests a username based on personal questions?
<psyke> maybe your system is a little faster than mine (most likely), but the lagginess of Ubuntu annoys me a little, in fact Knoppix is more responsive than Windows (and with all the criticisms of Windows you can think of, it's pretty snappy for simple operations)
<Snake__> The only reason I wont dis windows is because I know it so well, so if I need to do something, I know exactly how to do it
* Hobbsee splutters at psyke's comments
<Snake__> thats how I hope to get with linux
<psyke> I'm running Dapper now, and the new Xorg is a little faster, the jerkiness is less noticeable, but in Knoppix it was simply perfect, really really smooth
<Snake__> Hobbsee: is splutter a word?
<Snake__> lol
<Hobbsee> i think so!
<psyke> Hobbsee: no need to splutter, but the truth is that Ubuntu is laggy on my two machines (everything else is perfect)
<Hobbsee> ah, that probably doesnt help - i'm on dapper too today...
<steve_laptop> lol
<Snake__> psyke: I'm running 800 MHz PC with 512 RAM and Savage S3 Graphics
<Snake__> if that helps u in any way shape or form
* Hobbsee thinks of how she's crashed windows more than a few times by trying to do more than 2 things straight after logging in - and this is a 2.4ghz laptop, 512mb ram!
<psyke> Snake__: my laptop is a 700mhz PIII with 192mb ram, pretty modest, but it runs Knoppix and SUSE very fast
<nalioth> psyke: do you know about xubuntu?
<Snake__> psyke: try xubuntu
<Snake__> I got xfce on this system, it runs awesome
<psyke> nalioth: I tried it when I was running breezy, it was faster, but once you use a GTK/KDE app (which is inevitable), the slowness is evident
<steve_laptop> anyone running kubuntu on a sony?
<randabis> gah this hotspot sucks
<psyke> nalioth: it's not an ideal solution, I'd prefer the slowness to be fixed; it's not unreasonable because I'm comparing to another Debian based distro on the same hardware (although it's not Xorg in Knoppix)
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: weeeelll... it nuked a little more than I wanted it to but... at least now Konq don't popup when I put in a non-data dvd or cd... but nor does it auto-open kaffiene
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<psyke> Snake__: when you run firefox, for example, do you notice the sluggishness (even in xfce)?
<Snake__> I notice it a bit on KDE but not xfc
<Snake__> e
<psyke> have you tried GNOME? I've always heard KDE is bloat (and I kinda felt that way since I first used Linux in 2000), but GNOME is actually much slower than KDE on my system
<M_Cheevy> Hobbsee: so whoopie do.. it's two clicks away... I'll wrap my head around it....
<Snake__> I've only used gnome on my main rig
<steve_laptop> I dont see any slugguihness on my other sony then again its got 2.66 with 1.5G ram
<Snake__> which is wayy better than this
<Hobbsee> steve_laptop: hehe - there should be any sluggishness for any reason with system settings like that!
* steve_laptop :) hehe
<psyke> yeah I think there's a certain threshold where this slowness would be offset by a powerful CPU or good graphics card, but it's not ideal to leave performance problems unfixed
<Snake__> psyke: heres what you need to do.
<Snake__> You reformat, and type "Server" at the install part
<Snake__> :-P
<psyke> Linux has always been ideal for older PCs because of good hardware support for older hardware and modest requirements
<psyke> Snake__: I've done that ;)... but it's tough to measure Xorg performance when it's not installed :P
<Snake__> :D
<psyke> seriously, I've tried xubuntu-desktop, it's pretty snappy but once you run a non-xfce app you notice the slowness
<Snake__> Well I dont think KDE has machines slower than maybe 1 ghz in mind
* steve_laptop going to try loading kubuntu on this new sony /1.8 centrino with 1.5g of ram and a nvidia 6600 video card :)
<psyke> Snake__: Knoppix runs faster than Windows...
* xtacocorex is back.
<Snake__> psyke: Ah yes good point
<Snake__> psyke: I stand corrected
<psyke> my desktop pc is old, it's a 400mhz pentium 2, and it's very responsive in Knoppix and SUSE
<M_Cheevy> btw, with kde3.5 an Nvidia GeForce 4Ti w/128 @ 553.5MHz, running 1280x1024,1024x768@24bit, should my Gears (GL) be only doing 85fps?
<psyke> the laptop is newer but the slowness is still noticeable
<psyke> M_Cheevy: glxinfo | grep direct
<steve_laptop> M_Cheevy, thANKS psyke
<steve_laptop> :)
<M_Cheevy> psyke: response: yes
<psyke> if it says direct rendering: no, then you need to install nvidia-glx then enable it (sudo nvidia-config enable), or if it doesn't work, edit Xorg.conf and change Load "nv" to Load "nvidia"
<M_Cheevy> psyke: it said "yes", not "no"
<randabis> can't go wrong with xfce or one of the *boxes
<psyke> M_Cheevy: make sure nvidia-glx is installed, then try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<psyke> make sure you use the nvidia module
<Snake__> How would you restart X?
<M_Cheevy> psyke: also already running with nvidia drivers... have never seen performance higher.. have already tweaked my xorg.conf
<Snake__> I have yet to figur ethis out
<psyke> Snake__: control alt + backspace
<Snake__> lol
<steve_laptop> [root@localhost ~] # glxgears
<steve_laptop> 9145 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1829.000 FPS
<steve_laptop> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<sampan> has anyone used those external USB bays for 3.5" HDs?  i have a couple extra HDs around and was thinking of putting them in those bays, but wasn't sure if k/ubuntu would be able to format them over a USB connection
<steve_laptop> LOLOL
<swim> is there anyway to make konqueror open a seperate window when it needs to be a file manager when it's already open as a browser?
<xtacocorex> sampan: i got an external enclosure for a 2.5in drive and was able to format it from linux
<xtacocorex> sampan: i don't remember when i did it though
<psyke> M_Cheevy: did you comment out Load "dri" and "GLcore", and comment out the DRI lines at the end?
<xtacocorex> sampan: you just need to know what device it loads under, mine is /dev/sda1
<M_Cheevy> psyke: have read I don't want to use the agpgart drivers if I can help it but rather should let nvidia handle the agp with "NvAGP" "1" in the options
<psyke> M_Cheevy: I don't think it makes a huge difference to performance, but if you use Nvidia's AGP support you may need to blacklist the kernel's AGP module
<M_Cheevy> psyke: dri is toast but GLCore wasn't... have just "#"'d it
<xtacocorex> swim: just open another tab and browse to the directory you want
<sampan> xtacocorex  good to know that it's possible at least.  i almost bought an enclosure today at fry's, but stopped because i honestly didn't know how to go about formatting -- mounting, i figured would be okay, but once mounted, how to format ...
<M_Cheevy> psyke: have already blacklisted it, but it loads regardless...
<M_Cheevy> brb
<xtacocorex> sampan: i'd try to find one that has some sort of ability to work under linux though
<psyke> M_Cheevy: I'd recommend reconfiguring Xorg to use nvidia and only edit the basics in Xorg (comment out DRI and GLCore).. forget about tweaks first, and test if the basic setup gives you good performance
<sampan> xtacocorex  heh -- they all just list win and mac :/
<xtacocorex> sampan: i searched tigerdirect.com for a while before i found one that worked
<swim> xtacocorex: yes I know I can do that, but I'd like konqueror to open a seperate window as the file manager profile when it's going to be a file manager, even if it's open as a browser already...
<xtacocorex> sampan: i'm sure that it would work though
<xtacocorex> swim: kfmclient exec <path> might do what you
<psyke> Snake__: you must have discovered how to restart X, huh? ;)
<sampan> xtacocorex  cool ... just glad to know someone else got it to work :)
<nalioth> swim: then type in konsole, "konqueror --help" and it should give you some ideas of what to put in your new launcher
<swim> ok thx xtacocorex, nalioth
<xtacocorex> sampan: yeah, winxp won't format fat32 so i had to do it with mkdosfs
<xtacocorex> swim: np
<sampan> xtacocorex  i don't have a win install, so ext3 would be what i need on there (and iirc all the extra HDs are ntfs right now)
<xtacocorex> sampan: that shouldn't be a problem at all then once you get the enclosures
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> ya
<M_Cheevy> psyke: sorry, no performance change
<Snake__> Hey does anyone in here know windows like the back of their hand?
<xtacocorex> Snake__: i could probably figure it out
<M_Cheevy> Snake__: what's the question...
<Snake__> M_Cheevy , xtacocorex I got a home network, and suddenly when I try to access my music folders it asks me for a password
<Snake__> How do I get rid of it (This is between 2 windows PCs)
<xtacocorex> Snake__: os versions?
<M_Cheevy> Snake: ah... networked...
<Snake__> Both XP
<Hobbsee> Snake__: make sure both folders are shared without passwords?
<Snake__> All my folders are locked
<M_Cheevy> Snake: username/password pair the same on both machines? and both users set as powerusers?
<Snake__> all 4 of shared folders, when I try to access them require a username and password
<psyke> M_Cheevy: you may be getting an incorrect fps score (glxgears isn't supposed to be a benchmark tool).. try tuxracer and see if it works smoothly
<psyke> if glxgears is only giving you 85fps you'll certainly notice it in tuxracer (it's a little slow on my system that only gets 400fps)
<xtacocorex> Snake__: yeah, it deals with the sharing permissions
<M_Cheevy> psyke: is there an fps meter in tuxracer?
<Snake__> So I should check my folders?
<xtacocorex> Snake__: if i had a windows box next to me, i'd be able to figure it out faster
<psyke> M_Cheevy: don't think so.. I think one of the gl tron games does, though.. armagetron perhaps (I'm not in linux atm, can't check the proper name)
<M_Cheevy> Snake: yes, check folders, best when both machines are up and user is logged into both... then you can add them to the permissions (you may have to turn OFF simple sharing)
<Snake__> I know windows pretty well and it stumped me lol
<psyke> you may beed the universe repo
<psyke> need
<M_Cheevy> pyske: I think I know the one you mean, believe it's already installed... noticed the tron armaggedon thing myself
<psyke> M_Cheevy: yep, during the game I think it shows the fps, I got about 30-40 on my system
<M_Cheevy> bbias
<Snake__> xtacocorex: Okay, I set it for everyone to be allowed to read, and it still says that
<Snake__> but then a little IP error pops up in the corner of my server when I do
<Snake__> a IP conflict
<xtacocorex> Snake__: hmm
<xtacocorex> Snake__: i hate ip conflicts
<Snake__> lol
<xtacocorex> Snake__: are the machines on dhcp?
<Snake__> All but the server, but I got the router to start servering up ips after xxx.xxx.xx.105
<Snake__> the server is 101
<xtacocorex> Snake__: there shouldn't be an ip conflict with that setup, unless one of the machines on the dhcp crashed during a re-lease of its ip
<Snake__> How would I solve that?
<Snake__> IP release renew?
<kairu0> hey all
<kairu0> where do i enable drop shadows under my windows in kde?
<treakath> hey snake
<_mark> Hello
<Snake__> hello treakath
<xtacocorex> Snake__: i would try that, but i haven't messed with windows networking for 6 months now so it's been a while on that front
<treakath> talk to you later kk
<Snake__> Hmm ok
<M_Cheevy> psyke: same numbers, but pretty smooth performance from tuxracer @ 1280x1024
<xtacocorex> Snake__: i feel like i sorta screwed you up even more
<Snake__> ys that?
<xtacocorex> Snake__: the fact that i can't remember what to do
<Snake__> lol
<M_Cheevy> what's the buzz snake?  still having permission problems?
<xtacocorex> kairu0: do you have the xcomposite manager and an nvidia graphics card?
<Snake__> ya, except when I try to access the folder, my server tells me theres a IP Conflict
<Snake__> Down in the corner
<Snake__> so im going to try to do a release renew
<kairu0> xtacocorex, xcomposite manager means i need to install xcompset?
<M_Cheevy> Snake: that's one solution... are you running dhcp in the house?
<xtacocorex> kairu0: i'm trying to find the forum post that details how to install it, it will probably crash your machine since xcomposite is being developed very heavily
<kairu0> xtacocorex, oops xcompmgr. and yes i have it installed. i dont have an nvidia card
<M_Cheevy> hmm, I wonder if he knows that he'll probably get dropped from here when he does that...
<Snake__> M_Cheevy: no I wont, this isn't the client PC
<xtacocorex> kairu0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<M_Cheevy> Snake: just so you know, release renew only works if you have a dhcp server on your net
<serg> just installed kubuntu (breezy, well reinstalled) i have a new gfx card (nvidia geforce 5200), reboot - fine, but when i do apt-get upgrade on a vanilla system and then try to reboot i get a system freez  during booting stage - it freezes on a line "checking battery status"  any ideas why this is happening and how to fix it?
<Snake__> And yes dhcp is running, but its set to dispense IPs after .105
<Snake__> the server is .101
<kairu0> xtacocorex, thanks man
<M_Cheevy> and the server is where the share is you want to access?
<xtacocorex> kairu0: that should give you the instructions, i don't have it installed because my graphics card is only 32 mb
<xtacocorex> kairu0: np
<blanky> is kubuntu getting any better?
<M_Cheevy> (off in chat)
<blanky> is it just as buggy as it was?
<xtacocorex> blanky: what do you mean by buggy?
<blanky> i dont know, there'd be problems with permissions and stuff
<blanky> xtacocorex, or maybe it's that im running it off my ubuntu box
<kakei> hi,hey if i download a font front dafont.com where i have to unzip it to use it
<bimberi> "How to make friends in an IRC Channel" by B. Lanky :P
<xtacocorex> blanky: the only problem i've had is the administrator mode button in kcontrol, but that's fixed in kde 3.5
<M_Cheevy> bimberi: better than "How to Piss Off People on Irc", no?
<bimberi> M_Cheevy: :)
<M_Cheevy> bimberi: good way to never get any answers to your questions ;)
<M_Cheevy> I guess that book would have been written by Basil Fawlty ;)
<bimberi> lol
<M_Cheevy> actually John Cleese did do a film on How to Irritate People
<M_Cheevy> bimberi: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063100/
<Snake____> M_Cheevy: you here?
<M_Cheevy> yeap
<Snake____> ok back to PM
<Snake____> Arghhh
<Snake____> snake__ needs to get kicked out so I can pm...
<M_Cheevy> did you register with nickserv?
<bimberi> Snake__: /msg nickserv ghost Snake__ <password>
<Snake____> I did under snake__
<bimberi> er, Snake____ ^^^
<Snake____> Thanks :)
<M_Cheevy> now just change your nick back to what nickserv knows and re-ident yourself
<Snake__> Yay
<Snake__> Thats so cool..if someone takes my name I can just kick em off
<M_Cheevy> I often irc from my laptop (wireless) so have gotten to know the ghost command pretty well
<M_Cheevy> that's the idea of nickserv ;)
<Hobbsee> ghost is definetly useful
<M_Cheevy> got that right hobbsee
<M_Cheevy> I'm assuming you got that from calvin &?
<Hobbsee_away> me?  no
<Hobbsee_away> nope, not at all
<Hobbsee_away> it's a nickname i've had for many years
<ice9> wine repositories don't work
<ice9> how do you install wine ?
<bimberi> ice9: what repo are you using?
<ice9> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<ice9> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<bimberi> ice9: hm, ok, that's what i used (a couple of weeks ago) - what's the error?
<ice9> E: Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<ice9> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ice9> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<ice9> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<bimberi> ice9: ok, paste line 40 of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ice9> eb-src deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/ http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary/ source/
<bimberi> ice9: ah, should be a newline between "...source/" and "http..."
<ice9> one sec
<bimberi> ice9: there should be two lines - jus tlike the two you posted above
<ice9> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ice9> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ice9> is only available from another source
<ice9> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<ice9> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<ice9> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<ice9> and thats what I have
<ice9> exactly like winehq
<bimberi> did you sudo apt-get update ?
<ice9> yep
<ice9> hmm
<ice9> what did I do wrong
<bimberi> ice9: ok, paste the whole sources.list to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<ice9> k
<ice9> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/474588
<ice9> is that right  ?
* xtacocorex is away: walking the dog
<fit4lfe> !chroot
<ubotu> well, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bimberi> fit4lfe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101884
* xtacocorex is back.
* xtacocorex is away: frantically watching an ebay auction
* xtacocorex is back.
<xtacocorex> anyone have an idea as to why my external usb harddrive suddenly doesn't work?
<xtacocorex> the last i used it was playing ogg files off of it in winxp at work, but i didn't clear the windows media playlist
<xtacocorex> could it be that the program locked the drive so i can't read it now when i'm chillin in kubuntu?
<xtacocorex> dmesg does pick up the drive when it's plugged it, just won't mount it like it used to
<blanky> hey guys
<ArthurB> Hi, is xorg 7.0 coming to breezy ?
<fit4lfe> ok I got problems with my repositories on chroot
<fit4lfe> can some one help
<nalioth> ArthurB: it is not
<ArthurB> :(
<nalioth> ArthurB: with a 6 month release cycle, there are many feature freezes
<xtacocorex> nalioth: can't they backport it if it fixes security issues?
<ArthurB> yeah but is there a semi official package ?
<fit4lfe> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/474635
<seth_k|lappy> xtacocorex, security issues are backported on a case-by-case basis with small patches, not by backporting the whole of Xorg 7
<nalioth> xtacocorex: all security issues for the current xorg will appear. backporting xorg may be more than they want to tackle
<seth_k|lappy> s/may/will/ :P
<ArthurB> ok ok but is there a package available that will not break my kubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> no.
<xtacocorex> ah, thanks for the info
<seth_k|lappy> just upgrade to dapper if you want xorg7 that badly
<seth_k|lappy> I'm running it right now :)
<ArthurB> dapper ?
<seth_k|lappy> yeah
<ArthurB> is it the successor to breezy ?
<seth_k|lappy> indeed
<ArthurB> it has xorg 7.0 ?
<fit4lfe> can anyone take a look at that pls
<fit4lfe> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/474635
<seth_k|lappy> Right now it has 7.0 RC 4
<xtacocorex> fit4lfe: i'm looking at it, but i don't know what you did
<ArthurB> what animal is dapper ?
<seth_k|lappy> a Drake
<seth_k|lappy> (duck)
<ArthurB> oh cool
<seth_k|lappy> fit4lfe, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k|lappy> fit4lfe, remove the cdrom lines
<fit4lfe> is that it
<seth_k|lappy> fit4lfe, then save the file, close, and "sudo apt-get update"
<seth_k|lappy> yup
<fit4lfe> k
<ArthurB> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .... mommy I'm scared
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<fit4lfe> so just remove the first line then
<seth_k|lappy> well right now, nothing's broken
<seth_k|lappy> fit4lfe, correct
<fit4lfe> k thx
<seth_k|lappy> ArthurB, you'll even get Firefox 1.5
<ArthurB> Need to get 526Mo out of Archive
<ArthurB> ouf
<ArthurB> ur
<ArthurB> let's go
<ArthurB> Need to get 562MB of archives. After unpacking 25.7MB disk space will be freed.
<ArthurB> lol
<ArthurB> LOOOL
* bimberi watches for "ArthurB has quit...." :P
<ArthurB> :)
<ArthurB> 265kB/s
<ArthurB> This release of kubuntu is brought to you by your neighbour's broadband
<fit4lfe> synaptic:3344): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<fit4lfe>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<fit4lfe> _X11TransSocketINETConnect() can't get address for localhost:6000: Name or service not known
<fit4lfe> (synaptic:3344): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<fit4lfe> how about this
<fit4lfe> its in my chroot
<ArthurB> shit 330
<bimberi> lol ArthurB
<fit4lfe> how can I correct this
<seth_k|lappy> ArthurB, language please
<seth_k|lappy> fit4lfe, does that error actually cause synaptic to bomb out?
<fit4lfe> yes
<ArthurB> shouldn't language filterting be client side ?
<fit4lfe> in my 32 chroot yes
<bimberi> lol @ "your neighbour's broadband" that was :P
<seth_k|lappy> fit4lfe, little clue. I would guess that something from the chroot doesn't map correctly.
<ArthurB> this wouldn't be possible without the marvels of default wifi confs
<ArthurB> HI neighbour ? Ya running etheral ?
<fit4lfe> I don't even know where to start
<kwtm> Is there some way to get at the KDE Hardware module under System Settings (KControl)?  Ubuntu seems to have disabled it, and I can't get the required info to get my video card working.
<blanky> hey guys, i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, but it's extremeely slow (I have 2.5 ghz, 512mb, 40 gigs). Would it be faster if I just install the OS?
<blanky> anyone?
<kwtm> blanky: No idea; I just installed kUbuntu directly.
<nalioth> blanky: no.
<kwtm> Hey, when you add the kubuntu-desktop, do you get the Hardware module under system settings?  Ie. is there such an entry?
<blanky> nalioth, seruosly? i KNOW that my pc could run this faster, i dont know why it's goign this slow, even a live cd with kde is faster
<blanky> kwtm, you have kubuntu-desktop or the OS
<nalioth> blanky: running "kubuntu by itself" isnt any different than running kubuntu with x/e/f/ubuntu installed also
<blanky> iow, did you install from the CD or did you get kubuntu-desktop from aptitude/synaptic
<kwtm> I have the OS; ie. no GNOME was ever installed.  (Of course, Kubuntu the distro contains kubuntu-desktop)
<blanky> nalioth, man, I just dont know why it's going this slow man. let me restart, i doubt it'll fix anything
<kwtm> Sometimes KDE slows down.  Someone once told me
<blanky> LOL
<kwtm> that it might be because of unnecessary config files that the system has to muddle through.
<blanky> this is insane though, if i could record it in video i'd send you the video file
<blanky> it's not even funny
<blanky> let me try and restart
<kwtm> blanky, don't, not yet.
<blanky> kwtm, okay waht
<kwtm> Try instead to rename your .kde directory, so it won't find it.
<nalioth> blanky: a complete restart may not be necessary
<kwtm> THen it will reinstall.  You restart from a ffresh install.  Maybe that will speed it up.
<kwtm> If it does, then you know you need to selectively move only
<blanky> i remember my kubuntu-desktop was ALOT faster last time i installed it (i uninstalled it last time and the .kde folder was still there)
<fit4lfe> how do you start applications in chroot
<kwtm> what you need from the old .kde directory to your new .kde directory.
<fit4lfe> like firefox
<blanky> kwtm, yeah maybe, because my .kde directory remained there from my last uninstall
<blanky> you might be right kwtm! let me try
<blanky> rofl, so slooow, if i could even get to that
<kwtm> fit4lfe: don't hae experience with chroot.  I think the command is "chroot firefox", but then you have to make sure that the chroot jail contains all the necessary files.
<kwtm> fit4lfe: I don't know if you need to reproduce the /dev directories and all that.  Not sure.
<blanky> how do you view hidden files and folders in konqueror
<blanky> in nautilus you just do CTRL+H
<xtacocorex> blanky: in the view menu, selest the show hidden files option
<blanky> yeah i did that, thanks xtacocorex, i was looking for a shortcut
<blanky> okay kwtm, i renamed it
<xtacocorex> blanky: oh, i don't know one
<blanky> xtacocorex, its okay
<blanky> kwtm you there bud?
<blanky> I renamed it, now do I restart?
<blanky> kwtm!!!! :'(
<blanky> i'll restart, later buds!
<blanky> KWTM IT WORKED!
<blanky> THANKS!
<kwtm> Hey!
<blanky> :)
<kwtm> Okay, so now you have to figure out what to copy.
<blanky> thanks man!
<blanky> kwtm, nah, I dont wanna copy nothin
<kwtm> You will find all the config files under
<blanky> .blah, which is what i renamed it
<kwtm> blanky: -- okay, but just in case you want to do this again:
<blanky> okay
<kwtm> blanky: It's under ~/.kde/share/config/[applicationname] rc
<kwtm> For example, ,kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<blanky> okay
<kwtm> That way, if you set up stuff just the way you like, you can copy those files.  Then you can forget the rest.
<blanky> okay :)
<kwtm> Okay, I'm going to figure other stuff out. :)  See ya!
<ejofee> what is magic sysrq?
<blanky> by kwtm, thanks
<blanky> how can i change the format in which my clock on the bottom right is displayed, i dont like 24 hour format
<xtacocorex> blanky: the 'country/regional & language' under the 'regional & accessibility' menu in kcontrol
<xtacocorex> might need to use sudo
<xtacocorex> maybe not
<blanky> xtacocorex, okay
<xtacocorex> blanky: there is a time and date tab, the time that you want is formatted starting with pH:
<blanky> xtacocorex, whta do i change it to, i want to change it from 24 hour format to 12 hour format
<blanky> xtacocorex, please? Sorry man, I'm a noob at this kde stuff lol
<xtacocorex> blanky: there is a down arrow for the combo box labeled time format that has formats in it
<blanky> thanks buddy!
<xtacocorex> blanky: glad to help
<blanky> xtacocorex, i changed it and it said settings applied and all, but it apparently it hasn't changed lol
<xtacocorex> blanky: i think the clock changes on a restart, but i can't be sure on that
<blanky> xtacocorex, okay thanks bud!
<blanky> hey, i have extra buttons on my mouse, is there any way to bind those to certain keys or combinations of keys?
<xtacocorex> blanky: hopefully that works, if not, i led you astray
<blanky> xtacocorex, lol dont worry bud
<blanky> what can I do to list the processes
<xtacocorex> blanky: there are many ways: running ksysguard (gui), from the command line you can use top
<xtacocorex> blanky: top is a looping program, so if you want to have it run once use top -b -n1
<blanky> xtacocorex, looping program?
<xtacocorex> blanky: it keeps updating itself in the terminal window, so you have to type q to exit the program
<blanky> lol okay
<blanky> ksysguard right?
<xtacocorex> blanky: yes
<xtacocorex> blanky: good luck with everything, i must take my dog outside and then head to bed
<angasule> what's the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome? they seem to be the same package
* xtacocorex_sleep is away: sleep
<blanky> xtacocorex_sleep, okay
<M_Cheevy> anyone feel up to debugging a cd/dvd eject permissions problem?
<ArthurB> ok the dl is done
<ArthurB> here come the painful conflicts
<ArthurB> I bet 5/1 on a Package X needs Package Y but it's not going to be installed at some time
<Snake__> !lart
<Snake__> lol
<smonkey> Does it strinke anyone else as odd that Ubuntu provides reiser4 programs, but the kernels have no support for reiser4?
<theCore> Snake__: lart has been disabled
<Snake__> Whats it do
<Snake__> thats all im wontin
<Snake__> wondering(
<theCore> Snake__: it make ubotu chop your head ;-)
<Snake__> ...
<theCore> Snake__: btw, lart mean "Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool"
<Snake__> thats beautiful. What does it do!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<treakath> hey brad
<linlin> hi im looking for info to get a soundblaster pro 5.1 live gold edition sound card working any way possible.
<reon> Any ideas why Kate does not want to work with sudo ??? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/474742
<neoncode> reon: don't use sudo with grapical apps like that just kdesu "kdesu kate"
<reon> kdesu kate just hangs ?
<reon> neoncode: is their a simpler/vanilla text editor like 'gedit' available ?
<neoncode> reon: dunno... VIM? emacs?
<reon> neoncode:I just installed gedit with all of its gnome bagage
<linlin> how do i install vlc media player ?
<sampan> linlin, if you have the universe repositories enabled, you can install vlc either via adept/synaptic/aptitude, or by (in console) sudo apt-get install vlc
<linlin> ok yeah i just did that actually, right after i asked i answered my own question :p
<sampan> ;)
<linlin> ok, this is a bit more complicated, i ran sudo apt-get install kftpgrabber and it came up that theres no packages found
<linlin> does this mean its not in the repos?
<reon> How would one install KDE3.5 ?
<sampan> reon, start by reading the topic?
<reon> sampan: yes, added repo. got keys. Best I just go to the forum rather.
<sampan> linlin, apt-cache search kftpgrabber draws a blank for me too
<linlin> darn
<sampan> reon, if you've added the source and key then it's just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linlin> someone should really add it to the repos :)
<neoncode> linlin: Don't look at me
<linlin> i would if i knew how
<reon> sampan: Thanks, did that, clicked the full upgrade button and closed it as I was expecting other upgrades. I know see it is actually busy downloading/installing 3.5.
<sampan> reon, cool :)  hope it works well for you
<linlin> checking for X..... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<reon> sampan: So hopefully all is well in a few minutes from now.
<sampan> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<linlin> any ideas :-( ?
<sampan> linlin, yep -- read ubotu's line above ;)
<linlin> sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev x-window-system-dev work?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> thats them
<sampan> night kkathman-zzzz :)
<kkathman-zzzz> night sampan :)
<sampan> night john boy
<linlin> !qtincludes
<ubotu> Not a clue, linlin
<sampan> night mary ellen
<linlin> im looking for Qt headers and libraries now
<sampan> !qtheaders
<ubotu> sampan: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<sampan> :/
<linlin> stay away from the windmills
<treakath> hey all
<reon> I think sampan is going to sleep....
<linlin> !libjpeg
<ubotu> linlin: I don't know, could you explain it?
<linlin> !libjpg
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, linlin
<melonipoika> hi, can ayone tell me how to make kdm defualt? at the moment my default session is gnome, and i would make kde the default one...
<sampan> melonipoika  assuming you've installed kubuntu-desktop or kde, log out, and log back in but make sure to choose KDE "session" (should be a clickable label: session), then choose "make default" when it asks whether to make kde the default or "just for this session"
<melonipoika> sampan, my default session manager is kde, and it doesn't offer me this possibility, i think only gnome one is asking that... do you know how to do it once loged in?
<sampan> melonipoika  i'm confused now.  you asked how to make kde default, but now are saying it is the default?
<melonipoika> sorry, i will try to explain myself
<melonipoika> my default session manager is kde, that is, the screen where you choose the user and so on
<melonipoika> but my default session is gnome :D
<melonipoika> and that is what i want to change to kde
<melonipoika> (once i log in)
<mats> Hi, I'm not able to burn dvd's reliably. K3b data verification fails du to differences in md5sum. I'm trying to burn gzipped tarballs atm. They are fine on my hd but get corrupted on the dvd. This happens on both dvd-rw and +rw discs. Can someone help?
<sampan> hrmmmmmm ... afaik, kdm should let you set kde as the default at the log in screen -- at least, i'm pretty sure that's exactly how i did it (installed kubuntu-desktop, set my dm to kdm, instead of gdm) and next login clicked "session" and set kde to default
<melonipoika> ok, i will look again the next time i log in, but i couldn't find the "make default" option...
<sampan> melonipoika  iirc if you choose a session that isn't already set to default it will pop up a dialog box asking if you want to make the DE (kde/gnome/xfce/fluxbox, or whatever you're using) the default or if you want it to be just for that one session
<sampan> i only logout/in about once every 4 months though, so maybe my memory is not so good ;/
<melonipoika> sorry, it is not asking that, it was asking that when using the gdm, but not anymore in kdm
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> finally re-installed
<sampan> melonipoika  hrmmmmm, like i said, i use kdm and i'm pretty sure it has asked me
<Kalidarn> now its all working good, had to build my workstation from scraps too
<Kalidarn> before i could set up a pxe server
<melonipoika> ok, i don't know, at least i can't see it
<melonipoika> so is there any way to change that configuration once loged in? i mean, changing any config file?
<Kalidarn> is mozilla firefox 1.5 in the repo yet?
<aeon17x> Kalidarn: nowhere in Breezy.
<Kalidarn> :(
<Kalidarn> i might find it in a debian one
<Kalidarn> ill wait till i install KDE 3.5 tonight
<aeon17x> Kalidarn: just download it from the Mozilla website and extract it in your home folder.
<Kalidarn> oh u can can u?
<Kalidarn> hehe
<aeon17x> Create a launcher for the firefox executable and you're set.
<aeon17x> Much faster too.
<Kalidarn> yeah i will
<melonipoika> is it possible to delete the old 1.0 firefox after istalling the 1.5 one from mozilla website?
<Kalidarn> probably, i havn't got any firefox on here at the moment
<Kalidarn> only ubuntu comes with firefox 1.0.7 (kubuntu doesn't come with it)
<aeon17x> melonipoika: just remove it through apt-get.
<melonipoika> but then 1.5 version will continue running with all the plugins without problems?
<_newbie_> This isn't a linux question and i a admit that im not good at english (well it's not my main language) but is it "is or are" after the sentence "Will and Grace __"?
<sampan> newbie if "Will and Grace" is a title of a show (i.e., a singular noun) then "is" is the proper verb.  if "Will and Grace" is referring to two individuals, then it's a plural noun and "are" should be used
<_newbie_> sampan: Thanks!
<sampan> sure :)
<carretcadiz> sabeis si los nuevos drivers de nvidia traen la pantalla inicial como antes
<carretcadiz> he que instalado los drivers de nvidia en kubuntu pero no me sale la pantalla inicial pero en cambio arranca el kde
<carretcadiz> sabeis por que
<melonipoika> carretcadiz: ests en un foro en ingls :D
<carretcadiz> perdon
<carretcadiz> excuse me
<linlin> how do i install wine on kubuntu
<linlin> !wine
<buz> is there any place to get OOo 2.0.1 debs?
<xiaogil> hi
<xiaogil> where can i find screenshots of kubuntu to show it to my cousin
<xiaogil> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz: backports (ask the bot for details)
<buz> mhh i have backports active
<buz> lemme see
<buz> i dont think it lives in backports so far
<Kamping_Kaiser> then the only uubuntu debs are in dapper
<buz> the linux.cz debs were nice but so far they only got czech debs there
<buz> mhh oo2 lives at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97595 and will get updates over time it seems
<zenlunatic> why is my konqueror so slow?
<linlin> !kdelibs
<ubotu> linlin: Wish i knew
<linlin> !kde
<ubotu> well, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<linlin> !kdeheaders
<ubotu> linlin: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<buz> [oo]  "breezy-updates for 2.0.1 are planned, if all goes well. I'll keep everyone updated on that"
<buz> ok i'll just wait then
<linlin> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<linlin> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<linlin> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<linlin> what should i do
<rraphink> did you install kdelibs4-dev linlin ?
<linlin> no thankyou, installing now
<zenlunatic> anybody have tips for speeding up konqueror?
<rraphink> just  wondering, what are you compiling and are you sure you need to linlin ?
<linlin> yes
<linlin> the program i need is called kftpgrabber
<linlin> its not in any repos, sadly
<Kalidarn> hmm is there a way of installing firefox 1.5 in kubuntu without installing 1.0.7
<Kalidarn> the guide @ wiki.ubuntu.com assumes i am replacing an old version
<linlin> i'd like to learn how to add it to the repos for everyone else if that spossible
<buz> Kalidarn: you can install the tarball from mozilla in your homedir an run it from there
<buz> thats what i do
<Kalidarn> yeah i downloaded the tar.gz and extracted it, which is the run binary?
<Kalidarn> they don't seem to work when i click on them lol
<Pupeno> Is Linux on Dapper compiled for real-time scheduling ?
<Pupeno> linlin: for that you have to make a .deb, and then submit it for inclusion or make your own repo (I have my own repo).
<Pupeno> linlin: if you don't know how to make a .deb, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html is a good place to start.
<rraphink> linlin: come to #ubuntu-motu for that
<buz> anyone already tried installing the new xorg on breezy?
<raphink> linlin: if you want to learn to package, begin with reading the Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<raphink> then come to #ubuntu-motu :)
<linlin> oh ok ;)
<linlin> ill get to that
<raphink> good :)
<_tomas> hi
<Chameleon22> howdy all
<Chameleon22> reinstalled kubuntu, all fonts appear a bit rugged so to speak. Any ideas on what pkgs i needs for new fonts to smooth them out or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Chameleon22 :)
<hugelmopf> Chameleon22: is anti-aliasing activated? (check in "system settings" - "appearance")
<Chameleon22> hugelmopf, ye it is
<hugelmopf> Chameleon22: what if you try different fonts (like "bitstream vera" or "dejavu")?
<Chameleon22> dejavu sucks
<Chameleon22> bitstr.. about to try
<hugelmopf> otherwise i don't know what could help.
<treakath> hey all;
<igorayeb> Anyone know what happened whith etherApe, hes donto start only open a windows.
<Chameleon22> is there any way to troubleshoot sound ?
<Chameleon22> hear no sound but xmms seems to be playing, no mute, sound is up
<Chameleon22> :(
<Chameleon22> pc with no music is almost usless (no internet and it is useless hehehe)
<igorayeb> Anyone know what happened whith etherApe, her donto start only open a windows.
<callie> Chameleon22: do you have sound for other apps?
<Chameleon22> callie, not at all
<callie> ok, i take it this is a new install then Chameleon22 ?
<Jochen> Hey people! I discovered kubuntu has problems with the latest nvidia drivers!
<Chameleon22> Jochen, hehe yeah took me 6 hours to find that this morning
<Chameleon22> callie, it is a new install but mp3 libs are installed (as in restricted)
<Chameleon22> callie, unless you have something else in mind
<Jochen> I am removing the nvidia packages from adept, and install the package from nvidia again.
<igorayeb> Anyone know what happened whith etherApe, her donto start only open a windows.
<Jochen> Perhaps they do bite each other
<Chameleon22> not me igorayeb
<Chameleon22> Jochen, do you actualy have a question ?
<igorayeb> Chameleon22: thanks.
<Chameleon22> callie, ?
<Jochen> Because when I took a look in the /var/log/messages I found the kernel message something about NVIDIA GRE missmatch
<raitchev> is there kernel 2.6.14 in .deb package?
<callie> well, have you tried playing with the audio settings in kde?
<Chameleon22> callie, yeah
<callie> ok what card do you have?
<Jochen> I try my luck, see you later
<Jochen> bye
<Chameleon22> callie, SB
<callie> SB what? audigy?
<Chameleon22> sound blaster live or something with 5.1 support
<callie> typed this and paste the output in #flood
<callie> sudo lspci
<Chameleon22> can paste here, 2 lines you interested in are:
<Chameleon22> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<callie> cool
<Chameleon22> and, Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)
<callie> now paste the output of lsmod
<callie> but in #flood
<Chameleon22> damn huge
<callie> yeah
<Chameleon22> what should i be grapping for?
<callie> just shove the whole lot in #flood
<Chameleon22> k hold up
<Jochen> Solved the NVIDIA Problem!
<Chameleon22> callie, worked on other machine (same card), only thing i can think of is a conflict with onboard sound card
<Chameleon22> but dont want to use that
<Chameleon22> weldone Jochen
<Jochen> nvidia packages headers, modules and include files must be uninstalled with the Adept system
<Jochen> then install the nvidia package from nvidia.com with "sudo sh NVIDIA..."
<callie> well, you could try disabling it from your bios, but im running two soundcards here no problem
<Jochen> but before kill the Xserver with "sudo killall kdm"
<Jochen> that's all!
<Jochen> restart the system and you'll see no problems appear anymore
<raitchev> you can do that with every apt packet manager
<raitchev> like aptitude or simple apt-get remove
<raitchev> not only with adept :)
<Jochen> Hey, I am a kubuntu newby :)
<drynish> Is there a packages manager for kde?
<IceCreamMatt> where do newbs go for help?
<Jochen> Haver mercy with me!
<Jochen> :)
<callie> Chameleon22: at least you have all the mods installed
<drynish> like synaptic
<Chameleon22> callie, just double checked, definately a conflict since onboard plays
<callie> Chameleon22: there you go then ;)
<Jochen> What is the core difference between debain and ubuntu server?
<Jochen> debian, sorry
<IceCreamMatt> I have a question but I dont want to bug you all if this is the wrong area.
<Chameleon22> callie, so how do i disable?
<callie> should be an option for your onboard devices in your bios
<Chameleon22> callie, k will look
<Jochen> The other question is, if I run a AMD64bit opteron server, are packages and security updates also offered for that architecture?
<Jochen> This is the question I am asking myself all the time
<raitchev> Jochen, do you have personal life
<Jochen> what?!
<raitchev> nothning
<callie> lol
<raitchev> nothing*
<drynish> hehhe :)
<Jochen> Why have you asked me this question?!
<Jochen> hmmmm... NO!
<raitchev> think a little
<raitchev> and you will get the joke
<Jochen> I am not married, no girlfriend, I am a unix lover and I love programming at all!
<Jochen> hahaha
<Jochen> :)
<raitchev> you say that
* raitchev is currently listening to [www.djvibes.tk] dub deluxe - a1-true_housemusic_(jesse garc (01:55 / 07:32)
<Chameleon22> exit
<Chameleon22> woops
<callie> lol
<IceCreamMatt> I have a question about apache. when I do "sudo apt-get remove apache2" it still is running what am I doing wrong?
<Jochen> Are you now feeling satisfied with my answer?!
<Jochen> raitchev: YESSSSSSSSS
<Jochen> hahahaha
<raitchev> relax
<IceCreamMatt> I have a question about apache. when I do "sudo apt-get remove apache2" it still is running what am I doing wrong?
<IceCreamMatt> if im asking in the wrong spot please tell me
<buz> it should usually get stopped
<IceCreamMatt> thats what I figured
<IceCreamMatt> but im at least doing it right
<IceCreamMatt> Do I need to restart?
<buz> no
<buz> unless you mess with the kernel or basic libs, restarts generally arent necessary
<IceCreamMatt> ya thats what I thought
<IceCreamMatt> im a xp user but im trying to learn linux. Kubuntu is sweet
<buz> with killall name you can stop the remaining processes
<IceCreamMatt> ok
<IceCreamMatt> ill try that
<IceCreamMatt> it wants an extra option like list if I do killall
<callie> i still cant resolve my filesharing issues under linux
<buz> extra option like what
<callie> i get great downloads from windows
<IceCreamMatt> if i do killall it shows like a list of options
<IceCreamMatt> like killall -l
<buz> should not
<buz> killall apache or some such should do the job
<buz> but you need to be root for that to work
<callie> or use sudo killall
<IceCreamMatt> ok
<IceCreamMatt> still is showing that list
<IceCreamMatt> sudo killall apache2
<IceCreamMatt> didnt do anything after that
<linlin> how can i completly remove and reinstall the kubuntu part of kubuntu, if that makes any sence
<callie> strangely it doesnt
<callie> do you mean KDE?
<linlin> yeah
<linlin> something got messed up with kde
<linlin> i need to reinstall it
<linlin> all of it
<callie> whats messed up?
<linlin> well, when one of the users goes to login it hangs at restoring session
<linlin> other users work fine
<callie> well you dont need to reinstall kde for that
<linlin> maybe you can help me out then
<IceCreamMatt> I think that kill all worked
<IceCreamMatt> ya it worke
<IceCreamMatt> thanks
<linlin> any ideas callie?
<callie> perhaps removing the session info might work
<callie> well dont remove it but move it somewhere else
<callie> you should be able to log in without restoring the session though
<linlin> how
<callie> there's an option for it in the login screen
<callie> then once logged in setup the session how you want it and then save a new session file
<linlin> which option should i pick
<callie> im not sure what its called hang on
<callie> if you click on session type you can select failsafe
<callie> ;)
<Trazi> Re
<linlin> ok so ive jsut got an xterm now
<linlin> what should i do to try to fix this from within that
<IceCreamMatt> the apache process started up again after I reloaded the server
<callie> in the kde menu you can then save the session and that will become your default session
* xtacocorex is back.
<igorayeb> Chameleon22: thanks.
<igorayeb> Anyone know what happened whith etherApe, her donto start only open a windows.
<IceCreamMatt> if anyone was wondering why apache wouldnt stop working its because I was doing apt-get remove apache2 instead of apt-get remove apache2-common
<callie> stopping a process is not the same as uninstalling
<IceCreamMatt> ya
<IceCreamMatt> but i was trying to uninstall it and it wouldnt go away
<IceCreamMatt> but I had 2 installs I guess
<callie> i doubt
<callie> how can you have 2 installs?
<IceCreamMatt> i did sudo apt-get install apache2
<xtacocorex> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<IceCreamMatt> and when i tried uninstalling it it wouldnt stop running apache
<callie> i dont think you can uninstall if the process is running
<IceCreamMatt> it stopped the process first
<xtacocorex> if its a service, it'll stop it and then uninstall
<IceCreamMatt> but that was when i did remove apache2-common
<IceCreamMatt> when i just did remove apache2 it didnt say anything about stopping the process
<xtacocorex> apache2 is most likely a metapackage
<IceCreamMatt> so it must have just been wrong
<IceCreamMatt> ok
<IceCreamMatt> after reading metapackage it makes more sense
<IceCreamMatt> anyways thanks for your help. I have to go now
<xtacocorex> adios
<xtacocorex> good luck
<igorayeb> Anyone know what happened whith etherApe, her donto start only open a windows.
<igorayeb> Anyone know what happened whith etherApe, her donto start only open a windows.
<Kamping_Kaiser> try launching it with kdesu
<igorayeb> Kamping_Kaiser: what i do
<igorayeb> where i open kdesu
<Kamping_Kaiser> igorayeb: click "K" -> "run" -> type "kdesu etherape" and put in your password when it asks
<igorayeb> same problem.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger :(
<igorayeb> I thank hes dont know my ethernet conection
<igorayeb> i open one time bub hes says dont know eth0
<igorayeb> :S
<igorayeb> but i connect whith eth0.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( bugger
<raffaele> ciao, c' qualche italiano in chat?
<igorayeb> raffaele: you dont speak inglish
<raffaele> igorayeb: not very well
<raffaele> igorayeb: I am a problem
<raffaele> when i do "apt-get upgrade"
<raffaele> Configuro mozilla-firefox-locale-it (1.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<raffaele> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-firefox-locale-it.postinst: line 11: update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not found
<raffaele> dpkg: errore processando mozilla-firefox-locale-it (--configure):
<raffaele>  il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 127
<igorayeb> raffaele: install this with the adapt
<raffaele> adapt don't resolve the problem
<raffaele> igorayeb: another question, in kubuntu how start firefox?
<apokryphos> raffaele: from the start menu or from alt+f2
<raffaele> apokryphos: in my kubuntu (base installation) firefox is not in the startmenu! whi?
<raffaele> *standard installation :P
<apokryphos> raffaele: because it doesn't come with firefox, of course
<apokryphos> firefox is GTK
<igorayeb> no no do alt + f2 and type firefox
<igorayeb> yah
<igorayeb> because the GTK
<apokryphos> Kubuntu's browser is the magnificent Konqueror :P
<igorayeb> if you start on prompt hes return an erro GTK..
<apokryphos> what?
<raffaele> firefox don't start!!!
<Riddell_> firefox is XUL
<igorayeb> aeheauheaauhe
<apokryphos> raffaele: that's because you don't have it. Fire up Kubuntu's package manager (Adept) and install it if you like
<igorayeb> return erro
<igorayeb> yah you have to install the language it suport
<raffaele> apokryphos: the name of pakage is?
<apokryphos> raffaele: search for firefox
<igorayeb> let me see
<apokryphos> Riddell: oh, but relies on GTK?
<apokryphos> (though the one in ubuntu relies on gnome libs too iirc)
<igorayeb> raffaele: language suppoty it
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes, XUL uses gtk for various things, so you're correct too :)
<raffaele> igorayeb: apokryphos: mozilla-firefox-locale-it is istalled!
<chopemax> hi, which program could I use to write circular text? (oo.org 2.0 has an option but i wasn't able to change the font)
<igorayeb> nooo but you have to install the support to it
<igorayeb> go in adept
<apokryphos> raffaele: you want the italian language pack for firefox?
<raffaele> but firefox isn't in the standard installation of kubuntu?
<igorayeb> no
<raffaele> whit adept, can i install "firefox" or "mozilla-firefox"?
<raffaele> what are the different?
<igorayeb> raffaele: i downloadsed my firefox on the www.mozill.org and install
<igorayeb> is more easy
<apokryphos> raffaele: install mozilla-firefox
<raffaele> igorayeb: is a .deb?
<apokryphos> raffaele: and no, it isn't in the standard install because Kubuntu uses Konqueror for web browser by default
<igorayeb> but i'm brazillian and  use the firefox in  inglish
<igorayeb> raffaele: is a bin...
<igorayeb> ./pakeg
<apokryphos> no need to get the one from mozilla.org
<raffaele> i use the package mozilla-firefox, ok? (whit adept)
<chakie_work> speaking of packages, anyone know of qt 4.1 packages?
<apokryphos> raffaele: yes
<apokryphos> chakie_work: quite sure there wouldn't be any yet
<chakie_work> apokryphos: ok
<dabugas> hi
<dabugas> i get a "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" for the universe when i "apt-get update" from two different repositories. any ideas?
* xtacocorex has to go to work
<gregwa1953> anyone there willing/able to discuss issues with dapper?
<Snake|Sleeping> Anyone ever used GNU screen?
<Snake__> Heres a noob question:
<chakie_work> hm, wonder if skype works on kubuntu
<Benix> hi
<Snake__> How do I get mozilla to be my default question??
<psyke> Snake__: default browser?
<Benix> Woe can i see which wlandriver/module i am using?
<Snake__> err ya
<Snake__> psyke: yes
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Sorry, just woke up
<psyke> I saw where you set it a while ago, let me find it again
<Benix> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Benix> i guess its just a simple cat command, isnt it?
<Snake__> Benix: try ... hold on
<Snake__> Benix: did you use ndiswrapper to install?
<Benix> Snake__, no, kubuntu configured it for me while installing.
<Snake__> oh okay hang on
<Benix> thanks
<sharket> hello
<Snake__> Benix: I'm really sorry but I can't find the command
<Snake__> I know it exists, but I can't remeber it and apropos isn't helping me any
<Benix> Snake__, ok, no problem, thanks for trying
<Snake__> Benix: When you do find out, can you come here and tell me? I'm intrested in knowing
<Benix> Snake__, shure
<Snake__> Thanks
<Lacerta> yo
<Snake__> psyke: any luck?
<Lacerta> i want that cool button that minimizes all windows, how do i do that?
<Snake__> In KDE I believe its alt f2..
<Snake__> Or is that run...
<Lacerta> that's run
<Snake__> It might be control F2, play around with it
<Chameleon22> what app can i use to map/configure multimedia keys on my keyboard. Hotkeys almost do it, but misses few buttons, so yeah ...?
<Lacerta> oh, yeah
<Snake__> Lacerta: is it control f2?
<Lacerta> yes
<Snake__> kk
<Tsuroerusu> Yo, I have a few KDE/GNOME issues, and I need a little assistance on it
<Lacerta> but i'd like to have a button version :/
<Snake__> mmmm
<Snake__> I dunno the command for that
<Lacerta> a script that presses Ctrl + F2? :)
<Snake__> You could do that, but I don't know how to do that
<zenlunatic> can someone help me speed up konq? its so much slower than firefox
<Snake__> zenlunatic: get firefox :P
<Tsuroerusu> If I'm logged in as user123 and uses kdesu to start synaptic as root it tries to use the GTK/GNOME theme from user123, but the gtk-qt engine ae a little weird so Synaptic kind of looks "theme-less", is there a way to make kdesu use the root user's GNOME settings?
<Snake__> I agree with you
<Benix> Snake__, dmesg look at /proc/drivers
<Snake__> Thats it!! dmesg
<Benix> dmesg knows nearly everything ^^
<Snake__> Yeppers
<Snake__> I knew it was a important debug command, I just could not remeber it for the life of me
<sharket> robotgeek_zzz:  u there ?
<Snake__> No hes zzz :)
<sharket> :(
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> (
<Snake__> )
<Snake__> (
<Snake__> That looks cool
<Snake__> ;)
<sharket> well, can you tell the bot, if it can give more info about nonfreemedia
<sharket> like rm
<Snake__> ubotu: tell sharket about mp3
<Snake__> Its on that page
<sharket> thx
<Chameleon22> what app can i use to map/configure multimedia keys on my keyboard. Hotkeys almost do it, but misses few buttons, so yeah ...?
<sharket> :)
<Snake__> sharket: also for future refrence, you can talk to the bot as well, just use something like "!mp3" and he'll tell you
<sharket> very good
<sharket> :)
<sharket> how are u doing Snake__  ?
<Snake__> Chameleon22: not sure sorr
<Snake__> Not bad, yourself?
<sharket> a little busy and  exausted with this ppc
<sharket> :S
<Snake__> Heh
<Snake__> I gotta go xmas shopping
<Snake__> lol
<sharket> hehe
<sharket> lol
<sharket> where are u from ?
<Snake__> ohio, USA
<sharket> ah very good
<sharket> and cold, isn't ?
<Snake__> Yulp
<Snake__> I hate it
<Snake__> (We should probly take it offtopic... lol)
<sharket> hehe
<pointwood> !ogg
<ubotu> Not a clue, pointwood
<pointwood> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zenlunatic> my sound worked before i installed kubuntu-desktop?
<kervel> hello, i have problems with hotplug/pnp: i insert an usb stick, konq wants to mount it on /media/sda, and fails because it is already mounted on /media/256MB
<slow-motion> hallo
<zenlunatic> can someone help me get my sound working?
<Foodcoman> Morning
<sharket> afternoon :D
<tamu> hai friends....
<tamu> can any one help me..?
<tamu> how install xpde in kubuntu?
<sharket> ask ur question
<tamu> my paket xpde.tar.gz
<sharket> gunzip xpde.tar.gz
<sharket> tar -xvf xpde.tar
<sharket> .Configure
<tamu> yes it have extracted
<sharket> make
<sharket> and that stuff
<tamu> but no configure file there
<tamu> that only bin folder
<sharket> any README ?
<tamu> on
<tamu> no...
<tamu> xpde-0.5.0.tar.gz <== my paket downloaded
<tamu> when i extract it be xpde folder no version...
<sharket> :/
<tamu> n in it only bin folder
<sharket> then dunno, sorry man
<tamu> it oke..
<tamu> insted i download in xpde.com where again?
<kkathman> tamu is there any .sh file there?
<kkathman> like autogen.sh ?
<kkathman> or something like that?
<tamu> nothing...
<kkathman> where did you get the tar from?
<sharket> There are a variety of applications that can play streaming video. On
<tamu> applets              defaultdesktop  libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so  startxpde~
<tamu> bplXPColorSelect.so  desktop         startxpde              wm
<tamu> that files i get...
<kkathman> tamu: where did you download it from?
<tamu> xpde.com
<tamu> xpde.com
<tamu> any otherr place?
<sharket> who can i see .rm files ??
<sharket> because w32 codecs don't work
<sharket>  (Unfortunately, the w32codecs are generally not useable on the PPC or AMD64 versions of Ubuntu.)
<sharket> :((
<kkathman> it says there is an INSTALL file...did you read that tamu ?
<tamu> nothing...
<tamu> that file no there
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> let me download it and check
<tamu> thank's friend...
<kkathman> one moment :)
<tamu> can i know you friend? i'm indonesian man...
<kkathman> tamu when I downloaded and untar'd the file, it creates a directory called xpde ..  did you see that?
<tamu> yes...
<kkathman> ok cd to xpde and look for INSTALL
<tamu> n what files in it?
<tamu> bin folder..? isn't it?
<kkathman> tamu: nono
<tamu> so...
<kkathman> tamu: where did you download that tar file to?
<tamu> www.xpde.com
<tamu> n where you download?
<kkathman> tamu: I mean when you downloaded the tar file, where did you save it on your disk ?
<tamu> ou.... it i saved in user folder in /home/tamu/aplication
* ninnghizidha likes KDE
<kkathman> tamu: ok excellent... now do this    cd /home/tamu/aplication/xpde
<tamu> ok a had
<kkathman> tamu: then type  ls -l
<tamu> i had do it
<kkathman> see if you see INSTALL there
<tamu> on...
<sharket> sudo ./xpde.bin
<sharket> try that in ur folder :)
<kkathman> tamu: I will turn you back to shaket since he seems to want to help
<tamu> ok with a minute
<kkathman> sharket: I was going somewhere with this..but you go right ahead
<jpatrick> kkathman: afternoon/evening
<kkathman> hiya jpatrick Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you :)
<tamu> ok thank's alot kkathman... :)
<jpatrick> kkathman: and the same to you :)
<kkathman> tamu: when people interrupt my helping, I stop and let them go because its very confusing to the person being helped to have two people giving them directions
<sharket> ok
<kkathman> jpatrick: so how's things on your end?
<sharket> then follow what kkathman says
<kkathman> no you interrupted..so you finish
<jpatrick> kkathman: not bad
<sharket> i'm not going to say nothing more.
<kkathman> jpatrick: got all your shopping done?
<sharket> oh man this is chat not a PM
<jpatrick> kkathman: not doing any
<sharket> people can talk toghether, any way this lame is off
<tamu> <sharket> sudo ./xpde.bin <== it's not work..
<kkathman> sharket: yes, thats fine, but when there is a problem, there needs to be a diagnostic procedure...someone that needs help cant follow two trains of thought .. they cant be checking an installation direction, and running files
<kkathman> sharket: I believe that there was a bad install, and thats what I was getting to...so running a bin program might mess things up at this point. There is an INSTALL file that should tell tamu how to install xpde
<kkathman> but apparently thats not there, so Im suspecting something was misdownloaded or installed in the wrong directory
<sharket> i see
<sharket> but is the official page, right ?
<kkathman> sharket: but if you have installed this before...please continue
<sharket> dunno
<sharket> no i didn't
<sharket> anyway, sorry
<kkathman> I downloaded the tar, untarred it and there is an INSTALL file that tells the precise instructions to install it
<jpatrick> kkathman: I haven't got any money :|
<kkathman> jpatrick: lol - I have 2 kids in college...neither do I :)
<jpatrick> kkathman: I'm getting a laptop so I'm happy (even tho it's second-hand and my (younger) sister got a brand new like 2 days ago)
<kkathman> jpatrick: excellent!! Are you going to put linux on it?
<jpatrick> kkathman: of course :)
<kkathman> hehe terrific!!!
<jpatrick> Hopefully I'll have some sound (after 6 months of a completly mute computer)
<ninnghizidha> where can i tell KDE the action it should use for mousebutton 4?
<tamu> kkathman : hai friends... how make quick botting?
<fermigier>  /msg nickserv identify sfsf2004
<Foodcoman> woops.  ;-)
<ninnghizidha> cool!
<ninnghizidha> :-P
<fermigier> like you said
<jpatrick> fermigier: err change your passwd fast!!
<tux> i cant login! it says cant write to home/tux/.ICE authority something....HELP!
<sharket> lol
<tux> lol? :(
<sharket> what did u do tux  ?
<jpatrick> kkathman: I have been having a rough month tho
<kkathman> jpatrick: how so?
<tamu> sharket : how can i make quick botting, what file can i edit?
<jpatrick> kkathman: girl in school
<tux> sharket: i think i did some sudo chmod stuff....to fix a kde problem...the solution was given to me here itself.
<kkathman> jpatrick: ahhh now you know better than to mess with women dude...if it has wheels or wears a skirt, its lots of money and trouble :)
<jpatrick> kkathman: well she fancies me
<tux> :(
<kkathman> jpatrick: nothing wrong with that :)
<Foodcoman> jpatrick: Careful, if you open her shell and touch her directory, you will end up with a new file!
<Foodcoman> =)
<jpatrick> Foodcoman: :P
<sharket> mm
<sharket> then u can login in a shell ?
<ninnghizidha> where can i configure gestures?
<tux> what should be default permissions for home config files?
<tux> sharket: yes i can..then?
<sharket> what's ur problem ?
<sharket> with kde ?
<sharket> u can't login in X system, or what ?
<sharket> total 16
<sharket> drwxr-xr-x   4 root    root    4096 2005-12-21 19:13 .
<sharket> drwxr-xr-x  22 root    root    4096 2005-11-26 16:10 ..
<sharket> drwxr-xr-x  26 sharket sharket 4096 2005-12-22 16:09 sharket
<sharket> something like this
<sharket> :)
<kkathman> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sharket> onle was 4 lines
<sharket> anyway, ok
<tux> sharket: i cant login to kde desktop....im using my bro acount now..
<sharket> then copy the permissions
<sharket> no ?
<tux> how??
<sharket> let me se
<tux> just help me complete this: sudo chmod [what number]  -R myusername
<tux> just help me complete this: sudo chmod -R [what number]  myusername
<tux> sudo chown -R tux tux?
<sharket> yep
<tux> ok.given......now let me see if i can login.away i go!:D
<sharket> or chmod 777 tux/*
<sharket> :)
<tux> sharket: NO...that would make my home folder accessible to my bro....and it contains lots of personal pictures;)
<sharket> lol
<tux> lol
<tux> brb:)
<sharket> then go to that dir and restric it
<sharket> restrict it
<sharket> who is the admin of the machine :)
<tamu> i want to leav a minute...
<freelove> success!
<freelove> sharket: i logged in:)
<sharket> very good
<sharket> :))
<freelove> thx:D
<sharket> i don't know which files are exactly
<sharket> :(
<sharket> let me see
<freelove> whatever.it worked.thats waht matters
<sharket> sharket@whitebox:~$ ls .Xauthority -la
<sharket> -rw-------  1 sharket sharket 424 2005-12-22 15:19 .Xauthority
<sharket> try this one
<sharket> :))
<ninnghizidha> why are there packages kept back in kde3.5?
<jpatrick> ninnghizidha: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kkathman> ninnghizidha: many packages have not synched with kde3.5 which is why some are being held back
<ninnghizidha> oh!
<ninnghizidha> i'll try dist-upgrade :-)
<ninnghizidha> just aminute :-)
<ninHer> hi all
* steve_laptop is liking Kubuntu :) how do I find wlassistant and netgo for ubuntu?
* ninnghizidha likes it too.
<Determinist> this is simply absurd. i've been trying to burn a kubuntu CD from the image i've downloaded.
<Determinist> first attempt: downloaded kubuntu iso image from united states server, burned to CD, laptop wont boot from the CD.
<Determinist> second attempt: downloaded another ISO image from european server, burned to CD, wont boot.
<Determinist> third attempt: downloaded again, made sure md5 matches, got a brand new CD, looked to see that there are no scratches, booted the laptop from a normal ubuntu CD to made sure it boots from a CD. all is well and still, after burning the 3rd CD, still no boot.
<Determinist> any idea what the hell is going on with the kubuntu image?
<hugelmopf> steve_laptop: i don't think there is a package for wlassistant, you'll have to compile it yourself. why don't you use kwifimanager?
<hugelmopf> Determinist: did you burn the "normal ubuntu cd" yourself as well?
<Determinist> hugelmopf, yes
<freelove> strange.....
<Determinist> i agree
<freelove> did u burn in k3b? :)
<Determinist> and it just cost me 3 good and nice CDs
<ninnghizidha> it seems, that dist-upgrade installed some of them, but with unmet dependencies ... but i think i got it working aigain, thanks a lot for the hint.
<steve_laptop> hugelmopf: wlassistant is click and go and in the past kwifimanager you had a few steps to take to connect....
<Determinist> and yes, i've used both K3b under ubuntu and nero platinum under winxp, both burned the CDs just fine and still no go
<freelove> mine booted so fine..............
<steve_laptop> hugelmopf: this is the first time I have used kde in 2 yrs
<Determinist> i'm starting to regret i didnt get the CD-RW cds lol
<freelove> steve_laptop: must have been impressed?
<Determinist> this is so frustrating
<freelove> Determinist: i can understand....but i dont think anything could be wrong with the image...
<Determinist> freelove, well, i didnt think so either till about 10 mins ago
<hugelmopf> steve_laptop: i am no frequent user of it, so i don't know about its usability.
<Determinist> i should check if another computer can boot from the CD... just to make sure
<Determinist> but then, the laptop boots fine from an ubuntu installation CD
<steve_laptop> freelove: I run a sony s460 centrino 1.8 with 1.5G of ram and a nvidia go 6600 video card vary nice laptop but sucks to get everything work fn keys and ect. but ubuntu runs the best on it out of the box
<Armagguedes> hello
<freelove> steve_laptop: so even in windows those fn keys dont work or what? u like gnome or kde?
<Armagguedes> i've just dl'ed OOo2.0.1 in a tar-gz format, and used alien to turn those RPMs to DEBs.
<Armagguedes> what do i need to do to install OOo now?
<freelove> Armagguedes: right-click..........install package
<hugelmopf> btw... has there been any solution to the media (cdrom, usb-stick, ...) problem: "icon appears on desktop, clicking on it mounts the device, but opening it as media:/hdc gives error messages (while /media/cdrom would work)"?
<kkathman> Armagguedes: why didnt you just apt-get install it from the repos ?
<Armagguedes> and it will install everything? (btw, there is a sub-folder that contained RPMs for several architectures: ideleted them all but the DEBIAN package before conversion
<Armagguedes> kkathman because it's still the v2RC2
<kkathman> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Armagguedes> kubuntu breezy
<Armagguedes> sudo dpk -i openoffice.org-*2.0.1-2_i386.deb
<Armagguedes>  --> is this it?
<kkathman> yep...tho I think I have 1.2.129 to be exact
<kkathman> oops 1.9.129
<steve_laptop> freelove: I daul boot and in windows everything works fine, in ubuntu-gnome the fn keys work but not in kde ic :( also I have no control on the screen brigtness but im finding out its got somthing to do with Nvidia
<Armagguedes> the 1.9.129 -is- the RC2
<kkathman> Armagguedes: actually I saw today that a new deb is out for 2.1beta
<Armagguedes> anyways the 201 fixes a lot of stuff and adds new features
<Armagguedes> kkathman where?
<Armagguedes> thou betas are generally not my first choice
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> I just saw the new release today in Freshmeat.org
<kkathman> Im still back on the 1.9.129 that comes with breezy
<hugelmopf> steve_laptop: maybe looking at this thread is worth a try: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2005-December/000589.html
<Armagguedes> freelove ur method only installs one package at a time, instead of going thru all of them
<freelove> yes ur right i think:)
<steve_laptop> hugelmopf: THANKS!!!!
<Armagguedes> anyways, did sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Armagguedes> hope it works
<freelove> steve_laptop: i didnt know that there was SUCH a diff between ubuntu & kubuntu...aint they same at the core? so fn keys should work on both?
<Armagguedes> kekekeke
<Armagguedes> seems to have worked
<freelove> i have a nice objective question to ask.........can i ask?? plz?
<hugelmopf> steve_laptop: did these commands work?
<steve_laptop> freelove: its f-in sony's trade make call f the customer and we make are on divers and we will not support them eather!!!
<Armagguedes> where is PINGUS installed to?
<Armagguedes> im looking for its icon to add to the K menu entry
<freelove> whats the best distro after ubuntu (and all its derivatives)??
<steve_laptop> hugelmopf: I book mark them I dont have time right now
<freelove> steve_laptop: lol
<Armagguedes> freelove there's a lot of talk about openSUSE 10
<hugelmopf> freelove: debian probably ;-P
<freelove> i tried suse 10.yuk! didnt like it at all! yast package manager is slow compared to synaptic:)
<hugelmopf> there are different ones for different purposes, as long as one stays away from those ugly RPM distros...
<Armagguedes> hm
<steve_laptop> Armagguedes: SUSE Dep. Hell you go have fun.....  I have had no problems with ubuntu or yum but SUSE go have fun ...:)
<Armagguedes> whats the difference between adept and synaptic
<jpatrick> Armagguedes: Adept is for KDE
<freelove> Armagguedes: they just look different:).....
<Armagguedes> righty
<freelove> synaptic is more powerful
<hugelmopf> freelove: that is not true as a blank statement. synaptic can _not_ use debtags, while adept can.
<hugelmopf> and that's going to be the future, even for synaptic
<freelove> hugelmopf: now what are debtags?
<hugelmopf> have you looked at adept yet?
<freelove> u cant add cdrom in adept.in synaptic u can:)
<freelove> yes of course
<hugelmopf> easy tag filters: use, role, interface, works with.
<hugelmopf> as far as i know, synaptic cannot do this yet.
<Armagguedes> more powerful how?
<freelove> hugelmopf: oh u mean all that....ya those are good...but in synaptic too packages are neatly classified.
<hugelmopf> adding a cdrom is not something i would call "powerful", while debtags are something that classifies as that ;-)
<hugelmopf> freelove: like in aptitude?
<freelove> Armagguedes: it depends on what u want to do...but both basically are for same thing
<freelove> hugelmopf: as u see it:)...to me a frontend for adding cd is a big relief...
<angasule> does anyone know an open source program that does the same than ventrilo or teamspeak? (voicechat)
<hugelmopf> freelove: the difference between debtags and the categories as in aptitude/synaptic(?) is: one package can have multiple tags
<freelove> hmmm..
<hugelmopf> i think both (adept and synaptic) are going to receive features from each other, so that we soon have two complete package managers :)
<Armagguedes> why dont they just join forces then?
<Armagguedes> why the neeed for 383727873892009283652 different apps that eventually will do the exact same thing
<freelove> lol
<frazer> lo all
<frazer> :D finnaly got Kubuntu set up today
<freelove> Armagguedes: kde & gnome fight with each other..thats why.........
<hugelmopf> Armagguedes: healthy competition? two should be the minimum for one task ;-)
<frazer> looks a lot nicer than gnome
<Armagguedes> hm true
<hugelmopf> freelove: let's call it "compete" and not "fight"
<hugelmopf> fighting usually just describes what their users are doing
<freelove> hehe
<Armagguedes> also know in some parts as "flaming" hugelmopf
<angasule> the quick filter in adept is really bad :/
<hugelmopf> while the devs try to compete and cooperate at the same time ;-)
<freelove> the one thing i hate in gnome are incomplete iconsets!
<hugelmopf> angasule: what do you mean?
<angasule> hugelmopf: it doesn't seem to search for more than one word
<admrl> i was reading in linux user and developer about kde vs gnome and  somehow they got the idea that with all the coding kde does they dont ever get anywhere
<frazer> I like the look of KDE but find Gnome easyer
<frazer> iv just switched over to KDE today to test it out a bit
<angasule> admrl: so less coding == more things get done? interesting concept, so lazy people are overachievers?
<freelove> frazer: i find kde easier....but a bit slower & clumsy.....
<hugelmopf> angasule: searching for consecutive words works for me
<admrl> i didnt agree with ti
<kkathman> frazer: once you get the landscape and mindset of KDE, its easier than gnome, at least for its scale of flexibility
<admrl> konqueror is miles ahead of nautilus
<frazer> well im keeping it just cause it looks pretty :) somthing to show of to friends and get em onto Linux
<freelove> frazer: the default look that is.........otherwise u can make gnome to look far better than anything!
<angasule> hugelmopf: yeah, consecutive words only (it's like searching for a quoted string in google)
<kkathman> theres alot more you can do in KDE, so there is a bit more info with which to become familiar
<angasule> so if you know a program is called X, and it's network related, you can't search for X network and get a meaningful result
<freelove> frazer: wow! thats EXACTLY the same reason why i stick to kde!!
<frazer> took me a while to get sound right though on kde
<freelove> kkathman: kde is more powerful & usable than gnome.but gnome is over-clean;)
<angasule> I took a few screenshots of kubuntu and put it up in a webserver, and then show them off to friends, much prettier than the Evil OS :)
<hugelmopf> freelove: what do you mean by over-clean? interface or code?
<freelove> interface
<kkathman> freelove: I guess its just one's perspective
<angasule> heh gtk code... yuck
<hugelmopf> freelove: some consider the interface of gnome to be too clean, some like it ;-)
<hugelmopf> and that's why it is good to have at least two competitors
<admrl> if anyones ever tryed to use like /home/$USER/.*
<hugelmopf> (after all: otherwise you'd have to use windows ;-))
<admrl> to get all your hidden folders you cant in gnome
<kkathman> but I generally consider KDE easier to get what you want your desktop to be, than having to "settle" for gnome - gnome can do it, but much more effort and downloads
<freelove> hugelmopf: yes i love it too..but its lack of certain features depress me.....
<admrl> well nautilus
<freelove> kkathman: u r right:)
<hugelmopf> freelove: if you are talking about gnome: i am a kde-lover and user by heart.
<angasule> man, this voice chat thingy is really bad, don't know why it bothers with a UI, if it requires command line parameters to start...
<freelove> im a also a kde lover AND gnome lover but certain features (or lack of them) in either of them bug me..
<freelove> none of them are complete for me...
<Armagguedes> ihe installed fluxbox, but still havent tried it
<freelove> soo i keep switching:)
* Armagguedes away a fazer pipocas
<frazer> me to lol i like bits of both
<frazer> at uni I use gnome with the k bar on it lol
<Armagguedes> merde
<Armagguedes> how do i install more fontsin linux?
<freelove> lol
<_steven> lool
<Anttu> hello
<_steven> hello
<Anttu> i need some help installing kubuntu
<_steven> talk to us whats up
<Anttu> i've been using mandriva up until today, when i tried to switch
<_steven> ok whats the problem
<Anttu> well, it went okay first, but when i tried to make a user, well, i just kept making user after user. no end to it
<angasule> is GSM a proprietary codec?
<Anttu> so i pressed the back button, and came to the menu of install options. and so i continued with the next one, i guess it is install extra software or something. then some weird questions about my gfx card appeared a couple of times (same question!)
<Anttu> well, it installed some stuff, but when i booted up, my screen was just garbled
<Anttu> and when i tried to reinstall everything, the installer whined something about a blank password, but i still couldnt change anything
<_steven> Anttu: you may have a bad install going
<Anttu> what would you recommend?
<_steven> I would try re-installing it somthing fishie is going on
<hugelmopf> Anttu: it sounds like a bad installation. are you sure the cd was burned properly?
<Anttu> yeah, shouldnt have been any problem
<Anttu> i even tried to install my nvidia drivers, but a LOT of packages were gone, like gcc and such
<_steven> got to run l8r
<angasule> Armagguedes: hmm, I think if you write fonts:/// (yes, three /, it's not a typo) and then copy your .ttf fonts there (I'm guessing inside System, so you'll have to copy them as root)
<Anttu> later
<frazer> well nice talkin to ya all goin to  aLAN now :D
<hugelmopf> Anttu: gcc is not installed by default i believe.
<angasule> Armagguedes: are you around? I can walk you through it if you want
<_steven> Anttu: its a bitch to get install with out the nvidia install even my sceen was not read able so boot in safe mode and apt-get the drives and PLEASE READ THE HOW TO"S in the starter guide....
<whoiam55> hello jpatrick
<Anttu> i've read the documentation, but it didn't contain any troubleshooting..
<_steven> I have to run meeting time sorry :(
<Armagguedes> tsk tsk IRC'ing while @ work
<angasule> Armagguedes: well, seems you're not around, short version: press ALT+F2, write "kdesu konqueror" and press enter (it'll ask for your password), then that particular konqueror window is run as root, if you type fonts:/// in the address bar, you'll see all installed fonts, copy any new fonts you want there, you'll probably have to restart the X Window System for them to work (it's not really necessary, but it's the fastest way, I think)
<Armagguedes> angasule ok tks
<Armagguedes> i left you a pvt thou
<Armagguedes> ill go get some TTFs from my xp box then
<angasule> Armagguedes: I didn't receive it :?
<jjesse> is there a reason that it seems like the eclipse documentation is not installed?
<angasule> Armagguedes: ok, have fun, I'm off for lunch, be back in 30 minutes or so
<jjesse> i followed the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<angasule> jjesse: is it installed?
<angasule> jjesse: the package should be eclipse-doc or similar
<jjesse> angasule: shouldn't it be installed if you installed the ide?
<angasule> jjesse: nope
<Anttu> well, gotta test that installation again.. later
<ninnghizidha> how to take screenshots under kde?
<Armagguedes> PRINTSCREEN?
<Serberus> KSnapshot
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot
<Serberus> np
<ninnghizidha> perfect! :-)
<Serberus> :)
<ninnghizidha> ah, i love kde so much more han gnome ... gnome is gimp'd
<hardwire> hola
<hardwire> has kicker started to behave w/ multiple individual desktops?
<hardwire> :0.0 and :0.1 ?
<_jonas> how do I set up my computer with WPA??
<Armagguedes> _jonas you need the wpasupplicant package
<lululinux> where's the best howto for making mp* sound work?
<Armagguedes> check the wiki.ubuntu.org homepage for the RestrictedFormats faq
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<lululinux> wiki.ubuntu.org could not be found. Please check the name and try again.
<sampan> yes, if you substitute "org" for "com", there's a high probability that you won't find the right page ;)
<sampan> lululinux  click ubotu's link
<sampan> it's the restricted formats guide
<lululinux> I did already :)
<sampan> :D
<sampan> enjoy!
<lululinux> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<lululinux> I don't thing I enabled multiverse yet :-p
<Armagguedes> i enabled main multiverse universe restricted on ALL repos
<tamu> hai freind... i sucess installing xpde 0.5.1
<Armagguedes> merde ao carr
<Armagguedes> can someone tell of a IME thing to input japanese characters
<Armagguedes> other than SCIM
<tamu> but i don't know active it when booting
<Armagguedes> aparently this causes ffox1.5 to crash
<sampan> armagguedes  there is SCIM for inputing other languages ... but there are severe bugs in the SCIM packages for breezy
<tamu> can you show me what file can i edit? for it..?
<Armagguedes> sampan i need something other than scim
<Armagguedes> it crashes firefox
<sampan> oh, then i have no idea -- scim is what i've always used for chinese/japanese until now (waiting for backports from dapper so i can use it again actually)
<sampan> nice to know it crashes firefox 1.5
<sampan> :/
<osh_> sampan: firefox 1.5 is out for kubuntu?
<sampan> osh_  i don't think so -- not in the official repos at least ... one would have to install from mozilla's downloads i suspect
<Armagguedes> osh_ no
<sampan> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Armagguedes> i had to download directly from mozilla
* osh_ nods
<Armagguedes> than used some wiki on the official ubuntu site
<Armagguedes> yes thats it
<voicu> how do i set my kde desktop in another language? i installed language-pack-ro and language-pack-base-ro but i don't know how to log in with another language (this probably is to you a stupid question)
<pointwood> voicu: you change that in the system settings
<sampan> not 100%, but iirc wouldn't "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" work to change the system language?
<voicu> i found locales and that stuff but in the 'add language' list only EN appears
<voicu> (in control center)
<pointwood> hrm...
<pointwood> wierd
<pointwood> wait...
<pointwood> are you sure you installed the right language packs?
<voicu> uh, i installed language-pack-ro and language-pack-ro-base (with kynaptic)
<voicu> i reconfigured with dpkg-reconfigure
<voicu> but it still doesn't work
<Armagguedes> btw i have an Acer Travelmate 4002WLMi laptop, and would like to use its hotkeys (Fn + smtg)
<voicu> pointwood: in control center at section regional & accessability -> language there is an 'add language' button. that's where i should find the RO pack, right?
<Armagguedes> how can i configure them
<Armagguedes> and use the synaptic touchpad
<pointwood> voicu: I would have thought you should add them through adept
<voicu> pointwood: is there some config file to add an entry for the language-pack?
<pointwood> no idea :(
<pointwood> I'm not english myself, but I always use english...
<voicu> i tried to find one in /etc or /home/.kde but i don't actually know what i'm looking for :P
<voicu> i like using english too but i was curios to see the translation
<pointwood> hehe
<vvizard> I'm having some problems. Just installed Kubuntu. kdesu didn't work "SU  returned with an error." So in  some forum, I saw someone suggesting to disable the root account with "sudo passwd -l root". So I tried. Well, the error haven't dissapeared, and now my root-account is lost to. Could anybody help out with this?
<jpatrick> vvizard: use sudo
<vvizard> Use sudo how? Got any FAQ that address this issue, or a forum-post describing a remedy for the problem?
<jpatrick> vvizard: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/RootSudo
<vvizard> Thanks, I'll check it out
<vvizard> When I try "sudo passwd root", the command just returns. Same goes for all the sudo commands I try. It just dumps me right back to the shell, without any explanation
<DHGE> freeNX client - deb-source anyone?
<hyperactivecrond> wow dell is retarded... i'm installing winxp with my dell-reinstallation disc under qemu and apparently my disc isn't bioslocked
<hyperactivecrond> sorry for the off-topic guys
<hyperactivecrond> legality: questionable...
<hyperactivecrond> either that or qemu looks @ the host pc's bios
<Armagguedes> whts the difference between X and X.org
<jpatrick> Armagguedes: they're the same
<sharket> hello
<_nesta> hello
<_nesta> my 'most used applications' seperator on the kicker is not there , how can i restore it ??
<hussam> why is lvm10 in universe? Is it not a necessary package?
<hussam> or do I just need lvm2?
<jpatrick> _nesta: configure panel -> Menus
<_nesta> great thanls
<_nesta> k
<lululinux> sampan: ubotu Armagguedes thx :-) Amarok & Kaffeine working now. :-)
<lululinux> and SeaMonkey
<sharket> does anybody use any calendar ?
<sampan> lululinux  glad to hear you got it working! :)
<Blissex> sharket: the sumerian started doing so several thousand years ago...
<sharket> i mean in kde
<sharket> for make plans
<sharket> :P
<sharket> :))
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> in kontakt
<sampan> plans?  we don't need no steeeeeeenking plans
<kkathman> lol sampan :)
<sampan> ;D
* lululinux tries to remember what else needs doing
<sharket> yes we do  sampan
<kkathman> sharket: try kontact .. its pretty nice for a calendar
<lululinux> what config file holds the chosen DM/Greeter?
<kkathman> I think you can call that separately also
<sharket> i'm going to leave from my contry so many times nexw year :S
<sharket> thx kkathman
<kkathman> sharket: its not kcal or kcalendar...but something like that...I dont use it often because my planning is done on my company laptop
<sharket> ok
<sharket> is not inside the standart installation, right ?
<kkathman> sharket: try korganizer
<sharket> ok
<lululinux> will running 'sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop' switch from kdm to gdm? If so, how do I put it back?
<jpatrick> lululinux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kkathman> lululinux: you can choose from your login splash
<lululinux> Ok thx :)
<rev> maybe someone can tell me whats missing here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6032 ?
<kkathman> or should be able to I reckon
<mpma> Has anyone used Gwenview to catalog images, i.e. to add them to a special list, say 'favorites' or 'to print' ?
<mpma> I can't find that feature if it exists
<sharket> Kontact got all :))
<kujeger> say, how do I force konqueror to always use a view moe (i.e. tree view) whenever I open anything?
<kujeger> mode*
<sampan> kujeger  get it viewing how you like it, and then save the profile
<sampan> settings --> save view profile <foo.bar>
<mpma> Anyone happily using Gwenview with Plugin fuctionality on Kubuntu?
<kujeger> oh, thanks. Can't believe I missed that.
<sharket> does anybody use the spamassasin ?
<sampan> kujeger  np  :)
<nalioth> kujeger: make konqueror look the way you want, and then go to Settings > Save View Profile
<kujeger> yes, it worked nicely.
<kujeger> Can't seem to get it to remember window position though - only size.
<sampan> my only gripe with the profiles is that i couldn't seem to delete some of the ones that were there originally -- maybe i just missed it, but i could not get it to delete the prefigured profiles
<sampan> i only need fm and web -- and having 4 other (to me useless) profiles is just silly
<sampan> there's a "delete profile" button in the save view profile dialogue box, but it doesn't work
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<snake> Hello!
<Snake__> Hey guys, how would set default programs?
<_matt> Can someone tell me if its possible to get root access while using Konqueror so I can change folder permissions with out using console?
<Snake__> Right click, actions, edit as root
<Snake__> _matt:
<jjesse> best wiki page to go about automounting windows (ntfs) partitions on ubuntu
<_matt> I dont see the option
<jjesse> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Snake__> _matt: what kind of file?
<jjesse> hmmm that's a messy wiki page
<_matt> I want to change my .wine folder so i can edit inside of it
<sampan> snake__  one way is: konq --> settings --> configure konq --> file associations ... locate the file type you want to change default app for and change it to that app
<Snake__> sampan: that will do, thanks man
<sampan> sure
<_matt> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/matt/.wine/system.reg : Permission denied
<_matt> I need to change it so I have permissions in the folder
<Snake__> You should be able to right click the file (In the explorer view) and select edit as root..
<Snake__> Odd...
<_matt> hmm I dont see the option
<_matt> is it something that needs to be added in with the settings?
<Snake__> it wasn't for me
<Snake__> hold on a sec
<_matt> As far as I know I have  root access
<sampan> _matt  it's under "actions"
<_matt> looked there too
<_matt> didnt see it
<Snake__> Thats what I told him sampan
<sampan> right-click --> actions --> edit as root ...
<sampan> hrmmmm ... there for me
<_matt> unless you open it as a terminal
<Snake__> _matt: I could tell you how to change permissions, but thats not a good practice with system files
<sampan> _matt  you probably opened konq in web profile
<sampan> it's not there when i use that profile either -- open konq in file management profile instead
<_matt> I wouldnt know the difference
<_matt> it just says /home/matt
<_matt> that goes for any of my regular folders too though
<_matt> theres no edit as root
<ninnghizidha> anyone knows, why kopete cant send special characters to gaim?
<sampan> it's because when you start konq it's not in file management profile ... you can start konq in fm mode at CLI: konqueror --profile filemanagement
<sampan> or you can add the konq profiles buttong to your taskbar/startmenu ... or add a kmenu item for fm mode (same command in the menu command: konqueror --profile filemanagement)
<sampan> buttong=button
<Snake__> Wtf why is it still opening with konq...
<Snake__> POS
* lululinux sticks with Gecko for the www
<sampan> i like konq as a browser but still too many formatting errors -- even the kde.org help pages are messed up at the bottom (overlapping lines)
<lululinux> that's because mice make most web pages, and can read that mousetype that overlaps when you zoom or use minimum font size
<lululinux> :)
<sampan> lol
<lululinux> real men would use Texas size type so everyone could read it without zoom
<Blissex> sampan: there are no such things as formatting errors in HTML...
<sampan> blissex well i'm not all that technical, but i don't know what else to call it when text that displays in nice neatly spaced lines in firefox is "formatted" into messy, unreadable overlapping lines in konq
<sampan> doesn't happen all that often, but often enough that i use firefox as my default webbrowser
<Blissex> sampan: thats bad HTML most likely. Lots of it around....
<sampan> perhaps, odd that i run into it even on kde's own webpages though
<Blissex> sampan: anyhow I use almost only Konqueror now, and with a custom stylesheet that simplifies things, so perhaps that's what helps.
<arabek> evening
<arabek> first try at the newest kubuntu dvd
<arabek> :)
<sampan> blissex, cool ... don't get me wrong though: i think konq is -great-.  being able to rip cds within my file-manager while surfing the web on a separate tab, and previewing a pdf file in another tab -- that's just a stupendous piece of work.  but i do wish it displayed webpages (or the poorly written ones) more competantly
<sampan> s/competantly/competently
<arabek> sampan, tried the 3.5 konqueror?
<sampan> arabek no, i haven't upgraded to 3.5 yet -- i kinda avoid the "constant upgrade" disease ;)
<_nesta> anyone know a link that contains all of the user manuals for the different apps that come installed on kubuntu ??
<arabek> sampan, konqueror is at last usable in this version. while beeing on the latest -rc1 with gen2 i finally dropped firefox
<Blissex> _nesta: '/usr/share/doc' usually :-)
<hugelmopf> _nesta: in the k-menu there is a help section, where you can find many handbooks of KDE's programs
<_nesta> just that?
<_nesta> in terminal ?
<_nesta> or knoqueror?
<_nesta> thanks hugel
<jpatrick> _nesta: khelpcenter
<sampan> arabek  nice!  :)
<_nesta> ok
<_nesta> i have a problem with my screen if i put it on higher resolution 1024 i cant see the kicker icon on the bottom left
<_nesta> so i have to use 800
<_nesta> is there a way to fix this
<gole> odd one here... found one mp3 that plays choppy, but the rest play fine...
<gole> and the mp3 plays fine over samba on a windows box
<gole> so i'm stuck scratching my head, since i know the file is fine... just something with the playback in linux
<Blissex> gole: it is not a file related thing usually, unless it is a particularly challenging rate.
<Blissex> gole: look at http://tinyurl.com/bp7ch   and the quality section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<gole> ok looking thanks
<_nesta> anyone know how i can into network configuration settings on kde
<gwynm> Hey guys. I've got a laptop here with no CD drive, but I have ethernet and a 512mb bootable USB drive. Is it possible to do a kubuntu install?
<gole> _nesta, Kmenu > system settings > network settings
<manolista> are xorg 7.0 packages avaiable for ubuntu?
<crimsun_> in Dapper, yes.
<crimsun_> they won't be for Warty, Hoary, or Breezy.
<osh_> This http://rafb.net/paste/results/DMW67l94.html doesn't extract the file that I expect it to. It does extract the first files, the one in a subdir, but not the regular files. Any ideas?
<osh_> Also, is it a known fact that you cant copy things from emacs to any other app?
<_nesta> i have a problem with my screen if i put it on higher resolution 1024 i cant see the kicker icon on the bottom left
<_nesta> is there a way to fix this???
<osh_> _nesta: does the screen scroll down if you put the mousepointer at the bottom of it?
<fyzix> Hi :-) Anybody know how to change the basic character set that kubuntu uses?
<osh_> _nesta: try ctrl +
<_nesta> no it doesnt scroll over
<sharket> i don't know what synaptic is
<_nesta> i cant access the kicker when its like this
<sharket> and don't know where find it
<_nesta> ctrl + didnt do anything
<osh_> _nesta: not even if you do it several times?
<_nesta> nope
<_nesta> nothing :(
<sampan> sharket  synaptic is ubuntu's GUI package manager.  if you installed kubuntu, you don't have it installed.  look for Adept instead
<Riddell> fyzix: dpkg-reconfigure locale
<sharket> ah good
<sampan> or rather, if you installed just kubuntu (if you installed ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop, then you have both synaptic and adept)
<sharket> yes i used adept
<sharket> but i have one problem
<sharket> Miscellaneous - Graphical (restricted) > nvidia-glx
<sharket> Miscellaneous - Graphical (restricted) > nvidia-settings
<sharket> i can't find these ones
<sampan> just one?  i have many -- most are not related to computers though ;/
<sharket> only nvidia-kernel-common - NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<osh_> _nesta: Then you would probably go into xorg.conf but I don't really know enough about it to help you with it. Experiment a bit with it. ;-)
<fyzix> riddel it returns: Package `locale' is not installed and no info is available.
<sampan> sharket have you enabled the repositories?
<_nesta> osh:also there is black border on the right...its like everything is dragged to the left off the screen..including irc and webpages, until i rezise them..but i cant get the kicker anyway
<sharket> which ones ?
<fyzix> riddell it returns: Package `locale' is not installed and no info is available.
<fyzix> riddell apt-get install localeconf?
<osh_> _nesta: it's not your screen that needs to be adjusted?
<sharket> sampan: which repositories ?
<Riddell> fyzix: locales
<sampan> sharket  not sure exactly which repo the nvidia packages are in.  but in Adept, go to the top: Adept --> Manage Repositories... there, enable the lines with universe and multiverse i think
<sharket> ah have enabled
<sharket> those ones
<sharket> all :)
<sampan> sharket  hrmmmmm ... searching for "nvidia" doesn't bring up the glx and settings packages?
<_nesta> osh: thanks alot! that fixed it :p
<sharket> xserver-xorg-driver-nv - X.Org X server -- NV driver
<sharket> nvidia-kernel-common - NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<sharket> these tho ones
<sharket> maybe first ?
<sampan> sharket  nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings are in the restricted sections -- you have those enabled?  i see them in adept just fine :/
<sharket> let me see
<sampan> did you update your repo list?  (sudo apt-get update)
<sampan> sharket  you can see that they're in the repos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  then type in "nvidia" in the search bar ... a bunch of packages, including nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<fyzix> riddell thanks
<ndazza> Hi! Does anyone know if there's a way to rate-limit apt-get? I'm trying to minimise my bandwidth usage
<hume> hi...i got a problem with a  brand new installation of kubuntu - in kmail i get every second row of mails colored dark blue - and i cant get rid of it, even though changing themes
<hume> anyone know how to get back to a readable list of mails in kmal? must be some theme-thing.....
<kkathman> hume: cant say that I've ever seen that
<kkathman> lemme check
<hume> i tried some themes, among them the blue-and-yellow....and this pattern sticks....
<fyzix> hume I've tried it before. It probably marked them not new, but not read
<kkathman> hume every other line on mine is very light blue, but not dark
<fyzix> hume just select them all and mark as read
<ndazza> hume: have you tried configuring kmail and setting custom colours?
<kkathman> hume: try Configure Kmail - Appearance - Colors
<hume> yes, it is this "every second row", not the "new mails" function...but instead of light light blue it is dark blue...
<kkathman> change the alternate color (2nd one down)
<hume> you think it is kmail specific, not kde theme?
<kkathman> alternative background color
<kkathman> yes
<sharket> sampan: , http://pastebin.com/475770
<sharket> i think everything is enabled...
<kkathman> hume: just try what I said and see if that helps
<hume> ok....yes, that changes it
<hume> now it looks much better
<kkathman> excellent
<sampan> sharket and you've updated the package lists after enabling?
<hume> so I should stick with this, personalised settings of colors?
<kkathman> hume: you can save those, yes, or change them up as you'd like
<sampan> if so, then i'm at a loss, because the repos (apt-cache, adept, synaptic, and the web package list at http://packages.ubuntu.com all say nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings are there)
<hume> i also got rather heavy window borders, dark blue.....
<sharket> yes
<hume> they are set to Plasik now, small, but do not look either plastik or smalll.....
<sharket> apt-get update
<sharket> then ?
<sharket> where is the matter
<sharket> those are my repositories
<hume> same thing with alternate rows are in kcontrol.....
<hume> now.....i found it...:)
<hume> solved...thanks......color scheme in kcontrol...:)
<sampan> sharket  i don't know where the problem is.  apt-cache search, adept, synaptic, aptitude, and the web package list all show them for me -- so if you have the repos enabled and have updated, they should be there for you too
<sharket> yes
<sharket> adept use apt right ?
<sharket> i readed that...
<sampan> yes, adept is just a GUI front-end for apt
<sharket> well, i don't really need it
<sharket> i like shell
<os2mac> having a problem after doing dapper updates yesterday....
<os2mac> I cannot do get updates again....
<os2mac> it errors with s segserv error with adept and with errors on apt-get update
<kkathman> os2mac: do you possibly have it open elsewhere or have an apt-get still active?
<kkathman> check ksysguard just in case (or ps aux at konsole)
<sharket> godammit
<os2mac> No I just booted it up.
<os2mac> it is not running.
<os2mac> that I can see.
<kkathman> sharket: please refrain from that language
<kkathman> os2mac: so you tried to do another adept-update and it gives you the segfault?
<kkathman> segserv ohh hmm
<sharket> sorry
<sharket> :S
<kkathman> you didnt inadvertantly change the repos back did you?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> hi kkathman
<os2mac> no I ran updates yesterday and it faulted .... I shutdown and rebooted and attempted again to do apt-get install... it passed that time.but now when I run apt-get update or adept updater I get a segserv error
<kkathman> Kaiser_Sleeps: talkin in yer sleep again I see :)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> it's a tough life :)
<kkathman> I dont see that SEGSERV error very much in here
<os2mac> kkathman: sources.list is set to dapper....
<kkathman> I think the best person to help you might be Hobbsee when she comes in..since she's worked with Dapper alot
<os2mac> any idea when she is due in?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> os2mac: what errors do you get runing apt-get update?
<kkathman> os2mac: this error usually points to an application error where the progam tries to write an address out of bounds
<Kaiser_Sleeps> she could be any time
<kkathman> or could be a disk fault error also..i.e. something was trying to write and only partially completed
<steve_laptop> ok for you laptop users with wifi wlassisant for ubuntu   - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=597441#post597441
<kkathman> shes usually in around now, unless she has to work
<os2mac> Kaiser_sleeps I get a signal 11 sigserv fault.
<Kaiser_Sleeps> or family commitments (a day or so before xmas)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> oh, segfault :| are you sure the last update was successfull?
<os2mac> it completed without errors that I saw (though I may be mistaken) how to I back off updates?
<kkathman> Kaiser_Sleeps: no, a segserv error
<Kaiser_Sleeps> os2mac: you don't (as a rule)
<kkathman> Kaiser_Sleeps: no I ran updates yesterday and it faulted .... I shutdown and rebooted and attempted again to do apt-get install... it passed that time.but now when I run apt-get update or adept updater I get a segserv error
<Kaiser_Sleeps> os2mac: can you install apt- again? `sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apt*`
<kkathman> that was what he said earlier
<kkathman> I suspect he's got a bad update
<os2mac> lemme try
<Kaiser_Sleeps> hm. thanks kkathman.
<kkathman> thanks for helping Kaiser_Sleeps :)
<Lacerta> I want sound. What do i have to type?
<kkathman> Lacerta: uhmm sound with what?
<Lacerta> any sound
<kkathman> sound should be enabled
<Kaiser_Sleeps> kkathman: np. not a hard thing to do :)
<kkathman> Lacerta: on a dvd or cd, thats a different story
<Lacerta> i haven't heard anything from linux so far
<kkathman> Lacerta: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/475822
<Lacerta> kkathman:  kubuntu
<sampan> The Silence of the Linux
<kkathman> Lacerta: K-menu, System Settings - Sound and Multimedia - enable the sound system
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: did you do `apt*` or just `apt`?
<Lacerta> kkathman: it's enabled
<kkathman> Lacerta: ok thats good
<os2mac> just apt... running it again
<kkathman> Lacerta: good place to start at least
<Lacerta> unable to connect to sound server
<crimsun_> Lacerta: cat /proc/asound/cards
<xianze> hi im looking for someone who can translate some chinese words for me and maybe tell me where to find mor information about the figures. =) //sorry to be annoying in this kubuntu channel o_O
<os2mac> ok appears to completed successfully... do you want to see the output?
<kkathman> thanx crimsun...I need to go Christmas shopping now..bbl
<sampan> later kkathman
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: yes thanks. but try apt-get update again
<sampan> xianze, got a url to look at?
<os2mac> ok Lemme do the output first
<xianze> sampan: yes, www.welan.se/Kina/
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/475824
<xianze> P1010003.JPG is in nice quality and maybe can be read i think ;)
<sampan> xianze  i get a 404 there ... www.welan.se opens, but no characters that i can see
<xianze> http://www.welan.se/Kina/
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/475828
<xianze> hmm weird, it works fine for me, hmm
<os2mac> output of apt-get update
<xianze> its pictures
<Lacerta> crimsun_:  what's with the file?
<crimsun_> Lacerta: you're supposed to tell me what the command returns.
<Lacerta> crimsun_: my both cards
<Lacerta> 0 [AudioPCI       ] : ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
<Lacerta>                      Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xd400, irq 18
<Lacerta> 1 [V8235          ] : VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<Lacerta>                      VIA 8235 with AD1980 at 0xe000, irq 22
<crimsun_> Lacerta: so which one do you want to use by default?
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: ok. so about half the errors are because you have your cdrom enabled in apt, but it's not in the drive, the other half are becaus the us mirror has gone awol again by the look of it
<Lacerta> crimsun_: V8235 i think
#kubuntu 2005-12-28
<os2mac> ok how do I disable the cdrom drive in apt?
<crimsun_> Lacerta: ...you "think"? This isn't a question you can be unsure about. Just pick one.
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: type `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list` and comment out the 2 lines that have [cdrom blah blah]  in them (probably the top 2)
<djk_> os2mac: just delete the line regarding the cddrive in your sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> a comment is a #
<djk_> or that..
<Lacerta> crimsun_: i'm absolutely sure that's the one, i was lying about thinking. i never think
<Lacerta> crimsun_:  i just assumed it would've been AD1980 or something
<os2mac> gotcha... I used vi...
<crimsun_> Lacerta: so by default you want to use the onboard, not the card you installed, correct?
<os2mac> what about the server... can I change to a different one rather than the US?
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: yes, of course
<Kamping_Kaiser> unfortunately nano wont search and replace :(
<os2mac> what are the others?
<os2mac> uk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> GB
<Kamping_Kaiser> GB, au, ca
<Lacerta> crimsun_: the PCI card is ancient and i use it just for the midi port
<os2mac> rgr stand by
<Kamping_Kaiser> try ca, it's canada
<crimsun_> Lacerta: in a Konsole, echo "options snd-ens1371 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Lacerta> crimsun_:  done
<ls3> anyone knows, how could i rename a file in unicode locale as non-unicode?
<crimsun_> Lacerta: now, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<Lacerta> crimsun_:  done
<crimsun_> Lacerta: you'll probably need to log out of and back into KDE now.
<Lacerta> crimsun_: k, i'll be back in a bit
<os2mac> Kamping_Kaiser... same errors
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: it shoudl be the same errors, minus the "http://Kubuntu.pastebin.com/475828...etc" lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you pastebin your new set of errors though?
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/475837
<os2mac> that is my sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta
<LacertaII> crimsun_: thanks, it works
<crimsun_> LacertaII: np.
* MrMazda wonders if that same os2mac from moznet
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/475840
<os2mac> MrMazda... I have been there....
<os2mac> chatzilla?
<MrMazda> yes, and you have a face set up for CZ
<os2mac> that would be me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: you have spaces in front of all your lines, that will break apt IIRC
<LacertaII> why does KDE set the resolution to 1600 * 1200 even if i logout with 1280 * 960?
<MrMazda> I think by design it always starts with whatever is set first in xorg.conf
<LacertaII> that's silly
<Kamping_Kaiser> then change the config
<MrMazda> rearrange your modes line so the one you want is first listed
<os2mac> Kamping_Kaiser
<os2mac> corrected here are the errors.
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/475844
<LacertaII> what's the best program to play music with?
<crimsun_> "best" is subjective
<LacertaII> that doesn't matter
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: looking
<crimsun_> I prefer Rhythmbox, but Amarok, beep-media-player, quod libet, are all nice.
<MrMazda> cd player will play cds
<MrMazda> amarok works for mp3s
<slow-motion> n8
<os2mac> Kamping_Kaiser: waiting.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: can you type `cd /etc/apt` then go `sudo mv sources.list sources.list.old`
<Kamping_Kaiser> then type `sudo nano sources.list`
<os2mac> done.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you have a blank file?
<os2mac> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: try those 3 lines, and see if they work. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/475851
<os2mac> worked.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. now to try and add in those custom lines you had
<os2mac> but adept updater still segserv faults.
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you apt-get update?
<os2mac> custom lines?
<os2mac> yes that worked.
<Kamping_Kaiser> `deb http://Kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 dapper main` <- that one (if you still need it)
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: try running `sudo apt-get --reinstall install adept`
* gerardcb_away is back.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<os2mac> still segserv error 11
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn.
<os2mac> how about uninstall reinstall?
<os2mac> how would I do that from apt?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so apt- works and adept doesnt?
<os2mac> that is correct
* Kamping_Kaiser forgets who is adepts developer, or i would point you to them
<os2mac> for the record... adept updater opens... it just segserv's on fetch updates.
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you install stuff?
<os2mac> lemme try
<_nesta> i just made a mistake and associated all files with xmms media player ... now i cant go to my system setting ... it pops up the media player instead ... how can i undo this ???
<mzelem> anyone know the command to run x11 configuration program?
<treakath> hey all
<os2mac> Kamping_Kaiser: yes.. I can install from Adept.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> mzelem: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<mzelem> k, thanks
<treakath> hey robdotgeek
<rjm101> does anyone know how to get gnomemeeting to see the x-eye camera, device manager sees it but it si not loaded
<treakath> hey snake
<_nesta> can anyone help please this has me really freaked out
<_nesta> i just made a mistake and associated all files with xmms media player ... now i cant go to my system setting ... it pops up the media player instead ... how can i undo this ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=NEEDINFO&bug_status=UPSTREAM&bug_status=PENDINGUPLOAD&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=adept&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=substring&value0-0-1=adept&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=adept&field0-0-3=status_whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=adept
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugzilla search for `adept`
<sampan> now THAT is a url
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. they don't make them like they used to ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bloatware!
<sampan> lol
* sampan attempts to type it in without making a mistake 
<os2mac> Kamping_Kaiser... so it is a problem with the app.... crashing on getting updates.
<Snake__> Hey guys, I got somethign thats really bothering me
* xianze wishes sampan good luck :)
<os2mac> I can user apt-get update then use adept to install updates.
<os2mac> until it gets fixed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. gl :)
<os2mac> gl?
<os2mac> good luck?
<Snake__> How come when I install programs off of adepts, they never show up in my menu
<Snake__> adept*
* sampan somehow gets a 404 when trying to type the url but it loads properly when clicking -- he decides the web is toying with him
<Snake__> I just downloaded a program called ace-of-pengiuns (a bunch of card games) and I have no idea how to access it.
<Snake__> Because its not in my "games" section
<Snake__> And this isn't my first program that did this to me
<Snake__> Come on guys :(
<_nesta> hey
<_nesta> what was the program name
<Snake__> Help :(
<sampan> snake__  to get a list of files for that package you could do: dpkg -L <packagename>
<sampan> if you look through the list, you should be able to find the exectuable name
<sampan> then add it to kmenu
<LacertaII> do i have to install some mp3 decoder before i can actually play them?
<_nesta> dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<_nesta> yah
<Snake__> ubotu: l LacertaII about mp3
<ubotu> Snake__: I don't know, could you explain it?
<_nesta> sampan can you help me?
<Snake__> ....
<Snake__> ubotu: tell LacertaII about mp3
<_nesta> i just made a mistake and associated all files with xmms media player ... now i cant go to my system setting ... it pops up the media player instead ... how can i undo this ???
<Snake__> There ya go LacertaII
<Snake__> Haha thanks a ton guys
<sampan> _nesta  i have no idea about how to change all file associations like that ... best i could suggest would be to open konqueror --- settings --> configure konqueror --> file associations and maybe change each type manually
<LacertaII> Snake__:  i thought that was a chell command :)
<sampan> _nesta, but i have no idea if that would fix your problem or not
<xianze> what is the local time at your place(s) ? :)
<Snake__> LacertaII: or you can do it the easy way
<Snake__> LacertaII: just download beep-media-player or XMMS, they come with the codecs
<XamDM> xianze: 01:45
<LacertaII> Snake__: k
<Snake__> :)
<xianze> =) here is the time 00:46 o_O are you people from all over the world? =) im from sweden and yes we have small tiny polarbears all over the place ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi xianze, want a kangaroo?
<Snake__> Is there anyway I could hot key opening the terminal in xfce??
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps xianze about a bit with an angry drop bear
<xianze> ok, i'll give you one polarbeer if you give me one kangaroo?
<polly_morf> Can anygody tell me why kaffeine is so buggy? I have switched to the Xine engine, but it still quits almost instalntly
<Kamping_Kaiser> xianze: ok. :) btw. it's 10:19 here :)
<Polly_Morf> anybody else that has the prblem that kdevelop hangs when openinga project?
<daryl> Is there a packages CD that I can get from anywhere?
<daryl> I want to install Kubuntu on a Laptop that has no ethernet port
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure. i don't think so
<daryl> :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think the dvd's have all of main (if that helps)
<daryl> I thought the DVD had the live CD and the install CD on.
<daryl> In which case the DVD has all that the CD has.
<daryl> Which doesn't include kdegames
<daryl> heh
<seth_k|lappy> the DVD has all of main, indeed
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does incude live+install, but i think it also has extra packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks seth_k|lappy
<daryl> Although, the laptop only has a CD drive.
<xianze> good night folks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> night
<Kamping_Kaiser> daryl: :(
<daryl> quite
* Kamping_Kaiser has pcmcia dongle with ethernet on
<daryl> Yeah, may have to get me one of those.
* Kamping_Kaiser is going through dapper-changes and getting everyones gpg keys
<taojah> anyone here?
<taojah> i need help big time
<xtacocorex> daryl: what programs do you need?
<daryl> games would do nicely
<daryl> dunno about any others yet
<xtacocorex> daryl: i guess i could try making a cd repository and creating an iso
<seth_k|lappy> Kamping_Kaiser, why getting GPG keys?
<xtacocorex> daryl: i have no clue how successful it'l be
<daryl> how I go about doing that?
<seth_k|lappy> s/why/why\ are\ you/
<xtacocorex> daryl: i'm looking for the wiki, i'll send you the url when i find it
<Kamping_Kaiser> seth_k|lappy: so enigmail stops telling me i don't have them ;)
<daryl> thanks.
<seth_k|lappy> Kamping_Kaiser, ah :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
* seth_k|lappy just uses the web interface for dapper-changes; I get e-mailed about my uploads and that's enough for me :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt upload ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to find some good info on using gpg
<Kamping_Kaiser> like how to use it ;)
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<xtacocorex> daryl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto
<daryl> merci
<xtacocorex> taojah: what seems to be your problem
<seth_k|lappy> Kamping_Kaiser, KGpg is good and has a nice interface; I recommend it if you're on KDE
<seth_k|lappy> Kamping_Kaiser, Seahorse for Gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll check it out, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it in apt?
<seth_k|lappy> Kamping_Kaiser, indeed it is. They both are
* Kamping_Kaiser discovers universe is not enabled... *enables* :)
<seth_k|lappy> !info kgpg
<ubotu> kgpg: (GnuPG frontend for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 425 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
<daryl> xtacocorex: that's assuming that I have another machine :s
<daryl> you running dapper flight 2?
<xtacocorex> daryl: no, breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info seahorse
<ubotu> seahorse: (A Gnome front end for GnuPG), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 860 kB, Installed size: 3064 kB
<daryl> oh well
<xtacocorex> daryl: yeah, if i ran dapper f2, i'd get stuff for you
<daryl> the games be .deb
<daryl> i can just download and install with dpkg -i blah.deb yah?
<xtacocorex> daryl: i would believeso
<daryl> seeing as they're all here http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/pool-breezy/kdegames/
<xtacocorex> daryl: i think thats what apt-get does in the end, uses dpkg
<daryl> yeah
<seth_k|lappy> indeed
<seth_k|lappy> but you won't be able to use those .debs unless you're running KDE 3.5
<seth_k|lappy> as their dependencies require it
<daryl> am :)
<daryl> assuming that comes with the latest dapper cd
<seth_k|lappy> ah, indeed
<djk_> how do i get all files from a site with wget?
<daryl> wget -R
<Kamping_Kaiser> wget -a website.com
<daryl> oh
<daryl> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<MrMazda> so which is is :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> -R recursive -a archive (iirc)
<F_E> both should be used with causion
<djk_> why
<Kamping_Kaiser> lots of :S *downloaded 9.5 gig of stuff before realising he had started downloading recursively*
<daryl> you could end up downloading the internet >_<
<F_E> because of traffic
<saikim> morning!
<sharket> morning ?
<sharket> lol
<sharket> :)
<sharket> hi saikim !!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi saikim
<saikim> haha sharket
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's morning :)
<saikim> here is 8:30am
<djk_> it's -r btw.. -R rejects..
<saikim> :P
<sharket> 01:31 here
<sharket> :))
<saikim> i am a newbie here!
<Kamping_Kaiser> 11:02 am :)
<saikim> and newbie to IRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi sharket
<sharket> hello Kamping_Kaiser
<sharket> i'm newbie in life
<sharket> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's up saikim:)
<saikim> newbie in kubuntu too...
<saikim> As a newbie i had face some common problem.
<saikim> but still can't find the solution from the forum and website too..
<xtacocorex> whats the command to list all installed packages on your system
<saikim> why my kubuntu sometime can mount my usb mass storage and sometime not?
<saikim> i had apt-get usbmount.
<sharket> well don't know
<saikim> arr?
<sharket> sometimes happens to me too
<saikim> i also can't mount manually myself
<saikim> for instance mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<saikim> mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist
<saikim> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<saikim> then shot me this message
<xtacocorex> saikim, sharket: try /dev/sdb1, i had that problem last night
<saikim> dunno why!
<Pupeno> does anybody know the name of the channel about audio on linux ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xtacocorex: dpkg --get-selections
<xtacocorex> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<saikim> xtacocorex, same result.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's long ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> xtacocorex: pipe it throgh less or grep
<xtacocorex> Kamping_Kaiser: definately, i'm going to try this repository cd, so i figured i'd back up all the installed packages i have
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<saikim> still can't fix.
<saikim> beside that i got a problem on both scim and fcitx
<Kamping_Kaiser> saikim: Kubuntu has had issues with usb stuff. *shrug*
<saikim> Kamping, sure?
<Kamping_Kaiser> very
<saikim> Kamping, then?
<sampan> saikim, there are significant issues with scim in breezy too
<sampan> unresolved issues, i should add
<saikim> sampan, scim too... feel disappoint with kubuntu...
<sampan> saikim  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/2565
<sampan> yeah on many chinese linux forums the chinese users are saying: "stick with hoary" :X
<saikim> SAMPAN, OIC
<sampan> hopefully dapper will have scim done properly
<sharket> :))
<crimsun_> we've been working very hard to fix it
<saikim> sampan, then i try fcitx. but fcitx same to me :P
<crimsun_> ming hua has done most of the heavy lifting for ubuntu dapper
<saikim> gentoo, also have some bugx with kde.
* xtacocorex must do dishes
<saikim> can't emerge kde last week.
<xtacocorex> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks again
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<sampan> crimsun_  good to know.  i haven't seen much change on the bug page, so i was wondering what was happening
<saikim> crimsun, ya! i had come here few time but still can't meet him.
<crimsun_> sampan: heh, I just uploaded 3 scim packages
<jrjx> I'm having a problem with my Kubuntu 5.10 system.  Yesterday, sometime during the day while I wasn't looking at it, my system went wonky such that the hard disk drive activity light went constant on and I couldn't get the system to respond, display anything from the auto screen blanking, etc.  As if something was using ~ 100% CPU and wasn't giving it up.  So, I did as I would for a malfunctioning Win NT-ish system and power cycled w/o cleanly shutting down.
<jrjx> Subsequent to the reboot ... now, my bar at the bottom of the screen (I think it's called "kicker") is malfunctioning, not showing me a little button for each separate window I open up, as it was showing to me previously.  I've looked at the online config options and see nothing obviously wrong.
<sampan> crimsun_  yay!  :)  when they are all in backports and functioning that's my FIRST priority to apt-get :)  the bugged version locked up my kubuntu so bad i couldn't even kill X nor change to a text-console login -- just hung hard -- had to literally power-down by holding in the power button
<sampan> was very nasty :X
<jrjx> What do I need to look at?
<saikim> exit
<taojah> hello
<saikim> quite
<taojah> anyone here
<robotgeek> taojah: hey
<taojah> when i press ctrl alt f2 it takes me to a bash shell right? and i have to login..so when im done and i hit exit it says logged out and then the login part comes back up..do i just leave that bash shell 'open' and hit ctrl alt f7 to return to kde or is the bash shell supposed to close with the exit
<robotgeek> taojah: no, it's okay
<taojah> ok
<taojah> is that bash shell different than the terminal konsole on kde ?
<robotgeek> taojah: not very
<sharket> ey robotgeek !
<sharket> i was looking 4 yoy
<sharket> *you
<sharket> for more than 2 days
<sharket> hehe
<robotgeek> sharket: really? why?
<sharket> yes
<DaSkreech> can I set who owns mounts in /etc/fstab?
<sharket> somebody told me u have a ppc too
<sharket> or something like
<jrjx> Tao: I think you're seeing, like, different virtual consoles.  One, the GUI console, is the F7, the other one is a "spare" one at the F2.  It's as if two different people were logged in using the same keyboard/monitor/mouse simultaneously, and you switched between which login is active with the Ctrl-Alt-F# keystroke.
<robotgeek> sharket: yes
<sharket> because i tried ur .deb
<sharket> java, but i have same error
<robotgeek> sharket: the java one?
<sharket> yes
<sharket> and i can't fix it
<sharket> don't know where is the matter
<sharket> i'm trying to setting up all tools :)
<robotgeek> sharket: hmm, okay..do this, one sec.
<sharket> 3D and that stuff
<sharket> and another thing, can i see .rm with ppc ?
<robotgeek> sharket: you can try the real player experimental stuff, but i never get any video
<sharket> because i use to see www.lando.co.uk videos
<sharket> any divx ?
<sharket> or not those propietaries files
<robotgeek> sharket: if it uses any special codecs, probably not
<sharket> well not so good
<sharket> :(
<robotgeek> sharket: okay, i know how to fix this, give me a minute. i have to ssh into my home computer
<sharket> yes
<sharket> this is my error
<sharket> bash: /opt/ibm-java2-ppc-50/bin/java: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<robotgeek> sharket: hmm, so you installed from the wiki, okay.
<sharket> i did
<robotgeek> sharket: you can also get it from plf now
<sharket> plf ?
<robotgeek> sharket: there's a nice .deb file
<sharket> give me the like please
<sharket> again
<sharket> but i have it installated, i guess..
<robotgeek> sharket: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , add the repository
<sharket>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<sharket>  +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<sharket>       3        /usr/bin/java-sablevm
<sharket>       4        /usr/lib/j2re1.5-ibm/jre/bin/java
<sharket> *     5        /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-ibm/bin/java
<sharket> and why it doesn't work ?
<robotgeek> sharket: hmm, okay. you have it installed then
<robotgeek> sharket: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sharket> yes
<sharket> i did last day from ur .deb
<robotgeek> hmm, so i figure you are going to use the sdk
<robotgeek> okay, remove the alias from your .bashrc
<robotgeek> gedit ~/.bashrc , and remove alias java = whatever
<callie> anyone her managed to get sim city 3000 running under kubuntu?
<sharket> ok
<sharket> then i don't' need add plf repositories ?
<sharket> but is good to have them
<sharket> no ?
<robotgeek> sharket: then, open another terminal and type 'java'. it should crib about libjvm not found
<robotgeek> sharket: no, you don't need them. this was the only package there for for ppc
<callie> or alternatly can someone tell me what command i need to use to pipe the output of one command to be written to a text file
<sharket> ok
<callie> i need it to be written and not just displayed in a viewer
<callie> hi robotgeek
<robotgeek> callie: you can use | tee
<sharket> i did it robotgeek
<robotgeek> sharket: what does 'java' output?
<callie> robotgeek: <command> | tee <nameof.file>  yeah?
<sharket> sharket@whitebox:~$ java
<robotgeek> callie: use command blah blah | tee file
<sharket> bash: java: command not found
<callie> cool
<robotgeek> sharket: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-ibm/bin/java ?
<robotgeek> sharket: type the entire path?
<sharket> um
<sharket> this works then
<sharket> well, try to do something
<sharket> hehehe
<robotgeek> sharket: maybe you can alias this in your .bashrc
<sharket> yes
<callie> hmmm, well that didn't up any info
<callie> but thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> sharket: alternatively, and better solution is export PATH=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-ibm/jre/bin:"${PATH}"
<robotgeek> callie: that did not work?
<robotgeek> callie: what are you trying to output?
<sharket> did it
<mrmarcel> gn8
<callie> it worked but i think im barking up the wrong tree here robotgeek
<robotgeek> callie: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<callie> clickity click
<robotgeek> sharket: hmm, my next release (not sure when) will fix the issue, hopefully. damn IBM java ppl
<fdelacruz> gud mornign guys
<robotgeek> evening fdelacruz
<fdelacruz> Im sorry robotgeek, its morning here in the philippines,
<robotgeek> fdelacruz: it's alrite, you don't need to be sorry :)
<callie> basically robotgeek im trying to get sim city to run, but with not much luck, so i want to see what the application is doing and weather its encountering some kind of error, but it locks up x so im not sure how to achieve this
<fdelacruz> advance merry xmass to all,
<callie> and to you fdelacruz
<robotgeek> sharket: i'll make edits to the JavaPPC page to reflect this, thanks
<fdelacruz> guys any recommendation to optimize my kubuntu performance! Im using HP Brio ba300 pIII with 256 mb memory
<sharket> thanks you not mee robotgeek
<callie> install more ram ;)
<sharket> :)
<fdelacruz> aside from installing more ram, any tweaks?
<sharket> i readed in one wiki doing that alias i'll fix it
<sharket> but i didn't
<sharket> hehe
<robotgeek> sharket: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<sharket> that is because i was exausted
<robotgeek> are you talking about that page?
<sharket> yes
<sharket> his can be avoided by adding the full path to java in your .bashrc
<sharket> this is a lie !
<sharket> hehe
<sharket> :)
<sharket> i tried and nothing, anyway
<sharket> :))
<sharket> what about 3D aceleration  ?
<robotgeek> sharket: with the old method, yes. that works. not with the .deb
<robotgeek> fdelacruz: turn off all flash effects
<robotgeek> okay, goin home now. later folks
<sharket> which old methods ?
<fdelacruz> k robot geek thanks I will try i
<sharket> setting all up by hand u mean ?
<robotgeek> sharket: yes, download from ibm site etc
<sharket> download from ibm what ?
<robotgeek> sharket: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC . instructions for installation for 1.5 :)
<robotgeek> sharket: i will update that, i guess later tonite
<sharket> no no
<sharket> i mean 3D
<sharket> not java
<sharket> i have have right, now
<robotgeek> sharket: hmm, okay. sorry, i missed a line
<robotgeek> sharket: what machine do you have?
<sharket> ibook, G4
<callie> brb
<sharket> ati 32 radeon i guess
<robotgeek> sharket: which year. ibooks g4 go a long way :)
<robotgeek> sharket: i need to go now, try "glxinfo | less" i guess
<robotgeek> sharket: later
<sharket> 800mhz
<nekostar> anyone experienced with wine here?
<nekostar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=cedega+cvs <<<--
<nekostar> was following that guide to put in and its broken at the dcom98 bit
<nekostar> so i got the dcom98 and tried wine DCOM98 but i get a new error about a library i dont have
<sharket> robotgeek_away: http://pastebin.com/475998
<djk_> isn't dcom98 installed via winesetup?
<nekostar> its supposed to be yeah but that part is broken...
<nekostar> microsoft changed the dl link
<nekostar> thus i had to install it manually
<nekostar> but that doesnt work
<nalioth> nekostar: if the wiki won't help you, google will. cedega from cvs is not an ubuntu only thing
<illogic-al> hi! i've got a dapper problem.
<illogic-al> I installed the dapper drake kubuntu iso and apart from not recodgnizing my network card
<illogic-al> all seemed well, until i tried to reboot into kubuntu
<psyke> illogic-al: try ifup eth0
<illogic-al> i get to the grub boot screen but then it sticks at the boot screen
<nekostar> nalioth, im trying to just get the first bit working atm...
<nekostar> the wine bit
<illogic-al> so I'm just staring a white letters on a black screen with the words "savedefault" and "boot"
<illogic-al> not much fun.
<psyke> illogic-al: try rebooting and selecting the recovery mode instead
<illogic-al> did. still doesn't work
<psyke> when I dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper, the kernel panicked on boot, maybe it's the same for you..
<illogic-al> what is the magical "recovery mode" supposed to do anyway 'cause it's kernel options don't seem much different from the defualt.
<psyke> I installed cleanly via the flight 2 cd and it worked fine
<psyke> recovery mode shows more boot messages and doesn't start the X server by default, I think
<illogic-al> this was a clean install.
<psyke> does breezy work on your system? maybe your hardware is causing a conflict with dapper's kernel
<illogic-al> psyke so basically the only change is removing the kernel option "quiet"
<illogic-al> psyke, hardware could be causing a conflict but i'll never know till i get on OS on their will I?
<psyke> illogic-al: on my system it doesn't start X, so it's more than that
<illogic-al> and the installer kernel did boot, so if anything it's a prob with the kernel installed
<psyke> the installer kernel should be pretty much the same as what was installed...
<illogic-al> psyke, thing's like loading or rather not loading the initrd would be good to add to a "recovery" kernel.
<illogic-al> if you happen to be a developer :-)
<illogic-al> psyke, "pretty much" seems to be the difference between working and not working.
<psyke> I'm not a dev, just a user
<illogic-al> is their anyway to use the kernel included with the install CD?
<illogic-al> psyke, do you know where I would file a bug report?
<illogic-al> hah! found the kernel. and initrd used at install.
<illogic-al> anyone know how i can copy these to disk in rescue mode?
<Snake__> Is there anyway to set a hotkey to open terminal in xfce?
<illogic-al> guess not.
<admrl> alrighty im having amazing problems with mimetypes
<admrl> any time i open a native kde app i get a mimetype error
<admrl> it is
<admrl> it says "could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<admrl> anyone had that problem
<admrl> i fixed it
<Snake__> What was it admrl ?
<admrl> where can i report bugs
<Snake__> !bugs
<Snake__> Damn it ubotu
<admrl> well i changed a mimetype icon
<admrl> for .smc
<Snake__> admrl: you can go to kubuntu.org and report bugs
<admrl> they are supernintendo roms that you can play with zsnes or something of the sort
<admrl> and i changed the mimetype to something that didnt come in the icon theme
<admrl> and whenever i opened a native kde app i would get a sorry message
<admrl> Snake__: would i need to find out if it is a problem with kde or kubuntu first..?
<_hilz_> Hi people...
<Snake__> Mmmmm ya
<_hilz_> I just installed Kubuntu.. can anyone tell me how to install a vnc server?
<_hilz_> tightvnc if possible
<admrl> sudo apt-get install tightvnc..?
<apokryphos> !vnc
<ubotu> [vnc]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<admrl> id assume it would fall into the university repo
<admrl> _hilz_ : have you ever used linux before
<admrl> or a debian based linux distro..?
<_hilz_> admri: very breifly
<_hilz_> admri: i am using it now! :)
<admrl> haha
<admrl> well learn synaptic
<admrl> its all you need for installing packages
<apokryphos> admrl: Adept; this is #kubuntu ;-)
<admrl> later you might need to learn to compile from source but i havnt had to do it much
<admrl> sorry i dont use Adept
<admrl> i dont like it
<admrl> but i have a phone call and must get going
<_hilz_> I found Adept.. but not synaptic. is there synaptic in kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> _hilz_: adept is the default kubuntu package manager; synaptic is the default ubuntu one
<apokryphos> try them both out and stick with the one you like
<vblanton> Anyone know why I can view my apache2.0 webserver on any computer in the house but no one outside the house (past the router/firewall) can see my website? I have enabled port forwarding of PORT 80 on my router/firewall
<apokryphos> and if you get bored enough, try the others that are out there too. Whatever floats your boat.
<nalioth> _hilz_: you can install it and use it
<_hilz_> install it using Adept?! thats twisted!
<apokryphos> =)
<_hilz_> just kidding! i'll try it now
<nalioth> _hilz_: you can use konsole + apt-get
<_hilz_> so what would the command be ? apt-get synaptic ?
<apokryphos> _hilz_: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<_hilz_> daaamn! that was easy!
<cmoman> vblanton: do you have a domain name registered
<apokryphos> _hilz_: apt is my preferred method 8)
<_hilz_> sudo apt-get install tightvnc ... it says package not found...
<_hilz_> is there a vnc server package that anyone can recommend?
<_hilz_> with a java interface...like tightvnc ?
<vblanton> cmoman: no
<vblanton> cmoman: errr yes
<vblanton> cmoman: but not for my computer
<vblanton> cmoman: i don't need one though
<cmoman> vblanton: so you're sure people can connect to your machine from outside your house
<vblanton> cmoman: i have port forwarding enabled for port 80...
<vblanton> cmoman: but people can't connect
<cmoman> so you have a static ip or using a dynamic dns service
<djk_> _hilz_: tightvncserver is in universe..
<_hilz_> and what is universe ?
<apokryphos> !tell _hilz_ about repositories
<_hilz_> why not?
<vblanton> cmoman: dynamic dhcp
<vblanton> cmoman: want to test the site?
<vblanton> http://67.54.220.192:4665/
<vblanton> I changed the port to 4665 to see if that helped but nope :(
<_mark> Does anyone know / where  I can get a list of respo's?
<djk_> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<djk_> perhaps there..
<vblanton> otherwise search the ubuntu wiki for repositories and you should find a number of pages on them
<vblanton> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<cmoman> vblanton: yeah I tried connecting, no joy here. Have you configured the ports that Apache listens on
<lulu> what options do I need to change to from defaults in fstab for vfat partition so non-root users can write to it?
<vblanton> cmoman: I enabled all ports at one time and still no go
<cmoman> vitual hosting?
<cmoman> virtual hosting
<vblanton> cmoman: yes. the ports are being forwarded appropriately. that is why I can see my own site. and so can my mom downstairs
<djk_> lulu: user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<lulu> djk_: thx :)
<djk_> you're welcome
<cmoman> vblanton: pretty new to configuring webservers myself and generally use Kguarddog and Kguidedog for configuring firewalls etc
<_hilz_> ok now i know there are four repositoreis... how do i see the packages that are in "universe" in synaptic ?
<_hilz_> is it possible at all?
<apokryphos> _hilz_: did you read the link I gave you?
<djk_> after editing /etc/apt/sources.list run sudo apt-get update
<_hilz_> i just saw it...! man... i have so much to learn in one day!
<_hilz_> i was wonderint what was that ! tell thingy!
<_hilz_> now i saw all the messages !
<_hilz_> let me read
<cmoman> vblanton: does your isp actually allow you to host a webserver on your connection?
<cmoman> vblanton: just wondered if the isp might be blocking
<_mark> Is There an xvid codec available?
<Snake__> Can anyone her teach me how to write shell scripts?
<Snake__> here*
<Mr-Falkor> Snake__, use google, and search for a guide
<nalioth> Snake__: www.tldp.org has nice writeups on them
<Snake__> Ooo sweet site!
<Snake__> Thanks :)
<nalioth> Snake__: also you can ask uncle google
<robotgeek> _mark: yes, did you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<Snake__> :)
<goldbrick> http://castlezzt.net/slideshow/where%20is%20your%20god%20now.jpg
<robotgeek> goldbrick: that is offtopic, so please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<goldbrick> sorry, okay
<jaakko> Hi human beings. Do you think Kubuntu, i.e. Ubuntu with X + konq + kaffeine + amarok + kdelibs will fit into 256 MB CF card?
<ggilbert> doubtful :)
<jaakko> Someone should give it a try :)
<jaakko> I'm just dreaming about totally silent Kubuntu HTPC. Actually it doesn't need KDE, but since amarok is _the_ music player, kdelibs needs to be installed, and... why not other nice kde apps also :)
<jaakko> Umm. When keyboards with apt-get update & upgrade hotkeys will hit the markets?
<jaakko> Just spend last night installing winxp on my lil' brother' gaming pc. Wish there was such hotkeys :)
<Snake__> jaakko: thats a great idea
<Snake__> linux keyboards
<Snake__> u might wanna pitch it to logitech :)
<jaakko> Yup ;) If I had to type "sudo apt-get upate && apt-get upgrade -V" once per day, linux keyboard would save maybe a month of my life time :)
<admrl> alrighty
<admrl> sorry about that
<Snake__> Man that would be awesome...
<Snake__> a linux specific keyboard
<admrl> i got on the phone and my sister got on the computer
<Snake__> lol admrl dont u hate that?
<admrl> haha ya she had to play sum flash game
<jaakko> Sure one can bind any commands to regular hotkeys.. but u know, it would be different thing if there was "apt-get" printed into the keys :)
<admrl> and when it doesnt work she trys to get me to fix it
<Snake__> But apt-get is going to be replaced by aplitude soon...so we would be better off with "Get Programs"
<Snake__> Lol admrl the best thing is when AOL videos wont work for my lil sis, and she complains to me about it
<jaakko> "Get Programs" sounds a bit too microsoft :)
<admrl> how would apt-get have its own key
<admrl> ya millsberry.com or something
<admrl> im teaching her apt-get but she doesnt get it yet
<Snake__> admrl: we are going to build a linux specific keyboard
<Snake__> :)
<admrl> are you now..?
<admrl> ubuntu gear..?
<Snake__> in our heads. and talk about how cool it would be if it was real :-P
<exium> Alright. Newbie: Is kynaptic on Kubuntu 5.10
<admrl> haha
<Snake__> exium: No, Kubuntu 5.10 comes with adept...if thats what you mean
<Snake__> kynaptic was so pre-schooler it wasn't even funny
<exium> Ok. Bit obvious, but I was making sure.
<exium> lol.
<borisattva> hi, i just downloaded and burnt a DVD of breezy kubuntu, which is claimed to be a combo install and live cd. the dvd is acessible in linux environment, but its neither bootable nor accessible in windows for the 'live' demonstration. was this dropped or did i do something wrong?
<admrl> i was scared to install kubuntu because i thought there was only one guy working on it in the background with no work going into it so i installed ubuntu and installed kde on it
<Snake__> borisattva: that's not how a live CD works
<jaakko> Actually I switched from cli apt-get to adept yesterday. I even made an icon for adept in the kpanel :)
<Snake__> borisattva: you boot with the CD in it, and it should run without messing up your windows partitions
<borisattva> snake: i was able to boot into the 'live ubuntu' cd given to me at work..
<Snake__> borisattva: through windows?!
<borisattva> no thourgh booting into it bypassing windows
<Snake__> borisattva: ya thats what your kubuntu disk should be doing
<borisattva> the dvd i burnt does not appear bootable, and i verified the boot sequence on all machines installed. they boot from othere bootable meddia just fine
<jaakko> Btw, I wish next Kubuntu will have proper WLAN applet. (Or next KDE release will have...)
<admrl> borisattva: and dont save anything to your harddrive it could currupt the filesystem
<exium> Last question: I have a fat partition I want to mount. Should I use -mount or use the disk tool?
<Snake__> admrl: he wouldn't be able to, ntfs is read only on live disks
<jaakko> exium: what disk tool are you referring?
<borisattva> strange it is not.. is there a special way to burn it? i just right clicked it and chose write to dvd on the iso i downloaded..
<exium> Default Kubuntu under System Settings -- Disk & Filesystems
<admrl> i had a harddrive get currupted after using i think a knoppix disc for a few days while my parents used windows
<Snake__> borisattva: No that should work....perhaps just try downloading the live CD and using that
<admrl> exium: sudo mount /dev/?device?
<jaakko> exium: strange, I don't have that.. is under K button?
<borisattva> i was hoping to be able to give out the bootable dvds though.. as they appear to pack alot more with them
<Snake__> Well the DVDs should work..
<exium> yes jaakko
<sarag> hello
<admrl> whatever your device is if its like a hard drive it will be like /dev/hda1
<Snake__> Did you finalize the disk?
<sarag> can anyone help me with a dvd problem?
<jaakko> exium: my ~/.kde is 2-3 years old, seems it's not upgraded properly :)
<kakei> how can i dowload a full folder from a FTP with the shell?
<admrl> whats the problem sarag
<ggilbert> hehe
<jaakko> exium: anyway, if I need to mount something more than once and it's not an usb device, I tend to put it into fstab
<Snake__> borisattva: when you burned it, did you tell it to finalize the CD?
<ggilbert> jaakko: I have this habit of wiping my ~/.kde ever new release. Just to see if anything cool has been added to the default :p
<sarag> i have xine, vlc, totem etc but cant seem to play a dvd with my internad paler
<borisattva> snake__ i'm new to linux, is finalization meant to occur by default when using the right click "burn to dvd" command on an ISO file?
<borisattva> i didnt see an option to select it in that method
<sarag> internalayer
<Snake__> borisattva: it depends, what did you use to burn the disk?
<sarag> damn keyboard
<exium> jaakko, still a new player to linux. fstab is a bit voodoo to me.
<jaakko> ggilbert: haha, but what about your personalized desktop?? I know, maybe one should wipe .kde at least once per year to avoit problems generally :)
<borisattva> its a sony cd/dvd+-rw.. sony dvd-r's. and i just used the i guess whatever built-in dvd burning method that ubuntu has
<ggilbert> jaakko: Well I back it up first :)
<Snake__> Ohhh.....hmm I don't know anything about ubuntu's burning methods, I thought you used windows
<ggilbert> in terms of my customization, that only takes 10-20 minutes to do
<jaakko> exium: well, fstab may be a bit unfriendly, but at least he doesn't sleep with your gf or drink your beers.
<ggilbert> every six months or so :)
<sarag> whats the best way to watch as dvd on a kbuntu system
<ggilbert> sarag:  isntall xine-ui
<admrl> sarag did you already get everything from ubuntu plf repos
<Snake__> borisattva: perhaps burn the kubuntu disks under windows?
<sarag> i have xine
<sarag> and vlc
<ggilbert> sarag: then just open up xine and hit the dvd button
<admrl> sarag: your going to need to add the plf repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jaakko> ggilbert: for me it takes one hour to decide what bg image to use :) that's why I try to avoid tweaking my desktop...
<Snake__> borisattva: or if you just want to hand out disk, do it the easy way and order ubuntu disks off the site
<borisattva> hehe i dont have a windows pc with a dvdr anymore.. i liked ubuntu so much i sacked it :( and my laptop only has cdr
<sarag> ill try brb
<ggilbert> jaakko:  :)
<Snake__> Ah I see...
<admrl> sarag:and install the librarys and such to watch a dvd
<Snake__> Hmmm you might want to go to #ubuntu to talk about that
<borisattva> i'll do that, i think my associates will like kubunut more . but whatever works
<Snake__> they may be able to help you more
<jaakko> sarag: for dvds I recommend kaffeine + xine-engine (maybe gstreamer would do also)
<borisattva> thanks for the help guys
<ggilbert> jaakko: Personally I've always found kaffeine way too unstable.
<Snake__> borisattva: Like I said, you could got #ubuntu and try for help there
<Snake__> could go to**
<admrl> sarag: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf <<<<<<<<<< here is info and everything you need to watch a dvd
<jaakko> ggilbert: me too, but personally I've always found KDE apps way too sweet.
<admrl> sarag: and add the plf repo to your sources.list
<ggilbert> jaakko: I love kaffeine and all, but it doesnt do me much good if it crashes halfway through the movie :)
<jaakko> ggilbert: that means, I rather fill bugreports about unstable kde apps that switch to non-kde :) you know, consistent...
<ggilbert> I do use kaffeine for mp3s though
<admrl> i like amarok for music
<ggilbert> Hopefully the file-open bug disappears in dapper drake :)
<admrl> im having that mimetype problem again
<admrl> ugh!
<admrl> its horrable
<jaakko> ggilbert: I know the feeling, halfway a movie you think "umm, maybe too much unsharping" and press x... crash!
<ggilbert> I prefer juk for my music and then kaffeine for the one off mp3s
<ggilbert> both are good apps though, juk just suits my way of listening a bit better
<nomasteryoda> ggilbert, kaffeine is too bulky as is juk and amarok... xmms is sweet though
<admrl> yes juk is also amazing
<Snake__> Is there anyway to open pictures in konsole?
<admrl> ya i used to go for xmms
<nomasteryoda> ggilbert, if you have a spare system on your network... you can setup ampache and use it
<admrl> haha!
<jaakko> ggilbert: amarok will be really killer, just needs to be more stable too.
<admrl> Snake__:
<admrl> shit
<Snake__> :)
<jaakko> Snake__: aart?
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> Ill try it
<admrl> Snake__: your if you want to do that im pretty sure you can find something that will change it to ascii
<admrl> and get it to open buti ve never heard of something that opens an image on the command line
<ggilbert> jaakko: I just normally don't do much with playlists. I just type the name of the cd or the artist I want to hear
<jaakko> movies are nice in ascii mode, expect subtitles are pretty unclear
<Snake__> lol
<jaakko> ggilbert: so mpg123 would do fine for u :)
<admrl> ive never figured that one out jaako
<ggilbert> yeah
<admrl> haha!
<admrl> nice jaakko
<admrl> im getting this again "Sorry could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<ggilbert> jaakko: mpg123 was what I used until I switched to kde last year :)
<admrl> when i open native kde apps
<jaakko> ggilbert: i'm sorry for that :/
<ggilbert> ha
<admrl> ggilbert what wm did you use before that
<ggilbert> ion
<admrl> ion hmmmm isnt that just windows with like black behind them
<ggilbert> http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<admrl> oh yes
<admrl> that is one pretty desktop
<ggilbert> I was mostly a terminal guy until I switched to kde
<Snake__> !info ion
<admrl> i still am
<admrl> im using kde and ctrl+alt+f1 ;)
<ggilbert> came full circle
<admrl> vt1 is my friend :)
<ggilbert> kde was also the first de I used in linux :)
<admrl> ya me also
<admrl> i tried gnome on mandrake
<admrl> but hated it
<ggilbert> I liked gnome
<ggilbert> switched from kde to it
<_sara> sourselist was giving me guff whenm i tried to apt-gety update
<Snake__> I hate gnome..
<Snake__> kde is to slow
<Snake__> xfce for life
<jaakko> I thought fvwm95 was amazing, until found KDE 1.0 :-)
<ggilbert> hehe
<admrl> _sara are you sarag..?
<jaakko> Snake__: kde is not that slow if you run kde apps only. imho mix-toolkit de is slow
<ggilbert> jaakko: my first linux install defaulted to fvwm95. I couldnt stand it and then I found kde :p
<Snake__> jaakko: it is when your running it on 800 mhz with 512 ram ;)
<ggilbert> it was so cool at the time
<jaakko> ggilbert: i run kde on 233 mmx with 160 mb of ram. (well, the cpu was extreme mobile version with huge 512 kb l2 cache!!)
<ggilbert> :)
<ggilbert> the good old days
<jaakko> it was even enough power to decode divx movies!
<ggilbert> not that I miss them. I'm much happier with kde 3.5 than I was with beta 2 :p
<admrl> anyone try kde 4 yet..?
<jaakko> yeah, 2.x was not so great.
<ggilbert> no?
<admrl> ive heard you can download it
<ggilbert> I never really used 2.x
<jaakko> while 1.x was so fresh, 2.x was mainly slow. 3.x was a breakthrough
<ggilbert> jaakko: 3.2 was what got me back on it
<admrl> jaakko: how long have you been using linux
<jaakko> ggilbert: i also had my non-kde period, was running WindowMaker back then :)
<jaakko> admrl: got my first computer '97 and installed first slackware '98 :)
<admrl> jaakko: ya i had mine too but i ran fluxbox
<jaakko> afeter that, it's been really sad story... nowdays they almost my entire life :/
<jaakko> s/they/they're
<jaakko> admrl: yup, another really lightweight wm. anyway, nowdays i tink one sould run de, not just wm with some applet bar
<jaakko> for de means one toolkit, highly usable d'n'd etc.
<admrl> panel in kde 3.5 was a big step i think
<jaakko> admrl: agree, especially the possibility have multiple panels
<ggilbert> jaakko: you could have that before 3.5 :)
<admrl> ya i just went from 2 panels back to 1 tho
<admrl> haha
<jaakko> did I? oh damn :/
<admrl> ya i used that in 3.4*;)
<admrl> im thinking adding taskbar v2 or whatever
<ggilbert> I have a kind of gnomish set up now :p
<ggilbert> my panel layout looks nearly identical to the default gnome
<admrl> anyone have screenshots!?
<jaakko> hey guys, everyone upload your screenshot right now?
<admrl> *runs to tripod
<robotgeek> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6048
<robotgeek> not much, this is my gnome desktop
<jaakko> heh, http://nurkka.org/tmp/screen.jpg
<robotgeek> aghhh, my script is messed up
<admrl> http://admrlpix.tripod.com/dktoppix/bar2.png
<jaakko> maybe the best thing i love in kde is kioslave... i could save my screenshot direcly into sftp:// if i would not use gimp :)
<robotgeek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6051 , there we go
<ggilbert> yes
<ggilbert> that's what keeps me on kde
<sara_> what was that ftyp addy admrl?
<robotgeek> u mean you guys don't use "sleep 3; import -frame -depth 8 -dither -quality 9 foo.png"
<admrl> ummm i dont remember search google for ubuntu and plf
<robotgeek> lol, i got that from the wiki
<ggilbert> robotgeek: gone native. now I use ksnapshot :)
<sara_> i got d/c
<admrl> that was for you sara_
<jaakko> admrl: LOL OMG :D
<admrl> but i need to go
<admrl> yep yep
<robotgeek> sara_: java problems?
<admrl> thank you thank you  *bows**
<robotgeek> admrl: ?
<sara_> troubles playing a rented dvd on my internal dvd player
<jaakko> admrl: where i can dl that bg?
<sara_> i have vlc, kaffeine, xine etc
<robotgeek> is that kicker, admrl ?
<jaakko> sara_: what's the prob exactly?
<robotgeek> sara_: you need libdvdcss, i guess
<nomasteryoda> yes
<sara_> i'll try to get  libdvdcss
<nomasteryoda> that would be the file
<robotgeek> sara_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nomasteryoda> libdvdcss2
<karvr> evening, does anyone know if its possible to get the kernel source 2.6.12-10-386
<robotgeek> sara_: feel free to ask if you don't follow
<taojah> is it possible to 'irc in root' with Kubuntu ?
<robotgeek> taojah: what do you mean, irc while your are root? if so, yes. but why :)
<taojah> yes thats what i mean
<sara_> im going there
<taojah> i have read its very dangerous
<robotgeek> taojah: yes, because you may be compromised. and then, some has access as root. pooof!
<taojah> how can i check if i am root
<jaakko> taojah: it's dangerous to be a root... u know, if human is given too much power, sooner or later everything is destroyed :)
<robotgeek> taojah: whoami
<taojah> whats that
<ggilbert> a good rule of thumb is, if you don't need to be root to do something, don't be root
<robotgeek> taojah: that tells you who you are :). if it says your name in the console, you are safe
<taojah> ok
<taojah> what would it say if i was root
<karvr> I updated kernel thru apt updater to 2.6.12-10 , I'm having trouble getting the source file is it available ??
<sara_> libdvdread3 is already the newest version
<jaakko> sara_: if start dvd player in konsole, what's outputted there?
<sara_> how do u start a dvd in console?
<jaakko> sara_: i mean just run kaffeine or xine in konsole
<jaakko> alt+f2 -> konsole -> kaffeine for example
<sara_> as root?
<jaakko> sara_: well, as normal user firstly
<robotgeek> karvr: why do you need source for?
<sara_> sara@S0106000b6ae2fb77:~$ kaffeine: GStreamerPart: New gstreamer state: READY
<karvr> im trying toinstall klamav and it requires it
<jaakko> sara_: did u click "open dvd"? try to switch to xine-engine
<jaakko> apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<jaakko> Settings -> Player engine -> Kaffeine
<robotgeek> karvr: does it need kernel-source or kernel-headers
<sara_> kaffeine-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<karvr> source
<Alltaken> ok guys, so what is the difference between Gnome and KDE, why would one choose kubuntu over ubuntu? is it just visual, or somthing mroe than that
<jaakko> sara_: what ubuntu release you are using?
<sara_> kbuntu breezy
<karvr> error is ...kernel source files not found
<jaakko> Alltaken: haven't read torvald's opinion? it's the thruth, cos' mr. linus is the master of (linux) universe
<Alltaken> jaakko:  where would i find this opinion?
<jahshua> robotgeek what about using sudo in console while on irc and webpages etc.. is that dangerous ?
<robotgeek> jahshua: yes
<jaakko> sara_: umm.. have you run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade recently?
<jahshua> shit
<jahshua> :(
<jahshua> i have been doing that alot
<jaakko> Alltaken: slashdot.org for example :)
<sara_> kakko just did
<robotgeek> jahshua: hmm, no i misunderstodd
<sara_> jakko
<jaakko> jahshua: forget the root account, just use sudo if root access is needed
<jahshua> i dont have a root account
<jahshua> heh
<robotgeek> jahshua: no, browsing on the internet while sudo in console is safe :)
<jahshua> i only have one
<jahshua> you cant access root on kubuntu right?
<robotgeek> jahshua: hmm, actually it's disabled. but you can enable it
<jahshua> oh
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell jahshua about sudo
<jahshua> but i have no account for it
<robotgeek> jahshua: read the link which ubotu sent you
<jaakko> sara_: weird, i think your system is broken or something
<jahshua> yes i have read that
<jahshua> i was still confused
<jahshua> because some people told me different things
<jahshua> but now i understand :)
<sara_> maybe my sourcelist is screwy
<jahshua> what does this do robotgeek sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jaakko> sara_: as you seem to live in the other side of atlantis, unfortunately i'm not able to come there and fix your dvd playback :/
<Mr-Falkor> anyone know about a good source.list for apt ?
<robotgeek> sara_: cat /etc/issue , what does it say?
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Mr-Falkor> thnx
<robotgeek> jahshua: installs gcc and the libraries installed
<jaakko> sara_: could you paste your source list? (or
<jahshua> what is that
<robotgeek> jahshua: a compiler, with which you can compile c,c++, java and other code written in those languages
<jahshua> oooh
<jahshua> interesting
<jahshua> can i install it ?
<sara_> i just need the repository for kaffeine-xine
<robotgeek> jahshua: if you install build-essential, it gets installed
<jaakko> sara_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<sara_> thx
<jahshua> its a program/package right ?
<gverig1> I installed kubuntu (default configuration) and I have no sound now... Any idea (or standard sound fixes)?
<robotgeek> gverig1: lsmod, lspci outputs to pastebin :)
<Hobbsee> jahshua: yes, it is
<jaakko> sara_: kaffeine-xine is in universe, so you need something like deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<sara_> sweet dude
<gverig1> robotgeek: All of them or audio-related only?
<DaSkreech> Whats the default office suite in Kubuntu?
<robotgeek> gverig1: it's the pastebin, so i don't mind full. whichever is easier
<DaSkreech> the libs for Koffice and Openoffice are both installed but neither suite is
<jaakko> sara_: btw, what dvd you're going to watch? :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: openoffice 2
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Thanks
<gverig1> robotgeek: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/476207
<Alltaken> jaakko:  linus likes KDE because he wants to tweek a crap load of stuff (my summery of his opinion from slashdot)
<Alltaken> i think i will try Gnome (i have tried KDE in the past), see what its like.
<robotgeek> Alltaken: same here, very configurable :)
<jaakko> Alltaken: roger that
<sara_> haha   charlie and the choc
<jaakko> torvalds is a coder, not UI designer
<sara_> im d/l kaffiene-xine
<Alltaken> robotgeek:  my last experience with Linux left me not using it coz i spent about 100Hours trying to get 5.1 channel sound working, and never got it to LOL.  out of the box is my perference to highly configurable
* Alltaken is a designer BTW
<robotgeek> gverig1: you are in luck, sound guru crimsun is here
<robotgeek> hey crimsun, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/476207
<crimsun> that's my cue to "use the restroom"
<robotgeek> gverig1: did you try your mixer settings, raise volume etc. cause all the sound modules seem loaded
<robotgeek> crimsun: lol
<sara_> kaffeine-xine depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2); however:
<sara_>   Version of libgcc1 on system is 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9.
<sara_> waa waa
<gverig1> robotgeek: When I try to set the sount server (autodetect or alsa) I get an error
<jaakko> sara_: are you sure you run apt-get DIST-upgrade?
<robotgeek> gverig1: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<crimsun> gverig1: what's the issue?
<gverig1> robotgeek: device can't be opened for playback
<sara_> do i have to use kaffeine?
<gverig1> robotgeek: restart- both OK
<crimsun> gverig1: start by pasting onto pastebin the output of ''cat /proc/asound/cards''
<sara_> for dvd?
* robotgeek hands over power to crimsun
<jaakko> sara_: just boot winxp or wait hd-dvd :D
<robotgeek> sara_: no, hold on
<robotgeek> sara_: sudo apt-get -f install
<gverig1> crimsun: %( the command you gave says something about USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8ad
<sara_> i cant believe that i have xine, vlc, kaffeine,totem etc and cant plasy a dvd
<swim> hey folks does kubuntu have an update notification deally like ubuntu does?
<sara_> k
<DaSkreech> swim: Good question :)
<robotgeek> sara_: then, you need to install libdvdscss
<crimsun> gverig1: paste the output onto http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<robotgeek> sara_: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<sara_> k its removed
<sara_> its doing it..
<gverig1> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/476210
<sara_> Unpacking replacement libdvdcss2 ...
<sara_> Setting up libdvdcss2 (1.2.5-1) ...
<sara_> is the last line] 
<jaakko> Alltaken: what's your sound chip?
<gverig1> crimsun: Where in the logs would I look for more details?
<crimsun> gverig1: ok in a Konsole, echo snd-via82xx-modem | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<sara_> now hat robotgeek?
<sara_> thx by the way
<robotgeek> sara_: now, play the dvd
<Alltaken> jaakko:  i have blown up that Mobo since then
<robotgeek> sara_: enjoy :)
<Alltaken> i am on a new computer now, so i dunno yet.
<jaakko> Alltaken: cos' i also spend ~10h setting up spdif playback, until i realized i was using coaxial cable while the laptop had optical interface :D
<Alltaken> but all three of my Mobos are AC97 codec chips, i assume that is fairly standard sound decoding these days
<sara_> when u say play dvd with kaffiene  it just sits there.. no error..but no play
<Alltaken> jaakko:  he he.  na i just use the 3 mini plugs
<robotgeek> sara_: select xine engine, it shud play
<robotgeek> i gotta eat food now, back in 15
<gverig1> crimsun: did that, added that entry. What do I do now?
<sara_> where do u get the chance to select xine engine?
<jaakko> sara_: Settings -> Player engine -> Kaffeine
<sara_> k thx
<crimsun> gverig1: do you want to use your onboard sound as the primary?
<jaakko> not really intuative way
<gverig1> crimsun: That's the only one I have (AFAIK)
<gverig1> crimsun: So, yeah.
<gverig1> crimsun: I take it I need to unload the driver or something...
<swim> anyone know if kubuntu has an update notification deally like ubuntu does?
<crimsun> gverig1: no, you have two devices, a usb device and a pci onboard one
<sara_> it seems to just hang after i select kaffeine in settings... and click open dvd .. it just sits there
<Snake__> Does anyone know where I could find a LCARS theme at?
<Hobbsee> swim: it doesnt now, there's the adept update manager though, in the kmenu, it should do in the next release
<gverig1> crimsun: I don't have a USB device... OH!!! It's probably my webcam with mic...
<swim> gotcha thx Hobbsee
<gverig1> crimsun: Can you please PM how to fix this? bbl
<sara_> how do u get the menu screen
<crimsun> gverig1: I can't help you unless you're physically present, just ping me when you return
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Should I take it by that that it's in dapper now?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Or in progress rather
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's not in dapper now, that i've seen, and it's on the wiki as a planned kubuntu project
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I suppose it's a trivial thing to do
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<Mr-Falkor> I`ve got a problem with glib
<Mr-Falkor> When I was trying to compile gaim, I got an error that glib (cant remember) was already installed but it returned glib (cant remember) a newer version
<crimsun> Mr-Falkor: sudo apt-get install gaim
<crimsun> Mr-Falkor: don't try to compile 2.0beta. It will eat stuff.
<satempler> when trying to open up a video file with kaffeine i get an error :No URI handler implemented for "system:/home/Downloads/TWiT_033_h264.mov"
<kkathman> crimsun: I also heard there was a mass feedback on some of the features they removed
<satempler> now when I change system: to file: and plugin my user name between Downloads and home it works fine
<Snake__> is WINE hard to use?
<satempler> how do i change my home folder opening system:/home to file:/home/satempler
<kkathman> Snake__: not really, but its a bit picky on how well it works with some programs
<Snake__> Is it worth my time downloading?
<kkathman> check out Frank's Corner Snake before you download
<Snake__> Franks corner?
<kkathman> Snake__: no I ran updates yesterday and it faulted .... I shutdown and rebooted and attempted again tno I ran updates yesterday and it faulted .... I shutdown and rebooted and yep
<kkathman> argghhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kkathman> wtf
<kkathman> Snake__: one sec
<Snake__> Okie dokie :)
<kkathman> Snake__: http://frankscorner.org/
<Snake__> wrong C/P?
<kkathman> grrrr sometimes Kvirc retains things it shouldnt
<Snake__> lol
<kkathman> anyway...thats a really good site for running windows proggies under Linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<jrjx> I'm having a problem with my Kubuntu 5.10 system.  Yesterday, sometime during the day while I wasn't looking at it, my system went wonky such that the hard disk drive activity light went constant on and I couldn't get the system to respond, display anything from the auto screen blanking, etc.  As if something was using ~ 100% CPU and wasn't giving it up.  So, I did as I would for a malfunctioning Win NT-ish system and power cycled w/o cleanly shutting down.
<jrjx> Subsequent to the reboot ... now, my bar at the bottom of the screen (I think it's called "kicker") is malfunctioning, not showing me a little button for each separate window I open up, as it was showing to me previously.  I've looked at the online config options and see nothing obviously wrong.
<jrjx> What do I need to look at?
<Snake__> wtf cedega costs $$???
<Snake__> That sucks :(
<swim> what's the difference between Adept's full upgrade, and safe upgrade?
<jahshua> anyone use Nessus vulnerability scanner with kubuntu ??
<DaSkreech> jrjx: Huh?
<jrjx> DaSk: You know the bar that normally goes across the bottom of the screen, on the left is the big KDE button and on the right is the system tray and clock, and in the middle every time you open a new window there's a little thingie button that appears corresponding to that window?
<jrjx> I'm not getting the thingie button to appear all of a sudden.
<DaSkreech> Ah
<jrjx> The windows are still opening, and I can switch between them with Alt-Tab, but I can't click on them in my button bar using the mouse.
<DaSkreech> Can You right click on the kicker and add an applet?
<jrjx> Okay, it seems to be called "KDE Panel".
<jrjx> Yes.  Lemme see if something is not added that should be ...
<DaSkreech> Try taskbar
<jrjx> Okay, there it is.  I have no idea why it went away in the first place, tho.
<jrjx> Thanks, that was simple (once you know what to look for).  I was thinking something was corrupted and I'd have to reinstall.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jrjx> (Which would be a pain, consideing I can only use dialup to get at anything I need actoss the network.)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jrjx> Thankee.
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> have fun with Kubuntu and get that computer checked out
<jrjx> djk: AFAIK I was / am not running "azureus", I don't even know what it is.
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> how do i open a .bz2 file
<crimsun> you may need to bunzip2 it first
<crimsun> if it's a text file, you can just open it with vim
<jahshua> its a program
<callie> gah!
<jahshua> a firewall program
<callie> kopete keeps stabbing my system up
<crimsun> jahshua: then just extract it using tar xfj
<callie> causes it to completely hang wheneve i try to open the configure dialogue
<nomasteryoda> remove it then
<nomasteryoda> kopete is not the best...
<nomasteryoda> imho
<callie> you a gaim user?
<jahshua> and what do i do with tar.gz files
<nomasteryoda> for IM, yea... xchat for this
<crimsun> jahshua: tar xfz
<admrl> oh my back
<DaSkreech> jahshua: Similar
<nomasteryoda> tar -xfz file
<callie> i dont like gaim really, its ugly
<DaSkreech> But functional
<nomasteryoda> yea... yeah functional is important
<DaSkreech> :-)
<admrl> has anyone mentioned amsn
<callie> it doesnt do anything that i cant do in kopete
<callie> well nothing i need to do
<callie> apart from the fact its now causing my whole system to hang
<callie> any ideas on where i could start solving this?
<admrl> callie: whats it doing..?
<jahshua> that command isnt working daskree
<jrjx> callie: Did you recently upgrade kopete?  Can you downgrade?  Or upgrade?  Reinstall?
<callie> admrl: i click on configure and the whole system freezes, keyboard mouse etc
<admrl> are you using a webcam..?
<admrl> do you have one plugged into the computer
<callie> admrl: yeah
<admrl> unplug it ;)
<admrl> recompile the webcam drivers
<admrl> then it will work
<callie> i dont use the webcam
<callie> or havent
<admrl> doesnt matter
<admrl> if your running the latest kopete
<admrl> thats my guess wehn you try using a webcam in breezy w/o recompiling the drivers
<admrl> than it freezes
<callie> i dont even get ot a dialogue
<callie> it hangs straight away
<admrl> configuring kopete uses webcam on the newest version
<admrl> ya i know
<admrl> it just freezes cant do a thing
<callie> cool, just checking
<callie> i have to turn the computer off and on again too which isnt too healthy
<admrl> anyone else agree..?
<DaSkreech> jahshua: Which command?
<callie> ok admrl so what now?
<admrl> did you unplug it..?
<callie> yup
<admrl> well hopefully when you try to configure it it will not see your webcam and try to use it and if it freezes
<admrl> than we have a different problem wouldnt you agree..?
<callie> ok, well lets give it a shot
<admrl> lol
<admrl> good luck
<callie> you're a genius
<callie> :D
<admrl> it worked..?
<callie> yup
<admrl> what can i say :)
<callie> how the hell did you know that?
<admrl> lol just a lucky guess
<callie> well, im glad it wasnt a sign of something else much worse
<admrl> yes yes
<callie> thanks dude
<admrl> now you should recompile your webcam drivers do you need help with that also..?
<callie> well, as far as im aware linux drivers dont exist for my cam, although i havent checked recently
<callie> hence me not using it in linux
<admrl> lol well spca5xx contains ALOT of drivers
<callie> plus the linux clients only use the older netmeeting protocol
<admrl> what..?
<admrl> noooooo noo
<admrl> kopete can connect to msn webcams
<admrl> im assuming thats not thru netmeeting
<admrl> thru msn messenger
<callie> i think it might be, unless that was part of the update
<admrl> i dont know about yahoo
<admrl> are you using kde 3.5..?
<callie> there's two ways to webcam under msn
<callie> yeah, im using kde 3.5
<admrl> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=383244
<admrl> well try this
<admrl> and try "sudo apt-get camorama
<admrl> "
<admrl> breezy comes with broken webcam drivers and you never know until you try
<admrl> its easy im pretty sure you dont even need to reboot
<callie> whats camorama?
<callie> a util?
<admrl> yep ype for viewing webcams
<callie> nice one
<admrl> just locally
<callie> damn! that girl next door is hot as well! ;)
<admrl> haha
<jrjx> What girl nextdoor?  Where?  How can I meet her?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> moving -to this one ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *-OT
<callie> fly to london first
<admrl> haha
<admrl> callie: here is what camorama looks like http://admrlpix.tripod.com/dktoppix/motion2.png
<Kamping_Kaiser> callie: now what ;)
<admrl> i had to upload a picture to my tripod so i could show you what it looks like
<admrl> its really easy
<jrjx> London?  She's in London?  Damn.  I'm not in London.  :-(
<callie> shit admrl! i love your desktop
<callie> and your themes
<admrl> haha
<callie> looks purdy
<admrl> ya it took me forever to get it all special like that lol
<admrl> just for me to change it
<callie> you should post it somewhere
<admrl> i havnt put out the kbfx button yet
<admrl> i was trying to emulate the pureline thing going on
<admrl> i got everything but the wallpaper and the kbfx theme from kde-look.org
<admrl> you can get the wallpaper from pixelgirlpresents.com
<DaSkreech> inkscape :)
<callie> now im definately not going to bed
<callie> damn you!
<admrl> and the kbfx button only i have but if you want it i can put it on tripod for you
<admrl> hahaha
<callie> kbfx?
<admrl> DaSkreech: you use inkscape
<DaSkreech> Not me I don't have a designers scrap of DNA in mu body
<DaSkreech> We use it a lot at our company
<admrl> callie: ya kbfx is like like the kmenu button but its like a windows start menu more but themable
<DaSkreech> just upgraded to 0.43
<admrl> what company..?
<callie> admrl: ah i see, cool
<admrl> i LOVE inkscape
<DaSkreech> http://www.alteroo.com
<admrl> http://admrlpix.tripod.com/dktoppix/bar2.png
<admrl> heres my current desktop
<admrl> you can see the kstart menu
<admrl> thats kbfx
<admrl> *i posted that on here earlier
<callie> nice desktop ;)
<Mr-Falkor> admrl, how did you get that desktop changer on the right side ?
<Mr-Falkor> I cant remember how I did it
<admrl> haha its a little secret you make a panel on the side
<admrl> and you shrink it and you can make it whatever size you want
<Mr-Falkor> admrl, how did you "activate" it ?=
<admrl> activate..?
<Mr-Falkor> get it there on the desktop
<admrl> DaSkreech: thats really really kool
<admrl> lol
<admrl> right click on a panel that you already have
<admrl> then
<admrl> add new panel
<DaSkreech> admrl: Very very
<admrl> then click panel
<admrl> what do you do there...?
<admrl> DaSkreech..?
<admrl> DaSkreech: i was typing without thinking i was trying to direct that questionto you
<DaSkreech> Program
<DaSkreech> PLone developer
<Mr-Falkor> admrl, I have nothing on my new panel, its empty
<admrl> Mr-Falkor, Mr-Falkor, Mr-Falkor, you need to add a Pager to it!
<admrl> ;)
<admrl> right click on it > add applet to panel
<admrl> add the desktop pager
<Mr-Falkor> ah
<Mr-Falkor> there yes
<Mr-Falkor> thank you :)
<callie> ok, here goes nothing
<admrl> callie: what are you trying now..?
<callie> admrl: the webcam
<admrl> ahhhhh you compiled the drivers than..?
<callie> yeah
<admrl> exciting
<admrl> callie: you should keep us updated :D im excited to hear how you did
<admrl> DaSkreech: do you code python..?
<admrl> DaSkreech: code in python*****
<callie> admrl: still dont see anything but its not crashing anyway
<DaSkreech> admrl: Yes
<admrl> whats it show..?
<callie> just blue screen admrl
<admrl> oh yes ummmmm
<admrl> there is some modprobe commands that should do the trick
<admrl> let me take a look
<callie> i can see the spca5xx module is loaded
<callie> callie@Pearl:/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media$ caminfo
<callie> Detected 0 Video4Linux devices.
<admrl> try sudo modprobe -r spca5xx
<admrl> than sudo modprobe spca5xx
<callie> FATAL: Error removing spca5xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx.ko): Device or resource busy
<callie> hmmm
<admrl> yep yep close the app thats using the cam
<admrl> you always need to do that first
<admrl> DaSkreech: where did you learn python
<callie> i dont have any open
<admrl> DaSkreech: im wanting to learn it
<DaSkreech> diveintopython
<DaSkreech> it comes with ubuntu
<admrl> ummm i remember doing alot of trying to kill /dev/video0 orsomething along those lines
<admrl> DaSkreech: where do they have that hidden..?
<admrl> and im assuming that your out of luck callie
<DaSkreech> locate?
<DaSkreech> /usr/share/doc
<admrl> yes yes!
<admrl> good thinking
<callie> i may well be admrl
<callie> :)
<admrl> im not having a good day i guess
<callie> but its a good start i guess
<admrl> haha what cam do you have callie
<admrl> i will keep my eyes open for drivers
<admrl> oh my!!!!! there is soooooo much documentation in here! i didnt even know about it
<admrl> thanx DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Sure
<callie> logitech quickcam stx admrl
<callie> gonna try a reboot and see if it frees up that module, probably wont but its worth a shot
<callie> brb
<admrl> well your in luck
<admrl> !\
<ubotu> admrl: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<admrl> logitech supports linux
<callie> thats why i bought it, seems i got the only cam thats not supported ;)
<callie> just my luck eh!
<admrl> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/categories/US/EN,CRID=1794
<admrl> lol
<admrl> whats that ubotu..?
<admrl> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=1794,contentid=10235
<admrl> are you sure thats not it..?
<callie> thats the cam
<admrl> oh wait
<admrl> yes
<admrl> i suck :( i didnt read it
<admrl> i was excited for you lol
<admrl> i have a quickcam
<Cosmosis> dumb question from a noob: I'm planning on installing kubuntu on an old laptop that previously had Windows ME on it.  By installing kubuntu normally, will it overwrite the harddrive and previous OS (which is my hope)?
<callie> ok gonna try this reboot
<admrl> cosmosis
<callie> brb
<ggilbert> Cosmosis: it can
<ggilbert> Cosmosis: It'll ask you if you want to erase the entire drive
<admrl> its not going to overwrite it
<admrl> it will format it
<admrl> which will remove everything
* DaSkreech hits admrl
<Cosmosis> great, thanks!  I just wondered since I know it is possible to do a dual-boot, but that's not my wish
<admrl> do i suck again!??
<admrl> is that my second mistake that statement..?
<Cosmosis> so no files and a fresh new version of Kubuntu
<admrl> DaScreech why are you beeting me..?!
<DaSkreech> It's not going to overwrite it's going to format?
<Snake__> admrl: that is the dumbest thing ever...
<Snake__> DaSkreech: smack him for me
<Snake__> :)
<admrl> :(
<admrl> ugh i suck twice
<Snake__> Formating is over writing the disks withs 0s
<DaSkreech> Snake__: Man You are lazy
<Snake__> DaSkreech: I know
<DaSkreech> We Suck again!!
<DaSkreech> Ceech and Chong :)
<admrl> haha
<Snake__> lol
<admrl> well Snake__ thank you for your ummmmm
<Cosmosis> lol; okay thanks everyone...that answered my question
<admrl> expertise ;)
<Snake__> Not a problem :)
<Snake__> Anytime you need a good smack to the face, i'm here for ya buddy :P
<admrl> this is the second time ive been in the kubuntu channel and its making me realize how much #gtlug on slashnet sucks
<Snake__> What gtlug?
<Snake__> Whats*
<DaSkreech> THere is a world outside freenode?
<admrl> haha your probably going to slap me again but im im hoping next time it will be with a large trout
<admrl> oh yes yes
<Snake__> DaSkreech: Not that i'm aware of...well theres irc.mmoradio.com...but thats it
<admrl> gtlug is the grand traverse linux user group
<admrl> im from the states
<Snake__> Never herd of em
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Me too!
<Snake__> :)
<admrl> michigan to be exact
<Snake__> Ohio here
<admrl> oh ya we are close but im in the middle of michigan
<Snake__> Middle of cleveland.
<admrl> are you in highschool...?
<Snake__> Yep
<admrl> score! what grade
<Snake__> 11th
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> score..? lol
<admrl> i got ya im 12th
<admrl> lol i dont know it just came to me
<callie> grrrr
<admrl> you can slap me now if youd like
<callie> so close!
<callie> FATAL: Error inserting spca5xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx.ko): Invalid module format
<admrl> callie still doesnt work
<admrl> hmmmm
<Snake__> Whats she doing?
<Snake__> he*
<Snake__> (unless your a she..)
<Snake__> lol
<admrl> trying to get his webcam to work
<Snake__> Ah, good luck :)
<callie> i am a meat popcicle
<admrl> Snake__ ! you know "shes" dont use linux
<admrl> haha
<Snake__> admrl: Don't you know hobbsee yet??
<admrl> (besides shes in my family)
<DaSkreech> admrl: There are quite a few female admins
<callie> my mum uses linux and she's 60
<admrl> i was just joking i recently found an article that the lady that does this month in svn for kde wrote
<admrl> (i think it was her) and it was about that and i just wanted to say it
<DaSkreech> callanith
<DaSkreech> She's fun
<DaSkreech> so os annma
<Snake__> admrl: If you get a chance, talk to hobbsee in here, she is one of the most intelligent linux users youll find
<admrl> ya my mom uses linux also callie*
<admrl> and my 6 year old brother
<Snake__> wtf? thats the way to do it admrl !! Teach em young!
<admrl> haha;) you know it
<admrl> hes going to be shell scripting before he hits 4th grade :D
<taojah> can someone please tell me how to repartition your hard drive in kubuntu ??
<Snake__> admrl: thats seriously a system admin in the making
<Snake__> He can make some big $$ doing that
<DaSkreech> taojah: qtparted I think
<admrl> Snake__: yes yes he is going to be getting there
<admrl> im not commenting on partitions any more tonight
<DaSkreech> Alt+Space should be much more visible
<DaSkreech> :-)
<admrl> or my face will be beeten raw by DaSkreech
* DaSkreech looks at his wasted stack of tuna
<callie> make clean, allows me to rebuild the driver yes?
<admrl> Snake__: you do any scripting
<taojah> robotgeek can you tell me how to repartition in kubuntu
<Snake__> admrl: take it to PM or #kubuntu-offtopic
<gwynm> Is it possible to install kubuntu via netboot at all?
<robotgeek> taojah: use qtparted
<taojah> ok
<taojah> thanks
<taojah> is it easy or difficult ?
<admrl> gwynm no but you can install debian off off 2 floppies
<gwynm> admrl: No CD drive, no floppy drive on this laptop.
<robotgeek> taojah: should be easy
<admrl> oh my how old is it gwynm..?
<gwynm> admrl: A couple of years. P4/2Ghz, 1.25Gb of ram.
<gwynm> admrl: It *came* with a DVD drive.. it just doesn't work any more, so I pulled it out and swapped it for a second battery.
<taojah> has anyone here used qtparted ??
<gwynm> taojah: Yeah, I think so.
<gwynm> admrl: Looks like you can do an ubuntu netboot with a bit of hacking.. and then it's just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to switch, right?
<callie> we have cam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
* callie does the cam dance
* DaSkreech connects to the cam to see the dance
* callie huggles admrl 
<admrl> callie what did you do!!
<robotgeek> callie: but can you transmit?
<DaSkreech> Oh my eyes my Eyes!!!!!!
<callie> i just repeated the steps in that how-to you posted
<Mr-Falkor> How can I play .mp3 files in amarok ?
<cyle> anybody have any tips on mouse lag in sdl games (ridiculously slow, even in menus, with super fast vidcard[radon9800pro] )
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<admrl> cyle you need to install mp3 codecs
<DaSkreech> admrl: He does?
<cyle> to solve my mouse lag problems?
<admrl> ubotu you explaned it a bit better than i did
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, admrl
<DaSkreech> admrl: Assuming cyle is a heish name :)
<gverig1> crimsun: Thanks, sound works now (I blacklisted USB driver)
<admrl> oh my! lol
<admrl> im getting ahead of myself
<cyle> american (different spelling for 'kyle')
<Mr-Falkor> I can play mp3 formats i xmms
<gverig1> Does alsa support multiple sound devices?
<crimsun> gverig1: it was the modem portion of the via82xx driver that was messing things up.
<Mr-Falkor> but I wanna use amarok
<crimsun> gverig1: yes, I have anywhere from 1-4 sound devices running at any given time
<robotgeek> callie: what howto, link me :)
<gverig1> crimsun: ? Really? I blacklisted the usb-sound-whatever
<DaSkreech> Mr-Falkor: xmms is built for playing mp3 you need the codecs for amarok
<DaSkreech> Mr-Falkor: Ask ubot about mp3
<gverig1> crimsun: snd_usb_audio
<crimsun> gverig1: I presume you also blacklisted snd-via82xx-modem as I asked you to.
<callie> robotgeek: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&highlight=spca5xx
<cyle> i had somebody suggest using ps/2 instead of usb for my mouse, which is ridiculous, especially since i had sdl games running great a couple days ago, before i installed kubuntu
<gverig1> crimsun: Actually, I commented that one out. It is still there but commented out
<robotgeek> callie: aggh, did you enable root?
<crimsun> gverig1: you should blacklist it.
<Mr-Falkor> DaSkreech, ah, thank you
<callie> enable?
<callie> give it a password?
<robotgeek> callie: sudo passwd root, did you do that (look like you did)
<gverig1> crimsun: k. Is there a tutorial on what hotplug system? Also, how do I add other devices?
<callie> robotgeek: yeah, why? is that bad?
<robotgeek> callie: doing that will leave you with 2 superusers
<crimsun> gverig1: add stuff to be blacklisted? Just append them to that file.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell callie about sudo
<crimsun> gverig1: man hotplugi
<crimsun> -i
<crimsun> don't get too comfortable, though. We've already removed hotplug in Dapper.
<callie> robotgeek: i know about sudo
<gverig1> crimsun: heh, k. I added both to the blacklist
<Snake__> ubotu: Tell admrl who you are
<callie> Super User DO
<robotgeek> callie: 08:51 < callie> robotgeek: yeah, why? is that bad?
<callie> robotgeek: i meant is it bad to have a password for root?
<callie> which i cant imagine it is
<gverig1> crimsun: How to I add both devices to alsa config?
<robotgeek> callie: your gui admin tools won't work with the root user
<crimsun> gverig1: remove snd-usb-audio from the blacklist then modprobe it
<robotgeek> callie: and most of the guides (except this one), use sudo
<callie> i dont ever run gui as root
<robotgeek> callie: you might get confused, or complain that it doesn't work
<robotgeek> callie: no, i meant stuff like network-admin, synaptic etc
<cyle> anybody have any tips on mouse lag in sdl games (ridiculously slow, even in menus, with super fast vidcard[radon9800pro] )
<gverig1> crimsun: OK, probbed. How do I choose devices? Is it available through mixer somehow?
<crimsun> gverig1: yep, choose in KDE's control panel
<robotgeek> callie: i've seen this guide before too. there is not reason to enable root. however, you can disable the root user :)
<gverig1> ohh, k :)
<callie> i havent encountered anything that doesnt work yet
<gverig1> crimsun: I can choose the whole device. Can I use one device for mic and other device for playback?
<taojah> well that didnt work
<crimsun> gverig1: yes
<taojah> has anyone here use fedora 3 redhat linux ?
<robotgeek> callie: the basic issue is now both sudo and su will work.
<robotgeek> callie: and if your default root password is weak, it's easier to compromise your system.
<robotgeek> callie: you can disable it with sudo passwd -l root, but it's your machine :)
<gverig1> crimsun: how? In control panel -> Sound system -> Hardware I can "verride device location"
<Snake__>          (__)
<Snake__>          (oo)
<Snake__>    /------\/
<robotgeek> Snake__: no ascii art
<Snake__>   / |    ||
<Snake__>  *  /\---/\
<Snake__>     ~~   ~~
<Snake__> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<Snake__> robotgeek: Sorry, its apt-get moo lol
<callie> well i'll delete it for now robotgeek, nice to know how to remove the password too ;)
<admrl> haha
<robotgeek> Snake__: try aptitude -v moo
<Snake__> haha
<Snake__> nice
<robotgeek> Snake__: and don't ever paste in here. you were one step from being kicked out
<Snake__> robotgeek: aw why?
<robotgeek> Snake__: no ascii art :)
<Snake__> :-P You people need to lighten up
<robotgeek> Snake__: that's why you were one step away :)
<Snake__> robotgeek: hehe point taken
<robotgeek> Snake__: anyways, keep goin aptitude -v -v moo
<robotgeek> Snake__: and so on
<Snake__> ok
<callie> what was that them called again admrl
<callie> ?
<callie> *theme
<admrl> callie..? what are we talking about
<admrl> kbfx..?
<admrl> the program that made the different kmenu..?
<callie> well that too
<callie> its kde-look.org yeah?
<admrl> ya
<admrl> the icon theme and such i got from there
<admrl> the wallpaper is from pixelgirlpresents
<cyle> anybody have any tips on mouse lag in sdl games (ridiculously slow, even in menus, with super fast vidcard[radon9800pro] )
<robotgeek> admrl: how do i theme my kicker? is the one with kde also kicker, or is it a separate proggie?
<cyle> thank you guys for your wonderful support :)
* robotgeek takes freenode advice on "Support Burnout"
<admrl> robotgeek: as in kicker are you talking about the panel or the taskbar or the system tray or the kmenu.>?
<robotgeek> admrl: the black thingy at the bottom?
<admrl> the whole thing..?
<robotgeek> admrl: can i have a link to your screenie again?
<admrl> http://admrlpix.tripod.com/dktoppix/bar2.png
<admrl> there you are
<robotgeek> admrl: hmm, yes. what's the dark black shiny thing at the bottom :)
<admrl> haha
<admrl> alrighty
<admrl> you need to right click on it and click configure panel
<robotgeek> admrl: hmm, so make it black and transparent?
<admrl> get a nice fancy picture from kde-look.org or make it yourself and then you cand go to appearance and enable background image
<admrl> you neeed to use a background image
<admrl> its not a color
<robotgeek> admrl: hmm, sounds like too much work for a background image. most of the time, i'm running a full screen console :)
<admrl> than colorize it to match the desktop color scheme
<admrl> haha
<admrl> ya you get the console people all pointing and clicking and they lose themselves
<gverig1> Anybody familiar with setting multiple keyboard layouts? I added layout, set group shift Xkb options
<robotgeek> admrl: true, it's unfamiliar territory
<gverig1> but I I try to switch and nothing works
<admrl> ;)
<admrl> we all where there once
<admrl> http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=32518&id=1
<admrl> alrighty now
<gverig1> I can switch by clicking on the icon but no keyboard switches
<admrl> robotgeek: you go there unzip it
<admrl> and you put them in a folder and remember where they are
<robotgeek> admrl: thanks, konq automatically did it :)
<admrl> yep i was going for that :D
<admrl> but now you just right click on your panel
<admrl> configure panel
<robotgeek> hmm, there
<admrl> appearance> then put the location ofthe bar on the bottem of the window
<admrl> location of the image for the bar**
<robotgeek> yup, done that. made panel image as background too
<admrl> /home/derek/Desktop/My Pictures/panel.png
<admrl> thats what mine looks like
<admrl> yap then just apply
<admrl> and your good
<robotgeek> done. i need to undo what i did before :)
<chakie_work> anyone managed to use skype on breezy? on hoary i found no version that actually was installable (library dependency problems)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell chakie_work about skype
<admrl> haha
<chakie_work> robotgeek: thanks
<chakie_work> oo, a howto! nice
<robotgeek> now, i need to make the thing visible. i have bad eyes, and a small screen
<DaSkreech> Good night
<admrl> alrighty robotgeek all you need to do is go to arrangement
<admrl> and you can make it thicker
<robotgeek> admrl: my desktop switching thing shows up ugly :)
<robotgeek> well, fixed that
<admrl> robotgeek right click on it and you can make it transparent*
<robotgeek> admrl: yup, got it it
<admrl> :D
<robotgeek> admrl: i can't put the start button? maybe i should change my theme or something, ikons maybe?
<robotgeek> admrl: when i am thru, it looks like i'm going to end up with a windows taskbar and a mac window :)
<admrl> robotgeek sudo apt-get install kbfx
<admrl> haha
<robotgeek> admrl: hmm, i'm on dapper, and i don't have that
<admrl> would you be able to build from source..?
<robotgeek> admrl: sure :)
<admrl> do you want a link..?
<robotgeek> admrl: what does it do?
<admrl> its so you can use the start button
<admrl> it doesnt do much
<admrl> lol
<admrl> http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/31392-1.png
<admrl> it can turn kmenu into this
<robotgeek> admrl: well, lemme get some beer then
<admrl> robotgeek: lol
<robotgeek> admrl: hmm, do you know of any OS X type dock things, other than smoothdock?
<admrl> ummm cooldock or something like that
<kkathman> robotgeek: you dont like ksmoothdock?
<kkathman> robotgeek: I used that exclusively now :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: it crashed on me :(
<kkathman> REALLY?
<robotgeek> kkathman: i compiled it, and it crashed on installation. segfault
<kkathman> now I compiled mine from the source
<kkathman> not from repos
<kkathman> but its been very stable
<kkathman> it has a couple of graphical glitches now and again
<kkathman> but functionally its been stable as a rock
<admrl> robotgeek i used to use it
<robotgeek> kkathman: i got mine from sf.net
<admrl> one***
<admrl> but i cant find it
<kkathman> robotgeek:  me too.
<admrl> KXDocker..?
<admrl> you can use karamba
<robotgeek> admrl: hmm, apt-get install ?
<kkathman> robotgeek:  I tried a few of them
<kkathman> kxdock is ok
<kkathman> robotgeek: are you using it on dapper or breezy?
<robotgeek> kkathman: dapper
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> well
<admrl> i will get you the source robotgeek
<robotgeek> admrl: ty
<admrl> http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=10955&id=1
<admrl> that is the kxdocker
<admrl> uho
<admrl> yourgoing to have to look around
<robotgeek> admrl: okay, will do ty
<admrl> yep yep
<kkathman> I think maybe that alot of things wont mesh with dapper quite yet :)
<robotgeek> yeah, with kde 4 and all
<admrl> robotgeek: do you have superkaramba running yet
<robotgeek> admrl: no, not yet. in a minute
<admrl> KXdocker isnt a superkaramba app
<kkathman> neither is ksmoothdock
<robotgeek> admrl: hmm, okay. no problems. i will try this thing out, i wanted to since a long time :)
<admrl> :D
<robotgeek> oh well, too much eye candy makes my head hurt.
<kkathman> lol
<admrl> haha i like your style robotgeek
<kkathman> impossible to have TOO much eye candy :)
<kkathman> j/k
<robotgeek> i'll stick with what i have got right now, customizing is for later
<kkathman> but thats robotgeek he's 733+
<robotgeek> kkathman: c'mon, i'm not leet
<Snake__> lol GUIs are for wimps
<kkathman> lol yeah you are...you live in at the CLI
<kkathman> Snake__: CLI is for geeks
<kkathman> hence robotGEEK
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> course we're all geeks on this bus I reckon
<Snake__> admrl brings up a good point, its funny that robotgeek couldnt do that, but were sure he could rip the CLI to shreads
<robotgeek> heh, yes. i find it quite difficult
<satempler> what is the module thats for IR
<kkathman> Snake__: try designing a 3d model of an aileron at the CLI
<kkathman> hehe
<robotgeek> kkathman: now, it's not impossible.
<robotgeek> kkathman: but it might be stupid to do that
<satempler> any one
<Snake__> kkathman: Hmmm something tells me that since I couldn't get a 2d jpg to display, im not gonna get that
<robotgeek> satempler: no clue
<robotgeek> Snake__: it's all in your head :)
<Snake__> robotgeek: how do you view images in a full CLI enviroment?
<robotgeek> catia/autocad come with scripting languages, so it is possible to do that.
<admrl> i agree with robotgeek its possible
<robotgeek> Snake__: it might not be possible to view, but once you are that good. you probably don't need to :)
<Kaiser_Away> it is, yuou just need framebuffer stuff
<Snake__> Hey Hobbsee's back
<Hobbsee> hey Snake__
<Hobbsee> i am indeed
<Hobbsee> on breezy, at the moment
<Snake__> Dont you have work or something?
<Mr-Falkor> firefox crashes, and then I get this output: http://pastebin.com/476317
<callie> Time for sleepies! night guys and thanks for the help admrl
<callie> :D
<admrl> yep anytime callie
<kkathman> ahhh nighters callie :)
<Snake__> Just remeber, reformating does not overwrite..
<Snake__> in admrl theory
<robotgeek> callie: later
<Snake__> :)
<callie> night robotgeek
<callie> night kkathman
<admrl> haha
<admrl> thank you Snake
<Snake__> :)
<kkathman> I should prolly go to bed, have a doctor's appt tomorrow :(
<admrl> so do i
<admrl> but doctors arnt fun and my computer is :D
<kkathman> admrl: I have some sort of URI that needs antibiotics
<pine> hello, how can I get skype working? It worked before, but not anymore after fresh install of kubuntu.
<pine> ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tm_T> good morning kids
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<satempler> what is the module thats for IR
<satempler> trying to see if my cell phone will connect
<Tm_T> satempler: lirc?
<satempler> thats what i though
<satempler> t
<GoldBuggie> pine: that file is from the  libpng12-0 package
<GoldBuggie> pine: if you dont' have it installed to a sudo apt-get install libpng12-0
<pine> GoldBuggie: Yup, is installed an all. It's in /usr/lib/ - a symbolic link to libpng12.so.0.1.2.8
<pine> I'm on a AMD64 system, does that have anything to do with it? I hav at least /usr/lib, /usr/lib32 and /usr/lib64
<GoldBuggie> hmmm...don't know how to make skype to force seeing it. I'm using skype every other day to call home, I dl the Dynamic binary tar.bz2 from skype.org
<GoldBuggie> you could try the static binary as well
<GoldBuggie> not the best of help but it is a download,,,unzip..and run command thing so it goes quite fast
<pine> same thing with the static one =) the missing lib this time is: libXcursor.so.1 - also installed in /usr/lib
<GoldBuggie> maybe you coudl do a
<GoldBuggie> "strace ./skype"
<GoldBuggie> that will spit out alot of
<GoldBuggie> information
<GoldBuggie> but you can look to where
<GoldBuggie> skype is searching for that file
<GoldBuggie> then put a link in that place pointint to the correct place
<pine> dunno... what does this mean: access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<pine> same with ld.so.preload
<admrl> alrighty everyone im heading out
<admrl> gnight
<pine> the strange thing is that it really worked before. Straight out of the box - the dynamic version from skype.com
<Snake__> peace
<GoldBuggie> how about libpng12.so.0 or libXcursor.so.1
<GoldBuggie> can you find the lines where thwy are opened
<GoldBuggie> i whas thinking something like ("PATH/libpng12.so.0", F_OK)
<GoldBuggie> then you can see which path it looks in
<pine> there's just too many of them =)
<pine> eg open("/lib/tls/i686/sse2/cmov/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<GoldBuggie> right
<pine> or open("/lib/i486-linux-gnu/cmov/libpng12.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<GoldBuggie> one is enough
<GoldBuggie> and do you have that file /lib/tls/i686/sse2/cmov/libpng12.so.0 ?
<pine> well, no. I'll try creating one of those
<GoldBuggie> hmmmm....it all is a bit strange...mine lies under /usr/lib only and I have the i686 kernel
<GoldBuggie> i'll do a strace on my skype
<user_> how come mplayer is not in the repository?
<robotgeek> user_: it's in universe
<user_> robotgeek: i'm very sorry but i'm really new at ubuntu, debian for that matter
<user_> robotgeek: how do i access universe, can i do that using adept?
<robotgeek> hmm, yes
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell user_ about repos
<robotgeek> read that link, it will tell you how to add repos
<pine> I created this: /usr/lib/i486-linux-gnu/libpng12.so.0 which was in the strace output too. But it won't work.
<GoldBuggie> you had a amd 64 ?
<pine> yeah
<GoldBuggie> ok
<GoldBuggie> found something on the homepage saying that
<GoldBuggie> you must run it thrue 32 emulation
<GoldBuggie> here is link
<GoldBuggie> http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=10125
<user_> robotgeek: thanks a lot!
<robotgeek> user_: sure, no problem
<pine> great, thanks for that info. Why it worked before remains a mystery. Didn't do anything different this time around
<pine> need to run. I'll try on myown from here. Thanks again GoldBuggie for your help
<GoldBuggie> np
<user_> robotgeek: mplayer still doesn't show up even after i added the repository and fetched updates...
<user_> robotgeek: is there anything else i should do??
<robotgeek> user_: apt-cache search mplayer
<robotgeek> user_: one second
<robotgeek> user_: did you enable multiverse?
<user_> robotgeek: the only multiverse that i see is titled breezy-backports
<user_> is that the one?
<robotgeek> user_: no, in main
<user_> robotgeek: oh, hmm urr, maybe i'm looking at something different, i'm looking at adept program's manage repository section
<robotgeek> user_: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<robotgeek> user_: okay, lemme look into adept
<robotgeek> user_: add that as a new repository in Adept -> Manage Respositories
<user_> oh ok, that's how you add it ;)
<robotgeek> user_: hmm, i am also new to kubuntu :)
<user_> user_: i'm totally new to debian in general
<user_> robotgeek: sooo gentoo-oriented..
<user_> robotgeek: worked! thanks a lot
<robotgeek> user_: great, you'll love apt
<robotgeek> user_: ubuntu means "tired of compiling gentoo"
<user_> i was starting to have a homesick for portage lol
<user_> that's true, but that's probably the only downside, as far as i'm concerned
<robotgeek> user_: yup, everything is got it's own adv and disdv
<user_> robotgeek: now if i can find out a way to have nfs work nicely, and find out how to do s-video output, this would be a great media center...
<robotgeek> user_: i have no clue about those two, sorry
<robotgeek> user_: search on the wiki though
<user_> robotgeek: it's ok, i've done both under gentoo, i'll figure it out ;) thanks for the help again
<robotgeek> user_: no problem
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i need help
<orugo> i have a nvidia card
<orugo> with the gforce chip
<orugo> how can i make it work?
<orugo> is the fx5500
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's wrong with it?
<orugo> i think that its not working good
<orugo> i have 128mb card
<orugo> and the TUXRACER is slow
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell orugo about nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure that swhat i wanted actualy
<Kamping_Kaiser> orugo: look at that wiki link and try that
<orugo> tks!
<hendy> what is the best ssl and its opensource :) i want to used it for apache webserver, can someone suggest me..
<MrMazda> http://www.seagatemaxtor.com/
<legout> HI. is there a howto for upgrading breezy to flight2??
* Hobbsee waves to aftertaf 
<aftertaf> :)
<hendy> and, how can i can be root using "su" command, so i dont need type "sudo something" to get root access?
<Hobbsee> sudo -s
<Hobbsee> !+root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in ubuntu,  well that's not true. there is just no password set for the root account by default.  You can run things as root by prepending 'sudo ' to the command.  example; sudo apt-get install build-essential    For more information, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hendy> oh, thanks :)
<treakath> hey all
<Hobbsee> hi treakath
<Kaiser_Away> hi treakath
<treakath> hey
<Zambba> What's wrong with my PC? My kdm and KDE 3.5 are very laggy (it takes some time for mouse cursor to move on screen, a.k.a. lag)
<Hobbsee> Zambba: system specs?
<Zambba> I have 1 GHz PC with 384 MB of RAM.
<Hobbsee> you might be wanting to try xfce/xubuntu...
<Kaiser_Away> sif
<Kaiser_Away> that box should not lag
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> well, that was one solution, i'll be quiet lol - couldnt remember what the minimum specs were
<Zambba> ehmm
<jpatrick> Certainly not 128MB RAM like mine
<Kaiser_Away> Zambba: it may be because 3.5 is still under develpement
<Zambba> my hard disk which has /usr is old and slow
<jpatrick> change it
<Zambba> but it should only longen the loading times, not lag all time
<Zambba> I think
<Kaiser_Away> does it keep laging after it's loaded? or only while KDE loads?
<Zambba> hmm.. now only mouse lags. When I open some menu it opens quickly and operating from keyboard is fast, only mouse usage is slow
<treakath> hobbsee and kaiser have you got msn?
<Kaiser_Away> treakath: yeh. got Jabber as well.
<treakath> you want my msn add
<Hobbsee> why not talk in here?
<Kaiser_Away> yeh, would be cool :)
<treakath> its antonne_de_graaf@hotmail.com
<treakath> cause depends where i wanta chat at the time
<treakath> add me people that have msn and wanta talk
<treakath> kk
<Kaiser_Away> just a minute treakath
<treakath> okayy
<jpatrick> if I have to chat i do it though /notice
<jpatrick> treakath: https://launchpad.net/people/jpatrick
* Hobbsee only gives out her jabber account, usually
<jpatrick> jabber is the best
<Kaiser_Away> yeh
<treakath> talk to you people on msn later ok bye
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: welcome to the Kubuntu Team (didn't see you join eariler now :) )
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, joined a few days ago :)
<Hobbsee> i had a semi made package of asciiquarium, and it's just sitting there cos i havent had the energy to go and fix it :P - and to write the rest of the documentation for it
<jpatrick> I've made a few packages - see my wiki page for whole list
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<cvt|kubuntu> everything looks a little blurry. do you know how to fix that?
<ninnghizidha> Hello!
<Hobbsee> hi ninnghizidha
<Hobbsee> cvt|kubuntu: the fonts, or everything of everything?
* ninnghizidha got 2 KDE-Problems, he cant fix.
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> it has been said that ask is Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<cvt|kubuntu> everything. and everything's a little too big, Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hopes someone with more expertise will come along here
<ninnghizidha> Konqueror doenst draw the previews any more. It worked the other day, even the "folders reflect contents". But now, i cant get it working again.
<Hobbsee> ninnghizidha: view, preview, make sure all the boxes are checked?
<ninnghizidha> all boxes are checked.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> *looks around for more options*
<ninnghizidha> new info: the previews work fine, if i click a folde ron my desktop...
<ninnghizidha> ... but they dont work, if i start konquerer from the tasklist
<ninnghizidha> doubleclicking at a desktopfolder: konqueror shows previews.
<ninnghizidha> systemmen - home folder: No previews at all
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Riddell> freeflying_: yesterday's CD didn't work, linux modules weren't on it
<freeflying_> Riddell: today's dosen't work too
<ninnghizidha> at "system:/home" there are no previews, at "/home/ninn" there are previews
<ninnghizidha> its wierd
<ninnghizidha> got it, HA!
<ninnghizidha> :-)
<ninnghizidha> the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97343
<ninnghizidha> the other question is about views in konqueror....
<ninnghizidha> ... i dont know how to shitch profiles and how to use them ...
<Hobbsee> ninnghizidha: view, view mode, pick one?
<ninnghizidha> oh, thats views ... i was talking about the "profiles"
<ninnghizidha> or "view profiles"
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of profiles, so probably isnt much use
<ninnghizidha> there is a filemanager-profile, a web-profile, a midnight-comander-profile ...
<jpatrick> ninnghizidha: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<ninnghizidha> i'll have look, thanks for the hint :-)
<cvt|kubuntu> what do i search for in kynaptic to get java?
<Hobbsee> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs (for i386), and IBM Java debs (for PPC) for breezy are at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy / To install these, open a terminal, cd to the directory you downloaded them to, and type sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Hobbsee> cvt|kubuntu: ^
<cvt|kubuntu> thxx
<Hobbsee> no problems
<ninnghizidha> my Konsole doesnt show any colors.
<ninnghizidha> its just black
<ninnghizidha> how can i fix that?
<ninnghizidha> i want to see my iles and folders colored
<GoldBuggie> kate .bashrc ... then go to the lines mentioning PS1
<GoldBuggie> you will see some comments mentioning what you need to uncommment to get color
<ninnghizidha> bashrc seems blank except an import of the .gtkrc-2.0-file
<ninnghizidha> and this file just holds some font-information
<GoldBuggie> ok enter this into ".bashrc"
<GoldBuggie> alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<GoldBuggie> that can help ls
<GoldBuggie> hmm
<GoldBuggie> wait let me check some things
<ninnghizidha> oh, this alias works :-)
<GoldBuggie> ok
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot :-)
<GoldBuggie> np
<ninnghizidha> what does rc stand for? its nearly everywhere ...
<GoldBuggie> if
<GoldBuggie> you want to change and get a cool looking prompt
<GoldBuggie> enter the following into .bashrc
<GoldBuggie> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033\] :\[\033[01;34m\] \w\[\033\] \$ '
<GoldBuggie> this is the one i use
<ninnghizidha> funny! ill try it!
<GoldBuggie> you can fiddle with the numbers to change colors
<ninnghizidha> thats nice ... thanks a lot :-)
<GoldBuggie> np that all there is
<GoldBuggie> no more coloring that i can think of
<ninnghizidha> thats perfect!
<ninnghizidha> :-)
<mth`MAW> Moin
<ninnghizidha> Kopete sends "&quote;" instead of " to other instant messengers
<ninnghizidha> anyone knows how to fix that?
<nxv__> hi
<DeepBlueGhost> hi
<nxv__> since i switched to dapper auto dhcp at bootup doesn't work any more. /etc/network/interfaces still looks good to me. have to run sudo dhclient [eth0]  manual after bootup
<DeepBlueGhost> I'm using breezy.  Dapper doesn't work well on this machine.
<_mef> hi! can someone tell me how to locate the "kde-wizard" that normally starts after the first login to kde??
<_mef> or isn't this part of kde 3.4.3 anymore?
<apokryphos> _mef: you're not running 3.5?
<_mef> still running 3.4.3, which was part of my bbadger 5.10
<apokryphos> _mef: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<_mef> ok i'll install it ... anyways i think this willl not solve my "problem"
<apokryphos> _mef: once you've upgraded, install kpersonalizer and run it
<apokryphos> that's the first-start kde wizard
<_mef> ooooh i see
<_mef> big thx!
<_mef> thats what ive been searchin for
<ninnghizidha> The "volume up" and "volume down" keys work, and i can see the volume-meter, but sound itself doesnt go up or down ...
<ninnghizidha> kde offers a a million options
<apokryphos> beautiful, isn't it? ;-)
<ninnghizidha> hehe ... sure ... :-)
<aftertaf> !merryxmas
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, merryxmas is Merry Christmas to you too, and a happy new year :)    (hic) Another sherry ?
<ninnghizidha> my volumekeys are not linked to first soundcard, not my second one ... anyone knows how to fix that?
<DeepBlueGhost> hello I want to upgrade to KDE 3.5, but synaptic says that  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<DeepBlueGhost>  is not a valid source.
<DeepBlueGhost> any ideas?
<apokryphos> DeepBlueGhost: you're meant to add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> if you want to put it into synaptic you'd have to enter it differently
<DeepBlueGhost> I put it in sources.list...
<aftertaf> DeepBlueGhost:  pastebin your sources.list then
<DeepBlueGhost> will do...
<aftertaf> ;)
<djk_> apokryphos: why doesn't kubuntu use KOffice instead of OOo?
<apokryphos> KOffice needs work
<djk_> work?
<DeepBlueGhost> ok, here it is...http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/476541
<apokryphos> (which it's actually getting as of late -- very nice to see. Getting attention; the office suite is/was unfortunately quite lacking)
<DeepBlueGhost> you can blame arnie for a lot of the sources.
<apokryphos> DeepBlueGhost: sudo apt-get update        ......any errors?
<apokryphos> djk_: yup. Kubuntu always has the latest Koffice packs though
<apokryphos> (also, on that note, latest dot story: http://dot.kde.org/1135283071/ )
<ninnghizidha> there is nothing like file-"emblems" in kde?
<DeepBlueGhost> doesn't look like there are errors.
<apokryphos> huh?
<apokryphos> DeepBlueGhost: if there's nothing saying "error" then it took the source just fine
<apokryphos> DeepBlueGhost: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, and then just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<djk_> why would he need kubuntu-desktop?
<DeepBlueGhost> I do.  OK, here goes.
<apokryphos> djk_: general practice before dist-upgrades, but this way he'd get all the recommended packs with/for 3.5
<DeepBlueGhost> yep, get a big long list of them.
<DeepBlueGhost> 92 upgrade, 10 new 6 remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ninnghizidha> can i tint just the folder-icon?
<DeepBlueGhost> thanks... it's updating now.  Gonna take a while...
<DeepBlueGhost> I got errors... /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy2_i386.deb won't install
<DeepBlueGhost> oh, see other error.  kdepim is trying to overwrite libkcal2a
<DeepBlueGhost> very interesting.
<DeepBlueGhost> any clues to now what?
<DeepBlueGhost> it seems that everyone disappeared.
<DeepBlueGhost> I'll see what I can do about this... hmm, reboot and see what I get?  Nah, just reset X.  Bye...
<muzzle> hi
<muzzle> how do I install Wine?
<muzzle> sudo apt-get install wine, doesn't do it. It says there are no packages to install...
<muzzle> or how do I enable universe packages?
<Kibou> muzzle: check out http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb for the latest wine
<Riddell> muzzle: in adept right click on the universe line and choose enable
<Riddell> wine is in universe
<VincentMX> hi
<raphink> hi VincentMX
<GoldBuggie> hmmm I'm reading something about journal_data_writeback. Does anyone know if this is enabled in kubuntu and if not why not?
<raphink> what is that about GoldBuggie ?
<GoldBuggie> well to quote the man page
<raphink> hmmm
<GoldBuggie>  When  the  filesystem is mounted with journalling enabled, data may be written into the main filesystem after its
<GoldBuggie>  metadata has been committed to the journal.  This may increase throughput, however, it  may  allow  old  data  to
<GoldBuggie>   appear in files after a crash and journal recovery.
<GoldBuggie> seems to be able to increase performance
<GoldBuggie> reiser uses it by default
<GoldBuggie> hmmm...time to do some testing I think
<mefiX> hi!
<rev> where can I set the DPI X should use for my display? I changed the driver from "ati" to "fglrx" and now all fonts are supersized... KDE infocenter reports 129 dpi
<GoldBuggie> do you know Riddell?
<mefiX> how can i install kde 3.5 on my breezy badger version the fastest way?
<GoldBuggie> aaah those questions I can answer
<GoldBuggie> just add the repository for 3.5
<mefiX> k, then?
<GoldBuggie> www.kubuntu.org has a link directly to the page that shows which link it is
<mefiX> ^^means /etc/apt/sources.list?
<GoldBuggie> yes
<GoldBuggie> add
<Riddell> GoldBuggie: hmm?
* GoldBuggie points up
<Riddell> DPI is set by kdm trying to ask your monitor what to use.  it doesn't always work
<GoldBuggie> I wanted to know if
<rev> can I override this?
<sealne> has anyone tried to use digikam with a camera that presents itsself as usb storage?
<GoldBuggie> journal_data_writeback
<GoldBuggie> is
<GoldBuggie> enabled by default in kubuntu
<sealne> i can't seem to work out how to get digikam to talk to it
<GoldBuggie> i looked it up thrue tune2fs and it seems like a good thing
<GoldBuggie> and reiser fs uses it as default
<mefiX> ok i have to add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" to my /etc/apt/sources.list ???
<mefiX> that be enough?
<jpatrick> mefiX: yes
<mefiX> k have this
<mefiX> is "apt-get update" necessary?
<jpatrick> mefiX: yes
<mefiX> k, done
<mefiX> then "apt-get install kde"?
<rev> Riddell: can you tell me how to override the DPI settings?
<jpatrick> mefiX: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GoldBuggie> mefiX: you can change dp either by going to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GoldBuggie> and add
<GoldBuggie> DisplaySize  270	203
<GoldBuggie> to your
<GoldBuggie> monitor section
<rev> okay thanks :)
<GoldBuggie> eeh...i didn't get to tell the other method :P
<GoldBuggie> couldn't remember the file though where X stars
<GoldBuggie> other method to change dpi is to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and add -dpi 96 to the ServerArgsLocal
<GoldBuggie> i don't know which one is better then the other
<rev> GoldBuggie: yup I did that kdmrc thingy
<GoldBuggie> right
<GoldBuggie> personally i like dpi 108 makes just the right font size for my laptop
<rev> now I have another problem... "locate" segfaults everytime :D
<osh_> What's the "gam_server"?
<chris_> ok folks, I have a rpoblem
<chris_> I have no net connection on my machine, and I want to play mp3s
<chris_> where can I download copies of akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad
<hussam> do I need mailx or just postfix?
<chris_> sometimes you forget how essential a net connection is to run linux distros
<hussam> chris_: indeed, you can get by without internet on windows but not on linux.
<chris_> any tips on how/where to get akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad?
<jpatrick> chris_: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> or though apt
<chris_> jpatrick: apt is a no go, I've no net connection on the box I'm using
<jpatrick> download the pkgs from the website then
<Lacerta> Good evening everyone.
<Lacerta> How come kubuntu wouldn't start when i switched my HD from slave to master?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Lacerta> yo
<jjesse> how do i tell easily how much space i have left?
<jjesse> command line way?
<Kaiser_Away> Lacerta: because the hdd is looking for hdb to boot, but it's booting hda
<Kaiser_Away> jjesse: df -h
<Lacerta> Kaiser_Away: I installed Kubuntu to the slave while no master was present. Now i would like to add another HD. How can i fix this?
<Kaiser_Away> Lacerta: sorry, it's 2:38 AM here and i just got home, i need to go to sleep. try asking in ubuntu (as it's a boot question), or hope someone here can answer
<Lacerta> Kaiser_Schlafen: Ok, good night to you :)
<Kaiser_Schlafen> thanks :) good luck
<roconnor> I learned today that the CPU speed on my laptop doesn't throttle up for niced process. ... What a nice feature!
<mvv> does someone has a dos_bootfloppy.img maybe? I have to flash my BIOS :cry:
<admrl> howdie everyone! anything exciting going on
<Yan> hello:)
<Yan> anyone alive?
<mushroom> hello:P
<mushroom> yeah .me alive
<Yan> sup|?
<Yan> :))
<mushroom> yep
<mushroom> :P
<Yan> I have a question
<Yan> i have installed ubuntu
<admrl> im alive im alive
<mushroom> mushroom@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<mushroom> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:55:07 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<admrl> Yan: ubuntu..?
<Yan> and noe i have done: 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Yan> noe=now*
<admrl> alrighty
<Yan> it downloaded and installed every thing
<Yan> but how do i run the kde?
<mushroom> every thing that kubuntu-desktop needed
<Yan> how do i star the service?
<Yan> start*
<admrl> Yan: thru gdm..?
<admrl> or kdm*
<Yan> no the second one:S
<admrl> are you in gnome now..?
<jpatrick> Yan: choose a KDE session in GDM/KDM
<Yan> kdm
<mushroom> via session
<Yan> :|
<admrl> Yan if you are in gnome
<mushroom> click the gdm 's session link
<Yan> where:|
<admrl> you can start a new session
<Yan> how?? i dun understant u| i am a newbie
<admrl> in gnome
<admrl> lol
<Yan> to reboot the computer?
<admrl> you dont need to
<jpatrick> Yan: log out
<Yan> what is a new session|?
<Yan> o..
<Yan> :)
<Yan> ok
<admrl> ye
<admrl> yes
<Yan> 10x ill be bak ;)
<Yan> back*
<admrl> lol :)
<admrl> then go to session
<admrl> and pick kde
<admrl> as your default desktop environment
<Yan> ok 1 sec
<yan> yey!
<yan> 10x
<admrl> howd it go yan..?
<admrl> haha
<yan> :)
<admrl> and now you can right click on your desktop
<admrl> and click start new session
<yan> my lovely kde:P
<admrl> and go back and forth between kde and gnome
<yan> ok
<yan> i ve made kde as default
<admrl> have you ever used kde before..?
<yan> yes on the other comp
<yan> but in suse
<admrl> only had kde installed on that..?
<yan> yes
<yan> as a default
<yan> i dont like GNOME..
<mushroom> aha~i like the GNOME very very much
<admrl> i dont like gnome either
<yan> :)
<mushroom> it just like the conviction
<yan> =\
<mushroom> ;)))
<nickmustoe> quick question, just downloaded kubuntu 5.1 live for powerpc and before I burnt it I was wondering if there were any settings I needed to change to have my powerbook check my optical drive before hard drive.
<yan> what irc client do u use? X chat?
<mushroom> konversation?
<mushroom> you just say you like KDE,why not use konversation?
<admrl> yan use whatever feels the most confortable
<admrl> in
<admrl> i use xchat
<mushroom> agree
<admrl> if im feeling risky i will use bitchx
<admrl> lol
<yan> i know only Xchat i have never used anything else:))
<admrl> but i feel more comfortable with xchat
<admrl> than use xchat
<yan> in KDE how do install laguage pack?
<mushroom> why not use synaptic to search
<yan> in gnome my menu was in russin but in kde the kmenu is n english how can i change it?
<yan> o synaptic:)
<CoronaLVR> hi guys, I have a problem here and I am asking for your help, I just installed flight 2 and trying to dist-upgrade but it fails on locales_2.3.7-1_all.deb...
<mushroom> sorry for I have no idea.:(
<admrl> i dont either CoronalVR i havnt tried flight yet
<CoronaLVR> ok, another question, how can I tell apt to skip that package
<mushroom> ;O
<mushroom> It's too hard for me to.....doooooooo
<admrl> apt-to skip flight in the dist-upgrade
<mushroom> how to do that?can you describe it ? admrl
<Foodcoman> Morning
<mushroom> Foodcoman: moring is good lol
<Foodcoman> =)
<mushroom> sorry moring =morning
<admrl> i was asking if thats what CoronaLVR meant
<admrl> from what i understand if dist-upgrade it upgrades all the packages mentioned in a list on the repository
<CoronaLVR> admrl: I whant apt tp dist-upgrade but skip one package
<admrl> CoronaLVR: read the man pages for apt-get
<admrl> CoronaLVR: man apt-get
<mushroom> I think synaptic can do that
<admrl> ive never tried a dist-upgrade in synaptic i do everything from the command line but i dont think it is possible
<admrl> from the commandline
<mushroom> maybe or not~
<admrl> dist upgrade in synaptic im assuming would give you the chance to go thru and deselect any package you dont want
<admrl> yes dont hold me to that CoronaLVR
<mushroom> things change ,peoples change
<admrl> but i need to go do dishes i will be right back
<mushroom> do dishes?? admrl :what's the meaning?
<jpatrick> mushroom: wash the dishes
<mushroom> ....thankyou jpatrick
<jpatrick> no problem
<simlu> hello
<bhna> hi
<admrl> mushroom: wash dishes :D
<admrl> but im back
<mushroom> lol it's my first time to seen such style of the words
<admrl> lol where are you from mushroom
<admrl> what country
<mushroom> :) ShangHai China
<mushroom> and you?
<admrl> im from the states
<mushroom> US?
<admrl> yes yes
<admrl> sorry
<mushroom> aha~~~
<admrl> ya the united states
<mushroom> dont mention it~you r using ubuntu of 5.10?
<admrl> yep yep
<admrl> i started using ubuntu at hoary last ummm around march or so
<admrl> made the switch from fedora
<admrl> never went back to a distro using the redhat package manager
<mushroom> yeah~=) fedora is the distro I also using
<admrl> ya i hate rpm, debian is SOOOOOOOOO much better
<mushroom> util using the ubuntu/debian ,I feel I cant leave the ubuntu/debian & apt
<admrl> haha
<mushroom> keke~
<admrl> ya thats how im feeling
<admrl> ive been wanting to try opensuse but im forcing myself not to
<mushroom> ah~Using ubuntu like the relaxing myself
<mushroom> hah
<mushroom> lol
<admrl> haha] 
<mushroom> ubuntu 's  occupy your PC
<mushroom> occupied
<admrl> yep yep
<admrl> do you ever use tuxmachines.org
<admrl> is there anyone on here that goes to tuxmachines.org
<admrl> for news
<mushroom> excuse me ,what's  that?web site?or distro?
<admrl> website
<mushroom> okey~I 'll see it
<admrl> it gets news from a TON of sources and updates 2 or 3 times a day
<mushroom> wow.it's neat
<admrl> ya i check it allt he time
<sproingie> golly, microsoft rumored to have bought opera...
<admrl> and it has rss feeds
<sproingie> i guess it aggregates, not fact-checks
<admrl> sproingie: where did you find that..?
<sproingie> admrl: on the front page.  it's patently nonsense of course
<admrl> oh i havnt gotten down that far
<sproingie> in fact there seems to be more microsoft news than linux
<sproingie> i always liked lwn
<admrl> haha ya it usually has things about whats going on with microsoft
<admrl> oswars :D
<sproingie> pass.  i run whatever gets my job done
<sproingie> i'm mostly getting back into java anyway so it's all about the same to me
<mushroom> yep.that's also my approach
<pc3> anyone help
<sproingie> pc3: just ask
<mushroom> seeign
<admrl> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/4177 i thought this was interesting 2.4 million dollars a day
<mushroom> :O
<pc3> i'm trying to install cedega 4.2.1.rpm but I seem to be doing something wrong
<admrl> pc3: id suggest finding the shell script for installing
<admrl> it
<mushroom> why not using deb package
<sproingie> cedega offers a .deb, no?
<McScruff> i have vmware installed, and went to add a parrallel port but ubuntu isnt detecting it, is there any reason why this is
<pc3> it depends on libpng3, I installed it but it can't find it
<sproingie> McScruff: stupid question ... did you reboot your image after adding the port?
<mushroom> apt-cache search libpng3
<sproingie> my question being stupid that is :)
<pc3> I'm installing it with deb file
<admrl> well now pc3 your going to need to find where its looking for libpng3 and install it to that directory
<McScruff> sproinge, u cant change settings while image is on :)
<sproingie> McScruff: oh, didn't know that.  been a while since i've used vmware
<McScruff> sproinge, but when u add cdrom and FDD it shows the path of it and it dont for parrellel port
<sproingie> McScruff: try going into the bios setup in your image, see if it's been enabled
<McScruff> its b4 i boot the image
<McScruff> in vmware settings Before i load any image
<sproingie> you mean vmware doesn't have a parallel port to add?
<sproingie> oh, you want to add the actual physical parallel port
<sproingie> *smack* ... doesn't make much sense to have a virtual one
<neoncode> amaroK won't work on my computer... When I launch it, it shows the the amaroK splash image then it shows up in the system tray then closes...
<pc3> how do I find out where its looking for libpng3?
<McScruff> it does, i add it then it links to my physical parrallel port but it cant find my phsyical one
<sproingie> McScruff: can linux normally find it, i.e. can you print?
<mushroom> neoncode: I 'am also using the amarok
<McScruff> on a diff distro i have used the parrellel port
<McScruff> :)
<neoncode> mushroom: Does your's work?
<pc3> admrl:  how do I find out where its looking for libpng3?
<sproingie> possibly ubuntu has problems with it.  get it working locally first
<mushroom> neoncode: yeah works well
<neoncode> mushroom: Do you have KDE 3.5?
<sproingie> pc3: if you're installing from a deb, it's probably looking for a libpng3 deb
<sproingie> i didn't even know there was a libpng3
<mushroom> neoncode: no,I have kde 3.4.3
<sproingie> alas, there it is.
<sproingie> pc3: sudo apt-get install libpng3
<neoncode> mushroom: That might be it... does anyone else have amarok in KDE 3.5?
<mushroom> neoncode: and my amarok'e version is 1 .3.6
<pc3> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pc3> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<admrl> mushroom yes i have am arok
<admrl> amarok
<mushroom> admrl: with kde3.5?
<admrl> yes
<admrl> but i need to go take my little brother to my grandmas i will be back in a second
<mushroom> admrl: maybe you can help neoncode
<McScruff> sproinge, i cant test it locally as i have nothing to test it with
<admrl> i have to go for like 10 minutes
<mushroom> admrl: hah
<neoncode> I have the repo version of amarok... Ahh oh well...
<jpatrick> neoncode: amarok doesn't come with KDE
<neoncode> jpatrick: KDE 3.5 is not the problem then...
<jpatrick> no
<mushroom> neoncode: what's the mainly problem?
<neoncode> mushroom: It opens displays it's splash screen, appears in the system tray then closes.
<jpatrick> neoncode: have you seen: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php ?
<neoncode> jpatrick: Nope, this might be it.
<pc3> admrl: is there a command that checks the dependancies for CEDEGA
<mushroom> neoncode: run amarok in command line mode and then you'll get the error code
<neoncode> mushroom: I'm half way though the 1.3.7 upgrade...#
<mushroom> neoncode: faint
<mushroom> neoncode: then I have no idea ....:(
<jpatrick> I'm off
<Robdor> where do I find my public ssh key?
<osh_> Robdor: ~/.ssh/
<Robdor> I only have the file known_hosts is it in that?
<osh_> Robdor: have you generated a key then?
<Robdor> osh_:  I thought I had a while ago, but I guess I didn't...
<aballek_> hello
<osh_> Robdor: afaik it should be located in .ssh. I'm not at my work-comp now but I'm pretty sure the file is in that dir.
<Robdor> osh_: thanks
<manveru> guys, someone can help me with a heavy apt-get/dpkg problem?
<manveru> wait a second, gathering some info to paste....
<sophie_> hello all I have a question about krename
<osh_> manveru: please make sure you use the pastebin-service.
<sophie_> in breezy when installed very litle plugins are avalaiblre
<admrl> pc3 if you installed amarok from source code you can do make depend i think
<manveru> osh_: of course :)
<manveru> and another thing - is seveas-repo down?
<admrl> can anyone verify make depend..?
<manveru> however, whenever i do a dpkg --configure -a #(wich is what dpkg tells me everytime i do an update or want to install something)
<manveru> my dpkg hangs at gstreamer-plugins
<manveru> that means - at all of them
<manveru> i can ctrl+c through some of them, but it hangs up at another... is there some way i can deque them?
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<manveru> hey
<Ti_Uhl> my system seems to be missing an ld.so.conf file but when i type ldconfig -v it finds a lot of libraries
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> brb
<Ti_Uhl> i need to go to diner
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> parents are yelling my ass of :)
<Ti_Uhl> brb
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<manveru> k
<admrl> oh my x froze then vt1 froze and wouldnt let me change when i tried restarting gdm lol
<admrl> i had to restart
<admrl> my box is having a problem with limewire everytime i start it it freezes
<Sneaky_Bastard> limewire has problems
<admrl> ya its seeming like it
<Sneaky_Bastard> freezes on startup even on Win-Blows
<admrl> i think its the java installed on my computer
<admrl> oh... hmmm
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, that's possible
<admrl> im going to try it in enlightenment
<Sneaky_Bastard> could be the moron author used windows-specific java "extensions"
<Sneaky_Bastard> dunno
<admrl> sneaky_Bastard: lol
<brokendreams> hello
<admrl> i dont know how it would be any different since im thinking limewire doesnt have any desktop ?intagration? and runs all on java
<admrl> but i might be wrong
<brokendreams> hello
<brokendreams> i need somehelp
<admrl> brokendreams: with what?
<brokendreams> when i try to run AlienArena it alll seems to be going fine but then it says
<brokendreams> ./AlienArena: line 5: 19876 Bus error               ./crx +set game arena $*
<admrl> is that a windows game you are running in wine or cedega..?
<brokendreams> and in the AA forums they said it was my sound drivers
<brokendreams> but my sound works fine
<Sneaky_Bastard> admrl: if he developed using Micro$haft's JVM, instead of Sun's it could be screwed up.
<admrl> Sneaky_Bastard why would he do such a thing!?
<admrl> brokendreams: if your running it with wine or cedega i cant help im not a gamer
<SAM_theman> yo people
<SAM_theman> i need help
<SAM_theman> my sound an't working
<SAM_theman> Help!!
<admrl> what sound card
<admrl> SAM_theman you need to give us info
<SAM_theman> have no idea
<admrl> we cant just fix it for you
<SAM_theman> ok listen
<admrl> does any one know if cat /dev/*audiodevice* would give him any info on it..?
<kkathman> admrl:  lspci might help
<pussfeller> if it works in gnome, then its not the sound drivers, its the engine, arts, esd, alsa etc
<kkathman> if its external
<SAM_theman> i open xmms or Amarok and for amarok it says some gstreamer error
<SAM_theman> but on gnome it works Fine
<admrl> i didnt know there was an lspci i thought it was only lsusb
<admrl> alrighty SAM_theman
<kkathman> SAM_theman: do you know if your sound card is on the motherboard, or do you have a separate card for it?
<admrl> what id suggest is get a new engine for gstreamer
<admrl> for amarok
<admrl> *(***
<kkathman> admrl: yah maybe xine
<SAM_theman> no its separte
<admrl> instead of gstreamer
<admrl> such as xine
<SAM_theman> *separate
<admrl> yes yes kkathman thats what i was thinking
<pussfeller> yeah with amarok the preffered engine is xine
<pussfeller> well, with anything
<admrl> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<bouncing> When I try to play KEXP in Amorak, it just kind of flashes the visualization and doesn't do anything. thoughts? (http://kexp-mp3-128k.cac.washington.edu:8000/listen.pls)
<admrl> SAM_theman: try that
<admrl> then go to engine in the configuration and change the engine to xine
<admrl> i dont remember how to get to it
<pussfeller> gstreamer is still kinda cludgy
<admrl> i dont like gstreamer much
<admrl> ubuntu loves it tho
<pussfeller> its a great idea
<admrl> it doesnt love ubuntu ;)
<pussfeller> but it hasnt really gotten "there" yet
<SAM_theman> its installing
<SAM_theman> i mean downloading
<bouncing> anyone... streaming radio not working in amorak?
<SAM_theman> but but what about xmms ?
<pussfeller> dont you need libmad0 with xine to play mp3s?
<bouncing> xmms works great
<SAM_theman> see amarok works in Gnome and Xmms
<pussfeller> i had to find a custom xine deb, but then I use the svn
<bouncing> pussfeller: I have it. I can play mp3s fine, and actually, other internet radio stations, but something about their playlist doesn't jive
<admrl> SAM_theman find a way to get xmms to use like alsasink or ossink just switch it
<admrl> and it should go fine
<SAM_theman> now i get [GStreamer Error] 
<pussfeller> SAM_theman: the source of your actual problem is that amarok was configured to have gstreamer use arts, or esd or something
<pussfeller> or maybe even alsasink, and you needed ossink
<pussfeller> i know this is a pain
<aballek_> hi, How can I see my units in Konqueror
<admrl> pussfeller thats why i went to xine
<SAM_theman> ok its working :D
<pussfeller> if i was a gazilionaire, I would pay mad cash to get linux sound standardized
<admrl> what do you mean units aballek_
<SAM_theman> i put it to xine :D
<sophie_> anyone know how to use krename configure plugins I only have 4 plugins
<aballek_> admrl, my har drives
<aballek_> hard
<admrl> blocks and such..?
<pussfeller> i would bribe distros and devs around the world to work on one single solution
<admrl> i have no idea
<aballek_> admrl,  the problem is that I sont have acces to the drives thru konqueror
<admrl> pussfeller im in on that one with you :D
<admrl> whats it give you..?
<hugelmopf> pussfeller: better two. i would never want to be without choice.
<admrl> say you dont have permission..?
<pussfeller> well lets get one choice working first and then try other ways
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/476845
<SAM_theman> :C
<admrl> id gksudo konqueror and try doing it from there maybe..?
<admrl> if that doesnt work come back
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: can i help with a problem or is somebody else trying to help you already?
<SAM_theman> ok guys let me ask you a question ok
<SAM_theman> you can if you want :D
<aballek_> admrl, how should I do it?
<pussfeller> SAM_theman: it sounds like another program is using the sound card
<SAM_theman> Nope
<pussfeller> in linux, software mixing is still tricky
<admrl> aballek_ use konsole
<admrl> sudo konqueror
<pussfeller> lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<admrl> your password
<triode> hello. How can I create a shared folder between two computers on a network?
<admrl> then media:/
<admrl> i think
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: if you are using KDE, then install "xmms-arts" and choose arts as audio-backend.
<pussfeller> triode: nfs for linux to linux, samba for windows to linux
<admrl> triode what are you planning on using..?
<triode> linux to linux
<SAM_theman> Heres my question is there a way i can unistall kde and any application that deals with it everything that Deals with KDE and the folders that saves every thing that deals with it.I mean just no KDE so i can do a fresh install of it.I admit i was tweaking some stuff on it i
<triode> I have two laptops, I want to share some files thru my wireless lan
<admrl> wouldnt ssh and fish:/ work just as well pussfeller
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: i assume your user is already in the audio group (the default user created during installation is in there.)
<pussfeller> i never used that admrl
<triode> pussfeller, Ill research 'nfs'
<admrl> SAM_theman sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop..?
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: by tweaking, do you mean changing user settings, or really editing system files?
<admrl> alrighty im no leet haxor so id go with nfs
<pussfeller> triode: its in yer control panel under network/file sharing
<SAM_theman> i did then i installed it again and everything was still saves like KDE applications
<hugelmopf> admrl, SAM_theman : this won't remove kde, just the virtual package kubuntu-desktop
<SAM_theman> wallpapers i downloaded everything even superKaramba
<admrl> lol hugelmopf im sorry i was just guessing
<aballek_> admrl, but there in media:/ I cant see the units there, how can I link them to konqueror or somethig like that
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: if you did all this as user, you only need to "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old"
<pussfeller> does kubuntu enable arts by default
<admrl> im not the one to go to for that
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: one second
<pussfeller> maybe arts is running
<admrl> pussfeller no i dont think it does
<admrl> i thought i had to install arts
<pussfeller> arts has gtg
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: you should logout first and do this on the console ("Ctrl-Alt-F1"), then switch back to X ("Ctrl-Alt-F7")
<SAM_theman> Becuase i worked so hard on gnome that i don't want to reinstall ubuntu again (www.putfile.com/sammy2005)
<triode> pussfeller: thanks!
<pussfeller> np
<SAM_theman> i want to like remove everything that deals with KDE Every thing
<SAM_theman> xmms works now
<Ti_Uhl> my system seems to be missing an ld.so.conf file but when i type ldconfig -v it finds a lot of libraries. The reason why i need the file is because i get configure errors when i try to build a qt app. It can't find X includes so i think i need to add /usr/X11R6/lib/includes
<aballek_> admrl, thanks anyway I have to g now
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: as long as you did not edit any system files of KDE (in /usr/...), you only have to move your user settings out of the way, as described above. maybe additionally "mv ~/.superkaramba ~/.superkaramba_old"
<SAM_theman> i also have like a 2GB of all my songs
<admrl> sorry aballek_
<aballek_> it's not very important
<aballek_> bye
<SAM_theman> so when i install kubuntu again everything will be as new as an Hummer H3?
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: if you have any emails in kontact/kmail, they will also be moved out of the way by that, but you can copy them back.
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: are you even listening to me?
<triode> pussfeller: all options are grayed out even when going in administrator mode? any idea on what I can do?
<SAM_theman> yes
<SAM_theman> my dad was telling me somthing
<pussfeller> hmm
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: i am talking and talking what you can do and you just ignore it.
<SAM_theman> no no
<SAM_theman> i was reading as well
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: read my last posts that start with your nick and you should be able to get your kde back to default settings.
<joshua> how do you run nmap and whats is it used for ??
<Ti_Uhl> my system seems to be missing an ld.so.conf file but when i type ldconfig -v it finds a lot of libraries. The reason why i need the file is because i get configure errors when i try to build a qt app. It can't find X includes so i think i need to add /usr/X11R6/lib/includes ? anyone ?
<triode> pussfeller: I am in the Kubuntu system settings under the "sharing" menu
<sampan> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<sampan> ti_uhl  see ubotu's line ^^^
<pussfeller> triode: might have to do a sudo kcontrol
<pussfeller> i hear sometimes the administrator mode in the kcontrol dont work all the time
<pussfeller> or maybe you need to add a share first
<admrl> yes pussfeller i agree
<admrl> id try the sudo kcontrol
<Ti_Uhl> thx ubotu
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Ti_Uhl> i'm installing them as we speak :)
<Ti_Uhl> hopefully this will work :)
<SAM_theman> huge u there?
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: yes
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: if the steps above confused you, tell me. i can explain them a bit more in order, if you want.
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:~$ sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<SAM_theman> Reading package lists... Done
<SAM_theman> Building dependency tree... Done
<SAM_theman> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<SAM_theman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ti_Uhl> ubotu: now it's complaining about QT headers and libs
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<ubotu> Ti_Uhl: I don't know, could you explain it?
<hugelmopf> Ti_Uhl: it is a bot.
<Ti_Uhl> lol
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<hugelmopf> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<hugelmopf> Ti_Uhl: ^^ try that one.
<SAM_theman> i unistalled that to
<pussfeller> eh when i right click on a mount on my desktop, i dont get the mount unmount menu
<pussfeller> whats up with that
<SAM_theman> i rember i need that to install some stuff for my compiling
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: ok, you do _not_ need to uninstall anything.
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: most likely you will only have to remove your user-specific KDE-settings, to get it back to default.
<admrl> enlightenment crashed im having the worst luck today
<SAM_theman> hmm....
<admrl> threw me back into gdm
<SAM_theman> because i sweard a few things up in KDe
<SAM_theman> *screwed
<Ti_Uhl> !kde
<ubotu> somebody said kde was A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<SAM_theman> a whole lot of things
<Ti_Uhl> now i need the kde headers
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: but most likely you screwed them up as user, and not with sudo, right?
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<SAM_theman> i think its because i am on KDE 3.5
<triode> pussfeller: how can I add a share?
<SAM_theman> both
<hugelmopf> !kde-dev
<ubotu> hugelmopf: Are you on ritalin?
<pussfeller> ah it somehow got off "use settings for media group"
<SAM_theman> wehn i was on 3.4.3 never had any problem
<admrl> ubotu i am1!!!
<SAM_theman> *when
<ubotu> admrl: Bugger all, i dunno
<pussfeller> triode: click on Add over at the right
* SAM_theman runs to the bathroom
<SAM_theman> damn my mom got it firts
<admrl> i got my subscription renewed today more ritalin yay!
<SAM_theman> *first
<admrl> sam_theman:haha
<triode> pussfeller: I'm sorry, where?
<hugelmopf> Ti_Uhl: try "sudo apt-get install kde-devel"
<SAM_theman> who here is on KDE 3.5?
<pussfeller> on the right in the file sharing panel, towards the middle
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: you can always go back to 3.4.3 by removing the 3.5 line in /etc/apt/sources.list and then updating/upgrading
<admrl> SAM_theman i am using kde 3.5
<SAM_theman> yeah thats what i am going to do my friend :D
<SAM_theman> WHAT!!!
<admrl> yes
<SAM_theman> well i try it one more time sinse huge told me what to do
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: but most likely that is not the reason for the problem. i am also running 3.5
<admrl> apt wont see kde 3.5but i think youd need to dist-upgrade
<hugelmopf> admrl: yes, i think you are right.
<admrl> :D
<admrl> yes yes it does happen every once in awhile
<SAM_theman> ahhh.... that felt better
* SAM_theman puts on a big grin 
<admrl> id say i get like 2 out of  ummm
<sander> Anyone here running dapper?
<admrl> 25 or so ;)
<leafw> is there any way to stop the airport from powering up every time the computer wakes up ?
<admrl> robotgeek was last ngiht
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: logout, go to the controle (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login, "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old", "mv ~/.superkaramba ~/.superkaramba_old", go to X (Ctrl-Alt-F7), login ==> fresh KDE
<hugelmopf> *console
<sander> I tried flight 2 and it was a little incomplete, I was wondering if it was better since r7 was released.
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: if this does not bring KDE back to default, you might want to reinstall or downgrade to 3.4.3, but try it first.
<triode> pussfeller: Its still grayed out, maybe I don't have the required packages installed?
<SAM_theman> roger
<Flixor-> -join #digikam
<Flixor-> sorry
<admrl> flixor its a /*
<hugelmopf> Flixor-: that was a european keyboard... ;-)
<Flixor-> ehm not realy hugelmopf
<Flixor-> i am logged in to my box via nxclient
<admrl> lol lol
<Flixor-> and the keyboard doesnt work good
<Flixor-> dont know how to change it so it works good
<hugelmopf> Flixor-: i see. just thought because where the / is on american keyboards, i have the - on my german one ;-)
<leafw> anyone can run glxgears over an ssh -X session? Fails on me.
<Flixor-> oke
<Flixor-> where is tha @ on that keyboard hugelmopf
<hugelmopf> AltGr - Q
<Flixor-> on the american keyboard
<hugelmopf> american is Shift-2 i believe?
<leafw> yes, shift+2
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: you getting along? i have to go...
<SAM_theman> ok i am bacjk
<SAM_theman> i was making instant soup ok
<SAM_theman> bye bye
<SAM_theman> *back
<hugelmopf> SAM_theman: good luck :)
<SAM_theman> :
<SAM_theman> D
<SAM_theman> were u go?
<SAM_theman> srry if i am talking liek a 4 year-old i am eating Hot sou[p
<rednaxel> how could I monitor the data being sent/received thru /dev/ttyS0 ?
<SAM_theman> brb
<admrl> rednaxel cat..?
<admrl> cat /dev/ttys0..?
<Flixor-> what is the command for ftp to upload directory's
<leafw> Flixor-: doesn't exist. Use "scp -r" instead
<leafw> Or, you can try drang and drop of folders in konqueror.
<leafw> s/drang/drag
<Flixor-> i am on the comamndline rigth now
<leafw> so then scp -r myfolder login@server:~/wheever/
<Flixor-> but thanks leafw
<Flixor-> its working put -R
<leafw> Flixor-: well, that '-R' may be very dependent on the particular ftp client you have
<Flixor-> well i first tried -r
<Flixor-> and then -R and the latest worked
<joshua> hello should i install Java runtime environment ?
<joshua> i have been told its not safe
<leafw> joshua: install it if you need it.
<joshua> is it safe?
<joshua> thats what i want to know
<leafw> joshua
<leafw> java is needed to run many programs
<leafw> if you don't have any program that needs it, then don't install it. That's all.
<joshua> heh
<leafw> OTOH, the only unsafe java are applets over the internet, and these are very strictly regulated.
<joshua> regulated?
<joshua> in what sense do you mean
<leafw> applets can't access your file system without your explicit permission and without a certificate.
<joshua> ok
<leafw> java is unsafe for careless users who always answer "yes" or "ok".
<leafw> withour reading.
* rednaxel installed almost all from Automatix
<joshua> do you know the command to get java runtime environment ?
<leafw> joshua
<leafw> read the manual
<rednaxel> leafw: most users (standard users, not power users) just click without actually reading
<leafw> on apt-get, or on kynaptic (hoary), or adept (breezy)
<leafw> joshua: just "give me the command" is what makes a computer (yours) unsafe.
<joshua> thats true
<leafw> joshua: I could give you anything.
<leafw> rednaxel: indeed.
<angasule> rednaxel: windows users (not their fault, really, but when you get asked the same question a million times...)
<rednaxel> actually, the whole concept of Yes/No in a Dialog Box is flawed... the button label should have the verb, the action being done
<angasule> rednaxel: agreed
<angasule> rednaxel: not to mention the yes/no/cancel/stop/maybe/nottodayIhaveaheadache dialogs
<rednaxel> instead of "Theres unsaved changes, save? (Yes/No/Cancel)" it should be "Theres unsaved changes. (Save/Discard/Do not exit)"
<rednaxel> three buttons tops
<csdcsdcsdc> one of my systems will not allow me to log in via ssh. It takes the password and after says "connection to X closed"
<csdcsdcsdc> any idea?
<leafw> xClayG: don't ssh -X, just 'ssh' then.
<xClayG> I am
<xClayG> it accepts ssh from remote connections, but will not locally it looks like
<xClayG> werid it works in xwindows /gnometerminal but not in any of my virtual servers
<xClayG> consoles i mean
<leafw> you are ssh'ing to the same computer? What for? Is it actually possible?
<SAM_theman> YES!!!
<SAM_theman> it works
<SAM_theman> i did a fresh install
<SAM_theman> SOund works everything working
<Azmodan> I'm looking for the file where I can change if my clock is based on GMT or not.  It is by default but Windows doesn't like it.
<MrMazda> is there any short cut (easy way) to remove all the CJK font packages?
<joakim> where can I read up on automount in kubuntu. Have problem with my USB-memory
<joshua> how can i check what version of firefox im running ?
<osh_> joshua: in the location bar type "about:"
<joshua> ah thanks
<joshua> i have 1.0.7 do you know if thats the latest version
<apachelogger> joshua: 1.5
<apachelogger> www.mozilla.com
<osh_> joshua: it's the latest one in kubuntu. if you want a later one go to www.mozilla.com and then some kubuntu-wiki to get it to work.
<joshua> ok
<joshua> its ok to use 1.0.7 ?
<joshua> or i should upgrade ?
<osh_> joshua: I do it. 1.5 is better though.
<joshua> because i dont mind to keep this one if i dont have to change it
<joshua> ok
<osh_> I'm too lazy to fix mozilla 1.5. I'll just wait for the upgrade to kubuntu.
<osh_> I'm trying to get the "python profile " module and it shows when I do a aptitude-search but not in adept. And when I do an aptitude install it just won't get any package. It's a virtual package if I understand the letters correctly.
<joshua> osh do you know a good virus scanner for kubuntu ?
<osh_> sudo aptitude search python2.4-profiler
<osh_> v   python2.4-profiler
<osh_> It seems to be there. But if I just replace the "search" with "install" it won't get any package. What's up with thta.
<apachelogger> joshua: virus scanner -> clamav
<joshua> thanks
<osh_> joshua: clamav
<sampan> osh_  dunno what's up with that for you -- but sudo apt-get install python2.4-profiler worked for me
<sampan> :/
<joshua> whats the command to update clamav via the internet
<joshua> i didnt really understand the instructions
<apachelogger> joshua: update it's virus database?
<osh_> hmm, atleast apt-get gives me an error to work with...
<malkavian> boni
<malkavian> ola retrasaos
<joshua> i got an error on installation
<joshua> its here
<joshua> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/jonnyubuntu/error.png
<apachelogger> joshua: can't see the errors :P
<apachelogger> some depend problems
<apachelogger> joshua: what's the app right of klipper in systray?
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sampan> joshua, when you get errors or need to paste some text for others to look at, you can use the "pastebin" (see ubotu's link)
<sampan> works a little bit better than screenshots ;)
<joshua> the app to the right of klipper is firestarter my firewall
<apachelogger> ah :)
<joshua> so i did /usr/bin/clamscam
<apachelogger> <<Infected files: 0>>
<apachelogger> doh :(
<apachelogger> life can be so boring
<joshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6080
<joshua> thats what i got with /usr/bin/clamscan
<apachelogger> joshua: run freshclam
<joshua> ERROR: Can't parse the config file /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<joshua> thats what it returns
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> that's not good
<apachelogger> joshua: do you have this config file at all?
<joshua> how can i check
<joshua> i got the package with adept
<joshua> it installed a few things
<joshua> but there was an error too
<joshua> during the install
<joshua> which i showed earlier
<apachelogger> ls /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<apachelogger> some packages may be in conflict
<apachelogger> which causes them to not being installed
<joshua> ls: /etc/clamav/clamd.conf: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you're missing important packages :|
<joshua> so its not installed
<joshua> so should i remove
<joshua> and try reinstall?
<joshua> or maybe i can just get the pieces i need with adept
<apachelogger> install everything named clamav* just not -data
<apachelogger> that may work
<joshua> ok
<joshua> what do you mean 'just not data'
<apachelogger> there is a package called "clamav-data"
<apachelogger> don't install it
<joshua> ah ok
<mz111> I repeatedly change my dpi setting using gnome-control-center, but every time I log into kde, I end up with tiny fonts, what should I do?
<joshua> you see what that package says tho?
<joshua> its intereting
<joshua> s*
<apachelogger> mz111: you have to set it in kcontrol as well dude
<apachelogger> joshua: what?
<mz111> apachelogger: where can i change the dpi in kcontrol?
<joshua> apache: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6081
<apachelogger> mz111: fonts
<apachelogger> mz111: appearance -> fonts
<mz111> apachelogger: there is no dpi setting in my font menu
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<apachelogger> joshua: well, since you can get the up-to-date databse by running freshclam it isn't needed
<joshua> but freshclam isnt working for me right
<apachelogger> well, clamscan neither or :P
<apachelogger> you're just missing packages
<joshua> should i dl the daemon too ?
<apachelogger> joshua: ?
<jjesse> minimum partition for an install of breezy?
<joshua> clamav-daemon
<joshua> is in the list
<jjesse> can i do it on a 2g partition?
<apachelogger> joshua: I think you have a repo mix
<apachelogger> there is no clamav-daemon in offical afaik
<apachelogger> ah there, well
<apachelogger> joshua: I'll tell you the needed ones ;-)
<joshua> ok :)
<joshua> how do i tell if mine is official
<apachelogger> joshua: clamav | clamav-freshclam | clamav-testfiles | libclamav1
<joshua> command not found
<joshua> 4 times
<apachelogger> joshua: that are the packages ;-)
<mz111> apachelogger: i don't suppose you've taken a loot a the font menu
<joshua> oh
<joshua> LOL
<joshua> sorry
<apachelogger> mz111: hm, no, never .... or maybe I got you wrong
<jjesse> !partition
<ubotu> Not a clue, jjesse
<jjesse> !size
<ubotu> jjesse: Bugger all, i dunno
<jjesse> !specs
<ubotu> Not a clue, jjesse
<jjesse> !installation specs
<ubotu> jjesse: Are you smoking crack?
<jjesse> !installation
<ubotu> jjesse: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<joshua> !hmmmm
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, joshua
<apachelogger> jjesse: what's the point?
<jjesse> trying to figure out min. parition size for a breezy install
<apachelogger> jjesse: as much as you need :P
<apachelogger> ~2gigs
<linlin> i used my regular ubuntu 5.10 install cd to install ubuntu as a "server" install.. how do i turn it into kubuntu when its bare like this
<linlin> just cause i dont want to have to downlaod and burn the kubuntu iso
<jjesse> apachelogger: i have a 2gig virtual partition and it crapped at 48%
<apachelogger> linlin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jjesse> linlin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linlin> ok and that will generate the same effect as if i loaded from a cd?
<jjesse> that was in the configuration stage
<jjesse> "configuring openofficeorg-kubuntu
<apachelogger> linlin: think so
<joshua> hi
<joshua> if i do   wget -c http://ubuntuguide.org/ubuntu5.04.tar.gz
<joshua> and then   tar zxvf ubuntu5.04.tar.gz
<joshua> heh
<joshua> how do i get the document now
<sampan> joshua  iirc the ubuntuguide was html, so you probably can just click it in konq to open it
<joshua> k
<sampan> are you using breezy?
<sampan> if so, be careful with ubuntuguide -- it's for hoary and some of the instructions in there (a) may not work or (b) may break stuff on your breezy install
<jjesse> joshua: try the faqguide on help.ubuntu.com it's fro breezy and should be able to answer most of your questions
<joshua> ok thanks alot
<exium> Does anyone have problems with having to restart the xserver constantly because the screen becomes what looks like static on a tv?
<sophie_> exium: no prob here
<exium> Hm. I am not entirely sure where to start. Everything seems to be working fine, and then all of the sudden, it seems like I am back in Windows where if a window freezes, and you drag it, all the graphics it touches become just like it.
<nadya> Hi. How do I update kde?!
<nadya> I followed the instructions, but which command do I have to execute to accomplish this?
<bobbyd> hi
<nadya> Hi
<bobbyd> extracting audio with kaudiocreator is really slow when it's taking the audio from the disc, it seems to be about 1x speed
<bobbyd> any ideas for speeding it up?
<bobbyd> dma is on on the drive
<nadya> Hi boobyd. Do you know how to update kde?
<bhna> bobbyd: no idea. have the same problem
<chx> in kpdf how could i switch off the Contents and Thumbnails ?
<chx> found it thanks
<Knowerrors> Afternoon all, how do I get  a midi to play in Kubuntu?  Im trying to use KMid, and I get no sound
<Hobbsee> !midi
<ubotu> well, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Knowerrors> thx ubotu
<Knowerrors> That is alot of work just for midi... that seems crazy, midi should be standard
<sproingie> how do i turn off the autocomplete in the google bar in konqueror?
<_jonas> how do I get sounds on firefox1.5?
<Hattori> hello
<Hattori> what's the best mp3 player to install on kubuntu?
<raphink> amarok
<Hobbsee> um, amarok?
<raphink> w/ xine imo
<Hattori> isn't it already there?
<raphink> I think so
<raphink> if you want something lighter, you can try juk too
<_jonas> sudo apt-get install amarok ;)
<_jonas> amarok is pretty like iTunes, xmms is pretty like winamp
<treakath> hey all
<_jonas> hello
<treakath> hey
<_jonas> whats up?
<treakath> nuthing and you
<_jonas> nothing special, listening to music
<_jonas> trying to get used to ubuntu
<treakath> oh okay im useing kubuntu
<treakath> 5.4
<_jonas> i have kubuntu installed too, but I like ubunut better
<treakath> what viresion have you got
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: do midis work for you with default kubuntu setup?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: i dont have any midi files to test with, sorry
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: http://www.vgmusic.com/music/console/nintendo/nes/tmnt-und.mid
<Knowerrors> please ;)
<_jonas> treakath: what is viresion?
<treakath> i mean version
<treakath> ops my baqn
<treakath> bad
<_jonas> breezy badger 5.10
<treakath> how much its it
<treakath> is it
<treakath> hi
<_mombasa_> ummm..... I'm new to kubuntu linux. I need help with installing software, and what would be good p2p soft.
<peixoto> Hi all. Anyone had luck using klik ?
<peixoto> I am new to klik, and I am trying to run amarok, but it is giving an error, without even trying to download....
<peixoto> "Error while trrying to run amarok" .... no download, no details, nothing...
<peixoto> Anyone knows how to download the .cmg file, so that I can trry do debug it ?
<peixoto>  I am using breezy, and already installed rpm, which amarok .cmg requires ...
<Hobbsee> peixoto: why are you trying to get amarok by using klik?
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install amarok
<peixoto> Because I am getting an annoying error when I use the Ubuntu's amarok ...
<Hobbsee> which error?
<peixoto> And I thought that maybe the klik's amarok had it already fixed..
<Hobbsee> and did you try the amarok 1.3.7?
<Hobbsee> peixoto: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<peixoto> When I open the ubuntu amarok it gives an erroor "can open file." , or something like that
<peixoto> Had already tried to uninstall and reinstall, remove the config dir, etc...
<Hobbsee> do you have the codecs?
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> [multimedia]  for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Hobbsee> check that you've got all the stuff from the first link
<peixoto> yes, I used that script easyubuntu.. Everything in amarok is working fine, excecpt this error in the opening ...
<peixoto> I was trying amarok 1.3.1, that is available in my synaptic, but I'll try 1.3.7
<Hobbsee> probably a good idea
<peixoto> maybe it will work
<peixoto> Thanks for the tip
<Hobbsee> apparently there's heaps of bug fixes since 1.3.1
<Hobbsee> but i've never tried klik
<kverde> hi all. new to desktop linux and ubuntu.  Very, very impressed.
<Hobbsee> :)
<dclindsay> !easysource
<ubotu> rumour has it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
#kubuntu 2005-12-29
<Snake__> God...phlak has no IRC lol
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> joshua@toon:~$ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jahshua> sudo: gedit: command not found
<jahshua> how can i get to my sources list ?
<crimsun> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> gedit is in GNOME; you're in KDE. I presume.
<jahshua> yeh
<peixoto> Hobbsee, the 1.3.7 version worked... thank you very much
<jahshua> can someone help im trying to creat a mozilla.plugins folder and this command isnt working for me
<jahshua> joshua@toon:~$ mkdir -p /home/joshua/.mozilla/plugins
<Flying_Eagle> then create the folders step by step, jahshua
<Flying_Eagle> cd /home/joshua
<Flying_Eagle> mkdir .mozilla
<Flying_Eagle> cd .mozilla
<Flying_Eagle> mkdir plugins
<jahshua> cool
<jahshua> thanks man
<Flying_Eagle> np jahshua
<triode> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118935
<triode> please help confirm a bug. Click that link and check if that has happened to you.
<triode> that link is also found in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=600184&posted=1#post600184 (for those nervous to click on links)
<triode> the bug applies to anybody who upgraded to kde 3.5 (apparently)
<triode> url to the bug report:
<triode> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118935
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody have midi playback working on ubuntu? I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736&highlight=play+midi and am having problems
<thoreauputic> Knowerrors: install timidity and freepats ?
<Knowerrors> I was trying to do it without freepats, using a soundfonts library instead as the howto suggests
<Knowerrors> freepats is a 4 hour or so download for me
<Knowerrors> sfxload Ultimate.SF2 , No AWE synth device is found
<Knowerrors> thats what I get when I try to load the soundfonts library
<Knowerrors> thoreauputic: any other ideas? if not I guess I'll try freepats next
<thoreauputic> Knowerrors: hmm - I used freepats - with soundfonts you have to point /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg at your fonts IIRC
<Knowerrors> thoreauputic: how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> Knowerrors: I forget :) It's all in the man page for tmidity I think, though -
<thoreauputic> Knowerrors: also read the config file ( less /etc/timidity/timidity.cfg
<thoreauputic>  ) It tells you to use sndfont.cfg
<Knowerrors> thoreauputic: like this - luidsynth -m alsa_seq ./thenameofthefilehere.sf2 ?
<Knowerrors> whoops thats for fluidsynth
<thoreauputic> ah, fluidsynth - I tried that but it was too much for my 2ghz celeron and I used timidity + freepats and some extra stuff in the config file
<slow-motion> n8
<Knowerrors> hmm, ok, will download freepats then, I have a 1.8G AthlonXP, so don't want a huge cpu load just to play midis
<Knowerrors> bb after download
<thoreauputic> Knowerrors: you can also add a few things in the timidity config - if you like I can paste that in #flood for you
<Kalidarn> anyone know why "MD5" isn't installed by default?
<Kalidarn> what package do i have to install to be able to type md5 at a terminal prompt?
<Kalidarn> i was sure it was a core program
<thoreauputic> erm, md5sum ?
<Kalidarn> im sure i could just type "md5" at a terminal prompt
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> and it used to work.
<thoreauputic> Kalidarn: md5 <tab>
<Kalidarn> yeah comes up with md5sum
<Kalidarn> oh okay
<thoreauputic> :)
<Kalidarn> tried using CFV but thats a bitch
<Kalidarn> http://cfv.sourceforge.net/cfv.1.html
<Kalidarn> i don't know how lol
<Kalidarn> even after reading the manual
<tiger> Hi :-) I am all new to kubuntu can i please get help where to set LANGUAGE = and LC_ALL and LANG variables on my system to danish
<tiger> permanently :-)
<Hobbsee> tiger: system settings, regional and accessibility?
<tiger> Yeah but aint that just for kde?
<tiger> I want it so apt sees it
<tiger> And I cant set that to Danish as apt cant install locales
<tiger> I tried apt-g .. installl kde-i18n-da and that breaks
<Hobbsee> not sure, sorry
<admrl> howdie everyone anything interesting happening..?
<tiger> And when that breaks I cant choose danish in System: Setting ...
<tiger> Yeah admrl how to install kde-i18n-da on dapper flight2?
<andre> Hi. Ecerytime I try to hear my audio CDs, weird things happen. I checked today and I saw that  kio_audiocd keeps consuming 99% of CPU all the time. Even after I stop playng. I need to kill it to eject the CD. My system becames locked twice and I have to reboot. Someone knows something about it/. Because kio_aucioicd consumes too much CPU th playback has problems like breaking
<admrl> lol hmmmmmmm i have noooooooooo clue
<tiger> :-)
<tiger> Neither do I :-)
<admrl> lol im having problems of my own and must restart x
<admrl> so brb
<tiger> hehe
<jahshua> how can i set a BIOS password in kubuntu
<admrl> im coming to a problem
<admrl> just locally
<admrl> but if it keeps up im going to have to make a new user account on my computer
<jahshua> is it possible to use gnome desktop on kubuntu
<admrl> jahshua: yes
<admrl> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> thats it?
<admrl> anyone on here know about a mime type that has something to do with application/octet-stream
<admrl> jahshua yep yep
<admrl> kde tells me it cant find it
<admrl> and i found a line that says application/octet-stream in /etc/mime.types
<admrl> anyone know anything
<jahshua> so how i change between desktops?
<jahshua> can i use the two at the same time?
<thoreauputic> jahshua: select gnome or kde from the login screen
<thoreauputic> it's possible to have two sessions , one kde and one gnome on ctrl-alt-F7 and F8, but normally you wouldn't bother
<jahshua> ok
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is there a way to put Kubuntu in a type of Standby where the HDs are shutdown?
<admrl> jaushua in kde you can start a new session and activate vt8 (vt8=ctrl-alt-f1) you can right click on the desktop >switch user> and start new session and also use the kmenu
<admrl> and in gnome look thru your menus for a system folder and there will be a new login icon
<Snake__> Where do programs go when you install them on live cds?
<jahshua> ok admrl thanks
<admrl> :)
<Snake__> Hey look its admrl whats he formatting now :P
<admrl> Snake__: bin folders..>?
<admrl> haha
<Snake__> We were talking about something yesterday...what was it
<Snake__> lol
<admrl> does anyone in here know how to set ubuntu up so you can remotely log in using ssh
<thoreauputic> admrl: install openssh-server
<admrl> i have sshd
<admrl> i think
<thoreauputic> you probably have only the client
<thoreauputic> just install openssh-server
<admrl> openssh-server is already the newest version.
<raphink> admrl: do you have a firewall or router blocking port 22 maybe ?
<thoreauputic> admrl: are you testing it from within your network? Do you have a firewall ?
<admrl> i havnt set up a firewall
<admrl> lol
<admrl> if ubuntu comes stock with something blocking port 22 than ya
<raphink> nope
<thoreauputic> no
<admrl> and if that was it i could just go to /etc/ssh/ssh-config * or something along those lines and change the port
<thoreauputic> pgrep sshd     < is it running?
<thoreauputic> what happens if you try to connect? error messages?
<admrl> pid is 8625
<thoreauputic> OK it's running - what errors do you get if you try to ssh in?
<admrl> i can ssh into it localy
<admrl> ssh derek@127.0.0.1
<admrl> The authenticity of host '127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<admrl> RSA key fingerprint is
<thoreauputic> admrl: that's normal
<admrl> if im like not at my house
<thoreauputic> on first attempt
<admrl> and i do it from like my school
<admrl> then it doesnt work
<thoreauputic> define "doesn't work"
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> methinks doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<admrl> it cant even see the computer
<Hobbsee> hehe @ that factoid
<thoreauputic> admrl: WHAT is the error message?
<thoreauputic> admrl: we can't help if you are vague
<thoreauputic> admrl: is the machine behind a router?
<thoreauputic> if so you need to froward port 22
<admrl> it doesnt see the computer
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<admrl> it acts like im just picking a random number for the ip
<thoreauputic> admrl: that doesn't *mean* anything
<admrl> and says there isnt a computer there or somthing along those lines
<thoreauputic> please answer my router question
<admrl> i dont remember the exact error i havnt tried in a long time
<admrl> no im not using a router
<thoreauputic> admrl: does it say "connection refused" ?
<thoreauputic> admrl: I suggest you try it again, and come back when you have something definite, like an error message
<admrl> i dont remember but i was just wondering me and snake were its not anything im going to use
<admrl> yep yep thanks thoreauputic
* thoreauputic tears his hair out a bit for practice
<admrl> haha sorry
<Drakeson> is it possible to select text in konsole only using keyboard?
<admrl> i havnt ever got it to do it Drakeson
<thoreauputic> admrl: the wasted bandwidth bill is in the mail :)
<Drakeson> admrl: As far I can remember in the old VAX/VMS systems it was possible to enter a text selection mode and select/search through what is on the screen using keyboard.
<Drakeson> do you know any other system like that?
<admrl> nope i know on an old redhat box i could use the mouse in vt1 but ubuntu doesnt do that
<admrl> i answered him the besti could for the kubuntu distro
<admrl> if im wrong correct me
<thoreauputic> admrl: it does if you install gpm
<admrl> :) i learn something new every day
<thoreauputic> :)
<admrl> i didnt like mouse in vt1 anyways
<admrl> lol
<thoreauputic> heh
<Drakeson> no I mean just mouseless
<admrl> ya i know what you mean
<admrl> meant* when you said it drakeson
<thoreauputic> Drakeson: I think xterm will do it - and if you run GNU screen you can select in a screen session with keyboard
<thoreauputic> I forget the combo though
* Drakeson tries ...
<richy> hi
<jahshua> sup
<treakath> hey all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<treakath> how are you
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad. self?
* Kamping_Kaiser helped/saw you yesterday iirc
<treakath> yea im good be back in a min ok
<zeeman> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<zeeman> just installed ubuntu on my computer
<treakath> hey i had to restart my copm
<zeeman> or for a few hours ago
<zeeman> first time dealing with linux
<zeeman> prettu nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> zeeman: liking it?
<treakath> kk
<zeeman> yeah
<zeeman> but iam running kde istead of gnome
<zeeman> have som probs mounting som folders to my desktop
<zeeman> when iam running gnome the folders are there coz i mounted them there but in kde i dunt knw how to do
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are the folders?
<admrl> are you talking about adding a device icon to your desktop
<admrl> like for your harddrive
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi admrl
<admrl> Kamping_Kaiser: hello :)
<zeeman> admrl: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<zeeman> i have them mounted
<zeeman> i have 2 partitions
<zeeman> from windows
<zeeman> hda1 and hda5
<zeeman> i have mounted them in folder called ntfs and ntfs2
<zeeman> hda5 goes to ntfs and ntfs2 goes to hda1
<admrl> alrighty no what your going to need to do is right click and create new
<admrl> on your desktop
<admrl> then go down to link to device
<admrl> and pick your device
<admrl> preferences will pop up as soon as you pick your device
<admrl> click the device tab if this one is for hda5 you type in the mount point for hda5 and give it a name you will remember on the general tab
<admrl> media/hda5
<admrl> for example
<yannux> hye :)
<admrl> with another slash before media but it wont let me type it becuz xchat thinks im typing a command
<aeon17x> /media
<admrl> aeon17x: how did you do that
<aeon17x> Two slashes.
<admrl> /media
<admrl> oh my! thats a nifty trick
<zeeman> just hold
<robotgeek> hey, my dapper kde isn't automounting, is this a known bug?
<zeeman> i cant find the device when i have choosen link to device
<treakath> any1 here got kubuntu 5.10??
<zeeman> treakath: yes
<zeeman> but iam new
<zeeman> so dont ask me anything pls =)
<arcanistherogue> say, how exactly does the alien command work?
<arcanistherogue> does it search the internet for a .deb equivalent, or actually make the .deb
<treakath> no its just i want it but i cant put it on
<treakath> my comp
<admrl> treakath: why not..?
<zeeman> admrl: dont work
<robotgeek> arcanistherogue: it converts the rpm to a .deb
<arcanistherogue> robotgeek: thanks, sorry i just always wondered that and it was bugging me :p
<admrl> are you sure you picked the right device zeeman
<jahshua> hello will this command work for kubuntu?(i got it from ubuntu) sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<robotgeek> arcanistherogue: no problem
<robotgeek> jahshua: yes
<jahshua> coo
<arcanistherogue> thanks
<jahshua> thanks
<admrl> what are you getting zeeman
<zeeman> admrl
<zeeman> hold
<admrl> like for an error
<admrl> sorry
<admrl> lol
<BlueEagle> Oh, my. Logged in with both KDE and Gnome. This is an ehh... interesting feature. :)
<zeeman> i dont get any errors but i got many devices but not the 2 partitions
<zeeman> not the hda1 or hda 5
<admrl> did you type the mount point in the preferences
<zeeman> what?
<admrl> right click on your device icon
<admrl> on your desktop
<zeeman> hold
<admrl> and click properties
<arcanistherogue> hey, im getting an error installing some .deb packages
<zeeman> now i got it!
<arcanistherogue> see, im installing libgpod and gtkpod .deb files from a .rpm i used alien on
<zeeman> damn simple
<zeeman> thx
<admrl> zeeman: any time :D
<admrl> its really easy
<zeeman> dman
<arcanistherogue> when i install one, then try to install the other, it says that there is a folder that cant be overwritten because the other package already has it, even if i install them both at once
<zeeman> kde is much easier then gnome
<arcanistherogue> zeeman: hear hear
<arcanistherogue> *here here?
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<arcanistherogue> >_>
<zeeman> yes
<zeeman> iam here
<arcanistherogue> :p
<arcanistherogue> i think i was right the first time.
<zeeman> ?
<arcanistherogue> nevermind.
<zeeman> what u mean?
<zeeman> hehe
<treakath> it hard and i didint put the linux im useing on my comp my friend did
<zeeman> talking to me even? hehe
<arcanistherogue> zeeman: hear hear (or here here, i was confiused) is liike a toast sort of, im agreeing with you on kde > gnome
<zeeman> arcanistherogue, hehe okey now i got it hehehe
<zeeman> =)
<arcanistherogue> :D
<admrl> treakath: whats that now
<treakath> i got kubntu 5.4 right and i want to get kubntu 5.10 on my comp and my friend wont put it on meany:'(
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Hobbsee> use that?
<treakath> who?
<admrl> you
<admrl> treakath
<admrl> using apt-get you can upgrade your distrobution
<admrl> you can even go from like breezy badger to debian sarge
<admrl> :D
<treakath> do no how
<treakath> and i only got kubntu5.4
<Kamping_Kaiser> admrl: that's nasty, because your downgrading packages
<sam_> does smp help speed transparency up at all?
<admrl> Kamping_Kaiser ive only went from debian sarge to hoary
<admrl> ive never went from ubuntu to sarge
<Kamping_Kaiser> admrl: they have the same (aproximate) packages, Breezy has newer packages then Sarge
<treakath> any1 here live in new zealand?
<admrl> i know this debian sarge came out sometime earlier in 2005 and breezy came out in october
<Kamping_Kaiser> Sarge was 13th of something (it escapes me right now)
<admrl> well im heading out phone call
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> treakath: no one active it seems :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> treakath: why so?
<treakath> hmm
<admrl> back :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<admrl> wb..?
<Cron0o> Did anybody ever compiled amarok-svn with the amarok-svn.sh script?
<Kamping_Kaiser> welcome back
<admrl> Cron0o cant say i have are you having troubles with it
<treakath> whats the best linux to get??
<Cron0o> ubuntu of courses ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<admrl> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anything that's not crap that useses apt- , so Debian and ubuntu :)
<treakath> whats the farstes
<admrl> farstes..?
<admrl> same with pclinuxos its a pretty good os and uses apt BUT you cant get a good installer for it becuz its only a live cd
<treakath> fastest
<jahshua> what does the -rw-r--r-- mean before files ?
<admrl> jahshua its permissions
<admrl> they are in sections of three
<admrl> read write and something else but i dont remember
<angasule> execute
<angasule> Read Write eXeute (rwx)
<admrl> yes yes thank you angasule
<admrl> :D
<jahshua> so i just donwloaded a song from a freinds website and its listed with that before it
<jahshua> so what does that mean
<admrl> -rwxrwxrwx
<angasule> the first set of rwx is for the owner of the file, the second for the group, and the third for everybody else
<angasule> and the - at the beginning marks the kind of file, - for regular file, d for directory, I think, you won't see much else usually
<admrl> angasule we sure make a good team :D
<angasule> heh
<admrl> i know kinda how it works and you actually know it
<zeeman> any1 knw if i can use iconbox in kde?
<zeeman> ubuntu/kde
<angasule> zeeman: is iconbox available in the package manager you're using? if so, then it'll run in kde, I don't see why not (no idea what iconbox is, though)
<zeeman> angasule, hmm iconbx ( is what i think) the progam with a animation meny
<zeeman> like the one mac os X uses
<angasule> oh, it's a WM thingy
<angasule> well, I see kubuntu has one for xfce, but I don't see any other
<zeeman> angasule, whats xfce
<admrl> zeeman: xfce is another window manager like fluxbox or afterstep
<admrl> and kde is a desktop environment along with gnome
<zeeman> ahaa now i see
<zeeman> but i cant just that "meny"
<zeeman> then
<admrl> what zeeman..?
<zeeman> i want to use the same meny as mac os x does
<zeeman> i have seens linux run that to
<zeeman> the motion meny
<zeeman> with icons and stuff
<zeeman> i think its name iconbox or something
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> i just did sudo badblocks -s /dev/hda     it says i have 500
<jahshua> is that normal
<Cron0o> get a new hard-disk
<thunderbolt> is there a ubuntu packaged version of guten-print anywhere?
<Hobbsee> !info guten-print
<jahshua> CronOo ?
<jahshua> can you elaborate
<Hobbsee> doesnt look like it...
* thunderbolt nods
<thunderbolt> Thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<angasule> thunderbolt: is guten-print a gutenberg project etext reader?
<thunderbolt> angasule: Guten-print is GIMP-print renamed.
<thunderbolt> GIMP-print 4.whatever that's in the ubuntu repos doesn't support my new printer.
<zeeman> btw how do u change rootpassword?
<angasule> no idea what gimp-print is, either, a CMYK capable gimp?
<thunderbolt> gimp-print is a set of drivers for CUPS.
<thunderbolt> :)
<angasule> oh
<angasule> well, I see gimp-print is available
<thunderbolt> Now if they actually had a tar.gz of the source on their sourceforge page...
* thunderbolt nods
<thunderbolt> Yeah, its a bit older than the latest version of guten-print.
<bam_> quick question how come when I put a removable edia device and plug it in the usb I get two windows opening?
<angasule> bam_: what's in each window?
<bam_> media:/sdc1 and system:/media/sdc1
<bam_> prefer to not have the "system" one
<zeeman> ltt
<zeeman> asd
<angasule> odd, dunno
<angasule> svenska? :)
<bam_> I thought so too
<zeeman> hhaha aa
<zeeman> r du svensk ?
<zeeman> hahah
<bam_> how about how do I tell kde NOT to open a window upon mount
<thunderbolt> zeeman: My great grandmother was Swedish.
<zeeman> thunderbolt, niice niice but u are from?
<thunderbolt> United States.
<zeeman> ohh i see
<angasule> nah, I'm from Argentina
<zeeman> cant be ;)
<angasule> jag pratar inte svenska
<thunderbolt> Cool, my sister traveled there a few years ago, she really enjoyed it.
<zeeman> angasule, du e frn argentina men du kan prata svenska?
<angasule> my norwegian is much better
* thunderbolt nods in agreement
<angasule> nei, jag pratar *inte* svenska :P
<zeeman> angasule,  hehe ikke sant =P
<zeeman> hahaha oh didnt se the "inte" word ;)
<angasule> I studied swedish for about 2 weeks before I met a norwegian girl and decided to switch language ;)
<thunderbolt> lol
<thunderbolt> bokmal?
<zeeman> hehee
<zeeman> thunderbolt, bokmal?
<zeeman> whats up with that word?
<thunderbolt> Bokml, its a dialect of Norwegian, basically Dano-Norwegian.
<angasule> ja, bokmaal
<zeeman> oh i see
<thunderbolt> the other is Nynorsk.
<thunderbolt> Where in Norway was she from?
<angasule> stupid a-thingy won't work
<zeeman> nynorsk is what the most ppl speak in norway i thing
<thunderbolt> My mother is Norwegian.
<angasule> Hedmark
<zeeman> tinkt
<zeeman> think*
<zeeman> damn svrt att skriva =P
<angasule> no, most people speak bokmaal-ish
<thunderbolt> yep
<zeeman> ohh i didnt knw that
<thunderbolt> for a while they were trying to mandate Nynorsk or something.
<zeeman> i was in oslo 2 weeks ago
<angasule> both are mandatory
<thunderbolt> Where in Norway was your friend from, angasule ?
<angasule> I think one is chosen as a main school language, and the other is learnt, or something like that
<angasule> Hedmark, thunderbolt
<thunderbolt> Ah, my mother's family is from Stavenger.
<angasule>  it works! :)
<angasule> o + a, instead of * + a as it was with the other settings
<rhendrix> so anyone messed with the ATI x200m chip
<angasule> I haven't, rhendrix , sorry
<rhendrix> its cool
<rhendrix> I cant get it to support 3d accel and was just wonder if anyone has
<Milktea> I have a FAT32 Partition
<Milktea> But I can't write to it
<Milktea> I can read it, though
<Milktea> I'm using breezy, what should I do?
<angasule> Milktea: it's set as read only, let me look up a bit
<Milktea> My current fstab for my FAT32 partition reads /dev/hda4       /windows        vfat   defaults      0       0
<thunderbolt> Milktea: type mount
<Milktea> /dev/hda4 on /windows type vfat (rw)
<Ed1000> hello
<Milktea> for some reason
<Milktea> it says rw
<thunderbolt> hrrrm
<Milktea> Well, I just changed it to /dev/hda4       /windows        vfat   defaults,noauto,users,rw      0       0
<Milktea> and I did sudo mount -a
<angasule> Milktea: hmm, ok, there's a way to do it through the GUI, System Menu->Settings->System->Disk and filesystems
<Milktea> o_O
<Milktea> Can't find that
<Milktea> wait
<Milktea> nevermind
<Milktea> ^^;
<Milktea> also
<angasule> you found it?
<Milktea> amaroK crashes when I play certain mp3s
<Milktea> yeah
<Milktea> but JuK and XMMS don't
<angasule> hmm, don't know what to tell you, in older versions of amarok I had a lot of trouble with it, now it seems stable for me
<linlin> my screen resolution is stuck at 640x480...what should i do
<bam_> found the problem
<bam_> :)
<Milktea> Hm
<Milktea> How do I make my partition rw to all users?
<zeeman> if i want to  wathc .wmv files what app shall i use?
<zeeman> watch*
<thunderbolt> zeeman: I personally like mplayer...
<angasule> Milktea: use the GUI :P reading the manpage for fstab every time you want to change it is a pain, really
<thunderbolt> it's the most stable for me.
<Milktea> angasule: Yeah I know, how do I do this in the GUI? ^^;
<angasule> kaffeine is the default kubuntu choice, I like it better than mplayer, but just because I've never found a nice mplayer UI
<zeeman> thunderbolt, can i use vlc?
<zeeman> i tried vlc but it didnt work
<Milktea> You need the codecs
<thunderbolt> zeeman: I'm really not sure.
<angasule> Milktea: type settings://System/ in the konqueror address bar, then go to Disk & Filesystems
<Milktea> I got to the GUI
<Milktea> But I'm not sure how to edit it in the GUI
<Milktea> to make it rw to all users
<angasule> oh, hmm, are you in administrator mode?
<Milktea> yes
<angasule> did you click on the right disk, the click modify?
<Milktea> Yeah
<Milktea> In modify
<Milktea> What do I do?
<angasule> wait for me to load the screen :P
<Milktea> k
<Milktea> I can change the "Files belong to user:" to the current user
<Milktea> so I can rw
<Milktea> but I want it so that all users can rw
<angasule> hmm, I don't see any reason why only one user should be able to rw
<linlin> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mahangu> i apt-getted the baghira package
<mahangu> now where do i enable it?
<angasule> Milktea: are you sure it doesn't allow other users to rw?
<rhendrix> hey guys does anyone have a compaq/hp laptop with the ATI X200 graphics chip?
<Milktea> Not any users with a level below me
<Milktea> I tried setting that part to root
<Milktea> and I couldn't rw
<Milktea> Also, what codecs are generally used in video/sound files, and where should I get them?
<mahangu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Milktea> Thanks
<angasule> mahangu: you're fast :D
<mahangu> angasule: :)
<angasule> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<mahangu> anyone know how to get baghira working?
<mahangu> i downloaded the apt package
<angasule> milksteak: try using the GUI to disable rw, click ok ok ok, then enable it, maybe it changes some file permissions at the mountpoint or something
<zeeman> Milktea, what codecs do i need to play wmv-files on vlc??
<mahangu> angasule: probably his fstab
<angasule> zeeman: wmv files have all kinds of stuff inside them, install w32codecs and most anything will play (I don't know what vlc is)
<Milktea> zeeman: How would I know?
<mahangu> zeeman: get the w32codecs package
<_adam> hi...
<angasule> mahangu: but user restrictions are for mounting only, I think? rw is defined at the mountpoint is it not?
<mahangu> zeeman: the file extension has nothing to do with the codecs
<mahangu> angasule: yes,
<mahangu> Milktea: try "sudo mount /dev/hdaX /media/hdaX -o umask000
<Milktea> thanks
<_adam> I'm trying to compile a program and I don't know what to put for --prefix=PATH
<zeeman> where do i get the w32codecs package?
<angasule> zeeman: wmv, avi, etc, are containers, inside they can have any number of codecs
<angasule> zeeman: read the link :)
<angasule> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<os2mac> lo all
<angasule> ahoy, os2mac
<jahshua> how do i check what my hostname is ?
<zeeman> angasule, thx
<_adam> what do I put for the PATH in --prefix=PATH?
<bam_> errr....hostname?
<_adam> ..i'm trying to compile a program...
<_adam> ./configure --prefix=PATH is what's given in the instruction..
<Milktea> I can play a few of my videos with w32 codecs
<Milktea> are there any other codecs I should get?
<angasule> milksteak: are there any videos that *don't* play with w32codecs installed?
<Milktea> Yeah
<Milktea> I have sound, no video
<milksteak> bah
<Milktea> !freeformats
<ubotu> freeformats is, like, totally, There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<rahendrix> anyone have any success with the ATI X200 graphics Driver
<angasule> rahendrix: I think you'll have better luck in the forum
<os2mac> anyone know if Adept has been updated?
<os2mac> mine crashes on clicking on the update.
<os2mac> I am running Dapper.
<rahendrix> what fourm is that
<_adam> http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<rahendrix> OH
<_adam> anyone know what goes in after ./configure --prefix= ?
<_adam> i need to know where the KDE3 is installed
<_geno> Is it normal that installing the ATI drivers fucked up all my fonts?
<_adam> ya
<_adam> well.
<_adam> to me ya
<_geno> >_<
<_geno> It bugs mes
<_adam> I would never have gotten an ATI if I have know their driver issues
<_geno> They're all 2 times bigger
<_adam> change the resolution maybe?
<_geno> I just change them to lower size
<_geno> But it's still not the same
<grajul> hi im new to linux can anyone tell me how to install a .run document
<_geno> I'd tell you to ask that in #ubuntu
<_geno> More people there
<_adam> sudo sh blablabla.run ?
<grajul> i forgot how to install a .run
<grajul> can any remindme
<mahangu> grajul: ./filename.run
<Kaiser_Away> set it +x first
<grajul> ubuntu
<bam_> no kubuntu
<_geno> Is there anything to do to reset the fonts after installing the ATI drivers?
<bam_> I think nalioth_zZz  has the right idea
<_geno> ?
<bam_> dunno I just use the drivers that come stock(with my ati card)
<_geno> I didn't see what nalioth_zZZ wrote
<_geno> I can't stick with 'em I play games from time to time that need 3D accel
<bam_> ahhh
<bam_> I have to go back to the "other" os for that sadl y enough
<_geno> I have Cedega
<_geno> Which works wonders
<bam_> hmmm
<_geno> But I play less and less games these days...
<sahooe> hi people! I'm having a problem with extra-large .xsession-error file
<sahooe> there are mainly three errors repeated thousands of times
<_geno> Hello! I'd tell you to ask on #ubuntu, more people there
<sahooe> ok then, I'll ask there
<MasterTsunami> :O
<bam_> 8----D
<bam_> hehe :P
<MasterTsunami> =] 
<sahooe> nobody is listening in #ubuntu. maybe somebody here can help me
<Knowerrors> Any people that know midi setup around?
<sahooe> there are mainly three errors: kbluetoothd: HciSocket::open()
<sahooe> for bluetooth. how can I disable kbluetooth for good?
<lwizardl> hi
<bam_> I think you can thru system settings
<lwizardl> what could cause linux to not format a hd properly but windows will june
<lwizardl> *fine
<sahooe> I disabled the service thru system setting->system services
<bam_> hmmm
<sahooe> but the error still is being written in .xsessions-error
<bam_> dunno then
<sahooe> i had a 13GB error file!!
<sahooe> well, I'll come back tomorrow or something then.
<sahooe> thkx anyway
<treakath> hey all
<bam_> lol: my install cant find any bt device...how funny'
<jahshua> hi
<treakath> hey
<jahshua> can someone tell me if this phrase is true  "Note -- Linux, FreeBSD, and OpenBSD  operating systems give you shell accounts on your home computer."
<treakath> dont no
<Kaiser_Away> "shell accounts"?
<jahshua> they are referring to bash shell right
<Kaiser_Away> no
<jahshua> well what do you think they mean
<Kaiser_Away> openbsd uses Shell, freebsd uses BASH 2(IIRC) and (ubuntu) linux uses BASH 3
<jahshua> ok
<treakath> hey
<MasterTsunami> err :/
<MasterTsunami> bash = bourne again shell
<MasterTsunami> :|
<Kaiser_Away> yes
<MasterTsunami> they're all "shell" accounts
<MasterTsunami> a "shell" is just the interface between the OS and the user that allows command execution :|
<Knowerrors> Any midi users on here, Im using timidity with the freepats, and most plays fine, but some instruments are missing, anybody can help?
<jahshua> whats the command in kubuntu to make a file an executable
<jahshua> ?
<MasterTsunami> for who?
<jahshua> for me
<Knowerrors> Any midi users on here, Im using timidity with the freepats, and most plays fine, but some instruments are missing, anybody can help?
<MasterTsunami> chmod 744 filename
<MasterTsunami> :|
<MasterTsunami> or chmod 777 filename
<MasterTsunami> :|
<Milktea> I can't watch divx files o_O
<jahshua> why the :|
<jahshua> neither of those worked :(
<grajul> i am brand new to linux i was wondering if some one can walk me through how to install a .run file
<Milktea> chmod is permissions?
<MasterTsunami> did it give you an error?
<MasterTsunami> then if its a .sh or some other file
<MasterTsunami> you do ./filename
<MasterTsunami> :|
<jahshua> command not found
<MasterTsunami> :o
<grajul> hello
<grajul> .stats p
<jahshua> hmmmmmmmmm
<MasterTsunami> jahshua, do a "bash filename"
<MasterTsunami> :/
<MasterTsunami> dunno why ./ didn't work :/
<jahshua> yep
<jahshua> that returned
<jahshua> the file text
<MasterTsunami> so...yay?
<MasterTsunami> :D
<Milktea> Kaffeine can't play divx videos, yet I have the divx things installed
<jahshua> well yay
<jahshua> but
<jahshua> how do i make it executable
<grajul> can any one help me install a .run file
<grajul> please
<Kaiser_Away> grajul: open konsole
<grajul> k
<grajul> konsole open
<MasterTsunami> you...make it executable with chmod :/
<Kaiser_Away> where is the file grajul?
<Milktea> I can't find a libdvdcss2 package, where could I get it?
<Kaiser_Away> and what's it called?
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> chmod what tho
<grajul> on my desktop
<jahshua> ;(
<Kaiser_Away> grajul: then type `chmod 500 ~/Desktop/filename.bin`
<Kaiser_Away> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Kaiser_Away> Milktea: look at the link ubotu gave us
<grajul> okay but it is a .run not bin
<MasterTsunami> you can do "chmod +x test" or "chmod 777 test" or however you want the permissions
<MasterTsunami> :/
<Milktea> Kaiser_Away: I installed those, but I still can't play my divx video
<MasterTsunami> man chmod
<MasterTsunami> :|
<Kaiser_Away> Milktea: ok
<jahshua> hehe
<ati> Milktea: try to visit http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Milktea> thanks
<Kaiser_Away> ati: can you add that to ubotu's db?
<ati> Kaiser_Away: download and dpkg ;)
<Kaiser_Away> :P
<grajul> kaiser_away: it said there was no such file or directory
<ati> grajul: instead of filename.bin use your file name ;)
<Kaiser_Away> grajul: i don't know what the file is called
<grajul> i did my file
<jahshua> man chmod makes 0 sense to me :(
<grajul> i did put my file name in
<MasterTsunami> jahshua, http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<MasterTsunami> :|
<grajul> kaiser_away: i did put my file name in there
<Kaiser_Away> grajul: show us
<jahshua> the file is listed as green with ls -l
<grajul> kaiser_away: i put this in chmod 500 ~/desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<grajul> im very new
<Kaiser_Away> Desktop
<Kaiser_Away> capial D
<grajul> o
<Milktea> Hmm
<Milktea> I can't seem to get libdvdcss2 and -dev
<Milktea> I have universe and multiverse repositories in Adept
<MasterTsunami> then it is executable :|
<grajul> kaiser_away i put it in and all it did is come up with another line saying nothing so now what do i do
<grajul> kaiser_away: i put it in and all it did is come up with another line saying nothing so now what do i do
<Kaiser_Away> you don't spam. that means it worked
<Kaiser_Away> so now do `./Desktop/filename.run`
<Kaiser_Away> notice the . then the /
<grajul> any thing in front of it
<ati> MasterTsunami: dowload files you need and use dpkg -i downlad_file_name.deb
<MasterTsunami> what?
<MasterTsunami> the devil are you talking about man o_O
<Kaiser_Away> grajul: run `~/desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run`
<ati> MasterTsunami: sorry ;) it was for Milktea ;)
<MasterTsunami> :P
<grajul> okay
<jahshua> -rwxrwxrwx
<jahshua> is what it says now
<Milktea> ati: I get Errors were encountered while processing: libdvdcss2-dev
<Milktea> I tried adding PLF to sources list
<Milktea> and installing libdvdcss2 from there
<Milktea> but it still doesn't work
<Milktea> :<
<Kaiser_Away> grajul: you might need to type `sudo ~/desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run`
<grajul> Kaiser_away that looks like it worked because now it does not say grajul@ubuntu: on the next line
<grajul> kaiser_away: so what is the next step
<ati> Milktea: are you sure you really nead libdvdcss2-dev ?
<Milktea> No
<Milktea> :<
<Milktea> I'm trying to run a divx file
<Milktea> but I installed the divx files from uni/multiverse
<Milktea> and then it still doesn't work
<Milktea> after googling, I found people had luck with libdvdcss2
<ati> Milktea: libdvdcss2 is using to view some DVD :) no divx ;)
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> :<
<ati> Milktea: get w32codex :)
<Milktea> I did
<Milktea> w32codecs right
<ati> Milktea: you are using mplayer or sth' else ? :)
<Milktea> kaffeine
<Milktea> and i tried vlc
<ati> Milktea: use mplayer
<grajul> Kaiser_Away: what dod i do next
<Milktea> k
<Milktea> which mplayer do i get
<Kaiser_Away> grajul: run `sudo ~/desktop/doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run`
<Milktea> 386, 586
<Milktea> Oh wait nvm
<Milktea> ^^;
<ati> Milktea: i'm using 386
<grajul> Kaiser_Away: thank you very much it worked
<ati> Milktea: after installation try tu run it from command line eg. mplayer name_of_divx.file
<Milktea> kk
<simpletron> hi
<Milktea> thanks, it worked
<Milktea> but the sound is weird
<Milktea> and I can't choose audio/subtitle channels
<Milktea> :<>
<ati> Milktea: you can :) try mplayer --help read some information ;)
<Milktea> ooh
<Milktea> not sure which ao to use
<Milktea> @_@
<ati> Milktea: mplayer -ao help (try alsa or arts)
<Milktea> Yeah I saw that
<Milktea> kk
<Milktea> I still get weird results
<Milktea> Trying to force audio codec driver family libmad...
<Milktea> o_O
<Milktea> New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. 1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 83%
<Milktea> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<Milktea> I'll try tomorrow
<Milktea> @_@
<Milktea> sleep
<Milktea> bye all~
<ati> Milktea: ok ;)
<grajul> hello i am installing doom 3 demo but it says i have no permitions to save it on my hd can anyone help me out
<grajul> hello
<grajul> any one here
<neoncode> What package is the "X includes"?
<Snake__> What do you mean neoncode?
<Snake__> grajul: you still here?
<neoncode> Snake__: I'm trying to build the moodin theme engine. It needs the "X includes"
<Snake__> hmm i'm not sure
<fangorious> i can't figure out how to add/remove search engines from konqueror's search bar
<neoncode> When I had fedora core 2 and was playing with it. (logging on as root.... >_>;;;) I noticed that GRUB was a little more... grapical... Is that a theme or something. Can I make kubuntu's GRUB like that?
<fangorious> neoncode: yeah, google for grub splashimage to find some you could download
<fangorious> neoncode: you should also find instructions on how to convert images into the right size/format for use as a grub splashimage
<neoncode> fangorious: Thank you!
<fangorious> here's a nuisance I just discovered, with a konqueror browser window open, selecting System->Home Folder from the panel loads a filer browser tab in the browser window, with the browser profile settings
<Snake__> Hey guys how would I install gnome on kubuntu to be selectable in the sessions meny
<Snake__> manu*
<Snake__> menu*** grr
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Snake__> desktop??
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Snake__> Im on kubuntu now, I want to keep that
<Snake__> I just want to use the gnome interface
<Kamping_Kaiser> they can be installed at the same time
<Snake__> like, right now I can select KDE or Xfce
<Kamping_Kaiser> installing ubuntu-desktop wont remove Kubuntu-desktop
<Snake__> But couldn't I just put gnome over kubuntu instead of installing all the crap that comes with desktop?
<Snake__> Like I did with xfce?
<Snake__> I just apt-get install xfce4
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure. just install Gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll find the exact package, give me a minute
<Snake__> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gnome-desktop-environment
<Snake__> Thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gnome-core as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you want a bit more basic setup use Gnome-core
<freelove> i installed yahoo messenger 7 with wine......now how to start it??
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> How are you doing guys?
<Snake__> not bad
<Snake__> yourself?
<ubuntu> good
<Snake__> Good good
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> Hey guys. I am a Ubuntu user. ANd currently I am booting Kubuntu Live CD for the first time.
<ubuntu> I would like to know what do you think about Kubuntu ? You guys have much more experience ;)
<sampan> stepping up to kde?
* Hobbsee prefers kde over gnome
<ubuntu> Well, I just wanted to try out. :)  I've used knoppix before and I liked it, and though,,, "hey! This uses KDE... and Kubuntu also does... I guess I should give ita try"
<fangorious> none of the changes to kdm I make in settings:/System/Login Manager seem to be having any effect
<ubuntu> :D
<fangorious> specifically, the background is displayed after logging in up until reloading my session, and the user list is never displayed
<Hobbsee> fangorious: which changes are you making?
<ubuntu> Is there soemthing like Synaptic P. Manager in KDE?
* Hobbsee didnt know there was a GUI option built in for kdm changing
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: adept
<ubuntu> ok. Thank you Hobbsee :)
<fangorious> Hobbsee: I'm trying to change the background and enable the user list of clickable icons
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: no problems
<ubuntu> :)
<Hobbsee> fangorious: i'm not sure how to do the second, but if you use the kdm theme manager, from kde-apps.org, you can do the first
<sampan> ubuntu  if you've used kde before and use ubuntu currently, then you probably have a pretty good idea of what kubuntu will be like ] 
<ubuntu> Maybe I should change my name... I will be back... I will change my nick to... Parti.
<ubuntu> Sampan. I see no much difference... only that it looks different and it is attractive ;)
<ubuntu> BRB as "parti"
<Snake__> does he know he can just "/nick"??
<sampan> lol
<sampan> maybe not :X
<Snake__> Ill have to tell him
<Kaiser_Essen> seems no :)
<Snake__> I like making people look dumb :-D
<sampan> maybe he's rebooting (if he was on a live CD and wants to go back to his regular HD install...)
* sampan tries to give ubuntu the benefit of the doubt :X
<Snake__> Today I "fixed" my friends windows PC
<Snake__> He couldn't get it started because of a "invalid system disk"
<Snake__> he went out, spent $125 on a new hard drive
<Snake__> $200 on a new copy of XP pro
<Kaiser_Essen> :O
<Kaiser_Essen> bios setting?
<Snake__> then I pulled a floppy out of his drive
<Snake__> turned it on
<Snake__> worked fine :)
<Kaiser_Essen> rofl
<parti> ok. I'm back ;)
<Kaiser_Essen> wb parti
<Snake__> parti: Do you know about the "/nick" command??
<parti> :d
<sampan> wb parti
<Snake__> or did you reboot?
<parti> no. I never liked to use IRC... so, I am not familiar with it
<Snake__> Ah
<linlin> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<parti> I only know the /join # channel command :P
<Snake__> You can just type "/nick <name here" to change your name ;)
<Snake__> <name here>*
<parti> That's nice to know :D
<Snake__> or /nick $name in programmer terms
<Snake__> :)
<parti> checking...
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Ill brb guys time to see if I got gnome sucessfully
<benh> hi guys
<parti> ;)
<benh> somebody happens to know how to configure key shortcuts for switching desktops etc... in KDE ?
<parti> mm.. few plp are active in the Kubuntu channel....
<Snake__> Wow
<Snake__> Gnome runs pretty quick on here
<parti> Welcome back Snake !!
<Snake__> Fugly file systeming tho...
<Snake__> Ty parti
<parti> yeah.. GNOME looks ugly compared to KDE... but, I am satisfied :P
<parti> It works as I expected.
<gandhiii> snake:  ouch..  that story is bad..   my parents church replaced a computer i built for them 2 years ago because it was over heating...
<Snake__> parti: Xfce pwns them both
<Snake__> Big time
<parti> Anyway, got to experiment more with KDE
<gandhiii> of course...  i replaced the heatsink fan.. and it works great again
<parti> :) way to go gandhii
<gandhiii> but they've allready replaced it..  so i got it now
<sampan> benh  open a konsole.  kdesu kcontrol --> Regional & Accessibilty --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<gandhiii> sad...  yet i guess worked out to my advantage
<parti> KDE... it kind feels like Windows :P But, better ;)
<sampan> benh, at least, i think that's where it is at least :X
<Snake__> parti: try xfce some time
<gandhiii> actually..  its quite different...
<gandhiii> and i also like it..  i have alot to learn though
<benh> sampan: ahhh... Regional & Accessibility, ok it was well hidden :)
<parti> xfce... it seems so simple. I saw screenshots of it. :(
<Snake__> Just check it out
<benh> yah, well, I'm coming from gnome and want to give KDE a try for a little while
<sampan> benh, lol yeah -- took me a while to find it in there too ... not the most "obvious" location
<gandhiii> cant even say its a mix of windows and osx or anything like that...   its fairly unique
<Snake__> What is?
<Snake__> KDE?
<benh> it will feel better, I'm sure, once I have a useable trackpad driver too :)
<parti> Well, I will wait until the Ubuntuforums create a forums for Xubuntu ;)
<Snake__> parti: Just apt-get install xfce4 ;)
<parti> hoho, right.
<Snake__> ??
<koshbot> ??[x] : Usage: ?? <word> [> nick] 
<sampan> fluxbox is nice too
<benh> sampan: also, can you have desktops in a line instead of a square ?
<Snake__> fluxbox is alright....
<benh> I dislike having to go up & down to switch
<gandhiii> yea,, KDE
<sampan> benh, i don't know about that ... not sure if the position in the taskbar is configurable or not
<Snake__> I have way to many games on this box
<Snake__> its like a 4:1 ratio of Games:useful programs
<Snake__> lol
<benh> sampan: not only taskbar, but the key shortcuts for switching desktops
<parti> hoho. And I don't any games at all in my Windows partition and my Ubuntu partition ><
<benh> sampan: right now, I need to assign keys for up & down too or I can't reach the "second line"
<sampan> hrmmmm
<benh> oh well, maybe I'll get used to it
<sampan> benh, you can assign one for "go to next desktop"
<sampan> and then just hit it two times to go to #3 -- right?
<benh> sampan: ahhh, indeed, missed that.. also the geometry of desktops depends on the size of the panel
<parti> Why is it that when I update the repo.. It downloads from UBUNTU breezy ? Doesn't Kubuntu has their own server ?
<parti> anyway
<parti> It;s late now
<parti> Merry Christmas to all of you !!
<parti> and God bless ye!
<parti> ;)
<parti> Merry Christmas
<parti> bye
<Snake__> Indeed
<Snake__> bye
<parti> C' you.
<gawaine> Hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<DJ_Mer_> Snake__: ??
<Snake__> DJ_Mer_: whats up?
<DJ_Mer_> Snake__: you want SR or wha?
<Snake__> huh
<DJ_Mer_> do you want the link?
<Snake__> Na to late at night now
<Snake__> How do I direct connect in gaim??
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: !!! you are never in offtopic
<neoncode> is there any way to change the x position that ksplash shows splash screens at? from 50% to something else?
<Snake__> Still lookin for that huh?
<neoncode> Snake__: Yup. haveing my splashscreen split between both of my monitors is anyoing.
<yannux_> does someone know how to remove some modules at boot, wich are not ine /etc/modules    ?
<DHGE> yannux_: dunno - try to research "blacklisting" and/or udev
<yannux_> dunno ?
<noc> how to install realplayer
<DHGE> dunno: I do not know
<yannux_> DHGE: oh ok ;) thanks :)
<DHGE> OIC: Oh I see :-)
* yannux_ little french :)
<neoncode> When I try to compile the ksplash moodin engine I get. "configure: error: Can't find X includes." What apt pacage do I need?
<sampan> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<sampan> neoncode  ^^^
<owner989> why can kaboodle play all file types including wmv/asf but kaffeine cant?
<DHGE> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DHGE> !hotplug
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, DHGE
<DHGE> !udev
<ubotu> I guess udev is a server used in Ubuntu (and other distros) that manages device nodes
<hussam> noc: real player is here: http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?f=unix/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin&product=playerplus&system=linux&pcode=rn&opage=linux&src=linux
<hussam> noc: wait. get this https://helixcommunity.org/download.php/1590/realplay-10.0.6.776-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<hussam> this is the latest one
<Kamping_Klaus> wb Hobbsee :)
<Kamping_Klaus> night Snake|Sleeping
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Klaus :)
<Kamping_Klaus> :)
<redguy> does anybody know why crossfading might be grayed out in amarok?
<tabasko> hi! o/
<GoldBuggie> redguy..try different engine...gstreamer is the one that handles crossfading i think
<redguy> GoldBuggie: well, the only engine I have installed is gstreamer
<GoldBuggie> hehe
<redguy> people at #amarok tell me that xine supports it
<GoldBuggie> Oo
<GoldBuggie> aaaaaaaaah
<GoldBuggie> sorry
<GoldBuggie> that's the one
<GoldBuggie> thought i was running xine
<tabasko> how i can run applications with gui by root?
<Hobbsee> tabasko: kdesu appname
<tabasko> Hobbsee, thanks! :)
<tabasko> i have been using gnome, and kde feels odd now :/
<Hobbsee> lol
<DJ_Mer_> Insomniac-: !
<benh> somebody knows if it's possible to bulk import the content of the evolution database into kmail ?
<yannux> re
<yannux> someone know how use multimedia keys with kde ? they run on gnome but just luminosity on kde :s
<yannux> ?
<yannux> no ?:s
<pussfeller> kontrol center/region accesability yannux
<pussfeller> might mess in there
<freenik> hallo
<yannux> pussfeller: it don't recognize the touch :s
<pussfeller> well if they run in gnome, they should run in kde
<yannux> pussfeller: gniarf
<yannux> pussfeller: bad :s
<pussfeller> yannux: you might check in yer keyboard layouts in gnome to see what key set they use
<pussfeller> and then load that profile in the "Keyboard Layout"
<pussfeller> and then configure the hotkeys manually
<yannux> pussfeller: I setup kubuntu this night
<yannux> pussfeller: any gnome now :s
<pussfeller> yannux: if you google for your particular keyboard, it could help you find out what keyboard layout to use, it can be confusing....
<yannux> laptop keyboard :)
<yannux> I search:)
<yannux> I'm searching*
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<yannux> pussfeller: I found a tips, put some command in the file exec by acpi :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<pussfeller> yannux: that sounds a bit beyond what I would imagine you need to do :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<yannux> eheh me too :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<yannux> but it's running good for the sound
<yannux> find after for the other
<yannux> I'l find*
<yannux> +l
<yannux> pussfeller: other solution xmodmap script :)
<yannux> to alias fn+FX  to FXX
<freenik> hiya
<freenik> how to change the menu items on the "right-click-menu" of the desktop? For Example, I want to add a starter for the terminal
<yannux> pussfeller: and no kde detect them :)
<dutch> crimsun: figured out the red line...it's in "settings/preferences" and it's called a "marker line"
<cyne> anyone got jpodder to run ok?
<cyne> anyone know how to execute a .jar file?
<nalioth> cyne: java -jar /path/to/jar/file
<cyne> nice
<sealne> can anyone rember if the cups on breezy install cds was broken?
<sealne> i can't rember if it was pre release that was broken or final
<sealne> the joys of planning an install at parents with no net connection
<nalioth> sealne: get the dvd
<sealne> no dvd drive at theirs
<sealne> nalioth: can you remember about cups?
<cyne> ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<koshbot> Sorry, no matches for error **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_gtkimage.c: line 572 (createrawdata): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0) on the defenition database. (0.0s)
<cyne> anyone know what this could mean?
<tabasko> anyone tried install quake 4 demo?
<tabasko> how it start? :/
<freesty|e> i have a questtion
<freesty|e> i just installed some new packages with adept
<freesty|e> after a reboot, kde doesnt start, i only get a prompt
<freesty|e> no desktop
<freesty|e> im a noob, can any1 help?
<BlueEagle> freesty|e: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<freesty|e> it says: kde already running
<freesty|e> *kdm
<Xmas_Kaiser> tried startx? and what packages did you isntall exactly?
<freesty|e> i installed all the upgrades that were available
<BlueEagle> freesty|e: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<freesty|e> prob a bad idea
<Xmas_Kaiser> did you upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<_admin> anyone happen to use postgresql in Kubuntu here ?
<freesty|e> i have no clue what the difference is kaiser :)
<_christoph> hello, can somebody tell me a graphical program to formate my ntfs hdd's with xfs?
<freesty|e> blueeagle: the restart works
<Xmas_Kaiser> (K?)parted
<_christoph> Kparted wasn't found :<
<Xmas_Kaiser> :|
<BlueEagle> freesty|e: next time you get the console try ALT+F7
<freesty|e> lol
<freesty|e> that works
<freesty|e> what does it do?
<BlueEagle> freesty|e: It changes the console to terminal 7 which is the default terminal for the X-sercer.
<BlueEagle> server*
<freesty|e> mkay, weird that it changed to another terminal during updating of packages
<freesty|e> thanks for the help
<raphink> Xmas_Kaiser: Qparted
<Xmas_Kaiser> raphink thanks.
<raphink> _christoph: qparted
<raphink> soryr
<raphink> qtparted
<raphink> miss the t ;)
<raphink> hee
<Xmas_Kaiser> yep, knew which you meant :)
<raphink> now if anyone is wanting to port it to kdelibs that would be nice ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Xmas_Kaiser> lol. why bother?
<raphink> it's nicer :)
<joe_alf> how do i change gdm with kdm? i removed gdm using update-rc.d remove then update-rc.d defaults for kdm then kdm start but i got the error Not starting K Display Manager (kdm); it is not the default display manager.
<joe_alf> how do i set it to be the default
<Xmas_Kaiser> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<joe_alf> Xmas_Kaiser, thanks. It working now.
<Xmas_Kaiser> good :) have fun with it :)
<joe_alf> merry xmas. tnks again
<grajul> can any one help me heere with a problem im having
<joe_alf> now i have i problem. when shutting down or ending current session. i get the error cannot talk to klauncher.
<joe_alf> what causing this.
<joe_alf> *what's
<voicu> i have a problem installing kde3.5; i have the sources from a magazine dvd; when i configure the packages there are no errors; however, when i make them i get c/c++ errors like 'parse error' etc. i am pretty sure the contents of the dvd are correct; what could cause the errors?
<BlueEagle> voicu: Please use the ubuntu binaries to install kde 3.5
<BlueEagle> !kde3.5
<ubotu> from memory, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<voicu> ok, i'll try
<voicu> thanks
<_vince> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<_vince> then apt-get upgrade when deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main added to /etc/apt/sources.list
<_vince> apt-get update before
<_vince> :)
<voicu> got it, thanks
<joe_alf> when shutting down or ending current session. i get the error cannot talk to klauncher. how can i fix this.
<freenik> hiya
<Xmas_Kaiser> hi
<freenik> I can't play mp3 files in amaroK, although mpglib and libarts1-mpeglib is installed - how come? If I click on a mp3 file in the playlist, nothing happens, no warning, no crash, no playback...any hint?
<Xmas_Kaiser> i don't use amarok, so i can only sugest you check doco on mp3s, sorry.
<noc> can any one help me
<noc> how can i install real player
<Xmas_Kaiser> check on help.ubuntu.com (unless someone can walk you throught it)
<raffaele> I'm a problem.... configure: error: cannot find X11 development files
<raffaele> any idea?
<nadya> Hey people! I need heeeeelp! How do I reconfigure the xserver on kubuntu?
<voicu> raffaele: you need the package x-window-system-dev (use aptitude or something to install it)
<raphink> nadya: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raffaele> voicu: ok
<penguinzdr> please recommend me a audio player
<raphink> and don't say thank you, it's a bit too hard :p
<raphink> penguinzdr: amarok
<raphink> or juk if you need something lighter
<penguinzdr> i've tried amarok, it bugged
<raphink> penguinzdr: install amarok-xine
<raphink> and set amarok to use the xine engine
<raphink> instead of gstreamer
<raphink> it's not amarok that bugs really
<raphink> it's gstreamer with amarok
<raphink> (most of the time that is)
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> i am burning dapper flight2 kubuntu cd
<raphink> hi rohan
<rohan> anything i must keep in mind ?
<rohan> raphink: :)
<raphink> like what rohan ?
<rohan> raphink: any known issues ?
<raphink> keep in mind this is a development version i'd say
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> open development
<rohan> lol, ya
<raphink> although it's very stable for a dev version
<raphink> and we're very happy of what dapper is gonna be :)
<penguinzdr> oh my
<penguinzdr> where is the amarok channel?
<jrjx> I have a question about configuing fonts used by Mozilla Firefox under Kubuntu 5.10.  Specifically the fonts used for "system tasks", like in menus and the like, not the fonts used by web page display.
<jrjx> Right now, with my current monitor (small, like 15 inch), and display resolution (1024x768), the font used by default when I, like, click on the Bookmarks menu to see my saved bookmarks, etc, is Really Teensy.  How can I change that?
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> damn, kubuntu dapper is horribly b0rken
<rohan> the x output is all messed
<rohan> tho, reading reports, i must consider myself lucky to have started X at all
<jrjx> I have a question about configuing fonts used by Mozilla Firefox under Kubuntu 5.10.  Specifically the fonts used for "system tasks", like in menus and the like, not the fonts used by web page display.
<jrjx> Right now, with my current monitor (small, like 15 inch), and display resolution (1024x768), the font used by default when I, like, click on the Bookmarks menu to see my saved bookmarks, etc, is Really Teensy.  How can I change that?
<rohan> anyone get a horrible pink and blue icons, misplaced from their place in the menu, in dapper ?
<fangorious> is there a tool to set global keyboard shortcuts in KDE? (like for a keyboard with internet/media buttons)
<_admin> jrjx> probably a few ways, use the control panel to up the size of your general font, or perhaps add a DisplaySize 320 240 to xorg.conf
<conn> hi, if anyone's running dapper can you do me a favour? type sudo apt-get remove locales. Don't accept this, just paste to me the packages it proposes to remove
<conn> I need to reinstall those packages myself
<rohan> conn: ah, ok. wait.
<_admin> jrjx> jrjx> sorry, I didn;t read the previous message... ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/chrome/userChrome.css
<EauTisse> hi all, I'm trying to make Kopete *not* start up automatically. Can't find any setting in its configuration pannels that would let me disable it. Does anyone have an idea what I'm missing ?
<rohan> conn: language-pack-<whatever's installed> locales and ubuntu-minimal
<conn> and language-pack-kde-whatever too?
<rohan> yes, conn
<conn> I reinstalled those but the locales aren't working :(
<fangorious> EauTisse: I'm pretty sure kde saves your session when you log out, so if you exit kopete before logging out, then maybe it won't launch when you log back in
<rohan> conn: X works perfectly for ye, on dapepr ?
<EauTisse> tried all that
<rohan> EauTisse: rm .kde/Autostart/*
<EauTisse> fangorious: but there's a task tray icon that keeps on coming back
<EauTisse> rohan: I'll try that, thanks
<rohan> conn: X is horribly broken.
<conn> rohan: I'm having performance problems with X, but right now the locales aren't working
<rohan> conn: hell, X works, but looks so ugly. only two colors -- pink and blue. misplaced icons
<conn> rohan: broken, how? In my opinion breezy has problems too, 2D performance is abysmal
<rohan> conn: its looks all.. "corrupted"
<rohan> like those old age video games
<rohan> when u pull the cartridge out
<conn> I haven't upgraded X yet, the locales is causing me probs
<rohan> conn: what kind of probs ?
<rohan> conn: oops, not blue, pink and green
<fangorious> /leave #kubuntu
<conn> rohan: drag a selection on the desktop and watch the slowness, or hide the kicker panel, it's very choppy, everything is slow. I installed SUSE 10 and it's very smooth. Same problem on 2 different machines with ATI and NVidia cards
<rohan> conn: ah, ok.
<rohan> conn: u like suse ?
<conn> rohan: no, I prefer ubuntu despite the slowness
<conn> but it gets on my nerves...
<rohan> conn: dapper is horribly b00rken mess, atm :)
<rohan> but yes, i would prefer ubuntu over all distros. barring one - arch.
<conn> rohan: it's exactly the same with breezy, the performance problems are actually slightly worse
<rohan> conn: atlest breezy displayed it right.
<rohan> in dapper, its pink and green world.
<conn> I don't seem to have your problem, though
<rohan> i disabled dri, but in vain.
<conn> try using vesa
<rohan> conn: then i get only 640x480 on my i810
<conn> well does it show proper colours?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rohan> lemme try
<conn> vesa should work at 1024x768 at least, does for me here
<rohan> not on an i810
<conn> ok then
<conn> well see if the colours are ok
<conn> you could then try the dri snapshots
<rohan> what are those ?
<rohan> i am trying vesa atm
<conn> http://dri.sf.net
<conn> try vesa first, yes
<rohan> ah, X doesnt work
<rohan> with vesa
<conn> weird
<rohan> no matching modes found
<conn> can someone else with daper please show me the proposed packages to be removed when you "sudo apt-get remove locales" please?
<conn> *dapper
<rohan> lol, will different people have different outputs, conn ?
<conn> rohan: I'm just checking :)
<conn> I reinstalled the packages you mentioned but it's still not right
<Drakeson> can anyone check this? open a new kate, in the menu: window > tool views > show terminal. for me the initial height for the terminal is zero
<apokryphos> Drakeson: same here; might be worth filling out a bug report
<apokryphos> well, it'd be more of a wish I guess (that's a kde-issue, not a kubuntu (i.e. packaging) one)
<Drakeson> it may be just a bad katerc file.
<Drakeson> let me see if I can change it in katerc or not ...
<apokryphos> Drakeson: nope, that's default KDE behavior for the terminal to not have a height
<apokryphos> probably intentional
<Drakeson> even for terminal emulator in konqueror?
<apokryphos> different issue
<apokryphos> default KDE behavior in Kate, I mean -- as in, it's not a Kubuntu tweak or package issue
<Drakeson> I mean konsolepart always starts with height=zero?
<apokryphos> that's how Kate was made; I don't necessarily think it's a bad thing (it's still obvious where the terminal is)
<apokryphos> might be worth mentioning in #kate
<Drakeson> trying #kate ...
<Drakeson> it is empty
<apokryphos> mailing list or bugzilla wishling/bug then, I guess =)
<Drakeson> apokryphos: do you know if it is possible to define custom commands for the commandline (F7) in kate
<apokryphos> not sure what you mean
<Drakeson> do you use F7 in kate at all? :p
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> F7 - Switch to Commandline, I see
<Drakeson> do you use emacs/vi frequently?
<apokryphos> nope; I like Kate :)
<Drakeson> thare cool things in both emacs and vi that are not hard to implement in kate.
<Drakeson> thare/there are
<apokryphos> I'm sure there's a way to add custom commands; not entirely sure how though
<Drakeson> I know there is a way to add external tools. if it is possible to add extra commands for the command line interface, I would go try to find out how
<Drakeson> I found nothing documented though (yet)
<apokryphos> hm, reasonably extensive section on the command line in the documentation, but no talk of how to add new ones
<apokryphos> the command line seems very handy though; I'll look into using this regularly
<apokryphos> Drakeson: If you really want an answer, might be worth hanging around #kde when you can, and wait for dear sredna to turn up, who will definitely know ;-)
<Drakeson> the problem is that some of the command could be much easier to use, just by giving them smaller names. e.g. "find" could be just "/"
<apokryphos> indeed
<Drakeson> sure, thanks, I'll wait for him
<apokryphos> Drakeson: funny, at first I always presumed he was a female -- guess not the same for everyone 8)
<apokryphos> damn names beginning with s and finishing with a vowel like a
<apokryphos> anyhow, LMK if you find out how to =)
<Drakeson> if it was the real name, I would probably guess it's a she ;)
<Drakeson> nicks are a different story;)
<Drakeson> sure
* apokryphos nods
<Drakeson> how can I instruct konversation to make a noise when someone joins?
<Drakeson> I am really newbie about irc
<apokryphos> Drakeson: Settings -> Configure Notifications (I guess). Haven't used it in a while
<Drakeson> thanks :)
<apokryphos> the noise'd get really annoying I imagine if you were in a big chan though ;-)
<ashtech> looking for help
<apokryphos> ashtech: potentially in the right place, then ;-)
<_hilz_> Hello...
<ashtech> wireless network issues with kubuntu
<_hilz_> I installed tightvnc, but i don't know if it was installed right..can anyone help me
<_hilz_> it gave an error message at the beginning about not finding gnome... but i am using kubuntu.... so there is no gnome here!
<_hilz_> is there a specific tightvnc server for kde ?
<ashtech> 64bit os on a laptop, unable to get to the world
<ashtech> help, or a hey your  dumb, any reply for that matter would be nice
<ashtech> its funny, the kubuntu site said that I would find help here..
<_hilz_> maybe not on christmas eve!
<apokryphos> ashtech: not familiar with kwifimanager, but I imagine you could use that. If not, join #ubuntu for hardware-related issues (or just non-kde-specific ones) -- more likely to get help there.
<ashtech> thank you for the reply .. were would I find "Kwifimanager"
<ashtech> I thought that like we hardware geeks software geek would be dodgeing there fam
<ashtech> there are no issues with the hardware, unless kubuntu is without drivers for wireless
<apokryphos> ashtech: (i) kwifimanager -- you can install it from adept; (ii) it's just a fact that #ubuntu (being far larger) is often better for non-kde-specific issues
<ashtech> thank you .. I will give that a shot ..
<psyke> hi, does anyone notice slow 2d performance in kubuntu? For example, dragging the transparent selection on the desktop, hiding the kicker panel, or scrolling in Konsole?
<Lacerta> when I run ./networking restart I get [fail] , any idea why?
<apokryphos> psyke: what card do you have?
<psyke> apokryphos: TNT2 and an ATI Rage 128 (2 machines)
<psyke> the performance is the same with vesa, nv and nvidia, irrespective of kernel type
<apokryphos> curious
<psyke> I installed SUSE 10.0, and performance is perfect, very smooth, and it's the same in Knoppix
<apokryphos> I'd imagine slow perfomance with nv and vesa, but not with nvidia (if you had the drivers installed properly)
<psyke> apokryphos: the nvidia driver is installed fine, glxgears etc works and direct rendering is enabled
<psyke> apokryphos: SUSE 10 uses nv by default, in fact, and despite no direct rendering the 2D performance is very smooth, better than Windows
<apokryphos> odd that you should have problems with it on Kubuntu
<psyke> apokryphos: I've tried Ubuntu and GNOME seems more sluggish, and I've upgraded to Dapper; performance got better but only marginally
<psyke> when I hide the panel, for example, it jerks and stutters as it closes
<apokryphos> psyke: the TNT2 is how recent an NVidia card? (I know it's nvidia, but no idea how good they are)
<apokryphos> yup, I understand
<psyke> apokryphos: it's a very old card, but every other distro works fine
<psyke> (with the same hardware)
<psyke> I mean, SUSE and Knoppix is perfect, scrolling is really smooth, absolutely no stutter
<apokryphos> ah, ok, I thought so
<apokryphos> psyke: did you say you had nvidia-glx installed?
<psyke> everything shows this lag, for example when you maximize a window you can almost see the buttons being redrawn it's so slow
<psyke> apokryphos: nvidia-glx-legacy, yes (for the older cards)
<psyke> 3D performance is fine
<apokryphos> yup, that's what you should have. Odd.
<psyke> do you notice even a little stutter when hiding kicker, for example?
<apokryphos> psyke: I'm stumped tbh, might be worth asking in #ubuntu since it's an X issue
<apokryphos> psyke: no, but my card's pretty good
<psyke> ok
<cron0> Any good torrent clients for kde?
<sampan> cron0  i use bittornado -- works great.  i tried ktorrent but it errors and stalls often on torrents that bittornado handles just fine
<cron0> I'd like a torrent manager, not just a client that start torrents invidually
<sampan> ahhh, no idea -- your original line said client
<cron0> oh, sorry :)
<apokryphos> cron0: KTorrent
<cron0> I'll try that as soon as I can reach google.com to look it up :-/
<apokryphos> it's in the repos
<apokryphos> !ktorrent
<ubotu> from memory, ktorrent is a KDE bittorrent client. It is available in breezy/universe, while the latest version is available in breezy-backports/universe.
<sampan> i get a lot of stalled/broken torrents with ktorrent -- ones that bittornado opens just fine -- but haven't tried the backports version
<apokryphos> it's not quite perfected yet, to be sure, but it integrates well, is light-weight, and handles a few things quite nicely that I like.
<apokryphos> But indeed, the official client might be better for some torrents.
<sampan> if a package is in backports as well as main repos, how does one select just the backports version to install?
<apokryphos> sampan: the one in backports would be of a higher version, so merely having backport repo enabled would ensure that it goes for the respective app in the backport repo
<sampan> hrmmm ... is there any difference in the information when i do apt-cache show (with the backports enabled and apt-get updated already done)?
<apokryphos> sampan: of course. Apt-cache searches the apps in the repos, so if one isn't enabled, then......
<parti> hey guy
<parti> how are you doing?
<sampan> i understand that, but if there are two packages with the name "ktorrent" (diff versions) and i have backports enabled, which one gets show on a search/show?
<sampan> s/show/shown
<apokryphos> sampan: the latest one, always
<apokryphos> apt doesn't care for lower versions
<sampan> okay, so latest version is 1.0?
<apokryphos> unless you manipulate it in obscure ways 8)
<sampan> lol -- i'm too newb to (deliberately) do anything obscure ;)
<apokryphos> sampan: in the repos, yes
<_adrian> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de una tarjeta de tv en ubuntu?
<sampan> accidentally, however, i might be able to manage doing something obscure
<apokryphos> sampan: it would require editing apt-preferences and pinning particular things with higher priority. I doubt it ;-)
<sampan> phew!
<apokryphos> _adrian: English only here. But IRC in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<sampan> i often stumble (through no fault of my own ???) onto ways of breaking stuff
<_adrian> can somebody help me with the installation of a tv card
<sampan> thanks for the info apokryphos  :)
<Zeusz> hello
<Zeusz> merry christmas
<Zeusz> I have a problem
<Zeusz> After a full upgrade in adept
<Zeusz> the hda3,hda1,hda5 and cdrom
<Zeusz> disapeared from media:/
<Zeusz> What can I do to bring it back?
<_adrian> how can i get lirc installed??
<apokryphos> !info lirc
<ubotu> lirc: (Linux Infra-red Remote Control support), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.7.0.1-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 256 kB, Installed size: 1376 kB
<apokryphos> _adrian: enable Universe and get it through Adept
<Zeusz> can anyone help me?
<Zeusz> pls
<apokryphos> Zeusz: do you have breezy-updates enabled?
<Zeusz> yes
<apokryphos> and you did a dist-upgrade with that enabled?
<apokryphos> (making sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed first)
<Zeusz> I gave full upgrade to all packages
<apokryphos> Zeusz: make sure you have that repo enabled, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<musashiden> hmm, how can i upgrade to qt3 3.0.5?
<cthulhu> how can i get IR support for an AverMedia TV card??
* apokryphos will bbl
<musashiden> anyone?
<cthulhu> ive installed package lirc vwith adept, but it dont seem to work...
<musashiden> i cant seem to find qt3 3.0.5 anywhere :/
<cthulhu> can somebody help me, please??
<linlin> i need all the files that would be in a 32 bit system, im making a chroot to run wine in. anything i can apt-get for that?
<linlin> or perhaps someone has a guide
<musashiden> linlin: tried google?
<MS|a> hi all
<MS|a> i want to install ubuntu on my pc. at the moment i use all space for windows. can the kubuntu installer resize the windows partitions to make free space for kubuntu?
<cthulhu> after lirc is installed, what do i have to do to get IR support??
<_ubuntu> hey
<parti> well
<parti> hey guys
<parti> Hope I will not distturb anybody. But, I am trying to decide which one to install ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<parti> So, could you guys tell me what is the adventages and disaventages of KDE ?
<cthulhu> need help installing a TV card?
<parti> No, I don't need a TV card :)
<parti> WIndows deleted my ubuntu partition by Re-formating the whole HD.
<cron0> haha
<parti> So, now I want to know if Kubuntu could be right for me... I mean, I want to ive it a try.,
<christmas-tree-> merry christmas , i have a question, i have windowsxp and ubuntu on my pc. i use ubuntu as boot
<christmas-tree-> now when i am on windowsxp i see i have lots of virueses spywares and i want to re-install windowsxp
<christmas-tree-> i know if i reinstall windowsxp the windows will boot and it will remove the ubuntu
<christmas-tree-> boot loader, how can i make this will not happen ?
<parti> Man!~ Two days ago, I re-installed WIndows. and it deleted my whole files.. even my Ubuntu !!
<parti> :(
<christmas-tree-> what to do
<parti> Well, in my LIMTED knowledge, I really don't know. But, the first thing you should do is ofcourse do backup your files.
<parti> do -----------> to
<parti> hey, christmas-tree. Why don't you ask it in the ubuntu IRC channel ?
<parti> There are more plp over there. And they could help you out ;)
<psyke> christmas-tree-: I think you can boot into kubuntu from the cd then run grub-install, perhaps?
<parti> ... he want to re-install WIndows. I don't think we can stop WIndows from deleting Ubuntu or other OS...  WIndows is so selfish...  but.. maybe.. if it is in another HD
<parti> If ubuntu is in other HD, maybe Windows won't touch it? What do you guys say ?
<christmas-tree-> no they are on the same hd and the hd is partioned
<parti> ok. Then that means that WIndows will erase Ubuntu. :(
<parti> Make a backup of your files.
<parti> DO you have CD-burner ?
<christmas-tree-> nope it will erase the boot loader
<christmas-tree-> silly
<parti> ... Well, I am still a beguinner ;)
<parti> go to irc.freenode.net on channel #ubuntu
<parti> they are more active :)
<llukax> hey does anyone know how to make flash work in konqueror
<llukax> ?
<sampan> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<musashiden> can anyone tell me how can i upgrade to qt3 3.0.5?
<jahshua> what do i need to do/install to use the usb port with a LiteOn cd burner ?
<llukax> DAMNIT, NOT ENOUGH HERRING
<llukax> :(
<llukax> hehe sorry, i just excited koz now tux racer runs
<parti> How do I enable the Universe and Multiverse in Kubuntu ?
<parti> thank you ubotu :)
<linlin> Preconfiguring packages ...
<linlin> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<linlin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<linlin> what should i do? :(
<_rom1> get something to drink and celebrate
<dieter_> test
<jahshua> what do i need to do/install to use the usb port with a LiteOn cd burner ?
<DJ_Mer_> anyone here know how  Ican sync a ppc with kubuntu?
<metellius> E: Package kubuntu-desktop has no installation candidate
<metellius> here is my sources.list: http://metellius.mine.nu/sources.list
<metellius> I seriously need help with this one, I just bruke my grandmothers kubuntu :/
<metellius> *brkoe
<metellius> *broke
<metellius> (damn wireless keyboard)
<sampan> metellius  you can go to the source-o-matic to generate a good sources.list
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> hey kkathman
<kkathman> howdy sampan :)
<LacertaII> How do i mount my XP hd?
<sampan> i got a question for you -- haven't updated in a long time, now i opened up updater and noticed that there is a new kernel update, etc.  if i update those, will it break anything (my nvidia 3d accel?)?  will i have to reconfigure anything?  or is it truly "fire and forget"?
<sampan> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sampan> lacertaii  you can try reading ubotu's link above ^^^
<LacertaII> I was hoping that you could just give me a simple command :)
<sampan> lacertaii  give a man a fish and you feed him for a day ... teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime ;)
<LacertaII> well the man has got to learn if some nasty people don't want to give him fish :E
<LacertaII> i want fish!
<sampan> lol ... do you want the drive mounted automatically at boot up?
<LacertaII> well.. maybe
<metellius> i could give you the parameters in random order as a hint for reading the manual :p
<sampan> hahahahah metellius
<LacertaII> if i want it at boot time do i have to tweak GRUB?
<sampan> lacertaii  no.  you just need to add it with the proper parameters to your /etc/fstab file
<metellius> read the man for fstab
<metellius> or google it, there's quite a bit of simple guides for the fstab file. it's not complicated either
<LacertaII> say, in GRUB the system boots from hdb1 by default. i want it to be hda1. where is the file i need to edit?
<sampan> booting is entirely different than mounting a drive in an already booted OS
<LacertaII> yeah but right now i need to change that hdb1 at every boot
<sampan> that's a GRUB issue i suppose ... something i know nothing (or almost nothing) about
<metellius> i think it would be a lot easier to tell grub to boot hdb than to change hdb->hda
<LacertaII> what.. i mean.. hdb is slave, right?
<metellius> hda = first harddrive, hdb = second, etc...
* LacertaII thinks
<metellius> i'm not really sure what order the kernel names them. might be the slave/master property
<LacertaII> i installed kubuntu to slave HD and now I changed that to master
<LacertaII> so it won't boot from hdb1 anymore
<metellius> ah,  I see.
<metellius> edit the grub.conf file to boot from hdb1
<LacertaII> let's see if i can get something done...
<Delvien> anyone know how to edit my grub boot list?
<slow-motion> hallo und frohe weihnachten
<LacertaII> Delvien: check /boot/grub
<Snake__> admrl: you here?
<Snake__> wait
<Snake__> wrong person :-D
<angasule> I need a simple to configure ftp daemon, something simple, I just want to share files with a windows pc (and the windows pc refuses to get samba working correctly, as usual)
<gole> it doesn't get much easier then samba..
<gole> but are you trying to get files from windows or from linux box?
<gole> cause you can just use scp
<gole> scp = secure copy
<dragonkh> anyone used usermode linnux ?
<metellius> http://metellius.mine.nu/install-error <-- experiencing dependency problems when trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<lwizardl> where can i find a kubunutu boot floppy image
<rhendrix> anyone have any luck with an ATI x200m chipset
#kubuntu 2005-12-30
<rhendrix> i checked the forums, but no luck
<jahshua> anyone here ??
<jahshua> my firefox keeps crashing
<flosoft> hey ... how do I put up a server that I can connect via this Remote Logon in KDM? is it an nx-server?
<lwizardl> djk_: yes my system can't boot to cdrom
<djk_> !smartboot
<ubotu> smartboot is, like, totally, If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lwizardl> gives "disk error! 0xaa
<apokryphos> [23:18:56]  <apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: very easily. Just keep ubuntu-artwork-splash (and don't install kubuntu-artwork-splash)
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Hey
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Ok
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: also, make sure you install kde 3.5 -- you have to add the extra repository. See /topic
<apokryphos> ok, really gotta go -- back later.
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Ok
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Thanks for your help
<lwizardl> djk_: mind helping me with the sbm
<djk_> lwizardl: well, i haven't used it myself
<lwizardl> ah
<djk_> but i suppose you could try other bootfloppies which let you boot your cddrive
<lwizardl> can a dos bootdisk be used ?
<psyk> hey how do i get a bittorrent client thing
<psyk> so i can download torrents?
<lwizardl> psyk: google
<metellius> azureus
<psyk> or find documentation on apt get
<metellius> documentation is always found in the man-pages
<metellius> try man apt-get
<jahshua> hi i need help with a firefox error
<jahshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6132
<jahshua> there it is
<jahshua> firefox keeps crashing.. it seems to only happen with myspace.com   ..also earlier a 'winfixer' dialog box popped up asking me to click yes.. so i killed firefox in ps x and rebooted
<djk_> why did you kill ff and reboot? scared of a popup?
<jahshua> winfixer is a virus
<jahshua> i wasent sure what to do :(
<djk_> and...
<jahshua> dont really know what you want me to say
<jahshua> im asking for help here
<djk_> well, i'd like to know where you got your virus knowledge from and why you're afraid of a popup ;)
<jahshua> im afraid of winfixer not a popup
<jahshua> heh
<flosoft> hey ... how do I put up a server that I can connect via this Remote Logon in KDM? is it an nx-server?
<jahshua> i was on windows up until a week ago
<Kibou> as long it's not linfixer
<jahshua> and i have o idea if i can even GET winfixer virus onto my system on linux
<jahshua> o=no
<slow-motion> n8
<Evil_Whisper> Hi guys
<Evil_Whisper> I heard there is a composite manager in KDE where would I find that?
<Kibou> kcontrol -> desktop -> window behavior -> translucency
<flosoft> hey ... how do I put up a server that I can connect via this Remote Logon in KDM? is it an nx-server?
<Evil_Whisper> thanks Kibou it doesn't seem to be working though
<Kibou> do you have the composite stuff in your xonrg.conf?
<Kibou> xorg*
<Evil_Whisper> oh you have to add it to the xorg.conf as well?
<Evil_Whisper> I'm used to using xcompmgr in gnome  :S
<Evil_Whisper> kate keeps crashing :(
<Kibou> well.. you have to add certain things to the xorg.conf.. but if it worked in gnome you might already have it there
<Kibou> you might have to re-login into kde to get it work
<flosoft> hey ... how do I put up a server that I can connect via this Remote Logon in KDM? is it an nx-server?
* apokryphos returns
<flosoft> hey ... how do I put up a server that I can connect via this Remote Logon in KDM? is it an nx-server?  pls ... anyone
* Kibou doesn't know
<Knowerrors> Any people here that have Midi working?  I do but am looking to improve performance for playback, uses way too much cpu
<knoppix_> Gello
<knoppix_> oops
<knoppix_> Hello
<rhendrix> hey
<knoppix_> Merry CHristmas !!
<rhendrix> you too
<knoppix_> Hey, guys. How do I setup Printer in KDE ?
<rhendrix> where are you is it already x-mas there
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Merry Christmas! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<rhendrix> well not to sure i've never tried
<apokryphos> GMT, yup
<knoppix_> I am using knoppix BTY.. but I am asuming that it is the same as Kubuntu....    maube it isn't
<rhendrix> cool
<knoppix_> I am in the US
<rhendrix> mountain time America not there yet
<rhendrix> what printer are you using
<knoppix_> I am ussing HP officejet 6110 all in one
<knoppix_> Sorry fopr my typos. I can't see well. The font in X chat is too small
<jahshua> if my screen scrolls off in te bash shell how do i get back to the top ??
<rhendrix> did you search the HP sight for linux drivers? I know HP is not to good with linux sometimes
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
(treakath/#kubuntu) jahshua have you got msn
(jahshua/#kubuntu) no
(jahshua/#kubuntu) i use kopete
(jahshua/#kubuntu) for aol
<gverig1> Is there a way to add applications to startup other then ~/.kde/Autostart script (some way through System Settings or something)?
<treakath> yea its the same
<troy> gverig1: you want the app to start before X loads?
<troy> or after...
<jahshua> treakath was that for me?
<treakath> yea
<jahshua> both ports yeh? 1025 and 1026
<gverig1> troy: No, just same as on W-platform (I won't curse here). Kopette, Akregator, etc
<jahshua> k and this is listed as well, dunno what it is tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:ipp *:*                     LISTEN
<treakath> kk
<jahshua> ipp?
<troy> jahshua: that's port 631 (cups) which we discussed before
<jahshua> ah ok
<jahshua> thanks
<jahshua> how do you tell
<jahshua> heh
<troy> jahshua: add "-n" to the command line, and it'll list numbers instead of acronyms
<gverig1> troy: It's not hard to do Autostart (btw, it is a directory in Kubuntu, so I guess I just need to put symlinks there). I just though it would be something that can be done through IDE
<troy> well, you can change the location of that Autostart folder if you want, to make it easier to get to
<jahshua> ahhh excellent
<troy> that's pretty simple
<gverig1> troy: :) It's not that I can't do this, I just wanted to know if there is IDE-way
<troy> not really no - no "Start Up" folder in the start menu, if that's what you want -- or msconfig equivalent
<gverig1> troy: BTW, how do I "save" a session (in session manager there are 3 settings- start new, restore previous and restore saved)?
<gverig1> troy: Actually, startup folder in start menu might work. How do I move Autostart?
<troy> kcontrol->System Admin.->Paths
<troy> I'd actually suggest putting it on your desktop however
<troy> you'll have trouble putting it into the menu
* troy doesn't know how to do that 
<troy> once there, you can just open the folder, right-click on the background->New->Link to Application -- that should work nicely
<gverig1> troy: Thanks.
<troy> don't know about the session thing
<gverig1> troy: I will try to just put a symlink on my desktop into current Autostart
<troy> that'd work too
<gverig1> troy: BTW, I can't find paths in System Settings. It is kcontrol, right?
<gverig1> troy: ahhh, never mind, found it
<troy> system settings is a kubuntu kcontrol replacement, however 'kcontrol' still exists, and I use it regularly
<troy> system settings has the most common settings in it
<troy> I'm not actually convinced that the interface to System Settings is any better than kcontrol - if anything, it seems like a poorly implemented version of MacOSX's settings
<gverig1> troy: I see. Thank you sir. I will try to make it work...
<gverig1> troy: I like kcontrol better actually.
<troy> the search thing is really effective in kcontrol -- just typing 'autostart' gives you the module you need
<gverig1> troy: OK, testing...
<gverig1> troy: Thanks! Worked like a charm Just dragged and dropped from application menu
<gverig1> Is there a standard option to start applications minimized (or in taskbar only)?
<troy> gverig1: there is the "kstart" command, use "kstart --help" for details
<troy> that's the only thing I can think of
<mrmarcel> gn8
<jahshua> when i check my music folder in terminal there is one song that is hidden, it doesnt show up with ls why is that
<thoreauputic> does the filename start with  a dot ?  eg .song.ogg  or whatever
<thoreauputic> try ls -al for a full listing
<jahshua> yes it shows up then
<jahshua> there is also two more hidden ones
<jahshua> no names tho
<jahshua> just one blue .
<jahshua> then two blue ..
<troy> those ones you can ignore "." means current directory, ".." means parent directory
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> i am here joshua@toon:~/music/nerd raps$    but cd music  wont bring me back down to music
<troy> you should likely rename that hidden song to something that doesn't start with a '.' anymore.... mv oldname.mp3 newname.mp3
<troy> jahshua: cd .. will
<troy> like I said, ".." is the parent directory
<troy> it's the same in windows
<jahshua> ahh right
<jahshua> i dont see a . before the name on the file
<jdef> hi all
<jdef> i have a problem I need some assistance with
<troy> fire away - if one of us can help, we will
<jdef> tried to upgrade from breezy preview to final after updates I boot and get stuck at checking battery state
* troy doesn't know
<jdef> any ideas anyone
<troy> I'd see what I can figure out using the live-cd - boot it up and chroot to the hard-disk - maybe rerun apt-get install
<troy> etc.
<troy> that's probably where I'd start, and that failing, I'd probably just backup /home, etc. and install clean
<jdef> only happened after update, after update both the old and new kernel are screwed
<troy> there may be a better option though :)
<jdef> looked at forums seems to be a common problem but no solution provided
<jahshua> whats command for traceroute
<jahshua> in bash
<thoreauputic> traceroute, funnily enough :)
<thoreauputic> aha - traceroute6
<thoreauputic> what a stupid change :/
* thoreauputic symlinks traceroute6 to traceroute and shakes his head in disbelief
* Kamping_Kaiser sugests an alias (save that inode)
<thoreauputic> heh - good idea :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<thoreauputic> what possessed them to chage a standard command like that one ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. you have to wonder sometimes
<thoreauputic> :|
* Kamping_Kaiser goes looking for a screw on the floor (damn thing - black on a black mat)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: do you know an os that will run on a Mac SE? i heard netbsd might
<crimsun> use tracepath instead.
<crimsun> (not traceroute6)
<crimsun> note that tracepath has a v6 counterpart
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: don't know, sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. thoreauputic.
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun: is tracepath newer?
<crimsun> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, it's working :O cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
* Kamping_Kaiser parties
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm 4 hops from internodes mirrors :D
<belboz> VMware question?  Does VMware have any problems with the KDE-based Kubuntu rather than Gnome-ubuntu??  Thanks!
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt expect so, but i've never tried either...
<bam_> what is a good web site duplicator?
<can-o-worms> can someone tell me what gui will show me how much space is used on a local hard disk?
<Hobbsee> can-o-worms: are you on kde 3.5 or still 3.4.2?
<can-o-worms> Hobbsee: i dunno, i just installed breezy, what does it come with?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 342
<Hobbsee> use kinfocentre then
<Hobbsee> partitions, i think
<can-o-worms> fair enough, it gives you a nice output from df
<can-o-worms> i was hoping for something a little more graphical
<can-o-worms> i have to give this computer to a moron
<bam_> anyone know how I can get cron to run scripts(all) under a specific folder?
<Hobbsee> can-o-worms: i think there are others - just not sure what they are...
* Hobbsee just uses df -h -T
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt bother with -T
<xenex> I don't know if I should switch to Kubuntu or stay with Ubuntu, anyone want to tell me pros and cons about Kubuntu
<can-o-worms> i just use df -h too, but like i said i have to give this computer to an idiot
<Kamping_Kaiser> xenex: it's realy a matter of if you prefer KDE or not
<can-o-worms> i usually don't even use kde
<xenex> hrm
<Kamping_Kaiser> xenex: do you prefer simple layout that should 'just work', or do you want to modify it a lot?
<xenex> 1st one
<Kamping_Kaiser> stick with Gnome
<xenex> mmkay
<xenex> well wait
<xenex> what do you mean by modifying?
<bam_> I am looking for a web site duplicator, any ideas?
* Hobbsee suddenly sees that she's filling up her dapper partition very quickly!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> 1.4 gig left!
<Kamping_Kaiser> xenex: loads of options for everything basicly
<xenex> hmm
<xenex> whatever ill just stick with the roots, ubuntu
* Hobbsee is vaguely tempted to try gnome again
<xenex> i only like gnome because of clearlooks
<xenex> ;x
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, with clearlooks
<Kamping_Kaiser> i like Gnome because i add a few widgest (like more desktops) and it works for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> strait off the bat
<can-o-worms> ok... you use kdiskfree
<can-o-worms> bam_: wget ?
<bam_> it can grab 2 links deeP?
<treakath> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi treakath
<can-o-worms> bam_: it was sort of a joke, but it will grab everything if you set it to recursive
<can-o-worms> bam_: if you want something more specific then use perl
<xenex> Kamping_Kaiser: if gnome works from the beginning, why do they say KDE is more user-friendly and windows users?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xenex: please don't ask me that :S
<bam_> what I am really looking for is a good linux command reference I can put on my zaurus
<Kamping_Kaiser> i hate the thinking behind it
<xenex> haha
<bam_> text format would be fine
<can-o-worms> bam_: learn perl instead
<xenex> Kamping_Kaiser: I blame Google. :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> do it :)
<treakath> how are u
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's up treakath :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<can-o-worms> is there a file or a directory that i can back up that will save all the desktop settings, desktop icons and applets and stuff?
<Hobbsee> ~/.kde
<can-o-worms> Hobbsee: so that will do it.. cool, thanks
<Hobbsee> save your entire home dir, really, if you want to keep all your settings..
<troy> tar cvf abackup.tar /home/username
<Kamping_Kaiser> use bzip :|
<troy> I guess it all depends -- I don't bother since it takes time to bzip and I don't worry about space or bandwidth, etc.
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs the -j option
<Hobbsee> what's -j do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> uses bzip compression
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> (logical i know :D)
* Hobbsee wonders how much space is needed to install gnome...
<Kamping_Kaiser> few hundred meg
<Kamping_Kaiser> 300 or so i would expect
<Hobbsee> 525
<Hobbsee> unpacked
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it must be 300 download . ta :)
<troy> why does that seem like a lot?
<Hobbsee> 107mb of archives
<Hobbsee> cos it is a lot?
<Hobbsee> ISO's only 700mb or so...
<troy> the biggest thing in kde is the translations by far -- the rest isn't that large I don't think
<Kamping_Kaiser> but there's lots of KDE
<troy> true
* troy recalls kde 1.0 and the few MB it took :P
<Hobbsee> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> 400m without the recomended stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt
<troy> I had to install it on redhat 5, and I had a hell of a time getting my video card to display more than 16 colours :P
* troy kicks redhat 5 for being stupid
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a RH 5.2 cd somewhere *was going to play with it*
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder what's in Woody
<Kamping_Kaiser> *has a Woody box*
* Hobbsee manually syncs /home folders
<troy> 5.0 used a non-standard compiler, which broke compatibility with everything, including earlier and later redhat releases, and my video card only had binary drivers, so I struggled for an age to get it installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant get x to start though :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> when has Red Hat ever used a standard compiler :|
<Hobbsee> drat!  syncing them the wrong way!
<troy> it didn't use gcc for that release
<Kamping_Kaiser> they still use 2.9blah
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee:  :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh
<Hobbsee> ok, should i have a ~/mozilla/ folder?
<troy> they used egcs, a fork of gcc that left it incompatible -- sigh
<Hobbsee> from a default firefox install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> troy: :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i think so
<Hobbsee> can you check?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have one
* Hobbsee thinks it came in when she tried compiling firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have firefox and thunderbird
<Hobbsee> a /mozilla/ or a /.mozilla/?
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks like it's a firefox thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> .mozilla
* Kamping_Kaiser will give up on booting usb stick, and will just mount it into the cd
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> yeah, i have a folder called mozilla, which i think i copied over from a breezy install
<Kamping_Kaiser> (which means i have to hack the cd so it mounts the usb doover as /home)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok
* Hobbsee thinks she can safely delete the log files, having got the ones she needs on the correct partition
<Hobbsee> i hope!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Hobbsee> i think!
<Hobbsee> sheesh this is confusing lol!
<Kamping_Kaiser> wait untill your using stuff symlinked off nfs mounted directories ;)
<Hobbsee> eek!
* Hobbsee just hopes she wont have problems with dcop server stuff...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ew. yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> why are you syncing stuff?
<Hobbsee> because i've got a whole heap of files on breezy home, and more on dapper home, and trying to figure out what is where is getting confusing!
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> share your docs, but the rest is a bit edgy
* Kamping_Kaiser hopes (k)ubuntu express works better then puppies install script :|
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> well, i've copied from one to another without a problem, as long as i remove the dcop and ice authority files...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm interesting
<freeflying_> how to rip dvd in kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> dvd::rip, or dvdbackup are good (latter is cli)
<can-o-worms> what start up scripts should i add that "echo 1024 .." mplayer line to?
<crimsun> can-o-worms: /etc/sysctl.conf . Read the syntax there, and you'll see what to do.
<can-o-worms> crimsun: thanks
<Snake__> Hey guys, can anyone get DirectIM to work in GAIM??
<Arsenal> Is it better to install ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop or can I just install kubuntu?
<Snake__> if you Install ubuntu, then make sure you do a server install
<Snake__> And then youll end up with the same thing as kubuntu
<Snake__> Arsenal: ^^ Thats to you ^^
* Kamping_Kaiser successfully hs puppy installed :D
<Arsenal> I don't ever use gnome, just KDE & fluxbox. Should I bother installing ubuntu?
<Snake__> Just install kubuntu if you dont want to use gnome
<Snake__> Then it will automaticly set you up with KDE, and you dont have to deal with the command line's kuubntu-desktop
<Snake__> Can anyone help me? Please??
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, no (havent tried)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what is it?
<Snake__> ??
<koshbot> ??[x] : Usage: ?? <word> [> nick] 
<kinfo> what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol wtf
<Snake__> ...
<Snake__> huh
<Snake__> lol
<Hobbsee> er, ok then
<Snake__> I just need a program so that I can direct connect on AIM
<Snake__> Because the debs on AIM's site wont download
<Hobbsee> did AIM have a native linux client?
<Snake__> Hobbsee: Yes, but the tgz doesn't work correctly, and the deb just opens up
<Snake__> it doesn't save
<Snake__> I tried "Right click, save as" but then that just saves me some BS file called "linker.js"
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you trying to save it in?
<Snake__> mozilla..
<Snake__> if thats what you mean
<Kamping_Kaiser> try copy link location, then wget it
<Hobbsee> get the link of the deb, then use wget -c link
<Hobbsee> nice work Kamping_Kaiser :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Snake__> ill try
<Kamping_Kaiser> great mines think alike ;P
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Hobbsee> then maybe i should get you to tell me what to do with the spare space, and lack of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. what's wrong?
<Snake__> So I should use wget -c linker.jp??
<Hobbsee> Snake__: link to the page with the deb on it is what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Snake__: no, wget -c http://blah.deb
<Snake__> Also, theres a version for "Debain 2.1" and "Debain 3+"
<Snake__> what is kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3
<Snake__> kk
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3.1 infact :)
<Snake__> Is this right
<Snake__> wget -c http://channels.netscape.com/wrap/linker.jsp?floc=at_oslin_1_l3&ref=http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> wget http://ftp.newaol.com/aimgen/380469/aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be it
<Snake__> ok
<Snake__> where did that save to??
<Snake__> erm ya
<Snake__> nvm
<Snake__> argh
<Snake__> Kamping_Kaiser: AIM sucks
<Snake__> Can I post 4 lines of code into here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yeh
<gole> Snake__,  are you really wanting to use AIM?
<Snake__> I just want direct connect
<Snake__> thats it
<gole> try giam?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and gaim doesnt do it
<Snake__> snake@laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -i aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<Snake__> dpkg-deb: file looks like it might be an archive which has been
<Snake__> dpkg-deb:    corrupted by being downloaded in ASCII mode
<gole> ohh,
<Snake__> dpkg-deb: `aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Snake__> dpkg: error processing aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb (--install):
<Snake__>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Snake__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Snake__>  aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<Snake__> I tried gaim, it doesnt connect
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Snake__> gole: Does yours?
<Kamping_Kaiser> to confirm, what's `file aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb` say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mine doesnt, and it's 1.5
<gole> well  haven't used direct connect so i have no idea what it is
<Snake__> lol ok
<gole> you try kopete
<Snake__> Yep
<Snake__> Also doesnt support it
<gole> bummer
<Snake__> snake@laptop:~$ file aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb
<Snake__> aim_1.5.286-2_i386.deb: current ar archive
<Snake__> trillian just bearly did
<Snake__> But thats not on linux, and I don't know of any more IM programs for linux
<gole> maybe you should try 2.0.0beta1 of gaim
<gole> or check change log for stuff about direct connect..
<Snake__> they say it works on 1.5
<gole> ohh
<Snake__> but i've opened every port on my firewall, and it still wont work
<gole> well explain direct connect, that file transfers?
<Snake__> its a feature in aim that lets you send files directly in the IM without saving to the hard drive, etc
<Snake__> send pictures((
<Snake__> sorry
<gole> ahh
<gole> ya reading more on gaim, it mentions that since Oscar is not an open protocol it doesn't support all functions, maybe that is the problem you are running into
<Hobbsee> Snake__: try turning off your firewall, temporarily?
<Snake__> Erm router...
<Snake__> lol
<gole> http://kinkatta.sourceforge.net maybe
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> set up an ssh server like the rest of us ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *cough * me
<Snake__> What do you mean?
<Snake__> Oh..
<Snake__> no..
<Snake__> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<gole> sorry Snake__  this link might work better http://tinyurl.com/9ege8
<gole> might be worth a try
* Kamping_Kaiser realises that skype will be a bigger download then the rest of the packages hes downloading (typical non oss)
<Snake__> Hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn. no ssh server for puppy linux :( *realises why he uses apt- distros
<Kamping_Kaiser> *
<Snake__> Aw well i'm to lazy to complie kinkatta, I guess ill suffer lol
<leafw> anyone has any clue why ssh -X works for opening xlock, mozilla, etc, but not for OpenGL - related applications such as glxgears or blender ?
<leafw> at least in kubuntu hoary and breezy, ppc.
<Kamping_Kaiser> leafw: perhaps your local box has no 3d?
<leafw> Kamping_Kaiser: it does. Both boxes can run blender independently
<leafw> but from kubuntu I can't run blender over a ssh -X
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i havent tried, so I'm not sure
<leafw> just run glxgears
<leafw> it's a test for opengl
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have no box to pull it from
<leafw> hum
<leafw> I'm stuck here
<leafw> I've tried everything
<leafw> xhosts +, changing the DISPLAY, nothign ....
<leafw> I get:
<leafw> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<leafw>   Major opcode of failed request:  128 (XFree86-DRI)
<leafw>   Minor opcode of failed request:  1 ()
<leafw>   Serial number of failed request:  11
<leafw>   Current serial number in output stream:  11
<kubuntu> how do i have a hibernate suspend choice in kubuntu logout? I only have restart and shutdown
<jbueler> is there a place i can paste my debugger results.. so someone can help me out? i would appreciate it greatly
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sampan> (pastebin is also in the topic)
<os2mac> Nollaig Sogail, Mele Kelikimaka!!!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi os2mac
<os2mac> Hello Kaiser... why are you awake?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's 8 pm hrere (bit before)
<os2mac> .au?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. central
<os2mac> ahhh. I have a sister in law that lives in Sydney... been there a few times myself...
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<os2mac> have a bit of a preference for your beer....
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> coopers > *
<os2mac> the commerical grade stuff around here is swill... microbrews are good but hard to come by
<Kamping_Kaiser> even [\copers,cascade]  > *
<os2mac> I like Coopers... I Like Tooheys' I REALLY like VB
<Kamping_Kaiser> i *hate* vb
<Kamping_Kaiser> tooheys is cool
<os2mac> why don't you like VB?
<Kamping_Kaiser> vb+xxxx are the *worse beer in the country*
<os2mac> I thought that was Fosters?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it tastes crap
<Kamping_Kaiser> fosters suck hard
<os2mac> Fosters is the Coors of .AU
<Kamping_Kaiser> that said (re vb):
<Kamping_Kaiser> aparently vb in victoria is made with spring water, and in SA (here) it's made with murry water, so it's a lot nicer on the east cost
<os2mac> and that is where I have always had it... we usually stopped in Victoria on they way back from the gulf of arabia.
<os2mac> heh.....:
<os2mac> Wee fish ewe a mare egrets moose
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. not sure what vb is like on the east. only drunk it blind drunk., so not sure what it tasted like ;0
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi JakubS :D
<JakubS> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<os2mac> ok this is a stupid question...
<Kamping_Kaiser> $foo
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^ stupid answer
<os2mac> how does one mount a disk image to the file system in Kubuntu.. I have always heard it's possible but never done it.
<Hobbsee> mount an iso?
<os2mac> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> iso?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember the exact syntax
<JakubS> mount -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/something -o loop
<Kamping_Kaiser> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to.iso /mnt/isohere
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> snap JakubS :)
<JakubS> i'm faster, bwahahaha :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> bah. sif :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> our posts had the same time stamp here
<jbueler> okay so can anyone help me read through this? im lost.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6141
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. not me :)
<Hobbsee> i can try...
* Kamping_Kaiser waits 2.5 hours for kde to download
<Hobbsee> bah, no clue lol
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: why so slow?
<os2mac> ouch what kind of connection you on... can and string?
<jbueler> cool, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. no, I'm installing Kubuntu into a chroot
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2.5 hours for the system to dl
<fredd> Hi there ! Merry xmas
<Hobbsee> hehe - can and string, i like that idea!
<Kamping_Kaiser> not far off ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi fredd :D
<fredd> Anyone is enjying Amarok as music player ? :)
<fredd> I have 2 question about amarok ... one about sync with iPod and the other about the automatoc organisation of the musics on the harddrive
<os2mac> Fredd:Nollaig Sogail, Mele Kelikimaka!!!!!
<fredd> 1/ ipod: Do you also have issues synchronizing your iPod ? I can't sync more than 256 songs on my Nano ...
<Hobbsee_away> fredd: if you get no answer here, try in #amarok
<fredd> Hobbsee_away, ... wise... I didn't think about it ... how stupid
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know of a compressing filesystem i could use for partitions about 2-> 3 gig in size?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know of cramfs, but that's only for the kernel isnt it?
<os2mac> Kaiser: tar -cvf?
<fredd> Kamping_Kaiser, It's how of my knowledge... sorry
<os2mac> :)
<fredd> out
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: no :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want to be alble to make a file on my hdd, and call it a partition (by mounting it into my fs), then install stuff into the file using a chroot
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i need it compressed, or i wont have space for more then 4 or 5 at one time
<thecat12> hey, I want to install kubuntu on my powerbook g3, but im an absolute beginner, can somebody help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<thecat12> uhm.. ok
<thecat12> soo.. i downloaded...
<thecat12> Kubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) Daily Build
<thecat12> put it on a cd
<thecat12> now what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> unstable, want to live life on the edge :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> stick itin your cd drive
<thecat12> done
<Kamping_Kaiser> and reboot :)
<thecat12> ok
<thecat12> just reboot? don't need to press anything?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and while it's booting it should say 'press c to boot from cd' or similar
<thecat12> ok
<thecat12> hold on
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it come to a ui for selecting language/country?
<thecat12> not yet
<thecat12> still rebooting
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<thecat12> its kinda slow
<Kamping_Kaiser> np.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have slower computers here :)
<Hobbsee> thecat12: have you ever run linux before?
<thecat12> nope
<thecat12> i've used it
<thecat12> but haven't installed it
<thecat12> hmm.. i think this 'c' thing isn't working.. its not booting with the cd
<thecat12> can't I do this from the terminal or something?
<thecat12> yeah.. the 'c' thing isn't working
<thecat12> i don't think my keyboard works at the beginning
<thecat12> can't I erase the computer and start from scratch?
<thecat12> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes you can
<thecat12> ok.. i think it's gonna have to done throught the terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should have an ncurses interface for the installer (blue background)
<vince_> join #php
<thecat12> when I boot off the CD?
<thecat12> i can't
<Kamping_Kaiser> you cant?
<Varinia> hello, since yesterday I have a mass storage device, I thought by using kubuntu with kde 3.5 (pmount) and uninstalled ivman I could just plug it in and it works. But nothing happens, if I look in /var/log/messages, I can see the device and mount /dev/sda1 by hand then, but this is impossible for my girlfriend (it is her PC). I saw in the internet, that there others with my problem too, but found no solution. Do you know what to do?
<thecat12> no, i can't boot from the cd, I try to press 'c' but nothing happens
<thecat12> the regular OS starts
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. well i don't know mac very well I'm afraid
<thecat12> hmm..
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have used imacs a few times, and I'm having issues remember ing openfirmware :)
<thecat12> let me try rebooting again
<Hobbsee> Varinia: i'd try putting a line into fstab about it, i think
<Varinia> Hobbsee, but exactly this is should pmount do
* Hobbsee looks around for usb stick
<Hobbsee> Varinia: and it doesnt appear on the desktop?
<Varinia> no it does not
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> Varinia: does `lsof` show anything?
<Varinia> Hobbsee, you hav e seen, that I have upgraded to kde 3.5?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Varinia> ok :)
<Hobbsee> well, i just tried it, and it mounted mine fine, it seems, but then again, i am on dapper, so it's likely to be different
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Varinia> Kamping_Kaiser, it shows so much, what are you looking for?
<thecat12> what's the dapper install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> any reference to you /dev/sda
<Varinia> I did "lsof | grep sda" and there came nothing
<thecat12> what's the difference between dapper-install-powerpc and the ubuntu-install-powerpc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper is testing
<thecat12> sooo.. i need the other ubuntu instead of dapper?
<Hobbsee> thecat12: how new are you to linux?
<thecat12> absurdly new
<thecat12> like.. im laughable
<thecat12> im at a retarded level right now..
<Kamping_Kaiser> oi. no
<thecat12> i figured, getting linux on a computer was a good way to start
<Hobbsee> ok, i wouldnt use dapper then lol - go for breezy :P
<thecat12> ok
<thecat12> well
<thecat12> that'll be another 3 hours of downloading then
<Hobbsee> how are you trying to download?
<Hobbsee> download accelerator?
<Varinia> does anyone have another idea than dapper?
<thecat12> no.. just regular, I usually download off the university server which is fast enough, so I don't need accelerators, but I'm home for the holidays, so im stuck with 50 kb/s
<Hobbsee> Varinia: i expect there are other solutions - but a lot of people are idle due to christmas, where they're not at the computer so much
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, I'm flat out in ubuntu, or i would try and help here
<Kamping_Kaiser> Varinia: is the mass storage device in ythe fstab?
<Varinia> Kamping_Kaiser, no, it is not, but therefore kde 3.5 uses pmount
<Varinia> or is pmount deactivated in the kubuntu version?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't know, i don't use 3.5
<Varinia> at home I use it too (but not kubuntu) and it was that great, that I would give my girlfriend the same comfort
<Varinia> from the pmount description "pmount is a wrapper around the standard mount program which permits normal users to mount removable devices without a matching /etc/fstab entry. "
<m0ns00n> Hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> great
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi m0ns00n
<m0ns00n> Anyone experienced GLX problems with the newest version of the NVidia drivers?
<m0ns00n> It crashes here, but now renderaccel works at least
<m0ns00n> But Xorg crashes miserably on GLX
<m0ns00n> Works with glx disabled
<Varinia> I tried "pmount /dev/sda1"
<Varinia> Dec 25 12:09:51 localhost kernel: [4297528.027000]  UDF-fs: No VRS found
<Varinia> Dec 25 12:09:51 localhost kernel: [4297528.178000]  UDF-fs: No VRS found
<Varinia> Dec 25 12:09:52 localhost kernel: [4297528.800000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Varinia> Dec 25 12:09:52 localhost kernel: [4297529.197000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Varinia> I think that is a hint on the problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> what exactly have you plgged in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *plugged
<Varinia> the output comes from /var/log/messages
<Varinia> I plugged an USB cardreader with an memory stick plugged in into the USB port
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you tried pluggin in the reader, then the card?
<Varinia> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> give it a shot
<Varinia> now I have tried this to, but nothing happens too
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Varinia> I also tried to connect the cellphone directly with the USB cable and it does not work
<Kamping_Kaiser> does `cat /proc/filesystems |grep UDF` or udf give output?
<Varinia> at home I have a cellphone from the same vender and everything works fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are you urunning at home?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *you running?
<Varinia> gentoo
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok
<Varinia> but thats not the right disstri for my girlfriend I think
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, i agree :)
<Varinia> wit "udf" it gaves "udf" out
<Varinia> 7j #gentoo-vdr
<Varinia> j #gentoo-vdr
<Varinia> :) that was not what I wanted
* thoreauputic hands Varinia a /
<Varinia> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Varinia> Oh, sorry
<Varinia> pmount /dev/sda1 wokrs
<Varinia> I looked in media:/ an not in /media
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Varinia> so I have really no idea why it does not work automaticly
<Hobbsee>  media:/ is a known kde bug
<Hobbsee> solution is to look in /media/
<Kamping_Kaiser> Varinia: btw. you should give her 3.4.2, it's the stable version
<Varinia> no, with kde 2.5 and pmount media:/ should work great
<Varinia> and no, 3.5 is the stable version
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug*
<Varinia> h 3.5
<Varinia> from kde.org "On November 29th 2005, the KDE Project released KDE 3.5."
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's not considdreed stable in ubuntu afaik
<Varinia> but it was offical announced on the kubuntu page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Hobbsee> i think it's the equivalent of a backport, actually
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5, thta is
<Varinia> Hobbsee, sorry, I do not really understand what you mean
<Hobbsee> Varinia: do you know what backports are?
<Varinia> I thought that were packages made for 5.04
<Varinia> varinia@varinia:~$ pmount /dev/sda1
<Varinia> varinia@varinia:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Varinia> ^^ I told her this as a first help
<Hobbsee> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Hobbsee> ie, you cant really stick kde3.5 as a security update, cos it's not - but it'll be default in hte next kubuntu
<Varinia> yea, I look forward to 6.04
<Varinia> but would be fine if pmount works before
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about grub
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Varinia> I have to go for lunch now
<murtun> hi all
<Varinia> thanks for your help, may be we will finde a solution one day ;)
<murtun> i need a bit of help getting sound to work on Kubuntu
<gharwoo1> why doesn't ubuntu include selinux?
<BrainDeadKK> it's not needed by most people
<treakath> hey all
<Hobbsee> hi treakath
<BrainDeadKK> hi mate
<treakath> how are you hob
<BrainDeadKK> sounds like a bad pcikup line ;)
<gharwoo1> BrainDeadKK: any idea why?
<treakath> any1 one i can be mean to lol
<BrainDeadKK> gharwoo1: sorry, I'm not following the channels atm
<treakath> that no one likes
<Hobbsee> treakath: you might want to use tab completion - otherwise people dont get notified of when they're being spoken to
<treakath> k im just bored at the mo
* Hobbsee is answering a whole lot of questions in #ubuntu and isnt paying too much attention here
<BrainDeadKK> lol. at least you have support Hobbsee ;P
<Hobbsee> true
* Hentai^XP joins 
<Hobbsee> i know what it's like not to, which is part of the reason i came to help you earlier!
<BrainDeadKK> lol. *hugs more*
<Hobbsee> :)
<BrainDeadKK> :)
<dutch> Merry Christmas to all :)
<MenZa`> Merry christmas :)
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Away at the moment
<voicu> i got the locales package for debian but i can't install it. dpkg said it cannot find archive so i realised it's just an archive. i unpacked it and overwritten the files in /usr and /etc. still it doesn't work. what's the problem?
<voicu> uh, sorry for that sentence, i'm really tired... i meant that dpkg can't find the 'archive' directory in .deb so i realised the .deb is just an archive
<voicu> did i make any sense?
<thoreauputic> voicu: why are you using debian packages?
<thoreauputic> voicu: locales are in ubuntu
<voicu> but aren't debian packages supposed to work on (k)ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> voicu: no, they are out of sync with ubuntu in general, because of the different release cycles
<BrainDeadKK> Debian packages *may* work with ubuntu, not Debian packages *will* work with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> voicu: and practically everything is in the ubuntu repos
<thoreauputic> BrainDeadKK: right, but unless you know exactly what you are doing, you should use ubuntu packages
<BrainDeadKK> thoreauputic: yes, I'm just thinking of stuff such as skype
<voicu> well, in the ubuntu repositories there is version 2.3.2-20-13 but i need 2.3.2-22-... so i didn't have a choice
<thoreauputic> BrainDeadKK: true - why the nick change , kamping ?
<jbueler> does anyone know what repos vamps is in? or where i can get it?
<thoreauputic> voicu: why do you need that version?
<BrainDeadKK> because my brian has shut down after that help spell i did
<thoreauputic> BrainDeadKK: hah
* BrainDeadKK discovers the breezy cd has totaly useless rescue mode (no grub-install)
* BrainDeadKK is pissed off
<BrainDeadKK> er
<BrainDeadKK> *anoyed
<srbaker> hey everyone
<srbaker> just installed kubuntu
<voicu> thoreauputic: i wanted to install some program (can't remember which) and it reqeired libc6-2.3.2-22 and now it messed up the dependencies
<BrainDeadKK> hi mate
<srbaker> i am *very* impressed with KDE
<srbaker> i have one question, though.  where can i remap capslock as ctrl?
<voicu> because locales depends on libc6=2.3.2-22 (not >=)
<voicu> now, when i select a packege in aptitude or kynaptic, it wants to delete all the other packages that depend on locale because it sees it as a 'broken' one
* MrX|Away is back.
* BrainDeadKK realises why the 'breezy cd is broken'
<BrainDeadKK> because I'm not mounting an ubuntu partition to restore from, so grub-install isnt on the computer ;)
<srbaker> can someone please tell me where to remap capslock to ctrl?
<jbueler> does anyone know anything about the app growisofs ?
<voicu> are the repositories on security.ubuntu.com as up2date as possible (for ubuntu)? are there any other similar repositories?
<BrainDeadKK> voicu: those re the most up to date
<thoreauputic> voicu: they are vvery up to date
<voicu> ok. in that case... will linux run (properly) without the locales package? :D
<thoreauputic> voicu: locales is installed by default
<thoreauputic> voicu: if you have a version mismatch, you must be doing something weird with your sources or randomly installing stuff
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<BrainDeadKK> voicu: can we see your srouces. list
<voicu> well, ok, but i didn't change them yet
<voicu> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<voicu> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<voicu> deb-src http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<voicu> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<BrainDeadKK> ak
<voicu> ## distribution.
<voicu> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<voicu> deb-src http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<voicu> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<voicu> ## repository.
<voicu> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<voicu> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<voicu> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<voicu> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<voicu> ## team.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %voicu!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> voicu: don't paste here - use a paste bin
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %voicu!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<voicu> oups, sorry
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<voicu> ok, i pasted in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thoreauputic> voicu: you're using hoary ?
<thoreauputic> voicu: I suggest you uncomment the universe lines as well
<thoreauputic> and run  sudo apt-get upgrade  afterwards
<BrainDeadKK> sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> aargh - good catch BrainDeadKK
<thoreauputic> voicu: update, not upgrade, sorry
<BrainDeadKK> sleep time for our little thoreauputic ;)
<thoreauputic> BrainDeadKK: indeed :)
<tenco> hi all!
<tenco> i have a dependency problem
<BrainDeadKK> :)
<BrainDeadKK> tenco:  :(
<voicu> don't worry, i wasn't considering upgrade anyway because that would take like days
<tenco> i want to install kde headers but kdelibs4-dev (which is from 3.5.0) throws 80(!) broken dependencys ( i installed kde 3.5.0 on breezy)
<tenco> s/dependencys/dependencies
* thoreauputic decides to sleep
<BrainDeadKK> lol
<thoreauputic> night all
<thoreauputic> :)
<BrainDeadKK> later mate?::)
<thoreauputic> BrainDeadKK: well, maybe tomorrow -erm - today
<BrainDeadKK> night mate
<BrainDeadKK> lol
<thoreauputic> good night :)
<tenco> so i wonder what kde devel package i need to install to compile kde apps on breezy with kde 3.5.0
<BrainDeadKK> i cant help, sorry
<tenco> :-(
<[ITA] MisterX> mi fa imbestialire :/
<[ITA] MisterX> sorry ^^'
<[ITA] MisterX> I wrote in the wrong channel XD
<BrainDeadKK> lol
<tenco> urgh, thats a nightmare...
<voicu> isn't there a *trick* to fool linux that i installed locales 2.3.2-22 even if i didn't?
<voicu> something like a config file
<slow-motion> hallo
<BrainDeadKK> hi
<[ITA] MisterX> How can I define a "route gateway" for a manual/static ip?
<BrainDeadKK> in the interfaces file it's just a line `gateway ip.of.gate.way`
<[ITA] MisterX> I'll try. Now. =)
<BrainDeadKK> :)
<[ITA] MisterX> It works! Thank you, Brain :)
<voicu> how do i add a directory to PATH?
<HeartBT> network manager for kde, I'm not able to find any current developments on it, anyone here know?
<HeartBT> I understand it was a project for dapper.
<HeartBT> Send me a memo if anyone has any ideas.
<slow-motion> bbl
<Xmasmoo> voicu: export PATH=/home/mydir:$PATH in terminal
<BrainDeadKK> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/478321 anyone got some pointers here ? it's a base install +Kubuntu-desktop
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Away at the moment
<slow-motion> re
<psyk> hey how come in kaffiene im not getting any sound?
<psyk> please help
<psyk> hello
<psyk> no sound in kaffiene player please hellp trying to hear avi file
<kalenedrael> Umm...
<kalenedrael> You asked that same question about four times in five minutes. Please be more patient next time.
<psyk> sorry
<kalenedrael> It's hardly an emergency that you're not able to hear sound :P
<psyk> haha
<kalenedrael> Use a different player.
<psyk> which is a good player to download
<jahshua> use xmms
<kalenedrael> I use mplayer.
<jahshua> or myplayer
<jahshua> or vlc is great too
<jahshua> plays eveything
<jahshua> myplayer=mplayer
<kalenedrael> Yeah.
<jahshua> anyone here use Creative usb mp3 players with KDE
<kalenedrael> Maybe artsd is interfering with it.
<Z0idberg> I tried to install Dapper Flight 2 and it won't find my sata harddrives. Selecting the driver doesn't help.  Any ideas what I could do? I think the chip is a sil3112.
<kalenedrael> jahshua, I suspect it appears to the computer as a USB storage device.
<kalenedrael> Z0idberg, check to see if the kernel supports it...
<jahshua> where would i find it at
<jahshua> will it pop up an icon on my taskbar like windows ?
<kalenedrael> jahshua, USB drives will show up as /dev/sd*
<kalenedrael> Like /dev/sda1
<kalenedrael> Also, KDE tends to pop up an icon, yes.
<jahshua> im just wondering about how to remove it safely
<kalenedrael> Oh, unmount it and just unplug it.
<kalenedrael> Or right click and select 'remove safely'
<jahshua> yeh
<jahshua> thats the easy way hehe i want to learn how to unmount
<Z0idberg> kalenedrael: I tried to download the daily yesterday, thinking it might have a newer kernel, but then again the install says it can't find any kernel modules, you know of any solution for that :)?
<kalenedrael> O.o
<kalenedrael> Ummm....
<kalenedrael> Download and compile your own kernel?
<Z0idberg> Maybe, but as I can't get it installed it's a bit hard...
<kalenedrael> Umm, what? Does your machine boot? Can you get Internet access?
<noc> cannot watch movie with
<noc> kubuntu
<noc> any one can help me
<noc> ?
<Z0idberg> If I install and older Dapper, dist-upgrading breaks the system for me. If I try flight 2 it doesn't find my harddrives and yesterdays daily didn't find the kernel modules in the beginning of the install. Yes, I could stick to Breezy, but that's not as funny :).
<jahshua> ok so no icon popped up .. how do i unmount a usb device ?
<noc> how can i install realplayer using terminal
<noc> ?
<jahshua> ?? restricted formats
<koshbot> restricted[x] : No defenition found for word.
<kinfo> No match for "restricted"
<kalenedrael> Your '?' can be placed on the same line as your question, you know :P
<jahshua> ? restricted formats
<jahshua> hmnm
<jahshua> heh
<jahshua> kalendrael how can i unmount, no icon popped up
<kalenedrael> I dunno, it's probably not mounted.
<kalenedrael> ls /dev/sd*
<jahshua> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1
<jahshua> thats the return
<kalenedrael> Oh, it's there, then.
<kalenedrael> Odd.
<jahshua> it popped up a konqueror window
<jahshua> media:/sda1
<kalenedrael> Ok, it's there then...
<jahshua> right
<jahshua> is that the place i should drag the mp3 to ?
<kalenedrael> Yeah.
<jahshua> ok so i put a few tunes in there i just want to check it copied ok
<jahshua> how can i unmount to remove it
<kalenedrael> There should be an icon on the desktop. Right-click and select 'Safely remove'
<Z0idberg> Well, I'm gonna try putting the latest daily on a CD-RW... It probably wont help, but...
<Z0idberg> Would there be any way to boot the Flight 2 installation cd with a different kernel?
<jahshua> kalenedrael: thanks alot thats worked
<tenco> anyone knows, when the amarok vs. taglib issue gets solved?
<tenco> because thats pretty anoying
<jahshua> hello
<Z0idberg> When will the next Dapper flight be released?
<jahshua> im trying to launch kAudioKreator but its say no encoder found please select one in the configuration..can someone please help me to do this ?
<ludo> salut, je viens de mettre kunbuntu mais j'y connais rien, est ce que je peux consulter les fichiers de mon autre DD (celui avec windows) svp
<ludo> y a quelqun svp ?
<rubem> hi there
<rubem> I've just instaled Kubuntu
<rubem> Which are the best apt repos for kubuntu?
<martin> universe
<rubem> martin
<rubem> martin, but which url?
<martin> open Adept, goto manage repositories
<rubem> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<rubem> Xlib: No protocol specified
<rubem> adept: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<rubem> that aperead when i typed "adept"
<martin> open it via katapult (alt-space) or go to the k menu
<rubem> ok
<rubem> opened
<rubem> manage repositories... which repo I put? what url?
<martin> Go to the Adept menu and select manage repo
<rubem> i'm in it
<rubem> it apeats the sources.list repos
<martin> Read where it says "uncomment the following two lines to add software from the universe repos
<rubem> ok
<rubem> but this packags are stable?
<martin> Yup
<rubem> just those repos?
<martin> Universe is the best one. There is also one called backport, havn't used that one
<rubem> tks :)
<rubem> but why cannot i open the kate by konsole?
<Till> hello
<brk3> hi, im trying to set up ip masquerading, but every howto seems to be different and not very clear.. is there an easy way someone could outline to me?
<Till> anyone not sitting under the xmas tree right now?
<tenco_> Till: yes
<jahshua> hello how can i convert .wav files to .mp3  ??
<Till> tenco_: so did you have a nice xmas party? :) What did you get? 8)
<brk3> jahshua: lame
<jahshua> ?
<brk3> its the package that does it
<tenco_> Till: a electric toothbrush
<jahshua> ok
<brk3> cant think what is a good frontend
<brk3> im sure there are loads
<Till> tenco: cool, I'm still missing such a tool :)
<jahshua> k thanks
* tenco_ *vrmmm* *vrmmm*
<tenco_> X-D
<brk3> anyone know how to set up ip masquerading?
<Till> tenco: I got a scarf ;)
<Till> cool huh?
<Till> sooo... everyone using kubuntu in here?
<Till> (change of subject)
<brk3> yup
<brk3> does the kernel in kubuntu have support for ip masquerading built in>
<brk3> whats the name of the kde control centre to start from the command line>?
<jahshua> kcontrol
<Till> brk3: sorry I don't know much about IP masquerading ;/
<jahshua> yay! my first question i answered in here for someone!
<jahshua> AND i was right
<jahshua> hehe
<Till> (that means: zero knowledge)
<jahshua> ?
<brk3> pity i found out about it before i saw the answer :)
<jahshua> hehe
<brk3> this sucks i wish i could just get this working
<brk3> so many howtos but they're no good
<Till> jahshua: maye you could answer your 2nd question just now...
<Till> jashuha: it's an easy one, I guesss...
<jahshua> ill try :)
<Till> with SuSE KDE login manager I had these user icons for each user...
<Till> jahshua: now with Kubuntu it seems I have this "enter your user name and password" login manager
<brk3> Till: thats all kubuntu gives
<brk3> it sucks
<Till> jahshua: can I change this behaviour back to the KDE login manager?
<brk3> im sure you could get others off kde-look.org
<Till> oh that's a pity...
<jahshua> ;/
<Till> not that _I_ would mind...
<brk3> sorry jahshua were you gonna answer that :p
<Till> but you see, my mother is very picky about changes in icon layouts ;)
<brk3> ya sure check kde-look.org im sure you'l get something
<Till> it's just I kicked her SuSE linux and replaced it by Kubuntu
<Till> brk3: it seems like it's a "kubuntu login manager", not the KDE login manager being used...
<Till> brk3: ... because changing the behaviour of the KDE login manager (in KControl) doesn't seem to have any effect, e.g. changing the bg image
<brk3> ya think it is
<jahshua> sorry i dont know the answer :(
<Till> brk3: so how could checking kde-look.org help here?
<brk3> you can change to the kde one in kcontrol
<Till> brk3: ok, I haven't seen this option yet, but i'll check thanks...
<brk3> Till: you can download different login themes
<brk3> i think
<brk3> i dunno
<jahshua> ok i have a question :p
<jahshua> when i out cd's into my drive it automatically pops up konqueror and tries to play it .. how do i make it stop and take no action ?
<Till> jahshua: there's a "KDE daemon" responsible for this...
<Till> ...I've just seen a config dialog today, I think you can access this config dialog...
<Till> ... when you insert a CD or USB stick and the daemon asks which action to take...there also a config button I think
<Till> brk3: coming back to the login themes...
<jahshua> hrm it doesnt ask me tho
<Till> brk3: I've just checked in KControl, but didn't find any option yet as to use the "native KDE login manager" instead of the Kubuntu one
<jahshua> it just opens konqueror
<jahshua> it must be in the setting somewhere ..
<jahshua> ill keep looking :)
<Till> jahshua: okay, then yes, "somewhere in the settings" ;)
<Till> jahshua: sorry, can't find myself this dialog anymore in KControl ... :(
<Till> jashua: but you see, I have this memory stick which I'm just going to insert...
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> yes
<jahshua> that will pop up an icon
<jahshua> on the desktop for you
<jahshua> it should anyway..
<Till> jahshua: hmmm. yes it does pop up an icon on my desktop and opens another tab in konqueror at the same time...
<Till> .. but it doesn't show up this message dialog "What action to take" anymore....as I was hoping.
<Till> jahshua: and now I know why: today I checked this "Don't do anything and don't ask me again" checkbox in this config dialog!
<Till> (but still it opens a tab in konqueror... strange)
<jahshua> hmm
<Till> in other words: I don't know anymore how to access this config dialog....
<Till> ... but it said something with "KDE Daemon"
<Till> okay I got it!
<Till> It's in K-Menu/System settings/Hardware ->"Speichermedien" (Media?)
<Till> "Speichermedien" probably "Storage media"
<Till> And there you have this config dialog I was talking about
<bam_> how do I change the default dvd player to xine?
<lordpatman> hi
<Till> bye
<murr> hi, what program should i use to test a webcam?
<murr> i have two different webcams, and they seem to be recognized and some driver is loaded or something, but when i try to open settings -> configure in kopete, the computer totally freezes, with both webcams
<murr> any other programs that should show the picture of webcams?
<cartesian1984> essentially, I have ubuntu, GNOME and a working kxdocker. I would like to be able to use other applications in the dock than the defaults. How do I customize it?
<jahshua> anyone know a program for converting .wav to .mp3 in Kubuntu ??
<gole> lame
<gole> think you can so it in KAudioCreator too when you configure lame
<obsrv> hello, I have trouble with Adept. I can connect to internet ONLY trough a proxy, but I can't find where to set in Adept proxy server. With good old synaptic everything was ok. Any Ideas?
<jahshua> gole i got lame but i dont know what to do with it now :/
<gole> are they already .wav files or are you ripping them?
<obsrv> hello, I have trouble with Adept. I can connect to internet ONLY trough a proxy, but I can't find where to set in Adept proxy server. With good old synaptic everything was ok. Any Ideas?
<gole> jahshua, well fire up KAudioCreator, and configure it to encode with lame, then File > Encode File then select your .wav
<jahshua> gole im ripping them from cd
<jahshua> cooooooooooool
<jahshua> i got it sorted
<jahshua> thanks alot gole!
<gole> ok it should be pretty simple
<jahshua> hey gole
<gole> yep
<jahshua> do you know what i need to do to send files over kopete aim messenger
<gole> i use gaim, didn't like kopete so can't help you out there sorry
<gole> kopete doesn't let me use ICQ on AIM  network
<gole> where gaim does
<cartesian1984> install reaim
<cartesian1984> its a proxy that lets files get through your firewall
<cartesian1984> when sent via aim
<gole> humm Snake|Sleeping was asking about that last night
<gole> or direct connect that is
<gole> anyone know how to boot the live CD on a VIA C3?
<moshe> hello
<moshe> anyone know apache here?
<dragon> hi...
<moshe> hi
<dragon> i have Kubuntu with KDE 3.5
<dragon> and don't have metabar..
<moshe> metabar?
<moshe> what's that?
<dragon> metabar.. you know the bar that shows various options in konqueror
<dragon> i forcefully installed the .deb package, but don't know how to enable it..
<obsrv> hello, I have trouble with Adept. I can connect to internet ONLY trough a proxy, but I can't find where to set in Adept proxy server. With good old synaptic everything was ok. Any Ideas?
<rodrigo> hey. merry xmas!
<rodrigo> Why a command like 'sudo kate' doesn't work on terminal?
<gole> rodrigo,  kdesu kate
<rodrigo> thx
<jahshua> hmmm
<jahshua> gole the mp3 files are skipping when playing now
<gole> could of ripped to fast, could be hardware, don't know
<dragon> how do i enable the metabar in kde3.5?
<gole> check the wav
<gole> if that's bad then the mp3 will be
<jahshua> hmmm its playing ok now
<jahshua> wierd
<godzuki> I have an ext3 drive that I can't seem to change permissions for, can anybody help me get the fstab right?
<jahshua> cartesian1984 are you here ?
<francesco> Hello, how can I obtain a menu bar like this: http://digilander.libero.it/zzzdgl0/scrinsciot2ua.png ?
<kalenedrael> francesco, um, go to the Control Center and change it...
<francesco> ehr... there is a problem: if I set menu bar "mac-os like" and then add some applet to it, then menu bar items appear RIGHT aligned: they stay no more LEFT aligned...
<francesco> would you like a screenshot of the problem?
<slow-motion> bbl
<kalenedrael> No, I can imagine what it looks like.
<kalenedrael> I have no idea what might be causing that, though...
<francesco> :(((
<jahshua> anyone here know how to send files over kopete aim  ?
<_judith> ?
<jahshua> what
<hunika> hello
<hunika> who can help to me
<hunika> I have installed skype
<hunika> but it is not working
<hunika> it asks some libdc++ things
<hunika> how can I install those?
<Blissex> hunika: with 'apt-get install' or 'synaptic'.
<hunika> but i don't know what to install
<hunika> just it asks some things
<jahshua> anyone here know how to send files over kopete aim  ?
<jahshua> the 'send file' option is blanked out
<jahshua> i cant select it
<senke> How do I get KDE 3.5 develpment packages i.e KDE header files?
<Mez|Away> jahshua, that means they dont have file transfer capability
<jahshua> why not
<jahshua> can i change it
<Mez|Away> jahshua, that's their client not anything you can do#
<jahshua> no
<jahshua> his client does support it
<Mez|Away> senke, http://www.kde.org
<jahshua> we used to send files when i had windows
<Mez|Away> jahshua, dun no then - try gaim and see if it'll work onb there
<jahshua> k
<rjm101> merry xxmas everyone
<rjm101> can anyone help me with spca5ss on a eye cam??
<rjm101> also have a prooblem with getting a laserjet 1100 to print
<senke> how can I make KMail work in Kontact? I have never been suvvessful! There is always this missing library!
<bam_> what programs can read *.chm files
<thecat12> i need help. im a linux absolute beginner
<thecat12> i can't boot my computer from the cd, is there a way to install breezy through the terminal
<godzuki> you can't boot your comp from cd?
<godzuki> you can't get terminal without booting something though, unless you mean a floppy
<osh_> Where can I find the python2.4-profiler? Is there some special repo that I need to enable?
<jahshua> joshua@toon:~$ kcontrol
<jahshua> joshua@toon:~$ QFile::getch: File not open
<jahshua> kcontrol: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program
<jahshua> kcontrol: WARNING: No such property found: panel->background->url
<jahshua> can anyone tell me what that means
<thecat12>  i can't boot. terminal as in the the Mac terminal in my applications folder
<godzuki> ..
<godzuki> no
<troy> thecat12: it being a mac is important information
<godzuki> wait so you're trying to install on a ppc?
<troy> thecat12: are you using the ppc version of *ubuntu
<thecat12> yes. that's the one i downloaded
<ludo> salut, y aurai til des Franais svp ?
<rjm101> CAn anyone help this newbie???
<ludo> does exist an french chat ? plz
<ludo> i find sorry
<ludo> good bue and merry christmas
<manveru> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<slow-motion> re
<ludo> j'y suis merci ubotu
<troy> ubotu speaks good french for a bot :P
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, troy
<troy> hahaha
<ludo> oh it's a bot ? lol ^^
<thecat12> so yes. i have a mac. i downlaoded the ppc version of ubuntu breezy
<thecat12> i put it on a cd
<thecat12> but my old mac won't let me boot from the cd. the pressing the 'c' on restart doesn't work. it should. but it doesn't
<ludo> there is nobody at the french server, i ll tru to ask here. I try to read my file on another HD (IDE) in an NTFS partition. But i don't find how. Someone could help me plz i am a noob
<jbueler> i'm having trouble getting my second monitor working...is there anyone that can help me out?
<tomsy> ludo try: "sudo fdisk -l" to list your partitions
<ludo> i need a password
<ludo> ok i find
<tomsy> thats your log in password
<ludo> thx, i see my part, someone tell me in the french chat to create an fstab
<ludo> i ll try that, thx a lot
<pestilence> merry christmas!
<pestilence> what's the secret to getting an mp3 player going in amarok
<pestilence> what mount point is it expecting
<pestilence> it automounted in /media/TELECHIPS
<pestilence> but amarok won't see it.
* jahshua giggles at apt-get moo
<jbueler> is there anyone htat could help with the installation of ATI drivers?
<spstarr_home> do we have a KDE replacement for gvidcap/xvidcap?
<markuman> cant kopete read out the away messages from online users (icq...) like gaim ?
<gverig1> Hmm... funny. Kvpnc package does not list any actual VPNs as dependencies and it does not seem to actually check if they are installed. nifty
<gerst> hi
<osh_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/python/python2.4-profiler <-that seems to indicate that python2.4-profiler is a part of breezy but I'll be damned if I can install it from apt... :-(
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hey :) any progress so far ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey hey :)
<apokryphos> Merry Christmas =)
<apokryphos> what with?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, to you too !
<ztonzy> apokryphos, the distro :)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I am lazy these days, running XP and the last update killed my X :-\
<apokryphos> what error?
<ztonzy> dunno
<ztonzy> wont start
<ztonzy> but it is Ubuntu, not K*
<apokryphos> not very descriptive :D
<ztonzy> how would I know?
<apokryphos> if it's just X death, reconfiguring your X would probably make things jolly =)
<ztonzy> didnt check the X out-error-output
<apokryphos> ztonzy: when it took you out of X it would always say/give a reason
<ztonzy> just did an update...then it stopped working
<apokryphos> likely just had to reconfigure your X =)
<apokryphos> (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<ztonzy> k
* ztonzy would like to see that gmail had a "Notebook"
<DoctorMO> hello all
<daven> hello!
<DoctorMO> I need to upgrade this machine but all atempts don't seem to work right. I think perhaps the apt-get is old or it's source websites are incompleat
<daven> i think i'm having the same prob :P
<daven> what areyou trying to upgrade
<DoctorMO> horry to breezy
<daven> did you read the section on that from the website?
<daven> they don't seem all that detailed though
<DoctorMO> I can't seem to find the detils
<daven> i'm looking for them now...
<daven> crap, saw it earlier today on there now i can't find it!
<daven> sorry dude i can't find it now
<vikke> Any tips on good music players for linux?
<apokryphos> amaroK
<apokryphos> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<djk_> if a dist-upgrade is done, is still everything configured as it was, ie progs, menu etc?
<apokryphos> yes
<djk_> thanks
<osh_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/python/python2.4-profiler <-that seems to indicate that python2.4-profiler is a part of breezy but I'll be damned if I can install it from apt... Anyone know where I can find it?
<djk_> osh_: it's in multiverse
<osh_> djk_: I've got the multiverse and backports enabled.. I think...
<djk_> osh_: check your sources.list then.
<osh_> djk_: deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse <- that should be enough shouldn't it?
<djk_> osh_: you added universe/multiverse to the backports line instead of the proper line..
<osh_> djk_: I've just uncommented a line that already was in my sources.list.
<djk_> osh_: you should add universe/multiverse to a similar line, which does not mention backports...
<osh_> djk_: Adding things to the normal lines worked though. Slightly confusing that the mention of multiverse on one line doesn't mean that multiverse is enabled... ;-)
<rubem> hi there
<rubem> where can I configure de envoirnements variables such as PATH?
<osh_> rubem: .bashrc?
<djk_> osh_: well it is, it's just for backports ;)
<rubem> osh_ no... i want to configure java
<gerst> where can I download a good repository list for kubuntu?
<osh_> rubem: yes? why can't you do that in .bashrc?
<apokryphos> rubem: to install Java just use the debs
<stupendo44> is there a command I can use to manually power-down a drive once it's unmounted?
<gerst> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<apokryphos> gerst: the main ones have pretty much everything. Only other thing I'd recommend of course is the 3.5 repository
<apokryphos> gerst: that'll be blackdown java though
<osh_> djk_: Right.
<apokryphos> rubem: there are sun-java debs, if you want them
<gerst> how can I view wmv files?
<apokryphos> !tell rubem about javadebs
<rubem> apokryphos where???
<gerst> I have installed buch of stuff for it..
<apokryphos> gerst: install w32codecs
<gerst> i did
<gerst> mplayer got fatal error
<rubem> apokryphos is that safe??
<apokryphos> there's certain wmv that just won't play, I believe. Haven't come across any myself
<apokryphos> rubem: yes
<rubem> apokryphos thank you :)
<apokryphos> they were made with make-jpkg
<gerst> damn it is a good porn :DD
<rubem> apokryphos too bad it isn't in the repos...
<djk_> gerst: porn?
<apokryphos> rubem: legal reasons
<gerst> that wmv file
<gerst> :DD
<djk_> ....
<rubem> apokryphos Yeah, I know... it's strange since Sun Microsystem is open sourcing his products
<gerst> that I couldn play :DD
<Evil_Whisper> what?
<gerst> bbl
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Do you know of any other console based IRC apps?
<rubem> apokryphos perheaps soon JDK should back to the repos :)
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: I doubt you'd want to use anything other than irssi if you're staying to CLI
<apokryphos> rubem: who knows. There's sun jdks on that link too though in the meantime :P
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Well I would like a CLI one but I can't seem to be in more then one channel :(
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: why, and why?
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Most of the GUI ones have way to many features and stuff I'd never use and irssi doesn't have tabs lol :(
<ggilbert> Evil_Whisper: If you want a cli irc client, I'd highly recommend irssi
<rubem> apokryphos Sun won't let this continue for long...
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: irssi probably has far more options than most of them, actually ;-)
<Evil_Whisper> ggilbert: How do you switch between channels with irssi without leaving your current channel?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: Konversation is very simplistic though. You find it has too many options?
<Evil_Whisper> never tried it apokryphos
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: ksirc is probably the most simplistic GUI one though
<ggilbert> Evil_Whisper: I haven't been using irssi for a few months now
<ggilbert> but I believe /window create is what youw ant
<ggilbert> The manual should explain it, I just dont really remember all of the details
<Evil_Whisper> ggilbert: /window just outputs what server im on and channels :S
<Evil_Whisper> man irssi?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: alt+#windownumber
<ggilbert>  try /help
<ggilbert> I know it does it, I just dont remember the commands
<Evil_Whisper> ahhh thanks apokryphos
<Evil_Whisper> woo hoo now if i could get it to allow me to scroll up and check previous msgs I'd be set
<apokryphos> Page Up
<ggilbert> page up and page down
<Evil_Whisper> YAY
<Evil_Whisper> thanks :-)
<ggilbert> http://irssi.org/documentation/startup
<rubem> can I reaload the mounted devices?
<Evil_Whisper> is there a wine irc channel?
<ggilbert> that looks like it should cover it
<apokryphos> rubem: sudo mount -a
<rubem> apokryphos you r0x :)
<jahshua> hello can someone pleeeeeeeeeeease tell me how to make my gaim im msg with my friend STOP blinking?? i looked all through preferences and i cant find it ... its driving me crazy!
<apokryphos> jahshua: in a terminal: killall gaim. Then alt+f2 -> kopete  ;-)
<jahshua> yes but i cant file transfer with kopete :(
<jahshua> i WAS using it
<apokryphos> jahshua: what plugin and what's the error?
<jahshua> one sec
<stupendo44> did you try /join #gaim
<jahshua> ?
<stupendo44> Evil_Whisper: yes
<Evil_Whisper> stupendo44: Whats wich channel for wine?
<apokryphos> jahshua: what protocol? MSN?
<stupendo44> Evil_Whisper: #winehq
<Evil_Whisper> thanks
<Evil_Whisper> on freenode?
<stupendo44> si
<stupendo44> (yes in spanish, quicker to say)
<Evil_Whisper> stupendo44: thanks
<apokryphos> stupendo44: definitely not if you have to type that warning after :P
<stupendo44> lol
<stupendo44> correcto mundo
<jahshua> apokryphos : aim
<jahshua> i cant use the send file button because its not 'clickable'
<apokryphos> ah yeah, I don't think it supports file transfers yet
<jahshua> oh ok
<apokryphos> but anyway, re: gaim question, you're probably not in the best place. This is #kubuntu  :P
<jahshua> well i thought gaim was a kubuntu creation
<jahshua> guess not
<apokryphos> the "g" is generally a giveaway
<apokryphos> the way it looks is probably a bigger giveaway. Clearly GTK :D
<jahshua> hmm wow there is a huge gaim channel
<jahshua> strange
<jahshua> they just chat about gaim ?
<jahshua> lol
<stupendo44> lol
<jahshua> lets chat about a chat program
<jahshua> haha
<jahshua> :p
<apokryphos> 120, yeah, not bad
<apokryphos> #amarok gets bigger by the day, it seems, too
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: I've located the wine patches I need thanks :-)
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: thanks, but I'm pretty sure that's not down to me 8)
<thecat12> hey I just installed kubuntu
<thecat12> and I wanted to change something in the system settings
<thecat12> it asked for my password
<thecat12> and when I type it,
<thecat12> it says its wrong
<apokryphos> thecat12: enable the breezy-updates repository and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thecat12> and it is clearly mistaken
<thecat12> oh
<apokryphos> though it still shouldn't tell you the pass is wrong...
<thecat12> ok
<thecat12> won't it ask for the password for the update?
<apokryphos> thecat12: can you sudo things?
<obsrv> what software I can use for my WebCam?
<apokryphos> If you're sure you're only entering your user pass....
<apokryphos> obsrv: Kopete?
<thecat12> im sure
<obsrv> apokryphos, is there something like WebCamCenter, so I cloud watch whats going on on webcam :)
<apokryphos> thecat12: sudo give any errors?
<obsrv> capture images, videos...
<yan> hello!!!! what is a good irc client for Kubuntu to download movies/appz ?
<obsrv> apokryphos, do you know such software?
<obsrv> yan, using IRC? Konversation :)
<yan> im in konversation now
<apokryphos> obsrv: hm, not sure. Konference might have features like that
<yan> but i dont know how to download things
<obsrv> yan, you might want to try KTorrent or aMule
<yan> like from ircspy
<yan> nah i dont like torrent / mule
<yan> on windows xp i was using Mirc
<obsrv> mirc works just like konversation
<obsrv> you go to the server, join the channel and ask for files
<yan> no cuz if i click an irc link on a website it dont open up konversation
<obsrv> what kind of links are they?
<obsrv> show them to me
<apokryphos> yan: just join the server and the channel and then enter the command it wants to type
<yan> priv msg me plz i dont want to do advertising
<apokryphos> the ctcp one
<yan> nono
<apokryphos> yes, it'd work
<yan> i know but i dont talk about that
<yan> i mean like in ircspy
<apokryphos> yes
<yan> if i clikc the link on a web site, it tell me that irc protocol isnt linked to any program
<yan> i use firefox
<apokryphos> yan: yes.... don't click, just use the information it gives you and enter the raw command
<apokryphos> pretty easy/quick
<yan> i know but i wanted to be able to click then it copy/paste itself
<yan> ty anyway
<apokryphos> sites like ircspy always set it up specifically for mirc
<yan> ok
<yan> merry christmass yall
<apokryphos> you too =)
<yan> damn i love linux
<yan> all the trouble i had to install my wmp5gs wifi card + wpa
<yan> thats damn nice
<yan> yo
<yan> XDCC SEND denied, you must be on a known channel to request a pack   tha twas teh rror msg once i try to download osmethign
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Yeah without you I would have never found the wine channel :P
<apokryphos> yan: you have to join an actual channel before you can request a pack, sure.
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: it was someone else who told you 8)
<yan> djk, i cant reply u im not registered
<apokryphos> !register
<ubotu> it has been said that register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<yan> apo i did
<gerst`na> re
<gerst`na> how come that when I lock my session... I cant login after..
<gerst`na> like bad password..
<yan> huh ill try
<gerst`na> wtf?
<yan> works perfectly with me
<yan> how can i change my keyboard language BEFORE i log in KDE ?? cuz its not same once im logged into KDE..........
<yan> like you know, when we choose the keyboard language while installing
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: For real? I got confused lol
<Evil_Whisper> thanks who ever told me :P
<mwe> what's the number beside the new message count showing in kbiff?
<thecat12> i just installed kubuntu and I'm continuously being asked to change my password each time I login
<gerst`na> than change it
<gerst`na> :D
<thecat12> I always change it
<thecat12> but it keeps asking me to change it
<thecat12> "You are required to change your password inmediatly (root enforced)"
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: You still here?
<gerst`na> maybe your password is weak
<gerst`na> or expires
<thecat12> why does it expire everytime I login?
<apokryphos> Evil_Whisper: yup
<Evil_Whisper> apokryphos: Cool :-) do you know what parts of kopete makes the wine sys tray work?
<gerst`na> thecat12,  I dont know
<apokryphos> eh?
<Evil_Whisper> if I install kopete it makes the wine systray work properly in gnome :O
<apokryphos> :|
<Evil_Whisper> kschedualer daemon or somthing also works
<Evil_Whisper> :S
#kubuntu 2005-12-31
<Evil_Whisper> hehe I think it would be cool to be able to implement the KDE sys tray in gnome's panel :P
<gerst`na> use kde than :D
<gerst`na> like Torvalds suggested ;)
<thecat12> my user password works, but my admin password isn't working
<Evil_Whisper> If I could get it to look like gnome I would :P
<gerst`na> kde is nicer...
<Evil_Whisper> I prefer the look of Gnome but the functionality of kde :S
<gerst`na> :DD
<_ludo> is it possible to install realplayer with kubuntu 64 ? because i dont find the pack
<Evil_Whisper> ludo isn't it possible just to use 32bit realplayer?
<Evil_Whisper> try helix player ludo
<Evil_Whisper> its a fork of realplayer
<_ludo> ok merci ! i ll try
<thecat12> how do I reset the admin password?
<_ludo> i don't find the package with adept and i can't read mp3 files. What is the name of the package plz (srry i am a noob)
<thecat12> (i am a noob as well)
<Evil_Whisper> one second ludo
<_ludo> ok
<Evil_Whisper> so many terminals open have to find a free one :P
<Evil_Whisper> sudo apt-get install helix-player
<_ludo> i ll try thx
<_nano_> my flashdrive shows it's 100% full when i plug it in, although its empty. am  i doing something wrong?
<_ludo> i have an error : "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Evil_Whisper> ludo
<gerst`na> _ludo, ...
<Evil_Whisper> did you use sudo?
<_ludo> yes
<Hobbsee> _ludo: do you have synaptic/adept open?
<Hobbsee> if so, close it
<Hobbsee> then try again
<_ludo> ok
<gerst`na> just one apt can run
<thecat12> does breezy have an update?
<_ludo> it don't find the package.  :(
<gerst`na> which one?
<Hobbsee> which package?
<Evil_Whisper> ludo have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<_ludo>  helix-player
<Evil_Whisper> its in either universe or multiverse
<_ludo> i ll see
<Hobbsee> !info helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: (The Helix Community's open source media player), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4068 kB, Installed size: 10284 kB
<Hobbsee> universe
<_nano_> Hobbsee: my flashdrive shows it's 100% full (using df) although it's empty. is there anything more i need to do there?
<Hobbsee> flash drive is fat32, i take it?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: i'll tell you in offtopic lol...
<Hobbsee> wont say that command in the main #kubuntu window...
<_nano_> Hobbsee: i wouldn't even dare askin there :(
<Hobbsee> _nano_: i'd probably cd to the directory for the usb (ie. media/sda1), then run rm -rf *
<Hobbsee> make sure you cd into the correct dir first!
<Hobbsee> they dotn bite
<Hobbsee> usually
<_nano_> Hobbsee: ok lemme try and see
<Hobbsee> k
<_nano_> Hobbsee: oh gosh...it's not sayin "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<_nano_> *now
<Hobbsee> is it in /media/?
<_nano_> it got mounted in /media/sda1 the first time (i'm using it with linux for the first time)
<apokryphos> hm, very interesting to see the recent http://lwn.net/Articles/160704/ Grumy Editor's guide. Reviews of all the media players
<_nano_> Hobbsee: oh yeah you're right I do see /media/sda1
<Hobbsee> _nano_: i'm not sure that it usually goes into the fstab or mtab - but you can cd into /media/sda1 then rm -rf *
<_nano_> Hobbsee: aah everything seems to be mounted readonly
<_nano_> Hobbsee: sudo rm -rf * shows that all files are mounted read only
<Hobbsee> er, why...
<Hobbsee> this is just a standard USB disk?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: well it's a sandisk mp3 player, but i use it as a flash drive as well
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<cooler> hello
<cooler> how do I change the kdm theme for kde3.5 ?
<Hobbsee> use the program kdmtheme - i think you may have to compile it
<apokryphos> or just change one line in kdmrc :P
* Hobbsee could never find that file to start with
<cooler> apokryphos: what line ?
<apokryphos> it's in /etc/kde3/kdm
<apokryphos> cooler: the one with Theme=/some/location
<cooler> hehe
<cooler> cool
<cooler> thanks
<gerst`na> is there for linux an online form filler? like roboform for windoz...
<vvv> hi
<vvv> Hi, i have a problem with DNS's, all the times i reboot the computer something modify resolv.conf, i remember tht there was an option, where can i find it?
<slow-motion_> n8
<leafw> anyone knows why placing a CD in the tray consumes amzing amount of time and RAM? a kded program is shown running, is t pre-caching the entire CD or what? It basically blocks my computer.
<leafw> can it be disabled ?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: I do see an entry in the mtab file
<_nano_> Hobbsee: it says : /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
* Hobbsee wonders what a umask of 077 means
<_nano_> Hobbsee: that's what I was gonna ask next :P
<Hobbsee> you could try changing it to a umask=000, and see if that let you write to it...
<vvv> Hi, i have a problem with DNS's, all the times i reboot the computer something modify resolv.conf, i remember tht there was an option, where can i find it?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: would i have to umount and mount again?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: aah sorry :P
<Hobbsee> _nano_: um, i'd expect so
<gerst`na> what if you put it read only..? I mean the resolv.conf
<jahshua> can someone please help me to open my irssi directory ?
<jahshua> i cant figure it out :(
<Hobbsee> your irssi directory?
<Hobbsee> which one would that be?
<vvv> Hi, i have a problem with DNS's, all the times i reboot the computer something modify resolv.conf, i remember tht there was an option, where can i find it?
<jahshua> Hobbsee this is what i want to do
<vvv> there was an option with nopeerdsn or something like that
<jahshua> Usage: Copy the .theme file to ~/.irssi/ directory, change the theme with /SET theme
<Hobbsee> vvv: i dont know, you may need to ask in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> jahshua: so where's the theme now?
<vvv> i'm using kubuntu
<jahshua> my desktop
<jahshua> i can get into the directory in console
<Hobbsee> jahshua: and your user is tao?
<jahshua> but i dont know how to copy the theme there
<Hobbsee> ok, cd Desktop
<jahshua> yep
<Hobbsee> cp filename.theme /home/tao/.irssi
<Hobbsee> vvv: i'm not sure if it'd matter - just give it a try there, there are more people
<treakath> hey all
<jahshua> ok
<Hobbsee> hi treakath
<treakath> hey bow are you
<Hobbsee> trying to create a chroot with pbuilder, not sure how well it's working
<jahshua> Hobbsee thanks alot
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<treakath> k
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> can anyone explain this statement to me 00:05 < Nei> set the background image in your terminal emulator
<apokryphos> jahshua: maybe Nei can 8)
<apokryphos> what's the context? What are you trying to do?
<jahshua> im setting a theme for my irssi
<jahshua> http://irssi.org/themefiles/stx.png
<jahshua> like that
<apokryphos> I won't ask why you're using irssi 8)
<jahshua> lol
<jahshua> what do you use?
<apokryphos> Konversation/KVirc
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> i dont like that one :p
<apokryphos> which one?
<jahshua> konversation
<apokryphos> why?
<jahshua> dunno, maybe it reminds me of mirc
<apokryphos> anyhow, that theme: fake transparency. Just make the console transparent.
<jahshua> how can i do that
<jahshua> :p
<apokryphos> it's nothing like mirc :)
<jahshua> heh
<apokryphos> Settings > Schema
<jahshua> aaaaaaaahhhhhhh
<jahshua> nice
<jahshua> :))))
<apokryphos> seems just like a desperate attempt to make a CLI app look cool, though :P
<jahshua> well of course
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> but im not desperate
<jahshua> haha
<jahshua> ;)
<apokryphos> ...when the real solution is: you probably should be using a GUI IRC client 8)
<jahshua> noooooooooo
<jahshua> im trying to learn cli
<jahshua> so
<jahshua> i must stay away from gui
<jahshua> right now
<jahshua> maybe later
<apokryphos> jahshua: irssi isn't going to help you learn cli, really
<jahshua> of course
<apokryphos> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<apokryphos> ....will
<jahshua> but it keeps me in the console
<jahshua> yep
<jahshua> have all of them bookmarked
<jahshua> and im reading
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> you should eventually (hopefully) get to the stage when you can determine which is better for a given task, which will always be handy
<psyk> how do i unrar files in kubuntu
<jahshua> sure
<apokryphos> install unrar-nonfree from multiverse, then just: unrar x somearchive.rar
<djk_> psyk: with unrar-nonfree  -> cli  unrar x foo.rar
<propagandhi> new2ubuntu: using ndiswrapper?
* Xmasmoo decided to install kubuntu 
<propagandhi> exit
<Xmasmoo> how it is possible to change the default desktop manager later on after installing kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Xmasmoo: you mean display manager? i.e. which desktop environment to log into?
<Xmasmoo> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> Xmasmoo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Xmasmoo> thanks
<_randabis> I wanna chew my bubble gum, with you
<Packing_Kaiser> Hi Hobbsee and Hentai^XP
<Hobbsee> hi
<Packing_Kaiser> :)
* Packing_Kaiser eyeballs usb stick that wont automount
<manolista> are xorg 7.0 or 6.9 packages for ubuntu
<Packing_Kaiser> 6.9 are in dapper
<raphink> packages.ubuntu.com and you'll get your answer
<apokryphos> 7 only just came out; of course it wouldn't be packaged yet :)
<Packing_Kaiser> is 7 stable out?
* Packing_Kaiser has rc4
<apokryphos> yup
<Packing_Kaiser> woot
<raphink> what are the changes in 7?
<Packing_Kaiser> go Daniel ;)
<apokryphos> stable composite, apparently
<raphink> oh nice :)
<raphink> so we might have stable 3d stuff when vista is out ;
<raphink> ;)
<Packing_Kaiser> :P
<apokryphos> just realised how big an achievement the release is. It's the first major release in more than a decade!
<Packing_Kaiser> lol. yep
<Packing_Kaiser> X is finaly usefull again
<apokryphos> shocking ;-)
<Packing_Kaiser> ;)
<apokryphos> funny seeing old CLI sentimentalists who'd just respond "GUI actually IS good: more terminals windows at once"
<Packing_Kaiser> lol. i used to have lots of terminals, then i discoverd tabs ;)
<apokryphos> yup. My brother still sticks to xterm; can't live with a terminal without tabs though
<douglas> How can I get ipod support in amarok, it's currently broken in breezy it seems?
<apokryphos> douglas: get a later version of amarok
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<MyWay> Hi, i'm having problems with my Atlantis router: i set the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf, after this i connect with pon dsl-provider, when i reboot the computer, the resolv.conf is changed and i have to set it again with the dns server, what can i do?
<douglas> Thanks a mill
<jahshua> hello is there a command to upgrade my amsn  ?
<MyWay> apt-upgrade amsn
<apokryphos> no
<jahshua> command not found
<_psyk> how do i add sources
<djperegrine> how do I make it so it auto loads a module at boot? ( instead of doing modprobe ndiswrapper everytime at boot)
<apokryphos> !tell _psyk about repositories
<Yv12345vY> hello
<Yv12345vY> hello, has anybody here experienced sound delays in gaim2.0?
<rednaxel> how can I have 2 network configs (like WinXP), where it first tries DHCP and if it fails, set a static IP?
<_psyk> what is multiverse
<_psyk> and how do i use it
<rednaxel> _psyk, multiverse is a repository
<rednaxel> universe and multiverse - you set them at /etc/sources.list
<_psyk> ok well im trying to get to unrar files
<_psyk> and i need unrar non free
<_psyk> from multiverse
<rednaxel> check your /etc/apt/sources.list file - it must be there, commented out
<apokryphos> _psyk: follow the guide on the link I gave you
<MyWay> hi
<MyWay> someone there?
<MyWay> i have a router: i configured resolv.conf with my dns, i do pon dsl-provider and it works, when i reboot the computer my resolv.conf change and my dns aren't on it
<MyWay> how can i do?
* raphink looks around
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> add a line to your /etc/network/interfaces
<raphink> to run pon dsl-provider as pre-up
<MyWay> how?
<raphink> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<MyWay> ok im in it
<raphink> then in the dsl-provider entry
<raphink> add
<raphink> pre-up pon dsl-provider
<raphink> then paste the result in a pastebin
<raphink> so I can see ;)
<MyWay> you mean between this?
<MyWay> auto dsl-provider
<MyWay> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<Spudchat> happy holidays everyone
<MyWay> thank you too
<MyWay> raphink: i did:
<MyWay> auto dsl-provider
<MyWay> pre-up pon dsl-provider
<MyWay> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<MyWay>      provider dsl-provider
<MyWay> # please do not modify the following line
<MyWay>      pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<raphink> should do imo
<MyWay> do you think it should work? :O
<MyWay> it's all the day i'm trying :(
<raphink> I think so
<raphink> you can put the pre-up after the other one
<raphink> inside the iface
<MyWay> # The primary network interface
<MyWay> auto eth0
<MyWay> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<MyWay> pre-up pon dsl-provider
<MyWay> auto dsl-provider
<MyWay> like this?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I'd have said inside the dsl-provider iface
<raphink> not sure
<raphink> doesn't matter much I think
<raphink> oops
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> going to bed
<MyWay> # The primary network interface
<MyWay> auto eth0
<MyWay> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<MyWay> auto dsl-provider
<MyWay> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<MyWay> pre-up pon dsl-provider
<MyWay>      provider dsl-provider
<raphink> bye bye
<MyWay> this?
<raphink> and gl MyWay
<MyWay> thanks you
<MyWay> is it good?
<rednaxel> what's best for laptop net config: guessnet, laptop-net, netenv, mobilemesh... there's a lot of them!
<jasonkb> hi, I just installed kubuntu and want to install all the development packages I need for kde 3.x development (i haven't maintained kolf in a while ;)  -- is there a faster way than starting out with something like apt-get install make gcc-3.4 g++-3.4 and then finding out as I go what else I need?
<apokryphos> jasonkb: sudo apt-get build-dep kolf :)
<apokryphos> jasonkb: you're the kolf developer? :D
<jasonkb> heh yes
<jasonkb> hm
<apokryphos> Thank you for your work
<apokryphos> I only play it rarely, but have a close friend who's a terrible aficionado. :P
<apokryphos> (disappointed when there was no site to be found for it)
<jasonkb> ah heh
<jasonkb> thank you
<jasonkb> I am too!
<jasonkb> disappointed, that is
<apokryphos> anyhow, build-dep is an apt tool that will resolve all dependencies for the given app
<jasonkb> I lost a way to host it for a while
<jasonkb> and during that time apparently the domain name expired :(
<jasonkb> and I've been too lazy to set up a webpage elsewhere
<apokryphos> you can always get a sourceforge account
<jasonkb> I resurrected the user submitted courses for the time being here tho
<jasonkb> http://web.mit.edu/jasonkb/www/kolf/
<jasonkb> build-dep is very useful
<jasonkb> thank you!
<apokryphos> aha! Great link
<apokryphos> thanks
<leafw> how weird, I play golf in reality
<apokryphos> I'd offer to host the kolf site, but I'm a true randomer to you :P
<leafw> I didn't know there was a "kolf"
<jasonkb> kubuntu is very nice, thanks for your work too
<jasonkb> heh
<jasonkb> I play on the MIT golf team -- we aren't very good
<leafw> I'm 3.1
<leafw> been playing all life long
<leafw> how does one design a game in kolf ?
<apokryphos> real golf just isn't for me; any game that has such long breaks (and doesn't involve great thinking in-between i.e. chess) can't be good for you 8)
<leafw> a course, sorry
<leafw> that'd be cool to do
<jasonkb> start a new game with a blank course (choose in the ocurses pane)
<jasonkb> then click the pencil on the toolbar to edit
<leafw> let me apt-get it first
<jasonkb> heh okay
<MyWay> Is there a command for configure a router? pppoeconf or something?
<jasonkb> I'm a tad disappointed no kdegames are installed by default on kubuntu but it's understandable
<MyWay> jasonkb: run ur package manager and install games
<jasonkb> er I already did
<jasonkb> but
<apokryphos> jasonkb: does it have any games by default actually?
<jahshua> hello can someone please tell me what sudo apt-get clean  will do ??
<leafw> jahshua: delete all the .deb packages
<apokryphos> jahshua: take out all debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jahshua> what does that mean tho
<leafw> jahshua: that where used to install applications from. No apps will be deleted.
<jahshua> do i want to that ?
<jahshua> i have been told to do it
<jasonkb> apokryphos: seems not
<apokryphos> jahshua: when you install packages with apt, it downloads them to a location before it installs them. apt-get clean takes all of those old ones out
<leafw> jahshua: it frees hard drive space
<jahshua> ok great
<apokryphos> jasonkb: hm, indeed. Sounds like a bug :P
<jasonkb> ah
<jasonkb> how does one orchestrate a fix?
<jahshua> so when i do sudo apt-get where do the packages go? for instance i did sudo apt-get earlier for amsn and now i want to remove it, so how do i find it
<apokryphos> jasonkb: might either add the suggestion on the wiki page or ask jonathan about it
<jasonkb> okay
<jasonkb> does ubuntu install any games by default?
<apokryphos> jahshua: you want to remove amsn from your system, or just the amsn .deb?
* apokryphos checks
<jahshua> whats the difference
<jahshua> i dont really know :(
<leafw> jasonkb: it doesn't.
<jasonkb> ah..
<apokryphos> jahshua: think of the .deb as an .exe, if you like
<jahshua> ok right
<leafw> jasonkb: CD space is reserved for openoffice and so.
<jasonkb> er, an installing exe
<jasonkb> leafw: hm okay
<jahshua> ok so i want to remove it from my system ... i got a new .deb from sourceforge
<apokryphos> leafw: it does, actually. gnome-games_2.12.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<leafw> apokryphos: they don't appear in the kubuntu K-menu in any case
<apokryphos> leafw: kubuntu doesn't, sure. Default ubuntu installation has some though
<leafw> perhaps I chose not to install them? I thought I did a straightforward install.
<leafw> ph, I see.
<apokryphos> jahshua: ok, then sudo apt-get remove amsn
<apokryphos> jahshua: it's really a good idea to start off with a GUI package manager. Try out adept
<jahshua> ok im just trying to learn cli
<jahshua> thats all
<apokryphos> ok, sure
<apokryphos> you should acquaint yourself with man pages -- you'll find them eternally useful :)
<jasonkb> oh *phew* kolf doesn't start out playing a blank course any more the first time runs it
<jahshua> yeh
<jahshua> there are lots of them!
<jahshua> hehe
<jasonkb> my maintainership has been so nonexistent I forgot if 'd changed that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos chuckles
* Mez waves
<apokryphos> hi Mez :)
<Mez> hey :D
<Mez> evening seth_k|lappy
<leafw> does anyone know what the 'kded' is doing on the background when I insert a CD. Is it a pre-cache or something? It kindda stalls my powerbook
<Sean> aagh, I'm having some horrible problems with my ipod.  Anyone willing to help?
<leafw> can it be disabled ?
<troy> Sean: what program are you using with it?
<Sean> I'm trying to get my ipod to enumerate as /dev/ipod whenever it's connected to the computer.
<troy> Sean: are you using breezy?
<Sean> Yeah
<_psyk> how do i edit sources.list in root mode?
<Sean> Kubuntu seems to be ignoring the udev rule I made for the ipod
<troy> Sean: the /dev mount shouldn't matter -- it'll mount to /media/ipod using KDE, and that's where all the programs (such as gtkpod) expect it
<_psyk> i do i access sources.list in root mode?
<leafw> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> _psyk: if you followed the instructions on that link, you wouldn't need to edit it directly like that 8)
<troy> or sudo nano, if vim makes your skin crawl
<Sean> troy: I have no /media/ipod
<Mez> _psyk, k menu->run command -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<troy> Sean: it should be created for you when the ipod is plugged in, when using default breezy settings
<troy> I think hald actually takes care of that
* apokryphos thinks 2:41 is definitely time for bed. 'night =)
<Sean> troy: ipod's plugged in, it's not created dynamically.  although the IPOD icon does appear on my desktop and I can browse the device's filesystem
<Sean> ipodslave also cannot find the device
<troy> Sean: hrmm, try running 'sudo update-usbids' and see if that helps
<troy> Sean: the IPOD icon on your desktop, if you mouse-over it, does it tell you what device it is listed as?
<Sean> troy: /dev/sdc2 is what the tooltip says
<troy> and in /media you have /media/sdc2 ?
<Sean> troy: yes
<Sean> troy: but it isn't consistently enumerated as sdc2; sometimes it's sdb, sometimes it's sda depending on what i've got connected at the time
<Sean> troy: i tried to symlink it to /media/ipod, but that seems to not work as well.
<troy> okay - that's where it's behaving differently than my systems.  instead of sdc2, I get 'ipod' listed -- so I think it's something with the usb storage layer in hald or usbd, not in the /dev folder
<troy> Sean: try gtkpod when that symlink is active (not the ipod slave, which is flaky at best)
<Sean> gtkpod doesn't have a huge problem with it, i just detest the interface
<Sean> but it's kludgy to have to re-symlink it when there are other devices active
<troy> I agree, however the ipod slave wouldn't register more than 256 songs for me, even when I put more than 256 on the device -- it wasn't updating the database on the ipod properly
<troy> so I just use gtkpod now
<Sean> would a reinstall of Breezy Kubuntu and an immediate apt-get update and upgrade do the trick?  This install just happened today
<jeff_> hey guys
<troy> the /media/ipod folder should just be created, at least it does on both of my machines
<jeff_> can anyone tell me what katapult does?
<Sean> The only thing I've got on here is 855resolution, which is easy to configure
<troy> brb,phone
<jeff_> what does katapult do?
<jeff_> guys?
<Yv12345vY> has anybody here experienced problems with sound in gaim??
<Sean> I turn sound off in gaim :)
<sampan> _jeff, katapult is a convenient app launcher
<sampan> eerrrrr jeff_ that is ... press alt-space and then type the first few keys of the apps name
<sampan> i was told that, doesn't work with all apps, only those with kde .desktop files
<jahshua> can someone pleeease remind me of the command to open tar.gz file
<jahshua> dpkg something ;(
<leafw> tar xvzf ...
<jahshua> ohhhhhhhhh
<jahshua> yes
<jahshua> i wasent even close
<jahshua> heh
<leafw> konqueror may unpack it for you
<_psyk> maaaaaaaan this sources.list thing has got me all confused
<leafw> if you double-click
<leafw> with 'Ark'.
<jahshua> yeh i want to use cli
<jahshua> :p
<jahshua> trying to learn it
<leafw> np, I only use CLI.
<_psyk> is there a way to bring my source back to the original
<leafw> _psyk: always make a backup first.
<jahshua> leafw: respect.
<leafw> you can search for source.plist at google and find someone showing an example one
<jahshua> hrm ok i tried tar xvzf amsn-0.95.tar.gz
<jahshua> didnt work
<leafw> or read docs and make it manually yourself.
<leafw> !?!?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, leafw
<leafw> what's the error message jahshua
<sampan> or you can use source-o-matic and let ubuntu generate a sources.list for you
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<leafw> sampan: good one, I didn't know about this ubunturese thing
<jahshua> leaf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6178
<sampan> leafw  yeah it's a nice thing -- i've never just copy-pasted it, but it's nice to have it generate different parts which i can paste into mine
<jahshua> maybe i got the wrong file for my distro ?
<leafw> jahshua: first cd to the proper directory where the file lieves.
<leafw> jahshua: tar won't install anything, only unpack.
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> gotcha
<leafw> sampan: ok
<_psyk> hhaahaaa
<_psyk> im a geniius
<jahshua> woaaah ok so a whole bunch of scroll
<jahshua> so now what
<jahshua> heh
<leafw> now
<jahshua> i unpacked it
<leafw> do a 'ls'
<leafw> and see if there is a folder named "amsn-0.95" or so
<jahshua> yep
<leafw> cd into it
<jahshua> ok
<leafw> do a ls
<leafw> and see if there is a config file
<jahshua> green 'configure'
<leafw> then, type ./configure   ,  then   make install clean
<jahshua> and config.tcl
<jahshua> ok
<leafw> jahshua: but an apt-get would make it all easier.
<leafw> why compile from source ?
<jahshua> oh i know that
<leafw> ok
<jahshua> im just trying to learn
<leafw> then, don't do make install clean.
<jahshua> thanks for your help :)
<jahshua> ok
<leafw> just do    make
<leafw> and see if it fails or what
<jahshua> after ./configure
<leafw> yes
<jahshua> k
<leafw> when it compiles fine, then do make install.
<leafw> and make clean
<leafw> and
<jahshua> hmm
<jahshua> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<leafw> to the ./configure yo ucan most times handle a --prefix=~/my_folder/whatever/
<jahshua> that was at the end of the output
<leafw> jahshua: so Tcl-dev (the header files for the Tcl package) is not present
<leafw> you can apt-get it.
<jahshua> right
<leafw> or 'Adept'
<jahshua> just tcl-dev ?
<jahshua> T
<leafw> do:  sudo apt-cache search Tcl
<leafw> this will list what's there for Tcl
<jahshua> ok if the text scrolls off the window
<jahshua> how do i scroll up
<leafw> with page-up
<leafw> another alternative is:    sudo apt-cache search Tcl | more
<jahshua> doesnt work
<jahshua> page up
<leafw> so it all goes into a temporary editor.
<leafw> you can scroll then with space bar (screenfuls), or arrows
<leafw> or vi style, with j,k
<leafw> and do a search with /dev  or /Dev
<leafw> the   n   goes to the next found word.
* jahshua is lost
<jahshua> hehehee
<jahshua> ok
<leafw> read up.
<ssdo> anybody here having problems with kubuntu usplash especially during shut down?
<jahshua> leafw i have been for two weeks.
<ssdo> anyone have a solution?
<jahshua> heh
<leafw> jahshua: welcome then.
<jahshua> tell me how to scroll up again, please :)
<leafw> inside the  more ?
<leafw> with arrows, or with j and k
<jahshua> neither works
<douglas> My sister got an iPod Video for x-mas, she of course runs windows and copied a large playlist of music to the device. She then asked me to copy my music to it, knowing that amarok 1.3.7 has good support for it. So I just now copied the music she wanted, and all of the sudden, artists with names after the letter j do not show up? What's up with this?
<jahshua> im inside the bash shell
<leafw> ok
<leafw> first:
<leafw> run this:    apt-cache search Tcl | more
<leafw> if yo upush 'q' you quit the 'more' editor.
<leafw> so don't push 'q'.
<jahshua> ok
<ssdo> what channel is KDE forums?
<jahshua> right
<jahshua> so i found something that says amsn an msn messenger written in tcl
<leafw> jahshua: to compile amsn yo uneed the header files for the Tcl package
<leafw> whcih means, the tcl-dev package
<jasonkb> jahshua heh just to make sure, do you realize Kopete (installed by default on kubuntu) will let you hook up to MSN messenger?
<leafw> in Adept you'll find it in 10 seconds.
<jahshua> i cant even scroll up or down
<jahshua> lol
* jahshua gives up
<jahshua> another day
<leafw> so early
<leafw> xD
<jahshua> jasonk yes i know
<jahshua> LOL i cant scroll!
<jahshua> its driving me crazy
<jahshua> i tried j and k
<jahshua> and page up/ down and arrows
<jasonkb> use the enter key
<jahshua> erm
<leafw> inside the 'more' or where, in a terminal?
<jahshua> that just gives more text
<jahshua> well more is highlighted right now
<leafw> you can do:  xterm -sb -sl 10000  and this will have a scroollbar for your mouse.
<leafw> the 'more' is a program you pipe the output of the  apt-cache search command to.
<sampan> to end "more" hit "q"
<jahshua> right
<jahshua> i got all that
<jasonkb> try shift-pageup and shift-pagedown to scroll a terminal with no scroll bars
<jahshua> nope
<leafw> jahshua: x86 or a ppc ?
<leafw> does your computer have a 'fn' key at the lower left ?
<jahshua> no
<leafw> you may need to press it to activate the page-up -down
<trenton> any quick tips for a gnome user switching over to kde? it become too much of a memory hog for me
<leafw> trenton: k3b for burning CDs, right-click on desktop for a menu with "Run Command" and "Logout" ...
<ggilbert> kio slaves are your friend :)
<trenton> noticed that synaptic is known as adept too.. more feature rich, am liking it :)
<ggilbert> oh and unmap the dump keybinding of shift-ctrl-alt-delete to log out immedietly :)
<jasonkb> trenton play kolf? as far as I can tell a minigolf is the only notable difference between kde and gnome
<jasonkb> :)
<trenton> should i play kolf is a better question!
<trenton> and one last possibly dumb question.. are there 'desklets' such as gdesklets for kde?
<trenton> missing my weather information but thats about it
<ggilbert> superkaramba does someothing similar
<jasonkb> trenton: natch, you should play kolf
<ggilbert> I can never see my desktop to use it though
<ilba7r> trenton there used to be an application called kweather
<ilba7r> just need some work setting it up
<jasonkb> there's a weather panel applet at very least you can try
<trenton> excellent. you guys are as helpful as the regular ubuntu crew and then some. gotta run but i hope to swing by more often :)
<jasonkb> er, shit, I need copies of both qt 3 and qt 4 -- did just installing libqt4-core and friends overwrite my qt3? if not, what's QTDIR for qt 4?
<jasonkb> oh
<jasonkb>  /usr/libl/qt4, duh
<jasonkb> I'm sorry
<ggilbert> :) no worries. It isn't immedietly obvious
<jahshua> leaf: ok i feel terrible.
<leafw> jahshua: why, what happens now
<jahshua> i gave in and used adept :(
<treakath> hey dose any1 no where to get the linux download of firefox???
<jahshua> i looked for that tcl header though
<treakath> from
<jahshua> couldnt see it anywhere
<jahshua> <- lame
<leafw> no need to whip your back
<ggilbert> treakath: for ubuntu? apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<leafw> I use adept all the time
<treakath> what about kubnutu
<`Nomad> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> it has been said that freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<ggilbert> same
<ggilbert> ubuntu and kubuntu use the same package store
<leafw> it's named tcl8.3-dev what you need.
<treakath> ok
<ggilbert> They're sort of two different configurations of the same distribution
<leafw> jahshua: tcl8.3-dev
<treakath> cant find where ypu download it from tho
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> so what do i do with that
<leafw> install it.
<leafw> from Adept.
<leafw> or from sudo apt-get install
<leafw> it's a dependency of the amsn package
<leafw> or the amsn source code, that's what you have.
<leafw> you need those headers for compiling amsn.
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> so after thats done
<jahshua> done now
<leafw> then go back to ./configure
<leafw> cd to the folder, then ./configure
<jahshua> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<leafw> you may have to tweak the ./configure file, or pass env vars to it
<leafw> to tell it where is the tcl-dev
<leafw> as I said, this is why the package system was invented.
<jahshua> right
<jahshua> so can i just remove all this and use adept
<jahshua> lol
<leafw> right
<leafw> xD
<jahshua> :(
<leafw> or apt-get
* jahshua loses
<jasonkb> er, everybody wins :)
<leafw> jahshua: or apt-get to fetch a source package and see it compile it
<leafw> if that amuses you
<jahshua> so what about this tar file
<leafw> just remove it.
<jahshua> do i have to remove it
<jahshua> or i can just drag it t the bin
<leafw> type:   man rm   and read
<leafw> or drag it to the bin
<leafw> xDD
<jahshua> :)
<jahshua> k
<jahshua> ok so to watch it compile .. sudo apt-get amsn  ?
<leafw> no
<leafw> xD
<leafw> man apt-get
<jahshua> lol
<leafw> see what it can do.
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> :P
<leafw> scroll with arrows, space, or j.k again.
<`Nomad> woahhh!!  I just upgraded to KDE 3.5 and my machine now seems twice as fast!  Is that fo rreal?
<jasonkb> hi aseigo
<sophie__> exit
<treakath> hey all
<Packing_Kaiser> hey
<treakath> hey how aare you
<Packing_Kaiser> I'm packing stuff.
<treakath> snake
<treakath> you there
<jahshua> can someone please help me with this error
<jahshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6179
<jasonkb> kcontrol doesn't start after that, jahshua?
<jahshua> yeh it does
<jahshua> im just wondering about that error
<jasonkb> i guess it's not a problem
<jasonkb> I've never seen it so I can't say for sure tho :(
<MasterTsunami> anyone running kde3.5 ?
<bam_> any good tutorals on setting up a bluetooth network?
<mac> why when I press "Administrator Mode" button in "System Settings" dialogs I just get a red outline for the client area of the window, but nothing inside of it???
<jahshua> is telnet dangerous ?
<jasonkb> dangerous as in someone can more easily sniff out your password, I suppose
<sampan> telnet sends the information in plain (unencrypted text), so if someone is watching your packets they could easily see any login names and passwords you send over telnet.  but that's only dangerous if you're sending sensitive information
<sampan> i use telnet to connect to berkeley's online library database all the time -- no sensitive information only searches for titles, authors, call #s, etc.; so there's no risk
<jahshua> right
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> why does kubunu not have the "desktop access" applet ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: it does...
<Hobbsee> right click on kicker, add applet, desktop access
<rohan> Hobbsee: cant find it. atleast not in default kde 3.4.3
<rohan> Hobbsee: right, thats what i am doing.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> try for show desktop
<rohan> oh... thats not present too.
<Hobbsee> really?
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it was there in 3.4.3
<rohan> cant say. i will check, when i next boot into ubuntu. :)
<Hobbsee> it's a kde thing, not the same as gnome, i suspect
<rohan> i wouldnt know. i have never used gnome.
* Hobbsee doesnt use gnome now.  dont you mean booting into kubuntu then?
<ejofee> !seveas
<ubotu> methinks seveas is a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rohan> Hobbsee: i do, but right now i am another os..
<rohan> the os which is named in bug #1 on malone :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that dreaded one
<rohan> yes. unfortunately :(
<fyrmedic> 
<owner989> does konqueror crash for anyone else when viewing links with embedded videos?
<owner989> this room is so dead compared to the ubuntu room
<Hobbsee> owner989: it's christmas, in a lot of places, still...
<Hobbsee> but at times it does go very quiet
<owner989> yes
<owner989> merry xmas
<Hobbsee> you too
<Hobbsee> anyway, which version of konq, and a link with an embedded video, so someone can test it?
<Sneaky_Bastard> us kubuntu people are a rarer breed....
<Sneaky_Bastard> ...we're people of quality
<Hobbsee> that too
<Packing_Kaiser> lol.
<owner989> i have kde 3.5
<Packing_Kaiser> suppose that makes  me a bastard :|
<Packing_Kaiser> (in the dictionary sence)
<Sneaky_Bastard> maybe I should spell that Kwality
<Hobbsee> well...lol
<Sneaky_Bastard> :p
<owner989>  hobbsee, let me find one
<Hobbsee> ok
<Packing_Kaiser> lol Sneaky_Bastard
<owner989> here is an example
<owner989> any myspace link with embedded vid or music
<owner989> eg http://www.myspace.com/scarredgal
<owner989> try it
<Mez> Sneaky_Bastard, can you please change your nick - I'm afraid some people might find it offensive
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Hobbsee> and you get errors about it?
<owner989> did it crash you
<Hobbsee> yeah
<owner989> sometimes i get an alsasink error
<owner989> or something
<Hobbsee> segmentation fault
<Hobbsee> yeah, that was what i got first time around
<Hobbsee> bugs.kde.org
<Sneaky_Bastard> if I am required to do that, I will drop this network from my list
<Sneaky_Bastard> >:(
<Hobbsee> Sneaky_Bastard: well, go have a look - does your nick violate the COC?
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> conduct is probably the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm old enough and techie enough to deserve my nick of 10+ years
<Mez> Sneaky_Bastard, fair enough - I understand that you're old enough :D but there are some people who arent...
<owner989> so hobbsee, do you think there is any solution
<Sneaky_Bastard> doesn't say "never offend anyone"
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<owner989> because otherwise konq is a nice browser
<Mez> Sneaky_Bastard,  ... ?
<Hobbsee> be considerate - it's inferred
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok, I've had quite enough of self-righteous people trying to push me around
<Sneaky_Bastard> good bye
<Mez> not trying to push you around... just asking you to think of the kids
<owner989> lol
<Mez> weird
<Mez> I asked nicely
<Mez> ah well
<Packing_Kaiser> *shrug*
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by Mez
<Hobbsee> owner989: solution would be file a bug, i suspect...as for what else you could do...
<MasterTsunami> man, i should have stayed with gnome :/
<Hobbsee> is there an alsasink plugin for konqueror?
<MasterTsunami> kde has been nothing but trouble since day1 :(
<sampan> heresy!
<Hobbsee> MasterTsunami: some people say the same thing about gnome :P
<MasterTsunami> at least gnome wouldn't lock up when i switched modulare bay items :/
<Mez> MasterTsunami, Linux has been a problem for me since day 1 - but I enjoy working with it :d It's fun fixing things :D
<owner989> gnome components are more stable
<owner989> but there are less gnome apps
<Hobbsee> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Syntax error in line 1
<Mez> owner989, yet stll - some of the best apps are gnome apps
<Hobbsee> ah drat, it's gone lol!
<Mez> lol @ ubotu
<MasterTsunami> like what
<sampan> aren't all OS "trouble" in one form or another?  it's a defining characteristic
<Hobbsee> hehehe @ sampan
<sampan> ;D
<Packing_Kaiser> i think software is the word your after, not os ;0
<Hobbsee> i suspect it is, yes
<MasterTsunami> i have no issues with linux at all
<sampan> packing_kaiser  yeah, it probably could be broadened out to include all software
<Mez> MasterTsunami, there's just those lil annoying bugs that you'll get with anything :D
<Mez> lol
* Packing_Kaiser wonders if he can get x starting in his chroot
<Mez> but at least in linux you can fix them
<Mez> Packing_Kaiser, xhost _
<MasterTsunami> a complete system crash isn't an "annoying" bug :/
<Mez> s/\_/\+/
<Mez> MasterTsunami, never had that
<owner989> master did you update to kde 3.5
<MasterTsunami> i did :|
<owner989> what kind of crash do you get
<Mez> ck
<MasterTsunami> when i switch my modular battery for the cdrom or vice versa, the system locks up and crashes after a while :|
<Mez> MasterTsunami, have you tried "ubuntu" with that to see if it's not a kernel thing ?
<Mez> or are you sure it's kubuntu
<owner989> is that a laptop master
<MasterTsunami> <MasterTsunami> at least gnome wouldn't lock up when i switched modulare bay items :/
<MasterTsunami> yes it's a laptop
<MasterTsunami> and yes it's a kde thing
<owner989> did you switch to kdm
<owner989> or still using gdm
<Mez> MasterTsunami, you didnt specify gnome in ubuntu :D
<MasterTsunami> kdm
<owner989> you can still reinstall gnome
<owner989> with synaptic
<MasterTsunami> i understand this :|
<owner989> and use both
* Packing_Kaiser slaps chroot about brefely, before leaveing it for later
<MasterTsunami> but why would i want to do that? :/
<MasterTsunami> meh, i'll just file the same bug i did for ubuntu
<MasterTsunami> and hope the kubuntu people fix it :/
<Mez> MasterTsunami, it was a problem in general ubuntu too - not just kubuntu ?
<MasterTsunami> back in warty it was
<MasterTsunami> before kubuntu existed :D
<Mez> MasterTsunami, ah - then have you tried it to see if it's a problem in plain ubuntu yet ? cause it may just have been the bug resurfacing
<MasterTsunami> >_<
<MasterTsunami> it..is..not...a problem..in..ubuntu
<Mez> MasterTsunami, seeing as kubuntu and ubuntu use the same base - kernel etc - the only ifference is the window manager ...
<MasterTsunami> only in kubuntu! :|
<Mez> ok
<Mez> :D
<owner989> agreed mez
<MasterTsunami> lol
<Mez> glad thats clarified
<Mez> it may be a problem in ubuntu still though :D
<Mez> just - doesnt surface in gnome :D
<owner989> you mean kdm
<MasterTsunami> this is possible ;)
<owner989> as opposed to gdm
<MasterTsunami> or perhaps it is just 3.5?
<MasterTsunami> i honestly didn't try it with 3.4.3
<owner989> a lot of people are switching after linux torvalds comments
<owner989> about gnome
<MasterTsunami> what comments?
<Mez> lol @ owner989 /me has been a fan for a while
<MasterTsunami> i just wanted to try it :/
<MasterTsunami> i tried xubuntu to but meh :/
<owner989> fluxbox is good too
<owner989> but minimalistic
<Mez> MasterTsunami, http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html
* Packing_Kaiser ignored linus, he can think what he likes
<MasterTsunami> actually gnome, xfce, kde...it's kind of like picking the biggest runt of a litter of runts :/
<Mez> MasterTsunami, why not make your own ?
<Packing_Kaiser> o_0
<Mez> or use the shell ? :P
<Packing_Kaiser> or both ;)
<Packing_Kaiser> SDM (shell display manager)
<MasterTsunami> :P
<Mez> lol
<Mez> Packing_Kaiser, isnt that called xterm ?
<Packing_Kaiser> sdm -n (of shells) -s (size in px) ;)
<Packing_Kaiser> lol. basicly
<Mez> :P
<Packing_Kaiser> :D
<MasterTsunami> yes. little ol me will make his own display manager to compete with KDE and GNOME, which have taken years to get to where they are ;)
<MasterTsunami> lol D;
<Mez> MasterTsunami, or just edit KDE/gnome :D
<Mez> to be to your liking
<Packing_Kaiser> there you go, initiative :D
<Mez> or we could all make UDM
<MasterTsunami> some sort of twisted hybrid?
<Mez> :D
<MasterTsunami> Knome? :O
<Packing_Kaiser> lol
<Packing_Kaiser> but Gnome stands for something
<Mez> MasterTsunami, GnoDE :D
<Packing_Kaiser> whacking a k in would not be good ;)
<owner989> gnome and kde used to stand for something
<owner989> but now they are just names
<Packing_Kaiser> they do still
<Mez> KDE stands for K Desktop environment :D
<Packing_Kaiser> K Desktop Environment
<Mez> Kool Desktop Environment
<Packing_Kaiser> Gnome is GNU Network something something
<Packing_Kaiser> lol
<Mez> or is i
<Mez> [direct link]   Kopernicus Desktop Environment
<MasterTsunami> maybe ;D
<Mez> http://www.dgl.com/itinfo/2000/it001025.html
<MasterTsunami> linux in the closet, osx on the desk! that's what i say ;)
<Mez> GNU Network Object Model Environment
<MasterTsunami> fancy! :O
<Mez> linux in the closet
<Packing_Kaiser> that's it :O
<Mez> linux on the desk
<Mez> windows in the bin :D
<Mez> :-"
<MasterTsunami> windows has a lot going for it :/
<Mez> yeah - it does
<Mez> but for the fact it;s not free
<MasterTsunami> such as, the complete vertical integration thing :|
<Packing_Kaiser> 350$ a pop ;)
<MasterTsunami> which businesses love :O
<MasterTsunami> $350? lol cmon
<Mez> MasterTsunami, yet the monopolies commision doesnt :D
<MasterTsunami> yeah, and we saw how well THAT worked out lol ;)
<Mez> windows is good- but i like my software free :D
<owner989> windows xp mce is more laggy than ubuntu for me
<Mez> lol
<owner989> ubuntu should develop a media center edition, it wouldnt be hard to do
<Mez> I got told I was cool at work because of the whole fighting for free software thing
<Mez> owner989, something I've actually thought about :D
<MasterTsunami> oh you mean sudo apt-get install mythtv ? :D
<Packing_Kaiser> heh
<Mez> MasterTsunami, something like that
<Packing_Kaiser> without the crap :|
<Mez> except just a version that auto installs stuff, and runs through setup nicely :D and then you get a myth box :D
<Mez> lol
<owner989> there is a linux media center for the xbox
<MasterTsunami> what, no config files? nothing like that?
<Packing_Kaiser> no kidding ;|
<owner989> it appeals to a lot of people
<Mez> MasterTsunami, hopefully
<MasterTsunami> are you sure you're talking about linux based media edition? lol.
<Mez> it'd be cool
<Mez> MasterTsunami, yeah - gui stuff etc etc
<Mez> setup once and you're fine :D
<Mez> nice GUI stuff
<MasterTsunami> :P
<Mez> bit like knoppmyth - but ubuntu
<Mez> and better
<Packing_Kaiser> without needing to setup sql databaes and new users
<Mez> exaclt
<Mez> it'd do that for you
<Packing_Kaiser> I'm interested, let me know when it's done ;)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> when mdz sorts out myth :D
<Packing_Kaiser> lol
<Mez> I'm half tempted to go to sleep
<Mez> half temted to go cook
* Packing_Kaiser is under the impression that myth was going to be rewritten?
<Mez> which do you guys reckon I should do
* Packing_Kaiser cooks here, its frigging hot
<Packing_Kaiser> i would cook
<Packing_Kaiser> then you will need to sleep :D
<owner989> yes cook
<owner989> lol
<Mez> hmm ok :d
<Mez> talk later
<Packing_Kaiser> later mate
<Packing_Kaiser> *puts MicroSoft optical mouse on list of things to take on holiday*
<HeartBT> !azureus
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<HeartBT> alright, now there must be a way to install it without all the gnome junk!
<treakath> hey all
<Packing_Kaiser> hi
<treakath> how are you
<HeartBT> Hey kaiser.  howzit?
<Packing_Kaiser> not bad.
<Packing_Kaiser> going to get somthjing to eat soon
<treakath> k
<treakath> hi chal
<HeartBT> how to get azureus without all the extra gnome kaka is my current task, any thoughts?
<Packing_Kaiser> HeartBT: how go yoU?
<Packing_Kaiser> download the jar from the website work?
<HeartBT> go well, nice quiet xmas, no kids screaming, nobody.  do they all have to come back?
<Packing_Kaiser> lol. fraid so ;)
<HeartBT> I was hoping for a nice bundled package for kde.
<Packing_Kaiser> I'm feeling a bit down, but oh well
<treakath> hi zugot
<HeartBT> don't be down, next week is a whole new year.
<treakath> whts wrong
<Packing_Kaiser> mmm. and i wont be here to share it with you lot ;/
<HeartBT> you get to travel!
<Packing_Kaiser> yes!
<sampan> travel > us lot
<treakath> r u ok
<Packing_Kaiser> I'll feel better again later, just the last hour or sos been getting to me :|. nm. will all be good
<HeartBT> guess I gott go find a jar of azureus.
<treakath> cheer up babe
<treakath> hey bambam
<treakath> talt
<treakath> bambam
<treakath> k
<HeartBT> widgets??  I have to install all that other garbage for widgets?
<treakath> install what
<HeartBT> libswt-gtk-3.1-java  is required to azureus, but that depends on the gnome keyring and a list of others.  seems a high footprint for widgets.
<flosoft> hey
<HeartBT> hay?
<flosoft> I got a problem ... I can't remove PHPMyAdmin
<flosoft> is there a way to force this?
<owner989> heart why not just install from www.azureus.com
<HeartBT> going to owner989 just thought I would do a little homework first to see if it's really the better option.  then a rant hit me and well here we are.
<owner989> wrong link sorry
<owner989> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<owner989> i think it is the better option if you dont want the ubuntu version
<HeartBT> yeah, I completely agree with you.
<HeartBT> just got my undies in a curl there for a sec, seeing the MB's filling up for notta.
<owner989> the ubuntu azureus is old anyway
<owner989> but it does auto update
<flosoft> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<owner989> so will the jar from the azureus website
<flosoft> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von phpmyadmin (--remove):
<flosoft>  Unterprozess pre-removal script gab den Fehlerwert 127 zurck
<flosoft> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<flosoft>  phpmyadmin
<flosoft> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<flosoft> root@Ubuntu:/home/admin #
<owner989> flosoft what about --force
<owner989> or something
<flosoft> same#
<flosoft> that is line 12 in the file it says
<flosoft>     db_get phpmyadmin/reconfigure-webserver
<flosoft> because my phpmyadmin is broken
<flosoft> I can't login .... so I wanted to reinstall it
<owner989> how did you install ti
<flosoft> Synaptic
<owner989> doesnt synaptic uninstall it
<flosoft> but an older version ... it has been upgraded several times
<flosoft> nope
<flosoft> same error
<HeartBT> uninstall clean remove config files?
<owner989> good idea heart
<flosoft> same error
<flosoft> that is that what I tried to do
<owner989> what about reinstalling then removing
<flosoft> how?
<owner989> in synaptic
<flosoft> I may just try that
<flosoft> give me a sec
<flosoft> same error
<flosoft> and it is still broken
<HeartBT> it gave that error on install?
<flosoft> uninstall
<flosoft> install worked
<HeartBT> no errors? and then uninstall clean and same error?
<HeartBT> wacky.
<flosoft> yes
<flosoft> it is really annoying
<HeartBT> does synaptic make a log of changes?
<flosoft> what is that phpmyadmin.prerm
<flosoft> how do you mean?
<flosoft> I see  the error message
<flosoft> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<flosoft> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von phpmyadmin (--remove):
<flosoft>  Unterprozess pre-removal script gab den Fehlerwert 127 zurck
<HeartBT> well I was just thinking that if it logged what it did, you could confirm it did what it said it did.
<HeartBT> never mind.
<HeartBT> db_get command not found.  ???
<flosoft> yes
<flosoft> it is written in on line 12
<flosoft> from line 10
<flosoft> # Package maintainer's commands follow:
<flosoft> if [ "$1" = "remove" ]  || [ "$1" = "purge" ] ; then
<flosoft>     db_get phpmyadmin/reconfigure-webserver
<flosoft>     webservers="$RET"
<flosoft>     restart=""
<HeartBT> is that supposed to be a space after phpmyadmin/   ?
<flosoft> don't know
<flosoft> lets try without ;)
<HeartBT> if it's a command string, I don't think so.
<flosoft> the error is with db_get
<HeartBT> I'm no programmer, but I beleive that that is an imbedded command.
<owner989> did you try sudo apt-get update
<flosoft> yep
<flosoft> no updates
<owner989> one thing i noticed is that in gnome, the internet keys on the keyboard worked but not in kde
<owner989> there is a way to setup but looks like too much trouble considering i rarely use them
<HeartBT> flosoft, phpmyadmin right?
<HeartBT> what version
<flosoft> 4:2.6.4-pl1-1ubuntu1.1
<cmptrman> Could someone help me out.  I have a file that I cant delete as root, I have even tried using a live cd to delete it.
<HeartBT> do you read spanish?
<HeartBT> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/4811
<flosoft> yes that is my error
<flosoft> how do I fix it?
<HeartBT> reading, the bug is known and fixed, I just have'nt found how yet.
<HeartBT> headache approaching and no resolution in sight.
<HeartBT> hey but take heart! they fixed it in dapper!
<HeartBT> Fixed in dapper, breezy workaround is not really correct
<HeartBT> ok, so what is the workaround?
<HeartBT> The workaround is to update to PHP 5.13 or newer whatever that means
<owner989> or just edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm
<owner989> and # line 12
<owner989> i would try that
<HeartBT> hey! that does sound easier!
<HeartBT> ok, I'm taking a break,  My head is splitting, and I'm not even caring about my azureus fix anymore.
<HeartBT> bbiab
<osh_> I found a very annoying dvd. I can play my other films but not this "Batman begins". Is there something I can do or have they managed to lock down dvd's again?
<osh_> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/scd0 with libdvdcss.
<flosoft> ok ... so what do I have to replace in line 12?
<owner989> comment it out with #
<flosoft> ok
<flosoft> IT WORKS!!!!
<flosoft> THX @ ALL of u!
<owner989> no prob lol
<flosoft> but still it doesn't work :S
<flosoft> can't login
<owner989> login to what
<flosoft> PHPMyAdmin
<owner989> didnt you uninstall it
<flosoft> I did
<flosoft> to reinstall and see if it would be fixed
<owner989> i would install that version
<owner989> and download the newest one from the phpadmin website
<flosoft> ???
<owner989> uninstall i mean
<flosoft> and get a newer one?
<owner989> yes
<flosoft> where from?
<owner989> http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/downloads.php
<owner989> im not sure where you can get an updated deb file
<owner989> though
<flosoft> damn
<flosoft> can I use the .deb file from dapper?
<osh_> flosoft: try it.
<osh_> flosoft: what could possibly go wrong... ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> with a comment like that, anything!
<osh_> flosoft: most likely it'll fail on some dependencies.
<flosoft> damn
<Hobbsee> what's this for?
<EauTisse> Merry Christmas all ... how can I check available disk space in KDE ? Am I supposed to use some plugin to Kicker I read about on the web ?
<EauTisse> (does Kicker still exist ?)
<Hobbsee> EauTisse: kicker still exists.  df -h -T in a terminal works well
<Hobbsee> think there are a couple of other packages somewhere that let you view your remaining space graphically
<EauTisse> Hobbsee: I'll use the cmd line myself, the visual aid is for my father
<Packing_Kaiser> kdisc or similar?
<Packing_Kaiser> btw. hi Hobbsee, wb :)
<Hobbsee> hi Packing_Kaiser :)
<Packing_Kaiser> :)
<Packing_Kaiser> bbl
<Hobbsee> EauTisse: kdf
<EauTisse> hm, not imediately available, I'll check in the package manager
<EauTisse> Hobbsee: cheers
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's in universe
<chal> hi
<EauTisse> oh btw, I was able to get java installed and available to Firefox but Konqueror won't pick it up as a plugin
<EauTisse> has someone managed to make that work ?
<EauTisse> I read the usual howto ... but it didn't seem to work although I put the plugin .so into one of the dirs that are scanned by Konq
<Hobbsee> EauTisse: and did it work after that?
<EauTisse> no, that's the point :-)
<EauTisse> bah, never mind for now
<EauTisse> more pressing problems ...
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<osh_> EauTisse: Use something from superkaramba. Lots of packages there have diskspace monitoring.
<EauTisse> like printers : I defined a printer, selected the make and model from a list I was offered (Canon BJC 210) ... and all I get is a few lines of garbage on the paper
<chal> does anybody know how i can rotate the screen?
<osh_> EauTisse: the printer. probably the wrong driver. I had the same problem. Choose another printer-driver (or printer model).
<osh_> Chai: Grab monitor with both hands. Lift the left hand more than you lift the right and then put the monitor back down again.
<EauTisse> osh_: ok, I'll try something
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<osh_> s/chai/chal/
<Hobbsee> i would have said "grab monitor, throw out window, watch it spiral down before it hits the ground"
<EauTisse> *CRUNCH*
<Hobbsee> more like smash, but yes
* osh_ is still annoyed with his dvd that won't play. 
<bobbyd> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<XamDM> need help no sound in dapper, but alsa found the card....
<bobbyd> XamDM, unmuted?
<XamDM> bobbyd: no
<XamDM> bobbyd: it is not muted
<osh_> XamDM: play with the settings in kmix. It usually helps. Did for me...
<XamDM> bobbyd: in breezy and hoary it worked fine
<XamDM> osh_: i tried
<bobbyd> XamDM, use breezy? :)
<bobbyd> dapper had new hardware detection...
<Hobbsee> try muting headphone jack sense and line jack sense?
<XamDM> ill try ...
<XamDM> there is no mute option available for headphone (sblive 1024player)
* Hobbsee goes to look in alsamixer
<Hobbsee> headphone jack sense, not headphones...
<Hobbsee> it shoudl be there..
<Hobbsee> under switches
<XamDM> Hobbsee: Headphone LFE and Headphone Center
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<EauTisse> Hobbsee: kdf was what I needed, thanks !
<Hobbsee> EauTisse: yay!  glad to help
<EauTisse> heh ... does it integrate into Konqueror or do I always have to run it separately ?
<EauTisse> weird really that the functionality isn't in the default configuration of KDE
<EauTisse> the desktop environment goes to all sorts of extremes of coolness and friendliness but you have to go and fire up the package manager to dig up some widget to check your available disk space
<Hobbsee> it was in 3.4.3, in kinfocenter, but not in 3.5
<EauTisse> ah, go figure
<Hobbsee> got no idea why
<EauTisse> yeah, weird
<EauTisse> waaahahaha, looking at the printer drivers, there's a "Canon BJC 210" and a "Canon BJC-210" !!!!
<EauTisse> LOL
<EauTisse> cool
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> try both
<Hobbsee> one at a time
<EauTisse> I am !
<EauTisse> heheh
<Hobbsee> but hey!  at least it finds your printer at all!
<Hobbsee> :P
<raphink> other differences between the two ?
<EauTisse> oh yes, I' was very happy about that
<EauTisse> don't know yet
<EauTisse> booohoooo ....
<EauTisse> fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in
<EauTisse> eh
<EauTisse> "can't load the driver"
<EauTisse> bugger
<osh_> Hah. Mplayer to the rescue. Apparently I can read the dvd. It's just okle, kaffeine and vlc that can't do it.
<EauTisse> fuck me !
<EauTisse> it works !
<EauTisse> haha, CR+LF is fucked up !
<osh_> EauTisse: Are you moderatly attractive, rich and female I'd might have a go. Otherwise no.
<osh_> EauTisse: ;-)
<EauTisse> I'm a hot cheerleader
<EauTisse> 17
<EauTisse> massive tits
<Packing_Kaiser> EauTisse: please don't swar
<Packing_Kaiser> *swear
<EauTisse> pulpous lips
<osh_> EauTisse: Oh, did I mention that I'm Brad Pitt?
<EauTisse> a "tit" is a bird
<EauTisse> osh_: *oooh* Brad !
<Packing_Kaiser> (21:57:31) EauTisse: fuck me !
<Packing_Kaiser> (21:57:49) EauTisse: haha, CR+LF is fucked up !
<EauTisse> oh !
<EauTisse> ah !
<EauTisse> ok
<Packing_Kaiser> pls don't :|
<EauTisse> shall be more careful
<Packing_Kaiser> thanks.
<Packing_Kaiser> go back to partying ;)
<EauTisse> please forgive me, I'm a 17 year old cheerleader
<EauTisse> nah, full of food
<EauTisse> got a printer to get workinf (damn it)
<EauTisse> btw, driver is a success
<rfaPsychO> hi pl can anybody help me with a little sound problem ?
<EauTisse> now I have to find out where I set the CR+LF
<tenco> hi all
<rfaPsychO> hi
<Packing_Kaiser> hi
<tenco> is it possible to compile kde apps on breezy when so has installed kde 3.5.0 packages?
<rfaPsychO> yes why ??
<tenco> when i want to install the kdelibs4-dev package, i get 80 broken packages
<rfaPsychO> why not ?
<rfaPsychO> ok how did you install kde 3.5
<rfaPsychO> with construct ?
<tenco> no
<rfaPsychO> how did you install ?
<tenco> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<rfaPsychO> compile it by yourself ?
<rfaPsychO> ok
<tenco> was the repository
<rfaPsychO> ummm
<rfaPsychO> this are not the stabel packages
<rfaPsychO> this are developement packages
<rfaPsychO> why did you install ?
<raphink> this is the stable version of KDE
<rfaPsychO> yes of kde but not for kubuntu
<raphink> huh?
<tenco> perhaps this is an aptitude problem
<tenco> ?
<raphink> what do you expect on kubuntu.org rfaPsychO ?
<rfaPsychO> kubuntu at the moment has kde 3.4.3
<raphink> they are not official packages for kubuntu, as in main or universe packages
<_andrea> c' un italiano qui?
<raphink> rfaPsychO: kubuntu _breezy_ currently has 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rfaPsychO> yep thats what im trying to tell him
<raphink> but kubuntu _dapper_ has 3.5.0 ;)
<tenco> no
<_andrea> ok
<raphink> _andrea: parli l'inglese qui per favore
<tenco> i have breezy with kde 3.5.0
<raphink> tenco: so do I
<raphink> tenco: but rfaPsychO is right in the fact taht 3.5.0 is not default on breezy, and no official anyway
<raphink> s/no/not/
<EauTisse> I don't believe this, the "print test" that is offered in the printer config applet writes something like 10 pages of stuff
<_andrea> there isn't anyone in #kubuntu-it
<tenco> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<EauTisse> shouldn't a print test be like one A4 pages ?
<raphink> _andrea: if it's not a kubuntu-specific question, go to #ubuntu-it
<tenco> so why do they announce it on kubuntu.org? its official
<raphink> EauTisse: the default print test is one A4 page
<EauTisse> oops, I've just realised, it's PostScript !
<EauTisse> raphink: : wrong driver still, eh ?
<raphink> EauTisse: ;)
<raphink> depends if your printer is postscript or not EauTisse
<tenco> ok, iam installing with adept now. seems like this was an aptitude problem
<EauTisse> raphink: I wouldn't have thought so, old Canon
<EauTisse> inkjet thingy
<raphink> yep no chance
<EauTisse> the "Driver selection" recommends that I take foomatic+gimp-printer
<EauTisse> I'll try foomatic+bjc200
<EauTisse> wooh !
<EauTisse> YEAHH !!
<rednaxel> eau = water
<EauTisse> this is excellent, thanks KDE/Linus/RMS/ESR/Mummy
<tenco> hmm, ok. adept got it now
<osh_> Bah. gam_server needs some love I think. It was taking 60% of the memory of my 1GB box. Going from 800mb used mem to 150mb just by doing a kill -15 on it.
<Packing_Kaiser> gam server does for several reasons
<rfaPsychO> can anybody tell me if kde3.5.0 is running stable on breezy ?
<Hobbsee> seems to be
<raphink> rfaPsychO: not officially, but it is stable
<osh_> Packing_Kaiser: it's sgi's fam in a gnome version isn't it?
<rfaPsychO> ok
<rfaPsychO> i will make the upgrade
<rfaPsychO> i wanna try this new little kde baby on my breezy
* raphink is getting crazy with a dead lib
<rfaPsychO> ;)
<Packing_Kaiser> osh_: not sure, but it's not working right ;)
<raphink> rfaPsychO: don't worry, it'll work fine
<rfaPsychO> not working right ??
<rfaPsychO> omg
<Hobbsee> raphink: what's this?
<rfaPsychO> i will upgrade it will work because i install it
<raphink> Hobbsee: one of my packages doesn't build anymore since a lib was removed from a package on 21st dec
<osh_> Packing_Kaiser: That's noted. After killing it my HDD-light isn't doing a fair imitation of a stroboscope anymore.
<Hobbsee> ah, great, which lib?
<raphink> thing is that I can't even find where this lib is called in the source Hobbsee :s
<raphink> Hobbsee: libXft.la
<rfaPsychO> can i stay in kde to make this apt-update ?
<osh_> rfaPsychO: sure. I did.
<raphink> Hobbsee: latest changelog says :
<rfaPsychO> ok thx
<Packing_Kaiser> osh_: it's also causing issues with ubuntu dappers 'applications' menu, and not letting go of files
<raphink>   * Stop shipping libXft.la.
<raphink>  -- Daniel Stone <daniel.stone@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 21 Dec 2005 13:13:31 +1100
<rfaPsychO> come beack later to tell you if it worked
<rfaPsychO> cya
<raphink> I can't get why this lib has been stopped shipping though
<Hobbsee> will it build without the lib, if you modify it?
<raphink> Hobbsee: I don't know where this lib is called, so I can't modify it
<raphink> trying to find it
<Hobbsee> search?
<raphink> but I can't seem to find where it is
<raphink> I did
<Hobbsee> i guess serach where is the question...
<osh_> Packing_Kaiser: Yeah, I noticed that there are a few enties in bugzilla about it. I don't think I'll bother adding another one then.
<raphink> grep libXft ./* in my source
<Hobbsee> mmm
<raphink> grepped all the files
<raphink> I don't think .la files are includes though
<raphink> I don't know how they are called
<Hobbsee> email the guy in question, as to why it was taken out?
<raphink> it seems it's libtool that crashes at build
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Packing_Kaiser> Hobbsee: Daniel stone took it out
<raphink> I did send him a message on IRC. waiting for an answer
<Packing_Kaiser> he's ubuntu's main X developer
<raphink> Packing_Kaiser: yes we know that, but why? and what is there to replace it?
<Hobbsee> Packing_Kaiser: i didnt know that, but ok
<Packing_Kaiser> raphink: i don't know. I'm not an x dev
<raphink> Packing_Kaiser: ok then. I asked Daniel about it, hopefully he will answer me
<Packing_Kaiser> ok
<Packing_Kaiser> *checks dapper changes list for references to the file*
<Packing_Kaiser> raphink: are you on dapper-changes list?
<raphink> hmm
<osh_> Suspend to disk doesn't work well on newer dell laptops. I've got a D810 here and it doesn't work. It seems to save the mem-info but it reboots during restore and comes back up clean. Is that a bugzilla entry perhaps?
<raphink> not sure
<raphink> I don't think so
<raphink> there are too many lists
<raphink> lol
<Packing_Kaiser> raphink: where did you find that file got removed?
<raphink> in the changelog of libxft source package
<Packing_Kaiser> raphink: join flood, i will paste more of that email
<Hobbsee> hehe - there are far too many lists
<Packing_Kaiser> well I'm on a dozen or so, so it's not all hard
<raphink> Hobbsee: yes
<Packing_Kaiser> raphink: you joining?
<raphink> yep
<Packing_Kaiser> #flood
<raphink> course ;)
<raphink> I need to join
<raphink> oh #flood you meant
* Hobbsee already joined
<raphink> I thought dapper-changs
<Packing_Kaiser> lol. no
<Packing_Kaiser> leave that to idiots like me
<raphink> Packing_Kaiser: ?
<raphink> well if ithere's such a list I suppose it's useful ;)
<Packing_Kaiser> it can be :)
<raphink> Packing_Kaiser: this doesnt' help me fix my issue though
<Packing_Kaiser> raphink: 2 questions (I'm technicaly not here btw), how old is the file your trying to compile (how recently was it made), and have you tried those dev packages
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> the file i'm trying to compile is very new
<raphink> and one week ago, it built fine with the dependencies I had put
<raphink> now of course I can try to build it in a dchroot with these devs manually
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Away at the moment
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> can someone tell me where I can get mysqlcc for ubuntu?
<blackflag> I tried from the source but this ends with errors
<blackflag> is there a way to install mysqlcc via apt?
<Phazeman> does anybody knows where to find the klamav official .deb for kubuntu ?
<hilbig> hi, does anyone know how I can change the ALT+SPACE key combo for katapult?
<rfaPsychO> back again upgrade to kde 3.5.0 worked for me
<hilbig> Or how I can disable katapult?
<rfaPsychO> i only had to reboot the system 2 or 3 times and run Adept 2 times
<rfaPsychO> apt-get update / apt-get upgrade diddnt work for me had to use adept
<tvo> hilbig: while the launcher is shown, press ctrl+C and a menu will pop up
<hilbig> tvo: ah that did it, thanks
<rfaPsychO> the only strange thing in kde3.5.0 are the programms on the title bar are faded out
<rfaPsychO> really strange
<rfaPsychO> ok this was a setting
<sky-> ciao
<faked> I want send emails in my lan with mailx, do I need for sending emails over lan an extra Packages therefore?
<tygryss> hi
<tygryss> I use the kunbutu 6.04 ...
<tygryss> and I dont know how to enable sound ... I have ac97 sound card on my asus laptop
<raphink> which is not last verison ;)
<raphink> s/verison/version/
<Forza> Kubuntu say that my usb mp3 player is full when it's almost empty, i have deleted the "invisible" .Trash folder but still no change, anyone who can help me out with this?
<tygryss> how can I install kwin-baghira on kunbutu ?
<tygryss> or gnuplot and open dx
<manveru> apt-cache search kwin
<manveru> or better... search for baghira
<manveru> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.shtml <- very useful :)
<Forza> anyone plz?
<manveru> Forza: btw, you can see the stuff that takes all the space in konqueror
<manveru> just choose the file-size-view or however it's called in english
<manveru> will give you a nice view of what files take how much space
<Forza> manveru; due to konqueror it's empty just like what my console says
<Forza> but due to its properties it almost full
<manveru> its properties?
<Forza> right click -> properties
<manveru> oh, dunno
<_andrea> i need to link my phone nokia with bluetooth
<jroux> !win32codecs
<ubotu> I heard win32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<osh_> hm, it appears that gam_server eats memory quite fast. Perhaps it's time for a cron-kill... ;-)
<neoncode> I have KDE 3.5 and when I try to launch amaroK it displays it's splash screen, appears in the system tray, then closes... If I run it from a terminal I get this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/479179
<conn> hi, is anyone here using firefox 1.5 and having trouble with gmail?
<Kibou> what kind of trouble?
<conn> I can log in and open messages, but it gets stuck when I try to send
<Kibou> just sent a mail and it worked fine
<conn> damn, thanks
<conn> Kibou: do you have a router?
<Kibou> nope
<conn> ok, thx
<gecon> Hello. First time here.. Need some desperate help about my network (nic) speed.
<toby> How can I alter groups/owners/permissions such that the command '$ sudo eject /media/ipod' does not require me to sudo?
<toby> What's the question gecon ?
<gecon> Toby, I've spent much time trying to figure out. I have a small network at home. On 2 pc's (one running kubuntu) I have Gigabit nics but speed never gets over 9 MB/sec. I've tried many combinations of connections. Crossover CAT5e cable in use for peer2peer nic connection. Can someone maybe help?
<gecon> 1 nic is rtl8169 (on kubuntu). The other nic is itegrated on nvidia4 motherboard. live cd ubuntu on PC having the nvidia to do my tests.
<BleSS> hi! which file is used to set locales? is /etc/sysconfig/i18n?
<gecon> Speed while using SMB (kubuntu to win2k) is even worst! Never > 1.5Mb/sec!
<lwizardl> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<conn> how do you change the network interface's ttl setting in ubuntu?
<lwizardl> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings && sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-config enable
<lwizardl> whats wrong with that?
<twinoatl> hi
<twinoatl> Where can I submit bugreports ? can I use reportbug ?
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> kde 3.5 doesnt have a kde-devel pkg :P :(
<neoxan> http://www.ultimatebierbong.de.vu/
<neoxan> :D
<endo602> sorry for this newbish question but is there a way I can dock device apps in the top right corner of the screen (transparently) i used a panel
<endo602> that did work out too well
<rjm101> hello to all, I need some help on a laserjet 1100 and an x-eye cam, can anyone help this newbie
<conn> is anyone here using dapper? When your ethernet interface comes up, do you see warnings from dhcp?
<rjm101> conn-looks like everyone is alseep
<rjm101> hello to all, I need some help on a laserjet 1100 and an x-eye cam, can anyone help this newbie
<rjm101> hello to all, I need some help on a laserjet 1100 and an x-eye cam, can anyone help this newbie
<_abi> hey guys, how can I select an external soundcard as the default one in kubuntu?
<_abi> when I cat /proc/asound/cards, it shows bot of my soundcards
<_abi> but I dont know how to select it as default
<nekomata> Is 9.5GB likely to be enough space for everything except /home for a laptop install does anyone know?
<_matt> nekomata: a fresh install is likely to be a couple of gigs. if you want to upgrade, add more packages, etc it can quickly rise to aroun 7-9 gigs..
<nekomata> thanks
<bipolar> can anyone help me? I can't eject the cdrom drive on my laptop. There is no disk in it, It's not mounted. Pushing the button on the cdrom or running the "eject" command in a term does nothing. everytime I do either one I can hear the cdrom trying to spin up, but there is no disk in it.
* gerardcb_away is back.
<EauTisse> guys, the Java howto on www.konqueror.org mentions kjas. Another java howto on the kubuntu webforum doesn't mention kjas. Is kjas necessary or not ?
<EauTisse> it's ok, I got my answer elsewhere (#kde)
<slubman|lt> hi
<gecon> hello... please, I need some help with a slow rtl8169 NIC connection. I've post details etc. here: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2523.0
<EauTisse> guys, is there a handy pannel to set KDEHOME and KDEDIRS or should I edit them in some boot script ?
<gecon> hello... please, I need some help with a slow rtl8169 NIC connection. I've post details etc. here: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2523.0
<slow-motion> hallo
<chino> is there a set way i should layout my partitions ?
<foster> Frohe Weihnachten
<knewb> Hi - anyone know of a repository that has kpilot-devel? I've got no luck googling for it
<nalioth> knewb: have you searched packages.ubuntu.com in the dapper repos?
<knewb> nalioth: nope, let me give that a shot..  thanks
<nalioth> knewb: hang on i misread your question
<knewb> if a package can't be found there, does it mean it's not available?
<nalioth> knewb: is there a kpilot homepage?
<knewb> yes.. I've switched to kubuntu after using suse for a while, and the suse distro had that package
<nalioth> knewb: then i'd suggest you find a source package (either build your own from the tarball from the homepage, or grab a source package from suse)
<kkathman> kpilot is in the repos :)
<kkathman> !info kpilot
<kkathman> kpilot - KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool
<nalioth> kkathman: he wants -dev
<kkathman> libpisock8 - Library for communicating with a PalmOS PDA
<kkathman> 
<kkathman> you can look also at this:  apt-cache search prc-tools
<knewb> nalioth: I'm trying to compile an app called ksafeid that needs the devs
<kkathman> knewb: look at the prc-tools....there is one for each kind of processor
<kkathman> prc-tools - GCC, GDB, binutils, etc. for PDAs using the PalmOS
<knewb> kkathman: thanks, I'll have a look at that
<ubotu> kpilot: (KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool), section utils, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1661 kB, Installed size: 4044 kB
<kkathman> looks like ubotu is a little slow today
<knewb> lol
<nalioth> oh, btw, good morning kkathman
<kkathman> good morning nalioth -- Hope your Christmas was a good one, sir :)
<nalioth> kkathman: it was better than some that i've spent working
<kkathman> well I was thinking about you having to work...my father used to work every holiday also.. He worked at a newspaper and they dont shut down for holidays :)
<nalioth> i've spent time in combat zones for xmas, been in far off states (when i drove a truck) so dispatching taxis was a change
<kkathman> nalioth: and probably a nice change :)
<knewb> nalioth: kkathman - much thanks for your pointers..! led me to find out that kubuntu uses ' libkdepim1-dev' instead of kpilot-devel
<kkathman> great..well glad that helped :)
<nalioth> knewb: share the love
<{Satan_Lady}> anyone can say me whats this?
<nalioth> ok then.
<rubem> hi there
<rubem> which package has the gcc, g++, make, etc?
<nalioth> rubem: install "build-essential"
<rubem> which package has the sintax enhancemnts for vi and vim
<vvv> hi i have a problem with audio's cd
<vvv> on xmms i can't listen the audio but they seem to move
<nalioth> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<jahshua> hello can someone please help me with this error
<jahshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6214
<jdef> just upgraded from Kubuntu preview to final and storage media empty
<nalioth> jahshua: you'll need to point totem at another mount point
<jahshua> how do i do that
<nalioth> jahshua: on that i'm not sure, but the hardcoded places totem looks dont exist in kubuntu
<nalioth> kkathman: you here?
<jahshua> can i change the file association somehow
<jahshua> i dont even want totem
<jahshua> but i have al this gnome stuff now cause i installed the gnome desktop
<jahshua> so things are all a bit confused at the moment
<jdef> has anyone seen storage media being empty
<nalioth> jahshua: you are not limited to 'gnome stuff' you can use what you like
<jahshua> right
<jahshua> but i mean
<jahshua> the file associations seemed to have changed
<nalioth> jahshua: right click on the item in nautilus/konqueror and properties. choose which app should open it
<Voodoo_Vibe> hey!
<Voodoo_Vibe> anyone who knows if there is support for soundblaster audigy 4 in kubuntu??
<melonipoika> hi all, is anyone using initnd?
<melonipoika> i installed it, but i get some errors when starting the computer
<Voodoo_Vibe> when i try apt-get i get error message could not lock listcatalog or something cant translate any good....anything i can do??
<jahshua> nalioth that just gives me the option to play it in kaffeine externally etc
<jahshua> no option to change the player
<nalioth> jahshua: i'm not sure then, how to change the default application (is "always open with" not in the options?)
<jahshua> no :(
<Delvien> Anyone know how to mount an MP3 HDD based MP3 player
<jdef> anyone knows about storage media issue in breezy
<knewb> Delvien: it's not being detected when u attach the usb cable?
<Delvien> knewb not that i know .. how am i supposed to tell?
<knewb> Delvien: konq should pop up with the contents of the hdd
<Delvien> knewb its not. is there an automount setting im missing?
<knewb> Delvien: neg.. if we're talking a usb connection, fstab doesn't need to have anything added... wahtlisted in the /media
<knewb> aside from dvdrecorder, cdrom
<Delvien> knewb nothing new, i dont think its mounting
<knewb> Delvien: take a look for err msg when u do dmesg | grep usb
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<Delvien> knewb no errors but i do see this  usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<sampan> jahshua  changing default apps with konq should be easy: konq --> settings --> configure konq --> file associations ... then search for the extension/file type and change the application (move the one you want up to top on the list)
<knewb> Delvien: so the sys is seeing the drive, just can't access it
<Delvien> right
<Delvien> i just need to mount the thing
<sampan> probably won't help for gnome/nautilus, but in kde/konq it works just fine
<knewb> Delvien: see if this lists the drive... dmesg |grep sda
<Delvien> knewb how do i tell which one is the mp3 player
<knewb> Delvien: Im hoping you get spmething like sda1, or sda2
<Delvien> knewb it doesnt help that i have a ton of partitions on my HD
<Delvien> knewb http://pastebin.com/479542
<jahshua> hello i have a HP digital camera that uses usb to unload the images to my pc, on my windows box it was easy enough, i just installed the software on the cd and it worked fine..what do i need to do for linux ?
<knewb> Delvien: my usb hd connects as /dev/sda2
<Delvien> knewb mine too
<Delvien> oh
<Delvien> knewb my sda1 is my windows, my sda2 is my linux , sda3 is my memory swap and my sda 4 is my fat32 drive for windows/linux stuff
<leafw> why does the kded runs when I insert a CD to the point of clogging all the RAM and almost blocking the computeR?
<leafw> can it be stopped ?
<leafw> s/stopped/stop !?
<jahshua> yes it annoys me too
<jahshua> dont know how to stop it :(
<Delvien> knewb lol when i tried syncing it to my windows machine windows crashed
<knewb> Delvien: try grepping just sd.. maybe it assigned it sdb2 or something...
<Delvien> knewb when i grep SB it came up with all the USB messages
<knewb> Delvien: ergh.. try sdb
<Delvien> knewb nothing
<knewb> this doesn't like msgs that start with /..  /dev/sda is one drive and perhaps /dev/sdb is the usb
<Voodoo_Vibe> how can i get Java in konquerer??
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/479545 knewb
<leafw> Voodoo_Vibe: i nthe settings, go to plugins, and scan for the java applet stuff
<Voodoo_Vibe> leafw: ok thanx will try
<Delvien> knewb no such file or directory /dev/sbd
<knewb> Delvien: do you see sdp2 ?
<knewb> in /dev ?
<Delvien> knewb nope
<Delvien> knewb i dont think its mounting at all
<pagux> how do i upgrade to latest  kde 3.5 ?
<leafw> pagux: use Adept
<pagux> apt-get upgrade ?
<knewb> that was from the output of grep sb
<Delvien> knewb any command to see all mounted drives?
<pagux> leafw: is it standard kubuntu repo or i have add it manually ?
<leafw> pagux: the www.kubuntu.org says it has been added to the packages
<leafw> pagux: should be findable in Adept
<pagux> leafw: wht pakage i should search for kde-desktop ?
<knewb> to mount all drives in fstab is mount -a
<Delvien> anyone tell me what this is "ehci_hcd"
<pagux> ked search gives me zillion results
<nalioth> pagux: kubuntu-desktop
<leafw> pagux: you can always search for 3.5
<leafw> bu kubuntu-desktop may do
<knewb> Delvien: to see the already mounted drives, try df -BG
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/479552 knewb found this in my fstab never seen it before...
<pagux> leafw: its NOT showing kubutu-desktop as upgradable
<treakath> hey all
<Delvien> knewb dont t ell me i have to boot to windows to transfer songs over to  my mp3 player... gr
<knewb> that's strange... the iso9660 is a cdrom fs
<treakath> hey snake
<leafw> pagux: then go to kubuntu.org and fetch it manually.
<pagux> there must some repo for it ....
<nalioth> pagux: you have put the 3.5 repos in your sources.list and upgraded your apt, right?
<pagux> where i can 3.5 repo enteries ?
<apachelogger> pagux: you're looking for a repo?
<sampan> the topic perhaps might be a good place to look ;)
<knewb> Delvien: dear god no ; ) boot to win is never a good option
<pussfeller> what kinda mp3 player?
<Delvien> pussfeller Philips Gogear Jukebox HD6330 (30 gig version)
<nalioth> pagux: visit kubuntu.org, all info is there
<pussfeller> u plug it in and it doesnt get mounted?
<pussfeller> huh it uses sqlite for a db
<Delvien> pussfeller it doesnt mount :(
<pussfeller> Delvien: thats odd... nothing hapens at all when you plug it in?
<pussfeller> it dont make an icon?
<Delvien> pussfeller not to my PC no, but on my mp3 player it shows its connected
<Delvien> pussfeller nope no icon nothing
<pussfeller> and tail -f /var/log/kern.log or lsusb give you no info
<pussfeller> theres a go gear linux project btw
<Delvien> pussfeller http://pastebin.com/479567
<Delvien> pussfeller lsusb just gives me my ports
<Delvien> oh had to have it plugged in lol
<Delvien> pussfeller Bus 005 Device 012: ID 0471:014b Philips
<pagux> do i have add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" to upgrade to kde 3.5 ?
<Delvien> pussfeller looks like it sees it fine, but gotta manually mount it , which i dont know how to do
<pussfeller> ok, so you just need to figure out which /dev/sd it is
<Delvien> pussfeller aye i dont see aANY sd in /dev
<pussfeller> mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat /mount_point is the syntax
<pussfeller> hmm
<Delvien> pussfeller oh sda... yeah all 5 are accounted for, but no extras
<pussfeller> Delvien: this is with breezy?
<Delvien> pussfeller there is a sr0
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> pussfeller all my sda 1-5 are my partitions of my HD
<Delvien> pussfeller but there are only those 5 sdas
<berkes> good evening people.
<berkes> anyone care to help me with a silly kaffeine issue?
<berkes> everytime i fire kaffeine, it starts the wizard
<berkes> where should I look to fix that?
<pagux> kaffene sucks go for amroK ;-)
<berkes> pagux: that is not what i asked :)
<berkes> pagux: besides, amarok does not (and should not) play video
<pagux> i it think plays with xine plugin
<pussfeller> and "mount" accounts for every thing in "lshal | grep volume.mount_point"
<berkes> pagux: *sigh*
<berkes> deep sigh.
<berkes> why is it alwyas like that?
<jahshua> i neeeeeeeeed help :(
<berkes> when you ask something in a linux forum like 'I have this and this issue with KDE, how can i fix it' that people come over and say : use gnome.
<jahshua> i cant play this video http://ja.metacafe.com/watch/20840/cheerleader_toss_into_the_basket/
<pagux> try easykubuntu ....i will install allur plugins
<berkes> or in an irc chaneel that peopl tell you to use another app with another plugin.
<pussfeller> berkes: kafeeine is still kinda buggy and thats just a fact
<berkes> anyway. I /know/ kaffenie is far from perfect. But at least kubuntu supports it.
<jahshua> i dont know what plugins it needs
<berkes> pussfeller: I am not arguing against that.
<berkes> pussfeller: all asked was "where should I look to turn off that 'wizard'
<Delvien> pussfeller any suggestions to me?
<pussfeller> it seemed to work better before
<knewb> speaking of kaffeine & bugs... anyone have 0.7.1 for breezy?
<jahshua> someone please
<pussfeller> Delvien: and "mount" accounts for every thing in "lshal | grep volume.mount_point"
<jahshua> please please please
<jahshua> what plugin do i need . Totem wont play it
<berkes> I did not ask: "hey i don't like kaffeine, what should I use'.
<Delvien> pussfeller only came up with cdrom
<Delvien> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I heard checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<berkes> i know there is xine/mplayer/kmplayer etc.
<Delvien> pussfeller this is a pain
<pussfeller> if its wanting to do the wizard again, that ussaully means for whatever reason, the config file in ~/.kde either didnt get written due to a crash or something, or doesnt have something like, run_wizard or first_time = yes in it
<berkes> could it be that kaffeine does not close properly and hence it thinks it has never been ran before?
<berkes> or is there a hidden flag in some odd config file i must change?
<pussfeller> Delvien: it sounds like hal isnt working correctly or something... it should automount it when you plug it in, or ask you what to do
<pussfeller> berkes: prob the former
<peca> berkes: do you have file ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/wizard_stamp_v0.7.1 (or other version)?
<berkes> pussfeller: okay. funny. I do not even see a config file, other then one in .kde/share/config called kaffeinerc
<berkes> and I just monitored that file. It does get changed on close of kaffeine.
<berkes> hmm peca, no
<Delvien> pussfeller ok bro thanks for your help...
<berkes> i think tahts it then. lemme check
<Delvien> damn you linux !
<pussfeller> sorry I couldnt help more
<Delvien> np
<pussfeller> you might try posting to the forum or mailing list, you can get some more indepth help there, it might be a bug
<knewb> peca: you got 0.7.1 deb or compiled?
<peca> deb
<Delvien> pussfeller other people are asking about the same thing in the mailing list and no one answers.. Because its not an ipod no one cares
<pussfeller> hmm, then others are geting the same prob so its a bug
<pussfeller> might try asking on the gogear linux project....
<Delvien> wheres that
<berkes> peca: should that file contain something, because I did a touch (tried 0.7.1 and 0.7) but it did not help
<pussfeller> http://opengogear.sarovar.org/
<berkes> peca: acc to kaffeine -v I have 0.7
<pussfeller> so berkes you start it, go thru the wizard, close it properly, and it still wants to run the wizard again
<berkes> pussfeller: yes.
<berkes> every time ;)
<peca> berkes: no, its zero size
<_mike> hi i need to mount an mp3 player on this machine, it uses usb, how can i do that
<pussfeller> well that would get annoying
<berkes> though not sure if it closes all pretty.
<berkes> kaffeine: KaffeinePart: destructor is what it prints to the commandline
<berkes> I am not sure if that indicates that there is a problem?
<berkes> pussfeller: and yes, its pretty annoying :)
<_mike> hi i need to mount an mp3 player on this machine, it uses usb, how can i do that
<jahshua> plug it in
<pussfeller> _mike: in a just world, you would plug it in and then click on open in the question box that pops up
<peca> berkes: maybe you should chect permissions of the directory
<knewb> hehe
<Darksun> Quick question! Is there a way to stop KDE using ctrl-F* as a hotkey for switching between desktops, I want to use ctrl-f4 to close tabs
<berkes> peca: no problems there.
<_mike> HEH wow i can't believe it mounted just by plugging it in
<_mike> sorry for my infidelity
<_mike> haha
<berkes> peca: i could touch the "wizard_stamp_v0.7.1 file wo problems
<pussfeller> kaffeine --verbose
<berkes> _mike: trust the KDE Force :)
<pussfeller> from a terminal
<berkes> pussfeller: will do.
<jahshua> what plugin do i need to stream .wmv file in kde with firefox  ?
<pussfeller> but _mike on the other hand, many mp3 players use databases to read the id tags or file names to play
<pussfeller> !restricted_formats
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, pussfeller
<pussfeller> i think you do know....
<pussfeller> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<jahshua> what plugin do i need to stream .wmv file in kde with firefox  ?
<berkes> what the ** ? kaffeine wants to 'cp kaffeine.desktop /home/ber/Desktop/kaffeine.desktop' o_0, peca :)
<pussfeller> jahshua: that link from ubotu
<berkes> peca: any idea if it wants the "/usr/share/applications/kde/kaffeine.desktop" or the "/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-kaffeine.desktop" one?
<peca> berkes: dont know
<berkes> hmm. copying them all by hand did not help either :/
<`Nomad> my apt-get command has become kinda clogged up.. I forget the command to get things working again, was it dpkg -a "somethign"?
<pussfeller> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> methinks freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<apokryphos> `Nomad: clogged up? You're gonna have to be a little more descriptive
<apokryphos> you might mean sudo dpkg --configure -a, though
<`Nomad> I ran an update an dit never managed to get all the updates from the repositories.. Now it says I shoudl run updates to fix it.  If I run upgrade, I see a ton of packages but they won,t be installed until update has been run..
<`Nomad> I did an sudo apt-get clean
<apokryphos> that wouldn't really help
<apokryphos> `Nomad: what error specifically? Can you pastebin?
<`Nomad> Couldn't stat source package list http://public.planetmirror.com breezy-extras/multiverse Packages
<`Nomad> Seems to be unable to reach a few reps
<apokryphos> disable that repository from apt, or directly from sources.list
<apokryphos> then sudo apt-get update
<`Nomad> 103 packages are being held back.. I upgraded to KDE 3.5 yesterday, so I guess now it wants to give me all the latest updates to my apps
<`Nomad> ok, will go now and try it wothout this one
<`Nomad> ok, disabled it.. It was for extra packages only.. But 103 packages are still held back.. What does that mean?  They're not quite cooked yet?  :)
<`Nomad> I just ran update and upgrade.
<`Nomad> I'll try from the GUI adept
<apokryphos> it means you should do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, instead of upgrade
<`Nomad> oh?
<audi> hi boys
<`Nomad> KDE 3.5 means a dist-upgrade then?
<apokryphos> dist-upgrade for 3.5, yes
<`Nomad> apok: working.. thanks!
<audi> Is there a program like Emule for kubuntu?
<berkes> hmm. digging deeper in that kaffeine issue: I reinstalled it (wit remove --purge) but that did not help
<apokryphos> audi: popular conventional p2p clients: frostwire/limewire, gtk-gnutella
<`Nomad> berkes: I could never get kaffeine to work well for me.  I end up using VLC and Totem
<berkes> I, however, do get a message when firing up. A message in that wizard, I mean:
<audi> frostwire works with emule server?
<berkes> No DVB-Devices found. The DVB related functions will be hidden
<pussfeller> audi: amule, mldonkey for emule networks
<berkes> `Nomad: that scks. I really want the kpart and stuff.
<apokryphos> audi: no.... those are all on the gnutella network
<audi> amule haven't .deb package
<apokryphos> berkes: what's the issue?
<audi> i tried compiling it but it returned errors
<apokryphos> audi: it's in the repos
<audi> repos?
<apokryphos> repositories
<berkes> apokryphos: when I rund kaffeine, it runs the wizard, every time.
<apokryphos> !info amule
<berkes>  ~run
<audi> i searched 'amule' but it didnt find anything
<audi> why?
<apokryphos> berkes: heh, I heard someone with that issue some time ago. I think there might be a bug report on it -- worth checking out.
<berkes> hmmm. that could also be. geez. that i didnt even think of hunting for a bug. silly me.
<`Nomad> COuld it have been run as root initially maybe and some permission is stuck On somewhere?
<apokryphos> audi: you don't have the Universe repository enabled
<manveru> oh, ubuntu is ill?
<manveru> ubotu... i mean
<manveru> :)
<audi> what's this apokryphos, how can i enable it
<apokryphos> manveru: updating
<apokryphos> !tell audi about repositories
<manveru> ubotu: you there?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, manveru
<manveru> ah, wonderful :)
<`Nomad> !tell `Nomad about repositories
<apokryphos> manveru: only repo info needs updating.
<manveru> probably
<pussfeller> amule used to be buggy, but it more gui-centric, mldonkey is fairly solid, but kinda hard to configure
<audi> apokryphos but i haven't synaptic
<audi> i have another program
<audi> package and something
<audi> adapt
<apokryphos> audi: so follow the instructions for having Kubuntu :)
<apokryphos> (they're at the bottom)
<pussfeller> bus on the other hand, mldonkey runs as a deamon and only needs a webrowser to connect and control it
<audi> can't see them
<manveru> amule is in universe btw
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<slow-motion> bbl
<apokryphos> audi: ahh, the factoid was changed
<audi> i searched for AMULE but can't find it
<apokryphos> audi: wiki.kubuntu.org/Repositories
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<manveru> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse follow section 2.3 in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch02.html#addinguniverse - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<manveru> wonderful :)
<manveru> somebody updated him
<apokryphos> no really
<manveru> and he's faster than ever... ^^
<apokryphos> *not really
<audi> apokryphos i added the swtizerland server with apt-setup
<audi> isn't this the same?
<apokryphos> manveru: the refreshing repo information is a cron job. Factoids don't need reloading etc
<apokryphos> audi: ok
<apokryphos> sure
<audi> but i still can't find it
<audi> why?
<apokryphos> err, no....
<apokryphos> audi: you didn't follow the instructions. Do the part it says about enabling/adding universe/multiverse
<manveru> apokryphos: i don't mean the info... i can apt-cache policy for that too
<apokryphos> yes........
<pussfeller> and then apt-get update
<manveru> apokryphos: but the factoids changed :)
<audi> apokryphos here? wiki.kubuntu.org/Repositories
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> audi: argh! Wrong entry. Sorry again... one sec.
<audi> i cant find it
<apokryphos> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<apokryphos> ok, there
<audi> oh
<audi> ok
<audi> oh.
<audi> apokryphos: Does i need doing the same on my debian?
<apokryphos> berkes: was there a bug report on it?
<audi> or on Debian it's not needed?
<apokryphos> audi: not sure how it's setup on debian. They definitely don't use the "Universe/Multiverse" repository name/methodology exactly, though. That's ubuntu-specific.
<audi> ok
<Forza> Im trying to stream a movieclip (wmv) trough VLC, i can hear the sound but there's no picture, anyone who can help me out?
<berkes> apokryphos: yes. a sec. pls :)
<apokryphos> ok cool
<apokryphos> Forza: you have w32codecs installed?
<Forza> dunno
<Forza> wher to get them?
<audi> apokryphos: i have a last question: i'm trying install a program called VLC VideoLan Player, where can i find the .deb package?
<apokryphos> audi: it's in the repos, again. =)
<audi> oh good
<audi> thanks
<jahshua> i cant find any of the plugins to get this to work
<jahshua> :((((
<jahshua> i cant play this video http://ja.metacafe.com/watch/20840/cheerleader_toss_into_the_basket/
<apokryphos> jahshua: works fine here in konq
<apokryphos> though the video doesn't seem to show any cheerleader toss into the basket
<jahshua> hmmm
<jahshua> i was using firefox
<jahshua> konq is suuuuper slow
<jahshua> for me
<berkes> apokryphos: yes, that thread in the bug report helped me localise the problem and fix it. I am now waiting for my bugzilla PW then ill give you the url + details :)
<apokryphos> jahshua: huh? Sounds like something's wrong -- Konq is much faster than ff
<jahshua> that page wont even load for me in konq
<fr> hi guys whats the kde version of gedit? i always use sudo nano -w
<audi> kwrite?
<apokryphos> fr: kate
<apokryphos> never sudo {GUIAPP} with kde, though
<apokryphos> use kdesu
<spstarr_home> hmm, is it safe to update to aptitude 0.4.0 in dapper yet?
<vaporwave> hi, can anyone help me with re-installing grub? I reinstalled Windows and srewed up my MBR...
<apokryphos> !grub
<ubotu> grub is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Forza> I have installed the w32codecs but how do i get VLC to use them???
<apokryphos> it will, if it's installed
<Forza> Well its not under the codecs in VLC
<spstarr_home> has KDE 3.5 been merged into Kubuntu ?
<spstarr_home> if so, aptitude unhold is saying it will remove kubuntu-desktop
<berkes> apokryphos: hers the ug, for that wizardy thing: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17109
<apokryphos> berkes: cool, thanks
<apokryphos> spstarr_home: in dapper, yes
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop is just a metapack
<spstarr_home> ok, so i dont need to use kubuntu.org's breezy packages
<spstarr_home> right but if it takes out kubuntu-desktop it will remove everything else
<apokryphos> if you installed by aptitude or something. One of aptitude's drawbacks :P
<spstarr_home> just use apt-get to do it?
<apokryphos> spstarr_home: but wait, what is it that tries to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<berkes> apokryphos: ill be offline soon, but if you want me to test/verify anything for kaffeine, wrt that issue, feel free to mail me :)
<spstarr_home> aptitude i find is a bit weird on that
<spstarr_home> well, everything is dependant on kubuntu-desktop meta
<spstarr_home> the meta package
<fr> guys how do I add engines for amaroK? i want it to play mp3's
<lamp---> what do i need to add a mp
<apokryphos> spstarr_home: it removes packs it installed just to satisfy depends when you remove the original app
<lamp---> 3 to a audio project in k3b
<spstarr_home> i guess i'll let it remove kubuntu-desktop and now readd it
<spstarr_home> right
<spstarr_home> ok now im back in sync
<spstarr_home> hopefully, apt, apt-utils debtags work now
<apokryphos> spstarr_home: no, that's not how metapacks are meant to work. It's meant to depend on all the required things, and nothing's meant to depend on removing it
<apokryphos> that's just aptitude's gift
<spstarr_home> otherwise i'll have to revert those apt* packages
<spstarr_home> apokryphos, hmm
<elgordo12345> What do you use for DVD authoring?   I've tried qdvdauthor, runs forever but doesnt create anything, DVDStyler wont compile, varsha gives a pipeline error.
<apokryphos> spstarr_home: but what is trying to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> fr: install akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad
<spstarr_home> oh, dbus
<apokryphos> fr: personally I'd also install amarok-engines
<spstarr_home> The following packages will be REMOVED:  hal ivman k3b k3blibs kdebase-kio-plugins kdm konq-plugins konqueror kubuntu-desktop <-
<fr> ok i will try that
<spstarr_home> sorush20, i have to now add kubuntu-desktop back and now it reinstalls those all with the new versions
<apokryphos> spstarr_home: you get that when you try ot install......?
<spstarr_home> apt-get install dbus
<spstarr_home> aptitude unhold dbus would do the same
<apokryphos> dapper is currently going through a dbus transition
<apokryphos> lot of problems there :P
<spstarr_home> i dont use dbus much in kde :)
<spstarr_home> but this should sync me in drappers kde 3.5 as apposed to the breezy 3.5 packages i was using
<apokryphos> pretty sure that the automounting and media:/ kioslave use a combination of HAL and dbus
<fr> thanks apokryphos! it works!
<apokryphos> cool
<spstarr_home> a little pain wont matter as long as apt* doesnt break again
<fr> another question, is there a search function for apt-get? i know emerge had one back when i used gentoo a long time ago..
<spstarr_home> apt-cache
<apokryphos> fr: apt-cache search package =)
<spstarr_home> or aptitude search package if you have it
<spstarr_home> ah
<spstarr_home> libkdes4c2
<spstarr_home> -> c2a
<spstarr_home> ok so 3.5 is in dapper now good
* apokryphos nods
<spstarr_home> i dont understand the version numbering
<spstarr_home> 4c2 vs 4c2a
<fr> amaroK is a nice mediaplayer
<apokryphos> the best ;-)
<crimsun> libstdc++ allocator transition, shawn.
<spstarr_home> hmm, that might break apt again (since its c++)
<spstarr_home> which is what happened last time i updated apt*
<crimsun> apt* are fine
<spstarr_home> i believe dapper has the fixed debtags now
<spstarr_home> yes :-)))
<crimsun> yes, that was fixed a while ago
<_lamp> How can i add mp3 filles to a k3b project
<spstarr_home> 1.5.1 was broken
* spstarr_home watches hal hang
<apokryphos> _lamp: you need k3b-mp3
<spstarr_home> crimsun: i had badness, aptitude wouldnt let me install packages :)
<_lamp> apokryphos: do i need multiverse sources for that
<apokryphos> Universe
<apokryphos> !info k3b-mp3
<_lamp> apokryphos: it can't be installed
<_lamp> !info k3b-mp3
<apokryphos> _lamp: not very descriptive
<apokryphos> why can't it be installed?
<spstarr_home> heh score is -2
<_lamp> E: Pakket k3b-mp3 heeft geen installeerbare kandidaat
<spstarr_home> the following packages are BROKEN: readline-common
<spstarr_home> I must say, i don't understand aptitude's 'score system'
<apokryphos> _lamp: I really don't know what that means
<apokryphos> no installation candidate?
<_lamp> apokryphos:  yes
<fr> I am trying to install azureus, I do "sudo apt-get install azureus"  and spits back "package azureus is not available, but is reffered to by another package ... E:Package azureus has no installation candidate"  any reason why its doing this?
<apokryphos> _lamp: hoary/breezy?
<_lamp> breezy
<spstarr_home> ok, good, apt* didnt break
<apokryphos> fr: azureus isn't in the repos. Just get it from their site
<fr> oh, howcome its in the startup guide heh
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<dutch> crimsun: I told you I found out what the red line was for ?
<fr> do i need to apt-get java?
<apokryphos> _lamp: weird. No idea why it says that... it sure does.
<berkes> about amarok. I am becoming a bit worried about its usability.
<apokryphos> fr: which startup guide/
<crimsun> dutch: yes, the marker bit. I read it in my message log. Thanks.
<berkes> they keep adding and adding features. Its becoming to feel a bit like a fankenstein by now :-)
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<dutch> ok,  just checking..
<apokryphos> berkes: check out amarok.kde.org -- something they're trying to really address for 1.4, apparently
<spstarr_home> crimsun: am I mistaken but 'hotplug' is gone from dapper?
<apokryphos> _lamp: could you pastebin your sources.list?
<spstarr_home> initramfs-tools wants to remove it which i dont feel comfortable allowing yet unless dapper has that bit sorted out?
<berkes> apokryphos: yea. Ive been following it closely. Pity I have so little time, for i'd love to help with some usability improvements there ;)
<fr> apokryphos, i found it on the forums dont have the link anymore.. my firefox keeps on screwing up the bookmarks
<apokryphos> fr: be weary of 3rd-party startup guides.
<spstarr_home> br
<apokryphos> fr: you do need java, though. You can get java packs from giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/
<spstarr_home> brb....reboot
<crimsun> spstarr_home: you're not mistaken
<fr> ok thanks i'll check it out
<_lamp> apokryphos: i know why i don't have sources in my /etc/sources.lst can i get som?
<apokryphos> _lamp: should be in /etc/apt
<_lamp> IDD
<apokryphos> I presume that's a smiley or something? :P
<fr> apokryphos how do i use the.deb file
<apokryphos> fr: I think Kubuntu has a right-click > Kubuntu Package Menu > Install?
<_lamp> apokryphos: thx i think it works
<apokryphos> cool
<spstarr_home> yes, hotplug does not appear to be in dapper yet
<spstarr_home> don't update initramfs :)
#kubuntu 2006-01-01
<fr> whats a good temperature indicator for cpu temp in kubuntu?
<leafw> is it possible to have a control+h command for KDE that will minimize all the windows for an app?
<apokryphos> fr: there's ksensors and ktemperature, I believe
<Forza> Im starting to get tierd on this crap, what the h*ll should i do to get VLC play the wmv streaming file (mms://), and yes i have installed the w32codecs ????????????
<slow-motion> re
<manveru> maybe gstreamer-mad ?
<fr> yea thanks apokryphos, man apt-get is nice and quick :)
<fr> I followed the limewire install in the FAQ guide but once I start it I get the hour class and after 10seconds it disapears from the taskbar.  Any ideas?
<manveru> not sure, but i think vlc uses gstreamer... [correct me if i'm wrong] 
<crimsun> vlc uses statically linked libmad directly.
<manveru> oh...
<crimsun> it'd be interesting to convert it to gstreamer0.10, but I think we'll see tremendous resistance since gstreamer isn't available on all the platforms that vlc supports
<manveru> yeah, vlc is somewhat special
<manveru> also, i'm cursing gstreamer everytime i want to install something
<manveru> my apt-get is broken... :(
<manveru> Forza: did you try it in #ubuntu ?
<Forza> manveru, yes i did
<manveru> oh :|
<manveru> you know, i've no idea how to help you... and i'm tired to death...
<manveru> but i bet that google knows a bit more than me
<manveru> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88920.html
<manveru> appearently for totem, but vlc seems to be mentioned
<Forza> manveru; thx but i dont have the energy to do all that, it's sad that nothing seems to work smooth in linux...
<manveru> Forza: well... i, for one have working wmv... tho i never used vlc
<manveru> at least i think it works... cannot remeber a video that didn't play
* gerardcb_away is back.
<richard1001> When I connect to my wireless network, my localhost seems to disapear.
<richard1001> I run dhclient to connect
<Forza> Jippi! Tomtem error: "Totem could not startup. No reason."
<richard1001> And then ping 127.0.0.1 doesn't work
<manveru> Forza: being sarcastic damages your health
<manveru> good night, everyone
<_krille> Hi !
<_krille> how are everybody ?
<_krille> good night, everyone !
<leafw> who uses kubuntu on a laptop? How can the kded be stop from preloading entire CDs, but still mount them automatically?
<leafw> is it the /usr/share/services/kded/mediamanager.desktop ?
<richard1001> leaf, that file has an entry 'X-KDE-Kded-autoload=true' I guess if you change true to false and reboot it will stop autoloading and still mount
<richard1001> Gotta be worth a try
<leafw> well, sounds good
<leafw> just which one should be false, the autoload or the load-on-demand?
<leafw> or both
<leafw> load-on-demand is false now.
<richard1001> autoload I guess
<leafw> no need to boot, the services are controlable from the System Settings
<leafw> didn't help, kded is still bugging around
<leafw> and stalling the computer
<richard1001> maybe you need to set X-KDE-Kded-load-on-demand=false
<leafw> it is false
<leafw> maybe it's the konqy preloader ?
<leafw> kded runs lots of things
<leafw> hum no, it's set to load-on-demand true only.
<richard1001> I wonder if it's actually reread the new configuration
<leafw> all I did was to restart the daemon from the System Services
<richard1001> That should have done it
<leafw> I agree
<richard1001> I don't see it (kded) in system services - but I see two instances in the process table
<leafw> in the system services it is in the lower right, in services
<leafw> I have a ppc breezy, it shows mac-style
<leafw> I've posted a question in kubuntuforums.net
<leafw> let's see what happens
<leafw> gotta go
<os2mac> did updates, sound no workie...
<os2mac> sound card is recognized, levels are up, mute is off... but no sound.
<os2mac> any ideas?
<Forza> Does programs i uninstall leave any traces in Linux?
<apokryphos> yes, the config files are around still
<raphink> if you just uninstall, then yes Forza
<raphink> unless you use the purge option
<apokryphos> use the --purge option in apt-get to remove them
<raphink> apokryphos: ;)
<os2mac> no help avail for me then?
<Hobbsee> os2mac: made sure that line jack sense and headphone jack sense are muted?
<Forza> Aint there any way to get the Package Manager in Kubuntu to uninstall them completely without leaving any traces behind 'cause i don't like working through the console?
<os2mac> not to sound like an ass... but how do I do that? throught the sound mixer
<Forza> ...and is there any program that cleans up old traces??
<Forza> Someone plz?
<nekostar> install synaptic
<nekostar> its way better than the kubuntu one :D
<os2mac> Hobbsee?
<Forza> nekostar, does it also fix old traces??
<nekostar> you might have to install a package then tell it to purge it but should
<nekostar> say i had gaim and waneted to kill EVERYTHING i could do that or um
<nekostar> apt-get remove --purge gaim
* nekostar shrugs
<nekostar> but there is an option in synaptic to purge :)
* apokryphos nods
<nekostar> im sorry i just dont know the kde manager well
<apokryphos> I think it calls it "Complete Removal"
<nekostar> nalioth, might know
<nekostar> yeah thats the one apokryphos i think :)
<apokryphos> there isn't one
<nekostar> isn't one what
<nekostar> adept i think its called
<nalioth> might know what?
<apokryphos> there isn't a purge option in adept
<Forza> Sad there isn't such a program as CCleaner to Linux aswell
<nekostar> about using a gui package monitor in kubuntu to purge packages>?
* nekostar only knows about the synaptic one tbh
<nalioth> adept needs some work to catch up to synaptic, tis true
<Forza> Why doesn't Kubuntu use Synaptic as default then??
<nekostar> is there any failings with using synaptic in kubuntu nalioth ?
<nekostar> besides some extra packages to support it?
<apokryphos> there isn't
<nekostar> kaw
<nekostar> kay **
<nekostar> b/k i know you cant sudo kate for instance :P
<kkathman> nekostar:  no, but you can kdesu kate
<kkathman> if you are in KDE, you should use kdesu, at the CLI, use sudo
<nekostar> o:
<nekostar> kde su
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> i prefer a root pw and doing things as root but im cwazyt
<kkathman> yes you are
<nekostar> :)
<kkathman> even the wiki says you are asking for trouble
* nekostar shrugs
<nekostar> root was made for a reason :)
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> no need whatsoever in ubuntu
<nekostar> debian either
<nekostar> ~_^
<nalioth> nekostar: none at all
<nalioth> nekostar: just use kdesu to start it
<kkathman> I administer 3 boxes and never use root
<nekostar> neway :P
<apokryphos> sudo is the superior model
<nekostar> er
<nekostar> ubuntu on a box?
<nekostar> at a DC?
<bam_> anyone set up kubuntu for a bluetooth PAN?
<kkathman> in fact, its preferred, more safe and more secure
<nekostar> . . .
<Forza> Ok so I have installed Synaptic, but there is still one problem, how do I get rid of the old traces beside delete them manually?
<martman> i cant seem to mount my 2nd hard drive as a normal user
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> is the package in your system atm Forza ?
<nekostar> if not install it
<martman> i created a new decide on the desktop and edited my fstab
<martman> (added users to the options)
<nekostar> then select it again for COMPLETE removal
<sproingie> Forza: old traces of that?  you can use aptitude and search for ~c
<martman> but still get "could not enter"
<sproingie> Forza: then use _ to purge it
<Forza> nekostar, i dont remeber all the programs i have had installed
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> lets back up
<nekostar> what does it do
<nekostar> and why are you erasing the traces
<Forza> 'cause im want a clean system
<sproingie> dpkg --list | grep '^.c'
<nekostar> eh
<sproingie> then apt-get remove --purge whichever packages it lists
<nekostar> there's a package that goes with deborphan
<nekostar> ..
<nekostar> gimme sec
<apokryphos> debfoster
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> thats the one :)
<obsrv> I cant browse FTP with Krusader. It says that "ftp protocol is not supported with Krusader"
<obsrv> What can I do?
<bobbyd> obsrv, use konqueror?
<sproingie> does debfoster detect removed but still configured packages?
<sproingie> doesn't look like it when i run it
<nekostar> dunno
<nekostar> look if its a user config just look for the thing in /home/username
<nekostar> :D
<nekostar> otherwise dont worry about the remains unless its messing with a new package
<obsrv> I want to use Krusader
<obsrv> like I always do
<obsrv> but in KUbuntu I cant
<sproingie> or just do what i suggest and use aptitude or grep to search for them
<apokryphos> obsrv: why krusader?
<obsrv> because I got used to it
<obsrv> I always use it for these things
<obsrv> ftp, local browsing
<apokryphos> Konqueror is the way!
<Forza> aptitude is installed somewhere, cant find any icon to it though, how do I do to start it with the console?
<apokryphos> krusader is just a duplication of effort, really
<apokryphos> Forza: aptitude is CLI
<obsrv> duplication of effort?
<apokryphos> yes
<kkathman> I find, personally, that krusader is much more reliable apokryphos :)
<obsrv> how to understand?
<martman> i keep getting "unable to enter" and "you do not havce access rights to this location" when i try and mount a partion
<martman> i edited the fstab file
<kkathman> konqeror as a file manager is very slow, and has problems deleting files
<apokryphos> obsrv: I consider it pretty much obsolete, with Konq being around, personally.
<martman> and chmod a+rw it
<apokryphos> kkathman: never experienced severe problems
<apokryphos> (with crashing or otherwise)
<kkathman> apokryphos: Im sorry to disagree, but I much prefer krusader
<Kibou> konq now is a 2-panel fm?
<apokryphos> kkathman: what problem?
<kkathman> apokryphos: deleting files especially
<apokryphos> kkathman: yeah, what's the problem
<kkathman> apokryphos: select 3 or 4, then click delete...it pops open that dialog, and takes 45seconds to 1 minute to delete
<bobbyd> the firefox flash plugin uses a crazy amount of CPU time on this page: http://www.bbc.co.uk/broadband/
<apokryphos> on a side note, I thought krusader supported all the same kioslaves as Konq
<apokryphos> kkathman: it transfers them to trash, that's why. If you don't want to it to, then shift+delete
<kkathman> no
<Forza> Dont Linux also have a registry as Windows where programs leave some traces 2?
<kkathman> it shouldnt take it THAT long to transfer tho
<kkathman> apokryphos: krusader does have the option to delete or shred, also
<apokryphos> kkathman: cancel that, I see no lag even when transferring to trash (haven't done *That* in a while). Just did 10 and it does it instantly here
<apokryphos> dialogue doesn't even have time to come up
<kkathman> apokryphos: then Im open as to some setting on my computer that needs tweaking
<apokryphos> obsrv: worth checking to see if fish:// works in krusader -- use just like ftp:/
<apokryphos> kkathman: does this happen with big files, or just many files?
<kkathman> this is a persistent problem
<apokryphos> though 5 files isn't really "many"
<kkathman> apokryphos: it doesnt matter if its one or 5 or 10
<apokryphos> I'd say there's definitely a problem there then
<kkathman> right..I agree, ideas?
<kkathman> my disk isnt even 50% full
<kkathman> and krusader deletes them immediately
<kkathman> no lag whatsoever
<apokryphos> thinking about it, a plain transfer to trash is just an mv -- doesn't change the file's actual location on the disk, so it should always be pretty much instant
<apokryphos> kkathman: I don't really know what could cause that. I'd say compile a bug report
<apokryphos> perhaps mention that it works fine on mv/krusader etc
<kkathman> I guess it wouldnt be a bug if its not repeatable tho, apokryphos
<apokryphos> kkathman: reproducable. Well, it is for you.
<kkathman> apokryphos: in konq  isnt it just doing an mv from point A to ~/.local/share/.Trash
<apokryphos> *nod*
<kkathman> er Trash
<apokryphos> well, yeah
<apokryphos> Trash:/, specifically
<kkathman> I can easily do an mv at the CLI and its instantaneous
<apokryphos> yup
<kkathman> so thats why it SEEMS to be in Konq
<apokryphos> even a cp shouldn't take a minute, though, of course
<kkathman> right
<apokryphos> kkathman: bugs.kde.org it is, I'd say
<Forza>  Dont Linux also have a registry as Windows where programs leave some traces 2?
* apokryphos detects paranoia :P
<Forza> apokryphos, u got me but nevertheless i would like an answer :)
<apokryphos> if you purge, then it removes the config files
<gurumeditationer> Hi room, has anyone got a link to a 64bit faq that answers questions on getting w32codecs working on amd64 kubuntu 5.10?
<apokryphos> if someone wanted to check your terminal log, they could find out what you've been up to though ;-)
<apokryphos> gurumeditationer: can't, without a 32-bit chroot. Hence the w32 ;-)
<gurumeditationer> in fedora core I could uninstall libxine x86-64 and install the i386 one and then the codecs would work
<apokryphos> xine can still play pretty much most things
<apokryphos> (including some wmvs)
<Forza> VLC + Mplayer isn't bad either
<gurumeditationer> I'm gonna have to solve this problem for flash anyhow
* apokryphos prefers kaffeine above all others
<apokryphos> no flash on 64-bit
<apokryphos> (not even for Windoze)
<gurumeditationer> yeah, but I could use firefox 32bit with the flash
<gurumeditationer> (on fc)
<Forza> apokryphos, can u stream wmv3 files with kaffeine?
<apokryphos> you'd need to have a 32-bit chroot
<bam_> can anyone help with a amarok issue?
<apokryphos> Forza: no idea
<gurumeditationer> is there a good guide on going about this?
<apokryphos> bam_: no-one can if you don't mention it ;-)
<apokryphos> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bam_> lo;l
<gurumeditationer> cheers dude
<bam_> GStreamer-ERROR **: file gstelement.c: line 2993 (gst_element_change_state): assertion failed: (time >= element->base_time)
<bam_> aborting...
<bam_>  keep getting this, any ideas?
<Forza> dont think so, i had a hard time to get any player to play some streaming pr0n in wmv3 excepr for Mplayer
<apokryphos> bam_: no idea, but I always use xine engine on amarok
<bam_> hmmm i will try
<apokryphos> Forza: solution: forget streams!
<Forza> apokryphos, streams are sometimes handy...
<Forza> And it did work finally with Mplayer
<bam_> perfecto!
<Forza> What's the main reason u guys uses Linux?
<bam_> faster than windows
<bam_> more tweakable too
<bobbyd> Forza, i don't like stealing software and I can't afford to buy all the microsoft products
<bobbyd> Forza, less suceptable to viruses
<bam_> then dont look at my 2nd hdd
<Forza> bobbyd same reason as me then
<zozvozozo> i'm new to kubuntu. have a problem i'm sure will annoy someone. :)
<bobbyd> Forza, I don't want to owe anyone anything, I contribute to the projects I use, but I don't want to be forced to pay for something that doesn't fit my needs
<bobbyd> zozvozozo, just ask...
<bobbyd> zozvozozo, or, dataja
<zozvozozo> just don't understand why glibc is not readily available.
<bam_> so how do I make xine the default dvd player?
<zozvozozo> is it not possible to just download and install glibc via Adept?
<bobbyd> zozvozozo, that question will get more answers in #ubuntu as it's not Kubuntu specific...
<bobbyd> zozvozozo, why do you need it?
<zozvozozo> well, could not get Midnight Commander that way either, so in trying to build it, it needs it and i assumed it'd be there, it is not.
<bobbyd> zozvozozo, midnight commander is in the 'universe' repository
<bobbyd> zozvozozo, and to get glibc you install libc-dev
<randabis> rofsmx
<sproingie> apt-get build-dep whatever
<Forza> Hmm, I wonder why some swedish letters is messed up in filenames I download to my computer but not in files I create locally
<sproingie> Forza: using ftp?
<Forza> nope
<Forza> the same apply to files i copy from cds
<bobbyd> zozvozozo, you would probably be best doing "apt-get build-essential"
<sproingie> cd's have some weird and stupid hack to handle non-ascii filenames
<Forza> sproingie, yeah but I don't know why it does the same to files i download?
<Forza> It's really annoying 'cause i can't open some files with .  and  in their names 'cause of it
<sproingie> could be whatever you're downloading with doing some kind of translation
<sproingie> you using unicode?
<Forza> rather iso 8859-1
<Forza> but when i browse one of those files with the special letters i can set the charset to everything except iso 8859-1
<sproingie> couldn't tell you off the top of my head why it's doing that
<sproingie> try a different transfer method, like ssh
<sproingie> er scp
<Macke> what is the requirements for kubuntu with KDE??
<Macke> i mean PC specs
<nalioth> Macke: what do you have ?
<leafw> Macke: I run it on a powerbook.
<leafw> requirements are quite low.
<`Nomad> I need help.. I updated to KDE 3.5, and no whave everything up to date.  But, kicker keeps disapearing.. I can,t get it to stay
<Macke> i have a 233Mhz laptop
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<nalioth> Macke: perhaps you'd get more speed from the above
<Knowerrors> !dma
<guest_> need to get multimointor support...how?
<lewis> what is the hw-detect command
<_chris> has anyone installed X11R7.0 on breezy yet?
<nalioth> _chris: it will not appear on breezy at all
<_chris> so source huh
<_chris> im not sure I'm willing to try that on my work system :)
<nalioth> _chris: 7.0 will be in dapper
<_chris> nalioth, how stable is dapper at this point?
<nalioth> not very, atm
* xtacocorex is away: sleep
<pussfeller> how can i get a 2.6.13 kernel without compiling it manually
<kalenedrael> You don't.
<kalenedrael> You compile it manually :P
<pussfeller> or how can i make sure its set up the way ubuntu wants it
<kalenedrael> You can compile any kernel you want, Ubuntu won't mind.
<pussfeller> in theory
<kalenedrael> In practice.
<kalenedrael> I'm running kernel 2.6.13.
<pussfeller> theres like a gazillion things to check tho
<kalenedrael> A gazillion what?
<pussfeller> all that stuff in qtconfig
<kalenedrael> I just make menuconfig, make, make modules_install, make install
<pussfeller> it builds all the stuff as modules taht need to be modules, and all the stuff that needs to be in the kernel itself that way too?
<pussfeller> like ext3 support and all taht
<kalenedrael> Well, you should look through it and select what you need and what you don't need.
<pussfeller> thats what I am trying to avoid :)
<pussfeller> i was thinking, put dapper in my sources, get that kernel only, and then return to breezy and reboot
<kalenedrael> Ok, well, you can copy the config.
<pussfeller> ah hah
<kalenedrael> zcat /proc/config.gz
<kalenedrael> (if it exists, which it should)
<pussfeller> i can diff them and see what new stuff is in 2.6.13
<pussfeller> and paste it or patch it
<crimsun> Dapper's 2.6.15 depends on a lot of infrastructure than isn't in Breezy
<crimsun> it's generally not a problem if you avoid using modules; otherwise you'll have a difficult time with the udev New World Order in Breezy
<crimsun> (since, well, the udev isn't new enough in Breezy)
<pussfeller> thtas why I didnt do it :)
<pussfeller> crimsun: you think they will release a 2/6/13 kernel anytime soon?
<crimsun> pussfeller: for Breezy? No. Nothing new save security fixes (generally).
<pussfeller> ok
<crimsun> our 2.6.12 is already more 2.6.13 than it is 2.6.12.
<_sara> hello
<_sara> can anyone tell me how to install a .sh file.. im in terminal as root and in the right folder/....
<pussfeller> sh files are scripts
<pussfeller> to run one, "sh file"
<pussfeller> or chmod +x file, then ./file, if yer in the dir
<dabaR_> how are file associations set in kde? Like to open a .mp3 with amarok, for example...
<_sara> hi
<dabaR_> hey
<_sara> anyone up?
<_sara> cool
<_sara> can u help me install a  .sh file.... im in the right directory and im root
<_sara> but i cant remeber the command
<dabaR_> _sara: use sudo rather. but...to install a blah.sh file, you run "chmod +x blah.sh && ./blah.sh". Do you know the file is safe?
<dabaR_> !rootsudo
<ubotu> hmm... rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<_sara> yes
<_sara> so the command is chmod +x audiokonvertor.sh   ?
<dabaR_> ok, then substitute blah in my sentence for the real name of the file, and run that.
<dabaR_> chmod +x allows the .sh file to be executable
<dabaR_> ./ is for the shell to know that the file is in this directory you are in, and not somewhere on your $PATH which is where the shell normally looks for commands when you type one in.
<dabaR_> is it only canadian people in here or what?
<_sara> the file is called install .sh
<_sara> when i type chmod +x install.sh   it goes to the next line but shows no error or anything.. did it do it?
<dabaR_> _sara: copy and paste this into the terminal then with no parenthesys "chmod +x install.sh && ./install.sh".
<dabaR_> I think it did do it.
<_sara> Installation cancelled.
<_sara> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<_sara> Xlib: No protocol specified
<_sara> kdialog: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<dabaR_> _sara: this is in a terminal inside your desktop, or in a console(alt+ctrl+f1 for examople is a console)
<_sara> konsole
<dabaR_> ya, most likely, especially if that is the output you get from running ./install.sh
<_sara> im trying basicsally to convert m4a music files to mp3 is why im trying to install the .sh file
<dabaR_> what are you installing anyhow?
<_sara> auduokonvertor
<dabaR_> !info audiokonvertor
<_sara> i was hoping i could use k3b but no
<dabaR_> audio, right?
<dabaR_> !info audiokonverter
<_sara> from m4a format to mp3
<dabaR_> ya, did you run this as root? try not as root, just ./install.sh
<_sara> ok i'll try
<kub-01> does anyone know why after correctly following QT's INSTALL file instructions, I get an error claiming there is no make file when i attempt to run the "configure" script?  I thought the make file was created by "configure".
<dabaR_> post the install file to pastebin
<dabaR_> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mac__> how can I get bitmap fonts (e.g., helvetica, terminus) to be available in KDE apps, such as konsole?
<delltony> hi anyone arouund?
<seth_k|lappy> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<Hobbsee> quite possibly
<delltony> hey anyoen good with partions ? reason i ask is gparted hates me
<delltony> i need to give windoze about 10 more gig from my linux part
<delltony> but i can't get it to resize :(
<Hobbsee> why wont it resize?
<delltony> thats what id like to know
<delltony> its grayed out
<seth_k|lappy> you can't resize active parts, for one
<seth_k|lappy> you need ntfsprogs to touch NTFS, for two
<delltony> oh
<delltony> so  basically i need to use partmagic on the windows part?
<Hobbsee> or fdisk, isnt it?  the linux one?
<delltony> only reason and i do mean only reason i'm even using windows is cause i got a tivo and it has this tivo desktop thiing
<delltony> what kills me though is tivo runs total linux
<delltony> why it can't make a tivo desktop for linux is beyond me
<delltony> well thanks i'm going to go play with part magic
<Steven_M> hi all\
<Steven_M> I just installed gnone on my kubuntu distro, but gnome is not shown in my session type menu. How do I get into gnome?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:gintas] : Merry Christmas!
<Hobbsee> gintas: ?
<Hobbsee> why'd you do that?
<gintas> soryry
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Merry Christmas! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Frazer> :) Konversation is a nice IRC client
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> irssi's also nice, if you're in a console-y mood
<Hentai^XP> I use irssi
<Hobbsee> kvirc's apparently also nice
<Hobbsee> not used it though
<Frazer> iv not tried either
<Hobbsee> kkathman uses it, and likes it
<Hentai^XP> where did this bar come from
<Hobbsee> which bar?
<Hentai^XP> some bar found itself onto my desktop
<Hentai^XP> but I guess I had hit something eariler
<Frazer> well iv been using KDE for a week and I like
<Hobbsee> :)
<Frazer> anywhere good to get themes from? Im kind of easily bored
<Frazer> like to change for each week
<Hobbsee> kde-look.org
<Hobbsee> have a look there, and drool - you'll never look for other themes again
<Hobbsee> and icons and screensavers, and etc etc etc...
<Frazer> oh :) ill go look
<Hentai^XP> yeah its cool
<Frazer> lol there are to manny XP style themes
<Hentai^XP> yeah but you got to patch your uxtheme.dll
<Frazer> :) there is pretty much themes for everything
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and icons
<Hobbsee> and a whole lot of other pretty stuff :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Hobbsee> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi Hobbsee
<neoncode> How do I know if "make" has worked correctly?
<Hobbsee> no errors from it?
<Hobbsee> look at the last few lines...
<neoncode> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<neoncode> Uh oh... the last line is that
<Hobbsee> pastebin the entire last section?
<Hobbsee> as in, error probably occured before that point, pretty hard to see what it is without more info
<neoncode> hold on. I'll pastebin it
<Hobbsee> k
<neoncode> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/480039
<neoncode> The configure script gave no errors
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> dont know sorry, it's not a dependancy error, or anything simple like that...
<neoncode> ._.
<neoncode> Should I just checkisnstall it anyway?
<Hobbsee> you could try...
<Hobbsee> doubt it would kill anything :P
<neoncode> How do I use checkinstall anyway? What command do I use?
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Away at the moment
<manveru> !checkinstall
<ubotu> rumour has it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Hobbsee> sudo checkinstall
<manveru> like Hobbsee says :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> hi manveru
<manveru> after that just type enter... should work without any change
<manveru> hey :)
<neoncode> uh,oh.. "****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation."
<neoncode> Oh well
<manveru> there's a changelog
<manveru> uhm, or log
<manveru> where you can see why it failed
<FHX> HHi
<FHX> Could someone help me out? i've run into some trouble while installing Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> FHX: ask your question, then we'll see if someone knows the answer :P
<FHX> Hehe okay, well what happens is I tried installing hte Cd when booting
<FHX> I'm not partitioning, but erasing the entire hard drive. But it errored, so I re-burned the CD on anothe rcomputer properly, slow and everything and checked the images, then tried it again, and it failed. Then I tried it a third time and now when I go to partitions step it only allows me to manually edit the tables
<FHX> what should I do?
<Hobbsee> *rereads*
<Hobbsee> you can do a manual edit, delete all the current partitions, then say "do it automatically"
<Hobbsee> what was the error?
<FHX> I'm quite panicked..it's my first time trying this out.
<FHX> Error with copying the files
<FHX> how do I delete all the current partitions?
<Hobbsee> you're chatting from a separate machine, i take it?
<FHX> right now I don't even have anything ot start up to
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> laptop
<FHX> XD my computer's in a mess
<FHX> apparently it doens't even sense a root
<Hobbsee> go in to one of the partitions, from the installer, then select "delete this partition"
<Hobbsee> then the next, then the next
<Hobbsee> etc
<FHX> Where?
<FHX> It doesn't show me any partitions
<Hobbsee> once you get to the manual partition section
<FHX> okay hang on i'll restart it again and get to tha tsection
<FHX> i didn't see any of my partitions last time
<Hobbsee> ok, probably a good idea :)
<FHX> yeah, i'm so scared. XD
<Hobbsee> do you happen to have a livecd there, by the way?
<Hobbsee> it doesnt bite...
<FHX> a live cd?
<Hobbsee> it does if you try to dual boot, and you dont know what you're doing
<Hobbsee> hehe right, clearly not then
<Hobbsee> doesnt matter
<FHX> I"m not dual booting
<FHX> i'm replacing everything so that my system only has Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's fine :)
<FHX> Still scared.
<FHX> x.x
<Hobbsee> my first shot was a dual boot - and i accidently "lost" windows...LOL
<FHX> XD yes but I'm afraid the partitions aren't undoable or osmething
<FHX> then that could be a big problem.
<Hobbsee> they arent - you wont get your old data back...
<FHX> no but I mean if I cna't use the space
<Hobbsee> that's what happens when you erase your entire hard drive :P
<Hobbsee> ah, right, yes
<FHX> Huh?
<Hobbsee> dont worry - i was joking around with you
<FHX> Yeah. What if it won't let me access the space? Then I' doomed
<FHX> x.x Shcary
<Hobbsee> then you format the master boot record, and try again, or that's what i'd do
<FHX> Okie if this doens't work could you help me with formatting the master boot record? I'm quite new to this.
<FHX> ok
<FHX> I'm at the partitioning step, it only offers me one option: "Manually edit partition table"
<Shibby> Hi dudes. Does someone know if it's possible to download streams via MPlayer?
<Hobbsee> yep, so go in there
<FHX> so I've pressed enter and I'm in there, what should i do?
<Hobbsee> ok, do you see any partitions in there?
<Hobbsee> Shibby: no clue, sorry
<FHX> it says: Configure software Raid, Configure the LVM, Guided partitioning, Help on partitioning, Undo change sto partitions, Finish partitioning an dwrite changes to disk
<FHX> no partitions in there
<FHX> *is worried*
<FHX> I'm pretty sure I've looked thoroughly in all of them, no partitions ot be seen
* Hobbsee looks for screenshot
<FHX> during my first few tries it also had: Erase entirely and use IDE .. or something along htose lines. but now, none of that.
<FHX> How do I undo this big mess..=/
<FHX> I feel stupid. XD
<Hobbsee> darn, cant find a screenshot
<FHX> sigh.
<Hobbsee> try guided partitioning
<Hobbsee> just see what that does
<Hobbsee> hopefully, it'll look at whatever you have, get rid of it, and replace it
<FHX> it only allows me that same option to go back to that page: Manually edit partition table
<FHX> which means there's no disk space to partition
<Hobbsee> yeah, then go into the manually edit partition table
<FHX> mhm, and I'm back in that place with the list of options i typed just now.
<FHX> x.x
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> you can always try the undo changes to partitions, and see what that does
* Hobbsee clearly needs to do a reinstall again, so she can see what all the options are
<Mr-Falkor> when I type: free -m in the terminal, I only have 25mb free, is that normal ? my total mem is 504
<Mr-Falkor> and I got 485 used
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> i tried that
<FHX> it brings me to a blank screen and doens' tbudge.
<FHX> im supposing since it can't eve ndetect it it probably won't be able ot remove them.
<FHX> How do I start from scratch?
<Hobbsee> FHX: i'd probably ask this in #ubuntu - the installer is the same, and there are a lot more people there, probably some who have done it recently, and can step you through this
<FHX> Alright..thanks
<FHX> Hm..supposing this problem cna't be solved, what should I do?
<Mr-Falkor> FHX, burn backup CD`s, and do a fresh install
<Hobbsee> of what though?
<Mr-Falkor> mp3`s and stuff ?
<FHX> Mr-Falkor: everything's been wiped, I have no backups.
<Mr-Falkor> FHX, ok ; /
<Hobbsee> no, a fresh install of what, was more what i was thinking
<Hobbsee> this should be a fresh install
<Mr-Falkor> humm
<Mr-Falkor> only 19mem free, is that normal ?
<Hobbsee> mine's 29mb free
<Mr-Falkor> I`ve got 504 total
<Hobbsee> i'd say so
<Hobbsee> yeah, that looks about right
<Hobbsee> this is 487 total
<Mr-Falkor> and I got 484 used
<yannux> hye everybody
<Mr-Falkor> hi
<Hobbsee> FHX: is there documents or somethign on that drive that you didnt back up?
<FHX> I didn't bakcup anything except for data files
<yannux> someone know how to put new theme on kde 3.5 ?
<Hobbsee> yannux: download theme, go into system settings, appearances, themes, install new theme
<Hobbsee> FHX: then you can tell them that you can delete the entire disk - as long as you still have the files that you need
<Hobbsee> in #ubuntu, this is
<FHX> I don' thave that option
<yannux> Hobbsee: any themes item :s
<FHX> The only option I have is to manually edit tables
<Hobbsee> FHX: i meant telling the people in ubuntu that you can clear the disk, as you've backed up the data...
<Hobbsee> yannux: say what?  i dont understand
<FHX> oh okie
<yannux> Hobbsee: sorry I'm franche
<yannux> french*
<Hobbsee> no problems, but i still dont understand :P
<yannux> Hobbsee: In appearances I've not "themes"
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Hobbsee> sorry, it's under panel, not appearances :P
<Hobbsee> i usually use kcontrol - i never remember
<Hobbsee> no wait!
<Hobbsee> it's appearances, colour
<yannux> yes it is on kcontrol, but not on system settings :s
<Hobbsee> use either :P - both work
<yannux> Hobbsee:  yes :)
<yannux> Hobbsee: I thinked that kcontrol was out
<rzei> hi everyone, i just installed kubuntu 5.10 and i cant change the resolution used for the login screen (2048x1536 or something), i am able to change the resolution used for my desktop however.. any ideas how to make that login screen run at 1600x1280 for example?
<apokryphos> rzei: it's odd, since the login screen won't obey any settings in krandrtray -- the only real way, a lot of the time, is to make it so that it's the only option in your xorg.conf
<apokryphos> similarly, you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to edit your xorg.conf, and there deselect all other resolution options.
<rzei> argh :) and i thought i wouldn't have to use that anymore :D well that's ok, having done that for thousands of times.. i was just hoping that someone would had made a better solution to this already :)
<rzei> hmm maybe i'll try that dpkg-reconfigure if that's anything more user friendly than sudo nano -wi etc
<apokryphos> rzei: it's a CLI wizard to configuring your X
<rzei> apokryphos: something like xf86config before xorg?
* apokryphos nods
<rzei> oki, well i guess it then goes easier by just manually editing
<rzei> quite frankly i'm very glad how kubuntu managed to get my monitor and video card settings right automatically
<rzei> it's the first time any linux distribution has been able to do it.. it seems that dri is on for default too
<dragonkh> hello
<_pablo> hola, tengo linux y windows instalados en un mismo disco duro, la musica la tengo en windows, como puedo escuchar desde este sistema operativo la musica q tengo en windows?????
<raphink> _pablo: /join #kubuntu-es por favor
<hugelmopf> _pablo: this is a english-speaking list. you might want to try #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<treakath> hey
<treakath> all
<lamp--> hoi
<treakath> how are you
<lamp--> kde 3.5 is nice
<Tm_T> !koffice
<ubotu> KOffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org
<Tm_T> hmm
<luix> Hello Dukes! Anyone able to help w/ ATI driver issue?
<Tm_T> luix: sure, have you checked from wiki?
<luix> Done everything i could find in wikis and howtos on ubuntu.org
<luix> No dice :(
<luix> Damn hit the wrong button
<luix> Tm_T: would it help if i Posted errors from xorg.0.log?
<Tm_T> luix: dunno, I don't have ati on my dapper box
<luix> Tm_T: I'm at wits end! Can't figure it out...   followed many threads and how to's, I'm starting to suspect maybe there is a bug with ATI driver concerning RADEON AIW card!
<Tm_T> AIW ?
<luix> All In Wonder
<Tm_T> hmm, what series? what's your problem?
<luix> 9800PRO
<luix> driver loads but still shows mesa drivers used
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> sounds... hilarious ;)
<luix> tell me about it!
<luix> LIke many on forums, me starting to hate ATI for bad Linux support!
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Tm_T> have you checked that one?
<luix> tried that already
<luix> almost know that how to by heart now :)
<luix> actualy now that i remember I did have it working once with FC4
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIOnBreezyOpenGLFix
<Tm_T> sounds familiar that one?
<luix> no because I do have erros in xorg.0.log
<Tm_T> 0what kind of errors? use pastebin if you have multiple lines
<luix> me going to paste bin...  stand by :)
<Tm_T> aye sir
<luix> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/480146
<noc> jsut install real player
<noc> and connot watch movie  with it
<noc> ?
<luix> try VLC media player
<noc> where can i found this?
<Tm_T> luix: interesting, you're sure agp module is loaded properly?
<luix> google it
<Tm_T> luix: sudo apt-get install vlc ;)
<noc> i will try now
<Tm_T> aye
<luix> Tm_T: how do i make sure it is?  I think it is cause I don't see any error to that regard!
<Tm_T> luix: lsmod | grep agp
<luix> ohh yes
<luix> remember doing that and it shows...   well let me do it again
<luix> intel_agp              21276  1
<Tm_T> hmm
<luix> agpgart                32328  2 intel_agp,fglrx
<luix> i get those two
<Tm_T> then I don't know, I'm not home and not in my "doing all in a second" gear ;)
<Tm_T> but, good luck with it
<luix> thx
<FHX> Hey all
<FHX> I'm stuck at preparing for installation 0%
<luix> Yeah its been a pain in the rear...  I know it works cause got it to work with FC4 once but had to try many times with fc4 too
<noc> how can i install new source list and update it
<noc> ?
<FHX> could someone help?
<FHX> it's been stuck for 20 minutes now
<FHX> i think that's abnormal..
<HeartBT> FHX, wha?
<HeartBT> I was not lookinga
<FHX> i'm installing kubuntu
<FHX> and i'm stuck at : installing packages
<FHX> it says: Preparing for installation...0%
<FHX> been at 0 for 20 minute snow
<HeartBT> nothing going?
<HeartBT> hdd light doing anything?
<FHX> nope
<FHX> just frozen there
<HeartBT> cd in drive?
<FHX> nope
<FHX> they ejected it
<FHX> so i took it out
<HeartBT> try to force a reboot.
<FHX> o.o
<FHX> but it won't ruin anything?
<FHX> ..
<HeartBT> if it's truly at zero, and not just showing zero, should be ok.
<FHX> ok
<FHX> what do i do when it reboots?
<HeartBT> hope it installs packages  :)
<FHX> so i ask it to boot from cd?
<FHX> or boot from my hd?
<luix> hd
<HeartBT> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<FHX> ok
<HeartBT> that's for whoever was asking about source lists.
<FHX> do i insert the cd now?
<HeartBT> FHX, crossing fingers?  no, no cd in tray
<FHX> i just did
<HeartBT> the fingers or the cd?
<FHX> XD the cd
<FHX> i read somewhere that it might help
<luix> HeartBT: any ideas on ATI?
<FHX> but.
<FHX> i did cross my toe
<FHX> *toes
<FHX> ;)
<FHX> there
<HeartBT> luix, I used to be a rabid ATI fan, then 3-4 years ago I got into linux and learned that I did not like them, so sorry.  I know that they are a pain to deal with in linux and that's about it.
<FHX> the cd thing worked
<FHX> it's now loading nicely, 5% and going =)
<noc> how can i add these sources.list to my machine?
<luix> thx
<HeartBT> Noc they go in the /etc/apt/ folder.
<HeartBT> make a backup of the original if I may advise.
<HeartBT> FHX, what was the cd trick?
<HeartBT> insert it when it reboots?
<FHX> yes
<FHX> useful, that
<FHX> i read it on google
<noc> thx Herat
<HeartBT> ?? it's a bootable disk!  how did it not boot to it?
<kinfo> No match for "it's"
<koshbot> it's[x] : No defenition found for word.
<FHX> i told it not to
<FHX> see , mhy harddrive is messed
<HeartBT> oh
<FHX> so it always has a screen right before booting
<FHX> thorugh which i can enter setup
<HeartBT> gotcha.
<FHX> ^^
<FHX> oooh shit.
<slow-motion> hallo
<FHX> i'm getting errors
<FHX> Buffer errors
<HeartBT> hollo
<FHX> any ideas?
<HeartBT> buffer?
<HeartBT> no
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> it says: Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block
<HeartBT> Eeek, that don't sound good.
<FHX> but it's continuing..so hopefully it'll work..
<FHX> *crosses toes, fingers, whatever else*
<HeartBT> did this pc have an os on it before kubuntu?
<FHX> yes
<FHX> windows
<FHX> but
<FHX> it was wiped from previous failed installations of kubuntu
<FHX> so in effect, I have no OS
<FHX> except for what's installing now..
<HeartBT> did windows work?
<FHX> yes
<FHX> but it was messed.
<HeartBT> well, did windows function withing the parameters set forth by ms
<FHX> I guess.
<HeartBT> is it possible there is a hardware problem?
<HeartBT> like bad HDD?
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> highly possible.
<HeartBT> ok
<FHX> I'm worried though, i hope my Kubuntu will still run well.
<FHX> =(
<HeartBT> if you have a failing hdd, or I/O board, then it may for a time, until it fails anyway.  Intermittant problems are the worst.
<FHX> ..
<FHX> what happens when it fails?
<FHX> do I take it to the professionals?
<FHX> x.x
<FHX> I don't trust them.
<HeartBT> How do you know that I'm not a professional?
<FHX> I don't..but I just don't like the idea of going into an unknown computer shop and asking for help.
<HeartBT> anyway, bad hdd is easy, really easy, you know how to replace one of them right?
<FHX> Nope.
<FHX> *glum*
<HeartBT> hold on.
<FHX> okie. *holds on*
<NPC_Crys> Sorry about that.
<NPC_Crys> So why won't amarok play me mp3's guys? I know you know.
<HeartBT> no codecs?
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: check the faq on kubuntu.org
<NPC_Crys> I've been trying to find a package to install with adept, but to no avail.
<HeartBT> FHX, I guess it's down.  there was a nice tutorial online with PICTURES! on how to replace that.  If I were you, I would start looking for stuff like that now, while it works, to familiarize yourself with it incase it one day don't
<FHX> aww..
<FHX> okay
<FHX> what does it consist of?
<FHX> so I basically buy a new hd and follow instructions to replace it?
<HeartBT> screws and a shiney box, and two cables usually.
* xtacocorex is away: work
<FHX> oh.
<HeartBT> yip
<FHX> Hm..how much is a hd usually?
<HeartBT> NPC_Crys, there are a number of files involved actually.
<HeartBT> depends on size FHX
<HeartBT> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<NPC_Crys> HeartBT it was only one or two for ubuntu.
<FHX> HeartBT: Hm..what size would you recommend to get?
<HeartBT> FHX, at least a 30gb, at least.
<NPC_Crys> Okay, the faq hit the nail on the head.
<HeartBT> which faq?
<FHX> HeartBT: Oh. I'm running on 40. XD so I'd probably opt for more or the same
<HeartBT> FHX, sure, there ya go.
<HeartBT> is it installing?
<FHX> Any ideas on the cost of a 40gb?
<FHX> yeah, installing well
<FHX> asides from the buffer errors
<FHX> but they've stopped now, only about 6-7 of them
<NPC_Crys> kubuntu faq. I'm adepting right now.
<HeartBT> www.pricegrabber.com or www.newegg.com
<HeartBT> NPC_Crys, ah.  yes. THE FAQ.
<HeartBT> Anyone want to send me a ticket to the south pacific?
<florian> hi there, anyone here who can help me with a little KDE 3.5.0 problem?
<HeartBT> florian, I can only try.
<NPC_Crys> commiting changes!
<florian> HeartBT: better than noting ;)
<HeartBT> florian, that's what I always say.  I'm not running it right now, but I have used it on another load, what's the prob.
<FHX> 78%...*continues reading book) ;P
<florian> HeartBT: my problem is that my system does not detect dvds correct anymore since installing 3.5.0
<HeartBT> does not detect correct?  as in, does'nt put them on desktop or....
<florian> HeartBT: Konq opens and i get the error: file or folder media:/hdc doesnt exist
<HeartBT> hdc IS your dvd drive?
<florian> HeartBT: yes
<HeartBT> so it might not be auto mounting.
<florian> HeartBT: yes. this is the problem
<florian> HeartBT: manual mounting works
<florian> HeartBT: normal CDs/CDRs get automounted correctly
<HeartBT> oh, to tell the truth, I do not know how kde handles automounting.  especially in light of it mounting cd's correct.
<HeartBT> I would actually enjoy stumbling through this with you, but I'm running knome right now.
<HeartBT> anyone else help out with this?
<florian> HeartBT: :)
<florian> HeartBT: i've read in the ubuntu forums and saw other users with this problem
<HeartBT> I would even offet to reboot to kde, but I have a 5 year old due to awaken soon, and he's gonna want banana pancakes.
<spacial> sup
<florian> HeartBT: rebooting kde does not solve this. this has to be a HAL problem, but i cannot solve it
<FHX> HeartBT: I think it may be stuck again
<FHX> =(
<HeartBT> florian, no I meant I would reboot to kde to help solve.
<FHX> "Configuring ttf-tamil-fonts 80%
<FHX> it's been at that for a while
<FHX> Ooh
<FHX> sorry, false alarm.
<FHX> It's moving..
<florian> HeartBT: ah, ok, i did not read clearly. :)
<FHX> I get panicked easily..XD
<spacial> does anybody know a app for comm. with nokia phone in kde?
<FHX> Is it possible to increase my partition for Kubuntu later on if I want to?
<HeartBT> sorry wrong x
<FHX> WOOHOO
<FHX> Login page
<FHX> *leaps in joy*
<FHX> LIterally.
<dragonkh> anyone used user-,mode-linux ?
<Phazeman> dragonkh: i did but it was about 2 years ago and it was under mandrake
<dragonkh> Phazeman: hmm ok  - I am strugglign with the networking bit
<dragonkh> Phazeman: also one of the kernels I dl says it mounts the filesytem as read only all the time
<FHX> question: where is the equivalent of microsoft word etc. located?
<NPC_Crys> Okay, I was a bit skeptical about this kde thing, but I'm liking the menus.
<FHX> yeh
<FHX> they're awesome
<FHX> ^^
<NPC_Crys> anybody got an ipod?
<NPC_Crys> I'd like to know how well amarok works with them before jumping in.
<FHX> amarok's pretty good I heard
<FHX> *launches it*
<NPC_Crys> Oh yea!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<NPC_Crys> Nevermind, I'm in. I'm running some songs from my shuffle on amarok.
<FHX> do you know where the equivalent of microsoft word is?
<FHX> i can't seem to find it
<JasperM> FHX : do you have OpenOffice installed ?
<NPC_Crys> Yeah, I'm gonna say ooo too.
<FHX> sorry dc'd
<FHX> I was asking, how do I install open office?
<JasperM> adept
<FHX> Where do I find adept?
<NPC_Crys> Hey, is it a beast to get java and flash going on this thing?
<FHX> and uh
<FHX> do i upgrade all my things?
<FHX> adept updater lists a whole bunch
<NPC_Crys> Well, I like to keep updated., but that won't make your ooo problem go away.
<FHX> ..
<FHX> ok
<FHX> how about the usb devices?
<FHX> i cNA"t get it to recognize thumb drives
<NPC_Crys> What you wanna do is see if openoffice is in your KDE or start menu under office.
<FHX> nope, not there
<FHX> Is there a way to install it?
<NPC_Crys> Okay, than instead of doing a full update, or maybe in addition to it, you ought to search for open office and install.
<NPC_Crys> You would use adept package manager.
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> where is that located?
<NPC_Crys> start>system>package manager (adept)
<NPC_Crys> If you are using breezy that is.
<FHX> ah, found it. XD still a newbie
<NPC_Crys> tskool. So am I.
<FHX> i ha vea lot of open office listed should I install all of them?
<NPC_Crys> hold on a sec. I'll get to where you are.
<NPC_Crys> It's a good thing I have a big task bar. I use all of it.
<FHX> ok
<FHX> XD
<FHX> say, i asked it to install 10 times and it's still not installed
<JasperM> You also can search on ubuntu for the automatix-kubuntu installer script. This will install all you need ;)
<FHX> JasperM: Where will I find that? o.o
<JasperM> FHX : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<FHX> ty
<FHX> I can't get kopete to sign me in. =(
<JasperM> FHX : do you got a firewall ?
<NPC_Crys> Shout at it.
<NPC_Crys> It's just being lazy to aggrevate you.
<JasperM> LOL
<FHX> No firewall
<FHX> i only just got this thing running
<FHX> XD
<rzei> hmm of what name are xorg dev packages? headers etc needed to build mplayer
<rzei> i've got "main", "restricted", "universe" repositories for 5.10 kubuntu but i cannot xorg-dev or something like that
<FHX> I can't get the automatix to work
<FHX> i'm in konsole and i typed the entire code out
<FHX> it says it can't be found..
<FHX> or is it still downloading? how do I view odwnloads?
<NPC_Crys> I need a mass renamer or something.
<FHX> XD
<FHX> hey i'm really stuck
<NPC_Crys> Seriously. It's easy to put things on an ipod if you've got the itunes, but it doesn't have a function to take things off.
<FHX> automatix won't work for me
<FHX> I followed the instructions and all
<NPC_Crys> I don't even know what that is.
<NPC_Crys> Hey thumper.
<FHX> it's supposed to help me install open office and all the essentials
<FHX> XD
<NPC_Crys> I have a friend who goes by that name, but he is hopelessly addicted to windows.
<_thumper_> NPC_Crys, hi
<_thumper_> NPC_Crys, not your windows friend :)
<_thumper_> unfortunately, gotta go again
<rzei> oh i needed to get xlibs-dev .. ofc
<rzei> and its depends
<FHX> oi
<FHX> my start menu is gone
<FHX> what do i do?
<FHX> XD
<bbense> hey folks :D
<FHX> ok seriously
<FHX> it disappeared
<FHX> XD
<FHX> ok i'm shutting down this laptop
<FHX> hopefully i'll return on irc with my new Kubuntu
<FHX> =)
<FHX> cyou guys
<NPC_Crys> cyou
<ingrato> hi
<ingrato> how do I install kdevelop? it's not shown in Adept
<hxkoh> Hello
<hxkoh> XD FHX here
<hxkoh> I still can't get the thing to recognize my usb devices =/
<ingrato> how do I install kdevelop? it's not shown in Adept
<hxkoh> How do I get it to recognize my usb devices?
<murtun> what is it?
<murtun> ok :P
<murtun> WHat Packages does Kubuntu use?
<murtun> *.deb?
<hugelmopf> murtun: yes
<murtun> k
<murtun> what tool would i use to install?
<hugelmopf> ingrato: kdevelop3 is in breezy/main. it should show up in adept.
<hugelmopf> murtun: a graphical package manager in kubuntu is "Adept", which you find in the menu under "System"
<murtun> great thanx
<ingrato> hugelmopf but it's not shown :(
<hugelmopf> ingrato: do you have any filters activated?
<ingrato> under State Filters, all are seleted
<ingrato> selected
<hugelmopf> ingrato: sorry, my mistake. it is in the breezy/universe repository, which you probably don't have activated?
<ingrato> is breezy/main same as cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10_Breezy Badger_-Release i386 (20051012)]  ? or is that from literally the cdrom
<ingrato> it says it's not supported that's why
<ingrato> it says ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<hugelmopf> that just means, there is no official support for packages in this repository
<ingrato> i see, so I enable this and then "Fetch Updates"?
<hugelmopf> yes.
<apokryphos> ingrato: no, it isn't
<apokryphos> (not the same as main)
<apokryphos> there's a *lot* more stuff in main =)
<ingrato> ahhh, what do I do
<ingrato> how do I get kdevelop to show up
<hugelmopf> did you fetch updates?
<apokryphos> ingrato: what are you trying to do?
<ingrato> ok, i right clicked on it, and selected Enable, and now i'm clicking fetch updates
<ingrato> apokryphos: install kdevelop, but it doesn't show up in adept
<apokryphos> I think it's in Universe
<apokryphos> !info kdevelop
<apokryphos> ubotu is damn slow these days
<ubotu> I don't know, apokryphos
<nalioth> no, ubotu's database is slow these days
<apokryphos> hm
<ingrato> everytime I go back to manage repositories, it shows the breezy/universe disabled, it doesn't stay enabled, why?
<apokryphos> ingrato: you didn't click "Apply"?
<ingrato> ah
<ingrato> now it's downloading from universe
<ingrato> and the sources, let me check again
<ingrato> there it is !
<hugelmopf> :)
<javier> buenas
<javier> alguno por aqui?
<hxkoh> Ello.
<hxkoh> Does anyone know if there are kubuntu desktop "skins"?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ingrato> thanks
<apokryphos> nalioth: what's "or" in Spanish? ;-)
<nalioth> o
<apokryphos> nalioth: so adding "o #kubuntu-es" would be correct?
<nalioth> apokryphos: as in maiz o harina
<nalioth> apokryphos: si
<apokryphos> no entiendo
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> ubotu: no es is <reply> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<apokryphos> hm
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* koshbot was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (responds to bot calls)
<apokryphos> nice
* koshbot was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!n=vorlon@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<hxkoh> Hm..
<hxkoh> amarok won't play my mp3 files
<frazer> lo all
<hxkoh> Any ideas?
<frazer> ah amarok ^^ are U using ALSA sound?
<hxkoh> No idea
<hxkoh> how to tell?
<hxkoh> i only just got kubuntu running an hour back
<hxkoh> XD still fudging my way around
<apokryphos> !kubuntufaq
<ubotu> apokryphos: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<apokryphos> gah
<apokryphos> !kubuntu faq is at http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<frazer> erm go to system setings
<frazer> its on the menue
<frazer> sound and multimedia   /  hardware
<hxkoh> yup
<hxkoh> i'm there
<apokryphos> hxkoh: just follow the FAQ
<frazer> are you on advanced linux sound acketecture
<frazer> lol bad spelling
<hxkoh> nope
<hxkoh> ok i changed it to that
<hxkoh> will it work now?
<frazer> try?
<apokryphos> the basic kubuntu installation doesn't come with mp3 codecs as they're propietary -- you need to install some thngs from universe to get them working
<hxkoh> just did
<hxkoh> doesn't work
<hxkoh> apokryphos: how do I dot hat?
<hxkoh> *do that
<frazer> erm im not tottaly sure what i did
<apokryphos> hxkoh: as I said, look on the official FAQ
<frazer> ill have a check now
<apokryphos> frazer: I'm totally sure that wouldn't work :)
<frazer> try the faq too
<frazer> u have to install some stuff too
<hxkoh> ok
<frazer> dont give up on amarok anyway cause its a good player
<apokryphos> !tell hxkoh about repositories
<apokryphos> hxkoh: you'll have to enable those extra repos, and then install akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad as it says
<hxkoh> ok
<hxkoh> hang on, is it possible to increase my partition space?
<frazer> ah :) akode-mpeg thats what i forgot
<_owner> testing
<_owner> 1 2 3
<_owner> works?
<frazer> oh anyone here have trouble with teamspeak
<raffaele> in kubuntu, there are special softwares for the creation of e-music?
* nalioth drops a tall building on _owner 
<_owner> i'm having trouble getting my KDE theme to change
<_owner> and opening a BIN file
<frazer> I cant get teamspeak to pick up any sound off my mic
<_owner> how you open a .BiN?
<nalioth> _owner: what type of bin is it?
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6229
<fit4lfe> can anyone help me out with this error ?
<_owner> umm.. limewire.bin
<fit4lfe> its from chroot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _owner about limewire
<apokryphos> _owner: install frostwire instead -- there's a deb for it too
<_owner> frostwire? ok
<apokryphos> !frostwire
<ubotu> methinks frostwire is at http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/i386/frostwire_4.9.37-1_i386.deb
<nalioth> fit4lfe: does your chroot fail or are you just concerned about the msg?
<_owner> i found frostwire
<_owner> at frostwire.com
<fit4lfe> I have the dir
<_owner> also
<fit4lfe> but i keep getting locales error
<apokryphos> _owner: it's just like Limewire
<_owner> if there's a .Bin file, how do you open it?
<apokryphos> _owner: you'll need sun-java installed first, though
<fit4lfe> and concerned about the msg
<_owner> just for next ime
<nalioth> _owner: if you read the info ubotu sent you, you'll see
<apokryphos> _owner: make sure it's executable (chmod a+x somefile.bin), and then just execute it: ./somefile.bin
<fit4lfe> the doc for chroot didn't anything about these errors
<_owner> java 2 platform
<_owner> or java 2 platform Mirco ?
<apokryphos> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<apokryphos> there
<_owner> thanks
<nalioth> fit4lfe: the chroot works, tho?
<fit4lfe> how do you know if it works
<fit4lfe> with out runnning apps ?
<_owner> whats a .Deb?
<apokryphos> _owner: a package. Might help if you think of it as an .exe in windoze, though there are some significant differences.
<_owner> i'm new to linux, started last night..
<nalioth> fit4lfe: we all get those errors
<fit4lfe> oh really
<hugelmopf> _owner: it is the package format that (k)ubuntu uses for installing software.
<_owner> ok thanks
<fit4lfe> so how do I start firefox or anyother application
<lucas> hey everyone. Just installed kubuntu (5.10) on asus laptop.  KDE loads, but the display is a bit messed up. Windows seem to be displaying arbitrary pieces of memory.  The gfx "card" is nvidia.
<apokryphos> fit4lfe: from the menu, or alt+f2 -> programname
<_owner> i download it, but it open in  some notepad like program
<lucas> I noticed that the xorg config file says to use the 'nv' driver, but lsmod doesn't show that one.
<apokryphos> _owner: just download it, then go to where it is in Konqueror, and Right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install
<fit4lfe> hmm
<lucas> if I try modprobe nv, it says the module isn't found.  I do see ivga16fb module loaded.
<apokryphos> why not use nvidia instead?
<fit4lfe> how about when running synaptic
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_owner> now what do I do after i download it?
<fit4lfe> how do you do that in chroot
<apokryphos> _owner: check my last message
<_owner> ok
<nalioth> fit4lfe: i suspect you should stick to CLI things in a chroot
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: you might want to install and use dchroot. it will let you easily run a chroot-application from your main system.
<fit4lfe> I have dchroot installed too
<hugelmopf> well, you should be able to change into the chroot with "dchroot -d" and then run any program?
<lucas> ubotu: thnx. I was hoping not to having to use binary drivers, but if the native ones don't work I guess I'll give it a go.
<ubotu> lucas: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<hugelmopf> lucas: it is a bot.
<elynch> hi...q about live cd
<_owner> can't find it in kubuntu package menu
<fit4lfe> how do you know if you have 32 bit chroot ?
<hugelmopf> _owner: right-click on the .deb you downloaded and you should have the kubuntu package menu
<lucas> hugelmopf: thnx, he got me.
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: you have to know which chroot you installed.
<elynch> downloaded kubuntu livecd...got an iso image file...unzip before burning to cd?
<hugelmopf> elynch: no, your burning program should be able to burn a CD from an ISO image.
<elynch> so, just burn the iso file to cd?
<fit4lfe> sudo debootstrap [--variant=buildd]  [--arch i386]  breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<fit4lfe>  sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/chroot/etc/resolv.conf
<nalioth> elynch: nope. if it ends with .iso, your burning software will know what to do with it
<hugelmopf> elynch: no.
<fit4lfe> this one
<federico> hello everybody ... which command should I use to check my hard drives for errors, after an outage for example?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell elynch about verify
<fit4lfe> ok so i installed firefox in chroot
<elynch> brb..sorry
<fit4lfe> now I should be able to call firefox and it should work right
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: right, if you call firefox from within the chroot, that you entered with "dchroot -d"
<fit4lfe> firefox-bin:7263): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<fit4lfe>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<fit4lfe> (firefox-bin:7263): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<fit4lfe> this is what I get
<nalioth> fit4lfe: EVERYONE gets that, ignore it
<fit4lfe> lol ok so how do I run it then
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: does firefox not start even though this message appears?
<fit4lfe> correct
<frazer> _owner if you diddnt get it installed get the file with firefox and save as somwhere you know how to find just paste the link into the address bar
<fit4lfe> do I need to shut off my 64 bit one instead ?
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: and you entered the chroot by "dchroot -d" as your normal user?
<fit4lfe> I did this
<fit4lfe> /var/chroot/
<fit4lfe> sorry chroot /var/chroot/
<fit4lfe> now I am in root
<fit4lfe> correct
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: go back to your initial system, not the chroot and use "dchroot -d" to enter the chroot, instead of "chroot /var/chroot"
<fit4lfe> k
<fit4lfe> damn I got an error in the conf file
<hugelmopf> then you should be able to start firefox or whatever
<hugelmopf> ok, then look into  /etc/dchroot.conf  and edit it to what you have
<fit4lfe> the chroot doc says to put this in
<fit4lfe> hoary/chroot
<hugelmopf> it should contain one line like "name_of_chroot /path/to/chroot"
<hugelmopf> where name_of_chroot is arbitrary
<hugelmopf> you should have read the chroot information.
<hugelmopf> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<hxkoh> I can't locate KDE control center, help please?
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: note that there is a space between the name and the path of the chroot.
<hugelmopf> hxkoh: either you use the somewhat trimmed "System Settings" in the menu or Alt-F2 -- "kcontrol"
<_owner> anyone know how to setup xifce the desktop/Ev. on (K)?
<hxkoh> hugelmopf: XD thanks
<_owner> or I mean xife
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: and you might not want to use the older "hoary" for your chroot, but "breezy" instead.
<_owner> *Xife Desktop/Ev.
<fit4lfe> damn how do I do that
<fit4lfe> so I have to start all over again then
<hxkoh> Hm..is there a way to increase my kubuntu partition from 9gb to 40?
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: you are using the "32-bit chroot how-to"-thread, right=
<hugelmopf> ?
<fit4lfe> yeah
<fit4lfe> this one
<nalioth> hxkoh: free up some space on your HD and turn it into ext3 and mount it into your filesystem
<fit4lfe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<_owner> so nobody knows how to setup xife Desktop/Ev. for kubuntu?
<hxkoh> nalioth: I have all the free space, how do I turn it into ext3 and mount it into my filesystem?
<nalioth> hxkoh: i'd use gparted to turn it into ext3
<Cheetah> can somebody suggest a good image browser/collection manager, like iPhoto on Mac OS X?
<fit4lfe> Invalid input line /etc/dchroot.conf:12
<fit4lfe> dchroot: Error reading config file '/etc/dchroot.conf'.  this is what I get
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: i would follow this how-to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 and replace "hoary" with "breezy" everywhere
<fit4lfe> this is what I put mychroot /var/chroot
<nalioth> Cheetah: gphoto ?
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: as i wrote above, you have to edit your /etc/dchroot.conf and add a space between the name and path
<hxkoh> nalioth: Okay, I'll keep that in mind thanks. Do you also know where I can find a guide to installing all the things I need to get it running?
<hxkoh> for example I can't play mp3 files
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: is that the only line in there?
<nalioth> hxkoh: help.ubuntu.com will lead to many answers
<_owner> http://www.xfce.org/index.php
<Cheetah> nalioth: it works on KDE without any GNOME libs?
<fit4lfe> sudo editor /etc/dchroot.conf
<fit4lfe> Append this line
<fit4lfe>  mychroot /var/chroot
<_owner> http://www.xfce.org/index.php can some body help me get this desktop/Evi plz? =[
<nalioth> Cheetah: i'm not sure of any apps like you asked about, there are literally dozens that do something approximate
<hugelmopf> _owner: maybe they can: #xubuntu
<Cheetah> okay
<Cheetah> thanks
<EricCartman> preinstallation script of .deb package fails, how can I debug this ?
<chino[server] > wtf is the root password ?
<nalioth> chino[server] : there is no root account, use kdesu for gui and sudo for console apps with your user passworkd
<fit4lfe> sweet finally
<fit4lfe> got it to work
<fit4lfe> thx for all the help everyone
<chino[server] > nalioth: there is no root ????
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chino[server]  about sudo
<nalioth> chino[server] : read the URL on the wiki, please
<chino[server] > thats so dumb
<chino[server] > your inviting bad habits into linux
<fit4lfe> !wine
<chino[server] > i can hear the viruses teething as we speak
<nalioth> chino[server] : the ubuntu devs thought long and hard. read the wiki before you proceed
<hxkoh> Could someone help me out with gparting?
<_mike> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<hxkoh> how do I install it?
<nalioth> hxkoh: run qtparted by typing alt-f2 > kdesu qtparted
<hxkoh> nalioth: Thanks
<hxkoh> i'll try that
<_mike> why is the sources repositories commented off
<_mike> in that /6047 list
<hxkoh> noliaIt tells me qtparted is not found
<hxkoh> *it tells me
<_owner> i still dont know how to run a .BiN
<apokryphos> _owner: I told you ages ago
<_owner> =P
<apokryphos> make sure it's executable (chmod a+x somefile.bin), and then just execute it: ./somefile.bin
<_owner> ok thanks
<hxkoh> is it possible to install qtparted through synapsis?
<apokryphos> synaptic, yes
<hxkoh> ah ok, i'm still a little rough around the names
<hxkoh> XD
<chino[server] > i think you turned admin group into something like windows administration group
<chino[server] > i think its asking for trouble
<nalioth> hxkoh: if you are running kubuntu, you should have qtparted
<nalioth> chino[server] : we have done nothing, we are just volunteers
<chino[server] > yea but allowing a admin group with rights to do wahtever it wants to the box whast the point of that ?
<hxkoh> nalioth: It is ubuntu, but I don't have it.
<hxkoh> *kubuntu
<fit4lfe> !dchroot
<ubotu> fit4lfe: What?
<hxkoh> which is why I was sking everyone earlier for help on how to obtain the installations I needed
<fit4lfe> !chroot
<ubotu> [chroot]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<hxkoh> I can't find qtparted in adept
<nalioth> hxkoh: you are confusing me by being in #kubuntu
<hxkoh> nalioth: ...??
<nalioth> hxkoh: use gparted       alt-f2 > gksudo gparted
<nalioth> hxkoh: this is #kubuntu for kde users
<hxkoh> I don't have gparted.
<Spudchat> hi guys...i just installed skype and its working great but when i apt-get upgrade it wants to install a new version
<nalioth> hxkoh: you should. it's default in ubuntu
<Spudchat> the problem is that when it does i can no longer connect
<Tm_T> JakubS: heh
<nalioth> Spudchat: pin it
<JakubS> Tm_T: hm?
<Spudchat> im sorry i dont get it
<nalioth> !pinning
<ubotu> rumour has it, pinning is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<Tm_T> JakubS: ...ok, I have no idea what that was =)
<nalioth> Spudchat: you need to tell your system you want to keep that pkg
<nalioth> Spudchat: see the URL above
* JakubS is quite used to weird
<Tm_T> :)
<Spudchat> thanks a lot nalioth
<hxkoh> nalioth: I know that's what has me worried. I don't have it.
<hxkoh> i hit alt+f2, then i go kdesu qtparted
<hxkoh> in the end it tells me i don't have it
<nalioth> hxkoh: qtparted is default in kubuntu, not ubuntu
<rzei> how do i install lame (mp3 encoder) into kubuntu 5.10?
<_thumper_> rzei, it's in the repositories
<hxkoh> I know it's default in kubuntu, that's the one II have.
<hxkoh> I don't have ubuntu if that's what you mean.
<nalioth> rzei: use adept
<hxkoh> ok so this is the point: i don't have qtparted even if it is default usually. So, how do I fix this? where can I get it?
<nalioth> hxkoh: then install qtparted
<rzei> _thumper_: hmm in which? i have all the repositories uncommented
<_thumper_> rzei, my adept says multiverse
<nalioth> rzei: use adept to search
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rzei about repos
<rzei> yeah i didn't have multiverse
<hxkoh> nalioth: It's not listed in adept.
<_thumper_> rzei, multiverse ain't supported, that's way not in default list
<nalioth> hxkoh: then you have to enable universe and multiverse
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hxkoh about repos
<Spudchat> how would i find out what version of a package is installed on my system?
<apokryphos> ubotu: no repos is <reply> see repositories
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<hxkoh> noliath: The links to the guides for multiverse and universe are for Ubuntu
<hxkoh> there are no repositories for Adept..
<nalioth> hxkoh: ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu are the same thing.
<hxkoh> o.o
<hxkoh> so i have a whole thing missing?
<fit4lfe> Executing shell in 'breezy' chroot.
<fit4lfe> dchroot: chdir: No such file or directory
<hxkoh> according to the guide i should have the repositories option, but i don't.
<nalioth> hxkoh: they all use the same repos
<fit4lfe> I am following this guide
<fit4lfe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<hxkoh> nalioth: I go to settings and repos is supposed to be there..it's not.
<nalioth> hxkoh: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<hxkoh> ..how?
<apokryphos> or follow the guide ont he wiki
<apokryphos> ...to do it through adept
<hugelmopf> fit4lfe: see pm.
<hxkoh> ok i'm following the guide but i'm stuck here where it says: Add "multiverse" into the Components section of all repositories which mentioned "universe".
<hxkoh> how do I add multiverse into the components section?
<apokryphos> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<apokryphos> hxkoh: check the wiki link
<hxkoh> yeah that's where I am
<hugelmopf> hxkoh: but scroll down to the kubuntu section
<hxkoh> yeah i did that
<hxkoh> i'm stuck where it says : Add "multiverse" into the Components section of all repositories which mentioned "universe".
<hxkoh> no idea how to do that.
<apokryphos> follow the screeny ;-)
<hugelmopf> as apokryphos said, check http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto  (the Kubuntu section)
<hxkoh> i type it in??
<hxkoh> but it doesnt' stay
<hxkoh> it just reverts back to what the text originally said
<apokryphos> hit Apply
<apokryphos> (well, after you're editing it press <enter> of course first)
<apokryphos> then go for Apply
<hxkoh> ok that works
<hxkoh> but which ones do I add multiverse to? it says to look for those that mention universe, where do I look for this mentioning of universe?
<apokryphos> obviously in the "Components" column
<apokryphos> use the screenies, really
<`Nomad> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, `Nomad
<apokryphos> `Nomad: not in repos, unfortunately.
<hxkoh> so the ones that say universe I change to main restricted universe multiverse?
<apokryphos> kxdocker is there, but nalioth assures me that ksmoothdock is better ;-)
<apokryphos> hxkoh: yes
<nalioth> apokryphos: only the svn version
<apokryphos> oh
<nalioth> apokryphos: you know we're all 7445 h@X0rz
<Spudchat> thanks for the help
<Spudchat> the "pin" was succesful
<Tm_T> :)
<hxkoh> ok done that, now it says to fetch updates but the fetch updates button is unclickable
<nalioth> we're so 7335 we can't even spell it
<`Nomad> ksmoothdock is.. :)  I can't seem to figure out how to configure kxdocker properly
<apokryphos> hxkoh: huh?
<apokryphos> have you hit Apply and Close?
<hxkoh> yes, i hit apply and close
<hxkoh> still unclickable.
<apokryphos> hxkoh: I find that hard to believe, but anyway: close adept and type sudo apt-get update
<hxkoh> wait just todouble check, all the ones that said one word, universe, I changed to four words, main restricted universe multiverse?
<hxkoh> that's what I did..
<apokryphos> hxkoh: no... you should just have added multiverse
<hxkoh> ok i've just changed it, so now all the universe ones say universe multiverse
<hxkoh> and still no fetch updates
<apokryphos> hxkoh: ok, so close and enter that command
<hxkoh> alt+f2 + command?
<apokryphos> hxkoh: nope, konsole -> command
<hxkoh> it asks for a pw..
<hxkoh> which i wouldn't mind typing if it werent blocked.
<apokryphos> hxkoh: user password
<hxkoh> i know
<hxkoh> it's not letting me type
<hxkoh> I'm typing it, no words appear
<apokryphos> yes, that's a security feature
<apokryphos> just type the pass and press enter
<hxkoh> ah okay, works fine now
<apokryphos> (konsole still takes in the characters that you type)
<hxkoh> yeah I was a bit lost there.
<hxkoh> alright what should I do now?
<hxkoh> W: GPG error: signatures invalid etc.
<apokryphos> hxkoh: can you pastebin the output then?
<apokryphos> hxkoh: maybe also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list to clarify
<FHX> hang on how do you pastebin?
<nem> http://pastebin.com/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FHX about gpgerr
<FHX> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<FHX> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<FHX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FHX> that?
<nalioth> FHX: please dont paste (read the /topic)
<FHX> ok sorry
<FHX> meh. I'm lost.
<mmHg> can anyone help me with a network configuration/wireless issue?
<mmHg> can't enable any interface through kcontrol
<mmHg> won't detect open wireless network
<mmHg> but works fine with another computer
<FHX> XD i'm giving up for hte day. I'll be back tomorrowwith some sleep in me to back me up.
<FHX> Thanks everyone.
<sander> mmHg: What's the problem? You can't detect anything or you can't change it?
<davide> hi all, i've just installed Kubuntu, i'm on the 7th heaven :D
<mmHg> sander: can't detect any network, although I'm on it with a different system
<sander> What tools are you using to configure your wireless?
<mmHg> well, first I tried kcontrol's network settings
<mmHg> that didn't work
<sander> Is Kwifimanager installed?
<sander> Under Internet.
<mmHg> yes
<mmHg> tried that too.  doesn't detect on either wifi0 or wlan0 (although there's only one card installed)
<owner> i need help opening frostwire
<owner> can anyone help me?
<owner> it says "No directory"
<mmHg> this is a new kubuntu install - straight off the cd.  The install cd couldn't get through the dhcp sequence - I'm thinking a hardware issue?
<sander> mmHg: Are you familiar with the iwconfig command? You can use it in a terminal window.
<mmHg> just found out about it thanks to google, but I don't know how to work it
<sander> sudo iwconfig
<mmHg> yes - got that far
<sander> for starters. That will tell you which interfaces have wireless extensions.
<mmHg> wifi0 and wlan0.
<mmHg> both eth0  and lo don't have them
<sander> Then (I think) sudo iwconfig wifi0 essid any
<mmHg> SET failed on device wifi0; Invalid argument
<mmHg> Error for wireless request "set ESSID" (8B1A)
<sander> how about with wlan0
<Burgwork> do any programs in Kubuntu default to the arts backend?
<mmHg> sander: same thing
<sander> hmm, is network-manager installed?
<mmHg> sander: where would I find it?
<sander> try typing network and tab complete to see if it's installed.
<mmHg> nothing in the CLI or in Run
<mmHg> don't think it's installed
<lucas> does anybody know how I can update kubuntu's alsa to 1.0.10 required for my soundcard? Do I have to compile from sources?
<mmHg> command not found
<sander> mmHg: In the past I've had to manually specify the name of the wireless network such and then run dhclient on that interface to get an ip address. Do you know the name of the network?
<mmHg> sander: linksys
<mmHg> but it won't let me use that as an essid either
<mmHg> same error - invalid arguement
<sander> are you typing iwconfig or sudo iwconfig?
<mmHg> sudo
<mmHg> well.. it gave me an error, but looks like it changed it anyway
<sander> hmm
<mmHg> so let's try this dhclient thing
<mmHg> wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<mmHg> receive packet failed - network is down
<mmHg> same thing for wlan0
<sander> if you type iwconfig do you see a real mac address for the gateway?
<mmHg> I dont see a MAC on either interface
<mmHg> sander: the only thing with a mac addr is eth0
<sander> I don't have an wireless interface to test with, but usually the iwconfig spits out a mac address of the gateway.
<mmHg> nothing on here
<mmHg> I don't recall setting up a gateway, however....
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<mmHg> is one enabled by default?
<sander> Hmm, I'm sorry and I have to go, but one last piece of info, The state of the interfaces is in a file called /etc/network/interfaces I would try to get to a wired network and apt-get network-manager and give it a try. Good luck.
<mmHg> thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<_julien> salut
<_julien> j'ai la fonction de transparence des fenetres qui rame  mort sous kde
<nalioth> !fr
<_julien> c'est un gadget d'accord, mais c'est le genre de gadget que j'aime
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<_julien> Sorry !!
<slow-motion> bbl
<nalioth> no problems, there are no french speakers here that i know of
<_lamp> does anyone know how i can transfer my mails in evolution to kcontact
<nalioth> _lamp: if they are txt files, it should be as simple as making sure the formats are the same
<_lamp> i was hoping for a tool, i changing to kde
<chx> hi. what's the preferred way to use gnutella under kubuntu? I googled.
<nalioth> chx: use it like you use it anywhere else
<chx> nalioth: er, which client? :)
<nalioth> gtk-gnutella
<chx> ok
<nalioth> or frostwire
<chx> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<chx> gtk-gnutella .. do I need a server list or what?
<nalioth> no, frostwire is new
<nalioth> it is a totally free port of limewire
<chx> that'd be great ...
<hyperactivecrond> where does one download the dapper cds?
<crimsun> only two milestone snapshots are available, Flight 1 and 2
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<hyperactivecrond> thx nalioth
<crimsun> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000034.html
<hyperactivecrond> how stable is flight 2
<freemanen> how do you get code completion i kdevelop?
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: it's not.
<hyperactivecrond> like will i be able to get x onit?
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: dapper is in a constant state of developement. x is not yet stable
<hyperactivecrond> .... ok thx nalioth
<FHX> x.x I'm awake again.
<FHX> how do I install stuff that are .tar.gz?
<nalioth> FHX: you have to build them
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FHX about compile
<FHX> Thanks
<MrJangles> hello
<FHX> does adept happen to mess with konsole?
<pussfeller> if yer using a package manager the files will be locked, if thats what yer getting at
<pussfeller> so if adept is open, apt-get anything wont work
<FHX> darn ok. no wonder.
<FHX> I opened konsole and no matter what i do it won't work.
<nalioth> FHX: you can only use one instance of apt at a time
<nalioth> FHX: close adept and try again in konsole
<MrJangles> i updated to breeze and X wont start up
<MrJangles> failed to start X server
<MrJangles> any ideas?
<MrJangles> libGLcore.a "no symbols found"
<MrJangles> join #ubuntu
<FHX> Hm.i'll wait until adept finishes, it's doing openoffice for the second time, something hapepned just now.
<`Nomad> !samsung
<ubotu> `Nomad: What?
<`Nomad> !printer
<ubotu> methinks printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<slow-motion> re
<`Nomad> Trying to install a new Samsung printer on Kubuntu.  using their installation CD (ML-2010) it bogs down when it asks for admin login.. I gave root a password but it keeps saying authentication failed.
<`Nomad> the 2010 is not in the list of printer drivers, but it seems to work fine with ML-1710
<`Nomad> can anyone enlighten me on this please?
<yahaa_swe> Hi! As a newbie I wonder if it's possible to update all my installed programs in a simple and fast way?
<Hans44> sudo apt-get update
<Hans44> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yahaa_swe> both?
<Hans44> in console
<Hans44> yep
<yahaa_swe> Ok thx!
<Hans44> youre welcome
<Hans44> anybody using a realtek hda intel soundcard ??
<ilred> hi to all
<Hans44> hi
<ilred> i've some problems with kaffeine and divx
<ilred> iuse breezy and fglrx
<Hans44> tell us?
<Hans44> and ?
<Hans44> problem ?
<ilred> so, i've installed gstreamer but when i open a divx with any output video i've problems
<ilred> so, i've installed xine too but i 'va slow video
<yahaa_swe> ilred: try VLC 'cause it's superior when it comes to divx and xvid etc
<Hans44> did you install gstreamer0.8-xvid ?
<Hans44> its for divx support
<ilred> following ubuntu guide i've installed all gstreamer plugins then "gst-register-0.8" but nothing
<anir> hello
<ilred> can fglrx be the problem?
<anir> can anyone tell what is the location of grub menu list????
<Hans44> i dont know but did you install gstreamer0.8-xvid it for divx support gstreamer plugins is for mostly audio codes support
<Hans44>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ilred> my ploblmes are on video
<Hans44> yes i know
<Hans44> divx is a video format
<daedad> hi all
<anir> Hans44: so if i wanna edit the command is.. sudo gedit /boot.... right
<Hans44> did you install the package       gstreamer0.8-xvid
<deemo> Hey everyone, I have a question about VNC and kubuntu. Through adept, i got the vnc packages I need, however the vncserver binary isnt included. How do I start VNC without it?
<daedad> i have a problem with 5.10 afer installation.... the boot is freexe on HOT plug
<Hans44> hans44 sudo -s  dusopassword
<Hans44> hans44 cd /boot/grub
<Hans44> gedit menu.lst
<anir> ok
<daedad> anyone have installed the ATI X700 on kubuntu?
<yahaa_swe> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<daedad> thanks
<daedad> I have installed the 5.10 and after instaleld.... is bloccked on [Hotplug configuration] 
<daedad> anyone have the same?
<anir> Hans44: thank you
<Hans44> anit youre welcome
<Hans44> anit youre welcom
<Hans44> omg
<Hans44> cannot type anymore ;)
<ilred> ok, with ati module for xorg (no fglrx) and gstreamer-xvid only audio
<ilred> hans
<Hans44> ?
<Hans44> what distro are you using ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<ilred> which output i must use?
<ilred> kubuntu
<Hans44> ok
<daedad> Kuunbu 5.10
<ilred> now i use xvimagesink
<Hans44> open adept
<Hans44> and check for the package gstreamer0.8-xvid
<ilred> synaptic it's the same?
<Hans44> check if it is installed
<Hans44> yes
<Hans44> the you are using ubuntu
<ilred> yes
<delltony> hi
<ilred> gstreamer0.8-xvid version 0.8.11-ubuntu1
<Hans44> installed ?
<Hans44> yes or no ?
<Hans44> hi delltony
<delltony> can some please take the time to help me figure out how to resize my linux partition so i can give windows a some of the space?
<ilred> installed
<delltony> i put in the live cd and went to terminal but there is no gparted there
<delltony> so i'm lost
<Hans44> #ilred and divx not working ?
<delltony> i need the fool proof dummie version i guess
<Hans44> #ilred with kaffeine
<ilred> now, wih ximagesink i hear audio but no video
<Hans44> #ilred mmm
<delltony> anyone know if there is a tivo desktop for linux?
<Hans44> #ilred strange
<ilred> yes
<ilred> right
<deemo> Hey everyone, I have a question about VNC and kubuntu. Through adept, i got the vnc packages I need, however the vncserver binary isnt included. How do I start VNC without it?
<Hans44> #ilred what gstreamer engine are you using ?
<Hans44> #ilred its under settings in kaffeine
<ilred> default is xvimagesink
<ilred> but with ximagesinkit's the same
<Hans44> #deemo why vnc ? why dont u use krfb
<delltony> anyone know?
<deemo> hans44, does krfb have a server?
<deemo> hans44, i would like to be able to access it at any time from any computer
<Hans44> #ilred why server you share youre desktop and can access it anytime anywhere ?
<Hans44> #ilred vnc is really insecure
<ilred> Hans44, ?
<ilred> deemo?
* yahaa_swe test
<deemo> hans44, the main reason is that, from what i see, for krfb you need to be able to sit down, create the invitation, and then log in somewhere else
<deemo> hans44, or am I wrong in this assumption
<Hans44> #ilred you can use it as a service within your network
<treke> I can't see krfb being all that much more secure. it's the same protocol
<Hans44> ilred klik on settings and youll see
<Hans44> treke ok youre right it is vnc
<Hans44> treke my mistake
<Hans44> treke i dont use vnc
<Hans44> treke i use ssh
<Hans44> treke ;)
<deemo> hans44 thanks, i got krfb setr up for invitations
<deemo> hans44 i mean without invitations
<Hans44> deemo yep youre welcome
<Hans44> anybody using the snd-hda-intel module with a realtek intel hda soundcard ???
<crimsun> I have one being shipped to me, why?
<HeartBT> Alright, not kubuntu related, but.. reseat memory, reseat cpu, remove all other components will not boot, or boots and freezes.  all components tested working in another system.  MB?
<Hans44> it isnt working as it should be
<HeartBT> just looking for another opinion b4 I drop $300 on a new MB
<Hans44> crimsun i have only sound in 1 programm
<nem> HeartBT: freezes where?
<Hans44> crimsun ??
<crimsun> Hans44: and?
<crimsun> that chipset only supports 1 sound at once
<crimsun> you have to use dmix
<Hans44> crimsun i would like to use for games also at the same time
<HeartBT> nem, varies.  in memtest86+ before it gets to memory section.  In diagnostic disk various places, or even at boot menu.
<crimsun> Hans44: games generally use OSS's /dev/dsp, which block any other apps from accessing the sound device
<HeartBT> nem, sometimes powers up, and sits.  no post.
<Hans44> crimsun never used dmix can you tell me how to use ?
<crimsun> Hans44: in rare cases the games can be used with aoss (install 'alsa-oss')
<yahaa_swe> HeartBT. Have you tried to reflash the BIOS?
<nem> HeartBT, yea, sounds like MB though that's virtually impossible to guarantee. But I can't think of anything else with that description either.
<HeartBT> yahaa_swe, yes.  current version fresh flash today.
<crimsun> Hans44: dmix is generally enabled by default for most cards
<Hans44> crimsun do i have to tell the game to use alsa-oss ?
<crimsun> Hans44: yes, aoss foo
<Hans44> crimsun aoss foo gamecommand ?
<crimsun> Hans44: "foo" is a placeholder for the game executable and any additional arguments that need to be passed
<Hans44> crimsun ok ill try that
<Hans44> crimsun thx so far
<HeartBT> OK, well if you all don't have anything else, and niether do I, guess I'm shopping for a MB.  thanks, I appreciate it.
<Hans44> crimsun received signall 11 exiting ???
<Hans44> crimsun doesnt work sry
<Remmy> Hi all, I installed kubuntu 5.1, but chose to delay the network configuration till later. Now I want to get my ADSL going, how can I easily do this now?
<yahaa_swe> HeartBt: Also try to ask the geeks in #ubuntu before you do so
<crimsun> Hans44: what game?
<Hans44> crimsun wolfenstein enemy-territory
<HeartBT> yahaa_swe, I think I'm pretty convinced it's shot.  but I may ask there as well.
<yahaa_swe> HeartBT: Good luck in any case!
<HeartBT> yahaa_swe, thanks!
<nem> Remmy: pppoeconf should do the trick
<crimsun> Hans44: those generally don't work with aoss
<Hans44> crimsun ok ;(
<crimsun> Hans44: you can try the et.x86 direct parameters (see dmix under alsa.opensrc.org)
<Hans44> crimsun ok have a look at it
<Remmy> nem:Even when mine uses pptp ?
<nem> Remmy, don't know :) been a while since I used DSL without a router and even then I always had pppoe. Sorry.
<Remmy> nem: No worries.. .thanks anyways :)
<nem> Remmy: package pptp-linux and pptpd look like a starting point though. if no one else got more info. you should ask in #ubuntu as well as this is not strictly kubuntu related.
<_pablo> #kubuntu-es
<_pablo> como me meto en el canal espaol?
<Remmy> nem: Ok,will do... thanks again :)
* gerardcb_away is back.
* yahaa_swe wonder when the party gonna start
<nem> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<nem> !tell nem about es
<yan> hello
<yan> anyone alive?:)
<yahaa_swe> hi yan
<yan> hello
<yan> i have a problem in synaptic
<yahaa_swe> go ahead
<yan> it doesnt make search, id finds nothing
<yan> id=it*
<yan> what shouls I do?
<yan> should*
* yahaa_swe wonders if someone could help yan
<yan> :S
<yan> ok another problem:))
<yahaa_swe> yan, I think u should try to ask in the more active #ubuntu channel
<yan> I have dual Boot: ubuntu [with kde]  and Windows XP, How can I do that the Ubuntu will see my ntfs hard disk
<yan> mm.. OK ill try 10x
<owner> i need help getting Xfce desktop/Evi, can anyone help me?
<hugelmopf> owner: have you tried #xubuntu ?
<owner> i don't know how to get on the channel..
<owner> nvm
<owner> i did
<libben> when will sources get hitted by new blender?
<hyperactivecrond> !kde3.5
<nalioth> libben: probably in dapper
<ubotu> I heard kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<libben> what?
<libben> how come.
<libben> why isnt it upgraded! =)
<_pierre> hi there
<_pierre> please i'm in trouble with a fresh install of kubuntu ...
<_pierre> when i plug an external usb HD
<_pierre> i've a message of error fromkonqueror
<_pierre> with media:/sda1
<_pierre> any hint please ... i'm new to linux
* xtacocorex is back.
<xtacocorex> _pierre: in the konqueror address type /media and see if there is a directory called usbdisk
<lucas> does anybody know the most comfortable way to upgrade my alsa in kubuntu (5.10) to 1.0.10?   Do I have to compile from source, or can I use a package somewhere?
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential gcc-3.4 fakeroot && wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<crimsun> answer "yes" to the first two questions, then deselect "all" and choose your specific driver.
<lucas> crimsun: thnx. goint to try that one by one :)
<crimsun> also, sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<crimsun> after you've done those steps, you can: sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<crimsun> what sound chipset are you using?
<lucas> my sound chipset is realtek... have to look it up.
<crimsun> you're using snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> (I presume)
<lucas> I found a thread this morning with someone with the exact same problem as me, and it is supposed to be fixed in 1.0.10
<lucas> yes, but modprobing snd-hda-intel gives a kernel panic
<crimsun> yes, that's the issue.
<lucas> ehm, no thats not true.
<lucas> I think it just hangs forever.
<crimsun> it either spins in the kernel trying to enumerate the mixer elements or oops because it clobbers a register
<lucas> kubuntu even failed to install because of it, as hotplug freezes while it tries to load snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> I debugged this.
<lucas> straigh to the source :), lucky me.
<crimsun> if you blacklisted snd-hda-intel, be sure to remove it from the blacklist after module-assistant runs
<crimsun> then you can: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<lucas> right, good catch.
<crimsun> anyhow, I'm off for a tick.
<lucas> everything is taking a while, this is my first non gentoo distro...   I am only now finding out what parts belonged to linux and what parts belonged to gentoo
<lucas> thnx
<Knowerrors> Whats best program/way to backup my root partition to a dvd?
<kalenedrael> Just burn the files using your favorite DVD burning program.
<sophie_> Knowerrors: how much data r u trying to backup
<sophie_> Knowerrors: more than 4.3 G
<Knowerrors> no, about 4G
<sophie_> just use k3b and no compression
<Knowerrors> sophie_: should I make a disc image of root, and then burn that?
<sophie_> Knowerrors: k3b will do the job for you just drag and drop your home dir into the bottom pane
<Knowerrors> not home, I want to back up root
<mac__> anyone know where in Kubuntu a laptop's volume up/down keys are bound?  I thought it was in kmiker, but no,they were set toNone... and when I set them there some other app/util still intercepts the keystrokes...
<[Zeusz] > hello
<[Zeusz] > I have a problem with the KDE sound system.Only one program can use the sound card.And it gets blocked a lot
<[Zeusz] > Can't it be solved that more programs to use it at the same time?
<[Zeusz] > I use ALSA
<mac__> I imagine it might depend on whether the audio card itself supports HW mixing (of multiple sound sources)... else you could always use "artsd", no?
<nem> Zeusz, are you using snd-hda-intel?
<[Zeusz] > I'm not sure
<`Nomad> Hi all. Is there a way to update th elist of printers for installtion?
<[Zeusz] > it's a realtec
<[Zeusz] > on my motherboard
<[Zeusz] > Well it works under windows
<nem> Zeusz, try sudo lsmod and pastebin me the ouput (see channel topic for pastebin)
<sophie_> 3332222  /QUIT
<[Zeusz] > ok
<[Zeusz] > I'm done
<yahaa_swe> If I update my kernel will the new one then replace the old one or will I be able to choose which one I wanna use?
<nem> Zeusz, url?
<[Zeusz] > http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/480802
<nem> yahaa_swe, do you mean recompile or downloading a compiled kernel with apt?
<yahaa_swe> download compiled with apt
<nem> yahaa_swe, it will be available as a seperate item in your grub menu
<Knowerrors> If I move my /home to another partition, what do I need to edit to tell ubuntu where to look for it? just fstab? or is this very involved?
<yahaa_swe> ok, anyway to remove the old one?
<nem> Zeusz, I'm 99% sure you're problem will be solved by using the latest alsa, but that's not available precompiled yet. there was a conversation about this here just a few minutes ago though, i'll pastebin it to you, hope it helps.
<[Zeusz] > ok
<[Zeusz] > 10x
<nem> Zeusz, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/480815
<nem> yahaa_swe, edit the grub menu and delete the respective kernel image from your /boot (but double check that you remove the one belonging to the removed grub entry ;))
<[Zeusz] > ok thank you
<[Zeusz] > have a good night
* xtacocorex is away: playing with fortran command line interface code
<nem> yahha_Swe, e.g. if your old kernel is 2.6.12-9 and the new one is 2.6.12-10, delete the files containing "2.6.12-9" in the /boot dir and alter the /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly.
<`Nomad> Hi.. Could someone help me with installing a Samsung Printer driver in Kubuntu, KDE 3.5?  I'm missing a simple permission issue with CUPS I think
<`Nomad> but I can't figure it out
<nem> `Nomad, just ask the actual question
<`Nomad> I have a Samsung ML-2010 that comes with it's own drivers..  Using their install, I get prompted for an admin password while trying to add the printer.. I can't get that authentication accepted to continue.
<`Nomad> I gave root a password, and also to cupsys which is what cupsd runs under
<`Nomad> but when I try those as teh admin names and password I get rejected
<nem> `Nomad, sorry, not familiar with samsung. maybe someone else is or you could try #ubuntu, doesn't sound like a very kde specific problem to me.
<`Nomad> Seems like a CUPS authentication problem to me
<`Nomad> I wish I could make out what the printer drivers are on teh CD and use them directly.. The printer works fine if I do a regular install and use an older model of Samsung printer, but I woudl like to use the multiple-pages per sheet feature which will come with the right drivers
<nem> `Nomad, but CUPS ain't limited to KDE... it's used with gnome as well :)
<`Nomad> yes, ok..  But I'm in teh Kubuntu channel, not just KDE either :)
<`Nomad> and I just pasted same Q to ubuntu
<`Nomad> :)
<nem> `Nomad, i understand, but #ubuntu is much busier and any question not specific to kde is welcome there as well. hope it helps.
<nalioth> you can ask kde questions there, too. but they'll send you to this channel
<`Nomad> nem: ok, thanks :)  I learned about kdesu instead of just sudo..
<nalioth> `Nomad: lots of us are in lots of channels
<`Nomad> I still think it's more of a kubuntu related issue.. I gave root a password, and allowed root logins by editing that file under /etc/kde3/...kderc
#kubuntu 2006-12-25
<towync> yeah that channel is dead lol
<upd-dapper2edgy> ask price----
<Zamber> !beryl | tomsku
<ubotu> tomsku: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<towync> so panel bar still transparent =(((
<Zamber> argh
<towync> i'll go into a corner and cry now lol
<upd-dapper2edgy> did you go to transparency and disable it in appearance?
<towync> yes
<Captain_Haddock> towync: I used http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy and it worked like a breeze.
<Zamber> towync do you have Option	    "Composite" "Disable" ?
<towync> thx i'll sure check it out
<Zamber> in your xorg.conf
<towync> no i don't, but it looks for composite tho
<towync> i had composite enable
<towync> then i think i commented out the entire line
<ernz> Hello, can someone please tell me how I could convert a 160MB MP4 into a 3GP that would work on my phone?
<Captain_Haddock> towync: are you using the nvidia driver?
<Zamber> towync DRI on?
<butchart> gracias captain
<towync> i'm pretty sure i'm using nvidia fx5900
<towync> Zamber thx, but what's DRI?
<Captain_Haddock> butchart: de nada
<Zamber> !DRI
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<towync> how do i enable it tho
<towync> should i google for it
<Zamber> towync run glxinfo and check it
<Zamber> line nr. 3
<towync> cool
<towync> just for fun, dri on google has a link to dirty rotten imbeciles lol
<Captain_Haddock> towync: I recommending following that guide and saving yourself some time :)
<towync> *checking*
<Zamber> :D
<towync> Captain_Haddock i followed that guide and others as well =) somehow beryl's not liking me for some reason,
<Captain_Haddock> towync: ah :(
<towync> Zamber, checking output for glxinfo, i put on a new background picture today and konsole is transparent to background and hard as heck to read
* Captain_Haddock has a 5200 that he's going to try Beryl on soon.
<_fnord> how do i tell if glx is running?
* towync i will have a 7800gs to try beryl on, once i get 200 dollars lol
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<_fnord> im on ubuntu 5.10
<Captain_Haddock> _fnord: type glxgears
<ernz> Anyone?
<ernz> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> Zamber it says direct rendering on
<Zamber> great
<towync> Zamber yeah i know lol =)
<Zamber> do you have xgl or aiglx ?
<_fnord> Captain_Haddock: what now?the gears are there and moving as always,does that mean its on?less jumpy then when i was on kubuntu
<towync> i know i don't have xgl, and i'm using kubuntu edgy so i'm assuming aiglx came with it, cuz when i try to run beryl, it says can't find xgl, and then it says attempting to start beryl without xgl, then freezes there
<premier> hey, I swapped capslock and backspace on my computer but I have trouble making it perminant
<_fnord> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Captain_Haddock> _fnord: that means you have opengl installed :) I thought that was your question :P
<Zamber> towync make sure you have aiglx running (follow a tut) and then start playing with beryl ;)
<Zamber> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<towync> Zamber could you tell me how to get aiglx running hehe, i'm a total newbie
<_fnord> i want to try and get beryl up and running
<_fnord> is what i sould of said
<Zamber> towy just google ;) there are lots and lots of tuts out there ;)
<towync> tuts = tutorial right
<towync> just checking =)
<Zamber> yep
<towync> k, thx alot =)
<Captain_Haddock> _fnord: I followed http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<Zamber> you're welcone ;)
<Zamber> welcome ;)
<Captain_Haddock> _fnord: and there's that dedicated channel linked above..
<Zamber> I was trying to run aiglx myself
<Zamber> but I have a ATI -_-
<cntb> towync,  join #ubuntu-xgl must
* Zamber is off
<Whopper> um
<_fnord> thanks
<towync> cntb that channel seems dead, everyone says to go there tho =)
<_fnord> yeah xgls been dead alot today,but wait around and youll probly get an answer
<upd-dapper2edgy> will  Upgrading using apt-get
<upd-dapper2edgy> seems the only path available
<upd-dapper2edgy> towync channel alive
<upd-dapper2edgy> patience
<_fnord> Captain_Haddock: im guesseing thats not the same procedure for seting it up on 5.10
<upd-dapper2edgy> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<OOD> how do you search for packages with apt-get ?
<OOD> nevermind, found out how (quick google :P)
<upd-dapper2edgy> OOD, sudo apt-cache search
<Ashex> I'm having issues getting kubuntu to boot up.
<Ashex> Recently it began to randomly reboot while i was logged in. Now it freezes while kubuntu is loading
<Ashex> and when it does load and I enter my login info, it reboots as soon as i'm logged in
<Ashex> any ideas on what may be causing this?
<premier> hey matthew__, you there?
<premier> I swapped the capslock and backspace keys on my keyboard, but I cant make it perminant
<zach_> hm...I just installed kubuntu on my pc cuz my xp pro messed itself up...what is this thing?
<matthew__> I'm sorry, Matthew is not available right now. Please leave a message after the beep.
<Whopper> zach_: an operating system
<zach_> I know that its an os, I just was figuring out what konversation is...a chatroom appartently
<thanos> hi guys
<Blizzzek> zach_: it is an irc client...
<matthew__> irc = internet relay chat
<thanos> i think that kde is faster than gnome i have this feeling
<zach_> <whopper> how long have you been using kubuntu?
<_fnord> since i woke up yesterday morning,i think ive been useing it in my sleep telpathicly...
<matthew__> Ok I'm back...
<Whopper> zach_: about a month
<Whopper> i switched from windows xp home
<semsettin> hallo
<Whopper> hey
<semsettin> how are you
<zach_> so, do you all have a bit of progamming experience then?
<Whopper> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konversation
<Whopper> well...
<Whopper> i do KNOW some python, a just a bit of perl needed to configure irssi
<semsettin> :)
<Whopper> semsettin: good :)
<Whopper> you?
<semsettin> thanks
<semsettin> me too
<semsettin> ok se you later
<semsettin> bye
<zach_> I dont really know any programming languages, but I think I'm going to continue my networking minor
<Whopper> ah
<Whopper> zach_: there are good terminal programs you can help to do work on
<premier> hey matthew__: I swapped capslock and backspace, but I cant make the changes perminant
<matthew__> premier, let me look around, brb
<zach_> cool, I'm going to work on all this stuff since I have a ton of free time on break right now and unfortunately no job
<Whopper> ah
<zach_> I had this urge to try and be like (a/s/l) like the little kids on aol used to do, haha
<Whopper> so...
<Whopper> :P
<Whopper> did you use shipit?
<premier> btw, I was thinking of rewriting the kclockapplet (the one on the right of the kicker) to do some cool things like show decimal time.  How is that done?
<niblets> How can I get my iPod to work on kubuntu edgy?
<niblets> A new xmas gift, and I cant use it D=
<ForgeAus> hey all Merry Christmas!
<cloakable> niblets: plug it in with amarok running :)
<Whopper> any a happy new year :P
<niblets> I have
<ForgeAus> lol Whopper I usually say seasons greetingz and all that jazz
<niblets> it didnt auto-run anything, if it was supposed to
<cloakable> Ahhh
<niblets> Does it have to be open, or can it be in suystem tray?
<premier> yeah, in my experience, linux actually mounted it as a external hard drive.  I could even copy off the songs
<dettoaltrimenti_> why in Konqueror when I look in the root directory I can't see /bin or any of those?
<niblets> is there anyway to mount it?
<matthew__> premier, the following command will open up your keymap...you might be able to change some of the keys...not too sure though...
<matthew__> lkl -l -k /usr/share/lkl/keymaps/us_km -o log.txt
<ForgeAus> well I managed to screw up my kubuntu, but I'm going to reinstall it
<Whopper> :P
<niblets> Damn this christmas
<niblets> iPod = best gift ever = not usable
<Whopper> :(
<niblets> and windows doesnt have access to my 12gb music GAR
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets, I just installed an ipod shuffle on edgy
<zach_> so if the ipod is used as an external hd according to this os, can I put all my music back on my computer w/o having to swap my hd into a windows computer and that jazz?
<premier> wait, matthew, I got the key swap to work fine, I just want to make the changes perminant
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- are you using amarok?
<premier> how do you spell that word?
<matthew__> premier, oh...ok...h/o
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_
<niblets> Indeed
<matthew__> premier, permanent
<Whopper> zach_: I believe so
<premier> okay
<zach_> sweetness then
<niblets> but when I go to media device, I dont know what to put for the mount and unmount commands
<dettoaltrimenti_> you don't need to do that
<premier> I was told that If i put a line in /home/premier/.XSession it will do it every boot, but it doesnt
<dettoaltrimenti_> one sec
<niblets> kk
<matthew__> premier, I'm not finding anything...sorry
<premier> I was told that If i put a line in /home/premier/.XSession it will do it every boot, but it doesnt
<adz21c> Hi, I have got a firewall and connection sharing set up with Guarddog and Guidedog. All works fine, however when I reboot it stops work, yet as soon as I launch Guarddog and click apply everything works again. What could be causing this?
<niblets> -tear-
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- is your ipod connected to your computer? does it not show up in amarok's 'media device' tab?
<niblets> It is connected, and it is charging, but on the media device tab, I see " configure your media device the click the 'connect' tab to access your media device
<niblets> "
<dettoaltrimenti_> under where it says 'connect, disconnect' and all that, there is a dropdown menu. Is there anything under that menu?
<dropsl> hi there
<niblets> it says no device available
<niblets> I will unmount the iPod then connect it again
<niblets> what is the unmount command?
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok- go to settings-- configure amarok, then click on the tab 'media devices'
<niblets> kk
<dettoaltrimenti_> you don't need to worry about mounting or unmounting
<niblets> add device? or autofind?
<dettoaltrimenti_> try autofind
<dropsl> suddenly, kpowersave said dbus is not running i should start it. but it is started. kpowersave does not show any options it is also greyed out in my systray :( i dont know how i can resolve this... may somebody help me? (i am using kubuntu 6.10) (also i have some problems with usb devices right now, they dont eject properly (die data gets lost))
<dropsl> die = the
<dropsl> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start  says this: acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<niblets> any ideas what to do next?
<dropsl> but "sudo lsof |grep "/proc/acpi/event""   says this: "hald-addo 2104  haldaemon    4r      REG        0,3        0 4026532122 /proc/acpi/event" does it help anyone to identify the problem?
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets, did it detect the ipod
<niblets> nope
<niblets> "No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window."
<niblets> is what I got
<dettoaltrimenti_> dropsl- try ps -e | grep dbus, and kill the processes
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- but your ipod is mounted? try unplugging it then plugging it back in
<dropsl> dettoaltrimenti_: done
<niblets> it says do not disconnect,
<niblets> does it matter? its empty and brand new
<dropsl> dettoaltrimenti_: should i restart it now?
<dettoaltrimenti_> dropsl- yes
<niblets> done
<niblets> didnt come up with anything again. Should I konsole mount it?
<niblets> actually, hang on
<niblets> I'll try a port on the back
<dettoaltrimenti_> I sent you a message, niblets
<me_> ok
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_ what you mean?
<dropsl> dettoaltrimenti_: it does not fix the problem :(
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- if you're using konversation, look to the left and click on my name
<me_> haaheey
<niblets> I am using it, but it says my messages are blocked I think
<niblets> Did you get mine?
<niblets> Just let me register, will take but a momenr
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets no- Nickserv register (password) with a / before nickserv
<dropsl> dettoaltrimenti_: it does still not work
<niblets> I got your message, yes it is connected to the comp, but I dont know where it is mounted, I am a n00b to linux
<dettoaltrimenti_> zdogde- did you try ctrl alt backspace, and it still doesn't work?
<zdogde> dettoaltrimenti_: yes
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- open konqueror, type in /media, if it's mounted it will be in that folder
<zdogde> although knetworkmanager is working... the problem lies in acpid i think. it does not start....
<nyapo> Bonsoir, ou Bonjour ^^ Joyeux noel
<niblets> ohk
<nyapo> quelqu'un pourrait m'apporter son aide?
<dettoaltrimenti_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<niblets> I got cdrom, hda1 and hdb2
<dettoaltrimenti_> hmmm zdogde... is acpid not running? ps -e | grep acp
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_ I got Cdrom, HDA and HDB
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets ok you need to mount the ipod- does it show up on your desktop?
<zdogde> dettoaltrimenti_: "   17 ?        00:00:00 kacpid" and " 2104 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi"
<niblets> nope, I turned off desktop icons
<dettoaltrimenti_> acpid is running zdogde
<zdogde> dettoaltrimenti_: but why did kpowersave stopped working?
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_ It isnt, I turned off desktop icons, what is the mount command for it?
<niblets> or, how do I mount it/
<NyaPO> i have a bug with fglrx, there are OK in root mode, but not installer ( fglrxinfo ) in user mode, but i do as the documentation
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets look in konqueror- in /mnt, see if it's in there
<niblets> samba and public
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_ samba and public
<niblets>  dettoaltrimenti_ its not in there
<carlos> hello
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets look in /dev
<carlos> some one now about the kubuntu password
<niblets> there is a lot, what would it be called? dettoaltrimenti_
<carlos> wen i try to download the update need one password administrator
<carlos> and a don't now the password
<niblets> password should be your password for that user
<niblets> carlos password should be your password for that use
<carlos> i try but no work
<carlos> i put the passwor is alondra
<carlos> i can open session with this user: carlos pasword: alondra
<carlos> but i can't download updates
<niblets> carlos: then I don't know, I havent come across this problem before, so I can't help you, sorry
<niblets> someone else should be able to
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets sorry I'm not the best with linux, trying to help- my ipod mounts automatically.... I can't remember where unmounted drives show up, besides the desktop
<carlos> ok
<carlos> i will find more khelp\
<adz21c> Hi, I have got a firewall and connection sharing set up with Guarddog and Guidedog. All works fine, however when I reboot it stops work, yet as soon as I launch Guarddog and click apply everything works again. What could be causing this?
<dettoaltrimenti_> carlos how are you downloading the update
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_ s'okay. any help is good. I can't find it, and windows cant access my music, just sucks a bit. I will try restarting session with it plugged in, see if it works
<dettoaltrimenti_> in the terminal, or adept?
<carlos> there are 60 update packages
<carlos> in my kubuntu in the bar
<carlos> when i try to open
<niblets> didnt help D=
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- look in /dev for ipod
<carlos> to update o download the 60 updates files need put the password
<niblets> kk
<niblets> nope
<niblets> not there
<dettoaltrimenti_> carlos go to the k-menu and go to system----adept and start that.... does your password work to open adept?
<carlos> Adept Updater
<carlos> is the program
<carlos> yessss
<carlos> work
<dettoaltrimenti_> carlos ok you should be able to update using that program
<carlos> tank's
<dettoaltrimenti_> be sure to click "fetch updates" before you update, carlos
<carlos> ok
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_ thanks for the help, but its not in /media /dev or /mnt
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- unmounted drives are somewhere in the /dev folder... if you can find which is the ipod you can do sudo mount /dev/ipod(or whatever it is) /media/ipod
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets it may be called sdc or sdb or usbdrive or something like that
<matthias> hi, my gnome is not the standard start and login screen, after installing kubuntu, kubuntu is it. how can I set gnome as standard login theme again?
<niblets> ohk, will look again
<niblets> apart from the name, should there be anything inside that gives it away?
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets not that I see, I'll check around though
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> has anyone here ever set up a TV ?
<niblets> inside "bus" there was "usb" would that be it?
<niblets> nvm, it isnt
<niblets> dettoaltrimenti_ Nothing I can find that would be it
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- if you have a windows machine, try installing it in windows and it will reformat the drive, and then try it in linux
<dettoaltrimenti_> niblets- because kubuntu should automatically recognize it
<niblets> so log in on window? then get it workuing,thenb ack to linux to put music on it?
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah
<dettoaltrimenti_> that's what I did, and it worked with no problems
<niblets> kk, be back in 20
<dettoaltrimenti_> maybe it comes set up for mac
<_fnord> how do i uninstall cups?
<_fnord> sudo apt-get.....
<dettoaltrimenti_> _fnord just use adept
<carlos> hi i try to install one web camara usb but no work
<carlos> kubuntu is plug an play
<dettoaltrimenti_> carlos are you spanish
<carlos> yes
<dettoaltrimenti_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<carlos> si
<carlos> gracias
<dettoaltrimenti_> si es mejor por ti... de nada
<soulrider> anyone here ?
<hackeron_> hey, when I try to apt-get install kdebase-dev I get kdebase-dev: Depends: kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5.3) but it is not going to be installed -- any ideas?
<adz21c> Hi, I have got a firewall and connection sharing set up with Guarddog and Guidedog. All works fine, however when I reboot it stops work, yet as soon as I launch Guarddog and click apply everything works again. What could be causing this?
<adz21c> when i say it stops working i mean connection sharing
<bbt> how do i force the removal of a package via dpkg? i got one that just will not remove with adept
<hackeron_> adz21c: to share your internet connection, you generally need to things, ipforward=1 in /proc (see sysctl -a), and ipconfig set to ipmasquerading and that's what guarddog sets when you start it
<hackeron_> adz21c: s/to/two*
<adz21c> hackeron_: i was under the impression that i shouldn't need to do this each time PC starts, it sets it all up for boot
<|lostbyte|> Hi :) Guys..
<hackeron_> adz21c: you can make it start on boot - you could for example put ipforward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf and iptables -A nat -t tcp -j MASQ (not sure about the iptables command, google it) in /etc/rc.local -- or use some method to get guardog started when KDE starts -- ask the guarddog people
<adz21c> hackeron_: no i know that ... i mean i was under the impression that guarddog and guidedog set up all the files to it runs all the appropriate iptables commands
<endo602> Good Evening.  Happy Holidays.  How can i turn my user account into root?
<hackeron_> adz21c: don't know what to tell you, I personally use shorewall (no fancy gui but relatively easy to work with), I also don't like a gui because you generally need to be logged in for it to do it's magic and it doesn't really do it on boot
<brianw> is there a cd label anywhere for kubuntu-6.10 ?
<brianw> I want to tyr my lacie lightscribe software
<adz21c> hackeron_: u don't need to be logged in for guarddog ... its just executes a load of iptable commands thats it it shouldn't need to run again unless you want to make rule changes .... i was also under the impression though that it would create some scripts to be run at system boot to handle this, but either something else is interfearing or it doesn't
<endo602> How do i make it so that my user account has root access?
<hackeron_> adz21c: there's no standard in linux for where to put those commands to start on boot, maybe they were put in /etc/local.start or /etc/conf.d/local.start or /dev/default/rc.local, etc instead of /etc/rc.local?
<apokryphos> endo602: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<endo602> apokryphos, thanks
<adz21c> hackeron_: well there is an /etc/rc.firewall file which seems to contain the rules and /etc/rcS.d/S65guarddog if that makes any sense to u?
<adz21c> hackeron_: is S65guarddog a service type thing?
<hackeron_> adz21c: yeah, link /etc/rcS.d/S65guarddog to every runlevel
<Murrlin> how would I fix a stuck app, without deleting its config file?
<brianw> I wonder why distro makers do not release cd label images w/ their releases...
<hackeron_> adz21c: i.e. ln -s /etc/rcS.d/S65guarddog /etc/rc1.d/S65guarddog -- then replace the 1 with 2, then 3.. up to 5
<adz21c> hackeron_: i notice under system settings -> services it has guarddog, i assume by setting that to start at boot it puts it on the appropriate run levels?
<hackeron_> adz21c: yeah, or you can do that :)
<adz21c> hackeron_: oh ok got ya
<adz21c> hackeron_: so does the number in the rc's represent the run level number?
<brianw> Any one w/ any decent gimp skill care to make a quick reproduction of this: http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1113
<brianw> heh
<hackeron_> adz21c: yep
<adz21c> hackeron_: always wondered what the numbers were bout lol kinda obvious lol
<hackeron_> adz21c: :)
<adz21c> hackeron_: cheers for the help
<hackeron_> any time
<hackeron_> ok, ktorrent compiled, I'm off to sleep, night night everyone!
<adz21c> g'night
<dwassem> hey guys
<Search4Lancer> how can I do automatic file uploads at given intervals?
<dwassem> is this a good place to ask a question? :)
<Search4Lancer> say... every 10 minutes, for a channel stats file
<Xubuntian> guys, i have a little problem.. I have to configure my daddy's new printer for tomorrow, but i need to update the system in order to make it work. However, when i plugged the network card in the PCMCIA nothing happened..
<Xubuntian> in my laptop instead, as soon as i plug it in, it start working immediatly
<dwassem> whats the XGL channel?, got a question
<lupine_85> #ubuntu-xgl
* Xubuntian dwassem #xgl ?
<dwassem> ah got it #ubuntu-xgl
<ultrakiller> ciao a tutti
<lupine_85> ciao
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ultrakiller> excuse me
<Thehound666> being a fan of the Bit Torrent protocol, I was curious as to how you guys keep so many people seeding on the distro downloads when you don't track ratio
<lupine_85> Thehound666: we're all altruistic :op
<max_> Hi, I have a problem. I restarted my computer and after i rebooted i dont have sound anymore. Can someone help?
<Thehound666> I guess so. for the record, I did my first .iso that way and seeded it 1:1
<Thehound666> <--doesn't like leechers, thus wouldn't be one
<makuseru> Hi, I have a problem. I restarted my computer and after i rebooted i dont have sound anymore. Can someone help?
<Thehound666> did the live CD and the initial install do ok for sound?
<Search4Lancer> how can I do automatic file uploads at given intervals?
<lupine_85> Search4Lancer: scp or sftp + cron ?
<lupine_85> (or + sleep of course :) )
<niblets> worked on windows, dettoaltrimenti_
<Thehound666> try the obvious maybe. Try system settings->Sound system, then the hardware tab.
<Search4Lancer> lupine_85: I have no idea what you just said ;-) it's for a channel stats page, the stats program is cronning every 10 minutes, and outputs to a file in a folder on my desktop... I'd like something to automatically upload that every 10 minutes
<Thehound666> make sure it's set to autodetect
<makuseru> it is
<Captain_Redbeard> makuseru: type: groups yourusername
<Captain_Redbeard> makuseru: and check if you are in a group called "audio"
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> it just stopped working
<lupine_85> Search4Lancer: so you've already got the cronjob
<Captain_Redbeard> makuseru: so are you?
<makuseru> i was palying a video and it stopped
<lupine_85> change it to execute a script that looks a little bit like...
<makuseru> i said yes
<Search4Lancer> lupine_85: for running the stats program, yes
<lupine_85> #!/bin/sh \n do_that_stats_program \n sftp -b - < "commands_to_be_fed_to_sftp" \n exit 0
<lupine_85> \n == newline
<Search4Lancer> now you've just confused the heck out of me
<lupine_85> sftp lets you upload stuff via. ssh; -b is batch mode;  "commands_to_be_fed_to_sftp" will be something like "cd somewhere; put file"
<niblets> anyone know how to get iPod working with Amarok?
<lupine_85> Search4Lancer: I'm not entirely sure how to make it any simpler
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: what is it that doesn't work?
<niblets> doesn't find the iPod
<niblets> the comp doesnt
<Search4Lancer> let's say the ftp username is username, and the password is password, and the server is ftp.4lancer.net, and the target file is /public_html/stats/index.html ..... what would that look like?
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: settings -> configure -> media devices
<niblets> done that
<niblets> couldnt find it
<lupine_85> for a start, you wouldn't use password authentication for a cronjob. that would be silly
<Thehound666> they do that to all (K)ubuntu newbies I think(know first hand) but they do get things done, I thought my mouse issue today would stump them as alot of forums seemed to have no answers
<niblets> I don;t know the mount point
<Thehound666> solved it in 10 minutes
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: does it automount when you plug it in?
<Search4Lancer> well then we wouldn't be able to connect to the server
<niblets> nope
<lupine_85> Use public-key authentication instead; then you don't need to feed it a username or password
<lupine_85> if you don't, then while the cronjob is running your password will be visible to everyone using the client PC...
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: hrmz... and if you try to mount it manually?
<niblets> I dont know how
<Search4Lancer> I'm the only one that uses this laptop... nobody else is allowed.... it's heavily protected ;-)
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: type: sudo mount
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: and paste me  the output in a private query
<makuseru> well, i restarted and my sound is fine now
<niblets> there is about 12 lines
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: that's why you should paste it to me in a private query ;)
<makuseru> !pastebin | niblets\
<ubotu> niblets\: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<makuseru> !pastebin | niblets
<ubotu> niblets: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<niblets> I cant
<niblets> not registered
<lupine_85> Search4Lancer: then you'd put the username & password separated by newlines at the start of -b. I think.
<makuseru> !pastebin | niblets
<niblets> ohk ohk
<lupine_85> I'v enever used password-based authentication with sftp so I'm not sure if that'd work
<niblets> I get it
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: well either use a pastebin or query it to me...
<niblets> hang on, christmas meal, will paste it and then come on again later.
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: I will probably be off by then.. but good luck
<niblets> cheers
<niblets> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38728/
<makuseru> is there anyway to add free space on a drive to another partition
<Captain_Redbeard> makuseru: various partition managers....
<lupine_85> makuseru: ntfsresize, ext2resize, etc...
<lupine_85> quite a delicate operation though
<Captain_Redbeard> makuseru: if you want something with a GUI there is one called portos
<makuseru> would i be able to keep my root partition? or would i have to wipe it clean
<triki> anyone here get bluetooth working ?
<triki> i can copy from my phone to my laptop, but no the other way around ?
<_fnord> makuseru: livecd + gparted
<makuseru> fnord: i dont want to get rid of anything, im just trying to merge them
<flaccid_> _fnord: qtparted
<makuseru> fnord: because i dont want to loose all my music and settings
<triki> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xenol> plz can someone tell me how cna i change icon of single file?
<Thehound666> The Kubuntu manual partition creator lets you size all the partitions manually and resize them while keeping your data. I had Partition Magic on standby to resize them, but it turned out I never needed it
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm... does anyone here have experience with the grub conf file? I want to get rid of the white frame that surrounds the options in the grub menu on boot...
<karmikaze> xenol: right click the icon, do properties, then click the icon in properties to change it
<Thehound666> never played with grub yet.
<Thehound666> I used NTLoader for my dual boot because I know what I was doing with Windows
<Thehound666> :)
<flaccid_> grub manual, #grub, google
<flaccid_> all you need
<Captain_Redbeard> flaccid_: tried it all
<xenol> karmikaze ty
<Captain_Redbeard> flaccid_: not sure it's even possible without frambuffer support
<Thehound666> don't need to play with it myself, seems like Redbeard wants to eliminate a cosmetic annoyance
<flaccid_> i think it is. but yeah probably using framebuffer
<Captain_Redbeard> flaccid_: bah so I guess I'm in for a "pimp my grub" session of some good 5 hours now then :p
<prak> when i opened wireless assistant wireless lan manager in kubuntu, it gives me an error message saying "su returned with an error"
<prak> does anyone know if that problem can be fixed by reinstalling that program?
<xenol> karmikaze and how can i change target of folder?
<karmikaze> target?
<karmikaze> you mean where it links to?
<xenol> yeah
<karmikaze> something on your desktop?
<xenol> y
<flaccid_> Captain_Redbeard: heheh sounds bout right
<karmikaze> well for a desktop icon id just drag the right one onto the desktop
<karmikaze> there is a command to make a link
* Captain_Redbeard whines and cries
<karmikaze> ln -s /whateverdir/youwant /home/yourusername/Desktop
<karmikaze> thatll make a new link
<xenol> karmikaze thx i just now got a perfect idea :P
<karmikaze> ok
<karmikaze> heh
* flaccid_ drinks corona and lime
<karmikaze> mmm corona
* karmikaze gets some egg nog
<flaccid_> nice
<xenol> karmiakze can u post screen of ur desktop (ofc if u can)
<DyF|heliopolix> I've taken the plunge and am attempting to become more familiar with Linux, specifically Kubuntu. I figure this is as good a place as any to get flamed properly so i can move past my n00b status and actually learn some stuff.
<flaccid_> sweet as heliopolix
<Captain_Redbeard> hmm further on then... anyone knowing anything useful about grub2? if it's usable and so forth...
<xenol> grub2?
<flaccid_> yeah grub is now legacy
<prak> does anyone encounter an error with using sudo before?
<flaccid_> but yeah i don't know how stable grub2 is
<heliopolix> anyways, what Im attempting to do is get this belkin usb key to work with the install of dapper drake im running. I found a fairly detailed explanation, but all the commands mean jack shit to me. anyone willing to help me out
<Captain_Redbeard> flaccid_: do you have any experience with it?
<flaccid_> heliopolix: learn the commands :)
<flaccid_> Captain_Redbeard: none sorry
<flaccid_> but i'd try it in your situation
<xenol> so grub is usable only it  can be unstable?
<flaccid_> heliopolix: if its a usb drive (mass storage), kubuntu supports natively
<Captain_Redbeard> flaccid_: ofc! :D i'm on a spree here... so I guess I will have to fuck my system up before I'm done ;) it seems fairly stable though... version 1.95
<flaccid_> xenol: no grub2 might be unstable, grub(1) should be pretty damn stable
<heliopolix> er, forgot to be more specific. usb wireless key, for networking
<heliopolix> and i suppose i need to find a channel more on my level. basic commands escape me at this point
<xenol> any ETA when GRUB2 will be released?
<flaccid_> heliopolix: on you mean wireless usb adaptor. belkin are bad for that, particularly on linux. read the howtos
<flaccid_> heliopolix: why do basic commands escape you? we can help to make you understand and execute the commands
<Captain_Redbeard> xenol: the website says november - but I highly doubt it ;))
<Captain_Redbeard> http://grub.enbug.org/
<xenol> november 2007?
<xenol> or 2006
<Search4Lancer> alright, I tried this (after perusing the wget manual) and in the console it appears to work, but when I try to access the file online, it's still an old version:
<Search4Lancer> wget --post-file /home/redphoenix/Desktop/ircstat/index.html ftp://username:password@ftp.4lancer.net/public_html/stats/index.html
<xenol> well 2006 is impossible :D
<Captain_Redbeard> exactly ;) it does, however, state 06...
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm
<Captain_Redbeard> it supports multiboot... thus you can boot grub2 from grub legacy just to try it... awesome
<heliopolix> heh, i've sort of figured out how to use sudo to try to run things as the local admin. I've been trying to follow the directions here : http://opensource.bureau-cornavin.com/belkin/index.html, but i'm missing something
<flaccid_> that sounds good cap'n
<heliopolix> i downloaded the drivers, and have been trying to get them to compile, but cant get the syntax right
<flaccid_> heliopolix: are you using your password and not the root password when doing sudo command
<flaccid_> heliopolix: pastebin the error
<heliopolix> in the Konsole, I use the sudo -s command, and input the password, and the promt changes to 'root@' so i think im doing it right
<towync> how do i get rid off kmenu button and the panel bar that displays the kmenu button
<towync> and replace it with mac style tool bar at bottom of screen
<towync> i know kxdocker doesn't work for me, so i tried kooldock, how do i make comp start with kooldock and no normal bottom panel
<flaccid_> heliopolix: don't use -s
<flaccid_> for eg. sudo updatedb
<prak> does anyone encounter an error with using su before?
<prak> does anyone encounter an error with using su or sudo before?
<flaccid_> towync: try asking in #kde
<flaccid_> prak nope why
<towync> is that a channel or do u need ubuntu before it
<prak> flaccid_, su is giving me an error saying that something is wrong with sudoer
<flaccid_> its a channel towync
<Search4Lancer> anybody, I'm having wget problems...
<flaccid_> prak: what is the error
<towync> by the way how do i make my own wallpaper and stuff, i don't like other peoples that i find online =)
<thoreauputic> !sudo | prak
<ubotu> prak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<towync> flaccid_ do you need #ubuntu before typing kde?
<flaccid_> !gimp > towync
<flaccid_> towync: no
<towync> !gimp | towync
<ubotu> towync: An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<prak> flaccid_, for example, when i typed "sudo apt-get update", terminal gives me "sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers
<prak> near line 0
<towync> ughhhh more tutorials to read... lol
<thoreauputic> prak: have you edited /etc/sudoers?
<flaccid_> prak: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<_fnord> is there a all in one theme program,like windowblinds?
<Captain_Redbeard>  http://grub.enbug.org/gfxterm
<Captain_Redbeard> W000t!!
<_fnord> Captain_Redbeard: is that for me?
<prak> thoreauputic: i haven't edited /etc/sudoers to my knowledge
<flaccid_> w0a ruby Captain_Redbeard interesting
<_fnord> postbin it anyways,thats whats causeing the error
<towync> does kxdocker work with edgy?
<Captain_Redbeard> looks really sweet to be honest...
<flaccid_> towync: yep
<thoreauputic> prak: pastebin it as flaccid_ suggests
<prak> thoreauputic: how do i pastebin my /etc/sudoers?
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prak> thoreauputic: is there another site?
<Captain_Redbeard> the documentation on grub2 is very sporadical though
<_fnord> you can also use #flood
<thoreauputic> prak: there are lots of pastebin sites - we normally use that one
<flaccid_> towync: although i'm on edgy and i'm didn't load just then when i tried
<prak> thoreauputic: sudoers file is empty
<thoreauputic> prak: :(
<prak> thoreauputic: i'm not sure what caused it
<_fnord> lol that might have something to do with  me thinks...
<thoreauputic> prak: are you certain that it is empty?
<prak> it is empty
<prak> thoreauputic
<_fnord> wierd
<thoreauputic> prak:  you have a ctach 22 then - you can't edit it without sudo or root rights - you will have to use the recovery mode to get a root prompt
<thoreauputic> *catch 22
<prak> ok
<prak> thoreauputic: and then edit that file?
<flaccid_> prak: reinstall sudo package
<thoreauputic> prak: use "visudo" to edit it
<thoreauputic> ah yes -= flaccid's idea is way easier
<towync> flaccid_ so did kxdocker work on ur edgy?
<heliopolix> the problem occurs when i try to run the 'make' command. the error is "bash: make: command not found"
<prak> flaccid_, do i reinstall sudo package in recovery mode?
<flaccid_> towync: no but it could be my problem
<_fnord> thoreauputic: whats your name mean>?
<flaccid_> prak: did you ever set a root password?
<towync> flaccid_ cool, did u tell me to go to kde channel earlier =)
<thoreauputic> prak: so boot to recovey/rescue . apt-get install sudo
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<flaccid_> towync: probably
<thoreauputic> bah
<towync> flaccid_ someone did, and now someone in kde channel refers me back here lol
<thoreauputic> !info sudo
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<thoreauputic> OK it has its own package
<towync> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<prak> thoreauptic, ok
<flaccid_> towync: well you should be able to disable the panel regardless of distro..
<thoreauputic> prak: wait
<towync> what's the relationship between debian and kde, i know kde uses debian
<flaccid_> towync: no real relationship
<towync> flaccid_ cool
<thoreauputic> too late, I wanted to see if it was already installed...
<_fnord> kde is based on deb i think
<flaccid_> _fnord: negative
<triki> huh
<triki> debian is debian
<towync> flaccid_ i guess my real question is what's debian =)
<triki> kde is and gnome and desktop guis
<Search4Lancer> guess it doesn't hurt to ask again.... does anybody know how to do regularly scheduled FTP uploads, or a program that does it?
<_fnord> was it suse that im thinking of?
<flaccid_> debian is a linux system
<triki> debian is a distro
<flaccid_> and also a distro
<flaccid_> "the debian system" they call it
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: make a cron job to do it?
<flaccid_> brb
<triki> like gentoo, fedora core, slackware and so on
<towync> so kubuntu is kde that's debian, and ubuntu is genome that's rpb?
<triki> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<triki> instead of ubuntu with gnome
<towync> and kde is always deb?
<Search4Lancer> thoreauputic: I've been trying, but I can't get the wget command to work right. I mean, it looks like it works correctly in the console, but the new file never shows up on the server
<triki> xubuntu uses a lighter desktop environment
<towync> and gnome is always rpm or something
<towync> there's two right, deb and somtehing else
<triki> same backend just different interface
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: wget is really a download tool - use ftp or lftp
<towync> !backend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> !frontend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frontend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> oops
<triki> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<towync> what's a backend and frontend
<triki> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<triki> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<towync> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<towync> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<towync> ah package format
<towync> what's the other one besides deb
<triki> ubuntu is based on debian also
<triki> hense the use of the deb packages
<towync> there's something equivalent to deb right
<lupine_85> rpm
<Search4Lancer> thoreauputic: okay... I've never used ftp from command line before... how do I do it and how would I do it as a cronjob?
<lupine_85> lots of other formats as well
<towync> cool
<triki> rpm is a redhat thing
<towync> ic
<lupine_85> deb > rpm
<towync> cool
<triki> like yum is for fedora
<leviatan> hi everyone I need hel with my grub, I've installe kubuntu in my hd1 but in my hd0 I had ubuntu with genome but now when my pc stars an error appears: problem with so
<towync> ah ha, so that's what yum is lol
<triki> swaret for slack
<leviatan> someone could help me?
<towync> what's a backend
<leviatan> plz?
<towync> we'll try leviatan =)
<towync> what's ur question
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: heh - that's a whole howto - but basically , say lftp user@host , log in do your stuff - get to download, "put" to upload
<towync> i'm a new linux user myself, but i'm sure other people can help
<flaccid_> towync: kde is available in many package formats as well as source
<triki> what i meant by backend, was the same services were running on ubuntu, kubuntu, just diffnerent user interfaces
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: you need to read about ftp a bit I think
<flaccid_> linux and unix
<towync> flaccid_ cool thx =)
<Search4Lancer> bah... where's the fun in that? :-D
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: I suggest lftp - it is a better prog than straight ftp
<towync> triki thx
<triki> np
<unix_infidel> Search4Lancer: you need cli ftp?
<flaccid_> kubuntu just have different desktop environments and default applications/packages from the ubuntu repos
<flaccid_> np
<Search4Lancer> unix_infidel: say what now?
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: have a look at the manual - man lftp ( you will probably need to install it)
<flaccid_> ^^ kubuntu and ubuntu  jusst have..
<thoreauputic> !info lftp
<ubotu> lftp: Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0-1 (edgy), package size 349 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<towync> oo, do u guys know a better place than kde-look to look for great wall papers? i don't like the hundreds that i've seen so far, and don't really wanna read a whole gimp tutorial to make my own lol
<triki> www.devianart.com
<karmikaze> towync: deviantart.com
<unix_infidel> Search4Lancer: cli ftp means you'd use it within Konsole, you can also use a GUI ftp client like filezilla, smartftp, cuteftp etc etc
<triki> www.deviantart.com
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: do you have ssh access?  scp is much eaaierfor this kind of thing
<flaccid_> devianart ist good
<towync> karmikaze thx so much =)
<karmikaze> its got some stuff
<unix_infidel> Search4Lancer: konqueror can also do ftp similar to windows explorer.
<towync> karmikaze cool, i'm checking it out
<towync> thx triki too =)
<Search4Lancer> unix_infidel: what I need is automated uploads every 10 minutes
<leviatan> ok thanks my question y what can I do for fix that error, because I have to insert the cd live
<karmikaze> its as hit or miss as kdelook anyway
<thoreauputic> unix_infidel: he wants to have regi=ular uploads ( cron)
<unix_infidel> if you are looking to communicate b/w a windows box and a linux box, winscp is a good windows client and is much easier connectivity.
<thoreauputic> *regular
<leviatan> to enter to the grub menu
<unix_infidel> Search4Lancer: then wouldnt make sense to have a permanent network socket established?
<unix_infidel> using samba or NFS?
<towync> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Search4Lancer> if I had the slightest idea what that was, maybe
<thoreauputic> unix_infidel: umm - nfs or samba over the Net? Not a Good Thing (tm)
<unix_infidel> thoreauputic: i didnt know that this was internet connectivity.
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: is this a local LAN thing or a server "out there" ?
<towync> leviatan what was ur question, i scrolled up a little, but i only saw u stating something about inserting live cd
<Search4Lancer> thoreauputic: "out there"
<unix_infidel> Search4Lancer: what are you trying to sync up exactly?
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: ssh/scp is a better idea if the server supports it
<unix_infidel> maybe rsync is for you?
<lupine_85> sftp -b ftw, but never mind :)
<Search4Lancer> unix_infidel: channel stats - see http://stats.4lancer.net
<thoreauputic> lupine_85: yes, or sftp - but scp is fine too
<towync> that stuff is deviant alright lol
<triki> filezilla + sftp
* thoreauputic uses sshfs for his remote shell uploads :)
<leviatan> the problem is that I had ubuntu in my hd0 and I have installed kubuntu in my hd1 but there is a problem with the grub that I need to insert the live cd to star a operative system (ubuntu, kubuntu or windows)
<triki> that cool stuff too !!!
<triki> sshfs
<thoreauputic> triki: he wants to do it automatically every ten minutes
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<triki> thoreauputic: ?? what's going on ?
<ubuntu> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<niblets> Captain_Redbeard did you get a chance to look at the pastebin?
<thoreauputic> triki: never mind - go back to sleep :)
<triki> sure
<lupine_85> Search4Lancer: any reason why the stats can't be generated on the server...?
<Search4Lancer> lupine_85: I'd love to, but I don't have that kind of access, to run the bot and the stats program on the server
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: nope sorry
<Search4Lancer> it's not mine ;-)
<niblets> Could you still now?
<lupine_85> ah :)
<lupine_85> well, you've been given > 4 solutions now, I think...
<ubuntu> how can i install grub 2?
<Search4Lancer> none of which I know how to implement :-)
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: does the server run ssh ?
<lupine_85> read, wo/man! :p
<niblets> Could you still now? Captain_Redbeard
<towync> leviatan i've never really tried too much duel booting before, so this might not be that helpful, but did u accidentally set ur comp to only boot from cd drive?
<Search4Lancer> poeticputic: not that I know of
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: I'm a bit busy messing with grub2 and it's gfx options but I can give it a shot
<thoreauputic> Search4Lancer: from waht you have said, I think you need to do some reading about this before you implement it :)
<towync> leviatan i think u can check that by pressing f2 while ur comp restarts, if i'm wrong somebody correct me thx =)
<niblets> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38728/ any help would be great, whatever you can do
<ubuntu> how can i install grub 2?
<lupine_85> nah, no ssh
<thoreauputic> afk
<Captain_Redbeard> ubuntu: If you don't know, you shouldn't do it probably ;)
<lupine_85> ftp, which is not ideal for this sort of thing
<Search4Lancer> my neck hurts from all this
<ubuntu> Captin_Redbeard: thats stupid
<triki> Captain_Redbeard: gay answer
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: connect your iPod and type: sudo mount /dev/sda1
<lupine_85> !grub2
<ubotu> grub2: The next generation of GNU GRUB [EXPERIMENTAL] . In component universe, is extra. Version 1.94-3 (edgy), package size 293 kB, installed size 788 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-powerpc any-amd64)
<lupine_85> well, it's there
<ubuntu> thank you lupine
<lupine_85> so I'd imagine you install it and then read the manual
<Captain_Redbeard> triki: well would you prefer me helping someone out messing their system up with highly unstable software that wont change anything for them anyway?
<niblets> Captain_Redbeard doing now
<leviatan> towync thx
<triki> point them in the direction of some docs, where there are plenty of
<lupine_85> ho hum, you cant feed ftp script files?
<lupine_85> let's see...
<niblets> Captain_Redbeard "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Captain_Redbeard> triki: well then you could maybe use your time pointing people to what you find appropriate than filling the channel with prepubertal accusations like things being "gay" when they dont match your expectations
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: hmm let me see if I can find some docs for you mate
<lupine_85> Search4Lancer: but read the manpage for lftp. It seems to do everything you want
<lupine_85> even has it's own scheduler, it seems
<Search4Lancer> oh joy
<towync> leviatan np, keep asking if that didn't work out
<Search4Lancer> where's it at?
<lupine_85> "man lftp"
<danny500> does anyone know were I can get Kareoke Downloads?
<danny500> #Karaoke
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: oh sorry I'm being retarded btw... create a directory where to mount it and try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mountpoint
<leviatan> the problem Is that my english is not so good jeje but in -es chanel is someone helping me thanks XD
<niblets> Captain_Redbeard just a random folder somewhere?
<towync> leviatan i guessed u didn't speak english =) but hopefully we can still help
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: preferably /media/ipod or something similar
<niblets> ohk, where? in my home folder, or ?
<leviatan> thanks XD
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: I found you this: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu guide explaining how to use an ipod with some application named gtkpod, it can easily be switched for amarok
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: mkdir /media/ipod
<triki> your  ipod doesn't auto mount ?
<niblets> Nope it doesnt
<niblets> made the folder
<triki> weird mine does
<towync> triki my ipod shuffle "auto mounts"
<niblets> I know it is weird, and I am trying my best to fix it
<towync> triki quoted cuz i don't know what auto mount really means but i can open folder right when i plug ipod shuffle in
<niblets> With the help of Captain Redbeard
<triki> ahhh ok
<triki> one sec i'll look for a tut on it
<niblets> its mounted
<niblets> lets see if it works
<niblets> should I be able to access it from Amarok now Captain_Redbeard?
<Captain_Redbeard> yup yup
<niblets> Wait, it didnt mount. youre command line was wrong, apparently Captain_Redbeard
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: what did it return then?
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod
<niblets> It said that you didnt specify what sort of mount it was
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: erf...
<niblets> Ill pastebin ya
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: type: lsusb
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: does it detect your ipod?
<niblets> on command line?
<Captain_Redbeard> yah
<niblets> it finds apple computer, inc, which I assume is the ipod
<niblets> "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05ac:1260 Apple Computer, Inc."
<_fnord> mine just pops up as ipod
<Captain_Redbeard> niblets: I'm really sorry mate but I will have to head off to bed... it's 04:36 here and I'm falling asleep... all I can do is direct you to www.google.com
<niblets> ohk, sweet as
<niblets> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38730/
<niblets> thats the result of the mounting attempt
<Search4Lancer> okay.... is it possible to do an upload via lftp in a single command line? such as "lftp -u thisfreakinfile thisfreakinserver" and it does it and then closes
<lupine_85> Search4Lancer: no idea.
<lupine_85> anyway, good luck with it. I'm off to bed
<faked_> is there ever going to be higher versions of flash than 7? because like i'll be sittin' around bored and get on addictinggames but i can't play anything because flash doesn't work for half the stuff
<faked_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<faked_> is there anything useful in there?
<notech> if kubuntu doesn't have it, i believe macromedia.org has flash 9 tar.gz. not sure if it's still beta.
<notech> nope, wrong site.
<notech> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ubuntu> !grub2
<ubotu> grub2: The next generation of GNU GRUB [EXPERIMENTAL] . In component universe, is extra. Version 1.94-3 (edgy), package size 293 kB, installed size 788 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-powerpc any-amd64)
<ubuntu> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<zach_> hey, anyone, do you know of a theme that I can download that imitates Mac OSX?
<ubuntu> emerald has good osx themes
<towync> hi how do i get my kmenu/panel bar back
<towync> i clicked hide it and now i can't turn it back on lol
<ubuntu> you should have a arrow in the righthand corner of your screen
<ubuntu> wherever your pannel was (top or botom)
<towync> my panel was on bottom
<ubuntu> then bottom right
<ubuntu> there should be a grey box with an arrow in it
<zach_> ubuntu, could you give me a link to this emerald?
<ubuntu> zach: do you use beryl?
<zach_> I actually have no idea what that is, I just downloaded kubuntu today, I'm just now playing w/ it
<ubuntu> oh
<towync> ubuntu thx i think it worked, i never saw the grey box but the thing came back =)
<ubuntu> have you seen video where people have theor desktop as a 3D cube?
<zach_> no, not really, sorry
<towync> i so want beryl
<towync> beryl doesn't like me lol =)
<zach_> I'm a lil bit of a noob here
<towync> so am i haha
<ubuntu> are you Edgy?
<zach_> ya
<towync> me too
<ubuntu> then beryl is a snap to get going
<ubuntu> you want me to help you?
<zach_> I figured edgy would be better being newer I guess
<zach_> sure thing, that would be awesome, thanks
<ubuntu> pastebin me you xorg.conf
<ubuntu> your*
<towync> me?
<towync> do u want my xorg.conf
<towync> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<towync> ubuntu i'll just paste mine for u in case u wanna look at it =)
<towync> ubuntu not that u need to lol =)
<ubuntu> do you want me to help you get beryl going?
<towync> ubuntu of course =)
<ubuntu> then go for it
<towync> ubuntu most definately =)
<zach_> so do I just type #ubuntu in the text spot then?
<towync> ubuntu here u go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38734/ =)
<towync> !paste | zach_
<ubotu> zach_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<towync> zach_ just press the link there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubuntu> towync: tell zach_ where his xorg is and how to paste it
<towync> k
<ubuntu> ill brb to help you both
<towync> so zach_, to paste ur xorg.conf
<towync> first open up ur konsole
<towync> then in konsole, type sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<towync> then type whatever ur password is to open kate
<towync> then press ctrl-a, to select all
<towync> then go to edit then copy
<towync> then press the link at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<towync> and paste it into the dialog box there, enter ur name, and press paste
<towync> and the paste the link of the resulting webpage here so ubuntu can see it
<towync> i did it for mine u can see mine at
<towync> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38734/
<ubuntu> im looking at both of yours now
<towync> he pasted his already?
<ubuntu> no,
<ubuntu> my bad
<ubuntu> i thought that was him
<ubuntu> its you
<towync> o i just entered mine twice
<towync> sorry
<towync> yeah it's the same
<ubuntu> no prob
<zach_> ok, ya, I have no clue what I'm doing really, I've never coded before or anything, sorry
<towync> all you have to do is type in konsole: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<towync> no coding at all =)
<zach_> I have the etc11org.conf - Kate open, and there's nothing there
<towync> no u have to type the slashes
<towync> instead of etc11org.conf
<towync> u have to type:           sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<towync> if u did that and u still have nothing, then u don't have xorg.conf
<towync> i'm not sure where xorg.conf came from in the first place, prolly when i installed my nvidiea driver but i can be totally off for that lol
<zach_> ya, I did it again and that konsole is saying failed to open device now
<ubuntu> you cant not have xorg
<ubuntu> you wouldnt be running without it
<towync> o yeah
<ubuntu> zach_: do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<towync> i should know cuz when i was messing around with wacom in xorg.conf, i couldn't get gui anymore until i found out i needed to comment out some other part of xorg.conf lol
<zach_> ok, it opened this time
<towync> or vim instead of nano, whichever works, i have to google everytime for what the "save" shortcut keys are for each text editor lol
<ubuntu> towync: make a backup of you xorg then put http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38735/ that as you xorg and restart (make sure you backup incase it dosnt work)
<ubuntu> towync: you just do ctrl+x to exit then it automatically askes if you want to save changes
<zach_> it says new file at the bottom w/ some shortcuts
<ubuntu> paste the command your doing
<ubuntu> just teh one line
<zach_> the command that I'm doing is what then?
<prak> what is the command in recovery mode to edit sudoer file?
<zach_> there is nothing in it at all, and I need to copy all of nothing it would seem
<zach_> o well, guys, its ok, I can live w/o that theme until I understand what is going on I guess
<zach_> when I think I know what I'm doing I'll come back to you I guess
<ubuntu> zach_: im usually always in this channel as makuseru, feel free to ask me to help you again
<zach_> cool, thanks a lot really
<zach_> sorry I suck at this...
<ubuntu> towync: you still in here?
<zach_> btw, towync and ubuntu, I'll probably be on this channel a bit too, idk yet if there is a way to save user names or whatever, but feel free to save mine
<zach_> it said they were idle for like 6 min.
<ubuntu> towync: i need to restart, but just hang in there and ill be back to help you
<prak> does anyone know what's the command to edit sudoer in recovery mode?
<unix_infidel> visudo
<unix_infidel> as root
<unix_infidel> or sudo visudo
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a linux port of zfs without fuse
<unix_infidel> or any benchmarks with zfs port using a fuse compared to native zfs?
<pc22>  can anyone recommend a distance learning org?
<MasterEvilAce> Anyone have a Dell Inspiron laptop, and have monitor out working?
<prak> does anyone know about the dialing directory of minicom?
<unix_infidel> anyone have a latitude d420 working with ubuntu?
<NDPowerBook> Is that the one with an external optical drive?
<NDPowerBook> Cause if so, yes
<NDPowerBook> Oh wait I just googled it, its not the one I have
<NDPowerBook> But I've never heard of anyone having issues with Dell laptops and linux
<unix_infidel> its the newer dell ultraportable.
<prak> does anyone know about the dialing directory of minicom?
<seven11> how can i find the fastest server for apt-get update
<seven11> netselect?
<prak> does anyone know about the dialing directory of minicom?
<tony__> hello everyone and MERRY XMAS :)
<tony__> i have external harddrive connected using USB. each time , i would connect my hd to linux, it used to show an icon on my desktop. now , it shows nothing and i have no access to that Drive.. why . and how i can connct to it ?
<tony__> !USB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about USB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T3hWiz0rd> what group does a user need to be a part of in order to mount/umount?
<thoreauputic> T3hWiz0rd: wrong question. Depends on what is in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> T3hWiz0rd: e.g. if the "user" or "users" option is set, you can mount/umount
<thoreauputic> if the "users" is set, any user can umount, if sigular ( "user") then the user who mounted the device can umount it
<thoreauputic> umm s/sigular/singular
<ken> Any one using the driver from 'fs-driver.org' over here?
<thoreauputic> ken: since no-one knows what it does, hard to say. What are you trying to actually do?
<ken> It is a driver that is used by Windows XP to 'see' the EXT2/3 partitions and write/read to it
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<thoreauputic> :)
<ken> Anyone used that driver?
<thoreauputic> ken: sorry, I wiped my windows ages ago
<thoreauputic> ken: I've heard it works
<ken> i have experienced it doesn't
<thoreauputic> :(
<thoreauputic> did it trash your data ?
<ken> wait i will give the exact error
<thoreauputic> the suspense is killing me...
<ken> HELP: on starting ubuntu i get: /dev/hda1 has been mount 30 times, without being checked, and then it is checked (slowly), similarly a message comes for /dev/hdb1. And i have to wait. Can someone tell me why this error comes? I tried writing to a EXT3 /home with the driver from fs-driver.org, from windows and after that this happens,
<thoreauputic> ken: see my answer in #ubuntu
<ken> thoreauputic: From now on we converse there
<thoreauputic> yep
<towync> how can i let konversation log on to multiple channels everytime automatically at start up?
<hagabaka> File - Server List, edit a network or add a new one and edit it
<towync> thank you
<seven11> where can i find list of other desktops than kde (fluxbox and so on)
<seven11> what is a good and fast desktop
<towync> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<towync> i don't know, sorry
<towync> !#kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<thoreauputic> seven11:  http://xwinman.org
<seven11> thanks
<prak> does anyone know about the dialing directory of minicom?
<towycn> merry christmas everyone =)
<max_> towync: this is ubuntu
<max_> towycn: this is ubuntu
<max_> when i logged back in you had logged off
<max_> did you swap out your xorg?
<waplaw> i am having trouble using a printer, does anyone have any experience with this issue?
<bomber> merry christmas everyone
<waplaw> i am getting the hp printer_no_found message, and i can't seem to get it to connect
<waplaw> merry christmas to you
<max_> how do you enable direct rendering?
<purpleposeidon> is there a flashplayer9 package?
<waplaw> anyone got any ideas on the printer?
<robotgeek> purpleposeidon: look up on seveas's repo
<T3hWiz0rd> robotgeek: hey hey
<robotgeek> hey T3hWiz0rd , merry christmas :)
<T3hWiz0rd> you too
<towycn> max_ hi max
<towycn> sorry i was away a little last time
<hagabaka> it's on backports too
<max_> its ok
<towycn> max_ but yeah i tried out ur revised xorg.conf
<towycn> max_ i didn't actually save as what u had as xorg.conf
<max_> why
<towycn> max_ cuz i just added in the "DRI" section,
<prak> does anyone know about the dialing directory of minicom?
<towycn> max_ and also under modules, i added the line Load "dbe"
<max_> ok
<max_> thats all i did to yours
<thompa> allo, how do i convert something to a wav file?
<towycn> max_ it worked better than before =)
<towycn> max_ the mouse was responsive
<towycn> max_ but nothing responds to keyboard
<max_> now hang on and ill get what you need to add to your sources.list
<towycn> max_ but it still wouldn't run tho, but the error msg this time was different
<towycn> max_ thx so much for the help =)
<towycn> max_ i forgot to write down the error msg this time
<towycn> max_ cuz i wasn't sure if i'd be able to meet up with u =)
<towycn> what the
<towycn> max_ hehe, saw u took a exit with a bang =)
<max_> brb, gotta get that link
<towycn> max_ k thx alot =)
<towycn> max_ i'll be here for a long while, take ur time =)
<max_> are you edgy or dapper
<towycn> i'm on edgy
<max_> # Trevio's Beryl-SVN Ubuntu Repository
<max_> # GPG key: 81836EBF
<max_> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<max_> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<max_> add that to your sources.list
<towycn> k
<towycn> adding
<thompa> anybody using soundkonverter? what does it need for wav files here
<thompa> i got all codecs stuff, but the error is on opening the flac or mp3 to be converted."try changing file name"
<thompa> max_: beryl svn is not working for me right now
<towycn> max_ k i'm adding in the repos now, i had to find where sources.list were at first, so i googled, and i'm adding now
<thompa> it was a few days ago, now it just freezes everything up
<max_> does your screen turn white then you get booted to login?
<thompa> my windows lost the top bar area so i cant grab or move them
<max_> do a "reload windows manager"
<thompa> refreshing or changing themes does no good,
<thompa> no good
<max_> go into .beryl-managerrc and change render path to 2
<thompa> ok
<thompa> let me start it up
<max_> no
<lbg> hello
<max_> dont start it
<lbg> why my desktop frequently down?
<lbg> ?
<towycn> max_ cool i had to type it in, i couldn't copy paste from here, now it's in the sources.list, how do i get the key, do i do wget something
<thompa> max_: im looking for it
<towycn> we're overwhelming max with questions hehe, thx max =)
<max_> KEY=81836EBF; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY && gpg --export --armor $KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<towycn> enter that verbatim into command prompt?
<max_> yes
<towycn> k
<max_> thompa: just open a terminal and do sudo nano .beryl-manager-rc
<max_> oops
<max_> .beryl-managerrc
<max_> that
<towycn> gpg: requesting key 81836EBF from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<towycn> gpg: key 81836EBF: public key "Trevio (3v1n0) <trevi55@gmail.com>" imported
<towycn> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<towycn> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<towycn> gpg:               imported: 1
<towycn> OK
<towycn> does that look right
<towycn> sorry if i'm spamming, i forgot to paste into paste bin
<max_> ya, it says OK
<towycn> ok =)
<max_> now do a sudo apt-get update, if it gives you an error (it might) do it again and it shouldnt
<towycn> k
<max_> then do sudo apt-get install beryl
<thompa> max_: what do i put there
<max_> you did sudo nano .beryl-managerrc?
<thompa> i found some rendering path options, in the gui, but auto , texture ,cop
<thompa> yes
<towycn> btw i'm using kubuntu, hopefully that doesn't change anything right =)
<max_> is beryl shut down
<thompa> yes
<max_> townycn: ubuntu, kubuntu, same thing
<towycn> cool =-)
<max_> i use kubuntu
<max_> cause i dont like gnome
<max_> thompa: ok change render path from 0 to 2
<towycn> =) i never tried gnome before
<max_> townycn: not do sudo apt-get install beryl
<max_> now do*
<towycn> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `sun-java5-bin' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<towycn> that was the error msg
<towycn> i've been getting that since lately the auto updater had problems
<thompa> max_: eh, is that a new file?
<max_> thompa: no
<thompa> nevermind i found it
<spitwise> happy ximas
<thompa> i must have misspelled it
<max_> towycn: did you do that?
<towycn> actually adept_updater had been bad for me lately, it gets stuck whenever it finished downloading the updates and tries to install something related to sun java
<towycn> yeah i typed in sudo apt-get install beryl
<spitwise> apt is much easier to use
<max_> did it install it
<towycn> i had this error msg:  dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `sun-java5-bin' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<towycn> no it stopped half way i think
<max_> try it again
<towycn> k
<towycn> k now it worked
<towycn> during the process all they did was remove something sun-java related
<max_> now do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<towycn> k
<thompa> max_i had to also change rendering path to copy from auto
<towycn> max_ download in process
<max_> alright
<max_> so the render path was set to 2?
<thompa> right click on beryl manager icon, rendering path on copy also
<max_> what was the render path in .beryl-managerrc
<thompa> max_: thanks , working well now
<max_> no problem
<towycn> max_ 97 percent =)
<towycn> unpacking
<thompa> i think it was 0
<towycn> a whole bunch of things
<towycn> still unpacking
<max_> towycn: now just do beryl-manager in a terminal and itll start up
<towycn> Wrote namespace list at bcf8 - bd08
<towycn> ***
<towycn> Preparing to replace emerald-themes 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 (using .../emerald-themes_0.1.4+svn20061219-r1916+3v1ubuntu0_all.deb) ...
<towycn> Unpacking replacement emerald-themes ...
<towycn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<towycn>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libemeraldengine0_0.1.4+svn20061223-r2015+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<towycn> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<thompa> everythin is 0 in that file but icon size
<towycn> max_ would the error msg above be a problem?
<thompa> and now render path
<max_> no
<towycn> to my question? that'd be great lol
<max_> towycn: now just do beryl-manager in a terminal and itll start up
<towycn> k
<max_> itll give you errors
<max_> dont worry
<max_> dont paste them
<towycn> fingers crossed =) testing k
<towycn> sorry =)
<max_> itll still start up
<spitwise> hmm beryl looks interesting
<towycn> it says composite manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session
<towycn> actually one of the error msg is: beryl: another composite manager is already running on screen: 0
<max_> whats your processor speed?
<towycn> 3ghz
<max_> ok
<max_> restart then try to start beryl again
<towycn> nvidia fx 5900 for graphics card, and 1g ram
<thompa> burn and transporter are in animation setting
<towycn> k
<max_> you dont even have to do a full one
<max_> just do ctrl+alt+backspace
<max_> just need to restart x
<towycn> me right
<towycn> k
<towycn> brb
<thompa> bzflag does not work with beryl though, so i got to often switch off
<thompa> open gl game
<spitwise> bzflag rocks
<towycn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spitwise> is ok w/ kubuntu?
<spitwise> er .. kde?
<thompa> i can get to number one on any competition or close
<spitwise> i play w/ my mouse
<spitwise> feel as though its a disadvantage
<towycn> max_ there's still some errors, and beryl wouldn't start, but it's getting so close =)
<thompa> have you run experimental gui
<towycn> max_ i pasted the error msg here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38743/
<max_> *looks*
<spitwise> me?
<spitwise> i used only *box for years, recently installed kubuntu but havent tried bzflag yet
<towycn> o do i have to uninstall baghira
<max_> maybe
<thompa> did you install emerald files too, cause i missed that first time
<max_> and if that dosnt work
<max_> do apt-get install beryl again
<towycn> k
<towycn> would i just do: sudo apt-get uninstall Baghira?
<thompa> if you use syanptic it will skip emerald themes and some other file
<max_> yes
<max_> thompa: were not using synap here
<thompa> thats good
<max_> i got it under control dont worry
<thompa> i cant get snow to work
<SurgeX> Does Kubuntu support the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (900)?
<towycn> k brb i uninstalled baghira
<towycn> oops, i meant to type: max_ brb i uninstalled baghira, restarting
<max_> alright
<towycn> max_ k i'm back, after i uninstalled baghira, i think beryl-manager got deleted too, cuz it now says command not found, so i just do sudo apt-get install beryl again right
<max_> yes
<towycn> and then beryl-manager again right
<towycn> hehe sorry =) but just don't wanna mess anything up
<max_> did you get errors installing it?
<towycn> nope
<max_> then do beryl-manager
<towycn> k =) fingers crossed again lol
<towycn> darn it
<max_> same problem?
<towycn> there's another composite manager failure error dialogue box
<max_> hang on
<towycn> it says again the composite manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session
<towycn> but this time when i type beryl-manager it's a lot cleaner, there was only this msg:
<max_> do
<spitwise> does it tell you to edit your xorg.conf?
<towycn> computer@computer-desktop:~$ trying '/home/computer/.xcompmgrrc' as configfile
<towycn> finished parsing the config file
<max_> glib -l
<towycn> no space between - and | right
<max_> its not a |
<max_> its a lower case L
<towycn> o
<towycn> cool thx
<max_> mhm
<spitwise> !pipe
<towycn> glib command not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towycn> apt-get install glib?
<max_> no
<towycn> o hehe, cool
<max_> i dont know about that error
<max_> go into #beryl and ask
<towycn> k =)
<towycn> is there a site that lists all the previous steps that u told me
<spitwise> i get that error but its a transparency issue
<towycn> just in case i decide to reinstall kubuntu all together
<towycn> i think i might have messed around too much so these wierd errors appear
<brianw> is there a way to install nvidia 9.x drivers?
<thompa> isnt there a non svn more stable beryl install
<max_> svn is stable
<brianw> adept only shows 1.0.8776
<thompa> ive had lots of problems with svn,
<thompa> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<max_> svn is fine now
<max_> its not XGL
<max_> its AIGLX
<thompa> i guess that link is old
<RobbeZ> anyone an idea why my shell would always respond with a "E: Couldn't find package <anything>" while giving this kind of line "sudo apt-get install <anything>" ?
<spitwise> RobbeZ: do an apt-cache search <anything>
<spitwise> you may need to uncomment a repository
<RobbeZ> it just jumps to the next line
<RobbeZ> giving no visable difference
<spitwise> you just installed?
<RobbeZ> kinda :s
<spitwise> ok
<spitwise> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spitwise> kate being the text editor
<spitwise> and uncomment the universe line
<spitwise> a lot of packages there
<thoreauputic> spitwise: wrong file !!
<spitwise> umm
<spitwise> RIGHT!
<spitwise> sorry
<spitwise> /etc/apt/
<thoreauputic>  kdsu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<spitwise> thanks
<spitwise> <-- too much multitasking
<spitwise> listen to thoreauputic
<RobbeZ> hehe
<thoreauputic> umm or should that be kdesu ?
<spitwise> either
<thoreauputic> (on gnome here atm)
<spitwise> oh
<spitwise> whatever gives you root privs
<thoreauputic> yes, but don't do sudo kate <-- bad move
<spitwise> ya kate sucks
<thoreauputic> kdesu kate i think
<spitwise> for things as this
<spitwise> vim is nice
<RobbeZ> I did put up some # earlier on, since I was trying to use GrubEd
<spitwise> or nano
<thoreauputic> no kate is fine, hust don't use straight sudo for HUI apps
<thoreauputic> GUI
<spitwise> insecure?
<thoreauputic> spitwise: yourun the risk that ~/,ICEauthority ends up owned by root
<spitwise> damn
<thoreauputic> spitwise: which locks you out on next login
<spitwise> awesome.
<thoreauputic> also  ~/.Xautjority
<thoreauputic> nah
<spitwise> sudo and kde are new to me
<thoreauputic> ~/.Xauthority
<spitwise> i'm not so sure about them
* spitwise feels old
<thoreauputic> spitwise: hah - ten to one I'm older than you ;)
<spitwise> you're on
<thoreauputic> spitwise: I'm 54
<spitwise> hahah you win ;P
<thoreauputic> :)
<spitwise> <-- just stubborn then ;)
<thoreauputic> spitwise: I accept cheques and credit cards ;-)
<RobbeZ> spitwise : any thought around what line that "universe" might be in xorg.conf ?
<spitwise> its not a long file
<thoreauputic> RobbeZ: it isn't there
<spitwise> and not easy to miss
<thoreauputic> WRONG FILE!!!
<spitwise> wha>?
<thoreauputic> excuse caps
<spitwise> /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> there is *no* universe line in that file!
<spitwise> ya thoreauputic , stop yelling!
<thoreauputic> heheh
<thoreauputic> it's not something I often do
<spitwise> heh sorry its #kubuntu
<mike> I messed up my repositories in adept
<mike> how can I fix them
<thoreauputic> but editing that file is a great way to bork your system if you don't know
<thoreauputic> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<spitwise> all i know is i couldnt install anything i needed until i uncomment one freakin universe line in my sources.list  ..
<spitwise> no borking.
<spitwise> but he is using gnome ..
<spitwise> dunno if all *bunutu installs are like this
<brianw> ok, so I tried to install nvidia-glx , but it is only available for a kernel I don't have installed. Any help?
<RobbeZ> Spitwise : replaced my list with a fresh one, but still got "E: Couldn't find package x"
<secleinteer> does anyone know how i can erase a dvdrw with k3b?
<RobbeZ> Spitwise : Should I restart something ?
<spitwise> RobbeZ: did a sudo apt-get update?
<spitwise> (so apt knows you changed the file)
<brianw> brianw@hathor:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<brianw> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<RobbeZ> Spitwise : I thought I did that just before coming here, but trough the interface
<mike> I am trying to install an aaati driver
<spitwise> i dont use the interface ..
<mike> its an rpm
<RobbeZ> Spitwise : Ah, right :-)
<spitwise> :)
<mike> how do I get it into apt
<spitwise> apt is a commanbd
<spitwise> command
<spitwise> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jason>  how do i know if i have the dapper amd64 or just 386 version?
<RobbeZ> Spitwise : well what do you now, it works :)))
<spitwise> yay!
<RobbeZ> Spitwise : thanks a lot :D
<spitwise> sure thing
<RobbeZ> Yay idd
<spitwise> apt-get update .. i forget too sometimes
<RobbeZ> wouldn't have guessed it myself
<spitwise> is also handy before using apt-get upgrade ;)
<RobbeZ> btw do you know if kubunty 7 will have a graphical grub ?
<spitwise> me i dunno i'm a kubuntu newbie
<RobbeZ> hehe, I'll try to console more
<spitwise> ya more power there .. no bs ;))
<RobbeZ> a very wise newbie
<spitwise> plain old debian user
<RobbeZ> :-)
<spitwise> shell only does waht you tell it to ;)
<RobbeZ> did use suse and fedora before, but strangly I never had to much trouble, even though they felt more complex
<RobbeZ> hehe, inserting "just work" command
<spitwise> heh
<mike> I have downloaded the rpm
<mike> how can I get apt to install it
<RobbeZ> apt fetches the file
<spitwise> apt only installs .deb files
<spitwise> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<brianw> brianw@hathor:~$ uname -a
<brianw> Linux hathor 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<brianw> is that right?
<mike> how can you get yahoo chat sound
<mike> the vox opens but no sound comes out
<jerp> Merry Christmas Windows users -  http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/25/technology/25vista.html?ei=5090&en=49a6ffcc2da87302&ex=1324702800&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=print
<jason> what is the command to move files?
<brianw> Can anyone help me get the nvidia drivers installed?
<unix_infidel> !mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<brianw> !nvidia
<jason> thanks
<spitwise> jason: mv <file> /location/blah
<spitwise> read some man pages, man
<spitwise> cp "copies" it
<spitwise> when did irc become easier than moving a file?
* spitwise asks santa
<towync> how do i exit X in kubuntu?
<towync> when i try to run nvidia 9629 update
<towync> it says it appears i'm in X
<towync> and i need to exit X
<spitwise> cntrl+alt1 or 2 or 3 can give you a console
<spitwise> 7 is where X runs
<towync> yeah but in console it stills say the same thing
<spitwise> ps -aux
<towync> what's that
<spitwise> tells you whats running
<spitwise> what processes
<towync> o
<towync> so just type it in?
<towync> konsole
<spitwise> and you can see the 3 of that process
<spitwise> and
<spitwise> killall -9 <process>
<brianw> unix_infidel: ok, I have this for uname: Linux hathor 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux , which linux-restricted-modules do I need?
<spitwise> kills it
<spitwise> s/3/#
<towync> what's -9?
<spitwise> man kill
<spitwise> i just use it -- its like "i'm freakin serious -- kill that f**ker
<unix_infidel> man i need to get me a tablet pc :(
<towync> what does "and you can see the 3 of that process" mean
<towync> lol
<spitwise> :D
<spitwise> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<towync> what does "the 3 of that process" mean, u typed that earlier
<towync> couple lines up
<spitwise> 3 was meant to be #
<spitwise> didnt press my shift ket hard enough
<spitwise> key
<towync> what does the # of that process mean tho
<spitwise> arrie    5654  7.0  0.1   2900  1100 pts/2    R+   02:30   0:00 ps -aux
<towync> huh
<towync> *lost*
<spitwise> the # after arrie is the process #
<spitwise> 5654
<towync> o u mean number
<spitwise> (its easier to type than the name usually)
<towync> i thought # as comment
<spitwise> oh sorry ;P
<spitwise> number.
<towync> no my bad =)
<spitwise> !ps\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spitwise> !ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spitwise> ubotu needs man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs man - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> what do i kill then
<spitwise> X?
<towync> i don't see X anywhere in the output for the command ps -aux
* jerp thinks towync speaks Newb as fluently as he does
* towync of course =)
<brianw> Ok, I have followed the nvidia guide, when I try to do the l ast step, I get this: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<brianw> any ideas?
* towync jerp might knokw
<max_> whats the problem?
<brianw> me?
<towync> i don't know, oo max_ ur back =)
<max_> ever get beryl?
<towync> no, i'm trying to install newest nvidia driver
<towync> but during that install
<towync> i get error saying X is running and i need to quit X
<towync> how do i quit X... lol
<spitwise> try top then
<spitwise> it gives me a Xorg pid
<spitwise> !pid
<brianw> just switch to rc3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max_> during your nvidia install?
<towync> yeah
<towync> a blue screen comes within konsole
<max_> ok, get some paper
<towync> k
<towync> got them
<deviant> hello, does anyone know what port apache listens to? Need to know so I can set it in the router to open.. Or know the command to find out?
<unix_infidel> 80
<brianw> deviant: netstat -alne
<spitwise> links google.com
<max_> ok, iwhat type type of file is your driver installer?
<towync> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<spitwise> towync: youb dont see this?:  /usr/bin/X  somthing?
<towync> o let me try again
<max_> no
<spitwise> from ps -aux
<max_> your gunna logout, when you login press <ctrl+alt+F2> login that way, then run your installer like that, when your done type in <startx>
<towync> type in <startx> with the brackets?
<spitwise> ?
<max_> no
<spitwise> max is talking to brianw
<towync> spitwise yeah now i see a /usr/bin/X -br
<max_> no
<max_> max is talking to towync
<towync> k =)
<spitwise> heh
<brianw> heh
<towync> max_ do i type <startx> with the brackets?
<brianw> I just want to get the stable nvidia drivers installed. But no go...
<max_> does anyone know what KDE's equivilant to Gnomes Natilus is?
<spitwise> he just wants to kill X i thought
<brianw> max_ konqueror
<towync> spitwise yeah i needed to kill X then install something
<spitwise> oh .. youve killed it then?
<max_> no, no brackets
<towync> spitwise i haven't yet
<max_> oh ok
<spitwise> can be a bieatch
<spitwise> makes sure its dead ;)
<towync> spitwise i'll try max_ is way first, cuz i'm a little afraid to mess with "kill", too strong a word lol
<brianw> just switch to rc3
<towync> spitwise brb =)
<towync> what's rc3
<spitwise> prolly a good idea
<towync> or is that not part of this conversation, rc3 i meant, good thing i'm doing all this half awake too lol
<brianw> console runlevel
<towync> cool =)
<towync> brb, hopefully i can be back lol
<brianw> max_ you got any help for me? :)
<max_> whats your problem?
<froud> after backup of Kmail I see message subjects on old mail but when I try read the message it is blank. New messages arriving are fine. Any ideas
<brianw> I am trying to install the nvidia pacjage through adept, i get it installed, but when I enter `sudo nvidia-glx-config enable` , I get this output: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel
<brianw> max_ ^^^
<max_> i dont know anything ab0out nvidia
<spitwise> there are tons of nvidia q's here
<spitwise> seems a lot of people with them ahve issues
<brianw> This was so easy in Gentoo. I understand why it is a bit more difficult w/ a non-source based distro, but I don't know where to go from here.
<deviant_> does anyone know what command you use to see what ports are being used by programs?
<brianw> deviant_: netstat -alnep
<spitwise> heh 'easy' and 'gentoo' in the same sentence!
<spitwise> ;)
<deviant_> brianw thanks
<brianw> deviant_: no problem
<brianw> spitwise: `emerge nvidia-drivers` . That is it. Of course you have to edit the xorg.conf file...
<spitwise> and then wait 8 hrs?
<brianw> heh, well since the nvidia driver is a binary... um no. :)
<spitwise> ;P
<deviant_> brianw that doesn't show me the ports they have open, Like for my MUD it has port 5200 open it shows the program running but not the port it's running on.
<spitwise> ya just taking hte oppurtunity to make a crack
<spitwise> not wise considering my typing
<spitwise> memebr in the matric when trinity borke into that system?
<spitwise> memeber what she typed to get the open ports?
<brianw> I just want to get the darned driver installed. And I would not like to circumvent the package manager...
<spitwise> ya sorry brianw , just commeting on the amount of q's that ive seen come through here on that
<spitwise> more than should be methinks
<brianw> The thing is, I have followed the method of installation. It shows it as installed, but apparently it is not getting built against the current running kernel...
<spitwise> have you talked to any developers or so? bug report??
<spitwise> ..just seem to be more probs than answers
<spitwise> from an outsiders pov
<sandbox> Speaking of bugs, has there been any development towards the "energy savings" problem in kubuntu 6.10 edgy? The screen blanks and shows various sized X's every time.
<deviant_> hello I need to find out what port apache listens on so I can plug it into my router so someone else can see the website anyone know?
<spitwise> i'm gonna take a wild guess and say 80
<spitwise> don't think taht;s your probs though
<brianw> Well I think I know what the problem is. My kernel version is: 2.6.17-10-generic , but the nvidia-glx package is this version: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<spitwise> ew
<spitwise> downgrading kernel? ouch.
<seven11> somebody help if i start 3ddesk i get
<seven11> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<seven11> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<spitwise> is there a way you can boot off an older kernel?
<spitwise> must sleep .. good luck brianw
<seven11> help with 3ddesktop anyone
<max_> boo 3ddesk
<max_> do you have direct rendering on?
<jerp> have you loaded the glx
<jerp> loaded = installed
<seven11> yes glx is installed
<max_> do you have direct rendering on?
<seven11> how do i check
* jerp is newb but endeavors to show his growth in understanding
<seven11> max_: how do i check for direct rendering
<froud> Anyone tried a groupware solution with Kmail? Which is best?
<jerp> seven, my guess is, <name of glx renderer> enable
<jerp> seven, and if not that, <name of glx renderer> --help
<max_> i dunno
<deviant_> http://68.103.69.159/ could someone go here and see if you can see my website?
<deviant_> I want to see if the port opened up
<brianw> fixed it
* jerp clicked the link deviant posted
<deviant_> Did it work?
<jerp> nope, still waiting
<deviant_> I made my router open port 80 so people could see my website so I dunno what's going on.
<jerp> the Loading pinwheel is spinning
<jerp> how about.........  68.103.69.159:80
<jerp> how about.........  http://68.103.69.159:80
<deviant_> lol does that work?
<jerp> nah, it says loading
<deviant_> I can see my website going there, That's because I'm directly connected to it.
<jerp> is there an apache wiki/howto/troubleshoot guide?
<jerp> cause it isn't coming up
<alin> Merry Christmas to all Linux Lovers!!
<jerp> you to alin, thanks :)
<max_> does anyone know how to take audio off a .flv file? or just save audio from youtube
<jerp> that's over my head max_, sorry. but I can turn a computer on. let me know if you have that problem some time and I can help
<max_> ooooooooooooooooooooooooook
<jerp> hahaha :)
<hyper_ch> good morning, I have a problem. When I try to insttall vncserver (rather actually start it) I get following error:  vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hyper_ch> any suggesstions?
<Search4Lancer> I'm having crontab problems... anyone good with them?
<chupa-chups> hi
<Captain_Haddock> hi
<Captain_Haddock> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chupa-chups> hello
<dyve> buon natale a tutti
<max_> anyone use beryl?
<Search4Lancer> max_, I've failed at using beryl, if that's what you mean
<Search4Lancer> it pretty much f'ed everything
<Search4Lancer> freaking nightmare, beryl is
<max_> beryl is easy to get goin
<Search4Lancer> ....easy for you to say
<brady> approximately how much hdisk space is used by installing ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu all on the same system?
<brady> i.e., i mean ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<fdoving> brady: ~1G
<fdoving> .. maybe 1.5G
<unix_infidel> depends on how much stuff you install.
<unix_infidel> if you install all 3 desktops then considerably more.
<unix_infidel> but then you look at total install size with all the apps and customizations you'll want and youll end up with a nice 2-2.5GB
<fdoving> from a clean edgy server install with not-much-crap installed (using 830MB currently) installing all 3 desktops will use 680MB more. 830+680=1510
<unix_infidel> fdoving: that's what i'm waying is he installing from a full fledged desktop install cd or is he using a alternate or server cd
<unix_infidel> saying*
<fdoving> that doesn't matter.
<fdoving> installing xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop will use approx the same ammount of space if you install first kubuntu from the desktop cd, and then install xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop from the internet..
<fdoving> .. if you compare that to installing a clean server system and then install the three desktops.. it won't be much of a difference.
<plugs> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<plugs> is edgy totally cool
<plugs> i still using dapper
<fdoving> edgy is cool :)
<unix_infidel> fdoving: i'm looking at the isntall guide for warty and its saying standard Ubuntu Desktop Install requires 1.8GB
<unix_infidel> See Appendix.
<fdoving> unix_infidel: that's with swap and actually having some space to use it. i'm counting used MBs.
<jerp> I would post this elsewhere but I'm using xubuntu and when I try to access my disk app (xfce menu/system/disks) and it lets me enter the sudo password, starts to appear (grayed) but closes prematurely.
<unix_infidel> fdoving: there's no mention of those two prerequisites.
<unix_infidel> fdoving: also, 1843.2MB
<fdoving> unix_infidel: then it has changed.
<unix_infidel> fdoving:  I wont argue there.  This is for warty.
<unix_infidel> fdoving: It's totally understandable that things have changed.
<unix_infidel> Just not changed for the smaller.
<jerp> I guess one is better off if they don't use either of the two biggest named graphics card companies
* jerp thinks that guys quit post should read $deity or $dietor
<jerp> make that $dieter
<umnik> How can I change ckeckspelling in Kopete from english to slovene?
<ged> if I want to create a anonymous file share on my Linux box so my windows boxes can see the mp3s in /mnt/mp3 is there a simple way to accomplish this in kubuntu?
<fdoving> we don't encourage sharing of mp3s.
<ged> nice dodge
<fdoving> hypothetically, that would depend on how you want users to access the share. \\yourmachine\files or with a ftp client?
<fdoving> ged: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<fdoving> ged: that is for the \\yourmachine\files way.. for the ftp way: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<ged> fdoving: thanks for the links, I just found this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasArruda/ConfiguringEasyUnauthenticatedSambaWindowsLinuxShare
<ged> if I have to muck with the config, I guess might as well start with that...
<fdoving> ged: sure.. :)
<plugs> nice dodge indeed
<ged> I was hoping there was something more graphical, but that actually did the trick
<jerp> it's nice to share though
<ged> indeed. :)
<matthias> hi ho :) ich habe mir mal kde installiert, jetzt ist beim starten dieser blaue kubuntu startfortschrittsbildschirm. wie kann ich mir wieder das ubuntu-bild dort herstellen?
<jerp> matthias, hi ho back at ya;  no one in #kubuntu-de ?
<matthias> oh, shit, sry for speaking german ;)
<php-freak> does kubuntu have a regexp text editor
<mustasj> Hi , merry christmas, are there any deb packages around for k3b 1.0 rc2?
<cappelli> italian people?
<matthias> hi, how can i set the slpash screen after grub-menu to ubuntu-style? after installing kde it has now kde-feeling, but i prefer the ubuntu-logo ^^
<rolando> hola
<rolando> how can i return to a dafault installation state of my xorg and card settings?
<fdoving> matthias: in a terminal session: 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so'
<rolando> because everytime i try to do something related to 3d acceleration my pc crashes
<rolando> starting google earth, or glxinfo, or beryl,...
<matthias> yeah, that should be the right command, big thx rolando :D
<matthias> hhhm
<matthias> fdoving ^^
<rolando> ?
<matthias> thx :)
<Sharketor> hello all ahd happy xmas
<adz21c> How do I get rid of the mounted device icons from my desktop (I prefer to use the kicker applet). I have unselected the "show device icons" option in configure desktop. Any ideas?
<rolando> how can i return to a dafault installation state of my xorg and card settings?
<texjoachim> rolando: rename your xorg.conf to xorg.conf_back and use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rolando> tex and what about the packages?
<rolando> texjoachim: will it handle automatically?
<Lynoure> I cannot find man for kwebdesktop, and for some reason it seem to download only one image for me, is there some trick to make it show all the images on the page?
<texjoachim> rolando: it will ask you some questions about your hardware
<rolando> texjoachim: ok thanx
<rolando> ill give it a shot
<zach_> ok, so I'm trying to find my secondary hard drive in this thing, and considering I've looked all over and I'm new at this, can anyone give me a hint?
<vado> Hi'
<zach_> hello
<zach_> hey vado, you dont know where I can find my secondary hd in this os do you?
<zach_> I stored all my media on it and cant find the hd now...
<vado> you ave mount the dd?
<zach_> what do you mean?
<zach_> it worked when I was running xp
<vado> hein?
<vado> i don't understand
<vado> my english is bad
<zach_> do you speak english, ic
<zach_> dont worry about it then, thanks anyways
<vado> but i can help you if i understand wath you say
<zach_> I have 2 hard drives, and I cant seem to find the 2nd one in this os
<zach_> where can I find it?
<ken> What are the consequences/advantages/disadvantages of using FAT32 as the FileSystem for My Linux machine
<vado> you must mount the dd for us it
<zach_> how do I mount it, I found in in the systems settings
<vado> you can mount via the system settings
<vado> in the ground you have drive fs system
<vado> i think is is name
<zach_> how do I mount it?
<vado> in the dd settings
<vado> you have the list of all the dd and his partition
<zach_> ya, its an unpartitioned drive w/ files in it
<zach_> 1 partition on it
<vado> in order, the name, mountage point, type of fs, where is, accesibility mode
<vado> i don't understand what your say
<zach_> I might have it, nevermind
<zach_> thank you anyways
<vado> ok
<ken> i am getting lot of compatibility problems to make Windows and Ubuntu to see each others partitions. SO i formatted Windows and installed a new XP on FAT32 (so ubuntu can safely read/write) now i am going to format Ubuntu and i need a file-system that is 100%compatible with Windows. So tell me what should i keep the Ubuntu's partition's file-system as?
<vado> j'aurais pu t'aider plus facilement en franais
<vado> lol
<vado> you can read/write ext2 with a windows software
<vado> i don't know the name
<MistaED> although windows would make a mess of the filesystem's permissions and symlinks won't work
<MistaED> plus no journal due to it using ext2 only
<Petronas> hi
<zach_> hola petronas
<ken> Is this true: So at every boot-up, before Ubuntu starts, i will have to wait for fsck to check my HDDs and update the journals, if i have writen to a EXT3 partition from Windows in the previous boot? This happens when i write Data using that driver from windows to the EXT3 partition
<fl1> how can i force the instalation of a package?
<zach_> what is the correct mounting point for a secondary hard drive?
<russ> hello there i am new user and thouhgt i would drop in to say "Hi"
<russ__> wierd little thing that is, why doe's this IRC thing have diffrent names for one user ?
<Lathiat> russ__: what do you mean "different names"?
<russ__> well i guess i had better get down to the question at hand, is there anyway to get Unreal 2: the awaking to run under linux natively ?, i know it can be done with the other games in the unreal franchise but i can find no documentation for this one.
<Lathiat> hm no idea on that one sorry
<Lathiat> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2643&forum=8&post_id=12520
<Lathiat> wine/cedega/crossover may work
<russ__> well on my IRC window thing on the left side there is a little drop down menu thing that has my name 3 times with an under score thing
<russ__> thanks for the links i will give them a shot
<Lathiat> hrm not sure
<russ__> i am not sure either but i can communicate so i guess it does not matter too much :)
<Lathiat> oh, they are probably alternate nicknames
<Lathiat> in case 'russ' is in use already
<russ__> oh, well now that is handy
<russ__> Cool learn somthing new everyday
<russ__> well that link has answered my question thank you lathiat
<russ__> well i guess i should go now and see if i can't get my game running under wine, you all have a safe and mery christmas.
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<joth> Can someone please help with an ipod issue?
<joth> I'm trying to get my ipod nano to work, but it doesn't mount or anything.
<joth> I've installed everything from adept that seems relevant, but nothing happens when I connect it.
<joth> Any help would be much appreciated.
<joth> Anyone?
<fdoving> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<joth> Tried it, but it doesn't help me, as I can't get it to appear on the Desktop or anywhere at all
<ashesh> !"
<fdoving> joth: then i can't help you.. i'm afraid. I don't have an ipod. the one i had is probably still swimming in the sea somewhere.
<lotolt> Hello @ all and Happy Christmas to everyone
<PFY-guy> happy christmas
<dennister> hey ppl...both synaptic and adept keep crashing
<dennister> and I want to rip my gorgeous new 3-cd tom waits collection, and that's not working either :(
<dennister> segmentation faults, core dumped
<dennister> will restart...perhaps this will fix all probs
<os2mac> Has anyone tried to download the feisty-desktop-i386.iso and run it from CD?
<os2mac> because I have d/l the .iso (from file and .torrent) and have tried to run it and it fails in the same spot every time.. I have tried 5 times.
<Lathiat> os2mac: try burning at a lower speed
<josh_> hi everyone
<josh_> i just got a monitor
<josh_> for christmas
<Lathiat> oh, feisty
<josh_> and kubuntu doesnt let me put the resolution to 1440x900
<Lathiat> os2mac: yoru askign for trouble
<os2mac> why is that?
<Lathiat> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<josh_> is there a way to put a custom resolution?
<os2mac> I am not installing just running from CD.
<Lathiat> os2mac: development release ;) sometimes their broken -- especialyl if its a daily build
<os2mac> and I can read the disk and get a splash screen it just fails to load.
<os2mac> and the .md5 checks out...
<dennister> merry xmas people
<os2mac> beginning to think it's a bad .iso file.
<os2mac> Merry Christmas Dennister...
<dennister> great way to wake up; lovely new 3cd set, can't rip and can't install either, both synaptic and adept crash at startup...nor can i install with apt-get
<rysiek|pl> back
<dennister> what do i do when i get: segmentation fault (core dumped)?
<PFY-guy> is it telling you y?
<dennister> that's the error message i get in cli when i try to install
<PFY-guy> if you run the application from a terminal does it give a more detailed output of the error?
<dennister> nope...seg fault...is all i get in response
<PFY-guy> even from a console?.. no more information in the console window itself?
<dennister> nope
<PFY-guy> any configuration change the night before?
<dennister> nope
<dennister> can't remember last time i installed anything, either
<PFY-guy> only thing i can think of atm to try first is remove the config directory and re-run the program
<dennister> "remove the config directory"? how?
<PFY-guy> so i guess that would be 'sudo rm -Rv /root/.synaptic'
<dennister> ty, will try
<PFY-guy> or.. if you wnat to keep the config files just incase
<dennister> yes?
<PFY-guy> u could always do mv instead of rm and place the files somewhere else
<dennister> that would probably be safer :)
<PFY-guy> so it would look like 'sudo mv -Rv /root/.synaptic /media/backup'
<dennister> the -R is apparently an invalid option
<PFY-guy> ok... R is used incase of sub-directories.. there might not be so it should be safe to leave it off
<PFY-guy> just put -v
<PFY-guy> instead of -Rv
<phobiac> Merry christmas everybody!
<phobiac> Does anyone know the hotkey manager that kubuntu uses?
<PFY-guy> sry.. no idea
<PFY-guy> ummm.. khotkeys?
<dennister> ok, that's what I figured...but there doesn't seem to be any file or directory called /root/.synaptic
<phobiac> Hmm, says there's a communication problem.
<PFY-guy> u might find the hotkeys in the kcontrol panel
<phobiac> Alright, thank you
<dennister> smething with the latest adept-update must have screwed it up
<PFY-guy> ok.. so from the terminal if you type sudo synaptic what happens?
<dennister> i get asked for password, i enter it, synaptic tries to start, but before i see any text it exits, with konsole message: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<PFY-guy> ok.. try removing it then re-installing it
<PFY-guy> 'sudo apt-get remove synaptic'
<PFY-guy> and then 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<PFY-guy> hopefully, it will fix the problem by re-installing the application
<dennister> i can't use that line for removing or installing any application, including synaptic...i get the seg fault (core... message again
<PFY-guy> ok.... what kubuntu or ubuntu are you using?
<dennister> kubuntu edgy
<phobiac> dennister: Try deleting the contest of /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<phobiac> conents*
<phobiac> ...contents*
<PFY-guy> thanks phobiac... im running out of ideas... my last thought was to not use konsole or X environment at all, but ot ctrl+alt+f2, log in, run the apt-get remove, then apt-get install and then ctrl+alt+f to get back into the gui and try synaptic from there again
<PFY-guy> last ctrl+alt+f is ment to be ctrl+alt+f7
<phobiac> PFY-guy: A quick google search makes me think that /maybe/ what I suggested should solve it.
<dennister> phobiac: ty, that worked :)
<phobiac> dennister: You're welcome. Merry christmas man.
<PFY-guy> .. lol.. forgot about google... its early in the am here..
<PFY-guy> thanks
<dennister> hey, maybe i can now ript my gorgous new 3-cd tom waits collection :)
<dennister> brawlers, bawlers, and bastards :)
<php-freak> can someone tell me how I can open .rar files?
<PFY-guy> you need to install unrar
<phobiac> php: However with unrar sometimes newer rar files don't work.
<prophit_inc> gm everyone
<nixternal> unrar-nonfree supposedly fixex that issue
<phobiac> php: I had this issue...last resort was I had to grab a 7zip .exe and boot into windows to unzip it.
<phobiac> nix: Ah, okay.
<prophit_inc> anyone know of an app that will let me make really futuristic pictures without any real art talent?
<nixternal> prophit_inc: gimp
<nixternal> i have no art talent and i can use it
<php-freak> so what should I download to open .rar files?
<nixternal> plus there are a lot of good tutorials for gimp as well
<prophit_inc> yeah i dont really like gimp
<phobiac> prophit: Kidnap an artist.
<phobiac> Although that's not really an app.
<PFY-guy> php-freak: unrar, and unrar-nonfree
<prophit_inc> didnt really work for me the way i wanted it to....it took control of all my pic types
<nat> Hi, can someone help me to configure my wifi connexion ?
<PFY-guy> ark will use it to view and extract rar
<phobiac> nat: What's the issue?
<phobiac> Won't connect?
<nixternal> prophit_inc: how did it take control of all ofyour pic types?
<php-freak> is it part of the package manager?
<nat>  iwlist eth1 scan
<nat> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<prophit_inc> like when it was installed after that...every picture i clicked on opened in gimp
<nat> and I also have something in dmesg
<nixternal> hmm...every pic i click on still opens in gwenview or whatever konqi uses
<PFY-guy> php-freak: more like a seperate app that ark can use as a plugin i think
<nat> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<php-freak> I installed it, but I don't think ark knows it theres
<phobiac> nat: try installing the wlassitant
<PFY-guy> php-freak: sorry, u mean available through apt, synaptic, adept
<prophit_inc> yeah i dont run linux anymore...but i still try to go open source
<nixternal> nat: are you using bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<prophit_inc> company puters and they run windows
<nat> I don't know I just finish the install of kubuntu
<PFY-guy> php-freak:, you may have to log off and back on again
<phobiac> prophit: There's something you man make fractals with
<PFY-guy> (or close and re-open konqueror and ark)
<php-freak> I did, I restarted it
<phobiac> I think it's called apophosis
<nixternal> nat: lspci |grep Broadcom
<nat> I ve wlassistant but ifup don't want to bring my eth up
<nixternal> nat: what card is listed?
<php-freak> pfy-guy: yea I download it thgouht apt
<prophit_inc> whats a fractal?
<nat> :00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<PFY-guy> php-freak: when you click on the file and ark opens does it read it?
<nixternal> nat: with broadcom cards you need to either use bcm43xx-fwcutter if your card supports it
<prophit_inc> i want to make really nice abstract kinda art....
<phobiac> prophit: Google is your friend
<php-freak> hold on let me check the message
<prophit_inc> wierd shit you know
<nat> it's a linksys pcmcia
<phobiac> prophit: Then fractals might be perfect for you
<php-freak> The utility unrar is not in your PATH. i get this message
<nixternal> nat: you need to use ndiswrapper for that card
<prophit_inc> well ill look at that program i found the site
<PFY-guy> The utility unrar is not in your PATHThe utility unraphp-freak: one sec
<nat> ha ok
<nixternal> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prophit_inc> ty phobiac
<phobiac> prophit: Np man. Merry christmas.
<php-freak> PFY-guy: : okay thanks man ;)
<phobiac> ! hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<php-freak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<php-freak> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<phobiac> Hmm nope that doesn't help me.
<PFY-guy> php-freak: are both unrar and unrar-nonfree installed?
<php-freak> im checking now
<php-freak> unrar free is only
<nixternal> unrar is the one that doesnt' support the newest rar formats
<PFY-guy> install both..
<php-freak> nixternal: Yea, and I think this might be a new rar format, is there anyways of resolving that.
<nixternal> with rar i haven't had any issues opening a rar file, however i barely have to use it
<php-freak> okay let me install both
<dennister> this cd collection is just soooo cool...packed in a book that's about 1/2 inch thick; great gift for an english major
<phobiac> php: You have access to a windows computer?
<php-freak> lol no
<php-freak> maybe I can send someone the file
<mauro> just install unrar
<php-freak> k hold on its installing
<mauro> theres no point in installing both
<php-freak> guess what
<php-freak> its opened up
<PFY-guy> yay ;)
<phobiac> Woo
<nixternal> woohoo
<shenmue> hi
<phobiac> shenmue: Hi
<php-freak> hehe lol yea
<dennister> first time in many years i have not received a book for xmas...and yet i did :)
<shenmue> does Firefox has add-ons so that i can browse website using Konqueror like "Access Keys"?
<phobiac> dennister: I got a bunch of books. 1984, animal farm, brave new world, and something else from Orwell
<shenmue> phobiac: :)
<dennister> guess i'll have to go out and buy the inheritance of loss now...congrats phobiac, all very good books
<phobiac> shenmue: You mean like alt+ something?
<phobiac> dennister: However the one I can't wait to pick up is The God Delusion by Dawkins
<php-freak> You guys ever used blogs ?
<dennister> i think i've read them all...what kind of book is that? any genre?
<php-freak> I'm a seo freak, hehe, and I think this blog is going to work
<phobiac> Nice shiny cover too. Can't wait to walk into school with that one.
<phobiac> php: I set up wordpress once...wasn't too hard.
<shenmue> phobiac: nope, its Ctrl
<phobiac> dennister: It's bascially a book about how God doesn't exist and religion isn't needed anymore.
<nixternal> php-freak: http://blog.nixternal.com > http://planet.ubuntu.com
<phobiac> Look up Richard Dawkins
<phobiac> shenmue: Well firefox does have hot keys.
<shenmue> phobiac: like the pic in http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/291-KDE-Misfeature.html
<dennister> ahh...sounds like my grade 12 english essay...more than 25 years ago
<dennister> old hat for me, but then again, i'm old :)
<shenmue> phobiac: it's hot keys which you can use them to go to specific link
<phobiac> shenmue: I think there might be a firefox extension for that.
<phobiac> dennister: You might like the book then.
<phobiac> shenmue: Give me a second
<dennister> she won the booker for inheritance of loss...i might
<shenmue> phobiac: i search the add-on site, only find nothing :(
<shenmue> phobiac: :P
<phobiac> dennister: Richard Dawkins is a guy..are you talking about some other Dawkins?
<nixternal> shenmue: that is an accessibility feature for those that can't use a mouse, but i always thought if they can't use a mouse, how in the hell are they going to use a keyboard
<phobiac> shemue: What I was just about to do.
<dennister> booker prize books are usually awesome -- 95% of the time...sorry, i was talking about desai, the author of inheritance of loss, which is the book i want
<nixternal> but my cousin can't use a mouse but can use a keyboard...so i guess i just answered my own question
<shenmue> nixternal: i hate mouse, haha
<phobiac> dennister: Ahh okay
<nixternal> i hate synaptic touchpad working when my mouse is plugged in :)
<dennister> i removed touchpad...although adept updates reinstalls it all the time
<phobiac> shenmue: I don't know how to help you any further. Sorry. :(
<dennister> but at least i've got it out of my xorg conf :)
<phobiac> My touchpad amuses me.
<phobiac> I went from windows to linux recently. My touchpad has one of those scrollbar spaces on it.
<phobiac> Didn't work in all but two things on windows...works in everything on Linux :D
<dennister> <5-month old linux noob
<shenmue> nixternal: keyboard is more efficient
<nixternal> phobiac: same here
<shenmue> phobiac: thanks all the same
<phobiac> And they say windows is more hardware friendly. lol
<dennister> but i've got mythtv working 95% perfect :)
<phobiac> shenmue: Have a good christmas though
<shenmue> phobiac: merry xmas to you
<dennister> actually, in the case of my irblaster for the hauppauge 150 tuner, windows is more friendly
<dennister> although i hate to admit it
<phobiac> Ahhh christmas...the snow plugin on beryl has never been more appropriate.
<phobiac> brb
<dennis_> hi there
<dennister> that's the one thing i haven't been able to do yet with mythtv: change the channel of my digital cable setop box...although i could in winblows
<dennis_> ehm, hello?
<dennister> hey dennis_: like ur nic :)
<dennis_> goed heh?
<cathal> did santa come to everyone this morning ? :-)
<dennis_> can anyone help me I'm one of the ubuntu victems
<dennister> <---is ripping orphans :)
<dennister> a ubuntu victim?
<dennis_> yep, got it, but cant manage it
<cathal> didnt know ubuntu had victims these days
<dennister> heheheh...well this is a support channel
<dennis_> i call the news
<dennister> u a linux noob dennis_?
<dennis_> noob?
<cathal> thats would be yes then :-)
<dennister> ok...guess u are: a newbie
<Danker> Whats is command for extracting .tar.bz2 file?
<dennis_> ok
<Danker> Command parameters
<dennister> what can we help u with?
<dennis_> well...
<Danker> Merry Christmas, by the way ;)
<dennister> and soon you'll stop being a microshaft victim...
<cathal> Danker: TAR -ZXVF ?
<dennis_> would like to see dvd's amongst other things
<shenmue> Danker: tar xvjf foo.tar.bz2
<dennis_> i end up installing codecs but nothing works
<Danker> thanks
<dennister> ok, then you need to install libdvdcss2...
<dennis_> 1 minute
<dennister> that's not available from synaptic because of licensing, but I'll find a link for u
<cathal> dennis: have u tryed easyubuntu or automatix?
<mauro> is there a way to umpack an RPM file ?
<mauro> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Danker> Hmmm
<Danker> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<dennister> the falcon/seveas repository is at http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/
<nixternal> Danker: did you try    tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<Danker> tar: bzip2: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<dennis_> thx dennis, give me an hour
<shenmue> Danker: did u install bzip2 package?
<nixternal> bzip2 is installed with K/Ubuntu
<php-freak> chmod -r gravatars 777 hey guys am i doing this right to chmod?
<Danker> No :D
<Danker> Already installing...
<Danker> :)
<Danker> Thanks
<nixternal> php-freak: chmod -r 777 gravatars
<Danker> I am using debian stable minimal install :)
<nixternal> php-freak: sorry,   chmod -R 777 gravatars
<dennister> dennis_ i may not be here in an hour...wait for a sec
<Danker> Extracted :)
<nixternal> wth, bzip2 wasn't installed?
<nixternal> how did that happen
<dennister> you may also need to get video card drivers installed, and w32codecs
<php-freak> now 777 is read/write full access right?
<Danker> Thanks :)
<nixternal> ahh Danker, ya the minimal is it
<Danker> Yap
<nixternal> php-freak: read, write, execute for EVERYONE
<php-freak> hmm
<php-freak> WARNING! WARNING! WARNING!
<php-freak> /home/php-freak/Websites/dewitts1/seo-blogs/wp-content/gravatars
<php-freak> is not writable.
<nixternal> Read=4, Write=2, Execute=1 -> 4+2+1
<php-freak> I see
<dennister> well,...i'm sure someone will be here to help dennis_
<nixternal> php-freak: ls -l gravatars
<dennister> <--will have to start the heart-attack brekkie for the teen soon
<nixternal> is everything look like --     -rwxrwxrwx
<php-freak> yes
<phobiac> Bye all
<php-freak> nixternal: yea thats what im getting?
<nixternal> hmm
<dennister> bye phobiac
<php-freak> is that 777?
<nixternal> ya
<php-freak> read write and whats the x stand for
<dennister> too late
<nixternal> execute
<nixternal> -rw-rw-rw- would be    chmod -R 666 gravatars   (which makes it world read & writeable)
<php-freak> this is a folder im trying to mod too
<jontec> Merry Christmas everyone! :D
<nixternal> if you ls -l gravatar, does it have     php-freak php-freak    for userid groupid?
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone tried feisty? are there any performance gains (i know its still in alpha.. but im stuck with dapper atm)?
<nixternal> Mightily-Oats: i use it, but at this point there is performance regression, at least for my 2 machines that run it
<Mightily-Oats> ok, thanks
<nixternal> im sticking with edgy for at least 6 more months
<jontec> I'm only staying with edgy until the next one comes out. :D
<Mightily-Oats> i coulsnt get edgy to work nicely with my machine. dropped back to dapper.. hoping that i can use feisty
<NyaPO> I have a problem, my driver Ati are good in root ( fglrxinfo ) but not in user normal, what s the solution ?
<jontec> Me gusta la dapper
<php-freak> -rwxrwxrwx 1 php-freak php-freak
<php-freak> yes
<jontec> lol.
<Mightily-Oats> NyaPO: i followed this guide to get my ati card to work NyaPO
<Mightily-Oats> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<php-freak> nixternal: you there
<nixternal> php-freak: why it is giving you that warning, i have no idea...it is set correctly from what i can see
<php-freak> whos knows, I got wordpress isntalled on my local drive, maybe it won't do it when I upload it to my webserver
<nixternal> is gravatars a directory?
<php-freak> yes
<nixternal> hrmm..that is odd then
<dennister> hey TheGateKeeper: merry xmas
<Roadrunner1985> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Roadrunner1985> damn -.-
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> wow, i thought it was still in there...i wonder why they no longer support it?
<dennister> i used to use that program myself...don't anymore
<TheGateKeeper> dennister, merry xmas
<nixternal> must have a bunch of security issues which aren't being fixed upstream
<dennister> u havign a good one?
<dennister> i also found webmin annoying after awhile...
<TheGateKeeper> yes thanx & you?
<Roadrunner1985> i need it to use my nfts partitions. i want to copy the data on my two harddisks
<dennister> yepper ripping & listening to orphans
<dennister> the bawlers cd is really good
<dennister> tom waits must be the patron saint of manic-depressives everywhere, lol
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: u can use other programs that work just as well...like cli
<dennis_> dennis, how do I see which kernel I use?
<dennister> dennis_:  do u have a terminal open?
<Roadrunner1985> dennister. please tell me one
<dennister> if so, just type in uname -r
<dennis_> now
<dennister> yes dennis_, type in: uname -r
<dennister> what do u get?
<dennis_> thx again
<dennis_> kernel
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: in command line just type in: cp -Rv <path of target ntfs partition files> <path of where you want the files copied to
<dennister> kernel?
<dennis_> nr
<dennis_> i think
<dennister> dennis_: when i type in uname-r I get: 2.6.17-10-generic, and that's my kernel...u should get something similar
<dennis_> heb ik
<dennister> opps, typo: uname -r
<dennis_> but what to install from the site?
<dennister> when u know and tell us what ur kernel is, we can probably tell you what to install from repos
<dennis_> 2.6.15-27-386
<Roadrunner1985> dennister: the problem is that i have no access to the harddisks
<dennister> ok, that helps...ur using dapper on 386 platform...i take it you need to install video card drivers? r u suing ati or nvidia?
<dennis_> ati
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: hmmm, hold on
<dennister> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Roadrunner1985> okay
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: are those hard disks on your local pc?
<Roadrunner1985> dennister: yes
<Roadrunner1985> one s-ata (sda1) and one ide (hdb1)
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: in terminal, type: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Roadrunner1985> done
<Roadrunner1985> dennister: and now?
<dennister> ok, now we need to mount your ntfs drives in fstab...go to K-menu--->system settings
<dennister> now, --->Advanced --->Disks and Filesystems
<Roadrunner1985> Oo i use Ubuntu with 2.6.15-27-386
<dennister> ok, you can also use kcontrol to get into disks and filesystems
<dennister> you'll see all of your partitions on both drives, but some will be enabled and your ntfs partitions probably aren't mounted or enabled
<Roadrunner1985> yea i see this
<mike> I am trying to install Gyach (yahoo chat) client in ubuntu
<mike> can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: ok, select the drive that you want access to, but don't have access to yet, and right-click
<mike> I keeeep receiving rpm is not a recognized command
<dennister> you should get a dialog box
<Roadrunner1985> oh dennister: i did it with disks-admin
<cathal> mike: !rpm
<cathal> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mike> yes Rpm
<usuario> ol
<dennister> do you have a dialog box Roadrunner1985?
<dennister> rpm packages are not for ubuntu...u want deb packages if ur a newbie
<mike> can you recomend a Yahoo chat that has voice
<Felipe_Luiz> Algum brasileiro?
<cathal> mike: kopete?
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: ? have you been successful in mounting and gaining access to ur ntfs partitions?
<Roadrunner1985> dennister. this is done now. i only need the permission to access them.
<mike> Ok thanks I will try it
<cathal> mike: its installed by default on kubuntu
<mike> right
<mike> I have tried it but it didn't have voice that I can remeber
<dennister> Roadrunner1985: u can now type into a terminal: sudo chown -Rv user:user (your name) <whatever your partition is mounted on>
<mike> its an instant messenger
<mike> and has no waay to connect to chat rooms
<mike> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
<dennister> and then: chmod 666 <whatever>
<dennister> chown sets ownership, chmod sets permissions
<cathal> mike: well yahoo do have an official client for linux, dont know about the yahoo chat rooms dont use it but kopete does do voice
<Roadrunner1985> thanks dennister. i did it. =)
<dennister> great! congrats! remember the chown and chmod commands...you'll use them time and time again in ubuntu/linux
<cathal> mike: http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<mike> cathal I have tried to install the yahoo client but the dependencies never match up
<tzbishop> Which system does Kubuntu use to automount devices? HAL + dbus?
<dennis_> dennister?
<slow-motion> hallo
<dennister> of course the 666 only gives everyone read and write access, 776 gives almost everyone execute access, too
<dennister> yes dennis_?
<dennis_> ah still there
<dennis_> got to your site, but managed nottin'
<dennister> did u follow the hoto i gae u the link for?
<cathal> mike: have another go and the room can try help u out.
<mike> OK
<dennis_> ehm, what was that?
<dennister> ok, i'm afraid I'm an nvidia user, not ati, so i may not be able to help u much further...
<dennister> dennis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennis_> ok
<dennister> any other ati users in the channel at the moment?
<cathal> here
<dennis_> tell me whats an uri handler
<dennister> great, cathal, can u help dennis with ati video card installation? he's a noob :)
<dennis_> NOOB :-(
<dennister> it's an affectionate term dennis_
<dennister> i call myself that, as do lots of more experienced pps
<dennis_> kidding, don't take me serious all the time
<dennister> lol...k
<dennister> cathal? can u help dennis_ here?
<dennis_> thanks, but think i'll leave it for today
<dennister> ok, but u will need those drivers for dvd's
<dennis_> ok
<dennis_> got some other things running though
<dennister> good :) like what?
<dennis_> got problems mp3, java, flash
<dennis_> fixed
<dennis_> tips for mp4?
<dennister> great :) u'll get it all sorted out
<dennis_> itunes mp4?
<dennister> hmmm...don't think i've ever used them...oh, itunes...:( hate that stuff i'm afraid
<dennister> hate the very concept of apple/ipod
<dennis_> got it for free on my internet account i'm affraid
<dennister> i'd just try to convert them to another format
<dennis_> ok
<mike> ok cathal I have a whole list of lib dependencies for yahoo messeenger
<dennis_> thought so too
<dennis_> so how you spend your xmas dennister?
<dennister> had dinner with my son last night, we exchanged, saw a really bad dvd, now i have to stuff the turkey for dinner tonight
<oem> hi all
<dennister> have a coupla bros coming tonight at 5
<tony__> is there anyway i can setup KMAIL to check on hotmail and gmail accounts ???
<dennis_> your son?
<dennister> yep...and we had a good xp vs. linux context and he didn't win :)
<dennister> he's 18 and a resistor
<dennis_> amai, you must be twice my age and up to date with linux!
<dennis_> ?
<dennister> he'd brought home a dvd and we couldn't get it to play with linux or xp...just annoying quizes
<shenmue> tony__: maybe u can't use kmail to check your hotmail
<aac> tony__: u can use thunderbird for this. It has cool addon
<dennister> but anyway, i should go to stuff that turkey...cya later ppl
<dennis_> which film?
<dennis_> ok
<Paolo_Weckl> today i installed kubuntu 6.10
<dennister> momento
<dennis_> thx again
<Paolo_Weckl> looks very cool
<tony__> thunderbird ?? is that in repo ??
<dennister> np...i've always gotten losts of help here myself
<dennis_> memento
<shenmue> aac: thunderbrid can fetch mail from hotmail?
<dennis_> lol
<aac> tony__: yes mozilla-thunderbird is in repo
<tony__> very nice. thanks i will check that out now
<Paolo_Weckl> but how i can install firefox from the zip?
<uhug> how can i install GNOME?
<mike> I am trying to install Yahoo messenger
<mike> and I am missing dependencies
<Paolo_Weckl> i use kopete but it miss some contacts
<mike> right palo and you cant log into the chat rooms
<aac> tony__: u should better find addon first
<aac> tony__: I cant remember it's name but it is described that it can fetch mail not only from gmail and hotmail but others too
<tony__> those addon are avalible on thier website or is something i should look at in repo ???
<aac> tony__: not in repo. Here you are: http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<tony__> thank a lot acc .. been looking for someting like that for long time .. will post the result .. :)
<Petronas> hey
<Petronas> can somebody help me ?
<Petronas> sorry for my english :
<Petronas> :)
<Petronas> but
<Petronas> i will get a new laptop
<Petronas> with Ati Mobility X1400
<Petronas> and i want to know , if i will have 3D acceleration
<Petronas> on kubutu
<Petronas> one year without using linux ... and i'm lost ^^
<aac> Petronas: see http://individual.utoronto.ca/jaelle_kitty/inspiron6400/
<aac> Petronas: section "Enabling Native Resolution and 3D acceleration with the ATI Radeon Mobility X1400"
<aac> Petronas: p.s. google knows everything.http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=ubuntu+Ati+Mobility+X1400+3d+acceleration&btnG=Search
<Petronas> okay thanks aac
<Petronas> you know , i was on linux
<Petronas> and i know google :)
<mike> Ok i am trying to get the gtkhtml installed
<mike> it came as a tar bar
<aac> I know that you know :) Just reminded :)
<mike> taarball
<mike> tarball
<mike> I have it opende in ark
<mike> now what
<aac> mike: forget tarballs. apt-cache search gtkhtml
<mike> I need it for yahoo messenger that I am trying to intsall
<mildner> hi
<mildner> how can I play a iso file without burning on cd
<mike> I have adept
<mike> how do I get the file through adept
<soulrider> mildner: whatd o you mean by play ?>
<soulrider> is it a DVD image or is it an iso from something else
<mildner> lets say watch the film
<soulrider> mildner: with VLC you can open ISO files to watch it
<karmikaze> mike you pick one, press install then the apply changes button at the top of adept
<soulrider> mildner: do you know how to install VLC ?
<mildner> iso 790 mb
<karmikaze> mike yahoo messenger is in kopete
<karmikaze> the simple chat part anyway
<mike> Ok I found GKThtml and am installing it
<mildner> is it in adept?....I will have a look
<karmikaze> ok
<soulrider> mildner: do sudo aptitude install vlc
<mike> Kopete doesnt have the chatrooms
<karmikaze> oh
<karmikaze> hrm
<karmikaze> do they have a linux version of yahoo chat?
<karmikaze> im not sure if a windows one would work even with wine or something
<mike> yes thats what I am trying to install
<mildner> soulrider: I just installed it
<karmikaze> a win version mike??
<mike> and the install has many dependencies
<karmikaze> oh
<mike> yes I could run the windows version
<karmikaze> hm
<mike> but i thought this would be a good time to try an intall
<karmikaze> heh
<karmikaze> oh mike i see a unix version of yahoo chat
<karmikaze> http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php;_ylt=ArJhjKxq3pnCeBjzzuKrHlQbc9IF
<karmikaze> probably old and ghetto
<karmikaze> but it should at least do the chat rooms :P
<mike> rigth   I have that downloaaded to the desktp
<mike> ran the file
<mike> but a long list of dependencies comes up
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody uses a gsm bluetooth phone manager worth recommending
<karmikaze> ah cool they have good directions
<soulrider> mildner: with VLC you can open the ISO
<karmikaze> ah ok mike, yeah just go through adept and find all the dependancies and try again :)
<mildner> great
<soulrider> :)
<karmikaze> ok time to go open prezzies heh
<mike> I installed the GTKhtml
<mike> and re ran the install onmesenger and now the database is locked
<karmikaze> mike
<karmikaze> close adept
<karmikaze> then run dpkg or whatever
<karmikaze> you can only install with one program at a time
<aac> mike: use adept for installing
<karmikaze> aac he has a non apt .deb file he is installing
<aac> mike: u find package; right click-> Request install
<mike> still short some dependencies that  I need
<aac> karmikaze: he said he found package in adept as I see
<karmikaze> keep searching in adept then
<karmikaze> aac he is installing yahoo chat from yahoo's site
<karmikaze> he is finding deps through adept
<mike> right
<karmikaze> then retrying the apt install
<aac> adept installs depencies as well when you reqest package for install
<karmikaze> yahoo chat is not in adept
<mike> I\here is what I am now missing
<karmikaze> he needs the yahoo package as kopete does not have yahoo chat groups
<mike> libgdk-pixbuf2
<aac> karmikaze: understood. missed that
<karmikaze> np
<karmikaze> hrmm
<mike> libssl0.9.6
<mike> xlibs
<karmikaze> i see libgdk-pixbuf2
<mike> I did adept search and they are not there
<karmikaze> mike you might need to add repositories
<karmikaze> in adept, go to the title bar and View > Manage Repositories
<mike> karm I think it works but there is no voice if I use wine and the windows client
<karmikaze> you need to add universe and multiverse
<karmikaze> ok mike
<karmikaze> if you havent added those repositories yet mike you will probably need them anyway, for mp3 and dvd support
<mildner> soulrider: and how can i play bin/cue files?
<mike> OK
<mike> universe and multiverse repositories
<karmikaze> yep mike go mid way down the list and look for a line that says:
<karmikaze> deb http://........... edgy universe
<karmikaze> you have to uncomment it
<karmikaze> by right clicking
<karmikaze> theres two so watch out
<ricanelite> how can I check my harddrive to see if it is failing? Because I have a Mac Mini which I installed Ubuntu Linux on, But I wanted to reinstall OS X and have a partition. But now when I enter the Mac OS X install cd it comes up with a error message saying that install cannot proceed any further cause my harddrive is failing. But I have been running Ubuntu Linux for months now. I have not had any problems. So what solutions I have right
<ricanelite> now?
<karmikaze> the line at the bottom that says security or backport you dont want
<mike> I have the dapper backports Universe is that the samething
<karmikaze> nope mike
<karmikaze> look up a few lines
<karmikaze> there should be something that just says http://...archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu universe
<karmikaze> ricanelite: not sure what exactly you need but fsck does the filesystem checks
<mike> right I just enabled them
<karmikaze> ok and mike
<karmikaze> after the word universe
<karmikaze> click and add multiverse right next to it
<karmikaze> on both of those lines
<karmikaze> deb and deb-src
<mike> do I have to edit the sorce list to do that
<ricanelite> how can I run that?
<karmikaze> once youve got them enabled, and multiverse added to the end, press apply
<karmikaze> mike this is editing the sources list :)
<karmikaze> just through adept though
<karmikaze> ricanelite: carefully i think :P
<mike> how do I edit
<karmikaze> heh sorry ricanelite im not totally sure
<mike> it will let me clone enable and remove
<karmikaze> mike just click the word universe
<mike> but not edit
<karmikaze> the text box should appear to write in it
<mike> ok
<karmikaze> or double click the word universe, yeah
<karmikaze> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<karmikaze> ok mike?
<mike> OK did it
<mike> man I an getting godd at this
<karmikaze> :D
<mike> good'
<karmikaze> ok then apply
<karmikaze> then do fetch updates at the top
<mike> fetch updates first
<karmikaze> then youll have loads more packages you can search for in adept :)
<karmikaze> apply at the bottom first
<karmikaze> then fetch updates at the top
<tilli> hi
<karmikaze> hi tilli
<tilli> whats up?
<karmikaze> nm nm
<mike> ok now I have to remeber wher I left off on the install
<karmikaze> time for presents soon tho :o
<karmikaze> hehehe
<mike> whew !!!!!!!!!
<karmikaze> pixbuf!
<karmikaze> you should be able to find that one now for sure
<mike> right thatnks karm  you a very big help
<karmikaze> np :)
<karmikaze> gl mike!
<mike> oh yeah Merry Christmas
<karmikaze> i'll be back in a bit if you need more help :D
<karmikaze> ty ty!
<mike> OOk ty
<octan> hi and marry xmas to ya all
<Hmg4>  Anyone know how to get rsync work through ssh?
<karmikaze> rsync -e ssh ?
<karmikaze> rtfm heh
<Hmg4> It does not work... i don't know why
<ricanelite> Ubuntu has no harddrive scanners?
<octan> i need some help.. i used that easysoutce to make a source.list .. and now when i run apt-get update i get errors. 3:->. W: GPG error: i looked in the source.list easysource made to me.. it says that if i get error do some stuff.. but that doesnt work
<octan> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY and  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add
<octan> thouse wount work
<octan> i need some help
<octan> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<octan> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<octan> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys A506E6D4DD4D5088 works
<octan> but not the last command
<octan> gpg --export --armor A506E6D4DD4D5088 | sudo apt-key add
<mildner> how can i play a iso or a bin file without burning them
<mike> libssl0.9.6 where can I find that Library
<octan> mount -o loop /iso,file /path
<octan> HEY who can help me
<octan> goodgod
<mildner> octan: --->mount -o loop /iso,file /path this refers to my question?
<octan> YES
<mildner> is ist also possible to use bin files?
<octan> no
<octan> mildner: but make the bin file a iso file
<mildner> octan are you german?   ;-)
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to save the settings in hdparm
<stamen> for the drive
<octan> mildner: no
<mildner> octan: ---->mount -o loop /iso,file /path.......fist the file name and then the path?
<stamen> i figured it out :)
<octan> YES
<mildner> octan: it also works with VLC
<Gide0n> Merry Christmass felow penguins
<mike> man this Yahoo cchatis a tuff install
<mike> I need one last dependencie
<mike> its a deb file
<mike> how do I get it in to adept
<Gide0n> btw what is the link for it?
<octan> mildner ? mount  that iso and use whatever you want on it.. mildner if its a movie on a bin file.. mplayer can play bin files
<mildner> thank you
<octan> anyway.. i cant help more.. i got a porblem of my own i need to sort out
<eve> hello there
<Captain_Haddock> mike: I have a directory where I dump all downloaded packages.. I've added this directory to the source list which uses it as a local repository.
<Gide0n> I have not been able to find the online yahoo chat
<Gide0n> does anybody know where that is ?
<Gide0n> or if it is still up?
<Captain_Haddock> Gide0n: hmm?
<Gide0n> Captain_Haddock: yeah, they use to have a browser interface made in java
<Gide0n> that you could use to chat online in yahoo
<octan> how do i fix my issue
<Gide0n> and I haven't been able to find it lately
<eve> how do you fellin? :D
<Captain_Haddock> Gide0n: ah, ni.
<eve> i'm new, so... :D
<octan> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<octan> how do fix that
<octan> i get that with apt-get update
<Captain_Haddock> eve: fellin?
<Gide0n> ups found it
<Captain_Haddock> octan: This is after an apt-get update?
<octan> Captain_Haddock: yes
<Gide0n> but I can't run it :P
<octan> and in my source.list i sais how it should be fixed, but that doesnt work
<octan> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys A506E6D4DD4D5088   works,, but not the last command  gpg --export --armor A506E6D4DD4D5088 | sudo apt-key add
<mike> I need a specific Dependency Libssl0.6
<mike> its a deb lib
<mike> not kubuntu
<mike> how do I get it into adept
<Gide0n> run comand
<Gide0n> then type adept
<mike> whaat repos would I add
<mike> OK
<Gide0n> check mark in "run as Root" and enter a root passowrd
<mike> I  have adept running
<Gide0n> good
<octan> Captain_Haddock got any ideas
<Gide0n> well if you are running kubuntu
<mike> and the filter for libssl0,6
<Gide0n> it should take care of your dependencies automatically
<Gide0n> but if you are looking for a particular one
<mike> but I have nothing in the package winddow
<mike> yes its specific
<Gide0n> just start typing in the text box on the top and it will autofilter
<mike> right I have that
<mike> but there are no packages that show up
<Gide0n> and if your particular one does not appear
<mike> yes
<Gide0n> hm just a sec
<mike> its the last depend I need to intall yahoo chat
<Gide0n> well I dont find that particular one in adept
<burner> anyone use kontact with an exchange server?
<mike> is there a deb repository that I could add
<Gide0n> oh wait
<Gide0n> I have libssl0.9 appear
<Gide0n> try just typing libssl
<mike> it has 9.8
<mike> right I did
<Gide0n> right
<mike> 9.7 and above come up
<mike> but not0.6
<Gide0n> right
<mike> deb has the file but I cant get itinstallled
<mike> its a taaaarbal
<Gide0n> hm.. where did you get it from?
<octan> unpack it and isntall it manualy
<mike> from debian site
<mike> thats where I am
<mike> I have untarred it
<mike> but now I am not sure how to install
<mike> I have the debian bin
<mike> and 2 .tar.gz  files
<mike> is there a deb repository I can get it into adept
<ironfroggy> I have a holiday emergency I need to fix
<ironfroggy> Does anyone know how to undelete files from a flash card via USB?
<Gide0n> yes
<dennis_> in which folder I can find my shoes?
<Gide0n> you should be able to just delete them as you would do with any floppy
<Gide0n> unless it is write-protected
<ironfroggy> no i need to UNdelete them
<ironfroggy> i have the ntfs undelete tool, but i cant find where the camera is being mounted
<ironfroggy> kde seems to be doing it through a kioslave
<Gide0n> hm
<mike> gideon how would I install the Bin of libssl0.6?
<ironfroggy> if i can find the right block device, i can mount it myself and do the undelete, or at least grab the full disk image to salvage from later.
<Gide0n> well I'm not that experienced with linux yet
<ironfroggy> anyone know where i would find the block device i can mount for a usb drive?
<Gide0n> but I would assume that the new libssl v 0.9 should work fine
<mike> GideOn no it doesn'nt work, this yahoo is a tuff install !!!!!!!!!!!
<Gide0n> hm....
<mike> man I have been doing this for over an hour
<Gide0n> haven't tried it
<Gide0n> are you trying to install the yahoo messenger?
<mike> yes
<mike> so that I can have the chatrooms with voice
<vge> whats the newest that "in" right now? im tired and wanna try something :)
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can submit an updated package for it to be added to the repositories ?
<Gide0n> well let me see if I can do it
<DaSkreech> vge: Aiglx
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how was the command to see the load for CPU in console
<DaSkreech> load
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> or top I think
<stamen> only load
<DaSkreech> No I was just joking sorry :)
<stamen> please tell me
<DaSkreech> top shows you the load at the upper section of the screen
<stamen> topload?
<stamen> its only top
<stamen> now I get it :)
<stamen> 10x
<Gide0n> well I ran into the same dependency isue
<Gide0n> and Im trying to work around it
<Gide0n> but quick question, why don't you use gaim?
<stamen> interesting
<stamen> I see only one program to load the CPU on 49%, but the other 50% are missing
<stamen> top don't show it
<soulrider> maybe its not being used
<stamen> it is in use
<octan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stamen> how to set the interrval
<smaggard> what interval?
<smaggard> hmm ok then
<lezeb> Bonjour j'essais d'utiliser une webcam hercules comment savoir si cela marche?
<soulrider> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<octan> hey
<octan> how is gnash compared to flash
<soulrider> dunno
<soulrider> i think id rather install flash
<octan> can i use gnash with fw
<octan> *firefox
<stamen> so I can trust on top command
<soulrider> yes stamen
<stamen> it never get wrong ?
<stamen> ok
<stamen> 10x
<octan> soulrider: i wouild like to avoid setting up flash in chrooted env.. since im on 64 bit install
<soulrider> uhm
<DaSkreech> Unless you have a rootkit on your machine
<soulrider> err, no idea then
<DaSkreech>  then really no tools installed by default help you
<stamen> soldier do you a command for the network bandwith
<DaSkreech> octan: Install Gnash and tell us how it is :)
<soulrider> DaSkreech: you can get a rootkit on linux? =/
<octan> DaSkreech belsh,, nahh
<octan> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<soulrider> stamen: try installing slurm
<DaSkreech> You can get a rootkit on anything that runs a kernel that everythign depends on
<stamen> ok
<octan> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<DaSkreech> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<soulrider> DaSkreech: whoudl i be scared? :P
<DaSkreech> soulrider: ?
<ironfroggy> How can i get a block device for a usb drive? instead of just using a kioslave?
<soulrider> nevermind
<DaSkreech> I don't know what scares you so I can't tell you :)
<ironfroggy> i need access to the raw block device
<soulrider> DaSkreech: do yoyu know if theres a way to submit packages to the repos ?
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: try /dev/sd<something>
<soulrider> some are way too outdated
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: it is not there.
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Loads. What do you want to submit?
<soulrider> conky 1.4.5
<soulrider> and latests filelight
<soulrider> latest*
<ironfroggy> thats why im asking. ive looked all through, and there is nothing. i would need the usbstorage module, woudlnt it?
<soulrider> i dont know where i put conky though
<DaSkreech> ironfroggy: If it's already mounted then type mount on teh command line and it will tell you the device
<soulrider> i think i deleted it =
<DaSkreech> soulrider: are you applying to be the maintainer btw?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> i just wanna submit them
<soulrider> because htye ahve old ones in the repos
<ironfroggy> DaSkreech: but its not mounted. its a kioslave reading it, so its not actually mounted.
<soulrider> i dont think i could handle the responsibility of being a mantainer
<DaSkreech> check #ubuntu-devel
<soulrider> plsu, im still too newbie, and i cant handle a compile problem by myseld
<soulrider> myself
<DaSkreech> well if you keep up with a package it's helpful
<ironfroggy> all of my holiday photos just got deleted
<soulrider> ironfroggy: bummer, sorry to hear that
<DaSkreech> Where is tkioslave reading it from?
<ironfroggy> directly from the usb device
<ironfroggy> has its own usb storage drivers, so it can skip the kernel
<ironfroggy> how can i get a block device from /dev/bus/usb/005/011 ?
<snook353> whey does the kontact calendar say "unable to save"?
<snook353> i don't have 3.4, i have 3.5
<MarkF> Im a noob to linux. Can somebody help me with installing firefox 2.0?
<snook353> adept package manager, search firefox
<MarkF> did that but I dont think it has 2.0
<snook353> it doesn't, but idk what to do
<Lynoure> MarkF: Almost certainly, if you tell them what the problem is and are you on 6.06 or 6.10
<s3c0n6> what i have to do so i can get the libasound? it's an error for recordmydesktop setup.
<Lynoure> (not me though, I'll be away for a bit)
<MarkF> Im on 6.10
<MarkF> what do I do with the .tar.gz file after I download it to the desktop?
<stamen> u must untar it
<stamen> tar -xzf filename
<stamen> then the FF is ready to use
<stamen> you must start the bin file
<stamen> MarkF: ready ?
<MarkF> yea
<MarkF> Im attempting to un tar it now
<Lynoure> MarkF: it should be included in edgy (6.10), unless I'm mistaken.
<stamen> did u mak what I have told you
<stamen> Lynoure: it must be, but I am not sure to use the 2.0
<snook353> is the "unable to save" error in kontact calendar really so mysterious as google results say?
<stamen> they told this but I have download it and install it after that
<stamen> MarkF: try to start the FF by Alt+F2
<stamen> write there firefox
<stamen> and say what happens
<Lynoure> stamen: Launchpad shows 2.0 for edgy... (I'm on dapper myself)
<stamen> yes I know
<MarkF> stamen: I just did altf2, nothing happend
<stamen> thats why I told him or her to try calling the program
<stamen> did you write there firefox
<stamen> only firefox
<Lynoure> see http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/firefox , but it is probably not installed by default in kubuntu.
<MarkF> lynoure: I cant un tar this file.  is the command, "tar -firefox-2.0.0.1.tar.gz" ??
<stamen> you must write tar -xzf firefox-2.0.0.1.tar.gz
<Lynoure> MarkF: I do not recommend installing for tar.gz something you can get as a .deb
<MarkF> Lynoure: ok, so just go to that link?
<s3c0n6> is anyone know hot to get libasound? I get this msg: configure: error: Can't find libasound
<Lynoure> MarkF: if you cannot get it with   sudo apt-get install firefox   I can give you a link
<MarkF> I'll try that
<MarkF> Dont know why I didnt think of that
<Lynoure> Because you are not a Linux sysadmin spending Xmas in a jolly fever, maybe? =)
<jerp> libasound is in adept package manager
<jerp> enter the basic file and load the alsa mixer gui
<MarkF> how do I check the version of firefox Im running via Konsole?
<_alexdc> hola
<_alexdc> algun hispano ?
<Lynoure> MarkF: When you get the browser, normal Help -> About would do... there might be also an option for it
<snook353> its a christmas miracle!  i retarted, and the kontact calendar saves my events, again!!!
<Lynoure> MarkF: try   firefox -v
<snook353> i want to thank everyone for thier prayers
<MarkF> thx
<snook353> god works in mysterious ways
<Lynoure> !es | _alexdc
<ubotu> _alexdc: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<s3c0n6> jerp: what you meen by that? how to do it?
<MarkF> Lynoure: hmm... I guess 6.10 comes with firefox 2.10 installed.  I though 2.10 wasnt installed because I cant watch video clips online.  I get a message telling me to install the latest plugins
<stamen> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Lynoure> MarkF: video clips come in many types, some of them requiring proprietery libraries... But I really need a hot shower now, maybe you'll get that sorted before I'm back :)
<stamen> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jerp> open Kmenu/System/PackageManager(Adept) and see if it is in your list by adding libasound in the search
<shoxi> mmh, wo ist der deutschsprachige channel hin?
<tony__> hey guys, why my external HD no longer mounts ? everytime i used to turn that device , i used to have icons diplaying the USB mass storage . nolonger thats the case and i have no access to this HD
<ssmith> Where can I find a repository that has mozilla 2.0?
<jerp> I would guess the multiverse?
<malik__> hi all.......is there any way i can convert my ntfs data drive to ext3 without formatting it?
<ssmith> Which Multiverse?
<jerp> I think its something like: archive (dot) country code (dot) Ubuntu (dot) org
<jerp> or (dot) com
<jerp> ssmith: do the sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.kust
<jerp> list even
<ssmith> trying now.
<steve_> I would like to try Opera browser, but when i download it for ubuntu 6.10 and try to install it it doesn't install
<ssmith> new file
<ssmith> done
<steve_> can anyone help me out on this
<ssmith> entered sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.kust
<steve_> can anyone help me out on Opera browser install?
<malik__> steve_: what kinda file it is?
<steve_> deb
<malik__> steve_: what happens if u click it?
<jerp> I don't know anything about Opera
<steve_> I right click on it and use the Kubuntu package installer
<jerp> steve, did you see this?  http://www.opera.com/pressreleases/en/2006/07/06/02/
<steve_> it says does not match system
<steve_> I installed the amd64 distro
<jerp> you'd probably have to do teh debootstrap thing then
<jerp> the
<malik__> steve_: right click it n then actions n then install it as root
<steve_> tried that and it still says the same thing
<jerp> or is it chroot
<steve_> it syas that it doesn't match the i386 architecture
<DaSkreech> Can I set up a script to restart kwin if it crashes
<jerp> that chroot builds the 32bit environment for the amd64
<DaSkreech> The kernel sems to like killing it
<malik__> i installed it many time from opera website and from repoz as well n it did install oki , only prob is that real audio and windows media streamin doesnt quite work in linux opera..........i wud love to hear from u if it works ...........flash is not a prob
<malik__> far as i think its the fastest browser around n better than firefox but firefox gets multimedia tick better than opera in linux
<ZuluNut> I am a beginner should I start with Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy / Draker
<ZuluNut> Dapper*
<tony__> whats the shell command to open the fstab in KDE ?
<Captain_Haddock> malik__: Considering that its widgets don't come anywhere close to FF's extensions.. ni how you can say that it's better :)
<Captain_Haddock> But I like Opera too btw :P
<tony__> I think opera is very slow in loading
<ZuluNut> true
<jerp> steve:  look at   http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
<malik__> Captain_Haddock: well one can make ff have all the options of opera with extensions but then it slows down alot n starts crashing.........i had it on fedora core 5 coz i cudnt get opera to work with streamin media (except flash) but i ll loose all the other browsers if i can get opera to work perfectly on linux i wud even pay some one to help me install it properly if some knows
<dmhouse> Hey all, many people around?
<dmhouse> I'll get to my question and see, I guess :)
<s3c0n6> jerp: thx m8 i make it. now i can use the "recordmydesktop" very good
<octan> !firefox sound
<ZuluNut> netgear or linksys ?
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<octan> !firefox-sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> wtf
<octan> stuid firefox gives me no sound
<dmhouse> I have a 'Link to Application' on my desktop that runs the command 'emacs --enable-font-backend -fn "Monospace"'; but clicking it makes the Emacs icon bounce for a while but the application never launches. Entering _that exact command_ in a terminal works.
<ZuluNut> netgear or linksys ?
<octan> how do i get sound in firefox 2
<jerp> s3c0n6: if you want to go over a howto check: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<s3c0n6> now i have an other prob, recordmydesktop has ogg output format and i need something for convert it in an other like avi or mpeg, do you know anything?
<jerp> octan, it should be with something like totem
<s3c0n6> realy? totem can do that?
<octan> jerp what does totem got to do with firefox ?
<jerp> it does some video
<octan> hu?
<octan> firefox has mplayer plugin
<octan> but im not getting sound from flash sites
<octan> alltoght flash works
<octan> as it played the flash contens nicely
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jerp> octan, I read earlier in here that one might solve problems with firefox if they make sure....  /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ... has .... FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"  .... in it
<octan> oh
<octan> lemme try
<octan> thx
<DaSkreech> dmhouse: Whats up?
<DaSkreech> can I watch a process and restart it if it dies?
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> How?
<lupine_85> Processes get their pid stuck in /proc so you can watch that
<lupine_85> the tricky part is automagically getting the pid to watch
<DaSkreech> right I want to watch kwin and restart it
<DaSkreech> otherwise I have to keep killing apps till I get to a konqui window
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: easier would be to have a script that look like while [ true ]  ; kwin ; end;
<lupine_85> or something similar
<lupine_85> (have to look up the context of the while loop for bash)
<DaSkreech> it's done
<lupine_85> then every time kwin finishes, the while loop does another iteration and loads it again
<DaSkreech> And if kwin dies that restarts it
<lupine_85> yeah :)
<DaSkreech>  That's kinda intensive though
<DaSkreech> can It Have it check e very 5 mins?
<lupine_85> it's not intensive
<lupine_85> kwin won't return to the while loop until it ends
<lupine_85> so kwin - and the while loop - get executed exactly once for every shutdown of kwin
<DaSkreech> but kwin would have to krash at least one for that
<DaSkreech> since KDE has a habit of starting it by itself
<ironfroggy> ok im still having problems with my usb drive. does anyone else use them? im only able to use them through KDE apps, nothing else.
<thompa> anybody running beryl svn try moving panel to top?
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: So the idea is it crash kwin once then run that script?
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: the idea is that running "kwin" without the & interrupts the flow of the script; so it only continues execution when kwin crashes. so yeah.
<lupine_85> you might want it to be kwin --replace though, just to make sure
<DaSkreech> Ah there we goo
<DaSkreech> o
* Rashid is worried about the Appeal project GNOME-ifying KDE :(
<DaSkreech> Why?
<DaSkreech> Wasn't there a website  that was rolling packages unsupported for Ubuntu?
<ironfroggy> can i make kio stop automatically mounting my camera?
<ironfroggy> or even a way to unmount it without disconnecting?
* DaSkreech prods Rashid
<Rashid> hey?
<Rashid> sorry was away did i miss summin?
<Rashid> oh right
<Rashid> hmm yeah im slightly worried cos some people working on the appeal project were saying things like the control centre should be simplified a lot and that normal users just want a nice default interface...people who want to customise things are usually savvy enough to be able to edit text files manually... 8o| I mean...
<Rashid> DaSkreech: read above :)
<ironfroggy> Rashid: <insert groan>
<Rashid> ironfroggy: lol...sorry for being moany but that annoyed me a lil
<DaSkreech> Well they are right about a nice default
<ironfroggy> Rashid: i am with you on it. i think kde keeps too many things out of the gui configs as it is
<Rashid> daskreech yeah i agree about that but not about simplifying control centre
<Rashid> ironfroggy :D
<Rashid> at least someone agrees with me :D
<DaSkreech> I guess I'd have to see what they mean by that
<ironfroggy> if we have a standard config, we should at least be able to have a tab in the Advanced config dialogues that list all the sections and key/value pairs
<DaSkreech> Things like Keyboard shortcuts being under international is a bit off putting
<ironfroggy> at least so we dont have to find which file its stored in
<DaSkreech>  if they mean have  a big [Fix Things]  Button I think we introduce them to a new meaning for hte term kicker
<DaSkreech> Anyone plays wesnoth?
<pi1l> i want a process to run for a certain amount of time. how do i do that??
<Rashid> hmm...... *thinking*
<DaSkreech> Monitor the /proc folder for it I would suspect
<pi1l> is there a simplier way?
<lupine_85> or run it in the shell script with &, then sleep (some time) then killall (process name)
<DaSkreech> Or that :)
<lupine_85> add pid-inducing goodness for brownie points
<DaSkreech> $! isnt it?
<DaSkreech> No wait
<DaSkreech>  $$
<pi1l> i will try that, thanx
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: Wasn't there a website that was rolling Ubuntu packages for projects ?
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: no idea, sorry
<DaSkreech> gwos or something?
<Rashid> has anyone seen screenshots of the Oxygen _widget_style_ ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I just grabbed the PDF
<DaSkreech> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/Presentation/presentation.pdf?rev=607422
<Rashid> DaSkreech: the widget style not the icons right?
<DaSkreech> The widget style is still being worked out as far as I know
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Rashid> DaSkreech: lol yup thats the icon set...have you seen the widget style? (like menus, buttons, scroll bars etc like Plastik)
<Rashid> DaSkreech: oops didnt scroll down :$
<Danker> How to run program in background?
<DaSkreech> put a & after it o nteh Command line
<Danker> I forgot that symbol :(
<Danker> thanks
<Danker> Hmmm
<Danker> It doesn't let me to do this.... (ssh client)
<Admiral_Chicago> !seen Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato is on IRC right now!
<Dr_willis> !seen santa clause
<Admiral_Chicago> where is that man...
<Dr_willis> :(
<Dr_willis> !seen santaclause
<ubotu> I last saw SantaClause (n=duality@ua-83-227-225-22.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) 1d 4h 41m 1s ago, quiting: Client Quit
<Dr_willis> Hes real!
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<CVirus> !seen GoD
<ubotu> GOD is on IRC right now!
<CVirus> come on
<Dr_willis> Hes watching you!
<Dr_willis> !seen elvis
<CVirus> he's not
<ubotu> I last saw Elvis (i=d49f4a16@gateway/web/cgi-irc/irc.wikia.com/x-9122b9bdf6a8902c) 18h 6m 33s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<DaSkreech> Jimmy hoffa?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> Its offtopic to talk about offtopic.. please takeit to offtopic. :)
<ColonelPanic001> Amarok suddenly can't play mp3s (as when you start it the first time, asks if I'd like to install mp3 support), but neither can juk, it seems (I click play, it doesn't).
<ColonelPanic001> I don't think I've done anything remotely connected with any of that lately. Has anything happened with upgrades lately, maybe?
<T3hWiz0rd> hello everyone, happy holidays.
<ColonelPanic001> Hi.
<kkathman> Greetings T3hWiz0rd :)   Happy Holidays to you and all :)
<T3hWiz0rd> ahh great kkathman is here
* T3hWiz0rd hangs head and leaves
<T3hWiz0rd> lol.. :-P
<kkathman> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> kkathman: sup man?
<kkathman> ahhh great things...enjoying new goodies from Xmas :)
<T3hWiz0rd> i bought th utlimate tool to keep a blonde busy:
<T3hWiz0rd> a juicer
<kkathman> Im not sure I wanna know ;)
<kkathman> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> shes been busy for 3 hours now
<kkathman> Jack LaLane Special?
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<soulrider> hi everyone!
<T3hWiz0rd> Juicer Jr.
<kkathman> I got my wife one of those bullet blender things...man that thing is awesome :)
<T3hWiz0rd> lol the bullet blender
* T3hWiz0rd holds back on saying what it looks like
<kkathman> thanks :)
<T3hWiz0rd> I made salad and now im letting the family duke it out for a while.
<kkathman> its called a Magic Bullet, but that would have been too much I think
<kkathman> T3hWiz0rd:  this thing you can whip up low cal desserts...like using milk only to froth a nice cream topping
<T3hWiz0rd> I don't eat any desserts.
<T3hWiz0rd> I smacked whitneys hand today for trying to eat toffey lol
<kkathman> or a quick pesto topping for a salad
<karl> hi, i'm getting a kernel panic when booting the live-cd (daily build) ... init not found...
<kkathman> T3hWiz0rd:  well I mean like fresh fruit with a little whipped topping on top
<T3hWiz0rd> ah
<T3hWiz0rd> man my keyboard is dyng :-(
<ColonelPanic001> so, no one having problems with Amarok suddenly?
<T3hWiz0rd> i think its either dying or losing signal
<T3hWiz0rd> its hard to tell
<kkathman> you just pop some low fat milk (which has better frothing) and whip for about 20 sec
<ColonelPanic001> karl: no idea, sorry
<karl> what could be the cause of the kernel panic
<T3hWiz0rd> karl: a lot of things.
<kkathman> you can add a little sugar if you want it to be sweet
<T3hWiz0rd> one could be say...
<Dr_willis> karl,  badly burnt cd for one..
<ColonelPanic001> well, if it can't find init, it can't boot, I'd expect
<T3hWiz0rd> Dr_willis: also overclocking
<T3hWiz0rd> karl: a improperly overclocked bios could also cause a panic.
<BrianSteffens> merry christmas my fellow linux-ites
<BrianSteffens> :D
<kkathman> merry Christmas BrianSteffens :)
<Admiral_Chicago> merry christmas BrianSteffens
<ColonelPanic001> linux-ite. there's a new one. heh
<T3hWiz0rd> ehmm...
<T3hWiz0rd> BrianSteffens: I'm jewish...
<Admiral_Chicago> i though that said Brian Fellows
<T3hWiz0rd> you just offended me...
<BrianSteffens> haha
<karl> i had to overburn the cd... could that be a cause?
<kkathman> no he's not :)
<ironfroggy> Is there a good way to undelete files from a flash drive?
<kkathman> lol
<BrianSteffens> happy holiday***
<T3hWiz0rd> kkathman: jackass!
<kkathman> HAHA
<T3hWiz0rd> BrianSteffens: im not really jewish lol
<BrianSteffens> =)
<kkathman> he's mormon
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> :P
<T3hWiz0rd> kkathman: by trade...
<kkathman> hehe
<ironfroggy> im stuck with a card i cant use until i undelete these files on a day that i cant run to the store for a backup card yet when i need one more than ever.
<T3hWiz0rd> kkathman: you're a texan, so HAH!
<kkathman> or was that you do mormon women..I forget
<T3hWiz0rd> kkathman: got some Sarah Mclachlan playing around the house today. Its keeping tensions low.
<kkathman> nice :)
<kkathman> She has a good Xmas CD out
<T3hWiz0rd> my family is a difficult one. The white side is racist, the hispanic side is a load of preemtive asskickers
<BrianSteffens> sarah mclachlan!!!!!!!!!
<T3hWiz0rd> and then whitneys here, so everyones trying to eat her spleen
<BrianSteffens> my future wifeee
<T3hWiz0rd> i would marry mclachlan just to hear her sing, shes not all that pretty.
<kkathman> mmmm spleen eating...my favorite thing to do on Xmas
<T3hWiz0rd>  kkathman tom cruise too
<fdoving> the !offtopic goes for christmas things too. please #kubuntu-offtopic . thanks in advance.
<karl> is this a chat-channel our help-channer????
* kkathman would like to put Tom Cruise's head in a vise and slowly turn the handle
<BrianSteffens> it's an everything channel
<fdoving> karl: help channel.
<BrianSteffens> channer, even
<T3hWiz0rd> ...always a stickler to ruin the holiday fun.
<fdoving> BrianSteffens: it's not. it's a help channel. everything else should happen in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: it'd be nice if offtopic had a single soul that breathed, too...
<T3hWiz0rd> I am quite confident everyone there died.
<kkathman> fdoving:  have you been to -ot lately?
<kkathman> nobody talks in -ot
* BrianSteffens sits in the corner and hangs his head
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> looks like my 3d stopped working.. odd..
<fdoving> no wounder, since all the OT stuff happens here.
<ColonelPanic001> kkathman: not true. I just did :)
<kkathman> ahh and I missed it
<kkathman> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: its because having people join a sepperate channel to talk to people they're in the same room as already is rather... well, yanno, difficult to keep up with
<kkathman> one can talk and help at the same time I think :)
<T3hWiz0rd> especially considering this is one of 14 channels I already have open.
<kkathman> but then I've been kicked several times cuz I wouldnt quick talking about other things in here
<kkathman> since fdoving is taking names, I'll behave and shut up :)
<notech> many log the channel to use as reference and to get help information, random chat just makes the logs larger and harder to find the information you want from them.
<DaSkreech> ColonelPanic001: reinstall libxine-extracodecs if noone else has told you before :)
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: it's not that you're not allowed to talk in here. just talk about kubuntu things. And we would appreciate users to understand that we need to separate support from random chatting if the support part should work to some degree.
<T3hWiz0rd> kkathman: AIM
<soulrider> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> has anyone here managed to make audio in teamspeak work ?
<ColonelPanic001> no.
<ColonelPanic001> I tried once, but not very hard
<ColonelPanic001> I tried to use it with Enemy Territory, and it worked, but then I couldn't hear any sound from ET
<ColonelPanic001> I think it uses OSS, hence only one app using sound at once
<T3hWiz0rd> I have no problem not chatting in here. But i want to leave it with a fairly even playing field in saying that the irc atmospheres of irc have made it tense for people to really be fully receptive to *buntu distros. We should really work to make a lighter, more unified and uplifting community.
<ColonelPanic001> but never went back and looked at it. There were articles on it though, getting it to work properly
<notech> T3hWiz0rd: most distro channels have the offtopic rule
<ColonelPanic001> pretty sure it's possible though.
<kkathman> not true
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: I agree, but somehow we must try to separate random chatter and support. A community with a light and nice atmosphere also needs some rules to keep it that way.
<kkathman> notech #fedora, #suse have single channels that allow any discussions
<T3hWiz0rd> notech: I've idled in #suse, #gentoo, #fedora ... all are open to fair chat to help keep the spirit of the OS a little more friendly, less of a government structure.
<ColonelPanic001> I never saw a problem with off-topic discussions, as long as when someone asks a question, that takes priority
<ColonelPanic001> but no reason to just idle otherwise.
<ColonelPanic001> but if there's another channel for it, may as well use it.
<ColonelPanic001> Such as for this discussion :P
<kkathman> in fact *buntu is the ONLY channel I know that has such a hard fast rule, and it causes a very stuffy attitude
<notech> i've been in #fedora where at times they try to push to ontopic discussions only
<ColonelPanic001> The Colonel has spoken, damnit.
<ColonelPanic001> :P
<kkathman> I'd think that people would want others to feel open, fun and light, rather than stuffy
<kkathman> but hey
<T3hWiz0rd> push occasionally, yes. Ubuntu channels stoop to INTIMIDATION
<ColonelPanic001> lol
<ColonelPanic001> Intimindation
<kkathman> anyway.. Im out
<T3hWiz0rd> "our way or we ban you!!!@!@!"
<ColonelPanic001> "SHUT UP OR I'LL H4XOR U"
<ColonelPanic001> oh.
* lupine_85 Intimidates everyone
<lupine_85> is it working?
<BrianSteffens> don't h4x0r me :(
<T3hWiz0rd> I am going to go make a custom T-shirt today.
<ColonelPanic001> lupine_85: DON'T HURT ME PLZ
* lupine_85 gets out the rubber gloves
<BrianSteffens> please don't ssh into my 68.214.93.45 with root password ilikecheese and h4x0r my files :o(
<ColonelPanic001> Oh, well that's different
<T3hWiz0rd> "Ubuntu: We are the b0rg, lower your discussion and surrender your freedoms. Resistance is futile, we will ban you!"
* lupine_85 likes cheese
<ColonelPanic001> T3hWiz0rd: that's redhat. N00b
<ColonelPanic001> :)
<lupine_85> BrianSteffens: only if you've got lots of pr0n
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BrianSteffens> lupine_85 sorry, fresh install and waiting on a replacement fileserver to get to my pr0n drive
<lupine_85> aww
* lupine_85 quits the MitM session
<sebastian> could someone help me to reconfiger my grub bootloader?
* BrianSteffens listens in - wants this grub info too :)
<adaptr> sure - what's the problem
<lupine_85> edit /etc/grub/menu.lst
<lupine_85> run sudo grub-install /dev/<Device-file>
<lupine_85> done :)
<sebastian> I'm new to kubuntu and i want that grub start windows if i do nothing
<sebastian> oh ok, so not update-grup?
* ColonelPanic001 sighs. He could do that in lilo, no idea for grub.
<lupine_85> sebastian: menu.lst has an option to choose the default
<adaptr> sebastian: then configure the windows entry as the default
<lupine_85> it's well-commented, and there's a manpage too
<adaptr> sebastian: be sure to set the timeout to your liking
<jerp> T3hWiz0rd: yeah talk about stuffy:  I'm banned since I left #Xubutnu  ... for all I know they're pissed that I asked them during and desktop install whether it was better to use gdm or kdm
<fdoving> sebastian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<DaSkreech> THe new KDE developer wiki looks good :)
<sebastian> ok, thanks everybuddy, i will try the website and if i have there probs i will come back
<ColonelPanic001> jerp: lol
<jerp> ColonelPanic001: I swear that's all I posted
<BrianSteffens> jerp: ....
<ColonelPanic001> jerp: that's awesome.
<BrianSteffens> i dunno i've found kubuntu to be the least stuffy by far of all the *ubuntu channels
<iftiq> i can't seem to get amarok to work
<ColonelPanic001> iftiq: I'm having problems atm as well.
<notech> there is more to the story, or you got caught in a poorly constructed ban
<ColonelPanic001> What's yours, specifically?
<lupine_85> jerp: well, obviously. You should be using xdm :
<lupine_85> :p
<ColonelPanic001> lupine_85: BAN HIM
<jerp> lupine, lol
* teh_GOD hits jerp with a lightning bolt
<iftiq> what problems ar you having colonel
* BrianSteffens hides from lupine_85
* BrianSteffens also hides from teh_GOD
* jerp is under the impression there are those here that know that group has issues
<ColonelPanic001> iftiq: essentially, I've used it for a while, and yesterday just randomly, it refuses to play mp3 files again.
<lupine_85> nah, i just make fun of everyone
<iftiq> yeah thats the problem I'm having too
<ColonelPanic001> It offers to install support for mp3, as it normally does, but when I say "yes", it doesn't do anything.
<ColonelPanic001> iftiq: well you're useless to me, then, aren't you? :_
<iftiq> mine just zooms through the playlist
<ColonelPanic001> :)
<iftiq> alas yes
<iftiq> I've never gotten it to work though
<iftiq> I can play them fine on VLC
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, that's what'll do. It's going through and if it can't play it, it goes to the next
<ColonelPanic001> ah
<lupine_85> ColonelPanic001: i had that on update to feisty
<ColonelPanic001> did you just install it today or so?
<iftiq> yeah
<iftiq> what engine are you using?
<ColonelPanic001> xine
<iftiq> same
<lupine_85> i think reinstalling kdemultimedia fixed it
<ColonelPanic001> lupine_85: I'm on Edgy
<iftiq> I'm on dapper drake
<ColonelPanic001> btw, no offense, but if anyone is on dapper still, I'd stay there.
<lupine_85> :p
<lupine_85> edgy++
<iftiq> kdemultimdedia?
<ColonelPanic001> iftiq: http://winanga.wordpress.com/2006/03/18/amarok-mp3-support-in-ubuntu-dapper/
<iftiq> can I just sudo apt get it?
<ColonelPanic001> I think that's all I did.
<lupine_85> !kdemultimedia
<ubotu> kdemultimedia: multimedia apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 64 kB
<BrianSteffens> edgy::edgy() { videoPerformanceForX1300Card -= 200; }
<ColonelPanic001> lupine_85: Edgy works fine, but the upgrade was terrible, ended up just doing a clean reinstall, and there's still a couple of (very minor) bugs. For me, anyway
<lupine_85> BrianSteffens: that'll be the fault of ATi
<BrianSteffens> lupine_85 regardless of fault the end-result is the same and so i'm staying dapper till it's fixed lol
<lupine_85> BrianSteffens: okies :)
<iftiq> yeah I hate ATi
<iftiq> also, if anyone knows how to get Comand and Conquer Generals to work in Wine with an ATi card that would be most useful
* BrianSteffens is going to buy nvidia card soon
<iftiq> albeit esoteric
<lupine_85> iftiq: does it use DirectX?
<iftiq> allegedly
<iftiq> although I've never installed it
<lupine_85> then you'd likely have more luck with cedega
<BrianSteffens> directx is ugly code
<iftiq> yeah I'm downloading that now
<lupine_85> BrianSteffens: +1
<iftiq> unfortunately I have a slow connected
<iftiq> connection
<dreamer> hmm, KPackage won't really work, when I want to install it asks for the root pw, I enter it, but it just keeps asking (dapper)
<ColonelPanic001> iftiq: I'm out for a while. Do me a favor though - if you figure out your amarok problem, PM it to me?
<iftiq> sure
<lupine_85> dreamer: it wasnts /your/ password
<ColonelPanic001> I'll be idle, but it'd be appreciated
<ColonelPanic001> thansk
<iftiq> no problem
<dreamer> lupine_85: it says root, though it's the same on this pc
<lupine_85> dreamer: weird. it's just a frontend to dpkg, though
<lupine_85> and not even a very good one :p
<sebastian> hmm. I'm still having problems with grub. When I run sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup it's telling me that there is a problem with cp
<umnik> How can I change checkspelling in Kopete from english to slovene?
<dreamer> haha, hmm, doing the install with dpkg kinda foils too though :P
<dreamer> subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<lupine_85> that's an error in the .deb file, probably?
<sebastian> there is also the way to change the menu.lst but I cant save it. Am I doing there something wrong?
<lupine_85> sebastian: how about cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst && sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<lupine_85> ctrl+O to save; ctrl+X to exit
<iftiq> on another note, does anyone know how to get ati drivers for linux?
<iftiq> i have a mobility radeon 7500
<dreamer> lupine_85: it's an rpm
<lupine_85> well, that would explain it
<lupine_85> deb != rpm
<lupine_85> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sebastian> @lupine_85 that work
<_brian> supp
<_brian> #scrim
<sebastian> then it tells me to save wtih ^0. What shortcut is that?
<lupine_85> sebastian: ctrl+O (or o)
<sebastian> ok, everythings is a little bit different then windows^
<jdfellow> i have a simple question regarding icr protocol Hello
<jdfellow> irc protocol
<sebastian> I guess that worked. Thank you very much.
<sebastian> I will try it, have to reboot
<jdfellow> help!
<jdfellow> i want konqueror to open konversation not kopete how do i do this?
<VR_> im trying to add repos for the latest amarok release, but i get a 404 error. does anyone know anything about this?
<jdfellow> for irc:// protocol
<DaSkreech> sebastian: If you see ^<Letter> it means Ctrl+<Letter>
<DaSkreech> M-<Letter> means Alt+<Letter>
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<VR_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Slow day today
<zorglu_> as if it was an hollyday or something :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> daskreech- how can I type in cyrillic in kubuntu? Can I change which letters are which keys to use a 'phonetic' russian keyboard?
<DaSkreech> It's a holiday?
<DaSkreech> that would explain why no one is at work :(
<zorglu_> hehe :) i did that a lot while in school :)
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: check the System Settings -> Internationalization
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks daskreech
<HnH> www.oldp.net/?l=Prorok (Please click on link)
<DaSkreech> Night all
<dettoaltrimenti_> I could find the russian keyboard, but is there any way to use the urdu phonetic cyrillic keyboard in kubuntu?
<ninHer> hi all
<Rashid> ninHer hi
<BlindSide> hello
<ninHer> hi Rashid
<BlindSide> any linux gurus here lol
<Rashid> im no guru but ill try helpin if you want :P
<BlindSide> thx
<BlindSide> im having trouble install G++
<BlindSide> it sez itll break packages
<niblets> Captain_Redbeard I till havent been able to get it working, any news idea on the iPod problem?
<Rashid> in adept?
<BlindSide> yeah and apt-get too
<zorglu_> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BlindSide> the problem seems to be libc6
<zorglu_> !build-essential
<Rashid> blindside have you installed any c//c++ related stuff before?
<BlindSide> its version 2.4 and i need 2.3
<Rashid> that shouldnt happen :S
<BlindSide> yeah i know
<BlindSide> i havent found much about it on forums
<zorglu_> why do you need 2.3 ?
<Rashid> there's something like dpkg --reconfigure or dpkg --force i cant remember :S
<BlindSide> force sounds nice...
<Rashid> blindside try dpkg -a see what happens
<BlindSide> lemme try that
<Rashid> lol
<Rashid> blindside i jus tried them it dont work
<Rashid> BlindSide: i cant remember what the command was...do a google or a ubuntuforum search for it :S
<BlindSide> what command is this
<BlindSide> i tried --force but
<BlindSide> i dunno
<BlindSide> hey i think it worked
<BlindSide> somehow
<slop> help! i just got a new dvd burner, video card (old one ati, new one nvidia), and a new sound card (old ensoniq, new sound blaster)....is installing these as easy as just plugging them all in and rebooting?  or is there something i need to do beforehand?
<Rashid> BlindSide: really!?!?
<BlindSide> probably not
<BlindSide> i mena it force installed
<Rashid> BlindSide: whats it do now when you try aptitude install build-essential?
<BlindSide> but i doubt itll work
<Rashid> lol
<Dr_willis> dvd burner - shuldent matter... nvidia card will require ya to intall the nvidia drivers
<Rashid> do sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Dr_willis> No idea on sound.
<slop> Dr_willis: do i have to uninstall the old fglrx drivers and then install the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> slop,  if you know what you are doing... no. :)
<slop> Dr_willis: well this is my frist vid card upgrade...so i'm pretty new to this :P
<Dr_willis> just changing the  Driver 'ati' or Driver "fglrx" line to vesa befor swaponmg them out . may be a good idea
<BlindSide> lol now its asking me to downgrade some packages
<BlindSide> i gess ill have to
<BlindSide> atlaest i know what to do now, thank you
<Dr_willis> ya could install the nvidia drivers now.. then just change the line to 'nvidia'
<dettoaltrimenti_> if I'm running kubuntu, do I need any gnome packages?
<Horst> does anyone of you use truecrypt on linux?
<slop> Dr_willis: ok, i'll do that...thanks for the advice, merry christmas :)
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti_,   if theres gnome related tools you like/want to use...
<BrianSteffens|af> what's the name of the dvd player that comes with kubuntu?
<BrianSteffens|af> kaffeine! nm:)
<Dr_willis> totem. :) oh wait thats gnome...
<slop> Dr_willis: one more thing...whats the name of that file where i change ati/fglrx to nvidia?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> slop,  the xorg.conf file.
<slop> Dr_willis: cool, thanks :)
<Horst> buddys wuz up? nobody here is using truecrypt? jesus, i cant beleive it
<Dr_willis> Cant say that ive ever used it..
<Dr_willis> or even heard much about it
<mindspin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<VR_> damn, the wiki is all changed around now
<VR_> just when i need something
<Horst> damn - never heard of it?
<Horst> i 've got a problem with mounting a truecrypt volume and the keyfiles
<Horst> anyone ideas?
<Lynoure> Horst: I'm about to go to sleep, but in general people rarely know how to help you before you have specified the problem in detail. Like do you get an error message (what error) or what happens when you try to mount and how do you try to mount.
<Rashid> is there any combination of the lipstik style and polyester style? i love lipstik's simplicity and pure-ness and i also like polyester's shiny ness :(
<niblets> I have a problem with Kaffeine. Every time I put in a DVD, it comes up with the window asking what I want to do, and I coose play with Kaffeine, and then it just sits there, never loads, and I can't open Kaffeine will a DVD is in the drive.
<towync> how do i boot up kubuntu in command line mode, i need to install newest nvidia driver and it requires me to exit all X server before i install
<Rashid> niblets have you installed libdvdcss2?
<niblets> Is that a recent thing?
<Rashid> towync when you get to login screen (kdm) press ctrl+alt+f1
<Rashid> towync then do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Rashid> niblets not recent...you need o install it to be able to (illegally) play dvds...depending on whewre you live
<Rashid> in fascist states like the US and UK playing DVDs is illegal without a license 8-)
<niblets> I used to be able to play DVDs fine, its just recently they stopped loading in Kaffeine. (I'm in NZ, btw)
<Horst> i have to use the keyfiles parametre, i'm on the way
<mindspin> Rashid:I just installed it, but the disc is not readeable
<Horst> <-- n00b
<Rashid> mindspin installed what?
<mindspin> libdvdxcss2
<Rashid> mindspin hmm you sure? try restarting kaffeine or xine...maybe log in and out
<Lynoure> Horst: Are you doing it as a root (sudo) or taken the steps needed for it not to require sudo?
<sredna> Does anyone know where I can find a libdbus-1-3 package >= 0.94?
<BlindSide> yay it worked thx rashid
<niblets> Rashid how can I check its installed? Aptget?
<BlindSide> it apears aptitude is very useful
<towync> Rashid how do i get back to X mode after i'm all done
<Rashid> blindside no problem dude :) yup aptitude rocks...use it instead of apt-get ;)
<Rashid> niblets do dpkg -l | grep libdvdcss
<towync> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Rashid> towync after you're done do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<niblets> ii  libdvdcss2                             1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4                  Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime
<niblets> I think its installed =D
<Rashid> niblets i think that means its installed :)
<towync> Rashid does the stop command kill opengl stuff too? i think i need those killed as well lol
<Horst> as root
<Rashid> niblets now close kaffeine and start it again...see if that works
<Rashid> towync dont worry it kills all (H)
<niblets> trying now
<Rashid> kk
<towync> Rashid cool thx alot =)
<Rashid> towync no probs dude...lemme know how it goes
<towync> Rashid will do =) ima exit
<Rashid> kk
<Rashid> cya in a bit
* towync waves to room :)
<Lynoure> Horst: I wish you persistence and good luck, I really must sleep now
<towync> o forgot to copy down command haha
<Horst> ok
<Horst> good night Lynoure
<Rashid> lol
<Horst> sweet dreams lol
<niblets> Rashid still just doesnt start. I get the loading tab in the tray, then it just stops, no error wraning or anything
<Rashid> you mean kaffeine or the dvd?
<niblets> Kaffeine
<Rashid> have you clicked the icon in the system tray?
<niblets> yeap
<Rashid> erm.....
<niblets> Maybe I should reinstall kaffeine? see if that helps?
<Sanne> niblets, Rashid: maybe try starting kaffeine from a konsole and see if it spits out any errors?
<Rashid> yeah i was gonna suggest that...if thats not a pain...also you might run into some strange dependency problems but try it if you want
<niblets> command?
<Rashid> sanne good idea *doh*
<niblets> as in, what command I use
<Rashid> kaffine :)
<Rashid> kaffeine*
<Rashid> K Menu > konsole > type "kaffeine"
<niblets> just doesnt start nor error. goes to a new command line
<Rashid> you sure???
<niblets> absolutely
<niblets> niblets@funny-name:~$ kaffeine
<niblets> niblets@funny-name:~$
<Rashid> wow...odd!
<VR_> i forgot what the kubuntu codecs are. they're missing from the wiki, it seems
<niblets> maybe Kaffeine is corrupted?
<Rashid> maybe
<Rashid> try re-installing it
<Rashid> sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude reinstall kaffeine
<niblets> how do I go about that?
<Sanne> niblets: maybe there's a stray kaffeine proccess in the backgound. What does this command give: ps aux | grep kaffeine
<VR_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niblets> niblets   4818  0.0  2.2  32384 11464 ?        S    08:26   0:00 kaffeine -session 1014c107dccf000116686560600000048100011_1167043199_426502
<niblets> niblets   5722  0.0  0.1   2804   764 pts/1    S+   10:31   0:00 grep kaffeine
<Rashid> yup kaffeine is alive
<Sanne> nibblthen it's not running... ok
<Rashid> do sudo killall kaffeine
<niblets> ohk
<Rashid> :S
<Rashid> sanne i thought that meant it is running :$
<niblets> its dead
<niblets> Even if it is running, it doesnt open a window, nor play the dvd
<Sanne> Rashid: no, this line refers only to the ps aux command
<Rashid> sanne ah ok thanks :)
<niblets> Now what
<niblets> ?
<Sanne> Rashid, niblets: wait
<Rashid> waitin :p
<niblets> waitin indeed
<Sanne> Rashid, niblets: I didn't see the first pasted line, so it indeed was running, and should be killed with Rashids command
<Sanne> sorry
<niblets> yup
<Rashid> sanne lol that makes me happy :D confused me for a bit
<Rashid> niblets ok now try kaffeine @ command line
<Sanne> Rashid: sorry, I was too hasty ;)
<Rashid> sanne no problem :)
<Sanne> :)
<zorglu_> :)
<niblets> opened now
<Sanne> aaahhh!
<niblets> It works! Sanne , Rashid Appreciate the help muchly
<Rashid> niblets no problem again :)
<Sanne> niblets: you're welcome :)
<Rashid> feels good to help people eh sanne :D
<Sanne> Rashid: indeed :)
<niblets> Do you know what the actual problem was? Like, what was causign the failure?
<Rashid> a stray kaffeine process
<niblets> So if it happens again, just kill kaffeine @ command?
<Rashid> yup
<niblets> Awesome
<niblets> =D
<Rashid> or "sudo killall kaffeine" to be specific :)
<niblets> yea, I know that much =P
<Rashid> :)
<Rashid> lol
<niblets> Now I can finally watch my Red Dwarf!
<Sanne> niblets: and it's always a good idea to check your proccess list with ps aux | grep progname, or graphically with a proccess watcher
<Rashid> lol red dwarf :P
* cloakable much prefers not running commands like killall as root :P
<niblets> Sanne I will rmember that
<niblets> Rashid love it
<Sanne> niblets: I'm using ksysguard for that
<Rashid> niblets lol never watched it myself...
<Rashid> theres also "top" but i dunno how good it is (its semi graphical semi command line)
<niblets> Sanne I could probably use that every now and then, when problems arise
<towync> Rashid hi, i quit x to try install the nvidia driver, but when i did: sudo sh [nividia driver file here] , it says it can't open the driver file
<Rashid> what driver are you trying to install?
<JohnFlux> Sanne: speaking of ksysguard.. http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/3906/sensorload22oo5.png
<Sanne> niblets: yeah, just check it out sometimes, it should be installed by default, good way also to learn about processes on your system in general.
<Rashid> johnflux nice
<towync> Rashid the file name is: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9269-pkg1.run, so i tried to sudo sh that, and it says it couldn't open the file
<Rashid> is it executable?
<Rashid> do sudo chmod a+x
<Sanne> JohnFlux, niblets:, yeah, ksysguard also shows nice graphs of system load and the likes
<towync> ok
<towync> could the sudo chmod a+x be done in konsole right now, or do i have to kill kdm again before chmod
<JohnFlux> towync: you can chmod now
<towync> JohnFlux cool, thx alot =)
<towync> brb
<niblets> Another question!
<JohnFlux> niblets: 42!
<Rashid> niblets gwan
<niblets> I can't get my iPod to connect with Linux, I plug it in with amarok running, and it doesn't find the media device. It is all set up on windows already, so its not that.
<Rashid> niblets sorry...i really dunno bout ipods... are they considered mass storage devices?
<Rashid> niblets: if so you could try manually mounting it but if not then i really dunno :S
<niblets> Rashid They are under windows
<Rashid> ok in konsole/yakuake try sudo mkdir /media/ipod & sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod
<niblets> I tried manually mounting, but something made it not work. It didnt even find the device to mount
<Rashid> really? hmm....
<zorglu_> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/IPod
<Rashid> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Rashid> niblets try them
<Rashid> testing 1 2 3 >>
<zorglu_> hehe this link is even better :)
<Rashid> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Rashid> zorglu :)
<niblets> ohk
<froud> I want to uninstall gcj and use sun-java instead, why when removing gcj does it want to also remove kubuntu-desktop and other stuff for OOo
<Sanne> froud: you don't need to uninstall gcj, I think.
* froud goes to try
<dmhouse> I have a 'Link to Application' on my desktop that runs the command 'emacs --enable-font-backend -fn "Monospace"'; but clicking it makes the Emacs icon bounce for a while but the application never launches. Entering _that exact command_ in a terminal works.
<Sanne> froud: fi you install sun java from ubuntu repositories, you can later tell the system which java version to use by default, let me search the command, sec
<froud> Sanne: thx
<Sanne> froud: I recenty did that on Dapper and made a little text file of the steps I did, I'll pastebin it for you
<zorglu_> dmhouse: try to set "advanced->run in terminal" to see if it help
<dmhouse> zorglu_: yeah, that works, but it does leave an annoying shell window behind.
<Sanne> froud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38807/
<dmhouse> Running the code from Alt+F2 is a temporary solution I'm using.
* froud loading
<zorglu_> dmhouse: sorry dunno more than that
<computer_> does apt-get come with nvidia drivers, i tried to install a new nvidia driver and it had a bunch of errors about conflicint x and opengl files, and i'm pretty sure the update failed cuz i tried to open a game like doom3, now it just crashes out to the login screen
<dmhouse> zorglu_: never mind, thanks anyway.
<computer_> so now i need to go back to my old nvidia drivers, anyone know how?
<froud> Sanne: thx
<Sanne> froud: you're welcome, hope it helps (of course, can exchange Synaptic with Adept or apt-get or aptitude etc...)
<froud> Sanne: yip using apt-get
<Sanne> froud: ok, good luck then :)
<pfeutim> somebody expirience with continous samba onput/output errors
<izauro> hola
<izauro> me pueden recomendar como administro IPTABLES
<izauro> o mas bien como lo configuro
<Hyper_Mam> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<pfeutim> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<towync> how would i remove aiglx from edgy?
<Rashid> why do you want to do that?
<Rashid> towync why you wanna do that?
<dwidmann> aiglx is just a module for Xorg....
<dwidmann> You could probably stop it from loading ...
<Rashid> you disable compositing in xorg.conf dont you? or something like that :S
<Rashid> but towync why would yuo want to? any specific reason?
<cathal> exiting kaffine on full screen , crashes my desktop, any ideas on what would be the cause, possibly graphics driver maybe?
<dwidmann> crashes the whole desktop? That's odd
<dwidmann> I wouldn't be surprised to see it crash kaffeine though ... seems like everything wants to crash when it's closed anymore
<cathal> vlc works ok though
<dwidmann> so, you're saying, if you have it playing @ full screen, if you alt+f4 it boots you back to kdm?
<cathal> dwidmann: thats right, im still searching for an answer. If u come up with any ideas let me know, cheers.
<soulrider> hi
<cathal> new version release notes dont mention the issue
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<towync> Rashid o i was just following an install guide for beryl and it said to remove aiglx, but then later i found out that i didn't have to worry about it
<towync> thx
<dwidmann> cathal: What graphics driver are you using, are you using edgy or dapper, (and with what version of kde), also, what engine(the default xine engine?), with which vo(video out) driver? sound driver? file type
<Rashid> towync cool thought so...leave aiglx its cool :D
<dwidmann> (s) played ... I'll try to reproduce it, if possible
<gupta> what mounts ntfs/fat partitions on boot? and what automounts cd's?
<jonathan_> what is the command  too unlock the package maaaanager that is locked by a packkage install or upgrade
<dwidmann> I tried using Beryl for a while ... but I've now came back to kwin, after a brief stop over in fluxbox land. I just can't get beryl to act the way I want (I suppose it's not productive to ask it to act like kwin anyway ;))
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Rashid> jonathan jus close adept innit
<Rashid> or that :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a bittorrent client you can run in terminal?
<Rashid> !
<Rashid> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Rashid> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fdoving> gupta: pmount mounts cds and usb/firewire-storage devices etc. ntfs/fat can be handled in a few ways.
<fdoving> !ntfs | gupta
<ubotu> gupta: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fdoving> gupta: that page have more information on the alternatives.
<gupta> Oh I jus wanted to know what ubuntu uses(so I can switch it off)
<jonathan_> merry xmas all
<cathal> dwidmann: ati, edgy, KDE 3.5.5, xine, ati audio controller, xvid, did i miss anything? :-)
<dwidmann> dettoaltrimenti_: try the bittorrent package, seeing as there's also a bittorrent gui package, the non-gui package is probably cli
<fdoving> gupta: that page describes the alternatives, you can probably figure out how to disable it too, from the info on that page.
<gupta> ok thanks
<dwidmann> cathal: okay, that's most of it, how about the video drivers being used too? I'll have to try it on my brothers computer that has the ati card ...
<dwidmann> cathal: oh, and what vo + ao is xine using?
<cntb> internet explorer in kubuntu ? apt-get way ?
<cntb> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<Rashid> testing 1 2 3 >>>
<Rashid> !rashid is cool :D
<Rashid> !rashid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rashid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rashid> damn...oops was jus testing it :$
<dwidmann> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rashid> lol
<dwidmann> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianw> Does anyone know how to resize the external taskbar? Currently it is 2 rows, I want it to be 1 row.
<gupta> brianw: right-click > configure
<brianw> gupta: did that
<brianw> gupta: I do not see any option to resize it.
<Rashid> right click configure
<froud> Sanne: perfect java solution, thanks
<Dr_willis> 'size tiny'
<theflyingfool> how do i register my user id
<fdoving> !register | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Sanne> froud: cool, glad it helped you! :)
<brianw> I am talking baout the external taskbar, not kicker.
<Rashid> brianw one sec lemme try it
<brianw> I have done it before, but for the life of me can not remember how.. heh
<gupta> brianw: right-click > configure > arrangement > size
<brianw> that is for the kde panel though
<Rashid> brianw hmm it appears the external taskbar is directly linked to kicker...if you resize kicker the taskbar resizes
<brianw> not the external taskbar
<brianw> Rashid: not here,
<joshual> can anyone tell me how to get konqueror to display gmail fully?
<Rashid> brianw really? what happens when you resize kicker?
<brianw> Rashid: just the kde panel resizes
<Rashid> joshual try changing the identification
<Rashid> brianw did you do that in kcontrol or by right clicking the external bar?
<joshual> Rashid: I've tried that, to what should it be set?
<dettoaltrimenti_> !grue
<ubotu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_(monster)
<brianw> Rashid: right ckick external bar
<Rashid> brianw 25px is good
<Rashid> brianw oops wrong person lol
<Rashid> joshual mozilla?
<joshual> yah its set to that already
<Rashid> brianw: hmm thats odd...inconsistency with kde :S unless its a settin? howabout if you lock/unlock the panels? :S
<Rashid> joshual one sec lemme try with konqueror...though personally i use firefox
<joshual> thanks
<Rashid> joshual what features cant you use?
<brianw> It is a bug in kicker
<joshual> Rashid: got it... thx, I just set it to mozila 1.7x
<brianw> i restarted kicker, and now in arrangement I can switch either panel or external taskbar to configure
<Rashid> lol kk cool
<slop> what program should i use to burn a movie DVD from an mpeg/avi file?
<Biovore> dose k3b do that?
<brianw> I thought I was losing my mind. :)
<Biovore> I think you need transcode install though...
<Rashid> yup
<slop> Biovore: i just looked and all i saw was burn iso and burn data dvd
<dwidmann> It won't be on that list, you'll have to jump into the menus for it
<dwidmann> and if you don't see it there ... well, 1.0RC has it :)
<towync> how do i copy files onto cd?
<malik__> use k3b
<towync> i don't have k3b tho =(
<Dr_willis> then learn how to use cdrecord :)
<Dr_willis> or install some other front end.
<malik__> are u using gnome or kde?
<towync> i'm using kde
<malik__> install k3b
<lotusleaf> so install k3b
<towync> can i get cdrecord off of repos
<towync> o
<towync> ok
<towync> how do i install k3b? =)
<towync> from apt get install?
<malik__> yes
<towync> k
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu FUNdamentals
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install k3b
<malik__> sudo apt-get install k3b
<towync> cool thx =)
<Dr_willis> or use the GUI tools.
<towync> what do i do after that =)
<towync> it says k3b already installed hehe
<Dr_willis> RUn it...
<towync> ok
<lotusleaf> run k3b then k3b setup once and then use k3b
<towync> ah cool, i get it now, thx alot everyone =)
<Dr_willis> do we have to go to the ' place your right hand on the mouse... move it over to the left side... and down....  then click....' sort of tutorials? :)
<brianw> heh
<towync> that'd be nice =)
<towync> lol
<towync> yeah i'm using it now so it's good.
<towync> thx
<brianw> no, reomte vnc help :)
<towync> ah that'd be even better =)
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/     - wonder if theres  kubuntuvideo.com
<towync> thx =)
<lotusleaf> In  Russia, right hand moves you
<towync> yeah i just started burning, everything workd out =)
<Dr_willis>      - wow my font has a hammer+sickle symbol....
<brianw> hehe
<cloakable> :D
<cloakable> 
<cloakable> :) Mine supports it o.o
<cntb> mine sees too
<cntb> pill
<cntb> we need russian in linguistics
<cntb> pill join # linguistics
<Ace2016> hey hey i just made something really cool
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ubuntu_powered_cat_feeder
<Ace2016> i made a custom set of speakers which now accidently detect when my phone sends or recieves info,
<Dr_willis> cooler then that? :)
<Ace2016> well i think thats what it does
#kubuntu 2006-12-26
<Dr_willis> heh heh,
<LeeJunFan> anyone tried sun's looking glass yet? I can't imagine a java app being good for a desktop, nor it being even comparable to beryl.
<Dr_willis> ya hear interfearance?
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  i think i saw a demo ages ago.. but that was the last ive seen it.
<Ace2016> yea
<Dr_willis> amazing thing with 'Sun' they have all these cool demos and things.. that just seem to vanish.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Ace2016> well it works, and i know before i get a text, its much better than the light up keyboard, you can hear it
<Dr_willis> check that cat feeder demo.. the guy is using a Ubuntu box.. and sshing into it.. then used the 'eject' command to make the cdrom drive trip a lever. :)
<lotusleaf> but can it make cats?
<Dr_willis> http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/demo.xml
<Dr_willis> It makes cats appear.... :) they come running.
<Ace2016> add second cat of the opposite sex which is released via an ssh command :D
<mewantBeryl> where does konquerer and firefox store their bookmarks? is there a bookmark folder somewhere, i'm trying to copy the bookmarks onto a different comp and there's a whole bunch of bookmarks
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: locate bookmarks.html
<Dr_willis> Ive seen all these 3d-desktop type things now for a while.. and well.. I just dont see how it makes my desktop-ussage better.... I must be old-skool.
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: just import the file
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: export/import are your friends
<mewantBeryl> mewantBeryl do u mean type at konsole: locate bookmarks.html? sorry kinda new at this
<Ace2016> konqueror has it in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<mewantBeryl> oops i meant to type lotusleaf: do you mean type at konsole: locate bookmarks.html? sorry kinda new at this
<mewantBeryl> Ace2016 cool thx i'll check that out too
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: sure, at the command line
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: but no need to search around, just export your bookmarks as .html and import them as .html
<mewantBeryl> ltousleaf is that for both firefox and konquerer?
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: that way you don't have to worry about paths
<mewantBeryl> lotusleaf ok cool
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: most browsers have the ability to import/export and yes both of those browsers included
<mewantBeryl> lotusleaf thx
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: yw
<mewantBeryl> lotusleaf cool thx =)
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: yw
<malik__> any solution to change ntfs data drive to ext3 without formatting and damaging the data?
<Dr_willis> good luck. :)
<Ace2016> malik__: didn't you ask about this yesterday? weren't you going to use some app to convert it from within windows?
<Sanne> malik__: I'm highly doubtful that can be done
<malik__> yes i was but couldnt be bothered to restart my comp into windows:) heheheheh
<mewantBeryl> lotusleaf how do i import/export =)
<Ace2016> lol
<lotusleaf> konqueror -> Bookmarks -> Edit -> File -> Import or Export
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: similar for Firefox, just look at the bookmarks options
<mewantBeryl> lotusleaf o duh thx =)
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: the help sections are also cool =)
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: yw
<mewantBeryl> lotusleaf hehe i feel so retarded asking that question lol
<lotusleaf> mewantBeryl: this channel is for questions
<mewantBeryl> lotusleaf cool =)
<lotusleaf> (=
<Dr_willis> lotusleaf,  heh heh..  i  was thinking somthing  similer to that.. but a bit more rude. :)
<liviux> hi all and Merry christmas!
<brianw> Merry X-mas to you as well :)
<brianw> ok, so how do I go about getting nvidia 9.x drivers?
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RealisticDragon> on christmas? ;)
<lotusleaf> brianw: I install the newest drivers from the nvidia site using a guide I found linked from ubuntu forums
<RealisticDragon> oops, says the guy on IRC :P
<brianw> I would rather keep it done through the package manager
<lotusleaf> brianw: you can do that, too =)
<RealisticDragon> those instructions use the package manager i think
<cntb> <cntb>  good mewantBeryl
<cntb> <cntb> in your home folder
<cntb> <cntb>  good mewantBeryl
<cntb> <cntb> in your home folder
<cntb>  /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/ntrtm5u6.default mewantBeryl
<cntb> was mewantBeryl some bot?
<cntb> lupine_85, ?
* bork has no sound :(
<fdoving> !sound | bork
<ubotu> bork: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<vladi> which file do i need to edit to make a drive mount every time? i forgot
<fdoving> vladi: /etc/fstab
<fdoving> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vladi> yup thats the one cheers
<vladi> does anyone here use the beta nvidia drivers, and if so do you use build 9631 or 9742?
<crazy_bus> I installed ubuntu, and then the kubuntu package to get KDE, however KDE now seems to be a weird hybrid.  When ever I click on something on my KDE bar, it disappears for a split second. Also when I switch desktops the icons on the KDE bar flicker.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<RealisticDragon> did you install kubuntu desktop?
<RealisticDragon> or just the KDE package?
<RealisticDragon> (if you arent sure try installing kubuntu-desktop with adept and see if it makes any changes)
<crazy_bus> kubuntu-desktop
<RealisticDragon> hm, should work then :/
<RealisticDragon> im afraid i dont know crazy_bus, sorry
<Burkan> or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in your terminal
<Burkan> or "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in your terminal
<RealisticDragon> the other thing thats worth a try is restarting the X server
<Burkan> I think this page can help you http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_KDE
<crazy_bus> I'm sorry about that.  Does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<bork> root@borkie:/proc/asound# cat /proc/asound/cards
<bork> --- no soundcards ---
<crazy_bus> I installed ubuntu, and then installed the package kubuntu-desktop to get KDE.  However now my KDE is different from when I did a straight kubuntu install.  Some of the things look half GNOME.  Also when you click on things in the KDE bar, they flicker.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to All who celebrate it ! :)
<joshual> just installed vmware server its asking to connect to a host... not sure how to proceed... help?
<RealisticDragon> you need a vmware image i think... maybe their website or support can help :)
<joshual> first you need to connect then you need an image
<BluesKaj> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Dr_willis> localhost is the 'current' machine is what ya want
<Dr_willis> if you got vmware server on several machines they can view the servers/sessions running on other machines also.
<joshual> Dr_willis: it's on one machine... but I don't know how to get it to connect with localhost
<Dr_willis> thats the default...
<RealisticDragon> localhost ip is 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> just hit next, or whatever..
<joshual> ok ill try
<Dr_willis> you are making it too complex.. :)
<joshual> what about username and password?
<Dr_willis> just click 'connect'
<joshual> Unable to connect to the remote host: Cannot connect to host 127.0.0.1: Connection refused.
<Dr_willis> localhost  is the default.. then 'connect' is all i have to do
<Dr_willis> if your vmware server is running I guess...
<joshual> i dont know if i entered the registration ingo
<joshual> info
<Dr_willis> You never entered the serial # for vmware server that ya got from their web site?
<joshual> no it hasnt asked
<jim__> Simple question... how can i associate *.url file types with my web browsers (konquer/firefox)? i have alot of *.url hyperlink files. i set firefox as the default prgrom to open the file type, but it just opens the file instead of hyperlinking to the website.
<Dr_willis> I would guess you some how missed a large part of the isntall then.
<joshual> Dr_willis: i have the license... i installed running:  sudo  ./vmware-install.pl
<Dr_willis> It should of compiled some stuff and asked a dozen+ questions - then asked for that serial #
<joshual> yah I've isntalled on other distributions, and it did then, but this time it didnt run the config, so I tried to run it manually, and it said it was complete
<joshual> Dr_willis: maybe i downloaded the wrong package
<Dr_willis> ive always just downloaded, untared, cded to the dir. and ran that script.
<joshual> there are more then one to download though
<Dr_willis> theres other packages needed to beinstalled beforhand also so it can compile the modules
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know how to set up a wireless network between kubuntu and Windows XP to share files?
<RealisticDragon> have a look at samba crazy_bus
<RealisticDragon> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<RealisticDragon> for wireless networks there is stuff here
<RealisticDragon> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterLexx> hey
<MasterLexx> can one run kubuntu with 256 mb ram, or should i stick with xubuntu?
<crazy_bus> thank you.  I just thought about something.  I'm running the wirless router, but I don't personally have a wireless card connected to my computer.  Can I still network?
<RealisticDragon> your wireless router has some wired ports on it... is that how you are connecting to the internet crazy_bus?
<RealisticDragon> MasterLexx: not tried it with less than 512, you can test it with the livecd? or install kubuntu-desktop in xubuntu and if it doesnt work change back to xfce :)
<MasterLexx> i just wonder what's better for my 800- MHz laptop with 256 mb ram
<MasterLexx> so i thought xfce is faster and uses less memory?
<MasterLexx> what special advantages does kde have?
<RealisticDragon> yup
<crazy_bus> My computer is connected with a wire to the router.  The router is then connected to a adsl modem with a wire.
<RealisticDragon> hmm its a bit more featureful MasterLexx
<RealisticDragon> crazy_bus: and the router also talks to the wireless clients?
<MasterLexx> i heard of an kde x remote terminal ors omething?
<RealisticDragon> then your linux machine can talk to the wireless network
<LBB> Happy hollydays all!!
<RealisticDragon> MasterLexx: you can log in remotley with xfce as well :) and you can run kde apps in xfce if you wish
<soulrider> MasterLexx: you can use the live CD with 128 mb of RAM
<soulrider> even if its Kubuntu
<MasterLexx> hmm i wonder what's better
<soulrider> MasterLexx: xfce will be lighter
<crazy_bus> Laptops, with wireless cards can connect to the internet via the router.  Is that what you mean RealisticDragon?
<soulrider> is this the first time using linux ?
<lotusleaf> soulrider: openbox is lighter still
<RealisticDragon> yes crazy_bus, everything that connects to the internet via the router should be able to talk fine :)
<soulrider> never tried it lotusleaf
<MasterLexx> this Desktop Sharing Framework is the same as VNC?
<lotusleaf> soulrider: openbox blackbox fluxbox we all love *box
<crazy_bus> Thank you
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> last night i tried enlightment
<RealisticDragon> np
<soulrider> but i didnt like it
<MasterLexx> i tried all 3 ubuntus in vmware.... they are the same.... practically
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> MasterLexx: if youre starting with linux m,aybe its better if you use KDE and then switch to XFCE
<soulrider> i think that it iwll probably be friendlier
<MasterLexx> maybe
<crazy_bus> I installed ubuntu.  And then installed kubuntu-desktop to get KDE.  However KDE now seem different from when it was when I did a straight kubuntu install.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<lotusleaf> soulrider: or use KDE and stay with KDE :)
<soulrider> yeah
<lotusleaf> soulrider: #xubuntu exists ;)
<soulrider> but he has a slower comp, i dont know if it runs wells on slower comps
<soulrider> i know i know
<soulrider> but KDE is friendlier than XFCE
<soulrider> so maybe it eases the switch
<lotusleaf> soulrider: slow computers work well with things like xfce, openbox, fluxbox, blackbox, icewm, etc.
<crazy_bus> Icons on the KDE bar, flicker.  Things look half gnome.  It annoys me.
<lotusleaf> soulrider: I install several window managers for people then let them choose if they're new ;)
<soulrider> yeah, thats an option too
<lotusleaf> *and have slow computers, that is, otherwise I have them stick with one desktop environment until they know how to dance with happy feet and strong toes
<LBB> I made my system unbootable :(     I uninstalled apache wich broke mysql. Now my system hangs at "Starting MySQL database server: mysqld"
<joshual> I screwed up apt/aptitude by closing adept while it was trying to install something... now I can't use apt at all... how can I repair this issue?
<LBB> joshual can you use apt from the commandline?
<Robby> hi
<joshual> LBB I can, and do... but it's broken... I need to fix it
<crazy_bus> Would it be better to set up a network, on windows and connect to in via kubuntu.  Or the other way round?
<Robby> What is the best package when I want to see  Macromedia Flash in Firefox?  There are many... and I am not sure what version of Flash I get.... here is the URL::               http://pastebin.com/844913
<LBB> joshoal: I was gonna sugest a reinstall of adept trough apt....
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: either way should work
<lotusleaf> Robby: adobe's site and get flash 9 beta 2
<dwidmann> http://labs.adobe.com
<Robby> ok
<Robby> what are the packages in the backports for
<Robby> ?
<joshual> theyre bleeding edge
<dwidmann> Robby: they're newer than the ones in the main repositories
<LBB> anyone know if it is possible to change the startup-script of a kubuntu when it is not bootable
<LBB> (via a live-cd)
<dwidmann> LBB: perfectly possible, it's just a matter of which startup script, there are dozens
<MasterLexx> is 800 MHz slow?
<dwidmann> MasterLexx: by todays standards, most definitely
<LBB> dwidmann: i need to remove the line that points to mysql, so i can boot my system to the commandline and reinstall my broken packages
<MasterLexx> wahhh, windows is better there....... one desktop for all
<lotusleaf> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<soulrider> LOL
<dwidmann> LBB: I would chroot into the partition, what you'll need to do is something like "update-rc.d remove mysql"
<isede> how do i set the ENV for gems i install through rubygems to be available for the interpreter?
<LBB> dwidmann how do i do that?
<dwidmann> LBB: to chroot into a partition, first make a directory (while running from the livecd), "sudo mkdir /target", then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /target" (or whatever partition your linux installation is on), then "chroot /target", it will then show you as root@ubuntu#. From there you can do the "update-rc.d mysql remove"
<LBB> dwidmann: thanks I'll go and try that!
<benni> I've got a question. Would the performance under desktop slow down if i did not installed the display driver?
<dwidmann> depends
<LBB> benni: depends on wich desktop you're using
<benni> kde 3.5
<dwidmann> It depends on what card you have, and what display driver you're using
<benni> i'm using the firexgl driver and my card is a radeon 9600xt
<dwidmann> If you've got an nvidia card, at least in my experience, things lag with the nv and vesa drivers ..
<dwidmann> hmmm, I hear some of the ati cards do pretty well with the open source drivers
<benni> hm... okay thank you.
<dwidmann> I forget how well radeons fare, I suppose you're okay if you don't want to do _anything_ 3d
<VR_> everyone, im in distress.
<VR_> is it just me, or did the wiki get chaned around
<dwidmann> VR_: that's common in support rooms
<dwidmann> Hmm, the wiki changed around? Which page(s)?
<VR_> bwhahah
<VR_> the, what's it called...
<VR_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<malik__> which one is best p2p client............frostwire/amule/xmule/mldonkey?
<VR_> malik__, p2p is kind of... old, Sir.
<VR_> dwidmann, my problem is this: the codecs that are kubuntu-specific, arent listed on the wiki anymore like they used to be
<VR_> and that's sort of ruining the holidays for me, yes?
<dwidmann> Which ones do you need?
<PR006> hi all
<VR_> all of them
<daniel7> ola
<dwidmann> hi PR006
<daniel7> hi
<daniel7> to everyone
<dwidmann> VR_: you probably want libxine-extracodecs
<VR_> i had a bash script that installs everything for me, but i lost that, and am trying to make a new one, but i forgot the names of the packages.
<VR_> yeah, i know that one... but there's a bunch of other stuff too
<daniel7> who here can help me a little with automatix?
<VR_> w32codecs is also easy to get...
<daniel7> i just installed ubuntu... my first linux :D
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<joshual> yo
<apokryphos> daniel7: nothing beats the easy documentation and FAQ :)
<daniel7> ubotu es un boot?
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<apokryphos> daniel7: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<daniel7> jejejej ty
<daniel7> ok so NO automatix ;) but how I install programs?
<daniel7> userful ones
<malik__> VR_: that may be the case but there is alotta stuff like single file mp3z which cant be fount on torrents ................thats why i wanna know which one is good client in linux
<Admiral_Chicago> how do i change channels again in irssi
<VR_> malik__, i can tell you i hated amule to death.
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, alt+left/right
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, OR alt+#
<malik__> what abt xmule or emule?
<VR_> malik__, never used those, son
<Admiral_Chicago> VR_: maybe i'm going something wring
<Admiral_Chicago> neither of those work
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, you're not... which terminal are you using?
<VR_> gnome-terminal? konsole?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnome-terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> i forgot I'm on GNOME
<VR_> yeah, thats the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> lol I know it's a problem
<VR_> you can switch by using /win 1 to go to window # 1
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, i recommend rxvt-unicode for irssi
<malik__> wokie then what abt frostwire(limewire clone) or ml donkey (edonkey clone)
<Admiral_Chicago> i really don't know what that means...
<Admiral_Chicago> i just started using this like today
<CSonicGo>  I swear I thought I'd never use ALL my USB slots.  but I successfully have. I need to use my hub, I guess... I bought two for my old IBM to have 8 slots. :D
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, rxvt-unicode is another terminal emulator
<malik__> plus can some one tell me how to change ntfs data drive into ext3 without formatting and dsamaging data on it?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see.
<Admiral_Chicago> well the thing is, I have gnome running on a 3 Gb partition
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, it's a bit better than gnome-terminal, more light-weight and displays those screwy characters a lot better
<PR006> bye all
<Admiral_Chicago> so I really can't install anything
<CSonicGo> malik__: NTFS support is still up in the air.
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, yes you can. you can start Synaptic and install software from there.
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, type "gksudo synaptic" in a terminal, enter the password and choose what you wanna install
<VR_> without the quotes, of course
<malik__> i think in windows with partitionb magic we can do that............any i dea?
<malik__> i just wanna change my ntfs to ext3 data drive
<Admiral_Chicago> I know how to do all that VR_, I'm fairly competant with Ubuntu, just not IRSSI
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, once you get used to irssi, you'll hate everything else
<daniel7> look, someone can help me a little
<daniel7> plz
<Admiral_Chicago> I usually use Konversation
<daniel7> it's short, i need to instal TIGHT VNC and i don't know what version
<daniel7> http://www.tightvnc.com/download.html
<daniel7> :S
<VR_> Admiral_Chicago, konversation is bad, Sir
<Admiral_Chicago> I've used that, Xchat a bit. I like Konversation the best
<VR_> irssi owns all, though
<CSonicGo> konversation isn't THAT bad.
<Admiral_Chicago> bitchx in a pintch as well
<CSonicGo> then again I used Xircon for years.
<VR_> konversation is bad? mkay?
<CSonicGo> well it's GUI :X
<daniel7> please someone send me a private mensage telling how to install a program in ubuntu...
<VR_> yeah, who uses a gui for irc, come on
<CSonicGo> I do
<CSonicGo> :D
<VR_> CSonicGo, im on mirc right now heheh
<CSonicGo> I'm not 1337  :(
<malik__> daniel7: what are u trying o do?
<VR_> and it SUCKS!!
<CSonicGo> rofl
<VR_> i havent used windows in ages man
<CSonicGo> I just got off of windows
<VR_> but i broke my install and said... i could install windows again
<daniel7> malik__ install tight vnc...
<Black5un> tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_i386.deb
<malik__> daniel7: what kinda comp u r using?
<enyawix> SATA2 drive who makes a good one?
<malik__> amd or pentium or mac?
<Black5un> p4 3.2
<daniel7> i don't see a .deb :S
<daniel7> balck5un, i only read  .rpm
<Admiral_Chicago> !alien | daniel7
<ubotu> daniel7: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Black5un> http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/t/tightvnc/tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_i386.deb
<Black5un> wget it
<daniel7> ty admiral and black5un
<daniel7> now i have downloaded the file...
<daniel7> i run it?
<daniel7> or use somecode in terminal S:
<Black5un> sudo dpkg --install tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_i386.deb
<VR_> no need for --install
<VR_> just -i
<VR_> it's much sexier
<Black5un> --install works
<VR_> i refuse to use that!
<Black5un> i'm married have all the time in the world to type
<Black5un> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> daniel7: sudo apt-get install alien && cd <location of dl> & sudo alien foo.rpm
<daniel7> daniel@daniel-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --install tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_i386.deb
<daniel7> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<VR_> tell him to install alien too, if he doesnt have it
<VR_> unless you already did, i didnt pay attention
<daniel7> where to download alien :S
<VR_> daniel7, you need to close synaptic or whatever youre using
<malik__> i just wanna change my ntfs to ext3 data drive.........any idea how can i do that without destroyin my data?
<unix_infidel> malik__: there is no simple way to convert.
<VR_> daniel7, installing alien is easy. sudo apt-get install alien
<unix_infidel> you can backup, format to ext3 or whichever FS you like. and then cp back.
<daniel7> thanks vr_
<VR_> daniel7, just make sure you close kynaptic first
<daniel7> how can i force a windows to closE? like in windows the ctrl +alt+supr
<VR_> daniel7, is it a certain program you're trying to close?
<daniel7> it's automatix :S
<daniel7> :(
<VR_> try killall automatix2
<VR_> i freakin' hate automatix man
<CSonicGo> heh
<CSonicGo> omg new wine *upgrades*
<VR_> OMGz~
<VR_> wine is for traitors, kind of
<CSonicGo> :P
<VR_> haha
<CSonicGo> it's for games that aren't for linux yet (at least for me)
<CSonicGo> and I use dosbox for my old old games
<VR_> just buy a console, chum
<eilker> my debian sees windows clients directly-automatically , but my kubuntu doesnt...why ?
<eilker> i need to carry a big file from windows to kubuntu...
<daniel7> Black5un are you here?
<daniel7> i have a problem with the command sudo dpkg --install tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_i386.deb
<VR_> daniel7, whats wrong?
<daniel7> daniel@daniel-desktop:~/Desktop$  sudo dpkg --install tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_i386.deb
<daniel7> (Reading database ... 78692 files and directories currently installed.)
<daniel7> Preparing to replace tightvncserver 1.2.9-21 (using tightvncserver_1.2.9-21_i386.deb) ...
<daniel7> Unpacking replacement tightvncserver ...
<daniel7> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of tightvncserver:
<daniel7> tightvncserver depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however:
<daniel7>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<nev> hiya.. today is my 1st time using ubuntu!! lol.. but is there anyway to control cpu fanspeed??
<daniel7> dpkg: error processing tightvncserver (--install):
<daniel7>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<daniel7> Errors were encountered while processing:
<daniel7>  tightvncserver
<VR_> daniel7, it looks like you're missing some dependencies.
<daniel7> what's that?
<VR_> daniel7, hold on a sec.
<daniel7> ok
<VR_> daniel7, im not sure but, you could try and do the following:
<VR_> sudo apt-get build-dep tightvncserver
<daniel7> :S
<VR_> no go?
<daniel7> Might the file is wrong
<daniel7> daniel@daniel-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get build-dep tightvncserver
<daniel7> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<daniel7> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<daniel7> daniel@daniel-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get build-dep tightvncserver
<daniel7> Reading package lists... Done
<daniel7> Building dependency tree... Done
<daniel7> E: Unable to find a source package for tightvnc
<VR_> daniel7, i guess that won't work.
<daniel7> I guess that's sucks =(
<VR_> daniel7, you'll have to install all the dependencies by hand...
<VR_> daniel7, try and do apt-cache search libc6
<daniel7> i wrote
<daniel7> there are a lot of lines of kinds of explications of the libs
<VR_> ok
<daniel7> like apt-cache search libc6
<VR_> what im trying to show you is that you'll have to search for your dependencies that way and apt-get install them one by one. BUT, thats not really something i would recommend to you.
<VR_> it can be very tedious
<daniel7> i think so
<Theory> well, there is that package called autoapt or something
<Theory> which you run make through and goes and gets all the packages it needs
<VR_> Theory, how do you use that?
<Theory> it's called auto-apt
<Theory> not used it for a while, so I suggest you google / read docs
<daniel7> :S
<VR_> i think that vncserver is in the repos, but you might have to enable multiverse or something...
<vladi> anyone know how to get kubuntu to auto-mount my ipod?
<vladi> would i have to add an entry into fstab?
<daniel7> vr_ i opened synaptic program
<daniel7> and i found tight VNC server (what i'm looking for)
<daniel7> but
<CSonicGo> hey how do I open RAR files?
<CSonicGo> :(
<VR_> CSonicGo, sudo apt-get install unrar
<JohnFlux> CSonicGo: unrar x file.rar
<daniel7> I installed tightvncserver pack and the xtightvncviewer pack....
<JohnFlux> after you do what VR_ said
<daniel7> and there are no problems in the instalation
<VR_> daniel7, ok, good.
<daniel7> where can i run the program?
<daniel7> =( =S
<VR_> daniel7, im not sure what kind of program it is, but i would say from the command line probably works. just type tightvncserver
<Black5un> then password
<daniel7> black5un, you use tight vnc ?
<ubuntu> i love windows
<ubuntu> just kidding ^^
<CSonicGo> XD
<Black5un> yes
<daniel7> jejej
<Black5un> their is some good threads on it in forums
<ubuntu> i'm trying the live cd of kubuntu at the moment... i'm actually considering to install it :)
<daniel7> i used it on windows and it runs very well... i have a old mashine with win98SE working 24h/7d downloading porn XD!
<daniel7> really downloating movies
<daniel7> from a friend's server
<ubuntu> i'm juste wandering a thing... can i use windows datafiles like music, divx, porns on kubuntu guys ?
<daniel7> and i want to conect to this computer
<Black5un> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107503&highlight=tightvnc
<N3m0> k thanks for the answer :p arn't u supose to be "ubuntu experts" ?
<dwidmann> N3m0: depends
<dwidmann> expert is a relative term
<N3m0> yeah whatever, i guess my question isn't that hard ^
<N3m0> ^^
<dwidmann> It's harder than you think, you say music, I say which format, divx can be played fine, you say porns, what exactly do you mean by that anyway?
<N3m0> nvm about porns ^^ it's format fat32 i think where all music and movies are in
<N3m0> softwares and games too btw
<dwidmann> software and games depends, linux (well, POSIX compatible) programs will run fine, else, you can try WINE and cross your fingers, some things will work in it, and some things won't
<dwidmann> N3m0: you can mount your fat32 partition if you want
<N3m0> mount ? that means it can be "translated" into a format Kubuntu understands ?
<CSonicGo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dwidmann> !fat | N3m0
<ubotu> N3m0: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dwidmann> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<dwidmann> !mount | N3m0
<ubotu> N3m0: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<N3m0> ok, ty very much for your answers :p
<N3m0> you rock guys
<dwidmann> :)
<Robinator> I just wanted to installed "apache2"  and there is a package which has to be REMOVED ... this fact makes me worry.  Please look at this:  http://pastebin.com/844952
* dwidmann clicks the link
<Robinator> thank you dwidmann
<flaccid> Robinator: that is correct
<dwidmann> !info  apache2-mpm-worker
<ubotu> apache2-mpm-worker: high speed threaded model for Apache2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 204 kB, installed size 492 kB
<flaccid> you want prefork and not work afaik
<flaccid> the mpm has issues with php5 iirc
<Robinator> ok
<Robinator> erm
<flaccid> probably why they did that with the package deps
<Robinator> flaccid, so what may I do?
<Robinator> I installed  MySQL 5.0
<Robinator> Apache2
<shredder81> what do I do with a tar.gz file
<flaccid> let it install?
<Robinator> and now php5
<Robinator> but you just saud that there are issues?
<flaccid> shredder81: unarchive with a program like ark
<Robinator> should I install php4 ?
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<flaccid> no Robinator issues with apache mpm. which is why it is suggesting prefork
<Robinator> oh
<Robinator> sorry
<Robinator> thank you
<flaccid> Robinator: let that command go through :)
<dwidmann> That depends what you need, php4 works, but php5 is newer and has some new features
<flaccid> sweet
<daniel7> :S
<daniel7> how can i instal in ubuntu a .rpm file?
<daniel7> i have donwloaded alien :D
<flaccid> always use php5 unless you have a php4 dependent script(s)
<shredder81> then what?
<flaccid> daniel7: man alien
<dwidmann> daniel7: I think it involves running something like alien file.rpm, then you just install the newly created file.deb with dpkg --install ...
<flaccid> yeah alien has worked well for me
<Dr_willis> and hope it dont break things. :)
<flaccid> it won't break anything
<flaccid> unless it overrides existing files from another program/package
<Robinator> erm...  question:  I decided using "aptitude" instead of "apt-get" ... now I just notice a little tool next to the clock in KDE named "Adept Notifier" ... can aptitude do the same updates for me or do I need this GUI ?
<flaccid> its more a matter of if the distributed files are adequate for the distor
<flaccid> Robinator: adept is another package manager. you don't need the gui
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<shredder81> I got this file firefox-2.0.tar.gz how do I install it
<flaccid> ^^^ its kubuntu's manager thats why its there
<Robinator> flaccid, so I can use aptitude and tell adept not to start again
<flaccid> shredder81: read the install structions from mozilla
<flaccid> Robinator: correct. package manager is independent
<CSonicGo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rexbron> !lucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rexbron> !luks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rexbron> ok
<malik__> yeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaa............im dancing man
<malik__> :)
<malik__> kmldonkey working perfectly
<daniel7> i still can't use the tight vnc
<rexbron> does anyone know how to get a luks encrypted partition to mount when you plug it in (by asking for a passphrase first)
<flaccid> daniel7: why?
<malik__> daniel7: if you are using kubuntu edgy why not use remote desktop utility in the internet menu?
<daniel7> i'm using ubuntu
<daniel7> normal one
<daniel7> 6.06
<daniel7> i use alien to convert a .rpm to a .deb
<daniel7> now, how I install the .deb?
<flaccid> daniel7: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb.deb
<flaccid> brb
<daniel7> yeha
<daniel7> I rocks
<daniel7> i runned the $%"%$"& tight vnc viewer
<daniel7> but only with code
<daniel7> how can i make a kind of icon wich one run the code for me?
<Dr_willis> make a batchfile. make an icon that launches it.
<daniel7> ok, but how xD
<snowrichard> shell script -- batch file same idea
<Dr_willis> now is the time to spend some time learning some Linux/shell fundamentals I think
<daniel7> yes
<flaccid> thats good to hear
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<daniel7> jejeje
<snowrichard> the late arthur Dent
<Dr_willis> tldp.org is also a good place to start
<daniel7> i must to go
<daniel7> cyaa!
<daniel7> thanks
<daniel7> goodbye
<daniel7> goodnight
<daniel7> jejejej
<dwidmann> pretty much everything on tldp is ancient, iirc
<jerp> newb alert, newb alert: Someone has a new monitor and for it to work properly, they should install wine and then install the drivers from the cd with it
<Dr_willis> That makes totally no sence..
<jerp> am I close?  does it work that way?  or is wine just for programs?
<Dr_willis> all a monitors 'drivers' do - from what ive seen - is tell what freq/rates it can handle
<dwidmann> jerp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do well for you, if your resolution is off
<Dr_willis> jerp,  about as far out in left field as ya can get. :)
<Dr_willis> jerp,  now a look at the Montors Manuals/docs may give some specs that may be handy to know.
<dwidmann> jerp: it'll help a lot if you happen to know the horizontal sync and vertical refresh of the new monitor
<jerp> alrighty then
<dwidmann> Plug those numbers in when you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it practically can't get the resolution/refresh rate wrong
<LBB> dwidmann
<dwidmann> yo
<snowrichard> Marvin was manic-depressive, not paranoid: )
<jerp> thanks for bearing with my newb identity
<dwidmann> need something LBB?
<Robinator> I am searching for 2 packages
<Robinator> there is  "php4-pear"  and  php4-gd2"
<Robinator> but for php5:
<Robinator> there is no "pear" and only  php5-gd"  but no gd2
<Robinator> where are the packages for php5 ?
<dwidmann> Robinator: There seem to be quite a few php5-related packages, according to "apt-cache search php5" anyway
<Robinator> dwidmann, only  php5-gd
<Robinator> not  php5-gd2
<Robinator> and there is no pear
<dwidmann> there is no php5-pear, but it seems php-pear is a replacement package of some sort, it depends on php5-cli
<Robinator> hum
<dwidmann> two LBBs now o.O
<LBB_> dwidmann its both me, but on different pc's
<dwidmann> aha, that makes sense
<LBB_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<malik__> how do i shut down mldonkey deamonm which is running in the background?
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/whatever-runs-mldonkey
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/whatever-runs-mldonkey stop
<Dr_willis> :)
<LBB_> dwiddman: you recomended i try to make my system bootable by chrooting into it, but when i tried to mount my hda5 i get an error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38834/ ( output of sfdisk -l also included)
<malik__> sudo: /etc/init.d/mlnet-mldonkey: command not found
<Dr_willis> i would guess ya typed somthing wrong...
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/ml<tab>
<malik__> or should i kill it from task manager
<Dr_willis> proberly BEST to tell the service to stop
<Dr_willis> since it may start backup again
<Dr_willis> if you just kill it.
<cpk1> trying to figure out why my nvidia driver randomly broke =\
<malik__> oki damn thing is sitting somewhere in /usr/bin/mlnet
<malik__> how do i stop mlnet from running constantly?
<mirshafie> Hello. I have a huge problem with my file systems (ext3). After using the computer for a while, I'm suddenly unable to write to them, and I get a message which say the disk is full. But df or any other tool will claim that they still have plenty of space available. This happens on both my hard drives - I have two large ext3 partitions. What's wrong?
<malik__> since its a deamon n wont stop automatically
<mirshafie> Oh, yeah... i can only write to the disks if I'm root after that point, meaning, suddenly for no appearent reason, my disks requires me to be root.
<LBB> mirshafie did you check your rights?
<cpk1> how much space is left mirshafie?
<cpk1> iirc once you get to a certain percentage full then only root can write to prevent a user from completely stuffing the drive
<mirshafie> LBB: yes, i have the right permissions. and usually, i can write to all dirs, but it suddenly just goes funny
<mirshafie> cpk1: 36 GB + 40 GB left
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> hi what is filesystem: udev mounted on /dev and none mounted on /dev/shm ???????
<Dr_willis> those are special 'virtual' filesystems
<Dr_willis> udev - is the dynamic 'devices'
<Dr_willis> shm - i think is some way of accessing system memory
<mirshafie> btw, this has happened before. can't remember if it was on dapper or edgy, but it wasn't very long ago. i finally freaked and reinstalled everything.
<LBB> dwidmann: you recomended i try to make my system bootable by chrooting into it, but when i tried to mount my hda5 i get an error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38834/ ( output of sfdisk -l also included)
* dwidmann clicks
<cplusplus> <Dr_willis where can i see swap?
<cplusplus> i dont know the name
<cplusplus> sda1 or 3 or...
<Dr_willis> bookmark tldp.org for the linux tutorials. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> shows all drives and partitions on the drives
<Dr_willis> check the /etc/fstab file to see what swap entrys are there also.
<cplusplus> it tells me partition 2 doesnt end on cylinder boundry
<cplusplus> boundary
<cpk1> has anyone had any problems recently with the "nvidia" driver? out of nowhere I cant load the nvidia module anymore
<dwidmann> LBB:LBB_: try sudo umount /dev/hda5, then try mounting it to the new /mnt/tmp directory again
<Dr_willis> Not sure thats a real problem. cplusplus
<cplusplus> i resized my swap partition
<Dr_willis> why did you do that?  heh.
<cplusplus> i need 5mb
<cplusplus> for a fat32 partition
<dwidmann> this not ending on a cylinder boundary problem, what causes it anyway? I've never even heard of it before
<Dr_willis> dare i ask why... :)
<dwidmann> fdisk woes perhaps?
<cplusplus> fidisk of what?
<LBB> dwidmann
<LBB> sudo umount /dev/hda5
<LBB> umount: /dev/hda5: not mounted
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  think of it as a chapter in a book ending on a half a page. while the next chapter starts on the bottom half of hte next page.. :) i guess
<Dr_willis> if you use fdisk right, it normally dosent happen. if you tell the partitiosn to be a specific size it may  end up not being on a cylinder end.
<Dr_willis> at least i think thats how it happens
<dwidmann> LBB: so, after retrying the mount, did it work, seeing as it says it's not mounted?
<LBB> dwidmann
<LBB> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/tmp
<LBB> mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /mnt/tmp busy
<dwidmann> lovely, try sudo umount /mnt/tmp
<Dr_willis>  /mnt/tmp busy? seems odd
<LBB> dwidmann: and no, my mnt/tmp is not busy
<malik__> does any one know how to stop mldonkey from running in the background?
<Dr_willis> check the mldonkey homepage/docs?
<dwidmann> "fuser -ck /mnt/tmp" >:-)<
<malik__> cant see nothin there
<cplusplus> dr_willis: http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gentoofc1.png
<LBB> dwidmann
<LBB> sudo umount /mnt/tmp
<LBB> umount: /mnt/tmp: not mounted
<dwidmann> LBB: That's weird as it comes, try using fuser ...
<Dr_willis> cplusplus,  so when you resized swap you put it on a cylinder boundry...
<cplusplus> how?
<Dr_willis> notice the 14 - 76  77-####
<Dr_willis> those are the cylinder/block #'s
<cplusplus> ?
<Dr_willis> how did you resize it anyway
<dwidmann> Also, LBB, did you try booting into single user mode before doing this .. might have worked, I doubt it would start the mysql daemon in single user mode
<cplusplus> with parted
<cplusplus> resize
<Dr_willis> and WHY is this even a problem? its not a problem as far as i know.. whats the actual problem/error messages you are having?
<tony__> hello and mery xmas everyon .
<tony__> is there antivirus program for linux kubuntu ?
<cplusplus> i want to format the 5 mb which i resized swap to fat32 but i cant see it
<Dr_willis> tony__,  there are.. but nor really neded
<Dr_willis> cplusplus,  you did make the new partition type to be fat32?
<cplusplus> no
<Dr_willis> cplusplus,  that screen shot shows it as being a linux partition
<tony__> im using thunderbird email .. so i don't want to forward emails with virus to others
<cplusplus> i cant see the new space!!!!!
<Dr_willis> you mean from within windows you cant see it?
<cplusplus> i should now see 5mb without any filesystem?
<cplusplus> i cant see it on linux
<cplusplus> i just want to format the 5mb to fat32
<jerp> It's a no go on the Horizontal Sync and Vertical Refresh in the manuals that came with my monitor.  I'll try the dpkg command on Xorg you guys provided above.
<Dr_willis> your fdisk -l just showed it.. you need to set its type to be fat32, from within fdisk/parted  then format it as needed.
<cplusplus> but fdisk need any device?
<cplusplus> where do you see my 5mb with fdisk -l ????????????????????
<dwidmann> I vote for backing it up , and recreating it proper
<Dr_willis> that screen shot ya just gave me shows it..   dident it?
<jerp> thanks for your help, bbl
<cplusplus> wher do you see 5mb?
<towync> hello
<dwidmann> yo
<Dr_willis> cplusplus,  if fdisk -l isent showing it.. then you never made it.. that last partition isent your windows one?
<cplusplus> why windows?
<cplusplus> wdf
<Dr_willis> You just said you are trying to make a little fat32 partition for windows to use.
<cplusplus> no
<cplusplus> not for windows
<cplusplus> i dont understand parted
<Dr_willis> If fdisk -l issnt showing the partition as you think it should.. then you proberly dident make one.
<cplusplus> i resized my swap about 5mb but it never shows it in fdisk -l?
<towync> i can't get my wireless up again =(, i had newest ndiswrapper installed and i did (ndiswrapper -i) for the driver, no error msg at all, i can configure wlan0 in network settings, but the usb wireless card light just wouldn't come on
<towync> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> i am guessing you dident apply the changes and had it actually do the resizeing.
<cplusplus> <Dr_willis: does fidisk -l show a space without any partition?
<towync> o this usb wireless card worked before and i reinstalled kubuntu like half an hour ago
<cplusplus> or filesys
<Dr_willis> Looks to me like you got a Linux aprtition, swap, then anotehr linux partition. No sign of any  fat32 filesystems at all.
<cplusplus> does fidisk -l show a space without any filesys?
<cplusplus> i never made a fat32
<LBB> Dr_wilis your last command made me logout!? (and I had to reboot cause i didn't know the user pw)
<cplusplus> because i cant see the free space of 5mb
<Dr_willis> If there were free/unallocated space. it should be showing it - i think.. you may want to install gparted and do the work from it.
<cplusplus> no
<cplusplus> gparted?
<Dr_willis> If you shrunk your swap. and made a 'new' partition in the middle of the drive - they may be out of order also. that can cause problems.
<cplusplus> now?
<Dr_willis> gparted/qtparted - are gui's to the parted tool.
<cplusplus> i dont have any gui at the mom
<cplusplus> gnome is not finished
<Dr_willis> are you resizing the partitions on the drive you are currently running your linux system on?
<dwidmann> in the case of qtparted, an incomplete gui to the parted tool ...
<cplusplus> i resized swap and unmounted it before
<cplusplus> nothing else
<Dr_willis> Its possible the system is not seeing the changes to the drive. and needs a reboot.. seen that with some drive repartitioning and various installers.
<cplusplus> could u help me?
<Dr_willis> ive often have had to 'reboot' the installers right after partitionign the drives
<cplusplus> i just need a fat32 partition image....want to save any fat32 partition with dd.......
<cplusplus> could u do that and send me?
<cplusplus> i dont have any space on my sda3 ;/ 99 % used
<Dr_willis> all my fat32 partitions are my porn/game drives.. and are about 200+gb each.
<Dr_willis> You could use dd, and the loopback filesystem features to make one - i belive.
<cplusplus> could u make a 5mb fat32 for me?
<cplusplus> just delete one porn?
<Dr_willis> I dont think you CAN make a fat32 partition thats only 5mb big for one thing.
<cplusplus> why not?
<Dr_willis> I thought it had a minimun size.
<Dr_willis> why are you even needing such a thing?
<cplusplus> no?
<deviant> Does anyone know where I can download the usplash that is used on Edgy?
<LBB> dwidmann / Dr_wilis mounting my hda5 gives me strange errors and sfdisk tels me I have partitions not ending on boundary's (wich it didn't before). Previous GRUB problems also led me to beleve my partition-table is f*cked. How do I check
<cplusplus> what about MultiMedia Cards?
<cplusplus> they also use fat32 sometimes
<seven11> anyone know a good comand for folder size including all the subfolders
<cplusplus> Dr_willis: i want to analyse fat32
<dwidmann> LBB: take a look at sudo parted /dev/hda print, and perhaps you can rewrite the partition table, let me check the command for doing so
<cpk1> seven11: du -h maybe
<dwidmann> "sudo parted /dev/hda mklabel msdos" - take the usual precautions
<LBB>  take the usual precautions?
<dwidmann> backup anything that you would cry if you lost
<LBB> OK
<cplusplus> Dr_willis?
<Bluewolf> Does anyone know how to Show what firmware u have on your pc, for a wireless card?
<Bluewolf> Is there a command?
<seven11> cpk1: yes that works
<Dr_willis> cplusplus,  you can make one with the dd command...
<kai> wasup people
<Dr_willis> and mkfs and the loop filesystem.. i just googled how to do it. :P
<cplusplus> look into your private mesage Dr_willis!
<kai> ...Does Kubuntu hava a p2p client?
<Dr_willis> gee a priv message that asks 'am i here' :)
<Dr_willis> wow...
<dwidmann> nothing too special here kai
<dwidmann> kai: comes with ktorrent, it's a p2p ...
<LBB> dwidmann
<LBB> sudo parted /dev/hda mklabel msdos
<LBB> Warning: Partition(s) on /dev/hda are being used.
<dwidmann> LBB: try to umount them all
<kai> dwidmann: more like something like Limewire or morpheus or something
<towync> hey my wireless card isn't working and when i do dmesg the last line is ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): etho0: link is not ready, also the wireless card light doesn't come on, anyone can help?
<purpleposeidon> how do I increase the resolution on a widescreen moniter?
<LBB> afaik none are mounted, how do i check?
<dwidmann> kai: I think there's a limewire client or two, think the Free one is called frostwire
<edrex> anybody know what happened to the PLF mirror at freecontrib?
<purpleposeidon> system settings only shows 800x600....
<kai> dwidmann: frstwire...?
<dwidmann> edrex: I think they moved it to somewhere else, not sure where
<dwidmann> kai: yes
<edrex> dwidmann: can't find a link
<LBB> dwidman afaik none are mounted, how do i check?
<LBB> dwidmann afaik none are mounted, how do i check?
<kai> nice, now let me find it
<dwidmann> LBB: cat /etc/mtab
<dwidmann> purpleposeidon: If you happen to know the horiz sync & vertical refresh, it'll be easy, can you find them?
<purpleposeidon> possibly
<purpleposeidon> do I have to add something to xorg.conf?
<dwidmann> google the model of your monitor with the words vertical refresh, you might find it pretty easily
<purpleposeidon> thanks
<dwidmann> purpleposeidon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... there'll be a part for monitor configuration, if you choose advanced and plug in the vertical refresh and horizontal sync ratios it almost always gets it right, in my experience
<LBB> dwidmann afaik still nothing mounted on hda (check for yourself on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38837/)
<Bluewolf> Hello I`m trien to figure out how to, Show what firmware i have for my Intel wireless ipw2200, Can anyone help me? is there a site i can go to or a command i can type in?
<dwidmann> LBB: a reboot should umount it seeing as you're running from the livecd
<dwidmann> sometimes that's the easiest way to resolve this problem
<LBB> dwidmann don't understand
<LBB> did you see my paste?
<dwidmann> if it's complaining that it's mounted when it in fact isn't, rebooting usually solves that problem, and yes, I do see your paste, it definitely isn't mounted
<LBB> dwidmann OK I'll reboot.
<CSonicGo> hey guys is RADEON Mobile cards supported in Kubuntu?
<CSonicGo> I'm getting a new notebook with that as a video card.
<Dr_willis> my x200 works
<CSonicGo> I was just wondering if I'll have accelerated support. oh ok
<Dr_willis> x200m that is.. but really its not an imnpressive card.
<CSonicGo> well this is a new card
<CSonicGo> the newest mobile card that is
<Dr_willis> even accelerated it can do gltron/other games ok.. but dont expect quake4 to rock.
<dwidmann> hehehe, quake 4 :D
<Dr_willis> i noticed that suspend/resume even works now on my laptop
<rick_> Anyone here know anything about printers and Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> they print....
<Dr_willis> :)
<rick_> LOL My HP4P spits out 2 empty pages every print job, but my Epson 860 doesn't. Why is this?
<dwidmann> different drivers
<rick_> How do I change this behaviour?
* Dr_willis hugs his old HP laserjet 6L
<Dr_willis> its over 10 yrs old....
<purpleposeidon> dwidmann: Does it matter what the identifier for the card is?
<soulrider> i want a laser printer
<soulrider> i hate printing
<dwidmann> purpleposeidon: no
<soulrider> it takes 5 minutes for a damn page to come out!
<Dr_willis> I got a little print server. for my printer. makes it fairly easy to setup
<str> hi all
<str> anyone here using beryl on kubuntu?
<jerp> I don't know if I did anything right with that dpkg-reconfigure command
<jerp> the font here looks different though
<LBB> dwidmann
<LBB> sudo parted /dev/hda mklabel msdos
<LBB> Warning: Partition(s) on /dev/hda are being used.
<jerp> I never got to close out of the blue graphic screen,
<LBB> on a clean reboot
<dwidmann> LBB: That's just screwy.
<LBB> hmm..
<dwidmann> LBB: there's no swap partition on that drive is there?
<LBB> yes there is
<LBB> so how do i umount that?
<str> could anyone help me to install beryl on my box?  I read  some wiki about installing it, but now the window manager does not show
<dwidmann> LBB: maybe booting with the noswap option will work?
<dwidmann> that, or try using swapoff <device>
<jerp> Does anyone know if that happens it is a failure or nothing to worry about?----->   "I never got to close out of the blue graphic screen,"
<jerp> It said I was about to overwrite a previously saved xorg.conf file
<dwidmann> jerp: it was, but then it creates a backup as well
<jerp> so I did the sudo reboot since I was at a terminal prompt
<dwidmann> Did the dpkg-reconfigure finish?
<jerp> and in the reboot it was said that the server crashed twice
<dwidmann> hmmm
<jerp> dwidmann, that's what I'm asking
<dwidmann> try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, see if it finished
<LBB> dwidmann the swapoff worked, but the mklabel made sfdisk believe there are 4 empty partitions !?! (see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38838/ )
<jerp> I actually did fo through it twice,  first time when that notice came up at the terminal prompt, I deleted the file that it said I was going to overwrite, and then I reentered the command dpkg-reconf  xserver-xorg
<jerp> went through it a second time and did the sudo reboot
<jerp> and in the reboot it was said that the server crashed twice
<dwidmann> !! LBB, 4 empties?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LBB, 4 empties? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> LBB: are they mountable?
<dwidmann> also, try sudo parted /dev/hda print
<LBB> dwidmann no succes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38839/
<dwidmann> erm, there are two things that can ber done, one of them is to try using parteds rescue command to get the partitions back,  the other is to try to restore the old partition table, and I forget the command for that but I'll have it in a minute, LBB
<magicbronson_> i just plugged in a belkin usb wifi adapter, and it's showing up in kinfocenter as unknown under USB devices...
<dwidmann> LBB: the one I'm thinking of is testdisk
<LBB> dwidmann No manual entry for testdisk
<poseidon> yay, moniter works!
<dwidmann> LBB: to get testdisk, if rescue fails to work for you, is to enable the universe repository, "sudo apt-get install testdisk", then use "testdisk /dev/hda"
<dwidmann> fortunately I'm well versed in partition recovery due to personal catastrophes of the past ...
<LBB> dwidmann: how do i try rescue?
<magicbronson_> anyone know about getting wireless cards to be recognized?
<dwidmann> LBB: first, "sudo parted /dev/hda" to start parted
<dwidmann> then I believe it's something like "rescue", it'll ask for the supposed starting area and ending area
<dwidmann> It can take a little time to work, but if it hasn't been written over, it will find it.
<jerp> hmm, so I don't know about my 4yo BFG Asylum Nvidia GeForce FX 5600 Ultra sportin' 128megs, it might be time for me to break down and shell out some more on this setup.
<LBB> dwidmann: how do i find out the supposed starting area and ending area?
<||arifaX> Hi, I need to apply a command to all *.txt in a folder how can I do that from terminal. in win I did something like for /f %a in ('command') do echo %a how ist this in linux?
<dwidmann> LBB: how big were the partitions, and where were they on the disk?
<dwidmann> vague works
<jerp> what's that composite entry suppose to read in Xorg.conf?   and do I do the "ARGLXVisuals"  (or something like that?)
<dwidmann> starting point for the first would probably be something like 0MB, then guess about the ending point and see what it finds
<LBB> dwidmann wdym where they on the disk???
<dwidmann> then use that ending point as the next starting point, until you've found them
<purpleposeidon> ||arifaX: I think it might be something like  echo whatever > *.txt , or with two >
<purpleposeidon> one of them appends, and the other replaces, air
<dwidmann> testdisk might be faster/easier, but if it really was a filesystem table problem, then that problem will come back if you use it.
<dwidmann> (at least, I think it would)
<LBB> dwidmann how would i install testdisk if i dont have aworking system?
<dwidmann> LBB: live cd
<||arifaX> purpleposeidon: I have a dir with a lot of dll files and I need to apply a command to all of them in the form "gacutil -i <file>" so I need a combination of ls -l *.dll and gacutil -i
<dwidmann> LBB: last time this happen to me I was using Knoppix 4.x dvd, and it came with it, but I've done it with Kubuntu livecd before also.
<LBB> dwidmann so i can just use the adept in my liveCD?
<dwidmann> LBB: right
<dwidmann> LBB: Keep in mind it's in universe though
<purpleposeidon> ||arifaX: So you're just doing one command? then you could do gacutil -l *
<LBB> I'll try that
<purpleposeidon> ||arifaX: or *.dll
<dwidmann> LBB: I think I've found your starting/ending points
<dwidmann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38834/
<LBB> dwidmann are the points in the same units? does it matter that this partition table is probably f*cked already?
<dwidmann> I'm not sure if parted will take it in cylinders or not
<dwidmann> you can try?
<||arifaX> purpleposeidon: does not work that way, already tried that
<dwidmann> I know it behaved very weirdly when I left off the mb/gb when I used it, so it might take the cylinders
<purpleposeidon> mm, I don't know then, sry
<LBB> dwidmann
<LBB> (parted) rescue
<LBB> Start? 0 Mb
<LBB> Error: Invalid number.
<dwidmann> hmmm
<dwidmann> no spaces?
<dwidmann> Maybe it doesn't like the space
<LBB> dwidmann: yup, had found it out aswell
<LBB> dwidmann
<LBB> End? 23429
<LBB> Information: A ntfs primary partition was found at 32kB -> 12GB
<McGruff> bah humbug
<McGruff> may the people at nvidia rot in hell
* dwidmann is back
<dwidmann> LBB: good news :)
<dwidmann> LBB: how about the rest?
<dwidmann> McGruff: why do you say that?
<LBB> dwidmann my first partition is found, but start 12GB and end 12GB found nothing
<dwidmann> if the starting and ending point are the same, you won't find much
<dwidmann> did the cylinder idea work, or no?
<LBB> dwidmann: its a small partition (my boot)
<McGruff> because I have had nothing but one grief stricken moment trying to get their drivers to work, and the moment it works, i reboot and i'm back at square fucking one
<forge> feisty herd?...
<forge> hmmm
<forge> is that good?
<dwidmann> LBB: change the range to something like 12gb to 13gb, or some such
<LBB> dwidmann 12 and 13 GB nothing either
<dwidmann> Hmm
<forge> grrr I still have these power manager issues
<dwidmann> 12gb ~= 12,288mb, try 12,275mb to somethinl ike 13,000mb?
<dwidmann> (without the commas, of course)
<ForgeAus> what causes errors in Power manger (guidance-power-manager.py) ?? Signal 11 SIGSEGV
<jerp> I got it to work without the fault box when the desktop appears.  So we're kickin' chicken!  just need some more mem
<[abhishek] > kopete with jabber for logging into gmail.com gives connection error ? any idea?
<reldruh> hi. Every time I try to use a wireless connection I set up with ndiswrapper, my entire computer (everything but the mouse) freezes. My computer reports the connection is working but if I ever try to use it the whole thing crashes
<reldruh> [abhishek] : you need to change the server to talk.google.com, I think
<reldruh> that's how I get into my gtalk account
<reldruh> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support is a really good page for getting it set up
<dwidmann> McGruff: they work fine for me ...
<dwidmann> McGruff: what have you tried, you running dapper, or edgy?
<McGruff> my problem is the nvidia-glx package will not work
<dwidmann> McGruff: which card is it?
<[abhishek] > reldruh: thanks i am checking for the same
<McGruff> i keep getting this lame error stating the kernel module has a different version from the X module
<reldruh> [abhishek] : no problem. It's easy once you know how to do it
<dwidmann> ForgeAus:  Signal 11 can be caused by pretty much anything in a kde app, AFAIK, it's the generic error that most things seem to terminate with ...
<reldruh> can anybody help me fix my ndiswrapper problem?
<[abhishek] > reldruh: what is port number for that?
<dwidmann> McGruff: have you tried to install from out-of-repositories, then tried to install another one without removing previous ones, or some such? That will ALWAYS cause trouble
<reldruh> [abhishek] : it's the default. You don't have to change that
<dwidmann> McGruff: try running envy, it may fix your problems
<dwidmann> !envy | McGruff
<ubotu> McGruff: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<ForgeAus> well it happens everytime on startup
<McGruff> the problem i have is the uninstall doesn't unintall, it asks and I say yes, but strangely the stuff is still there
<reldruh> hi. Every time I try to use a wireless connection I set up with ndiswrapper, my entire computer (everything but the mouse) freezes. My computer reports the connection is working but if I ever try to use it the whole thing crashes. Can anybody help me with that?
<dwidmann> McGruff: I had run into similar problems when I tried to install the 96xx drivers, when i failed I tried to drop back to the 8xxx drivers, then I got that message, afterwards I tried envy and it fixed my troubles.
<dwidmann> reldruh: have you tried posting on the ubuntuforums .... I'm pretty clueless on wireless myself. Seems wireless in a major pain in the butt in general :\
<reldruh> dwidmann: no, I haven't tried the forums yet. I was hoping to get some more immediate help here. Everything seems to go fine until I try to use it
<LBB> dwidmann: parted found nothing between 12275MB and 13000MB
<dwidmann> LBB: it takes some tinkering to get that right, maybe testdisk would give much faster results
<McGruff> Anybody: where can i find the official envy site?
<LBB> dwidmann i'm installing that right now
<dwidmann> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<dwidmann> That's the official site ...
<McGruff> ah cool
<ForgeAus> dwidmann, how about power management and video? does that narrow it down any?...
<ForgeAus> there is another time it happens (peripherals - monitor/display settings)
* McGruff runs off to try envy
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: laptop issues are a weakpoint of mine, I don't have one :(
<ForgeAus> I'm not using a laptop!
<ForgeAus> its just a desktop
<dwidmann> o.O ah
<dwidmann> So what exactly do you need powermanagement to do then?
<dwidmann> Is it causing any major problems?
<ForgeAus> stop c ausing errors and allow the Monitor/desktop settings to work (and to allay any occasional random errors sigsegv gives otherwise)
<dwidmann> try sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-guidance && sudo apt-get install kde-guidance
<dwidmann> Did it do it from first boot? If not, this may fix it
<ForgeAus> thanx
<ForgeAus> yes did it from first boot
<dwidmann> rats
<ForgeAus> both inside and outside of VMware)
<ForgeAus> and once on a diff machine
<ForgeAus> I wonder if the CD had an error?
<ForgeAus> erm iso
<ForgeAus> I'll redo the guidance thing anyway...
<dwidmann> kay
<LBB> dwidmann testdisk only lists hdd?!
<mosud> hi
<LBB> hi
<dwidmann> LBB: you have to run it as sudo testdisk /dev/hda
<dwidmann> otherwise it will only list your cd drive
<LBB> ok
<LBB> dwidmann : it found my partitions, but also reported an error about the number of heads being 8 instead of 16?!
<ForgeAus> hmmm 175mb is a huge upgrade
<dwidmann> Well, we knew there was a problem, but at least it can find and (should) recover your partitinos
<dwidmann> 175mb ... not too big, heck, openoffice is like 130mb alone
<mosud> hello people, I need attention please
<LBB> dwidmann on closer inspection: it didn't find my swap, its searching deeper now
<mosud> hello people, I need attention please
* flaccid gives attention to mosud
<dwidmann> LBB: if swap is the only thing missing, it can safely be redone without issue
<mosud> hello people, I need attention please
<flaccid> !ask > mosud
<mosud> how can I cache web pages on my ubuntu?
<flaccid> mosud: your web browser usually has a cache. what kind of cache do you want?
<flaccid> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<abattoir> mosud: you're using firefox or konqueror?
<flaccid> ?
<mosud> I have both
<flaccid> they both use their own cache
<dwidmann> ubotu: caching doesn't seem to work so well in konqueror
<dwidmann> wait, why did I say ubotu, silly me
<flaccid> hehe
* flaccid pats ubotu
<flaccid> isn't he cute
<dwidmann> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mosud> is it possible for the cache to be available offline
<mosud> that is the kind of cache am talkig about
<abattoir> mosud: check Settings->Configure Konqueror->Cache for konq.
<ForgeAus> eek yum? no thanx!!
<flaccid> mosud: firefox. file | work offline
<dwidmann> konqueror's caching options are rather lacking . ..
<ForgeAus> Yum and Yast are Yuck!
<abattoir> mosud: if you want to save the web pages for viewing them offline, check Tools->Archive Web Page
<flaccid> i want some lobster
<abattoir> (again for konq.)
<mosud> ok
<abattoir> for simple pages, Location->Save as should also work fine
<mikael_> hey
<mikael_> anybodt
<mikael_> ... anybody
<mikael_> hmmm...
<mikael_> ?????????
<abattoir> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<abattoir> :)
<mikael_> oki... i think i've started the wrong program...
<mikael_> sorry... :(
<abattoir> mikael_: ok
<tony__> no one here tonight ???
<abattoir> there are 262 other people here :)
<tony__> lol
<tony__> no one talking
<tony__> i need a bit of help
<abattoir> tony__: with what?
<tony__> i installed mail notifier from repo , but is not showing anywhere
<tony__> it called xmail
<tony__> i belive
<abattoir> !info xmail
<ubotu> xmail: advanced, fast and reliable ESMTP/POP3 mail server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.22-2 (edgy), package size 196 kB, installed size 764 kB
<abattoir> tony__: i don't think it's just a mail notifier
<McGruff> dwidmann: is not getting an NVIDIA splashscreen normal?
<McGruff> i got one with the other driver install
<dwidmann> oops, I got beeped
<tony__> well, the info on this program it says mail notifier
<dwidmann> McGruff: well, the logo can be turned off
<dwidmann> Check with nvidia-settings to see if you're using the right driver
<McGruff> ok
<McGruff> you aren't by chance familiar with Beryl are you?
<abattoir> tony__: are you sure? it doesn't here
<akrus> someone help me T_T
<tony__> give me few second, i get the correct name
<ForgeAus> I tried beryl
<ForgeAus> installed it successfulyl
<akrus> something's wrong with CUPS, it does not print anything except test page from web-interface ~_~
<ForgeAus> just add the beryl repository to your sources.list in adept
<akrus> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<tony__> it called xmailbox
<akrus> :)
<akrus> so had someone same problem with cups?
<abattoir> tony__: aah ok... did you try running it?
<tony__> i can not find the program to run
<tony__> is not listed anywhere
<tony__> and im not good with konsol
<abattoir> tony__: open a konsole/terminal, and type 'xmailbox' (w/o the quotes)
<akrus> 'Check if the following command is correct: cupsdoprint...'
<tony__> ok
<ForgeAus> I didn't actually get it to work because my PC crashed before I rebooted to try it out, but it wasn't beryl's fault that I know of
<ForgeAus> the programs to configure it worked tho
<mrreview> Hi i have a problem
<mrreview> recently installed wine
<ForgeAus> maybe it should have been called cubux :) rofl
<mrreview> and i can0t run it :(
<ForgeAus> awesome Wine!
<ForgeAus> you can't?
<ForgeAus> why not?
<mrreview> here i can paste u the log
<mrreview> http://phpfi.com/187962
<tony__> thanks that workd, but the program sucks . lol
<tony__> need to find something better
<ForgeAus> mr review I doubt I could help you
<ForgeAus> but I'll take a look
<ForgeAus> it worked ok for me but I didn't come across any problems
<mrreview> i asked on #winehq.. but nothing works
<mrreview> they said me that i can try to ask here
<ernz> Morning all
<ernz> Does anyone know how I can retain bluetooth functionality if I were to switch back to Ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> well theres more to wine than just running an executable
<ForgeAus> are you familiar with GUI interfaces?
<mrreview> hmm no
<ForgeAus> if your using kubuntu theres an emulation addon package that combines this stuff
<ForgeAus> otherwise your just going to have to read all the text that comes with wine and learn how to use it
<ForgeAus> btw if you aren't using a gui how do you expect to use wine? lol
<mrreview> well i think yes lol
<mrreview> i0m using kubuntu,,.
<ForgeAus> at the very least you'd need (I imagine) Xwindows...
<mrreview> :P
<ForgeAus> well from in kubuntu find the emulation addon package
<ForgeAus> and it has wine tools in there
<mrreview> wich name you know?
<mrreview> libwine, libwine-deb, winefish
<mrreview> only these 3 packages i can read
<premier> hi.  I cant seem to access super user mode konquerer no matter what I do
<McGruff> ok this is a problem with Beryl, which was working just fine yesterday but with all the nvidia strangeness it could be broken now, but this is what happens when i start beryl-manager, the screen turns into a screwed up photo negative
<premier> I type into the console kdesu konquerer, right?
<mrreview> premier, try to write this 'sudo konqueror'
<matthew_> mrreview, it's better to use kdesu for graphical applications.
<dwidmann> mcgruff, I've been here off and on, I hear it's a side effect of playing games and ircing at the same time :D I've no idea what the problem is with it mcgruff, what version of the nvidia driver do you have installed?
<ForgeAus> whats the difference between kde-core and kubuntu-desktop?
<McGruff> dwidmann: it's particularly annoying when it was working just a few hours ago
<dwidmann> kde-core only installs a select few packages
<dwidmann> namely kde-base, kdelibs, you know, barebones
<ForgeAus> basically all the apps here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core ?
<ForgeAus> so does that mean ubuntu + kde-core would be an alternative to kubuntu?
<dwidmann> It would be like having a vanilla kde with almost no apps installed, unless you're coming from gnome (ubuntu is such a vague word nowadays)
<McGruff> dwidmann: actually i have nothing running on the desktop, but it just does the nutty screen warping, the funny part is the windows themselves move, i wish i could take a screenshot to illustrate the problem
<ForgeAus> but you can add/update apps with core, all I read about it says its faster thats all
<ForgeAus> is that because of the lack of apps or for another reason?
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: I have some twisted mixture of kde-core and kubuntu :D
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> I have kubuntu but I was thinking of switching the KDE to core
<ForgeAus> then adding the extra apps ontop of it
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: it's faster due to the lack of extra things installed, like for example, if you don't need wireless support, or laptop support, you don't need to have daemons running for it, etc
<dwidmann> The more things that have to r un the slower you go
<ForgeAus> ahh kewl laptop support... thats good to remove for me I don't need that
<ForgeAus> wireless I'll probably keep tho... (I have a wireless multifunction/printer)
<dwidmann> kubuntu installs a bunch of things per default, just because a lot of people need it (even though a lot of people don't)
<ForgeAus> ie ark I'd like to remove
<dwidmann> kde-core more or less needs to be done from a fresh text-only install to get much out of it.
<ForgeAus> not that I'm against Konqueror but krusader + firefox seems a more likely solution to file manaagemnt browsing and archiving
<premier> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ForgeAus> eclipse rox
<ForgeAus> you need sun java tho
<ForgeAus> lotsa plugins for it
<ForgeAus> for various languages, uml, etc
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: Konqueror is included in kde-core
<ForgeAus> basically like an alternative Visual Studio-like environment
<ForgeAus> yeah oh well Konqueror is kewl but theres a diff between having it and using it
<dwidmann> I think you can change the default fm, I forget where to do that though, have to edit some config file, somewhere
<max__> how can i add a partition to my fstab?
<McGruff> and it appears that changing ANY setting in beryl-manager trips this problem
<dwidmann> Pull up your fstab in <editor-of-choice> and add a line to the file ... the format would be like that of the other lines max__, but the details will differ
<ForgeAus> McGruff sounds tuff I don't know how to help you
<max__> where is fstab?
<dwidmann> max__ /etc/fstab
<dwidmann> !fstab | max__
<ubotu> max__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<McGruff> hmmm the Beryl log did provide a possible clue
<dwidmann> do tell
<max__> thanks
<McGruff> "No GLXFBConfig for default depth"
<dwidmann> Hmm, google for "GLXBConfig depth" and see what you find I suppose
<ForgeAus> wow I managed to make a shortcut to trash on my desktop using a url instead of file link!
<ForgeAus> (ie used trash:/
<ForgeAus> what other "pseudo" protocols are there that I should know about?
<ForgeAus> back
<ForgeAus> I got booted breifly
<McGruff> doin that now actually
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: I know a few
<dwidmann> applications:/, settings:/
<dwidmann> fish:/
<dwidmann> smb:/
<dwidmann> fonts:/ media:/ system:/
<ForgeAus> wow
<dwidmann> home:/ too I think
<ForgeAus> so lotsa stuff from the menu?
<ForgeAus> is there some kinda guide to them?
<dwidmann> I'm not sure, I think they're called KIO slaves, but I was never too clear on that
<towync> dum de dum
* towync waves bye
<dwidmann> later
<dwidmann> oops, too late
<MarkF> can we install mythtv on kubuntu 6.10?
<MarkF> ...question open to all
<dwidmann> I don't see any reason why not
<MarkF> does kubuntu come with myth?
<ForgeAus> hmmm I can't access my video card's capture capabilities from within the VM I guess so MythTV is proably no use to me
<ForgeAus> MarkF I don't hitnk so
<ForgeAus> but it can be installed into it
<MarkF> whats the command to install myth?
<ForgeAus> I don't actually know it offhand
<ForgeAus> um I found it in a repository, you'd have to go finding which one it come from to know
<MarkF> Its never that easy anyway... thought Id ask
<MarkF> thanks
<ForgeAus> well thats the easiest way fi you browse for repoistories
<ForgeAus> and just add them using manage repositories in adept
<ForgeAus> you'll come across one sooner or later that has MythTV
<ForgeAus> or browse for the website and see if you can instal lit from there?
<MarkF> OK THANKS
<ForgeAus> in essence... I don't know the one simple answer but I do know a way :)...
<McGruff> ok this is odd, starting in 24 bit mode is what trips the NVIDIA splash screen
<ForgeAus> McGruff, well your one step closer to solving the problem... at least now you know what it is
<McGruff> found it
<McGruff> it wasn't specified in 24 bit mode
<McGruff> it was reset to 16 by the new driver
<ForgeAus> what mode is it in?
<McGruff> the driver install had overwritten the xorg.conf file
<McGruff> i added the options back in but forgot about the bit mode
<ForgeAus> sounds like a manual way of doing things :( but sometimes thats whats required
<McGruff> hey i like an error that makes sense
<McGruff> it's the baffling ones that seem to have no rational cause that drive me insane
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ForgeAus> so if I'm going to run beryl I should make sure I'm in a 16bit mode?
<McGruff> I'm guessing so
<McGruff> that would be helpful in the docs :)
<ForgeAus> is there a way to uninstall ark without uninstalling all of kubuntu desktop?
<McGruff> i think Ark is one of the basic apps
<ForgeAus> or should I just leave it in and ignore it?
<ForgeAus> because its a menu item in Konqueror?
<ForgeAus> Krusader handles zips, 7z etc much nicer....
<SAngeli> Hi, how to share my data between my gentoo and my new imac?
<sl8_> is it possible to merge a ext3 and reiser partition into one without having to relocate data?
<SAngeli> where is samba in kubuntu?
<matthew_> SAngeli, sudo apt-cache search samba
<SAngeli> matthew_, I am trying to migrate some of my data from my kubuntu to my new imac and do not know how to on my local network
<SAngeli> what should I do withough going crazy?
<matthew_> SAngeli, if you type in the konsole "sudo apt-cache search samba" w/o the quotes, it will list package names that relate to samba...if you're more inclined towards a gui, then do this: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<matthew_> SAngeli, then you can search from within that...
<SAngeli> but is not there a gui for samba so that all I have to do is run the application?
<sl8_> you have to install it first.
<SAngeli> I was under the impression that if I would like to share an entire disk I would do like in windows. I do not have skills for doing manual konsole comands.
<SAngeli> I see
<SAngeli> let me see if it is installed
<SAngeli> I was under the impression it was already installed
<matthew_> SAngeli, it may be...I'm not sure...I don't really use Samba for anything....
<sl8_> try konqueror.. goto the folder, right click it, properties, sharing.....
<Rob-West> does konqueror work in gnome
<sl8_> not naturally I think...but if u install it I dont see why it couldnt
<CSonicGo> hey uhm
<Rob-West> well im using konversation
<CSonicGo> how do you see all "sessions" of a DVD?
<CSonicGo> I have 3 sessions on one DVD.
<sl8_> launch konqueror then?
<Rob-West> i dont have it installed
<Rob-West> ill install it
<sl8_> is it possible to merge ext3 and reiser partition into one without data loss
<matthew_> Merry Christmas, everyone...
<rich_> how come when I try to download liquidweather++ it's in binary form, can't save it
<rich_> .skz
<ForgeAus> still there sl8?
<abattoir> rich_: rt. click and save as
<ForgeAus> maybe you  can convert and join one of the partitions?
<abattoir> rich_: for some reason it opens up in kate...
<ForgeAus> (just a thought)
<sl8_> yep
<rich_> ok thanks
<ForgeAus> converting means no dataloss, not sure how or if joining can work tho..
<ForgeAus> you' dhave to know more about the partition first..
<ForgeAus> erm sorry the types first
<ForgeAus> what you can and cant do with each
<ForgeAus> either that or you end up with 2 of the same types of part... ?
<rich_> what do I do with the .skz file?
<matthew_> rich_, you open it from within superkaramba
<matthew_> rich_, actually, you tell superkaramba to use it...it's a widget...
<rich_> crashes everytime I open it with karamba
<sl8_> hmm what if i just mount it to the same mount point as my other partition? its my old home folder
<matthew_> rich_, did you save it from Kate?
<rich_> yeah
<matthew_> rich_, are you using karamba or superkaramba?
<rich_> superkaramba
<matthew_> rich_, that's bad...it corrupted the file.
<matthew_> rich_,  you need to "save link as" from the website...
<rich_> ok
<matthew_> rich_,  you need to "save link as" from the website...if you d/l'ed it from a website...if you got it from within the superkaramba app...then I don't know...
<towync> what's the channel for beryl?
<towync> is it #ubuntu-xgl?
<matthew_> #beryl   ?
<towync> i don't know, there was one that started with #ubuntu
<matthew_> hmm
<towync> more specifically, i need to find the person helping me yesterday in that channel hehe
<towync> i think the screen name was pricechild
<towync> that's why i was trying to get back to that channel lol
<rich_> I saved it as "save as" its a php file, what do I do now?
<ForgeAus> easy do a whois
<ForgeAus> they dont look like they're online righ tnow
<ForgeAus> either that or they're using a different nick
<towync> cool thx ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> (or in some kinda stealth mode that /whois doesn't find them)
<matthew_> rich_, I'm guessing either liquidweather or glass monitor...I had the same problem...try another mirror
<towync> whois PriceChild
<towync> like that?
<ForgeAus> witha  / first
<towync> o cool
<towync> cool thx
<matthew_> rich_, I'm going to go eat something...brb
<momal> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rich_> liquid weather is stuck on "loading, please wait..." any ideas?
* Rob-West is going to bed be back later
<Rob-West> how can i change my away reason in Konversation
<ForgeAus> I would have said configure notifications but   I'm not sure its there
* Rob-West is away Sleeping: Gone away for now.
<LBB> dwidmann fell asleep for a bit there...  testdisk finds a separate partition for my /home and / when the nr of heads is on its default 16, but tells me i should switch nrofheads to 8, when I do that and rescan it doesn't find my / and my /home, but it finds an lvm instead (wich is correct). I am no able to mount my / or /home though, i get the same "already mounted msg as before. Any ideas?
<dwidmann> LBB: I'm surprised I haven't myself hehe
<dwidmann> I'm not sure
<dwidmann> I know it would be a pain, but if you have things backed up (which I suggested you do a while ago), a repartitioning from scratch would be easier. I'd understand if that isn't an option though.
<LBB> dwidmann I'd rather go for the hard way and learn something (there IS a hard way, right? :) )
<dwidmann> I hope so, I'm just throwing out the failsafe. Personally, I'd play around with parted's rescue command some more and perhaps testdisk also, and see if I couldn't get things back up and running
<LBB> dwidmann suggestions on how to do that?
<ForgeAus> grrrr kde is bloatware, I can't uninstall ark or qtparted (ie to replace them with other apps) without removing kubuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> lack of customizing :(
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: That's the fault of the kubuntu metapackage, not the fault of kde
<dwidmann> if that metapackage is removed, it won't hurt anything
<dwidmann> Basically, the job of the distribution is to come up with a set of defaults that appeals to most people, they're never going to please _everybody_.
<ForgeAus> dwi thats fine I'm not concerned about the set of apps I'm concerned about the modularity of them
<ForgeAus> they're not independant apps they're reliant on eachtoher :( it doesn't allow for choice that way...
<racarr> Anyone have any advice on where to start if my bluetooth device isn't showing up anywhere?
<LBB> racarr did you check system settings?
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: there is plenty of choice there, just remove the metapackage, you still have everything, and you'll never get that message again
<racarr> LBB: Haven't seen anything...but it's not showing up with hcitool
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: for example, I don't have that metapackage installed, personally, I thought it was kind of annoying
<racarr> Err
<racarr> Device was the wrong term there
<racarr> Bluetooth chip
<LBB> dwidmann what else can i try in  testdisk?
<LBB> racarr dont understand, did you or didnt you use "system settings"?
<dwidmann> erm, LBB, I'm not sure, the problems I had were different(not quite as bad)
<racarr> LBB: I looked, but theres nothing there, that's for connecting devices to the bluetooth chip not getting the bluetooth chip working
<dwidmann> testdisk did what I wanted it to do for me both times I trashed my partition table, and on the first go at that
<LBB> dwidmann any idea whats up with th nr of heads?
<dwidmann> not a clue
<LBB> racarr: then I'm afraid i don't know
<dwidmann> I'll consult the all knowing google for advice
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've an odd issue.  I've a recently installed Edgy desktop.  Earlier, sound was functioning as I could play music just fine.  When I tried it just now, however, audio is not being produced.  Programs that play sound are not reporting any errors, but I get no sound.  I've already tried checking the master software volume and swapping speakers to no avail, so it's not dumb user error (or at least not very-dumb user error <g>).
<Crell> Any ideas what else to check?
<racarr> I think maybe it's ACPI...
<Crell> The "Test Sound" button in System Settings plays nothing but gives no errors either.
<JOSF> Help! I installed several packages (all using adept_manager) and now lots of programs won't start. The error I get is: adept_manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libXft.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<LBB> Crell do you get system-sounds?
<JOSF> What do I need to do now in order to resolve the problem ? I am on Edgy.
<Crell> LBB: You mean general beeps and such?  Nope.  No audio at all, although the software behaves as if it's playing.
<LBB> Crell have you got another os you can test
<JOSF> jj/join #linuxhelp
<JOSF> sorry
<Crell> No, it's single-boot.  And the Kubuntu Live CD doesn't boot properly on this box either; it has garbled video, and I had to install from an alternate install CD and then install the nvidia drivers before I got any video at all.
<LBB> Crell any other live-cd's available?
<Crell> Um.  I think I've an old Breezy Live CD I've not used in forever. :-)
<dwidmann> When it comes to live cds, can't go wrong with knoppix
<LBB> its just to double check for human errors...
<weiers> Hi, I've just installed kubuntu edgy (I'm used to ubuntu) and my first problem is that it would seem that I can only access 817 packages (already installed) via adept. I've edited the repository list to contain all the universe and multiverse repositories, but nothing new shows up. What am I doing wrong?
<Crell> I think I've a very old Knoppix around here somewhere.
<Crell> I'll give one of them a whirl and be back in a few min, I guess. :-/
<LBB> dwidmann did you find anything? / what did you search for?
<weiers> Would kubuntu automatically connect to the repositories through my proxy? (I have it specified under the network settings)
<seven11> weiers: did jo check under system adept manager
<dwidmann> I tried searching for partition numer of heads, but I'm getting rather generic results
<weiers> seven11, yes ... I configured the sources.conf in there
<LBB> hmm
<seven11> weiers: i have 20206 packages there
<weiers> seven, that is what confuses me
<seven11> weiers: your sourcetext has universe and multiverse enabled?
<weiers> synaptic in ubuntu gives me as much
<weiers> seven11 yes
<weiers> I get the impression that it is not connecting to the internet
<weiers> but just looking at what is available on the cd
<weiers> I do have internet access - and can browse the web
<weiers> but I cannot install firefox or thunderbird
<seven11> weiers: check /etc/apt/sources.list again
<Crell> LBB: Hi again.  Breezy Live CD had garbled video, but audio worked fine.
<LBB> Crell: el at least now you know for sure its a software problem
<Crell> Yep.
<weiers> seven11, I've once again checked it
<Crell> Any suggestions as to what sort?
<LBB> Crell did you check wich driver you're using?
<Crell> It's set to Auto.  I'm switching it to alsa now to see what happens.
<Crell> No change.
<Crell> No change if set to OSS, either.
<Crell> The card is an SB Live! emu10k1, so it's well-supported.  lsmod is also reporting a ton of snd drivers loaded, including emu10k1.
<Crell> ... OK, wait.  wtf.
<Crell> Here's a different question... My system has 2 sound devices; onboard sound and the SB Live.  I thought the onboard was disabled, but apparently it's not and Kubuntu keeps trying to use that instead. o_O.  How would I convince it otherwise?
<Eyeless> Crell: i had the same problem, i managed to disable the built in card somehow
<Crell> Hrm.  I THOUGHT it was disabled in the BIOS.
<Crell> At least my old Debian system on here never picked up the onboard sound.
<Eyeless> i "think" you do that in one of the alsa-config files
<Crell> Any idea which?
<LBB> crell did you try override device location?
<Eyeless> nope, but i googled it and found a thread on rhe ubuntu forums
<LBB> in system settings/sound
<seven11> anyone know if i can scan a xp on the network for virus from linux
<Crell> LBB: Um, I see no option there to change the device.
<Crell> Oh, wait, I see it.
<Crell> What would I override it with?
<LBB> crell not sure but i'd guess /dev/something
* Crell wonders just how much difference there is between his onboard Via and his SB Live! card from 6+ years ago... :-)
<Crell> That only gives me 698 possibilites. :-)
<Eyeless> Crell: not much, if you dont have souround i dont think there even is one
<Crell> I've 4.1 speakers, but they're not the greatest speakers.
<Eyeless> ahh well then atleast its woth the hassle
<rich_> what do I save a .skz file as at a mirror? it automatically goes to kate
<LBB> Crell btw are you saying you do get sound on the onboard?
<Crell> I don't have the rear speakers behind me, of course.  Just wider in front. :-)
<Crell> LBB: Yes.  If I leave Kubuntu to its own devices (no pun intended), then it's apparently generating sound just fine via the onboard sound chip.
<Crell> Which I thought I had disabled, as it's not been used in, well, ever.
<Crell> I want it to use the SB Live card instead.
<LBB> what do you mean apparently, didnt you test it?
<Crell> I did.
<Crell> Manually specifying /dev/audio1 or /dev/audio0 in the sound system config panel results in no audio from anything.
<LBB> Crell can you check wich dev is used in the other os?
<Crell> No, because I can't get actual video out of it for some reason.
<LBB> Crell how about that old knoppix?
<Crell> It's from the same era as the Breezy CD, so I doubt it.
<Crell> I wonder if the onboard audio is fully disabled in the BIOS.  I thought it was, but now I'm not so sure.
<Crell> I'm going to reboot and check.  BBIAB.
<LBB> I'm off to bed, dwidmann, thx a lot for your help, see you later!
<dwidmann> good night
<dwidmann> and you're welcome :)
<rich_> in a mirror for a .skz file how do I save it as it is without corrupting it by opening kate up, which utlity should I use?
<matthew_> rich_, hey, sorry, I totally forgot about you...the turkey and stuffing were just too much for me...lol
<Eyeless> Crell: the file you need to check is: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<rich_> no problem
<matthew_> rich_, still need help, I take it?
<rich_> yeah
<Crell> So apparently it was enabled. Why it never caused a problem on my old Sid system I don't know, but I disabled it and now Kubuntu is picking up the SB Live no problem.
<matthew_> rich_, ok, which widget did you want?
<rich_> liquid weather ++
<Eyeless> Crell: goodie, no need to edit strange files then :P
<Crell> Always a plus. :-)
<matthew_> rich_, ok...h/o
<Crell> Thanks all.
<matthew_> rich_, are you getting it from here?       http://liquidweather.net/downloads.php
<max__> Hi i have a problem, i have a 2gb partirion on my HD, it shows up inder Storage Media but when i go to put somthing on it it says "an unknown error has occured"
<matthew_> max__, you need to mount it first, I think.
<rich_> yes that site
<matthew_> rich_, ok...which mirror did you try to get it from?
<rich_> 1
<rich_> should I save it as php file?
<rich_> otherwise kate opens it
<matthew_> rich_, no, just try to download it from a different mirror...2,3, or 4...
<max__> matthew: how do i mount it
<matthew_> left-click...don't do a "save-as"
<rich_> ok
<matthew_> max__, sudo mount /dev/device_number               <----type that in a terminal if you know the device_number (ie hda1, hdb2, etc...)
<matthew_> rich_, did they all fail?
<rich_> it's in kate
<matthew_> all of them?
<rich_> yeah
<matthew_> hmmm
<rich_> should I save it even though it says it will corrupt?
<matthew_> rich_, no, it will corrupt.
<matthew_> rich_, actually, give that a shot...I may have done that, too...lol, I can't remember
<matthew_> rich_, did that work?
<sebbar> hello everybody. On dapper my sister configured kopete (even if she doesn't remember how) to use random colors for her text messages. Now she's on edgy and wants this behaviour back... does anybody know hot to configure this?
<sebbar> nevermind I found it under plugins
<rich_> nope
<matthew_> rich_, bummer...sorry, but I'm out of ideas...lol
<kev1n> i need some assistance with kubuntu related issues
<unix_infidel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kev1n> this has to do with dual booting..
<kev1n> i have just installed edgy
<kev1n> and now i cannot get into windows at all
<kev1n> i come up with a missing or corrupt ha1.dll file
<kev1n> i have read about it via googling
<kev1n> but i cant seem to get myself into windows at all
<kev1n> i need help from someone to get to the windows area via grub...
<kev1n> all this appears to have come from a known critical bug in edgy
<sebbar> could you link to the bug report?
<kev1n> wait one... i will get it up
<computer> did firefox come with kubuntu edgy?
<computer> i had firefox working earlier before i reinstalled kubuntu
<computer> but i forget how i got firefox last time
<sonicGB> computer: what is 'edgy' in numbers?
<computer> if it came with kubuntu could someone tell me where it is?
<computer> 6.10
<computer> sonicGB i think edgy is 6.10
<sonicGB> ok, giz a minute, I'll check, I have kubuntu 6.10 on my other laptop
<sebbar> :computer no it doesn't, just sudo apt-get install firefox or use adept
<computer> cool thx sebbar
<sebbar> or try konqueror as a browser option, works quite nicely as well
<computer> i don't like konqueror that much for some reason =) i don't know why, lol
<matthew_> computer, try sudo apt-get install firefox-bin
<matthew_> or swiftfox-bin...
<computer> can i do adept manager and then search and install firefox?
<matthew_> computer, yes, but synaptic might be safer (no chance of wiping your machine...)
<computer> i'd like to get the latest version firefox tho, unless that's complicated then i'll pass and do the simplest way =)
<sonicGB> thanks sebbar, my answer isn't all that good anyway. Mine does have Firefox on it, but it's in a non-standard place, so I can't be sure that I didn't install it after the event!
<rich_> anyone know what program I can save .skz files to?
<computer> sonicGB thx alot for looking it up for me =)
<matthew_> computer, I think the stuff in the repo's (firefox, at least) is recent.
<computer> matthew_ cool, do i have synaptic tho, i'm using kubuntu, if not, is there an equivalent?
<matthew_> !synaptic | computer
<ubotu> computer: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<computer> cool
<matthew_> computer, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sonicGB> u most welcome computer
<sebbar> I always used adept with no problems at all :-)
<gnomefreak> why not sudo apt-get install firefox
<computer> matthew_ k thx
<matthew_> sebbar, I wiped my installation using adept...totally sucked!
<sonicGB> gnomefreak: 'cos not everyone likes command lines :-)
<matthew_> computer, np
<gnomefreak> sonicGB: he just told him to sudo apt-ge tinstall synaptic
<matthew_> sonicGB, If you use linux, the CLI _will_ come into ply
<gnomefreak> why not skip the non usefull step
<matthew_> gnomefreak, why not install a piece of software that is very useful and safe?
<gnomefreak> matthew_: adept is safe
<matthew_> gnomefreak, adept has not proven safe in my experience with it.
<gnomefreak> its missing some nice features but its as safe as synaptic
<matthew_> !worksforme | gnomefreak
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sonicGB> matthew_: having administered some twelve different flavours of *nix over the past 15 years or so, I reckon I've seen a CLI or two in my time. However, I've also supported one or two folks who get a bit out of sorts when asked to type 'commands', so I try to keep an open mind about what works for what folks... :-)
<matthew_> sonicGB, lol, very true...sorry if I touched a nerve...
<gnomefreak> matthew_: if you mess up in synatptic or adept same results will be seen
<matthew_> gnomefreak, I'm not sure that you can w/ synaptic...unless you uninstall something essential...
<gnomefreak> matthew_: do as you wish but both do essentially the same thing
<gnomefreak> just as smartpm does
<matthew_> gnomefreak, very true. In my estimation (flawed as it may be), synaptic is better.
<sonicGB> computer: in Kubuntu, clicking 'start' (the 'K' icon) and "Add/Remove Programs" gets you 'Adept' installer. Change the 'KDE' to 'Any Suite' and search for 'Firefox' (and 'synaptic' for that matter. Synaptic is more nicerer!!!)
<computer> firefox is working! thx so much everyone for the input, hope i didn't start any bad karma lol, but it was great seeing the discussions, i could prolly learn something googling the stuff i saw earlier =)
<gnomefreak> matthew_: i agree it is better (more features) but if you can mess up in one you can do same in the other
<computer> cool thx sonicGB =)
<matthew_> compilerwriter, glad to hear it.
<matthew_> whoops...^^^^^^^^^@ computer
* gnomefreak uses smartpm more than either :)
<computer> hehe i saw compilerwriter in here couple days ago too =)
<sonicGB> matthew_: no worries... :-)
<matthew_> !smartpm > matthew_
<computer> he helped me with something but i forgot what it was, i usually have a bunch of questions in here lol
<matthew_> computer, yeah, me too...just remember to pay it forward!
<sonicGB> computer: what everyone here is saying about 'synaptic' is good advice. If you like more information/more control, synaptic will give it to you.
<computer> ic
<sebbar> is smartpm going to make it into feisty?
<computer> yeah i wanted to use synaptic at first cuz i saw it occur frequently in forums, but then the first time i used kubuntu i had no idea where to look up synaptic, and after awhile i just thought synatpic is only for ubuntu for some reason, anywayys =)
<gnomefreak> adept is missing some very good features that synaptic has. and its not looking good that it will change since they are lacking devels on it. but give root to anyone you can screw anything up
<gnomefreak> sebbar: its on edgy and dapper also
<sebbar> :gnomefreak yeah but I'd like to see it installed by default
<gnomefreak> sebbar: the .50 will be in feisty and it fixes alot of bugs that were found in other versions
<fdoving> sebbar: it is in universe, and has been for some time. i doubt it will become the default anytime soon.
<gnomefreak> sebbar: no it wont be
<sebbar> ok tnx
<sonicGB> computer: for future reference, a lot of the default stuff is different between ubuntu and kubuntu, but kubuntu includes all the gnomey-stuff that is required to install the ubuntu stuff, so if something you read about/want isn't there, just install it! :-)
<computer> matthew_ will certainly try to pay it forward, although i'm still very much newbie, but i can sure say i can help with wireless setup now (had to do it again today lol), but i guess most people in here already have internet setup =)
<sonicGB> computer: hang on here. Soon enough you'll find folks more n00b than you asking questions that you know the answer too, and you'll be able to help :-)
<computer> sonicGB cool, it's good i get that cleared up cuz i was always a little fuzzy about what i thought i can/cannot use
<computer> sonicGB yeah looking forward to that =)
<sonicGB> computer: by way of example, the stuff I just told you about gnomey-stuff being included in kubuntu... I only learned that about three days ago :-) :-) :-)
<computer> sonicGB hehe cool!
<matthew_> computer, lol, yeah, guess so, hee hee hee
<computer> yup =)
<sonicGB> now... does anyone else have a kubuntu-specific quesiton for me, or can I shut down this bleating laptop on my left? :-) :-)
<matthew_> go for it sonicGB ....I'm man the fort for awhile...
<matthew_> watching season 2 of lost...it's so good!
<computer> yeah thx alot sonicGB, i'm pretty much done today, g2g sleep soon lol
<rich_> what program should I save ,skz files in, kate keeps corrupting them, (trying to install liquid weather ++
<computer> matthew_ maybe i should start watching lost, i've never seen even one episode of that show tho, but lots of people around me watches it
<fdoving> rich_: it's .zip files afaik.
<matthew_> computer, you can find the torrents for seasons 1 and 2 on torrentspy.com
<computer> matthew_ cool, are they on season 3 now?
<fdoving> !offtopic
<matthew_> yeah, on tv...gotta d/l the episodes, one by one...bleagh...not looking forward to it...
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<computer> cool =)
<rich_> fdoving, afaik means what?
<matthew_> as far as I know
<fdoving> rich_: as far as i know.
<matthew_> fdoving, sorry...
<computer> haha alrighty, sorry bout the offtopic =)
<matthew_> computer, I'm pretty sure he was talking to me...well, me and sonicGB
<kev1n> sebbar... when i want to find the bug report.... guess what...i cannot find it.... i will keep looking....
<sonicGB> fdoving is apokryphos' other /nick?
<computer> hehe well i ethusiastically joined the discussion
<matthew_> ah, well....so, anyone have any questions for me?
<kev1n> sebbar..... the bug report is #67130 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/ubiquity/+bug/67130
<sonicGB> computer: tread carefully... for the most part, these channels embrace the whole ubuntu thing, helping, supporting, etc, etc, but occasionally you get an op who feels the need to assert his authoritah... you've gotta watch those :-/    anyway... synaptic is definitately the more informative of the gui app managers....
<matthew_> sonicGB, heh, authoritah
<matthew_> sonicGB, just got your pm...no worries!
<sonicGB> :-)
<kev1n> what i have done is tried to get the install working and eventually did bu going back a step and manually organising the partitions..... but it seems to have corrupted or over written a windows required file
<matthew_> kev1n, the mbr?
<fdoving> sonicGB: i'm not apokryp, no. i'm me.
<matthew_> kev1n, or something different than that?
<sonicGB> no worries fdoving, sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between folks on irc... no faces to put to names, etc, etc, you've just gotta go on attitudes and actions... such is the medium :-)
<matthew_> lol @ sonicGB
<sonicGB> kev1n: can you spell out (forgive my ignorance) the base problem you having? what is happening that's giving you grief?
<sonicGB> s/you/you're/;
<matthew_> sonicGB, what's that all about? the s/you/you're/;      ?
<matthew_> corrections?
<matthew_> hey, racarr!
<sonicGB> matthew_: typo in my previous line, so I invoked a regex to search for "you", replace with "you're" :-)
<racarr> Hi matthew_
<fdoving> sonicGB: there is /whois nickname, which will give you some information on the users if they provide any. atleast I provide some info.
<matthew_> sonicGB, gotcha
<matthew_> racarr, everything goin' ok?
<sonicGB> matthew_: I suspect I'm lagged a bit..
<matthew_> sonicGB, in what fashion?
<computer> snoicGB, matthew_ cool now i got synaptics running too, it didn't take all this time to get it running, i went to grab something to eat lol, anyways, thx u guys, and see you later, g2g sleep now =)
<sonicGB> matthew_: well, my s/blah/blahblah/ was sent before your "what's that all about", but your response seemed to sugged that it was after
<racarr> matthew_: Yeah...tired, heh
<sonicGB> computer: glad we could help! :-)
<matthew_> sonicGB, ah
* computer waves bye =) nights
<matthew_> sonicGB, is the s/blah/blahx    a command line command, or special to an app like vi or vim?
<matthew_> racarr, lol, it's quarter past 2 in the morning here...
<racarr> matthew_: Quarter past 4 here, hehe
<sonicGB> matthew_: the specific invocation is vi/vim-like.... <esc>%s/search/replace/g<enter> works in vi/vim
<racarr> matthew_: s/bla/blahx is mostly generic, you could use sed or perl or something to invoke it at the command line, vi/vim will take it...etc
<sonicGB> but what racarr said... it's ~almost~ generic
<matthew_> gotcha'll
<sonicGB> regex's are like most things... they're *almost* standard across-the-board :-)
<matthew_> nice...
<racarr> sort of
<sonicGB> :-)
<kev1n> sonicGB...sorry... iwas away for a little bit
<sonicGB> no worries kev1n ... do you still need our help?
<matthew_> kev1n, I'm going to bed half an hour...until then, I'm all yours...
<kev1n> the problem was caused by installing kubuntu 6.10 on my windoze computer as a dual boot thingy
<kev1n> i did this to learn linux before going full time an a few months time
<kev1n> but i can now access linux through grub
<matthew_> kev1n, so, what file that windows needs got erased?
<kev1n> ha1.dll
<matthew_> 4d
<kev1n> thats the file that seems to be corrupted or missing
<matthew_> kev1n, sorry, I'm not help...but I can google around, if you like?
<kev1n> i cant get past that point when moving back into windows even in safe mode
<rich_> are you able to download the .skz and save them fine, matthew?
<kev1n> thanks matt.... can you do that... i have
<matthew_> kev1n, have you tried the recovery console w/ windows?
<kev1n> but have not had any luck
<matthew_> kev1n, have you tried the recovery console w/ windows?
<kev1n> uummm.... i have thought about that matthew...
<sonicGB> kev1n: hall.dll sounds.. ouch... need more info though... how do you know that hal.dll is giving you grief... stepps you're taking to arrive at that, etc?
<kev1n> but i dont have recovery console
<kev1n> through grub...
<matthew_> kev1n, you can boot from the windows disk and enter into a recovery console.
<kev1n> when i click on windows to go into a windows screen...
<matthew_> kev1n, no, you need the install disk for windows XP
<kev1n> i get a message that i cant go any further
<sonicGB> which windows screen? the black-with0widnows-logo booty thing?
<matthew_> kev1n, no, you need the install disk for windows XP
<kev1n> anf that the file ha1.dll in windows/root/system32 is corrupt or missing
<matthew_> kev1n, do you have the disk that you can install windows XP from? Or is your windows an extra legal one?
<kev1n> i have used the install disk on three different partitions on my two hard drives to no avail
<sonicGB> ok, matthew_ and I are on different pages here, and tripping over each other... I'll step back until someone says I'm needed! :-) :-)
<matthew_> sonicGB, thanks...
<kev1n> i am using kubuntu right now.... it installed quite easily in the end
<matthew_> kev1n, ok, you need to do this: Boot from the windows XP install disk. hit 'R' at the blue screen where it says "hit enter to install". then type in chkdsk /P
<kev1n> ah...... that last comment i have not been doing....
<kev1n> the chkdsk bit..
<kev1n> that makes sense to me
<matthew_> kev1n, actually, after you hit 'R', you need to hit 1, or whatever partition it's on, don't worry you'll see it.
<kev1n> yeah... i have seen the partition things many times!
<kev1n> thanks matthew ...thanks heaps
<matthew_> kev1n, np
<gundam00> please help. No usb's with Edgy
<matthew_> sonicGB, just so you know, I don't think I can respond to your pm's...sorry
<sonicGB> matthew_: no worries! :-)
<matthew_> k...
<sonicGB> just wink twice if you accept my offer of drinks and dinner, and once if... oops... forget I spoke :-)
<matthew_> lol
<sonicGB> (and slap me upside the head if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs!)
<matthew_> sonicGB, huh?
<sonicGB> forget it! :-)
<sonicGB> how is kev1n going I wonder?
<kev1n> i have not tried that as yet sonicgb
<goodthing> ok, i have done a mistake with chmod. My raid looks dead now...
<kev1n> i need to reboot to do what i need to do...
<kev1n> i will be online again at this time tomorrow
<sonicGB> kev1n: are you right to get back on with a live CD if you need our help some more?
<sonicGB> I hate sending people of to do mysterious things in winders-land or boot-land, but sometimes it must be done!
<sonicGB> s/of/off/
<goodthing> guys, i did sudo chmod -R 660 /media/backup/. my raid, how bad is that?
<kev1n> yes... i can sonicgb
<kev1n> no problems... what matthew has said makes sense to me..
<sonicGB> kev1n: cool
<kev1n> i should be right from there!
<kev1n> np
<kev1n> thanks heaps sonicgb
<sonicGB> kev1n: it makes perfect sense to me too.. you should be fine
<sonicGB> goodthing: it's not inherently bad.... what grief are you getting specifically?
<goodthing> sonicGB: just no access, but i re-checked the button for open from konqueror and all seems fine again :)
<sonicGB> goodthing: I love it when a plan comes together :-)
<sonicGB> goodthing: however... do you know if your RAID is actually raiding? if this is important to you (and I'm guessing that you wouldn't have RAID at all if it wasn't) then you should poke around to confirm that it is...
<sonicGB> there's really nothing much worse than an elaborate backup plan that turns out to have not been working, but you don't know that it's not working until you need it to have worked :-/
<sonicGB> hey computer, towync ...
<sonicGB> all good?
<towync> yup
<sonicGB> cool :-)
<goodthing> sonicGB: Hmm, how could i check that? $ watch cat /proc/mdstat ?
<towync> it's 2:37am now lol
<sonicGB> goodthing: you seem to have your wits well about you already, pardon me if I'm teaching you how to suck eggs....
* towync see ya in the morning =)
<sonicGB> knowing what's going on in /proc/mdtstat is a good thing... watching is even better
<goodthing> sonicGB: there is nothing wrong with trying to be helpfull. Thanks for the care
<ForgeAus> wow kopete is interesting as an IRC client! lol
<ForgeAus> not exactly what its meant for but its still interesting... kinda like Trillian I guess...
<ForgeAus> actions don't get highlighted well tho
<Sharketor> hello all
<ForgeAus> hey sharky :)
<Sharketor> libglib-dev and glib-dev are the same thing????
<jim__> Looking for suggestions. tried to install a windows program with wine.. the .exe left a file in my /home, and this file has 0 bytes, says it does exist when i try to delete it, or rm it.
<jim__> very strange..
<ForgeAus> yes very strange
<Sharketor> hi ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> sharky I have no idea... they sound quite similar tho
<sonicGB> u welcome goodthing
<sonicGB> ForgeAus: I thought kopete did a pretty good job actually!
<ForgeAus> Sonic, it does... seems to anyway..
<ForgeAus> its just.. not like what I'm used to I guess
<ForgeAus> big pretties for each message
<sonicGB> if the msn support is not what you want, aMSN might be worth a look. It runs on winders, linux, osx.... it seems to cover almost everything that the original (evil) msn does!
<ForgeAus> lol the original MSN was practically malware!... more like annoyware I guess...
<sonicGB> malware works for me!
<sonicGB> aMSN is a little bit evil actually... records webcam chats, records people's avatars, etc...
<sonicGB> :-)
<lupine_85> kopete ftw
<sonicGB> "kopete forever two wheels"?
<ForgeAus> kopetes nice, add a scripting engine and voila!
<sonicGB> w00t
<matthew_> sonicGB, lol, for the win...but you already knew that...didn't you?
<matthew_> k, I'm going to bed....merry christmas everyone!
<lupine_85> nah, kopete "feels the winnest" :p
<sonicGB> matthew_: I'm a cynical person, I feared the worst. I googled and found several options, and chose to repeat the one most unlikely to confu^H^H^H^H^Hoffend the users.. this is an ubuntu channel after all! :-)
<sonicGB> seeya matthew_, merry yesterday! :-)
<matthew_> sonicGB, confu^H^H^H^H^offend    ?
<lupine_85> ^H==backspace
<sonicGB> what lupine_85 said
<ctothej> how do i install linux header files?
<ctothej> module-assistant tells me it cant find them
<ctothej> kernel header files that is
<sonicGB> ctothej: just so you know, you're not being ignored, if someone knows the answer, they'll cut in
<RealisticDragon> looking it up now ;)
<sonicGB> onya RealisticDragon :-)
<RealisticDragon> doing helpdesk on my birthday too :P
<sonicGB> that's the thing with those of us who hang on help channels... we actually don't know anything except how to work google :-) :-) :-)
<sonicGB> happy birthday RealisticDragon :-)
<RealisticDragon> cheers
<RealisticDragon> and i have done it before, i just cant remember the package name :)
<sonicGB> you and me both!
<sonicGB> you an Aussie RealisticDragon ?
<Lynoure> ctothej: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ctothej> sonicGB: ok thanks
<RealisticDragon> no sonicGB
<RealisticDragon> cheers Lynoure :)
<Lynoure> ctothej: (disclaimer, I'm still somewhat ill, so no promises, just best effort)
<sonicGB> thanky Lynoure
<sonicGB> hi henny
<RealisticDragon> lol this laptop actually has the headers installed :P
<sonicGB> RealisticDragon: could be worse... you could get "Darwin Kernel Version 8.8.3" when you type "uname -a" :-) :-(
* sonicGB is working from an evil macbook :-/
<Lynoure> I'm all confused now... RealisticDragon and ctothej are one person?
<RealisticDragon> peu@elrsr-99:~$ uname -a
<RealisticDragon> Linux elrsr-99 2.6.17-10-powerpc #2 Tue Dec 5 22:00:09 UTC 2006 ppc GNU/Linux
<RealisticDragon> no Lynoure, im just me as far as I know
<sonicGB> Lynoure: no, ctothej  is the original question-asker, and RealisticDragon and I are just two random folks trying to help, albeit ineffectively :-)
<Lynoure> sonicGB: Ok, thanks for the clarification
<RealisticDragon> so, i could be running darwin sonicGB :)
<sonicGB> ctothej: did Lynoure's advice sort you out? do let us know if you still need help, ok!
<sonicGB> RealisticDragon: you could be! :-) !!! I'm running os x as-shipped on a c2d black macbook, 'cos I spent the money, I feel that I need to exercise it... (I have a dell x300 beside me with kubuntu 6.10 installed in case I need to actually fire up kubuntu to help someone! :-) )
<ctothej> Lynoure, sonic: thanks im trying it out now
<RealisticDragon> sonicGB: my powerbook runs linux and (verrry occasionally) 10.3.9 in mac on linux... everything works, even suspend on lid close :)
<RealisticDragon> im waiting until after mac world to buy a mac book pro to install linux on to add to my list :) (http://revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/24)
<sonicGB> RealisticDragon: suspend on lid close from *nix? awesome! :-)
<RealisticDragon> takes the same 0.5 secs too :)
<RealisticDragon> sound works, 3d works, everything works :) even wifi with wpa
<sonicGB> strewth! well done!
<RealisticDragon> well done? i just stuck in the disk :P actually, there are a few howtos there for the complicated stuff (hopefully will be less so in 7.04 or on intel)
<sonicGB> I said I was gonna hold off buying a mac until they went intel, then I said I was gonna hold off for dual core.. then I said I was gonna hold off until core 2.... then I couldn't really hold off any more!
<RealisticDragon> i was checking prices and i can get a mac book pro + a round trip ticket to the US for the same price as a UK mac book pro heh
<sonicGB> to be honest, I regret the purchase... OS X sucks big time.... but the hardware has potential
<sonicGB> so it's not wasted
<lupine_85> RealisticDragon: but think of the environment!!!
<Lynoure> RealisticDragon: Only worth it if your time is not worth anything
<lupine_85> nah, USA--
<RealisticDragon> i have to go the us every 2 months anyway lupine_85
<Alzi2> Hey. I don't know where to ask this, so i'll ask this in all channels: I don't like GNOME anymore, it's too slow and too "simple", and it feels too weird to control. I want to install KDE but i don't want to lose any data I have on my pc, but i want the menu's to be clean from GNOME entries. Maybe GNOME removed or something. So, my question is, how to install KDE while preserving data and keeping the menu tidy, and removing GNOME?
<sonicGB> a week after I purchsed the macbook, the rumours about the thin macbook surfaced :-(
<RealisticDragon> sonicGB: i detest os x, because the X11 server is horrific, but the hardware is wonderful
<RealisticDragon> Alzi2: install kubuntu-desktop
<RealisticDragon> then log out and back in again
<RealisticDragon> thin macbook?
<JohnFlux> Alzi2: it should just work
<Alzi2> RealisticDragon, And the menu, then?
<JohnFlux> Alzi2: gnome apps with an obvious kde alternative won't show
<Alzi2> Alright
<sonicGB> RealisticDragon: it's from the usual rumour mongers, but there's apparently a thing macbook[/pro]  coming
<RealisticDragon> Alzi2: you will still have gnome apps on the menu unless you uninstall them but it wont do any harm (you can remove applications from adept once you have kde installed)
<Alzi2> ok
<RealisticDragon> sonicGB: phew, glad to be waiting until after macworld :)
<RealisticDragon> Alzi2: you can run gnome apps inside kde just fine though :)
<Alzi2> If I use aptitude, i can remove kubuntu-desktop, right?
<RealisticDragon> ubuntu-desktop == gnome meta package
<sonicGB> RealisticDragon: you realise of course that if you end up with a macbook thinner than mine that I'm going to have to hate you as a matter of principle?! :-)
<RealisticDragon> lol sorry sonicGB
<sonicGB> you're not sorry at all! :-) :-) :-)
<Alzi2> RealisticDragon, Hmm, i did aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, and it gave a solution and gave it a score -115. what to do?
<sonicGB> RealisticDragon: care to explain "gnome meta package" in layman's terms?
<Alzi2> just say yes?
<RealisticDragon> Alzi2: you can add and remove (k)ubuntu-desktop but it's a meta package - installing it installs a whole bunch of things that wont go away by removing the meta package (a meta package is basically a big list of things that need to be installed, with no actual program of it's own)
<RealisticDragon> Alzi2: im afraid i dont know about scores, but yes installing it should get you kde just fine
<RealisticDragon> sonicGB: that definition and use?
<RealisticDragon> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Alzi2> So should I use aptitude or apt-get? aptitude gives a solution and.. i don't trust it, really
<RealisticDragon> apt get will work :)
<lupine_85> Alzi2: the "solution" is a set of adds & removes
<RealisticDragon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lupine_85>  CHECK what it's removing
<Alzi2> lupine_85, it wants to replace openoffice and stuff..
<lupine_85> Alzi2: replace? Or remove?
<RealisticDragon> sonicGB: so what else have you heard about this new hardware? got any links? want new toys :)
<Alzi2> lupine_85, actually, it won't replace anything at all.. just install new things
<Alzi2> but it has score -115... is it safe?
<lupine_85> probably
<Alzi2> ok
<lupine_85> as long as it's not removing anything, you're fine
<lupine_85> then later you can aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop and have an easier life :)
<Alzi2> well, i really don't like GNOME anymore
<sonicGB> RealisticDragon: I only repeat what I hear from the most unreliable of sources.... digg.com! :-)
<Alzi2> it has become SO INCREDIBLY SLOW, and keeps becoming that no matter what I do
<RealisticDragon> sonicGB: slashdot :/
<froud> Has anyone got a solution to sync mobile phone device (P900) with Kontact (calendar and contact) via kbluetooth? I can pair my computer and phone device but find no way to do sync.
<ForgeAus> theres a package you can get to do synchs, not sure if it will do what oyu need tho
<ForgeAus> saw it somewhere in adept, but I had lotsa additional repositories added
<ForgeAus> I mostly overlooked it because its not something I tend to need/do
<tsdgeos> froud: try kmobiletools
* froud goes to check kmobiletools
<crusty> hallo everybody.........my scaner CANON N670U.....DO NOT WORK 100%....any help?
<entraks> 
<crusty> kubuntu can see the scanner.......but when it come down to scan.......funny things come out...any help?
<crusty> hallo everybody.........my scaner CANON N670U.....DO NOT WORK 100%....any help?
<tsdgeos> crusty: we read it and if nobody answers is because nobodyu can help
<tsdgeos> try sane webpage and google
<crusty> iv done that
<crusty> no change
<crusty> never minde
<crusty> thanks
<MidMark> crusty: keep in mind that to scan it took a lot of time before starting to get warm
<MidMark> about 1-2 minutes
<Alzi2> Okay, so i tried installing kubuntu-desktop with aptitude, and it's nowhere to be found. Many things are missing, so now I am installing it with apt-get..
<Alzi2> I  hope i didn't screw up my system
<crusty> i exclude this possibility
<crusty> is on since 15 minuts
<crusty> iv gotx sane and kodak scann...........same problem
<crusty> probablly a broken scanner
<crusty> no problem guys
<crusty> thanks
<crusty> merry christmas
<rich_> What's a good printer that Kubunto or  any linux likes to install easily?
<MidMark> all HP
<rich_> thanks
<MidMark> HP gives very good support to linux
<Alzi2> anyone?
<tsdgeos> yeah i have a HP all in one and all works fine
<ForgeAus> good to know   :) I got an HP multifunction thats wireless :)
<trk> hi
<froud> tsdgeos: did you get kmobiletools working?
<tsdgeos> froud: not, but i can not detect my phone from the computer so i'm a step behind :D
<petros>  hi, how can i deactivate the shutdown by pressing the power button on the pc?
<froud> tsdgeos: I can see phone via kbluetooth, but even though I did steps http://www.kmobiletools.org/en/node/view/7 I still cant initiatize the phone with Kmobiletools
<tsdgeos> froud: write marco, he'll be probably happy to try to help you
* froud will try a bit longer
<froud> tsdgeos: got it
<froud> tsdgeos: you need to rfcomm bind 0 00:0A:D9:EA:E3:27 not rfcomm bind 0 1
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<tsdgeos> good
<tsdgeos> that's a error on the webpage?
<froud> the directions on the page http://www.kmobiletools.org/en/node/view/7 are good, with the exception of the rfcomm bind command
<froud> tsdgeos: but there is a hint in the sub message link "remember permissions"
<tsdgeos> froud: could you please write marco and tell him?
<froud> tsdgeos: will
<crusty> can i run canon scan N670U with wine??????
<cathal> crusty: only one way 2 find out
<lupine_85> anyone else having trouble with amaroK in random album mode?
<lupine_85> It keeps getting stuck on one albm - disconcerting when it's SOAD while you're trying to sleep :p
<RealisticDragon> sonicGB: read about the new mac book thin version... believed to have nvidia graphics as an option... 12" screen size only :o think ill wait for that :P better drivers
<sonicGB> 12in screen size? wow!
<RealisticDragon> its the ultra portable one
<sonicGB> this one has, I think, 13in? but it's a bit small already
<sonicGB> I thought I wanted small, but on osx, 13in wide is a bit small
<RealisticDragon> mine is a 15" widescreen
<RealisticDragon> its a 12" 1200*800 res screen apparently :o
<cathal> lupine_85: how to u set random album mode?
<RealisticDragon> can plug it into my 23" TFT when im at home ;) and it would be very tiny for travelling
<lupine_85> cathal: Mode->Random->Albums
<lupine_85> RealisticDragon: show-off. /me has 17" at home :(
<sonicGB> this is 13in macbook !pro and 12something by 8something
<RealisticDragon> my 15" powerbook is only 1280*960 so i wouldnt lose much work space on the 12", and its worth it for travel (lower power, lower weight)
<cathal> lupine_85: have u any of the favor options on?
<RealisticDragon> the new 15" are much higher res though
<sonicGB> 1280x800 apparently
<MidMark> how can I mount synced removable devices?
<lupine_85> cathal: no
<MidMark> have to change udev rules?
<RealisticDragon> the new 15" pbs are 1440*900 i think
<crusty> cathal....iv got the exe fine for the scanner...........but i do not remember the comand line tu run in with wine in konsole!
<lupine_85> wine <file>.exe
<cathal> lupine_85: what about the repeat options?
<lupine_85> mm, repeat playlist
* RealisticDragon grins... the WINE developers are talking about porting their direct 10 interface to windows XP since there is only vista support :D
<lupine_85> RealisticDragon: that would be fun
<RealisticDragon> might mean more developers and then better support :o
<lupine_85> only reason MS hasn't done it is because they want people to upgrade to Vistas
<MidMark> have to change udev rules?
<MidMark> to mount synced removable devices?
<Hyper_Mam> anyone is having problems with Kopete to connect to MSN?
<Fri13> Hyper_Mam: Nope... working fine here...
<Hyper_Mam> Fri13: strange, I only get a pwd-error message upon starting kopete...
<Fri13> Hyper_Mam: then "check" your password, do you have autoconnect in use?
<Hyper_Mam> Fri13: yes... autoconnect is in use and pwd is fine
<Hyper_Mam> Fri13: strange, I couldn't close Kopete but had to kill it
<Hyper_Mam> Fri13: now it works again
<Hyper_Mam> brb
<[abhishek] > i am not able to login on jabber with gmail id using kopete
<Danker> hi
<Danker> How should i force umount on busy device?
<lupine_85> Danker: generally, you don't
<Danker> No way to force?
<[abhishek] > i am not able to login on jabber with gmail id using kopete please help
<sjogren> Someone here that can help me with my graphicsdrivers and monitor settings?
<[abhishek] > i am not able to login on jabber with gmail id using kopete
<lupine_85> well, -f and/or -l do the trick, but it's not generally advisable
<Danker> Thanks
<Danker> -l did it
<sjogren> =(
<[abhishek] > i am not able to log in on jabber with my gmail id using kopete please help
<[abhishek] > d
<[abhishek] > i am not able to login on jabber with gmail id using kopete
<[abhishek] > 
<[abhishek] > d
<dominik> hello world
<[abhishek] > dominik: i am not able to login on jabber with gmail id using kopete
<dominik> abhishek: what is the error you are getting
<ubuntu> bonjour
<ibert> hi! how can I activate "STRG-TAB" for switching between Desktops?
<malik__> seesm like that there is no way to convert ntfs into ext3 without formatting
<obi_1> hi
<obi_1> I'm new to ubuntu nd linux and I want get gcc installed (like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120421) the problem is that after this command: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" it said that "build-essential" package can't be found...
<malik__> seesm like that there is no way to convert ntfs into ext3 without formatting...........any ideas?
<lupine_85> malik__: copy stuff to backup, format, copy it back
<lupine_85> you simply can't transparently convert ntfs to ext3
<Fri13> malik__: there are only few filesystems what you can convert to other without data is lost. And you cant convert NTFS only to FAT32 and then it's even big change you loose all... Just copy files somewhere else (backups?) and format....
<lupine_85> FAT16->FAT32 works :D
<lupine_85> erm, that's about it
<Fri13> lupine_85: and fat32 > NTFS works 80% change :-D or ext2 > ext3 very fine :-P
* Rashid is bored
<Rashid> sup
<rizwaan> Environment variable QTDIR is not set
<rizwaan> what should i do..
<rizwaan> export $QTDIR=/usr ???
<sam_> hey all, just after a little help with editing sources.list
<sam_> I can edit it fine in nano, just when it comes to saving the file, I get a "permission is denied" message
<abstruck> sudo nano
<abstruck> you can't edit sources.list from user. you need to be root
<sam_> am running sudo, is that all I need to do?
<sam_> whoops, figured it. Sorry, first time linux user
<dominik> hello world
<andreasw> Hi anybody knows how I can display debug or verbose information while a play Music with Amarok
<andreasw> I ask because playback is suddenly stopped after some time and I don't know why
<stamen> hi
<andreasw> hi
<stamen> how to save the settings in hdparm
<andreasw> look at the file /etc/hdparm.conf
<dominik> I was wondering if someone could tell me how to enable AuthConfig on apache configuration file so that my .htaccess will start working
<dominik> I have created the .htaccess and the .htpassword in the directory, but I can still access the folder without the popup window
<adaptr> dominik: authconfig has nothing directly to do with htaccess working - you have to set your allowoverride options for that
<adaptr> the correct sequence is: IF you have a working htaccess setup, THEN you can use that to configure directory authentication
<stamen> andreasw: 10x
<jordo23> Does KDE have a calculator app?
<adaptr> kalc ?
<adaptr> or possibly kcalc, but who cares
<Silverstar> can anybody tell me where to get up-to-date sources for apt? my ones seems to be outdated... old program versions e.g.
<andreasw> what is outdated?
<Silverstar> not up-to-date ^^
<andreasw> you just have to run apt-get update from time to time
<andreasw> yep I know the meaning but which program for example
<Silverstar> andreasw: iam using adept for apt, and i it lists me old versions... even if i download the new list off the sources...
<adaptr> Silverstar: then don't trust that - use apt-get update && apt-get  upgrade
<Silverstar> for example... err... pioneers, i have 9.5.5, in sources is 9.5.5, but on the homepage of the game its 10.2.2
<andreasw> ah ok
<Silverstar> i'll try... mom
<andreasw> well thats normal
<stamen> where are placed linux headers
<stamen> for Edgy
<andreasw> Silverstar: You won't get the latest program versions for an existing distribution
<stamen> I am instaling VMware
<stamen> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Silverstar> andreasw: that means?
<dominik> adaptr: I know this might sound silly, but I have followed numerous example on how to protect a folder with a .htaccess and .htpasswd files, but i can still acess the folder without asking for username/password :-(
<Silverstar> andreasw: that i need to update to edgy?
<andreasw> Silverstar: well I don't know which version is included in Edgy
<andreasw> Silverstar: Another way is to compile the program and install it without a .deb package
<andreasw> Silverstar: You are using dapper, aren't you?
<Silverstar> yes, iam.
<Silverstar> but iam thinkin about upgrading to edgy
<adaptr> dominik: concept fog. htaccess can never *protect* a directory, only regulate access on top of the "real" access apache grants to it
<adaptr> dominik: in general, htacces sis a security risk, not a feature
<Silverstar> andreasw: yes iam, but iam thinking about upgrading to edgy
<andreasw> ok in Edgy there is Version 0.10.2
<andreasw> I just checked
<Silverstar> ok, thanks.. do i need to uninstall dapper, than installing edgy or how can i upgrade?
<andreasw> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dominik> i know there's nothing like a secure or protected folder that can not be accessed, but I was just working along on some tutorial..
<andreasw> replace all dapper with edgy
<andreasw> then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<adaptr> dominik: so, what are you trying to achieve ? try to be specific
<Silverstar> ok, thx
<dominik> adaptr: I just want to be able to implement the .htaccess and .htpasswd on a folder so that it can ask a user to supply credentials before they are allowed to access the folde
<adaptr> dominik: do you own the web server ?
<dominik> yes
<Silverstar> andreasw: thanks, i'll try
<andreasw> Silverstar: You're Welcome
<dominik> adaptr: yes, I own it
<adaptr> dominik: then why bother with htaccess ?
<adaptr> dominik: unless you now foresee many future to-be protected directories that don't fall into easy categories
<Silverstar> i'll come back, be sure ;) iam a noob with body and soul^^
<dominik> adaptr: I appreciate your help, but all am trying to do is follow some tutorial and create a folder that only 3 people can acess by using .htaccess and .htpasswd restriction..
<dominik> adaptr: if I wanted to o something more 'secure', I would have gone with the database authentification..
<adaptr> dominik: once again, htaccess and htpasswd are *not* THE way to set up restrictions - they are A way, and usually only used when you cannot change the main server config
<adaptr> as in when you don't own the web server, but host a domain on one
<adaptr> dominik: they could presumably serve as a nice framework when you expect to have to do this multiple times, but for a straight auth setup, NOT using htaccess is much simpler
<dominik> adaptr: you are right, but maybe am not putting my requirements across properly...
<adaptr> dominik: no matter, can you paste the url of the howto ?
<dominik> am not trying to implement a production server, just a tutorial lecture that am following as part of a linux course
<adaptr> I'll roll with it
<dominik> adaptr: I will paste on the online material that am following, but my college material can not be accessed without you loging in
<adaptr> dominik: no, just what you say you are following to configure htaccess, if that's openly accessible
<adaptr> it should be, since there's nothing secret about apache
<dominik> adaptr: http://www.elated.com/articles/password-protecting-your-pages-with-htaccess/
* zerozero is upgrading to edgy
<adaptr> dominik: okay, I only read 5 lines so far and I strongly urge you NEVER to do that!
<dominik> adaptr: ok
<adaptr> dominik: whenever some site suggests you use an online htpasswd generator, run screaming in the opposite direction
<adaptr> dominik: apache itself comes with the *required* htpasswd executable, which creates the htpasswd file
<dominik> adaptr: i thought so..
<adaptr> filling in stuff on a web page merely guarantees that someone will own your password
* Silverstar is away: coffee
<adaptr> dominik: usage of htpasswd is bloody simple - man htpasswd if you must see it
<adaptr> dominik: I have no doubt that next they suggest you put your htpasswd file *inside* the directory it's meant to protect - more idiocy
<adaptr> dominik: secure practice strongly advises you to store all passwd related info outside of the documentroot
<dominik> adaptr: as part of the linux course that am taking, we were asked to create a folder and protect it with .htaccess and  .htpassword that only 3 or 4 people can acess by adding them to the access file
<adaptr> unless, again, you can't, if you don't control the webserver
<adaptr> dominik: no other restrictions ?
<adaptr> dominik: note that .htpasswd is *not* a convention, or even recommended - it's a concept
<adaptr> the file could be called anything, and should not be easily identified if you must store it inside the folder
<levander> Where's the application to change my theme under kubuntu?
<dominik> adaptr: we were asked to use two restrictions,,,(1)  .htaccess and .htpasswd  (2) restrict to online a specific IP
<Lynoure> levander: system settings, and a bit scattered about.
<adaptr> dominik: still, I'd advise you to put the passwd file outside of apache's publicly-accessible web space
<Lynoure> levander: mostly under panel, desktop and appearance
<dominik> adaptr: these two restrictions should be configured on the httpd.conf file
<levander> How do I install a theme I got from kde-look.org then?
<adaptr> dominik: so you have the exact text they expect you to use ?
<Lynoure> levander: unless you mean just an icon theme, which is under appearance->icons
<dominik> adaptr: sorry, I don't understand the last question
<levander> I want to install this theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39886
<adaptr> dominik: I scanned over the rest of that tutorial, and it seems very Windoze oriented :)
<Lynoure> levander: I'm going now (a post-xmas party) but kde-look has quite good howtos, I think, and many of those have readmes
<adaptr> dominik: okay, what doesn't work
<dominik> adaptr: we have virtual server setup for us with root access..
<levander> Oh wow, I just read the readme for that theme, there are like four different things you have to do to install a theme in KDE
<adaptr> dominik: you may want to head over to #apache for problems like this
<adaptr> dominik: "root access" being - what ?
<nath> salut
<dominik> adaptr: I have access to the server as the root
<dominik> which means that I can configure the server the way I want
<adaptr> dominik: okay, so that has nothing to do with having a virtual *host* setup - I get it
<levander> KDE may have more applications available than Gnome, but Gnome looks better polished then KDE under Ubuntu.  IMO
<adaptr> dominik: and everybody and his dog can still access the site ?
<levander> Is that a pretty standard opinion?
<adaptr> levander: it's obvioulsy your opinion
<levander> KDE does feel a little faster than GNOME under Ubuntu though.
<adaptr> levander: try XGL, and the difference will go away :)
<lupine_85> for me, KDE is faster than XFCE
<lupine_85> but yeah, YMMV
<levander> adaptr: Have you seen how simple the menus in the task bar are for GNOME?  This Kubuntu has all kinds of things in the menu on the task bar that I'll never use.
<dominik> adaptr: no, its like having your own server and asked to setup a folder on your server so that only 3 people can acess the folder with different rstictions
<levander> adaptr: What's XGI?
<adaptr> levander: no idea, but for info on XGL, google for "beryl" or "compiz" - 3-dimensional desktop goodness
<levander> adaptr: I thought that stuff was for Gnome?
<adaptr> dominik: are you trying to explain apache vhosting to me ? :)
<adaptr> levander: it's not "for" anything - it is a window manager and X server extension
<levander> adaptr: Ah, this I did not know.
<levander> adaptr: I'm waiting for feisty to try that stuff.  When it's better integrated into ubuntu.
<adaptr> levander: if you haven't seen it in action yet I suggest you get cracking - it really is very cool
<adaptr> levander: pfah - integration schmintegration; it took me all of an hour to set it up
<levander> adaptr: I've seen demos, and definitely want it.  Just don't want to mess with it right now, plenty of other stuff to do.
<adaptr> okay, sure
<dominik> adaptr: am just trying to explain what am trying to achieve
<adaptr> dominik: I got it, no worries - pastebin the config you put in httpd.conf ?
<adaptr> you'll have to actually enable htaccess parsing first
<levander> Does Kontact synchronize with any portable devices?  Like with a Palm, or even support SyncML?
<nixternal> levander: yes
<dominik> adaptr: i appreciate your help so far, but how do I pastebin??
<levander> nixternal: yes what? It supports SyncML?
<nixternal> it will work with KPilot
<nixternal> don't know about SyncML
<adaptr> dominik: try pastebin.ca, or any one of a dozen others
<adaptr> it's a web interface for pasting text
<dominik> ok
<adaptr> dominik: for a quick spot check - what is the allowoverride line in your virtual host definition set to?
<tony__> hello .. i want to install a proper driver for my Nvidia Graphic card that i have .. im newbie , so can anyone tell me how to about doing this ?
<andreasw> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<andreasw> then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf replace nv with nvidia
<tony__> do i have to uninstall NV driver that was used as default on my kubuntu ?
<andreasw> no you don't
<tony__> how do you edit xorg.conf ?
<andreasw> I use vim but you can use any editor you want
<tony__> thanks . give me few seconds . i be right back
<Ace2016> how do i extract a tar.gz file via the command line?
<lupine_85> Ace2016: in ubuntu, tar -xf <file>
<adaptr> tar xzf <filename>
<lupine_85> it automagically detects that it's gz, or bz2, or whatever
<andreasw> man tar
<andreasw> ^^
<lupine_85> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lupine_85> :p
<adaptr> lupine_85: rtfn
<lupine_85> omgomgomImtellingonyou
<adaptr> 15 max
<tony__> what command do i need to use to open xorg.conf ???
<dominik> adaptr: http://pastebin.co.uk/7814
<adaptr> tony__: from a GUI, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<lupine_85> tony__: you can open it with any editor you like. If you want to save it, then you need to prefix sudo or kdesu to the command though
<dominik> adaptr: that is where I've pasted the conf file
<adaptr> dominik: thanks, I'll take a look
<lupine_85> in kde: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tony__> thanks, i keep forgetting this commands
* lupine_85 just uses sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dominik> adaptr: splendid
<tony__> i get this error , bash : gksudo command not fount
<tony__> found
<lupine_85> [15:46]  <lupine_85> in kde: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<tony__> i think shold be kdesu ???
<adaptr> dominik: Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/[^.#] * --> that is where your vhost config lives
<adaptr> apache.conf tells us nothing
<adaptr> tony__: yes, sorry
<tony__> thanks.
<tony__> i installed the nvidia and mofied the xorg. do i need to reboot ??
<adaptr> tony__: also, use kate when gedit is not found
<adaptr> tony__: no, restart X
<adaptr> tony__: CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<tony__> thanks
<adaptr> tony__: this *will* log you out, though
<tony__> is ok
<adaptr> forcibly, so if you have anything open, you may just want to .... log out normally :)
<tony__> thanks. im back .
<tony__> how can i tell if changes has took effect ???
<tony__> i can not see difference :)
<andreasw> Did you see the nvidia logo?
<tony__> no
<tony__> i might if i reboot the system
<andreasw> and you changed nv to nvidia?
<andreasw> no wait
* Rob-West is back.
<tony__> yes
<andreasw> press ctrl + alt + f1 log in
<andreasw> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tony__> ok
<tony__> thanks .. i sow the logo : )
<tony__> i greatly appreciate your help :)
<andreasw> you are welcome
<tony__> is nvidia-glx is a driver made by nvidia or is driver that made by linux community ?
<andreasw> it's made by nvidia
<tony__> cool :)
<andreasw> nv is made by the linux community
<tony__> :)
<tony__> someone told me if  i needed to install beryl .. i need to update my graphic cards driver ..
<dominik> adaptr: yes, I have enabled-sites folder in the /etc/apache2 folder
<tony__> so i guess now i can install beryl ?
<adaptr> dominik: okay, so what is in the vhost config ?
<adaptr> tony__: you need xgl as well
<tony__> that never ends :(
<adaptr> tony__: unless you have X 7.1 installed, which has AIGL included
<tony__> whats that x 7.1
<tony__> i have new kubuntu
<tony__> 6.10 edgy i belive
<adaptr> tony__: not really..  to use beryl oir compiz you need an X server, an opengl X server , and opengl working
<andreasw> So a great wate of time
<andreasw> :)
<adaptr> you have an x server, xgl is an opengl x server, and nvidia-glx is opengl for your video card
<tony__> i know i have xserver :) .. the rest is just not someting i know about
<tony__> so now i have nvidia - glx too
<tony__> i guess i ahve to install xgl
<adaptr> tony__: is it active ? run "glxinfo |grep direct"
<tony__> hold on
<brandon_> I have a 7600gs and am running nvidia-glx-legacy
<adaptr> tony__: yes, there are a few repositories that have it, "beerorkid" is the one I use
<adaptr> brandon_: that's.. funny, at least
<tony__> it says direct rendering : yes
<brandon_> adaptr: why the website said to use that driver
<tony__> so i guess ihave xgl installed and running ???
<adaptr> brandon_: okay.... which website ?
<brandon_> anyways I get confused how to switch drivers anyways, because I think regaurldess if they're installed or not they have to be set to that driver in the video card driver settings
<brandon_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaptr> tony__: no, you have GLX running on nvidia :) the next step is to get xgl running
<tony__> can i install that from repo ???
<adaptr> tony__: you need to add a specific repo for it, as it's not in ubuntu's main repo's
<tony__> i see
<adaptr> tony__: google for "ubuntu xgl repository"
<brandon_> okay yeah i read it wrong
<tony__> i think i will do that . :)
<tony__> thaks
<brandon_> if i have nvidia-glx installed, which driver do i want to be using?
<tony__> whats better, xgl or AIGLX ??
<adaptr> tony__: I have this one: "deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main", but re-google or adjust if you have Edgy
<adaptr> tony__: up for grabs - XGL works with the standard Xorg 7.0 - which you have now, but AIGLX is built into 7.1
<tony__> I got to beryl wikki.. with tutorials on how to install for new edgy .
<lupine_85> adaptr: that's pretty old.
<lupine_85> oh, wait. for dapper...
<adaptr> so to get AIGLX workign you need to upgrade your X server
<tony__> ohhh no , i will temper with core of linux ..
<adaptr> lupine_85: okay, give me a new one - I assumed they would upgrade the sources as new ones became available
<tony__> i will not
<tony__> :)
<lupine_85> dapper isn't in the official beryl repo, I'm afraid
<lupine_85> well, not past 0.1.1
<brandon_> brb
<rockprincess> hello everyone!
<dominik> adaptr: here is the host file http://pastebin.co.uk/7815
<adaptr> there's an official beryl repo for ubuntu ?
<adaptr> dominik: looking
<lupine_85> although xorg-air and xserver-xgl are in
<tony__> can i post a link here ?
<rockprincess> is there anyone who can help me with my bluetooth headset? i think i'm that close |           | so completing my configuration....
<tony__> this is what i found to install beryl on ubuntu
<lupine_85> adaptr: (deb) http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ (edgy|feisty) main
<tony__> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<tony__> thats what i found
<adaptr> lupine_85: cool, does that also include xgl ?
<lupine_85> it's got xserver-xgl in, yes
<lupine_85> (for dapper and edgy, not feisty right now)
<adaptr> dominik: two things about that file: 1: there is no servername, so there cannot be any other vhosts - ever
<lupine_85> in fact, there's almost nothing in for feisty. Yet.
* lupine_85 pats konsole
<lupine_85> soon my pretty...
<adaptr> dominik: and 2. AllowOverRide is set to None, so htaccess files are ignored
<adaptr> lupine_85: but not beryl for dapper, then ? :(
<tony__> i realy love to show what linux is capable in term of desktop to window users..
<tony__> lol
<lupine_85> beryl 0.1.1 for i386 only
<lupine_85> trevinho has beryl svn repos for dapper, though
<lupine_85> but getting hold of xorg-air and xserver-xgl dapper amd64 is proving difficult
<adaptr> lupine_85: that's what I'm running now anyway
<adaptr> lupine_85: dapper with beryl 0.1.1
<lupine_85> adaptr: yeah. the latest is (almost) 0.1.4
<adaptr> lupine_85: any repos for that on dapper ?
<rockprincess> i always get this error message when i want to connect to my bluetooth headset, "Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Permission denied" any ideas?
<lupine_85> adaptr: just trevinho's svn on
<lupine_85> one*
<adaptr> lupine_85: source only then , I presume ?
<brandon_> how do I connect an mp3 player?
<brandon_> do I have to mount it?
<adaptr> brandon_: to your ears ?
<lupine_85> adaptr: no, it's compiled beryl packags from the svn source. i386 only.
<brandon_> lol, no, to the pc
<dominik> adaptr: so, which line(s) on which file should I change??
<brandon_> how do I get it to recognize in amaroK
<adaptr> brandon_: depends - some USB connected devicves will be automounted, some will prove.. difficult
<adaptr> lupine_85: got an URL  for that ?
<brandon_> this one is supported
<brandon_> just turn it on?
<brandon_> creative zen:M
<adaptr> brandon_: you mean you haven;t tried that yet ?
* adaptr stares in amazement
<brandon_> lol, no
<brandon_> it's not charged enough yet
<adaptr> it doesn't charge thourgh USB ? get rid of it :)
<adaptr> even my friggin phone charges through USB
<brandon_> no it does
<brandon_> I just wanted to let it charge a bit
<adaptr> okay, so what's the point ?
<lupine_85> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279456
<brandon_> the point is there is no gui on the device
<adaptr> dominik: if you want to get it working on that vhost, change the second allowoverride to AuthConfig, then restart apache
<brandon_> lol and it's on
<dominik> adaptr: ok, let me try it..
<brandon_> adaptr: the device is said to be a camera with dcop kded mediamanager fullList
<brandon_> and something about false
<brandon_> does it need to be mounted?
<Ace2016> How do i run as a different user from the command line?
<lupine_85> Ace2016: su <username>
<Ace2016> lupine_85: but i want just an app to be run, a gui app, i want to run kcontrol as the new user i created
<lupine_85> Ace2016: then su <user> -c "<command>"
<lupine_85> or login as that user...
<abhi> hi everyone
<abhi> somebody has upgraded to fiesty here?
<Ace2016> who?
<abhi> i m asking!
<Ace2016> oh wait nevermind
<Ace2016> abhi: any specific reason why you ned a fiesty user?
<Ace2016> now that just doesn't sound right
<abhi> no i am just asking no specific reason
<abhi> i thought somebody will share there experience with the fiesty
<dominik> adaptr: sorry, could you tell me the line number you want me to change ?
<adaptr> dominik: 12
<Ace2016> Anyone know how i can remove the password from a user?
<adaptr> Ace2016: what do you mean, "remove" ?
<adaptr> Ace2016: you can disable the account, or reset the password - but you can't "remove" it
<gzevspero> Hi, I'd like to copy a home PAL DVD to NTSC using kubuntu. What would be the easiest way to do this?
<Ace2016> so you don't need the password to use "su ace2 -c some_command_here"
<adaptr> gzevspero: transcode
<adaptr> Ace2016: you always need a password for su or sudo
<adaptr> Ace2016: ah - I see; you can use "sudoers" to specify which commands may be executed passwordless
<gzevspero> adaptr: which program can I use? to rip and transcode
<lupine_85> gzevspero: mencoder for the transcoding
<lupine_85> ?dd? for the ripping?
<Ace2016> adaptr: how?
<adaptr> Ace2016: but it is not recommended to allow somebody to use all sudo commands without a password, since this means he is effectively root *all theh time*
<gzevspero> lupine: do I need to rip the original dvd?
<Ace2016> i can use all sudo commands as root so how do i do get access to this other user too?
<adaptr> Ace2016: ever consider to search or think before reflexively asking "how" again?
<adaptr> Ace2016: I don't understand what you mean
<Ace2016> oh wiat i get it
<Ace2016> nope doesn't work sudo su ace2 -c kcontrol gives an error
<adaptr> sjeez - is everybody out to lunch ? :)
<cloakable> Possibly :P
<adaptr> or does this pub close at 5:30
<adaptr> o-kay.. restarting into beryl 0.1.4; fingers crossed
<adaptr> my GOD the burn effect is SO cool
<adaptr> thanks lupine_85
<dominik> adaptr: i tried making the change you recommended, but I got an error
<adaptr> I'm less happy about the settings manager putting everything in one tab, though
<adaptr> dominik: _what was the error_
<dominik> adaptr: I will paste the error on paste bin
<adaptr> sure
<dominik> adaptr: http://pastebin.co.uk/7818
<magicbronson_> anyone have a minute for a wifi question?
<adaptr> dominik: so, what did you change ?
<adaptr> WiFi is evil :)
<magicbronson_> awesome
<sam_> just a quick question: If anyone here uses latex or it's derivatives, what's the best way of going about installing a compiler and what not?
<adaptr> sam_: compiler for what ?
<dominik> adaptr: I removed the 'AllowOverride' on line 12 and replaced it with 'AuthConfig'  http://pastebin.co.uk/7815
<adaptr> dominik: that's not what I said, is it ?
<adaptr> what was the allowoverride set to before you screwed it up ? it was set to "None"
<adaptr> change THAT
<adaptr> allowoverride is an apache directive, there's nothing wrong with it
<dominik> adaptr: sorry, I think am still having hangover from yesterday :)
<adaptr> the argument is what chnages its behaviour
<adaptr> never mind, I chose to remain sober this year - I sympathise
<adaptr> well, not so much "chose" really.. it just sorta happened
<dominik> adaptr: you are the greatest of them all
<dominik> my configuration is now working as expected :) :) :)
<brandon_> well does anyone use the zen:m, or know how to connect it in amarok?
<adaptr> dominik: please have a look at the official apache documentation, it may explain a few things.. such as, why I have been bitching to you about using htaccess, and if your teachers actually know what they're talking about :)
<sam_> adaptr: sorry, a compiler for Latex, it's a typesetting software suite, very powerful, used alot for mathematics papers and the like, got my an High Distinction at university last semester :P
<adaptr> dominik: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/htaccess.html#when
<adaptr> sam_: I know what LaTex is, but an unqualified "compiler" could be for anything...
<sam_> sorry, something similar to Texnic Centre for windows, I'm completely new to linux is all
<adaptr> sam_: aha
<sam_> I'm unfamiliar with what the norm is for linux when it comes to tex
<adaptr> sam_: so presumably you mean a compiler to compile latex source into PostScript ?
<adaptr> sam_: erm.. you did hear that LaTex  and Tex were actually developed for Unix, I hope :)
<sam_> yeah, or *shudder* pdf. And I did know that, but I'm a noob, and windows is familiar :D
<sam_> adaptr: I have seen the error of my ways, praise be to tux :D
<eihnat> can any1 help me with bluetooth device? want to pair my bt donge with headset, but they seem not to communicate.
<adaptr> sam_: no need to get religious over it.. just browse (or search) the synaptic database for anything latex-y
<eihnat> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sam_> thanks :) sorry, there's been a few beers between the start of the installation and now. Also, I've downloaded the nvidia driver package, and when I went to do the sudo  glx enable command, I get the unable to load nvidia kernel driver, any hints?
<sam_> nvidia-glx package that is
<MidMark> hi, someone know how to setup a wpa2 wireless?
<sam_> currently at the driver download area of the nv web site, not sure which driver to use with my dist, kubuntu 6.10 i386
<MidMark> because I've tried a lot, followe howtos... but nothing, no connection
<adaptr> sam_: you'll need to reboot after installing linux-restricted-modules
<lupine_85> sam_: the linux one (9746 probably)
<adaptr> sam_: you don't *ever* donwload nvidia shit directly - it's all in Ubuntu
<lupine_85> oh, wait. ignore me :D
<adaptr> well... unless you like to experiment
<adaptr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sam_> adaptr: figured that, there was just a few linux options
<adaptr> ^^^^^^^
<lupine_85> or you have an 8800 GT?, of course
<lupine_85> but then...
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<adaptr> what's special about the 8800 ?
<sam_> adaptr: well, I'll see how a restart goes then, thanks!
<lupine_85> support only added in the 9xxx series
<brandon_> how do i mount a usb device?
<tdd1984> hey guys what the config file for kubuntu, I changed my display settings around, and now im getting the command prompt/shell
<brandon_> config file?
<brandon_> xorg.conf
<tdd1984> is that what controls my display settings?
<tdd1984> also what folder is located under?
<fdoving> !xconfig | tdd1984
<ubotu> tdd1984: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<lupine_85> tdd1984: yes. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brandon_> ... /etc/X11/xorg
<brandon_> change it to "vesa"
<brandon_> for driver and reboot
<tdd1984> okay
<tdd1984> but
<tdd1984> how do i edit the file again, I can't remember?
<lupine_85> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tdd1984> its not gedit
<tdd1984> okay nano thats it
<brandon_> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> brandon_: kdesu, not sudo; and not at all when X isn't working
<the-erm> What's the command to get dpkg to reconfigure a package ??
<adaptr> dpkg-reconfigure ?
* Rob-West is away Sleeping: Gone away for now.
* Rob-West is back.
<brandon_> lupine_85: help me mount my mp3 player
<adaptr> or was that too obvious?
<tdd1984> is it under screen, or monitor
<tdd1984> ?
<lupine_85> brandon_: sudo mount /dev/<devicefule> /path/to/mountpoint
<lupine_85> possibly with -t <fs-type> as well
<brandon_> lupine_85: how do i see the devie first
<lupine_85> I have no idea what the device file would be
<brandon_> where it is
<tdd1984> What happen is I cahgned it to wide screen from the regular one, and it won't boot up now
<lupine_85> depends on the device, you see...
<brandon_> fdisk -l isn't listingn it
<brandon_> it's usb mp3 player
<brandon_> i mean how do i check and see where it is?
<the-erm> thanks adaptr
<tdd1984> hey brandon was you talking to me on the device?
<lupine_85> brandon_: what device file it's assigned depends on what other devices you've got installed on your PC. It's probably /dev/sdXX thoguh
<brandon_> yeah if you have an answer
<lupine_85> though*
<tdd1984> yes it was device 1 i changed
<brandon_> lupine_85: is there a way to check?
<tdd1984> i changed it to wide screen, then it would not boot after that, I got the shell
<lupine_85> brandon_: probably, but I don't know it
<brandon_> can i mount it as sdXX?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> XX is to be filled in by you
<lupine_85> sd as well, since it might not be
<lupine_85> (but usually is)
<brandon_> oh wth, on my desktop it's listed as a digital camera!
<lupine_85> ...then use that
<brandon_> how do i see it's location?
<tdd1984> okay guess no one in here can answer my question?
<brandon_> in properties it says /
<mrreview> hi
<lupine_85> brandon_: if it's already mounted, it'll be listed in /etc/mtab
<brandon_> there are a lot of listings in here
<brandon_> how can i tell?
<brandon_> procbususb?
<brandon_> binfmt_misc
<brandon_> devpts
<tdd1984> hey guys do you know how i get this back to normal I cahnged it to widescreen, but I can't get it back to normal
<brandon_> camera://Creative Zen Vision@[usb:002,007] /
<tdd1984> brand_: what did you tell me to change it to earlier?
<brandon_> vesa
<tdd1984> where that located at?
<tdd1984> whats vesa doo?
<adaptr> not much...
<brandon_> changes back to the default driver
<tdd1984> do i changed monitor or what?
<tdd1984> where do i change it to vesa at?
<brandon_> idk
<adaptr> tdd1984: I suspect some of your keys are broken
<brandon_> whereever driver is listed
<tdd1984> adaptr my keys?
<brandon_> in quotes
<tdd1984> well thats what im asking
<tdd1984> I see section "screen", section "monitor"?
<adaptr> tdd1984: yes.. primarily your apostrophe
<tdd1984> Yea, but what section?
<tdd1984> device,screen?
<brandon_> device
<tdd1984> okay I have identifier, boardname, busid, driver
<tdd1984> do i changed the driver to vesa
<brandon_> yes
<brandon_> only in quotes
<tdd1984> okay and it will restart the hole video card back to default?
<mrreview> I have little problem trying to start Google Earth.. it shows me this error: ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mrreview> i have installed this libXcursor
<sam_> just tried a reboot, then tried changing to the legacy driver also, still same problem, what was that repository quoted earlier?
<larson9999> where is the add user gui in edgy?
<tdd1984> brandon_: now im getitng nothing, but a green screen?
<tdd1984> brandon_: now im getitng nothing, but a green screen?
<tdd1984> brandon_: now im getitng nothing, but a green screen?\\
<larson9999> it's not there!  oh no! i'll have to add a user the old fashioned way
<bbeck> Has anyone noticed Amarok using 60-80% of the cpu even when it appears to be doing nothing but sitting in the system tray?
<tdd1984> brandon_: i got it working, but vesa went back to i810
<tdd1984> not working, but back to the shell prmompt
<brandon_> did you restart?
<mrreview> is there any solution for this error?
<brandon_> if you did restart than change it back to the way you had it
<mrreview> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<killermach> I just installed a PVR-350 and tvtime says it cannot open video source, anyone have one installed and can give some pointers?
<MidMark> anyone that knows how to configure a wpa2 wireless?
<MidMark> I've followed tons of how-to
<MidMark> there are a lot of confusion about wpa-supplicant, ifupdown :/
<tdd1984> hey guys I changed my resulution, and device 1 under the video configuration to wide screen, but now im getting the shell prompt, how do i get this to boot back up?
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Does anyone know how kubuntu manages auto-mounting?
<XVampireX> and unmounting
<XVampireX> Is it just pure hal/dbus interaction or are there some specific preconfigured settings for them?
<rance> XVampireX: there is a config file, (which I'm looking for still) that controls what kde does with the different types of data it finds, but I'm noticiing several problems with audio cds
<killermach> tdd1984: there should have been a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf made, copy the vackup file over the xorg.conf and you should get a GUI again
<XVampireX> rance: Oh, ok, I asked over at #kde
<XVampireX> Why I need it is because I got to Arch a while ago (From Kubuntu) and it seems like it's really missing out the point
<tdd1984> killermach: do what now?
<XVampireX> But if that won't get resolved soon I think I'm going back to kubuntu :P
<magicbronson_> anyone have any experience with belkin usb wifi adapters?
<killermach> what package is make in?? for years of installing linux distros I've never had to hunt it, being able to compile software was always at my finger tips from install. ubuntu seems to leave it out
<tdd1984> wheres the backup file located at?
<tdd1984> I never made one
<towync> both nvidia driver 9746 and 9631 work with beryl right, just wanted to make sure before i install them, no known problems?
<killermach> tdd1984: look in /etc/X11/ and you will see xorg.conf, this is your current config for X, you should also notice other xorg.conf.whatever files, these are backups
<tdd1984> k hold on
<killermach> tdd1984: you resolution change should have made a backup xorg.conf."whatever" for you
<tdd1984> k i see so it will show a date
<tdd1984> nice I see xorg.conf, xorg.conf~,xorg.conf.1
<killermach> ok, I've installed gcc,g++, automake, and still no make, where is "make"
<tdd1984> killermach: which one do i use?
<towync> o killermach, to set resolution, can i do that when i first install nvidia driver with the command: nvidia-xconfig 1280x1024, i remember i was able to set resolution during nvidia setup last time, but i forget the exact command
<killermach> tdd1984:  I would try the previous dated one, look at the file dates/times
<sam_> another question, after installing my video drivers, I seem to have lost sound. Not sure where to start fixing it. Have checked all volumes and speaker connections, so it's not simple :P Was thinking I may have to change IRQ and DMA settings, if so, how should I do it?
<tdd1984> wheres it showing the date at?
<brandon_> jucato are you here?
<tdd1984> these are the ones I see xorg.conf, xorg.conf~,xorg.conf.1
<killermach> towync: I think you can do something like, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, not sure the exact command
<hyper_ch> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<tdd1984> sorry got disconnected what'd you say
<towync> killermach cool thx i'll search around more and report if i find it exactly
<towync> anyone using beryl with nvidia driver 9631 or 97**, any known problems? i'd like to know before i install one of those new drivers
<killermach> go figure.. "make" is in the "make" package.. I must have over looked it .. sheesh :) I would have thought one of you would have know this right off
<tdd1984> killermach: which one is it xorg.conf~,xorg.conf.1?
<tdd1984> I've done redited it like 10 times since its messed up
<zach_> hey, does anyone know what I should do to mount my secondary hard drive?
<killermach> tdd1984: not the one w/ the tilde, this is usually made as a backup when you edit the file, and will go away when you close the editor, at least vi does this)
<tdd1984> how do i rename the file
<tdd1984> to xorg.conf from xorg.conf~
<tdd1984> okay got it
<zach_> does anyone know how to mount a secondary hd in ubuntu?
<killermach> how come there are no 2.6.x kernel listings in synaptics when I search "kernel"??? I'm trying to build the ivtv driver
<tdd1984> hold on im getting somewhere
<tdd1984> i see my cursor
<tdd1984> great its working
<tdd1984> ill be home in a mintue
<remy> hey can guys help me?
<Ace2016> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<remy> most people dont want to help newbs :p
<remy> Anyway, my friend sent me this: irc.hf-irc.net
<remy> then he sent /j #cake
<remy> how do I connect, etc?
<Ace2016> are you using konversation?
<remy> yeh
<Ace2016> file > server list
<Ace2016> click new
<Ace2016> give it a name, add a server and add the channel to join
<Ace2016> and create a new identity for that network
<remy> ok
<remy> I had my server and channel mixed
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cloakable> Does anyone know how much ram a minimal ubuntu install with kde-core would consume?
<tiago> \nick gunguz
<gunguz> hi
<dennis_> hi there!
<towync> hi
<matthew_> dennis_, what's up? Got a problem w/ kubuntu?
<dennis_> does anyone know if it's safe to connect to just any wireless modem?
<towync> hi mathew_ lol i was "computer" yesterday
<matthew_> towync, oh, cool!
<towync> actually early this morning but it's been 8 hrs
<matthew_> dennis_, I would be careful around coffee shops...there's a method some people use to access personal data
<pwn4tt4ck> hahah
<pwn4tt4ck> I had a friend tell me he was going to coffee shops to get personal data :p
<dennis_> am here at some place and picked up some network, don't know from who
<pwn4tt4ck> I told him that was a bad idea
<froud> Anyone know if the dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy works
<matthew_> dennis_, they setup a wireless access point w/ the same name as a valid one...if you connect to it...someone will be able to see all data that goes through.
<matthew_> dennis_, if you don't know the guy whose network it is...leave it alone....
<matthew_> my opinion only
<towync> lol
<towync> *hint hint*
<towync> j/k
<mohammed> hey guys evening/morning
<pwn4tt4ck> hey
<towync> good afternoon
<pwn4tt4ck> mid-day here
<dennis_> what could they do?
<mohammed> i get
<mohammed> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<mohammed> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mohammed> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<matthew_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mohammed> when i enter this command fxglinfo
<mohammed> i want just to completely remove the existing driver and install the supposed ati driver
<matthew_> mohammed, do this in a console:      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew_> mohammed, you can select the ati driver from there. Don't forget to restart your X server after.
<[atthetopoftheli> kthx
<mohammed> autodetect ?
<matthew_> mohammed, it should
<pwn4tt4ck> My friend is trying to convince me to switch to fedora core four
<pwn4tt4ck> what do you think?
<matthew_> pwn4tt4ck, I would stay with kubuntu, simply because I'm starting to learn all the ins and outs of the system.
<mohammed> ok thanks
<matthew_> mohammed, np
<daedra> pwn4tt4ck, what are your needs in linux?
<pwn4tt4ck> I just really hate windows
<pwn4tt4ck> I wanted something secure that I could program in
<pwn4tt4ck> and linux seems to support that
<daedra> yeah theres mono for VB.net now :)
<fdoving> pwn4tt4ck: you're asking in the correct channel. i'd disagree with your friend. however, if you're new to linux, and your friend know a little bit more than you about linux, you could harvest more from his experience if you use the same distro.
<pwn4tt4ck> makes sense
<pwn4tt4ck> Fundamentally, is either one better than the other?
<VR_> bleurgh! is there possibly a howto on compiling qtcurve?
<fdoving> pwn4tt4ck: it's about taste, i personally prefer the way things are done in ubuntu over the way fedora do things. it's all about what you're comfortable with.
<pwn4tt4ck> awesome, thanks :D
<Xera> hey
<Xera> anyone know where i can get a driver for a radeon gecube 9250? the official one breaks kubuntu
<Blissex> Xera: built into Xorg.
<Xera> really?
<Xera> because this is running slower than my onboard card
<Xera> ._.
<dharmesh> hi
<pwn4tt4ck> hey
<sam_> anyone have any experience with trying to install an Hercules Gamesurround Muse 5.1? I think I'm supposed to use alsa, but I'm unsure
<Blissex> Xera: probably it got autoconfigured with VESA or something liek that or FB. Make sure it is using the 'radeon' driver, it should even have full 3D acceleration via built in DRI.
<pwn4tt4ck> dude, it took me ages to figure wine out :p
<pwn4tt4ck> I feel like such a newb
<dharmesh> hi
<pwn4tt4ck> hello again
<Xera> Blissex: how do i do that?
<Xera> >.<
<pwn4tt4ck> lol
<Blissex> Xera: well, you need to reconfigure X using one of the various methods described on the wiki.
<Blissex> pwn4tt4ck: WINE is quite hard to setup... Don't feel too bad.
<Xera> uh? hard? xd
<lotusleaf> Blissex: wine is simple to setup
<Xera> sudo apt-get install wine
<Xera> winecfg
<Xera> done
<lotusleaf> Blissex: it's easy to build from source too
<pwn4tt4ck> hahaha
* Admiral_Chicago waves to lotusleaf 
<pwn4tt4ck> :p
<lotusleaf> Xera: in kcontrol/admin it sets it up FOR you, no need to use winecfg
<Xera> meh
* lotusleaf returns a leafy wave to Admiral_Chicago ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> rxvt*modifier: alt
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<Admiral_Chicago> irssi :P
<pwn4tt4ck> everytime I've ever installed linux it always chooses gnome... how do I switch to KDE?
<brandon_> anyone here?
<hyper_ch> !pinnacle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinnacle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> pwn4tt4ck: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: yu[
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: download the kubuntu cd or dvd iso *or* sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Xera> pwn4tt4ck: download kubuntu instead of ubuntu? ._.
<hyper_ch> !factoids search pinnacle
<Admiral_Chicago> chose KDE when you log in if you do kubuntu-desktop install
<pwn4tt4ck> which do you guys recommend, kde or gnome? I might switch cause gnome has nothing that works lol
<brandon_> how do i get wine on x86_64?
<Xera> kde rocks
<velle> when using apt-get (or aptitude) how do i get to know if a package is already installed, and if i want to install python how do i get to know which version of python will be installed?
<Theory> pwn4tt4ck: asking in this channel you may get a slightly biased response :-)
<pwn4tt4ck> lol
<pwn4tt4ck> right, kubuntu
<pwn4tt4ck> got it
<Theory> I'd suggest trying both, see which you like better
<pwn4tt4ck> :p
<Admiral_Chicago> pwn4tt4ck: i like KDE
<pwn4tt4ck> I'm pissed at gnome
<kog_> I have a noob question: I installed MySQL, but I have no clue where to start/stop the MySQL server process, or services in general
<Xera> kde > gnome
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm using GNOME now, and it has a lot of nice features. but no KDE is better no doubt
<hyper_ch> kog_: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start/restart/stop
<kog_> thanks
<pwn4tt4ck> so what was the command again? and am I about to lose everything?
<hyper_ch> <-- Xfce :)
<HymnToLife> kog_, sudo /etc/init.d/something [start|stop|restart] 
<kog_> is there a gui tool for browsing services?
<Admiral_Chicago> blasphemy
<HymnToLife> and yeah, for mysql it's mysqld
<hyper_ch> kog_: hmmm.... I use command shell...
<brandon_> has anyone gotten any creative mp3 devices working on linux?
<hyper_ch> kog_: top
<hyper_ch> kog_: ps aux | grep string
<kog_> ok, thanks all
<pwn4tt4ck> word
<pwn4tt4ck> *installs kunbuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: i think there is a tool
<dharmesh> hi every1.... i m a GNOME user... i hav recently installed KDE also. i want 2 knw how 2 update my system like there is a system update utility in GNOME.
<Admiral_Chicago> dharmesh: adept
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: there's Adept, but I use Synaptic in Kubuntu =)
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: Synaptic is delicious
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: for some reason gnomad2 says it's not connected
<Admiral_Chicago> synaptic is a good tool too, I like it
<hyper_ch> dharmesh: or run a cron as root:   apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dharmesh> wht d cammand in konsole?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: have you tried...hmm i forget it
<hyper_ch> or should it be apt-get -y upgrade ?
<brandon_> kzenexplorer?
<dharmesh> is it same like apt-get
<brandon_> yes
<brandon_> and amarok, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> dharmesh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brandon_> is there a way i should mount it?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: sec
<sam_> anyone have any experience with trying to install an Hercules Gamesurround Muse 5.1? I think I'm supposed to use alsa, but I'm unsure
<brandon_> okay
<sam_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dharmesh> pl
<dharmesh> ok
<lotusleaf> !hwdb
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Hardware Database can be found at http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<hyper_ch> Admiral_Chicago: dist-upgrade? a simple upgrade should be fine :)
<dharmesh> thanx wil
<dharmesh> try
<pwn4tt4ck> how did you guys and gals learn all of these linux commands? time spent doing it?
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: I honestly think that I just need to mount it.
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: check in media:/
<Admiral_Chicago> alos, kzenexplorer may work
<brandon_> kzenexplorer says it's not connected too and closes
<Admiral_Chicago> hyper_ch: i just always use that method
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, have it mount...I had that same problem with my sister's player brandon_
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: how do i have it mount, and thank you for the help!
<brandon_> in media:/ it says USB Interface, but on desktop it shows a camera
<brandon_> edit fstab?
<pwn4tt4ck> so after I did the sudo etc kubuntu thing
<Admiral_Chicago> man mount
<TheInfinity> hmm ... then also here the question: is there any known way to get pinnacle pc-tv sat ci to run?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know what file system it uses.
<pwn4tt4ck> which default display thing do I want: Gdm or kdm?
<brandon_> that mtb
<TheInfinity> with suse it works - if google is right - but i want to use kubuntu ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> kdm
<brandon_> libmtb
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: kdm for kde
<pwn4tt4ck> k awsome
<pwn4tt4ck> am I going to lose everything?
<pwn4tt4ck> or is it just adding kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: can you see the files
<brandon_> no
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, right click it can you mount it that wat?
<brandon_> could not read /
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: you can always reconfigure it to use gdm or login to gnome later
<Admiral_Chicago> /s/wat/way
<pwn4tt4ck> lotusleaf: thanks :D
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: yw =)
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf: no, you can log into gnome using kdm
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: which is why I said -or- but thanks ;)
<brandon_> Base URL:  camera://Creative Zen Vision@[usb:002,004] /
<Admiral_Chicago> ah neverming
<lotusleaf> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> i read too quickly
<pwn4tt4ck> :D <-- pwnass face
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: what filesystem do you suspect it is?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: in konqueror, try camera:/
<pwn4tt4ck> everyone: Who knows who Steve Vai is?
<Admiral_Chicago> pwn4tt4ck: who doesn't, but is this on topic?
<TheInfinity> hmm ... noone here who can help me getting this tv card to work?
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: you may also install other window managers/desktop environments  too and use them like openbox, blackbox, fluxbox, enlightenment, xfce, etc.
<lotusleaf> TheInfinity: have you tried #ubuntu ?
<brandon_> camera:/ shows a folder!!!
<brandon_> drag mp3's onto it?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<brandon_> sweet
<lotusleaf> TheInfinity: if people are busy or too hung over from xmas you could also try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and http://www.linuxquestions.org/
<pwn4tt4ck> lotusleaf: I didnt even know any of them existed...
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it's in the media folder
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: there are lots of window managers
<TheInfinity> lotusleaf: thanks *channelhopping is fun* ;)
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: then there's also some pretty things like compiz and beryl ;)
<lotusleaf> TheInfinity: yw
<ReTyPe> i installed kde on my ubuntu, but everything (firefox, azureus) still looks like gnome, how do i fix this ?
<pwn4tt4ck> lotusleaf: I am such a newb
<pwn4tt4ck> :p
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: writing to camera is not supported, cancel, skip, auto skip
<lotusleaf> ReTyPe: kcontrol -> appearance & themes -> gtk styles and fonts
<php-freak> hey guys is there a way i can run dual monitor with kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: hmm hold on
<php-freak> dual desktop with 2 lcd screens?
<Admiral_Chicago> php-freak: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a guide somewhere not sure where
<pwn4tt4ck> php-freak: what version php do you like best?
<Admiral_Chicago> my buffy has it
<Admiral_Chicago> my buddy*
<php-freak> 5.2
<pwn4tt4ck> kthx
<php-freak> admiral_chicago: why?
<Admiral_Chicago> php-freak: ?
<php-freak> admiral_chacigo: how do i run dual desktops?
<php-freak> i got both of my lcd screens up now
<Admiral_Chicago> like I said, there is a guide somewhere...maybe the bot knows
<Admiral_Chicago> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lotusleaf> php-freak: also check wiki.ubuntu.com
<lotusleaf> php-freak: and search the ubuntuforums
<ReTyPe> lotusleaf: and what do i have to change, i tried, but didn't change
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: is it mounted?
<lotusleaf> ReTyPe: make sure you have the gtk2-engines-qt thing installed
<brandon_> how can i check?
<Admiral_Chicago> media:/ in the address bar of Konqui
<php-freak> do i need a dual video card? or will a y adapter work?
<brandon_> it does not say mounted, no
<brandon_> it says camera
<pwn4tt4ck> everyone: What do I do after the kubuntu install?
<brandon_> where my other drives say mounted, it says camera
<pwn4tt4ck> should I restart my whole pc?
<lotusleaf> ReTyPe: then once that's installed, and perhaps the other one too for gtk / qt you can reconfigure it and select Qt
<Admiral_Chicago> right click it, what are the options?
<Admiral_Chicago> is one mount?
<brandon_> digiKam detect and download
<brandon_> no
<kredit> hi, I need some help. I've Asus A6500U notebook with 0,35 Mpixel webcam and the Gaim vv not see the webcam
<brandon_> no mount option
<ReTyPe> gtk2-engines-gt-qt you mean ?
<mindspin> does anybody know how to import mp4 files into kino ?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: okay it's not mounted. hmm, try sudo fdisk -l
<Admiral_Chicago> what filesystems fo you get
<brandon_> it appears as if it's not listed
<Admiral_Chicago> actually i know why.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm try usbls
<pwn4tt4ck> ok help now
<pwn4tt4ck> its finished doing its thing
<pwn4tt4ck> what do I do?
<brandon_> usbls?
<Admiral_Chicago> that's not a command nvm
<brandon_> command not found
<mindspin> lsusb?
<Admiral_Chicago> thats it
<brandon_> yeah
<brandon_> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 041e:413e Creative Technology, Ltd
<brandon_> there it is
<amb> Hej r nn som vet hur man installerar NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1 i ubuntu 6.06?
<pwn4tt4ck> How do I switch to KDE?
<brandon_> can i mount from usb
<mindspin> !swe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindspin> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Admiral_Chicago> that's a good question
<mindspin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> let's find ouy
<Admiral_Chicago> /s/ouy/out
<php-freak> now i will need a dual video card to support the dual desktop with 2 lcd screens right? or can I just use a y adapter
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm the bot doesn't know
<pwn4tt4ck> hola eduardo
<pwn4tt4ck> kthe
<pwn4tt4ck> admiral_chicago: How do I switch to kde plz?
<mindspin> from gnome?
<pwn4tt4ck> mindspin: yes
<dharmesh> is there a graphics add/remove in KDE
<dharmesh> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> pwn4tt4ck: did you install kubuntu?
<pwn4tt4ck> chicago: uyes
<Admiral_Chicago> dharmesh: yes there is
<mindspin> sudo apt-get install kubuntu.-desktop should do
<mindspin> without the .
<Admiral_Chicago> pwn4tt4ck: restare X. ctrl + shift +backspace
<dharmesh> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> then log in as KDE
<mindspin> oh you have kde installed ;-)
<pwn4tt4ck> chicago: thanks :D
<dettoaltrimenti_> does anyone here use Knowit? typing replaces selection, and I don't know how to fix this
<dharmesh> but its doesnt show all programs(packages) frm all respo
<dharmesh> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> dharmesh: adept_manager
<dharmesh> thanx will try
<pwn4tt4ck> admiral_chicago: I'm confused again. where do I do ctrl-shift-backspace?
<brandon_> any ideas Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> oh you're on GNOME sorry. just log out
<pwn4tt4ck> lol ok
<pwn4tt4ck> bbs
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: google mount usb i think
<dharmesh> i think i wil stick 2 GNOME this KDE is not my kind
<Admiral_Chicago> no?
<dharmesh> its very confusin with all its K
<Admiral_Chicago> well to each his own
<brandon_> brandon@smith:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<brandon_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/usb busy
<brandon_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: use what works for you, K? :P
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a directory /mnt/usb?
<brandon_> yes
<dharmesh> i dont knw y thy had 2 name every thing wid K
<psychiccyberfrea> when I put in the live CD to install, It goes through the regular boot process and then I get some console saying "could not access tty; job controll turned off"
<dharmesh> thank God GNOME is not like tht
<mindspin> like gedit
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: yes there is
<dharmesh> or GONSOLE
<dharmesh> :)
<psychiccyberfrea> can someone help plx
<psychiccyberfrea> *plz
<dharmesh> its terminal n not GONSOLE
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: glipper?
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: oops, too late =)
<mindspin> gonversation
<dharmesh> a few only pal
<lotusleaf> gThumb
<lotusleaf> gphoto
<lotusleaf> gimp gwenview
<cloakable> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> glipper is based on klipper
<lotusleaf> gxine
<lotusleaf> etc.
<mindspin> dharmish, for being not connected to a server its console for my
<Admiral_Chicago> gwenview is a KDE app
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: please help
<lotusleaf> gftp
<lotusleaf> gwget the list goes on
<psychiccyberfrea> gonqueror
<dharmesh> i knw but not 2 d extend KDE components r named wid K
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: so much for your point =)
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: you might want to try something like fluxbox or openbox ;)
<dharmesh> ok
<mindspin> dharmesh if that k issue is your only problem, then you are a lucky one
<dharmesh> how come?
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<mindspin> how come what? imho its not of any importance how programs are named...
<dharmesh> seriously .............. where d hell is synaptic here in KDE ............ havnt found it yet
<pwn4tt4ck> IT WORKS
<pwn4tt4ck> I am now in KDE
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: synaptic works great in kde
<mindspin> adept would do or try kynaptic, if installed
<pwn4tt4ck> and this is a helluva lot better than gnome
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: System -> Synaptic
<mindspin> or even synaptic indeed
<dharmesh> just imagine if all our names were also wid a single alphabet thn
<lotusleaf> pwn4tt4ck: indeed
<dharmesh> wudnt it b boring man
<lotusleaf> dharmesh: #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<mindspin> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<brandon_> does anyone know how to mount a usb hard drive?
<lotusleaf>  Kubuntu
<B-Minus> it does that automatic here
<mindspin> does anybody know how to import mp4 files into kino ?
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: sorry i got distracted on AIM
<Admiral_Chicago> brandon_: i'm not sure to be honest
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd search around on the forums
<brandon_> gah, i just made a post
<brandon_> only one other person had the problem of not being able to get it to work with gnomad2
<dharmesh> any1 used federa ?
* Admiral_Chicago has too
<Admiral_Chicago> i have, it blows
<dharmesh> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> that's just my opinion, I have a friend who likes it alot
<dharmesh> so d best linux GNU is..........................
<mindspin> mine
<brandon_> Admiral_Chicago: new message...
<brandon_> brandon@smith:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /mnt/usb
<brandon_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<brandon_>        missing codepage or other error
<brandon_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<brandon_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<pwn4tt4ck> do I have to reinstall wine?
<Admiral_Chicago> change the file system
<brandon_> how
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /mnt/usb
<Admiral_Chicago> err change the ntfs to fat32
<pwn4tt4ck> why doesnt sound work in Kaffeen?
<brandon_> no-go
<Admiral_Chicago> might be vfat or something else
<brandon_> yeah, doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure, good luck with it.
* Admiral_Chicago AFK
<php-freak> okay I need a dual headed video card, cause I don't think this y adapter is going to work :(
<psychiccyberfrea> when I put in the live CD to install, It goes through the regular boot process and then I get some console saying "could not access tty; job controll turned off"
<dharmesh> can amarok play mp3? if yes how ?
<mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<php-freak> from the shell, how can i tell what my exact graphics card is?
<dharmesh> guys ono
<computer> hey what command checks the nvidia fps
<tsdgeos> php-freak: lspci should be enough
<computer> like i remember there was a ball bouncing around or something like that
<sam_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<karmikaze> can anyone recommend a good gui program for ripping dvds and converting video formats??
<computer> k3b
<computer> anyone know what makes the nvidia ball come out
<computer> or was it cube
<cryptom> Hi all, I'm using ubuntu-server and updated yesterday from dapper to edgy, since then (fstab was changed), I get the error: findfs: Unable to resolve 'UUID=some-uuid'
<cryptom> but only with the /-partition, the swap partition works
<karmikaze> not to burn, to rip
<karmikaze> into a practical format like avi
<cryptom> and in addition to that, my keyboard gets dead as soon as grub passes control over to the "-server" kernel (worked fine with dapper)
<php-freak> ahhh
<pwn4tt4ck> all: why doesnt flash like to show everything?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, can I get some help in getting Samba set up on my box?
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Sure
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: problem number 1 is that when I go into system settings -> network settings and click on admin mode, it just gives me a blank screen.
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: try kcmshell kcmsambaconf
<cloakable> That should get the configuration up.
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Or kdesu kcmshell kcmsambaconf
<cloakable> That will start it as root.
<sync350> I'm trying to set up a Photosmart C5100 Series printer, and everytime i set it up to the router, and add it as a network printer, it freezes after I click on the IP of the printer.  So I've tried plugging it into the USB port on my computer, but everytime I set it up, and click test... I get "cannot create temporary printer" and when I finish it tells me that I "don't have access to the requested resource".  Anyone know what I should 
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: plain kcmshell gives me the appropriate pop-up. Clicking on admin mode gives me a blank screen.
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: adding a kdesu before that doesn't even show the pop-up.
<Captain_Haddock> maybe that's the problem?
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: ah, I got it by using sudo from the command line.
<Captain_Haddock> cheers!
<cloakable> No problem :
<cloakable> :)
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: so this is a kdesu problem?
<pwn4tt4ck> how do I start my own chat?
<neoncode> Is their a limit to how many sessions i can have open at once? The ones I launch from "kmenu --> Switch User --> Start New Session" I mean.
<sync350> anyone got any suggestions?
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Yeah. I get problems with kdesu on a lot of apps.
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: ah :(
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: I prefer using sudo instead, for a lot of things.
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: ok. I'll start system settings from here on in via the command line..
<Captain_Haddock> rather defeats the purpose though..
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Doesn't it though?
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: when I'm on the "sharing", I can't seem to enable "NFS" sharing..
<Captain_Haddock> should I install something for this?
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Yeah, but I've never looked how - all the other hosts on my network use SMB.
<Captain_Haddock> I've selected and applied "Advanced sharing".
<pwn4tt4ck> why arent there any operators?
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Fair enough :)
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: (that didn't actually help much :P)
<Captain_Haddock> selecting advanced sharing, that is..
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Why do you need to enable NFS?
<Captain_Haddock> ok, NFS is postponed.. next question:
<VR_> sweet jesus... qtcurve is AWESOME
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: I actually have an old box (my brother's) running suse 9.3, whose files I want to transfer over and then update to kubuntu.
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: And it's not running samba?
<Captain_Haddock> cloakable: I think it is. I didn't know that two linux boxes could share via samba :o
<Captain_Haddock> I thought that's what NFS is for :P
<Captain_Haddock> bbia 30 minutes.
<Captain_Haddock> thanks for your help cloakable!
<cloakable> Captain_Haddock: Yep. All Samba dows is make your box look like a windows box on the network, and let you connect to windows boxes :)
<timothy> hey
<xj24> how can i print a pdf scaled to x%?
<alwa> hello ... has some a link to the deb file of acerhk
<flavia> hello everybody, can anybody help me with autodetecting my mp3 player? I'm able to mount it manually and it shows with lsusb, I've also tried to add it to vfat but it still doesn't seem to mount automatically
<flavia> sorry I meant I added it to fstab
<daniel77> hi
<daniel77> i have just installed beryl, how to configure it
<daniel77> :D
<remy> help
<lupine_85> daniel77: configure it with beryl-settings
<remy> k, it autoconnects me as remy as my nick, how do I change that?
<remy> cause I'm getting tired of /nick
<daniel77> can you give me sometips
<daniel77> plz
<daniel77> for example, how to make a window transparent when i'm moving it
<genii> matthew_ :)
<genii> stdin Did ya get Herd1 sorted out?
* genii pokes stdin with a stick
<kraut> moin
<Admiral_Chicago> remy: what client?
<remy> konversation
<remy> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> remy: go to server list, on file
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<remy> lol k
<VR_> you know what
<VR_> i think qtcurve should be the default style for KDE
<VR_> it convinced me to leave gnome behind for christ's sake
<remy> got it
<remy> thanks admiral_chicago
<pwn4tt4ck> word up
<VR_> word, pwn4tt4ck
<VR_> pizzwn
<pwn4tt4ck> lmao
<VR_> i hated the way firefox looked in kde
<pwn4tt4ck> I use kopete
<VR_> now i'm very happy
<intelikey> i hated the way ff looked out of kde too
<VR_> intelikey: what was your solution
<linopil> where do I tell ubuntu what lang to use for upper ascii AKA non-unicode ?
<intelikey> don't use it.
<VR_> ha!
<VR_> fool!
<lupine_85> konqueror > firefox
<VR_> No way, son
<pwn4tt4ck> yeh
<VR_> FF rules all
<pwn4tt4ck> 'cept konqueror, who rules firefox
<intelikey> ff smells of an unsaviory stench.
<linopil> where do I tell ubuntu what lang to use for upper ascii AKA non-unicode ?
<VR_> come on man, gmail doesnt even like konq
<VR_> i mean come ON
<pwn4tt4ck> come off!
<intelikey> so who wants gmail
<pwn4tt4ck> </3 gmail
<pwn4tt4ck> I dont see the problem with hotmail lmfao
* cloakable uses kmail with gmail :P
<cloakable> pwn4tt4ck: hotmail has no pop3 :P
<pwn4tt4ck> true
<pwn4tt4ck> I use my server for mail too :D
<VR_> ha! hotmail
<pwn4tt4ck> My family all know my hotmail account
<pwn4tt4ck> so I use it
<VR_> uh huh
<VR_> but seriously
<VR_> firefox
<VR_> give it a chance
<intelikey> last time i looded at hotmail spam bots all knew it too....
<pwn4tt4ck> hmm
<pwn4tt4ck> Maybe I should just use my server from now on...
<VR_> it looks so beautifully nice with qtcurves
<pwn4tt4ck> brb let me set that up
<intelikey> VR_ i gave ff a chance.  i have absolutely no use for it.
<VR_> yes, but intelikey, sir!
<VR_> some websites look so horrid in konq
<intelikey> VR_ i never said konq either.
<intelikey> well not in this convo
<cloakable> VR_: Yeah, and konq is the standards compliant one :P
<pwn4tt4ck> I forgot my freakin' password to my server
<pwn4tt4ck> :|
<intelikey> hehhe that's why i don't use a passwd,   well not why but it prevents that.
<VR_> i also dont know how to set up flash9 in konq
<intelikey> i also don't do flash.
<VR_> intelikey: you're old-school, sir
<intelikey> yup
<VR_> how do you view half the websites on the internet
<pwn4tt4ck> magic
* intelikey wonders how long it would take to view half the websites on the internet .....
<pwn4tt4ck> hahaha
<VR_> hehe
<pwn4tt4ck> so, quien here habla the espanol?
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cplusplus> hi
<pwn4tt4ck> hahaha
<timothy> is there a cli method of doing  Ctrl-Alt-plus
<Fibbs> Hi folks
<pwn4tt4ck> hey fibbs
<Fibbs> i have a problem with mkinitramfs, it does not accept the parameters --supported-target-version and --supported-host-version, the manpage tells me it does so, is this a known bug or something like this?
<intelikey> timothy indeed,   but i dont know what it is.
<levander> I've been downloading with KTorrent for a few hours now but still no uploading going on.  I forwarded the two port numbers in Settings -> Configure KTorrent -> Downloads.  Any idea what else could be wrong?
<cloakable> levander: Perhaps nobody is uploading from you?
<levander> cloakable: is that normal?  i'm kind of new to bittorrent
<Fibbs> my problem is that installation of linux-image-generic fails because the postinst script tries to call the command /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs --supported-host-version=2.6.17-10-generic --supported-target-version=2.6.17-10-generic to find out if mkinitrd is able to create a ramdisk for this kernel version
<Fibbs> if i invoke the command manually, i get: /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: unrecognized option `--supported-host-version=2.6.17-10-generic'
<levander> I wish there was some way KTorrent would tell me if I'm available to download from or not...
<Fibbs> any ideas?
<fdoving> Fibbs: is this feisty?
<intelikey> Fibbs try dropping the = and using a space ?
<Fibbs> intelikey: edgy
<levander> the man page does say he's supposed to have a space
<cloakable> levander: It happens to me all the time.
<Fibbs> same problem with spaces
<levander> cloakable: okay, maybe it's nothing to worry about
<Fibbs> and the manpage DOES tell me to use the "="
<levander> Fibbs: the man page has an alternate "hversion" argument you can pass
<levander> Fibbs: nevermind, i misread
<Fibbs> levander: it has not
<levander> Fibbs: put a space after the equals?  that might be what that man page is saying
<levander> Fibbs: try it, but i saw something else that makes me think it's not right
<intelikey> well at any rate fibbs,  why not use that simplest string  "mkinitramfs -o /boot/initramfs.img-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17-10-generic "
<levander> Fibbs: what kernel are you running now?
<Fibbs> levander: 2.6.17-10-generic
<levander> Fibbs: try just taking the --supported-host-version option out...
<Fibbs> intelikey: i am not trying to invoke the command manually, but dpkg-reconfigure on linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic fails because of this
<Fibbs> levander: So i will have to remaster the deb-file for the kernel image? This can't be the solution...
<Fibbs> levander: I think i have a broken mkinitramfs on my system
<sedat> how can I resize an avi file
<levander> Fibbs: I just ran the command here, got the same thing you got
<intelikey> Fibbs yes i see that.   you were obviously playing around in /etc/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst   so test it.   you can duplicate the line and comment out one then edit the other.
<sedat> I just want to shrink it from 348MB  to 340MB without re encoding
<levander> Fibbs: I think the man page is out of synch with the binary, just type "mkinitramfs" to see the compiled in help message.
<Fibbs> levander: yes there is no such option anymore
<Fibbs> so the problem is in the actual kernel image package?
<Fibbs> i can't imagine that, so nobody would be able to install/upgrade a kernel
<levander> well, you could probably get the script to run by hardcoded a true value in that script since you know the answer to your question, in your one specific scenario
<Fibbs> Or is my system missing some binaries?
<levander> but, I don't know if that accomplishes everything you're trying to accomplish or not
<intelikey> Fibbs doesn't sound unresonable to me  this is ubuntu you know.
<levander> Fibbs: it's the same mkinitramfs as I have here.
<brandon_> how do I run a program as root?
<Fibbs> levander: do you have yaird installed?
<intelikey> !sudo | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sedat> how can I resize an avi file
<levander> Fibbs: just checked, no aird
<levander> or yaird either
<brandon_> intelikey: you're here!  can you help me put some files on my creative zen:M?
<brandon_> gnomad2 isn't recognizing it, nor is amarok
<intelikey> brandon_ what's that ?
<brandon_> an mp3 player
<intelikey> does that answer your Q ?
<brandon_> yeah.
<fdoving> Fibbs: the manpage for mkinitramfs is wrong. the edgy version does not support those options. (mkinitramfs)
<brandon_> intelikey: do you know how to mount usb drives?
<intelikey> brandon_ well i really don't know   but it should be as simple as mounting it and coping
<intelikey> usb  yeah
<brandon_> how can I mount it?
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/sda /mountpoint
<intelikey> check the address with lsusb
<Fibbs> I accept if mkinitramfs does not anymore support these options, but what i don't understand is why the installation postinst script of the kernel image package is trying to invoke it and why _i_ have problems with it and any other people not
<brandon_> intelikey: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 041e:413e Creative Technology, Ltd
<fdoving> Fibbs: i'll look into it.
<brandon_> what would my mount look like
<intelikey> brandon_ likely sdb  or sdb1 depending if it's partitioned or not.
<intelikey> brandon_ /media/sdb   or some such.   mount point is an empty dirrectory
<Fibbs> fdoving: thanks, i do really not understand this and i am searching for the solution a long time
<brandon_> so "sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/usb
<brandon_> how do you know the drive is sdb
<intelikey> brandon_ try it
<intelikey> brandon_  ls /media
<intelikey> that will list mountpoints.
<brandon_> cdrom  cdrom0  mp3  Smith
<brandon_> i created mp3
<brandon_> for it
<intelikey> brandon_ have any sata or scsi disks ?     or other mounted usb devices ?
<brandon_> sata
<brandon_> i don't believe i have any other mounted usb devices
<intelikey> ok that's probably sda  with partitions being sda1 sda2 sda5   and the like.    so i'd start with   sdb    :)
<brandon_> sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/mp3  returns  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<intelikey> that generally means it's not the right device node
<intelikey> try sdb1
<brandon_> it went through
<brandon_> now mount -a?
<intelikey> df will tell you also.
<intelikey> not -a tho
<intelikey> just mount    or   df -h
<intelikey> should show you what you have mounted.
<brandon_> it mounted my sata2 disk
<brandon_> i need to mount the usb disk
<intelikey> umount it and try sdc
<brandon_> umount /dev/sdb1?
<intelikey> or the mountpoint
<intelikey> sudo umount /media/mp3
<Tuju> fscking fsck fsck fedora #"%!@!%&/
<Tuju> how i install kubuntu?
<brandon_> mount:  special device /dev/sdc does not exist
<Tuju> http://ftp.estpak.ee/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/ there is no flash memory image
<Tuju> can't i boot the installation from a flash?
<intelikey> !alternate install
<intelikey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Tuju> mmmm
<brandon_> intelikey: can i mount from the usb location
<intelikey> brandon_ yeah i think so   you mean /proc/usb/*   ?
<brandon_> yeah
<intelikey> or /dev/usb/bus/* ?
<brandon_> i'm not sure
<intelikey> heh it would help me help you if i actually had something usb....    lol
<Tuju> eh - i don't need 'ubiqite issues'
<intelikey>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  ^^^
<intelikey> !alternatecd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mvst> hey can anyone help me with a soundcard problem?
<Tuju> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<brandon_> yeah i'm not sure how to do this
<brandon_> mount: special device /dev/usb/bus/usb02 does not exist
<intelikey> use the tab key on that.  you probably don't mount the bus but a device on the bus
<intelikey> :)
<Tuju> is it really so that there are no readymade flash images?
<Fibbs> fdoving: i think the postinst script _should_ invoke mkinitramfs-kpkg instead of mkinitramfs, but it does not so in my case, mkinitramfs-kpkg exists on my system
<mvst> usb devives could be mounted on /dev/sdaX the x is the device bnumber
<Fibbs> fdoving: but my perl is not so good at all
<mvst> devices
<Tuju> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick there is ten A4 instructions how to make one.
<mildner__> hi
<intelikey> mvst may not be sd"A"   seeing that there are sata disks also.
<mildner__> anybody familiar with dvb-t
<brandon_> how do i know which usbdev each device belongs to?
<intelikey> mvst also may not be partitioned ?
<Tuju> looks like ubuntu is still in cave and i don't have time for such
<fdoving> Fibbs: hmm.. ok. anyway.. dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic works here. must be something wrong with your setup somehow.
<Fibbs> fdoving: yes it is, but i have no further idea what
<brandon_> inteli?
<mvst> lol i once mounted my usb drive through sda1 thats all i was saying
<intelikey> brandon_ i'd probably check /proc/partitions  and try mounting everything in /dev/sd*  that wasn't a known sata.   i.e.  exclude sdb  you know what it is already.
<mildner__> anybody familiar with DVB-T  Digital Television stick
<fdoving> Fibbs: if perl doesn't work well the postinst script won't behave as it should. i think that is perl for kernels.
<intelikey> brandon_ start low and work your way up.   sdc sdc1 sdd sdd1   and so forth.
<Fibbs> fdoving: i didn't understand this...
<brandon_> nothing is listed that would be this drive
<brandon_> I think it is partitioned as the only item listed with df is a 10mb drive
<brandon_> which i believe is why it is listed as camera
<intelikey> if fd lists it it's mounted....
<brandon_> .. /proc/bus/usb
<intelikey>  /dev/root             4.2G  2.6G  1.6G  63% /  <<< first thing is the device  then size last is mountpoint.
<intelikey> that's from df -h   ^
<brandon_> even a tool designed for it does not open it
<Fibbs> fdoving: apt-get install linux-image-generic gives me the following: Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version 2.6.17-10-generic on running kernel 2.6.17-10-generic in /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs, this tells me that the postinst script _is_ invoking the mkinitramfs tool, which does _not_ support the given parameters, as we found out. mkinitramfs-kpkg would accept them, but is not called
<Fibbs> .
<brandon_> sudo gnomad2 returns no jukeboxes found on USB bus
<Fibbs> i think i will manually rewrite mkinitramfs to return true when one of the failing parameters are is given
<brandon_> because the camera:/ directory is there when the device is plugged in
<intelikey> Fibbs easier to temp move it and link mkinitramfs-kpkg mkinitramfs
<brandon_> this location... camera://Creative Zen Vision@[usb:002,005] /
<intelikey> so the install script uses a tool that works  them unlink and move it back.
<Fibbs> intelikey: umm nice idea, you're right
<intelikey> actually the easy way would be edit the postinst script.
<brandon_> writing to camera is not supported
<brandon_> i hate devices
<brandon_> so out of the way
<intelikey> brandon_ yeah you'll probably need root permissions there   kdesu konqueror     maybe.
<fdoving> Fibbs: try to get the mkinitramfs tool for feisty. http://packages.ubuntu.com
<brandon_> again same error
<intelikey> brandon_ is it listed in    mount    ?
<brandon_> check with df?
<intelikey> no mount
<brandon_> i can't tell...  http://pastebin.ca/292725
<brandon_> the camera should be, idk why it's listed as camera though, it's an mp3 player/ video player/ picture viewer
<intelikey> not listed in that paste.
<brandon_> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)   is my closest guess
<brandon_> okay it's not
<intelikey> paste the output of    df-h
<intelikey> paste the output of    df -h
<intelikey> with the space.
<brandon_> http://pastebin.ca/292728
<matahari> hi
<matahari> i have problems with kwlan
<matahari> it works fine with my wired ethernet connection
<matahari> but it won'twork with my wireless network
<intelikey> not listed there either.
<matahari> i use a netgear wgt511t pcmcia card
<mats> a quick question, why is my pictures so unscarp?
<matahari> and this card is atheros based
<intelikey> brandon_ you did try       sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mp3       ?
<brandon_> yes
<intelikey> it errored ?
<brandon_> mount point does not exist
<intelikey> k
<matahari> Trying to associate with 00:14:6c:24:da:92 (SSID='Home' freq=2437 MHz)
<matahari> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME] : Invalid argument
<matahari> Association request to the driver failed
<matahari> Associated with 00:14:6c:24:da:92
<brandon_> is there anything i can do to get it working with gnomad2
<intelikey> you do see the error you posted.    <brandon_> mount point does not exist
<matahari> this is the output of wpa_supplicant
<brandon_> that seems the simplest route
<brandon_> yes i do
<matahari> i get an ip adress and everything
<brandon_> but i don't know what other mount point to try
<matahari> but dns lookup etc. fails
<intelikey> sudo mkdir /media/mp3
<brandon_> oh i mean mount special device
<matahari> it says always "network is unreachable"
<brandon_> is what i meant to say
<matahari> any ideas?
<brandon_> intelikey: i typed it wrong
<intelikey> brandon_ same error for       sdc   sdd   sdd1    ?
<brandon_> yes
<brandon_> is there anything i can do to get gnomad2 to recognize it?
<brandon_> that seems the simplest route
<brandon_> as it is a program that supports the device
<brandon_> but is simply not seeing it on the usb hub
<intelikey> brandon_ simple if the device is accessable    but if the device is not accessable the gui is no better at reaching things than the cli.
<brandon_> true
<intelikey> umplug  and replug it. ?
<intelikey> usb is sometimes funny that way...
<brandon_> okay, and now df?
<intelikey> no try your  gnomad2
<brandon_> nope
* intelikey repetes that df only lists mounted file systems.
<intelikey> lets take a shot in the dark here    sudo fdisk -l       see if that lists anything besides your two sata disks.
<brandon_> sda1 2 and 5
<mats> Any one who know why my webbrowser and pictures get tiny-tiny blurr.. is it my xorg setup i have to fix? When the menu and everyting else is fine
<intelikey> matahari i wasn't ignoring you.   i simply know nothing about networking.
<brandon_> i don't believe it's listed here
<matahari> anyone here who knows?
<matahari> or any suggestions for another irc chan?
<intelikey> fdoving probably.
<mats> i would recomending /msg fdoving and he will help you..
<fdoving> matahari: what was the question?
<matahari> kwlan seems not to work correctly
<matahari> due to the fact that kwlan is a gui for wpasupplicant - wpasupplicant doesn't work correctly
<brandon_> why does microsoft have to screw over every single device
<brandon_> on earth
<intelikey> brandon_ then i'll have to return to my first answer.      "what's that? "       sorry we didn't knock a hommer that time.   ya know babe ruth struck out more than he hommered....   :)
<matahari> it connects to the wireless network, but it says at a ping: "network is unreachable"
<fdoving> matahari: does the device have an IP?
<matahari> yes
<intelikey> i gotta run.   have fun if ya can.  and good luck to your pinguin.
<fdoving> matahari: is it set static or by dhcp?
<brandon_> right but i can't code a driver myself
<matahari> dhcp
<brandon_> i wouldn't now where to start
<brandon_> or how to crack this microsoft bypass crap
<fdoving> matahari: ok, when you got an ip, you also got an default route. can you ping it?
<matahari> no
<matahari> it says: "network is unreachable"
<cloakable> So no ip
<fdoving> matahari: ok. but you did get an default route right? you don't have any other devices connected to the same network?
<matahari> yes
<cplusplus> is it possible to create a 10mb fat32 image file with dd? how big sould be the cluster size?
<fdoving> matahari: what device? can you for example get the device to work with knetworkmanager?
<matahari> yes
<matahari> device ath0
<matahari> but knetworkmanager won't work with my university network - thats why i want to use kwlan/wpasupplicant
<fdoving> matahari: ok, i haven't tried kwlan myself. not sure how it works.. i do however use wpasupplicant.
<matahari> fdoving: which chipset are you using?
<fdoving> bcm43xx
<fdoving> cplusplus: yes, dd if=/dev/zero of=fatfile.img bs=1M count=10
<cplusplus> what is bs?
<cplusplus> but i read: Note: FAT32 really does have a minimum size: it is only supported for partitions 512 MB or larger
<matahari> fdoving: i get the follwing error in wpasupplicant:
<matahari> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME] : Invalid argument
<matahari> Association request to the driver failed
<matahari> what could that mean?
<fdoving> cplusplus: i got a 10MB imagefile to work just fine here.. you can however consider using fat16 instead.
<fdoving> matahari: hmm..
<fdoving> matahari: what is the wlan card name and number?
<matahari> netgear wgt511T
<matahari> ath0
<cplusplus> fdoving: is there a difference to: dd if=/dev/zero of=fatfile.img count=10000 ?
<fdoving> cplusplus: try 'du -shc fatfile.img' is it 10MB ?
<linopil> can nautilus copy bootable data Cd?
<linopil> genii pls
<fdoving> linopil: you might get better help in #ubuntu on question about nautilus.
<linopil> what languages do you speak genii ?
<linopil> ok
<genii> Hi linopil :) I speak english. I understand some german and some french, but not enough to converse
<mats> .ca is canada? isnt it? ;)
<matahari> it sucks, that the madwifi-ng dirvers are included in the linux-restricted-modules package
<genii> yes ca is canada :)
<matahari> i want to compile it myself and have to remove the whole package??
<linopil> OK genii . thought BG or RU
<genii> linopil No, I remember you asked me before because of the name :)
<matahari> ok, guys
<matahari> i have to go to bed
<matahari> cu
<genii> Well, must leave for work :) Have fun all
<linopil> and any commandline copy Cd solution ?
<Omnifrog> i found a possible fix for the "the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" problem on one of my boxen
<Kryczek> hi guys! sorry to bother you, but Adept crashes with a segfault
<Kryczek> and so does apt-get, as a matter of fact
<Kryczek> root@keflavik /tmp # apt-get install indent
<Kryczek> Reading package lists... Done
<Kryczek> Segmentation faulty tree... 85%
<Kryczek> any idea of how to fix this?
<Kryczek> I thought of updating the apt packages, but, heh.. can't :)
<braden__> hi there, Im totally new to kubuntu. My brother is logged in on another session, and I cant access external drives that have been mounted. it tells me it cannot enter the directory /media/sdb3
<TheGateKeeper> linopil, you want to burn cd's from the cli?
<braden__> any ideas on how i can copy some stuff of of this drive?
<pm2> Is there a way to make my iPod automount in the latest version of Kubuntu?
<fdoving> Kryczek: you can try 'sudo apt-get clean' does that segfault too?
<pwn4tt4ck> where is the just chat channel?
<Kryczek> fdoving: doesnt segfault, but doesn't solve the problem :|
<fdoving> Kryczek: can you do a 'strace -o apt.out apt-get update'
<fdoving> Kryczek: and post the output of the resulting apt.out file to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<magicbronson> trying to get wireless working. anyone know why i'm not getting dhcp offers?
<Kryczek> fdoving: I did strace it before asking here actually
<Kryczek> and it crashes after looping for a long long time in doing lots of gettimeofday()
<Kryczek> like that: gettimeofday({1167172904, 282684}, NULL) = 0
<Kryczek> with random values
<Kryczek> for about 30 seconds, then crashes
<Kryczek> fdoving: fixed :)
<Kryczek> just noticed that Automatix had somehow managed to append stuff at the end of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kryczek> even thought I haven't run Automatix in months
<Kryczek> there was an update for it the other day though... apparently it took the liberty of modifying the file without asking
* Kryczek uninstalls Automatix
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fdoving> Kryczek: automatix is evil.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fdoving> .. and that explains alot.
<Kryczek> :)
<Kryczek> well it's useful when you want to quickly setup a Kubuntu box without wondering if you forgot something like Flash or the JRE
<pwn4tt4ck> whats todays date?
<pwn4tt4ck> oh shit
<pwn4tt4ck> tis the 26th
<pwn4tt4ck> hahaha
<Kryczek> but it's definitely not reliable or trustworthy
<Dr_willis> You may want to check out that LinuxMint project. :)
<Dr_willis> yet another Ubuntu/Kubuntu variant to add to the growing hoards...
<simmerz> is smartmontools on the installer livecd?
<genii> Anyone got Conexant HSF HCF winmodem drivers compiled under Edgy yet?
<LBB> Hi all, I have a hd with a defective superblock, so i did "dumpe2fs /dev/hda3" to find the location of the backup superblocks and tried "e2fsck -f -b block_offset device" with a couple of values for block_offset, but I always get "the superblock could not be read". Any ideas?
<pwn4tt4ck> how do I leave? like... whats the command?
<genii> OK next question: Anyone know how/has done after a totally automated headless netboot install a chroot /target , reHUP (with sshd)the system so no tftpboot loop, then perform some things like set a sequential username, compile a driver etc etc?
<genii> pwn4tt4ck From here it is /part
<LBB> hi genii!
<genii> LBB Heyas:)
<genii> LBB Thinking about the bad superblocks :)
#kubuntu 2006-12-27
<genii> LBB No immediate ideas on that
<LBB> genii thanks anyway, I'll go and do some more research!
<genii> Sounds like a plan :)
<jarodrig> Hello
<LBB> hi
<Ace2016> Hi
<Dr_willis> H1
<genii> Did avalon ever get his wacom tablet drivers compiled and installed?
<Fibbs> rehi
<genii> ok time to leave again :) Have fun all
<MasterLexx> anybody here with a ubuntu wiki account?
<apokryphos> !anyone | MasterLexx
<ubotu> MasterLexx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apokryphos> :)
<MasterLexx> this was the question
<MasterLexx> can somebody add something for me on the ubuntu hardware wiki?
<adaptr> MasterLexx: no it wasna - you want to do something to the wiki :)
<adaptr> see, that wasn't so bad
<MasterLexx> :-)
<adaptr> make an account ? mail them ?
<adaptr> no idea how that stuff works - a Wiki is usually open to all
<MasterLexx> not this one. needs a login
<MasterLexx> but i don't want to be so bad to fill their database with another account just for a little important addon
<adaptr> why so ? it will be *your* account, and unless you're wonky, you don't already have one now
<MasterEvilAce> Trying to run a Dell 2007WFP (1680x1050) LCD at 1600x1200.. and it just doesn't work. It only works at 1680x1050... Anything I should try?
<adaptr> is it a laptop ?
<MasterEvilAce> yessir
<adaptr> if so, it should run at that widescreen reso.. it won't go higher whatever you try
<jontec> crimsun: I need help with sound :D
<adaptr> i.e. this is expected behaviour
<MasterEvilAce> Like.. I have a laptop with a native res of 1600x1200. I have an external LCD hooked up that is 1680x1050. I want to run both (CLONED SCREEN) at 1600x1200.. so i see the same thing on both. However, my external simply won't run at the 1600x1200 for some reason. (Setting the MetaModes for TwinView)
<adaptr> MasterEvilAce: how would you expect to run a 1680x1050 LCD panel above that resolution ? it is PHYSICALLY IMPOSSIBLE
<MasterEvilAce> adaptr: Oh, I see what you're saying. It didn't occur to me that 1600x1200 is > 1680x1050
<adaptr> MasterEvilAce: bedtime perhaps ? :)
<MasterEvilAce> shit.. well hmm
<s1zzl3r> where do I place xmodmap -e command for automatic startup
<adaptr> nor will you convince the laptop to run at 1680, either
<adaptr> s1zzl3r: somewhere it will get executed.. .xinitrc seems like a good place to start
<MasterEvilAce> wellt he laptop is kinda running 1680x1050.. it's just that i can't see the edge of the screen :P
<s1zzl3r> ~/.xinitrc?
<noiesmo> s1zzl3r, in ~/.kde/Autostart
<s1zzl3r> k
<adaptr> MasterEvilAce: thats' virtual reso.... if you can convince twinview to do tghat, then it should work
<MasterEvilAce> Is there any way to SCALE the 1600x1200 resolution down to a resolution that will fit on my external LCD?
<s1zzl3r> and how then?
<adaptr> MasterEvilAce: that would be... bad, since the scaling is in bvoith x and y, and by very small amounts -> extreme distortions-r-yours
<MasterEvilAce> adaptr: crap. i'm just too used to CRTs
<adaptr> MasterEvilAce: like I said, perhaps twinview will have some sort of smartypants to be able to do this
<max_> how do you check to see what version of a program you have?
<adaptr> perhaps you could try to output just 1600x1050 and scale only in Y on the laptop... that might be bearable
<adaptr> max_: program -V or -v or --version
<adaptr> MasterEvilAce: I mean: set your desktop to 1600x1050, and somehow convince the external to center it in the 1680, and resize the 1050 to 1200 on the laptop.. it would be kludgy, but probably bearable
<adaptr> and at least they would be identical
<adaptr> personally, I owuld not waste such lovely real estate on a clone... a 3200x1050 desktop is surely worth some tweaking ?
<dope> is there a default session to log into on kubuntu?
<dope> like a guest session
<dope> anyone
<Dr_willis> clarify that a little bit.
<dope> like a session to log into kubuntu with
<dope> like when you first start up kubuntu and it asks for a username and password
<Dr_willis> Yea.. when you installed Kubuntu, you gave it a username and password..
<Plaguez> Hi, I'm a new user of kubunto, its awesome
<Dr_willis> there is no 'guest' account.
<dope> oh, damn
<Plaguez> ubunto*
<php-freak> http://www.usbgear.com/USB2_SVGA_USB_video_carD/usb_svga_test.html#req hey do you guys think this will work with my os?
<Plaguez> Can anyone help me with a problem, my connection is really slow, the dns resolve takes ages, i think you have to alter some ip text file with gEdit, any help on where this file is?
<Plaguez> im new to ubunto too.
<eilker> !nis
<Plaguez> please :-(
<ubotu> nis: Clients and daemons for the Network Information Services (NIS). In component main, is extra. Version 3.16-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 207 kB, installed size 792 kB
<BluesKaj> yeah , not hard to tell yer new , when ya have difficulty spelling the name :)
<Plaguez> Can anyone help?
<genii> stdin You get herd1 to update OK?
<Plaguez> I can't get c++ stup in anjuta either. pain in the ass.
<genii> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<genii> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<Dr_willis> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Plaguez> ok, thanks for the info, is there any ide for ubunto equivalent to textpad on windows?
<MasterLexx> ohh man, why are there only a few kubuntu repositories in the adpt get manager?
<genii> for Kubuntu is Kwrite
<MasterLexx> why can't i update it to get new links?
<pippo_> Ciao
<Plaguez> ok genni, but i am on the newest ubunto edgy eft , can I use that for my os?
<MasterLexx> is there a site to download a repository file? so i can download more software from the rep links?
<genii_> Did anyone just get a connection reset or just me? Trying to decide if my connection is going to crap
<genii> etsplit?
<genii> netsplit?
<genii> On chatzilla I don't think i see netsplit msgs
<dominik> hello world
<Plaguez> lol
<dettoaltrimenti_> I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop with a memory card reader, and kubuntu Edgy won't recognize a 2gb SD memory stick- can anyone help me with this?
<Dr_willis> it sees other memory sticks?
<dettoaltrimenti_> this is the only one I have, and the only one I've tried
<Dr_willis> on my laptop the card reader dont work... which is a bummer.
<Dr_willis> at lest it used to not work.. not tried it lately
<dettoaltrimenti_> how can I tell which items in my /dev folder are which devices?
<Dr_willis> but a $5 usb -media reader gizmo-15inOne - works.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: same turion?
<unix_infidel> or new laptop?
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  yep.  its gotten better with edgy. :) suspend works..  i had wireless working once... but cant get it working now..
<Dr_willis> but all i do with it is... well.. not much
<unix_infidel> lol
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Dr_willis> i was amazed that the suspend/hibernate stuff worked.
<unix_infidel> i cant believe you still have that thing running after a year.
<unix_infidel> must've kept it on a desk the entire time :P
<Dr_willis> it runs fine. for what i need.
<Dr_willis> it dosent travel a lot.
<Dr_willis> they got mad at us watching movies on it at work.,
<Dr_willis> so it has not a lot of ussage other then sitting on the table in the kitchen for the wife to use and so on.
<jmichaelx> has anyone else been having problems with USB storage devices in dapper? as of the last several days this machine will not mount any USB hard drives/jump drives/ipods, etc
<unix_infidel> heh, well yea i'd guess they'd get mad when you've got robotic welding machines all over the place :P
<Dr_willis> actually our robots are 'part loader/unloaders'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> our welders fairly simple. part welders.
<Dr_willis> Just heard DaimlerChrysler is 'supposed' to be building a new plant 15 mi from here.. which is good job security for me..
<Dr_willis> that will mean 4 plants here in the Kokomo area
<MasterLexx> why can't i install synaptic in kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> why not apply for a sysadmin job :P
<jmichaelx> kokomo? i live in warsaw:-D
<BluesKaj> I'm near timbucktoo :)
<jmichaelx> i have friends around greentown
<Dr_willis> I dont work on 'computers' at work.. i work on machines at work. :)
<Dr_willis> welders, cnc lathes, mills, broaches, ect.
<Dr_willis> MasterLexx,  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, where's kokomo ?
<Dr_willis> Smack dab in the middle of Indiana
<unix_infidel> w00t, just got a 20k fake name generator file in :)
<Dr_willis> Indianaanananan :)
<BluesKaj> ahha , I knew it ...drove thru there in 1969
<MasterLexx> hmm thanks,  off is this difficult... no installtion available for it or too old
<dope> does kubuntu listen for ssh connections on startup or do i have to set something up?
<Dr_willis> Kokomo - "city of redlights"
<Dr_willis> dope,  you need to install the ssh server
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: that is no joke lol
<dettoaltrimenti_> what kind of name do memory sticks usually show up as in /dev: sda, sdb, or some other name?
<unix_infidel> dope: what do you mean listen for ssh connections?
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti_,  should be sd##
<Alendreia> omk
<unix_infidel> if you just apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server then yes it'll automatically hook up with init and start on boot.
<Dr_willis> where ## = a b c d 1 2 3 4 ect..
<dettoaltrimenti_> if I have the stick plugged in and it's not showing up in /dev, what steps can I take to try and get it to work?
<dope> ok cool, will it be listening if i install it right now?
<unix_infidel> dope: netstat -alne will tell you.
<dope> kk
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti_,  check dmesg output - see if its seen/where and try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if its seen
<unix_infidel> make sure youfollow that link ubotu gave you.
<unix_infidel> it'll tell you how to properly set it up.
<dope> what port does ssh listen on?
<lupine_85> 22
<dope> k thx
<jmichaelx> my dapper laptop is not willing to mount USB storage devices for some reason :-(
<php-freak> hey guys whats suse? i have found this video card usb at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812203013, and it says it works with linux, down at the bottom right?
<php-freak> says it worked with suse, wonder if it works with kubuntu
<dettoaltrimenti_> Dr_willis: would an unmounted storage device show up in fdisk -l?
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti_,  yes.
<dettoaltrimenti_> Dr_willis: it isn't showing up in fdisk, or dmesg- is there any way for me to find the actual device that reads cards (the hardware):?
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti_,  its dynamic for usb devices
<Dr_willis> when its seen, and the modules detect it. they are supposed to create the /dev/whatever entry
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti_,  thus we are back to it being the 'media reader' thats not supported.
<dettoaltrimenti_> dr_willis: ok, so the media reader would show up in /dev, even if it was empty?
<Dr_willis> dettoaltrimenti_,  no.. the cards ya plug in whoudl get /dev/sd#@ entries as needed
<Dr_willis> many laptop media readers are not 'usb' devices. so they may not get seen withoug specific modules/drivers i guess
<Dr_willis> try 'lspci' and see what  media reader ya got and google for it.  also google for that exact laptop and linux ussage. (ubuntu forums are good also to check)
<dettoaltrimenti_> Dr_willis thanks: I'll try and see if I can get more information on the actual media reader online
<Dr_willis> or go get a $5 usb-media reader like i did. :)
<unix_infidel> lol @ usb-card-readers.
<dope> how do you enable remote desktop on kubuntu
<unix_infidel> some of my computers have less memory than my cell phone.
<unix_infidel> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> !rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Dr_willis> or just use vnc :)
<Dr_willis> dependng on your needs
<dope> well is it already enabled on kubuntu
<adaptr> dope: do you mean ubuntu-to-ubuntu remote access ? because "remote desktop" is a specific windows product...
<adaptr> for that , you can use VNC, or XDMCP
<dope> i want to vnc into my kubuntu box
<dominik> ok
<dope> is it listening already
<php-freak> Works with the sisusb driver for 2.6.x kernels and sisusb x.org driver. Works great out of the box with SuSE 10.1. hey i read this on a review, now will this work with kubuntu?
<php-freak> the user review said it did
<php-freak> ?
<dope> uh
<Dr_willis> if the driver is in the kennel.. its in the kernel
<dettoaltrimenti_> how can I see what version of the linux kernel I'm using: either in adept, or in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> so it shoudl work with any disrto using 2.6.x
<Dr_willis> uname -a
<Dr_willis> shows kernel and more info
<dettoaltrimenti_> thank you
<php-freak> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<jmichaelx> has anyone else been having problems with USB storage devices in dapper? as of the last several days this machine will not mount any USB hard drives/jump drives/ipods, etc.. if anyone has a suggestion, i would appreciate it
<php-freak> hehe
<dope> how do i enable vnc server from the command line?
<Ertain> I can't seem to get my microphone to work.  It's plugged into my motherboard.  It is a nVidia2 connection.  I am using Edgy.
<dettoaltrimenti_> what is the command to log in after you've registered with nickserv on this channel?
<dettoaltrimenti_> nevermind, I got it
<documan> can I build via GUI my own linux distro? to take some elements of various distros and build my own?
<adaptr> documan: unlikely.. 90% of building a distro is handwork
<documan> uh pity
<adaptr> documan: actually, your question in and of itself pretty much defines that you won't be able to build your own distro - sorry
<lupine_85> documan: see LFS for details on building your own distro. If konsole counts as a GUI, yes, you can do it in a GUI
<lupine_85> !LFS
<documan> customizing winxp build is a piece of cake with nlite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> hmm, bad bot
<lupine_85> documan: you're not asking to customise an OS - you're asking about making your own
<documan> I know lfs, but its not gui
<lupine_85> they're slightly different things
<documan> ok then a gui to customize a distro
<Ertain> How do I figure out which process is using which device?
<Dr_willis> SLAX has several tools to easially customize it.
<sandbox> You know what disappoints me... I want to install another hard drive in this computer, But I don't want to shut down Linux. It's just too stable to be shut down. :/
<Dr_willis> vmware
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> oh wait i missread...
<Dr_willis> usb enclosure.
<Dr_willis> :)
<sandbox> Yah I though about that.
<sandbox> I've been contemplating this for days now. I just can't do it though.
<Dr_willis> external sata is cool i hear.
<sandbox> Unfortunately I do not have sata. pure IDE.
<Omnifrog> Ertain, try using 'lsof | grep [process ID] '
<Ertain> I should type in that whole command?
<Omnifrog> ya, replace [process ID]  with the actual process id
<Omnifrog> get that from 'ps -aux'
<Omnifrog> thats all i can think of off hand
<documan> can I install linux in a partition while I am logged in winxp? (like I do with winxp apps)
<Dr_willis> You COULD use vmware and have Linux running in its own virtual machine.
<Dr_willis> or qemu
<Ertain> Crap.  I need to know which program is using the device, specifically /dev/dsp
<adaptr> Ertain: lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<Omnifrog> you might need quotes there
<Omnifrog> for the /
<adaptr> erm.. no
<cyd0g> good morning
<adaptr> erm.. maybe
<adaptr> erm.. I claim innocence
<adaptr> that usually works
<cyd0g> could somebofy help me please
<cyd0g> my intel 945 video card is lagging wen starting bery , i use 810 driver
<cyd0g> is there an newer one i could use ?
<Ace2016> did google just break?
<Dr_willis> a newer card?
<Omnifrog> google cant break
<Ace2016> the descriptions of the sites and stuff have gone, i just get a list of urls
<Omnifrog> they own the universe
<cyd0g> lol, no thx - card is fast enough fpr beryl
<Ace2016> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&hs=vf2&q=linux+image+editors&btnG=Search
<cyd0g> need some tweaking ?
<Dr_willis> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=can+google+break&btnG=Google+Search
<Ace2016> that works ok
<Omnifrog> you doubted google, HAHAHAHAHA
<Omnifrog> heathen
* Dr_willis has his doubts about a 945 being fast enough. :)
<adaptr> Omnifrog: do you croak omnidirectionally ?
<Dr_willis> but then again i find Beryl useless.
<Omnifrog> indeed
<Ace2016> no really i keep getting a list of urls for just that search term
<Dr_willis> sounds like a plugin/extension
<cyd0g> @dr_willis beryl worked fine, but since a wew days it starts lagging
<Ace2016> its opera
<Omnifrog> my mighty ribbit is equal in all directions at each moment of time
<Ace2016> konqueror works ok as usual
<Omnifrog> it is fair ans so it will be
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a phonetic cyrillic keyboard available on edgy? I have the normal russian keyboard layout right now, but an english keyboard
<Omnifrog> all things are fair use in the omnifrogs universe
<Ertain> I can't seem to use /dev/dsp.  I think it has to do with my sound system, but I don't know for sure.
<adaptr> Ertain: hard to imagine what else it could have to do with....
<Ertain> I mean it could be ALSA or OSS.
<Ertain> Heck I change the volume on my headphones and it also changes the volume on my speakers.
* Ertain is confused.
<adaptr> Ertain: forget OSS - it's extinct
<programacion> hola
<Ertain> Okay, I think it isn't.  My headphones work, but the attached microphone doesn't work.
<programacion> hello
<dettoaltrimenti_> hello programacion
<adaptr> dettoaltrimenti_: inglesi, por favore
<dettoaltrimenti_> what?
<dettoaltrimenti_> where are the keyboard layout files located in kubuntu?
<adaptr> oh, it was his *name*.. sjeez.. sorry 'bout that
<dettoaltrimenti_> it's ok
<adaptr> If only people would use normal, acceptable English names here.. like Hank, or Norbert :)
<Ertain> I cannot figure out why my headphones work, but the microphone doesn't.
<dettoaltrimenti_> ertain- maybe they're seen as separate devices and you need a driver?
<Dr_willis> some soundcards have  'programable' ports that can act as eother in or outputs..
<Ertain> The whole sound system is on the motherboard.  Plus in Kmix it sees two mics.
<Ertain> Btw, I've tried setting both of them.
<Ertain> And I have a video capture card.
<Ingenium> my friend just got a 64 bit AMD processor. What are the advantages/disadvantages to using the 64-bit version of Kubuntu?
<karmikaze> heh
* karmikaze bows down to lupine_85 
<Hirvinen> Ingenium: Ubuntu Wiki's search function is your friend.
<Ingenium> Hirvinen: ahh, yeah, I should have checked that first. Thanks.
<lupine_85> bah, why can't we have per-channel nick changes?
* lupine_85 was cursing someone with teh_laughter
<adaptr> so would that be, like... d*mn you, whahahahahWOOF !
<adaptr> ..or GROWL, as may be
<vladi> anyone know how to get konqueror to show previews of movie (.avi etc) files?
<vladi> in Ubuntu (gnome) this is done by default but that doesnt seem to be the case with konqueror
<noiesmo> vladi, maybe check at kde-apps.org
<mga_mark> Hello
<noiesmo> vladi, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41180
<stewart> yo
<mga_mark> I'm getting ready to install Kbuntu to my hard drive. Any last words?
<documan> all linuxes have the same "Filesystem Hierarchy Standard" ?
<mga_mark> No last words, huh.
<stewart> mga_mark: good luck?
<mga_mark> compilerwriter, are you there?
<mga_mark> Hi stewart, is the install that big a deal?
<dettoaltrimenti_> mga_mark: you'll be fine. All will go smoothly.
<mga_mark> Will I be able to install things like plug ins very easily? I hear about codecs, but I don't find them in adept.
<mga_mark> Anyone there to answer a couple of questions?
<documan> I would like to ask: I am the sole user of my system, is there a linux that doesnt have "users" stuff?
<mga_mark> I would like to ask: how do I install, for example, a gmail notifier?
<wimpies> I want to share my desktop with somebody but I am behind a firewall.  I hear there is something like 'reverse' vnc ? How can I set this up in KDE ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> mga_mark: to install anything, there is a program called adept- you can search based on the name or description of the program, and just click install. it's that easy
<mga_mark> I am trying it. I installed firefox easily, because it came right up.
<mga_mark> I can't find a gmail notifier,
<dettoaltrimenti_> for gmail notifier, if you search for gmail, the first item on the list is checkgmail, an alternative gmail notifier for linux
<Alatriste> hi people
<Alatriste> somebody know if funtions keys work normally with a usb keyboard in kubuntu?
<faked_> how do I install an .rpm file?
<mga_mark> I entered gmail in the search. I'll try it again
<wimpies> faked_ : install 'alien' and run alien x.rpm which generates x.deb
<mga_mark> the only thing that comes up is something for thunderbird.
<Alatriste> i've created a virtual machine for XP and inside the virtual machine it tells me to press F8 to continue, but F8 doesn't works anyway
<wimpies> F8 should work but I have a keyboard which requires pression special key before F-keys behave as normal (have special meaning also)
<dettoaltrimenti_> mga_mark: go to view-- manage repositories, and click on the two lines that say 'universe multiverse'
<mga_mark> ok, hang on. Thanks
<faked_> wimpies: thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> then click on Fetch Updates and it should show up when you search for gmail
<mga_mark> where is universe multiverse.
<dettoaltrimenti_> under where it says "uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' repository
<wimpies> are there packages for openoffice 2.1 ?
<dettoaltrimenti_> mga_mark if it's not written in, under 'components' for those two lines, write in 'universe multiverse' (without the quotes)
<mga_mark> I wrote universe multiverse in the search after I went to view, then manage repositories. Is that right?
<dettoaltrimenti_> not in the search mga_mark: first go to View--- Manage Repositories at the top of the screen
<mga_mark> I'm there
<zzzindows> Hi. anyone have a good site or name of a nice Clock for 6.06 kubuntu?
<mga_mark> what next?
<noiesmo> zzzindows, cairo-clock
<faked_> okay I ran alien and it said it generated the file but I don't know where it's located or how to install it
<zzzindows> thanks noiesmo, where can I find it? in the repository?
<dettoaltrimenti_> there should be two greyed out lines about 25 lines down, deb and dev-src followed by some urls mga_mark
<dettoaltrimenti_> right click on them and hit 'Enable'
<mga_mark> I see the url's
<dettoaltrimenti_> they should turn black- then write 'universe multiverse' in the components section of both of them.
<dettoaltrimenti_> got it?
<mga_mark> It's not doing anything. Is it because it's a Live Cd?
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh. yeah probably
<dettoaltrimenti_> why don't you go ahead and install? you can keep windows on the computer, and choose which one to boot
<rideout> any exim experts here? it is driving me crazy
<mga_mark> Maybe I just need to install this. Everything will come together then. Don't you think?
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah- let me pm you really quick
<zzzindows> will cairo clock work on 6.06, seems it's for Edgy 6.10....
<n-rated> what is the name of that thing the lets you use windows wireless drivers on Linux?
<tony__> this might be lame , but i need to change the trash icon on my task bar to different icon, can anyone please tell me where this icon located ?
<rideout> n-rated: ndiswrapper
<Whopper> is there a program to install windows native fonts?
<n-rated> thanks rideout
<apokryphos> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<apokryphos> Whopper: yes
<Whopper> thanks :P
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do you write spaces in the terminal? like if I wanted to go to /media/sda1/Program Files, how would I write that?
<menace> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<menace> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mga_mark> dettoaltrimenti
<menace> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<menace> ffs they changed all this mp3 stuff, wheres the link to tell you what packages to install to enable the use of MP3's and wmv's?
<TheNameless> hi
<jerp> hello nameless
<menace> !mp3 codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace> !mp3codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace> ffs
<jerp> libarts1-mpeglib
<jerp> check that one
<menace> k thanks
<menace> where'd you find it?
<TheNameless> ...knows anyone how i can free a xvideo port? (sometimes my mplayer don't free the xvideo port when it's exit) i can't find anything on google
<zzzindows> what's a good music player for kubuntu for mp3s and aac's from itunes?
<jerp> search in adept
<menace> zzzindows:amaroK
<TheNameless> amarok
<zzzindows> thanks
<jerp> and ther is   libgmp3c2
<jerp> there
<zzzindows> when I put all my songs on my box, what directory should they go in or it doesn't matter?
<Pirate-king> how do you install xchat ?
<menace> just make a folder called "my music"
<menace> pirate: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Pirate-king> ok
<jerp> sudo apt-get install xchat  (I think it needs universe enabled)
<jerp> or multiverse
<dettoaltrimenti_> pirate-king: you could just use the adept installer: type in 'xchat' in the search, and click install
<Pirate-king> ok
<jerp> mpeglib
<TheNameless> ...ahr everywhere is only written that the video card isn't supporting xvideo, but I use xvideo, but sometimes my xvideo port isn't free...don't know anyone what i can do?
<dettoaltrimenti_> thenameless- what language do you speak?
<crystal> how do I switch from kde back to gnome
<menace> !source-o-matic > menace
<TheNameless> dettoaltrimenti_ my native language is german
<dettoaltrimenti_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dettoaltrimenti_> if it's better for you
<TheNameless> (last time I was there all users was away, and that for many hours ^^)
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh ok- so xvideo sometimes works, but sometimes does not work?
<jerp> crystal, you can keep kde and install gnome-desktop
<TheNameless> #dettoaltrimenti_ Yes, I think after my mplayer is crashing the xvideo port isn't free
<jerp> and an entry for selecting gnome is added to the login interface
<jerp> use: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<dettoaltrimenti_> TheNameless: try another video output, like x11. Most media players have an option of which output module to use in preferences
<jerp> -environment ,,,, and then: sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop
<TheNameless> dettoaltrimenti_: thats the problem, other outputs are slow or I couln't use fullscreen (DRI isn't support by my graphics chipset)
<menace> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jerp> you can comment out the dri entry
<TheNameless> ...I thought of a command like: xvfreeport or something like thid, but i didn't find anything
<TheNameless> oh, I find the problem, a mplayer was still running (without a window), i think one of my videos is corrupt...
<menace> anyone know what the commands are to upgrade to edgy?
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh there you go TheNameless
<Pirate-king> how do you change the time in kubuntu to 12 hour time????/
<jerp> right click on the clock and select set time format
<jerp> and then in a terminal window you killall kicker and then kicker
<CSonicGo> rofl, AMIGA OS 4.0 was released today
<CSonicGo> and no hardware to run it on
<CSonicGo> :(
<Pirate-king> I changeed the time but still in 24 hour time
<php-freak> !php-cli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php-cli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Join to #kubuntu was synched in 65.922 secs!!   hehhe
<jerp> pirate-king,  did you open a terminal window and entered 'killall kicker' and then 'kicker'
<jerp> pr reboot
<jerp> or
<jerp> kicker panel has to be refreshed and that's the way it's done
<intelikey> hmmm how far from earth am i if my signle has a 66 second round trip ?
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 66.663 seconds
<zach_> hey there, does anyone know how I can mount my secondary hard drive?
<zach_> when I installed this os, it didnt make it so I can access it or my sound card...
<stephen> can someone tell me what fonts are used in kubuntu? I've installed kdecore, but font defaults are awful.
<intelikey> zach_ by the time you see this it may not be relevent anymore but yes.     issue the command   sudo mount /dev/<devicenode> /media/<mountpoint>
<jerp> stephen you can add the msttfcore if you uncomment multiverse in sources
<php-freak> hey guys what ever is in the []  is a paramenter right, and basically you don't use the [] ,.
<jerp> or go to kde-look.org and browse their fonts
<php-freak> cause i know in php []  whatever is inside that is considered a paramenter
<stephen> jerp: Thanks. Then what do I change things to? Is it automatic?
<intelikey> php-freak if it's a man page    yes.    if it's an example possably
<jerp> go into adept and install them
<php-freak> okay
<stephen> I've got them
<php-freak> whats apt-get stand for? and sudo?
<jerp> sudo is temp root permission
<php-freak> i mean is sudo a abbreviation for something
<php-freak> k
<intelikey> php-freak bash uses  []   to expand regexp
<php-freak> i see
<stephen> standard font is still san serif. What should I change it to?
<jerp> apt-get is an installer
<php-freak> I'm getting more famaliar with this stuff guys, so give me a break, but so far I love *nix os
<jerp> terminal style
<php-freak> I think I might go straght cli style
<stephen> advanced package tool. SuperUser Do
<php-freak> k cool
<stephen> what is your 'standard font' please?
<stephen> jerp: ?
<intelikey> example of using []  ;  grep -e [A-z]  file.name       <<< that would expand to any letter upper or lower case  and thus match any line in "file.name" that has a letter in it.
<jerp> my general font is kedage12
<jerp> fixed is monospace10
<towync> hi i have some questions about beryl, i know this isn't standard channel for it but i was hoping these are quick questions
<towync> anyways, what does beryl look like after u start it
<jerp> toolbar is san serif10
<stephen> thanks, hmmm, I don't seem to have kedage12.
<towync> cuz when i just installed + started mine
<towync> i can't move windows around
<towync> is that what it's supposed to do?
<jerp> menu is mallige11
<intelikey> i thought kde defaulted to sans
<towync> tsk, anyone using beryl right now?
<jerp> window title is san serif10
<jerp> taskbar is san serif10
<intelikey> san serif10 ?
<dehvokahn> evening guys
<intelikey> that would be tiny.
<towync> do u use beryl?
<jerp> desktop is mgopen modern 12
<jerp> intelikey, hey it works
<^V^> Hi, how do I find out what the default 'serif' and 'sans serif' font is set to and how would I change it?
<intelikey> jerp don't work for me.  sorry.
<jerp> intelikey: I have that block that appears on hover
<dehvokahn> could someone help me figure out where a missing 11GB of space went?
<intelikey> hmmm
<dehvokahn> I did a simple copy from one 160GB HD to another, and there was 91GB free on the first and there's only 80GB free on the second
<jerp> okie doke, np differnt strokes/different folks
<dehvokahn> on two different HDs, that is
<intelikey> ^V^ try running kcontrol
<stephen> jerp: Thanks, but I don't seem to have some of those. Are they the defaults?
<jerp> stephen, honestly I forget  I've added several I know
<intelikey> dehvokahn hard links and symbolic links copy as the target file if not using -a or other switches to prevent that.
<stephen> hmmm. Anyone with a default installation about?
<Pirate-king> why?
<jerp> !fonts | stephen
<ubotu> stephen: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dehvokahn> intelikey, ah, crap...that makes sense - thank you!  I couldn't figure out where all that space went
<intelikey> dehvokahn yeah i've done that too.
<intelikey> dehvokahn that's one place tar comes in real handy
<jerp> pirate-kingdid you get your kicker panel refreshed ?
<dehvokahn> intelikey, is there a different command that can be used to copy large amounts of data to prevent things like this then?
<dehvokahn> intelikey, i have a lot of room to play - i'm just backing up an old NTFS drive to a new external, so i have no qualms about wiping the external out again to start over if it would free up space
<^V^> intelikey: what part of kcontrol? I see that kde sets all of the fonts to be sans serif but what _is_ the sans serif font actually set to?
<intelikey> dehvokahn yes  tar is good   also man cp   there are switches.
<dehvokahn> intelikey, excellent - thanks so much for the help
<intelikey> ^V^ the look and feel   fonts   and select adjust all  size     you don't have to change them to view them.
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Any recomendation on spam filtering software that works well with kmail ? I've used bogofilter for months but a couple of days ago it stoped working.
<intelikey> well later folks.  i'm snoring  so i might as well go to bed.
<^V^> intelikey: I understand that I can change the fonts, but I'm trying to see what the sans-serif font really is. AFAIK, sans serif is not an actual font but is set to a certain font on the system. It might be dejavu, bitstream or something entirely different...
<jerp> I would like to be able to change the font color on the taskbar windowlist entrants
<nuxil_> ehy is konqueror patch like thta i cant see my sytem dir ?
<nuxil_> *why
<nuxil_> manybe you shoould juat add an option in the menu fracks
<nuxil_> K\
<Pirate-king> has anybody used putty?
<Dr_willis> all the time.
<Dr_willis> its proberly the most commonly used ssh client for windows.
<Pirate-king> yeah Ive used it in windows too
<Pirate-king> but now runni ng linux
<Pirate-king> and want to control vdr box from a linux machine
<Dr_willis> putty is a ssh/telnet client.. same as 'ssh' and err.. 'telnet' :)  so the problem is?
<Pirate-king> how do you install it in linux?
<Dr_willis> You dont need to
<Dr_willis> the 'ssh' client is allready there
<Dr_willis> putty is a ssh client that runs under windows.
<Dr_willis> and some extra tools for windows
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Pirate-king> ok
<towync> hey room, how do i start the 3d thing in beryl
<towync> i get to start beryl fine (thank god) but i don't know how to start rotating my screen
<Dr_willis> drag a window to the edge of the screen perhaps?
<towync> lol i'll try that
<Dr_willis> read up on  beryl theres a ga-zillion+1 settings and things to play with.. befor you get sick of it and remove it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I like the  'use flames to destroy a window when you close it'
<Dr_willis> :)
<towync> i finally got it working so it'd take awhile for me to get bored of it =)
<Dr_willis> I just used it with a live cd.. for testing..
<Dr_willis> then got back to real work
<Dr_willis> :)
<towync> cool lol
<towync> what's the latest beryl version
<Dr_willis> I forget the distro i tested it with..
<towync> mine is 0.1.4
<Dr_willis> No idea.
<Dr_willis> !info beryl
<towync> cool
<towync> !beryl
<Dr_willis> theres proberly a new update every other day
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<towync> o dragging window to border doesn't get me 3d
<towync> is there some option i'm supposed to check in beryl manager?
<Dr_willis> No idea.. i dont use it.. time to check the guides.
<towync> i could google, but just thought i'd ask, see if i get to save time lol
<towync> kk
<menace> what are the codecs needed to be able to view .wmv's and mpegs and play mp3's...etc...
<Dr_willis> the KUBUNTU homepage/faq details the packages needed for mp3 playback and ussage in specific progrms.
<Dr_willis> for video files theres the w32codec packages
<Dr_willis> !w32codec
<menace> thanks
<Dr_willis> bot is dead? :(
<menace> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace> !w32codecs
<Dr_willis> thers a ubuntu wiki page on it. i normally get the codeec packages from the mplayer homepage.
<menace> k
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> DONT expect every .wmv file to play :)
<menace> yeh that blows
<menace> i had all this working before i messed up my harddrives
<Dr_willis> no.. what blows is the idiotic use of codecs that you find in .wmvs :)
<menace> lol true
<menace> i heard xubuntu comes with all this
<menace> i wanna switch distros, not sure which though
<Dr_willis> Nope it dont as far as i know..
<Dr_willis> but that "Linux Mint" does. :)
<Dr_willis> its Ubuntu + stuff
<menace> cool
<Dr_willis> but from a legal point of view... its on shakey ground.
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<menace> lol
<Dr_willis> set up the right repos - and the stuff is rather trivial to install anyway
<menace> yeah i did source-o-matic
<menace> when iinstall something like firefox, the icon doesnt show up in the menu...wtf...
<Dr_willis> It should.. theres some command that can reforce the menus to get reread.. or just log out
<Dr_willis> i always make a launcher for it on the panel anyway
<smoothies> lol i like my screen name
<smoothies> anyways, how do i get glxgears to output me information about framerates?
<Dr_willis> some silly --showfps or some option
<smoothies> i tried glxgreas -info, but all that does was output a bunch of gibberish and runs the gear animation
<smoothies> i'll try showfps
<Dr_willis> Guess the programer was so annoyed with everyone useing it as a benchmark.. :) so he disabled the default option to show fps
<smoothies> yeah i just found it's glxgears -printfps
<Dr_willis> i think it used to be --iacknodoldgethisisnotabenchmark
<Dr_willis> :)
<smoothies> what...lol
<smoothies> why is there a humming sound from my tower when i do glxgears
<Dr_willis> it dosent know the words?
<smoothies> is that bad for my graphics card
<smoothies> it shows i have almost 7k fps
<smoothies> that's the output, just repeating over and over again every 5 second like it's supposed to
<Dr_willis> cover the window up with another window...
<Dr_willis> it will go up a few 10000%
<Dr_willis> ;)
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a fast way to terminal all screen sessions in a given tty
<smoothies> lol that was fun to do
<smoothies> i hear a higher pitched sizzling noise from my tower when i do that
<Dr_willis> cool.
<Dr_willis> run it 100 times..
<smoothies> why is there the noise tho
<Dr_willis> no idea..
<Dr_willis> interfearance with the sound card/wires?
<JOSF> What do I need to get my GeForce2GTS supported nativley ba nvidia drivers in 6.10 ?
* Dr_willis goes back to watching anime.
<smoothies> i have no idea, doesn't seem to be a problem i'll ignore it as long as i can
<JOSF> I wanted to use EasyUbuntu but since I am on a bad 56k line downloads often stall and do not resume (makeing EasyUbuntu freeze)
* smoothies i just watched curse of golden flower, some director needs to be shot dead for putting up absolutely pointless junk like that
<Dr_willis> What is with these 'cute' little lunch box's all the  people eat in japanime -
* smoothies they're gay.
<smoothies> =)
<Dr_willis> and some sort of ball of rice wrapped with  some paper.
<smoothies> i think that was inapporpriate of me to say, sorry =)
<tony__> is there any movie editing program for linux ????
<Dr_willis> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<tony__> thanks DR..
<Dr_willis> there may be others.. i recall one other. but forget the name..
<Dr_willis> never did have much luck with either of them
<tony__> lol. in what sence you had no luck ?
<tony__> installing the program or working with it ?
<Dr_willis> I recall i couldent impiort the videos i wanted.
<tony__> i see
<fowlduck> Gerald Ford died today at 93
<Dr_willis> I just wanted to cut some avi's into smaller ones.
<slougi> there's also cinerella, or however it is called
<tony__> i have programs on my window xp, but i like to get the tools i need before switching totaly to linux
<slougi> I used it for some school project years ago
<slougi> the gui was weird but it seemed pretty powerful
<Dr_willis> 'everything i know about japan - i learned from anime' :)
<tony__> thanks guys
<Dr_willis> every house has  a real low table.. and they sit on pillows..  :) and they always got a rice cooker.
<smoothies> yup well no one really knows about the glxgears noise on google either i guess
<smoothies> but it didn't seem like a big problem
<slougi> glxgears noise?
<smoothies> like there's a high pitched humming sound when i play glxgears
<smoothies> it's coming from the computer tower, but it's not that loud
<smoothies> just annoying
<slougi> can be a number of things. sure it's not from the speakers?
<Dr_willis> interfearance affectung the speaker/soundcard..
<smoothies> the speaker isn't plugged in =)
<slougi> that would be most likely.
<slougi> right, then it's probably just something in the PSU
<smoothies> cool =)
<slougi> I wouldn't worry about it unless the system becomes unstable under 3d load
<Dr_willis> Mice.
<smoothies> it's only when i do glxgears
<slougi> but that's just me
<slougi> *shrug*
<slougi> I guess it's fine as long as it doesn't catch fire ;)
<smoothies> lol
<Dr_willis> or explode killing everyone in a 4 block radius
<smoothies> lol
<smoothies> i will fix it when that happens
<smoothies> wait..
<smoothies> anyways =)
<slougi> hmm
<Dr_willis> I hate when that happens..
<smoothies> what does sync to vblank mean
<slougi> draw on vertical retrace
<smoothies> ic
<slougi> basically, if you have, say, a 60 hz refresh rate, redraw 60 times a second
<smoothies> cool
<slougi> theoretically it gives better image quality by avoiding tearing, but it might be slower
<Dr_willis> which means having 200000000+FPS video card... is... sort of pointless. :)
<slougi> google it up
<smoothies> cool, yeah will do, thx =)
<slougi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vsync
<php-freak> is there any better text editors then gedit?
<smoothies> slougi thx
<slougi> that's a good explanation, but not all that easy to grok maybe
<slougi> try kate
<php-freak> everytime I copy something out of there, I cna't go to my other file, and copy
<slougi> kate kicks ass
<fowlduck> kate is really nice
<fowlduck> jEdit is decent too
<slougi> yup, scite is pretty decent too, and nedit
<fowlduck> textmate if you have a mac :)
<slougi> still prefer kate to all of them
<Dr_willis> i like fte
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but it pays to learn vi
* fowlduck still waits for the emacs/vi folks to chime in
<fowlduck> nvm
<slougi> vim <3
<slougi> I never really groked emacs
<slougi> not saying it's a bad editor though
<fowlduck> yeah, it and vi are great if you have the time and patience to learn them
<Dr_willis> vimtutor
<Dr_willis> just 'learn' it. :)
<fowlduck> they can down the road save you gobs of time
<php-freak> http://pastebin.ca/293107 look all all these errors i get guys :(
<fowlduck> Dr_willis: vim tutor?
<Dr_willis> !info vitutor
* Dr_willis wakes up the bot.
<ubotu> Package vitutor does not exist in any distro I know
<fowlduck> !info vimtutor
<tony__> i downloaded cinerrela is source files.. do you knwo where i can find toturials on how to install source files ?
<Dr_willis> the homepage? :)_
<Dr_willis> Untar it, ./configure, make, make install
<slougi> php-freak: are you trying to run these as a different user?
* fowlduck smacks smart-alecs
<php-freak> this sucks even when i copy out of paste, then open another file in the terminal i can' paste it :9
<tony__> one moment
<ubotu> Package vimtutor does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info cinerela
<php-freak> no just run them as sudo
<Dr_willis> !find tutor
<php-freak> im logged in under my mian name
<tony__> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<tony__> this looks very nice app for movie editting
<slougi> try running them with kdesu
<ubotu> Package cinerela does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Found: python-gtk2-tutorial, gmt-tutorial, gmt-tutorial-pdf, gmt-tutorial-ps, gnustep-tutorial-html (and 5 others)
<slougi> vimtutor is part of vim I believe
<slougi> at least I seem to have it on my system
<fowlduck> I went through vimtutor before
<tony__> i think i have to use Make command. and i have no clue on how about using stuff like this
<fowlduck> it gets you started, but there is so much more to vim than what the tutor teaches you
<slougi> tony__: hold on, I'll have a quick look
<pwn4tt4ck> what codec do I need to view .avi files?
<fowlduck> I'd like to see a more interactive vimtutor
<Hobbsee> fowlduck: what, the manpage?
<fowlduck> Hobbsee: ??
<Hobbsee> [16:41]  <fowlduck> I'd like to see a more interactive vimtutor
<Hobbsee> oh wait, you said interactive
* Hobbsee misread that as "informative"
<fowlduck> yes ma'am
<smoothies> hey in beryl, if i only have 1 desktop, it means i can't get the cube going right, i mean that would be obvious right, no, i'm confused =)
<slougi> tony__: there seems to be a package here: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~muzzol/cinelerra/bin/
<slougi> be warned though, I do not know how well it works
<tony__> so do i
<tony__> :D
<slougi> but it was linked from the cinelerra site
<slougi> anyway, need to leave for a bit
<slougi> ->
<tony__> i should realy learn on how to use source to compile :) ..
<tony__> package is in dep so i guess i can use that to install on kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> perhaps.
<Dr_willis> :)
<tony__> :|
<slougi> yeah it was a ubuntu package
<Dr_willis> depends on the disrto it was made for. was it in the repos?
<tony__> DR you scare me all the time
<Dr_willis> heh.
<tony__> no
<Dr_willis> the bot dident find it a little bit ago.
<tony__> i just downloaded from the original site
<tony__> so what happens if this is not compatible with kubuntu during installation ?
<Dr_willis> egads!
<Dr_willis> :)
<JOSF> What do I need to get my GeForce2GTS supported nativley ba nvidia drivers in 6.10 ?
<Dr_willis> worse case? System explodes...
<JOSF> I wanted to use EasyUbuntu but since I am on a bad 56k line downloads often stall and do not resume (makeing EasyUbuntu freeze)
<tony__> lol
<pwn4tt4ck> How do I play AVIs in Kaffeen!?
<Dr_willis> Best to not use EasyYbuntu at all
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tony__> ehhhh, that packaage is password protected
<Dr_willis> huh?
<tony__> it askes for password
<tony__> lol
<fowlduck> probably needs your password to install, it's gksudo
<fowlduck> or kdesu
<fowlduck> or whatever
<tony__> i uused kubuntu package manager to install
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu 101.. :)
<fowlduck> gah, i'm not even in linux :/  (osx ftw)
<Dr_willis> You need to enter your 'sudo' users password to do stuff like that. :)
<tony__> i did
<Dr_willis> do it 10000 times :)
<tony__> when i lunched the package installer , it asked me for pass . i did enter . but was rejected
<tony__> lol
<fowlduck> or until your fingers start bleeding
<tony__> 'im sure is correct pass
<Dr_willis> use the shell.. perhaps
<fowlduck> sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<tony__> thats too advance for me . .
<Dr_willis> just USE it..
<Dr_willis> :)
<tony__> do i have to navigate to that directory first to use that comand ?
<fowlduck> yes
<Dr_willis> of course
<Dr_willis> or give the full path
<fowlduck> or you could do the full....what dr said
<tony__> hold on please
* Dr_willis Holds on Tig8!
<knapp> What program is recommended for making DVD Video compilations?
<Dr_willis> that can take a bit of work and use of various tools.. :)
<fowlduck> iMovie ;)
<Dr_willis> that 'Ubuntu Hacks' book had a chapter on it.
<tony__> error processing the pacakge ,, can not access archive
<fowlduck> tony__: pastebin the exact command you types along with the error.  Also type the command ls and paste the results of that
<tony__> i did download the source though .. it has makefile .. which i think somehow , i have to use that . :)  :S
<fowlduck> heh
<Dr_willis> egads..
<tony__> thanks for the help . i guess i be back tomorrow for some brain teaser :P
<fowlduck> dpkg -i package.deb only works with debian binary packages (that I know of)
<tony__> it is dep
<Dr_willis> its what?
<tony__> pacakge name is , cinelerra_2.1.0-2svn20061104_i386.dep
<tony__> you think would make sence to make the name shorter ???
<Dr_willis> I think somthing is totally confused here.
<tony__> that me
<tony__> :)
<Dr_willis> how big is that file?
<dettoaltrimenti> how do you make a new user in the terminal?
<tony__> 17 meg
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser bubba
<tony__> source is 30 meg
<velle> how do I check if a package is already installed on my ubuntu? i think it is dkpg -foo bar ... ?
<JOSF> Dr_willis: thanks
<computer> what is the super (windows key) when people talk about beryl?
<Dr_willis> if you  "sudo adduser billgates"  your pc will explode.
<tony__> will crash for sure
<Dr_willis> the key with the windows logo on it. :)
<Dr_willis> and. NO my keyboard does not have one....
<Dr_willis> :)
<computer> o, but it doesn't do anything for me tho, do i first have to bind it?
<computer> would you not have a super key then? is there an alternative
<Dr_willis> beryl had a tool to configure all the key bindings..
<computer> time to go exploring for me lol
<adaptr> computer: super is bound to the winkey by system default
<tony__> time to sleep for me :) .. thanks DR willis.. see you tomorrow :)
<computer> adaptr cool thx =)
<pwn4tt4ck> I still dont know how to run .avi files
<Dr_willis> run?
<computer> does windows vista have more features as far as 3d desktop goes
<Dr_willis> computer,  i doubt it.
<pwn4tt4ck> dr_willis: yeah play avi movies on linux
<computer> cool
<Dr_willis> theres so muych stuff in beryl its scary
<pwn4tt4ck> kaffeen wont do it
<computer> lol
<tony__> you can install VLC ..
<tony__> is part of repo
<Dr_willis> install the right video codecs, and/or try vlc,xine,mplayer, totem, ect...
<tony__> will play everythying for you
<fowlduck> computer: it has some direct3d rendering of the desktop for some visual effects, but nothing like beryl or osx.
<pwn4tt4ck> tony_: how do I isntall vlc?
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<fowlduck> computer: i have a VM of it right now.  It's really ugly and doesn't really offer anything over XP....but XP was ugly too, it's just less ugly
<tony__> use your adept manager ..
<pwn4tt4ck> I dont know the command lines yet, I is a noob
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: perfect time to learn it
<velle> how do I check if a package is already installed on my ubuntu?
<tony__> go to system , adept manager
<Dr_willis> enable universe repo. and search/install it in ya package manager
<tony__> there type VLC
<fowlduck> velle: dpkg -l | grep package_name
<fowlduck> velle: or dpkg -L
<fowlduck> velle: can't remember
<computer> fowlduck cool thx for the info =)
<fowlduck> computer: no problem.
<pwn4tt4ck> tony_: thank you
<tony__> im new too, this is how i usually install my stuff :)
<fowlduck> computer: it struggles to render the 3d-effects in vmware fusion, actually, so I hope your PC is decent if you plan on installing
* computer hugs my beryl, i finally got it working (='.'=)
<tony__> coooooooooooool
<velle> fowlduck: thanks
<fowlduck> velle: np :)
* Dr_willis strangles beryl and all things eye-candish
<tony__> i want to install that too , but im toooooooooooooooo scraed
<tony__> scared
<fowlduck> lol, beryl and the like is pretty for about 5 minutes...then it's annoying and interferes with work
* computer bad Dr_willis bad
<computer> Dr_willis what are u using
<tony__> shell i belive
<computer> Dr_willis i got loads of free time in winter break i might as well try stuff
<tony__> :)
<fowlduck> computer: you can do some work for me for free, great! :)
<computer> fowlduck lol like programming, i could try haha
* fowlduck enslaves the freenoders with free time.
<computer> lol
<inteliwasp> anyone awake at this hour?
<computer> how do i stary beryl on start up?
<computer> it's only 10pm here
<computer> but considering how much beer i've had =)
<inteliwasp> i just looking for someone who can read german and can compile
<Dr_willis> Nein!
<Dr_willis> Struddle!
<Dr_willis> Brawtwurst!
<VR_> whatchu talkin 'bout willis
<fowlduck> Saurkraut!
<inteliwasp> i found this intresting program that can turn a palm pilot into a status display, but it's in german and i'm not sure how to use it.
<Dr_willis> heh
<fowlduck> is there an ubuntu-de channel?
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<computer> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fowlduck> !xv
<computer> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<computer> !cn
<fowlduck> hahahaha, jk
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_willis> !xxx
<computer> !kr
<fowlduck> !????
<VR_> !hr
<velle> !dk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<computer> !abuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inteliwasp> poor ubotu, taking all this abuse.... :P
<CSonicGo> haha
<fowlduck> !inteliwasp
<inteliwasp> uh oh
* computer hugs my beryl before i get tired of it which i don't think will happen any time soon in the next week
* inteliwasp rus and hides
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inteliwasp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fowlduck> you're lucky
<velle> i actually think this is funny, maybe because of all the coffee :)
<fowlduck> next time he gets out the probes
<CSonicGo> :O
<computer> why would beryl interfere with work
<computer> doesn't it help by sort of increasing ur desktop workspace?
<fowlduck> wait until a bug screws up the windowing
<computer> how, as in a future version of beryl that i'd update to would have broken windowing?
<fowlduck> and having multiple desktops is nothing new
<fowlduck> this just makes it prettier
<computer> yeah easier to switch then clicking i guess
<fowlduck> you can use your keyboard to switch without beryl
<computer> o, didn't know that =)
<fowlduck> now the expos? like feature is nice
<computer> sorry, what do u mean expos
<VR_> expose
<VR_> like in os x
<computer> o
<velle> computer: generally there is supposed to be a keyboard shortcut for everything in both kde and gnome
<fowlduck> hmm, can't see the e? :)
<Dr_willis> i just keep stuff fullscreened and alt-tab
<fowlduck> ?
<fowlduck> ???
<computer> velle ic thx
<fowlduck> Dr_willis: expose is nicer than it sounds, but as with most things it's a matter of taste
<computer> btw sort of off current topic, does kxdocker work in edgy?
<computer> i installed it once last time, it didn't really work
<Dr_willis> night all...
<computer> but last time beryl didn't work either, i'm thinking of reinstalling kxdocker, so wanted to know before i go ahead
<computer> night willis
<fowlduck> i've had nothing but trouble with makind kde look like osx
<fowlduck> g'nite willy
<velle> but often they are not very obvious (especially for win users) - i hate using mouse, and windows was actually better at supplying all the keyboard shortcuts needed, in linux there are lots of _small_ but irritating flaws regarding this
<computer> what steps do i take to get rid of the bottom panel bar, not just hide it but get rid of it and use a docker instead
<fowlduck> velle: most can be changed with the right know-how, but that sometimes is the problem
<fowlduck> velle: people shouldn't have to have the 'right know-how'
<fowlduck> computer: wow, good question
<computer> fowlduck sorry, didn't mean to ask a newbie question, i'll try google too =)
<fowlduck> computer: i meant no sarcasm, I really think it's a good question
<computer> fowlduck oh okies =) i'll report usefull stuff i find
<velle> fowlduck: i agree, but the unix developers (mostly volunteers) has enough concerns already, and they dont really bother because they are like lightning in a terminal, and do all the work from there
<menace> what are the commands to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<fowlduck> velle: have you read the halloween letter?
<fowlduck> menace: google it, it's well documented, and there are some HUGE gotchas
<velle> fowlduck:  no, what is that?
<fowlduck> velle: let me link you.
<fowlduck> velle: http://www.catb.org/~esr/halloween/index.html
<fowlduck> velle: read what Microsoft calls the weakness of Linux's desktop and the commentators' remarks on this
<menace> what do you mean by gotchas?
<fowlduck> menace: meaning little things to look out for that can trip you up
<fowlduck> velle: http://www.catb.org/~esr/halloween/halloween1.html#_Toc427495749
<velle> a small thing that really bothers me: when using firefox with flash plugin, i scroll using up/down and pgup/pgdown, but the mouse ends up on top of a flash applet all keyboard shortcuts stop working, except alt f4
<velle> fowlduck: i ll read it now
<fowlduck> velle: that may be a 'feature' not a 'bug'
<Linux_Galore> velle: what plugin are we talking about
<Linux_Galore> sorry version of the plugin
<velle> im not saying it is a bug (unintended) but FOR SURE it must bother all people that is avoiding the mouse
<Linux_Galore> Ive found if the machine is under resources and you run flash in Firefox 2.0 things get laggy for a bit
<Linux_Galore> resourced*
<fowlduck> velle: move your mouse to the screen edge? ;)
<Linux_Galore> my P4 3Ghz machine is fine with flash but my old P3 goes all weird when flash loads for a while
<computer> would feisty be kde4?
<lupine_85> !info kdebase feisty
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 48 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Linux_Galore> computer: not really, kde 4.0 still doesnt actaully exist
* lupine_85 kicks ubotu
<lupine_85> "no"
<computer> cool thx everyone
<velle> fowlduck: that is what i do :) but imagine if your mouse is not even connected. I use mouse for only one thing: clicking links, the scrolling, and the backward, tab stuff, is all done by keyboard, so i always "forget" the mouse inside.... it might be small, but really... i "fingerkick" the mouse sometimes :)
<Linux_Galore> computer: they call the "yet to be released" version of kde 4.0  kde 3.8.2
<Linux_Galore> computer: very buggy though
<velle> Linux_Galore: sorry, it takes a sec for me to find out :)
<unix_infidel> Linux_Galore: that's because flash has always relied on fast processors to manage content.
<computer> Linux_Galore ic
<computer> Linux_Galore thx
<unix_infidel> its a trade off, less bandwidth intensive compared to other protocols but more cpu intensive...
<unix_infidel> its never touted itself to be a lean mean content providing machine.
<fowlduck> velle: i use a mouse, but I don't use linux as my desktop so I don't run into the same issues with mousing
<computer> what's the difference b/w adept manager and synaptic, this morning i think some people helping me was saying synaptic is safer and gives more control, could someone ellaborate a little bit =) thx
<Linux_Galore> computer: if you go to kubuntu.org  there is some details on installing kde 4.0 and instructions so you can swap back to the normal (stable) version at any time and you only need dapper installed
<fowlduck> computer: synaptic is arguably better, but adept uses Qt for its interface, I believe
<Linux_Galore> computer: the install doesnt remove the old version of kde
<computer> Linux_Galore cool, i'll prolly not try that out later tho, i've just had beryl working just now i think i'll play safe and not do big modifications =)
<fowlduck> computer: synaptic uses GTK (2 I believe) for its interface
<computer> ic, so i can just stick with synaptic now that i've installed it on kubuntu right, i wouldn't be missing anything?
<pwn4tt4ck> my friend tells me its not safe to enter a chat and idle without this: /mode pwn4tt4ck +x
<pwn4tt4ck> is that true?
<Linux_Galore> computer: the packages doesnt actually modify your old install, just allows you to add the kde4 desktop to your login menu
<pwn4tt4ck> he says that +x will hide my IP
<fowlduck> wow, that sounds like lies to me
<computer> Linux_Galore o ic, i'll look that up then
<fowlduck> but I dunno about it
<pwn4tt4ck> see, I think so too
<pwn4tt4ck> cause isnt it Read Write eXecute?
<pwn4tt4ck> :\
<fowlduck> it's an IRC setting, so who knows
<fowlduck> computer: I used synaptic when I was in KDE, I like it better than adept, and adept messes up if you have to input something on the command line while the package is installing
<velle> Linux_Galore: im looking, i thought i would find it in Firefox -> Tools -> Extensions, but there I only find English Language Pack - shouldnt flash be in that list?
<computer> fowlduck cool, what about automatic updates
<Linux_Galore> velle: flash isnt an extension its a plugin
<pixelsquid> Hello
<computer> fowlduck would synatpic do automatic updates for me?
<Linux_Galore> velle: you should see it in your ~/.mozilla/plugins/  directory,  not hard to miss
<Linux_Galore> velle: its a single file
<fowlduck> computer: no, it won't
<computer> fowlduck only adept does it?
<fowlduck> computer: but I don't trust automatic updates, tbh
<Linux_Galore> velle:  should show a file called ibflashplayer.so*
<fowlduck> computer: no, there's some little applet that does it for gnome, called update-manager
<computer> fowlduck cuz last time when some part of adept was trying to do auto update, it crashed/froze when trying to install something java run related
<pixelsquid> Isn't aptitude better?
<Linux_Galore> velle:  oops libflashplayer.so*
<fowlduck> computer: so synaptic isn't involved
<computer> fowlduck so kubuntu only has adept handling the updates right
<computer> fowlduck lets hope i won't run into update problems this time =)
<fowlduck> computer: yes, that's right, iirc
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: it's a matter of taste, but some prefer a non-cli app for managing packages
<Linux_Galore> police helicopter hovering over my place
<computer> dun dun dun
<Linux_Galore> noisy bastard
<pixelsquid> Yes
<pixelsquid> It seems less buggy, and you really only need 3 commands
<Linux_Galore> quick throw the drugs in the toilet
<Linux_Galore> :-P
<VR_> goodfellas!
<computer> last time a car crashed under my apartment window while being chased by police, wasn't major crash tho, he was only going about 15 mph, which is kinda wierd running away from police at that speed
<computer> i guess he only started to run but then crashed immediately so it wasn't high speed =)
<computer> u could, u could dissolve the drug and recrystallize it later lol
<Linux_Galore> he's gone
* computer waves bye to room, nights =)
<linlin> how can i make a command automatically run when i login to kde ?
<fowlduck> linlin: i believe there is a .autostart directory somewhere in the home directory
<fowlduck> i think within the .kde directory
<linlin> ok ill take a look
<fowlduck> actually I think it's Autostart or AutoStart...I could be wrong
<pixelsquid> I don't see one in mine
<spitwise> http://docs.kde.org/userguide/kde-startup-sequence.html
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: yeah, this is from my SuSE days
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: just trying to be helpful :)
<pixelsquid> Ah
<pixelsquid> This is something I've been wondering myself
<pixelsquid> There's a program I want to open on startup
<fowlduck> actually google is saying it's in .kde/Autostart for SuSE, gentoo, and at least one version of kubuntu
<fowlduck> you could check it out in konqueror: file:///home/USER_NAME/.kde/Autostart
<fowlduck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194457
<pixelsquid> there's one file in the .kde/Autostart/
<pixelsquid> named .directory
<linlin> yeah i have that also
<pixelsquid> It's weird
<fowlduck> ok, so?
<Linux_Galore> linlin: create a script that runs what you want and in kdontrol you can tell kde to autostart the script when it runs
<fowlduck> You put a link to what you want run
<Linux_Galore> kcontrol*
<spitwise> or bash
<linlin> actually
<Linux_Galore> linlin: start kcontrol and look in KDE Components -> Autostart
<linlin> i dont want it to run when a user logs in, i want it to be running when the login screen is up
<fowlduck> the beryl docs for kubuntu say to put it in ~/.kde/Autostart too
<fowlduck> linlin: update-rc.d is the way to go for that I think
<pixelsquid> OK, so do you just put the script in~/.kde/Autostart/ ?
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: if you want it to run when you log in and KDE launches, then yes
<wizard_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pixelsquid> cool! thanks
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: make sure it works in the first place too
<pixelsquid> How do I turn off the session restore?
<Nergar> hi
<pixelsquid> Everytime I log in, it opens all of the programs from last time
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: that sounds like a google-worthy question.
<pixelsquid> heh
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: it's a very common one, no doubt
<pixelsquid> sure. Thanks, fowlduck
<fowlduck> pixelsquid: sure thing :)
<Nergar> where can i download kubuntu with torrent??
<andreasw> Hi, anybody else has the problem that kmail doesn't store email passwords?
<andreasw> in Edgy
<fowlduck> Nergar: there isn't a link from the kubuntu page?
<Nergar> no
<Nergar> only for the dvd
<fowlduck> hmm, must not have a lot of demand for the CD through torrent
<Nergar> does that means no torrent???
<Linux_Galore> linlin: in kcontrol goto kde Components -> Session Manager, look for the "On Login" section. disable "restore previous session"
<fowlduck> Nergar: it's likely that there isn't one or that it isn't officially supported as a means of distribution, meaning you will have to find it elsewhere
<Nergar> i rather use http
<Nergar> ;) thanx though
<Linux_Galore> Nergar: pick a tracker search site and just enter kubuntu
<wizard_> http:// repositories will go slower than a torrent
<andreasw> depends on the mirror ^^
<Nergar> its better to have the oficial version
<fowlduck> wizard_: not true, the RIGHT http goes as fast as my connection will allow.  You just have to figure out which ones have their bandwidth unthrottled
<Linux_Galore> Nergar: http://www.torrentspy.com/search?query=ubuntu&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<Nergar> thanx linux-galore
* Nergar goes take a look
<computer> how do i add trash to the desktop
<fowlduck> Nergar: the torrents are EXTREMELY unlikely to have an 'unofficial' version, and this can be verified with the md5sum
<wizard_> fowlduck: or you could skip the guessing game
<wizard_> and DL a torrent
<fowlduck> computer: add an applet to one of your panels
<fowlduck> wizard_: everyone tells me that torrents are fast, but I have yet to find a consistently fast torrent.
<wizard_> then your torrents hate you
<fowlduck> wizard_: yes, that is entirely likely
* fowlduck is a torrent pariah
<wizard_> remember to be a clever torrent user not a st00pid one, as many sites will tell you
<computer> fowlduck how... =)
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: I get 1mb/s with Linux torrents
<wizard_> have tcp udp ports open and configured
<fowlduck> wizard_: yep, been there, done that
<Nergar> what bout this one http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/896901/Kubuntu_6_10_Edgy_Eft_32_bit_Final_Desktop_CD
<Linux_Galore> Nergar: yep thats the one
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: I get 5 mb/s from some http
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: http is different
<computer> fowlduck o i found a guide on google
<computer> fowlduck nvm thx
<fowlduck> computer: right-click the panel and...ok
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: your comparing apples and pears
<fowlduck> computer: np :)
<computer> fowlduck yup =)
<spitwise> how maby seeders fowlduck ?
<Nergar> thanx a lot, i guess i'll be seeing you guys here. my linux experience begins
<spitwise> many
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: not in this case, as the discussion warrants the comparison of speed
<fowlduck> spitwise: that is probably the issue
<spitwise> torrents depend on the # of seeders and their connections
<fowlduck> spitwise: and I have seeded torrents in the past, I'm not just a leecher
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: yeah but http is fine till you realise there it no mirror because <cough> ubuntu dvd <cough> its not supported
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: we were discussing the CD, not the DVD
* aseigo always sets the download-to-upload to ratio to 1 and waits until ti gets there
<GWillakers> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: http for me is actually slower than ftp
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: I get 8-10mb/s with ftp but Im hard up getting 4mb/s on http
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: that's interesting, but entirely possible.
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: I don't have that issue, fortunately.
<fowlduck> but my connection is only 5 mb/s
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: I have a feeling its because of a squid server
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: 22mb/s here
<Nergar> how come xubuntu have torrent and kubuntu doesn't
<kraut> moin
<fowlduck> hmm, very interesting
<fowlduck> WOW, 22
<fowlduck> nice
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: squid is a proxy and/or http filter?
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: adsl2+ with the advaatage I live 200 meters from the exchange
<fowlduck> niiiice
<fowlduck> I can't get dsl here
<fowlduck> Too far from the co
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: squid can filter http but can also throttle it
<fowlduck> ahh
<fowlduck> well, ftp or torrents are perfect for you, providing your isp doesn't throttle torrents
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: Im thinking of setting up my own remote proxy
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: sounds nice.  I'd love to do that from my home and tunnel from work/school, but my connection sucks on the upload side
<fowlduck> I'd be doing it if I had your connection :)
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: want to drool over connection speed, look at this http://users.tpg.com.au/abdserv6/ADSL2%2B_Speed_Test.jpg
<_linux> Hi, when i try to start kubuntu it freeses during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" i can click enter there and i get a ternimal based login, but when i login and do "startx" it gives me abunch of errors with saying "Read Only File System" one of them being "Cant create /tmp/.X0-lock Read only file system" how can i fix this so i can boot up again?
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: funny as hell, its a cache stuffup
* fowlduck finds a rubber hose to beat Linux_Galore with
<fowlduck> ??
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: the test is caching on squid at the isp
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: so im seeing the isp's speed
<fowlduck> haha, nice
<fowlduck> hax! ;)
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: 238mb on adsl sort of gives it away
<fowlduck> hax hax hax
<Linux_Galore> mb/s
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: Ive been doing to evil flooding with that cache lol
<_linux> Hi, when i try to start kubuntu it freeses during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" i can click enter there and i get a ternimal based login, but when i login and do "startx" it gives me abunch of errors with saying "Read Only File System" one of them being "Cant create /tmp/.X0-lock Read only file system" how can i fix this so i can boot up again?
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: throw a few requests at a IIs server at 238mb/s and watch it stop
<fowlduck> lol
<fowlduck> nice
<fowlduck> k, gtg for the night
<fowlduck> take care people
<computer> does svn == subversion, and what is it =)
<Linux_Galore> computer: yes
<computer> o and what's fud.. saw it couple times while googling
<velle> fowlduck: sweet dreams
<computer> Linux_Galore thx
<Linux_Galore> computer: if you ever want to figure out what type of file you looking at just type  file filename.etc
<Linux_Galore> in a terminal
<computer> o ok, thx
<_linux> Hi, when i try to start kubuntu it freeses during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" i can click enter there and i get a ternimal based login, but when i login and do "startx" it gives me abunch of errors with saying "Read Only File System" one of them being "Cant create /tmp/.X0-lock Read only file system" how can i fix this so i can boot up again?
<Linux_Galore> _linux: did the install work before ??
<_linux> Linux_Galore: my comp has been fine for 6 months
<Linux_Galore> _linux: I got something like that when I had a disk corruption caused by my cpu doing a dummy spit
<Linux_Galore> _linux: basically large sections of /tmp got wrecked
<Linux_Galore> and /var and /etc
<velle> Linux_Galore: i still haven found out my version of flash, in the plugin folder i only have two flash files, and i dont know how to get at version number out of them
<Nergar> see ya
<Linux_Galore> velle: goto www.youtube.com  run a video and right click on the video and it should show you what version of flash you have
<Linux_Galore> velle: or even go to www.gizmodo.com  and right click on the gizmodo logo
<Linux_Galore> velle: old version is 7 the new version is 9
<Linux_Galore> velle: do you have the flash plugin in your /home/username/.mozilla/plugins/ directory
<_linux> Hi, when i try to start kubuntu it freeses during boot at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" i can click enter there and i get a ternimal based login, but when i login and do "startx" it gives me abunch of errors with saying "Read Only File System" one of them being "Cant create /tmp/.X0-lock Read only file system" how can i fix this so i can boot up again?
<Linux_Galore> _linux: you have a disk corruption
<_linux> no
<Linux_Galore> _linux: start again
<Linux_Galore> _linux: yes
<_linux> no
<_linux> somehow my root partiton got set to read only
<Linux_Galore> _linux: then go to /tmp then
<_linux> i just need to find out how to change
<_linux> i cant, im on a live cd
<Linux_Galore> _linux: actually you can
<_linux> how?
<Linux_Galore> _linux: just mount the partition then go to it
<_linux> i dont know how to mount partitions
<Linux_Galore> _linux: but you do know when your disk isnt corrupted
<_linux> yes
<_linux> because i can browse my HD
<_linux> but i cant write anything because its read only
<Linux_Galore> _linux: no, thats an assumption, I can brows a hardisk with all the data corrupted, does it mean I have a good file structure, no it doesnt
<_linux> look, your an idiot
<_linux> im TELLING you whats wron
<_linux> g
<_linux> if you disk is corrupt you wouldnt be able to read any files
<Lathiat> I'll tell you right now, 100%, if you can browse the HDD but its read only then you have HDD corruption
<Linux_Galore> _linux: to run Linux you needs hundreds of libs and apps all working, not if you want to spend hours finding whats broken when a new install takes 40 min, go for it
<Lathiat> if it detects it mounts it read only to prevent any further corruption
<Linux_Galore> now*
<Lathiat> run "dmesg" look in the output it'l probably whinge somewhere
<Lathiat> it may just be filesystem corruption (hdd isnt actually broken) or could be broken HDD
<Lathiat> reboot into "recovery mode" and do a filesystem check
<Linux_Galore> Lathiat: Ive had the same, after a bit of searching with a text browser I found a pile of broken files
<Linux_Galore> Lathiat: rather than fix them all I just did an image install (takes 8 minutes)
<_linux> linux galore: I KNOW WHATS WRONG YOU FUCKING IDIOT
<Lathiat> Linux_Galore: ok time to give up
<Linux_Galore> _linux: then fix it Mr i cant mount anything
<CSonicGo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CSonicGo> >:(
<_linux> linux_Galore: your a fucking douchebag, just because i dont memorize every damn command dosnt mean i cant do it
<_linux> and i did fix it
<_linux> because like i said, i KNEW WHAT THE ERROR WAS
<_linux> so stop being a faggot and go run windows or somthing
<CSonicGo> lol drama
<Linux_Galore> _linux: yes, the error you showed me is a file corruption problem
* aseigo ahems
* CSonicGo gets popcorn
* Lathiat steals CSonicGo's popcorn
<CSonicGo> hey! we share
<aseigo> sharing!
<Lathiat> share! thats not what our community is about!
<Lathiat> oh wait.
<_linux> no, the error i pasted was a "this is a read only file system" problem
<Lathiat> CSonicGo: got any icing sugar?
<CSonicGo> aww
<CSonicGo> no :(
<Linux_Galore> heh heh
<Linux_Galore> aaaw, I had my troll cage out too
<Lathiat> Shows over folks, please exit orderly through the isle to the left << and right >> please place all rubbish in the bins
<Linux_Galore> hmm a root service with a read only file problem, ooh my god could it be the disk is corrupted so badly it cant write
<Linux_Galore> aaah, Ive had my fun
<Linux_Galore> neeeeeeeeeext
<CSonicGo> man that was fun
<CSonicGo> I know internet trolls are bad and all but, they can be funny! :D
<Linux_Galore> I used to be like him when I first started with Linux, man those were the days
<Linux_Galore> total frustration
<Linux_Galore> and this was 10 years ago when you needed to wind up the PC to run Linux
<Linux_Galore> now Im on the other side of the fish bowl and can see why its so amusing
<CSonicGo> rofl
<CSonicGo> yeah I know waht you mean
<Linux_Galore> he will look back on today and cringe in 5 years
<Linux_Galore> with some hope
<aseigo> as will you, i'm sure
<Linux_Galore> aseigo: naw, Im an admin, Im genetically enhanced to be an asshole
<aseigo> anyone who doesn't look back on their own selves years ago and cluck their tongue at themselves, no matter how old wise and aware, is a fool =)
<aseigo> oh no. a sys admin. the worst sort.
<CSonicGo> haha
<Lathiat> haha
* Lathiat is too
<Linux_Galore> :-P
<CSonicGo> you aren't like those linux Elitists are you
<Lathiat> altho im a bit of a programmer
<Lathiat> my job is sysadminny
<CSonicGo> the ones taht are like "YOU KNOW LINUS HATES GNOME"
<CSonicGo> I hate those kind of people :(
<Lathiat> heh
<velle> Linux_Galore: you wont believe it, but im still working on that flash thing (except a few phonecalls), the problem is that my computer is EXTREMELY slow this morning
<Linux_Galore> no, I'm no, I just an equal opportunity stupid person hater
<aseigo> well, linus is a pretty briliant man. ;
<aseigo> ;
* aseigo curses his keyboard
* Lathiat would love to see a graph of linus' inbox of "Dear Linus" vs "Dear Linux"
<CSonicGo> well, yeah, he wrote something that any computer nowadays can use
<Rob-West> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> velle: just look in /home/username/.mozilla/plugins  see if the flash plugin file is there first
<velle> Linux_Galore: yep, there are two files for flash - but i was sencere when i said that my computer is extremely slow, it just took me more than 10 minutes (i timed it) to close down 3 apps
<jlowell> how do I get beryl to start on login in kde?
<velle> i was running firefox 3 tabs; kopete, konversation, ktorrent, kpdf, kate, terminal, ........... should that be a prob for a 1ghz with 256mb ram
<aseigo> velle: depends. firefox can take quite a bit, particularly since it has it's own library stack
<velle> how can i check if my ram is the problem? if i should buy more... or should i just buy them right away with my money from christmas?
<aseigo> velle: and ktorrent can hog memory some times... the rest should be fine
<aseigo> velle: more ram is always a good investment, regardless... (gives more room for file caching even if you have headroom)
<aseigo> velle: to see if you're running tight, press ctrl+escape and you'll get a process table that should tell you what your usage is like`
<aseigo> velle: or you could utter `free` from a konsole
<Linux_Galore> velle: aaah sound like something is broken
<jlowell> anyone using beryl with kubuntu??
<rich_> how do I make my menu transparent?
* aseigo walks like an egyptian
<Linux_Galore> velle: run ksysguard
<Linux_Galore> velle: should show you what sucking up all the system resources, then kill it
<aseigo> rich_: it's in the widget style panel... or you can run a composition manager
<aseigo> Linux_Galore: ksysguard is what pops up with ctrl+escape
<Linux_Galore> aseigo: aah, I usually run top
<jlowell> how do I get beryl to start on login in kde? anyone??
<Search4Lancer> how do I restart Xorg? used to know... can't remember
<Linux_Galore> Search4Lancer: startx
<rich_> where can I find the widget style panel?
<Search4Lancer> after killing it, I imagine?
<Linux_Galore> rich_: ?? you mean the theme
<Linux_Galore> rich_: in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> rich_: look ant feel  section
<Linux_Galore> and*
<rich_> thanks
<jlowell> cmon folks... help?
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: not that simple
<jlowell> really? it is in gnome
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: its not part of gnome
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: for starters you have to update your x server
* Search4Lancer has damned beryl to the fiery pits many, many times
<jlowell> I mean, starting beryl at login in gnome is easy
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: install a few things create a shell script and then add a menu entrty
<aseigo> jlowell: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/
<jlowell> isnt there somehow I can have beryl start at login in kde?
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: yes, have you installed all the components yet
* aseigo suggests jlowell reads the second heading on that page
<jlowell> yes I have
<Linux_Galore> hold on let me swap machines
<Linux_Galore> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Linux_Galore> shows down the bottom how to add an entry in the login for beryl
<Linux_Galore> for gnome (gdm) and kde (kdm) logins
<jlowell> thx
<aseigo> Linux_Galore: if you have beryl working fine, it's much easier to just set KDEWM
<Linux_Galore> aseigo: Ive got driver issues
<aseigo> jlowell apparently doesn't
<jlowell> that's pretty simple
<jlowell> brb
<Linux_Galore> hold on let me swap back to my home machine
<sgrover> aseigo.. late night for you.. didn't think you'd be online at this time.. :)  Merry Ho Ho to you  (and now back to our regulary scheduled program...)
<aseigo> sgrover: hey dude
<aseigo> sgrover: and yeah, merry xmas
<aseigo> sgrover: the boy is at mom's and it's a nice night for hacking
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<aseigo> sgrover: what you  been up to?
<sgrover> @aseigo hacking.. javascript stuff.. low level DOM and AJAX..
<jlowell> awesome, beryl started, but it wont let me use it as a window manager ... :\
<rich_> can't find 'look and feel' in kcontrol section of themes
<sgrover> er.. how do you do private messges in IRC?
<aseigo> sgrover: /msg <nick>
<aseigo> rich_: what are you looking for
<rich_> to make the menus transparent
<jlowell> i followed the how to in ubuntuguide.com to set up beryl... what am i missing? I cant set beryl to be window manager...
<notech> any error from beryl?
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: did you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<notech> and what wm are you running?
<jlowell> Linux_Galore: yes as ubuntuguide.com said to do...
<jlowell> notech: It returns to kde wm
<velle> needed to restart... wooooowwwwww... my comp sucks!!!
<aseigo> jlowell: you wouldn't have happened to have read the url i posted for you?
<notech> jlowell: starting beryl-manager from a terminal?
<aseigo> jlowell: because if you did, you'd probably have your answer
<notech> oh, got here late, didn't know url's had been posted
<jlowell> aseigo: I read the second heading that you told me to
<jlowell> notech: no not from terminal
<rich_> I put transluceny to 100 and its only faded a tiny bit
<aseigo> jlowell: and did you do what it suggested? set $KDEWM on login?
<Linux_Galore> velle: check kcontrol and see what kde services are running, come like kat are total system hogs
<jlowell> no I did what Linux_Galore suggested... I'll try that
<Linux_Galore> some*
<Linux_Galore> ??
<Linux_Galore> now what did I do
<redleader> evening guys
<jlowell> aseigo: could you post that url again?
<notech> it's all your fault, everything is :)
<aseigo> jlowell: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/
<redleader> anyone here that could help me figure out how to get a webcam working?
<jlowell> aseigo: where is .profile?
<zaach> is ekiga compiled with v4l2 support?
<aseigo> jlowell: in ~
<jlowell> I don't have one there
<velle> Linux_Galore: didnt you mean ksysguard instead of kcontrol?
<jlowell> should I make one?
* aseigo nods
<Linux_Galore> velle: ksysguard allows you to kill a process, kcontrol has a section that allows you to stop a process ever starting in the first place
<jlowell> brb
<velle> Linux_Galore: ok, (btw everything is more smooth now after restart)
<zaach> anyone know if the ekiga package has v4l2 support
<Linux_Galore> velle: if you have kat turned on wait a while it will do it again
<Linux_Galore> velle: do you have a cat icon in your taskbar
<Linux_Galore> velle: if not dont worry
<jlowell> aseigo: was all I was supposed to do, was add that line to .profile? if so... it did not work
<aseigo> jlowell: or whatever file gets sourced when you log in... e.g. .bashrc
<crazy_bus> Can anyone please tell me how to get the menu items, for things I've installed to appear.
<jlowell> aseigo: I don't understand
<Linux_Galore> crazy_bus: how did you install these items
<redleader> yea, I'm trying to figure that out, from adept
<velle> Linux_Galore: no i dont have a cat icon anywhere, and in ksysguard i only have something called katapult, not kat
<sgrover> aseigo - I've seen this issue myself with edgy.  I've installed RapidSVN, but there's no menu item for it, and a few others.
<aseigo> sgrover: packaging errors
<Linux_Galore> velle: aah yeah, kapapult is just a quick app starter ie press alt/spacebar
<Linux_Galore> katapult*
<crazy_bus> apt-get and adept
<Linux_Galore> crazy_bus: have you logged out yet
<Linux_Galore> crazy_bus: just log out an back in, it refreshes the menu
<crazy_bus> Yes, I installed a 'Debian Menu' which had most of the missing icons.  But I'm not sure how to reinstall it
<velle> Linux_Galore: ahhh, like quicksilver on mac... i guess it need everything to be indexed, ie kat
<velle> right?
<jlowell> what am I missing aseigo?
<jlowell> aseigo_zZZz:
<Linux_Galore> velle: kat/beagle are like spotlight in OSX
<rich_> I went to KControl/Appearances and themes/Style/Effects and I made the Menu opacity to 98 but it still doesn't make the menu look like transperent or anything
<Linux_Galore> velle: very resource hungry though
* aseigo_zZZz says "strigi"
<Linux_Galore> velle: beagle was actually released before spotlight too
<velle> Linux_Galore: i did not know about kat/beagle, but spotlight was the only thing on mac that i missed when i left my ibook
<aseigo_zZZz> kat is unstable, beagle is a pig. spotlight is considerably better than either.
<Linux_Galore> velle: always get OSX nazi's saying Linux coppied spotlight when in fact the dates dont match up
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: Oracle does it better than any of them
<velle> Linux_Galore: so they are nazis, i didnt even know :)
<Linux_Galore> asier: I can meta search across a network
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: oracle for the desktop? heh.
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: client side front end
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: server side dedicated meta search engine
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: show me a) the indexers and b) the desktop integration.
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: very fast
* aseigo_zZZz rolls eyes
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: oracle did the desktop meta search stuff years ago
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: no, they talked about it. nothing of substance ever materialized.
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: no, they decided to use a server and not turn all the desktops into snail meat
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: so show me all those oracle powered desktops.
* aseigo_zZZz waits, putting off the sleep implied by his nick
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: you do realise this is 2006 and the desktop isnt glued to a single machine anymore
<niblets> When I mount my iPod and try to autodetect it on amarok, I get the following message "No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: probably better than you do. that said, you didn't answer the question. nice try though
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: now your trolling
<CSonicGo> oh man is it just trollday or what
<CSonicGo> :P
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: how about this, you go find it and come back and apologize
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: lol ... i would, except that oracle's search solutions never materialzed into anything meaningful in the real world.
<rich_> thanks aseigo, finally found it :)
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: and last i checked, calling someone on their particular brand of bullshit wasn't trolling ;)
<rich_> I was pushing the bar up more instead of the other way
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: wow, must have looked as far as your icons on your desktop to get that answer
<velle> Linux_Galore: after an hour (probably more, but i lost my sense of time) i now know that i have got flash 7, where it is supposed to tell me the exact version number, it is blank
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: you're probably right. what do i know?
<niblets> any ideas?
<Linux_Galore> velle: yeah you need to grab the ver 9 file,  you just unpack the file then copy the flash file over to .mozilla/plugins
<iftiq> does anyone know anything about Cedega?
<aseigo_zZZz> Linux_Galore: after all, 15 years in the industry, one of the kde core devels, having working with oracle products throughout the 90s ... pfft.
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: wow 15
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: your talking to a pdp 11 guy
<aseigo_zZZz> as i said, go find me all those oracle powered desktop search installations and we'll have something.
<Linux_Galore> aseigo_zZZz: you mom was wiping you rear end when I was doing cobol
<velle> Linux_Galore: while im at all this... should i upgrade to firefox2? i also have a problem with firefox suddenly closing down (since i installed and uninstalled Adblock). And it seems I also have problem with memory.
* aseigo_zZZz chuckles
<rich_> Anyone use kroller? everytime I install it the thing lags for some reason, graphic lag
<Linux_Galore> velle: ff 2.0 has some memory leak fixes
<Linux_Galore> velle: for me ff 2.0 is faster than ff 1.5
<velle> Linux_Galore: ok, i think i will upgrade that one later today
<aseigo_zZZz> rich_: yeah, sk isn't very efficient and kroller really pushes it to the imits
<Linux_Galore> velle: are you still on daper ?
<Linux_Galore> dapper*
<Linux_Galore> velle: someone made a gui app to update dapper ie flash 9, java 5, firefox 2.0
<velle> Linux_Galore: im still on dapper
<Linux_Galore> velle: let me get the link, this will make your life easier
<squid0> 2.0 is great
<velle> Linux_Galore: i want the link, but a look at this craze, try http://www.adobe.com/downloads/, and click the link for downloading flash 9. I dont know about you, but im redirected to a page for downloading version 7.
<Linux_Galore> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=48166
<Linux_Galore> velle: ^^
<velle> Linux_Galore: right now i really need my life to be easier :)
<knoppix> hi
<juan> im having x problems but have no idea what it is, all the autoconfigures are failing is this a good place to get help or is there anywhere better
<velle> Linux_Galore: i would even like to upgrade to Efty, but my dvd drive is defect, it has reading errors constantly and i was really lucky to succeed with dapper at all ---- so im afraid to try
<Linux_Galore> velle: edgy ?
<knoppix> i have killed my debian sarge while i was updating to etch and now i have the idea to try kubuntu
<velle> Linux_Galore: i thought that Efty Edge was the name of the successor of Dapper Drake ... ?
<Linux_Galore> velle: first if you want to upgrade from dapper to edgy remove all sharp objects and guns from the house
<Linux_Galore> :-P
<rich_> what are the benefits of the new version of kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> velle: edgy eft
<knoppix> my question is what is with the half-year updates is that a big thing like debian stable testing or is it easier?
<knoppix> good question
<Linux_Galore> rich_: what version are we talking about
<rich_> comparing 6.06 to 6.10
<Linux_Galore> rich_: 6.10 has way better hardware support
<velle> Linux_Galore: ok :) bummer  ---- and i will stay away from edgy as long as possible ---- i hate all this linux setup, just want it over with so i can start coding python ;)
<Linux_Galore> rich_: 6.06 seemed a bit more stable but they have fixed most of my problems
<Linux_Galore> velle: not much difference and you can add kde 3.5.5 to dapper very easily anyway
<Linux_Galore> velle: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Linux_Galore> velle: tells you how to update the desktop
<Linux_Galore> velle: very easy
<Linux_Galore> velle: if you have hardware issues update, if not stay were you are and just install kde 3.5.5
<velle> Linux_Galore: is it worth it? im not really looking for something fancy, i just want everything to work (without keyboard if possible :) )
<velle> Linux_Galore: i mean, is it worth update the kde within dapper?
<Linux_Galore> velle: hell yes
<Linux_Galore> velle: way faster
<Linux_Galore> velle: I updated my dapper machine to 3.5.5 and everything felt more responsive
<velle> Linux_Galore: and i meant, without mouse..... not without keyboard :)
<Linux_Galore> velle: lol no mouse, you got one of those new fangled dog input devices huh <humour>
<Linux_Galore> velle: nope, I know, miiind control
<velle> is there such a thing as a dog input device?
<velle> it does not sound efficient, cute though :)
<Linux_Galore> velle: ask google
<velle> i dont think you meant this one, but I love it, lol:  http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/announcements/update-humping-dog-usb-drive-now-available-to-sodomize-your-laptop-222651.php
<rich_> where can I check to see what version of kde I have?
<CSonicGo> every KDE app really
<CSonicGo> just go to help/about KDE
<crazy_bus> Is there anyway throttle the download speed of apt-get downloads?
<juan> i dont have admin priv when i login
<rich_> In SuperKaramba, when I go to Open Local Theme and click 'Open' I get a message saying "Error- The specified folder does not exist or was not readable', anyone know how to fix this?
<CSonicGo> juan: you're not supposed to. you can only gain root status in a special mode. use SUDO if you want to do a command requiring "admin" privileges
<juan> but ive never got a full poppup warning me about it before, so i assume it means more than that
<Edulix> hi
<CSonicGo> oh, heh, a program is telling you you don't have admin privileges?
<Edulix> how can I play (without converting the file to mpg) a flv video?
<Edulix> I think there was a flvplayer or something like that
<juan> erm i dont have any programs booting up (well only ksensors) which doesnt do that
<CSonicGo> I'm off to bed guys
<CSonicGo> see ya
<juan> everytime i boot i get the following popup kubuntu tells me i dont have admin privelages
<CSonicGo> weird.
<CSonicGo> I dunno man, sounds like an error of some sort
<juan> nvm i have quite a few problems ill stick summit on forums nn m8
<_linux> hi, im having fstab problmes, it would be a big help if someone would pastebin me theirs, so i can see what mine needs to be like
<_linux> hi, im having fstab problmes, it would be a big help if someone would pastebin me theirs, so i can see what mine needs to be like
<praetor> anyone know the package i need to install in order to be able to include kde header files in my code?
<fdoving> praetor: kdelibs4-dev
<praetor> fdoving: it is installed
<praetor> fdoving: as is 'kdelibs'
<fdoving> praetor: what file is it you're missing then?
<praetor> fdoving: and 'kdelibs-data'
<praetor> i cant include any kde header files
<praetor> eg 'kurl.h'
<praetor> gives an error
<fdoving> praetor: kurl.h is in kdelibs4-dev
<praetor> fdoving: i have that package installed according to adept
<praetor> qmake doesn't seem to be generating a makefile that includes it in the libraries
<fdoving> praetor: try to open the file, /usr/include/kde/kurl.h
<praetor> fdoving: yes, the file is there
<praetor> fdoving: cheers, i am possibly doing something wrong with qmake
<tomek_> hej
<tomek_> co mam zrobic bo pad mi modu Display ??
<tomek_> nie moge zmienic rozdzielczosci
<tomek_> w Kubuntu 6.06.1
<tomek_> jest tu jakis Polak ??
<tomek_> hi
<tomek_> in my Kubuntu 6.06.1 a modul "Display" has over ... after instalation nvdia drivers
<tomek_> iI can;t change a resolution
<tomek_> sory not over but crashes
<Linux_Galore> tomsku: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> tomsku: manually set your max resolution
<buz> is there any way to ban guidance power manager from loading upon kde login?
<buz> i much prefer kpowersave
<fdoving> buz: you can simply remove it, if you want to. the package name is 'kde-guidance-powermanager'
<fdoving> also, unloading it before logging out should keep it away.
<buz> fdoving: but kubuntu desktop has it as dependency
<buz> i thought unloading should help
<buz> but somehow it still comes back
<buz> like a zombbie
<buz> i dont understand why that thing was implemented in first place anyway
<fdoving> buz: kubuntu-desktop is not needed, in that way. it's empty, and it's just a package that tells the system what else to install to make up a full kubuntu desktop.
<buz> yes but aptitude gets confused if the meta package isnt there
<fdoving> buz: you can safely remove kubuntu-desktop, just keep in mind that it should be installed when upgrading, to make it easier..
<buz> it then starts to suggest to remove half of kde for it not being required
<fdoving> oh, yeah.. aptitude..
<buz> maybe i can divert guidance power to kpowersave
<fdoving> you can do that, and you can have a look at /usr/share/autostart/
<Jucato> (you could also remove the guidance-power-manager from the /usr/share/autostart folder)
<Jucato> snap!
<fdoving> Jucato :)
<Jucato> merry christmas :)
<fdoving> you too :)
<buz> ah so THATS were it comes from :)
<buz> no wonder quitting it didnt remove it
<buz> thanks Jucato
<__osh__>  /j #ubuntu
<__osh__> Bah, one space makes all the difference...
<thirio> hi all, how can I have sound from 2 applications at the same time. I have kubuntu edgy.
<buz> thirio: usually that just works
<buz> unless one of them is flash
<buz> then YMMV
<smoothies> is anyone here
<smoothies> my flash player doesn't work in firefox
<smoothies> i.e. no sound
<thirio> buz: well, I actually would like to have sound for kde apps while running vmware, sorry for not telling that right away
<buz> uh never tried to have sound from vmware
<root_> hello
<buz> it should work though
<smoothies> i typed at konsole sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui, but it says can't find gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<buz> smoothies: you do have multiverse active yes?
<thirio> I have sound in vmware but it takes over the hardware and there is no sound in kde apps
<__osh__> Seeing that I could/can install kubuntu as a server, are there any server tools for me to use? Ncurses-based setups for printers and similar devices?
<smoothies> buz i'd like to say yes  let me check
<smoothies> buz how do i know if multiverse is installed from looking at /etc/apt/sources.list
<smoothies> i don't have synaptic
<smoothies> i just use adept-manager
<buz> if you see mlutiverse after one of the urls its rprobably there
<smoothies> yeah i do see multiverse
<smoothies> and yeah it's uncommented/enabled
<Jucato> smoothies: look for something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse"
<smoothies> yeah i have that, thx
<buz> smoothies: run sudo apt-get update
<smoothies> k
<Ra77leSnake> hello people
<smoothies> then run the command again
<smoothies> ?
<buz> yes
<buz> if that doesnt help you likely have some typo somewhere
<smoothies> installed fine this time
<smoothies> wierd =) thx so much
<smoothies> lets hope firefox works now
<smoothies> buz yay thx alot, now firefox flash works flawlessly
<zzzindows> I have an LCD monitor and its natural resolution is 1600 x 1200, how can I make it that resolution when the pc boots up?
<smoothies> buz would u happen to know what to do if flashplayer audio is a little out of sync with video?
<buz> if you're using flash 7 , try flash 9 beta
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<ABIOS> [H5N1]  hey birdy:D
<buz> oh really? and i installed it by hand last night ;)
<smoothies> does flash 9 work well with edgy
<smoothies> just curious cuz i was googling about it trying to install it
<smoothies> some entries about some problems in edgy but i didn't check how old those threads were
<buz> works very well yes
<buz> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<hastesaver> smoothies, why are you even googling for it? Get it from Seveas's repo or something :-) It works fine
<smoothies> i was trying to find a repo =)
<andrea> hello to all
<niblets> I am having problems with Amarok finding my iPod. gtkpod can find it, but I cant use gtkpod, as t has horrible interface, and I want amarok to work with it
<niblets> aany help?
<buz> niblets: amarok finds my new shuffle just fine
<buz> what version are you using
<niblets> 1.4
<buz> update to 1.4.4 to make sure its not amarok?
<buz> kubuntu.org has packages for edgy
<niblets> Sorry, 1.4.4 it is
<Fragrag> Excuse, but may I ask where I check file extensions and associated programmes to open them with?
<niblets> It is the latest
<buz> that works just fine for me
<buz> which ipod ?
<niblets> nano, 2nd gen
<buz> dont have one of them
<buz> should work though?
<niblets> mm
<buz> try #amarok
<ABIOS> what's the problem?
<niblets> the funny thing is it works on my friends machine which uses gentoo and the same version of amarok
<niblets> My iPod doesnt get found by Amarok
<ABIOS> what's urs disro
<niblets> ?
<niblets> kubuntu
<andrea> but...can your system see your iPod?
<niblets> gtkpod finds it fine, just gtkpod messes up heaps of the tags on kubuntu
<niblets> and it can be mounted, unmounted and seen by eveything except amarok
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> :">
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu> i just wanna say hi to check my name :p
<zPlus> hii
<ubuntu> :>
<Fragrag> hi
<buz> mhh what does it get moutned as?
<Fragrag> By the way, I'm just saying hi to be polite :P
<buz> mine is /media/ipod
<niblets> "/media/ipod"
<zPlus> somebody speak italian?
<andrea> io
<andrea> =)
<zPlus> yao
<ubuntu> o
<Fragrag> !italian
<zPlus> !italian
<ubuntu> bella signora
<andrea> ciao zplus
<zPlus> ciau
<zPlus> son nuovo da qst parti
<andrea> anke io
<ubuntu> diamo
<andrea> ho installato xchat da 5 min
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zPlus> sto ancora installando l'os
<buz> !it
<andrea> kubuntu?
<zPlus> si
<andrea> hai anke win?
<zPlus> no
<ubuntu>  no parle italiano
<andrea> io l'ho completamente tolto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzzindows> is kroller good? installed it and had alot of graphic lag
<niblets> when I try amaroks auto find device, I get the following error "No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window."
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andrea> qnd l'hai messo a posto ti consiglio di scaricare beryl
<zPlus> cos'
<andrea> ohhh kubuntu-it grazie!!
<andrea> sarebbe il gestore di finestre
<andrea> ke ti fa tutti gli effetti ganzi
<andrea> tipo il famoso cubo
<andrea> ti deforma le finestre come se fosse pongo
<andrea>  veramente favoloso
<zPlus> ma la xge  uscita allora?
<andrea> roba da far invidia mac
<andrea> xge?
<ubuntu> so when i instal program how to check it's open
<kev1n_> is this a bloody italian site????
<ubuntu> no kelvin
<hyper_ch> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<hyper_ch> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andrea> ma nn lo trovo kubuntu-it where is???
<Fragrag> YES, YES, YES! I've fixed the problem I've been having the last days, and I fixed it despite digging myself deeper in it because I didn't read the instructions well, YES!
<Fragrag> :D
<Fragrag> What, no hugs?
<cloakable> :P
* buz pats Fragrag on the back ;)
<zPlus> andrea xgl
<Fragrag> Now for my second problem... No sound in Kopete
<kev1n_> i have downloaded and installed java runtime environment using adept. Firefox says that it need JRE plugin. How do I fix that problem up?
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: did you download the blackdown version?
<kev1n_> probably not..... it was the cersion in adept
<kev1n_> version even
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: in the terminal enter:   sudo apt-get -y install j2re1.4
<sebbar> hi, is there any way to turn off the sound coming from a flash movie in konqueror?
<kev1n_> OK.... will do
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: wait, take the "-y" out of it :)
<kev1n_> ok...have not done anything as yet
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: so that you see what packages are being removed, which ones installed and which ones are recommended :)
<kev1n_> kewl.
<zzzindows> anyone here use kroller?
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: and if you get the message that the package is already up-to-date... well, then I don't know :)
<linopil> in kde quick theme chnge with bigger fonts to see screen from afar ?
<linopil> geia sou apokryphos
<kev1n_> hyper-ch....everything is going along swimmingly well!
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: so it worked?
<kev1n_> still downloading
<kev1n_> 40%
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: ok :)
<hyper_ch> afterwards you have to accept the EULA or something like that :)
<linopil> cold tofay in northern hemisphere
<hyper_ch> no, not really... actually pretty warm here...
<kev1n_> yes... as usual for jave realted products.. thanks hyper_ch
<linopil> what flash is the proper both for firefox and konqueror ?
<linopil> *today
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: :) the official java release is called "blackdown" so you can see what packages are available with the following command:   apt-cache search blackdown
<kev1n_> Flash 9...but at this stage you have to install it manually
<kev1n_> thanks hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: you're welcome
<vado> Bonjoir
<kev1n_> hyper-ch... it just amazes me that blackdown does not come when you get it through adept....if it is the official release.
<gnomefreak> kev1n_: sun-java5-* is the official releases of java
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: since it has that accept thing stuff I assume that's the reason why ubuntu uses that fake thingy
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: ok... maybe I'm mistaken... what is then blackdown?
<gnomefreak> blackdown is ubuntu built java before java changed its licence
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: java is now open source (in most aspects
<gnomefreak> )
<linopil> when     installing flashplugin-nonfree got warningwarning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<kev1n_> it did not like installing blackdown at all
<gnomefreak> im not sure if blackdown is even in repos still
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: well, it is for me
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: dapper edgy?
<hyper_ch> gnomefreak: edgy
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: then maybe you want to try the sun-java5- one
<gnomefreak> it is here too :(
<kev1n_> hyper_ch...OK
<gnomefreak> java plugins for browsers install sun-java5-plugin :)
<kev1n_> i will see what i can do...thanks for the help so far...
<kev1n_> :)
<gnomefreak> it will install jre and bin
<hyper_ch> hmmm, what does one need java for anyway except for accessing university email accounts through the web-java-interface (Lotus Notes)?
<linopil> in kde quick theme chnge with bigger fonts to see screen from afar ?
<linopil> ima li bylgari tuk ?
<kev1n_> hyper .... one of my web based chat clients requires java.
<hyper_ch> kev1n_: oh :) I wonder why is Java still being used?
<kev1n_> true!
<hyper_ch> btw, any adivce on how to get a Palm LifeDrive to run with Kontact?
<niblets> Anyone here know anything about iPod nanos being found by Amarok as iPod media devices?
<hyper_ch> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<hyper_ch> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<hyper_ch> !ipod_nano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod_nano - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niblets> hyper_ch Have already done all that, it is an error with my amarok, not what I have odnw with it
<londo4_> hallo evrybody? I need help with azureus
<londo4_> how can I get it work?
<hyper_ch> londo4_: install it
<JohnFlux> londo4_: i prefer ktorrenrt
<JohnFlux> londo4_: i prefer ktorrent
<hyper_ch> I also use ktorrent
<londo4_> hyper_ch:  Ok
<londo4_> I have Ktorrent to
<londo4_> too
<londo4_> hyper_ch: But I do know how can I get it work
<hyper_ch> install it, run it, add torrent lins...
<hyper_ch> links
<linopil> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<londo4_> hyper_ch: I have it run
<hyper_ch> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<londo4_> hyper_ch: Where can I add torrent link?
<hyper_ch> from websites
<hyper_ch> dunno
<hyper_ch> you know how to use torrent clients?
* cloakable giggles at a screenshot of IE on the Acid2 test :D
<londo4_> hyper_ch: No I dont
<gotcha> when I'm using TV-out to an plasma TV, what HorizSync and VertRefresh should I use, can't find any information from the TV specification
<hyper_ch> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<niblets> gtk-gnutella is way cooler =P
<rich_> hi, how do I remove a superkaramba theme if the uninstall button is blank
<brandon_> can anyone help me?  I have an MTP device, and Gnomad says it supports it, but I cannot connect to it.
<brandon_> does anyone know how to do an mtp-detect?
<cloakable> Nope
<just-this-time> how to share xsane in kubuntu thru LAN ?
<just-this-time> lupine_85,  hi
<ml_> Ciao
<ABIOS> ciao :D
<ml_> E' la prima volta che uso kubuntu.. Qualcuno sa come installare la Canon i560?
<Lynoure> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ml_> Thank you
<Lynoure> but you can ask in English here
<Lynoure> I'm not sure if Canon i560 works, let me check the printing site.
<buz> Lynoure:it does
<buz> you need to use some other canon driver
<buz> try S600
<buz> that works for me, anyway
<buz> there are a few you can select, experiment ;)
<Lynoure> buz: according to http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon not fully
<buz> worked well enough for my use
<buz> which is to say print black text ;)
<ml_> I downloaded drivers from japan site: ftp://downloaded.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/ and converted in .deb, installed
<Lynoure> buz: then you are much better than me to help ml_, I've never even had a Canon
<buz> i didnt try that driver
<buz> supposedly it does work
<buz> i've since replaced the inkjet with a laser
<runner48> Well, hello there. First of wish you all a happy new year. I am having a problem running the Kubuntu liveCD. When I start my Acer Aspire 5040 laptop (AMD Turion Processor) get a message "BIOS BUG" and then the system hangs. I have also trid the liveCD of Ubuntu and there result was the same. I hope that you could give me some advises. Thank you!
<ml_> Ok.. I'll go to kubuntu-it, by by
<runner48> I have to go back to work. So if anyone has any idea that would be great if he/she sends an email to this address: walker@dse.nl Thx in advance. Wish you all a nice day
<computer> what do i do with .emerald files guys
<just-this-time> ubuntu-xgl
<computer> yes anything else besides asking me to join a channel that i already am in? =)
<just-this-time> just suggesting it is more useful for your topic
<computer> thx =)
<computer> i was just putting it out there =)
<computer> well i guess i should sleep anyway
<computer> it's 5 am here lol
<Jucato> it actually has little to do with KDE... as it is not part of KDE... hence the suggestion of another channel...
<triki> anyone know how to convert avi's to mp4 in kubuntu ?
<tsdgeos> triki: use mencoder
<triki> ok i'll try that
<triki> thanks
<triki> what about ffmpeg
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> Salut
<ubuntu> Hi
<emonkey> hi
<daniel_at> hello! does anybody know a programm, to generate a grid of images from a movie (avi, mpeg,...) like often seen in the web as a preview to a film?
<joseba> hola
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<abcdefg> uiuiu
<ml_> Who use printer Canon i560 on Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<klerfayt> how do I disable frambuffer?
<klerfayt> is it vga=normal or something?
<klerfayt> or can it be nofb?
<tomekk> hi
<tomekk> I have a problem
<tomekk> because I installed nvidia drivers and my modul "Display" was crashed
<The_Machine> any idea why it doesn't actually set the background to the image i specify when in firefox i set the background?  (know what i'm sayin?)
<tomekk> in Kubuntu 6.06.1
<thepianoguy> my kubuntu freezes upon startup after loading USB core using 2.6.19 and 2.6.20 kernels in feisty
<thepianoguy> is this normal?
<parsek> why cant my xmms play music over LAN?, amarok does it but its slow at times, if I copy the file to my harddisk xmms and amarok play it fine
<|lostbyte|> Could you give me a headstart on how i could write to file "text_xxxx" where xxxx are series of no ?
<tomekk>  I have a problem
<tomekk> (15:21:00)  #  Uytkownik thepianoguy wszed na kana #kubuntu
<tomekk> (15:21:03)  tomekk:  because I installed nvidia drivers and my modul "Display" was crashed
<linopil> http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<linopil> know any other burn set for miroring site?
<linopil> like that ? http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<adz21c> tomekk: you tried going back to not using the nvidia driver?
<tomekk> how ?
<benjamin> test
<adz21c> tomekk: go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit it (sudo/root) find the line where it has set you gfx driver to nvidia and change it to nv
<tomekk> och yes ...
<tomekk> ok
<tomekk> and what I will be doing ??
<adz21c> tomekk: what do you mean?
<tomekk> after I change from nvidia to nv
<tomekk> .....
<adz21c> tomekk: putting your graphics back from the nvidia driver .... u say its crashed i am assuming you can't get back into gui?
<tomekk> I want install a nvidia drivers
<tomekk> no ...I may to change this xorg
<flaccid> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<tomekk> no problem
<rag> hello all
<rag> some body restore kde taskbar, it disspear for me!
<rag> :)
<Hobbsee> ra'
<Hobbsee> rag: alt+f2, type killall kicker && kicker
<rag> ok thx i try
<rag> uhm!
<rag> :)
<rag> thanks
<Hobbsee> :)
<rag> Hobbsee: oh!
<rag> Hobbsee: it disappear for me again ...
<Hobbsee> rag: that's not good...
<rag> Hobbsee: a problem, this user want her taskbar :(
<Hobbsee> rag: alt+f2, type konsole, then paste rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc which *should* stop it crashing
<vge> hey, is it possible to put somekind of filter in konsole to show syntax colouring in code files when using in distance file in nano over ssh for example?
<vge> did that make any sense
<Hobbsee> vge: no
<Hobbsee> rag: alt+f2, type konsole, then paste "rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc && rm -r .kde/share/apps/kicker" without the quotes which *should* stop it crashing
<angelo> hi..
<Hobbsee> hey angelo
<angelo> this is channel is italian??
<Hobbsee> vge: parser failed.  twice :P
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Hobbsee> !it | angelo
<ubotu> angelo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rag> Hobbsee: ok it show me again, i put default value all things
<angelo> ^_^
<vge> Hobbsee: so it have been trid to build?
<rag> Hobbsee: this problem appear when user setup taskbar hide auto...
<Hobbsee> rag: ok
<Hobbsee> rag: oh right.  not sure why it's crashing
<rag> already it works
<rag> Hobbsee: np
<rag> Hobbsee: i have more tasks :)
<Hobbsee> vge: i dont understand what you're asking
<rag> Hobbsee: but you help me , thx!
<Hobbsee> rag: yay, OK
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> vge: oh, you mean like syntax highlighting in vi?
<vge> Hobbsee: or in kate or something
<vge> Hobbsee: but im using the file trought konsole in distance ssh server
<Hobbsee> vge: i'd check out http://wiki.linuxhelp.net/index.php/Nano_Syntax_Highlighting
<Hobbsee> vge: yeah, so you're using nano, not kate
<chupa-chups> hello every body
<chupa-chups> i have a q
<Hobbsee> !ask | chupa-chups
<ubotu> chupa-chups: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<str> Hi there!
<Hobbsee> vge: of course, the ~ referred to in that howto will refer to the ~ on the remote system, ie the one you're sshing into
<Hobbsee> hey str
<chupa-chups> 2 operating systems on one disk  , is it harmful for the disk and shorts the life time of the disk ???
<chupa-chups> i have win xp , kubuntu
<Hobbsee> chupa-chups: not that i know of
<chupa-chups> so i want to ask some one , where can i ask about that
<Hobbsee> chupa-chups: i've never heard of a problem with that
<Hobbsee> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Hobbsee> chupa-chups: ^
<rag> Hobbsee: for change keyboard , touch xorg.conf no?
<Hobbsee> rag: as in the language of it?
<rag> Hobbsee: Option          "XkbLayout"     "es"
<Hobbsee> rag: should be able to do that in system settings, regional and language, keyboard layout
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<rag> Hobbsee: i have setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es
<Hobbsee> rag: you can change it there if you like
<rag> Hobbsee: on settings, but not works
<Hobbsee> hrm.  change it in xorg.conf then
* Hobbsee beds
<vge> Hobbsee: ty, we got it to work, mutch better ty
<vge> and ty
<Hobbsee> :)
<Schuenemann> is it possible to use Kubuntu to allow only some machines of my network to access internet?
<chupa-chups> hi all
<Schuenemann> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<bele> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Schuenemann> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chupa-chups> i just ask about if i have 2 operating system , does it harm the disk , short te disk lifetime ???????????????
<chupa-chups> helloooooooooooooooo
<chupa-chups> any body hear me ?????????????
<TheGateKeeper> chupa-chups, no it doesn't
<chupa-chups> r u sure
<TheGateKeeper> why would it?
<chupa-chups> 2 file systems on the same disk
<Schuenemann> it's just a bunch of files, anyway
<TheGateKeeper> no makes no difference
<chupa-chups> somebody told me that thank u
<chupa-chups>  thank u
<TheGateKeeper> chupa-chups, I run kubuntu / gentoo dual boot on this disk, which has 4 partitions
<chupa-chups> in the past i had win 98 and 2000
<chupa-chups> it doesnt harm the disk
<TheGateKeeper> no it doesn't
<chupa-chups> but iam taliking about win xp and kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> windows of any variety has security problems but that is another story lol
<chupa-chups> that is why iam asking
<TheGateKeeper> if you are asking is windows basically insecure the answer is yes
<vinboy> TheGateKeeper: why do u use both gentoo/kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, well I originally installed kubuntu, then decided to try gentoo, eventually kubuntu will be replaced by sabayon (which is based on gentoo), basically historical
<chupa-chups> i know that win has many problims , but the main problem for me is ( win xp + kubuntu does it harm the disk )
<TheGateKeeper> chupa-chups, I think we have answerd that question
<TheGateKeeper> answered*
<chupa-chups> thanx 4 answer but u r talking in another issue and i explain wt i mean
<rganti> I see the problem that my kubuntu says unable to connect to local host
<chupa-chups> i have another q
<rganti> can any answer for this question?
<chupa-chups> why do i have to install win first then kubuntu
<Schuenemann> because win will erase the boot
<chupa-chups> ok u r welcome
<chupa-chups> ok
<chupa-chups> i f i want to reinstall win , then i have to reinstll kubuntu too ??
<TheGateKeeper> chupa-chups, because windows thinks that it is the ONLY OS in the world, you can do it the other way round, it's just a bit more tricky
<vinboy> TheGateKeeper: is sabayon any good?
<flaccid> is there a system service manager for kubuntu
<chupa-chups> ok
<rganti> Hello this is rganti can any one look at me?
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, the livecd looks very cool, & sabayon is basically gentoo
<rganti> I new to this Konversation and Ubuntu
<chupa-chups> welcome rganti
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, gentoo, rocks, but NOT for first timers
<vinboy> ic
<rganti> thanks chupa-chups
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, how long you be using linux?
<rganti> for responding to me
<rganti> What is happening is after I login to Kubuntu Linux on my PC
<chupa-chups> ok , wt destros of linux is better than kubuntu
<rganti> when I tried to connect to Kontact Perosonal Information Manager
<chupa-chups> sorry
<TheGateKeeper> rganti, well one would hope that you get a desktop lol
<vinboy> TheGateKeeper: 1 year
<vinboy> TheGateKeeper: i use gentoo fulltime
<rganti> Then I am getting a message "Could not connect to local host"
<chupa-chups> wt destros of linux is better than kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, well if you know gentoo, you will have very little with sabayon
<Pensa`MIA> when I try to compile something I get this: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Pensa`MIA> how to fix it?
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, what desktop do you use?
<vinboy> ?
<chupa-chups> what destros of linux is better than kubuntu ????????????????
<chupa-chups> any body give me answer
<cloakable> chupa-chups: What do yu want to do?
<cloakable> *you
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, KDE, GNOME, xfce, or something else ?
<rganti> can I get response to my question also please?
<vinboy> kde
<vinboy> i love kde
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, get the sabayon livedvd & run it up
<rganti> how to get latest gtk 2.10 version from Adept?
<rganti> From Adept Manager?
<chupa-chups> i just wanna know what destros of linux is better than kubuntu ????????????????
<hyper_ch> chupa-chups: that's a matter of personal taste and preference
<chupa-chups> which of them has better performance
<chupa-chups> or kubuntu enough
<hyper_ch> chupa-chups: that's a matter of personal taste and preference
<chupa-chups> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<rganti> no one answering to my questions here
<vinboy> TheGateKeeper: the size is pretty big
<chupa-chups> i think kubuntu doesnt give me all that i need
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, yes there is a lot installed by default, including google world
<hyper_ch> rganti: maybe no one knows
<chupa-chups> till now i cant get dicionary , cannot deal with programs with other language
<TheGateKeeper> chupa-chups, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/
<rganti> I am getting a simple error "Ubable to connect to local host"
<vinboy> Sabayon differs from Gentoo in that instead of installing the entire operating system from source code, the initial install is made using pre-compiled binary packages
<tony__> hello everyone .. im trying to install program in dep format . i get error regardign depends packages. is that ok to install  those packages manually ?? or there is something else i should be doieng
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<tony__> i think kubuntu is the best desktop
<tony__> i found to be easiest OS to install :| eaiser then window .. ;)
<DaSkreech> tony__: Welcome :)
<tony__> thanks.
<tony__> now to me my problme
<tony__> lol
<tony__> trying to install cinelerra
<DaSkreech> yeah
<tony__> i need about 10 packages .. can i install them manually
<DaSkreech> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in any distro I know
<tony__> i get the error duing installation that missing depends
<tony__> this is Movie editing program for linux
<tony__> is not in repo
<tony__> but all the depends packages are in repo which are not installed by default
<DaSkreech> How can it not be in repo? :(
<tony__> i have no idea. but it is not
<tony__> i foun two of them one called kino , and this one
<tony__> cinelerra by far seems to be more powerfull editing
<tony__> although i found .dep package of the net
<TheGateKeeper> vinboy, yes
<tony__> i will install the packages manully , hope nothing crash when im done
<knapp> how can you burn a Video DVD with k3b? I don't see an option...
<tony__> Go to Tools , Copy DVD
<knapp> tony__ I mean from VOBs.
<tony__> then  i have no idea . sorry .
<DaSkreech> Where did you find the deb file?
<hastesaver> knapp, "New Video DVD project" *is* there in the menu, but you might want to use qdvdauthor
<tony__> humm hold on . let me look the site again
<knapp> hastesaver, thanks!
<hastesaver> tony__, was it here: http://www.kiberpipa.org/~muzzol/cinelerra/bin/ ?
<tony__> yes
<tony__> i was looking for that
<tony__> it would be awsom if someone package this for KUBUNTU :)
<tony__> i personally would be great full
<hastesaver> tony__, there are licensing issues: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=331072
<tony__> i see
<hastesaver> tony__, pity, because it's trivial to fix
<hastesaver> tony__, Debian's problem is that some of the files don't come with a licence, but cinelerra is very much a GPL project :)
<tony__> didn't even think if there is problmes like that for linux .. ( licencing )
<soulrider> hi
<tony__> i looked at the packages that i missing.. although i have them all in adapt. but some seems not the exact version so
<soulrider> has anyone here ever used GTKRadiant ?
<tony__> i m pretty scared on going about to install those packages
<hastesaver> tony__, that's usually the *major* problem against including something in the repos :-)
<tony__> pitty.. realy .. this program seems to be very capabale even compare to some i seen on window
<mneisen> hi, is it possible to install kubuntu i386 on an AMD64 machine?
<andreasw> yes it is
<mneisen> andreasw: any drawbacks besides the obvious (no 64 bit mode)?
<hastesaver> tony__, didn't running the .deb work?
<tony__> i should put my fear aside and start installing the depencies :) .. well, im good at crashing stuff :) ..
<tony__> it dose , but i missing 10 depndency :)
<tony__> all have soemthing to do with mpeg and streaming
<tony__> so during initial install , gives the errror and exit the install
<Ricardo_Ram> I need to report a BIG BUG of Kubuntu
<Ricardo_Ram> Where can I report it?
<tony__> what is the bug ???
<Ricardo_Ram> There is a big problem in Ubuntu with the USB Flash Drives.
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> When the user deletes files in an USB Flash Drive, Ubuntu creates a "Trash Bin" (called " .Trash1000) that uses a lot of space.
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> This "Trash Bin" is invisible in Linux, but in can be viewed in Microsoft Windows. An screenshot of this "Trash Bin" is available here. If an user deletes a file in an USB Pen Drive should be deleted definitively.
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> Yours truly,
<Ricardo_Ram> 
<Ricardo_Ram> Ricardo Ramrez
<Ricardo_Ram> Ccuta, Colombia
<Ricardo_Ram> #ubuntu
<tony__> i guess. i have the problme with my external harddrive ( usb ) Is no longer functioning , either in window or linux ..
<tony__> something went wrong while i was working with it in linux
<tony__> dose anyone experiance slow internet browsing with new kubuntu ???
<Tesla> tony__: what version of kubuntu do you mean?
<tony__> im using 6.10 edgy . i believe , thats the latest i downed .. i386
<Tesla> i do use it too. surfing as usual with opera and konqeror
<tony__> i read in ubuntu forum , with instruction on disableing ipv6 from a file . i did , but still same
<sivaji> sudarsan where are u
<Tesla> tony__: what browser do you use?
<tony__> not me thoug.. FF, opera, konqueror is slow
<frank__> bah. where do I change mouse speed? I don't see it in system settings
<tony__> when i boot to window , i have no problme ..
<andreasw> KDE_NO_IPV6=1 that solved the problem
<andreasw> in /etc/environment
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tony__> thanks. i will do that now
<crimson> anyone here any good with perl?
<frank__> oh. it's called pointer acceleration
<mneisen> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jerp> in the sentence used in the font selector, the letter s is left out .... it is posted "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog."  ...... jump(ed) should be jump(s)
<mythtv> hi
<andreasw> ubotu: But I want to talk english rather than german ;)
<mythtv> anyone got mythtv working?
<daedra> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andreasw> daedra: ah ok ^^
<andreasw> I like talking to bots hehe
<andreasw> they don't argue with you
<Tesla> lol
<brandon_> does anyone know how to install glx?  I've already installed the nvidia drivers and glxgears does not work
<tony__> DO i need to reboot the system in order to see the effect of turning off IPV6 ?
<brandon_> maybe restart X
<tony__> thanks.
<brandon_> i just don't know the code to do so
<sivaji_> tell me how to use irc
<brandon_> .. /join or /j #roomname
<brandon_> get the room list from the program
<brandon_> F5
<brandon_> for room list
<brandon_> how do I install xgl
<soulrider> brandon_: there are nice tutorials on http://ubuntuforums.org
* Tesla yawns
<soulrider> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tony_> Thanks.. it appears that solve the problme of browsing
<horst23> Do you think that Britney Spears is a slutish women?
<horst23> +a
<TheGateKeeper> horst23, bring her round to our house & I will find out for you lol
<brandon_> okay glx is enabled and my display still seems laggy
<horst23> Are you a brotha? Gangbang?
<soulrider> did you restart x ?
<soulrider> horst23: i dont think you want to go on talking like that =/
<horst23> yeah, allright budy
<rich434> How do you uninstall the old firefox and its plugins
<daedra> horst23: have another look at the channel name and topic lol
<horst23> it's not a sexual chat, rather a geek one lol
<tony_> i think it would be best to uninstall plugins from with it firefox first
<tony_> then use Adept to request removal of firefox from the system :|
<tony_> im just guessing
<TheGateKeeper> rich434, apt-get remove --purge <package>
<tony_> yehh.
<tony_> that too
<tony_> lol
<daedra> hey does the purge flag pull the plugins with it?
<TheGateKeeper> daedra, not sure, apt-get is very good at installing software, but not so hot at removing unwanted dependencies etc
<TheGateKeeper> probable not might have to do that manually
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper, apt-get autoremove ?
<birge> hi all
<andreasw> hi
<birge> can U help me a bit?
<TheGateKeeper> hastesaver, not used that, maybe
<andreasw> birge: depends on your problem ^^
<birge> how can i check, if my kubuntu recognises the soundcard?
<andreasw> hmm switching on your speakers and play back some CD
<andreasw> hehe
<rich434> does the repository have firefox2 in it?
<birge> well, that's the problem
<birge> yesterday i had voice, today not
<soulrider> brownedwg89: go to  K Menu > Syetem > Kubuntu devide database
<hastesaver> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<andreasw> birge: Did you check the mixer if pcm or the main channel is muted?
<TheGateKeeper> rich434, edgy one does
<birge> yep
<birge> it's ok
<TheGateKeeper> http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<TheGateKeeper> deborphan can also be used, but with a LOT of care
<horsti> do you know a math chat?
<soulrider> math chat ?
<horsti> yeah, a chat about mathematica
<soulrider> as in "ask things about math"
<andreasw> birge: Did you try only a music CD or also mp3s
<horsti> yeah, rider for example
<birge> i tried mp3, and youtube...
<TheGateKeeper> rich434, you might this usefull http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20001
<x-factor> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<birge> amarok don't even play the file, it says that playlist finished
<soulrider> sound isnt muted right? and your speakers are connected right ?
<hastesaver> horsti, what is a rider?
<daniel_at> does anybody know a _good_ gui alternative for ark?
<soulrider> i think he meant me :P
<birge> yep
<rich434> thanks :)
<birge> i checked twice
<TheGateKeeper> birge, xine engine & install libxine-extracodecs
<horsti> i meant soulrider
<soulrider> horsti: i might be able to help you
<horsti> that would be nice
<FlightOfStairs> hello people
<birge> well, i am a totally newbie, so can you help me a bit more? i always used windows, i am penguin-blond:)
<horsti> can you tell me the chanel or url or somelike...
<horsti> sry i'm not registered
<TheGateKeeper> birge, have you got edgy or dapper installed?
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> i dont know any sites or forums, but i may be able to answer your questions, but we better go to offtopic
<soulrider> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<birge> well, i have to check i think
<FlightOfStairs> how would I be able to do a very minimal install of kubuntu, for flash disks and stuff (is it even possible?)? the standard install from the cd requires 2Gb+
<TheGateKeeper> birge, hang on...
<daedra> how do you install the newest version of firefox when 'apt-get install firefox' outputs that 1.5 is the newest
<birge> im sort of giving up
<daedra> i want 2.0
<birge> but i dont want to
<sivaji_> ple tell me how to register
<birge> i can't find edgy or dapper...
<tony_> don't give up man
<sivaji_> ple tell me how to register
<TheGateKeeper> birge, open up konsole & paste this command in please & tell me what it says: cat /proc/version
<sivaji_> ple tell me how to register
<sivaji_> ple tell me how to register
<birge> if it isnt in the original pack, maybe i dont have them.. i didnt get installed anything but firefox
<birge> Linux version 2.6.15-23-386 (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006
<sivaji_> i got ""
<sivaji_> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ cat /proc/version
<sivaji_> Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006
<sivaji_> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ cat /proc/version
<TheGateKeeper> birge, damn try this: grep RELEASE /etc/lsb-release |cut -b 17-
<birge> 6.06
<TheGateKeeper> birge, you got dapper
<tony_> how can you tell from all that , that is dapper or edgy ?
<TheGateKeeper> birge, have a little read of this
<TheGateKeeper> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<TheGateKeeper> ^^^
<birge> thx
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper, lsb_release -d works, too :-)
<TheGateKeeper> hastesaver, thanx :-)
<rich434> is it possible to add an edgy repository to get firefox 2 on 6.06 dapper?
<daedra> thats exactly what I want to know ^^
<daniel_at> !ark
<ubotu> ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<TheGateKeeper> rich434, daedra  nope you have to that url howto I gave you
<sivaji__> help me
<andreasw> Define your problem and maybe we are able to help you
<TheGateKeeper> sivaji, what exactly is the problem?
<andreasw> ;)
<sivaji__> thank god
<sivaji__> i cant communicate with other
<TheGateKeeper> other what?
<sivaji__> i mean other host
<sivaji__> how to register her how to use this icr
<rance> Can someone recommend a sound card that works in kubuntu? I have a via based sound card integrated in the MB and kubuntu can't make it work, It can proprerly id the device and load the correct kernel-module for it, but I still can't use it
<sivaji__> i get this error report {Nickname already in use. Trying sivaji_.}
<TheGateKeeper> sivaji, http://www.irchighway.net/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=107
<tony_> you said , you had sound before ??? if thats the case , then kubuntu can work with your sound card
<sivaji__> i get this error report {Nickname already in use. Trying sivaji_.}
<tony_> just change your nickname
<jerp> sivaji__: your current nick has two underlines  _ _ in it, a person can't have two connections with the same nick
<rance> tony_ if you were talking to me about sound, yes, I can change which module loads for my card and get sound, but in doing so I only get kde system sounds, and other apps (specifically vmware) can't use the sound device
<tony_> rance im myself new to linux.. and i been using nvidia integrated sound.. so be honest i have no clue .. but mine worked on a first boot ..
<ABIOS> from everything i've lost i miss my mind the most :D
<ABIOS> isn't that the woodchopper class :D
<jerp> rance, is a mixer loaded
<jerp> soemthing like an alsa mixer
<jerp> I don't know if it helps for you but I had trouble with sound til I installed that
<jerp> in kubuntu it's called kmix
<manuel__> ola
<MHK> Hi all.
<jerp> hello manuel,  you might be better severed if you go to a spanish channel
<ABIOS> bye you
<ABIOS> LD
<daedra> severed lol
<MHK> how can i install OOO2.1
<MHK> ?
<jerp> a typo pun
<jerp> served
<VincentMX> hi
<jerp> hey vincentMX
<VincentMX> is there any way i can make apache go through eth1 and the rest through eth0?
<jerp> two cards?
<VincentMX> yes
<jerp> I was hoping you'd say no
<jerp> try an apache channel, newbs are in control here for right now.
<VincentMX> ok
<invitado_> jhfdhj
<invitado_> holas
<invitado_> bueno
<malik__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<malik__> how do we update kernel?
<jerp> malik, what do you mean?
<jerp> install the latest from the repositories?
<soulrider> malik__: if a new kernell update is available, apt-get/adept or whatever will install it
<soulrider> or you can compile your own
<soulrider> whoch unloess youre pro, i dont recommend
<jerp> install the latest, uninstall the older one (beware, the one you are currently using won't uninstall)  reboot, watch for grub .... select the newer kernel.... and when you finally boot, go back and uninstall the old kernel
<jerp> uninstall the older one (beware, the one you are currently using won't uninstall)  what will unisntall are the modules, not the kernel itself
<jerp> enter grub with the escape key
<malik__> well i dont know if i am using the right kind of kernel or not
<malik__> i am using p4 3.0Ghz comp
<jerp> what are your troubles?
<jerp> with an intel cpu?
<malik__> nothin its just when i was using fedora, it used to use latest kernewl
<malik__> yes intel p4 3.0Ghz cpu one gig ddr ram
<jerp> ok you said p4, that's intel
<malik__> i just checked it n kubuntu edgy is tellin me that that i am using ............Linux malik-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<MHK> hey guys, how can install manually openoffice2.1?
<malik__> i dont know if its correct version for my mechine or not
<sivaji> sivaji register 106051040472009 sivaji_2009@yahoo.com
<malik__> MHK: add the repository from their website and use apt-get
<jerp> malik, I think that is correct version
<MHK> malik__ where do i find this?
<linopil>  guys too few peers for ubuntu dvd burn pls join to download and share torrents http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<malik__> MHK: http://download.openoffice.org/2.1.0/index.html    ........ goto this page download it and u can install by clicking file. but its a big download abt 120mb
<jerp> my install kernel was 2.6.17-10-amd64-generic  and that was because generic is the safe route to install, I later installed the specific kernel ......2.6.17.10-amd64-k8
<MHK> malik_
<MHK> malik__ well, i got it. but i can't install it. tried it with dpkg -i *.deb
<malik__> what kinda file is it? .deb?
<MHK> jep
<malik__> how do i get specific 626 or 388 kernel?
<MHK> got a huge bundle of deb-files some named with the program name and some with "core0x"
<jerp> malik, it should be in you repository
<TheGateKeeper> malik__, they are in the repos or look at the forums to build your own
<cloakable> malik__: You using Edgy or Dapper?
<malik__> jerp: where can i find specific kernel coz i cant see it coming up in my repos i.e. adept
<cloakable> malik__: You using Edgy or Dapper?
<MHK> malik__ looks like only feisty can handle OOO2.1
<malik__> edgy
<Pensacola> how to change kubuntu sounds for maximizing windows and stuff?
<cloakable> malik__: edgy has only two kernels - a generic one, and a server one.
<malik__> aaaaaaah oki.....thanx guyz
<malik__> oki doki me gotta run
<malik__> Mrs is calling
<hazard> hi
<jerp> Pensacola: there is a small section in the system settings
<jerp> top line, "sounds multimedia"
<Pensacola> thx, found it
<jerp> "system sounds"
<dettoaltrimenti_> what is the program to run xwindows from the terminal?
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: xwindows?
<dettoaltrimenti_> daskreech: no
<cloakable> dettoaltrimenti_: startx
<DaSkreech> I was asking what is xwindows?
<cloakable> DaSkreech: The X windowing server
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh sorry daskreech
<DaSkreech> He could have ment xnest
<dettoaltrimenti_> what does beryl replace?
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: Your current window manager
<dettoaltrimenti_> so, is my windows manager.... kde?
<DaSkreech> kwin
<DaSkreech> Most likely
<cloakable> dettoaltrimenti_: That's the desktop enviroment
<dettoaltrimenti> sorry about all that- the problem is fixed
<Captain_Haddock> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<andreasw> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<andreasw> ^^
<andreasw> !universal_peace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universal_peace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !killinag all humans
<DaSkreech> !killing all humans
<DaSkreech> Drat :(
<andreasw> try _
<jerp_> it never fails, MS always ships their latest with a major security flaw
<andreasw> !killing_all_humans
<cloakable> !_
<andreasw> jerp_:  Well in Linux there are also more than enough bugs trust me
<DaSkreech> jerp_: So much for all those Securty companies complaining that Microsoft was trying to push them out of Business
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Yeah difference being that you don't have Zero Day Exploits that can wipe out everything
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Ha ha want to see the message ubotu sent me?
<DaSkreech> It's almost creepy
<method|> when i try to apt-get update i get the following errors:
<andreasw> DaSkreech: well the exploits which cause so many troubles use bugs wich are fixed for 30 days or more but most of the peaple don't update their Windows
<method|> Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources [1441kB] 
<method|> 99% [6 Sources gzip 0] 
<method|> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<method|> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources
<method|>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<method|> Fetched 3800B in 1s (1991B/s)
<method|> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<method|> any ideas?
<method|> seems weird that id get this error from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> andreasw: The Vista bug applies to all windows before it as well
<DaSkreech> !pastebin | method|
<ubotu> method|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<method|> sorry
<method|> any ideas tho?
<DaSkreech> Can you ping the server?
<method|> i need to update my system
<dominik> pastebin!
<dominik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerp_> DaSkreech: I guess that screws everyone who wanted to keep win98  :)
<DaSkreech> I think they knew that a loooong time ago :)
<jerp_> that's a  good reason to go linux
<DaSkreech> s/a /another /
<ep> I need to upgrade from my current version (daffy duck or whatever it is called, I forget) to Edgy.  Is there a help page on this?  My main concern, is the Nvidia 3d driver which I am presently using.  What to I need to do to prevent it from causing problems?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Awake?
<Seveas> yes
<DaSkreech> Are the bots chan aware?
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Are the Bots Chan aware now?
<Rashid> wassup
<Seveas> depends on what you mean with chan aware
<DaSkreech> When I said Upgrade it gave me the Kubuntu upgrade page. Normally that would be teh Ubuntu upgrade page
<Seveas> !-upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade-#kubuntu has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-10-27 23:53:19
<ubotu> upgrade aliases: upgrading, update - added by Amaranth on 2006-06-23 08:11:05
<DaSkreech>  did the bot know that I meant the Kubuntu because I am in the Kubuntu chan?
<Seveas> yes
<DaSkreech> So they are chan aware :) Good job Seveas
<koriel> can anyone help find the compiz-kde package?
<koriel> I can't find it anywhere
<__osh__> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<koriel> I have compiz installed but no windows decorator... :(
<koriel> there is no compiz-kde in edgy backports
<lupul> can anyone tell me pls a program to watch tv tuner on edgy?
<aseigo> lupul: kdetv?
<cloakable> lupul: kaffene?
<dettoaltrimenti_> lupul: or just open adept and type in 'tv tuner' and a list of them will probably pop up
<lupul> aha
<lupul> thanks
<mazyhaze> does any body know what to do when kubuntu insall cd (6.10 amd64) does not boot? (it actualy boots but does not do anything after "io scheduler cfq registred (default)" - even keyboard does not work anylonger)
<lupul> kaffeine works on tv tuners?
<cloakable> lupul: dvb ones.
<lupul> k thakns
<mazyhaze> none?
<zhu> hi
<zhu> anyone can help me?
<mazyhaze> does not seem so
<DaSkreech> mazyhaze: Kernel panic?
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zhu> it's a simple question
<DaSkreech> Then ask it
<ochipepe> hello, I've just installed kubuntu, and I'm trying to find where can I install applications. I've seen Adept, but many applications are missing (openssh, for instance, etc). Where can I find them?
<zhu> i've installed a xampp server on my pc and i'd like to create a desktop icon to give the command "/opt/lampp/lampp start" to the terminal
<zhu> i'm on kde
<dthacke1> Hi, what's the name of the encoder package I need to install to have kscd encode in ogg vorbis?
<jerp_> ummm, ogg vorbis ?
<DaSkreech> zhu: Make a launcher I think
<DaSkreech> dthacke1: oggenc
<zhu> i don't know how
<lupul> does anyone know a video converter?
<DaSkreech> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<zhu> it's the thing i'd like to know
<jerp_> dthack, here's a trick, open adept and use the search
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i open pasword protected zip files?
<ochipepe> how can you open access to general repositories in adept?
<DaSkreech> Right click and create new Link to application
<MetaBookfoziS> ark exits with error
<DaSkreech> zhu: ^^^
<zhu> yes, i did it
<DaSkreech> ochipepe: General repositories?
<zhu> then?
<zhu> i go to Application
<DaSkreech> zhu: ok on the third tab what did you put in?
<ochipepe> DaSkreech: it seems I can't find many applications
<DaSkreech> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zhu> i put 'sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start'
<DaSkreech> ochipepe: read that page
<ochipepe> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DaSkreech> zhu: In Command ?
<zhu> i'm on KDE
<DaSkreech> Yes I know inthe box on the tab apllication named Command
<zhu> i put that
<zhu> 'sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start'
<jerp_> <ochipepe> how can you open access to general repositories in adept?   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zhu> did i have only to put 'start' and give the path in the field below?
<DaSkreech> zhu: No I think that's right. The path is the folder that the ccommand is in
<DaSkreech> What does that do when you click ok And then click the Link?
<DaSkreech> zhu: Oh You amy need to put the entire thing in "" quotes
<genii> Hello all
<genii> Does anyone know if avalon got his wacom tablet drivers compiled and working?
<DaSkreech> I don't
* DaSkreech prods zhu
<genii> DaSkreech OK thanks :) I left him here on xmas eve after helping him get build-essential and headers etc he needed to ompile but had not started the actual make process etc
<genii> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<genii> Hmm... is there a netboot specific irc channel?
<Tachyon> When I'm enabling auto-login, what do the two settings "Persistent" and "Lock Session" do if I select them?
<genii> Tachyon Lock Session akes it so that no matter how you leave the desktop it will always load however it was when you locked it
<genii> Persistent setting I dunno :)
<lupul> can anyone tell me a plugin like winamp dfx or winamp wow but for amarok or xmms?
<BluesKaj> xmms is sorta like winamp , to my eyes
<viper550> Just finished installing Edgy in VMWare Server
<genii> viper550 Any issues or a smooth install?
<koriel> how do I reconfigure the dpkg?
<genii> koriel There is a package you wish to reconfigure?
<Lynoure> I guess that'd by  dpkg-reconfigure dpkg, but it should not take much configuring
<Tachyon> Did I go blind or where did the power management option go in Edgy's system settings?...
<Lynoure> s/by/be
<koriel> well every time I try to do apt-get update it freezes in some repository with a message "waiting for headers" and it's 99% complete
<lwizardl> how do i manually set folder icon images
<lwizardl> i'm going to be burning these folders to cdrom
<genii> koriel I seems like some repository in /etc/apt/sources.list then is defective or not responding. If you know the exact url you could comment it out, or try an alternate url for somewhere near to you.
<genii> likely the securit url. It is in new zealand somewhere and occasionally becomes stuck for places far from there
<zhu> DaSkreech, still there?
<zhu> does anyone knows how to create a launcher to launch a command like /opt/lampp/lampp start on a terminal?
<zhu> does anyone knows how to create a launcher to launch a command like /opt/lampp/lampp start on a terminal?
<brad_> how do i extract a multipart RAR ?
<zhu> brad...with tar?
<brad_> or ark
<brad_> i have unrar , non-free installed
<brad_> im trying todo it in the gui...
<zhu> did u try with a tar -xvfg "name of the archive"?
<zhu> simply
<zhu> tar -xvfg name
<brad_> no i didnt
<brad_> thank u
<zhu> ehi
<zhu> it's better if u give a destination directory
<zhu> tar -xvfg archive destination
<zhu> just create a destination directory before
<brad_> ok
<zhu> does anyone know how to create a launcher to launch a command like /opt/lampp/lampp start on a terminal?
<brad_> ty
<brad_> tar: g: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<brad_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<genii> zhu I think your best bet with launching an app you want to be in a terminal is to copy the Konsole launcher, then add into the line for which command at the end the name of your app
<zhu> you have to be in the same directory of the archive
<zhu> or you have to give the path of the archive
<brad_> i am zhu
<zhu> brad...isn't it corrupt?
<zhu> corrupted?
<zhu> genii?
<brad_> what does the g flag stand for?
<zhu> what do u mean?
<SSJ_GZ> brad_:I think the "f" might need to be the last flag in the list i.e. xvgf
<zhu> genii, what do you mean?
<SSJ_GZ> brad_:Wait - are you trying to extract a "rar", here? As far as I know, tar has no rar file support.
<dennis_> gniiii!!!!???
<brad_> yes SSJ_GZ its a multipart RAR....
<SSJ_GZ> brad_:Ok, I'd be surprised if tar worked :) Have you tried unrar on the command-line?
<mazyhaze> get that problem: http://uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0608.3/0225.html while booting the install cd
<brad_> no i havent
<brad_> i thought i could just install unrar and ark would do it... but i was worng :(
<SSJ_GZ> brad_:That's probably your best bet, although I've never tried with multipart archives.
<SSJ_GZ> brad_:Figures - arK is my absolute least-favourite KDE app :)
<brad_> lol
<brad_> i hear that
<brad_> k thanks guys :)
<genii> zhu What I mean is that in Kubuntu there is an application called Konsole. You can make a launcher for Konsole on your desktop for instance byt right-click then Copy to Desktop   from the place it is in the menu. Then you can edit the desktop launcher for Konsol by right-clicking then going to which item contains the filename part to run whn the launcher is activated. After the line which...
<genii> ...reads something like /usr/bin/konsole   then add the name of what file you wish to have running inside the Konsole  like /opt/lampp/lampp
<Xera> hoi again
<Xera> i got my graphics card working (radeon 9250), but i can't run any opengl apps, i get a lot of errors, can someone take a look? http://pastebin.co.uk/7852
<mazyhaze> kubunutu installation hangs while booting, checksum is ok, no error
<dope> can i use konversation in windows?
<Xera> try and compile it?
<dope> i don't have a compiler
<mazyhaze> cygwin
<luca_b> Xera: AFAIK fglrx doesn't support the 9250
<zhu> genii...it doesn't work
<hmg4> What is the best way to get as much information about current CPU and MOBO, and CPU temp?
<Xera> luca_b: oh ._.
<zhu> it opens an empty terminal
<Xera> then where do i get a driver to support it?
<Xera> the one from ati.com breaks X
<luca_b> Xera: the OSS driver ("ati" or "radeon") should do the trick
<mazyhaze> kubunutu installation hangs while booting, checksum is ok, no error
<luca_b> it's installed by default
<Xera> they run extremely slow
<luca_b> Xera: that's because they're reerse-engineered and need still some work
<luca_b> Xera: but ATI has decided not to support the 9250 cards
<Xera> wtf
<Xera> >:(
<luca_b> and unlike NVIDIA
<luca_b> they don't provide legacy drivers
<Xera> ;s
<genii> zhu OK lemme look into it
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:Right-click on the desktop, select Create New -> Link To Application
<luca_b> hmg4: you can use the sensors package
<dthacke1> adept cannot locate a package called oggenc.  A search for ogg locate dozens of packages, though none say clearly they are an encoder
<luca_b> hmg4: actually you *need* it to run any sensor related program
<zhu> SSJ: done
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:In Application -> Command, add  /opt/lampp/lampp
<lupine_85> !info oggenc edgy
<ubotu> Package oggenc does not exist in edgy
<lupine_85> what it says
<lupine_85> !info mp32ogg edgy
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:In Advanced Options, check Run in Terminal
<zhu> SSJ: done
<dthacke1> I'm on dapper
<lupine_85> !info mp32ogg dapper
<luca_b> BTW, has anyone tried using beryl 0.1.4 on edgy?
<mazyhaze> again: ubunutu installation hangs while booting, checksum is ok, no error
<zhu> SSJ done
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-6 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lupine_85> there you go
<lupine_85> luca_b: yes :D
<luca_b> I get a segfault if I run aquamarine
<daedra> isn't lossy transcoding a very horrible and wrong thing!
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:Does it still not work even with Run in Terminal checked?
<luca_b> about to open a ticket for it but I want to see if anyone else had that problem
<Xera> so, in xorg.conf change Driver "fglrx" to Driver "radeon" ?
<zhu> SSJ still not work
<luca_b> Xera: try "ati" first
<Xera> ok
<lupine_85> daedra: it's not lossy transcoding - it's a direct conversion
<hmg4> luca_b: Sensors-applet? looking into it
<lupine_85> luca_b: not tried aquamarine. I'll give it a go now.
<genii> !pastebin | genii
<ubotu> genii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<luca_b> hmg4: there's ksysguard on KDE
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:What happens  when you double-click on your new shortcut?
<luca_b> hmg4: but you need lm-sensors instaled
<daedra> I don't see the difference...
<luca_b> !info lm-sensors edgy
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<dthacke1> lupine_85: this converts mp3 to ogg.  Kscd does not rip to mp3, does it?
<lupine_85> daedra: then take my word for it :). There's no loss of quality
<zhu> SSJ it opens a terminal and it closes after less than a second
<lupine_85> Kscd can rip straight to ogg, I'd imagine
<daedra> lupine_85: ok ;)
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:Very odd :/
<zhu> DONE
<zhu> DONE
<zhu> IT WORKS!
<daedra> lupine_85: I've been meaning to convert my mp3's to ogg for a while, but the idea transcoding put me off
<SSJ_GZ> SSJ_GZ:Hooray!
<zhu> i had to use sudo
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:Hooray!
<zhu> before the command
<zhu> thank you SSJ
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:Ah!
<SSJ_GZ> zhu:np =)
<lupine_85> hmm, yes - aquamarine crashes here if it's not given --replace; if it is given --replace, it crashes beryl!
<dthacke1> lupine_85:  kscd is asking me for a path to an ogg encoder program.  I'm trying to find the right program to make it work.
<hmg4> luca_b: Thanks looking at sensors, gonna use it on a ubuntu-server with no gui
<lupine_85>  BUT it works if done through beryl-manager...
<zhu> thank you very much SSJ
<zhu> sto godendo come un pazzo
<luca_b> lupine_85: I got crashes in all cases, I'll post a ticket through beryl
<lupine_85> ok
<luca_b> hmg4: there's a gkrellm plugin that you can use to remotely see a sensor
<luca_b> hmg4: lm-sensors is the daemon that runs, if you install gkrellm-server then a client on any machine
<luca_b> you can monitor it
<hmg4> luca_b: Cool, thanks again, gonna check it out now
<luca_b> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<lupine_85> !vorbis-tool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbis-tool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca_b> !info gkrellm-server
<ubotu> Package gkrellm-server does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> !info vorbis-tools dapper
<ubotu> vorbis-tools: several Ogg Vorbis tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3 (dapper), package size 90 kB, installed size 724 kB
<koriel> anyone that can help me with kde and compiz and some windows-decoration manager
<lupine_85> dthacke1: that has oggenc in
<daedra> cd /,
<daedra> oops
<daedra> hmm direct mp3 to ogg conversion creates a bigger output ogg than the input mp3 :(
<meushi> iop = )
<daedra> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Xera> well that didn't go so well
<Xera> when i booted up my monitor said "cannot display this video mode" on both ati and radeon
<Xera> suggestions anyone?
<Tachyon> Firefox is behaving oddly. o_O  I've upgraded to Edgy, and I'm trying to install some extensions.  However after clicking "Restart Firefox", firefox closes but doesn't restart.  And some of the extensions are behaving really weird--Google Browser Sync isn't doing anything, and NoScript refuses to bring up its preferences for me.
<Xera> o.O
<zorglu_> when feisty is due ?
<cloakable> feisty is downloadable/updragable to now :P
<cloakable> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<zorglu_> ok this still leave me time :)
<Xera> wtf glxgears works now, but i've got like.. 1 fps
<tony_> is there a way to convert avi divx movies into DVD under linux ??
<daniel77> hihooo
<daniel77> how to unrar files?
<Xera> sudo apt-get install unrar
<tony_> need to install unrar
<Xera> with multiverse enabled
<tony_> anyway to convet avi to dvd under linux ?
<daniel77> ty
<zorglu_> tony_: yes, dont remember the tool name but it exist
<zorglu_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zorglu_> doesnt seems good :)
<MightyMike> hello ya all :)
<MightyMike> this is my first time here :P
<tony_> i think i should google around for awhile
<MightyMike> actually i came here because....one friend said that here could be an answer to my problem
<daniel77> i have a wine problem :S
<MightyMike> i hava kubuntu edgy.....and i have firefox.....and inside of firefox i have flash plugin.....
<MightyMike> sudo ln -f /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp corrects almost all my sound problems...when i'm using usb headset...
<zorglu_> tony_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183936 <- from google 'dvd avi burn ubuntu'
<MightyMike> but in firefox...that flash.....all animations are mute
<tony_> thanks zorglu
<daniel777> hiho
<daniel777> i have a problem with my beryl... :(
<MightyMike> what kind of problem?
<daniel777> i installed and it hide my up bar
<MightyMike> and can anyone help me with my sound prob?
<MightyMike> okey?
<raphink> MightyMike: did you try installing FP 9?
<daniel777> the bar with the close buton, the maximise un minimise buttons... :S
<MightyMike> yes i have fp 0
<MightyMike> fp 9
<raphink> k
<raphink> MightyMike: I don't have a comp with flash to help you debug right now :
<raphink> :s
<MightyMike> when i'm usin /dev/dsp and with jack connector what is in my soundcard...everything works...but when i switch to USB headset..all music work...BUT not flash
<zorglu_> tony_: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_tovid <- this is the one i was thinking about
<hazard> could I install a 2.6 686 kernel on a 586CPU?
<hazard> (which presently has 2.4something 386)
<zorglu_> http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Using_the_tovid_GUI <- tony_ this start to be nice :)
<daniel777> my windows set on and off :S
<daniel777> what's name of the up bar wich 3 buttons can close, maximise and unminimize the window??
<MightyMike> okey :)
<daniel777> anyone with beryl here?
<dope> i don't like beryl
<MightyMike> is there lot of commands what you can write here at irc? REALLY i haven't use irc never *blush*
<dope> never runs right
<daniel777> :S
<dope> oh there's tons
<daniel777> another program with effects?
<dope> press F1
<MightyMike> but i quess i have to start learn this irc :)
<daniel777> who know a window effect program like beryl??
<SSJ_GZ> MightyMike:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IRC_commands :)
<MightyMike> i only know that beryl
<daniel777> :(
<daniel777> do you use it?
<MightyMike> i don't have it in my pc
<MightyMike> but i'm plannig to put it :P
<daniel777> :)
<MightyMike> i have enough power in my pc that it can run it....but there is so much thingys with this linux
<MightyMike> i only know like 3%
<daniel777> i have a good pc too
<MightyMike> thanks ssj_GZ :)
<SSJ_GZ> MightyMike:np - have fun! =)
<MightyMike> *lol* i'm just telling my friends in messenger that i'm IRCing :D
<SSJ_GZ> MightyMike:Hehe :)
<MightyMike> hahaha....i started to use stronger things......normal chat wasn't nothing anymore.... :D *drug talk*
<SSJ_GZ> :)
<MightyMike> i'm from FINLAND :D
<MightyMike> close to helsinki
* __osh__ has been to helsinki. Nice town. 
<MightyMike> my flat is about 23km away from helsinki
<MightyMike> so very close
<__osh__> MightyMike: Is it built by Alvar Aalto? ;-)
<MightyMike> that name rings a bell....and aalto did something here :D hahaha *lol* i dont know so much the history.......but maybe you are right.
<mgastkn> Hello
<__osh__> MightyMike: You don't know about finlands greatest architect? He was one of the reasons I went to Helsinki. To see his house and other buildings he designed. :-)
<andrea> hi there
<mgastkn> What do I need to type to register?
<andrea> i have a problem.. :(
<__osh__> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mgastkn> Hi andrea
<andrea> the HD of my laptop seems to be tired of being working (2 years of downloading no stop)
<MightyMike> there are many commands......shit... i don't remember them all.........
<MightyMike> osh :)
<andrea> yeah
<andrea> it gave me some logical errors during the boot
<andrea> the machine still boots correctly
<MightyMike> what i have to but /msg <--- something like that.... if i want to point private message to somebody....
<basti> have ya check the format?
<andrea> format?
<raphink> MightyMike: or you can use /query to open a private talk
<basti> reisers and so on
<mgastkn> MOTD
<__osh__> !motd
<andrea> basti i use ext3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrea> however.. is there a way of try to correct those errors?
<andrea> like fsck.ext3 and so on'
<andrea> ?
<basti> maybe format yar hdd
<mgastkn> Anyone know the line I need to type to register?
<raphink> man motd ;)
<DaSkreech> SSJ_GZ: Why do You hate Ark?
<raphink> mgastkn: /help register
<__osh__> Are there any "server tools" for kubuntu? Like how to configure a printer.
<andrea> basti, why would i need to format?
<__osh__> andrea: What were the errors?
<SSJ_GZ> DaSkreech:Oh, man - don't get me started ;)
<raphink> __osh__: hmm what would be the point of have a graphical interface for a server?
<basti> 2 years new files and delted files and so crash the filesystem
<andrea> __osh__: logical error in block: ***
<__osh__> raphink: That's my point. I can't find any ncurses-tools or similar for the "kubuntu-server" installation.
<andrea> i have a better view in dmesg but i am not a pro console user, and in text mode i dunno how to copy&pastee
<raphink> kubuntu-server?
<MightyMike> how you can share files here at irc? :O
<raphink> there's no such thing as kubuntu server
<basti> andrea: cp is yar command
<basti> to copy
<raphink> you mean ubuntu-server __osh__?
<DaSkreech> daedra: Konqueror can rip to Ogg
<__osh__> raphink: sure, ubuntu-server. It's all the same base anyway.
<andrea> however... how can i make a fsck on the root partition?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> __osh__: what do you need tools for exactly ?
<andrea> i can't unmount it! do i have to use an online distro?
<basti> try it knoppix way =)
<MightyMike> this is good place to ask if you have ubuntu problems? or is there some other place also?
<daedra> DaSkreech: I know - via the nifty KIO interface ^^
<__osh__> andrea: do an fsck perhaps. See if the error goes away. Otherwise install smartmontools (if your disks support SMART) and test them with that.
<mgastkn> mgastkn:/help register
<Xera> MightyMike: #ubuntu ?
<MightyMike> i think my flash problem is too hard :/....i can live...if i dont hear any flashanimation sounds.....but still it sucks :D
<__osh__> raphink: A tool to setup a printer would be nice. Rather than guessing what to write in cups.conf
<Xera> http://forums.ubuntu.com
<Xera> goto the tips section
<raphink> __osh__: you could turn on the admin interface on port 631
<Xera> search for flash sound, there's loads of things about it
<raphink> __osh__: http that is
<mgastkn> someone gave me the command last night. I wiill know it when I see it (to register my name)
<__osh__> raphink: That's a good idea. Didn't think of that. Thanks.
<MightyMike> xera....i can try to look...but i think there is something close to my prob...but not it :D
<raphink> __osh__: then turn it off once it's set
<andrea> __osh__: __osh__ anyway.. lately my drive started doing some weird noises..
<raphink> or not ;)
<MightyMike> hmm.. i'm not registered....thats why i cant write private messages to you all!!!
<Xera> MightyMike: it will probably work, i never used to get sound in flash until i used one of those tutorials
<__osh__> raphink: Still, my point still stands I think. Since there is a server-install I think there should be some server-tools. Similar to what redhat has.
<lupul> does anyone know a where is it like app?
<andrea> not really often, but it still does.. something like an elastic in tension that is then released.. not really loud though
<lupul> for edgy
<__osh__> andrea: Then you should definitly go for smartmontools. And make sure your backups are working.
<raphink> lupul: ???
<MightyMike> okey wait you all...i'm reading a while......
<lupul> ?
<raphink> __osh__: well you can use lp*
<andrea> __osh__: my backups?
<raphink> lupul: what exactly do you mean?
<lupul> a cd catalog
<lupul> like "where is it" on windows
<lupul> ?
<raphink> did  you search for it?
<lupul> yeas
<raphink> apt-cache search cd catalog
<__osh__> raphink: Yes, but still. There should be some uniform way to configure lots of different server things. NTP, Printer, Samba... that kind of things. Things you use your server for.
<raphink> gives at least 3 interesting results
<__osh__> andrea: Make  sure you have backups if the disk crashes.
<raphink> __osh__: hmmm yes
<lupul> i'm a newbee so....
<lupul> apt-cache......... ?
<raphink> oh ok
<raphink> well you can search in adept then
<raphink> "apt-cache search" allows to search the packages database for packages matching a pattern
<__osh__> raphink: So I guess I should fire up my python shell and get cracking... :-/
<lupul> aha
<raphink> __osh__: good idea :)
<lupul> ok thanks
<raphink> __osh__: I'm sure everybody would be happy with that
<mgastkn> I'm sorry to keep asking this: What do I type to register?
<raphink> although I'd rather see it done in perl :)
<raphink> but well :)
<raphink> mgastkn: did you read /help register?
<raphink> mgastkn: it explains how to use it
<raphink> ah no
<raphink> lol
<raphink>  /msg nickserv help register
<mgastkn> No response when I typed it
<raphink> mgastkn: type what I just pasted
<andrea> __osh__: fsck revealed errors.. what should i do? go directly to smartmontools or use knoppix and fix the errors with fsck?
<__osh__> raphink: Perl? My first love too, however there's something to be said for structured code and Python really enforces that in a nice way. Perl can be really REALLY unreadable.
<raphink> __osh__: python functions are really illogic ;)
<raphink> __osh__: there's ruby somewhere in between
<__osh__> andrea: smartmontolls can't fix anything for you, just reveal if your disk is about crash.
<andrea> oh
<andrea> i just installed the package..
<andrea> what's the command to start the check?
<mgastkn> mgastkn: REGISTER
<__osh__> andrea: Don't remember. Check the manpage: Konqueror man:/smartmontools
<andrea> eheh, can't access that!
<andrea> i am in terminal :)
<mgastkn>  /msg nickserv help register
<raphink> without the space mgastkn ;)
<__osh__> andrea: smartctl --help
<MightyMike> XERA....well my problem is different :)
<Xera> k
<mgastkn> didn't work. sorry
<MightyMike> i will get sound from flash.....when i using soundcards jack connector......but when i but usb headset.....sound goes mute
<andrea> __osh__: now i remember, my disk was SMART enabled :)
<__osh__> raphink: All languages have their warts imho. Right now I write most things in Python. If I find something better, I'll switch. Just as I switched from Perl to Python.
<mgastkn> space between what?
* __osh__ hates how python does regular expressions though.
<MightyMike> ln -f /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp <--- helps to but sound to mu usb headset.....but flash sounds are still mute :/
<mgastkn>  /msg nickserv help register
<__osh__> Now my battery has run out. G'nite boys and girls.
<raphink> mgastkn: space before /msg
<mgastkn> mgastkn:/msg nickserve help register
<MightyMike> hmm....
<DaSkreech> mgastkn: Hello
<mgastkn> hello
<colleverde> dhl
<MightyMike>  /away puts me away...how to reverse that?
<mgastkn> I'm obviously not getting it. I'm sorry
<MightyMike> there is reading now away.....even i'm not :D
<MightyMike>  /online? :D
<MightyMike> heh
<malik__> what is the command for removing with purge option so that all the residue of that program is removed from system?
<matthew_> malik__, sudo apt-get remove --purge package-name
<DaSkreech> !REGISTER | mgastkn AND MightyMike
<ubotu> mgastkn AND MightyMike: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<DaSkreech> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<MightyMike> ubotu tell me how to switch that?
<MightyMike> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<DaSkreech> try /away again :)
<MightyMike> no, that wont help :/
<fxco> hello, how can i open files from the shell without to specify which applikation to use. like "cmd start test.pdf"?
<zorglu_> fxco: 'kfmclient test.pdf'
<fxco> thx, but it dont work
<zorglu_> too bad then :)
<mgastkn> Hello. I'm about to install Kubuntu on my hard drive. I'm not using windows (no dual boot). Should I select "erase entire disk" in step no. 5?
<linopil> ima li ot sofia ?
<zorglu_> ~it
<zorglu_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zorglu_> mgastkn: if you dont need any on the data on the disk, to 'erase the entire disk' is the easiest way
<fxco> aah, kfmclient exec test.pdf works fine. thx :)
<slop> anyone here use a dual monitor setup?
<cloakable> I wish :P
<mgastkn> ok. Thanks
<slop> i've got mine setup and working....but i want the taskbar to stretch to the second monitor...
<slop> was wondering if its possible
<daedra> hmm anyone know how to alter the appearance of irssi?
<slop> daedra: you can download themes for it
<ctothej> slop, ati card? ive dont it with one of them..
<ctothej> dont=done
<slop> ctothej: nvidia
<daedra> i dont want the name to be so big
<daedra> *name section
<Xera> MightyMike: i can't pm you back..
<Xera> xd
<linopil> MightyMike,  not registered?
<linopil> !register
<dthacke1> slop: I have done it in nvidia with another distro.   I had to spend some time reading the nvidia readme's
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Xera> he is. i'm not
<Xera> i don't use freenode enough to need to register
<Xera> quakenet ftw ;)
<slop> dthacke1: cool, i'll check into that...thanks
<ctothej> slop: did you use ' Option "Xinerama" "true" ' under server flags?
<linopil> xera use xchat multiserver connect
<zorglu_> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Xera> linopil: no need, konversation can do multi servers
<slop> ctothej: i didn't use xinerama, i used nvidia twinview...
<linopil> yes
<ctothej> oh ok
<Xera> i meant i'm hardly ever on freenode, so i don't bother registering
<slop> ctothej: but i just had an idea...i can just add a second panel :p
<ctothej> there u go
<Xera> MightyMike: i can't pm you back i'm not registered noob ;p
<DaSkreech> Why dont we have cinelerra?
<MightyMike> anyway.......thanks that you tryed to help me :P
<MightyMike> xera
<Xera> ;p
<cubdukat> Hello all.
<cubdukat> This is my first time around using Kubuntu on my laptop, and I was hoping someone could help me
<MightyMike> <---- how i get rid off that (away)
<Xera> /back
<cubdukat> I recently installed Dapper Drake from a CD, and I've finally got it working the way I want it to, but I was looking to upgrade to Edgy Eft.
<MightyMike> WUhuuuu!! *jumping*
<linopil> Xera, is logging easy on konversation?
<Xera> linopil: yes
<cubdukat> I've already tried doing kdesu "update-manager -c" but it looks like update-manager isn't an option.
<Xera> settings->configure konversation->logging->enable logging
<Xera> then ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs ;)
<linopil> tyvm xera
<cubdukat> And I'd like to avoid editing sources in Adept.
<cubdukat> Is there an easier way to do it that I'm missing?
<Xera> cubdukat: view->manage repos~
<psb154> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cubdukat> Okay, I'm there now.
<rance> hey tony_ you around?
<cubdukat> Do I deactivate all the sources I have now for Dapper or do I modify them?
<MightyMike> where i can change flash 9 plugins dsp?.......because i think its still /dev/dsp....even it should be now /dev/dsp1 because of my usb headset
<linopil> Xera, konversation has sounds like gaim?
<Xera> no, no sounds
<Xera> unless there's an option for them, no
<andreasw> Anybody has an idea how I can change the paranoia settings for KAudioCreator
<andreasw> !KAudioCreator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KAudioCreator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andreasw> !CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andreasw> ...
<andreasw> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<andreasw> At least it knows who it is
<Xera> lol
<MightyMike> hhh!! i will go to sleep :) but i will continues to solve this sound problem next day!!!.......is there other irc channels were i should go? finnish rooms??
<cloakable> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<excitatory> so.. the rendering speed of firefox on my system is horrible.  konq render speed is nice, but i don't use it too frequently for www.  over the holiday weekend i was on a slower ubuntu and windows machine, and firefox rendering speeds were phenomenally faster than my much faster box..
<excitatory> andreasw: kcontrol is how i do it.
<DaSkreech> linopil: Konverstion can have sounds
<DaSkreech>  what sounds are you looking for?
<andreasw> excitatory: I only found a way to completely disable error correction
<andreasw> excitatory: But I want to tweak it rather than disabling it
<linopil> gaim has defaults
<excitatory> andreasw: yes.. i just noticed that.. would be nice come to think of it.
<linopil> DaSkreech, as default as possible. quickly switchimg machines doimg installs and tunings
<DaSkreech> Umm Not sure about default stuff but if you look under Settings -> Notifications
<DaSkreech> you can see sound settings for events tehre
<DaSkreech> there even
<ubuntu> hello guys
<DaSkreech> Peshk0`: Hi
<Peshk0`> i'm new kubuntu user
<linopil> Peshk0`, what country ? ;-)
<Peshk0`> bulgaria
<linopil> oh 4udesno
<linopil> naj posle
<Peshk0`> oo zdravei ;] 
<linopil> -- join ubuntu-bg
<slow-motion> hallo
<andreasw> slow-motion: hi
<slow-motion> hi andreasw
<Peshk0`> ei toq bug v nachaloto me umori
<habesha> can I ask an SSh question here? the #ubuntu is moving extremely fast...
<Peshk0`> nakraq prochetoh che trqbva s spec parametar pri bootvane
<Peshk0`> acpi=force
<Peshk0`> i bootna ve
<Peshk0`> ;] 
<andreasw> habesha: just try it ;)
<habesha> here goes >> Can someone give me an idea on how to convert a key generated by PuTTY (.ppk) into OpenSSH format using ssh-keygen??
<linopil> bulgarian in ubuntu-bg peshk0
<DaSkreech> habesha: can you open it in a text editor?
<habesha> DaSkreech I am on an XP machine now./. made a key  with putty gen and sent it to my ubuntu box using scp
<habesha> it is saved as id_rsa.ppk
<DaSkreech> habesha: Ah ok then I think you can take off the .ppk
<habesha> u sure it is that easy?
<malik_> how do we kill a program if its stuck?
<lupine_85> malik_: with a hammer
<DaSkreech> *shrugs*
<lupine_85> or killall <program name>
<lupine_85> or kill <pid>
<lupine_85> add -9 to kill with extreme prejudice
<DaSkreech> habesha: If you could open it in Notepad I could give you better info :)
<Sanne> malik_: or graphically with ksysguard
<malik_> so i need to  install hammer package?
* lupine_85 hides from the graphics
<lupine_85> malik_: I believe the hammer command is in the horror package
<lupine_85> !info hammer edgy
<ubotu> Package hammer does not exist in edgy
<lupine_85> hmm
<habesha> DaSkreech ok.. it is open in notepad now
<malik_> ksysguard sometime doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Whats the first part say?
<JohnFlux> malik_: in what way?
<Sanne> malik_: then try those other fine suggestions
<habesha> PuTTY-User-Key-File-2: ssh-rsa
<malik_> sometime i try to kill a process with it n it says not enough permissions
<lupine_85> sudo it
<lupine_85> or kdesu it
<DaSkreech> habesha: should do it then
<DaSkreech> rename the .ppk to .pub
<lupine_85> some processes run as root for various reasons
<habesha> Server refused our key
<habesha> this is the error PuTTY is giving me now...
<malik_> one more thing .......i am looking for a way to convert my ntfs data drive to ext3 without destroying data on it...............any i deas?......its a 120gig HDD
<habesha> renamed .ppk to .pub and used the ppk on this machine as a key through PuTTY
<JohnFlux> malik_: copy the data elsewhere :-)
<malik_> i thought partition magic could do that but ALAS i was wrong
<DaSkreech> the ppk is public or private key?
<habesha> there are no directives in the sshd config to enable key authentication are there?
<habesha> it's private...
<DaSkreech> habesha: No
<DaSkreech> Never
<DaSkreech> ever
<DaSkreech> ever
<DaSkreech> under any circumstance
<DaSkreech>  give out your private
<habesha> hmm.. well I didn't know the difference. so I picked private when I generated the key thru PuTTYgen
<DaSkreech> Nope it' public you are looking for
<habesha> well, now that I made a public key and called it id_rsa... here's the error I am getting >> Unable to use key file "P:\Dls\id_rsa" (not a private key)
<habesha> anyways.. i thought this was going to be an easy thing to do since eveyone talks about making your ssh connection more secure... but none of the howtos assume client side will be windows...
<habesha> thanks for the help
<excitatory> think digiKam or picasa are better photo managers?
<Xera> picasa
<Xera> :)
<Guns> does anyone knows how to persuade kvirc to install on ubuntu ?
<anowakaaa> where I found people with POLAND??
<Guns> i get this weird error telling me it cant find X
<DaSkreech> anowakaaa: sorry?
<ctothej> can some one help me troubleshoot my installation of ATI fglrx drivers on Edgy?
<Xera> Guns: 0:0 error?
<ctothej> fglrxinfo gives me connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Guns>  CONFIGURE ERROR:
<Guns> ### Can not find the X libraries.
<Guns> ### Make sure that X is installed on your system and try to run configure again
<lupine_85> Guns: what it says
<Guns> im using gnome
<lupine_85> !info x11-dev
<Sanne> Guns: kvirc is in the repositories, in universe. Install it with apt-get/adept/synaptic. You need not compile it from source.
<ubotu> Package x11-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<Guns> Sanne: yeh but there is old version
<DaSkreech> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2871 kB, installed size 8644 kB
<Guns> im trying to instal from svn
<lupine_85> |info xlibs-dev | Guns
<Sanne> Guns: ok. Then you need the x development headers. Go to packages.ubuntu.com to find out what the package is called
<lupine_85> argh
<malik_> kvirc is better than konversation?
<Guns> yeh
<lupine_85> !info xlibs-dev | Guns
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lupine_85> at last! :D
<Guns> one sec lupine_85
<lupine_85> ?
<Sanne> Guns: or just listen to lupine_85 ;)
<_vinboy> hi.. i want to switch to kubuntu.. but i have a few questions.. 1) are the software on Kubuntu respository very up to date?
<lupine_85> _vinboy: pretty much
<_vinboy> i heard that after the release, only securities are being updated
<Guns> ok im back
<lupine_85> _vinboy: that's true, but there's a new release every 6 months
<lupine_85> and upgrading is easy
<Sanne> _vinboy: that's true, during a version's life cycle the package versions are stable.
<lupine_85> at the expense of a bit of up-to-dateness, you get a lot more stability
<Guns> lupine_85: what to do ?
<lupine_85> install xlibs-dev
<_vinboy> ic...
<Sanne> _vinboy: you can find out the versions at packages.ubuntu.com
<Guns> ok
<_vinboy> thx
<superkirbyartist> Okay, I installed Lexmark Z600 drivers, they do not appear in the "Add printer Wizard", can someone please help me?
<_vinboy> second question) i know i can upgrade to the new release without reinstalling, but is that going to be as stable as fresh install?
<_vinboy> it used to be not so stable
<superkirbyartist> Help with printer?  I've asked so many timer!
<Sanne> superb0wl: if nobody answers, it means that nobody knows how to help. Don't feel ignored. Maybe you have more luck in #ubuntu, since there are much more users.
<superkirbyartist> *Sigh* printer doesn't work.
<Sanne> superkirbyartist: if nobody answers, it means that nobody knows how to help. Don't feel ignored. Maybe you have more luck in #ubuntu, since there are much more users.
<Sanne> superb0wl: sorry
<superkirbyartist> Sanne: No way.
<dmhouse> Hey all. I've just bought a new keyboard, and it's one of these fancy modern ones with 'Media keys' at the top. Is there any way I could get these to work in Kubuntu?
<Sanne> superkirbyartist: no luck in #ubuntu?
<mgastkn> Hi everyone. I completed by Kubuntu install. Question: How do I get rid of the login? I don't need or want it.
<superkirbyartist> Lexmark X1270 printer installed z600 drivers do not appear in "Add a Printer"
<superkirbyartist> Sanne: No luck in ##linux either.
<Sanne> superkirbyartist: unfortunately, I don't know either. Best I could tell you is check the ubuntu wiki and forums, and maybe also linuxprinting.org for specific info on your printer.
<mgastkn> Can I just delete my login name?
<superkirbyartist> I did for LinuxPrinting.org
<superkirbyartist> It says "works perfectly"/
<Sanne> mgastkn: no!
<mgastkn> What do I do?
<mgastkn> Thanks for responding, Sanne
<Sanne> superkirbyartist: there should be a details page for your printer with more info on what/why/how of the driver to use.
<rjdittus> How do I uninstall kubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> Sanne:Be right back
<Sanne> mgastkn: there is an option for auto login in system settings, but keep in mind it's a security hole.
<dmhouse> I can get a response out of xev when I press the media keys at the top of my keyboard, and they seem to have keycodes. Which program would I need to use to map their key presses to a command?
<mgastkn> where is it in system settings. I don't want to have to keep entering passwords
<Sanne> mgastkn: I saw it somewhere, try to find it, I'll also look for it in a moment.
<rjdittus> How do I uninstall kubuntu?
<mgastkn> It must be in user management, I think, but that's as far as I've gotten
<Sanne> mgastkn: it's in Login Manager/Convenience
<Sanne> mgastkn: and *do* read the help ;)
<mgastkn> Where is Login Manager located.
<DaSkreech> !info wesnoth
<DaSkreech> rjdittus: What do you wnat to do?
<rjdittus> How do I uninstall kubuntu?
<Sanne> mgastkn: oh, I'm on Dapper... if you are on Edgy, it might have gotten shifted around.
<ralph_> Hi all. I just got my new Dell Inspiron E1705 unpacked and running. I was told all would just work. But alass it does not. This is the first notebook computer and the first one with wireless and I would like to get that working before I move up to edgy. Can any one help me get wireless working?
<Schuenemann> using sudo and the user password, can I do anything superuser can ?
<mgastkn> I'm on the latest
<DaSkreech> mgastkn: Feisty Herd 1 is the latest
<TheGateKeeper> Schuenemann, yes
<Sanne> mgastkn: my login manager is in system administration.
<Schuenemann> TheGateKeeper: then how can I control what a new user can do?
<rjdittus> could someone help
<Schuenemann> in distros where you have the root, only users that know its password can use root commands
<mgastkn> Well,  I guess I'm not sure what I have. I downloaded it recently, and just installed it.
<DaSkreech> rjdittus: I've asked you already what you want to do
<TheGateKeeper> Schuenemann, if you look at sudo you can control what a user can & can not do, have a look at the documentation
<rjdittus> I want to uninstall kubuntu
<Schuenemann> !su
<DaSkreech> rjdittus: give me some more information
<Schuenemann> TheGateKeeper: where is that documentation?
<rjdittus> Well I just need to uninstall it cause I want to try out a different linux distro
<mgastkn> where does it tell me what version I have?
<linopil> rjdittus, why ?
<TheGateKeeper> !sudo
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<linopil> and rjdittus keep data ?
<TheGateKeeper> Schuenemann, ^^^
<rjdittus> no
<DaSkreech> rjdittus: Just install over it
<Sanne> mgastkn: type: cat /etc/lsb-release
<rjdittus> just remove it from my computer
<linopil> then repartition rjdittus
<linopil> problem solved ? rjdittus
<Schuenemann> so that's possible only for the first user, unless I grant new users so
<rjdittus> I tried that it just messed up the grub
<ctothej> Hey. I'm trying to troubleshoot why my fglrxinfo gives me libmesa details. can someone tell me how to check the links for libGL.so and libGL.so.1 ?
<mgastkn> Sorry to ask so many questions. I'm at system settings, about me. Could that be the place?
<rjdittus> the grub was still on the computer
<linopil> yu tried what rjdittus ? have already other distro's disk  handy ?
<mgastkn> I don't even know where to type that command you gave me.
<Sanne> mgastkn: dunno, first let's determine what you have. Please type in konsole: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Sanne> mgastkn: ah, wait
<rjdittus> yes
<DaSkreech> rjdittus: What Distro are you installing?
<Sanne> mgastkn: type: ALT-F2, in the text box type: konsole, there type: cat /etc/lsb-release
<linopil> so rjdittus start working with new distro install disk
<rjdittus> well ounce i tried to renimstall ubuntu like that...It didn't work
<j__> hello, is there a good html authoring application available for kubuntu?
<linopil> so rjdittus  you are afraid ?
<rjdittus> it just messed up the grub
<mgastkn> it says unknown host
<brandon_> does anyone know how to install wine?
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<linopil> ubuntu alternateCD can rescue nicely such situations
<Sanne> mgastkn: did you get a konsole window? A terminal?
<brandon_> for x86_64 feisty
<linopil> rjdittus,
<rjdittus> yes
<brandon_> DaSkreech: what is the package name?
<linopil> above
<j__> all I really need is a better text editor than Kate
<brandon_> nothing comes up in adept_manager for wine
<rjdittus> I will try that
<rjdittus> thanks
<linopil> j__, kedit?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: Did you read the Page?
<linopil> yw
<brandon_> DaSkreech: no!
<Sanne> mgastkn: other way: open the kde menu, then choose System->Konsole
<mgastkn> command, right?
<rjdittus> what does it do when I tell it to rescue?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: Please do so :)
<DaSkreech> j__: try Quanta
<linopil> you cane for example reach grub-install there
<rjdittus> ok
<rjdittus> thanks
<linopil> you can skip steps to only grub-install
<Sanne> mgastkn: still with me?
<j__> linopil, does kedit handle utf-8?
<j__> DaSkreech: what does Quanta do?
<brandon_> DaSkreech: that's for ubuntu!
<DaSkreech> Web Dev
<genii> Anyone successfully compile Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers on Edgy yet?
<DaSkreech> !info Quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<DaSkreech> brandon_: What is?
<linopil> lemme try j__
<j__> nm, found the package
<brandon_> the wine how to
<mgastkn> I am, but I'm not having success yet. I'm where you said I should be. I'll try again
<brandon_> nothing for feisty or kubuntu
<DaSkreech> brandon_: Tell me where you don't understand and I'll walk you through it
<DaSkreech> brandon_: I should be here for at least an hour
<Sanne> mgastkn: please type my name when you talk to me, then I'll get notified that you said something.
<ralph_> Any one want to help get wireless working on a Dell E1705 notebook? I am not having any joy?
<Sanne> mgastkn: did you manage to open a konsole?
<brandon_> DaSkreech: Which repo should I add?  Edgy?
<mgastkn> It says no such file or directory
<j__> konversation supports tab-completion btw, just noticed
<mgastkn> Yes
<Sanne> mgastkn: when does it say that? What did you do exactly?
<mgastkn> Saane, sorry
<linopil> j__, unicode on kedit
<DaSkreech> brandon_: well honestly if you want the latest one then Winehq.org has a Ubuntu repo on their download page that you can use
<DaSkreech> brandon_: otherwise just put in the one you are using
<j__> linopil, I'll install both quanta and kedit and see which I'll like better
<DaSkreech>  if you are on feisty then by all means use feisty
<linopil> j__,  I think every corner in linux today is unicode
<Sanne> mgastkn: it's Sanne :). Type Sa<tab>, then my name will get autocompleted (hopefully)
<brandon_> DaSkreech: and install libwine?  winefish?
<DaSkreech> linopil: Highly doubt it :)
<mgastkn> Sanne, Maybe I'm typing it wrong. Is that a "one" or an "el"
<j__> linopil: you never know
<brandon_> DaSkreech: I added the repo and search wine and those are the only things that come up
<genii> ralph_ Is that a Broadcom wireless chipset?
<linopil> DaSkreech, why doubt ?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: You did an update?
<Sanne> mgastkn: it is an el in lsb-release
<DaSkreech> linopil: There is always a laggard :0
<linopil> DaSkreech, ok
<brandon_> DaSkreech: yes.  update, add repo, search
<DaSkreech> brandon_:
<mgastkn> Sanne, I will try again
<brandon_> DaSkreech: yeah?
<DaSkreech> No add repo, update search
<DaSkreech> Wrong order :)
<pi1l> do you know, how i can read the contents of buffer (clipboard) in kde ? want to use it in a bash-script
<j__> pi1l: try DCOP
<mgastkn> Sanne, it doesn't work
<j__> or wassit called
<brandon_> DaSkreech: don't I need the repo to be able to download it?
<Sanne> mgastkn: what does it say?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<brandon_> okay than why is it not seeing it
<genii> ralph At any rate this may help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<mgastkn> Sanne, yes, I have a terminal window
<DaSkreech> brandon_: What are you adding the repo in? Adept or kate or Vi ?
<brandon_> adept
<brandon_> ... deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<DaSkreech> ok press Fetch Updates
<mgastkn> It keeps saying "no such file or directory"
<brandon_> done, now what?
<j__> pi1l: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-dcop/?ca=dgr-kdeml01KDEDCOP
<Sanne> mgastkn: double check spelling: cat /etc/lsb-release
<pi1l> thank you, j__
<DaSkreech> search
<brandon_> I do, and the same 3 show up
<brandon_> libwine, libwine-dev, and winefish
<LeeJunFan> where are the sessions stored for kdm? ie, gnome,kde,etc? I need to add one for my beryl setup.
<brandon_> a search for "wine" returns those three listed above
<M_> how come you add to add codecs to Mplayer?  Why aren't they included with distro.
<rag> hello all
<mgastkn> Sanne, I'm sorry. It won't give me the info.
<ralph_> genii: To tell you the truth I do not know. I just unwrapped it and was told that all would just work. There is no tech info with it.
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok, another way. Do you know how to open your sources.list?
<rag> some body know for sony mobile and bluetooth connection?
<rag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NokiaEvolutionBluetoothSyncing?highlight=%28bluetooth%29
<mgastkn> Sanne, no I don't
<rag> is this link valid for sony mobile?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: Hmm I think my wine is from the Winehq site let me check
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok, in konsole, please type: kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> ralph_ The link I gave you should help. We used the same method another day to set up an e1750 laptop wireless for the user deus here
<M_> is this the help channel?
<brandon_> DaSkreech: yeah, where do I download it from this page?  http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<DaSkreech> brandon_: Yup
<mgastkn> Sanne, it says "no such file or directory
<ralph_> genii: Thanks off reading
<Sanne> mgastkn: are you sure you're on kubuntu? ;)
<claydoh> If it won't show up in Feisty (wine)
<claydoh> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<claydoh> for deb downloads
<mgastkn> Sanne, I appologize for taking so much of your time. I know I must seem stupid. I'm not. But I undertand if you think I am
<mgastkn> Sanne, yes
<DaSkreech> brandon_: though if you are going feisty I'd check in on the #ubuntu-dev folks to make sure that it won't mess you up
<Sanne> mgastkn: no need to apologize :). I know how confusing things can be at the start. I was the same some years ago :)
<M_> What are the help channels?
<DaSkreech>  External repos are a good candidate to disable when you are sliding the razor
<brandon_> DaSkreech: why would it if I compile it?
<mgastkn> Sanne, thanks, Sanne
<DaSkreech> M_: Help with what?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: It would't but why would you want to compile?
<Sanne> mgastkn: what if you only type: kwrite      Does the text editor start?
<M_> I can't play any videos, Mplayer says I need codecs.
<brandon_> DaSkreech: because there isn't a package available for my system?
<mgastkn> Sanne, It worked
<mgastkn> Sanne, it opened Kwrite
<brandon_> x86_64
<mgastkn> Sanne, also a bunch of errors
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok, can you now try to navigate to /etc/apt/ and find the file sources.list and open it? You have to go to the top level directory first.
<M_> DaSkreech,  I want to be able to watch video and listen to music like mp3, xvid, wma, wmv etc.
<Sanne> mgastkn: disregard the errors for now.
<claydoh> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !codecs | M_ Try this
<ubotu> M_ Try this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<claydoh> sorry DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> :-)
<mgastkn> Sanne, where do I go now. All I did was open Kwrite
<DaSkreech> claydoh: Don't mind help. I'll just take pride in that I personalized it
<claydoh> :P
<Sanne> mgastkn: in kwrite, go to file/open, the to top level directory and then to /etc/apt. There find the file sources.list and open it in kwrite.
<claydoh> IO am not too bot-knowledgable
<mgastkn> Sanne, the top level directory is "desktop"
<Sanne> mgastkn: no, at the top left click on the up arrow until you see "/" in the folder input line. Then you'll find /etc
<mgastkn> Sanne, I'm not sure what to do
<DaSkreech> claydoh: Me either I just pick up stuff
<Sanne> mgastkn: you see the up arrow?
<M_> What does this mean? M is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported .  I tried to copy and paste into terminal to install codecs
<DaSkreech> claydoh: though Seveas prepped me that they are chan aware now which is nice I need to figure out how that works
<superkirbyartist> DUDES THE PRINTER WORKS THANK YOU AND SORRY FOR BEING RUDE BUT IT WORKS!
<mgastkn> Sanne, I see the line
<DaSkreech> M_: are you the first user?
<Seveas> DaSkreech, ?
<M_> DaSckreech only user.
<DaSkreech> M_: are is the user you have now a new one created after the install?
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok, you can also just type in "/" in the input field at the top.
<DaSkreech> And you don't have sudo?
<DaSkreech> Seveas: hi :-) Sorry Forgot that would wake you up
<M_> yum and yum exteder??
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Just discussing hte bots
<Seveas> ah :)
<DaSkreech> superkirbyartist: We like elation :0
<mgastkn> Sanne, clicked he arrow, see the folder with the slash
<mgastkn> Sanne, what next?
<Sanne> mgastkn: cool! now you should find the folder /etc in the folder list
<mgastkn> Sanne, I typed etc in manually
<mgastkn> Sanne, several folders appeared
<Sanne> mgastkn: also fine. So now you are in /etc? then find the folder "apt" and open it.
#kubuntu 2006-12-28
<mgastkn> Sanne, I opened Apt
<Sanne> mgastkn: take care, it's apt (Linux is case sensitive) ;). Now find the file sources.list, click on it, then click on open.
<Ricardo_Ram> #opensuse
<mgastkn> Sanne, it's the edgy distribution
<lupine_85> !info iceweasel edgy
<ubotu> Package iceweasel does not exist in edgy
<mgastkn> Sanne, I clicked on the soruces list
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this website = http://www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this website = http://www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this website = http://www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Sanne> mgastkn: ah! For your information, you just opened the file where the software repositories are managed, from where your system knows to download and install packages.
<DaSkreech> Ricardo_Ram: Good idea Write to them
<mgastkn> Sanne, does that info I gave you help?
<Ricardo_Ram> DaSkreech I did it already.
<mgastkn> Sanne, it also says this will not get any updates from Ubuntu. That doesn't sound good.
<DaSkreech> Ricardo_Ram: :-)
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this website = http://www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Bubba_Gump> anyway of showing artist types in amarok in a cloud view?
<Sanne> mgastkn: keep your sources.list open, then I can have a look at it later. Now, let's go back to the system settings.
<DaSkreech> Ricardo_Ram: That's not going to help you as much as getting someone to blog about it
<DaSkreech>  That means you are going to need some seriours reasons and a path to how to get itto work
<DaSkreech> Ricardo_Ram: Plus you can get most Quicktiem stuff working on Linux already
<DaSkreech> It's why ICQ will not make a linux client. There are too many good ones already
<mgastkn> Sanne, I closed it by accident
<Sanne> mgastkn: kwrite or system settings?
<mgastkn> Sanne, I'm back in system settings
<LjL> Ricardo_Ram: not again. thanks.
<mgastkn> Sanne, I closed kwrite
<brandon_> DaSkreech: it didn't compile correctly!
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok. Can you find some button at the top or bottom where it says "advanced" or the like?
<Sanne> mgastkn: in system settings
<DaSkreech> brandon_: the repos on the Win site should have 64 bit wine
<mgastkn> Sanne, advanced, yes
<brandon_> DaSkreech: can you tell me which repo to add?
<mgastkn> Sanne, yes
<Sanne> mgastkn: look if you find the login manager there
<mgastkn> Sanne, do I need to go into adminstrator mode. I don't see it yet
<just-this-time> hi have additional space on /media/sdb3 writable to root only
<DaSkreech> brandon_: oh! maybe ask in #winehq They could tell you if there is a feisty repo up already
<just-this-time> how to chmod +w whole tree?
<mgastkn> Sanne, I clicked on the login manager!
<brandon_> how does nobody in this chat room know
<Sanne> mgastkn: cool! Now go to the convenience tab.
<mgastkn> Sanne, I'm there
<mefisto__> does anyone know how to enable sound when playing .3gp video files
<mgastkn> Sanne, should I go to adminstrator mode?
<Sanne> mgastkn: it's disabled, isn't it? Now you need to click the administrator button.
<brandon_> DaSkreech: no luck!
<Sanne> yeah ;)
<claydoh> brandon_:  wine's version in feisty is only a couple of weeks old, I suggest disabling the added repo
<DaSkreech> they don't know or they don't have one?
<just-this-time> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DaSkreech> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<claydoh> ansd using the one in the standard repos
<claydoh> but i am not familiar with x64
<brandon_> claydoh: which repo should I be adding then?
<mgastkn> Sanne, it's not letting me type a password. Can you believe this!
<claydoh> brandon_: none
<mgastkn> Sanne, it worked that time
<claydoh> its already there, prob in universe/multiverse
<brandon_> than why is there not a wine package
<claydoh> 'io think
<DaSkreech> brandon_: You have universe already
<just-this-time> brandon enable universe multiverse and restricted
<Sanne> mgastkn: sometimes the password input box doesn't appear, if so, just try again.
<brandon_> claydoh: why can't I find it
<claydoh> its httere
<DaSkreech> !info wine feisty
<brandon_> DaSkreech: yes
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.27-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9322 kB, installed size 43384 kB
<claydoh> I have it
<mgastkn> Sanne, should I check auto-login?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: It's there
<just-this-time> mgastkn: sure
<brandon_> is it called libwine?
<mgastkn> Sanne, I clicked it and APPLY
<DaSkreech> No Just wine
<Sanne> mgastkn: that I don't know, because I didn't try it myself. Maybe now is a good time to click on the help button.
<brandon_> DaSkreech: yeah, It's not there!
<Pirate-king> hello
<Sanne> mgastkn: man, you're hasty ;)
<Pirate-king> how do you set up wireless is kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: from the command line can you type <apt-cache policy wine> for me?
<brandon_> wine:
<brandon_>   Installed: (none)
<brandon_>   Candidate: (none)
<brandon_>   Version table:
<mgastkn> Sanne, I'm sorry.
<brandon_> is it because I am on 64?
* DaSkreech shrugs
<Sanne> mgastkn: well, so now would be the time to try it out, eh? I hope it works! Log out, see if it does?
<DaSkreech> Don't know much about Wine and 64
<Sanne> mgastkn: or read help before that
* Sanne paranoid
<mgastkn> Sanne, there is also an "enable password-less logins
<brandon_> there isn't a 64bit wine, I know that, but why isn't a 32bit package listing with search?
<Sanne> mgastkn: I see, and that's what I don't know, which to choose.
<Sanne> mgastkn: tip!
<mgastkn> Sanne, it list a buch of things to check, including my name.
<Sanne> mgastkn: with SHIFT-F! you can get context help for some options.
<mgastkn> My name is there. It's my login
<brandon_> DaSkreech: there isn't a 64bit wine, I know that, but why isn't a 32bit package listing with search?
<doppelganger_> Hi guys. Are there ways to increase your throughput in kubuntu? I can download a file on it, from a certain mirror, and only get like 50kb/s tops, and on my windows machine in the other room i get around 200kb/s
<Sanne> mgastkn: really, I see that also, but I don't know. The help should tell you, or somebody else who knows.
<chris_> Hey
<DaSkreech> brandon_: You may have to do it from a 32bit chroot
<chris_> can I get some help on erasing my boot record
<brandon_> wth dude
<DaSkreech> !64
<doppelganger_> same mirror, nothing different with router, etc  (i'm not networking stupid, just can't understand what's up with this since i'm new to linux)
<mgastkn> Sanne, I think it will work now. I'm tempted to reboot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandon_> that sounds too complicated
<Pirate-king> is there a way to use a wired and wifi connection at the same time?
<DaSkreech> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Sanne> mgastkn: if it doesn't work, don't blame me ;)
<chris_> can I get some help on erasing my boot record
<chris_> anyone?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: that should help
<Sanne> mgastkn: if it does, please come back and tell me, ok?
<chris_> cause Im trying to duel boot and I need to clean my MBR in order to what I want
<mgastkn> Sanne, I'm restrting the computer
<AngryElf> anyone know why the tracks that I have tagged in amarok no longer have tags in itunes?
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok, see you in a bit
<mgastkn> Sanne, I'm talking to you on my laptop
<chris_> Hello?
<Sanne> mgastkn: ah! ok.
<chris_> can I get some help on erasing my boot record
<chris_> cause Im trying to duel boot and I need to clean my MBR in order to what I want
<chris_> ...
<chris_> ?
<mgastkn> Sanne, Kubuntu is loading. We'll know soon
<mefisto__> chris_: you need to clean your MBR in order to...?
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
* Sanne grabs her armrests in anticipation
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<mgastkn> Sanne, it appears to be working
<Sanne> mgastkn: phew!
<DaSkreech> !grub | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chris_> install windows and then install kubuntu so i can duel boot
<Sanne> mgastkn: you ended up choosing auto login, didn't you?
<mgastkn> Sanne, you did it! I wouldn't blame you, but I WILL give you the credit
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Sanne> mgastkn: you're welcome. May I ask you to do something now, for all my help? ;)
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<mgastkn> Sanne, I did choose auto-login, and also selected my name
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<brandon_> DaSkreech: why is the package libwine a "break"
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<mgastkn> Sanne, sure
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<just-this-time>  guys pls help  spread http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<mindspin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<just-this-time> Ricardo_Ram:         ???
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> v
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
<mgastkn> Sanne, what do you need
<Ricardo_Ram> v
<DaSkreech> !kops
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Ricardo_Ram> Suggest to Apple to create a QuickTime version for Linux in this web site www.apple.com/quicktime/feedback/
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@208.35.99.19]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<chris_> cause Im trying to duel boot and I need to clean my MBR in order to what I want
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok, since you seem to need to get up to speed on the linux fundamentals, I highly recommend reading the kubuntu desktop guide you'll find in kde menu->help. And also the FAQ, Documentation and Wiki on http://kubuntu.org/ should help you. See it as a kind of homework ;)
<chris_> can I get some help on erasing my boot record
<just-this-time> kick this ricardo now
<just-this-time> OK
<just-this-time> geia sou apokryphos
<DaSkreech> brandon_: it relies on something that either can't be installed or is itself broken
<apokryphos> hi
<DaSkreech> chris_:
<DaSkreech> I gave you alink already
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<apokryphos> LjL: ?
<DaSkreech> LjL: Late :)
<LjL> ops: sorry, nevermind
<LjL> i had my window scrolled up :(
<brandon_> DaSkreech: oh, meaning it's in development possibly?
<galego> alguem fala portugues?
<LjL> !pt | galego
<ubotu> galego: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<DaSkreech> !grub | chris_ please read this
<ubotu> chris_ please read this: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<just-this-time>  guys pls help  spread http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<mgastkn> Sanne, I will read it. Right now it's updating a bunch of files. Interesting, to use the adept updater, I needed to enter my password. Maybe I should go back and check everything, not just my name
<just-this-time> apokryphos: is my above line spam ?
<apokryphos> just-this-time: not spam; just English only in here. Join us in #ubuntu-gr if you like
<mefisto__> does anyone know how to enable sound when playing .3gp video files?
<just-this-time> apokryphos: i just thought if more ppl get chunks from http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<Sanne> mgastkn: you always will need to provide your password for installing software, that's one of the tasks you can only do as administrator. Have fun, read the fine docs ;), and if you get stuck, we're here to help :)
<just-this-time> it will get more responsive
<apokryphos> ok, but note:
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mgastkn> Sanne, it's loading up a bunch of updates. I guess that's pretty cool.
<just-this-time> sure apokryphos tyvm
<Sanne> mgastkn: yeah, that's one of the awesome things the debian/ubuntu/kubuntu package manager does for us.
<just-this-time> btw know of any other similar ubuntu dvd burn links ?
<Pirate-king> can someone help me install jave in kubuntu?
<Pirate-king> can someone help me install java in kubuntu?
<just-this-time> what is jave?
<Pirate-king> java
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<brandon_> DaSkreech: oh, meaning it's in development possibly?
<apokryphos> Pirate-king: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<DaSkreech> brandon_: I forget :) what are we talking about?
<just-this-time> jave not in ubuntu -main-edgy-packages
<DaSkreech> Wine 64 bit?
<brandon_> wine and why i can't install it on
<brandon_> yes
<Sanne> mgastkn: there was some concern you had about some text in /etc/apt/sources.list, wasn't there?
<DaSkreech> I don't think that they have so few headaches to roll into that right now
<Stardog> my frostwire wont connetct to the net... y?
<mgastkn> Sanne, I don't know enough to have a concern.
<DaSkreech> But it's out of my league that's a question for #winehq
<brandon_> DaSkreech: how hard is it to chroot 32bit world?
<mgastkn> Sanne, right now I'm getting 75 updates. I guess I will be able to tell if openoffice says version 2.1
<Sanne> mgastkn: ok
<DaSkreech> brandon_: I would suspect that after one or two tries it's trvial
<DaSkreech> !chroot | brandon_ may help
<ubotu> brandon_ may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<rdarder> How can I configure powersaved to suspend to ram on lid close?
<Sanne> mgastkn: hmm, in edgy you only get openoffice 2.0.4
<mgastkn> Sanne, yeah, but it can be updated, right? I think it's doing that now.
<ctothej> fglrxinfo gives me libmesa details. can someone tell me how to check the simlinks for libGL.so and libGL.so.1 ?
<Sanne> mgastkn: no, it won't get a new version, you only get security updates and grave bug fixes.
<mgastkn> Sanne, so do I need to uninstall it, and install the latest version?
<Sanne> mgastkn: I highly advise against it. Until you're comfortable with Linux/Kubuntu, you better stick with only software from the repositories. You will get new versions of packages when you upgrade in April, if you so choose. To install a newer version of a package not in the repositories requires quite a bit manual work I wouldn't recommend you trying just yet.
<mefisto__> does anyone know how to enable sound when playing .3gp video files? This thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552286#post1552286 says I need to untar a file to the Mplayer-sources/libavcodec/ directory. Where is that directory found?
<mgastkn> Sanne, so version 2.1 isn't in the repository yet?
<Sanne> mgastkn: it's noe in Edgy, and will never be. It is in the development version that will get released in April.
<Sanne> mgastkn: you can search which version of what is where at packages.ubuntu.com
<mgastkn> Sanne, that kind of sucks.Maybe I shouldn't have installed Edgy.
<mgastkn> Sanne, I might want to install such important software now, if there is a way.
<Sanne> mgastkn: *ubuntu is a stable distro, that means, package version won't change once released, until the next stable version that comes out every 6 months.
<mgastkn> Sanne, will it be easy to upgrade in April?
<mgastkn> Sanne, is edgy considered "stable"?
<Sanne> mgastkn: You can install programs manually, I do it all the time with things I absolutely *need* bleeding edge ;). But please familiarize yourself a bit with Kubuntu first, then find some tutorials in the wiki or forums on how to do that.
<mefisto__> could someone take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552286#post1552286 says I need to untar a file to the Mplayer-sources/libavcodec/ directory. Where is that directory found?
<Sanne> mgastkn: yes, edgy is released since late October, so it is stable.
<mgastkn> Sanne, ok
<Sanne> mgastkn: upgrading in April *should* be painless, *if* you sitck with the official repositories for now. Otherwise it might get tricky.
<mgastkn> Sanne, well I do want gmail notifier
<genii> stdin How went the herd1 auto-update?
<Sanne> mgastkn: hold on a sec, need to get me some coffee quick. Brb.
<mgastkn> Saane, ok
<rich423> Whats a good brand of printer that goes very well with kubuntu 6.06?
<apokryphos> rich423: see linuxprinting.org
<apokryphos> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<apokryphos> and there
<rich423> thanks
<mefisto__> could someone take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1552286#post1552286 It says I need to untar a file to the Mplayer-sources/libavcodec/ directory. Where is that directory found?
<genii> rich423 I have had good working percentage with HP printers and linux
<rich423> thanks all :) you guys are great
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: presumably you are supposed to get the mplayer sources first
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: meaning I install mplayer sources from adept or synaptic?
<JohnFlux> could do, or download it from the mplayer website
<cl3m> salut
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: hmmmm
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: that post is pretty old
<Sanne> mgastkn: back
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: it's unlikely the patch will work now
<mefisto__> JohnFlux: any other suggestions? for some people, installing realplayer enables sound in .3gp files, but didn't work for me
<JohnFlux> mefisto__: dunno sorry
<mgastkn> Sanne, thanks
<mgastkn> Sanne, it still asks me my password for a lot of stuff, including adept and changing the time.
<rich423> I'm looking for a good widget for Kubuntu with SuperKaramba, whats the best clock to get? chrome clock doesn't work too well for me
<slow-motion> n8
<Sanne> mgastkn: yep, youonly disabled the password check for login. For everything else you need to provide it. But usually you don't so many things as admin from day to day.
<mgastkn> Sanne, so that's the way it is, huh
<Sanne> mgastkn: I don't think you can disable that, Linux is just designed like this.
<just-this-time> guys what is an partition imaging package like acronis and ghost ?
<mgastkn> Sanne, do you think I will be able to install picasa and gmail notifier?
<Sanne> mgastkn: I don't know, never done that. Those are proprietary, yes? Not in the repositories?
<just-this-time> mgastkn: depends on google programmers?
<BluesKaj> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<mgastkn> Ubotu, but how do you install it?
<apokryphos> why would you want to use picasa?
<apokryphos> !bot | mgastkn
<ubotu> mgastkn: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sanne> mgastkn: I would check ubuntuforums.org or the wiki if there are tutorials on howto install those.
<apokryphos> digikam is way better than picasa....
<BluesKaj> picasa has nice features for editing etc
<sonicGB> how does digikam compare to Aperture?
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: what like?
<BluesKaj> redeyem , brightness and contrast cntls
<Sanne> mgastkn: I still recommend sticking to the repositories for the time being and use alternatives to your preferred software, but that's your choice, of course.
<Pirate-king> java is essy in ubuntu but not in kubuntu
<apokryphos> huh? Sure it is
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: digikam has all of those
<apokryphos> and does them very well
<Pirate-king> tring to install it to run in firefox
<apokryphos> and looks pretty while doing it, unlike picasa's bad wine port over :P
<apokryphos> Pirate-king: easy
<apokryphos> Pirate-king: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<genii> mgastkn You can install any .deb file with dpkg -i </path/to/packagename/package.deb>
<mgastkn> Sanne, I installed picasa. Amazing. I gotta go now. But I want to let you know that I consider you a friend
<apokryphos> mgastkn: use digikam :P
<Sanne> mgastkn: coll, congrats, and thanks :)
<mgastkn> bye
<Sanne> bye
<just-this-time> where do I tell ubuntu what lang to use for upper ascii AKA non-unicode
<gon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> Anyone successfully compiled Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers under Edgy yet?
<just-this-time> genii: I have one PC not recognizing the conexant modem
<just-this-time> on the todo list genii ;-)
<genii> just-this-time The drivers compile successfully on Dapper but not yet Edgy
<just-this-time> I see
<devinus> hi, i deleted the /usr/share/icons/Crystal directory and did an apt-get remove kde-icons-crystal && apt-get install kde-icons-crystal, but it's not showing up any more on System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons
<HailandKill> Right... I usually use Gentoo and Gnome, but I'm setting up a Kubuntu machine for someone and I'm struggling to use Adept..At the moment, I only want to install firefox (preferably firefox 2.0) but the adept Installer has it blanked out
<rich423> how do I uninstall Crystal Calendar from superkaramba, the uninstall button is faded
<rich423> its not acting like the other gadgets in superkaramba where I can just click and uninstall
<DaSkreech> Can I terminate a shutdown?
<Pirate-king> does someone want to help me install java
<Pirate-king> apt-get install jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586
<Pirate-king> tried that
<Pirate-king> in a terminal
<fdoving> !java | pirate-king
<ubotu> pirate-king: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> Pirate-king: Did you add the right repos?
<just-this-time> just when terminate the shutdown
<HailandKill> what does it mean when a package is greyed out in adept?
<genii> HailandKill It means in your current list of repositories the package is referred to by other packages for instance but not directly available
<DaSkreech> just-this-time: Sorry?
<HailandKill> genii, right... so I need to look at my repository file no doubt.
<HailandKill> Where do they live?
<fdoving> !software | hailandkill
<ubotu> hailandkill: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<genii> HailandKill Yes, make sure each line beginning with "deb" is uncommented (except the cdrom entry) and that at the end of each deb line the entries universe and multiverse appear
<Borgus> !Packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<just-this-time> DaSkreech> Can I terminate a shutdown? <---- <just-this-time> just when terminate the shutdown
<ctothej> why does konversation auto start when i log in to kde?
<DaSkreech> just-this-time: Before the computer shuts down of course :)
<HailandKill> genii, thanks. Do I need to run any command to update apt after that, or will it all be okay with life?
<fdoving> ctothej: you probably left it running when you logged out.
<genii> HailandKill Then do "sudo apt-get update" in a console to get an updated list
<HailandKill> Ta.
<fdoving> ctothej: sessions are autosaved.
<fdoving> nite all.
<DaSkreech> niught
<cathal> ctothej: cause it was still in the start menu when u shutdown
<DaSkreech> night
<just-this-time> DaSkreech: do   you know what app   will stay and what is out. what is the use to stop shutdown? save time ?
<genii> HailandKill The repository list text file is of course /etc/apt/sources.list
<ctothej> cathal: start menu meaning system tray?
<DaSkreech> just-this-time: sometimes I accidently hit the power button
<cathal> ctothej: yep
<DaSkreech> I can pause the shutdown but how do I terminate it?
<ctothej> cathal: k cool. thanks.
<just-this-time> haha DaSkreech cover it or take it out
<DaSkreech> What process should I look for?
<just-this-time> how do u pause
<DaSkreech> just-this-time: If I have a OO.o or a kate open where I haven't saved it stops
<just-this-time> you know init is the root process DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<just-this-time> I see DaSkreech
<just-this-time> shutdown is a init 6 or init 0 command
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> can I do a init 2 in the middle of an init 0?
<just-this-time> CTRL- esc brings you processtable window
<DaSkreech> Yes
<just-this-time> DaSkreech: maybe studying what signals to send to init is the clue
<DaSkreech> Yes I'd love to find out how the APCI stuff is implemented
<MrVincent> Hey guys
<just-this-time> go to processtable ( ctrl esc) tree v iew DaSkreech and right button init
<DaSkreech> Isn't shutdown a command?
<just-this-time> proceses send each other signals
<MrVincent> I'm having problems with my Kubuntu, I,m still on the Live CD, I can connect to the Wireless Network and view pages on the other comps apache servers but not google. I can load LAN pages but not WAN. Anyone knows what's happening?
<genii> I think init6 is reboot
<just-this-time> genii:  exactly right
<just-this-time> space in between
<MrVincent> Anyone can help?
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: You don't have a gatewy
<MrVincent> And how do I get one?
<DaSkreech> do you know what your gateway should be?
<MrVincent> The router?
<MrVincent> I'm quite new to Linux you see...
<mxwlpxwl> hello i have an intel pro wireless 3945 abg that is recognized by kubuntu, but i cannot connect to any access points. there is no encryption, but i don't know why i can't connect
<mxwlpxwl> any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: I meant the ip address :)
<MrVincent> The router's ip?
<MrVincent> The kubuntu comp's ip is 192.168.2.11
<MrVincent> The router is 192.168.2.1
<genii> MrVincent So your gateway should be 192.168.2.1
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: ok from the command line type route
<genii> DaSkreech Ah I see you are on the job :)
<MrVincent> I typed route
<DaSkreech> Do you see 192.168.2.1 there?
<MrVincent> default 192.168.2.1 yeh
<genii> Hmm DNS
<MrVincent> There's also a destination named 192.168.2.0 with no gateway
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: can you ping 194.9.77.5
<MrVincent> Yeah... And it won't stop pinging
<MrVincent> How do I stop the pinging??
<DaSkreech> Ctrl +C
<DaSkreech> ok now ping mba4.org
<MrVincent> unknown host mba4.org
<DaSkreech> Excellent :)
<genii> DNS
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> genii You have a DNS Ip address handy?
<rich4324> whats a good clock I can install for dapper?
<MrVincent> DNS... What am I supposed to do now?
<genii> DaSkreech Yeah try core arpa dns at 10.0.0.1
<gon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: Press Alt+tab and type Sys then enter
<MrVincent> in the console?
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: no just press alt+space
<DaSkreech> Wait I said Alt+tab didn't i?
<MrVincent> yeah
<DaSkreech> ok System Settings came up?
<genii> MrVincent what country are you in? I can try to find some DNS near you
<MrVincent> yueah
<MrVincent> I'm in Canada
<MrVincent> Near Ottawa
<genii> MrVincent OK hangon :)
<MrVincent> But what's t hat DNS thing?
<DaSkreech> Ok Network Settings -> Administrtor Mode Button -> Your password -> Domain Name System
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: Computers talk to each other by number (ips to be exact) however humans find it much easier to remember names
<MrVincent> Yeah I know that
<gon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> So they have a name system that turns one into the other
<DaSkreech> DNS :)
<MrVincent> But why do I need a DNS with Ubuntu?
<HailandKill> Which, if any, repository is firefox 2 on?
<DaSkreech> Cause you don't like to remember numbers?
<DaSkreech> HailandKill: Main
<MrVincent> Oh...
<DaSkreech> If you are edgy or above
<HailandKill> I'm using dapper
<DaSkreech> MrVincent: reached the Domain Name System tab ?
<MrVincent> Yes
<DaSkreech> HailandKill: none
<DaSkreech> And it has a red border?
<MrVincent> YEah I,m admin in there
<DaSkreech> Ok Add the server 200.10.152.232
<DaSkreech> save and try go to google
<genii> 206.191.0.203 and 206.191.0.139 are magma.ca  core DNS. They are based in Ottawa so you should get good results
<DaSkreech> If it works then wait for genii to give you a closer one so that the resolution will be faster
<DaSkreech> Or just use those :)
<DaSkreech> You can add them above mine
<MrVincent> I add the server with that Add button at the bottom or with the form there?
<MrVincent> static hosts or domain name servers?
<MrVincent> DNS I guess :)
<genii> domain name servers. Under static hosts you could add 127.0.0.1 however
<MrVincent> And what are those 2 boxes at the top?
<MrVincent> I added 206.191.0.203 to the big box and then did apply
<MrVincent> zomg it works
<MrVincent> Now I'd like to know how adding magma.ca's core dns helped
<MrVincent> What did that do?
<genii> HailandKill FF2 is still beta so not in repo yet
<MrVincent> I'm installing Linux to learn yanno :P
<HailandKill> genii, I was just told it was in edgy main?
<matthew_> genii, have a good christmas?
<bluezy> hey hey hey, question, what tool do I use to update the menu's in KDE with programs I installed?
<apokryphos> it is up-to-date
<ubuntu> Hi
<bluezy> apokryphos, no it is not, I installed software and I can not get it in my menu's
<apokryphos> "software"?
<ubuntu> I have just installed Kubuntu 6.10 on my desktop PC
<genii> HailandKill it may have recently been added... try something like apt-cache search firefox    and hopefully it will show version in the results
<ubuntu> Kubuntu by default uses anti aliasing
<pluto> Why do I have a 4.5 gb ISO that k3b won't burn to a 4.7 gb dv?
<pluto> d
<genii> matthew_ Yes it was good :)
<bluezy> apokryphos, yes, take for instance I install a little thing called apt-update or such
<ubuntu> I installed MS Core fonts but some Verdana characters look very bad when anti aliasing is off
<pluto> Can I tell K3B To force fit it or something?
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a cross platform program that can split audio files and use FLAC?
<ubuntu> I have uploaded a screenshot to http://files.myopera.com/behrangsa/files/verdana1.png
<apokryphos> bluezy: not sure what that is, but I'm sure it wouldn't go into the menus. Apt is a CLI tool
<ubuntu> could someone please take a look at the screenshot and let me know if this is a known problem?
<genii> matthew_ You caught me just as I am leaving work. I will return in about 45 minutesd from home however
<bluezy> well, ok I install opera and my menu's don't chance
<ubuntu> Especially N and W are problematic
<matthew_> genii, k, see you later
<matthew_> pluto, you probably have the dvd-iso
<genii> See everyone ~45 mins
* pluto nods that's right matthew_
<pluto> But shouldn't it fit?
<apokryphos> bluezy: opera doesn't come from the ubuntu repositories
<apokryphos> i.e.
<apokryphos> !info opera
<bluezy> apokryphos, care I do not
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in any distro I know
<matthew_> pluto, oh, sorry, I didn't read all the way through
<crimsun> !info opera dapper-commercial
<ubotu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 9.00-20060616.7 (dapper-commercial), package size 5415 kB, installed size 12376 kB (Only available for i386)
<apokryphos> I see
<matthew_> pluto, what message are you getting from k3b?
<crimsun> note that opera.com distributes newer debs.
<bluezy> Ubugtu, bull, get the commercial in your thing.
<pluto> Data will not fit
<apokryphos> bluezy: I don't care if you care. I'm telling you why it may not have a menu item.
<matthew_> ubuntu, what's the problem? the noggler woogler thing?
<ubuntu> matthew_: yes
<pluto> Error: The data will not fit on the disc
<matthew_> pluto, hmmm, I don't have a dvd-burner...so I can't really test it on my own...let me google around, k?
<bluezy> apokryphos, ok, tell me how I can put it in there, please?
<ubuntu> the first 3 font sizes
<ubuntu> N and W look ugly
<apokryphos> bluezy: edit the menu by right-clicking on it
<pluto> k, thx matthew_
<matthew_> ubuntu, I think that's just the way it is...I could be wrong though...
<rich4324> is there a better version of kroller? when I install kroller.sez on 6.06 dapper it has major graphics lag for some reason and doesn't match my screen resolution, any ideas?
<MrVincent> Hey, can I decide in Kubuntu's installation which disk I want to format or will both be formatted?
<bluezy> apokryphos, you mean kde still does not have the auto adding of software?  Sorry, I am going back to gnome.
<apokryphos> bluezy: you obviously completely missed the whole point here
<ubuntu> matthew_: I can upload the Verdana fonts... Could you downled them and test them with your setyp?
<apokryphos> bluezy: the opera deb you had probably didn't put in a menu item; the problem is the package, not KDE.....
<daniel77> hiho
<daniel77> hey friends, i need reposites for synaptic...
<daniel77> have you got a good one?
<bluezy> apokryphos, I have a feeling you have missed my point, I asked you if kde had a tool to put non ubuntu software in your menu's, since it hasn't, and I do not want to place them all on here by hand, I am back to gnome, sorry.
<apokryphos> daniel77: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> bluezy: what other software do you plan on putting it there?
<apokryphos> not that I care that much about stopping you from going to gnome. Please, do feel free.
<bluezy> I have all sorts of things on my computer, like blender and such
<daniel77> mmm userfull ones... i'm seeing anyprogram that help me :D
<apokryphos> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.42a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6104 kB, installed size 16072 kB
<apokryphos> blender should be in your menu
<MrVincent>  Hey, can I decide in Kubuntu's installation which disk I want to format or will both be formatted?
<bluezy> strange, I can not find it.
<apokryphos> I'm sure gnome has no more of an "automatic tool" for menu items than KDE does
<Theory> MrVincent: when I installed edgy a week ago I was given a choice
<apokryphos> in fact, gnome didn't even have a decent menu editor until pretty reasonably recently
<MrVincent> kk
<data_> alguem ai manja de kubuntu
<Schuenemann[BRB] > !br | data_
<ubotu> data_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<bluezy> apokryphos, well, perhaps I am mistaken but Iseel ti remember it did do it quicker.
<rich4324> is there a better program then kroller.sez?
<apokryphos> what exactly is long about typing two words?
<matthew_> pluto, here is the reason you can't burn it. I think.           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241141
<apokryphos> one for the entry name, one for the command. Doesn't sound so hard.
<apokryphos> anyhow, back later
<matthew_> pluto, also the solution (maybe): overburn
<max_> im getting no sound in firefox, i go to youtube and theres no sound on any videos, no sound on any embedded videos, anyone have this problem and if so how can i fix it?
<crimsun> max_: are you using flashplugin-nonfree from -backports?
<max_> its always worked before, it jut stopped today, i got my flash fromautomatix
<crimsun> erm
<crimsun> how does automatix install it?
<max_> i dont know
<max_> but flash has always worked
<max_> untill today
<crimsun> and what version of the plugin is active according to about:plugins?
<max_> its a firefox problem, i can hear sound in konqueror
<Schuenemann> isn't not having root account less safe, in case of having only one account?
<crimsun> Schuenemann: it's no more or less safe imo.
<Schuenemann> crimsun: I mean if that account's password is stolen, so is root
<crimsun> Schuenemann: which is no different from root's password being stolen.
<Schuenemann> yeah
<crimsun> we can't prevent a person from doing stupid things.
<crimsun> we can only attempt to persuade people to follow better security practices.
<Schuenemann> but I can't see not having root as a better security practice
<crimsun> then activate the root account.
<CaBlGuY> greetings and salutations.  o/
<Schuenemann> if they share the same password then it can be even worse
<matthew_> !sudo | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Schuenemann> I already read that
<matthew_> !root | Schuenemann
<matthew_> !root | Schuenemann
<matthew_> hmm
<latini> sudo su
<matthew_> !root | Schuenemann
<matthew_> ok, nvm
<CaBlGuY> I've froze up twice in the past couple days and just a short while ago, I rebooted...  any ideas about any bugs n stuff??
<crimsun> Schuenemann: it's no worse and no better.
<Schuenemann> then why it's different?
<crimsun> again, it's not a matter of "worse" or "better".
<CaBlGuY> *rebooted unwillingly..
<matthew_> CaBlGuY, could be a RAM problem.
<CaBlGuY> Mathew
<gon> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimsun> if you're silly enough to use weak passwords, then it has nothing to do with whether sudo or su is used.
<latini> alguem fala portugues?
<matthew_> CaBlGuY, check out memtest86 to test your RAM
<gon> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<daniel77> alguien que ayude en espaol
<daniel77> spanish?
<Sanne> night all
<Schuenemann> !es | daniel77
<ubotu> daniel77: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<latini> suport for Kubutu in portgues ?
<Schuenemann> !br | latini
<ubotu> latini: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<CaBlGuY> what about any issues with Nvidea drivers..  I saw somethihng about that not to long ago..
<matthew_> CaBlGuY, whoops, I meant memtest86+
<Schuenemann> crimsun: this is in that sudoroot website:
<Schuenemann> It avoids the "I can do anything" interactive login by default -you will be prompted for a password before major changes can happen, which should make you think about the consequences of what you are doing.
<matthew_> CaBlGuY, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers...
<matthew_> lol
<crimsun> Schuenemann: sure.
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<latini> uboto: entedi . mas la ele ajudam kubuntu ou so unbutu ?
<Schuenemann> the model that uses root does that too
<CaBlGuY> lemme check the ram although, IM pretty sure it's fine..
<CaBlGuY> brb
<matthew_> latini, ubotu es un roboto.
<gon> latini: ubotu is a bot
<crimsun> Schuenemann: I have no idea why you're attempting to discuss this. The developers have made up their minds.
<latini> ok
<gon> you can ask for help in anu channel about Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<matthew_> Schuenemann, it also reduces the chance of you leaving a root terminal open.
<daniel77> thy
<daniel77> !esp
<daniel77> !esp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daniel77> !es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Schuenemann> well, nevermind
<matthew_> latini, necesitas ir al #kubuntu-es
<matthew_> latini, como esta: /join #kubuntu-es
<daniel77> m
<KChatter> Hi. I want to know whether or not I should upgrade to Feisty Fawn when it comes out in April. What's the difference between Feisty and Kubuntu Edgy?
<novalis> iwconfig says i'm connected to my wifi network. why does /proc/net/wireless say 0 under link?
<KChatter> Hi. I want to know whether or not I should upgrade to Feisty Fawn when it comes out in April. What's the difference between Feisty and Kubuntu Edgy?
<KChatter> Is there anyone here that knows about future versions of Kubuntu?
<crimsun> please see the wiki.
<Linux_Galore> KChatter: whats do you need to know ?
<KChatter> Linux_Galore:  Hi. I want to know whether or not I should upgrade to Feisty Fawn when it comes out in April. What's the difference between Feisty and Kubuntu Edgy?
<matthew_> KChatter, all I know about feisty is that it will implement the UpStart system of booting, which is supposed to make startup faster.
<crimsun> Edgy already uses upstart.
<crimsun> please see the wiki; search for feistyreleasenotes
<gon> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<KChatter> Linux_Galore: ok.
<Linux_Galore> KChatter: basically its an update, nothing I would call major
<matthew_> crimsun, yeah, but it's implentation in edgy is limited to emulation of the initv system.
<crimsun> matthew_: no it's not.
<matthew_> crimsun, oh.
<crimsun> matthew_: it simply wasn't made manditory (i.e., policy) that main packages using initscripts follow upstart syntax
<crimsun> mandatory
<matthew_> crimsun, oh, ok
<crimsun> sheesh, my typing is out the window
<alex_> Hey can somebody tell me ,why when i put apt-get to install my NVidia grafics driver ,it install also new kernel ,and after restart crash my system ???
<Linux_Galore> I may wait a bit before updating to feisty for the stable version of kde 4.0 to be optioned
<alex_> please help. i'm installing it for a 7th time
<fyrmedic> are they timing feist to coincide with KDE 4.0?
<alex_> before a month maybe driver was different and it doesen't updates my kernel or wat ?
<alex_> it doesen't work !
<Linux_Galore> alex_: how to you know its crashed
<Linux_Galore> alex_: how so not working
<alex_> see ,it's loading something
<MrVincent> Hey do you guys think MSI NX7600GS will be supported soon? I can't seem to have it work
<Linux_Galore> alex_: do you get the command line
<alex_> but it's unusable for me
<alex_> yes i get
<Linux_Galore> alex_: then its not crashed, thats basically "is linux" the rest is just rubbish on top
<alex_> yes i know i understand ,but before a month i just
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i configure some of the graphical effects in kde on ubuntu? for example i want to turn off fading menus, etc
<alex_> do it in the sam way an
<alex_> it was working
<Linux_Galore> alex_: swap back to the nv driver by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Linux_Galore> alex_: it will boot back to a graphical desktop
<alex_> no it isn't
<alex_> and it installs new kernel in grub too
<alex_> pff
<alex_> i'm obssed
<Linux_Galore> alex_: you can select the old kernel
<Linux_Galore> still
<alex_> how
<alex_> o yea
<gon> !info kcolourpaint
<alex_> but and the old giving me a command line
<ubotu> Package kcolourpaint does not exist in any distro I know
<Linux_Galore> alex_: edit the xorg.conf file
<Linux_Galore> alex_: change the driver from nvidia to nv
<alex_> ok ,but i need to you Nvidia driver
<fyrmedic> alex_, grub gives you the option to choose which kernel you are going to use. just use your down arrow to pick it.
<Linux_Galore> alex_: no you dont
<alex_> my
<Linux_Galore> alex_: there is a default driver called nv
<alex_> screen is going 1 inch in right
<alex_> if i'm not using this driver
<Linux_Galore> alex_: why do I bother telling you anything you just keep telling me whats wrong
<alex_> yep
<alex_> can you help me or not ?
<max_> does anyone else have the problem of firefox not playing sound in flash files
<Linux_Galore> alex_: change nvidia driver to nv in the xorg.conf file
<alex_> i understand everything what u saying but
<alex_> i try it
<alex_> i'm  doing it from a 5 hours
<Linux_Galore> alex_: nv is the default nvidia driver
<alex_> I KNOW
<Linux_Galore> for xorg
<alex_> it
<alex_> writing me no Screen
<Linux_Galore> alex_: what nvidia card do you have
<killermach> how do I get apt-get to install with no dependencies?  I get this when trying to to apt-get ivtv0.4-utils: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<alex_> nv 2 mx or something like this
<Linux_Galore> alex_: I suspect you installed the 87** driver, it wont work with that card you need the old one
<alex_> <killermach>  download .deb file
<alex_> and
<jlowell> hey folks, dvd drive will not automount... is there anything I can do?
<alex_> dpkg -help
<Linux_Galore> alex_: wrong driver thats why its jamming
<Linux_Galore> alex_: you cant use the "new" driver with such an ancient card
<alex_> ok! nice
<alex_> how can i install the old one?
<Linux_Galore> alex_: edit the xorg.conf file boot back to the desktop by running startx then run adept and intall the old driver
<killermach> alex_: thanks.. I'm trying to get a pvr-350 working in ubuntu, being new to debian-ware isn't a plus :)
<jerp> it's the nvidia legacy driver
<alex_> what's the name
<alex_> of driver
<jerp> it's the nvidia legacy driver
<Linux_Galore> alex_: nvidia-legacy
<alex_> what i need to write in apt-get install ???
<alex_> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-legacy
<alex_> now what ?
<Linux_Galore> alex_: your not listening at all are you
<Linux_Galore> alex_: third time lucky
<alex_> yes i'm listening
<Linux_Galore> alex_: edit the xorg.conf file boot back to the desktop by running startx then run adept and intall the old driver
<alex_> i'm now on kde ,i boot it normaly.
<Linux_Galore> alex_: then just run adept and install the legacy driver
<alex_> but my screen is steel one inch in right
<alex_> it's ugly !
<Linux_Galore> alex_: who cares thats peripheral
<alex_> yes but it's 65 Htz
<matthew_> alex_, you can change that using the buttons on your monitor!
<Linux_Galore> alex_: run adept and install the legacy driver
<jlowell> anyone?
<alex_> its bad for eyes
<Linux_Galore> alex_: run adept and install the legacy driver
<jlowell>  dvd drive will not automount... is there anything I can do?
<Schuenemann> is there any partition program included in kubuntu? I want to get rid of my suse partition
<alex_> i'm runing it
<novalis> mitsoya> wims, yes, but usualy an older version.add the winehq repo instead
<novalis> <bashir> hey has anyone tried an alternative to natalius, i think it is a little slow...
<novalis> <novalis> iwconfig says i'm connected to my wifi network. why does /proc/net/wireless say 0 under link?
<Linux_Galore> alex_: once thats done check to make sure nv is changed back to nvidia then press ctrl alt backspace
<Linux_Galore> alex_: it will work perfectly
<Linux_Galore> alex_: did for me :-)
<jlowell> hello anyone??
<alex_> om i'm now applying changes ,i will write also in xorg.conf
<alex_> buttons of my monitor ,yes ... i can change it ,but it's better
<Linux_Galore> alex_: yes make sure xorg.conf is set to nvidia for the driver
<alex_> to don't do it every time when i boot windows
<alex_> yes yes i know
<alex_> :)
<Linux_Galore> alex_: then just log out and then press ctrl alt backspace
<alex_> 10x
<alex_> a lot
<jlowell> I feel totally invisible
<alex_> you r great man
<alex_> ok 10q\\
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: and
<jlowell> and it sucks
<Schuenemann> is there any partition program included in kubuntu? I want to get rid of my suse partition
<jlowell> hey folks, dvd drive will not automount... is there anything I can do? actually it wont even manually mount unless I reboot the machine with it in the drive
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: gparted or qtparted
<matthew_> !attitude | jlowell
<ubotu> jlowell: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: it is installed by default?
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: how do you mean "wont auto mount", is it a data dvd ?
<jlowell> Linux_Galore: no it's a movie dvd
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: thats an iso you dont mount it
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: you just play it
<alex_> agaIN problem
<alex_> i run it under adept
<jlowell> Linux_Galore: ok, in that case, it doesnt play, what I meant I guess is it doesnt show up on the desktop and is un[layable unless I reboot with the dvd in the drive
<alex_> and now adept start downloading 1st of
<alex_> new different kernel
<alex_> my is 2.5.something
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: it wont show anything, you just start kaffeine and play it
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: its not actually a file system
<alex_> and adept downloading for me 2.6.***
<jlowell> Linux_Galore: yes I know, it will not play unless I reboot the machine with the dvd in the drive...
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: strange
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: always unount it  is umount /media/cdrom
<Linux_Galore> ie*
<jlowell> sorry?
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: so if you boot without the dvd on the drive it wont see it ??
<Linux_Galore> in*
<jlowell> Linux_Galore: thats the only time it sees it, if I put the dvd in after the machine is booted then it will not see it
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: well it wont because its not actually a file system
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: nothing to mount
<jlowell> ... Linux_Galore I didnt say mount... I said see
<jlowell> there was a fix for this somewhere where one had to reinstall hal or something
<Linux_Galore> jlowell: whats in your fstab file
<Schuenemann> is it mandatory to have a swap partition for every linux partition?
<Schuenemann> I have suse and kubuntu and only 1 swap
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: thats normal
<fyrmedic> jlowell: have you tried another app like Totem or others? I haven't had a lot of luck with kaffeine.
<Schuenemann> what is normal? not having a swap?
<Schuenemann> I don't know whose swap is that
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you really only need one swap partition per machine, even with multiple installs
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<Schuenemann> how big should it be?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: its just a virtual memory partition
<Schuenemann> it has 760 MB
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: usually 2.5 times your ram
<Schuenemann> I thought I needed that virtual memory for every partition
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: no
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: it gets flushed when you reboot so why do you need a separate one for each install
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: think of swap as "ram", do you need seperate ram for each install ?
<Schuenemann> I know what swap is heh
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: of course not
<Theory> well, if you were to have multiple installs and want to hibernate them...
<Schuenemann> I already had that swap when I installed kubuntu
<Schuenemann> that's why it didn't ask me to create one?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: suspect that may be true
<Schuenemann> ok, thanx
<joakim> can anyone help get win32codecs to work?  I've installed but get only sound, no video..
<Theory> what codec is the video?
<Schuenemann> is it really 2,5 times the ram? if I had 2 GB RAM, I'd need to "waste" 5 GB of my HD?
<Linux_Galore> joakim: may be nothing to do with win32codecs
<joakim> galore: what then?
<Linux_Galore> joakim: win32codecs will only help with "Microsoft codecs" nothing else ie avi has nothing to do with win32codecs
<joakim> linux_galore: what then?  not sure where to look
<Schuenemann> what were you trying to play?
<joakim> oh.... star trek voyager clip...
<Linux_Galore> joakim: I dont know what your trying to play
<joakim> avi file..
<Linux_Galore> joakim: have you installed the avi stuff
<Schuenemann> you need libxine-extracodecs, I believe
<joakim> linux_galore: avi stuff? dunno, it plays the sound allright. "file blah.avi" says: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 576 x 432, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: Dolby AC3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<Linux_Galore> joakim: most avi files dont use window codecs
<joakim> schuenemann: ok will try that
<Linux_Galore> joakim: aaah xvid , nothing to do with windows
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: can qtparted be used to merge 2 partitions?
<joakim> linux_galore: ok... what do I need to do?
<Schuenemann> deleting one of them, of course
<Linux_Galore> joakim: what are you using to play the file
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes
<joakim> linux_galore: kaffeine
<Linux_Galore> joakim: ok kaffeine by default uses xine so go into adept an install all the xine extra bits, you may also want to install mplayer too so you can swap kaffeine over to mplayer when things dont work (its in the kaffeine settings menu)
<Theory> (you may need to enable the multiverse repository)
<Linux_Galore> aah yeah
<joakim> linux_galore: ok will do, thanks! :-)   (ps. think I tried to install mplayer but couldnt find in adept)
<Linux_Galore> joakim: make sure multiverse is enabled
<joakim> what is multiverse?
<apokryphos> joakim: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Linux_Galore> joakim: optional repository
<moparisthebest> is there any way to tell what kind of processor and ram a computer has from the command line?
<joakim> ok thanks I'll look it up in the FAQ and see if I can figure it out
<Schuenemann> !multiverse
<joakim> thanks !!!
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<joakim> thanks again!
<Linux_Galore> joakim: start adept end then look in -> View -> Manage Repositories
<Linux_Galore> and*
<Linux_Galore> joakim: look for the multiverse line an enable it
<eXCeSS> Bipolar: testing this
<eXCeSS> ok works
<eXCeSS> swet
<Linux_Galore> joakim: make sure libxvidcore is installed
<Linux_Galore> joakim: might want to also install vlc that way you have 3 options at least to play files
<joakim> linux_galore: ok I'm on it.  there were no multiverse line but I found a universe line and added multiverse after universe
<Linux_Galore> joakim: ok add this line in adept
<dennister> hey ppl :) my sound is working, but I need someone's help to fully understand it b4 I can go further with surround and voip
<Linux_Galore> joakim:  are you on edgy ?
<Linux_Galore> joakim: deb    http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  edgy  universe
<genii> Anyone comile Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers successfully on Edgy yet?
<Linux_Galore> joakim: if not change the name edgy to dapper
<dennister> anyone for help understanding sound?
<Linux_Galore> genii: you mean the restricted none free must pay to use drivers
<joakim> linux_galore: It's 6.10 don't know whether that's edgy or dapper
<crimsun> dennister: what do you need?
<Linux_Galore> joakim: thats edgy, you will see that when you look in the Manager section in adept all the lines have "edgy" on them
<dennister> my sound is working fine, but since i plugged in the mike now there's a second sound driver/system
<dennister> what should the master of Kmix be set to?
<crimsun> dennister: whichever you want.
<joakim> ok
<crimsun> dennister: your second (mic) is hw:1
<|WAL|> having troubles getting perl in apache working, when I load a page, firefox wants to save the page instead of load it
<dennister> sorry...wrong question; mixer is set to nvidia, or i can change it to the mike, but there are so many choices underneath...
<dennister> i want both systems, nvidia and mike, to work instead of one or the other
<crimsun> dennister: so change it to the one you want.
<crimsun> dennister: they do both work.
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: thats nothing to do with apache
<dennister> if i set it to the mike, then the speakers don't work; if i set it to the speakers, mike doesn't work
<|WAL|> Linux_Galore: how so?
<genii_> Arg my home connection keeps losing sync tonight. I *need* to switch my upstream provider
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: how firefox deals with set file types is set "in firefox" not apache
<genii_> btw Don't pay for DSL from EI Catalyst it sucks :)
<dennister> obviously, if i want to use voip, i need both to work
<genii_> Linux_Galore There is source code from Mark Boucher (the guy who now runs the "pay for more than 14.4 drivers at linuxant.com" which compiles under dapper. No speed cap. But no compile under Edgy yet
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: firefox will download anything it doesnt know what to do with
<genii_> ^ In case it got lost before I boke connection
<joakim> linux_galore: it works!!!!!!!! phorking great stuff.  thanks a lot :-)
<joakim> linux_galore: I needed xine-extracodecs
<|WAL|> Linux_Galore: this problem isn't limited to firefox..
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: of course not
<Schuenemann> |WAL|: is the content-type set to html or a format a browser would open?
<joakim> good day everyone
<dennister> crimsun: they don't both work, it's one or the other only
<genii> joakim Have a good one :)
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: are you speaking of inside Firefox or Apache?
<Schuenemann> apache
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: I didn't add anything except the loadmodule directive into apache2.conf
<Schuenemann> what are you trying to open?
<|WAL|> a .pl page
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: most browser havent got a clue what a pl page is
<Schuenemann> I never worked with perl, but every resource that uses HTTP has a content-type which describes what that resource is
<BluesKaj> .pl , polish ?
<Schuenemann> perl
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: is there something I can do on the server side to make it run the script like php?
<BluesKaj> perl doesn't tell me much either ...i don't knoe about computer lingos
<BluesKaj> know
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: with browser it has to be markup, if not then it depends on either a plugin layer or settings to define how the browser manages that file type
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: basically apache is just a fancy file server
<Schuenemann> |WAL|: that would be in the .pl page
<genii> OK can some op release nick genii? It is ghosted
<|WAL|> I have mod_perl installed.. I was under the understanding that it works like php and runs scripts on the server like .php
<Linux_Galore> genii: you can do that yourself
<Linux_Galore> genii: enter  /msg nickserv ghost username password
<genii> Ah OK
<genii> hx
<Schuenemann> |WAL|: does that happen with every page?
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: every .pl page
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: perl just allows you to glue things together ie mysql with user input etc via apache
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: perl doesnt actually run on the client side, server only
<genii> My DSL keeps breaking tonight. I think I will go into work just to avoid banging my head off the wall all night with disconnects
<|WAL|> Linux_Galore: I'm aware of that, that's what I'm trying to do.. run it server side
<Linux_Galore> |WAL|: if the browser is trying to download the file then its not on the server side
<genii> See you all ~30 mins
<Schuenemann> |WAL|: java, for example, would have a line like <%@ page contentType="text/html" %>
<|WAL|> I'm well aware of how this works, the problem is that I have http://blah.com/blah.pl.. I want the .pl script to run on the server side (it generates markup).... but instead I get the option to save the file as text to the client side
<Schuenemann> that should be told in the .pl file
<|WAL|> so I guess I need something more or less like this "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3" but for perl
<Schuenemann> |WAL|: http://www.httprevealer.com/usage_perl.htm
<bruno> How can I Enter to #Progressive Chanel? what i have to do to enter?
<Schuenemann>  /join #progressive
<bruno> Thanxs
<bruno> ok, It works
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: that's already in the file
<Schuenemann> that's very strange
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: here in lies the problem
<Schuenemann> it's set to text/html ?
<dennister> Linux_Galore: r u busy? u seem to know what ur doing
<dennister> i still need help sorting out different sound options :(
<crimsun> didn't I explain it?
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: yep.. in fact, just to ensure it wasn't my fault, I used the hello world from the example you gave
<dennister> crimsun: no, sorry, although i appreciated you trying to help
<dennister> the two sound systems do NOT both work, it's one or the other only
<crimsun> dennister: if they both work separately, they have to both work simultaneously.
<crimsun> there's simply no other way.
<Schuenemann> |WAL|: I'm sorry I have no idea... maybe a perl or apache forum would be a better source
<dennister> perhaps if I explain this system?
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: ok, thanks for trying, I like to check here for stuff because you guys are usually fast, friendly and the best :)
<Schuenemann> :D
<|WAL|> Schuenemann: ttyl
<dennister> when i install, i purposely unplug mike (ak sound system), the onboard 7.1 sound is the nvidia ck804, kmix is best set to ck804
<Schuenemann> how do I merge two partitions using qtparted? I have ext3 (the one I'm using) and a free one
<Schuenemann> do they need to be "neighbours" ?
<dennister> but all i get is stereo, i want to be able to use the mike, but sound recorder doesn't even work, so I'm sure my kmix settings are screwed
<dennister> what does pcm do, for instance?
<dennister> kmix documentation is very basic...not helping at all
<Linux_Galore> dennister: ask away
<dennister> i do NOT want to have to swtich the mixer from speakers to mike sound system for voip, as i will need output from speakers (ck804) at the same time as i use mike (ak...), not choosing one or the other
<Linux_Galore> dennister: aaah sound, one of my personal hates with Linux
<Linux_Galore> dennister: although there is some work being done to fix that
<dennister> it's kmix settings that's the problem here :(
<Linux_Galore> dennister: kmix is just a front end
<Linux_Galore> usually to alsamixer
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: hey, can't qtparted create ext3 partitions? I only see ext2 as option
<dennister> I feel i should leave the mixer settings to ck804, but get the mike to use that instead of ak......and i should use alsamixer for the onboard nvidia 7.1 sound system
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ext3 is ext3 with journaling
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ext2 is ext3 with journaling
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Linux_Galore> aaaaaaargh
<Linux_Galore> bugger it
<Schuenemann> the other way around?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: just set it to ext2
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yeah
<Schuenemann> how do I merge partitions anyway? I deleted suse's
<dennister> but what about iec958 playback ac97? that's nvdia's software, and what does PCM do?
<lotusleaf> Schuenemann: the gparted livecd is nice
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: rename both the same
<Schuenemann> I would like to merge my ext3 (kubuntu) with that one
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: should automatically merge them
<Schuenemann> the label?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<crimsun> dennister: the former is a register switch for the spdif controlling which/whether the pcm or mic is output
<crimsun> dennister: the latter is nominally your wave output
<crimsun> these abbreviations are on wikipedia.
<crimsun> we've also documented them on alsa.opensrc.org
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: Im running zfs on my nexenta machine and its funny you can resize merge etc on the fly
<Schuenemann> what is zfs?
<Schuenemann> that is possible using partition magic in windows
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: a file system created by sun
<dennister> great PCM=wave, iec958=spdif, which i'm not using at all...great, a link...:) always like more documentation
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: 128 bit file system too
<crimsun> dennister: of course you're using them both.
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: how do I rename?
<crimsun> dennister: if they're enumerated, they're there for a reason.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: lots of extra options like data recovery etc
<dennister> enumerated? define pls?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you cant, not supported in Linux yet only in Opensolaris and BSD
<Schuenemann> but you just told me renaming would merge them
<Linux_Galore> nexenta = opensolaris
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ooh, renaming your partitions should, just name them the same, usually /
<Schuenemann> how to name them?
<Schuenemann> I don't see that in qtparted
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: it should then try merge them realising they are the same name
<Schuenemann> that option*
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: but how do I rename?
<conn> hi, I'm trying to compile gtk+2, but it's throwing an error with freetype, it hasn't added the include path to /usr/include/freetype2 - but it DOES exist, how can I fix?
<kerwonz> how can i enable the synaptics for xorg???
<smoothies> kerwonz u want synaptic updater right
<smoothies> ur using kubuntu edgy right
<smoothies> anyway i think u just do sudo apt-get install synaptics to get synaptics working
<smoothies> why is my desktop font, stuff like the word "trash" under the trash icon, all have a thin white border around each letter
<dennister> to heck with it, i'm installing more alsaplayers...kmix tells u almost nothing
<kerwonz> smoothies: nop, synaptics for touchpad
<dennister> oh great...touchpad...i worked so hard to get rid of it :)
<tarmath> hello
<dennister> kerwonz: have u tried searching in synaptic for the xorg file u need?
<tarmath> i have some strange issue with kaffeine... it wont start anymore... and it worked yesterday
<tarmath> ok nevermind it started :|
<IKE2000> hi!guys merry Christmas to you all
<kakalto> merry jingley to you too =)
<IKE2000> he he thank
<IKE2000> can anyone tell me where i can download software packages for kubuntu
<dennister> i don't think i'll ever get this sound stuff sorted out :(
<daniel77> how to change kubuntu's language?
<daniel77> i want it in spanish :D
<IKE2000> will you guys just give me the answer
<dennister> IKE2000: K-menu--->system--->synaptic or adept
<daniel77> ok i'm adept
<dennister> i was typing u know, no need to get impatient so fast
<daniel77> as root
<daniel77> sorry
<IKE2000> okay what if i want to download it sperately not from the adept
<dennister> daniel77: i wasn't snapping back at u, that was directed at another person
<daniel77> yes now i know it
<daniel77> i do not read oke2000 :S
<daniel77> sorri i'll wait
<IKE2000> comeon please
<dennister> IKE2000: that answer is huge and long...don't recommend it
<dennister> daniel77: go to k-menu--->system settings--->general--->regional and language
<dennister> IKE2000: what do you want to download?
<matthew_> IKE2000, you can use synaptic if you don't like adept
<matthew_> IKE2000, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<dennister> he doesn't want to use either
<matthew_> oh, and IKE2000 ?
<IKE2000> anything for kubuntu
<matthew_> !attitude | IKE2000
<ubotu> IKE2000: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<matthew_> dennister, oh, sorry, just walked in...lol
<daniel77> i found regional and accessibilliti
<dennister> matthew: it's ok :)
<IKE2000> oh i'm sorry if i got intense
<matthew_> IKE2000, intense? no. you got rude. But that's just me.
<daniel77> there are no spanish to choose, only english :S where can i download the spanish pack
<dennister> IKE2000: your questions give me the impression your a newbie, which is fine, but you should always be careful about downloading anything not from the adept or synaptic repos...some are dangerous, others are very complicated and difficult to install
<dennister> daniel77: synaptic or adept
<daniel77> ok, i opened adept... what's the keyword to search
<IKE2000> yeah you got it i'm a complete newbie,i just intalled kubuntu yeterday
<dennister> IKE2000: i'm a 5-mth-old newbie, but I have mythtv working, which is difficult, and i've learned to listen to people when they say the safe things for kubuntu are in adept or synaptic
<dennister> daniel77: u can try spanish or language
<matthew_> IKE2000, don't worry about being a n00b...everyone started somewhere. It took me about a year before I was super comfy w/ linux.
<dennister> IKE2000: ur not my bro, are u?
<IKE2000> i guess not
<dennister> in toronto? he saw mine on xmas day, was interested, and a very intense guy :)
<daniel77> what's better adept or synaptic?
<dennister> daniel77: hard to say...matter of preference really
<dennister> IKE2000: what do you want to do with ur new kubuntu installation; what do u want to use ur pc for?
<daniel77> wow... 35mb the spanish language
<dennister> yep...those language files are big :)
<dennister> so are some of the font packages
<daniel77> :)
<daniel77> what do you think is best, kde or gnome?
<IKE2000> actually nothing i just want to get know about linx
<daniel77> i just installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<dennister> IKE2000: have you got multimedia working yet? i could walk you through a couple of packages you'll probably want
<dennister> eg. do you have mp3 files you want to play?
<IKE2000> nope tell me how
<IKE2000> yeah
<dennister> lol...amarok is a fav...check out to make sure u already have it by K-menu--->multimedia
<dennister> and start it up
<matthew_> IKE2000, or kaffeine
<Alter-Ego> k, ihave a usb wireless adapter that i have just found out i can install in kubuntu, but does anyone know of a way to do ad-hoc ?
<Alter-Ego> i would like to ad-hoc my tower to my laptop
<nicolas_> can someone understand this: i got an amd k6-2 300, when i put 2 x 512 of ram it sees 512mb total, when i put 2 x 128mb it sees 128mb total, but when i put 1 x 512 it sees 256mb
<matthew_> nicolas_, is your motherboard pretty old? how fast is the processor?
<nicolas_> 300mhz
<dennister> nicolas_: that's your cpu speed, not your motherboard
<dennister> oops, sorry
<nicolas_> oh..
<nicolas_> is there any proc file that can tell me this ?
<daniel77> do you have downclocked your pc?
<dennister> matthew_ was asking u for your procesor speed, and u gave the right answer
<nicolas_> daniel77: no its the default bios reseted to default settings
<matthew_> nicolas, your motherboard DIMM slots may not support the type of RAM that you've got in it. Basically, when you put a new type of RAM into a machine that doesn't know about it, your motherboard my only detect half of the memory.
<nicolas_> hrm...
<matthew_> may only detect...
<nicolas_> so you think if i put a single 128mb of ram it'll see only 64mb
<nicolas_> ...thats really bad
<nicolas_> my old cyrix 200mhz can take the whole 512mb
<matthew_> nicolas_, possibly. you may need to see about getting older RAM that is supported by your motherboard.
<matthew_> nicolas_, there may also be an option concerning this in your bios.
<IKE2000> wherei can download codecs for paly commercial formats
<nicolas_> hrm ill check it out
<nicolas_> thx
<matthew_> nicolas_, np
<matthew_> happy to help
<matthew_> IKE2000, look at my previous conversation with nicolas_ . See how easy it was when we're both polite and say please?
<dennister> IKE2000: ok, you want a package called w32codecs for mp3 files...are you using a 32 bit os, or 64?
<daniel77> nicolas_
<daniel77> i'm using a spanish kde
<matthew_> IKE2000, if you want to play mp3's you need to install mpg123
<daniel77> THANKS :)
<daniel77> A LOT (X100)
<IKE2000> it's 32
<dennister> ok, and dapper or edgy?
<IKE2000> dapper
<HailandKill> dapper
<HailandKill> I mean.. I've already upgraded and downgraded once today, I'm sticking to dapper for a bit longer :s
<dennister> IKE2000: ok, go to this link and download w32codecs onto your desktop...then come back here: http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/dists/dapper-seveas/all/ I'll help u install it outside of synaptic or adept
<dennister> that's one that's NOT available in most of the repos
<IKE2000> okay thanks guys i've gotto go now.merry christmas
<dennister> lol...that has GOT to be my bro
<dennister> all that and he leaves before he gets anywhere...heheheh
<Whopper> lol
* Whopper used to do that
<matthew_> man, he was ungrateful...except for the whole "thanks" part, lol
<dennister> well, i've learned to be extremely stubborn...it gets me places when it comes to linux
<dennister> well, if it was my bro, there are reasons for it...my bro's actually very sweet and very appreciative, just has troubles expressing himself so real positive feelings actually come across
<dennister> adhd could be a factor too...they're very impatient at times
<dennister> always on the go-go-go!
<dennister> i just slap him upside the head :) in big-sister fashion
<HailandKill> quick question... it's 4:30am... Konqueror: to access a samba share I type smb://<host..blahblahblah>, to access an NFS share I.....?
<dennister> no...samba and nfs are 2 different file-shring programs
<HailandKill> Yes.. I know.
<HailandKill> Samba was simply an example.
<dennister> oh, ok...smb://localhost...blah..blah
<HailandKill> But to access the NFS share?
<dennister> sorry, if NFS is what u ant, i don't use it, don't know
<dennister> matthew_: ?
<HailandKill> Well, I could do this with samba, but I haven't been able to get it to automatically mount nicely! It's always asking me for a password at boot.
<matthew_> huh?
<HailandKill> my fstab reads //<host>/<share> /mnt/shared smb username=name,password=pass 0 0
<dennister> matthew_: HailandKill wants to know the line in konqueror to access an NFS share?
<dennister> do u know NFS to help him?
<matthew_> dennister, nope, nothing....sorry
<dennister> k
<HailandKill> dennister: do you automatically mount your shares with fstab?
<dennister> HailandKill: which security level are u using in samba
<dennister> I automatically mount all of my partitions in fstab, not the shares
<HailandKill> the folder is set to public, if that's what you mean.
<dennister> I also use the simplest security level possible with samba, as we're just two ppl, 2 pc's at the moment...no, that's not what i mean
<dennister> different secruity levels are share, user, server, domain, ADS
<adwait> hello everyone
<HailandKill> Someone else acually set the share up... I'm just looking at it with right click=>properties... the security tab doesn't seem to say much
<adwait> could someone please tell me, where do i find the recieved files in kopete?
<dennister> HailandKill: go to terminal and type in: kcontrol
<HailandKill> dennister: done.
<dennister> not me adwait, sorry...i don't use it
<dennister> HailandKill: ok, go to internet & network, then select samba
<dennister> that should tell you which secruity level ur using
<HailandKill> ok
<Alter-Ego> i have a wireless adapter i would like to set up ad-hoc for my laptop
<Alter-Ego> i have wmaster0 ... is this what i need for ad-hoc ?
<dennister> not sure Alter-Ego: can u wait a bit till someone more experienced with wireless comes back in?
<Alter-Ego> k
<dennister> HailandKill: so what security level is showing?
<HailandKill> dennister: I can't seem to find where it actually says.. there are a lot of security options though.
<dennister> yes, is it greyed out? one of the different levels should have a circle in it
<dennister> it's right in the middle of Base Settings tab
<HailandKill> Aaah!
<HailandKill> Share
<HailandKill> I'm using Share.
<family> is there a CLONE of pong for linux? or just the 3d crap?
<dennister> good, ok, now you can hit Administrator and type in your password
<HailandKill> One set ahead
<Linux_Galore> family: just use mame  ie kxmame
<Linux_Galore> family: you can play the "original" pong game with mame
<HailandKill> dennister, one step ahead... even
<dennister> HailandKill: you can play around with this now, but you have to be very careful...I'd recommend you actually edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file by hand
<dennister> I'll show you a very simple one I use by using pastebin
<dennister> !pastebin
<family> Linux_Galore: will that require me to provide the exe?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore> family: no you just need to rom file, you can find them with google
<dennister> HailandKill: my /etc/samba/smb.conf file is now on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39116/ i never get asked for a username or password
<HailandKill> Okay, thanks dennister. I'll give that a look over.
<dennister> any my shares are not in fstab...that's only for local drives...y welcome
<Linux_Galore> family: http://www.rom-world.com/search/?q=pong&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<dennister> Linux_Galore: perhaps you could help Alter-Ego with wireless?
<dennister> Alter-Ego: u still here?
<Alter-Ego> yes
<dennister> Linux_Galore: seems to know a lot, perhaps u might get some help now with more ppl in the room
<Linux_Galore> dennister: not when it comes to wifi, I usually buy what I know works then use kwlan
<dennister> well blame urself for seeming so knowledgeable then :) sorry, thought u might
<Linux_Galore> dennister: Ive got like 2 machines that use wifi, thats about my sum of experience, both were a no brainer
<dennister> Alter-Ego: well i have none using linux, just one xp machine, so ur ahead of me
<Linux_Galore> dennister: although kwlan is nice because it helps you setup a connection
<dennister> Alter-Ego: have u tried kwlan?
<Alter-Ego> nope
<Alter-Ego> nos0Object::connect: No such slot KWlanTrayWin::setConnectionStatus(bool)
<Alter-Ego> QObject::connect:  (sender name:   'unnamed')
<Alter-Ego> QObject::connect:  (receiver name: 'KWlan')
<Alter-Ego> drbeams@sasnak:~$ KCrash: Application 'kwlan' crashing...
<daniel77> stuppid micion and a legal fight
<daniel77> jajaja
<dennister> well it seems u do have kwlan then...but i must bow out again...althought i just did a search in the community documentation and game up with tons of hits after a search for 'wifi'
<Alter-Ego> woot, got it with iwconfig
<dennister> daniel77: micion?
<Alter-Ego> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_iwconfi.htm
<dennister> congrats Alter-Ego :)
<dennister> and two experts have just rejoined us :)
<dennister> hey Jucato, LeeJunFan :)
<Jucato> hi dennister
<LeeJunFan> dennister: :)
<dennister> i'm still struggling with mike, sound...think mike is set only to different sound system :(
<dennister> can't use voip till i get mike and speakers working
<dennister> don't understand this business at all
<dennister> in the meantime i help other noobs where i can
<Alter-Ego> ok, how do i enable dhcp on my wlan
<dennister> u fixed the other error messages? dhcp should be default, already switched on
<smoothies> how do i make my kmenu panel bar on bottom look like window vista menu bar?
<dennister> eek! why would u want that?
<karmikaze> lol
<smoothies> lol i knew some people were gonna say that
<smoothies> the answer is just because
<smoothies> anyone could help?
<Jucato> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<smoothies> thx Jucato =)
<Jucato> smoothies: use that ^^^
<smoothies> thx alot =)
<dennister> hey jucato: would you be able to help me understand alsa?
<Jucato> dennister: I would if I could :)
<dennister> ok, thought it was worth a try...:) ty anyway
<dennister> my mike is set to wrong sound system...don't know how to fix
<dennister> i'm listening to my wonderful 3-cd set i got for xmas: Tom Waits Orphans
<dennister> Brawlers, Bawlers, and Bastards...
<smoothies> they should have repos updated constantly so it's easier to install latest stuff, why don't they do that, i'm not complaining it's very easy to use already =) just wondering =)
<dennister> probably cause of testing needs, and demands are higher for some packages than others
<smoothies> test
<smoothies> am i still connected?
<dennister> yes smoothies
<smoothies> ok, my web pages just stopped displaying things all of a sudden
<smoothies> ah it's back on =)
<dennister> i have horrible lags sometimes...but not lately
<smoothies> cool
<Whopper_> is there a way to install fixedsys?
<Jucato> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> smoothies: those links above talk a bit about updates and such
<smoothies> Jucato o ok, *checking them out*, and thx for the links
<smoothies> is http://www.kbfx.org not working
<smoothies> just wanted to double check
<Jucato> oh this is lovely... lagging here and there...
<smoothies> wait so the link above isn't working right
<smoothies> i couldn't get in
<smoothies> and get the latest kbfx =)
<smoothies> i should just wait till it comes on right
<smoothies> or is there an alternative way to get the latest kbfx
<Jucato> try to check in http://www.kde-apps.org
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> Ii suck at linux!
<ForgeAus> can't seem to get anything to work right
<pwn4tt4ck> me too :D
<pwn4tt4ck> SAME!!
<pwn4tt4ck> :D
<ForgeAus> its not the OS's fault tho its mine, I just lack the skills.. .admittedly I do go into non-standard places to try extra non-standard stuff...
<smoothies> could someone try download kbfx at from the source download link on this page http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24898, i can't download it, and i just wanted to see if it's just me or the server is down
<ForgeAus> so now when I boot an XFCE session I don't get an interface at all
<ForgeAus> why get it from there, use adept
<smoothies> .,..why not  =( it's the latest version that has fixes that i want
<ForgeAus> IC
<smoothies> ...
<smoothies> did u try it?
<smoothies> or anyone i guess =)
<joe_> Is anyone an expert on partitioning harddrive for dual boot?
<ForgeAus> I'm nott but what doy ou need joe?
<ForgeAus> dual boot shouldn't be difficult
<smoothies> someone would ask a pointless question like why would u want to dual boot
<matthew_> I can help too, joe_
<joe_> want to dual boot on my hp laptop  windows xp and kubuntu
<joe_> not sure how to make the extended partition that i can put logicals like fat32
<matthew_> joe_, which partition editor are you using?
<joe_> tried to use gparted and qtparted, but not finding the option to make extended instead of primary
<matthew_> oops, gotta go. See you all later
<joe_> still there forgeaus
<smoothies> could someone try download kbfx at from the source download link on this page http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24898, i can't download it, and i just wanted to see if it's just me or the server is down
<joe_> any one else available that can give me some input on partioning for dual boot?
<joe_> any help would be appreciated.
<joe_> one problem is windows is already using 3 primary partitions
<joe_> 1. ntfs for os 2. recovery partition 12gig fat32 3. ntfs 1 gig which I think is for booting staight to mediaplayer
<matthew_> so...
<matthew_> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<matthew_> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<matthew_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matthew_> computer, what's up?
<matthew_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mgastkn> I'm getting discouraged.
<mgastkn> Kubuntu won't recognize my new digital camera. It knows a camera is there, but it doesn't load any photos.
<mgastkn> This is my first day with linux on my hard drive. This is a lot of work.
<mgastkn> I have a canon powershot A710 IS
<mgastkn> There's no linux driver for it.
<mgastkn> It would probably be too hard to install anyway.
<mgastkn> Man, I'm starting to miss Windows. At least everything worked (easily).
<vado> Bonjour
<mgastkn> Sorry, I'm just venting, I guess.
<mgastkn> I don't know. Maybe I'll just fold, and go back to the other. Discouraging, but the cold hard reality.
<mgastkn> well, I guess I'll call it a night. No one wants to talk anyway.
<Linux_Galore> mgastkn: hmm
<Linux_Galore> mgastkn: try running windows on my sun machine, ha, wont even boot
<mgastkn> sorry. It just seems like there is a lot to deal with. I want it to work. I really do.
<Ashex> where's the kde theme manager located?
<Ashex> It's not showing up in system settings
<Jucato> Ashex: press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<Ashex> Jucato, thanks :) managed to find it through adept
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> it's already installed by default. no need to install it
<Ashex> I did a search for it through adept
<Jucato> ok...
<kraut> moin
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: nothing on the web about it
<Linux_Galore> nope
<Jucato> :p
<genii> Geez ircii is pretty primitive :)
<matthew_> hey genii
<genii> matthew_ Heya
<genii> matthew_ I'm doing some test netboots on the box i normally am running X and connecting from so using the server CLI
<matthew_> genii, whoa...complicated. I didn't know you could use irc from a cli
<genii> heh :) ircii
<matthew_> genii, ever figure out your problem? or did you just give up? lol
<matthew_> genii, ah, ok
<matthew_> genii, primitive in what fashion?
<genii> matthew_ I actually figured out a way to execute a post install set of commands on a netbooted machine
<genii> matthew Primitive in no sidebar with usernames etc
<matthew_> genii, did you modify the installer or install image?
<matthew_> genii, ah, the bare minimum
<genii> matthew_ I actually altered the initrd.gz file and put some nfs kernel stuf in there then am doing an nfs mount command etc
<matthew_> genii, oh, right. that's what I was thinking of doing. NOT! lol
<genii> not for the faint of heart
<matthew_> hee hee hee
<genii> Maybe I'll do a wiki on it for the interested
<matthew_> genii, you mean the two people in the world that need to do that?
<matthew_> lol
<genii> matthew_ I had to follow a *LOT* of stuff done by true wizards. As someone said "I stand on the shoulders of giants"
<matthew_> ah. gotcha. what is the initrd anways?
<genii> mkinitrd by the way is a major pain, don't ever deal with it unless you have to LOL
<genii> matthew_ The initrd is a comressed root filesystem image
<matthew_> genii, don't plan on it....
<matthew_> genii, lol, sounds kinda sketchy to me!
<genii> eg: Initial RamDisk
<genii> I got lots of kernel panics until i got the hang of it anyhow
<genii> matthew_ Hey you in Canada? Best Buy has a great deal on external 250Gb drives, I just picked one up yesterday
<matthew_> genii, yeah, I try to stay away from mucking around in the kernel...too much I don't know...like that disabling scsi support will disable usb drives as well...lol
<matthew_> Nope, Northern California...
<matthew_> genii, but it's all good, I've got dual 200 Giggers...lol
<genii> heh :)
<matthew_> genii, what's the best way to copy the contents (mbr included) from a 20 to a 200 gig drive...
<matthew_> ?
<genii> So I'm watching Dapper install automagically on the other box right now, it's comforting :) ...lag ... ther
<genii> there is a mbr copy function but I forget how it goes
<matthew_> genii, yeah, but I need to copy everything...I was thinking dd /dev/hda /dev/hdb
<genii> matthew_ For identically set up drives eg: same Cylinder/Heads etc I would use dd but for different layouts it's not good
<matthew_> genii, that's what I've heard...different geometries.
<genii> because dd copies *EXACTLY*
<matthew_> genii, should I just copy across all files and progs, then do a grub-reinstall?
<genii> Just use a livecd then mount each dev and cp -aR
<matthew_> or something like that?
<matthew_> -aR?
<genii> matthew_ Yeah exactly
<matthew_> is that what the command is? grub-reinstall?
<genii> -a =archive..supposed to have Recursive builtin but doesn't always take
<genii> Copies /dev entries etc and symlinks with -a as well
<genii> matthew Yes, grub-install
<matthew_> ok, grub-install...
<matthew_> genii, I'm just about set...very cool!
<kulbir> how do i install GTK+?
<genii> I need to make a coffeerun :)
<genii> matthew_ Back in about 5 mins
<matthew_> ok.
<matthew_> kulbir, let me google around...k?
<kulbir> I tried apt-get install GTK+* to see what would come up but there were a ton of things so I wasnt able to narrow down the selection to GTK+/dev headers.
<matthew_> kulbir, what do you need specifically?
<matthew_> or do you not know?
<kulbir> i was trying to install a program
<matthew_> and it need gtk+ libs?
<matthew_> needs
<kulbir> yes
<matthew_> kulbir, what did you use to try to install it?
<matthew_> the program
<matthew_> not gtk+
<kulbir> mp3splitter
<matthew_> kulbir, try doing             sudo apt-get install mp3splitter
<kulbir> i have download source code .
<matthew_> kulbir, why? is it not in the repos?
<kulbir> yes it is not in the repos.
<matthew_> lol, yes it is not...
<matthew_> ok, what is the purpose of mp3splitter?
<vge> Hi, how do i connect from other remove connection to other remote host? Same ssh -l "username" "host" ?
<vge> remove=remote
<kulbir> ssh username@host
<matthew_> vge, have you tried ssh -l "username" "host" ?
<matthew_> ok, what is the purpose of mp3splitter?
<matthew_> kulbir, what does mp3splitter do?
<kulbir> i want to split some mp3 files
<matthew_> kulbir, I don't understand.
<Linux_Galore> kulbir: aah yeah Ive seen that
<matthew_> Linux_Galore, can you help him? I can't.
<Linux_Galore> matthew_: Ive seen it but never actually used it
<matthew_> kulbir, I don't know much about GTK+...you may want to ask genii when he gets back.
<kulbir> back
<kulbir> k thanks
<Linux_Galore> kulbir: I usually use audacity to split things up
<vge> What does following means? "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<Linux_Galore> vge:  either the machine rebooted or your account times out
<kulbir> Linux_Galore: can i split mp3?
<kulbir> with audacity?
<Linux_Galore> vge: ssh is your remote shell login tool, remote host is the machine your logging into
<Linux_Galore> kulbir: yes
<vge> Linux_Galore: i know, i was just getting desperate with following message
<kulbir> Linux_Galore: thanks
<Linux_Galore> vgea basically the remote machine booted you off
<genii> I'm back :) Don't much use GTK+, sorry :(
<vge> Linux_Galore: but is the syntax different if i take connection from remote host to other remote host via ssh?
<Linux_Galore> vge: you mean bunny hopping from one machine to another
<genii> vge I do this ssh hopping all the time, it works fine
<vge> genii: yup, the syntax is the same as for first connection?
<genii> yup
<vge> k
<Linux_Galore> vge: its very common practice, its means you only have one machine open for ssh access from the internet to worry about, all the subnet machines wont allows a remote login
<genii> vge then if you have maybe 3 hops, you need to remember to put "exit" 3 times to get back to your root machine of course
<davidou> hi guys. I have a problem with my wifi connection
<genii> vge I use this method to ssh into 1 machine behind my router at home, then ssh into the lan addresses from there of my other systems
<vge> Linux_Galore: yes, it was problem out of my scope to fix, iw got people to work on it now, but the syntax was nice to check
<matthew_> genii, I'm a little bit confused on the subject of ssh'ing through the internet to a linux box...say the between my home and work boxes.
<Linux_Galore> vge: the mehtod doesnt change from machine to machine, its the same
<Linux_Galore> method*
<Linux_Galore> vge: the ip obviously does though
<genii> matthew_ Well for instance on windoze boxes I am regularly at I use a program called Putty
<genii> matthew_ On the home router port forwarding for port 22 is set to go to my main server. I can ssh into it from anyplace.
<matthew_> genii, umm, but I'm not using XP anywhere...only kubuntu 6.10
<Linux_Galore> genni tut tut, never set port 22 for ssh on the internet
<genii> matthew_ So then you just issue at cli:  ssh 192.168.0.0      etc but of course the proper IP :)
<matthew_> Linux_Galore, why not?
<Linux_Galore> mathieu: every hacker on the planet knows port 22 is ssh
<genii> Linux_Galore I know I know :)
<genii> I've had the lcture before LOL
<matthew_> genii, but seems like that would only work between boxes on the same internal network.
<matthew_> brb
<genii> matthew_ Well, with that Ip I gave yes
<Linux_Galore> genii: I usually set it some some ridiculously high port number
<Linux_Galore> genii: use your birthday date as the port number
<genii> Linux_Galore I rarely get ssh attacks there...my work machines are of course setup more securely with nonstandard port assignments
<Linux_Galore> genii: I love ssh, I often leave files at home or work
<genii> And not stupidly obvious ones like 8080
<genii> Linux_Galore Yeah ssh rocks :)
<vge> how do i disable root access? i think i have followed some tutorial like 8months ago to enable it
<matthew_> back
<genii> vge root access to ssh?
<Valmarko> Konqueror is not recognizing flash plugin, I already did a 'scan for plugins' but nothing happens. Someone help me?
<Linux_Galore> vge: need more info, system ssh ??
<vge> genii: that i guess
<vge> do i really need it at all?
<genii> vge No, you should use sudo or su
<Linux_Galore> vge: I dont have root access on any machine that connects to the net with sshd running
<matthew_> ok, I'm back, genii ,but I still don't understand how to ssh across the 'net. should I use the external IP address (The one the internet sees) of the box at work to connect to it from my home?
<Linux_Galore> vge so you want to disable root login on the machine in general
<Linux_Galore> ?
<genii> matthew_ Yes. But on your router of course you need to port-forward whatever port you set for ssh to the lan IP of the box you want to reach
<vge> Linux_Galore: yes
<Linux_Galore> vge: go back to sudp
<Linux_Galore> sudo*
<matthew_> oh man, today, I was sitting in a stool, and a customer walked in the door. I tried to get up, but my sandal snagged on the bench...and I fell, hard. I hit my head on the concrete and saw stars...totally sucked.
<genii> matthew_ My life is a bit easier since i have static IPs at home
<vge> Linux_Galore: i dont use root access at all, but i think the possibility is there
<genii> Geez you should get an xray and make sure you don't have a concussion
<matthew_> genii, ok, so I port forward a port for a _specific_ IP address (say 72.168.9.3) then I can connect to that router from another computer?
<matthew_> genii, lol, my boss is also a volunteer fireman...he checked my pupils and stuff...it's great...no headache or nothing..just a little goose egg...lol
<Linux_Galore> vge: just remove the root account in /etc/passwd should do it
<vge> Linux_Galore: kk, ill try that ty
<genii> matthew Say you have a router ... it will normally give internal IPs to the lan --eg: 192.168.x.x but to the internet at large it will have some IP
<matthew_> genii, ok.
<matthew_> genii, I'm with you so far.
<genii> matthew_ So on the router itself you tell it to forward traffic on port 22 (in the simplest example where you are not reassigning the port for ssh on the machine which is receiving it) to the IP of for instance 192.168.0.101
<genii> matthew_ then from outside you go ssh 72.168.9.3
<genii> etc
<genii> and it reaches the box inside
<matthew_> genii, ok, so anything that pings port 22 (or whatever) will automatically be forwarded to my computer at home
<matthew_> genii, Ok, that makes sense
<matthew_> very cool.
<genii> matthew_ The router at home where the machine you want to reach is the one to mess with, not the remote router :)
<matthew_> genii, is there anyway to get a gui going from a ssh? or is it just a secure shell?
<matthew_> genii,  I got that. PF the router of the computer that you want to get into.
<genii> matthew_ For that I would recommend some vnc client and same idea with port forwarding except different numbers
<matthew_> !vnc > matthew_
<genii> matthew_ The unchanged default vnc ports used to be something like 5801 or 5901 maybe for the java interface
<matthew_> but doesn't that require users on both boxes?
<genii> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<genii> then of course vncclient
<matthew_> genii, very nice. installing now...gonna work w/ it tomorrow...give you something _else_ to help me with.
<genii> heh :)
<matthew_> genii, can I have vncclient and vncserver running on one box at the same time? that way I could get into my work computer from home and vice versa. I get that the client/server has to be running on both for that to happen, of course.
<genii> Yeah you can run any combo of the 2 progs you like
<matthew_> ok, cool.
<genii> even multiple servers but on usual connections the bandwidth will choke after 2 on DSL for instance
<matthew_> genii, installing the server now...
<php-freak> what do i use to open .bin files with?
<genii> php-freak ./
<matthew_> genii, I'm on a 6Mbs 1Mbs Cable line.
<vge> matthew_: for good gui windows tool to connect linux boxes i would recommend sshsecuresell
<php-freak> ./ at the shell?
<genii> php-freak eg   ./thename.bin
<genii> php-freak yeah they are executable files
<php-freak> whats is a .bin anyways
<Linux_Galore> vge: actually you just need to remove the password for root in /etc/shadow  ie leave the line there but change the hash to a single *
<matthew_> vge, I don't use Windows boxes. but thanks for the info. I'll probably end up using it...lol
<matthew_> vge, sshsecureshell, right?
<vge> matthew_: ow, sorry then, i misred your info, yup
<matthew_> vge, lol, np
<Linux_Galore> vge:  ie root:$1$x0TAaqtc$Hnx7I5NiZsxhcJhkAl2Q80:13076:0:99999:7::: becomes  root:*:13076:0:99999:7:::
<genii> matthew_ With that connection you could support maybe 3 or possibly 4 concurrent vnc servers running but I doubt if I'd want to :)
<vge> Linux_Galore: ty
<matthew_> genii, yeah, what would I use it for?
<unix_infidel> haha, /me deconstructs the hash.
<matthew_> seems like one would be enough just for me....
<unix_infidel> w00t.
<php-freak> genii: i tried ./thename.bin
<php-freak> it did not open up, I opened my shell, and did it from there
<genii> matthew_ Well, there used to be these things callled remote X servers... so you could run X over network etc all from a central server. This way you can have multiple users with their own desktops etc
<vge> Linux_Galore: actually it is like that, good for me
<matthew_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> matthew_ But for single use 1 server is fine unless you want to have more than 1 session running from different locales etc
<genii> php-freak Is the name of your .bin file  "thename.bin" ??
<php-freak> no
<php-freak> i put the proper name in
<matthew_> roflmao
<matthew_> oh, ok, nvm
<genii> php-freak Ah, OK :) You never know
<php-freak> ./namehere.bin
<genii> php-freak Is the file supposed to be a php file?
<matthew_> genii, would you take a look at this for me? this occured when I installed vnc-java.                 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39129/
<php-freak> no
<php-freak> its .bin
<matthew_> pleas
<matthew_> please*
<genii> php-freak Unless it is either a disk-image or some firmware for a device it should run with the ./  before it unless it is for a different platform than what you are using or possibly different kernel-version etc
<genii> matthew_ I can't easily go to a url then back here in comman-line...it's possible but pain in the arse
<matthew_> genii, np
<genii> I am in single-user mode otherwise i would just do consoles :(
<matthew_> genii, it just says that a lot of lib*** were automatically isntalled and are no longer needed. libs like libssl-dev, libarts1-mpeglib, etc...
<genii> matthew_ Ah OK :) No worries then
<matthew_> what's it all about?
<genii> matthew_ vnc install uses secure connections so it puts on stuff like openssl and so on. Nothing to worry about
<smoothies> i just downloaded kbfx, it was a tar ball, now that i extracted it, there's two more tar balls, *confused* how do i install kbfx, don't mention adept
<matthew_> genii, alrighty then...
<Jucato> smoothies: apt-get :P
<genii> crap, my automated install forgot to put kde :( :(
<smoothies> but those get me old versions tho =(
<genii> AFK sorting out
<Jucato> smoothies: from where did you get the tarball?
<matthew_> genii, what about Krdc? I found it in my "Internet" section. Oh, and take as long as you want, lol.
<fildo> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matthew_> !Krdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Krdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smoothies> Jucato: from http://kubuntu.schmidtke-hb.de/index.php?serendipity[subpage] =downloadmanager&thiscat=2&file=1, german site but i clicked on the icon that meant/looked like download
<matthew_> it looks like a client for VNC and other servers...
<genii> Hmm it installed but something is messed
<genii> (kde)
<matthew_> !kfrb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfrb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> genii, that sucks
<matthew_> maybe a simple startx?
<smoothies> Jucato actually i just followed link on this page http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49706
<genii> matthew_ Krdc is K Remote Desktop Connection. Works somewhat on vnc principle and interoperable I believe with XP Remote Desktop Sharing
<matthew_> ok, so I shouldn't have to install vncclient on my work box?
<genii> matthew_ Yeah I tried startx and now have to dissect logs etc
<matthew_> beautiful. Have fun w/ that.
<genii> matthew If you have Krdc on it already it would likely work as a client fine
<Jucato> smoothies: that page has a download for a .deb file. it's not a tarball, and no need to extract it
<No1Viking> How do I change all settings in kmix to the default values?
<genii> weird. "Unable to allocate system texture memory.Disabling DRI" "(EE) I810(0): Ring buffer allocation failed"
<genii> wtf is ring buffer??
<smoothies> Jucato o yeah i extracted a deb lol, that was stupid of me =)
* Jucato downloads kbfx... to see what all the fuss is about...
<leafw> anyone has any definitive guide to external displays for laptops?
<smoothies> Jucato how do i install the deb
<matthew_> genii, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_buffer
<genii> bleh a url I can't reach atm :)
<genii> LOL
<Jucato> smoothies: right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> install
<leafw> it was working (on reboot only) in dapper, but now in edgy it fails.
<Jucato> smoothies: or "sudo dpkg -i <deb file>" in Konsole
<smoothies> Jucato thx =) i'm a new linux user as u can tell =)
<matthew_> genii, it basically says that it is a method of using memory in a computer program. "Ring" Alludes to the rotation through the buffer of the positions where the next data will be read and written.
<genii> AFK coffee-sipping and contemplating
<No1Viking> How do I change all settings in kmix to the default values? Anyone?
<smoothies> is three other gadgets/cool stuff anyone would recommend? i just been strolling around kde-look website and following the stuff on kde improvment section
<smoothies> there*
<matthew_> genii, googling as we speek.
<smoothies> and i meant kde-apps website
<smoothies> too generic a question, sorry guys =) don't need to respond
<genii> Got it
<matthew_> genii, what was it?
<Jucato> smoothies: the improvement section sometimes contain just mockups (plans) rather than actual apps. so it's best you just go poking around
<genii> matthew_ video ram is 4096 so 1280 default res was too much for 16 bit
<genii> 1024 in xorg.conf fixed it
<matthew_> ah, that makes sense...old video card?
<genii> matthew_ Missing ram chip :)
<smoothies> Jucato will do, thx :)
<matthew_> genii, omg
<matthew_> genii, and you sell these!?!?! lol
<genii> matthew_ LOL These are old city computers remember. I just looked in the case and I can see the empty slot there
<matthew_> unbelievable! ;)
<genii> The employees were scavenging crap out of them once they knew the city was unloading them on us
<genii> We got boxes marked as working which were entirely gutted
<matthew_> lol, those selfish crazy canadians!
<genii> matthew_ I think it's just a case of global dissatisfaction as a public employee
<genii> eg: it starts with stealing pens and liquid paper then moves on to guting your work pc
<matthew_> yeah, you're probably right.
<matthew_> genii, I'm glad I'm happy with where I work...
<genii> weird it starx x now but gnome
<syed> how to add urudu language in kubuntu ? when i do system settings --> regional settings --> languages, i have only US and British English there
<syed> how do i add languages ?
<genii> AFK investigating
<unix_infidel> syed: urdu is close enough to hindi that it probably wont get a seperate designation.
<matthew_> genii, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<syed> unix_infidel: but how do i add it, i dont have anything else than english in the list, how do i add hindi or anu language ?
<genii> matthew_ I suspect the preseed file I used for Edgy automated install will have to be modded for dapper
<matthew_> what's a preseed file?
<genii> matthew_ When you do an automated install you can pass the kernel a command-line value like:   preseed/url=http://myinternalserver/nameoffile
<unix_infidel> syed: apt-cache search ubuntu-l10n-hi
<matthew_> oh, ok, like cheatcodes....
<genii> matthew_ Basically it's a bunch of answers to questions the installer normally asks
<matthew_> like acpi=off dma=off etc...?
<genii> in the preseed file you can put stuff like: d-i  grub-installer skip
<genii> etc
<unix_infidel> syed: do you have a hindi keyboard or just prefer hindi / sanskrit output?
<matthew_> oh...ok. Why would you want to skip installing grub? Seems like you need some kind of bootloader...even lilo...
<genii> matthew_ You can pre-can a list of what packages to install, what default root asswd is, etc etc
<syed> unix_infidel: i dont have hindi keyboard, i just want the lang to be enabled, so i have hindi output
<genii> matthew_ LOL only an example
<php-freak> any one know how i can open this .bin file, because /. is saying unkown command
<matthew_> gotcha
<unix_infidel> syed: use taht command i gave you above.
<genii> php-freak you need the slash and period in correct order eg:    ./thefilename
<unix_infidel> you might have it in a local repo, there are / is a team of translators.  There are only a few differences b/w the language output.
<php-freak> ./ thats what i did sorry
<genii> php-freak you may want to try:    sudo ./the/complete/path/to the/filename.bin
<php-freak> k
<php-freak> command not found
<genii> php-freak try then:  sudo exec /the/path/thename.bin
<php-freak> command not found
<php-freak> this sucks
<php-freak> getting mad
<genii> php-freak It may be that the filename ends with .bin but that it is actually some other format like .tar.gz but downloaded into .bin extension. You may check where it came from and see if it is supposed to have that extension
<php-freak> well says it is
<php-freak> it was downloaded as  .rar, and .bin was inside of it
<genii> php-freak Exactly what is this particular .bin file supposed to be/do ?
<genii> php-freak If you try to open this file in an editor is there somewhere in the first part that says "ELF"   or is it perhaps a text file?
<php-freak> yes
<php-freak> hold on
<genii> php-freak if the first line reads something like #!/someplace/sh             change it to the place where sh is
<genii> That will be the "command not found"
<php-freak> yes it says .elf
<php-freak> ELF
<php-freak> well not ., but some cahacterh
<genii> php-freak OK, it is an executable for sure then
<genii> php-freak You may need to change the executable bit on the file for it to run
<zorglu_> "file yourstuffgoeshere" will tell you the type of file it is
<genii> php-freak eg:   sudo chmod +x filename.bin
<php-freak> okay hold on
<php-freak> okay i ran that command
<php-freak> the shell prompt showed back up
<genii> php-freak OK now try the previous way eg:    ./thefilename.bin
<php-freak> guess what
<genii> php-freak   sudo ./filename.bin      even :)
<php-freak> it opened
<php-freak> hehe
<php-freak> What did that do to the file?
<genii> php-freak There are attributes on *nix files which allow/disallow them to be executed
<genii> !chmod | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<php-freak> i see
<php-freak> So it wasn't aloud to be excuted
<genii> php-freak Exactly
<php-freak> take me a little awhile to leanr linux to the fullest, i been using windows my hole life
<genii> php-freak It is frustrating at times but rewarding :)
<php-freak> lol yea
<php-freak> I like *nix way better then windows still
<genii> OK I need to go AFK and examine my preseed files etc ... back in maybe 5 mins :)
<zorglu_> php-freak: may i ask why ?\
<php-freak> why
<php-freak> I don't know, just do
<php-freak> I like the way things work
<php-freak> and the shell
<zorglu_> ok :)
<php-freak> i work with php a llot, so its fun
<php-freak> just not famaliar with all the commands yet
<genii> Heh got it :) I had commented out my "tasksel" entry previously for debugging and it went to Gnome install by default
<matthew_> genii, don't you love it when stuff works out?
<genii> matthew_ Now to try the whole enchilada over again LOL
<genii> Over lan not too bad, about 12-15 minutes for complete install
<matthew_> lol, if it works, then you've done it...are you installing over a 100Mb/s network?
<genii> matthew_ The crappy switch is only 10Mb :(
<just-this-time> php-freak: how can you introduce someone to php . some primer links ?
<matthew_> wtf
<matthew_> !
<matthew_> that really sucks...
<php-freak> just-this-time: What do you mean?
<matthew_> genii, you can't find anything else?!? :)
<genii> matthew_ Still not too bad when all the repos are mirrored
<matthew_> genii, nice...how many can you do at one time (computers, not repos)
<matthew_> ?
<just-this-time> php-freak: how can you introduce someone to php . some primer links ? <--- offer me that fun
<php-freak> php.net
<genii> matthew_ As many as I can assign numbers to, which would likely be  254
<just-this-time> ok tyvm
<php-freak> when i first started using it i had a lot of trouble with the termology
<matthew_> genii, you've got all the equipment for that?
<php-freak> but keep working with it, and you'll get better before you know it
<just-this-time> terminology ?
<php-freak> yea sorry
<genii> yes php.net is *the* php source for manulas, tutorials etc
<matthew_> genii, manulas, huh? lol
<php-freak> For awhile, I was thinking man i must not be able to do this stuff, and after awhile it started coming together, and now its simple
<genii> matthew_ Well, over 20 machines may pop a breaker LOL
<matthew_> genii, lol..l
<matthew_> ...
<knivage> Hi :)
<matthew_> hi, knivage
<knivage> Is this a good place to ask for help?
<matthew_> genii, when you netboot, you must be booting from a floppy, right?
<just-this-time> php is understood by most gui browsers right ?
<matthew_> knivage, absolutely
<knivage> Oh, cool, thanks :)
<matthew_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matthew_> lol
<knivage> Okay, well, I asked on the forums as well but I might get a faster reply here.
<just-this-time> netboot can from netcards bootrom
<matthew_> probably
<knivage> lol
<knivage> Well, I'm downloading Kubuntu 6.10 at the moment.
<matthew_> just-this-time, I didn't know that...huh.
<matthew_> knivage, ok......
<knivage> And anyway, i want to connect to my wireless network (using it at the moment on windows xp :o)
<knivage> it's a WiFi AP Solo (came with my ASUS motherboard, model M2N32 SLI Deluxe)
<just-this-time> I want to implement ltsp ( ltsp.org) kids classroom with weak PCs strong centra PC
<matthew_> knivage, it must be a laptop, then?
<knivage> no
<knivage> a desktop
<knivage> and a pretty huge one at that :p
<just-this-time> netboot helps this happen
<genii> just-this-time Basically this is what I am dfoing here
<knivage> just running a cable to it would be illogical
<matthew_> knivage, huh....never heard of a desktop w/ builtin wireless...unless it's on a pc card...
<knivage> no
<knivage> sorry
<knivage> ok...
<matthew_> knivage, so, you want to know if it'll work w/ linux?
<knivage> it came wiht a built in card, acts as if i had a pci card but instead it takes up two of the USB ports i could've had (max 8 or 10)
<genii> just-this-time You can run the entire OS on an initrd for instance
<knivage> sort of
<knivage> if i get WINE and then run the program that
<knivage> is sort of like a driver/ connection program
<knivage> should i be able to connect to the network through that?
<knivage> btw, connected to my wireless card, i have this little thingy-ma-jig which is the wireless adapater thing :p
<knivage> I may be able to get a picture :0
<knivage> *:)
<matthew_> knivage, so, you've got an external antenna that connects to the card?
<knivage> yeah
<knivage> dont know much about this kind of thing...
<knivage> :(
<knivage> http://www.asus.co.jp/810/images/products/1163/M2N32-SLI_Deluxe_WiFi-AP_Solo.jpg
<knivage> there, that connects to the card on the back of my comptuer :)
<genii> Crap no mouse :( I need to find some xorg preseed value for psaux etc
* genii grumbles to himself
<matthew_> knivage, that should be transparent to kubuntu...there should be no problem.
<matthew_> knivage, if your card is supported...lol
<knivage> yup, awesome, thanks!
<knivage> so does kubuntu have to support it?
<knivage> i thought it would be sort of... seperate...
<matthew_> knivage, you can generally pop the liveCD in and take the OS for a test drive...
<knivage> ok, are all kubuntu DVDs live?
<matthew_> knivage, nope kubuntu must support hardware for it to work...
<matthew_> knivage, yup
<knivage> dang...
<knivage> okay, thanks :)
<matthew_> knivage, np
<knivage> just gotta let it finish downloading
<knivage> my isp went down so i had to start again :(
<genii> knivage It helps immensely to know what model or chipset the wireless is, easier to find if it is supported or what may be needed for drivers etc
<knivage> oh
<knivage> i know where to get that!
<jlowell> how can I not have password prompts?
<matthew_> jlowell, what do you mean? password prompts for sudo?
<genii> Generally Asus has very linux-friendly devices in their boards
<knivage> it says in windows, that i connect using a: Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g
<jlowell> matthew_: yes for starting adept manager gui and stuff like that
<genii> knivage OK let me go to my other box and look it up
<zorglu_> q. is it possible to get kdesu to remember the password for a while, as sudo does ?
<knivage> hey, thank :)
<knivage> *thanks
<jlowell> matthew_: thats what I mean what zorglu_ asked
<matthew_> jlowell, there is a reason that stuff is password protected.
<zorglu_> jlowell: kdesu allow it as a standalone program, but i never succeed to make it work on ubuntu
<matthew_> jlowell, if you strip it...you'll end up w/ a linux box w/ the security of windows...lol, maybe not as good...
<zorglu_> matthew_: ok but is it possible ?
<matthew_> zorglu_, jlowell , I don't know. I've never even thought about it...
<zorglu_> ok
<genii> knivage Apparently on Edgy (6.10) these chips work "out-of-the-box" but in dapper you may have to do some installing of things
<knivage> thanks, im getting Edgy so it should be fine.
<genii> Cool :)
<knivage> just out of interest, where did you get that?
<jlowell> has anyone gotten enemy territory or enemy lines to work?
<jlowell> or google earth?
<knivage> the information that is
<zorglu_> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kdesu/sec-password-keeping.html <- jlowell how to enable it for kdesu as a standalone
<genii> knivage It is a long url to type in and no copy/paste from there to here... first link on google when entered "ubuntu"  and "RTL8187"    (perhaps wrong # there but it is scrolled up so cannot see it now)
<knivage> ok
<knivage> thanks :)
<knivage> i'll have a look
<jlowell> thx zorglu_
<zdogde> hi
<zdogde> i have kubuntu 6.10 installed,  and a DELL Inspiron 6400. My DVD-Drive gets recognized, but i cant enable dma... I tried it with hdparm -d1 but it always says: "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted". I also tried to add "piix" and "ide-core" to my modules  file, but this also didn't helped. May anyone help me? :)
<knivage> hey, i was also wondering, what are the main differences between kubuntu and ubuntu apart from the interface?
<zorglu_> zdogde: tried 'sudo hdparm -d1' ?
<zdogde> yes
<genii> knivage Not much. One just uses Gnome as desktop, the other KDE
<zdogde> is says: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<knivage> okay, thanks
<zorglu_> zdogde: no idea then
<knivage> just thought that there *might* be something major
<genii> knivage In fact you can upgrade from Gnome version to KDE version by "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<knivage> oh, cool :)
<zdogde> :(
<knivage> so normally, if something works on ubuntu
<knivage> it should work on kubuntu too
<knivage> ?
<knivage> brb
<zorglu_> knivage: yes
<genii> knivage Yup, unless it relies on something specific to Gnome interface
<genii> even then a lot of Gname apps run in KDE fine
<matthew_> genii, but you can always install gtk libs
<matthew_> right?
<genii> Yup :)
<elijahlofgren> /part
<genii> Hmm... netbooting install: "Retrieving file 498 of 1879 (8m21s remaining)"
<knivage> thought so, thanks :)
<matthew_> genii, yay, it's working?
<jlowell> has anyone gotten enemy territory or enemy lines to work?
<jlowell> or google earth?
<genii> matthew_ Well, the automated install part LOL About the KDE desktop..we will know in about 7m48s
<genii> give or take
<zorglu_> jlowell: google earth has a package for it already i think
<matthew_> lol...it always takes at least one try w/ linux...
<zorglu_> jlowell: about the game you will have to google about 'cedega' or 'wine'
<knivage> hey, is there a big list somewhere of all the included software on the Kubuntu DVD?
<knivage> google hasn't helped me here :(
<genii> knivage Well, once you install it, the package manager will list *all* packages you can install etc
<knivage> okay, thanks :)
<jlowell> zorglu_: yah i know but googleearth gives seg fault
<jlowell> and the games both have linux versions but they also fail to run
<genii> knivage Generally it wants to go online to grab the newest whatever but you can see only whats on the cd/dvd by commenting out all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list except for the cd/dvd entry then running apt-get update. The package manager will then list only the things on there
<knivage> well, thanks for all the help everyone, cya later :)
<genii> knivage Peace :)
<genii> AFK
<syed__> i have installed urdu language support through menu --> system -->language support but still i could not see urdu font enabled in the region/language settings
<genii> syed__ You need to also install some fonts then it would seem
<syed__> genii: any procedure to install the fonts,
<genii> syed__ I am searching my own machine with "sudo apt-cache search font|grep urdu|more       but no result :(
<genii> syed__ You may have a different result on your system
<syed__> genii: i tried that but even i could not get any result..
<genii> ttf-paktype
<genii> syed__ sudo apt-get install ttf-paktype
* genii hands glazed_eyes a large coffee!
<genii> :)
<genii> Hey is there some cli helper that will automagically always put the last command with the beginning I am typing when I hit up-arrow? I miss this from freeBSD
<syed__> genii: i have installed, then should i go th menu--> system settings--> language & regional settings and try to add there
* glazed_eyes thanks genii 
* glazed_eyes sips the coffee slowly and suddenly gupls down the whole thing...
<genii> syed__ From here I am not much help I am afraid :( But it seems a logical step
<genii> glazed_eyes No problemmo
<genii> weird, the netboot is installing gnome+kde now
<syed__> genii: thanks, let me try on on my own..
<genii> I can only hope kdm is put *after* gdm
<genii> OK rebooting the autoinstalled box and we shall see :)
* genii bites his nails!
<genii> Crap cli
<genii> Bleh it's reverting to 1280 crash settings again
<genii> blargh gnome
<vidar_> hi guys
<vidar_> I just updated my kubuntu 6.10 install and now I have no sound
<genii> vidar_ Do you know what chipset your soundcard is?
<vidar_> ac97
<leafw> any people using apple laptops here
<leafw> can't get second display to work properly (remains inside the laptop screen, scrollable)
<genii> vidar_ That is a generic type. You need to know if it is an ESS1867   chipset for instance
<vidar_> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<genii> vidar_ So it is an Intel 82801FB
<vidar_> ok thanks
<vidar_> lsmod show a lot of snd modules loaded
<vidar_> and the sound in kde is not muted
<genii> vidar_ The thing would be now to find what module it uses, then type the name of that module into the file /etc/modules   to force the kernel to load it at boot
<vidar_> ok
<genii> vidar_ Wait... are you getting a speaker icon with no red X across it?
<vidar_> the same happened to ipw2200, but I know the name of it so I manually loaded it
<vidar_> genii: yes
<vidar_> genii: there is no such directory
<genii> vidar_ If the speaker icon is not "X"'d out then check the mixer to make sure volumes are set OK. You can normally get there by some option on right-click of the speaker icon
<vidar_> sorry
<vidar_> there is
<vidar_> ahh, there is the mixer
<vidar_> :)
<klerfayt> how do I create one rar of part1.rar, part2.rar, part3.rar and part4.rar?
<genii> vidar_ Also in System Settings someplace for sound system is where to set ALSA or OSS etc etc  .. if autodetect is no good then I would try hard-setting ALSA
<vidar_> genii: PCM was muted, thanks for the help
<genii> vidar_ :)
<vidar_> not good though to change settings like that automatically
<genii> vidar_ It is sometimes a good idea to backup /home/username dir before a new install/upgrade then restore it after so settings remain as before
<matthew_> vidar_, I like to keep my /home on a different partition
<vidar_> really, you have to do that to update with apt-get?
<genii> vidar_ Well it is a good practise generally
<genii> (to make /home backups)
<genii> But it is not done with apt-get if that was the question :)
<vidar_> I know that
<genii> syed_ Any luck with the urdu install?
<genii> vidar_ Sorry, you never know how much someone does/does not know :)
<vidar_> not taken :)
<vidar_> so, wireless assistant, is it generally crappy or is it just me?
<genii> No, it's generally the source of complaints ROFL
<matthew_> vidar_, yeah, same here...
<vidar_> lol
<matthew_> more of an ass than an assistant
<matthew_> lol
<genii> AFK need to dissect my install log for clues
<vidar_> so basically, I am too lazy to do iwconfig manually so I let the wifi assistant pick the AP, but then I have to manually do dhclient eth1
<vidar_> silly
<matthew_> vidar_, what I did was to synchronise the settings between the "assistant" and my Network Settings.
<matthew_> That worked beautifully!
<vidar_> how the hell did you do that?
<vidar_> the network settings crashes constaintly
<matthew_> vidar_, sudo kcontrol, then just go to your Network Settings.
<vidar_> already there
<Jucato> kdesu kcontrol...
<matthew_> oh, right...
<vidar_> it is in the menu...
<vidar_> :)
<vidar_> matthew_: what do you mean by "synchronise the settings" ?
<elt0n> hi
<elt0n> i want to backup all my home files into a tar archiv
<matthew_> I just make the settings the same for my wireless connection (ra0)
<elt0n> do i have to use a recurive switch for tar ?
<vidar_> elt0n: no
<elt0n> or just tar cjf mybackup.tar.bz2 /home/user
<vidar_> elt0n: yes
<matthew_> basically, the same in the network settings area as in the wireless Assistant area...
<elt0n> is it correct? and does it take hidden files to?
* genii grumbles incoherently about itinerant preseed examples
<_4strO> hi
<genii> elt0n If it's a dir name it should auto-recurse
<_4strO> i have a pb with my resolv.conf
<_4strO> somebody seems to rewrite it
<elt0n> genii: ok thx
<_4strO> something :p
<vidar_> _4strO: dhclient
<matthew_> I'm going to bed...night everyone!
<_4strO> vidar_: what does it mean ?
<genii> matthew_ Gnite:)
<_4strO> a config file to modifie ?
<vidar_> _4strO: your dhcp server sends you some dns server and your dhcp client overwrites the settings in resolv.conf
<_4strO> seems true
<genii> _4strO Your file is being rewritten each boot automatically by the system because your ethernet card is set to auto get an IP and so on
<elt0n> genii: wat does this mean? tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<genii> elt0n It means it is making the internal dirs int he tar file relative to the path you tarred it from
<vidar_> _4strO: you disable it in the dhcp config
<_4strO> mmm
<elt0n> genii: ok thx thats good ;-)
<_4strO> the pb is present even if i configure my eth0 on ip static
<vidar_> what is pb?
<berkes> I am having trouble with some removable media. kubuntu mounts it, but it is mouted 700.
<berkes> 700 means that I should be able to write, yet that seems not possible either.
<genii> berkes Change the part in /etc/fstab which reads ro     to rw
<_4strO> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<_4strO>         domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name,
<_4strO>         netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<berkes> what 'thing' handles this automounting, acutally? I cnnot find anything in /etc/fstab
<_4strO> do i have to remove domain-name domain-name-servers ??
<berkes> genii: its a usb device, and it does not show in fstab :/
<fdoving> berkes: hal and pmount. what are you trying to do?
<berkes> fdoving: okay, ill hunt for that.
<berkes> fdoving: two things: mount an mp3 player. and mouting a simple usb stick :-)
<berkes> both fail, apparently for the same reason. Fail == I can read it, but not write to it
<fdoving> berkes: did you put them in /etc/fstab? You should not.
<berkes> fdoving: nope, I did not. but I was really surprised not to find anything in fstab, yet I thought *ububtu would be ding it 'different'...
* rideout is back.
<fdoving> !away | rideout
<ubotu> rideout: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Xubuntian> __osh__: hi osh, i did the complete test
<kubuntian> __osh__: where do i check results for smartmouttools?
<rideout> fdoving: sorry, konversation decided to change my settings, I've always had away messages off, hum...
<fdoving> rideout: no problem, just wanted you to know :)
<genii> fdoving Do you know if there is some cli utility which when you put the first few letters of a command will always have on up-arrow the last command you used starting like that? It is something from FreeBSD I got used to
<Jucato> genii: Ctrl+R ?
<njb> doesn't that depend on the shell that you use?
<gpaterson> anyone ever had "Error writing Syncees to resource" in kitchensync?
<genii> Hmm perhaps... on bsd I always had bash
<genii> Jucato let me see if that works :)
<njb> Does anyone know how i can get my ICH5 / CMedia 9780 microphone input working?
<Jucato> genii: if you were using BASH on BSD, then the BASH on Linux should have the same feature, iirc
<genii> Bleh Ctrl-R is useful but when you sroll up with up-arrow takes you to irrelevant commands not starting with that begiining
<njb> maybe you can copy your .bashrc file from FBSD
<genii> Jucato Nah I just checked, my shell here is also bash
<genii> njb Good suggestion, thx
<Jucato> actually, I think Edgy is using DASH now...
<genii> ooh FBSD .bashrc causes shell crash LOL
* genii grumbles
<genii> I already did chown for those that wonder
<genii> bleh AFK
<Guardian> hi, since the last upgrade, usb flashdrives are no more mounted automatically, is there something to fix manually or is there a pending update to do ?
<Guardian> i'm using kubuntu 6.10 btw
<Martiini> how do I force aptitude dist-upgrade ... even if it would break my system
<genii> Found the bugbear.. I always use su there and root uses csh not bash etc
<genii> try aptitude dist-upgrade --force            or --really-force
<Martiini> --really-force ??  youre kidding, right
<genii> On some *nix systems if you do first just --force it gives a msg about the dangers then tells of you --really-force    just for insurance that you know the risks
<jlowell> hi, how do I make kdesu not prompt for root password?
<Sasha63> Ciao svima na kanalu!
<Sasha63> ima li koga ???
<genii> !yu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sasha63> HI...
<Sasha63> sorry...I am from...Serbia...
<Sasha63> :)
<genii> Sasha63 If you can state your issue in English you may find assistance here :)
<Sasha63> :(
<Sasha63> my english....iz very bad....sorry..
<genii> !sr | genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !bs | genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !bn | genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sasha63> where you come from ?
<genii> Sasha63 I am in Toronto, Canada
<Sasha63> Salutes from Smederevo / Yugoslavia...
<Sasha63> :)
<Sasha63> nice...
<Sasha63> I have a small problem...with Ati grafic card...
<Sasha63> on the Kubuntu 6.10
<Sasha63> they dont have a suport for ATI 9600 Pro..
<genii> Sasha63 Problems with ATI drivers have not yet been fixed on Edgy release
<Sasha63> in eny repositorij dont have a suport ?
<genii> Sasha63 If you search google for "fglrx" and "ubuntu" you will find a helpful link to help install the proper drivers, but currently there is no automatic method
<Sasha63> :(
<Sasha63> I am a beginerr....
<Sasha63> I set up a resolution...but aceleration for 2D and 3D is bed..
<genii> Sasha63 You may find it more useful to use the 6.06 release of ubuntu if you do not feel brave enough to manually fix the "fglrx" drivers for now
<genii> Sasha63 Yes, the ATI driver for 6.10 has no 3D support
<Sasha63> not yet ?
<Sasha63> :(
<genii> Sasha63 Because ATI must release a binary driver for each linux kernel release, it may be a while before they produce a driver for 6.10
<Sasha63> I automaticly downolad some ATI driver..in "Add and Remove programs"...but...
<x-up> join #kubuntu-de
<Guardian> please, since the last upgrade of my kubuntu 6.10 , usb flashdrives are no more mounted automatically, is there something to fix manually or is there a pending update to do ?
<Sasha63> my integrated grafic...VIA S3..was work better!
<Sasha63> OK...I hope understand you...
<Sasha63> Thank you very much...for help!
<genii> Sasha63 You are very welcome
<Sasha63> :)
<jlowell> anyone get googleearth to work
<genii> Crap I broke something in my netboot preseed again
* genii bangs head on wall 
<Sasha63> Is there anybodu...from Yugoslavia ???
<pbraga> Hi. I need some help installing apps.
<KChatter> Is there anyone here that can help me?
<lenscape> KChatter: with what?
<KChatter> With the package manager.
<lenscape> which one?
<KChatter> I recently tried to install the universe repository.
<KChatter> Now, when I go to
<KChatter> install/uninstall apps,
<KChatter> my choice is WAYYYY less than it used to be.
<KChatter> Ok. here's what I did:
<KChatter> I went to the package manager, View>Manage Repositories.
<lenscape> have you done an update?
<ubuntu> hello
<KChatter> yes.
<lenscape> KChatter: sudu apt-get update
<KChatter> I already did that. I enabled the 2 comments that let me enable the universe package and suddenly everything was querked!
<Sasha63> Gdo ponjemajet po Russki ???
<lenscape> are you sure you didn't 'enable' something that was actually a real comment?
<lenscape> !ru @ Sasha63
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru @ Sasha63 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KChatter> maybe that's what happend.
<markc> anyone have asuggestion as to where I could look to prevent kmail from always starting up even though I have my session manager set to start with an empty session ?
<jerp> does anyone know where the folder that keeps the firefox icon is?
<KChatter> what should I do to retrieve the original apps for choosing?
<KChatter> I already disable the comments.
<fdoving> genii: !comm
<Sasha63> !
<fdoving> genii: will be replaced with 'command' if you have recently used that.
<lenscape> KChatter: take a look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list the format is pretty obvious. make sure it looks sensible.
<vega-> hmm, any idea why korganizer doesn't start through "run command..." but starts ok from the terminal?
<KChatter> lenscape: Ok. I'll see. Hold on.
<vega-> "run command... " just says "KDEinit could not launch 'korganizer'"
<lenscape> vega-: path differences, maybe?
<KChatter> lenscape:Ok. I see. I just disabled a comment.
<jerp> !ru | Sasha63
<ubotu> Sasha63:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<genii> jerp Actually srbian but there seems no channel for that
<vega-> lenscape: maybe, but it's in /usr/bin so you would think that would be in just about every path
<Sasha63>  !
<genii> syed__ Any luck with the urdu install?
<desarrollo06> Good morning
<metro-polisie> i am runing dapper i have a geforce 6600 i updated my pkgs and now nv/nvidia drivers doesn't work only vesa help plz
<genii> Anyone gotten Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers compiled under Edgy yet?
<animimotus> hi
<Schuenemann> I removed a partition and now I get this message when I boot: "Failed to open the device '/dev/hda2': no such file or directory
<animimotus> when a dl http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41180 and make a ./configure, I have this errrchecking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"or : "
<Schuenemann> File system check failed. Please repair manually
<animimotus> * error
<Jucato> animimotus: install the package "xorg-dev"
<genii> Schuenemann hda2 is normally the place the root filesystem gets installed to
<animimotus> ok I retry ;)
<Schuenemann> genii: no, there was another OS there
<Schuenemann> I deleted it
<Jucato> Schuenemann: have you deleted or commented out the line for that particular partition in your fstab?
<Schuenemann> deleted
<Jucato> the system might be trying to mount it
<Schuenemann> using qtparted
<Schuenemann> yeah, I believe so
<genii> Schuenemann Which partition did you install linux to?
<Schuenemann> hda3
<genii> Likely as Jucato says then
<Schuenemann> how do I edit fstab?
<Jucato> go to /etc, right-click on the fstab file -> Actions -> Edit as Root
<genii> Schuenemann from Konsole:  sudo nano /etc/fstab          also works
<genii> Jucato I keep forgetting gui solutions LOL
<Schuenemann>  /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     reiserfs defaults        0       2
<Schuenemann> just remove this?
<Jucato> :P
<genii> Yes, that entire line
<Jucato> Schuenemann: remove it or put a # at the beginning of the line
<genii> # is possibly safer
<Schuenemann> ok, I commented
<Schuenemann> btw, can I merge that partition into my kubuntu one?
<Schuenemann> using qtparted
<genii> Yes
<Jucato> hm.. kinda tricky, specially if Kubuntu is on hda3
<Schuenemann> actually, hda4
<Schuenemann> hda3 is swap
<Jucato> oh.. then impossible...
<Schuenemann> they have to be neightbours?
<Jucato> you can only mount it as a separate partition
<Schuenemann> neighbours*
<Jucato> make it look like it's part of the filesystem
<animimotus> Jucato: now I have : "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"... Oo
<Jucato> animimotus: kde-devel
<genii> You can merge them, but then after boot to livecd and mount /dev/hda2 someplace then edit /mnt/place/etc/fstab    to change hda3 to hda2       then run grub-install
<animimotus> ok
<Schuenemann> damn
<Schuenemann> nevermind then, I'll reinstall everything soon
<Jucato> genii: how can you merge hda2 and hda4?
<Schuenemann> will be easier
<Schuenemann> maybe creating the boot at hda2?
<genii> Jucato he deleted hda2 and hda3 is / so they will both merge to be hda2
<Schuenemann> I mean creating the swap
<genii> hda4 I dunno :)
<Jucato> genii: I didn't remember him saying he deleted hda3
<animimotus> Jucato: do you have a whole line command for install packets to compil and package on kubuntu ?
<Schuenemann> no, it was hda2
<Jucato> animimotus: sudo apt-get install kde-devel :D
<genii> hda3 = /
<animimotus> Jucato: ok ^^
<Schuenemann> can't I use livecd, merge hda2 and hda3, then create the swap at the beginning of "hda2" and merge the rest?
<genii> Schuenemann If a reinstall is not a huge issue it would save you some headaches with grub and editing fstab from live cd etc etc
<Jucato> genii: also, it's quite problematic to add space to the beginning of a partition. you can safely resize a partition from the end, but not from the beginning, afaik
<Schuenemann> ok, seems wiser to install everything
<Schuenemann> I'm still with dapper
<genii> Jucato Yes, ading to the front will be problemmatic
<Schuenemann> thanks :p
<genii> I will have to mess with the "merge root partition to lower partition" idea sometime :)
<ZeroSystem> hello, i am installling kubunto and doing it by manualy specifing the partition
<ZeroSystem> do i have to define a partition for swap
<ZeroSystem> or is it automaticly done when i set the main partition
<ZeroSystem> and what is the file type i should choose
<genii> ZeoSystem In manual mode swap is not automatically setup unless you choose to use the entire disc. A swap is not mandatory. If you do specify one the partition type would be linux swap and the file system type would be swap
<ZeroSystem> i have 2 partitions on the HDD and i want to put a full 20GB for the linux
<ZeroSystem> and its on hidden
<ZeroSystem> 'didnt partition it when installed windows
<max_> some of the choices in the adept installer (add remove programs) are grayed out, how do i fix this?
<Pensacola> every icon I hover over in konqueror turns dark, how to fix it?
<genii> ZeroSystem You can safely boot with no swap partition.
<genii> A customer arrived, I am away for some time now
<max_> some of the choices in the adept installer (add remove programs) are grayed out, how do i fix this?
<burepe> does anyone know the link for the how to on fixing choppy video playback?
<masaheero> connection lost ><
<masaheero> genii what is the file system i should choose since i dont need to put swap ?
<genii> masaheero On a root filesystem  you should always have either ext2 or ext3
<genii> masaheero For the partition type it should be Linux    partition type
<masaheero> what do you recomend me to do i am installing with a hardisc that has 1 ntfs partition and 1 not partitioned part
<masaheero> so i make it ext3 or 2 o.o
<genii> masaheero If the ntfs has your windows on it, leave that. On the second partition you can divide it up how you like. Kubuntu needs only about 2.5 Gb for a full install. So 20 for instance is more than enough.
<alpedo19> hola
<alpedo19> alguien para preguntarle
<alpedo19> hacerca de kubuntu
<alpedo19> por fa
<genii> masaheero For a simple setup, just use the entire second partition for linux and forget about a swap. Then make sure that when grub installs to put it on the master boot record of hda for instance
<alpedo19> just a question
<alpedo19> please help me
<Rashid> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rashid> !/var/lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var/lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rashid> whats the dpkg lock factoid??
<genii> Rashid you have a program that will not stop or start because there is a lock file for it?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | Rashid
<ubotu> Rashid: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Rashid> no i get this error when trying to aptitude update:
<Guard] [an> please, since the last upgrade of my kubuntu 6.10 , usb flashdrives are no more mounted automatically, is there something to fix manually or is there a pending update to do ?
<Rashid> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Rashid> wait that wasnt it :S
<Rashid> elt0n_afk: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? Reading package lists... Error! E: The package cache file is corrupted E: Cache has an incompatible versioning system
<max_> rashid: get automatix, itll install java
<Rashid> genii what does it mean by my package cache file is corrupted?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | Rashid
<ubotu> Rashid: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Rashid> max_ yuh i think i have already got java...i did that to double check but meh
* Jucato wonders if he needs to do that a 3rd time...
<max_> some of the choices in the adept installer (add remove programs) are grayed out, how do i fix this?
<genii> Rashid It would seem that you have mixed versions of two distributions somehow, or that the files in the apt cache got corrupted physically
<elt0n_afk> Rashid then you are not root or the adaptive update is running...
<Rashid> elt0n_afk i am root...dunno what adaptive update is :S genii my sources.list is fine so maybe theres summin up with the repos??
<genii> Rashid "resource temporarily unavailable" means more than 1 copy seems to be running
<Jucato> Rashid: did you try those commands arleady?
<Jucato> already*
<Rashid> jucato yup i did that sudo fuser thing command and now aptitude update works with no errors :D
<genii> Rashid Jucato will point you in the right direction :)
<elt0n_afk> Rashid: sry i meant adept updater
<Rashid> thanks guys :)
<Rashid> elt0n_afk no problem...i think its working now
<elt0n_afk> the gui for updating under kubuntu
<elt0n_afk> Rashid: ok what was wrong?
<Rashid> i jus got worried by the word "corrupt" :| lol i thought there might be a virus in the repos or something
<Rashid> it gave me a load of errors about package cache corruption and database lock...but it works now
<Rashid> props to this channel. the ubuntu community is something else :D
<Rashid> chow :)
<genii> Rashid "versioning system" error is odd. Did you run apt-get *upgrade*  recently instead of apt-get update   ?
<max_> hes gone
<genii> bleh
<genii> Well if it's something fatal I'm sure he'll be back LOL
<andreasw> hi
<max_> haha, ya
<max_> man, i tried fedora tonight
<max_> it sucks
<max_> so does suse
<max_> and basically anything else compared to the ubuntu family
<genii> max_ If yer interested in different distros maybe look at OpenSolaris
<max_> im not interested
<Lynoure> max_: If you want people to nod in agreement, write a detailed comparation somewhere.
<max_> just got bored
<genii> Heh :)
<max_> so tried some
<max_> ubuntu has teh best package management
<Lynoure> teh indeed.
<max_> it took me 3 hours to find out how to install w32codecs in fedora
<max_> and i never did get flash working
<genii> max_ The Ubuntu community is much more helpful
<max_> yes
<max_> maybe someone can help
<max_> i cant find where to turn on the kmenu transparency
<max_> i ALWAYS forget where that is >> still dont remember after like 5 kubuntu installs
<genii> I never mess with it so I don't know where it could be found :)
<Jucato> max_: System Settings -> Appearance -> Style -> Effects tab
<Schuenemann> is there any way I could disable the mouse wheel feature of switching applications?
<max_> thanks
<Schuenemann> when used at the task bar
* genii starts a pool on release date for Mythbuntu
<fdoving> Schuenemann: not that i'm  aware of, you can try to ask in #kde, please let me know if you find out how.
<Jucato> dunno if that's possible...
<Schuenemann> k
<max_> some of the choices in the adept installer (add remove programs) are grayed out, how do i fix this?
<Jucato> max_: choices, as in apps?
<max_> yes
<Jucato> dapper or edgy? have you tried checking the "Unsupported" and the "proprietary software" options?
<max_> edgy
<max_> and yes
<Jucato> hm..
<genii> Perhaps some broken packages
<max_> almost half are grayed out
<codemonkey2> anyone know about zeus webservers? i need to get an apache .htacces with rewrites working
<genii> codemonkey2 Most ppl here would be apache ppl :)
<codemonkey2> yeah thought so
<codemonkey2> any ideas where to try :)
<genii> You are running zeus on ubuntu?
<codemonkey2> no
<Jucato> max_: try checking if you have the proper repositories enabled?
<codemonkey2> its on a shared host ive got
<codemonkey2> hate it
<max_> how do i do that Jucarto?
<genii> codemonkey2 I would look for an irc channel that is zeus specific
<codemonkey2> mmm hard
<Jucato> hm... wait.. I'm not sure that's the cause though...
<animimotus> Jucato: ./compil goes on but now I have : http://animimotus.pastebin.ca/294425
* Jucato takes a peek..
<Jucato> what are you trying to compile?
* Jucato doesn't read french, btw...
<sebastien__> salut all
<stefan__> I want to do a ssh tunnel from localhost:3307 to remote:3306
<stefan__> so I did ssh -L 3307:remote:3306 stefan@remote
<animimotus> Jucato: this one http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41180
<stefan__> I want know connect the remote mysql with localhost:3307
<stefan__> but I have no luck
<stefan__> can someon help?
<max_> ummm...i have a MAJOR problem
<max_> i uninstalled somthing, dunno what
<max_> but now my kubuntu is retarded, the graphics are stupid, i have no background, no pannel no anything
<Lynoure> retarded and stupid means what?
<max_> it looks old
<max_> its hard to describe
<max_> its "basuc"
<max_> basic*
<max_> i guess you would say
<abattoir> max_: a screenshot'd help
<max_> ummm
<max_> if i can fid a way to get to my kmenu
<max_> which is nonexistant right now
<abattoir> you can post it at imageshack.us or even paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<abattoir> max_: try the print screen button
<abattoir> else, Alt+F2->ksnapshot
<max_> and theres nothing to see, i have no background, no pannel no anything
<abattoir> are you in KDE?
<max_> yes
<abattoir> is the cursor an X ?
<max_> no
<abattoir> ok... how did you start konversation? or are you on another machine?
<max_> i did an improper shutdown (ctrl+alt+backspace) so it restarted konversation since it was up when i logged out
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> ne1 here uses wlassistant?
<max_> abattoir: is is possible to reinstall KDE?
<max_> i think KDE or KDM is my problem
<max_> somthing like that
<Lynoure> you could do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and see what happens
<max_> will try, brb
<abattoir> max_: yes, it's possible, but might not be necessary
<eMaX> I am having problems connecting to one of my repeaters (siemens gigaset 108) using wlassistant. It keeps telling me that the connection was not successful.
<nacho86> hi!
<zero-9376> hey can someone tell me how to set a default view profile in konqueror
<randler> If I change the domain on my computer, does that affect wether or not sudo works properly?
<ultm8> [14:21]  <ultm8> getting an error message that says can't write buffer /home/usr/.avast/log/avastgui.log to disk
<ultm8> [14:21]  <ultm8> any body got any clues
<max__> salut est ce que qq parle le francais svp
* genii sips a coffee and ruminates
<max_> my pannel is missing, how can i get it back?
<intelikey> alt+f2   type in    kicker
<Anon7885> sziasztok
<genii> ssh -l user 192.168.0.101
<genii> bleh wrong window :)
<max_> nothing happens when i do that
<intelikey> max_ did you hide it ?
<max_> no
<genii> max_ Instead od alt-f2 then try right-ctrl left-alt f1
<max__> help knunbuntu link in french please and sorry for my englich
<HailandKill> A kubuntu dapper file server is sharing a folder using nfs. If I type sudo mount freyja:/var/shared /mnt/shared, while it takes a while it does seem to mount correctly. my fstab reads http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39158/ Yet that doesn't seem to mount on boot, any ideas?
<intelikey> !fr max__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr max__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !fr | max__
<ubotu> max__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HailandKill> the workstation, a laptop, is also on dapper
<max__> thanks
<max_> intelikey: i was having problems with kdm or kde, one of the two and i did aptt-get intall kubuntu-desktop, it fixed it but my pannel is missin
<intelikey> max_ version ?    edgy ?
<max_> yes
<slow-motion> hallo
<intelikey> max_ try    gksu killall kicker && kicker
<max_> how do i get a terminal up?
<intelikey> or no     kdesu ^*
* Jucato thinks intelikey is dizzy...
<intelikey> max_ use the alt+f2
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<max_> ok, i did that
<max_> still no pannel
<genii> max_ does it give some informative message?
<max_> noi
<genii> eg: command not found     etc etc
<Jucato> max_: ok, press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol", go to Desktop -> Panels and check where the panel is or if it's suddenly hidden. reset it's position
<HailandKill> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<genii> !nfsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !rpc.nfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpc.nfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> darn botu
<HailandKill> :)
<intelikey> hmmm. max_  and if you still don't see it.   open konsole and run  "ps -A x | grep kicker | grep -v grep "   see if it's running      i suppose it could be erroring out.
<genii> intelikey Perhaps a stale lock file
<intelikey> genii does kicker use a lock file ?
<Jucato> no.. once in a while, a wrong mouse movement seems to have a nasty behavior of suddenly hiding or repositioning itself somewhere
<genii> I do not for certain know but I imagine it must
<intelikey> Jucato so it's a knows issue then ?
<genii> max_ when you run the command intelikey gave, does it show that kicker is running?
<Jucato> I know it... not sure if it's a general KDE bug, or Kubuntu one...
<Jucato> but it does happen... and has happened...
<intelikey> ok that's probably all this is then.   i'll go back to being an idiot elsewhere.
<capt_cosmo> Anybody knows if there's a nice mail-notification (local mbox) applet for kde?
<genii> Interesting... googlinf "missing kicker" "kde" produces results from gentoo sites about "missing kicker files" etc etc
<genii> Also kicker conf file
<Jucato> which is not the case here, I'm sure...
<genii> max_ does something like "sudo ps ax |grep kicker" show some process with that name running aside from grep?
<Jucato> genii: no need for the sudo
<genii> Jucato I wasn't sure, thx :)
<genii> Jucato is he still here? I have no sidebar in ircii
<Jucato> which side bar? channel list? nick list?
<genii> Nick list
<genii> Well, any sidebars actually
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Chat Window -> [ ]  Show channel nick list and quick buttons?
<Jucato> or did you accidentally resize them too small? :)
<genii> Jucato That would be all and well if I had some X server installed :)
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> what are you using?
<intelikey> /user lists all users on the channel     /whois <blah>   will tell you if someone is still on the server genii
<genii> This particular machine I am on is a minimalistic 6.06 server install, no X
<Jucato> irssi has no sidebars
<genii> ircii
<genii> not irssi
<Jucato> um..not familiar with it
<genii> forgot about the whois tho, need to familiarize with the ol command line again :)
<intelikey> genii both ^ are pasive tests,  you could /ping <blah> also,
<intelikey> or /ver <blah>
<genii> intelikey thx
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<genii> :) ubotu lives!
<intelikey> as noted.   :)
<genii> heh  /ping max_ = max_:No such nick/channel
<genii> So he's not unresponsive, just not here :)
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> genii: you forgot one '_'
<intelikey> Jucato no
<intelikey> there was max_  and max__ here a minute ago
<Jucato> yes, but not now
<intelikey> and max__ was looking for #*buntu-fr
<Jucato> the other max (max_) left minutes ago
<genii> Well he either got frustrated or found the answer LOL
* intelikey used "a minute ago" in the common american sense.  meaning 'yestergo' some undefined time in the not too distant past
<genii> AAARRGGG stupid autoinstall works perfectly now except 1 stupid little thing which eats at me
<genii> And to which there seems no entry to make in a preseed file
<HailandKill> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vikke> this may seem abit silly, but i accedently removed the bar in konqueror that shows File / View / Help and so on, how do i get it bakc? :P
<intelikey> genii thing being ?
<intelikey> vikke maybe f9
<intelikey> or ctrl+f9
<genii> intelikey kdm chunks out on first boot because for some reason 1280x1024 is default res to try. But 1024x768 works fine however is not first entry in xorg.conf even though I put (what I thought) a valid preseed directive for it
<vikke> intelikey: that shows the sidebar, ctrl + f9 doesnt seem to do anything
<intelikey> vikke try ctrl+m
<intelikey> vikke if that's not it  haller at jucato
<vikke> intelikey: wee, most irritating issue solved
<intelikey> :)
<genii> eg preseed file directive line: xserver-xorg xserver-xorg/config/display/modes select 1024x768 800x600 640x480
<genii> the exact same line with depth 16 instead of mode just above it worked fine
<intelikey> genii hmmm  but doesn't kubuntu default to reconfiguring xorg at boot time through some init script ?
<genii> intelikey Well, that would be the point of a preseed, to specify values which would be asked for normally etc
<Jucato> 
<genii> so idea being: flip machine o 1 time. It botts up and installs Kubuntu. Unplug network, reboot it. Boots up into kdm etc etc
<hyper_ch> hiho, is there a way to sync Kontact and Outlook?
<intelikey> genii but when you reboot it reconfigs    no ?
<genii> intelikey I do not think so because the preseed values for i810 driver, colour depth mouse type keubd layout  etc etc were all successfully configured in the preseed file
<genii> Just the default modes seem screwy
<michaelpo> how do you make gaim auto join a # of certain server?
<intelikey> hmmm genii    if it's not in /etc/init.d/somethingoranother  idk.
<intelikey> back later maybe.
<genii> intelikey I'm dissecting the entire thing now
<genii> bleh
<genii> Jucato Any ideas on that?
<MuJ> I just noticed my multimedia keys work without tweaking in edgy but how can I config what happens from which button?
<Jucato> genii: on?
<Jucato> genii: as you can see, I'm using Konvi :P
<Jucato> er nvm...
<Jucato> thought it was a CTCP version request :P
<genii> Jucato What preseed value or boot parameter may specify to use 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024
<genii> Heh :)
<Jucato> hm... not sure... vga=791?
<genii> hmm interesting
<Jucato> I tend not to mess with boot stuff...
<genii> :) I understand
<Jucato> although I'm dying to throw out USplash and use Splashy instead...
<genii> I think I need to go make a coffee run and think about it on the front step with a cig
<jtmoney> how do i install the 686 kernel? it says it's "obsolete" now =(
<jtmoney> no, i don't want to compile one from scratch
<Jucato> why do you need the 686 kernel?
<Jucato> !generic | jtmoney
<ubotu> jtmoney: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<jtmoney> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> finally, an intelligent response to that :)
<x-factor_> !italian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtmoney> Jucato: thank you hah
<x-factor_> !italian languadge
<Jucato> !it | x-factor_
<ubotu> x-factor_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jtmoney> now one more quesiton... why is kubuntu so much faster than opensuse? ;)
<Jucato> hahaha
<jtmoney> i'm serious, suse crawled on my machine
<x-factor_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<x-factor_> !set language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about set language - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> Jucato: have you recompiled your kernel?
<montoya> Hi, kdevelop is translated on italian?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: hm.. just last week, but just as an exercise... didn't absolutely needed to
<Schuenemann> does it really get faster? worth it?
<Jucato> haven't noticed, tbh
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<Schuenemann> how much time did it take?
<Jucato> compiling? didn't notice either. I slept through it lol
<Schuenemann> many hours huh?
<Jucato> not that many, I think...
<jellybear> hi there
<Schuenemann> I'll pass... you didn't notice any change
<Jucato> Schuenemann: probably because my hardware didn't need special kernel stuff...
<Jucato> Schuenemann: also, I didn't really configure or optimize the kernel I built... was too scared to do that lol
<Schuenemann> well, what changed then?
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago!!! (belated) merry christmas!! :)
<Jucato> Schuenemann: new kernel :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<dimitris> hi
<Schuenemann> new kernel, but the same as the old one?
<dimitris> kaneis apo greece;
<Schuenemann> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Jucato> Schuenemann: 2.6.19 kernel using (most of) the config of the default Kubuntu Edgy kernel
<Schuenemann> the version is not stable?
<seb_> hi
<Jucato> Schuenemann: what do you mean? 2.6.19.1 is the latest stable kernel version
<Jucato> Schuenemann: I used this guide: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/CompilingYourOwnKernel
<Schuenemann> I don't get it
<Schuenemann> what version you had before?
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe is that Hawk's guide?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: the default Edgy kernel is 2.6.17-xx
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sort of :)
<jellybear> q: i have a kubuntu 6.10 installed on a usb-stick, which seems to run fine except one important detail: network connections. when running /etc/init.d/networking (or dhclient3 respectively) as root it keeps telling me "Permission denied" upon running /lib/dhcp3-client/call-dhclient-script. checked access rights on all libraries involved and their containing directories and they seem to be ok. tried to remove and add user/group
<jellybear> dhcp with ids 101/100 - no success. tried 'apt-get install --reinstall dhcp3-client' - no success either. any ideas as of what might be the problem?
<seb_> does someone know how to make konquerror use the buttos back/forw from ones mouse? they works with firefox but not with konquerror :s
<Schuenemann> isn't the new version available as update? you had to recompile it yourself?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: the kernel version that I compiled was 2.6.19
<Jucato> and no, there's no 2.6.19 kernel available yet for Dapper
<Schuenemann> but you're using edgy!
<Jucato> Schuenemann: no problem there
* Jucato scratches his head..
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> getting sleepy lol
<Jucato> 2.6.19 is not available for Edgy yet
* genii examines his bellybutton lint
<Jucato> ew?
<Schuenemann> do you compiled because it was not available yet?
<Schuenemann> so
<Jucato> <Jucato> Schuenemann: hm.. just last week, but just as an exercise... didn't absolutely needed to
<Schuenemann> confusing
<Jucato> I compiled it because I wanted to learn/see how it was done
<Schuenemann> ok
<Jucato> I don't need to compile a kernel because of hardware or anything. I just wanted to.
<genii> Jucato did you menuconfig or hand editing ? ;)
<Jucato> and I compiled a kernel that was not available in Edgy yet
<Jucato> genii: xconfig?
<Jucato> I just used the guide I posted above...
<Jucato> I'm no kernel expert, so...
<genii> Jucato I'm sure you will be soon :)
<Schuenemann> the guide does not cover optimization
<Jucato> <Jucato> Schuenemann: also, I didn't really configure or optimize the kernel I built... was too scared to do that lol
<Schuenemann> I see
<genii> On my old RH I used to recompile my kernel every 2 weeks or so LOL
<Schuenemann> masoquism?
<genii> Schuenemann USB devices :)
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to check out http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: covers optimization?
<Schuenemann> genii: infrared?
<Admiral_Chicago> i dunno, i just found the link now
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> baaad Admiral_Chicago... :P
<genii> Schuenemann No, mainly at that time non-standard mass-stoage like obscure reader such as sddr-51 sandisk smartmedia reader etc etc
<Admiral_Chicago> no i don't think it does
<genii> Stupid little cheapo things you need kernel support somehow for
<Schuenemann> optimization might be very specific, hard to put in a guide
<Jucato> yeah, but maybe general guidelines for specific optimizations lol
<genii> I did a recompile for the bonding driver before too for testing
<genii> Also if you want an MPI or other type cluster kernel you will need to learn compiling
* Jucato is glad he doesn't have exotic hardware...
<Schuenemann> I have a book about that, but it's very old
<genii> Jucato :)
<hyper_ch> why do I get this error message: "Could not start process for imap" in KMail/Kontact?
<Schuenemann> 1996
<genii> Your email server only uses pop?
<hyper_ch> genii: nope, it's imap... works perfectly with TB
<genii> hyper_ch Ah OK :) No immediate other ideas then
<hyper_ch> genii: could it be because I'm on xubuntu?
<genii> hyper_ch Well, that Kmail/Kontact works there at all is a bit surprising
<hyper_ch> genii: why shouldn't it work?
<genii> hyper_ch Normally dependant on stuff in kde-core etc etc
<hyper_ch> genii: I run quite a few kde appz:  k3b, amarok, konversation, krdc, krfb, kopete, kftpgrabber, ....
<genii> amarok is not neccesarily a kde app but OK I see you must somewhere have the kdelibs then
<fdoving> the apps usually start whatever they need to run, in the background.
<genii> I would usually think the point to running xfce would be to rid the clutter etc LOL
<hyper_ch> genii: I don't like the KDE Desktop much but some of the appz are really great
<genii> hyper_ch Well, anyhow... some clue may be found in the system logs... have you looked there yet?
<genii> hyper_ch Also may be informative if the same apps work when run from kde but not xfce. Could be some issue relating to where the user conf files are.
<hyper_ch> genii: no, haven't yet
<hyper_ch> evolution also works fine but I'd rather use Kontact
<Schuenemann> houw about thunderbird?
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Schuenemann> how*
<genii> hyper_ch /var/log/messages   or /var/log/syslog may have some hints
<Schuenemann> hyper_ch: tried thunderbird?
<hyper_ch> genii: syslog shows nothing
<hyper_ch> Schuenemann: tb works
<hyper_ch> Schuenemann: that's what I use up to now
<Schuenemann> don't you like it?
<fdoving> hyper_ch: ~/.xsession-errors might have some hints.
<paulw_vm> hyper_ch: I don't know how you're starting Kmail but you might want to start it in a terminal as that will sometimes display errors.
<Schuenemann> paulw_vm: all the times, to me
<hyper_ch> running from terminal helps :)   http://www.phpfi.com/188673
<hyper_ch> Schuenemann: I would like a PIM and KMail has one advantage over TB... when you forward emails in KMail you can edit the content of the forwarded email... you can't do that in TB or Evolution.....
<hyper_ch> why does it say unknown protocol "imap"?
* genii thinks about PINE
<paulw_vm> Schuenemann: yes, me too.
<Schuenemann> hyper_ch: I never noticed that, but maybe there's an extension
<fdoving> hyper_ch: do you have the package 'kdepim-kio-plugins' installed?
<Schuenemann> paulw_vm: I found this: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<hyper_ch> fdoving: nope, that wasn't... isntalling it now
<fdoving> hyper_ch: that'll do it. i guess.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: yes, now I only need to set the account data correctly :)
<hyper_ch> I'm still confused about this Plain, login, ..... things... don't have that on TB
<genii> yes kio-plugins looks to be the most obvious culprit here
<fdoving> hyper_ch: plain is OK if you can use secure imap, tls/ssl somehow. if not, try to use something else.
<genii> you may need notls sometimes
<hyper_ch> fdoving: I think it's no ecryption and "login"
<KaIxOk> Ciao
<KaIxOk> mi potete aiutare
<KaIxOk> ??
<Schuenemann> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fdoving> !it | kaixok
<ubotu> kaixok: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: You know you can use a different desktop and run KDE apps right? :)
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: yes, that's what I'm doing :) I run Xfce
<DaSkreech> WEll done :)
<hyper_ch> just two more questions on Kmail: How can I make that when sending email that KMail will put the message into the sent box of the imap account? And how can I download all messages (and attachments) automatically for offline usage?
<fdoving> hyper_ch: you can select the folder for sendt messages for each identity. in the identity config, under advanced.
<wanatroo> does someone use a mouse with more than 3 buttons in konquerror?
<fdoving> hyper_ch: as for the latter, you must select 'Disconnected IMAP' when adding the account.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: thx :)
<ankan_> I have a swedish keyboard but not all keys are showing a light in "xkbwatch"
<ankan_> any ideas how I can go about to debug this?
<dropsl> hi
<Schuenemann> !se |  ankan_
<ubotu> ankan_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<hyper_ch> fdoving: and where can I connect an identity with a certain email account? I have for multiple domains multiple IMAP accounts :)
<Schuenemann> might help :p
<dropsl> i have a problem. kpowersave does not display the charge state of the battery... so i have to look manually in /proc/acpi/battery... does anoyne how to fix this? acpid and powersaved daemons are running...
<genii> heh os390 ...damn fine batch processor that
<fdoving> hyper_ch: not sure you can do that on accounts, you can however do it on mailboxes, rightclick -> properties -> sender , or something like that.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: thx :)
<dropsl> acpi -b does return something right though... but why does kpowersave not recognize this?
<genii> Crap is sysbell \7 or \13 ? I forgot
<paulw_vm> Schuenemann: thx for the link, took forever to load with daughter playing online games on wife's machine  :)
<genii> eg :   echo $'\#'
<genii> nvm 7
<lokeey> everyone here a kubuntu user?
<hyper_ch> nope
<genii> perhaps *ubuntu then LOL
<lokeey> heheh...right
* genii looks sideways at hyper_ch
<lokeey> i got a quick one...
<lokeey> i'm using Kubuntu Edgy...
<lokeey> just got a new monitor...Widescreen...HANNS-G...
<genii> And evrything looks stretched out?
<lokeey> tweaked the settings...still have what appears to be a 1024x768 or 1280 res...although, the clarity is much improved...
<lokeey> anyone have similar monitor?
<Pirate-king> what is a good program to interface with an ipod?
<cathal> update manager seems to only pick up security updates and not all updates, is it supposed to only do security updates?
<TheDebugger> Pirate-king: Amarok does it
<Pirate-king> ok
<genii> cathal No, all updates for whatever you have installed. Just there are not tons of them usually
<lokeey> yeah...somewhat stretched out...looked blurry...but it looks better now
<lokeey> genii, yes...so now i'm just wondering...how i can get it down to look a bit smaller without losing the clarity
<cathal> genii: thx, its just i ran full upgrade in adapt recently and it picked up loads of updates that the update manager didn't
<Pirate-king> what kind of firewall is in kubuntu?
<Pirate-king> and antivirus?
<genii> lokeey Perhaps pick some resolution that gives 16:9 aspect ratio eg:1980x1020 or1280x720
<lokeey> right...yeah i've done that...i even ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which helped a lil
<genii> cathal upgrade is different than update
<cathal> genii: yea i taught so, just makin sure thx
<genii> cathal upgrade = go to next kernel version/app version etc etc   update = get neccessary fixes
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu's wiki is timing out constantly...
<hyperactivecrond> d'oh firewall
<hyperactivecrond> nvm
<hyper_ch> fdoving: do you know how I can create pgp keys for us with kontact?
<genii> lokeey when you look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf file does it have a display mode like that under section where DefaultDepth    and so on is?
<fdoving> hyper_ch: don't know, kgpg might help you.
<lokeey> genii, yes...
<genii> lokeey Well, OK then it likkely already using the proper resolution
<lokeey> and it has the modes in there...1440x900
<genii> So it would likely be in Monitor sections someplace
<genii> eg Default Screen or similar
<lokeey> yeah
<genii> <- AFK, customer
<lokeey> brb
<hatta> holy crap, I installed a png icon theme and suddenly kde is usable
<hatta> man I was almost going to go back to fluxbox too
<lokeey> hahah...
<lokeey> fluxbox is cool
<hatta> yeah I still like it, but I'd like this box to have a desktop anyone can use
* genii sips a coffee
<lokeey> damn! think i'll go make myself one, too!
<genii> Interesting... I forced the xorg.conf file resolutions by cp over a known good config during the automated install but now it just keeps restarting the system log and no kdm
<lokeey> hmmm...mine crashed a few minutes before i jumped in here for help
<genii> methinks I need to just install 1 system conventioanlly then create a preseed from that install
<lokeey> that's what i was trying to do when i got this monitor...and now i can't get sound from amarok
<lokeey> i was also using easyubuntu...and now i'm having probs with that, too
<genii> lokeey :(
<tony_> im looking for small mp3 player that that allow skin costomization .there was one for linux , i forgot the name . is it beep or bep or somehting
<ccc> tony_: beep-media-player possibly
<tony_> thanks
<ccc> bmp
<lokeey> i'll figure it out, tho...no big deal
<Guard] [an> what's a good emule clone ?
<lokeey> aight...gonna get at this Gears game
<lokeey> thnx for ur help, genii
<genii> lokeey np, have fun
<tony_> how can i stop some apps to start on kubuntu startup ???? such as amarok
<wmcinnis> hi i got a question iam trying to install this program and iam getting this error .: 1565: linux.config: not found
<citr0n> Hello. My KWallet loses all my passwords when I restart my computer. Anyone knows a way to fix this problem?
<hyperactivecrond> wmcinnis: what program
<hyperactivecrond> are you using apt-get to install it?
<hyperactivecrond> are you compiling it from source?
<wmcinnis> its dazuko
<wmcinnis> its a kernel module
<hyperactivecrond> do you have kernel source installed?
<wmcinnis> yes
<wmcinnis> i think its in this program
<hyperactivecrond> uh no
<hyperactivecrond> probably not
<wmcinnis> well i went into the file
<wmcinnis> and ran ./configure
<wmcinnis> and got the same error
<hyperactivecrond> ok well do me a favor and run uname -r and tell me what that outputs
<hyperactivecrond> (from a terminal)
<wmcinnis> 2.6.17-10-386
<hyperactivecrond> ok, do sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17
<wmcinnis> linux-source-2.6.17 is already the newest version.
<TheDebugger> Anyone has the dumb problem of having his statusbar in amarok messed up when playing a song?
<TheDebugger> It displays HTML instead
<hyperactivecrond> wmcinnas: cd /usr/src/; ls
<wmcinnis> dazuko.tar.gz  linux  linux-headers-2.6.17-10  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic  linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2  mga-vid.tar.gz  modules
<hyperactivecrond> wmcinnas: tar -xjvf linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2
<hyperactivecrond> wmcinnas: sudo tar -xjvf linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2
<hyperactivecrond> sorry need the sudo
<wmcinnis> got it
<wmcinnis> had to remove dash
<hyperactivecrond> uh you need the dash iirc
<hyperactivecrond> oh i get it
<hyperactivecrond> in linux-source
<hyperactivecrond> nvm
<hyperactivecrond> after tar finsishes, try recompiling your package
<hyperactivecrond> s/package/program
<hate> anyone here have any experience with nvidia driver install.. .im new to linux and need some help
<steveire> Anyone have a relatively new installation and able to tell me kubuntu font defaults?
<hate> steveire i can tell you if you tell me what im looking for... just installed 30 min ago
<steveire> hate: Ok, well I'll see if I can give you a hand first. I don't know about NVidia, but what is your question?
<trappist> !nvidia > hate
<hate> ty
<steveire> I'm looking for the font defaults for kubuntu. KMenu > System settings > Fonts or something. Can someone tell me which fonts are used for each type?
<Lam_> is there a faster way to perform this tasK? :: $ md5sum A/* > A.md5  $ md5sum B/* > B.md5  $ cat A.md5 B.md5 > C.md5
<steveire> Lam_: Join them with &&?
<Lam_> steveire: not what i had in mind, but thanks for the suggestion
<steveire> Lam_: md5sum A/* > A.md5  && md5sum B/* > B.md5  && cat A.md5 B.md5 > C.md5
<steveire> You could use python
<tony_> is there mail notifier that can check hotmail accounts ???
<tony_> and stay in system try
<tony_> ?
<steveire> Lam_: Could you look in kcontrol > fonts and tell me what defaults you have?
<Lam_> sans serif
<steveire> tony_: I think kmail does notifications
<Lam_> except for fixed width. that one is monospace
<born> hello
<steveire> Lam_: Hmmm, My fonts look quite crap. I've done a minimal install, and I remember them looking better before.
<tony_> i used kmail, but it wont look at the hotmail.
<tony_> im using tunderbird onw
<tony_> problme with hotmail is that  pop and smtp is not known to public. so i can not set that up
<steveire> tony_: gotmail?
<tony_> :|
<Lam_> steveire: try turning antialiasing for fonts on, with full hinting
<tony_> i will check that out on google
<tony_> thanks
<genii> Heh think i have the resolution thing licked but I'll know after another complete automated install :)
<steveire> Lam_: I've got that already. RGB hinting. The fonts look like they did under dapper. I don't know what changed in edgy to make them look nicer. I'll get a livecd or something.
<genii> commented examples in the conf file = wrong syntax
<steveire> tony_: sudo aptitude install gotmail
<hastesaver> Hi, I just switched to KDE and it looks ugly (maybe i've changed something); how do I revert all changes? is it ok to delete ~/.kde ?
<tony_> steveire thanks
<Lam_> steveire: i don't use a sub pixel hinting. i just use full hinting style
<animimotus> after a rm -rf ~ could my sister retrieve her datas ?
<Lam_> animimotus: nope. you're pretty much screwed
<Lam_> animimotus: i did that on my Desktop once. it was horrible
<steveire> Lam_: Cheers. I'll check it out. I'll have to restart applications to wsee effects...
<hastesaver> animimotus, find a recovery expert. Usually, yes. Don't muck about with it yourself (or even boot); you might ruin it
<Chousuke> it's possible, but you probably need an expert to do it :P
<animimotus> sp no way ? with a live cd ?
<tony_> reading the site . that way to complex for me to configure ..
<animimotus> * so no way ?
<hastesaver> animimotus, cough up enough money, and you're sure to get most of your data back :-)
<Lam_> animimotus: if you really want to try to recover the data, try not altering the disk. any continuous disk writes could potentially destroy the data by writing over it
<genii> animimotus Thats about right
<animimotus> so with what kind of command on tools ?
<animimotus> * or
<hastesaver> animimotus, see http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4500482.stm There's a lot that experts can do; but probably rm -rf is worse than "physical" accidents :-)
<steveire> animimotus: Look up hirens boot cd. Might help
<steveire> rm -rf is dangerous
<genii> You need a diskeditor etc
<steveire> Alias rm to rm -i if I were you.
<hastesaver> animimotus, and in general, install libtrash and all that stuff...
<hastesaver> steveire, bad idea. I know people who've gotten used to *always* typing \rm instead of rm :-)
<steveire> hehe
<genii> Then you need to have some idea where the first entry is for the files, find it, change some bytes back to make the sectors think data is on it etc etc.... horrible horrible stuff
<hastesaver> steveire, I've aliased rm to "rm -v". I've learnt to be careful, but the couple of types I've done something wrong; I've been able to stop before too much bad happens. Without the "-v", you might wait a long time, wonder why it's taking so long, before reaching epiphany :-)
<karmikaze> anyone else get beryl problems where windows come up just black
<genii> You could try gddrescue if you're really desperate but I doubt it would work too well
<hastesaver> animimotus, packages: libtrash (no use now), e2undel, foremost, gddrescue (any others?)
<MrVincent> Hey guys I'm having some problems with my Kubuntu installation. I had an old 20Gig Hard Drive and a 3.2Gig on, the 3.2 one with Windows ME on it. I booted on the Kubuntu live CD and went to install it. When came the disk choice part, I chose the 20 Gig and the 3.2 was not supposed to be touched. Now neither of the disks boot correctly, the 3.2 alone mentions Grub even if Linux is not supposed to be on it and the 20 Gig says it has 
<Ardarandir> MrVincent: so you have your small harddisk configured als being first one
<hastesaver> animimotus, two more, mondo and recover. Thanks to you, I now have a list of packages I plan to try :-)
<animimotus> hastesaver: ^^
<MrVincent> Yes, if I unplug the 20Gig and boot on the 3.2, it talks about Grub. During Kubuntu's installation I chose to install it on the 20g and leave the 3.2 untouched. How come now the 3.2 talks about Grub when the 20g is not plugged?
<Ardarandir> MrVincent: i guess, grub has been installed in the bootsector of the 3.2 GB one, but coz you switched your disks in your BIOS, it is not linked correctly
<animimotus> hastesaver: so could we try together ?
<MrVincent> So you mean Windows ME is still there?
<genii> MrVincent because grub likes to be on the master boot record of the first hard drive.
<Ardarandir> MrVincent: coz GRUB has been written to the 3.2-Bootsector
<Ardarandir> MrVincent: sure
<genii> yes, ME/Windoz still there
<hastesaver> animimotus, except that I haven't lost any important data, and can afford to make mistakes or try sub-optimal solutions. :-)
<Ardarandir> MrVincent: its just the bootsector...
<Ardarandir> MrVincent: do a "map (1,0) (0,1)" or like that to the GRUB-bootmenu
<Ardarandir> MrVincent: which is to be changed via /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ardarandir> wth "nano" e.g.
<Ardarandir> i gotta reboot for a new kernel... good luck!
<genii> MrVincent If you hit ESC when grub message starts do you get a selection to choose from?
<genii> (that is the normal mode of operation)
<VR_> how do i get the latest amarok version in dapper?
<MrVincent> Right now I'm putting back the 20 G in
<MrVincent> So I have both of them
<genii> MrVincent if grub is properly seeing the file menu.lst on the 20g, hitting ESC when it starts with grub stage 1.5 etc should pull up a list of operating systems it knows about
<MrVincent> Yeah
<genii> MrVincent 3.2G = /dev.hda  20G = /dev/hdb   etc
<MrVincent> The problem was that grub didn't see the 20G at all :)
<genii> */dev/hda*
<MrVincent> Yeah I know that...
<MrVincent> Hey btw once you have Dapper installed, is it easy to switch to Edgy?
<genii> MrVincent I would assume (normally) That 3.2 is master on first IDE cable and 20g is slave on master IDE cable?
<MrVincent> Yeha
<genii> OK, so hopefully linux was put to /dev/hdb2 and not some partition of /dev/hda then by mistake (very common mixup)
<MrVincent> Well I chose hdb in the installation
<MrVincent> Shouldn't be on hda
<genii> MrVincent Did you tell grub to install to hdb or to hda?
<genii> hda= preferred
<MrVincent> It didn't ask for Grub
<MrVincent> It asked for Kubuntu itself
<Ardarandir> re
<genii> During install--- it has some part where it asks where to put the bootloader usually. The second mistake would be to say put it on /dev/hdb or /dev/hdb2     etc etc
<genii> instead of master boot record on first drive eg: /dev/hda
<MrVincent> I'm installing DApper btw
<genii> but if 3.2 shows grub prompt likely it installed there
<genii> MrVincent it is the same in any *ubuntu install
<MrVincent> Oh... Well it's booting fine now anyway
<MrVincent> Grub popped and I chose Kubuntu, yay it works :)
<genii> Heh :) Good. To see the windoze as a selection, as before, hit ESC before grub starts to boot an OS
<MrVincent> Well Windows was in the list
<MrVincent> But why would I choose it over Kubuntu anyway :P
<genii> :)
<MrVincent> I kept it because that's the last Hard Drive with ME fully upgraded I could get, they don't let you download the updates anymore. Our first comp too
<genii> Win ME = seriously borked more than usual M$ stuff anyhow
<MrVincent> Alright so now I have Ubuntu on a 200G at my mother's place and Kubuntu on a 20G at my father's... What a great way to start using Linux and learn :) Heh and I received Redhat and Fedora CDs for Christmas ^^
<genii> MrVincent if you like checking out all the linux flavours go to distrowatch.com :)
<MrVincent> Alright
* hyperactivecrond mates his face to his sheetrock wall
<genii> I use some embedded distros like what comes with Asterisk@home  (Centos) etc or Linuxrouter (later Coyote)
<jason__> .
<MrVincent> Hey was it you that found a DNS for me last night when I was trying to connect to the internet? In the Ottawa area? How did you do it?
<genii> MrVincent Yes :) Glad you remembered
<genii> MrVincent as it happens I work for a Toronto ISP, we used to have Magma as our wholesale DSL supplier so I knew about their setup
<MrVincent> I see, could you give me the DNS again? It wasn't saved with the installation
<genii> MrVincent LOL alright give me a minute
<Admiral_Chicago> irvin: type this. /join #ubuntu-chicago
<MHK> did somebody install Openoffice2.1?
<jason__> hello everyone
<genii> MrVincent dns1.magma.ca = 206.191.0.203  dns2.magma.ca = 206.191.0.139
<MrVincent> Thanks a lot
<genii> np
<jason__> im brand new to kubuntu...and am wondering how to get flash player and java to work in firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MHK> !restricted
<jason__> use the restricted depository??
<MHK> !restricted | MHK
<ubotu> MHK: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MHK> restricted
<Narada> hi guys; what do i add to my sources.lst if i want a package from feisty?
<genii> Narada Exact same layout as any dapper or edgy just change those to read feisty instead
<Narada> genii: hmm can i have both edgy and feisty in my sources
<genii> Narada You are running feisty or some other and only want a package from there??
<Narada> genii: running edgy but want trac from feisty
<genii> mixing dists = no good
<genii> I wouldn't do it
<Narada> genii: yeah but the trac in edgy is f*cked
<Narada> they should backport it :(
<Narada> which they haven't done
<Narada> i just don't understand why they don't have one tree so everyone can share in the releases
<genii> !trac
<ubotu> trac is an open source, enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software development projects. Look here for a Trac How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTracHowto
<genii> bah doesn't say what subdir in repo
<Narada> genii: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/trac/+bug/76332
<Narada> genii: rejected
<genii> If you know what subdir you could add just that line and chance it...but again I would say it is risky business
<Narada> sigh this sucks :)
<Narada> s/:)/:(/
<MrVincent> Alright brb
<TheDebugger> I want a libgpod backport so i could get album arts on my ipod..
<dec_> is there a way to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu from terminal?
<Narada> just makes me want to go back to single tree distros
<genii> wtf? automated netboot install went AOK but empty xorg.conf now .... BLEH
<Narada> dec_: yeah just to a google search there's plenty of pages with that info
<genii> !libnewt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnewt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<genii> !newt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> ubou You disappoint me :)
<genii> ^ ubotu
* genii gives up on mere cups of coffee and funnels the entire jug into an empty 2 litre pop bottle 
<mots> just wanted to install kde -dev packages
<mots> wasn't able to do so, as
<mots> libarts1-dev:
<mots>   Hngt ab: libarts1c2a (=1.5.4-0ubuntu1), aber es wird 1.5.5-0ubuntu1 installiert.
<mots>   Hngt ab: libartsc0-dev (=1.5.4-0ubuntu1), aber es wird 1.5.5-0ubuntu1 installiert.
<genii> mots add devel  to the lists of repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> If I understand the german it is sayiong you have later versions already installed
<BeLinux> isch habe problm mit ISA
<cathal> with gftp, if a folder contains more than 2 subfolders, everthing with the 3rd subfolder and after is not transfered
<BeLinux> mots: wie aktiviere ich meine ISA PnP Netzwerkkarte in Kubuntu
<genii> cathal use wget
<fdoving> mots: you've found a "bug", the arts version numbers in edgy are lower than the ones at kubuntu.org, force a downgrade with apt-get install packagename=version
<fdoving> !de | belinux
<ubotu> belinux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> isch habe problam mit alle ISA
<genii> LOL
<BeLinux> k english then here
<BeLinux> hehe genii
<cathal> genii: cant don't have shell access on this perticular server
<BeLinux> how do i activate an ISA PnP Nic in Kubuntu?
<genii> BeLinux :)
<ibert> hi! does anybody know a manual for the syntax of the authorized_keys2 file? I want to activate only some few commands.
<genii> BeLinux your better bet is to specify irq addfress etc in /etc/modules
<BeLinux> genii my programmin skills are limited...IRQ? well..its a PnP card
<genii> eg 3c905  <new line>  alias eth1 3c905 irq=5 addr=220    <-- like so
<BeLinux> what is isapnp? is there an easy way of doing it?
<BeLinux> oh i see..well..i can try that..but can i do this over a GUI?
<genii> BeLinux What is the model of your nic? Some have a way to use a dos boot disk with a small config program with which to set the hardware for old OS like win95 etc
<BeLinux> code of any kind causes headdache to me..
<BeLinux> ATI Telesyn 2000 PnP ISA
<BeLinux> this card runs out of the box in stinkin windows
<BeLinux> wondering why not in linux
<genii> BeLinux You can use sudo Konsole then open it in some editor like nano
<genii> BeLinux If you can and still have windoze, go to control panel there and write down the irq etc etc it uses there.
<genii> Then need to find which module or chipset it needs
<genii> (for linux operation)
<BeLinux> no config tool for ISA cards out there?
<genii> BeLinux especially if it is an OEM intel EEPro, no
<BeLinux> by the way at startup, at the very beginning i see isapnp and then the name of my card!
<BeLinux> but in the GUI its nowhere...
<genii> Perhaps you have multiple nics?
<BeLinux> genii: i eliminated  windows and microsoft out of my life
<genii> If more than just eth0 sometimes an entry in /etc/network/interfaces  for extended ethX is needed
<BeLinux> no microsoft products in my house now
<BeLinux> genii: yes, 2
<genii> BeLinux Then examine /etc/networking/interfaces   for an eth1   entry
<BeLinux> one is this one..realtek (ADSL),,ther other the ISA card for my  home network
<BeLinux> ok just a moment
<BeLinux> iface eth0 inet static
<BeLinux> address 127.0.0.1
<BeLinux> netmask 255.255.255.0
<BeLinux> only eth0
<BeLinux> thats my adsl realtek card
<genii> OK so then as a test: add in there auto eth1 <new line> iface eth1 inet dhcp               then save it. After you may need to restart networking by /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BeLinux> I LAG terribly here, sorry
<genii> BeLinux np
<genii> BeLinux you will have a disconnect btw from here when /etc/init.d/networking restart
<genii> If you get grief editing or running the network scrip use sudo
<BeLinux> i lag terribly
<genii> BeLinux Ok if that worked, in Konsole   ifconfig   should show  lo  eth0 eth1
<genii> perhaps others
<BeLinux> i will try it, just a moment
<genii> OK
<genii> Perhaps no IP for eth1 if no dhcp server there but thats ok
<BeLinux> only gives me eth0 ng lo ppp0
<BeLinux> linux doesnt like ISA..what a pitty..they say its friendly to old hardware ;)
<genii> BeLinux what is the exact make of the isa card?
<VR_> i think i have the same problem
<genii> eg: dlink 530TX     realtek 8139C    etc
<VR_> my card never worked
<genii> if pci and isa card same make, need to make an alias for second instance of module etc
<VR_> genii: how is that done?
<MrVincent> Hey guys no where I could get drivers for my HP Photosmart C6100?
<MrVincent> know*
<genii> VR_ in /etc/modules you put like so:  alias 8139NEW 8139  <new line> alias eth1 8139NEW <new line> alias eth0 8139
<BeLinux> genii: Allied Telesyn AT-2000 Plug and Play Ethernet adapter
<genii> As a primitive sample for 2 8139
<VR_> genii: i see
<VR_> thanks
<BeLinux> with  3 different connectors
<BeLinux> ne2000 compatibel
<jason__> can someone tell me what package i hafta install to get java to work within firefox
<genii> so in ne2000 compat use ne2k   as original module name
<BeLinux> ok i will try it
<genii> most novel ne2k compats use irq 3 and addr 200
<genii> sometimes 220
<jason__> im a new user and i cant seem to get java applets to work in firefox
<genii> AFK, need a walk :)
<MrVincent> So where could I get Photosmart c6100 drivers for kubuntu?
<BeLinux> genii, thanks see you later
<genii> BeLinux np, and good luck :)
<genii> wow, zaire
* genii thinks about nosferati
<genii> Since it's quiet :)  Anyone successfullt compile Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers under Edgy yet?
<genii> And my current puzzler: Is there an xserver-xorg directive in a preseed file for dapper automated netboot install that can override default /etc/X11/xorg.conf resolutions
<genii> If anyone solves that one before me and lets me know I'll buy you an official Ubuntu tshirt
<genii> :)
* genii contemplates scorched poultry
<faLUCE> Hi, thi is the result of configure script for a program "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!". Qt are installed, so which flag i have to add when launching configure?
<genii> faLUCE You are installing from source?
<faLUCE> genii: yes
<hackeron_> anyone know a method of realtime encryption of a directory where konqueror/nautilus will just ask for a password?
<mm260865> hi ppl:-] 
<genii> faLUCE have you compiled anything else on this same system before now? eg: does your system have the proper build-essential kernel-headers  linux-source     etc etc
<faLUCE> genii: already solved. thnks anyway
<mm260865> I need help!
<MrVincent> Hey people, i'm quite new to Linux and I was wondering if .run files downloaded from sourceforge could be trusted? I heard I should not download anything form the net... I'm dling HPLIP which I found from a link from the HP website itself, can it be trusted?
<genii> faLUCE :) good   was it -dev needed to be installed for the headers? Just curious
<ScarFreewill> whats a nice video converter?
<faLUCE> genii: kdebase-dev
<nixternal> MrVincent: what is wrong with the HPLIP in Kubuntu?
<genii> faLUCE thx
<genii> mm260865 What do you need help with?
<ZeroSystem> hello, i just installed kubunta when i couldnt enable the wireless network card and it tells me there is something wrong with the window application
<genii> The Dr is in :)   (willis that is)
<ZeroSystem> hi Dr.
<ScarFreewill> whats a nice video converter ? like one that i can convert avi to 3gp and stuffs
<genii> Geez both of those are proprietary AND widoze centric to boot
<genii> All -> flacc
<mm260865> I tried to install kde following the wiki "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskotp" and I can not
<genii> mm260865 Is there an error which appears when you do this?
<genii> eg: can't find package     or anything else
<mm260865> yes there is: it's says MD5Sum not the same!
<genii> mm260865 before the kubuntu-desktop install, then, use first:   sudo apt-get update
<mm260865> <genii> I did it already...and I ended up with the same error!
<smoothies> is there a way to make the icons of newly downloaded object not always pop up at the top left hand corner
<genii> mm260865 OK then. What version of ubuntu are you using now? Dapper, egy etc?
<genii> *edgy*
<mm260865> Ubuntu edgy
<genii> mm260865 So then check in /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure it also says edgy  in places and not something like dapper or feisty or hoary etc etc
<ZeroSystem> genii, i just installed kubunta 6.10 and it doesnt detects the wireless pci plus the window application things pops saying somethign is wrong with it what should i do ?
<smoothies> ZeroSystem, did u install ndiswrapper?
<genii> mm260865 If all dist names there match your real installed version, you may need to change the repository which is the default one in there, usually some format like http://COUNTRYCODE.archive.ubuntu.com       etc etc
<ZeroSystem> no i dont know what is that
<smoothies> ZeroSystem cuz you need ndiswrapper and then use the command: ndiswrapper -i wireless_pci_driver, to get it to work
<smoothies> you need to download the latest wireless pci driver from the company's website
<ZeroSystem> but company only support windows
<smoothies> ....
<smoothies> ZeroSystem that's why u need ndiswrapper...
<str> Hi all!
<genii> ZeroSystem Hello :) Yeah, ndiswrapper is the usual solution. For some Broadcom wireless you need other stuff like fwcutter and so on as well
<smoothies> ZeroSystem you still need to download the driver from the company's website
<smoothies> ZeroSystem it's supposed to be for windows
<smoothies> what's your wireless card?
<ZeroSystem> baffalo
<ZeroSystem> internal pci
<str> I have a wireless conection, and it works fine...  but, what could I do so that my connection always start when I login?
<wimpies> hi all, can you use krfb (remote desktop) in reverse mode (i.e. the viewer LISTENS to the server) ?
<smoothies> do u also run normal connection?
<smoothies> str that question was for u =)
<genii> Heh my earlier tshirt offer for the netboot solution is now off the table :) :) I have solved it
<wimpies> If not, how can I simulate this (as winVNC can ?)
<genii> baffalo is the brand name of the wireless card???
<str> smoothies: I only use my wireless conection here in the office, but when I'm @home I do not use it
<smoothies> ZeroSystem do you have more than the brand name for ur wireless driver tho?
<ZeroSystem> ya a sec let me get the module
<smoothies> str wait so the computer your trying to make wireless connect automatically, does that computer use a normal internet connection besides wireless?
<genii> mm260865 Are you still alive over there?
<smoothies> str cuz i'm thinking you could just disable the normal connection, and wireless would come on automatically
<smoothies> str i only use wireless on my desktop and it connects wireless during login
<str> smoothies: I disable the eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<mm260865> yes
<mm260865> I followed the instructions and I've got the same problem
<smoothies> str u mean it was disabled already?
<smoothies> ZeroSystem could you do lspci, and then it'll show and output ur wirless pci driver
<genii> mm260865 OK. What was the name of the archive in sources.list?
<str> smoothies: but I would like something like the windows system.. that it detects if I can reach the wireless network, and connects automatic.. not wait for me to connect to it
<genii> eg:  us.archive.ubuntu.com      nz.archive.ubuntu.com   etc
<smoothies> str you could try apt-get install wifi-radar, o and did u want to connect automatically to a specific network? and let me look at my wireless set up for a sec
<mm260865> <genii> wait a minute
<ZeroSystem> http://buffalotech.com/products/wireless/wireless-g-125-high-speed/wireless-g-125-high-speed-pci-adapter/
<ZeroSystem> this is the card
<genii> mm260865 OK.
<ZeroSystem> i am not useing kubantu now i dont have internet on it
<smoothies> ZeroSystem cool, pls follow the guide here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation, don't ignore the prerequisite section, be with u in a sec
<mm260865> <genii> that was it..."http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main kubuntu-default-setting 1:6.10....
<smoothies> lol i just put kbfx on and now i can't find system settings, one sec =)
<genii> mm260865 So Greece repository. You could try replacing gr part of the urls with another country near to you perhaps, then sudo apt-get update     then finally sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> matthew_ :)
<matthew_> hey genii guess what? my vnc connection didn't work! lol
<mm260865> <genii> will this update my system with the Kde version 4 greek or what?
<matthew_> good to see you, genii
<smoothies> str o in my system settings/network settings, in the configuration box of wlan0, i have connect at computer startup box checked
<str> smoothies: that wifi-radar is the same thing as the one that comes with kubuntu as default.. it only let's you connect to the one you tell it to connect..
<genii> mm260865 Every repository has multi-language installs. So no
<lerneaen_hydra> end user question: I have a fresh install of 6.10, and am having some bootloader issues. My main rig has 6 harddisks, and I've installed kubuntu on the "last" one. (two are PATA, four SATA, kubuntu installed on sddX). I've set up a small /boot partition (sdd1) and the main root partition (sdd3), and installed the bootloader to sdd (and not hda). When starting grub loads nicely, but I get an error 17, cannot m
<lerneaen_hydra> ount partition when trying to boot it. Any ideas?
<genii> mm260865 Whatever language you have now is what languaage gets installed
<smoothies> str cool, do you have the wlan0 thing start at computer start up? i'm thinking u have that already, but just double checking
<mm260865> thanks...
<lerneaen_hydra> (i've checked that it tries to load the correct partition)
<genii> mm260865 Np
<matthew_> genii, I get the message (on my work computer) that there is no server running on that port/address...
<mm260865> <genii> how can I reload my backuped sources.list?
<genii> matthew_ So is vncserver running on endpoint, router set up forwarding etc etc?
<str> smoothies: yes... if I do that, it will slow the booting  if it does not find the wireless connection (like if I move to other place) because it will try to connect with dhcp and it will not be able to do it
<matthew_> genii, I started vncserver from the CLI with "vncserver"...was that wrong?
<matthew_> genii, yeah, router set up...I'm thinking I didn't start the server correctly
<genii> mm260865 Where did you backup your sources.list to??
<genii> matthew_ Yeah try with the default as :1 and not :0 for xterm screen
<mm260865> <genii> wait a moment...
<genii> mm260865 I am here :)
<smoothies> str o, i'm not too sure then =( sorrie
<genii> mm260865 Before you tried to install kubuntu-desktop   from wiki instructions you made a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mm260865> <genii> yes
<smoothies> str maybe someone else might know, u might wanna try ask again =) sorrie
<smoothies> ZeroSystem was the guide pretty follow'able?
<genii> mm260865 Good. where did you cp /etc/apt/sources.list   /to ?
<ZeroSystem> ya
<mm260865> <genii> /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<ZeroSystem> another thing when i installed kubunta the window applecation thing doesnt work
<smoothies> i didn't see you card in the list provided on that wiki, but i think u can get it to work pretty well
<ZeroSystem> i dont know about i am just wondering
<smoothies> cuz when i installed mine, the list had other people reporting my card wouldn't work, but i had it working at the end so it was cool
<matthew_> genii, so        vncserver:1   ?
<genii> mm260865 Good. So now:  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list_backup /etc/apt/sources.list
<smoothies> what's the window application thing
<mm260865> <genii> thanks!
<genii> matthew The exact syntax I ferget atm :( But *extensive* man page for vncserver
<ZeroSystem> i think its the one that lets you open window application i dont remeber exactly
<ZeroSystem> it appeared when the driver disk was in
<genii> mm260865 :)
<genii> matthew_ BTW I solved the reboot into kdm has wrong default resolution issue :) Goes like a charm now
<jason__> genil   whats the line i need to put into konsole to install the plugin for java for firefox...i have java installed  but not the firefox plugin
<smoothies> ZeroSystem i'm a little confused about what u meant, could u say a little more
<ZeroSystem> hmm i dont know how to put it let me see
<ZeroSystem> a sec
<genii> jason__ sudo apt-get install jre1.4-mozilla-plugin
<jason__> ty
<matthew_> genii, beautiful!
<genii> jason__ Np
<matthew_> I'll take a look at the man pages tonight
<jellybear> hi there
<jason__> hmmmm what depo do i have to have enabled???
<genii> matthew_ I remember the big headache I had with vncserver was the default screen in the end
<jerp> multiverse probably
<genii> I would think so
<jellybear> have a strange rights problem: cannot execute any programs for user dhcp even though the access rights on all files involved seem to be set properly. any ideas?
<MrBallZ> !upgrade to edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade to edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !jre1.4-mozilla-plugin
<jellybear> i'm using edgy
<genii> sorry ubotu :)
<jellybear> well... sort of
<genii> perhaps jre in restricted? I dunno if Sun stuff is quite open-sourced
<genii> (otherr than OOo)
<MrBallZ> anyone knows the correct steps to upgrade to Edgy from Dapper, using the cd
<ScarFreewill> my gtalk just stoped working :\
<jerp> MrBallz  check out- http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ScarFreewill> that happend to any1 else?
<jerp> click on the banner  "Taking you to the edge"
<genii> Short upgrade answer: change in sources.list dapper to edgy and eliminate the cd header part so just CDROM://    etc then comment out out all internet repos. Then run sudo apt-get upgrade
<genii> well, update    then upgrade
<MrBallZ> genii: do you think I'll have issues with this ... Ihave the normal edgy cd , not the alternate
<genii> MrBallZ I did this by accident with the stock dist CDs. So i know it works. But you may want to do another way, like just do a clean install etc
<MrBallZ> i'll try that ... can you give me the line of your sources.list  for the cdrom ...
<genii> MrBallZ I am not at that machine now. But give me a minute
<genii> Just deb cdrom:/edgy main restricted      <-- thats all
<genii> perhaps :// with 2 slash
<tobre> Hi!
<lerneaen_hydra> does anybody even use the live-cd to install from?
<lerneaen_hydra> it seems to be quite unstable and a lot slower
<tobre> I have a very strange situation. When I suspend my laptop it just locked..
<genii> I am getting to prefer this netboot method
<tobre> locks up
<genii> OK, I need air and coffee :) Back ~5
<matthew_> 
<matthew_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          lerneaen_hydra, I used it to ins
<matthew_> tall from
<genii> whoah!
<genii> trippy
<matthew_> genii, did a bunch of weird stuff just happen in your irc client window?
<MrVincent__> Hey guys, how do I download firefox with adept? It's greyed out
<intelikey> greyed out ?
<intelikey> it's in main.
<intelikey> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<hate> ok got a vid card question if anyone has a second to help
<mm260865> <genii> finally I did...I changed .gr with .gb and now installs kde...
<intelikey> i wonder why i'm getting such veried results   "-:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 60.320 seconds"   "-:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 0.788 seconds"  lag from 0 to 47 to 0 again in one minute???
<ralph_> genii: Hi Thanks for you wireless link yesterday. I tried to make it work but in the end I gave up. I did a install of edgy. Now the system recognises the wireless card but I cannot bring up the interface. It just stays disabled.
<matthew_> intelikey, I was looking through my /home and I found my chat.txt file of the chat we had with dave_, lol
<intelikey> :)
<matthew_> lol, I was laughing so hard as I read it...gonna keep it around for awhile.
<hate> anyone know why i migth be getting a screen flicker every oh 10-20 seconds??
<mm260865> <genii> will I end up with KDE 4 or what?
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 11.648 seconds
<matthew_> intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 11.648 seconds   <--------- huh?
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 0.902 seconds
<matthew_> what is that for?
<intelikey> yes i'm getting all kinds of wierd times on that.
<intelikey> matthew_ do /ping matthew_
<jerp> what have you done since the last dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<intelikey> it should give a round trip time for two send/recieves
<matthew_> intelikey, but what's the point?
<ralph_> Can anyone help me get my wireless interface enabled?
<intelikey> matthew_ ?
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<matthew_> to do a ping of yourself? just to see how much lag there is?
<genii> hmm
<intelikey> ralph_ i can't but i can point you at the docs.
<intelikey> !wifi | ralph_
<ubotu> ralph_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> matthew_ yes.
<matthew_> intelikey, oh, ok.
<genii> did avalon ever get his tablet drivers compiled and working?
<intelikey> matthew_ cause my lag meter was going krazy.
<matthew_> lol
<intelikey> now at 21 seconds.
<intelikey> -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 40.713 seconds
<intelikey> makes no sense to me.
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mm260865> <genii> I ended up with KDE 3.5 is this correct?
<intelikey> and i see the reply from ubotu within one secnod....
<genii> mm260865 I would think so, yes
<genii> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<genii> bah no ver info :)
<intelikey> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<intelikey> !info kdecore
<ubotu> Package kdecore does not exist in any distro I know
<genii> intelikey Smartie pants ;)
<intelikey> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<genii> ver 5:47 ???? That *can't* be correct
<mm260865> Kubuntu comes with KDE 4. Why I ended up with KDE 3.5?
<intelikey> yes it is.   that's package version.  not app version
<genii> Ah ah yeah
<mm260865> <genii>Kubuntu comes with KDE 4. Why I ended up with KDE 3.5?
<genii> mm260865 I'm sure you have the latest whatever it is
<genii> likely 4.2 or so
<mm260865> can I change the default interface language from british to greek?
<intelikey> mm260865 kubuntu comes with kde 3.2   3.4   4.0   what version of "kubuntu"  do you have ?
<genii> he has edgy
<mm260865> I've got ubuntu edgy and I installed KDE desktop for variety!
<genii> I think you want System -> Language Support
<intelikey> <mm260865> can I change the default interface language <<< locales
<genii> I see there on my Dapper box "Greek, Modern" as a possible language to install
<mm260865> OK...<genni> but the version it's still 3.5 not 4.0 can I upgrade?
<intelikey> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<genii> mm260865 Yes, certainly. For whichever latest there may be, the=is should work:   apt-get upgrade kde
<mm260865> thanks <genii> I will try it right now!
<genii> possibly bleeding edge distro may be kde-devel
<miron_> how do i enable hibernate options in kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> should already be enable.
<unix_infidel> check your dmesg for acpi states available.
<miron_> it should?
<unix_infidel> you just have to enter the acpi state.
<miron_> i'm kind of new to linux, so what?
<unix_infidel> which laptop?
<miron_> dell inspiron 6000
<miron_> hibernate works on xubuntu
<[Relic] > Anyway to get flash to work with firefox (properly)?
<unix_infidel> it should either be in your log-off shutdown menu, or it should be delivered as part of a keybind.
<unix_infidel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<miron_> still kind of confused
<[Relic] > it works properly in mozilla but not firefox
<slougi> miron_: K-Menu -> logout
<slougi> you should see there hibernate and suspend options
<miron_> end current session, reboot, shut down
<miron_> that's all
<ralph_> intelikey: Thanks for the pointer to the docs. I have looked through the troubleshooting guide, I could not see what is the problem. The card is seen, iwconfig show the card but It does not have the essid or encryption key I set. Also when I try bring up the interface  just does not enable. Any ideas?
<slougi> miron_: interesting, are you using edgy?
<miron_> i think so
<miron_> if that's the current one
<slougi> yeah, 6.10
<miron_> yeah
<slougi> hmm, it Just Worked (tm) on my thinkpad, so I don't really know
<slougi> in general suspend/hibernate on linux is currently a bit icky
<slougi> there are several mutually incompatible implementations
<miron_> well, this is mildly annoying
<slougi> yes, I know
<miron_> but it works on xfce and gnome
<slougi> well, it's just a config issue then
<intelikey> ralph_ no sorry,  i'm kinda network illiterate, and content to stay that way.
<slougi> but I have no idea really how to fix it, sorry
<miron_> if i could enter a command or something, that would work too
<miron_> is there a specific command for hibernate?
<slougi> hmm, hold on for a sec
<miron_> and sleep, i use that too
<genii> miron_ Do you have a swap partition that is at least 1 1/2 times the total size of your physiacal Ram?
<miron_> i have a 2 gig swap partition, and 512 of ram
<faLUCE> hi. do you know anything about X11/extensions/scrnsaver.h: No such file or directory ?
<slougi> miron_: just to find out whether you use acpi or apm, if you enter "dmesg | grep -i apm" at a console, do you see a line "apm: overriden by ACPI"?
<intelikey> miron_ i don't use hibernate but yes. it can be called from the cli.    i don't know the command though.
<ralph_> intelikey: Me too, no nothing about wifi and networking. This is frustrating and getting me black eyes from cousin, who now has a low opinion of Linux.
<genii> Hmm OK... I have heard some probs relating to no swap or small swap which causes hibernate isssues but this seems not that
<miron_> uhh, bios not found
<miron_> [17179757.820000]  apm: BIOS not found.
<slougi> faLUCE: install x11proto-scrnsaver-dev
<intelikey> ralph_ ask in ##linux  maybe.
<faLUCE> slougi: let's try
<slougi> miron_: hmm. does it say anything about ACPI?
<miron_> nope
<intelikey> miron_ has acpi ?
<genii> So perhaps it is either turned off in bios or you have the 2nd type of power regulating
<miron_> but see, it isn't turned off in the bios, it works on windows, xfce, and gnome
<slougi> miron_: if you have any unsaved docs open, save them, and see if "sudo apm -s" suspends.
<[Relic] > nothing helpful there, guess I should probably just sack firefox and go back to mozilla since it is stable
<miron_> ok
<slougi> If it makes your house explode don't blame me though :)
<faLUCE> slougi: thnks, it works
<miron_> not my house, oh well
<miron_> no apm support in kernel
<slougi> faLUCE: no problem. usually missing X11 headers need x11proto-<something>
<slougi> miron_: right
<ralph_> intelikey: Too me it is looking like a problem with edgy. I put in the correct info and then hit the eneable button and it brings up the enableing dialog box for about 2 seconds and then that goes away and the interface remains disabled.
<slougi> miron_: for some reason the kernel isn't picking up any power saving stuff, or that's how I interpret the situation
<slougi> miron_: don't really have any suggestions... as I said, I never really looked into power saving stuff
<miron_> it isn't picking up any power saving stuff in the kernel, but it is on xfce and gnome?
<miron_> kde is weird
<slougi> are xfce/gnome on the same install?
<miron_> yes
<slougi> because kde *definitely* doesn't affect the kernel like that
<miron_> definetly doesn't or definitely shouldn't?
<slougi> definitely cannot
<miron_> i think i may switch back to gnome now
<slougi> heh
<slougi> in any case, it is some sort of configuration issue. what exactly is broken I cannot tell.
<miron_> wtf was that
<miron_> oh well
<miron_> so, what did you just say?
<miron_> slougi was it?
<slougi> miron_: sorry?
<slougi> ah
<slougi> [23:35]  <slougi> in any case, it is some sort of configuration issue. what exactly is broken I cannot tell.
<slougi> so, nothing important
<boggystudios> does anyone in here use cedega
<brandon_> I installed it, but it didn't work for me, kept bugging out.
<brandon_> do you use it?
<boggystudios> yeah
<boggystudios> i am having trouble getting the sound to work in Civilization 4
<boggystudios> after I installed the 1.61 patch
<brandon_> oh there is a way you can force OSS sound in some file that fixes it i believe
<brandon_> 1.61 patch?
<brandon_> for cedega?
<boggystudios> I know this isn't the place to ask but no one in the cedega channel is answering
<brandon_> are you on 64bit?
<boggystudios> 1.61 for civ 4
<brandon_> oh
<boggystudios> it worked on the 1.0
<brandon_> are you on 64bit?
<boggystudios> nope just 32 bit
<genii> Hmmm "eject /cdrom" exists ... is there an "insert /cdrom" or equiv?
<brandon_> yeah, cedega freezes for me, and wine I can't compile or install.  i'm on x86_64, and don't want to switch back to 32bit
<slougi> genii: you mean to close the tray?
<boggystudios> I think that there is a 64 bit cedega
<genii> slougi Yes by software
<brandon_> I know, but it freezes for some reason
<brandon_> closes out
<slougi> genii: I believe eject -t closes the tray. eject -T closes if open, opens if closed. iirc not all devices support it though. have a look at the man page.
<genii> At the end of an automated installation, I want some indication the machine is done. So I figure eject insert cycle for 3-4 loops would do it
<genii> interesting lemme try :)
<ss> Hi folks
<ss> a little problem with me
<excitatory> lo
<ss> can someone listn???
<slougi> ss: just ask and see if you get an answer
<genii> Yes lowercase t works perfect thx slougi
<slougi> genii: e.g. think of laptop drives of the "pop-out" kind, they don't support close command, nor do slot drives. so you really also should have another indicator :)
<slougi> genii: np
<ss> thnx
<ss> I can not run Google Earth. I installed it from official bin file but it crashes every time..same was when i installed it from Automatix
<slougi> what does it say?
<excitatory> ss: do you have 3d drivers installed.. i.e., official nvidia or ati drivers?
<excitatory> if not, that's probably your reason
<TheDebugger> Automatix is a pile of ( four letter word )
<ss> 3d drivers
<ss> ooooooooo
<ss> i have to install 3d drivers...
<ss> strange
<matthew_> TheDebugger, I love it.
<matthew_> TheDebugger, it's a pile of food?
<ss> it works simply with my windows system
<ss> dual boot xp and kubuntu
<excitatory> ss: well, by default, *ubuntu installs open-source drivers.. but because graphics hardware is closed, some of the more advanced 3d effects cannot be replicated in the oss drivers, and thus if you need 3d, you'll have to install the official closed drivers from your card manufacturer
<slougi> except in the case of Ati I wouldn't bother..
<ss> opssssssss
<ss> it is working now i think it was internet problem
<ss> i ran it to tell you error message but it is ok thnx folks for answering
<ss> i love kubuntu
<excitatory> it is nice.
<excitatory> ss: well, for future reference and more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boggystudios> yes....it is
<slougi> certainly is :)
<monique> hi all, I'm planning to use wpa encryption with my wifi card, I'm following the doc that tells to modifiy /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, but that file isn't there, has this file moved elsewhere ?
<monique> (under edgy, following instructions at WPAHowTo)
<fdoving> monique: check out /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<fdoving> if you don't have that either, there is a template at /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/wpa_supplicant.conf.template
<monique> fdoving: thanks, apparently ,that file is entirely composed of comments, so I guess it's ok to start a new file from scratch then
<fdoving> monique: it is.
<monique> ah wait, there aren't only comments in fact
<monique> ok, it should be fine, thanks for the pointer
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<[oister] > good morning
<n8k99> question about kopete - is there a way to have it sign into an irc channel upon start up?
<brandon_> how do i reset panels?
<jerp> with this: killall kicker | kicker
<apokryphos> brandon_: dcop kicker default restart
<brandon_> thanks, does anyone know how to disable taskbar flashing?
<apokryphos> brandon_: yes, from the system settings in the menu
<brandon_> window behavior?
<brandon_> which option?
<Dagfari> anyone know a reason why when I choose to partition my disk manually my installer hangs?
<Dagfari> running 6.06.1 on an amd 550 with 384MB RAM hda is 1.3gb and hdb is 2.6...previous install of ubuntu 5.04 resident on the drives
<brandon_> try formatting the drive first
<brandon_> i had to do that on 2 installs to fresh install
<Dagfari> is there an option from the live cd or do I have to use my 5.04 cd and exit the install after the format?
<brandon_> if there is, I do not know how to get to it
<brandon_> i think it's command line like install -format
<brandon_> something like that
<brandon_> i don't know for sure
<brandon_> but i had to use my windows cd
<brandon_> if you find out, let me know, please!
<nibi> Hi everyone
<nibi> i have a very simple question
<Stalk3r> ok, I'll do that
* Stalk3r wanders off to look at man pages
<nibi> Can anyone tell me how to install compiz?
<nibi> i am using kubuntu 6.10 edgy
<nibi> all the how-tos keep talking about gnome and such
<nibi> but i am using kde kubuntu
<jerp> !compiz | nibi
<ubotu> nibi: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<matthew_> genii, man, I had a guy come into the store looking for disks to "record digital audio". I told him we had CD-RW's and CD-R's, with CD-R's being the better choice for stand-alone audio players...so, he asks to talk to my boss. My boss isn't here and doesn't have his cell...so he calls someone and tells them that "the guy who works here doesn't know anything". Then he leaves...bleagh, what a downer.
<nibi> the tinyurl link for kubuntu doesn't work ubotu
<Shaezsche> in general, is battery life for laptops better with kde or gnome?
<brandon_> i would say it's the same
<brandon_> but i do not know for sure
<Stalk3r> brandon_: Use QTParted
<brandon_> what is that?
<Stalk3r> graphical partitioner on the live cd
<brandon_> how do you get to it?
<nibi> sean has pimped his nick
<Stalk3r> KMenu|System|QTParted
<Se4n> ;] 
<brandon_> yeah but people don't want to have to burn a live cd to format their drive to install another cd
<brandon_> just put it on the main cd
<jerp> nibi, do you know how to use Google?  there are howtos all over it for compiz kubuntu
<Stalk3r> I found hda is the reason it hung in the first place so I'll be pulling that drive off the system
<brandon_> have everything else download when it's installed
<Se4n> which packages i need to use "make" in kubuntu?
<nibi> yea thats the problem, there's so many of them that i get lost
<Schuenemann> how can get the volume of my headphones higher?
<Stalk3r> well, I burned the install cd I downloaded and it was the live cd but the installer runs from the live cd desktop
<jerp> try that #ubuntu-xgl channel
<Schuenemann> ?
<eilker> z
<knivage> Hey, has anyone here ever bought from Linux System Labs (www.lsl.com.au) in Australia?
<Schuenemann> !au
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about au - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> how can get the volume of my headphones higher?
<Schuenemann> kmix is already at its maximum
<Stalk3r> term
<knivage> Well, I'd better go, cya everyone!
<Stalk3r> oops, I typed on the wrong keyboard
<Stalk3r> rofl
<rbayo> alguien en espaol
<Schuenemann> !es | rbayo
<ubotu> rbayo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rbayo> ok
<arschkind> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4200+ at 2211 MHz (4425 bogomips), , RAM: 982/1010MB, 98 proc's, 37.32min up
<matthew_> Schuenemann, if you're using a media player you may be able to boost the volume up from within the media player...
<Schuenemann> it's amarok, at the max
<Schuenemann> and so is kmix and the headphone itself
<bulwynkl> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Schuenemann> matthew_: but on windows, for example, I can get it a lot higher
<michael20la> if i leave my system idle for 1 min, i loose display (blank screen) but returns when i move the mouse. ideaS?
<Schuenemann> screensaver?
<Schuenemann> power saver
<michael20la> off
<Stalk3r> it's the powersaver
<Stalk3r> are you on a laptop?
<michael20la> usually, a white X appears
<Stalk3r> sounds like a screensaver, then
* Stalk3r shrugs
<slougi> I sometimes get the white X too, not quite sure what it is. usually when returning from sleep. It's the X11 logo, so it has something to do with X.
<Stalk3r> it's x resuming from suspended mode
<slougi> right, was suspecting that
<slougi> it didn't used to do this
<Stalk3r> so, michael20la, are you on a laptop?
<brandon_> can you set the size of tray icons?
<slougi> brandon_: no
<slougi> the tray icons are actually X11 windows provided separately by each app, so it is up to the applications
<Schuenemann> so nobody has an idea about the headphones' volume? :(
<arschkind> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4200+ at 2211 MHz (4425 bogomips), , RAM: 257/1010MB, 98 proc's, 2.11min up
<vado> Bonsoir
<andreasw> Anybody knows how I can get symbols on the desktop for every usb disc I plug in?
<andreasw> Even if they are not mounted
#kubuntu 2006-12-29
<michael20la> Stalk3r: sorry, no
<Schuenemann> changing the volume of headphones in kmix does not affect anything
<arschkind> make /sysinfo
<arschkind> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4200+ at 2211 MHz (4425 bogomips), , RAM: 835/1010MB, 123 proc's, 8.34min up
<Schuenemann> !kmix
<ubotu> kmix: sound mixer applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 366 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<Schuenemann> arschkind: can you disable that sysinfo stuff?
<arschkind> yes I can but I don't know if I want
<Schuenemann> I don't think anybody is interested in that
<apecat> hmm what is the process name for that power management thingie in the sys tray of the default kubuntu desktop?
<fdoving> apecat: guidance-power-manager.py
<fdoving> apecat: might be without .py
<apecat> fdoving: without .py. thanks :)
<nils_> hello
<nils_> whats going on??
<nibi> Can anyone tell me whats the best instant messaging client for linux? i only use msn
<elknof3> nibi: ams
<elknof3> amsn*
<nibi> elknof3: thanks! checking it out
<elknof3> is in your packges
* genii sips a coffee
<Schuenemann> how can get the volume of my headphones higher?
<elknof3> nibi: but i think the messaging client is gaim or kopete
<Schuenemann> he only wants msn, amsn is the best
<genii> heh :) 8 machines headlessly autoinstalling and top shows cpu0 97.9% idle cpu1 99.8% idle
<genii> woohoo :)
<Schuenemann> genii: how can I make the volume of these damn headphones higher?
<genii> Plug them in the headphone jack of your extrnally powered speakers? ;)
<Schuenemann> really?
<genii> Schuenemann Well perhaps see how the mixer is set by right-click on speaker icon
<Schuenemann> it's maxed already
<genii> It is in there somewhere
<Schuenemann> and so is it in amarok
<genii> :(
<Schuenemann> actually, in kmix, altering the headphones does not change anything
<Schuenemann> only master does
<genii> Hmm perhaps it is something like un-muting some input source then
<Schuenemann> hey, that worked
<Schuenemann> PCM, whatever that is
<genii> There ya go :)
<Schuenemann> !pcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> thanks
<Schuenemann> now I can get deaf
<genii> heh :)
<genii> By my current calculations if i had enough electrical breakers to support it I could netboot a full network segment of 254 computers without much of a dent in the server :)
<Schuenemann> :-O
<genii> which is an ancient dual 667 P3
<cloakable> Heh
<genii> 2 x20amp circuits here. Thinking: 120x20=2400 watts x2 =4800 watts max drain. So with no monitors at peak what can your average system draw? 200 watts?
<Schuenemann> beats me
<genii> I'm thinking 24 boxes may not be unreasonable
<cloakable> Mine can draw 400W :)
<Schuenemann> 550W
<genii> *average* system LOL
<Schuenemann> and it has neon lights too
<genii> eg: Crappy old Dell Optiplex gx110
<cloakable> genii: The average system is what can run XP well :P
<genii> Hmm I have several open I'll look at the wattage rating on PS
<kyle_> Hey there
<genii> 145 watts
<cloakable> Heh
<genii> someone have a calc handy? I'm on command line. Divide 4800 by 145 and let me know the result please
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> Anyone know where the wishlist for the next version is?
<genii> Better wireless drivers and wlan manager LOL
<Ace2016> I want to request that qtcurve be the main theme because it ties all the apps together nicely and it looks very good too
<Schuenemann> 33,10
<evox_> I need help installing java
<refus3d> evox_: ill help
<Schuenemann> evox_: JRE or JDK ?
<genii> Schuenemann 331 ?
<excitatory> is there a way to adjust the clock so that it displays: Thurs YYYY.MM.DD HH:MM?  (Right now it's stuck on this: YYYY.MM.DD Thursday HH:MM, and I would like the day to _at least_ be on the other side of the date if possible)
<Schuenemann> no, 33
<evox_> JRE
<evox_> I just got The latest Kubuntu installed
<genii> Ah, OK :) Thx a lot
<Schuenemann> you want 5 or 6?
<evox_> Then I wanted to install Limewire
<refus3d> you weant 6
<genii> so 32 and server cool cool
<refus3d> do you dev?
<evox_> then I dont have the newest and latest Java
<Schuenemann> guess not, he wants JRE
<evox_> and Im a linux newbie
<evox_> so... please help
<Schuenemann> you can install 5 using apt-get
<kyle_> Not that I'm aware of excitatory
<evox_> Can you please tell me what to type into the console?
<Schuenemann> what is the first thing to type in apt-get? update or upgrade?
<excitatory> kyle_: that's rather strange that kde of all desktops would not have *that* option, no?
<excitatory> Schuenemann: always update, then upgrade
<Schuenemann> thx
<Schuenemann> evox_: sudo apt-get update
<kyle_> Here's my question:  used to be when I put an audio CD in the drive, I could click the icon and see the audio files.  It even had nifty (pseudo) directories where I could copy mp3/ogg versions of the music over.  Now... there's nothing.  I can still rip, but exploring it with Konq shows no files.  Thanks for any help you can give
<excitatory> Schuenemann: update grabs a new list of packages and checks if any need to be updated.. and upgrade does just that.
<Schuenemann> humm
<evox_> Ok now its given me a list of things
<dwidmann> excitatory: right click on the clock applet, Date and Time format. Play with that to get it the way you want
<Schuenemann> genii: I just broke the calculator
<evox_> What do I do now?
<Schuenemann> evox_: the sudo apt-get upgrade
<excitatory> kyle_: sounds like you either have in a data cd (or enhanced audio cd, i.e., multi-session disc) or something has gone wrong with konq, possibly the profile.. but i'm not too sure about that.
<lynucs> anyone coudl help with krusader and thumbnails?
<evox_> evox@evox-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<evox_> Reading package lists... Done
<evox_> Building dependency tree
<evox_> Reading state information... Done
<evox_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<evox_> evox@evox-desktop:~$
<evox_> Thats what it tells me
<nibi> elknof3: does kopete let you see users who have removed you from their contact list like aMSN?
<kyle_> Thanks excitatory.  I have a theory...I have Home on a separate partition.  I regularly reinstall kubuntu over its partition, but get to keep my settings because .KDE is still the same in home.  I wonder if something died when I moved to Edgy
<Schuenemann> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<excitatory> dwidmann: i have.. go look.. i bet you can't put the day of the week in front of the date.
<dwidmann> excitatory: Well, lets see if I can then
<evox_> it says it cant find the package
<Schuenemann> !universe | evox_
<ubotu> evox_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<excitatory> kyle_: well.. could be.. you can always rename ~/.kde and test it.. or test w/ a new user.. and while we're at it, why would one reinstall instead of dist-upgrading?
<lynucs> guys, how can i make krusader to show thumbnails?? is it possible? if not, then how can i make krusader to show videofiles in preview?
<Schuenemann> you have to add universe and multiverse to your repositories
<Schuenemann> evox_: take a look at that link, please
<Linux_Galore> kyle_: did you run dpkg --configure -a
<dwidmann> excitatory: It's all appearing in the same area for me ... three lines, time on the first, day next, then date
<nibi> does aMSN have any unique features which make it worth using instead of kopete?
<Schuenemann> nibi: it looks a lot like msn
<kyle_> exitatory: that's a fair question.  The most recent time it was because I had made some hardware changes and it wouldn't boot...reinstalling seemed easiest.  I'll keep dist-upgrade in mind for next time.  Thanks for your help.
<Schuenemann> and I don't think kopete has webcam and other stuff
<excitatory> nibi: video support.. that's it.
<nibi> i've heard you can tell who has blocked you and removed u from their list in aMSN
<nibi> is that true or just urban legend
<Schuenemann> yeah, it's true
<kyle_> I haven't, Linux_Galore.  Should I try that now?
<Schuenemann> at least for removed
<Schuenemann> blocked, I believe not
<nibi> sweet action!
<nibi> screw kopete in that case
<Linux_Galore> kyle_: yes, it makes sure that all the config scripts are run
<Schuenemann> but kopete might have that too, since gaim has too
<excitatory> nibi: well.. you can always keep amsn installed and check it when you're paranoid about your fragile relationships :D
<Linux_Galore> kyle_: its usually advisable in updates
<Linux_Galore> on*
<genii> gaim rocks :)
<kyle_> Thanks, I'll go give it a try.  Thanks for everyone's help and I hope you all have a good evening
<nibi> excitatory: roflmao
<Schuenemann> haha
<Schuenemann> kopete is (or was) very ugly
<Schuenemann> if you're using only msn, amsn
<Linux_Galore> Im not a fan of kopete
<Schuenemann> if using other im's, gaim
<nibi> cool, thanks for the indo
<nibi> info
<genii> Yeah I use 4 IM types plus IRC plus sometimes TeamSpeak plugin
<Linux_Galore> I like Konversation though
<Schuenemann> I had ICQ, but nobody around here uses it anymore
<Linux_Galore> for irc
<Schuenemann> I still have my 6-digit uin, though :)
<dwidmann> Speaking of Kopete, I seem to have bad luck with it ... memory leaks galore .... currently clocking in at 257MB used (VMRSS) by Kopete alone.
<nibi> woa, thats not good
<excitatory> dwidmann: so you're saying you were able to do it?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: report a bug
<genii> Schuenemann :) I had one years ago but forgot the password perhaps 6 months later
<Schuenemann> :-/
<elknof3> nibi: i dont know if kopete let u see that information... but gaim do
<genii> My current # I think since 98 or so
<Schuenemann> I had a calculator 6 minutes ago, too
<excitatory> yea.. i'm not a big fan of kopete for that reason.. as nice as kopete looks, gaim is far more mature.
<Ace2016> I have the same password for all my email addresses, and the same passes for every website login
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: I think I will
<Ace2016> see that way i'll never forget them
<Ace2016> :)
<dwidmann> excitatory: I'm not saying I couldn't do it :O
<brandon_> gah, cedega won't install
<nibi> elknof3: isn't gaim better for gnome? i am using kde
<brandon_> nibi, kopete
<brandon_> it's good
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: your helping them by reporting a bug
<dwidmann> I know, I've reported a few against Kopete before
<Schuenemann> nibi: if you're using only MSN, go for aMSN
<Schuenemann> take a look at the screenshots, it looks a lot like MSN
<genii> There needs to be some IM equivelent of grub
<nibi> schuenemann: thanks, thats what i just installed a second ago and i must agree its pretty cool
<brandon_> can't install wine, and can't install cedega without freezes
<excitatory> nibi: gaim or any other gtk/gnome app works in kde.. it just doesn't integrate that well.. however.. there are ways to make it visually integrate.. and things like gaim.. it fits in nicely into my kde desktop.
<genii> Grand Unified IM perhaps
<Schuenemann> grub?
<Schuenemann> there are many... or not?
<genii> Schuenemann Grand Unified Bootloader LOL
<Schuenemann> gaim has a lot of protocols, including some I never heard of
<Schuenemann> gagu gadu
<Schuenemann> gadu gadu*
<evox_>  ok I added Multiverse
<Schuenemann> wtf is that?
<genii> Jabber rocks
<evox_> then now I    hit fetcch updates
<evox_> and its insstalling the updates and packages
<Schuenemann> evox_: after you're done, try to install JRE again
<excitatory> Schuenemann: it's a polish IM network
<Schuenemann> humm
<genii> Is there some telnet plugin for gaim?
<evox_> ok
<Yakaty> hello
<cloakable> genii: telnet? o.o
<genii> Yeah then you could tunnel ssh over it
<excitatory> genii: first... why are you using telnet.. and second, why would you need to access it from gaim?
<cloakable> genii: :P
<Schuenemann> more likely firefox will have
<Yakaty> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10 and when it first boots up I press install, the loading screen comes up and then it dumps me into busybox saying "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<cloakable> genii: I'd prefer tunneling telnet over ssh :P
<Yakaty> if I then do a "ls /dev/hd*" it only comes up with hda
<Yakaty> any ideas?
<genii> Well I still use telnet for some ancient RPG sites that work like the old text game "adventure" for instance LOL I know it's horrible
<brandon_> how do you change the k-menu icon?
<genii> cloakable Heh
<evox_> ok thanks for the help
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: it this feisty
<Schuenemann> evox_: worked?
<evox_> The adept manager is downloading and installin  JRE 5
<Yakaty> Linux_Galore: no
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: what version then
<evox_> Thanks again
<Schuenemann> evox_: do "java -version" after it's done, to check if it's using sun's JRE and not GCJ
<Yakaty> Linux_Galore: 6.10 Edgy
<evox_> ok
<genii> Did anything ever come of Blackdown java?
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: disable the job control in busybox
<Schuenemann> what is blackdown?
<Yakaty> the wierd thing is I installed ubuntu edgy a while back as a dual boot and it all worked perfectly so now when I come to get rid of windows its refusing to work :(
<Yakaty> Linux_Galore: ok how?
<genii> Schuenemann Used to be one of the few jre for linux
<Schuenemann> brandon_: perhaps #kde is a better place to ask
<genii> jvm/jre
<Schuenemann> honestly, no JVM gets close to Sun's
<Schuenemann> and now that it's becoming free, there's no reason
<genii> Yes :)
<excitatory> poor blackdown devs
<genii> I imagine they are Sun devs these days LOL
<genii> Project LookingGlass from Sun looks wicked but i doubt even dual cores could do it well. We'll have to wait for like 16 cores
<Schuenemann> does it involve swing?
<genii> It's a pure java OS
<Schuenemann> ahh... I know
<genii> 3D desktop
<evox_> In   Adept it says Prepairing Installation of sun-java5-bin... and its stuck on 28   percent
<Schuenemann> I don't think that will go very far
<Schuenemann> evox_: for long?
<genii> I am a big proponent of vrml / open source 3D generally
<evox_> Yea
<Schuenemann> well... I don't know... I'd wait
<Yakaty> hmm.. just noticed when I ctrl+alt+f1 its got some errors on there: "cp: unable to poen '/root/var/log': No such file or directory", "mount: Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: No such file or directory", etc
<Yakaty> "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init"
<genii> hmm /root/var ????
<genii> Looks like you did some chroot or install under /root
<Yakaty> I know the CD is ok - I checked the checksum and verified the cd when I burned it - plus i redownloaded and reburnt just to be sure
<Yakaty> genii: no thats from the install cd
<Yakaty> when it gets past the boot screen and the first progress screen comes up with the logo it gives me that
<genii> That doesn't sound right
<Yakaty> yeah tell me about it :( lol
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: its a known bug -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279884
<genii> Maybe just do chroot /root LOL
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: seems to be related to grub
<Yakaty> hrmm.. thats wierd because I installed edgy on it before and had no problem
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: is this a new cd ?
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: have you changed any of the hardware ?
<Yakaty> yes
<Yakaty> no its a laptop
<Yakaty> the cd is definately ok though
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty:  they do update the images
<Yakaty> I checked the dates on the ftp server and its october
<Yakaty> which I think is when I did the last install
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: some find the work round is using the alternate  cd
<genii> Yes, there were in fact about 20 updates yesterday that I noticed when ran a diff apt-mirror on the archives
<evox_> When I try to kill a process in the Process Table it tells me that I lack permissions to
<Yakaty> yeah I'm downloading that now
<Linux_Galore> evox_:   sudo ksysguard
<evox_> How do I kill a process?
<Schuenemann> evox_: it's still there?
<Schuenemann> stuck?
<evox_> Well yes
<evox_> Then I closed it
<Schuenemann> wow this sucks
<evox_> and tried it all over again
<Yakaty> bah its so annoying they've broken it!! lol
<evox_> and Now it tells me that there is a process using it
<Linux_Galore> Yakaty: try feisty
<evox_> and I opened process table and there are 5 adept managers running
<nixternal> dvd ripping, what's my best bet? dvd::rip is giving me grief
<Linux_Galore> nixternal: k3b
<Schuenemann> didn't you install using konsole?
<triki> k9
<nixternal> shoot, i didn't even think about k3b
<HymnToLife> nixternal, just rip or also encode ?
<nixternal> all the above
<Yakaty> Linux_Galore: I'm going to try alternative first because I dont really like to live that close to the edge :)
<HymnToLife> windows in vmware :p
<Linux_Galore> k3b = rip and burn
<triki> k9 is for ripping
<nixternal> ewww
<nixternal> Linux_Galore: ya, why i looked past that i will never know
<HymnToLife> that's wat I do anyway, Linux tools are not powerful enough to me
<triki> anyone know how to connect to a shoutcast stream(video) ?
<HymnToLife> when Avidemux will have decent SSA/ASS support, maybe I'll dump my Windows :p
<nixternal> not powerful enough?
<Linux_Galore> HymnToLife: how so, I do everything in Linux without issues
* genii stares interestedly at HymnToLife
<Schuenemann> nixternal: he's a chuck norris
<nixternal> i have been using linux alone now for years, always been more than powerful for me
<HymnToLife> Linux_Galore, we were talking about DVD rip/encoding
<Linux_Galore> HymnToLife: ?? wtf, you can do all that in Linux
<Schuenemann> talking about that, is there any program that removes a CD/DVDs protection?
<HymnToLife> oh yeah ?
<HymnToLife> I'll send you some SSAs, try to encode them in Linux
<Linux_Galore> HymnToLife:  k3b and vlc will encode
<triki> k9copy
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: does k3b remove DVD's protection?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yep
<Dr_willis> dvd protection?
<Schuenemann> how?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: re rips it
<Schuenemann> it didn't when I tried some time ago
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: decodes on the fly and re rips ti
<Linux_Galore> it*
<Dr_willis> never noticed k3b ripping dvd to video. or that stuff.. but it may be a new feature in the newer k3b's
<Schuenemann> I tried copying a protected DVD and it failed
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: recent feature
<Schuenemann> there's a program in windows called anydvd that removes those protections
<Schuenemann> like country
<genii> In worst case scenario where there is some stupid new scheme for encryption you can always use a virtual patch cable and pipe player output directly to some encoding engine
<Dr_willis> I rarely try to rip dvds to video. :)
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: rip it first
<Schuenemann> what do you mean by rip?
<Dr_willis> Virtual Patch Cable.. heh heh
<Schuenemann> generate an image?
<magicbronson_> just plugged in a usb wireless adapter to my ubuntu machine. according to ifconfig, wlan0 is pulling an IP from my wireless router. anyone have any idea why /proc/net/wireless says my link quality is 0 and i have no internet? i'm right next to the router.
* Dr_willis hits play on the laptop.. and record on the mytthv video in....
<Schuenemann> or copying the songs/videos ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: convert to a xvid avi set it to a high resolution
<Schuenemann> but that isn't exacly copying
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: thats ripping
<Schuenemann> I'll have a different dvd
<Schuenemann> no way to make an exact copy?
<genii> Scuenemann For Widoze I grew fond of DVDecryptor/DVDShrink as sort of a package for ripping
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: otherwise just dd the dvd to a a file
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: thats what I do
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: you do that with a protected disk?
<genii> Yeah I've dd'd DVD isos LOL
<Schuenemann> what is dd
<Schuenemann> ?
<genii> DiskDupe some would say
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/pirates/mypiratedcopy.iso
<genii> Basically bit for bit copies some dev etc
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: then just use k3b to burn the iso
<Schuenemann> what is this? dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/pirates/mypiratedcopy.iso
<genii> if <- Input File =
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: dd will literally copy the image of the cd/dvd and save it as a iso file
<HymnToLife> dumps the CD/DVD to an ISO
<Schuenemann> is that a shell command?
<genii> of <- Output File
<genii> yes
<HymnToLife> man dd :)
<Schuenemann> hmmm... interesting >)
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: all that k3b is doing is copying the literal image back to another dvd
<Schuenemann> but won't the new copy carry the protection too?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes
<Schuenemann> ouch...
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: thats why people rip them
<Schuenemann> you know, you can't watch a DVD from US at South America
<genii> Dr_willis as a point of interest I heard first of virtual patch cables from some guys using theis method to pipe skype into an asterisk box :)
<Schuenemann> or Europe
<nixternal> im not worried about that stuff, these are homemade dvd movies..plus i don't use windows so im not into that whole warez scene and illegal movies
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: just rip the dvd to a avi, then it will play on anything
<genii> Thats why region-free drive firmware is sooo good
<nixternal> no avi! ogg only :)
<nixternal> ogm
<Linux_Galore> avi is open
<Schuenemann> nixternal: watching a DVD outside its country is illegal?
<Linux_Galore> its just a container
<Schuenemann> illegal movie
<morghanphoenix> OGG has problems being recognized by a lot of programs
<genii> yeah ogg flacc etc
<nixternal> well if my home movies make it outside this country, then people have no life
<nixternal> ;p
<HymnToLife> [01:38]  <Linux_Galore> avi is open <= true, but it still stinks
<nixternal> hehe
<genii> There is ogg plugin for Windoze Mplayer now
<morghanphoenix> I use MP3 & AVI just for compatability with everything
<Schuenemann> I'm not talking about your home videos, of course
<Linux_Galore> HymnToLife: I get no issues, all my stuff is very clear, I use xvid for encoding
<HymnToLife> I use H.264 / Vorbis / ASS / MKV :)
<nixternal> i am like this, if someone wants a copy of my music or my videos, they better get ogg, im not here to make their lives easier :)
<nixternal> just freeeeeeee
<Linux_Galore> mkv is rubbish, total resource hog
<morghanphoenix> I use acidrip to encode
<nixternal> dvd::rip is great, now that i know how to use it
<genii> nixternal Me too :) If they wanna listen to the ICE server they better be able to do ogg
<Schuenemann> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nixternal> woot
<Schuenemann> bah
<HymnToLife> Linux_Galore, get a PC which is less than 5 years old :)
<morghanphoenix> OGG doesn't want to be recognized as video format on my slackware system.
<Linux_Galore> HymnToLife: Im on a work station
<morghanphoenix> Works great on the Kubuntu one
<Linux_Galore> HymnToLife: dual Xeion P4
<nixternal> ogg videos work great on my slack machine, forgot which package though i had to compile for it
<genii> Linux_Galore Thats a pretty hefty box :)
<Linux_Galore> HymnToLife: I can play mkv with no issues but it still is a resource hog and talkes "longer" to encode than xvid
<Schuenemann> ogg is very old
<Linux_Galore> takes*
<HymnToLife> Linux_Galore, bu saying that, you prove you know nothing about it
<HymnToLife> MKV is a container, just like AVI
<HymnToLife> nothing to do with the video compression format
<Linux_Galore> also mkv produces more fragmentation in the image than xvid
<Linux_Galore> sorry avi
<morghanphoenix> I like acidrip, all my DVDs under 700 MB
<morghanphoenix> Each one plays from a CD now so I don't destroy my discs
<nixternal> i am trying an avi rip to see the size of it
<Schuenemann> can k3b rip?
<Linux_Galore> Im so used to ripping xvid/avi I have a mental merging now
<genii> morghanphoenix How does it cope with widesceen? Alright?
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: yes
<nixternal> hehe
<soulrider> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Schuenemann> hummm
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: at least the 1.0pre1 and on can
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, works great with widescreen
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes
<Schuenemann> can k3b generate SVCD too?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yep
<morghanphoenix> K3B can rip now?
<Schuenemann> nice
<morghanphoenix> When did I miss that?
<Schuenemann> SVCD is cool for watching at a dvd player
<genii> yeah k3b is like the swiss army knife
<dwidmann> morghanphoenix: Months ago
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: that was added about 6 months ago
<evox_> Ok im back
<evox_> I need help with the adept manager
<dwidmann> I think the grounds for it were there but horribly broken in 0.12
<Schuenemann> didn't you install it using konsole?
<morghanphoenix> I'm happy at last though, just got UO & EverCrack working on my computer
<evox_> Every time I try to start it up or do any apt get stuff it tells me that its being used by another process
<evox_> No I cant do it in konsole
<morghanphoenix> Only things I missed about windows.
<_226> morghanphoenix: if UO stands for Ultima Online
<Schuenemann> evox_: sudo ksysguard
<_226> you still can play it
<Linux_Galore> evox_:   type  apt-get update   it should spit out an error
<_226> ;>
<genii> I sorta get nostalgic for the Flying Windows screensaver LOL
<morghanphoenix> Since 2001
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: how do I generate SVCD?
<Linux_Galore> evox_:   type  sudo apt-get update   it should spit out an error
<_226> k, now, lets whine.
<dwidmann> for ksysguard, just hit ctrl + escape ;)
<_226> GODDAMN KARAMBA
<_226> :<
<morghanphoenix> Of course I've played Ultima since the 80s so it just seemed to be the right MMORPG for me to go with
<dwidmann> _226, sure, why not
<evox_> yea it did
<evox_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<genii> Geez I remember Ultima for the C64
<rideout> how do i make konversation automatically set me to 'away' after a certain timeout, or if the screensaver comes on?
<genii> evox_ Informative and instuctive :)
<evox_> What?
<morghanphoenix> Played the whole series, wonder if WINE would let me play that Ultima Collection that's laying around here somewhere.
<evox_> Any help here?
<Schuenemann> do as konsole said
<genii> evox_ The error msg informs you of what step you need to take to correct the problem ... that is instructive and informative
<evox_> Ok it says "Setting up lipltdl3
<evox_> Now its back at the command
<morghanphoenix> Does anyone know why my status bars on installers and rips don't move?
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: the manual says nothing about SVCD, are you sure k3b supports that?
<cloakable> Does anyone know what I should to to back a dvd to an xvid file with k3b?
<morghanphoenix> Everything works just fine, but I have no idea how long I have left
<excitatory> evox_: and now re-run whatever you were running that it failed on..
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: I wouldn't doubt if the manual was out of date, that happens a lot
<evox_> Thanks sooooooooooo much
<evox_> Its installing now
<dwidmann> cloakable: which version of k3b are you using?
<Schuenemann> dwidmann: do you know how to do it?
<cloakable> dwidmann: latest version with Edgy
<dwidmann> Schuenemann: I've never played with SVCD, so I wouldn't know
<Ace2016> Hi all
<dwidmann> cloakable: You need a still newer version, 1.0RC2 from www.k3b.org
<Ace2016> I'm in kde now, but how do i change the gnome icon theme?
<cloakable> dwidmann: Ahhh.
<Schuenemann> not final?
<cloakable> dwidmann: Do they supply a deb file?
<genii> Hmm gnome icon theme in kde
<Schuenemann> I have 0.12.17
<dwidmann> No
<_226> Ace2016: download it and change in the System Management tool?
<dwidmann> cloakable: you'll have to compile it yourself, fortunately k3b is a breeze to compile, no caveats
<genii> I forgot that existed
<Ace2016> _226: I installed the gnome but now what? what system management tool?
<cloakable> dwidmann: Yeah, but getting updates isn't :P But no problem, getting now.
<evox_> Unpacking replacement sun-java5-bin ...
<evox_> Setting up sun-java5-bin (1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) ...
<evox_> Setting up sun-java5-jre (1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) ...
<evox_> evox@evox-desktop:~$
<evox_> Now what next?
<Schuenemann> evox_: java -version
<dwidmann> cloakable, if you feel th at way, why not dump it in /opt/k3brc2 or some such?
<Ace2016> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<genii> java -version ...damn beat to the punch
<cloakable> dwidmann: Can you guide me in going that?
<evox_> java version "1.4.2"
<evox_> java version "1.4.2"
<evox_> ..........It didnt work
<Schuenemann> evox_: do as Ace2016 said
<Ace2016> evox_: run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dwidmann> evox_: now sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dwidmann> drat, Ace2016 beat me to th e punch :D
<genii> evox_ my guess is it *did* work but the old version is still being used/cached
<Ace2016> and Schuenemann beat me to it
<dwidmann> cloakable: sure thing
<cloakable> dwidmann: Thanks :)
<Schuenemann> and no one beat me to it
<evox_> Ok now it lists 3 things
<Schuenemann> choose Sun's
<Ace2016> pick *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Schuenemann> version 5.0 or 1.5
<evox_>   Selection    Alternative
<evox_> -----------------------------------------------
<evox_>           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<evox_> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<evox_>           3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<evox_> Choose 3?
<Schuenemann> so, option 3
<genii> bleh
<Ace2016> yea
<evox_> Thank you guys again
<dwidmann> cloakable, first switch on the deb-src repositories for main and universe at least, or put for restricted and multiverse too just to be safe, then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude build-dep k3b
<evox_> ok now.....Are we allowed to talk about installing Limewire?
<morghanphoenix> why not use frostwire?
<Ace2016> installing yes, possible uses might be a grey area
<cloakable> dwidmann: I already have all source repos enabled :)
<morghanphoenix> works better than limewire for me
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_VCD_or_SVCD
<genii> I still like my old bittorrent
<evox_> well Just need to install
<evox_> ok I have limewirelinux.rpm on my desktop
<Schuenemann> is there limewire for linux?
<nixternal> frostwire
<morghanphoenix> frostwire is for linux
<Ace2016> i like azureus, takes up lots of ram but it works well
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: thank you
<evox_> thats a torrent
<Linux_Galore> Ace2016: same here
<evox_> ok so try frost wire?
<morghanphoenix> Yup
<morghanphoenix> Works great, it's actually limewire
<Linux_Galore> Azureus for me still has the best speeds
<genii> I usually get whatever tunes by torrent
<morghanphoenix> after they got sued they changed the name
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: he isn't using k3b there, right?
<evox_> I use Utorrent
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: no, seems they dropped the svcd stuff
<dwidmann> cloakable: after that, extract the tarball from k3b.org, (tar xf filename.tar.bz2), cd into the new folder, ./configure --enable-debug=full --prefix=/opt/k3brc2; make; sudo make install
<Schuenemann> I see
<genii> evox_ Yeah that one is good too
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: hmm wonder if there is another kde front end to do it
<morghanphoenix> wtf is status c0000135
<genii> Azureus I like interface but hate speed.resource hog
<cloakable> dwidmann: Thanks!
<morghanphoenix> keepstelling me extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<genii> Sounds suspiciously like an ATI fglrx thingy
<morghanphoenix> I'm using a nvidia card
<dwidmann> cloakable: the prefix part may be a gray area, you might need something else, that something being telling the compiler where the qt and kde libraries are ... which would be /usr/lib or some such. That or you could just leave out the prefix and it alleviates that problem.
<genii> Perhaps check your mesa drivers
<genii> and libglu* libgl1* stuff
<cloakable> dwidmann: I don't generally get problems like that, though.
<evox_> Ok now I have the Frostwire Tarball on my Desktop
<evox_> what now?
<cloakable> dwidmann: configure went through smoothly :)
<dwidmann> With regards to azureus, I hear it's actually decent if you're using Java 6, according to jdong from the ubuntuforums
<morghanphoenix> I used the deb file for frostwire, tarballs always seem to be missing something
<cloakable> dwidmann: make running now. Should it take long on a 1.6GHz CPU?
<dwidmann> cloakable: it's a fairly quick compile, it's not too big
<genii> Yeah usually the ./configure file!
<dwidmann> I think it takes about a minute on mine ...
<genii> ^missing on tarballs
<Schuenemann> what do you use as ed2k client?
<Schuenemann> lmule? xmule?
<cloakable> dwidmann: Well, the compiling is going through :P
<dwidmann> cloakable: to get rid of the warning on k3b start regarding growisofs being <7, you can get that from I forget where, I'll have to find the thing, but apparantly growisofs 7 is out.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: no
<genii> edonkey?
<Schuenemann> what then?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: he's recommending k3b for burning but not encoding the iso
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/search.php
<cloakable> dwidmann: Is it a gui warning or a command line warning?
<morghanphoenix> how do you make divx discs?
<dwidmann> cloakable: gui warning
<Schuenemann> genii: edonkey
<dwidmann> cloakable: it will tell you you'll have issues with burning multisession dvds, or something like that. I think growisofs7 has bluray support too.
<evox_> Ok Frostwire is up and working
<cloakable> dwidmann: Ah well, I can live with that :P
<evox_> Thanks all for help. Im off to use my New installed Linux
<cloakable> dwidmann: I can't burn DVD's :P
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: you dont make a divx disk you just rip to a divx/avi file
<cloakable> Anyway
<dwidmann> cloakable: ah well :P
<morghanphoenix> I have AVI files
<genii> AVI -> dvd = pain
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: avi is the container divx is the encoder
<morghanphoenix> how do you make them play in a portable divx player?
<morghanphoenix> I have one of those palmtop thingies
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: just encode the video to a format the player supports
<morghanphoenix> Just burn the file to disc then and pop it in?
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: google is you friend, we are not google
<jon__> hello
<dwidmann> !googlism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googlism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jon__> can someone help me?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ace2016> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<genii> !googleholic
<jon__> righteo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googleholic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> Apparently ubotu doesn't endorse other religions :P
<jon__> i have realplayer, but i cannot watch embedded fiels
<jon__> files
<jon__> how can i fix this?
<morghanphoenix> I kept getting windows programs and over technical explainations from google, maybe there should be a google.com/for-idiots
<Ace2016> jon__: which site is this?
<morghanphoenix> or kiss
<jon__> petatv.com
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix:   type  www.google.com/linux
<jon__> or goveg.com
<jon__> however, i am abled to stream democracynow with realplayer
* Linux_Galore yuk @ real
* Schuenemann yucks too
<genii> xmms
<jon__> when i try here tho, it says "could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player"
<Ace2016> jon__: it plays in my konqueror fine, the kplayer kpart was used for playback
<genii> Interesting, Konqueror
<jon__> im not familiar with konqueror
<jon__> is that a web browser?
<genii> yes
<Ace2016> jon__: and firefox played it fine too with the mplayer plugin
<jon__> im using moz firefox
<Linux_Galore> jon__: just install realplayer and make sure its in your path
<jon__> i have realplayer installed
<Ace2016> jon__: but both times i chose windows media instead of realplayer
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: does that tutorial applies only for mpeg? Or avi works too?
<jon__> how do i make sure its in my path?
<jon__> i think thats what i need help with
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: well k3b will do mpeg4 anyway
<jon__> because i definately have realplayer and use it frequently
<Ace2016> no wait firefox didn't play it, said it too soon, mplayer plugin faild
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: I mean, can I generate the SVCD having an AVI?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: isnt svcd strictly mpeg
<morghanphoenix> linux google is better, actually might find my answer sometime tonight
<Schuenemann> oops, not that
<morghanphoenix> lol
<Schuenemann> yeah, sorry
<jon__> where do i find this system path and how do i make sure that realplay is in it?
<triki> echo $PATH
<cloakable> dwidmann: O.o still compiling
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you can create a data cd, what I do is rip the a xvid/mpeg4  avi then burn ti to a cd. my dvd player has no issues
<Schuenemann> as svcd?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: all within k3b
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: no svcd isnt a data cd
<morghanphoenix> they really like dvd::rip
<dwidmann> cloakable: wow, your system must be slow o.O
<Schuenemann> I didn't know if would play a datacd as a video
<cloakable> dwidmann: AMD Athlon XP 2000+ - 1.6GHz
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you just rip the dvd to a file thats fits on a CD then burn it to a cd as a data CD
<Schuenemann> interesting
<Schuenemann> does your dvd player read dvd+rw?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: check the specs on your dvd player though
<dwidmann> cloakable: compare with AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 - 2.6 GHz ... slow by comparison anyhow
<dwidmann> cloakable: I wouldn't think it would be by that much though ...
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes
<Schuenemann> I believe mine does too, I'll try that :)
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: I paid a bit more for my dvd player so I could get multi format support
<morghanphoenix> I'm waiting for a athlon 64, still too expensive for me, and none in the recycle bins like my athlon was.
<Ace2016> konqueror and kplayer couldn't play the real version :(
* Ace2016 hates real video
<morghanphoenix> I love working at places where people throw away computers
<genii> me too
<Schuenemann> mine has many formats too, I'll check if it plays dvd+rw
<cloakable> dwidmann: I'm going to be switching to dual Opteron 256 :) You reckon that'll be faster?
<Ace2016> morghanphoenix: where would this be?
<jon__> how about this question
<jon__> how do i install a bin file
<jon__> thats a plugin
<Ace2016> ./binfilehere
<Linux_Galore> Ace2016: ?? , thats because you havent set your file associations
<jon__> for firefox
<morghanphoenix> at a pc recycle and reclaim place, I test the trashed computers and put together working ones
<dwidmann> cloakable: I would hope so
<Ace2016> Linux_Galore: kplayer loads as the kpart but doesn't start playing
<morghanphoenix> It's usually only a software issue too
<Linux_Galore> Ace2016: you can tell konquerior that when it sees set file types to open the file with a set application
<morghanphoenix> people throw away stuff for the dumbest reasons
<cloakable> dwidmann: make done, running make install
<Linux_Galore> Ace2016: its on your settings
<genii> make dep?
<Linux_Galore> in*
<Ace2016> Linux_Galore: where?
<Linux_Galore> Ace2016: open konqueror
<cloakable> dwidmann: running it
<Ace2016> done
<cloakable> dwidmann: not getting a gui?
<Linux_Galore> Ace2016:  Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<dwidmann> cloakable: really?
<dwidmann> cloakable: are you running the right binary?
<Linux_Galore> Ace2016: look for File associations
<jon__> how do i install a bin plugin file for firefox
<cloakable> dwidmann: the k3b binary?
<jon__> do i just drop it in the plugin folder?
<dwidmann> cloakable: yes
<dwidmann> jon__: chmod +x *.bin; ./filename.bin
<cloakable> dwidmann: in /opt/k3brc2/bin/
<genii> jon__ Worth a shot. You should also perhaps do sudo chmod +x whateverthebinnameis
<dwidmann> It's probably a shell script/installer thingy
<cloakable> dwidmann: That's the one.
<jon__> thankx
<dwidmann> cloakable: that should be the right one ... perhaps changing the prefix caused trouble afterall :\
<cloakable> Argh.
<dwidmann> And even worse, it wasn't kind enough to print out an error regarding it?
<dwidmann> double argh
<morghanphoenix> how do you convert .ico files to usable icons for Linux
<cloakable> dwidmann: Nope
<genii> what ico to xpm ?
<morghanphoenix> to whatever KDE recognizes as an icon
<dwidmann> or png, png works too
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: you mean ico to png or jpg
<cloakable> dwidmann: going to look for a deb of it, I think
<morghanphoenix> yeah, is there a converter or do I need to install a graphics program?
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: use gimp
<dwidmann> cloakable: I don't think there is one
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: open the file and resave it
<rich4234> any good clocks that are customizable for 6.06?
<genii> since they are bitmaps (Windoze bmp) you need some bmp2png idea maybe in a package with cjpeg etc
* morghanphoenix taking a break to apt-get me some gimpage
<cloakable> dwidmann: There probably is :P
<genii> !cjpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cjpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> you lie ubotu!
<genii> !cjpg
<dwidmann> cloakable: switch the prefix back and I highly doubt it will give you any trouble, instead of changing the prefix, change the program-suffix/prefix, so it just appends something to the name of things and doesn't overwrite your 0.12.7 or whatnot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cjpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !libjpeg-progs
<ubotu> libjpeg-progs: Programs for manipulating JPEG files. In component main, is optional. Version 6b-13 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 208 kB
<LjL> the 'cjpeg' program is contained in that package.
<LjL> the simple fact that you've got a program doesn't mean there is a package with the exact same name -- which there isn't
<flaccid> i like using apt:// in konqi
<LjL> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<LjL> "dpkg -S" and "apt-file" are also very useful for finding what package a file belongs to
<morghanphoenix> anybody know the default kubuntu directory for icons?
<dwidmann> /usr/share/icons
<dwidmann> probably
<morghanphoenix> Thanks, gimp worked, it's a png now.
<genii> I remember there used to be a score of converter progs in one package that included cjpeg and had to do with mgetty-sendfax but darned if I can recall the package
<pete> is it a bug that kde progress bar on a usb device ends before all the data is copied?  i have also noticed that when i select to safely remove the device the status says that it is complete, but the usb busy light stil blinks for a couple of minutes...
<Jucato> pete: yes I think so
<genii> eg :  g32pdf   etc etc
<Linux_Galore> pete: cache
<pete> is it a udev thing, because it worked in breezy and hoary
<genii> pbmplus :)
<genii> !pbmplus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pbmplus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> ! info pbmplus
<ubotu> Package pbmplus does not exist in any distro I know
<pynsa> hol<<
<pynsa> hola
<genii> argh
<Linux_Galore> pete: I get the same, seems to vary though between thumb drives
<pete> Linux_Galore: is there a settting for reducing the cache size?
<genii> must be *bsd package
<genii> Time to go home for a nap LOL
<Linux_Galore> pete: not sure, Ive never looked into it
<Linux_Galore> pete: seems to only effect usb 1.1 and 1.2, no issues with 2.0
<genii> have fun all
<pete> is there a way to speed up the responce of window launches and general KDE tasks? It seams that KDE 3.5 and edgy is alot choppier than KDE 3.45 and Breezy.
<Linux_Galore> pete: basically the write speed on the drive is slow
<Linux_Galore> pete: get a drive with a faster write speed
<Linux_Galore> pete: thumb drives dont all write at the same speed, some are really slow
<reggie> is there another way besides adept to install downloaded software packages?
<Linux_Galore> pete: also dont use usb 1 ports
<robotgeek> reggie: apt-get
<pete> its a CF Sandisk Ultra II and the read/write is a 2.0.  I have no problems on Gnome/edgy on another machine that is a PIII vs the KDE/edgy machine that is a Celeron D
<robotgeek> reggie: using the command line, i.e
<reggie> kk
<Jucato> install downloaded packages? sound like you downloaded .deb fiels?
<Jucato> files*
<pete> it is a KDE, or celeron thing.
<Linux_Galore> pete: the drive may be usb 2 but is the actual port, P3's are usually usb 1.2
<reggie> netscape
<cloakable> dwidmann: No packages. If I install k3b straight into my system, will apt overwrite it when I upgrade k3b next?
<reggie> then i unzipped
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> reggie: is it a .deb or .tar.gz file?
<reggie> 1 sec
<pete> the P3 with Gnome/edgy works flawless and the celeron with KDE/edgy does not.
* Jucato can't believe netscape is still in use...
<robotgeek> heh
<reggie> tar.gz
<reggie> thats the zipped file
<Linux_Galore> pete: so your saying its not showing as a slow transfer but showing the transfer to cache
<Jucato> reggie: then you will most probably need to compile that
<dwidmann> cloakable: Probably, if your'e worried about that, you could try using --program-suffix in ./configure, like, ./configure --enable-debug=full --program-suffix=-rc2 .... otherwise, yes, it should overwrite it with the next upgrade (which could be a bad thing rather than a good thing)
<reggie> k i unzipped it
<Jucato> !compile | reggie
<ubotu> reggie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<reggie> and now i need to run the installer
<Linux_Galore> pete: I have an old P3 machine with the same bug but not with the same software on a new P4
<cloakable> dwidmann: Ahhh.
<Jucato> reggie: oh it has an installer?
<reggie> yes
<pete> its mainly that KDE/konquerer finishes way before the actual tansfer ends.
<Jucato> oh ok... good luck then :)
<dwidmann> cloakable: if you use the program-suffix option, the binary would be something like /usr/bin/k3b-rc2
<reggie> but the command line they gave me to run doesnt work
<Gadget100> where do i get a list of known bugs for edgy?
<cloakable> dwidmann: Thanks :)
<Jucato> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<reggie> they gave me ./netscape-installer
<pete> and the unmount does the same.  the device shows that it is unmounted in KDE before the device is done working.
<Linux_Galore> pete: is the usb  chipset 1.2 ?
<reggie> and i get an error of -n is not valid extension
<Jucato> reggie: you should run that command inside the folder where netscape-installer is
<reggie> i did
<pete> When I do everyting in the terminal it works correctly... Thats whay I think its a KDE problem
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: afaik, it's a known bug in Edgy. (progress bar disappearing or not showing up at all)
<Linux_Galore> pete: with usb 2 it should write faster than the hardisk can read
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I dont get it with my new machine
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: but I do with my old one
<reggie> im such a noob at this its frustrating.............
<Jucato> reggie: any particular reason you need netscape?
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: I don't know, hard drives can read pretty fast :)
<reggie> my firfox keeps crashing
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: not as 400mb/s
<reggie> plus i like the look and feel of netscape
<Linux_Galore> at*
<dwidmann> 400, here, I thought it was 40, or 48, wasn't it ....... whereas, hard drives, more like 63 ...
<pete> Keep in mind that firefox is a memory hog.
<Jucato> Linux_Galore, pete: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946
<reggie> im running 1 gig of ram....
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: no USB 2 is 400mb/s ave
<cloakable> dwidmann: doing ./configure again :P
<reggie> i was going to uninstall the n reinstall
<reggie> firefox
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: I think that's another one of those Mbs vs MiBs things, blah
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: think your right. aslo hardisks never relate the the bus speeds
<Linux_Galore> to the*
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: bugger all difference between a SATA150 and a ATA100
<dwidmann> /dev/sda:
<dwidmann>  Timing cached reads:   3576 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1787.76 MB/sec
<dwidmann>  Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.31 MB/sec
<pete> Linux_Galore:  Thats it! THANKS! atleast I know its a bug...
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: because neither can max out
<cloakable> dwidmann: And adding libdvdread-dev to the preinstall list might help :P
<dwidmann> cloakable: ah, I think I already had that, was it neccessary?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: aaah its a dbus bug
<cloakable> dwidmann: Otherwise, video DVD reading wouldn't work.
<rich4234> is there a better program than kroller.sez, it has terrible graphics lag even with 2 gigs of ram and a good video card.
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: what is?
<dwidmann> cloakable: hmm
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: the usb thumb speed
<cloakable> dwidmann: :P Which is the whole reason for me installing this version :P
<dwidmann> cloakable: that would be funny if you didn't pull that in then wouldn't it?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: showing completed when it shouldnt
<HailandKill> !ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<cloakable> dwidmann: Yeah :P
<rich4234> anybody?
<dwidmann> rich4234: for doing what?
<pete> anyone have links to speed up the responce of KDE?  or things to check? mine seems choppy with edgy vs breezy and hoary
<pete> does prelink actually help?
<rich4234> I was wondering if there is a better program for kubuntu other than kroller.sez, looks like the mac toolbar with scrollable icons
<tolki> hi all
<dwidmann> pete: probably want to turn off some of the graphical effects, and prelink can help, just you won't see the difference the first time you load the program, also, it can make installing things take forever if you re-run prelink every time you install something new (which would be necessary if it were to be used with the newly installed things)
<pete> dwidmann: were KDE defaults set up different in edgy vs breezy?
<Linux_Galore> pete: pre linking does help and heres some other info -> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance%20Tips
<Linux_Galore> pete: nice thread talking about pre linking etc -> http://lists.kde.org/?t=107720614700002&r=1&w=2
<dwidmann> pete: I wouldn't doubt it
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: does prelinking still work these days?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: hmm USB should have a locking clip to stop people removing devices by accident
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hm...
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: should, lest people want to end up with problems, or lack of written data
<Jucato> noticeable improvements?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: the computer locks the socket until all data is transfered
<dwidmann> Does it now? Doesn't for me ...
<dwidmann> I could just as easily pull it out in the middle of a transfer ..
<hatta> no, usb should be robust enough to not be bothered by accidental removal of devices
<cloakable> dwidmann: how long did my last compile take? *yawns*
<dwidmann> cloakable: too long
<cloakable> dwidmann: Hehe
<cloakable> Just sat here, watching 'make' spam text at me :P
<dwidmann> cloakable: that could almost make a usable screensaver o.O
<cloakable> dwidmann: A bit cpu heavy, though :P
<cloakable> dwidmann: and very intimidating to non-techy users :D
<dwidmann> Oooh, even better yet
<cloakable> dwidmann: someone needs to make a screensaver of a compile :D
<dwidmann> Couldn't be any more cpu intensive than running an opengl screensaver without hardware 3d acceleration
<cloakable> dwidmann: Yeah :P both take 100% CPU
<dwidmann> Crud, Kopete is actually starting to lag now ... I've got it taking 275MB/RAM now
<cloakable> dwidmann: Yeah, Kopete seems to be a RAM hog.
<dwidmann> filed the bug report 15 minutes ago :O
<dwidmann> I forgave it when it was taking up 125MB, but 275 seems more than a bit excessive
<cloakable> dwidmann: just ran k3b-rc2...
<dwidmann> success or not?
<cloakable> dwidmann: sucess!
<dwidmann> Don't tell me it still hates you ... oooooooooooooo, that's good
<cloakable> dwidmann: soo, making that backup :D
<dwidmann> Ah well, good night all ...... have to be up in about 6 hours
<cloakable> Dammit, it won't start again
<dwidmann> what?
<dwidmann> why not ....
<cloakable> No idea. I run k3b-rc2, and the command just sits there.
<dwidmann> try doing killall k3b-rc2 ..... then re-running it?
<dwidmann> had it crashed, or did you close it?
<cloakable> crashed
<dwidmann> that's odd, I've not crashed it yet
<cloakable> dwidmann: just ran that, then ran k3b-rc2 again. Still nothing
<morghanphoenix> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<dwidmann> That's just weird, try logging out, logging back in, then running it
<morghanphoenix> That's the result of glx info
<morghanphoenix> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<morghanphoenix> and that, what's wrong?
<pete> Thanks again Linux_Galore... I have some reading to do...
<morghanphoenix> is there a better channel to ask graphics questions in?
<cloakable> Dammit, k3b zombied.
<cloakable> Dammit, and it's blocking the normal k3b from starting up.
<Ace2016>  is plf still active? and can someone point me to a sources list with a working repo url please, ackages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ doesn't work
<Ace2016> what can i use instead of plf?
<noiesmo> Ace2016, what package are you after
<Jucato> Ace2016: what particular package are you looking for in PLF?
<Jucato> lol
<noiesmo> lol
<Ace2016> i don't know i just want to look and see whats there
<Jucato> I guess you can look around their site to see what packages they have before adding the repo
<noiesmo> Jucato, I don't think they support ubuntu anymore there's nothing to see unfortunatly
<jerp> i don't think plf is doing business
<Jucato> noiesmo: seems like it, although their last news headline sort of says that Ubuntu is supported again...but maybe that's months old...
<freeride> hello?
<crimsun> goodbye?
<freeride> no, hello ;-)
<freeride> who's 'ere
<freeride> I need sum elp :-/
<freeride> besides psychological I mean
<Ace2016> well if you ask someone might help
<freeride> ok, I'll try that
<freeride> my screen saver quit working
<freeride> thats the question
<freeride> in statement format
<freeride> kubuntu on celeron 1ghz w/ 512 ram
<freeride> any ideas?
<Ace2016> so it just doesn't come up? have you tried different screensavers? i'm guessing this is a kde screensaver, is it opengl based? tried something simple like the clock?
<elknof3> hi everybody
<jerp> the best screensaver is the power switch, it never fails its duty
<Ace2016> Hi
<Ace2016> jerp: on the monitor
<elknof3> im having a problem when i try to install firefox
<freeride> I had fireworks working fine and then it just up and quit, clock doesnt work either, tried that
<freeride> where is powerswitch? I'll try that one
<jerp> freeride, you been through the 'System Settings' ?
<freeride> wait, was that a joke? :-/
<freeride> not funny :-p
<cloakable> Well, the dvd rip/transcode starts :P
<freeride_> well, hmm, anyone?
<jerp> jimmy with your settings in ........ System Settings/Desktop/Screensaver
<freeride_> jimmy with them?
<freeride_> is that a technical term?
<jerp> either that  or tinker
<freeride_> hmm, I'm not educated with tinkering
<freeride_> I'm good at clicking though
<morghanphoenix> Is there a channel for WINE help?
<jerp> well get in there and go click, click, click
<crimsun> morghanphoenix: #winehq?
<jerp> there are some that might be checked but aren't loaded..... best you can do is uncheck them
<morghanphoenix> thar she be
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<freeride_> yeah, I did a lot of clicking
<freeride_> nothing seems to help
<jerp> use the test button to see if the come up and if they don't uncheck them
<jerp> see if they...
<freeride_> I'm not seeing any check boxes, the test works for all of the screensavers though
<jerp> are you on dapper or edgy?
<freeride_> good question, dapper I think,  how do I check that?
<jerp> test is right next to setup
<freeride_> I'm 90% sure it's dapper, I downloaded this a while back
<cloakable> Does anyone here rip with k3b 1.0rc2?
<jerp> highlight the screensaver and then hit test
<freeride_> yeah
<freeride_> I did that
<freeride_> test works
<freeride_> they all work in the test
<freeride_> but they dont kick in like they are supposed too
<freeride_> it WAS working
<freeride_> and it quit
<freeride_> I had fireworks running
<freeride_> it worked just fine
<freeride_> now boom, it's borked
<jerp> one must be tweaked with a bug
<freeride_> hmm, that sounds bad, what can I do
<jerp> find which one it is and uncheck it if you don't want to email the author for assistance
<freeride_> uncheck? I'm not seeing any check boxes
<freeride_> I just highlight and click apply
<freeride_> or test
<Daisuke_Ido> any ideas as to why /dev/dsp would be locked when starting unreal tournament 2004?  nothing that i can see is using it, so i'm a little bit lost.
<jerp> ok, I'm thinking that the checking and unchecking is incorporated with a particular theme?
* cloakable grumbles, wishes k3b 1.0rc2 would get stable.
<freeride_> possibly
<jerp> maybe not :\
* Ace2016 thinks that might be a clue as to why its rc2
<freeride_> I'm using lipstik
<Ace2016> as a theme or on your lips?
<Jucato> ...
* Jucato wonders if Ace2016 is joking or serious...
<freeride_> both :-p
<freeride_> kidding, it's my widget style?
* Jucato scratches his head...
<jerp> I just hope the screensaver you're upset at losing isn't fuzzyflakes
<freeride_> under appearance style
<freeride_> lol, idk what fuzzy flakes is but it sounds like a breakfast cereal
<Ace2016> i was just wondering, he could have just left the c out by mistake
<jerp> click it and take a look at it
<freeride_> I dont have it in my list
<jerp> I don't know how it got into mine
<jerp> it reminds me of pepto bismol
<freeride_> I'd settle for anything right now, corn flakes if it has a screen saver
<jerp> you always click apply in the bottom right corner?
<freeride_> yeah
<jerp> you need someone else who can give you a code or something to kick the code awake
<freeride_> hmm...
<freeride_> maybe I should just kick this machine awake
<freeride_> or off a cliff
<soulrider> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<whoremonger> anyone good with ndiswrapper?
<menace> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, i managed to get ut2k4 working
<Daisuke_Ido> not a pleasant hack to get things working, but it did the job: 'killall arts' unlocked /dev/dsp to give me sound.
<whoremonger> i will pay someone to solve this ndiswrapper issue for me
<whoremonger> i'm at my wits end
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the issue?
<whoremonger> ok, i'm installing a wireless card
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't promise i can help, but i can nod and smile
<pianoboy3333> What's the default kde icon set?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<whoremonger> i've used ndiswrapper -i to load the driver, which it does
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<whoremonger> then ndiswrapper -l, and it lists it correctly
<Daisuke_Ido> so far so good
<whoremonger> then i do ndiswrapper -m as per a tutorial, and it throws- http://pastebin.com/846873
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> just looking at it, and i'm probably way off here (anyone that knows, feel free to correct me), it looks like you're using a unified driver (for a usb wifi dongle, and looks like two different pci cards)
<Daisuke_Ido> how to fix that, i have no clue.
<whoremonger> it's a dell 1390 built in in this lappy
<Daisuke_Ido> do you know what the chipset is?
<whoremonger> 4311
<Daisuke_Ido> or is that it
<whoremonger> broadcom 4311
<whoremonger> i've read just about every tutorial out there for it
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<whoremonger> i even switch distros to kanotix and gave it a shot
<Daisuke_Ido> the 4311 is somewhat supported natively
<whoremonger> i don't get a wlan of any sort listed when i do iwconfig
<whoremonger> i still haven't accomplished that yet
<Daisuke_Ido> um...
<Daisuke_Ido> do you speak german?
<whoremonger> nein
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<whoremonger> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> that won't help much then
<Daisuke_Ido> the *only* hit i got for your exact issue
<Daisuke_Ido> http://kanotix.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-19149.html
<whoremonger> someone just told me to do some tail something command
<whoremonger> and it gave me-
<whoremonger> Dec 28 21:38:01 KanotixBox loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(361): couldn't load driver bcmwl5
<Daisuke_Ido> tail dmesg?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, it's not loading the driver for some reason (thank you captain obvious!)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not too good with ndiswrapper myself, but i figured i could try to help :\
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry i can't give better advice
<whoremonger> someone told me to delete all of the configuration files for ndiswrapper
<whoremonger> i'm trying to find where they are now
<Daisuke_Ido> um, i just saw that
<Daisuke_Ido> let me look
<Daisuke_Ido> did you blacklist the native support for the carD?
<whoremonger> yeah, in the modsomething.d file
<whoremonger> or some such
<whoremonger> blacklist bcm43xx i think was the command
<whoremonger> or entry
<Daisuke_Ido> http://wiki.waningsun.net/index.php?title=Dell_E1405_%26_Linux_HOWTO
<Daisuke_Ido> that one seems solid
<Daisuke_Ido> but yes
<whoremonger> lol, i believe that is the first one i ever tried
<whoremonger> but let me try it once more, for good measure
<whoremonger> thank you daisuke
<LBB_> hi there!
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome, and good luck
<Daisuke_Ido> this is nice.  not like other linux channels i've visited, where the only helpful advice is "read the man pages" and "go back to windows, noob!"
<family> If this is the wrong place, please let me know.  I use Fedora Core 5 at work; I've heard that kubuntu is much better, and am trying to set it up at home.  Er, I obviously don't know how to use the package manager correctly, and am finding it strange after using yum.  Is there someone who might be able to take a few minutes and walk me through a couple of things.
<soulrider> indeed Daisuke_Ido
<soulrider> but there snot many people on at th emoment
<soulrider> family: ill help you as mucha s i can
<family> Thank you very much, soul-rider.  My basic concerns is that I'm screwing up the repositories and installation procedure.
<Daisuke_Ido> installation procedure as far as...
<soulrider> could you please hold 5 minutes? theres somehting i need to do first
<family> OK, soulrider.  Twill give me some time to get thoughts together.
<Daisuke_Ido> family: i can help until soulrider gets back if you need it
<family> I've gone to system and opened adept; then gone to the manage repositories view.  Thanks, Daisuke_ido.
<family> I've enabled the us.archive.ubunut.com/ubuntu universe and multiverse for deb & deb-src.  Do I need to do the same for the security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lines?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't see why not
<family> OK, I'll do that, and then see if it helps.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's the security updates...  i think that was actually enabled already for me
<Daisuke_Ido> i know it's enabled now...
<family> Thanks, Daisuke_Ido (may I just type DI, or do you prefer the whole thing?).
<Daisuke_Ido> either way
<Daisuke_Ido> DI's certainly shorter
<soulrider> just type dai and press tab
<family> I use emacs a lot at work, and would like to install it.  (My apologies if you're a vi person.)  When I go to the emacs line on the Adept Manager and "Request Install", it comes back in the Requested column with "BREAK (install)".  Sorry, but that doesn't mean much to me.
<Daisuke_Ido> that is odd.
<Daisuke_Ido> that i haven't seen before.
<soulrider> family: i suggets you first update the lists
<soulrider> then do a dist upgrade
<soulrider> and then try to install
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, even on kubuntu, i usually use synaptic
<soulrider> adept is the GUI for apt-get
<soulrider> id rather use the console
<soulrider> and aptitude seems to be better than adept/apt-get
<Daisuke_Ido> aptitude
<soulrider> family: do "sudo aptitude update" then do "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<soulrider> that will leave your system up-to date
<family> Soulrider & DI, I'm open to anything.  I use the CLI for yum, and am quite happy.  I thought I'd done the update of databases; I'm doing the sudo aptitude stuff now
<soulrider> great
<soulrider> im gonna see if i can install emacs
<soulrider> i actually have no idea what its for :P
<family> It said all is copasetic (0 packages upgraded.)     :-)
<soulrider> did you do update first?
<family> Yes, update first.   (I'd done that about an hour ago using The Adept Manager or something)
<soulrider> well
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<family> I'm looking at the man page on aptitude right now.
<soulrider> you enabled repositories now
<soulrider> so you should do it again
<soulrider> when you enable a repository its a good idea to do an update, so you get the lists for the new repo
<family> Ah, OK.  Yes, I did it again using sudo aptitude update , etc., as you said above.
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> now try
<soulrider> sudo aptitude install emacs
<soulrider> on some very rare ocasions, adept will refuse to install something
* aseigo ponders why the postgres plugin for kexi isn't in kubuntu =/
<knapp> Hi. I created a Video DVD using Devede (on the PAL setting) and then burned it to disk using k3b. When I put it in the DVD player it says "Cannot play DVD due to area regieon restriction" or something like that. Do I need to encode it again in NTSC?
<family> Problem:  unmet dependencies:  emacs21-nox, depends on emacs21-bin-common (virtual package).
<soulrider> knapp: its probably region locked
<soulrider> your DVD player wont be able to open it
<knapp> It's a Sony. I didn't think Sonys had that?
<soulrider> family: are you just doing sudo aptitude install emacs or something else ?
<soulrider> sony  is evil....
<family> BTW, I presume that aptitude search is the command to, say, search for all emacs packages.
<knapp> Maybe a Xbox360 would play it?
<soulrider> dont know
<family> Soulrider:  at present, just sudo aptitude install emacs
<knapp> ok well thanks for your help soulrider
<soulrider> uhm, let me look into it family
<family> Thanks, soulrider.
<soulrider> knapp: try and get some info on regions on DVDs from wikipedia
<soulrider> it will explain the problem better than i will be able to
<soulrider> some DVDs can only play on some parts of the world
<soulrider> family: its installing for me, the only thing i can think of is that maybe you didnt quite enable your repos well
<soulrider> if you want i can give you my repo list which is probably more complete
<knapp> yeah, im semi-familiar with that stuff. Is there a way I can encode it to a specific regieon (North America) ?
<soulrider> and you will find some updates there
<soulrider> for open office that are not on the official repos
<soulrider> knapp: you will want region 1 then
<soulrider> i havnt used that program so i cant tell you, sorry :(
<soulrider> there might be a way to remove the region code completelly from the DVD though
<family> Soulrider (may I abbreviate it SR):  I'm open to additional repos
<soulrider> family
<soulrider> type sou and press tab
<soulrider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<family> soulrider: neat!  tab completion of people on the channel!
<soulrider> indeeed :)
<family> OK the pastebin came up with a "Paste something", but I think that I need to unpaste something.
<soulrider> family, youre gonna need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider> you will need super cow powers for that :P
<soulrider> that was for me actually :P
<family> soulrider: I've opened it in nano
<soulrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39275/ see if you get a "make a correction" box where you can take the text from
<soulrider> you dont want to remove the numbers manually
<soulrider> family: did you open nano with sudo ?
<family> soulrider: yes, with sudo
<soulrider> great!
<family> soulrider: I hope you don't mind, but it'll take a few minutes to go through it, copy & paste, and ask you questions.  :-)   I suspect that I won't need all the edgy eft stuff, as I'm using 6.06    Do I just change edgy to dapper?
<soulrider> ohhh
<soulrider> better yet
<family> soulrider: BTW, I'm open to upgrading to 6.10
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soulrider> that will make a repository list for you :)
<family> soulrider: I'm confused again.  Source-o-matic (ubotu?)
<soulrider> ubotu: is a bot, he slike the channel slave
<soulrider> go to that site
<soulrider> and you can compile your repo list :)
<soulrider> so you know you wont screw anything up
<family> soulrider: You are *very* optimistic.  We ancient flatti can screw up most anything.
<family> Some questions
<soulrider> lol, dont worry
<knivage> Hi :0
<family> soulrider: 1. My main concern is getting a stable system that my family can use for e.g., homework, mp3 players (wife's Creative Zen V), and the like.
<knivage> *:)
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> family: unless they know how to sudo, they wont screw anything up :P
<soulrider> thats the wonders of linux :P
<family> soulrider: 1a Is 6.06 (dapper) fine, or should I go ahead and update to edgy----and if so, how
<Daisuke_Ido> after a few months, i'm trying to figure out how any music fan can live without amarok
<soulrider> i think that yes, you should upgrade
<soulrider> lol Daisuke_Ido
<soulrider> familty, i did a clean install
<soulrider> im not into upgrading
<soulrider> but lets ask the wonderful bot, maybe he knows how to upgrade
<soulrider> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<family> soulrider & DI:  I use amarok at work, but it's the family who are into multimedia.
<family> soulrider: I gather that <shriedk> work causes the bot to respond?
<soulrider> <shriedk> ?
<family> <shriek> == !
<soulrider> ahh yes
<soulrider> you can ask him by doing !
<soulrider> hes a smart guy :P
<soulrider> family: you might want to print https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade and follow the upgrade
<soulrider> although i think printing is evil
<family> soulrider: very good.
<terran4000> Hello, was just wondering ... how can I change the mod1 modifier mapping to include ALT_R also?
<soulrider> terran4000: no idea :(
<family> soulrider: Hey, I spent some quality time with my computer today getting it to print under 6.06
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i never printed anything with ym computer
<soulrider> dont like killing trees =/
<terran4000> hmm >_>
<max_> where do i turn off the drop shadows on windows
<soulrider> terran4000: maybe look in the wiki or http://ubuntuforums.org
<LBB> hi all!
<family> soulrider: Alas, my kids' teachers like things on paper.
<terran4000> <sigh> only if they made these things easier ...
<family> soulrider: As does my wife when cooking.  I must admit that I've quite a fondness for holding a book
<family> and reading
<soulrider> max_: go to system settings > window behaviour
<soulrider> im assuming youa ctivated it there
<soulrider> well, i dont like printing when its not absolutely needed
<soulrider> unless you have a computer screen in your kitchen its fine
<soulrider> but osme people, just print such useless stuff
<soulrider> and they dont save paper
<max_> where is the drop shadow at in there?
<soulrider> max_: in translucency tab
<soulrider> im guessing you enabled it there
<max_> thats disabled
<soulrider> uhm
<Daisuke_Ido> hey, where do i turn *on* drop shadows...
<soulrider> i didnt know it could be enabled anywhere else
<soulrider> ohh
<soulrider> sorry
<soulrider> i thought it said OFF
<Daisuke_Ido> no no
<soulrider> to turn them on, activate where it sais translucency and shadows
<Daisuke_Ido> he's asking about turning it off
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm asking about turning them on :D
<soulrider> max_: youre not using beryl are you ?
<family> soulrider: So, I'll follow the following steps.  1) do the update; 2) update repositiories; 3) see if I can figure things out on my own; 4) come back for help!  :-)     Well, at least trees are quite a renewable (sustainable) resource when used for paper, but that's no excuse for being wasteful.
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: go to where i told max
<soulrider> family: maybe its better to do a clean install ?
<soulrider> it depends on you though
<Daisuke_Ido> done that, but i get no translucency though
<max_> yes, im usin beryl
<soulrider> i allways feel my system will be fresher
<soulrider> max_: its in the beryl settings, somewhere
<max_> thats what i thought
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: you might need to restart X
<max_> but they are telling me ts kde
<soulrider> max_: it must be beryl
<soulrider> the KDE shadows are disabled
<soulrider> so it has to be beryl
<soulrider> shadows are pretty though, why turn them off? :P
<family> soulrider: If I can do the upgrade, I'd prefer that.   The directions seem straightforward.  The sed command is a bit different than I use (s/bad/good/g ---- I don't remember the g, and I'm not familiar with the xargs command, but otherwise . . . .
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> copying and pasting should do it :P
<soulrider> family: if you have any issues just contact me
<soulrider> i try to be on here as much as possible
<soulrider> but im on msn/aim/yahoo too
<TheDebugger> anyone tried that beryl decoration manager for KDE? ( Like emerald )?
<family> soulrider: Thanks much for your help.  we'll see what happens.
<soulrider> TheDebugger: ive used it with beryl
<TheDebugger> And?
<soulrider> good luck family!
<soulrider> its ok
<TheDebugger> emerald is better?
<soulrider> but its meant to eb used with beryl
<soulrider> not alone
<Daisuke_Ido> oooh
<family> soulrider: Let me ask another question.  The time-stamps I see are now ca. 14:31.  I'm in MST (~21:31.  Where is the IRC?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's pretty
<family> Daisuke_Ido: Thank you, too, for your help.
<soulrider> family: it must be your computer
<soulrider> i see
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<soulrider> 02:30 :P
<Daisuke_Ido> and soulrider, thanks, restarting X made all the difference
<TheDebugger> I think it's "Aquamarine"
<TheDebugger> Anyway, i'll try it at home
<soulrider> TheDebugger: i dont think you can use emerald without beryl
<soulrider> but im probably wrong
<TheDebugger> I think you're right
<family> soulrider: Yes, I see that my computer is showing 14:31 in the panel clock.  Ach, something else to investigate.  :-(
<TheDebugger> I'm just saying that emerald is not the only decorator for beryl
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> i had no idea there were others
<will> Alright, I just made the switch from SuSE to Kubuntu.  Let's just hope it actually lets me update my video drivers for once...
<will> !ati > will
<christopher> man this is so annoying, I just installed kubuntu and it wont boot unless I do it in recovery mode then use startx
<soulrider> will: i doubt you will have problems
<christopher> it used to work on this machine too
<TheDebugger> christopher: What is the error?
<soulrider> i will be right back
<soulrider> need to restart X :P
<christopher> TheDebugger: no error, just frezzes as the bar is going across
<christopher> how stable is 6.10 right now anyway?
<soulrider> yay
<soulrider> i got some pretty looking shadows now :P
<Daisuke_Ido> pretty stable from my perspective
<TheDebugger> christopher: For me, it's nice
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: they look nice
<soulrider> indeed Daisuke_Ido
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<christopher> TheDebugger, is there some way to see something other than the boot up bar to help me debug?
<TheDebugger> christopher: perhaps you could check dmesg, not sure
<christopher> can't check it unless I manage to boot
<will> soulrider: It's  made my Xserver not want to start before, and I don't know what to edit, Just change the driver back to "Vesa"? Don't know
<soulrider> will: maybe edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<will> soulrider: Well, but what in that is what I meant.
<will> soulrider: Incase it locks me out
<soulrider> i have an Nvidia card so i probably wont be of much help
<soulrider> but if you want to change the driver
<soulrider> you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soulrider> but back it up before editing, just in case
<will> soulrider: No problem.  I think I know what locked me out anyway, It was probably I forgot to remove fglrx from restricted modules
<will> soulrider: So it couldn't find any drivers therefor error'd itself
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> well, good luck anyways!
<will> soulrider: Thanks : )
<soulrider> im going to bed
<soulrider> see you all!
<Daisuke_Ido> have a good night and thanks for the tips
<soulrider_away> see ya!! ^^
<bLaZeD> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<BeLinux> i start Adept, i type in my root password when it asks me to (it accepts it), and after that i get the message that the package database is read only and that i must be root to install them...
<BeLinux> anyone knowsss why
<smaggard> try restarting maybe, iunno
<Steven_M_> hi all
<evox> Hello?
<evox> In Kubuntu is it possible for me to use my USB jump drive?
<evox> View and transfer files etc...
<crimsun> yes.
<evox> Well how can I acess it?
<crimsun> plug in it.
<evox> Because its plugged in..
<crimsun> plug it in, rather.
<evox> But Nothings happing
<crimsun> was it cleanly unmounted last time?
<crimsun> it won't automount successfully if it wasn't.
<evox> This is the first time its been plugged in to Linux
<evox> ok now for somereason it decided to show up
<crimsun> paste the output from ``dmesg |tail -20'' onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<crimsun> heh.
<evox> wtf
<evox> It asked me what I wanted to do to manage it
<evox> I hit cancel
<evox> Then My tool bar dissappeared
<evox> If my memory serves correct dont I right click then hit command and type kicker?
<evox> Ok anyway
<evox> Now.....I started Amarok....And Hit Install MP3 Capability
<evox> it says it was sucessfull
<evox> but When I restart and play music...I hear nothing
<evox> Anyone?
<praetor> evox: try sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<crimsun> do you hear any other system sounds?
<evox> I hear the start up sound and etc
<evox> when I first turn the comp on
<evox> and those kind of things
<praetor> do you hear sound when you log into kde?
<evox> yea
<praetor> ok, try install that package then
<praetor> im not sure how what amarok intalls through its own option, but i install said package and amarok plays mp3s fine afterwards
<evox> evox@evox-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<evox> Password:
<evox> Reading package lists... Done
<evox> Building dependency tree
<evox> Reading state information... Done
<evox> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<evox> Thats what it says
<praetor> thats pretty strange
<praetor> do you hear sound when you try to play an ogg with amarok?
<evox> i dont have any oggs
<evox> All I have are a few MP3
<praetor> amarok comes with 1 when you first install/start it
<praetor> the 'welcome to amarok' track
<evox> Its not showing up
<will> I need help, I can't update my drivers without it not letting XServer start.  I'm on live CD now;  I'm about to re-install is there ANY WAY I could get to my XOrg.conf?
<will> I'm using a raden x700 and updating drivers from repositories using the ati binaries found in !ati
<computer> is there a tutorial on how to use autostart?
<will> How can I boot Kubuntu in console....  I reallly need to edit my xorg.conf or I can't use my computer I'm on th elive cd right now
<smoothies> how do u mean
<smoothies> u want kubuntu in ur ms-dos console?
<smoothies> o
<smoothies> do u mean boot kubuntu into console mode?
<will> smoothies: lol... dos...  I mean I want it without my xserver running so I can modified my xorg.conf to let me turn on
<will> yeah
<smoothies> yeah u can do alt-ctrl f1, then kill kde
<will> at the login screen?
<smoothies> or can u not get into the login screen either
<smoothies> yes
<smoothies> at the login screen
<smoothies> if u just want to
<smoothies> edit xorg.conf, u don't have to kill kde
<will> alt ctrl f1 *Repeates to self* Alright be back sooner or later
<smoothies> also
<smoothies> also
<will> ?
<smoothies> just making sure u can get back, i was just gonna say f1 thru f6 are all konsole mode
<smoothies> f7 is gui mode again
<will> k
<will> brb
<smoothies> or u can press xstart
<smoothies> or type startx i meant
<will> startx to launch xserver?
<Steven_M_> Even with splash disabled the startup squence of edgy doesn't seem to be as detailed as brezzy's and dapper's was, is there anyway to make edgy's startup sequence more detailed?
<will> no space?
<will> l
<will> *k
<smoothies> yes
<will> brb
<smoothies> bye
<smoothies> i meant see u in a bit
<fierce> Hey all.. i've got a problem I cant solve.  I am running a process but want to log out and keep it running, but I forgot to screen it.  How can I transfer this to a screen?  I tried to 'CTRL+Z' to suspend it, then run screen, then 'fg' inside of screen but it says no process found.. How can I do this :(
<Linux_Galore> hmm I cant seem to get kubuntu to read the new resolution settings on xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> krandrtray keep using the old settings
<Daisuke_Ido> did you restart X?
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke_Ido: that and reboot
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke_Ido: same setup on Mnadriva worked fine when I added the extra resolution
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke_Ido: showed up in kranr straight away
<Linux_Galore> krandr*
<Linux_Galore> also the kde monitor tool isnt working
<Daisuke_Ido> that's an issue i've yet to run into
<Daisuke_Ido> i just added the proper resolutions to xorg.conf and restarted x, and they were immediately available
<Linux_Galore> I get "Module Monitor and Display cant be loaded"
<Linux_Galore> wonder what package thats from
<hamiii> I just installed Kubuntu. I set a root passwd. Then su visudo and added my user name to the file. In groups I'm listed as admin. I was able to get add remove programs to run once. Now I get conversation with sudo failed?
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you need to set a root password?
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: a binary that has to run interactive and asks for root password
<Daisuke_Ido> as in...  a package manager or something?
<hamiii> Because I'm used to dropping to a shell, switching to root and taking care of things.
<Daisuke_Ido> you should just be able to use your own password
<flaccid> you are using your own password for sudo?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the way it's set up.
<hamiii> Yes
<flaccid> have a look at syslog
<hamiii> Yes I am using my own pass for sudo not the root pass
<Daisuke_Ido> to eliminate the need to even have a root password set
<hamiii> Syslog Can't open default user face
<hamiii> Defualt passkey ....
<flaccid> google that hamii
<hamiii> google default user face?
<flaccid> google the error as per syslog
<will> ls
<will> Oops, though I was in konsole for a sec there.  Does anyone here use Kubuntu with a ATi radeon card (Maybe x700?) and has updated drivers working?
<flaccid> will: i use that but its a radeon 9600
<will> flaccid: Are you on Edgy?
<flaccid> yep
<will> flaccid: Did you ever run into any trouble with installing the ati binary drivers locking you out of your desktop and not letting Xserver work properly?
<flaccid> don't think so
<flaccid> check your X log
<pluto> Can someone please tell me the ubuntu equivilant of this directory?  /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input
<will> To late, just started to re-install.  I'm debating using vesa drivers =(
<flaccid> too late indeed
<flaccid> vesa is crap
<crimsun> pluto: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
<crimsun> pluto: note that we use the modular X.Org scheme.
<will> flaccid: I don't have much choice.  I can't install drivers
<flaccid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juan> are there any good guides to understanding xorg?
<flaccid> did you read that will?
<pluto> crimsun: will that affect the driver installation I'm doing?
<crimsun> pluto: no idea; you haven't given any additional details.
<will> flaccid: Yep, I followed it word by word on the repositories version.  It just locked me out, it said I could vim my xorg.conf but when I did it was still at vesa...
<pluto> It's a touchscreen driver for Xorg 6
<flaccid> will change it then :)
<crimsun> pluto: ...6? No, that won't work.
<will> flaccid: I'm gunna try to do the install from ati.com on my new install
<pluto> Why's that crimsun?
<crimsun> pluto: because we don't use X.Org 6.x
<crimsun> we use 7.1
<flaccid> you can do that yes. i think there are possible issues however doing the full prop. install
<VR_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crimsun> pluto: (probably ABI bump)
<will> flaccid: Oh my.  there's conflicting opinions, In the repositories it says to makesure it's not blacklisted but it says it has to be blacklisted in the first one.  Quite confusing
<pluto> What are we using then?
<Pirate-king> what is the best and easiest program to web cam with?
<flaccid> will: yes i came across other issues with ati. i had to do a lot of manual stuff and spent a lot of time. its things like this that make linux unusable to the mainstream populous
<will> flaccid: It's sad to, It's really easy once it's set up.  My expieriences with all the open software have been great.
<will> flaccid: I've
<will> flaccid: **Ive preached linux to a couple people, only 1 of which still uses it
<flaccid> trust me will there at least 3 major bugs/issues outstanding in the installation of ati drivers for linux, particularly debian/ubuntu
<will> flaccid: SuSE wasn't so easy either...
<will> flaccid: I never got it working on SuSE
<will> flaccid: I just used vesa
<flaccid> yes i'm talking linux in general. windows is better in this case
<flaccid> thats what is sad about it. linux still doesn't equal microsoft in a lot of stuff
<will> flaccid: They're different;  I know this is strange but you can't compare linux to windows justly.  They just excel in completly different areas
<flaccid> you can compare
<flaccid> comparison of desktop operating systems...
<will> flaccid: But you wont get far.  Windows powerusers (The majority) will always get more attention from professional software developpers.
<will> But if you're an OSS person (aye) linux is good
<flaccid> thats right
<will> I'll be right back, Restarting off of my liveCD
<flaccid> see how windows is more 'stable' in this situation..
<will> flaccid: Windows IS usable in all fairness
<flaccid> or perhaps reliable is a better term
<will> flaccid: Most people wont crash it that often just in word/IE
<will> flaccid: Anyway, be right back
<flaccid> its 2006. people should have to stuff around with installation of drivers on linux. have a loot at mac, its unix and doesn't install terminal by default..
<flaccid> should=shouldn't
<flaccid> anyway thats my sook on the progress or lack of progress of linux
<will> Alright I'm back.
<flaccid> !envy > fildo
<will> Why couldn't there be a envy for ati =(
<crimsun> because you haven't made it.
<will> Psh, I don't need a script IM ALL MAN.
<will> o.0
<crimsun> your whine above utterly negates that.
<will> Tough guys cry sometimes >>;
<will> Specially E-Toughguys.  Don't forget the internet factor
<crimsun> you're no chuck norris.
<will> You're just sayin that cause you're afraid of my roundhouse kick.  Anyway, to not derail from the channels purpose, I shall remain quiet untill a support question arrises.
<flaccid> i'm as smooth as vanilla ice :0
<will> Dayum dats smooth...?
<Pirate-king> how do you universe enable?
<Jucato> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> !repos > Pirate-king
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> my lag
<Linux_Galore> YAY! resolution fixed
<Linux_Galore> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pirate-king> Im ther
<Linux_Galore> so much for the graphical tools
<Linux_Galore> ended using a command line tool
<flaccid> sux hey
<Linux_Galore> bugger got to disable compiz to get 3d back
<FHX> Hm. Could someone offer advice? I've been trying to install Kubuntu Edgy Eft using a burned CD (md5 checksums tally) but the Live desktop won't even load - it just brings me to an interface similar to command prompt's, that says: ubuntu@ubuntu. (Running on a 32-bit Pentium D duo-core dell, Windows OS)
<Pirate-king> what is the best and easiest program to web cam with?
<FHX> I also tried installing using a Dapper-install-cd shipped to me by Kubuntu (which worked previously with my old computer) but the same problem occurs - only this time it freezes at the loading screen, where the status bar doesn't budge.
<hamiii> \join #peanut-lug
<fowlduck-> FHX: use the alternative installer
<ubuntusudo619> can somebody help me w/ installing GNOME under kubuntu??
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fowlduck-> done!
<ubuntusudo619> k i'll go try that. thanx
<fowlduck-> np :)
<will> I need help, I need to do a sudo module-assistant prepare,update (As following the guide) but it says command not found...
<ubuntusudo619> fowlduck: konsole says it can't find the package
<FHX> fowlduck-: Hum..okay I'll try that. Thanks
<will> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<crimsun> will: well, did you install module-assistant?
<smoothies> has anyone used xfreecursors here?
<Daisuke_Ido> i remember...  i got a shipment of hoary cds
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: wow, that's a new one for me, it can't fund ubuntu-desktop?
<FHX> Oh one more thing. I resized my main windows partition and now i've got two bits of unallocated space that aren't merged, is there a way to merge them together? Or can I merge them through the alternate install cd?
<will> crimsun: Never said to anywhere, And I checked repositories and it didn't show...
<Daisuke_Ido> and several of them were corrupt :(
<ubuntusudo619> fowlduck: ttly
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: if you can paste the command you typed, the
<ubuntusudo619> fowlduck: unless there's a Gnome 2.16 .DEB file i can install myself?
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: if you can pastebin the command you typed, the error you received, and a copy of your sources.list, we may be able to track down the issue
<ubuntusudo619> k hold on
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: there are many many many dependencies that need to be satisfied which is easiest to do through your package manager
<smoothies> is there a place where i can get window vista looking cursors, i don't know if they're called cursors, but i just like that circle'ish thing when stuff loads, sort of like the one that already comes with kubuntu, but that looks nicer =) thx all
<ubuntusudo619> fowlduck::  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktopReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<will> What's the command to make my session run as root?
<unix_infidel> sudo
<unix_infidel> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntusudo619> sudo halt lol
<will> To make the session, not just the command
<unix_infidel> sudo su
<ubuntusudo619> sudo reboot
<N3rg4r> hey now!
<smoothies> what's the differnce between bootsplash and splash screens
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: paste your sources list to www.pastebin.ca
<ubuntusudo619> nothing
<flaccid> ubuntusudo619 is main repos enabled
<ubuntusudo619> huh??
<flaccid> ubuntusudo619: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntusudo619> what folder would  /etc/apt/sources.list be under?
<abattoir> ubuntusudo619: /etc/apt
<N3rg4r> /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> ubuntusudo619: sources.list is the name of the file
<abattoir> ubuntusudo619: /etc/apt/sources.list is the full path to it
<N3rg4r> i have a little problem m8s
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: type 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' into the console then paste it into www.pastebin.ca
<N3rg4r> every time i start KDE i get an error
<thelubix> why does netbeans only work in KDE and not gnome
<fowlduck-> thelubix: i bet it works in both, it just uses qt
<thelubix> i dunno fowlduck- it only works in KDE for me
<N3rg4r> the file protocol dyed unexpectedly, the window title is Kdesktop
<N3rg4r> *died
<fowlduck-> thelubix: check its' dependencies and make sure they're installed.  Also, if it depends on services launched when KDE runs, those could be launched
<momal> How can I kill a process from command "kill -9 PID" I run that and it is still running help!!.. I need a way to kill it without rebooting.
<ubuntusudo619> to fowlduck and flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/295266
<fowlduck-> momal: kill -HUP pid
<ubuntusudo619> >:-(                http://pastebin.ca/295266
<intelikey> qustion; in the init scripts, what is the purpose of the colen in  ": exit 0" ?       doesn't "exit 0" do the same thing ?
<thelubix> fowlduck-: i have both kde and gnome installed when i try to bring up Netbeans in GNOME the windows just is a blank gray
<ubuntusudo619> i need help!!!!!!
<momal> fowlduck: It didn't die :(
<ubuntusudo619> i'm feeling very gnomeless
<fowlduck-> thelubix: probably some service is depended upon by netbeans that launches when KDE launches.  Or it's something I know nothing about.  This is just what I've deduced from your descriptions
<N3rg4r> every time i start KDE i get an error
<fowlduck-> ubuntusudo619: you have duplicate sources in that file.  I don't know for certain, but that could mess with it.  Try sudo apt-get update
<N3rg4r> the file protocol died unexpectedly, the window title is Kdesktop
<thelubix> KDE is bad i just use it
<intelikey> ubuntusudo619   ahhhh why do lines 34 and 35 exist ?
<fowlduck-> momal: -9 and -HUP should kill the process, I'm surprised it isn't.  I'm sorry I can't help more, that really should be working.
<thelubix> KDE IS AWEFUL
<fowlduck-> ha
<fowlduck-> wrong channel to say that
<momal> fowlduck-: yea -9 usually works for me but it just wont die >_<
<intelikey> you really don't need or want repetes in there ubuntusudo619
<thelubix> fowlduck-: i am really not a fan
<fowlduck-> i would think it would cause breakage
<N3rg4r> so anyone has any idea????
<thelubix> gnome makes more sense to me
<N3rg4r> please??
<thelubix> are kde people some how psycologically different from gnome people??
<thelubix> what do you think?
<intelikey> momal pstree and see what the parent process is ?     what are you trying to kill.
<fowlduck-> thelubix: sounds like a better discussion for the kde channel
<Jucato> fowlduck-: not even. it's an -offtopic discussion
<fowlduck-> Jucato: point taken
<N3rg4r> the file protocol died unexpectedly, the window title is Kdesktop
<N3rg4r> please??
<momal> split... I was spliting a file but I ran it with & so i could close the ssh to server... but its kinda killing my server so I don't want to do it.
<momal> intelikey: ^^
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: your installation is broken in some way.  I don't know how to troubleshoot this, but I would check the logs in /var/logs and the check the output of dmesg
<thelubix> oh so this is like one of those heavily modded on topic fests?
<momal> inti --- SCManager ----- SCManger | and has split listed under that
<N3rg4r> fowlduck-, it also appeared when i inserted the kubuntu live cd before installing
<N3rg4r> it may be the cd??
<fowlduck-> thelubix: well, people listen and chat in off-topic when they want to waste time, people come here to help and be helped, and discuss on-topic stuff
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: wow, that's really weird then, I'm not sure.
<intelikey> momal try killing it's parrent ?
<momal> its just listed under scmanager so its parent is init -- scmanager
<N3rg4r> fowlduck-, i was thinking in reinstalling KDE, how do i do that. Idont know how to move in the shell
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: reinstalling kde is an interesting proposition, i unfortunately don't know how to properly and safely do this.
<N3rg4r> damn
<N3rg4r> thanx anyway
<N3rg4r> ;)
<momal> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop | apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ? | that should work
<N3rg4r> ok, gotta try it out
<fowlduck-> wow, no
<N3rg4r> no?
<fowlduck-> that just removes the meta-package
<intelikey> momal removing kubuntu-desktop won't remove any files.  it's just a meta package
<fowlduck-> which does NOTHING for you
<momal> ahh
<N3rg4r> well i was thinking in installing Gnome and work from there
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<momal> intelikey: any ideas how to kill this process?
<intelikey> sudo killall <name>
<momal> tried already
<momal> i have tried | kill -9, kill -HUP, kill -KILL |
<momal> and kill -15
<N3rg4r> fowlduck-, i'll try that right now
<fowlduck-> momal: reboot
<N3rg4r> momal, have you tried restarting x?
<momal> thats my last option... i prefer to go through everything else
<momal> not running x
<N3rg4r> or what ever its name is
<momal> dedicated server
<N3rg4r> i thought contol+alt+ backspace could work
<momal> durely there has to be a way to kill a process >_<..
<momal> 14.78 load average >_<
<intelikey> kill it's parent.
<momal> initSCManagerSCManager
<momal>      split
<momal> thats what is has under pstree.. what is the parent ?
<fowlduck-> terminate its parent with extreme prejudice
<intelikey> sudo killall SCManager
<intelikey> :)
<momal> O_O
<momal> that would = a reboot
<momal> everything running is under that
<intelikey> use SCManager to kill it.
<intelikey> !SCManager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SCManager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> momal what is  SCManager  ?
<intelikey>    SCManager provides a means for client and developers to create story cards and plan/monitor their progess. It software development planning to tool   to support Agile teams using story cards to capture and develop client requirements.  <<<  everything is running under that?
<momal> yea.. its my friends server
<flaccid> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<flaccid> !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm no guide
<momal> its just if i reboot thre is a 90% chance its not going to come back then i have to call the datacenter in america (thats a fair bit from australia >_<)
<N3rg4r> momal, it  would be up by now, if you had rebooted
<N3rg4r> oh, forget it
<momal> umm.. its not the time it takes to reboot its on the chacne it doesn't come back
<momal> lol
<intelikey> momal can you tell me what "SCManager"  is on that box.   cause i still think you just need to  sudo killall SCManager
<momal> O_o... it died
<momal> split just dispeared
<intelikey> i guess it finished ?
<N3rg4r> lol
<N3rg4r> s#it happens
<momal> my files are gone as well.. the ones it was spliting into >_< lol.. oh well i'll just download the file now instead of spliting it
<intelikey> momal is   SCManager   still in the process table ?
<momal> umm im pretty sure scmanager is so he can start/stop processes easier... but scmanager wont even run for me lol
<momal> yea
<intelikey> well the description i found on it doesn't look like it would be usefull for that....   maybe there is another   "SCManager"   ?
<momal> Might be :S
<momal> you can't download more then 2 gb under ftp O_o... since when
<N3rg4r> momal, split the file
<momal> lol!
<N3rg4r> O.o
<momal> have anther method then using split?
<intelikey> momal dd
<momal> I ahve never used dd... how might I go about it ?
<matthew_> momal, dd if /path/to/file/to/be/copied of /path/to/new/copy/of/file
<matthew_> momal, dd is not nicknamed data destroyer for nothing...if you mix up the if and of, you could write big blank spots to your harddrive.
<momal> O_O
<matthew_> yeah, be careful.
<matthew_> if==input file (ie, what file dd copies FROM) and of==output file (ie. what file dd copies TO)
<momal> ... how is that going to help me split file ?
<matthew_> momal, I'm not sure.
<matthew_> lol
<intelikey> something on the order of # N=1 ;while dd if=<infile> of=<outfile$N> bs=1073741824 count=1 skip=$(($N - 1)) ;do N=$(($N + 1)) ;done
<matthew_> momal, dd does a disc copy, bit for bit.
<matthew_> momal, either way, it's pretty sketch...
<fowlduck-> it CAN do a disc copy
<momal> ... im sure there is a easier way to download a 4gb file then that :S
<intelikey> that would make a series of 1g files   outfile1 outfile2 ...  from infile     but the <> marks are there only to show that you need to translate <infile> <outfile>  respectively
<momal> and how do i get it back together again ?
* Rob-West is away Sleeping: Gone away for now.
* Rob-West is going to bed
<superjoe> intelikey I messed up packages when using automatix java.  I can't open my package managers. any idea how to fix this
<intelikey> same process in reverse.    or just # for Q in outfile* ;do cat $Q >> restoredname ;done        but that's not carefull to make sure it's in the right order.... should do a echo outfile*  first to make sure.   ^momal
<superjoe> intelikey, was that answer for me cause that was way over my head?
<momal> lol no it was to me :p
<intelikey> superjoe something like sudo apt-get install -f || dpkg-reconfigure -a
<N3rg4r> hey, new error!!!
<intelikey> or actually -a may be excessive...
<N3rg4r> i need the url for pasting stuff!!!
<intelikey> N3rg4r it's in the topic
* Rob-West is back.
<intelikey> /topic
<superjoe> I forgot, how do I run as root or superuser?
<matthew_> !pastebin | N3rg4r
<ubotu> N3rg4r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<N3rg4r> thanx
<intelikey> superjoe sudo -i
<Xbehave> er what does dpkg-reconfigure -a do? does it reconfigure all apps?
<intelikey> Xbehave not all but some.
<N3rg4r> fowlduck-, u there??
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: I am, but I'm taking care of something right now, what's up?
<Xbehave> is there a command to reconfigure most, i jsut realised i broke my debconf a while ago so may have alot of broken programs
<N3rg4r> i was installing gnome and then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39291/ showed up
<N3rg4r> then it continued
<intelikey> Xbehave dpkg --configure -a    should get anything that isn't configured yet.
<N3rg4r> fowlduck-, if its nothing important i can talk to u later
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: did the installation of gnome fail?
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: I used to get the same error, it's because of some junk in the xorg.conf that shouldn't be there, but is harmless to leave in.
<fowlduck-> N3rg4r: so no worries.  I just thought of another way to test netbeans, that was you, right?
<intelikey> Xbehave # sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<N3rg4r> no
<N3rg4r> thanx fowlduck-
<Xbehave> thx
<fowlduck-> thelubix: hey, try running netbeans from a terminal from within gnome, then at least you'll see what errors it outputs
<N3rg4r> it was thelubix
<fowlduck-> yeah, just scrolled up myself :)
<N3rg4r> =_=
<superjoe> intelikey im stuck in configuring console setup.  There is just <ok> at the bottom.  What do I do to continue?
* fowlduck- doesn't even run linux anymore :)
<intelikey> superjoe hmmmm ???    hit  y ?
<intelikey> fowlduck- don't say the M$ word ...
<fowlduck-> heh, no, osx
<N3rg4r> why?
<fowlduck-> i'd be on linux still if i wasn't on a mac
<intelikey> ok.  just didn't want to have to duck hunting.....
<N3rg4r> i run M$
<fowlduck-> i'll have the roast duck with the mango salsa
<intelikey> :)
<N3rg4r> i dual boot
<fowlduck-> i run microsoft windows on my gaming rig and in a virtual machine on my laptop for development in visual studio
<fowlduck-> necessary evil :/
* intelikey wonders if there exists such a thing
<superjoe> intelikey,  sorry "y" does nothing.  can I close the terminal or will that mess things up worse?
<intelikey> superjoe  try ^C     that's control C
<N3rg4r> well i'm preparing to erase the ms partition but still can't work out the video card outputs
<EightiesK> !modem
<intelikey> N3rg4r hehhe i erased all my partitions a long time ago.
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<superjoe> inelilkey, still no result
<superjoe> intelikey its asking to choose vga, terminus, but no spot to choose.
<intelikey> superjoe hmmm   up arrow     down arrow  enter ?
* intelikey wonders what all one can break stabbing in the dark....
<N3rg4r> i have a log way to go before understanding linux the way i undertand MS
<superjoe> guess I had to highlight ok, thought I did that already, thanks.
<superjoe> intelikey, I'm new to linux, but did successfully set up xp kubuntu dual boot on hp laptop.
<intelikey> superjoe cool
<intelikey> Belarus ?
<N3rg4r> i really had a bad time installing my Wifi card
<superjoe> automatix  appeared to have frozen up during java install.  I think I closed the terminal and messed up the package.
<N3rg4r> i remember when i first intslled ubuntu
<superjoe> i'm still stabbing in the dark but its starting to make sense
<superjoe> this 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' has a lot of choices, I'm just hitting all the default choices.
<intelikey> superjoe yeah.  you may need to enable verbose   or use a koncole to install java    it askes for confirmation on a liscens agreement.
<N3rg4r> at first i tried installing debian, never got a desktop running
<intelikey> !java | superjoe
<ubotu> superjoe: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<flaccid> atm i'm thinking freebsd is way more stable than ubuntu :)
<superjoe> thanks intelikey and uboto
<intelikey> !bot | superjoe
<ubotu> superjoe: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jucato> intelikey: ^^^
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<intelikey> i'm getting pounded pretty heavily   port scanning  and such    hehhe recon i should turn ssh on so they'll have some thing to play with ?
<superjoe> intelikey, thanks
<intelikey> there me go.
<intelikey> superjoe np.
<Xbehave> whats the kde graphical sudo command?
<intelikey> kdesu
<matthew_> Xbehave, kdesu
<Xbehave> thx
<matthew_> intelikey ftw
<superjoe> intelikey,this dpkg-reconfigure -a takes forever.  I think it would be quicker to reinstall ubuntu
<intelikey> ftw ?
<matthew_> for the win...lol
<matthew_> superjoe, did you do dpkg-reconfigure -a? I've always done sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> superjoe yeah  sorry i got you into that.   i mentioned in the very next line that using  -a might be excessive   kinda wanting to say lets try something shorter   but....
* intelikey was working on the statement "i think i broke the package"  ...
<N3rg4r> this is taking forever
<superjoe> sorry, didn't catch that, np I appreciate your help.
<Xbehave> superjoe it cant take that long i did it just now
<flaccid> hmmm i think edgy sux. way too many problems with it
<Xbehave> isnt that the point of a development cycle dapper is about for people that dont want to risk too many problems
<matthew_> flaccid, really? I find it much stabler and easier to work with than dapper...
<superjoe> I guess I'm slow.  I'm stuck on a screen.  I feel like a five year old trying to use the terminal
<flaccid> Xbehave: edgy is still a production lts release
<kev1n> for a newbie.... is there a gui program to install .bin files easily without using a command line terminal...... i have realplayer10 to install...i know where it is but i dont know how to install using the konsole
<Xbehave> i cant think of a program that on release hasnt been met with problems
<intelikey> Xbehave or for people that could hardly care less about having the latest release of 'blah'
<flaccid> Xbehave its a matter of severity
<superjoe> intelikey.  i'm stuck like I was the first time.  I thought I just highlighted ok and hit enter but not working.
<Xbehave> kev1n i think realplayer needs to be run of a script because its not allowed to be added to the repos
<flaccid> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> kev1n right click it set it executable  and run it.
<kev1n> thanks xbehave
<N3rg4r> !wma
<kev1n> thanks intelikey
<Xbehave> severity is relative i mean ive been running kubuntu as my os for 3 months only to realise that id broken it shortly after release but its been working fine anyway
<Xbehave> *edgy
<superjoe> kevlin, automatix2 can install real player
<flaccid> Xbehave: uat says something else :)
<kev1n> automatix2 ?
<matthew_> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<matthew_> lol, I hate when people do that to me...lol
<Xbehave> kevlin, its my personal opinion but i wouldnt use automatix it installs alot of programs that are in repos using non repos
<kev1n> lol
<kev1n> thanks for all your help everyone... i will go back to reading what ubotu said about real player
<Xbehave> infact i think i have to go reboot because of something automatix messed up months ago, brb
<superjoe> kevln at this point I would agreee with xbehave and the bot bc automatix did mess up my system when installing java. i used it on my pc w no problem though
<intelikey> as i was saying i'm on dailup and the cotten picking "hacker/s" have forced a modem reset...  i can't help much while they are trying so hard to find an open port...
<kev1n> ok...superjoe.... thanks for your advice
* intelikey don't know why it's such a big deal... i started sshd for them.
<matthew_> intelikey, what's this about hackers?
<intelikey> ah someone port scanning my box all to hell.   forced me off the network   and causing bad lag time.
<matthew_> lol, that sucks, esp. on a modem...lol
<matthew_> intelikey, check your router logs...you may be able to see the ip address of the attacker...
<matthew_> kind of retarded to portscan a linux box on dial-up...lol
<intelikey> router + modem  ???
<superjoe> anyone know a tutorial on basics of navigating in the terminal. i'm having a lot of trouble.
<matthew_> intelikey, oh. yeah.
<matthew_> lol
<superjoe> i'm using gnome terminal 2.16.1
<matthew_> superjoe, to change directories do: cd /path/to/directory
<matthew_> superjoe, to see which directory you're presently in do: pwd
<intelikey> !cli | superjoe
<ubotu> superjoe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<matthew_> superjoe, to copy something do: cp /source/file /destination/file
<matthew_> matthew_, to move a file do: mv /source/file /destination/file
<superjoe> matthew, actually i'm stuck in the reconfigure and cant figure out how to click <ok> so i can go to next screen
<matthew_> superjoe, oh...
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> are you in synaptic or something?
<matthew_> or in a real terminal?
<rmorris> hello
<superjoe> no the gnome terminal for ubunu cofiguration there is text and the ok at the bottom
<matthew_> superjoe, hit tab to go down, and left/right to select...then enter to confirm selection.
<intelikey> cp=copy mv=move ls=list cd=change_dir. mkdir=make_dir. rm=remove df=disk_free du=disk_usage   most cli apps use the Q key to quit them  and/or ^C to terminate them.
<superjoe> matthew thankyou so much the tab key was all I needed.  i was feeling stupid.  thanks.
<s007> hi
<s007> can anyone help me with ubuntu
<intelikey> nano is the default *buntu cli editor    all the bash built-ins have   help <command>   while most all cli apps have man or info pages     man intro  ; man man          info info
<superjoe> s007 hi
<s007> hi
<s007> can anyone help me with ubuntu
<hastesaver> !anyone | s007
<ubotu> s007: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<s007> internet browsing problem
<superjoe> s007 I'm pretty noob myself.  whats your question/
<intelikey> type type      if you don't know the differance in a bash built-in and a file   :)
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<s007> cna only browse certain sites ie:ninemsn or ubuntu can't access google etc
<intelikey> "ubuntu can't access google"  ???
<s007> yes
<superjoe> s007 using firefox?
<s007> yes
<s007> firefox 2.0
<superjoe> don't know, I had full browsing w the live cd even b4 install
<intelikey> try konqueror
<hastesaver> s007, are you sure it's a Ubuntu problem and not something wrong with your sysadmin, network, something? Can you browse those sites in Windows?
<s007> well i had full browsing with the cd too but not now??
<s007> yes i can
<kev1n> kev1n@kev1n:~$ sudo ./RealPlayerGOLD.bin
<kev1n> sudo: ./RealPlayerGOLD.bin: command not found
<kev1n> kev1n@kev1n:~$
<kev1n> can someone explain to me why this is not working?
<hastesaver> s007, maybe something changed in the meantime? Is this home, or are you at work/college/something ? (That is, is there someone else in charge of the network?)
<kev1n> oops i see now
<intelikey> you're using ff?    try konqueror
<s007> home with a small network
<s007> no only me
<intelikey> first step is to try to determine if the problem is site specific.  app specific  or network in general
<s007> and also the connection is very slow
<hastesaver> s007, yeah, try other browsers (konqueror, etc.) as intelikey said.
<s007> ok how or where do i get konqueror new to ubuntu
<hastesaver> maybe something's wrong with the DNS, but that doesn't explain why obscure sites like "ninemsn" (whatever it is) should work and not Google
<hastesaver> s007, hit Alt-F2 and type konqueror
<intelikey> s007 we are assuming you have kde because you are in the "K"ubuntu channel.
<s007> ok i did
<s007> and tthen??
<s007> and then??
<kev1n> which music player is most suitable to play live streaming from live.com please
<intelikey> and then ??
<s007> conqueror??
<superjoe> intelikey, just finished reconfigure.  lets see if it fixed the problem
<s007> konqueror
<intelikey> s007 so does it work or not ?
<s007> no i do i find konqueror
<kev1n> which music player is most suitable to play live streaming from live365.com please
<flaccid> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<hastesaver> s007, if you've found konqueror, it's a browser -- like Firefox. You type addresses of web pages and see if they work :-)
<s007> no not coming up
<kev1n> !streaming audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hastesaver i'm thinking he probably doesn't have kubuntu or kde
<s007> how do i install konqueror
<Lathiat> kev1n: what formatis live365?
<intelikey> don't
<s007> i have ubuntu
<kev1n> i am not sure lathiat...
<kev1n> i know realplayer and WMP can play it
<kev1n> but I want a linux version now
<intelikey> s007 don't go installing things, just ask in channel  #ubuntu      it's for your system.
<superjoe> intelikey.  package managers still wont open "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<superjoe> any ideas b4 I reininstall kubuntu.
<fowlduck-> superjoe: ps -A | grep apt
<intelikey> superjoe yes.    sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<fowlduck-> superjoe: ps -A | grep dpkg
<s007> where is channel ubuntu
<N3rg4r> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> this is channel #kubuntu
<intelikey> do the math.
<N3rg4r> s007, type "/j #ubuntu"
<intelikey> s007 type in this window.                                     /join #ubuntu
<intelikey> and welcome to irc.  the internet of entercourse via text
<superjoe> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<intelikey> did you rm the lock file ?
<intelikey> superjoe ^
<superjoe> fowlduck intelikey tried both of those, still not working
<intelikey> superjoe ok one more in    sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<shad0wjack> ive had adept not shut down properly then i tried to relaunch it and got that messaged. what is did was open ksysgaurd and kill it
<fowlduck-> superjoe: what i told you is just for finding processes using the packaging system
<intelikey> shad0wjack yeah if it is running in the background
<superjoe> ok so how do I kill the process
<intelikey> for Q in dpkg apt-get aptitude dselect ;do sudo killall $Q ;done
<intelikey> oh... add adept and synaptic to the list
<intelikey> for Q in synaptic adept dpkg apt-get aptitude dselect ;do sudo killall $Q ;done
<intelikey> if that don't get it i don't know what will    :)
<intelikey> but ksysguard should work also.
<superjoe> like this "sudo killall $apt-get aptitude adept synaptic s ;done"
<superjoe> intelikey, is this right?  sudo killall $apt-get aptitude adept synaptic s ;done"
<shad0wjack> ive never used konversation before. ive always used xchat. i like it, it got a cleaner ui than xchat
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> superjoe killall only takes one arg at a time  that's why i used a 'for loop' in the command i gave
<kraut> moin
<N3rg4r> alright how do i reinstall KDE???
<superjoe> so just like you typed it "for Q in synaptic adept dpkg apt-get aptitude adept synaptic dselect ;do sudo killall $Q ;done
<intelikey> yep
<superjoe> thanks, sometimes I don't know is explanation and what is the commands
<N3rg4r> how do i reinstall KDE???
<intelikey> logout
<N3rg4r> me?
<intelikey> yes   or hit   ctrl+alt+backspace
<N3rg4r> i installed gnome
<N3rg4r> i'm in gnome right now
<intelikey> oh you said reinstall    i read restart
<intelikey> ooops my bad.
<superjoe> intelikey "no process killed" for all.  guess its time for clean install  i think I changed my video settings accidentally during the reconfigure.
<N3rg4r> np
<intelikey> superjoe you did the       sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock      command ?
<intelikey> and adept still wont start ?
<intelikey> N3rg4r did you uninstall it ?
<N3rg4r> no,
<intelikey> N3rg4r then why are you wanting to "reinstall" it ?
<N3rg4r> but i want to get rid of an error message
<intelikey> N3rg4r what error message ?
<superjoe> intelikey, yep, no fix
<N3rg4r> the file protocol died unexpectedly or soemthing like that
<flaccid> N3rg4r: did you google the error
<superjoe> nope none of them
<N3rg4r> the weird thing is that it showed also when running the live cd
<hastesaver> Can I ask KDE to use a particular theme for just one application?
<flaccid> hastesaver: no
<superjoe> intelikey, what's the superuser command again.  I'll write it down this time
<unix_infidel> sudo?
<intelikey> superjoe    what does      sudo apt-get update      tell you ?
<hastesaver> flaccid, ok, thanks. Coming (back) from GNOME, it feels like there is nothing that KDE cannot do, so I tend to get carried away sometimes :-)
<intelikey> superjoe sudo -i
<superjoe> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<intelikey> superjoe kdesu <app-name>     for running kde apps as root
<flaccid> hastesaver you can configure gtk fonts in system settings however
<intelikey> and you did that right ?
<intelikey> superjoe   you did what the error message said ?
<hastesaver> flaccid, ok... the default GTK colours make "greyed-out" menu entries almost impossible to see.
* intelikey would hope that was the first recorse.
<ZuluNut> hi guys, How would I change the default operating system to load in GRUB to be windowsXP ?
<zzco> blah
<smoothies> where is the slowness fix option in beryl settings manager, no one in xgl channgel so i'm asking here
<smoothies> o and is there vista-like flip3d for kubuntu?
<zzco> kompmgr has run away with processes on my other computer
<intelikey> ZuluNut edit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and set the one you want as default
<flaccid> hastesaver there is gtk styles as well there
<N3rg4r> intelikey, any ideas?
<ZuluNut> intelikey: Thanks !
<ZuluNut> intelikey: I need to login as root ?
<hastesaver> flaccid, it's currently set to "Use my KDE style in GTK apps"... I must try figuring out which GTK style is closest to this (or at any rate, which one is least ugly)
<flaccid> i have a very bad bug. my samba workgroup changes back to "WORKGROUP" all the time either on reboot or randomly. anybody heard of this its another very bad bug
<intelikey> N3rg4r ?   <=>  <flaccid> N3rg4r: did you google the error   <<< that ?
<flaccid> hastesaver have fun
<intelikey> ZuluNut you have to edit as root.  you don't have to login as root.
<superjoe> intelikey that was easy.  fixed it.  tried that at first but didn't know sudo -i, then got sidetracked w reconfigur -a.
<intelikey> !sudo | ZuluNut
<ubotu> ZuluNut: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> !kdesu | ZuluNut
<ubotu> ZuluNut: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ZuluNut> cool, but for some reason when I installed kubuntu it did not ask me for a root password
<ZuluNut> only for a user + pass..
* intelikey reaches out with large irc hand and slaps superjoe around a bit.     
<intelikey> ZuluNut yep
<ZuluNut> so when i try to login as root it says login fails
<intelikey> ZuluNut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo    read the link
<ZuluNut> ok
<intelikey> ZuluNut then if you want to change things just ask.  i'll be glad to tell you how.
<ZuluNut> aha super secure i see
<intelikey> not really.
<zzco> I'm waiting for kompmgr to free my computer up enough to do something about it
<intelikey> root jr.  is only as secure as your user password really.
<ZuluNut> ok im gonna reboot in kubuntu now
<superjoe> thats all right I deserve that.  but now I know sudo i, so won't happen again and the tab key in the terminal to click ok.
<hastesaver> flaccid, those styles ought to take effect immediately :(
<flaccid> hastesaver agreed
<flaccid> heh windows can at least do that
<superjoe> if I'd known those 2 things I would have saved myself 2 hours of frustration.
<superjoe> thanks for saving me from having to reinstall though.
<intelikey> zzco hehhe  you might now consider setting limits on things so that can't happen again.     ulimit  and  /etc/security/*   are good.
<hastesaver> flaccid, and it's strange that KDE isn't configured to remember window geometries by default. Isn't that what everyone would want? :-)
<flaccid> hastesaver that is the repsonsibility of the program usually
<intelikey> superjoe if we learn from our mistakes, the trip is worth it.
<flaccid> hastesaver otherwise its a bit of an overhead to keep a database of geometries for all X binaries run ..
<hastesaver> flaccid, Really? But I can go to "Special Window Settings" and ask KDE to remember it for this program...
<hastesaver> flaccid, right, makes sense
<flaccid> hastesaver in your case that could be conflicting with the programs geometrie saved config trying to load as well. also if you are running a gtk app in kde or vice versa..
<N3rg4r> flaccid, a very quick and simple question. every time I click on a link in Xchat or open my mail inbox in Gaim, konqueror opens and not firefox
<hastesaver> N3rg4r, and you're on Kubuntu, I assume?
<intelikey> i'm disappointed.   my hacker has totally given up.  and i'm still not rooted.  :(
<unix_infidel> intelikey: your hacker?
<intelikey> yeah and i even started sshd for him.
<flaccid> N3rg4r that could be Xchat.. i don't use it. check its configuration other wise check system settings > default applications
<superjoe> intelikey yes he he, i think screen res got changed. only options now in monitor settings is 1024x786 and 800x600.
<superjoe> is this right. any ideas
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i dont know anyone with any degree of with that would attempt something like that without the proper legal documents.
<unix_infidel> wit*
<unix_infidel> Not that any ISP's night noc is any good anymore :P
<N3rg4r> flaccid, i changed to FF in default apps
<intelikey> well i guess the "tor" was all the "legal documents" he thought he needed   lol
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> something is removing my workgroup and server string directives from smb.conf on reboot
<flaccid> wtf
<intelikey> superjoe one can always     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg         at any time to change the X setup.
<flaccid> intelikey: which is great if they had to fix something in there :)
<flaccid> you probably get free wacoms as well
<ilan__> hi intelikey, menu.lst is open here, what lines are the lines I should edit for changing the default list ?
<intelikey> flaccid yes    but as the ubuntu team says   "that doesn't hurt anything"
<flaccid> hahahahahah
<flaccid> but if you had to do something else to xorg.conf.. goodbye to those directives :)
<flaccid> chances are with ubuntu you had to do something manual, especially if you want to use the prop. drivers
<intelikey> ZuluNut set the one you want as    save-default    or some such.     flaccid may use gnome, and can tell you the exacts.
<ZuluNut> I use kde
<flaccid> huh?
<intelikey> errr not gnome   grub
<intelikey> grub
<intelikey> default change.
<ZuluNut> so many variables with the word default in them
<ZuluNut> I see savedefault var, isn't there a GUI for the bootloader ?
<intelikey> save_default  or save-default   or something like that.   i don't use grub.
<intelikey> but all you have to do is add that to the entry you want to be default.
<ZuluNut> I only see savedfault
<intelikey> that's it
<ZuluNut> what entry ?
<ScarFreewill> is it possable to upgrade from suse 9.1 to ubuntu without formating?
<intelikey> the windows
<intelikey> ScarFreewill possable  yes.  can you do it.  no.    how do i know,  cause you asked.
<N3rg4r> ZuluNut, what os you want to make default??
<ZuluNut> intelikey: so i have to locate the windows boot entry and paste the line in their?
<ZuluNut> N3rg4r: winxp
<N3rg4r> ZuluNut, you need to know what entry XP is
<N3rg4r> then find this text
<N3rg4r> WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your
<N3rg4r> # array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<N3rg4r> default		0
<ZuluNut> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<N3rg4r> but you need to know what entry XP is, in the GRUB menu, when u boot up
<ZuluNut> as in a number value?
<ZuluNut> like 1/2/3/4 ?
<N3rg4r> yes
<ZuluNut> hmm
<N3rg4r> but 0 being the first one
<ZuluNut> i see
<ZuluNut> id need to reboot and count again
<N3rg4r> then change that default 0 for the entry XP is
<ZuluNut> so i replace the 0 with the number
<ZuluNut> ok cool
<N3rg4r> indeed
<ZuluNut> lemme try that
<DaveQB> I cant chroot in my Edgy amd64 Desktop, just says cant run command /bin/bash
<N3rg4r> it is usually 4 i think
<DaveQB> I tried mkdir bin and copying bash into the chroot dir, but no luck
<N3rg4r> remember that the first one is 0
<N3rg4r> damn
<N3rg4r> hes gone
<ScarFreewill> does feisty crash on the livecd for any one?
<N3rg4r> brb as Nergar
<intelikey> N3rg4r can't you just use savedefault  and type default by the one you want      i know there is something like that in grub
<N3rg4r> i really don't know
<N3rg4r> thats the way i helped out myself ;)
<ScarFreewill> if i go to the page after you select your timezore x throws this weard small boxes all over the screen
* intelikey thinks it real simple     just don't rightly recall it.
<flaccid> read the grub manual :)
* intelikey installs grub to read the man page...
<N3rg4r> intelikey, i think your right
<N3rg4r> brb as nergar
<ZuluNut> N3rg4r: ok, so i counted it as 4 with the line saying 'other operating systems"
<N3rg4r> yes, conut also the line
<ZuluNut> 1) ubuntu 2) Ubuntu Generic 3) Ubuntu Memtest 4) other operating system 5) WinXp
<intelikey> flaccid hehhe the man page is like almost like, you know, like nearly blank you know.    lol
<N3rg4r> then it is 4
<ZuluNut> ok cool
<flaccid> intelikey manual not man page :)
<N3rg4r> ZuluNut, brb don't go away
<ZuluNut> you count the line saying 'other operating systems:' ?
<N3rg4r> yes
<vado> Hi`
<ZuluNut> k
<N3rg4r> ZuluNut, brb don't go away
<intelikey> flaccid care to point at it ?
<montoya> Hi, kdevelop is translated to italian in kubuntu?
<ZuluNut> then i have 2 more issues with kubuntu -- my bluetooth mouse and video drivers :p
<intelikey> ah nm.  grub-doc - Documentation for GRand Unified Bootloader    found it.
<flaccid> intelikey: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Jazon> hi guys
<ZuluNut> N3rg4r: i'm going to reboot to check if it's effective
<Jazon> problems with swap after moving to edgy.  it is saying invalid swap signature
<Jazon> any ideas how to fix?
<superjoe_> intelikey, how long you been using linux?
<intelikey> oh a day or two.
<Nergar> ok i'm back
<superjoe_> ha
<superjoe_> probably since you were ten huh?
<superjoe_> anyone know how long its supposed to take for sun-java-bin to install. its been stuck at 8
<superjoe_> 8% for five minutes
<Pensa`MIA> what's the command for tweaking nvidia settings?
<Nergar>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY nergar
<BrianSteffens> lol
<Nergar> sorry
<intelikey> superjoe_ when i was 10  a computer was a huge machine that read a punch card or the realy nice ones had real to real tape   and a machine the size of your house/apartment could do almost as much as your watch now.    (assuming your watch is not to fancy)
<flaccid> tahts how big my watch is intelikey
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> also why i never leave my house. the watch is too big and heavy
<ScarFreewill> Nergar: super lol that happend to me too once :PP
<superjoe_> intelikey, guess your not still 20 then, hey im installing java in adept updater and in details theres the
<Nergar> ScarFreewill, it wont recognice me
<Nergar> :(
<superjoe_> license agreement but only about 1 inch of it showing and cant arow down or tab to click ok?
<ScarFreewill> i need help feisty doesn't run on my or my bro's pc :(
<superjoe_> when click show details its says size 143x33.  any ideas?
<flaccid> superjoe_: i don't know if adept/gui updaters support post config scripts/ncurses or whatever. maybe you'll have to update via cli
<BrianSteffens> ScarFreewill does Edgy?
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: yes
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: (for both)
<BrianSteffens> ScarFreewill what do you mean by doesn't run?
<superjoe_> how do i cancel out of the update in adept?
<BrianSteffens> superjoe_ UNPLUG YOUR COMPUTER FAST GO lol j/k
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: well it doesn't install ...
<superjoe_> brian, What?
<superjoe_> joke right?
<intelikey> superjoe_ right
<BrianSteffens> ScarFreewill: is there an error? or a spot where it hangs up? the info you've given could mean anything from the disc image not being burned right to a problem partitioning
<BrianSteffens> superjoe_ yea lol sorry ><
<simeon> hallo, hab da eine frage zur einrichtung meiner bluetooth maus
<simeon> kennt sich da jemand aus??
<fdoving> !de | simeon
<ubotu> simeon: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: I go into the livecd and then run install and after I choose the timezone then my x throws me with lots of colored small boxes
<simeon> join #kubuntu-de
<intelikey> Zrich ?
<superjoe_> no really though, should I just exit adept or will this mess up my packages again?
<intelikey> if it does,  now you know how to fix it.
<intelikey> and start with the error message this time...
<intelikey> :)
<superjoe_> true, true :) where do I find cli?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<BrianSteffens> ScarFreewill: sounds like a video driver thing. you can't install it at all through the colored boxes?
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: i can't see anything but i supose there is still mouse and keyboard input
* Nergar is back from '' (Gone for 324274 hrs, 08mins, 26secs)
<fdoving> !away > nergar
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: but i don't know what they will ask me further...
<vega-> Nergar: nobody's interested
<BrianSteffens> ScarFreewill: if i were you i'd post the issue on the forums so that the devs and other users can be aware of it. but remember feisty is in extreme testing right now and there are bound to be plenty of problems. dapper/edgy are for actual use, feisty is for testing only
<vega-> (don't use public away/back messages)
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: i have :(
<ScarFreewill> BrianSteffens: and i was thinking of posting at launchpad too...
<vega-> ScarFreewill: /j #ubuntu+1
<ScarFreewill> i have tried asking there too serveral times :P
<BrianSteffens> vega- that's a cool name for a channel, guessing that's for feisty?
<vega-> ok
<vega-> BrianSteffens: yes, or any version currently in development..
<BrianSteffens> nice.
<ScarFreewill> vega-: i'd go try again though.,..
<BrianSteffens> can you install drivers and restart X while on the livecd anyone?
<mikmet_> I would be very happy if someone can help me with this
<mikmet_> I get following error: "module monitor&display couldn't be loaded"
<BrianSteffens> mikmet: were you recently messing with /etc/X11/xorg.conf or isntalling anything video-related?
<superjoe_>  intelikey what was that command again "sudo configure -a"?  the system is not telling me what do this time
<flaccid> i just realised i'm sitting in front a windows box, a linux box and a mac box using all 3
<mikmet_> no i just did regular system update yesterday
<flaccid> heh
<BrianSteffens> flaccid: the linux and the mac boxes are kosher but ditch that windows crap man =)
<hyper_ch> BrianSteffens: why? Even windows has its right to exist.. and if it is only for gaming
<sf_> scarfreewill is gone :P
<sf_> anyways i was saying: my friend has a nv 6600 and only dapper works for him he has used it for about a month any only done his updates now but the updates broke his drivers
<flaccid> BrianSteffens can't its my gf's puter
<BrianSteffens> hyper_ch: lol just messing around =p
<BrianSteffens> hyper_ch: i actually have a windows machine too, for compatibility reasons lol
<hyper_ch> BrianSteffens: I have vmware for my palm and lotus notes and photoshop and alltunes :(
<flaccid> ouch
<hyper_ch> ouch?
<flaccid> on the lotus notes thing
<hyper_ch> flaccid: all of university runs on notes.. I have to inscribe myself for the term through notes.. I have to inscribe myself for exams through notes... it's like the holy grail at university
<mikmet_> BrianSteffens: do you have any suggestions as to what I should do?
<flaccid> yeah i know its sad hyper
<hyper_ch> flaccid: at least they don't use Outlook as groupware
<BrianSteffens> mikmet_ try (in Konsole) kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and post the contents in pastebin
<xst_> After upgrading to edgy the fonts in emacs became very ugly and were no longer antialized. How can I fix that?
<hyper_ch> uhhh... upgrading... don't people normally advice against upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<mroczek> hi!
<hyper_ch> hi mroczek
<intelikey> grail=cup ?
<mikmet_> BrianSteffens: http://pastebin.com/847041
<hyper_ch> intelikey: ???
<flaccid> hyper_ch: groupware is bogus
<hyper_ch> flaccid: well, Notes isn't that bad.. it's just a ressource hog and you have to get used to it
<BrianSteffens> mikmet_ try this. go down to Section "Device" and change driver "nv" to say driver "vesa".. save it, then ctrl+alt+backspace and see if it still happens
<rahab> hi there
<intelikey> hyper_ch "The Holy Grail, was the cup used by our Savior in dispensing the wine at the last supper "  webster.   so i failed to make the connection in "all of university runs on notes....it's like the holy grail at university"     didn't mean anything by it.  just asked if that was the intended meaning ?
<rahab> does anyone know how use an iso as a block device?
<rahab> loopback doesnt work...
<BrianSteffens> intelikey: you're kidding right?
<intelikey> rahab   sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<eilker> hi to all, could anyone suggest me a download manager? like getright in windows...
<intelikey> BrianSteffens not this time.
<rahab> i need to pretend to have /dev/cdrom oder /dev/hda or something like that
<rahab> intelikey: im afraid that doesnt work :(
<intelikey> rahab why not ?
<rahab> intelikey: vmware server doenst accept the device to be a common mountpoint lilke /mnt/xyz
<hyper_ch> intelikey: I see... I thought the term "holy grail" is also used as a metaphor/allusion like Gordian Knot, Sword of Damokles, ... to say it's like the fundamental thing at university :) nothing can be done without it :)
<BrianSteffens> intelikey: kinda hard to explain, but 'holy grail' can also mean like.. the end-all, be-all.. something every seeks or holds in reverance
<BrianSteffens> yea that lol
<crube> Where can I change the style of my login screen?
<rahab> intelikey: i even tried to point him to /mnt/loop0 where the image is mounted via loopback. no luck
<intelikey> rahab idk about vmware.  maybe vmware docs can answer that.
<rahab> intelikey: mhh not really. thanx anyway
<Guardian> please, since the last upgrade of my kubuntu 6.10 , usb flashdrives are no more mounted automatically, is there something to fix manually or is there a pending update to do ?
<intelikey> BrianSteffens i guess if people worship things, that would apply.
<eilker> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<mikmet_> BrianSteffens: Ok, well that didn't really work: now the resolution is 2048x1536@60Hz and the monitor module still isn't working
<intelikey> rahab did you try just making a symlink in the /dev/ dir   ln -s /path/to/file.iso /dev/something   and point at /dev/something        have no idea if it'd work or not.
<BrianSteffens> mikmet_ =/ ok, change the driver back to 'nv'.. i'm afraid i'm all out of ideas (i use ati card heh)
<rahab> intelikey: just trying...
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> i think that kubuntu needs a quality assurance team
<intelikey> flaccid if it had one it's release cycle would be like debian's.
<mikmet_> ok, well thanks anyway
<intelikey> which would suit me just fine   but three forths of the users would leave for a "newer version"  :)
<flaccid> what would you suggest to improve the quality of production releases? at the moment i'm thinking of moving to gentoo or freebsd for desktop because of the amount of bugs and crap implementations
<intelikey> flaccid ever use debian stable ?
<Jucato> flaccid: how about trying to help out squash those bugs or test development versions?
<MHK> can somebody tell me, why i can't log in a WEP-encrypted network with kubuntu but with windowsXP?
<flaccid> intelikey: only for server
<Jucato> #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu+1, #kubuntu-devel... channels you might want to go to
<BrianSteffens> flaccid: dapper is quite stable. if you're looking for something that moves very very slow but is very very stable, there is always debian
<flaccid> Jucato: i have an occupation and i'm a web developer only. can't help with these bugs
<Jucato> there's also #ubuntu-motu for package/packaging issues
<intelikey> very very slow ?    compared to what ?
<BrianSteffens> flaccid: half of fixing bugs if finding and reporting them
<Jucato> flaccid: how about some other ways you could help
<flaccid> BrianSteffens: yeah i'd prefer freebsd w/ xorg
<BrianSteffens> intelikey: slow as far as updates and release cycle
<flaccid> BrianSteffens: they are reported by me. not much being done
* eilker thinks that debian stable speed is ok too
<intelikey> again compared to what ?
<ubuntu> haii
<flaccid> Jucato: i don't have anymore time than helping out in this channel
<BrianSteffens> intelikey uh, this
<ubuntu_> any body here
<Jucato> flaccid: your life...
<intelikey> yes indeed compared to this *buntu   it's very very slow.   but compared to M$  or even mac
<flaccid> Jucato: yeah. see i been coming here for a while now. and i still don't know anyone who is an actually kubuntu developer, funny isn't it
<smoothies> i downloaded splashy deb pack, right clicked and installed it, now i can't find it, lol where did it go? thx
<ohmbr> hi... I magrate from Mandrita to Kubuntu.. I'm having problens on accents... all words thar has accent now is with other character whird...
<ohmbr> does some body know how to fix that?
<smoothies> hey how do i become channel moderators
<MilhousePunkRock> ABATTOIR!!!!!!!!!!1
<flaccid> gotta love windows . 5 hour virus scan
<neo_> hi all
<neo_> is anybody here that installed Zend Studio 5.5 on Kubuntu?
<vito_web> ?
<thibault> Bonjour
<flaccid> cia0-
<thibault> ya des francais ?
<flaccid> negative
<thibault> ok ok
* flaccid is an aussie :)
<flaccid> see ya later mate :)
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> i mean g'day mate
<flaccid> one too many drinks tonight
<thibault> lol
<flaccid> tis a bit quiet here
<flaccid> are peoples systems actually working
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: Maybe the regulars just got sick of a thousand newbies asking how to install beryl? ;-)
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> bbs
<SkippyX> What's considered a newbie? I've been using linux since '00, ubuntu since last year, and I still drop simple questions into channels....
<MilhousePunkRock> SkippyX: Well, that depends... People who want to install bery first and have no basic idea about how Linux works are newbies from my point of view
<fdoving> SkippyX: we try not to use the newbie definition. We try use 'new users'. And who that is, depends on the topic.
<SkippyX> Hmm. How it works? Well. installing? update your sources, and either apt-get install whatever or synaptic double click (!)
<SkippyX> fdoving: That's a nice way of looking at it, imo.
<SkippyX> Much nicer than - "rtfm, n00b." I've run across that once or twice. Certainly not since using ubuntu.
<SkippyX> nice community, from what I've seen.
* MilhousePunkRock feels it has changed somewhat since Edgy's release though
<SkippyX> MilhousePunkRock: how so?
<MilhousePunkRock> Less regulars in here, more "stupid" questions...
<MilhousePunkRock> Might be a misperception though since I am not in here much anymore...
<SkippyX> I understand your frustration on that account. But, I well remember being brand new to linux, and not very adept at any OS, and trying to deal w/ mdk 7.2 - w/out the knowledge of how to find things out.
<SkippyX> Imagine the frustration of the new user.
<MilhousePunkRock> SkippyX: I have been through that, until I found the joys or IRC
<SkippyX> IRC has been handy for me as well.
<MilhousePunkRock> Installed Kubuntu, was sooo happy to get my wireless working, adept does some updates, bang, wireless broken again...
<SkippyX> I don't have any wireless devices, so that's not an issue for me. Right now I'm trying to figure out why I can't get the system to "see" my digical camera.
<SkippyX> digital.
<SkippyX> mea culpa.
<MilhousePunkRock> SkippyX: Tried setting it to UMS instead of MTP?
<MilhousePunkRock> If that is possible and MTP is the evil-doer...
<SkippyX> I don't even know the difference between UMS & MTP.
<MilhousePunkRock> UMS: Universal Mass Storage --> Camera will get handled like any replacable drive
<MilhousePunkRock> MTP: Media Transfer Protocol --> You will need libmtp, strong nerves and a lot of patience
<Stalk3r> ok, I have a question
<SkippyX> Ahh. Ok - then UMS would be the choice.
<Stalk3r> Why doesn't my system see my DVD media? the same device sees CD ROM media
<MilhousePunkRock> SkippyX: Check if the camera has a setting for that...
<Stalk3r> nobody knows, huh?
<SkippyX> I think I'll need to do quite a bit of research. But - what about just getting a card reader? Stick the card in and if it's connected to the USB port it should be automatically seen, right?
<SkippyX> Hmm. Did you d/l the kubuntu packages?
<SkippyX> Or are you using ubuntu?
<Stalk3r> SkippyX:  you talking to me?
<SkippyX> Stalk3r: yes.
<Stalk3r> Kubuntu dapper drake
<SkippyX> OK - you've got a DVD drive on your computer and no CD drive?
<Stalk3r> I have a dvd-rw and a cd rom, hdc and hdd respectively, hdc reads cd media just fine but not dvd media
<superjoe> stalk 3 did you get the dvd codecs yet
<SkippyX> OK - what do you mean by "media"? it won't read any DVD inserted? DVD movies? DVD data disks?
<Stalk3r> I"ve only tried the dvds i burned
<Stalk3r> with windows
<Stalk3r> data dump, you see.
<SkippyX> Ok - file backup.
<Stalk3r> well crap
<SkippyX> correct?
<Stalk3r> right
<Stalk3r> apparently if it's an mp3 only dvd it reads fine, but a mixed mp3/video dvd won't read
<SkippyX> That's likely a codec issue. do you have broadband?
<Stalk3r> yes.
<MilhousePunkRock> wb flaccid
<flaccid> yay my modem finally bridged
<SkippyX> have you used automatix or easyubuntu to d/l the proprietary codecs that ubuntu/kubuntu can't legally ship w/ their install disks?
<flaccid> thanks mate
<Stalk3r> nope
<Stalk3r> just installed a few hours ago
<SkippyX> Ya might wanna try that. If the system can "see" the drive at all (music files - presumably copied onto a DVD-/+R), but not recognize video files, I would think it's a codec issue.
<Stalk3r> thanks
<Stalk3r> any clue where I'd find the apps in question?
<SkippyX> Stalk3r: hang on a second....
<ler_hydra> is there any (binary) nvidia driver guide other than the one on ubuntuguide?
<ler_hydra> I seem to have a semi-borken system wrt the nvidia driver
<Stalk3r> i saw like 6 nvidia driver packages when I used adept for updates earlier
<ler_hydra> yeah, I've installed them via apt
<fdoving> !nvidia | ler_hydra
<ubotu> ler_hydra: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<superjoe> stalk3r,  i'm using automatix2 to install the video codecs
<Stalk3r> good luck
<SkippyX> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - homepage for easyubuntu
<ler_hydra> they still throw a hissy fit when trying to start x with the proprietary driver
<SkippyX> http://www.getautomatix.com/ - page for automatix
<Stalk3r> thanks SkippyX.
<SkippyX> I used automatix on my system last year - worked like a charm.
<fdoving> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SkippyX> fdoving: I had heard that, but have found no problems on my system having used it.
<SkippyX> Used it on my father's as well.
<SkippyX> Of course - there's always easyubuntu
<fdoving> SkippyX: it works for some, once it makes problems they are often hard to fix.
<SkippyX> Yes. Something else I had heard of being done is d/ling automatix, unpacking the script and reading it to d/l the appropriate drivers/codecs/whatever through apt.
<SkippyX> That seems like the long way 'round, but I know one guy that did it that way
<superjoe> just don't close it while its running, i had to reinstall kubuntu
<superjoe> but am using right now and no problems
<superjoe> if you use it to install java you have hit tab to the <ok> to accept license agreement
<ler_hydra> ah, it seems that the ubuntuguide installation instruction isn't completely correct
<ler_hydra> it works now, thankfully
<ler_hydra> do you happen to have a dual-head guide too?
<fdoving> nvidia dualhead?
<fdoving> hmm.. that's twinview.
<SkippyX> Geeze - how could i have forgotten about that?
<ler_hydra> fdoving, uh, yeah
<ler_hydra> that's right
<SkippyX> Stalk3r: look up the unofficial ubuntu starter's guide as well...
<SkippyX> hang on
<SkippyX> Stalk3r: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Gmalex> hi
<Stalk3r> kubuntu 6.06.1
<SkippyX> OK - hang on.
<SkippyX> OK - I'm using an ubuntu system - and I'm not sure if all the info in this guide is good for kubuntu - one of the others here likely has more info on that.
<SkippyX> But - this was very, very handy for me. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<SkippyX> I would think much of it would be the same.
<SkippyX> is there an unofficial kubuntu guide?
<Gmalex> i've a trouble with Kubuntu....while i'm working the screen of my notebook switchs off....in windows there's not this problem then i think is a problem related to Kubuntu
<ler_hydra> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Gmalex> what can i do? Is the battery? The computer is linked to the electric line...
<Stalk3r> SkippyX: bookmarked, thanks
<SkippyX> No problem, mano.
<SkippyX> I knew a new system can be a frustrating thing.
<Stalk3r> kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE interface, so I'm sure it applies
<Gmalex> help me please :(
<Stalk3r> easy ubuntu is performing installation tasks as we speak
<SkippyX> Gmalex: I've no idea. I don't have a laptop. wish I could be of help.
<Stalk3r> Gmalex: is it after 1 minute of inactivity?
<Gmalex> Stalk3r: no instead it's after some minutes of activity
<Gmalex> while i'm writing..
<Stalk3r> and how do you get it back on?
<Gmalex> i don't understand
<Stalk3r> how do you restore your display?
<Gmalex> i turn off computer manually
<fdoving> Gmalex: what laptop is this?
<Gmalex> Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A7620
<Gmalex> i've had problems with the battery in the past..
<SkippyX> Wow. ksirc is ugly.
<Gmalex> but the notebook now is linked to the electric line
<Stalk3r> Konversation is nice.
<wimpies> HI all, I got this strange keyboard-shift problem.  when I press and hold the shift only the first character is presented shifted, then it reverts to non shifted
<SkippyX> Stalk3r: Is it? I've been a loyal XChat user for a long time. Tried ksirc outta curisity.
<MilhousePunkRock> SkippyX: Konversation is really nice... Better than Xchat imho
<hyper_ch> anyone knows a site with pro/cons with regard to audio formats: mp3/wma/ogg/mpeg4/mpc?
<SkippyX> Hmm.
<Stalk3r> well, I'm still in defaul colors, so the white background is annoying, but other than that it seems functional, easily configurable and even set up my auto-identify with ease
<ler_hydra> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<MilhousePunkRock> hyper_ch: I could tell you some...
<superjoe> whats the best way to kill automatix 2.  it froze up on the dvd codecs
<Xbehave> im looking through the forums, to find out how to install a webcam but i seam to get the impression im missing something basic, where should i start?
<flaccid9951> with a gun
<MilhousePunkRock> Xbehave: Google!
<Xbehave> how long has it been frozen for
<SkippyX> Holy mackeral.......
<SkippyX> 3.9 megs? That'll take forever over my dial-up line. Good thing I've gotta go shopping in a bit.
<hyper_ch> MilhousePunkRock: well, ogg is free and better quality over mp3 right? but some mp3 players have difficulty playing ogg files right?
<superjoe> there are 2 processes in system guard.  automatix.py and automatix2
<MilhousePunkRock> hyper_ch: Indeed, portable players with ogg are still rare
<superjoe> 10 minutes not doing anything
<MilhousePunkRock> mp3 probably has the widest suppor
<MilhousePunkRock> t
<hyper_ch> MilhousePunkRock: but you can convert ogg to mp3 right?
<MilhousePunkRock> hyper_ch: You can, but converting from one lossy format to another will result in even more loss
<superjoe> xbehave should I kill both processes
<Xbehave> i cant say i recently did but it could have messed up my system
<MilhousePunkRock> Since they work somewhat differently, mp3s from oggs will sound worse than the same songs converted to mp3 straight from the cd
<hyper_ch> MilhousePunkRock: if I download at 192kbps and convert it to 128 mp3... will it be bad?
<superjoe> great, i just reinstalled,  this is getting annoying
<MilhousePunkRock> hyper_ch: I don't know for sure, but I assume, any conversions will make the quality worse
<MilhousePunkRock> Why not stick with 192? I think it's the best quality vs filesize ratio
* MilhousePunkRock will be back later anyway...
<hyper_ch> the 320 download is $ 3.90 and then 192 is $2.52.... hmmmmm.....
<SkippyX> Um. http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers
<SkippyX> .ogg compatable players.
<superjoe> how do I kill a proccess that is root
<hyper_ch> I guess I'm going to download them as .ogg ... someone said with rockbox you can listen to .ogg on ipods
<wedgeV> superjoe: sudo kill ... ?
<Alcapond> Hi I am looking for a wlan pcmcia-card which is natively supported by kubuntu - where can I find those information? Thx!
<SkippyX> OK - I'm off. Have fun y'all
<gupta> everytime I run kdialog I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39300/
<ler_hydra> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gupta> kdialog runs all-right but I just don't want X to type these error messages
<ler_hydra> hmm, anyone else know anything about getting twinview up and running?
<ler_hydra> I have the nvidia driver installed now
<_tor> Hey, Konversation is nice.
<stdin> gupta: I know what those errors are
<gupta> :)
<SkippyX> Yeah- I can live w/ this. OK. Take it easy y'all. I'm off
<stdin> it's to do with the wacom drivers in xorg.conf
<stdin> easy to fix
<gupta> how?
<stdin> gupta: you just remove any instance of wacom in xorg.conf
<stdin> gupta: if you post your xorg.conf on pastebin, I'll show you
<gupta> cool, I'll restart X now
<stdin> you done it already?
<ler_hydra> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<larson9999> heard a new phrase today: vista FUD. i don't think that's possible
<ler_hydra> isn't that mutually inclusive?
<stdin> vista isn't FUD, MS just use FUD to promote it
<larson9999> that's what i thought
<larson9999> reminds me of the country song, "too much fun. what's that mean?"
<JohnFlux> my normal user doesn't have permissions to mount my usb disk
<JohnFlux> how do I allow the user to do that?
<JohnFlux> $ mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usbdisk/
<JohnFlux> mount: only root can do that
<stdin> use pmount
<stdin> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<JohnFlux> stdin: thanks ;-)
<stdin> np
<Jucato> hi JohnFlux :)
<JohnFlux> yo :-)
<gupta> thanks to whoever it was it helped me with that Xorg error messages problem.
<stdin> you're welcome gupta :p
<JohnFlux> mu usb hard disk keeps getting somehow disconnected and unmounted
<JohnFlux> i'm trying to copy a few GB's to it, but half way through the computer umounts it, then auto detects it again
<Roadrunner1985> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Roadrunner1985> the script diskmount-script is not at the url.
<Roadrunner1985> *diskmount
<stdin> what are you trying to do Roadrunner1985
<stdin> ?
<zero-9376> can someone tell me how to set a default view profile in konqueror
<Roadrunner1985> stdin: i try to mount my 2 ntfs harddisks (read & writeable)
<zero-9376> my guess is its in a config file somewhere but i cant find anything on the net
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | Roadrunner1985
<ubotu> Roadrunner1985: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<zero-9376> im using ntfs-3g and it is going well, a little cpu intensive but worth it
<Roadrunner1985> uhm. what is 6.10? dapper or edgy?
<stdin> Roadrunner1985: dapper
<stdin> opps
<stdin> edgy
* stdin needs glasses
<stdin> 6.10 is edgy
<Roadrunner1985> okay. thanks. im very new to linux and all this distris Oo
<stdin> that's why we're here to help :D
<fdoving> zero-9376: you can't change the default profile as you want. You can however start konq with the view profile of you choice.
<ThomasZ> Anyone willing to tell me why I keep loosing /dev/hdc ? My cdrom never shows up there.  And doing a mknod doesn't survive a reboot :(
<Jucato> fdoving: what do you mean you can't?
<zero-9376> Jucato do u know where i can do it?
<fdoving> Jucato: can you? - select the view profile you start when konqueor is started with 'konqueror' ?
<Jucato> fdoving: I think it depends on what profile Konqueror loads by default when called with a plain "konqueror"
<fdoving> zero-9376: you can start konqueror with a view profile of you choice with 'kfmclient openProfile profilename'
<Jucato> fdoving: over here, "konqueror" loads the "webbrowsing" profile.
<fdoving> Jucato: I don't know if that can be changed.
<Jucato> um.. probably not, but you can certainly modify the webbrowsing profile.
<fdoving> sure.
<fdoving> and you can also open konqueror with other profiles.
<ThomasZ> Jucato: your konqueror icon on kicker actually has a profile hardcode in there.
<Roadrunner1985> okay thanks. now it runs =)
<Jucato> definitely :)
<fdoving> with the 'kfmclient openProfile'
<Jucato> ThomasZ: heh I didn't notice. I changed it immediately after I made my own profile :)
<Roadrunner1985> one more question. command to unzip .tar.gz is "tar xvfz archiv.tar.gz" ?
<zero-9376> yes my kicker icon has webbrowser but i want to change the view for all windows that i open, possible???
<Jucato> Roadrunner1985: tar xvzf archive.tar.gz afaik
<Roadrunner1985> thanks =)
<zero-9376> you can look up things like that in man pages too
<zero-9376> they give examples
<fdoving> zero-9376: depends on how you open konqueror, you can modify all the profiles :)
<stdin> Roadrunner1985: you can take out the v in xvzf if you don't want to see all the files being untarred
<zero-9376> well alot of the time i do it  from the run command dialog
<ohmbr> hi, where do i set the charset of kubuntu?
<ohmbr> is that possible?
<maryen> hiho
<fdoving> ohmbr: the default for the whole system is set by the locales. usually in /etc/environment, you can install the package 'localeconf', from konsole with the command: 'sudo apt-get install localeconf' - to configure those easily. (the package is in the universe repository, you need that enabled to get it)
<maryen> hey fdoving
<maryen> I'm finally returning to kubuntu ^ ^
<fdoving> good thing :)
<maryen> i tried to love ubuntu... but it was just too annoying
<maryen> I especially hated how kde apps worked properly only half of the time while gnome apps always run fine in kde -.-
<malc_> Hey I am on ubuntu atm and I am trying to apt-get kde.  However its coming up with ...
<malc_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<malc_>   kde: Depends: kdemultimedia (>= 4:3.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<malc_> E: Broken packages
<malc_> Can anyone help?
<stdin> malc_: that package in in the universe repository, so you need to enable that, but if you want to install kubuntu, you just need to install kubuntu-desktop
<fdoving> malc_: you want to install what stdin says :)
<ThomasZ> Hm cdwriter (hdc) is not found on edgy; any ideas on how to get it recognized?
<malc_> Currently I have this configuration http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories shouldn't universe already b enabled
<stdin> malc_: did you update the package list after?
<stdin> malc_: if you're just trying to turn ubuntu in to kubuntu, or add kubuntu to ubuntu, then you just need to install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<ThomasZ> nobody with knowledge about udev? and why my cdrom doesn't get an entry in /dev ?
<hyper_ch> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kzs> hello
<kzs> i have a little problem with kubuntu.
<kzs> a install a system but i dont know a root password.
<stdin> use sudo
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kraut> how do i get the partition name of an UUID?
<kzs> ooooooooooooooooooo
<kzs> 1000000000000000000 million thanks
<stdin> kzs: no problem
<kzs> you are a god.
<stdin> kraut: example:  sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda1
<stdin> kzs: no, I just know a couple things :p
<kzs> thx
<kzs> by
<kzs> by
<stdin> cya
<KDELearner> Hi. How do I install a  .tar.gz   file I downloaded?
<KDELearner> I need help quickly since I need to leave soon
<KDELearner> never mind. bye
<kraut> stdin: thanks
<stdin> no problem kraut
<_arafat> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<kraut> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<poppemie> hello everyone
<poppemie> who of these users in this room are not positif about ubuntu?
<stdin> since this is a kubuntu suppoet channel, not many
<stdin> *support
<poppemie> Does ubuntu 7.04 is really beter than 6.10?
<poppemie> *is sorry for my bad english
<stdin> not yet, as 7.04 hasn't been released yet
<poppemie> but you can download the alpha version already no?
<stdin> yes, Feisty Herd 1
<poppemie> #warzone
<poppemie> how can i go to other channels on IRC?
<bsm>  /join
<hyper_ch> hmm, herd 1... had problems gettting that installed :( somehow it kept messing up with the harddisk locations
<bsm> without the space
<bsm> poppemie: you better won't install any alpha versions
<poppemie> ok
<stdin> hyper_ch: my hda turned to sda :p
<hyper_ch> stdin: yes, that mixed it up when I upgraded from edgy to feisty... and I wasn't able to make a clean install
<hyper_ch> btw then I have my small little install.sh file and my backup repo file so I can quickly get my system up and running again as before
<stdin> hyper_ch: it was a kernel bug in 2.6.19
<hyper_ch> stdin: yeah, that was the kernel :)
<hyper_ch> stdin: so that's fixed meanwhile?
<poppemie> i don't think so
<stdin> yeah, it's fixed now, in 2.6.20 :D
<hyper_ch> stdin: because there's an annoying bug in xubuntu edgy
<poppemie> is kernel 2.5.20 already out?
<poppemie> 6*
<stdin> yeah, i'm running 2.6.20-2-generic
<vega-> 2.6.20 is not out
<poppemie> wich rooms can i visit is there a list with all the rooms?
<hyper_ch> stdin: since I got myself a 500GB disk today and am waiting for a few .oggs to be download I think I could give feisty another try....
<stdin> vega-: then how come I'm running it?
<vega-> http://www.kernel.org/
<hyper_ch> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<vega-> stdin: you are running some ubuntu version
<hyper_ch> !irc | poppemie
<ubotu> poppemie: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<poppemie> ok
* Dr_willis wakes up
<stdin> vega-: i'm running feisty
<vega-> yes
<poppemie> where do you come from ? from europe? do you often use windows?
<vega-> it's still not out :)
<stdin> it still rocks tho :P
<poppemie> can ubuntu beat windows vista i mean can ubuntu attire more users?
<vega-> don't know about that
<poppemie> what do you think guys
<vega-> probably not
<stdin> vista need a supercomputer to run, I'll stick with linux
<vega-> well, maybe 10-20 years
<poppemie> probably not why?
<hyper_ch> poppemie: linux is about choices and some people choose windows... for a variety of reaons... compatibility, "ease" of use, because they don't know better, ....
<vega-> too much people used to windows, gaming, ... etc.
<stdin> people will buy a new PC and it will come with vista, that's one reason
<poppemie> well if ubuntucompany makes self hardware
<poppemie> than the users will come
<DaveQB> poppemie:  Cononical
<poppemie> yes i mean that
<hyper_ch> poppemie: a lot more people are using linux now than 2-3 years ago... having a look at it getting it to run, compared to 2-3 years ago, it has become very simple to do... it still needs a lot of work but it's getting there
<poppemie> it's getting there i don't understand sorry but my mother language is not english
<Dr_willis> and compared to some of the disasters ive had witn windows.... Linux is easier in some cases.
<poppemie> ok
<poppemie> does someone now why warzone 2.0.4 never work :(:(:(:(:( and it's created for linux:(:(
<stdin> one problem for people switching from windows is, linux isn't windows, a lot of people expect/want it to be the same
<hyper_ch> Dr_willis: well, my PDA won't work with linux... that's the negativ side of linu... you don't have all that hardware and interoperability that you have on windows
<poppemie> the solution is easy that de linuxdistro's makes self hardware
<poppemie> and windows will fail at that moment
<hyper_ch> stdin: there's this winxp theme for kde 3.5 and I bet if you put that on a kubuntu quite a large number of people wouldn't notice much of a difference
<poppemie> what if the windows company burns of explode or burns by an earthquake
<poppemie> do you also haver more problems with kde than gnome?
<stdin> poppemie: windows don't make hardware, hardware is made for windows, that's the problem
<hyper_ch> poppemie: that has no impact.... Microsoft has billions in stock... so loosing their HQ at Redmond wouldn't bother them that much
<poppemie> you understand me well
<stdin> hyper_ch: yeah, I've seen it, it's ugly :p
<poppemie> gnome works better for me i don't know why
<poppemie> things in kde works very bad sometimes
<poppemie> :(
<poppemie> but gnome is beautiful
<stdin> you have the choice, choose what works for you
<poppemie> and kde ugly
<poppemie> if you change the skins of course
<hyper_ch> and actually, it's good for Microsoft that Vista has such insane hardware requirements
<stdin> kde isn't ugly, you can make it look like what you want
<hyper_ch> OEM is the key
<poppemie> yah i know but if i wanna change a skin in kde than it doesn't work
<poppemie> that's the reason
<stdin> hyper_ch: in a way, it's good for us all, it pushes hardware to be better
<hyper_ch> you tell existing customers that the new version is much more secure, much better, much much much...
<vega-> better=faster?
<poppemie> do you know if there is somewhere with a number of the linuxusers?
<hyper_ch> so they want ti, buy new hardware.... and get it already installed
<Dr_willis> I change my kde themes all the time.. it just has a very flexiable system of theming different parts.. you have more options with kde.  gnome keeps things simple and locked down in many ways.
<poppemie> iedereen zijn goesting e dr_willis
<hyper_ch> so hardware sellers have actually an interest in OEM and selling windows
<stdin> and gnome has that regedit clone thing, eww
<poppemie> regedit in gnome?
<Dr_willis> a regedit clone to edit a xml file. i think even..
<vega-> gnome has less stuff but it works, kde has lots of stuff but everything isn't so well polished always, that's my experience
<poppemie> ok vega
<Dr_willis> gnome keeps a lot  of its settings in a huge config file with all the 'power options' that the gnome devs think would confuse 'people'
<hyper_ch> xfce has all I need and runs nicely
<poppemie> do you bought an ubuntu computer in a store?
<Dr_willis> there are web sites that sell preinstalled linux machines.
<stdin> system76 sells ubuntu PCs/laptops
<poppemie> yes i know but i am a bit jaloes because in europe the linux pre installed computers
<vega-> Dr_willis: that's called the "human interface guidelines / usability" or smthing like that :)
<poppemie> are not so nice and quick
<hyper_ch> stdin: hmmm... a lappie... I have to get one, one day :)
<stdin> me too hyper_ch :p
<hyper_ch> probably I get one by my new employer
<poppemie> and in america the wireless card is supported
<Dr_willis> vega-,  'programming interfaces for idiot users' :)
<hyper_ch> but that would then be MacOS
<poppemie> in europe they sometimes say the wireless thing isn't working always
<poppemie> :(
<hyper_ch> wireless and bluetooth are still immature technologies
<poppemie> if you buy an pre installed computer
<Dr_willis> as for the warzone questions earlier - be suer to get the lastest version at ----->   https://gna.org/projects/warzone/
<stdin> i'm in the dark ages here, no wireless
<Dr_willis> Wireless is SUch a disaster its scary.
<hyper_ch> and most people here think WEP is safe....
<Dr_willis> I just run wires.. faster and easier.. and much more reliable by like 1000% for me.
<poppemie> wired is for me not possbile in this house
<vega-> wireless has worked nicely a few years on my dell d610
<Dr_willis> even under windows - i have  a hard time with wireless cards
<poppemie> me too you know
<vega-> also bluetooth
<hyper_ch> actually, my wifi card needn't any special treating at all in dapper and edgy :)
<poppemie> do you play sometimes 3D games in linux?
<hyper_ch> I don't play any games
<poppemie> never hyper_ch?
<Dr_willis> Theres several 3d games out and more comming out every month.
<stdin> frozen-bubble is kinda 3d :p
<Dr_willis> hyper_ch,  lives in IRC. :)
<poppemie> frozen bubble 3d hahaha
<Dr_willis> like I should talk.. hehheh...
<Dr_willis> IRC = the ultimate game.
<stdin> I still play quake3 when I need that 3D fix
<stdin> or just rotate my desktop cube :D
<poppemie> is that stable already desktop cube?
<poppemie> i mean the 3D program for linux
<stdin> I use Beryl/AIGLX, that's stable for me
<poppemie> can i run it on a Vmware ubuntu?
<stdin> yeah
<poppemie> but i thought 3d doesn't work on it
<poppemie> where can i download it?
<hyper_ch> nice, almost all .oggs downloaded... then I can plugin my new hdd
<stdin> actually, I don't know if it works, I haven't tried
<hyper_ch> I have doubts that it works in ubuntu if ubuntu is run as VM
<poppemie> damn:'
<stdin> there is  a LiveCD of SabayonLinux that has XGL/AIGLX so you can test it there
<poppemie> ok thanks
<stdin> but slow on a LiveCD tho
<poppemie> slow on? what do you mean?
<stdin> the effects are slow when you run beryl on the LiveCD
<stdin> depends on you hardware tho
<poppemie> ok if i chat a lot here my english will be better and better:)
<hyper_ch> with 2 gigs ram and a decent processor and quick drive... it's shouldn't be too slow
<stdin> it's always faster when you install
<poppemie> that i understan
<poppemie> d
<stdin> Feisty will have hardware acceleration on by default too
<hyper_ch> what does that do?
<Dr_willis> "Eye candy now included" :)
<stdin> that's AIGLX, it enables all the effects, but you still need beryl/compiz to get the effects
<hyper_ch> ah
<Jucato> "Eye candy now included" "Dr_willis now sold separately"
<Dr_willis> "Not aviliable in stores!"
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> "Sold out"
<Dr_willis> "Order now and get free - Leet Haxor Status"
<Jucato> heh
<poppemie> how many hours are you online in this rooms average?
<poppemie> the whole day? just curious
<poppemie> how fan you are
* Jucato is online in this room as long as the computer is on...
<poppemie> wow amazing
<stdin> me too
<hyper_ch> the same as Jucato
<poppemie> isn't that boring after a while?
<Jucato> although I leave the room once in a while in order to enjoy some peace of mind :P
<Jucato> one has to preserve his/her sanity
<poppemie> sanity?
<stdin> that's what /away is for :p
<hyper_ch> stdin: /away? *g* I never us it
<Jucato> stdin: nah, /away doesn't remove notifications and other visual reminders (like scrolling lines...lots of scrolling lines)
<poppemie> ok
<poppemie> guys i must be off
<poppemie> see you later
<stdin> Jucato: I set konversation to disable notifications while away
<Jucato> stdin: yeah, but as long as the channel is open, I can't resist the urge...
<stdin> :p
<shadowhywind> morning/evening all
<shadowhywind> Does anyone know if there is a way to "upgrade" tpa  64-bit kernel while leaivng the 32 bit untouched? or would i have to install 2 completely different kubuntus?
<hyper_ch> only 4 more songs to download and then I'm away for some time :)
<Blissex> shadowhywind: youn have to.
<shadowhywind> dang, i was hoping i could do it like if i did a kernel upgrade, i get the old kernel on grub sort of thing
<braddoro> I'm wondering if someone can helpme, I upgraded from dapper to edgy, and then I ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, now when I boot I get an error: fontconfig error: cannot load default config file  What do I have to do to fix this?
<Blissex> shadowhywind: 64 bit mode is a different, even if tantalizing similar, architecture...
<Blissex> braddoro: that is strange, check what you have in '/etc/fonts/'
<braddoro> Blissex: i did but I don't know what I'm looking for, there are a bunch of xml files
<braddoro> i googled and it said that something probably didn't get compiled correctly
<Blissex> braddoro: there should be one called 'fonts.conf' and should be readable by everybody.
<Blissex> braddoro: if you compiled some programs yourself, good luck :-).
<braddoro> ok that could be the probelm
<tmdx120> hi everyone. I want to test the security of my machine. Im are there any apps out there that will help?
<joth> I'm running Kubuntu on my laptop, but I want to set up a partition and install windows on it. Can someone please point me to a good guide on the net?
<zero-9376> can some1 tell me where to tell kde to turn on the numlock key at startup ive done it before but cant find it
<braddoro> i have a fonts.conf.dpkg-new
<braddoro> all of them are new
<braddoro> like that
<adz21c> zero-9376: Settings -> Periphals -> Keyboard
<braddoro> Blissex: so it looks like the font package didn't do something right, can I rerun it?
<Blissex> braddoro: you can just do 'mv /etc/fonts/fonts.conf.dpkg-new /etc/fonts/fonts.conf' and so the the others.
<Blissex> braddoro: that's probably most reliable.
<shadowhywind> what is the difference between the 386 kernel and the 686?
<Jucato> !generic | shadowhywind
<ubotu> shadowhywind: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<braddoro> Blissex: so just rename the files?
<zero-9376> tmdx120 try nessus i read something about it the other day
<Blissex> braddoro: yes.
<braddoro> Blissex: ok, i'll try that, thanks for the help
<zero-9376> anyone know of an app to build a xbox iso for linux?
<dec_> hello i am trying to upgrade to 6.10 and I am getting a failed to fetch error code 2 everytime I try anyone have a workaround?
<dec_> hello i am trying to upgrade to 6.10 and I am getting a failed to fetch error code 2 everytime I try anyone have a workaround?
<n8k99> dec_ did you apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dec_> no
<bsm> dec_ how are you trying to upgrade?
<dec_> apt-get-update is what I am using
<n8k99> you need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fdoving> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dec_> will that eliminate error code 2
<n8k99> check out that link there ^^^^^^^^
<akhtet> hi
<akhtet>  /quit
<keesj__> hi
<stefan> hi
<stdin> hi
<stefan> where are you come from ??
<stdin> i'm from the UK
<stefan> exactly??
<stdin> birmingham, england
<stefan> ok
<stefan> so you favourite team is Villa or Birmingham ?? :P
<stdin> :p villa
<stefan> how old are you ?
<stdin> 20, what's with all the biographical questions? :p
<stefan> ok i finished :)
<stdin> so, you in Poland?
<stefan> yes
<stefan> but why you know that??
<stdin> :)
<stdin> from your IP address
<stefan> ok
<stefan> you are linux user too ??
<stdin> yeah, used it for 10 years
<stefan> you i install my linux ten minutes ago :::)
<stefan> and i am new here :)
<stdin> ever used linux before?
<stefan> only XP :)
<stdin> yeah, that's not linux :p
<stefan> i know :)
<stefan> maj i have some question to you about linux ??
<stdin> yes, this is a support channel after all :)
<stefan> thx
<stefan> I want you install some program
<stefan> and i really don't how to start :/
<tony_> what program do you want to install ?
<stefan> Kadu
<tony_> not in repository
<montoya> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kdevelop
<izprince> hey, silly question here, what CD burning software does Kubuntu come with?
<stdin> izprince: k3b
<stefan> ok
<izprince> thank you :)
<stdin> :D
<montoya> Why kdevelop run in english!!! My locale is set to italian
<stefan> another question
<stefan> my linux boot normaly from hdd can i make something to boot it from floppy dusk ??
<TheGateKeeper> stefan, installed dapper or edgy?
<stefan> Kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> yes but which version?
<stdin> aww, he's new you know
<stefan> yeap i am new
<stdin> stefan: did you download the CD, or get it from shipit?
<stefan> but i recently download it from web page
<tony_> probably is edgy
<TheGateKeeper> stefan, probable edgy, open konsol & paste this command & tell me what is returns please: grep RELEASE /etc/lsb-release |cut -b 17-
<Jucato> shipit only ships dapper for now.
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: lsb_release -a will also do :)
<stdin> or lsb_release -c
<stdin> or -r
<stdin> :P
<Jucato> heh
<stefan> 6.06
<Jucato> -c is for the Codename, -r is for the Release (number)
<stdin> yep
<stdin> so dapper it is
<ironfroggy_LT> i have a device i would like to monitor the network data of. is it difficult to toss in to ethernet cards to a box, and have them piped together, logging the data?
<ironfroggy_LT> or is there a better way?
<stdin> ironfroggy_LT: you can try wireshark
<stdin> !wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<TheGateKeeper> stefan, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<stefan> what is this??
<ironfroggy_LT> i want to see if wiishop can be hijacked to installed my own packages :-D
<TheGateKeeper> some usefull info for you to read
<Jucato> stefan: one of the easiest guides for you to read would probably be the Kubuntu Desktop Guide that comes with the installation
<stefan> ok thx
<Jucato> it's quite simple and concise (although, too simple for my taste...)
<stefan> but what about this booting ??
<stefan> do you know how to make it ??
<Jucato> what booting?
<TheGateKeeper> do that from your bios
<morphado> hello i have a problem with shutdown in kubuntu 6.10
<daniel777> hihoo
<stefan> from bios??
<adridox> buenas
<stefan> how??
<morphado> although i have add the line acp= force to the line menu.ls
<daniel777> i'm using KSubtitle, and the letter with  () i can't see, only i can see this symbol .
<adridox> people here only speak english ?
<daniel777> adridox
<adridox> hi daniel777
<The_Machine> What's the best way to get xvid avi file to DVD (playable in dvd player?)
<daniel777> #ubuntu-es #kubuntu-es #edubuntu-es
<daniel777> jejeje
<The_Machine> maybe on the fly burn even?
<morphado> any one can help please
<morphado> any one can help please
<adridox> daniel777: thnx
<daniel777> adriox, the best is ubuntu... there are no many persons in kubuntu-es
<adridox> daniel777: yes...
<daniel777> jejeje
<daniel777> hablas espaol?
<adridox> siiii
<adridox> XDD
<daniel777> jajaja
<daniel777> dalee
<daniel777> tu demas me pueees ayudar :D
<TheGateKeeper> stefan, when your machine boots up hold down the del (delete key) & that will take you into your BIOS settings. BE CAREFULL what you do, you can modify the boot order & set the first thing to boot from to be your floppy disk. But BE CAREFULL make sure you know what you are altering
<adridox> a ver
<daniel777> en el ksubtitle, enves se salir los tildes o, sale un . :S:S:S:S
<adridox> mira te comento, mi problema es que no me va bien el teclado
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: it's not always del
<adridox> no van las teclas con altGr
<Pirate-king> goodmorning
<adridox> como por ejemplo, arroba y demas
<mindspin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<adridox> jajaja
<adridox> vale
<adridox> voi para dentro :P
<TheGateKeeper> stefan, stdin what ever the apprpriate key is, del, F1, whatever
<adridox> kubuntu-es
<Pirate-king> what is a good web cam program to use in kubuntu?
<Pirate-king> easy to set up
<tony_> i think the best thing is to find a webcam that would work with linux
<adz21c> Pirate-king: Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 works a treat for me ... only cam I ever used. I used if in Kopete and gnomemeeting before
<adz21c> it*
<LjL> !es | daniel777, adridox
<ubotu> daniel777, adridox: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<thekid> hello
<stdin> hi
<thekid> what is a good web cam program to use in kubuntu?
<thekid> easy to set up
<stdin> you just asked that
<thekid> yeah and no one answered
<daniel777> !de | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> thekid, search for webcam in adept
<thekid> ok
<stdin> I don't use a webcam, so I don't know
<thekid> ok want to change from windows
<daniel777> stdin
<adz21c> thekid: "Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 works a treat for me ... only cam I ever used. I used if in Kopete and gnomemeeting before"
<stdin> daniel777
<daniel777> can you help me:D
<daniel777> a can wirte  with no problem
<tdd1984> hey guys when using mget * how do i get it to say yes too all files, instead of it asking is it okay for every file to be copied?
<daniel777> but i downloaded some subtitles from argenteam
<daniel777> and in the ksubtitle i see  .
<digitalfreedom> is there a program or util that i can get thats like check disk/scan disk and defrag for kubuntu?
<stdin> maybe the subtitles are not in UTF8
<daniel777> for example, i don't see antiptica, i see antip ica
<digitalfreedom> daniel777:  have you got your language packs installed?
<digitalfreedom> and charsets?
<daniel777> i think so,
<daniel777> i have gnome in spanish
<stdin> digitalfreedom: fsck will check you disk automatically, and you don't need to defrag
<digitalfreedom> no defrag on linux? please tell how this is possible /me is very intrigued
<digitalfreedom> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<digitalfreedom> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<digitalfreedom> ehhhhhhhhhh ok
<tdd1984> hey guys when using ftp mget, how do i get all files to download automatically instead of it asking yes or no for every file?
<stdin> digitalfreedom: because linux (actually the filesystem ext3) stores files in spaces that fit, not like windows
<digitalfreedom> oic thanx
<digitalfreedom> so about that warning im getting
<stdin> digitalfreedom: i said it will run automatically, on 30 mounts/reboots
<digitalfreedom> can i run it manually? im at the konsole right now and its telling some bad stuff will happen
<stdin> you need to run it on a unmounted fileststem
<digitalfreedom> linux is all i have installed no dual boot for me
<HymnToLife> why to you want fo fsck anyway ?
<stdin> 'sudo shutdown -F -r' should reboot and run it for you, or you can do it from Live CD
<digitalfreedom> well im just want to ensure my hdd is in good shap
<digitalfreedom> shape
<Roadrunner1985> hello. i did a little mistake. how can install grub to another harddisk?
<Vegeta^> Is there softwares that can block certain websites (with password). If so what are they?
<Roadrunner1985> ubuntu is installed on sda1 and grub is installed on hda1
<stdin> Roadrunner1985: there is help on reinstalling GRUB here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Roadrunner1985> stdin. thanks a lot
<m_> hi
<Roadrunner1985> stin. sorry. my english is to bad to understand this. ill better reinstall my kubuntu
<Roadrunner1985> *stdin sorry
<lsmith> ahoi .. anyone running kubuntu in vmware?
<lsmith> i am trying to install it on my windows laptop
<tdd1984> hey guys how do i get all the files with mget? its not getting the folders only the files in the root?
<lsmith> and after selecting install or safe boot from the menu vmware just hangs ..
<Jucato> !beryl > Jucato
<Dr_willis> lsmith,  i recall seeing some Ubuntu Vmware images allready made on some of the vmware sites. save you some time.
<lsmith> ah right .. will check
<Dr_willis> lsmith,  i dont recall any issues when i tried ubuntu +vmware  a few mo ago.
<x-demon> anyone try kde4?
<lsmith> found 6.0.6 in their appliance listing
<lsmith> hmm
<Dr_willis> there may be some other sites with newer versions.
<tdd1984> hey guys how do i downlaod all folders/files from cli ftp? I tried mget   -R * and did not work
<Dr_willis> check the forums/wiki perhaps?
<tdd1984> I think it downlaoded the files out of the folders, but it did not create the folders?
<Dr_willis> tdd1984,  may want to try 'wget' instead. I think a lot of the recursive features of ftp depend on the ftp server
<Dr_willis> been years since i last used ftp
<scheuri> anyone ever tried to import KMail (Mails and structure (with maildir)) into Evolution?
<marcelo> hola soy nuevo en esto y no se como instalar amule en ubuntu!!!!!
<arafat> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cacifali> marcelo, debes conectarte al canal kubuntu-es, aqui solamanete ingles
<marcelo> thenky
<hyper_ch> hiho
<x-demon> who can give me a shell? :)
<morphado> hello again
<soulrider> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> x-demon: konsole
<soulrider> !database locked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database locked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morphado> probleme with shutdown in kubuntu 6.1 any ideas
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> :)
<soulrider> thanks LjL
* Jucato wonders how LjL types that fast...
<x-demon> i go to kde 4
<x-demon> i must try it
<scheuri> he is...
<LjL> Jucato: well, i use a keyboard most of the time
<x-demon> i download, now test...
<Jucato> LjL: so do I :)
<morphado> anyone can help please
<LjL> Jucato: i also started to learn typing at about 3 ;-)
<Jucato> lol now that's just... whacked :D
<LjL> though the *way* i type would shock anybody who's been actually *trained* for touchtyping, i guess
<LjL> Jucato: well... my C64 has the same age as myself
<n8k99> ask your question morphado if someone can answer it they will
* Jucato is trained with old school touchtyping...
<n8k99> ususally there is someone
<n8k99> :)
<LjL> Jucato: what i find bad with that is that the fingering is fixed. think of the word "jump" for example: you need to use the index finger three times in a row for J, U and M
<morphado> my kubuntu 6.10 don't shutdown
<morphado> when i do the computer hangs
<Jucato> LjL: true... :)
<n8k99> how have you tried to shutdown?
<morphado> eh
<LjL> Jucato: "my" way is more piano-like, i.e. fingering changes depending on the specific word. this probably makes typing uncommon words harder (i have to make up a fingering in my head first), but makes typing common words faster
<morphado> by the normal
<LjL> Jucato: for "jump" i use index, middle, index, ring for instance
<n8k99> morphado: by normal do you mean the shutdown option on the kmenu?
<morphado> yep
<Jucato> LjL: heheh very flexible fingers... :)
<Jucato> LjL: I can't imagine typing in any other way now... :(
<morphado> i tried this in menu.ls   add acp= force
<stdin> LjL: I type the same way as you then :p
<n8k99> morphado: try opening a terminal (konsole) and typing sudo shutdown now
<Dr_willis> acpi=force ya mean?
<morphado> yes
<morphado> sometimes it works
<Dr_willis> is this a laptop? new machine? old machine?
<morphado> pentium 4
<morphado> gigabit card pc x
<LjL> Jucato: hands move much more than with standard touchtyping. it also probably means i make many more typos... but hey, this was a problem with typewriters. we have backspace now :)
<morphado> so i guess it is a pretty new one
<LjL> stdin: i guess most people who can type fast but weren't actually trained with touchtyping do... although i suspect that learning to play piano at about the same time and pace i learned to type also gave it some distinctive characteristics :)
<stdin> LjL: naver played the piano, not well anyway, but i've been typing for a long time, and prefre it to the mouse
<mitch__> hey guys, i wonder if someone could help me with a problem...i just installed the kde desktop and my wireless connection won;t work anymore...any ideas?
<stdin> first thing i do after install is setup my shoutcut keys :p
<Jucato> I played the piano years ago... but somehow it never carried over to the keyboard :)
<LjL> stdin: well, that's interesting too, Apple apparently did a study where they compared how fast people could do things using the keyboard vs the mouse. the result was that on average they were faster with the *mouse*, but they *perceived* they were faster with the keyboard
<LjL> which IMHO opens some interesting questions on how a GUI should be designed =)
<Pirate-king> wher is a good place to compare ubuntu and kubuntu
<LjL> on a computer
<Dr_willis> Pirate-king,  one usesd gnome, other uses kde by default.. other then that they as basicially identical.
<Dr_willis> install  both desktops..  use one for a while. then try the other.
<Daisuke_Ido> just look at the differences between gnome and kde, and make your choice based on personal preference
<Dr_willis> Theres many KDE apps that i use all the time. so even if i used gnome, id still be using those kde apps.
<Dr_willis> theres also a few gnome apps i like.. so the reverse is true. :)
<morphado> don't u thing it is a no sense to release a new distrubition with a serieus bug like this, i am going back to my 6.04
<Dr_willis> If i install ubuntu, first thing i do is install the kubuntu-desktop as well.
<LjL> morphado: nice, where did you get 6.04? :)
<Dr_willis> sounds like it may be more of a kernel bug to me.
<morphado> what from the net ljl
<LjL> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<LjL> there is no 6.04 ;)
<stdin> there was 6.06
<mitch__> hey guys, i wonder if someone could help me with a problem...i just installed the kde desktop and my wireless connection won;t work anymore...any ideas?
<stdin> because it was late :p
<morphado> yes ok call it what u want
<LjL> true
<Pirate-king> ok....there are a couple things I want skype web cam dvd and cd burning transfer files off a camera and ipod
<Daisuke_Ido> call it what it is.
<LjL> i call it what it's called..
<Daisuke_Ido> and how it's named on every site i've seen.
<LjL> anyway morphado, sure, if there's nothing that you need from 6.10, there's no reason why you shouldn't stay with 6.06, which has LTS as an advantage
<morphado> i want a solution to my problem not trying to prove i am a linux guru
<Jucato> Dapper Duck...
<evan_> hey guys, new to linux, love kubuntu have a few questions if that's ok
<stdin> don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Dr_willis> ask away.
<evan_> i'm looking for drivers for my printer: canon pixima ip6210d
<evan_> have any ideas where i can find?
<Dr_willis> good LUCK.
<Dr_willis> :)
<evan_> lol
<Dr_willis> canon can be very unfriendly towards linux
<Dr_willis> check the cups homepage -- www.cups.org perhaps. There may be some  drivers for it.. but dont expect much. I got a Pixima ip1600  that i guess is not supported much if at all at this time.
<evan_> i installed turboprint and it worked but it slaps a huge logo on your page
<Dr_willis> In the Future - i will NOT be buying any printers from canon.
<Dr_willis> evan_,   bummer.. but look at is this way.. the $$ from that i think filters down and pays for all the other drivers getting developed.
<Dr_willis> so eventually that driver may be free.
<dec_> I hope someone can help, I cannot access the internet although my wireless connection is strong all devices are working but when I use firefox it times out
<Dr_willis> dec_,  try pinging the gateway from the terminal?
<dec_> where would i find the gateway address
<Dr_willis> Its your system. :) mine is the ip of my router.
<Dr_willis> or try pinging any other machines on the network.
<dec_> I did and it came back 100% loss
<Dr_willis> I think thats telling us that the network card/network settings are not correct.
<dec_> how can i check the network card/settings
<Dr_willis> I dont use wireless any more. i ran wires... wireless is such a disaster under windows and linux.
<dec_> my wireless card was working for the last 6 months and then all of a sudden it stopped
<Dr_willis> you said earlier that  the connection is strong and all other devices are working... how are you even checking that?
<Dr_willis> ahhhhh.. thats interesting.
<Dr_willis> it just stopped like yesterday?
<dec_> through my wireless assistant
<dec_> when it stopped i put the card in a windows machine and it works fine
<hyper_ch> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hyper_ch> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<hyper_ch> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hyper_ch> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jerp> I need to load the installation programs I got with my motherboard but of course they are designed for Windows.  Is there a workaround I can do to tweak my memory slots?
<evan_> ok then next question why is my internet slower in konquerer in kubuntu than firefox or ie in windows (i haven't tried other browsers in kubuntu)
<soulrider> evan_: it porbably isnt
<soulrider> just looks like it is
<hatta> konqueror is a hog
<bowens> As I may not be here when it happens, happy upcoming new year folks!
<calvarez> question! after installing the Adobe Flash plugin for firefox, firefox now crashes whenever I go to a flash site (I tried youtube and homestarrunner). Any ideas?
<hatta> I use firefox for browsing and krusader for files, never need to touch konqueror
<StingRay> Hi can somebody tell my where this line in Kubuntu is: SessionTypes=kde;gnome;default;failsafe;
<StingRay> It was supposed to be in kderc
<StingRay> but it is not :(
<hatta> and if you install a png theme everything will go faster in kde
<evan_> the theme is not the problem
<evan_> i guess i'll try firefox
<rag> hi *, please help me
<rag> problem is 'at key' and other keys typical for my keyboard not works
<Dr_willis> StingRay,  i thought kdm read the sessions from the various .desktop files  in.. some dir.. heh
<rag> xorg not works for me, i have es layout but nothing
<rag> i try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rag> but nothing
<StingRay> can you share this little secret please, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> -- my kdm sessions seem to come from -->  /usr/share/xsessions
<Dr_willis> its no secret. :)
<Dr_willis> gdm reads the same files.
<StingRay> there is no such sessiontype var
<StingRay> :(
<Dr_willis> you sure you are not  looking for kdmrc
<StingRay> I checked them already
<StingRay> i doublechecked it
<Dr_willis> i cant recall ever using a seeiontype var. Ive just altered the files in that dir
<osoh> hi all
<rag> my settings layout=es and pc105
<StingRay> checked them with grep -iH session *
<StingRay> nothing there
<StingRay> lost almost the whole day :(
<Pirate-king> why does my firefox crash on some sites?
<Dr_willis> flash issues most likely
<Dr_willis> StingRay,  its possible you are going about your problem from the wrong direction.
<Pirate-king> ook
<StingRay> I know what I want, but don;t know where to search for it
<Dr_willis> we dont know what you want.. :)
<StingRay> I want to find where my login options are
<StingRay> like SessionTypes=kde;gnome;windowmaker;blackbox;anotherlevel;default;failsafe;
<StingRay> according to KDE they should be in kdmrc
<Dr_willis> if its not shown in the kdmrc file - then it uses the system wide defaults.. which i guess would be to use that sessions dir
<Dr_willis> add the line under the   [General]  settings in kdmrc perhaps
<Dr_willis> or under the [Xdmcp]  settings
<StingRay> I searched the whole kdmrc and  /usr/share/xsessions/*
<Dr_willis> Theres also a kdm manager program tahts not included by default I think
<StingRay> I am all ears :)
<Dr_willis> ---> add <--- add the line under the   [General]  settings in kdmrc perhaps
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<Dr_willis> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<StingRay> I will check if it will override the other one
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. that may be it.. it does more then themes
<StingRay> thank you, doctor ;)
<evan_> can i get kubuntu to read my ntfs drive?
<fdoving> !ntfs | evan_
<ubotu> evan_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ScarFreewill> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ciemme> ciao a tutti
<wilman> I have installed edgy but not everything is working yet
<wilman> what are the main packages for sound functions
<evan_> last question... i want to start programming for linux... what's the best language to learn
<Bubba_Gump> brother evan_ , perl
<oht> hello brethren :)
<Bubba_Gump> hello :)
* Bubba_Gump bows humbly
* oht nods to brother Bubba
<Bubba_Gump> how graceful my desktop looks, brother
<oht> mine is currently the windows affliction, brother :(
<Bubba_Gump> your heathen ways disappoint me, brother
<oht> ;)
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<wilman> install beryl and you will be satisfied
<wilman> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read.
<wilman> Your DVD is probably crypted. According to your country laws, you can or can't use libdvdcss to be able to read this disc. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)
<wilman> what to do about this?
<oht> brother wilman: install libdvdcss
<tony_> using libdvdcss.. can k3b copy protected movies to HD ?
<wilman> hmmm
<wilman> iam finding a repository
<tony_> Has anyone installed cinelerra ???
<JOSF> Hi! While trying to install Kivio something happened to my apt-database. adept_manager does not start anymore, adept_updater tells me there are no packages upgradable (should be 72) and the Adept program from the start-menu shows only uninstalled programs.
<JOSF> How can I recreate the database of installed packages ?
<JOSF> Does this mean I need to recreate the apt-cache ?
<JOSF> How do I do this ? I am new to apt
* Rob-West is back
<slow-motion> hallo
<ryanakca> how do I re-enable the OSD for putting the volume up or down with my keyboard's multimedia keys?
<ryanakca> hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi ryanakca
<kraut> is there any ipv6 mirror?
<ryanakca> JOSF: try running the command:               sudo apt-get update
<ryanakca> kraut: for... the repos?
<kraut> ryanakca: yes
<mado> hallo ihr da
<ryanakca> dunno... *checks*
<JOSF> ryanakca: that updates the list of remote packages from the repositories, no ? I am need a list of my locally installed packages.
<ryanakca> JOSF: hmm... pastebin the output of "dpkg -l"
<JOSF> ok, hold on
<Engdoug_> dae
<JOSF> ryanakca: dpkg: command not found
<JOSF> (I had it....)
<Engdoug_> haha
<Engdoug_> #linux
<sa6oook> i need global help
<sa6oook> about my Nvidia drivers
<sa6oook> can somebody help?
<JOSF> what is *global* help ? ;-)
<Lynoure> sa6oook: global?
<sa6oook> Big
<sa6oook> not global
<sa6oook> :)
<JOSF> can't help with nvidia
<JOSF> does not work for me either
<ryanakca> JOSF: you don't have dpkg installed?
<ryanakca> erm... *scratches his head*
<Engdoug_> i used to have an GF II
<JOSF> ryanakca: Well, I used it two days before. I also have the man page.
<sa6oook> so somebody for suppord /?
<Engdoug_> its just download de driver and dpkg -i
<JOSF> But as it seems, the dpkg command has gone
<Engdoug_> or ./driver
<JOSF> it is not even in my located anymore
<ryanakca> JOSF: type in    dp    and hit tab...
<JOSF> locatedb I mean
<sa6oook> Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 (2.6.15.12-1) ...
<JOSF> there it is
<sa6oook> look @ this shit
<JOSF> strange
<sa6oook> i'm installing nvidia
<sa6oook> it installs new kernel
<sa6oook> and krash totally
<ryanakca> ok, try         sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/dpkg
<Lynoure> sa6oook: modules is not the whole kernel. Or did it set up the actual kernel for you?
<Engdoug_> its a litle strange,..
<JOSF> ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39353/
<ryanakca> JOSF: ok, so your database is still there, it's probably just because dpkg wasn't executable
<ryanakca> try running adept again
* Ace2016 is compiling firefox with qt
<JOSF> I did not change anything to dpkg. It is listed as executable on on the second run it was there. Okay, I will try.
<ryanakca> chmod 755    made it executable
<JOSF> ryanakca: I did not chmod 755, since there was no need to do so ;-)
<ryanakca> eh hunh
<JOSF> It was not in my path at first try, it is not even in my slocate db anymore
<JOSF> But on second try it was there.
<JOSF> Very strange
<JOSF> adept does not start
<JOSF> it takes the console and nothin happens. I need to ctrl_c to get out of it
<wilman> what is a good program to watch dvd?
<Ace2016> wilman: kplayer :)
<wilman> ok ;)
<wilman> thx
<ryanakca> JOSF: hmm...
<wilman> is it really good?
<Ace2016> front end to mplayer so it plays everything, written in qt so it fits in well with your qt theme, you need the w32 codecs and dvdcss stuff installed
<wilman> ok
<Ace2016> wilman: make sure to get it from cvs from sourceforge because the version on their website is only 0.5.3, the cvs version is 0.5.9, they said they're going to release at 0.6
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> when I put in a cd
<DarkWizzard> it tryes to mount it
<DarkWizzard> but it gives me an error
<DarkWizzard> "Malformed url"
<DarkWizzard> same thing with my mp3 player
<DarkWizzard> what is causing this ?
<MrBallZ> question,  How good is the Intel GMZ 950 graphics chipset ... compared to Nvidia - ATI , under linux .... without going to the propietary driver thing ...
<mitch__> Can anyone help me figure out why my WPA wireless won;t work anymore after installing KDE?
<morphado> has anyone a solution to the problem of kubuntu 6.10 shutdown
<wilman> ok
<jn> hello
<jn> hello again - I've just joined soemething but I don't yet koinw what it is
<Ace2016> jn: what do you mean joined?
<DarkWizzard> can anyone help me
<DarkWizzard> ?
<wilman> http://websvn.kde.org/ ?
<Plaguez> Lol.
<Plaguez> When netbeans runs on my ubunto machine, it results in a denial of service. Lol.
<Plaguez> Guess 256mb ram, cant handle it. Lol.
<morphado> but i am the only one
<DarkWizzard> is there any chance I can make my mp3 player writable by my user
<DarkWizzard> not only by root ?
<oht> there is a chance!
<oht> ;)
<DarkWizzard> how ?
<jn> I have recently installed Kubuntu linux and am learning how to use it
<DarkWizzard> oht: can you please tell me ?
<jn> This is the first time I have tried to use the Konversation software
<oht> well i'm not exactly sure
<jn> I assume everyone here is using Kubuntu?
* oht is not
<oht> DarkWizzard: does it mount automatically or do you mount it?
<oht> (with the mount command
<DarkWizzard> i mount it
<DarkWizzard> with mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/sda
<oht> cool
<oht> type 'man mount'
<oht> and it should say in there how to assign diff permissions for diff users
<jn> Is there anyone here from the UK?
<Ace2016> jn: does it matter?
<jn> Does it matter - only that it would be very helpful for me to know if there are any people who can help with technical problems
<jn> ... as I have not used this sort of system before
<DarkWizzard> just ask the question
<DarkWizzard> and we wil help
<DarkWizzard> if we can of course
<jn> OK thanks!
<jn> I have installed linux becasue I have had such a lot of problems with windows and viruses etc.  At least it seems to cure that difficulty, but....
<jn> for now I can only get a 640 by 480 screen resolution, and....#
<DarkWizzard> oh
<archangel_> how do I get my multi card reader working using dapper?
<jn> I can't get the machine to s'see' any other external IDE drives.
<DarkWizzard> jn: if you type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DarkWizzard> into terminal
<DarkWizzard> you can configure your display
<jn> But I have managed to use the Open Office and the Konqueror OK
<DarkWizzard> external as USB connected ?
<DarkWizzard> you need to mount them
<wilman> arr i deleted a media program but now i can't watch dvd's anymore with kaffeine
<archangel_> yes
<wilman> stupid linux dependencies
<archangel_> DarkWizzard: I guess you were talking to me
<Ace2016> wilman: what media app? xine? thats kaffeine's backend
<DarkWizzard> archangel_: I have no ideea I was talking to jn :)
<wilman> yea i think thats the one
<morphado> has anyone a solution to the problem of kubuntu 6.10 shutdown
<archangel_> DarkWizzard:  lol sorry
<DarkWizzard> morphado: I think I saw it on ubuntuforums.com
<Ace2016> wilman: well reinstall xine, or install mplayer and watch it in that
<morphado> i even tried the acpi=force but it does not work
<DarkWizzard> search for edgy shutdown
<jn> Hello Dark Wizzard...  Thakns for your help, I don't understand how to 'mount' other IDE drives
<wilman> ok
<DarkWizzard> well I
<DarkWizzard> I'm trying to figure it out myself
<DarkWizzard> :)
<DarkWizzard> man mount is helpfull
<oht> DarkWizzard: yeah, nearly all commands have 'man' pages, which are just big long mouthful documents of every option and stuff
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> thats why they are helpfull
<archangel_> can anyone help me access my SD card?
<morphado> dark it tried without help
<oht> brother archangel: is it being read through a USB interface?
<wilman> i wish these dependencies where better orderd
<archangel_> yes,
<oht> archangel: does it usually show up in windows as a removable drive?
<oht> (or have you ever used it in windows)
<archangel_> it tells me      "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<oht> are you root?
<stdin> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<archangel_> yes
<oht> stdin seems to have an excellent solution ;)
<oht> try using sdb, or sdb1
<oht> etc...
<stdin> I always do :P
<wilman> arr it still does'nt work
<archangel_> sdb?
<DarkWizzard> stdin: your my man :)
<DarkWizzard> thanks bro
<stdin> np DarkWizzard :)
<wilman> in kaffeine it says this
<wilman> The source can't be read.
<wilman> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/dvd)
<archangel_> oht: what is sdb?
<oht> archangel: just another disk device
<oht> my removable drives mount as sdb
<archangel_> how do I do that?
* oht is not using kubuntu though, i just figured sda might not be the drive
<oht> archangel: go to root, and type 'lsusb'
<jlowell> has anyone gotten good 3d games that have native linux versions to play on ubuntu?
<archangel_> ok
<oht> and see if there is an entry for the card reader
<oht> jlowell: ut2004! :D
<jlowell> I cant get enemy territory, enemylines, googleearth to run at all
<oht> neverwinter nights too
<oht> jlowell: are your graphics drivers installed?
<oht> (ati or nvidia drivers)
<jlowell> oht yes, nvidia, allways get seg faults or
<jlowell> um something ll
<jlowell> 11
<archangel_> what next
<oht> weird
<oht> i know they released a new driver recently
<hume> is there a way to have knetworkmanager connect to a WEP encrypted WLAN without having to type in wallet password each time?
<Bubba_Gump> brother oht
<oht> Brother bubba
<Captain_Haddock> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<archangel_> anyone know how to access media card readers?
<Captain_Haddock> !dhcpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> I cant mount my card for some reason
<tony_> how do you install rpm's on kubuntu ?
<Captain_Haddock> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Captain_Haddock> tony_ ^
<tony_> so adapt can install rpm's ?
<stdin> tony_: no, adept can't
<stdin> tony_: use alien to convert them
<stdin> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tony_> i downed programs called lightscribe .. it should integrate into K3B to burn lables directly from your cd /dvd onto your disk but is in RPM
<Captain_Haddock> oh
<Captain_Haddock> sorry
<jlowell> oht: how do I check what version of nvidia im using?
<rEvolution27> i know this is a stupid question but how do you instal firefox?
<tony_> alien seems to be cool program to package for kubuntu :)
<Captain_Haddock> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rEvolution27> tnx
<mm112> hey, does anyone have a link where i can look up stuff about local security...someone had the bright idea that we should use ubuntu where i work...its a school
<tony_> using linux is always a bright idea :)
<mm112> normally i would agree, but i have no idea how to do local security :-/
<VR_> does the alternative cd have the gnome/kde desktop or do you have to apt-get it
<jlowell> anyone tell me how to find out what version of nvidia I'm running currently?
<oht> jlowell: is there an entry in the menu for 'NVidia X Server Settings'
<archangel_> hmmm, according to the forums I have checked out, Ubuntu has not been very compatible to card readers
<tony_> i leave that to gurus in this chat :) .. my security ain that good ..
<oht> should have a green nv icon
<stdin> VR_: alternate CD is the same as the desktop one, except it's a text installer, it's not the server CD, it installes either Gnome KDE or XFCE, depending on the CD
<jlowell> oht the kmenu?
<VR_> stdin: so, it doesn't have a live cd session, correct?
<stdin> VR_: correct, if you've installed debian before, it's the same
<VR_> stdin: Awesome. thanks
<stdin> np
<VR_> it's the old way of installing ubuntu, kind of
<jlowell> oht no there isnt
<stdin> yeah, before the liveCD was also the install cd
<oht> try typing nv into a console and then tab to autocomplete
<oht> see if there's anything that comes up for nvidia
<jlowell> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings
<jlowell> nvidia-glx-config     nvidia-xconfig
<hume> anyone got advice on how to avoid having to type in wallet password on every boot on an encrypted wlan, with knetworkmanager?
<nixternal> hume: nope, i have to do it as well :)
<oht> nvidia-settings
<oht> then
<hume> nixternal, there used to be the network-admin, but that seems to be obsolete, right?
<nixternal> from what i have seen, yes
<nixternal> i have kwallet asking for all kinds of passwords, well one password for quite a few things
<hume> nixternal, you know how to set the /network/interfaces manually, then?
<nixternal> kontact/kmail, knetman, and something else
<bele__> yes, kubuntu dapper runs fine in vmware
<nixternal> hume: yes
<nixternal> on this lappy though i can't use knetworkmanager, using ndiswrapper :(
<hume> nixternal, is there a wiki page or something? it is how to set the encryption password that I am unsure about
<Captain_Haddock> I just installed the dhcpd3 packages, but it's not starting up. syslog says:
<Captain_Haddock> dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth1 (10.0.0.1).
<Captain_Haddock> Where do I fix this?
<nixternal> hume, you can search knetworkmanager either on ubuntuforums.org, kubuntuforums.net or the wikis
<nixternal> don't know though off-hand
<hume> nixternal, ok, thx...i
<hume> i
<nixternal> i
<hume> i'll give it another try
<nixternal> hehe
<hume> :)
<nixternal> the damn ' is to close to return/enter
<hume> the ' is too close to the enter key
<nixternal> ;_
<nixternal> errr, :)
<hume> :)
<durontux> hola
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: looked at /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ?
<wilman> my 5.1 sound works, but when I set xine to play 5.1 it does'nt work
<LBB> Hi all! Simple question: how do i re-enable the master-volume slider (kmix) in the taskbar, next to klipper?
<weatherhead> is kmix running?
<tony_> OK, i converted RPM to Deb format , and installed the program .. nothing works . lol.
<LBB> when i run kmix i get the window, not the aplet
<weatherhead> how are you starting kmix?
<stdin> LBB: make sure you have the settings right in kmix
<HymnToLife> LBB, Settings > Configure KMix > Dock into panel
<FlasherMaC> hello
<LBB> HymnToLife: found that, but doesn't do anything
<weatherhead> you'll also want enable system tray volume control
<FlasherMaC> i have installed ubunto but found i like the KDE better
<LBB> weatherhead done that aswell, started kmix via konsole
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: trying to fix it there thanks. What's the point of gdhcpd then? :P
<FlasherMaC> my system seems to hang for a sec every 30 secs or so
<Captain_Haddock> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> FlasherMaC: tried looking at the process table in ksysguard?
<FlasherMaC> is there an equivelent to ctl + atl + del so i can see what i have running
<LBB> FlasherMaC the audio/movies hang, or does everything hang?
<FlasherMaC> as you can see that was my question
<FlasherMaC> thankyou
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: no clue, been a few months since I set up a dhcp server, that was for a simple network tho, and I just edited the config file by hand
<Ace2016> FlasherMaC: Ctrl + Esc, or press Alt+F2 and type ksysguard and press enter to get ksysguard and watch the process table
<FlasherMaC> audio and video goes glitchy and mouse freezes
<LBB> weatherhead how should i start kmix? is it relevant to the taskbar thing?
<weatherhead> no not really
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: ah. I used to have a SUSE box previously, and the network setup on it was amazingly simple even for a n00b like me.
<weatherhead> that settings thing should work
<weatherhead> talking of suse, I am mainly a suse user
<FlasherMaC> <Ace2016> thankyou i'm going to have a look now.
<stdin> Captain_Haddock: I'm no guru myself, I just google *everything* :P
<weatherhead> just installed 6.10 and see that init no longer works properly
<weatherhead> what's the simple way to "init 3" ?
<oht> telinit 3
<oht> in a console
<weatherhead> heh
<weatherhead> ta
<Captain_Haddock> stdin: :D
<weatherhead> doesn't appear to do anything
<stdin> weatherhead: used sudo?
<Ace2016> if you go into init3 wouldn't that kill konversation? and stop this konversation?
<marcelo> kubuntu-es please
<weatherhead> uh yes it would
<weatherhead> and hence, since it hasn't, I haven't gone into init 3
<bones78> Is it easy to upgrade kubuntu to 6.10 from 6.06?
<weatherhead> but looking at the services, X only seems to get shut down in init 1
<weatherhead> how rare
<Ace2016> well then, ctrl + f1, and then login as yourself, then do sudo su, and then type init 3, i guess thats what i'd do
* oht doesn't use kubuntu, might be different
<Ace2016> oht: it should be the same in ubuntu and kubuntu? what do you use?
<HymnToLife> !edgy | bones78
<ubotu> bones78: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<HymnToLife> yes, it is easy :)
<stdin> depends if you used easyubuntu/automatix :p
<HymnToLife> which you shouldn't have in the first place :p
<stdin> I never touch it, it's evil :)
<bones78> That looks great, I'l give it a shot. Thankyou all
<weatherhead> well
<weatherhead> it seems a lot of trouble to go to just to install new NVIDIA drivers
<stdin> weatherhead: how come you want runlevel 3 ?
<HymnToLife> weatherhead, you must be kidding, it's ridiculously easy
<weatherhead> I'm just used to other distros that's all
<weatherhead> it probably is hilariously easy, but I'm an ubuntu noob
<marcelo_> como instalo amule en linux
<marcelo_> ?
<HymnToLife> !es | marcelo
<ubotu> marcelo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<daniel777> marcelo
<daniel777> metete a kubuntu-es y te explico
<daniel777> !de | marcelo
<ubotu> marcelo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<daniel777> !br | marcelo
<ubotu> marcelo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<daniel777> hahahah that's fun
<daniel777> !pl | marcelo
<ubotu> marcelo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<HymnToLife> !botabuse | daniel777
<ubotu> daniel777: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<daniel777> !Bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<daniel777> nice
<Ace2016> Is there a way to renice all processes run in a particular console? like an export command which means that say when i run make, all the things it launches will have a niceness of 5 instead of 0? but i just want this for a single konsole tab
<MrBallZ> i'm using kernel 2.6.15-23-686 , and the one I see i can upgrade to in Adept is to   2.6.17-10-386  ... is it recomended .... is there a 2.6.17-10-686  ???
<daniel777> how can i activate utf-8 codification :S
<HymnToLife> MrBallZ, You'll need to upgrade to Edgy if you want to upgrade your kernel
<HymnToLife> or compile it yourself
<HymnToLife> and no, there is no more 686 kernel in Edgy, use the "generic" one
<MrBallZ> HymnToLife: i just upgraded to Edgy ... so why no more 686 if I can ask ... and I use generic or 386?
<HymnToLife> ask the Ubuntu developpers
<HymnToLife> and you should use generic, not 386
<MrBallZ> ok
<Pirate-king> anybody running a web cam??????????
<fdoving> Pirate-king: no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fdoving> :)
<lunchtime> hi, im having some trouble getting my internet to work on Kubuntu any one available to help troubleshoot ?
<Captain_Haddock> ach! Configuring the network in kubuntu is teh suck :(
<pantheon> anyone knows a graphical program for configuring iptables?
<lunchtime> would ubuntu be better ? i have both available
<Captain_Haddock> Not to mention the service manager :/
<fdoving> pantheon: guarddog (the simple one), fwbuilder (advanced).
<Captain_Haddock> pantheon: firestarter perhaps?
<Captain_Haddock> lunchtime: No idea if I can help, but you might want to provide more information.
<pantheon> fdoving: does that advanced mean complicated?
<lunchtime> for some reason it wont detect my on onboard nic or expansion nic
<lunchtime> should the internet work on the Live!cd before installing ?
<Captain_Haddock> lunchtime: usually it does. What chipset?
<lunchtime> abit motherboard
<lunchtime> nforce
<lunchtime> i can get the model if needed
<fdoving> pantheon: complicated is relative, http://www.fwbuilder.org/archives/cat_screenshots.html
<Captain_Haddock> pantheon: even though it's not GUI based, I found ipkungfu very simple and straightforward to set up.
<pantheon> I'll take a look , thanks
<Captain_Haddock> pantheon: firestarter is simple and comes with GUI as well.
<fdoving> lunchtime: what kind of connection do you have to the internet? cable, adsl, isdn?
<lunchtime> verizon fios
<fdoving> lunchtime: what is that?
<lunchtime> FIBER
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> sounds cool.
<fdoving> lunchtime: then i guess it's regular ethernet connecting the computer?
<lunchtime> correct , coming from my router , which dchp normally works on
<fdoving> lunchtime: ok. go to KMenu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<fdoving> lunchtime: kmenu is the K in the lower left corner.
<lunchtime> yes i know
<lunchtime> im on the live disk now , is that ok ?
<fdoving> that's ok.
<fdoving> find 'Network Interfaces' in the list at the left side, in KInfoCenter.
<lunchtime> ok im in
<lunchtime> k
<lunchtime> its only showing " lo "
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> sudo depmod -a
<lunchtime> daskreech: is that for me to type
<DaSkreech> Yes if you'd like
<DaSkreech> When My eth cards disappeared that worked
<Captain_Haddock> lunchtime: are the cards working fine on your current OS?
<lunchtime> yep they both work
<lunchtime> im on my laptop right now which is next to the other computer with kubuntu on it
<lunchtime> so i can be on here and work on the problem at the same time
<HymnToLife> lunchtime, if it's only showing 'lo', I guess you need to install drivers for your NIC(s)
<lunchtime> i thought it should have done that durning the install process
<DaSkreech> lunchtime: try my way from the command line
<lunchtime> i did , it ran the command , and came back to the command line
<HymnToLife> lunchtime, does    sudo ifconfig -a       ouput anything else than lo ?
<lunchtime> sit0
<HymnToLife> you definitely need drivers
<HymnToLife> what kind of NIC do you have ?
<lunchtime> i have the one which is onboard , and a dlink card
<HymnToLife> please pastebin the output of   lspci
<fdoving> lunchtime: sorry, had a huge memleak, that needed attention.
<fdoving> lunchtime: inside kinfocenter, select 'PCI'
<lunchtime> k im there
<fdoving> lunchtime: scroll down till you find something named 'Network controller' something.
<fdoving> what's it's name and number?
* HymnToLife thinks just pastebining lspci will be faster
<fdoving> HymnToLife: without internet?
<HymnToLife> yu don't even have an USB stick ?
<lunchtime> i have one
<fdoving> lunchtime: can't you find any network controller in that list?
<lunchtime> i dont see one
<fdoving> lunchtime: what about 'network controller' ?
<lunchtime> nope
<lunchtime> nothing mentioning network
<HymnToLife> "Ethernet controller", rather, methinks
<fdoving> correct. that's what i meant to write the second time.
<lunchtime> now that i think about it , i might have a spare 3com network card in another machine . would that be more likely to be auto recognized
<fdoving> lunchtime: ethernet controller?
<HymnToLife> lunchtime, wouldn't hurt to try
<fdoving> lunchtime: most 3coms will be autodetected, but anything PCI should appear in that list.
<lunchtime> i see my video card , and sound card
<HymnToLife> lunchtime, lspci | grep Ethernet
<HymnToLife> anything ?
<lunchtime> one sec
<lunchtime> nothing
<HymnToLife> hmm
<lunchtime> it just came back to command line
<fdoving> weird.
<HymnToLife> now THAT's weird
<fdoving> go for the 3com.
<lunchtime> im gona run down stairs and snag that card from the other machine ! brb 2 minutes
<Daisuke_Ido> boy do i feel fortunate...  ralink 2500 :)
<HymnToLife> same here, Intel ipw3945 :)
<fdoving> bcm43xx here.
* Captain_Haddock wants to go back to SUSE on his server :(
<fdoving> Captain_Haddock: why?
<HymnToLife> SuSE ? Server ?
<HymnToLife> you guy must be kidding
<Captain_Haddock> HymnToLife: just a local thinggy
<Captain_Haddock> fdoving: setting up dhcp + nat is being a pain on kubuntu :(
<fdoving> Captain_Haddock: not at all.
<Captain_Haddock> <--- being a n00b is part of the problem :P
<HymnToLife> why don't you just get a router ?
<Captain_Haddock> Why bother, when I can do it right here... :P
<fdoving> Captain_Haddock: have you tried 'guidedog' and 'gdhcpd' ? (those are package names).
<fdoving> I need to go watch a tv-show with my gf. bbl.
<Captain_Haddock> fdoving: yep.
<Captain_Haddock> ok
<Captain_Haddock> cheers
<fdoving> see you.
<Captain_Haddock> adios
<DaSkreech> Which show?
<notech> HymnToLife: if a linux router and firewall combination are done right, it can be more secure than those bargain routers
<lunchtime> ok im back i have 2 cards to choose from , netgear or 3com
<eilker> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<DaSkreech> 3com :)
<DaSkreech> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> is xen similar to vmware ?
<DaSkreech> eilker: no It's a hypervisor
<lunchtime> ok be just a moment to install it ,
<DaSkreech> Though I think the vmware server is a hypervisor as well
<eilker> DaSkreech: i have vmware server, sorry but what is hypervisor ?
<eilker> let me google :)
<DaSkreech> eilker: A Virtual machine runs on top of the operating system a hypervisor runs in between the OS and the metal
<DaSkreech> or wiki :)
<Ace2016> !wii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> i see thank you
<DaSkreech> !wee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> :-(
<n8k99> is someone tryin to connect to a ps3 or a wii?
<notech> think they were just playing with the bot
<lunchtime> the moment of truth !
<berryyyl> is anyone have trouble with kxdocker
<berryyyl> when i start it it says composite not working
<berryyyl> or something like that
<berryyyl> or is there equivalents of kxdocker that i can try? i didn't like kooldock, so it there anything else?
<DaSkreech> n8k99: I was trying to install on a PS3
<n8k99> oh yeah - is it going good?
<DaSkreech> Nope :)
<lunchtime> WE HAVE INTERNET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> Dink: How's it going Dink?
<blas> hi
<lunchtime> are there any main advantages of Kubuntu over Ubuntu besides the GUI ?
<coreymon77> !seen Whopper
<ubotu> Whopper is on IRC right now!
<lunchtime> the computer is 2ghz, 1 gig of ram , 128mb videocard
<n8k99> lunchtime: great network transparency - highly integrated applications
<lunchtime> so if i have a computer that can run KDE , its worth the upgrade ?
<blas> just installed kubuntu, i logged in and the screen settings res+herz probably wrong, i tried to use display setting from "start" menu but it says monitor and display module cannot be loaded. nay idea?
<Pirate-king> anybody use digikam?
<n8k99> Pirate-king: I'm a bigtime fan of digikam
<Pirate-king> ok sees my camera
<Pirate-king> but not the pics
<eilker> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n8k99> digikam sees the camera?
<Pirate-king> yeah
<jerp> blas, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it might fill in the blacks for you
<n8k99> you're better off than me, I have to go to the camera using the filemanager on konqueror
<DaSkreech> blas_: Hello?
<lunchtime> ok im intalling kubuntu , the hd is 80gig , and it will be the only partition , how should i set it up
<jerp> blanks rather
<blas_> DaSkreech: yes?
<n8k99> Pirate-king: move photos into a directory on my HD, then delete them from the camera
<blas_> jerp: thanks
<DaSkreech> Did you get what jerp said?
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<blas_> yes iam here from the kubuntu box :)
<DaSkreech> lunchtime: make a Home partition!!!
<Pirate-king> doesn't see the photos
<blas_> i suppose i must kill my x first then rite?
<jerp> the command does it
<n8k99> Pirate-king: do you see the camera as a folder on your desktop?
<DaSkreech> blas_: Not really but you could
<malik__> hi there.........is here any one using kmldonkey and can help me with my issue?
<blas_> DaSkreech: kk
<Pirate-king> ok got it
<n8k99> Pirate-king: can you open it with Konqueror?
<Pirate-king> nope digikam
<n8k99> can you see the photos now?
<blas_> DaSkreech: uhh i have some language problems in console.. any way to set console to eng? since iam hungarian it tries hungarian but its really strange :) so better to use english there
<Pirate-king> yeah
<Pirate-king> pm?
<froud> why when I install apps do they not show in the applications menu? How can I make installed apps show?
<n8k99> Pirate-king: sweet!
<n8k99> you should be able to import them from the camera then
<jerp> froud, you have to add the menu command entry
<froud> jerp: manually?
<jerp> yes, right click on the kmenu and find edit menu
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<froud> jerp: I was hoping that was not the case :-)
<Pirate-king> I am
<Pirate-king> importing them
<jerp> everyone does
<aleksanteri> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<aleksanteri> !xcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> -_- what was it?
<n8k99> Pirate-king: awesome. did you install the kipiplugins?
<Pirate-king> nope
<Pirate-king> from adept?
<n8k99> Pirate-king: you really want to do that as it gets you a good toolkit for editing the photos.
<n8k99> yes from adept
<Pirate-king> ok
<marcelo> hello kubuntus/es please
<n8k99> plus there are a couple extensions taht let you export directly from digikam to flickr ora gallery2 installation
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<aleksanteri> !es|marcelo
<ubotu> marcelo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Pirate-king> is that how you spell it?
<Pirate-king> kipiplugins
<n8k99> I think it's kipi-plugins, but if you just type kipi in the search field of adept it'll turn up
<hume> n8k99, how do you export from digikam to gallery2?
<eilker> !visudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n8k99> you have to have the kipiplugins installed
<eilker> !visido
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visido - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n8k99> hume: then under File > Export > Gallery2
<intelikey> in the repos there is a package  "rkhunter"  which is supposed to check the system for malware/rootkits    i find it odd that it pukes out this warning on startup.
<intelikey> Rootkit Hunter 1.2.7 is running
<intelikey> Determining OS... Unknown
<intelikey> Warning: This operating system is not fully supported!
<blas_> whats the name of the english code for console? now its LANG="hu_HU.UTF-8"
<n8k99> hume: you'll have to do some configuration the first time you use it- login and password stuff
<DaSkreech> !info krecipe
<ubotu> Package krecipe does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> !info krecipes
<ubotu> krecipes: recipes manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~beta1-1 (edgy), package size 735 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<hume> n8k99,  ah....remote gallery?
<intelikey> blas_ en_US
<n8k99> yeah I think that's it
<intelikey> blas_ or  C
<n8k99> lemme check quick
<n8k99> hume: Album > Export > Remote Gallery
<hume> n8k99, great! just what i wanted..:)
<blas_> intelikey: hm export LANG="en_US" , relogged and its hun again :/
<intelikey> blas_ you can not export beyond the running shell
<DaSkreech> !PS3 is Installing Ubuntu directly on the PS3 is as yet a difficult procedure but can be made easier by installing Fedora as outlined at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047. !fluxbuntu is working on being a PS3 enabled Distro. Maybe drop in #fluxbuntu-devel to see what's going on?
<Captain_Haddock> fdoving: I take all that back :P
<n8k99> hume: it works pretty well, and causes its a kipiplugin it works for other photosoftware
<Captain_Haddock> well, most of it :)
<blas_> intelikey: how may i cchange it then
<intelikey> blas_ /etc/environment
<intelikey> blas_ for a user only change   ~/.environment   might work    i never tried.
<somerville32> DaSkreech, Thats not true. Sony e-mailed us and gave us a nice how-to which I believe is now on the wiki.
<DaSkreech> somerville32: Eh?
<somerville32> re: PS3 factoid suggestion
<hume> n8k99, hrm...i cannot log into my gallery - do you know what port it uses? if it is a firewall issue
<hume> n8k99, that is, cannot log in via digikam
<n8k99> hume: aaaahhh, one sec
<intelikey> blas_ a good example of trying to export to a parent is      echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nexport Q=1 \necho "$Q test 1"' > testing.exports ;chmod 755 testing.exports ;./testing.exports ; echo "$Q test 2"
<intelikey> it simply can't be done in linux as far as i know.
<blas_> intelikey: edited /etc/envio.. stil declare -x LANG="hu_HU.UDF-8"
<blas_> intelikey: moment ill check what u just wrote
<hume> n8k99, my firewall seems to be disabled, so it would not be that - can there be other configurations?
<n8k99> hume: you have to make certain it is connected to http://www.yoursite.com/gallery-folder/main.php
<berryyyl> how do i make it so that newly opened webpage displays the last webpage i was on instead of the home page
<DaSkreech> somerville32: A link would be nice :)
<blas_> intelikey: 1 test 1
<blas_> intelikey:  test 1
<blas_> 2 i mean
<intelikey> blas_ hmmm you might have something like  /etc/rc?.d/??locales.sh   or some such that overrides the default environment     also you said "<blas_> whats the name of the english code for console?"  <<< key word being "console" as opposed to "konsole" which would be a terminal not a console.     if you meant terminal  that's an Xorg/kde issue.
<hume> n8k99, i copy the address even, from the browser... but it says the address probabluy is wrong...?
<DaSkreech> somerville32: Best I can find is the Forums
<intelikey> blas_ yes the missing '1'  on test 2  proves that the running shell did not recieve the export.   you can edit testing.exports   and see what i mean.
<blas_> intelikey: no its not the grafical thing :)
<somerville32> DaSkreech, If it isn't in the wiki then I'll need to hunt it down
<somerville32> DaSkreech, Send me an e-mail ( cody-somerville@ubuntu.com ) to remind me.
<intelikey> blas_ then if locales is not overriding the stuff in /etc/env*    idk.
<DaSkreech> somerville32: Alright or give me a pointer to where to start hunting so I can help
<intelikey> and locals can do that.
<somerville32> DaSkreech, I'll have to e-mail someone else (and I'm running out the door so I can't do it right now)
<DaSkreech> ok
<animimotus> hello
<animimotus> someone can paste me his ~/.bashrc please ?
<DaSkreech> somerville32: Done
<intelikey> blas_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales          maybe.
<intelikey> blas_    or even  belocs
<n8k99> hume: what's the address you are using?
<hume> www.vista.se/g2
<blas_> intelikey: well "dpkg-reconfigure locales" does nothing just told me all lang_LANG.. is up-to-date
<n8k99> that's the whole link?
<hume> n8k99, well, main.php  after that
<n8k99> hume: do you have an installation of gallery on your website?
<hume> n8k99, yes...
<intelikey> blas_ did you try dpkg-reconfigure belocs         i'm not sure it will help.
<hume> n8k99, shouldn't I?
<n8k99> hume: oh yes, that's how it works
<blas_> intelikey: no such pkg :/
<hume> n8k99, yeah....that's what I wanted....
<n8k99> hume: for instance, gallery and wordpress work together on my website, http://eckenrodehouse.net
<intelikey> but it sounds like a locales issue.   if /etc/environment is being ignored it has to be some    "locales"  package doing it.   possably even in the  /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh    file  but    idk.
<hume> but easy export from digikam would be very very nice
<n8k99> hume: then basically the kipiplugin enables me to upload to the gallery2 appplication from digikam
<intelikey> another issue with rkhunter   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39370/plain/
<silvania> hi, anyone able to give a advice on a good dictionary for linux, simular to "clue on windows"? I need norwegian-english-german-italian :)
<n8k99> on my server
<intelikey> oh wait  it looks like i might have caught that mirror in a reset.  it's working now.
<hume> n8k99, ah, you have gallery integrated.. into what?
<n8k99> hume: wordpress
<hume> what's that?...
<n8k99> wordpress is a blogging/cms software
<n8k99> it writes all the pages
<n8k99> hume:defines the styles for the page, etc
<hume> nice...:)
<silvania> does anyone know? when i try google is just end up with a trillion pages for dictionaries online
<hume> n8k99, maybe I got it worng and used the address for the gallery, not the album....?
<n8k99> hume: yeah it's _your_ album not the organization that makes Gallery that the plugin gives you access to
<n8k99> ;-)
<animimotus> someone can paste me his ~/.bashrc please ?
<intelikey> i still get        Determining OS... Unknown
<intelikey> Warning: This operating system is not fully supported!
<n8k99> hume: the plugin takes the place of Gallery Remote from menalto
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hume> n8k99, no... even if I use the album page it wont work - but: do I need to have a module enabled in gallery2?
<n8k99> hume: that might help
<DaSkreech> animimotus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39371/
<intelikey> and of course this beautiful RED warning "   Checking for passwordless user accounts... Warning!
<hume> n8k99, what module?
<n8k99> hume: remote or gallery remote
<hume> ok
<animimotus> DaSkreech: thank you a lot
<DaSkreech> Sure
<hume> sounds very wise..:)
<hume> n8k99, thx....got to install that. thats for tomorrow...thx!
<intelikey> heh    Your system contains some unknown version numbers. Please run Rootkit Hunter
<intelikey> with the --update parameter or fill in the contact form (www.rootkit.nl)
<n8k99> hume:no problem
<Crell> Hi all.  First question, is general Ubuntu-family stuff better off here or in #Ubuntu? :-)
<blas_> intelikey: well made a line to .bashrc with " export LANG="C" ", it works now
<intelikey> i had just done that.  and it's still telling me to --update it   :)
<Crell> eg, stuff to do with PHP packages.  I figure that's not flavor-specific.
<DaSkreech> Crell: Eh?
<intelikey> blas_ yes.  you could in /etc/profile  for system wide.
<DaSkreech> Crell: You mean non Gnome stuff?
<blas_> intelikey: ah nice ill take a look
<intelikey> but that's what /etc/environment is for....
<coreymon77> Crell: i dont understand what you mean
<Crell> DaSkreech: No, PHP packages and server-oriented stuff.
<coreymon77> file:///home/coreymon/Desktop/snowbot/remote.ini
<coreymon77> file:///home/coreymon/Desktop/snowbot/script.ini
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> wrong pastye
<DaSkreech> Crell: Right so non Gnome stuff :)
<intelikey> blas_ maybe   add    . /etc/environment    to /etc/profile    and   export LANG      ?
<Crell> Stuff that doesn't have to do with KDE or Gnome, but still with Ubuntu packages and versions and such.
<DaSkreech> Yes you can go ahaed with that here
<Crell> Er, yeah.  (Sorry, missed the non. <g>)
<Crell> I see that phpunit2 is slated for feisty.  Is there support for it, official or otherwise, in edgy?
<Crell> I'm a bit surprised that it's not in edgy given that it's been out for some time now.
<intelikey> well i've got work.   maybe back later.
<DaSkreech> !info phpunit2
<ubotu> Package phpunit2 does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> !info phpunit2 feisty
<ubotu> phpunit2: Unit testing suite for PHP5. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.6-2 (feisty), package size 47 kB, installed size 712 kB
<DaSkreech> Crell: Nope :)
<DaSkreech> Which means you probably want to be bugging people in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Crell> +1?
<Crell> I have not heard of this channel.
<DaSkreech> Yes :)
<Crell> Hm.  Why would bugging people in the Feisty channel be appropriate for an Edgy question? :-)
<DaSkreech> Cause the package doesn't exist in Edgy?
<Crell> hrm.
<Captain_Haddock> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mattik> Can I install edubuntu some other oartition as kubuntu and get both running with same grub
<mattik> partition
<Captain_Haddock> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Crell> mattik: You should be able to dual-boot anything as long as they're in separate partitions.
<mattik> Crell: yhank you :) I can use same swap of course?
<Crell> That should be fine.
<mattik> Crell: Thank you :)
<soulrider> hi everyone :)
<Captain_Haddock> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> evening soulrider
<Captain_Haddock> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> Do I need the deb-src repositories enabled?
<fdoving> not unless you use 'apt-get source'.
<Crell> Only if you want to download source code.
<Crell> It doesn't hurt anything if you have them anyway, though.
<fdoving> hurts download size..
<Captain_Haddock> ok, thanks
<Captain_Haddock> (disabled)
<fdoving> Captain_Haddock: did you figure out dhcp+nat?
<Captain_Haddock> fdoving: yes, thanks. (I sent you a message earlier)
<Captain_Haddock> fdoving: it was all pebkac of course.
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<fdoving> good thing :)
<faLUCE> Hi, is it possible to launch a program from a .sh script and redirect its STDOUT in a new window? thnks
<somerville32> fdoving: It doesn't hurt the download size... it doesn't affect it at all
<Captain_Haddock> somerville32: not even of the package list?
<fdoving> somerville32: it does. for updates.
* somerville32 rolls eyes.
<fdoving> for 'apt-get updates', that is.
<somerville32> fdoving: How so?
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> Sorry, apt-get updates
<somerville32> Yeah
<somerville32> :P
<fdoving> instead of downloading just Packages.gz (index of binary packages) you also download Sources.gz (index of soruce packages)
<somerville32> fdoving: Right
<mohammed> guys , how to install wolfenstein on kubuntu ?
<somerville32> !wolfenstein
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wolfenstein - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> Hmmm... I know there is a wiki page somewhere
<faLUCE> Hi, is it possible to launch a program from a .sh script and redirect its STDOUT in a new window? thnks
<somerville32> faLUCE: What do you mean by "redirect its STDOUT in a _new window_"?
<somerville32> Do you mean _to_ a new window?
<faLUCE> somerville32: yes
<somerville32> faLUCE: Yes, it is possible.
<faLUCE> somerville32: how? :)
<somerville32> Most terminals have a flag that allows you to launch an application when you launch the terminal
<faLUCE> so, with Konsole which is the flag?
<somerville32> faLUCE: For more info about how to do it with konsole, run: konsole --help
<faLUCE> found it. thnks somerville32
<somerville32> You're welcome faLUCE  :)
<computer> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<balsamic_chicken> is there a list of docker programs, is there any besides kxdocker, kooldock, and kiba-dock?
<fdoving> balsamic_chicken: you can probably find more if you search http://kde-apps.org
<balsamic_chicken> fdoving k thx
<cafy> hi all
<faLUCE> somerville32: do you know a terminal with some pretty editing facilities?
<somerville32> What do you mean by editing facilities?
<petros> is it possible to run the xterm in a specific directory?
<somerville32> petros: Yes.
<petros>  it alsways starts in my home
<petros> and i dont find a param
<faLUCE> well: if I have to manipulate the stdout with konsole, basically i can do only a cut&paste. I would like something more (i.e: text finding etc.)
<petros> somerville32: how?
<somerville32> faLUCE: You could pipe it to the pager
<faLUCE> (ok: a txt finder is in Konsole too, but I would like some nicer options....)
<faLUCE> (maybe is there a gtk konsole? or a qt konsole?)
<somerville32> petros: Hmm... maybe you can't
<petros> -.-
<petros> konsole has this --workdir option
<somerville32> petros: Yup
<somerville32> Oh wait
<somerville32> I see a way
<somerville32> Oh nvm
<somerville32> lol
<petros>  xterm -e 'cd tmp; bash'
<petros> :)
<faLUCE> another question: is it possible to set the max number of displayed lines, in Konsole? i can't find the option....
#kubuntu 2006-12-30
<HymnToLife> faLUCE, resize the WIndow ?
<faLUCE> HymnToLife: no
<jart> is there an option to make the window borders dissapear when a window is maximized?
<aseigo> jart: yes... in the window behaviour panel there is an option to make it so you can't move maximized windows
<aseigo> which has the side effect of getting rid of the borders
<Fir3Ligth> excusez moi de vous drangez
<Fir3Ligth> bonsoir  tous
<jart> aseigo: yes! thanks
<HymnToLife> !fr | Fir3Ligth
<ubotu> Fir3Ligth: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aseigo> jart: np
<Fir3Ligth> excuse me sorry
<Fir3Ligth> i don't speak very well english
<Fir3Ligth> :)
<jart> je ne parle pas francias
<jart> <3
<Captain_Haddock> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HymnToLife> !fishing | Captain_Haddock
<ubotu> Captain_Haddock: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Captain_Haddock> ah
<Captain_Haddock> righto
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm trying to figure out why, upon enabling translucency and shadows, does full-screen video seem so dark, and when i go back to the desktop, it's even darker
<Daisuke_Ido> nearly impossible to read
<chris> I booted up apt but it told me that the database was locked, because another program was using it. I looked into htop but i can't reconize the program that is using it
<chris> i even tried a reboot
<matthew__> chris, I'm no expert, but I think you need to delete the lock files
<chris> matthew__, how?
<chris> man apt-get?
<matthew__> chris, no, let me google around...
<matthew__> chris, here you go...second post.      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156673
<chris> thanks
<matthew__> chris, np, just remember to pay it forward (the knowledge_
<matthew__> )
<BrianSteffens> lol
<matthew__> BrianSteffens, hey, long time no see...
<matthew__> what's up?
<BrianSteffens> not much =) configuring a mailserver
<Sanne> hi all, my husband's Kubuntu complains about files under /root not writable on KDE start, and indeed the /root folder is gone. Instead there's a /root *file* that's reported several GB big, attributes: ---Sr-srw, date: 2105-12-08. Should I try fsck in the hope it get's repaired? Could this indicate a disk failure coming?
<Fir3Ligth> good evening with all you have the good evening of the frog
<Fir3Ligth> eaters: ~)
<BrianSteffens> O_O lol
<Fir3Ligth> i'am sorry i'am french
<Fir3Ligth> :)
<BrianSteffens> bonjour :o)
<Fir3Ligth> I try to speak English very well
<BrianSteffens> that was good, even most english speakers would have messed up that sentence by saying 'I try to speak English very good'
<BrianSteffens> :)
<Fir3Ligth> yes I know I do not speak time too well that I translate
<TheDebugger> Je suis un canadien :D
<TheDebugger> Quebecois plutot :D
<Fir3Ligth> okay TheDebugger
<Fir3Ligth> :)
<Fir3Ligth> speah franais alors
<TheDebugger> Fir3Ligth: Pourtant, c'est vrai :/
<Fir3Ligth> d'accord
<jman> anyone able to install flash 9 beta
<BrianSteffens> je ne parle pas francais :o( je voudrais parle francais =/
<TheDebugger> jman: Just enable the backports repository and install flashplugin-nonfree
<Fir3Ligth> content de faire connaissance avec quelqu'un qui parle #french"
<Fir3Ligth> :)
<jman> how to enable backports repository?
<gustavo> alguien habla castellano?
<TheDebugger> Fir3Ligth: C'est bien en effet, viens dans #ubuntu-fr si tu n'y est pas deja
<intelikey> maybe i'm back.
<Fir3Ligth> do you speak english TheDebugger
<TheDebugger> Fir3Ligth: Je me debrouille :)
<Fir3Ligth> okay
<Fir3Ligth> comme moi
<jman> can someone explain in english how to enable the backports repositories
<brandon_> how do I disable tray flashing
<TheDebugger> jman: In adept_manager, somewhere in the menus, there's "repositories". Then you right-click on the repositories you want to enable and select "Enable" from the menu
<Fir3Ligth> BrianSteffens: you want that I learn how to you to speak French???
<Fir3Ligth> 
<Fir3Ligth> I am a good professor
<BrianSteffens> Fir3Ligth: oui :)
<Fir3Ligth> sorry
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<TheDebugger> jman: And don't forget to click the apply button after enabling them
<intelikey> jman add that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fir3Ligth> BrianSteffens
<Fir3Ligth> 
<Fir3Ligth> you have an address
<Fir3Ligth> arf
<Fir3Ligth> sorry i go in my bed
<Fir3Ligth> lol
<brandon_> does anyone know how to disable tray flashing?
<intelikey> that assumes edgy  if dapper  then  s/edgy/dapper/ ^
<BrianSteffens> Fir3Ligth briansteffens@gmail.com <- pour email
<Fir3Ligth> ok thank you
<BrianSteffens> =] 
<MidMark> how can I talk to someone with konversation, knowing its name that it's in another channel?
<BrianSteffens> MidMark: type /msg theirnamehere a message
<MidMark> BrianSteffens: thx
<Fir3Ligth> you have an adress m$n BrianSteffens
<BrianSteffens> Fir3Ligth: bgsteffens@hotmail.com pour msn
<Fir3Ligth> merci
<Fir3Ligth> thank you
<BrianSteffens> =)
<intelikey> hmmm /var/auth.log has several  "localhost PAM-env[29437] : No such user!? "   messages.   anyone know if that's important or not ?
<intelikey> will pam still work properly or should i look into fixing that ?
<crimsun> intelikey: is libpam-foreground installed?
<intelikey> crimsun yessir        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<khayleus> what is the recommended way to install kubuntu from ubuntu? just install "kubuntu-desktop"?
<intelikey> khayleus yes
<khayleus> intelikey: using apt-get?
<intelikey> khayleus or you don't need all kubuntu-desktop really.   might just install    kde
<khayleus> will I get all the standard install kubuntu apps if I do that?
<intelikey> khayleus yes dpkg via your favorite frontend
<intelikey> with kubuntu-desktop you will
<intelikey> with kde you get all the kde apps and keep your ubuntu default apps as well
<khayleus> but kubuntu-desktop would remove some of them?
<intelikey> well you keep them if you install kubuntu-desktop too but they fall from default to secondary
<khayleus> ah, yeah thats not so bad (actually I would prefer that)
<intelikey> khayleus one could install kubuntu-desktop and kde   :)
<intelikey> would pull in a few goodies you might like.
<khayleus> ah righto, I'll try that, thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> crimsun any further thoughts ?
<khayleus> 400mb will take a couple of hours to download :)
<matthew__> BrianSteffens, why did you give Fir3lite your email addy?
<zero-9376> does anyone here use azureus on kubuntu
<BrianSteffens> matthew__ teach each other languages ;P
<intelikey> khayleus i'd make sure you have the updates and security repos enabled for main and universe at least... "before you dl"   :)
<TheDebugger> zero-9376: Why?
<khayleus> yep, have done
<zero-9376> mine wouldnt start at first and now if shows an azureus failed to start message that wont go away
<TheDebugger> zero-9376: Is your java vm installed correctly?
<TheDebugger> zero-9376: because *ubuntu comes without java
<zero-9376> i dont know i just installed the dependencies, didnt do anything else
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<matthew__> BrianSteffens, oh, ok...was wondering for a sec...
<BrianSteffens> matthew__ hehe
<khayleus> I rather like Rufus for bittorrent, kind of like azureus but without the java deps
<zero-9376> is that in the repos?
<crazy_bus> I have no idea what caused this but half of my programs suddenly won't work.  And when I type the program name (firefox, gimp) I get the following error.
<khayleus> not sure if it is in the repos
<crazy_bus> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: Input/output error
<zero-9376> i have universe and multiverse repos and it didnt show up
<zero-9376> im checking what java stuff i have installed now
<fdoving> crazy_bus: from the commandline run 'sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0;sudo apt-get -f install'
<khayleus> it isn't, but one can download it from the web site
<tux_> hello all
<fdoving> crazy_bus: you might actually want --reinstall too, like this:  'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0;sudo apt-get -f install'
<khayleus> could have swarn I saw it in revu once though
<intelikey> zero-9376 sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgdk-pixbuf2      see if it helps ya
<intelikey> err crazy_bus ^
<intelikey> sorry zero-9376 !
<zero-9376> installing blackdown runtime environemtn and uninstalling gij
<crazy_bus> Thank you all for your help.  intelikeys command got it working again. :)
<intelikey> yeah sorry i misaddressed that
* intelikey needs new glasses
<giobalot> j craiova
<TheDebugger> zero-9376: Why don't you install the real jvm?
<zero-9376> i just read on my trackers forum that someone uses less resources runing azureus under blackdown, and my system doesnt have a lot of resources
<intelikey> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<zero-9376> id rather not use azureus at all but they have banned ktorrent, rtorrent and i cant get utorrent to work under wine or crossover
<crazy_bus> Why have they banned those clients?
<zero-9376> apparently reporting bad stats, ive heard the problem with ktorrent is fixed in v2 but they are still banning it for the time being
<zero-9376> its the only real problem ive had switching completely to kubuntu on my main pc
<intelikey> is that AU wide or just your isp ?
<intelikey> or none of my business maybe ?
<zero-9376> no just the one tracker that im aware of, apparently others have done the same but are now allowing ktorrent again
<zero-9376> just not my tracker :(
<intelikey> k
<zero-9376> going to get the rufus client as well and see if that will work
<zero-9376> worst thing is that ive had to install so much otherwise uneeded stuff just to try and get torrents working
<intelikey> ya
<Admiral_Chicago> hey all
<deboyo> can anyone save their konsole settings as default and have them actually saved?
<deboyo> (notably the schema settings)
<fermin> alguien que hable espaol?
<fdoving> !es | fermin
<ubotu> fermin: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fermin> alguien tiene cuenta de hotmail?
<soulrider> fermin, solo ingles en este canal,. para espa~nol usa #kubuntu-es
<fermin> ok, muchas gracias!
<matthew__> !es | fermin
<ubotu> fermin: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> what's the "proper" way to re-execute a scritp only one time from within the script ?
<intelikey> if ?what? ;then $0 ;fi     ???
<soulrider> intelikey: cant you do a for ?
<soulrider> Hawkwind: you here ?
<intelikey> soulrider probably.  sujestions ?
<soulrider> i dont know wnything about scripting
<fdoving> intelikey: i'd guess a while would be nice.
<intelikey> fdoving but what's the test ?    cause anything you do it's going to do it again in the next instanse   ??
<deboyo> intelikey: drop a file in /tmp/?
<intelikey> ps -p $PPID | grep bash > /dev/null && $0    <<<< that's what iv'e come up with.    is there something better ?
<intelikey> maybe >>>>  ps -p $PPID | grep $0 > /dev/null || $0
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> this seems to work and would not be bash dependant.
<intelikey> ps -p $PPID | grep `basename $0` > /dev/null || $0
<intelikey> but there is most likely a more simple way.
<fdoving> intelikey: yes there is, is this bash or dash?
<intelikey> fdoving lets say dash
<intelikey> fdoving i'd like it to be shell independant as possable
<fdoving> ok. for bash something like: i=0;while [ $i -lt 2 ] ;do echo oce;i=$[$i+1] ;done
<fdoving> i don't think dash understands the $[$i+i]  part though.
<intelikey> ah  silly me.         fdoving you joged my memory.   [ -z "$P ]  && P=y && $0
<Rug> Ack, help.  I have just done a reinstall this time to edgy, and now X just displays garbage on the screen.  I have run the dpkg-reconfigure, and edited my xorg.conf down to nill, all to no avail.  The last config attempt locked up my PC (solid red-screen in X untill I could swap tty's and kill it).  Any Advice?
<soulrider> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Fir3Ligth> bye tous le monde
<Fir3Ligth> good nigth
<Fir3Ligth> bonne nuit
<freeride> whats up everyone
<kev1n> nothing...thats the problem
<freeride> same as last night
<freeride> never got it fixed
<kev1n> hahaha
<freeride> screensaver wont work
<freeride> O think it's those new packages
<freeride> I used adept to update
<freeride> now my screensaver is borked
<nibi> !KDE wallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE wallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freeride> anyone have any ideas?
<kev1n> not from me...i am a newbie to this
<freeride> dang
<freeride> any non-newbies 'ere?
<fdoving> freeride: kdewallet problems?
<nibi> no that was me i believe
<eilker> hi, /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,noauto,rw,nouser 0 1  // i dont want to be checked filesystem in this drive, what can i do ?
<freeride> no, screensaver probs
<freeride> I used adept to update 58 packages and now my screen saver is borked
<eilker> it takes too much time in booting
<fdoving> freeride: feisty?
<freeride> huh?
<freeride> feisty?
<freeride> whats that?
<freeride> I'm using dapper :-p
<eilker> new version
<freeride> dapper
<fdoving> then I have no idea, sorry.
<nibi> kde wallet is so lame, i was signed in to kopete while my friend was using my computer for a bit, just to google something. So he clicks on the wallet and just saw the password right there!
<freeride> hmm, anyone with any ideas?
<freeride> yeah, I havent had luck with the wallet either
<freeride> I dont trust stuff like that
<freeride> my password wallet is my brain
<Theory> nibi: you can set it not to appear in the tray
<Theory> then tracking down the passwords is harder
<eilker> fdoving: could u help me pls ? it is win xp drive
<fdoving> eilker: sorry, going to bed.
<nibi> yea but the fact that it shows the password just like that isn't too comforting
<eilker> fdoving: thanx anyway
<freeride> ok, lets focus on my screensaver here people
<nibi> freeride: what screensaver is it?
<freeride> all of tem, they quit working
<freeride> I think it happened when I used adept to update 58 packages
<nibi> If you go to configure desktop and test from there
<nibi> what happens?
<freeride> the test works
<freeride> 90% of them work during the test
<freeride> fireworks was working just fine, kicking in after 9min of inactivity
<freeride> but now it quit working
<freeride> I'm thinking it's the updates
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know of a method to try to get the xserver to fall back onto a vesa driver if something goes wrong?
<nibi> what happens now?
<nibi> ur monitor turns off?
<freeride> no, I have the powersaving disabled
<freeride> just nothing
<freeride> nothing happens at all
<nibi> hmmm weird
<freeride> like I said, I had fireworks working but I'd be happy with clock right now
<nibi> have you tried clicking on defaults in configure desktop?
<freeride> I need some advanced kubuntu'ers on this task pronto
<freeride> defaults? hmm, no, I didnt want to reset my settings but I guess it'd be better to try that then to do a re-install and skip the updfates...
<freeride> do all of you guys and galls use adept?
<nibi> yea plus its only display settings
<kev1n> yes freeride
<freeride> ha, I clicked defaults and all it did was distroy my backround
<freeride> nothing else changed
<freeride> this is irking me
<freeride> any advanced kubuntu gurus in here?
<freeride> lol
<freeride> I guess we're just a channel full of newbs telling eachother our problems! :-D haha
<eilker> is 2 minutes 25 seconds boot time normal for a system which has lamp server ,ftp server ,dns server ,vmware server ?
<freeride> sounds reasonable
<freeride> I dont know anything though, I cant even fix my screensaver
<freeride> hello nolesmo
<freeride> hello everyone
<freeride> ane anyone
<freeride> haha, I thought this was the support channel :-/
<coreymon77> hi
<coreymon77> freeride: what do you need
<freeride> hi
<freeride> my screensaver quit working
<coreymon77> what do you mean quit working
<freeride> I think it happened when I used adept to update 58 packages
<freeride> it quit working, none of them will work anymore
<coreymon77> what did you do, upgrade to edgy?
<freeride> they all work when you click the test though
<kai> hello every one..
<freeride> no, I think I'm stillu sing dapper
<coreymon77> hi kai
<freeride> how do I check?
<kai> Is there a "download manager for kubunut?
<HymnToLife> KGet
<HymnToLife> should be installed by default
<njee> actually I'm not sure it is....
<kai> is there where I can download many things at once kinda like get right?
<HymnToLife> exactly
<njee> haha
<njee> sorry man, I can't read :)
<coreymon77> freeride: check in your apt sources.list file
<kai> what about wireless? I have  anet gear atheros based card?
<freeride> how do I find that?
<HymnToLife> that doesn't matter
<freeride> where is it
<kai> the link and power lights blink back and forth..is there anything I can do to et this to work?
<coreymon77> kai:  an atheros based card should work automatically
<coreymon77> okay
<njee> "sudo apt-get install kget" without the quotes should hook you up with kget in the command line
<kai> I can find networks
<coreymon77> kai: do you know what the name of your network is
<kai> I just connect to them
<kai> i called it swap.net
<coreymon77> your essid is swap.net
<coreymon77> ?
<njee> kai: is this a wireless network?
<kai> yes
<coreymon77> okay
<kai> w/ my card I can see it, juts not connect to it
<coreymon77> kai: for example, my essid (or network name) is cohens
<coreymon77> okay
<Novanosi1> !flash 9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<kai> what else do I need to connect to it?
<Jonty> How can I run an autoupdater in the background on Kubuntu?
<coreymon77> do you have the name?
<HymnToLife> what happens when you try to connect ?
<coreymon77> HymnToLife: ill take care of this, i have an atheros based caqrd
<kai> coreymon77:  one sec
<kai> coreymon77: my led are still blinking, I just get a "Connection failed" error
<kai> do I need to take off my WEP?
<coreymon77> okay kai, listen, do you know the network name (the essid)] 
<coreymon77> no
<kai> coreymon77: yes
<kai> coreymon77:  I named it myself
<coreymon77> kai: you need to know two things, the essid and the wep key
<coreymon77> you do have a wep key right?
<kai> I made the ssid and the WEP key myself
<kai> no
<kai> I know the pass phrase
<kai> I need to the hex numbers huh
<kai> I inserter my my WEP
<coreymon77> dont tell me it
<kai> Do i need to check the ascii box or leave it un-checked?
<coreymon77> leave it'
<coreymon77> so kai, you know your essid and your wep key correct?
<kai> coreymon77: I took off the wep and I still can't get on it
<kai> coreymon77: I see it on my list as being un-protected wlan
<coreymon77> kai: put the wep back on
<kai> coreymon77: ok...now what
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now
<coreymon77> in a terminal window
<coreymon77> type the following command, replacing the stuff in the square brackets with the proper info
<kai> coreymon77: ok...Im ready
<kai> ..when you are
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid [your essid]  key [your wep key] 
<coreymon77> so for example
<coreymon77> with a network called blah with a key of 1234567890
<coreymon77> it would read
<coreymon77> iwconfig ath0 essid blah key 1234567890
<kai> ok, I did it
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> did you put sudo in front?
<kai> Was I supposed to get a message or something when I pressed enter?
<kai> Im already sudo user
<kai> I was doing something else
<kai> ...in sude
<kai> o
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now it should work
<kai> my lights on my card are still blinking
<kai> is that ok?
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> so are the ones on mine
<kai> lol, really thats weird as hell
<kai> it still failed :(
<coreymon77> its not working?
<kai> my key is 26 chars do I need to change it to 10 or something
<coreymon77> its hex right?
<kai> yes
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> well mines a 10 char
<kai> ok, Imma change my wep to 64bit instead then
<kai> unser security from my client manager should it be open or shared?
<doopy> hey friends. i have a problem connecting to the internet on a wired connection in kubuntu
<doopy> the light for my connection is on on the router and i have an ip but i can't get konqueror to pull up any webpages or connect to my aim account on kopete
<HymnToLife> doopy, can you ping websites ?
<HymnToLife> by URL and by IP
<kai> coreymon77: do I need to setup my card in some other way
<coreymon77> no
<doopy>  what's the command for that
<doopy> ping google.com
<doopy> ?
<coreymon77> atheros cards work automatically
<HymnToLife> yep
<doopy> says unknown host google.com
<kai> I have a linksys router, will that make any kind of diffrence
<HymnToLife> and ping 209.85.135.104 ?
<doopy> says operation not permitted
<coreymon77> kai: did you make the new wep key?
<kai> I think  I know what the prob might have been
<coreymon77> one question kai
<kai> I had people in my wifi and I had certain thigns disabled
<kai> yes I did
<coreymon77> how are you talking with us if your internet is not working?
<doopy> i installed guarddog
<kai> Its only 10 chars
<doopy> maybe it's that
<kai> no
<kai> In on wired lan
<HymnToLife> yeah, maybe
<kai> but I want my wifi
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> now
<coreymon77> go back to konsole
<doopy> yea it was
<doopy> :
<kai> I disable certain wifi deals on my rotuer
<coreymon77> and do the iwconfig thing
<coreymon77> again
<kai> ok
<coreymon77> and use your new key
<kai> coreymon77: Your freakin awsome
<coreymon77> it works?
<kai> there was 2 probs
<kai> yes'sir
<kai> People were leaching my wifi at first and I had it disable by mac address unless I put them on my table and the key deal
<kai> coreymon77: ...many praises now I can use it at school
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now look
<coreymon77> kai:  unless you want to have to type that command every time turn on your computer
<coreymon77> do this
<kai> coreymon77: ...ready when you are
<zero-9376> anyone installed the latest azureus, my tracker has banned all but the latest version
<bobby> i have problems with streaming media. every media type works fine in totem(gstreamer backend) gxine/amarok(xine backend) exept for streams.
<bobby> the players seem to play them but there is simply no sound
<crimsun> do you have the codecs installed?
<crimsun> i.e., gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and libxine-extracodecs, respectively
<bobby> yes btw the players should complain about missing codecs than
<coreymon77> kai: go to the directory /etc/network
<bobby> they do not they play the stream but there is nothing comming out of my speakers
<crimsun> bobby: are the stream audible via xmms or mpg123?
<kai> coreymon77: I'm there
<bobby> 
<bobby> 
<coreymon77> kai: okay, right click on the interfaces fiel
<bobby>  crimsun what do you mean?
<coreymon77> go to the actions submenu, and then clik on edit as root
<bobby> the streams them self are fine on my gentoo desktop they play ok
<crimsun> bobby: reproduce the symptom with xmms and mpg123
<kai> coreymon77: ...im there
<bobby> will try that hang on
<coreymon77> kwrite is open?
<kai> yep
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> the last two lines in that file are
<coreymon77> wireless-key s:[your wep key] 
<coreymon77> auto
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> and
<coreymon77> auto ath0
<coreymon77> right
<coreymon77> ?
<kai> my last 2 lines are:
<kai> auto wlan0
<kai> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> is there a section that starts with iface ath0 inet static
<kai> no
<kai> they all end in inet dhcp
<coreymon77> oaky
<coreymon77> oh ya
<coreymon77> thats good
<coreymon77> is there a section that starts with iface ath0 inet dhcp?
<kai> yes: the 3rd and 4th lines
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so the first line is iface ath0 inet dhcp right?
<aztek> so CD or DVD release? what's the bonus of having a DVD copy?
<kai> no that line is on 9th and 10th line
<kai> and it only appears one time close to the bottom, but that line does appear
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so the ninth line is iface ath0 inet dhcp right?
<kai> yes
<bobby> crimsun: xmms plays it ok
<coreymon77> what is the 10th line?
<bobby> why does amarok screw up it looks like its doing everything it should do
<kai> auto ath0
<kai> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<kai> those are lines 10 and 11
<shadowhywind> what repositiory is wine in? i can't seam to find it for the life of me
<coreymon77> okay
<kai> shadowhywind: I can get it to you
<coreymon77> copy all the contents of that file
<coreymon77> go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<coreymon77> im mean
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<shadowhywind> kai well i could easyly just download it myself and compile it, but i know its supposed to be in the repo's and i can't find it
<coreymon77> copy and paste all the contents of the interfaces file
<kai> shadowhywind: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt
<kai> corey
<coreymon77> yup
<kai> coreymon77: one sec
<shadowhywind> kai what do i do with that link?
<kai> shadowhywind: the other is: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt
<kai> put it in your repo
<kai> coreymon77: here ya go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39393/
<shadowhywind> as i am doing that, I allready know the answer, but i am hoping there is a different answer then no., Is there a way to upgrade from 32 to 64 bit
<kai> shadowhywind: i DONT no
<kai> i cant help wit that that
<kai> sorry
<coreymon77> okay kai, put the auto ath0 line after the iface ath0 inet dhcp line
<kai> you mean that command you told me to type in?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> in the interfaces file
<shadowhywind> because i have my 32-bit version setup perfectly, and i want to swich to 64 now that i know my wireless will work. And i am just to lazy to do a full reinstall
<coreymon77> you see how it says auto ath0 and then on the next line iface ath0 inet dhcp?
<rEvolution27> i know i'm hopless but.... if i download a program (.tar.gz ) and i extract it.. how do i install the program?
<shadowhywind> ./configure, make, make install
<kai> just put that online to the bottom of that part
<kai> just reverse them right?
<coreymon77> yup
<kai> ok, did that
<coreymon77> and then in between the two lines
<coreymon77> put
<coreymon77> up /sbin/iwconfig $IFACE essid [your essid]  key [your key] 
<kai> the word 'up' as well
<bobby> crimsun: i cant find any extra codec packages for xine
<bobby> anyway i thing the problem isnt in those packages
<coreymon77> yup
<kai> coreymon77: ok i did it
<coreymon77> save it
<kai> its saved
<coreymon77> and restart your computer and see if you auto connect to the internet
<coreymon77> if your dont
<coreymon77> type in the iwconfig command and tell me
<kai> ok
<kai> brb :)
<coreymon77> and restart your computer and see if you auto connect to your wireless that is
<crimsun> bobby: libxine-extracodecs would be in multiverse, but you said you have it installed.
<kai> coreymon77: Gud news is it connected when I got my connection
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I install from a tar.gz file?
<coreymon77> yay
<kai> but it didnt automatically just connect tho
<kai> but thats cool tho
<coreymon77> did you have to type in the command?
<kai> no
<BrianSteffens> dettoaltrimenti_ do tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<nalioth> crimsun: got a minute?
<dettoaltrimenti_> do I not need sudo?
<BrianSteffens> that'll extract, go into that folder, check for README or INSTALL files.. but usually you'll do './configure', make, then make install
<dettoaltrimenti_> ah ok gotcha
<BrianSteffens> probably for the 'make install'
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<nalioth> dettoaltrimenti_: one should look for an ubuntu package first, though
<BrianSteffens> yes yes, look for that first.
<kai> coreymon77: will I be able to connect to my school network?
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> kai: ya
<kai> there is no web but to actually get on I just put in a id and pass
<coreymon77> just type in the iwconfig
<coreymon77> command
<kai> So now I can connect any netwoerk regardless?
<crimsun> nalioth: hi
<kai> can you type out that command so I can save it to a file
<coreymon77> as long as you know the essid and wep key (if there is one)
<kai> what if theres not?
<coreymon77> then just leave out the key part
<coreymon77> oh ya
<kai> ok
<nalioth> crimsun: i've got sound out of my galeon web browser, cplay, mpg123/321 and none from any other gui media player (no startup sound, either) any ideas?
<coreymon77> you also need to knwo the type of wireless card it is
<coreymon77> but is this a laptop you are on?
<kai> yea
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> sall you need to knwo is the essid and the wep key
<kai> nice
<coreymon77> if there is a wep key
<crimsun> nalioth: cat /proc/asound/{modules,version} && lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<coreymon77> type
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid [the essid]  key [the wep key] 
<coreymon77> if there isnt a wep key
<coreymon77> just type
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid [the essid] 
<nalioth> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).
<nalioth> i hate line breaks
<dettoaltrimenti_> nalioth: I'm trying to install OpenArena, didn't find an ubuntu install, and there is no documentation on how to install in the tar.gz
<nalioth> dettoaltrimenti_: i'm just now reading up on that (must be the digg effect)
<dettoaltrimenti_> heh yeah ok
<leileiloll> yeah i just replaced the site with something cooked up in a text editor
<kai> will this work if it was WPA and not WEP?
<coreymon77> kai: i think
<kai> coreymon77: have you set up jpysticks in linux I have zsnes rom but I dont know to get my controllers working
<coreymon77> kai: sorry, dunno
<kai> coreymon77: lol, its ight, I got the huge part working
<kai> HOOra
<robin_> anyone using apollon in edgy?
<kai> Thank you much kind sagew
<kai> *sage
<coreymon77> no problem kai
<kai> its like pulling teeth
<kai> coreymon77: I like linux but some of the smallest thing like wifi works automagically in Windows. You have to really wanna stick with it
<kai> The workst part is I wanna be a programmer, and I still can't figure out things like that
<coreymon77> kai: the wifi works automatically too
<coreymon77> you just need to put in a tiny command
<aztek> i can get my wifi setup on my ubuntu computers in the time it takes for me to run a Win driver installer now t
<aztek> wasn't always that tho :)
<coreymon77> of course
<kai> well, I couldnt not figure out the ndiswrapper at all
<kai> so I got the athero based card
<coreymon77> ndiswrapper is a pain
<coreymon77> thats why i researched which card i should get before getting a new one
<kai> had coreymon77 not told me about that command I woulda been stuck like chuck with 2 wifi cards I coulndt use
<rEvolution27> can someone tell me how to install this? msg me plz thank you
<rEvolution27> http://icculus.org/neverball/
<eilker> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kai> luv linux
<kai> all these great programs all integrated, for free/no spyware/no viruses
<kai> I upgraded my connection
<kai> I download over 1000 Kbs/sec, its great
<bobby> ok this is rediculous there is no good reason for amarok or other xine based apps to screw up on streams
<bobby> any one else out here with the same problem?
<dettoaltrimenti_> does the command './configure' work on kubuntu?
<crazy_bus> It did for me
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok, do you configure tar files?
<crazy_bus> I untar the .tar file before installing them
<dettoaltrimenti_> :( I can't get this game to install
<crazy_bus> What game?
<coreymon77> dettoaltrimenti_: whats the name of the game?
<dettoaltrimenti_> openarena
<dettoaltrimenti_> just read about it on digg
<nalioth> dettoaltrimenti_: join me in #ubuntu-classroom please
<crazy_bus> There is a get deb of that file
<crazy_bus> http://www.getdeb.net/
<crazy_bus> http://www.getdeb.net/getdeb.php?file=openarena_0.6.0-1getdeb1_i386.deb
<leileiloll> thank you, i will add that to my mirrors list
<jan> is there a default username and password for Kubuntu 6.10?
<soulrider> no jan
<jan> I just installed from the alternate disc and can't log in
<soulrider> you ahve to set up a user and his/her apss when you install
<soulrider> jan: i never used hte alternate CD, i might be wrong
<praetor> if i get the adept source through apt-get, how can I compile it?
<jan> unless I'm losing my mind, I didn't get the user setup option during install
<coreymon77> why dont you just install adept through apt?
<spitwise_> anyone have any experience with a font manager?
<praetor> coreymon77: i've finished writing the c++ part of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpdateManager and need to add my code to adept
<praetor> coreymon77: i'm just not sure how to compile adept
<kai> does anyone know of a program to where I can combine videos or a video editor or something like that
<soulrider> ./configure, make, checkinstall ? =/
<praetor> soulrider: there is no configure
<soulrider> uhm...
<soulrider> make ?
<soulrider> i really have no idea :P
<praetor> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<praetor> no makefile
<soulrider> well, if you program in c++
<soulrider> how do you usually ompile programs ?
<praetor> soulrider: most programs come with a configure script and such
<soulrider> i know
<soulrider> do you think you can make your own configure script ?
<soulrider> or makefile ?
<praetor> soulrider: I just use KDevelop, it handles all of the autotools nastyness
<praetor> anyway, someone must know how to compile it.
<praetor> theres no INSTALL file either
<Linux_Galore> praetor: any README or INSTALL file in the root directory of the rarball
<Linux_Galore> tarball*
<rEvolution27> where can i find one of those neat system performance monitor thingys eveyone has on their desktop? msg me plz thx
<Linux_Galore> praetor: might be using qmake
<praetor> Linux_Galore: only a TODO, NEWS and COPYING
<Linux_Galore> praetor: anything on the home page
<praetor> Linux_Galore: nah, and I don't think qmake is used for KDE3 apps, just for Qt
<praetor> doing qmake -project, qmake, make gives a bunch of errors that it cant find the KDE libraries
<superkirbyartist> Hi, I am using pretty old laptop (266mhz, 2GB HD, 172MB RAM), I have Windows 98, I cannot boot from CD even though I selected "CD-ROM" in BIOS Settings.  I would appreciate any help.
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: model and make ?
<superkirbyartist> Gateway 2000 Solo.
<Linux_Galore> superb0wl: there are a bunch of variants under the Solo 2000 series
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: : there are a bunch of variants under the Solo 2000 series
<intelikey> superkirbyartist is now known as superimpatient  :)
<superkirbyartist> No, I'm not impatient, I can live with 98, but crashes when I try to use USB drive.
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: http://fr.rpmfind.net/linux/LLHP/welcome.html
<superkirbyartist> Will that help me with Solo 2K?
<superkirbyartist> This is all dialup.
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: yeah thos are install notes for different laptop models
<Linux_Galore> those*
<superkirbyartist> Thank you ^_^ please wish me good luck.
<intelikey> superkirbyartist you could start with explaining what windows 98 and a laptop have to do with linux/kubuntu    and assuming there is a connection you could explain what you have tried already in testing.    i.e.   cd is bootable in other boxes and/or other cd's are bootable in the lappy....
<superkirbyartist> CD is definitively bootable on other computers.  Windows 98 is installed on laptop, but for compatability's sake, would like Xubuntu (98 is at least 8 years old!).
<coreymon77> sadam is dead!
<praetor> coreymon77: as if - I saw a news report last night they they couldnt decide who gets to execute him
<MrMeh> pics or it didn't happen
<praetor> apparently they get about 100+calls a day with volunteers
<rEvolution27> oh well it had to happen tonite
<dettoaltrimenti6> does everyone here look at digg every 10 minutes, like me?
<MrMeh> anyone here familiar with gtkmm?
<coreymon77> praetor: cnn.com
<intelikey> dettoaltrimenti6 what's digg ?
<coreymon77> its all over the news
<dettoaltrimenti6> hmm, I should turn on the tv
<lombra> oooo i sleep now
<lombra> bye f. all...
<coreymon77> take a look at www.cnn.com
<coreymon77> he is dead!
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: the cd should boot according to what Im reading
<praetor> wow
<superkirbyartist> Linux_Galore:  I have to say many links are 404s.
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: yeah the mirror is down
<superkirbyartist> Linux_Galore: How to make it boot is the question, I will try to figure it out.
<superkirbyartist> Linux_Galore: I found similar working website on google.
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: how did you burn the cd
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: did you burn the cd as a data cd ?
<intelikey> superkirbyartist if it can be set to "none" set the hd to none so bios can't boot it.   linux doesn't depend on bios so it should find it ok.
<superkirbyartist> Linux_Galore: CDRW doesn't work with laptop, so used ubuntu to transfer from CDRW to CDR
<lombra> coreymon77: executed....
<lombra> aff
<lombra> i sleep now, this is not just...
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: did you burn the cd as a data cd or as an ISO project ?
<praetor>  saddam dead at age 69....what a pimp
<lombra> bye.
<lombra> praetor: :P
<lombra> heheh
<MrMeh> how do I change/remove the kubuntu kdm log in screen?
<lombra> 69
<superkirbyartist> I copied the files.
<intelikey> Linux_Galore "<superkirbyartist> CD is definitively bootable on other computers."  so i assume that means what it says.
<superkirbyartist> The first ever CD was based on ISO
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: cant do that
<superkirbyartist> The files are on the CD.
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: you you burnt the cd as an ISO project not as a data cd
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: a data cd wont boot
<intelikey> is the cd bootable in other boxes or not.  that's the only test needed.
<superkirbyartist> intelikey the CD is bootable from others.
<Linux_Galore> bugger cant type to save myself today
<Linux_Galore> superkirbyartist: sounds like your on the old bios
<intelikey> if i lay the cd in a tray and hit the reset, and the box boots the cd  then who cares 'how' it was burned.   it's bootable.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I dont know if he has more than one machine
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: also i had a case were the guy coppied a bootable cd but the new one was a "data cd"
<intelikey> Linux_Galore one could assume that he does. a lappy with a 2g hd is hardly a cd burning machine.
<panpiotr> hi
<intelikey> Linux_Galore yes.  but that's why i asked him and two times he confirmed that it is bootable.   so lets just assume that it is.
<intelikey> shall we ?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yes, the guy with the data CD also said it was bootable because the "original was"
<intelikey> ok you handle it.  i'll shut up.
<panpiotr> hehe
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: Im vary wary of what people say is "real" because its often not
<Linux_Galore> very*
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: better question may have been "have you put the cd you have just tried into another machine"
<intelikey> see pm   and  scroll up for more. ^
<Scok> hi
<Scok> whats up?
<Xal2> Hi
<Xal2> I need to reinstall grub, but grub-install wont do it.
<Scok> why
<Xal2> Why do I need to reinstall grub?
<Scok> y
<Xal2> My device is /dev/sda, so I tried grub-install /dev/sda, but I get the following error: Not found or not a block device.
<Xal2> It is no longer on the MBR.
<Xal2> That's usually a good reason.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: ??  sda1
<Xal2> sda1 has windows on it
<Linux_Galore> sorry ignore me
<Xal2> sda2 has linux on it
<Xal2> I'm trying to install to the MBR though, not to a drive.
<Linux_Galore> just thinking out loud
<intelikey> Xal2 sudo ?
<Xal2> Yep
<Xal2> well, should I be chrooted into my installation?
<intelikey> yes probably.
<intelikey> not that it's a must  but it makes it easier.
<Xal2> I am
<Xal2> hmm
<intelikey> and the static device node is there    ?
<Xal2> What do you mean?
<intelikey> you know udev is what you see in the regular /dev  not the static device nodes.
<intelikey> but chroot into the system and no udev is there active.  so you have to have the static device nodes      ls /dev/sda
<Xal2> Hmm you're right
<intelikey> should be there but on the odd chance it's not ???
<Xal2> fdisk doesn't list any partitions
<intelikey> fdisk isn't trying to read /dev  it's reading /proc/partitions which isn't mounted in the chroot.
<intelikey> fdisk -l
<intelikey> cannot open /proc/partitions
<intelikey> in the chroot unless you mount it /proc is empty
<Xal2> I tried a different way.
<Xal2> I hope it worked
<Xal2> I've somehow managed to clear my drives with grub, lol
* intelikey never has liked grub yet.
<ForgeAus> hmmm... how do I get my Wmaker Menu's back?
<Xal2> I like it.
<intelikey> and can't use it here.
<Xal2> It does what I tell it to.
<ForgeAus> intelikey I think it'll get better
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: usually recovering the mbr is 4 steps at the command line
<ForgeAus> it has potential
<Xal2> Hmm, installing it to my linux drive isn't what I need
<Xal2> If I type setup hd0 in grub, what will happen?
<intelikey> ForgeAus probably.  but it reads through bios.  as long as that remains constant, it will never be able to boot my system.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: once the live cd is booted  mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/sda3 /mnt  (isnt Linux on your third partition)
<ForgeAus> intelikey??? what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> doesn't it have to read through bios?
<Xal2> second
<ForgeAus> why would that be problematic?
<intelikey> ForgeAus lilo doesn't.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: then edit the command to your liking
<intelikey> ForgeAus cause i don't use partitions.
<ForgeAus> eek! lilo? ouch!...
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: chroot /mnt
<ForgeAus> intelikey? what do you mean you don't use partitions?
<Gen0c1d3> just saying hello <3
<intelikey> ForgeAus i don't.
<ForgeAus> you do have at least one boot partition don't you?
<ForgeAus> a system one (even if you got other OS's installed along with it on the same one you have at least one part right?
<Xbehave> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ForgeAus> how can you NOT have a partition?
<intelikey> ForgeAus no.
<intelikey> no partition
<intelikey> zero not any.
<Xal2> Okay, I've chrooted into /mnt
<intelikey> none.
<dope> can i run kde apps in windows!?
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: then cd /mnt/path/to/grub-install
<ForgeAus> dope yes
<ForgeAus> cygwin
<dope> oh :/
<Linux_Galore> Xal2:  grub-install /dev/sda
<Xal2> okay, i'm there
<ForgeAus> its not the greatest yet...
<ForgeAus> intelikey how does your system boot without a partition?
<Xal2> Not found or not a block device
<ForgeAus> do you even use a HDD?
<intelikey> ForgeAus lilo.
<Xal2> An unpartitioned drive counts as a partition afaik
<intelikey> yes
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: fdisk -l
<intelikey> ForgeAus this box has eight drives in it.
<ForgeAus> Xal yes it has a primary partition
<Xal2> cannot open /proc/partitions
<ForgeAus> intelikey your not making any sense
<ForgeAus> a whole drive can be one entire partition
<ForgeAus> what filesystem are you using inteli?
<Xal2> maybe he has an unformated drive
<intelikey> <Xal2> An unpartitioned drive counts as a partition afaik <<<<  no.   you can have a single partition and you can have no partition
<Xal2> with nothing on it
<ForgeAus> ext2? ext3? riser? etc?
<Xal2> hmm
<Xal2> interesting
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: something is seriously broken
<Xal2> enlighten us
<intelikey> ForgeAus ext2
<ForgeAus> unformatted drive?... then how's he storing data on it?
<Xal2> Linux_Galore: worked before
<ForgeAus> ext2 is a partition type
<Xal2> pwnd
<Xal2> anyway
<Xal2> it lists all my drives outside of the chroot environmen
<intelikey> ForgeAus and just because you don't understand something, doesn't mean it wont work.
<Xal2> t
<ForgeAus> a whole drive as ext2 = 1 primary ext2 partition... normally
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: yeah run fdisk -l outside
<intelikey> ForgeAus no ext2 is a fs type also.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: make sure sda is listed
<ForgeAus> intelikey you mean the drive hasn't been formatted?
<Xal2> All of my partitions are listed.
<Xal2> Yes, /dev/sda1 - 6 are listed
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: do they show up as ext3 ?
<Xal2> intelikey: how can that be? I'm curious
<intelikey> no it is formated.  ext2        like  sudo mke2fs -c /dev/hda
<Xal2> sda2 shows up as ext3 and sda5 as swap
<ForgeAus> whats mke2fs do? I'm not familiar with the command
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: defines a partitions file system type
<intelikey> ForgeAus it's the command that mkfs.ext# calls
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: in this case ext2
<ForgeAus> lol intelikey your just toying with me... you need to explain yourself more for me to understand I think
<intelikey> Linux_Galore no it formats "actually makes a file system"
<Xal2> I'll see if this fixed it.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I though mkfs doesnt actually do the block work
<Linux_Galore> thought*
<intelikey> ForgeAus how many partitions does the normal floppy disk have ?
<ForgeAus> 1
<intelikey> ForgeAus no   0
<ForgeAus> serious?
<ForgeAus> wow I didn't know that
<Xal2> What is the purpose of having no partitions?
<intelikey> yes.
<Xal2> Oh really?
<Xal2> So what is a partition?
<Xal2> Linux_Galore: fixed it
<intelikey> you can partition a floppy  but by default they have no partition.
<Xal2> Thanks for the help though :)
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: aah
<ForgeAus> I thought you needed to format it (usually in windows it puts a signle fat12?? or something  filesystem on it)
<Xal2> I used the grub program, set (hd0,1) as root and setup on hd0
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: aah you had hd0,2 or something ?
<Xal2> Yes
<intelikey> well with linux    the hdd or any other device is only a block specific device node to the system.   you can put partitions there or just format "make a file system"   or even write raw data to it.  with no fs or partitions
<Xal2> I was scared of putting hd0 for setup though, because I've had grub wipe my drive before.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: yeah common mistake, grub counts from 0
<Xal2> That wasn't it though.
<Xal2> I had that right.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: what was it ?
<Xal2> before i used: root (hd0,1) setup(hd0,1)
<ForgeAus> intelikey so you kinda manually put one single disk with an entire ext2 filesystem without writing to a parittion table...
<Xal2> I needed: root (hd0,1) setup (hd0)
<intelikey> ForgeAus now you are beginning to see
<ForgeAus> as far as I was aware I thought the filesystem itself counted as a partition...
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: aah you put grub in the wrong place were the bios cant find it
<ForgeAus> apparently not
<intelikey> actually there isn't even a partition table    only the file system.
<ForgeAus> inteli, do you multiboot? or just one single os?
<Xal2> Well, like I said, I'm scared of GRUB.
<ForgeAus> Xal don't be scared
<ForgeAus> learn!
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: the mbr is easily fixed
<Xal2> It's not the MBR that I screw up
<intelikey> multi-boot.   but like i said there are eight drives in this box.
<Xal2> It actually has cleared my hard drive of all its partitions before.
<ForgeAus> if you are THAT scared easy way to do it is try virtualization first!
<ForgeAus> (ie vmware or Xen or something)
<Xal2> MrMeh: no fun in that
<ForgeAus> mock up a version and try it there
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: grub doesnt actually delete partitions
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: fdisk can though
<MrMeh> no fun in what?
<Xal2> I used grub on my windows partition once
<Xal2> All the files went away
<ForgeAus> Xal, perhaps because you wrote to the MBR... and it couldn't find your windows anymore
<ForgeAus> they didn't exactly go away
<Xal2> Nope
<ForgeAus> they just weren't being pointed to
<intelikey> ForgeAus  and  one drive in this box, actually has a partition table and partitions and M$ file system on one of the partitions.   but i seldom use that drive at all.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: no, every partition has its own mbr, what grub did is muck up the windows stuff on the first cylinder of the partition
<Xal2> Maybe
<Xal2> Oh
<Xal2> Can that be fixed?
<ForgeAus> intelikey I can understand that
<ForgeAus> but then I'm no purist... lol :)
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: yeah XP has a recovery thing on its CD
<ForgeAus> I suggest if you come to a point like that you read up first about how to boot an XP partition using Grub before you mess up your MBR
<Linux_Galore> the partition mbr has a funny name
<Xal2> lol
<Xal2> It was on an NTFS partitoin though
<Linux_Galore> its not called an mbr but does a similar job
<ForgeAus> so
<Xal2> not the one windows was on
<ForgeAus> doesn't matter the filesystem type
<ForgeAus> it matters that the MBR knows where to look
<ForgeAus> for what
<MrMeh> Xal2, no fun in what?
<Xal2> Hmm, the only options I found in the recovery CD were fixboot and fixmbr
<Xal2> Oh, in not screwing up
<ForgeAus> yup them are the two
<Linux_Galore> the mbr is just a pointer
<Linux_Galore> for the bios
<intelikey> ForgeAus that drive is not the boot drive,   but even if it were.  grub still couldn't boot my linux system because of the lack of partitions
<intelikey> speaking of the one with partitions.
<ForgeAus> intelikey I have a question for you would it hurt to insert some partition information on your drive?
<ForgeAus> then grub could work with it
<ForgeAus> partitions afaik seem to have some advantages... in that A) you can organize your drives and filesystems in separate ones...
<intelikey> ForgeAus at this point it would.  it would be writen on the same sector as the first copy of the superblock
<Linux_Galore> the mbr is too small to actually run a boot loader so most boot loader are multi part, the bios when it does all its rubbish looks at the mbr and says, yep that will run and does so, the mbr contains a very small program that basically says goto this partition and run this app, the app being GRUB
<Xal2> ah
<intelikey> ForgeAus which would spell desaster  if i didn't know where to find the second copy.
<Xal2> So what in the windows recovery cd would rewrite the mbr for a drive that doesn't have windows on it?
<ForgeAus> intelikey sounds like it but also sounds very manual ...
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: yeah it will rewrite the mbr and try and recover the working partitions for you
<ForgeAus> I prefer the easier roads lol
<intelikey> mb4 is 512 bites
<intelikey> eek mbr is 512 bites
<Xal2> Now that makes me hungry
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: then you get the Linux cd and recover grub and bingo your working
<Xal2> bytes
<ForgeAus> you could always use a temporary storage device to copy files to before you do anything to the drive?
<Xal2> That would take too long
<Xal2> not worth it
<Xal2> Not on this computer anyway
<Xal2> I always have the important stuff backed up before an event such as this occurs
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: or do what I did 6 years ago and just said bugger it and deleted windows lol
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes.   but if i added a partition table i'd still have to mke2fs the thing again because of the location of the superblock
<ForgeAus> ok so I'll bite (byte? ) whats a superblock?
<Xal2> Linux_Galore: I'm a gamer.
<ForgeAus> (btw this isn't the first time I've heard of one... I just hadn't really needed to know what it meant before and probably won't remember anyhow...)
<Xal2> Linux isn't perfect yet.
<ForgeAus> Xal I got news for you
<ForgeAus> sometimes its the imperfections that make things perfect! rofl
<intelikey> ForgeAus for practical purposes it the *nix equivlent of the  fat  in dos.
<Daisuke_Ido> neither is windows?
<Xal2> Nope
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Xal2> they're better in Windows though
<ForgeAus> besides Linux will never be "perfect"... nor will any other OS
<Xal2> Well, you know what I mean.
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i've been really digging ut2k4 in linux
<Xbehave> if i have access to drivers and a windows pc, how much can i find out about a webcam i have?
<fowlduck> what is better in windows?
<Xal2> Games simply run better in Windows.
<Xal2> They are, afterall, written for Windows.
<fowlduck> games designed for windows run better in windows, yes
<ForgeAus> you mean its where the inode references are stored?
<Linux_Galore> ForgeAus: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-unixlinux-filesystem-superblock.html
<intelikey> fowlduck the money ?
<Xal2> Games written for Linux and Windows run well on both as long as you have an Nvidia gfx card.
<fowlduck> but cross-platform games: doom3, enemy territory, ut2k4, are better in linux imo
<fowlduck> intelikey: what?
<Xal2> That's because you have a bias.
<ForgeAus> grrr nvidia :(
<Xal2> They run just as well as long as your graphics driver is decent.
<intelikey> <fowlduck> what is better in windows?    <intelikey> fowlduck the money ?
* ForgeAus has ATI
<fowlduck> Xal2: actually I have a mac, so no i don't
<fowlduck> intelikey: ahhh
<Xal2> MrMeh: OSX is unix, and linux is similar.
<Xal2> You have a bias >_<
<Xal2> I don't play doom3
<Xbehave> erm all games are designed for windows
<Xal2> I play UT2K4, and Linux performance is pretty good.
<MrMeh> when was I talking about OSX and linux?
<Xal2> Oh?
<Xal2> You weren't.
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: OSX is barely unix anymore
<MrMeh> ok
<Xal2> How about the KDE set of games.
<Xal2> They're not for Windows
<ForgeAus> intelikey, you mean superblock is where inodes get referenced from?
<Xal2> I bet they run better on Linux.
<intelikey> ForgeAus yeah
<Xal2> WoW plays alright in WINE except for the crackling sound.
<intelikey> it's where the information about the fs is stored
<ForgeAus> kde games probably run fine in Windows
<Xbehave> well all major games UT doom etc, designed for windows
<fowlduck> Xal2: you can tweak windows heavily so that those games run as well on windows as they do on linux, but linux tends to be slimmer and more efficient, so games run better in my experience
<Xal2> UT has a LInux version.
<ForgeAus> there isn't much they do thats superspecial like 3d gfx etc... so if you have cygwin you probably wouldn't see much difference in kde games
<fowlduck> UT, Doom 3, Quake 3, Enemy Territory, etc, are cross-platform and run great in linux
<ForgeAus> unless you get a special specific kde game with some stuff that cygwin doesnt do (which is probably alot at this stage)
<Xal2> yep
<Xal2> But C&C Generals sucks in Linux
<Xbehave> yes but it is coded for windows, the linux port is a port ots just they are very good quility programs and as a result its easy to port
<fowlduck> saying they are designed for windows is wrong
<ForgeAus> but I was assuming you meant the average mahjongg, shisenshou, tetris etc pack...
<Xbehave> they are tho
<fowlduck> nope
<fowlduck> they are written to be cross-platform
<Linux_Galore> basically a superblock contains metadata
<fowlduck> games written for directx are designed for windows
<Xal2> Yeah
<fowlduck> games written for opengl are designed to be cross-platform
<Xal2> I wish more companies would use opengl
<ForgeAus> also cygwin is very rpm-based rather than deb... so its a bit of a mismatch with debian-based linux like kubuntu is
<fowlduck> me too
<Xal2> But no one cares about Linux.
<ForgeAus> grrr ogl directx! grrrrr :(
<fowlduck> mmm, sorta
<Xal2> They could write them for both though.
* ForgeAus misses glide
<Xal2> Aren't some games compatible with both?
<ForgeAus> Xal some probably are
* fowlduck thinks that opengl needs to be pushed a little more
<Linux_Galore> really Linux needs its own version of DirectX
<Linux_Galore> and some dev tools
<fowlduck> no, no it doesn't
<Rug> ForgeAus: yeah those were some kick-ass cards.
<ForgeAus> linDX?
<Xal2> Lol
<ForgeAus> 3DFX rocked
<Xal2> Game designers need to stop kissing M$'s ass.
<ForgeAus> pity they had no business sense
<fowlduck> directX is Microsoft's way of hijacking graphics and making their own closed protocols
<Linux_Galore> directx allows a "game maker" to totally ignore all the hardware layer, yes even sound
<fowlduck> opengl needs to be more developed
<ForgeAus> lol imagine D3D under mono! rofl
<fowlduck> and pushed harder
<fowlduck> D3D?
<ForgeAus> actually I think there is a planned (or current?) wineD3D project
<Xal2> Did I say game maker?
<Xal2> If I did, I need some sleep.
<Linux_Galore> the problem we have now is a game maker just wants to make games he doesnt want to have to worry about all the stupid hardware
<Rug> fowlduck: Can you think of a more beautiful game then NeverWinter Nights (OpenGL)
<ForgeAus> they also want to get rid of the gecko out of their current msie...
<Xbehave> im just looking for an interview that i read, im fairly sure UT is coded primarily for windows then its done verywell and so windows dependancies can be removed or something like that, im not 100% tho
<Linux_Galore> and also the dev tools for Windows shit on anything available in Linux
<balsamic_chichen> what's the key combinations that takes screen shots when i'm moving the cube with mouse
<fowlduck> Rug: more developed does not mean capable of more, it means more mature and easier to harness for development
<balsamic_chichen> i know there's the xgl channel, but i'm asking here cuz i think i see alot of pros here =)
<Linux_Galore> Microsoft has got this one thing right, if you make the tools the developers will follow
<ForgeAus> bals.. in beryl? nice :)
<fowlduck> no pros, a lot of prose though
<Rug> touche
<ForgeAus> LG I agree
<ForgeAus> unfortunately
<balsamic_chichen> ya in beryl, i wanna take a screen shot of my beryl cube and make it my aim avatar lol
<balsamic_chichen> so that's what i was asking what's the key combinations that takes screen shots when i'm moving the cube with mouse
<ForgeAus> bals, awesome, I dunno enough about beryl to help you
<fowlduck> i can't wait until Iron Python is included in Visual Studio, or is at least easy to install
<ForgeAus> I dobut I can do it with my machine anyway
<ForgeAus> (I'm running kubuntu under vmware)
<Linux_Galore> Linux is nice in concept but without the dev tools and the libs were a sitting duck
<balsamic_chichen> thx tho =) i just wanted to try ask first =)
<ForgeAus> fowl, yeah that and Haskell!
<Xal2> I have one Linux and one Windows computer, both dual boot
<ForgeAus> VS is definitely going IronPython, theres already builds withi t built in.. but it will probably go Haskell next
<fowlduck> i don't know much about haskell, just that it's some sort of procedural language
<Xal2> I have a KVM, so I can use both :)
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> Haskell is functional programming language
<Xal2> Linux is really easy to setup as a server.
<fowlduck> meaning?
<ForgeAus> (Python has some basic funcitonal tools)
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: it is these days
<Xal2> I'm a young newbie
<Linux_Galore> Xal2: but just making Linux servers doesnt make Linux great
<ForgeAus> its just a programming style as opposed to your usual procedural/modular programming)
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: no change that there is a VS build that will run on XP with Iron Python, is there?
<Xal2> I know.
<ForgeAus> I don't actually understand functional programming myself yet to be honest
<Xbehave> http://www.linux-gamers.net/smartsection.item.16/inteview-with-croteam-039-s-vedran-skrnjug.html < from that its quite clear that programs are made for windows and ported to linux
<Xal2> I really don't know enough to do much with Linux.
<ForgeAus> you can get boo for mono
<Xal2> I'm spoiled with Kubuntu.
<Daisuke_Ido> croteam
<ForgeAus> (basically python for *nix's vers of .NET)
<Daisuke_Ido> this about serious sam?
<Linux_Galore> Xbehave: as long as they use opengl or use an in house widget kit, if they use a purely DX9 setup it doesnt port
<ForgeAus> fowl, yes there is, but I wouldn't know where/how to find it
<Xbehave> yeah but its the same for most games, the port is just done because its easy
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<ForgeAus> its definitely not in the official current VS whats it up to 8? build... but there are custom ones that have IP built in...
<fowlduck> Xbehave: heh
<Linux_Galore> Xbehave: or if they do try and port the game its a first class pain in the ass
<fowlduck> Xbehave: thats dor serious sam
<ForgeAus> you'd have to go searching for them tho... becuas like I said I have no idea where/how to find them
<ForgeAus> maybe P2P?
* intelikey still wishes he would have learned C when C was young and so was he.
<ForgeAus> (wouldn't it be fun to do some MS Office addins in python? rofl)
<fowlduck> lol yeah
<ForgeAus> C isn't so difficult
<fowlduck> C is icky
<ForgeAus> C++ improves it C# simplifes it
<ForgeAus> lol its weird
<Linux_Galore> you can learn the basics of C in a month, 1 year to be semi proficient
<intelikey> well 50 something is no time to start learning C
<Xbehave> yeah i didnt find the UT 1 but the jist is the same, opengl means ports are fairly simple but games still use MS stuff and so need to be ported
<fowlduck> just doesn't make much sense anymore unless you need hardware control for some reason
<ForgeAus> I was so daunted by all the {}'s in C!
<ForgeAus> I still think it makes the code look messy
<ForgeAus> I prefer python or pascal
<ForgeAus> (chrome isn't too bad for a pascal for Visual Studio)
<fowlduck> Xbehave: that's a design decision, when UT was released it was linux-ready.  They code it to make it easily portable, but finish one playform at a time.
<ForgeAus> theres also other choices like Component Pascal or just get Delphi
* Linux_Galore trolls by screaming "ruby rules"
<fowlduck> lololol
<fowlduck> you mean rails rules
<ForgeAus> lol Ruby is kewl I dunno much about it tho
<fowlduck> ruby without rails is crap
<ForgeAus> personally I think I need to make my own language called saffyr!
<fowlduck> do it
<ForgeAus> (but someone would probably oudo it and make an emryld!
<fowlduck> you know C, right?
<Linux_Galore> rails just takes ruby from great to wow man thats just fsking aswome
<Linux_Galore> awsome*
<fowlduck> no, before rails ruby was crap
<ForgeAus> (play on Perl and Ruby.. of course)
<fowlduck> rails made ruby
<ForgeAus> I know some C but I aren't proficient in it or anything
<fowlduck> the combination is fantastic, no doubt
<ForgeAus> rails is for webdev right?
<fowlduck> yep
<ForgeAus> its just an addon to ruby for what apache?
* ForgeAus tastes some sweet CherryPy
<fowlduck> I've done application programming in ruby and honest greatly prefer python....and ruby is really slow too
<ForgeAus> euch! I don't like Cherry!
<fowlduck> no, rails is a full web development framework
<ForgeAus> I'm a python fan too
<fowlduck> a la turbogears and django
<pwn4tt4ck> I wish I knew python
<pwn4tt4ck> I hear its easy as pie
<pwn4tt4ck> never took the time to read the books though
<pwn4tt4ck> I mostly spend my time in PHP
<ForgeAus> Pascal, Haskell, Python....
<pwn4tt4ck> <333 php
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: it's really easy to learn, i can point you to some nice resources if you want
<pwn4tt4ck> plz do
<ForgeAus> although I know very little about haskell sofar
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: if you love php, learn python and you'll hate php after a little while
<ForgeAus> but theres always #haskell around to ask :)
<pwn4tt4ck> hahha, I doubt it
<pwn4tt4ck> php is my heart
<LeeJunFan> fowlduck: that's true.
<ForgeAus> I think they purposely make it seem more complicated than it is
<pwn4tt4ck> I couldn't imagine my website without it
* intelikey only knows bash.
<ForgeAus> you can get VHS for Visual Studio
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/Programmers
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<ForgeAus> inteli you know more than I do
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> I'm not such a basher
<ForgeAus> nor even a batchscripter!
<ForgeAus> which is SAD to the nth degree!
<Linux_Galore> there is a thing I have here some were by a very good writer who has worked with every computer language inder the sun and he talks about each and how it falls short of the mark at the end of the day (even shows how python has some serious failings) then he ends on ruby and how it doesnt have the same failing as python and perl and java
<fowlduck> not missing much with batch scripting
<intelikey> SAD^#
<LeeJunFan> python is more of a multitool than PHP as well. PHP has become one, but it wasn't meant to be one.
<archangel_> my jump drive doent seem to work with dapper, how come?
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: thank you
<ForgeAus> Python seems more small scripty than appsy... but its getting there... slowly
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: well, I'm glad there are some people with opinions out there, unfortunately ruby is slow, immature, and relies on "magic"
<ForgeAus> "magic"?
<fowlduck> whatever, python is extremely extensible, you can make humongous applications with it
<intelikey> jump drive?
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: I dunno, a lot of the KDE stuff is python
<ForgeAus> fowl check out boo :)
<pwn4tt4ck> Jump drive is a flash drive
<fowlduck> i have
<ForgeAus> good point Lee :)
<fowlduck> magic, as in it prefers implicit over explicit
<fowlduck> convention over configuration
<pwn4tt4ck> you know what rocks at the end of the day, though? XML
<fowlduck> which sounds good, but in the end isn't that great
<fowlduck> lol, yeah
<pwn4tt4ck> again, I couldn't imagine my pages without xml
<fowlduck> xml makes the web go around
<ForgeAus> implicitness is kewl... I don't want to have to keep saying exactly what I need all the time... it helps me make less mistakes
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: implicitness does not mean you can't make things easier
<pwn4tt4ck> So python is for more than just the great WWW?
<intelikey> guys          archangel_  had a support Q.
<ForgeAus> XML is just do-it-yourself SGML
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: bery much so
<pwn4tt4ck> you can make real apps like you would with c++ or what not?
<intelikey> remember this is still a support channel
<ForgeAus> its nothing without a schema.. plus its wordy
<fowlduck> yep
<pwn4tt4ck> xml is the best way I've found of passing static info through the net
<pwn4tt4ck> k, sorry
<fowlduck> the web is xml.  it's how your webpages are stored on the client side
<fowlduck> DOM ftw
<pwn4tt4ck> we need a channel just for this discussion
<soulrider> does anyone know if its possible at boot time, to see what thr system is doing? the way it was in dapper, now all i see is the logo but i dont know what my computer is doing
<fowlduck> ubuntu-offtopic
<pwn4tt4ck> </3 DOM
<pwn4tt4ck> I never took the time to understand document object models
<fowlduck> that's why you hate it
<archangel_> my jump drive doent seem to work with dapper, how come?
<fowlduck> learn it and it demystifies javascript and the web
<ForgeAus> actually fowl, your kinda right kinda wrong
<fowlduck> archangel_: ummm, what do you mean by doesn't work?
<ForgeAus> HTML isn't exactly XML, it uses XML-like tags... but its all under SGML
<archangel_> toda roba  intelikey
<intelikey> soulrider the linux kernel hasn't changed that much.   boot with verbose and vga=normal
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: you should explain further :)
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: on the client side it becomes XML
<ForgeAus> so the web isn't XML its HTML + some other formats...
<intelikey> soulrider or vga=0x0f05
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: read what I said closer
<archangel_> wont recognize it. like it doesnt work, but it does.
<fowlduck> archangel_: plug it in then check the tail end of the output of dmesg
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: I dont use Javascript that much. When I do it's in small quantities. Anything I'd need JS for (save drop downs and other DHTML) I use PHP to do
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: ajax owns
<soulrider> intelikey: do i remove quiet ?
<ForgeAus> is PHP perl-like?
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: PHP is perl castrated
<ForgeAus> AJAX is the big buzzword...
<ForgeAus> at the moment anyway
<intelikey> soulrider yep that's what is squelching part of it.   and silent   also
<ForgeAus> ppl love AJAX and I don't even know what it means exactly.. yet
<soulrider> i dont see silent
<ForgeAus> same with WEB2.0 of course
<archangel_> how?
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: if you have less than $20, check out the pragmatic programmers book on ajax, it will help you understand ajax and the web
<pwn4tt4ck> php is perl castrated hahahaha
<soulrider> im gonna reboot :)
<fowlduck> archangel_: plug it in then type this is on the command line.  Paste the output into pastebin.ca:  dmesg | tail
<intelikey> soulrider probably not there then.  but quiet and the framebuffering  togather keep the messages away   so vga=  and  verbos   togather bring them in.
<ForgeAus> fowl I odn't really need to understand them... if I'm using a good enough IDE... it'll do all the understanding of them for me :)
<pwn4tt4ck> I dont like AJAX. Then again I've only dabbled into the research, never tried it
<ForgeAus> I just need to drag and drop the right tools int he right place and set their properties so that voila... my app works as I meant it too
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: when you realize that isn't enough, come back and see me
<ForgeAus> lol fowlduck... I know in essence its not enough
<ForgeAus> but its a start
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: yes, it seems as though you need to be a rocket scientist to do it, but you really don't, in fact it's easy.  It just changes pages
<ForgeAus> Aspect Oriented programming is interesting...
<ForgeAus> I have yet to see AspectPython tho :(
<intelikey> even Hobbsee_
<pwn4tt4ck> I quit learning after I learned php5
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: you would make a great CS major, you don't want to understand anything in depth, just from 30,000 feet
<ForgeAus> its mostly Java (and of course some C) that its being toyed with)
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: I'm sorry to hear that :(
<pwn4tt4ck> I started with html, moved to xml, then sgml, the c++, then perl, then php 4 and 5 and then just stopped
<ForgeAus> fowl... too much of it to understand in depth
<ForgeAus> its like wading in the ocean and picking a rock instead of the coral reef to explore
<crimsun> fowlduck, what is that supposed to imply about cs majors?
<intelikey> lol
<pwn4tt4ck> I'll start again with python though, but now I think I need to leave. my girlfriend doesnt look that excited by the conversation
<balsamic_chichen> i hate cs
<soulrider> intelikey: works great! thanks!
<intelikey> supposed to imply....  he said it out rightly
<fowlduck> crimsun: that there are many who only have 30,000 foot views of the technology in use in the industry
<intelikey> soulrider np
<crimsun> fowlduck, I'm pretty sure that's not limited to cs majors.
<ForgeAus> fowls right
<crimsun> anyhow, it's pretty off-topic, so I'll stop.
<fowlduck> crimsun: yes, but they make it their business to be like that :)
<ForgeAus> these days they can't seemt o zoom into one specific tool and teach it
<ForgeAus> they have to do general overviews
<ForgeAus> because theres just SOOO much stuff out there
<ForgeAus> nobody could learn them all anyway...
<balsamic_chichen> my cs class: the book has nothing to do with the lecture, the lecture has nothing to do with the hw, the hw has nothing to do with the book, non of what i mentioned has to do with the midterms, the midterms has nothing to do with the finals, and the grading is arbitary, the grading curve, well it's a flat line. that's is life at berkeley cs lol.
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: learn a few types of languages in depth and it makes the rest much easier to understand
<Daisuke_Ido> the croteam mention reminded me that i have a copy of serious sam sitting here...  haven't tried it in linux yet though
<balsamic_chichen> sorry that really should have gone in the offtopic section
<pwn4tt4ck> bbl
<ForgeAus> fowl I agree
<pwn4tt4ck> can I idle in here?
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: yes
<pwn4tt4ck> fowl: thanks :D
<fowlduck> np, bro
<ForgeAus> problem is the only one I've had the chance to learn indepth (with support that is) is VB :(
<ForgeAus> (.net)
<soulrider> Hawkwind: do you happen to be here ?
<ForgeAus> which translates bascially 1-to-1 relationship with C#
<archangel_> fowlduck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39416/
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: yeah, I know VB.NET too, you should check out a "scripting" language in depth
<ForgeAus> like PYthon
<intelikey> pwn4tt4ck idle all you want but turn you away anouncments off.
<ForgeAus> I've been getting inroads to python
<ForgeAus> I'm not interested in perl tho
<fowlduck> archangel_: wow, that's weird
<ForgeAus> some kinda Lisp/scheme/smalltalk family language might be itneresting... TCL seems kinda left behind ... dunno much about it
<ForgeAus> Fortran is very Pascal-like in some ways...
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: learn python in depth (since it can be used for pretty much anything) and learn Lisp
<ForgeAus> lisp is very () intensive right?
<fowlduck> recursion
<ForgeAus> clisp seems to be the go
<archangel_> yeah, this seems to happen when I got to have the thing working to get another pc up and running
<fowlduck> whatever, just learn it, and then learn a web framework
<archangel_> (windows pc)
<fowlduck> that's what I would do if I could
<ForgeAus> Visual Studio.NET (dunno bout the current vers but def 2003/2002 vers') had a built in example of a lisp interpretter! lol :)
<archangel_> linix is here to save the day   hehehe
<fowlduck> archangel_: hmm, I'm looking at how to clear dmesg
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: VS makes you dumb, I really wouldn't recommend it to someone starting as a programmer
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: (aka, what you said earlier about dropping stuff in and it works)
<fowlduck> argh, i'm in os x, i need to install ubuntu in a vm
<intelikey> fowlduck -c
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> try kubuntu :) I like it better
<crimsun> let's cut the FUD, ok? VS has nothing to do with dumbing down learning any language or any process.
* ForgeAus ubuntuized and xubuntuized his kubuntu anyhow
<fowlduck> crimsun: it discourages many good things.  This isn't FUD.
<ForgeAus> FUD?
<fowlduck> Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt
<crimsun> fowlduck, that's your opinion, and it has things which many IDEs can do. Please, cut the FUD.
<fowlduck> I love Visual Studio, don't get me wrong, just I'm a lab assistant and I see lots of students affected by VS hiding the goings on under the hood
<ForgeAus> fowl, I agree that VS is about all that... but its objective is mostly to simplify rather than cover or anything sinister...
<intelikey> fowlduck then you too think the gui is a secondary tool  and the command line is the system ?
<fowlduck> crimsun: FUD reflects an intentional skewing of facts to produce the feelings FUD is an acronym for, which I am not doing
<ForgeAus> ie, reigons do tend to be compacted in outline views etc, but they are there to explore if you have the guts to try it :)...
<fowlduck> intelikey: GUI is there to make things easier, and it is a good thing.  I believe that you should know what's going on before you make it easier though
<crimsun> fowlduck, I'd say that lambasting VS as a tool not suitable for novice programmers simply because it does things differently from how -you- would like is FUD.
<archangel_> can I do a search for anything connected by usb?
<ForgeAus> intelikey often there is a commandline drive with a gui slapped on it model but that odesn't HAVE to be the case... depends on the tool and what makes sense for it...
<intelikey> archangel_ lsusb
<Linux_Galore> just compiled the latest version of K3B, wow he has added allot of ripping options
<intelikey> archangel_ also dmesg | grep usb
<archangel_> nothing happens when I do that
<Linux_Galore> ver 1.0rc3
<intelikey> lsusb returns nothing....  odd.
<fowlduck> crimsun: I'd say that recommending that new programmers not use a tool that keeps you from learning to read documentation, compile code, etc, is not FUD
<crimsun> fowlduck, it doesn't keep you from learning to read documentation.
<fowlduck> it encourages it
<fowlduck> it helps you too much, is what I'm saying, when new programmers need to learn to help themselves
<intelikey> kinda like the gui encourages to not type
<crimsun> fowlduck, that's quite a leap. I suppose GNOME encourages one not to read documentation, as does KDE?
* intelikey </shrugs>  and points to  !offtopic    AGAIN
<fowlduck> crimsun: no, but intelisense encourages one to not read documentation
<ethos_> Is it complicated to get my windows media center box to access video files on my kubuntu box?  I just converted to kubuntu on my server and don't know how to get them connected.
<freeride> ello :-)
<fowlduck> and code-completion encourages people to not learn syntax
<intelikey> !samba | ethos_
<ubotu> ethos_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<freeride> :-/
<fowlduck> archangel_: dmesg -c will clear your dmesg output.  Afterwards plug in the USB device and type dmesg.  paste that output into pastebin.ca
<archangel_> ok
<fowlduck> archangel_: the last output didn't include any activity from the connection of the device
<freeride> I forgot my question :-/
<visionary> Greeter application crashing
<intelikey> i told you -c   ^^^^^ way up there.... guess you missed it.
<fowlduck> archangel_: that could either be a problem with how much output was shown or that nothing shows up
<kev1n> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<fowlduck> intelikey: I saw it, but was arguing with crimsun :(
<fowlduck> intelikey: but thanks for pointing it out
<archangel_> ok
<intelikey> i think he'll have to sudo that tho
<ethos_> thx
<visionary> new to linux but my greeter application crashes and web cam does not work...any help appreciated
<fowlduck> intelikey: good point
<fowlduck> archangel_: try sudo before those commands
<archangel_> nothing happend
<archangel_> oh ok
<fowlduck> brb
<intelikey> !webcam | visionary
<ubotu> visionary: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<intelikey> "greeter application crashes"  ?    kdm ?
<fowlduck> how can you be sure that the webcam doesn't work if you can't log in?
<archangel_> wow that did something
<intelikey> -:- SignOff visionary: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<fowlduck> cool! ;)
<fowlduck> right
<fowlduck> lol
<slougi> it's always wonderful to see patient people...
<intelikey> maybe he thoungt that the ubotu post was all the help he needed....
<slougi> who knows :)
* intelikey assumes that he's not lagging enought to see things in distorted order.
<slougi> dunno, I always get a bit annoyed when people can't wait longer than 2 minutes for an answer
* fowlduck assumes monkeys aren't flying out of my butt
<freeride> does anyone know, can you get a 5-button mouse to work with kubuntu?
<fowlduck> but we've all been wrong before
<archangel_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39419/
<slougi> freeride: yes you can
<freeride> do you know how?
<slougi> freeride: I am not sure if there are graphical tools to do it though, but by tweaking /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is possible, hold on
<freeride> k, holding :-)
<Xbehave> freeride you need to add a few lines to xorg, try here > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Graphics_Card
<Xbehave> oops wrong end but its on that page under mise
<Xbehave> *mice
<intelikey> ok archangel_ that thing is trying to access a keyboard when you  plug that "jump drive" in.
<fowlduck> archangel_: hmm, it doesn't appear that anything is happening when you plug in the USB device.  That's weird and instantly puts this problem outside of my level of expertise.  I'm sorry
<slougi> freeride: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39420/
<intelikey> it's assuming/expecting a keyboard   for some reason.
<fowlduck> intelikey: I'm betting something else is up with that
<slougi> freeride: the important lines are the ones with *AxisMapping
<[serial] > Hi all
<fowlduck> intelikey: my xorg.conf would always throw weird errors for me under edgy about invalid input devices, so I always look on that with some skepticism
<intelikey> fowlduck which is ?
<slougi> that's for a 7 button mouse though, you can play around with it a bit :)
<[serial] > Guys I have quick question... Is LVM2 update safe for dapper?
<archangel_> bummer
<intelikey> invalid input devices <<< wacom  it's programed to look for wacom devices.
<intelikey> same thing.    expecting something that isn't there.
<archangel_> fowlduck: crap, thank you for trying man
<[serial] > I have my workstation running dapper and I heard that the upgrade from dapper to edgy screwed up many peoples LVM2 partitions...
<[serial] > Now I have abot 700G in this box in LVM2, and softraid all kinds of setups - I am afraid that I would loose my partitions if I upgrade LVM2...
<[serial] > And that would be a disater...
<intelikey> [serial]  sounds resonable.  it "screwed up" lots of things for lots of people.
<fowlduck> archangel_: I'm sorry, I wish I could help more.  The only other thing I can think of is check the output of lspci
<fowlduck> archangel_: but you may need to install pciutils
<intelikey> lshw also
<fowlduck> not familiar with that
<[serial] > intelikey: Well the workstation isnt going to edgy any soon thats for sure but the adept updater keeps bugging me for lvm2 update... I dont want to remain with no disks under this box...
<fowlduck> archangel_: but what you're looking for is your USB Controllers
<[serial] > I figured I'd just ask her - maybe somebody would know...
<archangel_> fowlduck: ok, I think that might be a job for tomorrow
<[serial] > I kinda think: "If it aint broken dont update it :))"
<ForgeAus> when I run adept installer I get 3 versions of IDLE for python, how do I know which one to install?
<[serial] > intelikey: And I know for a fact that one of the problems with dapper-edgy upgrade was the LVM2 issue...
<intelikey> [serial]  i don't use lvm   nor partitions   maybe some of these other guys can answer that.     but if the update is in security section  you might want to look into it.
<fowlduck> archangel_: ok, again I'm sorry I couldn't help more
<freeride> oh yeah, I remember, how come this doesnt come with gimp?
<fowlduck> freeride: gimp is more than a simple application
<fowlduck> freeride: and it seems that they only want to include simple ones
<intelikey> freeride you can install gimp via the package manager at any time.
<freeride> ahh, ok, good
<freeride> I'll look into that later, thanks
<freeride> I have two other problems before taht :-)
<intelikey> freeride there are some 18,000 packages ready in the repos for your install pleasure at any time.
<Xbehave> im following  !webcam but when i launch easycam2 i get the following error No module named gnome.ui
<fowlduck> yeah, only 18000
<intelikey> gimp is one among many
<intelikey> fowlduck i know.    we need more packages.
<fowlduck> Xbehave: you may need libraries associated with gnome to run easycam2 then, have you checked the dependencies?  Is easycam2 from the repositories?
<freeride> one among many what?
<intelikey> </car'scasm>
<fowlduck> one among many packages
<intelikey> freeride packages.
<fowlduck> freeride is a text editor for ruby
<intelikey> also an irc nickname.
<intelikey> :)
<Xbehave> yes i added repos and checked dependancies
<intelikey> !repos | freeride
<ubotu> freeride: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<freeride> it's also a snowboarding style ;-)
<Xbehave> its in custom repos tho
<freeride> wow, you guys are throwing a lot of info at me here :-) I'm still reading about my mouse :-P
<intelikey> custom repos begs breakage
<intelikey> story at ten
<Xbehave> normall repos have only 1300 packages
<Hawkwind> soulrider: I am now, what's up ?
<Xbehave> story at 11
<intelikey> Xbehave normal  as in main ?
<intelikey> normal as in "main universe multiverse"    check again
<Xbehave> asin including restriced ect, its a repo the ubuntu guide told me to add btw not some random 1 i found
<Xbehave> o wait i have 1300 installed my mistake
<intelikey> there ya go
<fowlduck> i win
<fowlduck> story at 11
<freeride> wow, this is a lot to take in
<intelikey> i have 459 installed.
<freeride> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Mice
<fowlduck> freeride: the square root of 9 is 3
<fowlduck> overload
<seven11> anyone how do i get vncviewer to start in the right window size
<intelikey> the square root of linux is root
<intelikey> seven11 set the window size  and click the upper-left button special window settings something blah blah...
<intelikey> or kcontrol
<intelikey> all kroads lead to kcontrol
<intelikey> bottem line tell kde to remember the size and possion.
<soulrider> ahh great
<soulrider> well, Hawkwindis it posible for me to send you packages to put on your repo ?
<soulrider> i tried to get someone to put them on the ubuntu repos with no luck
<Xbehave> back in the world of sane people im following !webcam > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam and its asking for gnome.ui how do i fix it
<soulrider> some apckages are not updated in ubuntu or debian
<intelikey> Xbehave install gnome-ui  maybe ?
<computer> what's the key combo for taking screen shot while rotating beryl cube with mouse
<intelikey> or guile-gnome0-gnome-ui - Guile bindings for libgnome
<soulrider> computer: maybe set ksnapshot witha  timer
<soulrider> also, Hawkwind, i iploaded some wallpapers to TKs FTP
<computer> o that'd work, thx =) i was just putting it out there to see if there might be key combos that's more convennient,
<intelikey> does just hitting the [print-screen]  not take screenies ?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: What packages are you wanting to send ?
<soulrider> for now filelight
<soulrider> although i ahve to recompile it
<soulrider> but the latest version is important
<soulrider> because it doesnt crash
<soulrider> the on ein the repos crashes every time
<Xbehave> Couldn't find package gnome-ui
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Sure, email them to me when you have them done
<soulrider> great
<computer> is there quicktime plugin for kubuntu edgy
<soulrider> uhm, can you PM me your email ?
<Xbehave> and i still get the same error after installing guile---
<Hawkwind> soulrider: hawkwind AT gmail DOT com
<intelikey> post error
<soulrider> ahh ok
* intelikey writes a script to sed 's/DOT/./,/AT/@/g' | tr -d ' '    specially for spam companies.....       or maybe not./
<seven11> intelikey: the vncviewer window is smaler than the actual window and i can scroll only once and than its stuck
<intelikey> seven11 on you in console or X ?
<seven11> on x
<seven11> i start vncviewer from console
<intelikey> ah  that sounds like a frame buffering problem.
<intelikey> seven11 boot the thing with vga=0x0f05   and see what it does.
<intelikey> seven11 you do know how to edit the boot options at boot time don't you ?
<seven11> intelikey: in console   vncviewer vga=0x0f05 ?
<intelikey> no at boot.
<intelikey> when the computer starts.   grub and all that rah.
<seven11> i need to vncview a xp mashine on the network
<seven11> it works
<seven11> but
<freeride> what is nautilus? :-/
<ForgeAus> a file manager
<seven11> the screen size is not the same and that makes it not easy to navigate
<ForgeAus> like konqueror, *commander, dolphin, and Thunar
<ForgeAus> mostly the one used by Gnomes
<freeride> hmm, well I'm trying to get my 5button mouse working
<ForgeAus> grr Gnome (no s there)
<freeride> and I was reading this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Mice
<ForgeAus> seems to work inside kde (but maybe kubuntu has some gnome stuff to make it work?)
<Xbehave> have  added the 2 lines to your xorg.conf
<freeride> I edited my xorg.conf file
<Xbehave> restarted x?
<intelikey> <thumps the mic>   'SQUEEEEK!'  "is this thing on?'
<seven11> intelikey: if i start vncviewer -fullscreen my keyboard doesnt work anymore
<freeride> yes
<intelikey> seven11 we don't seem to be communicating.
<freeride> ctrl+alt+bksp
<Xbehave> what have you tried your extra 2 mice in?
<freeride> I tried it on a webpage in konqurer
<freeride> but the tutorial page says it's just for firefox
<intelikey> seven11 there is a keyboard switch too  iirc
<freeride> I want it to work for everything
<Xbehave> it doesnt have 5 button suppot
<freeride> can I get it to work with my tormal system? like system settings and stuff
<Xbehave> you have to do the next step then install a program that makes programs think the extra buttons arekey combos
<Xbehave> no most programs dont use the extra 2 buttons
<LeeJunFan> man, every time I try unionfs it resolves one of my problems and has a new one.
<freeride> so that will make it work for everything?
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if there's a better fuse implementation of union?
<fowlduck> i can't wait for zfs and time machine in os x
<freeride> yeah, the next step is just for nautilus though right?
* Linux_Galore isnt impressed with fuse
<intelikey> LeeJunFan what are you cobbeling togather with unionfs ?
<jontec> why is my processor only operating at 800Mhz... this is STUPID!
<jontec> lol.
<Xbehave> it cant work with everything it only works with programs that have 5 button mice controls
<fowlduck> jontec: depends on the processor
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I've got a thick client setup, I want each workstation to mount it's one unioned /etc for mtab and cups configs
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: zfs will only be for none OSX disks
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: rather than using 25 separate /etc dirs like I have now.
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: you wont be able to run OSX on zfs
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: I'm sorry, what?
<fowlduck> aww, for real?
<fowlduck> laaaame
<freeride> can you pm me XBehave?
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: yeah, the meta search engine depends on the hfs file system
<intelikey> LeeJunFan and symlinks wouldn't work i guess.
<jontec> fowlduck, I am wasting 1.2Ghz (it's an AMD Turion, single core) it's a laptop... the performance monitor is annoying... so I closed it... I could not change the performace profile and it constantly runs at 800Mhz
<fowlduck> lame
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: nope, tried that - mtab doesn't work if it's a symlink.
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: your stuck with hfs, the only advantage would be backups in the case of OSX
<fowlduck> jontec: wow, weirdness.  some processors take down their multiplier to save power and whatnot
<Xbehave> freeride:  no:( im not registerd otherprograms can use the extra buttons using imwheel, but only those expecting 5 button mice will use it without tham
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: precisely
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: mtab is really the biggest problem, if I symlink /proc/mounts to mtab it kind or works but since /proc/mounts doesn't have user info once a user mounts something that user can't unmount it.
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: you can still create a zfs partition or disk and use that for backups
<freeride> how come you dont register? I think I'm going to do it now
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: and of course if I have 25 systems sharing the same mtab when one mounts /media/cdrom they all think it's already mounted.
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: in the long run Apple will have to either dump hfs or update it
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: yay :)
<Xbehave> freeride:  because i came on to set up my webcam and should have gone to bed agers ago, also i avoid pming as im fairly new and my get overridden by a pro
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: I think thats why they have added zfs just in case hfs hits a problem
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yes i see....    thinking.
<spitwise> will osx fonts work?
<spitwise> hi intelikey
<freeride> oic, ok
<intelikey> spitwise
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: you have to convert them or get the source file and run buildset
<Xbehave> freeride: if u follow the instructions for natilus it will work in konq and because u can easily set shortcuts in kde it can be set up for almost any app, you just but alt+left as a shortcut for the left 1 and .... for the right 1
<spitwise> i see .. but M$ fonts will, right?
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: I use buildset and have a nice collection of OSX icons tarballs that I use with kde
<freeride> ok
<freeride> thanks
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: mount treats mtab differently if it's a simlink, but I wonder if I made a hardlink. hrm.
<spitwise> !buildset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spitwise> hmm funky
<spitwise> thanks guys
<LeeJunFan> that wouldn't really work either since the src of the link would have to be on the same FS.
<Linux_Galore> let me get the link were I get my source icons sets that are from OSX
<intelikey> LeeJunFan hardlinks can't span fs's.     making umount a script that does sudo umount.real $*   and setting sudoers to  ALL ALL=ALL NOPASSWD :/bin/umount.real /media/*    one could then use a symlink to /proc/mounts   but you might still have problems with shared info...
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: that might work. Already all systems mount tmpfs to /media so they don't all have access to the same mounted devs.
<LeeJunFan> that's a good idea. Thanks intelikey
<intelikey> and a really sharp hacker would do something like  umount /media/../proc   so that probably isn't a good idea
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: true, but they are still only going to umount that one workstation, worst case scenario is a reboot.
<intelikey> but at least they could only umount things.  not really dangerous.
<spitwise> what i'm needing is fonts to use for in gimp, scribus etc
<spitwise> not system
<Linux_Galore> http://graphitekde.sourceforge.net/
<Linux_Galore> you can build kde icon sets from those files, the buildset program is also included in the file
<spitwise> k
<intelikey> ok i'm went.    LeeJunFan drop me a memo on the final solution.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: okay, so far the mount/umount wrapper idea is the best.
<spitwise> defoma and the like are new to me
<intelikey> good night   or  gooday  which ever side your on.    and good luck to your pinguin
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: gnight.
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: this is what the icons look like -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13507&file1=13507-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=SNOWE2-Tangerine-RAD.E8&PHPSESSID=a8b565af83aa006c1b331684ce3519c7
<dope> how do i get the run command window to autocomplete?
<spitwise> i'm not really asking about iconsets at all
<spitwise> but thanks
<Linux_Galore> dope: use katapult  way better or learn to use the command line
<spitwise> i need to install some certain fonts for graphics work
<robotgeek> dope: i dont think it does
<Linux_Galore> dope: katapult auto completes
<dope> lol ok thanks everyone :)
<Xbehave> command window?
<spitwise> dope
<Linux_Galore> dope: also looks really funky too
<ForgeAus> wow msie 4 linux! rofl...
<dope> ok i try katapult and type gvim and nothing happens :|
<ForgeAus> this aught to b fun :)
<fowlduck> katapult reminds me of quicksilver for os x
<fowlduck> katapult reminds me of quicksilver for os x
<Xbehave> same here
<ForgeAus> how well does mirc work under *nix?
<Linux_Galore> dope: may want to also look at installing yaquake for simple command line access on the fly
<dope> i have
<ForgeAus> (ala wine)
<fowlduck> mirc for *nix?  is there such a beast?
<dope> i type gvim into it and it won't open it :/
<matthew_> homestarrunner ftw
<Xbehave> if you want to use a command you recently used theres a dropdown box that lists them all
<fowlduck> dude, you don't need or want mirc
<ForgeAus> fowl well not exaclty.. under wine is what I meant
<Linux_Galore> dope: in the command line the tab key = autocomplete
<ForgeAus> I'm using konversation of course I don't need it
<Xbehave> and tab completes ones youve used
<Linux_Galore> dope: may have to hit it twice though
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: I like x-chat
<ForgeAus> but I do want to play with it just to see how it goes or lacks going
<ForgeAus> xchat is kewl too
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: and irssi
<fowlduck> and some people like femaledogX
<ForgeAus> irssi? dunno it
<robotgeek> fowlduck: katapult is nowhere near what quicksilver does, though it is a good start
<ForgeAus> rofl B!tchX?
<Xbehave> is there anything thats similar to mirc?
<robotgeek> Xbehave: similar in what way?
<fowlduck> robotgeek: just reminds me of it, that it's a launcher
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: fonts are easy just type  fonts:/  in konqeror and drag the font from the desktop into the file
<Xbehave> well wen i used irc mirc could have lots of sub windows inside of the main one
<fowlduck> might need to run konqueror as root
<Linux_Galore> font file*
<robotgeek> fowlduck: quicksilver does a lot of neat things, like select a file and upload to a ftp site, all using gui tools without touching the mouse :)
<fowlduck> robotgeek: yes, i have and use it
<fowlduck> robotgeek: i said it remindsme of it
<robotgeek> fowlduck: heh, sorry. i also love quicksilver
<spitwise> Linux_Galore: just curious if it makes a difference whether i use M$ or Mac versions
<spitwise> of ps or tt fonts etc
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: not really just make sure its a file format that supported
<spitwise> ok thanks Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: ie ttf  is supported
<spitwise> right ;)
<Xbehave> ubotu webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Xbehave> does anybody use kopete? how do i msg ppl
<Xbehave> nvm it was msg instead of say
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: also beware of the files used, if you install a broken font file (from a crap source) it may break your ghoscript translator thus you cant print
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: if your not sure about a font install it as a user from within kcontrol, so if its buggy it can easily be removed
<spitwise> Linux_Galore: does defoma make any sense to you?
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: rings a bell
<spitwise> !defoma
<ubotu> defoma: Debian Font Manager -- automatic font configuration framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.10 (edgy), package size 76 kB, installed size 512 kB
<spitwise> juat looking for some way to create set to turn on and off, so all 80kazillion aren't there allthe time
<spitwise> sets
<spitwise> 
<spitwise> without manually making fontdirs
<fowlduck> spitwise: you could manually remove them :/
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: install them as a user then not in the system
<spitwise> heh
<spitwise> Linux_Galore: yup
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: takes a few seconds to add or remove a font in a user account
<spitwise> well i'm talking about TONS of fonts
<fowlduck> spitwise: chmod 000
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: I have over 16,000 sets
<spitwise> more than seconds to sort through/organize according to projects which are in flux constabtly
<spitwise> sets, yes
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: I just use them as I need them
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: konqueror can be a font manager too
<spitwise> ya? sweet/.
<Linux_Galore> spitwise: look at any ttf file
<fowlduck> wow, that smells
<spitwise> i guess i think of a font manager as a tool to create sets to easily turn off or on
<spitwise> only thing macos really spoiled me on
<spitwise> conquerer lets me view it thats pretty badass
<spitwise> k
<berylCuddly> hey is there quicktime plugin for kubuntu edgy?
<robotgeek> !codecs > berylCuddly
<berylCuddly> thx robotgeek, but i already installed those mentioned there
<robotgeek> berylCuddly: hmm, which page are you trying to view?
<berylCuddly> and i was visiting a site needing quicktime plugin on firefox i still couldn't open it
<berylCuddly> it was somewhere on cnn, let me find it
<berylCuddly> can't find it now, i remember it was one of the windows that i opened that had something about suddam lol, not the ones requiring windows media player, it said i had a plugin uninstalled and click here to install, when i clicked here, it said something about quicktime, that's what started my question =) i can't find now, so i guess i have to wait till i stumble on it again, but thx alot for the earlier links
<zairulazwan> I have just install kubuntu
<berylCuddly> congrats
<matthew_> zairulazwan, very cool...
<zairulazwan> need help... I have another hard disk 80G with has previous data from win xp how can I mount it to Kubuntu
<dope> the text in konqueror is too big but when i lower the text size it never saves it
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> my konversation certainly WAS terminated :(
<ForgeAus> now I can't get back into my kubuntu desktop!
<ForgeAus> what do you do if kdm kicks you bakc to the login screen?
<dope> type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ForgeAus> I can't
<dope> why not?
<ForgeAus> no prompt nothing to type anything except login
<ForgeAus> all I can get is a login screen
<ForgeAus> nothing else
<dope> hit ctrl alt F1
<dope> a login should come up
<ForgeAus> I think it froze
<dope> try ctrl alt F2
<ForgeAus> resetting
<ForgeAus> man I'm glad this is inside a VM
<ForgeAus> wouldn't be able to use my PC otherwise!
<ForgeAus> restarting now... slowly...
<fnord_> um i just installled the kubuntu packages from whatever that catagory is at the bottom of the list in aptitude,but my os dosent reallt look like kubuntu whats up?
<ForgeAus> ok now at pretty blue kubuntu login screen
<ForgeAus> if I type my password, screen goes black and (I think its trying to log in) but kicks me back to same blue login screen (assuming the password was correct)
<ForgeAus> trying control alt f2 now
<ForgeAus> froze it again
<ForgeAus> fnord what packages did you install? any xfce or ubuntu (gnome) ones?
<ForgeAus> you might have xubuntu or ubuntuized your kubuntu lol :)
<ForgeAus> (bottom of the list sounds like xubuntu)
<MrMeh> how much do companies pay prebuilt pc manufacturers to preinstall their crap?
<ForgeAus> ok back to login screen
<ForgeAus> what now?
<ForgeAus> alt control f1 or f2 freezes it
<MrMeh> speaking of the pretty blue kubuntu log in screen, how can it be removed/changed?
<fnord_> ForgeAus: no xfce, and im not sure aboute the ubuntu
<ForgeAus> fnord you said it doesn't look like kubuntu anymore, what DOES it look like instead?
<ForgeAus> hows it different?
<fnord_> like ubuntu
<MrMeh> forge, do you get an error when you log into kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> its all brown?
<ForgeAus> MrMeh no
<fnord_> grey
<ForgeAus> no errors I can see anyhow
<fnord_> basicly the menu bar
<fnord_> theres no kubuntu boot screen no kde menu bars system settings ETC
<fnord_> the apps are there but the rest is missing
<fnord_> anyone have any help?
<zairulazwan> what do we look for in chosing KDE or GNOME?
<robotgeek> zairulazwan: imo, KDE is easier nad more user friendly, but what do you expect in #kubuntu :)
<zairulazwan> the usual staff as in win xp, office, wathching DVD, movie making
<robotgeek> zairulazwan: sure, kde does pretty well then
<zairulazwan> why is that i found the system runs a bit slower as compare with win xp. any setting i miss
<jontec> my swap partition is on /dev/hda4... I try to enable it in 'Disk and Filesystems', but it doesn't work.... swapon also doesn't work.... I had my swap enabled a while ago (I set it up just like this), but then linux ran a scan and it stopped working (so I set it up like l said first off... sorry this is out of order...) I need to set it up again... how can I?
<Li`lEndian> Where can i get amarok scripts for konversation- dont think its on the konversation.kde.org page
<Forgacius> hmmm
<Forgacius> I really gotta talk to my ISP.. his login screen really is getting in the way
<jontec> okat, never mind
<Forgacius> lol
<jontec> Li`lEndian: I don't know... but what kind of scripts would they be? I'm curious...
<Forgacius> nah its just anything I try to do on the net he basically dumps me with his login screen which is fine if I open my browserand want to log in
<Forgacius> but if I get logged out for any reason in the middle of a download... the dtat transferred to my d/l is the login screen :(
<Forgacius> grr data
<Forgacius> corrupts things :(
<jontec> Forgacius, a proxy doesn't help does it? (I don't know much about how the web works... :D )
<Forgacius> anyway my kubuntu login still isn't working
<Forgacius> can't do ANYTHING at all with it
<Forgacius> just try to log in only to get booted back to same screen
<Forgacius> (whatever WM I choose)
<Forgacius> I guess its prolly I filled up my drive again
<jontec> is it local? I'm confused?
<Forgacius> coz thats kinda what happened last time
<Forgacius> jontec which one?
<Forgacius> the ISP one or the kubuntu one?
<Forgacius> hehe the isp one is remote.. the kubuntu one is local
<jontec> kubuntu one.... I see now... so what's the problem?
<Forgacius> I get the blue screen where you log into kubuntu
<Forgacius> its got a menu iconlike thing to choose window managers and stuff
<Forgacius> I can type the correct password
<Forgacius> and I hit the enter key/press the button and I don't get INTO the desktop I just get back to the login screen
<justin__> what's up g
<ForgeAus> ahh
<ForgeAus> the fine art of ghosting? rofl
<Li`lEndian> how can i edit konversation alias (/media) to show more details?
<jontec> ForgeAus: what vm are you trying to use?
<ForgeAus> for now KDE
<ForgeAus> I was in WindowMaker when it happened
<ForgeAus> erm I mean when I last booted in
<jontec> ForgeAus: (I'm basically a noob by the way) so can you log in to kde? I mean without selecting anything?
<ForgeAus> no
<fnord_> um i just installled the kubuntu packages from whatever that catagory is at the bottom of the list in aptitude,but my os dosent reallt look like kubuntu whats up?
<ForgeAus> I can't get into kde
<fnord_> theres no kubuntu boot screen no kde menu bars system settings ETC
<jontec> the only time I was successful with logging in with another wm was with xubuntu... but never mind...
<jontec> I'm trying to remember how you get the console up on the login screen
<ForgeAus> um theres a menu
<ForgeAus> but that doesn't seem to work etiehr
<ForgeAus> unless it works just that its all black on black or something
<ForgeAus> coz I tried that (am trying it now)
<ForgeAus> but it blacks out
<ForgeAus> no prompt, no text that I can see
<jontec> ForgeAus: hmm... ctl + alt + F7.... if you're back on that menu... but if you have nothing there (which is really weird) then you should do that command I just tried
<ForgeAus> hmmm when I type something it bumps me back tot he login screen
<ForgeAus> control alt F7 didn't do anything
<jontec> ummm.... one time... my password was mysteriously deleted... so if login with the console that comes up doesn't work.... then you should try the rescue kernel (should see it on grub) and try resetting the password for your account
<jontec> hmmm...
<ForgeAus> I think the password actually works
<ForgeAus> coz if I type it in wrong it tells me
<ForgeAus> (gives me a login error)
<ForgeAus> I think its somethign in the bootup process
<jontec> ForgeAus: hmm... how did you install WindowsMaker? was it with a package?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> using adept
<jontec> k
<ForgeAus> I also got enlightenment, iceWM ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> I tried twm but uninstalled that one
<ForgeAus> oh I forgot one, fluxbox :)
<jontec> umm.... I don't think anyone's alive here... and I don't know (I'm guessing, which you know) so I'd try #ubuntu and the access to the login console is ctl + alt + F6... :D
<ForgeAus> I havn't got enlightenment or fluxbox working very well yet... I can get itno the interface and stuff... wm related things work inside them but I havn't figured out how to run apps in them yet
<ForgeAus> um great, control alt F6 freezes the login screen
<Li`lEndian> ForgeAus: simple edit in ~/.fluxbox/menu|keys is all you need
<ForgeAus> wait its shutting down...
<jontec> ForgeAus: ? wow...
<ForgeAus> maybe it didn't freeze afterall or my control alt (insert -> sends ctl alt delete to a VMware machine)
<ForgeAus> did it
<jontec> oh... yeah, probably...
<jontec> I ran xubutu in vmware... it sucked.... I was on a 1.2Ghz machine with 384 ram though... so yeah.... I ended up using gentoo (we have a gentoo server at school and I was trying to learn before I was made admin :D ) and it worked quite well... it was speedy at least
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah VMware is great
<ForgeAus> I never really tried linux properly until Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> and it works well
<ForgeAus> until now
<jontec> lol
<ForgeAus> I think I just overloaded it
<jontec> yeah... what's your machine's specs?
<ForgeAus> but how to unload it if I can't log in?
<jontec> unload what?
<ForgeAus> p4 3g asus mb, high end ATI radeon video...
<ForgeAus> well at least the liveCD boots
<ForgeAus> but can I do anything with my Xubuntu from in there?
<jontec> wow. that's good. :D I don't see why you'd have any problems.... even in vmware... :D
<jontec> ForgeAus: I'm not sure... :D my initial thought is that having those systems together on one HD partition/vmware disk is not a good idea... I'm thinking they overlap in bad ways? I'd ask about that... that could be the source of your problem?
<jontec> then again, maybe not...
<jontec> I dunno...
<jontec> :D
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah well I do tend to overdo it
<ForgeAus> but I don't htink its the overlap thats causing the problem
<jontec> lol
<ForgeAus> they logged in fine last time and I didn't install any new VWM's or anything since...
<ForgeAus> something else broke
<jontec> I just have the distinct feeling of resentment between them... so much refuse to work together... but I'm not one to be adventurous like that..
<jontec> what?
<ForgeAus> how do I get to my HDD from in the live  CD?
<jontec> hmm... a good question....
<jontec> I'm thinking you don't :D
<ForgeAus> lol I'm adventurous and they do seem to work together
<ForgeAus> well separately anyhow
<ForgeAus> they don't seem to interoperate but I aren't asking them to... that I know of
<jontec> then I dunno... I haven't really tried before... but I was able to install gparted because qtparted was horrible on the amd64 dapper cd...
<jontec> I still don't know where the livecd put the gparted files AND the gnome depenencies
<ForgeAus> I agree
<ForgeAus> gparted is way better.. for me anyhow
<jontec> hmm... try... look in media:/ ?
<ForgeAus> more functional
<ForgeAus> media:/ where do I type that in konsole or in konqueror?
<jontec> (though you've probably already tried that using the task bar)
<jontec> definitely konqueror :D
<ForgeAus> so its a koi slave?
<jontec> I don't know what you just said. :D
<jontec> I just know that it's like the smb:/ protocol and you can only use it from within konqueror
<ForgeAus> yay I got into it
<ForgeAus> now what to do to fix it
<jontec> fix what? and I'm guessing you go into the HD?
<jontec> I think you use the install? and have it format your main partition?
<ForgeAus> grr won't let me change things on it
<jontec> like what do you want to change?
<jontec> you aren't going to like torch the HD with konqueror, are you? :D
<jontec> I wouldn't advise it. I'd just re-install if you want it back up and running
<mohammed> guys , i just booted my pc to see the screen resolution has gone ! it was 1024*768 now it's 1152*768
<ForgeAus> no but I want to delete var/cache
<ForgeAus> from adept
<ForgeAus> and stuff
<ForgeAus> so I got room on the drive
<ForgeAus> thats probably all it needs
<ForgeAus> I think its because my ISP cut out that made my machine crash
<ForgeAus> (I was installing stuff at the time)
<ForgeAus> never a good time to have something crash on you
<ForgeAus> besides I can't delete anythinga nyway :(
<ForgeAus> nor edit
<jontec> ForgeAus: all packages that are incomplete get put in the partials folder in /var/cache/apt :D I know that much....
<jontec> and hopefully if they're otherwise corrupted... they won't install correctly anyway
<jontec> and if all that you wanted to do was delete the folder... then you should have probably ran the rescue kernel
<jontec> it gives you complete access (instant root to your system)
<ForgeAus> how doI run the rescue kernel?
<ForgeAus> actually I think its some of the complete ones that are the ones I need to delete!
<ForgeAus> the partial ones don't take up much room
<jontec> wow... lol.
<ForgeAus> see It hink my ISP crashing put the login page into the partial ones so I guess they gotta go to
<jontec> okay... so to run the rescue kernel... you restart the computer or vm
<ForgeAus> yes well I can restart the computer/vm whatever easy enough
<ForgeAus> then what?
<jontec> and when grub comes up it should have a second kernel (the second one on the list) and it should have in parentheses
<ForgeAus> ok I think I've seen it.. brb. resetting
<jontec> rescue or recovery or something along those lines
<jontec> k
<jontec> shutter exposure is the coolest thing ever (cameras)
<ForgeAus> still logging out
<ForgeAus> slooooooowly
<jontec> wow... lol.
<ForgeAus> ahh recovery mode
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> lotsa text
<ForgeAus> event manager
<jontec> it boots as normal... :D
<ForgeAus> wow the font changed! lol
<ForgeAus> I don't think I ever seen a text screen do that before!
<ForgeAus> ohhh kay
<ForgeAus> now what?
<ForgeAus> I'm at a root prompt
<jontec> do what you need. :D
<ForgeAus> um.. how?
<jontec> do you know commands?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> ls doesn't even work
<jontec> wth?
<ForgeAus> uh?
<ForgeAus> its just a prompt
<ForgeAus> what am I supposed to do from there?
<jontec> welll you may be in the root home directory so...
<jontec> cd ..
<jontec> then ls?
<ForgeAus> says: root@forge-desktop:~#
<jontec> yeah.... root's home directory and it's empty
<ForgeAus> ls does nothing
<ForgeAus> unless its empty
<ForgeAus> oh yeah
<ForgeAus> that figures
<ForgeAus> ahh yes ls works
<jontec> yay
<ForgeAus> I'm not very strong on linux command-line
<ForgeAus> I rarely have used it before
<jontec> well... so... we're in so look in "man apt-get"... I'll look too and we'll see if we can find how to uninstall packages... ( I think it's apt-get remove foo ) what packages do you think that you need to remove?
<ForgeAus> ahh wdm!
<ForgeAus> nice!
<ForgeAus> I might be able to log into plain X! (for the first time ever)
<jontec> ?
<ForgeAus> ok maybe not
<jontec> what'd you do?
<ForgeAus> all the logins I try fail
<ForgeAus> I typed wdm
<ForgeAus> (wdm is a login screen wait isn't it xdm for Xwindows???)
<ForgeAus> I dunno but its asking me to log into debian but I can't find a username/pass that works lol!
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure what login its asking for exactly
<ForgeAus> hangon why doesn't root : rootpass work?
<jontec> ummm... did you just type "login" coz I just tried that at my root prompt and got nothing
<ForgeAus> ohh I get it.... its the login/pass for the liveCD maybe?
<ForgeAus> everything I try fails
<jontec> it's for the system... but you're as root... so you don't need/aren't allowed to login
<jontec> wait
<jontec> is it allowing you to put in a username and password?
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> its aksing for them
<jontec> hmm...
<jontec> what's your main user?
<ForgeAus> user? chris, computer forge-desktop I think
<ForgeAus> I'm not entirely sure
<ForgeAus> depends on what kubuntu install called what
<ForgeAus> I just knowt he password it asked me for is the same as root password
<jontec> I was going to have you use passwd on chris
<ForgeAus> but root doesn't work with either a password of root (the main root pass) or blank
<ForgeAus> thats weird
<jontec> but I want you to create a new user before that :D so we don't mess anything up...
<ForgeAus> maybe I should exit this login screen
<jontec> so when you put in chris and your normal password does it say "invalid" or something?
<ForgeAus> argh exitlogin failed!
<ForgeAus> yeah doesn't work with chris either
<ForgeAus> or root
<ForgeAus> or forge
<ForgeAus> or forge-desktop
<jontec> okay
<ForgeAus> under blank root or (the pass I chose)
<ForgeAus> argh!
<jontec> type exit
<ForgeAus> yay
<jontec> ?
<ForgeAus> control alt f1 quit wdm
<jontec> wait did you just type wdm? to get there?
<jontec> I thought you typed login. :D
<ForgeAus> how do you remove a file?
<jontec> you're at the root prompt, right?
<jontec> wait on that for a sec :D
<ForgeAus> yeah I'm at root prompt
<jontec> type "login -p chris"
<ForgeAus> I need to delete a file
<ForgeAus> it tells me x server is already running
<jontec> when did you start x?
<jontec> lol.
<ForgeAus> and theres some lock in temp files that I need to delete /tmp/.X0-lock
<ForgeAus> which is probably why id didn't let me boot
<ForgeAus> I didn't start X
<ForgeAus> it didn't work
<ForgeAus> I tried to tho
<ForgeAus> (I suck at command line)
<jontec> lol.
<jontec> so what have you done...? a list... :D
<ForgeAus> so how do I remove the lock file?
<ForgeAus> a list? um not much
<ForgeAus> I booted
<ForgeAus> gave me a prompt I didn't think ls was working
<zach> hey, does anyone know how to mount my secondary hard drive and stuff so I can use it?
<ForgeAus> I traversed the directory tree a little
<ForgeAus> tried wdm but no login would work for it
<ForgeAus> (because x is locked is probably why nothings working)
<ForgeAus> then I used control alt f1 which booted me out of wdm
<ForgeAus> and so I tried xdm
<jontec> ForgeAus: restart into recovery... we need to see if your login works. :D so when you get back... you need to do "login -p chris"
<zach> I've been looking around in this OS for a while, but idk code stuff, so idk how to mount it...
<ForgeAus> which told me that there was a lock on a file
<jontec> then shove a password in... and if it works then that's good :D but if not then we have a problem...
<jontec> if we still have that lock problem... then I'm going to surrender :D
<ForgeAus> it doesn't work
<jontec> OH!
<ForgeAus> login -p chris doesn't
<jontec> the lock file is because you've tried to login so much
<jontec> :D
<jontec> zach: gimme a sec
<jontec> :D
<jontec> zach: what filesystem is the other hd?
<zach> jontec: thanks
<ForgeAus> zach u using kubuntu?
<zach> idk, its whatever windows makes it cuz I was running it w/ windows before
<ForgeAus> in system settings under advanced (in administrator mode) you should be able to do it in the gui there... mount the filesystem at least
<zach> just straight Ubuntu
<ForgeAus> if not use media:/ in konqueror?
<ForgeAus> ok well ubuntu's control panel equivalent whatever its called should have some kind of filesystem manager
<ForgeAus> I just don't know enough about ubuntu to know what its called in it
<zach> ya
<jontec> zach: yeah see what you can do by going to the... little Computer icon in the task bar and choosing storage media
<ForgeAus> probably an alternate way of doing the same thing in kde
<ForgeAus> storage media sounds good!
<ForgeAus> might be something in there to mount disks
<ForgeAus> um jontec I havn't ever needed to use the username chris to log in before
<ForgeAus> (I guess that does it all behind the scenes
<ForgeAus> or maybe chris isn't the username was just what kubuntu asked for a name of a user on installing it?... get me?
<zach> ya, it didnt really have anything in there...
<ForgeAus> the only time I need my password is when I run an app as root
<jontec> zach: and once you're there the windows drive should be like hda1 (guessing) but realize that you won't be able to write to the drives
<jontec> zach: forget my directions... I just remembered that you're on ubuntu... join the #ubuntu channel... they'll be alot more helpful :D
<ForgeAus> ntfs? hmmm
<zach> I'm getting really pissed at this thing cuz I thought it was supposed to be easy to use, its free, but not easy
<ForgeAus> yeah problem
<ForgeAus> you can install with synaptic some ntfs tools
<ForgeAus> to do more with ntfs filesystems
<zach> thanks jontec
<ForgeAus> um jontec do you think it will let me login if I remove the lock file?
<jontec> zach: it's still linux... and linux has nevere been easy... it's rough getting started... you'll lern to love it later and hopefully find a more advanced os if you are so inclined
<jontec> never*
<jontec> ForgeAus: we do not want to remove the lock file
<ForgeAus> hmmm no need ubuntu linux is advanced neough to do anything you should need!
<ForgeAus> why not?
<jontec> gah... I misspelled learn
<ForgeAus> lol jontec luckily I read typoese
<zach> jontec: I'm going to keep it, even after I finally get my windows fixed, but I'll keep trying this, thanks for the help anyways
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure what login I'm logging in to anyway
<ForgeAus> the live cd or the HDD
<jontec> ForgeAus: the HDD
<ForgeAus> nothing seems to work cept from the kubuntu login screen
<ForgeAus> but that doesn't boot up my desktop
<ForgeAus> I'm assuming thats because my X is locked
<jontec> zach: you're welcome... and for most people ubuntu is about all you'll want to work with :D once you get it running at least... but some people are intrigued by the possibilities that linux offers once they get into the guts
<ForgeAus> well then why do none of my usernames/passwords work for logging in from the recovery kernel?
<ForgeAus> I didn't set all this up manually
<ForgeAus> I just hit the install from the live CD it did the rest
<jontec> ForgeAus: we're trying to work with system it's self... no desktop, no X, no anything :D
<ForgeAus> which might have included giving me a username/pass that I don't know about
<jontec> ForgeAus: cli all the way
<ForgeAus> grrr I odn't want to cli
<ForgeAus> I just want my desktop back
<jontec> ForgeAus: your login should be the one you get into kubuntu with
<zach> understandable, with everything being free and there being so many possibilities...
<ForgeAus> I don't use a username to get into kubuntu I only need to type my pass
<ForgeAus> the username already there is forge
<jontec> ForgeAus: the one you used the very first time you used kubuntu after the install
<jontec> ForgeAus: okay, then it's forge (I don't know :D)
<jontec> ForgeAus: we have to work with cli... it's all we have :D
<ForgeAus> neither did I that that was my username but that doesn't seem to work anyway
<ForgeAus> actually that worked
<ForgeAus> forge worked!
<jontec> ForgeAus: GOOD!
<ForgeAus> with the login-p thing
<ForgeAus> lol I didn't expect it to
<ForgeAus> maybe I didn't try that combo in wdm?
<ForgeAus> brb trying it... just for fun
<ForgeAus> um do I have to log out?
<jontec> ForgeAus: okay that makes a big problem switch... we know that it's a problem with something that gets into the guts of the system.... not the candy coating
<ForgeAus> is this login nested?
<jontec> the candy coating you use to access it
<jontec> nested?
<ForgeAus> inside another one
<ForgeAus> to get back to where I was do I have to logout?
<jontec> ForgeAus: the login you just used is possibly nested within the root... but I'm not totally sure
<ForgeAus> I can always type login -p forge again thats easy done
<jontec> try logout and see what you get
<ForgeAus> yup it was nested
<jontec> if you get a login prompt
<jontec> okay
<fowlduck> You can log in as root at the recovery console if you change the root's password in the passwd file to something unintelligible, iirc
<jontec> so you're back to root, then (wanted to make sure)
<fowlduck> yay, in as root = win
<fowlduck> man, i wish I could remember the trick, someone told me it like 6 months ago
<fowlduck> bah
<ForgeAus> grrr wdm doesn't work anymore
<jontec> fowlduck: we have instant root :D
<jontec> fowlduck: we just need to make sure that his regular login works
<jontec> then he can sudo su into root later
<fowlduck> jontec: yessir
<ForgeAus> ok back to login
<ForgeAus> got a forge prompt now
<ForgeAus> what do I need to do to get back into my desktop from here?
<jontec> ForgeAus: lol :D we don't need wdm... but I think that we're at the end of my knowledge
<jontec> well...
<jontec> we probably still have the same problem
<fowlduck> wdm?
<ForgeAus> what problem?
<fowlduck> not kdm or gdm?
<ForgeAus> kdm is kde gdm is gnome
<ForgeAus> xdm is Xwindows
<fowlduck> and you're using?
<jontec> it's a problem with X and the kde interface that's preventing you to login (or all of that other..... .... crap you have)
<fowlduck> wdm is?
<ForgeAus> hmmm Wdm might have been windowmaker?
<ForgeAus> or is Xdm XFCE?
<ForgeAus> or both?
<fowlduck> wow, ok
<ForgeAus> but theres no edm for enlightenment that I know of
<ForgeAus> thats wierd
<fowlduck> xfce uses gdm by default i think, since xdm is a load of poop on a stick
<ForgeAus> xdm is xwindows original one probably
<fowlduck> xdm is the display manager for X
<ForgeAus> I can only run wdm from root anyway
<jontec> ForgeAus: I really don't know what kind of effect all of that stuff is haing on each other
<ForgeAus> display manager? is kde kdm a display manager?
<ForgeAus> lol jontec thats not a problem
<ForgeAus> its all working
<fowlduck> kdm is the display manager
<ForgeAus> just that I can't login from kdm
<ForgeAus> or any dm for that matter
<ForgeAus> if my X is locked would that be why?
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: wow, try creating a new user in recovery mode and log in under that
<jontec> ForgeAus: that's what I was saying before... it's the candy coating.... :D
<ForgeAus> jontec what exactly do you mean by that?
<ForgeAus> fowl? how do I create a new user?
<jontec> not at fowlduck btw
<ForgeAus> I have no idea what I'm doing in cli!
<jontec> man adduser
<jontec> I'm looking at it in a few secs
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: if this is ubuntu, I believe there is adduser and useradd
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: use useradd
<ForgeAus> lol its kubuntu (which everyone says is the same but I disagree)... anyhow... there probably is an adduser and a useradd
<ForgeAus> tells me unable to lock password file
<fowlduck> useradd bababa
<ForgeAus> well I was going with testuser but still
<fowlduck> ok, that's probably why kdm blows up
<rcrook> has anyone else run a logitach quick cam on kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> what?
<ForgeAus> grr whats this stuff mean?
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: type ps -A | grep dm
<ForgeAus> gives me a list of wdm processes I guess
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: you probably have two display managers running at the same time and one has it locked
<ForgeAus> 3x with a wdm login at the end
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: wait, are you logged in as root?
<ForgeAus> I was
<ForgeAus> but jontec had me login as forge
<fowlduck> go: sudo useradd testuser
<ForgeAus> (my username)
<ForgeAus> that worked its asking password
<ForgeAus> why can't I just have deleted the lock file? wouldnt that have fixed all this?
<fowlduck> ok, so your password file isn't locked
<jontec> hey, we had to see if it would work :D
<fowlduck> no, you do not want to delete the passwd file, bad bad bad
<jontec> lol
<fowlduck> never do that
<ForgeAus> grrr it wont accept the password :(
<fowlduck> why not?
<ForgeAus> no the passwd file the file thats locked X
<ForgeAus> that temporary one it told me to earlier
<fowlduck> ugh, stop breaking crap
<jontec> lol
<ForgeAus> breaking?
<fowlduck> do you have sshd running and a login I could use?
<ForgeAus> um why would it tell me to delete it if its going to break something?
<fowlduck> ok, I didn't know it was a temporary one
<ForgeAus> this is all too confusing :(
<jontec> it told you to?
<ForgeAus> yes it told me to I said earlier jon
<fowlduck> wow, I'm confused now
<jontec> oh... I just saw lock file and delete and yelled no
<ForgeAus> when I tried running xwindows in the first place I said it told me it had a lock on some temporary file
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: that makes little sense if we don't know what the file is
<ForgeAus> .X0-lock
<jontec> okay I found it: [03:27]  <ForgeAus> and theres some lock in temp files that I need to delete /tmp/.X0-lock
<ForgeAus> well when I tried to run it it told me it was already running and to delete the .X0-lock in the /tmp/ directory
<ForgeAus> if I remove that will that fix my kdm?
<fowlduck> it...could....
<ForgeAus> I sense a but
<jontec> fowlduck: he's got several windows managers installed
<ForgeAus> what could cause it to be locked like that?
<fowlduck> If wdm is running though it will probably break a lot of stuff
<ForgeAus> how do I unrun wdm? lol
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: try this: sudo /etc/init.d/wdm stop
<jontec> ForgeAus: like he said before... one is locking the other... that's why he had you run ps -A | grep dm... it searched the running processes to find windows managers that were running
<fowlduck> jontec: nothing wrong with that, the problem comes when he has many running at the same time
<fowlduck> jontec: display managers, actually
<ForgeAus> it said ist stopping it
<ForgeAus> and then back to prompt
<fowlduck> ok, then run sudo kdm
<jontec> fowlduck: same thing to me :D (lol... I'm a noob)
<ForgeAus> it shouldn't have still been running
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: we'll see if this is the problem
<ForgeAus> um that didn't fix it
<ForgeAus> still boots me back to the pretty blue screen
<jontec> I bit open a burn earlier out of frustration with my computer if anyone cares to know :D
<fowlduck> what did it say?
<ForgeAus> nothing
<ForgeAus> no error message
<ForgeAus> just doesn't log in
<fowlduck> type dmesg | tail
<ForgeAus> after I log in it accepts the login just doesn't go INTO kde
<ForgeAus> just comes back to login
<ForgeAus> um how do I get out of kde first?
<ForgeAus> grr kdm
<fowlduck> ok, is this getting you further than it was before?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> thats where I was stuck to begin with
<ForgeAus> I can get into kdm
<ForgeAus> just can't get into kde from kdm
<fowlduck> ok, so no error messages about bad passwords or anything?
<ForgeAus> doesn't matter what WM I try
<ForgeAus> no bad passwords
<fowlduck> press ctrl+alt+f2
<ForgeAus> no errors
<ForgeAus> no nothing
<ForgeAus> tried that
<fowlduck> login as yourself aggain
<ForgeAus> it freezes
<fowlduck> wow
<fowlduck> ok
<ForgeAus> same with f1
<ForgeAus> and f6 I think it is
<fowlduck> do you have anything important on this pc?
<ForgeAus> f7 doesn't do anything
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<fowlduck> later Rob
<ForgeAus> fowl its a Virtual Machine and aside from loads of reinstalling nothing important
<Rob-West> night fowlduck
<ForgeAus> I'd rather not reformat it unless I absolutely HAVE to tho
<jontec> ForgeAus: all of them are different sessions... 1 > F1, 2 > F2, etc. I just chose six coz it was less than seven which I started with :D
<ForgeAus> sessions?
<ForgeAus> what do you mean by sessions in this context?
<jontec> ForgeAus: I'm not sure if that's the technical term... but yes.... once in KDE you can use them and they attach to a user
<jontec> ForgeAus: meaning you can login as a different user on each one
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: well, we're not there to help you get through this and somehow you've managed to get multiple display managers borking, so instead of us spending hours trying to help you get through this, why not just reinstall?
<ForgeAus> wasn't hard to get multiple display managers working
<fowlduck> i seriously don't know how you managed to get all this messed up
<ForgeAus> just install them and they go
<fowlduck> i said borking, not working
<jontec> lol
<ForgeAus> my internet connection ided
<ForgeAus> grr died
<ForgeAus> which messed up an install that messed up my erm.. session?... in WMaker
<fowlduck> It could be an X configuration issue too
<ForgeAus> it was still runing but it was kinda broken
<ForgeAus> when I rebooted I couldn't log into KDM from there
<fowlduck> nice
<ForgeAus> erm I mean KDE... (from KDM)
<fowlduck> ok, that gives me some background
<ForgeAus> Xconfig?
<fowlduck> probably a messed up X, which is easy to fix
<ForgeAus> ok how do I fix it then?
<fowlduck> can you get back to the command line by rebooting?
<ForgeAus> how do I exit kdm back to the promt I was at to begin with!
<pwn4tt4ck> its four thirteen am
<fowlduck> uhhh, let me install kubuntu quick
<ForgeAus> um... yeah if I use grub to reload a recovery shell
<jontec> ForgeAus: were you in recovery kernel that whole time?
<ForgeAus> jontec
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> was in the recovery kernel all the time you told me to
<jontec> damn (sorry for cursing) but still......
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: and remember, we're volunteers, helping you out of kindness, please chill
<pwn4tt4ck> all: is recovery kernel like safemode on the unmentionable OS?
<jontec> wow.
<ForgeAus> lol I'm chilling!
<ForgeAus> why wow?
<ForgeAus> yeah pwn kinda
<jontec> I just associate recovery kernel with do your business in cli and get done
<ForgeAus> well more like recovery console of XP's
<jontec> not ACTUALLY starting X or anything
<fowlduck> yeah, i'm surprised it starts at all
<ForgeAus> anyhow I have to reset?
<fowlduck> would be a good idea
* ForgeAus restarts
<pwn4tt4ck> This question is pointless, but is it 4.15am for anyone else here?
<ForgeAus> lol I'm in australia
<jontec> yeah
<fowlduck> 3:07 here
<jontec> actually...
<fowlduck> AM
<jontec> 4:07
<ForgeAus> not 4:15am here
<ForgeAus> only 8pm
<jontec> I'm interested.. how old is everyone here...?
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: yeah, it's also summer there
<pwn4tt4ck> ahh crap I need to fix my clock, resync
<pwn4tt4ck> I'm ...
<fowlduck> 24 now, I almost typed 23
<fowlduck> i feel old
<pwn4tt4ck> oh ok
<ForgeAus> ok restarting recovery mode now
<pwn4tt4ck> I'm 18 :D
<fowlduck> and i'm not, which makes it even more weird
<jontec> well I hate summer... and I have a friend in Australia.. she moved there last yeah
<jontec> year*
<jontec> I'm 15. :D am I youngest? please say no
<pwn4tt4ck> I started programming around 14 and then webdesign took over my life :\
<pwn4tt4ck> no
<pwn4tt4ck> but in all reality, yes
<pwn4tt4ck> :p
<jontec> darn. that stinks
<ForgeAus> I'm mostly a n00b to linux tho
<ForgeAus> this stuff is WAY over my head
<jontec> I do rails
<jontec> at pwn btw
<ForgeAus> ok back to prompt
<ForgeAus> now how to fix my X
<fowlduck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pwn4tt4ck> how do you resync the freaking clock!?
<jontec> even better... I had just typed raze everything else... apt-get remove [whatever] 
<pwn4tt4ck> I feel so... n00b right now
<jontec> I mean
<jontec> what fowlduck said was better :D
<Linux_Galore> pwn4tt4ck: right click on it -> configure clock
<x-demon> how i can backub MBR?
<ForgeAus> its asking what driver?
<jontec> oh I didn't even see his question
<ForgeAus> vesa?
<pwn4tt4ck> I can make a database program in 5 mins in C++ after studying the language all of 20 minutes, and I cant resync a freaking clock...
<pwn4tt4ck> linux_: thx
<fowlduck> x-demon: ummm, how long is the mbr, 512 bytes?
<Linux_Galore> x-demon: why would you backup the mbr it contains no real data other than a pointer
<x-demon> i need GRUB backup
<x-demon> boot sector
<Linux_Galore> x-demon: grub doesnt actually exist in the mbr
<jontec> 2983 casualties in Iraq... I'm watching current right now
<fowlduck> mbr points to a location on disk that contains grub :)
<ForgeAus> eek whats this videocard bus identifier? PCI:0:15:0 ???
<ForgeAus> whats all that?
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: just hit enter
<x-demon> how i can backup grub?
<ForgeAus> amoutn of kb to use for video card?
<fowlduck> x-demon: backup your /boot directory
<Linux_Galore> x-demon: you dont. what your doing is futile
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: just hit enter
<x-demon> and how i can write audioCD from mp3s
<x-demon> ?
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: did you know america loses 40,000 people a year in fatal car crashes? But man the media blows up all near 3,000 soldiers we've lost.. funny how the larger issues escape them
<x-demon> !audioCD_from_MP3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audioCD_from_MP3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> x-demon: I dont think you know how grub works
<fowlduck> !opo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-demon> !audioCD_disk
<fowlduck> !o4o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audioCD_disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows. (Please note Freenode Policy.) Thanks.
<ForgeAus> ok mostly just enter for all of these right?
<fowlduck> lol, for the wrong channel
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: yes
<x-demon> how i can write AUDIOCD from mp3 files?
<fowlduck> x-demon: ubuntu has documentation on things of this nature, check their docs first then come back here
<Linux_Galore> x-demon: if you want to desperately backup the mbr (god knows why) you can use dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<x-demon> i doesnt found it
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: I'd heard as much in health class... :D I don't see it as a lot (that's a bad thing to say, I have no personal connection to it... yet... until/if there's a draft... that our democratic congress will shoot down) so yeah... I was watching a thing on current today about motorist and bicyclists in New York.. supposedly it's a pretty common thing... 42-47 a year (still isn't a lot to me)
<Linux_Galore> x-demon: hdx  being your hardisk  usually its hda
<x-demon> ok
<ForgeAus> ok back to prompt
<fowlduck> x-demon: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<ForgeAus> not sure what half of that stuff was
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: reboot and boot into the regular kernel
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: I think the media fails at their job. If they really wanted to give me the knews, they would tell me this: What we're doing in the war, what our plan is to get out of the war, and what steps we're taking, then a timeline. But instead they give us their opinions and buy the public, causing them to rally against the president
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: I'm fighting the president on the political part not the killing part. :D and yeah the media gets worked up because they drive cars everyday... not shoot guys everyday :D
<pwn4tt4ck> Continued: They'd rather kill patriotism than give us the news, and when you kill patriotism you destroy the soul of the country
<fowlduck> the media is obsessed with ratings
<pwn4tt4ck> People usually think I'm a republican, truth be told I hate both parties because neither of them care about anything more than tearing the other down.
<ForgeAus> ok regularbooting
<Linux_Galore> you guys, people are asking questions move it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<fowlduck> so we get whatever they think will drive up ratings
<pwn4tt4ck> anyway, I'm done being off topic
<Linux_Galore> its ok if the room is dead but not in the middle of a support questions please
<pwn4tt4ck> there are no operators in here?
<fowlduck> that can be fixed
<pwn4tt4ck> its not a problem :p
<jontec> Linux_Galore: okay... but we were almost done anyway
<ForgeAus> nope still didn't boot up into kde
<ForgeAus> no different
<jontec> 'least I'm done noe
<jontec> now*
<pwn4tt4ck> what is it booting in?
<fowlduck> too bad x-demon left, i was about to give another link
<pwn4tt4ck> is forge doing the gnome to kde switch?
<pwn4tt4ck> I just did that a little while ago
<pwn4tt4ck> :D
<fowlduck> no, he installed wdm
<ForgeAus> gets in KDM and accepts login when I press enter, screen blanks out to go into kde, but it just goes back ot KDM
<fowlduck> and he was trying to run kdm at the same time
<Linux_Galore> thats the second time today someone has though grub exists in the mbr
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: nope... he just has a lot of crap things messing with X... we think
<fowlduck> or something
<Linux_Galore> thought*
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: well, it does ask if you want to install grub in the MBR during install
<Linux_Galore> fowlduck: I know but its actually wrong
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: then you can understand the confusion
<jontec> I was about to ask if grub was on the HD, but the MBR is on the HD, though isn't it?
<jontec> but it's another layer?
<ForgeAus> why should WDM be any different to having KDM?
<pwn4tt4ck> I used to want to duel boot windows and linux... then I realized I'd be better off with just linux :D
<ForgeAus> or GDM
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: I have no idea why your junk is borked then, sorry
<ForgeAus> I still think its because that temporary file is locked
<ForgeAus> do yout hink its still there? or deleted?
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: it isn't, unless you don't know what you're doing and have multiple ones running at the same time
<jontec> If I could just use rails... and sound actually worked on my lappy I'd consider it
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: you could try
<fowlduck> jontec: you can't use rails?
<ForgeAus> if its only a temporary file it shouldn't break anything right?
<Linux_Galore> jontec: the mbr is the first sector on the first cylinder, the bios looks at it after it has done its job, if it executes it then it just hands the machine over to that process, in this case the mbr just has a really small bit of code that basically points to were grub is on the hardisk
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: i dunno, it's a VM, just try it
<ForgeAus> the WDM that was still running was broken anyway... (shouldn't have been)
<ForgeAus> ok
<ForgeAus> thanx for your help fd :)
<fowlduck> np
<abdusabri> Hi, i have an (MSI 945GM2) main board, suddenly the screen resolution switched to 640x840 and it dosen't accept any changes even when using the administrator mode, any idea how to change it?
<jontec> fowlduck: no, I have to use word and stuff as well and open office is just too much of a hassle... If I could only use rails... meaning having nothing else to do on the computer... from the point of productivity
<fowlduck> abdusabri: you could use a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fowlduck> abdusabri: or manually go into the xorg.conf and add the resolutions you want
<pwn4tt4ck> thats what I like about linux
<Linux_Galore> jontec: I use koffice, fast simple and works with doc's
<fowlduck> jontec: ahh, ok, yeah, i'm on a mac and i use os x, so...
<jontec> Linux_Galore: never tried it... hmm...
<abdusabri> fowlduck, thanx alot :)
<jontec> fowlduck: lucky.. :D
<fowlduck> abdusabri: np :)
<fowlduck> jontec: yeah, it's nice :)  office for mac is expensive though, like insanely so
<jontec> Linux_Galore: I'll download it sometime.... (I'm on dial-up so not until after holidays)
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck
<Linux_Galore> jontec: koffice will also support ODF (open document format) so openoffice user will be happy
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: nothing is expensive, its the internet*
<pwn4tt4ck> :p
<Forgacius> back
<Forgacius> isp booted me out
<Forgacius> always does that when I ask a quesiton!
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: i pay for all my software and music
<pwn4tt4ck> me too :\
<jontec> fowlduck: yeah mainly why I didn't go for it in the end. :D The software... I was convinced that I was going to have to buy a copy of windows.... and office for either one and adobe CS and the list kept going on and on
<pwn4tt4ck> But the point is, you dont have to if you want to risk jail time :D
<fowlduck> jontec: software costs are often a limiting factor
<Forgacius> oh wait
<jontec> Linux_Galore: keeps getting better and better I'll see if I can find some screen shots
<Forgacius> that temporary file is gone now :(
<pwn4tt4ck> CS is awesome, except my computer freezes every time I run it lmao
<Forgacius> I can't delete it!
<fowlduck> ok, so we lay that issue to rest
<Forgacius> no wdms are running in the ps list tho
<fowlduck> and kdm still won't run?
<fowlduck> Forgacius: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Forgacius> tup
<Forgacius> ok
<pwn4tt4ck> how long does it take to learn all of this stuff, commands and what not?
<Forgacius> nope still not
<jontec> just thinking about forgacius 's problem... this would have been a mess on gentoo... actually it wouldn't have worked... kde and X would have prevented it I think... the use flags would have been all wrong
<Forgacius> but at least kde seems to be my default now.. at least it was highlighted with (previous)
<fowlduck> Forgacius: lame
<Forgacius> lame?
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: I still don't know all of them, and it's not a matter of knowing all of them
<fowlduck> Forgacius: I wish it worked, that's lame
<Forgacius> oh IC
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: anything I know I know by use.... I vaguely remember things that I'm told.. but not a lot more than that
<Forgacius> hmmm... so the locks gone nothing stopping it but it still doesn't load
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: but the grep thing stuck (but I used it once or twice then experimented)
<fowlduck> Forgacius: it's what i like to call: BORKED
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: I constantly have problems so.... yeah
<fowlduck> jontec: me too, that's how i learn.  os x gets boring for me, nothing to fix
<seven11> how can i play rmvb files
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: how do you get the red? I promise I wont overuse it.... eventually
* Rob-West will stay up alittle longer
<fowlduck> the red?
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: like this?
<pwn4tt4ck> yeh
<pwn4tt4ck> :D
<fowlduck> that just turns red when someone uses your name
<pwn4tt4ck> really
<pwn4tt4ck> weird
<fowlduck> yep
<Forgacius> I guess that means I just need to reformat and reinstall KDE
<pwn4tt4ck> Thanks :D
<fowlduck> start typing someone's name and press tab
<fowlduck> it completes it
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: tab?
<Linux_Galore> jontec: I view koffice as what OpenOffice should have been, quick innovative and not full or rubbish no one ever uses
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: the tab key
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: yeh omg yeh
<pwn4tt4ck> ok
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: you just type my name :D
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: yeh cause it's easy
<fowlduck> Forgacius: I would have done that a long time ago
<Forgacius> lol fowl
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: better yet you can type parts like "jon" the press tab and it'll do it for you :D
<Linux_Galore> jontec: also koffice intergrates with your contacts and email stuff in kde
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: exactly
<Forgacius> could it be just that theres too much on the HDD?
<Forgacius> ie delete some files?
<jontec> Linux_Galore: I don't have contacts :D
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: way ahead of you. why isnt it red on my screen when I address you?
<Forgacius> (not enough workingspace?)
<Linux_Galore> jontec: you get it with the email suite
<fowlduck> Forgacius: not likely, probably just borked in some fashion that is difficult to determine
<Forgacius> when/if my isp guy comes I'll show him what his connection did and delete some and try it
<Forgacius> if he gets here
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: because it's a way to alert you if someone mentions you
<jontec> Linux_Galore: I have an exchange account for e-mail. :D I never get to use outside clients.... only the web app my school has... it's not worth the setup for personal... I never use it... I am almost constantly working
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: makes sense
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: not a way to show you tab-completed
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: it's not supposed to
<pwn4tt4ck> you know, I was wondering how you guys got everyone's usernames right all the time without any typos
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: if you go to another tab and someone mentions you it alerts you on that tab and when you click over here you can instantly notice who said your name
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: right, makes it stand out
<Linux_Galore> pwn4tt4ck:   type the first three letters then hit tab
<Forgacius> lol pwn I just abbreviate
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: precisely
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: I just learned the tab-completion thing lately... like tried it last night... and have been working on it in Konsole
<Forgacius> Linux that works if people don't have similar nicks
<jontec> Forgacius: I've typed your's all night
<fowlduck> I have to type Linux_ then press tab
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: then tyoe 4 letters
<Linux_Galore> type*
<Forgacius> jon Forge would do
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: or I can type "lin" + tab + down down down + enter :p
<jontec> Forga :D
<Forgacius> lol
<Forgacius> Forgester, Forgerooni, Forgaholic, I've used many varients in my time
<fowlduck> Forgacius: since you have ForgeAus and Forgacious I have to type Forga and hit tab
<Forgacius> yeah
<jontec> lol... weird.
<Forgacius> I can't seem to ping my ghost out
<pwn4tt4ck> what does that mean?
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: heh heh 2 letters will work in konversation
<Forgacius> my "empty" shell of a nick thats left over from when I got booted is still there
<fowlduck> it's not pinging out, he means time out
<pwn4tt4ck> oh ok
<Forgacius> fowl no I meant ping out
<pwn4tt4ck> I need to hang in here more often... I just keep learning
<Forgacius> I tried to ping it to get it to time out
<Forgacius> but that didn't work
<fowlduck> I'm in xchat aqua, and i don't like windows-style completion
<fowlduck> hmm
<Forgacius> xchat aqua?
<pwn4tt4ck> <3 konversation
<fowlduck> and that works?
<Linux_Galore> Fo type  fo tab down arrow key enter
<Forgacius> like I said ghosting is a fine art
<jontec> he's on OS X
<fowlduck> xchat aqua is on the mac
<jontec> remember :D
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Forgacius> I sued to like MacIRC
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius:  type  fo tab down arrow key enter
<Forgacius> lol Linux
<Forgacius> I'm in mIRC now
<Forgacius> ForgeAus
<Forgacius> its a double tab that does it in that client
<Forgacius> no arrow keys
<jontec> I use the aqua style in kopete when I use it.. (but never for IRC) and but I can't find it on edgy....
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: hit it twice
<fowlduck> yeah, windows-style completion
<Forgacius> you just cycle through them with the tab key
<fowlduck> no thanks
<Forgacius> yes I'm aware mIRC stole that style completion
<pwn4tt4ck> I'm not allowed to plug my website am I?
<Forgacius> well "stole"
<fowlduck> uses
<Linux_Galore> actually just hit the tab a few times and it goes down the list of similar names
<jontec> Forgacius: back when I first started with mIRC.... 8th grade... on Hyperiums... I HATED IT
<fowlduck> Linux_Galore: not on mine
<Forgacius> I love mIRC
<jontec> Forgacius: that guy always creeped me out
<Forgacius> my fav IRC client!
<jontec> Forgacius: how an you say that!?!
<Forgacius> what guy?
<jontec> can*
<Forgacius> easily
<Forgacius> I love mirc!
<jontec> that asked you to register... I had a really old version
<Forgacius> I've tried many clients and mIRC is the one I always go back to
<Linux_Galore> lol, mirc is horrible
<Forgacius> konversation is good...
<Forgacius> I'm not komplaining :)
<jontec> I used Trillian... even for IRC on windows
<pwn4tt4ck> konversation is all I've ever known
<Forgacius> trilian is ok
<fowlduck> Forgacius:
<Forgacius> mIRC I prefer still
<Linux_Galore> calling mirc nice is like calling lots of gay crap in a client great
<hyper_ch> irrsi
<pwn4tt4ck> OH, I used XChat before, dont like xchat
<fowlduck> yeah, it's not everyone's favorite
<Forgacius> xchat is ok, I prefer konversation over it tho
<hyper_ch> irssi is the only one I can use from university :)
<Forgacius> what exactly is so BAD about mIRC?
<Linux_Galore> I like simple irc clients with a clean ui
<Forgacius> it does all I need it to do and more
<fowlduck> i'm addicted to xchat
<Forgacius> nice nicklist..
<fowlduck> i tried using others
<jontec> I'll tell you what though... I declare war on all gnome users.... especially those that like it.
<Forgacius> nice chatwindows
<Forgacius> nice interface
<Forgacius> nice everythign
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: its full of teenage rubbish
<Forgacius> Linux? as in what?
<fowlduck> jontec: you'll lose
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: glad I just switched from gnome to kde
<jontec> fowlduck: not important.
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: multi coloured gay text, mass spamming macro's
<fowlduck> jontec: i like gnome :)
<Forgacius> yeah I like kde better than gnome
<fowlduck> I tolerate KDE's crap
<pwn4tt4ck> gnome is alright, but after fooling around in KDE, I think KDE es el mejor
<Forgacius> mass spamming macros?.. where? they're only in scripts if you add/install them
<jontec> fowlduck: and I'd probably win... I have tanks... big communist ones.. and cookies... and only one color of paint
<Forgacius> mIRC doesn't have any by default
<pwn4tt4ck> lmao
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: you win
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: si. me gusta la KDE (I use la as compared to el)
<Forgacius> besides most IRC clients you could, if you wanted (I don't know why you would tho) add them to!
<Forgacius> the colours aren't a problem really you just need a client that can read them!
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: no I just ignore them
<Forgacius> in fact I have a little fun with them... try in mIRC typing this line:
<Forgacius> 2 red ducks
<jontec> but after thinking about it (after calling every red thing at my school communist) KDE is blue... and ubuntu is brown... which is close to red... which is not cool at all
<Forgacius> (with no spaces before the 2)
<maploin> how come there is no syntax highlighting in vim? or vim.ruby?
<Forgacius> in red
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: hablas espanol? Que bueno! Como hago el enie con el squiggly line en linux?
<fowlduck> maploin: sounds like a question for #vim
<kev1n> i am on kubuntu as of now..... i have friends telling me to switch to gnome..... please tell me why kde is better so that i can rebuff them
<Forgacius> how does konversation see mirc colours?
<hyper_ch> !es | pwn4tt4ck
<ubotu> pwn4tt4ck: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: prettier colors
<jontec> No se como. :D
<maploin> fowlduck: no, it's ubuntu specific, it works in my other distro
<fowlduck> maploin: it's configuration specific of some sort
<jontec> I can't even type the e which is in my NAME (not spanish.. but whatever... it's french... but I am not...)
<maploin> and besides, there is no vim.ruby in other distro afaik
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: you know how little kids like those colourfull silly books, but as you grow up you realise how immature it is, well that's mirc to me
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: de donde eres? english word!!!
<fowlduck> maploin: make sure konsole is allowing colors
<kev1n> pwn4tt4ck... other than colors...anything else?
<maploin> it does
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: yes, let me think
<Forgacius> Linux, I think your jaded
<Forgacius> kolours are a GOOD thing
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: I just switched
<Forgacius> they activate your brain, and can be used to set moods
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: if your a child yes
<jontec> Yo soy de los Estados Unidos.. :D y tu?
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: no.. just the colors
<Forgacius> why do you think theming is such a big thing?
<fowlduck> maploin: can you get any other language specific highlighting?
<maploin> nope, none
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: it shows insecurity and the intent not to stick to the subject
<kev1n> pwn4tt4ck: ...thats why i chose kde in the first place...the colors
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: soy de los estados tambien :D
<fowlduck> maploin: I know the problem, gimme a second
<Forgacius> Linux how so?
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: same
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: plus gnome didnt feel as 'feature packed'... I dunno, I like the KDE start bar
<pwn4tt4ck> omg the kde... launch bar :D
<kev1n> ok
<pwn4tt4ck> windows = bad
<jontec> kev1n: stuff actually works... and it works together and most of the programs have a big K in it :D
<kev1n> yes,...thats for sure
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: one thing you learn as you mature, its all rubbish made to hide what is "real", once you learn that you then stick to simplicity because thats hard and leaves no were to hid your true soul
<Rob-West> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/12/29/hussein.reax/index.html
<Forgacius> kde startbar seems pretty much a ripoff of winXP's anyway... (sorry to say.. it but they seem much the same to me, cept maybe virtual desktops)
<pwn4tt4ck> this guy was like, "I dont want a system that crashes all the time, thats why I'd never use a mac!!" other guy, "Well what do you use now thats so much better than a mac?" original guy, "windows!"
<Forgacius> which you can addinto XP but most people dont get those powertoys
<jontec> kev1n: each gnome program seems to be made by a different community and it doesn't seem to have that "home" kind of feeling that I have come to love in KDE
<kev1n> thanks jontec..... thats the sort of thing i was looking for
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: donde ensenas espanol? omg english so the censor wont catch me :D
<Forgacius> lol mac?... doesn't Macintosh stand for Machine Applications Crash If Not The Operating System Hangs?
<fowlduck> maploin: add this to the TOP of ~/.bashrc
<jontec> Forgacius: but KDE did it better... so they deserve to keep it.... unlike Windows... who basically (but legally) stole from mac and umm.... eff'd it up. :D
<pwn4tt4ck> I went to kubuntu-es, and no one talks :\
<Rob-West> nice one Forgacius
<fowlduck> maploin: export TERM=xterm-color
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: que significa ensenas? no se... T_T | what filter?
<Forgacius> I don't get that jon, how does the startmenu rip of Macintosh, I mean the user interface, icons, and windows and close buttons and stuff sure... they ripped off mac.. minimizing maximizing control panel even
<Forgacius> but the startmenu????
<Forgacius> not that I could tell
<fowlduck> maploin: let me know if it works
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: habla solamente en espanol y mira
<maploin> fowlduck: still nothing
<Linux_Galore> Forgacius: everyone has stood on the shoulder of those before them, even Apple
<Forgacius> I agree LG
<pwn4tt4ck> cuando yo hablo solamente en espanol el server me da (correcto?) un mensaje
<fowlduck> maploin: restart your terminal
<hastesaver> !es | pwn4tt4ck
<ubotu> pwn4tt4ck: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<maploin> i did that
<kev1n> are we in a non english channel here?...:(
<ForgeAus> lol which is why a Window Manager like IceWM is nice
<fowlduck> maploin: and your terminal isn't in color now?
<Linux_Galore> kev1n: no
<ForgeAus> it seems like middle ground between many others
<kev1n> hahahaha
<pwn4tt4ck> no its english, some of us speak the spanish though
<ForgeAus> but it lacks features
<maploin> fowlduck: my terminal always had colors, just not vim
<hastesaver> pwn4tt4ck, but not here, please :-)
<fowlduck> maploin: hrm....
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: asi como este: http://docs.python.org/tut/node3.html
<pwn4tt4ck> wait
<kev1n> pwn4tt4ck: i know...it was my cryptic way of saying..please speak english
<jontec> Forgacius: I mean (assuming history stands and everything) that Windows stole their initial windows system from mac after apple gave them the rights or something for a year advance of office for the Macintosh
<fowlduck> maploin: then you can take that out of your .bashrc
<pwn4tt4ck> hastesaver: ok, not here
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: sorry, its five am, I'm running on nothing
<maploin> fowlduck: i already did that
<kev1n> pwn4tt4ck: np
<ForgeAus> lol jon then they successfully sued MS for making windows from it
<kev1n> its 8pm where i am
<ForgeAus> but MS still made more out of it than the lawsuit cost them!
<hastesaver> kev1n, sarcasm is bad. Plain speak is good. Cryptic speak is... ?
<pwn4tt4ck> kev1n: you are so lucky... dude I'm making coffee right now
<pwn4tt4ck> cryptic speak is as bad as espanish :D
<kev1n> :)
<pwn4tt4ck> si el puedo hablar cryptic, puedo hablar espanol
<pwn4tt4ck> jk
<pwn4tt4ck> I'll stop now
<pwn4tt4ck> el puedo, see that?? thats what happens at 5am with no coffee
<pwn4tt4ck> puede* and I'll be right back with some coffee
<jontec> lol.
<ForgeAus> no don't drink coffee! it stuffs up your sleeping cycles
<ForgeAus> besides for every amount of extra time coffee gives you, you need to pay it back into your sleep bank after!...
<fowlduck> maploin: I think /usr/share/vim/vimcurrent/debian.vim holds the problem, look what it's looking for to determin if it's a color terminal?
<fowlduck> maploin: and if you check out vimrc in the /etc/vim directory, you'll notice that it's running this config when it launches
<ForgeAus> hmmm vim emacs... hmmm... I think I'll stick with pico and kate!
* fowlduck uses textmate
<fowlduck> mac ftw
<maploin> fowlduck: thanks for all the help, gtg now
<fowlduck> maploin: take care
<jontec> ForgeAus: I know this is sacrligious... but I can't blame windows... I mean I can't image having windows without using the minimize, maximize, and close buttons... I still have my black and white macintosh II in my room. :D It survived Y2K no problem (though I don't know if Y2K was as big as they said it was... its like what my chemistry teacher said... with asbestos... it's a ton of asbestos and the particles in the air
<jontec> that causes problems not having stuff made out of it..... and even small exposure won't cause problems... it's the exposure over a prolonged period of time...) /ramble
<jontec> hey, fowlduck ... I have a problem with ls on a gentoo machine... anyway I could get it to do the color ls automatically and stilll accept commands... I was going to do a cheap symlink to a ls --color file.. but that doesn't accept directories :D
<hastesaver> Hi, my monitor settings are screwed up. In KDE's "Monitor and Display" System settings, under Choose Graphics card, should I choose i810 or "Intel 845"? I have a "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<pwn4tt4ck> ForgeAus: I'm on break from school, christmas holiday :D I have the next tomorrow night and the day after to catch up on sleep, unless its new years, in which case poo
<fowlduck> jontec: not a clue, my man
<malik__> hi there i am trying to install frostwire but instead of saving the file its opening it with kate and gives me the error that if i saved it it will be corrupted and then i am unable to install from it.............what do i do?
<fowlduck> jontec: google ftw
<jontec> fowlduck: okay :D I should probably try #gentoo. :D my sysadmin has been trying to fix it since day one... I want to fix it by surprise. :D
<fowlduck> hehe
<hastesaver> !frostwire | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fowlduck> hey, anyone know in what file TERM is set?
<hastesaver> malik__, are you following exactly those instructions?
<pwn4tt4ck> they have an opsour version of limewire? omg thats great
<jontec> well it's 5:00... I'm going to be hitting the sack soon... so if I logout unexpectantly... that's where I am.
<berylCuddly> the sack...
<berylCuddly> lol never heard that b4
<jontec> berylCuddly: shut up. :D
<fowlduck> really?
<jontec> lol. oh never mind...
<jontec> thought it was gonna be... never mind.
<fowlduck> hey, anyone know in what file the TERM environment variable is set?
<berylCuddly> i guess if ur camping in sleeping bags
<berylCuddly> anyways.
<jontec> anyone know what the TERM environment variable is?
<malik__> i tried to download the exe file from frostwire website n then saved it on my desktop and then tried to install it with sudo dpkg and also from kubuntu package menu option but no use
<fowlduck> jontec: thanks for bein a smart-alec ;)
<jontec> fowlduck: well I don't know
<kev1n> malik_..... the exe file or the .deb file?
<kev1n> jontec: are you going to be in the sack by yourself?
<jontec> dude... .hack//roots is on... I didn't even know it'd been released in america
<jontec> kev1n: well yes... I hope I don't find anyone unexpected in it...
<malik__> its .deb file but it automatically gets open with kate n it says its a bin file and will be corrupted if i saved it.......but i saved it nonetheless.....but it doesnt install
<kev1n> jontec: kewl...
<kev1n> malik_: have a look at this...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: I'm staying up all night while I still can. :D I figure in 20 years I wont have the energy to stay up all night and pull a full work day the next day :D lol
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: well I stopped working at 11:30 ish...
<malik__> i looked at it but the version on ubuntu site is old
<berylCuddly> malik_ can't u just right click the frostwire deb file
<fowlduck> bah
<fowlduck> works now
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: when my processor would only run at 800Mhz and my swap was dead.
<fowlduck> stupid
<berylCuddly> malik_ and then install it there
<fowlduck> too bad maploin isn't here still, i figured out his problem
<berylCuddly> malik_ under kubuntu package manager
<malik__> tried both ways ........right click and also from terminal
<berylCuddly> was there error msg in terminal?
<malik__> yes
<berylCuddly> could u paste it, thx
<berylCuddly> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: it stinks.... because I was being very productive.... OH! and an rails migration to a database wasn't working (straight from the frickin' book)
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: it all went downhill from there
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec:  lol. I deliver pizza for a living and work on websites on the side. :\ I was in the middle of my shift and my clutch gave out. I managed to get my car home on hopes and dreams, and a good prayer, but its not runnin anymore until I can get a new clutch
<fowlduck> yeah....thereis no kubuntu package manager
<fowlduck> there is adept
<fowlduck> which sucks
<fowlduck> a lot
<berylCuddly> i meant kubuntu package menu on the deb file, if u were talking to me
<berylCuddly> =)
<fowlduck> lol, ok
<fowlduck> but adept still sucks
<fowlduck> a lot
<malik__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39440/
<pwn4tt4ck> if you run kde on ubuntu it becomes kubuntu... if you run kde on damnSmallLinux, does it become kdamnSmallLinux?
<berylCuddly> k
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: wow. I really need to learn how to drive a clutch... it's killing my and my academic rival can drive one... and I can't... so yeah
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: no... it becomes crap with a candy coating...
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: its not that hard. Push clutch, let go of gas, move to next gear.
<fowlduck> jontec: manuals are overrated
<fowlduck> jontec: I used to own all manual transmission vehicles
<jontec> me*
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: lol, and stick takes a fair amount of practice but its not dificil by any means
<fowlduck> it's annoying by all means though
<pwn4tt4ck> only when your clutch goes
<pwn4tt4ck> :\
<pwn4tt4ck> like mine
<jontec> fowlduck, pwn4tt4ck: wait... there's a difference between stick and clutch...? hmm.. interesting
<fowlduck> as soon as you don't need to own old cars, get an automatic, imo
<pwn4tt4ck> the clutch is the pedal, the stick is the thing you move to get the gears to change
<fowlduck> manuals have three pedals and a stick
<berylCuddly> hey malik_ i did the right click thing and it seems to work for me
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: you know all these 'street racers'? none of them can outshift an automatic :D but some of them come damn close
<berylCuddly> malik_ when i start frostwire it just says i don't have JRE, but shows me a link to upgrade JRE, not the same as wwhat u encountered
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: I just hate manuals in traffic
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: well, yeah... I thought that you meant that it was a design difference... like we have an automatic then we have a clutch and then we have a stick... but okay. :D
<malik__> berylCuddly: how do u download it thought?........damn thing always gets open with kate on my system
<berylCuddly> malik_ maybe try uninstall whatever u installed now with dpkg -r, then do the right click method?
<pwn4tt4ck> are we allowed to cuss in here? I wouldnt drop any f bombs but, is damn ok?
<berylCuddly> let me see
<dope> what's a good program for viewing a webcam on a remote computer?
<fowlduck> dope:  firefox
<fowlduck> dope:  just have your webcam publish a snapshot from the webcam every couple of minutes
<berylCuddly> malik_ just now it's opening with kate, but the first time i did it, there was no kate
<dope> is there no better way?
<berylCuddly> malik_ wierd, so i'm not sure
<pwn4tt4ck> between me and my stoner brother, the christmas food went away in a hurry
<fowlduck> dope:  there might be, but that's the way I would do it...then again, i'm a geek
<dope> :/
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: you should join my website
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: should I?
<fowlduck> oh joy!
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: yes, the greatest choice you will ever have to choose... that is... behind every other choice in life... but still... remysheppard dot com
<pwn4tt4ck> Quick! Guess my name!
<berylCuddly> malik_ if ur still here, i found workaround, all u had to do is right click the link, and go open with firefox webbrowser
<berylCuddly> malik_ that way u start downloading instead of previewing with kate
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: Tom Cruise?
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: wow! You're good... how did you know!?
<berylCuddly> malik__ not sure if ur name has two dashes, but my msg above might help
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: no use in hiding it now
<pwn4tt4ck|i> wait
<malik__> yes checking that thanx mate
<berylCuddly> np, hopefully that helps
<fowlduck> i: uhh, if I joined your forum i would probably never come back, i have a terrible memory and i find habits hard to pick up
<pwn4tt4ck> I was going to change my nick to i<3scientology, but it didnt work
<berylCuddly> lol
<berylCuddly> i don't think they allow signs
<malik__> berylCuddly: although i have kmldonkey working perfectly on my system........do u think that i need frostwire though?
<berylCuddly> i tried to use (='.'=) as my screen name
<pwn4tt4ck> berylCuddly: that was the problem
<Pensa`MIA> how to delete all kicker data and reset it to factory default?
<Pensa`MIA> because mine just went off screen :)
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: plz? you dont have to come back, just make it look like people come to my site lmao. naw you dont have to join
<berylCuddly> malik__ i'm not sure about that, sorrie
<ForgeAus> lol windows firefox  doesn't want to update to 2.0 yet
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: or it won't update to 2.0 by design
<berylCuddly> they need to update the themes on kde-look lol, so they can fit firefox 2.0
<ForgeAus> possibly
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: likely
<pwn4tt4ck> just use konqueror?
<fowlduck> ewww
<fowlduck> please don't make me hit you
<pwn4tt4ck> I like it
<fowlduck> masochist
* pwn4tt4ck hides from fowlduck
<berylCuddly> i hate the startup screen of konquerer, blue, light blue crap
<pwn4tt4ck> I like blue :\
<berylCuddly> me too
<fowlduck> I like mexican food
<berylCuddly> but the konqueror startup screen blue looks cheapish =
<fowlduck> a lot
<berylCuddly> i like shiny things =)
<berylCuddly> lol
<pwn4tt4ck> this is the first channel I've ever been too that I havent been scared of. every other channel is like 'OMG I GOT SO MANY CC'S TODAY!!! OMG I'M A HAXOR!'
<pwn4tt4ck> so, thank you all for being nice
<jontec> CC?
<Pensa`MIA> how to delete all kicker data and reset it to factory default?
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: credit cards
<jontec> cubic centimeter?
<jontec> oh
<berylCuddly> factory? hehe
<Pensa`MIA> :)
<pwn4tt4ck> lol
<fowlduck> Chunky Concubines?
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: again, credit cards
<pwn4tt4ck> I dont know who brags about chunky concubines
<aseigo> Pensa`MIA: delete ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker
<fowlduck> pwn4tt4ck: i suppose there has to be a channel for everything
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: this is the internet
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: there probably is :\
<aseigo> pwn4tt4ck: sir mix-a-lot?
<malik__> whats the delete command with purge?
<pwn4tt4ck> #sir.mix-a-lot :\
<aseigo> "i like big butts and i can't deny ..." =)
<fowlduck> uhh, what?
<pwn4tt4ck> you got the lyric wrong >_<
<fowlduck> all you otha brothas can't deny
<aseigo> ah, right.. and i can not lie
<pwn4tt4ck> everyone should type /j #sir.mix-a-lot
* aseigo quietly ducks back out of the channel
<fowlduck> i joined up
<fowlduck> where is everyone else?
<pwn4tt4ck> dunno
<fowlduck> obviously they're not cool
<fowlduck> anyways
<pwn4tt4ck> is jontec still here?
<jontec_> .hack conglomerate... happy communist america to all :D.... (goodnight... morning... whatever)
<jontec_> yes
<jontec_> no
<jontec_> bye :D
<jontec_> any last words?
<pwn4tt4ck> yes
<pwn4tt4ck> umm
<pwn4tt4ck> take care?
<jontec_> k then
<dope> i can't connect to my remote pc :|
<syed> any idea about irc channel for python
<Pensacola> thx, it worked :)
<syed> [Channel] : what should i do to get identified to that channel, i am using kubuntu-konversation
<pwn4tt4ck> syed: what do you mean?
<syed> pwn4tt4ck: i want to login to irc channel for python, can u pls tell the irc node for it
<cntb> on default install some help not available
<dope> maybe my internet connection at home died
<dope> i can't ping my ip
<cntb> when accessing via Kde start help
<Pensacola> remember to always lock the kicker taskbar, else it acts really strange and dissappears sometimes :)
<syed> pwn4tt4ck: also i would like to know how to login using it
<cntb> what is the name of apt-get install package for kde help ?
<pwn4tt4ck> syed: oh do you know the name of the channel?
<syed> pwn4tt4ck: i dont know
<pwn4tt4ck> syed: type in /j #python
<berylCuddly> yay i was able to successfully install java runtime environement!! with synaptic, adept do suck, last time i tried with adept it froze on the agree to license page =)
<pwn4tt4ck> berylCuddly: how did you do that!? I havent been able to install jre yet
<berylCuddly> do u use kubuntu edgy?
<pwn4tt4ck> ummm
<berylCuddly> well seeing this is kubuntu forum, do u use edgy/
<pwn4tt4ck> I just updated to kubuntu a few days ago from ubuntu and gnome
<berylCuddly> or dapper
<pwn4tt4ck> I dont know
<pwn4tt4ck> let me check
<berylCuddly> kk
<syed> pwn4tt4ck: it states, " [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel"
<pwn4tt4ck> syed: you're in konversation?
<pwn4tt4ck> syed: and you're trying to join the #python channel?
<pwn4tt4ck> berylCuddly: how do you check what version of kubuntu you run?... cause idk
<berylCuddly> pwn4att4ck i was gonna ask u lol, especially after u said u were gonna go check, let me google
<syed> pwn4tt4ck: yes i am in konversation
<syed> pwn4tt4ck: yes i want to join python channel
<pwn4tt4ck> syed: click this ---> #python
<berylCuddly> pw4att4ck  type the following in konsole and hit enter: less /etc/debian_version
<pwn4tt4ck> berylCuddly: thx
<berylCuddly> np, learnt something myself lol
<syed_> pwn4tt4ck: even after clicking this, it states the same
<pwn4tt4ck> it tells me this: testing unstable (break) debian version END
<berylCuddly> hmm let me google more than
<pwn4tt4ck> Whats the error one more time?
<berylCuddly> ur prolly on edgy, but one sec
<pwn4tt4ck> syed_: can you tell me what the error is again?
<syed_> pwn4tt4ck: it states that "You need to be identified to join the channel".
<pwn4tt4ck> oh
<pwn4tt4ck> syed_: I got it
<pwn4tt4ck> syed_:  type this: /ns register <password> <email>
<pwn4tt4ck> syed_: replace <password> with a password and <email> with your email
<berylCuddly> pwn4tt4ck anyway edgy/dapper shouldn't matter that much, ur on kubuntu right, so this is what I did: go to adept manager, search for synaptic, install that using adept manager, then open synaptic, search for jre in synaptic, check to install jre, then after jre download and during the install process, click the triangle below the status bar to see details, u'll see a blue screen that u need to click ok on in order to proceed,
<berylCuddly> to click ok, just press tab, then hit enter, and then agree to whatever else it asks u to do, and u should be ok
<pwn4tt4ck> syed_: then type /j #python
<berylCuddly> i think the problem i had with adept-manager was that i couldn't click ok for some reason, and that's why it stalled on adept-manager, luckily this time it worked for me, hopefully it'll work for u 2
<pwn4tt4ck> berylCuddly: and to think I was trying to download things from sunmicrosystems
<berylCuddly> o hehe
<pwn4tt4ck> well check it out, I already have it installed
<berylCuddly> lol nice
<berylCuddly> do u know what kmldonkey is?
<pwn4tt4ck> syed_: did you get it?
<pwn4tt4ck> berylCuddly: nope
<berylCuddly> i think malik mentioned it
<berylCuddly> cool
<pwn4tt4ck> its weird to think that I could go to bed now and wake up at noon and still be tired lol
<pwn4tt4ck> hahaha, my bro is waking up. I remember when he went to bed a few hours back
<berylCuddly> !kmldonkey
<ubotu> kmldonkey: KDE GUI for MLDonkey. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 853 kB, installed size 2932 kB
<berylCuddly> !MLDonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MLDonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwn4tt4ck> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pwn4tt4ck> he lies...
<pwn4tt4ck> all-knowing, pish
<berylCuddly> btw googled MLDonkey wiki, it == edonkey + lots others
<pwn4tt4ck> !edonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berylCuddly> think i'll install kmldonkey now
<pwn4tt4ck> I thought you were all knowing, !ubotu
<berylCuddly> !emule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwn4tt4ck> !e-ubotu.is.a.liar
<pwn4tt4ck> OMG
<pwn4tt4ck> he sent me a PM
<pwn4tt4ck> and it said, "I'm only a bot, plz dont think I'm intelligent:
<pwn4tt4ck> 06:06]  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your momma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwn4tt4ck> :D
<pwn4tt4ck> syed__: did it work?
<syed__> pwn4tt4ck: i am sorry to say, but still i am not able to connect.. can u tell me what should i do first
<pwn4tt4ck> did you register your username?
<syed__> how should i do that
<pwn4tt4ck> type /msg nickserv register 1234
<pwn4tt4ck> 1234 is your password
<fowlduck> don't forget to identify afterwards
<pwn4tt4ck> then type /msg nickserv identify 1234
<pwn4tt4ck> then type /j #python
<pwn4tt4ck> if you do it just like that, you should be good
<pwn4tt4ck> syed made it!!
<lord_kodak> I think I'm the only one that gets it
<pwn4tt4ck> brb
<pwn4tt4ck> aaaaaaaaand its dead
<pwn4tt4ck> hey syed
<pwn4tt4ck> k I'm going to bed
<llutz> Moin
<pwn4tt4ck> time for bed
* pwn4tt4ck shouts goodnight to everyone
<tamacracker> why won't firefox open .php pages but instead makes you download it and not have a prog to open it?
<bobby> how can i compile gtk apps on kubuntu?
<tamacracker> hm.. seems like everyone's asleep
<tamacracker> #ubuntu
<bobby> the necicary files for pkg-config seem to be missing
<bobby> try /join first
<BeLinux> hello
<BeLinux> this Adept manager confuses me
<BeLinux> i find synaptic easier....
<bobby> adept tryed to remove half my system lasttime i tried it since that i only use apt
* Ash-Fox shakes his head... Him: "I like Apple's single mouse button, it's a lot better. I always have one hand on the keyboard and one hand on the mouse anyway." Me: "As opposed to two hands on the mouse?" Him: "Yes."
<BeLinux> i cannotz find apt
<BeLinux> is it in kubuntu 5.10?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<Ash-Fox> If you're typing the command, you most likely mean 'apt-get', not 'apt'.
<bobby> what do you mean by that can not find apt?
<Jucato> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bobby> apt-cache search <phrase> is also verry helpfull
<BeLinux> ok..
<BeLinux> i see..that is a command line only tool?
<bobby> yes
<bobby> adept is gui frontend
<Ash-Fox> Many people use adept for installing/uninstalling/upgrading packages graphically on Kubuntu
<bobby> synaptics is the gtk frontend
<BeLinux> can i use synaptic? i know it from pclinuxos and like it. its very easy.
<BeLinux> i dont get adept..
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<BeLinux> sorry asking silly questions..but i just left windows world
<bobby> yes you can i would recomend it even
<Ash-Fox> 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' from a terminal if it isn't already installed
<Ash-Fox> I would recommend you upgrade to 6.10 though...
<BeLinux> now since 2 weeks on linux only
<BeLinux> yes..but
<bobby> np at all ubuntu is a beginners distro
<BeLinux> i read that it is a risk to do that
<BeLinux> to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10
<bobby> that is so easy to install that beginners prefere it
<Ash-Fox> BeLinux, do tell you the truth.. I just install over it with the newer install cd
<BeLinux> so easy?
<BeLinux> 6.10 cd in the drive and thats it?
<BeLinux> will update everything autom.?
<Hobbsee> BeLinux: you need to go from 5.10 --> 6.06 --> 6.10, else you get dependancy problems.
<g-henna> hi everyone!
<BeLinux> and do i need an upgrade to 6.10?
<Ash-Fox> BeLinux, if you want the more refined software.. yes.
<BeLinux> i would like to get new kontact and koffice then i will be happy..i could do that within 5.10 or?
<g-henna> i just bought a new printer, an hewlett-packard business inkjet 1000 and connected it via usb to my router, which i'm printing to using cups from my kubuntu machine
<Ash-Fox> I don't think you can get the new kontact or koffice from 5.10, unless you compile them from scratch.
<BeLinux> (i am lagging occasionally up to 2-3 minutes, so dont wonder about my  delays)
<bobby> how can i see what version i got?
<g-henna> via socket://192...:9100
<BeLinux> hobbsee.. got it
<Ash-Fox> g-henna, okay?
<g-henna> now the problem is that when printing pdf files from kpdf that contain formulas (from latex), then there are white boxes within some of the formulas
<Hobbsee> Ash-Fox: correct.  you dont want to.
<g-henna> same from xpdf
<g-henna> i use the hpijs driver for that printer
<g-henna> i mean, everything looks fine, except for half deltas or half sum-signs
<BeLinux> i have xubuntu 6.06..can i do an upgrade of Kubuntu with it??
<g-henna> any idea what could cause/fix this?
<Ash-Fox> BeLinux, in my opinion, you're better off doing a clean install, that way you don't get anything murky left behind.
<BeLinux> if not i have to download the cd ...ufff....
<adz21c> BeLinux: yes u can to m knowledge
<Ash-Fox> BeLinux, no, that will install xubuntu 6.06
<Ash-Fox> Converting then to kubuntu, requires some heavy terminal usage and lots of downloading, you're better off downloading the kubuntu cd
<Hobbsee> BeLinux: you could just back up your data and do a clean install of 6.10, if you wanted to.
* Ash-Fox agrees with Hobbsee's reccommendation.
<g-henna> odd, only special characters like big parentheses (or deltas, or greek letters) are cut in half some times
<g-henna> which is stupid for equations, because i cannot understand it at all if it isn't complete...
<g-henna> or is there any better place to ask?
<Lynoure> g-henna: If you do not get an answer here, try on the Linux printing site
<BeLinux> can i run the newest KDE and koffice with kubuntu 5.10 and all the other software? if yes i dont need to upgrade again?
<ForgeAus> BeLinux, um try backports?
<BeLinux> what do you mean?
<BeLinux> what is that?
<ForgeAus> whats 5.10? dapper badger???
<fdoving> BeLinux: you need to upgrade if you don't want to make the packages yourself.
<fdoving> 5.10 is breezy.
<BeLinux> i see..s o that means the newest KDE and kontact etc...doesnt run on old versions?
<ForgeAus> ok breezy if it has adept add the backports repository
<g-henna> Lynoure: do they have an irc channel?
<Lynoure> g-henna: I do not know.
<BeLinux> like kontact for 6.06 doesnt run on 5.10? i understand that reight?
<fdoving> BeLinux: correct.
<BeLinux> i tried pclinuxos and there it was possible to update to the newest KDE desktop
<BeLinux> with synaptic..so this is not possible in kubuntu?
<g-henna> BeLinux: KDE depends on a lot of libraries. so if you wanted the newest KDE, you would also need the newest KDE libraries. these, in turn, depend on other much newer libraries... and if you try to upgrade all of them, i promise, you're better off with a new install
<Jucato> depends if the latest KDE packages are available for that particular release
<g-henna> and then, remember to create a /home partition
<BeLinux> maybe i dont get the logic behind this..
<Ash-Fox> KDE is very low memory.
<BeLinux> for me as user..i could see that in pclinuxos i could upgrade to the newest KDE etc...
<Hobbsee> BeLinux: for the later releases, kubuntu.org has later repositories of kde.
<Hobbsee> BeLinux: but not for breezy
<Hobbsee> BeLinux: i'd expect you werent 3 releases behind on pclinuxos
<bobby> how can i see what kubuntu release im working on?
<Hobbsee> bobby: cat /etc/release
<Hobbsee> or help, about
<Jucato> Hobbsee: lsb_release -a
<bobby> ty
<Hobbsee> oh wait, help, about will just tell you your kde version
<BeLinux> so 2 different concepts
<TheGateKeeper> BeLinux, what version of kde do you want?
<BeLinux> hobbsee, i tried 0.93a.its very nice and easy..but so slow on my computer
<BeLinux> kubuntu is faster
<Jucato> BeLinux: well, you have to get used to the concept that different Linux distributions package and release software differently
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: nothing that's provided for breezy.
<deathplanter> hi guys,anyone knows how to run first-start kde wizard in ubuntu?
<deathplanter> kubuntu*
<bobby> 6.10 :)
<Jucato> deathplanter: install kpersonalizer and run it
<deathplanter> Jucato: thx
<tobre> Hi
<BeLinux> TheGateKeeper: all i need, really is newest Kontact, Koffice..and an easy way of updating it. also i want to install own programs like Skype without problems etc,.
<BeLinux> wondering if this can be done with Kubuntu 5.10 without upgrading again..like in windows..again and again
<Hobbsee> BeLinux: FYI, the support for 5.10 (breezy) ends in...ah...april, anyway
<bobby> im glad i didnt put gentoo on this laptop installing emacs from cvs takes its time
<Hobbsee> the long time releases are supported for longer (3 years on desktop, 5 on server)
<Hobbsee> bobby: haha, yeah
<BeLinux> thats sentence sounds familiar to me (window$) ;)
<tobre> I have a strange problem. When I suspend my laptop, kubuntu is not suspended, but it just locks up computer. Screen saver comes up and computer is locked.
<tobre> What might be the reason?
<TheGateKeeper> BeLinux, the problem you have with (k)ubuntu is there upgrade release cycle, if you want to get off this merry go round you need to installl another distro, sabayon & zenwalk may well be good candidates
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: dapper isnt so bad.  2 and a half years of support left
<jerp> there's an upgrade guide to edgy on this page,  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<Hobbsee> jerp: yes, *from* dapper, ie, 6.06
<bobby> difference from windows is that supporting somethig for or 3 years are quite a few packages
<bobby> releases*
<TheGateKeeper> Hobbsee, & after 2.5 years what happens, direct upgrade or fresh install?  My money is on the latter
<tobre> So, anybody doesn't have same issue?
<BeLinux> gatekeeper. i like kubuntu because its fast and stable on my computer. but those are my requirements..i understand every release is a "closed" package. but still ican install own programs like Skype and WINE without problems right? i will try 6.06 as suggested.
<BeLinux> i like pclinuxos as well..but its unfortunately so slow
<bobby> omg pentium 3 650 mhz
<bobby> i still find kde to load slow
<bobby> gnome is way faster
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: upgrade to the next long time support release.
<TheGateKeeper> BeLinux, (k)ubuntu is not exactly fast, there are others that are MUCH faster
<Hobbsee> bobby: better to run xfce on that
<BeLinux> for me its ok..
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: kde doesnt really get much faster.
<BeLinux> but so silly that Kontact in kubuntu 5.10 has no possibility to import outlook express mails!!
<BeLinux> thats why i asked about upgrading to a newer version of kontact (there u can import mails from OE)
<php-freak> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<php-freak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobby> Hobbsee: i need a full blown DE on this one since its not my laptop but from a buddy of mine who can barely manage in windows
<BeLinux> i am stucked, anyways i will upgrade to 6.06 , hopefully nothign gets broken
<Hobbsee> bobby: ah
<TheGateKeeper> Hobbsee, well, you want to see speed, install kubuntu & arch linux with a KDE desktop on the same pc, then get your stop watch out :-)
<bobby> Hobbsee: on my gentoo desktop i use fluxbox
<TheGateKeeper> brb
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: ahh, so we should look at nicking patches from arch.  i know we're comparable to suse
<Jucato> Hobbsee: we are? :O
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah...well...they dont have any performance patches in suse that we arent using too now - they all got pushed to upstream kde
* Hobbsee asked, in dapper and edgy development
<Jucato> aaah
<g-henna> guys, i'm getting sick... already pdf2ps creates these white boxes, so i can see them with gv in theps file...
<g-henna> now what's that? internally, pdfs are converted to ps before printing, right?
<BeLinux> who knows a very good Text-Only brower for Kubuntu
<BeLinux> except Lynx
<deathplanter> links? ;P
<deathplanter> or elinks!
<deathplanter> afk
<Jucato> w3m? elinks? links2?
<Hobbsee> elinks is good
<Hobbsee> w3m confuses me :(
<dropsl> hi
<BeLinux> ok
<Hobbsee> links2 is also good
<bobby> on gentoo i could get kde and friends in my own language how can i do that on kubuntu?
<dropsl> does anyone know a program which can merge several mpeg1 files?
<g-henna> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-de/en/jp...
<malik_> how do i access kwallet thingy?
<malik_> the thing which stores all the passwords
<php-freak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cntb> today I want to install  scanner SANE lan sharing
<Hobbsee> malik_: run kwalletmanager
<cntb> should not be complicated
<BeLinux> see you later, thanks for your help
<cntb> for scanner sharing will follow "How to share a scanner on your network"
<cntb> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/13/1751234
<php-freak> reading makes you smart :)
<php-freak> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<php-freak> Hmm someone recommended me to something, I'm having problems with my sound, playing videos through firefox
<bobby> php-freak: what kind of video?
<php-freak> well i want all of them to work, but hold on il check
<php-freak> its not flash
<php-freak> just regular video
<php-freak> http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&q=matt+cutts&btnG=Google+Search&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv for example go there, none of them videos have sound when I play them
<bobby> and what are you using to play the vids?
<TheGateKeeper> Hobbsee, not a question of nicking patches, but what would be good is if (k)ubuntu was better optimised for various platforms, arch is quick because it is optimsed for i686
<bobby> erm that is flash php-freak
<php-freak> firefox
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: there's a long thread on the ubuntu-devel mailing list about whether the i686 / i386 really makes much difference.  the answer was "not enough of a difference" - ie, no percievable difference for the user
<bobby> plays the video trough flash
<php-freak> okay, I just installed flash
<php-freak> maybe i need to restart my system first.
<eric__> ih
<php-freak> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eric__> hi*
<nagyv> hello! I am just going to install kubuntu dapper to my friend from a live cd, but he already has a home partition. Is the live cd clever enough? Will I have the chance to select partitioning, or should I use the alternate install cd?
<php-freak> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bobby> php-freak: in linux that isnt nesisary normaly and kubuntu has flash installed by default
<php-freak> well I'm not getting sound from it
<php-freak> all my other sounds works fine
<crimsun> bobby: err, by default? Are you sure?
<jerp> nagy, that live cd is not what you want use the alternate
<jerp> alternate will let you select the partitions
<crimsun> (since when were multiverse packages seeded in -desktop?)
<TheGateKeeper> Hobbsee, I put arch on a P3 & it was noticable quicker, in fact the time to boot up & the time for kubuntu to boot up on a MUCH faster machine (Athlon XP2200) wasn't much in it, trust me (k)ubuntu is SLOW
<hume> hi... i have problems with knetworkmanager. Every time I boot and am to log into my encrypted network, I first have to type in the wallet password, and then the WEP key - that seem not to be stored in wallet. Anyone can help me out?
<bobby> crimsun: i have just installed ubuntu and i could play that video so im sure
<php-freak> bobby: it said something about to make sure multiverse pakcages are installed, so im installing them
<bobby> kubuntu*
<crimsun> bobby: you didn't use easyubuntu or automatix or something?
<bobby> ok
<crimsun> bobby: because I'm the flashplugin-nonfree maintainer, and I -know- it's not installed by default.
<bobby> dont even know what those things are
<Hobbsee> TheGateKeeper: fair enough.
<Jucato> it's not installed by default. but in Edgy, there's a small script that asks you if you want to install Flash when you first encounter Flash content using Konqueor
<bobby> crimsun: all i did was trow in the kubuntu 6.1 cd and it works out of the box
<drkm> has anyone experienced problems with downloading from rapidshare with KGet?
<Jucato> Konqueror*
<crimsun> TheGateKeeper: you'll find the metric that Ben used; feel free to refute them, though I'll caution you that optimising for i686 is a lost cause.
<nagyv> and which kubuntu would you recommend to a non-power user? (dapper or edgy? I use edgy, but I was upgrading, and I can imagine, that a new install is much better)
<bobby> havent seen that one script
<hume> anyone can help me with kwallet? I have to type in my WEP network key every time even though it is saved in kwallet....
<Jucato> bobby: the scripts pops up a dialog box
<Jucato> er.. the script... it's not something you have to run manually
<nagyv> sorry, was anybody answering me? (my konversation freezed :( )
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun, all I know is that (k)ubuntu is slow in comaprison to some other distro's like arch, I don't precisely know what they are doing to get their speed, but (k)ubuntu devs could learn something from it
<php-freak> okay I got it working
<php-freak> alsa enabler
<jerp> nagy, use the latest and greatest if your system is current
<php-freak> don't look like his mouth is moving with the sound in my video
<bobby> Jucato: i understand that and havent seen it
<TheGateKeeper> I have personal experience so trying to persuade me otherwise is definately a LOST cause
<andreasw> hi
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab > TheGateKeeper
<bobby> php-freak: sound on kubuntu is a bit tricky i guess still cant play media streams in amarox for some reason
<jerp> nagy, use the latest and greatest if your system is current, but remember Dapper has LTS status
<drkm> does anyone know how to get KGet to work with rapidshare.. it loads the download but only downloads the HTML file not the actual file it should be getting ?
* Rob-West is now going to sleep bbl
<Hobbsee> drkm: you tend to need to look for a "direct download" link, and feed it that
<Hobbsee> drkm: asking the same question in 2 places is kinda annoying too, btw
<drkm> Hobb: thats what I'm doing.. I can't see why it would be downloading the HTML still
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<drkm> ?
<sivaji> ple some one help me
<plbgnr> pls everyone... I have this http://paste.uni.cc/12506 tv tuner and want to use it ;)  which module should I use to achieve that?
<sivaji> can u  help me
<tsdgeos> sivaji: don't ask to ask, just ask
<sivaji> i dont know i to run a c program
<sivaji> i dont know how to run a c program
<andreasw> sivaji: chmod +x foo.c
<andreasw> a.out I mean ^^
<andreasw> than ./a.out
<andreasw> Have you already compiled the program sivaji?
<sivaji> yes i got that a.out executablefile where i can see my out put
<sivaji> yes
<andreasw> ok than ./a.out should run the program
<sivaji> how to run that when i tried to run in consol it disappears from directory
<ahead> 
<sivaji> i got *. o file also
<Lynoure> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> !cn
<andreasw> sivaji: is this your own C program or did you download it from someone?
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sivaji> it my own hello world program
<ahead> 
<ahead> thank you very much
<andreasw> well did you try running ./a.out ?
<Lynoure> ahead: feel free to ask questions in English here, too :)
<sivaji> consol says there is no such directory /a.out but i could see that in same directory
<tsdgeos> sivaji: ./ the dot is important
<ahead> i want to ask a question in english ,but .......
<hume> i have a i have problems playing dvds - do I have to manually install libdvdcss in some way to get a sharp picture?
<TheGateKeeper> hume, I thiught you needed libdvdcss to get dvd playback, in any event I would recommend installling it
<TheGateKeeper> intsalling*
<TheGateKeeper> crap I can't type
<hume> TheGateKeeper, ok, i installed the package libdvdcss through apt-get, but isn't there a script I have to run manually after that, somewhere?
<TheGateKeeper> hume, not that I am aware of
<umalone> Can someone tell me how to make an external ntfs usb drive writable? It's read-only as it is now.
<hume> ok.. testing again
<umalone> I was told that I need to install ntfs-3g package
<umalone> but what to do after that is installed?
<hume> TheGateKeeper, no better image, I'm afraid, unsharp and "shadowy" image... any ideas+
<hume> ?
<TheGateKeeper> repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<umalone> I've just installed the ntfs-3g package here...
<umalone> I just don't know what to do next.
<TheGateKeeper> hume, never really had a problem so sorry, no, other might however
<umalone> chmod doesn't seem to work
<hume> anyone got ideas on how to solve bad images when playing dvds?
<TheGateKeeper> umalone, not used the package myself, just know of it's existance
<umalone> alright. I'll hunt for more info
<umalone> Thanks anyway.
<cntb> for scanner sharing will follow "How to share a scanner on your network" http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/13/1751234
<cntb> for scanner sharing will follow "How to share a scanner on your network" http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/13/1751234
<cntb> sorry for repeating
<cntb> also found and will try sanetwain bridge
<cntb> over the networking windows scanning from scanner connected to linux
<cntb> http://sanetwain.ozuzo.net/
<sivaji> ivaji> i yet to learn c program
<sivaji> [Sat Dec 30 2006]  [19:12:47]  <sivaji> u
<sivaji> [Sat Dec 30 2006]  [19:12:51]  <andreasw> for GUIs it isn't used very often
<sivaji> [Sat Dec 30 2006]  [19:13:12]  <andreasw> but in embedded systems for example in cars, trains and so on
<sivaji> [Sat Dec 30 2006]  [19:13:17]  <andreasw> it is used very often
<sivaji> [Sat Dec 30 2006]  [19:13:33]  <andreasw> because it is not only fast but also produces very small programs
<sivaji> [Sat Dec 30 2006]  [19:13:56]  <andreasw> In some environments space is very important.
<sivaji> [Sat Dec 30 2006]  [19:14:10]  <sivaji> what is GNU i come across this very often but i dont know
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<aurka> Hello everybody, how can I find out whether I have CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER compiled as a module or into kernel (in a generic distro kernel, not compiled by me)...?
<sivaji> andreaws
<sivaji> andreaws
<sivaji> are u there
<sivaji> NickServ- The nickname [sivaji]  is already registered but cannt communicate with others ple some one help me
<sivaji> NickServ- The nickname [sivaji]  is already registered but cannt communicate with others ple some one help me
<gnomefreak> sivaji: that would mean someone else owns it or you havent identified to nickserv
<sivaji> no just before i am chating with   a person by mistake i closed window when i came back i cannt
<sonicGB> sivaji: /msg nickserv help
<cntb> sivaji: /msg nickserv id p455w0rd
<gnomefreak> yes i see your pm but i allow all pms
<sivaji>  sivaji: /msg nickserv id p455w0rd i cannot understand say clearly
<sivaji> gnomefreak help me to be in touch with others
<gnomefreak> sivaji: if someone owns that name you cant
<sivaji> no just five minutes back i am chatting with someone with same name
<sivaji> now i can i get back
<sivaji> gnomefreak help me
<gnomefreak> sivaji: since someone else owns the name you CANT have it
<gnomefreak> there is nothing i can do about that
<gnomefreak> hint register a different name
<gnomefreak> sivaji: best place to help you would be #freenode-social
<cntb> sivaji: why not have several registered nicks
<sivaji> i dont know how to register
<gnomefreak> sivaji: /msg nickserv register help
<mc__> Hello im using 6.10 on a notebook,and my keyboard doesnt work properly. Keystrokes with ALT dont work.
<cntb> gnomefreak: dont they ask you why gnomefreak on kubunut?
<gnomefreak> cntb: doesnt matter i have many names
<cntb> me too gnomefreak
<cntb> sivaji:  soon will have more
<sivaji> what ? soon will have more
<sivaji> i cant understand
<cntb> sivaji:  being osessive about nick can lead you nowhere
<cntb> follow me sivaji
<sivaji> yes tell me
<cntb> first chage nick now
<sivaji> how to do that
<cntb>  write  /nick newnick
<cntb> do it
<sivaji>  /nick newnick
<cntb> haha
<cntb> now your nick is newnick
<sivaji> haha
<cntb> invent something in place of newnick
<sivaji> ok then
<gnomefreak> sivaji: no space infront of / and change newnick to a nick you would like
<cntb> well first char is /
<cntb> watch me changing sivaji
<cntb> doing /nick linopil
<linopil> gnomefreak is now thunderstruck
<gnomefreak> nop eim back :)
<linopil> and cntb is linopil sivaji
<sivaji> am i writ
<sivaji> i am still getting sivaji y ?
<linopil> think fast and do carefully sivaji
<linopil> haha yes
<gnomefreak> sivaji: you cant use the same name you are using now
<linopil> simply write command /nick sivaji-ubuntu
<gnomefreak> brb going for smoke
<linopil> I just invented you a nick
<linopil> o/ gnomefreak
<sivaji-ubuntu> y
<sivaji-ubuntu> yes thank u
<sivaji-ubuntu> linopil still cannot chat will oters
<sivaji-ubuntu> linopil still cannot chat will others
<sivaji-ubuntu> do some thing
<linopil> hi
<Lynoure> sivaji-ubuntu: you cannot chat with others where?
<linopil> good first step
<linopil> now sivaji-ubuntu do next step
<sivaji-ubuntu> tell me
<linopil> which is :
<sivaji-ubuntu> which is:
<sivaji-ubuntu> are u there
<linopil>  -- wait
<linopil> again
<linopil>  write /msg nickserv register sivajissmartpassword6to8characters
<sivaji>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<linopil> sivaji: ?
<linopil> start the line with /msg
<sivaji> just now i tried
<linopil> put in "what you exactly tried"
<gnomefreak> replace <password> with a password of your choice
<linopil> go PM with me to try registered
<linopil> [16:19]  <-> sivaji> private
<sivaji> <linopil> [16:19]  <-> sivaji> private ??????????/
<linopil> msg me /msg linopil something
<g-henna> maaan, i love unix :-) "cp -ruv /etc /media/usbdisk" -- ever tried *that* with windows? :-)
<gnomefreak> you cant
<sivaji> y
<gnomefreak> g-henna: windows doesnt have /etc
<linopil> did you try to PM sivaji ?
<g-henna> and afterwards "dpkg --get-selections > /media/usbdisk/packages" -- and reinstalling becomes your favourite activity *grin*
<g-henna> gnomefreak: i know, that's why i said it :-)
<sivaji> what pm ?
<gnomefreak> linopil: your in for a long day ;)
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> I have just installed this theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=49721&file1=49721-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Kubuntu+Edgy+UserList for having a user list on logon
<chrismir> Hi. I've seen so many howto's for installing beryl I can't figure out which one I should use. I use kubuntu edgy and have nvidia's GeForce 6800 LE. Anyone can point me to the best/most current howto?
<animimotus> but the avatar doesn't appear
<animimotus> someone have an idea?
<linopil> sivaji was not so smart
<chrismir> animimotus: Perhaps set the avatars in system-settings?
<andreasw> linopil: I think he had a language problem
<animimotus> chrismir: in "about me" I have a message something like "You adminator doesn't autorise the image changing"
<chrismir> then change to admin mode :)
<gaah> I have a problem getting my dual screen setup to work. kdm always starts on my secondary monitor instead of my primary, how do i define which monitor to use for screen0 and screen1 ?
<animimotus> chrismir: where, please ?
<gaah> from my xorg.log i see it detects DFP-0 and CRT-1 and it assigns CRT-1 as the monitor to use for screen0 and dfp-0 for screen1
<gaah> i need to swap those so DFP-0 becomes screen0 ie the primary one
<chrismir> animimotus: Well.. system-settings - advanced mode - login manager. then at the bottom there's a button 'administrator mode'
<MHK> hello
<MHK> i messed my ipw2200 up
<chrismir> then fix it
<chrismir> ;-)
<MHK> my kubuntu 6.10 does not recognize my wlan-adapter anymore. but from the beginning on it actually did. so, how can i undo it?
<MHK> is there any package i can install?
<linopil> SANE questions
<linopil> found a nice article anout Scanner sharing
<linopil> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/13/1751234
<esben> MHK: Does not recognize.... what do you mean exactly?
<MHK> esben: well, when i type "ifconfig" it used to return an "eth1" earlier, but now... only "eth0". that's where i'm hanging on now
<esben> MHK: Right. Have you tried unloading/reloading the module yet?
<MHK> esben: i admit, i did something wrong. i wanted to update ipw2200 from sf.net... but i messed it up
<animimotus> chrismir: in "user" I have select "user, administrator" for the image source. But I can't change in "about me"
<linopil> I want to discuss scanners
<esben> MHK: Oh well, just reinstall the module. (Explanation coming, I just have to look up some of the steps)
<MHK> esben: like "modprobe ipw2200"? -> result: FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<esben> MHK: Definitely reinstall :) Find the module by loacte ipw2200
<MHK> esben: thx man, i new to linux, so usually i fuck up the system twice before i get it running properly again...=)
<MHK> esben: in the shell?
<esben> MHK: Yes. Most likely it is the kernel package but is in nice to know how to do this :)
<MHK> esben: well, i get some output...
<esben> MHK: Then you should get the full path... most likely you'll get quite a few from different versions
<Hobbsee> MHK: got linux-restricted-modules installed?  and updating the module from sf.net sounds like trouble
<MHK> Hobbsee jep
<esben> MHK: Just pick one that ends with .ko and do sudo dpkg -S (full name)
<MHK> esben: yes, generic, i386 in usr/src/linux-headers and some /lib/firmware
<quentin> salut a tous
<esben> MHK: What does sudo dpkg -S <filename> give you on one of those? Don't pick the firmware :)
<esben> MHK: Most likely, it is something like ....restricted... or else and linux...image
<MHK> esben: well, i tried that one in /lib/modules...etc. the only with *.ko. it returned the full path.
<MHK> esben: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<esben> MHK: MHK: You tried "sudo dpkg -S  /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko"?
<MHK> esben: yes, hope i didn't kill anything important... =S
<esben> MHK: You should get a line like this one: linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-k8: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx
<esben> MHK: You want the name before the colon
<chrismir> animimotus: hmm. I also selected 'user, administrator' but I _can_ change the image (both login manager as in about me)
<MHK> esben: linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<chrismir> animimotus: So I'm not sure wat is wrong
<MHK> esben: sorry, didn't read =(
<esben> MHK: Great :) Then just reinstall that one with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic"
<esben> MHK: And then modprobe again when you're done
<MHK> esben: just that?
<esben> Should do it
* MHK is stupid! =O
<esben> MHK: No you're not :)
<MHK> esben: trying.... brb
<esben> kk
<chrismir> so many beryl howto's. which one I shou;d use?
<MHK> esben: hope that my harddisk won't be touched...got a semester work on it...
<esben> MHK: Should be completely harmless
<MHK> esben: well, now knetworkmanager shows me that no wlan is avaible in the neighboorhood, but this is completely normal... =D
<MHK> esben: thx, it worked!
* MHK gives a HUGE hug to esben!! =D
<esben> MHK: Smiles happily :)
<MHK> esben: are you a kernel dev?
<esben> MHK: No, just a user (I develop software, but in a completely different area)
<MHK> esben: what actually did i? i mean, it's good it works again, but i allways want to know what happens behind the scene...
<eg_> hey, what do I have to do, to use php4-cgi?
<esben> MHK: You had overwritten the .ko file with some bogus version for another kernel... you just refreshed it with the version supplied from Ubuntu
<esben> MHK: apt-get is the program Adept uses behind the scene
<eg_> i've allready installed it, but how do I activate it?
<MHK> esben: i just reinstalled the standard kernel? *cannot belive that it was so simple*
* MHK hammers his head on the laptop
<esben> MHK: It was, and yes :)
<hume> how can I install a pdf-printer that is accessible from openoffice, so I can print to pdf, not just export (to make use of more options to get what I want on the pdf)
<hume> anyone got ideas on this?
<MHK> esben: what does: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic ?
<esben> MHK: Reinstall the the 2.6.17-10-generic version of the linux kernel
<MHK> esben: sorry, this one: sudo dpkg -S  /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<esben> MHK: Find the pacakge that contain the  /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko file
<MHK> esben: i usually use apt-get to install, i know this, was just the wrong copy&paste
<esben> MHK: Happens :)
* MHK head meets table
* MHK has headache
* MHK is stupid
<esben> MHK: Poor table, poor head... come on, be good to 'em :) Have a laugh: http://www.jesusandmo.net/2005/12/28/guess/ (stay away if religious)
<MHK> esben: ROFL, that one is good! =D (my religion: linux and hacking, the rest is lost time!)
<esben> MHK: :D
<MHK> esben: thx a lot!
<esben> I'd better go do some dish washing, be back later :) And no problem :)
<MHK> esben: got to go...
<MHK> esben: cya
<Ridayah> I'm trying to add the 'view mode' and 'sort' context menus to Konqueror's right-click menu, anyone have an idea on how to do tuat?
<Ridayah> do that*
<esben> Ridayah: I don't, but that question is answered every week or so on the KDE mailing list, so try google for a solution :)
<esben> Ridayah: That sounded a bit harsh :/ No offense meant of course :) Happy new year to all :D
<Ridayah> Heh, I've been digging for a week so I must not be looking in the right place!
<Ridayah> I see all about the servicemenus and such, which is indeed useful, not quite what I'm looking for. Well guess I can keep looking.
<ubuntu> Salut
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I can access my windows box via samba from both Linux machines, but not vice versa. The two Linux machines can't access each other's shares either. What could be the problem?
<Captain_Haddock> Firewall turned off.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Captain_Haddock> H .. e .. l .. l .. o slow-motion
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<slow-motion> hi Captain_Haddock
<Ridayah> esben: I keep googling and keep turning up nothing on how to get them in place, if -you- know where it says it'd be greatly appreciated.
<Roadrunner1985> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<blubb-kbox> hi, how do i change my charsets?
<braddoro> i upgraded to edgy from dapper and someting went wrong when I ran dist-upgrade.  There are a bunch of apckahes that look half installed and the bad part is my networking stopped wotking so I can't get to the internet to redownload them.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<adaran> hello everyone. i have a sis900 network chip, which is correctly detected and the sis900 module loads fine. however, i have no /dev/eth0 - how is that possible?
<max_> what do i need to download for mp3 support in k3b?
<Mez> ^restricted
<Mez> !info libk3bmp3
<ubotu> Package libk3bmp3 does not exist in any distro I know
<max_> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Mez> !info libk3bmp30
<ubotu> Package libk3bmp30 does not exist in any distro I know
<Mez> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Jucato> hi Mez! :0
<Jucato> :)
<Mez> hi Jucato
<Jucato> Mez: how's katapult doing? any new features we can look forward too? :)
<Mez> Jucato - at the moment - I'm having soooo many difficulties trying to fix a few problems with it
<Mez> my home Pc is rebooted about every 10 mins when I'm trying to fix it as it currently randlomly crashes out the whole system
<Jucato> ouch?!
<Mez> Jucato - indeed
<Mez> brb
<Jucato> well, good luck
<Jucato> Mez: and a Happy New Year!
<Mez> back
<Jucato> wee that was fast :)
<Mez> Jucato - also all the catalogs need re-doing to the new API
<Jucato> KDE 4 API?
<Mez> Jucato - I was grabbing a coke :D
<Mez> Jucato - oh, and that
<Jucato> heh :)
<Mez> no - the new Katapult API ... multithreading and multi actions, and multi results
<Jucato> ooh nice
<root______> I installed a program called as 3dchess, but I can't figure out how to run it
<Mez> luckily atm we have backwards compatibility for old stuff :D
<Mez> !info 3dchess
<ubotu> 3dchess: 3D chess for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-12 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Jucato> root______: (I hope you're not running as root) the executable is in /usr/bin/games, afaik
<Jucato> er.. /usr/games, I mean
<Roadrunner1985> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> root______: it doesn't get added to the K Menu
<root______> hmm
<braddoro> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> root______: afaik,you just have to type in the name of the executable (3dchess, iirc) in Konsole or in Alt+F2
<braddoro> !eth0
<root______> jucato: I tried that without success
<bytedevil> hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Mez: btw, have you seen Launchy, a launcher for Windows? http://www.launchy.net/#introduction
<bytedevil> hola
<bytedevil> hay algun espaol?
<Jucato> !es | bytedevil
<ubotu> bytedevil: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> root______: have you checked in /usr/games?
<root______> will do
<Ridayah> Okay; I'm going to ask again.
<Ridayah> How do you make changes to the Konqueror right click menu that ARE NOT service menus? Things like 'sort' and 'view mode'
<Jucato> Mez: it's open source, too. the difference is that it shows possible hits/matches to what you type. just checking if you saw that already :)
<braddoro> How do I go about getting networking on edgy, when it seems not there
<Jucato> Ridayah: I'm afraid it's in the source code, but I'm not entirely sure.
<Mez> Jucato - we have seen launchy yes ... and quicksilver and all the other alternatices ... :D
<Ridayah> If I have to go fudge the source code so be it
<Jucato> Mez: of course, you would have. silly me... :)
<XVampireX> Hu
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> How do I boot the livecd into a different language?
<root______> isn't there a program in kubuntu that finds installed programs and places the launchers in the k-menu?
<tsdgeos> kbuildsycoca?
<Mez> root______ - hit alt+space :D
<tsdgeos> root______: that should be done automatically
<Jucato> root______: not if they're not meant to... some apps really don't
<Mez> oh
<tsdgeos> ah
<Mez> lol
<Mez> :D
<Jucato> tsdgeos: some apps don't, for some reason. one of them is 3D Chess
<tsdgeos> there's kappfinder too
<XVampireX> Yeah, some apps don't have .desktop files
<XVampireX> You can manually go to edit kmenu and press save
<Mez> root______ - it depends on how the programs packaged... you might want to install menu - there should be something in there :D
<Jucato> yep
<Mez> !menu | root______
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<XVampireX> Can anyone please help me? :P
<XVampireX> How do I boot the livecd into a different language?
<root______> cheers, thanks guys
<tsdgeos> XVampireX: maybe it's not supported?
<XVampireX> I think it is
<Mez> XVampireX - YOU CANT REALLY
<Mez> XVampireX -  however - see In Gnome, your preferred browser can be changed in System > Preferences > More Preferences > Preferred Applications. If you're not using Gnome, e.g KDE or some other desktop environment, you're fresh out of luck! Any patches to automatically support opening a URL in KDE's preferred browser would be happily accepted.
<Mez> grr
<Jucato> O.o
<Mez> XVampireX see http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/projects/ubuntu-livecd-customization/ for on how to make a custom livecd
<soulrider> Mez: i think it is posible to change the default browser
<Mez> Jucato - am using windows ... :D (not my choice) and am not used to it not having an auto-buffer feature
<XVampireX> Oh, so the livecd is english only?
<Jucato> Mez: http://www.thekatapult.org.uk/ is gone?
<Jucato> Mez: ooh.... really ouch...
<Mez> XVampireX - no - you can change the language once you've logged in :D
<soulrider> XVampireX: im not sure, but you can install kubuntu in any language
<tsdgeos> Mez: kde has the same dude
<XVampireX> I know
<Mez> Jucato - yes - the gits cancelled my account for no reason - I'm bitching at support :D
<XVampireX> But livecd itself
<Mez> Jucato - and it'll be moving to .net
<tsdgeos> Mez: kcontrol->kde components->web navigation
<XVampireX> Anyway, be back later
<XVampireX> I don't need the different language support in livecd, but my friends do
<Mez> tsdgeos - yes - but that doesnt change the issue that was the problem earlier
<tsdgeos> Mez: ?
<Mez> XVampireX - you can change it once it's booted...
<malik_> can any one tell me if there is a repository for frostwire?
<XVampireX> Mez: How?
<malik_> becoz from the website i am unable to download working package.......it keeps getting opened and corrupted by kate
<Mez> XVampireX - somewhere in one of the control panels :D
<Mez> not too sure - not done it myself
<XVampireX> Mez: Alright, thanks
<Zarephath> Hrmm.. I just issued a sudo apt-get update and it tells me that /var/lib/apt/ doesn't exist, I have no idea why it would be missing...I haven't deleted it...can I just recreate the directory structure?
<soulrider> malik_: frostwire has a deb package
<soulrider> in their site
<soulrider> but i think theres a small problem with it.
<soulrider> Theres a tutorial on http://ubuntuforums.org on how to get frostwire running properly
<root______> I'm tryin to install firefox 2.0, is there anyway to do it through a repository or a .deb.. from the firefox website I can only download a tarball
<Mez> XvampireX have you spoken to your loco team - they may provide localisedx CDS
<soulrider> root______: i think the one in the repos is the 2.0 version
<Zarephath> root______: using apt-get? I would assume it has been added to the repository by now
<TheGateKeeper> root______, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<root______> I tried doing apt-get and it says I have ot most recent one
<malik_> soulrider: yes i tried that but the version at the ubuntu is old plus deb package is bit crooked there..........i was wondering if some1 has it in some repository or can some1 mail me the package?:)
<arun_> i want to know whether properitery multimeedia codecs are available in backports only
<Jucato> arun_: they're in multiverse
<Kr4t05> !restricted > arun_
<soulrider> mailk check this out. http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/firefox
<soulrider> its the latest version
<root______> nick- h
<root______> how dows one change the irc nickname
<root______> ?
<root______> does
<slow-motion> bbl
<braddoro> ./nick
<soulrider> type /nick and then the nickname
<malik_> soulrider: i think u meant to send that link to root :)
<Jucato> root______: /nick <nick>
<Jucato> root______: I hope you're not running as root though...
<root______> no I'm not
<soulrider> yah malik_ sorry :P
<soulrider> root______:
<Mez> root______ your ident says you are... trying to attract haxx0rs ?
<soulrider> root______:  here you can see the package in the repos is the latest one http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/firefox
<root______> my ident?
<root______> what's that
<root______> I'm fairly confident I'm not running as root
<root______> as I understand it, the root is disabled in ubuntu by default no?
<Jucato> root______: yes. but did you, by any chance, launch Konversation with "kdesu" or "sudo"?
<root______> nope
<root______> I launched it through the run command
<root______> and just did konversation
<root______> not sure why it chose my username as root_________
<Jucato> hm..
<iftiq> huzzah
<iftiq> I'm not longer root
<Mez> iftiq is n=root@202.70.153.50 * root
<braddoro> what does it mean when filenames have .dpkg-new appended to the end of them?
<root______> hmm this time I made sure not to to do sudo konversation or anything such
<root______> and it still calls me root
<arun_> i want to use kubuntu for learning java programming ,is it possible
<Jucato> weird...
<soulrider> arun_: of crouse
<soulrider> i program in java
<ubuntu> salut tout le monde
<soulrider> salut ubuntu
<Hassan2a> c'est cool ce chat
<arun_> so i can install jdk through apt-get
<Hassan2a> c'est pour aider les news linuxiens ??
<soulrider> !fr | Hassan2a
<ubotu> Hassan2a: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soulrider> arun_: yes you can
<arun_> are u in india
<soulrider> you need to enable the multiverse and universe repositories and install sun-java5-jdk i believe
<malik_> is it possible to install frostwire from linux tarbal package on kubuntu edgy?
<Hassan2a> salut soulrider
<soulrider> me? =/
<Hassan2a> dites est ce que sur gnome ya client irc comme sur kde ?
<soulrider> Hassan2a: i dont speak your language, sorry :P
<soulrider> malik_: theres a tutorial on how to install frostwire correcly in the ubuntu forums
<soulrider> check it out
<malik_> thats didnt do me any good........i think that is outdated
<soulrider> have you tried installing the .deb package on frostwires site ?
<soulrider> also, do you have java installed ?
<arun_> i want to share a cd-writer in windows through samba  is it possible
<soulrider> arun_: no idea
<malik_> they are saying frostwire version is 4.10.*** but on the website its 4.13.1.4
<arun_> k where are u living in this small world
<soulrider> malik_: try installing the deb package on forstwires site, if it doesnt run properly follow the instructions on hte forums, but just isnatll the latest package
<soulrider> i liv ein Uruguay
<soulrider> live in*
<Hassan2a> 1*
<Hassan2a> ???
<Hassan2a> allo
<malik_> yes i have java installed and when i try to download ubuntu pack from frostwire website it gets opened up by kate and then it stuffs it n i cant install it any more
<Hassan2a> ya quelqu'un ?
<Hassan2a> hum
<soulrider> Hassan2a: french ?
<Hassan2a> yes or english :d
<Hassan2a> bon
<soulrider> you have a french channel
<Hassan2a> soul ?
<soulrider> you can only use english on this channel
<soulrider> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Roadrunner1985> !aMule
<soulrider> arun_: austria ?
<Hassan2a> ok parlons franais alors :d
<Hassan2a> je peux te poser une question N*
<soulrider> !fr | Hassan2a
<ubotu> Hassan2a: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Fir3Ligth> please speak english Hassan2a
<Fir3Ligth> i'am french but speak english
<iftiq> hmm I can't find firefox 2.0
<iftiq> in the repos
<Mez> !fr Hassan2a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr Hassan2a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !fr | Hassan2a
<ubotu> Hassan2a: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soulrider> iftiq: its there
<soulrider> !firefox | iftiq
<ubotu> iftiq: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Roadrunner1985> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hassan2a> en fait est ce que sur gnome il ya un truc pour se connecter  l'irc comme sur kde ??
<Hassan2a> plus personne ?
<arun_> hello
<Vincent_k> Hi all, I did the hardwaredetectionthing but it couldnt send the results. Now I have a package that I'm suppose to send as an atachment. What's the adress to where to send it? I missed it when finished the detectionapp.
<malik_> oki can some1 tell me whats wrong with frostwire?..........coz i just downloaded tarbal version n extracted it with ark and then from within that extracted folder i am able to run frostwire by double clicking the runfrostwire.sh file but it hasnt installed any thing on the system
<nasab> ubuntu.hu
<TheGateKeeper> if I want to tinker around with kdevelop then if I install that & build-essentials will that cover most of what I initially need?
<malik_> oki can some1 tell me whats wrong with frostwire?..........coz i just downloaded tarbal version n extracted it with ark and then from within that extracted folder i am able to run frostwire by double clicking the runfrostwire.sh file but it hasnt installed any thing on the system
<TheGateKeeper> malik_, so just make a menu item that runs runfrostwire.sh & sound like your done
<TheGateKeeper> sounds*
<thoreauputic> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<paulw2>  /quit
<burepe> Ktorrent just started crashing on me. Can anyone tell me how I can fix it? This is the out put when I start it in the command line http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39490/ and this is what the crash handler says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39491/ Thank
<sungam> burepe, I haven't looked into it in a while, but it used to be a common issue. Try using another torrent client :)
<burepe> I really would like to fix it.
<soulrider> burepe: i think the best you can do is run utorrent with wine
<soulrider> thats what i do
<soulrider> either that or azureus
<soulrider> i find ktorrent to be a rather abd client
<sungam> burepe, don't think there is any easy fix. At least not unless it's been fixed lately :)
<esaym> I have never had a problem with ktorrent
<Roadrunner1985> !automatiks
<esaym> but I mainly use emule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatiks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burepe> I like it. I have been using it for months. I wonder what caused it to start
<Roadrunner1985> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Roadrunner1985> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<esaym> does any one know how to add a short cut to my hard drive on my panel/task bar?
<esaym> i got a short cut on my desktop but i cant get one on the panel
<esaym> been trying to figure it out for like a month
<Roadrunner1985> esaym i know it. but my english is to bad to explain this.
<sungam> !spam | roadrunner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Roadrunner1985> sungam: haha
<esaym> I live in texas. I am good at figure out other languages ;)
<sungam> Roadrunner1985,  :)
<esaym> It can't be that hard?
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: im german xD
<esaym> so am I
<esaym> I just don't speak it
<esaym> Come on Roadrunner1985
<esaym> :(
<esaym> or anyone else...
<sungam> esaym, is the konqueror button on your panel?
<esaym> yea
<esaym>  just want a shortcut button to /dev/hda5
<esaym> on my panel
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: drag and drop your shortcut to the bar. ;)
<esaym> I think i tried that, let me try again
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: so i tryed it out before a few seconds. runs perfectly
<esaym> It adds it to the panel but when I click I get
<esaym> It adds it to the panel but when I click I get
<esaym> crap
<esaym> Service '/home/laptop/.kde/share/apps/kicker/Hard Disc Device-3.desktop' is malformatted.
<esaym> thats what I get when I click it on the panel
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: where is it mounted?
<esaym> on root
<Roadrunner1985>  on /root/ ?
<esaym> yea
<Roadrunner1985> hmm. than drag and drop the folder (mount) to the bar.
<esaym> what do you mean by folder?
<evan_> hello guys... konquerer is giving me this error
<evan_> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<evan_>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: i mean that you drag&drop /root/ to the bar.
<Roadrunner1985> oh damn. my english >.<
<evan_> any ideas? plaz msg me.. tnx
<esaym> dragging a folder works
<esaym> ok I got it.  I dragged my /home folder onto the bar then renamed it to /root/
<esaym> THANKS
<Roadrunner1985> no problem esaym
<esaym> io-slave I have seen that somewherer before
<esaym> maybe search the forum?
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: try it out ;)
<revolution27> i'll try the forum :(
<revolution27> oh wait i can't use konquerer lol... fires up firefox
<esaym> ah man this shortcut is nice :)
<esaym> any good kubuntu forums?
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: i know. a shortcut is a nice thing xD
<Roadrunner1985> esaym: http://kubuntuforums.net/
<claydoh> esaym: http:kubuntuforums.net
<revolution27> any one have any idea about this error for konqueror?
<revolution27> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<revolution27>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<claydoh> tho there is a lot of Kubuntu content on ubuntuforums
<Talharn> :
<Talharn> Bonjours
<basstich> Good day, eh - I have a 'STALL' question - when transfering files from hd to sdcard, it starts off at blazing speed - and then STALLS...
<basstich> ....anyone?
<claydoh> revolution27: you can try reinstalling the package 'kdelibs'
<claydoh> lots of ggole hits on the error, but no realm answers
<revolution27> yeh i searched... alot of stuff in other languages
<revolution27> any idae what would cause this to happen?
<pwn4tt4ck> mornin
<claydoh> basstich: probably it first creates the directories (fast) then copies the files (slower)
<esaym> http://kubuntuforums.net/ <-- seems kinda liek a small community
<esaym> not too much info
<esaym> better then nothing I guess
<claydoh> ya, but I like it there
<revolution27> kubuntu has been giving me soo much trouble lately
<basstich> anyone help with file transfer stalls?
<revolution27> claydoh said <claydoh> basstich: probably it first creates the directories (fast) then copies the files (slower)
<claydoh> but he did say stalls, which i just realized means it isn't copying ;(
<basstich> it copies small files.. no problem
<claydoh> tho sometimes it for me says "stalled" but it is still transferring
<basstich> but BIG files start... then slow... then stalls
<basstich> claydoh - it eventually quits.
<basstich> weird
<claydoh> never had that happen to me unfortunately
<basstich> I'm relatively new to linux - but as everything else works great, I'm sure it is a buffer setting
<revolution27> nothing is working great for me :(
<claydoh> revolution27: what version you run?
<basstich> how about on a 1 GB + file?
<revolution27> wow it really is giving me problems... i can't even open adept
<revolution27> i better re-start
<luh> hi
<luh> i'm trying to get a microphone running - it's definetely correctly hooked - because i hear a noise when i put it on and when i put it off again
<luh> what do i have to do that i really get input
<luh> and can use it in skype for example as well?
<[GuS] > Hi people!!! I'm having some problems in Kubuntu edgy since i've upgraded from Dapper... in the xkb configuration (inside Systemsettings) i have this, none keyboars/language to choose: http://www.lnxteam.org/downloads/pub/pics/kubuntu/xkb-problem.png
<revolution27> i rebooted and everything's fine but when i drag a window it moves very slow.... what could that be? my screen refresh rate?i don't think so
<hoody> hi there ... got trouble with my bcm431o wifi card ... i got it working with ndiswrapper and i can connect to networks using iwconfig ... now i wanna use knetworkmanager but it doesn't show up any devices
<hoody> revolution27 did u install any graphicdrivers?
<Lynoure> How I can  change the background color for inactive items in Kasbar? It shows background color as black in the settings but actually it is dark grey, and changing the black into something does not do anything
<hassan2a> salut tout le monde
<hassan2a> hi all
<hassan2a> c'est nul ya personne ^^
<hassan2a> ??*
<hassan2a> salut milian
<Fir3Ligth> hassan2a tape /join #kubuntu-fr
<hassan2a> pourquoi ?
<Fir3Ligth> parce que ici on parle anglais
<hassan2a> fir3
<Fir3Ligth> :)
<Fir3Ligth> merci de ta comprhension hassan2a :=)
<hassan2a> parlons anglais alors :D
<TheGateKeeper> what is the package called that has the KDE headers?
<Theory> kdelibs4-dev ?
<TheGateKeeper> Theory: found that one thanx, installing now...
<hoody> kdelibs
<hoody> kde4 is still beta?!
<tsdgeos> hoody: no
<tsdgeos> kde4 is still alpha
<tsdgeos> or pre-alpha
<hoody> doesn't matter although isn't final
<TheGateKeeper> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. <-- this what I have got, kdelibs says it doesn't have any development files, so what do you think I need?
<TheGateKeeper> hoody: you sure kdelibs is what I need?
<hoody> maybe kdebase-dev
<gano> hi all
<hoody> kdebase-dev or kdelibs i'm not quite sure
<gano> when i dowload kubuntu it capacity=515 and the capacity in website=699.99 i don t know what is difference?
<gano> any body know
<gano> ?
<gano> please help
<Theory> gano: are you talking about the iso image?
<Schuenemann> is there a bug with de desktop auto-align?
<Schuenemann> the desktop*
<TheGateKeeper> thanx hoody that was the one I needed :-)
<hoody> np
<gano> i don t understand what do you mean?
<Schuenemann> I mean it's not working
<hassan2a> there isn't difference
<hoody> anybody in here familiar with knetworkmanager?
<gano> is the linux better than windows?
<Schuenemann> better is relative
<hoody> if you wanna play ... NO
<Kr4t05> gano: In some ways, yes, in other ways, no.
<Schuenemann> hoody: how about cedega?
<gano> better in what?
<Kr4t05> gano: If you want a secure, stable system that you can form around yourself, then yes.
<hoody> haven't used it ... but i know that not all games are working with it
<Schuenemann> it's free
<gano> and not better in what?
<hoody> and i guess performance isn't that good
<hassan2a> yes
<Kr4t05> If you want to play the latest games and you want to be able to have everything done point-and-click, then no.
<Schuenemann> your probably very used to some programs that you won't find out in linux
<Kr4t05> gano: There are many things that you have to do from a terminal (Think DOS-Prompt).
<Schuenemann> which isn't linux's fault, of course
<gano> hassan:from where?
<Schuenemann> is there a bug with de desktop auto-align?
<Schuenemann> is there a bug with the desktop auto-align?*
<hoody> i don't think so
<hoody> works fine for me
<Schuenemann> I believe it used to work for me too
<Schuenemann> I just noticed today that it's not working
<hassan2a> hello all
<gano> from where you?
<gano> hassan2a
<BrianSteffens> is anything special needed (like a special driver install) to use raids in *buntu?
<matthew_> !raid | BrianSteffens
<ubotu> BrianSteffens: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<BrianSteffens> matthew_ ty, trying to help a friend
<matthew_> BrianSteffens, cool...I know nothing about RAID's ...just enough to do a little ! before the word in question...lol
<coreymon77> ya, that usually works
<coreymon77> oh watch this
<coreymon77> !seen anything
<ubotu> I haven't seen anything recently
<BrianSteffens> matthew_ yeah i know absolutely nothing.. my friend says his raids are conflicting on the hda/hdb/etc devices and swapping around a bit and messing with his boot lol
<coreymon77> poor blind bot!
<matthew_> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrianSteffens> haha
<coreymon77> dumb bot
<coreymon77> heres a snack dumbo!
<matthew_> very helpful though
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<coreymon77> speaking of which
<coreymon77> i gotta go each lunch now
<coreymon77> im hungry!
<pwn4tt4ck> here is a general question: should ten year olds be allowed on the internet without supervision and allowed to roam through chatrooms
<coreymon77> pwn4tt4ck: i personally am against those child internet blocker program things
<coreymon77> and depending on what chatrooms you are talkinga bout, sure
<pwn4tt4ck> coreymon77: so you think kids should be allowed to roam all through the internet and chatrooms without supervision?
<coreymon77> this chatroom for example, is perfectly fine
<coreymon77> heres the problem pwn4tt4ck
<pwn4tt4ck> coreymon77: I dont think they should have those blocker progs, I'm against that too, but I think mom or dad should at least be sitting there supervising
<coreymon77> they could
<coreymon77> but heres the problem
<coreymon77> once the parents stop supervising and the kdis are allowed to finally roam free
<coreymon77> they wil be overwhelmed with all the things that they where protected from earlier
<coreymon77> and will be more tempted to do them
<pwn4tt4ck> right, so lets go ahead and expose them to it at ten
<pwn4tt4ck> at least when they're older, say sixteen, they can handle it
<coreymon77> okay, that is jsut rediculou
<coreymon77> s
<pwn4tt4ck> or will know partly how to process it
<coreymon77> you dont have to supervise internet use until they are 16
<pwn4tt4ck> coreymon77: I just watched a ten year old girl go into a chatroom full of hackers and get eaten alived
<pwn4tt4ck> alive*
<coreymon77> just do it gradually
<coreymon77> now im gonna go eat
<pwn4tt4ck> I agree, but giving a kid the internet at ten years old, all of it, with no supervision, is a pretty bad idea
<pwn4tt4ck> ok
<coreymon77> maybe so
<coreymon77> just dont be too protective
<pwn4tt4ck> Oh I agree, but you cant be too unprotective, either, make sense?
<pwn4tt4ck> ok go eat
<coreymon77> and do not install blocker programs and the like
<pwn4tt4ck> I dont want to keep you
<fdoving> pwn4tt4ck: my personal opinoin is that kids should have moral/ethic internet rules, not filters or programs 'watching' them.
<pwn4tt4ck> agree
<yogi> Hello... is it necessary to register the gstreamer in Edgy?
<pwn4tt4ck> but I think until they're old enough to understand what is right and wrong on their own, mom and dad should supervise
<coreymon77> that just encourages and tempts kids to learn how to hack through them
<fdoving> pwn4tt4ck: i agree.
<yogi> Hello... is it necessary to register the gstreamer in Edgy?
<pwn4tt4ck> yeah, I did hack the life out of my aol
<fdoving> yogi: what do you mean register? can you explain your problem more in detail?
<coreymon77> putting too many parental controls just encourages hacking
<coreymon77> go ahead, supervise, but be careful not to do it too much
<pwn4tt4ck> coreymon77: you cant hack mom and dad. I'm not talking about programs I'm talking about REAL parental supervision. mom and dad standing over their shoulder watching. And as they get older, mom and dad give them more freedom, more alone time with the net
<yogi> fdoving: In Dapper one has to issue 'gst-register-0.8' to register all the gstreamer stuff.  There is no command in Edgy for that
<coreymon77> w/e
<pwn4tt4ck> kgo eat
<fdoving> pwn4tt4ck, coreymon77 and myself, the topic is for #kubuntu-offtopic, really :)
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> food time
<pwn4tt4ck> I know, it was dead so I figured it wouldnt be a problem, but when tech support comes I quit, or try to :D
<fdoving> yogi: ah.. sorry, i don't know anything about gstreamer. maybe someone else here does.
<yogi> fdoving: Hope so... thanks.
<yogi> Have a HAPPY NEW YEAR! :-)
<fdoving> thanks, you too :)
<yogi> Thanks!!
<pwn4tt4ck> fdoving: I have a question, when I log into a chat it says (n=remy@blahblahblah.nc.res.rr.com) and gives away my name, state, and server, how can I change that or hide it?
<pwn4tt4ck> yogi: you too!
<yogi> Thanks, pwn4tt4ck!!
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck: Do YOU know anything about gstreamer??
<pwn4tt4ck> yogi: sorry mate, I do not
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck: K... THanks!
<yogi> Wonder if it is too soon to GOOGLE for Edgy.
<yogi> garruda: Do you know anything about gstreamer setup?
<yogi> garruda: ...for Edgy?
<yogi> LOL... ran HIM off...
<pwn4tt4ck> fdoving: did you get my question earlier?
<pwn4tt4ck> yogi: how did you manage that?
<fdoving> !cloak | pwn4tt4ck
<ubotu> pwn4tt4ck: Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<secleinter> does anyone know where the "system icons" folder is? i'm talking about the collection of icons you can pick from by default when you go to change the icon of a folder, etc.
<aseigo> secleinter: depends on your icon theme.. they are all in `kde-config --prefix`/share/icons
<secleinter> does that mean /usr/share/icons?
<secleinter> my icon theme location is /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg
<secleinter> aseigo: also, how do i get to "kde-config --prefix"?
<aseigo> secleinter: on kubuntu that's /usr
<secleinter> ok
<aseigo> secleinter: if you run that from a konsole on any system with kde on it it'll tell you where kde files were told to be installed to
<secleinter> ok
<proog> when i log in to kubuntu 6.10, kopete keeps asking me for all my IM passwords even though i use my kde wallet - any solution?
<secleinter> aseigo: because i'm looking for the "folder_music" icon but it doesn't show up anywhere under the "crystalsvg" folder
<aseigo> secleinter: yeah, crystal doesn't have one
<ubuntu> hi
<secleinter> aseigo: well that doesn't make sense, because when i go to any folder and go to the properties, one of the available icons under the default "System Icons" directory is "folder_music"
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck: unknown. LOL
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck: Just asked about gstreamer... ;-)
<matthew_> I like gstreamer...yogi, are you having trouble w/ it?
<hassan2a> slt tlm
<hassan2a> 
<yogi> matthew_: I am wondering about gstreamer w/Edgy.  There is NO 'gst-register' command available.
<pwn4tt4ck> yogi:  I thought matthew_ asked that lol. I was about to be like, "omg talk to yogi!!"
<yogi> matthew_:Dapper required that command and it is not available on Edgy.  Wondering if it is necessary.
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck: LOL
<pwn4tt4ck> yogi: have you tried w/o it?
<pwn4tt4ck> yogi: try doing what you need to do without the register com and see if it works :D
<pwn4tt4ck> yogi: if they don't have it, chances are they dont need it :D
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck: Okay... and I hope you are correct.  I do not REMEMBER what I did that caused the errors on Dapper.  Too long ago. lol
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck:Tried 'dist-upgrading' Dapper and ended up w/busted Firefox, and 33 pkgs held bak. :-(
<M06w> is there any way i can change the home page of firefox with out actualy opening firefox
<pwn4tt4ck> umm
<yogi> pwn4tt4ck:So.... I reluctantly did a virgin installation w/o b0rking the Dapper.
<pwn4tt4ck> M06w: why wouldnt you want to open firefox?
<pwn4tt4ck> M06w: you can probably go into the config files and change it, let me look that up for you
<M06w> reason i cant open it is becuase i installed adobe flash and now yahoo (my home page) causes it to poof out of existance upon load
<pwn4tt4ck> M06w: /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/ look around in there
<pwn4tt4ck> M06w: there should be a file that has the homepage in it, just change that and save
<pwn4tt4ck> M06w: I cant find the file personally though, cause I havent poked around enough
<M06w> ok, and would you happen to know how i go about uninstalling adobe flash?
<Captain_Haddock> M06w: How did you install it?
<pwn4tt4ck> I'm gonna idle
<pwn4tt4ck> later
<M06w> i went to a page that needed to install it, got the bar saying it needed to install a plugin, and clicked ok untill it said it was done
<M06w> this page was pandora.com if it matters
<Captain_Haddock> hmm
<mariano> does anyone know where the boot loader  contents are located
<mariano> ?
<Captain_Haddock> well, you can change your homepage from the .mozilla directory in your home directory
<fdoving> that's
<fdoving> gah.
<fdoving> wrong window.
<Captain_Haddock> M06w: you can do something like grep -Rin "google" * in there
<Captain_Haddock> which should point you to the right file
<M06w> grep -Rin "google" *?
<M06w> brb
<Captain_Haddock> (if google is your homepage)
* Captain_Haddock checks.
<Captain_Haddock> M06w: ~/.mozilla/firefox/4tfcyqzs.default/prefs.js is where it is set in my directory
<Captain_Haddock> The 4t... is all random
<Captain_Haddock> and will be different in your box.
<hassan2a> hello. i want learn englisg :D
<Schuenemann> is there any way of turning katapult's animation off? it's too slow for me
<hassan2a> can you help me for learn english ? :D
<Schuenemann> hassan2a: english classes might help
<hassan2a> Schuenemann:  i didn't understand sorry
<Schuenemann> you should look for english classes, not a linux IRC channel
<LINUXHIGH> hello everyone
<Captain_Haddock> How do I get a script to be run on boot?
<Captain_Haddock> I think I've to add it in one of those rc.d directories..
<Captain_Haddock> but which one?
<New2disWorld> can someone help me
<New2disWorld> i am trying copy a cd in linux using k3b
<hassan2a> i don't understand "should look for"
<New2disWorld> and it error out
<Schuenemann> New2disWorld: protected cd, maybe?
<Captain_Haddock> hassan2a: try another channel.. likely in another network, like EFNet.
<M06w> is there any way i can uninstall konqueror with out uninstalling kde
<New2disWorld> nope
<Schuenemann> what is the error?
<hassan2a> euh
<hassan2a> another  channel = ubuntu-fr for exemple ?
<Schuenemann> dude, you are not going to learn english in an IRC channel
<hassan2a> why ?
<Schuenemann> what do you think?
<hassan2a> you speaking english in this channel it's for this
<Schuenemann> if learning a foreign language is so easy, I want to learn french then
<M06w> the internet does not speak english
<hassan2a> euh a french is very diffucul langage
<Schuenemann> hassan2a: then find a chat channel, it's better
<hassan2a> difficult
<M06w> hassan, have you memorized the english alphabet yet?
<Schuenemann> does it need memorization?
<M06w> i would think so
<hassan2a> yes Mo6w
<M06w> then all you need to do is go read a dictionary
<hassan2a> yes a have a dctionary for learn
<hassan2a> but i prefer speak whit boys and girls
<M06w> are you calling me white?!
<Schuenemann> white?
<Schuenemann> lol
<hassan2a> ?
<hassan2a> white is an color
<hassan2a> a*
<M06w> thems fighting words in my locale
<mc__> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Schuenemann> mc__: thanks
<mc__> Schuenemann: np
<New2disWorld> it says error in red
<katakombi> is anybody used to launchpad?
<New2disWorld> elapsed time
<mc__> katakombi: whats your problem?
<New2disWorld> hello
<New2disWorld> can someone help me with this issue
<hassan2a> who has KDE ??
<M06w> ei
<New2disWorld> i am running kde
<katakombi> mc__ i've registered and posted an specification for feisty
<katakombi> but no replies so far
<New2disWorld> it says unable to eject  media
<mc__> katakombi: so whats your problem?
<New2disWorld> i am trying to copy a cd
<katakombi> i don't know whom to address with feature requests
<hassan2a> can you help me  ?
<New2disWorld> it read the source cd fine but error
<New2disWorld> unable to eject media
<hassan2a> my adept manager is in english but me i want it in french.
<New2disWorld> can anyone help
<katakombi> New2disWorld  - what are you trying to do?
<New2disWorld> I want to copy an audio cd with k3b under kubuntu.
<New2disWorld> So I click copy cd in k3b. Then I put in the audio cd. I click start.
<New2disWorld> Then K3b starts reading the audio cd.
<New2disWorld> At 50%, when reading is complete, k3b should eject the audio cd for me to put in an empty cd-r. That's when I get the error message "unable to eject media".
<New2disWorld> Katakombi - what do you think
<katakombi> if k3b cannot eject media then most likely some other process is still blocking it
<katakombi> try in konsole 'lsof | grep /dev/cdrom' and see what it's telling you
<Schuenemann> is there any way of turning katapult's animation off?
<New2disWorld> Katakombi-->  it is waiting for something
<New2disWorld> katakombi-  once i type the command.  I get this >
<katakombi> so there is no process blokcing it
<katakombi> or your device uses another name
<katakombi> (which is unlikely)
<katakombi> can you cancel k3b?
<New2disWorld> i did
<katakombi> and still no eject possible?
<katakombi> sometimes in a konsole 'sudo eject /dev/cdrom' helped me
<katakombi> but as i told you there must be a process running which still accesses the cdrom
<DeathDealer> need help with resolution connecting to a 56in hdtv
<DeathDealer> can anyone help
<LeeJunFan> New2disWorld: fuser -m /dev/cdrom should tell you the pid of what's using your CD-ROM.
<LeeJunFan> fuser -k /dev/cdrom should kill whatever proc is using it.
<New2disWorld> katakombi-  i think that i may find the problem.  it is a permission issue
<New2disWorld> i am in the process of burning the cd again.   i will let you know
<DeathDealer> does anyone know how to do this ?
<DeathDealer> I really want to be able to play hi-def movies on my tv
<DeathDealer> with out the need for a 400 player
<Scok> hi
<arek> pierwszy raz jestem tutaj...., jest tutaj kto? Kto w ogle widzi co ja pisz?
<Scok> tak
<arek> o, dziki Ci czowieku...., bo ju mylaem, e co nie tak zrobiem....
<Scok> but you know you should use english
<arek> ok...., thank you:)
<archangel_> is that russian?
<archangel_> it looks slovic
<Scok> no its polish
<Scok> :p
<archangel_> ahh
<arek> I have benn never here before..., so sorry for not use English...
<archangel_> my grandparents spoke yiddish, that as far as I can go
<archangel_> :o)
<archangel_> thats fine arek
<archangel_> welcome
<arek> Thank you:)
<Schuenemann> !pl | arek
<ubotu> arek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<arek> Thank you ubotu:) I am going to read it
<stefan> hello :)
<Schuenemann> arek: ubotu is a bot
<arek> :) Thank you..., I see that I have to learn how to chat correctly
<archangel_> a bot that can type................... sweet!!
<archangel_> lol
<marx> hi
<marx> i need some help please
<LeeJunFan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marx> i finised installing kubumtu 1 hour ago and now i have problems with sudo
<marx> i try to do apt-get update
<LeeJunFan> marx: you did something to your system time?
<marx> and its asking once sudo pw, i but same as my user have
<marx> my sistem time?
<marx> now
<marx> no
<LeeJunFan> marx: nevermind, different problem.
<marx> ok after puting password it seems to be ok
<marx> and try to make again update
<marx> bu nothing hapend
<marx> i just gived me new line and thats it
<marx> and when i try to use some programs as root user they wount start
<marx> if someone can help me please write me private
<LeeJunFan> marx: so you are running 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Schuenemann> is there any way of turning katapult's animation off?
<Schuenemann> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<soulrider> Schuenemann: katapult it installed by default on kubuntu
<Schuenemann> soulrider: I want to turn off its animation
<marx> so is there somebody, who can help me?
<jerp> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Schuenemann> !update-alternatives
<Schuenemann> [18:23:36]  <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Schuenemann> wth...
<marx> i alredy read that page and nothing helped me
<Schuenemann> what is your problem?
<marx> only way for me is to log in recovery mode, do all my installs and restart againd and login as normal user
<marx> but that is not very good
<Schuenemann> so, what is your problem?
<marx> maybe we can start private and I explain again
<marx> i can not to nothind as root
<Schuenemann> why not?
<marx> i'm using sudo command but nothing happends
<Schuenemann> sudo apt-get update?
<jerp> if sudo isn't working it's a sign of something seriously wrong.  it might be best to reinstall
<marx> it gives me new line and empty line
<alexandre> alguem pode me informar como fao pra instalar o plugin de flash no meu navegador? Sou novo usuario de linux, versao KUBUNTU
<Schuenemann> !br | alexandre
<ubotu> alexandre: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<alexandre> obrigado
<alexandre> #ubuntu-br
<Schuenemann>  /join #ubuntu-br
<marx> if i start terminal and first i use sudo it asking password, i but my normal user name password, it seem to be ok. and after that only thing what happends is new line
<Schuenemann> you typed sudo what?
<marx> whatever i tryed sudo apt-get update
<marx> i have tu give password, so i did that
<marx> and reinstall is not a really option for me, i want to fix this problem or what ever it could be
<kog> (sorry to interrupt) Q: how do I change alt-tab so that it cycles apps on All Desktops, not just current desktop?
<elvaka> how can i check my FS with fsck?
<LeeJunFan> elvaka: what kind of fs is it?
<elvaka> ext3
<LeeJunFan> elvaka: is it your root fs?
<elvaka> no
<elvaka> i have it mounted on /home
<LeeJunFan> elvaka: you need to unmount the fs first to check it.
<elvaka> ok, i did it
<marx> seems, that no body can help me and I have to reinstall my system
<LeeJunFan> elvaka: no just fsck.ext3 /dev/[device] 
<marx> or
<LeeJunFan> now just
<elvaka> "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda3" does nothing, only says "/dev/sda3: clean, 117388/26509312 files, 19412052/52996426 blocks"
<LeeJunFan> elvaka: it thinks it doesn't need to be checked. just a sec. man fsck.ext3 - there's a force option.
<elvaka> with -f
<LeeJunFan> elvaka: fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda3
<elvaka> i will try it, TY
<LeeJunFan> marx: sry, I've never seen that issue with sudo, a few others yeah, but not that one.
<LeeJunFan> well, I was going to suggest sudo -i to see if it gave root.
<arek79> witam
<Schuenemann> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Schuenemann> how can I list every file/directory starting with j?
<Schuenemann> is I use "ls j*", it lists inside directories starting with j
<marx> i'm back again
<marx> i get this problem fixed
<marx> i made reboot, loged in to recovery mode as root and just gived to root a new password
<marx> now everithing is working fine
<kog> so root didnt have a pass before?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: ls -d j*
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: or find . -name "j*" -exec ls -d {} \;
<marx> i'm not sure
<Schuenemann> worked, thanks
<marx> now im "siting" in terminal as root user and i can do what i want, not like it was before
<LeeJunFan> root doesn't need a passowrd for sudo to work, and by default it doesn't have on.
<fdoving> Schuenemann: or 'find . -maxdepth 1 -name 'j*'
<Schuenemann> first form sounds simpler
<LeeJunFan> fdoving: oh yeah, I really didn't need the ls {} :)
<fdoving> LeeJunFan: and you needed the -maxdepth, didn't you?
<fdoving> ls -d is easier though.
<LeeJunFan> I guess I just like seeing how many options I can give the command for the same output. hehe
<LeeJunFan> fdoving: well, I didn't know if he wanted to find them all recursively.
<jerp> you're probably the only one that has the audacity to use root for an undetermined duration,  while sudo is adequate for all us others.
<LeeJunFan> jerp: sudo wasn't working for him.
<LeeJunFan> jerp: he didn't have much choice.
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me which are the arguments to update-alternatives --install ?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: have you checked the manpage?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: you'll find all the aps which have alternatives in /etc/alternatives
<Schuenemann> and that aps is the second argument?
<sivaji> ple tell me how to register here
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: if you just want to change an existing one then you use update, install is to create new alternatives.
<Schuenemann> I have to create one
<Schuenemann> I installed jdk manually
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: err, sorry config is to change.
<harrisony1> sivaji:  /msg nickserv help register
<Schuenemann> I did it for java, javac, javadoc, etc, but forgot jaavws
<Schuenemann> there is only one entry for javaws
<defiant> NickServ
<JOSF> What do I do if the Adept database got locked and I can only use Adept in Read Only mode ? (I had an error during the last install of the Sun JDK). In /var/lock there is nothing
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: I don't do it often and I normally have to stumble thru it myself every time I do. I usually get the symlink and the actual name reverse or something. :)
<JOSF> How can I release the lock or make sure, that everything works fine ?
<sivaji>  /msg nickserv help register
<LeeJunFan> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan: the man page is a bit confusing
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I know there's a factoid for aptlock somewhere.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan: you know what is genname?
<harrisony1> sivaji: without the space in front
<LeeJunFan> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<JOSF> !aptlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptlock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JOSF> LeeJunFan: thanks
<sivaji> tell me what to do now
<sivaji> harrisony ple
<Schuenemann> /nickserv register PASSWORD
<Schuenemann> choose a password and do this
<sivaji> nickser means
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: I think genname is the "generic" name like gcc
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: ie, w/o any version info.
<Schuenemann> like javaws
<harrisony1> sivaji: nick serv is the nickname servece
<fdoving> !register > sivaji
<malik_> can some one tell me how to create a shortcut for "runfrostwire.sh" on my panel or in internet menu?....by the way its located in a directory in my home directory
<sivaji> then y i cant communicate with others
<harrisony1> !register | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<harrisony1> ^^ there
<sivaji> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<harrisony1> !register | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<harrisony1> go threre it tells how to register
<sivaji> !register | sivaji
<LeeJunFan> :(
<sivaji> i cant understand i am new usr
<harrisony1> ok do this /msg nickserv register <makeapasswordhere> eg /msg nickserv register mypassword
<harrisony1> no spaces infront
* Rob-West is tired bbl
<malik_> can some one tell me how to create a shortcut for "runfrostwire.sh" on my panel or in internet menu?....by the way its located in a directory in my home directory
<harrisony1> malik_: right click on kmenu go menu editor
<harrisony1> and were is runfrostwire.sh located
<hudsy> hi!!!
<malik_> its in /home/malik/frostwire
<sivaji> my name is registered but still i cant use y?
<hudsy> i cant install a .deb in my kubuntu!! HOW CAN I INSTALL IT??
<harrisony1> ok then go File>new item
<LeeJunFan> sivaji: you need to login now.
<harrisony1> hudsy: calm down
<sivaji> how to login
<sivaji> where to login
<harrisony1> in konsole sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<LeeJunFan> sivaji: /msg nickserv identify [yourpassword] 
<hudsy> whats calm down??
<jerp> mello
<harrisony1> hudsy: its an action chill! ok were here to help and i just told you ^^
<harrisony1> jerp: mello
<jerp> chill :)
<Schuenemann> ok, installing java is a pain, I admit
<harrisony1> Schuenemann: i just installed from the repostries
<Schuenemann> java 6?
<harrisony1> errr v6 is out?? i thnk i did v5
<harrisony1> hudsy: in konsole sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<Schuenemann> apt-get doesn't have java 6,
<Schuenemann> I'll take a life to do those update-alternatives -- install for everything
<harrisony1> hmmm damn what needs java 6 anyway  i  never knew it was out
<Schuenemann> I need java 6 :)
<harrisony1> why?
<Schuenemann> because I work with it
<harrisony1> http://munckfish.net/blog/archive/2006/12/15/howto-packaging-java-6-for-ubuntu/ google anybody??????
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: sudo apt-get install galternatives
<LeeJunFan> gui for alternatives, never tried it myself, just found it.
<Schuenemann> what does that mean?
<Schuenemann> gui for alternatives
<harrisony1> http://munckfish.net/blog/archive/2006/12/15/howto-packaging-java-6-for-ubuntu/ just do that
<gnomefreak> gui for update-alternatives command
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: galternatives is an app for managing alternatives via a gui.
<LeeJunFan> !info galternatives
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Schuenemann> harrisony1: great, he configures "java"
<harrisony1> :D google is your friend
<Schuenemann> how about javac, javaws, appletviewer, jar, rmiregistry, javadoc, etc, etc, etc, etc?
<Schuenemann> I'll take my life to do that for each one
* Rob-West will stay up
<sivaji> ple some one helpme why i get incorrect password when i login
<anarko> hola
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan: but will that have java 6, when apt-get doesn't?
<harrisony1> sivaji:
<Schuenemann> !es | anarko
<ubotu> anarko: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan: oops sorry, I didn't read well
<harrisony1> sivaji: mind /j #illhelpyou
<anarko> ayer instal kubuntu
<anarko> cmo ir a un canal en espaol?
<LeeJunFan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan: that's awesome, thanks
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: cool. I figured for something as annoying as alternatives there had to be a helper app :)
<Schuenemann> yeah, I'd have to do for over 30 programs
<malik_> harrisony1: oki thanx mate but now menu names have gone bonkers ........how do i them alphabeticaly?
<LeeJunFan> although I do like what alternatives accomplishes, especially if you are someone who has to frequenltly go back and forth between diff versions.
<harrisony1> sivaji: errr lets see (its my 1st day on kde lol)
<malik_> i mean how do i sort them alphabetically
<Schuenemann> I should better create a shell script for that
<harrisony1> malik_: arnt they auto alphabetical
<malik_> they were but after i added the frostwire menu they have gone haywire :(
<harrisony1> malik_: um......ARGHH!.. i dont know if i can be any help sorry :( try look in help
<malik_> thats oki mate thanx any ways
<Bubba_Gump> how do i delete the downloaded adept programs?
<malik_> sudo apt-get autoremove
<malik_> ^^^^Bubba_Gump
<harrisony1> errr malik_ were is install or remoce
<harrisony1> *remove
<Bubba_Gump> than
<Bubba_Gump> *thanks :)
<Bubba_Gump> any idea also of a good firewall software?
<harrisony1> Bubba_Gump: firestarter
<harrisony1> !firestarter | Bubba_Gump
<ubotu> Bubba_Gump: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<harrisony1> hmmm wait
<harrisony1> !info firestarter | Bubba_Gump
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<harrisony1> it works in kde as well ive never used guarddog tho
<Schuenemann> do I need root to run ANY shell script?
<jerp> Bubba_Gump: how do i delete the downloaded adept programs?   sudo apt-get autoclean  ......check the man page
<Lam_> im trying to chmod u-x on each of my mp3/flac files, but there are directories involved and i can't do it recursively without affecting the directories as well. anyone have suggestions as to how i can do this task?
<harrisony1> Lam_: you posted in #ubuntu as well, i doubt its possible
<Lam_> harrisony1: yeah, but sometimes i get more accurate help in here since #ubuntu is sometimes swamped beyond relief
<harrisony1> Lam_: yep! i know what you mean
<freeride> whats up
<crimsun> Lam_: actually it's quite simple with find(1)
<harrisony1> hey freeride
<freeride> I upgraded to edgy and x wouldnt start because of some video conflict so I just re-installed dapper
<crimsun> Lam_: find /some/dir -name '*.flac' |xargs chmod u-x
<crimsun> Lam_: find /some/dir -name '*.mp3' |xargs chmod u-x
<freeride> I still cant get my dang screensaver to work though
<crimsun> Lam_: note that if you're attempting this on fat32 or ntfs partitions, it's pointless
<freeride> brb
<Lam_> yeah. ext3 for me
<Lam_> thanks a lot
<freeride> anyways....
<freeride> whats up guys and girls
<mjrclark> a lack of knowledge about how to go about getting my usb mini lava lamp to come on at a specified time in the morning.
<Theory> my system doesn't suspend
<mjrclark> just seeing if mine does
<freeride> I'm not well educated on usb lava lamp technology
<harrisony1> mjrclark: that would be kinda hard
<Schuenemann>  if someone executes a shell script like "./shell.sh arg", how do I read that arg?
<freeride> anyone here familiar with the dapper screensaver bug?
<LeeJunFan> Theory: will it suspend if you echo "mem" >/sys/power/state ? you'll have to sudo -i first
<jamc> alguien en castellano??
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: you mean in the script? $1
<harrisony1> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Theory> LeeJunFan: it's more coming out of suspend, think I know the solution, just rebuilding my kernel
<harrisony1> i dont know my spanish!
<harrisony1> freeride: whats the dapper bug?
<mjrclark> well it did something.. I clicked hibernate and I think it did suspend.
<Schuenemann> LeeJunFan: thanks again
<LeeJunFan> I don't know your spanish either.
<Schuenemann> harrisony1: do you have a spanish?
<harrisony1> Schuenemann: nup
<LeeJunFan> no, just 5 illegal mexican's in the garden.
<mjrclark> harryison, by hard do you mean literally impossible in software?
<harrisony1> im trying to see if there is a command were it shows a whole lot of languages so i dont have to google translate 6 times
<Schuenemann> what do you mean?
<harrisony1> mjrclark: i dont know how it would work as if you plug it in it would work so...its got to do with hardware unless you had a spare pc which you could wake up and suspend remotly which a computer could do from a shell scri[t
<mjrclark> harrisony1: yes, it is a dumb usb device using only power, no chip inside it. I suspected this might be the case, but could not find anybody to confirm it.
<harrisony1> unless you had a spare pc (it wouldnt need a monitor or anything just a copy of ubuntu running with a few tweaks
<pluto> I have two XFS hard drives in addition to my main ext3 linux drive. Whenever I delete something on the XFS drives, rather than it moving to the trash, it instead moves to a hidden folder on the drive called .trash. Is there a way to make it move to the trash on the main drive like it should?
<mjrclark> yes, I do, but sounds easier to stick with existing alarm and just unplug the lamp to go to sleep.
<draik> Hello everyone
<cntb> \o draik
<cntb> whazup
<draik> cntb hey there
<draik> To everyone in the channel...
<draik> I have an error when I boot...
<draik> here is the error...
<draik> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<tsdgeos> brr
<tsdgeos> sounds bad
<robotgeek> draik: what OS, which architecture?
<draik> Using Kubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-686
<draik> I tried google, but it's not useful since its all LILO related and other OSs
<cntb> maybe take bootable CD to check hard disk
<robotgeek> ide/sata hard drives?
<draik> IDE
<draik> it's a laptop
<andreasw> Anybody knows why I can't unmount devices via the Desktop Icon if I let them mount via udev?
<draik> My desktop won't even go through GRUB so I just boot using the Super Grub Disk
<robotgeek> draik: and this is right off the install?
<family_> kubuntu edgy; installing local; error packages not found:  glib-2.0, gtk+-2.0, gthread:  but I think they are there as I look at the output from aptitude search
<draik> andreasw: sudo umount /media/(device)
<draik> robotgeek: Nope. I have been using this for quite some time
<family_> (er, except for gthread)
<robotgeek> draik: did you get a kernel upgrade?
<draik> family_ what is that about?
<andreasw> draik: lol I know how to mount and unmount on the console, but should I open everytime a Console just to umount stuff?
<draik> robotgeek: That was a while back. I upgraded my Dapper Drake to 686
<family_> trying to install a local from source; ./configure gives errors, but I don't understand them all
<paul_>  /server irc.inet.tele.dk
<draik> andreasw: I do. I love CLI
<andreasw> draik: the thing is that there is a point in the context menu of the device symbol wich says: "Safly Remove"
<robotgeek> :)
<andreasw> but it doesn't work for devices you mountet via udev it seems
<robotgeek> andreasw: AFAIK, all these devices are mounted via udev, no?
<draik> andreasw: When I "safely remove" on my USB dev's, it's never been an issue for me.
<andreasw> draik: but for me it is
<draik> Are you sure that everything is done being saved?
<intelikey> can some body dirrect me to setting up a printer in kde ?
<andreasw> draik: a umount /dev/foo works
<intelikey> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<andreasw> but not with Safly Remove
<draik> intelikey: You need help???
<andreasw> Shouldn't do Safly Remove the same like umount?
<LeeJunFan> andreasw: you could also open konqueror and go to media:/ to unmount. Which I have to do once in a while when safely remove isn't available from the menu.
<intelikey> draik yeah something isn't working right here.
<draik> intelikey: I look up to you for answers
<andreasw> robotgeek: I created my own udev rule so it is always mountet to the same mounting point and so on
<draik> intelikey: My hero has fallen :(
<intelikey> draik never under estimate anyone's stupidity.
<robotgeek> Heroes also read man pages
<andreasw> LeeJunFan: that would be the same work like alt + f2 umount /media/foo ;)
<LeeJunFan> andreasw: you don't have to do that any more with edgy, it will create /media/[disklabel] 
* robotgeek thinks that should go in a song, lol
<LeeJunFan> andreasw: true.
<draik> intelikey is my man(ual)
<foobn> i have an existing ubuntu/swap partition that i want to overwrite with kubuntu. do i have to delete and recreate those partitions or can i get away with just formatting my existing ext3 partition and installing kubuntu on it?
<andreasw> LeeJunFan: the thing is that I have "Safly Remove" in the context menu but it just don't work for me with hat device
<draik> robotgeek: any clues regarding my kernel issue?
<felipe__> Hello, I can't install sun java from adept, I need to hit ok in the console that adept shows, but I can't do it
<intelikey> draik nough already.   :)
<LeeJunFan> andreasw: but umount always does? nothing else is using the device?
<robotgeek> draik: maybe you can revert to the older kernel while booting from grub
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Do it from the Konsole
<draik> felipe__: you need to show details and then move your arrow keys till you get to the "OK" and hit enter
<andreasw> LeeJunFan: yep umount does work. Safly Remove seems to do nothing
<draik> robotgeek: I have attempted that, but they are all having the same issue
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: as per our discussion on symlinking /etc/mtab. I found a patch for util-linux which fixes mount for just that purpose. Lamely it was given to the mount maintainer years ago, he said he would work it into mount, but never did.
<robotgeek> draik: even your older kernel, weird
<draik> I can boot into winxp, but that doesn't accomplish anything
<felipe__> draik: I don't get any feedback when I hit the keys
<andreasw> Seems buggy to me
<draik> felipe__: follow DaSkreech's instructions
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: so I'm either going to compile my own mount, or go with your sudo solution.
<ConstyXIV> would anyone be able to tell me if MTP music players (sansa, zen, etc), work in amarok?
<draik> ConstyXIV: I have a ZEN and it works for me
<DaSkreech> felipe__: You are going to have to kill adept
<andreasw> Maybe I should make a bugreport and have it fixed in 1-3 years like my last bug I reported ;)
<felipe__> DaSkreech: how do I kill it?
<ConstyXIV> draik: ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> Press the x?
<draik> ConstyXIV: np
<LeeJunFan> whew, nothing more fun than waiting for trash to empty in kmail imap when there's 10k messages in there.
<DaSkreech> press Alt+Space and type konsole
<felipe__> DaSkreech: I'm already on the console
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Viva la Attachments!
<draik> DaSkreech: What is that? ALT+[SPACE] ?
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Press it :)
<draik> I am used to ALT+F2
<cntb> trying to define saned acording to http://penguin-breeder.org/sane/saned/ and /or http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/13/1751234
<DaSkreech> draik: try Alt+Space ;-)
<draik> I did
<alexandre> Ol pessoal
<DaSkreech> felipe__: You have adept closed?
<felipe__> DaSkreech: I already force quit adept
<DaSkreech> draik: Type the name of some application
<felipe__> yes
<draik> DaSkreech: I did. What is the name of what I'm seeing?
<alexandre> alguem sabe como posso baixar um programa estilo limeware? ou kaazar?
<DaSkreech> draik: katapult
<LeeJunFan> draik: katapult
<alexandre> e onde baixo?
<cntb> Alt+Space is the katapult draik
<andreasw> DaSkreech: really nice I also knew that ;)
<tsdgeos> !pt
<LeeJunFan> !katapult
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<draik> sweet
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan kewl.   glad to hear the update.   let me know how it works out.    i implemented the u/mount wraper on a box sever months ago for an elderly lady who has no business trying to learn about computers  but insists on doing email/printing and digital camera printing.     it works for her...    ;/
<alexandre> ok
<alexandre> obrigado
<draik> Thank you DaSkreech, LeeJunFan and cntb
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Have you tried it as a calculator?
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Ok in konsole type sudo apt-get -a --configure
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Wait
<andreasw> DaSkreech: I just discovered it via alt + space ^^
<DaSkreech> It's sudo dpkg -a --configure
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Very cool app I wish they could get some developers
<felipe__> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<DaSkreech> felipe__: You have no other apt-get or adept running?
<cntb> att. ! trying to define saned according to http://penguin-breeder.org/sane/saned/ and /or http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/13/1751234
<cntb> and how do I know saned is up
<cntb> in kde
<felipe__> DaSkreech: Not that I can see. but It could still be running although the window is gone
<DaSkreech> felipe__: lets find out
<andreasw> DaSkreech: but how can I play a song from my media lib
<robotgeek> cntb: ps -ef | grep sane
<DaSkreech> felipe__: type in konsole ps aux | grep adept
<andreasw> DaSkreech: just searched for one, pressed enter but nothing happened
<felipe__> ps aux | grep adept
<foobn> if i have an existing swap partition is it ok to keep using it as it was from my last linux install, or should i delete it or format it before installing a new linux distro?
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Do you have amarok open?
<felipe__> duh
<andreasw> yes
<cntb> trying that robotgeek
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Of course otherwise the songs wouldn't turn up :)
<andreasw> DaSkreech: ah ok I saw that it added the song to the end of the playlist
<felipe__> DaSkreech: yup it seem de updater is running
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Kill it :
<andreasw> DaSkreech: but can I change it so it starts playing the selected song at once?
<cntb> robotgeek: sane not there
<felipe__> DaSkreech: How can I kill it?
<DaSkreech> andreasw: Not sure. Press Alt+space then Ctrl+C
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Does it have a PID number?
<foobn> are my questions too hard? :P
<cntb> fedora has system-config-services what is in kubuntu?
<felipe__> DaSkreech: there are like three columns that could be the pid
<DaSkreech> foobn: Missed them what are they?
<robotgeek> cntb: /etc/init.d/saned restart, maybe
<harrisony1> foobn: what way yout question
<draik> so nobody knows what that means?
<draik> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<foobn> if i have an existing swap partition is it ok to keep using it as it was from my last linux install, or should i delete it or format it before installing a new linux distro?
<harrisony1> foobn: leave the swap partition
<foobn> k, thanks
<robotgeek> draik: i dont know why you should have that issue on your older kernel too
<harrisony1> linux swap is linux swap
<draik> robotgeek: I don't know either, but that's what I'm getting
<DaSkreech> foobn: Yes it is
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Erm I think the first one is the PID
<foobn> harrisony1: what about my existing ext3 partition that has ubuntu on it, can i just format it and install kubuntu on it too?
<felipe__> DaSkreech: kill -p pid?
<intelikey> draik means your initramfs.img is not loading the driver for the fs or the device.    or.  your /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/device* is misconfigured.
<DaSkreech> felipe__: sudo it since it's a root thread
<draik> intelikey: How do I fix this issue?
<DaSkreech> foobn: If you don't mind losing everything on it
<draik> Online forums didn't do anything to explain it for GRUB, only LILO
<harrisony1> foobn: if you want kde/kubuntu do this in ubuntu sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<cntb> Because of the way it operates, xinetd (as well as inetd) is also referred to as a super-server.
<DaSkreech> foobn: There is an esier (though longer) way
<harrisony1> and press f12 at the log in screen to choose kde or gnome, i just installed kde this morning
<intelikey> draik read up on grub and then at the boot prompt hit [esc]   and  manually select the correct device as the root partition   then boot.
<draik> intelikey: I don't understand why it's saying (0,0) if it's (0,4) as my root
<intelikey> draik if that still gives the same error.  then rebuild the initramfs.img (maybe named initrd.img-*)   and try again.       but if it did work then fix the boot/grub/<file> that is messed.
#kubuntu 2006-12-31
<smax> hi
<smax> how can i get C libraries
<DaSkreech> Hello
<smax> for C programming
<harrisony1> !hi | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<smax> and C++
<DaSkreech> apt-get libc6-dev AFAIR
<intelikey> draik grub gives a 'albeit very simple' command prompt that you can work from.
<felipe__> DaSkreech: Ok I killed all adept process
<robotgeek> smax: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<harrisony1> !clibaries
<draik> I am in the GRUB CLI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clibaries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> felipe__: all right try the sudo dpkg -a --configure
<felipe__> DaSkreech: Nothing happens...not even feedback from the konsole
<intelikey> draik if i used or even could use grub i'd try to walk you through it.   but as it is you'll have to ask someone else for specifics.
<DaSkreech> Does it return you back to the command or is it doing something?
<Spiffyman> Non-critical question: My right alt-key is unresponsive, though my left one works. The fixes I've found on the forums seem to be GNOME specific. Any suggestions?
<felipe__> DaSkreech: Back to the command line
<DaSkreech> felipe__: reaaly? :)
<felipe__> DaSkreech: yeah :(
<DaSkreech> felipe__: OK try apt-get install <sun-javapackagename_I_Don't_recall>
<DaSkreech> Sudo of course
<harrisony1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<harrisony1> felipe__: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Schuenemann> which java are you trying to install?
<Schuenemann> if it's 6, prepare to suffer
<DaSkreech> sun-java5-jre
<intelikey> Spiffyman i doubt that it is "unresponsive"   it is not the same as left alt but it does work.    example;  in console do  openvt -fc 24  then hit [right alt] +[f12]    :)
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: How so?
<felipe__> DaSkreech: Now its working im installing the sun-java5-jr5 right now
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech: all those update-alternatives --install are really boring
<DaSkreech> Yeah. Hopefully GPL will get rid of that
<DaSkreech> Though a better made package would take of *
<harrisony1> ubotu: you there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you there - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> can you tell me what is the syntax?
<Schuenemann> harrisony1: he's a bot
<harrisony1> oh wrong person
<harrisony1> rofl
<DaSkreech> Great
<DaSkreech> Where does OO.o store it's temporary files?
<intelikey> Spiffyman in linux each key is different although some things accept right_alt the same as left_alt    or r_ctrl  same as l_ctrl   the actual signal is different by default.    if that answers your Q.
<Spiffyman> It does. How do I change that? :P
<Spiffyman> Incidentally, openvt -fc 24 yielded the following:
<Schuenemann> !xev
<ubotu> xev: X client - xev. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Spiffyman> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Spiffyman> Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<DaSkreech> Argh!!
<Bubba_Gump> i have closed ktorrent yet firestarter says i am receiving UDP packets from BitTorrent. Any reason for this?
<intelikey> Spiffyman i said in a console.  not in a terminal.
<LeeJunFan> Bubba_Gump: you sure it's closed and not just in the task tray?
<Bubba_Gump> yeah, ktorrent closed
<LeeJunFan> Bubba_Gump: plus the trackers may still have you listed so it will take some time for them to stop checking you for what you WERE offering.
<intelikey> but at any rate you want key binding information.  your search for it will probably be faster than mine.
<Schuenemann> try "xev"
<Schuenemann> to find key codes
<Bubba_Gump> ahh i see :)
<Bubba_Gump> thanks :)
<Spiffyman> Hmmm, apparently I don't know the difference between consoles and terminals.
<DaSkreech> Spiffyman: terminals are M-^[1-6] 
<Spiffyman> Thanks to both of you. I'll look around. I found a screen in System Settings where I can view key-bindings, but I hadn't been able to change them.
<felipe__> DaSkreech: where can I find sun-java5-plugin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<felipe__> ?
<Schuenemann> what is key-binding?
<intelikey> Spiffyman the linux console can be reached by pressing  L_ctrl+L_alt+f1   actually f1 through f6  for tty1 through tty6  which are active by default.    X is running in tty7 by default.    L_alt+f7 to get back to X
<Schuenemann> felipe__: why do you need that?
<DaSkreech> felipe__: you can apt-get it
<fana> eo?
<fana> agur jende
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Actaully Ican RM-R^+3 and jump to the third terminal
<DaSkreech> fana: Portugese?
<fana> spanish
<intelikey> konsole is a linux terminal application     konsole != console     konsole = xterm = aterm = eterm = rxvt = gnome-terminal    roughly speeking.
<DaSkreech> !es | fana
<ubotu> fana: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fana> ok tanks
<felipe__> DaSkreech: E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-plugin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<DaSkreech> fana: Muchas Gracias :)
<Spiffyman> Thanks. I see now. However, after openvt -fc 24, [right alt] +[F12]  did nothing.
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Just use sun-java5-plugin
<LeeJunFan> !info sun-java5-plugin
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know if OO.o stores a backup of the files it opens?
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<LeeJunFan> hehe, oops. My konversation stopped scrolling. hehe
<Schuenemann> konversation gets really slow as the channel text grows
<felipe__> DaSkreech: Thanks, everything working now :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> anyone?
<LeeJunFan> Schuenemann: well, my problem was that my scrollbar had been moved so I was looking at old messages.
<intelikey> Spiffyman hmmm works here.    but at any rate, tty's 1-12 can be reached with left_alt+f#  while tty's 13-24 can be reached with right_alt+f#   or one can step through them with left_alt+left{or}right_arrow     not that you will be using consoles anyway.
<Spiffyman> Great, thank you very much. I think for now I'll leave the right alt the way it is. It's probably better for me to get used to just using the left alt and leave right alt for the future - if I do end up needing/wanting to use consoles.
<cntb> LeeJunFan: importantthing you haveppl to share
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I can reach 1 with right al
<DaSkreech> alt
<intelikey> the linux console is not the point.  the fact that left and right alt keys do different things is.
<eldary> Hola
<BluesKaj> Howdy, I lost my scrns after trying to resetup direct rendering with my ATI card
<intelikey> DaSkreech from console ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Nope from X
<Schuenemann> intelikey: you want to remap a key?
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes in X the key-binding is different.  it's first set by xkb  then again by kde specific bindings....  no telling what kde has it set to.
<intelikey> Schuenemann no Spiffyman did.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Ahh lucsiously convoluted
<Schuenemann> did he accomplish it?
<intelikey> scroll up and read his last post.
<intelikey> short answer    he dropped it.
<Schuenemann> I see
<Spiffyman> Yeah. :)
<Schuenemann> well, he could've tried this: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552768
<Schuenemann> you can use xmodmap
<BluesKaj> I'm in the shell using irssi. startx gives this message : fatal IO error 104 on X server ":0.0"
<Spiffyman> I'll look into mapping just in case.
<Spiffyman> I'm sure I'll find it handy at some point. I'm a recent convert from Windows, so I'm enjoying looking at things even if I don't need them.
<DaSkreech> Man I hope Oo.o Protects against users error
<intelikey> Spiffyman the only keys i have changed from default.  {and i leave nothing default...}  are the two windows keys  which i set to page left and right respectivly in the console.     and i'm in the console 99% of the time.
<Spiffyman> intelikey: Well maybe it WON'T be handy at some point. I wouldn't mind making my Windows keys useful, though.
<intelikey> thinking back i recall asking in an irc channel how to make both alt keys do the same thing...   seems long ago now.
<Schuenemann> don't you just have to map the right alt to do the same as the left alt?
<intelikey> yes
<Spiffyman> My old Inspiron has all sorts of keys I've yet to test, some of which had useful functions in Windows. So I may yet find a use for remapping.
<Schuenemann> well, that's what the link I pasted explains
<BluesKaj> Parse error on line 54 of section module in file /etc/X11/xorg,conf ...but I can't access the file cuz i have no X :(
<Spiffyman> Yeah, Schuenemann, thanks for that.
<Spiffyman> Firefox has frozen/crashed on me about 4 times today, and I can't tell why.
<intelikey> ok i'll go back to where i know nothing at all... in "kde"  and try to setup a printer that the computer doesn't know exists...
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba: welcome back ..connect probs ?
<Spiffyman> intelikey: Sounds like fun. I may be joining you in that before long. When I get home from holiday break, I'll have to set up an old Apple LaserWriter.
<BluesKaj> I'm in the shell using irssi. startx gives this message : fatal IO error 104 on X server ":0.0"
<BluesKaj> I'm in the shell using irssi. startx gives this message : fatal IO error 104 on X server ":0.0"
<BluesKaj> oops
<intelikey> need more info BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy, I lost my scrns after trying to resetup direct rendering with my ATI card
<BluesKaj> Parse error on line 54 of section module in file /etc/X11/xorg,conf ...but I can't access the file cuz i have no X :(
<intelikey> sure you can access the file.   alt+f2 login and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> alt+f1 back to here.
<intelikey> BluesKaj you are playing around in that most terrorfying place known as the linux console.... where i live.  :)
<BluesKaj> hehe intelikey , ok i edited out the line that i added previous to the lost scrn.. how do i save the adits ?
<BluesKaj> edits
<intelikey> and for the record.   not only are there 6 active consoles by default but you can open up to 128 as needed.   and one may scroll up with shift+pg-up  as needed in any active console.
<intelikey> as for saving read the help at the bottom of the screen
<intelikey> ^ means the crtl key
<omgponiezlol> hello, I need a link to see my ext3 partition on Windows
<intelikey> gpm = general purpose mouse   makes copy and paste happen in the console as well as adding mouse functions to some apps.
* LeeJunFan can't live w/o gpm
<intelikey> omgponiezlol search for something called e2fsexplorer   i think
<intelikey> yeah i don't know why gpm is not standard equipment in *buntu...
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: because they don't plan on anyone using the console probably.
<omgponiezlol> intelikey: thanks.
<intelikey> server install ???
<trpr> i'll take a guess. it probably conflicts with X in rare cases, which they wanted to avoid altogether
<intelikey> omgponiezlol np
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, servers, but then I only use gpm on my desktop machine as my servers rarely get accessed by anything other than ssh.
<intelikey> trpr never seen it conflict.   it also provides a mouse repeter that x can use if you want.
<BluesKaj> BRB...dinnertime
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: then there's the people that say ubuntu isn't a server dist, even though my mailserver with ubuntu kernel no less has an uptime close to 280 days now.
<trpr> intelikey: i have experienced conflict between the two, but never w/ ubuntu. a few years back i would have to turn gpm off when launching x :\
<intelikey> trpr that was kernel 2.4 specific
<intelikey> and would work if you used gpm as the repeter.
<trpr> intelikey: ah. that does make a lot of sense. i wonder what reason they have for leaving it out
<intelikey> in other words let x access gpmctl rather than the device node.
<intelikey> trpr idk
<intelikey> size is not likely to be the reason
<intelikey> Installed-Size: 496
<omgponiezlol> hmm i'm having too hard a time recovering grub from this install disk. maybe I'll just leave it like this for now
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> grub wont work for me so i have never really tried to learn about it.
<omgponiezlol> well its usually worked for me, I just had to reinstall windows so it went destroyed the MB
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<omgponiezlol> MBR* I've been at this computer for several hours, I think I'm just going to call it quits for now
<intelikey> first link ^
<omgponiezlol> yea i've tried that guide, not working. the installer keeps crashing
<intelikey> oooh yuch
<omgponiezlol> i have a super Grub disk somewhere. I'll use that some time soon
<omgponiezlol> well ttul intelikey, i'll probably back on my regular nick
<[Relic] > Is there any app that will allow for showing of bandwidth up/down in the bar rather than in an actual application?
<[Relic] > like ksensors for my cpu temp
<intelikey> gkrelm  or some such   i think
<intelikey> <!sp> gkrlem  ?
<intelikey> gkrellm
<intelikey> apt-cache search gkrellm     and see if there is anything you like
<Schuenemann> how can I turn a string into upcase, with shell script?
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: in python, look at string.upper method
<Schuenemann> not python, shell script
<unix_infidel> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Schuenemann> I don't want python
<robotgeek> okay
<Schuenemann> :p
<unix_infidel> Schuenemann: my query was totally unrelated :P
<intelikey> Schuenemann tr
<Schuenemann> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Schuenemann> that doesn't help much
<Schuenemann> tr $string ?
<intelikey> no not a locale   the app  tr
<BluesKaj> back
<intelikey> part of text-utils i think
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: echo "cat" | tr '[a-z] ' '[A-Z] '`;
<Schuenemann> what... ?
<intelikey> Schuenemann echo 'your string' | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] 
<robotgeek> heh, damn typos
<Schuenemann> that just changed prompt to >
<intelikey> Schuenemann if it's in a file    cat file | | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] 
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: do what intelikey says, i typoed
<intelikey> oops only one |
<Schuenemann> it's a hslle script
<robotgeek> from http://www.joot.com/dave/writings/articles/unix-tricks.shtml
<Schuenemann> shell script
<intelikey> robotgeek me too
<robotgeek> heh, okay
<intelikey> Schuenemann if it's in a file    cat file | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] 
<intelikey> if you want it into another file    cat file | tr [a-z]  [A-Z]  > newfile
<Schuenemann> I don't want any files lol
<Theory> hurrah! I have suspend working!
<Schuenemann> I'm doing a shell script, I'll read user input and I wanted to upcase it
<intelikey> then use the first example.
<Schuenemann> isn't there something simple like upcase $var ?
<intelikey> tr
<robotgeek> Schuenemann: tr might take that as an argument as well
<Schuenemann> so, how do I upcase $op ?
<intelikey> echo $op | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] 
<intelikey> need that in another veriable   do this
<intelikey> newvar=`echo $op | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] `
<Ace2016> Does anyone here know anything about xara? it looks free but is it really free forever or it there a catch or something? wasn't it closed source or something?
<intelikey> xara-gtk - GTK GUI utility for searching the Debian package database
<intelikey> !xara-gtk
<ubotu> xara-gtk: GTK utility for searching the Debian package database. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13 (edgy), package size 562 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<intelikey> that's all i know about it.
<Schuenemann> echo `$option | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] `
<intelikey> only if $option expands to something that outputs text
<Schuenemann> $option is a string read from user input
<Schuenemann> appearently it tries to execute the value of $option
<intelikey> then the first ` is probably in the wrong place.
<Schuenemann> like if it were a program
<intelikey> yes.
<M06w> howcome every time i try to do anything to make my computer work better it explodes in my face and i have to reinstall windows, thus loosing half a years worth of settings and documents
<intelikey> that's what ` does
<Ace2016> intelikey: i mean the graphics app as in http://www.xaraxtreme.org/download/
<Schuenemann> so I should not use `
<ZeroSystem> hello, i have kubunta and for some reasoin my wireless adapter is always disabled if i enable it it disabales automaticly after 1 sec what could be wrong ?
<intelikey> ` says execute this first
<Schuenemann> ok, I got it to work
<Schuenemann> echo "$option" | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] 
<M06w> zero, what brand is your card
<ZeroSystem> buffalo
<M06w> buffalo?
<M06w> never heard of buffalo
<Schuenemann> !buffalo
<intelikey> yes   and if you need that done and the output stored in a var  you use ``
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buffalo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZeroSystem> http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless/wireless-g-125-high-speed/wireless-g-125-high-speed-pci-adapter/
<Schuenemann> intelikey: right, thx
<fdoving> intelikey: [:lower:]  and [:upper:]  is fancier :)
<Schuenemann> fdoving: I need that
<ZeroSystem> it works on windows sides but it has software disabe at linux
<Schuenemann> I knew there was something simpler
<intelikey> maybe be  but no more functional
<M06w> how does the system label your cards connection (mines ra0)
<fdoving> intelikey: it handles  too
<ZeroSystem> eth1
<robotgeek> M06w: yours is a ralink card
<BluesKaj> intelikey: any suggestions , editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file didn't help :(
<Schuenemann> fdoving: what's the syntax, please?
<robotgeek> M06w: so, it will be ra0
<M06w> robo, i know
<intelikey> BluesKaj reconfigure x ?
<M06w> eth1 would be for an ethernet card i think
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> ok, what's the command /
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> ok thx
<intelikey> np
<fdoving> intelikey: nevermind, it does not handle those chars.
<ZeroSystem> but it has a wireless info on it x.x
<fdoving> Schuenemann: [:lower:]  does the same as [a-z] , [:upper:]  does the same as [A-Z] 
* Ace2016 finds it funny how windows users have to pay
* intelikey lowers his raised eyebrow at fdoving 
<Ace2016> for xara that is
<Schuenemann> but it supports  etc, right?
<Schuenemann> without having to type every rule
<mauro> Woa, i just read an article that said ubuntu had 8 million users!
<M06w> anybody got an error map for grub?
<fdoving> Schuenemann: wouldn't count on it.
<Schuenemann> fdoving: ok, how do I use it?
<mauro> anyone know if thats true ?
<Schuenemann> [:upper:]  $option ?
<fdoving> Schuenemann: no, as intelikey explained earlier. it's options to 'tr'.
<Schuenemann> ahh...
<fdoving> Schuenemann: man tr
<fdoving> M06w: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<intelikey> Schuenemann no   [A-Z]  == [:upper:]     and [a-z]  == [:lower:] 
<Schuenemann> this is worse than what we had
<jerp> soulrider: what does the article use as its sources?
<intelikey> just two ways of saying the same thing.
<Schuenemann> how about [:alpha:] 
<intelikey> that's any letter
<intelikey> upper or lower
<intelikey> and [:num:]  is digits  and  [:alnum:]  is both
<intelikey> iirc
<soulrider> i saw it on digg i think
<M06w> fdoving, would you know how to fix error 11?
<Schuenemann> does not work for , etc
<intelikey> man bash    man tr    man regex     man man       just don't   man woman   there is no manual for woman.
<Schuenemann> heh
<intelikey> Schuenemann man sed   sed can do anything tr can do and more
<fdoving> awk is also very very nice.
<intelikey> but the syntax is kinda funky
<Schuenemann> any programming language has upcase(string)...
<intelikey> perl probably
<Schuenemann> I can do without that, it's okay
<intelikey> perl is made for playing with text
<Schuenemann> but ANY language has an upcase function
<Schuenemann> that's why I find it weird shell script doesn't
<fdoving> you can make a uppercase command in bash too, if you want to.
<BluesKaj> hmmm, intelikey ," dpkg conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)"
<intelikey> you added a space BluesKaj
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   <<<< repost
<intelikey> no space in dpkg- <
<intelikey> and don't tell me that's not what happened....
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> use tab-completion.
<intelikey> dpkg-r[tab] 
<defiant> What do I do to install install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<intelikey> flash 7 ?
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<soulrider> defiant: install flash 9 formt he repos
<ZeroSystem> hello i want to know how come i cant enable my wireless adapter ?
<defiant> soulrider I am not sure how to do that
<Schuenemann> is flash9 final already?
<soulrider> defiant: have youi enabled universe and multiverse ?
<defiant> soulrider is it possible for you to tell me how to do that please?
<defiant> soulrider I do not think I have
<Schuenemann> !backports | defiant
<ubotu> defiant: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<soulrider> there
<Schuenemann> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<soulrider> once you enabled the repos, you need to type "sudo aptitude install flahsplugin-nonfree" in a console
<Schuenemann> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Schuenemann> doesn't apt-get do that too?
<Schuenemann> remember dependencies
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> aptitude is like apt-get
<intelikey> well the attack is on.
<defiant> someone just sent me a sources list. What do i do with this
<Schuenemann> someone?
<defiant> Yes I think it was intelikey
<intelikey> defiant have a look in it.  adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list accordingly.
<trpr> heh. good question. i thought one was a frontend for the other.. not that there was any added functionality
<defiant> oh Thank you intelikey
<Schuenemann> trpr: but apt-get does that too
<intelikey> you can remove all but the very first # mark if you like defiant
<defiant> great! I appreciate it intelikey
<intelikey> the reason i have them in there is to disable non-free sources.
<intelikey> np   welcome.
<fowlduck> hi people
<fowlduck> miss me?
<Schuenemann> intelikey: option="$option" | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] 
<intelikey> fowlduck i didn't even shoot at you.
<intelikey> :)
<defiant> intelikey I did apt-get update and then I tried apt-get install flash9 and it told me can not find package
<Schuenemann> is this supposed to work?
<intelikey> Schuenemann no
<Schuenemann> defiant: sudo apt-get install flahsplugin-nonfree
<intelikey> option=`echo "$option" | tr [a-z]  [A-Z] `
<intelikey> Schuenemann  that is ^
<defiant> it says could find package intelikey
<defiant> I mean could not find package intelikey Sorry I mis typed
<intelikey> you have to update after you change sources.list
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> then try.
<defiant> I ran that already
<sersport1> hi
<sersport1> i'm russian
<intelikey> you did uncomment backports ?
<intelikey> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<fowlduck> you might need to add multiverse onto some of those sources
<defiant> yes intelikey and the same error
<intelikey> fowlduck it's there... if he's using my sources.list  i sent him
<fowlduck> intelikey: right
<intelikey> hmm odd.   the bot thinks it's there.
<defiant> I am running apt-get update again
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey , thx ...got my desktop back :)
<defiant> same thing again intelikey
<Schuenemann> I didn't know shell script was so boring
<intelikey> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<defiant> event not found
<intelikey> well the script kiddy is about to reset my connection again.    i'm not sure how long i'm willing to put up with this...
<draik> intelikey: script kiddy?
<intelikey> lag upto 14 seconds   krap
<Schuenemann> intelikey: he's hackign you?
<Schuenemann> hacking*
<intelikey> yeah wana be hacker
<trpr> running scripts at least :p
<draik> and that's about it
<fowlduck> intelikey: time to break out metasploit and  drop him like a bad habit
<Schuenemann> something bad about freenode is that it doesn't hide ips
<intelikey> thinks he is.  been at it for several days.
<draik> lag: 193 ms
<trpr> what did you do to him? "kiddie" is a good adjective. probably is a kid
<Schuenemann> go to his house and smack him
<intelikey> i have often even started sshd for him  but he is still scared to login...
<matthew_> intelikey, still getting portscanned?
<Steven_M_> Is anyone on here using dailup with kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> I'd better shut up, me might be reading this
<defiant> intelikey I still get the same error message
<draik> intelikey: give me his info and I will PERSONALLY go to his house and give him a good "hacking" with my axe... insert stumpy joke here...
<mauro> whats happening? =/
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I setup a user un/pw test/test to test 1 thing on my laptop, and within 15 seconds it was cracked. hehe
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: now that was timing.
<LeeJunFan> ssh
<intelikey> matthew_ yeah mostly just scans   been a few ssh hits in the past.
<fowlduck> LeeJunFan: wow, you must get scanned constantly, I don't get that many scans
<Schuenemann> how do I check that?
<intelikey> defiant someone else will have to help you.  i'm lagging to bad now.
<matthew_> intelikey, weird...esp. since ubuntu doesn't have a root account...what does he hope to accomplish? Your password is strong, right?
<defiant> oh ok. Thank you
<intelikey> LeeJunFan lol  i'd say it was.  :)
<fowlduck> intelikey: do you have a legitimate source address?  If he really is a kid you could seriously piss off his parents
<fowlduck> outward-facing passwords must be at a minimum 12 characters with uppercase, lowercase, numbers, and special characters
<defiant> I am having issues with installation of flash 9. is there anyone that can assist me? Intelikey has given me a source list and I have uncommented what I needed to and I am still getting error cannot find package.
<intelikey> matthew_ i use a passwordless account :)  but nosuid  so root is a keyboard only thing.
<Schuenemann> defiant: you ran sudo apt-get update ?
<intelikey> draik actually no.   only my isp
<defiant> schuenemann yes I have
<matthew_> intelikey, huh?!?! password less account? what the f#*$ for?
<Schuenemann> defiant: sudo apt-get install flahsplugin-nonfree
<Schuenemann> oops sorry
<Schuenemann> defiant: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<defiant> I also ran that already schuenemann
<intelikey> fowlduck yeah i got three ip's   two are for sure tor   but one may be legit  not sure.
<Schuenemann> so, that's it
<Schuenemann> was is installed?
<defiant> no it was not.
<Schuenemann> niot found?
<defiant> it still tells me package not found
<soulrider> has anyone here ever used GTKRadiant ?
<fowlduck> intelikey: nice
<intelikey> matthew_ why should i have to type a password ?    and there is no sinsitive data on this box anyway.
<Schuenemann> defiant: are you sure you typed correctly? I typed wrong
<aztek> how do i make the Kicker transparent
<matthew_> intelikey, true, but it's still less secure...and what's wrong w/ a password?
<defiant> schuenemann: I type it several times already. Once when you said what to type and once when intelikey told me what to type. I do not understand what I am doing wrong.
<Schuenemann> defiant: apt-cache search flashplugin
<Schuenemann> does this find anything?
<defiant> no
<Schuenemann> maybe the file he sent you was not ok?
<defiant> that is always a possibility
<matthew_> aztec, right-click on Kicker and select Configure
<Schuenemann> does it have a line like: deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<matthew_> aztek, You can find the option in there
<Schuenemann> ?
<Schuenemann> not commented
<defiant> No
<defiant> It says edgy
<Schuenemann> you're using edgy right?
<defiant> honestly I do not know
<Schuenemann> kubuntu 6.10 ?
<defiant> I just burned the disk and installed it
<defiant> Yes
<Schuenemann> that's edgy
<defiant> Ok.
<defiant> So in that case that line is there uncommented schuenemann
<rOx-710> Hello
<rOx-710> There Is Can Help Me ?
<fowlduck> someone check on the package-name for him, sheesh
* rOx-710 C Qualcuno Che Pu Aiutarmi ?
<Schuenemann> !it Z fowlduck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it Z fowlduck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !it | rOx-710
<ubotu> rOx-710: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rOx-710> thx a lo
<rOx-710> lot
<rOx-710> :D
<Schuenemann> defiant: and it should be like that... :-/
<defiant> do u know of a reason why I would not be getting that update?
<Schuenemann> what was the output to update?
<defiant> Reading Package list... Done
<Schuenemann> that's weird
<defiant> should I put in the line that you said and see what happens?
<Schuenemann> you told me you already have that line
<defiant> i have that line but it says edgy. The one that you wrote has dapper. I do not know what the difference is. i am sorry. That is why I asked
<Schuenemann> I'm using dapper, that's why it says dapper
<defiant> Oh
<Schuenemann> 6.06 = dapper, 6.10 = edgy
<defiant> I understand
<Schuenemann> does it say universe and multiverse too?
<defiant> Can I paste it to you?
<kai> wasup people
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Schuenemann> paste there
<Schuenemann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<defiant> I can not get it to copy and paste
<Schuenemann> how come?
<brandon_> is kubuntu and ubuntu debian?
<matthew_> based on debian
<Schuenemann> debian based
<defiant> What do I do with this thing after I paste it in there?
<Schuenemann> tell me the URL so I can see it
<defiant> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39525/
<Schuenemann> it's missing "restricted", but I don't know if that matters
<kai> I installed frostwire but when i try to run it doenst do anything? whats wrong with my program?
<Agent_bob> what's the command to recover a nickname ?
<defiant> actually above that it says restricted
<Schuenemann> but commented, right?
<defiant> no
<Schuenemann> which line?
<defiant> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted univer$
<defiant>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted un$
<defiant> why does that not display the whole thing
<Schuenemann> what you pasted does not have that "us" before "archive"
<veronica> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hepme> i'm in kubuntu 6.10 and reading the documentation and it says to enable multiverse by clicking 'view->manage repositories' from adept, but i don't have that option in my adept for some reason. i only have 'view->review changes'. any idea?
<defiant> are they all supposed to have the us before them?
<soulrider> hepme: how did you open adept?
<soulrider> did you use katapult or did you launch it from the tray icon ?
<Schuenemann> no, but why the one you pasted here has us?
<slougi> Schuenemann: defiant: the us just means to use mirrors from the USA
<hepme> soulrider: from 'add/remove programs'
<soulrider> hepme: press alt and space
<soulrider> and type adept
<hepme> didnt know it changes options depending on how you open it
<soulrider> then press enter
<soulrider> you should be able to do it there
<hepme> haha that was rad
<hepme> kde rocks
<soulrider> i think what you opened is some sort of reduced version, thats why
<Schuenemann> slougi: I know, but the text he pasted at pastebin doesn't have it, and the one he pasted here does, so it seems he pasted different texts
<slougi> hepme: yeah it's a bit confusing, adept has something like 3 different modes
<slougi> Schuenemann: ah
<slougi> Schuenemann: right, sorry to butt in like that
<hepme> kde is definitely a little more complex to figure out than gnome but certainly worth it so far
<intelikey> now if the lag would go away.  :)
<Schuenemann> defiant: is the "restricted" after a sharp?
<defiant> yes
<Schuenemann> so it's commented :p
<slougi> hepme: yeah kde is a bit more complex, but it is also a lot more diverse and functional
<Schuenemann> put the sharp after it and save
<slougi> hepme: it's also been getting a lot easier to use over the years
<intelikey> or just remove it altogather
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<intelikey> hey i'm not lagging now.
<intelikey> :)
<Schuenemann> did you kill him?
<slougi> lag sucks :P
<defiant> Now I a getting duplicate entry errors Suenemann
<intelikey> no he lives.
<hepme> slougi:  cool, i just need to get it a little more stable, it was doing a couple things where i'd click on an app and suddenly my entire screen would go blank and i had to restart kdm. but i ran xserver-org and set some options that hopefully fixed it. however i enabled my mouse to use the scroll wheel and it now works however my screen refreshes WAY slower for some reason
<Schuenemann> intelikey: what kind of bogus sources.list did you send to defiant? :p
<defiant> LoL
<intelikey> not bogus  just commented out restricted.
<Schuenemann> he needs restricted for flash, right?
<intelikey> i'll pastebin it.
<intelikey> idk
<Schuenemann> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> i don't do restricted  nor flash
<Spiffyman> Grrrr. Firefox is very unstable for me.
<Spiffyman> I just lost about 10 mins worth of edits on the DellInspiron9100 Wiki page. ><
<hepme> Spiffyman which version
<hepme> ff2.0 is very stable in osx and windows but not linux for some reason :(
<defiant> intelikey, can I just copy and paste your whole sources list over mine and see what happens?
<Spiffyman> Installed via Adept. Hang on. Lemme restart it.
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39527/plain/ <<<< Schuenemann
<intelikey> some one is knocking at my door again.
<Spiffyman> Looks like straight 2.0
<defiant> schuenemann can I just paste that into my sources list?
<Schuenemann> try it
<Schuenemann> but uncommented where is says restricted
<Schuenemann> just remove those sharps
<Schuenemann> and remove that first line too
<Spiffyman> hepme: Is there a more stable version, or should I revert to 1.5? I like my Zotero extension. ><
<Schuenemann> I mean the sharps after restricted
<pwn4tt4ck> is fowlduck or jontec here?
<fowlduck> whattup yo
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: whats up homie!!!
<fowlduck> nada mucho, coding, u?
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: Hanging out with my girlfriend, who thinks IRC is boring ( :-O! ) I'll be on later tonight, when my g/f leaves, will you be on, say, in 2 or 3 hours?
<Schuenemann> defiant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39528/plain/
<Schuenemann> try this one, and I hope it works
<ravencrow> hey everyone.  Question: I'm going to sell my computer, but want to fully format my drive.  What should I use to do that?
<pwn4tt4ck> ravencrow: I was just burn the HDD and sell the comp without it
<Schuenemann> burn? what a wast
<Schuenemann> waste*
<Schuenemann> give it to me
<pwn4tt4ck> ravencrow: but your hdd doesnt have any sensative info on it? Nothing you want to get off?
<pwn4tt4ck> ravencrow: if you just want to clear it, google "harddrive reformat"
<pwn4tt4ck> in quotes, btw
<pwn4tt4ck> Schuenemann: I would give it to you, but again, sensative info I dont want you having, hence I'd melt it down to nothing. or at least char it beyond recovery
<pwn4tt4ck> bbl all
<defiant> sschuenemannschuenemann it still did not get the flash
<Schuenemann> defiant: did you save and run sudo apt-get updatE?
<Schuenemann> update*
<defiant> yes I did
<ravencrow> Ok.  I was thinking of completely erasing it..as I did have some sensative billing info..but a regular format would probably do the trick
<defiant> Fetched 1255B in 9s (138B/s)
<Schuenemann> now you tried getting flash?
<defiant> yes
<defiant> and nothing
<defiant> couldn't find package it says
<Schuenemann> apt-cache search flashplugin doesn't find anything?
<defiant> nope
<Schuenemann> omg...
<Admiral_Chicago> might need to add repos
<Schuenemann> Admiral_Chicago: this is his sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39528/plain/
<Spiffyman> Is there a more stable version of Firefox 2, or should I revert to 1.5? I'm open to other browsers that can use FF extensions.
<Admiral_Chicago> did you do apt-get update ?
<Schuenemann> he said so...
<robotgeek> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=0&exact=1&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=flashplugin-nonfree&searchon=names
<robotgeek> err, flashplugin-nonfree
<Admiral_Chicago> Spiffyman: Flock uses extensions as does Konqueror
<defiant> Yes I did Admiral_Chicago
<aztek> good lord Kubuntu is turning into a dependency nightmare for installing stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> defiant: hmm, you what does apt-cache search flash tell you
<Schuenemann> is this the first time you use apt-get?
<defiant> Admiral_Chicago, it just went back to the command prompt
<robotgeek> it is in edgy-backports, so to speak
<Schuenemann> but he has backports
<dope> what's a good program for accessing a webcam on a remote computer?
<Schuenemann> defiant: is this the first time you use apt-get?
<defiant> Schuenemann: I have used it before but I am coming from a windows environmet. Although  I have ran everything that I have read and everything that you guys have told me to
<aztek> i'm trying to compile something from source and after ./configure it pukes saying QT (>= Qt 3.2) headers and libraries not found. how do i install that
<intelikey> kde is krazy.  it runs the first time wizard every time i start it.
<Schuenemann> did you run apt-get upgrade some time?
<robotgeek> !comiple > aztek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comiple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defiant> No I have not
<robotgeek> !compile > aztek
<Admiral_Chicago> !compile > aztek
<robotgeek> double attack!
<Schuenemann> Admiral_Chicago: is upgrade required before all that?
<intelikey> qt-dev ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Schuenemann: before what?
<Schuenemann> before installing things
<Schuenemann> he's using apt-get for the first time
<Admiral_Chicago> upgrade will "install the newest version of all packages" from sources.list
<intelikey> libqt4-dev ?
<Spiffyman> Does Konqueror use FF extensions?
<Schuenemann> Admiral_Chicago: would he find flashplugin without upgrade, anyway?
<intelikey> Spiffyman mozilla extentions are default in konq yes
<defiant> should I do apt-get upgrade?
<Admiral_Chicago> defiant: couldn't hurt
<Spiffyman> Thanks, intelikey. I'm sharing my profile data between the Windows installation of FF and the Kubuntu one. If I use Konqueror, should that pose any problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> are you sure your sources is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<defiant> 0 across the board
<defiant> aye aye
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean 0?
<intelikey> Spiffyman i'm not sure how that will translate.... Admiral_Chicago  might
<defiant> Zero upgraded, installed, removed
<hepme> hrm, i enabled multiverse and universe from adept but i still dont have 'libxine-extracodecs' showing up. any ideas?
<Schuenemann> this can't be right
<intelikey> !libxine-extracodecs
<defiant> Does it matter that i am running this as root Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> Spiffyman: your Konqueror profile will use a seperate profile than your FX one, just install the .jar in Konqueror.
<intelikey> hepme you applied the change ?
<ravencrow> how does one format a floppy as FAT on kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> defiant: you should be typing sudo apt-get update. what do you mean root (is root sudo)?
<hepme> i clicked 'apply' and 'close' and reopened adept to make sure it refreshed my chagnes
<defiant> I was not typing sudo in front
<Admiral_Chicago> hepme: open up konsole and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> sudo is not needed if you are root.
<Admiral_Chicago> defiant: try sudo anyways. couldn't hurt
<defiant> I just did and nothing
<defiant> You saw my source list and it is ok?
<intelikey> well actually it could hurt if for what ever reason root was not allowed to sudo...  but that's another horn of oil
<Schuenemann> defiant: is that file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<defiant> yes it is
* intelikey wants a peek.  what's the linky ?
<Schuenemann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39528/plain/
<Admiral_Chicago> it looks okay so far, let me check one more thing
<Admiral_Chicago> AH!
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it matters that there is no country code
<Admiral_Chicago> defiant: what country are you in?
<defiant> US
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource > Admiral_Chicago
<intelikey> shouldn't ..  i never use one.
<Admiral_Chicago> defiant: give me a sec
<defiant> Ok
<Spiffyman> I'm sorry, Admiral_Chicago. What .jar?
<Spiffyman> ...
<Spiffyman> Dammit.
<DefiantRican> Sorry
<intelikey> actually this is mine.    cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spiffyman> I'm sorry, Admiral_Chicago. What .jar?
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: link back to sources?
<intelikey> !thanks | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> Spiffyman: the .jar that is a FX extension
<hepme> Admiral_Chicago: that worked and for some reason after i did that libxine-extracodecs now shows up in adept, is it because of the apt-get update line?
<Admiral_Chicago> hepme: probably
<hepme> wonder why my adept didnt update after i clicked 'apply'
<Spiffyman> Ah, okay.
<Admiral_Chicago> did you do "full upgrade"
<hepme> no
<Admiral_Chicago> that might be it
<hepme> dist-upgade, what does that do anyway?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: do you think architecture has anything to do with it
<HymnToLife> hepme, upgrade all packages to latest version
<HymnToLife> just like upgrade but handles dependencies differently
<Admiral_Chicago> upgraded your packages. "update" just gets a list
<hepme> should i always run  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade before i run apt-get install?
<HymnToLife> hepme, not necessarily
<HymnToLife> it can't hurt though
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago ?   his k8 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> hepme: not really
<Admiral_Chicago> but it wouldn't hurt
<umalone> Yay! I can now read and write to my external USB hdd  with ntfs file system. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: no then it wouldn't...
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well i think he left unfortunetly. well i'm going to drum up some dinner
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<intelikey> i don't think so.    never saw that throw a apt fit before....
<hepme> any idea why my refresh rate on my screen is so slow after i ran xserver-org? the only options i really cahnged was i turned kernel frame buffering on and i changed my mouse settings to how i had them in gnome to enable my scroll wheel
<hepme> when i scroll up pages it's really slow and jerky
<intelikey>  frame buffering on  <<<<
<hepme> i had to turn frame buffering on in gnome to get my videos to play right, but i guess it's different in kde. i'll try turning it back off
<intelikey> you don't want that.  you want the xorg driver for your hardware  unless you intend to do graphical things in the console.
<intelikey> sounds like you played the vidios in full screen with fb-con   i personally like that but it is hard on X
<intelikey> oooops fire!
<intelikey> bbl
<hepme> k thx
<hepme> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  it says 'vesa' for  'x server driver', should i put it to 'ati' ?  i have a pci ati radeon 9000 video card (it doesn't support flgrx though, so it's still vesa/mesa or whatever)
<harrisony1> !ati | hepme
<ubotu> hepme: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<harrisony1> that may help
<hepme> thanks
<dope> can someone explain symbolic links
<HymnToLife> dope, to put it shortly, a symlink is like a "shotrcut" in windows
<hepme> yeah, that thing is for the ati 'fglrx' driver, i tried that last time and it screwed everything up :(
<dope> like say i have a picture in my home folder and i want to have it in my webserver htdocs folder too. would i use a symbolic link?
<hepme> i think i have to use generic vesa for my ati card to work
<hepme> mines just a 64mb ati radeon 9000, not a fancy 3D accelerated one
<HymnToLife> dope, yep
<seconde> anyone know how to get a chatroom working on kubuntu because I'm bored and I fancy winding people up
<harrisony1> seconde: chat room as in...
<HymnToLife> seconde, you mean runing an IRC server ?
<dope> so how do i set that up?
<dope> cause the picture is gonna be changing, same filename but different file
<seconde> well...my girlfriend and I are bored and we fancy messing about on a chatroom, but Mozilla needs Java
<seconde> which isn't installed
<seconde> and I am FAR too much of a muppet to install it
<HymnToLife> dope, ln -s /path/to/sourcefile.foo /path/to/dir/you/want/symlink/to/be/in
<harrisony1> seconde: try /j #randomname
<dope> so it's source and then destination?
<dope> ok
<seconde> I've been looking for easy Debian install packages but I can't find any
<harrisony1> and then get her in there as well
<dope> and it'll put a copy in the destination?
<HymnToLife> you can specify a filename for the symlink if you want it different from the source file's
<seconde> I have no idea how to compile a source package
<dope> how would i delete it?
<HymnToLife> rm, just like any other file
<dope> can i just open up konqueror and delete the file?
<dope> ok thx
<dope> gonna test it
<HymnToLife> !compiling | seconde
<ubotu> seconde: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<harrisony1> seconde: you dont need to get her to learn irc and then just get both to join a random channel
<dope> so i can't open the symbolic link file?
<dope> cause nothing happens when i click on it
<seconde> is there any way to get a debian package installer other than compiling the source for Java?
<HymnToLife> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dope> seconde: you could try using automatix2
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Schuenemann> !amv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope> pretty sure automatix has java in it
<Schuenemann> does anybody know a program to convert from avi/mpeg to AMV?
<seconde> I'll try these, cheers people
<HymnToLife> Schuenemann, what's AMV ?
<HymnToLife> to me it means only Anime Music Video :p
<Schuenemann> it's the video format used by ipod-like mp4 players
<dope> HymnToLife: so if i have a webpage that uses the symbolicly linked file as the source for like an image will it show the image?
<umalone> I installed sun-java5-jre to get java support on my new kubuntu system
<HymnToLife> dope, yes, if file permissions allow it
<dope> ok cool
<dope> i don't think i have the proper permissions
<dope> how do i fix that
<dope> what's the difference between a hard link and a symbolic one?
<HymnToLife> dope, hardlink is two names for the same file, symlink is a file redirecting to another
<dope> ah
<HymnToLife> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symlink
<umalone> For file permissions, chmod is your friend
<dope> chmod 775 file.jpg
<dope> ?
<dope> is that right
<HymnToLife> yes
<dope> ok cool thx
<umalone> man chmod for finding out the syntax
<hiall123456> i have problem when starting amarok says an error: "Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.  kbuildsycoca running...   KSycoca: Error: No database available!"  any clues on how to fix this? (this prevents Amarok from starting up)
<Schuenemann> so, every file has at least one hard link
<dope> damn, this isn't working
<dope> when i have konqueror do the link it works fine
<ughh> is there command to show my desktop by minimizing all open windows?
<smax> hi guys
<Schuenemann> ctrl + alt + d
<HymnToLife> !hi [ smax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi [ smax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !hi | smax
<ubotu> smax: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ughh> cool
<smax> i installed build-essential yet i still cant bring up the man pages for bind() and strtok()  which are C programming sys calls
<HymnToLife> smax, second time, manpages are not C handbooks
<hiall123456> i have problem when starting amarok says an error: "Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.  kbuildsycoca running...   KSycoca: Error: No database available!"  any clues on how to fix this? (this prevents Amarok from starting up)
<ughh> Schuenemann:  do you know what the keyboard command to open up k-menu is? (i need to map it to my windows key too)
<Schuenemann> alt f1
<ughh> thanks
<smax> i didnt say they were hand books
<smax> i know C
<smax> i need the man pages
<Schuenemann> ughh: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552768
<smax> why would a OS written in C not provide man pages. sheesh
<intelikey> smax what man pages ?
<ytoox> hi, has any of you installed milkesque for baghira style?
<intelikey> smax tldp.org  ?
<ughh> i like how all the kde commands start with a K, makes me not want to install firefox and gaim to break the consistency :p
<dope> chmod wasn't really working i don't think.  there's a little lock on the file :/
<dope> i don't think this symbolic link stuff is working.  it created a file but the file doesn't really do anything
<hiall123456> happy hollidays
<dope> any ideas?
<flaccid9951> dope whats the error
<intelikey> dope the file that is a symlink is link having a copy of the file in another location or under another name    what are you trying to do ?
<intelikey> link/like ^
<GeroG> hi! can anyone tell me why i don't have any /dev/hda*? i'm pretty new with linux...
<flaccid> GeroG have a look at sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> GeroG cause no device was detected there ?
<morvok> GeroG: depending on your internal devices they will register as /dev/sda*
<GeroG> there is no sda, too
<morvok> scsi, sata drives and so on.
<smax> how do i get manpages for C library calls
<Lam_> is there a way to run a _find_ inside konqueror? i want to "find" certain .jpg files under a particular directory tree in order to see they're named correctly
<smax> and system calls
<intelikey> udev only makes the device nodes for what it detects.
<Theory> Lam_: you can use the locate: kioslave
<intelikey> smax check tldp.org ?
<Lam_> Theory: i'll give that a try. thanks
<intelikey> Lam_ and yes you can activate the terminal emulator function of knoq and type in there also.
<ughh> smax they didnt install when you installed 'build-essential' package for gcc and stuff?
<Lam_> intelikey: how do i go about doing that?
<smax> ughh nope
<GeroG> flaccid: fdisk says cannot open /proc/partitions
<Lam_> intelikey: nvm found it.
<flaccid> GeroG interesting. i don't know what it could be but googling the error might help
<intelikey> Lam_ where did you find it ?  cause now i'm not seeing it     lol
<Lam_> intelikey: lol. tools menu. ctrl+e
<intelikey> i know it used to be there.....
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> Lam_ no that's not what i meant.
<GeroG> flaccid: i'm running the liveCD at the moment, cause i cannot boot by linux. i mounted my kubuntu-partition and made chroot. could that cause the problem?
<intelikey> there used to be this little bottom window that was a terminal that was synced to the other windows.
<Lam_> oh neat. i'll see if i can find it
<intelikey> it seems to be removed in this konqueror version.
<ughh> smax it seems to be  apt-cache search manpages-dev
<intelikey> that was one of the things i did like about konq.... now it's gone !
<HymnToLife> that's one of the thing I don't like about Kubuntu
<HymnToLife> the stripped-down KDE
<morvok> anybody remember what band did the song "snacks"?
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | morvok
<ubotu> morvok: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Lam_> locate: seems to be a little flimsy since it locates files matching the criteria within the entire root tree. i'm just trying to run it under a particular directory tree
<BluesKaj> bummer , trying to get direct rendering back .. "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". ...How do I fix that ?
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a util which can convert an image to SVG (vector)? It's a simple black and white text.
<BluesKaj> "Error: couldn't get an RGBA, Double-buffered visual"
<ughh> smax 'manpages-dev' that is
<dope> ok i'm back
<dope> still having the symlink problem
<HymnToLife> dope, what is the exact command you run ?
<slougi> LeeJunFan: you can kind of do that with inkscape
<slougi> LeeJunFan: can't remember how exactly, but the workflow was something like import bitmap -> trace outlines -> save
<dope> i type ln -s file.jpg ~/Desktop/
<dope> and it creates a file named file.jpg on the desktop but it has a lock
<dope> now if i use konqueror and drag the file to the desktop and select the link here option it doesn't have that lock
<HymnToLife> type the full path of your source file
<intelikey> Lam_ the terminal emulator is still there but the menu listing seems to have been removed.  i used  konqueror > menu > settings > configure shortcuts       scroll down about half way and find    show terminal emulator   and assign a shortcut key combo   :)
<dope> wow that worked
<dope> wtfizzle
<dope> thx
<Lam_> intelikey: wow that is hidden deep. i'll give that a try, thanks
<wizard_> i've got a folder that i need two users to have read-write acces to
<wizard_> how should it be chowned and chmodded?
<LeeJunFan> slougi: thanks, I was using inkscape and tracing the layer below :)
<slougi> LeeJunFan: no problem :)
<HymnToLife> wizard_, create group foo with those two users in
<HymnToLife> chown to root:foo, chmod to 775
<wizard_> HymnToLife: they're in the same group, still only one can write to it
<wizard_> oh okay
<HymnToLife> wizard_, it will be writable for all users in group foo
<dope> sweet it works, thx HymnToLife
<Lam_> intelikey: even with the terminal emulator, there's no way to print the result (in this case, display the .jpg files that _find_ outputs) into the main konqueror display?
<HymnToLife> so you'll need to create anew one if you want it to be writable _only_ by those two users
<intelikey> Lam_ sure you can highlight point at the location bar and middle click
<wizard_> HymnToLife: its a htdocs folder so i am trying to be careful aboutchanging system-wide files
<wizard_> HymnToLife: on the particular system, only users withssh access get access to group users
<wizard_> HymnToLife: all other users created go to specific groups
<wizard_> HymnToLife: say samba-usr
<wizard_> ftp-usr
<Lam_> intelikey: err maybe you misunderstand lol. i want to display all of the jpgs that _find_ successfully finds into the main konq screen, similar to how it was as if i did locate:somejpgfile.jpg and it found all instances of that jpg file
<pwn4tt4ck> what is samba?
<wizard_> pwn4tt4ck: samba allows linux to access and create windows shares
<rcrook> samba is a package to allow windows machine to mount shares from linux
<wizard_> it can also act as a nt4 primary domain controller for windows
<Lam_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> Lam_ oh multi.  yeah i did mis-read on that.
<HymnToLife> wizard_, there's no way you can make a dir  read/writable by two users _only_ without creating a group tor them
<Lam_> intelikey: ok just checking. thanks for the help :)  i didn't know there was a terminal emulator
<pwn4tt4ck> does samba do the functions of WinE as well?
<matthew_> intelikey, still getting "hacked"?
<wizard_> HymnToLife: they are in group users
<slougi> pwn4tt4ck: no
<HymnToLife> note the _only_ :)
<HymnToLife> if you chown root:users & chmod 755
<pwn4tt4ck> slougi: thanks
<HymnToLife> al user n group will have write access
<HymnToLife> 775*
<intelikey> matthew_ no  not now.
<wizard_> HymnToLife: these two users are teh only two users who are part of the group users
<wizard_> *wipes brow*
<wizard_> HymnToLife: every other use has a specific group assigned to them and users is NOT a subgroup
<HymnToLife> then here you go
<HymnToLife> chown to root:user, chmod to 775
<matthew_> brilliant...I hate it when kids try stuff like that...you know? I mean, c'mon, you're on dialup for crying out loud...what does he hope to accomplish? lol.
<wizard_> HymnToLife: kk, and i can do that to the folders without editing files, correct?
<HymnToLife> use the -R switch
<wizard_> that changes ownership of all the files in the folder
<HymnToLife> to also change perms and ownership of all fles in the dir
<wizard_> i don't want to change the perms of files
<matthew_> intelikey, I believe there are novelty sites online that will tell you where you are based on your IP address...try typing in his...
<HymnToLife> (and also subdirs, if any)
<HymnToLife> then don't use it :)
<wizard_> HymnToLife: im trying to cheat changing the folder perms without the file ones being touched lol
<intelikey> matthew_ ah, like a dog chasing a car.  it's not the catch.  it's the chase.
<intelikey> matthew_ heh whois
<HymnToLife> wizard_, no cheating, it's normal behavior
<intelikey> !whois
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<HymnToLife> you add the -R switch to also change the files
<intelikey> matthew_  apt-get install whois ; whois <ip>
<matthew_> intelikey, did you get his name? probably not....
<Yoshitsune> anyone know the CLI command to find the /dev/xxx of a zip drive connected to a parallel port?
<matthew_> what was his IP? just want to check it out...
<matthew_> intelikey, ^^^
<intelikey> matthew_ only thing is that i'm not sure it's the right ip so i'm not advertizing it.
<matthew_> okey doke....
<LeeJunFan> slougi: for future reference xara works much better at the tracing.
<intelikey> i'll get him.       i think he's a normal lurker in this channel as well
<slougi> LeeJunFan: right, i've been meaning to look into that for a while now
<matthew_> very cool, I didn't know so much info was available...just did google...lol
<slougi> LeeJunFan: any idea if it is gpl yet?
<LeeJunFan> I don't know about that.
<slougi> right, thanks for the info anyway
<matthew_> intelikey, that bastard...
<intelikey> lol   na
<intelikey> let bless and curse not.
<intelikey> carma as they say...
<matthew_> idk...I'd be pretty pissed if someone was bogging down my connection crap...
<matthew_> karma? lol
<wizard_> intelikey: it wasn't me :-\
<wizard_> intelikey: so stop giving me that look
<intelikey> lol wizard_ i know it wasn't you.  :)
<wizard_> intelikey: phew... :-)
<intelikey> besides i kinda invited the first attempt.    and he seems to think that means it's a standing offer.     but after all, i did say something to the affect of 'if you think you can, just root this thing'    so  i guess he thought he could.
<matthew_> intelikey, oh, now it makes sense...
<matthew_> lol, too bad there's no root...
<wizard_> intelikey: lol.. did he get it?
<intelikey> wizard_ no.
<intelikey> matthew_ there is root.
<wizard_> intelikey: then who cares change the port and see what he does thereafter lol
<intelikey> on every linux system there is root.
<matthew_> intelikey, yeah, but for default on ubuntu, there is no root user...just sudo...
<HymnToLife> matthew_, yes there is !
<wizard_> matthew_: the default user = root pseudo-essentially.
<wizard_> however, the default user must use sudo
<intelikey> matthew_ <BZZZ> wrong answer
<matthew_> intelikey, I agree w/ wizard... about the port thing...
<HymnToLife> do less /etc/passwd if you don't believe us
<matthew_> huh, I didn't know that...
<matthew_> HymnToLife, I'll take all your guys' word for it!
<matthew_> learn something new every day!
<wizard_> matthew_: yeah the first user created could technically constitute as having root access via sudo... gain access to the first user made (assuming the default configuration remained) and a person looking to cause damage can do a great deal with that user
<intelikey> wizard_ and matthew_ the root user is the same on ever linux os   the fact that ubuntu also uses a root jr. account makes no differance to that fact.
<angasule> ubuntu doesn't give root a password, so that one can't log in as root, but that's all, 0 is still root's uid
<matthew_> intelikey, ok, that root jr. thing makes sense to me.
<angasule> wizard_: actually, you need the password of the user, otherwise you can't use sudo
<intelikey> but on this box there is no root jr.   no sudo  no su
<intelikey> matthew_ your box has root and root jr.
<matthew_> angasule, oh, that makes sense...that's what I meant in the first place, that because you can't login as root, no damage...unless he guesses your password...
<pwn4tt4ck> woah, angasule, is that why I cant log in as root? because there is no pass?
<wizard_> intelikey: assuming root access is disabled
<wizard_> intelikey: and assuming you use different passwords for default user and root
<wizard_> you're fine
<angasule> pwn4tt4ck: if you're on ubuntu, yes, that's why
<pwn4tt4ck> I came from using another version of linux, and I always made changes as root and when I switched to ubuntu I was worried as to why I couldn't log in as root
<intelikey> <wizard_> intelikey: assuming root access is disabled <<<< you mean that the password is locked.    access to root is never disabled really.  init uses the root account regularly
<angasule> you shouldn't be using root too much, anyway
<pwn4tt4ck> angasule: so the default user, that being the first you make, is essentially the root user?
<HymnToLife> pwn4tt4ck, you should never ever login as root
<HymnToLife> just use su whan needed
<wizard_> intelikey: i was talking about ssh and ftp
<angasule> no, pwn4tt4ck, the default user has permission to use sudo, that's all
<HymnToLife> when*
<pwn4tt4ck> angasule: what is sude?
<pwn4tt4ck> sudo*
<wizard_> intelikey: assuming ssh has root disabled, they wont be able to access it thru ssh upon login, only after first gaining access
<HymnToLife> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<angasule> pwn4tt4ck: you can add aditional users to the sudo group, as well
<pwn4tt4ck> oh neat
<intelikey> wizard_ oh yes never allow remote root access unless it's a server and a must have.
<wizard_> intelikey: my policy is you get to root only after getting to user
<wizard_> intelikey: get in, then su
<pwn4tt4ck> angasule: so the users in the sudo group are the ones that can install things and make system changes?
<angasule> wizard_: yeah, same here
<angasule> pwn4tt4ck: yes
<wizard_> intelikey: so even if someone DOES attack you, and gets a basic user account to access
<intelikey> wizard_ but on this box you can not get to root from user
<HymnToLife> pwn4tt4ck, by default, yes
<wizard_> intelikey: what damage cna they *really*cause
<HymnToLife> though the group is calles "admin"
<HymnToLife> called*
<wizard_> intelikey: then let the poor loser attack away
<wizard_> intelikey: then buy him tampons after he fails
<intelikey> i have been :)
<pwn4tt4ck> angasule: can users not in the sudo group install programs?
<wizard_> intelikey: i learned my lesson about having root access on my server once lol
<wizard_> via ssh
<angasule> pwn4tt4ck: only to their home directories, not to the system
<pwn4tt4ck> angasule: I dont know if it can be done, but I want to limit my brother's internet browsing. Can I just set his konqueror on his username only so that he cant view 'adult content'?
<smax> hi
<wizard_> intelikey: what is he doing? script kiddie attacks?
<smax> what are the keystrokes to navigate between workspaces
<smax> the pager rather
<pwn4tt4ck> I ask specifically only effects him because there are a lot of things I want to block him out of
<wizard_> intelikey: ddos? bruteforce?
<intelikey> wizard_ what a lot of folks don't seem to grasp when i tell them that there is no  suid here is that only a root console session started by init   can do anything  adminestrative.
<intelikey> wizard_   bruteforce  yeah
<pwn4tt4ck> can someone explain ddos attacks to me? Is it just when you overflood the server with packets until it shuts down?
<wizard_> intelikey: lol brute force should be an executable legal offense
<wizard_> hang brute forcers until their feet quit kickin'
<pwn4tt4ck> lol
<angasule> pwn4tt4ck: well, I've never had to do that, there might be a guide somewhere to do it, just make sure your brother's account doesn't have sudo access (or else he'll be able to change the system and do as he wants)
<smax> what are the keystrokes to navigate between workspaces
<pwn4tt4ck> angasule: thank you
<angasule> pwn4tt4ck: a DoS is a denial of service, so yes, just flooding someone is a DoS, DDoS is a distributed DoS, which means many computers flood the target, so that it's harder to block the attack
<pwn4tt4ck> oh ok
<intelikey> angasule sudo can be setup so that they can only do very specific things as root.    i.e.   mount and umount      or start / restart a network connection...
<angasule> intelikey: ah, I never checked how to do fine grained control, I only admin the family computer and my own so I have had no need
<intelikey> if ubuntu would properly setup the sudoers file it would be very secure.  but the way it is now it's just root jr.
<wizard_> microsux also claims to have the original patent to sudo
<pwn4tt4ck> microsh_t claims a lot of stuff, wizard_
<pwn4tt4ck> They also claim to be the most secure OS out there :\
<wizard_> windows is the most secure...
<wizard_> as long as it never goes online
<wizard_> ;-)
<intelikey> angasule no need ?   hmmm.  well on the family box  you could setup sudo for the other user to be able to do the most common sudo tasks but have a very secure passwd on the root jr. account.   that would improve security by a magnatude
<soulrider> wizard_: i cant believe how they claim parts of the kernel were stolen from htem
<intelikey> wizard_ hmmm how is windows more secure if not on line than linux when not on line ?
<soulrider> theya re so desperate not to loose customers
<wizard_> intelikey: lol
<wizard_> intelikey: who said take linux offline?
<wizard_> linux belongs online
<wizard_> windows doesn't
<intelikey> same guy that said use windows
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> :)
<soulrider> im tyring to convert a couple of my classmates to linux
<soulrider> ia ctually managed to get one
<smax> 
<angasule> intelikey: what common sudo tasks? they have never needed sudo so far
<soulrider> but, the liveCD i gave hi was scratched and wouldnt install
<soulrider> so i hope he doesnt decide to go back to windows before i give him a new CD
<intelikey> angasule what have you had to do as admin ?
<intelikey> those things.
<smax> logout
<soulrider> i wish there was better documentation and help for newbie sin spanish
<intelikey> soulrider i don't think i have ever "tried" to get someone to use linux.   but just the statement "what's a computer virus?"   sure does get their attention.
<angasule> intelikey: update the system and install apps, only I do that, and I never use that computer unless asked to perform those tasks, the password is a combination of uppercase, lowercase, numbers and symbols, as all my other passwords
<angasule> soulrider: where are you from? or what dialect of spanish do you speak?
<soulrider> angasule: im from Uruguay, no dialect
<pwn4tt4ck> wizard_: windows is the most secure so long as there are no plugs running from the machine at all, no cables, its off, and its in the middle of a concrete room with no entrance or exit. Then it is the most secure
<soulrider> lol pwn4tt4ck
<angasule> soulrider: of course it's a dialect :) I'm from Bahia Blanca, Argentina :)
<intelikey> just being a combo means little.  how big of a combo makes worlds of differance.    admin account on the box i built for my mother is 65 char passwd
<soulrider> :O
<angasule> pwn4tt4ck: and remove all removable storage drives, too, just in case ;)
<intelikey> this box doesn't have any access to the admin acount.
<pwn4tt4ck> you know what, angasule, just leave it in the damn box lol
<pwn4tt4ck> and toss it in the ocean
<angasule> intelikey: well, that computer is off most of the time and it's behind a hardware router that forwards no ports to it, so it's safe enough for a family computer, I'd say :)
<wizard_> pwn4tt4ck: i wasn't being serious
<intelikey> pwn4tt4ck ^^ again i ask why would windows be any more secure in that mistical environment than linux would ?
<wizard_> the only windows box i own is named Wintendo
<wizard_> pwn4tt4ck: so what do you think i use it for
<soulrider> lol wizard_
<intelikey> angasule i'd agree.
<pwn4tt4ck> wizard_ I know. I was joking about all of that, because truthfully no system is safe
<pwn4tt4ck> bbs
<wizard_> in the fair justification if windows
<wizard_> they've never said
<wizard_> "safest OS ever"
<Vuen_> hey guys, i have kaddressbook installed, why isn't it in my K menu? am i supposed to run it from inside some larger application?
<wizard_> they've advertised
<wizard_> "safest windows version yet!"
<wizard_> or "safest windows yet!"
<rcrook> does anyone know how to set the yahoo preferences in kopete? things like ban list etc?
<dope> if i have an away msg up in kopete and i'm talking to someone how do i have it not spam the person periodically with my away msg?
<intelikey> Vuen_ idk.  i have a menu entry in  kmenu > debian > apps > viewers > kaddressbook.
<intelikey> set it to not announce away
<intelikey> Vuen_ sorry its     kmenu > debian > apps > tools > kaddressbook.
<dope> where's that
<intelikey> dope idk i saw kopete one time.
<dope> :/
<intelikey> didn't like it
<intelikey> kinda like i did amarok
<intelikey> saw it one time
<intelikey> saw xmms a couple of times   don't like it either.
<draik> Hello everyone
<intelikey> shalom
<draik> I am attempting to get my GRUB back from wherever it's gone
<draik> I am following an online instruction that I found regarding doing the install again, but this time, DON'T FORMAT THE DRIVE
<draik> but for some strange reason, it's giving me the partition as logical
<draik> I set hda6 as "/" and it says that I have to set a partition as "/" before I can continue
<draik> any ideas?
<intelikey> root /dev/hda6
<intelikey> ?
<draik> ?
<draik> ???
<intelikey> is that from the grub prompt ?
<draik> I'm on the live cd trying to run the install again, but I cannot
<draik> cannot continue.
<draik> I am manually setting up the partitions
<draik> well, not setting them up. They have already been setup before
<draik> I am doing the whole process except for the formatting
<draik> I place hda6 as my root "/" and I get this error message...
<draik> No root file system
<intelikey> oh you are talking about the installer on the live CD   i wouldn't use the installer.       maybe mount your install partition and chroot in run grub-install /dev/hda6  or (0,5)   or what ever grub uses  ?
<draik> I have attempted that and also using the SGD
<draik> nothing
<draik> would you know how to use grub?
<intelikey> i absolutely HATE passionately the live CD installer.
<draik> I'm just about getting to that point
<Vuen_> intelikey: i don't have the debian menu in my k menu. in fact i don't really want the debian menu in my k menu.
<intelikey> draik actually i did a very little playing with it when i had some partitions   but i don't know much at all about grub.
<Vuen_> is this just ubuntu's fault that they didn't bother to add it in there?
<draik> intelikey: It's ok. I will find out... somehow
<intelikey> Vuen_ mmm don't want the debian menu ?
<Vuen_> not really
<Vuen_> i want my k menu to be very clean
<rcrook> anyone know what program I can use to record video from my webcam?
<intelikey> Vuen_ anyway.  i don't know why kde didn't add it.  or where it should have.
<Vuen_> hmph :(
<Vuen_> well whatever
<Vuen_> i don't really care about kde 3.5 anymore. i'm salivating over kde4
<Vuen_> i can't wait until it comes out, oh GOD it's gonna be awesome
<angasule> Vuen_: sometimes if you restart it'll show up, I don't know exactly what must be restarted (I boot my computer at least once a day)
<Vuen_> hmph.
<intelikey> i could hardly care less if there is ever a new kde
<intelikey> if it aint broke, don't fix it.
<niroxx> does somebody of you know a good ip range scanner?
<Vuen_> hehe
<Vuen_> qt4 is ported to windows
<angasule> intelikey: have you seen Qt4? so much nicer!
<Vuen_> when amarok on kde4 comes out, i will not rest until every single windows friend i have is using amarok
<intelikey> angasule no.   but nicer how ?    eye candy ?
<intelikey> blah.
<intelikey> niroxx nmap
<niroxx> nmap can only scan one ip :( @intelikey
<angasule> intelikey: probably, but I haven't checked that, I meant it's modular and nicer to program with
<intelikey> niroxx and nmapfe
<angasule> intelikey: in particular, the program I'm writing now will be a *ton* easier with qt4
<soulrider> does anyone know if theres a clone of Dr. Mario available? im addicted to that game :P
<Vuen_> After you have started KAddressBook (either using the panel menu
<Vuen_> what's the panel menu?
<niroxx> intelikey: the gui also can only scan one ip
<murchadh`> intelikey: You don't use erc for this lark do you? Just wondering!
<draik> I'm all out of ideas. Anybody else?
<intelikey> murchadh` ?
<intelikey> erc ?
<intelikey> ah  erc - an Emacs IRC client
<intelikey> no
<murchadh`> intelikey: Sorry! It's an irc client for emacs.
* angasule starts doing the dishes with the emacs kitchen sink
<intelikey> :)
<murchadh`> intelikey: Yeah, just wondering, you being a shell kinda guy!
<intelikey> i'm not an emacser tho
<murchadh`> intelikey: Didn't know if you emacsed though. Cool!
<angasule> me neither, vim for the win :)
<unix_infidel> anyone here running some sata hardware raid controllers (pci-x)?
<rcrook> ok... where do you find the user menu config file?
<murchadh`> angasule: I'm not gonna bite. Just installed i
<intelikey> vim to place     echo and sed  real geeks edit with them.
<rcrook> the Kmenu config
<murchadh`> erc and it's cool. oops
<murchadh`> intelikey: I wrote a note taking script with echo! hehe
<family_> I'm having problems getting an mp3 player working with gnomad2 on Edgy.  Might anyone here be willing to help with brainstorming or trying solutions?
<murchadh`> angasule: I'm sure vim is powerful too, I used it for editing config files for years, but a friend got me interested in emacs. Installed it the other day, got the characters I need working, edit's my wiki and earlier on I got it doing IRC and jabber! I'm impressed. Haven't done a startx in a while!
<intelikey> rcrook  : > bob ;kmenuedit ;find ./ -anewer bob         and when the menueditor pops up change something and close it.
<angasule> murchadh`: well, I believe in KISS, one app does one job and does it well, to chat in a text editor is heresy :P
<intelikey> guess we all got spamed with that one.... :)
<draik> Well I'm back and I'm logged in using SGD
<intelikey> angasule yeah   you tell em'     and read the man page on the in knoqueror while your at it...  hehhe
<murchadh`> angasule: Heehe! To call emacs a text editor is heresy to many!
<angasule> murchadh`: so what should I call it? a finger puzzle? :P
<intelikey> murchadh`   sic'em
<angasule> intelikey: I love konqueror :)
<family_> I've not done much fancy with emacs, but when I had to do a lot of coding for my thesis, I decided to learn emacs:  never regretted it once.
<intelikey> angasule don't dubble talk me on that.  konqueror is the farthest thing form  KISS  that linux knows.....
<murchadh`> angasule: Many people use it as a desktop. Apparently it can do anything. And whilst I love konqueror, it ain't KISS.
<intelikey> well emacs is an os not an editor     or should i say a platform
<slougi_> emacs could also be described as one of the most complete IDEs
<slougi_> although I am a vim fan myself
<intelikey> i've played games in emacs a couple of times thats about all i've ever done with it  but i know it's not just an editor.      actually i'm not sure vim qualifies as 'just an editor' anymore
<slougi> there's pretty few editors that are 'just' editors
<slougi> pico and nano come close to that
<draik> What is the equivalence to m$ Frontpage in linux?
<slougi> you could try nvu I guess
<slougi> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<intelikey> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<Murchadh> !bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<intelikey> !screem
<ubotu> screem: A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-3.1build1 (edgy), package size 2068 kB, installed size 7688 kB
<CSonicGo> !AIM
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<intelikey> dueling bots anyone ?
<draik> I wish
<CSonicGo> why does gaim still have *censored* DIRECT IM support?
<CSonicGo> it's horrible and it never works for me.
<family_> soulrider: Thanks for your repository help a couple of days ago.  Definitely some learning went on.
<hepme> is there a good voice recognition software for KDE? (preferably as good as somethin like Dragon Natural Speech, that lets you talk to kde apps
<soulrider> grat family_
<soulrider> could you solve your problems ?
<intelikey> i heard someone say "if you give a guy a fish, he eats for a day.  if you teach i guy to fish, he'll eat for a life time"   but if you use the latter approach the guy will take your fishing pool away and you will never get to fish again.....
<family_> soulrider:  Solved some of them.  Current problems are (primary) getting Creative Zen V working (with gnomad), and (2ry) getting sound & plug-ins to work.
<intelikey> hepme festival   don't know how good it is.
<soulrider> i cant help you with the zen problem
<soulrider> and what plugins are you trying to get to work ?
<draik> hepme: I have been looking for something like what you're after. Voice Recognition
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<draik> I want something that I can just say something (command) and my computer will do it
<family_> soulrider: Understand.  I've been working with it most of the day (almost beddie-bye time now), and going in circles.  I've posted on the kubuntu edgy hardware forum; perhaps a kind soul with more ability than I have will help there.
<angasule> draik: most such programs are terrible, I had one set up to handle my music player, frankly, I prefer the keyboard
<family_> intelikey: Thanks for the bot reference; I've been doing searches and whatnot, but haven't encountered those two links as of yet.
<draik> angasule: I have a media keyboard. I just want something that can talk back as well
<family_> (Something about getting a wife's Christmas present to work that sets priorities . . . )
<hepme> which vim should i get for the gvim (graphical vim)? vim-gtk?
<angasule> draik: talk back? I think KDE includes a speech engine or something
<draik> angasule: do tell...
<soulrider> family_: maybe you can get support from the product manufacturer.. ?
<socket> how to configure xgl under kubuntu?
<soulrider> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<angasule> draik: that's all I know, sorry :)
<angasule> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max_> what is the name of the program that  draws the icons on the desktop in kubuntu
<socket> thanks - will go through the urls
<max_> socket: why XGL and not AIGLX?
<K`zan> anyone know how to get rid of that "universal side bar"?  TIA
<socket> max_ - is ALGLX good over XGL?
<family_> From Creative?  Perhaps:  I have sent them an email (yesterday).  It goes to show ya that one should read the small print, which points out that the device *only* works on Windoze XP !!!!   Not even other MSWin systems!!  (Something to do with mtp, which is why gnomad should work.)
<max_> socket: i think so, its faster and builtin to edgy
<socket> ok, how do i activate the same
<intelikey> family_ in linux it's always best to search your distros packages first.    apt-cache search <any string to look for>        and if you see something that looks interesting   apt-cache show <that package name>    for more details.     or use adept to thumb through them.
<max_> whats your graphics card?
<socket> i have a Centrino laptop intel graphics chipset
<max_> lemme get you a link hold on
<family> intelikey: I've become very, very familiar with the  /aptitude search/ command today---as well as the install and remove subcommands.  :-/
<intelikey> k
<soulrider> family: i hope you became familiar in a nice way :P
<soulrider> while doing nice stuff :P
<max_> socket: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy do that then use the beryl wiki
<max_> what is the name of the program that  draws the icons on the desktop in kubuntu
<socket> ok
<family> intelikey: Also using adept has helped in looking at versions.  I tried to put a good explanation in the kubuntu forum Edgy Hardwares section; we'll see.
<socket> thanks
<family> soulrider: Oh, yes, in a v-e-r-y nice way.
<hepme> umm kde just crashed on me hardcore, to the point where ctrl+alt+backspace or nothin but powering off my computer mangually would work :| that's unacceptible as it's 2007, not 1997... i was liking kde too. second time this happened within 2 hours. is there anyway i can just disable kde from loading when i start kubuntu. so i can have the GUI be optional?
<socket> i had some issues with both (AIGLX and XGL) on Ubuntu, let me try on kubuntu
<max_> are you in dapper or edgy?
<intelikey> hepme yeah in 1997 that kinda thing didn't happen
<socket> i am using edgy
<hepme> what kinda thing didnt happen
<socket> i have installed both ubuntu and kubuntu on the same root partition
<Hobbsee> hepme: select "console login" at the login screen
<intelikey> hepme yes to answer your Q    remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/??kdm      and it wont start the gui at boot time.
<hepme> thanks
<intelikey> there is a script made to  do that    update-rc.d
<hepme> how can i tell if fb-con is enabled
<intelikey> lsmod ?
<socket> max - i have a Intel 855GM chipset
<socket> do AIGLX or XGL support this chipset?
<max_> yes, i have a older chipset than that
<intelikey> tina=this is not an acronym    hehhe   some people...
<max_> 845G
<socket> ok, then, let me give a shot again, and will let you know the same
<semu> <semu>osaako kukaan suomea...
<max_> what is the name of the program that  draws the icons on the desktop in kubuntu
<intelikey> well i'm went.
<angasule> max_: superkaramba?
<max_> angasule: im positive its not that
<max_> the desktop manager? i need to know its name
<matthew_> KDE
<matthew_> actually, KDM
<max_> thank you
<Hobbsee> max_: kdesktop?
<Hobbsee> kdesktop is the one that does the background, the icons, etc
<jpiccolo> anyone know what would make azureus freeze?
<soulrider> jpiccolo: azureus has some abd memory leaks
<soulrider> i suggest you use utorrent with wine
<soulrider> it sounds like a bad idea, but its hte best alternative there is
<slougi> ktorrent is decent nowadays
<jpiccolo> well i was liking az
<soulrider> slougi: still sint good enough
<jpiccolo> but now it wont start right
<jpiccolo> it loads but then stops responding
<Daisuke_Ido> plus to utorrent being "acquired"
<Daisuke_Ido> future linux version
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's about it :\
<matthew_> jpiccolo, you need to be on the desktop that azureus is loading on for azureus to completely load its gui
<jpiccolo> i am
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm just settling for ktorrent for now until something better comes along
<jpiccolo> i completed a download
<jpiccolo> start to do its checksum
<jpiccolo> then froze
<jpiccolo> now wont work
<matthew_> jpiccolo, weird...
<jpiccolo> how would i kill java
<jpiccolo> i wonder if a restart will help out
* flaccid drinks hoegaarden
<jontec> my video card supports an extended desktop, how do I do it in linux? I'd really like to have my console on the other monitor
<jpiccolo> how would i save everything in firefox
<flaccid> jontec: dual display
<draik> jpiccolo: Save what?
<flaccid> ?
<draik> bookmarks?
<jpiccolo> like passwords and bookmarks
<jontec> flaccid: well... I mean having the desktop extended over two monitors
<flaccid> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> backup the following /home/jpiccolo/.mozilla/firefox
<flaccid> jontec: nv or ati?
<jontec> flaccid: ati
<flaccid> jontec: do you have dual display option in system settings ?
<jontec> flaccid: I haven't tried... I didn't know where to start... let's see (and plug in the other monitor)
<flaccid> jontec: check if you already can in kcontrol -> monitor and display. if that doesn't work try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<jpiccolo> anyone running feisty herd1
<Admiral_Chicago> jpiccolo: i am in my room at school
<Admiral_Chicago> check out #ubuntu+1
<jpiccolo> have any problems with it?
<jontec> flaccid: um.. well I just plugged in the monitor and the monitor is black... (I don't have the option at the moment) umm... should I restart or should I press my monitor toggle button (which presently doesn't work... it's a Fn + key)
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<jpiccolo> admiral, faster than drapper?
<flaccid> jontec: ^^
<flaccid> um where do you go to change resolution in edgy?
<jontec> flaccid: should it work immediately after I plug in the monitor?
<flaccid> jontec: no did you even check system settings - display?
<jontec> flaccid: I did.
<jontec> flaccid: it's greyed out
<flaccid> could you enable more than 1 monitor there?
<flaccid> jontec: click administator mode
<jontec> flaccid: I'm there.... hey... should I change anything on the hardware tab?
<flaccid> don't change the drivers yet just enable a second display and see if it works after restarting x
<flaccid> good idea to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf first as well
<jontec> flaccid: are we restarting x from command line? (I need a command, then :D)
<jontec> flaccid: and how do I enable the second
<jontec> ?
<flaccid> jontec: no just logout and then select restart x server from kdm
<jontec> flaccid: wait I didn't even see the check box to enable the second display
<flaccid> if you cannot add another monitor, follow the forum post
<ZeroSystem> hello i want to know how come i cant enable my wireless adapter ?
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> ZeroSystem: check the wifidocs
<ZeroSystem> ok thanks
<flaccid> np
<jontec> flaccid: I'm sorry. :D I can enable it. wow. Okay, when I go to apply it, it says that it hasn't been tested with this video card and such. (I have no ati drivers installed, would that be necessary?)
<flaccid> what driver are you using atm, jontec?
<jontec> flaccid: whatever came installed... on the hardware tab it says plug n play for both monitors
<flaccid> what does it say for driver of the video card?
<jontec> flaccid: oh, sorry. the driver just says ati, like the name O_o
<flaccid> thats the OS driver. you can use that or the prop. driver
<pwn4tt4ck> whats up?
<jontec> flaccid: okay, one more question before I apply it.... ummm I don't understand this 1 left of 2 and such. When I try to resize monitor 1 (I assume that's the monitor I am using now), the size of monitor 2 decreases significantly... my laptop is a widescreen, but my flat panel is not. O_o (Is this not important? are we just trying to see if it works?)
<K`zan> How does one get rid of the missing kwallet message when starting and ending kmail - I don't want it and am TIRED of being nagged about it.  TIA!
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec fowlduck: whats up guys! Hey, if I click 'setup outlook' will it set up evolution instead?
<flaccid> jontec: yeah try it. basically dual display sux on linux. you have to set it up manually 9/10 times.
<jontec> flaccid: okay
<jontec> flaccid: it said that it was trying it and... the other monitor stayed BLACK.
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: ? I have no idea what you're talking about :D
<flaccid> try the manual set up
<K`zan> Disregard Last (RTFM works :-).
<dope> how do i get the icons in the taskbar to form up in columns.  they used to but not anymore
<ZeroSystem> hello i checked the network site but there this problem is not mentioned "the network card gets disabled even though it is recognixed
<ny0n> anyone around?
<jontec> flaccid: I also tried cloning my main monitor and that failed as well... all that I got was a primitive white and black checkered screen with an x as my mouse (I remember this from SuSE, when KDE started up)
<dope> nm
<jontec> flaccid: I exited with ctl + alt + f7
<ny0n> i just installed kubuntu on my desktop computer, can anyone help me get it to work with wireless internet
<dope> how do i get something to run at startup
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec: I meant like... there is a button my server that says 'setup outlook' and I was wondering, since I have evolution instead of outlook, if I click that button to set up my mail on outlook, will it set it up on evolution or just throw up an error?
<ny0n> i just installed kubuntu on my desktop computer, can anyone help me get it to work with wireless internet
<ZeroSystem> ny0n is your card recognized ?"
<ny0n> i'm not sure
<ny0n> it's a linksys
<ny0n> it should be supported
<ZeroSystem> check it at network settins
<ny0n> i'm in network settings, am i looking for anything specific
<dope> how do i get something to run at startup
<ZeroSystem> right click the network
<ZeroSystem> and put a tick on that options
<Huey> is there really no way to switch between dual-monitor mode and single-monitor mode without restarting X?
<ny0n> under available network interfaces i see two, eth0 (regular ethernet) and eth1 there is a red X next to it and it says "Disabled Wireless Network Device"
<ny0n> how can i enale it
<ny0n> enable*
<ZeroSystem> right click enable
<dope> how do i get something to run at startup
<ZeroSystem> if it doesnt get enabled you have the same as my problem that i dont know how to solve ;.;
<ny0n> hehe
<dope> anyone
<max_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZeroSystem> dope what do you want to enable ?
<dope> yakuake
<ZeroSystem> i dont know it ><
<Jucato> !kcontrol-autostart
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Jucato> ^^^^
<nixternal> dope, start up yakuake once, and leave it alone, it will then start up everytime
<Jucato> yep
<nixternal> you don't need to do anything special
<dope> i don't have kubuntu load my last session
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: I'd say it depends on how it sets up outlook
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: what does the link go to?
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: oh it's a button
<nixternal> dope: doesn't matter, if you shutdown with yakuake running, it is stored in the session and will start up every time until you close it
<Jucato> dope: <apt> To start a program or set an environment variable at KDE login, see: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/configure.html#id2560273
<Rob-West> does anyone have a space PC
<Jucato> nixternal: I think he means that he set Kubuntu *not* to restore from the previous session
<nixternal> i don't know what it is, so i guess i don't have a space pc
<nixternal> ahh
<ny0n> when i enable it it turns back into disabled after afew seconds
<ny0n> :(
<dope> i got that kcontrol-autostart
<dope> now what
<jontec> pwn4tt4ck: I'll be right back I have to logoff
<slougi> hmm for me yakuake starts automatically on login without any setup
<Jucato> dope: it will be in kcontrol or system settings, afaik
<Jucato> (to launch kcontrol, press Alt+F2 and type in kcontrol)
<Rob-West> does anyone have a computer there not using
<Jucato> dope: you can read the link that <apt> gave for manual instructions, just in case
<ny0n> zero you around?
<Jucato> slougi: that's because you have KDE setup to restore from previous session. dope (and I) don't
<slougi> Rob-West: I have a 486 :] 
<slougi> Jucato: possible
<dwidmann|sleep> Rob-West: do virtual machines count?
<nixternal> slougi: that's what it is, because it is the same for me
<slougi> ok
<Rob-West> slougi is it in use
<nixternal> i have a few computers im currently not using. only use them for test builds and bug work
<ny0n> hey zerosystem
<nixternal> i went to school with a Rob West, your not from carol stream are you :)
<slougi> Rob-West: no
<dope> ok i think i found it
<dope> brb
<Rob-West> slougi where r u from
<prak> is anyone familiar with the dialling stuff with minicom?
<slougi> Rob-West: finland
<Rob-West> to far
<slougi> kinda suspected that
<nixternal> Rob-West: im in chicago, what do you need?
<nixternal> you are across the big pond it seems
<Rob-West> no im in michigan
<nixternal> kzoo
<nixternal> im from the area
<nixternal> originally
<Rob-West> do u have a real pc or just virtual ones
<nixternal> real and virtual
<Rob-West> i kinda want a spare one to play with
* Jucato makes a visit to nixternal to steal one of his real pc's...
<nixternal> i hear you there. might be cheaper to hit up craigslist or ebay
<nixternal> since i got this laptop, i only use them to break now :)
<Rob-West> how do i access craigslist
<nixternal> are you in kzoo?
<Rob-West> well near there
<nixternal> http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/mi
<nixternal> im from benton harbor :)
<Rob-West> r u black
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> no
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> why is it when i tell people that, that is the first question they ask
<Rob-West> u live in Benton Harbor michigan
<nixternal> http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/
<nixternal> i live in chicago now :)
<nixternal> i used to live in watervliet
<nixternal> if you ever heard of that
<nixternal> im sure you have
<crazy_bus> Is there a quick way to check what version of the Nvidia binary drivers you are using?
<Jucato> nvidia-settings
<crazy_bus> thank you.  I can't believe I didnt think of it :)
<dope> ok still can't do it
<Jucato> if you installed the driver from Nvidia.com... I don't think it has an nvidia-settings
<Jucato> dope: simplest way, make a link to the yakuake executable (/usr/bin/yakuake) in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dope> crap
<dope> i messed soemthing up, sda1 isn't windows anymore
<dope> it's just blank
<sUpER> how do i install kplayer
<ny0n> can anyone help me get wireless internet working on kubuntu
<fowlduck> yo yo yo
<socket> hi max
<mds> ny0n: have you tried knetworkmanager?
<socket> i have installed alglx
<socket> now how do i test the same?
<socket__> anyone, how do i test AIGLX on my desktop??
<ny0n> i don't have knetworkmanager
<sUpER> anyone knows how to install kplayer?
<prak> is anyone familiar with the dialling stuff with minicom?
<ny0n> can i get it working without knetworkmanager?
<prak> is anyone familiar with the dialling stuff with minicom?
<pwn4tt4ck> is jontec back?
<pwn4tt4ck> fowlduck: hey, ok I gotta leave
<pwn4tt4ck> jontec left
<pwn4tt4ck> omg
<fowlduck> later
<pwn4tt4ck> ok later guys have a good night, I might be on around 2 or 4
<pwn4tt4ck> or 3*
<ZeroSystem> if the wireless card id disabled does that mean its not recognized properly ?
<ny0n> zerosystem, i don't know
<ny0n> did it ever do that to you
<ny0n> you enable it and it disables by itself
<ZeroSystem> it is doing it now
<ZeroSystem> ya
<ZeroSystem> it is always like that
<ny0n> hmm
<ZeroSystem> 2 days trying to fix it
<ny0n> i'm on a laptop with kubuntu
<ny0n> wireless is working (i cam here and someone helped me)
<ny0n> i installed kubuntu on my desktop like an hour ago
<ZeroSystem> how did it work ?
<ny0n> i forget
<ny0n> someone in here took me through it step by step
<ny0n> and it worked
<ZeroSystem> did you have that problem at first ?
<ny0n> i don't think so
<ZeroSystem> what was the problem ?
<ny0n> it just wasn't working
<ny0n> this was a long time ago
<ZeroSystem> i c
<ny0n> someone help me and zerosystem
<ny0n> setup wifi
<ny0n> :] 
<ZeroSystem> could it be a bug in kubuntu 6.10?
<ny0n> mayhbe
<ny0n> maybe*
<ny0n> i'll probably be back later
<ny0n> :)
<ZeroSystem> me to
<ZeroSystem> if you get anyhelp at it tell me
<pluto> Can someone tell me what could cause linux to stop allowing me to burn CDs?
<lovloss> i just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu :) what should i know?
<MistaED> everything has a k in it
<lovloss> lol. i mean, will i have many compatibility issues?
<MistaED> i don't think so, i've changed over today as well
<lovloss> How come i cant find anything in the packages? there's only about 4 listed programs
<MistaED> oh yeah i've chosen to ignore adept and just use synaptic
<lovloss> *shiver* thats a bit more comlex
<lovloss> how well does kde run gnome stuff
<pluto> I'm here..
<pluto> just to say I am :p
<lovloss> :D
<lovloss> its quiet
<pluto> LOL, yeah I know.. no troubleshooting help in here today
<lovloss> hey, howcome i cant install kdevelope :(
<lovloss> its faded in adept
<pluto> That I wouldn't know.. have you tried from console?
<lovloss> i suppose i may have to use console....
<pluto> Its easier IMO. Less headache with graphics
<lovloss> hmm i havent installed anything yet
<lovloss> what were the apt-gets for proprietary file formats?
<lovloss> oh iu havent updated @.@
<lovloss> gavin... you go to mtsu perchance?
<lovloss> guess not
<hepme> what dir should i install tarbars i compile myself? like say for flash stand alone player
<freeride> ello all
<freeride> whats up
<crimsun> err, there's no reason to use a tarball of flash 9 beta; we've backported it from feisty to both dapper and edgy
<crimsun> see dapper-backports and edgy-backports, respectively
<crimsun> !flashplugin-nonfree edgy-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<crimsun> !flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<hepme> i want to see flash movies from the console though, looks like i need libflash-swfplayer
<Rob-West> anyone here in the US
<freeride> yeah, I am
<Rob-West> well someone close to michigan
<freeride> lol, why, you need in home tech support?
<freeride> is it really that bad?
<Rob-West> im looking for a cheap computer that will run ubuntu
<Rob-West> no im looking for a second PC
<freeride> you can get a new one from dell for like 300 bucks man
<burryl> is there anyway to watch videos online that require window media player plugin?
<Rob-West> i can only do like 30 bucks tops
<burryl> dain, my graphics card is 300 bucks, that sucks =(
<bork> im in the us too
<freeride> 30 bucks should cover the shipping charges
<Rob-West> thats the problem
<burryl> and the plastic casing..
<burryl> =)
<burryl> was joking
<Rob-West> cuz thats all i got
<Rob-West> well actually 20 bucks
<freeride> damn man, you need a job more than you need a computer
<burryl> what are u trying to do, i just got here =)
<Rob-West> minus 3$
<Rob-West> im looking for a older PIII or PII something that will run Ubuntu and fair speed
<freeride> lmao, for 20 bucks?
<burryl> are u not in the us or someting?
<Rob-West> im in the US
<freeride> dood, good luck with that
<burryl> 20 bucks?
<bork> me too
<freeride> I'll take 3 of them at taht price :-p
<burryl> ask ur parents for more money =) that's what i do lol
<bork> fair use rights
<freeride> I'll fill a whole room with 200mhz pentium ubuntu boxes :-D
<freeride> lmao
<Rob-West> my mom wont give me cash
<freeride> like I said, you need a job way more than you need a computer
<Rob-West> im to young for a job
<freeride> mow some lawns or shovel some snow or whatever they do in mi
<burryl> u don't need cash, just the credit card number..
<freeride> haha!
<burryl> =)
<freeride> and it doesnt matter who's number ;-)
<freeride> any card will do
<freeride> lol
<Rob-West> nah im good
<Rob-West> im looking for a older PIII or PII something that will run Ubuntu and fair speed but i have no money
<lovloss> how come i cant find almost any packages?
<lovloss> kdev, kleansweep, and so fotrh... all this stuff is missing
<notech> probably your sources list
<lovloss> i havent done anything to that
<Tann> How do you setup a wireless network connection in kubuntu
<lovloss> i just imnstalled
<Tann> using ndiswrapper
<Tann> How do you setup a wireless network connection in kubuntu using kubuntu
<Tann> oops
<Tann> How do you setup a wireless network connection in kubuntu using ndiswrapper
<Tann> there
<Whopper> umm
<Whopper> konsole
<Whopper> hi simone_
<lovloss> is it because i didnt add the universe package?
<Tann> o great! not you whopper
<Whopper> what?
<Whopper> oh lol
* Whopper thought this was the other window :P
<Tann> :)
<Tann> How do you setup a wireless network connection in kubuntu using ndiswrapper
<notech> lovloss: you have to uncomment some but i forgot the bots trigger for that
<notech> lovloss: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/KubuntuStuff/How-Tos
<lovloss> figured it out :D
<lovloss> thanks ^o^
<Tann> Hello?
<matthew_> Tann, what's up?
<php-guy> does kubuntu koversation record all files that have been downloadeed? also does kubuntu have a log files of all files that have been on my system,and opened?
<Tann> How do you setup a wireless network connection in kubuntu using ndiswrapper
<matthew_> sorry Tann , no clue.
<Tann> ok, thanks for atleast trying
<matthew_> Tann, once you've got ndiswrapper installed, do         man ndiswrapper
<notech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<php-guy> does kubuntu koversation record all files that have been downloadeed? also does kubuntu have a log files of all files that have been on my system,and opened?
<matthew_> that should give you a lot of info...
<Tann> ok
<Tann> anyone else know
<Tann> How do you setup a wireless network connection in kubuntu using ndiswrapper
<Whopper> php-guy: yes, it does
<php-guy> where at?
<php-guy> does kubuntu record files thats been opened somewhere?
<Whopper> well, into files you specify
<Whopper> default, idk
<Tann> I will burn my disk soon
<Whopper> but...perhaps search for keywords
<Tann> I won't install untill tomarrow
<Whopper> tann: :)
<jpiccolo> edgy is seeing my array as two seperate drives, why?
<Tann> when i have more resources available in the hous
<Tann> e
<Tann> note: Tann is too lazy to go and turn on the other comp in the house
<Whopper> lol
<matthew_> lol, looks like genii is taking a break from this channel for the holidays.
<Whopper> :P
<sivaji_2009> ple tell me about linux troubleshooting
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, what kind of trouble shooting?
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, you can either google around, post a thread on the forum, or come here. (or ask a friend for help, if you have any who know linux...)
<sivaji_2009> just now i installed kubuntu say 30 days but i got too many peoblem
<sivaji_2009> just now i installed kubuntu say 30 days but i got too many problem
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, what do you mean? problems with sound? Video? Wireless?
<sivaji_2009> when file system check fails
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, what is your native language? also, for the file system do this         fsck /dev/whatever_device_that_failed_the_check
<hepme> i cant make del.icio.us buttons in konq? :(
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, please keep the conversation in here.
<matthew_> !ma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji_2009> ok
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, the file system check will check your inodes and filesystem structure for errors.
<matthew_> !marathi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marathi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, what language is marathi similar to?
<sivaji_2009> my file system is normal shall i try this command " fsck /dev/whatever_device_that_failed_the_check "
<sivaji_2009> hindi
<matthew_> lol, sivaji_2009, when it says that a device failed a check, which device is it? (hda1, hdb2, etc...)
<matthew_> !hindi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hindi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivaji_2009> hda1
<sivaji_2009> tell me how to partition disk
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, ok, so reboot and boot into recovery mode. then type in fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1
<matthew_> !qparted | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> !gparted | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, you can also you cfdisk /dev/hda to partition from the command line
<matthew_> Ok, I'm going to go...see you later, sivaji_2009 , I will be back later...
<sivaji_2009> tell me precisely
<matthew_> my email is computingsolutionsbiz@gmail.com. Feel free to email me.
<sivaji_2009> ok bye
<matthew_> sivaji_2009, sorry I couldn't help more...bye
<jpiccolo> ok so i installed dmraid but i still cant see my controller
<Admiral_Chicago> it's QTparted for anyone's future reference
<flaccid> wassupi
<flaccid> heh ignore me
<jpiccolo> Admiral_Chicago, could you help me get my raid controller installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> jpiccolo: i would try to help, but unfortunetly, it is...
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 31 2006, 01:56:43
<Admiral_Chicago> bed time
<jpiccolo> ook
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps in a few hours.
<jpiccolo> yeah its 3am here
<Admiral_Chicago> Pensylvania?
<jpiccolo> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> from what I understand you need the alternate install CD.
<Admiral_Chicago> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jpiccolo> oh ok
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know if you've seen those, anyways good luck
<binks> can someone point me to a howto get a generic mp3 player that is fat16 to mount with permission to write to it please
<binks> its a matsui
<lovloss> :< whyyyy does adept package thingy crash every time i load up 'all sweets' and 'unsupported software' together? i wanna browse >.<
<lovloss> "all suites" lol
<sivaji_2009> my media player does not supports .wmv what should i do to play that file
<sivaji_2009> keffeine
<crimsun> I believe kaffeine can utilise w32codecs
<sivaji_2009> what is that w32codecs
<crimsun> !restricted |sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MistaED> why doesn't konqueror render jpg
<MistaED> *jpg's?
<MistaED> is this just my copy or a known thing?
<crimsun> it renders them fine here.
<MistaED> it's rendering them as the win95 jpg icon o_O
<sivaji_2009> wht is meant by rendering and morphing
<MistaED> sivaji_2009: rendering as in processing/displaying an image on-screen
<sivaji_2009> keffeine does not supports .wmv , .avi how to add plugins
* Rob-West is off to bed bbl
<flaccid> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> ^^ sivaji_2009
<sivaji_2009> my medila player does not supports .avi and .wmv what should i do
<hepme> kde doeesn't come with mplayer by default? should i install 'kmplayer' ? is that like a kde version of mplayer that makes it so you dont have to install gtk or something?
<hepme> also which app can i use to stream internet radio from the command line?
<jpiccolo> anyone help me with installing on raid
<crazy_bus> I'm not sure why but all my desktop, icon, this konversation windows fonts have all gone tiny.  Does anyone know why and how to fix it?
<computer> what games are there in the repos that's cool to get
<crazy_bus> Battle for wesnoth, is great if you don't already have it
<computer> yeah i wanted to get that, the newest version, it seemed a little complicated to install
<computer> but ill prolly try in a sec
<crazy_bus> I have to give you a game if you install it
<rygd> I wasted an entire night to that game when I was moving...didn't have time to waste, either
<computer> what do u mean
<nibi> hi
<nibi> does anyone know how to use cue sheets in amarok
<crazy_bus> computer, use this guide to install the 1.2 version of wesnoth.  It worked great for me: http://gaming.gwos.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=63
<computer> cool thx alot
<nibi> or is amarok lame enough to not support cue
<computer> rygd battle of wesnoth work on edgy too right
<crazy_bus> I installed it on edgy
<computer> what about that step where it had some options related to gnome
<crazy_bus> just type ./configure instead
<computer> cool
<computer> o i meant, i'm on kubuntu
<computer> that'd work too right
<crazy_bus> Yes ./configure works on kubuntu
<sivaji_2009> my medila player does not supports .avi and .wmv what should i do
<nibi> any amarok users here?
<rygd> computer, let me check
<rygd> I was using dapper at the time
<nibi> no amarokians?
<computer> rygd: cool thx, it works on edgy too as crazy_bus mentioned =)
<rygd> ok, nevermind
<computer> thx for looking it up tho :)
<computer> crazy_bus would the game be ok on kubuntu as well, im a little lazy to google, plus i just finished reading alot of stuff on google, eyes tired hehe
<crazy_bus> I use kubuntu, and it works fine for me
<computer> great =)
<computer> thx
<crazy_bus> just remember to type ./configure instead
<computer> o and how do u bookmark that page, i right clicked it doesn't give me the option
<nibi> rygd: how do you use cue sheets in amarok?
<computer> will remember =) thx
<computer> nvm
<computer> i just bookmarked
<lovloss> my add/remove programs manager crashes when i load "all suites". any solution?
<Admiral_Chicago> nibi: one here
<computer> don't know why it didn't work before but it's ok now
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rygd> nibi, don't know, sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> cue sheets? never heard of them
<Admiral_Chicago> #amarok might know
<nibi> ok thanks
<jpiccolo> Admiral you still here
<Admiral_Chicago> yea barely
<computer> o for firefox, why can't i view the online videos requiring wmv and quicktime? i already have win32codec mplayer, kmplayer installed, i am able to watch those videos on konqueror tho, but that's only because the websites like cnn in konqueror can't detect what version wmv i have, but in firefox, it detects that i have no wmv at all
<computer> is there a way to fix this =)
<Admiral_Chicago> computer: i think it's a problem with cnn, i've heard problems about cnn specifically
<computer> Admiral_Chicago cool, that's good to know, thx for the info :)
<Admiral_Chicago> check mplayer-plugin though
<Admiral_Chicago> i think thats what you want
<computer> i have mozilla-mplayer is that the same thing
<computer> i think i installed everything that contained the word mplayer from synaptic
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i think thats what you want
<computer> cool thx
<Admiral_Chicago> yes it is
<computer> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<computer> thx for confirming for me =)
<Admiral_Chicago> well I have to run.
<Admiral_Chicago> ttu all later
<computer> kk, see ya around
<computer> thx lates
<jpiccolo> anyone use dmraid?
<lovloss> in kubuntu, how do you install java to work with the web?
<charlie5> hi ... any idea's why does ktorrent often d/l's the 1st 99.5% of a torrent and then just stop dead ... ?
<rygd> how long has it been stuck there?
<charlie5> about an hour ... the 1st part came in a flood now i'm not even sure i'm getting anything
<rygd> what kind of file is it
<charlie5> seems to happen a lot ... so i guessed it isn't just a case of a few peers dropping out
<rygd> large like movie or small like a pdf?
<charlie5> a large .rar
<charlie5> it won;t decompress w/o the last few bytes :/
<godulous> hello please
<godulous> whats up with it?
<AtWorst> hey
<rygd> give it a while...if you can't get the rest of it...well, I dunno
<AtWorst> hey i had a Q that maybe sum1 cud help me with,
<rygd> keep waiting, I guess...
<AtWorst> my MSN isnt working right for sum reason
<AtWorst> any1 have any ideas?
<godulous> help it me, the install crash :( i need to instALL IT PLEASE THe program.
<charlie5> rygd: thanks :) ... i'm just whinging i guess ... was half hoping i had missed a setting or something ... but impatience is my main prob ;)
<rygd> my guess is the MS portion, but that is just me.
<jpiccolo> can anyone help with raid
<AtWorst> OH STFU U LINUX MORONS
<godulous> yes, raid if you eat call poison control
<AtWorst> windows < linux
<AtWorst> fuckin faggots
<godulous> bad poison for ants onlu
<AtWorst> windows > linux
<AtWorst> windows > linux
<AtWorst> windows > linux
<rygd> well if you keep having the problem you might wanna talk to someone a bit more familiar with it
<rygd> I use bittornado with no problems, but sometimes it slows down a lot
<crazy_bus> I installed blender, but I'm not sure where the loading file is stored.  I know the command to run it but Im looking for the actual file to run is?
<AtWorst> i have an idea rygd
<AtWorst> can u suck my left nut?
<burryl> what...
<AtWorst> cmmmon
<AtWorst> plllllleassseee
<AtWorst> burryl dont act like u dont know wuts up
<AtWorst> me and u had some fun the other night aswell
<rygd> assworst, I was talking to someone else
<AtWorst> u sucked my dick and call me ur daddy
<hepme> how can i run 'gpm' to use my mouse in a console?
<burryl> lol if u were really my daddy u wouldn't have dare say that
<AtWorst> it was a role play actually
<godulous> can i play? i like game
<godulous> S
<AtWorst> yes godulous u can play
<rygd> how are you going to come in here and talk shit to everyone and about the operating system this  is set up for and expect help?
<burryl> lol u wouldn't even have dared think about it if u knew how me and my dad is like
<AtWorst> im sure blurryl will call u daddy aswell, shes a real sweet lady
<AtWorst> burryl is a VERY VERY sweet woman
<godulous> can please helping with my toaster? it burned my cats
<AtWorst> and gives a nice blowjob aswell
<AtWorst> nossir i cant
<AtWorst> but burryl can
<burryl> lol he forgot to beat off today and is thinking everything is a girl, go hump on ur mom's leg lol
<AtWorst> shes a real sweetheart
<burryl> like a lil doggie dog =)
<AtWorst> burryl is more woman then her mother
<AtWorst> but her mother gives a much better blowjob
<burryl> u know how u typed ur mom's a real sweetheart right after what i said, lol
<AtWorst> yes
<AtWorst> she actually can hold her breath for a long time
<burryl> then go hump ur mom's leg like i told u to
<AtWorst> which is nice
<burryl> make a video of it and put in on net =)
<godulous> i had a net once
<godulous> i catch many surferboardings and eat the fosh.
<burryl> u sure it wa s a net
<AtWorst> theres a video of me and ur mother on youtube.com just search "boy cums down milfs throat"
<AtWorst> and it will show up
<burryl> lol trying to turn it around eh
<AtWorst> yes
<burryl> u know we were talking about atworst's mother lol
<AtWorst> i am trying to turn around
<burryl> check above
<AtWorst> actually
<AtWorst> i cant
<AtWorst> im sry
<AtWorst> i cant
<AtWorst> it is impossible
<godulous> i like to play it the ping pong. it
<AtWorst> did u know u can by an it on the wallmart?
<AtWorst> excuse me for a few minutes, im gonna go smoke some herb
<AtWorst> i got a nice stash of some cooking herbs
<AtWorst> makes for a nice high
<godulous> i have a herb on my garnish yestordoay with my pastagetti.
* Admiral_Chicago has not been at his desk since bed
* Admiral_Chicago has not been at his desk since 3.23
<Admiral_Chicago> oops didn't mean to do that
* AtWorst jumps
* AtWorst jumps high
* AtWorst is jumping
* AtWorst says hello.
* AtWorst gets a blowjob from burryl's mother everynight
<Admiral_Chicago> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AtWorst> FUCK U NIGGER
<AtWorst> fuck
<Admiral_Chicago> !ops
<AtWorst> shit
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist or LjL
<AtWorst> bitch
<AtWorst> slup
<AtWorst> slut*
<AtWorst> skank
<AtWorst> hoe
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<AtWorst> teabaggin
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@63.147.56.28]  by crimsun
<burryl> i wanna give u op, how do u become op tho
<burryl> Admiral_Chicago how do people become ops
<rmarianski> has anybody seen any problems upgrading from dapper -> edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> rmarianski: i haven't had a problem every updating
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-188-119-66.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by crimsun
<rmarianski> Admiral_Chicago: are you running edgy or feisty now?
<Admiral_Chicago> rmarianski: right now? dapper. at my other computer, feisty. before that edgy (all the testing releases)
<Admiral_Chicago> so edgy knot 1,2,3 the betas, and hurd1+
<Admiral_Chicago> bed now
<crazy_bus> bye
<rmarianski> Admiral_Chicago: great ... i'll give upgrading a shot ... good night
<jpiccolo> can anyone please help with dmraid
<aleksanteri> hey i have a thingy again :P i want to install a theme and i got a .desktop file. I understood that i should run it but i got a "No Type= information". What would this be for a KDE theme?
<aleksanteri> information" error. *
<sivaji_2009> tell me how to partition my hardisk
<sivaji_2009> tell me how to partition my hardisk
<sivaji_2009> tell me how to partition my hardisk
<jpiccolo> use qtparted
<sivaji_2009> wht is that
<MHK> jpiccolo: can use qtparted to partition a harddisk while you are running linux?
<aleksanteri> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<aleksanteri> !qtparted|sivaji_2009
<MHK> !qtparted|MHK
<jpiccolo> not on the disk you are booted on
<MHK> damned...
<aleksanteri> !qtparted | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<MHK> wanted to try gentoo...=)
<aleksanteri> :P
<MHK> qtparted | MHK
<jpiccolo> yyou can boot to the live cd and change it
<jpiccolo> can anyone please help with dmraid, my controller is not showing up in /dev/mapper
<sivaji_2009> how to use debugger dbg
<ZeroSystem> hello can someone help me
<ZeroSystem> i installed kubunta recently but my wireless adapter keeps being disabled, i installed driver and ndiswrapper but when i enable the driver it gets diabled automaticly
<Admiral_Chicago> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm really in bed now, just came to get a book
<aleksanteri> i want to install the http://art4linux.org/pages/kdm-alfa.html alfa kdm theme but i just can't because the .desktop file has no "Type=..."  information?
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Raphael
<crimsun> s/ael/ink/ , I think
<Tann> How do you setup a wireless network connection in kubuntu using ndiswrapper
<aleksanteri> !installing themes .desktop
<aleksanteri> :|
<aleksanteri> !themes .desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themes .desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tann> Hello?
<flaccid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tann> that was no help
<ZeroSystem> tann
<Tann> yes
<flaccid> sorry i can only suggest google
<Tann> ok
<flaccid> and the forums etc
<Tann> ok, thanks
<aleksanteri> -_-
<ZeroSystem> you installed ndiswrapper ?
<Tann> I havn't installed kubuntu
<Tann> and i know how to install the driver
<Tann> i just want to know how to setup the connection to a network
<ZeroSystem> what do you wnat to know
<Tann> i just want to know how to setup the connection to a network
<ZeroSystem> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<ZeroSystem> last step there is how to configiuer your network
<Tann> ok
<Tann> thanks alot!
<flaccid> why do you use ndiswrapper, Tann?
<ZeroSystem> (flaccid): if the wireless adapter keeps getting disabled what could be wrong something, is it liek a bug ?
<Tann> I have to use ndiswrapper because my wireless device is not supported in the kernel
<flaccid> are you on edgy, zeros?
<flaccid> npz tann
<ZeroSystem> yes edgy
<flaccid> have you had it working before?
<ZeroSystem> this is the first time i use linux
<flaccid> well my wireless is now foo-barred in edgy if i use wpa
<flaccid> and i can't find the problem
<flaccid> i'm considering gentoo :)
<lovloss> any idea why i cant install java?
<flaccid> what is the error, lovloss?
<lovloss> flaccid: it simply doesnt have the option. There is no java in the add/remove list
<flaccid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<flaccid> there you go
<lovloss> i think i tried that... one sec
<ZeroSystem> (flaccid): if i installed dapper do you think it will work ?
<lovloss> see, it says sun-java5-jre is missing, but referenced
<lovloss> either missing, obsolete, or available from another source :P
<flaccid> ZeroSystem: no idea
<flaccid> lovloss: did you add the correct repos
<lovloss> i turned on all the repos that were disabled. thats all i did
<flaccid> do you even know which repos is required?
<lovloss> the site said multiverse i believe, biut that one's on
<flaccid> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<flaccid> lovloss: did you update after adding the repos?
<lovloss> yes, im fully up to date
<flaccid> as in update the package list?
<lovloss> maybe i didnt get multiverse... edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse    ... sounds right...
<lovloss> update package list?
<flaccid> !repos > lovloss
<flaccid> yes as in sudo apt-get update
<lovloss> i did it... it still cant find it
<lovloss> and i see "multiverse" in the list
<flaccid> dang
<lovloss> oh
<lovloss> wait... lol, that site says i had to add "multiverse" to something...
<lovloss> why dont they just make this come standard?
<flaccid> yes thats right
<flaccid> because java is not free
<flaccid> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<lovloss> i know. Im just surprised they dont  hook yuou up with more repos
<lovloss> anyway it worked :D
<lovloss> i wonder where i can find more repos :3 thats neat browsing them for stuff
<lovloss> So far i much prefer kde to gnome. A little less stable but the programs are so good
<flaccid> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flaccid> ^^ lovlosss
<lovloss> oh neat :3
<lovloss> well imma go play
<lovloss> thanks :3
<flaccid> npz
<flaccid> only 2.5 hours till nye here in aus
<flaccid> australia
<hyper_ch> flaccid: Adelaide?
<aleksanteri> hey i downloaded the http://art4linux.org/pages/kdm-alfa.html alfa theme as a tar.gz package and i thought that i should run the .desktop file there. But then I got an error message that says that the .desktop file has no "File=..." information. What do i need to do?
<flaccid> hobart
<hyper_ch> flaccid: I spent NYE '96/'97 in Adelaide :)
<lovloss> oh i forgot
<lovloss> how do i edit my "K menu"
<lovloss> bah found it
<aleksanteri> plz? :<
<flaccid> cool i've never been there
<hyper_ch> flaccid: I was there for 11 1/2 months :)
<hyper_ch> flaccid: but then I was never in Hobart
<flaccid> where are you now
<hyper_ch> flaccid: Switzerland
<flaccid> its a big country
<flaccid> ah cool
<flaccid> i'm from sydney
<hyper_ch> flaccid: only seen Sydney Airport :)
<aleksanteri> :|
<hyper_ch> but it was great to sail from Adelaide to port arthur
<flaccid> ah cool.
<flaccid> ah well thats mad
<flaccid> port arthur is about 1 hour away or something
<hyper_ch> am I mistaken now in the name?
<hyper_ch> flaccid: meant port augusta
<flaccid> probably
<hyper_ch> :)
<aleksanteri> !offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> ah yep that makes sense
<flaccid> aleksanteri: meh
<aleksanteri> -_-
<flaccid> its new years eve
<flaccid> is it not
<flaccid> ooops sorry
<flaccid> that was off topic...
<hyper_ch> sorry
<hyper_ch> but nobody seems to have a problem with Kubuntu right now :) so I thought it was ok
<aleksanteri> :P
<donzdc86> how do i configure the grub bootloader?
<hyper_ch> instead of just idling in here :)
<aleksanteri> hehehe see? :P
<donzdc86> i want windows to be my default boot OS
<donzdc86> anyone?>
<hyper_ch> donzdc86: why do you want that?
<andreasw> rofl
<andreasw> that was not his question
<andreasw> open /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default value
<donzdc86> can't seem to save after editing
<riccardo> ciao a tutti
<riccardo> ho un problema con kubuntu
<riccardo> potete aiutarmi ?? :(
<donzdc86> @hyper_ch: i just installed this distro to learn it, i'm not a hardcore linux user, well, i wanna be one. :D
<andreasw> type alt + f2 then kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst
<riccardo> sto cercando di aggiornare i repository
<riccardo> ho editato il file list
<Lynoure> !it | riccardo
<ubotu> riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<riccardo> ahh :)
<andreasw> donzdc86: you have to get root permission before you can save any changes
<riccardo> sorry so I'll explain in english
<donzdc86> yup. and how do i do that?
<andreasw> look a view lines above
<andreasw> I just explained it ;)
<donzdc86> uki
<donzdc86> thanks a lot dude. will try. :D
<riccardo> I'm trying to update my repository, I have edited my file list in root mode
<riccardo> but after this, when I try to send in shell this ----> sudo apt-get update
<donzdc86> @andreasw: great help! hehe..
<riccardo> the answer is: E: Impossibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<riccardo> E: Impossibile creare un lock sulla directory di list
<andreasw> donzdc86: you need kdesu because you can't edit any system files as normal user so with kdesu you can get root permission
<riccardo> any idea how can I do?
<hyper_ch> riccardo: do you have adept or synaptic or some software installer open?
<riccardo> yes I have adept, I'm using kubuntu
<hyper_ch> riccardo: is it open?
<riccardo> yes it is
<hyper_ch> riccardo: then close it and try sudo apt-get update again
<riccardo> ok i try now thanks :)
<riccardo> also with adept close the same error
<riccardo> how can I resolve?
<riccardo> i wan to update also to listen mp3 files
<riccardo> :(
<hyper_ch> either use adept to update the packages or use ocmmand line but not both at the same time
<riccardo> could you pleas explain the correct steps to udate with adept?
<riccardo> *update
<hyper_ch> !adept | riccardo
<ubotu> riccardo: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Kopec> Hi, happy new year, I just wonder if anybody could help me with the following problem: I have installed kubuntu on IBM Thinkpad notebook and after I have done a regular update through Adept Updater, the X just won't load. The screen freezes just before the login screen would appear. It stays black, but it seems everything else is running on the background, because when i enter my password something is happening. in syslog I've got only kdmgre
<Kopec> ion... no (important) errors in Xorg.0.log
<riccardo> thanks I've already read this guide but no solution :(
<aleksanteri> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> My name's Andrew from Italy
<ubuntu> I have a problem mounting a partition
<ubuntu> it says "can't find /dev/hdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<ubuntu> this is the command I issued
<ubuntu> "sudo mount /dev/cdrw"
<ubuntu> anybody got a hint?
<sgrover> means you are trying to mount one of the default devices.  You need to change your command a little
<sgrover> either specify the actual device AND the directory to mount it to
<ubuntu> or...?
<sgrover> or, view your /etc/fstab, and see what they call your cd device
<sgrover> for instance, it probably isn't "/dev/cdrw".
<ubuntu> like "cat /etc/fstab"?
<sgrover> maybe "/dev/cdrom"?
<ubuntu> nope
<sgrover> that's one way, or "less /etc/fstab"
<ubuntu> /dev/cdrom is the KUbuntu CD
<ubuntu> I'm trying to install Borland Kylix 3
<sgrover> you have more than one device?
<ubuntu> I simply want to see if it runs and stuff
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<ubuntu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<ubuntu> this is my "cat /etc/fstab" result
<sgrover> er, have you tried just putting your disk into the drive and see if you get a mounted device on your desktop?
<ubuntu> I don't get it
<sgrover> or, you can do "media:/" in the address bar of Konqueror and see what media you have available to you.
<ubuntu> ok now I got it
<ubuntu> KUbuntu signalled it as "Unmounted CD"
<sgrover> right click on it and say mount?
<ubuntu> now I asked it to open in a new window
<ubuntu> it did
<sgrover> that should mount it for you.
<ubuntu> thank you a thousands
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> and happy new year :)
<sgrover> in the new window, the mounted position is in the address bar
<Kopec> hey anybody could give me some hint why can't I boot to KDE, as I mentioned before few lines upper?
<sgrover> Kopec, it would seem your xorg.conf is messed up.  (first guess)
<ubuntu> Kopec: what ubuntu distro are you using?
<wedgeV> anyone here has firefox setup to use Akregator to subscribe to RSS/ATOM feeds?
<sgrover> go to a command prompt, login, sudo su, and then check /etc/X11/ - there should be a backup file there
<Kopec> ok, i will try to use the backup one...
<sgrover> if that doesn't work, backup the current xorg.conf file, then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> Kopec: I'm using a KUbuntu live and it works really great
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> it fights against my Linux inexperience and it's winning as of now
<ubuntu> :)
<Kopec> ubuntu: yeah, I had live, and it worked great, really great... and even after I installed it on HDD, but after regular Update I cannot get into X
<donzdc86> can you guys write on NTFS?
<ubuntu> that's dangerous to my knowledge
<lenscape> Kopec: are you aware of the ctrl-alt-f1 key sequence to get a text console?
<ubuntu> very dangerous :D
<wedgeV> works fine for me
<donzdc86> @ubuntu: are you referring to my question?
<ubuntu> yes donzdc86
<lenscape> kubuntu's graphics configuration is fucked. I've always had to configure X by hand with Kubuntu
<wedgeV> "deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ edgy main" has some ntfs3g packages
<wedgeV> which support writing
<ubuntu> good to know lenscape
<ubuntu> maybe it's a wise idea to keep a backup copy of the XOrg conf file it has generated for the live
<ubuntu> :)
<donzdc86> is it safe?
<wedgeV> donzdc86: well, its supposed to be safe
<Lynoure> !fuse | donzdc86
<ubotu> donzdc86: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<wedgeV> donzdc86: i've used it with no problems so far
<sivaji_2009> what is computer virus means
<gnomefreak> donzdc86: its very unsafe and not supported yet
<Kopec> sgrover: didn't help, is there another way of getting some old working conf file rather that writing my own?
<Kopec> lenscape: yeah, I am aware of that ;-) although doesn't work once it's "fucked"
<sgrover> lenscape - sounds like you have some unusual hardware that isn't being detected properly.  It happens sometimes.
<donzdc86> hmm.. what possible problems could it cause me?
<lenscape> sgrover: just dual head. Not that unusual
<wedgeV> actually, read http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<sgrover> manually building your own file is good in a bunch of ways, but a lot of work.
<sgrover> what hardware?
<donzdc86> destruction of my NT File System?
<Kopec> sgrover: mean graphics? some integrated S3 Savage card
<lenscape> sgrover: two different cards: Matrox and nVidia. Kubuntu could configure neither with dual-head.
<ubuntu> donzdc86: I've read that it's far from being stable
<ubuntu> go guessing
<ubuntu> :)
<sgrover> Kopec - backup the xorg.conf file, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", then answer the questions that pop up
<lenscape> Kopec: that's very strange. I've never been unable to use ctrl-alt-f1 if X wouldn't start.
<wedgeV> ubuntu: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<donzdc86> i'll read on wedgeV's link
<sgrover> lenscape: I have no experience (yet) w/ dual-head, but have heard lots of folks grumbling about xorg configs for it.
<sgrover> so chances are it's a dual head issue, rather than a simple vid card driver issue.
<sgrover> but it sounds like you have a handle on it, so the conversation isn't needed?? :)
<ubuntu> wonderful
<sgrover> Kopec, you may need to hit the web to get the vertical/horizontal refresh rates for the monitor on your system - getting these messed up can cause problems like you've described.
<ubuntu> the installer crashed :)
<manu_> hi
<sgrover> ubuntu - the ubuntu installer? or the Kylix installer?
<ubuntu> ubuntu installer
<ubuntu> :)
<Kopec> sgrover: i will do my best in finding the right values to fill ;-)
<Hobbsee> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu> how do I submit a bug to LaunchPad?=
<crimsun> ubuntu, against which source package?
<crimsun> ubuntu, I recommend you use https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<ubuntu> ok I noticed an url
<ubuntu> the problem occurred to ubiquity
<ubuntu> it simply crashes all the time
<ubuntu> maybe I should restart KUbuntu and try again?
<crimsun> are you using 6.10?
<ubuntu> how can I fetch the ubuntu version?
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> 6.10
<ubuntu> lsb = linux standard base?
<crimsun> you can try the alternate installer, I suppose
<ubuntu> uhm
<crimsun> (yes)
<ubuntu> which is...? :D
<kraut> moin
<ubuntu> ./moin?
<fdoving> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<sivaji_2009> how virus works
<ubuntu> sivaji_2009: get infected and you'll find out
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> ah
<ubuntu> so I guess I have to download an iso and then burn it?
<sivaji_2009> linux cannot be infected by any virus
<fdoving> guess so.
<ubuntu> sivaji_2009: just use Windows :)
<ubuntu> besides, saying that "Linux cannot be infected by any virus" is entirely incorrect,imho
<sivaji_2009> our os will be in binary format am i correct
<sivaji_2009> our os will be in binary format am i correct only then i can be executed
<lenscape> sivaji_2009: that is not so and is dangerously naive
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> I got to go for a while
<ubuntu> will be back later
<lenscape> sivaji_2009: as soon as someone writes a Linux virus, people will get infected by it.
<ubuntu> thank you all for the help till now
<ubuntu> will bother you some more :)
<ubuntu> Happy new year to all if we don't happen to catch each other any earlier
<sivaji_2009> how it is possible to add piece of code to already compiled program
<Lynoure> lenscape: there are Linux worms at least already. They are just not common.
<sivaji_2009> how it is possible to add piece of code to already compiled program(virus)
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: easily
<lenscape> sivaji_2009: no problem. Or simply replace it
<Kopec> aaaargh I've gone through entire xorg.conf configuration and.... it doesn't help :-D i just wonder if reinstalling entire Kubuntu wouldn't be easier way
<lenscape> Kopec: at the top of the xorg.conf file is the name of the program that created it. (dexconf). Look into that.
<sivaji_2009> windows does not reveal souce code but it can be affected by virus on the otherside linux reveals souce code y it is not affected by virus
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: wrong
<sivaji_2009> can u get me
<sivaji_2009> is my question is correct ?
<CVirus> sivaji_2009: it's not about source code ... its about the security system used by that particular OS
<Kopec> sivaji_2009: if I ever make a virus I would make it for Windows, because I don't care about linux users, which are in minority AND are able to configure their firewalls,but about milions of windows users, which will run my exe file by themselves if I tell them it's a new wallpaper.
<gnomefreak> sivaji_2009: the way unix's file system is set up its hard to write a virus to affect it
<lenscape> gnomefreak: not so
<fdoving> the big difference is that most windows users run all programs as administrator/root.
<lenscape> gnomefreak: get root. Write anywhere.
<fdoving> In linux that is not the case.
<CVirus> sivaji_2009: most of the time you're using a normal user account, not root ... so .. if a virus hits you, it wont do much damage at all
<wedgeV> well, actually its pretty easy..., just put a interesting .deb somewhere, and people will install it
<lenscape> wedgeV: quite.
<Kopec> lenscape: what do I do with it?
<fdoving> linux virus history -> http://www-math.uni-paderborn.de/~axel/bliss/
<Kopec> lenscape: the xorg.conf header
<wedgeV> CVirus: it can remove all your files
<wedgeV> i consider that as a lot of damage
<CVirus> wedgeV: why dont you have backups ?
<lenscape> Kopec: dexconf --help
<wedgeV> i have
<wedgeV> ;)
<CVirus> wedgeV: thats it :-)
<aleksanteri> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<CVirus> I'm not saying that Linux is 100% immune against viruses
<wedgeV> its the same with windows
<CVirus> a smart user could make any OS immune against viruses
<wedgeV> if you know what you do, your safe
<wedgeV> most of the time
<CVirus> exactly
<lenscape> CVirus: its not possible to make a system 100% immune to viruses
<gnomefreak> lenscape: root wouldnt affect if a virus can infect you. if it needs to be run with root its fairly simple for it to
<lenscape> CVirus: there's always the human element
<sivaji_2009> how it is possible to add piece if code to already compiled program (that too we are aware of internal operations,and we r not aware of  language in which it is written ) in this condition how it is possible to add i am talking about windows os
<lenscape> gnomefreak: a virus doesn't need root to spread. It depends what it does. It could simply be a script called by your .bashrc file, for example.
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: ...
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: binary patching
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: just replace the executable
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: whatever
<fdoving> gnomefreak: that's not true. the vital difference win vs. lin, is exactly that barrier, windows users run everything as root, linux users usually doesn't.
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: a executable is just a file after all
<gnomefreak> fdoving: su == run everything as root
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: and you know that it is possible to change files i suppose
<fdoving> gnomefreak: you have to know the password. and the virus doesn't.
<gnomefreak> su only have to enter password once
<lenscape> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_virus
<lenscape> a few here could benefit from getting clued-up, maybe.
<sivaji_2009> virus can affect if we are in administrator mode am i correct ?
<gnomefreak> and mac OSX you have a user with root privledges as does win
<wedgeV> well a virus could just place a "su" replacement in your home dir, and change your shell to call that instead of /usr/bin/su
<fdoving> gnomefreak: suDO in ubuntu, remembers the password. but only for the current shell session. the design isn't that sloppy.
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: it can effect the system when your are root
<fdoving> wedgeV: doesn't matter, you need the password.
<lenscape> the whole sudo thing is broken. I set a root password and use root when I need it.
<wedgeV> fdoving: yea, but when you call "su" you enter the password
<gnomefreak> fdoving: windows vs linux not ubuntu and sodu is not more secure than su
<fdoving> wedgeV: unless the program is setuid root, which you need root privileges to set.
<wedgeV> but su is a maleware storing your password for the virus
<fdoving> wedgeV: true.
<wedgeV> then it has the password
<sivaji_2009> ok come for entertainment my media player does not supports .wmv format what should i do
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: VLC supports wmv i think
<sivaji_2009> i got vlc also but it does not supports wmv ver 9
<crazy_bus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281823  I was following this guide to get newer versions of my linux nvidia drive to try and fix a problem.  However now when X tries to load it just cancels and goes to a terminal instead.  Can anyone help fix this?
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: i think the latest version does
<sivaji_2009> how to update it
<wedgeV> add "http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free" to your repositories
<wedgeV> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<wedgeV> oh, no, sorry
<sivaji_2009> VLC media player 0.8.4 (wxWidgets interface) is it old version
<wedgeV> thats just for libdvdcss it seems
<sivaji_2009> what appen
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: yes, you need 0.8.6 for wmv9
<Kopec> lenscape: hey I'm givin' up... I will try complete reinstall tomorrow. enjoy the rest of the year!
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know about that guide?
<wedgeV> crazy_bus: look at you X log in /var/log
<crazy_bus> What for?
<Koshtan> hi yaall
<crazy_bus> Im in my xorg.conf, how do I change it to use nv drivers, so I can log in and fix the problem?
<wedgeV> crazy_bus: Section Device
<wedgeV> Driver
<tex4ever> ciao a tutti
<crazy_bus> thank you I just found it
<tex4ever> hi to all
<tex4ever> anyone can support my in the kernel process compile?
<tex4ever> I'm getting crazy!!!
<tex4ever> why make command give me an error?
<wedgeV> what error
<tex4ever> ok
<tex4ever> make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
<tex4ever> 
<tex4ever> 
<tex4ever> 
<tex4ever> 
<tex4ever> 
<tex4ever> 
<tex4ever> 
<wedgeV> umm, dont paste into the channel but message me instead
<wedgeV> tex4ever: is that all the output you get?
<sivaji_2009> what is dapper , breezey
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: older versions of ubuntu
<wedgeV> the current one is called "edgy"
<sivaji_2009> how to use version that i m using
<sivaji_2009> how to see version that i m using
<wedgeV> you can look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sivaji_2009> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied what should i do
<wedgeV> less /etc/apt/sources/list
<wedgeV> less /etc/apt/sources.list
<wedgeV> you can also do "cat /etc/issue"
<sivaji_2009> i could see only repository there
<wedgeV> it will say the version number
<wedgeV> does it contain dapper or edgy?
<tex4ever> hi
<wedgeV> "lsb_release -a" probably works too
<tex4ever> sorry ,I encountred a issue
<tex4ever> for me?
<wedgeV> no
<tex4ever> sorry
<wedgeV> for sivaji_2009:
<tex4ever> regarding my make-issue?
<sivaji_2009> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ less /etc/apt/sources.list
<sivaji_2009> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<sivaji_2009> deb http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<sivaji_2009> deb-src http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<sivaji_2009> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<sivaji_2009> ## distribution.
<wedgeV> are you following some guide?
<tex4ever> yes
<wedgeV> which one
<tex4ever> bur nothing to do!
<tex4ever> acrually I have Kubuntu 6.10
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: you are running ubuntu dapper
<wedgeV> tex4ever: which guide?
<tex4ever> wiki.ubuntu
<sivaji_2009> is dapper is older ?
<VincentMX> can anybody help me? i have problems installing the ati driver
<tex4ever> and other guides on the net
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: yes, edgy is the newest release, dapper is one release older
<tex4ever> the procedures was the same
<Lynoure> sivaji_2009: Older, but long term supported
<ZeroSystem> i installed kubunta recently but my wireless adapter keeps being disabled, i installed driver and ndiswrapper but when i enable the driver it gets diabled automaticly
<wedgeV> tex4ever: did you install all required packages to build a kernel?
<tex4ever> the big problem is make
<wedgeV> VincentMX: what problem?
<tex4ever> the make command give me the follow error : no rule to make target config
<sivaji_2009> how do know required package
<sivaji_2009> how do i  know required package
<wedgeV> tex4ever: in what directory do you run 'make'?
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: for what?
<tex4ever> in the /usr/src
<sivaji_2009> at end of 2009 i will hold a B.E  degree
<wedgeV> well, thats wrong
<tex4ever> really?
<sivaji_2009> what is make
<wedgeV> tex4ever: you need to run it from where you extracted the kernel sources too
<wedgeV> to
<tex4ever> right this is the dir in wich I've extracted the kernel!
<wedgeV> tex4ever: extracting in /usr/src should have created a /usr/src/linux-... directory
<tex4ever> ...
<tex4ever> but I don't have the linux dir...
<tex4ever> I'll try to remake the process
<tex4ever> many many thanks for your support
<wedgeV> ok ;)
<tex4ever> have a nice day!
<wedgeV> you too
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: make is used to compile programs
<sivaji_2009> which language does it comiles
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: it isnt a compiler for a specific language, it rather manages the compilation and linking of several files
<wedgeV> sivaji_2009: you can read "man make"
<sivaji_2009> ok
<Bubba_Gump> firestarter picks up UDP bitTorrent events, even though i have restarted and have yet to open ktorrent. any way of stopping these?
<ubuntu> it's a great distro
<ubuntu> I just wish the installer worked
<mots> hi, i have a problem with qt-apps and umlauts
<mots> they all look garbled for me
<mots> keyboard is set to germany
<VincentMX> wedgeV: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/848405 <-- this problem  :)
<mots> any help?
<mots> if i use kopete, the others also see garbage
<wedgeV> VincentMX: can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<mots> but if i use konversation, the others see it just fine
<mots_kopete> looks like this : ?
<mots> no ideas?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> I found out that I have adept-installer installed
<ubuntu> how can I run it?
<wedgeV> mots: nope
<wedgeV> mots: did you search the ubuntu forums?
<mots> wedgeV: didn't find anything
<wedgeV> mots: do you have the problem in all qt applications?
<mots> yeah, but only if i use kde
<mots> if i use gnome, everything is fine
<wedgeV> mots: i have LANG=en_US.UTF-8 and they work fine for me
<wedgeV> mots: it looks like qt doesnt use utf-8 for you, while it should
<wedgeV> mots: no idea what might cause this thouh
<alwa> hello
<nok> how to find the kernel panic messages, I can only see it when I am in a console, not in kde.
<jonah1980> hey guys, doesn anyone know what the problem is with the ubuntu channel??
<riccardo_> hi to everyboy
<riccardo_> anyone could hepl me with repository in kubuntu?
<sivaji_> how to add repositary to adept
<riccardo_> i have changed my list and i send the command to update
<riccardo_> and I've downloaded only a part
<riccardo_> because after was stopped because said Err with the connection about the url
<riccardo_> and now near the clock in th tool bar I've one icon that say that I've 96 possible udate
<riccardo_> *update
<riccardo_> because I've downloaded only this part
<riccardo_> and I'm not be able to install it
<riccardo_> :(
<sivaji_> tell me how to add repositories
<CVirus> !reository
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reository - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CVirus> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<CVirus> sivaji_2009: ^
<Bubba_Gump> how do i change the default pdf viewer?
<manu_> hi
<fdoving> Bubba_Gump: konq -> settings -> configure konq. -> file associationss -> search for 'pdf', it's under applications. select it, and add/move your prefered pdf viewer to the top of the list.
<Bubba_Gump> thanks :)
<fdoving> Bubba_Gump: also, you might want to have a look at the embeded tab, select whether or not viewing pdfs should be embedded into konq or shown in a external viewer.
<Bubba_Gump> yeah i'm thinking konq
<Bubba_Gump> much more easier for me that way :)
<Bubba_Gump> thanks again :)
<fdoving> you're welcome.
* Rob-West is now awake
* Rob-West is going back to bed
<|tex4ever|> hi guys
<andreasw> hi |tex4ever|
<ForgeAus> hey all HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<andreasw> hi 3 pm here ^^
<ForgeAus> can anyone give me some insight into the directory structure linux uses? how I'd might start to get to know where to find stuff?
<andreasw> ForgeAus: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html
<ForgeAus> I know theres var/cache which is where apt packages are downloaded to, I know theres /usr/bin where many executables reside, what else?
<ForgeAus> thanx andreasw :)
<ajopaul_> i hv two sound cards how do i make one default?
<bobby> is there a way to install the dutch dictionaries for OOo trough the packagemanager?
<cafenet69> a
<cafenet69> sasa
<cafenet69> dadad
<bobby> the openoffice.org-l10n-nl seems to select hunspell-dictionary-nl and myspell-dictionary-nl but these packages are non existend
<ms__> have you updated your packet lists?
<bobby> yes i have
<ms__> hm, strange
<bobby> check them out for yourself
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I'm finally installing KUbuntu
<ubuntu> restarting it proved correct :)
<bobby> i also noted that there are no myspell-dictionary-* packages but there are myspell-*
<bobby> however not the nl
<bobby> ms__: could you give it a try and see if you get the same result?
<ms__> yes i tried, seems you have a problem because you are right. there is no nl spellchecker
<bert_> hello
<bobby> well manual install it is than
<ms__> openoffice.org-l10n-nl is only the interface :(
<bobby> i know both myspell and hunspell dicts are available
<bert_> install webcam???
<bert_> kan iemand mij helpen...????
<bobby> bert_: maybe but keep it in english please
<bobby> bert_: what webcam do you have?
<bert_i> i have a trust spacecam 320
<bobby> i will have to check it but i have the same and when i tryed it there where no linux drivers supporting that one
<bert_i> i have install the driver 0v51x
<bert_i> but i have no dev/video0
<bobby> what does lsmod say?
<ms__> i have found myspell-nl :)
<bobby> ms__: where?
<bobby> and how do i get it in apt?
<bert_i> ac                      6788  0
<bert_i> sg                     37404  0
<bert_i> sd_mod                 22656  2
<ms__> searched with aptitude but apt-get myspell-nl should also work
<bert_i> af_packet              24584  4
<bobby> bert no not everything!
<bert_i> lp                     12964  0
<bert_i> snd_usb_audio          80416  0
<bert_i> snd_usb_lib            18816  1 snd_usb_audio
<bobby> just the driver
<bert_i> usblp                  15488  0
<bXi> is there some kde app which allows me to see any available wireless networks?
<ms__> apt-get install myspell-nl
<bert_i> ov51x                  98244  1 ov519_decomp
<bert_i> videodev               10752  1 ov51x
<bert_i> e100                   38020  0
<bert_i> snd_cmipci             38304  1
<bert_i> snd_intel8x0           34844  2
<bert_i> snd_ac97_codec         97696  1 snd_intel8x0
<bert_i> snd_ac97_bus            3456  1 s
<bobby> ms__: i dont have that package
<bobby> E: Kon pakket myspell-nl niet vinden
<bobby> you probably know what that means
<ms__> bobby: which entries do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bert_i> what was that
<bert_i> i fliop out
<bobby> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<bobby> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<bert_i> the driver in lsmod was thare
<bert_i> ov51x
<bobby> bert_i: yes i saw
<bobby> videodev loaded it aswell
<angasule> what's a good SVG editor, preferrably for KDE? inkscape looks nice but for gnome
<bert_i> yes
<ubuntu> can KUbuntu be used as server?
<bert_i> but how can i make dev/video0
<bobby> do this: dmesg | grep ov51
<bobby> videodev should make it for you\
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<bobby>  s
<bobby> ms__: i also have the
<bobby> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<bobby> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<zorglu_> angasule: none, inkscape is the 'standard' on linux in general
<bobby> ms__: what do you have?
<guastafierro> ciao raga
<guastafierro> sono nuovo
<guastafierro> ci sta qualc'uno che parla iatliano
<zorglu_> !it | guastafierro
<ubotu> guastafierro: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bert_i> i see usbcore: registered new driver ov51x
<ms__> bobby: don't know exactly but perhaps your package is in 'universe' just give it a try
<bobby> universe multiverse?
<zorglu_> !info myspell-nl
<ubotu> myspell-nl: Dutch dictionary for myspell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1e-42 (edgy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1592 kB
<bobby> ah
<bobby> so i simply put those words after restricted?
<ms__> i hava all repos 'main restricted universe multiverse'
<ms__> bobby: correctly
<manu_> have strange problem, in my kde colors all text is white, when i go on a website where text is black it is white , in konqueror it isnt so, someone can help to make the black fonts in ff black?
<bobby> ms__: im a debian noob so didn't even know about /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ms__> no problem :)
<zorglu_> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> still trying to get dir rendering to work but no luck ...been following the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a  ,but they aren't working for me. :(
<bobby> tnx zorglu_, ms__
<zorglu_> no problem
<ms__> BluesKaj: what does Xorg.0.log say?
<bert_i> hy bobby can i chat private for a few minit for my webcam
<bobby> sure
<bert_i> o i must register
<BluesKaj> ms__, command not found
<bobby> yes same here
<ms__> thats no command
<bert_i> where can i register
<zorglu_> !register | bert_i
<ubotu> bert_i: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ms__> its a logfile /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> ms__, sudo modprobe gives me this : "Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ms__> then you have to add the driver there
<BluesKaj> so i just add it in the Module section with " load fglrx"
<zorglu_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> i guess you read this one ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<ms__> no, either you use 'sudo aticonfig --initial' or manually
<zorglu_> ok :)
<bert_i> hy bobby you say dmesg | grep ov51
<bert_i> what can i see??
<ms__> he has already posted that link zorglu_ ;)
<bobby__> bert_i: normly stuff the driver prints on load
<bert_i> USB OV519 video device found
<bobby__> there you have your error message
<bert_i> Sensor is an OV7648
<bobby__> i mean your load message
<bert_i> Device at usb-0000:02:0a.0-3.4 registered to minor 0
<bert_i> v1.65-1.11-mark : ov51x USB Camera Driver
<bobby__> does it also say what device it made?
<bert_i> OV519 JPEG Decompression Module
<bert_i> now
<bobby__> try dmesg | grep videodev
<bert_i> it say nothing
<bert_i> it is ok???
<bobby__> that is odd
<endo602> Howdy.  I was wondering if someone can help me installing and using pftpfxp-mew?
<bobby__> try dmesg | grep video0
<bert_i> it say also nothing
<bobby__> i have a different webcam one that is not yet supported so i do not have any experience with it i cant help you any further
<bobby__> try to find someelse with a spacecam there should be more than one
<bert_i> yesterday i try and i see it xawtv whit my webcam but now nothing
<cathal> how come amarok 1.4.4 is available for edgy on their website but in the repositories i only have 1.4.3?
<bobby__> cathal: did you update
<cathal> im running edgy if thats what u mean
<zorglu_> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<dvheumen> hi everyone. Does someone know how to disable the KDED Media Manager? it won' t respond to simply clicking the 'Stop' button (all other services do)
<endo602> anyone have any experience with pftp-mew?
<andreasw> is the ubuntu irc server somehow linked with freenode?
<bert_i> hwo can i connect auto whit my wireless assistant
<bobby__> cathal: no that is not what i ment i ment apt-get update
<bert_i> i must clik on my linksys (otherwise now internet)
<slow-motion> hallo
<cathal> bobby_: yea i have. looking at !info amarok it also says 1.4.3. Maybe it should be a question for the amarok guys?
<zorglu_> cathal: they need to update the pacakge in the repository
<andreasw> slow-motion: hi
<bobby__> yes i see i have it too but ubotu shows that 1.4.3 is the latest
<zorglu_> cathal: this takes time and apparently nobody had this time for now
<slow-motion> hi andreasw
<bert__> is there anyboddy whit webcam
<zorglu_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<BluesKaj> fglrx info = Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"....strange ?
<BluesKaj> weird cuz following the instructions worked previously , shouldn't have updated the kernel i guess
<endo602> anyone have any experience with pftp-mew?
<ms__> BluesKaj: check your xorg.conf for 'Load "dri"'
<zorglu_> endo602: what is pftp-mew ?
<endo602> its an ftp client
<zorglu_> ok
<ms__> !info pftp-mew
<ubotu> Package pftp-mew does not exist in any distro I know
<ms__> :)
<BluesKaj> ms__, in "modules" ?
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> I give up installing KUbuntu :-(
<zorglu_> you miss something :)
<ubuntu> it's too complicated
<ms__> BluesKaj: yes, 'Section "Modules"'
<ubuntu> I'm trying to partition but it seems I never get it right
<endo602> for some reason my openssl is installed but not registering
<zorglu_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ms__> ubuntu: what gets wrong?
<zorglu_> maouaou what a good tips :)
<ubuntu> the installer is kind of messed up
<fdoving> endo602: you probably need the libssl-dev package.
<ubuntu> first of all it doesn't display well
<BluesKaj> yeah ms__, it 's not there , so I add it then ?
<ubuntu> all controls are grouped together and it's impossible to distinguish among them
<ubuntu> labels and controls are messed up
<endo602> fdoving thanks
<zorglu_> ubuntu: which version are your trying to install ?
<endo602> ill try that
<ubuntu> 6.10
<ms__> BluesKaj: please try it :)
<LeeJunFan> personally I find the text mode install easier, and it's been around a lot longer so it's more bug-free.
<zorglu_> ubuntu: seems weird, i mean if the installer was so bad you wont be the only one to complain :)
<ubuntu> well, I've installed Linux a few times in the past
<ubuntu> this is the first time I'm having such issues
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: what graphics card do you have?
<zorglu_> maybe a very low resolution ?
<ubuntu> on the contrary
<ubuntu> it's 1280x1024
<BluesKaj> nope ms__, it's still missing
<zorglu_> so i dont get it, the kind of bug you described show a bug in the gui itself, aka something which is the same for everybody
<zorglu_> so it should show on most people install the same bug
<zorglu_> but it doesnt, as far as i know
<ubuntu> well zorglu_, I'm not one who complains just for the sake of it
<ubuntu> it displays here
<ms__> BluesKaj: check '/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/'
<zorglu_> ubuntu: i believe you
<ubuntu> and I already reported the installer crashing earlier
<ms__> are the fglrx modules there?
<ubuntu> I reported it to launchpad
<zorglu_> ubuntu: just seems weird to me
<BluesKaj> ms__,, folder doesn't exist
<zorglu_> ubuntu: on the other hand i run on dapper, exactly for this reason, aka avoiding such problem :)
<ubuntu> well, I know that some bugs won't be pinpointed in a timely fashion
<ubuntu> and that not all people show the same bugs
<ubuntu> but here we go
<ubuntu> I mean
<jlowell> I know this isnt safe, but does anyone know how to stop kdesu from asking for a password?
<ubuntu> it's happening here :)
<unix_infidel> is there a package called fluxbox-desktop?
<unix_infidel> that installs all needed X components along with flux?
<zorglu_> ubuntu: hmm have you tried to install 'ubuntu' gnome stuff, and then update to kubuntu ?
<zorglu_> ubuntu: as a workaround
<ubuntu> no zorglu_, I'm on a KUbuntu live CD
<zorglu_> ubuntu: it may be an option
<ubuntu> it's frustrating
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> lol
<zorglu_> :)
<ubuntu> well, being a programmer myself, I know how these things go I mean
<ubuntu> ok, I'll try mandriva now
<ubuntu> see if it installs fine
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<andreasw> I tried to encode an avi file to mpeg2 with
<andreasw> transcode -i test.avi -o test.mpg -y mpeg2enc -F 4 -N 0x50
<andreasw> but I get the error that the audio codec isn't supported by the encoder
<ubuntu> then when I'll be "bolder" I'll try again with KUbuntu
<ms__> BluesKaj: maybe you will try to install the fglrx source an compile the module by yourself?
<ubuntu> which is fantastic btw
<ubuntu> I mean
<ubuntu> I love it as interface, programs, all
<zorglu_> you mean except the installer ? :)
<ubuntu> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> I was actually going to suggest it to a friend
<ubuntu> but given these issues, I can't right now
<ubuntu> :)
<PhinnFort> where can i bug the kubuntu kernel maintainers?
<ubuntu> it's not adviceable to bug them
<ubuntu> they could fix you
<ubuntu> :P
<ubuntu> lol
<PhinnFort> :P
<ubuntu> ok peers
<ubuntu> happy new year
<BluesKaj> yeah ms__ , that might be the way to do it , altho the ATI fglrx driver is listed in my sys/settings/monitor display driver
<PhinnFort> it's several hours left
<ubuntu> in case we don't catch earlier
<ubuntu> :)
<PhinnFort> rotfl: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-clusterfuck
<endo602> what would i get this error when trying to compile something? error: FALSE was not declared in this scope
<ms__> BluesKaj: seems not completely installed, so i suggest manual install :/
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> happy new year
<BluesKaj> ok, will try it
<ubuntu> lmao
<ubuntu> very cool link :)
<PhinnFort> so far only one of the kernel devs i've whoised is online, and he isn't in any channels
<ubuntu> avoiding lusers? :D
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> they've probably hidden their channel
<ubuntu> ok am going now, have fun :)
<PhinnFort> tired of converted gentoo ricers coming with silly suggestions
<PhinnFort> you too
<PhinnFort> happy new year, again
<ms__> thanks PhinnFort, same to you :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> whoohoo
<PhinnFort> found their channel
<PhinnFort> no kubuntu specific channel though
<ms__> lets hear
<hyper_ch> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<endo602> what would i get this error when trying to compile something? error: FALSE was not declared in this scope
<ms__> endo602: missed an include?
<endo602> can it be that i didnt install correct pkgs?
<bobby__> what is the recomended video player for kubuntu (or kde for that matter)
<endo602> vlc
<akrus> mplayer!
<zorglu_> well it is kaffeine
<akrus> kaffeine is okay too :)
<gjohnston> yeah kaffeine or vlc
<bobby__> ah yes kaffeine came with it
<PhinnFort> codeine
<[BTF] Chm0d> happy new year everyone Ill probably be off here for the rest of the day
<PhinnFort> codeine pwns very, very hard
<PhinnFort> :P
<ms__> endo602: of course you need all dev-packages
<endo602> for gcc?
<endo602> or qt4 also?
<ms__> depends on the program you want to compile
<endo602> pftp-mew
<binks> anyone anygood with mp3 players it will mount but cant write to it any ideas
<fdoving> endo602: where can i find this pftp-mew program?
<fdoving> endo602: if you point me to it, i'll guide you through compiling.
<endo602> look for pftp-shit
<bobby__> binks: what error mesage did you get?
<endo602> google
<fdoving> endo602: can you give me a direct link please?
<endo602> sure
<endo602> sorry
<bobby__> it is most likely a permisions thing
<binks> just a sec ill reconnect it
<endo602> http://www.derijk.org/pftp/
<bobby__> is it a standard usbmassdevice thingy?
<binks> hmmwell ive been out for lunch come back home and now it works hmmm
<bobby__> miracle works
<binks> i have no idea what happend must be roeboot that did it
<endo602> fdoving you get it?
<bobby__> binks: if you mount it as root that you wont be able to write by default
<binks> ok so 2nd prob i have to manually power off pc as kubuntu hangs when screen goes black
<bobby__> that is as normal user
<binks> i gave it a chmod 777
<fdoving> endo602: yes. hang on.
<bobby__> i dont know for sure whether that works or not
<endo602> cool
<bobby__> its better to make a entry in fstab
<bobby__> or perhaps there is a fancy gui thingy in kde that can do everything foryou
<fdoving> endo602: did you unzip and run 'make' ? did you get an error?
<kaatil> oh well at least game trailers video does work.. when i use GL for video displaying.
<endo602> fdoving
<endo602> pm?
<kaatil> anyway.. hi all
<fdoving> endo602: sure.
<bobby__> is the flash 9 player also available in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes bobby__
<bobby__> BluesKaj: what is the packagename?
<BluesKaj> bobby__, Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<bobby__> ty
<jamesbryanchua> hey, i just installed kubuntu on my laptop, i'm having problems installing automatix2 :(
<Li`lEndian> can anyone tell me the difference between bind and dhcp3? does it not do the same thing? which is basically manage namespaces dynamically for network clients?
<stdin> eww, automatix
<jamesbryanchua> what's wrong with automatix
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stdin> that's what wrong with it
<jamesbryanchua> i see.
<stdin> what do you need it for?
<stdin> s/need/want/
<jamesbryanchua> nothing, really i just wanted a quick install of some useful programs.
<jamesbryanchua> E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamesbryanchua> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<jamesbryanchua> oops
<stdin> you have a " before deb in the sources.list
<morvok> any know of a good p2p client for kubuntu?
<enotee> whats the best app for dowloading video podcast
<stdin> there is frostwire
<bobby__> ktorrent rocks
<stdin> p2p ^^
<morvok> stdin: using Frostwire.. any other good ones?
<bobby__> you could give apollon a try
<BluesKaj> ktorrent's latest release is excellent
<stdin> nope, I don't really use any p2p
<stdin> except ktorrent
<bobby__> on gentoo i use utorrent but my second favorite is definatly ktorrent
<BluesKaj> azureus was slowing down and din't work well with my router portforwarding
<endo602> fdoving thank you so much
<bobby__> i dont lie azureus to bloaded
<bobby__> like*
<fdoving> endo602: you're welcome.
<bobby__> i wish they would port utorrent to linux with a nice backend so there can be seperate gui's it works fine with wine but its a bit blinky
<lupine_85> ktorrent++
<lupine_85> rtorrent is also good
<bobby__> rtorrent dont know that one yet
<BluesKaj> bobby__, I found utorrent was problematic with my setup too ...the first release was fine.. the updated one sucked in windows
<bobby__> BluesKaj: 1600 works fine with me only thing withwine is that the treaths are sucky so it blinks on the windowdraws
<BluesKaj> wine ...forget wine
<BluesKaj> :)
<PhinnFort> google talk is a mess...
<bobby__> BluesKaj: i think wine is a great effort though for some things you simply need win32 suport
<alias__> anyone know how to set up a fax to send and receive using Ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> the info pages on google talk of course doesn't mention kopete, and one pages says server is gmail.com, other says talk.google.com, third says googlemail.com, and one page says 5222 won't work and that i should use 5223, other says exactly the opposite...
<PhinnFort> kfax
<PhinnFort> !fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !kfax
<ubotu> kfax: G3/G4 fax viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 444 kB
<alias__> how do I get it?
<kris> Hey, people.
<bobby__> apt-get install kfax?
<PhinnFort> apt-get install kfax?
<alias__> no "sudo" first?
<bobby__> details
<PhinnFort> :P
<kris> Just a quick Q...does anyone know of any issues of running kub on an Inspiron 6400?
<PhinnFort> thank $DEITY for the genius kde devs
<cloakable> I have a samba server running, but whenever I run smbtree, I get this error for my server: cli_start_connection: failed to connect to CLOAKABLE<20> (0.0.0.0)
<cloakable> Can anyone halp?
<cloakable> *help
<bobby__> kris: i dont know but i do know that kubuntu has great out of the box laptop support
<kris> thankyou bobby
<PhinnFort> you need garlix
<PhinnFort> *garlic
<siv0x> Can anyone help me get ALSAs OSS Emulater set up?
<kris> i saw someone had no issues with installing ubuntu on a dell 6400 i was just wondering if there were any differeces...appart from the window manager
<siv0x> kris: what type of ubuntu installation disk are you going to use?
<PhinnFort> spam is stupid
<kris> I downloaded the edgy
<kris> off the kubuntu site
<siv0x> kris: LiveCD?
<xor> hi, how can i install kubuntu on my existing RAID1 and RAID5 arrays?
<kris> Download Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) CD
<kris> ^^ ignore the download it was a quote off the site :P
<kris> i think that it is live cd
<kris> yeh, of course it is
<kris> yes, its the standard install cd...not the text only
<siv0x> kris: i dont think you'll have any problems.. maybe with sound and video drivers.
<kris> i can get the ATI X1400 drivers off their site
<siv0x> kris: ofcourse : )
<kris> and the sound for the SigmaTel audio should be around somewhere
<kris> ...well, i am going to try and get thais all installed...thanks for your help, Siv0z and bobby :)
<kris> Bye *wave*
<siv0x> kris: gl.
<bobby__> i think alsa supports sigmatel stuff
<PhinnFort> what is that funny name of the animation in the top right corner of browsers?
<alias__> kfax doesn't receive faxes
<PhinnFort> try hylafax
<PhinnFort> i've heard it's good
<morvok> Ktorrent works very well, thanks guys
<PhinnFort> <3 ktorrent
<bobby__> actually im sure alsa suppors some sigmatel stuff im listening to one right now : )
<alias__> "couldn't find package hylafax"
<PhinnFort> !hylafax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hylafax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> sorry, i've never used my computer as a fax machine, just heard hylafax was good
<PhinnFort> hmm, seems like hylafax is a fax server
<alias__> I see
<alias__> Oh well, guess I will have to use XP for faxes :(
<PhinnFort> http://www.vgcomputing.com.au/lsfaxserver.html ?
<PhinnFort> http://www.cce.com/efax/
<bobby__> alias__: efax is probably what you need
<alias__> not free
<bobby__> there is also a gtk frontend for efax
<siv0x> Can anyone help me get ALSAs OSS Emulater set up?
<alias__> efax is free for one year, then you gotta pay
<PhinnFort> alias__: how not free?
<PhinnFort> siv0x: you configure your own kernel?
<siv0x> OhinnFort: Well.. no - i'm pretty knew with linux.
<PhinnFort> alias__: i'm/we're talking about the program, not the service
<PhinnFort> please look at the link i provided
<PhinnFort> it's as free as it gets;)
<PhinnFort> gpl and everything
<siv0x> me?
<PhinnFort> no
<siv0x> k. lol
<PhinnFort> siv0x: ;)
<la> so...how to instal yahoo....
<PhinnFort> la: ?
<la> yea?
<alias__> they've changed it to 30 days for free: http://www.efax.com/en/efax/twa/page/homePage
<siv0x> PhinnFort: I'm so confused about all this.. I've been sitting here trying to figure out where to start for 3 hours. I need this setup because: I dont have sound in any game i play with WINE.
<PhinnFort> ah...
<la> huh
<PhinnFort> modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> la: whaddaya mean install yahoo?
<bobby__> alias__: just sudo apt-get install efax-gtk
<PhinnFort> or http://ksendfax.sourceforge.net/
<bobby__> its free! distributed under gpl v2
<PhinnFort> siv0x: did it work?
<la> i dont understand the question
<siv0x> PhinnFort: Configuring my own kernal?
<PhinnFort> nope
<PhinnFort> siv0x: modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<PhinnFort> i hope it's the right modile
<PhinnFort> *module
<siv0x> PhinnFort: oh, one sec i'll try it
<PhinnFort> don't care for firing up xconfig;)
<PhinnFort> siv0x: if it doesn't work: "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss"
<la> yahoo messanger ?!?
<stdin> la: use kopete
<PhinnFort> 2. that
<la> i dont have that
<stdin> if you have kubuntu, you have kopete
<la> where
<PhinnFort> under k-menu -> "internet" -> "kopete"
<stdin> Kmenu -> Internet -> kopete
<PhinnFort> or press ALT and F2 and type "kopete" and hit enter
<siv0x> PhinnFort: nope, didnt work let me get alsa-oss
<PhinnFort> ok
<siv0x> PhinnFort: K, got alsa-oss, that it?
<PhinnFort> hope so;)
<la> okey
<PhinnFort> if not a reboot should be the easiest solution
<phobiac> I'm trying to get java working with firefox, and I'm following the guide here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Java_Development_Kit_.28JDK.29_v5.0
<la> thanks
<siv0x> Phinnfort: didnt work, reboot?
<PhinnFort> no problem
<phobiac> It says to download JDK version 5, but there is a version 6. Should I stick with version 5?
<PhinnFort> siv0x: i'm not exactly sure how that package is intended to work, so a reboot is probably the easiest
<bobby__> wait
<bobby__> siv0x wait
<ZeroSystem> hello, i downloaded the kubunta live CD from greece mirror but its currupted and the MD5 sum doesnt match
<phobiac> Oh wait, not JDK. JRE.
<siv0x> bobby__: K?
<ZeroSystem> the one drapper version
<bobby__> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<PhinnFort> ZeroSystem: get it from otherwhere?
<bobby__> try that
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> :D
<ZeroSystem> what is the different between cd and dvd
<siv0x> bobby__: it restarted alsa.
<bobby__> yep
<siv0x> bobby__: should i open my game back up and try again?
<bobby__> yes
<phobiac> Zero: It's a difference in how the data is stored I think.
<PhinnFort> rotfl, even with a SD card to load system files from, vista only goes from 43 to 14 secs...
<la> funny working
<bobby__> rebooting would have done the same thing
<PhinnFort> yeah
<phobiac> Almost like a different filesystem?
<stdin> phobiac: enable multiverse and install sun-java5-jdk for the development kit, sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin for jre and plugin for FF
<PhinnFort> i didn't know what the service was named
<PhinnFort> :P
<ZeroSystem> (PhinnFort): is the dvd better or cd or they are much the same ?
<siv0x> bobby__: no sound =\
<phobiac> stdin: Thanks
<stdin> :D
<PhinnFort> ZeroSystem: if you have DSL or other persistant internet, just get the CD
<PhinnFort> then you can download software as you need it
<jerp> !flash > jerp
<bobby__> siv0x: does the game use openal?
<siv0x> bobby__: openal? not sure
<PhinnFort> probably not
<siv0x> bobby__: the game is counter strike source, btw.
<PhinnFort> wine just spits out its sound to /dev/pcm afaik
<bobby__> counterstrike sounds like a game that would use openal
<bobby__> wait one sec
<PhinnFort> they probably use directx-something
<PhinnFort> which wine emulates
<PhinnFort> directaudio, hm?
<siv0x> bobby_ k
<BluesKaj> prolly windows media
<PhinnFort> doubt it
<PhinnFort> either some proprietary game sound format, wav or ogg
<BluesKaj> oh, games ... who cares :)
<PhinnFort> ogg is pretty darned good, and many game devs know it;)
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> i like this one: http://warpedvisions.org/2006/12/30/ten-things-linux-distros-get-right-that-ms-doesnt/
<BluesKaj> buy a friggin PS and be done with it
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<la> so why to instal yahoo through konsole is so dificu lt
<bobby__> siv0x: i want you to make a file called ~/.openalrc
<PhinnFort> la: use kopete!
<siv0x> bobby__: like were the .wine folder is?
<la> i do, but why i can't have normal yahooo?
<PhinnFort> normal yahoo is bad
<bobby__> siv0x: wine?
<bobby__> are you using wine?
<PhinnFort> kopete is integrated into KDE
<la> how
<siv0x> bobby__: yes.
<binks> bobby all sorted now thanks ;)
<bobby__> ow lol
<PhinnFort> bobby__: :P
* PhinnFort starts lalling around and eat imaginary butterflies
<siv0x> bobby__: lol sorry i didnt tell you i thought you knew.
<bobby__> no i wanted you to make it in the exact spot i gave you ~/ is the home dir
<siv0x> bobby_: also.. the speaker configuration doesnt save. i set it to headphones ingame and clicked apply but everytime i shut the game down and reopen it, that setting is set blank.
<bobby__> you can try it though i dont know whether wine uses openal
<siv0x> bobby__: k i'll make the folder.
<bobby__> put this in it:
<bobby__> (define devices '(alsa))
<bobby__> >
<bobby__> > # Four speaker surround with ALSA
<bobby__> > (define speaker-num 2)
<bobby__> > (define alsa-out-device "hw:0,0")
<bobby__> no not a folder
<bobby__> a file text file
<siv0x> bobby__: in /home/ ?
<bobby__> make this file: ~/.openalrc
<PhinnFort> la: yahoo: http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/msg/6/gr/unix/scr_msgrlist.gif kopete: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/40797-1.png
<bobby__> and the > should not be in there btw sorry about that some lowsy pasting of me
<PhinnFort> tell me which looks the best;)
<siv0x> bobby__: first off, how do i get to that dir?
<siv0x> bobby__: i'm a nub.
<bobby__> erm you home dir?
<bobby__> cd ~
<PhinnFort> jus cd
<siv0x> bobby__: k
<PhinnFort> *just
<PhinnFort> cd without arguments just takes you to home(~)
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ cd
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$
<bobby__> yes
<siv0x> k
<bobby__> you where already in home dir
<la> so how to register to could have private chat ?
<bobby__> do you see the ~ before the $?
<kulbir> my dvd rw is not working.
<siv0x> so how do i create a text file there?
<PhinnFort> magic?
<PhinnFort> i think so
<siv0x> bobby__: yes i see that.
<PhinnFort> nano .filename
<kulbir> when i try to access thme, i get the following error.
<bobby__> nano .openalrc
<kulbir> mount: no medium found
<kulbir> can anyone help me?
<PhinnFort> kulbir: did you put it in the right way?
<PhinnFort> shiny side down?
<siv0x> k
<PhinnFort> ;)
<bobby__> than put this in there:
<kulbir> PhinnFort: yes
<bobby__> (define devices '(alsa))
<bobby__> (define alsa-out-device "hw:0,0")
<kulbir> PhinnFort: the dvd rw works find in windows xp.
<siv0x> k
<bobby__> than hit crtl x
<kulbir> fine*
<PhinnFort> kulbir: have you tried another disk?
<PhinnFort> maybe windows destroyed it
<jerp> !gnash > jerp
<bobby__> you will be promted to save the file
<kulbir> yes i have tried
<bobby__> a d
<bobby__> and you do
<siv0x> bobby__ k saved it
<PhinnFort> ctrl o ctrl x
<bobby__> ok give it another try if that didnt work its an wine related error
<endo602> what is a good ident server to use?
<la> ok so how to use  more messanger than yahoo by this kopete ?
<kulbir> PhinnFort: plz help me
<siv0x> those two lines is all i need in there bobby?
<la> yeah
<PhinnFort> what is the last output from dmesg?
<PhinnFort> kulbir: dmesg | tail
<bobby__> siv0x: yes
<bobby__> it should force openal to use alsa
<siv0x> bobby__: nope.. didnt work. i think the problem is that when i choose a speaker configuration, and set it to headphones it dont save. because when i close and open the game up, that setting is still left blank on audio.
<PhinnFort> siv0x: have you tried running winecfg and fiddling with the options?
<siv0x> bobby__: i'm not going to get sound from alsa, the game needs to use OSS, thats why i wanted ALSA to emulate OSS.
<kulbir> PhinnFort: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/848540
<PhinnFort> siv0x: there's a tab called "Audio" with some interesting options
<siv0x> PhinnFort: Yes. they told me in #winehq that i needed to get ALSAs OSS Emulater setup.
<bobby__> i think theproblem isnt alsa related
<PhinnFort> siv0x: ls /dev/pcm
<PhinnFort> siv0x: you need to activate oss sound in winecfg too, after enabling alsa oss emulation
<kulbir> PhinnFort:  http://pastebin.com/848542 ( dmesg | tail)
<siv0x> ls /dev/pcm
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ ls /dev/pcm
<siv0x> ls: /dev/pcm: No such file or directory
<PhinnFort> you don't have alsa oss emu
<PhinnFort> try a reboot
<PhinnFort> afaik
<PhinnFort> kulbir: try inserting a dvdrw again, and then do dmesg | tail
<siv0x> PhinnFort: I did. and i checked were it says "Driver Emulation"
<PhinnFort> do the whole shebang, so the kernel gets a go
<siv0x> PhinnFort: k i'll brb, i'll reboot
<kulbir> PhinnFort: reboot
<PhinnFort> frack...
* PhinnFort needs to address people proberly...
<PhinnFort> *properly
<bobby__> bsg :)
<jerp> I've got up to twenty gnash entries in my KSysGuard, but my gnash player isn't playing.   Any hints to help would be appreciated?
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> just had the theme on my ipod
<PhinnFort> jerp: it's extremely experimental
<PhinnFort> standalone or integrated into a webpage?
<JohnFlux> jerp: maybe kill all the processes, and try again?
<jbchua1> my taskbar disappeared. any way to get it back without rebooting?
<siv0x> k now test the game?
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: run "kicker"
<jerp> john I tried to kill from KSysGuard but it doesn't flush it out to show the change took place
<brandon_> does anyone know of any audio editing programs in repo besides audacity?
<la>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             \
<JohnFlux> jerp: then maybe the process didn't die
<jbchua1> error: kicker is already running
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: killall kicker; kicker     maybe :/
<PhinnFort> jerp: killall gnash -s KILL
<jbchua1> JohnFlux: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> brandon_, gnormalize seems to have editing ..dunno how extensive they are tho
<jbchua1> JohnFlux: wait nvm, it disappeared again.
<PhinnFort> i'm waiting for the POSIX people to integrate the KILLKILLKILL signal
<bobby__> siv0x: do you have a pcm device now?
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: doesn't sound good :(
<brandon_> BluesKaj: i don't think it's in repos
<jbchua1> sigh.
<jbchua1> reboot?
<siv0x> bobby_ what was the command to check?
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: hmm
<PhinnFort> siv0x: ls /dev/pcm
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: just log out and log in should work
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: but i have a feeling it won't work
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ ls /dev/pcm
<siv0x> ls: /dev/pcm: No such file or directory
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$
<BluesKaj> yeah brandon_, it's non free I think
<PhinnFort> siv0x: dmesg | grep -i oss
<brandon_> what does that mean?
<jerp> they still aren't flushed from my KSysGuard
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -i oss
<siv0x> [17179591.848000]  Adding 867468k swap on /dev/disk/by-uuid/551ff4ed-fdc9-4392-8f49-1259ea030541.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:867468k
<jerp> after Phinn's command entered in a term
<PhinnFort> it means it will eat your soul
<PhinnFort> jerp: try 'ps aux'
<PhinnFort> -s KILL should've strangled them
<siv0x> PhinnFort: Did it work?
<JohnFlux> jerp: does:   ps aux | grep gnash      show them?
<jerp> they are <defunct>
<PhinnFort> siv0x: nope
<PhinnFort> siv0x: wait, i'll fire up the kernel config and find the name of the module
<siv0x> PhinnFort: : ( lol
<jerp> now after ps aux
<JohnFlux> jerp: hmm thought so
<PhinnFort> ;)
<siv0x> PhinnFort: Thanks
<JohnFlux> jerp: the process is dead but there's another process that launched them
* PhinnFort <3 the beyond-patchset
<JohnFlux> jerp: and that process still lives
<JohnFlux> jerp: in ksysguard, use the tree view to see what their parent is
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> i should add that as a feature to ksysguard
<bobby__> siv0x: yes the modules
<jerp> they are flushed now
<jerp> let me reload a webpage
<bobby__> now i remember you need to load the modules that is it
<PhinnFort> siv0x: didn't want to flood this channel;)
<siv0x> phinnfort: np. i type those all in konsole?
<kulbir> PhinnFort: same result with dmesg | tail
<PhinnFort> only the last command
<PhinnFort> kulbir: dmesg | grep -i dvd
<brandon_> i can't delete a file after sudo chmod 777'ing it, how can I delete it?
<PhinnFort> brandon_: change the folder
<PhinnFort> the perms of the folder that is
<siv0x> PhinnFort: Was was those other 3 for?
<jerp> johnflux  the parent is firefox-bin
<brandon_> i did, i chmod'ed the folder
<brandon_> and no go
<PhinnFort> siv0x: it's the kernel modules
<PhinnFort> brandon_: lsof [filename] 
<bobby__> siv0x: modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<kulbir> PhinnFort: [17179578.724000]  hda: SONY DVD RW DW-G120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<JohnFlux> jerp: you might have to kill that
<kulbir> PhinnFort: [17179579.992000]  hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)
<PhinnFort> siv0x: it's just the files themselves, the last command was the command to insert them
<bobby__> siv0x: modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<brandon_> PhinnFort: Could not write to file /media/Smith/.Trash-1000/info/asdf.trashinfo.
<siv0x> phinnfort: that last command didnt work. i think you might have misstyped it or something.
<jbchua1> My taskbar has disappeared-- ran kicker, logged out, rebooted. taskbar still not reappearing
<Scok> Happy New Year!!
<siv0x> bobby_: didnt get an error when i typed your two commands though.
<PhinnFort> siv0x: do them one by one then
<PhinnFort> as bobby__ said, and add the last one too
<PhinnFort> jbchua1: run konsole, and in that run kicker
<PhinnFort> siv0x: i don't misstype;)
<siv0x> PhinnFort: got them. you typed  modprobe snd-sex-oss snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss instead it was modprobe snd-sex-oss snd pcm-oss- snd-mixer-oss.
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> i was typing them out by hand;)
<jbchua1> PhinnFort:  i ran kicker already
<siv0x> PhinnFort: its all good.
<kulbir> PhinnFort: plz help me
<PhinnFort> jbchua1: do it in a terminal
<jbchua1> error: kicker is already running!
<PhinnFort> jbchua1: killall kicker -s KILL
<PhinnFort> then run kicker again
<jerp> johnflux, the flashplayer screen blinks once and goes gray, just like before
<PhinnFort> kulbir: could you post the whole dmesg?
<PhinnFort> jerp: it's crashing
<kulbir> yes
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: thanks
<PhinnFort> it's highly alpha
<Chousuke> probably no need to killall -9 it :P
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: ah you came back
<PhinnFort> i like to KILL
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Chousuke> killing is messy
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: i think you might have to delete all your kicker settings sorry
<PhinnFort> but it saves some time
<JohnFlux> jbchua1: the files are in ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker/
<PhinnFort> jbchua1: just mv them
<PhinnFort> take a backup
<PhinnFort> don't delete;)
<siv0x> PhinnFort: Still no sound bro.
<PhinnFort> hrm
<PhinnFort> dmesg?
<bobby__> siv0x: did you restard alsa?
<siv0x> bobby__: no.. command? lol
<bobby__> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<siv0x> bobby__ k restarted. lemme try again
<kulbir> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/2V7Mvw65.html
<jerp> phinn, would you have a trusted howto page to install 'whatever' on an amd64 with a 32chroot?
<PhinnFort> jerp: imho, chrooting is silly:P
<PhinnFort> just get the 32-bit libs and put them in /usr/lib32
<jerp> ok
<PhinnFort> kulbir: did you try with a dvdrw first?
<siv0x> bobby__ still no sound
<PhinnFort> siv0x: how's winecfg?
<kulbir> PhinnFort: it is works fine under xp.
<PhinnFort> jerp: you want flash?
<PhinnFort> kulbir: but you need to make the kernel try, so it says what is wrong
<kulbir> PhinnFort: when i try to mount dvd rw. i get error msg.
<jerp> phinn, I want to watch some flash movies, yes
<bobby__> siv0x: for some reason the /dev/pcm still doesnt exist
<PhinnFort> try to open a dvdrw, THEN paste dmesg
<PhinnFort> jerp: get opera?
<PhinnFort> ok?
<jerp> ok, is that in multiverse rep?
<bobby__> siv0x: im used to work on gentoo and here it makes them when the snd-pcm-oss module is loaded
<PhinnFort> http://porg.es/blog/opera-9-on-ubuntu-dapper-with-amd64
<PhinnFort> jerp: if you get opera installed, flash will work in it
<jerp> thanks :) phinn
<bobby__> siv0x: i cant help you any more sorry mate that is all i know about it
<PhinnFort> i used to compile oss support in
<PhinnFort> (under gentoo)
<bobby__> yeah me too
<bobby__> useflags :)
<PhinnFort> :)
<PhinnFort> compile *everything* :(
<bobby__> but still need to load the modules
<PhinnFort> yeah
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: my taskbar came back, but now my sound doesn't work. :\
<bobby__> yes that is the major drawback
<PhinnFort> that's why i switched to kubuntu
<siv0x> bobby__: it is okay
<PhinnFort> :)
<siv0x> bobby__ thanks for trying.
<PhinnFort> jbchua1: what did it say?
<bobby__> np
<PhinnFort> siv0x: wait a sec, mkay?
<bobby__> ok
<bobby__> im going to eat
* PhinnFort too
<PhinnFort> afterwards
<PhinnFort> :)
<bobby__>  later guys
<siv0x> PhinnFort: K
<siv0x> bobby__ do i need to delete that file?
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: long error message.
<siv0x> bobby__: the one that you told me to make.
<kulbir> PhinnFort: what do u think. my dvd rw is detected or not?
<PhinnFort> see ya
<PhinnFort> siv0x: do you have stuff under ls /dev/snd/ ?
<bobby__> no
<PhinnFort> if so, go whine to the wine guys again, and say that you have oss emu working
<bobby__> siv0x: that file is a configuration file for openal if yyou do have a app that uses openal and doesnt work try removing it than
<PhinnFort> kulbir: it is
<bobby__> most likely the settings i gave you are the ones you need though
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: any clue on getting my sound back?
<PhinnFort> kulbir: it's the DVD-RW disc that's the problem
<PhinnFort> jbchua1: try restarting arts
<siv0x> bobby__: k
<PhinnFort> go into controlthingy
<PhinnFort> kcontrol
<siv0x> PhinnFort: yes i have files under that now.
<PhinnFort> search for sound, clicky sound system and clickety off, apply, clickety on, apply
<PhinnFort> siv0x: then you're good, wine bad
<PhinnFort> you shouldn've gotten a link to /dev/pcm, but that's not important
<PhinnFort> but go bugger the wine people
* PhinnFort goes to eat
<kulbir> PhinnFort: now i am inserting cd .
* PhinnFort turns
<siv0x> PhinnFort: they said they didnt need noobs.
<PhinnFort> jerp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304267&highlight=opera+amd64
<PhinnFort> siv0x: where they?
<siv0x> PhinnFort: You mean what there channel is?
<PhinnFort> siv0x: yeah
<kulbir> PhinnFort: sudo mount /dev/hda /media/cd >>>> mount: No medium found
<PhinnFort> kulbir: now please post dmesg
<kulbir> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/PnWN8F60.html
<jerp> maybe I should reconsider, this is getting more drawn out than I expected and intimidates my newbie-ness
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> it's pretty straightforward, isn't it?
<PhinnFort> jerp: you could just use the 32-bit kubuntu, too
<jerp> yeah, that's true
<PhinnFort> kulbir: sorry, i can't see what's wrong
<PhinnFort> i can't help you:(
<kulbir> PhinnFort: k thanks
<PhinnFort> np
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: it keeps going to 100% than just coming back down...
<PhinnFort> jbchua1: what?
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: when I disable sound
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: and re-enable it it just keeps going.
<PhinnFort> does it make sound?
<jbchua1> PhinnFort: none.
<PhinnFort> well, i really have to go now
<jerp> phinn, is there a sweet-little apt-get command to facilitate the installation of the necessary 32-bit libs?
<BluesKaj> what's the command to run check.sh ...it won't run even tho i have it in my home folder
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj, is it exacutable ?
<HymnToLife> s/exa/exe
<BluesKaj> yes HymnToLife, it is
<endo602> anyone know how to configure pidentd to use a specific ident id?
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj, how are you trying to run it ?
<HymnToLife> ./foo.sh or sh foo.sh ?
<jonathan_> how do i unlock adept
<jonathan_> basically it is locked by some packages that wont install
<HymnToLife> jonathan_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<HymnToLife> paste the errors you get ?
<jonathan_> no i get a message saying i cant install any packages because something is looking adept
<HymnToLife> that was not a question, sorry :)
<jonathan_>  ya hymn there is some command that i put into teh shell and it finishes installing the packages taht r locking adept
<HymnToLife> run sudo apt-get upgrade and paste the errors you get so we can find out what the problem is
<jerp> try apt-get autoclean
<molotoff__> happy new your!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jonathan_> this is what it said when i did apt-get autoclean E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jonathan_> wheres the bot when u need help lol
<endo602> anyone know how do set up a specific ident?
<Admiral_Chicago> jonathan_: anything I can help with?
<jonathan_> adept manager is locked again
<zorglu_> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jonathan_> lol speak of the devil here is ubotu lol
<jonathan_> thats the command i was looking for
<jonathan_> thanks admiral
<jonathan_> for offering ur linux wisdom lol
<jontec> I am getting the error: "syntax error, unexpected kEND, expecting $end" see http://pastebin.com/848570 for file. WHY!?!
<siv0x> Okay.. i seem to have my alsa oss emulater setup but i still dont have any sound through cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp :\
<MDCore> hey all. I'm trying to set up a dwl-g650+ card in my laptop. The lights don't come on and I don't see any dev/ath0 (which is the device name in the forums). anyone have any ideas ?
<andreasw> Is there a way to open I directory from konqueror really fast in Konsole?
<andreasw> ander windows you can right click and open with cmd
<andreasw> under
<HymnToLife> andreasw, F4
<HymnToLife> you can also have a Konsole window directly in your Konqueror
<OOD> or right click, actions. open terminal here
<andreasw> HymnToLife: Thank you very mush that was exaclty I was looking for ;)
<andreasw> Is there somewhere a overview about kde shortcuts?
<Admiral_Chicago> you could just use your terminal for evertything :P
<Admiral_Chicago> andreasw: look in global shortcuts, I forget where that is
<jontec> sorry I posted in the wrong window :D
<andreasw> Admiral_Chicago: well using terminal for everything is a little bit outdated I find a combination between GUI and Console works best for me
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i know, I had to get back to GUI after I was trying to have a conversation with my terminal...I thought I was on AIM but I was mistaken
<siv0x> hey how can i get sound on: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp I have ALSAs OSS Emulater.. anyone know?
<HymnToLife> siv0x, maybe use dd instead
<HymnToLife> (sudo) dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp bs=1024 count=n
<HymnToLife> will send n kilobytes of data
<siv0x> HymnToLife: dont know.. thats what they gave me in #winehq because i am trying to get sound on a game. =\
<endo602> how can i setup an ident on kubuntu?
<siv0x> so, sudo dd /dev/urandom > /dev/dps ?
<HymnToLife> nah
<HymnToLife> the one I just told you
<siv0x> and that will fix my sound in game?
<HymnToLife> certainly not
<HymnToLife> it will just make your sound play random junk
<HymnToLife> I guess they told you to do that to see if it's working
<siv0x> IF my alsa oss is working properly?
<siv0x> yeah
<siv0x> k
<siv0x> HymnToLife: can i pm you and paste you what it said?
<HymnToLife> certainly
<siv0x> HymnToLife: didnt hear anything =\
<Siv0x> HymnToLife: can you help me set up my ALSAs OSS Emulater?
<Siv0x> or anyone..
<endo602> anyone with ident expertese arround?
<RealisticDragon> evening
<endo602> evening
<endo602> know anything about ident?
<RealisticDragon> yes
<RealisticDragon> whats the problem? :)
<endo602> i wanna use the ident end@******
<endo602> but i cant seem to figure pidentd
<mindspin> I can mount usb devices only via kdesu konqueror... that#s unconfortable, where do I have to set accessss to usb devices
<RealisticDragon> hmmm i cant remember which ident server i used to use
<endo602> pidentd is confusing
<endo602> i dont really get where to put the ident id
<Siv0x> Anyone know how to get sound in CS:S with WINE, my problem is that i'm not getting sound in cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp.
<dwidmann> Siv0x: do you have sound at all? If so, do you have sound in other apps that run through wine?
<socket> hi
<socket> happy new year for all of.. you
<andreasw> here we don't have new year yet ^^
<dwidmann> happy new year socket
<andreasw> but thanks anyway hehe
<kulbir_> socket: same to u
<dwidmann> (even though I've got another 11 hours and 21 minutes to wait)
<socket> hre its 0hr midnight
<andreasw> 4 hours and 21 minutes here
<kulbir_> socket: where u from?
<socket> INDIA
<Siv0x> dwidmann: only thing that i have that runs in WINE is Steam. and yes i have sound on non wine apps.
<kulbir_> socket: city?
<socket> Bangalore
<kulbir_> im from punjab.
<socket> oye
<dwidmann> Siv0x: Maybe WINE is misconfigured? try running (I think) winecfg
<Siv0x> dwidmann: i've tried that.. tried what they said in #winehq and everything, still no sound =
<kulbir_> socket: haje
<socket> see u buddy got to go
<dwidmann> Siv0x: what did you set the sound to in winecfg?
<socket> and nope - happy new year to ubuntu team
<socket> bye
<kulbir_> bye
<Siv0x> dwidmann: they said to join my distros support chan and ask them how to setup my ALSAs OSS emulater
<joseito-ve> cocket = happy new year to ou
<Siv0x> dwidmann: i set it to OSS.
<joseito-ve> *you
<dwidmann> Siv0x: try installing the alsa-oss package
<dwidmann> Siv0x: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<Siv0x> dwidmann: tried that too
<Siv0x> dwidmann: i set all that up.
<NamShub> im trying to batch extract files.. I do: for f in `ls *.7z`; do \ 7z e "$f"; \ done
<NamShub> it doesnt work with files with spaces
<dwidmann> hmmmm
<NamShub> ok ls -b will do the job :)
<NamShub> or not :(
<NamShub> any clue?
<dwidmann> Siv0x: try setting the sound in winecfg to alsa? what does it do then?
<Siv0x> dwidmann: no sound, counter strike source cannot "detect" alsa. and therefor i have no sound.
<Siv0x> dwidmann: this is why i need the alsa oss emulater.
<dwidmann> Siv0x: that's what the alsa-oss package _is_ though
<Siv0x> dwidmann: i know.
<dwidmann> !info alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Siv0x> dwidmann: and i have all that..
<Siv0x> dwidmann: thats why i'm so clueless on what there is else that i havent done.
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> Siv0x: I dunno then .. I'd have to download wine again to figure it out I suppose, but that would take a while
<Siv0x> dwidmann: nah thats okay.
<Siv0x> dwidmann: i should be getting sound through cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp - this shows if my oss emulater is working or not.
<dwidmann> Siv0x: and what does it do, does it just not play a sound, or does it spit out an error?
<Siv0x> dwidmann: just spits out an error.
<Siv0x> dwidmann: i mean, not an error, just doesnt play a sound.
<dwidmann> Device or resource busy I presume?
<dwidmann> oh
<Siv0x> dwidmann: can i pm you and paste you this, when i use a different command that does the same thing?
<dwidmann> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Siv0x> its only like 4 lines.. just wanted to do it the quick way.
<dwidmann> oh, okay then
<Siv0x> dwidmann: did you get that?
<dwidmann> yup
<Siv0x> dwidmann: thats why i'm so clueless. everything seems to be just fine.
<dwidmann> Sound in Linux is such a pain in the .....
<Siv0x> dwidmann: agreed.
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> do you people know anything about gag?
<coreymon77> you know, the graphical boot loader
<HymnToLife> !gag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cathal> !newyear :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newyear :-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> my friend was trying to uninstall  kubuntu (... :( ) and messed up his mbr
<coreymon77> how does he fix it?
<dwidmann> !slap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> coreymon77: depends, either use a linux cd or some other os's cd, depending what he wants
<dwidmann> probably
<kris> hi, it's me Kris again...
<kris> I have just tried to install kubuntu edgy off the live cd on my dell inspiron 6400...and it didn't even get past the splash screen
<HymnToLife> !alternate | kris
<ubotu> kris: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<coreymon77> he wants to use windoze again
<coreymon77> how does he restore his messed up mbr
<RealisticDragon> hmmm id try pressing (f2?) at the boot prompt first
<RealisticDragon> then select the no-splash install option
<kris> ok...thanks...and to the mbr issue
<kris> just pop the windows cdrom in
<kris> and open up the recovery console when you restart by pressing r
<RealisticDragon> coreymon77: you can repair the MBR to boot into windows with the windows install CD
<kris> ^^ yeh
<HymnToLife> yep you can
<RealisticDragon> sorry, didnt see you already answering kris :)
<kris> if you type help in the console that pops up the command is there and its obvious cause it has mbr in it
<kris> fixmbr or repairmbr
<HymnToLife> the command is fixmbr
<kris> there are also things like Win Tools that can be downloaded of the torrents, and i'm sure other websites that can help you gain access to tools that can re write the mbr
<kris> thats the one
<kris> hi, i don't suppose anyone has a download link to the Kubuntu Edgy Install CD do they?
<kris> alternate edgy install cd, god i looked like a noob :P
<dwidmann> just go to http://kubuntu.org and click on download
<Craig42> when I have ubuntu installed, is there a way for it to recognize the windows partitions i have on my hard drive?
<Admiral_Chicago> Craig42: yes
<metres> Do anybody know how to fix this : im trying to install multi-cd game with wine but I am unable to change CD after installing the first one..?
<Admiral_Chicago> you want to mount your NTFS partition
<Siv0x> Anyone know how to get sound in CS:S with WINE, my problem is that i'm not getting sound in cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ?
<dwidmann> metres: that will prove to be a pain in the butt, I think I've seen a workaround involving perhaps doing the mounting from something like konsole, and another workaround I've seen involved making ISO images of the disks
<Siv0x> kris: still having problems getting an edgy cd?
<kris> i am just trying something now...bare with me
<linx-> i was looking at kinfocenter, and in the memory section, that i had no swap space available.. but i do have a swap partition.. and a line containing that partition in fstab
<kris> i think my disk drive has fucked up the burn
<kris> pardon my french
<dwidmann> kris: do the burn with k3b, and select the option to check the md5s of the disk.
<Siv0x> kris: lol
<kris> the only think that is actually working in this room is a pc, running Microsoft Windows Xcrement
<dwidmann> eewwwwwww
<kris> :(
<dwidmann> I see your point
<RealisticDragon> once you get there itll seem much better :)
<dwidmann> how about running the check disk for errors thing when booting the cd?
<kris> i did...
<kris> it stopped about 80% and rebooted :)
<dwidmann> did it pass or fail? (It's pretty black and white)
<kris> blue and white...and i guess it failed..
<kris> i am going to use a normal disk..and my good external writer to see if i can get better results...cause the ISO is fine i tested it on VMWare in SuSE
<dwidmann> When I say it's pretty black and white, I mean it either passes or it fails, and that there isn't a gray area inbetween (no sort of passed or sort of failed options)
<kris> i know...
<kris> :P
<kris> i was joking
<shadowhywind> I was d to wondering if anyone was around that could help me set up my mic? I don't know if there is a special package that i have to install, or even how to "test" record something?
<Siv0x> omg, this is driving me crazy
<kris> Siv0x: ???
<dwidmann> I used to have trouble burning things, I went through about 30 disks to figure out what it was, turned out my one drive went bad :( It used to write good disks too
<Siv0x> kris: no sound on sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp bs=1024 count=1, althought it says its working.
<kris> :/
<linx-> hm.. the mount point for the swap partition is just called 'swap', right ?
<dwidmann> linx-: yup
<andreasw> do you know whether kAudioCreater uses CD paranoia or it's own cd extraction method?
<dwidmann> cd paranoia
<Siv0x> kris: yep : (
<linx-> from fstab (does this look?): UUID=bc859d5b-15e3-4c8f-be86-c330ec55e932 none swap defaults 0 0
<linx-> look right even
<dwidmann> last I checked anyway ..... anyhow, k3b rips cds faster :)
<andreasw> dwidmann: probably because it doesn't any error correction ;)
<dwidmann> It does plenty of error correction, if you want it to
<andreasw> dwidmann: yep than it will be as slow as KAudioCreater hehe
<kris> Dwidmann: I am gonna try and burn this ISO nice and slow on my good drive, see if it is just a shite disk and a crappy burner...
<dwidmann> andreasw: kaudiocreator with all error correctio and cd paranoia and the like off is still quite a bit slower at ripping then k3b, in my experience
<Siv0x> kris: yes burn it at the slowest option available.
<dwidmann> kaudiocreator tended to take 10-15 minutes or so for a disk, k3b is doing it in 2-7
<kris> Siv0x: yeh, normally works for me...i need to send this shit burner back...it has coastered loads of my disks in 2 days
<andreasw> Well I don't care much about speed. I just want a very exact copy
<kris> Why so exact? you got some kind of FBI opperation going on there? :P
<kris> appart from the fact that a badly written section can lead to having half of your OS installed on your network card :P
<Siv0x> kris: :D
<kris> *disk pops out*
<kris> *looks healthy....*
<kris> back in a sec people :d
<kris> :D
<Siv0x> kris: If i can get my game working, i'm going to delete my windows partition :D
<Siv0x> kris: k goodluck.
<kris> Siv0x: thats the thing to do :d
<kris> :D*
<Siv0x> kris: yeppers.
<kris> I am thinking of signing up with the people that do that specialised game emulation software
<kris> so i can actually pwn n00bs
<Siv0x> kris: yeah that'd probably be alot better then WINE
<flindet> what cedega?
<Siv0x> whats the command to see how much room i have on my hard drive?
<Siv0x> or have left on my hd.
<HymnToLife> Siv0x, df
<Siv0x> HymnToLife: ty
<AmazingRuss> anybody know what package i need for the opengl man pages?
<ACK54W> hey guys
<ACK54W> im stuck
<ACK54W> Running 32gnome_power_manager
<ACK54W> stuck at 4%
<kzs> herllo
<sivaji_2009> tell  me how to convert .tar.bz2 package to executable package
<sivaji_2009> tell  me how to convert .tar.bz2 package to executable package
<ACK54W> im stuck
<ACK54W> Running 32gnome_power_manager
<ACK54W> stuck at 4%
<metres> Hi guys, how do I restart sound server ? winecfg kill it...
<gupta> is it normal for xorg to take 15% Mem (total ram : 384) and 3-7% cpu ?
<dwidmann> 50-60mb RAM for Xorg is fairly normal .... It's using 62mb at the moment on my system
<dwidmann> metres: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<sivaji_2009> tell  me how to convert .tar.bz2 package to executable package
<metres> thanks dwidmann
<sivaji_2009> tell  me how to convert .tar.bz2 package to executable package
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: .tar.bz2 is a compressed archive (like a .zip file)
<dwidmann> So it really depends
<cntb> !repeat | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RealisticDragon> gupta: a lot of xorg is shared libs so that 60mb gets recucled between a bunch of applications :)
<gupta> dwidmann: strange. puppy linux running completely from 128mb ram is able to run xorg
<gupta> RealisticDragon: ok
<dmbkiwi> sivaji_2009: a .tar.bz2 file is a compressed archive of files a bit like a zip file.  Whether you can convert it to an executable is a different question.
<dmbkiwi> sivaji_2009: what is the file?
<RealisticDragon> i dont think (k)ubuntu is tuned for low memory use, but for a balance between that and speed... its not targetted at low end machines... you get a trade off somewhere :)
<notech> could make a .deb from it
<dwidmann> gupta: I think when fresh, It only takes up about 37mb ... so if you restart the xserver that will probably be about how much it will take up
<RealisticDragon> my machine is hovering at 3.9gb/4gb ram in use at the moment with only firefox open :P 3.5gb *is* disk cache though...
<hepme> when firefox crashes what log does it generate?
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: http://perso.orange.fr/coquelle/karchiver/
<sivaji_2009> i am downloading kaffeine now in this format
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: with that program you can create self extracting archives
<dwidmann> if you're looking for something tuned for really low memory use, there's always DSL :)
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: that's probably the source tarball
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: unpack the archive and recreate it than you got a self extracting archive hehe
<notech> Siv0x: so you just want to install it?
<nilaz> itali
<sivaji_2009> then ple tell me how to convert it to a exe file
<notech> oops, wrong nick used
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: exe files aren't of any use in Linux
<dwidmann> .exe doesn't exist in linux, but to make an executable binary, you'll have to do a few things
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: So why do you want to create exe files
<notech> why do you need it converted to an executable package?
<andreasw> dwidmann: with one exception ^^ mono binaries
<dwidmann> first, switch on the source repositories for main and universe, then sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude build-dep kaffeine, then ./configure && make && sudo make install
<sivaji_2009> i mean i want in executable fomat
<andreasw> I just telled you a link to a program
<notech> it's a tar.gz, just unpack it and read the README or INSTALL and install it
<andreasw> maybe it is already in an ubuntu repository
<dmbkiwi> sivaji_2009: you do realise you are using linux.  There is no such thing as an exe.
<Siv0x> notech: install what?
<notech> Siv0x: sorry, used your nick by accident
<Siv0x> notech: np
<sivaji_2009> yes i know  all i need is a file that supports mpeg4, avi ,wmv
<dmbkiwi> sivaji_2009: assuming you are using kubuntu, you don't need to install kaffeine via a tar.bz2 file.  Open the software installer, and search for kaffeine and click install.  That's it.
<dwidmann> Siv0x: I think someone used your nick accidentally
<dmbkiwi> sivaji_2009: If you want to play mpeg4, wmv etc, you'll need the win32codecs package.  google for automatix, which will give you an easy way to install them.
<sivaji_2009> yes i got already but that is old version doesnot supports avi mpeg4, wmv
<dwidmann> dmbkiwi, sivaji_2009: it gets even funnier/better yet, kaffeine is installed by default in Kubuntu ;)
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: you really have to read more about Ubuntu most of your problems are already solved and well documented
<sivaji_2009> tell me how to update that using adept package manger
<sivaji_2009> tell me how to update that using adept package manager
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009:  With regards to "the exe question", just to approach the question from another angle, kaffeine doesn't run on windows.
<dmbkiwi> sivaji_2009: update what?
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: What version of kubuntu are you using, what version do you wish to use? To update it, you'd more than likely have to update all of KDE (though not the whole system)
<dmbkiwi> dwidmann: I don't think kaffeine is part of official kde, so updating kde will be pointless.
<sivaji_2009> i got 0.8 now i m downloading 0.8 i hope it will support mpeg4 , avi , wmv
<sivaji_2009> i got 0.7 now i m downloading 0.8 i hope it will support mpeg4 , avi , wmv
<dwidmann> dmbkiwi: well, what I meant more or less is that to update it, you'll probably end up updating all of kde in the process (or you might as well)
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: we already told you that you don't have to update kaffeine
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: just download the codecs
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: and you can play everything
<RealisticDragon> anyone fancy a game of scorched3d? (tis in the repos) :)
<sivaji_2009> what is codecs
<andreasw> for mpeg4 libxine-extracodecs
<andreasw> you can install it with apt-get
<andreasw> then google for a w32codec package download and install it
<sivaji_2009> wait i will try and come
<dwidmann> codecs is what you need to play video/audio files, things are compressed(encoded), and you need codecs(decoders) to play back the files
<sivaji_2009> what is mean by "port"
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: there are multiple meanings
<just-this-time> sivaji_2009:  what is your mother tongue pal /
<sivaji_2009> tell me any one
<dwidmann> one meaning of port is to make an application run on another operating system ("porting software"), another common computing meaning has something to do with networking/security stuff
<just-this-time> irc port is 6667
<sivaji_2009> " sivaji_2009:  what is your mother tongue pal /" i cannt get u
<RealisticDragon> a port is generally a "gateway"
<RealisticDragon> hence, a port in terms of networking - one specific point of entry
<RealisticDragon> or in software - to transfer software (by "porting") to another environment
<sivaji_2009> i think port means a id
<sivaji_2009> tell me about mother board what does it does
<RealisticDragon> it holds the lowest layer of your computer, and all the interfaces by which the higher level bits talk
<just-this-time> OMG
<dwidmann> just-this-time: huh?
<sivaji_2009> say clearly i am beginner i hope u get understand my level
<stdin> what is your native language sivaji_2009 ?
<sivaji_2009> marathi
<dwidmann> the motherboard is the place where _everything_ gets plugged in :)
<sivaji_2009> tell me what appens when computer is switched on (i can realise only fan sound )
<dwidmann> devices get powered on, ROM code is executed and devices are checked for integrity, then it transfers control to the boot loader, more or less (probably a bit of both)
<sivaji_2009> no one is willing to share u r knowledge with me
<Admiral_Chicago> sivaji_2009: motherboard basically transferes information between devices (processor, HDD, Cd rom drive, memory etc)
<Admiral_Chicago> at least that's how the magic school bus described it to me
<stdin> magic school bus socks :P
<stdin> s/socks/rocks/
<stdin> typing not easy when drinking
<sivaji_2009> what "stdin" represent
<dwidmann> standard input - generally the keyboard
<stdin> stdin = standard input
<sivaji_2009> i think u like C program
<robtp> can anyone tell me how to get right clicking working on kde, xmodmap isnt
<sivaji_2009> i am just now learning c program
<dmbkiwi> is sivaji_2009 a bot?
<Admiral_Chicago> dmbkiwi: no
<stdin> I'm only just starting to learn C, but I knew what stdin was before
<sivaji_2009> bot means o know only boat
<dmbkiwi> Admiral_Chicago: are you sure?
<sivaji_2009> ok tell me what compiler u r using for c program
* dwidmann doesn't like C
<just-this-time> sivaji_2009: does not know good english
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, the only bots in here are Ubugtu and ubuntulog and ubotu
<sivaji_2009> yes i not fit in english
<ubuntu_> Hey
<sivaji_2009> yes i am not fit in english
<RealisticDragon> what language do you speak siv?
<hepme> when firefox crashes what log does it generate?
<hepme> how can i install flash9 plugin for firefox?
<RealisticDragon> dont know hepme, you might get better information in #firefox
<sivaji_2009> gcc is not intractive i cannot locate error eaily is there any better compiler
<dope> what is daemon mode?
<rmarianski> hepme: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<RealisticDragon> daemon = run in background, like a sever
<RealisticDragon> server
<dope> well it's not workin :/
<robtp> can anyone tell me how to get right click working on my macbook?
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: kdevelop is pretty versatile, I'm not sure if it has a C debugger or not though
<hepme> i cant install flash9 plugin from adept? :(
<RealisticDragon> gdb is the gnu debugger :)
<RealisticDragon> you can hepme
<RealisticDragon> but you need to enable more repositories
<RealisticDragon> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hepme> i have multiverse and universe enabled in kubuntu 6.10
<dwidmann> hepme: flash 9 is still beta in linux
<RealisticDragon> i think it was in universe
<hepme> but i don tsee flash9
<RealisticDragon> i got flash 9 via the repos dwidmann :o
<RealisticDragon> on 6.06
<RealisticDragon> oh, maybe its in backports
<hepme> must be
<dwidmann> RealisticDragon: really? Are you sure?
<sivaji_2009> what is kdevelop
<stdin> hepme: the package is called flashplugin-nonfree
<RealisticDragon> yes
<hepme> stdin i see that package but it says version 7
<RealisticDragon> i only have official repos (inc backports turned on) and i didnt install it
<RealisticDragon> yet i have flash 9 :)
<RealisticDragon> id give backports a try then, its in sources.lst just commented out
<stdin> hepme: v9 is in backports repository
<dwidmann> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<hepme> stdin will it work for firefox?
<dwidmann> !kdevelop
<stdin> hepme: yeah, it's the same as the one in multiverse, except version 9
<robtp> rightlick not work, you help me yes?
<dennis_> hallo ?
<stdin> hello dennis_  :)
<dennis_> hello, do you speak german ?
<stdin> this is the english channel
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dennis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hepme> how come when i enable repositories in adept and click 'apply' i still dont see the new changes/packages? i even restarted adept
<robtp> this is the english channel, does anyone know a bit abt my macbook not working? :)
<dennis_> #ubuntu-de
<robtp> hepme: did you apt-get update
<dennis_> how can i start the german panel ?
<hepme> no, i didnt think i had to
<hepme> it needs a 'reload' button like synaptic
<robtp> hepme: to see new packages/upgrades youd need to
<robtp> "fetch updates"
<stdin> hepme: it's the 1st button on the top left iirc
<sivaji_2009> tell me some repositories
* stdin used synaptic
<hepme> ah fetch updates works
<robtp> see now what you have
<stdin> !reop | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !repo | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<freeride> hey, whats up
<stdin> helps if you spell it right
<dennis_> thanx..
<freeride> anyone familiar with dapper's screensaver glitch?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<sivaji_2009> in windows a software can be updated that is a .exe file can replace old version with new one is it possible in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yup, you can upgrade or update in synaptic or adept
<sivaji_2009> how to update in adept
<BluesKaj> as long as there is a new version available in the repository
<BluesKaj> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<BluesKaj> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sivaji_2009> in adept their is a button for updating but it ramain inactive always
<BluesKaj> use the konsole type ; "sudo apt-get update" ..make sure that adept and synaptic are both closed
<sivaji_2009> sudo apt-get update
<sivaji_2009> now i am downloading packages i will try and tell you
<BluesKaj> sivaji_2009, in the terminal or console
<sivaji_2009> yes i know
<BluesKaj> ok, good
<sivaji_2009> i just pasted here for reference
<BluesKaj> right, we don't know how noob ppl are so we assume they are very :)
<sivaji_2009> "sudo apt-get update" am i suppose to be a root user
<BluesKaj> like I was and still am in some areas
<BluesKaj> sudo gives you permission
<freeride> anyone here wanna help me fix my screensaver?
<BluesKaj> you have to give it your password
<BluesKaj> what's the prob , freeride?
<sivaji_2009> ok
<freeride> screensaver is borked
<freeride> does not werk at all :-(
<freeride> they all work in test
<freeride> so I've just been clicking test when I get up :-P
<freeride> but I'd like it to work
<freeride> I read about a bug in dapper
<freeride> related to the screensaver
<BluesKaj> have you checked in sys/settings/desktop/ admin mode ?
<freeride> nope, sure havent, whats that? hehe
<sivaji_2009> 99% [6 Packages gzip 0] 
<sivaji_2009> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<sivaji_2009> Err http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Packages
<sivaji_2009>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<sivaji_2009> Fetched 6B in 4s (1B/s)
<sivaji_2009> Failed to fetch http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<sivaji_2009> Reading package lists... Done
<sivaji_2009> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<freeride> I'm running dapper
<freeride> there is an admin mode button for display
<freeride> but not desktop
<freeride> if thats what you mean
<BluesKaj> yup
<freeride> I upgraded to edgy but it wouldnt start x after I installed all the packages because of a video conflict
<freeride> so I just re-installed dapper
<sivaji_2009> yup means
<BluesKaj> yes
<stdin> sivaji_2009: yup means yes
<freeride> so anyways, I've been reading the known issues
<freeride> and there is a scrensaver bug in dapper
<rmarianski> freeride: did you use the update-manager to install edgy? I just upgraded to edgy from dapper and it's working fine
<sivaji_2009> can u see the error report
<freeride> but I need someone who understands this a little bit more than I do
<freeride> corymon77 helped me install edguy by changing my sources list and doing a sudo apt-get
<freeride> we spent most of last night doing that
<freeride> but it wouldnt start x so I just re-installed dapper
<rmarianski> freeride: i've read in a few places and on the forums that using apt-get is less reliable than going through the update-manager
<rmarianski> freeride: you may want to try again using the update-manager
<freeride> when you say update manager, do you mean adept?
<stdin> sivaji_2009: try changing "http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports main" to "http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports main"
<rmarianski> freeride: no .. there's an actual tool to upgrade called upgrade-manager
<stdin> sivaji_2009: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> freeride, "sudo-dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rmarianski> freeride: err sorry ... update-manager
<freeride> this is more than I want to tackle right now guys, I'd like to just get my screensaver working in dapper
<rmarianski> freeride: the reconfigure might work also ... see this post: http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/10/aptget_distupgrade_broken_goin.html
<BluesKaj> most of us are using edgy ...my experience in dapper is kinda limited , altho it's pretty straightforward with the scrnsver, if i remember correctly
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<redcliffe> hi all - i'm having some difficulties installing kubuntu 6.10 amd64
<BluesKaj> rmarianski, the "reconfigure" worked for me yesterday
<redcliffe> a lot of the time the installer freezes, and when i finally did get it to install in text mode it freezes about 10 seconds after getting to the kdm login prompt
<redcliffe> yet debian on same machine is still running fine
<freeride> if I set the screen saver priority to high and then apply it and then go back and check, it's back to low, it doesnt stay, what am I doing wrong?
<redcliffe> any ideas what could be going wrong?
* DuckFart is away: This away message is printed on the hardened skin of thick custard
<sts9> I tried installing kde4 and my copy did not some with "/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop" as the directions state.  the only kde.desktop file that came with kde4 is "/usr/lib/kde4/share/services/searchproviders/kde.desktop" and that one says is named KDE API Documentation
<sts9> anyone else try kde4 in full session?
<ArrAKeeN> hi
<sts9> hmm kde4libs did not install with kde4base-dev package
<braddoro> is it possible to reinstall kubuntu and not       blow away   your home                                        directories?
<braddoro> theya re ont heir own drive
<braddoro> sorry for all of the extra spaces
<stdin> braddoro: you could try to do a normal install and just don't format (you may need the alternate CD)
<braddoro> stdin: thank you
<stdin> np
<mxwlpxwl> hello....i am having trouble running applications from the command line. i receive the error Gtk *** cannot connect to display. I've tried xhost + and exporting the display, but nothing is working
<hepme> how can i open a .iso file without burning it to cd? (like using daemon tools in windows)
<stdin> mxwlpxwl: run them as a normal user (not root)
<stdin> hepme: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mount -o loop
<mxwlpxwl> yes, that will work, but i want to be able to run them as root also
<Pirate-king> anybody try the fiesty fawn distro of kubuntu?
<stdin> mxwlpxwl: then use 'sudo command'
<stdin> Pirate-king: yeah, i'm running it now
<Pirate-king> it runnis on my laptop as a live cd
<Pirate-king> but
<Pirate-king> when I go to install it craps out at the keyboard
<Pirate-king> the screen
<mxwlpxwl> stdin: yes, i know i can execute commands as root in that manner, but i would like to execute commands from a root login shell
<Pirate-king> goes all blue
<stdin> Pirate-king: I used the alternate CD, only problem is hda is called sda with the 2.6.19 kernel
<rmarianski> mxwlpxwl: try something called "sux" apt-get install sux; sudo sux; xeyes
<Pirate-king> yeah I tried that one
<mxwlpxwl> rmarinanski: thnx
<stdin> mxwlpxwl: all I need to do, to do that is 'xhost +LOCAL:' (as the normal user), then 'DISPLAY=:0 command' (as root)
<Pirate-king> tring to install with an xp partion
<rmarianski> stdin: i tried that and it works great, thx
<stdin> you're welcome :D
<genii> Happy New Years to some already :) Not here tho for about 6 3/4 hrs
<genii> stdin How'd the herd1 update go?
<mxwlpxwl> stdin: thanx. that seemed to work
<stdin> hey, genii
<stdin> the upgrade went ok actually :P
<genii> stdin Hi :) Good to know
<stdin> openoffice still isn't upgradable yet, but you can work around it
<genii> anyone get Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers compiled under Edgy or Feisty yet?
<genii> stdin Standard dist is what, 2.02?
<genii> (OOo)
<stdin> 2.1-1 is the upgrade candidate
<genii> Ah OK
<stdin> 2.0.4 is the dist default
<stdin> (just had to check :P )
<genii> :)
<stdin> gotta get another drink, brb :P
<genii> damn, new years eve and I'm feeling antisocial re: going out someplace etc
<BluesKaj> <---staying home tonite, genii...freezing rain here
<BluesKaj> small town ...few cabs and the driver are prolly out of it anyway
<dwidmann> freezing rain, the best kind :)
<hatta> we just got hit with 6 in of snow
<BluesKaj> hatta, where ?
<hatta> omaha
<braddoro> i am trying to install kubuntu over and older installation, but I don't know which option to choose in order to preserve my home dirs
<braddoro> resize IDE1 partition 6 and use freed space, erase hard disk (not this one) or manually edit partition table
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario....very little snow ...been raining for a month
<braddoro> none of them sound good
<genii> Drizzling a bit in Toronto
<dwidmann> braddoro: if you had been wanting to keep your home directory, you should have put the home directory on a seperate partition to begin with ...
<redcliffe> hi all - got problems with the 6.10 dvd for amd64, when it tries to switch to a higher graphic mode on install it freezes and the screens go blank
<braddoro> drizzling rain in CHarlotte NC
<BluesKaj> save them to a dvd/cd if possible and copy after re installing
<braddoro> dwidmann: it is on a seperate partition
<redcliffe> when i finally got it installed in text mode it freezes when i finally reach kdm
<hatta> I thought I might go across town for a show tonight, but now I'll just stay at home and play with music software
<braddoro> and I can't get the OS to boot in order to save them
<redcliffe> the kdm login prompt comes up but freezes
<just-this-time> pls help with this. komba2 ->mount all gives error smbmnt must be installed suid root
<stdin> braddoro: manually edit the partition table, set it up as it was before, but make sure to choose not to format (or uncheck format)
<genii> If you know which partition it uses manually edit option. Make /home the same again and tell it not to format that one
<genii> stdin LOL
<BluesKaj> redcliffe, have you tried configuring the graphics drivers in sys/settings
<stdin> genii: his /home is on the same partition as  /
<redcliffe> BluesKaj: where do i do that?
<braddoro> stdin: thanks
<hatta> anyone know some good tablature software?
<redcliffe> BluesKaj: from the initial boot cd menu?
<genii> I thought he just said /home was already on a separate partition....
<hatta> difficulty: I'm playing the mandolin
<BluesKaj> redcliffe, no it won't "take" there , do it after you install the OS
<redcliffe> BluesKaj: well i can't get logged in to do that
<stdin> genii: it may be, i'm in an easily confused state
<redcliffe> i manually changed the settings in recovery mode in xorg.conf to use the nv driver, that got me to kdm, but no further as it locks up
<BluesKaj> redcliffe, live cd?
<genii> vesa driver *should* work in some safe setting to get kdm /X operational usually
<redcliffe> BluesKaj: yep the kubuntu 6.10 amd64 live cd/install
<redcliffe> burnt from the iso
<BluesKaj> eeeww , the amd64 is buggy redcliffe , i dropped it due to allit's probs with hardware recognition and conf .... switched to x86
<dwidmann> amd64 is only buggy on buggy hardware :P
<redcliffe> ah ok, pity, wanted to get up on a 64 bit system
<stdin> heh, that's true
<BluesKaj> <--- amd64 cpu but running 32bit x86 edgy
<genii> hatta Something called Lilypond looks interesting but I have not used it
<redcliffe> dwidmann: yeah i've an albatron motherboard that's given me nothing but trouble, so figured it may be the problem
<BluesKaj> there is no advantage to 64
<dwidmann> there can be plenty of advantage to 64-bit, depending on what you do
<BluesKaj> more trouble than it's worth
<stdin> my BIOS is buggy, but that's what I expect from HP
<redcliffe> depends what you're doing
<hatta> genii, I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> yeajh dwidmann, like ?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, try to convince me :)
<genii> .
<dwidmann> one sec, I had a goody laying around here somewhere
<genii> sorry, keyboard burp
<redcliffe> BluesKaj: 64 bit math for scientific simulations
<stdin> 64bit is good if you have 4GB+ RAM and/or need very presice math
<Sanne_> genii: you made your point (lol)
<redcliffe> i use libgmp a lot, and 64 bit is useful for that
<dwidmann> I hear rendering and encoding can be made quite a bit faster by using a 64-bit os.
<redcliffe> but a working system is more important atm lol
<genii> Sanne_ heh
<redcliffe> alright thanks BluesKaj all, i'll try the x86 version
<braddoro> well I either did it right, or I just blew away my home dirs
<genii> hatta Apparently there is also an openoffice plugin for Lilypond also
<genii> braddoro As long as you selected not to format /home you should be OK :) Just make sure ou have the same username as before afterwards
<braddoro> will it overwrite it if I have the same username? when it creates my home dir
<braddoro> I was wondering about that
<braddoro> i was thinking I would use a differenet username and copy everything
<genii> braddoror If you're unsure of using adduser etc   you could manually insert the name with vipw if you know how to use that
<braddoro> i know how to add a user
<braddoro> i just didn't know if I should do it durning the install
<braddoro> i don't know if it will reinitialize my home dir if it already exists
<genii> braddoro If you "man adduser" you can see the switch for not creating home dir etc
<dwidmann> aha, I found what I was looking for
<dwidmann> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318743
* braddoro clicks the button
<ethos_> Anyone here ever used Iodine (IP-over-DNS)?
<genii> 80 over 53?
<ethos_> IP tunneling through DNS server
<genii> Hmm no, sorry. Sounds intriguing however
<stdin> what would you use it for?
<genii> Have you looked at gre?
<ethos_> It really is.  Supposed to be able to tunnel IP traffic from home through DNS server to the airport or wherever you have to pay for access but still can reach DNS.
<stdin> ooh, that dose sound nice
<ethos_> I finally got it to run, but it says "retrying..." 5 times and stops.  I think my home computer might have gone into standby or something.
<ethos_> Should be usefull for me since I work at the airport.
<genii> So just piggypack tcp 80 stuff over some airport wireless provider like Wayport's DNS?
<ethos_> That's the idea, I think.  I'm still learning.
<ethos_> I setup a DNS server to route to my home IP and run iodine at home.  Then I run iodine on my laptop, supposed to make a tunnel through the DNS server.
<genii> Interesting. I think this may only work if no port masquerading is involved
<ethos_> I'm so close I can taste it.
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, nowhere does it mention the lack of hardware recognition with edgy 64 ...that's my complaint .. I had numerous probs with sound and video and software for vudeo codec conversions etc
<genii> 6.10 generally is having some iisues ith wireless and video for some reasons
<ethos_> I can ping the local wayport DNS, I can ping my DNS to my home IP too.  Should be working.
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: No problems with my hardware ;) I built this system with 64-bit Linux in mind of course. As for other things, most are generally pretty easy to work around.
<ethos_> Maybe I don't understand masquerading or, more simply, my home computer is stalled.
<lovloss> How do you browse the gui as root in kde? im used to gksudo nautilus.
<dwidmann> lovloss: kdesu konqueror
<lovloss> aha
<BluesKaj> well, i've got this x86 version almost totally working to my liking ...not gonna switch now :)
<lovloss> this kde is different than gnome alright
<stdin> yes, kde is better :P
<genii> ethos_ Likely your home setup needs to be that port 53 has to pass straight through to the machine which is doing DNSbehind it
<lovloss> It seems to be more capable with applications than gnome.
<hepme> how do you get to the desktop in kde from the mouse? so i dont have to do ctrl+alt+d, in gnome there's an icon you can click like in windows
<genii> eg: forwarded straight thru, not masqueraded
<lovloss> though im a bit mad that the add/remove manager crashes if i select "all suites" with "unsupported"
<BluesKaj> hepme, startkde in the console
<braddoro> YAY - all of my hone dirs are still there, thanks for the help folks
<ethos_> I need to study iptables.  It's getting complicated.  :)
<hepme> BluesKaj: huh
<stdin> hepme: there is a "Show Desktop" applet
<hepme> where
<genii> ethos_ If you have a hardware router you don't need iptables etc much, can all be done in the router
<dwidmann> hepme: right click the panel -> add applet to panel
<stdin> there ^^^
<genii> Only if that machine is in DMZ etc you should have filtering on the box directly
<BluesKaj> hepme , do you know what the console is ?
<ethos_> I'm directly connected.  I wonder if wayport uses routing.
* Linux_Galore o O ( or you can install kompose )
<genii> ethos_ I probed their networks a couple years ack and I can tell you they have a very secure setup on Debian
<hepme> Blueskaj yes but you misunderstood my question :p
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: i'm gonna h4x0r j00 buahahhaa
<hepme> thanks dwidmann that worked
<T3hWiz0rd> Linux_Galore: 0.o... lol
<stdin> hepme: it bay be in the kdeaddons package, (which I recommend you install anyway because it has some cool applets in it) :P
<lovloss> whats the kde equivalent of gedit?
<genii> Kate
<T3hWiz0rd> lovloss: vim ftw!
<genii> or Kwrite
<stdin> or kedit :P
<dwidmann> kate, kedit, and kwrite are the editors that seem to float around ....
<ethos_> Debian?  Wow.  That's interesting and depressing at the same time.  Meaning I may not be able to tunnel.
<genii> stdin :)
<lovloss> kdesu kate .... ?
<stdin> lovloss: yeah, that'll work
<genii> lovloss Yes, or any of the others mentioned
<T3hWiz0rd> lovloss: you do know that (to my knowledge) kdesu shows your password as plain text.
<hepme> which package is gvim?
<ethos_> At least I can still ues my cell as a modem.
<stdin> lovloss: tho I prefire 'sudo nano ...' :)
<lovloss> ohhh ok
<lovloss> ill sudo :3
<BluesKaj> can someone answer hepme ... we're not communicating very well
<T3hWiz0rd> stdin: if vim heard you use nano it would eat your spleen for dessert.
<hepme> Blueskaj they answered my show-desktop question
* stdin is scared of vim :P
<genii> ethos_ Their setup has holes. as user "nobody" I was able to print off on their network printers that they bettter fix some user priveledges
<hepme> waiting for my gvim question though :) i think it's vim-gtk?
<T3hWiz0rd> stdin: don't be afraid of vim, embrace it
<dwidmann> hepme: it's the vim-gtk package
<hepme> vim isn't hard, you only have to learn a handful of commands to do most things, plus if you get gvim it has menus
<stdin> can't, I'm vim-o-phobic
<Rob-West> y can i access my PC from windows
<dom> vim-full has it too iirc
<hepme> it just has a TON of features you can use optionally if you ever want to,
<genii> stdin I'm vim-o-phobic also LOL
<hepme> if you can use man pages you can use vim
<genii> <-- nano, pico   etc
<hepme> think of it like a pager program where you can type commands without having to press the ctrl key first, and whenever you want to edit you just hit 'i' to go into 'insert text mode' and when you want to go back to command mode you just hit escape. thats IT
<hepme> simple
<dwidmann> vim-tiny is the scourge of the the universe :\
<genii> dwidmann I must agree
<Rob-West> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> read a howto when I 1st started to use linux, and it said "type 'vim /bah/blah', and I couldn't figure out how to exit it, so I had to restart by pressing the power button :P
<Rob-West> samba is being gay
<T3hWiz0rd> Rob-West: how do you know its being "Gay"
<T3hWiz0rd> for all you know it could be acting perfectly hetrosexual, and it is YOU who is gay, and therefore, unfamiliar with it.
<hepme> it must be samba dancing
<genii> Rob-West It wants "MSHOME" as default workgroup?
<stdin> it's having sex with same sex apps ?
* rob hmmms
<dwidmann> stdin: <ESC>, followed by :help, is your friend.
<Rob-West> thats not my default though
<stdin> dwidmann: nano is my best friend for quick editing tho
<hepme> i dont think people realize that calling things 'gay' when they dont like something about it comes across as homophobic
<genii> In vi/vim when in doubt hit <esc> several times:) Also :q! is your friend
<stdin> Rob-West: the reason is that windows default is MSHOME (from XP anyway)
<BluesKaj> yup
<hepme> gay people rule. gay girls are hot and gay guys leave me more women for us. win/win
<stdin> hepme: that's right, you tell them
<Rob-West> its just called workgroup
<genii> Rob-West Change it in smb.conf
<T3hWiz0rd> hepme: lol
<Rob-West> Windows Network
<dwidmann> It's a quick change in kcmsambaconf or smb.conf to change the workgroup :)
<Rob-West> well thats what its called
<T3hWiz0rd> Rob-West: in smb.config write line "work group = workgroupnameherestopcallingsambagay"
<VincentMX> H4PPY N3WY34R!!
<BluesKaj> trouble is women like gay guys ...less threatening than us straights
<hepme> yeah, tom cruise gets all the chicks
<hatta> nobodys threatend by linux nerds
<stdin> VincentMX: I'll say it back in 59 mins
<genii> when samba starts behaving in a metrosexual manner I'll be troubled....
<dwidmann> Hah!
<hepme> xml config?
#kubuntu 2007-12-24
<Schuenemann> NickPresta, it's obvious that it won't improve it, I want to know if it will be worse than the source...
<nosredna_ekim> hey everyone! its Jonathon Riddell's Birthday! everyone go over to #kubuntu-devel and wish him a happy birthday
<A|i3N8> ok cool cause i can't find it Nosredna
<alwrwr2003> hi all
<nosredna_ekim> A|i3N8: http://digitalife.wordpress.com/2007/07/31/using-your-mobile-phone-as-a-gprs-modem-with-ubuntu-linux-via-dku-2-usb-cable/
<alwrwr2003> guys how can i run compiz? i've installed all the packages but when i run it it said i have to install compiz-gnome-manager but i got a "break install" note when i request to install it.
<Hirvinen> !compiz | alwrwr2003
<ubotu> alwrwr2003: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosredna_ekim> A|i3N8: http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/12/11/usb-mobile-phone-modem-under-linux/
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Here is a better spot: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<A|i3N8> Whoa THANK YOU noredna
<A|i3N8> nosredna
<A|i3N8> hehe
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: And now... download and install?
<noaXess> how can is see, what type my integrated webcam is? lsusb normally?
<A|i3N8> wish i had a printer. lol. Can I save that as text and pull it up in kubuntu??
<noaXess> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<A|i3N8> or do i gotta somehow mount the partition which I've forgotten how to do lol
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Yes, but keep the page open as you may need to download some more files
<basy> Hi can anybody help, all my X-browsers: Firefox, Konqueror, Opera, Galeon freeze downloading of some pages (www.ubunto.com), but text based like w3m and links are ok...
<NeoFax> noaXess: lsusb or lspci
<nosredna_ekim> A|i3N8: no... you can't mount that partition with vista
<NeoFax> basy: Try starting one of them from the CLI to see exactly what your error is.
<A|i3N8> so um.. how um.. can i like, .. yea... get the txt file onto linux? lol
<nosredna_ekim> A|i3N8: you can probably save it on vista a putll it up with kubuntu though. probably easiest just to write down the essential instructions.
<A|i3N8> that's what i jeant lol
<A|i3N8> meant
<A|i3N8> yea true.
<A|i3N8> i'll try to retrieve it first i guess. hehe. Thanks :) Be back to let you know if I got it working
<basy> how to strat it throu CLI? plz
<basy> from terminal?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: I am sorry... I do not know about apt... was is udep?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax:  what is
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: That is the deb files that the installer uses to install the kernel.
<NeoFax> This is probably the one you want: linux-image-2.6.24-2-generic_2.6.24-2.4_i386.deb
<alwrwr2003> guys when ever i try to install compiz it shows me a msg that says Broken Packages!
<alwrwr2003> what can i do
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: sudo aptitude install -f
<Dr_willis> then apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, then try again..
<alwrwr2003> thx Neo i will try
<NeoFax> Dr_willis: You shouldn't have to do the update and upgrade.  It should fix itself
<Dr_willis> Should.. :)
<alwrwr2003> doesn't work :(
<alwrwr2003> it shows me this msg
<alwrwr2003> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alwrwr2003>   emerald: Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<alwrwr2003>            Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<alwrwr2003> E: Broken packages
<NeoFax> OK, then sudo aptitude remove emerald and wait for libwnck18 to be put in the repos
<basy> Hi, all my X-browsers (Firefox, Konqueror, Opera, Galeon) freeze downloading of lots of pages (www.ubuntu.com), and never display full page, but text based browsers works OK, check, plz: http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0006tf9.jpg
<alwrwr2003> thx man i will try
<NeoFax> basy: Did you run one from the CLI like I said before to see the error?
<basy> <NeoFax>: how can i run it from CLI, what does it mean plz?
<alwrwr2003> i found libwnck22 installed
<alwrwr2003> what should i do next?
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: sudo aptitude remove libwnck22
<killer_> I was told that gutsy had write access to NTFS upon install, but dolphin does not mount the NTFS partition.. any help?
<alwrwr2003> removed
<alwrwr2003> it ask me to remove compiz and compiz-gnome
<alwrwr2003> should i do so?
<basy> <NeoFax>: i tried this strace konqueror
<noaXess> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<killer_> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: which package is required for the firmware? I have installed linux-image-2.6.24-2-generic_2.6.24-2.4_i386.deb => /lib/firmware/2.6.24-2-generic: not found
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: Yes.  Then install emerald first then install compiz
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Use the modules deb
<alwrwr2003> ok thx Neo
<NeoFax> basy: What was the error?
<noaXess> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> !mx700
<fulat2k> hi folks, what's the easiest way to encode xvid/divx files to psp format?  i've tried mencoder, but doesn't seem to be working.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx700 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<killer_> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<killer_> cool.. they were thinking :)
<basy> <NeoFax>; and when it feezes there was infinity loop of: select(22, [3 4 5 7 9 12 13 14 15 16 18 19 20 21], [], [], {0, 49505}) = 0 (Timeout)
<basy> <NeoFax> but half of page is ok, can you check: http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0006tf9.jpg
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: There are a lot of modules...
<NeoFax> fulat2k: http://pspvc.sourceforge.net/
<basy> <NeoFax> sorry, i'll wait until you help sourcemaker
<killer_> in System Settings->Disk&Filesystems  when I click Administrator Mode, I never get administrator mode.. it just goes back to non-admin
<dreamcoder> hello
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Try: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Thank's I will try
<NeoFax> basy: I can't help out with strace.  Try doing what I said and open konsole and type firefox > firefox-error.txt &  When it crashes, upload the text file to pastebin
<alwrwr2003> Neo i tried to install emerald but i got this msg
<alwrwr2003> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alwrwr2003>   emerald: Depends: libemeraldengine0 but it is not going to be installed
<alwrwr2003>            Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<alwrwr2003> E: Broken packages
<alwrwr2003> i've already installed libwnck22
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: Where are you getting emerald from?
<alwrwr2003> i just write the command in the terminal sudo apt-get install emerald
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: Please post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<dreamcoder> meryy xmas to everyone! ho ho ho lol
<alwrwr2003> sry but what is pastebin?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: It seems to be working...
<basy> <NeoFax>: ok i'm doing thanx
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: http://pastebin.com/
<mygoto> hello
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: You copy and paste your sources.list there.  It will then spit out a webpage.  Copy the URL and paste here.
<killer_> how do I make hald obey users above 1000 UID?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Thanks for helping me .... I rebooting my system now
<alwrwr2003> http://pastebin.com/m749480d4
<NeoFax> killer_: To mount ntfs do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -L label-for-your-drive-here /media/directory-you-make
<alwrwr2003> this is the url
<someon1> does anyone know of a software that will allow me to extract numerical data from a graph?
<Alchera> g'day receiving (again) this message when i run  ksystemlog >> You do not have sufficient permissions to read '/var/log/syslog' also same with kernel.log
<mygoto> anyone try kde4?
<Schuenemann> someon1, what kind of graph?
<someon1> a 2-d image -- pdf, jpeg, whatever
<someon1> I've seen something for Mac OSX (that isnt freeware) while will do exactly this
<Schuenemann> huh... I don't think that's possible... or easy
<killer_> NeoFax: I'd like to click the /media directory and have it mounted as it is advertised
<someon1> you import the image, tell the program what the axis are, and then click on points on the plot
<killer_> NeoFax: when I click "system menu" icon next to the K{gear},then click Storage Media the NTFS is already on the list
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: Comment out the download.tuxfamily line as you are mixing feisty with gutsy and I would comment out the CD line as well.  Then try installing emerald
<alwrwr2003> ok
<basy> <NeoFax>: i tried ( konqueror > kon.log & ) but kon.log was empty, same with firefox :(
<NeoFax> killer_: That is not mounting the system, nor is it write capable as far as I know.  Also, to have the drive to automount you would need to put it into your /etc/fstab file
<NeoFax> basy: Try checking out your ~/.xsession-errors file.  Also, is this website flash driven?
<killer_> NeoFax: I put it in the fstab, then when I click it in /media  I got an error about something died unexpectedly
<killer_> NeoFax: also tried to configure it w/ "sudo systemsettings"
<killer_> NeoFax: that did not work either
<NeoFax> killer_: try doing sudo mount -a and see what error you get.
<alwrwr2003> ok emerald has been installed !! thank u very much Neo ! should i now install compiz??
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: Yes
<alwrwr2003> ok
<killer_> NeoFax: I know I can subvert the kubuntu mounting/system administration and manually get the partition mounted
<killer_> NeoFax: my intent is to learn how to teach people over the phone to get past these everyday hurdles
<NeoFax> killer_: The point is to get the error.  and rule out mount then solve what the error is.  It just may not be a hal problem
<killer_> NeoFax: currently I just ssh into their box and fix things.. but they should be able to fix their own issues
<killer_> NeoFax: ok.. try that soon then.. I'm currently googling howto manage hald-storage
<johey> Why is freemind not in Gutsy's repository? Do I need to install it manually?
<johey> If I remember correctly, freemind was in Feisty's main repo.
<alwrwr2003> neo i've installed all the compiz packages
<alwrwr2003> how can i run it now?
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: Are you in KDE?
<alwrwr2003> yes
<killer_> !blkid.tab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blkid.tab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: compiz --replace & then emerald --replace &
<killer_> figures
<alwrwr2003> i got this msg when i type compiz --replace
<alwrwr2003> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<alwrwr2003> No whitelisted driver found
<alwrwr2003> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<alwrwr2003> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<jaylc185> Is there a KDE development environment in kubuntu like there is in knoppix?
<basy> I got a lot of => ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.8/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)    inside .xsession-errors, is it OK?
<NeoFax> basy: That is fine, as the generic icon will be used.
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: What video card do you have?
<il12> ok. I have a question of opinion: VMWare or Virt. Box?
<alwrwr2003> nVedia 8500
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: What driver are you using in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> il12,  install both. :)
<Dr_willis> il12,  i find some live cd's and disrtos have issues with one or the other.
<il12> Dr_willis: tyvm.
<firecrotch> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<il12> is it just apt-get install vmware and apt-get install virtualbox? or..?
<alwrwr2003> Section "Device"
<alwrwr2003> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8500 GT]"
<alwrwr2003> 	Driver		"nv"
<alwrwr2003> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<il12> dr_willis: install vmware and install virtualbox or....?
<adrian_> hola
<Schuenemann> alwrwr2003, did you install nvidia-glx?
<Dr_willis> il12,  install them both....
<il12> dr_willis: I am asking as to the app name for the command-line installer
<alwrwr2003> no
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Schuenemann> alwrwr2003, what happens if you type glxgears?
<il12> :( not available for Gutsy..... ok. So I suppose the second one will have to do.
<alwrwr2003> i see some gears moving
<Schuenemann> moving fast?
<alwrwr2003> no
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: Nice try... but I also have to update the nvidia modules....
<alwrwr2003> normal i think
<Dr_willis> They are both avail for gutsy
<Dr_willis> You just have touse vmwareserver for gutsy :)
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Yes, you will have to download that deb as well.
<il12> Oh. alright.
<il12> TY! haha. doctor knows best. :P
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: do sudo dpkg -L | grep nvidia
<Schuenemann> alwrwr2003, you might try to change that 'nv' to 'nvidia', I had to do that when I had one
<Dr_willis> What one is best - depends on what you plan on running on it.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: There are a lot of problems for just fixing a minor problem with a WLAN card...
<dreamcoder> Merry Xmas everyone Night Night ! xxx
<killer_> !/media system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media system - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<il12> a game.... that's all, for the moment, at any rate. LastChaos by Aeria Games if that makes any difference.
<basy> I can't install flash (aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree)=> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz, i tried 10 times, why?
<alwrwr2003> i got this
<alwrwr2003> dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<il12> Dr_Willis: what about Qemu? the Ubuntu VMware page says to also consider that program.
<killer_> NeoFax: any tips or URLs on how to configure /media mounted filesystems?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: It's like going back to gentoo... doing all yourself...
<Dr_willis> ------->   What one is best - depends on what you plan on running on it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<il12> ok.. do you know which would be best for running a game?
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Kinda, but you can use the restricted drivers package from hardy and you should be fine
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: OK try with a lower case l
<Dr_willis> il12,  for a 3d game.. None of them.
<alwrwr2003> sry do u mean i should replace nv with nividia in the xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> il12,  they are designed to run the whole OS. Not individual apps.
<il12> Ok, so I suppose I just keep my windows for that then?
<alwrwr2003> tried and showed me this
<NeoFax> killer_: Check up on hal rules.  That is what actually mounts drives that are not permanently attached
<alwrwr2003> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu7                  NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<il12> I just heard some mention of people playing WoW earlier, so I thought I'd see if I could get LC to work maybe in a similar way.
<NeoFax> alwrwr2003: Do you have this package installed along with the nvidia-glx package and xserver-xorg-xgl package?
<NeoFax> If so, then yes, just change nv to nvidia.
<Dr_willis> il12,  they are running WoW with Wine, or Cedega.
<Dr_willis> il12,  Wine is different in what it does from vmware/virtualbox/qemu
<Schuenemann> what's so special about cedega?
<il12> Dr_willis: I've tried wine, and apparently there is some sort of a security protection measure with LC that won't allow it to be run. I get the error that it is already running on my machine.
<Dr_willis> Cedega is wine tweaked out for games. and with a nicer interface
<Dr_willis> il12,  whats LC ?
<alwrwr2003> i have this installed "xserver-xorg-core" but i can't see xgl .. the "nvidia-glx" is not installed .. should i install it?
<il12> LC = LastChaos by Aeria Games
<il12> the game. sorry
<firecrotch> il12:  Have you installed it multiple times on any computer?
<il12> and Cedega is by subscription only so I'll have to pass on that.
<killer_> NeoFax: cool.. been googling for that info, "man hald" exposes no config info, kinda sad really
<il12> firecrotch: no. it's a free game, just a 400+MB download, install it, download the patches and login.
<firecrotch> il12:  Oh, I must have been thinking of some other game then or something
<Alchera> okies .. back :) Joyeux Noël 
<Dr_willis> il12,   You run the game installer with wine and it says the game is allready installed?
<il12> firecrotch: np, you had a better idea than I did. I've no idea of what to do or to try. apparently it doesn't do this error on Ubuntu Feisty.
<[GhOsT]> is there anyone have/had any problem with usplash/splashy in (k)ubuntu gutsy 7.10 64-bit ?
<il12> Dr_willis: no, I attempt to launch the game and it says it is already running.
<mani213> whats the best place to get mouse theme?
<Dr_willis> il12,  Interesting.. got a URL? ill try it real fast.
<sourcemaker> alwrwr2003: it's just have 5,2K --- right?
<Schuenemann> mani213, kde-look.org
<alwrwr2003> the nvidia-glx is 13 MB
<alwrwr2003> i'm downloading it right now
<Schuenemann> !nvidia | alwrwr2003
<ubotu> alwrwr2003: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> have you read that?
<Alchera> has anyone installed NUT (Network UPS Tools) ?
<alwrwr2003> no i didn't
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: I will use the lastest version available... not the current kernel version--- this does not work
<il12> dr_willis: http://lastchaos.aeriagames.com/download
<Schuenemann> sourcemaker, really? latest version of what?
<alwrwr2003> i've installed nvidia-glx now
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: the kernel version... and all it's dependencies
<Schuenemann> sourcemaker, how did you set it up?
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: It does not work...
<Schuenemann> what doesn't?
<il12> dr_willis: this site, however, seems to present a 'crack' that you can use to bypass this 'error'..     http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6828&iTestingId=9708
<sourcemaker> I am sorry... but I will install Gentoo on this system... It's not a option for me for waiting 4 months... for getting the wlan card to work...
<killer_> dolphin seems to hide any information that is useful
<Dr_willis> il12,  cracks are normally for copy protection. :) id hope a free game has none
<killer_> may end up uninstalling it
<il12> dr_willis: well, apparently there is a 'cheat protection' which is what gives me the error that says it is already running.
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: I resign...
<Dr_willis> il12,  dont see how thats cheating really..  every other MMORPG out allows multi instances. :)
<mani213> whats the best msn for linux?
<Schuenemann> mani213, I think amsn
<mani213> any other ones
<mani213> i tried amsn wasnt really all that
<il12> dr_willis: me neither, it's just what I found on this site: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6828&iTestingId=9708
<Schuenemann> well, at least it's what looks more like M$ msn
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: What's wrong now?
<il12> dr_willis: it's in the first comment that it explains the issue. *shrug* now I just need to -find- that app.
<Schuenemann> mani213, there is also pidgin and kopete, but they are generic IM's and don't look like MSN. Why didn't you like amsn?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: nothing is working... :-) I have installed all the modules... but nvidia is not coming up...
<Dr_willis> il12,  yep. Saw that.. no links given to find it. :)
<NeoFax> sourcemaker: Did you installed the restricted drivers module
<mani213> amsn doesnt have the sound when i get a message
<mani213> or is it i didnt install the mother board driver yet?
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: And for the moment... I think.. I do not understand alle the specifics of ubuntu..
<Schuenemann> mani213, it does
<Schuenemann> mani213, is your sound working anywhere?
<il12> dr_willis: yeah.... but I've no other solution. There are other comments that others cannot find this either.
<mani213> yeye when i log into linux i hear  the sound as well ass logging off
<alwrwr2003> ok guys i enabled nvidia acceleration through restricted drivers module
<alwrwr2003> and it's need the computer to be restarted
<NeoFax> Going to watch a movie.  will see you all tomorrow! G'Night!
<alwrwr2003> thank u all for ur help
<alwrwr2003> i'm restarting my computer and i will be right back
<Schuenemann> mani213, well, I there is sound in preferences. I disable because I think it's annoying
<mani213> lol kk thanks ill play around with it
<Schuenemann> mani213, I prefer it than M$'s. I can disable most of the annoying things and it has plugins
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: It's there any internal documentation available... how Kubuntu works... (technical details)?
<killer_> hmm.. hald is looking more like a winbox util,  no known ways to configure it, users are locked out of when thehy shouldn't be
<mani213> one more question you know how the mac computers have that shortcut i cons on the dock what do i need to get that for linux
<killer_> looks like th best way to run kubuntu gutsy is just to use root as your main login
<sourcemaker> NeoFax: I am not interessted in asking stupid questions... without success... maybe I am wrong... and have forgot a important step...
<killer_> sorry all for ranting .. but I'm finding kubuntu less useable each distro
<killer_> I install a new version, then find I spend hours trying to things I need on a daily basis, that I could do previously
<il12> why is the Kubuntu .iso file larger than the Ubuntu .iso file?
<il12> ok nvm that's kind of an obvious question.
<mani213> whats a good program to get that icon dock for linux?
<killer_> anyone know how to configure hald to allow uid 1000 to have access and not be blocked?
<Dr_willis> killer_,  ive heard thers some hal/uid1000/mounting some drives issue/bug. but never seen a de-facto reason for it all
<Dr_willis> I just mount the things manually :)
<killer_> hmm.. possibly could change my user to uid 500 may resolve it
<killer_> but I'd actually like to know how to configure it, and not work around it
<Dr_willis> im wonder ing if its more of a 'all users cant access it'  1000 is the default initial user.
<killer_> Dr_willis: I mount things manually too, but I'm trying to get people to use kubuntu instead of windows, and problems I could solve with a click or two in Mandrake 9.2 seem increasingly impossible w/ kubuntu
<Dr_willis> killer_,   i find the problems with 'adding user friendly features' to be the bigger and bigger issue these days.
<killer_> I've been using kubuntu as my only workstation since 6.1
<Dr_willis> sinve ive not experienced the user1000 hald issue.. i cant really say what the deal is or how to fix it.
<killer_> I thought the 'motto' of ubuntu was to make linux useable to the masses.. so I've been promoting it to lots of people
<Dr_willis> I imagine theres a 100+ page forume thing is.
<Dr_willis> killer_,  one bug does not mean the whole OS is trash.. if thats the case. all of them are Trash.
<Dr_willis> i found gutsy to work fine on all my machines. I cant even recall any issues. I did do Clean installs on them all also. Not upgrades
<killer_> Dr_willis: no.. it doesn't I still use it dedicatedly.. but win-only users should be able to find answers w/o even calling me, and that hasn't been happeening
<killer_> -e
<Dr_willis> Im reminded of all the windows-tech support i do at work all day. :)
<Dr_willis> But automounting is still 100% better then it was say 2 years ago.. and i imagine it will only getbetter
<Breetai> Hi all, I am running gusty on a system where I have loaded the nvidia restricted drivers. How do I get the cool compiz effects?
<Breetai> I don't see any way to turn them on or control them.
<killer_> Dr_willis: I agree.. don't misinterpret me, I'm not dogging the OS.. I like it alot.. I'm trying to learn the changes of the new gutsy distro
<firecrotch> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Breetai> ubotu: thanks alot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks alot. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<killer_> Dr_willis: people say "Im tired of spyware" and tell them to d/l the new kubuntu and install it, call if they have questions
<killer_> but I almost never update my workstation, I get it working and use it for 3-5 years
<Schuenemann> killer_, just curious, who are these "people"?
<killer_> now I find when I get called, I say "do this" and they respond, "I don't see that"
 * Dr_willis checks the forums for hal 1000 refused
<killer_> customers, cousins, family, strangers who have been pointed to me by others to put onto linux
<Dr_willis> and what do i find.. one guy basicially teaching the other the linux fundamentals in a thread.. how to sudo.. how to do this.. argh.. time to start skimming :)
<killer_> and I give them all the advice "just do "man <command>" for all the info you need
<killer_> now I"m finding more things are missing the man pages
<killer_> Dr_willis: yep.. someone saying "sudo dolphin" .. I want to configure the OS to work w/ the user, not configure the USER to work around the OS :)
<killer_> Dr_willis: I think very few need ms windows anymore
<killer_> most do email, read PDFs browse the web, create documents.. none of which require ms winxp anymore
<Dr_willis> Im still not even clear on the EXACT PROBLEM. :)
<Dr_willis> they go on about the fstab and stuff.. but hald is whats used by the automounting stuff I thought
<killer_> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Dr_willis> an entry in the fstab  makes the automounter ignore it. i thought
<Dr_willis> and what/when/where is that message appearing?
<killer_> I need hal-storage-mount-all-options to NOT refuse uid 1000
<killer_> in dolphin, I click one of the hard disk icons that show up
<Dr_willis> and thers no fstab entry for those hard drives? these are removeable or Non remvoeable hds ?
<killer_> so I installed gutsy and open storage media, then click an HD, that's as far as I got
<nosrednaekim> killer_: modify its settings in systemsettings->advanced->disks and filesystems
<killer_> nosrednaekim: that brought me to my second problem. I could not get administrator mode,
<nosrednaekim> killer_: what happened.
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I had to do sudo systemsettings
<Dr_willis> killer_,  ive noticed that in some of the config  apps - the 'administartor mode' button is off the bottom of the screen.
<Dr_willis> maxamize the window will make it show up properly
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Dr_willis> I thionk part of that is due to how some of them are 'embeded' in the system settings tool
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I click administrator mode, and it goes gray, then goes bright again and never asks for password
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. now thats different. :)
<nosrednaekim> killer_: well, running kdesuso systemsettings should work...
<nosrednaekim> *kdesudo
<killer_> nosrednaekim: yep... I've had to do that in the past, and a logout/login may fix that also, but I'd like to know why it's broke,
<nosrednaekim> killer_: don't really know... but lets get back to your disk mounting. can you modify it in that tool?
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I quit using windows in 2001 because I got tired of needless logouts and reboots
<nosrednaekim> no need for a reboot...
<nosrednaekim> or logout.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. all the fix's i see for the uid1000 issue. are basicially 'put a proper entry in the fstab' :)
<killer_> nosrednaekim: when I try to modify  the partition settings, it places an entry in fstab that breaks dolphin
<nosrednaekim> killer_: how does it break it? what does it say?
<wry> havin trouble with adept... more or less can't find anything and I've apparently selected the multi and universe repositories
<nosrednaekim> wry: did you press the "reload(or whatever its called)" button
<killer_> Dr_willis: nosrednaekim: I don't see an entry for /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab, but it's in dolphin..
<wry> yup
<nosrednaekim> wry: did you go to adept->manage repositories and check all the options except source code?
<wry> I've tried to upgrade too, but it crashes at 50%
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I got a "died unexpectedly" message.. sorry for the generic info, but I deleted the fstab entry and was back to the hald uid 1000 issue
<wubba> Could someone help me with setting up a wireless USB ethernet card on ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> killer_: thats ok.
<Dr_willis> killer_,  this is where the automounting stuff differes from the fstab :) if its in fstab.. its not gettting autopmounted any more by hald. Its gettuing mounted by the system at boot.
<Dr_willis> OR you can make it where a user can mount it on the fly.
<nosrednaekim> killer_: hmm try this "sudo chmod a+w /dev/sda1"
<Dr_willis> disk not in fstab, system tryes the hal automounting.. in fstab..hal ignores it. :)
<killer_> Dr_willis: but it's not mounted.. that's my problem.. I have no access to the /dev/sda1 data
<Dr_willis> but the help/threads i am seeing on this - seem to ignreo that fact.
<Dr_willis> right click on it see if theres a mount menu item?
 * Dr_willis tries the obvious
<Dr_willis> this is an Exteral USB NTFS drive? or what exactly?
<wry> had everything but canpnical and sourcecode selected. I was faffin about w it a few days ago though and think I've tried all of 'em
<nosrednaekim> wry: and you have the mirror set to the main us one?
<killer_> Dr_willis: nosrednaekim: ok. I chmod a+rw /dev/sda1 and and dolphin still won't open it
<wry> Nosre: trying it again now... seems to have frozen @ 30%... I'll give it some time
<nosrednaekim> killer_: still with the uid1000 error?
<killer_> Dr_willis: this is NTFS on main system drive, I have dual boot so I can access mywindows mobile OS phone programs
<killer_> nosrednaekim: yep.. still complaining that I"m uid 1000
<nosrednaekim> killer_: heh... try this "kdesudo dolphin"
<nosrednaekim> and mount it from there
<Dr_willis> killer_,  Hmm.. every time ive ever installed Ubuntu. it always puts a entry in the fstab for the IDE/Sata disks.  Could be that IS the issue.. hal isent set to auto-mount those drives. only external/removeable ones.
<nosrednaekim> but as a warning, you won't be able to read it anywhere else..
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I get a DCOP error from kdesudo dolpin
<Dr_willis> for my needs the proper way to mount my ntfs filesystems is to use the ntfs-3g tool and put the proper entrys in fstab.
<nosrednaekim> killer_: that shouldn't be fatal.
<alwrwr2003> hi guys
<killer_> nosrednaekim: aah.. so it wasn't fatal, after clicking OK.. I eventually get a dolphin window
<alwrwr2003> the compiz worked fine with me !
<alwrwr2003> but how can i use the 3D Box ?
<killer_> nosrednaekim: Dr_willis: and as root I have a clickable accessable /dev/sda1
<nosrednaekim> alwrwr2003: install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<killer_> so the drive can indeed be mounted if I want to be root
<alwrwr2003> installed but i didn't know how to use it
<killer_> which is the last thing I'm going to tell a newbie to do on the phone
<nosrednaekim> alwrwr2003: "ccsm"
<nosrednaekim> killer_: yeah. I think that issue was just fixed in hardy
<wubba> Could someone help me with setting up a wireless USB ethernet card on ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | wubba
<KkValetekK> hello all
<ubotu> wubba: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alwrwr2003> it's worked but what is the shortcut for the 3D box?
<gauss_> What is some good software for burning an avi to a DVD so it can be played on a DVD player?
<Dr_willis> killer_,  so as root the device automounted>?
<KkValetekK> can anybody tell me how do I put a game in fullscreen? (not wine)
<nosrednaekim> alwrwr2003: ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<killer_> dr_willis yep.. kdesudo dolphin works  as expected
<gauss_> ubotu: I for some ungodly reason can't get k9copy to work on my system :(
<Dr_willis> killer_,  it could be the device was mounted beforhand BUT when it got mounted by 'root' and that is why the user couldent access it.
<alwrwr2003> i see 2 compiz tray icons is that normal?
<gauss_> well then.. lol
<Dr_willis> prolem with this problem is that i cant get it to even do it on my system so i cant test it. :)
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: very probable...
<killer_> Dr_willis: "df" showed no mount
<nosrednaekim> oh.....
<Dr_willis> killer_,  is there some reason you dont mount the filesystems with ntfs-3g at boot time?
<Dr_willis> If the user wants full access to the ntfs disks - thats how to do it,.
<killer_> Dr_willis: nope.. I think it should be read-only mounted at install w/o asking the user on dual boot machines
<Dr_willis> I thought the installer asked where to mount the ntfs/windows disks TO.. if you left the mount point blank. I thouhg it dident mount them at all.
<Dr_willis> This may be a diff in the alternaive and Live Cd installer
<nosrednaekim> killer_: FYI... you can right click on the device in dolphin->actions->open as root...
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  thats scary
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> of course... it'll prompt you for a password
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I don't mind open as root if read-only
<alwrwr2003> is it normal to see 2 compiz tray icons?
<alwrwr2003> how can i cancel 1
<nosrednaekim> alwrwr2003: did the cube ork?
<killer_> nope I take out "mount as user" and still can't mount
<alwrwr2003> well i can use it from inside but i don't know how to use it from outside
<nosrednaekim> thats a setting in the settings manager somewhere
<gauss_> Does anyone know of any DVD burning software that will burn an avi to player-ready DVD?
<Dr_willis> gauss_,  they exist.. but they are not 1 click and its done - sort of things...
<Dr_willis> tovid is one.. it also has a guy
<Dr_willis> gui :) as an option
<Dr_willis> but it dident work properly for me the other day
<alwrwr2003> ok i see 2 compiz icons tray is this normal?
<BluesKaj> gauss_, check the dvdplayer for the divx logo, it may not be necessary to recode the avi files, most are divx or xvid now.
<gauss_> sweet, thanks
<BluesKaj> I recently discovered that fact about my elcheapo koss player
<Dr_willis> k3b  has some neat features that i have never used.. :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  been wanting to get one of those also.. but too cheap
<Arwen> I've got a problem with my virtual consoles. When I switch to them, I just get a flashing cursor.
<BluesKaj> 100$ Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> whats an emovixdvd anyway :) k3b has that. never seen that befor
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  that will make like 6 the # of dvd players i got around here. :)
<Dr_willis> waiting for the dvd plyares that can also work as UpNP clients. :)
<killer_> Dr_willis: nosrednaekim: brb.. gonna do a relogin to see if it fixes the administrator mode
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: which ones? f1-6?
<Arwen> yeah
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: you using ATI?
<Arwen> yes
<nosrednaekim> yeah... its a problem with ATI's...
<BluesKaj> gauss_,  make sure you choose the dvd data option when burning avi files due to the fact that K3B balks at avi files in general , silly but true
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, is there a remedy?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: don't remember... probably. search google for it
<Dr_willis> Hmm  - I only burn dvd data.. :) never really noticed the other features till now
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, yeah, we're on our 4th dvdp , but so far this one has outlasted the others : )
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  we bought like 5 2 yrs ago for $20 a pop.. of course they wouldent play a large # of comercial dvds sadly
<Dr_willis> Cool. K3b can do emovix - making a live cd that plays video files.. heh
<killer_> nosrednaekim: ok a relogin fixed administrator mode, and I now have dolphin access to read-only /dev/sda1
<nosrednaekim> even without being root?
<killer_> I think that's because I did an OEM install, and created my user afterwords
<nosrednaekim> possibly..
<nonewmsgs> how do you run a .bat file with wine
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I configured the /media/sda1 mount in system settings-> disk&filesystems, then just open dolphin as a regular user
<killer_> also set it to mount at boot time
<nosrednaekim> killer_: cool :D... so everything is good now?
<wry> nosrednaekim: I tried the main srver, it stalled at 30%. I wen away and came back. Seemed to be done but still no results for my searches. Trying the Australian server now and it's stopped at 30% again
<nosrednaekim> wry: thats weird.
<Arwen> gah, I need my consokles
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: it has something to do with the fglrx driver and the framebuffer driver
<Arwen> not using fglrx
<wry> nosrednaekim: your tellin me! You know where I can get another apt frontend like syaptic or the like?
<killer_> nosrednaekim: well
<ticat85> hey, can anyone give me a bit of advice on installing from tar files using Kinstaller?
<nosrednaekim> wry: well, if "apt-get update" doesn't work from the commandline, nothing will.
<killer_> nosrednaekim: I'd like to know how to administrate hald, but that can wait for another day I suppose
<killer_> nosrednaekim: how bout "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> killer_: heh, yeah... that'd probably get ver complicated :D
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, I'm not using fglrx, so do you have any other idea what might be wrong?
<nosrednaekim> killer_: come to think of it.... yes, that would work a bit better...
<BluesKaj> ticat85, kinstaller?
<ticat85> yes, Kinstaller
<ticat85> running into some ./configure error
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: oh! hmmm. no I don't, though I think I heard tell of that happening with the OSS driver too. again, search google
<Arwen> yeah, I did, only hearing about fglrx...
<BluesKaj> ticat85, some tar files don't have the configure or even make files
<ticat85> :| humm, well I'm all new to this - installed Kubuntu all of 3 days ago - I wasn't aware of this
<ticat85> any ideas for installing some files for Sopcast or Gamefu?
<roberts> how do i get HD Intel Audio working on feisty 7.04?
<BluesKaj> ticat85, which app are you trying to install ?
<nosrednaekim> !sound | roberts
<ubotu> roberts: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wry> nosrednaekim: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ticat85> BluesKaj, I'm trying to install the Sopcast (P2P Tv client) and Gamefu (multi-emulator frontend)
<wry> nosrednaekim: that'd be the problem, yaeh?
<nosrednaekim> wry: thats very odd! switch to the US columbia mirror since I know that one works(i use it)
<arrrghhh> i can't figure out how to get ls to list everything page by page - i read the man file for ls, there's nothing in there that mentions sectioning out results...
<roberts> right, the sound system is running
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: you may want du..
<wry> nosrednaekim: in the command line I assume?
<ticat85> BluesKaj, or more specifically: Gamefu-0.2.beta1-Source.tar.gz, sp-auth.tgz, libstdcpp5.tgz
<nosrednaekim> wry: no... in adept
<arrrghhh> well in windows, dir /p did the job.
<BluesKaj> sorry ticat85 , dunnno anything about game apps, and not familiar with Sopcast
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim: du is for file sizes and essentially the footprint of that directory on your hdd... am i wrong?
<ticat85> BluesKaj, well how about this: how would you normally go about installing any program from a downloaded TAR file without the configure file included
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: no... but it does preint them out kinda by page (DIR by DIR)
<arrrghhh> der you have to pipe it... ls ~ more
<arrrghhh> well not tilde but the straight line (for pipe)
<Dr_willis> ls | more
<arrrghhh> ja... that's the one.  someone in the linux channel suggested it.
<Dr_willis> Bash Basics :)
<BluesKaj> ticat85, right click on the tar files and choose properties , click the permissions tab and check 'is executable' box before trying to install those files
<arrrghhh> yea, i just figured it would be a switch from the man ls, like ls -p or something
<arrrghhh> kinda counter-intuitive if you ask me, having to pipe it but whatever that works.
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  i find it VERY VERY intuituve
<ticat85> BluesKaj, what would this accomplish in the long run? sorry I just want to know the basics... as I said, new to this
<wry> nosrednaekim: still stalling at 30%
<BluesKaj> ticat85, I've run into that prob myself and have yet to find the answer
<Dr_willis> expecting every program to have its own pageing feture is  counter-productive
<nosrednaekim> wry: which one is it stalling on?
<nosrednaekim> universe?security?
<BluesKaj> ticat85, there are ppl here who know
<wry> nosrednaekim: am I to assume that I've just got a dodgey distro?
<arrrghhh> Dr_willis: i see what you're saying, i am not used to piping output on the cli... new concept to me.  old habits die hard.
<nosrednaekim> wry: probably not.
<ticat85> BluesKaj, well if anyone does know :) please chime in anytime now! anyone? please?:(
<nosrednaekim> wry: probably just a bad sources.list.... are you running gutsy?
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  try          alias lm = 'ls | more'
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, how does one install tar files that don't contain configure , make make install
<Dr_willis> hmm thats not ruight.. lets see
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ouch.... with some fancy gcc stuff, but i'm not a C person.
<wry> nosrednaekim: cc.columbia.edu
<arrrghhh> i think i can remember to pipe the output... i just need to get used to the bash.
<flaccid> BluesKaj: reading the doco provided with the program
<nosrednaekim> wry: and...
<flaccid> or in the archive eg. README, INSTALL
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  try          alias lm='ls | more'
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  heh heh i got all sorts of little scripts/aliases for tasks like that
<wry> nosrednaekim: stoppin at 30%
<IAmWill> anyone know how to get "MCP51 High Definition Audio" working??
<BluesKaj> flaccid, that's a pretty glib answer there areno install readmes with some of the files
<arrrghhh> yea, i've written some bash scripts to like remove all .torrent files from my desktop etc, but the whole piping output is a new concept to me.
<flaccid> BluesKaj: yeah thats the fault of the packager/maintainer. what are you trying to install?
<IAmWill> ARTS is running, but no sound
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  linux is like 'layers of legos' :) rember that.
<Dr_willis> Not Like an Onion.. :P
<Dragnslcr> IAmWill- are you using digital output?
<arrrghhh> Dr_willis: certainly... i do like having choices, i just wish they included that little tid-bit in the ls man page...
<nosrednaekim> wry: what the line its stalling on? pate it here
<IAmWill> Dragnslcr, its a laptop
<flaccid> there might be a binary installer in there BluesKaj who knows
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  its not an ls feature, or issue at all. :)
<Dragnslcr> IAmWill- check all of the channels in alsamixer and kmix, make sure none of them are muted
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  should they also mention, sort, and sed, and awk, and tail, and........ :)
<BluesKaj> ticat85 is trying to install install Gamefu-0.2.beta1-Source.tar.gz, sp-auth.tgz, libstdcpp5.tgz
<ticat85> BluesKaj, the Gamefu tar file includes a: CMakeLists.txt, Copying, Design, Install, Readme files
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,   Joys of Linux FUNdaMENTALS :)
<ticat85> blueskaj, as well as a Makefile.am
<nosrednaekim> oh! cmake!
<flaccid> ticat85: what is that and where did you get it from
<nosrednaekim> ticat85: read that "Install" file
<flaccid> ticat85: as advised read the install and readme files
<ticat85> flaccid, Gamefu-0.2.beta1-source.tar.gz
<arrrghhh> ok, ls lists files right?  wouldn't you thinhk the ls man file would include directions on how to list files line-by-line or in a manner that you can flip through them?  i can't find the words to describe that...
<ticat85> flaccid, will do... ill remain on the channel :)
<ticat85> i also have another question though involving mythTV
<wry> nosrednaekim: there aint no line. Just says 30% down the bottom. Nothing at all written above it
<IAmWill> Dragnslcr, nothing is muted
<nosrednaekim> wry: this is on the command line?
<wry> nosrednaekim: in adept
<flaccid> !ask | ticat85
<ubotu> ticat85: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosrednaekim> wry: ah... kill adept and run "sudo apt-get update" from the command line. and paste the line it stalls on
<BluesKaj> well, i was trying to install FF 3 beta 2 , but it has no configure. make , or makeinstall files the readmes aren't at all helpfull...no instructins
<ticat85> flaccid, the install file seems to be saying something i was missing :(
<flaccid> cool ticat85. yeah INSTALL and README are pretty standard for instructions :)
<ticat85> haha, alright - in MythTV i am having trouble with my videocard
<ticat85> err
<ticat85> capture card
 * flaccid dislikes no instructions
<ticat85> averTV model, fairly old
<flaccid> !capture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capture - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wry> nosrednaekim: k.. hang on
<anon32> anyone know how I can make Konversation stop flashing my taskbar whenever someone says anything?
<flaccid> i think there is a support list somwhere
<BluesKaj> ticat85, you might consider TVtime
<flaccid> anon32: i think its in settings | configure notifications
<ticat85> BluesKaj, tried it - it only recognizes my USB webcam
<flaccid> !mythtv | ticat85
<ubotu> ticat85: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<BluesKaj> ok ticat85
<nosrednaekim> anon32: in settings->configure konversation->behavior->general
<flaccid> ticat85: only thing else to check is google. your card is probably not supported perhaps
<flaccid> also check dmesg and logs to see how the system treats the device
<BluesKaj> mythtv is a bit daunting for ppl new to linux
<flaccid> hopefully mythtv is easier now that they have fixed the package
<ticat85> flaccid / BluesKaj, *sigh* I hate learning curves, kk ill check it out
<anon32> nosrednaekim, not seeing it
<ticat85> it recognizes the device as dev/video1, my webcam as dev/video0
<Dragnslcr> anon32- it might be under Configure Notifications
<ticat85> so why TVtime only sees dev/video0 is beyond me
<anon32> Dragnslcr, yeah, but according to that, all my notifications are off
<ticat85> BluesKaj, TVtime will not let me change my video source in the menu :(
<flaccid> anon32: must be somewhere else sorry. not sure where
<Dragnslcr> anon32- I would guess that it's Configure Notifications -> New message arrived on a channel
<BluesKaj> composite 1 -2 etc ?
<anon32> *shrug* ah well, now back to my framebuffer. Hmm.
<flaccid> see man tvtime to see how to specify a different device maybe it has a switch
<nosrednaekim> anon32: its in there right whee I said..
<flaccid> i think its tvtime --device=/dev/video1
<flaccid> there might be a tvtime-configure binary as well
<ticat85> flaccid, ill try that right now
<ticat85> flaccid, it wooooork! success!
<ticat85> now only if my grammar worked :(
<flaccid> hehe sweet
<ticat85> flaccid, now why doesn't it work with mythTV?
<flaccid> not sure, i aint used that beast in ages
<BluesKaj> beast is a true term for it
<ticat85> flaccid, is there a way to permanently keep dev/video1 as the device for TVtime
<nosrednaekim> 'night everyone
<BluesKaj> night mike
<ticat85> I restarted the program and its back as dev/video0 is the source
<flaccid> ticat85: yeah via configuration iirc
<ticat85> flaccid, say configawhatnow?
<flaccid> um it uses xml config files iirc. but i can't remember how to use them. google says lots..
<ticat85> flaccid, is it a file I can find via dolphin?
<flaccid> ticat85: have a look in ~/.tvtime
<ticat85> flaccid, and that would be...? in the root somewhere
<ticat85> again, new, normally I'd be "PROGRAM FILES" but alas, no windows
<flaccid> um ~ stands for home
<flaccid> its a real location. not sure how to get to address bar in dolphin sorry..
<ticat85> hmm
<ticat85> says "no such file or directory"
<flaccid> were you running tvtime under root or normal user
<ticat85> tvtime.xml?
<flaccid> yes
<ticat85> found it :)
<flaccid> i'd say so. still you probably havnt googled yet
<ticat85> nadda, been looking for the file... now that I have it
<flaccid> well i got a tvtuner inbuilt to this notebook so i'll install tvtime
<ticat85> open with Kate or Kwrite?
<flaccid> any text editor. not there is a bug and i just got it! ~/.local/share/application
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> i mean look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612500
<flaccid> might need to do a sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` ~/.tvtime
<jaylc185> Hey I installed kdevelop 3.5 but I don't know how to make it, i want to program in perl and C/C++, can anyone help?
<ticat85> damn, i needed to edit as root
<ticat85> this root thing is really annoying :(
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  untill it saves your backside
<flaccid> incorrect. read the above thread which makes the ownership of the config under root when it shouldn't
<flaccid> once you know how to use root/sudo and when not to use it etc. there is no frustration
<ticat85> i know sudo bash :)
<Dr_willis> If the file is not in your home dir.. you need to edit/change it as root.. :)
<flaccid> thats not a command you should run
<Dr_willis> sytem wide chabnges neesd root.
<ticat85> really? but its so handy
<flaccid> well i wouldn't say system wide, i'd say files that require root perms
<Dr_willis> using root  when you dont need to or making root shells like that and foreggint them.. can cause problems
<flaccid> ticat85: its not handy. please read !root
<dthacker> sudo is good.  sudo will save your posterior
<Vorian> sudo thank you dthacker
<Vorian> :)
<ticat85> why can't I just be root all the time? like administrator
<dthacker> :0
<flaccid> ticat85: because that would be insecure
<Vorian> ticat85, why would you want or need to do that?
<ardchoille> ticat85: Because one mistake and you system is gone
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ticat85> hmm I'll take your multi-words for it :|
<flaccid> an application has a bug that removes files that should be protected for example
<Vorian> ticat85, :) good choice
<ticat85> flaccid, I've changed:   <option name="V4LDevice" value="/dev/video1"/>
<ticat85> but now when TVtime comes up i get a grainy green screen
<flaccid> think about why windows was considered totally insecure prior to NT and firewall. there was only 1 user which could do anything.
<dthacker> ticat85: I suspect most of us like sudo because we've done something silly and costly as root.
<Dr_willis> one TYPO with rm -rf    as root = gone system :)
<ticat85> flaccid, nvm now it's okay :|
<ardchoille> Right
<flaccid> ticat85: here is some good info/guide: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/usage.html
<ticat85> flaccid, ty I will definatly book mark that as of now :)
<flaccid> cool
<ticat85> flaccid, now I'm working on my previous install from tar problem
<flaccid> tvtime does rock besides that stupid bug
<flaccid> well im going to find an antennae so i can see something in tvtime heh
<ticat85> does anyone have good/bad things to say about Fiire?
<BluesKaj> yeah, tvtime is much easier to setup in the later distros , dapper was terrible ...much better now
<BluesKaj> well, sacktime for me ...lots to do tomorrow , no more procrastination ,it'll be Christmas Eve...Merry Christmas to all & to all a good night :)
<Dr_willis> I gotta go shopping! egads!
<ticat85> Dr_willis, well you better hope you have Monday off then :|
<Dr_willis> i got the week off. :)
<ticat85> same here, only week of vacation this year though :(
<Dr_willis> we may have a down week Jan 11-18th.
<ticat85> wtf the install file says i need a "Autoconf" program to make my configure file :(
<Dr_willis> But Nooo.. they couldnet have it right after our vacation week. :)
<flaccid> !info autoconf
<ubotu> autoconf: automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.61-4 (gutsy), package size 437 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<ticat85> blah :( why can't things just be uniform when installing files, like using adapt
<flaccid> ticat85: install the package build-essential
<flaccid> !compile | ticat85
<ubotu> ticat85: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_willis> If you want to use source.. you need to learn to use source.. :)
<flaccid> ticat85: because people make programs differently. you are compiling source code.
<Dr_willis> compiling from source is a whole lot better then it used to be at least.
<ticat85> can't it come pre-complied in a nice little bowed package?
<Dr_willis> what are you even compiling?
<BenjaminD> hello. when i install a tar ball, in what folder should i keep the extracted files?
<flaccid> ticat85: yes it can. is it available, did you check?
<Dr_willis> BenjaminD,  depends on what it is.
<ticat85> nah, these were the files given on the websites
<BenjaminD> beryl
<BenjaminD> but as a general rule?
<ticat85> i think they are windows ports made by someone
<Dr_willis> BenjaminD,  why not just install compiz?
<flaccid> ticat85: yeah so the devs have not packaged for debian/ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ticat85> No autoconf in my adept installer :(!
<Dr_willis> BenjaminD,  a properly done source archive wll uncompress to its own directory.
<BenjaminD> compiz put a white border around my menu's
<flaccid> !repos | ticat85
<ubotu> ticat85: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> !adept | ticat85
<Dr_willis> you may want to make a 'workspace' dir to put them in.
<ubotu> ticat85: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<BenjaminD> /workspace/
<Dr_willis> BenjaminD,  try some other compiz themes perhaps. From what i gather beryl is dead.
<flaccid> ticat85: need to install the relevant repos first. please read the links
<BenjaminD> it is
<BenjaminD> but i still like it
<ticat85> kk i will... so much reading to do :(
<flaccid> yeah half of nix is reading sometimes
<makuseru> hi, in pidgin, when im a direcrly connected to people, and they send me pictures, or i send pictures, part of the picture will display then the rest will just be black. what causes this and how can i fix it?
<Dr_willis> other half is rembering where ya saw somthing - so you can go back and reread it.
<flaccid> makuseru: not sure try #pidgin or #gaim and or submit a bug via !bugs
<ticat85> in the adept manager what is the "build-essentials" package called?
<Dr_willis> 'build-essential'
<ticat85> nvm
<ticat85> found it
<flaccid> yeah i guess i just bookmark hectic in opera, but i fail to categorise the bookmarks - at least you can search em in opera quickly
<ticat85> overlooked it *doh*
<flaccid> hehe
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> :)
<makuseru> flaccid: there all dead in there
<flaccid> i like to encourage desktop users to use the graphical package manager hahah
<ticat85> can you tell im new? :( *sigh* how long till I get good at Linux?
<flaccid> makuseru: might have to try over a period of days
<flaccid> ticat85: not very long you are already on the path
<Dr_willis> !training
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about training - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> ticat85: That depends on how much you read and how fast you learn :)
<il12> can anyone recommend a good .iso burner for Linux?
<Dr_willis> Bummer
<Dr_willis> il12,  k3b can do that.
<flaccid> !info k3b | il12
<ubotu> il12: k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4916 kB, installed size 9436 kB
<ticat85> well... i have a week to read
<ticat85> so no one has comments on Fiire products?
<il12> Whoot, ty.
<ticat85> i was thinking about getting the FiireEngine :S
<Dr_willis> Fiire? never heard of them
<flaccid> never heard of fiire
<ticat85> Linux MCE pre-packaged systems
<Schuenemann> it burns if you touch it
<ticat85> they have a neat VESA mounted pc thing
<flaccid> mce ?
 * Dr_willis is lost..
<ticat85> Media Centre Edition... its a port of Kubuntu
<flaccid> sounds commercial
<Dr_willis> I just use MythTV
<Schuenemann> you have a capture card?
<Dr_willis> Hauppage PVR 150
<ticat85> www.linuxmce.com
<Arwen> wtf, I get a blue square when trying to watch any video in Gutsy
<flaccid> i just use my 24inch monitor with HD heh
<Arwen> and no, there's no compiz going on
<ticat85> www.fiire.com
<Schuenemann> Arwen, any error in konsole?
<Arwen> no
<ticat85> flaccid, so now I have the build-essentials what did that solve?
<Schuenemann> maybe the video is a blue square?
<Arwen> god, 7.10 is a whole box of nightmares
<Dr_willis> build-essential installs the core essential packages needed to compile stuff
<flaccid> ticat85: well if you read any of the articles we told you to read, it gives you the build suite (including autoconf)
<ticat85> flaccid, readddding :( fine
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> in your case autoconf was obviously a dep to compile the program. ubuntu by default does not come with build-essential installed which has the compilers and so forth - people dont need them by default
<flaccid> !find mce
<ubotu> Found: mce-dev, mcelog, tinymce, tinymce-doc
<flaccid> !info mce-dev
<ubotu> mce-dev: development files for mce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 196 kB
<flaccid> !info mce
<ubotu> Package mce does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid> sorry.
<ticat85> nice... autoconf is on its way installing
<ticat85> flaccid, and everyone, thanks for your help by the way
<ticat85> it's great having some random strangers to ask questions to
<il12> yayyy I am on my way to burning Kubuntu onto a disc then I get to install it on my external
<flaccid> sweet as ticat85
 * flaccid has to install windows laterr *cringes*
 * dthacker sympathizes with flaccid
<il12> Flaccid: my cousin installed Ubuntu onto his internal HDD (of which he has three, two main ones), and accidentally wiped out his windows OS so now he has to go and get a new CD for it.
<flaccid> ouchy
<flaccid> i just need it for ableton live
<ticat85> flaccid, so ive done autoconf... but when i type autoconf into the shell, i cant create files... do i need to be root for this?
<flaccid> ticat85: why would you type the command? you just follow the instructions in the INSTALL and the scripts will use autoconf..
<ticat85> flaccid,  i have followed the instructions... but i still have no ./configure
<ticat85> can i send you the install file?
<flaccid> ticat85: you can pastebin the install file
<Dr_willis> typical installing from source  setup..
<Dr_willis> tar xzvf whatever.tar.gz
<Dr_willis> cd whateverdiritmade
<Dr_willis> ./configure
<flaccid> like the de facto standard for source is configure, make, make install but thats just the de facto method, it could be anything as per the INSTALL
<ticat85> OoOoOoOo....
<ticat85> kk ill try that
<Dr_willis> Then after ./configure does it thing. You do 'make' and 'make install'
<Dr_willis> let me guess.. ya dident cd to the dir?
<ticat85> no im in the dir
<Dr_willis> :)
<ticat85> it's unzipped
<ticat85> still can't ./configure
<Dr_willis> what is this you are trying to compile anyway? got a URL?
<ticat85> Gamefu-0.2
<ticat85> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamefu/
<navetz> how do i get vmware server
<ticat85> and ill have to do this for an N64 emulator whatever that one is for linux
<Dr_willis> !vmwarew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwarew - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis> download the packages frm the vmware web site. get a free serial # from them.. install :)
<flaccid> !find gamefu
<ubotu> Package/file gamefu does not exist in gutsy
<ticat85> it's called Kamefu... comes with feisty
<ticat85> but its an older version
<flaccid> where is the pastebin of the INSTALL
<ticat85> doesn't allow me to configure my joystick
<flaccid> ticat85: there appears to be a debian package already http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Gamefu?content=36846&PHPSESSID=aea0c494598a28c66cc6ad7d584f79d9
<ticat85> woot :)
<ticat85> humm
<flaccid> if thats the same thing you want, you don't have to build anything just install the .deb via adept or apt
<ticat85> it's still the Kamefu
<flaccid> well i don't know about the project ticat85
<ticat85> ive tried that one... i wanted the newer version :(
<Jennifer> hi
<flaccid> its always a good idea to google to see if there is packages available to avoid building
<flaccid> ticat85: ok
<BenjaminD> when i am installing a tarball.. what does C compiler cannot create executable mean?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. No ./configure for gamefu kde version... odd...
<ticat85> Dr_willis: see it's madness!
<ticat85> no Sopcast on KDE-APPS.org :(
<Jennifer> my sound works periodically...perhaps something to do with my sound driver..anybody ever experience this?
<Dr_willis> the SDL version has a ./configure
<flaccid> ticat85: its not madness. show me the doco and i'lll advise what should be done..
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  it has a .kdevelop file
<ticat85> flaccid, do i just drag and drop it?
<flaccid> no
 * flaccid waits
<il12> Is there a way to export my settings and accounts in Kopete?
<ticat85> how do i share it then?
<flaccid> !pastebin | ticat85
<ubotu> ticat85: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> il12: i don't believe so, however you could copy the profile/config in ~/.kde
<Jennifer> has anybody experienced periodic sound disappearance (or appearance) for HP laptops?
<ticat85> flaccid, k im just pasting it now
<il12> flaccid: alright, thank you but I'll pass. Way too new and with my luck I'd screw it up. I'll just reenter all my info. lol. it'll help me get more used to these distros I suppose.
<ticat85> flaccid, pasted under ticat85
<flaccid> il12: no worries
<ticat85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49455/
<flaccid> ticat85: provide the URL
<flaccid> thanks
<il12> must dash, gonna install on my external HDD.
<Dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamefu/
<flaccid> ticat85: ok it has the standard SF install guide basically
<ticat85> :( man i suck at this
<flaccid> ticat85: so when you goto the directory you untarred it, and run sh ./configure what do you get ?
<ticat85> "can't open ./configure"
<ticat85> is what i get
<Dr_willis> There is no configure script in the kde version is why
<Dr_willis>  ./ means 'run the program in the current dir'
<flaccid> ok now pastebin the output from (stay in the directory): ls -lahR; file ./configure
<flaccid> guys can you provide a link to this archive and i'll look at it too
<Dr_willis> there is a  CMakeLists.txt  script. and a   gamefu.kdevelop    i see
<Dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamefu/
<Dr_willis> thats the homepage. :) looking at the archive now.
<Dr_willis> I have the sdl version compilng
<flaccid> but which actual file
<flaccid> ticat85: please provide a link to the archive you are actually trying
<firecrotch> I'm running Kubuntu with compiz-fusion, I'm trying to figure out where the file that stores the setting for the desktop background is
<ticat85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49456/
<feffer> Jennifer: sound is usually on or off. Can you offer more detail?
<Dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=126940&package_id=213045&release_id=466728
<Dr_willis> Hmm that link pasted badly..
<ticat85> that's the html link though
<Dr_willis> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gamefu/Gamefu-0.2.beta1-Source.tar.bz2?modtime=1164549031&big_mirror=0
<Dr_willis> there we go.
<ticat85> flaccid, look at Dr_willis's post
<ticat85> Gamefu-0.2.beta1-Source.tar.gz
<flaccid> ok ticat85 goto the dir and just do make; sudo make install
<flaccid> see if that does it, maybe no configure required
<flaccid> technically you should contact the package maintainer and ask them why the INSTALL is incorrect :(
<ticat85> flaccid, make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<flaccid> right. Dr_willis you are compiling it atm?
<ticat85> flaccid, do i need to include a dir for my install file?
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  trying to....
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  but not seeing how. and the docs are lacking.
<Dr_willis> the sdl version fails to compile also.
<Dr_willis> So far,., im thinking this is a Work In progress :)
<ticat85> noooo, but blah... :(
<flaccid> im thinking so far it sux :)
<flaccid> i got it d/l too and it doesn't make sense. this is not infrequent however
<ticat85> www.sopcast.com/download
<Dr_willis> they got a CMakeLists.txt file.. whatever thats for,, :)
<ticat85> can you use rpm files in KDE to install programs?
<Dr_willis> Makefile.am - Hmm... whats that .am for?
<flaccid> !alien | ticat85
<ubotu> ticat85: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<flaccid> its a makefile can't remember exactly
<ticat85> flaccid, so no :( too dangerous... just like sudo bash :)
<flaccid> ticat85: ok i found it this is beta. you need the latest stable which is Kamefu 0.something
<flaccid> ticat85: not necessarily. its dependent on many things. a lot of alien can be fine.
<Dr_willis> night all...
<flaccid> !find kamefu
<ubotu> Found: kamefu, kamefu-data, libkamefu-dev, libkamefu0
<flaccid> !info kamefu
<ubotu> kamefu: KDE All Machine Emulator Frontend for Unix - binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 78 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ticat85> ya... i'll install Kamefu
<flaccid> ticat85: install that package. can't really help with the rest, its beta and in dev etc.
<ticat85> only problem with that is i can't configure my joystick and assign buttons using it
<flaccid> ah well. how do you know this other version will do that?
<ticat85> i don't i was trying to find out :P
<flaccid> fair enough
<ticat85> oh well :( atleast i got TVtime working
<flaccid> cool
<ticat85> no sound though....
<unix_infidel> can anyone tell me how to setup fonts?
<unix_infidel> without a gui tool?
<unix_infidel> on gtk apps.
<ticat85> flaccid, thanks again for your help...im going to go rest my brain :( ttyl
<flaccid> um there is a binary to install fonts dynamically. can't remember the name of it hmm
<ticat85> g'night all :) merry xmas and such
<flaccid> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<flaccid> maybe it says in there
<flaccid> brb
<jdlizard> can anyone help me with jinzora, i try to access jinzora and it says invalid style liquid
<kristjan_> can I download 8.04 iso with kde4?
<loronen> how do I change the keyboard settings to dvorak in kubuntu?
<zylmak> hello
<default> hi all.  has anyone else had problems with Kubuntu burning programs, specifically recognizing blank discs as "empty discs"?  I cannot burn- it just says "please insert cd-r/rw"
<default> i think its something messed up in my hdparm.conf, but i don't think i should go about messing with it just yet
<unix_infidel> anyone on my fonts question?
<default> unix_infidel: what was your question?
<unix_infidel> default: how do i set them up so they dont look so ugly.
<unix_infidel> especially on gtk apps.
<unix_infidel> i've installed msttcorefonts.
<Sylphid> anyone know how i can fix a flash drive so it is usable again..... i dont care about the data currently on it
<default> unix_infidel: i've got the perfect tutorial for you... hang on
<il12> ok, I have started the installer from the LiveCD of Kubuntu and I want to install it on my external HDD.
<il12> but I'm not -exactly- sure how to do it. I've gotten the installer setup to the part where you select the partitioning configs.
<unix_infidel> default: great!
<default> unix_infidel: this was written for Hoary, but it works on all versions of Kubuntu, and your fonts (including GTK) will look much more like M$ "Cleartype" fonts, which i think look rather nice.  ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<il12> what do I need to do to makesure that it goes to the external HDD but does NOT wipe it first?
<default> unix_infidel: read closely and follow each step, and your fonts will be beautiful
<unix_infidel> default: wouldnt it just be better to install ms tt fonts?
<loronen> how to switch to dvorak keyboard format?
<default> unix_infidel: you'll have the fonts, but you won't have the rendering (sub-pixel hinting and smoothing effects).  Trust me, you will notice the difference
<default> unix_infidel: the tutorial actually has you install those fonts
<cumulus> Why can my screen resolution be only 640x400, and 800x600 and not bigger while it was way bigger under windows?
<Sylphid> loronen: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=12580.0;wap2
<loronen> sylphid: many thanks
<Sylphid> cumulus: what kind of video card do you have
<cumulus> It is onboard video
<cumulus> Is there a place I can get you the full name of it?
<Sylphid> cumulus: ati or nvidia
<cumulus> It's some Intel Graphic manager
<cumulus> Neither, it's on-board, no cards
<il12> /leave
<Sylphid> cumulus: what shows up using lspci
<flaccid> cumulus: lscpi or lshw
<Sylphid> lspci
<cumulus> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<flaccid> soz Sylphid
<flaccid> i think you need that extra intel driver thing?
<cumulus> Both of these I think
<cumulus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<cumulus> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<cumulus> Probably
<flaccid> that i915 resolution or something
<cumulus> I would find it on their website?
<flaccid> looking now
<flaccid> this might be it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e . but can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<flaccid> also xrandr -q
<unix_infidel> hmm, too bad firefox doesnt let you pick your DPI anymore
<flaccid> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<zylmak> geex i just deleted the trash ho do i putit back im in dolphin
<flaccid> cumulus: do a sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cumulus> http://pastebin.com/d30e8d879
<cumulus> cumulus@cumulus-laptop:~$ xrandr -q
<cumulus> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<cumulus> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<cumulus>    800x600        61.0*
<cumulus>    640x480        60.0
<flaccid> cumulus: do the command above and when asked select the intel driver
<flaccid> !pastebin | cumulus
<cumulus> Ok
<ubotu> cumulus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> so basically we install and change to intel driver then should have the other resolutions available
<cumulus> I didn,t think this was large, sorry
<cumulus> I pastebinned the xorg.conf if you still need it
<flaccid> above 3 lines apparently is flood
<flaccid> anyway see how you go
<il12> ok, question. on Kopete, from the LiveCD while I am letting the installer resize a partition on my external HDD to install Kubuntu onto it, it crashes whenever I try and sign into MSN.
<cumulus> I did apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel; - and it asks me if I want to install a pack, or keep my version
<flaccid> um install i think
<il12> can I install using the LiveCD? I know it won't be there when I shutdown...
<flaccid> yeah thats what the install shortcut is for on the desktop w/ livecd
<il12> I mean install something like Pidgin
<flaccid> yeah you can install, but its not persistant, it will be gone on reboot
<flaccid> its basically loading it into ram
<il12> I'm already letting the resizing partition part of the Kubuntu installer take forever on my external HDD........... hasn't even moved off of 0%
<il12> Ok. ty
<flaccid> hmm i guess there could be a problem then. is there anything going crazy cpu wise in top or ksysguard?
<il12> brb
<cumulus> It asks me the video bus now
<cumulus> There,s PCI:0:2:0 already written, and I can edit it
<flaccid> just enter on that
<flaccid> enter on anything you don't know that needs to be changed. the only thing you probably need to change is driver to "intel"
<flaccid> and desired resolution if it asks
<cumulus> Should it use framebuffer?
<cumulus> Ok
<flaccid> um press enter. yes or no is ok, probably needs to be on or off for intel i can't recall
<lnxkde> guys I am having a problem with firefox, It is slow as hell, and frezees to much when tinking ) I dont get this when I use kubuntu 386) I am using Kubuntu amd64
<nide1571> low
<nide1571> hello
<flaccid> howdy
<cumulus> Ok, setup completed
<cumulus> Restart X?
<flaccid> ok now goto kdm and restart X from menu or do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart from a tty once logged out
<cumulus> tty is ctrl+alt+F1?
<flaccid> yep
<ardchoille> cumulus: yes
<cumulus> So, I log off my session, press these keys and do the command you said?
<ardchoille> cumulus: There are 6, ctrl+alt+f1 for tty1, ctrl+alt+f2 for tty2, etc
<cumulus> Oh ok
<flaccid> cumulus: yeah and if kdm doesn't come back, do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then run startx manual and see the problem in the output
<cumulus> I'm scared ^
<cumulus> ^^*
<cumulus> You scare the noob out of me with all those commands
<ardchoille> hehe
<flaccid> hehe. its funny when you help a friend remotely fixing their video and you do this and ask them 'is that better'
<flaccid> via ssh..
<cumulus> Hahaha
<ardchoille> flaccid: lol
<cumulus> Ok, I,ll take a breath and try
<cumulus> it
<flaccid> the reaction is usually. thats perfect or its gone all weird! try again heh
<cumulus> Thank you verry much, hope it'll work =)
<cumulus> Or "It's all black now"? =)
<flaccid> yeah me too, i hope so. still you should of been able to get more res with the vesa driver i would of thought, but maybe im wrong
<cumulus> Well, it asked me to select resolutions
<flaccid> yeah so do what i mentioned above
<cumulus> But they were pre-selected
<Sylphid> anyone know how i can fix a flash drive so it is usable again..... i dont care about the data currently on it
<flaccid> Sylphid: qtpared
<flaccid> or fdisk via cli
<Solifugus> Has anyone experienced any problems upgrading to gutsy (via adept?)
<flaccid> qtparted i mean sorry
<Gidean> Hello all...
<cumulus> flaccid: you<re a genious =D
<Gidean> This may sound rediculous but is it possible to contract a computer virus from image files?
<flaccid> serious?
<cumulus> The only thing is that when I go in a tty, my screen simply closes up
<flaccid> Gidean: depends what you did with the image files
<flaccid> simply closes up?
<cumulus> But there was an option in the programm that handles the session to restar X, forgot the program name
<flaccid> cumulus: sorry mate um i think its ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to tty for X
<flaccid> restarting kdm restarts X basically
<cumulus> Yeah, I used ctrl+alt+F7 to come back
<Gidean> I downloaded a .zip file of osx backgrouds for a gnome box from some wierd website.
<cumulus> Because F1 was just closing the screen
<Dragnslcr> Gidean- if there's a bug in the program that's rendering the image, yes it's possible
<flaccid> ok so you all good cumulus ?
<flaccid> cumulus: not sure what you mean, but sounds like its fixed
<cumulus> Now yep, except that the tty don,t work for me.  Do I need them in my life^
<Gidean> suddenly these white vector lines began appearing on the screen
<Gidean> and the panel is all messed up
<flaccid> cumulus: um no you don't usually need them. sometimes it can be a pain on some systems to go between which is weird. sometimes on old systems have to hold down the ctrl+alt+whatever a bit
<cumulus> Ah, that<s possible
<Dragnslcr> Gidean- could just be a bug in X and/or KDE. Tried restarting X?
<Sylphid> flaccid: qtparted isnt recognizing the device any other ideas?
<Gidean> thought it might be a bug in X so I rebooted, no fix
<cumulus> Hm, nope, it really closes my screen =) Even the power light turns off
<flaccid> Sylphid: check dmesg and sudo cat /var/log/syslog and also sudo fdisk -l
<Dragnslcr> Gidean- I dunno, unless a driver got corrupted somehow
<flaccid> cumulus: im not sure what you mean or the problem. perhaps a reboot will fix, see if you can just login from kdm and be normal..
<Gidean> I ran dpkg to reconfigure the display...no dice
<cumulus> What happens is.  If I type ctrl+alt+F1, the screen closes.  When I hit ctrl+alt+F7, the graphics come back, it is just that
<cumulus> And damnit I think my keyboard got configured as a US keyboard now in the X configuration, but I will look in the options for that
<Sylphid> flaccid: it shows the device connected in dmesg and syslog but not fdisk -l
<Gidean> what other driver could have been corrupted?
<flaccid> cumulus: thats how its meant to be? X runs on a tty which is separate. im not if there is a problem
<sat_> after installing kubuntu, i chose kde as my default desktop manager. How can I change it to Gnome?
<flaccid> Sylphid: maybe its broken or something. even if its unformatted the disk should appear in fdisk -l via usb mass storage
<flaccid> sat_: install the package ubuntu-desktop
<fildo> flaccid: hi !
<flaccid> heya fildo
<Sylphid> ight thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<fildo> !flaccid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaccid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fildo> aww
<maduser> hey
<_Angelus_> morning
<maduser> don't make ubutu work harder then he allready has to
<sat_> flaccid: i already had ubuntu. i installed kubuntu. i've both now. the default one is kde now. i wanna change it.
<maduser> download the gnome desktop
<maduser> through adept
<_Angelus_> i made a fresh kubuntu install, and its giving me some weard dcopserver error when ever i try to press the "Administrator" button in system settings, and its not giving me root privilidges
<_Angelus_> any help?
 * Gidean thinks kde is WAY better
<Gidean> couldn't resist :)
<cumulus> I'm not sure of how to explain that.  When I go on the tty7 (X), it works fine, I have my screen and everything.  But when I go on tty1 to 6, I don't get a console, I get a black screen
<arrrghhh> what's the quickest dirtiest way to find which version of ubuntu is on this livecd?  the iso i downloaded said 7.10, but after installing it on my destkop adept is doing a dist-upgrade to 7.10... i don't get it.
<Dragnslcr> arrrghhh- there was a bug in Adept when 7.10 was released
<arrrghhh> i'm running the same livecd on my laptop now, and all i'm finding is the version of kde it's using, nowhere the version of ubuntu
<arrrghhh> oh yea?
<Dragnslcr> It keeps saying a new version is available even though there isn't
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a
<maduser> I had a problem when i did the dist upgrade
<arrrghhh> thanks, beautiful.
<flaccid> sat_: you simply select the default from kdm or gdm and it should save that default when you choose it from the menu
<maduser> so i got a cd and did a freash install
<arrrghhh> so i should stop the dist-upgrade?
<maduser> all i'm saing is that it did not work for me
<maduser> I had to do a new install
<flaccid> cumulus: i understand. thats weird how your init tab is doing that. hmm i guess you could google it
<arrrghhh> i just did a new install...
<cumulus> Bah, I can live without tty for now, when it'll be urgent I will check =0
<cumulus> =)*
<flaccid> cool
<cumulus> Um, out of curiosity, where did you find the informations for the driver? Because I think I need one for my sound too
<flaccid> um google and the ubuntu wiki <-- the two places to search and check with first before irc :)
<flaccid> i also had knowledge that intel is like this heh
<sat_> flaccid: right. I chose kdm. i want to change it to gdm. I don't know how I can get that window. I've been looking for it for 2 hours
<cumulus> Alright, I'll check there in the future, save you some time =)
<flaccid> sat_: you could ask #ubuntu, i can't remember how you are meant to switch between the two.
<sat_> flaccid: sure. thanks.
<flaccid> sat_: did you google or search the wiki on this?
<sat_> flaccid: no. i'll try that.
<flaccid> lots of results on that as well eg. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95275
<flaccid> sat_: i just did a search like http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=change+kdm+to+gdm+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<wubba> I have a wireless USB ethernet that won't connect to the network.  It shows that it is enabled.  I checked the USB settings and Linux can see the correct card.
<sat_> flaccid: thanks. appreciate it.
<flaccid> np
<Sylphid> cumulus: the tty's will be back to normal after a reboot
<wubba> Any ideas?
<flaccid> !wireless | wubba
<ubotu> wubba: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> did you check the support of the card, wubba does it come up in ifconfig at least?
<flaccid> (or ifconfig -a)
<cumulus> Sylphid: Okie, gracias
<cumulus> The wiki is http://wiki.kubuntu.com ?
<wubba> THe card is supported - I didn't do an ifconfig - but I checked the NETWORK SETTINGS - it enabled it but it isn't pulling an IP.
<flaccid> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<wubba> let me try the ifconfig
<flaccid> or http://wiki.kubuntu.org
<cumulus> This wiki is more about the team who did kubuntu or I misslooked?
<flaccid> everything is there. you just search basically
<cumulus> Alright
<flaccid> its a topic based system thats collab
<sat_> flaccid: i could change it to gdm. thanks.
<flaccid> np
<unix_infidel> hmm, can someone tell me why i cant press backspace and go back in firefox?
<flaccid> i wish i could unix_infidel
<unix_infidel> lol
<unix_infidel> i just spent the last oh....2 hours configuring linux.
<unix_infidel> and i'm not even half way done :-)
<flaccid> ouchy
<unix_infidel> but i'm going from scratch with ubuntu-server so i guess i deserve it.
<flaccid> ouchy choice for server hehe
<flaccid> well i can't talk i still got one here, but i guess its for testing. too lazy to change it to freebsd heh
<unix_infidel> is there anyway to generate an xmodmap?
<cumulus> Quick question: How can I access my other hard-drive partitions under KDE?
<flaccid> !mount | cumulus
<ubotu> cumulus: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> oops wrong one
<flaccid> !fstab | cumulus
<ubotu> cumulus: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flaccid> !ntfs | cumulus
<ubotu> cumulus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Breetai> I messed something up with compiz i.e. no window decorations and no keyboard input. Does anyone know how to delete all of the compiz settings out of a user account
<cumulus> It's already mounted
<maduser> I don't think an unistall will do....
<flaccid> goto like storage media in konqueror or dolphin, cumulus
<cumulus> Ok, because on gnome it's on the desktop, so I was wondering what the location was for kde =)
<cumulus> Gracias mister
<cumulus> Thanks for everything.  I think I,ve got my quota for today =)
<flaccid> cumulus: you can enable that in kde as well by going to configure desktop
<flaccid> np cumulus
<cumulus> Happy holidays
<cumulus> Oh, I'll do that right away
<flaccid> cia0
<ganjamaniac> dn3d needs SLI
<kyled185> does anyone know what package supplies SDL-opengl libs?
<biovore> I SDL uses that standard opengl stuff..
<biovore> I think..
<kyled185> biovore, so I assume opengl support would be in the libsdl package
<biovore> libglut3-dev mesa-common-dev freeglut3-dev glutg3-dev
<Greenery> !teamspeak
<ubotu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<biovore> I don't SDL does any actual OpenGL rendering.. Has some calls like init and setup window.. but alot of it is just calls to standard GL libs.
<biovore> (I don't think)
<kyled185> I think you're right, I just wanted to use to to supplement opengl with mice, audio, etc
<biovore> http://lazyfoo.net/SDL_tutorials/index.php <-- some good tutorials on the subject
<kyled185> biovore, that's actually what I'm using, but thanks
<biovore> ok cool.. there setup for linux on that is correct.. they all worked here..
<ganjamaniac> !seen mr. meowagi
<mani213> i have a program with my adept it says its already running but its not
<mani213> so i cant even fetch updates
<mani213> what should i do
<ubu> i think my cd/dvd burner has gone wacko: dmesg= "ide: failed opcode was: unknown" & "hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit"
<ubu> that can't be good, can it?
<flaccid> !adeptxfix | mani213
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptxfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flaccid> maybe that
<mani213> type that in konsole?
<ubu> also: "hdc: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }"
<mani213> !adeptxfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptxfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubu> mani213: you probably have an instance of adept running in the background... check in Ksysguard
<mani213> so i just look for adapt
<mani213> and kill it?
<evjunior09> Can anyone help me with Syncing my iPod Touch to Amarok??
<mani213> still not working
<mani213> adept is acting weird
<maduser> did you do sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<mani213> no what does that do?
<evjunior09> Hello?
<maduser> thats the fix
<maduser> run it in the terminal
<mani213> after i type that
<mani213> do i type in y for yes?
<maduser> yeah
<mani213> thanks
<Mister_Hand> Hi There, when you use a voip like Kphone, do you have to register somewhere for SIP service?
<mani213> i would have never figured that
<maduser> you could have googled it
<Mister_Hand> I hear all this "free" phone call stuff, but don't know anything about it
<maduser> is an easy fix
<maduser> the only "free" phone calls i have ever heard of by means of phreaking
<Mister_Hand> maduser, i see
<Mister_Hand> maduser, it was my understanding you could make free calls over voip
<ardchoille> Is it possible to get google toolbar in kubuntu?
<maduser> download firefox with google tool bar for linux?
<ardchoille> So I have to use firefix and a google toolbar extension?
<maduser> dunno
<maduser> mabe its an add on?
<maduser> like firefox ftp
<homercycles> I'm having problems where Kubuntu keeps removing a DNS server I add as my primary DNS every hour or so. Whenever the internet seemingly fails, I go into System Settings, Network Settings, click Administrator Mode, click on Domain Name System, and enter it again and press Apply. Does anybody know how to force a DNS setting in Kubuntu 7.10?
<dthacker> homercycles: are you using DHCP?
<arrrghhh> wow... so i guess the nvidia 7600gt isn't officially supported?
<homercycles> I quite possible am, from my ADSL router.
<homercycles> Guess I should go and tell it to dish out the DNS for me?
<homercycles> it's a Billion whose internal DNS is slow as sh*te so if I specified my ISP DNS in Windows, it fixed it, but Linux won't remember a manually-added DNS, it seems
<arrrghhh> restricted drivers didn't work, and the 'official' installer has now broken my xorg completely... ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't even get me back to a console that's readable.  it's all the same illegible character.
<mani213> when i download a driver off net how do i install it open it with ark?
<dthacker> homercycles: if your DHCP lease expires, then your /etc/resolv.conf (where your DNS settings live) will be overwritten.
<arrrghhh> does anyone else have the 7600gt?  it's skipped in the 'supported drivers' section of nvidia's website...
<arrrghhh> oh but there it is in the newest software update... so why did it break everything?  shouldn't deleting the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file fix it at least enough to get back into a session?
<arrrghhh> seems the unbreakable X has been broken by my newest gutsy install....
<mani213> how do i update the drivers?
<ardchoille> mani213: which drivers?
<arrrghhh> so i'm getting a "screens found, but none have a usable configuration" error.
<mani213> like graphics card mother board etc
<ardchoille> mani213: If you installed the drivers via the repos, then updating the system will update everything. If you installed the drivers from source or 3rd party packages, it's up to you to update them.
<mani213> so how do i update it with linux do i use adept?
<ardchoille> mani213: Did you install from the repos?
<mani213> repos?
<mani213> you mean sites?
<ardchoille> adept? Synaptic? apt-get?
<ardchoille> mani213: How did you install?
<mani213> i didnt install drivers yet
<mani213> but i wana so what should i do search ati in adept??
<ardchoille> !ati | mani213
<ubotu> mani213: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arrrghhh> ok, i did exactly what the "BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia" instructed me to and it didn't work.  i did what the nvidia website told me to do, and it BROKE the so-called unbreakable X.
<flaccid> when was x deemed unbreakbable lol
<dsmith_> lol
<flaccid> arrrghhh: do you know how to go to a tty?
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<dsmith_> dunno, I have broke it plenty of times
<arrrghhh> 7.10
<arrrghhh> flaccid: tty... no?
<flaccid> arrrghhh: ok check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see the problem of X/kdm not starting
<mrtimbo> hi
<arrrghhh> flaccid: yes i have... "screens found, but none have a usuable configuration"
<arrrghhh> and "failed to load the NVIDIA knernel module"
<flaccid> arrrghhh: ok did you do a kernel upgrade recently? if so you need to reinstall the restricted driver via restricted-manager
<arrrghhh> flaccid: i only have a cli, so i can do that via apt-get right?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> um
<arrrghhh> and this is a fresh install of kubuntu 7.10...
<flaccid> purge and then reinstall any *nvidia* packages would be the easiest way in this case
<arrrghhh> ok
<flaccid> well you might be better to change xorg.conf to use the vesa driver to get into X then use restictd-manager to fix it up and reinstall the restricted driver
<flaccid> and this is nvidia's fault unfortunately
<arrrghhh> yea they support linux... but not very well.
<dsmith_> bad nvidia bad!
<dsmith_> i rather have bad nvidia over horrible ati
<flaccid> this is true. both are BLOBs iirc
<dsmith_> blobs?
<arrrghhh> ja
<arrrghhh> i'll try the restricted driver way, but last time that didn't work either.
<flaccid> binary large objects
<flaccid> yeah but we need to find out why it didn't work...
<flaccid> otherwise you could be beating your head forever against the wall
<flaccid> if it doesn't find the kernel mod then it needs to be reinstalled
<arrrghhh> i don't think i have the restricted driver manager installed
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: You installed from the Kubuntu 7.10 ISO ?
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: System Settings > Advanced tab > Restricted Drivers
<flaccid> ardchoille: i guess thats a kcmdshell thing and the restricted-manager-kde gives the qt frontend. do you know how to call what you just said by a command
<arrrghhh> ardchoille: i don't have that
<arrrghhh> yea, i installed from a 7.10 kubuntu iso
<arrrghhh> it's still on this laptop
<mani213> why do they gata make it so hard to get ati drivers
<unix_infidel> anyone using mesk?
<flaccid> mani213: licensing etc.
<mani213> i tried pasted the comands the site says doesnt work
<unix_infidel> aka the dapper deb?
<flaccid> arrrghhh: if you are sure you don't have it in system settings, install the package restricted-manager-kde . but it should be there
<unix_infidel> i'm essentialyl looking for a foobar2000 clone?
<mrtimbo> what is kubuntu's serial key?
<mrtimbo> jk I was asked this today
<ardchoille> flaccid: kcmshell restricted-manager-kde
<Lynoure> mrtimbo: that's exactly what it is, joke artwork...
<arrrghhh> flaccid: i found the packages that needed to be installed... i purged them earlier.
<ardchoille> arrrghhh: try this from a terminal: kdesu kcmshell restricted-manager-kde
<flaccid> thank you
<ardchoille> flaccid: kcmshell --list
<ardchoille> :)
<flaccid> dang
<flaccid> nice
<ardchoille> flaccid: fyi, kcontrol is gone in kde4, system settings is the default.
<flaccid> ardchoille: unfortunately for that kcmshell command you need restricted-manager-kde package
<ubuntu> hello
<flaccid> ah ok cool thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> flaccid: Isn't that installed by default in 7.10?
<ubuntu> can some one help?
<arrrghhh> flaccid: ok it said computer needs restarter... i went to the menu and hit restart.
<ardchoille> ubuntu: help with what?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: just ask my friend
<flaccid> i believe it when you said the other day ardchoille but it doesn't appear so. need that package. i didn't think it would be duplicated
<flaccid> cool arrrghhh
<ubuntu> i had a windows error
<flaccid> its weird how they didn't make it default considering this is the number 1 problem
<ardchoille> flaccid: iirc, restricted manager is installed with Gutsy
<ubuntu> wehn i start my computer i get "<windows root>\system32\hal.dll is missing or corrupt" and its effecting Ubuntu
<ubuntu> on my system
<arrrghhh> and it kicked me back to a cli login... no gui.  it broke X just like the official nvidia installer did as well.
<flaccid> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<arrrghhh> same error, screens found but none with a usable configuration.
<flaccid> is optional..
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Ubuntu? You should be in #ubuntu but that sounds like a Windows problem
<flaccid> arrrghhh: um yes, but did the nv module error go away.. ?
<flaccid> arrrghhh: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg now then try
<flaccid> otherwise paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look at
<ubuntu> how can i get my system to run at least one operating system without removing anyfiles?
<ardchoille> flaccid: Well, the restricted manager always gets installed with the system here, 11 computers.
<flaccid> ardchoille: didn't on mine and the package is optional. when i removed it i lost it.
<flaccid> ubuntu: what is your actual problem. the answer to your question is have a bootable OS installed.
<ubuntu> never mind
<flaccid> fair enough
<ubuntu> i'll just run off the CD's
<flaccid> whatever that means :o
<flaccid> i wish i could understand peoples vague questions :)
<arrrghhh> after the dpkg-reconfigure and a reboot, i get a "cannot display this configuration" on my monitor...
<flaccid> arrrghhh: [17:51] <flaccid> otherwise paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look at
<flaccid> pastebin that is
<david_J> What packages do I need to install to get konqueror to automount cdrom device?
<arrrghhh> it didn't ask me any questions.
<ardchoille> flaccid: I was just about tho repeat that :)
<david_J> I am running fluxbox cause I have a weak computer..
<flaccid> hehe
<arrrghhh> hrm i do'
<david_J> I like konqueror
<flaccid> david_J: none
<arrrghhh> sorry, didn't mean to hit enter.
<david_J> really
<flaccid> yeah hal looks after that stuff
<david_J> okay I had to re put in the cdrom
<david_J> thanks
<david_J> people in ubuntu were kinda rude... Sorry I couldn't run gnome
<flaccid> cool np
<flaccid> flaccid is going to be pretty drunk soon. ah well heh
<biovore> a drunk flaccid is a happy flaccid
<biovore> :-P
<flaccid> lol, this is true, well usually
<flaccid> ok time for some air. bbs.
<arrrghhh> i got it working... restricted drivers worked 2nd time around.  thanks guys.
<flaccid> np
<evjunior09> Anyone know how to install Gtkpod?
<flaccid> !find gtkpod
<ubotu> Found: gtkpod, gtkpod-aac
<flaccid> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.10-2 (gutsy), package size 695 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<evjunior09> is there a Sudo?
<flaccid> evjunior09: enable universe repos and install via adept or any pkg manager
<flaccid> there is sudo and kdesuo etc.
<flaccid> !root | evjunior09
<ubotu> evjunior09: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<evjunior09> Does anyone know if Gtkpod works with iPod Touch
<execut> hello
<maduser> hi
<evjunior09> Can the iPod Touch work with gtkpod?
<Linux_Galore> evjunior09: yes, but i found amarok is easier
<Linux_Galore> libgpod was updated recently to support the new iPODS
<Linux_Galore> both amarok and gtkpod use the same lib
<michi> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SudoKing> hi, how do you find your current KDE version? :P
<Lynoure> SudoKing: any KDE app, Help -> About KDE
<flaccid> SudoKing: right click the kmenu and goto help | about
<execut> !turkish
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<SudoKing> mmk
<Fatih_Akdeniz> hi
<ubuntu> nakkel
<ubuntu> ?
<jezze|> miten pystyn rekisteröityy?!
<jezze|> kiitoss
<yesdup> Merry Christmas to one and all and thanks to everyone who helped give us Kubuntu it ROCKS!!
<liz> Hi?
<ardchoille> hi liz
<liz> wow was beginning to think it was head in here
<Stalk3r> Anyone know of software to convert a quicktime MP4 file to something I can burn onto a DVD for television viewing?
<liz> dead*
<jussi01> liz: its christmas eve,what do you expect?
<Fatih_Akdeniz> hi
<liz> honestly I had no idea what to expect
<Stalk3r> Oh yeah, Merry Holidays, everyone!
<jussi01> !fi | jezze|
<ubotu> jezze|: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<jussi01> Stalk3r: vlc does it I think.
<Stalk3r> jussi01: thanks
<Stalk3r> I'll try that
<liz> I can't seem to get ndiswrapper1.5 to install
<liz> grrr
<jussi01> liz: whats the issue?
<ardchoille> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<fredo> salut
<fredo> qua
<fredo> stion
<jussi01> !fr | fredo
<ubotu> fredo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> liz: is it for broadcom?
<fredo> merci
<jussi01> :)
<liz> for Atheros AR5007EG
<jussi01> liz: is there not native support for atheros?
<liz> Running Kubuntu 64bit
<liz> not for the 5007
<liz> 5006 yes
<jussi01> liz: ouch
<liz> works beautifully on my Asus F3KA-A1
<ardchoille> !search ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: ndiswrapper
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<liz> not so much on my Asus F3KA-X2
<liz> Trying to get the wireless in Kubuntu working before my sister (Liz) leaves for arizona later today
<liz> I'm Isaac btw, sorry I didn't mention it earlyier
<liz> unfortunately my Linux skills leave something to be desired
<liz> to take it from the top:
<liz> I'm working from this guide
<liz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread?t=512828
<tjeerd> Hello, I have a (beginners) question: What is the usual directory where shared files for all users on the same machine are stored?
<TimS> Is there a gui bootsplash changer?
<liz> I downloading the latest version by pasting: wget http://wifix.sourceforge.net/software.php?title=ndiswrapper into the console
<tjeerd> (For instance: music, video's, pictures etc available to all users)
<liz> extracted the archive: tar xvf ndiswrapper-1.5.tar.gz
<liz> ran this command: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<flaccid> tjeerd: there is no such thing
<faolan> okay, how usable is KDE4 in the Kubuntu repos?
<flaccid> usable enough
<liz> changed to the ndiswrapper directory: cd ndiswrapper-1.5
<liz> ran: sudo make uninstall
<jussi01> liz: ndiswrapper 1.9 is in the repos...
<faolan> then i guess i'll give it a shot
<liz> ok
<jussi01> liz: the broadcom instuctions tell you how to get it
<giuseppe> hi, how can I mount NFS partition?
<jussi01> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<faolan> broadcom is a dissapointment. i mean how hard can it be to make hardware that is standards compatible?
<jussi01> !ot | faolan
<ubotu> faolan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> its never a matter of difficulty. open and standard is easier :) well usually
<liz> investigating -- I thought the latest version was 1.51....
<flaccid> well it relates to kubuntu definately
<tjeerd> OK, thanks for the info flaccid. Is there a standard that people use for sharing files locally?
<hrm> hallo.....
<flaccid> !samba | tjeerd
<ubotu> tjeerd: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> de facto standard yes
<flaccid> local on lan i assume you mean
<Stalk3r> Wow, vlc look slike kaka
<Stalk3r> looks like*
<tjeerd> But I wanna share files on a local kubuntu machine, not between Linux and Windows.
<flaccid> !perms | tjeerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> !permissions
<faolan> never was a fan of VLC there's some program like Cocaine or Kaffeine that I like to use that works good for video
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jussi01> tjeerd: just make the folder and files accessable by all
<faolan> for audio it's Amarok
<Xcell> lol cociane
<flaccid> tjeerd: so depending on the source, its file permissions that let other users access files
<pag> giuseppe, are you trying to mount NFS (network file share) or NTFS ("windows filesystem") ?
<flaccid> !nfs | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Stalk3r> Kaffeine and KMplayer view the file just fine but Vlc doesn't and I need to convert it to another format in order to burn it to DVD for the TV
<tjeerd> OK, than I'll just create a user "share" that has the shared files with access 777
<Stalk3r> and of course I use Amarok for audio. ;)
<faolan> Xcell: it's been a long day. 9 hours in a wal-mart kills brain cells
<Xcell> lol
<jussi01> Stalk3r: try avidemux
<Xcell> I know
<Stalk3r> jussi01: ok, thanks, I'll try that
<Xcell> merry xmas
<ardchoille> hi Xcell
<Xcell> hi ardchoille
<Xcell> happy holiday ardchoille
<hrm> FLZ HELP ME.. Need configuration SQUID & DANSGUARDIAN
<hrm> FLZ HELP ME.. Need configuration SQUID & DANSGUARDIAN
<ardchoille> Xcell: Right back at ya :)
<flaccid> hrm: lots on google for that. don't repeat
<Xcell> gotta run. talk later.
<faolan> well i'm off to bed. gotta snooze.
<liz> well got ndiswrapper working
<jussi01> liz: :)
<liz> uninstalled it in adept and then reinstalled it
<liz> now to try the driver......
<risto> How could i restore the default font settings ?
<liz> I *really* hope after typing: ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf, getting 20+ forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64 was ok.
<flaccid> seeyas
<Stalk3r> jussi01: it's a beautiful thing, thanks so much, Happy Holidays!
<liz> well "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" yielded this the first time around "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory"
<liz> so I ran "sudo depmod -ae"
<liz> now I get "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<liz> I head Microsoft and cohorts whispering into my ear to install Windows
<Hamra> liz: close your head then, its evil's sound
<giuseppe> ubotu: Sorry for late answer... I wanna mount NTFS windows partition
<pag> giuseppe, local partition, or is it shared over internet?
<jussi01> !bot > giuseppe
<giuseppe> pag: local partition
<giuseppe> I was reading @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<pag> giuseppe, a command " sudo fdisk -l " will list your partitions. could you tell, which device ( /dev/sd* ) do you want to mount?
<kolja> hi all Q: installing kde4 on ma ubuntu+kde i got errors: package (examples kdebase-runtime-data vs kde4addons-data) create same files (ex. renaudiodlg.desktop) generating a broken pipe in dpkg
<pag> !ntfs | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<liz> ok I'm going to Windows(XP) now.  At least it works there.
<giuseppe> pag: dev/sda1
<noaXess> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jussi01> !brokenkde4 | kolja
<ubotu> kolja: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<liz> maybe when I sister gets back from Vacation I'll try again, but I am WAY past tired of farking aroung in Kubuntu with the WiFi.
<pag> giuseppe, ok. please, pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  ) your /etc/fstab  (you can view it with command: cat /etc/fstab )
<pag> giuseppe, and remember to give link to your paste ;)
<kolja> ubotu: thnx.. i'm doing it
<kolja> ahahah
<risto> How could i restore the default font settings ?
<giuseppe> pag
<giuseppe> pag: I pasted etc/fstab content... but do u see it?
<pag> giuseppe, you've got to give link to it (in adressbar of your browser)
<ardchoille> I know you can send your username to the clipboard with "dcop klipper klipper setClipboardContents $(whoami)" but that doesn't work with $(cat /etc/fstab)
<giuseppe> pag: sorry, be patiente please :).... I opened this link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and now I have to paste
<giuseppe> pag: etc/fstab content in text field?
<ardchoille> giuseppe: yes
<giuseppe> pag: done... and now
<ardchoille> giuseppe: Now give us the link that pastebin gave you so we can see what you pasted
<pag> giuseppe, copy text from your adressbar ( the one which reads http://.... ) and paste that link in here
<giuseppe> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49466/
<giuseppe> pag: ohhh, great toll this pastebin... useful
<noaXess> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<giuseppe> pag: are u able to see it?
<pag> giuseppe, first do the following command " sudo mkdir /media/windows " then press alt+f2 and type " kdesudo kate /etc/fstab "  then copy that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49467/ line to the end of the file (start a new line) and save the file
<pag> giuseppe, yup. saw it perfectly :)
<pag> then, the command " sudo mount -a " should mount that parition, and you will be able to see its contents
<giuseppe> pag:
<giuseppe> pag: done, and noe mount -a?
<pag> giuseppe, yes
<giuseppe> pag: great... you were right
<giuseppe> pag: but strange, I follow I similar giude
<giuseppe> pag: but probably I was wrong about etc/fstab content
<slow-motion> hallo
<pag> hello slow-motion :-)
<slow-motion> hi pag
<giuseppe> pag: sorry, but now I will be able to see NTFS partition also @ next restart?
<pag> giuseppe, yes :-)
<ardchoille> giuseppe: You should if it's in /etc/fstab
<giuseppe> pag: ok, I see... Thanks
<pag> giuseppe, also, if you want write acces to that partition, you could install ntfs-3g  and change ntfs to ntfs-3g on that fstab line
<ardchoille> pag: isn't ntfs writing a feature of the kernel now?
<pag> ardchoille, I'm not quite sure actually :S I never tried to write ntfs myself
<giuseppe> pag: oh... thanks
<sjck> Somehow Safely remove of my new mp3player doesnt work alright http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/24010/ can anyone help? : (
<sjck> Is there no way that I can force to remove safely, so the files stay on the mp3player?
<florent> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<florent> it's ok
<SSJ_GZ> sjck: Typing "sync" at a command-prompt should do the trick.
<blackrose> hello
<blackrose> is anybody here?
<JohnFlux> nobody
<blackrose> ohh
<blackrose> wassup?
<jussi01> blackrose: can we help?
<blackrose> no thanks, everything's working fine on my Kubuntu system :)
<jussi01> :)
<blackrose> but thankyou anyways :)
<blackrose> i love this OS :D
<rothchild> "no thanks, everything's working fine on my Kubuntu system :)"  Don't you just hate it when that happens ;-)
<jussi01> hehe
<rothchild> I can help you break some stuff if you;re looking for something to do?
<blackrose> :D
<blackrose> yadadaaaa :D
 * jussi01 breaks rothchild 
<blackrose> maybe hmmm deleting the /usr/bin directory? :)
<rothchild> oww!
<blackrose> :D
<blackrose> hey aahm merry christmas dudes :D
<jussi01> come on, Kubuntu SUPPORT!!! ... not "how to break kubuntu in 60 seconds"
<blackrose> :D
<rothchild> have you got your windows disk ready blackrose ;-)
<blackrose> yeah :) with Vista :D
<blackrose> but i dunn use it :D
<blackrose> i prefer kubuntu :D
<hungrymouse> anyone know if there's a decent japanese IME for kubuntu?
<jussi01> hungrymouse: IME?
 * jussi01 hates acronyms
<hungrymouse> jussi01: input method editor i believe. basically you type in english letters and it converts them into kana for you
<Hamra> in one week, i've got 3 people giving me their laptops to remove vista and put XP on them! unfortunatly, none of them wanted to hear the slightest mention of linux no matter what! why are ppl so scared of it?
<hungrymouse> Hamra: install linux and skin it to look like xp. they wont notice till they've got hooked.
<jussi01> hungrymouse: ahhh
<hungrymouse> and also, Hamra, people are scared because it's free and... well... unusual. anything free must have problems by many ppls definitions.
<Hamra> lol
<Hamra> firstly, most of them never realize there is OS other than M$, their first question would be "is older or newer than XP? i heard vista is the newest!". and when i mention free, they say, all of them start free, they dont even know what open source is
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hungrymouse> thing about open source is it DOESNT MATTER if you cant understand any of the actual source. the fact that its creator is prepared to release the source means that they're confident that it's not gonna embarrass them.
<jari> hi, I have question about USB mic and drivers
<jussi01> jari: go ahead!
<jari> any advice on what to do in order to get the USB microphone working?
<jari> I have so far only used a basic mic but this is logitech's USB mic
<jussi01> jari: usually they just work - but you need to select it in the program - which program are you using fo mic input? skype?
<jussi01> jari: my logitec works fine.
<jari> audacity
<hungrymouse> jari: in general things seem to work with linux. i'm currently connected to 2 external HDDs and they both say that they are only for use with windows. i didnt even need to download extra drivers xD
<jussi01> jari: one moment while i install audacity and have a look.
<jari> thanks
<homercycles> Does anybody know of any trickery to get the regular expression match working when setting a window-specific setting in KDE for a particular window and matching on the window's title?  I'm trying to remember the window position of the Thunderbird read message window but it keeps loading at the extreme top/right of the screen and it's bugging me to tears :-(
<jussi01> !nickspam > Jezzee|
<homercycles> Regexes I've tried are:    m/\s-\sThunderbird$/    and    " - Thunderbird$"  (I have no idea of the syntax KDE expects, and the "edit" button to edit the regex doesn't work, either)
<pag> jari, Audacity has some problems with arts, so disabling it (kcontrol -> sound -> sound system) might help
<jussi01> homercycles: I beleive you can change it with a gui in system settings -> window behavior
<hungrymouse> jussi01, i think the syntax is !nickspam | Jezzee|
<jussi01> !nickspam > hungrymouse
<hungrymouse> (pipe insted of right triangle)
<jussi01> :)
<ardchoille> :)
<hungrymouse> oh, it sends a pm :P
<hungrymouse> didnt kno that one lol
<homercycles> GUI doesn't load when using the System Settings version of that either, jussi01 :-(
<jari> pag, im unable to find arts from there
<jari> I have krec as well and krecord
<pag> jari, just uncheck "Enable the Sound System"
<pag> jari, oh.. try with them then, instead of Audacity.
<Hamra> what can i do if the title bar of a windows appeared above the screen? i can maximise \ from the taskbar, but i want it "restore", and move it around :S
<jussi01> jari: ok, have you tried Audacity - edit -> preferences - select logitec from there for the recoding device
<jussi01> Hamra: just right click on the item in the task bar and click move
<homercycles> I might go for a centered window placement by default instead of Smart
<jussi01> homercycles: I much prefer that
<homercycles> I would prefer it if Linux could just remember the position of the window and not mess with it, much the same as Windows XP does
<homercycles> I have managed to configure settings for most of my common windows so that they appear in places where I want them, but this Thunderbird message window regex just won't play ball
<jari> jussi01: I was able to select the mic but now audacity says what it cannot open the device
<jussi01> jari: make sure nothing else is using it - like amarok etc
<jari> jussi01: ok there shouldnt be anything using it, the recording was possible while there was no mic before but that should mean the devices are free
<homercycles> I got the regex working if I just type "Thunderbird$" (without the quotes)... getting it to match " - " before the Thunderbird isn't so easy, it seems
<homercycles> \s matches a space, and I didn't think a dash was a special character, but I tried escaping it anyway. Still no match
<jari> should I go with sound system enabled or disabled?
<jari> brb, going to boot
<jussi01> doh
<jussi01> jari: I figured it out
<jari> great
<jussi01> jari: just go to prefs again, and just below the place you select the mic, choose 1 channel -mono
<jari> funny I just did that and now it records but no sound
<jussi01> jari: go to kmix, and make sure mic boost is on, and the mic volume is turned up
<jari> jussi01: I just did that , too, the mic had its own settins there and its now turned up
<jussi01> jari: so is it working now?
<jari> sorry no it isnt
<jussi01> jari: ok, so when you went to kmix, did you select the logitec from the dropå down?
<jari> yep
<jussi01> gah, stupid swedish å
<jussi01> jari: ok, and the little red light for the mic is on?
<jari> its called AK5370 ...
<jari> yes
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> jari: it should just work - try playing with different settings. mine works fine here
<jari> ok thanks so far however
<jussi01> jari: sorri I cpouldnt be more helpful
<jussi01> jari: one more thing to try, type: alsamixer in konsole and play there
<jari> ok thanks
<jari> I wonder if the usb port matters
<jussi01> jari: I doubt it
<jussi01> the fact its recording from the device just tells me it is muted somewhere
<jussi01> jari: check your volumes everywhere
<jari> it shows always usb hw 1,0 in audacity no matter in what port it is so I wonder if linux rechecks the usb
<jussi01> jari: yes, thats corect behaviour
<jari> ok
<jussi01> jari: Im certain its a volume thing - something is muted or not selected somewhere.
<wubuntu> hi, I've a problem during installation of kde4: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu5~gutsy1~ppa3_all.deb
<wubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)   Can anybody help me?
<jussi01> !brokenkde4 | wubuntu
<ubotu> wubuntu: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<wubuntu> ok, I'll try that
<jussi01> :)
<jari> ok thanks for everything
<wubuntu> IT WORKS! THANX and Merry Christmas! :-D
<jussi01> wubuntu: np's :)
<effie_jayx> Hello all I just switched to kubuntu :D
<jussi01> effie_jayx: Cool!
<ardchoille> effie_jayx: Good job!
<jussi01> effie_jayx: do you have some q's for us?
<effie_jayx> jussi01: not yet... I had playd with it for a while... on a live cd
<jussi01> effie_jayx: :)
<effie_jayx> I have used ubuntu for two years
<effie_jayx> so I can get around... I guess :D
<jussi01> effie_jayx: yeps, I remembere you ;)
<effie_jayx> jussi01: really ?
<jussi01> effie_jayx: youve been around in other places I hang out ;)
<effie_jayx> jussi01:  is hter a menu editor i ked
<effie_jayx> I need to leave out the gnome apps from the KDE menu
<jussi01> effie_jayx: right click on the panel -> configure panel -> menus
<ubunturos> I downloaded rfc's from repos. It does not appear in the help menu. where did it go?
<jussi01> ubunturos: what is rfc?
<ubunturos> jussi01: Request For Comments - a standard doc that specifies rules / notes
<florent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49473/
<florent> How install my gaphic card ?
<jussi01> florent: kmenu -> system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers
<_cj> why does the man page formatting in kubuntu suck so bad?  i get lots of strange charactors
<_cj> like a with an accent in perldoc LWP
<wubuntu> ok, next problem::P /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<wubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<wubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-misc-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_all.deb
<wubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-emoticons-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_all.deb
<wubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-style-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb
<wubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_all.deb
<wubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdewallpapers-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_all.deb
<wubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kscreensaver-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb
<wubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SSJ_GZ> wubuntu: Use pastebin in future, please.
<wubuntu> sorry
<jpatrick> !paste > wubuntu
<wubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49475/
<wubuntu> better? :-D
<jussi01> wubuntu: much :)
<wubuntu> allright. any solutions?
<ardchoille> wubuntu: Is that German? It's a beautiful language but many here don't speak it. Can you translate some of that?
<wubuntu> ok, which words should I translate?
<ardchoille> wubuntu: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ? That might help.
<wubuntu> sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49476/
<ardchoille> wubuntu: Ok, looks like you're having trouble with the kde4 stuff
<wubuntu> hmm
<ardchoille> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<ardchoille> That's not it
<ardchoille> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<ardchoille> There it is
<slow-motion> re
<effie_jayx> I just installed kubuntu-desktop, I have removed all kde apps from the gnome menu. now is there a list of apps for kde, I need to sort the KDE system entries  and the GNOME ones
<ardchoille> effie_jayx: Did you know that kde apps run fine in gnome and vice versa?
<wubuntu> yeah, I did that, the installation worked normal - but then I wanted to install kde4artwork and something like this - then I got the same problems
<effie_jayx> ardchoille: I don know that
<effie_jayx> ardchoille:  but I need to sort out the system apps
<wubuntu> but now this command: sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') doesn't work anymore!
<effie_jayx> stuff to configure...
<ardchoille> effie_jayx: Understood, maybe someone can help with that, I don't use gnome
<effie_jayx> I just need to know the kde ones
<wubuntu> hmm, seems that it is a bigger prob...
<wubuntu> no solutions?
<jussi01> wubuntu: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<fernando_> olaaaa
<wubuntu> yep - same errors!
<jussi01> wubuntu: no idea then
<jussi01> !es | fernando_
<fernando_> ay alguien?
<ubotu> fernando_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wubuntu> i cant remove the packages
<wubuntu> so - cant use the package management any more in a proper way...sh**
<jussi01> wubuntu: try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wubuntu> did that: same erros
<jussi01> wubuntu: bleh... not nice
<wubuntu> why I must use a rc2? why i just cannot wait for the final? :-D
<jussi01> wubuntu: try sudo dpkg -r kde4base kde4base-data kdeartwork-emoticons-kde4 kdeartwork-misc-kde4 kdeartwork-style-kde4 kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 kdewallpapers-kde4 kscreensaver-kde4
<wubuntu> hmmm? it says that these packages are not installed???? *confused*
<jussi01> wubuntu: huh?
<wubuntu> what?
<jussi01> wubuntu: ok, I really dont know anymore... go find stdin ... :P
<wubuntu> stdin?
<wubuntu> I installed these pakcages: kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime
<jussi01> wubuntu: stdin did the packages up...
<wubuntu> where can i find?
<jussi01> wubuntu: he is in here if he is online... so you will have to wait...
<wubuntu> allright - thanx for your help
<anakin_> can someone please help me with this problem? ever since I've upgraded to gutsy, i am unable to browse the shares on my xp box.
<anakin_> it gives me "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_TYPE_NOT_GRANTED" error no matter what I do.
<anakin_> here's the smb.conf in case you want to check it out-->> http://rafb.net/p/OXzWho25.html
<jussi01> anakin_: its quite dead atm, so support may be slow in coming.
<jussi01> however, have you googled the error?
<anakin_> yeah, there seems to be a lot of cases. I've tried some of the suggestions i've found on the forums.
<anakin_> the last one i tried included installing printers for unix on my xp box- didnt work that.
<hungrymouse> i just got a load of really odd error messages being thrown from basically all my running applications when i logged on to my comp... something about being unable to find mime-types, and a lot of mention of octet streams. what on earth is it going on about?
<jussi01> hungrymouse: its a present :P
<DreadKnight> xD
<hungrymouse> jussi01, really helpful ><
<jussi01> hungrymouse: you need to be more specific, I was replying "in kind"
<hungrymouse> also its not doing the little preview thing on the icons on the desktop, and when i mouseover a shell script file i got there, it gives me an error message insted of the info box thing.
<schiste> hey. A weird thing happenned to me. When I use alt-tab to switch to another window nothing shows up and I automatically go to the next. Pretty annoying as I can't choose the window I want. Would anyone have an idea why is this happenning? I'm on gutsy without compi or anything alike.
<anakin_> gah! why did i ever upgrade
<marioXXX> hi
<marioXXX> any chance to get flash up and running in Konq on amd64?
<jussi01> !hi | marioXXX
<ubotu> marioXXX: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jussi01> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hungrymouse> jussi01, im being as specific as i can. the full text of the mouseover error thing is: could not find mime type [newline] application/octet-stream
<hungrymouse> i have no idea what a mime type is.
<tekteen> marioXXX: yes
<jussi01> hungrymouse: screenshot ->  imagebin.ca
<tekteen> marioXXX: u can download the tarball and install it
<tekteen> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<schiste> ok solved
 * schiste sighs so stupid
<jussi01> schiste: ??
<hungrymouse> what the... i saved the image and then all the previews came back.... odd.
<marioXXX> tekteen: hmm,  The new version of Flash is incompatible with Konqueror because it requires XEmbed (Launchpad Bug# 174343). 9.0.48.0 is the last version of flash to support Konqueror in its current state.
<hungrymouse> i'll see if it happens again on reboot
<jussi01> hungrymouse: ehhehehehehe
<hungrymouse> jussi01: what you think the problem was?
<tekteen> marioXXX: did not know that
<schiste> jussi01 I solved my own problem and it was just a default parameter not activated
<marioXXX> tekteen: oki
<jussi01> hungrymouse: no idea, its just funny
<drarem> wow, I'm banned from ubuntu
<schiste> I just though about it 1 minute ago :::)
<drarem> don't know what I did besides asking questions all the time
<jussi01> drarem: have you been to #ubuntu-ops to discuss it?
<drarem> no,  ty
<hungrymouse> jussi01: it happened again :(
<wubuntu> could older versions of e.g. amarok, dolphin etc. causes that problems? normally i'm using gnome
<wubuntu> just added some qt-apps
<hungrymouse> jussi01: i screenshotted the first round of errors, when i logged in. what's the url i should upload to?
<jussi01> hungrymouse: imagebin.ca
<hungrymouse> can linux get virusses?
<jussi01> !virus | hungrymouse
<ubotu> hungrymouse: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tekteen> hungrymouse: if u want a virus checker (to check windows in a dual boot) I suggest klamav
<hungrymouse> jussi01: it seems to like stacking the error messages, but here's 2 of them. http://imagebin.ca/view/3Obtfi.html
<hungrymouse> tekteen: my windows partition is clean, and i have mcafee running fine on that when i use it.
<tekteen> hungrymouse: linux will find stuff windows cant
<hungrymouse> tekteen: rly? i'll give that a try when i sort this then. but this isnt a windows virus problem for sure.
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tekteen> hungrymouse: it has to do with the virus activly defending its self
<jussi01> hungrymouse: have you googled the error? there are about 100000000000 entries for it... seems its a very common problem..
<eagles0513875> someone on linux have a virus
<tekteen> eagles0513875: no
<hungrymouse> tekteen: whenever i've had a virus on windows i pulverise its registry stuff first and ask questions later.
<tekteen> nice :-D
<eagles0513875> i have had issues messing with registry
<eagles0513875> reminds me of something i did back on win 98 lol
<hungrymouse> registry hax is fun.
<tekteen> I pulverize windows then ask lator
<eagles0513875> lol
<jussi01> !ot
<eagles0513875> what kinda haxs u do hungry
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tekteen> later *
<eagles0513875> can someone tell me if the netbeanse ide is in the gutsy repo
<jussi01> !info netbeans
<ubotu> Package netbeans does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: apt-cache search netbeans
<hungrymouse> incidentally, jussi01, i've found that if i rename a file, it will sort the error till next restart.
<jussi01> !find netbeans
<ubotu> Found: netbeans5.5, netbeans5.5-doc, netbeans5.5-ja, netbeans5.5-platform, netbeans5.5-platform-ja (and 4 others)
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: i did that but im running feisty atm and its repos have 5.5
<jussi01> eagles0513875: yes it is
<eagles0513875> im slowly working to do a complete dist upgrade
<eagles0513875> jussi01: ty
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Ah, ok
<jussi01> !info netbeabs5.5
<ubotu> Package netbeabs5.5 does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> !info netbeans5.5
<ubotu> netbeans5.5: NetBeans IDE for development of applications in Java. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.5.1-2 (gutsy), package size 67449 kB, installed size 143624 kB
<hungrymouse> ah, i think i know what might have caused the error. i added a file association to link JNLP files to java web start, and that might have upset things./
<jussi01> hungrymouse: thatll do it
<eagles0513875> O_o does that mean they have 5.5 and not 6.0
<jussi01> eagles0513875: correcy
<jussi01> eagles0513875: correct
<eagles0513875> doh
<eagles0513875> how do i go about getting it added to repo
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: /join #ubuntu-motu
<eagles0513875> j/w how does 1 go about creating their own repo
<hungrymouse> jussi01: i've tried the first fix i found. restarting.
<ardchoille> !aptrepo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptrepo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !apt repo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt repo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jussi01> !ppa | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<sigra_> Need help anyone.  I cannot get xine to install on kde using package manager.  it shows xine.  but its GREYED out so i cannot check it to install
<ardchoille> sigra_: xine-ui
<sigra_> apt-get install xine-ui?
<ardchoille> sudo, yes
<sigra_> k trying that..thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<hungrymouse> jussi01: that fix worked. i should have searched to start with, i know, but im not used to finding coherent answers online. i've been using windows till about a week ago.
<jussi01> hungrymouse: google is one of your best friends ;)
<eagles0513875> compared to an ati radeon xpress 200m how much better is an nvidia 6600gt on an nforce4 motherboard would WoW work on it
<sigra_> ardchollie awesome thanks..worked like a charm!
<awen_> sigra_: else i can recommend kmplayer, and it runs with xine as a backend
<sigra_> working now...advice Ardchollie gave me fix my problem..but thank you awen
<effie_jayx> what window decorator does kubuntu use
 * effie_jayx is downloading themes...
<ardchoille> sigra_: :)
<sigra_> have good one guys.  going watch movies now heh
<ardchoille> effie_jayx: If you mean window manager, kde uses kwin
<ardchoille> I have a feeling he'll be back asking about dvdcss2
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: what command do i need to run a .sh file
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: sh file.sh
<eagles0513875> do i just go to the cli and go to the place where its saved and type the name of it
<eagles0513875> im downloading netbeans 6.0 and its got a .sh extension
<effie_jayx> ardchoille:  so can I search for themes for kwin?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: or you can just open a terminal and so: sh /path/file.sh
<eagles0513875> ok
<ardchoille> effie_jayx: Lots of themes here: http://www.kde-look.org/
<eagles0513875> comcast rocks. internet where i am t school in europe stinks
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: If that netbeans .sh file is an installer, you may need to use sudo
<eagles0513875> ok
<effie_jayx> ardchoille:  that's where I'm at...
<eagles0513875> im guessing it is
<eagles0513875> ive never installed netbeans from a download before
<effie_jayx> it reads ... native KDE 3.x... I guess :D
<effie_jayx> guys... 45 minutes into Kubuntu... and loving it...
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: its saying command not found
<eagles0513875> glad to see a new convert
<tekteen> eagles0513875: try bash instead of sh
<Brick> first 45 minutes r easy
<Brick> :-)
<Nakkel> How do I enable propietary Flash on a fresh Gutsy install? The package flashplugin-nonfree doesnt seemt to install any .so files anywhere?
<eagles0513875> welcome to the world of kubuntu and linux effie_jayx
<DreadKnight> effie_jayx: i was annoyed by kde, loved gnome, but my hdd got broken one day.. and was running ubuntu from live cd... one day i scrathed the cd by accident.. was my last one... and i only had old version of kubuntu ... i started loving it xD
<tekteen> !flashissue | Nakkel
<ubotu> Nakkel: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<eagles0513875> i love the 64bit version i cant go back to 32 bit after going 64
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875: I have used ubuntu for quite a while. and I decided to give kubuntu a whack... and it is kicking ass...
<DreadKnight> Nakkel: it's broken . i heard it got fixed in alpha 2 (hardy), but it should work with swiftfox or firefox
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: i hate to say it but kde is much better then gnome im sry to say
<eagles0513875> i love how lil ram kubuntu uses and how fast the 64bit data throughouhput is
<Nakkel> tekteen, DreadKnight: Ok thanks, will check those out.
<eagles0513875> j/w anyone play WoW on here
<eagles0513875> i need to start getting on the debugging band wagon lol
<eagles0513875> only problem is i only know java lol
<eagles0513875> im currently learning it
<eagles0513875> has anyone tried kubuntu on a solid state drive
<tekteen> eagles0513875: only on a flashdrive
<zorglu_> q. im about to buy a computer and would like to check the compatibility of the graphic card driver, where should i look ?
<ardchoille> zorglu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<eagles0513875> tekteen: how does that work
<zorglu_> ardchoille: ok looking
<tekteen> eagles0513875: what do u mean?
<ardchoille> zorglu_: Which card is it?
<eagles0513875> tekteen: how did u manage to install it on there
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<tekteen> I followed a guide. forgot which one
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> lol
<zorglu_> ardchoille: various alternative are possible. may be 'nvideo8600gt' or 'nvideo8600gs' or 'ati hd2400pro' or 'ati x1250'
<awen_> zorglu_: what gfx card?
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  what's the minimum ram aceptable for kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> 320mb if u want a decent working desktop
<eagles0513875> if not i think 64mb i could be wrong let me double check
<_cj> where do core files go on ubuntu?
<zorglu_> awen_: ardchoille: none of which is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<tekteen> _cj:which core files?
<ardchoille> zorglu_: Have a look here for vid card driver how to's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> ardchoille: ok looking
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<eagles0513875> take a look at that
<_cj> tekteen: a program i'm writing just cored but theres no core file in pwd
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: u need a min of 320mb for a fully functional desktop
<eagles0513875> more never hurts in all honesty the more u have the better the performance
 * tekteen does not understand _cj
<_cj> tekteen: which part isn't clear?
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875: ahhh cool
 * awen_ remember running kubuntu feisty on his old laptop with 192 mb ram
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: y u ask u got an older system u wanna put it on
 * tekteen thinks this is beyond him
<_cj> tekteen: on most operating systems when a program cores it leaves a core dump in the current working directory
<_cj> tekteen: on ubuntu it doesn't
<eagles0513875> and urs didnt cj
<zorglu_> ardchoille: do you haveanother link where i could know which card is supported. in ati and/or nvidia.
<tekteen> _cj: it leaves it somewhere
<eagles0513875> zorglu_: avoid ati
<_cj> tekteen: so i gathered. the question is where?
<tekteen> _cj: maybe in a sub dir of /var
<zorglu_> eagles0513875: yep i heard this one before. i will :)
<eagles0513875> zorglu_: i have to say though in gutsy its improved
<tekteen> I will look
<awen_> zorglu_ and eagles0513875, at least until we get a decent open source driver
<eagles0513875> zorglu_: all i had to do when i first logged in check the drivers i want installed my video card and broadcom wifi card worked out of th ebox after restart
<ardchoille> zorglu_: For nvidia: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<tekteen> _cj: maybe /var/crash
<eagles0513875> awen_: lol true i have to say for me gutsy has been a blessing
<zorglu_> eagles0513875: what is the model of your graphic card ?
 * tekteen does not program much
<zorglu_> ardchoille: thanks looking
<eagles0513875> zorglu_: in my laptop ati radeon xpress 200m integrated. in the desktop im on its a pci-e 6600gt
<zorglu_> eagles0513875: ok
<awen_> eagles0513875: i actually wish me back to my old laptop with an ati radeon 9600... they worked well with the open source driver
<eagles0513875> im working on upgradeing myself from feisty to gutsy to see if it works that way for me
<ardchoille> zorglu_: Don't use ati, I've always had better luck with nvidia cards
<eagles0513875> awen_: what open source driver
<ardchoille> s/Don't/I don't/
<eagles0513875> zorglu_: i agree with ard on that
<awen_> eagles0513875: just the ati/radeon driver
<eagles0513875> prior to gutsy it got really messy for me black listing this moding the xorg.conf file
<eagles0513875> prior to gutsy it got really messy for me black listing this moding the xorg.conf file
<tekteen> ardchoille: I have been fine with ati cards
<awen_> right now i have an x300 still using the ati/radeon driver... but performance is just poor
<eagles0513875> tekteen: lol ur probably one in a million
<eagles0513875> awen_: i have noticed that once i patch world of warcraft
<zorglu_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html <- ok nvideo 8600gt is supported
<eagles0513875> prior to patching it works fine then after fps really drops
<eagles0513875> its kinda funny though in the past ive noticed that card maxed out at 30fps in WoW
<eagles0513875> no i get sometimes with the latest ati drive bout 50fps
<tekteen> eagles0513875: I was fine with ati cards before the restrict. driver manager
 * awen_ agrees with tekteen... been using kubuntu it with 4 different ati cards now, without any large problems
<hungrymouse> a friend of mine uses ati with (as far as i know) no problems.
<hungrymouse> (on kubuntu)
<tekteen> eagles0513875: I got a new card before the manager came out
<eagles0513875> lucky my laptop i have had huge problems
<awen_> but avoid fglrx if you can :)
<tekteen> eagles0513875: now I have gotten lazy :-D
<eagles0513875> ya had to use this wiki mod the xorg.conf black list fglrx and only god knows what else i had to do to enable direct rendering
<eagles0513875> tekteen: we all have
<eagles0513875> tekteen: im hoping to get better performance out of my 6600gt
<eagles0513875> brb guys going to restart after updating my machine
<tekteen> eagles0513875: I am thinking of becoming a traitor and try gentoo.
<tekteen> trying*
<eagles0513875> tekteen: lol dont make me hunt u down lol
<DreadKnight> eagles0513875: i once tried fedora (werewolf) and got dissapointed
<eagles0513875> DreadKnight: ive tried so many form suse 9 and 10 10 the 64 bit they r just resource  hogs
<tekteen> DreadKnight: i used fedora before ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ive even tried fedora and solaris
<eagles0513875> !xid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> brb guys
<DreadKnight> xD
<tekteen> eagles0513875: I have tried all distros known to the world :-)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i cant use anythign else
<DreadKnight> tekteen: kubuntu ownz ye all!
<tekteen> eagles0513875: I once tried gentoo
<eagles0513875> kool
<tekteen> eagles0513875: could not get it installed :-D
<DreadKnight> kool xD
<eagles0513875> hahaha
<eagles0513875> i need to start working on developing a spin off clustering system based on kubuntu
<tekteen> eagles0513875: I think I am smarter know
<tekteen> now*
<eagles0513875> lol ya not vry many good clustering distros out ther e
<eagles0513875> i have tried so many different ones
<eagles0513875> they all sux
<eagles0513875> brb
<tekteen> by guys
<tekteen> bye*
<DreadKnight> bye :)
<kadargo> hy kubuntus.... i got the known issue with updating libqt3-mt in gusty..... anybody knows a solution ?
<hrbsky> ??????
<kadargo> are the ???s for me ?
<kadargo> ;)
<fudus> is there a way of changing the mouse wheel setting to "whole pagE" like windows?
<eagles0513875> im back
<awen_> fudus: you can change the number of lines in the system settings
<eagles0513875> damn java based ide's
<kadargo> okkk....... it seems that nobody cares...
<DreadKnight> kadargo: give more details
<eagles0513875> what i miss
<ardchoille> kadargo: Or maybe the folks who are looking at their screen right now don't have a solution
<awen_> eagles0513875: no, you miss a lot of ram if you have them :)
<fudus> awen_: I can only set it to 12
<eagles0513875> awen_: i know lol. i have no choice i have to do this java course as part of my degree
<fudus> How can I set it huigher?
<awen_> eagles0513875: but have you tried installing the netbeans 6 tarball manually in your home directory?
<dondon10101984> its a known prob.... its also in the kubuntu.com forum
<dondon10101984> but nobody seems to care about
<eagles0513875> awen_: lol ya i have it installed but it would be nice to have in repos as well
<_cj> eagles0513875: why do you need an IDE?
<jtt> any ideas why the speaker has disappeared from the tray?
<awen_> eagles0513875: i did that with netbeans 5.5 when it wasn't in the archives
<eagles0513875> _cj: i use it for java and which is part of the degree im studing for
<eagles0513875> awen_: i have it installed lol
<nosrednaekim> jtt: run "kmix"
<DreadKnight> jtt: alt + space and type kmix
<_cj> eagles0513875: i did all the c and java on my degree just in vim
<jtt> thanks guys will try it
<eagles0513875> i like net beans
<_cj> eagles0513875: bloat
<awen_> time to wrap up some gifts
<fudus> now way of setting it higher than 12? :/
 * awen_ wishes everyone a merry christmas
<eagles0513875> i have to say having it on a 64bit os and with plenty of ram
<eagles0513875> merry xmas guys
<awen_> fudus: i don't think so... if you are lucky there is a xorg.conf setting for it
<eagles0513875> _cj: on windows maybe on a 64bit os not really
<effie_jayx> I just tried installing kubuntu and I get this error ata1.00: execption Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<dondon10101984> ok.... see ya later folks thanks for the help... merry X-mas
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: ouch, this is on boot?
<effie_jayx> nosrednaekim:  yep
<jtt> thanks speaker back in tray, now how do i test the mic input
<etfb> effie_jayx: Disk problem, perhaps?  Are you sure your hard disk is stable and bug-free?
<_cj> eagles0513875: bloat is bloat no matter what arch you run it on
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: try booting with the "ide=nodma" option
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: i was getting those too on an older machine which i wanna put kubuntu on
<effie_jayx> nosrednaekim:  I install ... but doesn't boot
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  how dod you go about it
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: oh... you mean its alreaDY INSTALLED?
<effie_jayx> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> sorry, caps lock
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: lol i got my newer machine instead nosrednaekimhad a good idea bout no dma ill have to try it
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: well, you can still add that boot option
<effie_jayx> nosrednaekim:  where ... grub?
<master_> kubuntu is the best OS
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: yes, press "e" to edit the boot entry...
<nosrednaekim> then "b" toboot it
<etfb> join #ada
<etfb> (Oops, sorry.  Wanted to go see a channel I was told was REALLY nasty...)
<eagles0513875> in order to be an motu what programming languages should one know
<eagles0513875> etfb: TMI
<effie_jayx> nosrednaekim:  which do I edit
<effie_jayx> kernel ... initrd ... quiet?
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: kernel
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: well, really, you just add that to the end.
<effie_jayx> ok
<etfb> eagles0513875: Not THAT kind of nasty!  Ada is a programming language.  Someone mentioned on a blog that it was rather unpleasant to newbies, and I thought (since it's quiet here) I'd see if they were right.  But I digress.
<eagles0513875> etfb: sry dude i didnt know it was a programming language
<etfb> eagles0513875: Nobody does any more.  Be grateful you never tried it.  It makes Java look brief.
<eagles0513875> etfb: lol speaking of java im learning it as part of my degree
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  same problem
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: do u have a floppy drive hooked up or not
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: an internal one
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  I do have a floppy drive
<etfb> eagles0513875: Good luck.  I recommend learning Python at the same time as an antidote.  Any time you find yourself writing a forty-seven page function just to scratch yourself, you can implement it in Python in three lines to remind yourself that you're still a Real Programmer.
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: do u use it
<eagles0513875> etfb: lol next on my list to learn is c++
<eagles0513875> or python not sure which. found a free online book which ill probably start going through ovr the summer
<eagles0513875> the upgrading to gutsy x64 begins as we speak3
<eagles0513875> shouldnt take me that long to download ovr 800 pkgs lol
<etfb> eagles0513875: It's a good idea to branch out. C++ and Java are pretty much the same language, with superficial differences.  Try Forth, Perl, Prolog and Haskell; stretch your brain cells.  (Alternatively, if you hate your brain and want it to suffer, learn COBOL.)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i think ill stretch my brain out wiht developing a java based os which already exists but im curious to try it
<eagles0513875> its jnode.org is the site if anyone is interested
<eagles0513875> i love how i can multitask on a 64bit os
<nosrednaekim> 64 bit or 32 shouldn't make a difference for that.
<intelikey> how does the os alter your ability to multi-task ?
<nosrednaekim> well, windows certainly isn't good for multitasking.
<nosrednaekim> but the architecture certainly shouldn't
<intelikey> are you saying that windows requires too much attention ?
<intelikey> multi-task = walk and chew gum at the same time.
<nosrednaekim> i'm saying that it doesn't have multiple desktops... and other such productivity features.
<nosrednaekim> like cubes ;) ...... just kidding..
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> 32 bit is ok 64bit suxs balls and the only 64bit version that kicks hiney is kubuntu which im running atm
<_cj> eagles0513875: do you mean multithread?
<eagles0513875> no not multithread
<eagles0513875> this is a single core machine an athlon 64 3200+ 2ghz machine with 1gb ram and 160gb sata drive and a killer asus a8nsli premium motherboard
<sivaji> knetwork manager is not working, my syslog file is here http://pastebin.com/f707fdd1 please  help me
<eagles0513875> what would be nice right about now in this machine would be 8gb of pc3200 lol
<eagles0513875> max out the amount of ram my motherboard can handle
<eagles0513875> does anyone have a mac book or book pro
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: no network...
<sivaji> nosrednaekim what
<_cj> i have 16G and 4 x Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) :o
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: its not seeing any networks.
 * nosrednaekim is half-way between with a Turion X2
<sivaji> nosrednaekim i am connected to Airtel ISP network
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: so you are connected but knetwork manager isn't seeing it?
<sivaji> nosrednaekim why
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: why what?
<sivaji> actually it was working fine a few month back ,why its not working now
<sivaji> why its not seeing my network
<sivaji> how to make it to detect my network...
<sivaji> nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: this is wireless right?
<sivaji> nosrednaekim no i am using wired network
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: and you cannot connect? are you on this computer right now?
<sivaji> are that syslog is belong to computer which i am using now
<sivaji> no are*
<sivaji> that syslog is belong to computer which i am using now
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: i'm confused.... can you get on the internet right now  on this computer that you are complaining about?
<sivaji> yes
<sivaji> otherwise i would not be here
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: then what exactly is the problem?
<sivaji> nosrednaekim knetwork manager is not working
<sivaji> it says no active device found
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: as long as your internet is working, why does it matter?
<sivaji> nosrednaekim i want to know much data has been transfers because my download is limited
<nosrednaekim> sivaji: check that with "ifconfig"
<nosrednaekim> or ksysgaurd can even do it I think.
<florent> My resolution is wrong and I can't change it. Xorg.conf looks like ok. Driver too.
<eagles0513875> _cj: u know much bout the linux version of net beans
<tekteen> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tekteen> !resolution
<sivaji> nosrednaekim thanks for your suggestion
<nosrednaekim> beatcha tekteen ;)
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: no I beat u
<nosrednaekim> but you had the wrong tip ;)
<nosrednaekim> or maybe i'm just laggy XD
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: my client says I beat u
<eagles0513875> i didnt know net beans did uml as well as c++ and all that jazz
<tekteen> lag
<florent> ...
<intelikey> tekteen it must be your lag.   i show nosrednaekim listed first  ;/
<eagles0513875> !offtopic |tekteen nosrednaekim
<ubotu> tekteen nosrednaekim: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> same with me
<keith> does anybody know of a way to boot an iso (or an extracted ISO) with grub?
<nosrednaekim> florent: sorry, does that help you or do you need something mroe?
<intelikey> keith probably could with lilo
<eagles0513875> keith: that would be interesting to see if it could be done
 * tekteen is leaving to go skiing (really)
<florent> something more =p
<eagles0513875> tekteen: lucky u ur enjoying a white xmas lol
<nosrednaekim> keith: its possible... I think.
<nosrednaekim> florent: what video card do you have?was the resolution ever working correctly?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim bios would have to be able to "boot it/read it"
<florent> Always wrong
<chemicalvamp> nosrednaekim turns out the command was right.. but the live cd i was running was corrupted
<florent> nosrednaekim: It's a Nvidia
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: lol, I get so many people coming through here that I don't remeber what you problem was..
<nosrednaekim> florent: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<florent> yes
<monkee> need help i have a fujitsu tablet stylistic lt c-500  tryng to get touchscreen to work, xorg.cfg wacom stuff turned on, not sure serial port is read as is active... running kubunto 7.10
<chemicalvamp> nosrednaekim hehe grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda1/boot /dev/hda1 ring any bells?
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: oh... you :D lol good job
<chemicalvamp> yeah i have it the way i want it.. now to fix my old laptop without a cdrom drive.
<nosrednaekim> florent: did you go into systemsettings->screens and graphics and try to increase your resolution? (if possible)
<chemicalvamp> or even usb boot option
<monkee> need help i have a fujitsu tablet stylistic lt c-500  tryng to get touchscreen to work, xorg.conf wacom stuff turned on, not sure serial port is read as is active... running kubunto 7.10
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: netboot?
<nosrednaekim> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chemicalvamp> i have no idea how to do that
<nosrednaekim> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> florent: u may need to edit xorg.conf
<monkee> try working on a tablet with no interfaces and changing up hard drive with laptop and tablet to do anything
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: well, see as how its a laptop(and old), it probably can't netboot.
<sigra> Anyone know how to install flash 9 for firefox and kubuntu 7.10 64 bit.  I downloaded the flash but when trying install it says not a 64bit app
<chemicalvamp> it can.. its a p3 i mean not old old.. it has the option i just dont know how that will install linux.. or w/e
<intelikey> floppy drive nosrednaekim ?
<eagles0513875> sigra: look in repos
<sigra> what do I look for in reps?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey if it has one..
<eagles0513875> sigra: apt-cache search flash in command line
<chemicalvamp> nope
<eagles0513875> sigra: type flash
<effie_jayx> I am trying out kubuntu feisty
<chemicalvamp> only cdrom.. but it took a shit
<nosrednaekim> flash plugin installation is broken...
<nosrednaekim> chemicalvamp: you could swap out the HD into another laptop.
<chemicalvamp> yeah i have this hard drive like this 100mb boot,50gb /,2gb swap, 4.7gb (open for recovery partition
<sigra> eagles that apt-cache sarch flash gave me a list of alot things
<intelikey> nosrednaekim one would need something like blu-flops or basic-linux   that can boot off of floppies and run in ram  to "transfer" an installation to the machine.    well that's what i would be looking at.
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<chemicalvamp> intelikey if your talking about mine, the laptop has no way of transfering the files while the harddrive is in it
<nosrednaekim> network...
<chemicalvamp> have to put the files there with the harddrive on another compputer
<intelikey> chemicalvamp no network ?
<chemicalvamp> well yeah i have one
<sigra> hmm under add/remove programs on kubuntu 7.10 64bit there is no listing for flash
<intelikey> chemicalvamp what i'm talking about is booting a ramdisk distro that supports networking and has the tools to partition/format your hdd   then you can simply copy the installation across the network connection.   (clone system)   and install a boot loader when copied.    but if that sounds like doing it the hard way, or out of your league; i'll just disapear back into the "lurking zone"
<chemicalvamp> so if i created an iso of a live cd. and extracted that iso to a partition of my harddrive. why is it when i had grub boot that iso like a windows partition it just reloads the grub menu
<florent> ok
<florent> my resolution is ugly
<intelikey> cause the extraction is not "bootable" as a partition.
<florent> :' )
<chemicalvamp> intelikey should i change the partitions filesystem?
<sigra> not finding ndiswrapper either..guess kubuntu 64bit didnt add way to install flash?
<intelikey> chemicalvamp you should setup menu.lst to point at the actual kernel and initramfs  rather than at the partition
<intelikey> chemicalvamp but be warned.  the initramfs is built to look for it's self on a cd drive.  you may still have trubble.
<florent> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<monkee> how can i activate a serial port that normaly isnt detected during boot?
<chemicalvamp> intelikey but as for the filesystem.. does it matter? i have it as vfat now
<intelikey> chemicalvamp alternatively  you can install a boot loader on that partition and kick to it.
<intelikey> chemicalvamp well vfat has no permissions bits
<chemicalvamp> whats best
<monkee> how can i activate a serial port that normaly isnt detected during boot??
<intelikey> if linux is going to live in vfat/ntfs space it needs scba gear.  so i'd sujest a linux native fs   ext2 or ext3
<intelikey> monkee change the bios,  alter the address for the port.
<monkee> bios loads it, its port 5 kubuntu i think doesnt  see it, that  is why my touchscreen isnt working
<monkee> r u saying it will see  the change and reload / detect it?
<florent> Nobody can help me for my resolution ? :(
<intelikey> monkee   dmesg | grep tty     should show you what the kernel says about it.
<intelikey> monkee i'm saying that often bios will allow conflicting address ranges and if you alter the address then linux might see the port.
<monkee> k rebooting going to try that
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about the latest release of net beans
<dsmith_> how stable is 64bit?
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: im running as we speak really stable compared to winblowws x64
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> any troubles at all?
<dsmith_> backwards compatible with 32 bit apps?
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> yep
<dsmith_> hmmm
<eagles0513875> whats on ur mind ds
<dsmith_> oh I am looking at some barebones machines
<eagles0513875> btw
<eagles0513875> avoid ati graphics
<virnik> Marrz christmass, everyone!
<dsmith_> I know :)
<dsmith_> AMD Athlon 64 / Athlon 64 X2 / Sempron NVIDIA GeForce 7025
<dsmith_> merry xmas, its morning here in the USA
<eagles0513875> my sept right now is an athlon3200 2ghz machine asus a8n sli premium mobo 1g pc3200 160gb sata drive and 6600gt
<dsmith_> actually xmas eve
<intelikey> shalom aleichem virnik
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<virnik> intelikey: <*)))><
<dsmith_> eagles0513875: sweet
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: socket 939 so if i can get an fx or x2 i can put in there
<Dragnslcr> A skeleton fish?
<virnik> Dragnslcr: hehe, skeleton fish...it is what's left after christmass dinner
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: would love to max out ram at 8gb lol
<dsmith_> its froma winblows box
<dsmith_> hmm this machines shows a AMD socket AM2
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: 939 has been phased out already
<intelikey> eagles0513875 would be ince to have 8g of ram and setup a system to boot from a dvd and load all in ram.
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: do u do alot of gaming
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> intelikey: lol
<dsmith_> eagles
<schiste> Hi, I tried to change my Desktop directory in the About Me" section. It failed, but worse it also changed my autostart directory to ~/Desktop/autostart and I can't find anymore the ~/.kde/Autostart
<dsmith_> eagles0513875: not entirely
<virnik> compis is not working right under kubuntu
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: then i would go with intel
<virnik> kdocker works weird sometime
<virnik> and so on
<dsmith_> how come?
<effie_jayx> juncato's crash course on kde land is cool...
<effie_jayx> http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntuthemes.html
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: was reading something other night in regards to intel with better benchmarks performanc once
<intelikey> eagles0513875 only have one disk drive (the dvd-rom) set it up as a webserver.  nothing crackers could really do but reset the box...   well a hijack maybe. but root kits are precluded.
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: amds r nice in desktops but in laptops *thumbs down*
<dsmith_> i agree with you on that assessment
<dsmith_> we have a amd box here and it does seem laggy sorta
<dsmith_> a decent vid card will work that out...
<dsmith_> so no issues with 64-bit ubuntu...sweet
<schiste> Hi, I tried to change my Desktop directory in the About Me" section. It failed, but worse it also changed my autostart directory to ~/Desktop/autostart and I can't find anymore the ~/.kde/Autostart
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: speaking of intel they predicting that by the yr 2012 that they would have phased out transistors all together and replaced them with carbon nano tubes
<dsmith_> I am going to try it out when I complete my new build
<eagles0513875> kool
<dsmith_> serious no way
<dsmith_> I did not know they could use carbon nanotubes as a gate
 * dsmith_ scratches head
<schiste> Hi, I tried to change my Desktop directory in the About Me" section. It failed, but worse it also changed my autostart directory to ~/Desktop/autostart and I can't find anymore the ~/.kde/Autostart could anyone help me please :)
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: me neither till i read an article the other night its goign to be quite interesting
 * dsmith_ reading now
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: ill brb time to boot into gutsy
<eagles0513875> for first time
<jhutchins> schiste: There's no point in repeating your question while it's still on the screen.
<jhutchins> !patience | schiste
<ubotu> schiste: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> schiste  grep -HiRace autostart ~ | grep -v 0
<monkee> k back no change... how can i see if the port is active?
<intelikey> od /dev/ttyS4   you did say it was com5 ?
<monkee> yes 5
<intelikey> od /dev/ttyS4 and move around the TS
<intelikey> if no output then something is not functioning properly
<monkee> input / output error
<intelikey> there you go.   the kernel is not seeing the port.    maybe a module needs inserted
<slow-motion> re
<monkee> module is alwys inserted, hardwired
<eagles0513875> i love this gutsy found my video card automatically brb
<intelikey> oh you rolled your own kernel monkee ?
<schiste> ok solved, thanks anyway guys sorry for spamming, but I'm in a hurry (christmas stuff)
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: dude reboot took bout 30 sec
<schiste> Merry christmas all of you :)
<dsmith_> kinda slow
<dsmith_> im reading ppl having issue with 64bit
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: actually even less
<eagles0513875> im not with kubuntu gutsy
<monkee> possble prob, i have to load kubuuntu on laptop, then move drive into tablet.. cant load directly on the tablet
<ScottG> I have Kubuntu Gutsy 64 bit..
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: brb again
<dsmith_> scott
<eagles0513875> same here ScottG
<dsmith_> ScottG: have nay issues?
<dsmith_> *any
<intelikey> monkee did you build your own kernel ?
<monkee> so it takes some tweeking
<ScottG> no.. other than some plugins when I first got started.. installed a 32 bit version of Firefox for Java..
<ubunturos> is there a #linux-audio?
<ScottG> I'm a browser ho.. I have Firefox32, Firefox64, Firefox3, Switweasel, Iceape, Opera, etc..
<dsmith_> heh,
 * intelikey is being ignored.    and goes away.   "Physician, heal thyself"
<dsmith_> wow there is a 64 bit firefox?
<eagles0513875> dsmith_:lol
<ScottG> yes.. the standard one to install on the 64 bit OS..
<monkee> intell r u getting my pms?
<eagles0513875> can someone tell me which nvidia driver i have to download for my 6600gt
<eagles0513875> monkee: r u registered and is he
<monkee> oh there is pos prob there, didnt now bout registered thing
<eagles0513875> !register |monkee
<monkee> ran hd install on drive in laptop, then moved drive over, and did updates and such
<ubotu> monkee: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<dsmith_> maybe intellikey doesn't waht your P.M.S
<dsmith_> (want
<eagles0513875> lol
<monkee> ya i lack registration
<eagles0513875> that was below the belt ds
<dsmith_> my gf said it
<dsmith_> she was looking over me and said PMS?
<KLuneNoire> hey there
<eagles0513875> ScottG: u got any ideas bout which nvidia pkg i install on my machine
<dsmith_> proprietary one?
<monkee> i installed 7.1 from live cd to hd, then moved hd to tablet... then updated and such
<dsmith_> 64bit?
<monkee> how can i get it to see serial port 5?
<intelikey> monkee insert the propper module.
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: the restricted drivers dialogue box came up for me to enable it but i accidentally closed it
<monkee> no modual, serial port 5 is the touch screen, always there
<dsmith_> you still should be able to enable them
<intelikey> kernel module
<monkee> where how?
<dsmith_> eagles0513875: you should still be able to enable them
<intelikey>   . /etc/bash_completion
<monkee> brb
<intelikey> and modprobe  blah[tab]
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: the dialogue never popped back up
<intelikey> google for info    use tab completion for module names.
<dingus> hi all - *this is driving me crazy* Whenever i insert a blank disc, the daemon pops up, correctly recognizing blank media, and asks what i'd like to do.  However, in any burning program (k3b, nerolinux), i'm always prompted to insert a rewritable disc ("no media present").  WTF?
<dingus> i've tried editing both hdparm and fstab, to no avail :(
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: im getting drive from source
<chemicalvamp> intelikey ive found vmlinuz and initrd.. but initrd is a .gz will this work?
<intelikey> monkee something like      sudo modprobe serio_raw      i've actually lost interest in trying to find the exact module.  you can search for that as well as i.
<monkee> k tinkering with it now
<intelikey> chemicalvamp yes the kernel can decompress it
<chemicalvamp> intelikey should i have any arguements at all?
<dsmith_> ya know, I can deal with all the lil' nuances of *buntu or any other linux distro, so long as I have a stable OS that wont break/crash/BSOD on me
<intelikey> i'm out for a while.    Shalom Aleichem all little pinguins this ChristMass.
<intelikey> chemicalvamp the root=/dev  yes
<dsmith_> cya intelikey
<dsmith_> ooops too lae
<dsmith_> *late
<dingus> does anyone know if there are linux drivers for my Matshita cd/dvd burning drive?
<eagles0513875> :( im getting no where
<chemicalvamp> intelikey ?
<dsmith_> dingus: I dont think you need any
<dsmith_> eagles0513875: wahst wrong?
<poison_> llo
<dsmith_> kubuntu right?/
<eagles0513875> need help getting open gl for my nvidia 6600gt to work. had the dialogue box come up but closed out of it and hasnt come up again
<dsmith_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: ya and 2ndly does direct rendering need to be no or yes in my case
<dsmith_> ummmm
 * dsmith_ draws aa blank
<Artimus> eagles0513875: try running restricted-manager-kde
<eagles0513875> Artimus: in cli
<dingus> dsmith_: any idea why burning programs always say "no media present" when Kubuntu correctly identifies the inserted disc as a blank?
<dsmith_> dingus: I dont know, but I know what your talking about as it does it to me as well.
<eagles0513875> Artimus: ty :)
<Artimus> eagles0513875: yeah
<eagles0513875> Artimus: i just learned something new lol
<dingus> dsmith_: did you ever find a fix
<dsmith_> no
<Artimus> Best of luck.  3D acceleration is nice
<dsmith_> but I can burn in kb3
<eagles0513875> Artimus: ya then after i get this up and running gotta download wine and install world of warcraft
<dsmith_> wow...lol
<eagles0513875> on my laptop it worked but rather crappily
<eagles0513875> what dsmith_
<dsmith_> I have never understood that game..
<dsmith_> :))
<dingus> dsmith_: k3b just tells me "no media present" on Matshita UJ810 ... i'm gonna have to make another Windows partition! :/
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: its fun lol
<eagles0513875> and addicting
<dsmith_> I know, thats why I never bothered with it
<eagles0513875> dingus: is it like that with all media
<eagles0513875> im in the money lol
<eagles0513875> brb yet again this time with direct rendering lol
<dingus> eagles0513875: so how are you supposed to burn any discs?  I can't because k3b or nero just tells me i need to insert a blank disc!
<hungrymouse> is there any way to mount iso images (without burning them) in linux?
<dingus> !gmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dingus> hungrymouse: http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2007/12/01/gmount-iso-virtual-drive-for-linux/
<eagles0513875> :)
<Pici> !mountiso | hungrymouse
<ubotu> hungrymouse: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: :) its working
<dsmith_> hungrymouse: acetoneiso
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: time to go edit my source list and add wine repos
<dsmith_> yay
<eagles0513875> lol
<hungrymouse> thanks pici.
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: this restricted manager is a god send
<dsmith_> :)
<eagles0513875> on my laptop used to eb a nightmare to config open gl and my wifi card
<eagles0513875> cursed broadcom
<dsmith_> I say that everytime I do an install
<dsmith_> broadcom stinko, inel!
<dsmith_> intel
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: lol
<eagles0513875> just like ati stinko
<dsmith_> lol yep
<dsmith_> ati stinks for windows even, IMHO
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: im honestly hoping i get a new laptop a mac book
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: if WoW works on here then i know its the laptop
<ScottG> I know with Crossover WoW works well.. my wife is addicted..
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. THere was a kid here yeasterday - couldent get WoW working right with crossover office..
<eagles0513875> ScottG: has she tried darwine a wine linux to mac port
<ScottG> no..
<lufthanza> hello, does anyone know how to create new environmental variables?
<Dr_willis> But that may been due to his sound I think.. Or WoW+Ventrillo issues
<eagles0513875> if i do get a new mac book im goign to duel boot but first im goign to try wiht darwine
<eagles0513875> is crossover free
<Dr_willis> lufthanza,  export NEWTHING=10000 or similer.
<ScottG> yes.. can't get Ventrilo working..
<ScottG> we have the paid version of crossover..
<Dr_willis> ScottG,  where were you yesterday then. :) heh heh...
<lufthanza> Dr_willis: Does that make them persistant?
<Dr_willis> lufthanza,  depends on how you define persistant.
<eagles0513875> ScottG: lol im a cheap bastard ill go for the free stuff lol
<ScottG> my wife played WoW for 22 hours straight.. needless to say I was not on the computer :)
<Dr_willis> lufthanza,  a exported variable gets exported to all the child processes of that shell.
<eagles0513875> lol
<lufthanza> Dr_willis: I want it to exist independant of the shell
<Dr_willis> lufthanza,  if you want a Env variable set for EVERYTHING  after you login. set it in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<eagles0513875> my problem on my current laptop is that once its patched it drops from normal 30fps in winblows down to 7
<lufthanza> I also want it to remain after reboot
<Dr_willis> Bash Basics. :)  I think you want to set them in .bash_profile
<ScottG> patches suck.. I don't play but since I had to have Linux it's my responsibility to get it going..
<eagles0513875> ScottG: lol im all in 1 lol
<eagles0513875> after this last laptop never going wiht an amd again
<seezer> eagles0513875: i play wow with (free) wine perfectly at full details with around 50-70 fps
<ScottG> I have XP on my laptop.. for work.. Kubuntu took no less than 10 mins to get to a login so I dual booted Mandriva with XP..
<eagles0513875> seezer: do u have an ati video card
<seezer> and around 30 on my laptop
<seezer> (laptop is x1400 mobile)
<seezer> (ati)
<ScottG> I have an ATI on my laptop..
<Dr_willis> I just got a Lowly x200m on my laptop. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: same on mine
<ScottG> X300 mobile I think
<seezer> desktop has a nvidia (and will always have since amd/ati devs are too stupid..)
<monkee> when update / installing stuff, every now and then get asked for cd containing info, to inter into /cdrom/ how can i make it look to flash drive /usb/?
<ScottG> Nvidia here on the desktop too.. I knew I was using it for Linux..
<eagles0513875> in mine i think im having a really bad heating issue
<seezer> the new catalyst 7.12 works "perfect" - if you can stand having only 1280x1024
<eagles0513875> wow and i can actually see the txt on the install which is a first
<eagles0513875> on my laptop wiht my ati couldnt see any txt on the install buttons
<eagles0513875> and installation is so much faster on here and i have the exact same processor on here as i do in my laptop
<Dr_willis> monkee,  you really should remove the cd repositories. any updates are not on the cd.  You could copy  all the pacakges from the cd to a directory and set up a source line pointing to it.. but most of the files there will never be used.
<eagles0513875> and i have slightly more ram in laptop than on here
<eagles0513875> brb guys need somethign to munch on
<monkee> yes, this install, this time i forgot to do that, reloaded this think like 3 times now hahaha
<Chemicalvamp> ok so ive got an issue with booting a live cd (on a harddrive partition) ive got grub loading the vmlinuz and initrd.. but it goes through and scns the computer. but does not load anything.. any ideas?
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: On the other hand, some packages never update, and if you have a less-than-brilliant connection, it might be better to pull a file that hasn't updated off the CD if you decided to install something new.
<jhutchins> If you have both enabled, it should default to the CD when the online version is no newer.
<florent> When I take Nvidia Driver --> 800*600 and when I don't take it --> good resolution !
<florent> Can you help me ?
<florent> plizzz
<jhutchins> florent: Um, isn't that like "doctor, when I hitmyself in the head with this hammer, I get headaches." Stop hitting yourself in the head.  Use whatever works best for you.
<Chemicalvamp> Is there a way to view all the drives on your computer the same way as grub sees them? cuz hd0,0 is my flash drive.. and hd0,3 is hda4.... >.<
<jhutchins> Chemicalvamp: Well, fdisk -l will give you the device names, I'm not sure what gives you bus id's.
<florent> Yes, but without Nvidia Driver , i can't play !
<florent> tremulous, warsow doesn't work !
<Chemicalvamp> jhutchins does it make sence that my sda2 is 0,0??
<florent> don't*
<monkee> whoever mentioned changing repository earlier ty, just fixed 2 things in process
<jhutchins> Chemicalvamp: Not really, but i guess if you've got a flash it might.
<monkee> got pissy at it, and wasnt thinking bout few things till u said that
<jhutchins> florent: If you want to play windows games, why aren't you running windows?
<jhutchins> florent: Linux is not a free tool for running Windows games.
<florent> jhutchins: IT'S NOT WINDOWS GAME
<jhutchins> florent: ok, no need to shout.
<florent> and if I want to play sometimes on linux, it's my right !
<jhutchins> florent: I have an ancient Radeon that does everything I want just fine, but everything I want is 2d.
<jhutchins> !nvidia | florent: Here's all I know
<ubotu> florent: Here's all I know: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> ubotu?
<eagles0513875> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: already done.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> seezer: what 2 files can i copy of the cd's to where i can install without em
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Bot must be flooded and/or lagged today, usually if someone repeats a question it just says "see above".
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> jhutchins: who has bot to resset the bot
<jpatrick> !lag | Juukamen
<ubotu> Juukamen: You have lag, I don't have lag
<jpatrick> er, that was for jhutchins :)
<jhutchins> florent: Where in Finlans?
<jhutchins> florent: Where in Finland?
<jhutchins> Sheesh, can't type this morning.
<Chemicalvamp> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Juukamen> huh ?
<Chemicalvamp> i dk lol
<jpatrick> Juukamen: sorry, wrong guy :)
 * jhutchins hopes that florent's silence means he's off reading the howto.
<Juukamen> l0l =)
<Chemicalvamp> so if i install gutsy on a harddrive and move it into another laptop what are the odds it will work?
<ScottG> I think it'll work but what do I know? :)
<ScottG> it'll recognize the new hardware..
<mak> how can i instal a ".deb"-package?
<jari> hi, I was here earlier asking help for getting logitech USB working and now I wanted to ask that could it be that the input from the "regular" mic port should be disabled in order to make the OS receive input from the USB?
<ScottG> right click it.. it will give you the option to install..
<mak> ScottG: ok, thanks, but how can i install this package in the terminal
<ScottG> or.. type.. sudo dpkg -i xx.deb
<kurt> guys, i cannot delete files who are on my pro duo stick, i entered as gksudo konqueror but it won't work
<mak> ScottG: ok thanks ;)
<ScottG> welcome :)
<sigma_123> hey hey hey its almost xmas:)
<Dr_willis> Chemicalvamp,  ive done similer things befor. Issue can be the specific configs/settings for sound/video and other hardware.. it MIGHT take a little work.
<Dr_willis> Chemicalvamp,  but the hardware detection in kubuntu si very good. :)
<dsmith_> my mounted devices disappear in kubuntu from the desktop, why?
<Dr_willis> Theres a setting to show/hide mounted devices. I belive.
<dsmith_> I think its a bug
<Dr_willis> are they shown in system:/media   still
<dsmith_> yes
<Dr_willis> Actually i think the setting allows show Only Unmounted media, or both..
<Dr_willis> I tend to disable all icons on the desktop. :) so i dont even reber where taht setting is at
<Dr_willis> brb.....
<dsmith_> i know wher eit is, they just disappear
<dsmith_> see if I do a umount on one the drives, they reappear
<dsmith_> weird
<eagles0513875> have u downloaded updated pkgs
<dsmith_> ? no
<dsmith_> kubuntu has always acted like this
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: try that might fix the issue
<bazhang> is the Flash..just kidding..Merry Holidays!
<dsmith_> updates?
<dsmith_> I do that all the time
<eagles0513875> ok
<dsmith_> its a bug I think
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: did u post a bug on launchpad
<eagles0513875> !launchpad |dsmith
<ubotu> dsmith: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<eagles0513875> tthats the only way its going to get fixed
<dsmith_> register?
<dsmith_> why
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<eagles0513875> its free
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: that way u report bugs and help make the ubuntu line even better
<dsmith_> ok I see nothing like the bug I am having brbr
<eagles0513875> have fun reporting
<eagles0513875> ill brb
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: do u know any programming languages
<dsmith_> Bug #178479
<don-juan> ciao
<dsmith_> no
<eagles0513875> nm was goign to say if u did take a stab at debugging urself lol
<don-juan> #fusion
<dingus> crap! i accidentally deleted my hdparm.conf - is there a way i can generate a new one???
<nosrednaekim> dingus: you could probably use someone else's
<dingus> nosrednaekim: is there a generic example somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> dingus: probably...
<eagles0513875> dingus: did u make a back up of it
<dingus1> nosrednaekim: u still there?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<dingus1> sorry- my computer locks up when i insert a disc now :(
<dingus1> so... where can i get a new hdparm.conf?
<nosrednaekim> dingus1: you can use mine..
<dingus1> ok.....plz post somewhere
<dingus1> nosrednaekim: also, maybe you can help (this is why i was messing with it in the first place): when i insert a blank disc, it is correctly identified by the daemon, but in k3b or nero linux, it says there is no media present.  what gives?
<nosrednaekim> its probably not burnable
<dingus1> nosrednaekim: they're all blank discs that burn in windows
<dingus1> and the Kubuntu daemon recognizes that i've inserted a blank disc
<nosrednaekim> dingus1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49487/   you may need to modify that from /dev/hda to sda..
<dingus1> nosrednaekim: thanks!
<dettoaltrimenti> can I run fdisk on any unmounted partition, even an NTFS partition?
<dettoaltrimenti> sorry, I mean fsck
<dingus1> nosrednaekim: but since all but one lines are commented, they won't do anythign anyway, right?
<nosrednaekim> dettoaltrimenti: fdisk is run on a disk, not a pratition
<nosrednaekim> dettoaltrimenti: don't think it works on NTFS
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<dingus1> nosrednaekim: any other ideas why k3b and other burning programs see no media present when there is a blank disc inserted?
<nosrednaekim> no... I thnk they probably don't detect it as blank.I believe you can force them to burn though..
<dingus1> nosrednaekim: that's what i've been reading, but i don't see an option where to (maybe that was only in older versions?)
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<eshat> are there any testservers that i can connect to with VNC or RDP ???
<jussi01> eshat: not that i know of
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  I still get the same ata1.00: exception Emask error
<effie_jayx> thanks for the help
<kurt> i just installed prboom, i want to know where
<kurt> can someone help me with this
<kurt> it's not in games folder
<_cj> which prboom?
<kurt> you know, doom game
<kurt> since i can't figure out how to get full screen lxdoom
<kurt> so how can i know where i installed the game
<jussi01> kurt: try prboom from the command line
<_cj> kurt - which is a command line utility
<Tim_B> Can anyone point me to any additional information for solving a problem with KDE systemsettings app crashing  and all it's icons (along with KControl) being in Lost & Found menu?
<kurt> if i start prboom after 10 seconds it freezes and i have to log out, any idea how it comes
<kurt> i would try lxdoom but don't know how to play that on full screen
<kurt> why is everything so complicated
<Tim_B> This issue occurred following an upgrade from Feisty Fawn to Gutsy Gibbon in October. These link appear relavent, but do not solve my problems:
<Tim_B> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/114286
<Tim_B> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/115014
<jussi01> kurt: are you just after a good fps?
<kurt> really want to play doom but i hear you got some alternative
<jussi01> kurt: ;) Tremulous!
<jussi01> kurt: have you played it before?
<jussi01> !info tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (gutsy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<kurt> never heard of it
<DreadKnight> i prefer open arena or warsow ;) very nice shooters
<jussi01> kurt: install it, its in the repos - absolutely amazing
<kurt> is it multi or single
<jussi01> kurt: multiplayer
<kurt> i like single against computer
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get install openarena
<kurt> anyone here that played lxdoom or prboom ?
<jussi01> kurt: neither here
<kurt> ok thanks, bye
<RogueJediX> Any easy way to determine which app is using my audio device right now?
<hydrogen> likely artsd
<hydrogen> because kubuntu insists on using it
<hydrogen> even though its absolutely horrible
<RogueJediX> I heard somewhere KDE4 will do away with it
<nosrednaekim> yay! Phonon!
<RogueJediX> Yeah, killing it worked. Thanks, hydrogen
<hydrogen> yea, kde4 will do away with it
<hydrogen> kde3 distros should have done away with it
<RogueJediX> So, you'll finally be able to use multiple audio apps at once?
<hydrogen> you've been able to do that for a while
<hydrogen> without arts
<RogueJediX> Yeah, that's what I meant. I'm just too lazy to switch :P
<RogueJediX> Probably a hassle too
<HS^^> wow i have to say here that kde4rc2 is terrible.  on the right click menu,  there is no 'new folder/file'? many icons are missing, the start menu is useless and ugly. so far for destructive criticism but i cant say any good about it.
<ScottG> I agree completely..
<nosrednaekim> HS^^: yeah, plasma is a bit behind... but things are improving rapidly! a release ago, thre wasn't even a right click menu :D
<eagles0513875> plasma is on the way out nos
<nosrednaekim> with whom.
<eagles0513875> laser tvs r in
<eagles0513875> lol
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: hope that was sarcasm..
<nosrednaekim> good :D
<eagles0513875> no it wasnt
<eagles0513875> im serious
<eagles0513875> plasmas r obsolete
<HS^^> is plasma that clock on the desktop?? wow fantastic
<nosrednaekim> oh... well, plasma is the name of the KDE4 destop
<ScottG> he meant the interface in KDE4.. plasma
<HS^^> i think the kde3 was better without that
<eagles0513875> oh my bad
<eagles0513875> i thought u were talking about tvs
<HS^^> but how can people still talk positive about this..  i downloaded the live cd from topic
<ScottG> nope.. we can't be off topic :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<deuryt1> jjj123
<HS^^> and well... its the worst desktop since 10 years
<HS^^> i think windows 95 is superior to that
<nosrednaekim> HS^^: calm down... its a RC of a .0 release....
<beppe> hi, I'm trzing to install a language-learning dvd for windows with wine. it complains that the ie version is too old. do I have any chance that it will work if I install ie, or is there any way to bypass this?
<RogueJediX> HS^^: Well, considering it isn't even complete yet...
<ScottG> but it's getting close to release.. what? mid January?
<HS^^> nosrednaekim what you mean
<nosrednaekim> beppe: #winehq
<beppe> nosrednaekim: tnx
<HS^^> its close to kde4
<HS^^> and basicly rc2 is shit.  how can they fix this.
<HS^^> the menu is SO big and so ugly
<HS^^> damn
<nosrednaekim> HS^^: I mean that they put alot of time into the underlying infrastructure, now that that is in place, everything else is relatively easy
<HS^^> yes thats all nice talk
<ScottG> you can't right click on the bottom bar to resize it..
<HS^^> but why believe it
<RogueJediX> HS^^: You really don't have to. There are other options out there, if that suits you better
<ScottG> well.. take a "wait and see" approach.. it's fine to be skeptical, but save the negativity for the final product :)
<nosrednaekim> HS^^: because, if you have been following the development progress(like I have), you would
<bazhang> kde4 and hardy will be amazing, but that is off-topic on several levels sorry
<RogueJediX> Myself, I'm optimistic about KDE4, still
<ScottG> reading the dev list I'm curious to see how the devs can manage KDE3 and KDE4 simultaneously..
<HS^^> RogueJediX have you tried rc2?
<SSJ_GZ> ScottG: KDE3 is largely on life-support.
<ScottG> I gathered that.. and no LTS for Kubuntu..
<RogueJediX> HS^^: Nope, I'm waiting for a final release. I'll pass judgement on it then
<ScottG> but this is all publicly available information..
<ScottG> for a regular desktop user what difference does it make if it's an LTS?
<ScottG> I understand the business contract end of things..
<bazhang> less flash more stability
<RogueJediX> Shouldn't we move this to #kubuntu-offtopic? I feel like we're about to tick some op off
<HS^^> no one is there
<ScottG> we're talking about kubuntu..
<jussi01> Guys, can we keep it to support in here?
<ScottG> ok
<jussi01> ScottG: he is right
<jussi01> :)
<RogueJediX> Isn't this mainly for support and such?
<eagles0513875> yes it is
<jussi01> !ot
<HS^^> who needs support?
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScottG> it is.. sorry.. no one asking support questions so please no one talk at all..
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> sir yes sir
<dsmith_> lol
<Cyborg> hi everyone
<jussi01> !hi | Cyborg
<ubotu> Cyborg: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Cyborg> Merry Xmas
<eagles0513875> merry xmas to u too
<ScottG> get him.. he's off topic! :D
<ScottG> j/k
<bazhang> haha
<eagles0513875> Lol
<Cyborg> me ? :)
<eagles0513875> ohhhhhhhhhhh scott broke his own rule of silence if its not a support topic ohhhhhhhhh im telling
<RogueJediX> Cyborg: Congrats, you are now a convict!
<Jeroi> happy xmas
<Cyborg> the same 4 u
<eagles0513875> ohhhh offf topic lol
<eagles0513875> j/k
<RogueJediX> Cyborg: Touche ;)
<eagles0513875> im pumped lol
<elisabeth> hello whenever i changed menu.lst of grub and do "update-grub", menu.lst will be changed
<elisabeth> do i need any othe command?
<malakhi> elisabeth: what changes are you trying to make?
<Cyborg> guys i am new to Kubuntu and to linux in general. i've got a Q, how can i switch between keyboard layout with clicking on the language flag ?
<Cyborg> without*
<elisabeth> malakhi: i added a new hdd with windows, so i want to add a boot option for windows
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<jussi01> !grub | elisabeth
<ubotu> elisabeth: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elisabeth> ubotu: i already installed windows, i had some problems with harddiscs so i disabled hdd included windows and isntalled new kubuntu version in the other hdd and after a enabled the win hdd ...
<jussi01> !bot | elisabeth
<ubotu> elisabeth: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nonewmsgs> help i changed my resolution and now it all kinds of MUKED UP
<jussi01> elisabeth: just follow the grub after windows should fix it for you
<malakhi> elisabeth: it's best to add the windows boot entry after the Debian automagic kernels list.
<nonewmsgs> it wont let me change res back above 640x480 despite that i manually did my xorg.conf myself before
<malakhi> elisabeth: update-grub will change everything between the ###BEGIN/END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<elisabeth> ok thanks
<Cyborg> guys is there a shortcut key to switch between the keyboard layers? i have two layers installed but i don't want everytime to click on the flag to change it
<emilsedgh> Cyborg: layer?
<emilsedgh> Cyborg: you mean Layout? yes there is
<Cyborg> sorry layout
<emilsedgh> Cyborg: go to system settings->keyboard & mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<emilsedgh> Cyborg: the last item in list is Switch To Next Keyboard Layout
<Cyborg> cool thanks emilsedgh
<nonewmsgs> ok what is command for dpkg reconfigure xorg
<nonewmsgs> i know it says xserver and has dashes
<jpatrick> nonewmsgs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nonewmsgs> cheers
<nonewmsgs> do i want kernal framebuffer?
<jpatrick> no idea
<jussi01> nonewmsgs: it shouldnt make a difference, but go yes
<nonewmsgs> thanks
<Cyborg> c u later guys bye
<fredo> salut, ya des pro ? je cherche a connaitre le titre d'un cd introduit !? en commande bien sur !
<jussi01> !fr | fredo
<ubotu> fredo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussi01> fredo: english in here ;)
<fredo> yes , thank
<greg_> Could someone help me with a problem i'm having with Adept Manager ? Essentially everytime I start it, it says the apt-get is already running and hence it can only open in read-only mode, any ideas ?
<jussi01> !adeptfix | greg_
<ubotu> greg_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ScottG> no point in trying to help here.. the bot is faster..
<tilgovi> Has anyone got kde4 installed?
<tilgovi> I'm getting errors about libgif and libungif when I try
<jussi01> tilgovi: I do
<jussi01> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<jussi01> tilgovi: that may help
<jussi01> greg_: did that fix it for you?
<greg_> jussi01: Worked like a charm, thanks alot!
<jussi01> grade_: great :)
<vzduch> hi guys
<jussi01> hiya vzduch
<vzduch> is there a netsplit going on atm?  I can't seem to be able to auto-identify
<tilgovi> ubotu: do I need the repository listed here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<tilgovi> oh, whoops
<tilgovi> bot
<tilgovi> jussi01: can you answer that?
<jussi01> tilgovi: yes
<tilgovi> jussi01 do I change the last part to hardy if I'm running it?
<eagles0513875> dsmith_: :)
<eagles0513875> im in a really good moood atm
<eagles0513875> KUBUNTU 64 bit rocks my socks
<vzduch> odd.. trying something..
<eagles0513875> ScottG: :) guess what
<ScottG> is that a support question?
<ScottG> :)
<deuryt1> jjj123
<jussi01> tilgovi: ummm, you need to as in #ubuntu+1 fo hardy stuff
<TimS> Hello hello
<nonewmsgs> ok my resolution was back to normal after a reboot
<tilgovi> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> tilgovi: I dont know about hardy stufdf
<ScottG> I was going to stay away because everytime I stsrt typing a bot command gets issued and I have to erase it all.. now I'll just watch and learn :)
<nonewmsgs> for my login screen but then i logged into kde and it's back to 640x480
<nonewmsgs> gnome works fine
<jussi01> ScottG: just learn the bot factoids...
<nonewmsgs> hilfe rette much bitte!
<vzduch> !de | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nonewmsgs> pardon my french, what i meant to say was please help me.  my gnome has good resolution but not my kde.  i have dpkg-ed and reset up my xorg.conf file
<peter_> so i have wireless installed.  but in what program do i connect.. give the password etc.
<jussi01> peter_: you should be able to do that with network manager - in the taskbar
<ScottG> I was looking up the bot command :D
<peter_> jussio01, is there nothing like windows.  so it can save more as 1 web key?
<peter_> cant i scan for the wireless networks?
<jussi01> peter_: network mananger should have them listed when you right click on it
<peter_> no
<peter_> do i need to restart first maybe
<tilgovi> Any way to revert back to the packages that were installed from the cd only?
<tilgovi> Or do I just need to boot it up again and reinstall from it
<peter_> Well i dont see how to get wireless to work.  i installed the driver. in knetwork manager i set it on enabled.
<peter_> now what..
<Politics101> Great Youtube Video, this guy should run for president himself!!:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZAqZUafCdM
<vzduch> !offtopic | Politics101
<ubotu> Politics101: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScottG> pure spam :)
<vzduch> no idea, didn't look
<vzduch> probably won't see anything anyway.. I'm on a live CD atm
<jtholmes> looked all over need to know how to test my mic in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> jtholmes: get a simple music recorder like krecord
<jtholmes> nosrednaekim, thanks will do
<nonewmsgs> what are the advantages of using kde programs like kopote vs gnome ones like pidgin
<emilsedgh> nonewmsgs: Most of the KApplications has more features
<nonewmsgs> indeed emilsedgh but i do like pidgin
<ScottG> I prefer Pidgin in this case..
<emilsedgh> nonewmsgs: you have the feedom to choose the application you like :(
<emilsedgh> :)
<nonewmsgs> i know it but i was wondering if it required more libraries (and thus more ram)
<nonewmsgs> not an important question but just pondering really
<Politics101> Great Youtube Video, this guy should run for president himself!!:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZAqZUafCdM
<nonewmsgs> s;
<nonewmsgs> once is offtopic two and three times is spam
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: yes, that does use more RAM
<nosrednaekim> but if you are already using firefox, then its negligible
<ubuntu> hi?
<nosrednaekim> hi!
<nonewmsgs> uboto | hi
<nonewmsgs> ubuntu | hi
<ubuntu> I have a Question
<nosrednaekim> ask :D
<ubuntu> I am running the Kubuntu Live CD... and I am wanting to press the button, install this permanently.... BUT:
<ubuntu> I am affraid I do not have the chance to choose to which drive it lets me install it and wheteher I can format that drive beforehand
<_cj> lol
<vzduch> ubuntu: you do
<nonewmsgs> yes in step 3
<nonewmsgs> step 3 being the third step following step 2 will allow this
<_cj> even windows does that
<vzduch> nonewmsgs: rofl
<ubuntu> Well, I am a complete newbie and I don't want to f things up... lol, sorry
<nosrednaekim> guys.... be nice
<effie_jayx> ata1.00: exception Emask error when booting ... any clue ?
<nonewmsgs> im just kidding cj.  i meant no harm
<ubuntu> Another Question... when in Konquerer, when I press 'control all these bloody little letters (looks like scrabble tiles) appears on the screen
<ubuntu> what does that mean?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: it allows you to navigate web with keyboard
<Lynoure> ubuntu: one letter per link
<ubuntu> that's maddness, lol
<SudoKing> is it a software or hardware problem if I changed the driver configuration and now the screen flickers off evry once in a while and I have to press the keyboard to get it back on?
<Lynoure> not madness, quite handy sometimes
<Lynoure> ubuntu: just press control again if you want it gone.
<ubuntu> I think I like Linux... I was always so afraid to try it
<SudoKing> :)
<SudoKing> glad you do
<ubuntu> One Final Question, this could be serious!!!
<nixternal> ubuntu: those tiles are for accessibility, you can turn them off in Konqueror's settings
<SSJ_GZ> ubuntu: You can turn the feature off, but I forget how.
<vzduch> SudoKing: sounds just like power management or screensaver function
<SudoKing> hmm
<SudoKing> I don't have a screensaver set
<vzduch> there's a trick to that.. but I too wonder why it does that even after disabling screensaver and even uninstalling KPowersave
<ubuntu> Ok, When I inserted and istalled the Kubuntu CD, It could not run under normal graphics mode (it made a bunch of silly lines on the screen), I had to select 'safe graphics mode', could this foreshaddow serious graphics incompatibilities?
<nixternal> ubuntu: ATI video card and a wide screen LCD by chance?
<ubuntu> no, Geforce 6800 and normal LCD
<ubuntu> so? Any idea?
<nightfire> I have lots of ideas but I don't think any of them meet your need
<nixternal> haha
<ubuntu> ok, but seriously now?
<nightfire> for what question ?
<nixternal> ubuntu: it is the driver and screen res on the live cd being a pain...it goes away when you install typically...another thing you can try is downloading the alpha-2 hardy live cd and see if the lines are still there
<nixternal> I believe the update to fix that line problem was back ported, or updated in gutsy after the live cd was released
<ubuntu> ok, thanks...
<ubuntu> oh, and can I run firefox in Kubuntu?
<ScottG> yes
<ubuntu> Cool... thanks
<nixternal> ubuntu: yes, but you have to donate $25 to mozilla first ;)
<ScottG> :)
<ubuntu> I'm going to install it now, PERMA-nently
<nixternal> sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<ScottG> let us know how it goes :)
<nixternal> get that evil beast off of my machine! :p
<ubuntu> I'm back
<ubuntu> Need one last thing, hehe
<ScottG> that was quick :)
<ScottG> yeah?
<ubuntu> Should I choose, Guided, or manuel setup? I need to format the drive it's going to install to
<ScottG> is it going to use a whole drive?
<ubuntu> YES!
<ScottG> then yes, guided will be suitable.. otherwise manual to select specific partitions..
<mijo> I just installed kubuntu with manual setup for the first time. Worked well
<ubuntu> Ok... then I'm off
<ubuntu> thanks
<ScottG> either way works
<ScottG> manual gives more control..
<nightfire> is Kbuntu alot different than ubuntu ?
<mijo> I chose separate /, /var and /home partitions
<crimsun> nightfire: not truly.
<ScottG> it lags a little behind but otherwise very similar
<ubuntu> you guys rule, Linux people are so much friendlier and so much more competent than Windows users
<mijo> nightfire: To me it seems just to be the graphical shell that looks different. Otherwise it's the same thing
<ScottG> well.. in Ubuntu KDE can be added..
<ScottG> Gnome is the default
<ScottG> thanks ubuntu
<ScottG> I try..
<ScottG> :)
<ubuntu> Is Kubuntu or Ubuntu better?
<nightfire> thanks
<mijo> ScottG: I tried that, but then I got ubuntu and kubuntu apps mixed in the menus. Looked very cluttered to me
<ScottG> ubuntu: it
<ScottG> it's a matter of preference
<ScottG> I prefer KDE over Gnome..
<ubuntu> Because I think I just used my last bit of ADSL cap to freaking download this thing, and I thought I was doing the right thing by choosing Kubuntu above Ubuntu
<ScottG> I feel KDE is more flexible, configurable and I guess I just like it more :)
<ScottG> you can add "ubuntu-desktop" to Kubuntu to try that too..
<ubuntu> Which is better for a n00b
<ScottG> not as big as another ISO
<ScottG> either..
<ubuntu> ok, then i'm fully reassured and I'm off
<ubuntu> g'bye, again
<ScottG> good luck.. see you soon..
<mijo> My installation of kubuntu went without any problems. That's always nice
<sigma> how do you create a shortcut to a folder on the k-menu?
<Lynoure> an entry into k-menu that is a shortcut to a folder, you mean?
<ScottG> drag it there
<sigma> Lynoure: yup thats what i mean, i tried dragging - it didnt work - the items don't show up on the k-menu after saving
<Lynoure> sigma: right click on kmenu, file -> new item
<sigma> say i want it to open "/home/sigma" what is the command?
<Lynoure> sigma: then name it. Then modify the command to say  dolphin /home/sigma
<Lynoure> or similarly with konq, if that rocks your world
<sigma> Lynoure: and if im using konqueror?
<Lynoure> Click on save in the end, and your good to go.
<sigma> Lynoure: what is the command for konq?
<arrrghhh> hey guys... so i've been driving myself crazy trying to find a very simple setting - the setting that disables mouse scroll wheel navigates windows and emulate a three button mouse... i looked in system settings for the better part of an hour to no avail.  i thought that's where i found them before, but i cannot!
<ScottG> pretty easy solution..
<sigma> Lynoure: ok its working, thanks:)
<Lynoure> sigma: you are welcome :)
<arrrghhh> anyone?  i want to shade/unshade with the mousewheel, not switch active windows...
<sigma> i dont understand edubuntu, it uses so many kde educational apps but is still using gnome as the default desktop, would it not make more sense to use kde?
<sigma> arrghhh: hmmm i've never heard that one before, did u try google it?
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<arrrghhh> i think edubuntu is developed moreso by people who develop for ubuntu...
<arrrghhh> i've found the setting before, and now i cannot...
<sigma> arrghhh: yeah good point! forgot about that one
<ScottG> argh.. right click the KDE start button..
<ScottG> Panel Menu > Configure pal
<ScottG> panel
<ScottG> under taskbar
<ScottG> on the bottom
<ScottG> is that what you're referring to?
<Lynoure> Did not sound like that.
<arrrghhh> no i looked there... so the default mousewheel option is to navigate active windows, right?
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: I tend to like doubleclick for shade-unshade, but I can try to find it for you.
<arrrghhh> well i found the setting to shade/unshade with the mousewheel, but that switching active windows takes precedent until i disable it.  i found it before, i thought it was in system settings but i'm striking out...
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: mousewheel on taskbar navigates windows, cannot remember what the default on titlebars is.
<sigma> my mousewheel just makes webpages move up and down, im sure you can disable what your one is doing
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: System settings -> Window behavior -> Titlebar actions -> Titlebar wheel event
<arrrghhh> if i put my mouse on a titlebar and scroll the wheel, it switches windows.
<ScottG> right click on desktop..
<wubba> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ScottG> Behavior
<wubba> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sigma> oh yes i wanted to ask - that mscorefonts package in the repo - is it legal for everyone to use? i thought those fonts were copyrights of microsoft
<ScottG> er.. Configure desktop
<ScottG> then bahvior
<pauljw> arrrghhh: rt clk on the title bar and select configure window behavior, the option is there to make the wheel shade /unshade
<arrrghhh> Lynoure: yes, that is the setting i found.  now there's another setting somewhere, i don't know where, (i thought it would be under mouse settings)
<arrrghhh> there it is!
<ScottG> a bunch more :)
<arrrghhh> you guys are close, but i found it in window decoration under configure window behavior - "cycle tasks with mouse wheel"
<arrrghhh> if you don't disable that, the mousewheel shade/unshade is worthless.
<ScottG> that's where I saw it.. pauljw pointed there
<pauljw> :)
<arrrghhh> ah that's better thanks.  now what about emulating a three button mouse?  i like being able to right/left click at the same time to close ff tabs or open links in a bg tab...
<wubba> Can Ubuntu see a flash drive that is fat16?
<sigma> should be able to
<wubba> I need to install some drivers for a wireless ethernet card and I was hoping to put the files on the flash drive
<arrrghhh> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/ - i would say yes, that guy puts it in a fat16 partition.
<wubba> ok - thanks
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know where the settings are to emulate a three button mouse?  it's not in the obvious mouse options under system settings...
<artur_> Does anyone  here had problem with skype(i can hear the person, but the person can't hear me) that is now solved?
<Bynw> i'm using kubuntu and wanted to add some user accounts for other family members. went to user management, hit the administration mode and entered my password but the "new" button is still greyed out and cant be clicked.
<sigma> wubba: but u should use fat32 to be safe
<sigma> artur_: where did u download skype from?
<Lynoure> artur_: used to have that, but it was simply matter of having my mixer settings wrong.
<Lynoure> artur_: for starters check you have record on for your microphone
<artur_> sigma:first i've downloaded in the site, and later i found out a way by inserting a line in my source.list and after...apt-get.
<artur_> Lynoure: i can hear my own voice. =/
<Lynoure> artur_: from echo service?
<arrrghhh> artur_: have you tried calling yourself?  or that test service?
<arrrghhh> i think echo service is what i'm referring to.
<Lynoure> artur_: that just means you have input on, not necessarily that you have record on.
<Lynoure> artur_: http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html has whole bunch of things you could try, but really, mixer settings are most often a culprit
<artur_> Lynoure: no, i mean when a say something in the microphone my i can hear my own voice at the same time.
<Lynoure> Ideally you don't want to hear your voice from your speakers
<Lynoure> as that makes nasty echo easily, if both that and record are on.
<arrrghhh> artur_: try to call the echo service.  and if you do ever get it working, having your voice play through the speakers might drive the other person nuts.
<arrrghhh> lol yea.
<vzduch> that's why I prefer using headphones when speaking on the mic
<artur_> i know, it was just to test if my microphone was working
<artur_> vzduch: i tried in this way...
<arrrghhh> artur_: skype has a test service where you make a free call, and say something into the mic and the recording plays it back for you.  if you can't hear it, there's something wrong.
<Bynw> in fact administrator mode doesnt seem to work in the network configuration area either. i am unable to edit information there such as the dns servers i waant to use.
<artur_> arrrghhh: yes, it's what happens. I can't hear the message that i've recorded.
<arrrghhh> Bynw: i've noticed that as well... i can't remember how i fixed it because i added a user before for my roommate.
<arrrghhh> artur_: i'm betting Lynoure is right, kmix is probably configured incorrectly.
<artur_> arrrghhh: so, any idea about what should be changed there?
<Lynoure> hmm
<Lynoure> artur_: I told you, and gave you the url... should I repeat? :)
<arrrghhh> well, under the input tab is the mic muted?
<artur_> Lynoure: hmmm, i'm sorry.
<arrrghhh> i would check all of those volume controls.
<Lynoure> artur_: mute mic, turn record on. you can experiment with capture record on or off
<Lynoure> artur_: for graphical version of that, Skype's own howto has pics: http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html (and other stuff that you should not worry about before ruling out mixer things)
<wubba> What is the root password for kubuntu?
<Thingus> !root > wubba
<hydrogen> !r0ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r0ot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arrrghhh> lol
<ubuntu> dangit, all my linux fears are starting to come true!
<ubuntu> Evreything was goinf well
<jussi01> ubuntu: and?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: relax, tell us your problems.
<markit> Hi, I've tried to install kde in kubuntu 8.04alpha, but there are a lot of dependencies problems, is it normal? a known bug?
<ubuntu> I'm back on the live CD... I installed Kubuntu, and opted for the full drive option and when I rebooted (AND I AM SURE I PICKED THE CORRECT HD and Boot drive), it simply said: Error loading operating system!
<artur_> Lynoure:i've already seen this site before, but the screenshots of the Kmix are different than my kmix. In the Input tab i have "Front Mic Boost" "Mic Boost" "Capture" "Capture" "Digital". And there's no green LED, there's only the red LED in the botton.
<arrrghhh> markit: 8.04alpha is extremely unstable.
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: make sure GRUB is looking at the right drive.  i've had to change it sometimes.
<ubuntu> What the freak is "RUB"
<ubuntu> *GRUB
<Lynoure> artur_: what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu, when your system boots, you see a boot menu right?
<evjunior09> Is VirtualBox free?
<arrrghhh> evjunior09: yes
<evjunior09> okay thanks
<ubuntu> 7.1, latest one from the official site
<artur_> Lynoure: the last 7.10
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: no, VirtualBox is not free as in open source
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: that's not what i asked... after your mobo goes thru all the POST stuff, you should see "grub loading please wait"
<arrrghhh> Lynoure: i thought he was asking free as in free beer.
<Lynoure> arrrghhh: They don't even let you use it free as in beer for business
<ubuntu> Can anyone pls help me?
<arrrghhh> but for personal use it's completely free i thought.
<Lynoure> oh, sorry, yes they do if you compile it :)
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: i am... evidently  you don't want me to help you.
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: i'm betting it's a simple change in the GRUB bootloader.
<ubuntu> I want you to?
<arrrghhh> lol that's a question?
<ubuntu> How do I change it?
<arrrghhh> ok, you get an error 17 right?  cannot mount parition?
<artur_> Lynoure: in the 3rd tab there are 3 select buttons. Channel Mod (2ch that is the only possible option) and 2 input source(both with Front Mic)
<artur_> but i could choose MIC..
<Lynoure> artur_: that's peculiar. And it is kmix you opened?
<wubba> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<artur_> Lynoure: Yes. My sound is ALSA, and i'm in a Laptop.(if it helps...)
<ubuntu> arghh... I can't Private chat with you, I am unregistered??
<Lynoure> artur_: same as I... and same version of Kubuntu. You do have Line, CD, Mic etc in the Input tab?
<arrrghhh> i dunno
<ubuntu> Please help me in yhis channel
<artur_> the most strange is that in a previous instalation, i wasn't with this problem
<jussi01> !register
<arrrghhh> ubuntu well answer my question... it's an error 17 unable to mount partition
<ubuntu> no, it simply says: Error: unable to load OS
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: it doesn't give you an error number?  do you have another machine to chat in this while you fix the problem?
<artur_> Lynoure: and also Front Mic
<ubuntu> No, not at all
<artur_> Lynoure: 4 options.
<arrrghhh> so did you just boot with the livecd?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> Now I am using LiveCD
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: this will be exceedingly difficult to do, but you'll have to reboot.  then when you get the error hit any key.  it'll bring you to the GRUB menu.  press 'e'.  this will allow you to edit the lines.
<Lynoure> artur_: Sorry, I have hard time figuring out our setting without seeing them. And I'm kind of wondering how come you would not have input and record options for those all.
<ubuntu> i pressed many buttons, it didn't bring up any menu
<artur_> when i'm with my headphone and i say something i can hear this in the ear phone, but it seens that SKYPE can't get a 'connection' with my sound system, specially the MIC, cause as i said, i can hear the woman's voice.
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: should say "root (hd2,0)" - although those numbers might be different.  the first number is your hdd, and the second is the partition on that hdd.  usually what i found was it assigned it to hd2,0, and it should be (hd0,0)
<wubba> Is 7.04 Fesity or Gutsy?
<ubuntu> I'm sure at some stage I read (0,0,0)
<wubba> !Fesity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> wubba: Gutsy is 7.10.. now go figure ;)
<wubba> ty
<arrrghhh> should only be two numbers.  ubuntu there's a way to edit GRUB from your livecd.  you'll have to mount your hdd with ubuntu on it.  do you have multiple hdds?
<ubuntu> yes, 3
<ubuntu> (well then it said 0,0)
<Lynoure> artur_: like I said before, getting sound recorded from input is separate from getting it to play. Perhaps you could show me a screenshot of your mixer input screen?
<Lynoure> artur_: you can also try with audacity if you think skype itself is to blame
<arrrghhh> you might want to disconnect any hdds that you're not using for the install.  i found that was easiest when i was starting out... now i know what GRUB is all about so i can fix it if i need to.
<ubuntu> When I pressed install permanently, I saw an option for GRUB in 'advance options', but I was afraid to select it
<ubuntu> what is GRUB?
<arrrghhh> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bynw> i've rebooted to make sure that wasnt the problem. and i've check it out in other system settings. clicking on the administator mode, i do get prompted for my password but the adminstration buttons that should become useable dont. not in any section of the system settings
<ubuntu> Ok, I am going to disconnect my other to HD's... then install again!
<ubuntu> In the installation menu should I fiddle with the Grub settings?
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: i found that was the easiest way for me, when i was starting out.
<artur_> Lynoure: i'm gonna do this. just a minute
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: no, for the most part grub does a good job.  for some reason it can get messed up with multiple hdds (especially if they mix intefaces, P-ATA, S-ATA, etc.)
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: and with only one hdd installed, grub really has nothing to mess up.
<ubuntu> Ok great, then I'm off
<ubuntu> Any last minute advice?
<ubuntu> I really don't want to go through all this nonsense again?
<arrrghhh> may the open source force be with you.
<ubuntu> damn, that wasn't a question, lol
<jtt> is anyone here doing Voip with any plantronics headsets
<arrrghhh> ubuntu: just take your time, make sure you read everything (especially if you don't understand...)
<arrrghhh> ah well.
<SatManUK> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yadoy666> hallo
<yadoy666> indonesia here
<Lynoure> yadoy666: is there anything you need help with?
<arrrghhh> lmao
<SatManUK> guys im trying to install grub after having to reinstall linux and i always struggle im trying to follow the howto but im struggling..
<arrrghhh> guess not.
<arrrghhh> SatManUK: there's always supergrub.
<SatManUK> whats supergrub?
<arrrghhh> i don't mean to be a d!ck but google is your friend.
<arrrghhh> well, maybe i do mean to be a d!ck, but you can't learn if i hand-feed ya.
<SatManUK> im wating for the page to load
<SatManUK> its 1am and christmas day .. break please..
<arrrghhh> lol it's 1pm and christmas eve here.
<arrrghhh> thanks kids, i'm out.
<vzduch> West Coast.. yo mother****** :D
<vzduch> scnr
<SatManUK> why do i need to burn a grub cd..
<SatManUK> can't i just install it from the live cd?
<Lynoure> SatManUK: what were you trying to achieve, again?
<SatManUK> repair of grub
<vzduch> you don't need to burn a CD.. you can also write a floppy (if you still know what that is ;))
<SatManUK> i dont have a drive..
<SatManUK> ah the computer does but i dont have even 1 disk..
<vzduch> Super Grub Disk is probably the easiest way to restore a Grub.. but definitely not the only way
<SatManUK> where to get a blank floppy disk at 1am..
<SatManUK> i will burn the iso..
<vzduch> 1 a.m.?  where you at? o0
<SatManUK> why can't they just write a simple install grub script into the live cd..
<SatManUK> Tbilisi, Georgia..
<SatManUK> Merry Christmas BTW..
<jpatrick> vzduch: UK by the looks of it
<SatManUK> im from uk
<SatManUK> but living in Tbilisi, Georgia
<jpatrick> ah
<SatManUK> in uk its 9pm
<jpatrick> I'm from the UK but living in Spain
<SatManUK> well its cheaper here than spain..
<whuffor> Sweden here
<vzduch> Germany here
<SatManUK> i been to malmo..
<SatManUK> offtopic lol
<whuffor> Me too. I prefer my own city of Stockholm :)
<vzduch> trying to move to the Netherlands some time next year
<SatManUK> lets focus on grub here and take the why here their etc to kubuntu-offtopic
<SatManUK> does anybody the know the step by steps for grub itself?
<SatManUK> i tried chroot /sda1
<SatManUK> i mounted /dev/sda2 into /sda1
<SatManUK> i tried sudo grub-install /dev/sda but it says its not a valid block device
<vzduch> tried /dev/sda1 instead?
<vzduch> should work as well if it's not on an extended partition
<vzduch> (well, disregard that, logical mistake on my part)
<vzduch> sda1 cannot be on an extended partition
<NeoFax> G'Day everyone!
<jhutchins> vzduch: Why not?
<vzduch> jhutchins: it can be an extended partition itself, but everything that's on this extended partition starts w/ sdX5
<jhutchins> k, that's what I thought.
<jhutchins> vzduch: Of course, linux allows more than four primary partitions.
<vzduch> never heard of that
<jhutchins> Strictly a DOS limitation.
<lordofthepigs> is there anyway to get the current screen orientation, to use with xrandr?
<lordofthepigs> like whether it currently is normal, left, inverted or right?
<NeoFax> lordofthepigs: I think xdpyinfo does state the resolotion.  If not, kcontrol does
<purpleposeidon> lordofthepigs: Just calling xrandr without any arguments should display the current orientation.
<jhutchins> lordofthepigs: Under configure display, there's "Orientation".  All greyed out on mine.
<lordofthepigs> purpleposeidon: hmm... it doesn't display the current orientation
<purpleposeidon> Well, mine says "Current rotation - normal"
<lordofthepigs> really?
<lordofthepigs> mine says "Screen 0: minimum 320x200, current 1024x600, maximum 1024x1024" and all sorts of additional infos
<lordofthepigs> purpleposeidon: Actually, what I would want is a script that would rotate the screen 90° every time it is called
<jhutchins> lordofthepigs: You're not running 4 are you?
<purpleposeidon> lordofthepigs: if xrandr doesn't say in the output, I don't know. :P
<lordofthepigs> jhutchins: sorry?
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know what embeded plugin can play .divx files in Konqueror?
<lordofthepigs> jhutchins: What do you mean exactly?
<Cannoli> how do i get permanent root access in terminal for this session?
<vzduch> huh?
<NeoFax> Cannoli: Sudo su -
<vzduch> ah
<jhutchins> lordofthepigs: I mean are you asking about kde4 or kde 3.5?
<jhutchins> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in gutsy
<lordofthepigs> hmm, I just found out that I can get the information with xrandr --verbose
<lordofthepigs> then grep to the line of my display
<Cannoli> ty
<jhutchins> !info krandr
<ubotu> Package krandr does not exist in gutsy
<TheFuzzball> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> maybe it's part of kdetools or something.
<bynw> ok i was having difficulty with the administration mode not working in the system settings. i've reinstalled kubuntu and it works. however i think i know what caused the problem. there are updates available in adept, so if i install these updates it may not work properly again. what am i doing incorrectly?
<nick-3334> how do I install libdvdread?
<vzduch> sudo apt-get install libdvdread
<vzduch> :P
<ardchoille> nick-3334: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<ardchoille> nick-3334: apt-cache search libdvdread  :)
<bynw> i'm gonna go apply the updates again and see if i loose the ability too get into administration mode
<nick-3334> how do I install dvd-css
<vzduch> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<vzduch> :P
<ardchoille> vzduch: It's not in the repos. Neither is libdvdread
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | nick-3334
<ubotu> nick-3334: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nick-3334> !medibuntu
<vzduch> ardchoille: isn't that a repo? :D
<ardchoille> vzduch: Yes, but he has to add that repo to be able to use it, it's not an official repo.
<ubuntu_> hello
<wubba> How can I stop Xwindows so I can install some Nvidia drivers?
<vzduch> wubba: install a kernel module
<wubba> vzducH: I just want to exit out of xwindows
<vzduch> no need to stop X for that, only requires a reboot when you're finished
<ardchoille> wubba: cltr+alt+f2, type in "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" (without quotes)
<wubba> The nvidia file comes up and says that I can't install when X is running
<ardchoille> vzduch: Installing the nvidia drivers does not require a reboot
<wubba> How do you get back to xwindows then?
<vzduch> ardchoille: strictly spoken it doesn't, right.. but afaik it's recommended to reboot after installing a kmod
<ardchoille> wubba: After the nvidia driver is installed, type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" and you should be sent back to tty7
<ardchoille> vzduch: Wrong again
<ardchoille> !nvidia | wubba
<ubotu> wubba: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<haskear> hello, can anyone help me stop my screen fading to black? its not the screensaver or powersaving. Im at my wits end with it
<wubba> When I go out to F2 it ask for a username/password - I am using Linuxmce
<ardchoille> wubba: Did you read the nvidia wiki page first?
<wubba> What I read was to do an sh then the file name - which I did - and it comes up and says you can't run it in X
<ardchoille> wubba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wubba> I don't have Administration under System
<wiehan> what do I type to register my nick?
<ardchoille> !register | wiehan
<ubotu> wiehan: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ardchoille> wubba: Why not?
<wiehan> !register | Wiehan
<Linux_Galore> wubba: just edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file look for the Driver "nvidia" line and change it to "nv" save then sudo halt
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: From what he has posted, he doesn't have nvidia installed yet
<wiehan> that quite obviously didn't work
<wubba> ard: Not sure why not
<wubba> I'm running Linuxmce - maybe?
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: thought he has the normal kernel update nvidia driver breaking problem
<ardchoille> wiehan: Did you read the webpage ubotu posted to you?
<wiehan> nah
<wiehan> Easier to get the quick how-to from the pro's in this channel ;-)
<ardchoille> wiehan: It's best to get the current and correct info and you can read the webpage to do that :)
<Linux_Galore> wiehan: always do a sudo apt-get install envy  then  envy -t
<bynw> ok that's it. something in the updates causes loss of the administration mode in the system settings.
<ardchoille> !envy | Linux_Galore
<ubotu> Linux_Galore: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: yeah I know but i tried the howto method and it didnt work for me either
<lordofthepigs> in ubuntu what's the difference between runlevel 2 and 3 (seems 4 and 5 are the same as 3)
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: That doesn't mean it won't work for others.
<bynw> and when i was installing those updates i got this message: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<ardchoille> lordofthepigs:  Runlevel 2 is used to start most of the machines services.  Runlevel 3 is commonly used by servers. This loads all services except the X windows system.
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: Ubuntu has some serious breakage and problem with certain agp chipsets when it comes to selecting the correct defaults for nvidia, envy has had a far better success rate across all the systems I have admined than the stupid howto
<rami> i have a 3rd gen ipod nano, but i can not sync it to the computer, how can i do that?
<wubba> Will ENvy download the new drivers?
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: When in this channel, we must adhere to the officially recommended methods. Please do so.
<ardchoille> !envy | wubba
<ubotu> wubba: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: even if they are inherently broken for 30% of paltfroms
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: Broken for you doesn't men broken for all.
<ardchoille> *mean
<wubba> ubotu: I don't have that choice
<rami> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: dude, the defaults for the install for nvidia are really bad
<mot_> how do i restart xine?
<wiehan> mot is dit jy?
<ardchoille> wubba: It's possible that linuxmce is a bit different.
<mot_> what?
<_cj> Linux_Galore: adminning desktop linux machines must be a really shitty job
<wiehan> Marius?
<mot_> no
<wiehan> oh, hehe
<ardchoille> !language | _cj
<ubotu> _cj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Linux_Galore> _cj: especially when Ubuntu hardware people dont learn from mistakes
<Pollywog> I think he meant shoddy
<wubba> is there a way to start that program from x?
<_cj> Linux_Galore: tell me about it. my IBM eServers needed custome kernels just to recognize the cd drives they were installed via!
<wubba> from terminal?
<wiehan> I just installed the latest version of Kubuntu, why should I install the 100mb+ load of updates? I though Linux was infallable?
<ardchoille> wiehan: You should always keep your system up to date.
<wiehan> ok, good enough for me :-)
<Pollywog> wiehan: it is only infallible with updates for infallibility
<_cj> wiehan: feel free to ignore the updates. you'll be no less "infallable" than your proprietory a;ternatives
<bynw> when installing those updates, you loose the administration mode functionality in system settings
<Linux_Galore> _cj: I read the rss blog notes from the dev for envy, he has some pretty quirky code to compensate for serious weirdness with nvidia and certain hardware types, these are totally missing in the ubuntu stuff
<ardchoille> !ot | Linux_Galore
<ubotu> Linux_Galore: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<wiehan> listen, evryone keeps talking about repositories, I've read a bit about waht they are? Should I enable them right off the bat?
<rami> Sorry for being desperate, but i have problems with my third generation ipod nano, it wont sync with the computer, and when i try to install the libgpod package it says"Error: dependency not satisfiable:libc6" but i already have libc6 installed, what shall i do?
<ardchoille> wiehan: Which version of kubuntu are you using?
<Pollywog> rami: you didn't install a Debian package on an Ubuntu system, did you?
<wiehan> 7.10
<rami> i tried
<ardchoille> wiehan: Then all of the official repos should be enabled by default
<Pollywog> rami: no don
<Pollywog> rami: no don't do that
<Pollywog> if you do, you will have those types of problems
<rami> it was in the ubuntu device manager
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: wil you compensate wiehan for the next few hours of his time when he could have got it working with envy in 10 min
<wiehan> so, can I install stuff like firefox, etc, and all of them will work? (given that it's the Linux version)
<ardchoille> wiehan: If you can pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, I can take a look and let you know.
<ardchoille> !paste | wiehan
<ubotu> wiehan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_cj> Linux_Galore: i pretty much use openbsd exclusively so anything glx is beyond my tempor threshold :_
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: envy is not supported, please take it to another channel.
<wiehan> how do I do that?
<Pollywog> rami: some Debian packages might work but libc6 from Debian repositories will break an Ubuntu system
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: your avoiding the issue, you have not established his hardware nor if the actual method suites his hardware
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: Take it to another channel, last warning.
<Pollywog> rami: have you tried gtkpod?
<dash_> feliz navidad a todos
<dash_> ^
<dash_> ^
<rami> oh no.....
<rami> so am i in big trouble?
<ardchoille> rami: For what?
<Pollywog> rami: check your sources.list
<Pollywog> make sure you do not have debian entries in there
<rami> dont sau such thing to a 13 year old! simplify.
<Pollywog> then try doing an update
<rami> sat*
<Pollywog> check the file /etc/sources.list
<ardchoille> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pollywog> ardchoille: ty
<Pollywog> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
 * Pollywog has been using FreeBSD too
<rami_> oh the connection cut
<rami_> but i still cant find it guys
<ardchoille> rami: What are you looking for, the sources.list?
<flokuehn> merry christmas to all of you.
<Pollywog> ardchoille: it seems rami might have installed some packages from Debian sources, if I understood correctly
<rami_> yes. i found sources.list
<rami_> but (freely translated) program sources came up
<rami_> yes.
<Pollywog> or he/she tried to
<rami_> he
<ardchoille> rami: Can you paste the content of your sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please?
<Pollywog> perhaps an update will fix the problems once he knows that there are no sources he should not use
<rami_> can try
<ardchoille> Pollywog: Good point
<rami_> i already installed 146 updates today
<ardchoille> rami_: We need to take a look at your sources.list to ensure you aren't using what you shouldn't be using
<rami_> since i havent got internet for like 2 months
<rami_> and btw, broken link
<rami_> or may be my internet again
<rami_> yes yes
<ardchoille> rami_: Might be your connection, it works here.
<ardchoille> rami_: Does this one work? http://pastebin.ca/
<rami_> ardchoille: i dont know how to send it though. and no that doesnt work either
<ardchoille> rami_: Well, when you get to a pastebin, you simply copy and paste the contents of the file into the pastebin. It will give you a link to give to us so we can see what you pasted.
<Pollywog> rami_: are you using two computers at the moment?
<Pollywog> one in IRC and the machine that is giving you problems?
<wiehan> what would happen if I enable all of the repositories?
<Dr_willis> Not a lot. :) it would let you isntall a larger varityof pacakges.
<Dr_willis> if you enable them - and install nothing..  Nothing at all will happen.
<ardchoille> wiehan: Can you copy and paste the contents of the /etc/apt/sources.list file into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can take a look at its content?
<Dr_willis> !training
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about training - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Linux_Galore pokes wiehan
<Dr_willis> Are there (I imagine there are) some affordable places that can take a pdf file and print it out to a nice book for a reasonable price?
<Dr_willis> Not sure what to google for -
<ardchoille> wiehan: Ok, now give us the url that pastebin gave you. We need that to be able to see what you pasted
<wiehan> I PMed you
<ardchoille> wiehan: Yes, but we should keep it in the channel so there are more eyes on the issue :)
<notv> is it possible to tether my phone to kubuntu to use it as a modem?
<notv> its an HTC 3G phone
<notv> it works on windows but i want to use kubuntu on my dell laptop
<notv> is it possible to tether my phone to my laptop to use it as a modem?
<ardchoille> notv: I'm not sure, but I have heard others using their phone as a USB modem or bluetooth modem.
<notv> yes a usb modem
<notv> thats what im wanting to do
<notv> so this is possible?
<Dr_willis> possible.. :) in general...
<ardchoille> notv: Hopefully someone will have an answer for that
<Dr_willis> but i bet some research will need to be done.
<ardchoille> notv: Perhaps search the ubuntu forums for usb modem?
<Dr_willis> Id say step 1 is getting bluetooth working. Or are you going to use usb?
<notv> ardchoille: thanks, im on it
<notv> dr_willis: usb
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Thanks, he's on it :)
<Dr_willis> You do have a dialup ISP account?
<notv> yes
 * Dr_willis had to ask that Obvious question. :)
<ardchoille> :)
<notv> = )
<Dr_willis> In this channel you dont assume Anything.
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a House Phone any more. Unless you count Skype. Wonder if i can use Skype to dial up a BBS. :)
<notv> looks hairy
<notv> it looks like bluetooth might be easier than usb
<ganymede> hello, i am trying to select a font in kde control center, but the condensed, semicondensed, extended, and semiextended versions are not in the font style list
<ganymede>  i was able to select the semicondensed version by editing config files by hand
<rami__> internet cut again....
<rami__> but i<cant get the pASTEBIN to work
<ardchoille> rami__: Does ot load in the browser at all?
<ardchoille> *it
<X314> can anyone give me a quick runthrough of installing something with a rpm file?
<ardchoille> X314: Don't use rpm files, you can cause problem. Look in the repos or look for a .deb file made for Ubuntu. What are you trying to install.
<ardchoille> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<X314> ardchoille: well. pretty much rpm is all I can get, its drivers for my printer..
<Dr_willis> what kind of printer?
<ardchoille> X314: Are you sure your printer isn't already compatible? Kubuntu has lots of printer drivers.
<Dr_willis> Theres also some extra printer 'drivers' not installed by default for older printers i recall.
<rami__> no.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: That's good to know
<X314> well.. its not old.. so..
<jmm_wifi> Hey mates
<ardchoille> Hi jmm_wifi
<jmm_wifi> merry xmas to all yah
<jmm_wifi> hi ardchoile
<jmm_wifi> lot's xmas gifs
<jmm_wifi> to all
<X314> Though. I will try if it will just work.. who knows.. maybe I'll get lucky :p
<jmm_wifi> ok Hard question to all
<jmm_wifi> i got a athlon 64 4000+ x2
<jmm_wifi> i can install 32 bit distros on it
<wubba> jmm: Yes
<jmm_wifi> ok
<jmm_wifi> thank you...
<Evolution2> hey guys,  I keep getting that superblock error telling me that it can't find the UUID of my kubuntu partition. can someone tell me how to find and replace the wrong UUID with the right one please? I have gutsy 32x
<X314> nope
<jmm_wifi> but i've got to install any x86 distro
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jmm_wifi> or a amd specific distro
<wubba> I don't believe there is a 'specific distro' for AMD - just 32/64
<Dr_willis> Hmm grub isent seeing the right uuid?   You could set up grub to use the normal /dev/whatever type name. i guess.. or find the right uuid and enter it.. or change the disks uuid to what grub thinks it should be.
 * Dr_willis seconds what wubba  said.
<Dr_willis> You can compile apps for specific optimizations for specific cpus I guess.. but thats a bit overkill.
<vzduch> Grub can use UUIDs?
<Evolution2> Dr_willis: I got this error before. it seems to happen everytime I install a new partition the numbers get messed up
<jmm_wifi> wubba
<vzduch> I know that /etc/fstab can
<jmm_wifi> don't think so
<Evolution2> I have kubuntu, ubuntu, and studio
<Evolution2> no windows :)
<X314> ardchoille: so.. can I get the rpm file to work or should I just screw it?
<Dr_willis> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=91c4c158-95c4-45cd-af01-78039aaf0218 ro qui
<wubba> jmm: don't think so what?
<vzduch> ah
<Dr_willis> The kernel intry in menu.lst is using the UUID. :)
<jmm_wifi> that it isnt a specific distro for amd
<ardchoille> X314: I would suggest never using rpm files on *ubuntu systems, it can cause problems.
<wubba> jmm: I thought you were asking if there was a specific disto - there isn't - just download the 32 or 64 if your using a 64 bit processor
<jmm_wifi> kububkubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<jmm_wifi> ok
<vzduch> kububkubuntu?
<Dr_willis> amd64 is the generic name for '64bit disrto' :)
<jmm_wifi> oh sorry my mistake
<jmm_wifi> lol
<X314> ardchoille: ah well. okay ^^ thanks :) take care.. and merry christmas to you ;)
<Dr_willis> since amd had the first  common 64bit cpus I guess..
<jmm_wifi> newbie
<jmm_wifi> here
<ardchoille> X314: Thank you, same to you :)
<jmm_wifi> but can i install a i586 distro for instance ...
<Dr_willis> I always use the 32bit disrtos.. Its less hassle
<Dr_willis> theres no requirement for 64bit disrto on the 64bit cpus
<Dr_willis> Its not needed. :) people often dont realize that
<Dr_willis> it 'can' be a little more optmized/efficent at times.. but it depends on your needs.
<jmm_wifi> that's my problem
<ardchoille> And with kubuntu, from what I've seen, it's a lot more work to get 64 working
<Dragnslcr> Unless you have 4 GB of memory, it's probably not any better
<jmm_wifi> specif apps not released for 64 bit distro
<sourcemaker> How can I build my own kernel in kubuntu using the last stable vanilla kernel... (with nvidia support)? I know how to compile and install but I have read... that kunbutu is quit different to other distros like gentoo
<Dr_willis> Even with 4gb of memory it may or may not be an issue. :)
<ardchoille> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Dr_willis> i think ya mean 'gentoo' is quite diffrent  from  the otehr disrtos. :)
<ardchoille> !nvidia | sourcemaker have you seen this page?
<ubotu> sourcemaker have you seen this page?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: I know this guide... but I will use the last vanilla kernel... not 2.6.22 :-)
<Dr_willis> the phrase 'kernel with nvidia support' is confusing to me.. You isntall the nvidia drivers for your kernel.. so whats so special about the vanilla kernel?
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Ah, ok
<jmm_wifi> ok and how do i install drivers for my ati pro 2400 hd based g card
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: I am coming from the gentoo world :-) I wan't to have the last stable kernel... 2.6.22 does not work for me
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Ok, then perhaps that kernel post from ubotu will help you :)
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: ok... thanks... I will try
<jmm_wifi> i'll give a look to that
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: Is there a difference between vanilla and kubuntu kernel repos?
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: I don't really know, I'm not much with kernel stuff.
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: ok
#kubuntu 2007-12-25
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: Can I use the nvidia binary package with the last vanilla kernel?
<Dr_willis> proberly not sourcemaker
<Dr_willis> You will proberly have to use the nvidia isntaller/drivers and install them specifically for that kernel.
<effie_jayx> ata1.00: exception Emask error when booting anyone
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: I don't really know, I'm not the best person to ask about kernel stuff. I have never had to compile a kernel.
<Dr_willis> at least thas how i used to have to do it.
<jhutchins> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<ciperlone> merry xmas to you all!!!
<maduser> w00t
<sourcemaker> ardchoille: I have read that the hardy repos is open... Can I use the kernel package from hardy?
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: how much of "I don't know about kernels" do you not understand?
<biovore> sourcemaker: In theory.. but going that direction could break alot of stuff..
<sourcemaker> biovore: Well... there is a lot of stuff break ... for me with kernel 2.6.22
<biovore> probably best just to do a apt source and get the source for the hardy kernel and build it for feisty..
<ticat85> hello, has anyone out there installed a Logitech Quickcam Messenger before on Linux?
<sourcemaker> biovore: I know this URL... http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ but I can find any nvidia related stuff
<ticat85> Dr_willis, I know you're  a wizard an this linux stuff any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Ive had 4 different webcams.. None of which worked under linux.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_willis> i dont even have a use for a webcam under linux.
<ticat85> woot thanks, Dr_willis, even MORE reading
<Dr_willis> well guess i could point it at my Fishtank.
<ticat85> it shows up here as dev/video0
<Dr_willis> I got an EyeToy WebCam :)
<jhutchins> ticat85: I think the short answer is "Yes", but I don't know who.
<ticat85> aw :(, well I guess no webcam conference for xmas :(
<ticat85> what's this about easycam... i didn't see that in my applications to install
<jhutchins> ticat85: From what i've heard it's not hard to set that one up if you just follow the guides.
<jhutchins> ticat85: However, if you blunder about first, you end up in that Windows situation where you plugged in a USB device before installing the software and it picked the wrong driver, which is blocking the right driver, etc.
<Evolution2> how do I change the UUID of my partition to the correct one because I keep getting a superblock error
<ticat85> oh :|
<ticat85> so should i unplug it and try again?
<Dr_willis> I think tune2fs can change the UUID
<Evolution2> what's the command
<Dr_willis> tune2fs --help
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> [-O [^]feature[,...]] [-T last_check_time] [-U UUID] device
<Dr_willis> it says at the bottom
<ticat85> jhutchins, where do i find "EasyCam"?
<Evolution2> so
<ticat85> sudo apt-get install easycam doesn't work :(
<Evolution2> sudo -U uuid
<Dr_willis> tune2fs -U PUTINTHEUUIDHERE /PutThe/Device/Here
<jhutchins> ticat85: Dunno, read the docs.
<Dr_willis> with a sudo of course.
<jhutchins> ticat85: Mine is a Minicam which doesn't work with linux.
<ticat85> ahh :( this sounds so doomed, but I have to try !
<Dr_willis> what is everyone doing with these webcams anyway? :)
<ciperlone> can i see the real size of all folders in konqueror? how? thank you...
<Dr_willis> real size vs the unreal size?
<Evolution2> oh what's not what I mean. when I boot up right before the filling kubuntu bar gets to the part where it mounts the partitions it gives me that it's the wrong uuid for kubuntu. so kubuntu is trying to mount itself on top of its old uuid. what's the command that lists the uuid of the partitions
<ticat85> Dr_willis, cam-hos :) jk - I'm trying to use it to connect with my family over xmas
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the View==>ViewMode===>FileSizeMode - it shows all the dirs/sizes in box's
<ciperlone> Dr_willis: the size that appears when one click properties in a folder
<vzduch> ciperlone: that would be the size of the folder's contents
<vzduch> the folder itself has no size
<Evolution2> vzduch: a folder has a size of 0.01 Bytes
<vzduch> (or perhaps it has.. but I don't know what that depends upon..)
<vzduch> Evolution2: lol
<ticat85> woot, got easycam2! now... to install
<ciperlone> e.g.: i have a folder of 2GB, plus another one of 534Mb, and another one of 23Mb, and I want to see them in detailed view, showing the real size of each one instead the default value of 4,096
<ticat85> Dr_willis, you use the PS2 EyeToy for yours?
<ciperlone> is it possible?
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  i have one.. ;) its in a box in the closet..
<Dr_willis> last i used it was on XP for the wife
<ticat85> Dr_willis, pfft, well break it out and play some Dance Groove
<ciperlone> can anyone help please?
<biovore> du -h?
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  she liked the eyetoy games also.. but the PS2 is dead now.
<Dr_willis> So its Wii Bowling for now!
<Evolution2> ciperlone: you just hover over them in dolphin
<ticat85> Dr_willis, Wii is dangerous :| my friend broke his glass coffee table... twice
<Dr_willis> What! dolphin actually has a Featuer! :)
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  wife almost gave me a Black Eye.
<unix_infidel> yea, that's what happens when you move around and do stuff.
 * Dr_willis imagines telling people "the wife was playing with my Wii and gave me a black eye' 
<ticat85> Dr_willis, did she burn the roast or?
<ticat85> :)
<Dr_willis> Heck she dances around playing Normal Games..   Leans to the side while driving in GTA and so forth..
<ticat85> err i read that wrong nvm, she almost gave YOU a blackeye
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: she likey wont get mad at that statement.
<ciperlone> Evolution2: how?
<ticat85> Dr_willis, EasyCam2 debunked
<unix_infidel> the only part she'll get mad at is the *MY* wii part.
<ticat85> and it's in french
<ticat85> well no wonder... they arent using any real webcams :P
<ticat85> http://blognux.free.fr/Liste/
<ticat85> french people *sigh* ;)
<ticat85> QuickCam Web, QuickCam Express, and QuickCam Home are supported
<Dr_willis> What! No QuickCam Home Web Express!
<jmm_wifi> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2065/2129383514_1a05411a6f_o.jpg
<jmm_wifi> ui
<jmm_wifi> sorry mates
<Dr_willis> What! No QuickCam Home Web Express Spiffy Extra Title Uber Expresso >
<jmm_wifi> wrong channel
<ticat85> wait wait, Dr_willis, there is QuickCam Super Action Robot Web Express Squad Express - is that your camera?
<Evolution2> ciperlone: I assume you have KDE 3.5.8 correct? just don't put all these "folders" under the same overall folder
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  almost.. I have the  'F@lla8ty' edition. :)
<ticat85> :| i wish I was so good at videogames 11 year olds would buy my PC parts
<tilgovi> anyone on a thinkpad seen /proc/acpi/ibm/brightness go missing?
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  and get all kinds of Babes!
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  ok  - i Plugged in my eyetoy webcam
<ciperlone> Evolution2: in dolphin i can't see the size of the real folders
<Dr_willis> lets see... what even uses the thing
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/video   video0   video24  video32
<Dr_willis> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ciperlone> is there a plugin or an option to enable viewing the real size of the folders in konqueror?
<ticat85> Dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49509/
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  all my /dev/video* things are my TV Tuner cardit seems :)
<Dr_willis> ciperlone,  none that i am aware of, or have ever heard mentioned
<Dr_willis> ciperlone,  may want to ask in #kde
<Evolution2> ciperlone: hmm maybe I am not understanding what you mean
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingEyetoyAsAWebcam
<Dr_willis> :)
<ticat85> Dr_willis, I know when I was in TVtime yesterday configuring my AverTV card - the logitech quickcam messenger came up as dev/video0
<limac> hey
<limac> how can i build a collection in amarock? i mean where to get the music from?
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  aparently the eyetoy has a nonstandard module.. lets see what other webcams i got.
<ciperlone> Evolution2: i want this http://foldersize.sourceforge.net/ , but for konqueror! :)
<Dr_willis> Quick Cam Messenger. :)
<vzduch> limac: you can use any (supported) audio files you have on your disks
<ubuntu_> how do you set the compiz on the live cd?
<ticat85> Dr_willis, so am i doomed?
<ticat85> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111225&highlight=quickcam+messenger
<vzduch> ubuntu_: you don't, because the live CD doesn't come w/ 3D-enabled gfx drivers
<ubuntu_> fudge i thought it did
<vzduch> i_is_two: it's a licensing issue
<limac> vzduch: but I have none. so is there any website that i can downlado 'em from?
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  no idea. :) my QC Messanger is seen as /dev/video1 - but aint workign right either.
<i_is_two> so theres no way to get it working on the livecd at all?
<vzduch> not that I know of
<ticat85> Dr_willis, well they mention some sources at: http://home.mag.cx/messenger/
<ticat85> but I can't seem to load the page :(
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  lib/modules/2.6.22-12-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/usbvideo only has like 6 webcam modules.
<Dr_willis> lets look in my box and see what OTHER webcams i got.
<i_is_two> the installer on the cd does it conserve windows partitions and installs?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My CreativeNX is Missing..
<ciperlone> ubuntu_ i_is_two: what if you install it by synaptic? is it not possible to install packages in a live cd???
<i_is_two> ?
<ticat85> Dr_willis, why do you collect webcams so?
<vzduch> i_is_two: yes, if you use it correctly
<ardchoille> ciperlone: I have installed packages in a livecd env, but they will be gone once you reboot
<i_is_two> i am used to the slackware installer on a blank drive and if its not blank then i wipe it
<ciperlone> ardchoille: of course...
<i_is_two> i'm assuming it displays the partitions and lets me decide what to do with them?
<ticat85> Dr_willis, check it out: I have "quickcam_messenger.ko"
<ticat85> so wtf can't I access it
<i_is_two> hmmm
<vzduch> i_is_two: in expert mode, yes
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  thats what module loaded for my webcam also.. andit dident work
<ticat85> Dr_willis, does Ubuntu hate us?
<notv> dr_willis, i found this thread  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413826
<notv> is this useful at all in my situation?
<Dr_willis> ticat85,  i think we need MORE varity in webcams!@ :)
<ticat85> Dr_wills, who do we bitch to about that?
<vzduch> ticat85: the webcam manufacturers?
<ticat85> hmm... you'd think a company like logitech would make drivers for linux
<Dr_willis> Whats amusing is that there aparently are modules/drivers for it.
<Dr_willis> It could be my TV tuner card is confusing things
<Dr_willis> I get a /dev/video1 for the webcam - it just isent working right
<notv> it looks like fedora has a patch for using an HTC cell phone as a modem. does that offer any hope for ubuntu or what?
<ardchoille> Just bought a 1Gb usb key. Can the Kubuntu live cd be run in a way that it reads from and writes to $HOME on a usb key to have persistent settings?
<Dr_willis> notv,  somthing that i 'might' be able to figure out how to do.. but patching the kernel.. is a bit over myhead.
<notv> is that what it would entail to get the HTC 'modeming' for a laptop?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  not that i am aware of. The ubuntu lvue cd. is a bit lacking in that area. There are other live cd's that can install/do that from usb keys
<vzduch> ardchoille: take a look at Sidux for that purpose
<ardchoille> Dr_willis , vzduch Thanks
<notv> have any of you used fedora?
 * vzduch has Fedora installed at home
<Dr_willis> i like dsl, and puppylinux, and slax :)
<notv> how would you compare it to ubuntu?
<DerHesse> hi can someone help me with cedega?
<vzduch> more current pkg selection, some cutting-edge features (like e.g. darn PulseAudio), less handholding
<vzduch> but good config tools
<notv> if im to convert a windows user to linux, i think handholding might be necessary
<Dr_willis> I dont even try to 'convert' windows users any more.. I just do my own thing.. an amaze them.. and let them decide..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> "what do ya mean.. you never have to defrag?"
<Dr_willis> "what do ya mean.. you never have to scan for spyware/malware/viruses?"
<Dr_willis> "what do ya mean.. it INCLUDED all those programs?"
<Dr_willis> heh heh.. THEN ya fire up compiz for the Kill!
<notv> once i got my firepod working on gutsy
<notv> ive pretty much dumped windows for good
<blizzzek> gn8
<cl> find Veruca Salt
<cl> @find Veruca Salt
<vzduch> wth?
<crimsun> quite a few Veruca Salt albums were posted on usenet lately
<crimsun> perhaps you should look in a more appropriate place ;)
<vzduch> cl, crimsun: in case you missed it, filesharing is an inappropriate topic in here..
<crimsun> vzduch: I'm well aware.
<crimsun> (It's also a blatant fib if you haven't caught my drift.)
<Pici> #kubuntu seems like the most logical place to go if you were looking for something like that though...
<vzduch> who or what is Veruca Salt anyway?
<crimsun> vzduch: random band
<crimsun> Pici: indeed.  I've been wondering why no one has helped me with my toaster, too.
<vzduch> style?  comparable to anything known?
<vzduch> crimsun: hrhr
<crimsun> more slick and radio-friendly L7
<crimsun> anyhow, this belongs in -offtopic instead
<vzduch> never heard of either
<aro> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ticat85> dr_willis eta on logitech quickcam messenger working?
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to keep the same device name for my external hd every time i plug it in?  for example, sometimes it is sdb1, sdc1 or sdd1.  i need to keep it as one name so i know which device name to mount in ftsab.  thanks for any help.
<intelikey> shaffy use the  UUID
<shaffy> intelikey: can you tell me how to find the UUID of my external hd please?
<intelikey> blkid
<Artimus> shaffy: blkid will tell you the UUID's of all of your partitions.
<intelikey> shaffy it's not the "device" or the partition   it's the filesystem.  but yes that's how.
<shaffy> intelikey: that's awesome dude.  i really appreciate it.  that solves so many of my problems.  :)
<shaffy> peace bro. happy holidays. :)
<intelikey> merry Christ Mass to you.
<shaffy> haha
<shaffy> i like it
<shaffy> that's what me and my buddy used to call it
<vzduch> intelikey: Merry X-Mess ;)
<intelikey> vzduch you can't cross out the Christ,   they tried it already   :)
<shaffy> haha
<shaffy> i like that
<vzduch> anyway, Christmas was an invention of the Roman Catholic Church to get their feet into heathen communities
<shaffy> whatever it may be,
<intelikey> vzduch no doubt, however it is not what it started off anyway.       but this is very OT.  so  i'll shush for a change.
<shaffy> it is what it is today.
<shaffy> intelikey: OT?
<awen_> anybody here that can help me how to make a backtrace?
<intelikey> !ot | shaffy
<ubotu> shaffy: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<shaffy> lol
<shaffy> gotcha
<Mat33> guys when I type 'chmod -R uog-w /home/neo/firefox', I get the error, 'chown: `u+w': invalid user'
<Mat33> Sorry
<Mat33> guys when I type 'chown -R u+w /home/neo/firefox', I get the error, 'chown: `u+w': invalid user'
<vzduch> Mat33: pretty self-explanatory.. you didn't give a user nor group to change to
<intelikey> man chown    and   man chmod   you are confusing the two.
<Mat33> No I know chmod is to change
<Thingus> I'm trying to get wireless working on a CLI system. Card is a BCM4318. I've got ndiswrapper compiled from the latest source, and can see my wireless access point with iwlist. How do I connect to it?
<Mat33> and chown for to give permission
<awen_> Mat33: chmod is for changing permissions
<Mat33> Ya I know
<Mat33> I changed it first so that no one can write to that folder and then I want to change it back to give the right to write to the owner.
<earl_> hey guys. I have some problems with my display - but only OUTSIDE of X.
<awen_> Mat33: then you need to use chmod
<intelikey> then >>> <Mat33:#kubuntu> guys when I type 'chown -R u+w /home/neo/firefox', I get <<< must have been a typo.
<earl_> that is, anything text based, like the startup screen, or a non-X terminal, shows up ridiculously large
<earl_> like one letter of text is about a 5th of my screen
<earl_> i can't even see the kubuntu logo at start up because everything's blown up so ig
<earl_> and this is off a clean install of gutsy.
<Mat33> Thanks
<earl_> never had this issue with previous releases, or even when i upgraded from feisty to gutsy.
<Mat33> It was the guide at ubuntu forums that got it wrong.
<awen_> Mat33: link?
<earl_> anyone know what i can do about it?
<intelikey> earl_ sure set a usable vga= in the menu.lst
<Mat33> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<earl_> menu.lst ....??
<earl_> also, what is usable
<Mat33> The section 'Installing Firefox (Quick and Dirty)'
<intelikey> that file that grub reads so you have a menu at boot time.
<earl_> where is it?
<intelikey> see /boot/grub/menu.lst     usable might be  vga=0x0f04
<earl_> k, i'll have a look
<awen_> Mat33: and the command 'chmod -R uog-w /home/username/firefox' fails?
<intelikey> earl_ or maybe   vga=791   or even   vga=normal
<Mat33> no
<earl_> how would i go about testing it out
<vzduch> trial + error
<awen_> Mat33: can you point me to exactly what point in the guide that is wrong, so we can change it?
<intelikey> earl_ use the [esc]  select the boot option   [e] to edit  [e] to edit   and change it.  then [b] to boot.
<intelikey> at boot time.   ^
<earl_> vga= only shows up once in menu.lst
<earl_> and is commented out
<earl_> any particular place it needs to go?
<Artimus> Heads up, there's a bug with vga= lines in Gutsy...
<intelikey> earl_ the      'kernel' line
<intelikey> Artimus ah   have info ?
<Artimus> sure, 1 second...
<intelikey> earl_ see Artimus
<Artimus> Stupid slow Launchpad...
<earl_> i'm listening
<vzduch> good night folks
<intelikey> vzduch and you.
<awen_> night vzduch
<Artimus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Artimus> Might just be hardy
<Artimus> But I ran into a problem with it on a few boxes in Gutsy, might be unrelated to that
<earl_> well this s great. but i don't have any VGA= lines at all
<earl_> maybe i should put one in?
<earl_> this is my kernel line
<earl_> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=b75eb9db-246a-490b-9771-57cd60f54c31 ro quiet splash
<awen_> earl_: yes, you just add it add the end
<earl_> i dont know what most of that stuff means
<intelikey> well that bug looks like it's the vidio card/chip not a kernel bug per'se   that is it's not going to affect all hardware.  i've seen that before.
<awen_> anybody knows how to make a backtrace if no dbgsym package is avaible?
<intelikey> earl_   "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic vga=0x0f04 nosplash
<intelikey> awen_  strace <command>  ?
<earl_> okay i'm going to restart and give it a shot
<earl_> brb
<intelikey> awen_ ltrace if you need lots of debugging
<awen_> intelikey: thx, i'll give see if that gives something useful
<intelikey> i offer only sujestions, and make no promiceses.   (apply the GNU-GPL disclaimer here)
<awen_> intelikey: anything that might be better for kde apps?
<awen_> got 61K lines... think it's a little to much to attach to a bug
<intelikey> awen_ ummmm i'm sure there is.  but i'm not a developer and don't even use a GUI   so....    idk.
<awen_> intelikey: okay, thanks for the try
<earl_> no dice guys
<intelikey> awen_ and i know what you mean about ?trace.   ltrace with the right filter will almost reverse engeneer an app by it's self
<earl_> i had this line in menu.lst
<earl_> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=b75eb9db-246a-490b-9771-57cd60f54c31 ro quiet splash vga=792
<earl_> and it did not work
<intelikey> earl_ so don't use 792     duh
<earl_> well the thing is there was no difference...
<awen_> intelikey: yeah, it can generate an awful lot of input
<nosrednaekim> earl_: what doesn't work about it?
<earl_> should i try vga=normal?
<intelikey>  earl  yes  or  788   maybe     or like i said force textmode on it.   vga=0x0f04 nosplash
<earl_> terminal text is still really big, the splash screen doesn't show up
<nonewmsgs> my xorg.conf file is right about my moniter but kde is using its own resolution ~640x480
<nonewmsgs> how can i make it so it uses the xorg.conf setting instead of its default setting
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: did you see what system settgins->monitor and display says?
<earl_> okay i'm gonna give that a shot
<nonewmsgs> yes but the last time i did it i it screwed everything up so all i had was 640x480 in gnome, splash screen, etc
<nonewmsgs> the bar is in th emiddle of the screen size
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: oh.... well, go back and set it back to normal.
<nosrednaekim> set it to the right end
<nonewmsgs> i pressed keep the new setting and nothing changed
<nonewmsgs> that means if i logout my login screen is now at the lower rez :(
<nonewmsgs> and im sudo dpkg-ing again
<nosrednaekim> hrm... I do wonder where those settings are stored... maybe .xsession?
<nonewmsgs> the problem is only with k.  under gnome it is fixed until i try to fix k's rez
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: do you have a .xession in your ~/ DIR?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim or .kderc ?
<Daemon--> Merry Xmas everyone :)
<intelikey> jsut a thought
<earl_> yeah this vga= option isn't making a difference.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: possible
<nosrednaekim> I never knew what that did anyway ;)
<nonewmsgs> i have a .kde and a .kq
<intelikey> earl_ did you try it with "nosplash" or not ?
<earl_> the text is still really big and the startup splash (although i can tell its showing up) is so big that the word kubuntu is off the screen
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: do you have a .xsession?
<nonewmsgs> no
<earl_> no, i didn't try that, but i'm almost certain its just going to give me startup messages that are still too big to be readable
<nonewmsgs> .xine and then .xmms
<nosrednaekim> ok
<intelikey> earl_ well my very first sujestion was to test that,  and you've tried everything else....
<earl_> might as well.
<earl_> brb.
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: maybe i'll have to take a dive into that python code to see what it does :D
<nonewmsgs> thanks i have to go afk for a bit
<nonewmsgs> anything you think of just dont forget and either type it or ill ask again later
<nonewmsgs> thanks for the help
<nonewmsgs> and merry christmas
<intelikey> if earl comes back saying that it's now readable,   that proves it's a fbcon issue.    and he probably will.  and probably has ati onboard chip 64bit ....   just a guess
<nosrednaekim> nonewmsgs: ok
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: hehe :D
 * Agent_bob hides
<nosrednaekim> lol  ----- print "Houston, we have a problem: No screens found in configuration file, exiting. :("
<nosrednaekim> from the displayconfig code :D
<Agent_bob> i think i've seen that...
<earl_> okay so at least with nosplash the text shows up at the right size and i can see everything
<earl_> however, if there's a better solution, that'd be optimal
<nosrednaekim> earl_: heh :D do you have an ATI, and are running 64 bit?
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim ^ you want to check the other assumptions ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<earl_> ATI yes. i'm not running a 64bit build of linux
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: I think that was good enough :D
<earl_> unless you recommend it, because i do have a 64 bit proc
<Agent_bob> :)
<Evolution2> so you recon KDE4 is going to blow away 2.2x gnome?
<nosrednaekim> earl_: no... thats fine :D
<shaffy> does anyone know of a good compression program for kubuntu?  is it called ark or something?  i need to make rar/zip files
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: for some maybe, not everyone will ever be happy with it
<awen_> shaffy: ark
<nosrednaekim> shaffy: ark for teh win
<earl_> i dunno if any of you guys use pidgin or not, but when i am in pidgin and i type backspace when there's no text to delete, my PC speaker makes a loud beep. how do i stop that
<awen_> just install the right packages for zip/rar etc. and it can do allmost anything
<Evolution2> you guys are all kubuntu users I take it
<earl_> i don't think it's in the pidgin options
<Agent_bob> earl_ there are known issues with ati onboard 64 bit   and fbcon   ont all chips but some just simply refuse to play nice with fbcon(kernel frame buffering used for usplash)
<earl_> agent_bob: i see
<Agent_bob> s/ont/not/
<jtt> is anyone here doing voip with a headset successfully on gutsy
<awen_> jtt: done it with kphone
<shaffy> and can someone tell me a relatively good picture viewer other then Gwenview?
<jtt> awen_, on laptop or desktop
<shaffy> thanks awen_ and nosrednaekim for the ark information bytheway
<nosrednaekim> shaffy: digikam? it comes with kubuntu..
<shaffy> hmm thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: mostly.
<awen_> jtt: laptop (ibm T43)
<Agent_bob> earl_ if you don't have to have the eyecandy while booting,  the simple fix is to not use usplash and thereby not put the vidio hardware into vidio mode under fbcon supervision.    an alternative is to fine tune the fbcon/vga= to some working setting and then never try to access textmode dispaly.   i would recommend the former rather than the later.
<jtt> awen_, and one more question, what brand/model of headset please
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: thanks for helping me those previous time I forgot to thank you before
<earl_> no it's fine... i dont neeeeeeeed the splash screen
<Evolution2> times*
<earl_> i just dont like the idea that if i leave this alone, it could mess up something months from now
<earl_> anyone have any idea about the pidgin thing
<awen_> jtt: i think it is plantronics
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: lol... I don't remember most of the people who come through here :)
<earl_> i know that's a gnome program but it doesn't do that when i run it in windows...
<awen_> earl_: it's the pc-speaker
<nosrednaekim> earl_: trun off your pcspeaker in kmix
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: it was along time. my n00bs days are over
<earl_> how do i do that nosred
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: good to hear :)
<jtt> awen_, thanks i was looking at them specificially the dsp 400
<nosrednaekim> earl_: open up kmix, and mute the channel labeled PC speaker
<earl_> doesnt seem to be one
<earl_> master, pcm, capture mux
<nosrednaekim> earl_: right click on kmix and select "channels"select pc speaker...
<earl_> right clicking on kmix does not show a "channels"
<earl_> there is "select master channel"
<awen_> jtt: they are pretty nice :)
<earl_> which brings up a dialog that, again, conspicuously leaves out a pc speaker option
<ScottG> I have the same issue.. even with PC Speaker off I get the PC beep..
<Dr_willis> xset b 0 0 0       will kill a lot of the beeps. :)
<earl_> scottG - i've only noticed it in pidgin, if i press backspace without anyhting to delete
<ScottG> I get it in Xchat.. which I'm using now..
<Dr_willis> that kills off the standard x beep.
<Dr_willis> backspace in xcaht dont beep here
<ScottG> does here and I just tried Pidgin.. there too
<intelikey> ScottG you can probably blacklist pcspkr if you don't like   echo -e "\a"
 * awen_ started to receive beeps from evolution after upgrading to hardy
<nosrednaekim> earl_: I mean in the main kmix window... not the panel icon
<earl_> Dr_willis xset b 0 0 0 stopped pidgin from beeping
<Dr_willis> earl_,  :)
<Dr_willis> theres some xset b off            or similer command also..
<awen_> i think it is a strange new mail sound to use
<earl_> again though, i dont like these quick fixes, i dont like to shove stuff under the rug
<Dr_willis> b 0 0 0 sets th tone, duration, and frequency to 0
<Dr_willis> xset b      IS the way to set the X beep :)
<Dr_willis> been that way for years and years.
<earl_> for the record, nosred - if i go to THAT channels window, still no pc speaker
<bazhang> hardy kubuntu will not be lts--perhaps the one after?
<intelikey> bazhang perhaps.  but are you an LTS user ?
<nosrednaekim> earl_: ah.. ok, then I believe there is a way to turn it off in systemsettings->sounds
<nosrednaekim> *sound and multimedia
<bazhang> intelikey: not really the issue, sorry for the offtopic
<nosrednaekim> but we would like to know how many LTS normal users there are
<earl_> sound and multimedia...
<earl_> that's not there either...
<earl_> are we on the same operating system
<earl_> lol
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i'll violenteer to count as seventeen of them
<earl_> did i accidentally log into mac os x or something
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: ok... then the follow up. would you use a non-LTS release?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i see no reason too.   so no.
<nosrednaekim> earl_: "sound system"
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: ok, but if you did find a reason, would you?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim if this LTS expires without another ubuntu LTS i'll simply switch to debian
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: well there will be a ubuntu LTS..
<nosrednaekim> and a server LTS
<earl_> no mention of pc speaker there either, though. =(
<Dr_willis> i wonder how many people think.. "oh it has a LTS!, ill use that distro..."
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i know it's planned.  things can happen.
<nosrednaekim> earl_: try "notifications->system bell"
<intelikey> Dr_willis i wonder how many think "oh it updates every six months, i'll use that distro"  ???
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  vs.. oh updates every other day... ill use that one.. :)
<intelikey> no i should have said "upgrades"  sorry.
<Dr_willis> i imagine most of the time its 'oh this one has Wiggly windows!' Ill use that one!
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I would like a rolling release distro (like sidux)... but i'm kinda attached to kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> heh
<earl_> it was unchecked, although i dont know if that's because of the xset command.
<intelikey> Dr_willis indeed.
<Dr_willis> Theres pros and cons to them all.
<nosrednaekim> earl_: it could be..
<earl_> i checked it and clicked apply, and i'm still not getting the bells.
<earl_> so i doubt it.
<Dr_willis> I rember with gentoo, by the time i updated my system... there was more updates...
<earl_> oh
<intelikey> Dr_willis actually i though  "oh it has shipit, i'll use this distro"   (dialup and pressed for cash)
<earl_> i checked it and then raised some of the bars and there they are again
<earl_> so i'll just leave that unchecked.
<intelikey> Dr_willis heh i do that with ubuntu dapper   lol
<earl_> not sure if its good that i'll be fully system bell-less, but whatever
 * intelikey hates echo -e "\a"   (system bell)
 * nosrednaekim wished they did shipt-it updates :D
<intelikey> nosrednaekim careful typo that just a little differently and they will ban you for it...
<nosrednaekim> heh...
<t1n0m3n> I hear crickets chirping
 * Dr_willis sends Ctrl-G's
<t1n0m3n> I finally gave up on 64 bit....  Installing 32 bit again... heh
<cahuez> merry christmas to all dear fellas..!
<t1n0m3n> merry xmas
 * Dr_willis jams to "Dogs Barking Jingle Bells.mp3"
<cheguevara_> lol
<cahuez> or the kats versions, hehe..
<wmsu> hello everybody
<t1n0m3n> hi
<shaffy> intelikey: can you help me with my fstab?
<cahuez> fstab..?
<t1n0m3n> its a diet drink for your filesystem
<Rodge> hello everybody its christmas here in the Philippines
<cahuez> like /etc/fstab..
<shaffy> well, i want to automount my external hardrive and this is what i have in my /etc/fstab  ------>>>  UUID=4701-C88B /0moon vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<shaffy> however, it doesn't seem to be working
<cahuez> cool Rodge, here at costa rica still waiting, hehehe..
<shaffy> i goto /0moon directory and there are no contents
<shaffy> so the mount is not working
<cahuez> take a look at storage devices menu shaffy..
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  you did actually mount it with 'mount -a' or mount /0moon ?
<cahuez> kubuntu uses to mount it on the fly..
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that Line is correct actually
<shaffy> Dr_willis: the only line i have in my fstab is UUID=4701-C88B /0moon vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<shaffy> i'm not sure about the "defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,auto,rw,nouser 0 1" part
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  Only? You should have more then 1 line in /etc/fstab
<t1n0m3n> are you sure that UUID is the right one?  Looks a bit short to me
<unix_infidel> what time does doctor who premiere in the UK?
<Dr_willis> I always remove the uuid type lines. and use /dev/whatever. :)
<shaffy> Dr_willis: sorry, i meant the only line for my external hardrive.
<shaffy> let me check again for the UUID
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: even when using a cifs mount?
<Dr_willis> if the line is incorrect then sudo mount /0moon     should give an error.
<intelikey> shaffy i would change umask=007 to dmask=007,fmask=117  and drop the nouser   other than that it looks good.
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i use the fuse tools for my samba shares.  :)
<Dr_willis> Is there a point in having 'defaults' and Other options?
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: lol, why?
<intelikey> shaffy the mask assumes you only want owner(root) and group access.  denies world read/write
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i just find it easer for my ever-changing lan. :)
<shaffy> Dr_willis: blkid provided me with /dev/sdb1: LABEL="MOON" UUID="4701-C88B" TYPE="vfat"          ; so i just removed the " " around the UUID when i put it in fstab
<Dr_willis> thats a very short UUID.
<shaffy> intelikey: thanks, i will try that right now
<Dr_willis> Hmm /dev/hda1: UUID="C4CF0DF4CF0C50C" LABEL="XPBoot" TYPE="ntfs"
<shaffy> Dr_willis: not sure what to tell you?
<intelikey> Dr_willis short but it is vfat
<unix_infidel> anyone here in the UK?  when does doctor who come on where you are?
<Dr_willis> guess windows partitions dont have the same kind of UUID as ext3 ones..
<Dr_willis>  /dev/hdd1: LABEL="public" UUID="f57f1362-abf9-4407-867b-ebd490ee67db" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<intelikey> s/partitions/file systems/
<Dr_willis> Never noticed that befor.
<nosrednaekim> thats weird.
<shaffy> do i have to Xrestart before fstab changes take place?
<intelikey> shaffy no.
<intelikey> shaffy  umount it and    mount -a
<Dr_willis> fstab is read at boot time.  any changes you make to it afterwareds you must manually take care of by unmounting  and/or mounting manually. :)
<Dr_willis> like intelikey  said. :)
<shaffy> hmm
<shaffy> okay, so,
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I dont have any UUID entries in my fstab any more. wonder where they all went. :)
<biovore> did you eat them willis.. ?
<Dr_willis> does 'sudo mount /0moon' give an error?
<shaffy> Dr_willis: first, i need to unmount it right?  how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> umount :)
<Dr_willis> note the lack of an N...
<Dr_willis> and no i dont know where it went. :P
<intelikey> umount <where it's mounted/>
<Dr_willis> if its mounted the 'mount' command will mention it.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: got a link to a tutorial for smb + fuse
<intelikey> sudo umount /dev/sd??    heh if one must...
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i installed it and read their docs. :) install the pacakge.. copy the example smbfuse.conf to ~/.smb edit it,   add the user to the fuse group, run the command.
<shaffy> intelikey and Dr_willis:   this is the situation.  my fstab reads UUID=4701-C88B /0moon vfat defaults,utf8,dmask=007,fmask=117,uid=0,auto,rw 0 1            and i performed "sudo mount /0moon"  and now it shows that my folder is locked
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  accessit from the shell and see what it says,
<Dr_willis> also see what 'mount' says about it.
<Dr_willis> Your USER will see it as locked because its owned by root - is my guess.
<shaffy> shell says permission is denied
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: i dont see any samba docs on the fuse site
<intelikey> shaffy then you are not in the root group
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  the smbfuse docs. fuse site has links to all the filesstems/things fuse can do.
<Dr_willis> !find smbfuse
<Dr_willis> or is it fusesmb
<ubotu> Package/file smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find fusesmb
<ubotu> Found: fusesmb
<intelikey> <intelikey> shaffy the mask assumes you only want owner(root) and group access.  denies world read/write
<Dr_willis> Half the fuse tools are FuseSOMTHING the other half are SomthingFUSE
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  use 'sudo ls /0moon'
<Dr_willis> unless of course you want users to access it.. then you need to use the proper fstab optiuons
<intelikey> Dr_willis he's not in the root group.   and the mask has him locked out.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: it looks pretty cool for the home lan.
<shaffy> Dr_willis: yes,i can see all the contents
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  Yep.
<unix_infidel> no messing with smb.conf every time i change a partition table.
<Dr_willis> usr/share/man/man5/fusesmb.conf.5.gz
<shaffy> intelikey: so do i remove the mask?
<intelikey> shaffy if you want world read/write change the masks to dmask=000,fmask=111
<shaffy> intelikey: thanks bro.
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  where did you decide on all those options?  :)
<intelikey> np.
<Dr_willis> whats the point of the uid=0 also? wont that mess things up?
<shaffy> Dr_willis: i don't know :)
<unix_infidel> if only i could get behind using linux.
<unix_infidel> on the laptop that is.
<intelikey> Dr_willis he did run them by me/us  eariler.
<unix_infidel> i spent 3 hours trying to configure a ubuntu-server from the ground up and i'm not even half way done.
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  i think you went overboard on some of the options. :)
<shaffy> heheh probably
<shaffy> lol
<Dr_willis> auto, is the default, uid=0 is the default i think also
<Dr_willis> most of the time i just see umask=0002 or 0000 used.
<intelikey> true dat.   but nothing wrong with specifing
<maduser> has anyone here got veoh tv to work with with wne?
<maduser> has anyone here got veoh tv to work with with wine?
<shaffy> intelikey and Dr_willis thanks a lot!  perfect!  apprec!iate it so much guys!  have a great holiday
<shaffy> working perfectly now
<shaffy> :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: btw, lifetime powertrain is a joke.
<intelikey> ya bez welcome, sho nuf
<unix_infidel> no one goes up to a dealer and says my powertrain is broken :-P
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,   most warrenties are a joke.
<ubuntu> hi every bopdy
<unix_infidel> i thought this one was particularly funny :-)
<Dr_willis> its 'insurance'  not proof of a better product.
<t1n0m3n> why does adept give "There was an error commiting changes" on the first update on a fresh install?
<t1n0m3n> I know how to fix it... just curious on what causes it
<ubuntu> I need a help regarding Kubuntu Installation
<maduser> what?
<maduser> t1n0m3n thats a command in the terminal
<maduser> somthing like sudo dkpg -reconfigure -a
<maduser> thats no it
<intelikey> drop the re
<maduser> I almost had it
<intelikey> s/re/-/
<maduser>  sudo dkpg -configure -a
 * intelikey shakes head.
<intelikey> sudo dkpg --configure -a
<maduser> I was close
<nosrednaekim> on the CLI... close never counts
<t1n0m3n> yeah, I already fixed it, but I was wondering why it happens
<maduser> nothing would have happened if he typed it it
<t1n0m3n> maybe a package update to dpkg or apt-get?
<maduser> a syntax error
<Gidean> My desktop has an AMD64 cpu with intefrated graphics (the dreaded sis 760).  It's giving me hell; freezes the computer constantly.  Is it possible to add a cheap nvidia card to solve this problem, anyone?
<intelikey> maduser yeah dpkg would have errored out.   and i don't know what all the -c -o -f -i -g -u -r -e -a   options might have attempted to do.
<Dr_willis> Gidean,  open up the case.. see what slots ya got free
<intelikey> heh not likely.
<Dr_willis> Gidean,  Hopefully you got an AGP or PCIe slot open.
<t1n0m3n> the chipset has agp 8x or so says google
<Gidean> gonna crak open the case to check for open pci slots...
<Gidean> brb
<nosrednaekim> you can still get PCI nvidia cards
<Dr_willis> Hope it has an AGP slot.. not pci. :)
<unix_infidel> hope it has a pci-e not agp
<intelikey> pci vidio   yuch.
<Dr_willis> isa video!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis heh   yeah
<t1n0m3n> hehe
<unix_infidel> i dont remember seeing any isa video cards.
<intelikey> unix_infidel pup.
<unix_infidel> most of them were just either integrated or pci.
<nosrednaekim> a sis isn't going to have pci-e
<t1n0m3n> http://www.sis.com/products/sis760.htm
<intelikey> unix_infidel you probably don't remember when "pci" didn't exist.
<Dr_willis> I rember when Keyboards dident have 'windows keys'
<Dr_willis> and a 3 button mouse dident have a wheel.. and 3 buttons was rare.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i remember the apple II :-P
<nosrednaekim> I have a keyboard without one! :D its one to a gPC
<intelikey> Dr_willis and kbd was 83 keys
 * awen_ looks at his laptop keyboard
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i've just never seen an ISA video card.
<t1n0m3n> VLB!
<Dr_willis> and a ps2 conecector was the size of a quarter.
<intelikey> that wasn't ps2 that was at
<biovore> I have an ISA video card in a box behind me :-P
<Dr_willis> back when CPU cooling fans were not needed
<nosrednaekim> and it wasn't called ps2
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: I remember when cases had boxes with a cpu "turbo boost" button on there.
<biovore> AT Keyboard?
<awen_> night everyone
<nosrednaekim> haha
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  and red #'s on the front showing the speed.. in 2 didgets.
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> night awen_
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: night rider style!
<intelikey> biovore i still have one or two also.   i have a pair of tandy 1000xt 's   that still work sell.
<unix_infidel> knight*
<unix_infidel> w00t
<intelikey> swell
<Dr_willis> flip the 66 over.. you had a 99 speed machine! :)
<awen_> Dr_willis: it was 16 and 25 was turbo :P
<t1n0m3n> Or hacking the pins on the display to show whatever you wanted
<unix_infidel> i think the first cpu in the range of 66-99 was the 75mhz pentium
<shaffy> Dr_willis or intelikey :  when i unplug the drive, and the plug it back in, it doesn't seem to automount?  any answers?
<intelikey> heh my tandy's are 8mhz 80286's
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  you just bypassed the automounting by putting an entry in the fstab.
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  if you want automounting. then you dont want to mess with the fstab.
<Dr_willis> Unless you want a user to manually mount/unmount the device
<intelikey> shaffy yes fstab wont do that.  you can issue mount -a to mount it.
<shaffy> hmm
<Dr_willis> Unpluggin the drive while its mounted it.. not a good idea. :)
<shaffy> you mean "sudo mount -a /0moon"  for example
<intelikey> Dr_willis his origenal concern was getting it to mount at the same point each time  iirc
<Dr_willis> mount -a = automounts all automountable entrys in fstab
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  Hmm.. My external drives seem to do that.  based on their Label.
<Dr_willis> magical? :)
<shaffy> gah, so confusing.  so there is no way i can get the drive to always mount when unplugging/plugging in?
<shaffy> *always=auto
<intelikey> shaffy no just "sudo mount -a"
<shaffy> without my manually doing it
<shaffy> okay.
<shaffy> thanks.
<shaffy> :)
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  Hmm..  Mine do that.. i think. heh heh...
<shaffy> see.. that's what i mean.. cause i'm pretty sure, in my previous install, i had it working where it would auto detect each time
<t1n0m3n> My USB HD automounts without any config on my part
<shaffy> and mount to the same area
<Gidean> Good news:  I've got a PCI slot open.  Would the new card interfere with the integrated graphics contoller?
<intelikey> well his exact wording was more along the line of "how can i get the drive to be the same device each time i unplug and replug it?"   but that may not be an exact quote.    i could check my log file.
<shaffy> intelikey: that's exactly what i'm trying to say.  thank you :)
<Dr_willis> I guess my DEVICE is not the same.. but the system:/media  name is the same
<intelikey> <shaffy:#kubuntu> can someone tell me how to keep the same device name for my external hd every time i plug it in?  for example, sometimes it is sdb1, sdc1 or sdd1.  i need to keep it as one name so i know which device name to mount in ftsab.  thanks for any help.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. somthing seems wrong with that question.. :)
<nosrednaekim> Gidean: it may.. but you can disable it in the BIOS
<t1n0m3n> have you tried "LABEL=" instead of UUID?
<shaffy> no, see my original problem was that the device name kept changing
<shaffy> so i was then told to use the UUID
<shaffy> which i am using now
<Dr_willis> The fstab stuff will still NOT keep the device name the same..  it will make the mount point based on UUID the same.
<Dr_willis> the actual device can still differ.
<Dr_willis> Or am i confused here.
<shaffy> after you guys helped me to modify my fstab line, it mount properly.  i just need it to automount every time i unplug/plug it in
<intelikey> Dr_willis it will in the device by UUID section    no ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  Not sure..  lets see... My extrnal usb hard drive. can be sda, or sdb, or sdc or whatever.. it always appears under kde as system:/media/NDASDISK since thats the disk's filesystem label.
<Dr_willis> the actual /media/whatever is /media/sda1  (right now)
<intelikey> check   /dev/disks/by-id/
<Dr_willis> Actually wait a sec.. its NOT,, its   /media/NDASDISK right now..
<Gidean> norednaekim: the bios says, Primary Video Adapter [PCI]. when I hit enter it gives me the choice of switching between PCI and AGP/Onboard.  If this thing doesn't have a video adapter how can it be set to PCI as default?
<Dr_willis> So the device name is unimporntant to me. :)
<nosrednaekim> Gidean: well, thats iff you put a PCI in.
<intelikey> sorry  no s   /dev/disk/by-id/
<Dr_willis> this is a ext3 filesystem on the disk.. wonder if that matters.
<intelikey> nope.
<Gidean> I see, I see. So in theory, when I install the new card, it will use it before the AGP?
<shaffy> anyway guys, i'll just have to mount -a everytime
<shaffy> thanks :)
<intelikey> bios determines what card gets the boot time display   and then xorg.conf takes over when x starts
<intelikey> shaffy welcome
<dorkface> HI all.  Where can I change the start up sound?  I've tried looking through "System Settings" but I can't seem to find anything.
<intelikey> shaffy you can make a launcher to umount /mountpoint and mount -a   for the desktop   they are handy that way.
<maduser> its in the system settings
<maduser> under notifications
<dorkface> oh, hehe
<dorkface> Thanks :)
<Gidean> Thanks much for the help...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My little fat32 usb drive gets mounted to --> /media/disk  but im not sure where its getting that 'disk' name from.
<Gidean> enjoy your day...
<Gidean> quit
<Gidean> er...
<t1n0m3n> lol
<intelikey> quit
<intelikey> exit
<intelikey> leave
<Dr_willis> its called 40G Media in system:/media/
<intelikey> part
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  next time ya have that drive on a windows system. See what its disk label is.. Change it to somthing MeaningFull like "PornDisk" or similer. :)
<intelikey> sexdisk ?
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  it may start mounting to /media/WhateverYouLabledIt
<intelikey> doesn't dosfstools have something to change it ?
<shaffy> Dr_willis: lol.. thanks.  i will do that.  but can't i rename the drive in linux?
<intelikey> that's what i just said
<shaffy> lol cool
<shaffy> dosfstools
<Dr_willis> shaffy,  proberly can.. but never tried :)
<shaffy> hehe cool
<shaffy> peace all.  have a great night.  :)
<shaffy> don't forget to watch santa on norad
<Dr_willis> I recall a lot of windows disks never getting labels ...
<shaffy> http://www.noradsanta.org/en/home.htm
<shaffy> hehe
<shaffy> he's in Detroit, Michigan, United States
<shaffy> right now
<shaffy> fucker is on the move
<maduser> near me
<intelikey> Dr_willis i used to purposly not set a lable,  made it easy to fdisk the thing
<intelikey> !language | shaffy
<ubotu> shaffy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shaffy> sorry
<shaffy> :)
<maduser> family?
<shaffy> btw, can someone tell me how to do a scandisk of my vfat external hd?
<Dr_willis> My wife often looks over my shoulder...
<Dr_willis> ;)
<maduser> he
<maduser> hehe
<shaffy> hehe\\
 * nosrednaekim is younger...
<maduser> your married?
<Dr_willis> fsck.vfat /dev/whatever
<maduser> I bet i am the youngest
<Dr_willis> I think.. :)
 * Dr_willis has Pc's older then madar 
<Dr_willis> oops
 * Dr_willis has Pc's older then maduser 
<maduser> how old is that?
 * Dr_willis wishes nick completion would put who talked last.. first  in the list.
<Dr_willis> I got a Timex Sinclare 1000 hanging on the wall.. and a Vic-20 :)
<Dr_willis> I forget how old they are.. Im too old.
<maduser> thats how old?
 * Dr_willis is almost the big 40
<Dr_willis> So Get off my Lawn!
<Dr_willis> :P
<maduser> hehe
<Dr_willis> and Pull Your Pants up!
<maduser> I'm in the group who would tp your house
<Dr_willis> Dont make me get my gun ya Young Wipper Snappers!
<Dr_willis> :P
<maduser> what kind?
<Dr_willis> Kids these days - No respect for their elders
<Dr_willis> Give me my seinor discout!
<maduser> respect
<maduser> yeah you are old
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I know... sheees
<franco> hello
<franco> how are you?
<crimsun> I'm both 3 and 83.  Beat that, suckers!
<t1n0m3n> My system beeps when I hold down shift for a while... is that an accessibility feature?
<maduser> 15
<f00f_> 21
<Dr_willis> Hike!
<maduser> yeah
<nosrednaekim> half way between those two..
 * Dr_willis is old enough to know better, and too old to care.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> Working on my Grouchy old man routine now..
<maduser> oh?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... he has to be santa in about two hours..
 * Dr_willis demands a Senior Coffee, then complains that its too hot!
<maduser> I'm not a coffee drinker
<maduser> I don't need it to get up
<maduser> :)
<t1n0m3n> ima beer drinker
<maduser> still got 6 years for that
<nosrednaekim> maduser: you're still young... other..things replace coffee at your age.
<t1n0m3n> OK... I did libdvdcss and w32codecs....  can anyone think of other restricteds I need?  Or a link?
<nosrednaekim> t1n0m3n: avi/divx codecs....
<maduser> thoes come MPlayer
<maduser> or vlc
<t1n0m3n> oh yeah, thx nosrednaekim
<intelikey> joogle hates me.    or is there just not any information on changing a vfat disk lable (file system lable) from within linux ?
<nosrednaekim> joogle.... no wonder it hates you...
<nosrednaekim> can't even spel its exalted name right...
<intelikey> feeling is mutual ?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<intelikey> exalted  :)
<nosrednaekim> ok.. its late.... night everyone..
<intelikey> later nosrednaekim
<t1n0m3n> tune2fs -L LABEL /dev/sdablahblah
<intelikey> t1n0m3n works on vfat ?      /me goes to see
<t1n0m3n> doesnt say
<t1n0m3n> or
<t1n0m3n> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<intelikey> says  it's for ext# in the short description
<t1n0m3n> yep I see that in the man page now
<t1n0m3n> for the lazy on that link above:
<t1n0m3n> sudo mlabel i:my-ipod
<t1n0m3n> do this 1st: sudo apt-get install mtools
<intelikey> t1n0m3n does nothing for the actual disk lable tho
<intelikey> it's all pysudo
<mrtimbo> hi
<mrtimbo> how do i get this autologin to work
<mrtimbo> ?
<mrtimbo> #ubuntu
<intelikey> in kdm ?
<mrtimbo> konversation
<intelikey> oh.   idk.
<se7en_> systme settings--> advanced--> login manager-->convenience mrtimbo
<se7en_> ok konversation ...
<intelikey> se7en_ heh..
<mrtimbo> nice i got it now
<iqag> Hello people. Can one set a keyboard shortcut to move in and out of the embeded terminal in Konqueror, Kate, etc?
<mrtimbo> idk
<maduser> hello?\
<maduser> its christmas!
<se7en_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<snarkster> im trying to use a Zen Stone with Amarok anyone got any clues as to how to do that?
<Hawai`i> question...
<Hawai`i> someone bought me a GeekSquad UPS..
<Hawai`i> anyone had any experience with em?>
<Hawai`i> w/kubuntu... I am run Gutsy Gibbon..
<david__> is there a gui for ndiswrapper or do you have to do everything on the command line?
<david__> ?
<intelikey> reset
<flaccid> hmm i dislike when dhclient fails for no reason
<Hawai`i> 250+ users here.. and all questions get is, 'hmm... i dislike when dhclient fails for no reason?'
<Hawai`i> nice..
<Hawai`i> ;:)
<neville> -_-v
<flaccid> well its xmas day here
<se7en_> it's even xmas in asia :)
<flaccid> dang. but is it xmas in the US yet
<mrtimbo_> hi
<flaccid> hi
<mrtimbo_> guys on freenode are not the nicest are they
<sparr> [how] can i make df not show --bind mounts (which are redundant)?
<Dr_willis> never noticved that many rude ones...
<Dr_willis> sparr,  let me see...
<Dr_willis> sparr,  my 'alias' for the 'ShowDisks' command is    df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<flaccid> sparr maybe --local
<flaccid> see man df
<Dr_willis> if you have redundant mount points.. Hmm. yea df has a lot of options..
<Dr_willis> i dont have any reduntand mount points. Why do you have redundant ones?
<sparr> Dr_willis: yours still shows binds
<sparr> flaccid: tried man, nothing helpful  :(  was hoping for undocumented features
<sparr> i have redundant ones to help with organization
<Dr_willis> what the heck is a bind?
<Dr_willis> why not use links?
<sparr> because links don't work correctly with relative directories that go up
<flaccid> sometimes you need to bind mount hard
<flaccid> yeah
<Dr_willis> cat say that ive ever stumbled upon that issue then.
<flaccid> um i guess you will have to filter it after via piping
<sparr> ive got foo/bar->/baz/bar and foo/blah->/something/blah
<sparr> when im in foo/bar, and i copy something to .. or ../blah, i want them to go into the obvious places.  cant do that with links
<Dr_willis> Im just in the habbit of using the full path too much i guess. :)
<sparr> my paths are WAY too long to do that
<sparr> well, for doing that to be non-tedious
<sparr> the drives/directories in question are my file storages
<Dr_willis> actually.. i seem to recall a bash feature that can set up some sort of path alias's
<sparr> the guys in #bash told me i was SOL
<Dr_willis> that might of only been for the cd command.
<sparr> so i use mount --bind
<sparr> screws up my df output, but it works otherwise
<Dr_willis> i wonder if theres some FUSE tool that can get around all this. :)
<flaccid> but its not really screwing df. its just aesthetic
<sparr> when my real df output scrolls off the top of the screen, its a problem :)
<flaccid> oh ok i get ya lol
<Dr_willis> Thats a lot-o-disks :)
<sparr> not discs
<sparr> just directories
<sparr> i dont have just whole drives mounted
<flaccid> filter em out explicitly with the relevant commands
<intelikey> sparr can't do that with links ???   add trailling / ?
<sparr> intelikey: no, read above for link problem
<sparr> i have /foo/bar->/baz/blah and my CWD is /foo/bar.  i copy something to .. and expect it to end up in /foo, but it ends up in /baz instead.  not helpful.
<intelikey> sparr yeah i read,    didn't see what you were saying really.   easy answer use mc
<Dr_willis> I alwyas get links backwards... :)
<sparr> i never got much into console file managers...  tried a clone of the thing mc is based on ages ago
<sparr> be interesting if this works in mc
<flaccid> what you reckon is best console/shell file manager, sparr?
<intelikey> it does. i do it all the time.
<Dr_willis> I use mc all the time.
<Dr_willis> not sure what using mc has to do with it.. but it is 1 am and im tired. :)
<sparr> flaccid: i dont know, i dont use them
<intelikey> Dr_willis i don't know exactly why mc handles the links differently  but it does.
<flaccid> ok then sorry i misread
<mrtimbo> bah
<mrtimbo> got it finally
<Dr_willis> I think mc has a LOT of settings ive never gtwiddled with . :)
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> me too
<intelikey> and several i have.
<Dr_willis> I do need to find out how to set the default copy/move options that are checked..
<Dante123> I'm trying to install the program creox (real time guitar effects program) and I have given up doing this on puppy linux....I'm doing this on a PIII running at 450 mhz....I need KDE...is there a light distro somewhere that features KDE
<Dr_willis> I need to Uncheck the [x] Perserve Atributes   - which is on by default.. in some cases..
<flaccid> whats the actual problem, Dante123
<Dr_willis> it really can confuse things when copying to vfat filesystems
<intelikey> Dante123 light and kde don't belong in the same sentance really
<Dante123> Well, getting it to work under puppy was a problem when I came to the KDE headers etc.
<flaccid> !find creox
<ubotu> Found: creox
<flaccid> !info creox
<ubotu> creox: real-time guitar effects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2rc2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 285 kB, installed size 792 kB
<intelikey> Dr_willis you get those error messages and have to confirm.
<flaccid> install the package creox by your favourite package manager like adept :)
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  yep. the thing trys to chown/chomode on the vfat filesystem.. and it cant. :)
<Dante123> I guess I am asking for is the lightest distro that will be able to handle creox and necessary components of which kde is one
<intelikey> Dr_willis i fixed that.   heh but i don't remember how.
<mrtimbo> * hands nalioth a beer
<flaccid> Dante123: this is the kubuntu support channel, not distrowatch. creox is in the universe repos and can be installed if you would like. why not install and test the performance?
<unix_infidel> anyone here using an IBM port replicator with Ubuntu?
<Dante123> I ran xubuntu on this machine...but it ran much slower than puppy linux...and I even tried TinyMe (based on pclinuxOS) but it chokes on wifi whereas at least puppy linux had that working.
<nalioth> mrtimbo: the bar is in #kubuntu-offtopic  :)
<intelikey> it preserves ownership and perms but doesn't error out on vfat anymore.   so i know you can set that,  just did it so long ago
<Lynoure> Dante123: Debian is easy to install light. More manual work, though. :)
<mrtimbo> ok
<flaccid> Dante123: with the spec you mentioned, it should run fine on kubuntu.
<Dr_willis> !find creox
<ubotu> Found: creox
<Dante123> I guess what I was looking for was a derivative of Kubuntu...maybe something lighter...
<Dr_willis> creox seems to be in the repos...
<Dr_willis> !info creox
<ubotu> creox: real-time guitar effects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2rc2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 285 kB, installed size 792 kB
<flaccid> Dante123: why lighter, is there an actual problem?
<flaccid> Dr_willis: already did that :)
<Dr_willis> So.. whats the problem? i missed somthing.
<unix_infidel> Lynoure: you can do the same with Ubuntu
<flaccid> yeah there isn't a problem as far as i can see
<unix_infidel> i did an ubuntu-server install and i've spent over 3 hours configuring.
<Dante123> yeah, kubuntu (even xubuntu) seem to run much slower than other distros on this hardware.
<unix_infidel> and i'm not even half done.
<Dr_willis> How can you even benchmark/prove that?   if you can prove it/ find where its slow.. file a bug please. :)
<flaccid> Dante123: thats always going to be the case. pc-bsd will run kde faster than all of them... but yeah. this is the kubuntu support channel here.... goto off-topic
<Lynoure> unix_infidel: yes, but then you have exotic setup that gets less support here. Just my opinion.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: i agree really. if it works, it works
<unix_infidel> Lynoure: i get support just fine.
<Dante123> I can give examples.  Like when running Audacity in Xubuntu vs.  Puppy Linux.  The xubuntu will freeze for a second and mess up the recording.
<Lynoure> unix_infidel: dude, you _are_ the support =)
<flaccid> Dante123: and how do you prove the problem is the operating system. do you have a proof of concept?
<unix_infidel> Lynoure: LOL, I havent had a *nix desktop in over 2 years.
<Dante123> okay.  Just thought you could point me to a derivative that was smaller.
<flaccid> Dante123: you dont even know where the problem lies, so thats unlikely to fix the problem.
<intelikey> Lynoure depends.   personally i don't like to support default setups
<Dr_willis> that sounds like a hdparm/dma issue to me..  Of course Puppy is using a different kernel.  i thought it was still using 2.4, they may be using 2.6 now.
<flaccid> in your example Dante123, the problem could be audacity..
<Dante123> I can't prove jack shit.  I'm just telling you gut feeling and observation....ubuntu and its offspring run slow on this machine.  But I will leave your channel.  Merry Christmas
<mrtimbo> watch your language
<flaccid> Dante123: use somethine else then. thats your choice
<Dr_willis> 2.6.21.7  is used by puppy.. interesting.
<intelikey> Dante123 too many daemons running
<flaccid> unfounded claims are stupid
<flaccid> there are thousands upon thousands of variables to consider here
<Dr_willis> actually for best 'audio recording' wouldent one want a 'real time kernel' ?
<intelikey> yep.   however i do tend to agree a default installation is slugish on a < 500mhz box
<Lynoure> I think it's ok to say what something seems or feels like without having numbers/specs yet. But this is not the best channel to get recommendations for other distroes.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: one would buy a new computer, not use a pentium III :)
<flaccid> intelikey: agreed there too
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  never noticed that comment. :) heh heh
<mrtimbo> lol
<Lynoure> flaccid: not an option for everybody.
<flaccid> hehehe
<flaccid> Lynoure: thats irrelevant. hardware is physical limitation, yes
<flaccid> and yeah i've tried audio on ubuntu, dante123 was right and so is intelikey. pentium 500mhz~ is sluggish with ubuntu. other distros its faster, but kubuntu is heavy, but that comes down to trade-off of features anyway
<Lynoure> flaccid: it's totally not irrelevant for the people to who money is a physical limitation, but everyone of course gets to choose how much they want to support people on really old hw
<intelikey> flaccid  i know.     tweeked propperly a p1 100mhz feels fast
<flaccid> well not really, i for one support any hardware, but if it goes slow, you either change operating system and try something else or change hardware. we just support kubuntu here...
<intelikey> iv'e done it.
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah but in those situations i go freebsd :p
<Dr_willis> CP/M !
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> my ubuntu server is a p2 300mhz and suprisingly when it had a desktop it went well
<Dr_willis> PuppyLinux is actually sort of amazing how well it works. :)
<flaccid> i uses to use DamnSmallLinus instead
<Dr_willis> I had Ubuntu on a Pent 1 100 laptop.  the install took like 2+ hrs..
<Dr_willis> but it ran. :)
<intelikey> flaccid nothing suprising about that to me.
<flaccid> hehe
<mrtimbo> pentium 1? dang
<flaccid> true, i don't regard ubuntu as a server os at all but, i just have it for testing
<Dr_willis> Yep. it was a sad sad old laptop.
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> yeah,   are lappies really slower, or is it just me ?
<Dr_willis> it even had a floppy disk.
<mrtimbo> my laptop is way slower than my desktop but runs kubuntu just fine
<flaccid> intelikey: um they can be slow and i reckon video driver makes a big difference, but 256mb laptops dont go that well as 512mb or 1gb
<flaccid> like if you do debian + kde , its so faster than kubuntu, and that kind of worries me a little bit
<intelikey> heh  did i mention the specs on that p1 box ?     p1 mmx 100mhz 64m ram 1g hdd  running ubuntu dapper with kde     not default of course.
<Lynoure> flaccid: that's why I recommended it above...
<flaccid> Lynoure: recommended what sorry.. debian?
<Lynoure> flaccid: yes, to the Dante guy.
<Lynoure> Shocking, huh :)
<flaccid> yeah true. nah i agree debian is far more stable you just miss out on features.
<intelikey> we often sujest other distros and even other os's   depends on what they specify they need/want
<effie_jayx> flaccid: unless you run testing
<sparr> question regarding apt, preferences, policy, pinning, etc.  http://rafb.net/p/XgNDbx80.nln.html help is appreciated
<flaccid> effie_jayx: what does that mean
<effie_jayx> flaccid: debian testing is rather stable... and offers recent packages...
<flaccid> ah yeah i forgot about that branch, hmm true. are they doing xorg 7 and compiz fusion in testing?
<effie_jayx> flaccid: still got beryl
<flaccid> oh dang
<intelikey> sparr hmmmm
<sparr> intelikey: yeah, thats about how far i got too  :)
<intelikey> latest version number is always slected ?
<intelikey> i'm guessing.
<intelikey> sparr i'm going to say if they were the same version then the pin would dominate the choice,  but being a version differance that takes presidence
<sparr> i know thats wrong, ive seen working pin configurations for NOT pulling packages from ubuntu+1 or debian unstable
<intelikey> then not enough gap ?
<intelikey> 995 996
<Thingus> Hrm... I'm having issues with a 3Com wired ethernet card on my laptop.
<flaccid> thats no good
<Thingus> It's a CLI install from the Xubuntu Fiesty Alternate CD.
<flaccid> what are the issues
<pastor> hola a todos
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pastor> !es
<Thingus> flaccid: For one, slow boot times, another is that the device won't connect to my router.
<flaccid> why won't it connect and connect in what sense?
<Thingus> It also likes to spew some seemingly random errors to my tty.
<flaccid> what are those errors
<Thingus> flaccid: Great walls of text that I can't readily paste... One moment.
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> need errors to help
<intelikey> give grapheti
<Thingus> flaccid: The outstanding part seems to be "eth0: transit timed out" accompanied by a large portion of some sort of log.
<inteliwasp> how do i undo a symbolic link?
<intelikey> inteliwasp rm it
<Thingus> I had this problem before, and I can't exactly remember the fix...
<Thingus> It invovled adding an option to my menu.list.
<Thingus> irq-something...
<flaccid> are you using dhcp on the lan?
<Thingus> flaccid: Yes
<Thingus> I think it's an issue with the card...
<intelikey> Thingus so you had to specify an irq to some device that is conflicting with that card ?
<flaccid> ok so the card comes up as eth0 in ifconfig -a ?
<inteliwasp> is there a special way to link directories?
<Thingus> intelikey: No, it was a boot option... "irqdump" or "irqscan" or something...
<Thingus> flaccid: Yes.
<intelikey> inteliwasp   ln -s dir linkname
<flaccid> ok what does sudo dhclient eth0 return ?
<flaccid> (might wanna kill all dhclient first)
<inteliwasp> intelikey: is that dir the destination?
<intelikey> yep
<Thingus> flaccid: One moment, rebooting it...
<flaccid> Thingus: also pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<Thingus> flaccid: Right.
<earl_> i'm having major problems with ALSA. i'm not even sure where to start, so i'm just going to issue a general SOS.
<earl_> it just... doesn't work.
<flaccid> !sound | earl_
<ubotu> earl_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flaccid> thats about all we can offer without specifics, and im not that great at linux sound, not that many people are. intelikey i guess we need a process to check alsa/sound and restore
<fignew> earl_: is the volume up/unmuted?
<Thingus> This takes abnormally long to boot... ><
<flaccid> earl_: have you tried aplay /path/to/sample.wav
<Thingus> It's hitches at *Preparing restricted drivers
<flaccid> Thingus: so thats probably a video issue
<Thingus> No, not using an accelerated driver.
<flaccid> earl_: you can try something like aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<flaccid> which driver are you using for Xorg, Thingus?
<Thingus> flaccid: neomagic
<intelikey> inteliwasp the path in the link can be either reletive or absolute    i.e.   ln -s .. ~/home      or   ln -s /home ~/home     both will work the same     assuming you live in /home/something   as is default   and i don't.
<flaccid> thats the video driver? does X start ?
<Thingus> I had a Xubuntu install working fine on this hardware before, but the harddrive failed.
<Thingus> flaccid: Well, it's a CLI system, at the moment. I want to install fluxbox once I get networking up.
<earl_> oh sorry about that. i was following that wiki article i was linked to.
<earl_> no my volume is not muted. OSS works,
<flaccid> Thingus: ok then goto a tty, login and check ifconfig to see if dhcp worked, failing that provide /etc/network/interfaces and try sudo dhclient eth0 to do it manual and see problem
<flaccid> earl_: how about the command i suggested, does it play
<inteliwasp> intelikey: ya i just need a link so i can make a quick shared folder to backup my laptop
<earl_> ALSA should work, it has worked better than OSS on every release i've fed this laptop up until now
<earl_> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<flaccid> earl_: i don't know that specific error, try googling
<flaccid> sound buffs feel free to help earl_
<Thingus> flaccid: Okay... So I insert my flash drive and it spams me with errors about usb devices. ><
<intelikey> inteliwasp one note on that.   the symbolic link will have permission 777 but that will not give you write permission  you have to have permission on the actual dir      just incase you over looked that.
<flaccid> Thingus: so?
<inteliwasp> intelikey: the final dir has full perms for me alone
<earl_> i'll give google a shot
<Thingus> flaccid: So, I have no idea how I
<flaccid> Thingus: please do the two things i asked yeah ?
<Thingus> am going to pastebin my config files.
<flaccid> Thingus: oh you will probably have to re type
<intelikey> k just pointing out that the links perms is irrelivent
<intelikey> heh first time i played with symlinks that pitched me for a loop...
<flaccid> same
<earl_> so flaccid;
<earl_> google comes up with a launchpad entry
<earl_> they say to update the alsa-driver
<earl_> is this trivial...?
<Thingus> God, I'm so ready to just chuck this laptop...
<flaccid> earl_: i've never done it, does it say how, provide URI ?
<Thingus> But, I just spent $25 on a new harddrive for it, so I have to put forward an effort.
<flaccid> Thingus: i will help you get to the bottom of it, if you can get me what i need :)
<intelikey> ah good i'm off in 10
<intelikey> fellows have a great big one. and enjoy what you can of it.   i'm went
<earl_> looks like someone near the bottom provided
<earl_> a deb*
<Zombocom> how do i use strigi?
<earl_> not sure if i want to go installing random people's debs, though
<earl_> and no one posted to say if it worked or not
<flaccid> i guess thats up to you in this case, its not confirmed or released yet it seems but could work
<earl_> after i install the debs i have to restart right
<flaccid> um probably, not sure
<flaccid> upgrade/install the deb then try the aplay command again to see if you can play without reboot
<Thingus> Gah!
<earl_> sigh one of the debs doesn't even dpkg right...
<Thingus> I quit.
<earl_> i get this message from it
<Thingus> This &$%^% laptop is utter trash.
<earl_> dpkg-deb: file `alsa-firmware_1.0.15-1_i386.deb' is not a debian binary archive (try dpkg-split?)
<Thingus> I'll try poking it with a few other tools, but I have my doubts.
<flaccid> hmm weird, is the file intact? can you open it with ark, earl_?
<earl_> the deb?
<flaccid> yep
<mom_> if you know your internet is working fine but webpages have issues loading from time to time is there something you can check in linux to make sure everything is working properly?
<earl_> i can see two files in it
<earl_> from ark
<earl_> control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz
<flaccid> mom_: ping a site from konsole eg. ping google.com and see if you have any packet loss
<flaccid> earl_: hmm it seems ok
<flaccid> earl_: what does dpkg -l | grep alsa-firmware return?
<earl_> nothing
<flaccid> im not familar with that error, lets google
<earl_> maybe it's not even necessary
<earl_> let me restart. the other one was an alsa driver deb
<earl_> and it installed fine
<earl_> dpkg -l | grep alsa does return an alsa-driver
<earl_> so that might be all that's necessary
<earl_> brb
<mom_> no loss, i feel like its something wrong with my computer resolving website names to ip addresses but im not sure about that stuff
<flaccid> mom_: ok see how it goes doing dns lookup. host google.com
<flaccid> do fresh hosts you have not looked up before so they are not cached in anyway
<mom_> that seems fine too, maybe its just the machine
<flaccid> not sure, try dif browser maybe
<mom_> dang i like firefox maybe ill try an uninstall and reinstall
<earl_> no dice.
<mom_> thanks for the help
<earl_> what is pulse audio?
<earl_> that is another thing that is being brought up on my google hits
<earl_> one guy suggests removing pulse audio entirely
<earl_> but this will break several kde packages
<earl_> kaffeine, amarok for example
<earl_> so what this issue comes down to, again, is KDE being a giant pain in the ass
<Zombocom> guys how do I watch dvds in kubuntu?
<Zombocom> everytime I put a dvd in it says it cannot play it
<earl_> Zombocom !dvd
<Zombocom> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Zombocom> what the heck
<Lynoure> Zombocom: license issues, that's why
<Zombocom> oh
<earl_> i have a better link
<earl_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<earl_> i'm so pissed off
<earl_> i dont know what this pulse audio thing is but i dunno how they let it get into kubuntu when it pretty much just breaks everything
<Fatih_Akdeniz> hi
<mrtimbo> hi
<bobito> Hey yall, I can't get any of my programs other than firefox and konversation to connect to the internet, most importantly KTorrent.  I'm running Kubuntu gutsy 7.10, anyone have any ideas?
<sigma_123> merry xmas all. hav a good day:)
<bobito> you too sigma
<fulat2k> hi folks, been trying to compile pspvc on gutsy.  but got the following error when compiling: gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<fulat2k> any idea what's missing?
<sigma_123> gee the channel is pretty empty
<bobito> it is christmas
<sigma_123> ubuntu is still pumping. over 1000 users. lol doesnt anyone logoff their
<sigma_123> there
<earl_> this sound problem is infuriating. is anyone familiar with the following error message
<earl_> load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,0
<earl_>  load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0,0
<earl_> errr ignore that
<earl_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<flaccid> what does file /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so  returne
<earl_> HM
<earl_> i think i just found the problem
<earl_> i typed alsa into adept
<earl_> there's a package calleddd
<earl_> libasound2-plugins
<earl_> i installed that and the pulseaudio package
<earl_> now alsa works
<flaccid> ok coolio
<earl_> no need even for a reboot
<earl_> this whole thing reeks of accidentally-left-out dependency
<flaccid> im not sure i have just have libpulse0 and libasound2
<earl_> well whatever the case, it works now. thanks for your help
<fildo> lol
<mario> I have a problem with mupen64
<mario> MUPEN64, who has a problem with mupen64!
<flaccid> cool
<Daemon--> Merry christmas eveyone (in the voice of tiny tim)
<Beren78> merry christmas :)
<dsmith_> merry kubuntu xmas
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i slow down my mouse speed
<btse> drag slower
<KalEl> hi, is the "KDE4" ready for ubuntu so that i can start using it?
<Jay-Oh-En> btse
<Jay-Oh-En> btse: ?
<Beren78> installing KDE4 on a 3.x system will likely break it, so Kubuntu Hardy alpha2 is probably your best bet if you really want to use it
<khelll> i have installed openldap but i miss configured some options... when i tried to reinstall it , i couldnt get the configuration interface again, how shall i start installation from scratch ?
<Lynoure> khelll: sudo  dpgk-reconfigure openldap
<Lynoure> khelll: or you can just dig around in the configuration files manually
<khelll> thanks laynoure
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i slow down my mouse speed
<Jeroi> Jay-Oh-En go to system settings
<Jay-Oh-En> ok done
<Jeroi> there is option keyboard and mouse
<Jay-Oh-En>  yeo
<Jay-Oh-En> yep
<Jeroi> mouse
<Jay-Oh-En> done
<Jay-Oh-En> Jeroi: now what?
<Jeroi> hmm werad
<Jeroi> there is no sensityve..
<Jeroi> mouse poiinste acceleration
<Jeroi> it is defautl 2x
<Jeroi> slower that
<Jay-Oh-En> but it doesnt slow down my mouse when i click apply
<Jeroi> ?
<Jeroi> mine did
<Jay-Oh-En> wait yues it does :]
<Jeroi> I did try higher it
<Jeroi> and I did slower it
<Jeroi> worked
<Jay-Oh-En> it worked
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<Jeroi> I think it should be Mouse sensitive
<Jeroi> not acceleration speed
<Jeroi> np
<Jeroi> is there screenies about kde 4?
<lordofthepigs> is there any guide that explains how to get suspend to work properly on my laptop
<Lynoure> lordofthepigs: not really, there are some guides on what to try, but it can be a really timeconsuming process at worst
<Lynoure> lordofthepigs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505890 is a good start
<Lynoure> lordofthepigs: which laptop you have?
<lordofthepigs> fujitsu lifebook u810, more of a minilaptop...
<soni> anyone there
<Lynoure> soni: try  /who #kubuntu   to see
<soni> is there a good tool(for Ubuntu Linux) to search and fix hard disks? i have video that's hanging up. :f thank you
<Lynoure> lordofthepigs: A friend of mine won his suspend battle with fujitsu lifebook p7120, but I don't know how similar/dissimilar those are. I fight in burst with my HP NC8230, but have not won yet :/
<Lynoure> soni: if it is just one videofile, first make sure it was not downloaded corrupt.
<soni> <Lynoure> it wasn't it's been oing to lot of files lately
<Lynoure> soni: you can check filesystems with fsck and disks with badblocks, I'd start with those.
<soni> <Lynoure> i tried that said ti was all good
<Lynoure> soni: Which? Both?
<soni> <Lynoure> yes i trid fsck but it didn't even check
<Lynoure> soni: try with e2fsck -f device
<Jeroi> I hope that Kngueror is removed from kde4
<wiehan> Serious Question: Do I need envy if I choose the "install proprietary drivers" in kubuntu?
<Jeroi> is there a way to remove kngueror?
<Jeroi> I use dolphin for file browsing and console, and firefox for web surfing
<Jeroi> what system you used before kubuntu?
<wiehan> none?
<wiehan> Well, win2k, XP, Vista
<Jeroi> :D
<wiehan> pls can some1 answer my Q?
<Jeroi> me too
<Jeroi> why do you want to install that?
<Jeroi> is there some reason?
<wiehan> because, when I started to install stuff like automatix, I immeadiatelly encountered graphics issues which caused me to reinstall kubuntu
<pag> wiehan, don't use envy. 1) you don't need it. 2) it only causes problems
<jpatrick> !automatix | wiehan
<ubotu> wiehan: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<wiehan> well, I had problems without it, the kind of problems that make me want to run away from linux!
<Jeroi> wiehan like what?
<Jeroi> Are you trying to use windows software on linux?
<wiehan> Graphics issues! I only see freaking green lines after I install software and restart my PC
<wiehan> It crippled my kubuntu
<pag> Jeroi, " sudo apt-get remove konqueror " should work for removing Konq. (Personally, I don't see the point of doing so, but it's your machine ;)
<wiehan> no, not at all, only linux software
<Jeroi> pag it unstilla like whole kde in same time
<Jeroi> like 32 packages
<Jeroi> I am aware that it will break up my kde
<Jeroi> was there a command that will remvoe konqueror alone?
<Jeroi> It just kngueror is shit
<se7en_> how do i unrar a paswd protectet rar file
<Jeroi> I dont use garbage like that :D
<Lynoure> kngueror is probably the cheap pirate version =)
<wiehan> I'm new to Linux, and I need a quick fix of getting all essential stuff on my PC, Iunderstand Automatix does that...
<wiehan> If I can't use automatix, what else?
<llutz> se7en_: unrar e -p file.rar
<Jeroi> wiehan what are you trying?
<Jeroi> gfx?
<Jeroi> audio?
<wiehan> to just five my PC a more windowsy feel...
<Jeroi> wiehan, it is kde
<Jeroi> no windows
<wiehan> And I am freaking lost in the adept-manager and repositories
<Jeroi> you cant make it feel like windows
<pag> wiehan, well... "windowsy" feel is best achieved only on one OS... and it's not linux ;)
<wiehan> I know that, but you certainly know what I am trying to do
<Jeroi> wiehan: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpatrick> kdesudo*
<Jeroi> then edit that list
<se7en_> thanks llutz forgot the e option :)
<Jeroi> uncomment all reprosities
<Jeroi> then you get more reprositions
<wiehan> how do I edit it?
<wiehan> To waht?
<pag> wiehan, to install codecs, java, flash and things like that, just paste the following into Konsole " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras "
<wiehan> What do I type?
<Jeroi> when you see more good repsitories in web just edit that always
<Jeroi> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jeroi> into konsole
<pag> Jeroi, kdesudo
<Jeroi> ?
<pag> !kdesudo | Jeroi
<ubotu> Jeroi: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wiehan> I don't understand at all
<Jeroi> ah
<wiehan> what should I type to get the restricted extras?
<Jeroi> k-menu->system->knosole
<wiehan> ok, then what?
<Jeroi> it opens commandline
<Jeroi> where you can administrate your systemn
<Jeroi> typically:
<wiehan> just tell me how to get the restricted extras working?
<Jeroi> you add programs by typing sudo apt-get install programname
<Jeroi> wieahna
<jpatrick> !apt | wiehan
<ubotu> wiehan: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jeroi> sudo apt-cache search restricted
<wiehan> is that all, then I will have the restricted extras?
<onishidato> hey guy, do we have any program can read the .iso file?
<jpatrick> that without sudo^^
<Jeroi> wiehan no
<Jeroi> you search that software from that list
<Jeroi> then type:
<wiehan> just please tell me waht I should type to get it pls?!
<Jeroi> sudo apt-get install program
<Jeroi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jeroi> that should do it
<wiehan> should I replace program with something?
<Jeroi> there it is
<onishidato> hey guy, do we have any program can read the .iso file?
<Jeroi> [12:25] <Jeroi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jpatrick> wiehan: if you haven't done the sources.list thing: download this file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2991/ and overwrite your /etc/apt/sources.list with it
<jpatrick> onishidato: k3b?
<onishidato> it can't read
<Jeroi> di find that program name with: sudo apt-cache search restricted
<Jeroi> man wiehan you should read ubuntu wiki
<onishidato> jpatrick: something can read inside the iso file
<jpatrick> Jeroi: help.ubuntu.com would be better
<Jeroi> it it like manual for newbie to help you to start with linux
<Jeroi> or that
<pag> onishidato, krusader should be able to (at least description says so ;)
<jpatrick> since the wiki is for development
<se7en_> onishidato: just mount it
<Jeroi> wiehan just linux is not windows, you must leanr how you use linux.
<onishidato> se7en_: we can't mount an iso file
<Jeroi> forget your leanring with windows
<se7en_> sudo mount -o loop you.iso file /media/yourfolder onishidato
<Jeroi> start learning about linux
<Jeroi> there is many help sites with ubuntu system
<se7en_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<khelll> how shall i find the configuration files of openldap
<onishidato> se7en_ ok ok
<onishidato> se7en_ let me try
<onishidato> se7en_ thks
<se7en_> :)
<pag> khelll, " dpkg -L openldap | grep config " ? :)
<Jeroi> I think image monter should be included in kde4
<Jeroi> or dolphin
<jpatrick> Jeroi: file a wishlist bug on bugs.kde.org
<Jeroi> :D
<Jeroi> I dont see it working
<Jeroi> there is so many things that  think devs not reading them anymore
<Jeroi> I think
<khelll> pag i got nothing
<onishidato> se7en_: they say mo such file or directory
<onishidato> :)
<Jeroi> your opening file in not correct direcotry
<Jeroi> if you are at home
<Jeroi> like /home/myhome/
<Jeroi> and your file is at /home/myhome/Destop/MYISO.iso
<onishidato> i read the usb file
<pag> khelll, /etc/openldap/ldap.conf  ?
<Jeroi> ah
<onishidato> i use like this /media/sdg1
<Jeroi> vittu
<se7en_> onishidato: you have to make a folder ... you can do that in you home like mkdir /home/onishidato/myiso/ that is your mount point ... and than sudo mount -o loop your.iso /home/onishidato/myiso
<Jeroi> sorrywrong channel
<mauri> hi all, in dolphin manager i'm not able to find my floppy disk icon
<mauri> hi all, in dolphin manager i'm not able to find my floppy disk icon
<ScottG> I don't have a floppy so I can't really help much with that.
<mauri> ScottG: ok thanks
<ScottG> I'm sorry.
<ScottG> It is 5:43 AM EST in the US on Christmas morning so response may be a bit slow this morning.
<mauri> ScottG: mary Cristmas
<ScottG> Merry Christmas to you too.
<Daemon--> trying to get my head round the filesystem folloing guides to inderstand linux better. just wanted someone to clarify something for me please. would i be right in assuming anything in /proc is a system realtime file thats pretty much written to all the time?
<Lynoure> Daemon--: http://linuxgazette.net/issue46/fink.html puts it all quite nicely. They are not really files, as such, not on the disk anyway
<onishidato> se7en_: ok let me try again
<Daemon--> Lynoure - thx i'll take a look
<root_> greets guys
<giuseppe> hi, I just download babytrans GUI and a english package
<giuseppe> how can I install downloaded package?
<Dyson> whats the extension?
<flaccid> giuseppe: you could use adept or dpkg
<Dyson> so my login screen, er, bootloader? doesnt work
<giuseppe> flaccid: u mean adept manager?
<Dyson> the actual login screen doesnt load, it halts at "loading boot scripts".
<flaccid> giuseppe: yep
<giuseppe> well, I used it to install GUI babytrans
<Dyson> clean install, only installed the new Nvidia drivers
<mauri> ScottG: I've have to go.....see you soon (I hope)
<giuseppe> flaccid: but when I run it, it says Error: /usr/lib/babytrans/eng... .dic: no such file or directory
<giuseppe> flaccid: do u konw what I have to do?
<flaccid> !info babytrans
<ubotu> babytrans: Front-end to use the dictionaries from Babylon Translator. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.9.1-0.3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 244 kB
<flaccid> giuseppe: have you read the manual on babytrans, ive never used it
<giuseppe> flaccid: not yet...
<flaccid> giuseppe: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=babytrans&version=gutsy&arch=i386 the comand to run is babytrans
<giuseppe> flaccid: now I try to find it
<giuseppe> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<eagles0513875> MERRY XMAS GUYS
<m00punt> wow.. I am love this new version
<ScottG> yeah?
<mendee> Hallo Leute
<wiehan> QuestionL I just installed Automatix, and restarted my PC, what differences should I see?
<eagles0513875> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<flaccid> yeah we don't support it sorry wiehan
<flaccid> hehe
<eagles0513875> what did it used to do
<simone> ciao...
<simone> who is italian?
<flaccid> many things, its all in that article and other ones in google.
<eagles0513875> !it |simone
<ubotu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eagles0513875> what pkg should i download to get shockwave to work in firefox
<eagles0513875> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<eagles0513875> doh
<flaccid> dang
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what other movie players r available
<flaccid> i dunno i jus use kaffeine or xine
<RogueJediX> eagles0513875: Try kmplayer. It uses the mplayer backend
<flaccid> there is also vlc
<eagles0513875> RogueJediX: ok
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ok
<eagles0513875> merry xmas btw guys
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> merry x-mas 2 all
<senorpedro> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<senorpedro> !firefox3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !info firefox-3
<ubotu> Package firefox-3 does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> not true!
<jussi01> !info firefox-granparadiso hardy
<ubotu> firefox-granparadiso: dummy upgrade package for firefox-granparadiso -> firefox-3.0. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mog_> hello
<mog_> i have a problme
<jussi01> !ask | mog_
<ubotu> mog_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mog_> i use kubuntu in dual boot with windows XP
<senorpedro> thx bazhang & juissi01
<mog_> ok
<jussi01> mog_: whats up?
<mog_> ok, so
<mog_> my probleme
<mog_> is that
<mog_> I use kubuntu in dual boot with XP and when i choose kubuntu in Grub, I have this message: Signal Over range
<eagles0513875> mog_: j/w im guessing that xp was already installed on the machine first then u installed kubuntu
<mog_> during the loading
<mog_> yes,
<eagles0513875> was the whole drive in ntfs format or did u reinstalll windows and repartitioned
<bazhang> mog_: try not to use the enter key as punctuation
<BobSapp> How do i set my resolution over 640x480 in KDE?
<eagles0513875> BobSapp: go to system settings and then click monitor and display then click administrator mode and then type in ur root password
<BobSapp> I was previously using gnome with ubuntu dual screen 1024x768, then i used aptitude to install kde-base
<mog_> my resolution is 1024X768
<BobSapp> eagles0513875: i am doing that, but it refuses to slide higher than 640x480
<eagles0513875> BobSapp: did u install the restricted drivers for ur video card
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg BobSapp
<mog_> ya, all is correct
<BobSapp> im not sure, is that something i actually have to do?
<eagles0513875> what im wondering is do graphics drivers transfer from gnome if u have them installed there or do u have to reinstall for kde use
<mog_> 	
<mog_> What to do?
<mog_> 	
<mog_> What to do?
<bazhang> !repeat | mog_
<ubotu> mog_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<mog_> sorry , bug
<BobSapp> eagles0513875: as far as i understood it kde+gnome rely on xorg therefore the drivers should be of no relevance to the desktop
<mog_> I'm sorry
<BobSapp> however kde does seem to use some compositioning which may be an exception
<flaccid> BobSapp: what video card is it
<fortruth> somebody know which sofeware can edit audio file
<BobSapp> ah
<flaccid> !info audacity | fortruth
<ubotu> fortruth: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<BobSapp> bazhang: your solution is correct
<BobSapp> my cards a geforce 6200
<ScottG> I have that card.. actually 6200SE
<bazhang> BobSapp: all good now?
<BobSapp> the problem is that somewhere along the line my xorg.conf got written
<BobSapp> bazhang: not yet i want to recover my twinview settings if possible
<Jeroi> BobSapp when you have isntalled restricded drivers
<bazhang> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jeroi> for your gfx card
<Jeroi> then
<fortruth> ubotu: thank u.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank u. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeroi> type into konsole: nvidia-settings
<bazhang> he is a bot fortruth
<Jeroi> then edit your resolution
<jussi01> !thanks | fortruth
<ubotu> fortruth: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BobSapp> righty o
<BobSapp> thanks Jeroi
<Jeroi> BobSapp you can recover your twinview settings also with nvidia-settings command
<Jeroi> it is gui toll from nvidia
<Jeroi> tool
<fortruth> a bot!?  realy!?
<bazhang> yup
<Jeroi> when you have edited your resolutions then hit ctrl+alt+delete to reboot your x
<BobSapp> ctrl+alt+delete lol
<Jeroi> and voila you have your resolution
<BobSapp> ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> I meant that
<bazhang> haha
<Jeroi> :D
<BobSapp> yeah that nvidia-settings tool is cool it detected my screens correctly
<BobSapp> CRTs
<Jeroi> sorry my homelanguake is finnish and when have our versions for keys
<eagles0513875> whats the command to reconfigure the x server. i just rebooted my computer and it maxed the resolution for me and nothing is fitting on my screen
<Jeroi> we*
<eagles0513875> i tried changing it in setting and it would work when i decrease it. it stays the exact same
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eagles0513875> hope this works lol
<Jeroi> BobSapp it is werad that none nvidia help sites tell the proper way of doing it
<Jeroi> even help.ubuntu.com tells how to edit your xorg by hand
<bazhang> or the factoids
<Jeroi> but only thing is to type nvidia-settings and edit that gui tool
<Jeroi> I say lol to help sites
<BobSapp> well i think its more of a problem under kde
<BobSapp> gnome had no problem just going by the xorg.conf
<bazhang> more of a problem with documentation imo
<eagles0513875> bazhang: that didnt fix anything what else could i try
<BobSapp> but somewhere along installing kde xorg gets rewritten
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> I could edit the help
<BobSapp> to some stupid specs
<Jeroi> wheres that help site nvidia help?
<eagles0513875> where is the xorg config stored
<eagles0513875> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> !fixres | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eagles0513875> jussi01: ty
<jussi01> :)
<Jeroi> fuck
<Jeroi> it needs login
<Jeroi> why the hell?
<flaccid> what needs login
<flaccid> can you be any more vague
<Jeroi> wtf?
<stdin> !language > Jeroi
<Jeroi> fixres site is awfull
<bazhang> oh my Jeroi
<Jeroi> does any noob read that much of shit?
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> nice
<Jeroi> sorry
<Jeroi> my bad
<Jeroi> I can see now clearly why getting resultion right in kde is very difficult for newbies
<Jeroi> why dont any the sites tell the nvidia-config command?
<Jeroi> nvidia-settings
<flaccid> because you don't need it
<Jeroi> lol
<Jeroi> it is the easiest
<flaccid> im sure it is
<Jeroi> It was the only way how I did get resolutions right with my monitor and 32 widescreen hdmi tv
<eagles0513875> can any1 tell me y when i go into system setting and try to either increase resolution and hit apply nothing changes
<flaccid> the right way is to use restricted-manager and then set the resolution in system settings
<flaccid> eagles0513875: that sort of thing is pretty common
<Jeroi> eagles0513875 becuase kde is not good at it
<Jeroi> it is coded badly
<Jeroi> or sum
<flaccid> Jeroi: prove it
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: its better then gnome in my opinion and this is the first time this has happened to me
<Jeroi> hmm
<eagles0513875> flaccid: how can i fix it
<Jeroi> If I coded it....
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i dont know. you can of course edit xorg.conf manually
<Jeroi> 1. I would code restricded driver into resolution change
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: u should become an motu
<flaccid> still no proof
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: and also if u really think u can code a better desktop go for it and start working on it
<Jeroi> when you try to increase your resolution, it could then ask do you want to dl nvidia or ati driver for your gfx card
<flaccid> yeah exactly. put your words into something tangible
<eagles0513875> flaccid: where is xorg.conf stored
<flaccid> in /etc/X11
<eagles0513875> if had the programming expertise i would be putting what im saying into something tangible
<kenkku> hi, can you tell me where I could find a log that would tell me why X crashed?
<kenkku> or actually Xgl
<Jeroi> well, I was newbie
<flaccid> the video/driver issues is not simple, once you actually about the issues
<flaccid> know about
<Jeroi> My problem was that kde didnt give me more that 1024*786 resolution
<Jeroi> I went to system settings
<flaccid> Jeroi: don't blame kde until you can prove the problem is kde..
<Jeroi> monitor and display
<Jeroi> Wanted to rise my resolution, not worked
<eagles0513875> right now im only learning java as part of my degree im hoping to teach myself some more languages after
<Jeroi> then I went to internet
<jpatrick> kenkku: /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: ur having the same problem that i am
<flaccid> !punctuation | Jeroi
<ubotu> Jeroi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jeroi> that told me install nvidia
<eagles0513875> let me try reconfig x again
<Jeroi> ok
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: I really recommend C++ and ruby :)
<schummelpilz> i will install kubuntu 7.10 for the first time: i have a 250gb hdd here and i dont really know how to partition it correctly. im planning: 25gb for /, 2gb for swap (2gb ram), and the rest for /home. ill use ext3. thats ok or should i change anything?
<kenkku> jpatrick: what's the difference between 1.log and 0.log?
<flaccid> schummelpilz: thats fine
<jpatrick> kenkku: ah, it's probably the 0 one
<pag> schummelpilz, thet's pretty ok, bu personally I would drop / to 20GB
<kenkku> jpatrick: it doesn't have any information regarding the shutdown, only starting
<eagles0513875> jpatrick: right now im required to learn java as part of my degree. im actually part of a llinux group in malta and im talking with one of the guys whose in charge of it and im hoping sometime soon i can start working an a java based knock of of microsoft office groove
<eagles0513875> i cant reconfig x i keep getting the following msg
<eagles0513875> kmplayer
<eagles0513875> not that this debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailabl
<jpatrick> eagles0513875: microsoft office? ...
<schummelpilz> thanks, how should i partition my hdd? using qtparted from the live cd?
<eagles0513875> no a spin off of msft office groove which is collaboration software
<Jeroi> schummel
<flaccid> schummelpilz: you can do it in the installer, it has a partitioner
<Jeroi> the install proses have partition in it
<stdin> eagles0513875: try 'sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat'
<Jeroi> *partition program
<pag> schummelpilz, that would probbaly be the easiest way  (IMHO installers partitioner isn't the most intuitive one)
<eagles0513875> stdin: ty it worked
<Jeroi> yea
<schummelpilz> oh perfect, thanks to everybody. seeing forward to my first linux :)
<eagles0513875> schummelpilz: good luck once u go linux ull never wanna go back to winblows
<eagles0513875> whats support like for intel 965 video chipsets
<flaccid> eagles0513875: its ok
<flaccid> via the intel driver
<schummelpilz> i know :) im using it at university and its soooo much better. ill just have to get 1-2 games running and then im fine
<eagles0513875> flaccid: cuz im looking at getting a replacement laptop for the one i have and i was thinking at best buy for 1200 which is same price as mac book with same specs almost but bigger hard drive
<eagles0513875> schummelpilz: what games cuz i can help ya in that regard
<kenkku> ah but I use Xgl, does that make a difference?
<eagles0513875> its suprised me it was a dell laptop being sold in retail stores what did i miss and when did they start selling their machines in retail stores lol
<khelll> how to find the java jdk ?
<eagles0513875> khelll: in command line type apt-cache search java jdk it will pull all java related stuff
<schummelpilz> eagles0513875: wc3 tft to play dota (and some tools like hotkey tools or gg client) and party poker with poker tracker and pokerace and some other tools will be the most important games for me
<eagles0513875> and scroll through it till u find the jdk and then do sudo apt-get install name of pkg
<khelll> i have installed it but i dont know where ti resides in my pc
<eagles0513875> !wine |schummelpiilz
<ubotu> schummelpiilz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jussi01> schummelpilz: partypoker has a browser client
<eagles0513875> khelll: oh let me open net beans maybe i can find it in there for ya
<khelll> have netbeans also
<eagles0513875> khelll: open net beans it shoudl tell u in there
<eagles0513875> some where
<schummelpilz> jussi01: yeah but that one is very crappy for multitabling and other usefull tools
<eagles0513875> brb again guys need to restart x server
<flaccid> eagles0513875: nvidia still the bet imo. sometime you need to do extra config for intel
<eagles0513875> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eagles0513875> flaccid: damn what kinda video card do macs have
<flaccid> eagles0513875: um can't remember, but you can check apple.com :)
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u remember that issue i was having with WoW on my laptop
<flaccid> not really hhehe, i deal with a lot of issues
<eagles0513875> flaccid: where i was getting really crappy frame rates after patching
<flaccid> fair enough
<eagles0513875> well it seemed like it was the video card
<eagles0513875> im on one of my 4 desktop machines it has an nvidia 6600gt and it runs flawlessly aver bout 30-40 fps  and im on the 64bit version of kubuntu
<flaccid> ok cool
<eagles0513875> brb restarting x
<flaccid> !find sudoku
<ubotu> Found: ksudoku, sudoku, vdr-plugin-sudoku, gnome-games
<eagles0513875> lol now i have a really high resolution. is there a way i can just go into system settings and change resolution from there cuz its still when i raise or lower not changing the desktop resolution
<schummelpilz> !find pentago
<ubotu> Package/file pentago does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> schummelpilz: open up the command line and run these 2 commands sudo apt-get update
<eagles0513875> schummelpilz: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<schummelpilz> eagles0513875 to have kubuntu up to date?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: does the same thing happen when you goto kdesu kcontrol then goto display
<eagles0513875> schummelpilz: ya
<schummelpilz> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> flaccid: let me try
<flaccid> or you could use xrandr from konsole or ask the guys in #kde about the bug
<eagles0513875> flaccid: then what i have it open
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ill take a stab in there
<flaccid> search for display and goto monitor and display and see if you can change it there
<eagles0513875> k
<flaccid> its the same snap in but yeah going into it via kdesu and kcontrol
<eagles0513875> same issue
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> can you pastebin output of xrandr -q and is this on gutsy?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: gutsy x64
<flaccid> ok
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49525/
<eagles0513875> flaccid: kde channel is no help its dead as dead can be in there
<flaccid> ok
<eagles0513875> in the mean time while we trying to get this sorted out im going to do some java practice hw i have lol
<flaccid> besides putting the desired resolutions in xorg.conf, you can change it with xrandr dynamically or install krandrtray
<eagles0513875> let me try it with tray
<flaccid> !info krandrtray
<ubotu> Package krandrtray does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> doh
<eagles0513875> then how do i do it with xrandr
<eagles0513875> !xrandr
<flaccid> i think thats in base. goto konsole and type krandrtray &
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> see if you get the tray icon then right click it
<flaccid> failing that i will show you the command
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> i can change it in the tray
<eagles0513875> brb
<eagles0513875> !xrandrtray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandrtray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what was it to get the tray again
<flaccid> pardon
<eagles0513875> flaccid: to get the xrandtray to come up
<flaccid> krandrtray
<eagles0513875> i set the resolution i wanted how do i get it to stay this way
<flaccid> edit xorg.conf. pastebin that if you like
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49526/
 * flaccid moves it over to his 24in lcd
<eagles0513875> lol trying to make me feel bad lol
<flaccid> nah just havin fun
<flaccid> im doing dual via xrandr only..
<eagles0513875> i would give anything to hook this up to a 42 inch lcd tv
<eagles0513875> what i wanna know is how i get it to permantly stick at that resolution
<eagles0513875> in the xorg.conf where it lists all the resolutions do i delete all the other resolutions available
<flaccid> eagles0513875: what is your desired resolution. we will hard code one resolution and then you can just change dynamic.
<Jeroi> egles are you usin older version than 7.04 kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: gutsy x64
<eagles0513875> right now with the display tray im at 1024x768
<flaccid> which res you want when kdm starts
<eagles0513875> 57hz refresh
<eagles0513875> this one
<Jeroi> "why dont you install nvidia-glx-new wich gomes with restricted drivers?
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: already done
<Jeroi> ok
<eagles0513875> this happened this morning that the resolution started acting up
<flaccid> eagles0513875: ?
<Jeroi> so just type to knsole nvidia-settings
<eagles0513875> i had this thing on all night bittorrenting went to play WoW and my toon wouldnt show up restarted and thats when this all started happening
<Jeroi> you casn edit your resolution as you like
<disting> can you use compiz on 7.04? if i use 7.04 is there any disadvantage? XD thank you
<Jeroi> remember ty press apply button when you done
<flaccid> no need. we want to see if putting one resolution in fixes the bug in the snap in. xrandr can do the res dynamic..
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u registered
<flaccid> with?
<eagles0513875> irc
<flaccid> freenode?
<eagles0513875> ya
<flaccid> yeah
<disting> hi i am using ubuntu 7.04 and i have 8500 gt but it sys i don't need any restricted driver for my card? what's going on please? thank you XD
<eagles0513875> flaccid: let me sign in
<flaccid> disting: you can use either the restricted or open driver, its your choice
<disting> "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<flaccid> correct disting
<Jeroi> flaccid
<flaccid> yes Jeroi
<Jeroi> apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Jeroi> then type nvidia-settings
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: i used the restricted drivers feature that comes with gutsy to install it its already done
<Jeroi> yeah
<chaz_> is there russians?
<eagles0513875> !ru |chaz_
<ubotu> chaz_: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<flaccid> Jeroi: doing it this way is standard and i think he already has the driver installed. doing it this way also means if you want to use the open driver you don't have to change xorg.conf at al..
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> so he wants to use open "nv" driver?
<flaccid> no he doesn't
<flaccid> this way is more extensible/generic
<Jeroi> so whats hes problem then?
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: i cant change resolution in system settings when ever i do it stays the same
<Jeroi> yeah
<Jeroi> eagles0513875 it do not work
<eagles0513875> no
<Jeroi> type into console-> sudo nvidia-settings
<Jeroi> or kdesudo
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: the way flaccid told me to do it works fine im going to have to stay saving a new xorg.conf file each time i change it that way
<flaccid> eagles0513875: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49527/
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> but nvidia wirutes new config
<Jeroi> writes
<eagles0513875> jeroic take a look at this how much easier it is
<Jeroi> Asiaa sulle!!
<flaccid> eagles0513875:  then restart x, check that you can change res via krandrtray then check if you can do in system settings
<Jeroi> and it will work everytime
<flaccid> Jeroi: thats what we want to avoid
<Jeroi> but you do your way
<eagles0513875> flaccid: ok
<flaccid> Jeroi: users can have their own resolutions with kdm uses a default one
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: this is what i have now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49526/
<Jeroi> ok
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: look at line 83
<eagles0513875> then look at this ine 83 again
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49527/
<eagles0513875> line 56 in this one
<Jeroi> so what do you want?
<Jeroi> higher your resolution?
<Jeroi> into what?
<eagles0513875> just want 1024x768
<jackster> yay
<Jeroi> and you now got?
<eagles0513875> if i restarted x now i would be at a much higer resolution and everything would be so small
<Jeroi> yeah
<eagles0513875> with krandtray i have 1024x768 the way flaccid has me doing it is going ot make it to where it doesnt change
<Jeroi> edit modes
<Jeroi> Modes "1024x786"
<flaccid> so users can go to system settings and set their resolution without need for root. so basically its default res at kdm then they log in and if they have say a high resolution it will change to that dynamically. very flexible..
<Jeroi> comment out rest
<eagles0513875> / the comments like in java
<Jeroi> #####this was commented
<Jeroi> #and this
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: ty
<Jeroi> np
<Jeroi> eagles I personally like high resolutons tho, much more icons and and web pages show more content
<Jeroi> oh
<eagles0513875> Jeroi: this is an ancient crt monitor which used to be on our old computer i just inherit old stuff except for this machine lol
<Jeroi> :)
<effie_jayx> Happy holidays t everyone
<effie_jayx> how odes one go about... ata1.00: exception Emask error at book
<nuxil> hmm.. anyone know why i cant get on the Inet with gutsy. "Wireless" i can ping the router. but if i ping etc: google i get unkownen host. everything works fine in gutsy
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: how olds the hard drive
<effie_jayx> I have tested the drive installing kubuntu 6.06
<Greenery> how to make mic to work in mumble?
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875: 4 years now...
<eagles0513875> nuxil: did u enable the restricted wifi driver and restarted the machine
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: could be the drive is just bad
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  the drive works with ubuntu 6.06
<Jeroi> Greenery write into Konsole-> alsamixer
<Jeroi> move right
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: did u try disabling dma
<effie_jayx> and I am testing two different drives...
<Jeroi> with "m" putton you can enable your mic
<nuxil> eagles0513875, im running a custom built kernel b|cos of some other driver issue..
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  I did... dma=off
<Jeroi> then with ESC*2 you close alsamixer
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: is one sata and other ide
<eagles0513875> nuxil: what other driver issue
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  both ide
<Jeroi> with command-> alsactl save
<nuxil> eagles0513875, but the wifi driver is not the pproblem
<Jeroi> you save your alsa settings
<eagles0513875> nuxil: ur video is the problem
<Greenery> Jeroi:  i've got 3 mic input source
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  I don't have them hooked together though... I first tried one... then the other...
<Jeroi> open them all
<Greenery> ok
<Jeroi> as you never know when you use those inputs
<effie_jayx> and It can't be that both do the same
<Jeroi> altho
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: are they still plugged into the motherboard when they rnt powered
<Greenery> Jeroi:  how do i open them exactly?
<Jeroi> move to them
<Jeroi> press "M" key
<Jeroi> green GO should then come to the box
<Jeroi> in the alsamixer atleast
<Greenery> nothng happened when i press M
<Jeroi> in the konsole aslamixer?
<Greenery> yup
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  I tend to leave the one alone.. I remove the other drive completely
<Jeroi> It should
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: have u tried the alternate install option
<david_J> if I install spamassin and enable it in kmail if I mark it as spam I shouldn't see it anymore right?
<Jeroi> atleast my aslamixer enables or disables sources with "m" key
<Jeroi> altho
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  yes I did.. that's the one I use for installing
<Jeroi> you can use kmixer also
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  the problem is booting up after the install
<Jeroi> k-menu->multimedia->kmixer
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: did u change any jumper settings on either of the drives
<nuxil> eagles0513875, why is it showing me Unknown Host when i try to ping something outside the Lan in gutsy. in feisty with same kernel. i dont get this problem.
<flaccid> its kmix :)
<Jeroi> :)
<Greenery> ok thanks
<wiehan> I seriously need to talk to some1 which is not Biased and too idealist when it comes to Linux and its Disto's
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875: no... they remain master and I don't use them together
<Jeroi> flaccid does it save settings
<Jeroi> ?
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: try cable select
<flaccid> kmix should save settings yeah
<Jeroi> ok
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  it seems to be the newer kernels
<Jeroi> good
<wiehan> Any1 able to help me out?
<flaccid> if it says unknown host, its failing dns lookup. try pinging the ip and work out why resolution fails
<Jeroi> wiehan?
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  I try feisty or gutsy... and It doesn't boot...
<wiehan> ok, will you listen to my plight?
<effie_jayx> I try dapper and it works
<eagles0513875> nuxil: also do u have ur dns enabled in ur router
<Jeroi> I am not registered...
<Jeroi> How can I register myself?
<Jeroi> to ubuntu irc network?
<flaccid> !register | Jeroi
<ubotu> Jeroi: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: have u tried to boot into it using an older kernel
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: and then update any pkgs
<wiehan> who is the linux super expert in here?
<wiehan> I need help
<eagles0513875> !ask |wienhan
<ubotu> wienhan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<velho> hello people! how can i kill a process?
<eagles0513875> velho: do u know the process id number
<wiehan> I did the Linux Chooser online test, It really is handy...
<nuxil> eagles0513875, what you mean my video is  my problem?
<eagles0513875> wiehan: ok so whats ur problem
<Daisuke_Ido> i prefer to drown them myself, but you can shoot them, stab them, make them wear concrete boots at the bottom of the river Ankh...
<wiehan> But, It came up with Ubuntu, Freespire, OpenSuse, and Mandriva
<david_J_> wiehan: I need no test
<eagles0513875> u said something about the normal kernel causing problems and i was guessing video issues with the normal kernel
<velho> eagles0513875: no and i cant find it with the top command
<david_J_> wiehan: pick one and go with it... People say the Ubuntu variants are simpler than them all
<Jeroi2>  /msg nickserv link Jeroi matias
<wiehan> I don't want to hear that they are all good: I want to know which is best for a total noob, with the most software bundled, and to fully replace a WinOS
<Jeroi2> fuck
<Daisuke_Ido> wiehan: trust me, go with ubuntu at least at first.
<eagles0513875> wiehan: kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !language |jeroi
<ubotu> jeroi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wiehan> I have Kubuntu, and I hate it..
<velho> wiehan: why?
<Daisuke_Ido> wiehan: then what the %*#@ is the problem?  use one of the others
<david_J_> wiehan: lol then you are sol... It's open source software... The programs are the same all distros
<Jeroi> sorry
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<wiehan> It really is difficult for me to get around in, I don't understand the layout and I need to freaking type a lot to just install some simple things
<Daisuke_Ido> off to do christmas stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<Daisuke_Ido> haven't you heard of adept?
<david_J_> wiehan: what's hard about apt?
<eagles0513875> velho: open system in k meny and then click ksysguard find the pid of what u wanna kill then open command line and type suod kill the pid
<eagles0513875> wiehan: u have a gui and u can search for pkgs u want and instll them that wya
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: or... he could just right-click it from within ksysguard and kill it right there...
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido: sometimes for me though when ive tried that it wants root privs
<eagles0513875> flaccid: u alive dude
<david_J_> wiehan: any linux takes some reading the distros page
<flaccid> yeah
<eagles0513875> wiehan: dont give up we r here to help ya give it some time dude
<david_J_> Merry Xmas bte
<wiehan> which is the total utmost best for some1 completly used to windows and has the most software bundled and I don't have to fiddle around to get mp3's working etc
<david_J_> wiehan: you have to fiddle to get mp3's playing they are restricted formats..  You can play ogg as much as you want
<eagles0513875> wiehan: if u use any others the performance is going to sux on them because they r system resource hogs
<wiehan> I have 30Gb of mp3's I can't just convert them all...
<eagles0513875> wiehan: then just download the lame pkg
<eagles0513875> and that solves that
<david_J_> wiehan: or install the restricted formats yourself
<david_J_> wiehan: medubuntu repositories
<eagles0513875> mp3 support u just need to download lame then u can play em in amarok
<wiehan> how do I donload lame?
<velho> eagles0513875: but i can't know the name of the process :( how can i activate that little skull to kill a process?
<david_J_> wiehan: If you want to play a dvd, you'll need a restricted format some tiem
<david_J_> wiehan: needs libdvdcss
<wiehan> which distro comes with all that restriceted stuff standard out of the box?
<eagles0513875> velho: i dunno:(
<eagles0513875> i dont think any do but i could be wrong
<david_J_> wiehan: well gentoo if you can call that out of the box lol
<david_J_> wiehan: But I doubt you'll find that easy, and you may have to set a use flag or 2
<david_J_> wiehan: installing restricted formats isn't tough
<david_J_> wiehan: just need to add a repository and get a gpg key
<wiehan> but that is difficult for me in kubuntu?
<david_J_> wiehan: hold on
<wiehan> I tried to enable the stuff, on the screenshot the Ubuntu one looks easier to do
<velho> eagles0513875: once upon a time i used to type "kill & exit" in the konsole. and all I had to do was click in the window that was opened. but now it's not working.... :( can anyone help me please?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: any idea what the problem is with velho
<eagles0513875> velho: i dunno i have never used it that way
<velho> eagles0513875: ok...thank you anyway,,,
<eagles0513875> velho: sry
<velho> eagles0513875: no problema, you dont have to know everything ^-^
<eagles0513875> velho: is there something bogging down ur system
<eagles0513875> velho: is thats the case look at whats using the most percentage of system power then kill that process
<eagles0513875> thats what i usually do
<david_J_> wiehan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormatshttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<david_J_> wiehan: oops tapped the middle mouse twice
<david_J_> wiehan: take it to the RestrictedFormats
<david_J_> wiehan: click on the medibuntu link
<flaccid> velho: sorry whats the problem/trying to do
<wiehan> can freespire, mandriva etc read ntfs straight out of the box?
<eagles0513875> wiehan: anything u going to use requires getting used to the more u chang the long it will take to get used to something
<flaccid> this is kubuntu support channel
<david_J_> wiehan: Any linux you use will require some work
<wiehan> then that's the reason Linux is Lacking behind Windows
<eagles0513875> wiehan: not kubuntu
<wiehan> what do you mean not kubuntu?
<david_J_> wiehan: Uh no not exactly...  It is expecting linux to be Windows that is the problem..
<eagles0513875> wiehan: the reason the ubuntu line of is so popular is its light weight out of the box not all the the bloat wear that other distros have
<flaccid> this aint #distrowars guys
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  sorry I was afk... Yes...
<jussi01> wiehan: please keep it ontopic
<david_J_> wiehan: what eagles0513875 said
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: what was the last thing i said
<david_J_> wiehan: there is a general linux channel
<david_J_> wiehan: #linux
<eagles0513875> wiehan: last thing im goign to say is this
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  I tried the kernel in dapper and kubuntu
<effie_jayx> and it worked...
<eagles0513875> wiehan: any other distro ur goign to notice how bogged down ur machine is going to get
<effie_jayx> but I am afraid of upgrading.. cuz I know I'll get the same error...
<flaccid> not really. there are distros that are really small like dsl. but hey this is off topic os debate
<effie_jayx> it's an old pc so dapper will do just fine
<effie_jayx> I am afraid that hardy will definetely leave her out of ubuntu
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: im wondering what if u flash the bios
<jussi01> Ok everyone, Please take the distros discussion elsewhere
<effie_jayx> I am still to buy a new hard drive
<flaccid> gutsy will go better than dapper. newer releases don't mean more weight
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  Woowww... that's a bit hard core... :D
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: just buy a new machine
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: lol ya
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875: too much money...
<effie_jayx> I have to buy in parts...
<effie_jayx> I am definetelly doing it
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: when was the last time u flashed the bios
<eagles0513875> how olds the rest of the machine processor and mother board and what not
<effie_jayx> like ... never...
<eagles0513875> and what size is the hard drive
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  7 years...
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875:  12 gigs...
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx: how big r the hard drives
<effie_jayx> 12 and 20 gig
<eagles0513875> flaccid any ideas as to effie's issue
<eagles0513875> brb need to restart x
<flaccid> whats the issue
<eagles0513875> flaccid: its going back to higher rez
<flaccid> put the res at end and try, if not we are missing something here
<eagles0513875> brb again
<effie_jayx> flaccid: I am getting ata.00 exception Emask errors on newer kernels..
<flaccid> !bugs | effie_jayx
<ubotu> effie_jayx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> submit a bug and see result
<jussi01> eagles0513875: I missed your issue, did you get it fixed?
<jussi01> heh
<eagles0513875> im getting pissed off right now
<jussi01> !language | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> sry
<jussi01> eagles0513875: whats the issue?
<flaccid> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/default-screen-resolution-smaller-than-max.-resolution-381412/
<jussi01> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/default-screen-resolution-smaller-than-max.-resolution-381412/
<jussi01> crap
<eagles0513875> jussi01: when i go into system settings and try to adjust my resolution it stays exactly the same
<flaccid> eagles0513875: what i would do is use that latest xorg.conf and then use autostart to change the resolution upon login or alternatively get krandrtray to 'save settings' for the user
<eagles0513875> according to what u 2 gave me there is a gui what gui r they talking about
<flaccid> it would usually be the snap in, which you can't access - you want to go system settings as user only,not root. but you could try the krandrtray
<flaccid> so xorg.conf sets max/default res and then the gui sets the user res when they login
<Jeroi> lol
<Jeroi> wiehan
<Jeroi> I tried to explain him that ubuntu is mostlikel very or easiest distro
<Jeroi> but he wants out of the box windows linux
<effie_jayx> flaccid:  there is a bug report...
<flaccid> cool
<eagles0513875> flaccid: how do i check which version of xorg im using
<flaccid> good question. perhaps just check the package xorg
<flaccid> dpkg -l xorg
<eagles0513875> when it lists it what is the version
<flaccid> eg. mine is 7.2-5
<eagles0513875> flaccid: how do i do the following
<eagles0513875> defining a PreferredMode in the configuration file
<flaccid> in section monitor do  Option          "PreferredMode" "1280x1024"
<flaccid> you might need a modeline as well, not sure
<eagles0513875> ok
<flaccid> you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if preferredmode gets used
<spaci76> salut @ll
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what does this mean(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 1024
<flaccid> yeah so thats the max virtual
<eagles0513875> flaccid: the max size
<eagles0513875> res
<flaccid> for example i increase mine for dual display:                 Virtual         3360 1050
<flaccid> but i need to use the open driver to be able to use the vga port for some reason
<ubuntu_> hi, i got a question.... while trying to fix and xserver problem(i think that's what it was anyway) i seem to have broken /bin/sh i'm using a live cd right now in hopes of rescuing the system without formatting... i'm trying to run an update on the system but it seems hung on the installing part of the update... any ideas?
<flaccid> not that xrandr -s 0 sets it back to default
<giuseppe> flaccid: sorry... I read much on line about babytrans
<flaccid> not=note
<giuseppe> flaccid: I solved error message, but now when I launch babytrans does not happen anything
<flaccid> oh dang
<giuseppe> flaccid: have u got any idea?
<flaccid> so what happens when you goto konsole and type babytrans <enter>
<giuseppe> flaccid: nothing... happens nothing
<giuseppe> >
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im going to do a clean install
<flaccid> as in it goes to the next line and you can type in another command, it doesn't output anything?
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i don't see why, but that system settings bug is annoying and i've had it many times
<giuseppe> flaccid: correct, it goes to next line... I show u
<flaccid> ok
<giuseppe> flaccid:
<flaccid> giuseppe: what is in ps aux | grep babytrans
<giuseppe> giuseppe@Giuseppe-mobile:/usr/lib/babytrans$ babytrans
<giuseppe> giuseppe@Giuseppe-mobile:/usr/lib/babytrans$
<ubuntu_> hi, sorry to interupt, does anyone know if upgrading the machine while using a live cd actually fixes the system? i can't access anything on my system without the live cd
<giuseppe> flaccid: what do u mean? :S
<flaccid> what does the command ps aux | grep babytrans output in konsole?
<giuseppe> flaccid: this one: giuseppe  6356  0.0  0.1   2976   584 pts/1    R+   15:01   0:00 grep babytrans
<flaccid> what does which babytrans return ?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: would u recommend i dont upgrade from feisty when doing this
<eagles0513875> flaccid: when doing clean install that is
<flaccid> eagles0513875: i don't know what you mean. i would go gutsy for a clean install
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i had only feisty cd and then ddid complete distupgrade
<eagles0513875> ill download gutssy and reinstall
<flaccid> could be where that problem came from perhaps
<eagles0513875> then if it doesnt do it again ill file bug report
<giuseppe> flaccid: when I type u suggested me appears this: giuseppe  6356  0.0  0.1   2976   584 pts/1    R+   15:01   0:00 grep babytrans
<giuseppe> flaccid:
<giuseppe> flaccid: anything else
<flaccid> giuseppe: which babytrans
<giuseppe> flaccid: u mean revision?
<flaccid> tthats the command: which babytrans <enter>
<eagles0513875> flaccid: whats the best way to reformat an external hard drive
<hotgklub> http://www.hotgirlclub.net.ms check out hot girl movies
<giuseppe> flaccid: this is the answer: /usr/bin/babytrans
<flaccid> eagles0513875: qtparted
<flaccid> one sec giuseppe
<eddieftw> what's the way go get a list of the users in a chat when using IRSSI?
<eagles0513875> flaccid: reformatted it in ext3 but its not showing up in media
<giuseppe> flaccid: sure... thanks
<flaccid> eagles0513875: check sudo fdisk -l for a start
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im an idiot lol i didnt format it
<flaccid> ah yep cool
<flaccid> so partition then you format the partition to give it a filesystem
<flaccid> mkfs or use gui.. depends on filesytem
<rami> hi everyone
<eagles0513875> flaccid: im just using ext3
<flaccid> giuseppe: try this command: sudo apt-get remove --purge babytrans; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install babytrans; babytrans &
<flaccid> giuseppe: but i just tested babytrans it seems buggy and im not sure how to use it so im not sure else how to help
<eagles0513875> flaccid: i cant fdisk it
<rami> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> flaccid: nm
<eagles0513875> !babytrans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about babytrans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what is it anyway
<flaccid> !info babytrans | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: babytrans: Front-end to use the dictionaries from Babylon Translator. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.9.1-0.3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 244 kB
<jessy_james> take the ktranslation
<giuseppe> flaccid: so you had problems too?
<flaccid> !find translation
<ubotu> Found: pkgstriptranslations, psi-translations, trans-de-en, zope-plonetranslations
<eagles0513875> kool kool
<flaccid> giuseppe: yeah but maybe we need dictionaries installed. but on mine at least the gui launched
<rami> ardchoille: my paste is up
<giuseppe> flaccid: well, I have dictionaire installed
<giuseppe> the problem is that before dictionaire installed GUI started... but now not
<eagles0513875> flaccid: its formatted now i still cant see it in storage its a usb external laptop hard drive
<flaccid> unplug it then plug it back in again then check dmesg and also /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<flaccid> then check sudo fdisk -l to see if it is in there
<giuseppe> jessy_james: so, ktranslation is good?
<eagles0513875> flaccid its not there:(
<flaccid> what came up in dmesg
<eagles0513875> nm it came up
<flaccid> ok
<jessy_james> yes,she do the pronunciation,
<MikeLowrey_14046> someone can help me pls? i got a problem. here is a screen http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9250149
<giuseppe> jessy_james: cool, and u know if it support eng2ita?
<jessy_james> si giuseppe
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giuseppe> jessy_james:  but you know italian or u are using ktranslator ;-)  ?
<jessy_james> use the dictionary of babytrans
<jessy_james> http://www.escomposlinux.org/rvm/wordtrans/dictionaries_en.php
<eagles0513875> flaccid: for some reason the files i want to copy im being denied access 2
<giuseppe> jessy_james: well I c... u use babylon and suggest me ktranslator... cool eheh... by the way, I'm instsalling it
<flaccid> !ntfs | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> !fstab | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eagles0513875> flaccid: just reformatted it in ext3
<flaccid> i would recommend and fstab entry with user option
<flaccid> and=an
<eagles0513875> flaccid: its not even seeing the drive
<eagles0513875> in fstab
<flaccid> you have to add it to fstab
<flaccid> eagles0513875: goto disks and file systems in system settings and see if you can enable it in there perhaps
<flaccid> may require an fstab entry there however
<eagles0513875> flaccid: there is my problem didnt specify mount pt in qtparted
<flaccid> ah ok cool
<eagles0513875> i love downloading at bout 640kbps
<eagles0513875> flaccid: :) its working now
<flaccid> cool
<eagles0513875> flaccid: is samba rather easy to setup
<flaccid> yes and no
<eagles0513875> whats the no part lol
<flaccid> there are a couple of gotyas particularly in a mixed environment
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> there are many guides/resources on the net, and im familar with a lot of the common issues
<eagles0513875> cuz i would like to access stuff i put on here especially since im goin to have to transfer all my data off my laptop
<eagles0513875> have to take it in for an issue with one of the fans and i cant stay without it when i go back to europe for school. so my dad is going to buy me a new one
<eagles0513875> flaccid: what would be necessary with apt and the dist upgrade to actually work without errors
<flaccid> eagles0513875: knowledge of the error
<eagles0513875> lol like i have a feeling that that is probably what caused my issue
<eagles0513875> what i dont get is why suddenly out of the blue when it was working fine yesterday
<flaccid> hal and ubuntu are not perfect for starters
<eagles0513875> flaccid: thats true but they have come a long way since edgy
<flaccid> hard to say much difference there in this respect
<eagles0513875> flaccid: when i first tried to do it from edgy to feisty it broke my whole setup at least now it works with some slight bugs
<flaccid> um thats a big generalisation. there are a lot of variables to consider. i've done upgrades from all release, even from dapper to gutsy direct
<eagles0513875> i thought u couldnt do that
<flaccid> nah you can
<eagles0513875> what i read when gutsy first came out on the wiki they said they dont recommend it
<flaccid> put it this way, a lot of upgrades are not graceful, so you need to have pkg knowledge on how to fix problems and move on. i've done some graceful upgrades that are far apart in terms of versions. this is usually when have not installed any extra packages from base install
<eagles0513875> i wish i had more time for linux
<eagles0513875> especially being an IT major
<flaccid> im a freebsd user preferably
<eagles0513875> whats the performance like with freebsd
<sigma> just do a little everyday! im studying acounting and i make time for it:)
<eagles0513875> sigma: whats harder is im only in usa for next 2 weeks until just after the new yr then i head back to europe for school.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> sry juss
<eagles0513875> well im off for now to do a completely clean install
<eagles0513875> and god willingly fix my rez issues
<flaccid> excellent performanced
<sigma> does ubuntu studio have a irc channel?
<jhutchins> sigma: well, #ubuntu
<jussi01> sigma: yes, #ubuntustudio
<aro> Anyone else timing out on us.archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<aro> I can't even load ubuntu.com :(
<flaccid> both work for me
<aro> Ugh it's gotta be me then
<flaccid> most likely
<jussi01> works fine here
<bahman> Hi all, I'm a new user of Kubuntu!
<jussi01> bahman: how can we help?
<flaccid> heya bahman
<bahman> It's my first time to connect to internet
<flaccid> congrats
<aro> Weird though, I can visit any other page
<bahman> my web browser dose not connected!
<bahman> hi jussi01
<sigma> aro: can u load packages.ubuntu.com? or http://mirror.ac.za?
<Roey> hello
<aro> sigma, nope
<sigma> aro: you can't load www.mirror.ac.za?
<Roey> I've just now upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty and notice that Direct Rendering in X has been disabled....what's with that??  (intel 810 graphics here)
<jussi01> !dri | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<aro> sigma, yes i can load that, but not packages.ubuntu.com
<sigma> aro: go to the ubuntu section in there - its a south african mirror of packages.ubuntu.com
<bahman> I couldnt connect to webpages with Konqueror?!
<bahman> could anyone help me please?!
<Roey> jussi01:   ah thanks, I know--what I'm trying to find out is why it's disabled here.  Intel_agp module has been loaded; drm kernel module is also loadded.
<poison__> are u behind a proxy
<bahman> no!
<poison__> can u connect using firefox
<bahman> I'm a new user!
<bahman> where is firefox?!
<bahman> I think I have not firefox
<Samy> bahman: sudo apt-get install firefox
<velho_> bahman: kmenu>internet
<velho_> its not there?
<sigma> its not installed by default
<bahman> wait
<Roey> oh, funny
<Roey> Limkor in hebrew  means "to sell"
<bahman> I have not firefox, and couldn't install it!
<Samy> bahman: sudo apt-get install firefox
<velho_> bahman: sudo apt-get install firefox
<bahman> It isn't anyway to connect with konqueror?!
<velho_> bahman: open the konsole and type that line...
<bahman> I type it
<jpatrick> bahman: there must be something funky with your config
<bahman> but this smg:
<bahman> sudo apt-get install firefox
<velho_> and then use your pass
<bahman> Reading package lists... Done
<bahman> Building dependency tree
<bahman> Reading state information... Done
<bahman> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bahman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bahman> is only available from another source
<bahman> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<jpatrick> !paste | bahman
<ubotu> bahman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8969 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<flaccid> bahman: please do a sudo apt-get update
<flaccid> if you have the same problem then pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Samy> any way not to have the nfs user as nobody?
<flaccid> !nfs | Samy
<ubotu> Samy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<flaccid> does it say in there Samy ?
<Samy> thx ;)
<flaccid> np
<Samy> another thing: every network acces on my gutsy sever (ssh, ftp, vnc, ...) has a 10 seconds login delay... any idea?
<kaminix> Hmm... what ripping programs are there except k3b? It won't rip one of my CDs, and it doesn't give any errors.
<flaccid> Samy: is that when using hostname or ip with the ssh command?
<Samy> flaccid: both
<flaccid> !rip
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<flaccid> what about when pinging ?
<Samy> flaccid: immediate
<flaccid> so this is like on the local lan ?
<eshat> where do i have to copy my homepage on my local server ???
<flaccid> !lamp | eshat
<ubotu> eshat: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flaccid> eshat: you want to run a webserver?
<eshat> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> see above
<flaccid> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bahman> Is there anyway to browse internet with konqueror?! How could I online with this browser?!
<flaccid> sorry
<Samy> flaccid: yes local lan
<flaccid> bahman: what is the error konqueror returns
<flaccid> Samy: pastebin a traceroute please
<Samy> flaccid: don't know how to do that... :(
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install traceroute to install it and then say traceroute 192.168.0.1
<bahman> It is:  An error occurred while loading http://google.com/:   Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<kurt> how to use .tcl files ??
<flaccid> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> learn tcl i guess
<flaccid> probably need to install the package tclx8.3
<Samy> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49535/
<Samy> flaccid: nothing special...
<flaccid> and you say you have this delay when doing a ssh 192.168.1.135 ?
<Samy> yep
<Samy> somthing with ipv6?
<Samy> or backward dns?
<flaccid> not sure. it does look like the problem is the dest computer, which is what ubuntu gutsy or something?
<flaccid> it shouldn't use reverse dns i don't think
<flaccid> maybe disable ipv6
<Samy> i already did somethinglike that some time ago
<Samy> had latency in konqueror
<Samy> then disabled ipv6
<Samy> and everything went ok
<Samy> but remote connections logins areslow...
<flaccid> not sure what the problem is or how to troubleshoot :(
<Samy> alsowhat about vnc beeing horibly slow?
<Samy> (server-side)
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks , just dropped in for a few mins to wish everyone a Merry Christmas ! and a Happy New Year!
<flaccid> thats a mystery too i guess
<flaccid> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi flaccid
<bahman> Help me, I really couldn't browse internet!
<BluesKaj> and if you don't celebrate christmas ...goodwill towards all
<shaffy_> ho ho ho everyone
<Samy> BluesKaj: can you ping www.google.com?
<adaran> is anyone familiar with the way ubuntu starts/stops services (initd, upstart, sysv init?)
<Samy> adaran: go ahead
<jussi01> !anyone | adaran
<ubotu> adaran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adaran> well i'm wondering how it works at the moment. if i'm right, upstart is in place and emulating sys v init?
<adaran> jussi01: mainly because noone usually knows an answer to my question =)
<kurt> where can i change the dosbox file
<jussi01> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<adaran> jussi01: that's what i'm reading at the moment. it's a bit sparse though
<jussi01> adaran: is there a particular reason you are wondering?
<jussi01> adaran: is it for development of some sort?
<adaran> mainly, i'm wondering if there's a clean way to disable services (prevent some daemons to be startet at runlevel X) in a daemon/packagea agnostic way (= i don't wat to mess with /etc/defaults on a per package basis) so that these settings persist
<jpatrick> adaran: sudo update-rc.d <service> remove
<adaran> so far i'm guessing i have to do it in a sysv way (because upstart does replicate its behavior)? a configuration option of "don't add anything to my startup sequence without asking" would be nice, too =)
<adaran> jpatrick: looked into that - however, does that only remove the links from rc?.d
<adaran> ?
<jpatrick> adaran: yes, but that removes it from boot
<adaran> jpatrick: sometimes packages re-add those though
<jpatrick> hmm
<adaran> jpatrick: (i think) - usually, i remove those by hand, but sometimes (after dist-upgrade) they reappear
<jpatrick> yeah..
<adaran> so, any suggestions?
<bazhang> kurt: the dosbox file? you mean a game?
<kurt> i mean where i can change resolution and drive
<kurt> or a good dosbox frontend is good too
<BluesKaj> www.google.com
<bazhang> kurt: have you run  it yet? there is a builtin help system
<kurt> too complicated, i know there is a file to change it manually
<bahman> Hello
<bahman> :)
<jussi01> hi bahman
<bahman> In Add/Remove programs
<bahman> I couldn't install a program, such as firefox!
<jussi01> bahman: did it give you an error?
<Samy> bahman: K > System > Adept Manager
<bahman> No, they are just inaactive!
<jussi01> bahman: see what Samy said...
<bahman> I couldnt click on them!
<BluesKaj> bahman, installing browsers usually takes a reboot afterwards ...It's not supposed to but it seems to work
<Samy> BluesKaj: never happened to me...
<BluesKaj> yeah, me neither
<BluesKaj> bahman try installing FF with adept pkg manager
<bahman> I open Adept Manager
<bahman> It seems firefox is installed! but I couldnt run it!
<TuxMan> same!
<jussi01> bahman: is it in k-> internet -> firefox ?
<jpatrick> bahman: is it not in the menu?^^
<bahman> No it's not there!
<Samy> bahman: alt+f2 > firefox
<BluesKaj> bahman , is it listed under 'internet' in the Kmenu ?
<tim> i installed kubuntu 7.10. whats the name of the package, which has all the important codecs like mp3 or xvid etc in it?
<TuxMan> it is in menu, just says when i run in konsole:
<TuxMan> ezra@twister:~$ firefoxX Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171  Major opcode:  149  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0Failed to open deviceX Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171  Major opcode:  149  Minor opcode:  3  Resource id:  0x0Failed to open device(firefox-bin:7780): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_parent_window: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed(firefox-bin:7780): Gdk-CRITICAL
<TuxMan> ULL' failed(firefox-bin:7780): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_parent: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failedSegmentation fault (core dumped)
<jussi01> !paste | TuxMan
<ubotu> TuxMan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bahman> No, it is not listed in my 'internet' in the Kmenu!!!
<Samy> bahman: type "which firefox" in a konsole
<bazhang> tim: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jussi01> !mp3 | TuxMan
<ubotu> TuxMan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TuxMan> also: I can't get KDE 4 running
<TuxMan> I installed the new packages
<TuxMan> but KDE 4 didnt appear in kdm login screen
<jpatrick> TuxMan: you have done everything the rc2 page says
<jussi01> !kde4 | TuxMan did you follow these instrutions?
<ubotu> TuxMan did you follow these instrutions?: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<TuxMan> ok let me check if i missed any packages
<jpatrick> TuxMan: you missed a command
<tim> i have a 5.1 soundsystem but just the "front speakers" work. what do i have to do to have full surround support
<TuxMan> the export thingy?
<bahman> Could you tell me which OS is better for new linux users such as me (Ubuntu or Kubuntu)?!
<jpatrick> bahman: they are both the same
<TuxMan> Kubuntu is best because it is most like windows
<jussi01> bahman: either - both have good and bad bits.
<bahman> I know
<BluesKaj> bahman , have you tried rebooting ?
<bahman> but I couldn't browse webpages in Kubuntu!
<TuxMan> you can use Konqueror, and not firefox..
<TuxMan> more optimized for kubuntu
<bahman> thanks, I rebooting and then come back
<BluesKaj> konqueror is a VG browser , actually safer than any others
<tim> i have a 5.1 soundsystem but just the "front speakers" work. what do i have to do to have full surround support
<hydrogen> !easyapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> whats the auto generated sources.list factoid?
<BluesKaj> I use FF for some sites, due to the HTML code being weird, but very few require it now
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> foubdn it
<TuxMan> ack can someone please help me run KDE 4??
<adaran> tim: configure alsa =)
<TuxMan> I have all the dev packages but not listed in KDM!
<BluesKaj> tim , open 'alsamixer' in the konsole and unmute and set your vol ctrls there for center and surround
<tim> thanks. ill try that
<TuxMan> im gonna try to get on KDE 4.. brb
<tim> brb rebooz
<tim> z=t
<TuxMan> no, it did not work!
<TuxMan> I cant dang boot KDE 4!
<TuxMan> can someone help me??
<TuxMan> Is there anybody out there...
<BluesKaj> !kde4
<TuxMan> huh? what?
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<bazhang> TuxMan: you might want to try the live cd
<TuxMan> i dont have any writable cds handy tho
<TuxMan> i'd have to go out and buy em
<BluesKaj> what's the kde help chat ?
<hydrogen> TuxMan: whaats not working with it?
<TuxMan> I cant boot KDE4 from login screen (KDM)
<adaran> TuxMan: what packages did you install from where?
<TuxMan> the source on the kubuntu wiki...
<adaran> TuxMan: that would be?
<TuxMan> ppa.launchpad or sumtin like that
<adaran> TuxMan: more exact?
<TuxMan> ok wait
<TuxMan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<TuxMan> ?_? bamboozled
<adaran> TuxMan: can you do a $ dpkg -l | grep kde
<adaran> TuxMan: and copy & paste the output to pastebin.com ?
<TuxMan> okey dokey
<eagles051387> flaccid: im back everything seems to be back to normal
<TuxMan> posted it, adaran
<bazhang> haha
<adaran> TuxMan: well now you only need to tell me the link =)
<TuxMan> http://pastebin.com/m2fa37115
<adaran> TuxMan: you don't seem to have kde4 installed...
<adaran> TuxMan: ah nevermind
<TuxMan> =O
<TuxMan> phew
<adaran> TuxMan: there's like a gazillion different naming schemes there =)
<TuxMan> ... thats what repos are for =P
<adaran> TuxMan: which meta package did you install explicitly?
<TuxMan> kdebase-bin
<adaran> TuxMan: that won't do
<TuxMan> kdebase-runtime
<TuxMan> and other
<TuxMan> s
<adaran> TuxMan: there should be a meta-package with all dependencies you need
<TuxMan> yeah. kdebase-bin installed like a thousand packages
<adaran> TuxMan: kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime
<adaran> TuxMan: those look more like what you need
<TuxMan> i installed those.
<adaran> TuxMan: try installing those - if that does _not_ install extra packages, nevermind.
<adaran> TuxMan: did you restart your x-server (you did, if you rebooted)
<adaran> TuxMan: ?
<TuxMan> yes i did like 3 times
<maduser> I can't boot kubuntu
<maduser> I need to set grub back to the defult
<flaccid> dang
<maduser> is it hd1 insted of hd0?
<adaran> TuxMan: $ ls /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/
<TuxMan> kk
<BluesKaj> maduser , pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maduser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adaran> TuxMan: woups, wrong folder
<adaran> TuxMan: $ ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<adaran> TuxMan: see what's in there
<maduser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49538/
<maduser> thats the grub
<TuxMan> e-gnome.desktop  enlightenment.desktop  kde.desktope-kde.desktop    Enlightenment.desktop
<TuxMan> wtf i dont have enlightenment!
<TuxMan> better rm those enlightenment ones
<adaran> TuxMan: bad idea
<TuxMan> why?
<adaran> TuxMan: because you don't cp/rm/whatever outside of home =)
<adaran> TuxMan: find out what put them there
<adaran> TuxMan: then remove the package.
<adaran> TuxMan: anyway - try opening a console, type in startk<tab> and see if there's another completion other then startkde
<adaran> TuxMan: maybe startkde4 or something similiar?
<TuxMan> nopes
<adaran> TuxMan: wait a second, did you follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<adaran> TuxMan: ?
<TuxMan> yees
<adaran> TuxMan: you didn't uninstall the packages though
<adaran> TuxMan: ii  kdelibs5                               4:3.96.0-1ubuntu2~gutsy2~ppa1
<adaran> TuxMan: that's from your dpkg output
<TuxMan> =O i still have that?
<TuxMan> curses!
<TuxMan> OK its killing the old KDE 4
<Dragnslcr> !brokenkde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brokenkde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> Hm, what was that factoid
<maduser> any ides?
<TuxMan> OK, well, it killed the old version!
<bazhang> kde4broken
<TuxMan> time to redo those instructions
<Dragnslcr> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<Dragnslcr> There ya go
<adaran> maduser: what's your problem again?
<maduser> The grub won't boot
<maduser> but everything else is fine
<adaran> maduser: be a little more specific please
<maduser> the grub is set to another hard drive
<maduser> i need to set it back to the internal had
<maduser> i need to set it back to the internal hd
<maduser> I am getting a grub error 22
<adaran> maduser: but the grub menu loads?
<TuxMan> BRB! time to check if KDE4 runs now!
<maduser> no
<maduser> it just gets an error 22
<jhutchins> maduser: Which HD is your installation on?
<tim> hey, i have problems with windows fonts (dunno which exactly) in wine, how can i install them in kubuntu?
<jhutchins> maduser: The /boot partition
<adaran> maduser: my guess is you need to reinstall grub
<jhutchins> !fonts | tim
<ubotu> tim: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<adaran> maduser: run grub as root, type in root (hdX,Y), setup (hdX)
<jhutchins> adaran: You're forgetting we don't generally run as root in ubuntu.
<adaran> jhutchins: well, installing a boot loader is quite hard without root priviledges.
<jhutchins> maduser: I thought you wanted help?
<jussi01> sudo!
<maduser> never mind got super grub
<jhutchins> Well, merry Christmas everybody
<|HellTiger|> hi all
<maduser> its a grub restor
<adaran> super grub?
<kurt> i want to add  an extra hdd to my pc for dos format
<maduser> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<kurt> what would be the best way to do this please
<adaran> kurt: buy it and put it in?
<flaccid> then
<adaran> maduser: that looks a bit ... well, weird =)
<flaccid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<|HellTiger|> i will install kubuntu now for my parents. the problem is they have at moment modem 65k internet with aol and crashed windows.  i have only the kubuntu CD, are there any more needs to install kubuntu? must i have some files before i can run this modem?
<adaran> |HellTiger|: you won't be happy with 64k...
<kurt> adaran: want to know for dual boot
<|HellTiger|> adaran: they need it for email, not more.
<adaran> |HellTiger|: still you'd want the occasional security update. but regarding your question: the ubuntu installation cd should suffice
<|HellTiger|> is on the kunbuntu cd everything i need to install and run this modem? so like suse?
<adaran> |HellTiger|: err kubuntu
<tim> in windows i used my audigy soundcard for everything but teamspeak, for which i used my onboard sound. how can i use onboard sound in kubuntu in teamspeak?
<adaran> |HellTiger|: i'm pretty sure, but i've never owned a 64k modem, so i'm not sure =). don't expect it to be a piece a cake though (it may be, but 64k is quite rare and you'll probably have to mess with ppp and stuff)
<eshat> where can i configure the steps of raising volume when I press FN+Up ???
<adaran> tim: configure alsa
<adaran> kurt: at the moment, you only have a single ubuntu installation, no windows, and now you want to put in a second harddrive and install windows on it?
<kurt> no, i want to play doom, lxdoom , prboom, nothing works
<kurt> can't configure dosbox either
<adaran> kurt: and why do you want to buy a second harddrive for that?
<kurt> so what else is left
<adaran> kurt: ah, you really do want DOS
<adaran> kurt: there's a linux port of doom, isn't there? =)
<kurt> i already have a hdd
<kurt> won't work
<kurt> no linux doom works properly
<tim> adaran: how do i configure alsa and what do i have to do?
<adaran> tim: spend a few weeks hunting down the docs, write ~ 40 lines of cfg files, find out how to use the wrappers to make teamspeak use alsa (or rather, capture it's oss output and reroute it) and rejoice then it runs =)
<kurt> if you know how to get it running with sound and full screen, please help me
<adaran> kurt: why doesn't dosbox work? i never used it though - i'm not into retro-doom =)
<|HellTiger|> teamspeak runs nice with alsa-oss
<Bynw> is there a way to put the hdd icon on your desktop? like it shows on a mac
<adaran> tim: seriously, it's quite complicated. it took me a few weeks to figure it out
<kurt> configuring cdrom and mounting c won't work
<tim> adaran: sound pretty hard since i have kubuntu for about an hour now
<adaran> tim: hehe, yes. the problem is you want to do many things at once
<adaran> tim: you want to get an oss app to use alsa, and also configure alsa to use two soundcards properly
<kurt> can someone help me to configure  dosbox please
<tim> adaran: i just want to work/play as good as with win xp or better :|
<adaran> tim: you can do amazing things but you'll have to handwrite an asoundrc and such. it may or may not be complicated, also depending on your soundcard (for example, does it support hardware mixing? if yes, it makes things a lot easier)
<kurt> it's installed but
<flaccid> !dosbox
<adaran> tim: with that attitude, you'll never be able to, sorry =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adaran> tim: seriously. i've "done" that, for about 2 years, played every (almost) every game i wanted on linux
<adaran> tim: it is a _serious_ effort though, getting all things to work and run
<adaran> tim: if you're not interesting in doing that work, go back to windows (not meant as a flame)
<adaran> tim: currently, i just dual boot, since i've got less time to make things work
<tim> adaran: hehe i will do my best to get things work, but its pretty hard for a beginner. i dont really know how to start
<adaran> tim: well you've picked the hardest part. most imported thing is getting to know your system. how /dev works, where you can configure alsa, what the difference between alsa and oss is, etc.
<|HellTiger|> when i start the kubuntu cd in live version, it will conifg an internet connection. will it do it for an 65k modem too?
<adaran> tim: if you don't figure that out, everything will be voodoo to you. i have to say though, alsa's docs suck serious balls
<tim> adaran: is it so hard to integrate another soundcard for teamspeak. in windows it were 2 clicks :D btw i dont want to go back to windows ;)
<adaran> tim: i'm guessing it's because the only people that ever use the 'advanced' features are those that already know how to =)
<tim> hehe
<adaran> tim: there's OSS, the "legacy" sound system and ALSA
<|HellTiger|> just install alsa-oss and then run in terminal "aoss teamspeak"  so u can run all oss apps with alsa
<Jeroi> tim
<adaran> tim: note, that's on the kernel layer, above there's backends such as xine and parallel/on top of that you can have sound daemons
<Jeroi> teamspeak do not work with amd64 kubuntu
<Jeroi> it usese alsa 32bit
<Jeroi> alsa-oss
<adaran> teamspeak uses OSS, last time i checked
<Jeroi> alsa-oss 32bit library
<|HellTiger|> this is better then teamspeak: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<Jeroi> so amd64 useses alsa-oss 64bit
<Jeroi> and teamspeak is not working with amd64 based ubuntu systems
<tim> |HellTiger|:  does mumble support to connect on ts2 servers?
<adaran> tim: no, it doesn't. mumble uses it's own protocol
<Jeroi> best coiche is to wait teamspeak3 or install 32bit if you dont already have it
<tim> i have 32bit
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> then you can get it working
<tim> sound good :D
<Jeroi> just edit your teamspeak starting script
<adaran> oh, this is going to be good =)
<khelll> i want to download skype, but i dont know what file to pick, debian Etch ,or Feisty Fawn
<Jeroi> aoss teamspeak
<bazhang> debian?
<Jeroi> or try to open teamspeak with command aoss teamspeak
<Jeroi> ofcourse you need to have lib: alsa-oss installed
<tim> Jeroi: ill try, im not used to linux. im sry brb
<adaran> tim: won't do what you need. that'll only (maybe) make it run on the same card everything else runs on
<adaran> tim: but if that's enough, give it a shot =)
<Jeroi> and ofocurse you need to open kmix and make your mic not muted
<Jeroi> this is just guessing
<Jeroi> I am using amd64 bit system
<Jeroi> and I fought 1 day with teamspeak client
<tim> hm i actually wanted to use my onboard sound for ts2. i can use other sound drivers within teamspeak. will that help?
<Jeroi> could not get mic and sound working
<Jeroi> tim
<Jeroi> what is your problem?
<adaran> tim: no. but every 5 minutes some guy will tell you to 'just use aoss' =)
<adaran> tim: seriously, go looking for alsa docs, write an asoundrc. then see if you can get speaker-test to run on different devices
<adaran> tim: after that, cat some alsa devices nodes to ensure the mics work
<tim> i want to use onboard sound (-> headset) for teamspeak and the other (audigy2) card for the rest like games and music
<adaran> tim: then add dsp0/dsp1/whatever devices to the asoundrc
<adaran> tim: i have the exact same setup (onboard sound for teamspeak using headset, audigy 2 for sound output), it's possible, but, as i said a bit complicated
<adaran> tim: unfortunately, i'm not at home, otherwise i could send you the asoundrc =/
<tim> adaran: hm i guess at the moment thats too hard for me coz i didnt understand everything u said etc, can i use ur asoundrc or do i have to configure a lot myself? mb u could send me the file per mail
<adaran> tim: i won't be able to get hands on that file before jan 4th or so
<adaran> tim: you won't be able to use my aoundrc directly, but IF you knew how alsa worked, you should be able to figure out yourself, what to do - however, as i said, it WILL take hours for you to get anywhere =)
<tim> ah k, then i will give my best to work it out myself :) hard day for me, the whole linux world opens for me
<adaran> tim: what game do you want to play btw?
<tim> warcraft 3 (dota)
<adaran> tim: oh and one word of advice: never buy ATI cards =)
<adaran> tim: haha
<adaran> tim: that's funny =)
<adaran> tim: because that is EXACTLY what i do/used to do
<tim> have a 7800gt nvidia
<tim> hehe
<adaran> tim: 2 soundcards, DOTA through cedega, teamspeak on onboard sound =)
<adaran> tim: well, okay, to be honest, mine is a _bit_ different, now that i remember it
<tim> hm then ure THE guy for me :D
<adaran> tim: i use the rear outs (surround) of the onboard sound for the headset, mic in for the teamspeak headset mic, the front speaker jack for the desktop speakers and the audigy only does 5.1 surround when watching movie on my TV
<adaran> tim: however, once you get all that set up, it's quite easy to move things around =)
<tim> adaran: do u have icq? would be nice to get youre nr to contact u in 1-2 weeks again
<adaran> tim: i'd prefer jabber
<adaran> tim: can i query you?
<tim> adaran: y try, hope it works. i am not really used to konversation etc ^
<adaran> tim: ah well, nevermind, it's currently blocked due to spam =/
<adaran> tim: what instant messenger do you use?
<tim> currently i only have icq: 135588318
<jussi01> !register | tim
<ubotu> tim: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<BobSapp> whats that kdewizard that starts when you first run kde?
<BobSapp> i need to put my settings on the lowest level
<jpatrick> BobSapp: kpersonalizer I think
<jpatrick> BobSapp: but I think that was removed from Kubuntu for usability
<BobSapp> yeah thats it thanks
<BobSapp> I probably have it because I installed kde from a Ubuntu install
<jpatrick> BobSapp: Kubuntu KDE packages are Ubuntu KDE package
<BobSapp> hmm
<Jay-Oh-En> does the iFlip work on linux
<BobSapp> ah well :)
<Jay-Oh-En> Merry Christmas
<BobSapp> MERRY CHRISMASU
<nosrednaekim> you can install it
<nosrednaekim> apt-get install kpersonalizer
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas , BobSapp, Jay-Oh-En
<Jay-Oh-En> BluesKaj: thanks you too
<limac> hey
<hari_> Hello
<nosrednaekim> hello
<jussi01> !hi | hari_
<ubotu> hari_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hari_> I currently have Kubuntu 6.10 and would like to upgrade to Kubuntu 7.10 without downloading the entire CD image. Can somebody please tell me how I can do that?
<nosrednaekim> hari_: you'd have to upgrade through 7.04
<limac> a couple of days ago while I was using blender and there came a warning (something like slow keys or something) and I clicked ok, and from then on if i typed in anything, it wasn't showing up, so i had to re-install kubuntu. how can I fix this problem?
<hari_> ok so how can I do that?
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hari_> ok let me check :)
<nosrednaekim> limac: you need to turn off slow keys..
<nosrednaekim> limac: I think its in accesibility.
<limac> where's that?
<nosrednaekim> in system settings
<nosrednaekim> NM... its not there
<limac> so then where is it
<limac> ?
<nosrednaekim> limac: try pressing shift for about 10 seconds.
<limac> nosrednaekim: a dialog box shows up
<nosrednaekim> limac: is it the same dialog box?
<limac> nosrednaekim; yeah, so what do i do in it?
<nosrednaekim> limac: do you still have problem with slow-keys?
<limac> not now
<nosrednaekim> oh ok... well make sure you press no to that..
<limac> but used to before when the entire keyboard was like say deactivated
<MGalaxy> Hello, I need a TimeOrganizer software, could anyone help me?
<nosrednaekim> limac: yeah, I'm not sure how to get out of that mode.
<nosrednaekim> limac: pressing shit for a while may bring it the dialog up again
<nosrednaekim> *sift
<nosrednaekim> *shift
<TuxMan> hi adaran! It still doesnt work
<joti> Galaxy -> try kontact
<nosrednaekim> MGalaxy: try Korganizer
<nosrednaekim> which is in kontact....
<TuxMan> adaran: KDE4 RC 2 stil dont work
<TuxMan>  :-[  :-( I wna try KDE4!
<MGalaxy> nosrednaekim: joti: thx, sorry if asked noob question :D
<nosrednaekim> MGalaxy: no problem.... the only dumb question is the one never asked
<nosrednaekim> TuxMan: whats wrong with it?
<TuxMan> I still can't boot it from KDM, tho i got a lot of advice from adaran
<joti> no prob
<nosrednaekim> TuxMan: try this "touch .kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<TuxMan> OK, should i pastebin it?
<TuxMan> no such file or directory.
<nosrednaekim> what?
<nosrednaekim> you ran that command?
<TuxMan> yeh
<TuxMan> :-(
<nosrednaekim> TuxMan: do you have a .kde4 DIR?
<pastor> hola a todos
<TuxMan> i dont think so, but i g2g. cya l8er.
<pastor> kubuntu español?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hari_> nosrednaekim thankyou for helping me I think this upgrade will be a long process...
<nosrednaekim> hari_: oh it will. It'd probably be easier/shorter to just go and reinstall
<hari_> hmmm...
<hari_> I have one more doubt how do you get to play these mp3 files in Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> hari_: sudo apt-get install libxine-ffmpeg
<hari_> ok
<hari_> should I do that after the upgrade or can I do it now?
<nosrednaekim> anytime...
<limac> nosrednaekim: thnx a lot dude!
<hari_> ok thank you once again :-)
<nosrednaekim> limac: wat.... did... I do....
<limac> nosrednaekim: u helped me remember, with the slo keys problem, i figured out the rest
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> no problem then :D
<hari_>  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                                              able) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                                              ess using it?
<hari_> ooops sorry
<hari_> it showed the above error^^^
<nosrednaekim> hari_: umm do you have adept open?
<hari_> yes the upgrade one
<nosrednaekim> yeah, you have to close that in order to get something with apt-get
<hari_> ok so i will do it after the upgrade which is in progress :-)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<hari_> I have to go now and get some sleep while the system updates thank you and bye :-)
<nosrednaekim> ok... bye
<sfears> does anyone know anything about banshee
<misslissa699626> Does anyone have a good challenge for a semi-begining kubntu fan??
<misslissa699626> I need a goal to work toward
<misslissa699626> already figured out beryl
<pastor> #kubuntu-es
<alexbobp> is there an easy way to make kde work with compiz-fusion yet?
<BluesKaj> misslissa699626, then you may be able help those who haven't
<misslissa699626> I am running kde and compiz works fine
<misslissa699626> let me look up the web site i used
<misslissa699626> do you already have it installed ALEXBOBP
<misslissa699626> and just want to configure it
<misslissa699626> and what exatly do you want to configure
<misslissa699626> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4008407
<misslissa699626> that site will help you install compiz
<marge> ciao
<alexbobp> misslissa699626: Yes, I have kubuntu and ubuntu and I can use compiz from gnome
<alexbobp> I need to make it work with the kde
<alexbobp> thanks
<alexbobp> misslissa699626: I have compiz-fusion installed from the repos right now.  should I uninstall that first?
<excapade> irc.freenode.net
<excapade> hello
<excapade> anyone there
<excapade> i need some assistance
<alexbobp> hello
<ScottG> !ask
<alexbobp> ask your question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<excapade> i cant get my atheros wlan to work
<alexbobp> can you be more specific?
<alexbobp> do you have a devfs device for it?
<excapade> my wlan card on my laptop dosent work
<alexbobp> excapade: a start would be giving the model of laptop, the model of card, or the symtoms of it not owrking
<excapade> i have an MSI laptop ER710
<excapade> with a atheros wireless card
<excapade> but i cant seem to get it to work
<alexbobp> okay.  do you have a /dev/wlan0?
<excapade> .....well..how do i find that out
<excapade> ?
<misslissa699626> alexbobp here is another good web site to help you out
<misslissa699626> http://www.compiz.org/Documentation/Documentation
<excapade> i tried using the madwifi but that dosent work either
<alexbobp> excapade: Have you tried knetworkmanager?
<alexbobp> misslissa699626: thanks
<excapade> yup
<alexbobp> does knetworkmanager fail to recognize the device, fail to recognize any networks, or fail to connect to a network?
<alexbobp> excapade
<excapade> i get
<excapade> critical error
<excapade> cannot find any wireless network interface
<excapade> code :-3
<alexbobp> excapade: if you can't find Linux drivers, you can use windows drivers and ndiswrapper
<excapade> from adept manager?
<alexbobp> use adept to get ndiswrapper and get the windows drivers from the manufacturer's website
<excapade> alright
<excapade> i will do that
<excapade> will get back to u if it dosent work
<excapade> thanksssssssssssssss
<drofan> Hi!Does anybody know where i can get packages of kde4 built for svn?
<drofan> >from svn
<maduser> my removable hard drive thinks its swap
<maduser> can I wipe a usb hard drive somehow?
<maduser> when the device is not found?
<erichj> kind of hard
<BluesKaj> maduser, just delete the files
<erichj> BluesKaj: if it's not mounted he cant
<BluesKaj> yeah, didn't catch that
<maduser> a remoavble usb drive
<maduser> its mounted as swap
<BluesKaj> maduser, got windows?
<erichj> ...
<erichj> why in gods name would you do that?
<maduser> no
<ubuntu_> buonasera
<maduser> I have no clue how it happened
<ubuntu_> qualcuno italiano?
<erichj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maduser> now its using the hd as swap memory
<BluesKaj> did you have the drive plugged in whem you installed kubuntu
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> tried to install kubuntu on it
<BobSapp> is there anything like charmap for linux / kde
<_Angelus_> how can i create /dev/kqemu?
<BluesKaj> maduser, unplug it , repartition the internal drive to have a 2G or so, swap at the end of the drive
<qemqemqem> hello?
<jpatrick> @hello | qemqemqem
<jussi01> !hi | qemqemqem
<ubotu> qemqemqem: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jpatrick> ah, wrong bot :)
<qemqemqem> hey, is there a way to update from Ubuntu 6.06 to 7.10 without reinstalling from CD?
<qemqemqem> to Kubuntu 7.10, ideally
<jussi01> qemqemqem: yes, but you need to upgrade to 7.04 first
<jussi01> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jussi01> qemqemqem: you cant go edgy - gutsy in one go
<qemqemqem> oh thanks
<qemqemqem> but, I have to burn a CD for that
<ScottG> not necessarily..
<Thingus> What port does NFS server listen on?
<Thingus> 22?
<dorkface> Odd, the values between what I picked up on "/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info" and "/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state" do not match up with KDE's power manager
<qemqemqem> another question: I have an Ubuntu 6.06 CD (that I ordered) installing on a new laptop.  Is it normal for the installer to hang on partitioning for a while?
<dorkface> CLI says I have 91% left, power manager says I have 96% left
<jussi01> qemqemqem: how long are we talking about?
<qemqemqem> 10+ minutes?
<jussi01> qemqemqem: how large is your disk?
<qemqemqem> 320GB
<jussi01> qemqemqem: maybe then
<jussi01> it is formatting and stuff
<qemqemqem> there's Vista sitting on the disk, I'd rather not erase that
<qemqemqem> ok, thanks
<malfi> I installed a vanilla hardy alpha 2 and followed the instructions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php except of using gutsy I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main". I ran apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, and then the proposed command: apt-get install kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime ... first of all, I don't get a warning about the unsigned packages, so I wonder
<malfi> if this repos is added correctly, secondly I get a "kdebase-kde4 has unmet dependencies... depends (a bunch of packages)"... any hint, what I did wrong?
<jussi01> !brokenkde4 | malfi
<ubotu> malfi: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<sfears> does anyone in here use grip?
<malfi> ubotu: gonna try that, but as it's a virgin hardy, I guess thare are nor preinstalled kde4 packages
<malfi> jussi01: & unbreakkde4?
<jussi01> !bot | malfi
<ubotu> malfi: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> sfears: I dont, but whats the issue?
<sfears> i can't figure out where it's ripping the tracks to
<sfears> i've looked all thru the settings and don't see a path
<jussi01> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<maduser> got to look for a program that wipes a usb driev on boot
<malfi> sfears: you could always start grip with "strace -fe open grip"
<sfears> i will try.. what does that do?
<malfi> sfears: it will list all syscalls for opening files on the konsole
<malfi> sfears: so you get an idea which files is opened for reading/writing bei grip
<maduser> sfears that was for my problem not yours
<malfi> maduser: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/usbdrive ?
<sfears> alright so that opened grip how do i view the trace?
<sfears> it seems to have ripped & encoded but i'm not sure where it saved to
<malfi> sfears: well, you have to enter that command in a shell, like konsole
<qemqemqem> so, what's the maximum time I should expect partitioning a 320GB HD to take?
<sfears> ohh.. right right
<jussi01> qemqemqem: it shouldnt have taken this long...
<sfears> wtf.. that's way to much info in strace
<sfears> i just need to know where it saves to
<qemqemqem> ok, I'll ... try again
<qemqemqem> thanks
<sfears> how do i figure out what the location of my cdrom is?
<sfears> i don't see cdrom1 in lspci
<_Angelus_> there's already a new version of kubuntu being developed?
<jussi01> sfears: cdrom0 ?
<_Angelus_> O_o
<jussi01> _Angelus_: of course
<sfears> yeah.. but how do i confirm
<BluesKaj> malfi, have to state the obvious , but did you check your sources.list to make sure the repos are "hardy" and not 'gutsy' ?
<jussi01> sfears: it should be in /media
<sfears> ohhh yeah
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> _Angelus_: there is always a new version in development
<malfi> BluesKaj: $ grep launch /etc/apt/sources.list -> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main"
<malfi> BluesKaj: is there a apt-command that lists all packages provided by one repository?
<BluesKaj> malfi or alt + F2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu_> hi all! I'm installing kubuntu 7.04. When I'll finish, could I upgrade to gutsy? (or will I upgrade feisty's packages ..then upgrade gutsy?)
<sfears> my k3b isn't working.. keeps crashing when i open it... grip isn't working well for me.. kaffine only rips in ogg.. what other mp3 ripping programs are there?
<qemqemqem> so I tried to create a partition 147.3 GB in size, and it says "failed to create enough space for installation".  Is this a common problem?
<spaci76> ubuntu_ you can upgrade to gusty now...
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , why not just install gutsy
<ubuntu_> spaci76:  really?
<joti> anyone tried to get uvesafb running with gutsy here?
<spaci76> sur
<malfi> BluesKaj: well, there is "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main"
<ubuntu_> spaci76:  I'm installing feisty because I don't have gutsy cd -.-'
<spaci76> then lets go :)
<ubuntu_> spaci76:  how should I do it ?
<ubuntu_> I'm installing gutsy (i'm on live cd...)
<ubuntu_> ARGH
<jussi01> !upgrade | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubuntu_> :D feisty
<spaci76> lol
<ubuntu_> jussi01:  many thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> malfi, any deb http... with # in front , delete the #
<BluesKaj> it's called uncommenting
<sfears> can someone help me figure out where grip saves files to?
<maduser> how could i wipe a usb drive at boot?
<malfi> BluesKaj: uncommented all repos except the cdrom
<malfi> BluesKaj: ran apt-get update, but kdebase-kde4 still has a bunch of unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> owww, yer fooling with kde4 , sorry I can't help with that
<malfi> Does anybody know if the launchpad kde4 packages for hardy might be broken right know?
<spaci76> jupp BluesKaj
<spaci76> ;)
<eagles051387> question how do i make a copy of a conf file like my xorg.conf for instance
<ubuntu_> eagles051387: using 'cp'
<eagles051387> ubuntu_: cp then name of file then name of new file
<ubuntu_> eagles051387:  cp file_to_copy /path/of/new_file
<spaci76> cp source-file target-file
<ubuntu_> uhm yeah
<eagles051387> ok ty
<spaci76> have anyone a umts connection with kppp ?
<eagles051387> umts?O_o
<spaci76> yes, umts exacting hsdpa
<BluesKaj> not having seperate/ and /home partitions , i copy the file to gmail as backup
<giuseppe> is there anyone that use amule?
<jpatrick> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, yes ?
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, I use amule ...what's your question ?
<FSHero> Hi everyone: Merry Christmas!
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: well, first of all I'm able to run it only by rooy
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas , FSHero
<malfi> spaci76: you know your way around the config files in /etc/, you might want to use knetworkmanager to establish a ppp-umts-session
<spaci76> dito ... FSHero ;)
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, did you install it with apt in the konsole or with adept ?
<FSHero> Thx; I thought I'd pop in to say hi.
<giuseppe> BluesKaj:
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: adept
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, is it listed in the kmenu/internet
<spaci76> my umts device is not listed by knetworkmanager.. i connected at the moment with pon
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: by the way the problem is that when I try to download server list
<giuseppe> BluesKaj:
<spaci76> @ malfi
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: it closes itself
<malfi> spaci76: create a /etc/ppp/peers/umts and /etc/ppp/peers/umts.chat then add "iface ppp0 inet ppp" "provider umts" to /etc/network/interfaces
<malfi> spaci76: restart NetworkManager and you should see it in the tray-icon of knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> yeah, giuseppe you have to go to the amule site and download the server.met file from there
<spaci76> uff ok ... sec
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: please can u help me?
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: u mean I have to add server.met in server list?
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: done, I downloaded it
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: and now?
<RogueJediX> Is there a way to change the sound backend or whatever it is from artsd to something...better?
<BluesKaj> copy it to the URL box
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: I have a file called server.met
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: what and where I have to copy...
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, copy this to the URL  http://ocbmaurice.dyns.net/pl/slist.pl?download/server-best.met
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: done, I pushed on download... and then the amule is closed
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: I don't know why
<BluesKaj> relogin giuseppe
 * dsmith_ wonders how many new people will show up here because of xmas purchases :/
 * BluesKaj wonders why I'm here on Christmas Day...think I need a life :)
<dsmith_> heh
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: done
<dsmith_> family is here, but talk about a bunch of screaming monkeys
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: impossible to download server list
<ScottG> my little one is settling down a bit..
<BluesKaj> family is all over the place  , plan on a reunion next Christmas when they're all back in Canada
<dsmith_> all my family moved away
<dsmith_> yay!
<dsmith_> well kinda
<dsmith_> this is my extennded family
<jpatrick> !ot | dsmith_
<ubotu> dsmith_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dsmith_> yes on topic
<dsmith_> thank you jpatrick for reminding me
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, ok, try adding the URL i posted into the "manual server add box" in the ED2K tab
<BluesKaj> jpatrick, hey it's Christmas ... Bah Humbug to offtopic !  :)
<dsmith_> lol
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: hmm, yeah, merry xmas mate!
<biovore> dsmith_: Is the maryland-ubuntu group still planning on meeting at the GBHC Hamfest?
<BluesKaj> merry christmas to you too , jpatrick
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: manual server add box?
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, yes
<dsmith_> biovore: I dont know..
<dsmith_> what room are you guys in now?>
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: and then?
<BluesKaj> click the add button
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: nothing
<SirChasm> test
<SirChasm> sweet, it works
<ScottG> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<SirChasm> thanks, lol
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, in the manual add server name : Main Movie Server , then in the IP/Port : 208.53.147.27 then hit enter
<SirChasm> soo I got a bunch of questions, figure I might as well ask here.
<ScottG> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScottG> :)
<SirChasm> Few days ago made the switch from XP to Kubuntu - not my first time using Linux, but it is my first time using linux as a home desktop. I have the 64-bit version installed, and I have a 32-bit Firefox with 32-bit plugins to work (although Firefox has no icon for it, which bugs me), buut my question is if right now it's possible to have a 64-bit firefox running with FLash and Java?
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, also make sure you click on connect in top left
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: just few seconds...
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, I'm running FF with no probs , but I also installed ia32-libs to run 32bit programs , just in case
<BluesKaj> <-- 64 bit kubuntu
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: well I added Main Movie Server and 208.53.147.27 but it says
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: server door not valid
<jussi01> n
<jussi01> gah, sorry.
<cheguevara> add tvu donkey server no1, since I run it :P
<SirChasm> BluesKaj, so you're running the 64-bit Firefox?
<BluesKaj> yes SirChasm
<BluesKaj> no not sorry not 64 FF
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: now I have to go. thanks a lot and see u nect time... Merry Christmas. Ciao!
<BluesKaj> oops , looks like I am...totally confused here SirChasm ...I've reinstalled so many times lately due to updates
<SirChasm> hahah, ok
<SirChasm> I just wanted to know if it was possible
<SirChasm> I'm guessing you're using the nswrapper for the plugins?
<TuxMan> my KDE4 install still isnt working!
<SirChasm> (or whatever it was called)
<SirChasm> brb
<TuxMan> nspluginscan?
<sparr> I am having some trouble with package pinning.  I have added a new repository, from which I want to pull one and only one package.  That seemed to work, but now for some reason a different package is being pulled from that repository.  apt sources and preferences here: http://rafb.net/p/XgNDbx80.nln.html
<BluesKaj> yes SirChasm  i'm running  Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.11) Gecko/20071204 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.11
<TuxMan> can sum1 help me get KDE4 up and running?
<TuxMan> (RC2)
<ScottG> hmm..
<TuxMan> I followed the instructions on kubuntu webby, but wont appear as a session in KDM
<ScottG> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to set up my computer as a router.  I'm using Firestarter to share a connection with my wireless connection.  The device which uses the connection is eth0.  Even though I can send information through eth0 the information doesn't come back.  My regular wireless connection works, though.  Any ideas?
<TuxMan> I know!
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand this fascination with kde4 , it's not stable and ready for primetime 
<asdzxc> hi
<ScottG> get used to it :)
<asdzxc> i have problems with my wifi card
<TuxMan> I hate people who ask a bot with no human intelligance to guide me
<asdzxc> IBM ThinkPad R51
<asdzxc> the wifi LED doesn't light up
<TuxMan> I know a lot about comps lol
<asdzxc> and wifi isn't working
<jhutchins> Ertain: Here's how to do it yourself without letting someone else make the security decisions for you: ttp://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<asdzxc> driver ipw2200 is loaded
<asdzxc> kubuntu 7.10
<jhutchins> Ertain: Use that and you'll know what's going on and why it is or isn't working.
<jhutchins> TuxMan: The bot is like a card file, it stores the URL's for guides and answers that are more elaborate than what we do here.
<jhutchins> TuxMan: If you don't like us helping you, go elsewhere.
<TuxMan> not you, the bot...
<ScottG> it can be difficult for people here to just give you a magic answer without knowing exactly what you've done..
<TuxMan> it just frustrates me =|
<cheguevara> but the bot is one of us....
<jhutchins> asdzxc: What does iwconfig say about the card?
<jhutchins> cheguevara: Or are we one with the bot?
<cheguevara> <insert evil laugh here>
<TuxMan> here: I've done this. I installed the packages on kubuntu webby.. (A.K.A. kdebase-bin, kdebase-runtime, etc.)
<cheguevara> :P
<asdzxc> jhutchins what exactly do you need to know ?
<asdzxc> for example, it says this:
<jhutchins> wtf is a "webby"?
<asdzxc> Power Management:off
<TuxMan> website
<asdzxc> unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<ScottG> did you update the package the instructions say to update?
<jhutchins> asdzxc: Well, that means it's seeing the card.
<asdzxc> jhutchins but the LED doesn't light up
<TuxMan> oops! might have missed that! =P
<jhutchins> asdzxc: What does it call the card?  (eth1, wlan0)?
<asdzxc> jhutchins in windows, this means it's powered off
<ScottG> nm.. that was kdebase-binm
<asdzxc> jhutchins eth1
<ScottG> bin
<TuxMan> boy am i stupid
<ScottG> you mentioned that..
<jhutchins> asdzxc: Ok, try iwlist eth1 scanning
<rhkfin> Hi! Does anyone know where to find the acl manager package (name) for konqueror? Tried apt-cache search & google etc..
<TuxMan> ack one of my side repos isnt allowing me to update!
<asdzxc> jhutchins interesting, it found my linksys router
<TuxMan> I have the non-main-repo version of wine, and that repo wont let me update!
<jhutchins> asdzxc: some of the Linux drivers default to the light being off to save power.
<TuxMan> I'll just remove the repo for now =|
<jhutchins> asdzxc: I followed the instructiosn for one that turned it off on an old smc card, and never got it to turn back on under anything!
<ScottG> TuxMan: I was referring to the updated kdebase-bin which you've installed.
<jhutchins> asdzxc: If you can find the project page for the driver, you might be able to find the command to turn the light on.
<ubuntu> hello
<TuxMan> O.
<ScottG> TuxMan: I assume you restarted after all this?
<TuxMan> it still wont let me do sudo apt-get update anyway
<TuxMan> I restarted three times lol
<ScottG> ok.. well that covers it :)
<rhkfin> Where to find QT UI for ACL?
<asdzxc> jhutchins ok, thnks very much. can you advice me more wifi commands ? for example, how can i connect to my router ?
<asdzxc> jhutchins i tried to config it via KDE-GUI-configurator
<asdzxc> jhutchins but it doesn't work
<TuxMan> so Scott, any commands to run that would allow me to change the xsessions?
<asdzxc> jhutchins is takes very strange IP from DHCP
<asdzxc> and even if i config IP manualy, it doesn't work
<ScottG> TuxMan: I have KDE4 installed.. I had to try a few times.. I removed everything and tried again.. it eventually worked..
<jhutchins> asdzxc: Well, there are the manpages for iwconfig and iwlist, and the man page for ifcfg will tell you what commands you can put in that file to store a permanent configuration.
<TuxMan> aha! I'll try that lol
<ScottG> it should be in the list of choices, it is for me..
<asdzxc> jhutchins great, thnx, i will try
<jhutchins> basically you'll need to set the ESSID and Key with iwconfig, then run the dhcp client (I don't remember which one kubuntu uses).
<jhutchins> dhclient eth1
<jhutchins> asdzxc: If you get the GUI working it is easier to roam. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slow-motion> hi
<benbread> Hey i've been messing around with my wireless network config (using KNetworkManager) and now it can't find any networks to connect to - i used manual configuration and would quite like it the way it was before i started fiddling, is there anything i can do?
<tekteen> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<_Angelus_> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<_Angelus_> why?
<TuxMan> ah I had that problem too..
<TuxMan> i just go by without it. doesnt matter since im using it with win98
<tekteen> benbread: type alt+F2 then ...
<jhutchins> _Angelus_: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/QEMU_and_Ubuntu_Breezy
<tekteen> type "kdesu /etc/network/interfaces"
<tekteen> no
<jussi01> add kate tekteen
<joti> does anyone have problems with sound&flash too ?
<tekteen> benbread: "kdesu kwrite /etc/network/interfaces"
<TuxMan> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tekteen> jussi01: I tend to forget when I do it myself as well
<tekteen> :-D
<ubuntu_> halo
<jussi01> :)
<benbread> tekteen: I have the interfaces file up
<tekteen> ok
<TuxMan> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<tekteen> can u paste it to the pastebin
<tekteen> benbread: do u know what the pastebin is?
<benbread> tekteen: http://pastebin.com/m169a3cf2
<tekteen> thanks
<jussi01> !botabuse > TuxMan
<tekteen> remove the line "iface ath0 inet dhcp"
<joti> does anyone experience problems with geforce 7300gt with gutsy?
<tekteen> then save it
<joti> in 3d mode if got all kinds of misrenderings
<TuxMan> =P jussi
<benbread> tekteen: done
<tekteen> logout/in
<joti> like stripes and i looks all like triangles and is wrong colored - rest perfect, nvidia driver
<tekteen> see if it works
<benbread> shall do, thanks :)
<jussi01> joti: have you installed the restricted driver?
<ScottG> you know you want to use a bot command :)
<jussi01> !opabuse | ScottG ;)
<ubotu> ScottG ;): leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<romunov> huuuum, open office seems to have problems when run under compiz
<biovore> romunov: yes it dose..
<TuxMan> It's fun to sit in the middle of the information highway  :-P
<joti> romunov its easy to fix
<joti> there is some setting in workarounds module
<joti> like old frame or old fullscreen mode
<tekteen> Anyone else had a problem with compiz stopping shortcuts like Alt+F2 and Alt+Space (Katapult)
<benbread> Ok looking good :) only problem now is it complains of no networks found when there are
<benbread> tekteen: Shortcuts working for me, maybe it's a problem with compiz plugins binding to those shortcuts?
<tekteen> benbread: it is a start
<tekteen> maybe
<TuxMan> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<TuxMan> o.
<TuxMan> i didnt know what katapult was =P
 * joti likes katapult a lot
<TuxMan> lol
<tekteen> benbread: open a konsole
<TuxMan> i'll try it out =
<TuxMan> p
<TuxMan> oops llol
<tekteen> benbread: type "sudo iwlist scanning"
<tekteen> benbread: does it see anything?
<benbread> No scan results
<TuxMan> oo katapult IS awesome!
<benbread> katapault is awesome ;)
<TuxMan> we read each others minds...
<benbread> Scary
<jpatrick> great minds think alike
<TuxMan> I like KBFX way better than the K menu
<tekteen> benbread: do not worry I have had the problem (ESP) for a long time
<tekteen> benbread: everyone on this channel has ESP
<TuxMan> because great minds think alike../
<tekteen> :-D
<benbread> Maybe i'm in the wrong channel then ;)
<TuxMan> and its kinda hard to run linux without a great mind =P
<tekteen> benbread: There is a problem with linux using the wireless card
<benbread> tekteen: I had it working earlier, i guess i can't help but fiddle with things :P
<TuxMan> Oh no I katapulted konqueror!
<TuxMan> lol
<tekteen> benbread: r u sure the wireless router is working?
<benbread> tekteen: Yeah another machine is connected to it and there are loads of other networks from other people i can usually pick up
<TuxMan> MMMM my hot cocoa is awesome
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> noob question: I'm installing Kubuntu on a new computer.  I'd like to partition it so I have room for both Linux and Vista.  I went with the manual partitioning, and can see sda1,2,3 and 5.  I'm not sure what those are.  Anyone have advice about what to change?
<dsmith_> !katapault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about katapault - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> benbread: type "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid NETWORK ; dhclient ath0; ifconfig ath0 up"
<tekteen> benbread: what happened?
<TuxMan> lol its katapult
<TuxMan> not katapault
<ubuntu> : (
<benbread> tekteen: i'll pastebin it
<tekteen> ok
<benbread> http://pastebin.com/m466e1027
<maduser> I finally fixed my usb problem but now i am getting a hal-storage error
<tekteen> oops
<maduser> now the usb hard drive is nfts
<TuxMan> to IRC channel #supertux!
<tekteen> benbread: samething except sudo each command
<tekteen> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid NETWORK ; sudo dhclient ath0; sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<benbread> tekteen: ok pastebin again?
<tekteen> yes
<benbread> http://pastebin.com/m407da173
<tekteen> ok
<benbread> maybe try a complete reboot?
<romunov> joti: do you have any reading on this subject?
<romunov> joti: would be most thankful!
<tekteen> yes
<joti> hm. not quite
<joti> just the point that is works that way...wait
<maduser> are there any good nfts tools
<maduser> !nfts
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<joti> http://fsb.blogage.de/article/2007/9/7/Compiz-Fusion-konfigurieren
<maduser> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<joti> i came from there t the oo thing
<joti> romunov that is all, but the oo is quite common, just do search for it
<joti> i ended disinstalling compiz as the windowmanager is a lot worse than kwin and its completly unstable
<joti> it just looks nice
<joti> and if i would have wanted only looks i would got an apple and a "dumb pill"
<joti> missing have
<tekteen> romunov: I have compiz working
<tekteen> !compiz > romunov
<romunov> tekteen: i have compiz working as well, it's just that some programs still mess something up and lose their title bars
<tucci> b
<tekteen> romunov: I do not have that issue
<tekteen> But if u do, I agree with joti
<tucci> can someone help with me sync my ipod - amarok fails to do anything and banshee claims to have put the music on the ipod already, but it isn't there
<tekteen> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<asdzxc> jhutchins do i need to set encryption type ?
<TuxMan> no, the iPod just thinks that its raw data
<TuxMan> it only accepts music from iTunes
<asdzxc> jhutchins i'm useing WPA2 Personal and TKIP+AES on my router
<TuxMan> or something that can COMPLETELY mimic iT
<tucci> tuxman: so it's not possible to sync the ipod with anything but itunes?
<TuxMan> .. try sharpmusique
<tekteen> tucci: u can not sync itunes store songs
<tucci> I'll try sharpmusique (and I've never bought anything from the itunes store)
 * tekteen does not have an ipod
<benbread> tekteen: You're a genius
<TuxMan> lol
<tekteen> benbread: ok
<benbread> Thanks :D
<tekteen> np
<benbread> Can i bridge wireless and wired connections?
<TuxMan> actually... no-one in the world is technically genius.. there is always something smarter..
 * tekteen got a new laptop a week ago
<TuxMan> the cycle goes on forever..
<tekteen> benbread: yes
<tucci> tuxman: is sharpmusique in a repository - i can't find it?
<TuxMan> !sharpmusique
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharpmusique - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TuxMan> hm
<red> .
<benbread> Back to the comfort of my room for me :D
<TuxMan> ill get some info for ya  ;-)
<tekteen> benbread: I am looking for the wireless brige guide
<tekteen> bridge*
<benbread> tekteen: thanks :)
<tekteen> benbread: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless?highlight=%28wireless%29
<benbread> Anyone know of a 3D benchmarker for LInux? Nothing in the repositories
<ScottG> glxgears
<benbread> tekteen: Sorry i think i'm using the wrong terminology - what i want to do is run eth0 and ath0 together so to get a total bandwidth equal to their combined bandwidths
<ScottG> not much of a benchmarker :)
<ScottG> not much of a benchmarker :)glxgears
<ScottG> oops :)
<tekteen> benbread: there are 2 probs with that
<TuxMan> uh oh! I g2g! add me, tucci!
<tekteen> benbread: your internet connection would need to be that fast
<tucci_> tuxman?
<tekteen> do u have an oct3 at home ;-)
<benbread> tekteen: what i really want it for is for filesharing across the LAN ;)
<TuxMan> yeah? I g2g, srry tucci_. add me!
<tucci_> tuxman: i don't know what that means
<tekteen> benbread: I do not know how to do that (if there is a way)
<TuxMan> add me to contact
<numpy> hey all
<tekteen> benbread: i do not think there is a way
<benbread> Though if you've got some 154Mb/s internet connection going fancy sharing? ;)
<TuxMan> Oh, wtheck.
<TuxMan> tucci_:I
<TuxMan> tucci_:cya l8er on this channel
<maduser> yeah got my removable usb hd to work its a christmas miracle
<benbread> i wonder what bad things would happen if i were to format and use my USB storage drive as swap and then randomly unplug it....
<tekteen> benbread: nothing unless you activate it as swap
<maduser> I just did that
<maduser> and fixed it
<maduser> now the driver is ntfs
<tekteen> benbread: swapon DEVICE ;-)
<BluesKaj> benbread, not a good idea to use usb drives as swap
<maduser> I now know why
<maduser> I had a swap usb experience
<tekteen> BluesKaj: that is mostly for flash
<tekteen> although it tends to be slow
<BluesKaj> no kidding, tekteen
<BluesKaj> if you have sufficient RAM (1G or more) , the swap partition is not avtive 99.9% of the time...unless yer gaming
<lexxus> Hi! What is the best application to use with ipod nano?
<poison__> cant put flash to work with 64 bits kubuntu, anyone had any success?
<ScottG> I'd say Amarok
<tekteen> !flash64 | poison__
<ubotu> poison__: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ScottG> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<lexxus> poison__: you probably have to install the 32 bit FF
<poison__> TY TEKTEEN
<tekteen> np
<lexxus> ScottG: Thanx, it seems that it need to be recompiled from svn... must compile libgpod too...
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ehc> is there a tool to test a microphone?
<lexxus> ehc: I guess you can use audacity?
<mrtimbo> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey mrtimbo
<jpatrick> merry xmas mrtimbo
<mrtimbo> i tried to uninstall tiny-proxy and it ended up deleteing adept-manager and now i cant get apt-get to get online lol
<mrtimbo> what did i do
<nosrednaekim> you deleted apt-get?
<mrtimbo> i told it to sudo apt-get remove tiny-proxy and it was saying that
<mrtimbo> it was removing adept and all that
<jpatrick> weird..
<nosrednaekim> probably something to do with proxy settings.
<mrtimbo> so i pulled the batt mid way and now i cant get it to do nothing lol
<nosrednaekim> pulled the...
<nosrednaekim> that wasn't smart...
<mrtimbo> didnt want it to keep uninstalling adept but i was too late
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: thats why you look at what it is going to do FIRST.
<mrtimbo> so fresh install needed?
<Jeroi> btw
<Jeroi> is it possible to setup 2 x:'s
<Jeroi> one is tv
<mrtimbo> i just installed tiny proxy last night so i didnt think it would cause this mess
<Jeroi> one is monitor
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: well, apt-get doesn't work?
<mrtimbo> no
<Jeroi> I run media center linux on tv
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead | Jeroi
<ubotu> Jeroi: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mrtimbo> - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Jeroi> and normal kde in monitor
<ehc> in gnome you can go: System > Prefrences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings where in kde is this?
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: i've never seen that error before. you don't use a proxy do you?
<lexxus> mrtimbo: dselect and aptitude is also gone?
<mrtimbo> was just curious about them
<mrtimbo> one sef
<mrtimbo> sec
<nosrednaekim> ehc: there is none by default... you need the compizconfig-control-center
<Jeroi> ech it was in gnome
<Jeroi> threre is not one in kde
<nosrednaekim> !info compizconfig-control-center
<nosrednaekim> !enter | Jeroi
<Jeroi> only normal editing in system settings
<ubotu> Package compizconfig-control-center does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Jeroi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrtimbo>  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mrtimbo> is all i get when i use aptitude so now its something else
<nosrednaekim> ehc: oops, thats "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: why is it going to port 4001 of YOUR computer?
<ehc> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<mrtimbo> i dont know
<ehc> nosrednaekim, thanks
<nosrednaekim> ehc: the command to run it is ccsm BTW... that stumped me for a while
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: were you messing around with apt-proxy?
<icheyne> Hi all. I have got a question about NFS. How come when I specify an IP address in /etc/exports it's ignored and I get "permisson denied" at the NFS client but when I specify * instead of an IP address it works?. All the guides say I should use a range like 192.168.0.0/24 but that doesn't work.
<mrtimbo> no just that tiny one all i did was install it
<mrtimbo> then uninstall it
<nosrednaekim> !into tiny-proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about into tiny-proxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrtimbo> ill just do a fresh install
<nosrednaekim> !info tiny-proxy
<ubotu> Package tiny-proxy does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins> !find tiny-proxy
<ubotu> Package/file tiny-proxy does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins> http://tinyproxy.sourceforge.net/
<tucci> could someone help me with syncing my ipod? Is it even possible to do such a thing through linux?
<nosrednaekim> !infor tinyproxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infor tinyproxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info tinyproxy
<ubotu> tinyproxy: A lightweight, non-caching, optionally anonymizing http proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-3 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 232 kB
<nosrednaekim> tucci: yes, it is, using amarok
<nosrednaekim> yay!
<tucci> nosrednaekim: amarok doesn't work - I just let it spend an hour loading stuff on, and the ipod doesn't see any of it
<nosrednaekim> mrtimbo: seems that it installed a proxy server on your computer?
<mrtimbo> damn, i should of left well enough alone eh
<nosrednaekim> tucci: how new is this ipod?
<tucci> brand new
<nosrednaekim> tucci: ah.....there is the problem
<tucci> ?
<nosrednaekim> Appleput a new encrytion scheme on the next-gen ones... its pretty annoying and i'm not sure about the state of the hack for it
<spaci76> re@ll
<tucci> nosrednaekim: fuck this is why I hate christmas
<ehc> what is a lightweight sound player that I can have play sounds for something like xchat?
<nosrednaekim> ehc: mpg123
<Xplicit> how can i host a network for others from kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Xplicit- you mean an IRC server?
<Xplicit> sorry i meant a wireless network
<Xplicit> wired in then server a wireless network
<BluesKaj> hmm, it seems the Firefox64bit / 32bit workaround is somewhat iffy for my setup....think I'll stick with Konqueror ... working ok after adding the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ehc> what is the main compiz package?
<Dragnslcr> I think it's compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> some flash heavy sites weren't responding to konq til the kubuntu-restricted-extras pkg was installed
<Dragnslcr> Nope, it's just "compiz"
<Xplicit> BluesKaj: the firefox 2 in gutsy is abit screwed the firefox3 betas are fairly good tho
<BluesKaj> !compiz | ehc
<ubotu> ehc: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> Xplicit, yeah was trying the FF3 beta2 , but it won't link to the desktop so I dropped it ...was working fine tho
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SJrX> Can I move from edgy to gutsy?
<BluesKaj> not directly
<BluesKaj> adgy-feisty-gutsy
<BluesKaj> err edgy-feisty-gutsy
<BluesKaj> if you wanna save data , otherwise just do a clean live cd gutsy install
<SJrX> excellent
<SJrX> thank you my friends
<SJrX> your dedicated service on IRC is a testiment to the open sources movement and linux. Mr. Torvalds were surely be proud.
<BluesKaj> omigod !
<SJrX> ?
<SJrX> what is wrong my child?
<xzased> hiya folks. Does anybody know of a support group for moto4lin?
<BluesKaj> SJrX, your overly enthusiastic compliment made me blush  : )
<BluesKaj> xzased, check on google-linux
<sourcemaker> I have build my own kernel... based on the current stable vanilla kernel... i have also installed the nvidia module... but this module is not loading... what's wrong?
<xzased> checked, not so lucky. I installed everything, but Im looking on info on how to flash my mobile
<adrian__> connect #sk8videos
<sourcemaker> I spend two evenings... without success.... ;-(
<adrian__> hiya
<adrian__> how can i connect to channel #sk8videos ??
<BluesKaj> adrian__, in the server textbox /join #sk8videos
<adrian__> mhm thanks
<SirChasm> question: if i'm on the 64-bit OS, and I compile a tarball, then I'm compiling it into 64-bit?
<BluesKaj> sourcemaker, I assume you've downloaded and installed the drivers for your nvidia graphics card
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj: yes... I have
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, yes if you used the pkg managers , apt or adept
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj: my kernel is working fine... but the installation of the nvidia module does not work.... I have used the installation guide from the kubuntu wiki
<BluesKaj> oops , can't seem to read properly today
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, you have to choose a 64bit version of FF
<BluesKaj> from the source
<SirChasm> i guess there isn't a 64-bit version of FF3b2 then?
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, I din't have much luck with flash and java on my 64 bit FF , I'm afriaid
<SirChasm> although my question was more general, as I was planning on compiling pidgin myself too
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj: any hints? How to solve the problem... I go insane... :-=
<BluesKaj> sourcemaker, check which version you need on the nvidia site
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj: I have the right version... I have checked
<BluesKaj> do a search using your graphics card model
<sourcemaker> BluesKaj: I have used the right installer... the installation process has been finished successfull...
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, i recommend using konqueror as aweb browser for 64 bit gutsy ...it's mature design now vs the silly workaround needed for FF to run flash and java heavy websites
<BluesKaj> sorry folks ...gotta have some turkey , BBL :)
<batis610> how can i know current user name and his group??
<kryniu> ktoś tu mówi po polsku :)
<kryniu> znam angielski ale czuję sie taki zagraniczny:D
<erichj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dragnslcr> batis610- from a shell, whoami will tell you your username
<kryniu> hahahaha thanks homie:D
<erichj> heh
<kryniu> a jest #kubuntu-pl???
<erichj> yes
<kryniu> hahaha dzięki raz jeszcze
<Airforce5555> hey i dont think i have drivers installed for my soundcard (static comes out whenever i load pages)
<Dragnslcr> batis610- K Menu -> Switch User should also show the user you're currently logged in as
<Airforce5555> could i get help in trying to install them
<SirChasm> BluesKaj: I'm leaning that way too I guess - if it can handle flash and Java without me jumping through hoops and ladders, all the better. I guess I'll just wait till Opera or Firefox releases a proper 64-bit version. It's taking 64-bit too long to catch on. I bought this laptop in 2004 ffs. 3 years and still software is struggling to become 64-bit.
<batis610> and the group name
<erichj> SirChasm: BluesKaj went to eat
<SirChasm> i know
<erichj> k
<SirChasm> just leaving him a message
<SirChasm> :p
<Dragnslcr> batis610- System Settings -> User Management will show you what groups each user is in
<kryniu> hiya docks!!
<jhutchins> !flash64 | SirChasm
<ubotu> SirChasm: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SirChasm> i'll look into it thanks
<batis610> Dragnslcr: i try to fix the 'Unable to save bookmarks in /home/laf/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml.' message.... i found that it can be fixed by typing 'sudo chown your user ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml' and 'sudo chgrp your group ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml'... is there another way to fix it definitively??
<SirChasm> does that work with all 32-bit firefoxes?
<jhutchins> SirChasm: I dunno, the people I refer to it don't come back asking questions though, so I assume it works somehow.
<jhutchins> That or they give up on this channel as an authoratative source :)
<SirChasm> hehe i see
<SirChasm> i wanna try it with the new 3beta2
<SirChasm> and i guess i'll report back here, hehehe
<erichj> it's amazing how much faster firefox is when you disable ipv6
<SirChasm> ok, diff question: when you extract the tarball, don't you get the source? and therefore you need to compile the source before i can use it? I can see where in the example they extract the tarball, but i can't see which instruction compiles it
<Sanne> SirChasm: sorry for jumping in... what do you mean with "I guess I'll just wait till Opera or Firefox releases a proper 64-bit version."? Doesn't the 64bit Firefox work?
<SirChasm> sanne, nnot sure, that's what i'm trying to figure out
<SirChasm> :p
<SirChasm> does it work for you
<SirChasm> ?
<Sanne> SirChasm: as far as I know, it works fine. If you want proprietary plugins like Adobe flash, they are for 32bit only at the moment, but that's nothing Firefox can fix, but Adobe.
<SirChasm> i'm aware - i wasn't really putting the blame square on firefox
<Sanne> SirChasm: ah, ok, just wanted to make sure there are no misunderstandings :)
<SirChasm> <TB>  I was depressed last night so I called the Suicide Life Line.
<SirChasm> <TB>  I reached a call center in Pakistan.
<SirChasm> <TB>  I told them I was suicidal.
<SirChasm> <TB>  They got all excited and asked if I could drive a truck
<SirChasm> ahh
<SirChasm> wrogn winow
<SirChasm> sorry
<SirChasm> but i'm still confused about compiling tho - how does one compile???
<Sanne> SirChasm: usually you shouldn't have to
<jhutchins> !build | SirChasm
<ubotu> SirChasm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jhutchins> SirChasm: Technically, it's best to build your own deb file then install it, but most people don't bother.
<SirChasm> Sanne: i don't know about that - latest version of Pidgin needs to be compiled, as does the last beta of Firefox
<SirChasm> jhutchins: which is exactly why i wanna learn how to do it
<jhutchins> You might check out the repositories at http://seerofsouls.com - he used to keep fairly recent versions of some programs backported.
<Sanne> SirChasm: are you sure about Firefox? Usually it comes in a tar.gz with binaries in it.
<SirChasm> ahh, maybe
<SirChasm> lemme check
<SirChasm> ahh yes, those are the binaries
<Sanne> ah, good, I was getting worried ;)
<SirChasm> ok then, so can i just run the 32-bit binaries in a 64-bit environment? or will I have to do something to them?
<jhutchins> Also available as source tarballs though.
<Sanne> SirChasm: generally you can run 32bit on amd64, but you might have to install some 32bit support libraries.
<Sanne> Sir
<Sanne> sorry
<SirChasm> jhutchins: do you know where they are?
<jhutchins> mozilla.com, I suspect....
<Sanne> SirChasm: generally, when you run a 32bit binary, any library that it needs has to be 32bit also
<jhutchins> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Download_Mozilla_Source_Code
<khelll> what to do to have media player extension for firefox???
<BluesKaj> Sanne, FF 64 bit works but the flash and java plugins need a work around , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<dthacker> khelll: what type of media?
<khelll> am using firefox and i got "click here to download plugin" and it redirected me to windows media player
<Sanne> BluesKaj: Yes, I followed that when I set it up some time ago, worked well, thanks (I was replying to SirChasm's questions).
<dthacker> kelll: there is a flash plugin, it currently has some installation issues, see the topic in #ubuntu for a link.  I do not know of a plugin that will play .wma files.
<BluesKaj> Sanne, yes , I know that but the workaround is flawed on mysetup , so i wish 64 bit webusers would try konq ...at least it works natively in 64 bit
<SirChasm> blues, with flash and java, and the whole shebang?
<BluesKaj> yessir. SirChasm
<SirChasm> oh wow
 * SirChasm is impressed
<Sanne> BluesKaj: Konqueror is very nice and I use it also, but I'm very much used to Firefox and it's great extensions though, especially for web development.
<BluesKaj> i even got the Hallmark site work last nite sending ecards to relatives
<Sanne> BluesKaj: which flash plugin dies Konqueror 64bit use? Surely not the Adobe 32bit one?
<SirChasm> ok, I'm reading about nspluginwrapper: so does it only work for Flash, or all 32-bit plugins?
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, it's not really difficult , just gotta install the plugins first , then scan and use them in konqueror/plugins
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, for web browsing that is
<mrtimbo> back
<BluesKaj> Sanne, well, i cheated and installed the ia32-libs pkg :)
<Sanne> BluesKaj: ah, hehe ;)
<SirChasm> still wondering about nspluginwrapper... :P
<BluesKaj> Sanne, also the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<khelll> how shall i know what version of kubuntu i have on my machine ?
<Sanne> khelll: lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, that nspluginwrapper is already installed on konqueror
<SirChasm> i'm wondering about teh firefox - they make it seem so esy tog et the 32-bit flash working with 64-bit FF, so i was wondering if the other plugins are the same
<blekos> hello, i have enabled restricted drivers for my nvidia but when i start kubuntu i dont see nvidias logo
<blekos> is that normal?
<jpatrick> blekos: yeah, startup thing's aren't allowed in (k)ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dunno SirChasm , I gave up on FF : P
<blekos> what exactly do you mean?
<blekos> so, if i uninstall them and manualy install them will i get the the nvidia logo?
<SirChasm> BluesKaj: if you can't tell yet, i am quite stubborn :p
<SirChasm> blekos, why do you need to see the nvidia logo so badly?
<blekos> i dont
<SirChasm> so what's so bad about not seeing it? :P
<blekos> but since i am a newbie i dont know how to check if it is properly installend and have 3d accel.
<blekos> once i was told a command that i could run on terminal
<SirChasm> restricted-manager?
<blekos> i would see smg like gringes ?? (dont know the exact english word)
<blekos> restricted managers seems ok, does in the system menu->setings->screen etc
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, I hope you get FF working ...konqueror was a bit of fun to get setup right , but it isn't necessary to run 32bit plugins
<SirChasm> blekos, i'm just saying when I run the command "restricted-manager" it shows me that my nvidia accelerated graphics driver is "enabled" and "in use" with a satisfying green light next to it. I generally trusted the system that it was installed properly when I saw that.
<CheGuevara> blekos: glxinfo | grep direct
<blekos> ok i have direct rendering :D
<gfrw> Hello, I have a question: In which way I could deactivate the automatic freedb-request when I put any kind of media-file e.g. in my CD-device? Can you give me any tip, where I could get more information?
<CheGuevara> blekos: means everything is working fine then :P
<blekos> yes :D
<BluesKaj> gfrw, I'm not sure but you could check in system settings/notifications
<blekos> does anybody know if in KDE4 can have 2 panels? (eg.one on top one on bottom)
<joti> kde3 could that to
<joti> got that here
<joti> kde3 could have 4 panels
<CheGuevara> doesn't mean kde 4 can :P
<sourcemaker> how often is the kubuntu mailing-list send a day?
<joti> *g*
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: holidays, not many people around
<gfrw> BluesKaj : thx 4 your tip, but I doesn't found there anything usefull
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: hmm... ok
<blekos> i'm using kde3 and have 2
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: however you can check out my mail of today
<CheGuevara> blekos: what do you want to have on the second panel
<blekos> panels
<CheGuevara> you can just add the appropriate plasmoid i believe
<blekos> on one panels i have shortcuts for applications and other desktops (top panel)
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: is there a irc channel for kernel questions avail?
<blekos> bottom panel is useful for seeing open progs
<CheGuevara> sourcemaker: #ubuntu-kernel
<blekos> dont like to have them squeezing all in one
<blekos> and just wandering if kde4 allows u to have 2 panels
<CheGuevara> blekos: it doesn't look like it, but you can remove certain plasmoids and then add them again and drag them to where you want them to be
<sourcemaker> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: sorry... I did not remember the url
<blekos> i've tried a few minutes with live cd but there were not much i could do...
<m1k3> How do you get the SanDisk Cruzer USB Flash Drives to work?
<m1k3> on Kubuntu
<lexus_> Hello everybody
<lexus_> russian?
<jpatrick> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jpatrick> damn
<CheGuevara> too late :P
<CheGuevara> wtf is qzyke
<CheGuevara> should be yazyke
<CheGuevara> and not dlq, but dlya
<jpatrick> change it then
<CheGuevara> how :P
<jpatrick> ./msg ubotu !no, ru is <reply>Blah..
<m1k3> I need help my Flash drive wont work
<m1k3> When I plug it in
<m1k3> It doesn't end up in the system:/media place
<CheGuevara> thx jpatrick
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: nice... the kernel channel could not help me ...
<blekos> hi, i trie to install a new icon theme from kcontrol but i get this msgs
<blekos> trying to create local folder /home/blekos/.kde/share/icons/.: Permission denied
<blekos> QFile::writeBlock: File not open
<blekos> tried to google but didnt find smg relevant
<rebugger> hi
<CheGuevara> !hi | rebugger
<ubotu> rebugger: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<theunixgeek> Would GTK+ apps fit in well in KDE?
<theunixgeek> I'm interested in starting GTK+ apps but KDE is so good....
<Delvien> gtk and KDE play nice with eachother if its nothing to do with kicker or gnome-panel
<Delvien> personally i think QT apps are ugly unpolished pieces of dog doo, but thats just me
<theunixgeek> Because I got "Foundations of GTK+ Development" for Christmas today :P
<theunixgeek> I just wanted to make sure that styles would be OK.
<unix_infidel> can anyone recommend a cross platform cue sheet generator?
<Delvien> theunixgeek could always run gnome :P
<Delvien> theunixgeek in a virtualmachine
<theunixgeek> How do I install KDE 4 on Kubuntu? I can't find any info online.
<theunixgeek> Then again, I'm probably not searching well enough...
<Delvien> sec
<Delvien> theunixgeek: if you already have KDE installed :http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Delvien> under instructions
<theunixgeek> Delvien: thank you
<Delvien> np
<Delvien> its nice, but slow
<senorpedro> how can i install kde4 for testing? are there any deb packages or do i have to make the configure && make dancwe?
<senorpedro> -w
<senorpedro> !help kde4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help kde4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<senorpedro> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Delvien> senorpedro i just stated how to
#kubuntu 2007-12-26
<mrtimbo> merry xmas everyone
<Delvien> and to you as well mrtimbo
<sourcemaker> Yeah.... I have installed the vanilla kernel with the last nvidia driver... everythink is working well... ;-)
<pierre__> hi
<numpy> hi
<pierre__> could anyone help me ?
<pierre__> I just installed kubuntu 7.10 (I'm beginner with linux)
<pierre__> and I can't download anything with adept because I got an error
<pierre__> ==>
<pierre__> There was an error committing changes.
<pierre__> Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<pierre__> and none of the solutions I found on the web worked
<unix_infidel> pierre__: try using apt-get or aptitude.
<unix_infidel> aptitude install [package name]
<pierre__> ok thanks
<claydoh> yes, using apt-get or aptitiude will at least give a better error message
<Silouck> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Silouck
<unix_infidel> pierre__: you issue those commands in a terminal like aterm, xterm or whatever.
<unix_infidel> just like in windows with cmd.exe
<pierre__> Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<pierre__> oups
<pierre__> I tried
<pierre__> apt-get install chemtool
<pierre__> it told me:
<pierre__> E: Unable to open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open -13 permission denied)
<unix_infidel> sudo apt-get install chemtool
<unix_infidel> then enter your password when it asks for it.
<pierre__> E: Unable to lock the administation directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root ?
<pierre__> another error:
<pierre__> it dont ask me my password
<intelikey> what doesn't ?
<unix_infidel> intelikey: sudo.
<unix_infidel> pierre__: that's fine, it should install then.
<dm> Hello. Can anyone tell me how to compile a kernel module? I get "linux/config.h: No such file or directory" ...
<pierre__> E: Unable to lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open (11 Resource temporaril unavailable)
<dm> ... on 7.10 with default kernel
<intelikey> sudo will not ask the password if you have just used sudo and the timmer hasn't expired yet,     and not at all if you are in the sudo group
<pierre__> E: Unable to lock the administation directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it ?
<unix_infidel> pierre__: you need to quit adept first.
<ardchoille> pierre__: Close any other package managers you have open
<_Angelus_> what would you recomand as a good program to install a  virtual os? vmware qemu or virtualbox?
<pierre__> oh
<intelikey> info for pierre__    ^
<pierre__> ok... but is there a way to fix adept ?
<dm> _Angelus_: qemu is easy, vmware is fast
<_Angelus_> on my pc vmware is slow :/
<intelikey> qemu is easy  but doesn't work for the one thing i installed it for
<_Angelus_> for what?
<_Angelus_> i want to play mmorpg games
<claydoh> pierre__: make sure you don't have adept open while you try apt-get
<pierre__> ok apt-get is working when I close adept
<pierre__> but I'd prefer adept to the konsole :/
<intelikey> you'll get over that.
<claydoh> I do as well, until there are problems
<pierre__> and how do I get a list of available packages with the console ?
<_Angelus_> hmm
<claydoh> thats where a gui helps over the cli
<pierre__> ^
<pierre__> ^^
<dm> pierre__: with aptitude
<_Angelus_> does qemu become faster then vmware when using full virtualization of the kqemu kernel module?
<intelikey> apt-cache search <something here>
<dm> _Angelus_: I don't think so
<sebby> hi
<pierre__> ok
<intelikey> dm or dselect   ;/
<sebby> how can i set my apt get to list all the softfare wich can be downloded  for eg  i won to have gcc and a list of ircds
<pierre__> now adept works...lol
<intelikey> apt-cache search <something here>      details can be displayed with   apt-cache show blah
<intelikey> apt-cache search ^gcc       wild cards and regex are nice...
<sebby> how can i find all apt get`s commands
<CheGuevara> man apt-get
<sebby> i foud for eg gcc with command wich u said
<sebby> but now i have to get it
<sebby> thx
<intelikey> man man
<intelikey> sebby you probably want build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e | sebby
<ubotu> sebby: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pierre__> I got the them error when I try to download the language package...
<neville> Happy Boxing Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> oh how cute,  a troll
<intelikey> :)
<ForeverZero> .s
<dm> I have installed the packages linux-headers and linux-source. The module's sources are in /usr/source/modules. Any idea what could be the problem here?
<dm> linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<neville> ?
<intelikey> dm !i.  i try to avoid building source unless    well there is no unless...
<dm> intelikey: And how do you insert new kernel modules?
<intelikey> dm i don't need any.
<intelikey> dm or are you asking about the "modprobe" command ?
<dm> intelikey: No, the module isn't built yet
<rredd4> kde ubuntu, fiesty... will not mount my external sd card automatically.  (it does mount auto in gnome), what is the mount command for this and how do i get the sd card to mount auto?
<intelikey> dm  my nvidia card isn't supported so i have nothing that needs "modules built"
<rredd4> its vfat
<hydrogen> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<intelikey> rredd4   sudo mount /dev/<device> /mount/point/here -o umask=000
<pierre__> big thanks to all, by
<rredd4> intelikey, ty
<intelikey> rredd4 fdisk -l   or  cat /proc/partitions    either might reviel the device node name.   and the mount point is arbitrarry
<intelikey> rredd4 also unplug/replug and dmesg   might show the device node name.
<intelikey> food for thought  ^
<rredd4> ty
<rredd4> intelikey, mount point is  /media/KODAK
<intelikey> rredd4 as i said that is arbitrary
<intelikey> it's totally at your own discretion.
 * intelikey doesn't even have a /media dir.   and uses /disk/* for all mountpoints other than /
<rredd4> ok, ty... going back to kde!!
<SirChasm> has anyone had luck with getting java/MPlayer plugins to work in the 64-bit FF?
<jumpkic1> kde4 is broken on the hardy haron A2 disc
<jumpkic1> sigh
<jumpkic1> "_: Entries in K-menu:" ... yuck
<ardchoille> jumpkic1: What did you expect, kde4 and hardy are both beta atm.
<jumpkic1> ardchoille: I expected that KDE4 would at least be installed / installable...  I didn't expect it to work pefectly
<jumpkic1> it's not even installable
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<intelikey> ardchoille hardy is already beta ?
<jumpkic1> alpha2
<intelikey> i was thinking...
<ardchoille> intelikey: Has hardy been released as stable yet?
<intelikey> ardchoille not even as beta yet.
<jumpkic1> new kernel detects my Nv680 sound card, that's good at least
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah, good point :)
<jumpkic1> kmix is all messed, but it was all messed in Gusty too
<jumpkic1> as far as volume control
 * claydoh has had better luck with kde4 in gutsy at this point
<claydoh> at this stage, hardy has a lot of changes very often
<claydoh> which is prob why kde4 is often uninstallable
<jumpkic1> claydoh, I hear ya... I wanted to install hardy because Phorienx said pulse audio was the default sound server
<jumpkic1> which is not true
<ardchoille> claydoh: Good point, any OS will have problem while it's still in the creation/tuning process.
<claydoh> lol
<jumpkic1> it's installable, but not the default
<jumpkic1> they should stick to what they do best, worthlessly benchmarking ati and nvidia drivers...  20.4 fps woot!
<jumpkic1> I'm so bitter...   :P
<jumpkic1> Merry Christmas everyone!
<jumpkic1> :)
<intelikey> jumpkic1 yes. a happy birth day to the Christ
 * claydoh has spent the day distro hopping on a 233 mhz 10 y/old thinkpad :)
<biovore> yay
<biovore> did anything new work still?
<Silouck> anyone knows anthomy marcatante nick?
<Silouck> mena Anthony Mercatante
<Silouck> s/mena/mean
<claydoh> puppy linux was best, dsl was ok
<tolecnal> dm: did you get your config.h matter resolved?
<intelikey> claydoh then debian should work fine.   both were based on it, so basicly anything they can do it can do
<dm> tolecnal: No
<claydoh> fluxbuntu install is overheating the thing tho :)
<jumpkic1> control panels' broken missing libpython2.5.so...
<jumpkic1> time to go back to gutsy
<jumpkic1> hardy is a mess
<claydoh> debian is too much work :)
<intelikey> in a rudamental conception of course.
<claydoh> puppy/dsl just plain work :)
<[ka]killer> lol, im sticking with gutsy till hardy gets all the kinks worked out xD
<tolecnal> dm: having the same issue here, and it turns out after a google search that the 2.6 kernels don't use config.h. a source suggested just doing a 'touch config.h' inside the /usr/src/linux directory, but that didn't work for me.
<claydoh> I did a full gentoo on the thing a few years back
<[ka]killer> from festy go gutsy f**ked me all up
 * intelikey likes to think that he helped to inspire dsl   
<tolecnal> dm: trying to find a fix for this, but so far my searches hasn't yielded any results
<tolecnal> dm: if you find a fix, please let me know
<jumpkic1> tolecnal: what are you trying to build?
<tolecnal> jumpkic1: the ov511 module
<jumpkic1> oh
<Jack3> whats the difference between the kubuntu 7.10 dvd and cd?
<intelikey> jack3 the dvd obviously won't boot on a cd drive  and has more packages/options
<senorpedro> man kde4 sucks....
<senorpedro> everything changed
<intelikey> behold: it sucketh!  sayth he.
<senorpedro> sucketh...sucks...whatever, its worse than kde3
<intelikey> i like kde3    but there are a lot of things about kde3 that i don't like.   ;/
<jumpkic1> same
<senorpedro> yes me too
<jumpkic1> how does one fix kmilo?
<jumpkic1> volume 0 - 11 on the OSD, not in anyway related to kmix
<jumpkic1> very strange
<intelikey> i have found one thing that i don't like about blackbox    "no context menus"   i could probably add them but i'm too lazy
<tolecnal> dm: hmmm, with the module I tried to install, uncommenting out the #include <linux/config.h> in all the source files worked nicely
<Dragnslcr> I think KDE4 will be good, but I really don't think it deserves to be called a Release Candidate yet
<tolecnal> though, why they would ship module source packages that fail to compile without manual edits to the source files is beyond me
<jumpkic1> Dragnslcr: I agree
<jumpkic1> there's little chance this will release on Jan 11 from what I've seen of it
<jumpkic1> it needs 6 more months
<intelikey> it probably will
<Dragnslcr> It might, but it won't be as bug-free as it should be
<Dragnslcr> I think 4.0.1 will follow pretty quickly
<intelikey> they will release it just for the sake of saying "new version is out"  like ubuntu has done a time or two.
<jumpkic1> intelikey: that's a pretty dumb way to do it, people will upgrade to it and get very pissed off
<intelikey> jumpkic1 yes.   and your point is ?
<jumpkic1> they are better off to keep calling it alpha
<intelikey> oh you don't like change for the sake of change either ?
<jumpkic1> I'm all for change for its own sake, but not if your going to piss off a large user base
<jumpkic1> it will be very discouraging to recieve that much bad feedback
<intelikey> well i'm not for change for it's own sake.   i'm only for change when it is useful.
 * intelikey is an "if it aint broke, then don't fix it!" kinda guy.
<jumpkic1> it will be useful, but it won't out way the downside in this case
<jumpkic1> the new stuff they add won't make up for all the broken shit that goes with it
<intelikey> zactly
<Dragnslcr> I just hope they get rid of that ridiculous K Menu
<intelikey> WE are off topic and your language is off colour,   so we best drop this like a hot potato tho.
<ScottG> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScottG> no one chats there.. bring it there.. I'm always there
 * intelikey never uses it.    thanks.
 * jumpkic1 will shut up now
<blekos> has anyone come up with the problem not to be able to install icon theme, themes etc?
<sourcemaker> How can I disable the system bell? set bell-style none?
<ScottG> I'd be interested to hear this, for some odd reason even with PC Speaker off in Kmix I hear it in apps like Pidgin and Xchat
<intelikey> yeah in x/kde there is gui way   and  xset -b  i think    in the console you can black list pcspkr module
<claydoh> in system settings, under Notifications I think
<claydoh> err maybe not
<sourcemaker> no... without using kde... on the default linux prompt
<tolecnal> hah, got my web cam to work :)
<intelikey> something like kcontrol sound and multimedia system bell or alert or sumfin
<sourcemaker> intelikey: no... not in kde... default linux console
<sourcemaker> intelikey: STRG+ALT+F1
<intelikey> sourcemaker as i said  black list the module  pcspkr
<sourcemaker> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> you can   echo -e '\a'  all day if the pcspkr module is not inserted you wont hear a thing
<intelikey> sourcemaker no need to reboot you know.   just sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
 * intelikey assumed you knew.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: i know... thanks... it is working fine
 * intelikey turns alert on and off at will with the modprobe command.   has for years.
<ganjamaniac> high
<intelikey> ganjamaniac
<ganjamaniac> houston i got a problem
<ganjamaniac> or should i say, pretoria i got a problem
<intelikey> :)
<ganjamaniac> i got some zuluistic issues with buntus
<ganjamaniac> my gibbon freaks out because i've installed a newer nvidia graphics driver
<intelikey> sourcemaker     setterm -bfreq $Q     you could squelch it that way too  or set it to something more paletable  :)
<sourcemaker> intelikey: ok... nice to know
<intelikey> setterm -bfreq 440     heh.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: my system now... is getting perfekt... just installed the new kernel ;-)
<sourcemaker> intelikey: because my wlan was not working with the current kubuntu kernel
<intelikey> ;/
<ganjamaniac> heh, i need to toast a new kernel , it doesnt' detect core2duo speedstep stuff
<intelikey> ganjamaniac modules inserted ?
<ganjamaniac> i don't remember, but if i do a lsmod it shows a module called cpudyn o rsomething
<intelikey> the correct acpi stuff for your board   and the cpu "thingies" too
<sourcemaker> intelikey: it is always the same problem with the linux kernel... :-) In windows it's working...
<blekos_> hello, could someone tell me his/hers ~/.kde/share/icons folder to which group it belongs? (root or user?)
<blekos_> thank you
<sourcemaker> blekos_: my own group
<sourcemaker> blekos_: my user not root
<blekos_> thnx
<intelikey> own our home.
<intelikey>     y^
<ganjamaniac> sstrange.. i can't even install those lm-sensors
<ganjamaniac> i can see lm-sensors supports my ahrdware, but i can't load them into the kernel
<intelikey> hmmm.
<intelikey> sensors-config  ?
<sourcemaker> bye bye guys...
<ganjamaniac> yeag i did a sensors-confiture
<intelikey> sorry my bad.   sensors-detect
<ganjamaniac> it will ganjarate modules loaded to
<ganjamaniac> the required modules
<ganjamaniac> or something
<intelikey> yeah or something
 * intelikey wonders what language "ganjarate"  is...  it's not cajon...
<intelikey> Pricey must have fell asleep on the keyboard
<ganjamaniac> fail fail fail
<intelikey> i don't think this board/cpu has thermal a sensor    </blinks>
<ganjamaniac> yeah i think i have to stick my fingers into the heatspreader
<intelikey> i'm not it's lisdexic a typing problem is
<ganjamaniac> heh
<ganjamaniac> now it works
<ganjamaniac> i had to add modprobe stuff to sudo
<ganjamaniac> then sudo the holy ruler of the sysop let me in to the astonish grail of unixed penguins
<intelikey> root is too weak,  i'm init!
<Alethes> haha
<ganjamaniac> yeah you are god
<intelikey> no.   but i know Him   :)
<Alethes> Behold
<ganjamaniac> i come from the hempire of ganjania
<Alethes> I am the BIOS
<intelikey> speaking of.  i hear that one can write the linux kernel to bios   or as a bios replacement.
<Alethes> there is a linux bios
<Alethes> don't think it's ready for prime time
<intelikey> would beet this dell bios
<Alethes> hehe
<intelikey> i like the hardware.  but the bios is...    let's not go there...
<ganjamaniac> dell the bios
<ganjamaniac> i can't disable this shadowcrap
<ganjamaniac> i believe i have to hack this phoenix bios somehow
<SirChasm> has anyone had luck with getting java/MPlayer plugins to work in the 64-bit FF?
<SirChasm> in other words, has anyone got a fully-functioning 64-bit Firefox?
<Alethes> wow, that's being really picky isn't it? :P
<intelikey> heh.  fully-functioning Firefox
<SirChasm> is it really?
<Alethes> nah
<Alethes> I'm kidding
<Alethes> I use firefox, but I'm not blessed with 64 bit goodness
<SirChasm> so is it possible?
<Alethes> or hassles :)
<Nicholas_Valtier> hey guys
<SirChasm> heh, i know
<Nicholas_Valtier> Can I get some help with installing kubuntu?
<Nicholas_Valtier> its a rather wierd situation revolving around the difficult instillation
<SirChasm> what is the problem?
<flaccid> Nicholas_Valtier: whats the actual problem
<Nicholas_Valtier> ok there is no os on the computer as it is
<Nicholas_Valtier> there is no floppy drive
<Nicholas_Valtier> nor cd/dvd drive
<Nicholas_Valtier> and we are trying to boot from a usb drive.
<flaccid> can't do it then unless you copy livecd to usb drive somewhere and use that
<Nicholas_Valtier> we have hp boot drive utility
<Nicholas_Valtier> hm
<Nicholas_Valtier> livecd?
<flaccid> the standard desktop cd is a live cd
<Nicholas_Valtier> hm so the kubuntu iso i have is useless then.
<Nicholas_Valtier> any idea where I can dl the livecd?
<flaccid> Nicholas_Valtier: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ardchoille> Nicholas_Valtier: http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php
<Jack3> is the kde4 rc2 messed up for installing?
<flaccid> have fun :)
<Nicholas_Valtier> thanks
<Jack3> it didnt install any network drivers for my computer...
<Nicholas_Valtier> i greatly appreciate it
<intelikey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<intelikey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<intelikey> http://www.ubuntu.com   for the dl's
<rredd4> how do i get my   minimize, maximize and  close (X) buttons back, they are missing when i open any window, they are missing.
<Dragnslcr> Are you using compiz?
<rredd4> yes
<Dragnslcr> And emerald?
<rredd4> looking
<rredd4> can't seem to find emerald
<rredd4> looking in ccfm
<Dragnslcr> Effects -> Window Decoration -> Command
<rredd4> command line is empty
<Dragnslcr> If you minimize and restore the window, do the buttons come back?
<rredd4> no minimize buttons to click on
<Dragnslcr> You can minimize and restore by clicking the taskbar item
<rredd4> yes that works, how do i restore the button?
<Dragnslcr> Is it just the buttons, or is the entire window border missing?
<rredd4> entire border
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<rredd4> cannot see the name of the window
<Dragnslcr> Do you have an nVidia card?
<rredd4> or move the window, if it was smaller
<rredd4> yes
<rredd4> geforce 2
 * intelikey has kde running in a window before...  
<Dragnslcr> Is a GF2 even capable of running compiz?
<intelikey> rredd4 alt+click/drag doesn't move the window ?
<rredd4> intelikey  yes
<etfb> !compiz > me
<rredd4> the buttons were there a while ago, not there now
<intelikey> heh then undo what you changed   lol
<rredd4> i was mounting the sd card
<intelikey> sorry   couldn't resist.
<rredd4> thats it
<Chemicalvamp> how do i change my 1280x800 booting splash screen to 1024x768?
<Dragnslcr> There's a specific option that usually fixes the missing borders, but I can't remember offhand what it is
<nosrednaekim> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp ummm the  vga= to 791 ?
<rredd4> Dragnslcr  oops geforce 2 is laptop, sorry geforce 4
<Chemicalvamp> huh?
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dragnslcr> <<FusioBot>> To fix your compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 », then restart !X.
<Chemicalvamp> its ubuntu not grub
<Dragnslcr> Could try that, rredd4
<rredd4> ok
<Chemicalvamp> i installed it on a computer that has a res of 1280x800
<Chemicalvamp> and moved the harddrive into another laptop with 1024x768 so now my boot screen is really offest
<rredd4> brb
<ganjamaniac> heh
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp boot splash is kernel frame buffer   controlled by the  vga=  in the grub menu.lst
<Chemicalvamp> so it should be what again? 791
<ganjamaniac> i have a problem with my 3dfx graphic card, wine doesn't regconize it
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp if you are talking about xorg  then it's not a boot issue.     and the answer is    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<ganjamaniac> is there a way to add glide to wine?
<rredd4> Dragnslcr  that did it.. !
<Dragnslcr> Nice
<rredd4> Dragnslcr  what exactly did if do?
<rredd4> if=it
<ganjamaniac> i have a few hempy games from the past, and i would like to play them, stuff like pandemonium o
<Dragnslcr> I think it has to do with the bit depth of something. Not sure exactly what
<ganjamaniac> r unreal
<rredd4> it works... ty
<Dragnslcr> No prob
<Alchera> Joyeux Noël
<rredd4> unable to find the solution in google..
<intelikey> ganjamaniac maybe   #winehq  or is it  #wine-hq
<ganjamaniac> jej
<ganjamaniac> heh
<ganjamaniac> what the heck is sysfs?
<intelikey> i would assume and acromyn for system file system
<ganjamaniac> someday gnome and kde goes to knode
<etfb> Wow, Compiz seems to be totally broken.  I just installed it, and all my KDE task bar menus and window widgets are broken, messed up or just gone.  Is this really supposed to be used with Kubuntu?  Has anyone used it successfully?
<etfb> Also: what
<intelikey> grep sysfs /proc/filesystems
<etfb> Also: what's with not including the settings manager in the compiz dependencies?  Did anyone actually test this before they released it???
<Alchera> i have an irritation .... all to do with dl dvd's >>> attempt to access beyond end of device
<ganjamaniac> yeah this is supposed
<ganjamaniac> because you have to feel how it feels to be without a gui
<ganjamaniac> its something like you lost your slaves or something
 * intelikey doesn't use a GUI
<ganjamaniac> those little icons doesn't serve anymore
<ganjamaniac> i remember to 1984,
<ganjamaniac> c64
<rredd4> i had a coco
<rredd4> color computer..
<etfb> ganjamaniac: what are you talking about?  This is the #kubuntu channel.
<ganjamaniac> i don't know
<rredd4> 6800 processor... had to hack in programs
<etfb> ganjamaniac: Sounds like your user nick is a little too accurate...
 * intelikey remembers to 1970    no computers.    well not for the private sector
<ganjamaniac> maybe
<ganjamaniac> if you had a computer at home in 1970 it was something like you had a chemical plant in your hom
<ganjamaniac> e
<intelikey> well actually no.  we had a chem plant  but no computer
<etfb> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> etfb yeap   i guess so.
<ganjamaniac> huh
<intelikey> how do you like that.   crys ot at us and then leaves.
<intelikey> not very poetic...
<Chemicalvamp> lol i forgot wheres xorg.conf located?
<intelikey> /etc/X11/
<Chemicalvamp> thanks
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> why are monakers so different.   some you can set bright and contrast both to 0 and they are still to bright  and some you can set both to 100% and they are still do dim    ?!!?..!?
<Dragnslcr> Monakers?
<Chemicalvamp> intelikey well i dont understand why that didnt fix it.. you know what screen im talking about right? with the loading bar that moves accross
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp yes.  that's the vga=   also you might need to rebuild the initramfs.img   it may be loading incorrect modules.
<Chemicalvamp> i went into menu.lst and it says 791
<intelikey> Dragnslcr i don't make fun of the way you spell your nickname  ;/
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I have an excuse though
<Chemicalvamp> intelikey how do i rebuild initramfs?
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp try  788   but i think thats  800x600
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp    sudo update-ini[tabkey]
<Dragnslcr> EFNet still has the stupid 9-character limit, and when I came over to Freenode, a few people got confused when I tried putting all the vowels back in
<intelikey> point being we both misspelled on purpose.   this is irc where spelling counts u no.
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Chemicalvamp> intelikey ok updateing initramfs, if thats a no go i'll try 788
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to turn my Kubuntu set up into a router of sorts to use the online functionality of my Xbox 360.  I've been trying for hours to make it work but to no avail.  I've tried Firestarter, looking at iptable configs, and have tried Shorewall, but nothing works.  My computer uses a wireless connection, btw.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> no idea here.
<ChaosMachine> How can I get grub to wait indefinatly for me to select an OS?
 * intelikey is networking illiterate
<etfb> ChaosMachine: That's probably in /boot/grub/menu.lst somewhere.  Let me check...
<etfb> ChaosMachine: I suppose if you change the timeout value to something very large, that would have the effect you want.  Dunno what happens if you comment out the timeout completely; it may default, or it may wait forever.
<ChaosMachine> etfb, thanks, I can try it. :)
<etfb> ChaosMachine: It's one of those rare cases where you really do need to reboot to fix something.  Pretend you're playing in Windows!
<ChaosMachine> :p haha
<intelikey> ChaosMachine set the timeout to none   ?
<intelikey> ChaosMachine or comment out the     timeout    setting.
<intelikey> i think the later is the prefered methood
<etfb> intelikey: Does "none" work?  It'd be nasty to mess up the menu.lst file and not be able to boot...  (yeah, I'm paranoid)
 * intelikey hides from etfb 
<mrtimbo> hi
<ChaosMachine> intelikey, thank you.
<intelikey> how would messing up the menu.lst prevent booting etfb ?
<intelikey> ChaosMachine np
<etfb> Like I say - paranoid.  Some things I'm happy to mess with; other things I like to be VEEEEEEERY careful with.  Grub's settings file is one of the latter kind of thing.
<etfb> Probably <<info grub>> or <<man grub>> will reveal a safe path...
<intelikey> i mean you can boot with out a menu.lst  ....  </shrugs>
<intelikey> and commenting out the var is a safe path
<se7en> is there a way to see when my box was turned off (log files)
 * etfb types <<sudo apt-get install grub-doc>> and is enlightened
<intelikey> se7en /var/log/syslog should have it.
<se7en> thanks
<ganjamaniac> whatevber
<ganjamaniac> speedstep won't work
<ganjamaniac> i don't know why
<Chemicalvamp> intelikely nope
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp which was that attempt ?
<Chemicalvamp> both
<intelikey> what's you vidio card/chip ?
<Chemicalvamp> savage
<intelikey> pastebin the output of     lsmod    for me
<Chemicalvamp> bios and everything up to OS boot (usually) is in 800x600
<intelikey> ummm and   cat /proc/cmdline
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp ^
<theverant> hi all, any ideas on how I can undelete a fat32 CF Card?
<ganjamaniac> turn the time backward
<intelikey> dos undelete.com    ?
<sebby> how can i have make om my pc?
<Chemicalvamp> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49565/
<intelikey> iirc all M$-DO$ did was remove the first letter of the file name   and they were considered deleted
<intelikey> !b-e | sebby
<ubotu> sebby: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Chemicalvamp> lol isnt it true that dos means dirty operating system?
<neville> Yeah, back with QDOS
<neville> Quick and Dirty Operating System
<intelikey> Chemicalvamp disk operating system     anyway.  the command line says there was no vga=  in the startup sequence.   and the lsmod says nothing about fbcon   which should probably load at post via the initramfs
<Chemicalvamp> intelikey im gonna try one more thing brb
<Chemicalvamp> intelikey defoptions=quiet splash vga=791 correct?
<fsckr> ive downloaded a game with an .package extension can anyone tell me how I install that. I have never seen that extension b4
<Agent_bob> nope
<Agent_bob> file name extentions mean nothing to us.
<Agent_bob> file thatfile.package and see what it is
<fsckr> well usually i see a .run but this one is a .package
<Agent_bob> file blah.package
<fsckr>  Bourne-Again shell script text executable
<Agent_bob> sh blah.package
<Agent_bob> or   bash blah.package
<Agent_bob> it does specify bash.  so better use it.
<fsckr> yea im gettin somewheres now ty
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<Agent_bob> remember that and you can help others when they ask.
<fsckr> most certainlwill thx
<DaSkreech> !helpersnack | Agent_bob
<ubotu> Agent_bob: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<CheGuevara> lol
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | self
<ubotu> self: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<CheGuevara> haha
<masterk> hey guys I boot into kubuntus live cd and after its dont with all the text I just have a blank screen
<masterk> why is this?
<dthacker> masterk: how much RAM in your box?
<masterk> 256mb
<masterk> 1.1ghz celeron
<Agent_bob> masterk one of two probable causes.  bad burn of the disk   ot vidio hardware not very well supported
<Agent_bob> s/ot/or/
<masterk> hmm...
<masterk> I have 2 video cards in
<DaSkreech> can you jump to terminal one ?
<masterk> and the one I am using is dual monitor
<masterk> jump to terminal?
<masterk> how
<Agent_bob> masterk that's probably the cause.
<Gidean> Hello everyone...
<Agent_bob> masterk when it boots you might swap to the other card to see if it is inadvertantly using the wrong one
<Gidean> Merry Xmas...
<masterk> nothing shows on the other card when I boot
<Gidean> Sometimes the sound goes away on my Gutsy Kubuntu Laptop.  It returns when I reboot.  Anyone have a clue why this may be?
<Agent_bob> masterk i said after it boots.  when all you have is a blank screen
<masterk> oh I switched the monitor cable to the other card it didnt show
<masterk> I am trying safe gfx mode now
<Agent_bob> masterk ok.
<Chemicalvamp> ok intelikely how do i add vga=788 to that command?
<Gidean> ?
<Agent_bob> Chemicalvamp the kernel= line that you boot
<Agent_bob> Chemicalvamp in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chemicalvamp> ok so i was putting it in the wrong line
<mrtimbo> this is the first time that i had to reinstall kubuntu and having a partition as /home saved most my settings and stuff
<Agent_bob> Chemicalvamp you can test them with the edit feature of grub   select the boot opetion and hit [e]  then the kernel line and hit [e]  and add what you will    vga=791   for example
<masterk> now after it loads the disk all I have is a blicking command cursor
<Agent_bob> Chemicalvamp then  [b]  to boot
<Myrth[home]> hi, is there anything to do about this: Setting up kdm (4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.1) ... dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<masterk> and it just shut down
<Agent_bob> masterk can you type into it ?
<Agent_bob> oh
<masterk> no it shut down when I pressed control alt and delete
<masterk> oh I actually have 384 mb ram
<Agent_bob> boot it with   nosplash   and see what the text message that it ends with is
<masterk> how do I do nosplash?
<CheGuevara> when on the grub menu, press e
<Agent_bob> you add that word to the end of the boot line    select the safe gfx and then add   nosplash
<CheGuevara> remove nosplash and press enter
<Agent_bob> remove ?
<CheGuevara> huh
<CheGuevara> i need sleeps
<CheGuevara> lol
<Agent_bob> remove splash   or actually change it to  nosplash   is what he needs.
<masterk> what am I supposed to see?
<CheGuevara> yeah thats what i meant to say
<masterk> I still see the kubuntu icon and the loading bar
<Agent_bob> that's not it.
<Agent_bob> you are gone to far if that's what you are seeing
<Agent_bob> it's at the boot menu
<CheGuevara> masterk: did you select the safe boot
<masterk> yes
<Agent_bob> select != and enter
<masterk> I can type into that screen btw
<masterk> but nothing happens when I do
<masterk> I typed login
<masterk> but nothing happened
<CheGuevara> no where you select safe boot
<CheGuevara> you need to press e
<CheGuevara> add " nosplash" at the end of it
<CheGuevara> and only then press enter
<Agent_bob> [e] != [enter]
<CheGuevara> yeah e as in the letter e
<masterk> no line is popping up when I press e
<masterk> do I press f6 for other options?
<Agent_bob> yeah
<masterk> acpi: invalid PBLK length [5]
<masterk> so far
<masterk> and sdc assuming...
<Agent_bob> not a problem   so far
<CheGuevara> oh this is a live cd
 * CheGuevara blushes
<CheGuevara> sorry :(
<Agent_bob> CheGuevara yes
<CheGuevara> thought we were talking about an installed system here, hence the grub instructions :P
<DaSkreech> CheGuevara: Goooo to sleeeeep goo to sleeeeeep
<Agent_bob> CheGuevara it's chemicalvampire that has that issue
<CheGuevara> i will, i will DaSkreech its almost 4 am
<masterk> ok it is like not loading anythign else form this point
<Agent_bob> you westerners,   with your late mornings....
<Agent_bob> masterk what's the last message ?
<masterk> Starting K Display Manager: kdm.
<masterk> * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok]
<masterk> then the screen blinks and I'm still here
<Agent_bob> masterk ok.  try [ctrl]+[alt]+[f2]   see if you get a login prompt
<Mr_Sonoma> if i wanted to format a disk in NTFS format, what command would i use?
<masterk> yes I do
<Agent_bob> should say you are "ubuntu"
<ganjamaniac> whats backports?
<masterk> I have ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Agent_bob> masterk sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow
<masterk> ok I have a text mode screen
<masterk> now what?
<masterk> it asks me if I want to audo detect
<Agent_bob> masterk  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow "
<masterk> I pressed enter
<Agent_bob> ok
<masterk> now it asked me what I want to use for the x server driver
<Agent_bob> vesa
<masterk> now what?
<masterk> I forgot the name of the card...
<Agent_bob> doesn't matter  just try the   vesa
<masterk> it asks me to identify it
<Agent_bob> blah
<masterk> it has generic video card in it right now
<masterk> hold on I have the video driver cd right here
<Agent_bob> arbatrary input   you can call it what you will
<masterk> should I look in the cd to find out?
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> just call it bob and move on
<Agent_bob> how many ways do i need to say it ?
<masterk> it asks for a pci bus identifier
<Agent_bob> hit enter
<Agent_bob> it will find the bus
<Agent_bob> or a bus
<masterk> use the kernal framebuffer device interface?
<Agent_bob> masterk do you have more than one monitor hooked up ?
<Agent_bob> masterk no no framebuffer
<masterk> no only one
<Agent_bob> ok
<masterk> keyboard model???
<Agent_bob> xorg
<masterk> it says pc105 right now
<Agent_bob> oh yeah leave that
<masterk> variant?
<Agent_bob> enter
<masterk> mouse port?
<masterk> I have usb
<masterk> optical
<Agent_bob> ok just hit enter
<masterk> xorg server modules?
<masterk> btw I also have a tv tuner
<Agent_bob> for now just hit enter
<masterk> method for selecting monitor characteristics?
<Agent_bob> simple
<masterk> ok I finished
<masterk> now what
<Agent_bob> startx
<Agent_bob> type that
<masterk> no sceeens found
<Agent_bob> did the screen ever blink ?
<masterk> yes
<Agent_bob> ok.
<masterk> its an old screen
<masterk> even windowsz never shows it but it stilldisplays
<masterk> like with monitor detection on my video card, it never shows up but I still get display out of it
<Agent_bob> shouldn't matter linux should work with the monitor   it's the multiple vidio cards that are probably confusing it
<ubuntu_> ola
<masterk> should I try to disable the onboard video?
<bruno_renostro> ola
<Agent_bob> masterk probably.   and if need be you can walk back through the xorg configuration  you now know how.
<Agent_bob> !es | bruno_renostro si ola;
<ubotu> bruno_renostro si ola;: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<linuxdomo> merry christmas
<masterk> I cannot disable to onboard video
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech you got this channel ?   i'm getting pretty busy here
<DaSkreech> I was just heading to bed :-(
<DaSkreech> clearing it now
<DaSkreech> I can hang out for an hour or so
<ehc> audacity will play a song but I don't hear anything. I can listen to amarok fine though.
<Agent_bob> masterk lspci can reviel the bus address  and you can go back through the config and set that propperly   you have other consoles you can use for checking things like that  alt+f1 --- alt+f6
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech k.  i'm out.   just do what you can.   some one else will pick up the slack
<DaSkreech> ehc: What is audacity using to play?
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: thanks a lot man get some rest
<ehc> DaSkreech, I don't know, just the defualt I assume
<Agent_bob> i wish.   it's work pressing.
<unix_infidel>   /quit
<DaSkreech> ehc: Ahmm. Not sure I've not used audacity.
<DaSkreech> #ubuntustudio might be another good place to ask
<ehc> DaSkreech, okay
<CheGuevara> i bet it uses gstreamer
<backupp> !img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<backupp> how to burn a .img file into a cd in kubuntu? i tried k3b but it doesn't accept .img file..
<Chemicalvamp> I need to boot a CD image extracted to a USB flash drive. how do i tell grub to boot it? same as a windows partition?
<erichj> backupp: should get you where you need to be http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215386
<se7en> how do i check if my hdd is broken
<se7en> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CheGuevara> backupp: have you tried Tools, CD, Burn ISO image and Tools in k3b
<CheGuevara> umm i mean
<CheGuevara> tools burn iso image
<erichj> backupp: you can also download i.e. 'sudo apt-get install ccd2iso' to convert the img file to an iso and then burn it
<CheGuevara> se7en: best way would be to run a hard drive checking tool from your hard drive manufactures
<backupp> CheGuevara: yup that's what i did but it doesn't accept my .img file..
<backupp> tomsrtbt-2.0.103.ElTorito.288.img
<CheGuevara> se7en: if you let me know which make of hd it is, i'll link you
<backupp> erichj: oh ok..i'll try
<se7en> CheGuevara: seagate
<CheGuevara> backupp: try sudo apt-get kiso
<ardchoille> CheGuevara: Does kiso works with .img files?
<erichj> backupp: and to do that just open a terminal where the .img is and type ccd2iso <img file> <whatever.iso> and you should be good. from everything i remember ccd and img are the same thing and i have never had any issues converting img files with that tool
<CheGuevara> se7en: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/
<CheGuevara> ardchoille: yeah it does
<CheGuevara> well it will convert to iso not burn
<ardchoille> CheGuevara: That's good to know
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<se7en> thanks CheGuevara can you scan with fdisk for badblocks as well
<DaSkreech> Chemicalvamp:^^^^
<CheGuevara> se7en: no fdisk is to format partitions
<Dragnslcr> se7en- you may want fsck
<Chemicalvamp> DaSkreech thats not what i need
<masterk> in lspci it says the bus is 01:0e.0 do I put in 1:0e:0 into the xserver config?
<Chemicalvamp> i need to know how to boot a flash drive as if it where a cd/dvd
<DaSkreech> Chemicalvamp: The last link
<se7en> Dragnslcr: yes thats it ...
<backupp> erichj: ccd2iso doesn't work.. but i found out it must be done using mkisofs.. i think it will work! thanks anyway
<CheGuevara> se7en: if you want to check under linux, man badblocks
<masterk> Agent_bob: in lspci it says the bus is 01:0e.0 do I put in 1:0e:0 into the xserver config?
<DaSkreech> Chemicalvamp: as far  as I know your MB has to support boot from USB
<CheGuevara> fsck is more for checking for file system corruption, not bad blocks
<DaSkreech> !info badblocks
<ubotu> Package badblocks does not exist in gutsy
<CheGuevara> its part of e2fsutils
<se7en> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=3a1ce555-dc1c-4624-8668-66133584e4a3'
<backupp> !mkisofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info mkisofs | backupp
<ubotu> backupp: mkisofs: Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 338 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<CheGuevara> e2fsprogs that is
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've got a question, if anybody knows of course. I'm not quite sure what controls my laptops volumeup key, but does anyone know what might? And if so, how to adjust how much it adjusts the volume by?
<CheGuevara> se7en: whats the command you typed in
<masterk> does anyone know the format to put into the xserver sorg video card bus identifier? I need to put what showed up in lspci in which is 01:0e.0
<se7en> CheGuevara: fsck -p and fsck -c come both back with fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID
<masterk> xorg*
<CheGuevara> se7en: add /dev/sdx at the end
<CheGuevara> where x is some letter probably a
<dwidmann> masterk: BusID           "PCI:0:2:0" is what my line looks like
<Chemicalvamp> DaSkreech well that is what i needed.. just backwards. i need to know how to boot a windows cd from grub
<Dragnslcr> dwidmann- I don't know where that might be in the normal settings, but you might be able to do it with keytouch
<dwidmann> Dragnslcr: do tell
<DaSkreech> Chemicalvamp: Put it on your hard drive and point grub at it
<Dragnslcr> !keytouch
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<masterk> yeah but lspci shows 01:0e.0 so how does that put into the xorg configuration?
<se7en> CheGuevara: fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block
<Chemicalvamp> DaSkreech just root hd0,0? nothing else?
<CheGuevara> oh crap thats supposed to be a partition
<CheGuevara> sorry :P
<DaSkreech> Chemicalvamp: read the site :)
<dwidmann> masterk: hm, if all else fails, experiment. I'd try it without the e first.
<CheGuevara> se7en: /dev/sda1 try that
<se7en> CheGuevara: that was fsck -cp /dev/sda1/
<Chemicalvamp> DaSkreech i did, it tells you how to boot a linux install CD from a partition on your harddrive
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> and what's the problem?
<Chemicalvamp> i need grub to boot a windows cd
<CheGuevara> se7en: probably wrong partition then
<DaSkreech> Chemicalvamp: is the CD bootable?
<Chemicalvamp> yes
<CheGuevara> dwidmann: http://pastebin.ca/832413 something like that
<DaSkreech> Then it works the same way
<DaSkreech> no magic
<se7en> CheGuevara:  i have one hdd 2 partitions sda1 is the system and sda2 my data
<CheGuevara> sorry wrong nick
<CheGuevara> masterk: http://pastebin.ca/832413
<CheGuevara> se7en: if you are deffinetely sure that its the right partion, then your partion might be messe up
<Chemicalvamp> well than where on this windows MCE CD is the vmlinuz and initramfs.img?
<masterk> CheGuevara I will try that
<se7en> CheGuevara: that was the answer i was not hoping for ...
<CheGuevara> se7en: why did you want to check your hard drive in the first place?
<masterk> still no screens found and the screen did blink
<CheGuevara> masterk: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere
<masterk> how?
<CheGuevara> somewhere = pastebin
<se7en> CheGuevara:  because i can boot and work for about 10 min and than everything falls apart ... like ls comand not found
<CheGuevara> good question
<DaSkreech> Chemicalvamp: it would look like a normal Windows partition bootup line. No need for those
<CheGuevara> se7en: have you backed up all your important data  yet?
<se7en> CheGuevara: there was a black out last night ... i am backing up right now
<masterk> where do I get the log?
<CheGuevara> se7en: there's a way to fix that bag magic number error, but i hate messing with file systems
<CheGuevara> masterk: it should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<se7en> jo thanks anyway you have been a great help i guess i have to install new ...
<CheGuevara> se7en: one sec
<CheGuevara> what does tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 say | grep 'Block size'
<CheGuevara> meh
<CheGuevara> what does tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep 'Block size'
<CheGuevara> say :P
<masterk> it says in the log that the video card I want is pci:1:14:0 should I use this?
<CheGuevara> masterk: what are the errors in the log file
<CheGuevara> they will have (EE) in brackets before them
<masterk> oh snap I used that pci instead and now I have it loading
<masterk> I see a mouse
<masterk> and a blue scren
<masterk> and now a spalsh
<CheGuevara> nice :P
<se7en> CheGuevara: i can't even backup dolphin doesn't start and in the terminal cp: cannot stat `.mozilla': Input/output error
<CheGuevara> se7en: yeah i recomen a re-install, you can try messing with fixing the file system, but it rarely ends good
<se7en> thanks CheGuevara :(
<CheGuevara> np se7en, sorry for the unhappy news
<se7en> well the sys is up and running since 1.5 years so i guess its time :)
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> DaSkreech: you cool here if i got to sleep?
<DaSkreech> CheGuevara: seems so
<ganjamaniac> heh amarcock works fine
<ganjamaniac> but someone knows a digital tv watching program like progdvb?
<CheGuevara> amarcock? :P
<earthcreed> I've been looking around for help on a click-to-focus issue.  I am running Gutsy and I have installed compiz-fusion as per the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com.  I like my focus model to be click-to-focus, but it is currently set to focus-follows-mouse.  I have tried changing the settings in both compiz-config-manager and kcontrol and neither setting seems to take effect.
<DaSkreech> Well if you are running Compiz it would be a compiz issue
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DaSkreech> I'm assuming those are the instructions you followed?
<earthcreed> Those were the instructions.
<earthcreed> Hrm, I have one question that might be better answered here.
<omar> Guys how do I deal with tar.gz files??
<earthcreed> I followed the above instructions, and then I tried to uninstall compiz, by removing the shell script in my ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory.  Unfortunately it still autostarts.
<tai> i can barely type because my computer is running so slow.  can't get compix to work with my ati card.... i need to revert back to what originally came with kubuntu
<earthcreed> Oh, goodie, a second to my question.
<tai> compiz
<CheGuevara> omar: just open them from the file browser
<CheGuevara> tai: can't you just deinstall the compiz packages
<omar> CheGuevara: No compression tools needed here?
<backupp> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<backupp> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<CheGuevara> omar: tools to open tar.gz will be installed by default on kubuntu
<earthcreed> omar: It is called Ark and it is integrated into the system
<earthcreed> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<omar> earthcreed: Yes I know Ark, I tried to use it but it failed to extract the file
<NickPresta> Any idea how to provide all processing power to the ffmpeg decoder so I can watch a high res, mp4 video?
<CheGuevara> man renice
<NickPresta> CheGuevara, yes, I know of nice-ness but I'm playing the video in VLC. Would I renice VLC?
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> am really of to sleep now
<CheGuevara> good night
<DaSkreech> omar: try tar xzvf <filename>
<DaSkreech> Night
<omar> DaSkreech: in the terminal?
<DaSkreech> omar: yes
<prot01> hello all
<tai> im super new to this and i don't know how
<nalioth> hi prot01
<prot01> I have a query on partiotions
<nalioth> !tell prot01 about fstab
<DaSkreech> tai: how?
<nalioth> prot01: i assume you already got the !ntfs message?
<prot01> yes....i got it ..but mine doesnt show it as NTFS
<prot01> i am not able to access it at all...even though it has around 20 gb of space
<DaSkreech> tai: Ah how to uninstall? Are you comfortable with the command line?
<nalioth> prot01: open a terminal, please
<prot01> yes I will do that....sorry for annoying nalioth..
<prot01> u mean new chat terminal here or on my kubuntu machine...
<nalioth> prot01: open a konsole on your machine in question
<prot01> i have already opened a terminal..
<prot01> yes i have..
<nalioth> prot01: type "sudo fdisk -l" and put the output in a pastebin, please
<prot01> sure nalioth....
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<earthcreed> So just removing the Packages worked great to remove Compiz
<earthcreed> I was worried that it would break things if I removed it without setting my window manager back to default.
<pete__> whoa
<DaSkreech> earthcreed: you can type kwin --replace to get back kwin  :)
<pete__> merry christmas
<mrtimbo> you too pete_
<pete__> im jewish
<pete__> haha
<pete__> but ty
 * earthcreed Thanks DaSkreech!
<prot01> i am back with the result here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49569/
<prot01> I am trying to access sda6, it shows as linux....
<nalioth> prot01: then adjust your fstab to make it so
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<prot01> but thats not my active partition
<prot01> i wish to format it
<flaccid> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nalioth> prot01: then use qtparted
<prot01> and access it
<prot01> ok
<prot01> thanks i will give a try
<nalioth> flaccid: it works better if you !tell NICK about FACTOID.  randomly filling the channel doesn't work real well
<Thingus> Anyone know if there is a new 2.1.2 deb for Freeciv?
<Thingus> Or, do I have to compile the new version?
<flaccid> nalioth: indeed. but im lazy and don't care
<fildo> ahha
<nalioth> Thingus: i suspect #freeciv holds the answers
<fildo> ill cheers to that
<nalioth> in busy channels like #ubuntu, that method saves a lot of trouble for everybody
<Thingus> nalioth: Thanks
<flaccid> this is not #ubuntu
<nalioth> flaccid: but it is still very random.  at least, do !factoid | NICK to get folks' attention
<flaccid> nalioth: what if i say no?
 * Hobbsee looks in
<ardchoille> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya ardchoille
<DaSkreech> Thingus: try getdeb.net
 * flaccid goes to get a beer
<masterk> what is the default user and pass for apache?
<Hobbsee> flaccid: if you say no, then none of us have to reason with you, in keeping with the "lazy and don't care" attitude, and can give you a permanent kickban.
<ardchoille> When I type "about:konqueror" into konqueror, a nice webpage comes up. Where is that page located? I'd like to use it as a template for a bookmarks page on my box.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: because we'll just use the "lazy and don't care" attitude right back on you, when you come and appeal it.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: just a FYI
<flaccid> Hobbsee: dude there is no issue here. people can help how they wish, this is freenode
<flaccid> if i have broken an official rule please provide a URI
<lain> hi guys how do I setup my tv tuner?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: I'd bet /usr/doc/something
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Aha, didn't think to look there
<NickPresta> ardchoille, check out: /usr/share/apps/konqueror/about. They apparently use a template sort of system so you have to think a bit but it's fairly self-explanatory
<DaSkreech> !coc | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<flaccid> DaSkreech: specifically? i mean i feel offended so is that a breach of coc. do we really have to be trivial?
<Hobbsee> flaccid: it falls under "use your common sense"
<Hobbsee> flaccid: and !msgthebot, etc
<flaccid> right, can you please leave me alone, that is also common sense
<earthcreed> !tell earthcreed about !coc
<Hobbsee> not really, because i care about useful information provided to the channel.
<Hobbsee> earthcreed: no second !
<Hobbsee> which is not by giving out random factoids
<flaccid> and Hobbsee, im a frequent helper, so i would have to say i do as well
<Hobbsee> when you're not trolling, sure.
<flaccid> have a look at logs and see how many times i did it correctly yesterday..
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<nalioth> earthcreed: you can also use !tell me about FACTOID
<nalioth> earthcreed: or even /msg ubotu FACTOID
<prot01> I have done partition but i am not able to enable it...please help me ubotu
<nalioth> prot01: ubotu is a bot
<prot01> ohh sorry nalioth
<nalioth> !tell prot01 about mount
<prot01> i have formatted using qparted
<Hobbsee> flaccid: btw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - the section on bot abuse.
<prot01> but now it is in disabled state
<Hobbsee> flaccid: if you must require rules for everything
<flaccid> Hobbsee: i've already read them many times in the past. can i please ask you to adhere as well by showing some respect
<prot01> so how do I enable the partition for me to access it...
<flaccid> i don't believe i've breached anything
 * Hobbsee notes no ban since october 30
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: I didn't find anything in /usr/share/doc, but I could have been looking in the wrong place
<flaccid> can you also note, the hundreds of hours i have spent helping people in this channel, Hobbsee?
<nalioth> prot01: did you read the latest info ubotu sent you?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, did you see my message?
<nalioth> flaccid: the point of the bot having so many service vectors is to make it easy on the helped
 * Hobbsee restarts X
<prot01> no not completely....but since I partitioned linux to fat32 i am in a new territory altogether...
<prot01> however i am doing that now again...
<flaccid> nalioth: i know how to use the bot. you are welcome to check the logs to see that.
<flaccid> say the last 6 months would be a good cross section
<nalioth> then if you know, flaccid, where does the 'lazy' part come in?
<flaccid> nalioth: its boxing day and i forgot twice, and in 1 second i have 2 people coming down my back
<flaccid> why make a big deal out of something so small?
<nalioth> small things add up.
<flaccid> they do?
<flaccid> what other small things are you talking about nalioth?
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: It's in /usr/share/apps/konqueror/about :)
<flaccid> i have to reboot brb
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I told you that 7 minutes ago ;)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Sorry, I must have missed it
<nalioth> NickPresta: you know kids these days, they never listen  :P
<NickPresta> nalioth, heh. I'm sure it was an honest mistake =)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: It it was a PM, I never got it :(
<NickPresta> ardchoille, nope. I said it in the channel, twice. heh. Oh well. At least you found the location.
<SirChasm> Is it possible to get other plugins besides Flash (i.e. Java and MPlayer) to work in the 64-bit Firefox?
<nalioth> SirChasm: if they're open source plugins, surely.  proprietary ones, i suspect you'd be out of luck
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Ah, ok, thank you for the info :)
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I'm actually curious about the template system, type thing, that is used in those HTML documents. All the "content" is replaced with "%1" but the actual content is in a comment right next to the "%1". Strange.
<SirChasm> sorry guys, back
<Trigger> hey guys if i dl an iso to a flash drive and set the flash drive to boot up as a dvd drive
<SirChasm> apparently closing a chat window in pidgin quits the whole program 0_o
<Trigger> can I get a comp with only a bios to run kubuntu
<flaccid> Trigger: you could do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<krawek> SirChasm: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<ardchoille> NickPresta: And the way they put it together makes it difficult to figure out
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I'm sure there is a method to the madness. There usually is. Although it seems to be it would be easier to just write the actual content in the document. It isn't like it is difficult to change or update.
<SirChasm> krawek: they exclude Java from the compatibility list. Do you know what to do about Java?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: True
<nalioth> SirChasm: java is in the repos
<flaccid> !java | SirChasm
<ubotu> SirChasm: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<krawek> java is not supported ?
 * flaccid winks @ nalioth
<DaSkreech> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<krawek> SirChasm: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaccid> DaSkreech: hey you didn't seem to direct that to anyone!
<SirChasm> holy, ok, one at a time :p
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Didn't know who asked originally
<SirChasm> DaSkreech: I have that page open already, and it outlines the steps for the 32-bit FF. I'm interested in the 64-bit FF. For the 64-bit they only talk about the nspluginwrapper for flash, and that's it. Hence my question abou the other plugins.
<DaSkreech> SirChasm: that would be correcy
<DaSkreech> t
<flaccid> DaSkreech: check your log first then. i just got in big trouble for that
<DaSkreech> Ok
<flaccid> im off
<se7en> CheGuevara: looks like the sys was screwed up ...
<SirChasm> damnation! he left before I finished asking my question.
<SirChasm> maybe someone else can answer
<SirChasm> ok, suppose I have the nspluginwrapper, 64-bit FF, and sun-java5-jre package. From there, how do I get FF to understnad that Java is installed, or will it be automatic?
<nalioth> SirChasm: java is available for all arches of kubuntu, if you visit the page DaSkreech poked out of the bot, it'll explain a bit
<nalioth> SirChasm: it should be automatic upon a restart of firefox
<SirChasm> nalioth: so I'll have to create a link like that page says to the sun-java6-jre package, and that's it?
<SirChasm> java5*
<nalioth> SirChasm: just like it says :)
<SirChasm> hmm ok
<SirChasm> so then it's technically possible to run a 64-bit FF
<SirChasm> a fully-functioning 64-bit FF, I should add
<SirChasm> excellent
<sn00zer> hello, I changed my external hardrive icon manually via right click->properties, how do I make it so that it goes back to default, then changes when I change icon themes?
<Linux_Galore> sn00zer: exactly the same way
<SirChasm> heh, I installed Synaptic Package Manager, and now I don't remember why
<homercycles> I need to add "mbmon -r -P 61234" to the system startup so that GKrellM's sensor monitor will always read the sensors. What's the best way to add this to my "autoexec.bat" in Linux?
<biovore> rc.local in /etc/rc.local is probably the simplest way..
<biovore> get run everytime the run-level changes
<biovore> and on boot
<homercycles> and it'll be run as root?
<biovore> yup
<biovore> paste it in before the "exit 0" line.. should work..
<homercycles> what if I exit X Windows, that changes the runlevel? will it run another mbmon?
<biovore> Not sure on the new init system on ubuntu iwhe nit gets loaded..
<biovore> nope..
<homercycles> excellent. thanks for your help.
<biovore> on kubuntu you only change run levels if you force it with init <runlevel number>
<biovore> or you shutdown.. but I don't think it runs rc.local on shutdown or reboot..
<biovore> the only runlevel kubuntu uses is 2.. I think..
<biovore> 0 -- system start
<biovore> 1 -- kernel loading (single user more, no network)
<homercycles> thanks. I switched to Linux (for good, I hope) only a few days ago. I'm documenting what I've done here: http://marcfearby.com/computing/the-migration-of-a-fussy-windows-user-to-linux
<biovore> 2 -- full multiuser system
<homercycles> 5 is X Windows, IIRC?
<biovore> on redhat, suse it is..
<DaSkreech> homercycles: :)
<homercycles> I've dabbled in Linux before... it just never took
<biovore> I believe is runlevel 2 on ubuntu, and debian.
<NickPresta> homercycles, you might consider KMail instead of Thunderbird. I find it is a much better alternative.
<homercycles> I may eventually do that but, for now, I want something that I'm familiar with and still provides the option of use on any operating system. I don't want to totally divorce myself from Windows just yet :-)
<homercycles> last time I used Thunderbird, but then decided to give Outlook a try, I had to run an "mbox2eml" program to convert it, load it into Outlook Express, then get Outlook to import it. Switching email programs is not very pleasant, to say the least
<homercycles> I remain impressed with Kubuntu and other KDE offerings, though, especially K3b and KTorrent
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> great
<etsanta> Kubuntu 7.10 has a nice theme according to me  out of the box-
<DaSkreech> what are you not impressed with lets start getting that to irresistable status
<NickPresta> homercycles, about your OOo issue. Check out: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries
<NickPresta> homercycles, then in OOo, go to Tools > Option > Language Settings > Languages. Make sure you have everything setup correctly. In that same sub-menu, click on Writing Aids. Make sure you have "check spelling as you type" and such enabled. Make sure you have your OOo dictionaries checked.
<homercycles> NickPresta: going to file, wizard, install new dictionaries in Writer actually crashed OOo :-(  very strange
<NickPresta> homercycles, I remember having this problem with Debian so there is a solution. It just isn't very intuitive.
<NickPresta> and as for the Firefox issue, the reason why you don't get updates all the time or right away, is because sometimes there is no need to. For example, some updates for Fx are fixes for Windows related bugs. Obviously there wouldn't be that version in the repo because it is no different from the previous version.
<ardchoille> NickPresta: That is an excellent explanation
<ardchoille> I'm going to use that.
<homercycles> since installing FF 2.0.0.11 it still doesn't render the occasional web page, so I guess 2.0.0.6 was good enough
<NickPresta> ardchoille, well, that, and the fact that new releases aren't pushed into the repos on the same day due to testing and the MOTU being human and all ;)
<biovore> active X == Evil
<NickPresta> homercycles, which web pages? Flash-intensive pages?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Yeah
<homercycles> NickPresta: I just edited my blog entry on Kubuntu then hit refresh and it wouldn't reload, even though it went through the motions as if it was reloading. The scroll bar doesn't work when this happens, too. There's no flash on my blog
<K`zan> Hi folks, suddenly my .wmv files quit playing back - get audio but no video.  Any thoughts appreciated.
<NickPresta> homercycles, I don't know what to tell you. *shrug* My installation of Fx is very reliable when I'm not dealing with Flash related stuff. Is this behavior unique to Fx or do you notice it in Konqueror or another browser?
<homercycles> I haven't used Konqueror enough to know for sure but what I do know is that if I load the same recalcitrant page in Konq then Konq loads it fine
<homercycles> I haven't installed Compiz or anything crazy like that, either :-)
<NickPresta> homercycles, hmm, strange. Overall though, your issues seem fairly minimal. I'm sure a couple more days of tinkering will fix everything.
<homercycles> NickPresta: I'm not sure what kind of tinkerage might resolve my Firefox issues but, on the whole, my move to Linux this time has been much more pleasant
<homercycles> The threat of Vista has probably helped, too :-)
<NickPresta> homercycles, that's good. If you're having a consistent problem with Firefox (write down specific pages so other Fx users can test them too), you might want to make a forum post on the ubuntu forums so you can be helped or directed to file a bug report.
<NickPresta> homercycles, heh :)
<homercycles> Kubuntu doesn't load the screen saver after the configured 5 minutes, either. I haven't dwelled on it but maybe there's something else I have to enable?
<homercycles> if FF gets annoying I'll do that because this can't go on
<NickPresta> homercycles, does the screensaver not start or it doesn't put up a "screen" or what, specifically, doesn't work?
<homercycles> if 2.0.0.11 isn't really needed for Linux then should I go back to the 2.0.0.6 deb package? If I did that then everything that looks for Firefox will be happy again, I guess
<homercycles> the screen saver just never shows up. no error message, no blank screen, no nufink
<homercycles> I tell a lie. I just set it to 1 minute and now it shows up. I swear that it was never on if I left the room for half an hour and came back when it was set to 5 minutes
<NickPresta> homercycles, I sometimes have that problem. There is a bug filed for this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/155490) so it should be resolved relatively soon
<homercycles> I've taken to turning off my monitor when I leave the room for extended periods now
<homercycles> it's nice to know it's a bug and not just me, though. thanks
<NickPresta> homercycles, well, I usually lock my session, which starts my screensaver, and then turn off the monitors.
<homercycles> locking the session for me simply leaves a snapshot of my desktop and apps. I don't get a screen saver
<K`zan> Gonna try the m$ fix, it was working so perhaps a reboot...
<gustavo> hola
<NickPresta> !es | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<n1> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<momal> Does anyone know how to change volume for just front speakers with 5.1?
<n1> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<arkaitz> hola
<arkaitz> alguien habla castellano?
<arkaitz> XD
<se7en> somebody use kmail with different pop3 accounts? all 3 accounts end up in the only one inbox i have ...
<ardchoille> se7en: You can change that in the accounts tab
<ardchoille> se7en: Settings > Configure kmail > Accounts, click on the account > mocify > Destination folder
<ardchoille> *modify
<ardchoille> se7en: iirc, you have to create the new folder first, tho
<se7en> ok destination folder was my first guess but i have only inbox to choose from
<ardchoille> se7en: You have to create the new folder first, once it's created, it will show up in Destination folder list
<se7en> jo thanks ardchoille done :)
<ardchoille> se7en: yw :)
<kristjan_> hey, how do I configure kde so that copied files from "cdrom" to $HOME won't be write-protected?
<ehc> when I am running compiz my computer is really slow and crashes every now and then. How can I check if I am using all of my computers capabilities and this problem is due to hardware inadeqcies? I have a dual core processor and 2 gb ram, but I am using 256mb allocated to my onboard nvidia video card. I should have the proprietary drivers for the nvidia working,
<kristjan_> ehc: since the drivers are closed source - your best bet is nvidia forums http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
<se7en> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<se7en> n
<rdvon> Hello, I was about to take out one of my hdd's, But it's the one with ubuntu installed so I wasn't if it would ruin the grub setup and not let me boot into windows again. so How would I take grub off?
<ehc> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ehc> kristjan_, okay I think that might have helped, I added some stuff to my setup. However when I ran compiz I noticed that XGL wasn't present. What is XGL and do I want/need it?
<jessy_james> cat viena un cancar a tuti
<rabia> hi
<se7en> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<michael___> hello everyone season greetings... i not to long installed the kubuntu os and i ran the adept update and it was doin its thing ...then whenever i use adept and install a package i keep getting this message http://www.pastebin.ca/832532
<michael___> i google it but i keep pointin me to app error with opera and i don't have opera browser installed
<ardchoille> !ghost > Jack3
<unix_infidel> ardchoille: why have the bot do that?
<ehc> is there a way to completely set a app back to its beginning default settings without removing it and redownloading and installing?
<unix_infidel> ehc: which app?
<ehc> unix_infidel, audacity
<unix_infidel> iirc, audacity has an ~/.audacity folder.
<ardchoille> unix_infidel: Because I don't feel like repeating something that the bot can do faster :)
<unix_infidel> ardchoille: lol, just alias your client commands :-P
<unix_infidel> ehc: To answer your question more directly...
<ardchoille> unix_infidel: I think you misunderstood :)
<unix_infidel> rm -rf ~/.audacity
<ardchoille> !ghost > unix_infidel
<ehc> unix_infidel, thanks
<unix_infidel> ardchoille: ahhh
<jussi01> !opabuse
<ubotu> leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<jussi01> :D
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> jussi01: I'll have to remember that one
<jussi01> :)
<Alchera> i have an irritation .... all to do with dvd's (dl & rw's) when trying to access (text) files as an example playing movies isn't a drama >>> attempt to access beyond end of device
<Alchera> files have a zero byte size when copied to hdd
<youknowwho> hi, i have a problem regarding kde 4 live rc2
<youknowwho> how can i log in?
<youknowwho> all i got is a console with "busybox" in it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> How can I install a certain version of the nvidia binary drivers, that is not in the repos?
<youknowwho> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> In the simplest and cleanest way...
<youknowwho> can someone answer me?
<MilhousePunkRock> youknowwho: What was the question?
<biovore> kde 4 is beta.. and not support
<youknowwho> i can't log into the kde4 live cd rc2
<biovore> no clue.. I don't mess with kde 4 atm..
<youknowwho> all i got is busybox something
<biovore> MilhousePunkRock: nvidia driver, not from repos..
<youknowwho> oh , i know is beta just trying, that's why i downloaded the livecd
<biovore> maybe, graphics adapter not support by that live cd..
<MilhousePunkRock> biovore: Do I have more than these two options? Getting the install script directly from the nvidia site or using that nasty envy thingy?
<biovore> MilhousePunkRock: I install from nvidia's site..
<youknowwho> i don't know much, but try envy
<biovore> you need to get the kernel sources and build-essential.. then run the installer...
<biovore> also you will need to kill X before running the nvidia installer
<youknowwho> with envy i would be a hell of a lot better than installing it from the nvidia site
<youknowwho> i've done it, envy's flawless on my system
<biovore> envy.. is that alberto's script?
<MilhousePunkRock> It does not look like envy lets me choose a particular version though...
<biovore> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<youknowwho> yes albertoo's script
<biovore> well I install using nvidia's install guide lines.. work great here..
<MilhousePunkRock> biovore: I've read that factoid, it scares me...
<youknowwho> of course, but if you need the latest nvidia driver you could use it at your own risk
<Alchera> envy works every time
<youknowwho> installing the nvidia driver in envy would automatically install the latest version
<biovore> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368 <-- basicly the same thing as envy does..
<biovore> I havn't used envy here.. so I can't tell you if it works or not..
<biovore> or what is does
<ardchoille> I installed nvidia drivers with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and it worked great on 11 machines.
<biovore> yup same here..
<youknowwho> i've done it the nvidia way, it was fun, but a little complicated
<Alchera> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<biovore> I don't know if I would call 5 cli commands complicated...
<youknowwho> i installed using the restricted driver manager, but i needed the latest version
<youknowwho> so that i could play wow the burning crusade, envy worked
<youknowwho> i know but for a begginer is difficult, not like envy or the restricted drivers manager
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I have the latest version from the repos right now, but it has a bug which gives me a pink screen in MythTV every now and then, 100.14.11 is supposed to not have it
<youknowwho> remember that he asked for the simplest way
<MilhousePunkRock> youknowwho: I have compiled stuff myself and have nearly two years of linux experience. But I prefer not to mess up the package management, or at least only as little as I have to...
<youknowwho> i took my chances because i have mandriva 2008 on another partition
<youknowwho> tho, in the begining i've installed the nvidia driver, back in 6.10
<youknowwho> with the nvidia instructions
<youknowwho> it's risky but not so much as automatic, it worked flawlessly on my michine
<se7en> where does the system log that you connected to the internet
<youknowwho> downloading another live cd of kde4 to try it, thank anyway
<benjamin> hi, does flash work on x86-64 maschines?
<youknowwho> sorry for my english, i'm from argentina
<benjamin> I did try to install the adobe flash plugin but there was an error message
<MilhousePunkRock> benjamin: Read the channel topic
<MilhousePunkRock> !flash | benjamin
<ubotu> benjamin: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<se7en> i would need to know when my box looses the internet connection and when its coming back online so i would need to know where this events are loged
<benjamin> ah thanks
<youknowwho> ok, bye everyone
<sd132> is kleansweep safe to use?
<ardchoille> !kleansweep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kleansweep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> sd132: Well, the bot doesn't post any warnings
<sd132> ardchoille: ok thanks
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<ardchoille> sd132: An example of a warning ^^
<ardchoille> sd132: That's not to say kleansweep is absolutely safe, there's no substitute for being careful.
<sd132> ardchoille: true
<fdoving> just after reading http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28631 i'd say it looks OK, i would be a little scared if i started using the 'orphaned files' option.. i belive i would stay away from that actually.
<sd132> just wondering if anyone has had problems  with itt
<ardchoille> sd132: I'm here quite a bit and have not heard anything bad about it
<sd132> ardchoille: ok  thanks again
<ardchoille> fdoving: Thanks for that link
<sd132> fdoving: thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> Ha, using the script from nvidia took about 2 minutes
<uwo> hi all - how do i reset kde4 settings (make all custom settings back to default)?
<se7en> why do i get ppermission denied on a watch /var/log/syslog command?
<ardchoille> se7en: Because of the permissions of that file, your user doesn't have permissions on that file unless you use sudo.
<se7en> no sudo watch /var/log/syslog same error
<ardchoille> Ah
<ardchoille> se7en: I get the same error
<ardchoille> Weird
<se7en> watch is the right command ????
<ardchoille> se7en: You could use: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ardchoille> In fact, that's what I would use
<se7en> yes i did ardchoille it's just weird that watch doesnt work
<ardchoille> Yeah
<llutz> se7en: watch needs a command to execute, so use: "watch tail /var/log/messages"  or besser ardchoiles advice
<llutz> better
<ardchoille> llutz: Ah, thanks for that
<se7en> ahhhhh thanks llutz
<ardchoille> That amkes sense
<se7en> are you german?
<llutz> i am
<se7en> :)
<ardchoille> se7en picked up on the "besser"
<llutz> a tired one, so excuse for typo
<se7en> kein problem :)
<jumpkic1> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jumpkic1> is there a howto for installing pulse audio on kubuntu/gutsy?
<Alchera> k.. my problem is a bugged kernel :P
<jussi01> hei all. im having an issue with my bcm 4312. i have followed the ndiswrapper instructions but no card is shown in network settings or ifconfig.
<Jack3> im getting an error when burning the dvd iso i downloaded, is there a way to verify it in windows?
<posingaspopular> Jack3: the md5 susms
<posingaspopular> check here http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<Jack3> thanks
<posingaspopular> no problem, good luck
<neville> Is it possible to start a seperate X session, without KDE running?
<neville> And, if so, is it possible to tack on commands to the end of that?
<senorpedro> hola the woodfairy
<senorpedro> !kde-4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<senorpedro> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<JayC> Can someone help me, my 320GB Hard drive is only showing up as 128GB in Gparted/qtparted it is unfromatted btw
<gyebro> finger kats
<neville> how can I start a seperate X session, without KDE running, and have a command like, say, wine /path/to/program/progname.exe tacked onto the end?
<dyson> Greets gents. any definative guide for setting up a Logitech mouse (to get buttons 4 & 5 working) .
<gyebro> Host/Kernel/OS "gyebro-desktop" running Linux 2.6.23.12-grsec i686 [ Unknown distro o_O ]
<gyebro> CPU Info       (1) AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+ 512 KB cache flags( sse3 nx lm svm ) clocked at [ 1000.000 MHz ]
<gyebro>                (2) AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+ 512 KB cache flags( sse3 nx lm svm ) clocked at [ 1000.000 MHz ]
<gyebro> Videocard      nVidia G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]  X.Org 1.3.0  [ 1024x768@85.0hz ]
<gyebro> Network cards  nVidia MCP61 Ethernet, at port: d480
<gyebro> Processes 37 | Uptime 3:17 | Memory 461.2/2027.0MB | HDD ATA SAMSUNG HD501LJ,ATA Maxtor 6Y120P0 Size 623GB (5%used) | GLX Renderer GeForce 7600 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW! | GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.07 | Client Konversation 1.0.1 | Infobash v3.01
<se7en__> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gyebro> ok, thanx
<lumprich> hi, is this a german channel?
<jpatrick> nein
<jpatrick> !de | lumprich
<ubotu> lumprich: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lumprich> ubotu: vielen Dank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vielen dank - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naught101> hehe
<mauri> someone know how to see the floppy icon in the dolphin menager
<se7en__> mauri: i guess system settings > bookmarks > add new bookmark > and than browse to floppy i cant test because i have none
<jumpkic1> so pulseaudio is NOT enabled on kubuntu hardy A2 eh?
<jumpkic1> despite what the press release for Ubuntu says
<jpatrick> jumpkic1: just because it's in ubuntu doesn't mean it's in kubuntu
<jpatrick> jumpkic1: ubuntu press release says new gnome, I don't see that in kubuntu anywhere
<jumpkic1> jpatrick: you don't think its perhaps a bit misleading that the second download link is for Kubuntu? ( http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha2#head-1b141d134159de0880483e58246a17d4834cfd10 )
<jpatrick> jumpkic1: read: "Some non-GNOME applications still need to be changed to output to pulse/esd by default and the volume control tools are still not integrated"
<jumpkic1> so kubuntu is not in scope, got it
<jumpkic1> I read that paragraph you quoted as meaning, most stuff works...
<jumpkic1> there are some things that don't
<jpatrick> jumpkic1: or kubuntu changes still need to be made, I dunno
<jumpkic1> jpatrick: neither do I...
<marc0s> hi
<jpatrick> !hi | marc0s
<ubotu> marc0s: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<marc0s> :)
<marc0s> i'm playing with the kde4 packages available for kubuntu gutsy and i'm having problems with kopete and the qca tls lib... but i have it installed ... do i need something more? or a not-deb-packaged version maybe?
<marc0s> exactly i have installed libqca2-2.0.0.3 libqca2-dev-2.0.0.3 (from ppa) and qca-tls-1.0.3build1
<nuxil> hi all
<nuxil> what do i need to do to get mp3 support ?
<nuxil> sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<nuxil> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nuxil> hmm
<nuxil> ARR.. adept sucks.
<jpatrick> nuxil: so.. fix i
<jpatrick> it*
<JayC> can someone assist me? My 320GB external USB drive is only showing up as 128gb in windows AND linux
<nuxil> with adept.. instrall onething.. break anothre thing
<nuxil> erm
<etfb> JayC: How's it formatted?  FAT32, EXT3, NTFS, ...?
<jpatrick> JayC: hmm, what does your BIOS show it as?
<nuxil> jpatrick, im trying to install mp3 support.
<nuxil> is  kubuntu-restricted-extras the right pak?
<jpatrick> nuxil: libxine1-ffmpeg should do that and the kubuntu-r-e too
<JayC> etfb: its not
<disturboresiduo> when i restart kubuntu all applicationts that aren't close are started automaticaly at new login. why
<disturboresiduo> ?
<jpatrick> disturboresiduo: KDE does that
<jpatrick> disturboresiduo: you have to close them before logging out
<etfb> JayC: ie it's a new disk?  In that case, formatting it for FAT32 is the way to go.  Let me see if I can find out how I did it.
<JayC> jpatrick, etfb, to also clarify it has nothing to do with bios new comp..everuything like that
<nuxil> but with  kubuntu-restricted-extras i tryed to dl some sun jave crap and broke adept.- well i ger error now and adept wount startup.. dpkg --configure -a didnt help
<JayC> etfb: its not formatted...absoloutely non-allocated
<disturboresiduo> thanks
<jpatrick> nuxil: tried just installing libxine2-ffmpeg?
<JayC> etfb: is there any command to "Fuck this disk" and wipe it fresh new no tables nothin?
<nuxil> jpatrick, jes. i try.. but adept wount let me cos kubuntu-r-e broke something.. and now nothing will install in adept.
<jpatrick> !pastebin | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> nuxil: please put the console error there
<nuxil> ok
<etfb> JayC: Try formatting it using mkfs.vfat and see if it will let you format all 320GB of it.  If it will, it was just a weirdness in the way it shows up to the bios.  IF it won't, it's broken and needs repair.
<jpatrick> JayC: install qtparted and format?
<JayC> etfb what do you mean try formatting it with mkfs.vfat
<etfb> jpatrick, JayC: yep, that'll work too.  I prefer to do things on the command line, but you're not losing any data so it doesn't matter either way really.
<jpatrick> JayC: make sure you format the right thing!
<etfb> JayC: What's your level of unix/linux expertise?  I don't want to talk triple-dutch if you're still working out how to spell "ls", but I don't want to be verbose if you're secretly Linus...
<nuxil> jpatrick,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49578/ its in norwegian tho
<JayC> etfb i would consider myself a power user
<jpatrick> nuxil: tried apt-get install -f
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> didnt help
<nuxil> same error
<nuxil> i even trued dpkg --configure -a
<jpatrick> nuxil: apt-get install sun-java6-bin?
<JayC> etfb: im honestly stumped by this one....it worked in windows...asked me to set partition table in windows i used the defaults and now its fucked
<nuxil> let me try
<jpatrick> !language | JayC
<etfb> JayC: OK, makes it easy.  The Linux commands for formatting disks are all mkfs.SOMETHING, where SOMETHING is the file system you want.
<ubotu> JayC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<etfb> JayC: (I recommend using the word "ruddocked" instead of the anglo-saxon verb.  It means the same thing.)
<JayC> etfb: arg give me a break...
<etfb> JayC: So mkfs.vfat will format it in vfat, which Windows/DOS calls FAT32.  LEt me check the syntax...
<nuxil> jpatrick, yes it looks like that pak is installing
<jpatrick> nuxil: yay
<nuxil> :)
<JayC> etfb: explained this a good 10x ive alredy formatted it fat...it just doesnt show up with 300gb
<nuxil> jpatrick, it looks ok now. kubuntu -r -e looks like its installing now. ;)
<jpatrick> nuxil: smashing. glad that's fixed
<etfb> Sorry - I only showed up at 22:45 my time, 12 minutes ago.  If you've been talking about this before, I missed it.
<nuxil> jpatrick, thanks for tha help :D
<jpatrick> nuxil: you're welcome
<etfb> Take me through what you did.  Start with taking the HD out of its plastic bag, spilling polystyrene all over the floor, and plugging it in...
<JayC> etfb: i dont want to sound like a record...but ill try to explain this best i can, I dont care about what its formatted ive tried formatting it evry which way tried to format it....tried everything i can i dont care how its formatted i dont care about what OS im using this is a noobish way of putting it but i just want to see 300gb there instead of 128gb
<etfb> OK - what hardware do you have to hand?  One machine dual-booting Kubuntu and Windows, or two machines running one OS each, or what?  Paint me a picture, here.
<JayC> etfb: I have a desktop with windows i have a laptop dualbooting vista(EVIL)\Kubuntu 7.10 - Hard drive is 3.5" in external enclosure
 * etfb keeps pressing the wrong keys, but is back now
<JayC> etfb: I have a desktop with windows i have a laptop dualbooting vista(EVIL)\Kubuntu 7.10 - Hard drive is 3.5" in external enclosure
<etfb> JayC: This would be easier in 1:1 chat.  Can you remember the IRC command to open a private chat?
<JayC> etfb: this channel does not allow 1:1
<Greenery> hwo to check version of wine using konsole?
<jpatrick> Greenery: wine -v ?
<johey> How can I make my kwallet passwordless, meaning that it will run in background without ever asking me for my password?
<Greenery> doesnt work
<jpatrick> JayC, etfb: /query, /msg ?
<funcrush> my password for root miss matched in KDE 4 (I upgraded from kde 3.5.8 to kde 4)
<funcrush> How can I fix this problem?
<jpatrick> funcrush: kdesudo is yet to be ported, use kdesudo <app>
<funcrush> jpatrick: Thank you:)
<JayC> etfb: i got your message but i cannot send msges back
<etfb> JayC: Meh.  Can't get it to work here either.  OK, we'll soldier on.
<jpatrick> JayC: you need to register
<diego> hi
<etfb> JayC: Ah, that'd be it.  Type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpreferredpassword
<JayC> etfb: it works just fine but i cant message u back and this is irritating
<funcrush> Is KDE4 request high graphic card?
<etfb> JayC: Never mind then.
<etfb> JayC: On your Windoze box, go to Administrative Tools.
<funcrush> I use Nvidia Geforce Fx.5500
<jpatrick> funcrush: should be fine
<etfb> JayC: I'll have to check where, but there's a disk management tool that will give a 100% definitive answer on the actual size and arrangement of your disk partitions.
<funcrush> jpatrick: But some effect of window are slow
<Ellojello> etfb: this is JayC did you get my message?
<etfb> JayC: (I'm just going to VPN into my work PC and remind myself where it is.  You did say WinXP on your desktop machine, didn't you?)
<jpatrick> etfb: s/JayC/Ellojello/
<jpatrick> funcrush: it's not finished yet
<funcrush> jpatrick: ah I see. thank you for answer:)
<Ellojello> etfb: This is JayC are you there?
<etfb> Ellojello: Yes I did.  That's you then, and not some evil interloper trying to groom me for internet porn or something?  (Can't be too careful, I'm a very attractive 38-year-old boy)
<bobdhicks> I have a dual boot laptop. I boot from a 250gb usb drive where grub and kubuntu reside. Is it possible to access the c drive on the laptop which has Windows Vista from within Kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> bobdhicks: it should be doable
<posingaspopular> i don't personally know how to do it though, sorry ;/
<bobdhicks> posingaspopular: Thank you for letting me know it possible. I know where to go to be taught how to do it I just didn't want to appear too stupid there. I'm prone to ask a lot of silly questions on my learning curve
<posingaspopular> silly questions are encouraged. you'll find that most linux people want to share their knowledge if people are willing to learn. my suggestion is to just ask in here again a bit later.
<posingaspopular> good luck though
<sigma_> how many people +- are actually involved in developing kubuntu?
<jpatrick> sigma_: depends, kubuntu team, or the whole ubuntu thing?
<sigma_> jpatrick: well how many for each?
<jpatrick> sigma_: well, in the end we're both the same
<sigma_> thats true i guess, so how many on average is it?
<jpatrick> sigma_: ~50 kubuntu devs
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Are they paid? They shold be :)
<ardchoille> *should
<jpatrick> ardchoille: hehe
<sigma_> i know u told me Riddell is paid
<posingaspopular> from my understanding, Canonical is moving towards paying more Kubuntu devs, but we'll see how that goes
<jpatrick> sigma_: you're free to join if you want
<posingaspopular> imho, they are a bit too tight with their wallets on the whole Kubuntu work
<sigma_> jpatrick: not the programming type im afraid, closest i get to that is web design, im better in implementations
<jpatrick> sigma_: there are several ways to help
<sigma_> canonical could break even if they really wanted to, they don't really have to make a profit
<sigma_> jpatrick: whats on offer? i've been looking for ways to help (since my business does rely on kubuntu and kde), ive applied to be the kde press officer for south africa, but what other ways besides programming can i help kubuntu?
<jpatrick> sigma_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<sigma_> documentation looks like the only thing, would do testing but dont have the bandwidth
<jpatrick> sigma_: sure packaging doesn't tickle your fancy? :)
<romunov> where in kubuntu can i install a printer?
<jpatrick> romunov: system settings -> Printer
<romunov> no, i don't have that
<romunov> that's why i ask
<jpatrick> I have it
<sigma_> jpatrick: do you need a good internet connection for that?
<romunov> any ideas what package in need to install?
<jpatrick> romunov: nop, I got it by default
<jpatrick> sigma_: kinda
<jpatrick> so does doc..
<romunov> seems a bit odd that printer is not incorporated (by default) here
<llutz> romunov: try kde-print, cups
<judgement> help please: kdm or gdm for kubuntu? i already installed ubuntu gnome and want to try something new,,,
<jpatrick> judgement: kdm
<judgement> ty! :)
<sigma_> jpatrick: why does doc need alot?
<jpatrick> sigma_: no, not as much, but downloading it, sending patches
<romunov> llutz: thanks, installing kdeprint worked
<sigma_> i see
<TimS> How can I find out my DVD drive speed?
<Abbas> can someone please tell me, how to alert users in Jabber chat rooms like this:
<Abbas> username:message
<khelll> how shall i know if the bluetooth is working or no??/
<llutz> khelll: sudo hcitool scan
<khelll> Device is not available: No such device
<llutz> hcitool dev
<khelll> llutz it gave me empty list
<khelll> it means my bluetooth is not working
<llutz> khelll: lsmod |grep blue
<khelll> bluetooth              57060  4 rfcomm,l2cap
<khelll> what does it suppose to mean?
<llutz> khelll: "dmesg|grep -i blue"   plz paste at pastbin, not here
<llutz> !pastebin | lh
<ubotu> lh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<llutz> khelll: ^^
<khelll> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49584/
<khelll> llutz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49584/
<llutz> khelll: bt seems to be loaded... sry no idea what's wrong then
<Tuiq> I've got a question, I'm using a Logitech diNovo system (keyboard and mouse, (+mediapad)) and I need to take off the stick and put it in again. Else, the keyboard and mouse wouldn't work. In BIOS and GRUB (and xp), it works fine, but kubuntu live-cd and this installed seems to have got problems with it. Any soulutions?
<denis__> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<denis__> hi
<denis__> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Tuiq> returned. Can anybody help me now with my problem, the bluetooth-thing, or is it impossible?
<alex_> Can anyone tell me, how i could change my bootmenu, that windows starts, if i change nothing?
<Jeroi> alex
<Jeroi> edit grub
<alex_> how?
<CheGuevara> ./boot/grub/menu.lst
<CheGuevara> change "default         0"
<llutz> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   set "default" to the win-entry, starts counting with "0"
<CheGuevara> to whichever number windows is
<CheGuevara> yeah :P
<llutz> so +1 for every "title" tag
<carnage__> hy all
<CheGuevara> hi
<alex_> ok, thank you...
<Tuiq> does the "Other operating system:"-entry count, too?
<llutz> iirc only "title"
<Tuiq> title		Other operating systems: <= :D
<llutz> then yes
<llutz> sry, don#t have that :)
<Tuiq> is anyone here who use a logitech desktop system?
<Jeroi> How do I make windows automatically the highlighted operationsystem on grub start when booting up?
<llutz> Jeroi: see above
<Jeroi> default?
<Jeroi> only default?
<Jeroi> nothing more?
<Jeroi> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<llutz> write a letter to your mother/gf/somewho if you want to do more
<Jeroi> # on /dev/hda1
<Jeroi> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Jeroi> root		(hd0,0)
<Jeroi> savedefault
<Jeroi> chainloader	+1
<Jeroi> after chainloader I write default?
<llutz> Jeroi: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst   set/change "default" to the win-entry, starts counting with "0"
<Jeroi> so?
<Jeroi> Default "0"
<Jeroi> loke that?
<Tuiq> Default with the ""?
<carnage__> no
<llutz> there's a default-entry in the upper part of the file , just change it
<llutz> Jeroi: add the number corresponding to the win-title entry
<Jeroi> that do not work
<Jeroi> linux kernel update breaks the number
<carnage__> it's pr0bably 5
<Jeroi> as it adds new boot up options before windows
<carnage__> or 4
<Tuiq> Here it was 4444
<Tuiq> -4440
<Jeroi> so If I know add 4 to that
<Tuiq> Stupid mediapad
<Jeroi> then next kernel update adds 2 operating systems more
<carnage__> man just put default 5
<Jeroi> that number will be then 6
<carnage__> no
<Jeroi> so I will need everytime change the number manually
<carnage__> 0 1 2 are kubuntu entrie
<carnage__> 3 is "other operating system"
<Jeroi> ?
<Jeroi> really?
<carnage__> 4 is Xp or Vista (in my conf)
<Tuiq> mine too.
<carnage__> yeap
<Jeroi> thanks
<carnage__> works>
<carnage__> ?
<carnage__> ?
<Tuiq> Does anyone know why I always have to take my USB Bluetooth Stick (or dongle) off and then put it in again only that I can use mouse and keyboard in kubuntu?
<Tuiq> (just say 'dunno' and I would be happy :I)
<carnage__> dunno
<llutz> Tuiq: be happy, dunno
<carnage__> I want to install Compiz in Kubuntu with XGL but when i install Xgl i get very small fonts? anyone installed Compiz with no problems ? Mind share?
<jhutchins_wk> !compiz | carnage__
<ubotu> carnage__: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<carnage__> thanks alot man
<yvan_> hi
<Jay-Oh-En> are there any video editing programs for linux like sony vegas?
<carnage__> there is Kino
<yvan_> how do I use a pen-drive connected to a ltsp client? I plugged it in and nothing happened...
<carnage__> Kino for video editing got that?
<yvan_> carnage, try the program. Maybe you like it...
<Jay-Oh-En> carnage__: ill try that out
<ukwiz> I am trying to install kubuntu 7.10 from cd, but it seems to hang at 82%4
<Tuiq> .oO(I'm not really happy now, but, okay.. thanks..)
<yvan_> ukwiz, in wich step is your installation?
<nosrednaekim> ukwiz: is it "scanning mirrors"?
<Jay-Oh-En> carnage__: i cant find that in the repositories
<ukwiz> 82% in apt-get.
<ukwiz> yes, scanning mirrors.
<yvan_> are you downloading from the net? Maybe your broadband limit is reached...
<carnage__> wait i will give you a link
<nosrednaekim> ukwiz: ok, well then let is continue for a while... if it does fail(or keep stalling).... pull out your network cable and restart the install
<Jay-Oh-En> ok carnage__
<ukwiz> there doesn't seem to be any feedback on what is going on
<carnage__> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t5.htm
<carnage__> there you go
<yvan_> is someone here familiar with ltsp under kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> thats thin client, right?
<yvan_> yes
<Jay-Oh-En> carnage__: ill try that
<nosrednaekim> yvan_: over at #edubuntu they are a bit more familiar with that I would think.
<yvan_> ok... See you later folks.
<carnage__> Jay-OH-En Kino it's in the repository
<yvan_> there isn't much tallk on #edubuntu ...
<Jay-Oh-En> carnage__: nope its called pivit
<Jay-Oh-En> anyways does anybody know any good games for linux
<Tuiq> Supertux!
<carnage__> tremulous
<yvan_> yeah, supertux is FUN
<carnage__> a good shooter
<carnage__> Nexuiz
<carnage__> shooter too
<ScottG> Alien Arena
<yvan_> dooom exists for linux...
<ukwiz> is ubiquity the installation process? top shows it continually at 100%
<nosrednaekim> Urban Terror
<Tuiq> I mean. I googled for my problem before I joined this channel, but everything I found about "bluetooth kubuntu OR linux diNovo logitech" was a few millions of reports about the great keyboards :[
<nosrednaekim> ukwiz: yeah, ubiquity is the installer
<ukwiz> nosrednaekim, is there anything that would show what is happening?
<okto> ukwiz: it happened to me bofore, i use a dirty hack by killing the apt-get process, it should continue the install
<hdevalence> I can't install kubuntu from the alternate cd ecause the installer either goes all funky and is messed up or it hangs at 33% of creating ext3 filesystem  and then says failed to create ext3 file system
<nosrednaekim> haha.... lots of people must have gotten computers for christmas... never seen this big of an influx of installer problems :D
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: can you install from the liveCD?
<hdevalence> nosrednaekim: I could, I suppose, but I want to set up encryption
<noname> nosrednaekim: I think tis is well for Kubuntu, or?
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: I THINK the liveCD installer now supports encryption... but i'mnot sure.
<TuxMan> I still cannot get KDE4 working!
<nosrednaekim> TuxMan: :(
<jpatrick> TuxMan: it is still in beta
<nosrednaekim> noname: I should think so :)
<hdevalence> nosrednaekim: I feel really stupid because I had a working kubuntu system and then decided to switch to debian and then it didn't work and I realized that I don't want to have to go around fixing alll the problems, so I switched back
<TuxMan> jpatrick: I know!
<noname> encryption ist afaik only in textbased installation standart.
<hdevalence> TuxMan: the people in #kde4-devel might be able to help
<TuxMan> OK
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: yeah...
<hdevalence> yeah, the way I have it is that I have a 25GB NTFS partition (so I can't do the guided encryption option), then a 255MB /boot ext3 partition, then a 95GB encrypted volume
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: and its failing on the encrypted ext3... hmm. And I suppose you can't "preformat" because its encrypted.?
<hdevalence> but you can only do one patition per encrypted volume so in order to have swap I need to set up LVM or have two encryped volumes but if I set up LVM I get the failed to create filesystem error , if I have two encryped volumes the install crashes
<TuxMan> AH! #kde4-devel says they can't help me just because its Kubuntu! ****
<TuxMan> mimimimimimimimimimimimi'
<nosrednaekim> what?
<hdevalence> it crashes on the 'configure encrypted volumes' bit
<TuxMan> btw, how do i get iceweasel?
<TuxMan> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<TuxMan> ah!
<TuxMan> thank you, BOT!
<hdevalence> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nosrednaekim> TuxMan: maybe because its RC2.... which is a bit old.
<TuxMan> so.. RC3 is out? lol kiddin
<nosrednaekim> well, they are all busy over there with SVN.
<nosrednaekim> RC2 is the stone age to them ;)
<TuxMan> Oog Agg
<TuxMan> me eat jaguar!
<TuxMan> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<TuxMan> curse the GNOMEs =P
<hdevalence> i notice that kubuntu has been rather stagnant of late b/c everyone is working on KDE4
<TuxMan> I started with reg Gutsy Ubuntu, but when I converted it to Kubuntu I had to purge like 1,000 packages
<hdevalence> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<TuxMan> hm
<Tuiq> oh. I may know why my keyboard won't work. I think the dongle is broken, but why can windows it use then without stick out-stick in?
<hdevalence> also, if I have 2GB of RAM, do I need swap space?
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: yes
<nosrednaekim> you should ALWAYS put in swap.
<nosrednaekim> its handy for other things (like suspend to disk)
<Pici> (when that works)
<nosrednaekim> :D
<hdevalence> nosrednaekim: that's what I thought, it's just that the installer seems to not like multiple encrypted volumes
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: hrm.... why do you have to encrypt it? you can encrypt individual files.
<TuxMan> heehee makin pure KDE
<TuxMan> pureKDE is awesome
<hdevalence> nosrednaekim: it's easier to encrypt everything
<nosrednaekim> is it ? ;)
<hdevalence> nosrednaekim: also, if my laptop is stolen, they can't read any data from it
<TimS> How come I cant change the icon for my K750i phone? It shows what looks like an Ipod which isnt on the setting anywhere
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: ah..yeah, true.
<nosrednaekim> maybe your CD is bad (if it worked for you before)
<pawan_> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey pawan_
<khaije1> is there such a thing as raid 3, or did i conveniently imagine that?
<pawan_> whats up
<nosrednaekim> there probably is...
<nosrednaekim> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nosrednaekim> pawan_: did you have a problem?
<pawan_> no
<pawan_> why
<nosrednaekim> most people who come here have problems :D
<hdevalence> nosrednaekim: also if more people encrypted their data we wouldn't have so many stories about 5 million people's account data leaked.. etc.
<pawan_> how to update konversation
<nosrednaekim> true true...
<hdevalence> any ideas on why the installer would not be able to create a filesystem?
<sigma_> why do gtk apps have to be so slow in kubuntu>
<sigma_> ?
<nosrednaekim> pawan_: there is probably not a new version of konversation out.
<TuxMan> Oompa loompa doompa dee doo
<hdevalence> it also gives me: i/o error during read on /dev/sda
<pawan_> but the site say there is one
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: because.... gtk apps are ALWAYS slow ;)
<nosrednaekim> pawan_: konversation site?
<pawan_> yes
 * hdevalence detects fanboyism
 * nosrednaekim slaps it in hdevalence's face
<pawan_> http://konversation.kde.org/
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: is it like that in gnome as well?
<nosrednaekim> pawan_: its probably not in the repositories.
<sigma_> is there any decent kde substitute for gimp (feature wise)?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: i'm really just kidding (kinda) I don't like gtk apps as a rule (synaptic is an exception)
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: krita might do what you want.
<Jucato> pawan_: there is no new version out yet
<Jucato> the latest *released* version is still 1.0.1
<pawan_> i am using 1.0.1
<sigma_> its lagging a bit too much for my liking. at least my firefox ported browser doesnt lag that much
 * nosrednaekim tries to remember what "merry Christmas" was in Filipino
<pawan_> but there is 1.1 release
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: Maligayang Pasko :)
<nosrednaekim> with a capital K XD
<Jucato> pawan_: where?
<stamen> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey stamen
<stamen> how to fix this http://pastebin.com/d6e78f62f
<stamen> and marry christmass to all
<stamen> why the pipe is broken
<Jucato> pawan_: reread it "what we're currently working on is a last release for KDE 3.5, Konversation 1.1".. "working on" means "not yet released", "in progress", etc.
<white_eagle> |
<pawan_> ya
<jpatrick> stamen: did you remove the older kde4 packages?
<pawan_> ur right sorry
<nosrednaekim> stamen: uninstall ALL  previous kde4 packages.
<stamen> I think I have removed them
<stamen> how to check
<nosrednaekim> stamen: "kde4multimedia-data" apparently hasn't.
<stamen> so I have to remove it?
<nosrednaekim> stamen: just search for "3.96" for version
<nosrednaekim> and remove all packages that have that version #
<nosrednaekim> yes
<stamen> as I understand, I have to remove my older KDE or?
<nosrednaekim> no, you do not need to remove kde3
<Jeroi> My biggest wantings fro dolphin: image resizer
<Jucato> stamen: no. only older *kde4*
<stamen> ok
<Jucato> Jeroi: which one do you mean?
<Jeroi> my biggest wanting for konversation: middlebutton suport fot hotkey
<stamen> so I have to remove kde4multimedia-data
<Jeroi> mouse suport for hotkeys
<jpatrick> stamen: or do: sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu5~gutsy1~ppa3_all.deb
<Jeroi> Jucato: slecet images, right click->modify->resize image(s)
<Jeroi> then type resolution value and dolphin resizes images automatically
<stamen> jpatrick: it worked with forcing
<stamen> thank you
<Jeroi> I often take images with digicam
<Jeroi> Then I dl the pictures into folder
<jpatrick> stamen: do sudo apt-get autoclean later
<Jeroi> And would want to lower their resolution into 1024*768
<stamen> ок
<Jucato> that works in Konqueror?
<Jeroi> sorry again for puncutation
<Jeroi> no
<Jeroi> that neither
 * Jucato shrugs
<Jeroi> for gnome there is nautililus image resizer plugin context menu
<Jeroi> but for dolphin there is not any
<Jeroi> or for kde
<hdevalence> Jeroi: I think digikam does that
<Jeroi> plugin for dolphin?
<Jeroi> I dont want to use any softawre
<Jeroi> I want context menu to dolphin, that there is image resize
<Jeroi> but I cant get all what I want tho, it seems
<sigma_> i just installed firefox (from a deb package), when i click run command and type in firefox it says "KDEInit Could Not Launch /home/sigma/.firefox/firefox/"
<sigma_> but firefox isnt even installed there
<sigma_> how do i tell it to stop looking there?
<Jeroi> did you try opening firefox from kde?
<Jeroi> k-menu?
<khelll>  is there a way that i can connect my cell phone to my laptop?
<sigma_> Jeroi: its not on the K-Menu
<Jucato> Jeroi: search through Konqueror Service Menus in www.kde-apps.org
<Jucato> sigma_: how did you install Firefox?
<sigma_> even so the K-Menu would link to the same command
<sigma_> Jucato: downloaded the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> Jeroi: some Konqueror servicemenus could work in Dolphin
<Jucato> (but not all)
<Jucato> sigma_: hm...
<Jucato> sigma_: when you run firefox from Konsole (command line) does it give that same error?
<Jeroi> ?
<sigma_> Jucato: ok amazingly that opened up firefox
<jhutchins_wk> khelll: What kind of connection do you want?  It may mount as a USB storage device; if you want to sync contacts I think you manage that from kdepim.
<Jucato> strange..
<waltercool_eee> hi there, someone know a good app for record webcam video?
<Tuiq> if I post my dmesg, can that help you to help me with my bluetooth-problem..?
<Jeroi> how I install *.sh files?
<trappist> Jeroi: you run them.  try sudo sh filename.sh
<Jeroi> root@Jeroi:~/mount-iso-0.9.1# sh install.sh
<Jeroi> install.sh: 146: function: not found
<Jeroi> Couldn't find !
<Jeroi> Type the full path here or press "Ctrl+C" to abort:
<Pici> Jeroi: use bash, not sh.
<Pici> Jeroi: so bash install.sh
<Jucato> bash: so: command not found
 * Jucato runs away :P
 * Pici chases Jucato 
<Jucato> noooo!
<Jeroi> have to make cdemu
<Jeroi> in order to get image mounter to kde
<Jeroi> because binary packagers are i386 only
<Jeroi> How do I make deb packages?
<Jeroi> If I want to make working builds for amd64 when project dont have binary for amd64?
<llutz> Jeroi: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<TuxMan> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Jeroi> thanks
<Jeroi> hmm
<Jeroi> what happens if I install gnome-common?
<Jeroi> does it install gnome then?
<TuxMan> it tries to install the whole gnome.
<Jeroi> this program autogen.sh wants to have gnome-common installed
<dhq> is there anyone here with a DELL XPS
<dhq> could anyone suggest me a best laptop to run linux
<bazhang> thinkpad
<Che> one that has most intel components :P
<Che> *mostly
<dhq> bazhang well DELL HP tOSHIBA SONY VIAO
<bazhang> dhq: what Che says
<Jeroi> hey
<Jeroi> I need some gnome user to compile this thingy
<llutz> dhq: skip vaio :(
<Jeroi> is there way to repackage x386 package into x364?
<Che> huh
<jpatrick> Jeroi: aren't they the same? (-ish)
<Che> whats x364 :P
<Jeroi> a64
<Jeroi> x64
<Jeroi> x86
<Jeroi> amd64
<Jeroi> intel32
<Che> Jeroi: you need the src deb
<Jeroi> I have dl'ed svn
<Jeroi> but it's autogen.sh needs gnome-common
<Pici> What program?
<Jeroi> cdemu
<waltercool_eee> exist a good method for record video and audio of a webcam??
<Jeroi> cdemulator
<Jeroi> I guess
<Jeroi> you can mount iso, cue, nrg files with easy rightklick contextmenu
<Jeroi> same like daemon tools in windows
<BluesKaj> Jeroi, you can run some 3 bit apps on amd 64 , which I have as well, by installing ia32-libs pkgs in adept or synaptic
<BluesKaj> err 32 bit apps that is
<Jeroi> I have that
<BluesKaj> Jeroi, there ia32bit apps for java and kde
<Jeroi> package installer says not correct architehcture
<Jeroi> but it is kinda stupid, that kde context menu plugin, needs gnome components for svn version building
<hdevalence_> I can't seem to launch any applications
<hdevalence_> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<hdevalence_> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<hdevalence_> konqueror: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<llutz> hdevalence_: stop trying it to start as root
<Che> or at least use kdesu :P
<_hdevalence> and irssi keeps freezing
<Joti> hello all :)
<Joti> i've got some small question - did anyone try to update gutsy with the most current drivers from nvidia.com for geforce cards?
<mot_> how do you install login screen themes?
<spawn57> you have the theme manager installed?
<mot_> spawn57,  i dunno
<mot_> i changed my splash screen already
<mot_> but not the login screen
<mot_> what theme manager?
<spawn57> use adept to install kdmtheme
<mot_> then where does it appear in kcontrol?
<spawn57> appearance I think
<mot_> thanks
<spawn57> oops nope, system administrator
<spawn57> administration
<BluesKaj> mot, system settings/login manager
<Jeroi> configure.ac:56: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_SDL
<Jeroi> what lib I miss?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. theres a dozen SDL-Dev type libs.  You are compiling from source?
<Dr_willis> normally ./configure gives a differetn message when you are missing a lib.
<TimS> Jucato: Do you have any idea why my phone (k750i) shows an Ipod as its icon and it wont change no matter what it is set to.
<Dr_willis> I have wonderd how kde decides what icons to use for removeable media like that.
<Jucato> TimS: ipod icon = no idea. charging = no idea either, but it doesn't matter much what icon is used. what's more important is how the system sees it
<Dr_willis> it gets my SD card right, and the Other media cards. :)
<Dr_willis> which suprised me.
<Jucato> mimetypes?
 * Jucato shrugs...
<TimS> it gets my memory stick right
<Jeroi> autogen.sh: line 8: gtkdocize: command not found
<Jeroi> hmm what lib I miss now?
<Lynoure> Jeroi: not a lib... gtk-doc-tools
<Jeroi> thanks
<Dr_willis> !find gtkdocize
<ubotu> File gtkdocize found in gtk-doc-tools
<TimS> Jucato: It calls it mime-type camera, as it is essentialy a memory card, but the picture is an ipod, is it possible an application like amarok is interfearing and changing the icon?
<mario> ho effettuato al connessione con kppp, ma konqueror non naviga, c,é qualcuno che sa dirmi perchè?
<maybeway36> when you plug an ipod into windows, it says its a camera
<Jucato> !it | mario
<ubotu> mario: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mario> I start kppp, but konqueror don't work. Is there someone that tell me why?
<Dr_willis> clarify 'dont work'
<bazhang> or see !doesntwork
<maybeway36> what are the other KMenus for KDE3 called?
<Dr_willis> and as for kppp.. You mean to say you are using a dial up account, using kppp, and the web browsing feature of konqueror is not going to web sites?
<maybeway36> i want to try one out
<Dr_willis> if so.. do other browsers work?
<Dr_willis> well bbl.. take care.
<Jucato> maybeway36: kbfx, tasty menu, kickoff (the one from suse)
<maybeway36> Jucato: thanks
<Jeroi> libsysfs
<Jeroi> what I miss?
<Jeroi> what package do I need to install?
<tekstacy> What command do I use to check the physical health of a hdd?
<Jeroi> I manged to build libmirage
<Jeroi> but now cdemu-daemon configure says:
<Jeroi> checking sysfs/libsysfs.h usability... no
<Jeroi> checking sysfs/libsysfs.h presence... no
<Jeroi> checking for sysfs/libsysfs.h... no
<Jeroi> configure: error: can not find libsysfs headers
<hdevalence> My sound doesn't work
<Jeroi> hdevalence
<Jeroi> enable your sound: kmix
<hdevalence> Jeroi: it is enabled
<tekstacy> Go to the sound system tab in kcontrol and check that it is enabled and the hardware is set right
<hdevalence> it is enabled and the hw is set on autodetect
<tekstacy> What kind of sound system?
<hdevalence> tekstacy: what do you mean?
<tekstacy> What kind of computer are you using?
<hdevalence> Inspiron 1420. The sound card worked on a previous kubuntu install (7.10)
<CheGuevara> hdevalence: you running the .24 kernel?
<tekstacy> If it worked in 7.10, I have no idea why it wouldn't now. Sorry.
<hdevalence> CheGuevara: I'm running 2.6.22-14
<CheGuevara> hmm weird
<CheGuevara> i would understand why it don't work under .24
 * hdevalence is upset that apt-get update wants to download 208MB of files
<CheGuevara> thats not that much :P
<hdevalence> it'll take like 20mins
<llutz> 80secs
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". Any idea?
<Jeroi> omg
<Jeroi> I did build cdemu
<Jeroi> ahahaha
<Jeroi> damn I'm goog
<Jeroi> for amd64
<Jeroi> man that needed alot of libs
<CheGuevara> dm: nvidia video car?
<tucci> i'm trying to share a folder on my lan, with one of my roommates Macs - I think it's all set up, but the other computer isn't seeing it - anyone have any hints?
<_gtt_> tucci: NFS or samba?
<tucci> gtt: nfs
<effie_jayx> installing kde icon themes... is fun...
<effie_jayx> I could get drunk If I keep following instructions like these...
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> what instructions?
<effie_jayx> 4. open a terminal there, 5. run ./buildset, 6. get a beer
<Jucato> blame the icon theme maker :)
<effie_jayx> Jucato: I love browsing kde-look.org... and If I install 18 themes... I'll be drunk as hell :D
<Jucato> installing a normal/sane icon theme on kde is easy :)
<effie_jayx> Jucato:  theses are hard to find... in kde-look.org they have got a mess...
<Jucato> kde-look is a mess :)
<effie_jayx> Jucato:  good stuff but I just cannot tell the tar.bz2 from the tar.gz or other untill I start downloading...
<effie_jayx> Jucato: ahhhwww I see...
<effie_jayx> Jucato:  I do not complaing about the instructions.. though
<effie_jayx> I may have to run to the licor store...
<effie_jayx> :D
<Jucato> .tar.gz or .tar.bz2, it doesn't matter. it's what's inside that will make it easy or hard to install the theme
<Jucato> normal icon themes don't involve doing anything on the command line or even extracting the contents of the tarball
<Jucato> oh well... bed :)
<sigma_123> i like tar.bz2 .its nice and compressed
<nosrednaekim> bye Jucato
<Cugel> d1c
<dm> CheGuevara: [webcam] No, it's an ATI card.
<hdevalence> hey, anybody know where I could obtain a gutsy libdvdcss2 for amd64?
<dm> hdevalence: medibuntu
<hdevalence> dm: i thought medibuntu only worked for feisty &earlier
<Jucato> you'll have to check with them. they might have packages
<Jucato> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: it really doesn't matter, just find the individual .deb
<sigma_123> it does work on gutsy
<sigma_123> anyone here tried kubuntu on a eee pc yet?
<bazhang> yup
<sigma_123> how does it perform?
<nosrednaekim> anyone tried KDE4 on a eeepc?
<bazhang> well, but no wireless
<frojnd> Hello there: is there any tool for recovering dvds ? like thisone for wins: http://www.softplatz.com/Soft/Utilities/Backup/Recovery-Toolbox-for-CD-Free
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: There's a clip somewhere - one moment.
<bazhang> join #eeepc
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: http://www.jespersaur.com/drupal/node/36
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: can't you use ndiswrapper with the windows driver?
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: sure :}
<Jeroi> omg it dont work
<Jeroi> after making 4 makes
<Jeroi> I got every libs builded amd64, still it made context menu only to desktop
<Jeroi> lol
<Jeroi> any other context menus do not work
<sigma_123> bazhang: shouldnt da wireless work if it works on da xandros that comes with it?
<tucci> i'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but it fails partway through, seemingly unable to connect to Medibuntu (my internet connection is working fine though) anyone able to help?
<frojnd> anyone know any recovery tool for recovering DVDs on linux platform ?
<tucci> tucci: to clarify, I'm apparently getting 404 errors when connecting to medibuntu
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: proprietary kernel module
<bazhang> sigma_123: they use this weird atheros_swan card so ndiswrapper is the only way last I checked sorry for the offtopic
<nosrednaekim> tucci: "sudo apt-get update"
<sigma_123> ah i see. so wats da point?
<sigma_123> i thought it was a fully oss laptop
<tucci> nosrednaekim: same thing, 404 errors with medibuntu
<sigma_123> bazhang: what fps does it giv u in glxgears?
<nosrednaekim> tucci: well, when you are upgrading. its advized to remove all extra repositories
<bazhang> sigma_123: tried it, but not with all the effects--just the live cd
<tucci> nosrednaekim: oh it's not necessary at all? let me try that
<al3x4ndr3>  where can i get the Gutsy repostory which contain Strigi 0.5.7?
<Stargazers> Hi.
<Stargazers> Can someone help me with KDE4 installation?
<stdin> al3x4ndr3: either use the PPA repository from the RC2 announcement or use gutsy-backports
 * Tm_T slaps Stargazers 
<nosrednaekim> Stargazers: sure... did you read the wiki already?
<Tm_T> Stargazers: please don't make metaquestions
<al3x4ndr3> ok thanks :)
<Tm_T> !helpme | Stargazers
<ubotu> Stargazers: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Stargazers> nosrednaekim: Well.. Let me see. Have to switch back to graphical.
<limac> does anyone here know a good blender tutorial  ( video) for face modelling)
<Stargazers> Tm_T: Ok ok :)
<tucci> nosrednaekim: thanks, appears to be workin
<nosrednaekim> tucci: cool
<Tm_T> Stargazers: btw if you like, I have some time today, jabber etc ->
<Stargazers> Tm_T: Actuallu, I was looking for you.
<Tm_T> I knew it
<Stargazers> Tm_T: Ok, come to MSN. I have forgot (or someone has hacked) my password in jabber,
<Tm_T> meh
<Stargazers> MSN?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> ->
<Stargazers> GG.
<BluesKaj> suomalainens ! : )
<Stargazers> BluesKaj: Hmm?
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<hdevalence> I'm having problems with the mounthelper
<BluesKaj> hehe, just kidding the finlanders
<hdevalence> umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0
<Stargazers> BluesKaj: Ok :P
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: are you in admin mode?
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: wait, the mount helper in system settings?
<nosrednaekim> or the unmounter that you get when you rightclick on a device....
<hdevalence> when i push the eject button on the cdrom drive
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: ah... how did you mount the device? "sudo mount...."?
<hdevalence> the cd was in the drive when I booted
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: ah.... ok do "sudo umount /media/cdrom0"
<nosrednaekim> apparently your Fstab mounts the CD by default... and in root mode <_<
<stdin> shouldn't if it has "user" in the options
<stdin> and "noauto" ofcourse
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<BluesKaj> dm, does the webcam driver show up in system settings/monitor & display/hardware? You may have to use admin mode to see the driver being used .
<dm> BluesKaj: `lsmod` tells me it's there and uses videodev which uses v4l2_common ...
<kye> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu one is KDE and the other is GNOME?
<jpatrick> kye: yep
<kye> i just installed the kubuntu desktop and i like it.. kind of makes a lot of mess since i had ubuntu so im going to do a fresh install now..
<jpatrick> so you want just kde?
<kye> what does it mean by supported until 2008?
<kye> they will not making updates for it in 2008?
<jpatrick> updates and security things
<kye> wanted that make it rootable if they stopped?
<kye> wouldnt*
<jpatrick> rootable?
<kye> people coming up with root kits to root a unsecured ubuntu server since there are no more updates?
<kye> im just trying to understand why they would stop making security updates
<jpatrick> kye: you can support something forever
<sebix> anybody speak in spanish
<sebix> ???
<pag> !es | sebix
<ubotu> sebix: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kye> jpatrick, so after 2008 will they release another kubuntu with more support?
<sebix> this node not run
<kye> Im using ubuntu but i installed the kubuntu desktop
<jpatrick> kye: yeah, you can upgrade to the next version whose support expires at a later daate
<jpatrick> sebix: /join #kubuntu-es
<kye> since i did that im having to reinstall everytthing like compiz-fusion
<kye> so i might as well just format to kubuntu
<kye> thank you very much, jpatrick!
<jpatrick> kye: no problem...
<pag> kye, actually you can just remove ubuntu-desktop packages and have "clean" install without reinstallation of Kubuntu. see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde for more info ;)
<kye> pag.. ty
<kye> pag so that means i will still be running ubuntu 7.10 which is supported until 2010 i believe but will be using pure KDE
<jpatrick> !purekde | kye
<ubotu> kye: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<pag> kye, you will be running a system, that is identical (assuming you havenät made any changes) to the system you'd get by installing Kubuntu 7.10 from a cd
<pag> haven't I mean ;P
<wers> how do i delete search history in konqueror?
<pag> wers, like.. in google?
<wers> yes pag
<jpatrick> wers: F9->History thing -> clear history
<pag> wers, right click on a entry field (where you type your searches) and choose "clear history"
<wers> coooooooool
<wers> thanks pag
<wers> jpatrick, i changed my F9 hotkey
<jpatrick> aha
<wers> what's supposed to come out?
<jpatrick> the left sidebar
<wers> ooooh
<wers> coool
<wers> thanks :)
<kye> pag, thank you! and you as well jpatrick!
<pag> np :)
<wers> kye, having the same problem?
<wers> hehe
<Shadz> hiyas
<Shadz> Merry Xmas :-)
<Shadz> my friend needs to repair her comp... so I don't have time to really search..
<Shadz> does Kubuntu now support writing NTFS?
<pag> Shadz, it does. I'm not sure, if it does so by default though
<kye> Shadz,? dont you just mount the ntfs driver
<Shadz> if not.. is it possible to install the Linux-NTFS files into it?
<kye> Shadz, i mount my XP partition all the time
<Shadz> well, i was using K6.04
<kye> edit fstab
<stdin> it does as long as you mount as "ntfs-3g" not "ntfs"
<Shadz> and before, it can only read
<Shadz> oh?
<stdin> ntfs-3d is the driver with write support
<Shadz> what version of Kubuntu is that from?
<Shadz> i don't remember seeing that
<stdin> it's installed by default from feisty on
<Shadz> serious?!?!
<Shadz> and I've never noticed it?!
<Shadz> ....
 * Shadz kicks himself
<pag> stdin, it is? :O (personally I haven't noticed it, but it's just me :D )
<TheGateKeeper> ntfs-3g
<stdin> pag: yeah, it's a recommends of ubuntu-standard
<Shadz> ooo
<Shadz> so you just mount as usual, just as NTFS-3g, instead of the normal NTFS that I'm used to?
<stdin> basically, yeah
<stdin> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stdin> that has some examples
<stdin> erm, it *did* anyway
<effie_jayx> hey all .. I played a flash video on firefox, I closed firefox and now amarok won't play .. It read audio device unavailable
<stdin> you can install "ntfs-config" for a gui for it (it's GTK+ but it works)
<Shadz> oo
<Shadz> cool
<Shadz> so Kubuntu 7.04+ is also NTFS-3g compatible yes?
<Shadz> I do prefer Kubuntu to Ubuntu :-P
<stdin> yeah, ubuntu-standard is installed on all ubuntu variants
<Shadz> woohoo!
<stdin> effie_jayx: see if you can find what's blocking it with "lsof |grep /dev/dsp"
<Shadz> thanks stdin, gatekeeper
<trappist> or just lsof /dev/dsp
<stdin> I don't know why, but sometimes that doesn't show the thing that's blocking it, but grep does...
<effie_jayx> no output
<stdin> try restarting amarok, I don't know if it will try to open the audio device again if it was blocked
<trappist> also next time you buy a sound card, get one that does hardware mixing, like an audigy, and this won't be an issue
<effie_jayx> stdin: I have restarted amarok
<effie_jayx> I get the smae error
<effie_jayx> trappist: not much option when It comes in a laptop ;)
<trappist> true :)
<trappist> effie_jayx: ps aux | grep arts
<padey> does anyone know how to get the old kde 2 icons for kubuntu 7.1?
<awarring> when i start kubuntu, my network connection doesn't work. To fix it i go to System Settings->Network Settings->Network Connections, and disable eth0 and then re-enable eth0.....does anyone know why i have to do this everytime my system boots?
<Tm_T> padey: you mean hicolor or what?
<effie_jayx> trappist: valles   31366  0.0  0.9  64556  8236 ?        Sl   08:22   0:05 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -martsmessage -l 3 -f
<trappist> awarring: can you pastebin you /etc/network/interfaces?
<trappist> effie_jayx: try killing it, then restarting it
<padey> I'm not sure, I was a gnome user until recently :P
<pete__> so i've heard all these things about linux being SO stable, but since I installated it last night i get constant notifications saying nsplugin viewer has crashed
<effie_jayx> effie_jayx: killall ??? arts
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: yes
<trappist> pete__: linux is stable.  not all software written for linux is automatically stable.
<pete__> i cant even open konquerer or konverstaion without kubuntu crashing
<pete__> well, i figured progs stocked wqith it would be somewhat stable
<pete__> and when i try to use the add programs app, it crashes as well
<pete__> so i have to manually install every package
<Banana_Joe> hello :) i have got 1 question. how to remove the Workspace switcher in the panel? i dont need it there ;)
<trappist> pete__: for most people, they are.  sounds like you've got something "up" with your system.
<effie_jayx> no
<effie_jayx> it doesn't do it
<trappist> Banana_Joe: should be able to right-click it
<pete__> um,. its dual booted with xp, xp runs great
<sigma_123> it is stable. actually more so than windows
<effie_jayx> I killall artsd
<trappist> effie_jayx: same error?
<Cannoli> what does this error mean in fdisk
<pete__> hmmmm
<Cannoli> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<effie_jayx> trappist: yes
<pete__> xp runs circle around kubuntu on my system
<trappist> effie_jayx: and what was that error again? (I wasn't paying attention when this came up)
<Pici> pete__: Do you get an error when things crash?
<Banana_Joe> trappist: no i try it but i wont get away. there is no option for it
<pete__> yeah, nsplugin viewer has crashed
<effie_jayx> trappist: Audio output unavailable : Device busy... in amarok...
<pete__> it happened just now while i was typing, lol
<BluesKaj> pete__,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pete__> and that will install kubuntu again?
<BluesKaj> just the desktop
<trappist> pete__: have you updated the flash player?
<pete__> yeah
<trappist> pete__: I see your bug on launchpad.
<trappist> pete__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nspluginwrapper/+bug/174343
<trappist> pete__: the new flash plugin is incompatible with konqueror
<pete__> how can i uninstall it?
<trappist> looks like there's a patch available to fix it.  see the bug.
<sigma_123> well theres da problem right there
<pete__> ty
<trappist> you'd have to rebuild some stuff though.
<sigma_123> just use da older version
<pete__> it looks like it
<trappist> pete__: you can get rid of your libflashplayer.so and replace it with an older one in the mean time
<pete__> im not real familiar with linux, i thought ubuntu was easy to install/uninstall programs
<effie_jayx> trappist: looks like a reboot can do...
<pete__> i could've just installed slackware, haha
<effie_jayx> I can't reboot now... I am in the middle of compiling... thanks anyway
<trappist> pete__: for the most part, yeah.  but you get into dangerous territory when you install software without using the official software repos (like by upgrading flash :))
<effie_jayx> pete__: slack current is an option ...
<pete__> yeah, konquerer prompted me for the install
<effie_jayx> pete__:  use firefox...
<pete__> see, i want firefox, but it wont install
<pete__> and i cant use apt get to install it
<Pici> Error?
<trappist> pete__: why?  it should already be installed, actually
<pete__> it isnt
<pete__> package firefox has no installation candidtae or something
<jussi01> pete__: have you updated
<pete__> ?
<jussi01> sudo apt-get update
<pete__> thanks
<awarring> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49615/
<pete__> hmmmm 1b of updates, lol
<awarring> trappist: sorry for the delay
<jussi01> pete__: also, do you have the universe repo enabled?
<trappist> awarring: you need a line that says 'auto eth0'
<awarring> ah
<pete__> i havent disabled anything
<Pici> !rootirc | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<awarring> trappist: can it go anywhere?
<intelikey> Pici tov
<BluesKaj> !repositories | pete__
<ubotu> pete__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jussi01> pete__: just check anyway ;)
<pete__> where shall i check?
<trappist> awarring: put it above the 'iface eth0...' line
<awarring> thanks trappist!!
<pete__> therre was an error downloading updates
<pete__> @#$#!
<pete__> heh
<jussi01> pete__: error?
<jpatrick> !paste | pete__
<pete__> i was using adept to get mozilla firefox
<ubotu> pete__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> pete__: it helps immensely if when you have an error you tell us exactly what it is - we dont have crystal balls ;)
<pete__> im working on it
<jussi01> :)
<pete__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49617/
<pete__> thats my update error
<pete__> ive got a myriad of errors i could post
<pag> !aptfix | pete__
<ubotu> pete__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> pete__: just close adept first
<pete__> adept is closed
<jussi01> pete__: run the command fromthe bot first
<jussi01> ;)
<intelikey> don't you wish all issues were that simple...
<pag> intelikey, I wish there woudn't be those isuues either ;)
<SirChas1> umm, question, has anyone had problems with their mute not working in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> SirChas1: sure some does
<intelikey> pag this channel would then evaporate
<BluesKaj> pete__, open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the kubuntu software tab, check all the boxes "X",m same goes for the third party software tab, close and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update" . Now you have more sources for applications other then the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<pete__> k
<Tm_T> IRSeekBot: ping
<intelikey> lots of lag   heh
<intelikey> or maybe he's down ...
<pete__> so, is there an easy way to install firefox?
<intelikey> apt-get install firefox ?
<intelikey> did they change the name like they did gaim ?
<pete__> nope, it works now
<pete__> whats gaim
<pete__> gaim's name now?
<intelikey> pidgon
<pete__> ah
<jussi01> pete__: have you tried kopete?
<_gtt_> pidgin
<intelikey> i
<pete__> yeah, its alright
<BluesKaj> pete__, you can install firefox with adept
<pete__> im in the process of installing it now
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<pete__> you guys are great help, firefox hasn't crashed yet ;)
<jussi01> :)
<intelikey> just enable all the "plugin crap" and it will  :)
<intelikey> ooops.  /me is showing his colours again.
<pete__> hah
<pete__> so, no one uses bitchx anymore?
<pete__> heh
<pete__> its been a while since ive used linux
<_gtt_> speaking of kopete.
<jussi01> irssi ftw
<_gtt_> ...
<intelikey> pete__ /ver me
<_gtt_> i can't get it to connect with my MSN account
<jussi01> _gtt_: have you just installed?
<_gtt_> recently installed gutsy on a laptop, yes.
<_gtt_> i don't have moblock or any other firewall to my knowledge on it.
<jussi01> _gtt_: updated recently?
<_gtt_> yes.
<pete__> im an unregistered user, i vant verson u
<_gtt_> immediately after install... only got it installed on monday
<jussi01> _gtt_: there was a bug but it should be fixed with an update...
<_gtt_> ok.
<_gtt_> hrmm
<_gtt_> lemme try an update today
<intelikey> pete__ oh.  well it would have said that i am using bx
<pete__> heheh
<SirChasm> aand i'm back
<pete__> can i apt get bx?
<intelikey> yep
<_gtt_> 0 updates
<jussi01> _gtt_: hrmmm
<jussi01> weird
<jussi01> _gtt_: got all the repos on?
<SirChasm> ok, can anyone help me with the following problem: Kmix is separating "master" from "headphone". I have my laptop connected through the headphone jack to a sound system, and I want "master" volume to affect all channels, not just my laptop speakers (which is what master is at right now). How can I do this?
<intelikey> i have a command i run as soon as i install a system    apt-get install mc bitchx elinkx sox ssh       sometimes i add to it.  but never subtract from it.
<intelikey> err elinks  sorry
<jussi01> SirChasm: right click kmix icon -> select master chan?
<BlowYourMind> hello there was a key combination ctrl+ <some key> that opens up a dialog box in xchat which allows me to change the color of my msg what was it?
<jussi01> SirChasm: you _may_ need to select pcm
<SirChasm> jussi01: but then I'd have to have the laptop speakers muted all the time
<_gtt_> jussi01: yes.
<SirChasm> there's no way for kubuntu to understand when i ahve somethign plugged into the headphone jack that this means i want all sound to come through the headphone jack?
<flaccid> common problem how you have to select pcm
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (says dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<jussi01> SirChasm: it should understand that by default..
<LimCore> hello,  how to rebuild the kernel that I have (in 7.10 amd64 bit) but exacly for my amd64 (not generic) SMP,  and while aplying to it grsecurity patch? (so perhaps it will be other version like 23.9)
<flaccid> SirChasm: that can sometimes be hardware switching as well ie. when you plug it in changes output from speakers to headphones
<SirChasm> jussi01: then it doesn't :p Any way to force it?
<SirChasm> is it maybe cause i had "headphones" plugged in from the very beginning?
<SirChasm> even when i was installing?
<BlowYourMind> okay another question how can i set back konqueror to be the file browser, not internet browser i use firefox for that but i sincerely hate d3lphin
<_gtt_> d3lphin suggz
<BlowYourMind> suggz?
<_gtt_> ok, i got 0.12.17 of kopete, and pidgin connects my MSN account but kopete doesnt
<_gtt_> yes... suggz
<BlowYourMind> dont know what that mean
<flaccid> _gtt_: #kopete or !bugs
<_gtt_> sucks
<BlowYourMind> ahhhhhhhh
<BlowYourMind> xDD
<jussi01> !dolphin | BlowYourMind
<ubotu> BlowYourMind: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<BlowYourMind> yeah
<Fudus> how can i bind the winkey to open the kde menu?
<proximoo> whats the command for opening the KDE control panel ?
<flaccid> proximoo: kcontrol
<proximoo> thanks :)
<intelikey> that's so criptic   heh
<proximoo> hehe, well it doesent open anything on linux mint ><
<proximoo> bah
<BlowYourMind> omg jussi01 thanks
<intelikey> maybe you don't have it installed
<jussi01> !variant | proximoo
<ubotu> proximoo: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<jussi01> BlowYourMind: :)
<proximoo> hepp, not asking for support though =)
<proximoo> intelikey: very possible, thanks for the tip =D
<clyadams> is it true that Linux does not need any anti-virus?
<intelikey> !virus | clyadams yes
<ubotu> clyadams yes: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<proximoo> clyadams: no not entirely true
<trappist> clyadams: it's pretty much true
<clyadams> i will read that link
<limac> how can we change an object's front view to make it so that it's side view thru gimp?
<trappist> huh?
<Pici> ditto trappist
<jussi01> ???
<Pici> limac: What?
<intelikey> if you put any trust in wikipidia articals (however the sources they provide may be good)   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses  is a good read
<limac> make an object that is in front view and make a side  view of the same object
<limac> Pici ^
<clyadams> it says something called BLISS is the only known Linux virus
<intelikey> clyadams see above ^
<trappist> limac: I'm still not sure I understand what you're asking, but since gimp is for 2d image manipulation, make an image with the appropriate dimensions and call it a side view, I guess
<clyadams> it says Linux is a hostile environment for virus, they cannot survive
<trappist> clyadams: it would be really hard to make a successful linux virus.  it would have to exploit a vulnerability that would probably have been fixed long before the virus saw the light of day.  if you keep up with your security updates you'll be in good shape.
<clyadams> is there any WINE emulator that DOES allow Windows programs real well? Does Linspire, known as Lindows, work good?
<limac> trappist; like for blender, you need two views for an oject 9front and a side view), so i am getting the front view from the internet, but not the same object's side view. so is there any way to make a side view of that object?
<trappist> linspire uses wine.
<flaccid> clyadams: all depends on the application and there is the wine db for that
<trappist> limac: blender does 3d.  gimp does 2d.
<BluesKaj> SirChasm, alsamixer in the terminal , right arrow to "phone" , use the up arrow for a vol of about 70% , that should be sufficient.
<clyadams> thanks for tip
<jussi01> clyadams: crossover or cedega are ok for what they do
<jussi01> !appdb | clyadams
<ubotu> clyadams: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<trappist> clyadams: check out codeweavers.com for an "enhanced" wine that'll run more stuff.
<intelikey> clyadams you may also want to look at cedega
<trappist> not free, though
<limac> trappist: thx
<flaccid> if you wanna spend money buy crossover or cedega which are not free
<flaccid> they have dbs as well to check
<trappist> or buy both, since they both kinda rock
<clyadams> good tip, i will write it down
<clyadams> how much do they cost?
<trappist> cedega last time I checked was $5/month with a 3 month minimum.  I think crossover is like $60
<clyadams> 20 or so?
<Cannoli> is it possible to restore my ipod in linux?
<Cannoli> kubuntu to be specific
<trappist> Cannoli: restore it?  from what?
<Cannoli> well on windows itunes can reformat the entire thing and reset it to factory defaults
<Cannoli> i was wondering if i can do that in linux
<trappist> Cannoli: oh I dunno, there are several pieces of software to access your ipod.  one or more of them may have that feature.
<trappist> my guess is no.
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> im going to try gtkpod then
<Cannoli> thank you
<pete__> ubuntu is starting to win me over now that im over my issues
<hussain> hi
<trappist> pete__: that usually happens once it occurs to people that their problems might not be the distro's fault :)
<pete__> haha
<hussain> any geek can help please?
<pete__> it was kde's
<pete__> i miss windowmaker :\
<hussain> I need to know if there's a possibility to chat from shell directly
<marc0s> hi
<sparr_w> after upgrading to [k]ubuntu gutsy, i cant print from openoffice apps.  there is no indication of failure, the documents just dont come out of the printer.  every other app prints fine.  help?
<trappist> hussain: on what network/protocol?
<BluesKaj> hussain, install irssi
<hussain> I heard about  it....is that it? you install it and then?
<BluesKaj> you chat from the TTY or shell
<trappist> hussain: then run it, then say /connect irc.freenode.net, then /join #kubuntu
<maco> hi there :) anybody willing to help me install KDE4 on Hardy?
<hussain> yeahhhhhhhhhhh thx
<maco> problem : kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4: Depends: kdebase-runtime-bin but it is not going to be installed
<trappist> maco: don't do it!  I smashed through the dependency hell and found that kde4 just isn't there yet, and had to go through a much *worse* dependency hell to make kde3 work right again.
<BluesKaj> early adopters , can't wait for stability
<trappist> maco: if you want to try it, grab a kde4 livecd
<maco> trappist: I would like to install it on the testing machine tho
<trappist> maco: with that particular dependency problem, just install what it's complaining about.  in this case, sudo apt-get install kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdebase-runtime-bin
<TuxMan> does anyone know if there is something (kubufox) that would be like ubufox, allowing firefox to download its plugins from repo??
<maco> I have been going through dependency hell many times already - im running testing version of Ubuntu for some time now, however this is something I am not able to solve
<intelikey> hussain that is not exactly "chatting dirrectly from the shell"  but you run an app in the shell which you then chat in.    there are several infact.  irssi bitchx epic xchat-text to name some of them.
<trappist> maco: the kde4 packages have a lot of dependency issues that still need to be worked out.
<TuxMan> aiyayai
<maco> trappist: thanks, hopefully ill find a way how to work around it
<TuxMan> ack will someone answer my question?
<TuxMan> hm ill try this...
<intelikey> TuxMan i'll answer.  not me.
<maco> is there an apt-get flag to deny REMOVAL of installed paclage during 'install' command ?
<TuxMan> !kubufox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubufox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TuxMan> lol
<intelikey> just so you know you aren't being ignored
<intelikey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TuxMan> ooo it has a brain...
<TuxMan> =P
<OuZo> hi, how can i switch my file manager back to Konqueror? thanks (i dont like dolphin)
<intelikey> heh systemicly speaking of course
<trappist> maco: nope.  some packages conflict with others, and apt will insist on removing the conflicting packages.
<intelikey> !dolphin | OuZo
<marc0s> somebody has kopete working from the kde4 ppa repositories? mine complains about qca tls library when connecting to jabber ssl-enabled servers
<marc0s> i have qca-tls package installed and libqca2[-dev] as well
<TuxMan> marc0s: ha! I'm using it to message you right now!
<OuZo> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<TuxMan> I like D3lphin bettter
<marc0s> TuxMan: but are you using some jabber ssl-enabled server? I can connect to MSN without problems, the problem is when using ssl on jabber
<TuxMan> ... who died?
<TuxMan> I guess the server downstairs has jabber on it
<TuxMan> and ssl
<OuZo> thanks intelikey thats better
<flaccid> i think it needs the tls plugin
<intelikey> OuZo np
<flaccid> qca-tls is usually what is needed
<TuxMan> to KDM to see if KDE4 works now! bum buh dum!
<marc0s> flaccid: i have qca-tls (1.0-3build1) and libqca2 (2.0.0.3) installed
<marc0s> do you think i need something more?
<flaccid> marc0s: whats the actual error returned
<marc0s> flaccid: "SSL support coul not be initialized for account user@server. This is most likely because the QCA TLS plugin is not installed on your system"
<trappist> marc0s: iirc that's a separate package
<sparr_w> after i apt-get source a package, and modify the source, how can i build it with the same parameters as the original package?
<marc0s> i know, and i have it installed
<marc0s> i have qca-tls (1.0-3build1) and libqca2 (2.0.0.3) installed
<flaccid> marc0s: google that error thoroughly, otherwise the problem could actually be the setting for the account or maybe you need libgnutls13 not sure
<flaccid> !info libgnutls13
<ubotu> libgnutls13: the GNU TLS library - runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 306 kB, installed size 812 kB
<marc0s> i did it already, but nothing found but to install he qca-tls package
<flaccid> hmm thats important anyway
<flaccid> marc0s: which jabber server is this, your own?
<marc0s> yes
<flaccid> check the logs to see what happens on the xmpp server when it tries the tls handshake
<marc0s> i can try with a gmail/gtalk one also
<pete__> anyone ever tried using a Zune w/ ubuntu?
<marc0s> well it's my own and not, it's on my own domain but its at dreamhost actually
<pete__> or amorok more specifically
<jussi01> pete__: yep... no luck
<pete__> that sucks
<pete__> my creative zen will work, ubt not the zune, im sure its not a coincidence
<pete__> heh
<flaccid> marc0s: give gmail a go, if that works then could be the xmpp server. its weird this probably is usually 1) need the tls pkg 2) incorrect account setting eg.port
<marc0s> damn, same error with the gmail accoung
<marc0s> *account
<marc0s> i'll search for the gnutls package...
<flaccid> i would try a purge and reinstall of the package and/or kopete packages and then reboot and then try. if it doesn't work after that, then wtf
<marc0s> i have gnutls installed...
<marc0s> ok
<kuya> help me please
<kuya> mysound card not detected
<flaccid> !sound | kuya
<ubotu> kuya: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flaccid> someone got a puppy for christmas and its been crying all night can't sleep heh
<white_gecko> hello
<flaccid> hi white_gecko
<lascar> !kismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find kismet
<ubotu> Found: kismet
<flaccid> !info kismet | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-01-R1b-1.1 (gutsy), package size 950 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<lascar> I have it installed, but does anyone know how to operate kismet effectively?
<white_gecko> !find grub
<ubotu> Found: grub, grub-doc, ggz-grubby, grub-disk, grub-efi (and 5 others)
<white_gecko> wow
<maco> lascar kismet hes very nice documentation on their homepage
<maco> www.kismetwireless.net (i guess
<kuya> ok tank's alot
<white_gecko> i have problem with grub i think
<white_gecko> because grub wasn't installed correctly after kubuntu installation
<lascar> maco: thanx
<white_gecko> and there is also no menu.lst
<white_gecko> how do i get a suitable menu.lst for grub?
<white_gecko> i'm now runing on a livecd
<white_gecko> (a kubunut livecd)
<intelikey> white_gecko sudo grub-install /dev/hda   or sda as case may be
<intelikey> oh wait.  live cd
<white_gecko> just on the livecd without anything else?
<intelikey> first mount the install and them add the  --root-dirrectory=/mountpoint/
<intelikey> !grub | white_gecko it's all here
<ubotu> white_gecko it's all here: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<white_gecko> ah thx
<white_gecko> i'll take a look
<white_gecko> is it maby good to do it with dpkg-reconfigure?
<pete___> hey
<jussi01> hiya pete___
<pete___> haha, bx
<jussi01> pete___: any more issues?
<pete___> none whatsoever
<jussi01> pete___: great!
<intelikey> white_gecko that's excessive but will work.
<flaccid> brb
<TimS> Is it possible to change the Mime-type of a device?
<kdub> everytime i open the adept manager i get an error something about apt in use but im not using it and it wont let me install packages
<jussi01> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> kdub: ^^^^
<kdub> thank you.. i will try it now.
<white_gecko> !fuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> w0a kde4 is weird heh
<kdub> jussi01: working great now. thank you!
<jonatan> hola
<jonatan> alguien ha utilizado crossover?
<kdub> where do i go to access the resticted driver options
<jhutchins_wk> !es | jonatan
<ubotu> jonatan: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jonatan> gracias
<ehc> !expo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icewater1an> is there a smart way to disable updates of the slocate db?
<flaccid> !info restricted-manager-kde | kdub
<ubotu> kdub: restricted-manager-kde: manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<flaccid> kdub: install that package if you are on gutsy
<intelikey> restricted = non-linux non-free freedom hating money loving, greedy bastards software.
<intelikey> oh sorry.
<white_gecko> do i also use (hd0,2) for /dev/sda3 ? or is it only for /dev/hda3 ?
<Cannoli> why cant i change the permissions to a folder in kdesu konqueror?
<ehc> are there some window switchers and desktop switchers like expo (for desktop switching) that are more lightweight than compiz? compiz slows my computer to much.
<Cannoli> im in the properties for that folder but its not letting me change the access permissions
<intelikey> Cannoli probably because it has no permissions bit ?
<Cannoli> what do u mean?
<intelikey> Cannoli is it on an M$ file system ?
<Cannoli> m$?
<Cannoli> oh
<Cannoli> yea
<intelikey> then it has no perms.
<intelikey> can't change what isn't there.
<Cannoli> its on fat32
<intelikey> you can however change the psyudo perms for the fs with the mount optios
<flaccid> !ntfs | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> check mount options and perms on the mount point
<intelikey> mount -o remount,umask=000 /mount/point/
<intelikey> yelds full world access   ^
<Cannoli> haha this is my ipod so i dont wanna screw arround with it too much
<Cannoli> its ok i got a solution
<Cannoli> thanks :)
<intelikey> obviously he doesn't understand psyudo permissions.
<Cannoli> nope
<Cannoli> :)
<flaccid> dang
<Lynoure> Cannoli: those do not change anything on your device, just how it can be accesses on Kubuntu. So no screwdriver needed.
<jonatan> no puedo cambiarme de canal?
<jonatan> no se ingles
<jpatrick> !es | jonatan
<giuseppe> where can I download server.met for amule?
<ubotu> jonatan: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jonatan> no los encuentro, supongo que estan en archivos
<jpatrick> jonatan: /join #kubuntu-es
<jonatan> hola
<intelikey> flaccid why perms on the mountpoint ?
<intelikey> <flaccid> check mount options and perms on the mount point <<< i'm failing to see what the perms on the mountpoint has to do with it...   sorry.     unless you are talking about 'while it's mounted' that is.
<jack333> hey, i just installed kubuntu 7.10 with the DVD, and almost all my start menu items start with "_:Entires in K-Menu"
<giuseppe> sorry, why when I close dolphin appears: Unable to save bookmarks in /home/giuseppe/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<giuseppe> can you tell me which command I have to type to solve it? chmod...
<rioner> hello
<Flare183> giuseppe: it's a retarted bug in dolphin I would suggest you use konqureror
<rioner> higuy
<rioner> guys
<rioner> i wanna ask something
<Flare183> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flaccid> intelikey: they can affect the mount depending if you give options or what options you give. its a good practice to set the ownership and perms on the mount point when creating the mountpoint
<rioner> what's the command for compress a file with split
<rioner> I have a folder 4 G, i wanna compress it and split to 100 MB every fils
<giuseppe> Flare183: I know it's enough to change permission on bookmark.xml but I don't remember command line: chmod...
<rioner> I have a folder 4 G, i wanna compress it and split to 100 MB every file
<rioner> what's the command :D
<adhi> acl885 not detected
<Flare183> giuseppe: well as you keep using Dolphin it keeps doing that, it will revert back to "deinable"*
<flaccid> try google or #bash rioner
<adhi> my soundcard not detected
<Flare183> sorry i can't spell
<adhi> my sound card not detected
<Flare183> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<intelikey> flaccid hmmm i have never noticed mountpoint perms affecting default mount options    i'll have to look into that.
<flaccid> its hard for me to remember exactly what but from memory it helps with mounting vfat filesystems without having to specify aditional options, just rw for example
<flaccid> no uid stuff, it uses the owner iirc, but hey i could be wrong, i think its like this on bsd hard to remember
<sourcemaker> My system is down.... Grub Error 17... I do not how to solve the problem.... I am using the live cd... to enter the irc channel
<intelikey> k  i'm testing with it now for more info.   but also busy.   so it will take a while to conclued
<intelikey> !grub | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<intelikey> first link sourcemaker ^
<sourcemaker> I have reinstalled grub...
<flaccid> intelikey: sweet as, if im wrong, i'll test and see if its freebsd im used to
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> sourcemaker when you get all the info right it should work.   check your boot/grub/devices.map and boot/grub/menu.lst   the error may well be in one of those.   or you may have just changed the bios order of the disks  that will throw an error 17 too
<intelikey> what error 17 is telling you is that it can't find the fs
<intelikey> i.e. wrong address.
<joe__> hello
<sourcemaker> intelikey:
<sourcemaker> - the bios order is ok... checked
<sourcemaker> - menu.lst ... checked
<sourcemaker> - device.map check... everthing is ok... or seems to be so
<BluesKaj> hey joe__
<sourcemaker> intelikey:  grub-install does also not solve the problem
<flaccid> i would press 'e' in grub and edit the hd(x,x) entry and press 'b' until you get the right one and it boots..
<joe__> hi im anewbie need some help with this
<sourcemaker> intelikey: using the manuall way... root/setup.. also does not work
<sourcemaker> intelikey: I am working since 2 hours... nothing worked
<flaccid> also i have found with gutsy its changed logical names for the partitions on me a couple of times hda5 changed to hda6 twice without partition change on disk!
<BluesKaj> just ask , joe__
<Schuenemann> how do I submit translation errors?
<albatross27> Hi.
<albatross27> Can I ask a question?
<Schuenemann> !ask | albatross27
<ubotu> albatross27: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> !ask
<flaccid> !ask | albatross27
<albatross27> Sorry.
<albatross27> My code isn't compiling :)
<alexbobp> oh, don't gang up on him...
<BluesKaj> hehe
<joe__> loaded kubuntu after updates adept dont run:(
<albatross27> Thanks, alexbobp
<alexbobp> albatross27: come on, I know you can be more specific than that.  :P
<flaccid> alexbobp: im sure thats not the case. people reacted at the same time
<albatross27> alexbobp: well, I'm trying to write a Hello World program in C.
<uzytkownik> hello, I'm new person
<alexbobp> flaccid: I know, I was joking
<flaccid> oh sorry no tone on irc..
<alexbobp> albatross27: the first thing is to install the build-essential package if you haven't yet
<flaccid> albatross27: try going to like #c
<Schuenemann> gang up heh
<albatross27> albatross27: but it gives me way too many errors :(
<albatross27> *alexbobp: it gives me....
<albatross27> etc etc
<sourcemaker> how can I solve the problem grub error 17... there is no futher error message...
<sourcemaker> Loading Grub
<sourcemaker> Error 17
<intelikey> flaccid the ownership and permissions on the mount point have absolutely no affect on the default mount command     tested   mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win98   <<< vfat   with user ownership and with non-standard perms   no change defaults to  drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Dec 31  1969 /mnt/win98  every time.
<Schuenemann> how can I submit translation errors?
<BluesKaj> joe__, pls explain "adept don't run" ?
<flaccid> what was the fstab or mount command you used for that intelikey ?
<uzytkownik> i dod'nt know, that this program is ok ...
<flaccid> i think you will find it different when its a user mount situation intelikey, we can test that
<uzytkownik> is here someone from Poland??
<intelikey> flaccid the mount command is listed ^  and the fstab is commented out so it's not reading it.
<Schuenemann> !pl | uzytkownik
<ubotu> uzytkownik: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<BluesKaj> !pl | uzytkownik
<joe__> well goes into read mode and then saves a file but always says its open already
<albatross27> alexbobp: I don't know why it keeps giving me errors. :(
<flaccid> intelikey: did you mount under root or normal user?
<albatross27> alexbobp: http://rafb.net/p/DFaoBx83.html
<intelikey> flaccid root
<sigma_123> wonda wat da kubuntu after hardy will be called? is there even a animal that starts with the letter i
<Cannoli> i have a partition /dev/sdc1 mounted in /mnt/asd
<Cannoli> how do i unmount it?
<Schuenemann> albatross27, you'd be luckier in a C channel, your question does not involve kubuntu
<albatross27> ok
<alexbobp> albatross27: I'm no c programmer, but you're using the wrong bracketing
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | joe__
<alexbobp> I was too late...
<ubotu> joe__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flaccid> intelikey: see i think its dif when its user mount, for example you can have an fstab entry that has user option and any user can mount it but you can lock certain users out etc.
<flaccid> thats without the need for further mount options/masks
<joe__> sorry blueskaj is that a command?
<flaccid> user mount is preferable particularly for removable media
<adhi> this the error massege.. Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one. what it is
<adhi> ??
<flaccid> !adeptfix | adhi
<ubotu> adhi: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> joe__, copy and paste this into the terminal :  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flaccid> bbs
<intelikey> flaccid nosuid system.  users can't mount here.   but i understand what you are saying.   just noting that default mount is not affected by mountpoint blah
<alexbobp> I want to download deb packages to install on a non-network-connected computer.  Is there an easy way to get a list of everything that needs to be installed for a specific package?
<joe__> blueskaj asks if i must keep current version ?
<intelikey> alexbobp if you have tweenkey systems (same os same packages) the easy way is to; apt-get clean && apt-get -d install blah   and copy everything from /var/cache/apt/archives over
<adhi> my kubuntu can't play .mp3
<intelikey> alexbobp but you can (on the target box) run apt-get install blah    and copy the list of packages it wants to install
<sigma_123> no standard kubuntu install can
<sigma_123> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> alexbobp then use the apt-get -d install `that list here`    and copy everything from /var/cache/apt/archives over
<Cannoli> how do i view ./ files :S
<intelikey> less ./filename
<Cannoli> wht if its a folder?
<intelikey> or do you mean view a list of the file in ./ ?
<BluesKaj> joe__, make sure you don't have adept or apt open in the terminal , or if it is still trying to update
<jack333> how do i tell what version i am using?
<intelikey> Cannoli ls ./
<Cannoli> well i have a folder called ./asd  and i want to copy it but i cant see it
<Cannoli> but in the adress bar i can access it
<jack333> how do i tell what versino kubuntu im using?
<adhi> how to play mp3 in kubuntu
<joe__> not open that i can see lol should i paste the screen ?
<crimsun> jack333: lsb_release -a
<intelikey> Cannoli i like;    ls -Ash --color=auto `find ./ -iname asd`      if you want to view it's contents
<sigma_123> !mp3 adhi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 adhi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> and if you are savey   that answers two questions   ^  :)
<sigma_123> adhi: !mp3
<jack333> okay weird, i definitely am running 7.10, but adept package manager is saying there is a version upgrade available and it starts downloading 7.10 gutsy packages
<adhi> how to play !mp3 in kubuntu
<sigma_123> ok that didnt work:)
<BluesKaj> !upgradebug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgradebug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> !mp3 | adhi
<intelikey> !mp3 | adhi
<ubotu> adhi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> Dragnslcr heh.
<Dragnslcr> I win!
 * intelikey conceeds
<vbgunz> anybody know what can cause multimedia applications to act up? e.g., Amarok and Kaffeine do not want to play anything, they freeze instead...
<alexbobp> intelikey: thanks, but that didn't work, because somehow the target system forgot it
<alexbobp> 's list of packages
<crimsun> vbgunz: well, does audio work at all?
<BluesKaj> jack333, there's an adept notifier/upgrade bug...anyone ?
<crimsun> vbgunz: e.g., `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav`
<sigma_123> codecs . also da sound system
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah i'll give it a bit of a test later y0
<BluesKaj> !adeptbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptbug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> sigma_123: you still interested in docs?
<intelikey> alexbobp ummm copy your /var/lib/apt*   over ?
<vbgunz> crimsun: no, nothing coming on, command line look frozen too :(
<OuZo> is there a kommander script downloader?
<alexbobp> anyway, I tried installing ndiswrapper by downloading http://linuxappfinder.com/package/ndiswrapper, and then the target system said that ndiswrapper_utilsblabla depends on ndiswrapper_utils
<alexbobp> intelikey: I'll try that.
<crimsun> vbgunz: ok, pastebin `dmesg|tail`
<alexbobp> intelikey: will that cause problems if this system has things installed that the target doesn't?
<awarring> After I installed Kubuntu, I found that my sound card isn't supported in linux (stupid creative). So i turned on my onboard sound, which is RealTek ALC850 on an NForce4 board. Sound doesn't work. In KInfoCenter, I get Card config: ---no soundcards---, as well as a bunch of NOT ENABLED INCONFIG messages. Anyone have any Idea how I enable my soundcard?
<vbgunz> crimsun: http://pastey.net/79619
<awarring> I can put into pastebin my lspci and lshw if that would help
<crimsun> awarring: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it via bash.
<BluesKaj> awarring, to find your soundcard : cat /proc/asound/cards
<intelikey> alexbobp shouldn't   apt is what keeps track of what is installed   it keeps track of what can be installed.   dpkg is what keeps up with installed stuff
<crimsun> vbgunz: please download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it via bash.
<trappist> awarring: if your other card is an x-fi, and if you don't mind going 64bit, there's a beta driver from creative
<awarring> crimsun: doing so now
<joe__> hey bluesKaj ??
<awarring> trappist: I dont really want to redo my linux install :(
<BluesKaj> awarring, choosing your default card : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard
<awarring> BluesKaj: checking
<awarring> BluesKaj: it says --- no soundcards ---
<BluesKaj> "name of soundcard " ..the quotes are required
<trappist> awarring: asoundconf list to get a list of names
<BluesKaj> joe__, ??
<vbgunz> crimsun: give me some time, I will get back to you asap
<alexbobp> intelikey: I replaced the apt directory.  "apt-get install ndisgtk" still gives "can't find package"
<crimsun> err, please don't use sudo asoundconf
<joe__> yes  must i choose y or i   or  n or o    or d   or z ?
<intelikey> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 172 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<awarring> trappist: doesnt' give me any names...maybe I didn't enable it right...
<alexbobp> intelikey: ah, I'll try enabling the universe repo
<awarring> trappist: although before, in kinfocenter, it listed nothing, and then when i enabled my onboard sound it listed the NO CONFIG stuff
<trappist> awarring: it may well be a driver issue.  you can get drivers from realtek: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<intelikey> alexbobp may need apt-get update   too.   i forget.   and yes i know that will error because of no network   but stilll
<crimsun> (`sudo asoundconf` semantically gives you /root/.asoundrc and /root/.asoundrc.asoundconf, which is most definitely different from a non-privileged user's ~awarring/.asoundrc and ~awarring/.asoundrc.asoundconf)
<trappist> awarring: though I dunno, that says it's just the ac97 codecs
<BluesKaj> no soundcards  usually means , no drivers  :(
<padey> can someone please help me install flash player in konqueror, don't really want to install firefox because of the speed :/
<intelikey> offtopic chat is not alloud in #kubuntu-offtopic   if it's offtopic on irc.freenode.net    heh.   oh well.
<awarring> crimsun: i did it as both my user and sudo
<crimsun> awarring: what's the URL that the script generated?
<intelikey> !flash | padey
<ubotu> padey: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<padey> thanks ubotu :)
<awarring> crimsun: i'm having an problem getting the script ot run
<intelikey> !thanks | padey
<ubotu> padey: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<crimsun> awarring: did you download it to your Desktop?
<crimsun> by "download" I mean "save onto"
<awarring> yes, is that an awful mistake?
<crimsun> no, you should save it onto ~/Desktop
<awarring> i did
<crimsun> after you've saved it, open a Konsole and type: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<Xplicit> how do i host a network using networkmanager
<awarring> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/833000
<awarring> crimsun: sweet script btw!
<crimsun> (not mine solely)
<adhi> install flash player to my konqueror
<crimsun> sec, I need to check the source
<awarring> k
<awarring> i didn't run it as sudo btw, should i?
<crimsun> no
<flaccid> Xplicit: host what kind of network?
<adhi> how to install flash player to my konqueror
<awarring> k, didn't think so, since it does network interaction :o
<BluesKaj> crimsun, whynot sudo ?
<Xplicit> flaccid: i want to host a wireless network for a wii to connect to
<crimsun> BluesKaj: for which command?  (I've already explained why one shouldn't use `sudo asoundconf` above.)
<flaccid> Xplicit: goto manual configuration from knetworkmanager or edit /etc/network/interfaces  . learn networking in google and ##networking
<BluesKaj> crimsun, I was informed that choosing the default soundcard required permission
<awarring> BluesKaj: DOn't run list as sudo
<awarring> i need to list to get a name before i can choose i suppose?
<crimsun> BluesKaj: not unless the user is actually logged in as root.
<BluesKaj> ls , no I guess not
<holyyguyver> How do I compile a program from source?
<crimsun> sudo asoundconf set-default-card != asoundconf set-default-card
<sourcemaker> Please help... I can't sove my grub problem
<Xplicit> flaccid: is there no easy gui way to do it?ive been trying manual stuff but i end up loosing net conection and then Networkmanager doesnt work
<sourcemaker> I habe 3 dics (sda1/sdb1/sdc1) and I habe installed kubuntu from the live cd to sda1
<crimsun> awarring: you likely have a resource conflict.  Please pastebin `cat /proc/interrupts`
<awarring> crimsun: on it
<holyyguyver> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sourcemaker> now... nothing is booting... Grub Loading... Error 17
<crimsun> awarring: in any case, there is no Free driver for your X-Fi model
<crimsun> awarring: I would remove it, physically, in an attempt to use the onboard.
<crimsun> (alternately, you're welcome to try OSS 4.0 with PulseAudio)
<awarring> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/833009
<holyyguyver> !Thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<flaccid> Xplicit: no there is no easy gui way to do it, you need networking knowledge
<sourcemaker> anggr... grub not working... fresh gusty install !
<flaccid> wireless complicates things as well as it has the encryption layer
<crimsun> awarring: right, neither driver was able to claim resources
<sigma> why can i not make a multisession dvd with a lg dvd writer using k3b?
<BluesKaj> awarring, you could disable the pci card in the BIOS-peripherals and enable the onboard
<crimsun> awarring: any PCI devices you can disable in bios?  parallel port?
<sourcemaker> intelikey: grub not working... fresh kubuntu install... what's wrong....?
<awarring> I can just yank the card out...should i disable anything other than the x-fi card?
<crimsun> awarring: say, the parallel port if you're not using a parallel printer.  The onboard modem.  etc.
<awarring> ok, i'll see you guys on the flip side!
<hdevalence> My sound isn't working
<flaccid> !sound | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hdevalence> atrs ruins teh sound
<hdevalence> *arts
<LimCore> good job providing 100% unusable applications like amule
<Xplicit> flaccid: does NetworkManager mess with manual configurations or can i leave it runing? and is it messed upo by changed to .../interfaces
<TuxMan> just thought I'd drop by and sit in the middle of the information superhighway while KDE4 compiled.
<Xplicit> LimCore: thanks we try
<paperfunk> hey
<TuxMan> ah, the splendor of the superhigh.. *SMASH*
<TuxMan> Information car hit me.
<crimsun> get off my lawn.
<jussi01> paperfunk: can we help?
<paperfunk> it's pete_
<ses59> i was trying to install google earth on gutsy but it get error code x11 but there are so many x11 files i was not sure what to load
<paperfunk> im just lurking
<alexbobp> how can I get a list of the ports my computer is listening on and what programs are listening on them?
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me how can I submit translation errors?
<TuxMan> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Schuenemann> LimCore, well, I use amule all the time. Have you got a better ed2k client?
<alexbobp> TuxMan: portforwarding is not my problem, my problem is "Starting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasqdnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use"
<ses59> i think that the video card might be to old but not sure
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<TuxMan> alexbobp:forwarder.. sounds like a forwarding problem to me
<sigma> oh so there is a kde firewall app
<jussi01> alexbobp: guarddog...
<TuxMan> ah, dont listen to me. I'm Noobish.  :-P
<alexbobp> does guarddog do internet connection sharing?  that's my current goal.
<TuxMan> hm, connection sharing? I do mesh =P
<jussi01> alexbobp: i think so, but not certain.
<TuxMan> Don't remember how I set it up though.
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (say dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<TuxMan> Idk, try Digikam
<TuxMan> dm: sudo apt-get install digikam
<johey> dm: ATi driver does not support xv (hardware video scaling) if I remember correctly.
<trappist> alexbobp: sharing your internet connection is pretty easy: http://linuxkungfu.org/files/scripts/ics
<TuxMan> Ow another Information Supercar hit me
<TuxMan> OMG it says M$ Windows Vista!
<TuxMan> lol no surprise there =P
<TuxMan> M$=reckless drivers
<TuxMan> Can't wait to get KDE4 up and runnin
<intelikey> sourcemaker sorry. was busy.   what error does grub puke out ?
<TuxMan> ew puke
<BluesKaj> LimCore, having probs with amule connecting to servers ?
<intelikey> sick pinguin TuxMan
<paperfunk> will it be easy to update to kde4?
<jussi01> !overshare | TuxMan
<ubotu> TuxMan: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<intelikey> yes it just wont be easy to get everything working paperfunk
<intelikey> :)
<paperfunk> heh, i see
<sourcemaker> intelikey: Can you help for my grub problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49631/
<intelikey> sourcemaker maybe.  looking
<TuxMan> Do not defy me, mortal!
<sourcemaker> intelikey: this would be amazing... I have spent a lot of time... without success...
<jussi01> TuxMan: please...
<TuxMan> swwy
<BluesKaj> LimCore, copy this into serveradd name box on the ed2k tab :85.17.52.92 , port box :5000, click add then connect
<intelikey> sourcemaker one more thing i need   can you pastebin the output of   cat /boot/grub/device*
<sourcemaker> intelikey: there is only the device.map
<intelikey> or   cat /<mountpoint of the installed>/boot/grub/device*    if from a live CD
<dm> TuxMan: hmmm, digikam looks like an image management app. Are you sure it could help me getting my webcam working?
<intelikey> sourcemaker yes i'm only expecting one file  but you might have made a copy   so i wild carded it
<TuxMan> hm. weird. last time I checked it was a camera app
<sourcemaker> intelikey: yes... I have checked... /mnt/boot/grub/ there is only a device.map+
<TuxMan> weird, yeah. somehow Digikam is now an image manager.
<intelikey> sourcemaker can you pastebin it for me ?
<jussi01> !webcam | dm have you looked at?
<ubotu> dm have you looked at?: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sourcemaker> intelikey: it is all in one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49631/
<hdevalence> this is weird. i can hear sunds like login, warning, etc, but can't hear music from amarok
<intelikey> oh are you saying line 16 through 18 is that file ?
<intelikey> sourcemaker ^ ?
 * jussi01 goes to bed, night all.
<sigma> how do i share my internet connection using guarddog?
<BluesKaj> nite jussi01
<sourcemaker> intelikey: the first is the output of the grub install... 2. the device.map... 3. fdisk -l /dev/sda 4... menu.lst
<TuxMan> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sigma> thanks
<alexbobp> trappist: that script doesn't seem to have worked.  When I connect the computers, the other one can ssh to this computer, but it can't connect to the internet.
<alexbobp> Any way to make all of kubuntu's apps use a socks proxy?
<intelikey> sourcemaker yes.  and is that from the installed system ?  or did you fdisk it from a live cd ?
<TuxMan> SOCKS
<TuxMan> !socks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TuxMan> stupid bot
<BluesKaj> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sourcemaker> intelikey: Just the device.map http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49633/
<TuxMan> that was... useless.
<intelikey> sourcemaker yes.  and is that from the installed system ?  or did you fdisk it from a live cd ?
<thedjatclubrock> Is the kubuntu GUI diffrent than ubuntu
<TuxMan> yes, It is KDE3.?
<BluesKaj> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: it's the fdist from the installed system
<intelikey> sourcemaker i'm just trying to gather all pertanant information so please be patient.
<intelikey> ok sourcemaker is that an sata hd ?
<brush01uk> Greetings Everyone
<sourcemaker> intelikey: yes... sata
<intelikey> or ide   pata  scsi  ???
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> give me a sec.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: is was working... since the last installation
<sourcemaker> intelikey: after installing the kubuntu to sda1.... the bootloading was not working
<sourcemaker> intelikey: on sdb1.... I have feisty... on sdc1... I have gusty... current version... ... but I have comment out sdb1 and sdc1 from menu.lst... so that it should be easier to solve the problem
<intelikey> sourcemaker you are in the system on sda1 atm ?
<intelikey> chrooted in or something ?
<sourcemaker> intelikey: no
<sourcemaker> intelikey: just using the live-cd
<intelikey> ok  try editing the  device.map file and changing the  sda to hda   and test it.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: it is always sda... I am using kubuntu since 3 years...
<sourcemaker> intelikey: I am not using hda
<intelikey> ok.   let me look some more.
<intelikey> i'm not seeing anything that should error out.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: I am too....
<sourcemaker> intelikey: is there a debug output possible...?
<sourcemaker> intelikey: I have comment out sdb1 and sdc1 and I will try again
<intelikey> sourcemaker maybe.     try this   mount /dev/null /mountpoint/proc -t proc && chroot /mountpoint/ grub-install /dev/sda     see what that yelds   [mountpoint] means the place where sda1 is mounted.
<adhi> update kernel
<adhi> how to update kernel
<intelikey> apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> or roll-your-own ?
<sigma> ok ive enabled everything in guarddog (yes not the cleverest thing to do i know) but it still refuses to share my internet connection, is there anything i must setup on the client pc?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> in linux you need to enable ipv4 forwarding   and on the client you have to point at the linux server as gateway to internet
<intelikey> i don't do windows.
<sigma> yeah im only using linux, kubuntu on both machines
<intelikey> back in a few.   if sourcemaker needs more help    i'll be back in about 20minutes
<sigma> i set the default gateway as 169.254.6.237
<sigma> on the client
<sigma> (thats the local ip of my server)
<sigma> how do i enable ipv4 forwarding?
<sigma> !ipv4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hdevalence> "Impossible to start aRts with realtime priority because artswrapper is missing or disabled"
<LimCore> BluesKaj: I added that to
<LimCore> Servers tab of ML Donkey
<LimCore> I click Add Server and... nothing!!!!
<LimCore> is kubuntu full of unusable software?
<TuxMan> mebbe.
<paperfunk> has anyone eever played wow on ubuntu?
<TuxMan> no...................................
<TuxMan> I don't play WoW.
<TuxMan> RuneScape ftw
<paperfunk> i think wine will make it very slow
<hdevalence> paperfunk: I myself remain clean, but I've heard it's possible
<paperfunk> heheh
<Xplicit> i have a wired conection managed by NetworkManager
<TuxMan> M$ \/\/ind0\/\/s = crap
<dm> jussi01: Yes, I've read all this. The camera is listed there as supported by the gspca driver loaded by the ubuntu kernel. Any idea what could be wrong here?
<Xplicit> i have a wired conection managed by NetworkManager, and a wireless not managed by them, im using firestarter to bridge the 2  but my wii wont connect through it, is my stup wrong or my wii?
<alexbobp> Xplicit: NetworkManager just starts the connections and then watches them, it doesn't really "manage" them
<Xplicit> well it cant pickup any device ive manually configured
<flaccid> i think you need to learn networking
<TuxMan> eeee \/\/ii is awesome
<Xplicit> :( but i dont wanna learn netowrking or iptables i jsut wanna play
 * Xplicit cries
<flaccid> i would suggest learning static and dynamic (dhcp) configuration of interfaces, Xplicit
<sigma_> ok i enabled ipv4 forwarding, set the default gateway on my client machine to that of the server but the internet sharing is still not working, why?
<sigma_> i also used guarddog to enable everything possible with regards to the firewall
<sigma_> anyone?
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (say dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<intelikey> back
<TuxMan> dm: you keep saying that, administrator of the Department of Redundancy Departments
<dm> TuxMan: Sounds a bit like Monthy Python. Am I right?
<TuxMan> ... w00t Monty Python!
<TuxMan>  So, logically, if she ways the same as a duck, she's made of wood. And therefore, A witch!
<TuxMan> weighs*
<intelikey> ways and means commity
<paperfunk> is compiz fusion worth trying?
<intelikey> sure,  it's just not worth keeping
<intelikey> :)
<paperfunk> haha, ok
<intelikey> but do try it....
<TuxMan> what???!? I've been using CompFus since I started using Linux!
<TuxMan> Its awesome!
<paperfunk> can i install it with apt get?
<TuxMan> yes
<TuxMan> paperfunk: sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager emerald
<TuxMan> paperfunk: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main
 * intelikey posts the standard disclaimer  "this mans comments are not necessary"
<TuxMan> and some others, search "compiz" on adept
<paperfunk> hm
<TuxMan> is it true that compiling QT4 can take days?
<SSJ_GZ> TuxMan: Depends on your hardware.
<jpatrick> I recommend just getting the dev
<jpatrick> deb*
 * intelikey can make apt-getting dash take days...
<fdoving> it won't take days on fairly recent hardware.
<paperfunk> what is automatix?
<TuxMan> with a 2.4 GHz processor and 512MB of RAM?
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<paperfunk> thats what i thought
<intelikey> sounds like something i would use doesn't it...
<fdoving> TuxMan: not very long, an hour or two maybe, or less, not days.
<TuxMan> Okey Dokey, thanks for the confirmation  (H)
<TuxMan> I mean
<TuxMan>  (H)
<intelikey> pronounced   ache
<TuxMan> mm dinna time.
<paperfunk> so how do i hax0r gibsons with ubuntu?
<paperfunk> i heard you could
<hagabaka> gibsons?
<paperfunk> ya
<intelikey> </blinks>
<paperfunk> i gotta get a sweet hack, like one of those gibsons
<intelikey> gibson guitar ?  mel gibson ?   can you narrow that down for us
<paperfunk> its on the movie hackers
<paperfunk> hah
<paperfunk> but i might hack mel gibson too
<paperfunk> using a backdoor trojan
<intelikey> well i havent see that movie so i'm ignorant to what you are talking about
<paperfunk> yeah, you're missing out
<intelikey> i doubt it.
<paperfunk> it has angelina jolie in it, mmmm
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> who's that ?
<numpy> hey all
<intelikey> numpy
<numpy> so how is everyone?
<paperfunk> spiffy
<paperfunk> yourself?
<intelikey> fine as frog hair split four ways... and you ?
<numpy> wonderful..
<numpy> lol
<DreadKnight> i am depressed
<DreadKnight> >_<
<numpy> no bueno
<intelikey> i guess that sourcemaker didn't need any more help...   well i'm about to make last rounds.  so laterZ  @ *
<numpy> later
<Schuenemann> @now bahia
<ubotu> Current time in America/Bahia: December 26 2007, 20:24:14 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 6 days
<intelikey> congradulations   at least you are something  :)
<DreadKnight> O_o
<numpy> woot
<intelikey> anyway cheerio  tata and all that rah
<adhi> how to mount drive ntfs
<adhi> how to mount drive ntfs
<numpy> adhi: know the dev name?
<numpy> /dev/sdx or /dev/hdx .. so on
<adhi> sda1
<numpy> adhi: make a directory (like /home/*username*/drive and type #sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /home/*username*/drive
<adhi> ok.. i try
<adhi> error messege Could not enter folder /home/adhi/drive
<Tonren> KDE 4 is coming out in 15 days... how will that affect Kubuntu?  Will KDE 4 be in the repos within a few weeks after that?
<adhi> error messege Could not enter folder /home/adhi/drive what it is. after i mount drive ntfs sda1
<Artimus> Tonren: KDE4 will be in Hardy, the next release
<BluesKaj> Artimus, is that an official anouncement , cuz i haven't heard that
<numpy> adhi: did you "make" the directory /home/adhi/drive ?
<adhi> yez
<Tonren> Artimus: So, it won't be available for Ubuntu (unless it's manually installed per-user) until April '08?
<numpy> did you make it using sudo ? or your normal user?
<Artimus> BluesKaj: I've got nothing to do with the Kubuntu project.  Not sure where anything "official" is, it's more common knowledge, mailing list, etc
<adhi> sudo
<Artimus> Tonren: Assuming that's when the next release is (I really have no idea when Hardy comes out), yes
<numpy> adhi: ..that means your "normal" user does not have permission to view it
<Tonren> Artimus: Canonical tends to make a new release every 6 months.  Since the most recent was 7.10, the next is likely 8.04.
<Artimus> 8.04, yeah
<Tonren> Artimus: Where can I look at a summary of some changes that will be made between KDE currenta and KDE4?
<Artimus> Tonren: Good question...
<Artimus> I don't think I've ever seen a complete list...  I'm not sure if everything is really going to be ready.
<adhi> ? Maybe.. But I don't know..
<numpy> adhi: so make a new one, or change the permissions on the existing one to allow others to view/list/write to it..
<adhi> oke
<Tonren> Artimus: Hmm... what kinds of things are they working on?  I mean, are they overhauling the GUI?  Are they changing Qt versions?  Are they changing printer support?  You know--what are some of the big targets?
<Artimus> There's the new Oxygen icons, a new audio/video system, little desktop widgets that replace SuperKaramba, a nice fun new KMenu (Vista menu done right, basically), updated apps
<Tonren> Cool.
<Artimus> Tonren: Well yeah, KDE4 uses QT4 :P
<BluesKaj> Artimus, AFAIK the default desktop for Hardy's release is still KDE3
<alexbobp> I added a wireless driver with ndiswrapper.  ndisgtk agrees that the driver is installed and hardware is present.  ifconfig and the kubuntu network configurator don't think I have wireless hardware, even though ifconfig -a shows a wlan0.  Is there a step I'm missing?
<Artimus> BluesKaj: That's still a mess, not sure about the whole LTS thing
<Alethes> there's also built in compositing
<Alethes> for 3D desktop stuff
<Tonren> Artimus: It's a shame that KDE4 came out right after the latest Ubuntu release--that means us Ubuntards have to wait almost five or six months after KDE4 comes out to actually use it "officially".
<Artimus> BluesKaj: Last time I read, they were throwing around the idea of 2 CD's.  Not sure what they'll actually do.
<Artimus> One way or another, I will have KDE4
<Alethes> I'm gonna wait til 4.1 heh
<Alethes> 4.0 is probably gonna be disappointing compared to the hype
<Artimus> I have no problem reporting bugs.  If something annoys me enough, I'll fix it myself.  Or at least report it
<BluesKaj> Artimus, well, let's hope Hardy has a bit more to offer us 64bit users
<Tonren> BluesKaj: Flash 9 still doesn't work in Linux 64, does it?
<numpy> its like anything.. it needs to be used, abused, and worn in, before its useful.. hell KDe3 just reached "decent" lol
<Artimus> BluesKaj: Flash is going to suck no matter what, I'm sorry...  As will 64-bit codecs
<Artimus> Tonren: It runs as 32-bit in a wrapper...  Sound becomes an issue
<Tonren> Artimus: Big hassle.
<Artimus> Pretty much
<Tonren> Artimus: For things like web browsing, I really need my OS to "just work".
<Artimus> Until flash is 64-bit, flash is going to suck under AMD64...
<Artimus> Not a whole heck of a lot Ubuntu can do, or any of the distros
<Artimus> This is why closed source is bad
<BluesKaj> Tonren, if yer using FF , no ...seems to work ok in konq , altho I may have the older version
<Tonren> BluesKaj: I use FireFox.  I keep trying to switch to Konqueror or Opera, but I can't get used to them.
<BluesKaj> <---has the ia32-libs installed so that could be the reason
<paperfunk> konquerer sucks
<Tonren> Artimus: Do XP/Vista and OS X have Flash because Macromedia actively helped MS and Apple?
<paperfunk> imho :P
<Tonren> Artimus: That's been confusing me, really.  Why do Windows and Mac have Flash under AMD64 and Linux just doesn't?
<Artimus> Because Macromedia thought it was worth their time and money?
<Artimus> I've never actually tried flash under a 64-bit version of Windows.
<BluesKaj> konq is a darn good browser ... it's the crappy websites that don't do HTML right that suck
<Artimus> Also, is there even a 64-bit OSX?
<Artimus> (I really don't know)
<Artimus> Tonren: Try this for KDE4 features...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE4
<Tonren> Artimus: I assumed, but now that you mention it, it may not exist.  But, what I'm asking is, did Macromedia help Microsoft with AMD64 Flash 9?  Is that why Windows has it and Linux doesn't?
<unix_infidel> Artimus: OS X is based off of freebsd.
<unix_infidel> erm, BSD*
<Artimus> Tonren: Define "help".  If by help you mean "Macromedia wrote the thing themselves", then yes
<Tonren> Artimus: Yeah, that's what I meant.
<unix_infidel> so it would be quite easy to hack a 64-Bit Implementation.  That being said, youd need 4GB + to make it work while.
<unix_infidel> worthwhile*
<Tonren> Artimus: It's really too bad that Linux has such generally poor 3rd-party support.
<Artimus> unix_infidel: There very well may be a 64-bit Darwin.  Does Apple actually *ship* one?
<unix_infidel> Artimus: yupp.
<Tonren> Whoa... this Wikipedia article says that they're porting KDE4 to WINDOWS?  HUH?
<unix_infidel> Not on their consumer line though.
<Artimus> Tonren: Blame the companies...  Things change quickly in the linux world, closed source can leave you in the dust.
<Artimus> unix_infidel: The server or something else?
<unix_infidel> Artimus: X Serve.
<Artimus> Open source yo ur stuff and someone will probably eventually fix the bugs...
<unix_infidel> Artimus: only if it's useful.
<Artimus> If it's not useful, it's not going to get far closed source either
<Tonren> Artimus: Yeah, but as long as closed source has such a stranglehold on the business world, open source will be stuck in their dust!  It's a difficult stalemate.
<Artimus> Tonren: That's when you fork stuff or reverse engineer it.  Look at Samba.  There's some open source flash plugins.  Unless Adobe open sources flash, they'll always be playing catchup
<Artimus> Still, works for most people with Samba...  Flash is no different
<Artimus> It's not like Adobe is likely to sabotage open source flash plugins like Microsoft does Samba
<Tonren> Wow... it looks like KDE4 is going to be a big, awesome change.
<Artimus> Tonren: Expect breakage :P
<Tonren> Artimus: Of course!  It's open source, after all.
<SSJ_GZ> Big, awesome breakage ;)
<Artimus> Tonren: I expect breakage in closed source stuff as well...  Standard of quality in the business world is non-existant without support contracts...
<Artimus> The only difference is in one case I have the option to take matters into my own hands.
 * BluesKaj wonders if it will run on wifeys old xp pc 
<SSJ_GZ> BluesKaj: Specs?
<Artimus> KDE4?
<Artimus> KDE4 uses less memory than KDE3, supposidly
<BluesKaj> 366mhz. 256Ram
<SSJ_GZ> Artimus: No, that was found to be false.  It actually uses a lot more, atm
<SSJ_GZ> BluesKaj: Ouch :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> barely runs xp
<SSJ_GZ> BluesKaj: RAM is fine if you're not going to multitask too much.
<Artimus> SSJ_GZ: It's actually just QT4 that does, right?  As in, same app, QT4 vs 3
<fdoving> currently all versions are compiled with debugfull, taht bites.
<Artimus> SSJ_GZ: Obviously, they're not the same apps anymore...
<paperfunk> kde3 bogs down my quadcore with a geforce8800
<SSJ_GZ> Artimus: There's probably inefficiencies all over the stack :)
<BluesKaj> SSJ_GZ, wifey just surfs. emails and plays solitaire
<SSJ_GZ> BluesKaj: *Probably* won't be too horrendous, then ;)
<Artimus> BluesKaj: I've got a 333mhz box with 128mb of ram.  Xubuntu works well with Epiphany as a web browser
<Artimus> I don't like GTK, but there's probably some light little GTK solitare app
<BluesKaj> Artimus, no way will she switch to Linux ... too set in her ways ...I'm praying for the thing to die , so we can get her a more uptodate pc
<BluesKaj> wifes' pc is 9yrs old ...was a real screamer on w98 when we bought it in Nov '98 :)
<unix_infidel> if you're on a wpa encrypted network, people already associated with the AP see unencrypted packets right?
<Tonren> Artimus: I appreciate the ability to "fix it myself" in Open Source, but practically, it's never going to happen.  I just don't have the time.  I like knowing that a closed source company's business and financing depends on its code being bug-free.
#kubuntu 2007-12-27
<Artimus> Tonren: You know nothing about Microsoft
<Artimus> At all
<Schuenemann> bug free? ha ha ha...
<Schuenemann> typical FUD going on
<Artimus> Ever hear someone apologize for Vista?  "Can I burn a DVD in Nero on your box?" "No, Vista doesn't work with Nero yet...".  You release a product that's good enough to not drive your customers away.  If it's easier for them to stick with your software than switch to someone else's, you keep them as a customer.
<BluesKaj> Balmer is threatening the open source community with lawsuits again...c'mon steve put yer money where yer mouth is !
<Schuenemann_away> jack balmer?
<Tonren> Artimus: Look, I'm not saying that closed source is inherently superior or any nonsense like that.  I'm just saying that open & closed source both have their own pros and cons.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> steve balmer
<BluesKaj> MS head honcho
<Artimus> BluesKaj: This isn't Kubuntu related, ardchoille is correct...  Discussion should be taken to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Artimus> Although I'm not seeing a whole lot of questions at the moment.  Someone ask something...
<BluesKaj> oops ...my apologies...got carried away :)
<ardchoille> The absence of support questions is irrelevent, ot is ot.
<BluesKaj> geez, it's christmas....
<hydrogen> christianity is off topic
<hydrogen> .
<paperfunk> haha
<BluesKaj> Jesus would use linux...absolutely !
<paperfunk> there is no one in kubuntu offtopic
<paperfunk> jesus is open source
<hydrogen> and what in the world does that have to do with kubuntu support?
<hydrogen> unless you want help installing jesus on your machine
<hagabaka> how do I do that?
<Tonren> "Bless this thy kernel, father"
<BluesKaj> tried the opera bowser but it's not doing java sites too well, and I've done all the tutorial stuff that's relavent ...i think
<numpy> LOL
<BluesKaj> java-heavy
<Artimus> ardchoille: Correct, it is offtopic.  But I hate seeing a dead channel.  In abscence of OT, someone should ask something to give us something to do...
<numpy> ..install Jesus
<numpy> haha
<numpy> sorry.. that was great
<BluesKaj> until the flashplugin is fixed for firefox I 'm not bothering with it ... konq is the one for now
<paperfunk> how do you toggle to a terminal?
<paperfunk> like complete terminal mode, not in x
<numpy> cntl-alt Fx paperfunk
<paperfunk> doesnt work
<ardchoille> paperfunk: ctrl+alt+f1
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F2
<Artimus> I'm guessing that worked
<Artimus> So, did you guys think to tell him how to get BACK?
<BluesKaj> f2 works fer me
<BluesKaj> he din't ask
<Artimus> ...
<Artimus> I hope he at least tries "Ctrl+Alt+Del" instead of using the power button...
<ardchoille> Artimus: I didn't think of that, I'll have to remember that in the future
<Artimus> His filesystem shouldn't have to suffer...
<hydrogen> chvt 7
<numpy> yeah good point
<hydrogen> chvt 1
<Artimus> hydrogen: I get more satisfaction from using the keys, personally
<BluesKaj> paperfunk, to get back to the desktop ,ctrl+alt+F7
<hydrogen> apparently you need to be root to do that however
<hydrogen> thats kind of unexpected..
<ueila> hii
<Artimus> hydrogen: X runs as root...  You're messing with the box, not just your "session"
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> but its still unexpected
<hydrogen> that you need root
<hydrogen> to change between virtual terminals
<BluesKaj> I assume paperfunk is using a terminal/TTY irc client like irssi
<ardchoille> hydrogen: You don't need to be root to change tty's
<numpy> welp looks like paperfunk got lost..
<hydrogen> ardchoille: yes, you do
<hydrogen> try it
<hydrogen> chvt 1
<hydrogen> as a user
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Just tried it works fine as a user.
<hydrogen> ardchoille: how did you try it?
<hydrogen> you tried chvt or the keys?
<ardchoille> ctrl+alt+f1
<Artimus> I get "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<hydrogen> right
<Artimus> ...
<hydrogen> ardchoille: thats because the x server runs as root
<Artimus> ardchoille: That's run as root
<ardchoille> That's word play. Any normal user can switch tty's
<Artimus> BluesKaj: If someone can't switch virtual terminals, there's a low chance they'd use irssi...
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> users can't switch ttys
<hydrogen> you need root privledges
<Artimus> ardchoille: No.  Anyone sitting at a keyboard can
<BluesKaj> hmm my Xserver sucks ..it flickers like mad
<hydrogen> to switch between virtual terminals
<hydrogen> and I'm surprised at that
<BluesKaj> on the TTY that is
<hydrogen> but it doesn't change the fact
<hydrogen> that you do
<Artimus> BluesKaj: Gutsy, I'm guessing?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Artimus> I've had some issues with it too...
<Artimus> Can't remember what I did, probably some ugly hack to fix it...
<Artimus> Well, editing files.  Kind of ugly in the sense of "not user friendly, I wouldn't want to share this as practical advice"
<BluesKaj> Artimus, well what did you do, just for curiosity's sake
<TuxMan> I'm Back! that was some gooood homemade chili
<Artimus> BluesKaj: I think I set vga=normal when I boot...  I tried another value, but there's *ANOTHER* Gutsy bug when setting vga= that will cause blank tty's
<TuxMan> dinner is always yummy at my house  :-P
<Artimus> I turned off the splash and quiet in grub as well..
<BluesKaj> ok, NM :)
<Artimus> yeah...
<Artimus> Pretty ugly
<BluesKaj> splash and quiet eh ..hmm , gonna check
<Artimus> Gets rid of the pretty Kubuntu boot screen, though
<Artimus> Have to on my laptop...  333mhz, oh yeah...
<Artimus> Anyway, I've heard of a new kernel feature that lets you only give certain root priviledges to programs.  So, ping won't have to be suid root anymore...  Hopefully that'll help out X as well...
<hydrogen> interesting
<Artimus> Right now, all of ping runs as root because it needs one little root feature.  So now, it will only get permission to do that.
<ardchoille> Artimus: Isn't that similar to what apparmor does?
<BluesKaj> checking this out
<Artimus> no idea
<Artimus> I've got it from the mailing lists, let me look...
<TuxMan> ... I HATE compiling QT
<TuxMan> weighing down my comp for hours now
<Artimus> yup
<Artimus> "Removing SUID on binaries that don't need it"
<Artimus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-hardened/2007-October/thread.html
<TuxMan> Ooo
<TuxMan> <><
<TuxMan> ah! paperfunk is back!
<TuxMan> >.<
<paperfunk> *bows*
<harry> anyone know where the kde sound settings configuration file is?
<Artimus> paperfunk: Please tell me you didn't have to hard power cycle your box...
<TuxMan> /sound/sound/sound.config
<paperfunk> yeah, guilty
<BluesKaj> harry,  or system settings/soundsystem
<Artimus> Lesson of the day: If you're going to tell someone how to switch to a virtual terminal, tell them that Ctrl+Alt+F7 switches back to X
<paperfunk> i couldnt get back into x, haha
<TuxMan>  :-P
<paperfunk> hahaha
<ardchoille> Artimus: Noted
<Artimus> (Alt+F7 might do it, actually...)
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to the desktop, paperfunk
<Artimus> You need Ctrl+Alt to go from X to Terminal, but only Alt to get back
<TuxMan> !automake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> paperfunk: My appologies, I neglected to tell you to ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x
<Artimus> Just to nitpick
<paperfunk> its not your fault
<hydrogen> you can use ctrl though :)
<Artimus> hydrogen is correct, an extra control won't hurt it...
<TuxMan> ha dumb bot doesnt know automake!
<paperfunk> yeah, i hate running bx in a term window
<hydrogen> better to have more control if you know what i mean!
<paperfunk> but i have that ironed out now
<Artimus> paperfunk: Why, if I may ask?
<BluesKaj> well, commenting out splash and quiet wasn't enuff to stop the flickering :(
<TuxMan> !xephyr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xephyr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info automake | TuxMan
<ubotu> tuxman: automake: A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.10+nogfdl-1 (gutsy), package size 360 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<harry> BluesKaj: the kde sound syste settings
<paperfunk> im not real sure, its sorta hard to read
<hydrogen> autohell--
<Artimus> BluesKaj: hmm...  nvidia card by any chance?
<paperfunk> i need to change all my konsole settings and ill probablyh like it better
<Artimus> yeah, you can increase the font somewhere I'm sure
<BluesKaj> yes harry . kmenu/system settings/soundsystem
<paperfunk> yeah
<harry> BluesKaj: no, i mean the file where the sttings are kept
<BluesKaj> Artimus, no...ATI junky onboard X200G
<harry> BluesKaj: somewhere in .kde
<BluesKaj> asoundrc?
<Artimus> BluesKaj: It's probably the same issue...  You've probably got a little 2D framebuffer driver loaded that conflicts...  On my nvidia card, I used to blacklist nvidiafb (the 2D nvidia framebuffer driver)
<Artimus> BluesKaj: Just for laughs...  "lsmod | grep fb"
<BluesKaj> no output , Artimus
<Artimus> BluesKaj: I tried...  Nevermind then, I've got nothing, sorry
<BluesKaj> Artimus, it's ok , i'm just happy that the restricted driver runs google earth , altho very slow and clunky
<TuxMan> who died?
<Artimus> I recently switched boxes, I've got an old Nvidia FX5200...  Works great in Google Earth.  I'm really a fan of the restricted driver manager, one of the best things I've seen in a while.
<TuxMan> nVidia GeForce FX 5200?
<TuxMan> thats same as mine  :-D
<TuxMan>  :-D
<Artimus> Cheap card, but it's worked pretty well for me so far...
<TuxMan> yeah, not too pricey, but works fine with GL
<BluesKaj> yeah, the so called new proprietary advanced ati 8.43linux driver does do anything on my setup, no fgl_glxgears or DRI , nothing like Feisty
<BluesKaj> err doesn't
<Artimus> BluesKaj: I just ran regular glxgears on an ATI box, worked ok...
<Artimus> Any idea what the difference is?
<BluesKaj> yup, it works on this one , with the restricted default driver
<BluesKaj> 8.37 ati
<BluesKaj> I get the spinning 3D cube with fgl_glxgears , so I know the driver is almost there but not quire
<Artimus> The bitterness between KDE and Kubuntu is kind of a bummer...  The KDE guys seem really unhappy with all of the non-core changes that Kubuntu makes...  I guess it makes sense, they probably get a lot of Kubuntu specific questions.  I guess it's too optimistic to hope for better relations between the two projects...
<Artimus> BluesKaj: What happens when you run regular glxgears with the later driver?
<BluesKaj> Artimus, dunno
<BluesKaj> if I recall , it does work
<Artimus> I got 2500fps on an ATI card with the restricted drivers in Gutsy...  Same as my 5200
<Artimus> Too bad the ATI card is a heck of a lot newer than my FX card
<BluesKaj> getting only 1100 fps with glxgears here
<Funkydan5> I hear you can use this place for help on Dell and such..?
<BluesKaj> Dell Linux/kubuntu ?
<Artimus> BluesKaj: This was a brand new PCI Express card...
<Artimus> I thought Dell sold regular Ubuntu...
<BluesKaj> oooh
<Funkydan5> Well... They said Linux but I am not, because there is no Dell IRC Chat
<Funkydan5> And it is rather important someone helps if anyone is knowledgable in the XP area
<Artimus> Funkydan5: You'd want the channel #Ubuntu
<Funkydan5> K awesome ty ty ^^
<Artimus> Good luck
<Funkydan5> ty
<BluesKaj> Funkydan5, try #windows
 * genii pours some eggnog in his coffee and sips
<Artimus> BluesKaj: I'm guessing it's a dual boot issue, he'll want #Ubuntu first
<angelsofdust> http://www.cybertown.com/cgi-bin/jail/place?plc=jail&ac=place&ID=0000000000000033&force=s
<artur_> A common PC has a battery that cares of the clock. In a Laptop, the same happens.  Is the battery for both cases the same?
 * BluesKaj wonders how genii sleeps at night :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Not much last night for sure...boxing day
<BluesKaj> get any deals , genii ?
<genii> BluesKaj: 1Tb external $199
<BluesKaj> oooh
<TuxMan> aw, cmon! I killed compiz fusion to make my comp faster and now the panel is gone!
<TuxMan> and the window dekoration
<genii> BluesKaj: But I get oftopic :)
<Artimus> artur_: Well, it depends, not all desktops have the little watch battery looking things anymore.  No guarantee a laptop will either.
<BluesKaj> network server genii ?
<genii> *offtopic
<genii> BluesKaj: Streaming media for pvr
<BluesKaj> right
<whiteflame74> hello
<genii> TuxMan: Did you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker           ?
<artur_> Artimus: hmm...i see!
<Artimus> artur_: Why, did your's die?
<artur_> so i'm gonna check,,,
<m1k3> I need help, when ever I install wine the .wine directory never gets put there
<Artimus> m1k3: winecfg
<Artimus> m1k3: It would also automatically create one the first time you run a program...
<artur_> no, my sister's laptop is always with the watch changed....
<m1k3> Artimus, it freezes when I try any executable or winecfg
<TuxMan> I cant do anything that will slow comp down. im compiling QT4 for KDE4
<Artimus> m1k3: What's it say?
<m1k3> Artumus, nothing
<Artimus> artur_: It loses time?
<m1k3> Artimus, it locks up
<Artimus> Are you sure, it takes a while to run...
<artur_> Artimus: yes...
<Artimus> It should say something like "Creating .wine directory..."  When you're back at a prompt again, it should be good.
<m1k3> Arimus, Yes I'm positive it just stays there
<MilitantPotato> artur_: http://repair4laptop.org/notebook_battery.html
<m1k3> Artimus, as soon as it says that, it freezes
 * unix_lappy is at an open ap hacking a mac.
<artur_> Artimus: the same happens with the Date
<MilitantPotato> artur_: changing that will void your warrenty probably.
<Artimus> artur_: You might want to look into NTP.  It'll sync the clock with the internet.  Kind of nice on boxes where the battery can't be replaced.
<Artimus> m1k3: How long did you let it sit there?
<m1k3> Artimus, a long time
<m1k3> Artimus, I know it's locked up because the mouse doesn't move and no response from keyboard
<Artimus> m1k3: That's a bad sign...  Sounds like hardware
<m1k3> Artimus, well it was working until I installed new RAM and a DVD burner
<Artimus> winecfg creates a bunch of files...  That is not going to lock up Linux...  Unless you've got a kernel bug that doesn't handle harddrive access...
<artur_> Artimus: hmmm...indeed. I'm gonna try!  Thanks very much. Now i'm going! Bye!
<Ankthepot> i need some advice to decide btw 64bit or 32bit
<m1k3> Watch when I try
<m1k3> IT's gonna freeze
<Artimus> m1k3: stop
<Artimus> m1k3: Reboot your box, hit escape when it says "Press Escape to view the GRUB Menu"
<Artimus> You should see a choice called "memtest86"
<Artimus> Select that.  If you see any red lines, your memory is bad
<Artimus> I believe it's escape to reboot again.
<Artimus> Leave it run for maybe 10 minutes or until you see red lines.
<m1k3> Artimus, it said "CReateing wine configureation "home/m1k3/.wine" then it froze
<m1k3> Artimus, I had to restart
<Artimus> m1k3: You didn't get my messages then
<Artimus> [18:58] <Artimus> m1k3: Reboot your box, hit escape when it says "Press Escape to view the GRUB Menu"
<Artimus> [18:59] <Artimus> You should see a choice called "memtest86"
<Artimus> [18:59] <Artimus> Select that.  If you see any red lines, your memory is bad
<Artimus> [18:59] <Artimus> I believe it's escape to reboot again.
<Artimus> [18:59] <Artimus> Leave it run for maybe 10 minutes or until you see red lines.
<m1k3> Ok
<m1k3> What do I do if my memory is bad?
<kye> Anyone know of a fast and easy to use AVI to DVD converter?
<paperfunk> is cedega less of a ram hog than wine for gaming?
<Artimus> m1k3: How many sticks of RAM do you have?
<m1k3> 2
<m1k3> 1 gig and a 256
<Artimus> paperfunk: Shouldn't make a difference
<paperfunk> ok, i guess its not working paying for then
<Artimus> m1k3: Try it, if you see red lines, let me know, we'll go from there.  If I should have to disconnect, let someone else know what's going on, tell them your memory is bad and you want to find out which stick is bad.  They'll know how to  help you.
<m1k3> ok
<MilitantPotato> Mixing ram modules is generally a bad idea isn't it?
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: Not really...  If you want Dual Channel, you need the same speed.  Otherwise, no big deal
<Artimus> Speed and size...
<Ankthepot> Artimus: i'm using intel core 2 duo t5600 cpu, is kubuntu...amd64.iso the one i'm lookin for?
<MilitantPotato> nah
<Artimus> Ankthepot: Sure.  But i386 would work too.
<Artimus> AMD64 if you want your OS to be 64-bit
<MilitantPotato> unless you have a specific need for the 64bit version, the i386 will save you a lot of headaches.
<Ankthepot> Artimus: ok thanks alot
<Artimus> I haven't had an issue either way.  i386 is easier.  Your call.  People can generally help you if there are any specific 64-bit issues
<Ankthepot> MilitantPotato: ah, not a real need but just want to give it a try...
<MilitantPotato> True, I managed to get 64bit working well, firefox was the biggest hassle
<MilitantPotato> firefox with flash*
<Artimus> Ankthepot: Flash might take a little extra work, that's all.
<Ankthepot> hmm, so it's nothing impossible, just a bit work then?
<MilitantPotato> if you're half way decent with linux it's worth a shot
<CheGuevara> java
<Ankthepot> but anyway, if it won't worth that work (in terms of performance) i will go with i386
<MilitantPotato> won't gain much other then the ability to use over 4gb of System Memory
<Ankthepot> i'm not experienced on any kinds of ubuntu
<whiteflame74> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong with samba
<Artimus> Ankthepot: I'd go i386 if you can...
<MilitantPotato> Ankthepot: maybe .5%-1%, in a few things.
<tekteen> whiteflame74: sure
<Ankthepot> oh well, then i'm goin for i386 :)
<tekteen> whiteflame74: what is the problem?
<MilitantPotato> Did the same :P
<MilitantPotato> weird.
<Ankthepot> MilitantPotato: hehe :)
<MilitantPotato> winecfg gave me the error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Artimus> whiteflame74: Go ahead and ask.
<MilitantPotato> Is that from lack of direct rendering?
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: Does glxgears work on your box?
<MilitantPotato> yep.
<Artimus> Maybe...
<Artimus> hmm...  Let me quick look at my xorg.conf
<Artimus> One second, I'm lagging a bit...  I tried to load two virtual machines up in vmware at once...  Swapping, horribly...
<tekteen> whiteflame74: u here?
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: Can you open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  Look at the problem for a section called DRI.  It probably says something like Mode 0666.  Is that in there?
<whiteflame74> yeah, I'm here.    I've set up Samba, and all and on the windows machine I can see the workgroup, I can see this machine, and I can see the folders but when I click on them I get a network path not found error
<TuxMan> the stuff that works... works.
<W8TAH> good evening folks -- having a few little oddities in my kubuntu box -- earlier today, while running Pidgin, Konversation, and adjusting the clock, ARTS Crashed reporting a CPU overload -- second or third time this has happened in the last several days, can anyone provide input on troubleshooting or repairs?
<MilitantPotato> Artimus: nah, I'm using the ATI drivers w/o AIGLX
<TuxMan> W8TAH: don't multitask as heavily?
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: But you have 3D support?  Like a Radeon 9500ish card?
<MilitantPotato> yes
<MilitantPotato> glxgears is working fine, 16000fps
<Artimus> W8TAH: Saw that before, I disabled ARTS in the KDE control panel.  I unchecked Enable Soundsystem.
<tekteen> whiteflame74: r u sure u have the path for the share correct?
<W8TAH> TuxMan: on a 2ghz P4 Laptop with 1gb memory -- that shouldnt be heavy
<whiteflame74> yeah..
<W8TAH> Artimus: doesnt that cause sound to fail?
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: You should have that DRI line in there.  It's using the built in DRI drivers, you still need the DRI line, I believe.
<W8TAH> i need sound in both Pidgin and Konversation
<Artimus> W8TAH: Nope, you might have trouble with running 2 or more sound applications on an older computer, though...
<MilitantPotato> oh
<MilitantPotato> network path error
<tekteen> whiteflame74: can u pastebin the smb.conf file
<MilitantPotato> I had that...give me a few to see if I can remember what I did to fix it.
<MilitantPotato> whiteflame74: have you tried using gsambad?
<W8TAH> Artimus: where does sound come from then, ALSA?
<Artimus> W8TAH: Correct
<MilitantPotato> Makes configuring samba a lot simpler
<Artimus> Here's what your box looks like now
<Artimus> Kopete -> Arts -> Alsa -> Speakers (basically)
<Artimus> If you turn arts off, it goes Kopete -> Alsa -> Speakers
 * tekteen edits samba the old fashion way
<Artimus> The problem is, if you've got an older soundcard, only one application can work with alsa at once...
<MilitantPotato> whiteflame74: any chance your linux box is blocking the SMB ports?
<tekteen> MilitantPotato: no
<W8TAH> Artimus: thanks - -lemme look up what the card is
<tekteen> MilitantPotato: he can see the shares
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: By the way, I've got a really easy answer for your video issue
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292642
<TuxMan> yes, my comp can only use one program with ALSA at a time
<W8TAH> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Artimus> My Onboard AC97 works fine with multiple audio sources.
<tekteen> whiteflame74: have u pastebined the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<W8TAH> outstanding
<W8TAH> Artimus: thanks a bunch
<whiteflame74> tekteen um... where do you want me to past it without flooding the channel
<Artimus> W8TAH: You can try turning off the soundsystem.  If it doesn't work, turn it back on and ask in here again...  Tell them turning off the soundsystem didn't help..
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: Hope you aren't using the Composite junk...
<tekteen> !pastebin | whiteflame74
<ubotu> whiteflame74: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<W8TAH> kewl
<W8TAH> will do
<MilitantPotato> tekteen: i had a share that wasn't set to browsable and I got that error, aswell as firestarting blocking things.
<Artimus> W8TAH: You might have to reboot, I'm not sure if ARTS will turn itself off
<W8TAH> ok
<tekteen> whiteflame74: look at MilitantPotato's post ^
<Artimus> MilitantPotato: You get the link I sent?
<MilitantPotato> Could also be a lack of an active Samba User account
<whiteflame74> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49641/
<MilitantPotato> Gsambad made samba so much easier to deal with.
<tekteen> whiteflame74: do they ALL not work?
<tekteen> If not which ones don't?
<whiteflame74> yes none of the folders work
<TuxMan> you know those flash drives that say Windows-only or Mac-only?
<dr_willis_> Those U3 ones?
<TuxMan> once I plugged one into Fedora 8 and it actually didn't work. it melted in the drive...
<whiteflame74> If linux was blocking the samba port windows shouldn't know what the folders names are right?
<tekteen> whiteflame74: add 'browseable = yes' to each
<TuxMan> the plastic literally melted.
<tekteen> whiteflame74: yep
<Artimus> Gutsy bug: Konversation should not crash while I'm in the middle of a rant
<dr_willis_> also you may need to give the users samba passwords.
<D-MAN> any one know how to get wireless card working on kubuntu?
<Artimus> TuxMan: Generally, the "Windows/Mac only" is for the encryption software.  Every flash drive I've seen has worked fine.  What kind of drive, if I may ask?
<whiteflame74> I set up samba passwords.
<TuxMan> one of the Sony new ones.
<Artimus> Haven't tried one of those, sorry...  Must be a heck of a buggy drive
<tekteen> D-MAN: Which card?
<Artimus> Wouldn't recommend buying one again :P
<TuxMan> ... yeah
<Artimus> I have no idea what I even have.  I got some 4GB drive for $30 from best buy
<D-MAN> WMP54G
<D-MAN> kynksys
<D-MAN> lynksys
<whiteflame74> ok, let me try the browseable yes thing, thanks for all the help......   I just let kde set it all up for me... still learning the scripting stuff.
<tekteen> D-MAN: did you just install it?
<D-MAN> yes
<dr_willis_> The Useing samba book - is in the repos in the samba-doc pacakge - ITs worth installing and reading
<Artimus> WMP54G should be an ndiswrapper card...
<TuxMan> omg.. did my konsole just close?
<TuxMan> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOO!
<W8TAH> Artimus: i rebooted and i now have NO sound
<tekteen> D-MAN: first try to see if there is a restricted driver
<W8TAH> :(
<MilitantPotato> whiteflame74: this is how my folder shares look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49642/
<D-MAN> no clue how to install ndiswrapper
<TuxMan> i was compiling Qt4 and konsole just crashed.
<Artimus> W8TAH: Yeah...  Looks like your card only supports one source.  Bummer...  Let me check the settings to see if there's something that might help.  Do you remember what the error message was?  CPU something
<tekteen> D-MAN: download ndiswrapper from sourceforge.net
<Artimus> ...
<Artimus> There has to be Ubuntu packages for ndiswrapper
<W8TAH> Artimus: CPU Overload
<D-MAN> i downloaded it yesterday
<TuxMan> no wait, it didnt!
<tekteen> Artimus: they never work for me
<D-MAN> but no clue how to install
<tekteen> Artimus: I download the latest one
<tekteen> D-MAN: ok
<D-MAN> very nice to actually talk to someone though
<tekteen> D-MAN: open a konsole
<D-MAN> wats konsole?
<tekteen> D-MAN: type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Artimus> W8TAH: Let me check some bugs...  I'll get back to you in a minute or two hopefully
<tekteen> ok
<W8TAH> Artimus: np -- thanks for the assist
<BluesKaj> strange , I did a totally clean gutsy install , installed samba, then ran the network printer wizard..,smb:/ connected in konq without any other configuring
<tekteen> this will be fun :-)
<D-MAN> never used linux before
<D-MAN> ya
<D-MAN> can never figure it out
<tekteen> D-MAN: click alt+f2
<BluesKaj> well, gents a buddy needs an old monitor power cord ...bbl
<tekteen> then type konsole
<whiteflame74> ok... I'm back. was I supposed to restart samba after changing the conf?
<tekteen> then run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<D-MAN> im in xp right now couse cant get wirelessd to work
<MilitantPotato> yes white
<Artimus> W8TAH: What sound card driver are you using again?  "lsmod | grep snd" should list it, amoung other things...
<whiteflame74> ok... me = idiot still learning sometimes.
<W8TAH> Artimus: one moment
<Artimus> Might be hda_intel
<tekteen> D-MAN: do u have a way to connect the linux machine to the internet?
<W8TAH> Artimus: theres a bout a dozen entries - -what would it be classified as?
<tekteen> D-MAN: without wireless?
<D-MAN> yes if i carry my pc to other room
<Artimus> W8TAH: How about this.  "lsmod | grep hda_intel".  Does that list something?
<tekteen> D-MAN: please do that :-)
<D-MAN> kk
<W8TAH> artimus nothing lists
<Artimus> W8TAH: "lsmod | grep via"  ???
<D-MAN> then how do i find this place again
<tekteen> D-MAN: what do u mean?
<W8TAH> Artimus: nada
<D-MAN> took 2 days to actually find someone to talk to
<tekteen> D-MAN: just come back to this chat room
<W8TAH> D-MAN: lotta good people here
<tekteen> #kubuntu
<D-MAN> is that the site?
<nosrednaekim> its the channel
<tekteen> D-MAN: how did u get here?!
<D-MAN> by luck i guess
<W8TAH> tekteen: im guessin hes in on the java client
<D-MAN> yes
<tekteen> D-MAN: what java client?
<Artimus> W8TAH: How about lspci?  What does it list for Multimedia audio controllers?
<Artimus> (Sound, audio, whatever it calls it)
<W8TAH> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nosrednaekim> AC'97? should work fine!
<D-MAN> how can i tell
<tekteen> W8TAH: what java client?
<D-MAN> freenode
<W8TAH> i came across one some time ago - one moment lemme google
<tekteen> D-MAN: r u in a web browser?
<W8TAH> artimus -- i keep seeing a box pop up saying starting sound system
<D-MAN> yes
<tekteen> D-MAN: what website r u at?
<whiteflame74> ok, this is getting flustrating, I still can't get samba working....
<W8TAH> tekteen: http://java.freenode.net/
<D-MAN> irc.netslit.de
<nosrednaekim> D-MAN: if you are running kubuntu, there is an application under "internet" called konversation that will bring you here.
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: what driver do i need for it? the restricted one?
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: you shouldn't need any special driver.
<W8TAH> humm - im getting some sound
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: no sound works at all?
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: i restarted the sound system and im gettin sound
<D-MAN> cool thats good to know
<W8TAH> but i still had that crash last night
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: great....
<W8TAH> that im trying to avoid
<tekteen> D-MAN: r u at a desktop now?
<D-MAN> brb
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: There's a bug...  ARTS freaks out.  I found some bug reports, but they only apply to VIA audio.
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: oops - -i meant this afternoon
<D-MAN> movin to other room
<tekteen> ok
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bug/66982 if you're interested.  Won't help here.
<W8TAH> artimus - reboot to solve or ????
<Artimus> W8TAH: Does sound work at all right now?
<W8TAH> one moment lemme see
<W8TAH> Artimus: im getting what appears to be full sound in konversation and partial sound in pidgin
<Artimus> W8TAH: "ps aux | grep esd"
<Artimus> I'm out of ideas after this...
<W8TAH> its running
<W8TAH> wait
<W8TAH> no its not
<W8TAH> sorry
<Artimus> bummer
<W8TAH> might not be installed - i dont know --
<nosrednaekim> so the sound driver is alsa, correct?
<W8TAH> right now i think arts
<W8TAH> when i turned arts off i got no sound
<cuking_1> Anybody get samba to perform well?  I am getting about 1/10 the speed of nfs-kernel-server..
<tekteen> cuking_1: preform well?
<Artimus> W8TAH: How many soundcards does your box have in it?  Whether or not you use them, do you have more than 1?
<tekteen> perform*
<MilitantPotato> very well here
<MilitantPotato> maxes out at my discs speed
<W8TAH> Artimus: only one
<Artimus> darn
<cuking_1> well  I would like hmm about 4 mb/sec on a 100 network .. I get 10~11 mb/sec with nfs
<cuking_1> I can't seem to pass over about 1.2 mb/sec
<W8TAH> Artimus: im on gusty if that matters
<Artimus> I'm reading a German Message board at the moment, this is an exercise in futility
<W8TAH> ok
<Artimus> Some obscure kernel issue...  I wish I knew what to tell you
<W8TAH> artimus - lemme ask this -- if it happens again -- how do i restart arts?
<W8TAH> /etc/init.d/artsd restart????
<cuking_1> tekteen any ideas?
<Artimus> W8TAH: "killall -9 artsd && artsd&"
<W8TAH> Artimus: cool
<W8TAH> thanks
<tekteen> cuking_1: I have no idea
<Artimus> W8TAH: Wait a second...  Open up kcontrol and go to the Sound settings.
<W8TAH> ok
<tekteen> cuking_1: never seen the problem
<Artimus> W8TAH: Then to the little Sound System section.  Click on the Hardware tab.
<W8TAH> done
<cuking_1> hmm what speeds do you normally get with samba?
<Artimus> W8TAH: It's set to Autodetect, right?
<W8TAH> yes
<nosrednaekim> set that to alsa....
<W8TAH> ok
<tekteen> cuking_1: more then the network hardware supports
<W8TAH> any other changes?
<Artimus> W8TAH: Not yet...
<Artimus> W8TAH: Install the alsa-oss package...
<W8TAH> ok
<cuking_1> tekteen what did you do to /etc/smb.conf?
<Artimus> If it crashes again, go back in there and switch it to Open Sound System...
<W8TAH> ok
<Artimus> Otherwise, leave it on alsa
<tekteen> cuking_1: nothing
<W8TAH> Artimus: just that package?
<Artimus> W8TAH: yup
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Random thought.  Pidgin isn't trying to go through ARTS...
<cuking_1> tekteen ... how long would it take to transfer say a 800 mb file?
<nosrednaekim> Artimus: and....
<W8TAH> Artimus:  probably
<tekteen> cuking_1: no idea
<W8TAH> ok the install is done -- lemme reboot
<tekteen> cuking_1: not long though
<nosrednaekim> no need to reboot
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Think about it.  His card doesn't support multiple audio sources.  Pidgin is trying to directly access the card while arts is running...
<tekteen> cuking_1: under 10 min
<david__> tekteen im on its me D-MAN
<nosrednaekim> Artimus: hmm true,thats why you generally want to run alsa
<tekteen> hey david__
<W8TAH> i keep getting the restarting sound system box
<david__> BOY DOES THIS MONITOR SUCK
<cuking_1> tekteen ... I am getting 823 mb in 1min 34 sec with nfs
<nosrednaekim> david__: hey
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: ALSA won't help you run more than one program at once if the card can't support it
<cuking_1> tekteen ... I was just wondering if I did something wrong when I got about 10 min with samba
<nosrednaekim> Artimus: most can though.
<david__> theres anewb kid in town
<tekteen> cuking_1: I do not know. I do not have that prob.
<tekteen> david__: have u downloaded ndiswrapper
<tekteen> ?
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: I've seen many that can't, and I'm guessing if he has no sound after reboot, that means that his card can't
<david__> yes
<tekteen> cuking_1: no idea. it does not sound right though.
<tekteen> cuking_1: can
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: I had him turn off ARTS, he had no sound at all.  That means something is grabbing the soundcard, so the others wouldn't play sounds
<cuking_1> tekteen I don't need ndiswrapper but thanks.
<tekteen> I help david
<W8TAH> be right back guys
<tekteen> cuking_1: can I help david?
<cuking_1> tekteen sure.
<tekteen> david__: open a konsole
<tekteen> david__: K menu > system > konsole
<david__> weres thaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<somekool> who is making KDE4 package for Kubuntu? I wish I could installed .deb file that contains compiled source with .o and everything I need to start development on KDE from freshly installed Kubuntu system
<tekteen> k menu=start menu
<nosrednaekim> somekool: stdin
<Artimus> somekool: There's some for Gutsy...  You'll need some other development packages to compile stuff, of course
<tekteen> david__: then type in the command "sudo apt-get install build-essential" (press enter after each command)
<david__> black screen
<david__> llike dos
<tekteen> david__: sounds right :-)
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: If I'm not around withW8TAH comes back, have him go into the Pidgin settings and set the Sound Method to ARTS.
<nosrednaekim> ok
<W8TAH> Artimus: im back
<W8TAH> and i'll check it
<Artimus> W8TAH: Did you just see the message I sent about Pidgin, then?
<tekteen> david__: it is a lot like dos
<somekool> gusty is 7.10 right?
<W8TAH> yes
<david__> kk
<BluesKaj> somekool, yes
<tekteen> david__: type the command "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<W8TAH> Artimus: ARTS is not an option in pidgin
<Artimus> O_o
<W8TAH> its currently set to automatic
<tekteen> david__: u there?
<Artimus> W8TAH: What other choices were there?  It's a dropdown box...
<W8TAH> console beep, ALSA, Automatic, ESD,command and no sounds
<somekool> BluesKaj: yes what?
<somekool> BluesKaj: oh yes thanks
<BluesKaj> gutsy is 7.10
<tekteen> david__ ?
<Artimus> hmm...  You might have to turn sounds off in Pidgin.  Is there a reason you use both Pidgin and Kopete?
<W8TAH> i dont
<david__> tekteen command not found
<W8TAH> i use pidgin and konversation
<Artimus> W8TAH: Could you use Kopete instead of Pidgin?
<david__> do i use parenthisis
<W8TAH> no- - its very very tempermental
<tekteen> do not include the ""
<Artimus> W8TAH: What do you mean?
<W8TAH> crashes routinely
<tekteen> david__: no
<Artimus> W8TAH: On MSN?  They fixed that
<david__> kk
<W8TAH> on any and all
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand using pidgin for irc ...but i'm an old skool type 
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. kopete is kinda buggy sometimes
 * W8TAH doesnt either
<Artimus> I haven't had Kopete ever crash.  Konversation, however, crashes all the time.
<W8TAH> pidgin is for Yahoo, google,msn etc
<tekteen> david__: then type "y" then enter
<W8TAH> konversation is everything else
<W8TAH> oops
<W8TAH> konversation is irc
<BluesKaj> konversation , is fine here
<W8TAH> ya - -works great -- just wish they would make a better notify system
<smk_running_kde4> konversation never crashes here... but anyway
<nosrednaekim> yeah wish they had konversation for kde4
<BluesKaj> those IMs are more difficult to get right in many ways than an irc client
<david__> tekteen password
<tekteen> david__: yes
<nosrednaekim> david__: your user passowrd.
<tekteen> type in your pass
<tekteen> david__: then type y then enter
<david__> now were cookin
<david__> tekteen think it stopped
<tekteen> david__: where did u save the ndiswrapper -VERSION INFO.tar.gz file?
<david__> desktop
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am a slow typer :-)
<W8TAH> ya
<tekteen> david__: type "tar -xvzf Desktop/ndiswrapper*"
<tekteen> david__: then "cd ndiswrapper*"
<tekteen> now tell me what it says when u type "pwd"
<tekteen> david__: note: press enter after each command
<tekteen> david__: what happened when u typed "pwd"?
<david__> tekteen no luck on first command
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> what is the file called?
<Neonix> Guys I am getting this error
<david__> no luck on first command line
<tekteen> david__: what is the file called?
<Neonix> Couldn't open audio : Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly. You have the correct output plugin selected. No other program is blocking the soundcard
<nosrednaekim> Neonix: system settings->sound system->hardware-> change the device driver to alsa and hit apply
<david__> tekteen how do i tell
<nosrednaekim> david__: do "cd Desktop" and then type "ls"
<david__> there r actually three files on my desktop
<nosrednaekim> without the quotes of course
<mrtimbo> hola
 * tekteen wishes he could ssh to him
<tekteen> :-D
<tekteen> david__: do u know what the pastebin is?
<david__> tekteen i downloade the file to desktop then i extracted it
<tekteen> david__: ok
<tekteen> david__: type "cd Desktop/ndiswapper*"
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: you can't do stars with cd... tab is better
<tekteen> ok
<nosrednaekim> david__: do "cd Desktop/ndi<pres tab here>"
<Neonix> Under Hardware there is no option device driver but under Midi Device it does says Midi Through Midi Through Port-0 ALSA device, how to find Device Driver section?
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: ty
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: I know ndiswrapper but not how to teach bash
<nosrednaekim> Neonix: sorry, the field is "select audio device"
<nosrednaekim> tekteen:  :)
<david__> no go
<Xcell> My brothere kubuntu starts in text prompting for pw and such, how can he get back to gui?
<Xcell> brother
<tekteen> david__: why
<nosrednaekim> david__: paste the results of "ls Desktop"
<nosrednaekim> david__: and of "pwd"
<david__> tekteen i dont know y none of the commands r working
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: thanks again
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: btw, I didn't know of that command "pwd" before you just did it, pretty sweet :D
<Neonix> ALSA = Advance Linux Sound Architecture. Don't have to reply if this is correct.
<W8TAH> guys the error im getting in the debug window of pidgen when i try to play sounds is:
<nosrednaekim> Neonix: thats right.
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: lol
<W8TAH> (21:16:21) gstreamer: Resource busy or not available.
<Neonix> Sbkh,
<nosrednaekim> gstreamer? hmmm why don't you get pidgin to do comsole beeps?
<Neonix> Should I reboot, sorry about the above line?
<nosrednaekim> Xcell: try "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<tekteen> david__: what does the konsole say when u type "cd ~;ls Desktop"
<Xcell> nice thanks.
<nosrednaekim> after logging in of course
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: lemme try it
<Neonix> It worked, thanks.
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: nothing happens
<tekteen> david__: I am sorry but I am currently blind since I am not at your computer
<tekteen> david__: have u tried that command?
<david__> tekteen does desktop have to have caps at beginning
<tekteen> david__: yes
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: hmm
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: does normal music work?
<W8TAH> ummm - not sure really
<W8TAH> i dont play music from this box
<W8TAH> ive got a cd -- lemme try
<david__> tekteen is that is or ls
<Schuenemann> why don't you copy and paste?
<tekteen> lower case L
<tekteen> david__: lower case L
<david__> tekteen no such file or directory
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: NO - audio output unavailabe: the device is busy -- Xine Parameters:
<nosrednaekim> what the heck? do a "pwd" david__
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: thats weird... I wonder what is using the sound .... oh! go to systemsettings->sound system and set the kde timeout to 0
<W8TAH> okies
<david__> wat is pwd
<tekteen> david__: pwd is a command
<nosrednaekim> its a command... run it
<ardchoille> david__: it means "Print Working Directory"
<david__> k i did that
<tekteen> david__: what did it say?
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: kde timeout = Auto suspend?
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: yeah XD
<nosrednaekim> sorry, I don't have a system settings window here ;)
<W8TAH> np
<W8TAH> its resetting the sound sytem now
<tekteen> david__: after u typed pwd, what came back?
<david__> tekteen it says /home/david
<tekteen> david__: ok
<tekteen> david__: type "ls Desktop"
<tekteen> david__: what comes back?
<david__> k i see ndiswrapper
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> david__: is it colored blue?
<W8TAH> nosrednaekim: that got it i think!!!!
<david__> yes
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: w00t
<W8TAH> ya - NO DOUBT
<W8TAH> thanks to all
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: yeah.. thats a nasty little "feature"
<tekteen> david__: type "cd Desktop/FOLDER-U-Found"
<W8TAH> ya -- i can see that
<tekteen> david__: replace FOLDER-U-Found with the folder
<david__> tekteen didnt work
<tekteen> david__: what was the error
<tekteen> ?
<david__> no such file or directory
<tekteen> david__: type "cd Desktop"
<david__> k
<david__> did nothing
<tekteen> david__: ok
<tekteen> david__: type: ls
<tekteen> david__: what does it say?
<david__> tekteen now i see it in blue
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> david__: type "ls FOLDER-U-FOUND-IN-BLUE"
<tekteen> david__: anything in caps needs to be replaced by u
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: just to let you know (not that is really important or anything) its general practice to enclose anything that needs to be replaced by a user in <> signs..
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: ok
<tekteen> david__: Anything in <> needs to be replaced by u
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: thanks :-)
<david__> TEKTEEN WAT DO U MEAN
<david__> sry caps
<arrrghhh> can someone tell me what's wrong with this code? "sudo wget http://apt.mediatomb.cc/key.asc -O- -q | sudo apt-key add -"
<arrrghhh> oops sorry i should've pastebinned....
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: no...I mean in your original command
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: no, tats ok
<arrrghhh> well it asks for my password 2x in the same line...
<arrrghhh> i put it in a pastebin anyways, http://pastebin.com/d1f3f38e6
<tekteen> david__: type "ls <folder>" note: anything in <needs to be replaced>
<tekteen> note: anything in <> needs to be replaced
<nosrednaekim> and without the signs..
<Neonix> Sound worked but after two songs, again the same error of sound card. I did the same solution but no result?
<arrrghhh> david__: or quotes lol
<arrrghhh> nosrednaekim: so there's nothing wrong with that code?  it gives me a pw prompt 2x in the same line, and after i input my pw once successfully it just sits there but doesn't let me enter my pw again...
<tekteen> david__: do u know how to use dos?
<arrrghhh> screw it, i'll just run it as root.  duh.
<david__> TEK TEEN IM LOST
<tekteen> david__: I know
<nosrednaekim> haha
<arrrghhh> david__: turn off the caps...
<tekteen> david__: do u know dos?
<david__> kinda
<tekteen> david__: u know the command dir?
<david__> yes
<tekteen> david__: in linux it is ls
<david__> ah
<tekteen> and cd is cd
<tekteen> david__: that is all I know of dos :-D
<david__> hlaf the problem i dont know all theese weird names for stuf
<david__> y would i type cd?
<tekteen> david__: cd to the ndiswrapper dir
<nosrednaekim> david__: and in addition, the tab key will coplete things for you.
<tekteen> david__: we are trying to teach both the command line and ndiswrapper
<tekteen> :-D
<david__> kk
<tekteen> david__: what does pwd say?
<david__> just want my wireless to work
<tekteen> now
<kye> Anyone know of a fast and easy to use AVI to DVD converter?
<nosrednaekim> !tovid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tovid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> kye: devede
<david__> tekteen pwd says/home/david/desktop
<nosrednaekim> !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in gutsy
<kye> Devede is really slow for me.
<nosrednaekim> david__: desktop is, no dount, capitalized?
<david__> yes
<tekteen> david__: cd to the ndiswrapper dir
<BluesKaj> kye, what do you mean slow ...transcoding ?
<kye> Yes
<david__> tekteen how do i do that?
<kye> Transcoding.
<tekteen> david__: u know dos?
<tekteen> david__: cd <folder>
<BluesKaj> well, it takes a good 60-90 mins to transcode and author a full length movie from avi oe whatever codec to dvd mpeg
<david__> no clue confusing me
<tekteen> david__: what is the ndiswrapper folder called?
<david__> ndiswrapper-1.51
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> type "cd ndiswrapper-1.51"
<tekteen> david__: next type "sudo make uninstall"
<tekteen> david__: then type "make"
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/ david__
<tekteen> bazhang: we do not need more confusion! :-)
<bazhang> tekteen: sorry! :}
<tekteen> bazhang: np
<david__> wont let me type password
<tekteen> david__: the pass is not shown
<tekteen> david__: it is still there though
<david__> ah
<tekteen> david__: it is for security
<david__> kk
<david__> cool
<tekteen> david__: have u done "sudo make uninstall" then "make" then "sudo make install"
<david__> no
<david__> just uninstall
<tekteen> david__: each is a separate command
<tekteen> david__: do them all
<david__> kk
<tekteen> david__: u have now (once u r done) compiled your first program! :-D
 * CheGuevara claps
<david__> tekteen u knew how to do this long time ago didnt u?
<tekteen> david__: what do u mean. There is not much "long time." I am only 14
<david__> its kool ive learned a bit about commands in linux
<tekteen> david__: I have used linux since I was 8
<mrtimbo> i was 14 in 92 lol
<david__> ive used kubuntu for 2 days
<smk_running_kde4> hey, I am using uim-anthy for typing japanese but it does not work in KDE applications. ??? Skype either... only GTK apps works with japanese... why ???
<david__> lol
<david__> did sudo install
<nosrednaekim> smk_running_kde4: you probably need another tool for kde apps
<tekteen> david__: once u are done go online and find the windows xp driver for the wireless
<david__> i have disk that came with it
<tekteen> david__: put in the disk
<david__> kk 1second
<tekteen> david__: then type "cd /cdrom"
<nosrednaekim>  /media/cdrom?
<dandielionous> stupid computer
<dandielionous> hehehe
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: both work
<dandielionous> or maybe ot
<dandielionous> s ,e
<dandielionous> or maybe it's me
<david__> tekteen wat was it supposed to do
<nosrednaekim> dandielionous: PEBAK?
<dandielionous> PEBAK????
<tekteen> david__: get u ready for the following commands
<tekteen> david__: do u know what the pastebin is
<nosrednaekim> dandielionous: problem between brain and keyboard ;)
<dandielionous> are you talking to me?
<dandielionous> sorry
<david__> lol nope
<dandielionous> friend was asking me what this room was
<tekteen> !pastebin | david__
<ubotu> david__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dandielionous> Showing a friend what kubuntu can do.
<nosrednaekim> dandielionous: yeah :D
<tekteen> david__: nm
<nosrednaekim> dandielionous: this is the support channel in case your freind didn't know ;)
<tekteen> david__: type "ls"
<david__> no clue wat that means
<tekteen> david__: nm=never mind
<dandielionous> Thank-you right.
<dandielionous> He just said he could deal with chat rooms like this. :)
<tekteen> david__: is the a file that is a ".inf"
<BluesKaj> there are chat rooms on windows as well :)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: not like this one ;)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to make my computer a router so that I can use my Xbox 360.  So far nothing has worked.  I've tried using Firestarter, installing libUPnP, and setting up the internal connection for it, but it still won't work.  Any ideas?
<Ertain> I can give the logs of the information coming from the 360.
<dandielionous> I wonder why my dell that I was fixing for a friend would load kubuntu but would not load knoppix.
<BluesKaj> I've been in here on windows - xchat
<dsmith_> kubuntu has better hardware support?
<dandielionous> Kubuntu has better library of drivers :)
<dsmith_> same thing :)
<nosrednaekim> !internetsharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internetsharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tekteen> Ertain: just to give u some quick help, u want to NAT and masquerade
<dandielionous> yep yep got that right dsmith
<tekteen> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> :- )
<dsmith_> I so hate gnats..
<dsmith_> oh...your talking about NAT's
<dandielionous> I could get damn small linux, puppy, kubuntu to load on this dell but not knoppix. Only the knoppix rescue disk.
<dsmith_> i had that happen with knoppix before
<dsmith_> oh well :(
<dandielionous> I kind of like knoppix.
<dsmith_> you like flux?
<dandielionous> Don't think I've tried flux.
<dsmith_> or e17 windowmanager?
<dsmith_> btw
<tekteen> david__: u here?
<dandielionous> But I've tried mandriva and mandrrake
<dsmith_> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dandielionous> ty ubotu you are so correct :)
<dsmith_> I have to remind myself
<tekteen> david__: u here?
<freddy> epa
<freddy> eded
<_CitizenKane_> hello all, i was wondering if it was possible to connect to an openVPN server with knetworkmanager, i do have network-manager openvpn module installed
<tekteen> CitizenKane: there is a module?
<_CitizenKane_> tekteen, maybe i shouldn't say module, a plugin maybe, let me double check
<D-MAN> tekteen u ther
<tekteen> D-MAN: yep
<D-MAN> am i close to getting this working
<tekteen> D-MAN: yes
<tekteen> D-MAN: we now need to install the windows xp driver
<D-MAN> i have my cd rom
<_CitizenKane_> tekteen, alright, it's the open vpn plugin for network manager and it does exist
<tekteen> D-MAN: is it in the comp.?
<D-MAN> yes
<tekteen> D-MAN: type "cd /cdrom"
<D-MAN> no such file or directory
<tekteen> D-MAN: type "cd /media/cdrom"
<D-MAN> same message
<Gidean> Hello everyone...
<D-MAN> hello
<nosrednaekim> D-MAN: cd /media/cdrom0
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> hey... we don't know if it works yet ;)
<D-MAN> no luck
<arrrghhh> so what's the best method to get a program to run at startup?  like mediatomb, knotes...
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<arrrghhh> hrm... is there a handy way to tell me what a kcontrol item is?
<nosrednaekim> arrrghhh: its a module for kcontrol, which you can run by typing "kcontrol" lol
<arrrghhh> uh
<_CitizenKane_> arrrghhh, kcontrol is the KDE configuration program
<arrrghhh> oh... der.  thanks lol
<J23> ardchoille: are u there?
<tekteen> D-MAN: is there a pic. of a cd on the desktop
<_CitizenKane_> arrrghhh, you can hit alt-f2 and then type "kcontrol"
<Gidean> I just installed an AGP Video card in my desktop, switched up the bios to uses it and rebooted.  Unfortunatly now the screen goes black (and eventually to sleep) after running the "local boot scripts".  I hear the Ubuntu login sound but no visual.  Any ideas?
<arrrghhh> yea i did, i feel stupid now.
<_CitizenKane_> meh, it's fine, there are always too many names in the open source world
<D-MAN> dont see one
<tekteen> D-MAN: take out and put back the cd
<D-MAN> kk i did
<D-MAN> asks wat i want to do
<_CitizenKane_> Gidean, i'm guessing X on your system is dying because of the new video card
<tekteen> D-MAN: open in file manager
<ardchoille> J23: I'm here
<J23> ardchoille: u r always here.. haha
<J23> ardchoille: I'm dany man =)
<D-MAN> how do i do that
<Gidean> citizenKane, I booted in recovery mode and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it recognized the new card....
<ardchoille> J23: :)
<Gidean> I'm stumped...
<oem> woah
<tekteen> D-MAN: now in the konsole type "cd /media/cdrom0"
<_CitizenKane_> Gidean, what kind of video card is it?
<D-MAN> how do i open in file mamnager
<Gidean> this may be a dumb question but:  I plugged the monitor into the card's port not the old one.  this is correct, right?
<_CitizenKane_> Gidean, ya that's right
<tekteen> D-MAN: nm that
<_CitizenKane_> Gidean, maybe you don't have the xserver driver package for your card installed?
<Gidean> nvidia nv34 geforce fx 5200
<D-MAN> so cancel opening it
<arrrghhh> would i have to restart my machine for that kcontrol-autostart package to take it's effect on kcontrol?  i restarted it... nothing (and i was confused because it's normally called "KInfoCenter"...)
<tekteen> D-MAN: yes
<_CitizenKane_> arrrghhh, let me check
<tekteen> D-MAN: then type (in the konsole) "cd /media/cdrom0"
<D-MAN> no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> KInfoCenter and kcontrol are 2 different things
<_CitizenKane_> arrrghhh, in kcontrol it was there immediately after i installed it
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj: they are?
<tekteen> D-MAN: click the cd pic on the desktop
<arrrghhh> oh der they are.  what is it called then?
<D-MAN> dont see one
<tekteen>  D-MAN: ok
<_CitizenKane_> arrrghhh, the module is called autostart manager, it's under KDE Components in kcontrol
<tekteen> D-MAN: get the driver online
<D-MAN> kk
<D-MAN> download to desktop
<tekteen> yes
<somekool> after each apt-get install I get this error, could any else HELP please ? http://www.pastebin.ca/833324
<Gidean> brb
<D-MAN> do i get drivers from lynksys
<tekteen>  D-MAN: there website
<_CitizenKane_> somekool, well that error doesn't help much, you can check the system log which is at /var/log/syslog
<tekteen> what is the model of the wireless
<J23> ardchoille: did u get my msg?
<se7en> somekool: try sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tekteen> D-MAN: what is the model of the wireless
<BluesKaj> tekteen, arrrghhh , another way to add or delete apps from auto start is copy and paste them here : kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart
<tekteen> BluesKaj: y r u talking to me?
<_CitizenKane_> tekteen, i'm guessing his mis-tabbed ;)
<tekteen> yep
<BluesKaj> oops
<tekteen> I did not know tab did that
<D-MAN> WMP54G LINKSYS
<tekteen> ok
<_CitizenKane_> tekteen, that is could mis-tab or that it auto-completed names?
<D-MAN> SAYS I NEED SOME FLASHPLAYER
<BluesKaj> anyway getting tired i reckon...better hit the sack
<D-MAN> sry caps
<tekteen>  D-MAN: what does?
<D-MAN> there website
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I found the driver
<D-MAN> how
<tekteen> D-MAN: what is the revision?
<somekool> se7en: http://www.pastebin.ca/833328 <-- getting an error anyway
<tekteen> D-MAN: 1? 2? 4? 4.1?
<D-MAN> wat number is that?
<D-MAN> 4.1
<tekteen> D-MAN: ok
<somekool> cat /var/log/syslog ... does not show a thing about apt or kdm
<_CitizenKane_> somekool, anything about dpkg?
<cuking_1> D-MAN I simply use the flashplugin-nonfree package
<tekteen> cuking_1: it does not work
<somekool> _CitizenKane_: no
<D-MAN> wre do u obtain this
<cuking_1> tekteen it works for me.
<tekteen> cuking_1: it broke
<somekool> there is a dpkg.log though
<cuking_1> okay
<_CitizenKane_> somekool, well, i suppose that would help :P
<tekteen> D-MAN: go to http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859843981&packedargs=sku%3D1150490054358&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=4398154358B03&displaypage=download#versiondetail
<somekool> 2007-12-26 22:40:11 startup packages configure
<somekool> 2007-12-26 22:40:11 configure kdm 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1
<somekool> 2007-12-26 22:40:11 status half-configured kdm 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1
<somekool> three lines only
<_CitizenKane_> somekool, there a log file for apt?
<D-MAN> wich driver do i need?
<se7en> somekool: what doese df -h say
<tekteen> D-MAN: at that site u want the link that says "Driver"
<somekool> df -h ? it says I need a new harddrive
<D-MAN> below the vists driver?
<tekteen> yes
<arrrghhh> ok time to test by restartin...
<se7en> somekool: :) the error could show up when your boot drive is at 100%
<tekteen> D-MAN: did u download it?
<somekool> still got at least a 1GB on every partitions
<se7en> if that is not the case try apt-get -f install
<D-MAN> yes
<tekteen> D-MAN: type "cd .."
<tekteen> that is 2 dots at the end
<D-MAN> k
<somekool> se7en: thing is ... kdm is installed and it works fine ... I use it everytime I turn on my computer ;) it just apt-get that complains about it ...
<D-MAN> then
<somekool> and also the fact it feels like its trying to launch a second X on a separate tty
<tekteen> now type "sudo apt-get install cabextract"
<somekool> http://blog.somekool.net/images/img_4232.jpg
<tekteen> D-MAN: then type "cabextract WMP54Gv4.1_20051117"
<tekteen>  D-MAN: no
<se7en> somekool: try apt-get -f install to force an install of the files that didn't get loaded because of the error
<tekteen> D-MAN; I messed up
<tekteen> D-MAN; type "mkdir driver"
<tekteen> then cd driver
<tekteen> "cd driver"
<D-MAN> wen i typed sudo cabextract says another process is using it
<somekool> se7en: i just did it , and it did the same thing...
<somekool> i dont really want to remove it and reinstall it ...
<tekteen> D-MAN: not sure why
<D-MAN> unable to lock admiin directory
<tekteen> D-MAN: what is your im?
<D-MAN> updater is running
<tekteen> D-MAN: ok
<D-MAN> is that y
<tekteen> D-MAN: yes
<tekteen> u can not run two installing programs at the same time
<somekool> too late !! going to bed !!! thanks all, have a good night
<tekteen> D-MAN: have u installed cabextract?
<D-MAN> no
<tekteen> can u stop the updater?
<D-MAN> its done
<tekteen> ok
<crxyem> is there any program that will install or convert a mac osx .pkg installer package to something usable by linux ?
<tekteen> D-MAN: then "mkdir driver"
<tekteen> "mv WMP54Gv4.1_20051117.exe driver/"
<tekteen> cd driver
<tekteen> cabextract WMP54Gv4.1_20051117.exe
<tekteen> tell me when u have done those commands
<D-MAN> try mv help for more info
<crxyem> looks like someone is trying to get WPA working
<crxyem> well, drivers for your wireless at least
<sfears> hello
<tekteen> D-MAN: Can u give me your email address. My mom says I need to go to sleep. :-P
<D-MAN> mv missing destination file operand
<etfb> crxyem: I'm given to understand that trying to mix different package systems (deb, yum, rpm, etc) is a dangerous pastime.  Not sure if you're n00b or Linus in disguise, but be careful.
<D-MAN> sunroofdave@yahoo.com
<tekteen> D-MAN: thanks
<D-MAN> thnx for your help
<sfears> is there a gui to configure multiple monitors.. specifically thru an nvidia card with an svideo cable to my tv?
<etfb> D-MAN: Probably should have said /msg tekteen [your message] there...
<tekteen> etfb: D-MAN is not registered
<tekteen> etfb: would not work
<tekteen> D-MAN: bye
<etfb> tekteen: Ah!  Well, you just need /msg nickserv identify [some password], but I guess it's not like there are spambots harvesting #kubuntu for addresses they can't get a million other places.
<Evolution2>  I keep getting this "cannot mount external drive error. and appearently I have to force it because it seems to be in generic mode. I don't have windows to do a safely remove. help please
<etfb> Evolution2: Do you see any informative errors if you try dmesg in a konsole?
<etfb> Evolution2: ... or cat .xsession-errors
<Evolution2> yes sir
<Evolution2> hold on
<Evolution2> its this
<eagles051387> flaccid: i made a back up of xorg once i reinstalled for safte purposes
<etfb> !pastebin | Evolution2
<ubotu> Evolution2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles051387> world of warcraft is working like a charm
<arrrghhh> sweet, that autostart control worked... thanks!
<crxyem> etfb: then there exists a way to do it , I've used alian to convert yum and rpm packages to .deb, but this is a mac osx package insaller
<etfb> crxyem: Then you're more experienced than me.  I was going to try using alien for something but the warnings scared me off.  Not sure what distro Darwin is based on -- hang on, it's BSD, isn't it?
<arrrghhh> although, is there a general one for linux?  or at least ubuntu... like /usr/share/autostart would be better huh.
<Thingus> eagles051387: Wine?
<arrrghhh> can you just make symbolic links to that directory?
<michal_> hi people, is normal that my kubuntu is taking above 500MB of memory after start?
<arrrghhh> michal_: it swaps a lot...
<michal_> it's not..
<arrrghhh> like caches to ram.
<michal_> Mem:   1035124k total,   474300k used,   560824k free,     7144k buffers
<michal_> Swap:  2000084k total,    34784k used,  1965300k free,   228056k cached
<arrrghhh> it uses ram instead of swap
<eagles051387> Thingus: what bout wine
<Dragnslcr> michal_- depending on what you have running, 500 MB is fairly reasonable
<Evolution2> etfb: http://pastebin.com/m6b1760fe
<arrrghhh> i prefers ram to swap because it's quicker... it uses swap when it absolutely necessary (unless you configure it.)
<se7en> MemTotal:      2074792 kB
<se7en> MemFree:        113588 kB
<etfb> Evolution2: You or the OS will need to create the directory /media/[name of disk] before you can mount the drive manually
<etfb> Evolution2: Back when I was having trouble with my USB drive, I did that and it was fine.  Didn't need -o force either.
<Dragnslcr> I have 1.5 GB used right now, but about half of that is cached
<Thingus> eagles051387: Using WINE to run WoW?
<Evolution2> etfb: ok. but I have plugged in
<etfb> Evolution2: But it might be worth copying stuff off and reformatting the drive, because Ubuntu got a lot fussier about broken formatting as of 7.04
<Dr_willis_> I think someone needs to make a WowUbuntu Just to set up Wine and Wow Automaticially.... :)
<bazhang> wowbuntu
<crxyem> etfb yes, osx/darwin is a bsd based distro
<michal_> who's trying run wiw?
<Evolution2> etfb: so I just unplug this and create it?
<michal_> *wow
<bazhang> everyone?
<etfb> Evolution2: Yes.
<Evolution2> etfb: ok
<arrrghhh> have fun supporting wowbuntu with all those different h/w configurations...
<neville> erm, is it just me, or does gparted keep closing on its own?
<etfb> Evolution2: Remember to make it generally readable, at least at first while you're fiddling with it:
<etfb> Evolution2: mkdir /media/nameofdisk
<etfb> Evolution2: sudo chmod 777 /media/nameofdisk
<Evolution2> etfb: I was going to do mkdir /media/nameofdisk
<etfb> neville: Confucius say: when your partition editor starts crashing, consider updating your backups quick smart.
<distroh0pper> lol
<neville> i have nothing to backup
<neville> it's just incredibly annoying
<etfb> neville: Alternatively, try qtparted, the KDE-specific port.
<neville> ahh, okay
<neville> thanks
<etfb> neville: Or cfdisk if you prefer the konsole.
<eagles051387> Thingus: yes i do
<eagles051387> Thingus: u play wow
<eagles051387> lol Dr_willis_ ill gett stareted on ur suggestion immediatley:p
<Thingus> eagles051387: I thought about buying it today.
<Thingus> But, decided not to. :/
<eagles051387> Thingus: what held ya back
<eagles051387> u need to start asap cuz they coming out with new expansion
<eagles051387> in april or may
<michal_> probably stupid question .), but does anyone here know what is difference in karamba script in memory showing using %fmb or just %fm with %fmb it show used something about 200 and with %fm 500. second one is right by top
<crxyem> michal, maybe bit vs byte
<Thingus> eagles051387: I'm not much into MMOs. I tried Guild Wars a bit back...
<Evolution2> etfb: thanks a lot, that was weird I never had to deal with that before
<eagles051387> Thingus: i have it too
<eagles051387> Thingus: is quake 4 linux naitve as well
<root> c
<Thingus> There are periods where I might grind for a week, and then stop playing for an entire month or longer.
<eagles051387> i know unreal 2k4 is
<Thingus> eagles051387: Yeah.
<etfb> Evolution2: What distro?  I started getting odd behaviour with Feisty that never happened with Edgy.
<eagles051387> kool i need to get em installed
<etfb> Evolution2: It stopped when I reformatted the offending drive.
<Thingus> eagles051387: http://zerowing.idsoftware.org -- That's the link for the Quake 4 installer.
<eagles051387> kool ty
<michal_> crxyem would the difference be 8x ?
<bazhang> open arena on the eeepc haha
<Thingus> eagles051387: Oh... Sorry...
<Thingus> eagles051387: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com *
<Thingus> That's the right one.
<eagles051387> sweet i have doom 3 and expansion
<Evolution2> etfb: I am on ubuntu studio right now running gnome. I also have ubuntu and kubuntu on the same harddrive along with Gentoo
<etfb> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles051387> night guys
<etfb> Evolution2: Which version, I meant to ask.
<Evolution2> etfb: gutsy
<Evolution2> and some hardy
<neville> okay, thanks for all your help
<etfb> Evolution2: Oh well, you probably ran into the same problem.  Your hard disk is probably a tiny bit flaky.
<neville> back after formatting
<Evolution2> oh
<etfb> Evolution2: Not enough to cause problems, but enough to confuse Ubuntu.
<Evolution2> indeed
<Mr_Sonoma> i've added a second hard disk (a 20 gig with windows xp home) and have jumpered to be a slave, but when the system powers up it boots directly into windows, no grub bootloader at all, shouldnt i be able to see grub since grub is loaded on the linux disk, witch is jumpered to be the master drive?
<Mr_Sonoma> or did i miss something?
<etfb> Mr_Sonoma: Is your BIOS overriding the jumpers?  Can happen with some recent ones.
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmmm havent thought that direction
<Mr_Sonoma> could be
<etfb> Mr_Sonoma: BIOS makers keep fiddling with things to make it "easier".  Trust noone!
<Mr_Sonoma> MSI ms6340 main board not real recent
<crxyem> michal, the differnce between bit and byte is 8x, but it's the only thing that seems logical, as 500 is not 8x larger then 200
<sigma_123> we need a linux bios 2go mainstream!
<SJrX> Hmmmm who do I ask KDE 4 RC2 Gutsy Questions too?
<sigma_123> might as wel ask them here
<SJrX> well actually problem one is that for some reason my screen resolution starts at some wierd value that is incorrect
<SJrX> Problem to is that I installed the packages but none of the KDE 4 applications appear to be there
<SJrX> i.e. System Settings, KRandrTray KDE4
<sigma_123> why not try the livecd? installing it manually can b harder
<sigma_123> not to mention riskier
<SJrX> hmmmm
<SJrX> already installed it
<SJrX> and this is a VMWare Machine, so I'm not too concerned
<SJrX> as well I'm a hardened veteran.
<mrtimbo> how do i move that trash bin onto the desktop
<SJrX> Next question is what is the KDE4 equivilant of kicker. It seems to crash when I use KDE 3 krandrtray.
<NickPresta> On the nvidia website for the latest binary driver (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html), it shows version 169.07. When I open `nvidia-settings`, I see version: 100.14.19. How does this version number compare to that on the nvidia website? I assume the nvidia driver released on Dec. 20th, isn't available in the repos yet.
<NickPresta> hey ardchoille
<ardchoille> hi NickPresta  :)
<sigma_123> i dont get y people use kicker. its such a mission
<SJrX> mission?
<bazhang> kbfx is far superior
<kye> In order to change the "K" button do i need a icon theme?
<SJrX> is that even kde?
<sigma_123> kbfx is the alternative kmenu hey?
<bazhang> in the repos so yes if you mean does it work with kde--replacement for kmenu
<sigma_123> i find it a mission because i find using actual shortcuts easier
<SJrX> hmmmm I generally use konsole
<sigma_123> btt i gues it depends on wat u use it 4
<bazhang> true; useless mostly
<sigma_123> lol
<sigma_123> i remember kicker. took me about a month2figure out wat it did
<bmk789> how do i configure katapult?
<bmk789> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<sigma_123> oops i was talking bout katapult.  nt kicker
<sigma_123> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_123> what is kicker?
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy#Katapult_Configurations bmk789
<kye> In order to change the "K" button do i need a icon theme?
<sigma_123> katapult is wat i found 2b utterly useless
<sigma_123> i think the k button is one icon. im sure u can change it seperately
<bazhang> http://www.kde-look.org/ kye
<kye> but im not sure on how to change the icon...
<weijianhua> hello
<ardchoille> kye: iirc, it's kmenu.png , search for that image and change it
<sigma_123> yeah look there. those icons wil hav instructions but whats wrong with the k menu button?
<bazhang> kye: do you have access to a prominent search engine? it took me 2 seconds to find that link :}
<sigma_123> looks beta that someones start button. lol:)
<sigma_123> i wonder how developed kde will be by the time the next microsoft release comes out
<bazhang> 2012? probably pretty far along
<kye> thank you
<sigma_123> it seems 2b catching up in leaps and strides
<sigma_123> actually in some aspects its already way ahead of da game
<sigma_123> at least it can run on more pcs than windows vista can:)
<bmk789> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> no worries bmk789
<bmk789> is anyone else using an intel X3100?
<paperfunk> nope
<bazhang> issues bmk789?
<bmk789> bazhang: none yet, just wondering if its worth trying compiz fusion on it
<bazhang> bmk789: why not? that seems to be the uber card these days :}
<bmk789> i guess ill go for it
<bmk789> "Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found"  doesnt want to run
<bmk789> ok now im impressed
<bmk789> that was extremely easy
<bmk789> and works very smoothly
<bmk789> might drop my 6-7 hour battery life though
<kkathman> greetings - in File management mode for Konqueror in Gutsy, where is the "Windows" menu option that allows you to split panes vertically and horizontally and thus add panes ?
<kkathman> did this go away ?
<bazhang> bmk789: haha on the battery life; but likely true
<se7en> kkathman: view>split view or ctrl+shif+L
<kkathman> se7en:  In previous versions there was an option to split vertical or horizontal
<kkathman> se7en:  for instance if I wanted 4 panes in a 2 x 2 grid I could split left right, then split each pane top/bottom
<kkathman> oh wait its under the view now??
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> but not available in dolphin :(
<se7en> kkathman: dolphin only split into left and right konqueror as often as you like
<kkathman> right
<momal> Anyone here set up 5.1 before? I can't seem to get my center speaker working. Speaker is pluged in and does work in windows(or if i plug it into another slot) center is turned up in alsa mixer. doesn't work playing mp3s (amarok set in 5.1) or playing dvds that are 5.1 audio. rest of speakers are fine (except rear left/right when playing mp3s)
<slim_> hello everyone, I'm having some problems with apache2 on kubuntu.... first one is: I can't seem to get apache to execute .cgi scripts, it just shows it as plain text
<slim_> my other problem involves mysql only running once then having a problem restarting... any help on either issue would be appreciated
<slim_> I am using 7.10 if that helps
<slim_> am I communicating correctly in here?
<NickPresta> slim_, yeah but there appears to be no one around who can help you with apache related questions. You might want to try pastebin'ing your whole question and asking it later
<slim_> ok thank you, I wasn't sure if my messages were making it through
<ardchoille> slim_: And there's always http://ubuntuforums.org
<se7en> what does that error in kmail mean Recipient Rejected: Relay not allowed
<slim_> ...and google too, right?
<NickPresta> slim_, as for the CGI problem, make sure you have: "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi" directive (as well as ExecCGI to the Options directive). Aside from that, I don't know much about the Apache package in the repos.
 * NickPresta sighs
<Yurivilca> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Mike_Huckabee_If_you_vote_for_me_you_live_if_you_don_t
<Yurivilca> Check out Mike Huckabee's latest psychotic utterance!
<WaY> hi
<Xplicit> hey
<WaY> i dont have my system button on my kbuntu
<WaY> how can i access here?
<WaY> System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<xbehave_> [06:43] <Xplicit> well im not100% as i use a system settings menu from pannel instead but my system settings (windows style 1) is under the command '   systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m  ' way
<shashai> hi there can any one help me plz how to remove network manager ?
<shashai> i want to install wicd
<xbehave_> does it conflict?
<Greenery> how to make kate render the japanese text properly?
<Greenery> nvm found it
<adamonline46> Hello.  I can't rip a DVD for the life of, doesn anyone have a suggestion that might help me out?
<SJrX> don't commit felonies
<adamonline46> Hah, I just want to choose which machine I want to watch it on, and store the DVD itself somwhere out of the kids reach
<SJrX> hmmm
<SJrX> but you live in America. You elected a government which does not believe in Fair Use Rights.
<ardchoille> SJrX: That's ot, please take it elsewhere
<SJrX> hmmmm
<adamonline46> The funny thing about an election is that 49% of folk can disagree with the 'majority', and still be ruled by a government that's humiliated me.
<adamonline46> er, something to that effect.  I just want to copy a damn DVD so _I_ can watch it.  If you can help me, please do 8)
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> adamonline46: k9copy does a good job of copying dvd's
<SJrX> KDE changes my screen size when I log in. Where do I change this?
<hypernewbie> kcontrol
<adamonline46> ardchoille: Dang, yeah... That's what I'm using.  It seems to work, but I only get sound and freezing/long-term screenshots when I try to play the ripped AVI's.  Other than that, I can see it ripping, and it doesn't throw any errors.  I'm going on a couple months with this issue, it just resurfaced.  If anyone (or you, ardchoille) might be willing to help me beyond Ubotu calls, I'd be ever grateful 8)
<SJrX> hypernewbie that doesn't seem to save ever.
<SJrX> and shudder um, this is KDE 4
<ardchoille> adamonline46: I know acidrip can rip a dvd into a nice avi, maybe check out acidrip
<hypernewbie> SJrX: wierd
<adamonline46> SJrX: You can look under /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and delete any screen resolutions that aren't what you want...  I suspect that will 'force' a proper resolution for ya...
<adamonline46> ardchoille: I shall, thank you :)
<SJrX> hmmmmm that won't work either as I need the other resolution
<ardchoille> adamonline46: yw
<SJrX> KDE 4 seems to render 1280x1024 backwards.
<SJrX> as in it renders 1024x1280
<SJrX> and when I resize it, the Kbar doesn't move.
<SJrX> which is all but useless.
<adamonline46> ardchoille: Well, it seems to be working about as much as k9copy so far... I'll let you know, if you don't mind helpin me out, should this fail 8)
<ardchoille> adamonline46: I'm not much at copying dvd's, I have copied one once or twice and I know k9copy and acidrip can do it. Beyond, that I'm afraid I won't be much help.
<adamonline46> ardchoille: Very well, I appreciate it... I've got about as much experience as you :)  I think I only own like 8 or so DVDs, I just decided I'd rather not have to hunt through the 'massive' pile to play the one I want; I'm a file kinda guy 8)  Happy holidays, etc; thanks again 8)
<ardchoille> yw :)
<adamonline46> ardchoille: <3 finally!  :D
<ardchoille> adamonline46: Did acidrip do it?
<adamonline46> I think so.  It seems to have only ripped one episode (got family guy DVDs for xmas), but it works!  I'm gonna play with it some more and make sure it's the acidrip rip that's functional, I'm almost positive it is 8) Thank again!
<ardchoille> Glad it's working, play with it and you might figure out more :)
<adamonline46> Yeah, definitely... It's still actin' weird, but at least I got some video out of it... Well, I've got to put it off til tomorrow... Gnight 8)
<sigra> How do you set ubuntu to auto login
<sigra> on bootup
<gryc> sigra: http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg35t03.htm
<gryc> and with that, anyone know if there's an applet like Kxkb but for languages instead of keyboard layouts?
<sigra> i dont have a login manager and not sure which package gives it..when search for it on add/remove program
<jussi01> sigra: you are on kubuntu?
<sigra> yes but i installed gnome on it..and using gnome
<jussi01> sigra: it should be under system settings -> advanced -> sessions
<sigra> with kdm on boot
<jussi01> sigra: #ubuntu for gnome help ;)
<kraut> moin
<sigra> I have question.  I am only one with login to my system but when i went log out..it showed another login on the kdm...sabayon-admin?
<ardchoille> sigra: sabayon? Are you using kubuntu or sabayon?
<sigra> I am using kubuntu
<ardchoille> sigra: At the command prompt, type: who
<ardchoille> That should tell you who is logged in
<sigra> i rebooted just shows me now but when i go to login window.  it shows a user named sabayon-admin with a home directory of  /var/run/sabayon-admin
<sigra> when I do who
<rbb> hi everyone
<sigra> wierd.  not having to give a password to open up add/remove program now either.
<ardchoille> sigra: Did you happen to enable the root account?
<rbb> i've got a problem. I was messing with xgl, but it didn't work and now i cannot logon. I get the kdm prompt, enter my username and then it doesnt do anything. I just get my background and nothing else
<rbb> i also tried to install kde 4 rc
<sigra> root dont work on my computer for somereason
<sigra> never has
<noaXess> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> sigra: That's good, that is the way it's supposed to be
<ardchoille> !xgl | rbb
<ubotu> rbb: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sigra> but its not asking me for password now..when i enter alot packages it used ask for
<rbb> how do I delete that shit
<sigra> and I have a user showing up on my list now that i have no ideal who it is
<ardchoille> sigra: If you've recently input the password, it won't ask you again for a short time, the admin passwd gets cached
<sigra> yeah but i rebooted and just click it and went right on in
<ardchoille> rbb: Perhaps someone in #compiz-fusion can help you with xgl stuff.
<ardchoille> sigra: Weird
<sigra> how do i check to see if root is enabled or not?
<rbb> but i DON'T need it. It has to be REMOVED. My GPU isn't supported
<rbb> i can start kde manually...
<rbb> (failsafe, startkde), but if it's ready, my session is closed and i get another logon prompt
<ardchoille> sigra: You can do "sudo cat /etc/shadow" and the root account should be listed with a "!", (example: root:!:) instead of a "*" at the top of that file. That means the root account is locked.
<rbb> how do i force xorg to start kde by default? I just installed kde 4 rc2
<yesdup> Hi all. does anyone know how to use kgpg to encrypt files. At the moment all it seems to be doing is creating an encryted copy and leaving the original free to be opened???
<sigra> there is no ! in the root string
<ardchoille> yesdup: In the kgpg options, there is a setting to Shred source files and you can find that in the encrypted section of the kgpg options
<ardchoille> sigra: Does it show up as "root:*:" instead?
<rbb> when i do "startx" i only get a black&wite back wih an x in the middle
<sigra> yes
<sigra> hey i figured out why i got sabayon-admin as a user
<sigra> its part of that user profile i installed i think lol
<sigra> gonna remove that dont need it
<ardchoille> sigra: Maybe you set that as the host when you installed?
<sigra> no.  I know about root..i was using fedora but jsut switch to this..I never mess with it..i use sudo
<ardchoille> ok
<sigra> I been using sudo
<sigra> how do i turn root off?
<rbb> ok , i could start KDE, but not the new 4, but the old 3.5
<ardchoille> sigra: To lock the root account: sudo passwd -l root
<sigra> says password changed
<ardchoille> yes
<rbb> where can i find kde in my filesystem?
<crazy_bus> I have a weird problem in kaffeine.  When I´m watching a dvd and alt+tab to another program and come back everything inside the windows starts to shake while playing.  It also continues when I pause.  It sometimes stops after a few seconds and other times doesn´t is there any way to fix it?
<sigra> thank you ard..now it has that mark !
<ardchoille> sigra: Good job :)
<rbb> anyone?
<rbb> where can i find the kde dir on my filesystem?
<yesdup> Now does anyone know why i cant connect to gmail chat using jabber. i've double checked password and user name, also tried without firewall (gaurddog) i have jabber and irc ports open. Kopete says "cannot contect as service is not allowed" ???
<sigra> now figure out why amarok which was workign great..is now saying i have no plug ins and other errors.  i been googling ..seems there is very bad bug with it
<ardchoille> rbb: find / -type d kde
<ardchoille> yesdup: I didn't know you could use jabber to connect to gmail
<dhq>  is there any finger print software for linux
<ardchoille> yesdup: gmail is an email protocol, jabber is a chat protocol, I could be wrong, but I don't think they can connect to each other
<yesdup> Opps did i read wrong some where  :-(
<ardchoille> yesdup: Maybe you did, or maybe you confused gmail with google talk?
<yesdup> Yes i meant google talk. but i use my gmail account to access
<ardchoille> yesdup: I don't think jabber can do that
<yesdup> http://www.asinen.org/info/kopetetalk/ just found this quickly.
<rbb> found it
<rbb> bye
<ardchoille> yesdup: I stand corrected. And thank you, that is information I didn't previously have.
<patrick_> Hallo! I have an ATI Mobility X1400. When I updated to the december driver release of ATI my resolution sucks. I don't get my 1600 which i had previously... any idea what could be the problem?
<yesdup> Just for info. finnally connected to google talk. all connection options must be checked
<yesdup> also the server is talk.google.com not gmail.com
<rioner> hello
<jussi01> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<rioner> any one know how to comprees file with split 100 MB for every parts of a file..?
<rioner> any one know how to comprees file using KONSOLE with split 100 MB for every parts of a file..?
<arturo> =S
<arturo> hola?
<ardchoille> Hi arturo
<jussi01> !es | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> !es | arturo
<ubotu> arturo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arturo> =O thank's =)
 * ardchoille blinks
<rioner> any one know how to comprees file using KONSOLE with split 100 MB for every parts of a file..?
<ardchoille> rioner: I can only point you to the manpage for tar, I think tar can do that.
<jussi01> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rioner>  <ardchoille> rioner: I can only point you to the manpage for tar, I think tar can do that.  <<< How and where the main page ?
<llutz> rioner: "man tar" in a console
<jussi01> rioner: type man tar
<jussi01> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<corporeal> aaaah finally home in my dear kubuntu
<corporeal> how i missed you
 * corporeal swears never to put vista on this thing again
<sarve> hi
<jussi01> !hi | sarve
<ubotu> sarve: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sarve> is it possible to have both kde and gnome
<corporeal> sarve: of course.
<sarve> ?
<corporeal> sarve: i personally install ubuntu-desktop and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on top of it. i get both kde3 and whatever gnome version comes with ubuntu
<corporeal> sarve: if you wanna get real crazy, get ubuntu-server and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, then xubuntu-desktop, then kubuntu-desktop. :-p
<sarve> I know that i can find these information by searching google. but its fun to chat about it
<corporeal> :-p
<sarve> my monitor is kind of low, I'm now downloading alternate cd of ubuntu 7.10, is it possible to install kde on ubuntu later too?
<sarve> i'm totally newbie on linux(kubuntu 7.04), i'm trying to learn more and then install it on my laptop
<corporeal> sarve: of course it is. hehe
<emilsedgh> sarve: yes its possible
<corporeal> sarve: doing things on linux as far as software installation and removal, is such a far cry from what you're probably used to (on windows?) it'll blow your mind
<sarve> tell me about it, I used to work with corel linux on my pentium II but those days it seems like a hobby. but switching completely to linux is another story. although its really difficult to install a sotware whish is not listed in add/remove.
<unix> a low ha
<unix> any body here
<pag> unix, 297 nicks at the moment ;)
<unix_> later
<sarve> i really miss itunes on linux. specially cover flow option. is there any clone for linux?
<Lynoure> What is the cover flow option?
<sarve> i dont need to work with ipod. i just miss the apple design
<sarve> cover flow, when you see album artwork in a row with refelction
<Lynoure> you can see album artwork in amarok, too, but not in that variant of eyecandy
<sarve> for moree info: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/5/5c/ITunes_7.5.png/800px-ITunes_7.5.png
<sarve> yes i know. why apple doesn't want to make a linux version
<sarve> I remeber a link on digg.com but it doesn't convince me
<Lynoure> sarve: you could write them and ask.
<Lynoure> Probably one reason they don't make a linux version is that most people do not ask for one
<sarve> which OS has more user? OSX or Linux?
<ardchoille> !ot | sarve
<ubotu> sarve: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sarve> oh thank you. sorry
<noobuntu> i have this problem. how can it be solved? wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> is it possible within kmail to convert an existing imap account to a disconnected imap account?
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to view a dvd on my old computer.  But when-ever their cpu activity it's extremly jittery.  Feisty and previous versions never had this problem.  Is there anyway to fix it?
<ardchoille> !dma | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<crazy_bus> ardchoille: it seems I have dma enabled
<poison> mornin guys
<jpatrick> moin
<poison> im havin a TK error with aMSN whilke trying to access any users log
<poison> while*
<jpatrick> well, I've always used Kopete
<michael> Good morning
<michael> what makes USB ports stop working?
<michael> they all have power, but they are not running my printer/flash drive/ipod or anything
<michael> once in a while they will work, but the next day they wont
<michael> it started happening after a fresh install of 7.10
<michael> weird
<Thecks> Is it possible to upgrade to KDE4 RC2 without overwriting my KDE install?
<Thecks> For instance, I was on Gnome (Ubuntu), Installed KDE via apt and now I can select both from the login menu
<Thecks> Can I do the same for KDE 4?
<Jucato> Thecks: yep. that's the way it's set up right now
<Jucato> KDE4 RC2 will install in a different directory
<Thecks> Awesome, do I get it via apt?
<Thecks> I can see how to get it and build via SVN but... =p
<pag> Thecks, consider reading the topic ;)
<Thecks> I'll consider it =P ty
<Thecks> FAQs?
<pag> " KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php " ;)
<michael> what makes USB ports stop working?
<michael> it started happening after a fresh install of 7.10
<michael> once in a while they will work, but the next day they wont
<michael> they all have power, but they are not running my printer/flash drive/ipod or anything
<Thecks> Thanks.. lots of downloading to do now =p
<foibles> whoa, has anyone tried elive yet?
<foibles> im on it right now, and its awesome
<Thecks> I've tried it, wasn't too impressed to be honest =[
<foibles> the way they put it together is excellent
<foibles> Thecks, why not?
<Thecks> Too many things didn't work as I wanted
<Thecks> E.g. SD card readers and such
<foibles> Thecks, its all working out nicely for me
<foibles> even recognized my legacy video drivers
<foibles> which most distros miss the mark on
<michael> love the OSX look
<sarve> i download firefox 3 beta and unzip it. but i don't know how to istall it. I searched on the internet but i can't found out.
<sarve> thers is "run-mozilla.sh" file, but i can not run it with "sh" command
<Ubuntubruger3> Hello there. I'm new to Linux and recently installed Ubuntu. Yesterday I added the Kubuntu-desktop. How do I active the compiz-fusion in Kubuntu? (it already works in Ubuntu)
<emilsedgh> !compiz | Ubuntubruger3
<ubotu> Ubuntubruger3: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Ubuntubruger3> thx
<Ubuntubruger3> !compiz
<ciao> hi
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sarve> how can i install firefox beta on linux. I already download the zip(bz2) file
<stdin> Ubuntubruger3: make sure you install "compiz-kde" and the press Alt-F2 and put in "compiz --replace"
<ciao> would it work with 512 mb ram?
<bazhang> sarve: it is in the repos if you want to try
<stdin> ciao: kubuntu? yeah 512 is fine
<ciao> compiz
<bazhang> !info firefox-3.0
<ubotu> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<stdin> ciao: depends on what graphics card
<ciao> I'm already in kubuntu finally....after messing around with vista and xp
<ciao> I think 5400
<stdin> ciao: nvidia or ati or what?
<ciao> nvidia
<stdin> ciao: as long as you install the nvidia driver, it should work fine
<ciao> just installed on kubuntu
<ciao> oooooook so I'll try thx
<sarve> bazhang: even the beta version?
<Thecks> uhmm..
<Thecks> Install the updated kdebase-bin
<Thecks> Install kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime, note that PPAs aren't authenticated so you will likely get a warning when installing
<etfb> My Alt+Tab behaviour changed after I installed (and uninstalled) Compiz.  It doesn't display the icons and titles in a window, just swaps immediately to the next task even when I hold the keys down.  Any idea how to get the default behaviour back?
<bazhang> sarve: apparently not
<Thecks> I did that, yet I don't see any new apps, and I don't see any new option in the session menu for KDE 4..
<stdin> ciao: if you installed 7.10 (gutsy), just go to System Settings -> Advanced (tab) -> Restricted Drivers  and activate the driver :)
<ciao> ok I'll do it
<stdin> Thecks: you installed all the packages yet?
<Thecks> stdin yup
<Thecks> I did: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<Thecks> And the same for kdebase-workspace, kdebase-kde4, kdebase-runtime
<stdin> Thecks: have you tried logging out and seeing what sessions are available? (or switching user and starting a new session)
<Thecks> I restarted X, checked.. nothing
<Thecks> Restarted system, checked.. nothing
<stdin> does /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop exist on your system?
<Thecks> No
<Thecks> @venus:/usr/share/xsessions$ ls
<Thecks> gnome.desktop  kde.desktop
<etfb> Has anyone got compiz to work in KDE?  It messed my system up completely when I tried, and I still have symptoms after removing it.  Any positive experiences?
<stdin> Thecks: try this "sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime" and see if it wants to install anything else?
<Thecks> ok
<Thecks> Nope.. nothing
<Thecks> Reading state information... Done
<Thecks> kdebase-workspace is already the newest version.
<Thecks> kdebase-kde4 is already the newest version.
<Thecks> kdebase-runtime is already the newest version.
<Thecks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 36 not upgraded.
<stdin> Thecks: check if kdebase-workspace-data is installed
<ciao> it won't let me modify ..I click on modify as root but nothing happens
<Thecks> kdebase-workspace-data is already the newest version.
<Thecks> kdebase-workspace-data set to manual installed.
<stdin> Thecks: /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop is in kdebase-workspace-data
<Thecks> Then that's weird
<stdin> ciao: what won't?
<Thecks> It says that it is installed and is the newest version
<stdin> Thecks: what version is that package?
<Thecks> How do I check?
<ciao> in system settings advance restricted drivers....you can tick on the drivers but only if you are root....there's a botton that says become root but it doesnt wor
<ciao> k
<stdin> Thecks:  "apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace-data"
<stdin> ciao: that's odd, try closing that down and running it directly as root by pressing Alt-F2 and putting in "kdesu systemsettings"
<Thecks> Thanks
<Thecks>   Installed: 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu4~gutsy1
<Thecks>   Candidate: 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu4~gutsy1
<Thecks> *** 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu4~gutsy1 0
<Thecks>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports/universe Packages
<Thecks>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Thecks>      3.94.0-0ubuntu2 0
<Thecks>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<stdin> Thecks: that's RC1, not RC2
<Thecks> huh..
<Thecks> I followed the instructions on here..
<stdin> Thecks: make sure you added the http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu repo
<Thecks> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Thecks> I added http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<stdin> Thecks: and you ran "sudo apt-get update" before installing the packages?
<ciao> there's an error it says control that dcopserver is installed
<Thecks> stdin: No.. no I didnt :s
 * Thecks hides
<stdin> Thecks: well, that's why :p, make sure you remove those old packages before installing the new ones or you'll have trouble
<stdin> ciao: what's the exact error that pops up?
<Thecks> So, what do I do from here?
<Thecks> I've run update
<ciao> it's in italian lol...so I'm translating it
<Thecks> Do I reinstall the KDE 4 packages?
<ciao> ok
<ciao> I did it
<ciao> thanks ...it was in the right down corner
<stdin> Thecks: after removing the old ones (it says how on the instructions) you just install the packages again
<ciao> restricted driver icon I pressed it and ticked it
<Thecks> Ok
<stdin> ciao: ok, it'll install the driver then ask you to reboot. after that it should be ready to go and you can get compiz on it
<ciao> I installed the driver manually first
<Thecks> Thank you stdin
 * Thecks gives stdin several cookies
<stdin> Thecks: no problem :)
<ciao> sudo sh nvidia-blabla.run
<ciao> stopping the kdm and all that
<stdin> ciao: ah, well that's not the best way to do it, you'll have to reinstall the driver if there's ever a kernel update. but if it's all installed and working you can go ahead and install compiz
<ciao> ok I didn't know that ..now I should wait for the next error
<ciao> I'll try to install compiz...what's the easiest way?
<stdin> !compiz | ciao, follow this guide
<ubotu> ciao, follow this guide: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ciao> ok thank youuuuuu
<stdin> :)
<rbb> i've got a problem with kde 4
<rbb> I hit kde4 in the KDM and it doesn't do anything
<rbb> after a while, i get a new login prompt
<rbb> anyone?
<rbb> sorry, the systemcrashed
<rbb> my system crashes every time I run startkde of kde4
<rbb> and kdm doesnt do anything usefull
<rbb> please ehelp
<rbb> my sysyem does't do anything
<rbb> srry, system
<SSJ_GZ> rbb: It's still pre-release software, I'm afraid - crashing is still quite likely :/
<Pici> KDE4 is beta. Expect issues. Plus this channel doesn't seem particularly active at this time, so be patient.
<rbb> Anow the whole system is messed up
<Thecks> Yeah, I've got problems
<Thecks> Just updated and now Adept keeps saying the database is in use
<Pici> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rbb> on the console, there are  -'-s flickering all over the screens
<hussain> f
<Thecks> Awesome
<rbb> and kde3 is also messed up
<rbb> and kdm doesn't do anything anymore
<rbb> kdm only runs "failsafe"
<ueila> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<taime1> what is the name of the window decoration in kubuntu?
<bazhang> kwin taime1
<taime1> its named after the window manager?
<bazhang> kde is the desktop environment
<taime1> you didnt understand my question
<taime1> what is the name of the decoration?
<taime1> the default decoration
<pag> taime1, default decoration is called 'crystal' iirc
<bazhang> taime1: me?
<taime1> ah thanks
<zipper> I have a logitech mx518 usb mouse. It has a "+" and "-" button for DPI increase/decrease. I want to remap these buttons to pageUP and pageDOWN. Every other button works with Device evdev in xorg.conf. What to do?
<ciao> I have dual boot...give me some reasons to get rid of xp...I want to do it but I'm afraid
<Lynoure> ciao: What are you afraid of?
<ciao> I dk...I have tools and things that I'm used to...like visual web developer (i know everyone will hate me)..and actually I never tried to search the equivalent for linux
<Lynoure> ciao: You could keep it until you only use it less than once a month. At that time you'll have to install upgrades to it every time, and that is pretty motivating for removing it :)
<ciao> or devC++, but eclipse rules and I use it here
<ciao> oooooook so from now on I'll do this
<ubuntu_> ya quelqu'un ?
<jpatrick> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ciao> oui
<ubuntu_> c'est bon là ?
<ubuntu_> ah oui ^
<ubuntu_> bonjour
<ciao> moi j'essayerais a aller en italien
<Pici> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu_> euh...ya unnn français ?
<jpatrick> ubuntu_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> là c'est bon ?
<ubuntu_> ya un français ?
<herr_weltschaft> firefox: lesezeichen>lesezeichen-manager>exportieren funktioniet nicht so, wie es soll. in der so gespeicherten datei "bookmarks.html" steht dann nur ein einziges meiner lesezeichen
<jpatrick> !de | herr_weltschaft
<ubotu> herr_weltschaft: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<herr_weltschaft> oh sorry
<ueila> in some forums I saw that kubuntu is slower than ubuntu....but I didn't notice that much...actually in some things kubuntu is faster
<ueila> is that right?
<bazhang> not much difference
<zipper> ueila: i *think* gnome might be a tad bit faster than gnome, although that should change when KDE4 is released
<bazhang> gnome faster than gnome? perhaps :}
<zipper> eh
<zipper> gnome fastert than kde =)
<zipper> i'm really on a roll today
<zipper> faster*
<bazhang> hehe
<Thecks> KDE 4 is.... big...
<jpatrick> Thecks: some consider it faster than 3
<Thecks> Oh Speed it's nice
<Thecks> I'm talking about the huge task bar at the bottom
<Thecks> Trying to work out how to resize it
<dm> Hello. I have a usb webcam 0c45:602c which is supported by the ubuntu included gspca driver. When plugging it in the driver is loaded (say dmesg and lsmod) and /dev/video0 is created. But I get error messages when trying to use it: xawtv says "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode", camorama "Could not connect to /dev/video0". It's an ATI video card (if that matters). Any idea?
<Thecks> uhmm.. I'm not sure I like the look of KDE 5
<Thecks> KDE 4*
<ueila> is there a way to chat directly in terminal and not irc? I'm using irssi now....I mean like inserting the ip or something
<kalorin> ueila: not really
<Dragnslcr> You can telnet to the IRC server if you want to
<kalorin> it'd be like asking if there's a way to surf the web in a terminal, in any case you need a client even if it's a text mode client
<ueila> =( that would be awsome
<Dragnslcr> It'd be a complete pain, but you're welcome to try
<kalorin> its' more about the protocols than anything else
<kalorin> you'd have to know how to preface joins adn parts and nick changes and all the other stuff that IRC clients do for you
<ueila> it would be shell messenger :D
<ueila> yes I imagine the suffering
<antixpaul> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ueila> damir
<ueila> sei damir di lugano?
<damir> hi!
<damir> english?
<ueila> ok no it's not you :D
<pawan> hi
<damir> I have a little trouble installing ubuntu 7.10 :\
<damir> the installer hangs when 'scanning partitions', thats about 15% progress
<zipper> How do one use mono? I have a .net 2.0 application i want to see run in linux
<dm> When I run `xawtv -hwscan` I get "/dev/video0: OK  \n  type: v4l2  \n  name: SN9C1xx PC Camera  \n  flags: capture" but when I can't start xawtv and get "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode". What's the problem here?
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i put some own apps to my home folder to the subfolder apps..
<noaXess> if i want run this apps over command line and want only put in the executable from the app, without the whole path, where can i define this PATH variable?
<Pici> noaXess: add PATH=$PATH:/home/user/apps to your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<Sanne> noaXess: I would make a link to your executable in /usr/local/bin
<Sanne> or what Pici said :)
<Pici> iirc, ~/bin/ is aleady in the path, whether it exists or not.
<Sanne> noaXess: you can check your current PATH by typing: echo $PATH
<Baldrun> hi all
<Baldrun> I am trying to use nfs in combination with acl under kubuntu, unfortunately I can't find any info on how to set up acl fpr kubuntu, could anyone give me a hint or an idea? google results were not helpful so far
<noaXess> Pici: thanks...
<Tonren> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10.  My splash graphic is not appearing on boot-up, so I can't see how far into the boot process I am.  (Also it's disconcerting to see absolutely nothing happening on the screen).  How do I enable my boot splash?
<damir> you probably need to change x display settings
<Tonren> damir: How do I do that?
<damir> well, you could edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but you need to know what you're doing
<Tonren> damir: I tend to know, but I don't know what I should change in xorg.conf to enable bootsplash.
<Tonren> damir: I have a crappy integrated ATI 300Mobile graphics card, for which the restricted drivers have been enabled.  Could the problem be there?
<damir> hm.. possibly. did you see a bootsplash on 1st boot-up?
<damir> and, does login screen look ok?
<Tonren> damir: Unfortunately, I can't remember if I saw a bootsplash before they were enabled.  THe login screen looks just fine, though.
<Tonren> damir: My graphics driver is set to "fglrx", which I've heard awful things about.  Should I try changing it to ATI?
<damir> do you see a progress screen on system shut-down?
<Tonren> damir: No.
<damir> yeah, try setting to 'ati'. but make a copy of xorg.conf before you do that. it could mess up your display
<Tonren> damir: Don't worry, I know how to log in on the command line and edit xorg.conf without a GUI.  No need for a backup.
<Tonren> damir: Should I just restart X or completely shut down?  The problem areas seemed to be with startup & shutdown, but it's kind of a hassle.
<damir> for start, just restart x-server and see if your login screen is ok
<damir> after setting to ati
<Tonren> damir: Okey doke.  Here goes.
<damir> one more think
<damir> thing
<damir> will you know how to revert changes if your screen is messed up or your x-server doesn't wake up?
<Tonren> damir: Okay, my login screen is fine.
<damir> cool :)
<Tonren> damir: I'm IRC'ing on a screen'd irssi session on Ctrl + Alt + F1's terminal right now.  :-P
<Tonren> damir: I guess I'll try restarting now.
<damir> k, good luck
<Tonren> Thanks!  I'll be back to bellyache if it doesn't work.  :D
<Tonren> damir: No dice.  :-\
<Sanne> Tonren: you could disable it altogether and at least get the normal text boot messages
<damir> try setting driver to 'vesa' just to see if it's really a driver issue
<Tonren> Sanne: Naw, I'd rather figure out what's wrong and get the shiny boot splash.
<Tonren> damir: Good idea.  A moment, though; I'm going to Google for a second, and check the logs too.
<Sanne> Tonren: ok, good hunt :)
<fairman> Hi, i need support for right settings resolutions and frequency on my monitor. Corresponding part of xorg.conf is here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49682/. I can use only the resolution 800x600 ... why? When i set the "driver" to "nv" instead of "nvidia" it is ok, but i can not use openGL support
<noaXess> is there a kde mounting tool, that really mounts the networkshare ot any given mount.point? so i can access it over different app?
<Sanne> Tonren: two bugs, might be related, might want to look over them: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/90242
<Sanne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/156225
<Tonren> Sanne: Oh god... The "ati" driver's performance is AWFUL compared to "fglrx".
<noaXess> i can manually mount a windows share to any mount point, eg. /home/user/server/share-name.. but a gui will be nice?
<Tonren> Sanne: Dear god... the fix might be a CUSTOM KERNEL?!
<Sanne> Tonren: dunno, just found those bugs and thought they might help you in some way :)
<Tonren> Sanne: Haha, thanks.  I sure hope I don't need to compile my own kernel.
<Tonren> Maybe if I just reinstall or reconfigure the bootsplash package...
<Sanne> Tonren: before doing that I really would just turn the splash off ;)
<Sanne> Tonren: before compiling a kernel, I mean
<Tonren> Sanne: Didn't your grampa tell you to never give up?  ;P
<Baldrun> has anyone acl working under kubuntu?
<Sanne> Tonren: haha... *I* turned that darn thing off right away, I *want* to see the boot messages ;)
<Tonren> Sanne: I used to feel that way, but I prefer the terse, shiny startup screen now. If something goes wrong, I just check the logs.
<Sanne> Tonren: in that case, I wouldn't give up either, but if it's a known bug and you got bitten by it, you might need to build a kernel. So there ;)
<Tonren> Sanne: True, true.
<Sanne> :)
<noaXess> any idea? a gui for handling mount points and add diffrent mount point like a network share?
<jpatrick> noaXess: Filesystems in System Settings?
<noaXess> jpatrick: aha.. i see, there i can also add shares.. not only physical mounts :) thanks
<risto> php's room is down ?
<stdin> risto: you need to be identified to join it
<noaXess> jpatrick: i don't know why... but i can configure all to connection to a win share but if i click ok, nothing happens..
<noaXess> adding a network share over dolphin works, with the same settings.. but then no mount point will be created..
<Tonren> Damn.
<Tonren> Arrgh!  How could this really need a custom-compiled kernel!?
<Sanne> Because it's a bug?
<Tonren> For some reason, every Ubuntu update breaks something on my laptop.
<Tonren> On 6.10, my scanner GUIs stopped working.  7.04?  Compiz crapped out.  (though that's not really surprising.)  Now, my bootsplash is gone.
<axe> ciao
<axe> ho bisogno di aiuto per ubuntu qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?
<Jucato> !it | axe
<ubotu> axe: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<axe> ok
<axe> grazie
<Jeroi> !fi | Jeroi
<Karti> Hi all, anyone recommend software for mobile phones so I can put data to Kontact etc
<zipper> What is the keyboard shortcut to "Show Desktop" - like win + d in windows xp
<Jeroi> Karti does thunderbird have mobilephone support in addons?
<Jeroi> zipper you need only one mouse klick
<Jeroi> 2nd image from left oh K-menu
<Jeroi> *of
<zipper> Jeroi: i dont want 1 mouse click =/
<zipper> i want a keyboard shortcut
<Jeroi> :)
 * Tm_T slaps Jeroi 
<Karti> Jeroi: I was looking at the equivalent of the nokia pc suite type of thing
<Tm_T> Karti: gammu & wammu ?
<damir> zipper: what system version and what desktop manager?
<Sanne> zipper: alt+ctrl+d here (it's customizable)
<Tm_T> Jeroi: -fi is the key btw
<damir> yay almost completed! i'm updating my 7.04 kubuntu. it's like, 550M of updates
<zipper> damir: kubuntu 7.10, guess that means kde3.55
<damir> zipper: like Sanne said :)
<zipper> Sanne: ah, that works, thanks. Cant find it in keyboard & mouse settings though?
<zipper> ah nvm
<Sanne> zipper: I found it in Regional&Accessibility (Kubuntu Dapper)
<zipper> i'm blind, found it
<zipper> thanks
<Sanne> :)
 * Sanne would expect it in keyboard & mouse also
<Karti> Tm_T: Many thnks will look at those  Cheers
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<infosys> Buona sera a tutti
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  : -)
<infosys> server italiano?
<BluesKaj> !it | infosys
<ubotu> infosys: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nightf0x> hi, i am running kubuntu 7.10 and it does not want to shutdown. wihtout splash screen it seems to hang at line that says something like "running local boot scripts"
<nightf0x> the only way to pwer it down from that is to kill power
<nightf0x> anyone know how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> nightf0x:  'til you find what script is hanging the powerdown , try ctrl+alt+backspace, then use the login menu to shutdown . I had the same problem at one time and an update of some sort fixed it.
<okkiopallato> pescara
<stdin> !it | okkiopallato
<ubotu> okkiopallato: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tekteen> D-MAN: r u here?
<jussi01> !u | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<tekteen> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> :)
<tekteen> jussi01: I am a slow typer
<tekteen> :-)
<vivek_> how to install firefox in kUBUNTU??
<tekteen> vivek_: open a konsole
<trappist> sudo apt-get install firefox
<jussi01> vivek_: go to adept -> search firefox - > click install
<tekteen> vivek_: and type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<tekteen> trappist: wow... I am a slow typer
<vivek_> I HAVE ALREADY DOWNLOADED firefox-2.0.0.6.tar.gz
<tekteen> vivek_: u do not need it
<jussi01> tekteen: you...
<dpreacher> hello. what is the package that comes installed with kubuntu gutsy to enable Fn-x key combos in laptop? are there separate packages for separate laptop models or one unified generic package?
<vivek_> NOW HOW TO INSTALL FROM .TAR.GZ ??
<Jucato> !caps | vivek_
<ubotu> vivek_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jussi01> vivek_: dont.
<vivek_> SORRY
<vivek_> sorry
<dpreacher> :)
<tekteen> vivek_: do i have a reason to install the .tar.gz?
<Jucato> dpreacher: afaik, no you don't need anything for enabling Fn-x key combos. at least I didn't
<dpreacher> firefox has a binary gui installer isn't it?
<tekteen> vivek_: we suggest you use the package manager
<BluesKaj> vivek, you came for advice , and your being advised to the package manager adept or apt to install the stable version of firefox
<vivek_> thanx
<dpreacher> BluesKaj: perhaps he should've mentioned he downloaded the tar first
<vivek_> let me use the suggested method
<dpreacher> i mean we get such slow speeds
<dpreacher> to ask to redownload...sad sad thing
<emilsedgh> after upgrading to gutsy i cannot change the brightness with Fn Up/Down :(, also bluetooth is broken, any idea?
<vivek_> ye ....u r right dpreacher
<BluesKaj> !tar | viveki
<ubotu> viveki: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tekteen> emilsedgh: click on the power manager
<padey> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<tekteen> emilsedgh: that controls the brightness
<dpreacher> Jucato: if i could know the package i could get em working in another distro. since ubuntu n family has it working readily. is there some way to find out from the installed software database i found fn-fx which is made for toshiba...
<emilsedgh> tekteen: i know, that guidance, i want to control it with Fn keys
<Jucato> emilsedgh: known Gutsy bug afaik
<Jucato> dpreacher: sorry, no idea on that one...
<tekteen> emilsedgh: ok. I do not know. sorry :-(
<emilsedgh> Jucato: what about bluetooth?
<Jucato> that I don't know :)
<dpreacher> what isthe preferred way of setting up broadcom 4311 rev 01 wifi with kubuntu? ndiswrapper or bcm43xx?
<Jucato> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jucato> dpreacher: ^^^^
<dpreacher> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dpreacher> aha
<dpreacher> didn't know about that
<dpreacher> Jucato: thank you. will ask bot next time
<Jucato> lol :)
<dpreacher> can it take a phrase with spaces?
<Jucato> it actually depends on whether it has the factoid in its database
<Jucato> (yes it can, depending on the factoid)
<Jucato> it's not Google :)
<dpreacher> who can contribute to the factoid?
<BluesKaj> short subject lines are always best , basically one or 2 words, dpreacher
<jpatrick> dpreacher: anyone
<sarve> install firefox beta kubuntu
<sarve> ?
<Jucato> well, anyone can contribute/suggest. but those get redirected to the ops channel
<dpreacher> i noticed. n thankfully, no 2 million results in 0.02 seconds
<bazhang> haha
<Jucato> (and only a handful can add/edit)
<Pici> Where we strike them down with extreme prejudice, er, or accept them, of course.
<Jucato> or we laugh at them in private :D
<dpreacher> u mean approve n enter submissions into actual db
 * Jucato twiddles thumbs innocently
<BluesKaj> pici or picky ? :)
<dpreacher> :)
<Jucato> yes. we don't automatically add anything and everything. that would be utter chaos :)
<bazhang> wikipedibot!
<dpreacher> spot the bot!
<dpreacher> wikipedibot... is that for real?
<BluesKaj> this new opers browser seems pretty cool, however the xineplugin doesn't seem to work, altho it appears to be part of the pkg. I especially like the integrated chat options
<BluesKaj> opera
<PriceChild> ./cs access #ubuntu list
<beermatt> ;-)
<sourcemaker> How can I update amarok from the unsupported repository... and amarok anly... not more packages...?
<DarkTan> is there anyone in here who can give me a hand?
<trappist> sourcemaker: sudo apt-get install amarok - if you've got that repo set up right, it will upgrade amarok and any dependencies
<vivek_> how to enhance the audio quality....the quality was better when i was using Windows XP SP2
<jpatrick> !ask | DarkTan
<ubotu> DarkTan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sourcemaker> trappist: but when I settup the repository right... it will also update all unsupported software packages available... not just my amarok
<DarkTan> ok,  kubuntu was reccomended to be as a good choice for my first linux os, i have a IMB Netfinity server that i run as a normal desktop with a 5 HDD scsi array, i can't get the DVD to load on boot tho
<trappist> sourcemaker: setting up the repository won't update any packages.
<DarkTan> anyone know what i need to do to boot it?
<trappist> DarkTan: it's probably a bios setting
<sourcemaker> trappist: all right
<DarkTan> well i can boot my windows XP disk, but not the kubuntu disk
<trappist> DarkTan: oh, that sounds like a bad burn, then
<trappist> how did you burn the cd?
<vivek_> how to enhance the audio quality....the quality was better when i was using Windows XP SP2
<DarkTan> i don't know, i checked that too, i can load the disk under windows and access the root of the disk, the folders and the other lopen source on it
<dpreacher> DarkTan: checked the md5 of the image?
<trappist> vivek_: what audio, in what app, and what sound card do you have
<DarkTan> i used Acohol 120 to burn it
<DarkTan> md5?
<dpreacher> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dpreacher> DarkTan: take a look
<vivek_> trappist: In windows i was using Vinyl Audio Deck and mediamonkey.....in Kubuntu i use Amarok
<Xcell> Mornin.
<dpreacher> if you copy disc to disc and want to verify the md5. can you do it without storing an image on hard disc
<Dr_willis> 'burn at once' is a decent free tool under windows to burn iso image files.
<stdin> dpreacher: you only need to store the md5sum on the disk, then check the md5sum of the burnt disk against the one in the file
<Dr_willis> Not sure if it can check md5sums - that would be a nice feature. I do recall a md5sum tool for windows that put 'check sum' on the context menu.
<usuario> wonder fulll love
<DT> i have the iso on the HDD from when i d/l it so that's not a problem
<DT> it spat out a pile of god only knows what and it beeping at me
<BluesKaj> imgburn is another free image file burning app
<BluesKaj> in windows
<bazhang> isorecorder2 is okay as well
<dpreacher> stdin: hmm...reminds me of fedora's test media option. is it there on kubuntu disk?
<Dr_willis> The freeones are often MUCH better then the comercial ones.. Heh.
<dpreacher> infrarecorder
<Dr_willis> dpreacher,  i dont recall seeing such an option. It would be nice..
<dpreacher> works from pen drive/usb drive
<Dr_willis> but perhaps i overlooked it.
<stdin> dpreacher: yeah, it's one of the options at boot on the disk
<stdin> it's either the last one, or one before last
<DT> hmm md5sum seems to have frozen under DOS
<philipp_> wie kann ich die Felstplatte /mnt/hda1 von lese auf schreib-lesezugriff ummounten?
<DT> interesting
<jpatrick> !de | philipp_
<ubotu> philipp_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DT> here's what i get: http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w30/RollingD34th/md5sum.jpg
<DT> oh wait, i just changed
<dpreacher> hmm..that's ok. i was wondering if i'd to finally compel myself to learn some commands to verify an md5 of a disk manually. like what if the lug wants to distribute kubuntu cd's and we could preferably test the media's md5 before handing out copies.
<dos> !pl | dos
<DT> failed open or read when trying the md5sum on the iso file
<hufi> how i can remount a harddisk from reat to write reade mode?
<jussi01> !md5 | dpreacher
<ubotu> dpreacher: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DT> that dosen't make sense tho
<DT> acohol 120 and daemon tools could load the iso to a virutal drive
<DT> i can view the burnd files on the DVD too
<dpreacher> jussi01: i just queries md5 already. and i had the answer from people here before. i just wrote an example situation. but thanks for being so generous :D
<jussi01> :)'
<kye> Im having a little issue with my compiz.. i have to move the mouse all the way tp the top in order to see mey borders then all the way back down to see my taskbar any ideas?  I have also tried changing my res but that doesnt have any effect at all?
<_hufi_> how i can remount a harddisk from reat only mode to read and write mode?
<xbehave_> Is there a cpu-z equivelent for linux?
<Jucato> xbehave_: try KInfoCenter
<Pici> sudo lshw  also shows a lot of information that you probably dont actually want.
 * genii sips a coffee
<Dr_willis> _hufi_,  mount has a remount option, check the mount man pages. IF the disk was read/write , and suddnely became read only. The system may of detected an errior on the disk and forced it to be read only - untill it can get checked.
<Sanne> xbehave_: this might also help: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DT> dpreacher, I can't PM
<Jucato> hello genii :)
<genii> Hi Jucato :)
<Jucato> Sanne, xbehave_: cat /proc/meminfo (for RAM) too
 * genii puts a pot of coffee on
<Sanne> nice one, Jucato, didn't know that, thanks :)
 * BluesKaj passes coffee and tea around to all who imbibe :)
<dpreacher> DT: whats the windows xp theme that you used in that photobucket screenshot?
 * Dr_willis gets hypped up on sugar and caffine and starts bouncing around the channel.
<Sanne> :)
<Dr_willis> :)  - but now i gotta run.. bbl.
<BluesKaj> mornin' genii, Jucato, Dr_willis
<BluesKaj> & jpatrick
<genii> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: pardon?
<BluesKaj> 'mornin'
<Jucato> hi BluesKaj
<jpatrick> afternoon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> :)
<dpreacher> night
 * genii sips
<xbehave_> Jucato: cat /proc/meminfo only gives my usage info i need to know what ram to replace it with
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> xbehave_: you can use cpu-z in wine... I tried it before. not sure how reliable that would be though...
<xbehave_> ahh good idea thx
<bazhang> xbehave_: how old is the computer? less than two years old? more?
<xbehave_> dont know its a laptop, id guess around two years
<bazhang> ddr2 667 then xbehave--why not just crack it open and look?
<DarkTan_> hmmm....i wonder if this will do anything
 * DarkTan_ unplugs other CD drive
<xbehave_> i did but it had some korean make on and i couldnt make out any details
<bazhang> xbehave_: less than two years should be the ddr2 667, perhaps slightly slower though
<vivek> how to configure Gmail in Kontact??
<Selfarian> hi there.
<Selfarian> I have following problem: i want to download a file and it doesnt work :-()
<tekteen> Selfarian: is there a error?
<Selfarian> no
<mdasilva> is there a way to mount a directory via ssh?
<Selfarian> http://projects.blender.org/frs/download.php/268/blend2cs-0.2.5.tar.gz <--- this is the link
<tekteen> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Pici> Selfarian: Doesn't work here either.
<tekteen> mdasilva: u want sshfs
<Pici> Its not jsut you.
<Selfarian> hm.... damn it
<Selfarian> ah ok... was the wrong link ... damn it... thank you ;)
<mdasilva> how do you initialize a FS ssh mount in kubuntu?
<tekteen> mdasilva: have u installed sshfs?
<mdasilva> installing now
<mdasilva> strange, i thought it would already be available
<mdasilva> this is a ubuntu distro that i downloaded the kbuntu-desktop package
<tekteen> mdasilva: do u need it to be in the file system or just the file manager
<mdasilva> both
<tekteen> mdasilva: ok
<mdasilva> but if the file manager has it built in that would be useful as well
<tekteen> mdasilva: in konqueror fish://user@host/ is ssh
<mdasilva> i see
<mdasilva> neat, thanks tekteen
<tekteen> np
<mdasilva> i haven't touched kde in a long time
<tekteen> mdasilva: ok
<llutz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<vivek> how to configure Gmail in Kmail
<trappist> vivek: you'll set it up as a pop3 account.  you can get the settings from the gmail site.
<Jucato> http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/setting-up-gmail-in-kmailkontact/ looks good
<FOAD> When I boot (cq log in to the graphical system), my USB drives won't show on the desktop, and they are not mounted either.  Same problem when I ctrl-alt-backspace out of X and back again.  Currently  I unplug/plug a device, and then all devices show up on my desktop (but still unmounted).  How can I ensure that 1) the devices show up on logging in and 2) get mounted straightaway?  I don't want to put things in fstab, because not all devices may be present.
<vivek> what to mention in the host field??
<FOAD> Anyone?  Bueller?
<BluesKaj> hmmm, what's the command for removing/uninstalling compiled apps ?
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: make uninstall from the build dir
<Jucato> make uninstall
<Jucato> pft
<Dragnslcr> Usually make uni
<Dragnslcr> Blah
<Pici> BluesKaj: also you may want to use checkinstall to make removing easier.
 * jpatrick wins
<Pici> !checkinstall | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Pici> In the future that is.
<genii> BluesKaj: If there is no uninstall in the makefile, try instead make clean or make dist-clean
<BluesKaj> ok thx gents, appreciate it :)
<FOAD> When I boot (cq log in to the graphical system), my USB drives won't show on the desktop, and they are not mounted either.  Same problem when I ctrl-alt-backspace out of X and back again.  Currently  I unplug/plug a device, and then all devices show up on my desktop (but still unmounted).  How can I ensure that 1) the devices show up on logging in and 2) get mounted straightaway?  I don't want to put things in fstab, because not all devices may be present.
<jhutchins_wk> FOAD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jhutchins_wk> FOAD: That's more for auto-mounting windows partitions, but since usb devices are usually FAT32 it should apply.  Tells you how to set 'em up in fstab.
<FOAD> jhutchins_wk: thanks for the pointer.  Reading it now.
<vivek> quit
<vivek> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vivek> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FOAD> Try /quit.
<FOAD> I helpeded!
<kkathman> lol
<FOAD> jhutchins_wk: sadly it's all about editing fstab, which is exactly what I am not after...
<kkathman> FOAD I assume your USB drives are windows/FAT drives ?
<kkathman> because if they are linux drives they WILL automatically mount
<FOAD> No, ext3.
<FOAD> kkathman: well, obviously you are wrong.
<kkathman> then you are doing something wrong, because I have one that I mount everyday
<FOAD> Because they WON'T.
<kkathman> no Im not I
<FOAD> Fine, I'm doing something.
<FOAD> But what?
<FOAD> This is a fresh 7.10 install.
<FOAD> Of Kubuntu.
<FOAD> Something wrong, that is.
<kkathman> yes, because this one does  not a problem whatsoever
<FOAD> Ok, we've established that you have no problem.
<kkathman> now windows ones will not
<FOAD> However I do.
<FOAD> And again, if I do unplug/plug a device once in the desktop, they all show up.
<kkathman> now I will say that under ubuntu/kubuntu they auto-mount, but on my openSUSE system they do not - I have to manually issue a mount command
<FOAD> Not mounted though.
<kkathman> if you can see them using fdisk -l  usually they show up as sdb or sdc or something
<kkathman> then just issue the mount command on it
<sourcemaker> are there any logs for the last kernel panic?
<FOAD> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000215724032 bytes
<FOAD> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121602 cylinders
<FOAD> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FOAD> Disk identifier: 0x00047ce7
<FOAD> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FOAD> /dev/sdb1               1      121602   976768033+  83  Linux
<FOAD> 
<FOAD> That's one of my drives, once mounted "by hand".  See.  No win.
<FOAD> And I can mount them by hand yes, I just want it to be so I don't have to do that.
<kkathman> FOAD I wonder if there was something that you might have inadvertantly done to disable auto-mount?
<kkathman> I haven't researched if thats possible
<FOAD> I suppose so.  It's never worked since installing, though.
<kkathman> FOAD you could probably test it by plugging in a thumbdrive perhaps - if that doesnt auto mount, then thats the problem
<FOAD> Oh, it automounts fine.
<FOAD> I lie.
<Condoulo> how would I install ATI drivers on Kubuntu 7.04?
<FOAD> It appears on the desktop, but it does not get mounted.
<FOAD> Now, I can check "Mount automaticall" in Properties.
<FOAD> And then it does mount automatically when I replug it.
<FOAD> But I've already checked that for all my other drives.
<FOAD> And I still get nothing on starting X.
<kkathman> I found this FOAD in Google - dunno if it helps:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/130367
<kkathman> there are few other postings on automount
<FOAD> Sadly no; that's what I just did.
<FOAD> But thanks for looking.
<jussi01> FOAD: and what happens when you sudo mount -a ??
<jussi01> do the drives mount?
<jussi01> FOAD: also, in future, please use !paste
<sourcemaker> is there a log file for kernel panics?
<FOAD> jussi01: that only looks in fstab and as I think I said, I do not want to enter these drives in fstab.
<FOAD> jussi01: okay, !paste it is, if need be.
<jussi01> FOAD: sorry if I mised something. but why do you not want them in fstab?
<FOAD> jussi01: because it is not necessarily true that all, or any, of these drives are present when I boot.
<jussi01> FOAD: ahh, these are external dirves?
<FOAD> And in fact, other external drives may be there, and I'd like them to show.
<FOAD> Yes.
<Jimnastics> can any one advise me an app that has a built in email server and can send mails to multiple recipients at high speed? i want to send emails to subscribers.?
<jussi01> !info sympa
<ubotu> sympa: Modern mailing list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.4-1.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3503 kB, installed size 14040 kB
<Condoulo> I have a question. Does Kubuntu7.10 offer Compiz Fusion by default?
<jussi01> !compiz | Condoulo
<ubotu> Condoulo: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jhutchins_wk> FOAD: That's how you configure drives to mount is by modifying fstab.
<jhutchins_wk> FOAD: You have no reason not to do that.
<Condoulo> ok
<FOAD> jhutchins_wk: uhm, when I put stuff in fstab that isn't actually physically there, the box complains badly.  Also agian, there might be drives that weren't there before.
<FOAD> Also since it is obviously possible for Linux/Kubuntu/whatevs to autodetect new drives, why not right after launching into X/the DE?
<Jimnastics> can any one advise me an app that has a built in email server and can send mails to multiple recipients at high speed? i want to send emails to subscribers.?
<FOAD> And, FWIW, this worked perfectly fine under my previous 7.04, which I had to trash.
<FOAD> Jimnastics: you spammer, you already got an answer to cater to your spamming needs.
<genii> FOAD: Heh :) I was thinking same thing
<Jimnastics> FOAD i said 'my subscribers'
<FOAD> Of course you did.
<FOAD> So what are they subscribing to?
<jussi01> Jimnastics: I just advised you of one...
<FOAD> Dum de dum...
<Jimnastics> jussi01 thx
<jussi01> FOAD: Im sorry,I dont have an answer atm.
<FOAD> jussi01: that's cool, thanks for thinking along with me.
<jussi01> :)
<Jimnastics> jussi01 any other?
<jussi01> Jimnastics: what kind of subscriber list is it?
<Jimnastics> jussi01 uptades about my company and products
<Jimnastics> jussi01 uptades about my company and products send to all subscribers weekly
<FOAD> Url?
<hydrogen> why does it matter?
<FOAD> It doesn't matter.
<FOAD> Why should it matter?
<jussi01> Jimnastics: do you need an iterface for them to sign up to the list with?
<jussi01> Jimnastics: http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/index.html
<jussi01> !rootirc | root_
<ubotu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<goonie> (R)
<Jimnastics> jussi01 they already have subscribed. i have their emails. i just need to send them mails.
<zipper> I'm trying to use crontab, but i cant seem to get it right. Error : http://pastebin.com/m359ce2e
<goonie> Trying to figure out why my IDE drives are showing up as serial devices.  Anyone seen this?  /dev/sdb instead of /dev/hdb
<stsoft> i noticed, but i dont know why
<goonie> yours is the same?
<stsoft> yeah
<goonie> Odd.
<Jeroi> mus satadrives are sda
<Jeroi> ide drives are hda
<goonie> correct.
<stsoft> stadrives n' USB
<jussi01> goonie: 7.10?
<goonie> so why would an ide drive show up as sdb
<Jeroi> my
<goonie> ?
<stsoft> 7.10
<jussi01> goonie: your pc has an identity crisis...
<goonie> 7.??
<jussi01> goonie: gutsy or feisty
<goonie> whad you call me?
<Pici> or.. what does lsb_release -a  say?
<stsoft> gooni: he wants to help u, just 4 that
<goonie> 7.04  Feisty
<goonie> :)
<goonie> Also, whats up with fstab? the original one looked like it mounts drive as ro.
<jussi01> Dash_: did you get the message earlier?
<monteslu> anyone know if a dual booted (32bit & 64bit linux) machine can share the same swap partition?
<pteague_work> monteslu> should be able to...  afaik swap is a fs & gets cleared during reboots i think
<monteslu> cool thanks
<pteague_work> monteslu> i used to have redhat & mandrake sharing same swap
<fdoving> yes, swap can be shared.
<monteslu> i've been wanting to give 64 linux a whirl as my desktop
<monteslu> as long as I can get wine, nvidia drivers, and flash to work
<monteslu> and hopefully when ut3 is released, there'll be a 64 bit build
<sigma_123> why not use 32bit 4now?
<thechildboy> heh. I haven't been on the irc for so long. :P
<monteslu> sigma_123, I am, but its a shame too see those bits unused on my system :)
<thechildboy> :P
<maek> is compiz only for gnome? or is it usable in kde?
<monteslu> it works in kde, at least for fedora
<ardchoille> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<monteslu> im not sure how to activate it in kubuntu
<maek> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<sigma_123> 64bit is really all hype. the performance improvement is fractional. nothing rely 2write home about
<Dragnslcr> Unless you have 4+ GB of memory, 64-bit usually isn't needed
<sigma_123> wats so special bout more than 4gb memory?
<monteslu> Dragnslcr, I have exactly 4gigs of ram
<Dragnslcr> monteslu- you'd get a little improvement out of 64-bit then
<Alethes> does kdesktop still have to be killed for compiz to work?
<monteslu> can an 4-way 32bit machine address more than 4 gigs?
<Dragnslcr> monteslu- In theory, 32-bit systems can address 4 GB of memory, but I think in practice it tops out at 3.5 or so
<monteslu> regardless of cpu count?
<ardchoille> Alethes: Help with compiz in #compiz-fusion
<Dragnslcr> monteslu- as far as I know, yes
<maek> when you use firefox in kde does it use gtk stuff when you save files and such?
<kye> is the only fix to showing mounted /media/ on the desktop changing the X-KDE-Kded-phase=1 to phase=0 : this fix shows both partitions of the driver on the HD however your not able to rename them?
<ardchoille> maek: Yes, the gtk open/save dialogs are used
<maek> ardchoille: thanks again. I find my self using gnome but im using k3b and amarok and im amazed at the quality so I figure I should give kde a go but im worried about a few things. the last time I used kopete I didnt really like it and Im wondering about gtk based thigns, like firefox, I assume its still usable.
<jussi01> maek: of course
<ardchoille> maek: gnome/gtk apps run quite well in kde, and I feel kde is the best de around :)
<Alethes> there's kgtk to make some gtk apps use the kde file dialog
<Alethes> and there's qtcurve for kde and gtk if you want to have the exact same look for all your apps.  (There's also gtk-qt, but it's not as good).
<maek> Alethes: thanks. does that work with firefox? thats the only gtk app i can think ill need.
<Alethes> kgtk works with firefox
<Alethes> qtcurve works with any gtk and kde apps
<hydrogen> you could just not use firefox
<sourcemaker> is there a reason... not to use reiserfs4?
<hydrogen> thats usually the best reason
<hydrogen> sourcemaker: the creator murdered his wife :)
<maek> sourcemaker: support may not last seen as how he is on trail for murder
<Alethes> 'cause it's written by a guy accused of murder so the support might run out :)
<sourcemaker> hydrogen: great ... :-)
<maek> hydrogen: I need firefox plugins
<Alethes> extensions or plugins?
<Condoulo> ok, when I try to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, I am following the instructions, but it won't open the Manage Repositories Window.
<hydrogen> maek: "need"?
<maek> hydrogen: well maybe want ;)
<BluesKaj> the creator will have lotsa time in jail to work on improving it
<Alethes> haha
<maek> Alethes: extensions
<Alethes> ah
<hydrogen> which ones?
<hydrogen> most browsers manage to ship better versions of the popular extensions with the browser
<maek> ok, ill give konqurer a try, I never thought to see if I could reproduce my firefox usage in it.
<cheguevara_> lol yeah they should give Hans a PC in jain
<cheguevara_> may be then it'll finally be up to Linuse's level :P
<cheguevara_> *jail
<DarkTan> does a server need a different distro than a laptop/desktop?
<jussi01> DarkTan: there is a specific ubuntu server install
<DarkTan> ok, maybe that was the problem i was having
<hydrogen> dobutful
<DarkTan> i use an IBM Netfinity 5600 server as a regular desktop and the DVD won't boot on the server, it boots on the laptop tho. and the server will boot my windows disks
<jussi01> DarkTan: go try the actual server install disk?
<DarkTan> i never looked for it cause i wasn't useing it like a server, i didn't think it mattered
<DarkTan> i'm going to check that tho
<hydrogen> the disk shouldn't matter
<hydrogen> the server install doesn't install the desktop
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> you probably don't want that
<DarkTan> ok
<sourcemaker> does somebody use the 2.6.23 kernel release?
<hydrogen> what type of processor is it?
<DarkTan> intel p3
<DarkTan> it also runs 5 scsi disks, it was in RAID 0 when i got it, but not i don't use any raid, just run it like 5 IDE disks
<DarkTan> now i*
<intelikey> howto join an @#channel ?
<DarkTan> type /join#nameofchannel
<intelikey> all i can seem to get is #@#blah when i try it.  bx error most likely.
<DarkTan> type /join #nameofchannel
<intelikey> DarkTan not #blah  but @#blah
<DarkTan> oh, thought it was a typo, got no clue, never seen them
<intelikey> k
<DarkTan> well, i'm going to try a different DVD drive in the beats and if that don't work, d/l the CDs
<DarkTan> cya
<intelikey> kamui_ to root or not to root  :)
<pauljw> heheh
<hdevalence> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<intelikey> root seems to be a pretty popular user mask     ah, if it's just a mask...
<intelikey> hdevalence apt-cache search xine
<intelikey> i don't see any meta package in dapper for xine  so it's probably not there in gutsy either
<uchimata> hey all, is this line in my fstab correct? I want to mount an external usb drive. /dev/sdb1	/mnt/share_1	vfat	auto noauto,rw,users 0 0
<intelikey> comma between auto and noauto    and the two are mutually exclusive
<intelikey> so no.
<intelikey>  /dev/sdb1 /mnt/share_1 vfat noauto,rw,users 0 0   <<< is probably what you want.
<uchimata> ill try that
<uchimata> thanks
<intelikey> and if that's on a usb bus then you probably want UUID rather than dev
<genii> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-2build1 (gutsy), package size 1514 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<uchimata> UUID, got ya
<genii> hmm
<intelikey> uchimata you can get the fs's UUID with the blkid command
<uchimata> ok cool. thanks intelikey
<intelikey>  UUID='some block id here' /mnt/share_1 vfat noauto,rw,users 0 0   <<<   using uuid
<intelikey> uchimata you "may" also want to set fmask and dmask in the options section   man mount   has all the details on that.
<intelikey> not needed in most cases.  but adds some security if that share is not in a dmz
<stone_> kann mir irgend jemand bei der grakatreiber installation weiterhelfen?
<stone_> ich nutze ubuntu 7.10 mit kde
<syd> someone knows where i can download old version of libflashplugin.so for opera 32bit?
<syd> plugin form official website doesn't work
<ardchoille> !flashbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ardchoille> Pici: Thank you
<Pici> Yeppers.
<BluesKaj> poor youtube addicts are outta luck on gutsy
<BluesKaj> unless thier install is an older version of the plugin
<cheguevara_> and the youporn addicts
<cheguevara_> :P
<syd> so what exactly i have to do
<cheguevara_> read the thread
<ardchoille> syd: Read:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<monteslu> the fix is so simple, how on earth does canonical let it stay broken this long?
<cheguevara_> monteslu: because it breaks konqueror
<ardchoille> monteslu: Given the number of packages vs the number of devs and the fact that we don't have all the information, it would be very hard to answer that.
<monteslu> cheguevara_, putting the lib where it needs to be breaks konqueror?
<cheguevara_> monteslu: sorry i thought u were talking about flash :P
<monteslu> ok, symlink for both, temp solution
<monteslu> yeah flash
<cheguevara_> yeah i am saying installing the new version breaks konqueror
<monteslu> but don't leave all the newbs without flash
<cheguevara_> well the new xembed patches are now upstream i believe
<cheguevara_> i heard they are quiet buggy though
<kye> why does apt have me put in the kubuntu DVD when installing some apps instead of getting it from sources.list?
<Carnage\> Prolly because your DVD is registered in sources.list...
<kye> Oh i see..
<BluesKaj> kye , go into the sources.list and comment out # the cdrom as a repos
<mrdigital> can anyone recoomend a linux alternative to www.booklog.com
<Alethes> kwrite :D
<Alethes> jk
<Alethes> :)
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, http://www.visualonline.net/ ?
<spaci76> hi@ll
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, or this  : http://www.appx.com/assets/asp/dynamic_generator.asp?pageid=366
<BluesKaj> !hi spaci76
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi spaci76 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ???
<BluesKaj> the bot is corrupted !
<jussi01> hi | spaci76
<intelikey> you left out the  pipe
<jussi01> !hi | spaci76
<ubotu> spaci76: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noaXess> does anybody kow if kdiff3 also compares over ftp?
<BluesKaj> I retract my statement :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj if it's any consolation i did the same thing the other day  ;/
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I'm real broken up about it
<intelikey> i was too.    know just how you feel     lol
<BluesKaj> opera isn't ready for the media plugins required , especially the windows w32codecs etc ...it's nice browser but it has too many flaws
<snarkster> are there any gurus on that can direct me to loading mach64 module?
<BluesKaj> ok  all you gurus ..line up !
<snarkster> :)
 * intelikey watches to see who lines up...
<BluesKaj> snarkster, 'scuse my ignorance , but what is mach64 ?
 * BluesKaj guesses it's a game 
<snarkster> its the 3d chipset i=in my old laptop
<BluesKaj> wow, now I really feel silly :)
<felipe_> tem algum brasileiro aqui?
<snarkster> dont feel silly. :)
<jussi01> !br | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> snarkster, have you searched for drivers ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...gotta pick up the postal mail
<intelikey> snarkster i don't know what module you need but sudo modprobe modulename    to test and if correct  add the module name to /etc/modules
<snarkster> well I have the mach64.ko on my system but when i do modprobe mach64 it comes back with driver not found
<intelikey> BluesKaj snail mail ?
<intelikey> oh.   insmod /path/to/module.ko maybe
<snarkster> /usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.so
<snarkster> is it .ko that I want or .so
<intelikey> ah only used in xorg  you want that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snarkster> /usr/lib/directfb-0.9.25/gfxdrivers/libdirectfb_mach64.so/usr/lib/mplayer/vidix/mach64_vid.so/usr/lib/ggi/default/fbdev/fbdev_mach64.so/usr/lib/ggi/default/fbdev/fbdev_mach64.la/usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.so/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14/include/video/mach64.h
<intelikey> and that's the extent of my knowledge on that point.
<snarkster> which one do i load?
<snarkster> modprobe /usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.soFATAL: Module /usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.so not found.
<jussi01> snarkster: read what he said again..
<snarkster> right i did that see.
<snarkster> insmod /usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.soinsmod: error inserting '/usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.so': -1 Operation not permitted
<jussi01> snarkster: try with sudo
<snarkster> oh
<snarkster> duh
<jussi01> :)
<snarkster> sudo insmod /usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.soinsmod: error inserting '/usr/lib/dri/mach64_dri.so': -1 Invalid module format
<jussi01> maybe the .ko?
<snarkster> there is no .ko
<schaf> hallöle. ich brauch mal entscheidungshilfe... bei über 300gb mp3s finde ich den amarok etwas langsam! wäre banshee schneller?
<jussi01> !de | schaf
<ubotu> schaf: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> yeah intelikey , we have community mail boxes here in Canada that have an average of about 50 boxes or home addresses per postal code
<BluesKaj> the boxes are situated within a few mins walk for most customers
<intelikey> back home we used to call that a post office.
<intelikey> of course we also called the out house a post office...
<slow-motion> hi
<jussi01> !hi | slow-motion
<ubotu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi jussi01
<jussi01> slow-motion: can we help?
<intelikey> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<intelikey> !abusethebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abusethebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> intelikey, it's merely metal stand with 50 key boxes
<intelikey> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<intelikey> BluesKaj yes.  just add a roof over it and we had the same thing.   normally in someones house a side room.
<BluesKaj> cool! , a place to meet and exchange gossip etc ...I miss that :)
<intelikey> indeed.  ;)
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> jussi01 is that a hint ?
<VertexOfLIfe> A quick question about the installer. If the installer repeatedly gives me /usr/bin/dpkg error code (1) should I be worried?
<jussi01> intelikey: yes ;)
<BluesKaj> jussi01, the channel offtopic cop :)
<intelikey> VertexOfLIfe probably.
<VertexOfLIfe> intelikey:  Any idea what I should do?
<BluesKaj> VertexOfLIfe, what command are using to install ?
<intelikey> VertexOfLIfe google dpkg error code 1   and see if it helps
<intelikey> BluesKaj he said "the installer" i'
<combinio> is this possible to watch the logs so i can see what crashed my system last time?
<intelikey> i'm assuming that's ubiquity
<VertexOfLIfe> intelikey: Thanks.
<VertexOfLIfe> BluesKaj: Using the 7.10 LiveCD
<mdasilva> combino:   tail -f logfile.log
<combinio> mdasilva: try that.......
<intelikey> combinio might even use dd to keep a running tap on it
<sourcemaker> how can I read the message of the last kernel panic?
<intelikey> but a while loop on any readin app will work
<combinio> intelikey: what is dd ?
<intelikey> you can't   if the kernel paniced it wont write anything to disk    safty feature.
<combinio> mdasilva: no such file or dir like logfile.log ? ;>
<sourcemaker> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in gutsy
<intelikey> well it's a cli app for dirrect reading of raw devices/nodes
<intelikey> man dd will explain it better
<intelikey> dd aka disk destroyer in some circles
<sourcemaker> intelikey: do you know... were the messages of kernel panics are stored?
<intelikey> they arent
<intelikey> that's what i just said.
<intelikey> <intelikey> you can't   if the kernel paniced it wont write anything to disk safty feature. <<< ^
<sourcemaker> intelikey: ok....
<TimS> How can I set Konqueror as the default browser?
<combinio> intelikey: ok :) read more 'bout that, thanks :)
<TimS> For files
<sourcemaker> TimS: system settings/Default Application/Web Browser
<TimS> File browser.
<intelikey> a kernel panic is a very serious event.   and for the kernel to write anuthing to a media in a paniced state could destroy anything from the mbr/partition table    to the nvram
<TimS> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<intelikey> so it simply freezes all io  when it panics.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: ok...
<sourcemaker> intelikey: but so... I can't get the reason... and it is impossible for me.. to fix it...
<sourcemaker> intelikey: without enable the debug mode...
<intelikey> maybe you can  but it will require you repeting the event
<intelikey> try just starting the boot process with    nosplash vga=0x0f05
<dm> Hello. When I run `xawtv -hwscan` I get "/dev/video0: OK  \n  type: v4l2  \n  name: SN9C1xx PC Camera  \n  flags: capture" but when I can't start xawtv and get "X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode". Any idea what could be the problem here?
<sourcemaker> intelikey: ok...
<intelikey> the error might be printed onscreen just before the panic message.
<intelikey> brb
<hyper__ch> are there any known bugs with openssl?
<sourcemaker> intelikey: yes... but it's not visible for me... when working with kde... and i do not know... how to reproduce...
<intelikey> sourcemaker it wasn't a boot time panic ?
<sourcemaker> hyper__ch: http://rt.openssl.org/
<sourcemaker> intelikey: no... while working...
<hyper__ch> sourcemaker: what is that link for?
<intelikey> oh Krap.   then idk either.
<intelikey> sourcemaker run a vmware and backtrace the crash ?
<intelikey> i have to run for a while.   shalom
<slow-motion>  <jussi01> slow-motion: can we help? < no. no one can help me anymore
<sourcemaker> intelikey: now... I am using the same kernel.. without problems... everything is working... but sometimes... panic... and I do not know why...
<sourcemaker> intelikey: ok.. i will try that
<kye> !kubuntu off topic
<jussi01> !ot | kye
<ubotu> kye: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sourcemaker> intelikey: I will have a look.. maybe there are known bugs...
<kye> ty
<unix_infidel> is it possible to download all messages with thunderbird within a specified threshold with pop?
<unix_infidel> (from gmail)
<BluesKaj> unix_infidel, I think you have to set the pop filters on gmail
<wincide> hi all... do someone know a method to syncronize windows Mobile 6 with kubuntu ?
<wincide> like active sync or so
<jussi01>  /arn plukin Please dont!
<kaepora-gaebora> i'm trying to mount a hdd from my desktop via usb to my laptop, but i am getting this error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000.  does anyone know what's wrong?
<Blissex> kaepora-gaebora: probably the relevant mount line has 'uid=1000' and that does not exist
<kaepora-gaebora> ok. what should i do? the hdd was on my windows desktop which crashed. could that be a problem?
<TuxMan> My daily visit to #kubuntu.
<TuxMan>  :-P
<BluesKaj> kaepora-gaebora, do you have a router ?
<kaepora-gaebora> yes
<BluesKaj> kaepora-gaebora, you might be better off running samba with the computers linking thru the router
<Quel> huhu hat jemand etwas zeit mir bei meinem ubuntu zu helfen
<Tm_T> !de | Quel
<ubotu> Quel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Quel>  das ist total langsam geworde, seitdem es so ein großes update gemacht hat
<Quel> oh
<Quel> this is an english one sorry ^^
<jussi01> :)
<Quel> thanks tm_T :)
<Tm_T> you know, there's whole world outside deutchland ;) Quel
<kaepora-gaebora> yeah, but my desktop is broken.  I think it's a motherboard problem.
<Quel> hihi
<Quel> i like the world :D
<BluesKaj> sounds like his english is ok
<Quel> hehe, i hope so :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: agreed there :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: and hello
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<Quel> my ubuntu is damed slow since an update (download about 800MB I think)
<Quel> he needs about 7 minutes to boot
<Flare183> !language | Quel
<ubotu> Quel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Blissex> Quel: it may still be unpacking the update...
<Quel> sorry *g*
<Blissex> Quel: ah but not on boot.
<Delvien> Flare183 oh calm down, he didnt even spell it right...
<Flare183> Delvien: wow, still CoC
<Quel> the update is complete, he hangs on while booting with 3 lines
<Blissex> Quel: so tell the lines.
<Quel> shall i post them here?
<Delvien> Flare183 damned isnt nec a curse word
<Tm_T> Flare183: yup, just remember to be humane :)
<Quel> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/Dev/disk/by-uuid/89da7f8d-3cf8-4974-92b1-d9cc091a806e) = sda3(8,3)
<Quel> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/89da7f8d-3cf8-4974-92b1-d9cc091a806e
<Quel> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot...
<Flare183> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> Delvien: no need to argue here :)
<Quel> too late :D
<Flare183> Tm_T: yeah
<BluesKaj> kaepora-gaebora, ok , point taken ...bummer , you may want to try installing ntfs-config, it will give you read/write permission to the windows drive
<Tm_T> Quel: more than 2 lines usually goes to pastebin, that threeliner is ok to me :)
<Delvien> Tm_T true, i just dont like it when people get all uppity about that... i can see if he sad another word.. but still. lol
<kaepora-gaebora> alright i'll try that
<Tm_T> Delvien: I know :)
<Quel> roger that :)
<Quel> do you know what could be wrong while seeing my "error"? I need to push a key to continue there
<Quel> here is my threeliner again: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49735/
<Delvien> Quel whats wrong with that?
<Quel> if i push ALT + F1 i see that on my screen and he stopps booting... starting again afther pushing a key there
<Delvien> dont press alt F1 then
<Delvien> :P
<Quel> than he stoppes booting and i can shut down... or just wait for my death
<Quel> there isnt a nice choise (dont know how to spell that)
<BluesKaj> choice
<Quel> thanks :)
<Quel> oh i found  initrd.img and vmlinux in \.. maybe i just should delete this files..? :D
<ardchoille> Quel: That would not be a good thing to do :)
<Quel> lets try - better than nothing - i hope so :D
<Xcell> Whats the command for a quick shut down?
<Quel> shutdown -h now
<ardchoille> Xcell: sudo shutdown -h now
<Xcell> k..thx
<Quel> oh yes, sudo
<Xcell> thx
<Xcell> sudo shutdown -h now
<Quel> hmm abter deleting this files my booting is fast again :D
<Quel> *after
<Quel> thats fun
<ardchoille> Quel: Wow, I remember deleting those files a couple years ago and found the system wouldn't boot at all.
<xbehave_> from a legal point of view if somebodys using 64bit web they are asking to be cracked right?
<Quel> ardchoille: hehe.. you see? Technology is running :)
<Quel> it was a link to this files :D
<Quel> hmm, it always appeares after booting with an LCD Projector
<Quel> does someone know if there's a way to activate VGA Output (for LCD projector) without rebooting?
<jussi01> !away > plukin
<BluesKaj> xbehave_, from a legal point of view ?
<hydrogen> from a technical point of view.. wtf is a 64bit web?
<hydrogen> Quel: I think xorg7.3 finally has support for output device hotplugging
<xbehave_> *wep
<TuxMan> how come superkaramba keeps crashing?_?
<BluesKaj> xbehave_, wpa is more secure
<jonathon_> can anyone help me with loading WoW on wine
<hydrogen> !wow | jonathon_
<ubotu> jonathon_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jonathon_> world of warcraft
<jonathon_> i try to open WoW launcher with Wine Windows EMulator, it shows in the tray that Wine is loading but stops after a few seconds
<hydrogen> did you look at those links?
<hydrogen> theres a whole ubuntu guide to wow
<jonathon_> it redirects me to aq list of linux games, wow isnt listed
<jonathon_> that link does
<hydrogen> dood
<hydrogen> I just searched
<hydrogen> in found world of warcraft on that page
<hydrogen> in two seconds
<jonathon_> got it
<senorpedro> hi
<jonathon_> problem configuring wine...its "unable to define devicename of 'C:' targetpath of '/'" and so on for D,E,and H    can anyone tell if im doing something wrong
<TuxMan> Oo! Oo! Pick me!
<TuxMan> try setting C: to /home/*whateveryourusernameis*/wineC
<TuxMan> and same, wineD, wineE, wineH
<wesley> Sweex LW052, works that wlan without problems
<TuxMan> It's just a guess, but I have some experience with wine. like me, you probly miss all the commercial products from Windows/Mac
<mot_> hmm
<mot_> how do i restart the xine service?
<TuxMan> killall xine
<Tm_T> there is no xine service?
<mot_> without having to reboot just to get onboard sound to work.
<TuxMan> mot_: killall xine
<mot_> well, amarok uses the xine plugin to process audio with my onboard sound chipset
<mot_> right. how do i *restart* it?
<Tm_T> mot_: yes, but it's not service :-P
<mot_> says no process killed
<TuxMan> mot_:killall arts
<TuxMan> arts is sound controller in everything for Kubuntu
<mot_> TuxMan, nogo.
<mot_> ahh artsd
<TuxMan> yes. artsd will auto restart from initd
<mot_> how do i manually retstart it?
<mot_> i'm not seeing an entry in /etc/init.d
<Tm_T> mot_: it's not systemwide service
<hyper_ch> I got a strange problem: I rebooted my computer because of some weird behaviour, then I just got the Ubuntu default background but no loging window or so... and the keyboard didn't do anyhting and nothing else was loaded... I thought maybe some glitch or something, tried again -> same result... ok, I logged then into recovery mode and installed KDE through kubuntu-desktop... restarted again, in KDM I saw the login manager, I could select 
<mot_> ahh there we go
<mot_> thanks.
<TuxMan> mot_: Happy to help.
<TuxMan> mot_: In the future, K Menu -> System Administration -> System Services
<TuxMan> My amarok works perfectly. listening to All American Rejects: Move Along CD in background.
<sourcemaker> is there a difference between kerry and strigi or using both the same engine?
<ubuntu_> h
<Alethes> kerry uses the beagle engine
<sourcemaker> Alethes: ok... i have found...
<hyper_ch> I got a strange problem: I rebooted my computer because of some weird behaviour, then I just got the Ubuntu default background but no loging window or so... and the keyboard didn't do anyhting and nothing else was loaded... I thought maybe some glitch or something, tried again -> same result... ok, I logged then into recovery mode and installed KDE through kubuntu-desktop... restarted again, in KDM I saw the login manager, I could select 
<sourcemaker> Alethes: I have installed beagle for feisty... now I am running on gusty... so I can purge beagle?
<sourcemaker> Alethes: Gusty is using strigi? Right?
<Alethes> sourcemaker: no idea, honestly...I don't use either
<Alethes> :)
<Alethes> yeah I believe so
<Alethes> go to strigi:/ in konqueror
<jonathon_> I cant get winecfg configured, it wont configure the drives, how do i do it
<markit> hi, I've 8.04 and tried to install kde4, that partially succeeded, but some packages are not installed and trying to install kde4libs-bin would remove almost all the kde4 I've installed so far.. any clue?
<jonathon_> hi everyone, can anyone help me with this...winecfg wont accept any of the drive mapping entries i give the drives, says its unable to define them
<snarkster> any suggestions on getting dvds to play. I get "this player can not play this video"
<ardchoille> !dvd | snarkster
<ubotu> snarkster: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<edward__> hello everyone, I'm having trouble loading programs because it says klauncher is having problems with DCOP
<jonathon_> hey everyone, can anyone help me with this...winecfg wont accept any of the drive mapping entries i give the drives, says its unable to define them
<snarkster> ok i have libdvdcss2 installed
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<snarkster> sorry didnt mean to part
<snarkster> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hdevalence> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hdevalence> !xforward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xforward - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hdevalence> anybody know how to do X forwarding?
<snarkster> its really wierd KDE4 RC2 can play DVDs and ISOs of DVDs great, downgrade to KDE3 and it goes back to not playing again
<ardchoille> hdevalence: ssh -X  <-- enables X11 forwarding
<hdevalence> ardchoille: I get an error about
<hdevalence> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<hdevalence> xinit:  Server error.
<ardchoille> hdevalence: I've never seen that error :(
<qolo> !xwm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> Can someone explain me the output of "free"... ?
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: free -m
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: to see them in MB
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: yes... I know... but what is the diff between shared and buffered?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: no roots ;)
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: I'm coming in to it :)
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: you shouldn't irc as root
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: well, if you could help me get my user back running I'd be glad not to run as root
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: sure
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: but sofar I did not get any replies in here
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: and the ones on the forums don't help
<hdevalence> oh snap
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: in case you're interested in a mysterious problem:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651488
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: it tells: mem: your total mem, used mem, free mem, shared (as shared between apps perhaps?) buffer is just buffer as cache too
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: any clue why I can't use my user anymore?
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: -/+ line tells mem usage without buffers& cache and how much those uses alone
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: ok... thx
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: if you need further explanation, just ask and someone will try to tell
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: I'll look in to it
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: thx... btw, why can't I start users-admin - when logged in as root
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: no idea
<Tm_T> I never run X as root
<Tm_T> s/X/KDE
<hyper_ch> ou are not allowed to access the system configuration
<Tm_T> I am
<Tm_T> very allowed
<Tm_T> kdesudo <3
<hyper_ch> when I change to my user, I get another error message
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: anyway, have you tried to add another user?
<hyper_ch> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<hyper_ch> Xlib: No protocol specified
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: how?
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: through the gui I can't - obviously
<hyper_ch> throught the shell I have never tried
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: on konsole: adduser hyper2
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: but how to select him for login?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: how did you "login" now?
<hyper_ch> recovery mode
<hyper_ch> startx
<Tm_T> mmmmgh
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: at the login screen the keyboard locks up
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: interesting, very
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: so quite difficult to login - even as other user
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: does you have livecd at hand?
<hyper_ch> nope, using alternate....
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: There is a answer: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<hyper_ch> but could download it
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: aye
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: why livecd? what would that help?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: okie, I mean, its great for rescuing: when you have one, hit the problem, then reboot with livecd and check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log from your HD etc
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: interesting was also, when I was in the recovery shell as root
<Tm_T> yes?
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: and changed to "hyper", I couldn't startx
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> what about "startkde" ?
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: it said something regarding not having permissions for creating .Xauthority.PID in the /home/hyper older
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: didn't try...
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: awwww
<hyper_ch> I will do so now
<hyper_ch> awww?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: stop
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: you have messed your homedir atleast =)
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: I didn't do anything there
<hyper_ch> I had problems with konqueror and kontact
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: this is one reason you shouldn't run KDE or any as root :-P
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: and rebooted and that's when the trouble started
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: anyway
<Tm_T> yes
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: suggestions?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: do this as root: chown hyper:hyper -R /home/hyper/
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: done, but checked the ownership before and didn't notice anything unusual
<hyper_ch> shall I retry now?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: yes, startkde
<hyper_ch> brb
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: hmmm, didn't work...
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: however startx said I didn't have the authority to run x server
<jake_> I have a Microsoft Optical Mouse 2.0. Is there any way to get the side scroll feature working?
<jake_> as in, the scroll wheel tilts left and right
<sasha__> when i login with a different user account i have no sound, alsamixer says snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<sam1> does somebody own a lenovo 3000 n100?
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: hmmm :(
<SirChasm> hello all, i'm just about to reinstall kubuntu, and I was wondering if there's a way to remove some unnecessary packages that get added during installation.
<SirChasm> sort of like doing a "lite" install
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: downloading the desktop cd
<hdevalence> SirChasm: which packages?
<dorkface> hmm...I want to transfer files from my non-internet connected windows desktop to my kubuntu laptop so I can format it.  As of now, my only means of doing so is a crossover cable.  Are there any simple protocols that could do the job?
<hdevalence> smb?
<SirChasm> umm, well... useless ones. Like Kmix and Knetwork manager is useful, but then a lot of the other packages like VitualKeyboard and ScreenMagnifier are completely useless to me
<SirChasm> are*
<SirChasm> is there a way of installing only the barebone OS?
<dorkface> hdevalence: Not familiar with that, but I'll see what I can read up on it.  Thanks!
<SirChasm> without all the extra crap?
<SirChasm> I'll add that myself.
<hdevalence> SirChasm: ie doing a commandline install and then installing X, KDE, etc?
<BluesKaj> dorkface, smb is short for samba, a network interface client
<hdevalence> !samba
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: what shall I do with the livecd?
<dorkface> hehe, I guess the bot has nothing on it :)
<hdevalence> !smb
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SirChasm> hdevalence: well not that precise
<BluesKaj> swat is pretty daunting for newbs
<dorkface> hmm...
<Exploit> hi there, how to change the ownership from root to me in kubuntu?
<dorkface> Yeah, all I want is to transfer 725 megs of stuff, and I don't have a cd-r on the machine
<SirChasm> is there a middle ground between installing everything, and pretty much building the OS yourself?
<hdevalence> just really slow
<BluesKaj> dorkface, is your crossover cable connected ?
<dorkface> not as of this moment, but I could in a second
<dorkface> it's right next to me
<BluesKaj> dorkface, try the connection, then open System Menu/Storage Media
<dorkface> BluesKaj: on it
<sam1> @Exploit Want to change the ownership of a file?
<dorkface> BluesKaj: Can't seem to find the system menu, there is no "Storage Media" option in the kicker menu
<BluesKaj> dorkface, it's in dolphin , or the icon that has a screen and computerbox beside it, in the panel
<dorkface> oh, ok
<dorkface> BluesKaj: done and done
<BluesKaj> what does the file show ?
<dorkface> there are four drives, which I assume are my partitions
<BluesKaj> dorkface, you may have to relogin or reboot
<dorkface> BluesKaj: ok
<dorkface> brb
<BluesKaj> then try again
<|dorkface|> hmm...still have the 4 hard drives
<BluesKaj> dorkface, ok, are you on gutsy ?
<dorkface> I have a link light on the ethernet ports
<dorkface> yeah
<Xcell> when my kubuntu starts, it starts in text and says this                                                               {ww} radeon: no matching dence section for instance [bud id  pci:1:0:1] found,  fatal IO error 104
<BluesKaj> ahh good
<Xcell> sry
<BluesKaj> dorkface, i wonder if installing ntfs-config will help , it provides read/write permissions for ntfs drives
<dorkface> BluesKaj: ah, installing now
<Xcell> what would be a solution to repair that?
<dorkface> BluesKaj: Should I restart again?
<BluesKaj> it'll be in kmenu ' system"
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> no point
<dorkface> ah, ok
<MagicDuck> hi all, does anybody know why installing kate-plugins does not do anything? I can't see them when I start kate.
<sistema> hola a todos
<BluesKaj> dorkface, run ntfs-config
<sistema> alguien podria ayudarme
<ardchoille> !es | sistema
<ubotu> sistema: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sistema> ok
<BluesKaj> kate-plugins ?
<sistema> thanks
<MagicDuck> yeah
<BluesKaj> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<dorkface> BluesKaj: I allowed write support for external device (the other option was grayed out), and I still see 4 hard drives
<MagicDuck> the plugins are things like a tab bar, a python browser, etc
<yssnnn> ??
<MagicDuck> when I go to /usr/share/apps/kate/plugins, I can see them there and they all contain a ui.rc file
<BluesKaj> dorkface, check system settings/advanced/disk&filesystems ...maybe it's listed there
<sigra> Linux is new world order and De Facto of future desktop computers!
<dorkface> BluesKaj: I still only see local items on it, nothing with ntfs on it
 * BluesKaj looks for more knowledgeable heavy hitters.... Tm_T ? ..we need some more expertise here 
<dorkface> hehe v(-_-)v
<DarkTan> ok, finally got kubuntu installed on my laptop
<DarkTan> but i can't mount the the other partitions on my HDD, i had two under WinXP and now three under linix
<dorkface> I'll see if #ubuntu has more suggestions.  But thanks for the help so far :D
<BluesKaj> dorkface, I haven't had to deal with this situation before , usually it's ppl trying to configure their network
<dorkface> hehe
<BluesKaj> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dorkface> I do appreciate it, though
<nado> hi guys
<firecrotch> hi nado
<MagicDuck> DarkTan, do you get an error message
<DarkTan> yeah, say it can't mount the drive and it missing some file
<MagicDuck> edit /etc/fstab and add the options user,rw to those mountpoints
<nado> i'd like to install an older kde version on my laptop, the current one is takin pretty much everything of the 128mb ram it's got ;) any idea where i could get something with less eye-candy etc? i need it just to surf the net
<giuseppe> hi, why when I type amule on the shell appears:
<giuseppe> Initialising aMule
<giuseppe> Checking if there is an instance already running...
<giuseppe> No other instances are running.
<giuseppe>         aMule Version: aMule 2.1.3 using wxGTK2 v2.8.4 (Unicoded)
<giuseppe> Terminated after throwing an instance of 'CInvalidStateEx'
<giuseppe>         what(): CRunTimeException::CInvalidStateException: CFile: Cannot read from closed file.
<giuseppe>         backtrace:
<giuseppe> [2] wxThreadHelperThread::~wxThreadHelperThread() in amule [0x808500d]
<giuseppe> [3] wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0xb75cc29d]
<giuseppe> [4] wxEntry(int&, char**) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0xb75cc307]
<giuseppe> [5] CryptoPP::IteratedHash<unsigned int, CryptoPP::EnumToType<CryptoPP::ByteOrder, 0>, 64u, CryptoPP::HashTransformation>::~IteratedHash() in amule [0x812d010]
<giuseppe> [6] __libc_start_main in /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6[0xb72ec050]
<giuseppe> [7] wxNotebook::SetPadding(wxSize const&) in amule[0x807ee51]
<giuseppe> Aborted (core dumped)
<adz21c> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !pasetbin | giuseppe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adz21c> !pastebin | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | giuseppe
<DarkTan> @ MagicDuck, how do i edit that file?
<giuseppe> please, see@ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49743/
<nado> anybody?
<MagicDuck> open a terminal
<MagicDuck> or better, start kate or kwrite
<MagicDuck> did you find it
<DarkTan> ok, i have no idea, this is actually the first time i've run linux
<adz21c> nado: does it need to be kde? could it not be a lighter environment?
<MagicDuck> ok
<MagicDuck> you need a text editor
<DarkTan> i have to write this stuff down, i'm dual booting with XP
<BluesKaj> MagicDuck, got experince with crossover computer to computer connections ?
<DarkTan> ok
<MagicDuck> nope, sorry
<nado> adz21c: could be everything that supports firefox ;)
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: did u see it @ paste ubuntu?
<MagicDuck> DarkTan: search in the kde menu, there should be an editor, it's called kate or kwrite
<DarkTan> ok
<adz21c> nado: i don;t really look into other environments apart from KDE and Gnome myself but i think xfce is supposed to be more lightweight, see xubuntu i think
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, use the gui version it's much easier
<nado> adz21c: thanks, will try that
<adz21c> nado: np
<MagicDuck> did you find it
<giuseppe> well, if I try to use the gui version, no answer :(
<DarkTan> i'm going to re-boot and try it
<BluesKaj> giuseppe, sorry , i have no idea :(
<MagicDuck> you are in windows now?
<DarkTan> yes
<giuseppe> BluesKaj: ok, thanks a lot anyway :-)
<MagicDuck> oh ok
<BluesKaj> BBL...tvtime with wifey
<DarkTan> also, might i obtain a driver for my pos 2wire wireless pcmcia card?
<DarkTan> how might*
<giuseppe> ubotu: you have any idea?
<MagicDuck> sorry for question repeat, does anybody know why installing kate-plugins donesn't add plugins to kate?
<MagicDuck> DarkTan: hmm, never had wireless myself
<DarkTan> well my wired nic works, just not thr wireless card
<xtech__> hello
<DarkTan> well i'm gonna try the drive mountsing, brb
<xtech_> (n=xtech@remover.exomail.com.ar).
<yotux> is there a way that I can install 32bit apps in 64bit kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2007-12-28
<MagicDuck> hehe, I figured it out, was looking in the wrong place
 * Jucato nods
<nado> adz21c: just to let you know: it's a lot better now, i can even browse my emails ;)
<adz21c> nado: gd gd
<genii> See you nuts later ;)
<DarkTan_> ok, i still need help mounting my drive partitions
<DarkTan_> i tired editing /ets/fstab/user.rw
<DarkTan_> but i can't find the /fstab dir
<kub^> DarkTan_: its /etc/fstab
<DarkTan_> it doesn't show that dir when i type that in, it just gives me /etc and there is no /fstab to go to
<DarkTan_> i have /fonts and /foomatic
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: fstab is a file
<DarkTan_> ok
<DarkTan_> i can't find the file
<DarkTan_> i'm use kate BTW
<DarkTan_> wait, i found it
<DarkTan_> ok, now ho do i had the command for my other
<DarkTan_> HDD partitions
<nosrednaekim> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DarkTan_> ahh
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: and you needed to have run kate with kdesudo in order to edit that file.
<ehc> mplayer complains about lacking gnome_screensaver_control() how can I get this to stop?
<DarkTan_> kdesudo?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: yes, to give you permissions to edit that file.
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: just run "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab"
<DarkTan_> this is my first time running linux, how do i do that?
 * DarkTan_ feels like an idiot
<Dragnslcr> Aly-F2
<Dragnslcr> Er
<Dragnslcr> Alt-F2
<DarkTan_> cool
<DarkTan_> umm, won't do it
<DarkTan_> i get "Could not run the specified command."
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: run it from a terminal.... the run dialog doesn't like kdesudo
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: hey its ok, we all had to learn this at one time or another
<DarkTan_> terminal?
<DarkTan_> konsole would be whaty i'm looking for?
<kub^> DarkTan_: yes
<DarkTan_> what*
<DarkTan_> ok gonna try that
<kub^> DarkTan_: then type "sudo kate /etc/fstab"
<DarkTan_> bash: kdesudo: command not found
<kub^> DarkTan_: sudo elevates your privelages to root (admin)
<DarkTan_> oh sudi
<DarkTan_> sudo*
<DarkTan_> ok i'll try that
<DarkTan_> got a crap load or errors
<kub^> DarkTan_: type "sudo kate /etc/fstab" without the quotes
<DarkTan_> i did
<DarkTan_> it asked for a password, gave it my password and it went psycho
<nosrednaekim> but did the window pop up?
<DarkTan_> no
<kub^> DarkTan_ it should pop up a window
<nosrednaekim> kub^: no! kdesudo
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: replace sudo with kdesudo
<nosrednaekim> sudo doesn't work well with graphical applications
<alialasadi> hi
<DarkTan_> command not found
<kub^> nosrednaekim: sry i tend to use sudo i didnt realise i was going wrong
<alialasadi> اكو واحد يحجي عربي
<nosrednaekim> kub^: yeah, use kdesudo for graphical applications
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: try "kdesu" then...lol
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: you must be on fiesty or dapper then
<DarkTan_> quick question, should i be able to open the file in kate if i need root privilages?
<DarkTan_> fiesty or dapper?
<giuseppe> anyone has a valid server.met file?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: you may be able to READ it as a normal user, but not save any changes
<DarkTan_> ahh
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: versions of kubuntu.
<DarkTan_> ok, i'll try kdesu then
<DarkTan_> got something
<nosrednaekim> great :)
<DarkTan_> ok, it opened fstab in kate
<nosrednaekim> now read these instructions for what to do
<nosrednaekim> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DarkTan_> need to write the crap down
<DarkTan_> got it up already
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<giuseppe> is there anyone with valid server list for amule?
<LjL> giuseppe: that's not something for this channel to deal with.
<DarkTan_> ok, edited and saved, do i need to reboot?
<kub^> DarkTan_: i think sudo mount -a should mount the drives
<DarkTan_> ok said they were already mounted
<DarkTan_> umm i think i edited the file wrong
<DarkTan_> can't access the drive
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: they may already be mounted, but not in the way you want them too..
<nosrednaekim> attempt a reboot.
<DarkTan_> i get this on both partitions, just the names changes: mount: mount point /media/WindowsXP does not exist
<homercycles> Is it possible to install Kubuntu into a logical partition near the end of a hard disk?
<homercycles> My brother is thinking of install it after seeing mine but that's the only partition he could possibly resize
<nosrednaekim> homercycles: oh yeah, that'l work
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: run this command "sudo mkdir /media/WindowsXP"
<homercycles> Thanks nosrednaekim
<DarkTan_> on new error: mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is mounted on /
<DarkTan_> the other drive says hda1 instead of hda5
<Evolution2> homercycles: I think you can
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: eh... pastebin your fstab
<nosrednaekim> and do not reboot
<homercycles> I don't suppose if anybody knows of a recent kubuntu/compiz howto? I've found this one but it didn't seem to help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263210
<DarkTan_> pastebin?
<homercycles> thanks Evolution2
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<homercycles> I have installed various compiz packaged through Adept and followed the howto I found in Google, but to no avail
<Evolution2> homercycles: np
<homercycles> Thanks ubotu. I'll try that one
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DarkTan_> like so? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49747/
<Evolution2> ubotu: nice to meet you
<Evolution2> ubotu: but you are intelligent!
<homercycles> I shall take my leave of you all, with my thanks, and try Compiz. Cheers
<nosrednaekim> have fun
<nosrednaekim> yeah, thats great DarkTan_
<nanobug> unfortunately that howto is about worthless
<nanobug> since it doesn't address the problem of compiz --replace failing
<nanobug> which i've replicated on 3 systems
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: hmm odd, everything shere should work... do a reboot.
<DarkTan_> ok
<DarkTan_> one question befor i do that
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: you just added those two lines at the end, right?
<DarkTan_> yeah
<nosrednaekim> ok, should be fine then
<DarkTan_> i accdentally saved the wrong password when i corrected it i accdentally told it to never save password for that site, how do i fix the bad pass?
<DarkTan_> useing konquer BTW
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: well, the password isn't saved, so you should be good.
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: except you'll now have to enter it every time
<DarkTan_> actually i have a saved bad password
<DarkTan_> bleh fix it later, gonna re-boot
<DarkTan_> brb
<nosrednaekim> oh!... well, next time you go to that page, and it automatically gives you the wrong passwrod, erase the password in the box and type a new one in. it should prompt you to save it again.
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: did it work?
<DarkTan_> ok, now i get this: Could not enter folder /media/WindowsXP.
<DarkTan_> on the other drive is says /media/Files
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: hmm try "sudo cd /media/WindowsXP"
<mrtimbo> hi
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: i'm not expert on the fstab though...
<DarkTan_> sudo: cd: command not found
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: all of these commands are to be exectued in a terminal
<DarkTan_> yeah, i did that
<nosrednaekim> ha... interesting.
<DarkTan_> yep
<nosrednaekim> run "sudo -i" and then run "cd /media"
<nosrednaekim>  or rather... "cd /media/WindowsXP"
<DarkTan_> ok, in the the windowsxp dir
<DarkTan_> or /media/WindowsXP dir
<DarkTan_> gotta get used to all these /'s
<nosrednaekim> ok... do "ls"... all your stuff there?
<DarkTan_> Is?
<nosrednaekim> sudo -i, BTW semi-permanantly makes you the root user.
<DarkTan_> ok
<nosrednaekim> with a small L.... not an i
<DarkTan_> oh
<pyrotix> how does one check what version of kubuntu one is running?
<DarkTan_> ok it shows all my stuff
<nosrednaekim> pyrotix: "lsb_release -a"
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: ok.... so its mounted, but only root can read it.
<DarkTan_> but i can't acces through konquer
<DarkTan_> i guess so
<pyrotix> that's really odd, says I'm running 7.10 like I thought, but the update manager keeps asking me if I want to upgrade my distro
<pyrotix> w/e
<DarkTan_> can i open media files through the terminal?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: now run "sudo chmod -R a+rw /media/WindowsXP"
<sd132> can kubuntu use dvi?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: yes, just provide them as an argument to the media player
<nosrednaekim> sd132: certianly
<nosrednaekim> pyrotix: yeah.. thats a little bug... don't worry about it.
<sd132> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<DarkTan_> ok changing all kinds of permissions
<DarkTan_> so "kaffine sound.mp3" ?
<DarkTan_> so "kaffine -sound.mp3" ?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: well, no.
<SirChasm> anyone know how to bind the wireless button on my keyboard to enable/disable eth1?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: first of all... did you install mp3 support?
<nosrednaekim> !hotkeys
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<DarkTan_> not yet, i'll worry about all that after i ger access to the HDD
<DarkTan_> ok, the terminal stopped doing stuff
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: ok... well you should have full access now.
<DarkTan_> might i have to re-boot to get access? cause i ain't got it
<nosrednaekim> no? hmph!
<DarkTan_> "Could not enter folder"
<DarkTan_> on both partitions
<nosrednaekim> uhhhg... umm lets try something different. go into systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions
<beefjerky> hello all.  is there a way i can automatically reconfigure my fstab?
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: automatically? no
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: then enter admin mode
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: there is a nice GUI for it though in system settings
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: where?
<beefjerky> in kcontrol?
<nosrednaekim> in the advanced tab->disks and filesystems
<nosrednaekim> system settings, but its probably in kcontrol too
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: there?
<DarkTan_> yeah, looking for "advanced"
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: why can't i enable my cd/dvd burner?
<DarkTan_> i have "disk and filesystems"
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats it.
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<DarkTan_> ok opened that
<DarkTan_> you said enter admin mode?
<nosrednaekim> enter administrator mode
<beefjerky> yup.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. int he lower right corner
<DarkTan_> ok found it
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: you probably don't have a cdin the drive
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: you're right :) hang on
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: i admin mode?
<DarkTan_> yeah
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: with cd in drive -------> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49755/
<nosrednaekim> ok, select the partition you want to edit (/dev/hda1)
<nosrednaekim> and disable it
<DarkTan_> the only option is have is modify or delete
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: ok...do modify then
<DarkTan_> delete scares me, i have all my homework on this thing
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: pastebin the last 20 lines of dmesg
<DarkTan_> it won't let me
<nosrednaekim> that doesn't delete the stuff on the disk ;) just the mount point
<DarkTan_> it also has no mount point, type or say if it's enabled or disabled
<nosrednaekim> won't let you? whats it do...
<DarkTan_> ^
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49756/
<DarkTan_> would removing them from the fstab and adding them here help any?
<SirChasm> ok, wtf, I'm watching the light on the wireless key go on and off
<SirChasm> now it's off, just before it was on
<SirChasm> and i didn't touch it for like a minute
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: ahh, yes, do that..
<nosrednaekim> SirChasm: does it have something to do with the usage of your wireless?
<beefjerky> dr_willis: can you help me? nosrednaekim is a bit overwhelmed with questions right now ;)
<DarkTan_> ok
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: not really ;)
<SirChasm> maybe
<SirChasm> i'm tyring to figure out if pressing it does anything
<beefjerky> nosrednakeim: well, if you can troubleshoot 3 peoples' problems at once, you are very talented@
<beefjerky> !
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: thats no fstab problem... thats hardware/drivers
<DarkTan_> gonna reboot
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: you know how to do that?
<DarkTan_> reboot?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: ok.
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: but i also don't think i have a proper entry in my fstab... :(  Can i fix the hardware/drivers issue?
<nosrednaekim> no... remove those lines
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: pastebin your fstab
<inaety_> k3b tells me it doesn't have permission to open the disc or something
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49757/
<nosrednaekim> inaety_: was the disc in the drive when you booted?
<inaety_> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: the cd line should be
<nosrednaekim>  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<nosrednaekim> inaety_: whats the exact message?
<inaety_> i don't know, i quit out >_<
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: ok, i inserted that line instead.  But I still am going to have hardware issues???
<beefjerky> inaety_: you can try running k3b as root... see if you get the same message
<nosrednaekim> beefjerky: we shall see
<SirChasm> when I use xev on the key, there's no keypress event associated with it when i press it
<beefjerky> inaety_: if not, you probably just need to change permissions on your disc drive
<nosrednaekim> SirChasm: is it a "fn" key?
<inaety_> beefjerky: i did try as root which is what i did when i told nosrednaekim that i quit out.  it tells me there is an issue with TAO
<nosrednaekim> inaety_: could it be a bad disc (or already used)?
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks for the help.  I'll reboot and cross my fingers :)
<paperfunk> qw
<inaety_> nosrednaekim: maybe but i took it from the stack of clean cds
<nosrednaekim> inaety_: try another one... can't hurt
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: my kubuntu doesn't show the other linux partitions under storage media.
<Evolution2> sda1 and sda3
<Evolution2> any ideas?
<inaety_> nosrednaekim: im on gnomebaker now its going...
<inaety_> but obviously i want k3b its so much better
<SirChasm> nosrednaekim: no, it's a wireless key - a key to turn wireless on and off
<SirChasm> well it used to be at least
<SirChasm> now i dunno wtf it does
<SirChasm> when it's off, KnetworkManager still shows me as connected
<DarkTan_> ok, added the partitions, but i need to change the FS from ext2 to ntfs
<DarkTan_> never mind, just found it
<nosrednaekim> ok
<DarkTan_> ok enabled drives
<DarkTan_> gonna see if it work
<antixpaul> Evolution2: are they mounted?
<DarkTan_> yes! is works
<Dr_willis_> Egads!
<DarkTan_> thx nosrednaekim
<Dr_willis_> :)
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: sweet! :D
<nosrednaekim> inaety_: yeah.. thats odd.
<DarkTan_> no to figure out how to run AIM, play media files, run games and all that other stuff
<DarkTan_> actually next thing is to make my wireless work
<nosrednaekim> wireles..... uhhg.
 * nosrednaekim dies
<Evolution2> not sure
<Evolution2> I was playing with fstab earlier
<Evolution2> "sudo mount -a"?
<nosrednaekim> JK JK.... though wireless is probably the hardest thing you are going to do
<DarkTan_> lol
<DarkTan_> i'm going to try a USB nic i have and see if that work
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: lets start off with a pastebin of "lspci"
<antixpaul> pidgin is pure awesome for all your IM needs DarkTan_
<DarkTan_> my PCMCIA card don't work
<DarkTan_> internal got fried by lightening
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: what type of PCMCIA? oh.. wireless
<nosrednaekim> lol
<DarkTan_> 2wire
<antixpaul> and yeah if your fstab is set up correctly a sudo mount -a will mount them Evolution2
<DarkTan_> 802.11 g if that matters
<DarkTan_> ok what is lspci?
<Evolution2> antixpaul: thanks let me try it
<DarkTan_> never mind, i punched it in the terminal :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49759/
<Evolution2> antixpaul: mount: mount point /media/sda1 does not exist
<Evolution2> mount: mount point /media/sda3 does not exist
<Dr_willis_> Make the directory then. :)
<Evolution2> antixpaul: I thought i had fstab correct
<Dr_willis_> sudo mkdir /media/sda3
<Evolution2> thanks
<ubuntu> where do i install kubuntu at
<ubuntu> :/
<ubuntu> where is the install option i mean
<Dr_willis_> Clarify that a bit.. .. :)
<Dr_willis_> The Live cd - has a Icon on the desktop.
<DarkTan_> brb
<Dr_willis_> The alternative cd - starts up a text based installer.
<ubuntu> im on the live cd but i see no icon on the desktop
<sasha_> what is something similar to tvtime that will just display the video out of a camera plugged into a tv card ?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: crap.... you have a broadcom there.... oh wait... no thats the internal one..
<Evolution2> Dr_willis_: it didn't work making the dir
<Dr_willis_> Evolution2,  wht dident work.. the making of the dir?
<SirChasm> ok, so what's wrong with xev? why doesn't it pick up when i press the wireless key?
<ubuntu> Dr_willis_ there is no install on desktop
<Evolution2> Dr_willis_: no that worked. but there is nothing in those dir...
<nosrednaekim> SirChasm: take a look at "dmesg" after pressing the key
<ubuntu> kye
<antixpaul> Evolution2: do another "sudo mount -a"
<DarkTan_> ok i'mback
<Evolution2> antixpaul: nothing all I see is my filesystem and the external
<Dr_willis_> Evolution2,  make the dir.. THEN mount the device
<Evolution2> that's what I did
<Evolution2> Dr_willis_: do you think its fstab
<Dr_willis_>   checn mount output. or the error message mount may of given.
<Evolution2> there was no error output in konsole
<SirChasm> nosrednaekim: "max suspend failed" repeated many times
<SirChasm> "mac*
<DarkTan_> and yeah the broadcom got toasted
<Dr_willis_> sudo mount /media/sda3        or whatever it was called.
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: ok... so you have a Prism.
<Dr_willis_> might want to check dmesg command for any errors also.
<DarkTan_> i dunno who made it
<DarkTan_> sound good tho
<kye> i have the cd of kbuntu in but i dont see a install
<Evolution2> Dr_willis_: ah yes it worked. but I can access them from /media/..., I was actually asking why they were not showing up as harddrive icons under the storage media menu
<Dr_willis_> Do they have icons?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: its in that lspci informartion... look at the last entry..
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: anyway.... pastebin the results of "iwconfig"
<Dr_willis_> if so,, Good enough,   :)
<DarkTan_> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49761/
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: interesting... its seeing your braodcom. try "iwlist eth1 scan"
<Evolution2> Dr_willis_: they were there before, but they aren't anymore
<DarkTan_> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<DarkTan_> the broadcom shows up in windows too but gets no signal
<nosrednaekim> ok... then try "iwlist eth3 scan"
<nosrednaekim> ok
<DarkTan_> usually at least
<DarkTan_> "no scan results"
<nosrednaekim> hmph.... does this laptop have a wireless switch?
<DarkTan_> if it's picking up the broadcom, is it possible that if i can get a signal it will work?
<DarkTan_> yeah, on the broadcom tho
<DarkTan_> not the PCMCIA
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: maybe...
<DarkTan_> wireless switch doesn't ever work
<DarkTan_> bah
<DarkTan_> even*
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: hmm, not sure how to go about this.
<DarkTan_> arrg
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: maybe ndiswrapper.....
<DarkTan_> ?
<homercycles> If I try to reassign the launch menu in KDE (default is ALT+F1) I press my <win> key and it then flashes WIN+ as if I wants me to also assign another key combination to it... I just want the thing by itself but it won't let me just have <win> by itself to bring up the launch menu.
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: see the thing is, it seems to be detecting your wireless card (the PCMCIA one) but it also doesn't seem to be working correctly
<homercycles> Any ideas why this is so?
<DarkTan_> joy
<alialasadi> سلام
<alialasadi> شلون الصحة
<alialasadi> شكو ماكو
<nosrednaekim> homercycles: you can't just have "win" the win key is a modifier..
<homercycles> but Windows lets me have just the win key to bring up the start menu, so I know it's possible
<nosrednaekim> not in kde...
<homercycles> seems like a rather strange "feature"
<DarkTan_> hmmm, well i guess i can always boot back to windows for wi-fi
<DarkTan_> gonna try something with the broadcom tho
<Dr_willis_> just the WIN key by itself is not easialyu doable with KDE. the WIN key is just another meta-key.
<homercycles> I'll do some searching. surely there has to be a plugin for it. this is surely something that Windows converts are going to want (and I'm one of them)
<BluesKaj> i'm a windows convert, who never used the windows key :)
<Dragnslcr> Neither did I
<Dragnslcr> I thought it was more annoying than useful
<Dragnslcr> I dunno why anyone would need it in KDE. I'd think Katapult is easier to work with
<BluesKaj> not KB kinda guy...too late in the game for that, except for old applications programs and integrators on instruments that printed out data
<BluesKaj> don't see the point of katapult either :)
<rich1> is anyone having trouble with yahoo chess in opera?
<BluesKaj> rich1, somehow I don't think you should expect a quick answer to that question
 * kub^ laughs
<dsmith> what question?
 * dsmith is curious
<bmack> is there a way to rollback drivers
<BluesKaj> dsmith, <rich1> is anyone having trouble with yahoo chess in opera?
<earthcreed>   So what is everyones' favorite chess program?
<rich1> BluesKaj: i guess so.
<rich1> i'm on opera irc also and no one is there.
<rich1> i love xboard.
<rich1> jose is good too but the java is kind of slow.
<earthcreed> with gnuchess engine?
<rich1> or with crafty.
<rich1> scid is cool too.  but the interface is kind of complicated.
 * earthcreed is going of to play with scid
<rich1> earthcreed: what do you use?
<rich1> earthcreed: it is excellent.
<rich1> do any of you play yahoo chess?
<BluesKaj> if you guys wanna talk chess , there must be a chat for it somewhere else
<dsmith> BluesKaj: lol, omg
<rich1> BluesKaj: sorry.  i was trying to circle around to my question again.
<earthcreed> hrm, because this wouldn't be the place to talk about chess program options in kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> or the offtopic cops will be warning you
<dsmith> ot!
<dsmith> !ot
<pyrotix> how do I find my mac address?
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_willis_> pyrotix,  either ifconfig, or ethtool can tell you
<Dr_willis_> or perhaps both. :)
<rich1> my original topic, now edited, was "is anyone having problems with the opera browser?
<rich1> "
<dsmith> nope
<ardchoille> Dr_willis_: Thanks. When I asked that mac address question, someone told me to walk out of my machouse and look above my macdoor
<dsmith> lol
<BluesKaj> someone told me to look for big yellow "M"
<pyrotix> does the link http://76.68.37.54 print hello world?
<cheguevara_> pyrotix: no
<cheguevara_> pyrotix: its not connection the the web server
<pyrotix> what do you get?
<pyrotix> what is my IP gives me that for me external/router IP
<rich1> bye guys.
<pyrotix> and I set my router to redirect to .103 which is my MAC address I believe
<pyrotix> on port 80
<pyrotix> which should mean I should be able to webserve
<cheguevara_> why would you redirect to your mac address
<BluesKaj> timed out. pyrotix
<Dr_willis_> a router redirecting to the MAC address? I think somthing is confused here...
<pyrotix> I'm obviously confused, but I need to tell my router to redirect to the right place?
<pyrotix> what is that right place?
<pyrotix> urrgh.
<cheguevara_> ur local ip
<Dr_willis_> You redirect to your IP. nothing to do wioth the mac address.
<cheguevara_> so then the router will redirect requests from your public ip to your local ip on port 80
<Dr_willis_> the mac is used  In ways that you dont need to mess with. :)
<BluesKaj> why are you fooling with the router
<ardchoille> pyrotix: Should be your "inet addr" under eth0 when you run ifconfig
<cheguevara_> because if u dont open the ports it wont be publically accessible i am guessing
<pyrotix> che is right
<BluesKaj> well, opening ports is a differnt thing, you dontneed to fool with mac address , just make the the ports are bound to the router IP
<pyrotix> and amusingly I did put the right address to reroute to according to ifconfig
<pyrotix> so I was just mistaken in calling it mac address
<pyrotix> w/e
<pyrotix> so wtf is a mac address?
<pyrotix> not that it is necessary for me to know, it appears
<cheguevara_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address
<ardchoille> pyrotix: iirc, that is the address of the physical NIC itself
<pyrotix> what part of ifconfig gives you the MAC address?
<crazy_bus> I have to use a half broken computer while my motherboard is being replaced.  Unfortunately it's got a broken ide controller so it loses files on my first partition /  Is there a easy to use program to back it up.  I was going to use mondo until I read it was broken in ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:88:83:9F
<pyrotix> is it the part after HWaddr?
<ardchoille> pyrotix: HWaddr
<Dr_willis_> Thats it. :)
<pyrotix> cool
<cheguevara_> HWaddr
<cheguevara_> aww
<cheguevara_> too slow
<cheguevara_> :P
<nosredna_ekim> crazy_bus: transfer the HD to another computer?
<snowbird> i need  modem  help
<pyrotix> alright I told my router to reroute traffic on port 80 to the address under eth0 "inet addr:192.168.1.103," and the link http://76.68.37.54 times out despite the fact apache gives the html document to konqueror when I visit http://localhost/ . What could be the problem?
<nosredna_ekim> !modem
<crazy_bus> nosredna_ekim: don't have another computer.  That's the one being repaired.  Unfortunatly it will take awhile since it has to be sent back to asus
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<nosredna_ekim> crazy_bus: then I advise you to wait...
<pyrotix> 76.68.37.54 being my external IP
<pyrotix> I think
<snowbird> yeah  dial up  usb  external   modem
<cheguevara_> snowbird: what brand/model
<cheguevara_> usb modems are not too great in  linux
<BluesKaj> pyrotix, got  speedstream router ?
<pyrotix> linksys
<BluesKaj> sympatico?
<cheguevara_> linksys....
<pyrotix> wireless-g
<pyrotix> wrt54g
<pyrotix> ya, sympatico
<pyrotix> although I'm pretty sure I'm properly redirecting port 80
<cheguevara_> pyrotix: try this http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Linksys/WRT54G/default.htm
<BluesKaj> pyrotix, 76.68.37.54 yes , that's what reurned when dig'd yer whois address
<pyrotix> do internal IP's change over time?
<snowbird> amigo  modem model ami  2061 f
<ardchoille> pyrotix: I've never seen mine change unless I change the way the cables are setup in the router
<pyrotix> does http://76.68.37.54 work now?
<snowbird> cheguevara_,  got my modem info?
<cheguevara_> yeah reading up a bit
<cheguevara_> pyrotix: still no go
<kub^> pyrotix: try using shields up to scan yourself to see when the port is open, btw i scanned you and port 80 appears closed
<pyrotix> >.<
<snowbird> well my  pc don't  got   serial port
<kye> i tried to enable my restricted driver and when i did i restarted and it will not load only terminal?
<kye> etc/rc2.d/s20powernowd 156: cannot create sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_govenor dir non existant
<kye> how can i fix this
<pyrotix> kub^: any chance you can scan me and check if port 81 is now open? I think my ISP may block incoming port 80
<kub^> pyrotix appears open now
<snowbird> how  do know if  usb modem works
<pyrotix> wait
<pyrotix> 80 or 81?
<pyrotix> or both?
<kub^> pyrotix: both
<cheguevara_> snowbird: pastebin the output of lsusb please
<kub^> pyrotix: nmap says filtered
<pyrotix> kub^ ?
<pyrotix> by filtered do you mean blocked or rerouted?
<pyrotix> and any chance anyone can visit a page under http://76.68.37.54 that has hello world on it?
<snowbird> dont   havw output  here
<pyrotix> >.<
<snowbird> il  have to bring modem 30 miles to me
<kub^> pyrotix what happens if you go to the local ip (not localhost) the 192.168.1.x ?
<ardchoille> pyrotix: Still timing out
<cheguevara_> snowbird: its looking a bit problematic that it'll work
<cheguevara_> at least i can't find any info that it works
<cheguevara_> but then i can't find any that it doesnt either
<cheguevara_> but support for dial up usb modems has never been great in kernel
<snowbird> cheguevara_,  i gave me    father a kubuntu  box for  xmas
<pyrotix> kub^ I can access the page through 192.168.1.103
<cheguevara_> can't u get him proper internet access also :P
<snowbird> cheguevara_,  hes  on dial  up   30 miles il   peel it out o hands
<snowbird> cheguevara_,  a serial port  modem i can  get
<pyrotix> kub^ by filtered do you mean blocked?
<kub^> yes it means blocked
<pyrotix> for both 80 and 81 on nmap?
<kub^> pyrotix your fw is blocking it
<kub^> pyrotix yes for both
<cheguevara_> snowbird: make sure you investigate whether the serial modem you gonna get will work with ubuntu
<snowbird> right cheguevara_  thanks  il  rember that
<cheguevara_> snowbird: http://www.linmodems.org/ might be a good place to bookmark
<snowbird> ok
<intelikey> hmmm i just stumbled onto a fast oomk tester
<intelikey> probably not something that one would normally want to test though.
 * intelikey passws genii  the coffee
<intelikey> maybe not...
<intelikey> ardchoille lol
<ardchoille> :)
<BluesKaj> sacktime ...nite folks , take care
<intelikey> i guess he tasted genii's coffee   i was going to say good night.....
<cheguevara_> heh
<Boff> bonjour
<intelikey> howdy
<pyrotix> any chance http://76.68.37.54 works?
<pyrotix> should print hello world
<ardchoille> pyrotix: Still times out
<intelikey> 404   you'll have to open the port 80 through the firewall
<pyrotix> arrgh.
<nacho> ubuntu.es
<cheguevara_> !es | nacho
<ubotu> nacho: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nacho> wgat is the direccion of ubuntu in spanish
<nacho> ?
<nacho> oo tank you
<cheguevara_> np :P
<Dr_willis_> pyrotix,  i cant even Ping that ip
<CheGuevara> most routers block ICMP i think
<Dr_willis_> well some do. :)
 * Dr_willis_ pings it harder!
<ardchoille> lol
<pyrotix> argh.
<CheGuevara> don't force it
<CheGuevara> lol
<pyrotix> the ports aren't open. I told it to open the ports. The router says the ports are open. The website is accessible on my internal network. The ports aren't open. grar.
<intelikey> pyrotix ya want someone to nmap it for you ?
<Dr_willis_> lets all nmap it! :)    Not...
<Dr_willis_> heh heh
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> flood him off the web  heh
<pyrotix> have been nmapped closed
<Dr_willis_> Put the web server in the DMZ for the router perhaps? :)
<intelikey> :)
<pyrotix> and the computer connected wirelessly to the router cannot access the page via the internal address
<pyrotix> could use dmz... but then I'm almost defeating the point of having a router
<pyrotix> could a hammer work?
<kub^> pyrotix: maybe try rebooting the router?
<intelikey> if it's big enough pyrotix
<intelikey> "don't force it, just use a bigger hammer"
<kub^> pyrotix: do you have the latest firmware on router?
<ehc> is there a way to take the subtitles out of a .avi file?
<intelikey> i'm wondering where the rest of my ram went...   ps axv %mem adds up to about 4%
<dsmith> libsubtitles
<downlost> ?
<kub^> pyrotix: under firewall | security do you have block anonymous internet requests ticked?
<intelikey> correction adds up to 2.4%
<pyrotix_> kub^ its unticked
<pyrotix_> and for port forwarding I have the enable checked, and both udp and
<intelikey> and i'm showing 5% used.  so where is the 2.6%  eaten up ?
<pyrotix_> and tcp selected. grr, mistake enter
<adamonline46> Good evening.  Could anyone help me add an FTP share using Dolphin?  I seem to be inept...
<kub^> pyrotix: im stumped maybe a firmware upgrade would help, if it was my router thats probably what i'd try
<Willabee> hey, does anyone know how to set up typing in hebrew with scim/
<pyrotix_> kub^ will my settings have to be redone with the firmware upgrade, or will they persist?
<pyrotix_> actually, it doesn't really matter
<pyrotix_> I'll find out soon enough
<kub^> pyrotix: lol gl, usually they do but i guess depends on router :)
<intelikey> who understands linux memory usage ?
<biovore> I do some what.. Not exactly an expert
<intelikey> i can't seem to find out what's eating about 10m
<biovore> ramdisk reserve?
<intelikey> ps axv  shows the RSS  but added all togather it's only about 8M  and i have 18M used.
<biovore> 18M you getting that from free?
<intelikey> biovore well actually a script that reading /proc/meminfo  but yes same in free
<intelikey> free -m yelds  -/+ buffers/cache:         18        358
<kub^> i have an old laptop with a 4gb HD, 450mhx cpu and 192 mb of ram, think it'll choke on kubuntu? should i go for someting like damn small linux?
<intelikey> kub^ no.
<biovore> just have to tune down the graphics and stuff..
<kub^> ok goodbye windows 2000 /wave
<intelikey> lappies are inhearantly slower but, i have ran ubuntu/kde on a p1 100mhz 1G hdd 64m ram   system
<biovore> probably want to go with a console install and install the bare gui
<biovore> or go debian..
<intelikey> biovore any thoughts  ?
<_gtt_> intelikey: which version of ubuntu?
<kub^> ok then it should be a problem
<intelikey> dapper
<kub^> shouldnt *
<_gtt_> i think feisty and higher require 128 now
<_gtt_> how'd it do? was it REALLY slow?
<intelikey> _gtt_ only to install
<_gtt_> i mean, that's a pretty slow proc.
<kub^> biovore: does the console install require the alternate cd ?
<intelikey> _gtt_ well you couldn't edit dvd's on it.  but no it worked fine as long as you didn't overload the ram.
<_gtt_> and i've considered adding on an array of old laptops.
<_gtt_> would you say it needed more ram or more drive space?
<intelikey> _gtt_ it needed both.   but i'd say more ram was more important.
<intelikey> _gtt_ i put another 32m stick in and it worked much better     didn't hit OOMK nearly as often
<intelikey> i didn't have swap
 * intelikey never uses swap
<_gtt_> why never use swap?
<intelikey> but when kde wasn't running it was just like any other linux console.   you never knew it was a p1  or that it only had 64m ram
<intelikey> _gtt_ ah just a choice.
<pyrotix> changed router firmware, can someone try http://76.68.37.54 or nmap me and see if 80/81 are open?
<adamonline46> Can I mount an FTP share?
<_gtt_> i need some help with samba if anyone's got a sec.
<_gtt_> adamonline46: using curlfs or whatver it is yes.
 * intelikey has the seconds,   just not the experance...
<_gtt_> know how to check a useful log on it?
<adamonline46> _gtt_: Alright... I don't seem to be getting any good results in google with that...
<intelikey> no. i'm network illiterate.   and i don't do windows.   so samba is as forign to me as jupeter air
<_gtt_> haha
<_gtt_> adamonline46: gimme a min to research it
<adamonline46> I think it might be curlftpfs
<kub^> pyrotix still blocked mate
<_gtt_> http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-use-ftp-filesystem-on-ubuntu-using-curlftpfs.html
<_gtt_> yes
<pyrotix> >.<
<_gtt_> adamonline46: that's it
<kub^> pyrotix:  you dont have any odd port triggers going on?
<intelikey> hmmm is that a bell.ca  network subset ?
<intelikey> i was trying to tracepath back to him to see where it jumped off    his isp may be blocking him.    "pyrotix"
<genii> Bah. Shouldn't smb://name@someservername/sharename     work?
<kub^> intelikey: it is a bell.ca one he moved his webserver to port 81 tho and nmap -P0 -p T:80,81 picks them up as filtered
<intelikey> k   so it could be his isp blocking port 80    no ?
<_gtt_> genii: it should
<kub^> maybe but why would they block port 80? anyway im off to bed its 5am i do like a good network issue to wrestle with but i should get some sleep im off to tenerife when i wake up, gn gl :)
<kub^> port 81 *
<genii> _gtt_: Should prompt for password, I would hope.
<adamonline46> genii: That's exactly what I'm doing on my machine.  I can access the shares just fine from my WinXP machine, so I know it's a client-side thing...
<_gtt_> not if you're using forced user share level authentication thought right?
<genii> I have share = user
<genii> security = user     rather :)
<_gtt_> ok, me too.
<_gtt_> did you use smbpasswd -a and -e ?
<paperfunk> argh
<genii> _gtt_: Yup
<_gtt_> yours works?
<genii> _gtt_: I have usernames for system same as samba names, same passwords etc as well
<_gtt_> me too.
<_gtt_> but mine doesn't work :(
<adamonline46> I feel you, _gtt_
<intelikey> what means the output of ifconfig where inet addr:*.*.*.*  P-t-P:*.*.*.*  are different   ?
<justyb1123> intelikey: This is a PPP connection
<justyb1123> intelikey: Or could be PPPoE.  Either way you are using a point to point connection.
<intelikey> justyb1123 yes ppp
<_gtt_> i gotta get to setting up vpn at some point too.
<intelikey> so inet addr:  is the isp and  P-t-P: is this box ?
<justyb1123> intelikey: the addr is your address. P-t-P is the remote
<intelikey> you sure ?
<justyb1123> intelikey: http://whatsmyip.org/  Check it out
<intelikey> cause tracepath to the P-t-P goes dirrectly to the box on the 192. network.    and tracepath to the  inet addr:  goes to the isp
<intelikey> justyb1123 thanks i will
 * genii messes with his smb.conf
 * maduser messed with xorg.conf
 * intelikey messes
<justyb1123> intelikey: that's right.
<vellakd> Okay, I got one for ya: how do I map additional keys on a mouse to key commands?
<justyb1123> intelikey: The P-t-P address is the connection end of the tunnel.  That's your modem.
<intelikey> justyb1123 heh according to that page nothing in  ifconfig is right
<intelikey> justyb1123 ok and the   inet addr is ?
<justyb1123> intelikey: Is the address routed to you other end of the tunnel at the ISP
<t1n0m3n> I am on the live CD....  how do I mount the floppy disk?
<justyb1123> intelikey: PPP is a Layer 2 protocol
<t1n0m3n> I assume I need /media/floppy and something in fstab
<intelikey> justyb1123 k
<maduser> DOes the floppy appear on the desktop?
<t1n0m3n> no
<t1n0m3n> there is no entry in fstab either
<justyb1123> intelikey: Whereas IP is a Layer 3 protocol.
<intelikey> t1n0m3n mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<maduser> I had a similar problem with my HD
<maduser> Does the floppy appear in the disks and filesystems?
<intelikey> t1n0m3n don't forget to umount it before you remove the disk
<justyb1123> intelikey: So you use PPP(oE) to make a physical link to the ISP network.  This is also known as an Ethernet bridge
<t1n0m3n> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppymount: you must specify the filesystem typeubuntu@ubuntu:/media$
<t1n0m3n> vfat right?
<maduser> is it?
<t1n0m3n> yes
<justyb1123> intelikey: In a sense
 * mrtimbo hi
<maduser> does it appear in the disk and filsystems in avancced settings?
<maduser> if it does you could mount it from there
<t1n0m3n> woot, that got it  "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy"
<justyb1123> intelikey: Firewalls and router rules are going to dictate a lot about what infromation you get from the public Internet
<intelikey> t1n0m3n you don't need the type   but yes...
<genii> _gtt_: Try:     smb://username@servername/username
<t1n0m3n> intelikey: it said that I needed the filetype or it would not mount
<intelikey> justyb1123 t1n0m3n that was a false error.   caused by a first run on the device   udev had to create the device node.
<t1n0m3n> ahh, cool
<intelikey> i.e.  just issuing the same command would probably have mounted the same as adding the fs type
<justyb1123> intelikey: I'm interested in your network setup.
<intelikey> justyb1123 dialup
<intelikey> or do you mean the dmz this side of the modem ?
<justyb1123> intelikey: No public side.  So it's PPP?
<intelikey> it's dialup modem   yes ppp
<justyb1123> intelikey: Your box is getting a 192.168.*.* address from your ISP?
<intelikey> justyb1123 no.  that's this side of the gatewat
<intelikey> gateway
<justyb1123> intelikey:  Okay so you have a router that dials into ISP.  The box you are sitting at is not the router?
<intelikey> no router
<intelikey> well ok you can call the gateway box a router if that term applies.
<intelikey> like i said i'm network illiterate.
<intelikey> the hard part of setting up this network was getting the 192.168.1.0/24 and the 192.168.0.0/24 to seemlessly connect through one box.
<justyb1123> intelikey:  Okay so gateway.  The gateway dials into your ISP?
<intelikey> yes
<justyb1123> intelikey: The gateway is not the system you are currently using?
<intelikey> no
<justyb1123> intelikey: So you are sitting at the gateway?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> it's in another room
<justyb1123> intelikey: Okay so you are not sitting at the gateway.  Got'cha.
<justyb1123> intelikey: Now the gateway has an internal address of 192.168.1.X/24?
<WildeSehnsucht> hi. i would like to restrict *some* (not all) applications to send any data to broadcast on the network (255.255.255.255). is there any gui tool to control things like these?
<intelikey> 192.168.0.0/24
<justyb1123> intelikey: So the internal netwark is 192.168.0.*/24  So the system you are sitting at is prefixed with 192.168.0?
<intelikey> the DMZ server has both  192.168.0.0/24 and  192.168.1.0/24   and the other boxen connect through it
<justyb1123> intelikey: I see you have a DMZ
<justyb1123> intelikey: So if I get this right...  Client network 192.168.0.*.  DMZ zone 192.168.1.*  And then you have a modem that dials into your ISP
<Agent_bob> don't panic.  my isp does that to me even when no one is messing with my connection   lol
<Agent_bob> <<< intelikey
<AdamB> ok I'm running some apps in wine, and they look like arse, so i tried the themeing stuff in wine, i got some .msstyles from the net and they work sorta... things like buttons and such still look very windows 95ish, is this as far as themeing goes in wine?
<Agent_bob> justyb1123 something like that.    inet--modem-box1-eth0--192.168.0.0/24--eth0-box6-eth1--192.168.1.0/24--
<justyb1123> intelikey:  Okay then you have your ppp0 interface?
<Agent_bob> s/modem/ppp0/   if you will
<justyb1123> Okay so ifconfig ppp0 gives you some infromation?
<Agent_bob> only on the box with the modem in it      :)
<justyb1123> Of course.
<Agent_bob> of course
<justyb1123> So now the addr of ppp0 on the gateway is the address given to you by the ISP.
<Agent_bob> and thats where i was wondering about the  different addresses for   inet addr:  and  P-n-P;
<Agent_bob> yes it is.
<justyb1123> So now when you go to http://whatsmyip.org/  it tells you that your public IP is different than the addr field?
<Agent_bob> no it's the same.
<Agent_bob> and it's the one you see with a /whois me
<justyb1123> Agent_bob: Okay that's what I was wondering about.
<Agent_bob> but if i try to trace path to that address i only get a path to the isp  not to the gateway box   and that's what throw me for a loop
<justyb1123> So the addr address is the address that the ISP says you have.  The P-t-P address is the end point on the tunnel to your ISP.
<Agent_bob> which end ?
<Agent_bob> the isp's end or my end ?
<justyb1123> At your ISP end.
<justyb1123> Your end is the addr
<Agent_bob> odd   tracepath to the P-t-P address takes me streight to the 192.* of the gateway box....
<justyb1123> from the gateway box or from a client system?
<Agent_bob> from the client
<justyb1123> That's because the route has to pass through your gateway in order to reach the Internet.
<justyb1123> Since your P-t-P address prefix does not equal the prefix of your client it goes stright to the gateway to decide the fate.
<Agent_bob> yeah but it never returns anything from the inet
<justyb1123> Do you ever get a reached message from tracepath to the P-t-P address?
<Agent_bob> a trace to the   inet addr:  goes the same first steps and then hits the isp and ends the search
<Agent_bob> justyb1123 no.
<justyb1123> 1:  68.X.X.X      0.867ms reached  Like this?
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> 22:  no reply
<Agent_bob> 23:  no reply
<Agent_bob> that expires &
<justyb1123> Okay that is normal.
<biovore> icmp is probably block or dosn't respond to traceroute..
<biovore> locked down router..
<Agent_bob> i get a destination on the inet addr    but not on the p-t-p addr  just the hops to the gateway and then the no reply
<adamonline46> If I ripped an .avi with acidrip, which codec do I need to play it on my windows machine?
<Agent_bob> biovore could be if there was a router
<biovore> or ipv6 tunnel ?
<justyb1123> biovore: No with a PPP tunnel how are you going to trace to a point you pass every time you hit the Internet?
<Agent_bob> nope no ipv6 either
<biovore> oh this a ppp tunnel over ssh or something?
<justyb1123> biovore: Just an ISP dial up connection.
<biovore> you get the same thing on cable modems.. ussualy the last mile is something weird..  here comcast actualy moves IP traffic over ipv6 to the modems then un-encapuslated.  The frist few hops on trace route are not routable.. and show as no-reply
<biovore> with dial-up it depends on the ras system there ussing..
<justyb1123> Think of it this way.  The P-t-P address is like the end of a train tunnel.  Your data enters the tunnel going towards the P-t-P address.  Once it leaves the tunnel it's still looking for the P-t-P address but it can not because it has already lassed the point.
<biovore> yes..
<biovore> you do have that too..
<justyb1123> Most routers on your ISP have some form of STP to prevent loop back packets.  So the packet timeout and is discarded.
<biovore> ptp should be an encapustion..
<biovore> so basicly putting a letter in an envolope then send to the other end of the tunnel.. then pulls the letter out of the envlope and sends it along..
<justyb1123> biovore: What are you encapsulating?  PPP is a layer 2 protocol.  It acts just like a Ethernet wire streched all the way to the ISP
<justyb1123> biovore: encapsulation is like encoding IPX protocols in an IP packet.  Or sending SOAP request over HTTP
<justyb1123> biovore: You take one method of one layer and send it via a different method within the same layer.
<Agent_bob> here i ran this from the DMZ server.  if it makes it any more clear.   and justyb1123 i can see what you were saying...  thanks for clearing that up.
<Trigger> hey guys
<Agent_bob> Trigger
<Trigger> my brother and I just got kubuntu on his computer sorta
<Trigger> we got it to load
<Trigger> although we are sorta lost
<Trigger> when we loaded it from his comp wtih windows
<Trigger> it  was similar to windows itself
<Trigger> now that we loaded on a comp with no other os
<Trigger> alot of text has come up
<Trigger> we are assuming we need to add a user
<Trigger> but, are a bit lost as to how to do this.
<Agent_bob> you don't get a GUI login screen ?
<Trigger> GUI?
<justyb1123> So in cable modem you would have (Coax - 802.1D - IP - TCP - HTTP)  If we were going to a web page.  On dial-up (RJ-11 - PPP - IP - TCP -HTTP)
<Trigger> if that means graphic user interface
<Trigger> then no
<biovore> yup
<biovore> ppp is like hdlc
<Agent_bob> ok.  probably need to reconfigure xorg
<Trigger> i should probably point out that we are loading it from my external hard drive >.<
<justyb1123> biovore: si...
<Trigger> because the new comp has no dvd drive cd drive or floppy drive
<Trigger> xorg?
<justyb1123> I mean yes.
<Agent_bob> Trigger yeah.   ok. can you login in the console ?
<justyb1123> Okay I have got to go.
<Trigger> not at the moment
<Agent_bob> console ~= the dos prompt
<justyb1123> Bye.
<Trigger> we can enter things although i have no idea if it would qualify as a dos prompt
<Agent_bob> Trigger ?
<Trigger> most of what we enter comes up as invalid command
<Agent_bob> ok describe in detail what it does do
<Agent_bob> what you see.
<Trigger> it says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Trigger> and we can type something
<Agent_bob> ok you are in a console
<Trigger> ok any idea where to go from there?
<Agent_bob> now type this into it.    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rich1> how do i set dolphin up to show hidden files by default?
<Trigger> it asked to autodetect from video card
<Agent_bob> it should start asking you questions about your hardware.
<Trigger> yeah it is
<Agent_bob> Trigger yes tell it yes
<Trigger> and now it seems to be locked up
<Agent_bob> we hope not.
<Trigger> it says any users of computers with multiple video devices  specify the bus idea
<Trigger> *id
<bmk789_> anyone know how to configure a mute button?
<Trigger> then it says ok at the bottom but, when we hit enter it won't let us continue
<Agent_bob> do you have more than one vidio card ?
<Trigger> no
<Trigger> its a single 8800
<bmk789_> when i press it, it says mute on or mute off but it doesnt actually mute the adapter
<Trigger> we do have quad core processor
<Agent_bob> then leave it blank and hit enter
<Trigger> when he hits enter nothing happens
<Trigger> he can scroll up and down but, hitting enter does nothing
<Trigger> any idea why hitting enter does nothing? 0.o
<Agent_bob> actually. no.
<Agent_bob> press the three key combo   alt+sysRQ+r   and try again maybe
<Trigger> sysRQ?
<Agent_bob> on desktop 102key  it is shared with print-screen
<Agent_bob> lappy could be anywhere
<Trigger> oh ><
<Trigger> its a desktop
<Agent_bob> look on the print-screen button
<Trigger> and now we are back to console 0.o
<Agent_bob> ok   finished the config ?
<Trigger> it restarted
<Trigger> we did the alt sysrq r
<Trigger> and now its asking about kernal frame buffer device interface
<Agent_bob> tell it no
<Agent_bob> it didn't restart   it waited on you.
<Trigger> oh >.<
<yuriy> knetworkmanager keeps connecting to a network on startup that i don't want to connect to, how do i make it stop?
<Agent_bob> what you just saw happen was kdm retrying to start
<Agent_bob> now i understand what you were trying to describe
<Trigger> hm
<Trigger> now its asking mouse protocal
<Trigger> ImPS/2
<Agent_bob> prolly
<Trigger> or ExplorerPs/2
<Agent_bob> what kind of mouse do you have
<Agent_bob> how is it connected to the computer ?
<Trigger> threw a mouse port
<Agent_bob> imps2
<Agent_bob> short for improved ps2
<Trigger> write files section to configuration file/
<Trigger> *?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Trigger> it asked default color depth in bits
<Agent_bob> 24
<Trigger> my brother selected 25 and hit enter
<Trigger> and brought us back to the console
<Trigger> it left the 24 up there
<Agent_bob> ok type in       sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Agent_bob> the screen sill change...
<Agent_bob> we hope it loads the gui.
<Agent_bob> sill/will/
<Trigger> right now its just a  blinking underscore.
<Agent_bob> that's not good.
<Agent_bob> that is after the command ?
<Trigger> well that does suck >.<
<Trigger> yeah
<Agent_bob> you can run through the configuration again and select  vesa   for the vidio driver and try that
<Trigger> out of curiosity
<Trigger> there were two steps we skipped when entering the code to my external hard drive
<Trigger> one was a code which we entered
<Agent_bob> oh and you are new to the linux console.  let me explain right quick that you have 6 consoles running and you can switch between them with   ctrl+alt+f#  where f# is f1 through f6
<Trigger> I say we skipped it but, its more like I don't have any idea if we entered it right
<Agent_bob> ok what were they ?
<Trigger> well from using https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Trigger> we didn't enter syslinux -maf X:
<Trigger> well we did but, I don't think it worked properly
<Trigger> #
<Trigger>  
<Trigger> Kubuntu difference: text editor 'kwrite' instead of 'gedit'.
<Trigger> #
<Trigger>  
<Trigger> Kubuntu difference: replace 'preseed/ltsp.seed' by 'preseed/kubuntu.seed'.
<Trigger> was the other
<Trigger> btw thx for your help >.<
<Agent_bob> Trigger that's all a boot issue.  you are at a linux console, so it booted.   the issue you are having is an xorg issue.  if you get xorg configured propperly you will get the GUI   kde
<Trigger> hm we got something switching to visa
<Trigger> hm just making sure >.<
<Trigger> ok it booted for a brief second with GUI
<Trigger> like we saw the mouse
<Trigger> with a blue screen in back
<Trigger> and then it switched back to the blinking underscore
<Agent_bob> Trigger one other thing   you can use the command   startx   to test xorg
<Agent_bob> that should help you debug it.  by displaying some error message about why it's not working
<Agent_bob> look for     EE in the output.
<Trigger> how can we get into the console from just the blinking underscore?
<Agent_bob> oh and you are new to the linux console.  let me explain right quick that you have 6 consoles running and you can switch between them with   ctrl+alt+f#  where f# is f1 through f6  <<<
<Trigger> wait stupid question>.<
<Trigger> srry right after i asked i scrolled back up .>,
<Trigger> ok this is rather wierd
<Trigger> when we entered start x
<Trigger> it popped up with a blue screen and the mouse
<Trigger> now its displaying some data
<abdulla> guys which is better for gmail ? imap or POP3?
<Trigger> for Ee it says AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRi capable
<Agent_bob> i'm going to guess   "your session lasted less than 10 seconds..."  message
<Agent_bob> Trigger anyother EE  ?
<Trigger> no
<Trigger> thats the only EE
<Agent_bob> Trigger try this one.     X & sleep 4 ; x-terminal-emulator --display :0
<Agent_bob> that should dump you into a gui based terminal   the reason for the test is to determine if it's an xorg problem or a de problem
<Trigger> ok
<Trigger> now its on  a grey screen
<Trigger> with black x for a curser
<Agent_bob> yes and did a window open in it ?
<Trigger> no
<Trigger> just a blank grey screen with  a black x in the middle
<Agent_bob> ok use   crtl+alt+f1   and see what's it saying
<Trigger> although I think my brother accidently put a space between : and 0
<Agent_bob> that answered one thing already.  you have xorg working  it just isn't finding anything to do.
<Agent_bob> i.e. not starting kde
<Trigger> Fatal Server error:
<Trigger> server is already active for display 0
<Trigger> if this server is no longer running, remove/tmp/.X0-lock
<Trigger> -bash: Sleep: command not found
<Trigger> segmentation fault (core dumped_
<Agent_bob> no caps.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> everything in the linux console is case sensitive
<Agent_bob> hmmm what segfalted ?
<Agent_bob> is the box networked ?
<Trigger> box networked?
<Agent_bob> the computer you are working on.   is it connected to a network    "internet"
<Trigger> no
<Trigger> it has no os to run net drivers
<Trigger> and no built in wifi card attached or external
<cam_> hey guys hows it going
<Agent_bob> <Trigger> it has no os to run net drivers <<< has the same OS i'm using.
<Trigger> ok well 20 minutes ago it had no os to run net drives.
<Agent_bob> ok. :)   well.  the reason i asked was a quick reinstall of kdebase might fix your problem.   but that would require a network connection.
<Trigger> we have a usb usb cable but, I somehow doubt that is gunna help atm
<Agent_bob> if i knew networking...    but alas not well enough to walk you through a cli usb2usb framework.
<Trigger> lol
<Trigger> we are still booting from my external hard drive >><
<Agent_bob> Trigger i'm not sure what to say.   you have xorg working.   i don't know what segfalted.   and i don't know why kde isn't starting.     you can try this if you want.   export display=':0' ;startkde
<cam_> is there a diffrence b/w xorg and xfree86?
<Trigger> a list of options came up
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> cam_ yes there is.
<Agent_bob> Trigger what options ?
<Trigger> grammar display host id id name name font name remove propname set propname value root
<cam_> is one newer than the other Agent_bob
<Trigger> len n notype fs filename frame f propnameformat
<Agent_bob> cam_ i assume that xfree86 is still maintained  they forked about 4 years ago
<Trigger> hey bob does it make any difference that we are booting from our external hard drive?
<Agent_bob> Trigger where are you seeing these options ?
<Trigger> when i entered the command you gave me
<Trigger> thats the list of options it gave me
<Agent_bob> Trigger yes and no.   yes in that it's the live CD we are working with.  no in that it should all work the same form any media.
<Trigger> well earlier you mentioned replacing a particular file
<adamonline46> hello.  Does anyone know why I can't seem to connect to any samba servers from my kubuntu install?
<Trigger> i was just wondering if it made any difference that it was on my external hard drive
<Agent_bob> it shouldn't have given any otpions.
<Trigger> to list everything it said
<Trigger> startkde:shutting down...
<Agent_bob> Trigger ues the right alt key and the left dirrectional arrow and scroll left looking for a gui
<Trigger> grey screen with the black x in the middle
<Agent_bob> !samba | adamonline46 all i can do is point you at the docs
<ubotu> adamonline46 all i can do is point you at the docs: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Agent_bob> and that's probably old hat to you.
<Agent_bob> Trigger ok.
<adamonline46> Agent_bob: Thank you, and yeah, it's been scoured 8)
<Agent_bob> Trigger i'm going to have to give up on that pinguin.  without a network connection there is so little i can think of to do to it.
<Trigger> well we have a spare wireless adapter
<Trigger> any chance we can actually network it?
<Agent_bob> depends on the chipset
<Trigger> chipset?
<Agent_bob> !wifi | Trigger check here before you try it.
<ubotu> Trigger check here before you try it.: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sasha_> if i change a setting in bttv in /etc/modprobe.d do i need to reload anything for the changes to take effect ?
<Agent_bob> if the chip is supported without having ot use ndiswraper  then yes probably.
<Agent_bob> @ Trigger ^
<Trigger> ok
<Trigger> umm..
<Agent_bob> sasha_ yes.
<Trigger> gunna throw this out there
<Cam1223> oh man good luck i spent like 4 days gettin my wifi to work
<Trigger> i do have an ethernet cable too 0.o
<sasha_> Agent_bob, unload and reload the module ?
<Trigger> that i can connect directly to both comps
<Agent_bob> sasha_ yes
<sasha_> Agent_bob, thx
<Agent_bob> Trigger then you have a network.  linux does that very well.
<Agent_bob> crossover eth cable is as they say "da bomb"
<Trigger> ok i plugged the ether net cable from one comp to the other
<Agent_bob> ok what the other running ?
<Trigger> yes i'm on my laptop and both comps are running
<Agent_bob> what is it running tho
 * Agent_bob doesn't do windows
<Trigger> gah ..<
<Trigger> i'm on windows xp
<Agent_bob> k you'll have to set it to share your internet connection
<Trigger> ok how do i do that?
<Agent_bob> then on the linux side   sudo ifup eth0     should get you an ip.
<Agent_bob> how indeed.   you are the one that uses windows.    not me.
<Agent_bob> back in win9x it was in   my computer   control pannel   networking
<Agent_bob> xp i have no clue.
<Trigger> on the linux side
<Agent_bob> sudo ifup eth0
<Trigger> it says ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Agent_bob> ifconfig    to see if it's up.
<fedler> hi all!  Is irc just like a chat room?
<fedler> or is this a support line?
<Agent_bob> this is the official support for kubuntu
<ardchoille> fedler: This is a support channel for Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Trigger> it seems to be up
<fedler> k have a good holiday and thanks
<Agent_bob> Trigger    sudo ping google.com
<Agent_bob> fedler there are other channels
<Agent_bob> too late.
<Trigger> ping: unknown host google.com
<Agent_bob> Trigger ok.
<Agent_bob> ping the ip of the windows box
<Trigger> ping the windows box?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Trigger> that would be sudo ping windows box?
<Agent_bob> no it's ip
<Agent_bob> something like   4.69.132.105
<Agent_bob> or 192.168.0.1
<Agent_bob> what ever it is.
<Agent_bob> what address did you get from the    ifconfig   command when you ran it?
<Trigger> ok it keeps going
<Trigger> says 64 bytes from my ip
<Agent_bob> ^c
<Agent_bob> that ctrl+c
<Trigger> then icmp_seq=
<Trigger> 38 packets transmitted 38 recieved 0% packets lost
<Agent_bob> good. you can transfer data.   check the  dns address on the windows box and set the same in the linux box     to set it   sudo /etc/resolv.conf
<Agent_bob> good. you can transfer data.   check the  dns address on the windows box and set the same in the linux box     to set it   sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Agent_bob> not sure if you have to ifupdown to reread that.  anyone ?
<Agent_bob> i think you do... ?
<Trigger> command not found
<Agent_bob> i typoed the first one ^
<Agent_bob> nano is  the default cli based text editor in *buntu
<Trigger> command still not found
<Agent_bob> full error message please ?
<Trigger> wow this tijme it brought me to a new screen
<Trigger> says ^G get help
<Agent_bob> that's nano
<Trigger> ^O WriteOut
<Agent_bob> the text editor
<Trigger> ok
<Agent_bob> and the  ^ means the ctrl key
<Agent_bob> or as some say   super
<Trigger> alright so where should I go.
<Agent_bob> you should write in   nameserver *.*.*.*      where the *.*. is the actual address
<Agent_bob> save and exit.
<Trigger> file name to write? 0.o
<Agent_bob> it should list the /etc/resolv.conf  as the default option
<Trigger> ok
<Agent_bob> just hit enter
<Trigger> error writing no such file or directory
<Trigger> musta entered address wrong
<Agent_bob> no.
<Agent_bob> let me think a minute.
<Agent_bob> live CD.... that should still be writable.
<Agent_bob> switch to tty2 and     sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<Trigger> touch: cannot touch `/ect/resolv.conf': No such file or directory
<Agent_bob> oh my
<Agent_bob> i could have expected something like    touch: cannot touch `/bob': Permission denied  or even  touch: cannot touch `/mnt/cdrom/bob': Read-only file system    but that error message doesn't make sense to me
<sn00zer> hello all, is it possible to upgrade a single app? i know i can do aptitude upgrade and it will upgrade anything available, but I only want to upgrade clamav
<Trigger> hm
 * Trigger sighs
<maduser> HI
<Agent_bob> sn00zer yes   you can   apt-get install --reinstall blah  and it should upgrade it to the latest
<Trigger> newbs bad luck never seems to fail
<sn00zer> thanks
<Agent_bob> Trigger yeah.   i've been there.   that's one reason i try to help in here.
<Trigger> lol i appreciate it
<Lynoure> Trigger: there was a typo in what you wrote, I think
<Lynoure> Trigger: not /ect/resolv.conf but /etc/resolv.conf
<Trigger> so its /ect/resolv.conf
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> etc
<Lynoure> But of course I cannot tell if it was a typo in your command (that would explain the error)
<Trigger> well in full sudo touch /ect/resolv.conf
<Agent_bob> Lynoure you nailed it.  i just tested
<Lynoure> or in your writing of the error.
<Agent_bob> Trigger no
<Agent_bob> not ect   etc
<Trigger> ok
<Trigger> well i did etc
<Trigger> and nothing happened
<Agent_bob> good   no error means no error
<Trigger> ok now i got something
<Agent_bob> can you ping google.com now ?
<Trigger> [ 4252.468676] Buffer I/O error on device sdb5
<Agent_bob> sdb5 ?   pindrive with multiple partitions ?
<Trigger> ping: unknown host
<Trigger> external hard drive
<Trigger> it has 2 partitions
<Agent_bob> oh i think you have to   sudo ifconfig eth0 down ;sudo ifup eth0
<Agent_bob> to make it read the new dns info
<Trigger> unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Agent_bob> you got that a while ago to  so did it change anything ?
<Trigger> i guess not
<Agent_bob> still can't ping outside the dmz    it could be on the windows side still
<Trigger> maybe
<Agent_bob> you need someone that is better with networking and knows windows
<Trigger> it has an exclaimation mark on the LAC
<Trigger> for windows meaning poor connection
<Trigger> worth a shot to renew my connection >.<
 * Agent_bob knows file systems and cli apps.  not windows and networking
<Trigger> hm
<Trigger> wonder if anyone knows winedows and networking >.<
<bazhang> windows?
<Trigger> yeah
<Agent_bob> bazhang linux to windows to world.
<bazhang> oh
<bazhang> just ask in windows irc channel but dont say a word about kubuntu :}
<Agent_bob> that's a thought
<Agent_bob> Trigger  /join ##windows
<Trigger> lol and how would i go about asking XD
<Agent_bob> ask them how to enable network sharing and how to test it
<Agent_bob> errr share an internet connection   maybe
<Trigger> hope they don't whois me
<Agent_bob> that too
<Agent_bob> anyway if you can get connected, or when you do.   ( sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-bin kdebase-data )
<Agent_bob> i have to make rounds.
<Trigger> well thanks a mill
<Agent_bob> welcome a gig
<Trigger> a )
<Trigger> # Joins: cj_sze27 (n=cj@125.5.162.22)
<Trigger> <Agent_bob> i have to make rounds.
<Trigger> # Quits: vit_ (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Trigger> <Trigger> well thanks a mill
<Trigger> # Quits: Darkrift411 (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Trigger> <Agent_bob> welcome a gig
<Trigger> damn
<Trigger> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-bin kdebase-data )
<Trigger> # Joins: cj_sze27 (n=cj@125.5.162.22)
<Trigger> <Agent_bob> i have to make rounds.
<Trigger> # Quits: vit_ (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Trigger> <Trigger> well thanks a mill
<Trigger> # Quits: Darkrift411 (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Trigger> <Agent_bob> welcome a gig
<Trigger> <Trigger> a )
<Trigger> <Trigger> # Joins: cj_sze27 (n=cj@125.5.162.22)
<Trigger> <Trigger> <Agent_bob> i have to make rounds.
<Trigger> <Trigger> # Quits: vit_ (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Trigger> <Trigger> <Trigger> well thanks a mill
<Trigger> <Trigger> # Quits: Darkrift411 (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Agent_bob> ardchoille that was an accident i'm sure.
<ardchoille> Two in a row, yes, and I muted to stop the spam.
<cj_sze27> what's that??
<Xplicit> does the alt install cd need a working internet conection?
<ardchoille> Xplicit: afaik, it installs from the cd itself
<npurciful> i have a stupid problem
<npurciful> maybe someone can give me some insite
<se7en> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<npurciful> at KDM console login goes to black screen
<npurciful> the option never lets you login
<npurciful> after a minute or so goes back to kdm
<npurciful> I have done dpkg-reconfigure kdm didnt help though
<Trigger> ok
<Trigger> when i tried to reinstall
<Trigger> it said reading state information.. done
<Trigger> 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 2 reinstalled 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Trigger> need to ge 10.8mbb of archives
<Trigger> after unpacking 0b of additional disk space will be used
<Trigger> do you want to continue?
<Trigger> then it says err http://archive blah blah
<Trigger> couldd not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Trigger> i don't guess anyone else can help me eh?
<se7en> npurciful: you can strart x but you are not able to crtl+alt+F1 into a treminal?
<npurciful> no
<Lynoure> Trigger: maybe, but I haven't followed your whole timeline. Can you give a 2 line summary or something?
<npurciful> i get blank
<Trigger> ok. no gui.
<adamonline46> How do I kill an application?  There's a key combination, right?
<Trigger> attempted to use ethernet to reinstall kde
<bazhang> alt f2 xkill click on the offending window
<Lynoure> Trigger: have you pastebinned your /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf, and results of  ifconfig   already?
<Trigger> yes
<Trigger> if i haven't then i at least tried
<Lynoure> where?
<se7en> adamonline46: killall your aplication or top and search for the pid # and kill the #
<bazhang> pasted in the channel or to pastebin Trigger
<Trigger> nano
<Lynoure> Trigger: pastebin url?
<Trigger> pastebin url?
<bazhang> heh
<se7en> npurciful: if you have neither x nor terminal how did you do dpkg-reconfigure then?
<adamonline46> se7en: I can't seem to find it in the top list... Hmm...  Do you know what Smb4k would be?
<npurciful> i have x
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Trigger> so you want me to past the convo as its been conversed?
<Lynoure> Trigger: if you cannot get the text out to the web, even a digital photo of the text would really help.
<Lynoure> Trigger: no, the stuff I said above:  /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf, and results of  ifconfig
<Trigger> oh
<se7en> adamonline46: try s aux | grep smb4k
<se7en> adamonline46: try ps aux | grep smb4k
<npurciful> My basic problem is that the option to get to the Console in KDM, ctrl+ALT+F1 doesnt work blinking cursor
<Trigger> ok
<Trigger> i typed up the ip config info
<Trigger> what kind of text should it be put in before i hit paste?
<Trigger> *syntax
<Trigger> text only?
<Qarl> How does one downgrade the apt package flashplugin-nonfree to the one from a couple of weeks ago?  This new package chokes Konqi.
<npurciful> hey i will be back, it think i found fix, let you know
<ardchoille> !flashissue | Qarl
<ubotu> Qarl: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Qarl> ardchoille: oops.  I should of looked before asking.  Thanks
<ardchoille> Qarl: No problem :)
<Lynoure> Trigger: do not paste here, paste into the pastebin... No special formatting, just put what's in those files and what you get from that command.
<Trigger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49774/
<Lynoure> Trigger: no wonder you get no network at all... no network interfaces up at all. I wonder if you have them in your /etc/network/interfaces either
<adamonline46> se7en: That worked, thank you :)
<npurciful> Okay fixed it
<npurciful> the problem was i set vga=794 in grub, this i guess break console login
<se7en> npurciful: :)
<npurciful> Okay next how to fix my kubuntu loading screen its resolution is small as the and the logo takes the whole screen
<Trigger> argh..
<Trigger> ok so... restarted
<Trigger> now my external hd isn't even registering :(
<npurciful> it is like it is 640x480
<hyper_ch> I can't graphically login anymore. When I look at the .xsession-errors file I has this:  http://phpfi.com/285597
<fdoving> hyper_ch: did you upgrade anything recently?
<hyper_ch> fdoving: nope
<hyper_ch> fdoving: just a reboot after kontact and konqueror behaved strangely
<hyper_ch> fdoving: however I got a new clue now:  http://phpfi.com/285597
<konrad> I'm having a problem with Amarok. Special characters like Ã¥, ä, ö display like ö
<konrad> locale is sv_SE.UTF-8
<konrad> I found a solution of manually setting the font to San Serif, but that didn't help either
<Lynoure> konrad: I see those special characters wrong, apart from the ö (I get A with tilde + yen, A with tilde + currency, A with tilde + tab mark). What are they supposed to be?
<Lynoure> konrad: possibly just a matter of using an unicode font that does all those.
<fdoving> hyper_ch: do you use glx?
<hyper_ch> fdoving: I think so
<fdoving> i mean xgl
<fdoving> you can try to disable it.
<fdoving> if you make the file: ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<fdoving> and restart kdm.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: there's no xserver-xgl folder
<fdoving> hyper_ch: make it.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: just creating an empty file named disable?
<poison--> mornin guys
<fdoving> hyper_ch: yep.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: ok, still need to wait a bit until the copying is done
<amber_> Do labradooles have fur or wool because poodles have  wool and labradors have fur
<se7en__> isn
<se7en__> isn't there a comand for a calculator
<Jucato> what are you looking for?
<hyper_ch> fdoving: now restarting...
<fdoving> se7en__: like 'bc' ?
<Jucato> Alt+Space (Katapult) and Alt+F2 (Run Command) can functions as simple calculators too
<fdoving> so can google
<Jucato> but not as fast :P
<Jucato> oh, and you need bc installed to be able to do floating point arithmetic in Run Command
<se7en__> fdoving: yes thanks
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> can someone tell me why i should use strigi over kerry/beagle?
<fdoving> in its current state you shouldn't in my opinion.
<Jucato> :)
<milestone> fdoving: well it comes with kubuntu in gutsy doesn't it?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> that's not because it's the best solution at this time.
<milestone> so kerry/beagle is better?
<fdoving> I belive so, i use kerry/beagle myself in kde3.
<milestone> ok
<fdoving> strigi from svn, the development version, that comes with kde4 is much better than the gutsy version. atleast that's my experience.
<milestone> fdoving: but really why was strigi being brought in? kerry/beagle does a good job in my opinion
<emilsedgh> milestone: strigi is KDE3 is a simple tool, in KDE4 it plays a bigger role
<emilsedgh> milestone: its super fast
<se7en__> what is stiggi
<Lynoure> no idea :)
<Lynoure> strigi is a seach tool.
<emilsedgh> strigi 'in' kde3, sorry for typo
<se7en__> like find?
<Jucato> more like locate
<Jucato> it's an indexing app
<Jucato> !strigi
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Jucato> hm..
<milestone> se7en__: it is like google desktop search
<Jucato> http://strigi.sourceforge.net/
<se7en_> is the only place where i can find out something of the ram in cat /proc/meminfo which tells me how much ram is in the box but not what kind
<ScorpKing> se7en_: try sudo lshw | less
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is there a kde GUI for unison?
<ubuntu> Tiffi macht Sylvesterparty !!!
<berkes> heyas! Somehow my soundsystem stopped working. Were there any updates that broke alsa, or some hardware recently?
<serenity> is there a kde GUI for unison?
<berkes> serenity: at least a GTK one. http://newbiedoc.berlios.de/wiki/Synchronising_laptop_and_desktop_files_using_Unison#Test-run_unison-2.9.1-gtk
<serenity> berkes: i know about that
<serenity> ty
<berkes> serenity: I assume you are looking for a K/QT frontend, not?
<serenity> indeed
<berkes> I canot find anything on kde-apps, so I guess it does not exist.
<serenity> berkes: that was the first place of choice
<berkes> but maybe there is a kommander script to be found?
<berkes> if not, taht should not be too hard to make yourself :p
<serenity> ergo: if it's not on kdeapps, there is none ;)
<berkes> heeh
<fadey> hi.I have a kde4 question.Does the lower pannel allow draging icons onto it?So far I had no luck
<fdoving> fadey: yes, from the add widget box.
<fdoving> right-click on the desktop, -> add widgets -> drag from the list to the panel.
<fadey> thanks. I'll try
<fadey> What could be a widget? The "Add widget" dialog shows a very limited number of them
<fadey> could I drag a regular file?
<fdoving> no, only widgets. you can however add a "Icon", then modify it to become an application launcher.
<federico> w la fica
<etfb> I'm having knetworkmanager trouble.  Can't convince it to automatically connect to a wireless access point, even when it's "known" to the system.  Any hints?
<federico> ciao danilo
<danilo> ciao
<federico> a te funziona la wireless?
<danilo> si
<etfb> !it | federico
<ubotu> federico: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<absolutekold> Morning all...  hey has anyone had problems logging out..  sometimes when i log out of my (multiuser) box instead of going back to the kdm login it goes to tty8 and tty7 dosent even come up..
<etfb> Is there a channel for debugging wireless problems on Ubuntu?  I keep asking about this one (a bunch of times in the last couple of weeks) but it seems wifi experts are pretty rare.
<absolutekold> i log in from a prompt and startx works just fine but kdm wont come up unless i reboot manually..  this dosent bother me much but the other users who are afraid of the command line and have no sudo priv's get lost
<fadey> did you try to restart kdm with an rc script?
<absolutekold> no not yet..
<absolutekold> it doesnt happen often just every so often so i just reboot and everything works fine..
<absolutekold> will giv the rc scripts a try next time though
<absolutekold> ...  next adventure orange box...
<absolutekold> yeesh
<Jucato> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" btw
<absolutekold> thanks didn
<absolutekold> **didn't see a restart command in the man page
<Jucato> absolutekold: there's a predefined set of commands you can use with any init/rc script: start, stop, restart, reload, etc
<Jucato> usually all init/rc scripts have those
<PoeticJaffaCake> hey guys, I'm having a problem after installing kubuntu, with grub.  It hasn't picked up my vista installation on a second hardrive, which means I can't access it.  I have tried to edit the grub menu, but I'm having trouble getting the vista disk device id correct
<etfb> !grub | PoeticJaffaCake
<ubotu> PoeticJaffaCake: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PoeticJaffaCake> thank you
<Dr_willis> The grub homepage has some very good docs also.
<etfb> PoeticJaffaCake: No worries.  If it doesn't help, come back and there'll be battle-scarred veterans here to offer suggestions and/or sympathy...
<PoeticJaffaCake> lol
<HS^> hello i installed a package, and with it it installed alot of dependencies
<HS^> now how do i uninstall them all
<PoeticJaffaCake> it doesn't seem to tell me how to id the drive vista is on, i did try hd1,0
<absolutekold> i should have guessed have had to do some of that when i had apache up and running, but its been a bit since i've played with init scripts. gonna post a bug at kde anyway..  this leading to the fact none of the other users have sudo ability nor the desire to ever see the command line.  they are still pissed that i havent givent the "house" computer over to windows.. but its still my box so f*.* em i say
<HS^> if i just use synaptic and say uninstall package.. it just removes that 1 package
<HS^> i want them all removed.
<etfb> HS^: If you first uninstall the original package, it will tell you that the others ones are no longer needed, and you can use <<sudo apt-get autoremove>> to clear them out.
<Dr_willis> depends on which drive is it.  /boot/grub/device.map may give you a clue PoeticJaffaCake
<Dr_willis> hda = hd0 , hdb = hd1 Unless  theres no hdb...  :) then hdc may be hd1
<PoeticJaffaCake> Dr_willis: the vista drive is hd1
<PoeticJaffaCake> do I map that exactly like that in the grub menu
<HS^> to boot linux?
<HS^> i put in hd(0,1)
<PoeticJaffaCake> no HS^, I'm trying to get grub to find the  vista install
<PoeticJaffaCake> the vista disk shows as this:
<PoeticJaffaCake> /dev/sdb1               2       38913   312560640    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<PoeticJaffaCake> /dev/sdb5               2       38913   312560608+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Dr_willis> hd1, would impmy you use (hd1,0) or similer.. not hd (0)
<Dr_willis> looks like you got vista on a logical partition. Winder if it can even boot that way.
<Dr_willis> On some of mymachines. I just used the bios feature to pick what HD to boot. So i dident even need grub on the windows drive
<PoeticJaffaCake> its strange, because I have had it working before, its only when I installed Kubuntu that grub didnt identify it
<PoeticJaffaCake> so you think I should try hd1,0 then hd1,1 etc?
<PoeticJaffaCake> to see if it picks it up?
<PoeticJaffaCake> i'll give it a whirl, brb
<HS^> and where are apt downloaded files stored?
<Jucato> HS^: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<HS^> oh i found it
<HS^> yes
<HS^> is it smart to remove this all?
<HS^> i have problems with lyX
<HS^> all sort of strange errors
<Jucato> sudo apt-get clean
<Jucato> that just cleans the archive of downloaded .deb files
<HS^> ok ill try
<PoeticJaffaCake> still no joy :/
<kub^> does anyone know of an alternative to windows tcpview for linux that shows which application is generating what traffic to which IPs (ntop doesnt show the originating application) ?
<etfb> HS^: I'd never heard of LyX, but I just prayed to Google and found out all about it, and it looks useful.  Is it messing up for you because of problems in the software, do you think?  Or just something weird in your machine?
<HS^> i have no clue.. all sorts of errors in stylesheets different sort of errors.  with almost no info on google
<HS^> so ill reinstall...
<HS^> but yes its useful.  if you dont like to do style formatting in openoffice / ms office
<HS^> ok reinstalled... lets see.
<etfb> HS^: Oh, believe me, I don't like doing formatting in anything with "Office" in the name, so I'll definitely give LyX a go.  Thanks!
<HS^> ok. it has a Qt frontend so it integrates good.  and it saves you time.... but in the beginning it also takes time to get used to
<HS^> and it generates really good documents
<HS^> but my problems havent dissapeared :/
 * etfb sympathises with HS^'s package hell
<dthacker> kub^: iptraf?
<LeMouchoir> hello, is-it possible to add, in the KIOSlave audiocd:/ in konqueror, the flac format ?
<PoeticJaffaCake> any ideas about/me bangs head against wall
<PoeticJaffaCake> oops
<kub^> is that what the application is called dthacker?
<LeMouchoir> because i can't !
<PoeticJaffaCake> well, hd1,0 - hd1,9 don't work from the grub menu
<dthacker> yes, there is a gutsy package for it.
<etfb> kub^: http://iptraf.seul.org/about.html
<Jeroi> PoeticJaffaCake edit that
<Jeroi> you need to make it hd0,0
<Jeroi> and hd0,9
<kub^> ok dling now thanks guys :)
<PoeticJaffaCake> hd0,0 is the linux system Jeroi
<Jeroi> this is because I believe you have ide disk?
<Jeroi> and sata disk?
<PoeticJaffaCake> sata disks
<Jeroi> only sata disks?
<PoeticJaffaCake> yes Jeroi, linux is on one, vista on the other
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> then 0,0 is your linux?
<PoeticJaffaCake> yes
<Jeroi> and 1,0 is your windows?
<PoeticJaffaCake> acording to the grub map, yes
<_Angelus_> guys
<Jeroi> so why you are trying 0,9?
<Jeroi> no 1.9
<_Angelus_> somebody can give me the guide how to enable compositing on a geforce on kubuntu?
<Jeroi> why 1,9?
<PoeticJaffaCake> i was trying hd1,0 up to hd1,9 as none have worked
<Jeroi> _Angelus_ type nvidia-settings
<PoeticJaffaCake> with hd1,0 I get an invalid device error
<Jeroi> PoeticJaffaCake, use tesdisk
<Jeroi> becuase windows did put its startup into 1.0
<PoeticJaffaCake> so,what do I
<PoeticJaffaCake> do?
<Jeroi> and when you installed your linux it may be the reason that linux but grup on 0,0
<Jeroi> altho linux should of put grub into 1,0
<etfb> !compiz | _Angelus_ (not sure if this is what you mean, but...)
<ubotu> _Angelus_ (not sure if this is what you mean, but...): Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kub^> seems iptraf doesnt show what application is generating the traffic, if i have the port a connection is using how would i then find out the process that is using it?
<Jeroi> testdisk
<Jeroi> try that utility
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, brb
<Jeroi> check if it finds your ntfc partition with windows installed
<_Angelus_> no its not what i want etfb
<Jeroi> if mnot make a deep search
<Jeroi> but do it in your onw risk
<_Angelus_> is there a way to get the latest drivers of nvidia in kubuntu?
<etfb> _Angelus_: Sorry about that.
<_Angelus_> np etfb :)
<PoeticJaffaCake> it picks up the ntfs system
<Jeroi> Altho I dont have any exp on installing linux and windows into separate disks, but I have exp in installing them into different partitions on same sata disk when system is using ide disk as primary disk
<Jeroi> so I believe that when installing windows and linux
<Jeroi> You need to make decicion which one is the primary disk
<Jeroi> 1. install windows into primary disk
<Jeroi> 2. install linux into secundary disk, and make the installer install grub into primary disk that is hd0,0
<brecht> hi all
<brecht> anyone into multiseating?
<skole> Hi there. Do somone know how to get mp3 players to work with kubuntu?
<Jeroi> open amarok
<dthacker> !mp3 | skole
<ubotu> skole: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jeroi> then select mp3 file, open or drag it
<Jeroi> then amarok installas mp3 support on its own
<PoeticJaffaCake> so i can'tadd an entry to grub Jeroi?  I'm not 100% with linux and grub as you can tell, I'm not sure if I would know how to do what you just said
<tuxick> lo
<brecht> nobody familiar with multiseating in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<skole> My player does not mount. When I put it in the USB
<tuxick> adept keeps throwing *vague* errors that turn out to mean some packages haven't been configured yet, is there some switch to make it handle that stuff a bit better, or that some need configuring at all?
<LeMouchoir> hello, is-it possible to add, in the KIOSlave audiocd:/ in konqueror, the flac format ?
<brecht> anyone into "multiseating" ???
<_Angelus_> is there a way to get the latest drivers of nvidia in kubuntu?
<mot_> anybody know of any media players that will play the 360 degree panoramic .mov files?
<Jeroi> !nvidia | _Angelus_
<ubotu> _Angelus_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Angelus_> i have them installed...
<_Angelus_> i said tha latest..
<Jeroi> dl nvidia binray latest
<Jeroi> close your x
<PoeticJaffaCake> well, i'm needing to boot into vista, looks like its goodbye to kubuntu, shame
<Jeroi> run that binary driver update
<PoeticJaffaCake> thanks for the help anyways guys
<Jeroi> withs is installsomething.sh I believin in nvidia
<Jeroi> then edit your xorg
<Jeroi> and off you go
<Jeroi> but it is more easier to install the driver what comes with kubuntu restricted drivers
<Jeroi> and where do you need the lates driver?
<Jeroi> PoeticJaffaCake why?
<bazhang> PoeticJaffaCake: grub problems?
<Jeroi> yes he has
<bazhang> hmm
<PoeticJaffaCake> yes, can't get vista into the grub menu
<Jeroi> hes windows disk is violated
<Jeroi> it says system erorr or something
<bazhang> windows, violated, makes sense
<Jeroi> when he trys to boot hes windows
<Jeroi> hes problem is:
<PoeticJaffaCake> grub never picked up vista when I installed kubuntu
<Jeroi> 1. installed linux int primary sata
<bazhang> PoeticJaffaCake: two different hard drives or one hard drive dual boot
<Jeroi> 2. installed vista into secundary sata and windows install its startup thingy into secundary sata
<skole> I've got a Philips mp3 player. It will not maunt on my computer. Philips states that I need Windows to make it work, but I am not ready to give up. Do anybody know what to do?
<Jeroi> was it that way?
<Jeroi> oh?
<Jeroi> how did you install them?
<bazhang> skole: using amarok?
<Jeroi> is windows in disk0 or disk1?
<PoeticJaffaCake> no, vista was already installed, I installed linux second, linux is showing as hd0, vista disk as hd1
<Jeroi> there is your problem
<skole> yes I am using amarok. But when I am conecting the player to my computer, nothing happens
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, how doI fix it :P
<Jeroi> you shud have been installing windows into hd0
<Jeroi> not into hd1
<bazhang> skole: do you open amarok first? then insert the device? Is the device recognized in any way?
<PoeticJaffaCake> is there a work around?
<Jeroi> as now your linux installer installed grub into hd0
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> load your boot up decicions on bios
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok
<Jeroi> boot into hd1
<Jeroi> you can hity your f2 for bios
<skole> no it is not recognized. The player starts to charge though.
<Jeroi> f8 I bielev is bootup options
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, im doing that now
<Jeroi> boot your pc into disk2
<bazhang> skole: other questions I asked? what about those
<Jeroi> or into that disk which have vista
<skole> Oh have not tryed that. Doing it now
<Jeroi> PoeticJaffaCake easiest way is to make new linux install
<bazhang> skole: you want help? work with me :}
<Jeroi> open your hardware
<Jeroi> make windows diks into sata1
<Jeroi> anf make linux disk into sata2
<Jeroi> so that windows disk is primary
<Jeroi> then it boots only your windows
<Jeroi> grub is never loaded
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, I get 'Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media inselected Boot device and press a key
<skole> hehe, no it did not work. Nothing happens when I put it in the usb
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> select proper boot device
<PoeticJaffaCake> thats whats coming up from the windows disk, looks like windows bootloader has gone
<Jeroi> really?
<PoeticJaffaCake> the disk won't boot
<Jeroi> funny
<bazhang> skole: what make and  model of device
<Jeroi> your ntfs disk is wrecked
<Jeroi> that same thing happened to me also
<Jeroi> I lost everything on ntfs disk
<bazhang> PoeticJaffaCake: you have ntfs-3g on there?
<skole> It is a philips SA6045 mp3 player.
<Jeroi> as windows recover installs new windows
<PoeticJaffaCake> i can access all data on the ntfs disk from kubuntu, so the disk is working
<Jeroi> deletes all the things in it
<bazhang> skole: just a moment, googling..
<Jeroi> PoeticJaffaCake ok
<Jeroi> then it is not wrecked
<PoeticJaffaCake> i think its just the windows bootloader that has gone
<Jeroi> noramlly yes
<Jeroi> grup installs itself as replacing boot loader
<PoeticJaffaCake> maybe I should try the supergrub disk?
<Jeroi> PoeticJaffaCake just intalll grub again
<Jeroi> you have to install grub into disk 1,0
<Jeroi> hd1,0
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, i'll try, brb
<Jeroi> your kubuntu installed grub into hd0,0
<bazhang> skole: what about mtp-detect in the konsole does that find it
<Jeroi> and now windows dosent work
<bazhang> Jeroi: might it be an issue with the mbr being on one disk and grub on the other?
<skole> I have not tryed that. What to do?
<Jeroi> yes maybe
<bazhang> skole: open up the konsole and type mtp-detect with the device plugged in
<Jeroi> bazhang the issue is there because kubuntu installas grub default to hd0,0
<Jeroi> it thinks like primary boting partitions is always in there
<Jeroi> but now windows is in hd1,0
<bazhang> Jeroi: so the mbr is on his windows disk and grub in on the kubuntu disk?
<Jeroi> yes
<skole> No Devices have been found...
<PoeticJaffaCake> lol, so I reinstall grub, how do I go about that?
<bazhang> skole what about lsusb --you may need to plug it in and pull it out a couple of times and repeat the command--make sure it does not mount (icon on desktop) before you do this
<skole> what is Isusb?
<bazhang> skole: something to type in the konsole to see usb devices
<Dr_willis> L S usb - List usb devices..
<ubuntu> hello world !
<berkes> my sound stopped working suddenly, any hints where to start debugging? The speakers and wires are fine.
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<skole> command not found
<berkes> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> the command is 'lsusb' with an L as in Lamma :)
<bazhang> skole: you still there? lsusb results find that device?
<skole> Hey that was better. Comes up in bus 005
<skole> With a ID no
<bazhang> okay.. making progress
<bazhang> skole: is there an icon on the desktop?
<skole> no it is not
 * PoeticJaffaCake tears his hair out lol
<skole> bazhang: This is what it sayes after lsusb: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 047:084e Philips
<Jeroi> PoeticJaffaCake
<Jeroi> like I said
<Jeroi> install grub again
<Jeroi> or install linux again like this:
<Jeroi> 1. open your computer hardware
<misticwarrior> hey what's up ?
<Jeroi> 2. change sata1 cable into sata2 and sata2 into sata1
<Jeroi> 3. boot with linuxlive
<misticwarrior> I have a problem with a new printer : Canon PIXMA MP600R -> I cannot install it on my kubuntu gutsy :S
<Dr_willis> There are sata1 and 2 cables? Hmm  never noticed them
<Jeroi> 4. install linux now into sda2 or what it is hd1 now I belive
 * Dr_willis runs and hides from Canon Printers and Linux.. expicially the Pixma ones.. :)
<Daemon--> anyone know if the registered information ripe holds for IPs has to propagate like domains or does programs genrally pull the info direct from ripe?
<solz> salve a tutti qualcuno mi puo' dare un canale di knoppix?
<Jeroi> 5. formate old linux partition
<Dr_willis> misticwarrior,  check cups.org to see how wellsupported it is.. Some of the canon pixima are only supported with that comercial printer driver package.
<Jeroi> 6. install grub into hd0,0 now
<Jeroi> and then your grub works
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, installing grub again seems more sensible, which should I use?Grub legacy or Grub 2?
<Jeroi> I cant help with you
<Jeroi> maybe someone else
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok,thank you for your time Jeroi :)
<solz> knoppix????
<misticwarrior> Dr_willis: ok thx.. what some fucking commercial printer driver package ? It's scandalous :D
<Dr_willis> misticwarrior,  the comercial ones that basicially pays for the nice FREE ones we get from cups.org :)
<Dr_willis> it used to be the new/odd printers cost $$ for the drivers,, then later they get moved to the free drivers.
<Dr_willis> Lets just say that You are lucky that the comercial ones even exist.. a year ago you would of been out of luck
<fadey> Hi,everyone.I've upgraded the system today and I'm getting the following error "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-UUID/blah... does not exits while the kernel is booting
<skole> Is it a problem that the player uses NTFS file system?
<bazhang> skole: there does not seem to be a way currently to do that; perhaps not enough people have one to have posted on the forums--here is a thread you can keep an eye on though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614560
<fadey> s/exits/exists/
<skole> Will the player not work?
<misticwarrior> Dr_willis: ok... but on cups.org, where can I see if my printer is supported ?
<Jeroi> !grub | PoeticJaffaCake
<ubotu> PoeticJaffaCake: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> they got a drivers/supported printers link somewhere at the top :)
<Jeroi> and PoeticJaffaCake remember to write your fix in into that grubhowto after tou have fixed your error
<skole> Someone who know a good mp3 player to use with kubuntu and Amarok?
<Jeroi> so that next one can fix that same error if your error is not yet in that help
<misticwarrior> Dr_willis: there is no Canon driver :(
<Daemon--> anyone know if the registered information ripe holds for IPs has to propagate like domains or does programs genrally pull the info direct from ripe?
<Jeroi> my canon seems to print ok
<Jeroi> with default driver which comes with kubuntu
<solz> knoppix???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<misticwarrior> Dr_willis: turboprint powaaa :'(
<skole> Thanks bazhang... Im going to turn the player in. Im not going to bother with philips if they don't support linux.
<Dr_willis> Theres 100's of canon printers out there, :)
<Dr_willis> The Pixima line - dident even have any linux support till recently
<bazhang> skole: the cowon is the one to go for I think--watch out for the new nano's; they dont work either
<Jeroi> Is there defined howto for manifactures how they make linux direver library for their product?
<misticwarrior> Dr_willis: O_o I have made some searches, no canon driver found -.- where did you go ?
<Jeroi> I guess no
<skole> what aout Ipod?
<misticwarrior> There are a lot of HP, Epson, Lexmark etc drivers but no canon... -.-
<bazhang> skole: the newest one does not work without iTunes--a move that makes no sense--the older minis are no problem however
<Dr_willis> misticwarrior,  the front page of that turboprint page/news had mention of a lot of canon pixima printers
<skole> What? but I want a new one of course. This is hell! Si iTunes doesn't work as well?
<bazhang> skole: then back to the dark side; windows or os x, that is
<misticwarrior> Dr_willis: ho on turboprint... I know ;) I thought u were talking about cups.org :D
<skole> I do not want to give up on Kubuntu that easily
<Jeroi> skole, can you use your iTunes with wine?
<Bondro> skole: Have you tried to use gtkpod? Is not so bad, as it seems, although it's not working perfect
<Jeroi> does iTunes support by the way mac os?
 * Dr_willis perfers to take a hammer to ipods.
<Dr_willis> :)
<misticwarrior> bug O_o
<Jeroi> rofl
<Jeroi> which one was hardest thing to compile * from mac os into linux?  - typing: make
<Jeroi> I really dont know why does not apple make linux version...
<skole> Jeroi: I have not tried iTunes. I jus want to have a Mp3 player that works.
<Jeroi> ?
<Jeroi> what do you mean by that?
<Jeroi> a sofware player
<Jeroi> or protable player
<Jeroi> portable
<Jeroi> or mobile
<skole> I am talking about hardware here. Not the software
<Jeroi> so you have mp3 player protable which goes into your pocket?
<skole> Do anyone know brands that work with kubuntu?
<Jeroi> and you can listen music?
<skole> Jeroi: Yes
<Jeroi> and your problem is?
<skole> To conect it to the computer
<Jeroi> with usb?
<skole> yes
<fadey> Hi. I'm missing /dev/disk dir after kernel update today. Now kernel can't find my root partition. Could that be fixed somehow?
<Jeroi> my usb mp3 player works fine
<skole> what's the brand?
<bazhang> skole: just a moment I will get you two links
<Jeroi> just plug it into usb hole and you can browse your files
<Jeroi> pick one
<Jeroi> I have something buyd fro Gigantti
<Jeroi> it has 1gt memory
<Jeroi> I acts like usb memory
<Jeroi> same like my 2gt Kingston Datatraveler memroystick
<Jeroi> both work in kubuntu fine
<Dr_willis> would anyone mind checking out the output of 'htop' vs 'top'  - On this box Htop is alwasy saying the cpu is at 100% - top  is showing 7% , and the ram used #'s are way off in htop also.
<Dr_willis> Trying to confirm its a bug.. or is it my system being weird.
<florianr> Anyone here any idea why my network Printer allway stops printing suddenly? If I create a new printer with print again it works ....
<Jeroi> i have 120gt usb harddisk also
<bazhang> http://digg.com/linux_unix/the_PERFECT_mp3_player_for_Linux_geeks_Linux_friendly_hardware skole
<Jeroi> it works fine
<llutz> Dr_willis: no real difference (<2%) here
<bazhang> http://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/cowon-iaudio-7-8gb/4505-6490_7-32515729.html skole
<Dr_willis> llutz,  odd...
<Dr_willis> i was wondering if the cpu being throttled down is affecting things..
<skole> Txs again bazhang
<bazhang> skole: no worries :}
<berkes> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vit___> hola
<berkes> so, I followed all hints and intructions at !sound, but still no luck. Weird thing is that m sound worked fine untill recently.
<berkes> bad news is, that I don't know since when it stopped working.
<berkes> soundcard is detected fine, alsa seems to be running, dmesg reports nothing strange, modules are loaded correctly, so it /could/ be a failure in the hardware, disconnected plug or something
<DarkTan_> how do i configure amaroK to play my mp3'sand wma's?
<berkes> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkTan_> ok, i can't find where it's telling me to go
<bazhang> DarkTan_: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DarkTan_> how do i do that?
 * DarkTan_ has no idea what he is doing
<bazhang> DarkTan_: you prefer command line or graphical?
<DarkTan_> either way
<DarkTan_> i already have the terminal open in root user
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> DarkTan_: root user? you dont want to do that
<DarkTan_> ok
<bazhang> !root | darkt
<ubotu> darkt: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> oops
<DarkTan_> yeah sudo -i, then it asks for my password, i was told that give me root user
<bazhang> oh ok
<DarkTan_> can't find package
<bazhang> DarkTan_: open up adept and add the repositories
<DarkTan_> where do i add them?
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> I always just manually edit the sources.list file. or use that !easysource website
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<bazhang> DarkTan_: do you have adept open?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bazhang> under the adept menu is an item named 'manage repositories--you want to add the non-free ones
<DarkTan_> ok, i folowed the directions on there, is that all i need to do then?
<DarkTan_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> DarkTan_: you might also want to go to www.medibuntu.org and get the libdvdcss2 and win32codecs packages--instructions are on the site on how to do that
<bazhang> and now that you have new repos you need to get updates--fetch updates, then search for the package kubuntu-restricted-extras or install it from the command line--first update your repos list though (fetch updates or sudo apt-get update)
<DarkTan_> ok
<bazhang> heh
<DarkTan_> still doesn't find that package
<DarkTan_> ok, d/ling those two packages you told me to get
<bazhang> DarkTan_: you need to sudo apt-get update first
<DarkTan_> did that
<DarkTan_> here's my list of update d/l: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49818/
<bazhang> DarkTan_: then you did not add all the repos you needed to in adept
<DarkTan_> ok
<DarkTan_> the only onels not enabled are dapper-security and dapper-backports
<DarkTan_> should i enable those 4?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats did you read this DarkTan_?
<DarkTan_> yes, i thought i enables what i needed to
<DarkTan_> enabled*
<tycale_> Hi
<pawan_> hi
<DarkTan_> axtually that was the one that i can;t find where it want me to go
<tycale_> I've installed Kubuntu o my computer, but the wifi doesn't work. I think it doesn't find my wireless card. Can you help me ?
<DarkTan_> actually*
<DarkTan_> tycale: join the club
<bazhang> tycale_: using gutsy?
<tycale_> the last, gusty yes
<bazhang> DarkTan_: any reason not to use gutsy? older computer?
<tycale_> kubuntu 7
<DarkTan_> no, 6.06 was recommended to me as a good first
<bazhang> tycale what card
<Lutz_Ifer> hi - is there a way to deactivate / activate my laptop's touchpad without restarting X?
<tycale_> bazhang: I don't know, it's a computer hp, pavilion M*****
<bazhang> tycale_: are you on it now?
<tycale_> no
<tycale_> and yes
<tycale_> I'm on my latop
<bazhang> tycale_: any way to find out the wireless card?
<tycale_> bazhang: No, we can't see it with a command ?
<bazhang> tycale_: you are on that computer I thought you said no
<tycale_> yes, i'm on the computer bazhang
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  :-)
<tycale_> It's a HP pavilion m7560
<bazhang> tycale_: open up the konsole and type lspci and tell me the internal wireless card name and model (dont paste it here, just tell me briefly)
<tycale_> ok
<DarkTan_> where can i find libxine1-ffmpeg?
<DarkTan_> the kubuntu main FAQ tells me i need that
<tycale_> bazhang: Can't find internal wireless card =/
<BluesKaj> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ctx144k> hello all. is there a way to define in dolphin-preview of files (on the reight side) the application with that the file willbe open?
<bazhang> !info libxine1-ffmpeg dapper
<ubotu> Package libxine1-ffmpeg does not exist in dapper
<DarkTan_> but also tells me amaroK should update it for me....
<ctx144k> for exxample: i wanna open ogg-files with xmms, not via amarok
<bazhang> huh?
<tycale_> bazhang: It's dead ? =/
<BluesKaj> !info nspluginwrapper
<bazhang> DarkTan_: it wants to install something?
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> tycale_: what about lsusb
<ctx144k> and it wouldbe nice when there wouldbe a way to define that in preview too
<DarkTan_> no i went to the kubuntu main page and faq, it told me to install that and that amaroK sould ask me if i want it to do it
<DarkTan_> right nowi have an ass load of updates d/l
<DarkTan_> the adept updater just poped up and told me 192 things should be upgraded
<tycale_> nothing on usb bazhang
<bazhang> DarkTan_: you never upgraded? no wonder...
<bazhang> tycale what is the exact make and model of that computer
<DarkTan_> i never told me too
<tycale_> bazhang: I'm sorry ! I find !
<DarkTan_> 41% right now, i got some stuff to do, i see what happened after it done
<bazhang> tycale_: what is it?
<tycale_> But it's like a Ethernet controller : Atheros Communication, Inc? AR5413 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<bazhang> tycale_: does the restricted drivers manager have a listing for that or anything?
<tycale_> bazhang: yes but i think it's the ethernet and not the wifi, else Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL) is actived
<tycale_> is active
<tycale_> hum, it is with a "V" ^^
<tycale_> in use =D
<bazhang> tycale does that computer have a wireless card internally?
<tycale_> sorry for my poor english
<tycale_> yes
<bazhang> tycale_: do you have access to google?
<tycale_> bazhang: Yes, I find it : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1344843
<bazhang> can you search for the maker of that computer and see what wireless they say it is?
<bazhang> tycale_: what chipset? is that the madwifi one?
<tycale_> Atheros AR5413 Chipset ??
<Nestor> Hi all!
<bazhang> tycale_: if there is only one listing, and you are using ethernet--then that is likely not the wireless card, right?
<tycale_> uh ? I don't understand, i'm on my macbook here, and kubuntu is on another computer
<tycale_> ndiswrapper is on the live cd ?
<Nestor> May anybody help me? my smbpasswd application don't save passwords
<bazhang> tycale_: you said you were on the computer in question; cant help without access to it
<tycale_> bazhang: Yes, i'm on 2 computers :-'
<bazhang> tycale_: that is not what you said before.
<tycale_> yes, sorry
<bazhang> no way to help you then.
<tycale_> ok
<tycale_> but, i find ndiswrapper
<tycale_> it'll be ok
<tycale_> thanks
<Nestor> People, may anybody help me?
<bazhang> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Nestor> Thanx, but my samba working normally exclude one moment.  I'm have home network: Kubuntu 7.10 computer, Mandriva 2008 and Windows XP Home SP2 (laptop) ones. Mandriva and Windows gives access to their shared resources and can connect to other. Kubuntu computer can access to resources of other computers, but don't give access to own folders and files. It ask login/password (even if I want to be connected from itself). I adjust access by means of smbpasswd. 
<Nestor> rd in a file /etc/samba/smbpasswd is not made (a file is opened for a record!). It is command out:Quote:Old SMB password:New SMB password:Retype new SMB password:Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILUREFailed to change password for nestor If to do it through sudo, error diagnostics is not present, but also a record in the file of /etc/samba/smbpasswd is not made.
<andre> ähm kann mir zufällig jemand bei teamspeak weiterhelfen ?
<andre> hallo
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<DarkTan_> ok, finished the upgrade, re-booted, tried to install the restricted packages thing, still can't find the package so i used sudo apt-get update, here the list of thing updated: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49825/
<bazhang> andre: would you like the german channel?
<andre> yes
<andre> kubuntu.de ?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andre> #join kubuntu.de
<andre> thx
<bazhang> andre: just click on one of the links should do it
<bazhang> DarkTan_: dont really need to see that; did amarok prompt you to install something or not?
<DarkTan_> hang on, i have to remount my drive
<DarkTan_> ok, no i can't get in to admin mode in Disk and Filesystems
<Jucato> bazhang: afaik, Dapper didn't have that amarok feature/script
<DragonFly> Anyone could tell me how to make the wireless lan manager stop asking for my password ?
<sigma_123> try kwifimanager. its better for wireless
<Nestor> Can anybody help me?
<DarkTan_> and now it wants to up date more
<dthacker-laptop> Hi,  I just installed kaudiocreator on my laptop, but it wants an encoder to make oggs,  what package do I need?
<DragonFly> sigma_123: yeah i actually already tried it, but i'm looking to found how to do this since i got another few apps that asking for password
<TimS> Just a PC related question. I can have one SATA and one IDE drive can't I?
<Jucato> dthacker-laptop: oggenc? (not sure...)
<DragonFly> TimS: as long as you have both controller yes :)
<Dr_willis> TimS,  I do that all the time. :)
<TimS> Ok good :P
<Dr_willis> watch out. because some times the ide drives can be called with sdXX type names
<TimS> I have downloaded 3.5 gig to day and seriously need a new HD
<TimS> I have the IDE, but I need a SATA drive
<TimS> And I have 4 sata port on my mobo.
<TimS> Dr_willis: What power does SATA need, is it Molex?
<dthacker-laptop> Jucato: nope, that's not a package, and I'm looking for that in descriptions in adept.
 * dthacker-laptop is puzzled
<Dr_willis> TimS,  they can have the normal molex OR their own sata power conector.. DONT use both.. :)
<TimS> Okay :P
<Jucato> dthacker-laptop: vorbis-tools
<TimS> I think I have enough power cables then
<bazhang> Jucato: hi! long time no blant!
<Jucato> blont! :P
<Jucato> and I just did... 2 days ago :P
<dthacker-laptop> Jucato: hmmmm, that's installed.  I think I'll restart my login session to make sure kaudiocreator picks up all the env goodness.
<sigma_123> DragonFly: why dont u tell kwallet to remember it?
<dthacker-laptop> back later, tnx!
<DragonFly> sigma_123: i'm trying to limit the systray entries :)
<slow-motion> hi
<sigma_123> lol yeah i also try to do that. but why dont u just hide the system tray icons that u dont wana c?
<bazhang> oops s/blant/blont/ :}
 * Jucato notes that the system tray applet also has a "hidden icons" feature (not exactly like Windows, but close)
<DragonFly> sigma_123: Yeah i know but i really want to find out how the h*ll i would be able to do this i can't believe that this is that complicated
<sigma_123> its probably just that no one has tried doing that b4
<DragonFly> lol here you go i'm the first :)
<DarkTan_> w00t! amaroK is installing mp3 support right now
<DragonFly> i'll find it and when i do i'll write a tech noet for this
<sigma_123> perhaps u should submit a new feature request to kde?
<DragonFly> sigma_123: how i would go about to do that /
<sigma_123> bugs.kde.org
<sigma_123> make sure u mark it as a new feature an give as much detail as possible
<thompson42>  /msg NickServ REGISTER answer42
<bazhang> DarkTan_: nice work
<bazhang> ruh roh
<DarkTan_> w00t! it work, thx
<subrenat> hello
<sigma_123> thompson: send that to the server window
<subrenat> someone could help me?
<DarkTan_> now to see if i can play my divx movies
<subrenat> i need the assistance of someone to test my ddclient
<sigma_123> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DragonFly> subrenat: what's up ?
<DragonFly> bugs.kde.org
<DragonFly> doh sorry
<subrenat> DragonFly:  could you type: ssh -p 7733 subrenat@jean-bernard.ath.cx
<subrenat> and could you say what's you see?
<sigma_123> sorry http://bugs.kde.org
<thompson42> sigma_123: Thanks.
<subrenat> DragonFly?
<subrenat> did you do the test?
<DragonFly> subrenat: getting your key info and login
<subrenat> oki
<subrenat> thanks
<DragonFly> subrenat: no worries
<subrenat> its works!
<subrenat> i'm happy!
<DarkTan_> ok, i can't install the w32 codecs or the dvd package
<sigma_123> lol:)
<sigma_123> what error is it giving?
<DragonFly> DarkTan_: Try to use automatix if everything else fails
<sigma_123> thats some dodgy stuff!
<DarkTan_> i tired to install be right clicking the package> kubuntu package menu> install package
<DragonFly> sigma_123: what automatix ?
<DarkTan_> do i need to use the terminal?
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Dr_willis> it shouldent fail.. thers 1000000's of people that install the w32codecs and dvd playback without automatix :)
<sigma_123> downloading the packages manually an installing usually works
<DragonFly> oh i see
<DragonFly> thx ubotu
<Dr_willis> The medibuntu repo has those packages I belive also
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<DarkTan_> that's where i d/l from
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarkTan_> i could d/l the individual packages tho
<sigma_123> i didnt know u cud get them from anywhere else
<sigma_123> yeah do that.
<DarkTan_> can i add medibuntu in adept as repository?
<Dr_willis> DarkTan_,  of course you can. :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.medibuntu.org has details on that
<nosrednaekim> hey DarkTan_
<DarkTan_> do i just put in the url?
<vincent_> hi all
<Dr_willis> You go to the url and read the instructions. :)
<nosrednaekim> hey vincent_
<DarkTan_> hey nosrednaekim
<sigma_123> hi vincent
<Exploit> hi there! Can someone tell me how to open - while using gnome - a folder as root and not as normal user?
<vincent_> there are french here? I have a little question
<DragonFly> Exploit: go to console as root and type in konqueror
<sigma_123> um i think u should try #ubuntu
<vincent_> ok, thanks sigma
<sigma_123> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Exploit> is there a way to open it with icons?
<vincent_> !fr
<vincent_> ...
<sigma_123> lol beat u 2it
<Dr_willis> Exploit,  sudo THE_FILE_MANAGER, which is konqueror for kde, and nautilus for gnome.. i DONT advise using the file manager as root.. or if you do.. Close the window as soon as you are done.
<Exploit> DragonFly: I want to use the File Browser of gnome :)
<Exploit> Dr_willis:  thanks you :)
<nosrednaekim> Exploit: go to #ubuntu for help with gnome
<sigma_123> yeah thats some seriously dangerous stuff
<Dr_willis> I always just use mc in a terminal to do my root file manageing needs. :) or just the terminal
<Exploit> nosrednaekim:  okay :)
<DarkTan_> ok i think i got it
<pteague_work> anybody know of a good web panel similar to whm/cpanel for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> pteague_work,  i wonder if anyone even knows what a 'web panel' is :)
<sigma_123> there is a oss one. the name just slipped my mind.
<DarkTan_> is there a way to import my aim buddy list in to kopete?
<sigma_123> just google it. can't remember where i heard of it
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: yes, just add your AIM account
<Dr_willis> I thouhg the aim buddies lists were stored on the AIM servers.
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: they are
<Dr_willis> :)
<sigma_123> it wouldnt make sense if they weren't!
<pteague_work> Dr_willis> honestly i could care less, but apparently there are people that can't even figure out ssh & putty...
<limac> hey
<DarkTan_> i added my account, i get my groups, none of my buddies
<sigma_123> i can't wait 4 kde4:) it just has such a nice visual refresh
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: did you log in?
<limac> i was on the blender site and installed 2.45 (64-bit for linux) and then after extracting it when i run ./blender thru the compiler, it says cannot execute binary file. what should i do?
<Dr_willis> limac,  install the needed compiler packages for a start
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<limac> Dr_willis: thx didn't think about that!
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DarkTan_> yes, i logged in
<Dr_willis> or am i missreading what you said...
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_willis> blender has an compiler script called blender?
<pteague_work> Dr_willis> i remember there used to be an app that allowed you to control multiple servers & their setups via a web interface, but i can't remember the name... have any ideas?
<DarkTan_> wait, i say i'm not connected to aim now
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: well, try expanding your groups then?
<nosrednaekim> :
<Sanne> limac: can you paste the exact error message to the pastebin?
<Dr_willis> pteague_work,  i recall seeing several apps that let you run one or more commands on several machines.... i just cant rember where i saw that tutorial iat.. :)
<limac> Sanne; can u pls send me the url of pastebin/ thx
<limac> ?
<Sanne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sanne> limac: ^^
<Dr_willis> It may of been at the ubuntu tips site i hang out at..
<limac> Sanne: thx
<limac> Sanne: hold on a sec
<Sanne> :)
<DarkTan_> damnit i don't know if it getting the right password now
<limac> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49835/
<pteague_work> Dr_willis> was thinking of webmin ;)
<DarkTan_> ok i have to right pass, but it still says i'm not connected after i log in
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: no error?
<Sanne> limac: when you type 'ls' (no quotes), do you see the blender executable?
<DarkTan_> when i try to add a contact i get: "You need to be connected to be able to add contacts. Connect to the AIM network and try again."
<sigma_123> is there a easy way to share my usb internet connection (dial up) to other linux pcs on my network?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: you're not on wireless, right?
<DarkTan_> i just found the little button on the bottom of the window to oconnect
<Dr_willis> pteague_work,  I think webmin has that feature.. but i recall some other tools that let you do ssh commands and span them to several box's
<limac> Sanne: hold on lemme try :)
<Dr_willis> Im so Lagged/theISP is flakey today - i can only talk in 20 sec spurts.. then im lagged out again.. SIGH...
<DarkTan_> still have only the groups, no buddies
<pteague_work> Dr_willis> ah, not needing that... i'm trying to avoid getting stuck with fedora core & whm/cpanel for dummy administration
<limac> yeah
<limac> Sanne ^^^
<limac> in green
<Sanne> limac: what's the output of 'uname -a'
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: are you on wireless?
<DarkTan_> no
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: then kill knetowrkmanager
<DarkTan_> wireless is still fubar, but i found something on that
<DarkTan_> ho do i do that?
<limac> Sanne: Linux limac-kubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sanne> limac: and the output of: file blender
<nosrednaekim> which is in the system tray
<DarkTan_> i don't see it there
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: look for the knetworkmanager icon on the status bar..
<limac> Sanne: blender: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses s               hared libs), stripped
<nosrednaekim> ok, then run "killall knetworkmanager" from a konsole
<DarkTan_> no process killed
<Sanne> limac: aha! You seem to run a 32bit Kubuntu (i686), but downloaded a 64bit blender. Won't work :)
<ciao> hi
<ciao> what program is good for html and css development?
<limac> Sanne: ah! dumb me! thnx a lot DUDE(hopefully) ;D
<ciao> I mean IDE
<Sanne> limac: when you redownload, pay attention to the python version blender is compiled with
<limac> Sanne: sure thing ;)
<Sanne> limac: if you're on gutsy, get blender 32bit for python 2.5 (I guess) and I'm actually no dude ;)
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: odd..... I don't use kopete actually. Pidgin is far better
<limac> allright then Sanne, i'll try the 32-bit version of blender thx
<Sanne> you're welcome, limac :)
<ciao> what program is good for html and css development?
<Sanne> limac: one last thing...
<DarkTan_> pidgin?
<DarkTan_> gonna google it
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: yeah..
<adhi> how to make a kubuntu likes vista
<limac> Sanne: proceed
<nosrednaekim> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<ciao> dude it's not so bad vista...
<nosrednaekim> ;
<Sanne> limac: put the .blender folder you'll find inside the extracted blender directory to your home folder, ie: /home/limac/.blender
<limac> Sanne: will do
<limac> thx
<Sanne> limac: have fun :)
<limac> thx
<Sanne> and come to #blender
<Jucato> ooh blender....
<Jucato> one of these days....
<Sanne> Jucato: it's getting better and better :)
<limac> Sanne: i am trying to make a 30 animation movie 9action)
<DarkTan_> w00t talking forever to download
<Jucato> Sanne: I know! I've been monitoring it since late 2005. it's the force that led me to Linux and FOSS :)
<DarkTan_> i d/l the firefox tar.gz, how do i install it?
 * Jucato can't wait for Apricot and Peach to be finished :D
<DarkTan_> i direction on the site confuse me
<Sanne> Jucato: yeah, it's amazing. I'm looking forward to see you also in #blender one day :)
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: don't use that.... use the one in the repositories..
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: that goes for pidgin too..
<Sanne> limac: good luck with your animation project :)
<DarkTan_> hoe do i get them in there?
<Jucato> Sanne: hopefully... unfortunately I suck at art... but I can still dream/wish :P
<limac> Sanne; thx
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: run "sudo apt-get firefox"
<Dr_willis> DarkTan_,  why are you even messing with the tar.gz ?
<Jucato> (well I don't really "suck".. just not really good at it :P)
<DarkTan_> cause that was what they had on the site for kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Testing out  FF3 beta 2 here. :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: that snowflak pic wasn'ttoo bad!
<Dr_willis> DarkTan_,  Hmm no  you dont. :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: I wish I could say "I did it in Karbon14!" though :(
<DarkTan_> invalid operation
<Sanne> Jucato: one step at a time. I'll keep my eyes open for you then :)
<adhi> what a app for destop kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Karbon14 is awful... no documentation..
<Jucato> Sanne: thanks :)
<Sanne> :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: yeah...
<limac> Sanne; for the 32-bit one it says: ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: it has no feature to be documented!
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: lol...
<Sanne> limac: that's hopefully easy, you just need some libs. Let me find the name of the opeenal package for you
<nosrednaekim> !lol > nosrednaekim
<_mark_> Does anyone know if it would be safe to run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dpkg ?
<limac> Sanne: sure
<Jucato> Sanne: don't keep them open too long though... I usually switch interests from year to year... 2004-2005 was my year of 3D graphics and animation... but that got replaced by Linux, FOSS, KDE, and C++ :P
<_mark_> Or would that destroy my system.
<nosrednaekim> _mark_: if it failed... it very easily could ;)
<Sanne> limac: install libopenal0a
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: whats your missing feature/app in kde?
<_mark_> Okay . . .  :-(
<Jucato> _mark_: any reason you would want to do that?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: it's missing focus follows mind support
<Jucato> as well as wink to select, and double wink to open
<Sanne> Jucato: I can relate, I'm also a switcher kinda... but 3D *and* Linux stuck (so far...)
<_mark_> Jucato: Yes, every time I try to install a file, or do anything at all with apt-get, I get a message saying: "files list file for package `dpkg' is missing final newline"
<emilsedgh> Jucato: it has many missing features...
<DarkTan_> nosrednaekim: i get this on firefox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49837/
<DarkTan_> and it can't find pidgin
<Jucato> if you're on Dapper, Pidgin doesn't exist yet
<Jucato> it's still GAIM
<DarkTan_> oh
<DarkTan_> can't find that either
<_mark_> And from reading directions on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html , they say that you should, among other things, remove the offending package's info file and reinstall it - and dpkg is the offender.
<limac> Sanne; yay! blender 2.45 is running ! yay! thanks a lot
<limac> :)
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: try lower case
<DarkTan_> same error as firefix
<DarkTan_> firefox*
<nosrednaekim> and it seems the medibuntu repository messed things up... did you remove the medibuntu repository or something?
<Jucato> so many problems tonight :/
<adhi> how to change my desktop animation
<DarkTan_> i just toldme to so i did
<Jucato> _mark_: that is indeed problematic :(
<Jucato> adhi: which animation?
<DarkTan_> non firefox works
<DarkTan_> now*
<adhi> yes
<adhi> likes vist
<Jucato> O.o
<adhi> likes vistA
<Jucato> !compiz | adhi
<ubotu> adhi: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> !search gaim (dapper)
<ubotu> Found: gaim2, im-#ubuntu*, im-#kubuntu, pidgin, gtalk, im, gaim, ubotu: no, im*, jabber
<nosrednaekim> !info gaim (dapper)
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<DarkTan_> ok, giam works too
<_mark_> Jucato: Yes . . . I think it the file in question was corrupted during a hard reset of the system, which I had to execute since my computer locked up.  And I can't get into X, either . . .  :-(  ;-)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you can drop the  ( ) too
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: thanks :D
<Sanne> limac: good to hear, so have fun with blender :)
<Jucato> !info gaim edgy
<limac> Sanne: do u no why i cannot use the combo of Alt + left mouse button to rotatte in kubuntu?
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<DarkTan_> where does it install new programs?
<adhi> ok
<Sanne> limac: hold on a sec, making coffee, brb
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: in /usr/bin
<limac> Sanne: sure
<DarkTan_> ok
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: you can run them with "gaim" or "firefox" from the terminal.... or they should be in your Kmenu
<DarkTan_> linked them on the desk top
<jay1> i have a question,why does knemo spawn another instance when i use adept?
<nosrednaekim> whats knemo?
<nosrednaekim> !info knemo
<Jucato> network monitor
<ubotu> knemo: network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-1 (gutsy), package size 278 kB, installed size 1408 kB
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<andrew__> Hello?
<Jucato> yes?
<nosrednaekim> uhh oh...kdesudo problems again ?
<Sanne> limac: sometimes the window manager catches modifier keys. I think, alt is mapped to something in Kubuntu by default. I always free the alt key and use the windows key as modifier for the window manager, so the alt is free for applications.
<andrew__> Can someone help me... Never used linux before
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: whats the problem?
<jay1> it happens when i also use automatix as well
<andrew__> I can't see my ntfs hardrive
<adhi> how to install Compiz & Compiz Fusion plugins
<limac> Sanne: how do i do that?
<DreadKnight> !ntfs andrew__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs andrew__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !ntfs | andrew__
<ubotu> andrew__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DarkTan_> ok, i got homework to do, thx for all you help
<DreadKnight> andrew__: i think you need to mount your drive ;)
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: you are on gutsy 7.10... right?
<Sanne> limac: I always forget where I did that... looking right now, hold on
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: YVW :)
<adhi> how to install Compiz & Compiz Fusion plugins
<jay1> hmmm,must be a bug
<limac> Sanne: take ur time!
<andrew__> Yes i am
<Jucato> limac: System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Window Actions tab
<Jucato> Sanne: ^^^
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: system settings-> advanced tab -> disks and filesystems
<RytmenPinnen> hey, I have a tiny problem, something is using xine preventing me looking at vids but i dont know what
<Sanne> Jucato: thanks :)
<limac> Jucato: wow! thanks
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: go into system settings->sound system and mke the kde release control of the sound system immediately
<limac> Jucato Sanne: thx it's working now!
<andrew__> It gives me an error when  I say enable
<adhi> how to install Compiz & Compiz Fusion plugins
<Sanne> limac: you can also configure some key behaviour in blender itself, in it's user preferences window.
<toguro> slt je suis novice quelqu'un pourrai m'aider
<Sanne> limac: ah, cool! :)
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: are you in administrator mode?
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<andrew__> yes
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: whats the error?
<toguro> Merci
<limac> Sanne: during the installation of kubuntu why can't i migrate file between accounts?
<andrew__> The system reported: [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Sanne> limac: hmm, not sure, sorry.
<limac> Sanne: that's all right
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim: didnt work, but
<limac> thx a lot anyway
<adhi> how to get repository Compiz & Compiz Fusion plugins
<limac> see ya
<RytmenPinnen> quitting deluge did the job o.O
<jussi01> !compiz | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Sanne> you're welcome, limac
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> adhi: ^
<andrew__> The system reported: [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: wow.... never see that before. ok what you need to do is run "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab" go to the end of the last line of the file and press "enter" and save the file
<jay1> sounds like he's got whitespace in his fstab file
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: actually... pastebin that file for me
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<noaXess> does anybody have me a hint, with which program i can male a watersign on pictures.. 100 pictures.. nedd something automatically..
<andrew__> Ok
<noaXess> is there eg. a plugin for gwenview?
<Jucato> Sanne: too bad limac's gone. I just realized a way to set Win/Meta as the modifier key *only* for specific windows (like Blender only)
<vasilisa>  i just did something stupid. My cd roms arent mountiing correctly because i deleted the mount points under /media that looked like files and tries to replace them with folders to mount to, so it would look cleaner.... now its saying stuff like it cant read the dvd because i might not have permission, and K3b cant even mount it .
<andrew__> Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49842/
<Sanne> Jucato: oh, that's interesting. How is that done?
<Tonio_> tonio
<vasilisa> andrew__: Thats to me?
<Tonio_> oups...
<Jucato> Sanne: ohwait nvm... I made a boo boo :P
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: in that pastebin.... is lines 5 and 6 actually on one linein the file?
<Jucato> (it applied to all windows hahah!)
<Sanne> Jucato: haha, ok :)
<andrew__> How do I make my text go red?
<nosrednaekim> KWIN4 can do that..
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: thats just because I mention your name in it.
<nosrednaekim> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sanne> andrew__: the chat client colors text when somebody mentions your name
<andrew__> nosrednaekim 5 and six are not on one line
<vasilisa>  i just did something stupid. My cd roms arent mountiing correctly because i deleted the mount points under /media that looked like files and tries to replace them with folders to mount to, so it would look cleaner.... now its saying stuff like it cant read the dvd because i might not have permission, and K3b cant even mount it .
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: it is because the window is too small? maximize the kate window. if they are still not on the same line... i'll have to fix that..
<andrew__> nosrednaekim they still on different lines...
<vasilisa> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<vasilisa> someone help me understand that?
<vasilisa> In kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: ok... thats probably the problem... put all of those UUID lines up into the previous line.
<andrew__> nosrednaekim what are UUID lines?
<nosrednaekim> the lines that begin with UUID ;)
<nosrednaekim> put them up to the previous line...
<andrew__> nosrednaekim ah ok
<nosrednaekim> should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49844/
<andrew__> nosrednaekim ok done that
<nosrednaekim> pastebin it...
<andrew__> ok
<andrew__> Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49845/
<nosrednaekim> erase the last line in that file
<andrew__> the blank one?
<sparr> with kvpnc, what settings do i use for a "normal" cisco vpn?  that is, one that windows xp connects to with no special configuration.
<andrew__> the blank one?
<andre> sorry i need the german kubuntu channel once again
<Sanne> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: the blank one an the last text line as well
<NickPresta> What is the corresponding driver on the nvidia website to nvidia-glx-new in the repos?
<sparr> NickPresta: apt-cache show nvidia-glx-new and check the version
<andrew__> nosrednaekim Ok done: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49847/
<NickPresta> sparr, yeah, I see '100.14.19' in the repos. When I check the Nvidia archives, I see that was released on Sept. 21, 2007. The latest driver is 169.07, released a few days ago. Is the version in the repos 1 version behind the official version?
<sigma> does anyone here know how to share the internet connection if im using a usb modem? i have the internet working on my pc, just can't share it. i want to share it to another linux pc
<sigma> it probably is, dont think it can be updated very quickly
<Sanne> NickPresta: the *ubuntus generally won't get version updates during their lifetime, only for bugfixes and security.
<sparr> NickPresta: sometimes.  probably.
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: ok... reboot
<andrew__> ok
<NickPresta> sparr, hmm, okay. I suppose I will have to use the driver from the website then. Thanks.
<sigma> Sanne: but shouldn't they put the updated one in the backports?
<Sanne> sigma: maybe, I don't know.
<WaltzingAlong> no
<sigma> NickPresta: did u check in the gutsy-backports?
<nico_> /echo $me
<sparr> NickPresta: with debian theres the module-assistant method, dunno if ubuntu has that
<BluesKaj> sparr yes , I have used it in the past installing fglrx drivers
<BluesKaj> not intenionally of course...was a tutorial :)
<BluesKaj> not intentionally
<NickPresta> sparr, I just enabled the backports repo and pinned the packages so they are set to 'manual' install. Let me check to see if they have an updated driver
 * LimCore is amazed by size of ubuntu failure to provide fonts that doesn't suck
<jpatrick> LimCore: they look pretty good to me
<Arwen> hmm? what's wrong with the default ones?
<ardchoille> LimCore: They are nice IMHO
<Arwen> there is a lack of good serif fonts, but who uses those?
<LimCore> they fail to support  ó ż ź (polish) and some german glyphs
<maybeway36> go in adept and install "ttf-anything"
<LimCore> they show a rectange [] instead ó ż ź (polish) and some german glyphs
<BluesKaj> eye candy is important to some , especially former windows users
<maybeway36> ttf-whatever
<LimCore> bitstream *  lack latin-2 glyphs,
<maybeway36> there has to be some polish-supproting font inthere somewhere
<LimCore> dejavu sans is incredible thin
<maybeway36> try dejavu
<LimCore> and nombus looks strange
<Arwen> you could use Microsoft fonts
<maybeway36> its like bitstream but with better international support
<LimCore> onlye one not so terrible is dejavu serrif, but it is serrif
<maybeway36> otherwise dejavu = bitstream
<LimCore> maybeway36: on my system dejavu sans i gayified
<maybeway36> and there is always liberation fonts you could try
<LimCore> * is
<LimCore> that is,  it is 0.5 pixels bold (thin), so it is always gray (anti alias)
<maybeway36> weird
<maybeway36> i posted my ttf-liberation pacjage here https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/176215
<DarkTan_> ok, how do i make my digi cam work?
<LimCore> maybeway36: looking
<Arwen> DarkTan_, a digital camera or digikam?
<DarkTan_> digital camera
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: Which make/model?
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: that was fast homework ;)
<DarkTan_> bah
<DarkTan_> i messed around with my wireless card to
<DarkTan_> i was able to enable it, but can't pick up my network
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: try out ndiswrapper...
<maybeway36> i had to put my ESSID and WEP key in /etc/network/interfaces
<nosrednaekim> !nsdiswrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsdiswrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maybeway36> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras
<DarkTan_> yay, mine's not on the list
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: Doesn't mean it isn't supported, which make/model.
<DarkTan_> photosmart m525
<DarkTan_> HP
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: It's in the list of supported cams.
<nosrednaekim> HP  things should work... they are usually pretty good about linux upport
<DarkTan_> well i reconizes the cam, but i can't get the pictures
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: alt+f2, Peripherals > Digital Camera > click the camera and add it
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: sorry, alt+f2 type in kcontrol
<ardchoille> I don't know where that is in system settings
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: using which program?
<DarkTan_> konquer
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: use digikam.
<DarkTan_> ok
<ardchoille> the digikam app rocks
<DarkTan_> where is it?
<nosrednaekim> konqueror sometimes has problems with the camera protocol... and is alot slower even when it does work.
<Arwen> meh, digikam's missing a filename filter
<nosrednaekim> graphics?
<Arwen> DarkTan_, under graphics
 * nosrednaekim is not using kde3
<DarkTan_> nope
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: just try running it from an "alt+f2" run dialog...
<DarkTan_> did that, no good
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: "sudo apt-get install digkam"
<ardchoille> Where is "peripherals" in system settings?
<nosrednaekim> don't think its there...
<ardchoille> :(
<ardchoille> I'm sure gonna miss kcontrol
<DreadKnight> digikam
<DarkTan_> installing
<maybeway36> kcmshell --list?
<maybeway36> that might help
<DarkTan_> ok digikam is up and running
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: yeah <_<
<ardchoille> maybeway36: Yes, that works, but it'd be nice if system settings had it.
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: isn't apt-get nice? :)
<Arwen> oh yeah, where's kcontrol? I can't find it in any menu
<Arwen> (apt-get is deprecated too)
<DarkTan_> yes it is, i'm starting to get used to this stuff
<ardchoille> Arwen: It's not in the menus for kde3.5.8, and it's gone in kde4
<DreadKnight> what is newer than apt-get arwen?
<Arwen> aptitude
<Arwen> ardchoille, what? we have to use that incompetent system settings app?
<DreadKnight> hmm... tought it's the same thing
<maybeway36> apt-get will never go away thoguh
<usr002> Hi mates
<maybeway36> all the others depend on it i think
<ardchoille> Arwen: yes :(
<DarkTan_> ok added the cam
<usr002> can anyone help me with this
<usr002> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<DreadKnight> arwen please give some examples of using aptitude
<Arwen> DreadKnight, it is, except with mandatory repository syncing
<Arwen> aptitude install blah
<Arwen> aptitude remove blah
<llutz> DreadKnight: man aptitude
<Arwen> or just aptitude
<ardchoille> aptitude purge blah
<DreadKnight> apt-get is shorter xD
<Arwen> :-P
<Arwen> hmm, VLC keeps crashing when I call the open file dialog
<llutz> DreadKnight: then try to search with apt-get for packages (not with apt-cache) :()
<Arwen> doesn't seem to like KDE
<DarkTan_> ok, hoe do i get my pics now?
<zibrah3ed> ptitude is a very useful curses-based front end to the apt toolset.
<DarkTan_> w00t! never mind got it
<DreadKnight> ok guys thanks :) i see ^^
<andrew__> nosrednaekim hi! Thanks for your help earlier... I can see the hardrive now, but when I try to mount it is gives me this: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: it working?
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: ok... thats fairly easy to fix...
<DarkTan_> yeah, just need to find out where it put them
<DarkTan_> ok, don't need to know, just drag and drow
<sparr> how can i get the gnome network manager applet (nm-applet) to show up in my kde panel or system tray?
<DarkTan_> drop*
<DarkTan_> this thing rox
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: go into system settings->advanced->disks and filesystems
<andrew__> ya?
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: select your windows partition and click "modify"
<nosrednaekim> change the mount permissions to "all users"
<nosrednaekim> sparr: should should be able to just run it.
<DarkTan_> ok, back to home work, i come back if i get the wireless up
<nosrednaekim> homework on christmas break?
<andrew__> theres no option to modify
<nefta> hi
<DreadKnight> did anyone managed to upgrade to kde4 recently? the packages where broken a few days ago
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: then press "new" with that partition selected
<sparr> nosrednaekim: when i run it i get nothing.  if i have a gnome-panel open i see it there, but nothing in kicker
<andrew__> Ok done
<andre> need help plz i want to change with kwrite a txt file but i havent the permission can anybody help me plz
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: now click modify, and you're going to need to change something..
<sparr> anderson_: kdesu kwrite file.txt
<sparr> andre: ^^
<nefta> how can I look for another channels or rooms??
<andrew__> ok
<sparr> nefta: what client?  /list works everywhere, but its not the best
<jussi01> !irc | nefta
<ubotu> nefta: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: what do you have as the mount point?
<nefta> whoops
<spykedtomato> hey all
<spykedtomato> anyone here familliar with gtkpod?
<andrew__> This: <mount point>
<andrew__> andrew_ hi
<spykedtomato> <-- gtkpod n00b, and today google is NOT my friend ;)
<nefta> could somebody show me the link to get into any argentina´s channel?
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: change it to "/mount/windows"
<andrew__> OK
<andrew__> done
<nosrednaekim> make the "type" ntfs
<nosrednaekim> check "enable at startup"
<andrew__> done
<nosrednaekim> change "mount permission" to "any user may mount unmount"
<nosrednaekim> hit ok.. and "enable" it.
<andrew__> done
<nosrednaekim> ok... go to /media/windows in konqueror
<andrew__> when I press ok it gives me this: /mount/windows
<andrew__> The mountpoint '/mount/windows' does not exist. You will not be able to enable it until it is created.\
<andrew__> Should I create the mountpoint?
<nosrednaekim> yes.. create it
<nefta> could somebody show me the link to get into any argentina´s channel?
<nosrednaekim> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !argentina
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about argentina - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> its #kubuntu-countrycode
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> #ubuntu
<hydrogen> if there is one
<andrew__> An error occurred while enabling <mount point>.
<andrew__> The system reported: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<andrew__> FUSE mount point creation failed
<andrew__> Unmounting /dev/sda1 ()
<spykedtomato> anyone familliar with gtkpod? I'm trying to figure out how to sync the master playlist from a folder and INCLUDE all subfolders - but I'm snagged...
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: try it again...
<nosrednaekim> if it fails again... reboot (which is the simplest way to fix that)
<andrew__> When I try enable it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49853/
<ciao> what's the equivalent of visual web developer in linux?
<andrew__> When I try enable it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49853/
<nosrednaekim> ciao: nvu
<Jucato> nvu is no longer maintained. it's succeeded by kompozer now
<ciao> ok nvu is the name of the ide?
<jussi01> !kompozer
<ubotu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: does it still show <mount point> as the location that it will be mounted to?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I just installed kubuntu server 7.10, and when I try to apt-get packages it searches for the cd-rom.  I tried commenting out the cd-rom line, but if I try again, it says that it can't find any of the packages that I try to get.  Any suggestions?
<andrew__> ok
<ciao> can you creat css with kompozer ?
<jussi01> ciao: yes
<ciao> yeaaaaaaaaah cool thx
<nosrednaekim> dorkface: run "sudo apt-get update"
<ciao> I'll get it
<andrew__> nosrednaekim yes it does still show that
<jussi01> ciao: quanta isnt that bad either
<jussi01> !info quanta | ciao
<dorkface> ah ok, something happened with my connection. thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: modify it again and change it to /media/windows
<ubotu> ciao: quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2385 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<andrew__> Cool It Worked!!!
<ciao> quanta or kompozer? or should I try them both?
<andrew__> Thanks!!! Can I ask you one more thing?
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: sweet :D
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: go ahead
<andrew__> How do I enable my cdrom?
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: what happens when you pop in a CD?
<andrew__> Ah it seems to work
<nosrednaekim> XD
<andrew__> How do you know all this?
<nosrednaekim> been using linux for 5 years.... you learn things :D
<andrew__> WOW!
<andrew__> It's amazing
<nosrednaekim> yeah, once you have all of the hardware problems sorted out.
<andrew__> How do you change the refresh rate to 60hz?
<maybeway36> i would look in /etc/X11/xorg.ci\onf
<maybeway36> */etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TimS> I've just turned my PC on, but I cant access Localhost, how can I check the status of my Apache server?
<dorkface> What would be the best point-to-point file transfer protocol in terms of minimal overhead?  rsync?
<ardchoille> TimS: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: is the refresh rate bothering you?
<andrew__> well I can only set it to 50 or 51, but in windows I had it at 60
<TimS> ardchoille:  * Usage: /etc/init.d/apache2 {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload|start-htcacheclean|stop-htcacheclean}
<TimS> Ill see if it starts :P
<TimS> Ah, it doesn't.
<ardchoille> TimS: Ah, no status? Thanks for the heads up.
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: but is the refresh rate bothering you? usually X detects the best refresh rate.
<andrew__> I see, no it's not really, but I don't like the fonts
<bmk789_> anyone using a 2.6.24 kernel on 64bit?
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: change them ;)
<nosrednaekim> bmk789_: that would be for #ubuntu +1
<andrew__> How?
<andrew__> Oh nevermind got it
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: haveta go... have fun :D
<andrew__> byebye
<spykedtomato> In gtkpod I'm trying to figure out how to sync the master playlist from a folder and INCLUDE all subfolders - but can't figure it out - when I sync it only syncs the files in the main dir and not the subfolders... I'm using gtkpod 0.99.10 on kubuntu gutsy with libgpod 0.6.0 with my iPod Classic 160Gb
<chato> wenas
<LOGAN> where are installed apps in life mode stored and how can I browse to them
<konrad> An Amarok-script wants me to install pygtk. aptitude search pygtk gives no results. Anyone knows what it is called?
<fdoving> konrad: python-gtk
<Tonren> When I go to System Settings and change "GTK Style" to "Use another style: [Qt]" under Appearance, my changes aren't saved.  I click Apply, close the window, then go back to the same window and "Use my KDE style in GTK applications" is selected again.
<konrad> fdoving: python-gtk doesn't exist. python-gtk2 already installed. Installed python-gtk-1.2 as well but the script still complains
<nikolaj> Amarok triggered install of mp3 support and after it it asks to restart amarok, but then i still can't play mp3 files and it still triggers the mp3 support install
<fdoving> konrad: might need the -dev packages, python-gtk2-dev maybe?
<konrad> Worth a try
<nikolaj> Now how can i enable mp3 support. Totem plays mp3 files nicely. Is there something I have to activate inside amarok, which amarok forgot to set automatically?
<konrad> Didn't work either unfortunately. Oh, well. Will try to figure that out later. Have to go afk
<konrad> Thanks anyway
<fdoving> konrad: might want to try #amarok then
<white_eagle> does anyone of you own a ps3?
<david__> can anyone help a newb with ndiswrapper
<ardchoille> !ndiswrapper
<jussi01> david__: have you followed the guide?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<david__> tried to
<jussi01> david__: is it for broadcom?
<david__> no wmp54g
<david__> linksys
<david__> everythings installed but windows drivers
<david__> couldnt figure out how to get cabextract
<Sanne> david__: install package cabextract ;)
<david__> how di i do that
<david__> im very new to linux
<Arwen> david__, apt-get install cabextract
<david__> ty
<ardchoille> david__: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<Arwen> !apt | david__ for future reference
<ubotu> david__ for future reference: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Sanne> david__: if you're new, you might find this info helpful also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<david__> couldnt find pkg cabextract
<Arwen> oh yeah, you need to enable the universe repository, see Sanne's link
<usr002> hi !!! again
<ardchoille> david__: Which version of kubuntu are you using?
<usr002> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<usr002> i-m geting this error
<david__> 7.10
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<usr002> when mounting my external hdd
<ardchoille> david__: Then universe should have been enabled by default
<Drk_Guy> I have a question
<Dr_willis> Its amazing the # of times i see someone asking about that a week usr002 .. i "THINK" the fix is put a proper fstab entry for your drive.
<Drk_Guy> Why there is no torrent for the Cd releases?
<Dr_willis> Drk_Guy,  ive seen torrents for all the cd images.
<Arwen> same here
<Drk_Guy> Where?
<Drk_Guy> I can't see em on the official site
<Drk_Guy> http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php
<Dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Arwen> http://ubuntu.eriders.ge/releases/kubuntu/gutsy/ <-- scroll down
<Arwen> or any mirror really
<Drk_Guy> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/
<Drk_Guy> *dvd*
<Drk_Guy> I want a cd
<Drk_Guy> *cd*
<ardchoille> Drk_Guy: Click on the CD link, choose a mirror and then look for a .torrent
<Arwen> Drk_Guy, did you even read my post?
<Dr_willis> My Fave Torrent site for Ubuntu ---> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Drk_Guy> Arwen: Where?
<Arwen> [14:35] <Arwen> http://ubuntu.eriders.ge/releases/kubuntu/gutsy/ <-- scroll down
<Drk_Guy> It's a lot of time since i left the ubuntu comunity
<Drk_Guy> And i want to go back
<Arwen> there's a bunch of file links at the bottom, look for the one that ends in .torrent
<Arwen> they're all CDs
<Dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ shows the # of leechers and so forth. - not a lot of people shareing torrents at this time it seems.
<Drk_Guy> Got the torrent, thx to Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> May be faster to use the ftp sites
<Drk_Guy> Ftp sucks
<Drk_Guy> So slow
<Dr_willis> Drk_Guy,  i have to disagree...
 * jussi01 gets > 600kbs from the direct download...
<Dr_willis> it all depends..
<trappist> erm, ftp isn't any slower than http
<Arwen> the mirrors are faster than my connection, so meh
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> I prefer torrent
<Arwen> 160 seeds to 20 peers on the desktop ISO
<Drk_Guy> Than http/ftp
<trappist> if anything it has less application layer overhead, and should be faster
<Dr_willis> I got very good speeds on the torrents when the disks were first released. -  Proberly wont be near as fast now.
<Arwen> Drk_Guy, since you're too lazy to read what I say, http://ubuntu.eriders.ge/releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dr_willis> Of course when ya have 6000+ seeds. :)
<ardchoille> !coc | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Drk_Guy> Got it Arwen
<david__> still needing help installing drivers in ndiswrapper
<aszxc> hi
<aszxc> how can i print the name of CD ?
<Drk_Guy> Dr_willis: I still prefer Torrent because there is lesser chance for the server to hang up
<ardchoille> david__: Were you able to install cabextract?
<david__> no
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Arwen> aszxc, as in the volume label?
<Drk_Guy> Same wait time as for Drift City
<Drk_Guy> lol
<aszxc> Arwen yes
<aszxc> Arwen i can't see it anywhere
<Drk_Guy> Kde rocks Gnome
<Drk_Guy> :P
<ardchoille> david__: Did you enable universe?
<aszxc> Arwen best to print it via command line
<david__> is it in a certain directory
<ardchoille> !repo | david__
<ubotu> david__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<david__> probably not i am completely new to linux
<ardchoille> david__: Good information there about how the repos work
<Arwen> aszxc, hmm, can't find it off the top of my head, I'll see if I can get back to you in a few minutes
<Drk_Guy> Silly question here!
<Drk_Guy> Does kubuntu comes with Gtk+?
<david__> repos?
<aszxc> Arwen thnx
<aszxc> Arwen i will wait
<ardchoille> david__: yes, read that page that ubotu posted to you
<jussi01> !nickspam > praisemachine
<Drk_Guy> xD
<Dr_willis> Drk_Guy,  you can easially install gnome and other gtk+ relat4ed apps
<Drk_Guy> Dr_willis: So i doesn't come with it by default?
<Dr_willis> Drk_Guy,  No idea. Never noticed.. never cared.. :) if i instgall an app that needs it.. it will get installed auto-magicially.
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Debian/Ubuntu magic
<Dr_willis> of course its sprt of pointless to have it installed if nothing is using it.
<Drk_Guy> Then i'll have to reuse my ownly created Lexmark script
<Drk_Guy> :D
<aszxc> Arwen i just found it in the 'dmesg' output
<Arwen> alternatively, you can use the volname command, aszxc
<Arwen> as in volname /dev/cdrom
<Drk_Guy> I really miss the easiness of use of Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> But as i really don't like gnome
<Drk_Guy> I chose kubuntu
<Arwen> heh
 * Arwen always wanted to try Gentoo, but not having a Core 2 Duo @ 3.4 GHz kind of killed that
<Drk_Guy> Cool
<Drk_Guy> lol
<aszxc> Arwen cool, thnx
<aszxc> bye
<aszxc> :)
 * Drk_Guy has passed troughout Debian, Knoppix, DSL, Puppylinux, Backtrack, Fedora and Slackware
<Drk_Guy> But /me chooses to get back to Ubuntu
<Arwen> I've used an old version of slackware and DSL, but the only thing I've tried seriously is K/ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> The distro that i used the most was Debian
<Arwen> can't beat the 1 CD installer :-\
<Drk_Guy> Ubuntu's mum
<Drk_Guy> No?
<Drk_Guy> It's too easy
<Drk_Guy> I prefer the GUI method
 * Arwen doesn't like Debian's release cycle. It's glacial.
 * Drk_Guy really think Debian is too stable
<Drk_Guy> And Ubuntu is too Edgy
<Drk_Guy> xD
<Arwen> speaking of that, framebuffer consoles are broken in 7.10 :-\
<Arwen> lame
<Drk_Guy> Huh?
<Drk_Guy> Anyway, i can beat that
<Drk_Guy> I'm used to the txt only boot-up
<jussi01> !oftopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oftopic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arwen> jussi01, take a tea break or something, nobody's asking questions.
<Drk_Guy> jussi01: If no one is asking anything, we can make lil offtopic stuff
<Drk_Guy> Arwen: Your host-name reveals your wikipedia-staff
<Drk_Guy> Cool
<Drk_Guy> O.O
<Arwen> no, not really
<Drk_Guy> No?
<Arwen> They give away the hostmasks :-P
<Arwen> just ask
<Dr_willis> can i get a hostmask that says "DrOfLove" ? :)
<Drk_Guy> They gave me a rare hostname
<Drk_Guy> a random one
<Arwen> heh
 * Drk_Guy chillz to Gorillaz - El Mañana / Kids with Gunz
<ardchoille> Hostmask requests should be directed to a freenode staffer
 * Dr_willis performs a Z-botomy on Drk_Guy 
<Drk_Guy> So you just chose that stuff?
<Arwen> say, is there a way to get a now-playing script for Konversation?
<jussi01> Arwen: /media
 * Drk_Guy performs a tux-throw at Dr_willis
<Arwen> jussi01, thanks a thousand
 * Dr_willis Jamms to Pat Boone - In a Metal Mood.mp3
<jussi01> Arwen: :)
<Drk_Guy>  /media works all times
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * Arwen is listening to The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny by Lemon Demon on The Ultimate Showdown [Amarok]
<Arwen> yep, it works
 * Drk_Guy killz you to Gorillaz - Every Planet we Reach is Dead
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> Dudes, what do you prefer?
<Drk_Guy> K or G?
<NickPresta> Is it really that hard to type '/join #kubuntu-offtopic'? You can chat all you want in there.
<Drk_Guy> Chill down NickPresta
<Drk_Guy> Take it easy
<Drk_Guy> No one's asking
<Arwen> what's the big deal? if we weren't talking, the channel'd be quiet
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<NickPresta> Drk_Guy, I am chill. This is a support channel. It's meant for support as per the /topic.
<Drk_Guy> NickPresta: Are you trying to make a kludge?
<sourcemaker> Yeah... I am asking... again... *g* Are ther kernel profs here?
<ardchoille> Channel rules are there for a reason and should be followed regardless of current channel traffic.
<Arwen> and if anything, silence turns away newcomers more than offtopic chat
<Drk_Guy> NickPresta: Just chill down, and wait for sum1 to ask
<Sanne> it's a bit hard for people who are glancing at the channel window from time to time if somebody needs help... and it just offtopic chat that alerts them.
<Bruno> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz boring
<Lynoure> It's quite hard to re-rail a derailed channel. I hope it does not happen to this one.
<Drk_Guy> What are we going to do?...
<Drk_Guy> "..."
<NickPresta> Drk_Guy, you can take the chat to !ot. :)
<sourcemaker> Here is my simple question... to prevent offtopics ;-) I have compiled and install the last vanilla kernel 2.6.23.12 with nvidia support myself... how can I prevent apt to install the next kubuntu kernel release....????
<Lynoure> Does anyone know if Hardy will have direct upgrade to the next (actual) LTS version that comes after it?
<Drk_Guy> 8 h 30 m
<Drk_Guy> left
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> :(
<jussi01> !pinning | sourcemaker
 * jussi01 waits for the bot...
<NickPresta> sourcemaker, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html Check out the section on pinning.
<sourcemaker> NickPresta: Great... thanks
 * Drk_Guy read the ubotu tip
<NickPresta> sourcemaker, it's section 3.10, I believe.
<Drk_Guy> Debian is cool, but it is really late released
<Drk_Guy> Don't you think so?
<Drk_Guy> The inclusion of Compiz by default is a real cool desicion
<jussi01> Drk_Guy: please take the offtopic to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Drk_Guy> *desition
<Drk_Guy> F...
<vasilisa> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vasilisa> Am i to understand that it is now illegal to have software that can play dvds on linux?
<Drk_Guy> Wt?!!!
<stdin> depends where you are
<vasilisa> America
<Drk_Guy> Ah
 * Drk_Guy chillz
<Drk_Guy> Colombia's tech trules SUCK
<stdin> then it may be (IANAL)
<Lynoure> Drk_Guy: if you want my opinion on Debian and Kubuntu, I'll gladly tell you on #kubuntu-offtopic as it's on my mind a lot currently :)
<Drk_Guy> *rules
<vasilisa> That is so fecking stupid
<vasilisa> what are they trying to do? alienate us?
<Dr_willis> vasilisa,   There are comercial dvd programs for linux.
<Drk_Guy> Commercial?
<Drk_Guy> Eeewww
<Arwen> vasilisa, it always was illegal
<Dr_willis> some disrtos (comercial ones) have  legal dvd players. :)
<stdin> you can buy the codec, yes
<vasilisa> Whats it to the DVD format guys what operating systems we play on!?
<Arwen> thank your representative
<Dr_willis> I was thinking that Dell-Ubuntu package did so.
<Dr_willis> vasilisa,  its not the dvd format.. its the encryption OF the dvd.
<Arwen> vasilisa, don't shout. It's not really relevant to the channel anyhow, but they don't want open source implementations of CSS decryption.
<vasilisa> u.u *sigh*
<vasilisa> it just really twists my ears....
<vasilisa> sorry
<Dr_willis> the css decryption - is such an interesting history/story  to read about.
<Drk_Guy> Content Scrambling System
<Arwen> incidentally, at this time, with Blu-Ray and HD-DVD out, nobody really cares if you have libdvdcss, so screw the law (not an official suggestion)
<Drk_Guy> NOT Cascaded Style Sheets
<Arwen> ^^ or cross-site-scripting
<Dr_willis> Communist Security Systems
<vasilisa> Arwen: Then by all means, inform me how to make dvds work on my computer again
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Arwen> ^^
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Dr_willis> In short.. Enable the Medibuntu repo.. install the packages needed. :)
<vasilisa> Arwen: oh, medibuntu... *looks for*
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vasilisa> thank you
<vasilisa> Ive been reading V for Vendetta, so guess what mood im in when it comes to stupid laws :D
<Arwen> (thank your congressman)
<vasilisa> Will do.
<Dr_willis> Reading? Whats this 'reading' of which you speak?
<Drk_Guy> yeah
<Drk_Guy> An OS revolution!!!!
<vasilisa> Dr_willis: Its a comic book.
<stdin> it's your choice to obey the laws of your land, but please don't "brag" about it ;)
<Dr_willis> :)
<vasilisa> I didnt say anything :3
<Drk_Guy> FFS, attack Congressman
<Drk_Guy> *FSF
<vasilisa> I envy people who live in countries that are better about these things.
<Drk_Guy> Rms must act
<vasilisa> anyway bai
<Drk_Guy> What do you think about MS-GPL?
<ardchoille> Drk_Guy: Please take off-topic chatter to another channel. Last warning.
<Drk_Guy> ardchoille: Is anyone asking up something?
<Drk_Guy> Just chill dude
<stdin> Drk_Guy: doesn't matter, you've been warned
<jussi01> Drk_Guy: as stated earlier, that really isnt the point.
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> All ops ignored
<Arwen> *sigh* bueracracy
<Drk_Guy> :)
<Drk_Guy> All *ROGUE* ops
<Drk_Guy> ...
<Drk_Guy> And we continue to wait...
<david__> if i upgrade kubuntu do i have to reinstall ndis wrapper?
<Arwen> you will need to reinstall between kernel upgrades iirc.
<Bruno> Alright Question:  I have xp installed on one hard disk.  If I install a flavor of ubuntu on a different hard disk will it change my boot partition to ubuntu's?
<Bruno> i've never tried to and I do not wish to learn the hard way
<david__> how can i upgrade 7.04 to the latest kernal version?
<Arwen> Bruno, well, as far as boot partitions go, you'll just end up with one on each disk
<Bruno> thats fine so long as i can specify the bott disk at startup
<ardchoille> david__: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arwen> david__, it's part of normal updates. You won't see a new major version unless you go to 7.10
<Bruno> the only thing i need windows for is for playing some games where opengl just won't cut it
<Arwen> Bruno, when you install, just read the text real carefully and manually partition whenever possible.
<david__> thats the one i want 7.10
<ardchoille> !upgrade | david__
<ubotu> david__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bruno> Thanks
<david__> reading comp is not to good
<[ka]killer> humm, im trying to re-configure my mouse but i forgot the location of the config file @_@
<david__> y i love this irc!
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<[ka]killer> thanks
<[ka]killer> sorry, my brain is a bit scrambled right now
<[ka]killer> been studying for SATs
<ardchoille> No problem :)
<Arwen> why would you study for the SAT?
 * Arwen scratches head
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<[ka]killer> just the random crap i dont know
<[ka]killer> for instance i fail at english
<david__> any versions of kubuntu thats support wireless without ndiswrapper?
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken.
<sourcemaker> davem_: Kubuntu Gusty does... (if you are not using wireless with a realtek chip)
<david__> i have linksys WMP54G?
<sourcemaker> david__: You can try the live-cd to test the connection... :-)
<david__> IS THAT A REALTEC CHIP?
<sourcemaker> david__: I do not know...
<david__> caps sry
<david__> k thnx
<sourcemaker> david__: I have compiled the kernel my self... because I had problems with WLAN and Realtek
<sourcemaker> david__: There are some problems in the current 2.6.23 kernel release with wlan and realtek
<[ka]killer> humm
<[ka]killer> anyone know why my tablet does not work? (its a tablet pc and it shows that its configured in the .conf file)
<NickPresta> [ka]killer, what "does not work"?
<[ka]killer> the entire thing, it does not sense the pen
<[ka]killer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49872/
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: Are the entires tablet at the bottom of /etc/X11/xorg.conf uncommented?
<[ka]killer> wait what?
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: Are you using Gutsy?
<[ka]killer> yes
<[ka]killer> i dont know what you mean by uncommented -_-
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: Look at the bottom trhee entries in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[ka]killer> i am
<[ka]killer> remove the #?
<ardchoille> Do they have a "#" at the beginning?
<[ka]killer> yes
<ardchoille> Yes, remove those and restart x
<[ka]killer> o
<[ka]killer> thanks
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: yw
<[ka]killer> should i also remove the note to Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
<ardchoille> no
<[ka]killer> k
<ardchoille> Well, you can leave it or remove it, but don't uncomment it
<[ka]killer__> humm
<[ka]killer__> that seems to have killed Xserv
<[ka]killer__> had to resort to my backup of xorg.conf
<ardchoille> [ka]killer__: restarting xorg wills kde/kdm yes
<ardchoille> s/wills/kills/
<[ka]killer__> thats new
<[ka]killer__> didnt do that in the past
<[ka]killer__> unless i was messing with the display portion of xorg.conf
<ardchoille> [ka]killer__: restarting xorg always kills kdm because kdm runs on top of xorg
<[ka]killer> sorry had to kill xchat for a second there
<[ka]killer> but when xorg restarts shouldnt kdm?
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: If you restart xorg properly, then yes, kdm should restart too. How did you restart x?
<[ka]killer> i'll deal with this later
<[ka]killer> ctrl+alt+backspace
<ardchoille> that's not the proper way to restartx
<Dr_willis> If you startefd with kdm, went to X then used alt-ctrl-BS - normally KDm restarts for me.,
<ardchoille> [ka]killer: The proper way to restart xorg is: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ardchoille> ctrl+alt+backspace is a "dirty" way of doing it, some things don't get saved.
<sourcemaker> Can I shutdown KDE... will applications are running?
<sourcemaker> while... not will
<ardchoille> sourcemaker: Sure, if you log out it do it cleanly
<Dr_willis> that will kill all the apps - of course. :)
<ricardo> #ubuntu-games
<russojt> is there a support or help channel?
<ardchoille> russojt: Help for what? This channel is for kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> !ask | russojt
<ubotu> russojt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zealot87> alright, sometimes i get reemed out for asking in wrong channels :P
<Zealot87> i cant get sound to work! :P, amarok plays just fine i just dont hear anything at all, test sounds dont work either
<Zealot87> i have an onboard audio controller (AC'97) which could be getting in the way, i cant figure out how to switch it over to my pci sound card
<ardchoille> !sound | Zealot87 have you seen this
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<ubotu> Zealot87 have you seen this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> its also possible you got one of those chipsets thats not totally supported yet. :(
<Zealot87> i've checked to see if sound is running, it is, i've tried switching from ALSA to OSS and such, no luck
<Dr_willis> use lspci to get more info on what sound chipset you got.
<Zealot87> i went into alsamixer to see if i could just adjust some things or turn them on or off and it doesnt work either
<Topsun> Zealot87: no MMs below?
<Zealot87> that seems impossible, Dr_willis, i have used it before a few years ago with ubuntu and it worked, and its an old sb audigy
<Zealot87> Topsun: I tried all sorts of combinations with MMs and mms and nothing seemed to work
<Zealot87> i really think that i just need to switch from the onboard ac to my pci ac card, but i cant figure out how to do that
<Topsun> MM = left and right channel is muted
<Zealot87> yeah, and you can unmute them and such, didnt work
<Topsun> asoundconf list
<Topsun> asoundconf set-default-card <onefromthelist>
<Zealot87> SI7012
<Zealot87> UART
<Zealot87> Audigy
<Zealot87> oooo, lemme try this :)
<Zealot87> w000t! Topsun it worked, it changed the alsamixer to the audigy, and then i just went back in and fudged some of the MMed channels and it works! thanks !
<Topsun> you are welcome
<Zealot87> i felt so alone without my computer sound :P
<Topsun> music makes life better :)
<Zealot87> definitely
<Tallen> Hi. Any pointers on getting usage of all 4GB on my PC? 'free -m' only reports 2.9GB. My BIOS info reports all 4GB. Kubuntu 7.10 (2.6.22-14-generic).
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.. You just said an Audigy sound card is an AC97?  Hmm..  You may want to double check what modules are getting loaded.
<Dr_willis> or did i missread that. :)
<sourcemaker> Tallen: what's the output... pastbin?
<Topsun> he has two cards
<Dr_willis> Ok that makes more sence. :)
<Dr_willis> i always disable the onboard befor i install.
<Tallen> sourcemaker: output of what? 'free -m' ?
<sourcemaker> Tallen: sure
<Tallen> sourcemaker: http://www.pastebin.org/13221 <- probably too much info, thought it might prove helpful.
<sourcemaker> Tallen: Have you a custom kernel or the default kernel?
<Tallen> custom kernel
<Tallen> should I move to 64-bit Kubuntu? I was hesitent to previous Firefox plugin (Flash) issues.
<qolo> yea dont go to 64 bit, simply not worth it
<hari> hello
<sourcemaker> Tallen: do you have HIGHMEM Support build in your kernel?
<BluesKaj> Tallen, i'm using 64 bit , and FF works fine , just make sure you have ia32-libs installed
<Tallen> sourcemaker: ah, <shrug> no idea. its stock kernel. GRUB switch ?
<sourcemaker> Tallen: post your .config... if you have a custom kernel
<Tallen> ah I dont have a custom kernel. No custom kernel, stock kernel.
<hari> I got some strange problem after updating to 7.10 the CD drive is being scanned endlessly and i get some "device mapper" error in my virtual consoles, can some one help me?
<Tallen> sourcemaker: so are you saying for me to get all 4GB ram visible I need a custom kernel? I was under the impression that Ubuntu enabled that option by default. Not true ?
<sourcemaker> Tallen: No... that's not required!
<sourcemaker> Tallen: Ubuntu has enabled HIGHMEM in the default configuration
<david__> anyone know how to get wireless WMP54G linksys card to weork on kubuntu 7.10?
<Tallen> sourcemaker: I figured it must in order for me to see more than 900MB of ram.
<david__> got my graphics card working woot!
<Tallen> Anyone else here running 4GB of RAM?
<david__> i wish!
<Zealot87> so i installed compiz fusion, and it lets me change the effects but none of them work...can anyone help?
<g2g591> zealot87: run compiz --replace to start compiz fusion
<david__> been trying for two days to get my wirless to work can someone plz help me!
<Zealot87> g2g591: what do i do about that silly green dot in the corner
<g2g591> zealot87: hmm never had that happen before, im not sure
<david__> been trying for two days to get my wirless to work can someone plz help me!
<jpatrick> !patience | david__
<ubotu> david__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zealot87> g2g591: it says its an adept notifier
<Lynoure> Zealot87: it sometimes shows there, Adept notifier gets overactive and wants to show you all is well. usually goes away on its own
<thomas_> Hi all !
<david__> just asking
<Zealot87> Lynoure: ok, it wouldnt let me close it though...so i moved it to an unused workspace :P
<thomas_> Can somebode assist me with KGpg and Kmail ?
<slow-motion> re
<Lynoure> Zealot87: where did you have it? usually it's just in the tray...
<thomas_> OK, I modified "hompage" floder in KGpg to one in my home directory e.g. "PGP", now I can't get it change againg to what it shout be as a hidden thing called ".gnupg" What can I do ?
<Topsun> david__: what have you investigated so far?
<david__> everything i know to do
<Topsun> then do it :)
<david__> first time linux user sry
<Topsun> have you tried searching the internet preverably the ubuntu wiki?
<david__> i dont know wat to do or i wouldnt be asking
<Lynoure> thomas_: What happens when you try to change it back?
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<david__> tried ndiswrapper dint work
 * Dr_willis is glad he dosent do wireless ...
<Dr_willis> Wireless can range from Trivial to do.. to impossible. :( dependng on the chipset
<thomas_> I tryied to modify it, but does not allow it because it's covered by "root" rights, I fully de-installed it including restart of my box
<david__> my system is detecting the network but fails to connect
<thomas_> Of course re-installation again following !
<Lynoure> thomas_: it being the setting or the directory?
<Topsun> david__:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79742.html
<sourcemaker> david__: are you using any security related encryption? WEP? WPA / WPA2?
<thomas_> I tried to fine a setting file for KGpg which may keep this link - couldn't fine one, same with Kmail because it did not detect the keys created
<david__> none
<sourcemaker> david__: MAC Filters?
<Zealot87> why do my multiple desktops always show 2 more than i have
<MS-Suse> when is kde4 gonna be included in a non live distro?
<david__> no
<sourcemaker> david__: DHCP enabled? on you wlan router? SSID visible? not visible? Static IP?
<sourcemaker> david__: which chipset?
<michael__> I have a friend who looks like has a hard drive has joined the hard drive choir in the sky.
<michael__> I have booted the pc up with my 7.10, but how to I mount his hard drive to see if I can get anything off of it
<david__> DHCP enabled dont know the chipset
<thomas_> Yes i'm pritty sure a setting or directory is invloved but what can I do ? Any idea how to continue ?
<g2g591> MS-Suse: january 11th :)
<michael__> (live cd)
<MS-Suse> lolz, michael, get off the crack
<michael__> lol
<Lynoure> thomas_: I just am trying to find _what you are doing now_
<david__> i am completely new to all of this stuff so all the lingo i dont understand
<thomas_> I'm back in a minute ! Sorry about this !
<MS-Suse> g2g591, is it gonna be alpha2 of the 8.4?
<michael__> I'm not addicted..........I can quit anytime I want.......................just.....dont want to right now
<Lynoure> thomas_: There is the physical directory, ~/.gnupg  and the setting in kgpg -> GnuPG Settings -> Home location. Which are you changing?
<g2g591> MS-Suse: i think, but, for sure, you can install rc 2 in Gutsy and Hardy alpha 1
<Zealot87> Lynoure: the multidesktops are in my try but they show too mnay
<Zealot87> in fact they show double what i have
<MS-Suse> g2g591, i tried to install it a while ago, it didnt work out for me. so im just waiting for it to be included in a distro, thanks
<thomas_> Hi, back again - I changed the settings
<michael__> hey what is "remote share (unionfs)"
<Lynoure> Zealot87: pager shows all that you have, even if you don't have anything on them...
<g2g591> MS-Suse: some time during hardy development they will make an installable kde 4 version
<michael__> what does that mean
<Zealot87> Lynoure, i just configured it to have 4 desktops, the pager shows 8, it doesnt always switch correctly too, the highlighted one varies, and the four on the bottom that i dont want only sometimes work and they shouldnt even be there!
<michael__> I get that will to access what I think is my hard drive VIA Live CD
<g2g591> michael_:it means someone is shareing a folder using unionfs
<g2g591> michael_:no its not your hard drive
<Lynoure> Zealot87: and you are not using compiz?
<michael__> oh
<michael__> how do I get to the drive?
<g2g591> michael_:double click on it?
<thomas_> What I've done in shrt: installed Kontact, arranged my account and my identities, installed KGpg, tried to imort my existing keys from my backup
<michael__> "access denied"
<Lynoure> Zealot87: if you are not, you could try removing pager and adding it again.
<michael__> I'm on a Live CD
<michael__> and that union fs thing is the only drive I see
<thomas_> It didn't work to import the keys !
<Lynoure> thomas_: Usually there are quite tight permissions on your private key, check those first.
<thomas_> becuae of the ~/.gnupg directory rights which are owned by root
<g2g591> michael_:well if you go to system > qtparted, kde will want to mount your hard drive partations
<Zealot87> Lynoure: it still shows four when i ask for two, and 8 when i ask for four
<Zealot87> and the desktop cube with compiz only shows two sides :( and the 3rd and 4th side dont work when i ask for 2
<michael__> you think I can save my hopfully not lost data?
<Topsun> thomas_: chown -R username: ~/.gnupg
<Lynoure> Zealot87: I asked about compiz because there are some known pager problems, and this could be one...
<Topsun> thomas_: as root
<Lynoure> Zealot87: I don't support compiz at the moment, so someone else could help you better
<Zealot87> hahaha, well that would explain it
<thomas_> I tried to imort as standrad user
<michael__> crap
<michael__> can anyone show me how to mount a hard drive using a Live CD?
<Topsun> e.g. mount /dev/... /mnt
<thomas_> Does anybody know whether whatright should be ther e (~/.gnupg) when creating this directory ?
<the-erm> thomas_: that makes no sense ... try rephrasing your question? do you mean perms?
<Lynoure> thomas_: I have full permissions for the owner, and nothing for anyone else
<hyper_ch> hiho, how do I get KDE with hardy? I just installed it but only get kde 3.5.8
<thomas_> Yes, perms !
<the-erm> Then 700 like Lynoure said would be ok.
<stdin> hyper_ch: hardy questions only in #ubuntu+1
<hyper_ch> stdin: it's a "K" question and not a "Gnome" one
<thomas_> Which permissions should be there originally for ~/.gnupg ) when creating this directory
<stdin> hyper_ch: so? hardy isn'y released yet so there is no support for it in here, #ubuntu+1 is not DE dependant
<stdin> thomas_: 700
<Zealot87> what is the "super" key?
<thomas_> 700, right, this is not handy jet for because I'm a TUX beginner
<Zealot87> nvm
<Lynoure> thomas_: chmod 700 ~/.gnupg
<Topsun> thomas_: it's ok if you are the owner of that directory
<stdin> 700 looks is read/write/execute for owner and nothing for all others,  drwx------
<stdin> s/is/like/
<Lynoure> thomas_: I hope it helped, I gotta sleep now.
<beefjerky> dr_willis: you there?
<beefjerky> maybe someone can help me... I've been having trouble with cd/dvd drive.  Upon booting in Recovery Mode, I see the message "/dev/hdc: mount: unable to mount, you must specify a filesystem type
<beefjerky> I can't even boot from .iso!
<stdin> what's the line for /dev/hdc say in /etc/fstab ?
<Tilllinux> heya there. I want to know how to install a KDE theme for kde apps, but I'm not using Kubuntu, but Ubuntu.
<thomas_> Thanks. I changed this to become the owner but this doesn't solve the problem because I can't change settings to this directory.
 * Dr_willis wakes up
<Dr_willis> beefjerky,  ivve never seen ubuntu boot from a .iso file.
<michael__> mount /dev/hdb1/mnt    <----   Does that look right?  I tried hdb1 & hdb2 with no sucess
<michael__> what am I doing wrong?
<Dr_willis> michael__,  totally wrong...
<Topsun> thomas_: use sudo
<Dr_willis> :)
<michael__> sweet
<michael__> lol
<stdin> michael__: and put a space before /mnt
<Dr_willis> michael__,  sudo mount /dev/DEVICE /media/MOUNTPOINTTHAT_MUSTEXIST
<michael__> this is off a live cd
<Dr_willis> with whatever options are needed
<Dr_willis> How to mount drives. A Linux Fundamental. :)
<thomas_> I just tried again, KGpg does not allow me to specify ~/.gnupg for my settings as it was adjusted at the beginning
<michael__> I have no idea what the address is for the one hard drive
<Dr_willis> michael__,  use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what disks/fileystems are there.
<michael__> ok
<beefjerky> dr_willis: i meant i can't boot from a linux live cd
<weedar_> After opening my laptop-lid my mouse-pointer is invisible - any ideas what I can do?
<Dr_willis> beefjerky,  check the cd? what files are on it? if you have a single .iso file - you burnt it wrong.
<Dr_willis> beefjerky,  have you booted any other livd cd's or bootable cd's ? Your bios is set to boot from cd?
<michael__> I just get the command prompt again
<beefjerky> dr_willis: i'm using the same dvd i've used many times before, plus two Gutsy cds from Canonical
<thomas_> OK, I will try to do it at the command line but this will take time tostudy the man pages first. Tschau and Thanks to everybody trying to help.
<beefjerky> dr_willis: cd-rom is #1 in BIOS
<Dr_willis> beefjerky,  so what does it actually do then? dont even try to boot? no grub? or boots and fails?
<beefjerky> dr_willis: it detects there is a disc (black screen with a little blinking line for a while), then boots to grub
<Tilllinux> How would you install kde themes (e.g. .kth) for use with kde applications under gnome
<beefjerky> dr_willis: dmesg is giving me weird errors
<Dr_willis> Tilllinux,  techinicially a kde 'theme' is just a file that defines what other 'parts' of the kde  decorations to use.
<Dr_willis> ie: window decoration, widgets, colors, icons.
<beefjerky> nosrednaekim was trying to help me last night, said there was a hardware/drivers issue... but the drive worked in Feisty
<Dr_willis> You would need to also install the other parts of the theme.
<phaedral__> any reason to prefer one flavor of ubuntu over any other if I'm installing to laptop?
<Dr_willis> I wonder if installing any kde apps - would also install the kde conttrol center.
<phaedral__> I've always been more a K guy than gnome...
<Dr_willis> phaedral__,  if you have low specs.. You may want to use xubuntu.
<beefjerky> Dr_willis: dmesg |tail output --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49905/
<phaedral__> no, specs are fine, even had gnome version running fine last week
<beefjerky> dr_willis: tray is *not* open
<Dr_willis> beefjerky,  goofy.. :) Not sure about that.
<beefjerky> dr_willis: i can't mount manually, either - "mount: you must specify a filesystem type"
<Dr_willis> beefjerky,  use -t iso9660 for that
<beefjerky> dr_willis: ok, so what would the full command be (with disc in tray)?
<Tilllinux> Dr_willis: I'm gonna install the kdm theme manager and look what happens ;)
<thomas_> Hi - bacj again, Doe anybody knows where to adjust kmail looking for my KGpg keys created ?
<Tilllinux> what's the command to start the kdm theme manager?
<jpatrick> Tilllinux: /etc/init.d kdm start
<beefjerky> tillinux: its in Kcontrol.  Alt+f2 > kcontrol
<jpatrick> Tilllinux: ah sorry, misread
<beefjerky> what's the proper mount point for a cd-rom?
<phaedral__> dunno if any kubuntu devel are listening, but the documentation page is awol
<jpatrick> phaedral__: awol?
<phaedral__> I'm getting "Object not found" when browsing to http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<jpatrick> phaedral__: Kmenu -> Help
<beefjerky> try: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php
<HS^> hello, my USB mouse (and media player) is only seen if i plug it in BEFORE i boot.
<jpatrick> should be all there
<HS^> what could be the problem?
<phaedral__> sorry, connection dropped
<phaedral__> "Object not found" is the error I get when trying to get to the doc page
<jpatrick> phaedral__: the doc page is http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php
<phaedral__> then someone needs to update http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<phaedral__> :)
 * jpatrick updates
<jpatrick> phaedral__: done
<phaedral__> uh, I was using the "Documentation" tab up by the search box; that's where I got the "Object not found"
<phaedral__> but, dang, talk about _service_
<jpatrick> phaedral__: okay, I'll inform the webmaster and have that fixed asap
<phaedral__> didn't think that was likely to be wiki-user accessible
<savageone> does the iso for mythbuntu have the newest ubuntu?
<savageone> or is it a previous release
<savageone> wrong window sorry
<Tilllinux> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tilllinux> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<jpatrick> phaedral__: webmaster informed
<phaedral__> you rock
<MaskOfSanity> hi
<MaskOfSanity> how can i install a cpu usage view and an IP view on the desktop?
<michael__>     #offtopic
<lorddarkpat> Help, bang me
<weedar_> The flash install-issue in the topic, is that for Kubuntu Gutsy, or..?
<weedar_> lorddarkpat: I don't think irc is the best way to get laid
<fdoving> all releases. as flash is the broken part, ie adobe.
<weedar_> fdoving: thanks for clearing that up :)
<padey> although you can just install firefox
<fdoving> the installer doesn't work, still.
<weedar_> I have flash working here, but I think I might have upgraded it from feisty. I'd like to do a reinstall, but not if flash doesn't work
<padey> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fdoving> is flashplugin-nonfree upgraded with the new md5sums?
<padey> no idea, but it works :P
<padey> version 9.0.48
<padey> can't get it to work with konqueror though :(
<paperfunk> ello
<paperfunk> how do you connect another computer through a crossover cable with kubuntu
<paperfunk> i have my kubuntu box hooked up to the net and want to hook it to an xp box using crossover
<paperfunk> i thought there were no configuration changes to be made to do that
<paperfunk> in windows at least you don't
<paperfunk> is this thing on?
<paperfunk> heh
<weedar_> paperfunk: You have to have a static IP-address if you use a crossover-cable
<paperfunk> um, my internet'x ip is dynamic
<paperfunk> and i know that the net address doesnt have to be static
<paperfunk> because i've done this many times before, without problems until i got a linux box involved
<weedar_> paperfunk: but all you're connecting is your linux and windows machine, right? None of them are connected to the Internet, or?
<paperfunk> my linux is on the net
<paperfunk> and i want to share its connection with my xp box
<paperfunk> in windows you just click on the outside ethernet connection and allow other network computers to connect using the device
<bascule> heh, different story in linux
<weedar_> paperfunk: Ah, then I understand :)
<jughead> hello; I just upgraded my laptop to kubuntu gutsy; is it very easy to ditch Dolphin or make konq the default file manager?  I prefer the detailed list view and every time I change the settings in DOlphin they don't stick, and there's no sort by fle type option.
<weedar_> I setup something similar years ago, it wasn't much work, but you did have to know what to change/add
<weedar_> paperfunk: I actually think I used this page. It's a bit dated but should work: http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/lanconnect/router/linux.htm
<Dragnslcr> jughead- you can go to Settings -> Configure to set the default view mode
<jughead> thanks Dragnslcr - any idea how to sort by file type?
<Dragnslcr> Not offhand
<BluesKaj> jughead, try this , open konqueror>settings>configure konqueror>File Associations>Inode>System Directory>Application Prefernce Order , move Konqueror to the top , click apply and ok
<BluesKaj> jughead , if you need Dolphin , it's still in the kicker
<magick211> Hello all
<magick211> I have a problem maybe someone can help me with
<the-erm> ok
<BluesKaj> !ask | magick211
<ubotu> magick211: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TimS> BluesKaj: When I install a second harddrive, should I have it set to automaticaly mount?
<magick211> Ok here is the deal I was in the process of patching madwifi drivers and my battery died in the process, now when i try to patch i get a error, i deleted the source and patch and redownloaded it but im geting the same error now
<TimS> I would be using it to hold all of my videos, music and pictures probably
<the-erm> TimS: if you want to use it.
<magick211> wtf half my message didnt go trough
<TimS> Ok
<the-erm> If it's a hard drive that is physically in your machine, mount it in fstab whenever you boot.
<the-erm> If it's a usb drive, just let kde take care of it.
<TimS> It will be in my machine
<TimS> Will Kubuntu auto-detect it or do i need to set it up to detect it?
<the-erm> I think you might have to edit your /etc/fstab
<TimS> Okay
<the-erm> It's been along time since I added a hard drive.
<TimS>  Well, Ill find out later, thanks alot, bye all
<the-erm> magick211: "some error" is pretty vague.
<BluesKaj> TimS , it should show up the on the next boot-up
<the-erm> The question is if it's not formatted where would it mount it in /media ??
<the-erm> I set mine up to mount on /media/backup .. for obvious reasions.
<VaLeNTiNO_TRoK_T> i have linux!!!!!!!!
#kubuntu 2007-12-29
<Trigger> hey guys
<Trigger> we are trying to boot kubuntu from a live cd and getting no gui
<Trigger> well we had a brief but of gui
<Trigger> when we were selecting what we wanted to do
<Trigger> install and run
<Trigger> run in safe gfx mode
<Trigger> ect ect
<Trigger> any idea how to handle that 0.o
<Jack-it> hi
<Trigger> ello
<Jack-it> someone succesfully installed kde4 on hardy from official repository?
<Jack-it> i tryed but seem that there is a dependencyp roblem
<Jack-it> libgif4: conflict with libungif4g
<Trigger> anyone alive 0.o
<Jack-it> i think all are sleeping :-)
<sourcemaker> Trigger: what's the error message?
<Trigger> haven't gottenone yet
<Trigger> we have just been brought to the console
<sourcemaker> Trigger: The kernel is loading?
<Trigger> kernal?
<Trigger> yeah it loaded
<Trigger> what is the gui restart command?
<tekteen> Trigger: what do u mean "gui command"
<Trigger> isn't there a command to retart the gui?
<Trigger> or attempt to reload it..
<tekteen> Trigger: ctr+alt+backspace
<Trigger> kde restart or something along those lines?
<Trigger> natta
<tekteen> Trigger: or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Trigger> when we entered kdm restart it said no such file or directory
<Trigger> then brought us to a blank screen with only a flashing underscore
<Trigger> and then the screen went black altogether 0.o
<Jack-it> trigger press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace for refresh kde
<Trigger> nothing :(
<Jack-it> uhm
<Jack-it> what's you problem?
<Trigger> we aren't getting any gui.
<Jack-it> you see only the console?
<Trigger> right
<tekteen> Trigger: in other words X broke
<Trigger> we got the option to choose what mode we wanted
<Trigger> but, then it brought us to the console
<Trigger> i suppose so
<tekteen> Trigger: did it ever work?
<Trigger> no
<Trigger> new system
<Trigger> we jsut installed the cd drive today
<Trigger> before that all it had was bios
<tekteen> Trigger: it worked on the livecd?
<Jack-it> if you type startx ?
<Trigger> hold on we got an option to check the cd
<Trigger> so we are checking it for errors
<t3hwiz0rd> does anyone know how to check where in /dev a usb modem phone is?
<Trigger> quad core 8800 and it can't boot an os XD lawl
<padey> :O quad core 8800? :S wtf?
<tekteen> Trigger: install the system using safe graphics mode on the live cd.
<Trigger> k
<tekteen> !ohmy| padey
<ubotu> padey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Trigger> padey it is intel quad core 2.4 ghz
<Trigger> and it has an 8800 XD
<tekteen> Trigger: nice
<Trigger> its not sli'd 4 ways although that would be epic XD
<padey> isn't it a 6600? :P
<weedar_> Trigger: Could be motherboard-issue or video-related, can we get the specs? :)
<Trigger> yes my brother got it
<Trigger> custom built
<Trigger> nforce 680i mobo
<tekteen> Trigger: install in safe graphics mode
<Trigger> we will after the integrity of the cd is done checking XD
<Trigger> well he custom built it
<Trigger> and now we are attempting to install an os
<Trigger> and we aren't fans of whinedows.
<Trigger> now we are trying safe graphics mode
<Trigger> and its installing in safe gfx mode XD
<padey> there is no such thing as quade core 8800 :/
<Trigger> i just explained taht
<padey> quad*
<Trigger> i said it was quad intel 2.4 ghz
<Trigger> and single 88000
<Trigger> although sli 4 ways with 8800 would be epic XD
<padey> oh, got it now :P
<padey> missunderstood
<Trigger> tekteen no i'm not
<tekteen> ok
<Trigger> and it won't let me message you back in XD
<tekteen> I know someone alot like u
<Trigger> lol ignorant and attempting things way over his level of comprehension?
<Trigger> yay gui! XD
<Trigger> now i should probably ditch whinedows on my laptop >.<
<tekteen> Trigger: I have a dual boot
<Trigger> lol i dunno why i dislike windows so much these days but, the more time goes on the more i dislike it
<Trigger> any particular reason for dual booting?
<tekteen> Trigger: I have not used windows since I bought my laptop
<tekteen> Trigger:1 month
<Trigger> out of curiosity are there any linux districts that offer more battery life then windows?
<tekteen> Trigger: I still have it though
<the-erm> ... if you're not a gamer, and you're comfortable with linux, then having windows on a machine is a waste of time.
<Trigger> lol unfortunately i'm a gamer
<Trigger> although i don't know for how much longer on my laptop XD
<Trigger> its good but, laptops go out of date for gaming fairly fast
<padey> what kind of games do you play?
<Trigger> right now oblivion, fear, guild wars
<padey> most 3d shooters are playable on linux
<tekteen> Need to go. Dad is showing me how to install rhel on a server
<padey> those are some heavy games for a laptop :O
<Trigger> hm doesn't wine offer playing windows games without a lose of performance?
<Trigger> : D
<Trigger> i got this laptop a year ago
<Trigger> but, i got it pretty good
<Trigger> although now you can get the same thing for 1k less >><
<Trigger> dual core 2.16 ghz proccessors 2 gig ram and mobile 1600 ati card
<Trigger> 100 gig hard drive
<padey> that's actually pretty good
<Trigger> on a 15 inch moniter XD
<Trigger> yeah i know its still up to date
<Trigger> but, now you can get the same rig for 1500 or so
<Trigger> instead of the 2600 i paid XD
<padey> I wouldn't really rely on wine for my games
<Trigger> but, i got it for college >.<
<the-erm> Coding is my game.
<Trigger> but, i now have a huge inferiority complex >.<
<the-erm> Ok .. solitare.
<Trigger> despite my laptop being pretty good
<Trigger> my bro has 2.4 ghz quad core
<Trigger> 8800 oced out the box gfx card
<Trigger> which is something i find stupid
<Trigger> but, it was the cheapest one XD
<the-erm> I wouldn't mind owing a laptop
<Trigger> I just fail to see how something bought from the factory can be bought 'pre over clocked'
<Trigger> since the factory determines the clock speed to begin with XD
<the-erm> Even a cheapo $500 laptop with wi-fi would be nice.
<jhutchins> Trigger Should be pretty obvious.
<Trigger> lol yeah
<Trigger> i suppose
<jhutchins> Trigger: The factory that makes the chips is not the factory that makes teh computer.
<Trigger> lol my brother bought the gfx card seperate though
<Trigger> and when he bought it he bought it "over clocked"
<jhutchins> Trigger: You're not buying Intell laptops, and even if you were they wouldn't be the same.
<Trigger> wait
<jhutchins> Yes, I saw that.
<shadowhywind> hay all i just did a fresh install of kubuntu and tried to install firefox, but all that is showing up is 1.5pre is there anyway to update that?
<Trigger> we are talking about an 8800 desktop
<jhutchins> A few companies do that, offer an overclocked chip.  Some even sell the overclocked chip as actually being a faster chip.
<padey> yupp, try checking all of the repo boxes
<Trigger> well i could understand them saying "selling faster chip"
<Trigger> but, to me it just seems a bit illogical to say its "over clocked"
<jhutchins> Trigger: How about if we go back on-topic, or to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Trigger> oh sorry >.<
<Trigger> right now i'm just waiting on kubuntu to finish installing
<Trigger> i'll be quiet till i have another problem or need more assistence
<DarkTan_> how might i apt-get  wireless
<DarkTan_> -tools?
<stdin> DarkTan_: what do you mean?
<vv> hi
<miles_> has anyone successfuly installed Gutsy on an Intel mobo with p35 chipset?
<DarkTan_> i going through the direction on setting up the wireless, i think i have it figured out
<andreskru> hello
<Dr_willis> hi
<andreskru> why the there is no notification (blink) in taskbar when i rceive a new mensage in emensene?
 * Dr_willis has no idea what emensene is.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !info emensene
<ubotu> Package emensene does not exist in gutsy
<andreskru> nou..
<andreskru> its a msn client
<sourcemaker> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<andreskru> when i turn on compiz the nofications dont blink
<padey> kopete won't connect to msn for me :(
<sourcemaker> #kopete
<padey> does anyone know how to fix kopete msn problem?
<ardchoille> padey: It's a known bug, need to update:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarkTan_> argg....still can't get the wireless card to work
<padey> already updated, still didn't help
<sourcemaker> padey: which version are you using?
<DarkTan_> where can i get the wireless toold package found in this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<padey> 0.12.7
<sourcemaker> padey: that's the last stable version...
<sourcemaker> padey: ask the dev team on #kopete
<ardchoille> padey: Weird, I'm using that version and an update fixed it
<sourcemaker> padey: Maybe you have to reconfigure you MSN account after update...?
<DarkTan_> !wireless_tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless_tools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkTan_> bah
<Dr_willis> humbug!
<Dr_willis> :)
<padey> I'll try reconfiguring
<padey> nope, still doesn't work
<sourcemaker> !info wireless_tools
<ubotu> Package wireless_tools does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> padey: Does it crash?
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> !info wireless-tools | sourcemaker
<ubotu> sourcemaker: wireless-tools: Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is important. Version 29~pre20-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 109 kB, installed size 340 kB
<DarkTan_> arrg still
<Pieman> arrg still DESU DESU 4CHAN.ORG
<BluesKaj> !shout | Pieman
<ubotu> Pieman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dirty_harry> hi
<sourcemaker> hi
<sourcemaker> !!
<sourcemaker> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<padey> ardchoille yupp it does
<sourcemaker> Is this the right command to build a depian package for custom kernels: make-kpkg --initrd --revision=386 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image?
<tekteen> sourcemaker: isn't it dpkg-build?
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile will help
<biovore> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<biovore> make-kpkg clean
<biovore>  fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<sourcemaker> biovore: yes... I have just read the documentation
<sourcemaker> how can I read the UUID of my harddisk?
<crimsun> vol_id -u
<sourcemaker> crimsun: wow... thanks
<sourcemaker> crimsun: it's compiling
<gman> My wireless card doesn't have interface when it is even enabled.
<gman> Please help me.
<ardchoille> !help  | gman
<ubotu> gman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> oops
<ardchoille> gman: Help with what?
<gman> My wireless card.
<ardchoille> !wireless | gman Have you seen this page?
<ubotu> gman Have you seen this page?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sourcemaker> Should the kernel timer frequency not 1000HZ for a desktop system? Why is it not default in the kubuntu kernel?
<gman> Yes, I have.
<haygus> hi
<ardchoille> hi haygus
<haygus> i have some problems
<haygus> im french if i make some mistakes sry
<ardchoille> haygus: No problem. What do you need help with?
<gman> ubotu: yes, I have.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes, i have. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<haygus> http://haygus.free.fr/K/capture1.png
<haygus> on the right bottom
<haygus> we can see 2 icons but they are align
<haygus> before they are 2 per colluns
<haygus> ok i find it
<haygus> sry
<notv> can i get some help with accessing networks on samba?
<keenan_the_duck> hello
<ardchoille> haygus: Fixed?
<sourcemaker> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<haygus> i have an other probleme i think with X server
<notv> the computer name shows up but then it says the file or folder does not exist
<gman> I need help with my Wireless card. It is enabled, but it has no interface.
<ardchoille> haygus: What is the problem with x server?
<keenan_the_duck> can someone help me mount a Windows partition?
<haygus> if you see my pictures with the real size 1:1
<haygus> writings quality "sucks"
<haygus> not good quality
<keenan_the_duck> I'm trying to manually mount it by changing fstab, but I'm not if it's /dev/sdaX/, or /dev/hdaX/
<haygus> i have just re installed kubuntu
<keenan_the_duck> where I don't know what X is
<haygus> keenan_the_duck => not X server it's for other probleme
<keenan_the_duck> well, I'm not sure what to call the Windows partition
<gman> Is there a reason why you can't get your wireless card to interface after enabling the firmware?
<keenan_the_duck> I don't know what the different between sda and hda is
<haygus> when it's in italic it's very bad quality
<ardchoille> haygus: Have you tired changing fonts?
<ardchoille> *tried
<notv> im having troubles accessing files over a network using samba
<haygus> no
<keenan_the_duck> what's wrong with Samba?
<ardchoille> haygus: Try changing fonts and see if that helps
<intelikey> i need a grub guru
<intelikey> any takers ?
<haygus> it's quite better but i see  some trouble
<intelikey> all i can get out of grub-install is an error message "/dev/hda1 has no corresponding bios drive"
<haygus> but before it was very good i change anything
<intelikey> or not hda1 but hda
<AmyRose> Hi MrGreencastle
<MrGreencastle> Help, I want to try out rc2 of KDE 4. I'm on ubuntu 7.10 and have added the repo. I get a "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kdebugdialog', which is also in package kdebase-bin"        (Copy-pasted)
<keenan_the_duck> do you know the difference between hda and sda?
<MrGreencastle> Hehe. hi
<intelikey> keenan_the_duck slightly
 * AmyRose has never seen MrGreencastle before in her life =P
<intelikey> keenan_the_duck so what am i missing here ?
<keenan_the_duck> I'm trying to mount my Windows partition, but I'm not sure how to edit the fstab file, because I don't know which one is the Windows partition
<intelikey> btw i did check hd[a-d] just to make sure it was hda
<intelikey> keenan_the_duck cat /proc/partitions    or sudo fdisk -l
<keenan_the_duck> I'm sort of a noob, I can't help you
<MrGreencastle> Any ideas? I am unable to use apt at all.
<intelikey> sok  i can help you.
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: OK, what package is failing to install?
<AmyRose> You didn't give us that info
<MrGreencastle> Oh sorry
<MrGreencastle> One sec, lemme run it again
<keenan_the_duck> ohh, cool
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: Please. :)
<intelikey> AmyRose looks like kdebase-bin  from his error message
<MrGreencastle> kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<AmyRose> intelikey: No, that's the one that's already installed that's preventing the one from installing
<intelikey> yes i see that now.
<MrGreencastle> I just needa way to get rid of it. Thats what its yelling at me about
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: There is a way to force it to install anyway, but we'd prefer to avoid that
<MrGreencastle> I didn't do that - didn't want it to break further
<AmyRose> I know
<intelikey> MrGreencastle if you just need a reset, close the kde4 repos and   "sudo apt-get remove --purge kde* && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop "
<AmyRose> intelikey: Wouldn't that screw it up if you're running KDE?
<MrGreencastle> I'm not running KDE, I'm using Gnome
<MrGreencastle> I want to test out the rc2 of Kde4
<intelikey> so in the grub shell    grub> install (hd0,0)    should setup hda1 as the grub root   no?
<MrGreencastle> I'm not a kde user by any means. But it looks very intriguing
<intelikey> AmyRose no. the inram copy would remain until the process was complete anyway.
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: Oh, OK, then intelikey's method would be perfectly safe for you.
 * AmyRose is a DEVOTED KDE user
<intelikey> stdin_ just the grubby fellow i'm looking for.
<AmyRose> intelikey: It would give me problems since I install the full version of KDE, not just Kubuntu's stripped version
<MrGreencastle> I actually prefer KDE, but am so used to Gnome that I was really waiting for a release candidate of kde 4 to switch
<intelikey> AmyRose you could change the last word to kde and it whould work.
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: How did you get used to GNOME?
<AmyRose> intelikey: I would instead add "kde" to the end =P
<MrGreencastle> Thats what I started on.
<Dr_willis> thats like getting used to having your hands tied. :)
<Dr_willis> or missing a few fingers.
 * AmyRose laughs
<stdin> intelikey: yeah?
<AmyRose> SO true, Dr_willis
<MrGreencastle> Will I be able to get kde 4 on there afterwards?
<intelikey> Dr_willis or a wheel chair
<Dr_willis> but wearing nice gloves. :)
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: Sure
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: Your problem seems to be caused by a package conflict between KDE 3 and KDE 4
<MrGreencastle> Yeah, but I can't even remove kde 3
<MrGreencastle> Where I'm at now
<intelikey> i really do need to get grub installed on that lappy before i give it back to the owner...    nobody have clue-by-four for me ?
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: Let me find you a complete KDE removal guide to fix your troubles
<AmyRose> MrGreencastle: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<AmyRose> I use their guides to remove GNOME and XFCE remnants all the time
<MrGreencastle> It still gives me the dependency error for kdebase.
<MrGreencastle> I can't use apt at all
<AmyRose> OK... let's try this
<MrGreencastle> kdebase-bin, sorry
<AmyRose> What is the package that's causin the error?
<AmyRose> causing*
<AmyRose> You're going to have to purge that, then proceed
<AmyRose> with removing
<MrGreencastle> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kdebugdialog', which is also in package kdebase-bin "   Is the error I get, and its after it tries to install kdebase-runtime-bin=kde4
<MrGreencastle> -kde4*
<AmyRose> OK
<AmyRose> Try sudo aptitude purge kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<stdin> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<stdin> MrGreencastle: do that ^ then make sure you install the updated kdebase-bin and try again
<thomas__> hello
<MrGreencastle> Alright, looks like that worked thanks. Looking forward to joining KDE!
<thomas__> overall I'm very happy with Kubuntu...
<AmyRose> thomas__: But...?
<intelikey> grub-install /dev/hda    '/dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."   anyone have a clue why i'm getting that error ?
<thomas__> but usplash doesn't work, and from my RTFMing, 1) I can't fix it and 2) it sounds as tho it's never worked for anybody
<thomas__> AmyRose: or am I just not RTFMing the right source?
<stdin> intelikey: check /boot/grub/device.map has an entry for it, like "(hd0)   /dev/hda"
<intelikey> stdin there isn't any /boot/grub yet  i'm trying to install it
<thomas__> AmyRose: any ideas?
<AmyRose> thomas__: I don't use usplash--just the "pretty colours" in text mode :D
<stdin> intelikey: try "grub-install --recheck /dev/hda" maybe
<intelikey> stdin ok made a device.map   now it says can't fine device for /boot
<intelikey>  /boot is on the root fs
<stdin> it probably wants --root-directory=/boot  (it shouldn't though)
<family> I'm trying to do an upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, and have run into some problems.  Is anyone online who might be able to help.  My experience level is moderate.
<AmyRose> family: Nice nickname :D
<stdin> intelikey: or --root-directory=/
<intelikey> testing
<thomas__> AmyRose: So, it take it that it doesn't work then... maybe it shouldn't be the default until it does... so how do I set up "pretty colours" text?
<family> Well, the computer is for use by the family.  :-)
<AmyRose> family: Well, you can change your nickname with "/nick <new-nickname>"
<AmyRose> thomas__: Wait a minute... you mean the boot screen?
<family> AmyRose:  I'll try it now.
<AmyRose> :D
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose:  works?
<AmyRose> yup
<thomas__> AmyRose: no, I mean usplash, which is after boot, before x
<AmyRose> Oh
<AmyRose> that
<intelikey> "could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose:  Thanks.  Is there a way to have it automatically put in whom I'm talking to, followed by the colon?  I'm not an IRC-savvy person ---yet!  :-)
<AmyRose> thomas__: It just works for me on my laptop, but on my old computer, I just disabled it because it screws up the boot screen
<intelikey> let me make sure the device nodes exist
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Yes, type the first part of the name, like a few letters, then hit Tab until it ends up on the one you want
<intelikey> yeah device nodes exist
<intelikey> i have no clue what is wrong with this thing
<stdin> intelikey: try /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda ?
<intelikey> did no luck
<stdin> have you tried installing from the grub shell?
<intelikey> exact same message
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Great!
<thomas__> AmyRose: for me, the screen goes into powersaver, and I cross my fingers hoping that the system is booting ok...
<intelikey> yes stdin but to no avail
<AmyRose> thomas__: Then you should really disable it
<intelikey> stdin if you care to walk me through it i'll try grub shell again
<AmyRose> thomas__: Or change the screen resolution
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: What's a "CTCP VERSION"?
<NickPresta> I'm getting a new graphics card tomorrow and with it, I need to use the latest nvidia drivers. What do I need to do to prepare this computer for tomorrow? I know I should uninstall the current drivers and go back to the default, `nv` drivers. I have also downloaded the .run file for installation tomorrow. What else is needed? Thanks.
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Me spying on what IRC client you're using :D
<stdin> intelikey: it should be "root (hd0,0)\n setup (hd0)" from what I remember
<thomas__> AmyRose: ok, thanks...
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: I prefer Konversation over ksirc
<AmyRose> It's the only IRC client I've ever used that makes decent use of the fact that you have a mouse/trackpad
<stdin> intelikey: and/or "install (hd0,0)"
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Fine by me.  I'll try Konversation later; right now I had adept-installer crash while updating to 7.10, and I'm a bit nervous about things working.
<AmyRose> while still letting you use the keyboard for everything
<ronnie_> hi everyone : )  just wondering whats a good printer thats easily recognized , I'm running on kubuntu 7.10, I've read alot of bad comments on lexmarks so i'll stay away from them, : )
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Is it booting up OK?
<colorlessblueide> ronnie_: I have a brother HL-5170DN, which has been great for a home printer.
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: I haven't shut it down!  'Twas in the middle of
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<thomas__> AmyRose: one other question... I'm tempted to try KDE 4.0 since it's already to rc, and will ship in a couple weeks.... but I'm afaird it'll mess up all the dependancies and hose the box.  Is it safe to try?
<AmyRose> thomas__: Yes.
<stdin> if you read the instructions
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: installing the packages, when it crashed.  I'm now running dpkg  with a reconfigure (I don't remember the exact command) after killing a couple of lock files.   Re terminal, in many ways I prefer it.  (I'm one of the ancient flati; still have trouble with GUIs sometimes.)
<thomas__> stdin: do you have a link to read?
<intelikey> stdin grub> setup (hd0)  yelds "checking if '/boot/grub/stage1' exists...no" \n "checking if '/grub/stage1' exists...no"  \n\n
<stdin> thomas__: see the topic :)
<intelikey> "error 15: file not found"
<ronnie_> hmm ok thx, I do notice there's hp programs installed, tho never owned a printer so no clue if there ok?
<stdin> intelikey: what about "install (hd0,0)" ?
<thomas__> stdin: oh, right.... thanks!
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: I think it was "dpkg --configure -a"
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Ah. OK. I recommend doing a "sudo aptitude keep-all", followed by "sudo aptitude update", then "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", and keep repeating that last one until it stops giving you errors
<intelikey> "error 1: filename must be either an absolute pathname of blocklist"
<intelikey> stdin ^
<AmyRose> thomas__: I'm getting you the link
<stdin> intelikey: hmm, try with the device node then
<intelikey> did that too   " error 15: file not found"
<thomas__> AmyRose: I don't know if this is really the right place for it, but firefox should be installed by default... or am I just crazy?
<stdin> intelikey: did you set the root ?
<stdin> thomas__: konquror is the default web browser
<intelikey> yep
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Thanks.  I'll do that once the configure finishes.   BTW, I noticed that there were problems with the emacs-21 configuration.  Is there a new emacs with the old one gone away?  (Fine by me, as long as my .emacs file still works.  :-)   )
<AmyRose> thomas__: No, it shouldn't. Kubuntu already has a browser, and it would waste space on the CD to have two of them by default. Besides, it's not hard to install Firefox after installing Kubuntu.
<chealdo> gudday guys do we any available time management software for kubuntu? gonna use it for my internet cafe running kubuntus
<AmyRose> thomas__: KDE 4 install directions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: I don't use emacs, sorry. I prefer vim
<thomas__> AmyRose: thanks for the link.  What's the adavantage of this other browser?
<AmyRose> thomas__: I'm using Firefox at the moment. Konqueror is a faster browser, but it's been neglected since they started really hammering on KDE 4, so I've been using Firefox for the sake of having a more up-to-date browser
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: I'm learning.  Re emacs v. vim, 'twas the first I learned, and it's been good to me with auctex.  I printed out a vim quickref card at work last week, and plan on learning a bit more than the basics next month.
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: /usr/bin/vimtutor ;)
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: It got me hooked right away
<thomas__> colorlessblueide: vim is model, which takes getting used to, but it's great and you can fly...
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: I'll try that.  I have a friend who is pretty much a guru; he uses nano all the time, if you can believe it.   That one drives me crazy.
<AmyRose> thomas__: Yup
<vzduch> nano isn't difficult
<vzduch> perhaps vi(m) isn't either, but the learning curve is very steep
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: nano drives me nuts because it doesn't have any text selection features at all. Vim has text highlighting, line selection, and even column selection.
<AmyRose> vzduch: Not if you take the tutorial that comes with vim
<thomas__> what's nano like?
<colorlessblueide> vzduch: No, it's easy:  nano's just limited for a lot of stuff I end up doing.   The little I know of vim --- and its availability --- is what is leading me to try to learn it better.
<AmyRose> thomas__: Type "nano" in your terminal and find out
<thomas__> it's its own thing? Not just another vi or emacs?
<AmyRose> thomas__: It's really easy to use, but it's nowhere near as efficient as vim is
<AmyRose> thomas__: Nano is a clone of pico.
<colorlessblueide> vzduch: Actually, one of my mailboxes is on a machine that only has pine, which uses pico as an editor, which is a lot like nano.
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Yeah, cuz nano is a clone of pico because of pine's license
<vzduch> pine is a pita.. and why use pico if there's nano *gg*
<AmyRose> Yeah, nano has more features than pico
<vzduch> pico came w/ SUSE by default up until 9.3
<Ed_E> I have a question...by the way, Kubuntu is presented and operates much more logical than the other Ubuntu's...but anyway, My Netgear WG511 (PrismGT/ISL3886) PCMCIA Wireless adapter works in Feisty and all Gutsy Live CD's...but not in Gutsy installed.
<vzduch> and there was no official nano rpm at that time
<intelikey> pico is a symlink to nano
<Ed_E> Card wont light up or nothing, and it acts as if it's seen and says it exists...just that it can't use it.
<Ed_E> Is this common?
<AmyRose> Ed_E: agreed with you on the good points about Kubuntu :D
<Ed_E> Yeah, by the way...I've found Kubuntu to be easier to use for a newbie, more integrated...by the little things like the Kubuntu logo in places making everything seeming together.
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Well, dpkg is done, so I'm ready to try your suggestions.  It had errors with various emacs-21, hyperlatex, and python-mode packages.
<AmyRose> Ed_E: That's because KDE is very well-integrated
<adz21c> Hey, what is the hardware support for the Creative X-Fi in linux like? Has anyone tested this Beta driver that they released? Is there an Opensource driver for it and is it any good?
<AmyRose> Ed_E: Do you have a way of updating the computer?
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: So, aptitude --keep-all.  What is the purpose of that one?
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: No dashes.
<Ed_E> Yeag
<Ed_E> Doh
<Ed_E> Yeah
<AmyRose> well, no double-dash
<AmyRose> AmyRose: It's to clear aptitude's list of actions
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: OK.  I'm looking at the man page for aptitude, but I don't understand the why.
<AmyRose> aptitude keep-all
<Ed_E> I'm gonna try updating and I'll get back to you
<vzduch> AmyRose: are you talking to yourself? o0
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Ah.  makes sense.
<AmyRose> no, vzduch
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: It's because aptitude stores everything it was going to do but failed to do, and try again automatically. I just want to make sure we don't create more problems, so I recommend an aptitude keep-all to clear it out
<AmyRose> vzduch: Brain fart
<AmyRose> :D
<AmyRose> AmyRose: Yeah, stop talking to yourself!
<vzduch> o0
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: OK.  I'm thnking of removing auctex and emacs-21, too, since they seem to be problem children.
<linuxlady> I just installed kubuntu and I am new to linux
<linuxlady> I just installed kubuntu and I am new to linux
<linuxlady> oops sorry
<linuxlady> I am trying to install flash player for my browser but I don know what to do
<tjodalv> which browser?
<ardchoille> !flash | linuxlady
<ubotu> linuxlady: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tjodalv> err...konq...it's not working...fully
<se7en_> is the only place where i can find out something of the ram in cat /proc/meminfo which tells me how much ram is in the box but not what kind
<linuxlady> ubotu: I have no idea how to compile the install file from the tar, can you tell me how?
<AmyRose> Gee, I've been disabling ubufox and using Firefox to install it into ~/.mozilla
<ardchoille> linuxlady: ubotu is a bot
<AmyRose> !bot | linuxlady
<ubotu> linuxlady: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ed_E> Do a search on Aptitude for flash
<AmyRose> !flash | Ed_E
<ubotu> Ed_E: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tjodalv> I'm just using firefox until it's fixed...
<Ed_E> Also if you just open Firefox and go to YouTube.com and try and play a video it will ask you to install it automatically
<linuxlady> ok
<linuxlady> I will get firefox
<thomas__> anybody have 2 cents worth about firestarter v Kmyfirewall?
<Ed_E> I don't need help installing flash...I've been running Linux before Ubuntu was thought of LOL
<ardchoille> Ed_E: But you recommended someone do a search for flash, and they will find flashplugin-nonfree - which is currently broken.
<Ed_E> Oook...when did that happen LOL?  I run Arch now, but I run Kubuntu on my Laptop
<linuxlady> how do i install firefox?
<linuxlady> I put it into ark
<linuxlady> and I extracted it
<ardchoille> linuxlady: sudo apt-get install firefox
<linuxlady> but I dont see the icon to launch it
<linuxlady> k
<ardchoille> linuxlady: Always check the repos before installing from source
<intelikey> thomas__ they are both frontends to iptables
<linuxlady> repos?
<vzduch> so does the 9.0.115.0 run smoothly w/ Firefox?
<intelikey> oh sorry that was only 1.4 cents
<linuxlady> iḿ new to linux
<ardchoille> !repos | linuxlady
<ubotu> linuxlady: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<linuxlady> k
<thomas__> intelikey: so better to edit iptables myself?
<vzduch> I believe I have heard that it also causes problems w/ Firefox
<tjodalv> linuxlady: click the K-Menu button > System > Konsole
<ardchoille> thomas__: If you can handle iptables yourself, then sure. But, the gui front-ends sure make it much easier
<tjodalv> then enter sudo apt-get install firefox
<stdin> intelikey: try "mkdir -p /boot/grub ; cp /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/* /boot/grub ; grub" and do "root (hd0,1)" \n "setup (hd0)" \n
<linuxlady> how can i get samba ?
<linuxlady> I need that ot run my local fileserver
<ardchoille> !samba | linuxlady
<ubotu> linuxlady: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<intelikey> thomas__ i didn't say that.
<thomas__> ardchoille: I used to do iptables myself, but then I didn't have a computer for a few years and now I've forgotten how... plus it's likely diffrent now, new versions and all
<tjodalv> sudo apt-get install samba
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: FYI, installing emacs22 (aptitude install emacs22) followed by (aptitude remove emacs21) seems to have cleared the aptitude errors.  Hope the aptitude dist-upgrade toes well now!  :-)
<intelikey> thomas__ i don't normally need a firewall.   nothing running that would open a port
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Good
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: The aptitude man page says dist-upgrade has been replaced by full-upgrade.  It also discusses "safe-upgrade".   I'm not sure of the differences; if you have time, could you help out.  Meanwhile, I'll continue with dist-upgrade.
<thomas__> I'm pulling down kde4 now, put my internet is crumby... if my connection craps out, what's the best way to re-start?
<linuxlady> hey i hAVE A sound blaster card on my pc i put kubuntu on now to let you know I am a long time windows user, this is all new to me so I know i have to read a lot but any help is appreciated
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: full-upgrade and dist-upgrade are the same thing. Use those because they aren't as chicken about doing what's needed to make sure the distro upgrades fully
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: The safe-upgrade tries to prevent the removal of packages and such
<AmyRose> among other things
<thomas__> linuxlady: if you figure out how to get samba working pls let me know.... I was looking at the other day, it's /complicated/
<linuxlady> thomas thank you I wil needy our help in time with that
<linuxlady> right now i need to get my sound working
<linuxlady> hehe
<vzduch> thomas__: not really
<intelikey> lspci hangs the terminal   can't kill it either
<vzduch> I used to use Samba when I was in an environment w/ more than 1 machine.. there's a number of good howtos on the net on how to edit smb.conf, which is still the most precise way to get Samba running the way you want it to
<intelikey> so does lshw  now i have two hung consoles
<thomas__> linuxlady: what's the trouble w/ your sound... I was scanning up, but did see it
<linuxlady> i have just installed this on an old computer that had xp on it
<linuxlady> my card is a sound blaster esoniq
<linuxlady> I don know how to install the drivers or where to find for linux
<linuxlady> i am looking for them
<vzduch> if it's a cheapo model it should work out of the box
<thomas__> vzduch: I'm sure I can get it when the time comes, ... I just had other problems...
<thomas__> linuxlady: I think that should work
<Novacrust> hmm
<ardchoille> !nickspam > Novacrust
<linuxlady> thomas it is Sound Blaster Ensoniq AudioPCI/ ES1371
<linuxlady> thats the chipset number
<thomas__> linuxlady: I had an ensoniq years and and no trouble
<vzduch> linuxlady: works out of the box, I have one here myself, never needed to install additional stuff for it
<linuxlady> ie had trouble with mine even with the pc i have
<thomas__> linuxlady: yeh, ES1371 has worked for years
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Thanks muchly.  It's humming away now.  No, it finished already.  Hmmm.  Doesn't seem right:  adept showed ca. 30 minutes to go when it crashed.
<linuxlady> i have no sound right now though
<linuxlady> :(
<thomas__> linuxlady: do you just have one sound card?
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Try sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
 * vzduch has a emu10k1 and a es1371, both have worked ootb w/ all distributions I tried
<linuxlady> yes , i mean the motherboard should have onboard sound but that isn working either if it does
<linuxlady> but the soundblaster is in the pci slot
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: OK.  tried it; nothing to do.
<vzduch> disregard the onboard sound if you don't need more than 1 soundcard
<linuxlady> kubuntu detects my soundblaster but i have no sound
<linuxlady> everything is plugged in
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Well... did you try another dist-upgrade?
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: (I.e., it finished without doing anything.)
<vzduch> checked mixer settings?
<linuxlady> yes
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Yep.  Ditto.   I'm wondering if the next step is to reboot?  <shiver>
<thomas__> linuxlady: did you disable onboard in the BIOS?
<linuxlady> no i haven touched the bios at all
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Well, yeah, you could try that, but you should have a live CD on hand in case something goes wrong
<thomas__> linuxlady: it could be sending the sound to onboard, did you try pluging your speakers there to see if you hear anything?
<linuxlady> ok
<linuxlady> i will try that
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Er, yeah.  Unfortunately, I just remember that I left it at work.  :-(   I suppose I could download 7.10 again, and burn it now.  :-)
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Good idea.
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: While waiting, I'll try your idea of Konversation.  :-)
<vzduch> for use as a live CD I'd suggest something that can actually be used as such ;)   my impression is that the *buntu live CDs are more for showcasing and for installation to hdd, bot not for productive use or more-than-basic system rescue tasks
<vzduch> s/not/not so much/
<AmyRose> vzduch: Too late... colorlessblueide is gone
<se7en_> vzduch: i agree with you knoppix is much better as a "live cd"
<AmyRose> seten: Nice name :-P
<intelikey> knoppix invented the live cd      didn't they ?
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Well, now trying Konversation.
<colorlessblueide> vzduch: I'm back; did you have something?
<se7en_> yes mr knoppers did
<AmyRose> Hi family :-P
<thomas__> linuxlady: are you still with me?
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: :-)   I guess I should set it up to automatically use this nickname; 'twill take some exploring of menus, I guess.
<vzduch> intelikey: to my knowledge Klaus Knopper didn't _invent_ the live CD, but he perfectioned it
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Before I forget, I greatly appreciate your help tonight.  Thanks!
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: You're welcome
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: Ouch!  There's some sort of notification alarm, and it's LOUD.  :-0
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: You are welcome to PM me any time here, too.
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: PM?
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Settings --> Configure Notifications
<colorlessblueide> AmyRose: yes, I was playing with it.  I like the audible notification (at least for now . . . .  :-)  ).  What does "PM" mean?
<vzduch> colorlessblueide: private message, also known as query among IRC users
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Private chatting here
<AmyRose> colorlessblueide: Type /query AmyRose to talk to me privately
<AmyRose> And if ANYONE PM's me to hit on me, I am going to publicly humiliate you. =3
<Agent_bob> got it.  grub finally installed.
 * Agent_bob pm's AmyRose 
<thomas__> AmyRose: why would we hit on you?
<jhutchins> Shoot, she's gone now.
<Beren78> so she can humiliate us :p
<jhutchins> Did pretty much everybody here PM her?
<jhutchins> /it
<jhutchins> /them
<Agent_bob> jhutchins heh.  prolly not.
<Agent_bob> jhutchins i'm not registered
<jhutchins> Dude.  Fix that.
<Agent_bob> for ?
<Agent_bob> i don't msg people anywhy
<thomas__> too bad linuxlady is gone, I was egear to fix that sound card issue
<thomas__> vga mode question here
<thomas__> do we drop the 0x0?  eg vga=37d, or vga=0x037d
<vzduch> if you use the hex numbers you need the 'Ox'
<vzduch> s/Ox/0x/
<AmyRose> thomas__: I get an unbelievable number of people hitting on me on IRC.
<thomas__> vzduch: thanks
<dorkface> Hi all.   Is anyone familiar with rsync?
<AmyRose> They find me in some channel and then PM me. I /whois them and then humiliate them publicly in that channel. :D
<thomas__> AmyRose: it's your name
<dorkface> agreed
<thomas__> see nobody ever hit on dorkface
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dorkface> No one is familiar with rsync?
<se7en_> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<se7en_> dorkface: what do you want to know about rsync
<meineke> thomas are you still here?
<paperfunk> does anyone know how to share an internet connection on a kubuntu box, using a crossover cable?
<Agent_bob> paperfunk yep
<paperfunk> i've never had any problem doing it with xp, but i can't with this os'
<paperfunk> awesome
<thomas__> meineke: yes
<Agent_bob> install dnsmasq ipmasq and edit /etc/sysctl  set the ipv4-forwarding on
<paperfunk> ok
<thomas__> linuxlady: did you get any sound?
<paperfunk> can i use apt get to install that?
<linuxlady> thomas my onboard won work and i really have no other option but to install the drivers on linux somehow
<Agent_bob> on the client set the ipv4 forwarding on  and set the default gateway the ip of the server box
<thomas__> linuxlady: you're using kubuntu, right?
<linuxlady> yes
<paperfunk> what's the cmd to install dns masq plz
<Agent_bob> paperfunk there is a good howto on the web  i'll see if i can spot it for you
<paperfunk> ok thanks
<thomas__> linuxlady: is there a speaker icon on the lower right pannel>
<thomas__> ?
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install dnsmasq* ipmasq*
<linuxlady> yes
<ardchoille> Scotty: May I pm you?
<thomas__> linuxlady: right click it to view mixer window
<linuxlady> ok iḿ there
<thomas__> linuxlady: is there a dropdown w/ different sound cards?
<linuxlady> where?
<linuxlady> i don see anything except ensoniq audiopci in the right corner
<thomas__> sounds like no
<thomas__> good
<utente1> yt
<thomas__> there should be a bunch of different volume settings, are any of them mutted?
<Agent_bob> paperfunk http://www.homenethelp.com/web/explain/about-ethernet-crossover.asp has some very useful info   but i'm still looking for the howto i mentioned
<linuxlady> everything is green
<paperfunk> ok
<thomas__> what about the switches tab?
<linuxlady> i see a few dim yellows
<linuxlady> two reds dimmed
<linuxlady> and one bright yellow
<thomas__> what are the dim ones labled?
<linuxlady> 3d control, mic boost, IEC958, mix mono
<thomas__> that sounds ok
<Agent_bob> paperfunk http://www.linuxdoc.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO.html is what's in my history file  but it seems dead now...
<linuxlady> thomas i might just have to go out and buy an audigy SE
<linuxlady> its not too much $
<thomas__> linuxlady: did this card work before?
<linuxlady> yes on windows
<linuxlady> but i always had to install a specific driver
<linuxlady> for this gateway pc
<limac> hey
<thomas__> linuxlady: ES1371 has been around and working on Linux since... 96?
<thomas__> linuxlady: it should work
<linuxlady> it won work though
<linuxlady> nothing happens
<linuxlady> i probably have to buy a Audigy se
<paperfunk> it says i dont have permission to write to file
<paperfunk> and i cant su to root, this is my first time using kubuntu, but i dont remeber defining a root pass
<stdin> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thomas__> linuxlady: lets try K > System Settings > Sound System
<linuxlady> ok
<linuxlady> iḿ there
<thomas__> linuxlady: is Enable checked on the genral tab?
<linuxlady> yes
<linuxlady> also how do i change the time to stop being in 24 hour and into 12 hour?
<thomas__> linuxlady: under hardware, what's Select Auido Device say?
<linuxlady> autodetect
<edellingham> Ok guys...I'm still having the same problem.  I have a Prism compatible card, Netgear wg511...it's work in Feisty, it works when I put the Live CD of Gutsy...but after installing Gutsy...it never works.  Help?
<thomas__> linuxlady: I'll get the clock in a sec... try selecting Advanced Linux Sound...
<thomas__> linuxlady: then hit apply
<linuxlady> ok
<thomas__> linuxlady: it should restart quickly
<prasoon> hello guys
<linuxlady> yea it did
<Agent_bob> !sudo | paperfunk
<ubotu> paperfunk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thomas__> linuxlady: that's a good sign
<prasoon> i need help with my battery '*
<thomas__> linuxlady: go back to general and hit test sound
<linuxlady> nothing
<thomas__> linuxlady: just a sec.. my wife's on the phone
<linuxlady> k
<jameswf-home> anyone toyed around with kde4 yet?
<corporeal> jameswf-home: w0rd
<prasoon> can anyone please help me out with my battery on IBM?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu alternative to "service" ?
<colorlessblueide> I had Adept crash during an update; since then I've been getting a "mime type" application/octet stream dialog box all the time.  Is there anyone who might be able to help me troubleshoot?
<jameswf-home> try apt-get -f install
<vzduch> !aptfix | colorlessblueide
<ubotu> colorlessblueide: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vzduch> dunno if that'll help, but might be worth a try
<jameswf-home> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NickPresta> I'm getting a new graphics card tomorrow and with it, I need to use the latest nvidia drivers. What do I need to do to prepare this computer for tomorrow? I know I should uninstall the current drivers and go back to the default, `nv` drivers. I have also downloaded the .run file for installation tomorrow. What else is needed? Thanks.
<colorlessblueide> vzduch: I have removed the lock, done the dpkg --configure, and successfully completed an aptitude dist-upgrade.   what I noticed is that, when it crashed, Adept was predicting another 30 minutes or so, but when I used aptitude, it only took a minute or so.
<thomas__> linuxlady: lets fix the clock, that's easy
<prasoon> i am using IBM R40e with Gusty Gibbon kubuntu edition. on startup i am getting a fatal error in inserting battery. can anyone helppls?
<vzduch> NickPresta: under normal circumstances there's no need to download a .run file
<thomas__> linuxlady: right click on the clock > date time format > ...
<ardchoille> !nvidia | NickPresta
<ubotu> NickPresta: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxlady> I figured it out, thanks though
<linuxlady> thanks for all your help
<thomas__> linuxlady: I'm not sure why your sound isn't working at the moment...
<groovesalad> i recently ran "mount -t /dev/hdd1 /disk2 -0 force" to copy files from a windows hd, i also added a line to fstab, i deleted the line now that im done, but now kde logs out as soon as i log in. i forgot to umount it, and i no longer have the drive. what should i do?
<thomas__> linuxlady: you hold try the OSS drivers, but that would be a big pain in the behind
<thomas__> linuxlady: sorry, that's *could*
<NickPresta> vzduch, the package in the repo is too old.
<thomas__> linuxlady: I'd hate to have you go buy a new sound card w/out know what the trouble is...
<vzduch> NickPresta: are you sure?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: iirc, the restricted driver manager can install the nvidia-glx-new driver
<NickPresta> vzduch, yes but you're free to double check. I require support for the 8800 GT. AFAIK, only the latest driver (released Dec. 20th) supports it.
<NickPresta> vzduch, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<ardchoille> NickPresta: You may have a point there
<NickPresta> =)
<thomas__> linuxlady: you might want to double check that you have it plugged into the right socket, and all the little gottchas
<thomas__> linuxlady: I've gone in deep on stuff just to figure out I didn't plug something in...
<thomas__> linuxlady: did that with a printer once
<thomas__> linuxlady: "test page works fine" WTFO!... not plugged, oh...
<linuxlady> i
<thomas__> linuxlady: the other thing that you might try, if you still have windows, to see if it's working there
<linuxlady> ive made sure everything is plugged in. ive always had trouble with this speakers for some unkown reason
<thomas__> linuxlady: there you go, you might try different speakers
<linuxlady> well i had xp on this computer, and it was running very slowly. itś old - from 99 so when i installed it kubuntu i just replaced windows
<thomas__> linuxlady: or headphones
<linuxlady> maybe. iĺl try that
<linuxlady> iĺl brb
<thomas__> linuxlady: fair enought, I've also had my fill of windows
<thomas__> anyone else have ideas on this sound problem?
<prasoon> i am using IBM R40e with Gusty Gibbon kubuntu edition. on startup i am getting a fatal error in inserting battery. can anyone help pls?
<linuxlady> thomas: i just tried headphones, and they dont work either
<thomas__> linuxlady: I'm looking into this a little more...
<linuxlady> ok wait - i must not have put them in the right area - they do work
<linuxlady> sorry. so that means my speakers are the issue - not the card?
<thomas__> linuxlady: sounds like it... I'm just glad we fixed this
<thomas__> linuxlady: you could try the speakers in a different device, just for sanity's sake
<thomas__> linuxlady: that's the trouble with computers they're soo complicated there are too many things that can go wrong, and it's hard to tell what it is
<thomas__> linuxlady: does the volume control on the panel work ok?
<linuxlady> i just plugged them into my ipod and they dont work with that. the speakers worked the other day with windows though
<linuxlady> yes the volume control does work correctly
<thomas__> that's good to hear
<linuxlady> thomas: no pun intended huh?? haha
<thomas__> linuxlady: careful about opening Pundor's Box
<thomas__> ;-)
<thomas__> well, I've got to go now, wife has some erends (sp?) for me to run
<linuxlady> thomas: where do you live? itś 12:00 am where i am
<linuxlady> thomas: thanks so much for all your help, i really really appreciate it. you are so nice!
<thomas__> Bangsean, Thailand.
<NickPresta> That was rather painless. Now I just have to hope that an update for nvidia-glx-new will be available before a new kernel update ;)
<colorlessblueide> Can anyone help with a hard drive mount problem?  After upgrade to 7.10, hard drive partition won't mount.
<thomas__> linuxlady: no problem, I've been getting help on irc, so I needed to return the favore
<thomas__> no e... I can't spell so well
<linuxlady> im sure iĺl probably be asking plenty more questions. thanks again
<thomas__> best of luck, and a Linus told me, "Happy Linuxing"
<osxx> linuxlady: hi
<osxx> hey I have an HP printer and was wondering how to get the drivers to work with kubuntu
<osxx> it doesn't work at the moment
<vzduch> I also have a HP printer, it works out of the box
<vzduch> --> 'HP' is insufficient information
<osxx> well apparently linux doesn't like older machines
<osxx> its an HP all in one
<osxx> I dunno the model
<linuxlady> osxx: hey
<linuxlady> headphones work
<vzduch> osxx: you should have a type label on the printer telling you what it is
<vzduch> either somewhere near the mains plug or on the bottom
<osxx> linuxlady knows
<osxx> she's hot
<linuxlady> hp psc 2410xi photosmart all in one
<homercycles> Help. I uninstalled Samba, rm -rf /etc/samba, then re-installed Samba and it hasn't created /etc/samba again. What can I do?
<osxx> see
<vzduch> if you call that an older model, what would you call my HP LaserJet 4?
<homercycles> I'd call your HP LaserJet 4 a very reliable printer
<osx5> at least hte laser will work
<osx5> :)
<osx5> old reliable
<linuxlady> osx5: meebo?
<osx5> i'm on aim
<osx5> there is a aim type app in kubuntu linuxlady
<colorlessblueide> Can anyone help with a "Device lookup failed" message?
<osx5> it should be under internet
<mrskateboy629> hello
<vzduch> I bet it is reliable.. never failed on me, I bought it used, it already had >180,000 pages printed
<mrskateboy629> i need some help
<osx5> vz either way my printer doesn't work
<mrskateboy629> does any one know alot about the kde desktop
<vzduch> mrskateboy629: don't ask filler questions, come to the point :)
<mrskateboy629> sorry
<osx5> KDE is the best desktop ever
<osx5> a favorite of mine
<osx5> even like it more than osx
<osx5> linuxlady is asking me how to register on freenode
<osx5> anyone know the commands?
<mrskateboy629> i need someone to like remotly control my computer or something and set up my kde desktop so that it looks normal
<colorlessblueide> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mrskateboy629> like video drivers
<NickPresta> !tell osx5 about register
<mrskateboy629> ect
<osx5> !tell linuxlady about register
<osx5> ty
<mrskateboy629> or maybe a tutorial or something
<mrskateboy629> i'm brand new to linux and i have no idea what to do
<osx5> its ok
<osx5> linuxlady is a newb and so am I
<mrskateboy629> or where to start
<osx5> skate linux is mostly command line oriented
<osx5> most of the auto installers are confusin to use
<osx5> i just use the cli
<mrskateboy629> what is cli
<NickPresta> mrskateboy629, ask your questions. try to be as descriptive as possible. We can help you
<vzduch> mrskateboy629: define 'look normal'
<osx5> command line interface
<mrskateboy629> i need help setting up my video drivers first off
<osx5> you know in movies where you see hackers typing in a dos like screen
<osx5> that's cli
<mrskateboy629> thanx osx5
<osx5> except they're on Linux
<osx5> :)
<mrskateboy629> i'm not really familiar with any commands or anything
<vzduch> !nvidia | mrskateboy629
<ubotu> mrskateboy629: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrskateboy629> thanx
<NickPresta> mrskateboy629, CLI stands for Command Line Interface. It is a text interface to shell. You don't _have_ to use it intensively if you don't want to. However, it is very powerful and is "better" than some graphical alternatives.
<mrskateboy629> where do i learn how to use it
<NickPresta> mrskateboy629, http://www.linuxcommand.org/ is a great place to start.
<mrskateboy629> ok thanx
<roy_t> hello, I have a problem I hope someone can help with. when I startup ubuntu I get an alert like "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one.", I click ok but it just keeps repeating
<osx5> keep in mind most linux auto installers are crap, not near windows in ease
<NickPresta> mrskateboy629, if you require help with a specific issue, just ask.
<osx5> cli is a lot easier and faster
<NickPresta> osx5, what are you talking about?
<vzduch> roy_t: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<osx5> nick i tried to use the package installer on kubuntu
<osx5> had no idea what was going on
<mrskateboy629> how do i find out what version of kubuntu i have
<roy_t> I have kubuntu
<NickPresta> What, specifically, in Adept, was confusing you?
<osx5> u have 7.10
<osx5> most likely
<roy_t> but I ran the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mrskateboy629> okay thank
<roy_t> then had the problem after reboot
<mrskateboy629> you
<roy_t> sould I be asking in #ubuntu instead?
<NickPresta> mrskateboy629, open up a Konsole (K Menu > System > Konsole) and then type: lsb_release -a
<osx5> kubuntu is ubuntu technically so it shouldn't matter where you ask
<vzduch> roy_t: --> /join #ubuntu <-- won't hurt to also ask there
<vzduch> because it's likely a ubuntu-desktop problem
<roy_t> no ones replying there though, so I asked here as well :p
<intelikey> i need a package management option to allow the newest version of each package on a disk to be installed or set as installable     is there any functionality in apt aptitude or dselect that could do this  ?
<NickPresta> intelikey, perhaps apt-cdrom? http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-cdrom and then `apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<osx5> nickpresta: if the auto installers are so easy then how come i couldn't install firefox
<intelikey> NickPresta doesn't it need a database   or can it build one ?
<osx5> i'm used to mac and windows where u have a setupfile
<osx5> i had to use cli
<NickPresta> osx5, PEBKAC? I'm not sure why you, specifically, had trouble
<intelikey> :)
<NickPresta> intelikey, well, if you add the cdrom as a source, it should look for package information on the disk.
<intelikey> but there isn't any package information   just the .deb's
<oakxx> asd
<NickPresta> intelikey, hmm. According to the APT HOWTO page, "suppose that you're using revision 0 of the stable version of Debian and you buy a CD with revision 3. You can use APT to upgrade your system from this new CD. To do this, use apt-cdrom". I don't know if it will build a database with the deb packages. It might be worth a shot. Otherwise, you might have to get fancy with `dpkg --compare-versions` and some loop
<NickPresta> s.
<jameswf-home> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jameswf-home> ubotu: beer is good
<linuxlady> i cant access my other harddrive. it shows up under storage media - but no files appear once i click it. itś 80GB, and i have a ton of music on it. i get this message when i click it: your-password
<intelikey> yeah i'm reading the man page for apt-cdrom,   it's can NOT do what i need.
<NickPresta> intelikey, hmm. I don't know enough to suggest anything other than writing a small shell script.
<linuxlady> oh not your -password sorry. hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<intelikey> yeah i will probably have too.
<linuxlady> anyone know how i can get that fixed?
<osx5> her HD has NTFS on it i think
<intelikey> linuxlady internal hd ?
<osx5> the other drive
<linuxlady> yes
<intelikey> add a line in /etc/fstab for it
<intelikey> if ntfs  you should use ntfs-3g  i think.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<osx5> yhou need to walk her on this one, she is a newb
<osx5> she probably doesn't know what you mean entirely
<osx5> lol
<intelikey> if just about any other fs i can spit you out a string for it pretty quickly
<intelikey> osx5 you may indeed be correct.  but i never assume ignorance      unless the alternative assumption is mallus
<linuxlady> osx5: hey
<osx5>  hey
<linuxlady> osx5: :(
<osx5> what
<osx5> why  the sad face linuxlady?
<intelikey> linuxlady so what fs is it ?
<linuxlady> i think itś nfts
<intelikey> !NTFS-3g | linuxlady
<ubotu> linuxlady: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<osx5> NTFS ;-)
<linuxlady> im reading now
<intelikey> k
<osx5> she thinks i was callin her dumb
<osx5> whoops
<osx5> lol
<corporeal> heh
<intelikey> ignorant != dumb     everyone is ignorant to many things.   simply means that they don't know about them.
<osx5> linux is a lot to take in
<osx5> for a new person
<NickPresta> my fstab line, for my Windows (ntfs) partition: "/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,auto,rw,nouser 0 1" (sans quotes). If you have a line like that, you can simply do "sudo mount -a" to mount it
<linuxlady> this is what i got after running the script:
<linuxlady> cd
<linuxlady> wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<intelikey> i would change the options personally   s/defaults,auto,rw,nouser/defaults,auto,rw,fmask=113,dmask=002/     but that's just me.
<linuxlady> ntfs is inconsistent or you have hardware faults and then it tells me to run something in windows (which i replaced completely with linux)
<intelikey> oooops   defaults and auto are redundant
<NickPresta> intelikey, oh. Kubuntu puts both by default. Strange
<osx5> NTFS = junk
<intelikey> but then again...
 * intelikey doesn't do windows
 * AK_Kenny is away: I'm busy
<NickPresta> !tell AK_Kenny about away
<Slimbsd> Hello
<colorlessblueide> t
<mrskateboy629> hello i have a question
<NickPresta> mrskateboy629, yes, what is it?
<mrskateboy629> i have 2 geforce xfx 8500gt video cards and my resolution is at 640x480 or something and it says that it cant go any higher
<mrskateboy629> how do i get it to go higher
<NickPresta> did you install the drivers?
<mrskateboy629> i think
<mrskateboy629> i went to that package thing and installed what i thought were the drivers
<NickPresta> in your xorg.conf file, what is under the 'Driver' option?
<mrskateboy629> i dont know what that means
<mrskateboy629> is that a command
<mrskateboy629> ?
<NickPresta> mrskateboy629, press "Alt + F2" and then type: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickPresta> paste that file in a pastebin and then give me the link.
<NickPresta> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Solifugus> I cannot use the upgrade kubuntu, because I get this error:  Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/deb/http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 198.173.5.11 80]
<sistema> help
<NickPresta> Solifugus, disable the third party repository
<Solifugus> ok
<Solifugus> NickPresta: can you remind me where to do that?
<intelikey> Solifugus adept
<NickPresta> Solifugus, Either use Adept > File > Manage or edit your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and comment (using the # symbol infront of the repo) the repository for skype
<Solifugus> NickPresta: Ok.. i found it.. I will try this again.
<intelikey> adept package manager extraordenair
<mrskateboy629> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49937/
<sistema> I can not open youtube in konqueror
<mrskateboy629> i think this is it
<ardchoille> !flashissue | sistema
<ubotu> sistema: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sistema> ok
<sistema> thanks
<Solifugus> NickPresta: seems to have worked.. thanks.. hope this doesn't take long
<intelikey> 6 hours if all goes well
<mrskateboy629> i think my video driver is nv
<mrskateboy629> the other one says vesa
<mrskateboy629> i dont know how to configure them
<intelikey> well time for rounds again.   gooday fellows.
<mrskateboy629> can anyone help me
<mrskateboy629> i need help configuring my video drivers
<mrskateboy629> hello
<se7en_> mrskateboy629: you need the right driver ... the easyest way to do that is to go to system settings > advanced > restricted driver and hope that kubuntu finds the right driver
<mrskateboy629> it says i have the right drivers but it still wont let me change the resolution
<se7en_> if you have nv you don't have the right driver
<se7en_> because the right driver would be nvidia
<mrskateboy629> it says i have the nvidia
<mrskateboy629> it says nvidia accelerated drivers
<se7en_> lspci | grep VGA gives you what
<mrskateboy629> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49939/
<mrskateboy629> the link has my info\
<se7en_> yes i know but since i am on a 21km2 island in the golf of thailand my internet isn't as fast as the rest of the worlds
<mrskateboy629> sorry
<se7en_> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mrskateboy629> should i choose nvidia for the driver
<Lame> testing out the new Kubuntu nightly build
<se7en_> yes and the reolution you like
<mrskateboy629> thanks
<Lame> my dream is linux will be the os of choice
<Lame> and it looks like its getting there lol
<se7en_> Lame: than people would have to spend some time to learn about there box and os ... most of them only want to use it
<Lame> well its getting to the point that the simplicity in linux is getting better
<Lame> and eventually as easy or easier than say windows
<Lame> just look at linux 3-4 years ago, and look at it today, its evolving pretty rapidly
<se7en_> thanks to all the help form the comunity
<sistema>   Kafeine because I am not playing a movie on DVD?
<sistema>  As install codecs?
<sistema>  I do not like anything?
<Lame> i just hope it keeps progressing the way it is
<Lame> and possibly grow or "evolve" faster now
<Lame> that more people are setting their eye's on it
<Lame> with the addition of all the cool eye candy , makes vista and the like look a bit shabby
<se7en_> yes lets hope at least the hardware supplier should be more helpfull with diver
<Lame> yep i hope that too
<Lame> i hear so many wanting to actually use linux when they see a cool video of compiz in action
<sistema> ??
<Lame> hardware vendors will eventually have to take linux seriously
<Lame> and it looks like some already are
<Lame> what would make my day , is to see a game at the store one day ,and on the side it says "Linux OS"
<Lame> now that would put a big smile on me lol
<se7en_> well i stoped to try to convince my friends to use linux because ... "this doesn't look like xp and i don't want to type so much ..." i help if someone realy want to use linux (if i can) but no more convincing
<Lame> yea your right se7en
<Lame> but right now at this particular moment, i dont think its "ready" for people to adopt
<Lame> not the average computer users anyways
<se7en_> but we both and many more know LINUX IS COOL!!
<Lame> but its getting very close i think
<se7en_> yes thanks to windows vista :)
<Lame> haha
<Lame> yea vista has to be the worst os ever made
<Lame> lol
<Lame> its embarrasing that you need all that ram/cpu for vista to do 3d
<Lame> and with linux, someone with a pc 5 years old can run it just fine
<Lame> and imo it looks 10x's better
<se7en_> i run compiz and i have 512 mb ram without problems my vista didn't even start
<Lame> haha
<Lame> when i have friends visit, i have to load up compiz to just make them stare at the screen
<NickPresta> Lame, I do that. My friends hate me :)
 * flaccid yawns
<Lame> haha
<Lame> i say..... does your pc do this?
<Lame> haha
<se7en_> :)
<Lame> im waiting for the day i can just format my hard drive and have only kubuntu on it lol
<funcrush> I just finish to install kde4, but the fonts are too small so I can't read them. how can I fix it?
<se7en_> close a window and it burnes away and they can't close there mouth anymore
<flaccid> anything on topic here today heh
<Lame> haha yep i would set my flames to look dark blue/purplish and have that after smoke lol
<Lame> it looked very cool
<ardchoille> !away > f00f|sleeping
<Lame> i think what would be another neat effect, is maybe the window turns liquid and splashes away or down or something
<Lame> just an idea
<Lame> lol
<funcrush> or how can I capture a screen in KDE4?
<ardchoille> !ot | Lame
<ubotu> Lame: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> funcrush: #kde
<funcrush> thank you
<Lame> oh sorry ubotu
<Lame> my apologies to all, well i gotta go anyways, just wanted to drop in, thanks se7en/Nick for the chat,,, hope all has a great new years
<Lame> alsp P.S. keep up the good work :D
<se7en_> :)
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a good app to monitor CPU speed for a core2duo PC in kde?
<HelloTher> Hello can someone help me please?
<HelloTher> helooooooooooooooooo?
<bucatoamano> who knows convertIT ?
<sam__> Hi, I'm getting nspluginviewer errors from flash things in Konqueror. Does anyone know how I workaround this?
<ardchoille> !flashissue | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Arv3n> Hello.
<Arv3n> Would anyone be kind enough to host my repo for my Ubuntu-based distro?
<Arv3n> I'm willing to pay.
<fadey> Hi. Does anyone knows where the default gusty kernel .deb package (the one that is on cd) could be found?
<se7en_> fadey: i think it is in /usr/src
<sahin_h> fadey: Why are you wondering about that? Would you like to download it?
<sahin_h> fadey: However here's the lates generic kernel: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<selfsearcher[]> hi !
<posingaspopular> hi selfsearcher[]
<selfsearcher[]> I need to know how to make my scanner Epson Perfection 3590 work in Gutsy :|
<ksal> hello
<ksal> where can i find libraries for mp3 encoding?
<posingaspopular> i never got my scanner/printer to work in kubuntu ;(
<posingaspopular> !mp3 | ksal
<ubotu> ksal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ksal> posingaspopular: i have them installed
<ksal> but i need them for my soundkonverter
<ksal> i need to convert something to mp3, but program doesn't know where those libraries are located.
<ksal> and i need it right now :/
<ksal> can somebody help me?
<selfsearcher[]> posingaspopular: it's not a question about the format but abuout how to make the linux drviers work in Gutsy. They are epokwa for Fedora (so they say)
<posingaspopular>  /usr/lib
<posingaspopular> erm @ ksal
<andrew__> How do I uninstall the graphics drivers as they are messing up my linux?
<TimS> If I moust a second hard drive as /home/ will it copy all the data in /home over from my current hard drisk?
<bazhang> TimS: moust? not sure what you mean
<Jucato> s/moust/mount/
<bazhang> TimS: you want to copy data to a new drive?
<Tm_T> hi Jucato bazhang & other kids
<Jucato> hi Tm_T
<bazhang> hi Tm_T!
<posingaspopular> no hi's for posingaspopular?
<bazhang> hi posingaspopular :}
<Jucato> posingaspopular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * Jucato is still trying to balance expenses...
<TimS> bazhang: Yes, I have a new hard drive I want to install and I want to copy my home directory to it and have it mounted as Home
<bazhang> TimS: you want to clone your system to a new hard drive? not sure if only moving home will  do it
<TimS> I only want to move the home directory, my current HD is running out of space, so I want a second HD for my data while the first stays for the system
<posingaspopular> are they going to be synced simultaniously
<bazhang> TimS: like a raid drive?
<TimS> No.
<posingaspopular> yea it's easy for one hd to see the other and mount, actively doing is above my pay grade
<TimS> Actualy, sort of yes.
<bazhang> heh
<fadey>  I'm having problems with the latest kernel package (doesn't detect my hard drive). So I was wondering if I could downgrade manualy to the kernel I've been using before
<se7en_> fadey: you should have the choice to boot into an older kernel in your grub boot menu
<fadey> se7en_: the only one I've got right now is from the earlier release 7.06 (2.6.20). However when I upgraded to gusty the 2.6.22 kernel was working fine. That is the one I'm looking for
<juan> fadey: ubuntu repos only host the newset version, im not sure where you could find  an old version, you could compile it if you really wanted tho
<jack> i need help with playing DVD movies
<jack> the problem is not libdvd
<jack> the problem is mounting the device which is not working at all
<bazhang> jack: hardware problem?
<jack> no because the drive reads audio cds
<HS^> how do i make 'sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd'  permanent? i added 'blacklist ehci_hcd' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and added 'DISABLED_MODULES="ehci_hcd" ' in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common. It still loads.
<posingaspopular> HS^: you should probably tell put it somewhere in your boot config files
<posingaspopular> that's about as much as I know about that
<HS^> but it also loads it after boot
<HS^> it seems dynamic.
<jussi01> How does one change the size of the icons on the desktop? It doesnt seem to be in configure desktop.
<SSSSSSS> Hello can someone please help me?
<Jucato> jussi01: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons ->  Advanced tab?
 * jussi01 hugs Jucato Thanks :)
<Jucato> :D
<sourcemaker> Is there a reason... why the Kernel Timer Frequency in kubuntu is only 250?
<smax> my linux box is not connected to the internet
<jack> thanks for the help
<smax> where can i get an implementatino of lisp
<smax> gcl or clisp. which ever is prefered?
<smax> im spoiled by apt
<jussi01> !info clisp
<ubotu> clisp: GNU CLISP, a Common Lisp implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.41-1 (gutsy), package size 3491 kB, installed size 9596 kB
<smax> i dont have apt
<smax> oh is it on the cd ?
<smax> i'll have to uncomment the line in /etc/sources.list
<smax> im using the version prior to gutsy.
<smax> can i install gutsy from cd-rom with out overwriting the contents in /home ?
<bazhang> smax: no
<smax> damn
<smax> bazhang: so i would have to back up to an other storage device?
<smax> great i'll have to learn partitioning.
<ubunturos> smax: you should have had /home as a different partition, I guess, you could have then
<bazhang> smax: best to back up anyway :}
<smax> should i mount /home from an other partition?
<posingaspopular> smax: common lisp rules
<smax> :P
 * smax has no idea about linux partitioning. checks google
<sourcemaker> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<awen_> smax: qtparted is a graphical partitioner, and as far as i know it is on the live cd
<awen_> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !info parted
<ubotu> parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-5.1ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 160 kB
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i installed kguitar and all seems to be fine but i hear no sound, timidity server is running... can you help me?
<smax> kguitar?
<white_eagle> anyone of you owns a ps3?
 * smax is afriad of accidently destroying data with qtparted.
<smax> yet if im compelled to back up to a seperate storage device, i could just use that  device as /home's partition
<awen_> smax: you should backup everything in your home-directory first
 * smax has mad porn.
<smax> large capacity
<smax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-GdiIYI-iA
<posingaspopular> !tmi
<ubotu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<shaye> know what?
<shaye> did you like that?
<The_ManU_212> smax it is like guitar pro or tuxguitar
<HS^> what is the kubuntu startup script, where i can add a command like 'rmmod whatver'
<jca_> hi All
<jca_> How do i check if i have installed 32 or 64 bit kubuntu ?
<awen_> HS^: why not blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<shaye> uname -a
<HS^> awen_,  because it doesnt work.
<pag> uname -m  is easier :)
<HS^> it still loads the module.
<shaye> ahh !
<jca_> 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux. Is this 64 bit?
<HS^> awen_,  i had to actually move the module itself
<pag> jca_, 64bit
<shaye> yes
<HS^> so that it could not be leaded again.  but it still loads it on boot time
<shaye> so is this --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-GdiIYI-iA
<jca_> yea uname -m was easy, hehe thanks
<shaye> somewhere in man.
<awen_> HS^: that shouldn't be possible, which module is it?
<jca_> im trying to install the closed source creative x-fi driver and it complains that 32 bit not supported :(
<HS^> awen_, ehci_hcd
<HS^> awen, here was my original question:
<HS^> How do i make 'sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd'  permanent? i added 'blacklist ehci_hcd' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and added 'DISABLED_MODULES="ehci_hcd" ' in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common. I also added 'ehdci_hcd' in '/etc/hotplug/blacklist' a file that i created. It still loads. It seems to load dynamic instead of just as boot, because using one time the command modprobe -r is not enough.. it just reloads after a couple minuts.
<HS^> As a last option I tried 'sudo mv /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko.bu' in the hope that the kernel wouldnt see it anymore. But it still loads.
<HS^> see i tried a lot. but now i just want to place rmmod ehci_hcd in startup script, and fysically remove the module. and be done with it
<awen_> HS^: placing it in your .bashrc should unload it when you login
<HS^> ok
<knights>  I'm looking at buying a new laptop and I'm considerig a core 2 duo but what about the 'serious MMU bugs' I heard about? Does this not apply to core duo?
<knights> whats a good channel for cpu talk?
<posingaspopular> knights: #hardware afaik
<knights> posingaspopular: Thanks!
<vadya> knights: i have Core2Duo with no problems
<knights> Whats the difference between Core2Duo and CoreDuo?
<vadya> knights: Core2Duo has 64bit support
<readyx> give it to me baby - aha - aha!
<knights> 64bit support, if you don't need more than 4GB, is a gimmick really tho isn't it? I've never seen any test that show 64bit to be faster, its normally slightly slower
<knights> I presume coreduo has better battery life than core2duo?
<disting> hey , how can i turn up the entire audio the whole thing other than playing on vlc player becuase vlc is the only one that can turn my computer volume to it's optimum? thank you XD
<knights> disting: gnome-alsamixer?
<knights> (or is that alsamixer-gnome ?)
<knights> oops! This is kubuntu! :)
<knights> kmix?
<knights> but you couldstill use gnome-alsamixer- I think its better thanb kmix, which is a bit of a mess
<vadya> knights: i can't compare battery lifes as i don't have coreduo :)
<vadya> knights: about performance - i don't feel any discomfort with speed
<nado> hi there
<vadya> knights: here are quite interesting articles: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_Duo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_2_Duo
<disting> i hate vlc it's so borin gi can't believe i used it for so long(4 years) :S :@ i am angry
<nado> i'm using a pretty old notebook and would like to know what graphics chip it has, any idea how i could get to know that?
<posingaspopular> lshw @ nado
<posingaspopular> in a a terminal/konsole
<knights> disting: boring??? Whatever happened to stuff like stable, powerful, reliable- all of which vlc is.
<nado> posingaspopular: thx, that worked ;)
<The_ManU_212> i installed kguitar and all seems to be fine but i hear no sound, timidity server is running... can you help me?
<disting> <knights> it sucks just boring, i feel sorry for people who uses vlc which is probebly everyone? that sucks eh? they learned bad education? thank you :D
<padey> disting then what do you recomment? vlc is just the best when it comes to powerful :S
<padey> recommend*
<awen_> I would go with kmplayer or kaffeine
<marioXXX> hello
<padey> well for first they don't play dvd iso files if you drag them into the program :/
<padey> vlc does
<marioXXX> how can i reset konqueror's menu and icon bars to KDE's default ones?
<padey> settings -> configure toolbars -> default
<Jucato> I don't think that's what he meant though...
<Jucato> hm... can't seem to find the FAQ...
<Jucato> marioXXX: try this (the first part) http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<crazy_bus> is it usual for feed items from akregator to go into the wrong slot.  i.e. items from feed a appearing in feed e?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: um... no..
<crazy_bus> because it's been happening to me a bit lately
<marioXXX> Jucato: thanx
<crazy_bus> the feed also know has the wrong picture and description while containing the correct title.  It's very strange
<konrad> I'm trying to use smb4k to mount network shares, but it tries to scan eth0 (internet) instead of eth1 (local network). Anyone know how I can get around this or is there a better way than using smb4k?
<jussi01> konrad: are they permanent shares?
<jussi01> ie. you want them there all the time?
<konrad> jussi01: As good as all of the time, yes.
<jussi01> konrad: then I suggest using !samba to mount them via !fstab
<jussi01> konrad: go private msg the bot and read the lnks from those 2
<etfb> Anyone got wifi working with Kubuntu Gutsy?  I'm getting odd behaviour and I'd like to know if it's a common problem.
<konrad> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<konrad> jussi01: tnx!
<jussi01> !fstab > konrad
<jussi01> konrad: yw :)
<jussi01> etfb: which chipset?
<etfb> jussi01: Intel 3945ABG - it's a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<jussi01> etfb: iirc, that should work out of the box - what are the issues?
<etfb> jussi01: Wired works fine - plug it in and knetworkmanager connects immediately.  Wifi doesn't connect until you beg it (click on the menu item for the access point) and waaaaaait...
<etfb> jussi01: Was perfectly fine in Feisty.
<jussi01> etfb: im not sure about those issues, sorry.
<etfb> jussi01: Ah well...
<jussi01> etfb: have you had a google aound?
<etfb> jussi01: I've offered prayers and sacrifices to Google, but She has not seen fit to reveal the Truth to my mortal eyes.
<jussi01> etfb: hehe, check the forums also ;)
<etfb> jussi01: The forums seem to be full of bug reports and a million people saying "me too", but no answers.  Perhaps I should google for the specific chipset and/or driver.
<jussi01> etfb: yep. also, have a look on lp - there maybe a bug/answer there
<etfb> jussi01: If I have a problem with wifi + networking + Intel 3945ABG + Toshiba + the ipw3945 driver + Ubuntu + KDE + knetworkmanager, which would you suggest are the relevant things to focus on?  I've been assuming there was an issue with wifi in general in Kubuntu.
<etfb> jussi01: What's lp?
<jussi01> !lp | etfb
<ubotu> etfb: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jussi01> etfb: no focus on the chipset.
<jussi01> imho
<jussi01> the chipset, plus kubuntu
<etfb> jussi01: Cool.  If you can't give me a ready-made answer, giving me a set of better questions to ask is just as good, or possibly better.  Thanks!
<jussi01> etfb: good luck, and let us know if you get a fix :D
<disting> <padey> totem movie player XD thank you
<DOLLY_> moin
<DOLLY_> kennt jemand von euch das problem:
<DOLLY_> kubuntu weigert sich einfach, bei den einstellungsfenstern in den systemverwaltungsmodus zu wechseln. bei einem klick auf den entsprechenden button, wartet er ein paar sekunden und dann sehe ich wieder das selbe bild vor mir.
<posingaspopular> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DOLLY_> was muss ich tun um den fehler zu beheben
<tsdgeos> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DOLLY_> danke
<pass> hello fellow kubunters, does anybody know if there is a permanent configuration file for the screen blanking parameter "xset s"
<Xplicit> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<etfb> I have a suspicion that something has gone wrong with DBus on my Kubuntu Gutsy system.  Does that make sense, or is it like saying my keyboard no longer works...?  Is it even possible for a system to work without DBus?
<Xplicit> possible but i think kde would have a hard time
<pass> hello fellow kubunters, does anybody know if there is a permanent configuration file for the screen blanking parameter "xset s"
<mauri> someone can haelp me with guarddog
<mauri> someone can haelp me with guarddog
<Xplicit> what help do you want?
<mauri> someone can haelp me with guarddog
<bazhang> mauri: need more info than that
<Xplicit> !ask | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mauri> bazhang: i'm not able to update amule servers, it crashs
<mauri> Xplicit:  i'm not able to update amule servers, it crashs
<The_ManU_212> hi
<jussi01> !hi | The_ManU_212
<ubotu> The_ManU_212: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<The_ManU_212> whre is the installationdirectory of java in edgy eft?
<awen_> The_ManU_212: try looking in /usr/lib/jvm/...
<The_ManU_212> awen_: no it isnt there
<The_ManU_212> the thing is i need a soundbank for tuxguitar
<The_ManU_212> but cant find javas installation directory
<awen_> found out which java package you have installed with "dpkg -l | grep java"
<awen_> then "dpkg -L <package-name>" give you the installed files
<Xplicit> ive installed kubuntu-restricted extras but kaffine doesnt see /usr/lib/win32 does that mean i can/cant play win32 codec
<camilla> Hello all! I've installed Kubuntu and it works great.
<camilla> But theres always a but :-)
<The_ManU_212> awen_: thx found it, it is jvm
<camilla> And her is mine; all the fonts looks screwed
<crazy_bus> what is the best place to upload a image when reporting a bug to launchpad?
<camilla> i've tryed the smooth fonts thing but it still looks wierd
<camilla> I'm getting a headace :-)
<awen_> Xplicit: try putting them in /usr/local/lib/codecs ?
<michael> I have a good Internet connection kubuntu recognizes the (cable modem) connection even displays the byes sent and received, but I cant bring up a web page.  whats the deal?
<jussi01> Is there a way to get the kmenu in a window? (ala apple's finder -> applications)
<michael> I just built the system with a fresh install of 7.10
<iCEifer> can anyone help me install a GTK2 theme? I already have the tar.gz for the theme but do I need to install metacity or something to install and use it?
<jussi01> michael: using konq?
<michael> yes
<camilla> Hello all! I've installed Kubuntu and it works great. But theres always a but :-)And her is mine; all the fonts looks screwed. i've tryed the smooth fonts thing but it still looks wierd
<michael> sorry for the delay, had to dress my little girl
<michael> mamma still sleeping
<camilla> Ok I guess we ha a little time difference
<jussi01> michael: np. I suggest you check with firefox or someting just to check
<camilla> I cannot find the fontrenderer
<michael> cant, its a fresh install
<michael> konq. is all I have
<michael> I cant connect to konversation either
<jussi01> michael: but you have internet access... can you sudo apt-get install firefox
<michael> ahhh, gotcha
<RurouniJones> if you can connect to the net but not a website (Using HTTP)  then your ISP may have a web-proxy that you need to configure
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<michael> I get an error stating that the firefox package has no installation canidate
<jussi01> michael: sudo apt-get update
<michael> no I am using the connection now with no proxy so no need of............oh crap..........
<jussi01> michael: ?
<michael> I didnt plug the cable in
<michael> lol, still using it to talk to you
<jussi01> hahahahaah
<michael> ok.. wil attempt again with an actual 'connection'
<jussi01> :)
<michael> brb
<michael__> ok
<michael__> I may not be truly connected
<michael__> I cant bring up an IP
<jussi01> michael: what does it start with?
<michael__> pc recognises a connection and somehow little bit of data
<Gargoyle76> I need help with  wireless hardware!
<michael__> IP?
<michael__> all zeros
<jussi01> michael: yeah, thats not really an ip...
<KR-data> my computer has started doing something on my disks, how to I know what it is doing?
<michael__> yeah I know
<jussi01> KR-data: ctrl-esc
<michael__> what threw me off was that I looked at the data sent and received and didnt bother to look any further
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> michael__: what sort of network hardware are we talking about?
<michael__> what do I do from here? When I connect the cable to the pc it it knows
<Gargoyle76> I tried installing kde4 and I lost my wilreless card...it won't show up in settings anymore
<michael__> hold on..
<michael__> its a gigabye board
<michael__> I know that much
<KR-data> jussi01, that doesn't say anything about usage of my disks
<Gargoyle76> can anyone help?
<Gargoyle76> guess not
<giuseppe> sorry, is there anyone had problems with amule connection?
<michael__> ok I will ahve to connect the intenet connection to it again for it to tell me. everything is blank right now
<Xplicit> kaffine doesnt seam to have permisions to do anything with my dvb card, how do i fix this?
<roy_> hi, is there a utility I can use to change the partition sizes after installation?
<michael> ok back
<michael> Device: mcp61  vendor: Nvidia  interface: eth0  bandwith: 100  Active: yes  Carrier Detect: supported
<Xplicit> roy_: yes but it could damage your data and you cant change the size of a partiton in use
<roy_> can I do it from a livecd?
<jussi01> !info qparted | roy_
<ubotu> roy_: Package qparted does not exist in gutsy
<Xplicit> i think so but i dont know much so cant gaurantee it as everytime i use qtparted it behaves differently
<jussi01> !info parted | roy_
<ubotu> roy_: parted: The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7.1-5.1ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 160 kB
<michael> Device: mcp61  vendor: Nvidia  interface: eth0  bandwith: 100  Active: yes  Carrier Detect: supported
<roy_> I have the feisty liveCD, is it there?
<jussi01> michael: do you have a router?
<michael> nope
<michael> straight from the wall
<jussi01> michael: and you dont use pppoe to connect in windows?
<michael> linux is all I use now
<jussi01> michael: weird
<michael> I do have windows on the other machine, but I cant connect there either (no drivers are loaded anyway) I want to get linux woking first
<michael> I am trying to get my sis to switch (pc is for them)  Merry Christmas
<jussi01> :D
<michael> AMD x2 6000+ 500 gig HD, 2 gig ram, she better love it
<michael> lol
<michael> all wrapped up in a Atrix case (one my favs)
<jussi01> michael: it should work. check your network prefs are set the same as the other working box.
<Karti> Hi all, looking at creating an iso image of my WIndows XP disk so that I can point to it within Virtual Box. Any one give me some pointers? Many thanks
<michael> should I put a stick IP in the settings?
<michael> I mean static
<jussi01> michael: you said you had another working ubuntu box - use the same settings as there.
<michael> ok
<michael> thanks
<jussi01> michael: let us know how you go
<michael> will do
<posingaspopular> michael: it's pretty easy actually. you install vbox in ubuntu, locate the .iso file on your system and tell vbox to boot from that iso
<bucatoamano> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tomahasamoot> hello
<jussi01> !hi | tomahasamoot
<ubotu> tomahasamoot: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tomahasamoot> I just downloaded and played with KDE 4.0
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: so what do you think?
<tomahasamoot> it looks great, but it's slooooooooooooow on a Core2Quad w/ 4 G ram and a 3 disk LVM array, also doesn't do anything useful... but it looks very nice.  Like Mac OS
<tomahasamoot> if this is the way things are going, I might as well switch to Mac OS now
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: here it isnt that slow
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: and they really dont try to look like mac...
<tomahasamoot> emilsedgh: it was very slow, like it would take 30 to 60 seconds to ad an applet on the desktop
<emilsedgh> wow
<muftir> wow
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: so there should be something wrong at there, what about cursor? it moved smooth?
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: i think you should try to disabled dekstop effects
<tomahasamoot> emilsedgh: also the applets didn't do anything at all.  expect the pager, clock, and lancher, none of the applets did anything...
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: try to disable desktop effects please
<tomahasamoot> emilsedgh: I have a Core2Quad w/ 4 GB of ram, an nVidia 8600, and a 3 disk arrary... that's not enough to run desktop effects... ?
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: thats enough, misconfigurations in X settings and/or not present drivers for your card may cause that
<tomahasamoot> emilsedgh: it's more than slowness, apps wouldn't load, I could see the processes were running, but they would never appear on the desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> not only that, as kde4 isn't officially out, we don't support it.  try in #kde-devel
<Daisuke_Ido> thanks SO much.
<knights> I'm running gutsy and my root partition seems to keep filling up to max (so stuff stops working) and I have no idea why as I'm not downloading anything. Is there a log file I can check or is this is gutsy bug? I'm up to date with my packages
<tomahasamoot> Daisuke_Ido: I'm back to KDE 3.5... I'm just letting you know what it's like
<Tm_T> knights: does "sudo apt-get clean" help?
<knights> What I should add is that I freed 4GB a few days ago and I've not installed or upgraded any packages or downloaded anything sine yet today I found / to be full
<tomahasamoot> emilsedgh: how can I tell if my card is configured corectely?  usplash also doesn't work, ... do you think it's related?
<knights> surely the is something under /var/log I should look at
<knights> I don't think this is an apt problem
<emilsedgh> tomahasamoot: o dont know :(
<knights> Nobody else experienced a mysteriously filling / drive under gutsy or heard of something similiar?
<Tm_T> knights: interesting
<Tm_T> knights: "du -chs --max-depth=2 /"
<knights> Tm_T: du: warning: summarising conflicts with --max-depth=2
<Tm_T> knights: then remove S
<tomahasamoot> is compiz installed by defalt now?  I remember seeing a reference that it is
<knights> Tm_T: HD grinding away now..
<Tm_T> tomahasamoot: it is in Ubuntu IIRC
<Tm_T> knights: aye, it checks your disk usage
<tomahasamoot> Tm_T: what's Ubuntu IIRC?
<Tm_T> tomahasamoot: Ubuntu If I Recall Correctly
<Xplicit> ive been having problems getting kaffiene to work with dvb earlier it wouldnt work atall now it will only pick up 1 multiplex, is this a kaffeine limitation or a config problem?
<Tm_T> Xplicit: latter
<tomahasamoot> Tm_T: but it's not in Kubuntu 7.10 alt amd64, right?
<Tm_T> tomahasamoot: no it's not in Kubuntu, I believe
<Xplicit> any ideas for fixing this? its a clean 7.10 install + all codec
<tomahasamoot> Tm_T: still to buggy?
<Tm_T> tomahasamoot: no idea, I don't use it
<tomahasamoot> Tm_T: thanks
<ubuntu> Hello all
<Sebien> Is there any way to install KUbuntu without formating the / partition?
<Sebien> I have only one partition for root and home, and I don't want to erase my personal data
<Xplicit> from?
<Sebien> the installer still wants me to format my / partition!
<Sebien> Is there any way to bypass this?
<Xplicit> Sebien: yes what are you installing from?
<Sebien> I was using KUbuntu before
<Sebien> I moved all the folders in / to /OLD
<Sebien> so the disk is clean for the installation
<Sebien> I selected manual partitionning
<Xplicit> im not sure then, the alternate install cd may work
<Sebien> the first drive assigned to /windows, and the second to /, none of them are forma...
<Sebien> ...ah
<Sebien> I don't have a big internet connexion
<Sebien> it will take time
<Sebien> to download
<Sebien> there is no command line switch to remove that error
<Sebien> or change the error to just a warning
<Sebien> It really should just be a warning!
<Sebien> or any command-line install procedure?
<Xplicit> possibly but i dont know much, ive found that the alternate install disk gave me all the stuff i had to work hard to do after install by default but i dont know if its included in the live cd
<W8TAH> morning everyone -- fighting a wee problem here -- when i boot my gusty laptop, the splash screen wont come up -- if i turn off the quiet option in grub, i can see all the various kernel messages etc, but with it on the kubuntu splash doenst show -- id like to solve this
<W8TAH> any input is welcome
<knights> Tm_T: Right, I know what the problem is- all my disk space is being ate by 'tracker' as
<knights> 35G     /home/nigmac/.cache/tracker
<knights> I'm actually running GNOME gutsy right now
<knights> Have I just got to turn tracker off or can it be fixed?
<tomahasamoot> I've got a Logitech cordless desktop wave, and mouse with a lot of buttons.  Many of them do work, such as the play/pause, stop, next, and previous track buttons.  Also the calculator button brings up SpeedCrunch.  All of this is very nice, and better then I thought it might be :-)
<ardchoille> W8TAH: This may be a dumb question, but do you have the word "splash" in your kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<tomahasamoot> However, I can't seem to assign the rest of the extra buttons
<W8TAH> lemme check but i believe so ardchoille
<Sebien> Ok, I won't reinstall KUbuntu, then. Does anyone heard about problems accessing disks on KUbuntu? I upgraded to the latest version and now I can't mount any external harddrive, nor the windows partition! Is there a was to fix that without reinstalling KUbuntu?
<W8TAH> ardchoille: it is currently not - -but i believe that in the past it was
<W8TAH> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=3ce4e26c-7927-4195-86d
<W8TAH> c-10f498257f9b ro
<W8TAH> thats my current kernel line
<ardchoille> W8TAH: Try adding the word "splash" in there right after "quiet" and see what that does.
<W8TAH> ok
<ardchoille> W8TAH: ok, add splash right after ro
<tomahasamoot> Sebien: I had some trouble durning install, but I was able to fix it by adding the windows to fstab
<W8TAH> ok
<tomahasamoot> ardchoille: I've had nothing but trouble w/ splash, you might not want to do that
<tomahasamoot> ardchoille: it's never worked, not once
<W8TAH> ardchoille: be right back
<ardchoille> tomahasamoot: I've never had trouble with splash.
<tomahasamoot> ardchoille: better to hit e in the grub screen, try it once, then when it doesn't work, you won't have to change anything back
<jaguila> hola???
<jaguila> alguien español????
<ardchoille> !es | jaguila
<ubotu> jaguila: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ardchoille> tomahasamoot: Actually, I've been running and supporting ubuntu for years and this is the first time I've heard of anyone having trouble with splash
<W8TAH> ardchoille: no splash - same behavior as before
<tomahasamoot> ardchoille: if you can tell me what would make it work... ?
<W8TAH> black screen from teh time i exit grub (where it says starting up) till KDM Starts
<ardchoille> W8TAH: Did you install video drivers?
<tomahasamoot> ardchoille: I RTFM'd and it didn't fix it, it also sounded like a very common problem
<W8TAH> ardchoille: i dont undestnad - X works fine
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: that's the same problem I have, splash is a load of crap, it doesn't work, don't use it
<ardchoille> tomahasamoot: This is the first I've heard about it. But, thank you for the "e" at grub menu advice :)
<ardchoille> tomahasamoot: We can do without that type thing here.
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: its worked fine for me untill i did the upgrade to gusty
<tomahasamoot> ardchoille: you're welcome :-)
<W8TAH> which is why it should work
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: 64 bit?
<W8TAH> nope
<ardchoille> W8TAH: Well, I've never done an upgrade
<W8TAH> ardchoille: its not a huge thing -- it works without it -- ppl just look at me a bit odd with all the kernel messges scrolling - -and i dont like to just see a blank screen
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: I've got some instructions that might work, if you want to try them...
<W8TAH> sure
<ardchoille> W8TAH: I agree
<knulfine> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: sudo hwinfo > modes.txt
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: sorry
<ainxthea> 46544
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: that's sudo hwinfo --framebuffer > modes.txt
<W8TAH> ok-- got a whole list of them
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: so you already tried this?
<W8TAH> no
<W8TAH> just ran it as u told me to
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: now less modes.txt
<W8TAH> done
<root____> scuse me .. who is a spanish kubuntu channel
<ardchoille> !es | root____
<ubotu> root____: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Tm_T> oh, root in irc :(
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: i see a whole list of options
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: it'll tell pick a mode, Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits
<W8TAH> yes -- i see this -- im on a laptop so my preferred mode is 0x344 --1400x1050 32 bit
<tomahasamoot> for example if you want this mode you'll put vga=0x0318 in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> one sec lemme do this
<root____> holas
<jpatrick> root____: the other channel mate ;=
<W8TAH> ok tomahasamoot done
<W8TAH> whats next
<tomahasamoot> now sudo update-grub
<W8TAH> AHHHHH -- i see a problem
<W8TAH> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<W8TAH> it appears that the splash image is completely missing
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: that's interesting, does it tell you a path?
<W8TAH> no
<lobosque> how do I enter in a directory with space in the name trough shell?
<ardchoille> W8TAH: That would be one reason why the "splash" in the kernel line doesn't work :)
<W8TAH> very true --
<W8TAH> how do i instll the splash image
<Jucato> lobosque: either press Tab to autocomplete the directory name or use \ before the space
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: I think those are in a package
<Jucato> lobosque: like "cd My\ Directory"
<W8TAH> ok
<lobosque> thanks buddy
<W8TAH> brb - 1 sec
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: lets look
<Tm_T> mmmmgh
<ardchoille> !splash | W8TAH not sure, but there may be some info here
<ubotu> W8TAH not sure, but there may be some info here: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ardchoille> W8TAH: Ignore that, it isn't for kubuntu
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thanks!
<ardchoille> W8TAH: ^^
<W8TAH> back
<W8TAH> thanks
<W8TAH> kewl
<W8TAH> AWESOME
<W8TAH> rebooting to try -
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<mauri> mule crash when update server list
<W8TAH> back -- it didnt change anything
<W8TAH> oh well
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: yeah, this is a tough nut to crack
<W8TAH> well - like i said - -not a big issue
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: you could try a lowwer res., but then, I'm guessing you already have
<W8TAH> no-- that i havent
<W8TAH> i'll try that
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: let me know if it works
<W8TAH> will do
<mauri> mule crash when update server list
<oakxx> ive been having a tuff time with firefox
<oakxx> swiftweasel wont work either
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: what was that update routine i had to do
<W8TAH> update grub or some such thing
<maki__> hi
<maki__> whats kubuntu default style?
<jpatrick> maki__: plastik
<maki__> the windeco is crystalsvg?
<BluesKaj> maki__: check in system settings /appearance
<maki__> i dont have kubuntu :)
<Jucato> Windeco is Crystal (Crystal SVG is an icon theme)
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: yes sudo update-grub
<mauri> mule crash when update server list
<Jucato> jpatrick: kubuntu's default widget style? polyester
<jpatrick> kwin-style-crsystal was packaged by me \o/
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: it appears when i do that -- it takes out the VGA Line
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<W8TAH> ohhhh -- ok
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: yes, it'll do that
<jpatrick> Jucato: plastik <3
<Jucato> doesn't change the fact that Kubuntu's default is polyester :P
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: there's a place to put it in the file, let me get you the ref. line
<W8TAH> ok
<emilsedgh> Jucato: kubuntu's default appearance is really ugly, i dont like it
<maki__> and the color scheme?
<Jucato> maki__: customized for Kubuntu
<tomahasamoot> ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the## alternatives## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5# defoptions=quiet splash
<maki__> Jucato: its on kde-look
<Jucato> dunno
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: you edit, but don't uncomment the last line
<Jucato> what I mean is that the color scheme wasn't based on an existing scheme, but was made for Kubuntu
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: ok
<maki__> i know
<Jucato> it's not that hard to export and put up in kde-look
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: then after you update grub, do a sudo update-initramfs -u
<W8TAH> how do i translate the vga= number
<W8TAH> from the modes.txt?
<htmljunkie>  k i am new on lin and run Kubuntu and I want to setup samba in a gui front end?
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: I was told that you can use as is, 0x0???, but then I'm still having trouble, so I could be wrong
<jpatrick> !smb4k | htmljunkie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb4k - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<W8TAH> ok
<jpatrick> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (gutsy), package size 1788 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<jpatrick> ^ htmljunkie
<htmljunkie> hello
<BluesKaj> htmljunkie:  smb4k is a nice samba browser with gui
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: if you've got any magic pix dust, now's the time to use it
<tomahasamoot> ;-)
<htmljunkie> k
<W8TAH> LOL
<W8TAH> sudo update-initramfs -u
<W8TAH> arrrggg
<W8TAH> sorry
<htmljunkie> where do i go to install smb4k
<htmljunkie> can i install it in add/remove apps?
<BluesKaj> htmworks well altho , once you have the network configged , Konqueror can do it easily and more simply by just using samba in it's addressbar
<htmljunkie> k
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: what went wrong?
<W8TAH> typed in the wrong window
<jpatrick> htmljunkie: yep, just make sure you have the universe repo enabled
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: oh
<BluesKaj> htmljunkie:  if your sources are all enabled smb4k will be in one of the package managers like adept
<htmljunkie> k
<nerian> Hi. I'm trying to install Compiz in Kubuntun gutsy
<jpatrick> nerian: hola
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: before I forget, there's a very simple, /etc/usplash.conf file that has the res. in it
<nerian> jpatrick: Hola
<nerian> jpatrick: he instalado esto  aptitude install compiz compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<jpatrick> !es | nerian
<ubotu> nerian: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: you should edit that then do the update, sorry, about that :-(
<mauri> mule crash when update server list
<BluesKaj> hmm, trying this pidgin thing for the first time , seems to work ok on irc but not as an IM ...anyone using google talk ...my grand daughter is trying to send me messages , but my replies aren't getting thru
<jameswf-home> I use pidgin for aim, yahoo, gogle talk, myspace and jabber
<jameswf-home> works fine
<jameswf-home> if it installed you want to try  #pidgin for troubleshooting and faq
<BluesKaj> fine jameswf-home , I'm getting this error message delivery failed
<BluesKaj> failed:  (Code 400)
<HS^> Any idea how to install OBDC qt4 support in kubuntu? fedora has packages for it.. but i cant find them for ubuntu.
<HS^> (here is fedora package: http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/extras/6/i386/repoview/qt4-odbc.html )
<e> pls help. how do i connect to the internet using a CDMA moderm. it uses a windows standard 33600 modem driver under winxp.any linux  driver that could work
<jameswf-home> HS^: have you tried alien works 60% of th time
<HS^> jameswf-home,  yes i tried.
<jameswf-home> stupid 40% :)
<HS^> QOBDC is not recognised after i installed it :\
<HS^> yea
<Joelito> Hi all, what's the name of the package that helps kubuntu keep update (security, patches, etc)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<BluesKaj> then it's adept notifier/updater
<Joelito> adept
<jameswf-home> Joelito: I think adept has a daemon
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: are you still here?
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: no luck
<e> pls help. how do i connect to the internet using a CDMA modem. it uses a windows standard 33600 modem driver under winxp.any linux driver that could work
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: let me go back and look again
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: dont worry about it - -im running short of time
<maki__> what's the name of kubuntu's default wallpaper?
<jussi01> e: what kind of cdma modem?
<sean> I'm having trouble installing a geforcefx graphics driver, it says gedit has not been able to detect the character coding
<tomahasamoot> W8TAH: well, write this down for later: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622018
<W8TAH> ok -- thanks
<maki__> can anyone upload kubuntu's default color scheme on kde-look?
<W8TAH> tomahasamoot: change of plans here -- im gonna tear into it a bit more
<ubuntu_> salut
<jpatrick> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<user_> hi all... trying to compile kernel, hit this brick wall: "*** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop."  What do i do?
<r12saa> Hi all. I have problem with my Amarok, it doesn't play .mp3??? Why ??
<Jeroi> it should automatically dl mp3 support
<Jeroi> when you try to play mp3
<Dr_Willis> for mp3 you need to install some extra packages.  - I thouht it auto installed tehm also.. but seen it not work in some caese
<user_> blood_killer: 1. please stop changing your name 2. download restricted extras for mp3 codecs
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<DreadKnight> anyone else having tiny font in kde4?
<Jeroi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user_> dr_willis: do you know how to fix this error whilst recompiling kernel: ""*** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop."" ???
<Dr_Willis> user_ no idea. I aint had to mess with the kernel in years. You did check the kernel guide?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<TuxMan> hello!
<Dr_Willis> hi
<TuxMan> so...
<TuxMan> I am torrent downloading the .iso for Kubuntu 8.04!
<TuxMan> :-)
<TuxMan> I have been so happy with Kubuntu that I want to go into graphics development for 8.04
<TuxMan> :-)
<Schuenemann> How to unmount my DVD? I'm getting this error message: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL
<telfordmedia> qanyone use linux mce
<rothchild> evenin' all
<Dr_Willis> hi
<poison--> <telfordmedia i did, once
<rothchild> hey Dr_Willis did you get your 'skyperophone' working?
<TuxMan> Wow. Kubuntu 8.04 is really popular.  Even KTorrent is slow downloading the .iso!
<Dr_Willis> rothchild not really. :) I just needed it in the basement so the wife could call me from Upstairs..  she made me move the pc upstairs... so now i ant hide.
<user_> does anyone know if 8.04 comes with a newer kernel than Gutsy's default?
<Dr_Willis> Id imagine it does. :)
<ardchoille> user_: Support for 8.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<rothchild> lol@ Dr_Willis
<user_> dr_willis: yeah, just wondering, i was having all kinds of hardware config problems, and now having trouble compiling a newer kernel, so I'll just wait for Hardy to be officially released, i guess :/
<TuxMan> user_:I could get an iso to you so you wont have to do the slow download of Hardy.  I'm doing it myself now.
<poison--> is hardy already available?
<TuxMan> as Alpha
<TuxMan> I'm a graphics devel person myself, and I have a second hard drive, so I thought, "why not get Hardy"?
<poison--> nice
<TuxMan> I'll also be able to try out KDE 4, which after a lot of work still didnt work on 7.10
<TuxMan> hmph according to KTorrent, another 3 hours and 40 minutes to go b4 iso completely downloaded.
<TuxMan> I hate busy servers.
<TuxMan> My comp is
<TuxMan> 2.4 GHz processor
<llutz> TuxMan: ^^ makes downloads not faster
<TuxMan> I'll go watch TV. TuxMan out!
<rothchild> tuxman if you have a gutsy disk you could just install that and then change the sources to hardy and upgrade it
<ardchoille> rothchild: That's not the recommended method of upgrading and could cause problems.
<jhutchins> So the theory here is we switch to unfinished/untested Hardy, and maybe that will make unfinished/untested KDE4 work better?
<llutz> jhutchins: mathematics: - * - = +
<jhutchins> ardchoille: I don't think they've done an upgrader script yet, that usually doesn't happen until package freeze lets them figure out what needs to change.
<mel> hi there
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Agreed. But, upgrading like that doesn't pull in apps that are new to Hardy but not in Gutsy, right?
<mel> did anyone manage to install ubuntu on ich8r .. raid-0
<ardchoille> mel: For ubuntu, you should join #ubuntu. This channel is for Kubuntu support.
<mel> i mean Kubuntu :)
<ardchoille> mel: Ah, ok
<kiiz> hi. can anyone tell how to get a CDMA modem working on kubuntu
<W8TAH> ardchoille: finally got it working -- followed the proceduare that the other guy (toma something) was giving me
<W8TAH> worked great
<Beelze> hello. i have a problem...i switched from gnome to kde4 (on ubuntu)....but now there are only black boxes and
<Beelze> i my opinion the problem is the displaymanager
<Beelze> but i can´t switch to kdm4
<CheGuevara> black boxes when you do what
<kiiz> does anyone use a cdma modem?
<rothchild> kiz what's cdma?
<uchimata> if i want to share a directory over my lan using samba, what should the permission on it be?
<CheGuevara> kiiz: try http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LinuxQuestions_org/CDMA_modem_phone_Howto
<ardchoille> W8TAH: Glad to hear it's working for you :)
<W8TAH> :)
<W8TAH> kinda a fun project realy
<Beelze> black boxes where the start button is....if i move my mouse over the start button i can see the kde menue
<W8TAH> Beelze: sounds like a driver issue to me
<Beelze> in the  background i can see my old gnome wallpaper
<Beelze> i think it´s the displaymanager
<Beelze> i cannot start kdm4 display manager....but don´t know what´s the problem is
<rothchild> Beelze: try f2 and run kwin --replace
<Beelze> ok i try
<W8TAH> i know i should know this but i cant find the place where i select the style for the KDM Greeter
<W8TAH> can someone pointme the right spot?
<Schuenemann> W8TAH, the splash screen?
<rothchild> W8TAH: try the 'advanced' tab in system settings
<W8TAH> no -- theres a place to re-configure what the actual greeter looks like -- for example to select if there is a user list or not etc
<W8TAH> thats not it
<Schuenemann> yes, it is
<ardchoille> !info kdmtheme | W8TAH
<ubotu> w8tah: kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<W8TAH> thanks
<Schuenemann> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jameswf-home> !MPlayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<jameswf-home> wow
<lerneaen_hydra> anyone here know how to remove an md array? while creating the array the first time the power died, and now whenever I try to repartition the drives the raid device thinks it's active and synced. Not even a 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXX bs=512' left running for a couple seconds will kill the array. Any ideas?
<jameswf-home> !emo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<slow-motion> hi
<uchimata> if i want to share a directory over my lan using samba, what should the permission on it be?
<jameswf-home> !samba | uchimata
<ubotu> uchimata: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jeroi> huoh
<Jeroi> I needed ia32 alsa-oss amd64 packet
<Jeroi> for teamspeak to work
<Jeroi> lol
<drarem> how can I make the win key on my keyboard 'sticky' so I can hit it to pull up the K-menu?
<rothchild> drarem have you seen this:
<rothchild> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/ about halfway down the page
<rothchild> search the page for PatheticM0F0 on	 				June 15, 2007 5:53 pm  			 			 			 			 			 			 			 			 			 		  	 						 	        	 			  			
<rothchild> backed up by: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552777
<romunov> anyone good at configuring local network (router)?
<jughead> I have a problem with kubuntu gutsy.  I needed to print a web page and wanted to print to pdf.  I tried to install cups-pdf but it was already installed but firefox doesn't recognize it.  other programs do.  the print to file through ps didn't produce useable results
<Aerentix> my kopete wont work, it says that I don't have any debuggin tools...  help?
<Lynoure> jughead: no "Print to File (PDF)"?
<jughead> not in firefox Lynoure, other applications like kate and the ps viewer have that option.  the ps printer is only printing the first page for some reason
<Aerentix> my kopete wont work, it says that I don't have any debuggin tools...  help?
<CheGuevara> what the exact error
<Lynoure> jughead: Have you restarted FF after configuring printing in cups?
<ubuntu> hi
<jughead> Lynoure, yeah I tried that.  I found a site that listed some changes in about:config - I messed with them and got the krpint dialog to show up (krinter lists the pdf printer) so looks like all is good.
<jussi01> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> thanxs ubotu
<jussi01> !bot > ubuntu
<ubuntu> how are you?
<jussi01> ubuntu: how can we help?
<ubuntu> i would know if this system is right eor me or not
<jussi01> ubuntu: what are you requirements?
<ubuntu> kubuntu5.4
<ubuntu> is it beter than xp?
<jpatrick> ubuntu: depends
<CheGuevara> 5.4 ?
<ubuntu> on what?
<CheGuevara> ubuntu: on what you want to do
<ubuntu> hmm.. playing games and brows+chat
<ubuntu> thats all!
<daffytheduck> there u go
<ubuntu> ?
<CheGuevara> yeah you gonna have problems wiht games :P
<ubuntu> noooooooooo
<ubuntu> whhay?>
<ubuntu> :X
<CheGuevara> because most games are made for windows?
<ubuntu> ohhhh i forgt\it
<ubuntu> so..
<CheGuevara> can use wine/cedega, but its not certaint it'll work
<alfonso> hola
<ubuntu> sty on my xp :S
<jpatrick> !es | alfonso
<ubotu> alfonso: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alfonso> gracias
<CheGuevara> ubuntu can use XP to play games and kubuntu for everything else
<daffytheduck> large projects like aircraft simulators in windows have hundreds of people working on them arround the clock so to get the same on linux its gonna take the same thing
<ubuntu> sims2?
<CheGuevara> or check http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/ if your favorite games are supported
<CheGuevara> yeah sims 2 doesn't work with cedega :P
<firegrind> hey all - i'm trying to add a user to my machine with useradd with the -p option to set the password.  the user appears but i can't su with the password i specify.  any pointers appreciated.
<biovore> add him to the admin group
<jpatrick> firegrind: sudo passwd username
<firegrind> cheers - jp: i want to do it non-interactively, bio: i'll give that a spin
<daffytheduck> shouldnt u get an automatic prompt for a new password with a new user
<firegrind> that's adduser
<daffytheduck> thats probably the best way to do it then
<firegrind> aha ! sudo apt-get install expect
<daffytheduck> try shadow as well
<mauri> is it possible to access to kubuntu 7.10 with no auotentication (username and passwd)
<bmack> i just enabled my ati graphics accl. in restricted drivers and now i cannot boot ubuntu i get this error
<bmack> starting k display manager( starting  powernowd.. ect/rc2.d/s20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: dir non existant - * cpu frequency scaling not supported
<rothchild> mauri not really no authentification but you can use the system settings to auto login a user
<OilR0ck> mauri: System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager -> Convenience
<rothchild> !info kdmtheme | mauri
<rothchild> justincase
<ubotu> mauri: kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<rothchild> no sorry ignore that
<mauri> rothchild: thanks
<mauri> OilR0ck: thanks. Are you able to help me to configure my webcam?
<OilR0ck> not sure, I don't have a webcam...
<mauri> OilR0ck: ok thanks however.....may I ask you another questons
<OilR0ck> sure
<mauri> OilR0ck: in reality they are 2 item, one question and one dubt. Starting from the question.....
<mauri> OilR0ck: in storage media, using dolphin, i'm not able to see a floppy disk as i see the other mounted disk. I suppose the is a sytem directory
<sourcemaker> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dreamcoder> does anyone else have problems extraciting multiple part rar files using kubuntu its near enuf impossible i am always getting errors
<_gtt_> i never have any problems with it
<_gtt_> do it regularly.
<_gtt_> i am having problems browsing samba shares though
<OilR0ck> mauri: i don't use floppies either but it doesn't there for me either. But I had it disabled in the bios, do you?
<dreamcoder> do u use usenet _gtt
<mauri> OilR0ck: no,
<biovore> dreamcoder: unrar has problems with multipule file archives..  Works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't..  I think you can use winrar under wine to get it extracted.
<_gtt_> sometimes, yes.
<mauri> OilR0ck: it is enable in the bios...the question is different
<dreamcoder> thank you very much biovre
<dreamcoder> was tempted to go bk to windows for a breif min there
<mauri> OilR0ck: in storage media it is not possibile to create directory, pehaps it is a system folder
<mahasamoot> stupid irc question, when I exit kopete, I can't come back in... how do I reserve my name, so it lets me in agian?
<alesan> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<alesan> what is a KDE app t ouse webcam, the links in !webcam refer to a gnome program
<biovore> and.. gnome programs work on kde..
<_gtt_> i'm gonna pull my hair out
<_gtt_> i'm in some serious need of help with this.
<alesan> biovore: 1) I have a slow connectin and I do not want to download the gnome libs
<alesan> 2) I do not want to load gnome and gtk libs in memory when all other libs are KDE
<_gtt_> been working trying to access my samba shares on a new laptop using gutsy for almost a week now
<dreamcoder> how about alt.binz as a news reader on linux or shud i use a native linux one.. i want to be able to use 256bit encyprtion
<_gtt_> i like pan
<_gtt_> or knod
<_gtt_> e
<biovore> pop open konqueror.. smb://<machine_name>/<share>
<mauri> is it important to have a firewall also in linus
<biovore> depends
<_gtt_> WTF\
<OilR0ck> mauri: try adding a new one in system settings -> advanced -> disk and filesystems
<_gtt_> that crap works?!
<biovore> yup..
<sourcemaker> !guarddog | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_gtt_> why doesn't it list the computers?
<_gtt_> how can i get it to list tthe computers?
<_gtt_> i just got through formatting and reinstalling for it.
<dreamcoder> lol oops av got firestarter working on kde
<biovore> thats not samba.. thats netbios then..
<_gtt_> how do i get netbios to browse it?
<mauri> OilR0ck: today I installed guarddog but it is not clear to me if a firewall is really necessary in linux
<_gtt_> i enabled wins support on the server and specified the wins server by ip
<biovore> konqueror can do it too..
<_gtt_> how can i get konqueror to browse them?
<biovore> system://remote/smb-network/
<biovore> try that
<biovore> works here
<biovore> works in dolphin as well
<_gtt_> v
<_gtt_> An error occurred while loading system://remote/smb-network/:
<_gtt_> The file or folder system://remote/smb-network/ does not exist.
<sourcemaker> mauri: If you do not open services like a web, ftp , ssh server or what else... it is not really required...
<biovore> system:/remote/smb-network/
<biovore> one slash.. sorry
<myk> hey, can someone help me figure out a dependency problem? trying to compile hydrogen svn... here's a pastebin of the error
<myk> http://pastebin.ca/837586
<sourcemaker> mauri: but I also use a firewall... guarddog is very simple to use...
<hydrogen> you won't compile me either!
<_gtt_> nope, i get the same error i've been dealing with
<_gtt_> "unable to find any workgroups in your local network. this might be caused by an enabled firewall"
<_gtt_> btw, when i p-ut that last one in it reverted to smb:/
<biovore> myk: looks like the code is in a busted state..  try a check out again later.. might get fixed.. you check out a earler version..
<myk> thank you
<biovore> _gtt_: maybe.. firewall could cause a problem..
<_gtt_> i just fresh installed it..
<biovore> so no firewall then..
<_gtt_> i didn't set one up
<biovore> apt-get install smbfs samba-common
<_gtt_> samba was the goal in this install... so i haven't done anything else
<_gtt_> samba-common is installed.
<biovore> don't really need one unless your running network services you don't want to have accessed from the outside..
<biovore> smbfs?
<_gtt_> i configured smb.conf for my workgroup name
<mauri> sourcemaker: probably i'm wrong but I know that in linux there aren't virus  o something like that as in windows
<_gtt_> i don't need smbfs unless i need to mount it, right?
<biovore> smb.conf is for the sambe server..
<biovore> I use smbfs and smbclient here..
<biovore> I don't really uses the gui at all..
<_gtt_> how do i configure the client to specify which workgroup ?
<biovore> the client dosn't have a workgroup.. the server defines the work group..
<_gtt_> well.
<biovore> its just a browser..
<_gtt_> i dunno about that, but i canat least access them with the MIME path
<biovore> do a nmblookup <some windows machine name>
<biovore> see if netbios is working right..
<bmack> i cannot boot kubuntu i get this error
<bmack> starting k display manager( starting  powernowd.. ect/rc2.d/s20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: dir non existant - * cpu frequency scaling not supported
<bmack> anyone?
<dreamcoder> liek in window su have disk clean is there similar in linux or doesnt it need it
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: No idea what disk clean is or does.
<dreamcoder> juz cleans all temp files and logs etc
<dreamcoder> just*
<dreamcoder> oh that was the main reason i cam ein here... i wanted to know if it was better and what for what reasons it is better (if it is) to install ubuntu then install kde other than just installing kubuntu?
<biovore> _gtt_: To search for computers in a samba network form the CLI you can do the following.  nmblookup -R <workgroup>
<hydrogen> dreamcoder: well, you get stuck with all of gnome
<hydrogen> which is pretty much a nightmare
<biovore> note though that win95 dosn't play well..
<hydrogen> people have contemplated suicide when they realized they had to look at gnome
<dreamcoder> lol i have used gnome before thats why i use kde
<cmacis> Yes, but isn't gnome more stable. I'm sick of the crashes in kde
<dreamcoder> gnome has been around for many more years i think
<dreamcoder> but
<jhutchins> cmacis: my kde doesn't crash.
<dreamcoder> i dont have a problem with kde
<jhutchins> Actually, gnome is not as old as kde, and kde derives from cde which is older still.
<jhutchins> However, age != maturity.
<dreamcoder> i think kde is much better eye candy
<misticwarrior> hey
<jhutchins> cmacis: I would think that if you're having problems with kde, you'd be likely to have -more- problems with gnome, as gnome is not as integrated and efficient as kde.
<biovore> hey is for horses..
<jhutchins> cmacis: How about xfce?
<biovore> :-P
<biovore> xfce is drived from CDE
<jhutchins> biovore: Actually, that's hay.
<biovore> commond desktop Enviroment..
<biovore> basicly converted CDE from motif to GTK
 * jhutchins just managed to unload the 1400lb bale that's been riding around in his pickup all week.
<misticwarrior> I need help in english... but I dunno where to go :D. I'm seeking a synonym of "p2p", or "sharing", or "network"... these things, but beginning by the letter "r"....... could someone help me ?
<biovore> rsync ? :-P
<jhutchins> Then there's Enlightenment 17.
<biovore> yup.. there another oldie
<biovore> been around for a long time..
<jhutchins> biovore: I thought it was a fork of the desktop that Gnome used to run on.
<caprikori> hey all
<misticwarrior> biovore: rsync ? O_o not really what I want :D I need a good known word :D
<jhutchins> misticwarrior: Try wikipedia articles on filesharing, or just google the words you used above.
<misticwarrior> ok
<jhutchins> I consider Gnome a relative newcomer in desktops.
 * jhutchins has to go be a plumber. l8r.
<caprikori> Does anyone know how to make Kopete's Cryptography plugin show the messages a bit better?
<fadey> hi,everyone. where would I go to report kde4 bugs
<fadey> ??
<dreamcoder> i am having trouble playing .avi files i get like a purple colour with loads of other colours not in any order wil it be that i dont have the codec or that it is corrupt i have had alot of avi files like this
<dreamcoder> and i have libxine1 etc installed
<INFOEXCLUDED> a friend of mine tells me that you need to be a dope addict to use hardy heron
<biovore> INFOEXCLUDED: I agree.. it just getting start on.. alot of problems and weirdness will be poping up..
<INFOEXCLUDED> do you snort smoke or inkjet ?
<Dragnslcr> dreamcoder- do you use Compiz at all?
<misticwarrior> does "resource-sharing" exist ? I need one word to say that, with a "r" at the beggining :D
<dreamcoder> nope
<misticwarrior> arf :(
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone hear if any problems with sound out of a wmv with totem?
<jpatrick> Mr_Sonoma: #ubuntu would be a better place for that question
<Mr_Sonoma> i asked there....didnt get a responce was hoping to hit someone here that may have known
<Mr_Sonoma> =)
<dreamcoder> strange a avi i tried to play a moment ago wudnt work now does
 * dreamcoder rubs his noggin
<sigma_123> why is der no easy way2 share a internet connection ova a network in kubuntu?
<dreamcoder> i need an easy way to search .nzb's any ideas? i did use alt.binz but u have to pay for the nzbindex now
<limac> is intel celerom m proc 64 bit?
<biovore> limac: some are some arn't
<biovore> I think the celeron m 523, 530, 520 are 64bit
<biovore> intel IA-64 extentions enabled
<limac> biovore: thx, i have 520
<biovore> then I guess it is.. Or so intel cames..
<limac> biovore; how can i install a 64-bit kubuntu edition?
<merike> hello, I'm looking for help to get back my sound
<biovore> get the 64bit cd and install it..  expect some pain on flash and some multimedia codecs though..
<limac> biovore: not from internet?
<biovore> no it on kubuntu's site..
<biovore> just like the 32 bit cd..
<biovore> just says AMD64 on the end
<limac> then from where?
<merike> I can't even hear test sound on system settings :(
<limac> merike: you can't hear any sound?
<merike> no, but it was there after install
<limac> biovore: so I have to BUY a cd (for 64-bit)?
<biovore> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/gutsy/
<biovore> just click on download on kuubnu.org
<biovore> select a location..
<biovore> then its torwards the bottom..
<biovore> the amd 64 bit edition..
<limac> merike: are your drivers properly configured?
<biovore> intel onboard audio?
<merike> I wouldn't really know, I haven't done anything to them; yes intel indeed
<limac> biovore; i have kubuntu 32-bit installed! but I am looking for a 64 -bit one!
<biovore> that links has the 64bit on it..
<biovore> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<limac> where? it's only for AMD
<biovore> AMD-64bit is intel 64bit there the same thing...  its call amd because they where first to market with it..
<limac> ah! thx
<merike> lspci recognises 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<biovore> ok intel audio..
<nomen> Oh, hi.. I'm new to IRCat all, and I would like to know of how to configure the music-center, that is used to have the sound card and plugged to the USB..
<biovore> did you do a some updates recently?
<merike> other than those automatic ones, no
<nomen> Maybe someone could help me?
<biovore> well sometimes it installs a kernel that dosn't support the intelHD audio adapter.. its weird..
<merike> unfortunately I'm clueless when exactly it stopped working
<biovore> probably a kernel update.. I had problems with this as well
<merike> I have 2.6.22-14-generic at the moment
<biovore> lsmod | grep intel
<fuel> I am facing problems while trying to upgrade to the latest version.
<biovore> snd_hda_intel         263712  6
<fuel> every time adept says network problem or something
<jussi01> fuel: are you connected to the net?
<biovore> I use dist-upgrade using the command line..
<fuel> jussi01:  I am !
<fuel> let me get you the log
<jussi01> fuel: ok, can you give us the exact error?
<fuel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50012/
<biovore> ah.. 3rd parity repos.. haha
<biovore> probably won't upgrade correctly because of that..
<biovore> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jussi01> fuel: remove those lines from your sources and it _might_ help
<fuel> okay i will try
<merike> I have this module and several other that contain intel
<jussi01> fuel: but I would recomend a backup and complete reinstall
<fuel> reinstall of what ?
<jussi01> merike: you have intel hda?
<jussi01> fuel: kubuntu
<fuel> why ?
<jussi01> !intelhda | merike
<ubotu> merike: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<level1> Hi, my /tmp seems to be acting up and its giving me some trouble
<fuel> Is the upgrade an unstable version
<fuel> ?
<level1> is /tmp usually list on df?
<biovore> merike: can you running alsamixer from the command line?
<jussi01> fuel: If you have used automatix, then its likely things are broken/will break during an upgrade
<biovore> level1: anything that it's own mount point will be on df
<alakhia> question about knetworkmanager: whenever I un-suspend my laptop, I don't have internet connectivity. I have to manually run "sudo /etc/init/networking restart"
<fuel> jussi01: I have not used automatrix
<alakhia> what could be the problem?
<merike> I ran alsamixer earlier, but whatever I tried it seemed to make no difference
<jussi01> fuel: ok. well the remove the third party repos, and retry your upgrade
<biovore> alakhia: not really a problem.. just it comes out of suppend.. knetwork manger should redo the network lease..
<fuel> ok!
<level1> alakhia: you might try whitelist or blacklist your module on suspend
<level1> alakhia: its under /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<alakhia> level1: i have no idea how ... oh ok
<vbgunz> I have an external USB drive. it is NTFS formatted. How can I get it to mount without requiring root to do so? I have this in my fstab line: /x /y ntfs-3g users,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<level1> alakhia: do you know the module name for you wireless card?  what card do you have?
<alakhia> level1: i also need to run "networking restart" on boot up ... could that be related?
<level1> alakhia: oh... probably, yes
<alakhia> level1: let me check hp's web site
<level1> alakhia: it sounds like its not being run automatically, and obviously it should be
<level1> alakhia: type "lspci" in a console window nad look for something that looks like a wireless card
<level1> alakhia: for example, I have a: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<alakhia> level1: shows Intel Corp, PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<W8TAH> hi folks -- ive installed and run LMSensors on my laptop -- its only reporting cpu and MB temp -- it seems there shoudl be more (fan speeds etc) how can determine what else should i be doing to find other sensors
<alakhia> level1: my output seems same as yours
<alakhia> level1: except for 02:00.0 part which is different
<level1> alakhia: thats good, its a good card
<level1> alakhia: anyway.... you module is ipw3945... but I don't know what your problem is
<level1> alakhia: but, you could modify a few scripts to force networking to work
<alakhia> level1: hmm, ipw3945 shows up in lsmod
<level1> alakhia: to get it working on startup, try putting a file in /home/yourname/.kde/Autostart
<level1> alakhia: actually, don't do that
<alakhia> level1: what should this file run?
<alakhia> oh, ok
<level1> alakhia: well, I forgot it needs to run as root... hmmm, what runs at startup?
<alakhia> level1: exactly ... which is why it is irritating having to type passwd everytime
<fuel> jussi01: ah! disabling third party repositories works
<fuel> thanks!
<level1> alakhia: well, the other thing is to modify /etc/acpi/sleep.sh put a line at the very end "/etc/init.d/networknig restart"
<jussi01> fuel: :)
<level1> alakhia: that will restart networking after resume from suspend
<jussi01> fuel: I think maybe the upgrade page says something about that.
<level1> alakhia: what do you mean? why do you have to type passwd everytime?
<fuel> oh
<alakhia> level1: yes, for sudo
<fuel> I will check that out
<alakhia> level1: everytime i un-suspend or boot up, that i
<level1> alakhia: um, well, you should only have to run the passwd command once in your life, to set the root password
<jussi01> !upgrade > fuel
<level1> alakhia: however, you might have to type your password after suspend
<alakhia> level1: still have to type password for sudo
<level1> alakhia: passwd is a shell command, you know that, right?
<pjfloyd> how do I configure to use the PC clock set to UTC?
<jhutchins> Actually, daemons shouldn't need root password.
<level1> alakhia: anyway, just add that line to sleep.sh and it will work
<level1> jhutchins: really?
<alakhia> level1: i think you are misunderstanding ... i meant passwd as abbrev for password
<jhutchins> acpi runs as root, so when it runs a script it doesn't need a password.
<alakhia> level1: not the command to set password
<level1> alakhia: don't use that abbreviation, it will confuse peopule
<alakhia> level1: sorry! :(
<level1> jhutchins: yes, but if you put a line in .kde/Autostart, it will be run as a user, not as root
<fuel> jussi01: thank you. See ya later
<jhutchins> True.
<jussi01> fuel: :)
<alakhia> level1: i've added the networking restart ... it's a hack but I hope it works
<level1> jhutchins: how could we have the command /etc/init.d/networking on every boot?
<alakhia> level1: thanks for your help ... let me suspend and see what happens
<jhutchins> level1: put it in rc.local
<jhutchins> It will run as root.
<level1> alakhia: put /etc/init.d/networking restart at the very end of /etc/rc.local
<jhutchins> So your network doesn't start at boot now, but will work if you restart it?
<alakhia> level1: and what about sleep.sh?
<level1> alakhia: there too
<level1> alakhia: rc.local is for startup, and sleep.sh is for after suspend
<alakhia> jhutchins: exactly ... once kde boots up, i don't get networking
<alakhia> jhutchins: if i run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it works
<alakhia> jhutchins: i have a feeling that networking starts but just doesn't do anything
<jhutchins> alakhia: Well, it may not work then if you need to run it _after_ kde.
<alakhia> jhutchins: well, worth a shot ... problem might be with knetworkmanager
<snowgoose> i ahve  problem  with  avg
<snowgoose> wants  permissiom  to change
<tB> On my system, when I set a window to another desktop, it still shows on taskbar on all the other windows... ^o)
<tB> Does anyone know how to only see the windows open on the specific desktop you are viewing?
<jhutchins> I'm on a different distro, but on mine local runs last (99) while dm runs at 54.
<jhutchins> So local would run after kdm, and should work.
<alakhia> level1: just un-suspended and sleep.sh fix works! Thanks!
<level1> I logged off a few minutes ago, and when I tried to log back on, X said that /tmp was unwritable.  I had to restart...  I think I still have the problem, because I'm not getting favicons in konqueror
<snowgoose> can some one help me out?
<level1> alakhia: great
<jhutchins> alakhia: Yes, I would suspect knetworkmanager too.
<level1> snowgoose: we don't understand your problem, could you explain it again?
<level1> jhutchins: its an easy target
<jhutchins> alakhia: On my laptop it wants to use the obsolete bcm43xx drivers instead of the new b43.
<snowgoose> when i  click update   in avg it tells me i dont  got permission
<alakhia> jhutchins: is it better to disable it altogether?
<jhutchins> tB: compiz?
<jhutchins> alakhia: That would be something to try, but your solution works.
<tB> jhutchins, nope, not running it.
<alakhia> jhutchins: yeah ... i don't want to break it again
<level1> does ubuntu support avg?
<level1> !avg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> what is a great anti-virus application for kubuntu?
<alakhia> jhutchins: the boot up test is the only one remaining to do
<vbgunz> klamav seems to be freezing up :(
<level1> vbgunz: I just assume you don't need one
<Schuenemann> vbgunz, why you need one?
<level1> linux is an anti-virus application
<vbgunz> for external NTFS drives with Windows backups
<level1> although it seems to not like /tmp
<Schuenemann> level1, maybe the machine is a gateway
<jhutchins> vbgunz: clam is pretty well respected.
<INFOEXCLUDED> join #clam
<level1> Schuenemann: well, theres a difference between a firewall and an anti-virus app
<alfonso> me pueden decir canal en español
<jhutchins> tB might be something configurable in the panel menu.
<jhutchins> !es | alfonso
<ubotu> alfonso: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vbgunz> man, I told it to scan a USB 2.0 NTFS drive, and the interface just froze on me. I keep telling it quit in the system tray, but it's gray and refuses to budge from there :/
<Schuenemann> level1, imagine the machine is gmail's. You don't want your windows users downloading windows' viruses
<level1> Schuenemann: but, isn't that a firewall, or am I just an idiot?
<jhutchins> There have been a recent run of Mac viruses, so assuming you're safe because you're running linux is no-longer good enough for a real production environment.
<jhutchins> As Schuenemann says, in a mixed environment you need to stop the Windows viruses.
<Schuenemann> level1, isn't a firewall supposed to prevent intrusions? Maybe I am the idiot
<Schuenemann> :-)
<level1> jhutchins: i have a hatred of anti-virus software; using it makes your computer fell like its a facist regime
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: I run clam on my fileserver, and a stand-alone firewall.
<tB> jhutchins, Ahh, under options I assumed not to check.
<limac> biovore; hey, but is there any way i can double check if my proc is capable of 64-bit? (but i am pretty sure it is celeron 520)
<Kohlrabi> wouldn't you need root/sudoer privileges do really destroy system critical stuff?@virus
<tB> jhutchins, Thanks. Under kde panel configuration.
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, interesting. What do you serve?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: I also run Norton on the XP workstations.
<level1> maybe we should just design operating systems tthat don't run arbitrary code from the net?  sounds like a plan
<biovore> limac: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bmack> i cannot boot kubuntu i get a error
<bmack> starting k display manager( starting  powernowd.. ect/rc2.d/s20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: dir non existant - * cpu frequency scaling not supported
<Schuenemann> level1, well, they're not supposed to
<bmack> how do i fix it?
<vbgunz> really, klamav is not quitting... :(
<snowgoose> levell    so there is  no way to give  avg pemison
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: It's for a small law office.
<limac> biovore: yup it is 520: so are u sure it is 64-bit?
<TuxMan> I need help! I try to update my 8.04 and it says it will break the system!
<level1> snowgoose: you could try running avg as root
<snowgoose> ok
<snowgoose> levell  how i set it as root?
<Ayabara_> after trying out kde4, my kde session complaints that it can't write to $HOME/.kde config directories
<level1> snowgoose: kdesu avg
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, do all computers there use windows?
<TuxMan> hm. first, can someone tell me how to check if the one I have is alpha 2?
<Schuenemann> the workstations I mean
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: server, firewall, and my workstation are linux.
<level1> Ayabara_: most people run kde 4 as a different user
<biovore> limac: http://www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/celeron_m.htm
<level1> Ayabara_: check the permissions on /.kde
<Ayabara_> level1, I guess I should have to...
<jhutchins> vbgunz: You're probably just as well off running clam at the console level without trying to integrate with kde.
<Ayabara_> too, I mean
<limac> thx biovore
<vbgunz> anybody know why some nodes in klamav are blue?
<biovore> limac: bios and mobo may not do the 64bit mode though..
<limac> biovore: so i am trying out 64-bit kubuntu!
<vbgunz> jhutchins: yeah, am thinking of that
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, well, at least yours is linux :-) Is it your office?
<limac> biovore; what do u mean?
<level1> Ayabara_: an early version of kde 4 would delete peoples data; you don't want that
<biovore> limac: If the live CD boots.. it means you have a 64bit computer..
<jhutchins> vbgunz: I didn't even know what klamav _was_ until I looked it up.
<limac> biovore: my fingers are already crossed! :0
<level1> what is the state of 64 bit ubuntu?  is it usuable?
<Ayabara_> level1, no. I just tried it out for a couple of minutes, and decided I will wait til it's released
<biovore> limac: 64bit support requires you cpu and all the rest of the system and do 64bit address scheme
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Nope, just a client.
<Ayabara_> level1, now I kinda just want to go back to where I was...
<vbgunz> heh, a front end to clam, seems decent
<level1> Ayabara_: well, try ls -l ~/.kde and see what it says
<jhutchins> vbgunz: Except it's not working for you.
<limac> biovore: what's ur opinion on 32-bit vs 64-bit kubuntu?
<dreamcoder> is there a speed increase in using 64bit? i am assuming it will be about 20% ?
<biovore> level1: I am running kubuntu on a E3850 here..
<jhutchins> vbgunz: You really don't have to check every operation like you do in windows, because linux is structured differently.
<Ayabara_> level1, drwx------
<biovore> There are some weirdness with flash and multimedia codecs to get them to work since there 32bit..
<jhutchins> limac: If you needed 64bit linux, you would know.
<level1> biovore: apparently flash and java arn't perfect yet, among other things
<ubuntu_> ey guiz, i really need some extra-help in here! how can i recover my previous installation of kubuntu?
<vbgunz> jhutchins: I killed it, ran it again on the external device and rather than say "quarantine" all files found (which seem to make it freeze), I said to ask, it seems to be working far better... maybe it cannot quarantine files on an NTFS disk, although I have rw on it
<merike> hello, back after restart, turned out that disabled modem in BIOS was the biggest problem, currently mp3-s are somewhat crackling though
<limac> jhutchins: but how is it better than 32-bit?
<ubuntu_> i installed windows and i lost my boot!
<level1> ubuntu_: what do you mean recover?  what happend to it?
<biovore> level1: yes..  well java there is a 64bit port now..  flash is still emulated via netscape-wrapper
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: 64's aren't inherently faster, the main thing is they can address more memory.
<level1> !grubfix | ubuntu_:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> !grub | ubuntu_:
<ubotu> ubuntu_:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<biovore> limac: is really..  no unless your doing mad number crunching..
<biovore> (isn't really)
<dreamcoder> yea i know about the memory just thought it would, i am using 64 kubuntu at the min
<ubuntu_> iexactly
<jhutchins> limac: 64's are an advantage when doing certain types of processing on large datasets/files.
<alakhia> level1 and jhutchins: I just rebooted and I have networking! Thanks both of you.
<nuxil> hi all
<dreamcoder> and i have 32bit firefox with flash plugins for flash, and i am using 32bit java for frostwire
<jhutchins> alakhia: Great!
<level1> alakhia: hacking is always the solution. Also, brute force
<biovore> bigger hammer method..
<nuxil> does anyone know of a tool that allows me to grab youtube videos?
<ubuntu_> what can i do to recover my grub?
<dreamcoder> yes
<limac> jhutchins: ah ok!
<alakhia> the funny thing is that knetworkmanager shows "No active device"
<vbgunz> heh, the very first file found is marked as a virus :/
<level1> biovore: yoqu are obviously not using a big enough hammer
<dreamcoder> download helper nuxil
<biovore> dosn't firefox have a utube vid grabber?
<dreamcoder> get itoff firefoz site
<dreamcoder> firefox
<level1> alakhia: maybe you can close it and reopen it?
<nuxil> dreamcoder, ok i'll look into that.
<dreamcoder> u can download videos off any embeded video site ;D
<limac> biovore jhutchins: so 64-bit one is better than 32-bit? overall
<limac> :?
<alakhia> i'm not touching it ... maybe when I feel brave ;-)
<Schuenemann> ubuntu_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dreamcoder> onlt thing i dont likeis cant get java to work in firefox but.. i dont use it so
<biovore> limac: no..  probably want to stick 32bit unless you know what your doing..
<level1> alakhia: knetwork mangare doesn't really have very much power, it just delegates to NetworkManagerD
<nuxil> !helper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> limac: no reall advantage for the normal users.. and there are more headaches
<nuxil> dreamcoder, ??
<merike> any ideas what could cause poor sound quality with mp3-s that sound nice on portable player?
<dreamcoder> oh i am on about 64 bi firefox nuxil
<dreamcoder> lol
<ubuntu_> Schuenemann: thak you :D
<biovore> merike: probably some weird mixer setting..
<dreamcoder> download helper works and it is a plugin from the firefox site
<level1> merike: what media player are you using? and what speakers?
<Schuenemann> merike, maybe PCM is too high? Once that was my problem
<limac> biovore: i mainly do programming, use blender to create and animte 3d modells
<dreamcoder> i use it alot
<biovore> limac: in that case.. stick the 32bit..
<level1> limac: 64 bit might help on blender, but probably not worth it
<dreamcoder> i do alot of video encoding.. a hell of alot 32 or 64?
<biovore> unless your running more then 4GB of ram.. no reason..
<level1> I heard that when you switch to 64, you half your effective ram
<level1> because everything takes up twice as much space
<Schuenemann> is there any stable 64 bit OS yet?
<level1> Schuenemann: ha!
<biovore> kubuntu 64bit works fine..
<limac> biovore level1: so 64-bit has more advantage in blender and not for programming?
<biovore> gentoo 64bit works fine as well
<Schuenemann> level1, ha is an OS?
<level1> Schuenemann: I not in the opinion that there is no stable 32 bit operating system
<dreamcoder> i have been suing 64 bit kubuntu for quite a while now.. no problems i have had
<level1> Schuenemann: I'm of the opinion that there is no stable 32 bit operating system
<biovore> limac: I don't think 64bit  has any advantage in blender..
<jhutchins> Iteresting, this appears to be a web-based youtube downloader: http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php
<merike> using Amarok and a Trust headset, what exactly is pcm, when I make it less then sound get rather quiet
<level1> merike: pcm is part of the volume control
<biovore> there is master as well
<dreamcoder> http://www.downloadhelper.net/welcome.php?version=2.5.3 <-- video downloader
<TuxMan> .... can someone help me install kde4 on Hardy? when I try to install kde4 packages, it says it will break the system.
<biovore> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<limac> but would u guys suggest me to try it out, you know as like 10 gb partition. btw i have 1.5 gib ram
<merike> master is at max anyway but without pcm it's very quiet
<level1> limac: you can try it if you want, just to see, but its nots really useful yet
<merike> using KMix
<level1> merike: try setting master to about half and pcm to about half
<Schuenemann> merike, PCM is Pulse code modulation. I don't know what exacly that means. The higher the value, the higher the volume. But, if it's value is too high, sounds get distorted.
<camilla> Hello All
<mahasamoot> I'm also having trouble w/ KMix
<Schuenemann> merike, try PCM at about 60%
<limac> level1: i guess i'll just try it out
<mahasamoot> sometimes it has no effect, and bounces between 0 and 11 % when I try to change the volume w/ my keyboard
<mahasamoot> mute has no effect, but it says mute on/off
<limac> level1level1: but is there anything that u can't do in 32-bit that can b done in 64-bit?
<merike> it truly sounds better with pcm at 60%, any specific reason to suggest that value?
<dreamcoder> how come suse 64bit java and flash etc work fine
<Schuenemann> yes, that's the value that worked with me hahaha
<dreamcoder> kubuntu flahs and java hate it
<level1> limac: use 5GB of ram
<ubuntu_> i don't know if everything is ok with the recover of grub. i get this message. is everything ok? did i recover grub? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50018/
<level1> limac: so, if you happen to have 5GB of ram that your just not using, maybe its worth it
<merike> I see :D
<level1> dreamcoder: kubuntu isn't perfec
<camilla> I Need some help please. My installpaket Adept manager has kolapsed. In the terminal window, it says that line48 is korrupt, but I cannot find anything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dreamcoder> ohi know dont get me wron gi aint slagging it off
<limac> level1: but my most worry is in resizing the hd after i decide to delete it using gparted
<dreamcoder> i love kubuntu
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: What if you were to try booting the system now?
<dreamcoder> reason i swtiched from Yast
<dreamcoder> to apt
<dreamcoder> i was using SuSE for ages
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: i just what to know if i did everything ok,so i can move to that next step.
<camilla> talking to me? :)
<level1> limac: well, if you want to be experimental, you have to take some risks... just back everything you value up... make sure to get .kde if you use kmail.
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: did i get everything right now?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: You'll know when you reboot.
<Ayabara_> level1, did the permissions on .kde tell you anything?
<ubuntu_> jhutchins:ok thank you :)
<camilla> I tried to reboot but I still coulnt read
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Honestly, it says it worked, it looks fine to me.
<limac> level1: ur right i guess i do have to take some chances! :)
<level1> dreamcoder: I actually kinda like debian, I might go back.... theres a lot of things that happen in kubuntu that I can't fix, but in debian most stuff is fixable
<camilla> But then I started Adept, Ill try again
<level1> Ayabara_:
<jhutchins> Mandriva rocks.
<level1> Ayabara_: well, it seems to be writable; I don't really know what your problem is
<ubuntu_> thank you all, beautifull people!! i'm really starting to love Kubuntu :)
<limac> how do u get wireless in debian?
<TuxMan> hellooooo... can anyone answer my question?: How do I get KDE 4 on Hardy Heron? I tried installing the kde4 packages but they said they would break my system.
<limac> level1 ^^^^^6
<Ayabara_> level1, hm. ok. thanks anyway
<level1> cam
<level1> TuxMan: ask in #ubuntu+1  ... is there a
<level1> is there a #kubuntu+1
<TuxMan> I'll check. TuxMan away!
<level1> limac: wireless in debian is the same as ubuntu
<level1> its the same distribution. just with different window decorations
<limac> level u mean like just click on the wireless icon?
<level1> limac: what does ^^^^^6 mean?
<level1> limac: theoretically
<limac> level1; welll
<limac> u no
<Schuenemann> to look above, I think
<level1> it has knetwork manager, etc
<limac> level1: typos :)
<level1> I see
<level1> i need to write a script that translates irc speak into clean, grammically correct and properly capitalized english
<level1> maybe replace some words with synonyms that sound cooler, like "question" with "inquiry"
<Schuenemann> I replace some in amsn
<dreamcoder> does paypal charge for anything? like just for having an account
<Schuenemann> if it's a personal account, no.
<Schuenemann> it'll be better if you read their webpage
<dreamcoder> because i am wanting to donate some money to alt.binz so i can use the NZBindex function thats all u have to update to get the new version which lets u use it
<Ayabara_> I followed the instructions on the kubuntu site to install kde4 rc2. Is there a site with instructions on how to uninstall?
<nuxil> hmm. i need a tool that can dl videos like on youtube.. i tried youtube-dl but it will only dl from youtube.. is there a similar tool that dl from other places too?
<dreamcoder> nuxil i told ya use download helper
<Schuenemann> nuxil, www.keepvid.com
<dreamcoder> i use it
<nuxil> ok.. i thought it was in adept.. i didnt see it there,,
<dreamcoder> no
<dreamcoder> its a plugin for firefox
<nuxil> greasemonkey =
<nuxil> ?
<level1> Ayabara_: well, basically, sudo aptitude remove all the packages you installed, but that doesn't solve your problem
<ubuntu> i need help!!! i-m the guy of the grub problem. it didn-t work
<dreamcoder> firefox - tools - addons - get extensions - find download helper
<ubuntu> can anyone REALLY help me_
<ubuntu> _
<dreamcoder> install
<dock> @ Ayabara, well this should work, try with synaptic, just to remove kde 4-desktop
<dreamcoder> then its pretty easy to use
<Ayabara_> level1, I know, I'll fix the other stuff as well :-)
<ubuntu> can anybody help? i need to recover my grub
<somekool> hi
<Schuenemann> ubuntu, I think I used this one when I need it: http://manetho.wordpress.com/2006/10/25/recuperando-o-grup-apos-reintstalacao-do-windows/
<nuxil> dreamcoder, this one ? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<somekool> is it a good time to ask for some help ?
<dreamcoder> yea
<dock> is it installed on MBR? ubuntu
<ubuntu> and i really need help, not links to read. i have done that in these last hours and with no results
<Schuenemann> !ask | somekool
<ubotu> somekool: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<somekool> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 and then I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop because I did not like the gnome experience.
<ubuntu> Schuenemann> i did thatm it didn-t work
<nuxil> dreamcoder, will it work for ffox 2 version 2? i see its for 1.5
<dreamcoder> i am not sure u will have to read up
<ubuntu> i-m not familiar with the konsole
<Schuenemann> ubuntu, how come, if I just gave you the link?
<somekool> since I did that, It feels like GDM is still trying to start and now, I am getting an error message saying that X is already running.
<ubuntu> i did some google before...
<dreamcoder> oh yea
<dreamcoder> sorry read ur question wrong
<somekool> I can just do CTRL-ALT-F7 to access my KDM but the error always stays on CTRL-ALT-F9 ... how can I fix that?
<ubuntu> Schuenemann but i will try one more time. i can you help me with this_
<Schuenemann> ubuntu, oh well, that's what worked to me. Are you sure you tried that one?
<velh0> Schuenemann> i-m sorry, i though that was another link!
<velh0> Schuenemann> that i didn-t try. i will now
<somekool> ok, I can see two rc script in /etc/rc2.d so it should be the problem
<velh0> Schuenemann> thank you. i hope this one works, cause i-m getting tired of trying...
<Schuenemann> velh0, blame windows
<Schuenemann> it has no right to overwrite your MBR
<Delvien> what is KDE's restricted manager?
<jhutchins> level1: that translator you're looking for is called a "brain".
<camilla> Hello again can someone please help me o reinstall Adept
<combinio> i have hdd 149GB where linux takes only 120GB. is this possible to use that unused space somehow for files (movies, pictures, etc.?) ?? - it's totally empty as another partition
<level1> jhutchins: is that a technical term?
<biovore> Delvien: handles installing of close source to licensed devices.. like nvidia graphics driver..
<Schuenemann> combinio, yes, of course
<combinio> Schuenemann: how to ? :}
<Schuenemann> combinio, format it using qtparted
<Delvien> biovore lol woops said that wrong.. What is the restricted manager in KDE, meaning where can i find it and run it.. "/usr/bin/restricted-manager" does not exist on a brand new 7.10 install of kubuntu
<jpatrick> combinio: make a partition on it and mount
<jhutchins> combinio: gparted may be able to resize it.
<combinio> Schuenemann: i mean i have 3 partition - main "/" second /home and that third unused
<level1> combinio: is the extra 29GB a seperate partition, or is it part of your linux partition?
<combinio> jhutchins: i just formated it to FAT32 system with gParted tool ;P
<biovore> Delvien: in the system tray.. you have a thing that looks like a chip?
<Delvien> biovore im giving KDE one more shot to not annoy the hell out of me, on a different computer so .. not in touch with all the KDE stuff
<combinio> level1: separeted part.
<dreamcoder> is there a shortcut to get the name of the person u r talkin to first?
<dreamcoder> like Schuenemann: i mean i have 3 partiti
 * jhutchins doesn't understand why someone would use a partition editor to create a filesystem isntead of mkfs, but oh well.
<velh0> Schuenemann> what do i put in here? root (hdX,X)  my partition is sda5
<combinio> can i resize my /home partition without losing data ? :D
<Delvien> biovore after the first couple boots it goes away
<level1> combinio: I've noticed that windows won't recongize a fat32 program formatted by linux, although linux can use it just fine
<Delvien> biovore happens like that in GNOME too
<level1> combinio: so find a window computer and reformat that partition using windows
<Schuenemann> velh0, the one where kubuntu is installed
<combinio> level1: i have only linux, no winXP :P
<level1> combinio: then why would you ever need fat32?
<jhutchins> combinio: Supposedly.  If you don't back it up before messing with the partitions you've no-one but yourself to blame though.
<level1> combinio: that sounds like a personal problem :)
<bmack> i cant boot kubuntu i get a error that say "starting k display manager( starting  powernowd.. ect/rc2.d/s20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: dir non existant - * cpu frequency scaling not supported
<combinio> level1: idunno - choose that type between ext3 , Fat32 etc ;P
<Schuenemann> dreamcoder, type part of the name, then TAB. If you're lucky, your IRC client has that feature
<biovore> Delvien: hmm.. not sure then..
<jhutchins> Linux makes fat32 partitions just fine!
<jhutchins> mkfs -t vfat
<dreamcoder> Schuenemann: yay
<dreamcoder> thanks
<level1> combinio: unless you plan to share files with windows, theres no reason to have a fat32 partition
<Schuenemann> combinio, I use FAT because I also have a windows partition
<combinio> i just want to make that partion holding some movie stuff :)
<velh0> Schuenemann> so              root (sda5,sda5)     ?
<level1> jhutchins: well, my experience is that windows won't recognize it, but thats just my experience
<combinio> Schuenemann: i see...
<gtt> windows sees it fine
<Schuenemann> velh0, in which line are you?
<Schuenemann> at*
<gtt> i use it on a dual boot partition
<combinio> level1: so i guess u advise EXT3 part. ? :)
<jhutchins> velh0: I think for grub that would be root (5,5)
<velh0> Schuenemann> or              root (sda5,5)     ?
<jhutchins> or root (hd5,5)
<combinio> but if i have it already then how to mount ? :)
<level1> combinio: absolutely... until ext4 comes out
<level1> combinio: or reiser un-kills his wife
<jhutchins> I don't believe grub uses sd
<Schuenemann> velh0, it says you should type the output from the previous command
<combinio> level1: understood :))
<velh0> jhutchins i dont have any hd* . only sda*
<chato> hola
<chato> ke pasa peña
<jhutchins> velh0: I don't think grub uses hd/sd, I think it uses hd.
<level1> one of these days, reiser will un-kill his wife, then we'll all use reiser4
<combinio> level1: do u know maybe how to mount that ext3 partiotn? cuz it is unmounted now (?)
<Schuenemann> !es | chato
<ubotu> chato: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jhutchins> velh0: You'll notice it's not sda1 but hd0,0.
<chato> !es
 * jhutchins uses lilo which uses the standard linux drive names.
<level1> combinio: well, add it to your fstab, or type "sudo mount /dev/name of partition /media/mountpoint"
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<velh0> Schuenemann im portuguese, i understand that :) i just don-t know what it mean. what does it mean?
<jhutchins> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<level1> jhutchins: best not to starve him
<limac> can i get kde 4 on kubuntu gutsy, if yes how>
<limac> ???
<limac> :?
<Schuenemann> velh0, huh... what was the previous command output?
<stdin> limac: see the topic
<biovore> limac: kde4 is very unstable.. and not really ussable yet..
<jhutchins> limac: What part of it are you testing?
<velh0> jhutchins i don-t have any hd nothing! only sda someting! i guess that-s because i have a SATA disk, right?
<combinio> level1: it looks i have nothing like fstab ;P
<jhutchins> velh0: grub doesn't care about the drive type, only it's bios numbers.
<combinio> level1: also i don't have "mount point" :?:
<level1> combinio: open up /etc/fstab
<limac> jhutchins: not sure
<level1> combinio: that file has instructions on how to mount the hard disks on your computer
<biovore> yeah.. bios reorder the disk for sata on some systems.. makes it hard to figure out whats going on..
<combinio> level1: ok then :) thanks for help ;)
<level1> combinio: well, you have to read between the lines.  Whats the name of your new partition?  sda1 or somethnig?
<jhutchins> velh0: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Device-syntax
<combinio> level1: hda5
<combinio> it is written in gParted
<level1> combinio: good.  "sudo mkdir /media/hda5 && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/hda5"
<velh0> Schuenemann> its Error 15: File not found
<level1> combinio: that will mount it
<Schuenemann> argh
<level1> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<velh0> Schuenemann> what does that mean???
<combinio> level1: works :)
<Schuenemann> something went wrong, certainly
<combinio> level1: there is now one folder there "Lost and found"
<velh0> Schuenemann> sorry my bad i was wrong
<level1> combinio: of course it works, I'm perfect.  <dignified stance>
<combinio> level1: is possible to make it auto-mounting everytime i login my Kub.?
<level1> combinio: ignore that, it seems to be something linux does for some reason
<Schuenemann> velh0, why don't you paste everything in pastebin?
<level1> combinio: yes, thats what fstab is for... look at what ubotu said a few moments ago
<combinio> level1: oks :))
<combinio> level1: thanks for help once more ;)
<dreamcoder> is there any command in linux that will alow u to trash ur hard drive so nothing can be read off it agen?
<velh0> Schuenemann> i hope its all ok now
<jpatrick> dreamcoder: why would you want to do that?
<Schuenemann> velh0, how did it go?
<dreamcoder> not for anything ilegal wud be on my own hd
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: For most modern drives messing with the low-level formatting can do that, but it's pretty advanced stuff.
<sourcemaker> dreamcoder: shred... use with case !
<Schuenemann> dreamcoder, what are you hiding, huh?
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: There are DOD certified disk wipers available.
<dreamcoder> hahah
<velh0> Schuenemann> but i got this message> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<sourcemaker> dreamcoder: shred is working fine... but it takes a long time...
<Schuenemann> velh0, is it a different computer?
<dreamcoder> nothing special just watched a few movies and was wondering
<velh0> Schuenemann> is there any problem?
<dreamcoder> i kno i was thinking something very quick
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: Sort of a killswitch or booby trap, right?
<Schuenemann> velh0, I don't remember taking any long time with me, but, well, wait...
<dreamcoder> yea
<dreamcoder> apart from explosives
<dreamcoder> lol
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: No, if an agency gets ahold of your computer, they're smart enough to pull the drives first and put them on special equipment to read them.
<dreamcoder> expolsives it is then hahah
<velh0> Schuenemann> i didn-t have to wait. i only got that strange message.
<Schuenemann> velh0, well, if no error messages shew up, go test if it worked
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: That certainly won't work.  The mag layer will survive.
<Schuenemann> but, don't give up if it didn't :-)
<velh0> Schuenemann> how? by reebooting the machine? or is there a command to test?
<Schuenemann> even if you burn the disk? :-O
<Schuenemann> velh0, the page says to reboot...
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: has to reach a certain critical temperature.
<Schuenemann> and it promises grub will be back :p
<dreamcoder> how about a internal water pistol?
<dreamcoder> haha
<dreamcoder> or flame thrower
<Schuenemann> dreamcoder, I think it's easier to respect the law :D
<velh0> Schuenemann> yes it say-s. i-m sorry i didnt notice. see you in awile...
<dreamcoder> no i wasnt on about me.. i just seen people on movies be like blah blah wondered if it was true
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, how hot is it?
<jhutchins> Thermite oughta do it.
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: I'd have to look it up.
<alesan> hi wasn't there a skyper version with webcam support?
<Schuenemann> don't worry about that
<alesan> skype
<jhutchins> dreamcoder:  science, physics, and engineering are rarely consulted for movie scripts.
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, lol, I don't think any technical subject is
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: There are whole web sites dedicated to the impossible physics of movies, and there are impossible movie computer trick sites too.
<dreamcoder> yea i guess, would be good though! i watched wargames, hackers and hackers 2 then was hooked on computers
<dreamcoder> lol
 * jhutchins was one of the people who _did_ wargames.
<dreamcoder> not for the bad part but for the intellgience of the characters (actors)
<dreamcoder> what do you mean you did wargames?
<jhutchins> We hacked a DoD mainframe so we could play with three dimensional array programming (it was the only one that could handle multi-dimensional arrays at the time).
<velh0> i'm the guy from the grub problems! everything is fixed!! :) :) :) thank you so much
<Schuenemann> velh0, fine :-)
<dreamcoder> department of defense? am i right? i am from the uk
<jhutchins> velh0: Congratulations.  Consider the implications of what you have learned in regard to hacking the rest of your universe, not just your PC!
<jhutchins> dreamcoder: Yep.
<velh0> Schuenemann: thank you
<Schuenemann> velh0, you just discovered windoze can't control you by erasing your boot options :-)
<dreamcoder> well my only comeback is i made a slice of toast and made a program called hello world in visual basic haha
<velh0> jhutchins: what do you mean?
<jhutchins> velh0: Don't just hack your computer, hack your world!  If someone can build it, you can fix it!
<jhutchins> velh0: You can even make it better!
<velh0> Schuenemann: looool! yeah! i has really starting to loose my pacience... thank you for all the help. i'm saving the precious link you gave me :)
<dreamcoder> how hard is it to learn python?
<Schuenemann> velh0, you're welcome
<dreamcoder> depends onthe person stupid question
<velh0> jhutchins: that's the beauty of linux! :)
<Schuenemann> dreamcoder, easier than C or perl, I suppose
<velh0> jhutchins: i'm still windows dependent, but i hope to learn a hole lot more in linux enviroment. everything seems so beautifull!
<camilla> Hello again :-)
<camilla> Can someone help me with Adept?
<camilla> Is has crashed, and wish to avoid reinstall
<ardchoille> !adeptfix | camilla
<ubotu> camilla: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<camilla> A thx :D
<ardchoille> yw
<camilla> Hep but its not locked it's just dont open
<velh0> does anyone knows a good program to copy an entire partition to a file, so one can recover it later? thank you...
<camilla> But wait I will try the console thing
<somekool> I have a problem with unicode stuff... under windows I copied some folders named in Japanese from my C: drive to a USB Drive (fat32 both), when I get into linux, my folder on my C: are perfect readable japanese. while the copy on my USB drive are just question marks ????????? any idea whats wrong ?
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | velh0
<ubotu> velh0: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ardchoille> velh0: PartImage
<velh0> ubotu ardchoille thankyou!
<ardchoille> yw
<dreamcoder> when i grow up i want to be like you lot haha
<dreamcoder> i am 24 lol
<velh0> when i grow up i want to be LINUX lol!
<camilla> Does anyone want to se what I got out of the console?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | camilla
<ubotu> camilla: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<camilla> Ok tx again
<ardchoille> camilla: Go ahead and pastebin the console output, it help someone here help you.
<mahasamoot> how can I set num-lock to be on by default?
<velh0> ardchoille: can i use PartImage to backup and recover the active partition were i'm working in?
<camilla> Here is the URL   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50023/
<dreamcoder> so does anyone use windows here still
<ardchoille> !ot | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jpatrick> dreamcoder: I don't
<Schuenemann> !windows | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<jpatrick> poor poor bot :(
<dreamcoder> i dont want help
<Schuenemann> hey, who removed that part about the mental health institute?
<camilla> Well windows is off topic :D
<dreamcoder> i am very good with windows.. its linux i am intrested in
<dreamcoder> thats why i am now a linux only os
<ardchoille> camilla: What was the exact command you used to get that?
<dreamcoder> with windows u need to reformat every month because everything slows down after time is that the case with linux
<velh0> ubotu is not human! but he sure says some nice things ;)
<camilla> Well...sudo fuser -vk/var/lib/dpkg/lock/;sudo dpkg
<ardchoille> camilla: Did you put a hyphen before the "vki" bit (ex sudo fuser -vki)?
<camilla> Was it wrong?
<ardchoille> camilla: aha, put a space between -vk and /var
<dreamcoder> also is there a webpage to put people through step by step of what do do to install al the codecs etc and i mean w32codecs not free ones
<camilla> Ok..
<ardchoille> camilla: "sudo fuser -vki" is a command and "/var/lib/dpkg/lock" is a path to a file
<ardchoille> !restrictedformats | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> how can I see the list of running processes?
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: open a terminal and type: top
<dreamcoder> so can the free codecs encode dvds etc
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: But, there's also htop, which is much better, and you can install that if you want
<ardchoille> !dvd | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: ps aux might also be good command in some use
<Schuenemann> ardchoille, how to just get a list?
<Delvien> Whats the best way to remove as much of KDE as possible ?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: see what I said
<camilla> Can I uninstall the Adept package whith dpkg?
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, how do I see if a specific string is there? is it that grep something?
<Tm_T> camilla: yes, but why would you do that?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: ps aux | grep foo
<Tm_T> to see foo that is
<Schuenemann> ps aux | grep mysql
<Schuenemann> that, thanks
<Tm_T> yesssir
<ardchoille> camilla: Just out of curiousity, did yo run this entire command?  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, what is ps and aux?
<Schuenemann> just to help me memorize
<camilla> Gaa Ill will try again :-)
<Jucato> ps = list running processes
<mahasamoot> hello, I'm looking for help with a couple of keyboard issues
<Jucato> aux - a, u, and x options for ps
<Tm_T> Jucato: thanks :)
<Schuenemann> hmmm alright
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: ps --help ;)
<Schuenemann> yeah, I was wondering what ps mean
<dreamcoder> so because i am using 64 bit i cannot watch some videos in firefox if i went to kubuntu 32 bit it wud work?
<Schuenemann> I was thinking about something like lsproc or something
<mahasamoot> my wireless keyboard has no leds, so I don't get any feedback
<Jucato> Schuenemann: it's basically the same as if you pressed Ctrl+Esc in KDE ;)
<mahasamoot> is there a way to get visual feedback on the screen when toggling num-lock, cap-lock?
<ardchoille> dreamcoder: There's a way to get flash running in 64bit firefox, but I hear it's complicated. Try searching on http://ubuntuforums.com
<Schuenemann> Jucato, I see
<Tm_T> mahasamoot: yes, "keyboard status indicator" might be the right keyword
<mahasamoot> Tm_T: thank you :-)
<dreamcoder> i have flash working using 32bit firefox - its certian videos i cannot view it just doesnt show anything
<Schuenemann> now, where is the information about which processes automatically start then the system starts up? I want to get rid of myslq
<Schuenemann> mysql*
<mahasamoot> also, how about setting num-lock at boot?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: update-rc.d --force mysql remove
<camilla> Yes I'll will post it...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50024/
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: is to remove it
<ardchoille> !info numlockx | mahasamoot
<ubotu> mahasamoot: numlockx: enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-6 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: to list them, ummm
<ardchoille> mahasamoot: Hmm.. that's for X11, not "on boot", sorry
<mahasamoot> ardchoille: thank you :-)
<camilla> My problem is that Adept donnot open when I try ; APT-databasen kunde inte öppnas. Det kan orsakas av felaktig inställning av APT eller något liknande problem. Försök köra apt-setup och apt-get update i en terminal och se om det hjälper för att lösa problemet.
<ardchoille> camilla: Translation?
<mahasamoot> the console was my next.. question, but I guess it's a smaller issue]
<camilla> Swedish But it says that ATP-base cannot open
<Schuenemann> looks like swedish is pretty verbose :-)
<camilla> Well thwre is moore
<camilla> :-)
<dreamcoder> i am trying to get the xbox 360 security lecture to work but to no avail : http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EEAllAlZVuRLhOzpWe.php
<dreamcoder> think i might go bk to 32 bit or wndows lol
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: indeed, it is, och jag tycker inte om det, javisst
<velh0> see ya
<camilla> "can depend on "wrongful" settings of ATP
<velh0> happy new year ^-^
<Tm_T> camilla: ummm, doesn't sounds like it
<camilla> "try to run Apt_setup2
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, I was kidding, I know she translated only the relevant part
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: I know you were kidding :-P
<Tm_T> camilla: run apt-get update, what does it return?
<Schuenemann> oh well
<batis610> i want to rip some episodes from a dvd with multiple laguages and subtitles... which can i use?
<ScottG> My Xorg is busted.. can't start X..
<ardchoille> !dvd | batis610
<ubotu> batis610: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<camilla> "couldn find the command
<ScottG> what is the CLI command to start with basic graphics?
<Tm_T> camilla: what?!
<camilla> Well this is the problem with translated wesions. Now I have to translate it back arrgghh:-)
<camilla>  apt_get update
<camilla> bash: apt_get: kommandot hittades inte
<camilla> "kommandot hittades inte"=could'nt find the command
<Schuenemann> it's apt-get, not apt_get
<camilla> I spell like shit, sorry bout that :-)
<camilla> That figures arghh
<Ayabara> level1, open for one more Q? if I don't care about losing my app-settings, will I get a fresh kde-start by deleting .kde and .kderc in $HOME?
<camilla> Noob
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, do you know how to list everything that starts up automatically?
<Ayabara> if anyone else wants to reply, that's ok too :-)
<camilla> E: .... unknown on line 48 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<camilla> But I cannot find anything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Schuenemann> camilla, why don't you pastebin that file?
<Schuenemann> what do you mean you can't find anything?
<camilla> Its only one line
<Schuenemann> paste it
<camilla> Ahh I can't find anything in that directory
<Schuenemann> huh?
<Schuenemann> try kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> !boot | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Schuenemann> ok, I'll install that bum
<camilla> Ok here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50028/
<Schuenemann> camilla, the file, not the command output
<ardchoille> !baddevice | camilla
<ubotu> camilla: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Schuenemann> it should've opened the text editor with the file
<dreamcoder> is kubuntu as secure as kubuntu
<dreamcoder> sorry
<dreamcoder> is suse as secure as k
<camilla> Thx, thx for you help
<dreamcoder> just with the yast it seems easier to configure the firewall
<dreamcoder> and more advanced than using commands
<dreamcoder> other than using commands
<Schuenemann> camilla, huh... where is the file?
<Schuenemann> dreamcoder, I believe they're all secure, yes
<dreamcoder> thanks sorry i ask alotof questions i kno
<dreamcoder> also i have a sparew pc cud i make this into a dedicated firewall that is easy to set up
<dreamcoder> and wud it be as good as a router baught from the shop
<Schuenemann> I have no clue what that means
<dreamcoder> spare pc*
<dreamcoder> sorry
<GWillakers> Reading the online manual I don't see mention of 'Smart Playlist'.  Does RB have them??
<dreamcoder> and would it be as good as a router baught from the shop*
<dreamcoder> also i have a spare pc could i make this into a dedicated firewall that is easy to set up
<dreamcoder> i have really got to stop using slang
<GWillakers> oops, wrong window!!
<billybobo231> can anyone help me with compiling? every effort at compiling kdenlive results in errors like: "make[2]: *** [kdenlive/CMakeFiles/kdenlive.dir/krender.o] Error 1"   What is a "make[2] ...Error 1" ?
<david__> you need to paste more output than that
<billybobo231> ok, so its more deep-rooted...
<david__> use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<david__> then link us to that
<billybobo231> would you be able to follow it if I pastebinned the final chunk?  i am wondering if i am missing a library, or if it is something in the application/code...
<billybobo231> ok
<david__> yep
<david__> it's almost always a library
<david__> btw, you do know kdenlive is in the repository?
<ronnie_> hi, I'm considering going to buy the hp 4140 multi-function printer, any know if it works fully (scanner as well?) with my system= kubuntu 7.10 ??
<billybobo231> david__: yeah but that kdenlive doesn't work for me :( its NTSC output is bad and the newer ones are much improved (but unreleased :()  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50031/
<david__> I see.
<billybobo231> well, the newer builds are improved overall, but still not the NTSC...
<Weasel[DK]> trying to get kmyfirewall running but when commiting the rules i get this ->  Error: kdesu: Unknown option '-t'.
<billybobo231> ronnie_: not sure at all, have you tried to google for posts about it?
<david__> billybobo231: quickest thing to try is "sudo apt-get build-dep kdenlive"
<david__> this gets everything you need to build the old one
<billybobo231> ooh ok i'll try that... the new one has additional things i think, like unsermake and some others, but i have those already...
<billybobo231> i think
<david__> billybobo231: libmlt is one of the things you're missing
<david__> probably libmlt-dev
<ronnie_> ya 'ill look billy thx, tho ya always get mixed comments, some say the scanner won't work,
<billybobo231> mlt is built with this script, presumably....
<billybobo231> and the script is also building that pastebin
<david__> it's a library this code uses, but possibly needs to be on your system for this code to use.
<Weasel[DK]> someone knows why the -t option is missing in kubuntu's kdesu
<billybobo231> ok i am trying again to build using this script, after the apt-get build-dep kdenlive command
<billybobo231> Weasel[DK]: not sure but i think 7.10 is supposed to use 'kdesudo' instead of 'kdesu'
<ronnie_> I don't really know a thing bout burning cd's, so here's a dumb question : if you burn over & over on a rewriteable cd do you eventually lose quality,??
<billybobo231> ronnie_: i think in theory you have a good number before that happens, but you should 'blank' the CD between uses.  I've always found they get scratched too easily to make it worth more than a few burns, and overall not worth the price
<billybobo231> ronnie_: have you observed them beginning to lose data?
<ronnie_> ya ok I prefer cd-r's so I can't accidentally write over em : )
<MGalaxy> anybody can see this website? http://www.kbfx.org/
<ronnie_> no I never copied over one enough to see it lose quailty
<kristian_> no its not working
<Weasel[DK]> billybobo231, hmm no -t option either... seems that the kdesu command is hardcoded into kmyfirewall... i could take a look at the source i guess ;)
<ronnie_> anyhoo im off to buy my first printer woohoo!, tho I'll check a few more sites to be sure the scanner's gonna work too : )   later linuxian's haha.
<DarkTan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MGalaxy> anybody can see this website? http://www.kbfx.org/
<Scotty> MGalaxy, it does not load for me.
<ardchoille> MGalaxy: Unknown host www.kbfx.org
<Scotty> But Google has it cached if that helps? http://209.85.207.104/search?q=cache:2u2wTBGDHcMJ:www.kbfx.org/+kbfx&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<sourcemaker> Are there known problems with firefox... I had 2 kernel panics while using firefox?
<ScottG> In need of some serious help.
<billybobo231> batis610: if you've not found something for DVDs, try k9copy...
#kubuntu 2007-12-30
<billybobo231> ScottG whats up?
<Scotty> ScottG: What's the problem?
<Scotty> Hehe.
<ScottG> Got home from work, wife tells me she can only get 640X480 on our Kubuntu 7.10 64 bit PC.
<ScottG> I ran the reconfigure X command (don't recall it all) and got my 1280X1024 back but no 3D.. now when I install Nvidia restricted drivers it breaks X again.
<agorecki> You might try deleting Xorg's configuration file: the Xorg server should automatically choose the best settings for your hardware
<MGalaxy> Scotty: ardchoille: can u PLZ suggest me an alternative for KDE Menu applet ?
<ScottG> I'll give it a try
<ardchoille> MGalaxy: kbfx is the only thing I can recommend: sudo apt-get install kbfx
<nosrednaekim> try kickoff
<ardchoille> MGalaxy: And you might also be interested in the kubuntu-artwork-kbfx package
<Scotty> MGalaxy, as said, kbfx and kickoff are options and truthfully the only two I know of. I prefer kbfx, but they're both worth a try.
<MGalaxy> thx
<mahasamoot> I just installed winXP into a QEMU/KVM.  There were a lot of compicated instructions about how to set up networking... but windows can already reach the web.  So now I just need to reach windows from Kubuntu.  I'm installing 2xAppilcation server on windows and I want to connect to it with krdc... but I don't know what networking options to tell krdc?
<Weasel[DK]> billybobo231,you are right about the kdesudo as replacement for kdesu, but it not compatible yet, it can be resolved for now bye executing: sudo ln -s -f /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib /usr/bin/kdesu
<Weasel[DK]> billybobo231, thanks for the hint
<nosrednaekim> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<billybobo231> No problem Weasel
<intelikey> interesting turn of events.  i loaded linux on this lappy.    sent it home with it's owner.    in six months they bring it back(haven't even looked at it yet) wanting me to do something else to it.    and it wont boot.   can't mount the root fs.    so i badblocks'd the hd   no bad blocks found.   i cat zero to it and reinstall linux.     did that yesterday.  today it wont boot.    so i boot a live cd chroot into it and upgrad
<intelikey> but i'll bet dollars against doughnut holes that tomarrow it wont boot again.
<intelikey> and i can't find a reason for it.
<agorecki> Can you format the drive using the live cd?
<intelikey> of course
<intelikey> like i said i badblocks/cat zero to/reinstalled.    so i had to format(creat an fs some place) to install...
<intelikey> i'm not a beginner ya know.
<agorecki> I apologize, I misunderstood you. If you can format it and mount it on the live cd, there should not be a problem mounting it without one. What error message did the system provide when it was not able to mount the partition?
<intelikey> agorecki right.  but there was.   i mounted the old root fs before i did anything else just to see if someone had hosed something.
<intelikey> only the booting kernel couldn't mount the root fs and would panic.
<greeg> hi
<greeg> im having trouble installing a package. im running the version prior to gutsy.  http://rafb.net/p/hYBuGw49.html
<intelikey> same thing today.   the booting kernel would panic with can't mount root fs      and it wasn't an address issue.   it was booting fine when i shut it down yesterday.  just like it is now.
<ardchoille> greeg: What are you trying to install?
<ardchoille> greeg: The GNU common lisp compiler?
<greeg> gcl, lisp interpreter.
<gspr> greeg: Are you trying to install GCL? Isn't there a Feisty package for that?
<greeg> my linux box is not connected to the internet
<ardchoille> !info gcl feisty
<greeg> im at a coffe shop at the moment
<agorecki> The last time I zeroed a hard drive it needed to be replaced. Which filesystem are you using? (I am sorry, without much more information there is not a lot I can say on the issue)
<ubotu> gcl: GNU Common Lisp compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.7-32 (feisty), package size 28038 kB, installed size 98532 kB
<ardchoille> greeg: Ah, ok
<gspr> greeg: It's probably easier to just get the packaged GCL.
<greeg> yeah, and a bit spoiled by apt.
<greeg> i ran ./configure in the proper directory according the the packages readme.
<BrOSs> ardchoille: are u there?
<greeg> ./configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<ardchoille> BrOSs: I am
<intelikey> greeg is there a reason you don't want to use the packaged version ?
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ardchoille> intelikey: His Linux box has no internet. He could download the gcl package but may run into deps problems.
<stdin> greeg: try "bash configure" instead
<intelikey> could dl from  http://packages.ubuntu.com   and carry the .deb to the box as easy as a tarball.
<intelikey> ardchoille he'll hit the same dependancy problems with a tarball
<batis610> Need to encode my dvd(contains serie episodes) to an avi with multiple audio tracks and subtitles..... how?
<ardchoille> intelikey: True, but at least now he's connected and can grab those deps instead of waiting to get home and finding out which deps he needs
<intelikey> stdin heh  that's probably it.  more bashism masqerading as posix shell grammer
<BrOSs> i need some help about WEP..
<intelikey> people should not use  #!/bin/sh and then write bashism into it.   that's like writing a perl script and making the first line #!/usr/bin/python
<ardchoille> BrOSs: Since I already know what you're attempting, this isn't the proper place to ask about illegal activities
<intelikey> BrOSs get all your warez at ftp://127.0.0.1/
<BrOSs> ¬¬
<ScottG> boy what an odeal..
<ScottG> ordeal
<intelikey> what odeal is that ?
<ScottG> Just trying to get 3D re-enabled.
<intelikey> also  people should not make configure and pre/post-inst/rm scripts with #!/bin/bash   nor containing bashism
<ScottG> After fixing the 640x480 res problem I can't seem to get the Nvidia drivers installed so I can boot X..
<ScottG> brb
<intelikey> is "boot X" a CS term ?
<greeg> is there a way get feisty packages with out apt ?
<intelikey> greeg that's why i had the bot display the url  ^
<intelikey> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<greeg> oh i'll scroll up.  thanx
<greeg> thanx pal
<intelikey> np
<mrtimbo> hi
<mrtimbo> what would cause my camera to show just green
<intelikey> bad cable ?
<mrtimbo> integrated
<mrtimbo> *sp
<intelikey> lense capped  heh   should be black but you never know...
<intelikey> wrong module ?
<mrtimbo> i think the camera is going out
<mrtimbo> it worked fine last night
<mrtimbo> Just wondering if anyone else has had the problem
<intelikey> that would fall under the "bad cable" secrtion.   falty hardware between the optic and the processor.
<mrtimbo> ill tear it apart when i get home then
<intelikey> expanded to include the camera it's self   or it's internal components
<mrtimbo> it should have a warrenty but i dont know since i took vista off
<intelikey> have to have vesta to have a hardware warrenty     now that's dope
<DarkTan_> how do i tell what version of ndiswrapper i have?
<mrtimbo> yeah, its not hardware but who knows
<mrtimbo> its an acer
<batis610> Need to encode my dvd(contains serie episodes) to an avi with multiple audio tracks and subtitles..... how?
<intelikey> DarkTan_ dpkg -l | grep ndisw     maybe ?
<ardchoille> batis610: Are you using kubuntu or ubuntu? You are asking the same question simultaneously in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<freddykrueger> nabend
<intelikey> tolt
<DarkTan_> i don't think that tell me what i need to know
<batis610> ardchoille: ow yeah... it's me... i'm using kubuntu :)
<DarkTan_> i'm ver 1.51 was just released 12/17
<DarkTan_> that i'm wasn't supposed to be there
<ardchoille> batis610: Then this channel is the proper place for your questions, #ubuntu usually a busier channel than #kubuntu
<DarkTan_> ok, how do i compile the new tar.gz?
<intelikey> DarkTan_ ndiswarper --version    give you info ?
<intelikey> !b-e | DarkTan_
<ubotu> DarkTan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DarkTan_> ndiswrapper --version dosen't tell me the right info either
<intelikey> ?
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: apt-cache policy ndiswrapper
<DarkTan_> unable to locate package
<intelikey> ardchoille that shows the same as the first string i gave him.
<DarkTan_> i'm trying to follow these direction: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_[AirForce_One_54g]?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<ardchoille> intelikey: Ah, ok
<ScottG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50042/  This is my Xorg.conf.. I can't get 3D to work. If I install from the restricted drivers manager I can't get into X without reconfiguring X from the CLI..
<DarkTan_> on a speperate note, anyone play a game called nexus [sp?]
<ScottG> nexuiz?
<intelikey> those instructions are telling you to build  ndiswrapper-1.46
<DarkTan_> is that an FPS?
<intelikey> !info ndiswrapper
<ScottG> yes
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<DarkTan_> they tell me get the latest ver
<DarkTan_> dapper
<intelikey> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in gutsy
<DarkTan_> i'm running dapper
<ardchoille> !info ndiswrapper-common dapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-common does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> oh.  LTS   sorry.
<DarkTan_> ahh, i see the 1.46 now....
<DarkTan_> gonna ignore the first part them
<Tm_T> root!
<intelikey> hey root
<intelikey> chicken.
<sebix> spañol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Tom2> Hey all, newly installed Kubuntu... any idea why I can't launch Adept manager?
<ed_> any error messages?
<Tom2> It tries to launch and then crashes
<Tom2> Nope
<Tom2> Doing it from the command line is fine
<ed_> huh..beats me. im new myself :)
<intelikey> Tom2 call it in a terminal and see what it says
<Tom2> intelikey: How?
<DarkTan_> it did that to me, i had to run it from command line then reboot the comp while leaving adept open, it worked fine since then
<intelikey> open a terminal and type in  adep[tab_key]
<ardchoille> Tom2: kdesu adept_manager
<Tom2> huh
<intelikey> need to be root to run ?
<Tom2> Worked from the command line
<ardchoille> intelikey: For adpet manager, I wold think so
<sebix> my start x not run...
<intelikey> ardchoille i figured it had a button to switch to admin mode
<DarkTan_> yeah adept always asks for a password
<Tom2> That's bizarre
<DarkTan_> wow, gnome is huge
<DarkTan_> what?
<intelikey> sebix   no space.   startx
<ardchoille> intelikey: When I run adept_manager as user, it gives me a big msgbox telling me I'm not running as root. So, I thought to just run as root to begin with
<sebix> my startx not run...
<intelikey> ardchoille k.  as you can tell i never use it.
<intelikey> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * intelikey is stricking out at ubot ball
<sebix> my startx niot run
<intelikey>     if anyone speeks es  would you please help sebix
<DarkTan_> umm....i installed gnome, there a gui on my console window, is that supposed to happen?
<DarkTan_> it's asking about defuly display managers
<DarkTan_> defult*
<ardchoille> sebix: hay necessita hablar ingles en esta canal.
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mani213> how do i install a .run file on linux?
<intelikey> heh ncurses != gut  but  yes.
<intelikey> gui
<DarkTan_> ?
<intelikey> DarkTan_ yes  you can use kdm or gdm
<sebix> mani213: sebix si
<intelikey> or even xdm  or no dm at all
<sebix> mani213: sebix yes
<DarkTan_> ok, is this the right program in this doc tho? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_[AirForce_One_54g]?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<mani213> how do i install a .run file on kubuntu?
<mani213> sebix?
<intelikey> mani213 sh file.run
<intelikey> or might better use bash   bash file.run
<mani213> so do i have to type that in console?
<mani213> konsole?
<intelikey> mani213 yea   or you can change the permission to executable and click it
<intelikey> if you like the pointy clicky thingy that well
<mani213> how so i do that
<mani213> can you tell me the command to type in konsole?
<intelikey> right click > propertys
<intelikey> oh   i did.  twice.
<intelikey>  bash filename.run
<DarkTan_> brb
<intelikey> if not in the same dir   bash /path/to/filename.run
<intelikey> and use the tab key.
<intelikey> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mani213> let me try it
<intelikey> we're not stopping you.............
<mani213> bash: ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run: No such file or directory
<mani213> wat that mean
<intelikey> means you are not in the dir with the file and need to add the path/
<intelikey> as per about four posts ago
<intelikey> a linux console is like so totally intimidating, there is nothing there but words, ya know.
<vern> hi, im trying to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu, ive installed kubuntu-desktop and apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, but after logging into the kde login, im dumped to a gnome desktop
<vern> how do get to the kde desktop?
<Jucato> vern: did you choose KDE from the list of Sessions in the login screen?
<vern> hmm lemme try that out, brb
 * intelikey hides from jucato
<Jucato> happy new year intelikey :)
<intelikey> ah yes and to you.
<Jucato> or perhaps happy new ear, after I chop one off, for hiding from me :D
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Y
<Jucato> Z
<vernn> thanks! that worked ... will removing the gnome packages effectively get rid of gnome?
<zeke> anyone having problems with ffmpeg breaking after every reboot?
<ardchoille> !purekde | vernn
<ubotu> vernn: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<zeke> or know why such a thing would happen?
<Jucato> ardchoille: do you ever sleep!??!
<Jucato> (yay!! I finally get to ask someone that, instead of me being asked that)
<zeke> heh
<ardchoille> Jucato: Sleep?
<ardchoille> :P
<user__> .
<Jucato> >.>
<intelikey> sleep is a time out command in linux.    it's used to pause a system for a specified time before executing another command.
<Jucato> sleep - delay for a specified amount of time
<ardchoille> Oh, then.. no :)
<zeke> or maybe this amarok update will fix it
<intelikey> your used the man page; i on the other hand, used the man keyboard
 * intelikey sleeps a lot
<zeke> sometimes it takes a man('s) touch
<intelikey> blah & sleep 12 ; pidof blah && killall blah
<Mr_Sonoma> lol intelikey
<MaTiAz> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jamex> hello
<zeke> !botnap   ???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnap   ??? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeke> oh well
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<intelikey> hey i found a good OOMK tester
<zeke> !botnap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<zeke> HA!
<intelikey> OOMK tester;   "tail -F /dev/zero"    don't try it unless you know what OOMK is.
<Mr_Sonoma> lol
<CheGuevara> lol
<zeke> jeez...this computer is taking forever to load the partition manager off the live cd
 * intelikey wonders if greeg just tried that.....
<Mr_Sonoma> i wondered the same intelikey
<ardchoille> intelikey: Please don't post things that can cause problems for unaware users.
<zeke> is wireless g compatible with wireless b?
<zeke> or vice verse?
<DarkTan_> accursed directions! didn't work
<intelikey> ardchoille it shouldn't.   ubuntu did stop using OOMK=smart    so it shouldn't cause any trouble.
<DarkTan_> ok, i used to have a wireless card that couldn't find networks, now i have no wireless card at all
<intelikey> now in early dapper or before  it would.
<ardchoille> intelikey: The point is, that comand has no beneficial use in this channel.
<zeke> this one finds my network but doesn't show an accurate signal strength
<gspr> zeke: 802.11g is backwards compatible with 802.11b, but speed may suffer from the presence of too many b-clients, I  think
<intelikey> learning is not beneficial ?
<zeke> cool...I'm sitting right next to the router and the signal is showing 1% or so
<zeke> and this installation has really hung up at 26% after selecting the keyboard layout and trying to load the partition manager(?)
<zeke> maybe I should use gparted then attempt a text install
<zeke> never had much luck with those though
<zeke> or is there some way I can connect two computers and install from the one with k on it?
<zeke> because with 256mb ram this is taking a redonculous ammount of time
<zeke> amount
<zeke> anyone? ;)
<flaccid> !punctuation | zeke
<ubotu> zeke: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<artur_> my clock is always changed when i start the system, what could i do?
 * flaccid goes to read what zeek was going on about
<zeke> yessir
<flaccid> so basically it hangs on install?
<zeke> basically...it's been loading the partition manager for 30 minutes now and it's only at 26%
<flaccid> have you tried the alternate cd? atm it sounds like hardware
<flaccid> looks like some bus problem or anyhting hardware. try the alternate cd first
<flaccid> !alternate | zeke
<ubotu> zeke: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<zeke> I've not had much luck with alternate installs in the past
<zeke> I tried it with freebsd and ended up without a gui of any sort
<zeke> is the oem option of the normal cd the same as the alternate version?
<ardchoille> zeke: Try it with the kubuntu alternate install cd.. I found it quite easy to use.
<ardchoille> zeke: The OEM option leaves the system in a state in which the first user to boot it up must set some options, kind like purchasing a computer off of the store shelf.
<flaccid> zeke: this is not freebsd at all. your issues could be something to do with the desktop components of the live cd. if you don't wanna try it, its your choice
<zeke> I'm just trying to see what my options are
<zeke> I do appreciate the advice and I will give it a try
<flaccid> um i can't think of much other than doing persistent usb drive install.. which is just livecd anyway, but that rules out ide bus etc.
<flaccid> old or new system?
<jontec> I can't get battle for westnoth to play music O_o... I can't even check the box to enable music from within wesnoth... it's almost like it's not seeing the wesnoth-music package (which I have installed)
<sn00zer> how do i kill a process that is listed in ps, then when i try to kill it says no such process, then respawns under new PID
<biovore> kill -9 <pid>
<sn00zer> or actually changes PID every second
<biovore> figure out what it's parrent is
<sn00zer> but its changed PID before i can type it
<sn00zer> how do i do that?
<zeke> old system
<zeke> dell inspiron 1150
<flaccid> ok
<sfears> ls
<sfears> woops
<Scotty> Anyone know how to change the locally echoed name in Kopete? And by that, I mean how to change your screenname in conversations to something else. I tried using identities, but it didn't work.
<happyjoy> can someone give me a good link to learn more about the grub boot loader?
<se7en> Scotty: in konversation just do /nick other-nick-name
<se7en> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<se7en> !grub| happyjoy
<ubotu> happyjoy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scotty> se7en: I know how to change my nick in Konversation. I was wondering how to change it in Kopete. For instance, in Trillian it's called the locally echoed name.
<Scotty> It's the name that appears in the conversation window, normally your screen name.
<Mr_Sonoma> scotty i havent used kopete for IRC chat but i would imagine the /nick command used by many other IRC clients would work there also.
<Scotty> Not for IRC, for AIM.
<Mr_Sonoma> oh
<Scotty> In a conversation window.
<Scotty> When you say something.
<Mr_Sonoma> its under preferances i think
<happyjoy> se7en: thankx ;)
<Mr_Sonoma> let me look
<se7en> sorry Scotty i don't use anything else then irc so no need for me to use kopete
<agorecki> Hi folks, does anyone know of a program for duplicating segments of a video into a new file? I am looking for software that has an intuitive, graphical user interface (preferrably)
<jameswf-home> intuitive is relitave
<jameswf-home> I find bash intuitive :)
<agorecki> Anything other than libffmpg :)
<adz21c> agorecki: theres some sort of video called kino i think, thats graphical and might do it. Else for command line you can use mencoder so just do a copy encode (aka sweet fa) of segments i believe
<jameswf-home> devede is pretty good..
<agorecki> adz21c, jameswf-home: I will have a look, thank you
<se7en> speaking of video what package is missing when i get that error  xine: couldn't find demux
<ScottG> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ScottG> ohhh.. :)
<GoMittGo> Mitt Romney understands the importance of keeping Americans safe.
<GoMittGo> "We must strengthen our military by increasing the size of our military by 100,000 troops and dedicating at least four percent of our gross domestic product to defense. We must transform our domestic civilian international efforts to meet a new generation of global challenges and ensure that our intelligence and law enforcement efforts are able to address threats before they reach out shores."
<GoMittGo> Vote Mitt Romney for a safer America
<GoMittGo> Mitt Romney 2008
<velho> how can i close Power Manager forever?
<grul> FOREVER
<Scotty> Wow.
<velho> i'm using Kpowersave instead of Power Manager in my laptop. but Power Manager starts everytime i start kubuntu. how to close it forever?
<mani213> i tried to install a .run file it doesnt work
<mani213> in konsole i types in "bash <dir> <file name>
<Max-P> try $ sh <filename> in konsole
<mani213> $?
<mani213> i have kubuntu
<mani213> and thr .run file is a ati driver i downloaded
<mani213> the*
<Max-P> The $ is only meaning that you don't have to be root to run that command
<Max-P> and # mean root
<Max-P> but
<Max-P> if it's the ati driver
<Max-P> # sh <filename
<Max-P> # for root
<Max-P> so
<Max-P> $ sudo su
<Max-P> then
<Max-P> you will be root
<mani213> so i type in $ sudo su first?
<Max-P> yes
<Max-P> ou juste
<Max-P> $ sudo sh <filename>
<Max-P> sudo run the command as root
<mani213> ohhh
<mani213> i see it kinda
<mani213> let me try it
<Max-P> (Sorry for my english, I'm from Québec)
<mani213> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<mani213> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<mani213> root@mani213-desktop:/home/mani213#
<mani213> it didnt install
<Max-P> just run
<Max-P> # sh ati-installer.sh
<Max-P> # sh ati-installer.run *
<Max-P> (Am I hard to understand?)
<mani213> were
<mani213> do i type that ?
<Max-P> 1 -Open Konsole
<mani213> ye
<mani213> now what do i do
<Max-P> 2- cd to your .run file directory
<Max-P> 3- run $ sudo bash <filename.run>
<mani213> you mean put the driver cd in the rom?
<Max-P> no
<Max-P> cd = change directory
<mani213> so basicly "sudo bash <filename>?
<Max-P> yes
<Max-P> that's it
<velho> i'm using Kpowersave instead of Power Manager in my laptop. but Power Manager starts everytime i start kubuntu and i don't want to use it. how to close it forever, to never start again?
<mani213> i keep on getting an error
<mani213> this giles messed then right?
<mani213> files
<Max-P> What's the error?
<mani213> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<mani213> but i got it off the website:S
<Max-P> you can try to install it from the package manager
<mani213> what do i type in
<mani213> package manager?
<Max-P> fglrx
<Max-P> you will get something like
<Max-P> xorg-server-fglrx-driver
<pteague> anybody know if the "Option RandRRotation" is a server option or do i need to set it somewhere else?
<mani213> man is there any software to get all the drivers
<pteague> in xorg.conf
<mani213> and like search for them like my mother board sound card
<Max-P> mani213: I can't help you =(
<Max-P> I typed $ sudo bash ati-driver.run and it worked fine
<mani213> kk im getting it off adept manager
<mani213> it should work now
<mani213> i wana install it so i get the cube effect :D
<mani213> lolz
<Max-P> THe ATI Driver didn't worked for me... So I'm using AIGLX
<mani213> whats it called again if i search it on adept manager
<mani213> the ati driver?
<mani213> my linux singed me off :S
<Scotty> xorg-server-fglrx-driver?
<Scotty> If that's what you're talking about
<mani213> he told me to go adept manager and type in some driver name to get he ati one
<mani213> cause i couldnt manual install it file has error
<Scotty> fglrx?
<mani213> ye thats it
<Scotty> Like he said, it
<Scotty> *it'll come up with something like xorg-server-fglrx-driver.
<mani213> ye got it
<mani213> thanks a mill
<Scotty> Just repeating information, but no problem.
<mani213> i installed the driver and my compiz settings stoped
<mani213> how to i get it back compiz --replace?
<ardchoille> mani213: help with compiz is in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> sudo sleep ardchoille
<ardchoille> hehe
<Jucato> of course, like always, I don't follow my own rules/suggestions/advice :D
<mani213> omg no ones talkin in compiz room
<mani213> is the command compiz --replace
<earl_> so i remember reading a few months ago about a problem with ubuntu and laptop hard drives. does that still apply in gutsy?
<Tucci> hey i
<Tucci> hello?
<ardchoille> !hi | Tucci
<ubotu> Tucci: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tucci> oh, okay, there's usually a flood of messages as soon as I connect... things are quiet I guess
<Dr_willis> earl_,  i saw that when gutsy came out. the issue was a little.. odd. :) if i rember right it only affected some spefific machines/bios/hd's and  it was only affecting those machines that had  the laptop-mode packages enabled.
<earl_> is there a way to verify if it applies to me?
<Tucci> anyway, I was trying to share a folder with my roommate's mac, and I both failed at that and broke my internet connection
<Tucci> can someone help?
<Dr_willis> There was a great many sites on that topic.  You could check the smart 'data' on the hd and see how fast it was increasing.
<Dr_willis> then if you wanted you could use hdparm to tweak it.  lets me see whats on my laptop
<earl_> not sure how to do any of that lol
<Dr_willis> If you never installed the laptop-mode package.. then it wont be affecting you anyway
<earl_> oh no i never did that on my own. should i have?
<pyrotix> whenever I try to login on kopete it just crashes. Suddenly and immediately. wtf? Anyone know of this issue or could suggest any other easily installable linux msn clients
<earl_> pidgin
<earl_> i think it's superior to kopet
<earl_> e
<pyrotix> is it kde?
<pyrotix> wait
<pyrotix> its gaim
<pyrotix> gah
<earl_> it's a gnome program but you can use it pretty harmlessly in KDE
<earl_> it works really well for me
<pyrotix> I know of it. and gtk programs are never harmless.
<pyrotix> ty
<earl_> i mean if you want an alternative, there it is. it has some features that i find kopete to be missing
<mrtimbo> gaim dont have webcam support
<earl_> it does not, you're right. but last i tried kopete i wasn't able to get webcam working too well in that either
<mrtimbo> I have never had a problem
<mrtimbo> but it varies
<earl_> granted that was like a year ago though.
<mrtimbo> its the only reason i started with kopete
<earl_> have they fixed that thing where there's a blank line after every message on some themes?
<mrtimbo> I dont use themes
<mrtimbo> You would think they would of but i dont know
<pyrotix> hehe, I started with kopete cause I couldn't get gaim to work. Kopete and amarok were single-handedly able to convert me to kubuntu. And also wu-tang clan ain't nothing to fuck wit.
<earl_> themes are the thing that make me wish kopete was better than it is
<stdin> !language | pyrotix
<ubotu> pyrotix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<earl_> yeah amarok is pretty excellent
<mrtimbo> I use amarok on a daily basis
<pyrotix> what if the profanity is part of a quote?
<pyrotix> even then
<stdin> then don't quote it
<ardchoille> pyrotix: Doesn't matter, please keep the content family-friendly
<earl_> the only thing i could think of that would make amarok better is if it worked with my zune.
<earl_> but then again
<earl_> zunes dont work with anything.
<poison__> xmms rocks
<pyrotix> acrdchoille: I'm sorry, sometimes the music I'm listening to just overwhelms me. I'll try to resist
<mrtimbo> eh..
<jameswf-home> ..
<pyrotix> ooh, posted to the forums, but may as well ask here. Installed phpmyadmin and when I login I get a "Cannot load mcrypt extension. Please check your PHP configuration." anyone have an idea what I have to do?
<poison__> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<jameswf-home> s/./e/
<mrtimbo> so is 8.0 or whatever going to be a whole lot differetn
 * mrtimbo different
<pyrotix> !slashdot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slashdot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pyrotix> aw
<earl_> 8.0 of?
<poison__> im lookin at kde4 atm, looks sweet
<ardchoille> !msgthebot | pyrotix
<ubotu> pyrotix: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mrtimbo> kubuntu
<earl_> do you mean 8.04
<mrtimbo> yes
<mrtimbo> whatever it is going to be
<jameswf-home> kde4 is kinda clunky ...
<earl_> it'll still be kd 3.5
<earl_> so probably not thaaat different
<poison__> menu looks like Win%@#@*#&( way
<poison__> lmao
<ardchoille> mrtimbo: 8.04 (year.month)
<mrtimbo> oh thats how it works
<mrtimbo> nice
<mrtimbo> never knew that
<earl_> yup that's why it's always 04 or 10
<earl_> 7.04 7.10
<poison__> every 6 months :D
<earl_> except for dapper drake, which they delayed to make it not horrible
<mrtimbo> I didnt catch on lol
<jameswf-home> my versioning scheme.... If at first you dont succeed version = version++
<mrtimbo> like flash eh
<pyrotix> version += 1;
<CheGuevara> $version++
<jameswf-home> so far never had a script go past 3 due to me
<jameswf-home> $(vet $VERSION=($VERSION=1))
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jameswf-home> damnit
<ardchoille> !language | jameswf-home
<ubotu> jameswf-home: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jameswf-home> !botabuse | ardchoille
<velho_> ey people, how can i stop this applet from starting? http://nosrednaekim.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/powermanagerss.jpg
<ubotu> ardchoille: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<mahasamoot> I'm having trouble with kmyfirewall... when I try to activate my ruleset, I get this: Error: kdesu: Unknown option '-t'.Error: kdesu: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<mahasamoot> Execution failedExit(Code): 254
<mahasamoot> I should note that I ran it from the terminal with sudo
<jameswf-home> DONT PRIVATE MESSAGE WITHOUT PERMISSION
<stdin> !caps | jameswf-home
<ubotu> jameswf-home: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CheGuevara> :P
<jameswf-home> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * CheGuevara pets ubotu
 * mrtimbo kicks the room
<velho_> ey people i need some help. how can i stop this applet from starting? http://nosrednaekim.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/powermanagerss.jpg
<CheGuevara> now think about what if the whole room kicks you back
<ardchoille> !repeat | velho_
<ubotu> velho_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<mrtimbo> i dont mind
<Jucato> CheGuevara: he doesn't have to wait for the whole room... he just needs one...
<Jucato> one operator :D
<ardchoille> :)
<stdin> velho_: why don't you want the power manager running
 * jameswf-home thinks any family members under the age of 18 probably arent well diciplined and their parrents should be flogged
<velho_> stdin         because i'm using Kpowersave, wich i prefer
<velho_> stdin     can you help me?
 * Jucato thinks jameswf-home should keep such opinions to himself, to prevent offtopic discussions :)
<mrtimbo> what operator
<CheGuevara> lol
<ardchoille> jameswf-home: Things like that have no place here.
 * jameswf-home frankly doesnt care what you think 
<mrtimbo> lol
<Jucato> stdin: darn it! that was my prey!
<Jucato> you just stole my punch line...
<stdin> Jucato: I was the silent stalker :)
<Jucato> or kick line rather..
<Jucato> pfft
<mrtimbo> he is back
 * Dr_willis missed all the fun.
<CheGuevara> oh noes
<Jucato> !guidelines > jameswf-home
<Jucato> !offtopic > jameswf-home
 * jameswf-home didnt vear off topic but doesnt turn the other cheek
<stdin> velho_: as fas as I know, you'd have to remove /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop or uninstall guidance-backends
<Jucato> stdin: wouldn't that affect the other guidance modules? or only g-p-m?
 * Jucato would rather suggest editing the .desktop file, not sure if it will be restored on an update...
 * stdin thinks he meant kde-guidance-powermanager 
<Jucato> oh yeah, that's the new name :)
<Jucato> we used to call it gpm (guidance power manager...)
<stdin> update would nuke any changes, that's the only problem with moving/editing
<jameswf-home> .files will be restored if backed up any good backup will have a hidden files option
<mrtimbo> So how do i stop firefox from telling websites that im running linux?
<stdin> don't think you can with firefox
<jameswf-home> mrtimbo: user agent switcher
<jameswf-home> search extensions
<mrtimbo> sometimes ill be looking for something and it will already take me to debian/ubuntu sites.  That gets old at times
<mrtimbo> ok thanks
<ronnie_> hey all, I've been using kubuntu 7.10 for about a month, I can't use the update, if I do it says there's some kinda error, so I just don't use it at all, thus probably leaving me with alot of unfixed bugs, any come across the same thing?
<Jucato> ronnie_: how are you trying to update? what errors are you gettng?
<jameswf-home> ronnie_: a pastebin of the error would be helpful
<jameswf-home> !pb
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * Jucato wonders how many aliases the !pastebin factoid has...
<jameswf-home> Jucato: 5
<velho_> stdin, thank you ^-^
<ronnie_> using the updater that comes with it installed, (what im using) hmmm ok thx ill go there
<jameswf-home> Jucato: http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> jameswf-home: rhetorical question btw :)
<stdin> !-pb
<ubotu> pb is <alias> pastebin - added by LjL on 2007-09-21 00:50:59
<se7en> ronnie_: open a terminal and do sudo apt-get update and paste the error in te pastebin so people here can see and help
<jameswf-home> I am guessing rhettoric is off topic :)
<jameswf-home> I spend 90% of my time in dev rooms people here are touchy
<Jucato> !pasting is <alias> pastebin
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Jucato
<Jucato> now make that 6 :D
<stdin> well, this isn't a -dev channel...
<mrtimbo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrtimbo> huh
<limac> hey
<Jucato> hm... ok... gotta go. stdin you take the helm :)
<se7en> !flood
<Jucato> oh hi limac
<Jucato> oh yeah, the blender guy :)
<stdin> mrtimbo: you post the link back here
<limac> i was working on a html project while suddenly the internet got disconnected!
<limac> oh hi Jucato! :D
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Trying to figure out where/how Ubuntu/Kubuntu decides where to auto mount these disks. The disk is  /dev/sdd1, usb external HD. Plug it in , turn it on. it appears as System:/media/sdd1  HOWEVER  there is no '/media/sdd1' the disk is instead mounted at '/media/disk'   Where did that 'disk' name come from? (its a windows fat32 disk)
<limac> and the next time i restarted the computer, it got frozen
<limac> why did that happen?
<stdin> Dr_willis: from the filesystems label
<Dr_willis> stdin,  ok. that makes sence then. :)
<limac> is that like a bug or something?
<jameswf-home> Dr_willis: udev rules
<Tucci> I accidentally changed some of my network settings and now my connection is broken. can someone help me change it back?
<stdin> (most FAT-31 USB disks are called "disk")
<stdin> *-32
<jameswf-home> Tucci: define broken
<Tucci> well, not working at all (I'm using my roommate's mac)
<Dr_willis> I dont rember labeling it that.. but it could of been. heh heh..  It just seems.. confusing.. the way it used system:/media/sdd1 then i was expecting there to be a /media/sdd1 :)
<stdin> system:/ always used the device node as the name, even if it's not mounted like that
<Tucci> jameswf-ho: (this is a laptop with a wireless connection that has always worked without a problem)
<stdin> my /home (which is called "home") is system:/media/sda3
<Dr_willis> but media:/ shows the name of the disk to be 'windowstuff'
<Dr_willis> which i do think is the label.
<stdin> media:/ != system:/media ;)
<Dr_willis> media makes sence. :)
<Dr_willis> except fior the 3 disks named based on their size...
<Tucci> jameswf-ho: And I was trying to share a folder with this mac, but didn't succeed - now the little internet connection button on the lower panel has disappeared
<Dr_willis> is my stuff on the 400gb or 320gb or 300gb disk..heh :)
<stdin> I just mount from /dev/disk/by-label
<jameswf-home> Dr_willis: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/make-removable-usb-hdd-mount-at-fixed-mount-point-511917/
<Dr_willis> Im just cleaning out a lot of things got a 300gb hd for $40 over the weekend. that will eliminate 3 of the hd's
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tidus> i just put shortcuts on the desktop pointing to the storage array in this computer which is conveniently mounted at /storage
<Dr_willis> I got a redundant array of external usb disks...  that just seems to keep growing
<Dr_willis> redundant in that - i seem to have a lot of needlessly redundant copies of stuff on all of them
<limac> my wireless is disconnecting randomly? any ways to fix that?
<Dr_willis> Mine would dissconect when the wife fired up the microwave.
<limac> hmmmmmm
<Dr_willis> or the neighbors would fire up theirs... or the dog down the street looked at  a squirle.. :)
<limac> so any way to fix mine?
<Dr_willis> Ok.. kidding on the last part.. and this was some older hardware. But the Microwave, and the cordless phone would kick her pc off the net for a few mim
<Dr_willis> What kind of cards?  A/B/G/N/Somthing Else ive not heard of yet.
<limac> what do u mean "cards"?
<Dr_willis> What kind of wireless card is this? what chipset.
<limac> atheros
<Dr_willis> A/B  type wireless had the Microwave issues.  I think its not an issue with G and N networks now a days.
<Dr_willis> But other then that.. I cant be of much more help. Not sure wher to begin trouble shooting if you are saying its truely random.
<Dr_willis> Sure its not like after X amount of time idle?
<limac> yeah
<cuking_1> Hello all
<ardchoille> hi cuking_1
<cuking_1> ardchoille
<olle_> hehe
<Tidus> something tells me we are about to get spambotted...
<olle_> konversation auto-joined me here
<cuking_1> ardchoille how are you doing tonight.  I am very happy I got my nfs working well.
<olle_> and im so tired i can barely type my
<ardchoille> cuking_1: I'm glad to hear that :)
<cuking_1> olle_ I assume you are using kubuntu?
<olle_> sure i am
 * cuking_1 had a lucky guess
<olle_> cuking1: do you?
<xweb> I just instaled Gusty and now my ruby does not work.
<cuking_1> Yeah, I am using it to get to media files.  I found nfs-kernel-server serving read writes will give me 11 meg a second on 100 enet :)
<xweb> I mean in just upgraded from feisty to gusty and my ruby stoped working.
<xweb> Any help would be appreciated.
<krawek> xweb: why?
<krawek> xweb: ruby -v
<xweb> ruby: symbol lookup error: ruby: undefined symbol: ruby_init_stac
<krawek> xweb: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install ruby1.8
<xweb> perged and reinstalled already.
<xweb> note i have heavy lag... ran apt-get --reinstall install ruby1.8.   same result
<xweb> $ which ruby... /usr/bin/ruby
<xweb> google has nothing on the error mesage.
<xweb> looks like its installing v1.82 insted of 1.8.6 of the interpreter and installing 1.8.6 libs
<m1k3> I need help, when ever wine starts configuring my mouse freezes and I have to restart my pc, any suggestions?
<surgy> im trying to extract a rar archive using arch, but the archive needs a password, and i know the password, how do i tell arch to use the password?
<bmack> can someone help me find a driver that works for ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT : everytime i enable ati accelerated graphics driver it wont let me boot back up
<surgy> !ati  | bmack
<ubotu> bmack: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surgy> bmack: if your serious about linux you should lean more towards nvidia, they like us more
<surgy> better opengl support and what not
<olle_> surgy: you know when ATI's new famous linux drivers are ready?
 * olle_ <3 AMD a bit
<surgy> nope
<surgy> i need help with arch though can someone help me?
<surgy> or otherwise help me extract a rar that has a password ? i know the password.
<bmack> ive enabled ati accelerated graphics driver in restricted drivers and it wont let me boot back up when everything starts up it wont startup powernowd
<bmack> i cant get that driver to work
<olle_> arch? the cmd line tool?
<surgy> the gui tool in kubuntu
<olle_> surgy: maybe the non-free multiverse RAR
<surgy> ark*
<se7en> surgy: unrar -xp yourrarfile.rar
<surgy> se7en: and what about the password?
<Kernel> i installed fluxbox but when i logged in...i cant do anything. right clicking doesnt bring up a menu like it used to/should do.
<olle_> i once had to use the non-free rar in multiverse
<se7en> the -p will hadle that
<Kernel> i had to ctrl alt backspace to log out of it.
<se7en> if you have the passwd :)
<oakxx> firefox works for shit in linux
<oakxx> like
<surgy> se7en: where will it extract it to?
<se7en> same dir
<oakxx> on nvidia machiens it works fine, but on my ati machine i have mad troubles with it
<surgy> se7en: thnx
<se7en> np surgy
<olle_> i tried to use a kubuntu live cd with a pc with ATI card. my longest uptime was 30 minutes.
<surgy> se7en: doesnt work, it brings up the help list
<olle_> i had 3 reboots :@
<olle_> under X, the graphics turned FUBAR. both in VESA mode _and_ in ATI mode. i mean WTF?
<se7en> sorry surgy -ep
<se7en> unrar -ep yourrarfile.rar
<surgy> same thing happens
<se7en> surgy: do you have the unrar-nonfree package installed
<oakxx> everyone here should check out automatix2
<surgy> se7en: no but i got it to work sorta by using "unrar -e -p file.rar"
<oakxx> i have i/o errors writing to a pata drive from a kubuntu live cd.
<se7en> :)
<surgy> but then it prompts for password, i enter it, and then it says reenter password, and then it prints the help thing again
<bazhang> !automatix | oakxx
<ubotu> oakxx: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Kernel> hmm yea..i reinstalled fluxbox and i still have no menu when i right click....so i cant open any apps or even log out
<olle_> surgy: did you try multiverse rar?
<surgy> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Kernel> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<olle_> surgy enable multiverse in sources settings
<oakxx> pfft
<oakxx> please
<oakxx> automatix2 for kubuntu is a godsent
<se7en> surgy: i have nonfree amd it worked for me
<se7en> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<surgy> it is enabled
<olle_> weird
<bazhang> automatix is a short term fix and a long term nightmare
<olle_> do you have 7.04 like me?
<surgy> and i hate auomatix
<olle_> bazhang: then what do you say about things like easyubuntu?
<Kernel> my right mouse button works fine in kde....but when i log into fluxbox it does not bring up a menu.......
<oakxx> automatix2 for kubuntu is a godsent
<bazhang> olle_: just use www.medibuntu.org and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<oakxx> news flash
<oakxx> ubunut itself is a mess
<bazhang> !ot | oakxx
<ubotu> oakxx: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<surgy> !unrar nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar nonfree - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gtt> someone needs to update the download pages to remove the LTS from the title.
<surgy> unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<surgy> unrar is already the newest version.
<oakxx> i dare you to install flash on a 64 bit system without automatix
<oakxx> i dare you.
<oakxx> ill paypal you money if you show me how.
<rredd4> where is the trash located in kde?  can't find it to empty it.
<surgy> but why wont it work? this is stupid, archiving should be handled smoothly, and im missing something, wheres Dr_willis when you need him
<surgy> rredd4: its on the main toolbar
<bazhang> oakxx: this is a support channel; take it to offtopic please
<surgy> am i going to have to try to run winzip through wine?
<NickPresta> surgy, there is a utility to create a zip archive. What seems to be the problem?
<rredd4> surgy I don't see it, I see:  Kmenu , Home icon, FireFox icon, 4 desktop panels, Klipper, Adept icon, Xchat icon and the clock.  Thats it
<Tidus> rredd4: mine's to the right of the clock
<surgy> NickPresta: i need to unrar an archive that has a password, i know the password, but when i enter the password at the prompt it doesnt work, and acts like i didnt enter the command right. and the gui ark tool that is present in kde, is aperently useless on encrypted archives
<rredd4> Tidus there is a arrow to the right of my clock
<Kernel> hmm also there is no fluxbox-generate_menu on my system?
<se7en> surgy: if i recall right unrar-nonfree is in the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<surgy> se7en: i have the newest version installed
<rredd4> Tidus there is a arrow to the right of my clock  thats to hide the panel
<adamonline46> Hello all!  For the last couple days I've been fiddling with accessing my network shares using Samba.  I FINALLY found out that if I use Dolphin and click 'open as root' while I'm inside the MSHOME folder, I can see the machines that are on the network and access their shares.  Is there any reason that anyone can think of that I can't view my MSHOME shares as a regular user?  All other computers can access this computer's shares, but
<Tidus> rredd4: http://tidus.alive-awake.com/photos/?Qwd=./Screenshots/Linux&Qif=desktop_12_29_07.png&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M&Qtmp=FS <-- completely stock except changed the wallpaper
<se7en> surgy: i don't get it but you could try 7zip with the command  7z x -p{passwort} file.rar
<ollle> 7zip is great
<NickPresta> surgy, I just created a rar archive (`rar a -p archive.rar file`) and then did `unrar e archive.rar`. It worked fine for me. Where was this archive created?
<rredd4> Tidus surgy  i had to add the applet, now i see it
<surgy> NickPresta: im not creating an archive
<surgy> i use 7zip and got two errors, says its an unsupported method
<NickPresta> surgy, I understand that. I created an archive with a password and then unrar'd it for testing purposes. It worked. unrar works when the archive has a password. I don't know why your specific archive fails to extract
<Tidus> rredd4: it shoulda been there by default
<rredd4> Tidus  I have never seen it until now, weird
<surgy> NickPresta: want me to pm you the six lines of output that 7zip gives me?
<NickPresta> surgy, sure, although I'm not sure I can help diagnose the problem. If the archive doesn't contain anything sensitive, you could send it to me and I can see if it works for me.
<rredd4> ty all
<xweb> sorry ... misfire
<_CitizenKane_> where does kdm look for .desktop files?
<_CitizenKane_> does anyone know?
<oakxx> its deault ones?
<oakxx> its default ones?
<oakxx> ./etc/skel ?
<_CitizenKane_> oakxx, the ones that end up being listed as loadable sessions
<_CitizenKane_> like, KDE, gnome, etc
<se7en> _CitizenKane_: i don't know what you want to do but most of the setting are in /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc
<_CitizenKane_> se7en, just add a new session to kdm
<_CitizenKane_> which i thought would work if a new .desktop file was put in /usr/share/xsessions but it hasn't
<bmack> when i boot after i select kubuntu a pops up for a few seconds and says Kernel alive' and kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-d000'
<bmack> blank screen*
<adamonline46> If I haven't touched the firewall settings that come with Kubuntu, and doing 'iptables -L' shows everything as 'allow', is it possible there's still something acting as a firewall in a near-stock Kubuntu?
<_CitizenKane_> adamonline46, unlikely
<adamonline46> _CitizenKane_: Very well, thank you...
<_CitizenKane_> adamonline46, what kind of problem are you having
<_CitizenKane_> ?
<adamonline46> _CitizenKane_: Well, I can't see any of my network computers or their shares from my Kubuntu computer... I've been fiddling with it since yesterday morning, and tonight I found out if I click 'open as root' in dolphin while I'm in 'MSHOME', I CAN see the network shares...
<adamonline46> I've been asking left and right and no one seems to have any ideas; I'm getting ready to give up until I want to access a network share again :(
<_CitizenKane_> that's strange
<adamonline46> _CitizenKane_: Indeed.  I've verified my firewall's got no rules...
<_CitizenKane_> well, try to open an IP address directly in dolphin or konqueror with
<_CitizenKane_> smb:/ip-address-here
<adamonline46> is it really only one slash?
<adamonline46> I've been using 2...
<_CitizenKane_> well, dolphin doesn't like it when i use two
<adamonline46> ahh
<se7en> dolphin only /
<adamonline46> Yeah, in Konqueror all I get is a white-bg window...
<_CitizenKane_> hmm, is there a firewall enabled on the computer you're trying to connect to
<adamonline46> se7en: Thank you, useful info...
<adamonline46> No, nothing... I even set up a minimal smb.conf with security = share, etc; which requires no password or anything
<adamonline46> Plus, I can still access all my other machines from all my other machines...
<_CitizenKane_> well, that's pretty strange
<_CitizenKane_> maybe there's a solution besides using smb
<adamonline46> _CitizenKane_: Hmm.  Well, I'm trying to get to  my file server, and I've got a couple roommates on the network... Everything is set up as it should be, in terms of access rights, etc.  Hmm..  Dang, yeah, I'm just so stumped here... I can try FTP I suppose, just for kicks...
<_CitizenKane_> adamonline46, i actually prefer ftp, i've found that it's much easier to set up than many other options
<adamonline46> _CitizenKane_: Oh yeah?  I will do it, if you can assure me that there is a PLAIN, boring, Windows-Explorer-like, saves passwords and doesn't prompt you every time, Windows client... 8)
<_CitizenKane_> adamonline46, filezilla
<adamonline46> Filezilla drives me nuts, and cuteFTP is not much better, plus I'm trying to not install any warez 8)
<adamonline46> Just, I don't want to have a hundred frames in an FTP client; I just want something that runs transparently, like a mount...
<_CitizenKane_> adamonline46, http://glosoli.blogspot.com/2005/10/map-drive-via-ftp-or-webdav.html
<adamonline46> _CitizenKane_: Hmm... Bookmarked, indeed, should I not find a sufficient samba solution :)  Thank you very much for your time though, you're the only person to probe the matter with me 8)
<_CitizenKane_> adamonline46, no problem
<mahasamoot> My keyboard has a volume button, and a mute button.  I can see a volume metter come up when I press the button, but it doesn't change the volume.  Same for mute, it'll say mute on/off, but no effect.  I've confirmed that the master channel on Kmix is the right one, and when I change it on the pannel it works alright.  Also, sometimes, the volume meter will go up to 100% and down to 0%, smothly.... but at other times it's jerky and just goes from 0% to 11%
<mahasamoot> I also have play/pause, stop, next, pervious, buttons, but they've always worked fine with Amorak
<mahasamoot> The keyboard is a Logitech cordless desktop wave
<mahasamoot> I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 alt amd64
<mahasamoot> and I have 8 audio devices
<adamonline46> Is there somewhere to 'enable file sharing' in Kubuntu?
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: I'm looking into it
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: on my machine there are settings, but it tells me the packages aren't installed
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: try K > System Settings > Sharing
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: you may already have the packages
<adamonline46> mahasamoot: Hmm, alright... Yeah, I'm having issues with Samba, I think... Can't access any remote shares from Kubuntu...
<adamonline46> mahasamoot: *Er, unless I'm root...
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: I need to set this stuff up myself, maybe we can work thro it together
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: what have you done so far?
<adamonline46> mahasamoot: Alright, I'd be glad to help if I can... I'm not too great with Samba tho...
<adamonline46> haha, my settings panel stopped responding...
<adamonline46> I have Samba installed, and smbclient...
<adamonline46> I can access local shares from remote locations, but not vice versa
<adamonline46> never seen anything like this before, I've got 2 other computers using Samba fine, though this is the first time I've tried connecting to one of them (or my win box) from Linux...
<mahasamoot> so your client is working, but not the server?
<adamonline46> mahasamoot: No, the server is working, but not the client.
<adamonline46> Er, maybe I should start over...
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: ok, are you following a tutorial?
<adamonline46> I've got 5 computers.  4 of them are using Linux: A Counter-Strike server, a web server, a laptop, and a new file server running Ubuntu, Debian, Kubuntu,  and Xubuntu respectively.  Then i've got a WinXP machine which can access all of those machine's shares.  I've never tried accessing any of those shares from another Linux box, but now with the laptop and fileserver I have a reason to.  So, basically, while the WinXP rig can view a
<adamonline46> mahasamoot: haha, so, no, I'm not really following a tut... But I can help you out, if I can... What's your situation?
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: I've just set up winXP in a kvm
<adamonline46> mahasamoot: Ooh, that's cool
<mahasamoot> I'd like it to get files on the host... and the host to connect a client for an appserver on winXP
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: the networking stuff looked really compicated,... but the funny thing was, winXP can surf the web... even tho I didn't set it up yet
<adamonline46> mahasamoot: Oh wow!  That's cool...
<adamonline46> damn, I'm afraid I'm not gonna be much help...
<mahasamoot> adamonline46: the question is, should I use NFS, and do it the Unix way, or Samba and do it the Windows way?
<adamonline46> Well, what else is on your network?
<adamonline46> I for one am trying to choose the simplicity of one config file, so I'm shooting to use Samba all round...
<mahasamoot> just the host, and an internet connection
<adamonline46> Then again, I have dhcp...
<mahasamoot> since the network is already working for windows... ?  I'm guess it's already dhcp'd... on the other hand if it's static, that's simpler... isn't it?
<adamonline46> yeah, it's simpler, unless you have new computers coming in and out regularly :)  If I had a better router, I could do both...
<etfb> Does anyone else have a problem where Kopete, the chat program, "steals" the Ctrl+Shift+W key combination and stops it getting through to Firefox or any other program?  I've looked in Keyboard Settings and in Kopete's config menus and can't find any mention of it.  How do I fix it?
<kubuntu> d
<Mister_Hand> hi there
<Mister_Hand> whats the program you use to search your drive for a specific file in kde?
<adamonline46> Sorry, etfb, I wish I cuold help you... I'd like to ask, if anyone knows why not only can I not view my network shares from just this one machine, but when I clidk 'Sharing' under 'settings', the 'settings' panel freezes?  What's wrong here? This is driving me nutso!!! :O
<Mister_Hand> nevermind
<adamonline46> Mister_Hand: Possible Dolphin, but by CLI you can do 'find *file*.ext', or
<adamonline46> oh ok
<Mister_Hand> adamonline46, thanks
<Tidus> etfb: i have that problem too playing World of Warcraft... KDE locks and holds the alt + ANYTHING combination
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<Tidus> and most of my in game shortcuts are bound to those keys
<Zombocom> Tidus I have the problem where kde isn't bound to those keys
<etfb> Looks like there's a general problem with overzealous key bindings in KDE then.  It should, in theory, give the current application first option at any keypress.  Instead, it's grabbing some itself, early.
<etfb> Tidus: Have you had a look in settings to disable some of the global shortcuts you don't need?
<etfb> Now I think of it, KDE grabs a bunch of keys that Emacs should be handling, too.  Odd.
<adamonline46> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<adamonline46> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Kernel> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Kernel> whats the recomended way to install suns jdk and suns jre on 7.10?
<flaccid> just as above Kernel
<flaccid> oh jdk?
<Kernel> yea
<flaccid> as in sdk ?
 * flaccid goes to have a look
<Kernel> well umm jdk is what i know it as.
<_CitizenKane_> i think the package is just sun-java5-jdk
<Kernel> its got javac and stuff
<Kernel> ah
<Kernel> ic now
<Kernel> thanks
<flaccid> sweet
<GSF1200S_> anyone in here know how to link to buntu machines?
<GSF1200S_> just simple file sharing
<flaccid> !samba | GSF1200S_
<ubotu> GSF1200S_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kernel> GSF1200S_, linux to linux use nfs . linux and windows use samba
<flaccid> there is !nfs also
<GSF1200S_> yeah.. knew that about samba and nfs
<adamonline46> Kernel: What if I need both?  Should I maintain two setups, or just use Samba on all?
<flaccid> i think there is an applet as well for main panel
<_CitizenKane_> adamonline46, I'd suggest samba
<GSF1200S_> im going from buntu to mepis.. trying to transfer files off my windows part so I can remove it
<flaccid> samba is regarded as more extensible and secure
<Kernel> adamonline46, im not very familer with either...i just use ftp.
<Kernel> or scp
<flaccid> there is also things like ftpfs and sshfs
<adamonline46> Kernel: FTP keeps popping up...  I think I'm gonna have to give it a shot...  Is there an 'ftpfs'-like thing for WinXP?  Something that's somewhat transparent and preferably free and free?
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Drk_Guy> I need to change permissions for a whoel drive
<Drk_Guy> *whole
<Kernel> adamonline46, im not sure. sorry.
<flaccid> what is the filesystem, Drk_Guy
<Drk_Guy> How can i do that?
<Drk_Guy> Ext2
<GSF1200S_> gonna boot to windows and just try samba for now
<Kernel> i just use pureftpd and gftp
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: is this just an extra drive you use to store data on a mountpoint?
<Drk_Guy> flaccid: It's my /home dir
<Jeroi> Kernel filezilla is the best ftp client for linux and for windows also
<flaccid> !perms | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> I'm a distro hopper
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: its just chown and chmod like any unix
<Drk_Guy> chown
<Kernel> Jeroi, that opinion. ;-)
<flaccid> or do it in kde
<Kernel> i prefer gftp
<Drk_Guy> But i don't know how to use it
<adamonline46> Kernel: NP, ty
<Jeroi> :)
<Drk_Guy> Also, i tried chmod +r+w
<Drk_Guy> But didn't work
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: eg. sudo chown flaccid /home/flaccid
<Kernel> adamonline46, :-)
<flaccid> or do group as well sudo chown flaccid:flaccid /home/flaccid
<Jeroi> I prefer programs that support both windows and linux
<Drk_Guy> It didn't spit out anything
<Drk_Guy> Is it ready?
<Jeroi> That way I dont need to change program when using linux or windows
<flaccid> Drk_Guy: that does the folder only, if you want to do all if its contents do: sudo chown -R flaccid:flaccid /home/flaccid for example. R being for recursive
<flaccid> you can also do -Rv for verbose
<Drk_Guy> It worked just fine
<Drk_Guy> Thanks guys
<flaccid> np
<Drk_Guy> How to enable Mp3 playing?
<_CitizenKane_> Drk_Guy, for what audio player?
<Drk_Guy> Amarok
<adamonline46> Might anyone know why I can only view remote Samba shares as root, but only from this machine?  Is this a 'sudo-like' form of security?
<_CitizenKane_> Drk_Guy, sudo apt-get amarok-xine
<_CitizenKane_> Drk_Guy, oops ---> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<Drk_Guy> _CitizenKane_: I have Kubuntu Gutsy
<corporeal> kubuntu for the win
<Drk_Guy> It already has amarok
<Kernel> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<_CitizenKane_> Drk_Guy, amarok-xine is an amarok backend, it may not be installed
<tmske> anyone who knows why ndiswrapper doesn't load wlan0 while ndiswrapper -l shows a correct driver and the alternate driver is blacklisted
<Drk_Guy> hmmm
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> I'll try
<MGrunde> "modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<_CitizenKane_> Drk_Guy, also ---> sudo apt-get install libmad0
<Drk_Guy> _CitizenKane_: That's GStreamer, right?
<ICQnumber> howto restart network manager
<MGrunde> Drk_Guy, also libxine1-ffmpeg
<_CitizenKane_> Drk_Guy, no it's the mpeg decoder library, so it can decode mp3s, i'm pretty sure that's necessary
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<_CitizenKane_> it's been awhile so I don't remember all of the different packages :P
<tmske> MGrunde: no that does load ndiswrapper but wlan doesn't get loaded: output dmesg, last lines: unloaded en loaded ndiswrapper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50085/
<_CitizenKane_> ICQnumber, do you just need to restart the network manager applet?
<ICQnumber> _CitizenKane_: no
<MGrunde> tmske: And after that there's no wlan0 in if/iwconfig?
<_CitizenKane_> ICQnumber, you can kill the networkmanager process and then start it again
<flaccid> ICQnumber: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<MGrunde> I know exactly what you mean CitizenKane.  I remembered it had something to do with xine, but that was about it.
<Jeroi> hey is I buy in 3 month 4core amd prosessor, can I run my linux still even if my motherboard and memory is changed with the prosessor?
<tmske> MGrunde: no, it does not load, that's my problem.  It looks like ndiswrapper works, but I doesn't load wlan0.
<ICQnumber> _CitizenKane_: found it it is : su -c"/etc/init.d/network restart"
<Jeroi> I mean can I just download smp kernel form apt?
<MGrunde> That's really odd.  Did you install it with apt or compile it yourself?
<Jeroi> me?
<MGrunde> tmske
<Jeroi> oh
<MGrunde> Sorry.
<kvonb> anyone know why my etc-rc0.d folder is empty?
<kvonb> ...and no I didn't delete everything! :)
<tmske> MGrunde: I tried both, now it is with compiled version
<ardchoille> kvonb: etc-rc0.d  or  /etc/rc0.d ?
<kvonb> yeah with the slashes, I didn't think it would work in IRC though :)
<ardchoille> :)
<James296> how come when I do a system update on Kubuntu 7.10, it actually comes up w/ an error that tells me I need to upgrade to Kubuntu 7.10, when I actually am running Kubuntu 7.10?
<kvonb> cos Kubuntu 7.10 is full of bugs :(
<ardchoille> kvonb: We don't need that here.
<jpatrick> kvonb: mine has some files in it
<James296> this is even on the live CD that was shipped to me today...
<James296> this really upsets me
<kvonb> jpatrick - could you give me a listing of your rc0.d folder so I can rebuild it please?
<James296> and it ends up becoming more unstable after doing required updates and upgrades
<kvonb> James296 - I had the same problem, a reinstall fixed it!
<jpatrick> kvonb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3122/ - there you go
<cptR3D> can someone tell me how to change a video driver?
<kvonb> onya mate, thanks :D
<_CitizenKane_> kvonb, there's an easier way
<James296> whats the easier way?
<starscreamd> I was trying to install flash and am having problems with possibly breaking dependencies in Kubuntu Gutsy. I went to a page with flash content in Konqueror and attempted to install the flash plugin. Halfway through the install, I got an error about the flashplayer.xpt not existing. So the install fails, and when I attempt a sudran to install update/safe-upgrade, it says:dpkg --configure -a must be ran to correct the problem.
<starscreamd> After that is executed...
<_CitizenKane_> James296, use the update-rc.d command
<jpatrick> James296: open console: and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MGrunde> tmske: I'm really not sure.  If it's behaving the same when it's installed with apt and compiled, I'd have to guess that it's an issue with the driver, but that doesn't seem very likely.
<kvonb> thanks jpatrick :)
<ardchoille> !flashissue | starscreamd
<ubotu> starscreamd: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<starscreamd> Thanks ubotu
<ardchoille> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<starscreamd> err ard
<kvonb> ...for some reason Kubuntu will not shutdown, and I noticed my etc rc0.d folder was empty!
<ardchoille> :)
<jpatrick> starscreamd: and /topic
<_CitizenKane_> James296, kvonb you can change into /etc/init.d folder
<tmske> MGrunde: well the strange thing is that I haven't found anyone with my problem, so I think it's something I did wrong, but I don't know what.  I tried to reinstall a couple of times but I didn't work
<tmske> reinstall ndiswrapper that is
<_CitizenKane_> and then update-rc.d for the startup scripts
<James296> who here likes using Dolphin?
<cptR3D> I like using it fine
<MGrunde> As do I.
<_CitizenKane_> James296, it's alright, I prefer the KDE4 version much more though
<James296> how is KDE4 shaping up btw?
<kvonb>  <_CitizenKane_> so I just run: sudo update-rc.d from the init.d folder?
<James296> I never got to test it out
<_CitizenKane_> James296, quite nicely, not too much crashing anymore :)
<James296> lol
<James296> great
<James296> cant wait
<MGrunde> tmske:  Okay, lets try uninstalling your compiled version, then "modprobe -r ndiswrapper"
<James296> I cant test it out now mainly because Im way over my bandwidth usage :-(
<_CitizenKane_> James296, but it is quite nice, pretty snappy, looks good
<tmske> MGrunde: ok I'll do that
<James296> anyway I SHOULd get goin I have work in the afternoon I need sleep lol
<MGrunde> tmske: Then install it with apt, and along with it, install ndisgtk
<_CitizenKane_> kvonb, something like this: sudo update-rc.d [script-name-here] defaults
<oakxx> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<oakxx> anyone  use the ndiswrapper driver version for his type of card?
<oakxx> this
<MGrunde> tmske: the package name for ndiswrapper is ndiswrapper-common
<MGrunde> oakxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<kvonb> ok, thanks :)
<_CitizenKane_> kvonb, that will install all of the symlinks into the correct folders
<podr0znik> morning :)
<jpatrick> moin podr0znik
<podr0znik> just a quick question
<tmske> MGrunde: done
<kvonb> <_CitizenKane_> sorry, what goes here:  [script-name-here]
<podr0znik> I'm trying to playback an .avi file, but kaffeine seems not to be able to handle this
<podr0znik> do I have to get some plugin or better another player?
<_CitizenKane_> kvonb, the name of the startup script
<MGrunde> tmske: try running ndisgtk and installing
<MGrunde> installing the driver for your card*
<drkguy_> Guys
<tmske> MGrunde: done, it shows hardware present
<MGrunde> tmske: And what does iwconfig say?
<cptR3D> i use vlc
<Drk_Guy> guys
<cptR3D> and watch divx and xvid
<Drk_Guy> I did what you suggested
<Drk_Guy> And it worked like a charm
<kvonb> <_CitizenKane_> ok, so for each entry in the list that patrick gave me?
<_CitizenKane_> kvonb, minus the number
<MGrunde> Glad it worked out for you Drk_Guy
<_CitizenKane_> kvonb, if you do: ls /etc/init.d
<kvonb> ah, excellent, thanks :)
<jpatrick> kvonb: assuming you have it installed tho :=
<_CitizenKane_> you can see all of the startup scripts
<tmske> MGrunde: still nothing, but I do have FATAL; could not open /lib/modules/.....ndiswrapper.ko: No such file or directory, so I asume something went wrong installing, I'll try again
<kvonb> thanks guys, I'll give it a go :)
<MGrunde> tmske: that error looks very familiar.  I'm sure I've seen that, I belive it gave me quite a bit of trouble.  Can't think of how I fixed it though...
<podr0znik> the description of VLC looks interesting
<podr0znik> trying now
<MGrunde> tmske: Before you reinstall ndiswrapper-common "modprobe -r ndiswrapper" "sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.[***]-[***]/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper"
<cptR3D> hey podr0znik I aslo think i have a divx thing installed just search for it in the adept installer or something
<_CitizenKane_> podr0znik, try installing ffmpeg
<cptR3D> but I can play mp3s, avi's and all that goodness that i download
<podr0znik> mp3s I can play in Amarok after installing mp3 support
<cptR3D> :]
<podr0znik> but surely sb will say that Amarok is hopeless and there are better programs :)
<cptR3D> sb?
<MGrunde> podr0znik: installing kubuntu-restricted-extras should fix things up for you.  It'll also install Java and some other things, so if you don't want those, don't do it.
<cptR3D> where is the restricted extras?
<ardchoille> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<MGrunde> Thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<MGrunde> (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras)
<jpatrick> yep
<podr0znik> it seems to work already
<podr0znik> it works perfectly fine now :)
<tmske> MGrunde: that doesn't work either, I don't get the FATAL if I install ndiswrapper from source, else I do get it
<MGrunde> tmske:  Okay, then what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<kraut> moin
<ScottG> it's far too early..
<ScottG> my 3 year old daughter can't sleep.. so neither can I..
<tmske> MGrunde: ndiswrapper -l still says it is correctly installed. I get the FATAL message when modprobing.  I found in ubuntuforums that other people couldn't downgrade to apt packages after installing ndiswrapper 1.51 from source
<tmske> MGrunde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417731&highlight=FATAL&page=9 here it is, but no solution :s
<MGrunde> Yeah.  I was just reading that.
<MGrunde> Wait, is the FATAL message an "operation not permitted" message, or a "No such file or directory" message
<tmske> MGrunde: No such file or directory
<MGrunde> Okay, updatedb, then locate ndiswrapper.ko
<MGrunde> Anything?
<tmske> MGrunde: ok I'll try that in a moment, was just trying again with ndiswrapper compiled from source and running it with ndiswrapper-buginfo: it gives me an error message ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<tmske> MGrunde: i'll now try to locate with apt package
<shitsweak> I can;t get my computer to recognize my printer
<MGrunde> What type of printer do you have?
<shitsweak> Epson photo printer
<MGrunde> What model?
<shitsweak> B412A
<MGrunde> Epson Stylus Photo R280 Series?
<shitsweak> yeah
<MGrunde> Sorry mate, it's a paperweight
<MGrunde> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R280
<matteo_2504> can help me
<jussi01> !ask | matteo_2504
<ubotu> matteo_2504: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tm_T> shitsweak: hi, can I ask you to change your nick?
<matteo_2504> how to install kde4
<Hirvinen> !kde4 | matteo_2504
<ubotu> matteo_2504: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<shitsweak> umm ok
<Tm_T> taco: ooh thank you sir :)
<cptR3D> grandmas boy
<cptR3D> lol
<tmske> matteo_2504: if you know how to compile I would recommend you to compile packages from svn, it will take a while and it's harder than just install the packages, but you will be more up to date: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<cptR3D> soo can anyone help me on the issue of my laptop freezing when I close the lid?
<cptR3D> I looked on the forms and it says I need to change a driver but do not know how to do so
<matteo_2504> to install kde4?
<MGrunde> How's it going tmske?
<cptR3D> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cptR3D> !i836
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i836 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mauri> I added a sound card into my pc using kubuntu 7.10 but i'm not able to use amarok. It do not play anything
 * cptR3D 
 * cptR3D is at a loss
<jussi01> !patience | cptR3D
<ubotu> cptR3D: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tmske> MGrunde: well it looks like there were ndiswrapper.ko files for the wrong kernel, I removed them now trying to reinstall ndiswrapper and see if it works, if not, I'll try to reboot into the kernel that they were installed to, to check if it works there
<cptR3D> thanks
<cptR3D> I have the patience
<cptR3D> I will try later ya'll r pretty helpful
<jussi01> cptR3D: now, what sort of graphics card do you have?
<jussi01> cptR3D: and please show me the forums thread you were speaking about.
<MGrunde> tmske: Actually, it make work if you just copy the file to your current kernel's /lib/modules folder
<cptR3D> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579469
<matteo_2504> if i want to install kd4 i use konsole terminal or i must enter kubuntu?
<cptR3D> in the form i have the d505 actually so I think i need that i810
<tmske> matteo_2504: it should work from terminal
<matteo_2504> with x-windows?
<chakie> wrt the "Flash plugin installation is currently broken" thing, will flash ever work in konqueror again or is it time to migrate to firefox?
<jussi01> cptR3D: you have which chipset?
<matteo_2504> need enlightment how to install please
<jussi01> !flashissues | chakie
<ubotu> chakie: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<chakie> jussi01: i didn't mean downloading, i meant flash not just working at all
 * chakie hasn't seen a youtube video for weeks!
<mauri> amule crashs when updates the servers list
<llutz> chakie: you haven't missed anything :)
<cptR3D> jussi01: how do i find that out?
<chakie> llutz: heh
<taco> how do i open the data on my SD card
<jussi01> cptR3D: I think sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will so it - you can choose i810 there. but be sure to back up your xorg.conf first.
<revoldz> ask please : my dial up connection is work, but i cant browse with konqueror
<mauri> someone can help me with amule
<revoldz> anyone?
<revoldz> ask please : my dial up connection is work, but i cant browse with konqueror
<Chousuke> TimS: no
<Chousuke> whoops
<Chousuke> stuck in backlog again :(
<tmske> MGrunde: well I installed the hardy kernel (also the ndiswrapper packages of hardy) because of a acpi error that was fixed in 2.6.24, so copying won't work. all the other packages are from gutsy.
<taco> revoidz> have you tried firefox
<revoldz> taco : i dont have firefox
<tmske> revoldz: can you ping to an adress?
<revoldz> tmske : havent try to ping yet, but my kopete and this Konversation is working good
<MGrunde> tmske: Well, hopefully booting into the other kernel works.
<cptR3D> jussi01: thx for the help
<jussi01> cptR3D: let us knw if it works. did you understand my instuctions?
<mauri> someone can help me with amule
<cptR3D> jussi01: i am trying it now yes I understand it. thank you vm
<jussi01> cptR3D: just make sure you make a back up of the conf file
<shelby> Can someone help me access my SD card
<cptR3D> how do I do that?
<tmske> MGrunde: I'll try it this afternoon. I'm still trying with this kernel, ndiswrapper-buginfo shows unexpected operator:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50088/
<MGrunde> Shelby: What seems to be the problem?
<jussi01> cptR3D: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mauri> i've problems with my webcam, someone can help me
<shelby> I put the SD card in the slot on the computer but nothing happens after that
<MGrunde> tmske: Well good luck.  I'm going to try to get some sleep.  It's 04:30 here, and I'm quite tired.
<cptR3D> jussi01: tuvm
<tmske> MGrunde: thanks for the help and good night!
<shelby> Anyone else know what i can do
<Freku> prey
<revoldz> tmske :
<revoldz> root@revoldz-laptop:~# ping www.langowan.com
<revoldz> PING www.langowan.com (66.235.195.158) 56(84) bytes of data.
<revoldz> --- www.langowan.com ping statistics ---
<revoldz> 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8999ms
<revoldz> tmske : loss :(
<jussi01> !paste | revoldz
<ubotu> revoldz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tmske> revoldz: it's strange that you can connect with konversation.  can you restart Networkmanager and try again: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<revoldz> tmske : ok i'll try..
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> lguien me puede decir como puedo instalar el amule  pues le doy a instalar en el gestor de archivos y no lo instala, mi distro es kubuntu  7.10
<jussi01> !es | alfonso
<ubotu> alfonso: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> cptR3D: any luck?
<kkrzysiekk> do you speak polish ??
<revoldz> tmske : it works ! big thanks !
<cptR3D> jussi01: nah man it still locked up
<jussi01> cptR3D: so you went through th dialougue and chose i810 etc
<tmske> revoldz: no problem
<cptR3D> jussi01: correct
<cptR3D> jussi01: i went with defalt everything
<jussi01> cptR3D: did you choose i810 driver though?
<cptR3D> jussi01: yes i did
<jussi01> cptR3D: and did you test the lockup after restart?
<cptR3D> jussi01: the id matched the one i got with a device manager
<cptR3D> jussi01: yeah I restarted then shut the lid and it was froze so restarted again.. I will try one more time to make sure
<cptR3D> jussi01: brb
<zerlord^> hallo
<zerlord^> Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich dual screen unter kubuntu hinbekomme?
<Hirvinen> !de | zerlord^
<ubotu> zerlord^: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zerlord^> ah okey thank you!
<zerlord^> boubbin
<zerlord^> olet ko soumesta?
<jussi01> !en | zerlord^
<ubotu> zerlord^: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<starscreamd> I'm running Gutsy on a Dell XPS m1330 3gb ram, 8400 Nvidia card etc.. I've been able to properly setup my xorg.conf and Nvidia drivers. as far as I can tell, yet when I install compiz I can see no window borders. Any Tips?
<Freku> use emerald for borders
<Freku> use emerald for borders
<Freku> 1
<jussi01> Freku: everything ok?
<ScottG> starscreamd: there's an easy solution to this
<Stevie2k> hi @all
<jussi01> !hi | Stevie2k
<ubotu> Stevie2k: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Stevie2k> I have a very strange problem with my keyboard...
<starscreamd> Sweet I just got it. I installed emerald and did emerald --replace. How can I set these as the default apps
<Stevie2k> I log on into kde and after that the keyboard seems to be nearly dead... It takes about one second until a character comes up....
<Stevie2k> I am even not able to switch to a console to check the running processes and so on...
<jussi01> Stevie2k: how is the rest of performance? ie with mouse etc?
<Stevie2k> no problems... even compiz
<Stevie2k> runs without any loss of performance
<starscreamd> Tried another keyboard Stevie2k?
<Stevie2k> I use the same keyboard for another pc
<Stevie2k> (I am just using that one...)
<Stevie2k> and I don't have any problems bevore logging into kde...
<starscreamd> Try to use a different keyboard on the PC you're having issues with to start with.
<Stevie2k> Can it be a keyboard issue if everything is fine - except when I log into KDE?
<starscreamd> If I put a file into ~.kde/Autostart to start emerald would that be effective? Anyone try this?
<starscreamd> Might be.. You could completely rule it out if a seperate keyboard has issues
<Stevie2k> hmmm.. I have to check if I find another keyboard...
<starscreamd> brb, trying auto-install script..
<Stevie2k> could the keyboard
<Stevie2k> sry... forget it..
<cptR3D> jussi01: after restart I got a message to continue or choose something so I chose something and it gave me multipul choices or scan so i did scan and my screen fuzzed and came back and gave me the same options so i chose '0' (?? had no idea what to do) and it loaded fine but still froze when I opened the lid
<starscreamd> Sweet, it worked
<cptR3D> jussi01:  upon restart I got the same option to chose or contine so i contued and it loaded just fine but it still froze when i oped the lid
<cptR3D> how do I restore my backedup file?
<vladimir> yo
<vladimir> man
<vladimir> whatsup
<vladimir> stupid thing that i cant login as root with su
<fdoving> vladimir: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more info on that subject. you can activate the regular su easily.
<Stevie2k> :-) I solved my keyboard problem...
<ubuntu_> Hi :)
<Minnozz> Hi, anybody knows why I can't paste my screenshot in (for instance) KolourPaint when I 'Copy to clipboard' in KSnapshot?
<Stevie2k> It was a setting for handicapped people to slow down the keyboard... and this was set to 500ms so the keyboard was really very slow...
<ubuntu_> i just install kubuntu 7.10 i choose not to  install grub, and now on reboot i get message "missing operating system"
<Stevie2k> thx @all and bye
<ubuntu_> i thougth if i don't install grub system wil autmaticly install boot sector
<ubuntu_> any ideas what is wrong
<Freku> maybe your harddisk with kubuntu is not in your bios bootlist
<ubuntu_> it is only hard disc i got, and it is first on boot list
<etfb> I found an interim solution to the problem of Kopete "stealing" keys away from other applications, if anyone's interested...
<etfb> It was stopping Ctrl+Shift+W from closing Firefox, because it means "Toggle 'Away' Status" in Kopete
<ubuntu_> i'm thinking about install again witch grub and just set timeotu to "0" but it's not nice solution :|
<jussi01> ubuntu_: you need grub
<ubuntu_> is there anything like windows fixmbr?
<ubuntu_> but if ubuntu is only system on my hd, then what for?
<etfb> The solution is to define any commands you want as global keyboard shortcuts using the System Settings / Keyboard thingy.  Added bonus is that they then work in all programs, so I can close any program using the shortcut that I grew used to just in Firefox.
<jussi01> ubuntu_: grub boots ubuntu. you need it.
<etfb> A real solution would be for the Kopete maintainers not to steal key commands, of course...
<ubuntu_> ok, thanx
<ubuntu_> roger, roger :)
<dani_> hi
<pjfloyd> anyone know what's the problem with command line completion?
<pjfloyd> esc-esc doesn't complete until another key is pressed (e.g., space)
<etfb> pjfloyd: It's using Emacs keyboard shortcuts, so Esc is kind of tricky and might even be confusing matters.  What is Esc Esc supposed to do in this case?
<pjfloyd> etfb: just completion, like tab in some systems
<etfb> What shell?
<pjfloyd> etfb: I normally use ksh, but I think it's with bash
<djdarkman> hello, is there a better file system cheker than fsck? fsck seemmed to have destroyed my /home on another machine and I want it back
<Minnozz> anybody knows why I can't paste my screenshot in (for instance) KolourPaint when I 'Copy to clipboard' in KSnapshot?
<etfb> I use bash, and I don't seem to get any particular response when I press Esc Esc.
<pjfloyd> perhaps I'll try a real ksh from AT&T
<jpatrick> pjfloyd: if you tab completation use zsh
<pjfloyd> I'm used to using esc-esc
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<etfb> Minnozz: KolourPaint is pretty minimalist; maybe it doesn't handle the clipboard very well.  Clipboard is still a dark art in Linux -- not like MacOS or that other popular operating system, where it's actually pretty stable and easy to use.
<Minnozz> lol @ 'that other popular operating system'
<jussi01> Minnozz: have you considerd saving the screenshot, then opening with said program?
<Minnozz> etfb: thanks for the info, now I know it's not a configuration problem
<pjfloyd> (I have Solaris and FreeBSD running at the moment, and for both with bash if I type, say "ls bo[esc-esc]" it completes to "ls boost_1_34_1/"
<etfb> Minnozz: I try not to mention its name.  It's like saying "Macbeth" among actors.  Maybe I should call it "The Scottish OS", but nobody would understand me...
<gspr> What packages should be installed for KDE 4 in Hardy?
<jussi01> !kde4 > gspr
<etfb> Minnozz: I'm just guessing based on what I know about these things though, so don't give up on my account.
<Minnozz> jussi01: yes I know that works, but it's one more step to make, pasting it directly is faster (that's why I asked)
<jussi01> Minnozz: ahh, ok :D
<SSJ_GZ> Minnozz: You have to enable image handling in Klipper.  Wait a sec ...
<Minnozz> ah, solution! =D
<etfb> Minnozz: (See?  "The danger in declaring something to be impossible is that you'll be trampled by all the people busy doing it.")
<pjfloyd> etfb: Mac OS X clipboard is mediocre when you mix X11 apps
<SSJ_GZ> Minnozz: Close Klipper.  In the [general] section of ~/.kde/share/config/klipperrc, and the line IgnoreImages=false
<SSJ_GZ> Minnozz: Re-start klipper and it should work.
<etfb> pjfloyd: Probably a symptom of the poor quality X11 implementation they use, if my reading is accurate.
<SSJ_GZ> Minnozz: (I've just tested it here)
<Minnozz> SSJ_GZ: okay, thanks a lot!
<SSJ_GZ> Minnozz: np :)
<etfb> SSJ_GZ: Shiny!  Thanks for that one!
<SSJ_GZ> :)
<pjfloyd> etfb: possible, Lepoard switched to Xorg, and it still has lots of problems
<SSJ_GZ> Background reading: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1787
<Minnozz> SSJ_GZ: It worked, thanks again! ;)
<SSJ_GZ> Minnozz: Great!
<etfb> SSJ_GZ: Another one for my Read Me bookmark folder.  Thanks.  Has anyone else noticed how useful Firefox tabs are for IRC?  I come away from an extended chat session with a pile of open tabs, which I then save as a bookmarked folder and spend the next day browsing.  Excellent!  But I digress...
<etfb> Has anyone noticed that the Downloads dialog in Firefox doesn't work under Kubuntu?  That is, you can download files, but often the "Open" link does nothing.
<nick__> Hey everyone, i have an zipping question.  I have a 5.12gb file and I want to compress it to fit on a standard dvd.  I've tried using ark but it doesn't seem to compress it very much.  Do I have any other options?
<etfb> Also, I can't open the "All files download to" folder either.  Worked in Ubuntu, as far as I can remember, but does nothing in Kubuntu.
<etfb> nick__: What format is the file?
<etfb> nick__: If it's video or JPEG, it's already compressed close to the optimal amount.
<nick__> etfb: It is a collection of 13 .avi files in one folder
<etfb> nick__: You're out of luck then.  AVI is pretty efficient already.  You won't find a compression tool to decrease it significantly.
<etfb> nick__: Can you burn dual-layer DVDs?
<nick__> etfb: hmmm, alright, guess I'll have to split it up, unfortunately no :)
<etfb> nick__: Probably best; don't trust your important files to new technology!
<nick__> etfb: Just out of curiosity, about what ratio does ark compress things to, say I had an uncompressed .mov file
<etfb> nick__: Length of a piece of string multiplied by the number you first thought of.
<etfb> nick__: In other words, it depends.
<nick__> etfb: that's a funny saying :)
<etfb> nick__: Video, audio and jpegs won't compress much though.  Text will often go down to 33% or so.  Executables vary widely.  Other formats are anyone's guess.
<nick__> etfb: Thank you so much for your help, you've been very informative
<etfb> nick__: (I refer to some calculations as being "LPS Protocol Compliant" if you have no way of guessing how accurate they are -- LPS = Length of a Piece of String)
<etfb> nick__: HTH. HAND. And other such silly acronyms.
<etfb> So: Firefox.  Can someone else try this for me?  Open Firefox, open the Downloads window, and click the button next to "All files download to".  Does it open a file browser, or just do nothing?
<nick__> etfb: Doesn't do anything for me
<rothchild> etfb I noticed that was broken too you have to change it in the firefox preferences page
<etfb> rothchild: Where?
<etfb> rothchild: Can't see any options that specify the file manager to use.  It should just pick up the default.
<VampireKing> what you suggest to see chm files ?
<etfb> VampireKing: I use kchmviewer.
<rothchild> under edit preferences you can change the download folder
<etfb> rothchild: Yes - but it doesn't make the button work.
<etfb> rothchild: Maybe it's an about:config thing.
<rothchild> but when you hit the 'download to' button on the download manager itself as you way it just opens a browser windo
<etfb> rothchild: Yeah - which makes me think it's a bug in Firefox, because it's inconsistent.
<nick__> Hey, I have one more question, I want to look into using the server edition to use on a home network (backups, media storage, etc..) can anyone point me to a good guide about the server edition?  I'm looking for a primer really
<ScottG> wb ubuntu_
<ScottG> is that a default username in an IRC client?
<noaXess> what best to use on kde for recording sound from mic?
<zerlord^> hallo
<rothchild> nick__ samba will do most of what you want or you could look at stuff about LAMP servers for more advanced setups
<rothchild> noaXess: for simple stuff (non multitrack) you can't really beat Audacity
<jussi01> ScottG: I think so
<nick__> rothchild: Thanks for the tip I'm looking into it now
<noaXess> rothchild: i want just record my voices over a mic..
<rothchild> noaXess: yup audacity
<noaXess> rothchild: ah.. i see ;) sorry..
<mauri> I have to load a new gspca module but i'm don't know how to do that
<mauri> i've a question on dolphin
<jussi01> !ask | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ayabara> I have been using gnome, but decided to install kubuntu-desktop yesterday, since I use a lot of kde-apps. When I logged into the kde-session, my networking didn't work, but it works fine in gnome. Make any sense?
<Blissex> Ayabara: no.
<mauri> jussi01: if i opne storage media, i don't find a floppy
<Blissex> Ayabara: the network is independent of the desktop environment. Most likely it is the web proxy that is not setup.
<Ayabara> Blissex, ok. what does that mean I have to do?
<Blissex> Ayabara: try 'ping www.kubuntu.org' inside Konsole.
<Blissex> Ayabara: what you have to do depends on what you mean with "networking didn't work"
<Blissex> ubotu does not not work
<jussi01> mauri: !test
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Blissex> ubotu doesn't not work
<Ayabara> Blissex, I'll check it out. I can start a kde session on another terminal while my current gnome is up and running, right?
<Blissex> !doesn't not work
<mauri> jussi01: sorry i dont understand
<jussi01> mauri: it was a mistake, my apoligies.
<Blissex> Ayabara: sure, or you can run KDE inside a virtual X desktop, for example with 'Xephyr' or 'Xnest'. But probably is simpler on another terminal.
<Ayabara> Blissex, ok. right back :-)
<Ayabara> Blissex, I got an error that "Server is already active for Display 0". What I tried was logging in and typing startx. The wrong command?
<Blissex> Ayabara: yes. try 'startx -- :1'
<Blissex> Ayabara: if you play around with both GNOME and KDE you can always use 'xinit' or 'xinit -- :1' and then type 'startkde' or 'gnome-session' in the resulting terminal window.
<MGalaxy> Hi, I need a software to mount .ISO and .BIN images with "Automount After Restart" feature, any solution?
<Blissex> Ayabara: BTW, you haven't yet said what you mean by "networking does not work"
<Blissex> MGalaxy: yes.
<ScottG> I would imagine internet connection, Blissex
<janelle> how is everyone?
<ScottG> hello janelle
<jussi01> hi janelle
<Blissex> ScottG: "internet connection" is almost as dumb as "networking does not work"...
<Ayabara> Blissex, and now networking of course works fine :-)
<etfb> Possible solution to the Firefox problems I was mentioning earlier!  http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/blogs/integrating_firefox_and_thunderbird_into_kde
<ScottG> I'm well, you?
<Blissex> Ayabara: good, good, good.
<etfb> Firefox doesn't integrate well into Kubuntu.  The above link claims to fix many of the problems.  Yay!
<ScottG> Blissex.. do you think calling someone dumb is constructive?
<Ayabara> Blissex, I'm gonna reboot and see if it works on the first kde-start. thanks for educating
<Ayabara> Blissex, because I didn't know what was not working, and now I hope I never find out.
<MGalaxy> Blissex: what is it?
<janelle> fixing to install and try kubuntu alternate cd
<Blissex> Ayabara: the key to checking network connections is first to check with 'ping' first locally and then remotely...
<Ayabara> Blissex, and the phrasing _was_ kinda dumb, so I'm not too offended ;-)
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<Ayabara> anyway. I'll reboot and take it from there.
<ScottG> I think "internet connection" is accepted as a term meaning "connection to the public internet" but I'll drop it right there.
<elvirolo> can one transfer mp3's to 5th gen Ipods using amarok under kubuntu ?
<cptR3D> jussi01: u still here?
<jussi01> cptR3D: yes
<cptR3D> jussi01:  get my reply from earlier?
<jussi01> cptR3D: nope
<cptR3D> how can i pm u
<jussi01> cptR3D: dont. Ask here
<jussi01> just remember to use my name  in the question if you want to direct it at me
<janelle> finding your specific distro can be hard!
<cptR3D> jussi01: <cptR3D> jussi01: after restart I got a message to continue or choose something so I chose something and it gave me multipul choices or scan so i did scan and my screen fuzzed and came back and gave me the same options so i chose '0' (?? had no idea what to do) and it loaded fine but still froze when I opened the lid
<janelle> does anyone know if installing distros is hard on your harddrive?
<cptR3D> jussi01: <cptR3D> jussi01: after restart I got a message to continue or choose something so I chose something and it gave me multipul choices or scan so i did scan and my screen fuzzed and came back and gave me the same options so i chose '0' (?? had no idea what to do) and it loaded fine but still froze when I opened the lid
<Eds> janelle, you mean does it hurt or overstress your hdd?
<cptR3D> jussi01: damt mybad
<janelle> eds yes
<ScottG> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Eds> Janelle, you shouldnt have an issue, i have machines at work that get a fresh OS every 2 days :P they have been running fine for 3 years
<ScottG> xubuntu is a lighter 'buntu version :)
<ScottG> oh.. nm
<ScottG> you mean repeatedly installing different distros..
<janelle> im horrible with making choices because i feel the need to consider everything
<cptR3D> jussi01: <cptR3D> jussi01:  upon restart I got the same option to chose or contine so i contued and it loaded just fine but it still froze when i oped the lid
<cptR3D> jussi01: <cptR3D> how do I restore my backedup file?
<jussi01> cptR3D: i got it... have patience..
<ScottG> well.. not one particular distro will be perfect in every way.. you have to pick the one that fits best
<Eds> janelle, I know your pain, im still working out what to use, Kubuntu, OpenSuSE or PCLinux
<ScottG> Eds: Same here.. I'm dual booting PCLOS and Kubuntu..
<cptR3D> jussi01: okay sry
<janelle> for me its mandriva pclos and now kubuntu
<Eds> ScottG, how do you find PCLOS?
<jussi01> cptR3D: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Eds> janelle, I had too many warnings about mandriva :P
<janelle> 2008's been real nice so far
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScottG> I've been using PCLOS for two years exclusively and have been very loyal but I don't know if a slow "rolling" release cycle is what I want..
<janelle> same here
<ScottG> sorry juss101
<jussi01> :)
<Ayabara> Blissex: knetwork-manager says "no active device". then I started a gnome-session with networking. then the kde session detected something and asked me for the wep-key.
<raymears> hello, everyone. i have a slight problemo over here. i installed ubuntu on my machine (kubuntu wouldn't install), then used apt-get install kubuntu-something to install kubuntu, then removed gnome with sudo apt-get remove gnome-* and apt-get remove gdm.
<ScottG> raymears: and?
<raymears> no i have no sound, cannot shutdown the computer (it freezes) and most of the services are shown as not running
<janelle> how has gutsy been quality wise scottg and eds
<Blissex> Ayabara: you should have said instead of "networking does not work" that you had WiFi access to your LAN. *which* networking does not work matters a great deal.
<raymears> amarok does not start, even killall only works from time to time
<Eds> janelle, jump over to the #kubuntu-offtopic channel :P
<janelle> okie dokie
<raymears> mostly it does not work, though
<Blissex> Ayabara: in theory your Kubuntu should activate the WiFi interface before starting the GUI.
<Ayabara> Blissex: only problem is that I did not know what the problem was at the time
<Ayabara> ok
<ScottG> janelle, join #kubuntu-offtopic Eds and I are talking there
<raymears> basically my computer is unusable. any suggestions?
<Blissex> Ayabara: so you should use the Ubuntu network manager to ensure that the WiFi comes up at boot regardless. As to the WiFi key/passphrase you will have to put it into some kind of file.
<Blissex> raymears: sounds like hw problems.
<raymears> nope.
<raymears> gnome worked like a charm
<Ayabara> Blissex: the wep is entered, so that works. I think I'm ok for now
<Blissex> raymears: BTW, removing all of GNOME is not a good idea, because some Ubuntu GUI configuration apps are GNOME only.
<Ayabara> how do I disable touchpad tapping in kubuntu?
<raymears> i was just reconsidering installing gnome again via apt-get install gnome-desktop
<uzz> русские есть?)
<zerlord^> hello @ all
<zerlord^> i have a problem with my kubuntu... i wanna install dual screen with nvidia
<zerlord^> i have 2 nvidia 7900gtx
<jussi01> !dualhead | zerlord^
<ubotu> zerlord^: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ScottG> Ayabara: I've always used qsynaptics to change that setting
<jussi01> !xinerama > zerlord^
<Blissex> raymears: reinztalling GNOME might me a good idea. Then use Aptitude or Synaptics to remove the less useful bits, like the front-end gui elements.
<Ayabara> holy crap, ktorrent is faster than the last time I used it :-D
<antonio_> hola
<jussi01> !es | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<antonio_> come va ?
<Ayabara> I thing the fonts in my kubuntu seem a bit big, and I use the default font at size 8 on a laptop with 1440x900. Do you guys use the force dpi-setting?
<cptR3D> jussi01: did that help for anything?
<antonio_> ho un problema con kppp chi mi aiuta ?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<khelll> how shall i know the running services ?
<Drk_Guy> I'm having a hard time with Compiz
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help?
<ScottG> Control Escape
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Drk_Guy> Why the community documentation doesn't work
<Drk_Guy> I.E. It is not going good
<jpatrick> Drk_Guy: might be out-dated
<nuxil> so fix it ;p
<JayC> Can someone assist me, I'm trying to batch convert a lot of files in Mplayer and was wondering how i can  something like %n or w/e to set the input filename as the output filename, Any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> Got it
<Drk_Guy> I just mispelled something at install moment
<jpatrick> :)
<Ayabara> anyone use the force dpi setting?
<matteo_2504> kde4 is include in kubuntu 8.04?
<nuxil> 8.04?
<jussi01>   !hardy | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jussi01> !hardy | nuxil
<matteo_2504> kubuntu hadry heron
<nuxil> hey
<jussi01> matteo_2504: IIRC, yes
<antonio_> nuxil?
<matteo_2504> but i look screenshot in www.kubuntu.com
<nuxil> antonio_ yes?
<matteo_2504> not same with my kubuntu
<nuxil> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<nuxil> has anyone made a deb pak of kickoff for gutsy ?
<pag> nuxil, kickoff = that Suse's menu?
<jussi01> pag: read back just a little ;)
<nuxil> pag, nop
<matteo_2504> that kde menu not include in hadry?
<nuxil> pag, i had it in feisty.
<pag> jussi01, oh.. /me headdesks :)
<jussi01> matteo_2504: please direct hardy questions to #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> pag: :)
<Drk_Guy> Dwah men
<Drk_Guy> Why Compiz cant integrate well into kde?
<Drk_Guy> What's the big idea'
<antonio_>  e che stress
<tommymetal> hi
<tommymetal> fuck all
<jussi01> !language | tommymetal
<ubotu> tommymetal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<emilsedgh> mad people!
<astan> hrm. i can't choose "WPA Enterprise" in knetworkmanager, it's not there in the list.. do i need to install something special?
<astan> only WPA Personal is there.
<Lynoure> astan: You are actually using WPA enterprise, with radius server?
<gino> ññ
<Lynoure> Just asking because many people try to choose it because it sounds better, despite them not having the setup for it in their network.
<jpatrick> !es > gino
<astan> Lynoure: yea i think so, it's a FON router, i think it uses a radius server.. i'm not 100% though, it's just that WPA Personal didn't work.
<astan> Lynoure: and i remember seeing the WPA Enterprise option there before (think it was when i was running feisty), but now it's not there.
<Lynoure> astan: FON router, at least the little white ones you get from them, do not do radius
<noaXess> how to search for a package that should contain a spec. library?
<noaXess> need libmp3lame.so.0 and whant to know which package i need to install.
<jussi01> !find libmp3lame.so
<ubotu> File libmp3lame.so found in liblame-dev
<jussi01> noaXess: ^^
<noaXess> jussi01: aha okay.. :) thanks
<jussi01> :)
<astan> Lynoure: hm. okay. they run a radius server at their end though, but maybe that's not the same thing.
<astan> Lynoure: i wonder why i can't connect to the FONs WPA network then.. hrm..
<Lynoure> astan: I don't think they do... unless they changed things wildly since I got my La Fonera
<Lynoure> astan: the public wlan has authentication at their servers, but then again, no WPA
<astan> Lynoure: ah okay.. i just saw that http://stefans.datenbruch.de/lafonera/ was talking about some radius server at FON..
<matteo_2504> how to make a cd repository?
<astan> hm. need to figure out how to get it working with WPA Personal then..
<jussi01> !aptoncd | matteo_2504
<ubotu> matteo_2504: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<matteo_2504> if i update, where folder updated file?
<noaXess> a little problem.. i have installed the restricted river for my nvidia.. now i can't set the whole system font to eg. size 8.. each kde app has now it's own font size. any idea?
<astan> i thinks this might be the problem; Dec 30 14:48:00 pyret NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_user_key_for_network_cb(): nm_dbus_get_user_key_for_network_cb(): dbus returned an error.   (org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.GetKeyError) org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.GetKeyError
<astan> not sure what it means though, or how to fix it.
<OsamaK> Hello! Is KUbuntu same of Ubuntu? I mean the only different between them is KDE desktop, no?
<Blissex> OsamaK: yes.
 * noaXess is away: Gone away for now.
<OsamaK> Blissex: I use Ubuntu now, which is better, download KDE then install it or download KUbuntu?
<jpatrick> !away > noaXess
<Blissex> OsamaK: probably it is rather quicker to start with the Kubuntu disk. GNOME is not small...
 * noaXess is back.
<Lynoure> astan: did you browse your network from knetworkmanager, or did you input it manually? (for some reason latter often works better)
<noaXess> jpatrick: okay.. sorry..
<OsamaK> Blissex: Is there a tornrt link?
<jpatrick> noaXess: no problem
<astan> Lynoure: i browsed it.. but from what i can tell from syslog output, it seems to find the network just fine, just can't connect. i'll try manually too.
<romunov> what program can manage my bookmarks, addresses, emails... and backs them up?
<Blissex> OsamaK: sure, there are several Ubuntu/Kubuntu torrents.
<Lynoure> astan: try the other way anyway, does not take much time.
<OsamaK> Blowfish: could you give it to me?
<astan> Lynoure: hm. no difference it seems. this is the relevant part of my syslog output during the connection attempt; http://franzkafe.se/log.txt .. no idea what's going wrong :/
<astan> (disregard the failed connection attempts from synergyc in that log, they're not related).
<downix> man, when did Enlightenment become the zippy WM?!?
<noaXess> jpatrick: yeah.. about my problem after installing the restricted nvidia driver.. the system font i set, will not used on kde apps.. if i set the whole system font to size 9 it won't work also an gtk apps..
<noaXess> i have the setting use kde font for gtk apps
<jpatrick> noaXess: I'm sorry, but I have an ATI card, no experience with the NVidia
<downix> how come everyone limits themselves to nVidia/ATI when there are other GPU companies out there, some with more open-source friendliness?
<OsamaK> Blissex: Any ideas?
<OsamaK> Let me start downloading ;)
<Ayabara> I'm on an asus laptop. the fn-keys (volume, brightness ++) works fine in ubuntu, but not in kubuntu.
<llutz> downix: most guys want 3d-support for games, so there's no choice
<noaXess> downix: on a laptop normaly there is only nvidia or ati :)
<llutz> noaXess: intel
<noaXess> Ayabara: me too.. have also a asus vx2 laptop and i'm on kubuntu..
<downix> noaXess: Mine has Intel, does a good job even under 3D games
<Ayabara> noaXess: have you done research an given up on it?
<downix> llutz: XGI offers full 3D under Linux, as does ST Micro
<jussi01> !ot | downix
<ubotu> downix: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Blissex> jussi01: I think that is mostly ontopic.
<OsamaK> !ot | OsamaK
<Blissex> Ayabara: apparently Kubuntu is done by a single guy and is not quite as custom-configured as Ubuntu...
<noaXess> Ayabara: haven't research jet.. cause i do brightness change over the power management tool..
<llutz> downix: i haven't seen cards from them for ages, not very common in EU it seems
<Ayabara> Blissex: now that sounds scary...
<senorpedro> hi folks
<Blissex> Ayabara: no, it just means it is quite as polished. But lots of people use Kubuntu and there is quite a large community.
<noaXess> downix: what brand of notebook do you have?
<noaXess> Ayabara: i think there is any tool to install, that it work..
<senorpedro> i installed ubuntu-desktop but now i want to remove it, but when doing apititude purge ubuntu-desktop it only removes the metapackage ubuntu-desktop and not all the other with ubuntu-desktop installed packages. how can i cleanly remove all packages that have come with ubuntu-desktop?
<OsamaK> Hello all! Is there a tornet link for KUbuntu? if yes, please give to me..
<Ayabara> noaXess: sry, I didn't understand that. you meant I can install a package that will make it work?
<jussi01> senorpedro: you are wishing to have kde only?
<jussi01> !purekde | senorpedro
<ubotu> senorpedro: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<noaXess> Ayabara: i think there is a package.. but in the moment i don't know which one..
<Ayabara> noaXess: ok.
<jussi01> OsamaK: are you after the cd or dvd?
<noaXess> Ayabara: what asus nb do you have?
<jussi01> OsamaK: the dvd torrent is here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/
<downix> llutz: That I can see from ST Micro (they focus on US and Asia) but XGI's always been popular in eastern europe.. no idea tho *shrug*
<Ayabara> noaXess: the F3SC
<Blissex> here in the UK I doubt one can buy wither ST or XGI cards. But it would be interesting to know, looking.
<shampoonator> hi thee, i got a littel problem: i got a ati raedon 9800 pro (ok thats the problem) and i want want to run the flglx drivers.. somehow that wont work like i want :(
<llutz> downix: anyway, i don't think the are real alternatives for gamers to play actual games today
<shampoonator> im using gutsy
<shampoonator> o tried installing flglx and modiefied my xorg.conf (the right way i thought) but still no 3d acceleration
<shampoonator> any  ideas (except buyin nvidia cards)
<jussi01> shampoonator: did you try using the restricted driver mamager?
<shampoonator> yes
<shampoonator> i did
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OsamaK> jussi01: What's the diff?
<jussi01> OsamaK: the dvd has more stuff on it. OsamaK if you have the oportunity then I recomend the dvd
<OsamaK> yes, I have
<OsamaK> How big does it? jussi01?
<jussi01> OsamaK: Im not certain, i would imagine 3-4 gig, but I dont know for sure...
<OsamaK> OMG :D
<OsamaK> Very big :S
<jussi01> OsamaK: 4.28 gb
<OsamaK> :S:S:S
<Ayabara> anyone been debugging not-working media keys on other laptops in kubuntu?
<jussi01> OsamaK: 1 moment Ill find the cd torrent.
<jussi01> OsamaK: http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<Lynoure> astan: (Sorry, I was away doing some work, looking at thet log now)
<cef> so, who do I shoot for the fact that the nvidia binary modules in the gutsy livecd are missing?
<astan> Lynoure: thanks.. i did some googling and found some bug reports with similar logs here and there.. :/
<astan> similar but not identical.
<Lynoure> astan: this is probably not the cause, but do you have your wireless (eth1) in /etc/network/interfaces ?  It often confuses networkmanager
<OsamaK> jussi01: Is Alternate install CD the best for me?
<OsamaK> jussi01: Before I leave, Thank you a lot for your helping ;)
<jussi01> OsamaK: either is fine
<cef> can someone confirm oi I grab the gutsy kubuntu alternative CD that once I install that the nvidia driver will actually be there and usable?
<cef> err oi = if
<astan> Lynoure: nope. i did that mistake a while ago, that prevents nm from configuring the device at all, so it's not in my /etc/network/interfaces at all now :(
<jussi01> cef: no, it will attempt to download it iirc.
<cef> jussi01: yeah but alternate doesn't need a gui, right?
<Lynoure> astan: are you on gutsy?
<jussi01> cef: correct. it uses ncurses iirc.
<cef> jussi01: cos my nvidia card isn't supported by the free driver (well, most likely it's just the PCI ID's)
 * OsamaK is going
<astan> Lynoure: yea.
<jussi01> OsamaK: bye and good luck
<astan> Lynoure: the line "Dec 30 14:55:46 pyret NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth1/wireless): disconnected during association, asking for new key." in the log is what pops up right when the connection fails, too bad it doesn't say more than that..
<Lynoure> astan: because the disconnects seem a bit on what I had on feisty, but for me that got fixed on gutsy. Foneras are not the easiest APs to get along, as the switch essids...
<cef> jussi01: which makes installing it using the livecd impossible.... *sigh*.. ok.. time to download the alternate cd
<astan> Lynoure: yea. hm. i can connect to the unencrypted network on the FON just fine.
<astan> Lynoure: what wifi NIC do you have? i have a ipw3945.
<astan> i'm going to buy a real AP for this house, it's just that now the FON is all i have. at work i have a linksys wrt54gl that works perfect.
<slow-motion> re
<MGalaxy> how can I remove a package manually?
<llutz> astan: wrt54gl + tomato-firmware rulez :)
<unimimotus> * mon bot te fait remarquer que je suis absent pour le moment...
<astan> llutz: yea, been running it at my café for the last 9 months without any problems.
<jpatrick> !fr | unimimotus
<ubotu> unimimotus: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<voonte> cef: I just installed Kubuntu using the minimal cd. Worked great with an ncurses interface
 * astan gives up on connecting with WPA2 to his FON for now..
<Lynoure> astan: I have  Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M
<Lynoure> astan: oops, brainjam..
<Lynoure> astan: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<astan> Lynoure: okay. i have Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<cef> voonte: yeah grabbing it now..
<astan> they're probably a little more finicky than the 2200BG..
<cef> 2200's have a free driver, while the 3945's don't have one as yet afaik
<astan> yea.. i think i use something from restricted repos..
<cef> I've got one in a laptop somewhere.. and yeah.. uses the binary driver.. they seem to work well for me though
<Lynoure> astan: non-automatic for aes/tkip choice can possibly help
<astan> Lynoure: i tried that, the log i gave was from when i manually chose tkip :/
<astan> oh well. i'll just sit here wired then.
<Ayabara> is there a config file where I can tell kubuntu what laptop-keyboard I have, and fn-keys will magically work?
<Lynoure> Ayabara: there is the keyboard layout / keyboard model under Settings -> Regional  but no magic promised
<Ayabara> Lynoure: couldn't find anything about "asus keyboard" there. is there a way to find my keyboard id?
<Lynoure> Ayabara: I'd recommend wild experimentation
<Tucci> can someone help me fix my internet connection? I accidentally changed a setting and now I need to fix it back.
<Lynoure> Ayabara: if none work, there are more labour intensive things you can try.
<Ayabara> Lynoure: ok :-)
<downix> ok, checked, ST stopped their license of PVR a few years back.  So now you can only get the PVR as embedded, my bad.  (I've worked with SoC's too long)
<marius__> hi to all
<marius__> i'm a beginer
<downix> hey marius__!  How may we help you today?
<marius__> and i have a few questions
<marius__> aaa
<marius__> is there a music player like winamp for my kubuntu?
<david__> xmms is a clone of winamp
<david__> or beeb/beep/beem soemthing
<marius__> aha
<david__> though Amarok is so much better in every way
<david__> (In my opinion)
<MGalaxy> how can I remove a package manually?
<rothchild> marius__ amarok is much better
<david__> MGalaxy: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Yiihaaa> hi everyone, my first time here. I wanted to try out the kubuntu live cd, but i encountered a problem. I booted it up without any problems the first time. but after a reboot on my system i cannot get it to start again. I am stuck with a line that sais "(initramfs)_" anyone have any idea what my problem is.. it worked once..
<marius__> rbut i wont to load all the music from my hard in the plaulist
<marius__> rbut i wont to load all the music from my hard in the playlist
<marius__> hpw can i do that
<MGalaxy> david__: it fails
<marius__> how can i do that
<marius__> rothchild
<marius__> can u tell me how can i load all my music in the playlist
<marius__> in amarok
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  :-)
<David_Edmundson> marius__: you don't
<David_Edmundson> marius__: you add it to your "collection"
<marius__> ???
<MGalaxy> David_Edmundson: http://phpfi.com/286095
<marius__> why
<marius__> aaa
<David_Edmundson> when it's in your collection
<David_Edmundson> you can then say start a dynamic playlist of tracks randomly
<David_Edmundson> ooh MGalaxy there is a script that runs on un-install, this is failing you should file a bug
<David_Edmundson> if you run dpkg --help it will show to force it remove it
<MGalaxy> David_Edmundson: it failed, too.
<MGalaxy> David_Edmundson: how can I remove it from apt-get package list
<Tucci> if i reinstall the network settings program, will it redetect my wireless connection just like when I first installed kubuntu?
<EightiesK> anyone know how i can get wireless back on my ps3?
<rothchild> marius__ have you got your head round it now?
<tzd99> EightiesK:  think so?
<tzd99> EightiesK: what have you done recently to "disable" the wireless mode?
<EightiesK> well i updated my firmware last week.
<tzd99> EightiesK:  to 2.10 ?
<EightiesK> 2.80
<EightiesK> i think.
<tzd99> EightiesK: 2.10 if it's ps3...
<EightiesK> might have been.
<tzd99> EightiesK: and the wireless worked perfectly until you've updated fw?
<EightiesK> yes
<EightiesK> infact ....
<EightiesK> the wired is taking a shit too.
<EightiesK> sorry
<EightiesK> didn't mean to curse.
<tzd99> EightiesK: ah ok... have you tried your router (if you have one) with other equipment?
<tzd99> I'm looking for a bluetooth hunter that knows how on earth I can get my plantronics M3000 BT headset to work with skype v1.4.0.118 please?
<EightiesK> tzd99 ya i tryed it to no progress
<tzd99> EightiesK: hmm ok.. so the issue remains even when you're using computers etc. ?
<EightiesK> no just my ps3
<tzd99> EightiesK:  ok. You have checked the ps3 network settings?
<EightiesK> yup.
<EightiesK> my PS3 its self has wireless just not my kubuntu.
<David_Edmundson> MGalaxy: you want to use "sudo dpkg -r --force all PackageName"
<BluesKaj> EightiesK:  so your eth0 KnetworkManager shows you connected to the router ?
<voonte> I'd like to help Kubuntu testing KDE4 and possibly write some applications. Should I use the Hardy alpha?
<MGalaxy> David_Edmundson: the same Error Message
<voonte> I noticed libs like soprano (1.99-rc2) only are available for hardy
<David_Edmundson> even with --force all?
<EightiesK> let me check.
<tzd99> EightiesK: beats me then I'm afraid :/ How did you know it was a network failure if i may ask? I've got wireless as well on my ps3 and it's usually slower than my cable connection. Compared to the connected computers my ps3 is slow
<David_Edmundson> voonte: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<voonte> David_Edmundson: Those are precompiled packages though. I'm running the trunk version along side the release candidate
<David_Edmundson> ah, okies. I only run one or two parts out of trunk and that's fine
<voonte> hm ok. I'm quite new to *buntu still, but will it create lots of problems if I install a hardy package in a gutsy installation?
<David_Edmundson> not if it's just a few
<voonte> I'll give it a try. thanks
<BluesKaj> brb, pidgin is ok but the font won't change...too small for these old eyes . Back to konversation !
<mauri> someone tell me please a mp3 player a part amarok and XMMS
<hydrogen> !mp3 | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> nope
<hydrogen> !amarok | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<hydrogen> theres a factoid
<hydrogen> grr
<hydrogen> !players | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hydrogen> there we go
<OsamaK> jussi01: Is Ubunut's logos under GPL?
<Tm_T> OsamaK: AFAIK no
<OsamaK> Tm_T: OK, thanks!
<OsamaK> Tm_T: Backgrounds?
<Tm_T> OsamaK: for those, I don't know, if you find suorces?
<Fyl0n> who can use/control KDE when ETQW is windowed playing?
<Fyl0n> or how to control/switch back to KDE when ETQW is running..
<Fyl0n> does some one know this issue?
<Blissex> Fyl0n: enter console with with back-quote
<Fyl0n> windows does this fine.. but how to n KDE?
<Fyl0n> ~
<Fyl0n> that trick is for windows.. not KDE
<pag> OsamaK, copyright file of kubuntu-default-settings indicates, taht Kubuntu wallpaper is under GNU GPL ( see: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_7.10-28/kubuntu-default-settings.copyright )
<Fyl0n> I've got ETQW running on Kubuntu wich runs faster than windows lol :)
<Fyl0n> But the desktop control is totally gone.
<Fyl0n> I use skype for example and once the game started.. I cannot switch back to desktop to control my skype..
<Fyl0n> even windowed.. I cannot control desktop. even with windowed and ~ console open...
<Fyl0n> My question really is... can it be done?
<Fyl0n> or how can I get etqw down so that I could control my desktop again..?
<OsamaK> pag: thanks!
<mauri> thanks
<macke_> Is there any special trick to get a Audigy4 Sound card to work in Kubuntu 7.10?
<antonio_> ciao
<macke_> Heya
<Jeroi> macke_ have you checked alsamixer?
<mauri> someone had tied kubuntu 8.4
<mauri> someone had tied kubuntu 8.04?
<Jeroi> oh yeah your soundsystem is muted totally?
<Jeroi> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<macke_> Jeroi: Alsamixer says its using my built in sound card, can i change that?
<Jeroi> macke_ your first thing: disabel onboard sound from bioss
<Jeroi> then install linux
<Jeroi> but you have done it already
<Jeroi> maybe
<Jeroi> try kmix
<antonio_> kfjdsjg
<Jeroi> k-menu->multimedia
<macke_> kmix, is using Audigy 4
<Jeroi> change your mixer
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> you need to change alsamixer using audigy also
<macke_> How do i do that?
<Jeroi> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jeroi> !audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeroi> edit alsaconf
<Jeroi> I veliev
<macke_> I altered the sound card in System settings > Sound System, Now its restarting my sound card
<macke_> Have reached 100% like 5 times now
<Jeroi> does it work?
<Jeroi> type into console: alsaconf
<macke_> Nope, its restarting
<Jeroi> run it
<macke_> command not found
<flaccid> i've never heard of alsaconf
<flaccid> try testing with aplay first
<jnp3134> macke_: do you have an Audigy4 Pro or non-Pro?
<tzd99> need help with my BT headset please (using kubuntu gutsy gibbon)
<flaccid> macke_: you can also try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Jeroi> root@Jeroi:~/.kde/share/config# apt-cache search alsa conf
<Jeroi> alsa-base - ALSA driver configuration files
<Jeroi> libasound2-plugins - ALSA library additional plugins
<Jeroi> alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<Jeroi> alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<Jeroi> asoundconf-gtk - Applet to select the default ALSA sound card
<macke_> It is not a PRO its normal audigy 4
<flaccid> that is just a keyword search for alsa + conf ..
<Jeroi> yes
<flaccid> so how does it help
<Jeroi> but did give quite good results?
<Jeroi> asoundconf-gtk - Applet to select the default ALSA sound card
<Jeroi> isint that just what hes looking for?
<flaccid> providing two search keywords isn't really going to help
<jnp3134> macke:Go to K Menu>System>Konsole and type "asoundconf list".  Does it show your Audigy4 card?
<flaccid> asoundconf-gtk is not a part of kubuntu Jeroi
<macke_> Command not found
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> alsaconf is that blue configuration script
<macke_> If i go into "alsamixer" and press F2 i can see my audigy card there, but i have no idea how i choose it
<Jeroi> I used it when I was using edgy
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /.asoundrc
<flaccid> macke_: did you try aplay yet, for example aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<macke_> flaccid: No sound there
<flaccid> macke_: what does the command return
<macke_> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<flaccid> ok but no error?
<macke_> Nope
<flaccid> macke_: run the command alsamixer and ensure the required channels are not muted and are turned up also check kmix
<juluss> hello, i'm french, so excuse for my english
<Jeroi> flaccid hes problemn is that alsamixer uses onboard chip
<flaccid> Jeroi: why is that a problem?
<Jeroi> he wants to change alsamixer to use audigy 4
<macke_> Yes :)
<juluss> i've just bought a lenovo N200, and i have no sound
<flaccid> lets see if it already is. macke_ does it list details at top left in alsamixer?
<juluss> can you help me ? sound card is hda intel, ich8
<macke_> it says Realtek ALC883
<juluss> realteck 861VD
<BluesKaj> juluss, would you rather join a francais chat ?
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /.asoundrc
<juluss> BluesKaj: no, yesterday they can't help me...
<jnp3134> macke_: I didn't have much luck with this, but you could try installing the default sound card selector utility.  Go to K Menu>Add/Remove Programs and search for "default sound card"
<juluss> today, i try english
<tzd> wouldnt it work if you downloaded the drivers from: www.realtek.com.tw ?
<juluss> tzd: no
<tzd> juluss:  ok
<juluss> my sound card is realtek 861VD
<Jeroi> chip that is
<juluss> so i try with driver on realtek.com.tw
<flaccid> macke_: so you have a audigy and want to swap it?
<Jeroi> your sound chip
<Jeroi> flaccid yes he does
<Jeroi> thtas hes problem
<BluesKaj> juluss,in the konsole :  asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<macke_> flaccid: I have Audigy 4 and i want to use it as default
<flaccid> Jeroi: and what is the solution Jeroi?
<juluss> BluesKaj: ok i try
<Jeroi> I dont know
<Jeroi> maybe editint asoundconf
<tzd> BluesKaj:  you've got blue in your nick... does that mean you are good with bluetooth settings?? :)
<flaccid> macke_: do as BluesKaj suggested. check the soundcard name in asoundconf list
<shampoonator> flglxstill not working.. tried everything :(
<Jeroi> I dont have that file tho
<BluesKaj> nope, I'm a drummer in a blues-rock band :)
<flaccid> asoundconf is a binary
<Jeroi> when I tested that
<tzd> ^^ worth a shot ;)
<shampoonator> the funny thing is that flglx is in my xorg.conf now and the X is runniung.. but glxinfo just throws out the mesa driver :(
<BluesKaj> yup tzd :)
<macke_> Dont have asoundconf
<flaccid> macke_: ubuntu release?
<macke_> flaccid: Kubuntu 7.10
<tzd> anyone else here that perhaps uses their Bluetooth headset with skype or something else and can explain 1 minor detail please?
<flaccid> what does the command which asoundconf return?
<Jeroi> yes
<shampoonator> anyone got a raedon 9800 pro running under kubuntu?
<juan> how do you disable shadow on menus?
<macke_> flaccid: if i start alsamixer and press F2 i can see my audigy card there
<juluss> BluesKaj: what's the name of sound card in your command ?
<Jeroi> macke_ type: asoundconf
<juluss> snd-hda-intel or 861VD ??
<BluesKaj> shampoonator, you running the ATI proprietary driver or the default restricted
<macke_> Jeroi: Yeah?
<Jeroi> what did it give?
<shampoonator> tried both.. both doesnt work :(
<Jeroi> some commands and help?
<flaccid> how did that command go macke_
<juan> how do you disable shadow on menus? the kde setting is messing with compiz
<flaccid> !info alsa-utils
<ubotu> alsa-utils: ALSA utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.14-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1026 kB, installed size 1828 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<macke_> 2 Sound cards, NVidia and Audigy
<juan> !bpm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bpm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> juluss,to find the name of you audio card:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<flaccid> macke_: now set the card as per the command BluesKaj advised using the name of the audigy card given
<BluesKaj> your
<Jeroi> macke type: asoundconf list
<Jeroi> then it lists your audio chips
<macke_> Jeroi: Yeah i did that, got two cards
<shampoonator>  i tried running the restricted drivers => no 3d  i tried installing the ati driver from their webpage => no 3d.. after that i tried the radeon drivers => no 3d
<Jeroi> asoundconf set-default-card PARAMETER
<shampoonator> once uppon a time.... i had 3d
<shampoonator> and it was simple *sigh
<jnp3134> macke_: you can get asoundconf by going to K Menu>System>Adept Manager.  Search for "alsa-utils" and install it (if it isn't already installed
<flaccid> jnp3134: its installed by default and asoundconf is working
<flaccid> macke_: so asoundconf set-default-card audigy
<macke_> YAY!
<Jeroi> works?
<flaccid> you got that now?
<macke_> Aye, aplay works but not Amarok
<flaccid> restart amarok and make sure the right device is selected in its config
<Jeroi> edit amarok preferences
<BluesKaj> shampoonator, in order to revert to the default restricted driver , (that's my reommendation) you have to make tsure the otherproprietary driver isn't loading , the only way is to uninstall it
<Xplicit> always test sound with speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<shampoonator> mmh
<flaccid> shampoonator: use restricted-manager-kde
<shampoonator> flaccid:  i did.. didnt work
<flaccid> !doesntwork | shampoonator
<ubotu> shampoonator: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<macke_> Yeah, Amarok worked after restart
<shampoonator> it does not work => i have no 3d acceleration
<flaccid> what type of 3d acceleration
<shampoonator> i disabled aiglx in xorg.conf and composit thingi
<shampoonator> glxinfo type :D
<Xplicit> jnp3134: where do you get the audigy from is it the card listed under "asoundconf list"
<flaccid> what chip is this shampoonator
<macke_> Now its just my Graphic card that needs to work :9
<shampoonator> ati raedon 9800 pro
<Jeroi> macke_ what gfx card?
<flaccid> shampoonator: ok well im on a 9600
<jnp3134> Xplicit: yes - audigy should be listed under asoundconf list, if it is installed
<flaccid> shampoonator: pastebin glxinfo and xorg.conf please
<macke_> Jeroi: im not sure, only that it is Nvidia
<shampoonator> it worked under edgy mmh
<Jeroi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> shampoonator, uninstalling instructions are down the page a bit : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat712-inst.html
<Xplicit> i just did a similar thing to get ICH5 but now that the speaker-test program doesnt even work, it may be a hardware error so im  going to go get my other card
<flaccid> BluesKaj: restricted-manager does that, unless shampoonator did not install from repos
<marius__> can anyone tell me how cccan i restore my title bar for all my windows
<macke_> Jeroi: Thanks i think it worked, atleast it says i shall restart comp
<Jeroi> np
<shampoonator> http://pastebin.ca/838700 here and http://pastebin.ca/838698 here @ flaccid
<juluss> re
<BluesKaj> flaccid, not necessarily ..if the driver wasn't uninstalled it won't show that it wasn't, and then the wrong driver will reload after the next bootup
<flaccid> restricted manager removes the other driver BluesKaj
<flaccid> shampoonator: ok what is the output of dpkg -l | grep restricted-manager
<jnp3134> jeroi: I have a problem similar to macke_, only my second sound card is an echoaudio mia.  I can install the audio drivers and have both cards show up, but I cannot select my onboard sound as the default in Amarok.  I have already tried "asoundconf set-default-card Mia, to no avail. Any ideas?
<shampoonator> http://pastebin.ca/838707
<flaccid> shampoonator: ok now goto kdesu restricted-manager-kde . what does it say about the video card?
<shampoonator> well its aktivated....
<juluss> so i thinks there are no way to install a hda-intel ich8
<juluss> or realtek 861VD
<Jeroi> jnp3134 I think alsamixer uses that soundchip wich is default soundchip in alsa
<Jeroi> amarok
<Xplicit> is there an alternative to using echo "compiz --replace" > ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh ; chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/startcompiz.sh
<Xplicit> to start compiz automatically, i ve banned /home from having executable files
<macke_> Graphic and sound cards are working nicely :9
<flaccid> which one is activated, the restricted one yes?
<Jeroi> nice macke_
<flaccid> shampoonator: this is what you have to do, its important. uncheck it and apply let it do its thing then exit. then go back into it and check it again and exit. don't restart at all. then pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf again then i will give you the right xorg.conf then you will just need to restart
<Jeroi> jnp3134 I think you just enbale your second soundchip from amarok settings
<Jeroi> soundsystem
<Jeroi> enable alsa
<Jeroi> then edit default
<Jeroi> type there your mobo soundchip name
<Jeroi> there is default for mono and stereo
<Jeroi> aswell as for surround also
<flaccid> !punctuation | Jeroi
<ubotu> Jeroi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jnp3134> jeroi: let me give that a try
<shampoonator> well, my xorg.conf stil kooks the same flaccid
<Jeroi> can someone explain what the word punctuation means?
<Voyage_> i need to send mails. do i need an mta and a listserv?
<flaccid> shampoonator: exactly?
<shampoonator> yes
<flaccid> shampoonator: ok so restricted manager has looked after the packages. now backup your xorg.conf and overwrite it with this one: http://pastebin.ca/838719
<flaccid> then restart computer and see how it goes
<jnp3134> jeroi: when I select alsa as the output pugn in Amarok, I get this message: "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers."
 * Voyage_ shrugs
<Jeroi> I cant help then
<Jeroi> maybe install drivers?
<jnp3134> jeroi: ok - I'm going to try reinstalling the latest version of alsa direct from alsa-project.org
<shampoonator> reboot
<Artimus> Hopefully I'm missing something.  Is there a mailing list for bugs/development discussion on non-gnome applications?  There's the Kubuntu* lists for the Kubuntu apps, but I can't seem to find where command line apps that are common between versions are discussed.  I don't really like the ubuntu-* mailing lists, as all I see are GTK related issues.
<bossqa> hi
<bossqa> is here anybody from Slovakia?? pls I need something
<jnp3134> jeroi: do you know what the difference is between oss and alsa?  I see that --with-oss=?? is an option when installing alsa
<bossqa> haloo =;(
<Artimus> bossqa: I doubt anyone will be from there.  If you have a question, please just ask.
<romunov> can someone sum up what a ssh tunnel manager actually does?
<bossqa> Artimus: BUT i DONT KNOW ENGLISH =;(((
<BluesKaj_> bossqa, what language?
<pag> !sk | bossqa
<ubotu> bossqa: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<dreamcoder> what package do i need to compile things?
<flaccid> dreamcoder: build-essential
<dreamcoder> thank you
<flaccid> np
<dreamcoder> how come people dont reccond automatix?
<dreamcoder> reccomend*
<flaccid> !automatix | dreamcoder
<ubotu> dreamcoder: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dreamcoder> fresh install fo rme then
<dreamcoder> lol
<tinin> Hi, is there something like Norton Ghost to clone and restore partitions on a usb pendrive? I'd like to have a pendrive with ubuntu in it.
<llutz> tinin: clonezilla
<tinin> llutz thanx, i'll see
<flaccid> if shampoooinator comes back he might need this version http://pastebin.ca/838731
<flaccid> i gtg
<theunixgeek> How do I set up alpine to receive email messages?
<tinin> clonezilla live, clonezilla live experimental or clonezilla live testing?
<Voyage_> the launcher in gnome, where it says command, i set to application in terminal, but for certain executables i have to run from a specific directory, how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> Voyage_, if you want gnome advice , best to join #ubuntu
<Voyage_> BluesKaj ic
<Voyage_> i have problem with my asdl connection, i can't surf to other web except google.co.id
<Voyage_> any body there ?
<tekstacy> good morning all.
<tekstacy> I'm going to install 7.10 on an amd64 this morning.    Are there any problems with 64 I might find?
<tsdgeos> no flash
<tekstacy> No flash?? wtf.
<hydrogen>  blame adobe.
<tekstacy> Any way around this? The box is for 2 girls who love those stupid flash games
<hydrogen>  don't install 64bit *buntu
<NickPresta> !flashissue | tekstacy
<poison__> tried and no luck
<ubotu> tekstacy: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hydrogen> thats a different factoid
<poison__> im just formnatted my kubuntu 64
<NickPresta> oh. forgive me then
<poison__> too many issues
<tekstacy> Grrr... I guess I will just install the 32 version
<mith__> hello all!
<poison__> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hydrogen> tekstacy: you won't notice a difference performance wise
<mith__> i have a very huge problem i think
<hydrogen> unless you happen to have 8 gigs of ram or something :/
<mith__> when the kubuntu loaded i write in my username, and password
<mith__> but after it take me back to the login screen
<tekstacy> hydrogen, cool. Just a mere 512mb.
<mith__> now i can log in by "secure login" and start some programs (firefox, konversation)
<mith__> what should be the problem?
<poison__> bad video setup i guess
<poison__> resolution
<mith__> i checked it it's okay
<mith__> but the problem is still here
<kaminix> How do I convert an ape file to a flac file?
<bmack> anyone know of any other drivers ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT beside fglrx? i cant get fglrx to work
<mith__> if i log in to kubuntu it takes me back to the login screen (kdm) i can only log in as a "secure login"
<Simpleman> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<BluesKaj> bmack, the restricted driver in system settings/advanced ?
<bmack> yes i cant get that to work when i enable it i get a error at startup saying starting  powernowd.. ect/rc2.d/s20powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: dir non existant
<tanob> hello guys, i just installed kubuntu 7.10, and the kdm shows the texts with huge fonts, any bug report about that?
<tanob> or a solution
<bmack> so i have to edit xorg.conf back to vesa just to get it to boot up
<Artimus> tanob: I had an issue like that with a box, i've heard of it...
<tanob> Artimus: good that im not alone :)
<mith__> if i log in to kubuntu it takes me back to the login screen (kdm) i can only log in as a "secure login"
<anakin_> Is there any way to find info about the PSU from a software utility?
<tekstacy> anakin, not really
<anakin_> i've tried looking it up in hardware information. but no can do.
<anakin_> oh. alright.just wondering whether the 8600GTS would run on my 350W PSU.
<tekstacy> anakin, um, I would personally upgrade. 500w are dirt cheap now, and 1000 arn't too bad either
<NickPresta> anakin_, what does the 8600 GT require on the 12V rail?
<Artimus> tanob: Try editing /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc .  Look for ServerArgsLocal.  Add "-dpi 96" to the end.  Hope you're comfortable doing that...
<tekstacy> off to work.   Bye all!!   Thanks for the advice
<bmack> how do i run files with extension .run?
<llutz> bmack: sh file.run
<mith__> if i log in. the login screen comes back. i can only log in as a secure login. what's the problem?
<anakin_> NickPresta: i dunno. thats why i am looking.
<bmack> how do i check what driver i have installed?
<ardchoille> !nickspam | n00b-q33n
<ubotu> n00b-q33n: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<flaccid> looks like a spelling mistake to me in 1337 speak land
<bmack> driver for video card
<anakin_> NickPresta: it does say 'molex power connectors - yes'.
<Ryck> hi
<BluesKaj> llutz, does that command, sh file.bin work as well or sh file.deb ?
<bmack> how can i tell what video card driver i have installed?
<pag> BluesKaj, sudo dpkg -i file.deb  ;)
<flaccid> bmack: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver . also check kdesu restricted-manager-kde
<ubuntu_> my linux on the boot up screen doesnt boot
<ubuntu_> it takes me to the dos manu
<ubuntu_> menu and tells me to log in with my username and pass word
<ubuntu_> its like the konsole screen
<flaccid> bmack: this might help to show what is running atm from log cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep II
<bmack> ok
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, that is the shell (not DOS). Did this happen right after an update or change to your xorg.conf?
<ubuntu_> ye
<ubuntu_> right after
<pag> which one?
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, which one? xorg.conf change or graphic update?
<ubuntu_> it was the compiz conf i think
<ubuntu_> i have the back up saved
<ubuntu_> but i cant access it now
<ubuntu_> cause i booted from the cd
<pag> ubuntu_, erm... yes you can? chroot <3
<flaccid> you can log in ubuntu_ and run startx to see what the problem  might be as well
<BluesKaj> pag some of the debs will install with deb installer pkg that is an option in gutsy, but was merely wondering about the "sh" command
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, you can still mount your partitions from the liveCD
<ubuntu_> so what would u suggest i type in konsole at boot up screen?
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, or, you can login via the text interface and edit your xorg.conf or remove compiz (ask if you don't know how to do that via console)
<ubuntu_> im like a beginner i wont know how to do all that stuff
<pag> BluesKaj, sh file is pretty much the same as ./file - it just runs it. it doesn't define, what file will do.
<ubuntu_> i can choose windows from grub menu
<ubuntu_> and like every thing works fine but
<ubuntu_> all i see for kubuntu is the konsole screen shell
<ubuntu_> and tells me to log in and nothing happens
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, well, if you think uninstalling compiz will fix your problems, there really isn't another way. you will have to do it via console
<ubuntu_> okay how would i do that then
<flaccid> ubuntu_: i think you mentioned that already
<ubuntu_> i mean i got the back up config saved
<ubuntu_> but i cant access it
<ubuntu_> cause kubuntu wont let me long onto my original account
<flaccid> why not, you can log and copy it back
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, you would login with your username / password. then, you can remove compiz fusion: sudo apt-get remove compiz* emerald
<flaccid> why won't it let you
<flaccid> !doesntwork | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ubuntu_> can i restore the configs i made?
<flaccid> sure login and use the cp command to copy it back to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickPresta> ubuntu_, if you made a backup of your xorg.conf, you can restore it, yes
<ubuntu_> so whats the command for that?
<NickPresta> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickPresta> assuming your backup is named xorg.conf.bak
<ubuntu_> would that fix all the backups i saved?
<flaccid> where did you save the backup xorg.conf, ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> its on my desktop
<ubuntu_> on my original account
<flaccid> what is the username of the account?
<ubuntu_> Mani213
<flaccid> then if its named xorg.conf still the command is sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> ok pag thx
<ubuntu_> so basicly i type in
<ubuntu_> sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> correct ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> okay
<ubuntu_> let me try it
<ubuntu_> ill be back
<flaccid> k
<kaminix> !ape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> Hrm...
<mckb> i get a error from xorg.conf parse error on line 67 of section device in xorg.conf section must have identifier
<kaminix> Where do I find the ape-file decoding mac program?
<mckb> what does it mean identifer
<bazhang> kaminix: for mac os? google has a few links for that
<kaminix> bazhang: No, the program mac which decode ape-files.
<llutz> mckb: whats in line 67 of that file? identifier like "Option", "Section"
<flaccid> did you try google, kaminix?
<flaccid> !find mac
<bazhang> in kubuntu?
<ubotu> Found: emacs-goodies-el, emacsen-common, gij, gij-4.2, libapache2-mod-macro (and 98 others)
<mckb> "section"
<kaminix> bazhang: Yes, a cmd program. :/
<llutz> mckb: uppercase "Section"
<mauri> I mount dvd movie image with: "sudo mount image.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop" but the player does not start automatically
<mckb> Section "Device"
<mckb> #       Driver          "vesa"
<mckb> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<mckb> 	Option		"VideoOverlay"		"on"
<mckb> 	Option		"OpenGLOverlay"		"off"
<mckb> EndSection
<flaccid> !pastebin | mckb
<ubotu> mckb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mckb> sorry
<mckb> llutz it is uppercased it looks like that
<BluesKaj> !soundkonverter | kaminix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonverter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> kaminix: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3729
<flaccid> kaminix: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=.ape+files+ubuntu+mac&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<kaminix> BluesKaj: Have it, still need mac to use it with ape files though. flaccid: Thanks
<BluesKaj> kaminix, anyway try soundkonverter , it'll convert ape files
<flaccid> kaminix: did you read it properly
<bazhang> kaminix: that link I gave you has all the commands to do
<kaminix> Not yet, Ktorrent is bugging. I'm going to check it once I've shut it down.
<flaccid> kaminix: either find mac to download or try http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=123827
<rothchild> monkeys audio worked fine for me under WINE
<BluesKaj> or convert to wav then to flac
<flaccid> im off
<bazhang> shntool should do the trick
<ardchoille> !nickspam > kubusr
<anton__> does any1 know how 2 set up a printer on kubuntu?
<llutz> anton__: systemsettings -  printers - add printer
<kaminix> KTorrent hate, growing.
<kaminix> I can't even report the bug, even though it's happend twice, 'cause I don't know how to recreate it.
<Dr_willis> Look for similer people/bugs so you can confirm their bug?
<dreamcoder> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaminix> Dr_willis: Sorry for the non-team spirit, but I don't really feel like looking through bug reports. :/
<Dr_willis> Then dont bother. :)
<DexterF> hi
<Dr_willis> Howdy DexterF
<kaminix> Anyone have the link bazhang sent me earlier? Lost it when I restarted X.
<Dr_willis> Link to what?
<DexterF> I just deleted a dir in konqueror with the "del" key, thought it would go to the Trashcan then, can't find it tho
<DexterF> disabled desktop icons
<kaminix> Something about converting ape to flac
<ubuntu_> Hi,
<ubuntu_> I am installing kubuntu,
<ubuntu_> but the installer is blocked in the "checking disks" phase, any help please ?
<DexterF> where would I find it? its not in ~/.Trash
<DexterF> ubuntu_: for how long?
<bazhang> http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/04/converting-monkey%E2%80%99s-audio-ape-files-to-flac-in-ubuntu/ kaminix
<Dr_willis> I though kde trash went to .kde/SOMTHING/trash
<kaminix> bazhang: Thanks again. :)
<mauri> I mount dvd movie image with: "sudo mount image.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop" but the player does not start automatically
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i got stuff in .Trash - guess that is where kde keeps it.
<DexterF> Dr_willis: nope
<ubuntu_> DexterF: for more than 10 mn
<DexterF> its an NFS share I should mention... oh.. perhaps the servers trash...
<jhutchins> mauri: Have you configured the system to launch DVD's with a particular player on mount?
<Dr_willis> actually.. it dont.. i just deleted somthing its not in .Trash
<DexterF> ubuntu_: a tad long indeed. um, what are you installing, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<Dr_willis> DexterF,  use konqueror and look in --> trash:/
<ubuntu_> DexterF: kubuntu
<DexterF> Dr_willis: aha! thanks :)
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Is this a cd you burned yourself?
<ardchoille> Isn't kde trash in ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<Dr_willis> I would be very suprised IF the system Auto-played dvd's when you mounted the .iso image
<ubuntu_> DexterF: : yes*
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  that may be it! :) i was thinking .kde/share/Trash
<DexterF> ubuntu_: disk activity? disk noise? system responding at all? mouse movement etc
<Dr_willis> I wonder how/where  .Trash  came from.
<jhutchins>  ubuntu_ Did you verify the md5sum of the iso file?
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: iirc, gnome keeps trash in ~/.trash
<ubuntu_> DexterF: yes
<DexterF> ubuntu_: how big is the disk? did you tell it to format? kub alone or was windows on it before?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  so much for standards. :) heh heh.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: lol
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: What did you do to verify the CD when you burned it?
<Dr_willis> I thought that Freedesktop.org had some sort of 'trash standard' :) that both kde/gome followed.
<ubuntu_> DexterF: both windows and kubuntu were on it
<Dr_willis> I guess I could link .Trash to .local/share/Trash
<DexterF> ubuntu_: well, perfectly possible it dropped IO modes to PIO for safety or such, wouldn't be the first time. how big is that disk you said?
<DexterF> (PIO means slow, takes real long to write something)
<ubuntu_> DexterF: 60GB
<kaminix> Is there no package holding the ape file decoder in Ubuntu? :s
<ilikepie> hi
<MGrunde> Hello ilikepie
<DexterF> ubuntu_: give it another 10. guess it's formatting.
<Dr_willis> !find ape
<ubotu> Found: gutsy-wallpapers, inkscape, kdewallpapers, kimagemapeditor, landscape-client (and 56 others)
<ubuntu_> DexterF: i don't understand :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. kaminix  check apt:/ and search for ape ig uesx
<mauri> someone knows if is it possibile to convert dvd movie into dvd having 2 languages and 2 subtiles
<kaminix> Dr_willis: Seem to have found a repo holding mac. Still strange it's not included by default though. :o Isn't ape Free Software?
<jhutchins> mauri: Where would you get the extra languages and subtitles?
<ubuntu_> DexterF: the operation is cancelled after a timeout and the button "next" is disabled
<mauri> jhutchins: I would like to choose languages or subtiles though the playr
<mauri> jhutchins: I would like to choose languages or subtiles though the player
<jhutchins> mauri: If they're not on the original DVD, where are they going to come from?
<mauri> jhutchins: of course, they are existing in the dvd
<ubuntu_> DexterF: it works, many thanks
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  i cant recall ever using ape. Its possible it dosent have the proper licensing.
<jhutchins> mauri: So what is it you need to do then?  What player are you using?
<Dr_willis> mauri,  ive seen .mkv and other video files with Multi Audio and multi Subtitle tracks.. so i guess its possible. :)
<jhutchins> !it | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mauri> jhutchins: my idea is to learn english. The player should be vlc for example
<DexterF> ubuntu_: finished normally?
<ardchoille> mauri: k9copy and acidrip both have features that allow you to choose which langs and sub get copied
<ardchoille> s/sub/subs/
<Dr_willis> Learning English from Subtitles.. :) if that worked -  i would be able to Speak Jappanese by now. given all the anime ive watched/read.
<jhutchins> mauri: Ok, I know for mplayer there is information on the man page for how to use subtitles and alternative languages, VLC is a little simplere, but try the man page.
<mauri> ardchoille: i'm speaking about to have a divx and not mp2 format
<jhutchins> mauri: # vlc in konq.
<ardchoille> mauri: It's been a while since I used it, but I seem to remember acidrip being able to do divx
<mauri> jhutchins: my question was...how to convert dvd to divx having more than subtiles and languages
<kristjan_> hey I can't change .wav id tags in amarok - why?
<jhutchins> mauri: Oh, I understand now.
<mauri> ardchoille: with the possibile to have subtiles and languges
<ardchoille> mauri: Hmm.. not sure, but I know a way to find out :)
<jhutchins> mauri: I'm pretty sure you can do that.  mplayer, avidemux, or tovid would work.
<jhutchins> mauri: ffmpeg
<wietse> happy new year everyone :-p
<mauri> jhutchins: thanks
<Solifugus> my upgrade to 7.10 failed.. and I am afraid of rebooting now.
<Solifugus> has one of these upgrades ever worked for anyone at all?  they never have for me for any distro..
<Solifugus> except for debian.. which kubuntu clearly is not..
<Solifugus> real question: can I re-install from disk while preserving my old data?
<Blissex> Solifugus: if you have been careful and reinstall paying attention to the prompts, yes.
<k4ever> hi all.
<Blissex> Solifugus: I have done lots of upgrades and they worked for me. But I am very careful and I know my way around the package and dependency systems inside out...
<Solifugus> Blissex: ok.. i will try that.. I could not get my work off because kubuntu's scp stalls at random times on large uploads (but not downloads).
<Blissex> Solifugus: the best advice is to put '/' and '/home' in different partitions. Of you keep significant state in '/var', that should also be a different filesystem.
<jhutchins> Solifugus: That's easiest if the data is on a different partition.  You can make a backup of it to somewhere else, then do the install.
<Solifugus> Blissex: too late to partition.. it's all one right now
<Blissex> Solifugus: file transfers stalling on uploads is a well know issue due to ISP settings.
<jhutchins> I keep most of my data on servers that don't get updated much.
<k4ever> i have 3 computers with kubuntu on them.  is there an automated way that i can install the same packages on all of the computers?
<Solifugus> Blissex: is there a well know fix?
<jhutchins> Solifugus: I find that single-partition works best for me.  If I use multiple partitions, the space I need is always on the wrong partition.
<Solifugus> Blissex: I was trying to scp to a local machine--just one switch between on same subnet
<jhutchins> Solifugus: I've had to symlink some essential system directories into the /home partition because some twit put all the space there.
<Solifugus> jhutchins: actually.. i have two hard drives.. so let me take a look.
<jhutchins> Solifugus: Burn it to DVD or CD.
<Blissex> Solifugus: note also that RSYNC is much, much much better than SCP especially for backups. Use 'rsync -axHS --delete' to get exact tree copies (You may need to add '-AX' if you use ACLs/XATTRs).
<Solifugus> jhutchins: burning is good.. but it'll take a lot of dvds....
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  you may want to set up one box as an apt-caching type server  - that way each box wont have to download each package also.
<jhutchins> Solifugus: Sounds like you should consider an external HD for backup.
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  easy way to get  identicalpackages on all the box's is to just make a script that installs them.
<Blissex> Solifugus: for copying on the same LAN usually either you have really huge LAN problem or it is poor TCP and flusher setup in '/etc/sysctl.conf'
<romunov> when i try to mount a usb pen, it gives me the error "can't read superblock"... any thoughts?
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: kubuntu must have something like kickstart where you can template a system.
<jhutchins> romunov: Does the pen mount on other systems?
<jhutchins> romunov: How old is it?  Has it been used much?
<Solifugus> Blissex: it's all however kubuntu sets up by default.. the LAN is very simple and works fine.. I've also had the same problem on our LAN at work...
<k4ever> Dr_willis: how do i do that?
<Blissex> Solifugus: the defaults are often very bad, especially for 1gb/s LAN speeds.
<Blissex> Solifugus: and especially for machines with lots of RAM and fast disks. The defaults are good for 10mb/s LANS with 4GB disks and 64MB of RAM...
<Solifugus> Blissex: I wonder why.. I'd have though what's good for slow is even better for fast..  (I have two 100GB drives, 2GB RAM, Intel core duo on 100mb/s LAN at home and gigabit at work--who uses 10mb/s anymore?)
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  a script with a bunch of 'sudo apt-get install whatever ' lines. :) then ssh to the box's and run the script
<Blissex> Solifugus: just legacy thinking.
<Blissex> Solifugus: check out http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/blog/0707jul.html#070701b
<Solifugus> Blissex: I might try rsync.. need to setup my backup machine again.
<|Quest|> is there a way that i can run 2 os simultaniously. xp and ubuntu at the same time. but independent of each other.?
<Blissex> |Quest|: sure, if you are willing to pay.
<|Quest|> Blissex is the solution software or hardwar?E
<Blissex> |Quest|: both...
<|Quest|> dont say . but 2 computers
<jhutchins> |Quest|: That's what virtualization is all about.  vmware, xen, etc.
 * |Quest| shrugs
<|Quest|> jhutchins no.. in virtualisation. one os is dependant of another
<|Quest|> i dont want that
<jhutchins> Well, get a kvm and do it the primitive way then.  I would suggest you learn more about virtualization.
<Blissex> |Quest|: Xen is an operating system that can run both XP and GNU Linux in independent runtime partitions.
<kristjan_> how to convert .wav files to flac?
<Blissex> Solifugus: for TCp optim also http://proj.sunet.se/E2E/tcptune.html
<Blissex> kristjan_: the 'flac' command does that.
<kristjan_> Blissex: do I have to install flac?
<Blissex> Solifugus: also note that SSH default encryption is fairly slow
<kristjan_> Blissex: I would prefer a gui tool if possible
<Blissex> kristjan_: your questions have a flavour of the blindingly obvious.
<Blissex> kristjan_: there are zillions of GUI frontends that rip and convert. Just do a search thru FreshMeat.net for pointers...
<|Quest|> Blissex - well thats the main purpose of xen? and are you sure both will be independent in terms of hardware and software ?
<kristjan_> Blissex: zillions? are you sure?
<kristjan_> Blissex: I bet less than million
<Blissex> |Quest|: yes sure. Otherwise you can ask IBM to sell you PART machines.
<Greenery> kristjan_: try soundKonverter
<Blissex> kristjan_: a zillion is a very flexible unit of measure. For example my manly appendage length is a zillion too :-)
<|Quest|> ok
<|Quest|> thanks Blissex
<|Quest|> Blissex any other ways. or this is the only one. or the only best ?
<Greenery> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundkonverter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<romunov> jhutchins: the pen is actually an mp3 player
<romunov> jhutchins: and it worked fine until recently
<dario> kubuntu italiano ?
<romunov> jhutchins: i can see it in windows (xp), but i can't access it
<romunov> jhutchins: i can see it in kubuntu as well, but i can't enter it
<Blissex> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<romunov> jhutchins: when i try to mount it, i get this error: mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<ardchoille> !guidelines | Blissex
<ubotu> Blissex: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|Quest|> Blissex any other ways. or this is the only one. or the only best ?
<k4ever> Dr_willis: i'm reading up on apt-cache and apt-proxy now. don't see what i need.  i want to be able to install the same packages on all machines at once.  or at least duplicate the packages installed on one machine to another.  synaptic is supposed to be able to create a script to duplicate the installed packages but the script it creates is empty.
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  i just jot down all the packages i want in to a text file. or use a script i found that takes all the pacakges listing on one box. and can reinstall them
<Blissex> k4ever: try the ''selection'' mechanism.
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list
<ilikepie> dpkg -list
<Dr_willis> generates a listing of all installed pacakges On a box. You can then Import that list with......
<Dr_willis> cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install
<Dr_willis> BUT you better be sure you want all in the list. :)
<Dr_willis> I normally edit the package_list, and trim out the video drivers and other parts that may only be needed on a specific machine
<ilikepie> and that the computers are the same type for a copy and paste.
<k4ever> Dr_willis:  outstanding!  just what i was looking for.  i'm tired of all my machines having different packages installed on them.  now i can get one machine like i like it then replicate all the others.
<kristjan_> Greenery: soundkonverter is pretty nice
<zorglu_> q. i look for a tool to monitor the network activity (something like 'top' for process) using only text. this is for a server of mine
<Greenery> kristjan_: yup i love it very simple
<Dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubotu> ntop: display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (gutsy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<kristjan_> Greenery: it's like the other one I like very much "krename"
<Dr_willis> Hows that zorglu_  :)
<corey> hi
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: thanks :)
<kaminix> Okay... now I have libmac2, but no mac program. :p
<corey> any one has tried KDE4?
<corey> Stable?
<mith__> where can i find log files (especially system log)?
<ubuntu_> DexterF: I have discovered why the installer couldn't perform the "disks check" step
<ubuntu_> DexterF: it's becasue
<ardchoille> corey: It's not stable, it's an rc release. iirc, stable release is supposed to be in January
<corey> the log file is in /var
<ubuntu_> DexterF: it's because I have my ipod connected
<DexterF> aah, "because". now that explains everything.
<Dr_willis> ntop dont seem to want to work right here.. Hmmm.
<mith__> thx corey
<corey> np
<ubuntu_> DexterF: it's because I have my ipod connected
<DexterF> ubuntu_: why do you connect an ipod to a machine youre installigna new os on?
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: i installed it. but running it display something more like a log of debug than anything
<ubuntu_> DexterF: I forgot it
<DexterF> corey: I don't expect kde4 to be stable before 2009
<kaminix> Okaaay... soundKonverter does not list .ape among the supported file formats.
<DexterF> ubuntu_: ok, but how did that affect the installation?
<corey> really?
<zorglu_> Sun 30 Dec 2007 19:59:45 CET  THREADMGMT[t3035794320]: SIH: Idle host scan thread terminated [p32368] <- Dr_willis this kind of things. is this normal ?
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  thats how it works I guess.
<corey> i thought there is gonna be a big release event in Jan
<Dr_willis> Ive never used it befor. :)
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: hehe ok :)
<mith__> and in here where are they? i have a login problem :S
<ubuntu_> DexterF: the installer take the ipod as a disk, too
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  reading 'man ntop' right now
<DexterF> corey: totally. there's so much new, so much rebuilt from scratch, so many new apis and interfaces, it's gonna take a damn long time to work out all the teething troubles
<DexterF> ubuntu_: well,ok, but that shouldn't be much of a problem. ah, maybe the installer scanned it for settings. kub has this migration wizard thing.
<corey> indeed, DexterF
<corey> heehee
<corey> They had been delayed
<mith__> when i log in to kubuntu it takes me back to the login screen...but there aren't any messages
<mith__> can anybody help me?
<corey> mith__, try different sessions?
<DexterF> corey: when I treid the second beta I came to think this even didn't come near a beta, hardly anything worked at all, some features weren'timplemented at all and not to forget there's phonon. maybe things will straighten out now that phonon is officially part of qt
<jussi01> mith__: is your hdd full?
<mith__> i can log in in any sessions, and from the login screen as a "secure login" but with the real kde login i can't
<mith__> sorry for my bad english
<mith__> jussi0: i don't think so
<corey> DexterF: Hmmmmm, u are right, that's actually the same as what I heared from others
<jussi01> !tab > mith__
<DexterF> ill stick with kde3 at least til 4.0.3 or 4.1 is out and I dont expect that to happen before the end of 2008
<corey> i had ubuntu? or Kubuntu?
<corey> sorry
<DexterF> mayber ill set up a tinkerbox tho...
<mith__> :$ sorry im new in irc
<corey> i mean u had kubuntu or ubuntu
<corey> thanks, DexterF
<DarkTan_> interesting.....
<corey> I think I will stick with the current version for now...
<mith__> jussi01: that's why i searching the log files because i don't know what is the problem
<DexterF> corey: you do knwo you can have kde3 and 4 installed parallel?
<corey> yeah
<corey> but i don't have big space of HD :p
<mith__> jussi01: 60% of my HDD is empty
<DarkTan_> can someone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50144/
<jussi01> mith__: have you applied a theme recently? or other changes?
<Jeroi> Hey whu cant ubuntu mount my usb hard disk with ntfs filesystem?
<Jeroi> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<corey> DexterF, although we are saying KDE4 is still not ready yet, I think no matter what it's still better than the buggy Gnome
<Jeroi> I tested with testdisk utility that filesystem is ok and did write filesystem again with it and rebooted
<jussi01> Jeroi: this thread may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601210
<DexterF> corey: beats me what people see in gnome. its ugly and the configuration is more cryptic than windows' registry. If I wanted a gtk based leightweight system I'd go for XFCE
<DexterF> (which I consider every now and then :)  )
<DarkTan_> speaking of gnome, i accdentally installed it, how do i make it go away?
<DexterF> hardly
<DexterF> at least not 100%
<mith__> jussi01: yes i have changed some unused partitions mount point :$ :D
<romunov> apt-get remove gnome-desktop?
<corey> ha  :)
<corey> yah
<DarkTan_> ahhh, didn't add -desktop to the command, gonna try that
<MGrunde> DarkTan: From the looks of it, you have two network cards, one of which has a ralink chipset, and both are attempting to connect to the network "TheNetwork"
<DexterF> romunov: purge rather. tho I guess that leaves you with an empty disk afterwards
<corey> apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<DarkTan_> also can you tell me that this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50144/
<DarkTan_> ok, thats getting rid of it
<Dr_willis> actually that would just get rid of the meta-package. not all the pacakges it installed. i think
<mith__> jussi01: but now i have logged in as a secure login. started compiz to be able to move windows, and in konqueror those partitions are works fine
<jussi01> mith__: I suggest you go and change it back then...
<romunov> DexterF: i have no problem with that - how do i purge?
<DarkTan_> well the bits and peices i can get rid of through apt-get remove or the Adept or Synaptic
<Dr_willis> the meta-package you MIGHT of wanted to keep installed so you could see what all it depends on. :) and have a list of what it installed.
<Dr_willis> but remoiveing any of the other bits would of removed the meta package also
<DexterF> romunov: man apt
<bky> what's the easiest way to set gutsy to use konqueror as the filemanager?
<Jeroi> wau thanks alot!
<DarkTan_> i'll just leave it there and ckean out the menus
<corey> anyone knows about lazybuntu?
<rothchild> earlier I installed a bunch of stuff on my laptop using add remove programs and I want some of it on my desktop too, is there a way to get the .debs from the laptop (make it a repository in effect) rather than downloading them all again from canonnical?
<Jeroi> Needed to add mountpoint for it
<DarkTan_> right now i'm trying to get my wireless working, i have a broadcom internal and a linksys USB adapter hooked up
<corey> man... that tools helps ubuntu going to family a lot man...
<corey> my dad and mom are even using Ubuntu...
<DarkTan_> bother seem to be in under iwconfig, but as soon as i disconect my ethernet cable i loose 'net
<padey> wirelles in kubuntu sure gave me a hard time
<DarkTan_> three days on it now
<padey> wireless*
<MGrunde> Try sudo dhclient wlan0
<padey> do you have the windows driver cd for the card?
<ubuntu_> someone know why  I have the folowing message: "/dev/sda5 should be formatted to be used by this program"
<|Quest|> need help pretty badly... any nice guy. who can guide me to run me pci alpha tv tuner. ?
<padey> just sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<DarkTan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50146/
<DarkTan_> it gave me this
<ubuntu_> DexterF: do you know why  I have the folowing message: "/dev/sda5 should be formatted to be used by this program"
<MGrunde> Okay, now unplug your ethernet.
<DarkTan_> i already went through all the ndiswrapper
<MGrunde> Quest - What is the make and model of your tv tuner?
<DarkTan_> unpluges the only thing that seems to work is konversation
<DexterF> ubuntu_: who says this?
<ubuntu_> DexterF: the installer
<DexterF> well, don't know, is sda5 maybe said ipod?
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: i found another one. much simpler :) it is called 'iftop'
<zorglu_> !info iftop
<ubotu> iftop: displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-4 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ubuntu_> DexterF: I have deconnected my ipod
<kaminix> Shouldn't this work? mplayer input.ape -dumpaudio -dumpfile output.wav (mplayer can play .ape)
<DarkTan_> ok, i can access konversation but not gaim, or anything else online through konquer or firefox
<ubuntu_> DexterF: the message is:
<ubuntu_> DexterF: The file system on /dev/sda5 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<MGrunde> DarkTan - That's odd.  Lets try this:  "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" that'll down your ethernet, then "sudo ifconfig rausb0 down" that'll down your ralink card, then "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" that'll down your last wireless card.  Then run "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid TheNetwork" "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<MGrunde> If that doesn
<MGrunde> If that doesn't work, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" to reconnect your ethernet
<DarkTan_> ok
<DexterF> ubuntu_: well, yes, / is the root directory, where evrything starts. the partiton you told the installer to use oviously is sda5, but you need to format it
<ubuntu_> DexterF: with gparted, I have formatted it to ext3
<DexterF> ubuntu_: let the installer reformat it. iirc it's not smart enough to grok it itself
<DarkTan_> w00t! it works!
<MGrunde> Awesome
<MGrunde> Ethernet unplugged and everything?
<DarkTan_> yep
<MGrunde> Great.  Now you can unplug your ralink USB wireless adapter.
<DarkTan_> already did and put it back on the desktop
<MGrunde> You'll probably want to set up your wireless connection in network manager, so it connects on startup.
<DarkTan_> just me and my laptop
<MGrunde> Awesome.  It's a great feeling, isn't it?
<DarkTan_> yep, now where would the network manager be on dapper?
<MGrunde> Dapper?  I'm not sure if it comes installed with Dapper.  If it's not in the System Tray, try running knetworkmanager.
<DarkTan_2> hmm, got booted and lost my nick
<cap601> My internet download speeds on Kubuntu are far slower than on Windows (even for same files).  I have tried disabling IPv6 without success.  How can I fix this?
<jussi01> cap601: how do you connect to the net?
<Dr_willis> ive notied that windows often LIES about its speeds its downloading at also.
<cap601> @jussi01 - Wireless connection
<ubuntu> hello
<BluesKaj> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_willis> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !foo
<ubotu> bar
<BluesKaj> !foobar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> now, does that makes sense ?
<comedit> anybody familiar with the use of vmware server on kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> I use vmware-server all the time
<BluesKaj> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis> Mainly to test out live cd image files
<comedit> i installed it but am not able to adjust memorry size
<comedit> greyed out
<comedit> i assume i should be root but maybe another reason
<comedit> I just changed to kubuntu, and have converted my old xp to a vm (vmware converter), but it needs more memory
<comedit> I can get to the memory part but all is greyed out, anybody an idea
<Sonja> what are the pros and cons of kubuntu versus ubuntu?
<comedit> kubuntu is more user friendly I would say
<DarkTan_2> can synaptic be activated from the konsole?
<Dr_willis> the command 'synaptic' will launch synaptic
<Dr_willis> if thats what you mean
<Dr_willis> if its isntalled that is.
<DarkTan_2> apt-get work with adept correct?
<BluesKaj> Sonja, it's mostly personal taste , oldtime linux users usually prefer gnome desktop/ubuntu ( not all but a lot ), oldtime windows users usually prefer kde/kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Sonja,  i normally install  Ubuntu, then insatll kubuntu-desktop so i have both.
<Dr_willis> adept/synaptic/aptitude are all front ends to the paackging system. They all work the 'same' :)
<DarkTan_2> ok
<DarkTan_2> i was wondering becuase i apt-get couldn't find packages that synaptic had
<Dr_willis> OLD OLDTime linux users use fluxbox. :) older still.. use icewm/olvwm
<Dr_willis> DarkTan_2,  they should be finding identical packages.
<Dr_willis> You may be typing/spelling wrong.
<DarkTan_2> ok
<DarkTan_2> also, how can i set my other hdd partitions to mount on boot
<rothchild> Hi my fn key is latched on it's a bit of a 'mare how can i get it unlatched/
<DarkTan_> w00t! got my name back
<jussi01> !register > DarkTan_
<Sonja> is it easy to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<DarkTan_> it's reged, i got kicked but my name was logged in still
<jussi01> Sonja: quite easy
<Dr_willis> Sonja,  trivial
<jussi01> !ghost > DarkTan_
<Dr_willis> pick what one to use at the kdm/gdm screen..
<Dr_willis> Unless of course you are a magazine writer i read. that griped about Not being able to do that.. because he enavled auto-login...  :)
<DarkTan_> thx
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed a lot of very very very BADLY done magazine reviews/articals on Linux lately.
<Dr_willis> If they held windows up to the same standards they seem to be demanding of a 'free' os... they would be storming MS HQ.
<jussi01> DarkTan_: :)
<Sonja> ok help me switch to kubuntu
<Sonja> i want to compare
<ardchoille> Sonja: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> Sonja: That will install the kubuntu kde desktop environment
<Dr_willis> then log out,  use the gdm screens menus to pick the KDE desktop. and log back in
<Sonja> ok
<Sonja> most appz i'm using are kde interestingly
<Sonja> can i make kde all nice and orange and brown like ubuntu?
<Sonja> i hate blue
<Sonja> i've been using windows for decades ad i dont want to see blue anymore :)
<ardchoille> Sonja: You can easily change colors, themes, etc in kde control centre
 * BluesKaj tries not to be miffed :)
<Dr_willis> Make them all Hot-Pink
<ardchoille> lol
<DarkTan_> o_0
<BluesKaj> Sonja, those earthy colours will get boring after a bit , you just watch :)
<SirChasm> guys, help, my wireless stopped working, and I don't know why
<SirChasm> the driver is still enabled
<SirChasm> but it's just not scanning for any networks
<zorglu_> SirChasm: tried another computer or another os ?
<zorglu_> SirChasm: do they find the network ?
<SirChasm> well i know my sister is connected to our router right now
<zorglu_> SirChasm: if not, considere it may be a network issue. as opposed to an os issue
<SirChasm> as am i actually, but wired connection
<zorglu_> SirChasm: a big 'but' :)
<SirChasm> the bigger problem is that it's just not lisitng ANY site networks at all
<SirChasm> i know all my neighbours have wireless, and i can usually see them
<SirChasm> now, nada
<DarkTan_> what is x?
<SirChasm> to be honest, it feels just like when the driver wasn't working
<|Quest|> need help pretty badly... any nice guy. who can guide me to run me pci alpha tv tuner. ?
<SirChasm> but i went to restricted-manager, and it's enabled and in use
<Artimus> I'm having troubles with HAL.  When I try to browse to a device in media:/ it says "Feature Only Available with HAL".  ps aux | grep hald reveals hald is not running.  Starting it manually does not report any errors, but it does not stay running.
<SirChasm> i even tried disabling the driver and re-enabling it, but it didn't fix it
<BluesKaj> |Quest|, have you found the linux drivers for the tuner and installed them
<BluesKaj> ?
<|Quest|> BluesKaj aaahhnnn dont ask that question please........
<BluesKaj> I must
<|Quest|> BluesKaj iam having a headach after installed those. from linuxtv.org  . iam a new bie. i gues i didnt some thing wrong. or didnt do any thing right.  (i have kdetv and mythtv. they are not working.) so its a driver problem. i dont even know how to check.
<DarkTan_> well, i am off, thx for the help
<BluesKaj> |Quest|, 'tvtime' might run on that tuner ...not sure , check on their site
<|Quest|> BluesKaj sure. but how do i know i have all drivers i need.?
<SirChasm> any alternative to KNetworkManager?
<BluesKaj> |Quest|, what is the actual make & model tv tuner card ?
<|Quest|> BluesKaj its philips saa71309
<|Quest|> BluesKaj its aplha tv featuring philips saa71309
<jhutchins> |Quest|: Unlike windows, linux reports what it's doing and what errors there are.  Check the system logs to see if the drivers you installed are loading properly.  If they load at boot time, they may be in dmesg - use dmesg | less to scroll through it.  Also look in /var/log/messages and see what's happening there.
<jhutchins> |Quest|: With GUI programs, you can often start them from a console and if there are errors, you will see them.
<jhutchins> |Quest|: Rather than trying to find someone here who knows your specific card, it's better to go to the various Linux Video sites and look for yourself - it's what we would have to do.
<DarkTan_> !alphacube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alphacube - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> |Quest|: Not that we don't want to help.
<DarkTan_> !kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> |Quest|, I think the philips cards are supported and configged directly by tvtime , no driver installation needed
<|Quest|> jhutchins BluesKaj got it.. thanks ! :)
<|Quest|> BluesKaj ah ic.. thanks..
<|Quest|> tvtime!
<jhutchins> |Quest|: You may want to UN-load some of the drivers then.
<BluesKaj> yessir
<DarkTan_> how to i run kwin
<Q-collective> DarkTan_: it should run when you login to kde
<Dr_willis> why are you trying to run jkust kwin ?
<CheGuevara> DarkTan_: what are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> well, for one thing uninstall mythtv for one , it will interfere with tvtime if i remember correctly
<DarkTan_> i'm trying to use the alphacube thing,,,,although i may not be what i was looking for
<CheGuevara> alphacube is for metacity isnt it
<CheGuevara> oh there's one for kde as well
<DarkTan_> is that the thing that makes the desktop a cube?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> thats the BIG eyecandy feature of compiz
<DarkTan_> ahhh it compiz i need, maybe i should try and remember what people tell me......
<Dr_willis> !find alphacube
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-alphacube
<DarkTan_> that is what i installed
<Dr_willis> thats a kde theme.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !find kwin-style
<ubotu> Found: kwin-style-crystal, kwin-style-alphacube, kwin-style-blended, kwin-style-dekorator, kwin-style-knifty (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> Theres more themes.
<Dr_willis> Install them all!
<DarkTan_> ahhh, so how do i use them?
<Dr_willis> Install them.. select them in the control center theme thang.
<DarkTan_> and where is the control center theme thang in dapper?
<Dr_willis> In the menus somewhere I imagine. :) im on gutsy and i have that Little Wrench on my Panel i use.
<Dr_willis> add to panel --> Settings
<Blinkiz> Have downloaded kubuntu with KDE4-rc2. I would like to use complete hard disk encryption when I install. At the moment, no alternative CD exist. Any suggestion how do handle this? I know about mdadm and I guess I can get somehing to work with mdadm
<Blinkiz> Should I install ubuntu in "cli mode" and then download KDE4-rc2 from repository?
<DarkTan_> damn, settings was there, i accdentally clicked delete and saved
<Blinkiz> Or should I download kubuntu 7.10 and then upgrade to KDE4?
 * unix_infidel wonders what kde4 will look like.
<Lynoure> Blinkiz: You are sure you want to go completely to KDE4?
<Blinkiz> Lynoure: Yes! :)
<Lynoure> Blinkiz: it's not even released yet...
<Lynoure> Blinkiz: my, never seen anyone who liked the RCs that much :)
<ardchoille> Blinkiz: I don't think kde4 is ready for daily/production use yet.
<hitsuji> i would wait for the stable release if i were you
<Blinkiz> Jeje, I like RC releases.
<unix_infidel> ardchoille: who uses kde for production use?
<unix_infidel> lol
<ardchoille> unix_infidel: Lots of folks :)
<Lynoure> Blinkiz: if you really want bleeding edge, install hardy, and go to #ubuntu+1 for support
<unix_infidel> dolphin does look pretty interesting as far as file management goes.
<Lynoure> unix_infidel: I do, actually...
<Blinkiz> Oooo nopp, don´t like alpha..
<Blinkiz> ;)
<jhutchins> Blinkiz: I would recommend that you install kubuntu, then do the parallel install of KDE4.  It's really not ready for prime time yet, a number of essential packages have not been ported.
<DarkTan_> is there a way to upgrade 6.06 to gutsy with out d/ling and burning a new DVD?
<Blinkiz> jhutchins: That was the answer I was looking for. I´ll do that :()
<ardchoille> !upgrade | DarkTan_
<ubotu> DarkTan_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jhutchins> Blinkiz: Seriously though, if you're going to run it, be good and report bugs and fixes.
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: You have to upgrade to Edgy, then from Edgy to Feisty, Then from Feisty to Gutsy
<Blinkiz> jhutchins: Sure, if I find any.
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: Probably faster to dl the Gutsy desktop cd and install it
<Lynoure> Blinkiz: if you are a non-KDE developer who ends up using KDE4 fulltime, do blog about it. So far all reviews seem to be from devs or after brief use only
<jhutchins> DarkTan_: Short answer is yes, do net upgrades.  You _could- go directly to 7.1, but it's not recommended.
<Blinkiz> Lynoure: okay, chill.. Am not that kind of die hard user. ;)
<Lynoure> Blinkiz: chill?
<Blinkiz> Lynoure: Yeah, did I spell it wrong? I mean, "relax".
<DarkTan_> what is "gksu" for?
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: That the gnome equivalent of kdesu
<DarkTan_> that's what i though
<DarkTan_> thx
<Lynoure> Blinkiz: I just don't understand. Just asked you to write a review if you end up using it fulltime. Nothing to get upset over.
<DarkTan_> ok i just punched it kdesu "update-manager -c" and got "cannot connect to X server"
<DarkTan_> in*
<xb0t> hi im new in linux (kubuntu since 1 day my first linx os). i wanted to ask how i can install firefox under kubuntu
<xb0t> and another question
<Blinkiz> Lynoure: Think you miss understand me. Am not upset or anything. Smiling like always! :) Can´t really identify myself being the person writing reviews. Guess it´s not my thing...
<xb0t> why cant i log in as root? i do su and when i type my password it says wrong pw.
<Lynoure> DarkTan_: if you are not in a hurry, there will be a direct upgrade from Dapper to the next release, Hardy (8.04, I think)
<[ka]killer> ok, im trying to set up a new ipod
<DarkTan_> xb0t: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ardchoille> xb0t: sudo apt-get install firefox
<xb0t> must i be root?
<DarkTan_> lynoure: thx, i'll wat then
<ardchoille> xb0t: no
<xb0t> but what must i do
<xb0t> when i must be root
<ardchoille> xb0t: You will find that reboots are rare
<[ka]killer> can anyone help me out?
<[ka]killer> i already have gtkpod installed, but it does not detect the ipod
<xb0t> and it says i need rootrights but the password doesnt work.
<ardchoille> !sudo | xb0t read this
<ubotu> xb0t read this: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<k4ever> Dr_willis:  i ran the command you gave me (cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install).   it outputs that packages needs to be installed, asks me if i want to continue, then immediately aborts..
<lolo> Hi anyone running Gutsy, can you tell me if your /lib/modules/"kernel name"/kernel/drivers/video/ has a folder of file named aty in there?
<tekteen> can someone help me with pulseaudio. I followed the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio. I pastebined the problem at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50162/.
<arkaitz> tengo un probelmilla
<tekteen> !es | arkaitz
<ubotu> arkaitz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tekteen> arkaitz: lo siento
<DarkTan_> let me guess, when i install compiz it saves in the settings" menu i don't have anymore right?
<xb0t> sudo apt-get install programmname ?
<xb0t> this is the maincommand for installing?
<ardchoille> xb0t: Yes, that uses apt-get for installing packages
<xb0t> and how do i find out how the packetsname is?
<xb0t> whether for example
<xb0t> i want to install divx
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  do an apt-get update, and upgrade and try again perhaps?
<xb0t> just typing divx as name?
<ardchoille> xb0t: apt-cache search divx
<Dr_willis> !info divx
<ubotu> Package divx does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> xb0t: w32codecs
<Dr_willis> Theres not a divx package that i know of. :) there may be some codec pacakges for it
<xb0t> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: w32codecs?
<xb0t> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> Installing the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' grabs a lot of that stuff to begin with
<ardchoille> xb0t: apt-cache search java
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: True
<tekteen> xb0t: for java I use sun-java6-bin
<Dr_willis> Thats like the fitst thing i isntall when setingup a new install
<tekteen> and sun-java6-plugin
<xb0t> ok i found it
<xb0t> and another question
<xb0t> when i need this tips again
<xb0t> can u tell me where the irc log of this cahnnel is?
<ardchoille> !irclogs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<xb0t> so that i can read that things when i need them again
<crimsun> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<xb0t> hm it installed java
<xb0t> but now
<xb0t> im on a window in terminal
<xb0t> looks like ms dos
<xb0t> and when i push enter
<xb0t> nothing happens
<ardchoille> Did you type a comand before pusing enter?
<mot_> INTERNETS!
<xb0t> i cant type anything
<mot_> FAIL ME NOT!
<mot_> xb0t,  you drunk?
<xb0t> at the end
<xb0t> theres a <ok>
<xb0t> but its everything in terminal
<xb0t> and i cant push anything
<DarkTan_> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ardchoille> !caps| mot_
<ubotu> mot_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adonyas> Olá
<pyrotix> erm, anyone know how to merge layers in karbon?
<pyrotix> or karbon14
<pyrotix> and why when I type sudo apt-get install g++ it tells me to insert my gutsy CD?
<Dr_willis> because your sources.list has the  cd listed
<ardchoille> !nickspam > |Dreams|
<pyrotix> and I can't get g++ from a package online?
<|Dreams|> sorry
<|Dreams|> was trying to find a nick not reggeed
<ardchoille> pyrotix: Maybe comment the cd sources in /etc/apt/sources.list? That will get rid of the message
<k4ever> Dr_willis:  i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, it installed some packages.  i ran the command again and got the same results, an abort.
<Dr_willis> remove the cd listing in the sources.list (or use the repo managment feature in your pakcage manager)  then update/upgrade.
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  interesting.    whats the exact command/seqnence you are using?
<ardchoille> !nickspam > corporeal
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  aha. You may need to use a option to apt-get to tell it yes.
<k4ever> Dr_willis:  i did "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get upgrade", then "cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install"
<Dr_willis> --assume-yes and --force-yes may be needed
<Dr_willis> also you DID make the package_list?
<Dr_willis> Heres what i normally do.. on machine 1.
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list
<Dr_willis> that makes the package list.. I ssh that over to machine #2.
<Dr_willis> then i run the  other command that reads that list
<Dr_willis> cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install  --assume-yes --force-yes
<k4ever> Dr_willis:  yes i made the package_list, i also copied the sources.list from the same computer and did an apt-get update before running the command
<Dr_willis> That just worked here for me on these 2 machines.
<Dr_willis> I have some scripts/alias's for those complex command lines also. makes it easier
<vit_> español
<Dr_willis> !es | Vincent_k
<ubotu> Vincent_k: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vit_> nadie habla espanñol
<Dr_willis> oops sorry Vincent_k  :)
<mani213> how do i install drivers?
<mani213> on kubuntu
<ardchoille> mani213: drivers for what?
<mani213> liek a .run file
<Dr_willis> mani213,  depends on what they are for, and where/what you downlaoded
<Dr_willis> you RUN a run file. :)
<k4ever> Dr_willis:  ok, --assume-yes worked
<Dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.run    then ./whatever.run
<ardchoille> mani213: video drivers?
<Dr_willis> k4ever,  odd. I havent had touse --asume-yes befor now.. wonder why
<mani213> whats the command "bash <dir> <filename>"?
<Dr_willis> bash /path/to/filename.run
<Dr_willis> is often used also.
<mani213> were do i send it to though?
<jhutchins> send it to?
<mani213> liek you know how windows u install files in program files
<Dr_willis> send? send what? you are runing somthings.
<xb0t> my internet crashed could somebody tell me again the command for searching programs pls?
<Dr_willis> the installer takes care of that.
<ardchoille> !nickspam > diaz1500
<Dr_willis> Linux has some very well defined ideas on what things get installed where.
<mani213> but if im using the bash /path/to/filename.run command
<ardchoille> xb0t: apt-cache search <app name>
<mani213> what would i replace to?
<jhutchins> mani213: Using a ".run file" to "install drivers" is probably a bad idea.
<diaz1500> hello
<Dr_willis> mani213,  that runs that command.. thats it.. nothing more or less..
<mani213> okay so what would u recommend me installing a ati driver?
<ardchoille> mani213: video drivers?
<mani213> ye ati
<ardchoille> !ati | mani213
<Dr_willis> the rest is up to the installer thing in the .run file.
<ubotu> mani213: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mani213> !ati
<mani213> ?
<ardchoille> mani213: The bot already posted it to you
<xb0t> ardchoille and to install was
<xb0t> sudo apt -get install programname?
<mani213> this is instructions for ubuntu
<mani213> i need kubuntu
<ardchoille> xb0t: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<diaz1500> so.. i have a problem.... i cant use kopete...
<xb0t> ok thx
<jhutchins> xb0t: apt-get or aptitude
<xb0t> when i want to install
<xb0t> sudo apt -get install wine
<xb0t> this error came
<xb0t> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jhutchins> diaz1500: Use pidgin then
<ardchoille> mani213: The command line instruction work for kubuntu too
<jhutchins> xb0t: Or follow those very clear and direct instructions.
<jhutchins> xb0t: Why don't you just do what it says?
<diaz1500> but pidgin is not installed in my pc
<xb0t> i dont understand this sorry
<mani213> so glxinfo |grep is a command?
<ardchoille> yes
<xb0t> these are my first 30 minutes with linux
<ardchoille> jhutchins: xb0t is quite new to Linux
<mani213> it says 9500 or higher
<mani213> i only have 7200 ati radeon
<mani213> :S
<mani213> would it still work
<jhutchins> xb0t: What part of " you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." troubles you?
<xb0t> yeah i made this
<xb0t> but it says
<jhutchins> xb0t: I don't mean to be unkind, I'm just pushing you forward.
<xb0t> i need super rights
<jhutchins> !sudo | xb0t
<ubotu> xb0t: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | xb0t
<ubotu> xb0t: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ardchoille> xb0t: Didn't you read the sudo page I gave you earlier?
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<jhutchins> xb0t: Those of us who run linux a lot forget the obvious sometimes.
<xb0t> the problem is sorry im 14 years and my english is still not so good cause i had it since 2 years in school
<xb0t> the most words i dont understand
<jhutchins> xb0t: so you would do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ardchoille> xb0t: What's your native language? Perhaps there's a loco channel which can help you in your language.
<xb0t> some words i dont know is there a page with german commands?
<jhutchins> xb0t: We will use many words for you so you can learn more!  What's your native language?
<xb0t> german or turkish
<ardchoille> !de | xb0t
<ubotu> xb0t: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<corporeal> ardchoille: botspammer :-p
<xb0t> oh thanks
<jhutchins> xb0t: Ach, Ich habe fur sex jahre in de schule Deutsch studiert, aber I habe nieman zum mitsprechen, und Ich vergessen zu viel.
<xb0t> yes i see u forgot a lot :P
<ardchoille> corporeal: If you feel I am wrong, please pm me.
<jhutchins> xb0t: Sie sprechen English gut.
<xb0t> no my english is still to low talk with other people
<xb0t> some things i understand
<xb0t> other things i dont
<jpatrick> xb0t: sorgen nicht, ich hab das mit Deutsch :)
<ardchoille> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jhutchins> xb0t: Anyway:  sudo dpkg --configure -a is what you want.
<corporeal> ardchoille: oh i was just messing with you. you have a point... heh.
<corporeal> ardchoille: or rather, the bot has a point...
<nrg88> hi guys, i know this is not the best place to ask, but how can i contact GNU in refference of theft?
<nrg88> like someone rebadging and selling GPL-ed software as proprietary...
<niksavel> hey all...
<konrad> How long does it (usually) take before the new version of Amarok is availible via aptitude updates?
<niksavel> some1 pls help me...   how the hell do I change emerald themes in kubuntu???
<niksavel> This fusion thing is new to me... last time I used beryl I had that nice little icon in tray
<ardchoille> konrad: Usually once kubuntu is released, we won't get new versions unless it's major bug fixes or security updates
<ardchoille> niksavel: support for compiz is in #compiz-fusion
<niksavel> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<konrad> ardchoille: Ok. Might I be in for a lot of problems later if I download source and compile?
<ardchoille> konrad: It's always best to check the repos before compiling anyting. What are you looking for?
<ardchoille> konrad: apt-cache search <package name>
<jhutchins> xb0t: Do you know about babelfish?
<jhutchins> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<konrad> nrg88: Maybe you can find something here: http://www.fsf.org/
<jhutchins> konrad: It should be available soon, only been out a week.
<jhutchins> http://seerofsouls often backports it, but it was down yesterday.
<nrg88> konrad: thanks
<jhutchins> Down today too...
<jhutchins> Hey, Hawkwind!
<jhutchins> Yer site's down!
<Lynoure> nrg88: I'd recommend contacting the developers directly, as they are the rightholders, still.
<konrad> ardchoille: I want the new 1.4.8 amarok (fixes bugs with playlists in 1.4.7)
<ardchoille> konrad: I don't see a problem with compiling, I;ve done it with no ill effects. But you might wait and see if we get an update. Up to you.
<jhutchins> konrad: It'll probably get packaged by next weekend by somebody.
<|Dreams|> does anyone know of a ssl capable usenet client for linux please
<|Dreams|> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[ka]killer> humm
<|Dreams|> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[ka]killer> how do i restart xserv that is not ctrl+alt+backspace
<emilsedgh> [ka]killer: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<[ka]killer> thanks
<emilsedgh> [ka]killer: did it work?
<[ka]killer> im changing something first
<jhutchins> |Dreams|: I think pan can use ssl, possibly knode as well.
<|Dreams|> i have treid pan butno option for ssl
<jhutchins> kdepim does nntp, I think, but that might use knode.
<jhutchins> pine works.
<jhutchins> again, don't know if they offer ssl though.
<Lynoure> |Dreams|: Out of curiousity, which server requires ssl?
<|Dreams|> it doesnt require it but i use giganews
<|Dreams|> would prefer ssl
<|Dreams|> i kno i can use stunnel
<|Dreams|> but just wanted an easy job lol
<|Dreams|> maybe i shud just stick with alt.binz under wine
<|Dreams|> bbs
 * |Dreams| is away: Gone away for now.
<jhutchins> Sigh.  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html lists 13 linux newsreaders, and he's gonna run something under wine.
<jussi01> !away > |Dreams|
<[ka]killer> no that did not work
<[ka]killer> kdm just shut down and i had to type in the command again to restart it
<sparr> libcurl3 installs /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3 and /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4, but it doesnt symlink either of them to /usr/lib/libcurl.so, so i cant compile things with "-lcurl"...  whats up with that?
<crimsun> ...they shouldn't.
<crimsun> that's the job of the appropriate -dev package.
<sparr> i happen to disagree...  but thats moot, since there isn't a -dev package
<sparr> imho, -dev packages are for headers, not libraries.
<crimsun> crimsun@Box:~$ apt-cache showsrc curl|grep ^Bin
<crimsun> Binary: curl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3
<sparr> i see no libcurl3*dev
<crimsun> there shouldn't be.  There was a transition /away from/ 3.
<sparr> ok
<sparr> the -dev thing for .so links is weird, but i see that you are correct
<DreamCode> amsn has a newly released version but when i use the autopacage it says please check ur internet connection any ideas?
<sourcemaker> DreamCode: Have you tried kopete?
<DreamCode> yea i dont like it
<noaXess> !find pluto
<ubotu> File pluto found in logwatch, openswan, strongswan
<Behemot> Hey
<Behemot> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Behemot> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Behemot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<josua> hey guys
<Dr_willis_> hmm
<Behemot> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<limac> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jhutchins> Behemot: Did you need something, or are you just playing with the bot?
<Behemot> jhutchins: a little bit of both :)
<mani213> whats the program called that gives you that apple osx dock ?
<mani213> kdkool?
<Dr_willis_> thers several of them mani213  and they are alike in that they all suck, :)
<mani213> so which ones the best one
<Dr_willis_> Thus they are as good as the actual OS-X dock. :)
<mani213> name one good one i guess
<mani213> :S
<Dr_willis_> !find dock
<ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 3 others)
<mani213> i wana try it
<mani213> thanks
<mani213> there all usless?
<Dr_willis_> fire  Up the package manager and searh for 'dock'  i guess. :)
<mani213> not as good as apple is it?
<Dr_willis_> I found them to either have HUGE bugs, or be so useless. other then as eye andy.. i perfer the panel
<Dr_willis_> I dont like apples dock either.
<mani213> ye i guess your right
<mani213> i just hate windows vista
<Dr_willis_> Take a simple idea and add so much extras.. it cant do the original job right. :)
<jatos> mani213: that makes two of us
<Dr_willis_> You may want to check out katapult also. hit alt-space
<mani213> i had it installed few days back pissed me off and at the same time i got the kubuntu cd dilivered
<jatos> I seen on my friends computers, its ghastly
<mani213> there soo many bugs are vista you cant even fix em
<jatos> and it takes loads of searching to get to a command prompt
<mani213> atleast for kubuntu you can play around with it
<Dr_willis_> using vista right now.. I have no real issues with it.. Now that i turned off that idiotic uac. and the eyecandy is about as useless as can be..
<mani213> lolz
<mani213> i just installed xo home
<mani213> xp*
<mani213> for back up
<mani213> and kubuntu 7.10
<mani213> with is amazing
<Dr_willis_> To get command prompt in vista.. enter 'cmd' in the 'start search' entry box. :)
<mani213> lolzz
<mani213> ye thats is i use windows now
<mani213> if*
<Dr_willis_> Getting where the default gnome and kde setups are hiding THEIR terminal  icons more  and more
<mani213> theres enough bugs with compiz to
<mani213> but atleast theres fixes for it
<Dr_willis_> Best fix for compiz = turn it off. :)
<mani213> naw but compiz brings the best out of linux
<mani213> well kind of for me
<mani213> i had to get it cause of the cube
<mani213> the compiz fusion
<Dr_willis_> I have the opposite approace.. compiz cutters up the 'best of linux'
<biovore> same
<Dr_willis_> and i find the cube expecially useless.
<Dr_willis_> now the ZOOM feature - is handy.
<biovore> compviz makes linux run like crap
<Dr_willis_> and the show 'thumbnails' in the panel is handy
<mani213> the jellow effect
<mani213> when u move your window
<mani213> thats not to bad
<Behemot> What is the command for changing sound card chip in alsa mixer?
<Dr_willis_> The wiggly windows = Pure gratituisy eye candy.. adds nothing to getting actual work done. :)
<mani213> lol
<Dr_willis_> Eyecandy causes Ocular Cavaties
<mani213> just gives you a better reason to pick linux in the grub section
<mani213> lolz
<Dr_willis_> I will be glad in a year or so from now when people have gotten into the next gimmic.. and given up on that silly cube
<Dr_willis_> Gotta love computing fads and trends
<mani213> kubuntu can eb confusin at some times though
<mani213> cause im not aware of all the commands that i type in shell or konsole
<jatos> anyone here ever tryed QNX?
<mani213> how do you get all that weather docks etc etc etc
<Behemot> !alsaconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> QNX.. isn't that a RTOS..
<Behemot> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jnp3134> does anybody know how to set the default sound card in kubuntu and make it stick (I've already tried asoundconf set-default-card Intel)?
<jnp3134> I have 2 sound cards and want the default to be my onboard sound
<noaXess> does anybody use ipsec/vpn? i don't know exactly what tp use..
<noaXess> to use..
<MGrunde> Anyone else having trouble with openoffice in Hardy?
<MGrunde> jnp:  I know there's a way, but I've always just blacklisted the module for my secondary sound card.
<Behemot> jnp3134: asoundconf list   gives you 2 sound cards?
<jnp3134> Behemot: Yes - Mia and Intel
<Behemot> jnp3134: You want to use Intel?
<jnp3134> Yes
<Behemot> jnp3134: asoundconf set-default-card Intel
<jnp3134> Behemot: I've tried that, but it doesn't seem to work (specifically, it doesn't change the default in Amarok)
<Behemot> does it change it in Alsamixer?
<jnp3134> Behemot: I am able to use both sound cards successfully (in Audacity), but I can't set the default for some reason
<jnp3134> Behemot: I get this when I try to run alsamixer: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<jnp3134> It's as if there is no default specified
<Behemot> jnp3134: that is weird
<Behemot> jnp3134: tried setting Mia as default and run alsamixer?
<jnp3134> ok
<jnp3134> Behemot: I get the same error after executing asoundconf set-default-card Mia
<Behemot> jnp3134: try asoundconf reset-default-card
<BluesKaj> the name of the souncard should be in quotes if there are spaces in the name
<jnp3134> Behemot: still no change.  I tried running it both with KMix Running and with it shut down
<BluesKaj> or try the name in quotes anyway
<jnp3134> Blueskaj: I'll try it with quotes to see if it makes a difference
<roby> ciao
<roby> fg
<BluesKaj> !it | roby
<ubotu> roby: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jnp3134> Blueskaj: No luck putting the sound card name in quotes
<roby> salve
<jnp3134> Behemot or Blueskaj: are you aware of any file that I could manually edit in order to specify the default sound card?
<BluesKaj> jnp3134, try this to find the right name of your soundcards : cat /proc/asound/cards
<jnp3134> BluesKaj: here is the output:
<jnp3134> $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<jnp3134>  0 [Mia            ]: Echo_Mia - Mia
<jnp3134>                       Mia rev.0 (DSP56361) at 0xdce00000 irq 18
<jnp3134>  1 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<jnp3134>                       HDA Intel at 0xdffdc000 irq 16
<roby> ciao
<ardchoille> !pastebin | jnp3134
<ubotu> jnp3134: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> jnp3134,   asoundconf set-default-card "HDA Intel" , doesn't work eh ?
<roby> salve ragazzi
<ardchoille> !it | roby
<ubotu> roby: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jnp3134> BluesKaj: Nope - asoundconf set-default-card "HDA Intel" doesn't seem to have an effect either
<berto> italiano? inglese? :)
<ardchoille> !it | berto
<ubotu> berto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<berto> grazie tanks
<liquidengineer> Hello?
<liquidengineer> How is everyone today?
<ardchoille> hi liquidengineer
<liquidengineer> I'm having a problem getting my ubuntu to broadcast its hostname
<liquidengineer> I just edited dhclient.conf and set the following two lines 1) send host-name "hostname"; and 2) send dhcp-client-identifier MAC_ADDR; .  Now my router sees it's client ID as the mac address without colons, and not the hostname
<liquidengineer> What am I doing wrong?
<ardchoille> liquidengineer: Ubuntu? You should be in #ubuntu.
<liquidengineer> ardchoille: It's a bit busy in there...I can't seem to get anyone's attention, and I figured (perhaps incorrectly) kubuntu used the same network underpinnings, especially since I"m working in the terminal
<liquidengineer> I'm just editing dhclient.conf and using dhclient to refresh
<ardchoille> liquidengineer: For the proper help, you should be in the proper channel, and for your that's #ubuntu
<testablu> some one link me the italian room? ty...
<liquidengineer> ardchoille: Well, yes.  Thing is, I've been trying to get someone's attention for the past 40 minutes and failing, so I thought i'd try here.  You're right, though.  Sorry. :)
<andreas> hey i have a problem
<andreas> i try to send a file from my pc to my account on a server
<andreas> i use dolphin to browse my files
<andreas> and when i click "move here"
<andreas> for my file to go to the other server
<jnp3134> BluesKaj: thanks for the help - I have to go for now.  Hopefully you gave me enough to find a solution
<ardchoille> liquidengineer: No problem, I just didn't want any subtle difference between the two releases to cause you problems with bad advice
<andreas> it says that i don't have write permissions
<testablu> chi mi linka la stanza in italiano?
<ardchoille> !it | testablu
<ubotu> testablu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andreas> i think i have to do this as root but how can i do that?
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> andreas: You mean run dolphin as root?
<andreas> yeah
<andreas> how can i do that?
<ardchoille> !kdesudo | andreas
<ubotu> andreas: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<andreas> ok thx i 'll try it and come back
<noaXess> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andreas> yeah but now that i run it as root
<andreas> i can't see my files
<andreas> and the server is not on my networks as before
<andreas> i don't see my files when i go to home
<ardchoille> andreas: That's because root's $HOME is not the same as user's $HOME
<ardchoille> andreas: Your normal user and root are two different users with two different sets of files.
<andreas> then what do i do now?
<andreas> i can find the files of andreas
<andreas> but i can't find the network i want to login
<ardchoille> andreas: In dolphin, go to the folder which holds the files you want to work with
<andreas> i did it
<andreas> but in remote places
<ardchoille> /home/andreas  ?
<andreas> yeah
<uchimata> how can i change my default file manager from Dolphin to konqueror
<ardchoille> !dolphin | uchimata
<ubotu> uchimata: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<uchimata> thanks adrchoille
<andreas> ardchoille: do you see where my problem is?
<andreas> root's remote places are not the same as andreas' remote places
<andreas> and i  want andreas' remote places
<ardchoille> andreas: Right, so you would have to set up the remote places for root, right?
<andreas> yeah
<andreas> anyway i'll try late
<andreas> r
<andreas> thx anyways
<iceman_> flash drive won't mount
<Joelito> anyone here tryied the kdeartwork package?
<ardchoille> Joelito: I have it installed
<Joelito> ardchoille: Do you know the name of the binary
<comedit> I need to mount (force) a external harddisk wich is wrongly shutdown last time
<comedit> what is wrong with this command  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdh1 /media/lacie force
<Joelito> ardchoille: I install it via sypnatic and doesn't appear in the menu of kde :(
<ardchoille> Joelito: It's not really a binary, it's themes, styles and such
<comedit> I can't figure it out
<ardchoille> Joelito: It won't appear in the menu, it installs themes, styles, wallpapers, etc. Check your settings for things like that
<ardchoille> comedit: What is the error you are getting?
<Joelito> oh, yeah, see there's a link
<Joelito> and send me to a webpage
<Joelito> I was hoping that will be the same as art work from gnome :)
<ardchoille> Joelito: Ah, more kde artwork can be found at  http://www.kde-look.org
<Joelito> thanks :)
<|Dreams|> help! lol
<|Dreams|> can anyone help.. when i extract a video file form a rar file .. it wont play but when i restart kubuntu the file works :S
<comedit> dolphin does not mount this device How can I force the mount I have tried this :  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdh1 /media/lacie force but it doesn't work
<comedit> anybody a clue
<itsjustme> text command to get the main taskbar back
<itsjustme> autohide the taskbar and cant get it back now
<|Dreams|> is it a bug should i report it?
<comedit> dolphin does not mount this device How can I force the mount I have tried this : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdh1 /media/lacie force but it doesn't work
<|Dreams|> why dont u use konquerer?
<comedit> I will give it a try now
<itsjustme> cant find the taskbar after autohide... how do I get it back?
<comedit> konquerer: hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<comedit> same error ofcourse
<ardchoille> itsjustme: Does the panel unhide when you move your mouse to the screen edge?
<itsjustme> no
<itsjustme> there is a key combonation that will bring it back and I dont know it
<readyx> when i insert a second pci-x gfx card, am i able to connect 4 screens then? and use twinview with 4 screens?
<Dr_willis> mine auto hides after 3 sec. then shows up when i put the pointer at the bottom of the screen
<Dr_willis> readyx,  you got 2 nvidia cards?
<Dr_willis> and a HUGE desk. :)
<itsjustme> Hi Dr_willis.. Unfortunetly still unable to get sound...
<Dr_willis> with 2 nvidia cards - you should be able to do it.  I got plenty of space with 2 monitoprs.. i cant imagine using 4
<readyx> currently i have one geforce 7300le and 2 tft's connected
<readyx> and i have a huge desk :)
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  Yep. theres some new audio chipsets out - that are not spported well under linux yet.
<comedit> sow still the same question  whats wrong with this : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdh1 /media/lacie force
<readyx> 4 meters hehe
<readyx> i want to buy a second nvidia with 2x dvi out
<Dr_willis> Heck the only thing i keep on Monitor #2 is a konsole or 2 and some panels with buttons.
<Dr_willis> Be sure ya Power supply can take it. :)
<readyx> i have vmware/win, eclipse, firefox, xchat and want each on seperate screen
<readyx> as console i use yakuake.. thats a very cool one
<ardchoille> itsjustme: You got a terminal open?
<ardchoille> itsjustme: alt+f2 and type in: dcop kicker kicker showTaskBarConfig
<ardchoille> itsjustme: That will bring up the kicker config so you can unhide it
<itsjustme> THX  thats what I was looking for
<ardchoille> yw
<dorkface> Hi all.  I'm currently trying to get ssh to work on my recently assembled personal server.  So far I have tried using a point-to-point connection using a crossover, disabling ip tables, and generating a key as means of solving the issue, but all have resulted in a refused connection.  Any suggestions?
<Joelito> ok, I downloaded a theme for kde, but doesn't appear in the list
<Joelito> any tip?
<ardchoille> Joelito: Where did you put the theme and what type of theme is it?
<Joelito> or mayne I
<ardchoille> Joelito: What's the url of the theme?
<Joelito> ok, is my documents
<Joelito> this is the url_ http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Grey+Matrix?content=1529
<ardchoille> Joelito: unpack the theme and read greymatrix.txt? That file has install instructions.
<Eds> Can anyone tell me why after I installed Kubuntu Gutsy it thought I had fiesty installed and wanted to upgrade?
<Joelito> ardchoille: I'll try
<ardchoille> Joelito: in a terminal, cd to the folder where the theme is and do: tar xf 1529-greymatrix.tgz
<Joelito> ardchoille any special command to run install.sh?
<ardchoille> Joelito: There is no install.sh, read the .txt file
<DarkTan_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DarkTan_> ! kwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkTan_> !find kwin
<ubotu> Found: kwin, kwin-style-crystal, kwin4, kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube (and 6 others)
#kubuntu 2008-12-22
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmm
<SJr|Nbook> I can't seem to get Wireless or an external monitor to work with Ibex on my Asus Aspire One. I've tried following the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne, but no luck. I don't seem to have an ath5k module.
<SJr|Nbook> Right now I'm upgrading a bunch of packages so we will see
<SJr|Nbook> I would have thought it would be easy to get linux on this kinda thing :)
<ActionParsnip> SJr|Nbook: then find the source or how to get it from repos
<SJr|Nbook> Weaksause
<ActionParsnip> SJr|Nbook: well its that or no wifi
<ActionParsnip> SJr|Nbook: your call
<SJr|Nbook> What about going back to Whistler?
<ActionParsnip> SJr|Nbook: if you install Netbook Remix packages it should work
<ActionParsnip> SJr|Nbook: whistler?
<SJr|Nbook> Windows WHistler :)
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmmm Yeah I'm going to after all this crap updates
<ActionParsnip> isnt that the name for the beta version of xp
<SJr|Nbook> Yeah not the beta version, but the code name for XP
<SJr|Nbook> l33t hax0rs like me use code names
<ActionParsnip> SJr|Nbook: so let me get this right..you are changing OS purely because everything doesnwork out of the box on the first go?
<cuznt> its the code name of the beta version of the different one
<frogonwheels> SJr|Nbook: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15059/   for ath5k stuff
<frogonwheels> SJr|Nbook:  there are a few  tricks to getting multiple monitors working. not had experience with laptops though.
<frogonwheels> SJr|Nbook: possibly you need to search round for some xorg.conf that will work for you.
<frogonwheels> SJr|Nbook: you talking about switching between monitors? or having desktop xinerama'd across the monitors.
<mf_> прива
<seele> is there a way to change your system language but not internationalization?
<ActionParsnip> !ru | mf_
<ubottu> mf_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ejlan> hello
<Ejlan> in trying to install kbear
<Ejlan> but get "checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Ejlan> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"
<Ejlan> when i do the ./configure
<Ejlan> any ideas on whats wrong?
<crimsun> Ejlan: you're missing build-essential or a necessary build component, probably
<Ejlan> yeah but of what component ; ;
<crimsun> Ejlan: can you first try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<Ejlan> okay
<Ejlan> now i get "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Ejlan> "
<ernestas> ū.ą“ resolution doesnt save
<ernestas> after restart   going to previous
<ernestas> 8.10
<saif> Can someone tell me what to search for to get kde installed on feisty/
<ernestas> how to fix
<saif> or the kde login screen?
<Ejlan> saif: apt-get install kde-desktop?
<ernestas> Guys please, help how to fix resolution changing after restart
<ncfi1013> hi. my desktop widget is frozen. is there a way that i can kill it using system processes and then put a new desktop widget in its place?
<saif> is it in the reps for feisty?  Says can't find package kde-desktop?
<Dragnslcr> saif- probably kubuntu-desktop
<saif> kts
<Ejlan> ah
<SJr|Nbook> Talking about switching monitors or dual mointors, so I can get better resoultion, it seems I have to reboot to do it.
<SJr|Nbook> But I'm trying to install other stuff right now
<xevix> how do i show windows on the panel, only from the current desktop?
<SJr|Nbook> cuznt it's not a code name for a beta, it's the project code name.
<saif> how do I set kdm as the default manager?
<Ejlan> choose it on your login screen
<Ejlan> in options
<cuznt> i was just being a smart arse.. excuse
<saif> I mean the actual login screen itself don't want the tan one that says ubuntu, want the kde login screen.
<saif> M last setup i had to remove gdm to make it work but would like to leave it on for future use if possible
<SJr|Nbook> What is madwifi, I only see a madwifi tools package, I do not see how I'm suppose to use it
<ernestas> Guys please, help how to fix resolution changing after restart
<Ejlan> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) notfound. Please check your installation!
<Ejlan> what pack do i need
<xevix> i can't find a way to edit task manager settings, to show only windows from the current desktop
<frogonwheels> xevix:  kde4? 3.*?
<xevix> 4
<xevix> in 3 it's in the kcontrol
<xevix> but i read that in 4 it's in task manager settings
<frogonwheels> if you can right-click on the correct bit of it.. (easier if you have only a couple of tasks).. it's in the options for the widget
<xevix> problem: can't seem to access task manager settings anywhere
<xevix> i have 4 tasks, and i have no idea where to right click =p
<frogonwheels> on the background of the task-manager
<frogonwheels> You should see   "Task Manager Settings"
<xevix> anywhere i put my mouse on where tasks are, anywhere in that area
<xevix> it automatically lights up the task
<xevix> there seems to be no room for anything else
<frogonwheels> xevix: then don't click near a task.
<xevix> ahhhh, i found space in between tasks
<frogonwheels> try on the top.. or almost the top.
<frogonwheels> :)
<xevix> i tried the top, that was no good, but this'll do
<xevix> man...... bad usability =p
<xevix> thanks frogonwheels
<frogonwheels> np.
<frogonwheels> yeah.. there are a few things about that task manager that aren't great.
<frogonwheels> .. like if you have 20 tasks
<frogonwheels> I think there's a better one lying about - but maybe not quite ready for release.
<xevix> i heard a new one for 4.2, yeah
<walgomesfi> Hi
<syke> I just updated my kubuntu to the latest 4.2 packages, and just got a plasma crash when resuming my laptop from standby: http://www.pastebin.ca/1290455
<SJr|Nbook> I have been playing with Kubuntu on my new Netbook, and it's become clear to me that KDE hogs too much realstate on the screen, and too many of it's dialogs are too wide for it. What is are some other managers to try?
<sparr> for a netbook i would probably use openbox
<sparr> you realize that kde is not the same thing as kwin, right?
<SJr|Nbook> No I don't
<SJr|Nbook> I'm not talking just about the task bar, but all the settings screens and every dialog seems to be way too big
<sparr> the task bar is not part of kwin either
<sparr> the dialogs you are referring to are part of KDE.  changing window managers wont change that
<SJr|Nbook> Sorry maybe I meant something instead of Window Manager, I meant something whatever KDE, Gnome, Fluxbox, etc... are
<sparr> kde and gnome are desktop environments
<sparr> kwin, metacity, and fluxbox are window managers
<sparr> the window manager provides the titlebar and borders for your windows, and features like virtual desktops and shading
<sparr> the window manager MAY have an integrated taskbar, panel, or dock of some sort, about half do
<sparr> the desktop environment provides all sorts of other things, like application and device integration
<sparr> you can use pypanel for a taskbar, fluxbox for your window manager, and kde for your desktop environment
<sparr> or any other combination
<sparr> your problems seem to be with KDE
<sparr> gnome is the only other major desktop environment
<sparr> there are a few others, far less featureful or mature
<syke> maybe a different skin would 'waste' less real estate?
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmmm
<syke> try playing around with different themes
<sparr> that sort of 'skin' affects kwin, which is the same sort of change you would get by changing window managers
<SJr|Nbook> Actually I'm just a moron, when I hooked up my external monitor, I thought it was shirniking to the native resolution, but it appears it wasn't
<syke> ah
<SJr|Nbook> All the dialog boxes seem to be fine on the actual screen so maybe not
<sparr> if the dialogs are far too wide, you should look into changing the widget set and font size
<syke> or, try using the 'control panel' for your video card instead of the X settings
<syke> that was the advice I for
<sparr> if the empty space around the content of the dialogs is the problem, then a different kwin theme or window manager is the best
<saif> where in ccsm do i make emerald the default windows manager?
<saif> sy, wrong channle
<syke> the wiki page for the kde 4.2 beta says not to file kubuntu bugs
<syke> so, where should I post info on my plasma crash after laptop resume bug? http://www.pastebin.ca/1290455
<_45h_> hi all. i have Geode video chip and 800x480 screen resolution, but xorg can run only in 800x600. how to fix this?
<bazhang> _45h_, nvidia?
<wesley> opensuse released 11.1
<seba> please i need the link to the Ubuntu chanel
<_45h_> bazhang, AMD Geode
<bazhang> wesley, please discuss in #kubuntu-offtopic or #suse
<wesley> bazhang anti suse ?
<bazhang> _45h_, paste.ubuntu.com the outcome of lspci
<bazhang> wesley, its offtopic here.
<frogonwheels> wesley: offtopic
<frogonwheels> hence  kubuntu-offtopic to reduce idle chatter :)
<seba>  please i need the link to the Ubuntu chanel
<frogonwheels> seba: like #ubuntu
<bazhang> seba, /j #ubuntu
<_45h_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90426/
<seba> thanks
<bazhang> _45h_, are there hardware drivers for that? in system administration hardware drivers? this is 8.10 right?
<saif> running feisty fawn - just downloaded devede and under the titles selection there is nothing to click for propertes (to change the "title 1" to My movie...
<_45h_> yes, 810. drivers windows empty
<saif> anyone know anything about this?
<_45h_> window*
<wesley> anyone has a intel gma x3100 ?
<SJr|Nbook> Is there a way I can change my keyboard layout, so that if I hit the \ key without Function or Shift it gets ignored?
<bazhang> SJr|Nbook, why are you crossposting?
<bazhang> SJr|Nbook, it is the same group of helpers here and in #ubuntu
<SJr|Nbook> Ah sorry
<_45h_> bazhang, ping
<_45h_> X11 modules installed
<_45h_> all working nice
<bazhang> _45h_, did you install the modules?
<_45h_> i have problem only with resolution
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> _45h_, and you have tried to add the modelines to xorg.conf, or run the xrandr command?
<_45h_> yes
<bazhang> _45h_, what options did you get from xrandr
<_45h_> xrandr says that 800x600 is minimum resolution
<_45h_> and maximum also...
<bazhang> and what modelines did you add to xorg.conf
<_45h_> i got it from gtf
<_45h_> 800 480 60
<bazhang> gtf?
<_45h_> yes. its nice utility. try to start. you have it
<bazhang> you are using kde or gnome
<_45h_> gnome
<ben> can someone help me with wifi problems?
<bazhang> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<bazhang> ben what chipset
<_45h_> ben, i have extrasensoric properties
<ben> my chipset is...
<_45h_> lspci and lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> try that command above _45h_
<_45h_> this commands for terminal
<ben> whoawhoa
<ben> let me look up the chipset first
<ben> Texas Instruments ACX111
<_45h_> bazhang, nothing...
<ben> on my WPC54G v2
<ben> it's a pcmcia card
<ben> and... what the hell?
<bazhang> ben, and does ifconfig show it
<ben> no
<ben> that's weird
<ben> it was earlier
<_45h_> bazhang, this program not installed to my system
<bazhang> ben you are hotpluggin it or booting with it in
<bazhang> _45h_, what distro? ubuntu?
<ben> hotplugging
<bazhang> ben, that wont work
<ben> i followed an install guide
<bazhang> ben that could fry your computer
<ben> crap
<_45h_> bazhang, yes. 810
<ben> wait
<ben> hotpluggin?
<ben> i don't even know what that means...
<bazhang> dont hotplug those cards
<_45h_> bazhang, nothing starts from "display"
<ben> just sticking it in?
<mister-tea> before boot
<bazhang> _45h_, what is the exact command you ran
<ben> yeah, it's in while i boot
<bazhang> ben, means after boot
<mister-tea> thats hotplugging
<ben> ah
<ben> i mean it's in before i boot
<_45h_> bazhang, are saying about System -> Prefs -> Screen Resolution?
<bazhang> _45h_, no
<ben> i installed ndiswrapper
<bazhang> _45h_, gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<ben> and it connected to WEP fine
<bazhang> ben, why are you using ndis
<ben> but now it won't even show up after writing that wpa_supplicant.conf
<bazhang> ben that card has kernel level support
<ben> there's a thread on getting this specific card running
<ben> it does?
<knob> Good evening =D
<ben> it wasn't recognized before i installed it
<_45h_> bazhang, no program with this name in system
<bazhang> ben, was it ever working
<mrksbrd> whats a good backup program that will capture an entire partition image & mbr & also have the capability to do a full restore with everything i already installed
<bazhang> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ben> yes
<ubottu> Package displayconfig-gtk does not exist in intrepid
<ben> it wasn't at first
<ben> i got rid of knetwork and installed wicd
<bazhang> ben, did it ever work with wpa?
<ben> no
<ben> on windows it did
<bazhang> ben, that card does not support wpa afaik
<ben> i've been following this thread
<ben> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<wesley> going run glxgears in suse, to see if frame rates are higher
<bazhang> wesley, why are you talking about suse in here
<ben> and that blows if i can't get wpa working, cuz then it's back to windows
<bazhang> _45h_, paste.ubuntu.com the output of gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<wesley> bazhang, simple because, ubuntu seems to have a intel bug and frame rates arent higher then 100, so i wanna know if suse got this to or not
<_45h_> bazhang, NO OUTPUT
<bazhang> wesley, you know that is offtopic here. please stop
<_45h_> no program in repository
<_45h_> and in my system
<wesley> offtopic, i am talking about a #4a bug
<bazhang> _45h_, please type the command exactly as I have written it
<Walzmyn> What's the schedule for 4.2 being released in final?
<saif> Can anyone help me with ktorrent? my downloads just say 'stalled' - they're good torrents, going just fine on my windows box
<mrksbrd> Walzmyn: sometime in january I think
<saif> 7.10
<_45h_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/90436/
<Walzmyn> saif, for how long?
<_45h_> and?
<_45h_> thats all
<ben> um
<ben> anyone?
<_45h_> saif, wait for tracker update
<_45h_> just wait
<saif> Walzmyn, bout 10 minutes now
<frogonwheels> ben, you tried with the knetwork-manager ?
<bazhang> _45h_, you are ssh'ing into this computer?
<ben> yeah
<_45h_> saif, some trackers more than 60 minutes
<ben> it was terrible and didn't recognize it
<_45h_> bazhang, yes
<ben> i got rid of it and installed wicd
<frogonwheels> doesn't recognise the card?
<ben> yeah
<bazhang> _45h_, no wonder that command is not working then
<_45h_> bazhang, i know
<frogonwheels> ben, can you see it in your iwconfig ?
<Walzmyn> saif, don't know. Mine sometimes take several minutes to kick in. But I don't think they've ever taken that long.
<_45h_> saif, you can update manually
<_45h_> context menu on torrent
<bazhang> _45h_, in future you should provide context to what the problem is: I am trying to adjust the resolution to a box I am ssh'ing into, etc etc
<_45h_> bazhang, sshing is not important
<_45h_> i can run GUI programs throw ssh like local work
<bazhang> _45h_, there is no xserver on that box
<_45h_> if you have time try -X option
<_45h_> ssh -X skdjs@host
<_45h_> man ssh
<knob> Is there a program that will make flash 'movies' from jpegs... for linux?
<knob> I searched SourceForge yet didn't find anything like that.
<mister-tea> ben: maybe this will help http://blog.eksfiles.net/2007/12/30/using-the-linksys-wpc54g-v2-and-wpa-with-ubuntu-gutsy/
<ben> yeah, i can see it in iwconfig
<bazhang> ben then you need to associate the AP
<ben> um
<ben> what does that mean and how?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<bazhang> ben check that thread ^^
<ben> sweet, thanks
<ben> this reminds me
<ben> how do i change the default web browser?
<bazhang> from konqueror to firefox?
<ben> yeah
<bazhang> AP is access point (ie wifi hotspot) what app are you launching the browser from ben?
<ben> um
<ben> what app?
<bazhang> from irc?
<ben> oh
<ben> yes
<ben> is it in the irc settings?
<bazhang> which client ben ?
<ben> konversation
<bazhang> should be in settings iirc
<ben> ok, thanks
<saif> is there a way to set ubuntu to load into a user account automatically and disable the need for username/password?
<Makuseru> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<cwiedel> Hi gang, is there a way to make num lock on when my computer starts up.
<knob> cwiedel, probably in the BIOS
<ben> huh, that's weird
<ben> whenever i run gksu gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ben> gksu starts, then disappears and nothing happens
<ben> anyone know why?
<Renegade15> good evening
<Renegade15> can somebody tell me how to actually turn compiz off under KDE 4.1/Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<Renegade15> I tried turning desktop effects off in the system preferences, the checkbox is unchecked, but I still have --replace and compiz running automatically; I tried installing fusion-icon, wouldn't start. I tried installing ccsm, was empty. I tried purging compiz-core, apt says it's not installed
<Renegade15> KWin is also selected as the window manager in the session preferences
<Renegade15> but I still have ksmserver --windowmanager /usr/bin/compiz coming up on boot
<Makuseru> Is there any way to turn a .bin/.cue file into an .iso in kubuntu?
<ben> um, someone
<ben> i need some help
<ben> my wlan0 is gone in ifconfig
<ben> but is still there in iwconfig
<legodude> can you up it?
<legodude> nm
<legodude> anyone know why konq will not save my changes to settings
<legodude> never mind
<legodude> stupid computer
<leofedep> hello everyone!!
<legodude> I have a bizarre bug where my disk fills up, but I can't seem to find the space
<frogonwheels> legodude:  du -s *  is your friend
<robinr> du -ma |sort -nr|less is your best friend
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> the problem is that the machine starts acting really wonky when it happens
<legodude> and a reboot fixes it
<frogonwheels> legodude: did you look in /tmp ?
<legodude> frees up the space like it is supposed to be
<legodude> yup
<legodude> and /var/log
<frogonwheels> legodude: go to the console?
<legodude> yeah, next time I will try that
<robinr> lsof|fgrep "(deleted)"
<legodude> it is usually when I have something important to do so I don't have time to mess with it
<frogonwheels> legodude: possibly have a console logged in.. just in case there isn't enough space to log in.
<wsgordon> ok, this sucks, installed the nvidia driver now my resolution is 640x480 or something, help resetting it please ?
<robinr> maybe someone creates a files, deletes it and continues to write to it
<ben> hey, i've got a problem when trying to restart my network
<ben> using sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<legodude> ah
<Renegade15> can anybody tell me where compiz is entered in the boot sequence?
<legodude> I'll try that
<ben> i get a bunch of "no such process" and invalid arguments
<legodude> also though, it seems to be correlated with kernel problems?
<wsgordon> how do i reconfigure the screenresolution
<legodude> robinr: so, that command will return files that are open, but have been deleted?
<robinr> yes
<Renegade15> wsgordon: try system preferences -> display
<legodude> so they can be written to
<legodude> but will not show up in ls?
<ben> anyone here know anything about wifi here?
<robinr> exactly
<legodude> that sounds like the right track, thanks
<legodude> it always seems to happen really suddenly too
<wsgordon> Renegade15 tried that
<robinr> I can see now that my artsd has .xsession-errors open
<robinr> that is a file that can become really big if some program runs amok
<Renegade15> can anybody tell me where compiz is entered in the boot sequence? I can't get rid of it
<robinr> uninstall it
<Renegade15> I can't
<Renegade15> according to apt, it's not even installed
<ben> anyone at all?
<Renegade15> I could simply delete the binary, but then the boot sequence would likely complain, and, in the worst case, simply fail
<legodude> Renegade15: replace it with an empty shell script :P
<Dragnslcr> Renegade15- I remember having that problem. Let me see if I still have the file written down
<Renegade15> I am sure my desktop will look most magnificent if I run true as the window manager :P
<Dragnslcr> Renegade15- look for something like /etc/X11/Xsession.d/25enable-compiz
<JediatNight> I installed compiz but the effects are not working
<JediatNight> can anyone suggest what could be wrong?
<Renegade15> go to system preferences, the sub-thing for desktops
<Renegade15> should be top-left
<Renegade15> check if the checkbox for desktop effects is checked
<JediatNight> they are checked
<Renegade15> are you sure particular effects are activated?
<Renegade15> ooooooooooooooooooh
<Renegade15> thank you SO MUCH Dragnslcr
<legodude> anyone know of a 3d cad package?
<JediatNight> Renegade15: they are working now, I had to setup something
<Renegade15> you can try blender, but it's general purpose 3D
<legodude> yeah, but I really want cad proper
<ben> gah, guess not
<legodude> need to do some mechanical drawing
<legodude> ben: you have to be much more specific
<ben> ok
<ben> well
<ben> my wifi card won't connect to wpa
<ben> i followed a guide online about it
<ben> everything worked fine up until the end
<ben> the thing that went wrong was when i tried to restart my network using
<Renegade15> brb
<ben> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ben> then i get a bunch of invalid arguments and no such process
<legodude> I'm not totally following
<kudar> why does it say i need root privledges when i open adept?> how do i give it my credientials
<kudar> ?
<legodude> it should ask automatically
<legodude> how are you running it?
<kudar> applications-systemtools-adept
<legodude> doesn't it ask?
<kudar> how else can i open it?
<kudar> nah
<legodude> that's strange
<kudar> just says i wont be able to uninstall or install because i dont have root access
<legodude> kdesudo adept in alt+f2
<legodude> or from command line
<kudar> adept "command not found"
<legodude> what's that
<legodude> from the command line?
<kudar> both
<legodude> strange
<legodude> is it not in /usr/bin/adept?
<ben> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90489/
<legodude> ben: looks like it is trying to configure one of your interfaces and failing
<kudar> when i do an 'ls' in bin
<kudar> it doesn't let me see high enough for the a's
<ben> anything i could do about it?
<kudar> how do i just single out A's?
<legodude> kudar:  ls a*
<legodude> ls | less
<Renegade15> thank you very, very much Dragnslcr
<Renegade15> got rid of it
<legodude> ben: does that persist when you reboot?
<kudar> there is adept_manager
<kudar> legodude:  there is adept_manager and adept_installer
<kudar> and adept_updater
<legodude> kudar: are you on an older version of kubuntu?
<ben> yeah, i just rebooted
<ben> btw, I'm on Hardy
<kudar> what coomands to update to the latest?
<kudar> or find out what i have now
<legodude> kudar: I would try running sudo adept_manager
<legodude> ben: I really don't know enough to help, sorry
<kudar> legodude:  thanks
<ben> ah well, thanks anyway
<kudar>  why wouldn't linux-backports-modules-intrepid be available?
<crimsun> kudar: it is.
<kudar> its not on my adept list
<kudar> and i cant get it from command line eeither
<kudar> crimsun: how should go about getting it?
<legodude> have you updated?
<kudar> apt update?.
<legodude> apt-get update
<legodude> after you enable a new repo
<kudar> oh, i haven't enabled new repo
<kudar> what is intrep repo?
<legodude> gots to enable backports
<kudar> eh, im nub
<crimsun> it's not in backports
<legodude> no?
<crimsun> linux-backports-modules-intrepid | 2.6.27.9.13 | intrepid-updates | amd64, i386
<crimsun> linux-backports-modules-intrepid | 2.6.27.11.14 | intrepid-proposed | amd64, i386
<legodude> ah
<legodude> there it is
<szrhawaii> my knetwork manager isnt doing a static ip rather its doing a manual is there a file i need to make knetwork have the static ip for my ethernet available
<xibo> Na Noo Na Noo
<KrAmMeR> so by accient, i did this to my toolbar:
<KrAmMeR> right click on panel -> remove from panel -> applet -> all
<KrAmMeR> of course it removed everything except for my program links in the bar
<legodude> re-add them?
<KrAmMeR> i dont even have my window space or current apps running
<legodude> or reformat reinstall
<legodude> one of those two :P
<KrAmMeR> yeah i can re-add some of them
<KrAmMeR> but i can't seem to find/re-add the ones for your workspace, or current apps running
<lninjox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVoz59-WUp0&feature=channel
<KrAmMeR> and also minimized windows dissapear (yes they disappear normally, but they are gone from the taskbar too)
<legodude> KrAmMeR: pager
<legodude> is one
<legodude> task manager
<legodude> is the other
<legodude> those two are all you need?
<KrAmMeR> ah
<KrAmMeR> yes
<KrAmMeR> thak you
<legodude> I had the exact same problem a short while ago
<KrAmMeR> i was like nooooooooo
<KrAmMeR> oh wait
<KrAmMeR> where is the one that put the icons the taskbar, of the app still running
<KrAmMeR> lets say if you close the window out
<KrAmMeR> but its still running
<KrAmMeR> got it
<KrAmMeR> system tray
<liz_> hello all, I'm having trouble with kubuntu hardy, I don't have sound and when checking for the sound driver konsole states "snd_ not found" Any suggestions??
<lninjox> no sound been there good luck
<lninjox> first try installing als
<lninjox> alsa
<crimsun> lninjox: you don't need to (re)install alsa; kubuntu includes it by default
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> liz_: ^
<lninjox> means sound card missing
<liz_> right alsa is already on here
<lninjox> maybe thats why my sound works now went a year with no sound
<lninjox> theres lots of troubleshooting tutorials
<liz_> wanted to see if installing intel8x0 would help recognize it
<lninjox> ubuntuforums.org
<liz_> sound was working fine with dapper
<crimsun> liz_: we've put together a debugging script. Please download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, save it to your Desktop, and execute it from a Konsole with: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<lninjox> wish they had that a year ago
<frogonwheels> liz_:  I'm finally up and going with surround sound with the latest release, without issues.
<lninjox> kubuntu rocks!
<liz_> cool will certainly try that :)
<frogonwheels> liz_: certainly make sure the correct drivers are loaded will help
<liz_> will be back to tell all the outcome lol
<crimsun> liz_: it generates a URL, really. just tell us the URL.
<frogonwheels> liz_: put the module in /etc/modules if you have to force the issue
<lninjox> question
<lninjox> how can i create a database in mysql from the command line is that possible?
<werdnum> of course
<lninjox> what are the best programming enviroments on the linux platform besides eclipse and quanta
<liz_> frogonwheels: was trying to put the module with "sudo modprobe snd-" but it fails saying snd not found :-/... now trying the debugging script
<werdnum> lninjox: a text editor.
<lninjox> right
<lninjox> nothing like visual studio??
<werdnum> ew, visual studio is far too heavy for me, but look at KDevelop.
<lninjox> thanks
<beachsurfin> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<beachsurfin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lninjox> how can an average joe contribute to kubuntu
<crimsun> lninjox: helping via irc, writing documentation, triaging bugs, packaging/maintaining software, ...
<lninjox> how do i get in contact with someone to contribute to an assignment
<crimsun> lninjox: what do you mean by "assignment"?
<liz_> crimsun: now states that my info is at: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=98dfb972f3b8706e3e3c1a7d009fe410f155b160
<lninjox> like writing documentation is something i could do on forums?
<crimsun> lninjox: well, actually you'll want to see the #ubuntu-doc irc channel
<crimsun> liz_: sec
<kudar> crimsun: what repository do i need to enable for intrepid?
<liz_> crimsun: no prob
<lninjox> thanks again
<frogonwheels> liz_:  that's a cousin to what I have.
<frogonwheels> liz_: looks like it is all loaded..
<crimsun> liz_: and you're just using the normal line/speaker-out jack, correct?
<liz_> frogonwheels: that's a good thing then, and bad because it isn't working lol
<frogonwheels> liz_:  run the mixer.. enable a few more channels
<frogonwheels> Settings/Configure Channels
<liz_> crimsun: I think so
<frogonwheels> make sure it isn't muted
<liz_> frogonwheels: it isn't muted I triple checked
<crimsun> liz_: ok, so i'll walk you through setting a few mixer elements
<liz_> crimsun: i'm on a laptop, integrated speakers, sorry
<crimsun> liz_: no problem. first thing to type in your Konsole: amixer -c0 set 'IEC958' mute
<liz_> k done
<crimsun> liz_: after that, please type this: speaker-test -Dplughw:0 -c2
<crimsun> please tell us if that test is audible (it should alternate between your left and right speakers)
<liz_> I hear nothing
<crimsun> liz_: ok, and now, i presume you're not testing headphones but the internal speakers on the laptop, correct?
<liz_> correct
<nixternal> man, I just typed that speaker-test line and it scared the crap out of me!!!!
<liz_> nixternal: lol
<crimsun> liz_: ok, now type in a Konsole: amixer -c0 set 'Line Jack Sense' unmute
<liz_> crimsun: it doesn't stop testing?
<crimsun> liz_: no, it loops indefinitely. you'll need to send it the interrupt, term, or kill signal.
<crimsun> (ctrl+c is pretty standard)
<liz_> crimsun: thanks, and command done
<crimsun> liz_: please reattempt the speaker-test command
<liz_> crimsun: nada :(
<lninjox> i wish i had your help a year ago didnt know about these commands
<crimsun> liz_: ok, now we'll revert the previous setting. Type: amixer -c0 set 'Line Jack Sense' mute && amixer -c0 set 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute
<crimsun> liz_: (after that, please reattempt the speaker-test command)
<lninjox> hope you get it working good nite all
<liz_> crimsun: still nothing
<crimsun> liz_: ok, try: amixer -c0 set 'External Amplifier' mute
<liz_> ok
<crimsun> liz_: (and reattempt the speaker-test)
<Masterspry> hello... i want to Remove the beta of KDE 4.2 how can i do that?
<dr_willis> How did you install it?
<liz_> I hear sound!
<crimsun> liz_: awesome.
<Masterspry> um...well i went to the site and got the deb thing and sudo and so on.
<crimsun> i love it when nine year-old bugs come back to bite one in the arse
<liz_> crimsun: so it worked!!! alright!
<Masterspry> well actually no a upgrade happen.
<liz_> so now sound should play right, I'ma test it
<Masterspry> also i having problems with sound as well?
<Masterspry> like i wanna play some music but no sound,
<dr_willis> If you used the package manager/debs to install it. You could use the package manager to remove it..  Hopefully it wont remove anything you wanted to keep. BUt you could always reainstall those parts.
<dr_willis> What do you want to use Instead of KDE?
<liz_> crimsun: Thanks a million!!! :)
<crimsun> liz_: yw
<Masterspry> i just want the stable one back that's all.
<dr_willis> clarify 'stable one' You mean 4.2? or 3.5?
<Masterspry> yes 4.1
<Masterspry> not 4.2 is beta,
<ltmon> hey all. in kde 4.2 beta, does anyone know in which package the Weather plasmoid data engine resides? Neither of the weather plasmoids (LCD Weather and the normal one) can find a data engine for weather.
<kudar_> how to enable third party sources
<dr_willis> which ones kudar_
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ltmon> Masterspry: Downgrading with apt-get is never particularly straightforward, especially when you need to do the entire desktop.
<kudar_> i dont know, im upgrading from hardy to intrep
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kudar_> and it says i have third party sources disabled
<dr_willis> They should be disabled for upgradeing..
<kudar_> oh, ok
<kudar_> good
<dr_willis> then you reenable them after upgrading
<dr_willis>  third party sources   can goof up upgrades
<kudar_> rgr
<surgy> hello
<surgy> so i hosed my buntu install again
<surgy> 8.04 is still the lattest and greatest right?
<surgy> or is 8.10 the lattest stable release?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i got some themes from kde-looks ... but i think they need to be compiled... where can i get drag drop install themes for kde ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<surgy> anyone answer my question?
<xethx> Can anyone recomend a good video conversion program for converting MKV to AVI?
<frogonwheels> will transcode (cli) do it?
<acetoline> hi guys, I installed compiz-kde and adept reports no problems, but it reverts to the default KDE.
<acetoline> I checked the debug output and it says the GLX extension is missing
<acetoline> but nvidia-glx is installed.
<acetoline> what's the problem?
<acetoline> my graphics card is based on an nvidia GeForce FX 5200 chip
<acetoline> it might also be worth mentioning that opengl seems really slow.
<xethx> Can anyone recomend a good video conversion program for converting MKV to AVI?
<acetoline> I'm pretty much a n00b, I'd appreciate help.
<bazhang> xethx, what size mkv you talking about
<xethx> 380 meg roughly
<bazhang> xethx, you care about the resulting size being bigger?
<xethx> not at all
<bazhang> ffmpeg then xethx
<xethx> thanks, is it simple to use?
<bazhang> well it is cli, so simple is  a relative term; ffmpeg convert mkv avi (3rd result, the ubuntuforums one)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627455
<xethx> thanks
<bazhang> acetoline, which driver are you using (from hardware drivers)
<acetoline> bazhang, how can I tell?
<bazhang> acetoline, this is version 8.10?
<acetoline> 8.04
<Mamarok> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> should be in 'restricted drivers' then system administration acetoline
<acetoline> ok, after I find that out what should I do?
<butchmad> i just want to ask.. Is Kubuntu better than Ubuntu?
<butchmad> What is the difference?
<bazhang> butchmad, just different, one uses gnome and one uses kde
<xethx> [Rumbel]_Soul_Eater_-_15_[H264][Uncut][153A0DB1].mkv: memory allocation error occured
<mefisto__> what can I use to create a multipage pdf from multiple png images?
<butchmad> bazhang, which gui is the most stable? or are they both equal, just a different look.
<butchmad> mefisto, Scribus
<bazhang> butchmad, you should check the screenshots and decide for yourself, both system are stable as long as the user is careful about keeping to the repos, not installing a lot of 3rd party stuff etc
<butchmad> bazhang, thanks for your advice.
<adrian> buenas
<bazhang> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php butchmad lots of screenshots <----
<acetoline> bazhang, still with me? :p
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> in kde openoffice shows only text in the toolbars
<silv3r_m00n> no icons
<butchmad> bazhang, indeed. thanks
<silv3r_m00n> how can i fix this ?
<xethx> The file im attempting to convert has embedded subtitles, could this be the reason it will not convert properly?
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, koffice?
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: what abt openoffice ?
<szrhawaii> can anyone help me figure out somethings with the manual ip configuration whats the gateway and how do i fid that and also what is dns addresses
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, you say kde openoffice?
<silv3r_m00n> i mean openoffice.org
<silv3r_m00n> in KDE desktop the toolbars show only text
<silv3r_m00n> no icons
<sparr> There does not seem to be a way to disable a single automatically detected mode (resolution + refresh rate) by way of xorg.conf.  Is there some way to remove an incorrectly detected mode later, manually perhaps?
<silv3r_m00n> bazhang: ok i fixed that by installing openoffice-org-styles..
<bazhang> silv3r_m00n, nicely done
<surgy> whats the lattest vesion of kubuntu?
<surgy> 8.04 ?
<surgy> ! kubuntu version
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu version
<Daisuke_Ido> !intrepid | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<surgy> and i can mount that via acetone and install it without a cd right?
<Daisuke_Ido> just download the alternate cd and use it as a repo to upgrade.
<surgy> no no
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't do a clean install unless you burn a cd.
<surgy> i want a fresh install
<surgy> oh ok
<surgy> thnx
<turuburu> hi guys
<turuburu> any way to synchronize kontact with windows mobile 6?
<ubuntu_> oh god i am not good with computers how did this get here?
<fale> Sono occorsi degli errori processando: |||| /var/cache/apt/archives/kmouth_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<fale> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) |||| fale@debian:~/Scrivania$ ||||... someone knows why?
<kubuntwo> fale: try sudo apt-get install -f
<kubuntwo> fale: if it doesnt work try to remove the packet by hand using dpkg --remove kmouth then again sudo apt-get install -f
<fale> ok, thx kubuntwo :)
<kubuntwo> fale: welcome. ;)
<fale> kubuntwo: it says it can not remove kmounth because kdeaccessibility depends from it :(
<kubuntwo> fale: so remove kdeaccessibility first. but attention. i dont know this packet. keep your eyes and watch which packages will be automaticly removed if you uninstall it :)
<kubuntwo> fale: i had problems like this too. so i had to remove the "failed packets" and each dependency  by hand until the problem was resolved
<fale> kubuntwo: same error as before: I reinstalled kmouth but the first error is still there
<kubuntwo> fale: hmm strange. maybe the packet have an error. you can try to check the bugtracker. maybe its a known bug in the packet? i cant imagine thats your setup which produces an error while installing
<fale>  tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/icons/mono/scalable/apps/kmouth.svgz', che si trova anche nel pacchetto kde-icons-mono
<kubuntwo> can you translate it? :)
<fale> kubuntwo: it says that is trying to rewrite that file that is owned by kde-icon-mono
<frogonwheels> fale: oh fun
<frogonwheels> fale: this is a whole barrel of laughs. NOT.
<kubuntwo> fale: oh. if this causes the error try a cheat :) go and rename the file which is the problem. try to reinstall :)
<frogonwheels> nah.. won't work.
<frogonwheels> and there'll be a whole bunch of them.
<kubuntwo> true
<frogonwheels> fale: you either need to add a redirect for each icon that misbehaves..
<frogonwheels> fale: or try removing kde-icon-mono
<frogonwheels> it might be just an upgrade path thing.
<frogonwheels> I've encountered this kinda thing before .. with icons too.
<frogonwheels> it's a pain but not insurmountable.
<frogonwheels> fale:  the program to 'divert' is dpkg-divert
<fale> frogonwheels: mmm.. I'll try with it
<frogonwheels> fale: good luck.  on the dpkg-divert path you might have to write a script :(  ..   for in /usr/share/icon.../*.svgz ; do ; dpkg-divert ....
<fale> that's sad
<frogonwheels> try uninstalling the icons first
<frogonwheels> .. or perhaps upgrading them?
<frogonwheels> there will have been a decision somewhere to move the icons around..
<fale> I found a better way :)
<fale> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kmouth_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<holycow> yey for project neon
<holycow> 4.2 is so nice
<holycow> a bit buggy at this stage but to be expected
<frogonwheels> phew fale
<holycow> does anyone here know how to get kopete from project neon kde nightlies to recognize the qce-tls plugin?
<holycow> i've installed it from the repos but i think the problem is that it's not symlinked to the new install location for this kde testing environment
<snarkster> ive got some strange things going on.. when i start a wine game kwin crashes and continues to crash. the games still works just require some alt-tabing to get back to it.
<guiterb> somebody here?
<snarkster> no just us night owls
<guiterb> what' the time?
<snarkster> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<snarkster> 0145
<snarkster> what difference does it make tho? time is realtive.
<alexm> Всем привет. Рускоязычные есть?
<Salze_> How can I solve these blocks? http://pastebin.ca/1291359
<turuburu> any way to synchronize kontact with windows mobile 6?
<lupine_85> Halp, plasma keeps dying on me
<lupine_85> most inconvenient :p
<lupine_85> a-ha, go tit
<lupine_85> got it*
<lupine_85> don't trust ruby-cpufreq
<sg> hello
<sg> can some one help me with a small issue with KMail
<sg> No one to help me on Kmail
 * lupine_85 hides from kmail
<heinkel_111> sg what the problem is?
<heinkel_111> if uou don't present your problem you can't expect much help
<d_mitry> apt-get tells me that make is one of the packages that was automatically installed and is no longer required. should i be convinced? also, i want to remove all packages associated with printing. apt-get says that kubuntu-desktop is one of those that has to be removed. should i continue?
<bazhang> d_mitry, that is just a meta-package; you can reinstall when you are ready to upgrade to the next version--it is perfectly safe to remove
<bazhang> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<d_mitry> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<d_mitry> safe to remove? http://paste.ubuntu.com/90708/plain/
<manu__> one question please, i've installed ubuntu 8.04 cause I want kde 3, if I update to 8.10 KDE will be updated to 4?
<jackd> manu__: yes i think so.
<d_mitry> it will be indeed.
<manu__> ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: if you grab the source of kde3.5 you can compile it and you will have kde3.5 with intrepid
<ActionParsnip> manu__: read above
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: sorry wrong targe
<manu__> it's not necessary, it's ok thx, the only problem I have with hardy is the brightness
<manu__> thx for the info guys
<manu__> see u
<kudar> ActionParsnip, kudar@ubuntu-trevor:~$ sudo adept
<kudar> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kudar" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kudar> Error: "/tmp/kde-kudar" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kudar> ?
<ActionParsnip> kudar: what are you trying to achieve?
<kudar> open adept
<kudar> i just upgraded to intrepid
<ActionParsnip> kudar: oic
<kudar> kubuntu 810
<ActionParsnip> try: sudo chown yourusernamehere /tmp/kde-kudar
<kudar> also noticted that i cant connect to my wpa wireless anymore
<kudar> since the upgrade
<kudar> open wireless from neighbors works fine
<ActionParsnip> kudar: you may need to reinstall the wpa supplicant and reinstall wifi drivers for your new kernel
<ActionParsnip> oh
<ActionParsnip> yeah then you'll need to reinstall wpa supplicant
<ActionParsnip> and check its config
<ActionParsnip> kudar: have youo tried renaming the file thats in error?
<kudar> ActionParsnip, what file are you spe aking of?
<ActionParsnip> /tmp/kde-kudar as well as /var/tmp/kdecache-kudar
<kudar> no
<ActionParsnip> try renaming it using sudo mv then retry, if it is no good, rename back
<kudar> ActionParsnip, what third party sources should i add now that ive upgraded?
<ActionParsnip> kudar: depends on your system use
<kudar> im just in learning mode
<ActionParsnip> kudar: i take it the rename was good?
<OxDeadC0de> fyi the ruby cpufreq plasmoid has been updated.. new interface, looks better, works better.. still has a bug when in the taskbar but still useable.. (I can't find the right thing to resize...). Right click on desktop, add widgets, install new widgets, download from internet, Cpu Freq Selector Ruby.. Comments welcome, even "You suck!"
<kudar> im unsure how to perform the rename you speak of
<ActionParsnip> kudar: well i'm guessing now you have upgraded its all ok with adept?
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: i couldnt comment as i use fluxbox so I'll comment with "widgets clutter the desktop"
<kudar> '
<kudar> 'could not obtain a write lock on the cache'
<kudar> adept opens in read-only mode
<kudar> when i sudo adept
<ActionParsnip> kudar: kdesudo adept
<OxDeadC0de> actionparsnip this one doesn't :P, just a button with text in it that's updated 2x a second.. when you press it it unhides a window with some tabs and scrollable list box's inside the tabs, with governors in one tabs list, and frequencies in the other tabs.. click 1 to activate.. the button is updated with the current cpu frequency
<kudar> same thing
<ActionParsnip> kudar: if you know the name of what you wish to install: sudo apt-get install <app name>
<OxDeadC0de> and is 100x29 (I'm guessing pixels)
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: i like zero icons
<d_mitry> [art
<d_mitry> oops.
<Reptile> I have suddenly missing fonts in certain applications like Kopete, Kaffeine etc.
<ActionParsnip> !font | Reptile
<ubottu> Reptile: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Reptile> Not all fonts are missing but mainly menu fonts
<ActionParsnip> Reptile: if you install them it may add one thats missing
<Reptile> I have these fonts installed
<Reptile> When I click on a menu item it first shows text but then it dissappears
<Reptile> I same font settings on my laptop there it works fine
<Reptile> ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> ??
<levidos> 3
<ActionParsnip> Reptile: try reinstalling them, it may help
<Reptile> I did
<ActionParsnip> Reptile: try making sure the apps are pointing to the fonts folder
<Reptile> How do I do that
<ActionParsnip> Reptile: check the config of the app, see if theres a setting
<hellsing> question  not about linux : what will you put in a mail in response to a job career?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | hellsing
<ubottu> hellsing: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hellsing> oh thx :)
<Salze> How can I solve these blocks? http://pastebin.ca/1291359
<dr_willis> vague question  anyway hellsing
<ActionParsnip> Salze: if you cd /var/cache/apt/archives then run sudo dpkg -i but with some force options they will install. I'm guessing the errors are regarding files that cant be overwritten as they are already installed as part of another package
<Salze> Yes, that's the reason...and the solution I already did with beta 1. Back then I thought that would not be a normal situation. :-D
<Salze> Thank you.
<Andrew``> hey all.. am using Kubuntu 8.10 and amarok... I want to upgrade to 2.0 and followed the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0 but it wont upgrade.. can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> !neon | Andrew'
<ubottu> Andrew': The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<apachelogger> ActionParsnip: wth?
<ActionParsnip> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> ActionParsnip: neon is providing trunk builds and hardly (read: not at all) recommendable to regular users
<apachelogger> Andrew``: what happens when you run sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4 on a console?
<ActionParsnip> apachelogger: well Andrew`` is installing it and thats the support channel for it
<apachelogger> Andrew``: `sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4` is the command, just to be clear
<ActionParsnip> apachelogger: plus if more people use it, more errors / bugs get logged
<apachelogger> ActionParsnip: Andrew is installing Amarok 2.0
<apachelogger> ActionParsnip: no, Amarok doesn't have a call-home-"feature" so there is not any logging going on
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: http://amarok.kde.org/de/node/485
<ActionParsnip> apachelogger: cthen surely releasing it is pointless as it wont be supported?
<apachelogger> righto
<Andrew``> apachelogger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/90758/    shoudl I continue?
<apachelogger> ActionParsnip: and know we take a look at the URLs ubottu spit out earlier and then we wonder if it really makes sense to argue with me about the particular use case of noen
<apachelogger> Andrew``: yes
<Andrew``> wow thanks apachelogger  :)
<saleem> Hi
<saleem> Wha's up
<saleem> i got a problem
<solenskiner> hey
<solenskiner> yeah me too
<saleem> Any body can help me
<solenskiner> im having some trouble installing katapult, is it not in repositorys?
<saleem> My taks manager in kde
<saleem> Is diapeared
<solenskiner> and, trying to install it from source, i get the error configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<apachelogger> Andrew``: you're welcome, have fun :)
<ActionParsnip> apachelogger: some people like to use bleeding edge nightly builds
<solenskiner> saleem, wish i could help.. but im new to kde4
<saleem> Ty dude
<ActionParsnip> saleem: do you mean plasma is gone, or that when you minimmise apps it vanishes?
<saleem> Yeah
<saleem> when i minimize the apps
<saleem> they disapear
<apachelogger> solenskiner: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> saleem: right click on plasma and add a widget
<saleem> Ok
<saleem> What kinda wiget
<ActionParsnip> saleem: you need to add the task lister or program lister or something like that
<saleem> Aha
<saleem> Wait
<umarzuki> join #kde
<ActionParsnip> saleem: it may be program lister
<ActionParsnip> saleem: its one of those
<saleem> Well
<apachelogger> *cough* task manager *cough*
<apachelogger> :P
<saleem> Nice
<saleem> solved
<saleem> ty
<ActionParsnip> bam
<ActionParsnip> np man
<ActionParsnip> i dont use kwin so im no use there
<ActionParsnip> thanks for the input apachelogger
<_2> what is the cause of this error, starting epiphany ** (epiphany:5012): WARNING **: Unable to connect to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<solenskiner> anyone willing/cunning to help me with my gcc error?
<ActionParsnip> _2: sudo apt-get install dbus-1-utils
<_2> ActionParsnip already installed
<ActionParsnip> _2: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dbus-1-utils
<ActionParsnip> _2: just to try
<ActionParsnip> _2: http://www.mail-archive.com/epiphany-list@gnome.org/msg00986.html
<_2> same error after reinstall
<saleem> #ubuntu
<saleem> Lol
<_2> btw dbus is running
<solenskiner> apachelogger, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> _2: try restarting it
<_2> already did, no change
<_2> oh wait,  i think i may see something in that post.   " Ahh, right, the session bus is started when you log in to X, not via the  'dbus' init script, so you will need to log out and login."   i don't login so that may be an issue
<ActionParsnip> sounds likely
<_2> how can one start dbus manually ?
<ActionParsnip> not sure, check /etc/init.d maybe
<_2> according to what you posted ^ that only starts the daemon  which is running,  but i need the "session bus"  to start now...
<gentlyninja> how can i show the content of the desktop folder on the desktop?
<dr_willis> Theres a  'show directory' plasmid widget for that gentlyninja  - point it to /home/username/Desktop
<solenskiner> where can i find a .deb for katapult?
<ActionParsnip> solenskiner: its been deprecated in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> solenskiner: you could compile it ten create a deb from the result
<solenskiner> ActionParsnip: why? yeah that was my 2nd plan
<solenskiner> ActionParsnip: checkinstall still the per performance simplest way?
<ActionParsnip> solenskiner: krunner superceeds it
<solenskiner> ActionParsnip: ok.. ill look in to that
<_2> # /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session
<_2> that works i can make a warper for epiphany   with this line   /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session epiphany.real
<ActionParsnip> nice
<ActionParsnip> looks decent :)
<_2> thanks for that post,   i had looked at several things but nothing had clicked that the daemon was seperate from the actual session bus
<yellow> tag
<_2> well that solved the only known issue on the entire box...   what will i do now o.O
<ActionParsnip> _2: i'm like that too bro
<ActionParsnip> _2: sucks
<_2> pfft i'll go visit the real world, it has plenty of problems.
<_2> :)
<_2> gooday   and thanks for the fish.
<ActionParsnip> np man
<kudar> what is package name for wpa-supplicant?
<ActionParsnip> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (intrepid), package size 302 kB, installed size 788 kB
<RobertLaptop> Network Manager isn't auto connecting under 8.10 like it did on 8.4 were do I find the settings to fix that?
<amerigo> hello... kubuntu boot in text style... how can I resume GUI
<Raidenovich> amerigo, try sudo startx
<amerigo> azz... i've tried all combination, but no startx
<amerigo> :-)
<Raidenovich> does it work?
<ActionParsnip> Raidenovich: not advisable
<ActionParsnip> Raidenovich: running x server as sudo is not very good in a security sense
<Raidenovich> aw :S
<stdin> RobertLaptop: make sure to click the "Autoconnect" button when you connect
<RobertLaptop> stdin I have.  I wired up a wired connection because the new laptop wireless seemed unstable and still seeing issues with my connections.
<amerigo> INFACT IT WON'T WORK
<amerigo> sorry uppercase
<stdin> RobertLaptop: so it's not connecting to a wired connection?
<amerigo> now screen got some errore
<RobertLaptop> stdin yea.  If under knetwork manager I manually pull up the connection it does but not without me doing something
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: i've try to add a secondary screen...
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: but it didn't works, and dimension of font and immage was bigger
<RobertLaptop> stdin I am begining to think it is something with this laptop.  The nic has power management issues so that might be way.
<stdin> RobertLaptop: wired connections should automatically come up on boot (if they use DHCP), I don't think network manager does anything special with them
<RobertLaptop> Stdin my main laptop is out for repairs so I pick up a cheap laptop from walmart to until I get my main one back.
<zorael> When compiling something from source to build .deb packages, what file(s) do I edit to increment the version string? Like, "1:7.4~5ubuntu3".
<amerigo> now screen is in text style
<stdin> zorael: debian/changelog
<amerigo> hello... kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop boot in text style... how can I resume GUI ... i've try to add a secondary screen but it didn't works ... now screen got some error and it is in text style ....  doing startX it won't work
<zorael> stdin: Awesome, thanks, will give that a go
<Raidenovich> amerigo did you change /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Raidenovich> to add the secondary screen
<amerigo> Raidenovich: no i've do it from system configuration panel
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<umarzuki> !ms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms
<umarzuki> hehe
<umarzuki> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 Beta 1 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 | Support in #kubuntu
<amerigo> anybody ca help me with video trouble?
<amerigo> hello... kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop boot in text style... how can I resume GUI ... i've try to add a secondary screen but it didn't works ... now screen got some error and it is in text style ....  doing startX it won't work
<SlimeyPete> check the xorg logs in /var/log for error
<amerigo> now i've copied xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf ... because graphical mode won't start
<SlimeyPete> *errors
<amerigo> now i am in graphical mode
<amerigo> but screen is little
<amerigo> i've a laptop with back border around
<amerigo> black border sorry
<amerigo> SlimeyPete: still right to check /var/log errors?
<prem> HI All
<prem> downloaded kubuntu 9.04 I created a Live USB disk, and installed on a machine capable of booting from USB, now I would like to install on a system without usbboot, unfortunately I deleted the cd image, is there a way I recreate the cd image from USB?
<kamerigo> ! graphic card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic card
<kamerigo> ! graphic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic
<kamerigo> umm
<kamerigo> ! video driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video driver
<kamerigo> ! driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<kamerigo> ! video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<kamerigo> help me!!! .... my laptop video now is bordered with a black stripe ... and at centre kubuntu desktop like it work perfectly
<ibrar> Any body knows how I can have resulation more than 1024X768 on my lenovo T60?
<vorakl> hi all
<vorakl> how to create fluxbox in kde ?
<vorakl> i just trying to click fluxbox but no result
<vorakl> help me plizzz
<k-unker> hello
<Guest17564> hi
<karlheinz> How to mount an existing partition from windows with an entry in the fstab. Or which option is missing here.
<karlheinz>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/90844/
<karlheinz> It should be mounted automatically at boot up
<karlheinz> Well does anyone know anything about this?
<karlheinz> Could write mount -a in the autostart of kde, but i don't think thats the best solution
<ibrar>  Any body knows how I can have resulation more than 1024X768 on my lenovo T60???
<trappist> karlheinz: check dmesg for info about why it's not mounted at bootup
<trappist> ibrar: that's an intel video card, right?
<ibrar> yes
<trappist> I did it before... trying to remember how.  it was tricky.
<karlheinz> what could i grep for?
<ibrar> It will be great if you tell me
<trappist> karlheinz: maybe grep -i ntfs, or the device name
<karlheinz> there is no result
<trappist> ibrar: it's been a while, and it was on an older ubuntu release.  I'm pretty sure I had to upgrade my intel video drivers, which should be in intrepid by now
<ibrar> trappis: :( so what step should i do ?
<ibrar> trappist :( so what step should i do ?
<ibrar> trappist: how much big resultion you achived?
<trappist> ibrar: I'm afraid I don't remember any of that.  I only spoke up because I know it can be done, and I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the drivers
<Guest20614> is there any application to run application using shortcuts?? as example ctrl+alt+I -> open firefox
<Guest20614> I am using kde 8.10 and the kmenu shortcuts are not working so far I know..
<eduardo__> #sex
<tdn> How do I rip a DVD in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info ogmrip
<ubottu> ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.12.2-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 200 kB, installed size 952 kB
<bazhang> tdn please dont crosspost in future
<RobertMLaptop> question how to you remove the suspend to disk op[tions in 8.10?
<RobertMLaptop> kde 4.1 just isn't as easy to use as 3.5
<kudar> ifyou have kubuntu with gnome installed too. how do you switch betweeen the two?
<stdin> kudar: from the login screen choose either "KDE" or "Gnome" from the menu
<RobertMLaptop> stdin is there a way to remove some of the shutdown options?
<RobertMLaptop> specifically the suspend to XXX options.  My nic doesn't support power management right so I don't want to by mistake use them?
<stdin> RobertMLaptop: not sure, maybe the option "Offer shutdown options" from System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session Manager
<stdin> I haven't tried to see what that does, but looks promising
<RobertMLaptop> I will try it.  I will be happy when I can get this box usable
<RobertMLaptop> Also is there anyway to increase the size of the taskbar?
<stdin> RobertMLaptop: click the cashew
 * tackat_ likes peanuts better than cashews
<sourcemaker> which IDE are you using for web development? (Netbeans, KDevelop, Quanta,...)?
<Serjo> hello, have anybody broadom wifi card?
<RobertMLaptop> It doesn't let me resize I will retry to be safe just in case.  Oh that is weird.  You don't resize the main line you resize the overlay on top.  KDE 4.x has so many weird issue with it.
<stdin> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Serjo> it works, it even gives me lis of networks (#iwlist scan), but how can i connetct withown network manager (I've kubuntu 8.10)
<stdin> click the knetworkmanager icon, choose New Connection and the interface, follow the guide
<Serjo> no, i am interesting how can i do it in console
<stdin> Serjo: you use iwconfig
<marko> Ubuntu not identify my audio driver
<marko> How can i fix it
<marko> Solutions?
<koudelka_> hi, how can i make kde not lock the screen when the computer is idle?
<slow-motion> hi
<usuario> i need some help with headphone issues'
<Adola> Pretty noob question - what does that red switch next to where the power plugin place is on the back of my computer.
<usuario> im new on ubuntu linux
<usuario> isnt it
<usuario> theres no box for headphonee
<Tm_T> Adola: which says 230 or 115 ?
<Adola> Yes sir
<Tm_T> Adola: that's voltage selector
<Adola> It's on 115.
<dr_willis> Dont mess with it. >:)  Unless you change countries.. heh
<Adola> If I set it up...My hardware gets more voltage.  Right?  Therefore.  Run faster?
<HappySmileMan> 115 for America, 230 for Europe I think
<HappySmileMan> Due to difference in power supply
<dr_willis> The point of a Power SUPPLY is to give the pc the power it needs
<usuario> someone can help me with this?
<HappySmileMan> Never change it
<Tm_T> Adola: no, i MUST be what your electric system uses
<dr_willis> it takes in  whatever you country has.. and gives the pc the 5v 12v or whatever needed
<Adola> Ok!
<Adola> Thanks!
<dr_willis> if you chanbve it to 230 - i imagine it wont run at all.
<HappySmileMan> usuario: What do you mean there's no box for headphones?
<Tm_T> setting it to wrong voltage may make your hardware a pile of smoke
<Tm_T> or anything else fancy
<nicholas_> hello where do I get kde 4.2 beta
<Adola> Also, I JUST now..Like, this VERY minute just got an OLD laptop (It used to have Win XP.  But, I can't tell you the stats.  As, I JUST got it)  What's the BEST buntu for it?  I LOVE Kubuntu.  But, I've heard Xubuntu is fro crappy machines
<usuario> smilleman, theres no options in Kmix to turn on or off headphones ~
<tacosarecool> Some people like xfce cause it xfce
<HappySmileMan> Oh, not entirely sure then, sorry
<HappySmileMan> tacosarecool: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 for 4.2 Beta 2
<HappySmileMan> Instructions there I thinl
<usuario> how i fix this?
<genii> tacosarecool: I think 4.2 is in the channel /topic
<Adola> ~Cough~
<matt_d> is there a way to install kubuntu without a cd?
<matt_d> in a partition btw
<tacosarecool> Ok downloading
<tacosarecool> Yes matt
<tacosarecool> Wubi
<tacosarecool> Just download the iso
<matt_d> is the install as good as with a live cd?
<tacosarecool> Pretty much
<tacosarecool> Faster than a live cd
<matt_d> am i able to select which partition i want it to be installed at?
<swieta> Hello everybody! I've installed Kubuntu from old cd (7.10). How do I update it to some up-to-date version?
<tacosarecool> It's not a partition it's a virtual disc
<tacosarecool> But your able to change size depending on how much it thinks you should go up too
<usuario> i wanna use headphones!
<usuario> no one can help?
<tacosarecool> I can
<tacosarecool> Sudo alsa-force reload
<usuario> thanks
<usuario> how i do it?
<tacosarecool> and turn up your analog front
<matt_d> tacosarecool: i mean, i divided my hd in 2 halfs, i got windows in one and i want kubuntu on the other half (dual boot), so would i be able to install kubuntu on that free space with wubi and do a dual boot?
<tacosarecool> Yeah probablyt
<usuario> but ubuntu need a password, and i havent it
<swieta> UP: how to update 7.10 to new distro. Kubuntu.
<usuario> tell another way
<tacosarecool> Hmm
<tacosarecool> I don't know if you don't have a pass
<matt_d> usuario: voce tem que saber a senha do administrador do seu kubuntu
<tacosarecool> try just enter
<usuario> matt, mas na caixa do kmix, nem aparece a opção headphonee
<swieta> ok, what repository should I add to update Kubuntu 7.10 to some new distro (8.10, for example)?
<matt_d> usuario: esquece isso agora, quando voce instalou o kubuntu.. ele te pediu para criar alguma senha?
<usuario> matt_d já pesquisei em um monte de forum , não achei nada
<tacosarecool> I'm probably going to leave soon I'm upgrading so it might close my window
<Tm_T> matt_d: usuario: use english or move to spanish channel, please
<tacosarecool> usuario
<usuario> já veio no pc, por isso não sei a senha @matt_d
<matt_d> sorry
<usuario> sorry
<compuman23> hi
<tacosarecool> usuario
<compuman23> i would like to creat swf flash file. which program is the best to use for that?
<tacosarecool> Can you try not typing your password
<tacosarecool> Just press enter
<tacosarecool> if you don't have a pass on your account
<tacosarecool> Brb
<gartt> I'm having trouble with ndiswrapper- I've got a PCI belkin F5D8013 PCMCIA wifi card, and trying to get ndiswrapper even installed. I tried sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper, but that didn't exist. I tried installing from source, but when I tried to make, it complained: Makefile:34: *** Cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/2.6.22-16-generic/build, is it configured?.  Stop.     This is even after I'd installed the kernel headers using: sudo a
<gartt> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gartt> I seem to be following what I've found in ubuntu/kubuntu forums pretty well, so what could it be?
<nicholas_> hello
<tacosarecool> ok
<tacosarecool> I am so happy with kde 4.2
<tacosarecool> beta
<swieta> how to updage kubuntu 7.10 to 8.10?
<tacosarecool> Wait i'll help you
<tacosarecool> go in synaptic
<tacosarecool> Mark all upgrades
<tacosarecool> try that
<tacosarecool> Actually
<swieta> I have apt-get and aptitude
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<swieta> thanks!)
<tacosarecool> Go to System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<swieta> I dont have update manager, i just need the url of server. Now I have only Gutsy-update servers, the stuff is very old. I'm reading upgrade instruction, thanks)
<tacosarecool> Hooray kde 4.2 fixes the .bin problems
<tacosarecool> I'm happy
<tacosarecool> Lol this hd video is streeaming so well under linux
<tacosarecool> good time to go on youtube
<bastien> Salut à tous !
<untiled> hi, anyone know if is possible to create a daap music library on linux?
<DawnLight> hello. does the intrepid kopete not know about irc?
 * dr_willis has no idea what 'daap' means..
<koperton> we we
<gartt> Who would have thought getting wireless working would be so hard on a user-friendly distro like Kubuntu... can't do it from source, can't do it from adept...
<gartt> I don't understand what the problem is
<koperton> gartt: iwconfig
<koperton> !paste | gartt
<Guest77899> can I see the widgets of the plasma dashboard ONLY if the dashboard is active?? and not in my desktop background
<ubottu> gartt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<koperton> wireless decice ----->nice driver-------> works fine
<koperton> wireless decice ----->bad\no driver-------> sucks
<koperton> *device
<gartt> koperton: iwconfig doesn't show the card ( PCI belkin F5D8013 PCMCIA wifi card), only lo and eth
<koperton> gartt:--------->that's means -------->sucks
<koperton> -------->that means -------->sucks
<gartt> koperton: But it's a supposedly supported card
<koperton> wifi card?
<gartt> koperton: Yes
<koperton> integrated?
<koperton> or usb?
<gartt> PCMCIA port
<koperton> have you check on your bios?
<koperton> maybe something stuff to enable pcmcia stuff
<hallowname> anyone here on kde trunk and want to test a shiny new plasmoid?
<koperton> *checked
<gartt> koperton: That shouldn't be the problem, since it worked on the previously-install windows
<gartt> So at least that isn't an issue
<koperton> gartt: you check it
<gartt> koperton: I have, it's a really simple/sparse bios on this laptop
<gartt> With very few options and no mention of PCMCIA stuff
<koperton> gartt: so what's about your lspci ?
<gartt> koperton: That will successfully show the card
<koperton> gartt: please use pastebin service to show me lspci
<tacosarecool> How do I open a folder as root?
<koperton> kdesudo konqueror
<koperton> or kdesudo dolphin tacosarecool
<gartt> Network controller: RaLink Unknown device 0701             Subsystem: Belkin Unknown device 811c             Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]       Capabilities: [40] Power Management version      <-- so it sees that card
<koperton> Belkin Unknown device 811c
<koperton> wow unknow device
<the_dark_warrio> I was using Ubuntu, and it recognized my wireless card without any effort. Is this the same case for Kubuntu? Using the liveCD Kubuntu hasn't recognized the card
<gartt> koperton: it says unknown device for the ethernet card, which works perfectly, so that's not so important
<koperton> Subsystem: Belkin Unknown device 811c
<gartt> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)            Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001    <- that's my ethernet card, and says unknown device as well, but it works perfectly
<koperton> omg are you sure about this belkin F5D8013 PCMCIA
<koperton> ?
<gartt> koperton: Sure, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/help-with-wireless-adapter-606623/
<hallowname> anyone here on kde trunk and want to test a shiny new plasmoid?
<gartt> So ndiswrapper is said to work with that card
<datacrusher> eae negada
<koperton> gartt: ..so you have installed ndiswarapper
<gartt> koperton: The issue I'm having trouble with in the ndiswrapper installation, actually
<koperton> oh...
<datacrusher> tenta ai
<koperton> gartt:
<koperton> yoiu have to install 2 packages
<gartt> That's the hangup here- I've tried using apt-get to install it, but no luck, same with installing from source (even after isntalling kernel headers)
<koperton> gartt: wait wait
<koperton> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robophred> is there a  channel for c gcc compiler help?
<gartt> koperton: Been there already :P
<datacrusher> ae !
<koperton> gartt: ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<koperton> that's should be installed
<koperton> if you can't download because you are without a nice connection you can download it with windows here
<koperton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90958/
<gartt> koperton: I installed ndiswrapper-common, and am installing ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 now (funny, I tried installing "ndiswrapper-utils" w/o the 1.9 suffix, and it gave a strange complaint, but now it seems to be working
<koperton> so now you can check if your ndiswrapper is correctly installed by typing on a terminal  ndiswapper
<gartt> koperton: I hadn't gotten to this point because of that simple leaving out of "1.9", and now I should be ready to begin using ndiswrapper, which should hopefully get my card installed
<gartt> I've just got to fetch the appropriate driver files, so thanks for the help
<gartt> koperton: Yep, I've used it before, just not in Kubuntu, thanks
<koperton> lol
<koperton> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same
<gartt> koperton: I know, but I've used Slackware before with it
<gartt> The problem was just entering the wrong ndiswrapper-utils version, that's all. When you mentioned ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, it installed
<koperton> gartt: :)
<robophred> anyone here have experience with compiling for linux?  I got some odd error coming up in a c  program
<robophred> ive done a lot of windows compiles before, but the microsoft compiler seems to be a lot more flexible than gcc
<dr_willis> gcc is most likely being more 'strict' ;)
<dr_willis> but I dont compile much of anything  complex then ./configure   and so forth.
<Hydrogen> mm
<Hydrogen> in my experience, gcc is much less strict than msvc
<dr_willis> i imagine gcc can be set to different levels of strictness :)
<Hydrogen> well, yes
<Hydrogen> but it needs to be set to that level
<Hydrogen> it doesn't happen out of the box
<Hydrogen> but this is all academic until you show the code...
<Hydrogen> or the error
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> What graphics driver should I use
<tacosarecool> I know ati
<tacosarecool> But
<tacosarecool> I wanna make sure I don't make my operating system laggy doing it
<tacosarecool> I have a x300 card
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<Salze> Since updating to 4.2 beta 1 I have the problem that krunner doesn't react to shortcuts like gg: any more. It's the same with beta 2. Any hints?
<Ghoul> really weird on kubuntu 8.04 hardy; knetwork manager stalls at giving an ip on the wireless network and thus can't connect; (everything worked under ubuntu hargy, my wireless card is supported.. all interfaces are up from typing ifconfig..)
<Ghoul> any ideas how to go on?
<Ghoul> i've also tried iwconfig ath0 channel x essid xxx
<Ghoul> specifying the name and channel even manually...
<Ghoul> still nothing
<Ghoul> also conwerted the key to hex and iwconfig ath0 key FEFEFEFE (where ath0 is my wireless interface and on the FEFEF is my key)
<White_Pelican> on kubuntu intrepid ibex, using kde 4.2 beta 2, I tried to install some new splash screens from the splash screen manager. after closing the window once I installed the ones I want, they don't appear. can someone help?
<amerigo> hello... kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop boot in text style... how can I resume GUI ... i've try to add a secondary screen but it didn't works ... now screen got some error and it is in text style ....  doing startX it won't work
<amerigo> now i've copied xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf ... because graphical mode won't start
<amerigo> now i am in graphical mode
<amerigo> i've a laptop with back border around
<amerigo> but screen is little
<White_Pelican> on kubuntu intrepid ibex, using kde 4.2 beta 2, I tried to install some new splash screens from the splash screen manager. after closing the window once I installed the ones I want, they don't appear. can someone help?
<White_Pelican> on kubuntu intrepid ibex, using kde 4.2 beta 2, I tried to install some new splash screens from the splash screen manager. after closing the window once I installed the ones I want, they don't appear. When I go back ino system settings and try to install the same themes, theu say uninstall, as if they have already been installed. can someone help?
<Raidenovich> nge
<wright> Question about Rythmbox Music Player:  How do I get the songs to Extract as .mp3 format?
<Adola> Kopete's "now listening" plugin doesn't work with AmaroK 2.  Anyone know why?
<wright> ok im in "preferences" and it has something that says "prefered format"and it has an option for .mp3 but i cant get it to be that one...
<Ghoul> ah well, back to ubuntu, althught kubuntu is pretties
<Ghoul> prettier
<Adola> Kopete's "now listening" plugin doesn't work with AmaroK 2.  Anyone know why?
<erisch> im in a local area network, i can ping the router but neither windows pcs nor other ubuntu pcs. any ideas?
<genii> erisch: PErhaps the router is not set as the gatewray or default router for the compute
<etz> hi
<jwl> too early in the day
<erisch> genii: it is the gateway
<genii> erisch: Have you tried to ping an exterior IP or domain on the internet?
<Ghoul> whops wrong window close :(
<erisch> genii: yes that works
<genii> erisch: Do you have the broadcast IP set for the boxes? (x.x.x.255   or so)
<erisch> genii: yeah thats fine too
<Ghoul> ok, browsing around with on internet still.. in iwconfig it says Access Point: Not-Associated maybe that's why there's no internet
<Ghoul> so i do sudo iwconfig ath0 ap [ap mac] but still it says 'Not-Associated'
<Ghoul> do i have the right logic.. does this really concern the mac address of the ap?
<tdi_k> Ghoul: did you do ifconfig ath0 up ?
<Ghoul> tdi_k: hm i did that before; now that i did that again it managed to associate with a mac
<Ghoul> interesting.. however still no internet
<tdi_k> Ghoul: did you set-up an ip? or if there is a dhcp server on the network, are you running dhclient on ath0 ?
<Ghoul> tdi_k: that is the root of the problem in knetwork manager it stalls when it comes to giving me an ip, i use the dhcp setting there
<Ghoul> (before i had normal ubuntu hardy on the same box and it worked out of the box)
<Ghoul> there in the gnome network manager it was also dhcp
<tdi_k> Ghoul: The gnome nm-applet it somehow better :-(. There should be a dbus service taking care about the communication betweeen network manager and the dhcp client ... Just restart the system if you can and it should work (it does for me when I have such problems)
<tdi_k> also you could use the gnome nm-applet in kde ...
<Ghoul> guess so :(
<Ghoul> ugh, so a offline instalation i guess; or i have both cds actually ubuntu and kubuntu hardy
<Ghoul> lets put the ubuntu cd in and see what happens :)
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ghoul> wow, i restarted and now i have internet
<Ghoul> heh, ubuntu = windows?!
<Ghoul> :)
<tdi_k> Ghoul: it's not windows, or linux, it's just how computers work ... ;-)
<Ghoul> tdi_k: you're right, i don't expect there to be a perfect OS
<Ghoul> ok, more weirdness; 1st thing that i want is emacs
<Ghoul> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d49640569
<Mamarok> Ghoul: do you want Emacs or xemacs?
<kalel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ghoul> emacs
<Mamarok> then "sudo apt-get install emacs" should work
<Ghoul> tried also with firefox, get the same output
<Mamarok> Ghoul: are you sure your sources.list is complete?
<Ghoul> how do i update that?
<Ghoul> i'm googling :)
<Mamarok> Ghoul: either by hand with sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mamarok> or else with adept
<Ghoul> Mamarok: it's not an empty file :)
<Ghoul> lots of links in there
<Mamarok> Ghoul: of course it's not empty, it contains the sources for the package repositories
<kudar> my wireless speed with iwl4965 is 1398kbps... using intrepid
<kudar> ?
<Mamarok> Ghoul: can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<kudar> thats like 1/10th of the speed i should have
<Ghoul> Mamarok: ok
<faruk_> hi
<faruk_> where is turhish channel
<Mamarok> !tr | faruk_
<ubottu> faruk_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<faruk_> thanks
<Mamarok> :)
<Ghoul> lol, without emacs i'm useless.. no idea how to select all the text from a file... where's kate :)
<Ghoul> found it :D
<Ghoul> Mamarok: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6cd2fa08
<Ghoul> in the meantime i see that kde has a gui packages manager Adept.. interesting
<Ghoul> (i learn as i go.. haven't really used much linux or anything; if you people wonder why i ask so many questions of maybe triveal nature)
<Mamarok> Ghoul: your sources.list is correct, maybe it's your connection or the nl mirror server
<Mamarok> Ghoul: did you try to install it with Adept?
<Ghoul> and in that Adept utility i can't see emacs either
<Mamarok> Ghoul: that's indeed strange...
<Ghoul> (or firefox) hmm
<Mamarok> Ghoul: did you update your package lists before searching?
<Ghoul> oh lol, there is this button 'fetch updates'
<Mamarok> Ghoul: you need a local package list to search in first, so yes, updating the package list is mandatory :)
<Ghoul> Mamarok: absolutely.. as i said i'm very new to this
<Ghoul> now all works fine obv :)
<Mamarok> Ghoul: in the command line, this would be "sudo apt-get update && upgrade"
<Ghoul> Mamarok: about to ask you.. you're already answering :)
<Mamarok> Ghoul: well, I know the questions :)
<nuloop> hello. running kubuntu 8.10 on macbook 2.1. is there someone else here with the same setup ?
<Ghoul> :D i'll be around annoying more with trivial questions :) maybe one day i can help where i've had some experience myself
<Tm_T> nuloop: why asking?
<Mamarok> Ghoul: that's the way I learned too, but also reading a lot, googling, etc
<Ghoul> Mamarok: yes, i read the whole wifi manual and trying all suitable commands as i saw fit 1st; then came here and got a genius advice to reboot
<nuloop> because, i've 3 issues: random X crash, spurious keycode 8 starting to appear (in loop) after resume from suspend or long uptime, and up to 100% cpu used.
<Mamarok> Ghoul: but when I was learning, there was no kind #kubuntu channel around answering trivial questions, instead I got the "RTFM" answer :)
<nuloop> i didn't experienced any of these issues before the 8.10 upgrade.
<Mamarok> afk for now
<nuloop> and it seems im the only one on this planet to have X crash in inbex with macbook ...
<nuloop> so, all ask !
<nuloop> s/all/i/
<Ghoul> Mamarok: yep; i understand that, however i see nothing wrong with people spoonfeeding here and there; i'm looking or adequate people who are actively involved in the solution of a problem rather than acting as a guy of superior knowledge and responding RTFM :)
<nuloop> on one side i've: glxgears: 89 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17.778 FPS and on the other side i've glxiinfo that gives: direct rendering: Yes
<nuloop> so what ?
<Tm_T> nuloop: glxgears is not an benchmark
<nuloop> ok, but what should i try to be sure i've full dri acceleration working ?
<nuloop> many many docs around tell us to try glxgears
<hallowname> anyone here want to try a shiny new plasmoid? trunk only...
<HappySmileMan> What is it?
<hallowname> HappySmileMan: an AI bot... aritificial intelligence on ur desktop...
<hallowname> HappySmileMan: not very intelligent yet, but it's working... which was complex enough...
<HappySmileMan> How
<HappySmileMan> so
<HappySmileMan> Might try tomorrow, should be studying today though anyway
<hallowname> HappySmileMan: AIML artificial intelligence markup language... the plasmoid itself is the interpreter...
<hallowname> HappySmileMan: openbrain.sf.net feel free!
<HappySmileMan> Will do
<nuloop> trying to recompile latest xork-intel: ./configure: line 12357: syntax error near unexpected token `XINERAMA,'
<nuloop> when doing ./autogen.sh
<alexei> hi! Did anybody manage to run googleearth with KDE4 compositing manager?
<beaf> hi
<anger_> hi!
<anger_> anyone else having problems with openoffice3 in kubuntu?
<anger_> for me it tries to recover a file during startup and crashes
<anger_> I can't get pass that dialog and deleting .openoffice.org/ does not help
<anger_> it also seems that openoffice works somehow before installing openoffice.org-kde
<anger_> so does it have a config dir somewhere else?
<eagles0513875> anger_: try apt-get purge openoffice*
<eagles0513875> that purges everything from your system open office wise
<eagles0513875> if there is a particualr configuration u dont want to loose dont run that
<anger_> ok, will test that
<alexei> I think the shiny new KDE4 window manager does not work well with "legacy" OpenGL-apps.
<anger_> nope, did not work
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<denis_> hallo, ich kann amarok2 nicht installieren da ich das Paket nicht in den Quellen finden kann, obwohl ich die entsprechende hinzugefügt habe
<anger_> it must have config file somewhere else since it always tries to fix the same file...
<anger_> .openoffice.org2 and .openoffice.org3 are also deleted...
<denis_> ich dacht wir sind hier im deutschen Kanal?
<denis_> ups
<denis_> sorry, my fault!!!
<e-head> Any VNC users around?
<JediatNight> e-head : yes
<e-head> Cool. I was wondering, is it possible to resume a detached VNC session from the locally running X Server (kdm)?
<e-head> Or, do you have to use a vnc client?
<JediatNight> e-head: no , as far i know
<e-head> Basically I want to detach a VNC session while at work (leave the programs running), and then attach again to it at the local console when I get home.
<JediatNight> e-head: you must use a vnc client to connect to a vnc server
<e-head> Sort of like RDP, if you've used Windows boxes before.
<e-head> Alright, that's what I thought. Thanks.
<JediatNight> e-head: I think its not possible
<e-head> I think you're right.
<e-head> I found a project that sort of allows something like this, but it seems to not be maintained anymore.
<JediatNight> e-head: I'm not aware of that
<e-head> yeah, it's called gemsvnc, but it looks abandoned.
<JediatNight> e-head: I use tightvnc
<JediatNight> or realvnc
<Der_Thomas> hey, having a problem with smfbs file systems not being automaunted durring boot
<Der_Thomas> s/automaunted/automounted
<e-head> Hey, can anyone tell me what I need to pull in via apt to have a reasonably working development environment?
<Der_Thomas> I can mount just fine after boot with "mount -a -t smbfs"
<Der_Thomas> e-head, not quite sure what you are asking for, but do you have gc installed?
<Der_Thomas> gcc that is
<e-head> Yeah. I have that.
<e-head> The makefile couldn't find makedepend.
<e-head> I just set this machine up with the default install.  I figure a lot of development tools were left off.
<e-head> I was just wondering if there was an "apt-get" line I run over ssh to pull the "traditional" linux development tools down.
<e-head> Maybe most of them are.  ;)
<e-head> I just didn't want to get stuck in an endless chase for devel tools and header files.
<HappySmileMan> Well apt-get install build-essential
<Der_Thomas> well if you ssh -X into your box you can use synaptic and just install things from the development catagory
<HappySmileMan> That will install the core development stuff, like compilers, autotools etc.
<e-head> yeah, that's exactly the kind of stuff I need.  ;)
<Der_Thomas> yeah that is prob the best way to go
<e-head> Is it installed by default you think?
<HappySmileMan> No not by default
<e-head> ok, thanks.  That's probably faster than trying to chase them all down with apt-get.
<mrksbrd> has anyone sucessfully applied a "dock" to the desktop like aple has?
<ampli> hello, how can i get ntfs support in ubuntu?
<roberto> help
<roberto> hi
<roberto> !list
<siegie> hi, my kubuntu intrepid installation doesn't show a dialog when i insert a dvd.
<siegie> I have to manaly mount a data dvd/cd
<siegie_> Is it just a feature missing in kubuntu, that it can't mount dvd's automatic
<yotux> need help getting usb headset to work
<olivier> !fr
<Copelia> !fr
<Copelia> !de
<Copelia> !fr
<Copelia> hello
<Copelia> !fr
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Dazedit> Just in case, does anyone know why firefox 3 is crashing randomly in kubuntu 8.10?
<uga> anybody knows what's going on with the openoffice 3.x pacakges for intrepid? the launchpad packages are broken for me, and aren't receiving any updates
<uga> (crashes when starting)
<uga> and I need version 3 for work reasons (people begin using the new MS office versions these days)
<inanimate> Where are the entries for the Plasma widget adder stored?
<uga> inanimate: they're plugins. I don't think there's entries for them
<uga> they are only libraries iirc
<uga> ie, no desktop files or anything
<inanimate> Oh...
<inanimate> Where does it get the metainformation then?
<uga> a sec. verifying
<uga> inanimate: ok, I was wrong
<tomo__> can someone help me
<inanimate> Yeah, they must have desktop files somewhere?
<uga> inanimate: $KDEDIR/share/kde4/services/
<uga> inanimate: in theory they don't need them. the plugin could provide the metainfo, but in this case,there's desktop files, yes
<uga> check that directory
<inanimate> OK, I'm looking.
<uga> notice that in kde 4.1 plasma doesn't reload the list until plasma is reloaded
<uga> in 4.2 there was a fix for that
<inanimate> Good point.
<woo> I NEED HELP SOOtomo__LP SOMEONE PLEASE HE
<inanimate> So maybe a better question would be: What would be the best way to remove one of these?
<woo> I NEED HELP SO PLEASE HELP ME
<uga> nobody here got a decent url for OOo 3 packages?
<hyper_ch> !shout | woo
<ubottu> woo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<uga> (other than the broken ppa launchpad packs)
<woo> WELL I DONT CARE
<woo> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
 * uga is amused knowing where woo will end up =)
<hyper_ch> and ignorde
<uga> hyper_ch: kickbans are more fun
<woo> what
<hyper_ch> uga: don't have power to do that
<woo> uga      what u on about
<uga> hyper_ch: there's many people here =)
<inanimate> woo: Not sure what you're doing, but if you're looking for OOo 3, install from source.
<uga> inanimate: I think that was targetted at me
<hyper_ch> uga: :)
<inanimate> Oh well...
<uga>  woo: it's the way irc works. you either behave, or you get kicked. But best of all, the good thing is the choice is yours
<woo> omg
<hyper_ch> uga: nicely put
<woo> i just need help but no one will help me
<uga> inanimate: how many times have you built ooo from source? =)
<uga> last time it took me ages and I had to apply at least 100 fixes
<inanimate> uga: None, I'll admit. But is it really that gruesome of an experience?
<uga> inanimate: real bad experience last time for me
<inanimate> (I have a feeling the answer is yes.)
<uga> long to build, and too many fixes for making it build
<uga> and not very pleasing build methods
<woo> SEE WHAT  I MEAN
<woo> god sake
 * uga calls the admins
<uga> !admins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admins
<uga> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<uga> ugh
<inanimate> Heh...
<uga> !syadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syadmin
<uga> !sysadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysadmin
<uga> !sysadmins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysadmins
<uga> dang
<hyper_ch> PriceChild: online?
<woo> OMG
<inanimate> Apparently ubottu doesn't know much...
<hyper_ch> !inanimate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inanimate
<RobertLaptop> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<woo> HELP ME
<woo> U hyper_chHOE
<woo> U HOE
<woo> CUNT
<woo> WANKER
<bazhang> woo, stop
<woo> NO
<bazhang> !ops | woo
<ubottu> woo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<tomo__> HAHAHAHA
<inanimate> Well, that was exciting...
<hyper_ch> good night
 * cuznt smells the leather from a b00t
<cuznt> waves good bye to the bad chatter
<PriceChild> hyper_ch: am now sorry 8-)
<szrhawaii> is there a way to speed up the logging out time
<szrhawaii> it takes for ever to exit out of things and i notcied that sometimes my comp starts running slow through window exchanges
<szrhawaii> is there something i can configure to make this system run faster
<szrhawaii> on kde 8.10 intrepid
<uga> may it be that it's trying to close an app that does not respond?
<xethx> Could someone please tell me how I can get this
<xethx> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<xethx> I looked in adept but there is nothing under Qt
<Riddell> xethx: install libqt3-mt-dev
<szrhawaii> it might just be that but on kde 3.5 it never had those problems
<szrhawaii> if i shut it it would shut wy does this sytem take so long to shut stuff down
<szrhawaii> even downloading things take longer in this system too
<Ghoul> i don't understand, my repositories are fine, in sourcest.list i have the universe sources uncommented, still apt-get install wxpython can't find the right package
<xethx> Riddell: Thanks
<Ghoul> a program needs wxpython installed :/
<xethx> Ghoul: Try using adept instead of going through console
<xethx> For some people including myself some stuff doesnt appear in apt-get
<Ghoul> xethx: k, i'll give it a try :)
<szrhawaii> yep sometimes you have to cause konsole doesnt recognize some packages
<szrhawaii> anyone know what i can do to make this os not so damn slow
<xethx> Wow I feel good about myself, instead of asking for help I helped someone for once.
<Ghoul> console seems more simple :) oh wow adept found it
<stdin> wxpython is not a package, try python-wxgtk2.6 or python-wxgtk2.8
<Ghoul> .. or that's a bit different
<Ghoul> thanks stdin
<xethx> szrhawaii: Ram/Processor
<szrhawaii> yeah so that took ten years to download
<szrhawaii> you want to know what im running
<xethx> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<xethx> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<xethx> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<xethx> Another problem while attempting to compile
<szrhawaii> i got a 2gb intel duo processor
<stdin> xethx: install kdelibs4-dev
<xethx> Im running an AMD athlon 64x2 and im still slow
<szrhawaii> should run good but doesnt
<szrhawaii> yeah even vista runs fast on my comp in my virtual machine and it has less memory
<szrhawaii> whats up with that
<xethx> wow lol
<inanimate> uga: If you install a Dashboard widget from the installer, do you know if it makes a desktop file?
<inanimate> (I don't see one in services.)
<uga> inanimate: which one?
<uga> I use svn trunk, so I can check the sources
<inanimate> Add Widget > Install New > From File > Dashboard
<szrhawaii> anyone got ideas on why it the apps just stall for awhile
<uga> inanimate: is that the "show dashboard" widget?
<szrhawaii> sometimes it runs great sometimes it doesnt whats up with that
<inanimate> uga: The actual widget I installed is a 3rd party weather widget.
<uga> inanimate: my version (svn trunk, 4.2) doesn't have that from file option. It must be a kubuntu patch?
<szrhawaii> the updates are sudo apt-get update right
<inanimate> uga: Interesting. I read a blog entry about it.
<inanimate> (From Aaron.)
<uga> oh, there it is, sorry
<inanimate> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/03/plasma-packages.html
<uga> never saw it, on bottom =)
<uga> inanimate: in theory, it should
<uga> all widgets here seem to provide one such desktop file
<inanimate> Maybe a better question would be, how do you remove installed widgets?
<uga> but I install from source
<uga> inanimate: I do make uninstall ;))
<inanimate> I suppose if you install from source, you can make uninstall.
<inanimate> Yeah.
<szrhawaii> ok running a little better now
<stdin> !paste > xethx
<ubottu> xethx, please see my private message
<uga> inanimate: if you know the name of the plugin, you just need to remove the .so file from the plugin folder
<JediatNight> Hi all
<uga> and the desktop file
<inanimate> uga: That's the thing... I can't find it anywhere.
<Irena_InGym> Help!!! I can't find apropriate cirillic encording. UTF-8 doesn't work:(
<inanimate> uga: Where are the plugins again?
<inanimate> (The actual .so files.)
<JediatNight> My computer hangs all of a sudden. It occurs randomly and my capslock led blinks when it happens. It could be due to a interrupt conflict and i'm unable to figure out the problem. Can anyone help? I have a HP core2duo 5550 , 2gb ram , Nvdiai 8400 gs 512 Mb card
<uga> inanimate: $KDEDIR/lib/kde4
<uga> inanimate: and the widget lib is possibly called plasma*
<inanimate> Yeah, it's not in there... That is so weird.
<r2b2> @JediatNight : might me kernel panic
<r2b2> or HDD error
<inanimate> Let's see what happens if I restart plasma. Maybe it will disappear.
<JediatNight> it started after I installed the Video card driver
<uga> inanimate: killall -9 plasma; plasma &
<uga> and you're done
<r2b2> can you login to the console?
<uga> inanimate: btw, iirc plugins can also be installed in your home dir
<uga> under .kde
<inanimate> Oh, good point.
<inanimate> In fact, I bet you that's where it is.
<inanimate> Because I didn't do it with sudo privileges.
<uga> inanimate: try find /home/inanimate/.kde/ -iname 'plasma*'
<inanimate> Wow, Plasma sure didn't restart gracefully.
<uga> oups
<inanimate> Heh...
#kubuntu 2008-12-23
<szrhawaii> damn i never seen my computer so slow in my life except when i was using windows
<szrhawaii> this 8.10 is killing me
<inanimate> All right, done with damage control.
<inanimate> Now about that home directory...
<pingveno> szrhawaii: I was having issues too. I had to disable the effects.
<inanimate> Ah! Found it.
<szrhawaii> which effects
<uga> I think he meant all effects
<inanimate> uga: All right, mission accomplished. Thanks a lot.
<uga> congrats
<szrhawaii> how do i turn off the widget effects i dont even use them
<uga> inanimate: just out of curiosity, it was under home?
<inanimate> uga: Yeah.
<hallowname> any bored persons wanting to test an artificial intelligence plasmoid should check: openbrain.sf.net
<uga> szrhawaii: right click on the window decoration->configure window behaviour...->uncheck "enable desktop effects"
<inanimate> uga: Which makes sense, because it didn't install it with sudo, which means the only place it could have possibly put it was .kde.
<uga> heh
<szrhawaii> window decoration
<uga> szrhawaii: yes, the window border
<uga> the one with title
<uga> on any application
<uga> the bar containing the buttons for maximize, minimize, etc
<szrhawaii> dont got that option
<uga> uhm... I believe it's been there since 4.1
<Danu> Hello to all someone knows how to convert rmvb to vcd format?
<uga> maybe somebody else can help him?
<uga> I only got .2
<inanimate> uga: What's the question?
<uga> inanimate: he's trying to find the option to disable/enable desktop effects
<e-head> what samba version do you guys run?
<uga> for me it's under right click on the window decoration, configure window behaviour
<e-head> SHould I install 3 or 4 you think?
<uga> and I have "Enable desktop effects"
<inanimate> System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects
<szrhawaii> thats where i just found it in
<uga> heh, true. I didn't think of system settings first =)
<inanimate> Both System Settings and Config Window Behavior use the same kcm part.
<szrhawaii> if i have compiz-fusion if i turn those effects off does that make compiz my primary effects manager
<inanimate> So two roads to the same destination.
<szrhawaii> i can already see an improvement in speed
<inanimate> szrhawaii: You should use compiz instead of KWin.
<szrhawaii> my window switcher and stuff for my compiz work fast
<inanimate> Then you can use Compiz as your window manager instead of KWin if you like it better.
<szrhawaii> yeah
<szrhawaii> i already have it set up
<szrhawaii> that helped out so much
<szrhawaii> it sucks cause i have to practically go in and manually turn everything off for comiz to run fast
<inanimate> But if you have Compiz and not KWin, then shouldn't Desktop Effects be useless?
<szrhawaii> yep
<inanimate> (I thought they were only for KWin.)
<szrhawaii> didnt know that feature was there
<szrhawaii> for enabling effects
<szrhawaii> i know where it is in the 3.5 but i dont really know where anything is in 4 right now
<inanimate> That was a new feature in KDE 4.
<szrhawaii> man my computer seems to be running as fast as it used to when i had kde 3.5
<szrhawaii> now
<szrhawaii> i have noticed a lot of things the added its just all over the place
<szrhawaii> its like finding needles in hay stacks now
<inanimate> Heh... So what exactly does "Improved Window Management" mean?
<szrhawaii> a better window management
<szrhawaii> lol
<szrhawaii> if your talking about the standard window management for the system settings they did add alot of features they didnt have before
<szrhawaii> that allows you to do some stuff like in compiz but not compiz stuff
<inanimate> There is an option called "Improved Window Management", but I don't know what it does.
<szrhawaii> where is that at
<szrhawaii> oh that thing
<szrhawaii> not sure
<szrhawaii> must be for certain effects that you can select on the all effects side
<beaf> he how do you do
<Slugzzzz> Hi! Could someone give me some help?
<trappist> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trappist> well that wasn't what I was looking for
<trappist> he's gone anyway
<trappist> don't mind me
<szrhawaii> Slugzzz you gotta ask what you need help with
<szrhawaii> oh wow im late on that as well
<wers> i want a fresh kde4 install. i'm on ubuntu so i dont mind removing those packages. how do i remove all kde4 apps?
<szrhawaii> manually
<wers> i suppose there's a single package that would remove all those
<JontheEchidna> wers: kdelibs5 would do it
<JontheEchidna> (yes, 5)
<wers> thanks JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<wers> JontheEchidna, i intend to reinstall kubuntu-desktop. would installing kdelibs5 do the job/ :)
<JontheEchidna> you would want to sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<JontheEchidna> installing kdelibs5 would only reinstall kdelibs5 ;-)
<wers> ooh. nice. thanks. :D
<webbi> hello
<webbi> I just installed kde4.0.3
<webbi> how can I add a new panel?
<zudo> hi
<webbi> hello
<webbi> anybody know where can i find help about kde4?
<zudo> I need some help...
<sourcemaker> I have configured kmail to add a custom signature from the input field below... but now when I compose a new mail... it starts with "--" + signature...?
<zudo> oi
<zudo> lot of people need help
<zudo> I'll just throw it out there then:
<hector> hola
<hector> alguien habal español
<zudo> Does anyone know how to install kubuntu to a usb drive's sub directory?
<zudo> I've tried various automatic usb drive install, including netbootin, the pendrivelinux.com one, and the kubuntu automatic usb creator
<zudo> but whenever I try to modify the syslinux.cfg to boot from a subdirectory it does not work
<szrhawaii> where is the screensaver setting
<szrhawaii> why cant i find the screensaver option
<szrhawaii> no one knows either huh
<szrhawaii> i had it a little while ago
<mase_work> hey guys, i am not sure what happened but my laptop no longer suspends, it doesn't auto configure the network or anything when a cable is plugged in. is there a way i can tell dpkg to restore everything to a default state ?
<szrhawaii> i had that problem too
<szrhawaii> type in iwconfig and see if what it says
<szrhawaii> in terminal
<mase_work> yeh i can do it all manually
<mase_work> i just don't want to :)
<mase_work> i've currently go a shell script which i run
<mase_work> which does it
<mase_work> but yeh i want my partner to be able to use the laptop too
<szrhawaii> do you got an application you use on top of terminal to configure your network
<szrhawaii> or is it just scripting
<mase_work> well network manager is supposed to work :) but its just scripts
<mase_work> and i know which one to run based on where i am
<mase_work> but yeh this was all working a while back
<szrhawaii> what about the simple manager tool for network manager
<szrhawaii> did you try netstat
<mase_work> like....it doesn't matter. i just want the whole thing reset
<mase_work> i'm not trying to debug my issues one by one
<mase_work> i just want to reset it
<mase_work> i have had this version of kubuntu running on this machine in a fully working state before
<mase_work> i tried another distro, and reinstalled kubuntu then upgraded
<Delvien> Can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/91282/ Its the dmesg from plugging in a USB and it mounting almost a minute later,
<cstoner> Delvien: I assume it's FAT32?
<Delvien> cstoner yep
<cstoner> Can you mount it under windows to do a fsck(or whatever it would be in win)?
<Ghoul> o boy again i can't connect to the net via wireless (dhcp) again, for no particular reason how hard can it be knetwork manager! {
<Ghoul> my frustration is the inability to pinpoint the problem; sometimes i restart and it works, sometimes it dosent
<Ghoul> it stalls at 'Activation Stage: IP configuration started'
<cstoner> Anyone here using project-neon?
<cstoner> Ghoul: Is your encryption set up right?
<Ghoul> cstoner: encription, what do you mean?\
<Ghoul> yes, wpa network..
<cstoner> Ghoul: Latest firmware on your router?
<Ghoul> hmm that could be it.. although i'm living with some roommates and i can't touch it
<Ghoul> i'm just given the password
<Ghoul> but i don't think that's the problem
<Ghoul> previously i used ubuntu
<Ghoul> and it was perfect every time
<Ghoul> had internet no matter how many restarts or whatever
<cstoner> what are you using now?
<Ghoul> problems started with kubuntu
<Ghoul> i'm using a 2nd windows laptop :)
<cstoner> are you using the 4.1 packages, then?
<Ghoul> nope 8.04
<Ghoul> hardy :/
<Ghoul> my other laptop is kinda weak.. 256 ram
<cstoner> so is that kde3.5?
<Ghoul> yup
<cstoner> I never had good luck with the knetworkmanager in 3.x
<Ghoul> runs surprisingly well; it makes better use of the resources than xp ..
<cstoner> Can you pick up roaming signals? There any open networks to connect to?
<Ghoul> k, guess knetworkanager has some issues
<Ghoul> hmm let me try again
<Guest23104> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<samuel> hi
<Ghoul> nope; just can't connect to any wireless :(
<cstoner> Ghoul: You could always try to set it up manually with /etc/interfaces and then use ifup (way icky...)
<Ghoul> cstoner: did that too.. ifconfig ath0 up/down and customizing all the things over and over
<cstoner> no luck, i take it?
<Ghoul> but again that's not pinpointing the problem :/ stable internet connection i think is the top priority
<cstoner> yeah
<Ghoul> the internet was fins after some restarts and manual ifconfig up/downs
<Ghoul> now after another system start it disappeared just as strangely
<nuTux> 
<cstoner> What does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<Ghoul> hmm haven't added anything there
<Ghoul> ok, i'll add there ath0 (my wireless interface with the according settings and restart)
<cstoner> Ghoul: is normal NetworkManager available?
<Ghoul> yes
<Ghoul> knetworkmanager stalls at assigning an ip
<cstoner> Try using just NetworkManager. It's the one from GNOME and it worked better under hardy for me
<wesley> x264 is cleary better then a xvid encode
<Ghoul> cstoner: tried that also several times :) no luck either
<Ghoul> trying it right now
<Lokki> Question, why is it that even when set to automatically connect the network manager in 8.10 won't connect to a network with SSID broadcast off
<Lokki> (but manually connecting works fine)
<Ghoul> my guess is that i dont' have the linux intuition yet :) i'm quite new ti this
 * Guest23104 hugs Ghoul
<Ghoul> i appreciate it Guest23104 :)
<mister-tea> every time I boot I need to fix x in recovery mode to boot. I have an intel 845 integrated vidieo chipset. I have read much about fixing on google and some say to remove usplash. When I try to edit usplash in kate , it's empty.????
<Ghoul> alright; i edited /etc/network/interfaces lets see if some magic happens and i got some internet :)
<killermach> how do I update kubuntu from the command line?
<cstoner> Ghould: don't forget the sacrifice! There is no substitute for a *real* virgin
<Lokki> cstoner: will that help me too?
<cstoner> killermach: "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<cstoner> Lokki: Only one way to find out ;)
<killermach> cstoner: thanks.
<cstoner> killermach:
<Ghoul> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<Ghoul> :)
<cstoner> ack! That one
<Lokki> cstoner: does it have to be a virgin if you use KDE or only for GNOME?
<Lokki> Also, how many virgins do you need to quit VI?
<cstoner> I dunno about the vi thing... I use goats for emacs
<Lokki> Well Emacs is a lesser evil, so goats probably work fine there
<Lokki> I ended up getting out of VI by opening another konsole window and killing the process
<cstoner> reall? I "ESC ESC ESC :q!"
<Guest23104> Lokki: shift ZZ
<Ghoul> nope C-x c here :)
<Lokki> cstoner:  and Guest23104: I don't know Vi
<Lokki> I only know emacs
<inanimate> What setting actually makes the panel transparent?
<Ghoul> emacs looked good under windows; the ugly nix fonts are killing me here :)
<Lokki> I'm used to ugly fonts :p
<inanimate> It has something to do with Desktop Effecs, but I can't find the specific effect that does it. (Only the fact that it isn't when they're disabled.)
<cstoner> I only know very basic vi
<Ghoul> thus giving kde a try.. the default fonts are way more usable :)
<cstoner> inanimate: "Translucency" Under System Settings -> Desktop -> All Effects (tab)
<cstoner> at least in 4.2beta2
<inanimate> cstoner: Hmm... That doesn't do it in 4.1. Maybe they changed it.
<inanimate> Out of curiosity, does the configuration in 'Translucency' offer specific config for the panel?
<cstoner> funny story... It isn't "translucency" at all. In related news, I'm pretty sure there's a race condition in the Effects plugin code
<draik> How do I clear konqueror's cache?
<inanimate> cstoner: Interesting... So you didn't find anything else, I assume. And what do you think the race condition is?
<mister-tea> never mind I got the info I needed to fix my x problem from ubottu. Thanks ubottu. great bot!
<cstoner> inanimate: I have NO idea. I turned off translucency and it temporarilly made my panel opaque. When switching quickly twice (off->on->off or whatever) it froze plasma (and with it my keyboard input)
 * cstoner attempts to reproduce...
<inanimate> Heh... Oh.
<inanimate> I feel like I could make KDE crash and burn by doing things like that. (Quickly enabling and disabling things. I'm pretty sure I did it earlier.)
<inanimate> In which case, maybe KDE is one huge race condition.
<cstoner> most software is if you look hard enough :)
<aib> anyone know where to get libopcodes?
<e-head> I'm going to start a distro called "poisonbuntu" that uses ratpoison for it's window manager
<inanimate> cstoner: Were you able to reproduce it?
<cstoner> no
<inanimate> Hmm... Well, I guess the panel will be arbitrarily transparent from here out...
<eric> ?
<cstoner> inanimate: From what i can tell, there is probably a "if (comp-enabled) then use-alpha-from-svg-file else no-alpha" somewhere
<cstoner> you could always look at the panel svg for the theme you're using
<Guest23104> cstoner: What's up with translucency?
<cstoner> the plugin?
<cstoner> or the panel translucency
<ectospasm> I've got a problem with resolvconf...  when I start my vpn connection, it appears that resolvconf is only partially overwriting /etc/resolv.conf...
<Guest23104> Panel
<ectospasm> and it seems to be missing key information (namely, the "search" and "domain" lines in /etc/resolv.conf)
<cstoner> Guest23104: There doesn't seem to be a way to toggle it other than completely enabling/disabling desktop effects
<Guest23104> cstoner: Change your theme
<cstoner> Yeah, inatimate was just wondering if there was any other way to do it
<benbloom> anyone use kkubuntu for vvideo  editing??
<Guest23104> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cstoner> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/?p=211 <-- W00T! I've been wondering about this
<chano> oi
<killermach> hmm.. cannot figure out how to fix this
<killermach> vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<killermach> I get that error after "vncserver -V"
<killermach> hmm.. how do I reinstall vnc-common?
<cstoner> you could always try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure vnc-common"
<killermach> cstoner: aah.. thanks.. I have used that to fix my xserver some time back
 * cstoner just realized how bad he should be out meeting girls instead of spouting random linux voodoo
<killermach> ouch
<killermach> usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: vnc-common is broken or not fully installed
<killermach> I tried dpkg deinstall vnc-common..   .. to remove it.. but it did not do the trick
<cstoner> try "sudo apt-get remove vnc-common"
<killermach> and dpkg-reconfigure gives error that the package is broken or not installed fully
<killermach> hmm..
<killermach> Note, selecting vnc4-common instead of vnc-common
<killermach> Package vnc4-common is not installed, so not removed
<killermach> something so simple has turned tragic
<killermach> I've been using vncserver for years (many) but kubuntu is proving to be a struggle
<cstoner> ick! Maybe try an apt-get clean
<killermach> how do I tell what package installed this file ... /usr/local/bin/vncserver
<killermach> trying clean
<killermach> no joy
<cstoner> Looks like a "dpkg-query -S vncserver" should let you know what installed it
<killermach> thanks.. I'm steadily reading "man dpkg", I'm learning dpkg, past experience is rpm systems since 1998
<killermach> thanks for the help
<cstoner> no problem... gives me an excuse to find out myself
<cstoner> fish (the shell) helps a lot, too
<killermach> hmm.. that found tightvncserver, so I removed it.. but still have vncserver on my path.. and running it gets
<killermach> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<killermach> error
<cstoner> type "which vncserver" is it still the one in /usr/local/bin ?
<killermach> hmm.. this is a tad irritating
<killermach> a good ol' "rpm -f /usr/local/bin/vncserver" would find the package on an rpm system
<killermach> followed by a "rpm -e --nodeps vncserver"  would remove it w/ no question or error
<benbloom> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cstoner> /usr/local tends to be a place where non-apted stuff gets installed (manual/script install). Is there any other binaries there?
<benbloom> anyone recommend a simple solution for video editing (mixed media photos, some avi and mp3) besides KDEnlive?
<killermach> all vnc* files in /usr/local/bin/
<cstoner> Try moving /usr/local to /usr/local_bak that should get them out of your path
<killermach> ah. ha.. looooook what I find in my history | grep vnc
<killermach>  tar xvzf /data/tech/software/utilities/remote_desk/realvnc/free/linux/vnc-4_1_3-x86_linux.tar.gz
<cstoner> that is definately the culprit
<killermach> ok.. I have vncserver.. but what I'm looking to do is to connect to my already running kde desktop login
<killermach> any clues?
<killermach> actually I take that .. back.. I have recently rebooted from remote.. there is no local login on that box now
<dennister_> hey channel, can someone pls tell me which package needs to be reinstalled to get System-settings-->Advanced -->System services module back?
<dennister_> this is still a relatively new install, and the module disappeared/got orphaned after mythtv installation
<dennister_> BluesKaj: how r u? long time no chat
<dennister_> genii: r u busy by any chance? I've forgotten which app provides the system services module for kcontrol...it got orphaned somehow
<sono_un_pirla> hello
<sono_un_pirla> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dennister_> looking at kde-guidance, and of all the modules it lists, the only module that's not working here is system services
<dennister_> hey channel, i could really use some help here...it's been awhile since I had a mythtv installation and things have changed a lot since then
<BluesKaj> hi dennister , how's things ?
<dennister_> BluesKaj: hi :) i just tried to talk to you in the kubuntu channel...how's ur xmas season shaping up?
<BluesKaj> mythtv ..uhm ..scary :)
<dennister_> lol...u pinged me from kubuntu
<BluesKaj> good thx , andd yours ?
<dennister_> not the greatest i'm afraid...my cat's dying and I still have to get this system out the door by tomorrow night
<BluesKaj> pinged ? not I
<dennister_> never mind the pinging...my misunderstanding
<BluesKaj> sorry about your cat dennister_ ..bummer :(
<dennister_> needless to say, what with the vet's bad news, I've been distracted and know already that I made one error in setting up the pc
<dennister_> yeah...kidney failure...she's almost 14, and even though my son's paying the vet bill, we could end up putting her down any day
<dennister_> but anyway...do u know the kde app that will restore system services module? it disappeared/got orphaned after the mytht software install
<BluesKaj> i has considered mythtv before i bought a tivo and discovered a python app called pytivo ..great software hack written for tivo serving and client side as well
<BluesKaj> not the services manager in system settings ?
<dennister_> i had one back when I still had cable and when data direct was still giving us the data feeds...i really loved it...
<dennister_> yes, services manager in kcontrol is what got orphaned
<dennister_> i want it back! lol
<BluesKaj> no clue I'm afraid , maybe use the find cmnd in terminal ..dunno for sure
<rtra> damn, kde is great
<hadez2000> hi ! does anyone know how to install my ZTE ZXDSL 852 usb modem with the use of ubudsl?
<dennister_> hadez2000: not me i'm afraid
<hadez2000> howcome?
<dennister_> and now my amarok has stopped working, too...will only play one of 2 songs in the Music folder
<hadez2000> oh..comone please guys !!!
<dennister_> hadez2000: we would if we could...it's quieter than usual i here tonight, probably because most people have lives at christmas
<dennister_> i could use some help myself
<hadez2000> does anyone know wat ubudsl is?
<killermach> !ubudsl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubudsl
<Makuseru> !.ace
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<BluesKaj> hadez2000, try this tutorial, http://neodil.blogspot.com/2007/03/usb-modem-zte-zxdsl-852-install-success.html
<BluesKaj> sacktime for me ..nite
<hadez2000> got it thanks
<rtra> what's the name of the menu that pops up on alt-tab ?
<Colonel_Panic> why does my kde 4 panel have window decs around it, and how can I get rid of them?
<Colonel_Panic> plasma seems to be extremely buggy/
<Colonel_Panic> it crashes all the time. Is there a way to just turn it off? It's far more trouble than it's worth
<ddrt> hiya
<Colonel_Panic> why does my kde 4 panel have window decs around it, and how can I get rid of them?
<Colonel_Panic> KDE 4 is a piece of crap
<hyper_ch> Colonel_Panic: you just can't handle it ;)
<Colonel_Panic> I heh
<Colonel_Panic> If I wanted this much crap getting in the way of me using my mahcine, I'd be running Windows
<Colonel_Panic> I'm going to switch to fluxbox
<Colonel_Panic> eff this
<hyper_ch> whatever you're happy with
<PSiL0> Colonel_Panic:  hmm, yeah.. It usually takes two installs for fglrx to install correctly for me
<Colonel_Panic> two installs?
<Colonel_Panic> I upgraded via apt, but something broke so I had to reinstall
<PSiL0> Colonel_Panic:  If it immediately borks after starting up the first time, I just reinstall
<PSiL0> hmm, what did you upgrade?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah, well now KDE4 (especially this "plasma" piece of shite) keeps crashing and gives me other trouble
<PSiL0> I must say that openoffice upgrade was a disaster.. easier to simply install the deb package from their website
<Colonel_Panic> Hardy -> Intrepid
<PSiL0> hmmmm, intrepid is my first exposure to kubuntu
<snarkster> has anyone got the weather plasmoid to work?
<snarkster> or is that still broken
<hyper_ch> I'd update to kde 4.2
<snarkster> is that for me?
<snarkster> PSiL0: how do you like it so far?
<PSiL0> snarkster:  It works great after successfully installing fglrx
<Colonel_Panic> the weather plasmoid won't connect to the weather feeds
<snarkster> PSiL0: lucky you have an ati card.
<snarkster> Colonel_Panic: that what i was thinking.. so still broken.
<Colonel_Panic> there seems to be more stuff broke in this version than stuff that works
<hyper_ch> snarkster: nah, that still seems not to work in 4.2... but why do you need that, can't you look outside?
<PSiL0> hmm, I compiled one from kde-looks (weather plasmoid), and it connected to the weather server fine
<snarkster> whew thought I was the only one
<PSiL0> then again, that was a few weeks ago
<Colonel_Panic> KDE 4 sucks ass
<snarkster> hyper_ch: yes I can look outside.. LOL but i wanted to get a forecast as Im traveling
<PSiL0> snarkster:  well, I just have to know when to turn off desktop effects for certain apps (wine, google earth, etc)
<Colonel_Panic> it's just as goofy as Vista with all the pointless features, and it's like 100 times as buggy
<hyper_ch> snarkster: :)
<Colonel_Panic> that is NOT what I use Linux for
<PSiL0> snarkster:  well, my ati card came with my laptop, so I didn't have a choice at the time..
<snarkster> Colonel_Panic: thanx for shareing that
<snarkster> PSiL0: I had a choice and made the wrong choice
<Colonel_Panic> heh well I'd prefer not to bitch
<PSiL0> Colonel_Panic:  You would rather panic?
<Colonel_Panic> but I figure if I complain loudly enough then something might get domne about it
<snarkster> so would the rest of us. LOL... just kidding dude
<snarkster> this is true
<hyper_ch> Colonel_Panic: you could fix that
<hyper_ch> Colonel_Panic: the source is there ;)
<snarkster> do they use ruby to make these guis?
<rtra> what's the name of the menu that pops up on alt-tab ?
<snarkster> or is it pure QT
<snarkster> task switcher
<rtra> thanks snarkster
<snarkster> its been called that for over 30 years
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<snarkster> in other os of course.
<PSiL0> snarkster: kde's gui is derived from qt, no?
<Colonel_Panic> it's for selecting among running apps
<snarkster> well yes the widgets are QT, but i didnt know about the rest of the window
<Colonel_Panic> I have to say I'm really disappointed in KDE
<snarkster> Colonel_Panic: feel free to drop back to 3.5x
<Colonel_Panic> it used to be fairly solid, and seemed to place a high priority on functionality
<Colonel_Panic> these days, it seems like they're trying to play "keep up with the joneses" with Microsoft
<snarkster> i do have to agree with that, but kde4 is the future
<Colonel_Panic> the future of crap, maybe
<snarkster> lol
<Colonel_Panic> but then crap hasn't changed much in millions of years
<hyper_ch> Colonel_Panic: no one hinders you to continue using 23.5
<hyper_ch> 3.5
<snarkster> and you my friend will be king of the sh** pile
<Colonel_Panic> no, I'm going to check out the new Enlightenment
<Colonel_Panic> I used to like that one, back in the day
<snarkster> yah I have the VM.. its nice
<snarkster> but it has some issues as well
<snarkster> besides its gnome based
<Colonel_Panic> maybe I'll just use fluxbox
<snarkster> yah i found out that XFCE is gnome based as well.. that was not a good ride
<snarkster> is fluxbox gnome based?
<rtra> neither
<Colonel_Panic> yeah... I don't really like GTK+ much
<rtra> its based on blackbox
<snarkster> they cant seem to find a happy medium in the settings.. kde is ultra configurable, gtk is so dumbed down a rock could use it
<Colonel_Panic> My machine is plenty fast, but KDE4 is laggy, poorly-designed and broken
<PSiL0> well, snarkster, kde lost a bit of its configurability with the release of 4
<snarkster> hmm my machine is ultra fast and kde is neather laggy nor broken most of the time
<snarkster> right but kde 4.0 wasnt really ready for realse either
<PSiL0> my laptop is over a year old and kde works fine, just video card issues with the fglrx driver
<Colonel_Panic> my desktop apps all worked fine before this last reinstall
<snarkster> release
<hyper_ch> my machine isn't ultra-fast any kde 4 runs nicely
<PSiL0> fglrx = good for 3D; radeonhd = good for everything else
<Colonel_Panic> have you had any trouble with plasma crashing?
<snarkster> well this machine is like 5 months old.. not a bad machine other than the intel video card
<snarkster> yah plasma has crashed on me several times..
<PSiL0> snarkster: ouch.. I feel your pain (regarding your intel chip)
<Colonel_Panic> I'm going to try restarting my computer
<snarkster> dont restart shutdown and comes back
<Colonel_Panic> liksten to me, I'm sounding like a Windows user
<Colonel_Panic> talk to you all later
<snarkster> but i expect there to be bugs
<snarkster> later dude
<PSiL0> it took kde 3 awhile before it became stable
<szrhawaii> mine is running good now that i turned off the desktop effects
<snarkster> yah I remember kde1..
<snarkster> yah DE seems to cause a few issues..
<szrhawaii> yep
<PSiL0> I wish fglrx played nice with DE when it came to wine and 3D apps
<snarkster> and things like googleearth dont work.. that doesnt make any sense
<hyper_ch> he should update to 4.2
<hyper_ch> but gone he is
<PSiL0> yeah, googleearth was like flickering death when DE was on..
<szrhawaii> i rather just have compiz running then the desktop effects cause it takes less to run for some reason and the system runs fast after i turned that offf
<snarkster> well 4.2 beta 2.. 4.2 beta 1 caused me all sorts of issues
<snarkster> thats a kwin problem
<PSiL0> I wonder if I can program a keyb shortcut to turn off DE
<Parlotti> mutt keeps saving all sent messages to my home directory, how do I stop this?
<snarkster> when i play wine games, kwin crashes
<hyper_ch> snarkster: 4.2 beta 1 run fine, 4.2 beta 2 even better
<szrhawaii> hey i forgot how to get to the damn screensaver option
<szrhawaii> can someone point me in the direction
<snarkster> remove mutt and use thunderbird
<PSiL0> szrhawaii:  How is kde 4.1.x with compiz running?
<hyper_ch> szrhawaii: isn't that in the system control
<hyper_ch> system settings I mean
<szrhawaii> i thought it was but i cant find it
<snarkster> i do miss things like kcontrol panel
<szrhawaii> and compiz runs smooth with it
<szrhawaii> better than the kwin
<snarkster> you could find anyhting in there easy
<szrhawaii> yeah i miss the kcontol myself
<snarkster> but with compiz running things like googleearth dont work
<szrhawaii> not sure about that
<hyper_ch> szrhawaii: system settings --> desktop
<szrhawaii> i dont use that feature
<hyper_ch> off to work, cya
<snarkster> cya
<szrhawaii> duh i so missed by that earlier
<szrhawaii> maybe i should read more careful huh hyper
<szrhawaii> cya
<szrhawaii> snarkster what system you using
<szrhawaii> 3.5 or 4.1
<PSiL0> hyper_ch: shouldn't it be in system settings->advanced->session manager?
<snarkster> 4.2 beta 2
<szrhawaii> no he was right
<szrhawaii> its system setting>desktop>screen saver
<PSiL0> ahh, I thought you were looking for compiz (4.1.3 here)
<szrhawaii> no
<PSiL0> my bad
<snarkster> 4.1.85 here
<snarkster> :P
<snarkster> FTW
<szrhawaii> that i know where it is
<szrhawaii> i use that more than the basic kwin
<snarkster> szrhawaii: what are you looking for again?
<szrhawaii> i found it
<szrhawaii> i keep overlooking some of the small features in here
<White_Pelican> evertime I launch kde 4.2 beta 2, I see a program called akonadi server
<White_Pelican> it always crashes
<White_Pelican> what is it?
<snarkster> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<dilan> how can i install mp3 support in kubuntu 8.10?
<snarkster> dilan if you install amarok it should do that for you
<White_Pelican> thanks anyway
<snarkster> its a collaboration thingy
<szrhawaii> akonadi is a console
<White_Pelican> I have to admit, kde 4.2 is looking a lot better
<snarkster> http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-4-progress-new-plasmoids-akonadi-krunner-and-more/
<szrhawaii> sorry a personal information storage framework = Akonadi
<White_Pelican> still isn't there yet, but getting closer
<snarkster> yup not much more and itll be really nice
<White_Pelican> I just saw the program kpatience
<White_Pelican> nice
<White_Pelican> can't wait to try some more of my old favorites
<White_Pelican> but will miss kpoker
<snarkster> ok im going to bed.. good night
<szrhawaii> does anyone know the file name for the ico converter to png is
<szrhawaii> i saw it once on the list then i forgot to download it when i was looking at it
<dilan> i'm stil here ..............waitiing to be answered !!!
<szrhawaii> oh is that for amarok
<szrhawaii> theres a file
<szrhawaii> you need
<szrhawaii> dilan theres a file let me find out which one it is
<szrhawaii> dilan do you have amarok
<szrhawaii> <dilan> its called libmp3lame0
<szrhawaii> libmp3lame0 is the file your looking for dilan
<szrhawaii> anyone know of a good file to download for making iso files
<dilan> how can i install my sound card HDA Intel (ALC662 Analog)?
<szrhawaii> what you mean
<szrhawaii> like manually
<szrhawaii> or software
<dilan> i jz wanna click a file & install the drivers
<szrhawaii> does anyone know the name of the ico to png and png to ico converter
<szrhawaii> so your looking for a software tool
<dilan> yes
<tbr281> this might not be the right place to ask but does anyone know if Amarok 2 supports portable media plays such as ipod's?
<szrhawaii> so your sound card isnt automatically hooking up dilan
<lolipop> i know
<szrhawaii> read up on the file ipodslave tbr281
<szrhawaii> see if thats what your looking for
<PSiL0> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<PSiL0> there's a #amarok
<dilan> starting sound comes but when i inserted an audio cd sound doesn't come
<tbr281> already tried the amarok channel with no luck
<szrhawaii> tbr281 try ipodslave in your package manager just read it before you do anything
<szrhawaii> to see if thats what your talking about
<szrhawaii> dilan what do you have 3.5 or 4.1
<tbr281> will ipod slave import my tunes with album cover?
<szrhawaii> not sure you might want to look up on it first
<tbr281> ok thnx
<dilan> what?
<szrhawaii> it says enables kio aware linux apps like konqueror and amaork to acess music stored on an apple ipod. It further allows you to organize playlist and upload tracks. To have access to your IPOD mount (some distros do this automatically when the iPod gets unplugged in) and open the URL "ipod:/"
<szrhawaii> tbr281 thats what it says
<szrhawaii> are you running kde 3.5 or kde 4.1 dilan
<dilan> i use kubuntu 8.10 i don't know the kde version
<qsrv> hi
<szrhawaii> its 4.1
<qsrv> I installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 8.10 system (to check it out)
<szrhawaii> does your cd read the files dilan
<qsrv> however, when I log into kde, the numlock key is on
<dilan> yes
<qsrv> and I cant't find a place in the settings, where I could turn this off
<viorel> hi
<szrhawaii> your num lock is a toggle not a software if im not mistaken
<szrhawaii> have you checked your system settings dilan
<tbr281> anyone know of an app that would submit playlist to last.fm off ipod's?
<dilan> wat settings
<szrhawaii> system settings
<szrhawaii> kmenu>system>system settings
<szrhawaii> check sound and audio cds
<szrhawaii> tbr281 type in ipod in your package manager
<szrhawaii> something should come up if you look
<tbr281> lol
<tbr281> ok
<szrhawaii> use the synaptic one though
<tbr281> right
<szrhawaii> the adept one doesnt show all the files
<dilan> there's my soundcard
<szrhawaii> is it on all of them
<szrhawaii> or just one
<Colonel_Panic> In KDE 4.2, how can I make my desktop contents be displayed on my desktop instead of confined inside a plasmoid?
<p_quarles> Colonel_Panic: right-click on your desk, go to "appearance settings" and change the desktop to "Folder View"
<p_quarles> that will make the desk essentially the same as with 3.5
<dilan> wat should i do?
<szrhawaii_> is it not working still play with the settings a little
<szrhawaii_> dilan hey actually check kmixer first
<szrhawaii_> if you have that
<szrhawaii_> and look at the help book
<szrhawaii_> see if kmix is working fine
<szrhawaii_> then play with those other settings
<szrhawaii_> sometimes its something small
<szrhawaii_> or you are going to have to set your etc/cdrom0
<szrhawaii_> properly
<wers> what's the scanner app for kde4?
<szrhawaii_> did you download one wers
<wers> ok i found one
<wers> installing kolourpaint
<szrhawaii_> gimp is better just a preference
<szrhawaii_> because the basic file set up is sane for scanners and it works with gimp easily
<szrhawaii_> plus gimp does a lot of different things
<wers> ooh
<szrhawaii_> or you could have just downloaded xsane
<wers> so i'm better off with xsane
<wers> that's what i've been using
<szrhawaii_> yeah or gimp
<szrhawaii_> they all use sane
<wers> yeah. i just miss kooka's nice interface
<szrhawaii_> koulorpaint is alright
<szrhawaii_> but its like a kids version
<wers> but it's interface isn't designed for scanning
<szrhawaii_> nah i dont think it is
<szrhawaii_> i like gimp because it gives you the everything package that you can do everything graphical with
<szrhawaii_> but it uses the sane base package with gimp shell
<wers> oh well. i'm best off with xsane
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<szrhawaii_> have you tried quiteinsane
<szrhawaii_> it says its a scanner access now easy
<szrhawaii_> or eikazo
<wers> what's quiteinsane?
<wers> hah
<wers> haha
<szrhawaii_> i guess its the simpler version of xsane
<JediatNight> whois jediatnight
<szrhawaii_> check out the package manager details wers
<szrhawaii_> it will tell you
<wers> imma look for those apps
<szrhawaii_> its a qt based x11 frontend for sane
<szrhawaii_> they both use sane just like xsane
<szrhawaii_> im still trying to find the ico to png converter in here forgot the name of the file does anyone know it
<rohan> on (k)ubuntu 8.04 firefox 3.0.5 i am having a strange bug in wikipedia pages - the right border doesn't appear. can someone please reproduce the bug? http://bayimg.com/IaMKBAABJ here is a screenshot, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nova_scotia a sample page (see the Language table)
<nick_> hello
<nick_> I just installed kubuntu-desktop on a normal ubuntu install, but my compiz effects don't work anymore
<szrhawaii_> on which side nick
<szrhawaii_> both or just the new one
<nick_> on my kubuntu side
<szrhawaii_> thats the session switch download huh
<szrhawaii_> where you log in through the session manager
<nick_> I'm not sure
<benner> hi
<benner> where to submit kubuntu bugs?
<szrhawaii_> try checking your settings to see if you see it in the settings
<nick_> I'm a KDE newb
<szrhawaii_> if not you might have to download it for that session also
<nick_> download what?
<nick_> Compiz?
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<nick_> oh
<nick_> dang
<szrhawaii_> unless you might need the kde-compiz
<szrhawaii_> to work it
<nick_> oh
<nick_> I should try that package
<szrhawaii_> do you got gnome on the backend
<nick_> what do you mean?
<szrhawaii_> gnome is your base
<nick_> yes
<nick_> and I downloaded compiz under GNOME
<szrhawaii_> yeah then go back to that one and try downloading the kde extra settings for it also
<szrhawaii_> so you can switch them
<nick_> why can't I download it under gnome?
<szrhawaii_> but check your kmenu>settings>desktop effects and make sure thats on in your new session
<szrhawaii_> or your kde session
<szrhawaii_> first
<nick_> hhhmmm
<szrhawaii_> then if that doesnt work then check for the compiz settings in kmenu>settings>advanced settings
<nick_> I don't see that
<nick_> I mean, I don't see that path
<szrhawaii_> because kde 4.1 doesnt come with desktop effects
<nick_> oh....
<szrhawaii_> you have to download the package on your session with kde
<nick_> that's my problem then
<szrhawaii_> yep
<nick_> so I have to download compiz again?
<szrhawaii_> no
<nick_> or is there some specific package for kde?
<szrhawaii_> try doing the desktop effects in the package manager on your new session of kde first
<szrhawaii_> are you on your kde session
<nick_> I'm not following you
<nick_> yes, I'm in KDE now
<szrhawaii_> ok do you use terminal or package manager
<nick_> depends on how i feel
<nick_> usually terminal
<szrhawaii_> ok well you need to download desktop-effects-kde
<nick_> ok
<szrhawaii_> so sudo apt-get install desktop-effects-kde
<nick_> yeah
<szrhawaii_> then after check kmenu>settings>desktop effects and turn on
<szrhawaii_> hopefully that will work
<nick_> OK, that kmenu thing confuses me
<nick_> what's that?
<szrhawaii_> oh thats the menu button
<nick_> oh
<szrhawaii_> it has a k on it
<nick_> I don't see a "desktop effects" option
<szrhawaii_> left hand bottom corner
<szrhawaii_> did you download the file
<nick_> oh! LOL
<nick_> I'm such a newb. :P
<szrhawaii_> yeah  thats the file for that
 * nick_ smashes his head into the wall
<nick_> ok, i'll download that then
<szrhawaii_> lol
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<nick_> wait
<nick_> where is the "desktop effects" thing?
<szrhawaii_> waiting
<nick_> oops
<nick_> I mean
<nick_> sorry
<nick_> Where is the "settings" option?
<szrhawaii_> have you downloaded the file
<nick_> yes
<nick_> but i meant to say where is the "settings" option
<nick_> I don't see it
<szrhawaii_> menu>application>settings
<szrhawaii_> application will be at the bottom of the menu with the same icon as the package manager
<szrhawaii_> then highlight settings
<nick_> I installed  that package and I still don't see the "desktop effects" option
<szrhawaii_> oh my bad its in system
<nick_> lol
<nick_> ok, that helps
<szrhawaii_> menu>application>system
<nick_> :)
<szrhawaii_> im so used to kde 3.5
<nick_> there it is!
<nick_> that explains it
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<szrhawaii_> i just upgraded to this this weekend
<szrhawaii_> so everything is in some odd ball places still
<nick_> It says that I have to install compiz engine
<nick_> So I'll do that
<szrhawaii_> yeah just click install
<nick_> but this looks like I'mm on the right track then
<szrhawaii_> yep
<nick_> if I have any more problems I'll bee back
<szrhawaii_> yep
<nick_> thanks a lot! :D
<szrhawaii_> worst case scenario you will have to download the whole compiz feature
<nick_> I hope i don't
<szrhawaii_> oh another hint nick
<nick_> I'm on an Eee PC and I'm almost out of SSD space!
<szrhawaii_> you need to turn off the desktop effects in another setting or it will conflict and slow it down
<szrhawaii_> why didnt you just do virtual machine instead
<nick_> huh?
<szrhawaii_> that way you get a full os on like 10gb of space
<nick_> Why  would I do that?
<szrhawaii_> rather than a whole session
<szrhawaii_> which is like 40gb if im not mistaken
<nick_> I don't know what you're talking about
<nick_> I don't have 40GBs of space on this thing
<szrhawaii_> depends how much packages you download with it
<nick_> YAYY!!!It works! :D
<nick_> now I'll fiddle with Compiz
<nick_> Thanks srzhawaii
<szrhawaii_> you gotta turn off another setting or it will conflict and slow down your system
<szrhawaii_> heads up
<nick_> what do you mean?
<nick_> "another setting"?
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<nick_> I don't get it
<szrhawaii_> go to menu>system>system settings>desktop
<szrhawaii_> if you dont turn this off you will slow your system and it will run slow
<szrhawaii_> and then when you open and close windows will take forever
<nick_> OK...now what?
<nick_> i'm there
<szrhawaii_> desktop effects
<nick_> disable them?
<szrhawaii_> enable desktop effects
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<nick_> ok
<szrhawaii_> disable
<nick_> that makes sense
<nick_> I assume this is KDEs own compositing window manager
<szrhawaii_> yeah cant have two desktop effects at the same time
<szrhawaii_> yeah
<nick_> right
<nick_> alright
<nick_> thanks
<nick_> seriously, thanks a lot
<nick_> I never would have figured it out without you
<nick_> gotta go, bye!
<szrhawaii_> i had to figure that the hard way
<szrhawaii_> bye
<hack> Some one know good dcpp client for kubunt?
<Mamarok> hack: and dcpp would be? DriveCrypt?
<hack> no dc++
<hack> is kind of p2p
<Mamarok> hack did you check for LinuxDc++?
<hack> no... thx
<Mamarok> hack: see here: https://launchpad.net/linuxdcpp
<marek_> hi anybody tried to use aoe?
<RurouniJones> Age Of Empire?
<marek_> ata over ethernet
<tdn> I am trying to get an HP LaserJet P1005 to work in 8.04. I add the printer via CUPS admin. The printer seems to be added just fine. When I try to print a test page, it shows in the print queue, but nothing happens on the printer. After a while, the  print job disappears from the print queue, but I get no error or anything. How do I debug this?
<sorush20> flash isn't working in firefox any help?
<RurouniJones> sorush20: Well, give us some details
<RurouniJones> We aren't psychic
<RurouniJones> Did it work before? Have you installed iet yet? What have you done recently that might have affected it
<sorush20> I have firefox 3.0.5 it worked in firefox 3.0.4 I upgraded with apt and not flash sites do not work..
<marek_> hi how can i change permissions, to allow normal user, not superuser to mount the devices?
<sorush20> swfdec weorks but not fully
<RurouniJones> How do the sites not work? Nothing? error?
<sorush20> fps is low
<Guest7529> flash       apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    <- and flash work
<sorush20> I just get a status message done on the status bar of firefox
<RurouniJones> Try uninstalling and reinstalling the plugin
<sorush20> I'm doing that now
<sorush20> I have disabled the swfdec for mozilla but now I don't get any flash content loaded
<rtra> updated kubuntu and got kubuntu 4.1,,, is it possible to go back to 3.x?
<rtra> read kde ...
<roland_> moin
<roland_> ich versuche gerade einen mediastramserver (mtpcenter) aufzusetzen
<d0htem> :o
<roland_> wenn ich ihn aber als virtuellen Host ind die Apache httpd.config eintrage kann ich nicht mehr aucf mein Mythweb zugreifen :-(
<roland_> was ist also nun der Unterschied zwischen einträgen in der httpd.conf und einträgen im Verzeichniss "sites-available"
<sorush20> thats as much detail I can give you .
<rtra> i don't know man
<rtra> lost some settings
<rtra> brb
<ddphillips> Hi.  I have a small problem turning off the backlight of my X41 laptop off.  When I run "xset dpms force off", the backlight is properly turned off, but about a second later, the backlight is turned back on, and the screen is pained black... Any ideas?
<ddphillips> I should probably ask this question in #ubuntu instead... sorry
<Rasputin> my screen is auto detected as 900x600 but should be 1024x768, can i still put a line in xorg.conf and what would it be?
<wathek> hey guys
<wathek> any one can get qt4-assistant ?
<wathek> coz when I try to download qt4-assistant I get this :
<wathek> it says that qt4-assistant doesn't exist anymore
<wathek> huh strange qt assistant seems to be installed !
<wathek> it's ok I solved my prob thanx
<guiterb> somebody here?
<Guest83762> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<guiterb> what is compiz?
<guiterb> i dot't understand
<Guest83762> it wasnt for you actually..
<Guest83762> I just want to see the chanel for compiz-fusion that's all
<Guest83762> guiterb: I am very new on linux.. but, just for curiosity.. do you have any question?
<guiterb> i have no question
<guiterb> i'm new too
<guiterb> i just want to built the platform of the arm-linux-gcc
<guiterb> it have many wrong when i compile the kernel of the linux 2.6.28
<Guest83762> I have never try to compile a kernel of linux.. :(
<ShishKabab> Hi. Could anyone tell me what 'cat /etc/issue' returns in Kubuntu 8.10?
<guiterb> <ShishKabab>Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l
<ShishKabab> guiterb: Ok. So that's the same as in Ubuntu. Thanks!
<guiterb> i use the 8.10
<ShishKabab> guiterb: Oh. That's interesting....
<guiterb> have you  ever compile the linux kernel
<kyle__> Hey Guys, Does any one here know the location of my desktop wallpaper in intrepid, ie: Blue Curl
<guiterb> who have ever used the bt3
<ShishKabab> When I do sudo aptitude install <package>, how can I check (in a Bash script) whether the packages successfuly installed?
<Mamarok> kyle__: it's in /usr/share/wallpapers/
<kyle__> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> ShishKabab: look at your screen when you do the install, it tells you :)
<patricia> is do eppa
<Mamarok> !de | patricia
<ubottu> patricia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Mamarok> too late :)
<ShishKabab> Mamarok: I want to automate some things in a Bash script and exit when the packages weren't successfuly installed.
<Mamarok> ShishKabab: exit what?
<ShishKabab> Mamarok: The execution of the script.
<Mamarok> ShishKabab: well, sounds more like a bash 101 course problem than a support question to me
<ShishKabab> Mamarok: The problem is that Aptitude always returns 0, whether it failed or not.
<Guest83762> someone here knows about about svn??
<Mamarok> Guest83762: what do you want to know about svn?
<Guest83762> mamarok: I have create a reposotiry in a server and know I wanto to make the first import.. I am using the follow command: svn import . svn+ssh://myacout@server/mypathdirectory -m  "initial import"
<Mamarok> ShishKabab: sorry, sounds a bit too much to me, you can see if something installs on the screen, and get an error message when it doesn't what else do you need?
<Mamarok> Guest83762: do you have an svn account?
<Guest83762> I get: no repository found
<Guest83762> mamarok: I didn't know I need a special svn account.. sorry
<Guest83762> mamarok: I just connect with ssh to my account and create svnadmin create myrepository
<Guest83762> mamarok: in my server acount
<Mamarok> Guest83762: what svn server are you talking about ?
<ShishKabab> Mamarok: An accurate exit code. I just discovered that apt-get doesn't have the problem.
<Guest83762> mamarok: is a server in the university for student
<Guest83762> mamarok: I connect to the server with ssh and I did create a svn repository
<Mamarok> Guest83762: did you read the man page?
<Guest83762> mamarok: no
<dennister_> good morning channel....my system services module from kcontrol has become orphaned...anyone know the fix?
<Mamarok> Guest83762: it might be useful I'd say
<Guest83762> mamarok: but is something wrong with the all idea??
<Mamarok> Guest83762: no, not wrong, but if you want to use svn you should document yourself a bit, and that's student homework, not a support question
<Guest83762> well read a bit about it, there for I know this command, and it should work but I dont know why doesn't.. any way thanks you :)
<Guest83762> *well I read
<Mamarok> Guest83762: have you seen that you have a dot in your command?
<Guest83762> becouse I am in the current directory where the files to import are
<Mamarok> Guest83762: well, either there is no such repository or you don't have access rights
<schiste> heya :)
<gorgonizer> hello!
<schiste> I've just installed 8.10 and KDE 4.1 and... my burner is not working. In fact I doubt my cdrom is even detected/mounted. I'd need some help in here :)
<dennister_> good morning channel....my system services module from kcontrol has become orphaned...anyone know the fix?
<gorgonizer> does anyone know if there is a way to speed the operations of the SQL database underlying Amarok 2?
<Mamarok> schiste: what buring app are you using, k3b?
<schiste> yep Mamarok
<Mamarok> gorgonizer: ask in #amarok please
<gorgonizer> okay, cheers :)
<Mamarok> schiste: you might have to configure it first, did you?
<schiste> k3b ? it doesn't detect any device :)
<schiste> here is  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0  my cat /etc/fstab if it's of any help
<Mamarok> hm, strange... if you put a CD in the drive, does it show up in "recently plugged in devices"?
<schiste> nope
<krio> hi
<schiste> just tried with an audiocd
<krio> i have the question of the year
<krio> i want to download an old version of kubuntu, the 7.04
<Mamarok> hm, scd0 doesn't sound like a cd reader but more like a scsi drive
<sito> where is a kooka in kde4¿
<Mamarok> krio: second, I tell you the repo
<jussi01> !info skanlite | sito, here is a replacement till kooka gets ported
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<Mamarok> kooka? not in kde4, change it's name
<Mamarok> jussi01: :)
<jussi01> :)
<krio> it comes whit all upgrade or i can't upgrade it because is no long support?
<Mamarok> krio: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/
<Mamarok> krio: but keep in mind that downgrading is not supported
<krio> mamarok: so no repository is available for this version?
<Mamarok> krio: yes there is, but do you already run an earlier version?
<Mamarok> krio: later version I mean
<krio> i've got no hardwere
<Mamarok> krio: ?
<schiste> ok this is definitly weird, is there anyway so my computer detect my cdrom/dvd device and automount it
<krio> old pentium 3 1 giga and 256 mb of ram
<schiste> as it used to be for me on gutsy ^^
<Mamarok> schiste: hm, sry, your fstab entry is correct, my bad
<schiste> nope
<schiste> I'm looking here and there and can't find why it's not working
<Mamarok> krio: then I suggest you try Xubuntu instead of Kubuntu, as 256 mb ram is not much
<krio> mamorok: i don't like the xface desktop
<Mamarok> krio: but use a current release, no use to take 7.04
<Mamarok> krio: upgrade your ram?
<krio> no time to vaste to search the ram
<krio> and if i find it comes to exoansive
<Mamarok> krio: well, prepare to run very slow then, or use xfce
<krio> mamarok: sorry but i've installed on my computer a 7.04 and it run fine
<Mamarok> krio: and don't even try to use desktop effects, no way with so little ram
<krio> the problem is that i've mistake something because
<sito> jussi01 -> thanks!!!
<krio> when i try to upgrade whit sinaptic something
<krio> goes wrong
<jussi01> sito: :)
<Mamarok> krio:  what did you change?
<Mamarok> krio: make sure all your sources.list entries point to feisty repositories
<krio> i've used the bockports
<krio> checing it fron the windows of sinaptic
<Mamarok> krio: what error do you have then?
<loic-m> Hi. Could someone with a default Intrepid Kubuntu install + Firefox try and report if backported flash plugins work for them on i386 and/or amd64 using the packages at Bug #310061 https://bugs.launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+bug/310061 ?
<dennister_> jussi01: good morning :) can you help me with an orphaned kcontrol module?
<krio> four dependency or program is red because is not istall proprely
<dennister_> it's system services that's not working...do u know which kde package needs to be reinstalled? or any other fix?
<Mamarok> krio: did you try running the following in command line: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<krio> mamarok: thanks but i see the watch is too late i've got to work
<Mamarok> krio: try it later then :)
<krio> can i see late this night?9 or 10 o clock?
<caris_mere> For me Kpilot doesn't sync with kontact in KDE4, has anybody had any luck or know how to fix this?
<Mamarok> what time is it now for you?
<Mamarok> krio: there almost always is someone, just be patient
<krio> 2.45 p.m.
<dennister_> should there be a symlink or something between /dev/cdrom and the other two devices (/dev/cdrom0 and /dev/cdrom1)? obviously only one drive is likely to be playing at a time, but a lot of the multimedia apps are configured to /dev/cdrom...which doesn't apply to either of my drives as of yet
<Mamarok> ditto here, so yes, I will probably be around
<krio> ok thanks a lot guy
<Mamarok> :)
<krio> by.. by..
<Mamarok> bye :)
<dennister_> i mean, i had to change amarok's configuration from /dev/cdrom to /dev/cdrom1, but I'd like it to be able to play from /dev/cdrom0, too, whithout changing the configuration all the time
<administrator> yo
<wikki> anyone done a kubuntu install to a usb disk?
<administrator> not yet
<wikki> pendrive linux.com has some stuff
<wikki> but not exactly what i'm looking for
<administrator> he guys, i have a little problem, i clicked wrong on my taskbar and now the system tray is stretched  out and when I minimize a program you   can't see it there ...
<Mamarok> schiste: in your /media/, is there only one cdrom entry?
<Mamarok> administrator: what kde version?
<administrator> the newest i think 4.1
<schiste> Mamarok: yep
<schiste> a /media/cdrom0
<schiste> can make a ln -s for cdrom if needed
<Mamarok> schiste: normally you should have a symlink to cdrom, indeed
<BluesKaj> G'morning
<administrator> can somebody help me please ? i don't want to install everything again :d
<peabody> can someone help me with an intrepid audio problem? My inital sound gets cut short, and then when I try to watch videos, I get like a skipping echo.. it's like every sound is played 4 times. so so so so words words words words sound sound sound sound like like like like this this this this this I hope that's descriptive enough
<dennister_> anyone able to help me with any of these probs?
<Mamarok> administrator: click on the cashew in the right corner, there you can modify your settings for the taskbar
<dennister_> BluesKaj: good morning :)
<BluesKaj> hey dennister_ :)
<Mamarok> dennister_: patience!
<administrator> cashnew  ?
<administrator> it doesn't help, i've tried a couple of things allready
<Mamarok> peabody: you are talking about flash player videos?
<dennister_> lol...been here 40 minutes and patient...only time i ever get anywhere these days is to remind pps of my patience!
<Mamarok> administrator: tried a right click on your taskbar?
<administrator> yes
<Mamarok> dennister_: hey, we are all volunteers and not payed for what we do
<solenskiner> hey, i need a pointer on how to make apps of different toolkit look the same. gtkapp-root, kde3app, kde3-root, and kde4app-root
<dennister_> other people appear in channel, ask a question, and you in particular answer them right away
<Mamarok> administrator: edit pannel settings
<peabody> yeah
<Mamarok> dennister_: I answer what I know :)
<BluesKaj> peabody, sounds like a loopback in your sound setup ..look at alsa mixer in the konsole and play some sounds and fool with the vol controls and check your settings in kmix
<dennister_> yes, and i volunteer all the time...too
<administrator> and then ?
<wikki> dennister_: did you check #amarok?
<schiste> Mamarok: didn't changed a thing
<dennister_> yes, and same non-results there...although one person at least answered me once :)
<Mamarok> schiste: really strange, as the cd drive should be seen by default
<schiste> yep
<Mamarok> dennister_: I'm sorry, I can't help you as I don't know how to fix your problem, so you either wait for another volunteer to drop in or get payed support, I'm really sorry
<schiste> That's what I don't understand. And that's why I came here^^ I usually come only when I can't find anything
<dennister_> Mamarok: thanks
<solenskiner> can i install kde3control center and use that to make kde3apps look as kde4?
<chad> p]
<BluesKaj> dennister_, ok what probs are you having again ?
<dennister_> am in amarok channel...have only 2 songs in collection and playlist, amarok plays one fine but not the other...looks like it's playing, but no sound
<Mamarok> administrator: if you choose edit panel settings, you can add/remove widgets
<peabody> BluesKaj: Nothing seems to help. I turned on every audio device in the mixer and tried to mute everything then unmute one at a time
<administrator> yeah i know but how can i get the taskbalk for programs back ?
<dennister_> BluesKaj: second problem with amarok is that i have two drives, had to change amarok's config from /dev/cdrom to /dev/cdrom0 for it to play my audio cd
<schiste> ok let's try a reboot
<peabody> There's one device that has no mute or slider called Intmic
<schiste> who knows...
<Mamarok> administrator: all the apps in the panel are widgets, so just add the taskbar again
<peabody> it's checked capture and will not uncheck
<dennister_> shouldn't there be a symlink or something between /dev/cdrom and both optical drives so changing config of multimedia apps isn't necessary every time user switches drives?
<solenskiner> how can i make kde3 and 4 apps visually alike? change kde3theme and colors from withing kde4?
<Mamarok> solenskiner: you need the oxygen theme installed
<administrator> ok i have it, thanks!
<Mamarok> :)
<solenskiner> i have it, but disliked the colourscheme, so i changed it.. how can i change kde3 colourscheme?
<solenskiner> Mamarok: can i install the kde3control center?
<Mamarok> solenskiner: in the system settings too
<Mamarok> solenskiner: it should be installed by default
<solenskiner> Mamarok: it only effects kde4apps..
<Mamarok> solenskiner: so you talk about kde3 apps in kde4, do you?
<solenskiner> Mamarok: yes. sorry if im a bit unclear
<BluesKaj> dennister_, AFAIK /dev/cdrom0 is the deafault name for most drives , some are .dev/scd0 as well .
<administrator> now i also have another question, i can't make my compiz effects work ...
<BluesKaj> err /dev/scd0
<Mamarok> solenskiner: if you use a global theme it should apply to all apps, except those that don't use Qt
<administrator> and especially the cube doesn't work!
<Mamarok> administrator: system settings ->desktop -> desktop effects
<Mamarok> administrator: you need kde 4.2 beta for the cube
<solenskiner> Mamarok: yeah it should.. but it dosn't.
<Mamarok> there's no cube in 4.1.3 AFAIK
<schiste> ok, still not working
<administrator> why is that :s
<Mamarok> solenskiner: what particular kde3 app are you talking about?
<Mamarok> administrator: guess
<solenskiner> Mamarok: konversation, amarok, kdevelop...
<Mamarok> schiste: I'm really sorry, did you try to boot from your drive to check if it's working?
<schiste> I installed ubuntu from a live cd yesterday :)
<solenskiner> Mamarok: can i install the kcontrolcenter from kde3 and use that to change colourscheme
<solenskiner> ?
<Mamarok> solenskiner: no, not a good idea
<schiste> Can try, but don't see why it worked just fine yesterday, and doesn't today ^^
<Mamarok> solenskiner: konversation uses the oxygen colour scheme here....
<dennister_> BluesKaj: yes, one drive is scd0; other is scd1, according to /dev/ directory both are linked to /dev/cdrom, but multimedia apps like amarok can't read the media unless soemthing other than /dev/cdrom is in the config
<administrator> so compiz doesn''t work with this? can i do an update for kde 4.2 then ?
<solenskiner> Mamarok: ok.. i have scheme oxygen and colorsscheme obsidian coast, but kde3apps are the default colourscheme
<schiste> ok now it's REALY weird
<Mamarok> administrator: try kde 4.2 beta 2, it works fine here, or else be patient for the next release :)
<Mamarok> solenskiner: moment, I try this out
<dennister_> BluesKaj: oops...let me correct myself: scd0 and scd1 are both in cdrom group...
<schiste> It works. And the only think I've done is plugging in a new hard drive
<administrator> how can i do that ? (i'm not used to linux yet)
<solenskiner> Mamarok: ok, and thanks for taking the time and energy :)
<schiste> soooooooooo
<schiste> now it detects it as a cd burner but not as a dvd burner
<solenskiner> Mamarok: ill be back in 10
<Mamarok> solenskiner: I see what you mean, and no, there's no way to change that
<solenskiner> Mamarok: ok.. but thanks :)
<solenskiner> laters
<Mamarok> schiste: did you trym to burn a dvd with k3b in simulation mode?
<Mamarok> *try
<schiste> trying
<schiste> can't start
<ded_> bonjour :)
<Mamarok> !fr | ded_
<ubottu> ded_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<schiste> the weird thing is, in the k3b conf, it's written the device can read and burn dvds
<Mamarok> schiste: a hardware problem?
<ded_> thank u ubottu
<ded_> bye
<schiste> Mamarok: could be... I hope not
<Mamarok> neither do I
<schiste> ^^
<schiste> I'm gonne try to find a cd. See if it reads it
<BluesKaj> administrator, Alt+F2 do : kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , then add these repositories to your sources.list : and save , then do a sudo apt-get update : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-updates-testing/ubuntu intrepid main,  and , deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-updates-testing/ubuntu intrepid main
<BluesKaj> bummer just missed him
<BluesKaj> some ppl just have no patience ..instant gratification is a prob these days :(
<Mamarok_> how nice, just got a crash on my laptop :(
<Mamarok_> later
<schiste> arf
<Mamarok> back
<eagles0513875> morning and greetings from texas Mamarok
<Mamarok> hi eagles0513875
<jluc> bonjour
<BluesKaj> Mamarok , are you running the new amarok 2 ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:  i am
<eagles0513875> just put  it on here this morning
<BluesKaj> just curious about it's stablity
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you just upgrade or totally reinstall ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: on the kubuntu.org page there is the link to the ppa
<BluesKaj> ok
<eagles0513875> that all i did it removed the 1.4 version that came with intrepid and installs 2
<eagles0513875> want me to get the link for ya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I'll find the the link
<BluesKaj> gotta do some errands for a few mins ..bbl
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i got the link
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0 had it open still form this am when i upgraded
<schiste> LMAO
<BluesKaj> ok thx eagles0513875
<schiste> Ok now it's just odd. My device is working fine.
<schiste> And done anything to help it
<Mamarok> schiste: wow, that really is great!
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I run svn
<Mamarok> so it's more like 2.0.1 :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: and it is very stable, never had a crash so far
<wikki> someone take a look at this screen shot http://www.uploderx.net/x/31950/ is there a way to change how those buttons look?
<wikki> and the tabs at the top
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: dont jynx yourself
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: i have found when i say stuff like that the opposite usually happens
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: I'm not superstitious :)
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: just wait then you will be coming to me saying im right
<e-head> good morning.
<e-head> anyone have any experience with xrdp?
<Mamarok> wikki: try to adjust the zoom
<Mamarok> also, there are Qt-Themes available for Firefox, and we all await a Qt-version, hopefully soon
<wikki> I saw the qt theme, but that doesn't seem to do much
<wikki> i'm trying the qt styles now
<wikki> ah yes
<wikki> that did it
<wikki> qtcurve
<wikki> gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<wikki> http://forum.kde.org/how-to-integrate-firefox-into-kde-t-17786.html
<wikki> that's a good post on the subject
<Mamarok> wikki: I know, but it's still only a workaround till we have a real Qt-base Firefox
<eagles0513875> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<g_> Hey I keep getting failed package downloads only on select package lists which are the US transaltions
<Mamarok> g_: you can ignore these safely, as there is no us-translation :)
<Mamarok> us English is default
<Colonel_Panic> In KDE 4.2, how can I make my desktop contents be displayed on my desktop instead of confined inside a plasmoid?
<juanantonio> Hello. I need some help to install Skype
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype juanantonio
<juanantonio> Ok, thanks, man
<SSJ_GZ> Colonel_Panic: Right-click Desktop -> Appearance Settings -> Desktop Activity -> Type -> Folder View.
<enzo> salve
<eagles0513875> enzo you looking for the italian channel
 * BluesKaj installs amarok-kde4
<BluesKaj> enzo , salve magister :) ...see i remember some latin :)
<bazhang> he quit
<eagles0513875> wow
<BluesKaj> oops too mant smilies
<BluesKaj> many
<eagles0513875> are you kidding me who uses latin any more
<BluesKaj> heh, yeah we wondered about that 50 yrs ago too
<BluesKaj> 10th grade ...first yr studting latin
<BluesKaj> shudda studied computer science instead
<Raidenovich> Hey, can someone tell me if i can chose different wallpaper for my virtual desktops?
<Raidenovich> under kubuntu 8.10
<bdizzle> gah, I reallly need to write down this shortcut
<bdizzle> how do I view all processes and their ID's to do a kill process? from CLI?
<schiste> top
<juanantonio> Raidenovich, I think you can if not using Compiz as I am
<Raidenovich> "top"
<bdizzle> thanks
<Raidenovich> sorry, Compiz?
<schiste> bdizzle: and if it's one of your precesses you can use "top -u user"
<bdizzle> eh, not the one I was looking for
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<schiste> user being your login ;)
<juanantonio> Yes, Compiz is another Windows manager used in Linux
<juanantonio> but Wall paper, I think so, left click on the desktop and you can tell Kubuntu to use this or that wallpaper for all desktops or not, though I have never used this option
<ecl_> hola ?
<eagles0513875> hi
<CoJaBo-Dell> hi
<eagles0513875> ecl_: do you need the spanish channel
<Mamarok> !es | ecl_
<ubottu> ecl_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ecl_> nah- i dont even speak spanish
<CoJaBo-Dell> lol
<eagles0513875> lol Mamarok
<Mamarok> well, that was a hit and miss then :)
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: thats why i asked lol before i did ! es
<eagles0513875> lol
<ecl_> i feel so piped
<snarkster> im listening to slay radio on amarok, and i noticed it isnt saying what song is playing anymore.. is this an amarok issue or a radio station issue?
<eagles0513875> ecl_: this is the support channel bro
<ecl_> & i'm only here trying kubuntu on my mommas dell
<ecl_> thanks eagles, i kind of knew that
<snarkster> ecl_: hows it working for you
<eagles0513875> ok just checking taking the channel off topic kinda
<Mamarok> snarkster: that's from the station, depends what signal they send
<ecl_> video is a little strange at times, like out of range or something
<snarkster> Mamarok: oh ok, well most of the stations dont show there names or songs anymore
<Mamarok> snarkster: what version?
<ecl_> oh- the live version wouldnt run so i risked her dell & did the install within windows
<ecl_> 8.10
<snarkster> version 2 of amarok, kde 4.1.85
 * Mamarok tries it out
<snarkster> i have to say the internet radio feature of amarok 2 is just the most awesome thing ever.
<snarkster> it reminds me of kderadio
<snarkster> when that worked
<Mamarok> snarkster: it works here
<snarkster> are you listening to slay radio?
<Mamarok> np: Mixer - Nemesis the Warlock [SLAY Radio]
<snarkster> what ip address?
<snarkster> wonder if it culd be my signal strength as Im wifi
<BluesKaj> hmm, I wonder what happened to the internet radio bit rates in amarok 2... anything under 128 is unlistable to me
<snarkster> yah i noticed that as well..
<BluesKaj> unlistenable
<Mamarok> snarkster: http://relay4.slayradio.org:8000/
<snarkster> does the song have a horn playing and a piano in the background?
 * Mamarok uses svn build
<snarkster> :P
<Mamarok> snarkster: yes
<snarkster> well mine worked just fine about a week ago.
<Mamarok> and that's a sax, not a horn
<snarkster> :P
<snarkster> sax, trumpet whateva. :D
<snarkster> i listen to this station all the time
<snarkster> pretty good music
<cuznt> i have a usb out for my mini disc is there a porgram that lets me transfer my music files like that?
<juanantonio> Hello, I have some doubts concerning HDMI in Linux
<snarkster> dolphin
<juanantonio> I have a NVidia 7100 GS onboard and want to know if I can have some problems when I connect it to a monitor through HDMI? Any problem with the sound or the resolution optimal?
<BluesKaj> amarok 2 is crashing with compiz turned on
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you use compiz in kde4?
<snarkster> kwin crashes when playing Diablo 2
<Mamarok> you should use desktop effects instead
<snarkster> googleearth doesnt work with compize or DE
<BluesKaj> I use kwin mostly , Mamarok
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: still, you should remove Compiz if you are using DE, might only cause conflicts
<BluesKaj> not using DE , Mamarok
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you contradict yourself :)
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, ?
<BluesKaj> DE is compiz AFAIK , so if I'm using kwin . compiz is turned off
<snarkster> DE are cool really, but not really a productive thing, just eye candy.. I turn it on so people can see and get the ooooh aaaaahs then turn it off
<snarkster> ive been trying to figure out how to put DRI on a old laptop that I have the DRI for in this new xorg.conf file
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: no it's not, and what do you mean by "using kwin"?
<snarkster> arent the effects in kwin just compiz
<Mamarok> snarkster: nope, it doesn't use the compiz package at all
<juanantonio> Someone can help me with the HDMI question¿?
<snarkster> oh! but causes the same problems that compiz does..
<Mamarok> !patience | juanantonio
<ubottu> juanantonio: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<snarkster> !HDMI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HDMI
<snarkster> juanantonio: try the forums if no one helps you.
<juanantonio> Thank you
<vlad> !driver install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver install
<Mamarok> vlad: what driver?
<vlad> nvidia
<snarkster> vlad what driverf
<vlad> upgarde
<vlad> upgrade
<vlad> from bash doesent work
<Mamarok> vlad, what upgrade are you talking about?
<snarkster> are you using commercial driver?
<vlad> from kate error
<vlad> yes
<snarkster> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vlad> thx
<snarkster> hope that helps
<vlad> hope to
 * BouibHeuWay vous inquietez po, c est po la fin du monde  !!!
<vlad> because te monitor does like a stobe
<vlad> :d
<Mamarok> BouibHeuWay: please turn your automatic messages off!
<snarkster> ima go smoke
<rodrigo__> hola alguien de colombia
<Mamarok> !es | rodrigo__
<ubottu> rodrigo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paul__> ?
<berit> Hey! I'm running Kubuntu 8.04, how to enable the "full upgrade option" in Adept? Its now greyed out...
<cuznt> what is the lspci command for usb please?
<berit> cuznt: lsusb
<cuznt> danks
<Mamarok> berit: do you run Adept with sudo rights?
<snarkster> ok im off.. have things to do
<berit> Mamarok: Oh, ye, thanks, kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade" did it :)
<snarkster> why do they do that?
<Mamarok> snarkster: do what?
<njhewitt> Can I move the volume OSD to a corner of the screen? My laptop has a volume control wheel right on the front, it's very sensitive, and the OSD right in the middle of the screen is kind of annoying. Using 4.2 beta 2 on Intrepid.
<snarkster> if they provide a button the button shouldnt work if there is no dist upgrade available
<Mamarok> njhewitt: go to the settings and move it
<njhewitt> Mamarok: i've been looking, can't find it in any settings.
<snarkster> why should you need to type somehting in
<psi_> hey guys, how can i configure the start-behavoirt of a starting window? it would a "remember last position"?
<Mamarok> njhewitt: settings ->configure Amarok -> on screen display
<Mamarok> snarkster: don't know what you are talking about
<snarkster> i think he meant system
<snarkster> the kdesudo adept-manager --dist-upgrade thing
<njhewitt> Mamarok: That's just Amarok though, I don't even have it running right now and there is a volume display showing.
<Mamarok> njhewitt: what else are you running that uses an OSD?
<njhewitt> Mamarok: it stops if I quit KMix, but then I don't have any volume control at all.
<Mamarok> njhewitt: dont quit, just hide the mixer window
<snarkster> the OSD from kmix is in the middle of his screen
<Mamarok> snarkster: I understood, what I don't is what you are talking about :)
<snarkster> lol
<snarkster> n/m
<Mamarok> :)
<snarkster> not important
<njhewitt> The OSD volume bar pops up whether the mixer window is shown or KMix is just docked in the status bar.
 * Mamarok has no OSD for Kmix...
<njhewitt> Mamarok: perhaps it's new for 4.2?
<Mamarok> njhewitt: I run kde 4.2
<njhewitt> very strange
<e-head> Hey, do you guys know how I can change the default desktop environment?
<Mamarok> e-head: you mean change in kdm?
<psi_> hey guys, how can i configure the start-behavoirt of a starting window? it would a "remember last position"?
<snarkster> been wondering if i can run gdm and get that guest account thing going.
 * Bouib Attention MesDames et Messieurs, dans un instant, çà va commencer..... :))
<Mamarok> Bouib: please turn off your automatic messages!
<snarkster> ok later chaps.. Im outta here
 * snarkster gives Mamarok a cuo if hit coffee
<Mamarok> huhu jono :)
<njhewitt> Mamarok: people in #kde tell me that the OSD is a Kubuntu addition. I'll go file a bug report.
<Mamarok> funny, I use Kubuntu here and don't have it
<BluesKaj> hmm,  amarok 2 seems to knock me off IRC when streaming off the net...gotta reconsider this
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: that sounds weird, works fine here, I'm streaming all the time
<njhewitt> Mamarok: It does react differently to different inputs. Only my laptop volume wheel triggers the OSD, mouse wheeling over the KMix icon doesn't bring it up. Perhaps your laptop sends a different kind of signal from its controls.
<Mamarok> njhewitt: seems so
<josh_> how do i gain Su ( Status ) Within Kubuntu's GUI?
<Mamarok> josh_: start the app with kdesudo
<Mamarok> or sudo from the command line
<josh_> got it
<josh_> thanks!
<BluesKaj> it's not an improvement IMO Mamarok, nicer eye candy perhaps but the setup is goofy
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: what are you talking about?
<rushdi> salut tt monde
<Mamarok> !fr | rushdi
<ubottu> rushdi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> I just use amarok for internet radio ...I don't play a lot of music with it
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: well, you seem to have strange settings with all the errors you get, are you using the Xine backend in Phonon?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Mamarok> good :)
<BluesKaj> I'm gooing back to the stable version
<e-head> Mamarok: well, I suspect that when I pull gnome down via apt-get, it's going to set up gdm, and fiddle with whatever other X session files control the default wm/desktop (xsession, xinitrc).
<BluesKaj> I'll wait til 2 is ready for prime time :)
<e-head> I usually connect to my computer via vnc, so the display manager isn't that important.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: 2 *is* stable!
<loic-m> juanantonio I've got no problems with HDMI monitor with a 7900GS and nvidia drivers
<Mamarok> e-head: you can choose when it's installing
<e-head> But, I've noticed when you pull down different desktops (kde, gnome, xfce), they almost invariable set up there own display manager and set the default desktop/wm to their own (when connecting via vnc).
<BluesKaj> well, Mamarok ,not on my setup it isn't
<e-head> Do you know if it's something in /etc/defaults?
<e-head> Or if there is a tool you can run to switch em around, try em all out?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: then it's your setup I'd say, I use it without problems
<e-head> or a dpkg config or something?
<Mamarok> e-head: as I sais, choose when it's installing, it will prompt you
<Mamarok> *siad
<Mamarok> *said
<BluesKaj> I don't care for the interface either, i prefer to have the 1.4 style lists
<e-head> Right. I followed you.
<e-head> I was just thinking of switching them around, trying them all out.
<Mamarok> sry
<e-head> I was just wondering the proper way to do this.
<e-head> I mean... I could make a .xsession or .xinitrc file I suppose, just for me... but is there a system wide way to set the default ?
<Bou> hiya
<Bou> I got this message in Dolphin: KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'
<Bou> when using -u parameter to launch kate
<Mamarok> e-head: no idea how to do this once it's installed, sry
<e-head> Or do you have to stop/start servers and fiddle with the /etc/rc files?
<e-head> alright. thanks.  ;)
<Bou> looks like a known issue, is there also a know work around ?
<BlueG> I just upgraded to 8.10 and now get an error that ksmserver can't be started. .xsession-errors shows the NVIDIA OpenGL driver requires a CPU with SSE, which this machine doesn't have. Any suggestions on getting this machine working again?
<Mamarok> Bou: could you be a bit more explicit on what you are doing exactly, launching Kate with Dolphin?
<Bou> Mamarok: when clicking a text file from dolphin, it's opened by Kate with parameter -u (my config)
<Bou> Mamarok: opening 1 file is OK, opening a second file opens it correctly, bu i get this error message in Dolphin
<Mamarok> Bou: let me try that
<Bou> Mamarok: I've been told on #kde that several people running Kubuntu reported same problem
<Mamarok> hm, Kate is not default here, it's Kwrite...
<Bou> Mamarok:you can reproduce it too?
<Mamarok> Bou: not at all
<Mamarok> it simply opens a second kate, but as I said, Kate is not set as the default text editor in my settings, and I can't launch it with options in Dolphin
<Bou> Mamarok: yes, it only happens with option -u
<Bou> Mamarok: i discovered this problem when turning this option on
<Mamarok> oh, I see, it's not turned on by default then
<Bou> no
<Bou> i've edited this option from kmenuedit
<Mamarok> Bou: I use Kate as it is
<Bou> kate  --> kate -u
<Mamarok> why do you need this option?
<Bou> because if i open several files to edit them from dolphin I get several Kate windows opened
<Bou> which is less friendly than only one kate window
<Mamarok> yep, makes sense, I open files in Kate though...
<Mamarok> so I don't need to switch to Dolphin and then go back to my Kate window :)
<Bou> :)
<Bou> I know, i generally work as you
<Mamarok> that would be the woraround then :)
<Bou> but i'm following some tutorial and dolphin is more friendly to navigate into an unknow tree for me
<Mamarok> *Workaround
<Bou> yes, that's not critical, I just hoped there was a wuick fix
<Bou> *quick
<Mamarok> Bou: sry, don't know of any
<Bou> Mamarok: np, thanks for your time
<Mamarok> you're welcome :)
<Bou> Mamarok: i should report it anyway, if not done
<Mamarok> Bou: if it's a know problem you might not have to, but you should check launchpad for it anyway
<Bou> Mamarok: it's a known problem
<Mamarok> Bou: thx for checking :)
<balazs> hola
<balazs> salutare
<balazs> e vreun roman peaici ?
<Bou> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Bou> !ro | balazs
<ubottu> balazs: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<macjason0607>  hi all .. when i try to put in a cd/dvd i get an error message .. error mounting /media/cdrom0 .. i did a ls /media when i put in a cd and there was no cdrom0 symlink
<kevin_> hello
<kevin_> anyone in this channel?
 * CoJaBo-Dell is here
<Mamarok> kevin_: yes, do you have a question?
<kevin_> sry haven't used irc in a while
<kevin_> Yes, are there any ubuntu apps that will support mounting smb shares from a windows server?
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kevin_> thanks i'll go try that out.
<Mamarok> kevin_: what do you mean by "supporting"?
<kevin_> I'm trying to stream video from a windows server (WHS) and in most of the players i get an error
<kevin_> I found on a forum they don't support smb convetions and need to be mounted
<Mamarok> kevin_: most of the time it's a permission issue
<kevin_> i log on to the folder from dolphin for example but when I click on a video and select the video to play it it errors out
<kevin_> do apps have seperate authentication?
<Mamarok> as I said, you need to have the permission to stream the content
<kevin_> i gave read acces to everyone on the window server
<Mamarok> kevin_: what errors do you get?
<Copelia> #Lol
<kevin_> from totem player i get there is no plugin to handle the location of this file
<Mamarok> oh, then it's an encoding problem, you need the necessary codecs to play the video
<Mamarok> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Copelia> #salut
<Mamarok> kevin_: ^^ check those repos
<Mamarok> Copelia: do you need help?
<kevin_> Ah ok i installed some extra codecs but maybe the wrong ones
<Copelia> Mamarok, Sorry i'm dont in good chanel
<Copelia> and I'm speak French !
<Mamarok> !fr | Copelia
<ubottu> Copelia: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Copelia> Mamarok, Thank's very much !
<Mamarok> :)
<Copelia> :), Bye Bye Good evening All. :)
<schiste> is there command to search for a word in all the files of a specified directory ?
<schiste> a command**
<Salze> schiste: grep
<schiste> ok so I'm missing something as it's not working ^^
<Salze> grep -Ri <word> *
<trappist> or grep -ri <word <directory>
<Salze> Should work for at least everything that does not start with a dot. I'm not sure about those.
<schiste> ok was missing the -ri :)
<schiste> thanks
<trappist> -r is recursive, -i makes the search case-insensitive
<Salze> i is for non-case-sensitivity...don't know if you really want that.
<trappist> egrep -r '\b<word>\b' to search for the word standalone, so if your word is apple it won't find snapple or apples
<schiste> nop I doesn't, I fact I need it to be case sensitive
<schiste> Ok I definitly have to read from a to z grep man
<schiste> thanks a lot anyway :)
<trappist> schiste: read the grep manual, and get "Mastering Regular Expressions"
<schiste> k
<trappist> or just get a regular expression cheat sheet, for starters, but that book is awesome
<kevin_> does the default video player use the gstreamer platform?
<CoJaBo-Dell> How do I set a partition to mount automatically?
<DasKreech> !fstab | CoJaBo-Dell
<ubottu> CoJaBo-Dell: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<CoJaBo-Dell> Thanks
<kevin_> If I get a unable to open 'smb://....... in vlcplayer that is a permission problem correct?
<DasKreech> No vlc may not recognize smb://
<kevin_> I guess my safest bet is to just mnt the share then
<DasKreech> or use smbfuse
<TABASCO> Hi
<kevin_> ok thanks Das need to look that up ;)
<schiste> should grep -R Meta\ liens * work ?
<DasKreech> schiste: If you are looking for two words then yes
<schiste> I am
<schiste> I want all the files containing "Meta liens"
<DasKreech> That would almost do it
<schiste> almost ?
<DasKreech> Almost
<schiste> what's missing ?
<DasKreech> -l
<schiste> still not working
<schiste> that's just odd...
<Pete_> Trying to build xorg-server on 8.04 (sudo apt-get -b source xorg-server) but it dies  with "'GL_DEPTH_STENCIL_MESA' undeclared (first use in this function)" etc, any ideas?
<DasKreech> schiste: Works fine here
<schiste> DasKreech: well on my server it returns nothing
<DasKreech> maybe there is nthing withe Meta liens ?
<schiste> well, there's a Meta liens link on my website
<schiste> soooooooo
<schiste> And in fact I added it few month ago
<schiste> but just can't remember where
<DasKreech> try -i
<mhall> hello, is there a recommended program for ripping dual layer DVDs in kubuntu to prevent wasting power on the optical drive on airplanes, car rides, etc?
<DasKreech> !rip
<ubottu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<DasKreech> Awww
<kevin_> I got it working........ Thanks all
<yosri> i just want some info about piklab
<yosri> is there so who know this appl
<DasKreech> !info piklab
<ubottu> piklab (source: piklab): IDE for PIC-microcontroller development. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.2-2 (intrepid), package size 3761 kB, installed size 30620 kB
<nicolas__> hi!
<yosri> did u use it
<yosri> ??
<DasKreech> yosri: No t has forums at http://sourceforge.net/projects/piklab/
<yosri> thx
<nicolas__> i'm trying amarok 2, but it doesn't seems to work... I'm full screen and i've nothing but a simple player on top... did i miss something?
<mhall> DasKreech: actually i think you found my answer indirectly
<mhall> DasKreech: i started a /query with ubottu and started typing keywords related to dvds until i found something useful ;-)
<DasKreech> mhall: thank you for querying the bot!!!
<DasKreech> So many people just start a flood in the main chan
<DasKreech> If the bot said anything rude to you in private chat let me know and I'll sort her out ;-)
<nicolas__> how could i manage my collection in amorok 2?
<nicolas__> *amarok
<cllaudyu> i have a problem
<hyper_ch> cllaudyu: we all have... it's called lack of money
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: what do you mean by "manage"?
<cllaudyu> no really?
<nicolas__> at least see it.....
<hyper_ch> cllaudyu: so you ahve surplus money then? can I give you my bank details?
<cllaudyu> i can't see the text in menu and in this irc client
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: what do you mean?
<nicolas__> i'm totaly lost, i can't find anything in this new xersion
<cllaudyu> yeah why don't you want me 2 send you some money thru western uninon?
<nicolas__> well i'm in full screen and i've nothing display but a simple player on top
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: make a screen shot
<nicolas__> ok
<cllaudyu> heellloooo people why can't i see the text in  konversation an other programs
<cllaudyu> it's flashing like crazy
<hyper_ch> cllaudyu: hmmm screenshot?
<cllaudyu> now i see it now i don't
<nicolas__> hum where can i post it?
<cllaudyu> if i make screenshot how can u see it?
<cllaudyu> hmmm???
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: www.bayimg.org
<nicolas__> thxs!
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: thx goes to the TPB crew
<cllaudyu> the pirate bay?
<nicolas__> TPB?
<nicolas__> http://bayimg.com/dAmmBAabJ
<hyper_ch> cllaudyu: yes
<nicolas__> (don't pay attention to the song, A, first letter for the test :/)
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: I don't see it
<cllaudyu> this is a shit hole called kubuntu derivated from ubuntu or not is it free cause of the stupidity off people that can't make nothing work right?
<nicolas__> damn me neither....
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: did you attach it?
<nicolas__> png... i'll try something different
<cllaudyu> everything crashes one second after another
<cllaudyu> its the sign of perfection!!!
<DasKreech> cllaudyu: press alt+shift+F12
<cllaudyu> what thit i just do with pressing those ?
<cllaudyu> it appeasr that i see the text now
<cllaudyu> appears
<DasKreech> cllaudyu: Thre you go
<mhall> DasKreech: nope nothing bad
<DasKreech> :)
<cllaudyu> thank you so verry much i would kiss you but your far away
<mhall> DasKreech: querying the bot is a classic from my past use of debian
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: still online?
<geoffrey_> hi every body , i'm new one kubuntu , i can't run dvd's , and it works on vista could somebody help me ?
<DasKreech> cllaudyu: Send it in the mail
<cllaudyu> the kiss?
<cllaudyu> ok
<cllaudyu> just send it
<cllaudyu> sent
<cllaudyu> scuze me
<DasKreech> cllaudyu: your driver is messed up press alt+F3 -> Window Behaviour -> desktop effects and disable desktop effects
<mhall> nicolas__: link didnt work
<DasKreech> cllaudyu: If you want to keep those around play with them taking off each one till it stops flickering
<nicolas__> yes
<nicolas__> i know
<geoffrey_> they all are disabled
<DasKreech> !dvd | geoffrey_
<mhall> geoffrey_: just had to figure that out myself
<ubottu> geoffrey_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nicolas__> i've upload it 3 times
<mhall> geoffrey_: that's the same bot fact i used
<nicolas__> but i can't see it....
<cllaudyu> i dont need effects
<hyper_ch> nicolas__: then use some other service
<nicolas__> yes
<geoffrey_> but i got ati radeon hd 3400
<mhall> DasKreech: does ubottu have  listkeys and listvals
<mhall> DasKreech: or a web search or anything
<cllaudyu> but everything changed in the font of text eh what the hell if everything works it's ok even if a bit its shitty
<DasKreech> nicolas__: try imageshack.us
<DasKreech> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nicolas__> http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amarokcs9.jpg
<nicolas__> shold work
<nicolas__> *should
<cllaudyu> DasKreech your a veteran user of kubuntu?
<DasKreech> cllaudyu: Something like that
<cllaudyu> DasKreech well... i was wondering since when do u use this OS
<DasKreech> For 2 and a half years
<nicolas__> or this http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/1406/amarokcs9.jpg
<DasKreech> nicolas__: Woah!
<cllaudyu> DasKreech u know i was expecting that you would say that
<nicolas__> ?
<nashk> is it possible to install firefox on 8.10 without the branding?
<DasKreech> nicolas__: How did you get it to do that?
<cllaudyu> DasKreech i think u know every bug by it's name...
<DasKreech> !info abrowser
<ubottu> abrowser (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the unbranded abrowser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<nicolas__> I do have a pb right?
<DasKreech> nashk: ^^^
<nicolas__> hum sa simple install
<nashk> DasKreech: ?
<nicolas__> apt-get install amarok-kde4
<DasKreech> !info abrowser | nashk Firefox with no branding
<ubottu> abrowser (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the unbranded abrowser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<nicolas__> and that's it
<cllaudyu> whatever i'm gonna be back if i have any other problem bye all
<DasKreech> nicolas__: try closing it and running  kbuildsycoca4
<DasKreech> cllaudyu: bye Hope it works out fine
<nashk> !info abrowser
<ubottu> abrowser (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the unbranded abrowser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<nashk> ?
<nashk> DasKreech: Sorry, but I don't follow
<DasKreech> nashk: That's the package you need to install
<nashk> ah
<mhall> Why can Ubuntu distribute Firefox as Firefox when Debian can't. Always found that strange.
<nicolas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91803/
<nicolas__> i did it then restart amarok nothing changed
<DasKreech> mhall: Debian doesn't agree with the licensing of the trademark and Mozilla's attitude around it Ubuntu has no problems with un free items
<DasKreech> :-(
<DasKreech> Try puge amarok and reinstall
<nicolas__> ok i'll do that
<angasule> I just updated my kubuntu dapper and can't log in through kdm, though I can log in in a virtual terminal, any ideas what's going on?
<mhall> angasule: video driver didnt get updated maybe
<mhall> angasule: try temporarily changing nvidia driver in xorg.conf to nv
<mhall> angasule: then run jockey-kde and re-enable the nvidia driver
<mhall> angasule: had to do this myself when i just installed intrepid
<nicolas__> sudo apt-get autoremove amarok-kde4 is it enough to clean everything?
<DasKreech> angasule: check your ~/.xsession-errors
<angasule> mhall: thanks, but kdm works fine?
<angasule> DasKreech: thanks, checking
<DasKreech> nicolas__: Nope sudo apt-get remove amarok-kde4 --purge
<nicolas__> ok
<nicolas__> strange, doesn't work, but when I reinstall it still my songs in memory...
<angasule> disk was full, trying again soon, I shouldn't let my sister near a computer :)
<nicolas__> I'll uninstall again and reboot
<nicolas__> i'll be back
<CoJaBo-Dell> Why is Firefox interface horribly messed up under Kubuntu?
<angasule> CoJaBo-Dell: that's just how it looks? :) I don't see anything specially wrong
<nicolas__> re, done
<nicolas__> so confirm to install I do: sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<nicolas__> *so you confirm
<DasKreech> yes
<nicolas__> reboot do
<nicolas__> *done
<nicolas__> to reinstall i do sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Why is Firefox interface horribly messed up under Kubuntu?
<DasKreech> yes
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Umm not sure did you install a gtk-qt engine?
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: Not sure, how would I check and how would I fix it?
<DasKreech> Urk hold on
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: install gtk-qt-engine
<CoJaBo-Dell> ?
<nicolas__> still the same pb
<nicolas__> here's my install http://paste.ubuntu.com/91806/
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Install that package
<DasKreech> nicolas__: Not sure can you check in #amarok if they have seen this happen?
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: I get "gtk-qt-engine is already the newest version."
<Guest52177> how can I select OSS as drivers instead of ALSA o??
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Booo what's the problem with Firefox?
<nicolas__> ok thank you!
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: Tabs are really weird, scrollbars don't show up, backgrounds of controls dont match surrounding elements.
<Guest52177> I have problem with my headphone, but I dont know how to select the OSS drivers instead of the ALSA
<Guest52177> any help?
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: That's not supposed to happen can you press alt+shift+F12 and tell me if that helps
<DasKreech> Guest52177: Check in System Settings
<Salze> Can I configure when programs will be added to the quickstart plasmoid? (4.2 beta 2)
<DasKreech> When?
<Guest52177> DasKreech: I already check, but I cann't find how to switch (under sound)
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: What is that supposed to do?
<Salze> I mean after how many starts. The quickstart plasmoid still only shows 3 entries, although 4 are allowed.
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Turns off compositing
<CoJaBo-Dell> Nothing happened when I pressed it.
<DasKreech> Salze: QuickLaunch?
<Salze> DasKreech: Maybe the translation is wrong - Schnellstart in german. The one which is supposed to show the most used programs.
<DasKreech> Salze: The closest I can find to that is quicklaunch but that is manual. it doesn't auto add things
<confrey> hi everybody
<CoJaBo-Dell> hhi
<confrey> I've just installed kubuntu8.10, but I can't install skype, it seems a libqt4-gui is missing
<hyper_ch> confrey: how did you install skype?
<hyper_ch> confrey: and you run 64bit?
<confrey> and I can't see youtube's videos in konqueror... what can I do?
<confrey> hyper_ch: no, I've a i386 installation
<confrey> I tried with debian-ubuntu package, from skype site
<hyper_ch> no clue with 32bit
<hyper_ch> confrey: use medibuntu
<confrey> hyper_ch: what's medibuntu?
<hyper_ch> confrey: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=medibuntu
<Salze> DasKreech: Ok, thank you.
<DasKreech> Salze: Good option though I'll see what the plasma team thinks of it :)
<DasKreech> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasKreech> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<hyper_ch> !DasKreech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DasKreech
<confrey> ok, many hanks, skype is installed and working
<confrey> what's about flash plugin in konqueror?
<hyper_ch> use firefox
<hyper_ch> it's like konqueror
<DasKreech> confrey: I have no idea it randomly works for me then stops working then works
<hyper_ch> but different
<inanimate> Does anybody agree that the version of KNetworkManager in 8.10 really sucks?
<DasKreech> inanimate: No
<DasKreech> Everyone agrees
<confrey> hyper_ch: I have always used firefox, but I'd like to change to a full K environment, and I like to use the same software for web and files
<inanimate> DasKreech: All right. But then techically, 'anyone' would still agree =).
<DasKreech> confrey: That would be Konqui :) maybe look into the experimental webkit backend
<hyper_ch> konqueror just has too much problems with javascript IMHO
<inanimate> DasKreech:
<inanimate> (Oops.)
<inanimate> Do the KNM devs have any plans to actually fix it, or is it worthy of a fork?
<confrey> hyper_ch: I've the same problem in slackware : there I've installed the adobe plugin and a plugin as .tgz, the libflash was present in correct directory, but konqueror does'nt find that plugin
<krio> good night for everyone
<DasKreech> inanimate: There is a mis match of Knetwork manager and NM
<DasKreech> most distros are now shipping with an incomplete beta version of NM which means bugs in that as well as bugs in the GUI on top Leds to a non nice experience
<dennister_> hey channel...having some probs with optical drives & sound vis a vis some multimedia apps...they all do work, but..,
<krio> hi guys i have a problem whit sinaptic and repositery
<DasKreech> confrey: konqueror -> settings -> konqueror settings -> Plugings -> scan for new plugins
<DasKreech> night krio
<inanimate> DasKreech: OK, well that's more comforting than it being a final release.
<krio> if sinaptic check the repositery do not find 7
<dennister_> dvdrw is on scd1/cdrom1, cdrw on scd0/cdrom0...both are symplinked to /media/cdrom, but I have to tell amarok's config to use cdrom0 or cdrom1......
<krio> and do not work
<DasKreech> They are chasing a beta trying to squash bugs in that then write a new GUI on top. Sometimes the Sabdfl one march song has promise
<dennister_> telling amarok's config which physical drive to use each time a user switches is NOT the way it's supposed to be, if my memory erves
<inanimate> Did they intend the GUI just to be able to squash bugs in NM?
<dennister_> anyone know what's going on with this? the fix?
<DasKreech> inanimate: No it's two layers of bugs. NM bugs and KNM bugs
<krio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91843/
<inanimate> Ah, OK.
<DasKreech> Both are "unstable"
<little> Hey there, everyone. Is there a channel for Bash scripting?
<DasKreech> obviously KNM has to wait for NM to release to have a stable release
<DasKreech> ##bash
<inanimate> Makes sense.
<little> DasKreech: Thanks!
<DasKreech> !commands | also little read this
<ubottu> also little read this: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<little> ubottu: Thanks, but I have a very specific wish. (:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inanimate> Heh.
<DasKreech> !zsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsh
<DasKreech> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<dennister_> can someone please help me get one of these drives to be able to read the audio cd? I know it can
<DasKreech> dennister_: What does audiocd:/ in Konqueror do ?
<dennister_> DasKreech:  An error occurred while loading audiocd:/: could not read .
<DasKreech> hmm
<dennister_> with amarok i have to go into config, change device from /media/cdrom to /media/cdrom1...then it will read and play the same cd
<dennister_> however, when i do that, the other optical drive won't be functional :)
<DasKreech> What is mounted on /media/cdrom1 ?
<dennister_> DasKreech: the audio cd is in cdrom1 at the moment, when i put it in, the pop-up windows asked me what i wanted to do with it, i said play with amarok...then amarok couldn't read it
<DasKreech> dennister_: Maybe you need a better udev setup
<DasKreech> How many drives do you have?
<dennister_> amarok starts, but can't read the audio cd...this is not true when i stick the same audio cd in the dvdrw drive, which is on /media/cdrom0....just two drives
<dennister_> DasKreech: 2 optical drives that is, another 2 hdds
<dennister_> DasKreech: could u help me with this 'better udev setup? user
<dennister_> user's coming in a coupla hours for pickup
<DasKreech> I don't know that's whats happeneing but that would be my guess
<DasKreech> udev does hardware detection and assists HAL in mounting drives
<dennister_> and i'm running out of time...and still have quite a bit of other stuff to do on this machine...dying cat has kinda screwed with my schedule and deadlines
<DasKreech> If you take the audio CD out and put it back in the CD drive it still doesn't work?
<DasKreech> dennister_: That problem has a workaround fix other more crucial stuff
<dennister_> for the audio cd to be readable/work in the cdrw drive and amarok, i have to change amarok's config from /dev/cdrom to /dev/cdrom1
<dennister_> and that of course makes the audio cds unreadable by the dvd drive
<dennister_> they should both be able to mount, read, play audio cds
<dennister_> DasKreech: i have to run for 5 min...cat emergency
<dennister_> DasKreech: i'm back...any ideas why they can't both do this...i'be never seen this before
<dennister_> genii: r u busy? having some probs with dual optical drives I've never seen before
<Mamarok> krio: sorry, had to finish some work
<dennister_> Mamarok: i assume you're an amarok lover :)
<Mamarok> dennister_: I am indeed :)
<dennister_> perhaps ur the best person to help me then? problem is 2 optical drives, both do work, but only one at a time can read media
<Mamarok> hm, not sure I'm the right person for that, never used 2 optical drives
<DasKreech> dennister_: #amarok
<dennister_> i was in #amarok for hours this morning...seemed pretty dead, got no answers, and the problem is not limited to amarok, either
<dennister_> as we saw when konqueror couldn't read the media in the other drive, either
<Mamarok> dennister_: that's the time of the year, a lot of folks are off for holiday, visiting parents, etc
<dennister_> gotta be a system issue...yeah, i know...and here i am nursing a dying cat and trying to get this system out the door in less than 2 hours
<DasKreech> dennister_: What other problems are there?
<Mamarok> Oo, poor kitty :(
 * Mamarok has two cats
<dennister_> at the same time as i prepare dinners for 2 holiday occasions...yeah, my son is really taking it hard :( at least she's not in pain...
<DasKreech> that's good
<dennister_> DasKreech: well, that konqueror can't read the other drive either...
<DasKreech> hyper_ch: Awake?
<Mamarok> dennister_: good,  as long as she doesn't suffer
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: maybe
<DasKreech> dennister_: KDE 3 or KDE 4 ?
<Mamarok> ok folks, I'm off for tonight, another day work tomorrow
<dennister_> so back to the system and the user picking up in less than 2 hours...kde3
<Mamarok> cu
<DasKreech> hyper_ch: Ever heard of KDE having preferences for an optical drive?
<dennister_> night Mamarok
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: no clue what you refer to
<DasKreech> hyper_ch: You put in a audio Cd and it can't be read by multimedia apps
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: haven't done that for ages :)
<DasKreech> You have to go and manually tell them not to look at a particualr drive but to look at the other one
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: are you sure it's not sony rootkitted?
<DasKreech> I don't think they play around with Linux that much unless they are doing marketting
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: but it's windows software on there that could pevent it being used
<DasKreech> hyper_ch:
<DasKreech> It works fine when you switch the drive manually
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: as said, I don't know.. haven't had a audio cd in any drive for ages
<DasKreech> If you point juk/amarok/konqueror to the drive manually they see it fine
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: tried with kde 4.2?
<DasKreech> hyper_ch: Well on a general case why would it prefer one drive over another ?
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: amarok nightly?
<hyper_ch> DasKreech: no clue
<DasKreech> hyper_ch: it's dennister_ question :-)
<dennister_> hyper_ch: and the popup asking which app to use works for both drives
<DasKreech> dennister_: #kde as well though don't know the reception you'll hit in there.
<DasKreech> I don't know why audiocd:/ woudn't work
<hyper_ch> dennister_: running kde 4.2?
<dennister_> k...will try...that should be a lively channel, anyway, with so many pps complaining about kde4 :)
<dennister_> nope...won't go to 8.10 either, 'cause i don't like kde4
<DasKreech> dennister_: you'll likely change your opinion by 9.10 :)
<dennister_> DasKreech: let's hope so, heheheh
<hyper_ch> dennister_: tried kde 4.2?
<DasKreech> What are your objections to it if I may ask?
<DasKreech> Ask in #kde first
<OxDeadC0de> anyone here use the ruby cpufreq selector applet in kde 4.1?
<DasKreech> ha ha don't ask for help fast in a volunteer support chan not likely to help
<OxDeadC0de> if so there's a brand spankin new version that not only looks better but is better functionality wise, all the "bugs" fixed
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: ruby cpufreq selector applet?
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch right click on the desktop, add widget, install new, download from internet
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: it's by you
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch correct
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: and what does it do?
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch controls governor and cpu speed and displays current cpu speed in mhz and ghz
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch it requires the cpufreq modules in the kernel
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: errors in 4.2
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch you might not have the dependencies installed
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: migth be
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch Requires libkorundum4-ruby1.8 libqt4-ruby libqt4-ruby1.8 afaik, might need another one.. after installing those if it still doesn't work you can find out why in the console with "plasmoidviewer ruby-cpufreq"
<dennister_> DasKreech: sorry for the lag...like kde3 better because it's closer to winblows for newbies...and 8.10 doesn't allow you to change your network config on eth0
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch and it would help me a great deal if you do, because if it does require something else i need to list it in the description
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: install still errors
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: despite those three packages
<OxDeadC0de> the install errors? oh.. crap.. what's plasmapkg -i cpufreq.plasmoid say? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=92573&vote=good&tan=10351920 for the direct download link
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: where do you download there
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ?
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch where it says "download", or this link http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=92573&id=1&tan=58671343
<hyper_ch> yeah, the download is well hidden
<OxDeadC0de> thnx to my uber longer changelog and description ;)
<OxDeadC0de> long*
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:~/Desktop$ plasmapkg -i 92573-cpufreq.plasmoid
<hyper_ch> Installation of /home/hyper/Desktop/92573-cpufreq.plasmoid failed.
<OxDeadC0de> that's all? ugh
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: yes
<OxDeadC0de> thank you for reporting hyper_ch, i'll be working on it right now :|, i want that little bugger to work
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: wait
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: Error, You do not have the CPU Frequency modules running, please find documentation on setting up the cpufreq modules with the kernel appropriate for your cpu!
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch Oh good, how'd you get it installed? :O
<hyper_ch> it failed becase I still had that failed install through the widget menu
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: so I uninstalled it and then installed it through the cli again
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ?
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch what kind of cpu do you have? ^^, intel, amd, model
<hyper_ch> Koordin: use a static ip
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: intel
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: http://www.sjau.ch/hardware.html
<isaacj87> is there a fix for kbluetooth4 yet?
<hyper_ch> isaacj87: there is something wrong with kbluetooth4?
<isaacj87> hyper_ch: it doesn't start on kde 4.2 beta 2
<hyper_ch> isaacj87: no clue
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: found it?
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch is it p4, or newer? if it's p4 you need "p4-clockmod" if it's anything else, you need "acpi-cpufreq" , then cpufreq-ondemand, cpufreq_powersave, cpufreq_stats, cpufreq_userspace, cpuferq_conservative . Those are kernel modules, so modprobe each first, then for future reboots add to /etc/modules
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: I gave you the link to my total hardware
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: http://www.sjau.ch/hardware.html
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch ya I saw, but i don't know what family Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2220 is in :P
<hyper_ch> neither do I know ;)
<hyper_ch> it's 64bit if that helps ;)
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch so try modprobe acpi-cpufreq first (and all the governors, ondemand to conservative)
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:~/Desktop$ sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq
<hyper_ch> [sudo] password for hyper:
<hyper_ch> Sorry, try again.
<hyper_ch> [sudo] password for hyper:
<hyper_ch> FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
<OxDeadC0de> dmesg | tail
<OxDeadC0de> anything about it? :|
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: nope
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch looks like acpidump is the next step (probably need to install it :|)
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: installed
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: what now?
<OxDeadC0de> run acpidump, pastebin the output
<Nintendo> Why does kubuntu do sighup after 3 hours of using?
<ngirard> Hi all. After upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 I can't access my cd writer (formerly /dev/hdd) any longer. Any thoughts ?
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: any preferred pastebin?
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/91871/
<Koordin> hyper_ch : i've changed my /etc/network/interfaces to this : but i still have to write 'sudo dhclient' to be "really" connected : http://paste.ubuntu.com/91870/
<hyper_ch> Koordin: nameserver does not belong in there
<hyper_ch> Koordin: that belongs in /etc/resolv.conf
<hyper_ch> Koordin: did you restart networking after editing?
<psycho_sonic> i've got a quick question regarding knetwork manager
<Koordin> yes
<psycho_sonic> how do i manually enter the ssid/password of my network?
<psycho_sonic> whenever I click on "manual configure" it just sends me to Network Settings
<Koordin> hyper_ch : i have this when i restart : http://paste.ubuntu.com/91873/
<hyper_ch> Koordin: no clue...
<hyper_ch> Koordin: try to reboot
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: I prefer WICD over knetwork manager
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch what happens when you try "sudo modprobe p4-clockmod"
<psycho_sonic> i tried wicd, but it won't let me connect to either wep or wpa
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: module not found
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: works with wep and wpa
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch try with P instead of p, P4-clockmod
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: wicd works with wep and wpa and wpa2
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: module not found
<psycho_sonic> i know, but it isn't for me
<psycho_sonic> it tells me to have security enabled
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch well, according to forums posts, they say the latest intel hardware is only supported by the acpi module, but some of the newer hardware needs bios updates :|
<OxDeadC0de> hyper_ch and it looks like you might be one of those cases unless you can enable/disable power management via an option in your bios
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: not sure
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: tun off wep :)
<hyper_ch> turn
<psycho_sonic> eh?
<Koordin> hyper_ch : i think this worked ; let's hope so
<psycho_sonic> what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: turn off wep and wpa and wpa2
<psycho_sonic> um
<psycho_sonic> you mean on my card?
<psycho_sonic> or on the router?
<moDumass> morning all, um, noobish quetion, i innitially struggled with how to place things on the desktop panel, all sortred now, however i cant fiund the :4 virtual desktops widget that used to sit on my desktop
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: on the router
<moDumass> any ideas how to get the 4 desktops widget or panel notifier?
<psycho_sonic> ...but then i'll have no security
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: security from?
<psycho_sonic> anyone else using my router
<hyper_ch> having no encryption makes me more secure
<psycho_sonic> wut
<psycho_sonic> how
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: very simple: I have fully encrypted my system
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: if anyone ever confiscats my stuff, nothing can be proven
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: by running an open wifi I can shift blame on someone else
<hyper_ch> psycho_sonic: as I can't be held liable for running an open wifi
<psycho_sonic> i just don't want people using my internet and slowing me down
<hyper_ch> QoS
<psycho_sonic> i don't have qos
<psycho_sonic> on my router
<psycho_sonic> :/
<psycho_sonic> and this router doesn't support tomato or dd-wrt
<hyper_ch> and legislation might be different for you
<hyper_ch> well, it's one suggestion
<OxDeadC0de>  hmm hyper_ch you're making me want to install a wifi card in my server and use it as a slow open AP
<hyper_ch> another one would be to get a more compatible card
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: well, I don't know where you're from and what legislation is for you there
<see-g> hyper_ch: unfortunately, legislation in here in Germany is quite clear: If you're running an open wifi, you're to blame for not making sure it's not being abused
<OxDeadC0de> usa here, no idea either
<hyper_ch> see-g: only hamburg is different from rest-germany
<psycho_sonic> ok
<psycho_sonic> well, thank you for your help
<hyper_ch> see-g: frankfurt and berlin I think judged differently
<see-g> (and a few months ago, we had the first case of someone being caught and sentenced for using someone else's wifi AP)
<hyper_ch> see-g: using without consent?
<see-g> yep
<hyper_ch> that's something else
<hyper_ch> can't compare that
<see-g> I did not mean comparing "running an open access point" and "using someone else's AP without consent"
<hyper_ch> see-g: sounded like it
<hyper_ch> see-g: I use my open wifi AP to protect me
<hyper_ch> see-g: fully encrypted system, no proof
<hyper_ch> see-g: other viable users that could have been connected
<see-g> great if that works for your country's legislation :)
<hyper_ch> see-g: so I can't be held responsible
<hyper_ch> see-g: it does
<hyper_ch> see-g: an IP address cannot identify an individuum
<crimsun> likewise, neither can MAC address
<hyper_ch> mac addresses wont' get transmitted through a NAT router
<crimsun> nope, but if someone makes the argument that you can deduce on the same lan segment, that's bunk
<hyper_ch> cold boot attack is the only reasonable attack vector
<hyper_ch> macs are as meaningless as a public IP
<see-g> (german legislation) an IP address can identify the access point which has been used, there is a person responsible for running every access point ever set up; this person is also responsible for ensuring that its AP can not be abused
<hyper_ch> see-g: that's wrong
<hyper_ch> see-g: if a person can be hold responsible for having an access point
<hyper_ch> see-g: then this person would require a licence to operate one
<hyper_ch> see-g: as an access point would be required to be regarded as inherently dangerous
<hyper_ch> see-g: as it is the case for cars and why you require a licence there
<Guest40614> has kopete the feature to speak with microphone with my contacts??? because if yes, where is it :-p
<hyper_ch> Guest40614: I think it has
<hyper_ch> Guest40614: but it will probably depend on the underlaying protocol to be used
<see-g> hyper_ch: you don't need a licence to operate an access point, you need an ISP to assign you an IP address (well, that's how it goes for 99% of us)
<hyper_ch> see-g: if you could be hold responsible because you are the one who runs an AP
<hyper_ch> see-g: then it's the same situation as in driving a car
<Guest40614> hiper_ch: I am using messenger.. it shoud be there right?
<Salze> hyper_ch: No, it's not - because there are different forms of "danger".
<hyper_ch> see-g: if you can be held responsible just for doing that a state permissions is required
<hyper_ch> Salze: where are you from?
<Salze> Germany.
<hyper_ch> Salze: ;)
<see-g> hyper_ch: no, there is no state permission required to run an access point - you're just required to ensure that nobody's messing with it
<hyper_ch> see-g: see, that's where it's wrong
<see-g> hyper_ch: securing it by means of wireless transmission does not qualify as security measure in this case
<hyper_ch> see-g: if you are required to ensure that nobody is messing around with it
<hyper_ch> see-g: then legal ratio would be to grant a permission for those who are capable of doing so
<hyper_ch> see-g: and hence they can be hold liable if they violate basic things
<see-g> hyper_ch: I don't see anything wrong with that. I don't see anything wrong with someone driving safely without licence either...
<hyper_ch> see-g: it's the same principle as with driving a car
<see-g> hyper_ch: you don't think that "ratio" applies to politicians, do you?
<hyper_ch> see-g: no, but luckily language is always inadequate and there's still legal ratio by judges ;)
<Salze> hyper_ch: That's absolutely not the same principle. There's a big difference in putting lifes at risk to putting material values at risk.
<hyper_ch> Salze: you make a difference there
<hyper_ch> Salze: the legal framework on the liabilty is the same
<see-g> hyper_ch: judges in germany usually follow the idea of "you run the AP, you're responsible for what's being done using it so either point out someone who has done it or face the consequences yourself"
<Salze> hyper_ch: I do, and the law does.
<hyper_ch> see-g: only in Hamburg
<hyper_ch> Salze: gefährungshaftung vs. kausalhaftung
<see-g> hyper_ch: really? AFAIK this applies to all of Germany
<hyper_ch> Salze: it doesn't matter what other legal goods are at stake
<hyper_ch> see-g: OLG Frankfurt decided differently from Hamburg
<hyper_ch> and I think Berlin did also
<see-g> I haven't been in the country for two years, though, and spent another one not being allowed messing in this kind of thingy
<hyper_ch> there was another one
<see-g> so I basically missed the last three year's development
<hyper_ch> see-g: I follow it closely :)
<see-g> I just set up access points and don't leave a clue that they've been set up by me
<Salze> hyper_ch: Not close enough I guess. Try your arguement before any court, that a knife cannot be a harmful tool, since no license is required.
<hyper_ch> Salze: you know the difference between Gefährungshaftund and Kausalhaftung?
<Salze> hyper_ch: Probably not as good as you do.
<hyper_ch> Salze: and for this discussion this differntiation is essential
<hyper_ch> Salze: this differntiation explains why you need a licence to operate a car
<Salze> hyper_ch: No, not in the sense that it is the only important point.
<hyper_ch> Salze: and why you would equally require a licence to operate an access point according to the view in hamburg
<hallowname> anyone want to try an artificial intelligence plasmoid? AIML interpreter plasmoid... u need kde trunk and qt trunk. it's at openbrain.sf.net
<hallowname> anybody know how to get my code into playground?
<Salze> hyper_ch: No, cause you don't need licenses for knife, too...independent of the city.
<hyper_ch> Salze: without knowing this difference there is no point in disucssing it
<hyper_ch> Salze: the same as differntiating between: Mord, vorsätzliche Tötung, fährlässige Tötung, Todesfolge, ........
<hyper_ch> Salze: those are essential concepts to understand legal classification
<Salze> hyper_ch: That, too, might be interessting in itself - but has nothing to do with your comparison between cars and APs.
<hyper_ch> Salze: everything has to do with it
<hyper_ch> it's all about liability and for that you need to understand this differentiation
<Salze> hyper_ch: The most basic understanding of those things is enough to understand the flaw in the comparison between cars and APs.
<hyper_ch> Salze: if you don't understand this differntiation then you are in no position to say there's a flaw in comparision ;)
<Salze> hyper_ch: I didn't say I don't understand the difference. Read more closely, please. ;-)
<hyper_ch> Salze: please explain it then to me
<Salze> hyper_ch: I said that I probably don't understand it as good as you do. But to see the flaw in your comparison, no deep knowledge is necessary. Basic knowledge is enough.
<hyper_ch> Salze: how can you judge a thing you don't understand and declare something does not apply?
<hyper_ch> Salze: there's no point discussing this further
<Salze> hyper_ch: I repeat: I did not say I don't understand it.
<hyper_ch> Salze: what you said is enough to conclude you don't understand the difference
<Salze> hyper_ch: That might be true - cause you seem to be unable to see the difference of an absolute to a relative statement.
<hyper_ch> whatever
<Salze> Yes, whatever - I'll go locking for my license to operate my knife, now. ;-) I'm hungry. :-D
<see-g> grml ... they could have told me...
<see-g> ...I've been trying to figure out what happened to my dad's printer for an hour or so and they said they did not do anything; actually they unplugged it from the USB and plugged it into the parrallel port...
<see-g> ...noticing that, it took me half a minute to fix :)
<bernd_> hi
<wesley> Guys i like to know what is a free alternative to autocad
<bernd_> i know qcad
<hallowname> wesley: yea qcad ain't so bad... blender? inkscape?
<wesley> also i going build a mini itx pc, is it okay to use a normal psu ? because those special ones are not cheap
<wesley> i going design my own wooden mini itx case
<cwiedel> hi. I need some help. My down arrow doesnt work
#kubuntu 2008-12-24
<cwiedel> the rest do, it is not my keyboard.
<cwiedel> somehow it got mapped wrong. Any ideas?
<Salze> cwiedel: try changing the keyboard layout in system settings -> region/language
<Salze> cwiedel: I have the same problem sometimes when remotely accessing my computer. Changing it to something wrong and then back again to evdev helps
<cwiedel> Salze: I will try that
<cwiedel> Salze: I HAVE MY DOWN ARROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much. Sorry for yelling too.
<SQlvpapir> http://www.fianceexposed.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=4b9baa900fba41b4151ac0f19d0cf590
<inanimate> I'm just going to say: kdegames for KDE 4 are all of a sudden the sweetest thing ever.
<inanimate> It's amazing how much they did between 3 and 4.
<inanimate> Or, more importantly, how much a couple nice looking SVGs will really shine up a tiny arcade game.
<JontheEchidna> I agree with you there
<inanimate> KGoldRunner went from being as questionable as Noatun (anybody remember Noatun?) to actually playable.
<inanimate> What purpose does backing up on local save in Kate serve?
<wesley> inanimate they are cool indeed
<inanimate> (It's on by default, so somebody must think it's important.)
<m4v> there's never enough backups
<inanimate> Heh... I guess...
<sep1318> its true, most people are just too complacent and lucky to care, because they haven't had to need them.
<inanimate> I just find it odd that it's "backup on save" and not "backup every time *other than* save," because something not getting saved is when you *really* need a backup.
<sep1318> hmm. well i guess then we'd need to find out what they think the difference is between backup and save?
<inanimate> Not sure... The backup (the filename with ~ appended) looks to be a verbatim copy of the original.
<sep1318> my amarok2 just stopped playing anything, and the last update made the collection/playlist/other windowlets in the middle all disappear, so there's not much that i have access to.
<sep1318> oh, right, the ~ file. last time I checked, that was your last save. so not quite verbatim.
<sep1318> so you save new stuff, and what you have currently saved goes into the backup.
<sep1318> like one-step-only version control.
<inanimate> Oh, so you're saying the ~ would be one save behind?
<sep1318> yeah, at least that's how i'm used to thinking about it.
<inanimate> All right, I'll give it a test.
<inanimate> You are correct.
<inanimate> OK, that makes a lot more sense then.
<sep1318> glad i could help.
<inanimate> Now all we need is some Kate autosave...
<thomas_newbie__> when configuring kde panel, how can I make the taskbar middle button action to "nothing"
<inanimate> thomas_newbie__: Taskbar middle button?
<inanimate> Id est, you click on a task with the middle button?
<sep1318> yeah, i think that's what he means/
<sep1318> .*
<thomas_newbie__> inanimate: when you go to configure kde panel
<inanimate> ...there aren't too many options.
<inanimate> KDE 3 or 4?
<thomas_newbie__> under the taskbar options, there is actions for left click, middle button and right click. My problem is that when I scrolll sometimes it accidentally switches my programs
<inanimate> Is this KDE 3? (It sounds like it.)
<thomas_newbie__> how can I find out?
<inanimate> Any program > Help > About KDE
<sep1318> any KDE program
<inanimate> Heh, yes.
<sep1318> (i.e. firefox wouldn't have it.)
<thomas_newbie__> 3.56
<inanimate> I assumed no one let those vile non-KDE programs touch their desktop =).
<inanimate> Hmm...
<sep1318> sorry to disappoint, but I use firefox, thunderbird, pidgin, vlc...
<inanimate> The Gods would be disappointed in you...
 * sep1318 is shamed
<inanimate> You should check KMail on KDE 4 though, it's pretty sweet.
<sep1318> hey, at least vlc started using qt
<inanimate> Definitely a step in the right direction.
<sep1318> yupp
<inanimate> Maybe one day Firefox will use Qt.
<inanimate> (Not a chance in hell.)
<sep1318> no, i heard they were developing a version
<inanimate> Really?
<sep1318> yeah
<inanimate> That's awesome.
<sep1318> exactly
<inanimate> thomas_newbie__: Sorry, but you'll have to wait until a KDE 3 user comes on.
<sep1318> yeah, sorry tom, i haven't used kde3 since 4 was final, so i don't remember where to send you to look, and can't really look around myself to point you in the right direction
<thomas_newbie__> inanimate: np thanks
<inanimate> Stick around, I'm sure you're bound to find one.
<inanimate> Although there's also #kde on freenode.
<inanimate> (May have better luck there, since Kubuntu 8.10 is 100% KDE 4.)
<inanimate> And by 100%, I mean like 85% or so...
<sep1318> hehe.
<m4v> thomas_newbie__: its just right click in the panel, configure, and with one of the options of the left should find how to set it
<thomas_newbie__> man my comp is producing some kind of burning smell
<thomas_newbie__> its very annoying
<thomas_newbie__> what could it be
<inanimate> Probably have a Gnome app on there somewhere...
<m4v> some dirt in the coolers?
<sep1318> o.O if its actually burning, I think you need to back away and turn it off.....
<m4v> maybe some fan got stuck and its burning its coil
<inanimate> sep1318: L
<inanimate> ooks like that Qt port is kind of dormant.
<BOO> hi
<thomas_newbie__> sep1318: actually this smell has been around for a while, but now I just figured out that it's definitely because of the computer
<thomas_newbie__> m4v: what do you mean a fan is burning its coil? it doesn't sound stuck
<Boo> HELLO
<sep1318> yo
<m4v> thomas_newbie__: when a fan gets stuck for whatever reason it overheats, but then it isn't your case if they aren't
<m4v> when was the last time you cleaned your computer? maybe is just some dirt in the coolers
<thomas_newbie__> m4v: coolers meaning the fan?
<m4v> well, the whole thing, fan and heatsink
<thomas_newbie__> m4v: yea this really smells, its making me sick, maybe 'll shutdown and clean out the dirt
<thomas_newbie__> i'm trying to install ktemperature but it says there was an error commiting changes.
<m4v> the source could be the power supply too (that metal box where you plug the power)
<thomas_newbie__> i hope not
<thomas_newbie__> hope its just some dirt
<thomas_newbie__> the smell started coming after the computer was booted for like 30 minutes
<m4v> i don't understand, you mean it was rebooted constantly for 30 min?
<thomas_newbie__> no no
<thomas_newbie__> after I started it
<thomas_newbie__> it ran for 30 minutes
<thomas_newbie__> then the smell came
<m4v> aah
<emanuel> Hi there. How can I remove text from a tool bar? I'd like to have just the icons.
<szrhawaii> when i put ifconfig my wireless and ethernet shows up but when i put in iwconfig it doesnt show up and now my laptop is not connecting to the ethernet
<mortici> how can i rename a device lable, i have a secondary hdd thats labled as New Volume but i want to name it something else
<szrhawaii> my network manager doesnt even scan on a normal basis for networks either what do i need to make that work
<m4v> thomas_newbie__: check all the power plugs too, maybe there's one with a bad connection and it's melting
<m4v> the plastic I mean
<thomas_newbie__> m4v: hmm yea maybe, can it be cpu
<thomas_newbie__> it does smell like plastic possibly
<thomas_newbie__> geese this is unbearable thanks m4v i'm shutting down
<m4v> thomas_newbie__: when the plugs have false contacts they might spark and burn
<thomas_newbie__> hmm
<thomas_newbie__> i'll open the case first
<wesley> who has a mini itx system ?
<wesley> i am kind of having a dillema, i wanna build a cheap mini itx system, and even build myself a own case, but those pico things are very expensive, could i better use a normal psu
<Boo> BOOO
<Boo> BOOO
<Boo> BOOO
<Boo> BOOO
<Boo> BOOO
<Boo> BOO
<Boo> BITCH
<Boo> DICKHEAD
<Boo> TITWANK
<faemir> anyone here using amarok 2 and wouldn't mind seeing if their repeat function is broken?
<faemir> it works on another pc, but not on kubuntu =/
<faemir> another distro *
<faemir> ah, it appears to only happen in a dynamic playlist
<robin0800_> Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 2 Available
<szrhawaii> looking for help on configuring my network manager my ethernet is not sending a ping or something anywasy and also when i do a iwconfig it says no extensions but when i do a ifconfig it has all the info what can i do to make it work properly since this is twice already my ethernet has blocked out the ethernet connection from the computer
<szrhawaii> the ethernet server works fine
<Ganjatree> hello
<Ganjatree> i was wondering if someone is using fish or mircryption with konversation?
<robin0800_> Kubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) Alpha 2
<elliottm> I'm running 64-bit kubuntu, and I have 4gb of ram installed, but linux is only seeing 3.2gb of it. I ran memtest86 on moth modules individually, and there were no errors. I know my motherboard support it, so what's the problem?
<inanimate> WTF is a Jakalope?
<inanimate> *Jackalope.
<trappist> excellent
<trappist> oops wrong channel
<NetSkier> I am trying to upgrade to Intrepid from 8.04, this time using the approved method, but am having problems.   I tried the procedure from http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/10/22/network-upgrade-for-kubuntu-desktops-804-lts-810/, butid not see "Version Upgrade", and so selected "full Upgrade", but it did not seem to do much, and now it is complaining about my lack of committment (adept must be a woman, ;)  when I try to quit out of adept.
<NetSkier> Any ideas?
<OxDeadC0de> elliottm shared memory with the vid card?
<matt_dev> hi guys
<matt_dev> how you all doing
<matt_dev> i was wondering how to install java
<matt_dev> preferably through the terminal
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev aptitude search java , sudo apt-get install pkg-name
<elliottm> OxDeadC0de: i sure as hell hope not, 800gb is missing
<OxDeadC0de> mb?
<elliottm> oh, yes
<OxDeadC0de> A computer with 800gb of ram would be killer
<OxDeadC0de> even if it's missing :P
<OxDeadC0de> elliottm and you're absolutely positive it's x86_64 and not i386, i586, i686, etc
<elliottm> well if it's missing 800gb, imagine how much it has available
<elliottm> yep
<elliottm> Linux elliott-desktop 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 19:35:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OxDeadC0de> ouch? :P
<NetSkier> What is the recommended way to upgrade from 8.4 to 8.1 when adept does not work?  The old 'apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<matt_dev> OxDeadC0de: do i install the runtime environment? sun-java6-jre?
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<NetSkier> jono_, will you be at SCALE, upcoming one
<matt_dev> ya ya, i was just wondering if what i need to run java-based applications is the java runtime environment
<matt_dev> am i right
<NetSkier> Assuming you are the same jono who keynoted last time.
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev i'd assume so, there are plenty of webpages on google that describe all this tho
<jono_> NetSkier, yep
<NetSkier> cool.
<NetSkier> I hope I am quick enough to catch it this time.
<NetSkier> Jono, what should I try after adept fails to upgrade 8.04 to 8.1?  apt-get dist-upgrade?
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to troubleshoot the ethernet driver going down
<szrhawaii> in networ manager
<szrhawaii> my ethernet server is working but the os is not picking up the signal
<szrhawaii> in iwconfig
<szrhawaii> but is in ifconfig
<szrhawaii> its wierd
<szrhawaii> plus its not connecting
<elliottm> so this is a wireless problem, not necessarily ethernet
<szrhawaii> no i have wireless
<szrhawaii> the ethernet doesnt show
<szrhawaii> the wmaster eth0 and lo say no extension
<szrhawaii> only the wlan0 says something in it and im on it right now in fact
<matt_dev> hey guys, how do i install that graphical interface on grub?
<Taladan> hey, I'm trying to configure system proxy settings on a remote system (kubuntu gutsy) and I'm trying to figure out how to do it from the command line
<matt_dev> i tried installing grub 2 last time and i completely messed up my bootloading, i couldnt even boot anymore
<matt_dev> had to reformat everything
<szrhawaii> you can do it through the grub editor if you have 8.10
<matt_dev> what's grub editor?
<szrhawaii> are you on 8.10
<DasKreech> matt_dev: huh?
<szrhawaii> Daskreech need some help with my network manager
<szrhawaii> for some reason my computer is not recognizing the eth0
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: This may be the place to ask!!
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: pastbin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<szrhawaii> it says no extensions when i plug in iwconfig
<szrhawaii> but i will look that up
<szrhawaii> give me a minute
<szrhawaii> is the url ubuntu.pastebin.com
<szrhawaii> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m554ddb heres what i got Daskreech
<matt_dev> DasKreech: how do i get those graphical interfaces in my grub?
<DasKreech> matt_dev: What graphical interfaces?
<DasKreech> Do you have an example?
<matt_dev> hmmm
<matt_dev> i will get you a link
<matt_dev> give me a minute
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: that would be why :) you removed it from the computer
<szrhawaii> how do i get it back
<szrhawaii> when i do iconfig its there
<szrhawaii> well i can see the info
<szrhawaii> so what do i do to get my stuff back on there
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: What what?
<matt_dev> DasKreech: http://grub.gibibit.com/index
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: What's the output of ifconfig ?
<szrhawaii> do you want me to pastebin that
<DasKreech> matt_dev: You would have to compile that. It's not packaged as yet
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: yes
<szrhawaii> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1ab73035
<szrhawaii> there it is
<szrhawaii> this is what iwconfig says
<szrhawaii> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m47516c5f
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev ... thank you, that's hot,  i'm installing that:P
<matt_dev> OxDeadC0de: no problem, could you help me setting that up too?
<szrhawaii> mat_dev all you need to do is go to the grub editor and upload the tarball into the theme part if you have kde 8.10
<OxDeadC0de> szrhawaii this isn't just grub background, it's pictures, graphical menu (probably with Vesa), looks slick, http://grub.gibibit.com/Journal  latest release was the 19th
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: How do you normally get an IP ?
<matt_dev> OxDeadC0de: u find out how to set it up
<szrhawaii> it was working but i forgot what i did and i usually get them automatically cause its a laptop
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev I'm doing what it says on the journal page int he link above
<matt_dev> oh ok
<matt_dev> check this out too
<matt_dev> http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/2008/01/18/how-to-install-gfx-grub-in-ubuntu/
<szrhawaii> kmenu>system>system settings>advanced>grub editor>options>background allows you to upload a gfx menu file
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev that's cool, but that was written jan 2008, the last release was dec 19 2008
<OxDeadC0de> hmm
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: sudo dhclient
<szrhawaii> ok check
<szrhawaii> now what do i do
<glenn> hello
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<Kurowsaki> wuzzap
<szrhawaii> hola
<binMonkey> i can't open a cd that came with a programming book.  i get the message permisssion denied.  i
<Kurowsaki> como estas hoy
<binMonkey> i've tried chmod and chown it but no luck.
<szrhawaii> good
<szrhawaii> you
<Kurowsaki> usted habla ingles
<Kurowsaki> good
<szrhawaii> yeah
<Kurowsaki> im new to ubuntu but i love it
<szrhawaii> So Daskreech should i pastebin that as well
<Kurowsaki> see u guys l8r
<OxDeadC0de> szrhawaii do you have any idea of any packages with gfx menu files?
<matt_dev> szrhawaii: where do i get themes though
<szrhawaii_> DasKreech still got nothing
<szrhawaii__> i got booted so im not sure if you answered
<matt_dev> anyone find out how to use the graphical themes in grub
<matt_dev> szrhawaii: applying thru grub editor didnt work
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev I found some too, ganna test in a second
<OxDeadC0de> like, right now, brb
<matt_dev> good
<szrhawaii__> DasKreech you still there
<DasKreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matt_dev> DasKreech: how did it go
<szrhawaii__> hey DasKreech that didnt work
<DasKreech> matt_dev: They are on KDe-look.org
<DasKreech> matt_dev: what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<matt_dev> 8.10
<matt_dev> kde 4.1
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: What did dhclient say?
<szrhawaii__> let me do it again
<DasKreech> matt_dev: systemsettings -> advanced -> grub editor -> options -> background -> Get new
<kevin_> can anyone tell me how I can find out if my pc is i586 or i386?
<matt_dev> its not only the background
<szrhawaii__> first it said wmaster: unknown hardware address type 801
<matt_dev> its a whole graphical interface
<kevin_> I am trying to download a iso
<Dragnslcr> kevin_- is the CPU older than a Pentium?
<szrhawaii__> then it keep trying to connect to get one but nothing
<kevin_> no
<kevin_> intel duo
<DasKreech> kevin_: If you are running ubuntu it's not 1386
<kevin_> xps 210 dell
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> must be 586 then I guess
<DasKreech> matt_dev: You'll need to compile that or find a third party package
<kevin_> thanks
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev didn't work here either
<OxDeadC0de> what'd you find out?
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: Hmm what happens if you do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<matt_dev> OxDeadC0de: mine didnt work either
<matt_dev> :(
<szrhawaii__> it said reconfigurings network interfaces....ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: And whats the output of ifconfig now ?
<davmarts> Hello?
<DasKreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<szrhawaii__> still looks the same as earlier
<Dragnslcr> kevin_- what kind of software has separate versions for i386 and i586?
<davmarts> quelqu'un parle francais?
<Pici> !fr | davmarts
<ubottu> davmarts: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<davmarts> ok sorry
<szrhawaii__> now its saying reconfiguring ....ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.done
<szrhawaii__> then it said reconfiguring network interfaces....done
<szrhawaii__> now what do i do DasKreech
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: sudo dhclient
<szrhawaii__> DasKreech heres what ive got http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m9229d4b
<davmarts> who prefer ubuntu?
<matt_dev> OxDeadC0de: found anything?
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev I'm trying the journal method, just reinstalled grub, sec, rebooting, hope I didn't fry my grub :P
<OxDeadC0de> good thing for live cd's
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: The wireless picks upa ip address?
<szrhawaii__> yeah but the ethernet doesnt
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: is it plugged into the wireless router?
<szrhawaii__> well i have to be plugged into wireless to talk on here
<szrhawaii__> but i also have the ethernet plugged in to
<DasKreech> Are you sure?
<szrhawaii__> yep
<DasKreech> it should get a ip  then
<eagles0513875> hi DasKreech
<DasKreech> is it plugged into the uplink
<DasKreech> Hi eagles0513875
<szrhawaii__> its both plugged in
<szrhawaii__> it should get a ping but i got nothing on the eth0
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: has this ever worked?
<szrhawaii__> when i first did the upgrade it didnt then i forgot what i did and it worked then two days ago it went back to not working
<eagles0513875> szrhawaii__: you upgraded from hardy to intrepid right
<DasKreech> Ha ha :)
<szrhawaii__> yeah
<eagles0513875> well i did the exact same thing but i ran into other issues
<eagles0513875> my x server broke
<eagles0513875> lol clean install everything is fine
<eagles0513875> and i have had great success on clean installs with wifi and wired no issues
<szrhawaii__> on hardy my wireless didnt catch this one wireless now i go to intrepid now my eth0 doesnt work
<DasKreech> eagles0513875: Awwww didn't want to fix a broken X that's pretty fun
<eagles0513875> DasKreech: no
<eagles0513875> this machine had been upgraded since feisty
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: Around when did it stop working?
<eagles0513875> i ran a dpkg-- rconfigure annd that didnt work
<szrhawaii__> lets see actually last night
<szrhawaii__> it was working this whole weekend too
<szrhawaii__> i think it was when i put a code into my terminal
<szrhawaii__> i think i did a systat or netstat or something
<szrhawaii__> then my stuff was gone after
<szrhawaii__> no more eth0
<szrhawaii__> i had this problem before
<szrhawaii__> and i forgot what i did in terminal to make it configure properly
<eagles0513875> outa curiosity what wifi card do you have
<DasKreech> eagles0513875: You know the recovery console has a fix button ?
<szrhawaii__> who me eagles
<eagles0513875> DasKreech:  ya and i ran that and it didnt work
<eagles0513875> szrhawaii__: ya
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: pastebin your history
<szrhawaii__> which history DasKreech
<eagles0513875> bash
<szrhawaii__> the one from today
<eagles0513875> actually szrhawaii__ you should chek there cuz that will have the last 1000 commands you have done
<szrhawaii__> i think the one last night is gone
<szrhawaii__> how do i get the history
<loganWHD> hey anyone know of a program to do screen sharing in ubuntu?
<loganWHD> not like vnc for a seperate session but like teamviewer?
<szrhawaii__> eagles0513875 my wireless works fine though its my eth0
<eagles0513875> can you do an lspci and tell me what kind of ethernet card its finding
<szrhawaii__> Marvell Technology Group ltd 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet controller
<eagles0513875> tthats funny this desktop has that and im having no issues
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: either type history and redirect it to a file or tail ~/.bash_history
<DasKreech> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<DasKreech> loganWHD: ^^^ you can try that
<moDumass> hey all, you know that wee display that shows how many virtual desktops you have? how do i get that back?
<szrhawaii__> yeah it only shows the ones for today
<loganWHD> thank you
<eagles0513875> DasKreech: could it be that kde4 migrates away qt3 to qt4 and ther eis a network card issue
<szrhawaii__> ok the history one worked
<DasKreech> moDumass: What version of KDe are you on?
<moDumass> DasKreech. where would i find out?
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: It's supposed to hold the last 500 commands You have done over 500 comamnds today ?
<szrhawaii__> yeah the history one worked
<moDumass> DasKreech. just installed ubuntu desktop last night
<DasKreech> moDumass: does alt+space do anything ?
<szrhawaii__> heres the history http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m45efe39
<moDumass> DasKreech, yeh right click menu appears
<DasKreech> moDumass: Ha ha  ok This is Gnome then
<DasKreech> moDumass: You may want to ask in #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> DasKreech:  did you read what i said above
<moDumass> DasKreech, sorry its KDE4.2
<DasKreech> eagles0513875: No. WEll I just did. That doesn't make sense what are you trying to say?
<moDumass> DasKreech, sorry ignore that
<DasKreech> moDumass: oh umm ok right click on the panel -> add widgets -> search for pager -> add widget
<moDumass> pager, ok, cool, thanks
<moDumass> DasKreech, thanks, i was looking for a name, and pager didnt seem like it
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: what were you editing resolv.conf for?
<eagles0513875> DasKreech: isnt kde4 programmed in something entierly different then kde3 and alots of incompatibility
<szrhawaii__> oh i forgot that was today
<DasKreech> eagles0513875: Umm .. I'm going to go with a no on that
<szrhawaii__> i think line 82 and up is from yesterday
<szrhawaii__> actually line 114 looks about right
<szrhawaii__> cause i remember starting off with a ifconfig and iwconfig
<szrhawaii__> i would say the problem started on line 31 DasKreech
<szrhawaii__> i mean 32
<szrhawaii__> down
<loganWHD> thanks guys
<loganWHD> bbialb
<DasKreech> Woah :) Why are you installing bind?
<szrhawaii__> the terminal said it was missing that but it didnt install
<DasKreech> Why would you need bind?
<DasKreech> is this a server?
<szrhawaii__> no
<szrhawaii__> i forgot why terminal asked for it
<szrhawaii__> but it didnt install so i dont have it
<szrhawaii__> nevermind bind9 is installed should i take that out DasKreech
<DasKreech> It shouldn't kill eth0 but I have no idea why a desktop would need it
<szrhawaii__> i can take it out though
<szrhawaii__> should i
<DasKreech> If you like it should neither help nor harm this process but you have been playing with networking quite a bit it seems
<szrhawaii__> yeah
<szrhawaii__> because its not working
<szrhawaii__> with eth0
<Kurowsaki> hi ppls
<Kurowsaki> anyone on
<szrhawaii__> so what should i do
<Kurowsaki> how dlkingo u report someone for sta
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: What's netstat -x do ?
<Kurowsaki> how do you report someone for stalking
<DasKreech> Why did you run that?
<DasKreech> Kurowsaki: you call the police
<Kurowsaki> i mean online
<szrhawaii__> lists unix domain sockets
<szrhawaii__> just ran it to see
<DasKreech> Kurowsaki: If they are following you you can just leave the internet :)
<Kurowsaki> i know but it is just creepy
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: and nat
<DasKreech> ?
<szrhawaii__> misspelling
<DasKreech> Kurowsaki: Tell them to leave you alone, stop hanging out in places they do block their IP address
<DasKreech> Of what?
<szrhawaii__> netstat
<Kurowsaki> this was on ir chat
<szrhawaii__> wasnt paying attention
<DasKreech> Kurowsaki: Put them on ignore
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: So you were connected to the wireless all this time?
<szrhawaii__> no
<szrhawaii__> i did a few of them while on eth0
<szrhawaii__> then my eth0 shut off
<szrhawaii__> then i switched to wireless
<szrhawaii__> then thats were the ifconfig came in on line 43
<szrhawaii__> i mean 38
<wigtor-gl> hola
<szrhawaii__> actually i take that back around 65 is where i came back online
<szrhawaii__> i forgot i used the terminal to run konversation then after that it was down hill
<wigtor-gl> exist a IRC in spanish about kubuntu or kde?
<szrhawaii__> #kubuntu-es
<wigtor-gl> thank you
<DasKreech> !info systat
<ubottu> Package systat does not exist in intrepid
<DasKreech> ok
<szrhawaii__> yeah i figured that after
<szrhawaii__> i have a command book so yeah
<szrhawaii__> but some codes only work for certain machines
<szrhawaii__> so is there a fix for it
<szrhawaii__> is there a way to manually configure  it
<DasKreech> szrhawaii__: Well it happened after an update so I think something there might be the issue
<szrhawaii__> but there was no  updates
<szrhawaii__> if i remember correctly
<DasKreech> hmmm
<DasKreech> ok
<szrhawaii__> is there a way to manually configure it back
<DasKreech> Yeah I guess
<szrhawaii__> do you   know how
<DasKreech> add the line auto eth0 to /etc/network/interfaces
<szrhawaii__> ok
<szrhawaii__> should i put it above or below auto lo
<`H> Will 256 MB of ram be good enough for Kubuntu?
<DasKreech> below
<mister-tea> not really but you can load it from the alt cd
<szrhawaii__> but not below the loopback part right
<DasKreech> `H: That's dicey it will work but it's not going to be very comfortable
<`H> okay.
<`H> so I guess Il get xubuntu
<mister-tea> that's what i'm saying ...I made it work but it was painfully slow
<mister-tea> if you don't mind 10 to 20 seconds for apps to load then...
<corigo2> 8.10 on Lenovo T61 - Can hear my internal microphone through the speakers to the point that is deafening, but can't get Skype or Mumble to register even a peep
<mister-tea> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mister-tea> that's it for me after that idk
<szrhawaii> DasKreech it didnt work
<DasKreech> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then check ifconfig
<szrhawaii> k
<szrhawaii> it says interrupt 16
<DasKreech> which does?
<szrhawaii> the eth0
<DasKreech> Which command?
<szrhawaii> ifconfig
<szrhawaii> the lo and wlan0 say rx bytes and tx bytes
<szrhawaii> the sudo command says ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0 and same with eth0=eth0
<szrhawaii> should i manually put in a loopback under eth0
<szrhawaii> in etc
<DasKreech> no It's not a loopback device
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> gonna reboot be back
<hang3r> g'day all, I have a stock kubuntu install, at KDM the mouse and keyboard will not work, mouse disappears after a couple of seconds and I can't login, if i jump into a console and kill Xorg I can startx and KDE appears to load fine, however the mouse and keyboard still don't work. What is going on? Never have this problem with ubuntu
<hang3r> keyboard mapping purhaps?
<DasKreech> hang3r: You have gnome on the machine?
<szrhawaii> yeah still got nothing
<hang3r> DasKreech, did, was a ubuntu box, switched to kubuntu (or was going to).
<DasKreech> hang3r: So you don't have gnome on it now? how did you install kubuntu ?
<DasKreech> szrhawaii: what does sudo ifconfig -a say ?
<hang3r> straight from a CD
<hang3r> checked the CD for errors, no problems
<szrhawaii> still says interrupt:16
<hang3r> ill boot into kubuntu and come on with irssi, might be a little more helpfull if I could be running under it
<thiago> anyone know how to work out the graphical interface of grub?
<DasKreech> thiago: Work out?
<thiago> ?
<DasKreech> blessedbeef!
<aceto2> ok, I've installed compiz and emerald on kubuntu 8.04 and I've got a lot of problems
<aceto2> first, some effects like cube and fire don't work
<aceto2> emerald acts weird
<aceto2> most themes don't work correctly, and blur is inactive. When compiz starts up, it says that xgl is missing. Could this be the problem? and how do I fix it?
<aceto2> I've gone to loads of forums and everyone seems to have a different opinion on how to fix this, and none of them work.
<aceto2> I'd appreciate help on this :)
<jcontreras> hi!
<dev_> wssssssssssssss
<benbloom> what's a good app for formatting disks? I'd like to reformat my flash drive to make it work well with both windows and linux (FAT?)
<benbloom> wow it's dead here tonight! everyone out shoppin?
<DasKreech> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<benbloom> I looked there DasKreech. it's about mounting not formatting.
<DasKreech> benbloom: I'll assume you didn't look at man mkfs.vfat
<benbloom> that's what I'm looking for! (i think) thanks
<singgih> hay
<OxDeadC0de> matt_dev still here?
<OxDeadC0de> if anyone's interested I finalllly got the graphical grub stuff going woot. it looks spiffy
<OxDeadC0de> has anyone had any luck with splashy on 8.10? The progress bar doesn't move anymore with it.. did in 8.04 (of course)
<binskipy2u> anyone here using kde 4.2 beta2?
<Salze> binskipy2u: Yes.
<binskipy2u> is it "better" faster, any major shortcomings?
<Salze> Compared to?
<binskipy2u> 4.1.3
<Salze> In my opinion it is a big step forward. I didn't find any shortcomings, the graphics feel faster (that is highly subjective - I didn't do any tests) and it has a lot of new features - some of which are very important to me(systray plasmoid, powermanagement).
<OxDeadC0de> saize did you use a repo or compile it yourself?
<binskipy2u> good to hear.. i'm looking forward to it, hopefully kubuntu puts it in 8.10, instead of waiting for jaunty
<binskipy2u> i disabled all effects, even though i have 4 gigs ram and a 256ati HD pcie card
<Salze> It is available for 8.10.
<binskipy2u> and it FLIES... i have no swap file either.. i use just the system ram
<Salze> I have enabled quite a few effects on my 4 year old notebook with 1 GB RAM and 1.6 GHz CPU and i810 graphics card.
<binskipy2u> i dont wanna use beta anything.. ill wait till its stable
<binskipy2u> i got this system so tweaked for speed etc.. i dont wanna do anything cept use whats been tested
<Salze> I didn't tweak mine at all. :-)
<Salze> Guess it always depends on what you do and what your expectations are.
<binskipy2u> id be using slackware.. but its not for 64bit
<binskipy2u> so far k(u)buntu 64bit works very well for my system
<Salze> No, didn't compile myself.
<Salze> Repo.
<rotti> busy place...well happy holadays.
<rotti> im new to kbuntu...so ill watch for a while.
<genii> rotti: It's somewhat quiet right now, but it ebbs and flows
<OxDeadC0de> baahh so has anyone with cpu frequency scaling tested the new ruby widget yet?
<hang3r> hehe, konqueror hasn't changed since I last used it years ago, still crashes like a drunk driver :D
<havok487> drunk  dude in us.....any takers
<havok487> try mozila
<havok487> any of you fuckers wanna chat
<hang3r> I already am, first thing that's a requirement with any operating system imo
<havok487> sweet i love linux....4 lines an 5 andafuckers
<aviz> i am new to irc
<havok487> noo kick
 * hang3r throws shoe at havok487
<OxDeadC0de> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): rying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkwalletbackend.so', which is also in package kdelibs4-dev
<OxDeadC0de> >< now I can't upgrade, can't remove kdelibs4-dev, i think something broke .. :|
<Salze> OxDeadC0de: you could try cd /var/cache/apt/archive && sudo dpkg -i --force-all *.deb --- that's what has helped me in similar situations. But I wouldn't do it without a good backup. You might do sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before. Plus you might need to run sudo apt-get -f install afterwards, followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again.
<OxDeadC0de> I almost want to say I'd put money on this happening because I had amarok4 installed from ppa.launchpad too
<aviz> i wanna know if u can transfer files here like MIRC
<aviz> anybody
<Salze> aviz: What do you mean by "here"?
<aviz> i am new to linux
<aviz> so just wondering
<Salze> Whether you can transfer files or not depends on the program you are using.
<Salze> Konversation, for instance, supports file transfer, as far as I know.
<aviz> ook
<OxDeadC0de> ok well... saize, did what you said, now the error is a (little) nicer... : The following packages have been kept back: gwenview kdegraphics
<OxDeadC0de> how do I force upgrade of packages that have been "kept back"?
<Salze> That's not an error - that's just an information. You can install them by sudo apt-get install gwenview kgraphics
<Salze> kdegraphics
<OxDeadC0de> oh I see ty
<OxDeadC0de> ok then.. brb hopefully in 4.2
<Salze> cu :-)
<OxDeadC0de> other than missing a bunch of plasmoids, it's better
<Salze> Strange, I didn't have less than before, but much more.
<OxDeadC0de> hmm I got a couple more, but overall.. lancelot was removed, show desktop is gone, 2x other's are missing too don't remember what, comic is gone
<Salze> I have all of those.
<OxDeadC0de> sweet, got them by installing "kdeplasma-addons"
<hyper_ch> OxDeadC0de: huhu
<hang3r> Anyone know where the LCD weather station widgets settings are located? It's not showing anything for its data source and thus not getting weather information
<OxDeadC0de> hang3r i was about to ask the same thin.
<hang3r> theres not much info on it from searching google
<hang3r> so if you come up with anything OxDeadC0de send me a shout
<Andrew``> hey all
<Andrew``> I have kubuntu ona hard drive, but am wanting to re-install XP on another drive that I will purchase later this week. Will I have to re-install Kubuntu after I install XP for a dual=boot system?
<hyper_ch> Andrew``: simplest thing would be to unplug the linux drive during the xp install
<hyper_ch> Andrew``: and replug it after install, make it the primary to boot from bios
<hyper_ch> Andrew``: and then add an entry in the grub menu lst for booting windows
<Andrew``> Ok I think I can handle that :)
<hyper_ch> Andrew``: you need to chain load windows for that... google will tell you the right grub menu entries
<amerigo_> hello---> how can i change my user name in login ?
<Salze_> amerigo: usermod
<amerigo_> ! usermod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod
<Salze_> amerigo: try "man usermod".
<yao_ziyuan1> kde sucks now, isn't it
<amerigo_> Salze_: give me an example of usermod
<amerigo_> man usermod
<amerigo_> in console
<Salze_> Yes.
<Salze_> I have no example, sorry. I just know that it's the right tool.
<hang3r> yao_ziyuan1: yeah pretty much, I can't get anything to work. It's quite a bit less polished then gnome imo
<yao_ziyuan1> kde3 is more stable
<yao_ziyuan1> i mean mature
<yao_ziyuan1> there is a big gap between kde3 and a mature kde4
<yao_ziyuan1> which drove me to gnome.
<hang3r> dont get me wrong, kde4 will get there... one day
<yao_ziyuan1> then i find gnome also pretty: http://i41.tinypic.com/1j7sya.png
<yao_ziyuan1> fedora introduced the Nodoka gtk theme
<yao_ziyuan1> plus a clean X-Colors metacity
<cllaudyu> i need a bit off help here i don't know how to open the desktop... i closed it after the install...
<Salze_> cllaudyu: you mean the folderview plasmoid?
<apparle> hi
<apparle> Whenever I copy a file to a pen drive it copies with a speed of 200Kbps and like that, but when I copy the same file in windows on same pendrive, it copies fast.. I am facing the problem since I installed 8.10
<apparle> why is the write operation to USB drive very slow
<apparle> is anyone here
<apparle> ??
<cuznt> maybe
<OxDeadC0de> I'm trying to figure out how to setup a weather datasource for 4.2 but for the life of me can't find anything on google
<cuznt> there is a weather applet for super karamba
<cuznt> and firefox has a weather add on
<Salze_> OxDeadC0de: Doesn't work for me, too, on beta 2. It worked on beta 1.
<OxDeadC0de> saize_ for me there are no datasources, and I'm in plasmaengineexplorer and it won't let me add any :|
<OxDeadC0de> kind of sucks, and every time the comic plasmoid loads a comic it crashes plasma
<doc___> hi there
<Salze_> OxDeadC0de: Like I said: I have the same problem currently with beta 2. It worked on beta 1 for me.
<Salze_> OxDeadC0de: That is concerning the LCD weather plasmoid. The comic one works fine.
<OxDeadC0de> well, got the comics to stop crashing.. i had a lot of comics installed, so I removed them all, then one at a time installed every comic available.. turned one on.. first time it crashed plasma again...
<OxDeadC0de> but then when it came back on it saved the setting, loaded the comic, and didn't crash.. now I can change it to diff comics and it doesn't crash.
<Koordin> hi i have an annoying problem : i have to type 'sudo dhclient' in order to connect to internet and i have to retype it every minute in order not to be disconnected ; i'm on wifi ; does someone have an idea ? i've already tried to set up a static address ip as shown there but with no result : (eth0 is my wifi interface) http://paste.ubuntu.com/92145/
<Salze_> Koordin: have you tried with an empty configuration file?
<Koordin> i've tried with  juste the first two lines
<Koordin> just*
<Salze_> Yes.
<Salze_> That's what I meant. Leave lo, delete the rest.
<Koordin> just 'lo' ?
<Salze_> http://pastebin.ca/1292957
<Salze_> That's mine.
<_2> s=delete=comment out=g
<Koordin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/92152/ this is what happens during the minute, Salze_
<Salze_> Koordin: You have the same IP address on two interfaces. That cannot be good. ;-)
<Koordin> eth1 is down
<Koordin> or maybe it is not
<wsjunior> hello. im using kde4 here. is there any way to replace this ugly blue color of the panel plasmoid?
<_2> Salze_ unless they are bridged
<Salze_> Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth1.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.2.
<Salze_> eth1 -> 192.168.1.2
<Salze_> iface eth0 inet static
<Salze_> address 192.168.1.2
<Koordin> eth0 is wifi, eth1 is ethernet
<Koordin> i'm using the wifi
<wsjunior> im usign oxygen theme that looks black when i select it but when i apply it doesnt stay black as it used to be before..
<Salze_> Koordin: Do yourself a favor: use different addresses (even different subnets) for different networks.
<Koordin> Salze_, how ? i don't want to use eth1 ; i have to shut it down
<_2> or bridge them if you intend to have only one network
<Salze_> Just remove (delete or comment) the corresponding entries in the /etc/netwok/interfaces file.
<Koordin> my ethernet cable is not plugged and i don't want to use the eth1 interface
<Salze_> *sigh*
<_2> Koordin intent to not use hardware does not indicate that not configuring the hardware correctly would be a good idea.    i.e. in your particular case the malconfigured device might intercept data intended for the other interface
 * _2 tninks there may be too many 'nots' in that
<_2> anyway, reguardless of grammer the point remains the same,  it's better to have well configured hardware that is never used than misconfigured hardware that is used inadvertantly
<_2> personally in such a case i would advise bridging the two interfaces and letting dhcp give the br0 it's ip  that way if at some point you decide to plug a cable in, it's already configured and what's on the cable can access both that box and whats on the wifi seemlessly as that box can also access both
<Koordin> Salze_  i've deleted all the lines but the first two and this seems to work, but i don't know for how long
<_2> i was told one time that this wouldnt work, http://pastebin.com/f283278f2  it works flawlessly for me though.   note: it is all static.  one would need only change the static to dhcp on the br0 for dynamic ip
<_2> !worksforme > me
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<_2> however i might point out that it does induce a slight delay at boot time if one interface is not connected.  for one that boots the system often that might be undesirable
<_2> slight=74sec.
<_2> but that's adjustable too
<geek> how do i force a kubuntu system to fsck a drive on boot?
<_2> i'm seriously considering upgrading from ubuntu dapper lts debian etch stable    any thoughts ?
<stdin> faileas: The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check
<faileas> stdin: thanks
<hyper_ch> I'd go for lenny
<faileas> heh
<faileas> actually its for a VM i'm testing out various backuo software on
<_2> hyper_ch stable is the only option as far as i'm concerned
<hyper_ch> lenny rc == stable on most distros
<faileas> mondo failed, i'm trying acronis but it insists both partitions on the box (windows and linux) are borked
<_2> hyper_ch heh. you don't seem to understand the concept, but thanks.
<faileas> hyper_ch: well yeah, but debian has a slightly unique release system
<hyper_ch> I know... hence debian rc is in most cases more stable than what other distros claim as stable
 * faileas has lenny on his file/misc server. pondering swapping to ubuntu server since bitlebee dosen't work on debian for some reason, and i can get it working on ubuntu
<faileas> stdin: hmm, that didn't make it check
<hyper_ch> faileas: hdaperms and make it to check after 1 reboot on all the hds... upon next, it wil fsck and then change the hdaperms again
<faileas> hyper_ch: no such command
<hyper_ch> faileas: hdparm
<michael__> test
<stdin> faileas: you can try "sudo tune2fs -C 99 /dev/device" (whare /dev/device is the partition you want to check)
<_2> anyway, i think i will try the upgrade and if i can't get that to work out, i'll just install from etch cd
<hyper_ch> or was it tune2fs? I think I met that
<hyper_ch> I meant that
<_2> hyper_ch yeah tune2fs
<_2> there is also touch /.autofsck   or some such
<_2> which will force an fs check   you can look in the init script for the exact filename
<stdin> /forcefsck
<stdin> that's what mine has anyway
<faileas> stdin: thats dangerous isn't it?
<stdin> faileas: what is?
<_2> my scripts use /.uncleen   </shrugs>
<faileas> forcing fsck on a running file system?
<_2> but i wrote them so, what can you expect.
<_2> faileas heh that's not what that file does
<stdin> it's not dangerous, it just checks the filesystem
<_2> faileas it does the same as setting the mount count higher than the maxmountcount
 * faileas is a litle confused now
<faileas> granted i already did the equivilent on windows and it was quite simple >_>
<faileas> would an unclean shutdown force it?
<_2> redhat systems used to use that file to detect crash state  i.e. they did an rm /forcefsck  during shutdown or reboot    and recreated /forcefsck at boot time    thus if the file was there then the system had died and needed checked
 * faileas grumbles... this is supposed to be a SIMPLE simulated dualboot.
<_2> the file detection is still default in the init script checkrootfs   so you can create that file and reboot to force a check
<guiterb> who had ever compiled the linux kernel
<_2> i don't think ubuntu systems still check for unclean restarts via that methood  even though the facility is still coded in
<_2> i have built a few kernels guiterb
<guiterb> i use the cross-arm-linux compile the 2.6.14
<guiterb> something wrong
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dr_willis> thats all i know on the topic. :()
<guiterb> i know it
<_2> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<dr_willis> Sonmthing that 'hard-core' may be best to see if the foryums have a area/thread on any issues
<guiterb> guiterb@guiterb:/opt/EmbedSky/kernel-2.6.13$ make menuconfig
<guiterb>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<guiterb> what is the difference between the i686  and i 486
<_2> 200
<_2> :)
<dr_willis> i=sqrt(-1)
<dr_willis> :)
<faileas> guiterb: if you are compiling for the arm, neither is correct
<SoftVision> hi id like to make a suggestion for the jaunty release. ive just read in the wiki that konversation could be dropped since its qt3 based so id like to suggest including Quassel (configured as localhost to save a couple of steps).
<faileas> SoftVision: i THINK the next version of konversation will support qt4
<SoftVision> faileas: i dont know whether it will be ready by the jaunty release.
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> sudo touch /forcefsck worked ^^
<_2> ok, i have convinced my self that not having anything to fix is worse than haven a broken system  so i'm going to try a dist-upgrade from ubuntu dapper to debian etch
<stdin> SoftVision: you can file a request at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/
<SoftVision> stdin: thanks
<_2> only thing i don't like about that, i'll have to make another user account to irc with. cause #debain bans username root
 * _2 is not sure how he will protest ignorance on that issue now...
<faileas> _2: wait, dapper to etch? o0
<_2> faileas yep
<faileas> that sounds quite... risky
<_2> probably,
<_2> your point ?
<_2> perhaps i should try dapper to sid  ?
<_2> ;/
<_2> i can't repartition my lappy cause it doesn't have one.   so wish me luck !
<guiterb> <faileas>what is your meaning?
<guiterb> why not ?
<guiterb> have you ever compile it for arm?
<faileas> guiterb: i486 and i686 refer to varients of the x86 architecture
<guiterb> but according to the book
<mohit> HELP!!
<mohit> i need to install mozilla firefox!!
<guiterb> i can select the cpu in make menuconfig
<mohit> with macromedia flash player
<mohit> anyone can help me??
<faileas> mohit: sudo apt-get install firefox
<faileas> then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mohit> it says
<faileas> (in terminal/konsole/yakuake)
<mohit> package is missing
<mohit> i know abt that
<faileas> mohit: sudo apt-get upgrade first maybe
<mohit> but package is missing or has been obsoleted
<mohit> 0
<mohit> ??
<mohit> faileas can u help me
<dr_willis> I always install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' to get flash and other bits
<dr_willis> saves me having to rember what all i normall y install.. since most all the needed stuff is in there.
<mohit> i am having problems
<mohit> with sudo apt get
<mohit> i have to add sources is that so???
<dr_willis> whats the exact problem,?
<dr_willis> and whats the exact command you are using
<slhk> mohit: in /etc/apt/sources.list you need to add restricted
<mohit> thanks slhk
<Lektroluv> how do I login as root command line?
<Lektroluv> login root doesn't work
<dr_willis> use 'sudo -s' to get a root terminal
<dr_willis> you do NOT NOT NOT directly login as root. :)
<RurouniJones> Unless you know what you are doing
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Lektroluv> need some help setting up a shared folder in VirtualBox?
<Lektroluv> running Kubuntu with VitualBox in Vista
<dr_willis> You mean using the special Virtualbox 'guest addon' method? or using samba to network the Vbox machine to the real machine?
 * faileas tends to prefer the latter ;p
<dr_willis> I figured out how to do it the vbox-special-way under puppy linux  on his windows running  vbox machine...
<dr_willis> Its documented at the ubuntu vbox page. ;0
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis>  as for using samba.. you just connect the 2 as if they were 2 seperate machines.. set workgroups, install samba, and so forth
<faileas> dr_willis: i treat my VMs as if they were real boxen ;p
<faileas> easier to keep track of
<dr_willis> faileas,  yep. I set up one vbox as if it was on the main lan. and used it as a tftp server.
<dr_willis>  I forget what disrto let me boot it up.. and poof = instant netbooting  on the rest of the lan.
<dr_willis> some livecd.
<fliegenderfrosch> anybody using kde 4.2 beta here? how stable is it already?
<dr_willis> one of the many livecd's that have came and gone. :)
<runpain2> God day all
<runpain2> How can i make a custom color scheme for login gui
<mitchell> does anyone have problem with locales, i have LC_ALL unset
<mitchell> i dont know how to solve
<wsjunior> hello. im using kde4 here. is there any way to replace this ugly blue color of the panel plasmoid?
<mitchell> please help
<mitchell> ive benn looking for a solution in google but it seems many people in intrepid have the same problem
<mitchell> but no solution on the web
<runpain2> BRB
<mitchell> even in the forums, no one gives a solution
<mitchell> ive already tried dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mitchell> but that doest solve the problem
<mitchell> please help
<mitchell> nobody??
<mitchell> hey, does no one want to help?
<Pici> mitchell: have you installed localeconf?
<mitchell> there is not such package in intrepid
<Pici> Sorry, you're right.
<edi_99> Hi guys which software is good for recording?
<wsjunior> recording what?
<edi_99> ie. guitar
<mitchell> pici any other suggestion?
<wsjunior> audacius
<wsjunior> audacity
<wsjunior> sorry
<Pici> mitchell: Let me look around, one moment.
<wsjunior> edi_99: i play guitar too..
<edi_99> tnx
<edi_99> wsjunior: sweet, did you have any trouble when pluggin the guitar into the mic?
<jussi01> !ubuntustudio | edi_99
<ubottu> edi_99: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<wsjunior> edi_99: not at all did u?
<edi_99> wsjunior: I've tried to record smthing in traverso but it didn't work, as well as creox
<edi_99> wsjunior: I've checked all the settings but still nothing
<moosa> hello
<moosa> andy help to have voice chat in ubuntu..
<jussi01> !skype | moosa
<ubottu> moosa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<moosa> thanks ubottu, what about gtalk.
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<manager4> !
<noaXess> hey all... merry christmas from switzerland..
<mitchell> Feliz Navidad from Peru
<wirechief> yea merry christmas from  MI USA
<murchadh> Nollaig Shona from Ireland!
<gnuton> Felice Natale dall Italia!
<runpain2> God Day All
<noaXess> ha.. the WHOLE word in one little IRC channel ;)
<noaXess> world ^
<mitchell> Feliz Navidad from Machu Picchu!!!! yeahh
<noaXess> mitchell: wow.. where is machu picchu?
<runpain2> Merry Christmas from me
<mitchell> haha come and visit Machu Picchu in Peru
<noaXess> aha ;)..
<runpain2> Happy Jesus Christ's Birthday
<runpain2> ;P
<mitchell> and english, the world language!!
<Guest25277> what is the equivalent to tortoisesvn for kubuntu?
<runpain2> how do i add a color scheme for kde in system folder
<Guest25277> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<runpain2> where all the color schemes are kept
<zoomflux> hell
<noaXess> Guest25277: i use kdesvn
<noaXess> !kdesvn | Guest25277
<ubottu> Guest25277: See http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html for details on accessing KDE's code via SVN
<noaXess> !info kdesvn | Guest25277
<ubottu> kdesvn (source: kdesvn): subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 2051 kB, installed size 4544 kB
<zoomflux> talk?
<PSiL0> !fstan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstan
<PSiL0> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<noaXess> zoomflux: why not :)
<abbie> I can't uninstall konqueror, but is there a way to not let it start for certain users?
<zoomflux> uh?
<zoomflux> owww... this is my first time really!
<zoomflux> people here?
<zoomflux> anyone?......... y isn't anybody talking
<Guest25277> zoomflux: why you want uninstall konqueror?
<zoomflux> i'm not asking that pls........
<p_quarles> zoomflux: you have to be patient -- irc is kind of a slow medium
<p_quarles> people sometimes respond an hour after you ask your question
<abbie> Guest25277: i'm using glubble with firefox, if the kids know they can use a different browser it'll defeat the object
<zoomflux> awww...........
<Guest25277> zoomflux: doesnt work a simpel sudo aptitude remove konqueror?
<zoomflux> what's a slow medium?
<p_quarles> zoomflux: you don't expect comprehensive answers in five seconds, that's what it means
<zoomflux> hey....... i'm not the one who's trying to remove konqueror.... why is there a red name of me in your messages
<p_quarles> zoomflux: anyway, look into AppArmor
<Guest25277> sorry..my mistake..
<abbie> zoomflux: Guest25277's talking to me :)  sorry
<zoomflux> ayt.. better
<p_quarles> abbie: the AppArmor thing was aimed at you as well
<runpain2> where all the color schemes are kept
<runpain2> what folder or directory
<pm124493> Hello. Quick question hopefully. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and trying to install Kubuntu 8.10 in another partition. I have downloaded and burned the install Live CD on two different machines. I can't get Kubuntu to boot. It will boot on once machine not the one I want to install on. Has anyone heard of this hit miss problem. I suspect it is my DVD/CD Burner on the suspect machine. Though the Ubuntu Live CDs will boot fine. THX
<abbie> p_quarles: ta, AppArmor looks interesting.
<runpain2> where all the color schemes are kept
<runpain2> what folder or directory
<abbie> pm124493: I'm not very savvy, but can't you just install KDE on ubuntu and then choose what to use from login screen(gnome or KDE)?
<pm124493> I could but in the past I have had problems with KDE impacting applications on GNOME. I would prefer to keep the two environments separate and clean. Personal preference.
<Salze_> pm124493: Could you give some details about "it does not boot"?
<pm124493> Sure. I have set the BIOS to boot from CDROM first. I have also tried F12 at boot to select the boot device from a list. The computer looks at the CDROM on boot and then skips the CDROM and goes to the first HDD and begins to boot GRUB.
<pm124493> My second machine has VISTA and I can load the same CD into that PC and it will boot the KDE Live CD.
<pm124493> I burned two CDs. One on Ubuntu and one on VISTA. Neither will boot in the Ubuntu PC.
<pm124493> If I boot into Ubuntu and insert the CD, Ubuntu can see and mount the CD disk.
<pm124493> All my PCs have SATA drives including the DVD/CD drives.
<pm124493> SATA is enable and ACHI mode.
<pm124493> Ooops. AHCI
<david85> Hi pm124493
<david85> try to install it with a USBStick
<david85> here is the how to : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ubuntu_> estoi instalando kubuntu, la única duda es cuantos gb le doy a swap
<runpain2> !color scheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about color scheme
<pm124493> Thanks. I tried that. I created a USBStick boot using Ubuntu and it would not work either. Really nice utility though.
<david85> Ok, so if you have Vista... the new LiveCD allow you to install directly from Vista
<pm124493> quantos memoria tiemes? Sorry my spanish is not so good.
<pm124493> David85. Yes and No. I could, but I want to install on the Ubuntu machine. My Vista machine I leave just for Windows OSes.
<dr_willis> Sounds like the bios needs to be set to boot the other media...
<pm124493> dr_willis. I did that and also used the F12 option to specify boot device. Neither worked.
<dr_willis> if one cd worked.. but the others did not = bad burn, or bad image file.  or similer issue.
<Guest77220> I have to ubuntu machines under the same router, how can I transfer files using konqueror or something??
<dr_willis> I use unetbootin to make bootable/install thumbdrives
<dr_willis> Guest77220,  2 linux machines = use scp , is one easy way to transfer files.
<Salze_> Since the CD boots in another computer it seems to be ok. Have to tried booting another CD (like Vista, eg) in the ubuntu computer?
<dr_willis> I think konqueror/dolphin has a front end to ssh/scp with fish://
<dr_willis> Could be some optical drives are having issues seeing the media properly..
<Guest77220> I am trying fish://name_other_machine but doesnt work
<pm124493> dr_willis. Ubuntu has a nice utility for creating USBStick boot drives. I tried that and it did not recognize that device either.
<Guest77220> on dolphin
<dr_willis> Guest77220,  i forget how to  use fish.   I tend to use ssh/scp manually
<Guest77220> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<dr_willis> pm124493,  unetbooting does a similer task.   only not a persistant setup, but it dosent need to boot to ubuntu first either. :)
<dr_willis> oops its 'unetbootin' :)
<Salze_> pm124493: another option would be to clone your ubuntu installation, leave one as it is, and use the other to remove gnome and install kde.
<Guest77220> the equivalent for ipconfig on linux ist??? (sorry but I am a windows user trying kubuntu)
<Guest77220> I just need to know my ip
<dr_willis> Ive not had many issues with gnome and kde conflicting.. untill 8.10 - some how they get the default file manager confused on each other. :(
<dr_willis> Guest77220,  ifconfig
<pm124493> dr_willis: If I use the Ubuntu utility to create a USB boot flash drive with the KDE Live CD image and reboot, it should work also, right?
<runpain2> where do i find the directory where the color schemes are
<dr_willis> pm124493,  should.
<Guest77220> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> pm124493,  i found the usb-boot thing feature in 8.10 works very well for me.
<pm124493> I suspect the DVD/CD drive. Thanks all for your help. TTIF
<Guest77220> If I do a fish://mylocalip it shout work isn't??
<mitchell> help with gtk-qt-engine in kde4 please
<Guest77220> *should
<mitchell> i cant make gtk apps look like kde apps
<mitchell> it seems gtk-qt-engine does not work!!! its kubuntu 8.10
<mitchell> please someone who know how to do it work properly
<runpain2> where is the boot screen at
<Guest77220> well I can ping between without problem, but I can make a fish://username@ipothermachine  do I need activate something on linux to see the other machines??
<Guest77220> *I cann't
<Guest77220> if I try a ssh connection I get: connect to host: ip port 22: Connection refused
<inelia> hi everybody
<denter> selam
<inelia> somebody know spanish?
<Guest77220> yo
<inelia> guest
<Guest77220> un poco
<inelia> ayudame
<inelia> instale por primera vez el kubuntu
<Guest77220> y
<inelia> y solo me muestra 25 gb de disco duro, el resto no aparece y el disco es de 120 gb
<Guest77220> pero tienes windows tambien?
<inelia> no
<inelia> solo kubuntu
<Guest77220> y lo instalaste usando todo el disco? sin particiones?
<inelia> me mostro que haria dos particiones
<inelia> una de 25 y la otra del resto de los 120 gb
<inelia> pero ahora que ingreso a dolphin
<inelia> me muestra solo la extension de 25
<inelia> gb
<inelia> el resto no aparece
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest77220> inalia: deja preguntar a los otros..
<inelia> ok
<Guest77220> inelia, a todo esto creaste 2 particiones, pero formateaaste la segunda??
<jussi01> Guest77220: inelia, english only in here please
<inelia> no, idon't
<jussi01> inelia: type: /join #kubuntu-es
<Guest77220> jussi01: ineala install kubuntu using the all hardisk (120), she did two partitions, one 25gb and the other partition using the rest.. her problem is she can only see the 25gb on dolphin, and no the second partition
<Guest77220> jussi01: do you know what the problem is??
<jussi01> Guest77220: I guess it isnt formatted/mounted?
<Guest77220> I guess the same..
<jussi01> oh and:
<jussi01> !tab | Guest77220
<ubottu> Guest77220: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest77220> is any tool to do his..?? you are the expert
<Guest77220> thanks for the tip
<jussi01> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Guest77220> inealia: entiendes?? usa qtparted
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> ~mondo
<faileas> !mondo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo
<faileas> thought so
<Guest77220> jussi01: how can I connect two machines kubuntu using fish on dolphin?, I can ping between machines, but if I try a fish://othermachine, the connection is refuse
<jussi01> !info mondo | faileas
<ubottu> mondo (source: mondo): powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 415 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<Guest77220> jussi01: using ssh is the same problem
<jussi01> Guest77220: install the package ssh on the machine you want to connect to, then sftp://ip.of.machine
<Salze_> Guest77220: have you installed and starten openssh-server?
<izzyb_> something strange happened to my system.  I installed gimp and ended up with dcop errors.  did an upgrade and rebooted and found kde was completely screwed up.  compiz stopped working, window decorations are gone and the kicker doesnt start automaticly
<izzyb_> I removed all the compiz stuff, but I still dont get windows decorations or the kicker auto starting
<Guest77220> Salze_: no..I didn't
<Guest77220> !openssh-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server
<faileas> jussi01: i know what it is, i just can't get it, well mindi i suspect to work
<izzyb_> it will start if I manually run kicker
<izzyb_> I suspect something didnt install correctly but didnt notice any errors
<izzyb_> but I wasnt watching for them
<izzyb_> Im thinking I want to uninstall the desktop and reinstall it.  any idea how best to do that
<faileas> Guest77220: you need openssh-server on the box you are transfering files to
<dr_willis> Hmm.. anyone have vlc installed? If so RUn it and see if the icon for the program has a little Xmas hat for you also? :)
 * dr_willis found that amuseing
 * jussi01 reminds faileas openssh-sever is included in the metapackage ssh
<jussi01> dr_willis: yeah... it has ;)
<faileas> dr_willis:  aww
<dr_willis> Isent that Cute.
<dr_willis> Xmas easter eggs
<sargas> e ai
<sargas> algume do Brasil?/
<faileas> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sargas> #ubuntu-br
<faileas> its /join #ubuntu-br
 * Nintendo is AFK, on another planet —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<brazila> oi
<brazila> alguem
<brazila> do brasil
<genii> /j #ubuntu-br
<brazila> anyone help me
<brazila> to configure
<brazila> my kurumin
<brazila> i dont konow
<brazila> install my driver
<brazila> of
<brazila> video
<genii> brazila: Kurumin is not Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<brazila> kkkkkkkk
<brazila> i know
<brazila> but there isn
<genii> brazila: Try asking in channel #knoppix or so
<sg> how do i sync my nokia e61i with evolution or Korganiser.
<brazila> ok
<brazila> im there
<brazila> butr
<brazila> anyone
<sg> I need to sync the calendar entries as it would be very essential for my profession - advocate
<brazila> knows
<brazila> something
<brazila> about it?
<sg> can any one help me on this?
<bazhang> brazila, not in #kubuntu
<bazhang> brazila, maybe in #linux or #knoppix
<brazila> :S
<brazila> thanks
<brazila> im new
<brazila> look
<brazila> i have one
<brazila> question
<brazila> maybe here
<bazhang> brazila, dont hit enter key
<brazila> can be anwerd
<brazila> why??
<jussi01> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MerryChristmas> !space
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space
<bazhang> brazila, its offtopic to ask about kurumin here
<MerryChristmas> yea, thas wha tI thouhgt
<brazila> no i want to ask other thing now
<bazhang> brazila, about kubuntu?
<brazila> anyone knows this program called camaleao?
<brazila> its a trojan its runnig into my SO windows and my AV databases
<brazila> are lost
<Pici> brazila: We don't support Windows here.  Try ##windows
<faileas> brazila: windows is OT too
<genii> brazila: You will find better answers in channel #knoppix or channel #kanotix    about Kurumin linux than in here
<brazila> ok
<brazila> thanks
<rotti> hi, can someone tell me what skype to DL, and does in work on this distro?
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
 * genii hands out more Christmas cookies and coffee
<rotti> I mean video on skype?
<bazhang> skype has video?
<genii> bazhang: Yup
<bazhang> wow
<genii> rotti: If your existing camera already works in Kubuntu with some program like cheese, then odds are Skype will also see and be able to use it
<rotti> ok, and use skype for ubuntu...or disbain?
<rotti> sorry ...i just loaded kubuntu.
<genii> rotti: The ubuntu skype package is what works on kubuntu as well
<rotti> ty, and have  nice xmas.
<pawlab> hi all
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pawlab> :)
<Nintendo>             case           .
<Nintendo>             case           .
<stdin> Nintendo: stop that
 * Nintendo is AFK, on another planet. Gone now for:«1hr 4mins» (Pager is On, /ctcp Nintendo Page <message>) —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<dwknch> Hi, what to do when 8.10 freezes on a machine where 7.10 works without any problems? Thanks!
<cllaudyu> heeeeeelp me
<cllaudyu> one off you all can tell me how can i re-open plasma desktop ?
<cllaudyu> i closed it after the install
<cllaudyu> hmmm
<cllaudyu> ...
<cuznt> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<cuznt> try alt+f2 type in plasma desktop
<cllaudyu> i tried
<cuznt> oh
<cuznt> did you restart x?
<cllaudyu> u know what i'm talkin about no?
<cllaudyu> yes
<cuznt> yes i do a bit
<cllaudyu> it was first on the desktop near tomboy
<cllaudyu> i closed tomboy and that but now i need that desktop again
<cuznt> sorry, i am new too
<dsnaike> kquitapp plasma && plasma  in terminal
<cuznt> be paitient
<cllaudyu> i am ...
<cllaudyu> for hours...
<cuznt> damn...
<cuznt> it is frustratin
<cllaudyu> look who need patiens...
<cuznt> <dsnaike> kquitapp plasma && plasma  in terminal  ** is that for claiudyu ?
<cllaudyu> i know its frustating
<dsnaike> yes
<cuznt> try that claiudyu
<cuznt> then
<cuznt> there
<cllaudyu> i tried
<dsnaike> cllaudyu google is your friend
<cllaudyu> google didn't helpd me
<cllaudyu> i came form google
<cllaudyu> cllaudyu@cllaudyu:~$ kquitapp plasma && plasma
<cllaudyu> <unknown program name>(5290)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x8adfdd8 29360129
<cllaudyu> <unknown program name>(5290)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x8ad8c08
<cllaudyu> QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to Plasma::Dialog "", which already has alayout
<cllaudyu> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<cllaudyu>   Major opcode: 18 (X_ChangeProperty)
<cllaudyu>   Resource id:  0x1c0005a
<cllaudyu> cllaudyu@cllaudyu:~$ QObject: Do not delete object, 'unnamed', during its eventhandler!
<cllaudyu> that didn't help
<cllaudyu> i'l do a restart
<jussi01> !paste | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dsnaike> ok cllaudyu in terminal mv .kde .kdebackup then restart xserver but before trying this what were you doing prior to the problem
<bazhang> dsnaike, he quit
<dsnaike> yes to restart
<cuznt> hope he aint stuck
<jimmy51_> hello, i just bought a 32GB SSD from newegg:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227372
<jimmy51_> hello, i just bought a 32GB SSD from newegg:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227372   i've also bought a 500GB HDD.
<jimmy51_> i'm planning on using the SSD for the OS, but the /home folder mounting the 500GB drive
<jimmy51_> is this wise?  also.... should I setup a swap partition on the 500GB drive?  also... what FS should I use on the SSD?
<jimmy51_> 20 questions today, i guess
<jussi01> jimmy51_: thats sounds fine to me. I personally would go ext3 on both, but thats me.
<jimmy51_> no swap on the SSD, right?
<jimmy51_> thanks, by the way
<demytry> salve
<Pici> !it | demytry
<ubottu> demytry: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<juanantonio> Hello, demitry
<jose> hi
<jose> helloo
<rogue780> I tried to install openoffice.org 3.0, but it kept crashing. I tried to uninstall it and downgrade back to 2.4, but now it looks as if there is no theme (just straight up X) and every word I'm typing here has a red squiggly under it so I must have inadvertantly uninstalled some dictionary program too (I was  fed up with adept so I did sudo apt-get remove openoffice* and then I was able to install the openoffice suite from ade
<rogue780> pt) can anyone help me?
<rogue780> I'm gonna try sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<rogue780> no joy
<jtisme> rogue780, y not just move .kde to .kde.old and relogin
<jtisme> and see it that cures some of the problems
<rogue780> ?
<ionut_> hye
<rogue780> actually just solved it I think
<jtisme> move your /home/USERNAME/.kde to  .kde.old and  CNTL + ALT + Backspace and login and see if some of your problems have disappeared
<jtisme> good
<ionut_> can anyody help me
<jtisme> 4 u
<ionut_> i need your help
<ionut_> please
<rogue780> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-style-crystal openoffice.org-kde myspell-en-us
<jtisme> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<rogue780> what do you need?
<ionut_> i have installed dekiwiki
<ionut_> on my cumputer
<ionut_> and now i want to uninstall it
<ionut_> how can i do it ?
<rogue780> depends on how you installed it
<ionut_> i have installed it from shell
<ionut_> with command apt-get install dekiwiki
<ionut_> and now i don't know how to remove it
<ionut_> can u tell me
<rogue780> well...if you installed it using apt-get you can uninstall it with apt-get remove package name
<livebrain> ppl i'm trying to connect to an wireless network but i keep getting this error : "disassociating by local choice reason=3"
<livebrain> what does that mean ?
<ionut_> okay
<jtisme> apt-get remove  Package  or  dpkg --purge Package
<ionut_> thank you
<rogue780> brb
<lerneaen_hydra> Ive got a funny problem with all opengl programs with mouse input where you're supposed to rotate the view with the mouse. I'm limited to a fixed rotation, somewhere between 90 and 180 degrees, it's as though the cursor 'hits' the edge of the window and doesn't wrap around. anyone recognize this?
<rogue780> w00t
<ionut_> how can i regenerate the source.list
<rogue780> sudo apt-get update
<jtisme> apt-get update
<ionut_> i have canceled everything inside it
<ionut_> it doesn't funcion
<rogue780> y?
<livebrain> can any1 help me ? i have no idea why i cant connect to a wireless network
<rogue780> ionut_, you edited the file and manually deleted everything or you just unchecked the boxes?
<livebrain> it should workd
<ionut_> i know
<DasKreech> !sourceomatic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<jtisme> livebrain, i dont do wireless much did you google 4 that error msg
<DasKreech> ionut_: ^^^^
<DasKreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<livebrain> yes jtisme
<jtisme> livebrain, sorry i dont do much wireless
<livebrain> wifi its simple: iwconfig "device" essid foo ; ifconfig "device" ip
<livebrain> route add default gw gw_ip
<ionut_> thank to everyone
<livebrain> and thats it
<killermach> how do I config the firewall on kubuntu 8.04?
<DasKreech> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<livebrain> but in ubuntu we need to be some kind of rocket scientist :(
<jtisme> firewall  man ufw
<ionut_> does anybody know a dock bar for ubuntu 8.04 ,simply to use
<killermach> DasKreech: iptables -L .. shows to be empty
<DasKreech> killermach: Is that what you want?
<DasKreech> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<DasKreech> Bum :)
<killermach> DasKreech: tis ok .. I don't think my issue is firewall
<DasKreech> !info cooldock
<ubottu> Package cooldock does not exist in intrepid
<DasKreech> hmm
<killermach> I have a filesystem shared in nfs and smb but I cannot mount it from another machine.  odd thing is .. from the other machine I can use smbclient fine on the share
<DasKreech> is it exported?
<killermach> DasKreech: this is in /etc/exports
<killermach>  /data/ *(rw,async,all_squash)
<killermach> DasKreech:    I get mount error 13 = Permission denied
<livebrain> killermach: check the logs on the server
<killermach> livebrain: I cannot find anything useful.. do you know a particular log ?
<killermach> in /var/log/samba  I have this lines
<killermach> localhost (192.168.3.3) connect to service data initially as user killer (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 20918)
<killermach> [2008/12/24 13:23:30, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1230)
<killermach> localhost (192.168.3.3) closed connection to service data
<killermach> not particularly enlightening
<livebrain> i think that the "mount error" is from the nfs
<livebrain> not from the samba
<killermach> livebrain:  I'm unsuccesful figuring out where nfs logs to
<livebrain> messages
<livebrain> or syslog
<jtisme> killermach,  y not remove the  nfs export and try mounting smb style only and see what happens
<livebrain> and i think that you need to edit the hosts.allow
<livebrain> also
<rogue780> I hate samba
<jtisme> in other words try nfs standalone and smb standalone etc. see if either works
<jtisme> i thinks hosts.allow is only 4 nfs
<livebrain> hes getting mount error"
<livebrain> so i assume hes getting that while trying t mount an nfs share
<livebrain> and not samba
<livebrain> omfg... this "disassociating by local choice" is getting on my nerves...
<RurouniJones> Has anyone had any trouble running virtualbox-ose on the latest kernel? 2.6.24-22-generic ?
<RurouniJones> If I try and install the virtualbox-ose-modules it lists a whole bunch of them but none seem to match that kernel version number
<RurouniJones> installed virtualbox-ose-modules-generic. It appeared to isntall but virtualbox still says the kernel drivers aren't installed
<RurouniJones> [ANSWER] There is a timelag between the new kernel being released and Virtualbox drivers being released. If you are on 2.6.24-22 you can't use virtualbox at the moment
<user___> Helloooooooooooo
<rogue780> livebrain, pop a soma
<user___> Helloooooo
<livebrain> rogue780: what does that mean ?
<rogue780> livebrain, have you never read, "A Brave New World"?
<saharina> Nop...why?
<livebrain> no, never
<rogue780> well when you do you'll understand
<rogue780> or you could wikipedia it
<killermach> hosts.allow is empty
<killermach> well aside from only having comments
<killermach> livebrain: I was trying cifs first.. smbclient works fine from remote machine with same user credentials, but mount from fstab fails w/ error 13 Permission denied
<ionut_> sorry
<ionut_> how can i regenerate the source list
<ionut_> source.list
<DasKreech> ionut_: Open Adept
<killermach> if I try cifs.. I get permission denied..
<killermach> if I try nfs I get "incorrect option error
<DasKreech> ionut_: sources. Click the buttons you need
<killermach> nfs line in fstab is "192.168.3.5:/data /data nfs 0 0"
<livebrain> oh well... i would like to keep ubuntu but not without wireless...
<livebrain> back to slackware... at least its easy to set up an network
<DasKreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<killermach> ok.. added "rw" to fstab now I get access denied by server while mounting
<cuznt> merry christmas etc...
<ionut_> merry christmas
<BluesKaj> Merry christmas to all !  :>)
<livebrain> ubottu: according to those docs it should workd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<douglas> is kdevelop4 built for kubuntu yet?
<ionut_> anybody bere
<ionut_> anybody here
<ionut_> i need u
<ionut_> i have a problem with my dekiwiki
<ionut_> i have installed it but when i access the http://localhost the result is "http://localhost:8081/deki/@about"
<ionut_> the result is "
<ionut_> Site settings could not be loaded
<ionut_> We were unable to locate the API to request site settings. Please see below for debugging information.
<ionut_> HTTP Response Status Code: 0
<ionut_> Trying API autodiscovery:
<ionut_>     The API is currently located at http://localhost:8081/deki.
<ionut_>     Trying http://localhost/@api/deki ... failed (HTTP Status: 503)
<ionut_> what can i do
<ionut_> no one here :(
<DasKreech> It redirects from :80 ?
<ionut_> yes
<ionut_> this is the error "
<ionut_> Site settings could not be loaded
<ionut_> We were unable to locate the API to request site settings. Please see below for debugging information.
<ionut_> HTTP Response Status Code: 0
<ionut_> Trying API autodiscovery:
<ionut_>     The API is currently located at http://localhost:8081/deki.
<ionut_>     Trying http://localhost/@api/deki ... failed (HTTP Status: 503)
<ionut_> what can i do
<ionut_> i am exasperated
<DasKreech> !info dekiwiki
<ubottu> Package dekiwiki does not exist in intrepid
<DasKreech> Where did you get deki wki from ?
<ionut_> i have installed it from shell with command sudo apt-get install dekiwiki
<ionut_> i have configurated it
<ionut_> and when i access the http://localhost
<ionut_> it gives me that error
<DasKreech> !info dekiwiki
<ubottu> Package dekiwiki does not exist in intrepid
<DasKreech> !info dekiwiki hardy
<ubottu> Package dekiwiki does not exist in hardy
<DasKreech> ionut_: Where from ? it's not provided by Ubuntu
<ionut_> yes,but first i've added in source.list the code : deb http://repo.mindtouch.com xUbuntu_8.04/
<ionut_> and then it funcion
<DasKreech> There are very few docs on this
<ionut_> i can take anymore
<DasKreech> ionut_: try http://localhost/config/index.php
<ionut_> i have already done it
<ionut_> look "
<ionut_>  MindTouch Deki Wiki
<ionut_> MindTouch Deki Installation
<ionut_> Your MindTouch Deki site is already installed. Please delete this /config/ folder for security purposes.
<DasKreech> did you do that?
<ionut_> what?
<ionut_> cancel /config /
<ionut_> ?
<ionut_> i don't know how !!!
<ionut_> :(
<DasKreech> ionut_: remove the directory
<ionut_> how
<DasKreech> Where is dekiwiki located ?
<ionut_> here is "/var/www/dekiwiki/config
<nukem2525> I am running kubuntu 8.04 x86_64, Since mplayer is not in the repository I compiled my own but now everything that depends on fails to install cause apt doesn know it exists
<nukem2525> is there a way to alert apt its there?
<crimsun> nukem2525: what do you mean mplayer is not in the repository?
<DasKreech> ionut_: remove that
<crimsun> nukem2525: it clearly is:
<crimsun>    mplayer | 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 | hardy/multiverse | source, amd64, i386
<DasKreech> nukem2525: checkinstall
<nukem2525> it tells me package not found
<nukem2525> and i tried checkinstall
<DasKreech> nukem2525: So you installed it as a deb?
<crimsun> nukem2525: did you enable the multiverse repository?
<nukem2525> multiverse is enabled and I did install it as a deb
<DasKreech> crimsun: can I poke the bot about none x86 repos ?
<crimsun> DasKreech: no idea, i don't control the bots
<nukem2525> so if the package exists in the repository why can't apt find it?
<nukem2525> I did "apt-cache search mplayer" and it says it finds a version in the medibuntu repository, is that causing a conflict?
<medicus> this is a chat? i just opened this konversation and it came here.
<DasKreech> medicus: yes
<DasKreech> For support
<medicus> sweet
<DasKreech> read the topic
<medicus> i just installed kubuntu
<DasKreech>  if you want to chat about non support use the Offtopic room
<DasKreech> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ionut_> DasKreech
<ionut_> can u help me
<ionut_> how can i delete the /configure/ folder
<ionut_> is situated here /var/www/dekiwiki/config
<DasKreech> either rm -rf or mv the /var/www/dekiwiki/config directory
<ionut_> ok
<ionut_> thx
<asobi> how do i extract 7zip files?
<nukem2525> ok so I disabled the medibuntu repositories from my list and it installed just fine
<nukem2525> must be a conflict
<DasKreech> install 7zip ?
<asobi> adept tells me it's installed
<DasKreech> there you go :)
<asobi> but it doesn't work
<DasKreech> asobi: What are you doing?
<asobi> right click, extract
<DasKreech> Hmm
<DasKreech> try from the command line perhaps?
<DasKreech> This is in dolphin ?
<asobi> it says it's not an archive
<DasKreech> asobi: From the command line?
<asobi> yea
<asobi> neither zip or rar works
<DasKreech> They would not work
<DasKreech>  you need p7zip
<DasKreech> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.58~dfsg.1-1 (intrepid), package size 317 kB, installed size 936 kB
<asobi> i have it
<asobi> according to adept
<asobi> i have p7zip-full
<DasKreech> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.58~dfsg.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1166 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<DasKreech> I think yo can do like 7z x file.7z
<DasKreech> to extract it I  could be wrong :)
<asobi> yes
<asobi> thanks
<DasKreech> asobi: worked ?
<asobi> yes ^^
<DasKreech> asobi: Great. hopefully Ark will work better with it soon
<CoJaBo-Dell> lol why did my EeePC just join here? o_O
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Skynet just came online
<CoJaBo-Dell> lol its weird seing a computer you're not on join unexpectedly
<Bandit_> Hey... anyone here willing to give me some help?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Ask
<Bandit_> ok well here goes...
<Bandit_> I installed Kubuntu 8.10 last night (dual boot with windows xp, xp with more disk space than kubuntu)
<Bandit_> all worked well for about 5 minutes
<Bandit_> then I was just playing around and changed some window effects
<Bandit_> as I clicked apply the whole screen went white
<Bandit_> and stayed like that for 5 minutes till it went black
<Bandit_> it changes if I do anything like Ctrl-alt-delete
<Bandit_> and I can log off through that
<Bandit_> log on screen is normal
<Bandit_> but when I log on it's all screwed again
<Bandit_> I've tried everything I know
<CoJaBo-Dell> Are you able to get to a place to run updates?
<dex> irc.freenode.org
<jussi01> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bandit_> not on that user
<Bandit_> it's my first linux distro so I dont know my way around blind
<jussi01> Bandit_: are you at all commnad line aware?
<Bandit_> but without a screen?
<CoJaBo-Dell> Bandit_: You probably need to install updated video drivers, if its too messed up to do it in GUI, I'm sure someone here can help you do it by command line.
<Bandit_> anyone? :)
<jussi01> Bandit_: if you remove the .kde for that user, then it will reset the settings
<Bandit_> how do I do that and wont that screw it up?
<DasKreech> Bandit_: you can login through terminal ?
<jussi01> Bandit_: ctrl+alt+f1 will drop you to a command prompt
<Bandit_> probably I dont think I've tried yet though
<Bandit_> in kubuntu?
<jussi01> from the login screen
<Bandit_> ok
<Bandit_> then...?
<DasKreech> Bandit_: Welcome to Linux! :)
<Bandit_> haha... thanks :)
<jussi01> Bandit_: then login as the affected user, and type: rm -rf .kde
<DasKreech> Bandit_: I'll assume you are not on Linux now?
<Bandit_> no.. the windows on the same box
<jussi01> Bandit_: that will reset allthe settings for that user
<Bandit_> thank you
<Bandit_> then I should update video drivers?
<DasKreech> jussi01: bad option
<DasKreech> Bandit_: This is the machine that Linux is on ?
<Bandit_> yes
<TimS> BBC iPlayer for linux is out :D
<ubuntu_driss> hi every one
<DasKreech> Bandit_: ok when it comes up press alt+ctrl+F1 and you will have a terminal. login and type mv ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ~/kwinrc.bkup then type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart and login normally
<Bandit_> that will do?
<DasKreech> Bandit_: Yes it will and you have a backup of the file you can go through to see what changes were made (hint it's one line) :)
<DasKreech> Welcome to Linux :)
<DasKreech> Bandit_: another hint is that you can install irssi and then you can get help here even if you break all of your GUI
<hang3r> is there a common problem with knetworkmanager that would cause it to randomly stop working
<hang3r> even setting a static address does nothing
<DasKreech> hang3r: Yes
<kniolet> other than it generally sucks? (j/k... mostly)
<Bandit_> so what was wrong with the rm -rf .kde?
<DasKreech> hang3r: It can't do static addresses in 8.10
<hang3r> :(
<DasKreech> Bandit_: It would work this is just safer and allows you to see what went wrong
<Bandit_> so when I've typed that I...?
<hang3r> ok, so can you link me to some info on the problem
<Bandit_> log in again?
<DasKreech> Bandit_: Yes typein the sudo command I just gave you
<Bandit_> yep
<DasKreech> it will ask you for a password. Which is the password you used to login
<Bandit_> ok
<DasKreech> That will restart the GUI and present you with a login screen
<Bandit_> then I log in again?
<DasKreech> Yes
<Bandit_> what happens if I get the same problem with the window effects?
<Bandit_> if I try it again?
<hang3r> DasKreech, DHCP will not work either
<DasKreech> hang3r: that's bad. What happens if you do sudo dhclient from the command line ?
<DasKreech> Bandit_: As in turn it on again ?
<Bandit_> no... it started after I applied some window effects.
<Bandit_> can't that just happen again?
<hang3r> it sits there trying to get an address
<hang3r> actually
<hang3r> well that would do it, dhcp is disabled on my router :D
<DasKreech> Bandit_: Ah maybe :) Well come back here when you get it working. I can show you how to take those out of the file if you like or you can just reset it as I just showed you
<nukem2525> does anyone know of a program that allows you to catalogue your movie collection, preferably something that runs on a LAMP server?
<DasKreech> hang3r: That's what i was going to tell you next
<Bandit_> someone said it was my video drivers... is that possible?
<DasKreech> nukem2525: Yes. Don't recall what the name is
<Bandit_> ok... Ill be back in a moment
<Bandit_> hopefully on linux ;)
<Bandit_> brb
<DasKreech> !info gcstar
<ubottu> gcstar (source: gcstar): An application for managing your movie collection. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1 (intrepid), package size 2136 kB, installed size 7148 kB
<DasKreech> !info flight-of-the-amazon-queen
<ubottu> flight-of-the-amazon-queen (source: flight-of-the-amazon-queen): a fantasy adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 35682 kB, installed size 53028 kB
<DasKreech> Sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> whats up DasKreech
<DasKreech> nosrednaekim: hey hey!
<nosrednaekim> yeah I haven't been around in a while... school and all that
<DasKreech> hooray for snow then!!
<nosrednaekim> winter break :P
<DasKreech> :-)
<bandit_> Hello?
<bandit_> yay it worked
<DasKreech> bandit_: :-)
<bandit_> but now I dont want to try window effects...
<DasKreech> ok I can give you some more help in case this happens in future if you like
<bandit_> ok thanks
<DasKreech> bandit_: No worries try as much as you like. You may want to iron out your drivers first
<DasKreech> bandit_: install irssi
<bandit_> you think I should update my video driver?
<bandit_> ok
<DasKreech> let me know when that installs
<bandit_> ok um... Im really not used to linux I know it sound lame but... I downloaded the .gz...
<bandit_> into home/bandit
<DasKreech> bandit_: Ha ha :-)
<bandit_> but now?
<DasKreech> bandit_: Want the GUI way or the command line way ?
<bandit_> either... whatever you think is best
<DasKreech> bandit_: ok type sudo apt-get install irssi in the terminal
<bandit_> done
<bandit_> and the pass bit
<DasKreech> bandit_: ok cool now type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<DasKreech> bandit_: When that calms down type /join #kubuntu
<bandit_> it's a terminal irc client?
<bandit__> hello me
<bandit__> ok... what was that in aid of?
<DasKreech> bandit__: ok now listen to me before you do anything
<bandit_> ok
<DasKreech> Which of you should I talk to? :)
<bandit_> er... this one ;)
<DasKreech> bandit__: You can type /quit to logout
<bandit_> ok
 * DasKreech waves at bandit__
<DasKreech> ok bandit_ Linux is set up so that it runs as if there are 7 computers on all the time
<bandit_> confusin but ok :)
<DasKreech> you have independent terminals which don't really affect each other
<bandit_> right
<DasKreech> The GUI you are using now is just one of them
<bandit_> ok
<DasKreech> If it breaks you can jump to another terminal/computer and login and use it normally
<bandit_> ok... handy
<DasKreech> The GUI is alt+ctrl+F7
<bandit_> want me to try that?
<DasKreech> You can try alt+ctrl+F1 to F6 and see the other
<DasKreech> alt+Ctrl+F7 gets you back here
<DasKreech> Go!
<bandit_> well that was fun
<DasKreech> Cool So if you break your GUI again You can jump to another terminal and fix it right there
<bandit_> so right now this is the 7th gui?
<DasKreech> no 7th terminal
<DasKreech> 1st GUI
<bandit_> ok right
<DasKreech> If you don't know how to fix something go to two terminals
<DasKreech> In one login to irssi and come here to get help
<DasKreech> In the other you can do commands etc and fix things
<bandit_> ok right... that makes a lot of sence
<bandit_> sense
<Guest20723> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<DasKreech> yep :-)You can accomplish most anything from the terminal so no need to get scared of breaking effects :)
<kurumin> asdlkmc
<bandit_> right so should I try an effect now?
<DasKreech> On the other hand why break things if you can get help :) What effect did you turn on that broke your system ?
<bandit_> er... I can't remember... it just happened when I clicked apply
<bandit_> I think it might have been explosion
<bandit_> plus others
<bandit_> also... is there anyway to transfer files from my windows to linux (it's dual booted)
<jussi01> bandit_: the drive is not listed in dolphin?
<Guest20723> using kopete every time I send a message (msn account) the chat windows close automatically and if I get messages they dont display normal, on the chat window is a "next" button to see the next message, I dont know how I did enable this feature, but I cann't disable, I even reinstall the software but my problem is still there, any idea??
<bandit_> jussi01: Ill check now but I don't think so (looked before)
<bandit_> thanks man
<bandit_> didn't see that :)
<jussi01> :)
<bandit_> now I can get my music :)
<DasKreech> bandit_: :)
<DasKreech> Guest20723: Turn off single messages in config
<DasKreech> Bah
<rjune__> I have hardy running kde 3.5, audiocd:/ does not have mp3 as an option, what do I need to install to rip to mp3
<DasKreech> lame
<rjune__> install lame, and audiocd:// will pick up on it automagically?
<DasKreech> That's the idea
<bandit_> anyone here use amarok?
<nosrednaekim> bandit_: yes
<bandit_> I know it's a strange question for here but... is there a mini player?
<Reformer81> In Amarok, you used to be able to right-click a track in the playlist and "Organize" the file.  Why can't this be done in Amarok 2?
<DasKreech> bandit_: There is for amarok 1 there isn't for amarok 2
<bandit_> damn
<bandit_> never mind then
<DasKreech> Reformer81: Because Amarok 2 is a new player
<Reformer81> With fewer features?  That doesn't make sense lol
<DasKreech> Reformer81: Why doesn't it?
<nosrednaekim> bandit_: you should have amarok 1 though....
<Reformer81> So there's no way to organize a music collection anymore?
<DasKreech> They wrote a new application from scratch
<CoJaBo-Dell> Does KDE 4 have auto-hide taskbar yet?
<DasKreech> they can't be expected to get all of 4 years of coding into 14 months
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Yes
<Reformer81> DasKreech: Well, I always assumed new versions would ADD features, not remove them.  Especially semi-essential features like that Organize one.
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: How do I enable it?
<DasKreech> Reformer81: I'm not saying it's fully gone :) I don't know I haven't played with Amarok 2 yet you can ask in #amarok
<Reformer81> So sarcasm aside... there is no way to do ith with Amarok 2?
<Reformer81> ok
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Cashew -> more settings -> auto hide
<nosrednaekim> DasKreech: thats only 4.2 IIRC
<DasKreech> It is
<DasKreech> but I have it right here :-)
 * DasKreech pets his smooth smooth beta packages
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: Cashew?
<nosrednaekim> as do I.... but does he?
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: The little swirly thing at the end of the panel
<nosrednaekim> CoJaBo-Dell: on the right hand side of the panel....
<CoJaBo-Dell> O is that what that is? lol
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: No it's not but someone called it that as a joke and we are all still laughing at it. So it's now the cashew :)
<CoJaBo-Dell> lol
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: This is for the KDE 4.2 packages btw
 * CoJaBo-Dell called it a footlike-thing when explianing how to add widgets to someone lol
<CoJaBo-Dell> Hm, how do I find what KDE I'm running?
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: call it what you want as long as they get the point
<DasKreech> Help -> about KDE in something that's not konversation
<nosrednaekim> what are they going to do about an IRC client in Jaunty? there really isn't a good kde4 one
<CoJaBo-Dell> What is it supposed to be called? Or is it just the unnamed-widgets-button-thing? lol
<HappySmileMan> nosrednaekim: Wait for Konversation KDE4 port
<DasKreech> nosrednaekim: hopefully konversation. The hope is to have no Qt3 on the Disc
<HappySmileMan> It's in progress but so far nothing usuable
<Qrawl> when is that
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: I've forgotten now HA HA HA
<Qrawl> eta on Konversation 4
<nosrednaekim> I guess they could use quassel, it works pretty well
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: lol. Ok, is KDE 4.2 stable yet?
<HappySmileMan> Stable planned for next month
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: For some definition of stable
<HappySmileMan> 2nd beta now, but IMO it's just as stable as 4.1
<DasKreech> Qrawl: Speak to the authour
<nosrednaekim> 4.2 is fairly stable ATM, only had one plasma crash
<nosrednaekim> in the past week of using it
<Qrawl> do I have 4.2 beta
<HappySmileMan> Yeah don't think they'll have it ready any time soon, the official response seems to be "It's in progress, no schedule so far"
<Qrawl> or do I have to do something special
<OxDeadC0de> I've had plasma in 4.2 crash 4-5 times so far since i installed it yesterday
<HappySmileMan> Qrawl: You probably don't if you don't recall upgrading, there's instructions on kubuntu.org
<Qrawl> HappySmileMan, ok ty
<Reformer81> Does anyone know if it is possible to "Copy [a] track to collection" in Amarok 2? This was simple in Amarok 1, but seems missing in 2.0.
<OxDeadC0de> but they were all due to the comic plasmoid... which stopped crashing and now works
<HappySmileMan> I've had plasma crashes when I try add comic book widget
<CoJaBo-Dell> My EeePC had a plasma crash about an hour ago lol
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Recovered nicely?
<HappySmileMan> Other than that no crashes but KRunner stops working if I launch Ktorrent from it?
<DasKreech> HappySmileMan: Seriously?
<nosrednaekim> Reformer81: might be better to ask in #amarok
<pg_> Hi
<pg_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<OxDeadC0de> happysmileman i got it to stop crashing when loading a comic by uninstalling them all, then reinstalling them all.. selecting one, then plasma crashed.. then it saved the comic I wanted (every other crash it never saved the comic I picked), then it worked from then on out..
<DasKreech> all the usual amarok junkies from here are out
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: Its stuck so only the window onscreen at the time is accessable lol
<nosrednaekim> hmm, actually maybe i'm not having any plasma crashes cause I got rid of all the applets lol
<OxDeadC0de> and the upgrade for me to 4.2 wasn't smooth when adding the kde-members repo
<nosrednaekim> CoJaBo-Dell: alt+tab doesn't do anything?
<Reformer81> nosrednaekim: I have been... I've never seen anyone in there
<Reformer81> :)
<Reformer81> nosrednaekim: Well, lots of people there, but no one actually pays attention.
<OxDeadC0de> it failed halfway through, had to manually install them before killing 4.1.3 to restart in 4.2, which left a few packages missing
<HappySmileMan> DasKreech: Yes seriously
<DasKreech> Reformer81: You have to consider the time of year as well
<OxDeadC0de> still finding missing ones... so far screensavers and plasmoids were both missing (resolved easily)
<Reformer81> DasKreech: AH... true
<DasKreech> HappySmileMan: can you run krunner from the command line and see if it throws an error?
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: open konsole and type kwin &
<HappySmileMan> Yeha hold on, I'll run Ktorrent now first
<OxDeadC0de> but it was worth it.. 4.2 is so much nicer from a display perspective and a development perspective
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: or if alt+F2 works then just type kwin there
<DasKreech> OxDeadC0de: Yeah if it crashed twice a day I'd still be happy
<OxDeadC0de> oh, also, I saw a vid of aesigo 's that showed different plasmoids running on different virtual desktops with different wallpapers on each, anyone know how he did that?
<HappySmileMan> <unknown program name>(6217)/: Communication problem with  "krunner" , it probably crashed.
<HappySmileMan> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<HappySmileMan> That's if I run krunner from command line after it fails
<HappySmileMan> I can run other stuff in it, but once I run ktorrent (and maybe others) it stops working
<DasKreech> OxDeadC0de: Click on the cashew in the top right corner and zoom out
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: Does that still apply if using compiz?
<nosrednaekim> HappySmileMan: if you run it from a terminal.... it should stop working once you close the terminal
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: ha ha no then type compiz --replace
<OxDeadC0de> hmm I zommed out, now things just look weird
<DasKreech> OxDeadC0de: yo ushould hve an add activity button
<DasKreech> click that
<HappySmileMan> I know nosrednaekim, I mean it runs as normal when I log in (not run from terminal) and then stops when I run ktorrent
<nosrednaekim> HappySmileMan: oh
<HappySmileMan> And if I run it in terminal and wait it crashes with that message
<DasKreech> Then click the zoom magnifying button under itchange what ever you like
<nosrednaekim> HappySmileMan: sounds to me like Ktorrent didn't send back a signal that it had successfully started.
<HappySmileMan> Probably the case, it and Kate used to give the same error when launched from Dolphin, I think Kate fixed that recently
<OxDeadC0de> hmm DasKreech, any easier way to switch between "activity's"? in the vid it looked like he was using the dashboard kwin plugin to switch
<DasKreech> You can tie actvites to desktops I think
<DasKreech> That might be post Beta 2
<nosrednaekim> OxDeadC0de: there is a plasmoid to do it iirc
<nosrednaekim> in beta2
<OxDeadC0de> ahh, cause now that would be cool....
<DasKreech> There are shortcut keys as well
<CoJaBo-Dell> DasKreech: Kives a bunch of errors aboutr not being able to connect to the display, then falls back to kwin which also fails o_O
<CoJaBo-Dell> *gives
<DasKreech> CoJaBo-Dell: Maybe you broke something
<OxDeadC0de> well, the plasmoid is alright, no tying into virtual desktop, but close enough for now
<CoJaBo-Dell> Probably something else broke as well lol
<DasKreech> :-) So no windows can move?
<Reformer81> How do I determine what version of KDE I have installed?  (I actually use Gnome, but have several KDE apps installed)
<DasKreech> Reformer81: open one help -> about KDe
<DasKreech> Probably don't want to use Konversation for it
<DasKreech> Amarok 2 would be a good candidate
<OxDeadC0de> hmm now I can't quite figure out how to add a panel to only one activity
<Reformer81> DasKreech: Gotcha, thank you.
<DasKreech> OxDeadC0de: Oooh good call
<DasKreech> #plasma ?
<OxDeadC0de> they say no, have to hack into kwin panels to do it
<prometheus77> you guys messed up my pc again. i am trying to play a file in kaffine and it does a codec install message, and then "error codec is already installed"
<prometheus77> and fails to play
<nosrednaekim> heh.... honestly to get any help with that intro?
<Dragnslcr> Just that specific file, or all files of the same type?
<OxDeadC0de> well the activity switcher plasmoid is fail
<prometheus77> strange, the kaffine error only works with my beast wars avi
<prometheus77> the others seem 2 work
<OxDeadC0de> works sometimes.. but then I added a new activity via show dashboard mode, and it stopped switching activities.. tho I can switch them with zoom out etc
<Dragnslcr> prometheus77- I've seen that error a few times, and I'm pretty sure it's the file that's broken, not your player
<mn> doedoes amarok come with kubuntu?
<mn> does*
<CoJaBo-Dell> mn: Looks like it does.
<prometheus77> ok Dragnslcr let me check
<mn> ok ty
<OxDeadC0de> they say in #plasma that activities can be tied into virtual desktops, said to check aseigo's blog (quick google search away, aseigo kde blog)
<Qrawl> 4.2 is a big change
<Qrawl> I just updated
<OxDeadC0de> I'm searching, in case anyone wants to help :P
<nosrednaekim> asiego's blog is a very entertaing read
<nosrednaekim> yeah... its asiego.blogsport.com
<Qrawl> url
<nosrednaekim> :P
<Qrawl> ty
<nosrednaekim> I think
<Qrawl> did you really type that fast
<OxDeadC0de> blogspot.com not blogsport ;)
<nosrednaekim> lol
 * nosrednaekim curses his aspire one keyboard
<HappySmileMan> Sorry, the blog you were looking for does not exist. However, the name asiego is available to register!
<HappySmileMan> http://asiego.blogspot.com/
<OxDeadC0de> eigo
<nosrednaekim> uhh flip the ei and i
<nosrednaekim> *e and i
<Qrawl> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/
<DasKreech> He is entertaining when he's not ranting and when he is then his comments are entertaining
<nosrednaekim> true :)
<OxDeadC0de> he also puts a lot of useful info there, I ran acrossed it once or twice searching for various software things...
<OxDeadC0de> tho it doesn't report high enough in google sometimes ><
<Qrawl> 4.2 is a huge change from 4.1
<OxDeadC0de> ya, overall, I like it much better
<epimeth> speaking of 4.2 ... what the heck is the "Internal Extender Container" Widget?  Also, how do I add apps to the "quicklaunch" widget?
<OxDeadC0de> still missing a lot tho
<OxDeadC0de> i think adding apps to quicklaunch is right click/add icon
<Qrawl> idk. I just installed it
<nosrednaekim> Internal extender has something to do with extending containers on request I think
<OxDeadC0de> extending containers?
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> gee thanks
<epimeth> what does that *mean* ?
<epimeth> :-p
<nosrednaekim> I actually have no concrete idea :P
<OxDeadC0de> epimeth I put one on my desktop, did nothing
<OxDeadC0de> then I dropped it on my panel
<OxDeadC0de> all of a sudden everything got really tiny like there are now 2 rows on the panel
<aviz> does naybody know if i can use XDccing.com to download files like MIRC in konversation
<OxDeadC0de> but I can't move any icons down to the new row... :P
<aviz> hey does anybody know if i can download files in konversation using CDCCING.com like MIRC
<epimeth> OxDeadC0de: yea, I noticed that too... so nobody knows what its actually for?
<bandit_> DasKreech: Spent all this time updating drivers and installing updates... everything works fine now.
<mn> How may one change their username and password?  Does this keep the permissions registered to the same account, even though the account name is different?
<OxDeadC0de> epimeth you can ask in #plasma, maybe get an  answer
<epimeth> meh
<epimeth> not that important
<epimeth> anybody know where the .desktop files for the K-menu are kept?
#kubuntu 2008-12-25
<OxDeadC0de> sudo updatedb; locate *.desktop
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> kay
<guiterb> hello
<guiterb> good morning
<epimeth> OxDeadC0de: too many...
<epimeth> guiterb: good evening :-)
<OxDeadC0de> epimeth add | grep KDE  (or grep kde, try both)
<OxDeadC0de> locate *.desktop | grep kde for example
<OxDeadC0de> or try one you know exists, locate konqueror.desktop (Did I spell that wrong? :P)
<guiterb> :-)
<epimeth> OxDeadC0de: I already did, that covers almost all of them...
<epimeth> I'm not so sure that they are saved as .desktop files....
<guiterb> what time ?
<epimeth> 1904
<OxDeadC0de> - /usr/share/kde4/services/konqueror.desktop
<epimeth> - /usr/share/applications seems to have alot, too
<OxDeadC0de> yup :)
<edi_99> Hi guys does anyone know how to set recording from mic in Audacity?
<OxDeadC0de> so locate the one you want to add, locate amarok.desktop , then you can add it as an "icon"
<epimeth> done it already, thanks :-)
<DasKreech> epimeth: All plasmoids that hold something are ccontainers
<DasKreech> epimeth: Like the desktop, Folder view or the panel. They are all containers
<OxDeadC0de> Multi-row task manager is really cool ^^
<DasKreech> aviz: I've done it
<epimeth> so the extender lets you add more widgets to a container?
<OxDeadC0de> DasKreech since all plasmoids are software written in an object oriented world and at the base are Plasma::Applet's, wouldn't that make all plasmoids containers of applets at the very base that contain other things like controls dialogs a calander, etc
<DasKreech> bandit_: Whoot!
<DasKreech> mn: passwd from the command line or change passwrod from about me in system settings
<DasKreech> hi guiterb
<DasKreech> OxDeadC0de: Well done :)
<mn> snap.  i am cleaning out my system and I am deleting files, and now nothing can open.  If i try it says: "No protocol specified      Error: cannot open display:  :0.0   What did i delete that I shouldn't have?
<guiterb> ] <DasKreech> hi!
<DasKreech> mn: Something to do with X
<mn> DasKreech: that's what I guessed but I don't think I did.  I can't open trash:// right now though :(
<edi_99> Hi, how do I tell Audacity that I want to record something through mic?
<DasKreech> edi_99: point it at the source I would assume
<edi_99> DasKreech: how do I do that, I'm completely lost I
<DasKreech> edi_99: So am I #audacity and #ubuntustudio are more likely to get you useful info
<edi_99> DasKreech: thanks
<master__> I cannot seem to play the video here: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr
<master__> What do I need to install?
 * DasKreech would guess flash
<DasKreech> Sight unseen
<eagles0513875> hi DasKreech
<DasKreech> Hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> merry xmas
<eagles0513875> DasKreech: you in offtopic
<HappySmileMan> I'm gonna go then since it's like 12:30 here
<DasKreech> nope and going offline soon
<HappySmileMan> Merry Christmas
<eagles0513875> alright guys merry xmas
<DasKreech> Where soon == now
<eagles0513875> lol
<mn> daskreech: could this have been cause by deleting something to do with orbit?
<DasKreech> What's orbit?
<hang3r> is there a kasteriods package in kubuntu?
<mn> DasKreech: I have no idea, but it said something about it in terminal
<hang3r> arg what on earth ever happened to kasteroids, the greatest kde game ever created
<mn> DasKreech:  Ooo, I have no idea what I did, but it broke my system.  There are 68 packages to remove when I sudo apt-get autoremove and those are all of the ones I want to keep.  ill just do a reinstall
<jason_> Hey guys need help with a Miro issue
<jason_> Well, it's not an issue
<jason_> There's this youtube channel (ndtitanlady) that I want to add to Miro but I can't find the RSS link
<jason_> Anyone know where I can find it?
<Ghoul> whoa, what a surprise; installed latest kubuntu intrepid; slick stuff
<DasKreech> Ghoul: Lookit the topic. Install KDE 4.2 :)
<eagles0513875> DasKreech: hows 4.2 turning out
<DasKreech> eagles0513875: Slicker
<eagles0513875> really
<DasKreech> root: Don't IRC as root!
<eagles0513875> would like to try it but dont wanna since i have my entire instlal apt-built
<jason_> I have 4.1, how do I update to 4.2?
<DasKreech> jason_:4.2 isn't out yet
<OxDeadC0de> i'm finding a lot of bugs, but it's usually in "weird" things, comics was bad,.. but plasma will crash if you drop a folderview onto the panel :P, don't do that
<DasKreech> 4.2 Beta is out and it's in the topic
<DasKreech> OxDeadC0de: Didn't crash with me
<DasKreech> just looked really bad
<OxDeadC0de> what did, the folder view on plasma?
<OxDeadC0de> er, on the panel
<jason_> Ah ok, I rather not deal with anything Beta right now
<eagles0513875> 4.2 is due out in january
<eagles0513875> right DasKreech
<DasKreech> yes
<OxDeadC0de> if I want to compile and install kde from svn trunk to check out the latest, what packages should I remove from kubuntu to make sure nothing conflicts but keep everything I have (if that makes sense)?
<Tm_T> OxDeadC0de: none
<OxDeadC0de> Tm_T but when the kubuntu repo's update some package, it will install over the one I install
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> unless you install your build that way
<Tm_T> but that's not how you usually do these days with KDE trunk
<OxDeadC0de> no? I planned on installing it over the existing release to keep everything mostly the same, and setup a cron job to svn update, compile, and install
<Tm_T> nah, no need to install over
<OxDeadC0de> got any links detailing it? :P
<Tm_T> sure, techbase.kde.org somewhere
 * Tm_T has no browser available
<OxDeadC0de> but I wanted to install over because space is at a premium for me
<Tm_T> then I recommend not to build if you have any doubts
<OxDeadC0de> bah, building is much more fun
<White_Pelican> kinda quiet in here
<White_Pelican> in kde 4.2 under intrepid, I notice that the (what I call the) taskbar is now blue. I also noticed that when you do mouse overs on the icons, it's white text on a black background.  How od I change that?
<White_Pelican> do*
<White_Pelican> anyone here?
 * wet Cadas personas, Feliz Navidad!
<ralpho> police navidad
<mromblad> so any reason off the top of your heads that 2 days after installing kubuntu 10.1 and getting it all setup, it wont boot properly. it starts up, but instead of a login page, i get a black screen with what looks like outlined boxes
<mromblad> <- total noob at linux, and i searched online with no avail
<Tm_T> mromblad: there's no Kubuntu 10.1
<mromblad> er
<mromblad> 8.10
<mromblad> sorry
<Tm_T> :-P
<mromblad> freudian type. i was just putting a 10.1 firmware on my cell phone
<mromblad> ive read about no screen period, white screen, no text only images, but none of the solutions work for my issue
<Tm_T> mromblad: what kind of display driver you have?
<mromblad> i use a nvidia geforce fx 5500
<mromblad> if thats the answer, again im a bit of a n00b when it comes to computers and linux poarticularly, but i wanted to give it a try
<mromblad> a couple issues i found had solutions, while the others just said to reinstall the OS
<mromblad> i was hoping i wouldnt have to do that right after setting it all up. hehe
<mromblad> i think it did happen after i enabled the auto login via settings
<Tm_T> hummmm
<mromblad> also, i have rebooted no issue before this, but i cant remember if i ever rebooted after switching the option
<mromblad> if not, then that might be the issue
<vignesh> Heya all
<ssy> HI
<bandit_> remind me again how to install software...
<bandit_> like for instance the latest flash player
<Dragnslcr> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bandit_> ok thanks
<bandit_> is it possible to do through spt-get?
<bandit_> apt-get*
<Dragnslcr> Of course
<bandit_> it says package not found
<bandit_> as I've tried
<Dragnslcr> You have to enable multiverse
<bandit_> so how do I do it?
<bandit_> anyone that can help me?
<bazhang> bandit_, paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<Dolo> ubuntu trash wont empty
<hendershot> hey guys can some one help me out with instilation
<hendershot> im having a hard time installing all of my downloaded programs
<hendershot> is anyone here?
<hendershot> hey tkj
<prometheus77> hai
<prometheus77> really
<prometheus77> whats ur program u trying to enstall wif
<hendershot> um
<hendershot> mainly
<hendershot> brb
<hendershot> i just dont know how to dom it
<hendershot> there all in .tar files
<pulaski> Hello and Merry Christmas
<pulaski> is anyone here tonight who is familiar with Krec?
<hendershot> nope
<hendershot> merry christmas to you too
<pulaski> hendershot: Thanks for responding
<hendershot> yah man
<hendershot> no problem
<hendershot> im new to linux
<pulaski> hendershot: apt-get is the killer app of all time
<hendershot> yah it sure is
<hendershot> thanks pulaski
<pulaski> hendershot: I'm going to split for now, I'll cya around...
<hendershot> yah man
<hendershot> take care
<ganga> hello
<ganga> who is bibek?
<hendershot> hello
<hendershot> not a clue
<sidney> Hello i have no sound in Ubuntu 8.10
<hendershot> um
<ganga> Anyone Bibek here?
<hendershot> are you sure that your cords are pluged un sidney
<sidney> yes
<hendershot> um
<sidney> it worked in windows
<hendershot> how about
<hendershot> is the volume turned up
<sidney> yes
<hendershot> or have you checked the setting on the computer
<hendershot> and are you using the live version
<sidney> no it is installed
<hendershot> humm
<hendershot> im using kubuntu
<sidney> ubuntu
<hendershot> and i never had a sound problem
<Eruaran> sidney: are you using a notebook or a desktop ?
<sidney> and it seems it will not update
<hendershot> yah ubuntu is just like kubuntu
<hendershot> sorya
<sidney> desktop
<Eruaran> ok
<hendershot> sorta
<Eruaran> Have you checked your settings in System>Preferences>Sound ? (Ubuntu)
<hendershot> hum
<sidney> no
<sidney> everything is there
<Eruaran> so you get sound when you click the "test" buttons ?
<sidney> no sound in the test
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> Do you know anything about what kind of sound your computer has ?
<essial> merry xmas everyone :)
<Eruaran> merry christmas
<sidney> audigy
<Eruaran> ah
<hendershot> yah man you too
<hendershot> dudes fedora is used by NASA
<hendershot> can you guys believe that
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> sidney: on the first tab "Devices"
<hendershot> its sweet
<Eruaran> Under "Sound Events" what does it say ?
<sidney> audigy1 sb0090 rev .3
<Eruaran> ok
<sidney> not connected
<Eruaran> sidney: Is this correct ? (has Ubuntu identified your sound card correctly)
<essial> how do you set the icon bar to only show icons from the current desktop?
<sidney> yes but it says it's not connected
<Eruaran> hmm
<Eruaran> sidney: I'm looking into it for you
<sidney> k
<Eruaran> !audigy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy
<sidney>  audigy yes
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 700 MHz (1403 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 303/367MB, 109 proc's, 15.48h up
<Eruaran> sidney: you only have the one sound card ?
<sidney> there is onboard also
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> make sure they are not both enabled
<Eruaran> (but if its working fine in Windows then the onboard is prolly disbled anyway)
<Eruaran> sidney: can you open up a terminal and type "lspci -v " then hit enter
<sidney> it's using the via drivers
<Eruaran> does it show the audigy ?
<sidney> it dosent show audigy
<Eruaran> ok
<Eruaran> It appears to be trying to use the VIA sound chipset and not the Audigy
<Eruaran> I'm not sure if this is a Pulseaudio problem or if you just need to make sure the VIA sound is disabled in your BIOS
<sidney> i will check the bios
<Eruaran> ok
<sidney> bbl
<Eruaran> bb
<hendershot> HB
<hendershot> bye dudes
<Eruaran> bye hendershot
<puppy> 大家好，我是这个版本的新手，有一个问题想请教大家。
<Eruaran> Melly Clismas Happniness New Year
<puppy> 我下载了QQ的DEB包。安装的时候说包文件不存在。
<hendershot> bye Eruaran
<puppy> 请问这个问题怎么解决？我的版本是KUBUNTU8.1的。
<hendershot> yupo you too
<Eruaran> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Eruaran> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<puppy> 中文版的。
<Eruaran> 对于Ubuntu的帮助中 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pingveno> That's interesting...
<Eruaran> what
<pingveno> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<pingveno> Never seen that used before.
<Eruaran> Well
<Eruaran> I wasnt sure if it was Chinese or Japanese pup was using
<pingveno> Well, it's good to know that Konversation works with Unicode ;)
<Eruaran> :)
<Eruaran> no sign of sidney
<Eruaran> I'm off to play Tremulous
<Eruaran> :P
<sidney> now how do i install my sound card
<liz__> Hi all, How can I get kubuntu hardy to remember my wireless settings? I always have to put down all my info
<ssral> hello
<sidney> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  how do i do this
<sidney> i cant update
<diego> hola
<Crell> Hi all.  I have an Intrepid system, on which I have the openjdk-6-jdk package installed.  I do not have a JAVA_HOME configured, however, which is blocking Tomcat from running.  1) What should JAVA_HOME be set to for that JDK?  2) Should I switch to sun-java6-jdk instead, since that's the standard and is now open source-friendly?
<guiterb> don't konw
<Crell> nm, found it.  At least the answer to #1. :-)
<Crell> In entirely unrelated news, however, are there any known issues with Flash 10 on Konqueror in Intrepid?  The flash plugin seems to load, but nothing ever shows.
<aviz> does anybody know how to make the web cam work in ubuntu
<aviz> i cant make mine work i have ubuntu installed in my system
<arty> hi all
<arty> how to best resize 10gb disk to linux
<arty> 512mb swap
<arty> and / and /home have much pls
<arty> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp pls
<dr_willis> live gparted cd is handy...
<dr_willis> clarify the exact disk layout perhaps?
<arty> ouki but have much I must to give to / and to /home
<dr_willis> depends on your needs.
<arty> it is server
<dr_willis>  i dont see a need for 2 partitions on that small a hard drive.
<dr_willis> you are dual booting with windows? or what exactly?
<arty> no
<arty> only linux
<dr_willis> then 9.5 gb for / and 512mb for swap..  at least...
<arty> so I need to create / and /swap
<arty> ouki thx a lot
<dr_willis> a swap partition is NOT mounted.
<arty> so I dont need create /home
<dr_willis> let the installer do it all automatically..
<dr_willis> no need for a /home unless you want a /home
<arty> If i do automatically they create me some patititon to I dont understand an d for / IIt give me just 5gb
<dr_willis> From what i recall it made me a / and then  swap. and that was it..
<dr_willis> unless you want to clarify a bit what the auto-setup did?
<dr_willis> It did put swap on a logical partition i recall..    I think last i did a auto-partion ----->   sda1  = /       sda5 = swap
<arty> thw m8
<Enselic> I'm trying to build Konversation (Qt3) from SVN with --prefix=/opt/konversation but I get an error that says I need the KDE headers in that prefix. Any quick pointers how how to install them there?
<guiterb> all
<nick__> hello. i am the only person who is using this machine, i am the physical owner of it, is there a way to stop getting errors saying that "you cannot change this file because you are not the owner"?
<nick__> or is there a way to log on as the owner everytime
<Enselic> nick__: yes, make you the owner
<nick__> how
<Enselic> nick__: chown
<Enselic> "change owner"
<Enselic> recursively
<nick__> could you explain how
<Enselic> sudo chown youruser:youruser -R /home/someotheruser    something like that
<nick__> so i just type this code into the konsole
<dr_willis> learn to use sudo and  the system properly.. You sort of sound like you want to 'DISABLE all the security'  - wich is a bad idea
<dr_willis> of coruse it depends on wha tfiles you are refering to.
<nick__> not really.. specifically what i want to do is add an option to xorg.conf file to keep effects alive
<dr_willis> if you wan tto alter system  (not in the users home) files.. then its a VERY good idea to learn the proper use of 'sudo' and other commands to alter them
<dr_willis> what option in xorg.conf ?
<dr_willis> xorg.conf = system file.. Use 'sudo' or its kin to proplery alter the file.
<Enselic> nick__: then you should not change the owner, just edit the file as root (using gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<nick__> thank you thank you!
<nick__> i have tried all night to find that one line of code
<Enselic> :P
<dr_willis> Hmm... linux FUNDAMENTALS
<dr_willis> :)
<nick__> much appreciated
<dr_willis> of course if youare on KDE then its not gksudo gedit.....
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dr_willis> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Enselic> oops, right
<nick__> so if i am running kde and gnome, i should do one for both?
<nick__> or would one do the trick
<dr_willis> either
<nick__> ok, great.
<nick__> thank you for help
<dr_willis> think about what you jsut said.. :) KDE and gnome BOTH use X..  they dont have theior own xorg.conf files
<dr_willis> linux runs X, X runs KDE/Gnome ... those run the apps...
<nick__> ..sorry i am only a few months in
<dr_willis> Linux is all about 'Layers' :)
<dr_willis> Layers of 'legos' building layers that other blocks of software use.
<dr_willis> Legos and Layers  and Linux. Oh My :)
<nick__> i just switched here from linux mint, and its a little more secure i believe
<dr_willis> Mint has some extra tools and other fetures.. its ok. but i dont use it any more
<nick__> lol why not?
<dr_willis> theres nothing that Mint does. that i cant get done  in ubuntu/kubuntu myself.
<dr_willis> and i dont care for some of the things mint does by default
<nick__> hmm .. well, i suppose i should spend a little more time with practice, huh?
<dr_willis> I dont need the FOrtune command in the terminal .bashrc. and i do NOT need a 'gui' tool just to 'disable the fortune command (not reccomended)'
<dr_willis> Mint focuses on too many trivial things..  they should be working on things that  a normal ubuntu user can easially install/use / Not working on yet-another-ubuntu-spinoff/variant.
<nick__> well, again, thank you for the support, and im sure you will hear from me soon
<xan> ¿algún bó e xeneroso?
<xan> dende a cidade amurallada, bos deséxamos un feliz dia                             :)
<Mamarok> !es | xan
<ubottu> xan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xan> OK GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mamarok> de nada :) feliz Navidad :)
<xan> soy nuevo en este mundo y me falta mucha infomacion
<Mamarok> no hablo español :)
<xan> ok, felices fiestas   :)
<marcin105p> how can i change in my sound card jacks for example i want that black is front and orange rear
<marcin105p> is it posible?
<anirban> Hi I just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and it is working flawlessly on my AMD 64 3200
<anirban> also installed amarok2 and find that there is no equalizer setting for it
<anirban> is there any hack to get the equalizer back
<marcin105p>  default setings are green to front i dont want green for front beacose in green works only left sound chan
<Mamarok> anirban: no, as an equlizer would have to be handled by Phonon and it's not implemented there yet, so you have to wait
<spoonman> test
<spoonman> :o
<anirban> ok Mamarok
<Mamarok> :)
<anirban> it is not even in SVN I suppose
<Mamarok> anirban: no, it's not, you must wait till it's implemented by phonon
<Mamarok> you could ask the phonon guys
<asasj> hallo
<asasj> i have proplem with the resolution of my kubuntu
<asasj> i am new user
<jussi01> asasj: which graphics card?
<asasj> nvidia
<hocem> hello everyone
<jussi01> asasj: have you installed the drivers with system - hardware drivers?
<asasj> max resolution 800x600
<asasj> i did not install it
<jussi01> asasj: that could help a lot ;)
<hocem> I have a question: why letters appear very big when I log into ubuntu? ..how can i make them small?
<asasj> how can i
<jussi01> asasj: as I just said...go to the manu, then system, then hardware drivers.... ;)
<hocem> letters apperas biger than the rectangle
<hocem> i think it is an error
<jussi01> hocem: on the login screen? or where?
<hocem> yes on the login screen
<asasj> now i have two drivers version 173 and 90 , he ask me to activate one of them
<jussi01> asasj: which one does it recomend?
<hocem> i found the same problem when i installed google earth on mandriva 2008
<asasj> 173
<hocem> the window appears larger than the screen
<jussi01> asasj: Id go with the recommended one... ;)
<hocem> i have to reset the pc
<asasj> now i have msg saied you need to restart the computer to act
<hocem> no one to help me!!
<asasj> i will restart now
<dr_willis> hocem,  perhaps clarify the problem a bit more.. and if its UBUNTU you are using and not Kubuntu. Youmay want to ask in #ubuntu
<asasj> now every thing is biger, the max resolution is 640x480
<asasj> first was better
<asasj> 800x600
<asasj> what can i do now
<dr_willis> Sounds like you need to setup the proper video card drivers. so you get the proper resolution for your system
<asasj> what is the proper video card drivers and how i get it?
<dr_willis> I have no idea what your video card is.. - we need to knwo that :)
<asasj> nvidia
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> depending on the nvidia card. I normally run that jockey-kde tool and let it install the drivers. restart. then perhaps instal/run the nvidia-settings tool to tweak the display some
<jussi01> dr_willis: I just advised him to install the 173 driver through jockey, which he has
<dr_willis> ive noticed ith some vga monitor connections they dont get the res correct.  Ive had to tweak a few systms with nvidia-settings
<asasj> this is my card nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1)
<dr_willis> asasj,  if you have the drivers installed.. that  jockey-kde  tool should now say they are in use..  check to see that they are being used first  is a good idea
<asasj> how can i know
<dr_willis> jockey-kde  tool should now say they are in use
<dr_willis> run the tool.. look at what it says
<asasj> yes now i know that the driver is activated and in use
<dr_willis> Then try install/running that nvidia-settings tool to tweak the resolution - if its still incorrect.
<dr_willis> This is a DVI or VGA monitor connection?
<dr_willis> You are NOT using a KVM switch are you?
<asasj> i am new user , sorry for this ques. what is KVM?
<dr_willis> KVM = a multi-monitor/keyboard/machine switch. that can goof things up.
<dr_willis> if you dont have 2 pc's shareing the same moniotr/keyboard/mouse - im guessing you dont have one. :)
<asasj> no  i do not
<asasj> nvidia-settings tool  have max resolution 640x480
<dr_willis> Then theres some deeper issue going on..
<dr_willis> You may want to check the forums for that specific card.  the # 5700 sees to remind me of others with issues with that card
<asasj> i am ready
<doomer> hi i have a problem connecting my dsl connection, it behaves as if the modem router was not connected and times out again and again
<doomer> i ran pppoe-setupp correctly
<doomer> it used to work suddenly stopped
<hocem> how to install skype in ubuntu??
<doomer> hocem go to the skype homepage and download the binary for ubuntu (.deb)
<Genisis> How can I turn off all these "notice" messages in Konversation?  Ive looked through the setting menu and not finding a switch.
<ivan_> fpnbv
<marcin105p> how lock desktop i want protect my linux from children
<jajbinks> hi iget this error using packge management debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<arty> hi all
<arty> how can I enable Unsupported Updates WITH CONSOLE
<arty> I fined this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu  but I need enable with console
<Salze_> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<arty> Salze_: and what I need to change
<Salze_> That depends on what you want to enable. You need to remove the comments (#) on those lines you like to enable. There should be comments as to what each line means.
<oussama> salut
<oussama> hi
<oussama> some one is here !
<vlexz> hello all, does anyone can help me?
<pexi> Hi, are someone using kubuntu on a macbook?
<jussi01> pexi: many are, whats your question?
<pexi> is everythisg supported correctly?
<pexi> like with gnome?
<jussi01> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> pexi: if gnome runs correctly, then kde should also
<jussi01> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pexi> but the function keys, lcd bright, etc.., works these keys?
<jussi01> pexi: I dont know. but the best option is to grab a live cd, then check :)
<bentob0x> I want to make a kubuntu desktop 8.10 CD or DVD but with the most recent software versions, how can I do this?
<pexi> ok jussi01 I will try it, thanks
<jussi01> !customlivecd | bentob0x
<ubottu> bentob0x: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<bentob0x> thx jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<Tom3k> hi everyone
<hocem> how to install wine?
<hocem> help please
<jussi01> !wine | hocem
<ubottu> hocem: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Tom3k> i have a problem with micrphone in ultrastardelux. It doesn't work. I unmute microphone in alsamixer. Chose microphone in Input source. I even heard some noise in speakers.
<Billyyy> Hi all
<Billyyy> Canle di ubuntu?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hendershot> hey guys i need a windows vista lookalike theme for kubuntu
<cllaudyu> isn't kubuntu allready vista look-a-like?
<hendershot> not really
<hendershot> im using it now
<cllaudyu> i'm using it know too
<cllaudyu> :))
<cllaudyu> now
<hendershot> theres not much of a resemblence l;ol
<cllaudyu> the taskbar is black
<hendershot> see my xp crashed and im trying to get used to linux
<cllaudyu> me 2
<hendershot> my taskbar is greey
<hendershot> is like
<cllaudyu> u r using kde3 or kde4?
<hendershot> any thing look messed up
<hendershot> kde 4
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 700 MHz (1403 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 342/367MB, 107 proc's, 1.0d up
<cllaudyu> well my kde4 is black
<hendershot> here type /sysinfo
<cllaudyu> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1661 MHz (3323 bogomips), HD: 2/8GB, RAM: 214/248MB, 113 proc's, 41.23min up
<cllaudyu> u have kde 4.2
<hendershot> hmmm
<cllaudyu> upgade
<hendershot> maybe i should
<bazhang> hendershot, not nice to crosspost; the same helpers are in both channels
<cllaudyu> bazhang wot do u mean?
<hendershot> im in #ubuntu
<hendershot> also
<cllaudyu> aaa
<cllaudyu> have u started dooing that upgrade?
<hendershot> bazhang :i thought that there would be even more likly chance my questions will get answered
<hendershot> nope i dont know how to upgrade?
<cllaudyu> well
<cllaudyu> open konsole and type
<cllaudyu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cllaudyu> or sudo apt-get update
<hendershot> ok thanks
<cllaudyu> sfantu
<cllaudyu> ?
<sfantu> ?
<cllaudyu> esti roman
<cllaudyu> ?
<sfantu> y
<cllaudyu> y
<cllaudyu> ???
<sfantu> ya
<cllaudyu> can someone help me set the default time in my local area
<hendershot> right click the time
<hendershot> digital clock settings
<cllaudyu> the time at start-up show's another hour then i usualy have in taskbar
<cllaudyu> that i already set
<cllaudyu> it's right
<hendershot> well um
<cllaudyu> i don't know what's wrong
<cllaudyu> the time in the channel looks to be set at 09:38
<hendershot> humm
<hendershot> let me check mine
<cllaudyu> it's the same at yours?
<hendershot> yah
<cllaudyu> well
<cllaudyu> it's ok
<cllaudyu> then
<hendershot> cllaudyu: right click time and go to advanced then got to time znes
<cllaudyu> ok
<cllaudyu> be right back
<sfantu> NOROC BAEZ
<hendershot> ok
<sfantu> i'm sorry
<hendershot> :]
<cllaudyu> sfantu e roman bay smechere
<cllaudyu> i got it right now :))
<sfantu> -P
<hendershot> good
<sfantu> bye bye
<cllaudyu> hendershot hey i hope u have strong nerves for thoose crashees u will have in kubuntu
<cllaudyu> bye sfantu
<hendershot> lol
<hendershot> ya man
<hendershot> i hate the amerack
<cllaudyu> hendershot it will never restart just crash
<Jason-B> crashes ? :p
<cllaudyu> yea
<hendershot> lol thats why you reinstall stuff
<cllaudyu> it's showing that i hav buggs
<cllaudyu> every time
<Jason-B> only problem i'm having that botters me is dvd burning
<cllaudyu> why
<hendershot> lol jason get another program
<Jason-B> tried everything there is
<cllaudyu> i installed kubuntu for the forth time now
<cllaudyu> i hope i never need to do this again
<hendershot> dude cllaudya use another disro
<hendershot> try puppy linux
<Jason-B> is there a way to use an older version of growisofs ?
<cllaudyu> i tried everything
<cllaudyu> ubuntu xubuntu linux mint
<hendershot> Jason-B: go to #ubuntu and see if they can help you more
<cllaudyu> fluxbox
<cllaudyu> i like kubuntu more
<hendershot> well lol
<cllaudyu> i have puppy linux on a cd though...
<hendershot> try arch linux
<Jason-B> well actually i'm running kubuntu but installed the gnome desktop afterwards
<cllaudyu> i even found a windows based linux called ReactOS
<hendershot> huh dont know what to tell jay jason
<cllaudyu> stick to kubuntu for now
<cllaudyu> i'l try other os's lather
<hendershot> ok
<hendershot> cool
<cllaudyu> go have a look at react os
<cllaudyu> ;)
<hendershot> hey cllaudyu i have that upgrade now how do i install it
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 700 MHz (1403 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 363/367MB, 113 proc's, 1.0d up
<cllaudyu> type sudo apt-get update
<hendershot> already did
<cllaudyu> now sudo apt-get upgrade
<cllaudyu> it showld install
<cllaudyu> showld
<hendershot> ok
<hendershot> thanks
<sidney> Can someone tell me what happened here http://paste.ubuntu.com/92776/
<hendershot> hendershot@Hendershot-desktop:~$ apt-get upgrade
<hendershot> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<hendershot> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cllaudyu> type sudo in front
<cllaudyu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<hendershot> did the upgrade
<cllaudyu> and?
<cllaudyu> it installed something
<cllaudyu> ?
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: VIASamuel2 at 700 MHz (1403 bogomips), HD: 2/11GB, RAM: 340/367MB, 109 proc's, 1.0d up
<hendershot> see it didnt install
<cllaudyu> if u can't update from that go to the kubuntu site and to upgrade from there
<cllaudyu> upgrade to the newest version
<hendershot> ok thanks cllaudya
<cllaudyu> cllaudyu
<cllaudyu> :))
<cllaudyu> i'm male
<sidney> cllaudyu: i typed  sudo apt-get update and it listed the updates but how do i install?
<hendershot> ahh
<hendershot> me also
<cllaudyu> type sudo apt-get upgrade to install
<cllaudyu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cllaudyu> i don't know much it's just the esential for me
<hendershot> yah me too
<sidney> cllaudyu: do i need the upgrade command after it is finished
<hendershot> brb
<cllaudyu> i don't know
<cllaudyu> gues u don't
<sidney> it is updating now
<cllaudyu> ok
<sidney> finally
<cllaudyu> good
<hendershot> yah mine is :]
<Dragnslcr> What exactly are you trying to do?
<hendershot> i got it working
<cllaudyu> good
<hendershot> update the KDE
<Dragnslcr> To the 4.2 beta?
<cllaudyu> no to 4.3
<sidney> Dragnslcr after this upgrade i need to get my sound working
<Dragnslcr> cllaudyu- 4.3 doesn't exist in any way, as far as I know
<Dragnslcr> 4.2 is still a beta
<cllaudyu> kde4 is uot
<cllaudyu> out
<Dragnslcr> Yes, I know
<cllaudyu> well i have 4.1.3
<Dragnslcr> The current stable version is 4.1.3, and the current development version is 4.2 beta
<cllaudyu> or i don't know what i'm talking about :))
<cllaudyu> it's decreasing
<Dragnslcr> What's decreasing?
<cllaudyu> nothing
<cllaudyu> sorry
<cllaudyu> i'm out
<cllaudyu> bye bye
<Dragnslcr> If you're looking to upgrade from 4.1.2 to 4.1.3, here are the instructions- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3
<sidney> durning the update in console i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/92777/
<Dragnslcr> Is there any reason you're using a console instead of Adept?
<sidney> Dragnslcr: there was a broken file i think it said
<hendershot> Dragnslcr: using the konsole is the easiest and the simplest way fo new users
<hendershot> to insall things
<Dragnslcr> If you say so
<hendershot> install*
<hendershot> well it sure works for me
<hendershot> i use synaptic also
<sidney> Dragnslcr: the other way didnt work
<jussi01> sidney: press tab, to get to the ok, then enter ;)
<sidney> jussi01: thank you so very much
<jussi01> :)
<talal> hi
<hendershot> hi
<gautam> it is first time i am using this irc
<gautam> request u all to be patient with me
<hendershot> yah
<hendershot> its simple :]
<gautam> can anyone help me with getting how to get kubuntu repositories on cd
<hendershot> um
<hendershot> what do you mean
<dsnaike> gautum here the address http://www.lidux.de/product_info.php?language=en&products_id=588
<gautam> thanks sir for the address
<gautam>  i will explore the link
<sidney> OK thanks guys it updated successfully
<sidney> how do i get my sound card to work
<olegb> !sound >  sidney
<ubottu> sidney, please see my private message
<Araen> hi
<epimeth> has anyone installed kde4.2beta?
<stowkewotofume> hi
<epimeth> I think some packages are broken...
<Mamarok> epimeth: which beta are you talking of?
<epimeth> http://pastebin.com/m181ec18
<epimeth> Mamarok: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Mamarok> epimeth: you might have to override them, but strangely they installed fine here, do you have unusual fonts installed?
<epimeth> Mamarok: nothing... the problem seems to be with the system settings package
<epimeth> and windowmanager
<epimeth> both of which "Cannot be authenticated"
<Mamarok> well, authentication doesn't exist for ppa repos anyway, that's not the problem
<Mamarok> epimeth: did you try apt-get install -f ?
<epimeth> nope... I'll do that now
<sidney> how do i find the name of my sound drivers the card is an audigy2
<Mamarok> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<epimeth> Mamarok: I did install -f and then update and upgarde... same problem
<Mamarok> epimeth: do you have backports enabled?
<epimeth> yes
<Mamarok> ok, then you have to override them, minute, I give you the actuall command
<minus18_pundit> what is jigdo? how far it differs from other downloading method?
<epimeth> I have to disable backports? :-(
<epimeth> minus18_pundit: jigdo downloads all of the files of the iso individually and puts them together.  it is better if you have a problematic connection because you can "continue" the download instead of having to start the iso from the begining
<Mamarok> epimeth: what?
<Mamarok> who said that?
<epimeth> Mamarok: I've used jigdo... thats what it does
<Mamarok> epimeth: I didn't say you have to disable backports
<minus18_pundit> what is best jigdi client?
<epimeth> oh lol.... I thought you meant about jigdo!  I assumed you meant "override enabling backports"
<epimeth> Mamarok: but I see now that you just meant some packages
<Mamarok> epimeth: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/systemsettings_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<epimeth> minus18_pundit: there is no "best"  just use whichever you can find
<Mamarok> epimeth: and the same for your other package
<epimeth> Mamarok: awesome... thanks!  I'm trying it now
<epimeth> Mamarok: dpkg: need an action option
<Mamarok> oh, forgot the -i after dpkg, sry :)
<epimeth> kay
<minus18_pundit> which one should i use? at least give me some suggestions. i need GUI client
<epimeth> heh... he *needs* a GUI client... does one even exist?
<epimeth> Mamarok: looks like it worked... thanks!
<Mamarok> :)
<epimeth> I'll know for sure in like 5 minutes...
<epimeth> I was using the kde-nightly from neon, but now that its beta2 I figured I'd give the "semi-official" repo a try
<epimeth> because the nightly is definitely very stable
<epimeth> and I figure the beta 2 will be as well
<epimeth> restarting... bbs
<epimeth> Mamarok: well... plasma crashed
<epimeth> but besides that seems like everything is fine....
<Tupac_Shakur> Merry Christmas y'all
<epimeth> you too!
<Mamarok> epimeth: I also had a few plasma chrashes, depends on the widgets, the comic widget makes plasma crash for me
<Mamarok> Tupac_Shakur: ditto :)
<Tupac_Shakur> ?
<Tupac_Shakur> and happy new year
<Tupac_Shakur> 4 all
<Mamarok> Tupac_Shakur: "ditto" means "same to you" :)
<Tupac_Shakur> ok :) tnx
<hocem> hello
<Tupac_Shakur> hi
<hocem> I'm working on ubuntu8 i double clicked on a song...it plays without the player...how can i control the situation?
<Mamarok> hocem: look at the system tray, is there a howling wolf?
<hocem> no
<hocem> i know what ou talk about
<Mamarok> hocem: you should start Amarok and play your songs from there
<p_quarles> hocem: in what program did you doube-click the song file?
<p_quarles> double-click, even
<hocem> when i passed a few time the cursor on a file it plays
<hocem> then i double clicked
<hocem> then it playes
<Mamarok> hocem: as I said, if you want to control your music playing, start Amarok
<hocem> i found it very amazing ubuntu
<Mamarok> hocem: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<p_quarles> hocem: that doesn't answer my question
<p_quarles> hocem: you need to state the problem more clearly, or no one is going to be able to offer useful advice
<hocem> ubuntu
<p_quarles> that's not a program
<hocem> i use totem
<p_quarles> ah, sorry
<p_quarles> hocem: you're in the wrong channel; this is #kubuntu
<hocem> ok i opened totem and i found the song already playing
<hocem> how can i change the channel?
<p_quarles> hocem: /j #ubuntu
<Mamarok> hocem: type /join #ubuntu
<roberto> buona sera
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bentob0x> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bentob0x> is there no kde4 specific news about bluetooth?
<bentob0x> or wiki I mean
<mitchell> hello!! Merry Christmass
<prometheus77> hai
<mitchell> please help me to improve the look and feel of gtk apps that run as root like synaptic in kde4
<mitchell> i know how to do it if it were gnome but im using kde4
<mitchell> i dont know where to start!!
<prometheus77> I have no idea what happened to my firefox. the google search bar does not work. typing in addresses does not work. bookmarks do not work. the only thing that works is compleetely shutting down firefox and  then it works, but only for one website
<Mamarok> mitchell: go to system settings ->appearance
<prometheus77> firefox seeeeems to ignore any commands until the webpage has fully loaded
<vladutzik> help me please, what should i do to install any aplications on kubuntu
<Mamarok> vladutzik: start the package manager Adept
<mitchell> ok mamarok, i did it
<Mamarok> prometheus77: which version of Firefox are you talking about?
<prometheus77> whichever the latest one for kunbuntu is
<Mamarok> mitchell: choose gtk style and fonts, check there
<mitchell> my gtk apps look fit in kde4, but not when they are run as root
<Mamarok> mitchell: you can't change synaptic appearance in kde, no way
<mitchell> sure? mmmm
<mitchell> i thought it was possible
<Mamarok> mitchell: you can change the colors, the windows br, but that's it, it's not made with Qt
<Mamarok> *bar
<Mamarok> prometheus77: get rid of all addons, probably some conflict
<prometheus77> ok that seems to have worked for now
<prometheus77> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> :)
<mitchell> thanks mamarok
<Mamarok> :)
<mitchell> ummm and can i change the theme of gtk apps from kde4 (again to be run as root)
<mitchell> ??
<Mamarok> mitchell: did you try applying another theme and see what you get?
 * Mamarok has no idea
<mitchell> lol thats what i was asking about
<Mamarok> mitchell: try it, can't say without trying it myself
<mitchell> but how can i change themes for gtk apps in kde4
<mitchell> i dont know how to do it
<mitchell> do i have to install gconf?
<Mamarok> mitchell: themes you chose in a desktop envirnement apply to all apps started in it
<Mamarok> at least all KDE apps so far, but not necessarily to gtk apps, sry
<mitchell> yes thats the point
<Mamarok> mitchell: its a different codebase, don't expect miracles
<mitchell> for that reason is that gtk apps need the gtk-qt wrapper
<mitchell> lol
<Mamarok> like comparing apples with pears
<mitchell> there should be a way
<Mamarok> mitchell: there is none so far unless someone codes it, but that will not be easy
<Mamarok> mitchell: it's like: " I have a dog but want it to look like a cat"
<Mamarok> I'd say "buy a cat" then ;)
<hyper__ch> damn xmas.... I've eaten way too much
<mitchell> when i start an app as root, in kde, why does it look different from that one started as a normal user
<mitchell> ??
<Mamarok> mitchell: cause it's configured that way I guess?
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: :)
<mitchell> i suppose that it look for some configuration in the /root directory
<Mamarok> mitchell: don't, you can't change that
<hyper__ch> mitchell: though shalt not start applications as root
<mitchell> so if i know what to change there
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: he talks about synaptic
<mitchell> yes,
<Mamarok> and that one is of no use without sudo rights :)
<mitchell> yes
<hyper__ch> mitchell: start it with kdesu or gksudo
<mitchell> let's see
<Mamarok> mitchell: why do you bother? you can't change that for now, so...
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: that will not chage the apprearance of it
<Mamarok> *appearance
<mitchell> hahaha well, it seems to be a waste of time
<mitchell> ok
<hyper__ch> mitchell: use apt-get or aptitude
<mitchell> i gave up
<hyper__ch> mitchell: that will not change in appearance ;)
<hyper__ch> mitchell: depending on qt or gtk2 or ...
<Mamarok> right :)
<mitchell> im over kde4, so its qt
<Mamarok> exactly, its cute :)
<mitchell> but this topic of changing the look of apps as root in kde4 is quite interesting
 * Mamarok corrects herself and replaces "cute" with "beautiful"
<hyper__ch> Mamarok is cute?
<hyper__ch> or what is cute?
<Mamarok> hyper__ch: KDE4 :)
<mitchell> hahaha
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: ah... 4.2?
<Mamarok> yes
<hyper__ch> Mamarok: :)
<vladutzik> how can i install mp3 decoder on kubuntu?
<Mamarok> vladutzik: install the following package: libxine1-ffmpeg
<vladutzik> ok, but how should i install it?
<vladutzik> i downloaded it, but i can't install
<Tupac_Shakur> fuck apple,winshit!! go ubuntu
<Mamarok> vladutzik: you don't have to download it by hand, use the package manager to do both
<Mamarok> Tupac_Shakur: behave!
<Tupac_Shakur> :))
<hyper__ch> vladutzik: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<Mamarok> Tupac_Shakur: that's not funny, there is a code of conduct here!
<vladutzik> Mamarok: thanks a lot :)
<hyper__ch> !language | Tupac_Shakur
<ubottu> Tupac_Shakur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mamarok> huhu tackat :)
<Mamarok> vladutzik: you are welcome :)
<Tupac_Shakur> ] <Mamarok> don;t give a f... about code
<hyper__ch> !language | Tupac_Shakur
<Tupac_Shakur>  <hyper__ch> go to sleep
<Mamarok> Tupac_Shakur: please stop it, or you get kicked!
<Tupac_Shakur> and il be back :)
<Mamarok> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<Mamarok> Riddell: you around?
 * hyper__ch gives emma an xmas hug
<Mamarok> huhu jussi01 :)
<Tupac_Shakur> :)
<jussi01_> Mamarok: its !ops ;)
<Mamarok> thx, will remember :)
<Mamarok> never had to till now
<Mamarok> meryy Xmas, jussi01_ :)
<mirco_> ciao
<mirco_> sono micro micro
<mirco_> super ghiott
<Mamarok> !it | mirco_
<ubottu> mirco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mamarok> huhu hannascott !
<hannascott> hi there :)
<tackat> huhu Mamarok
<tackat> Mamarok: Frohes Fest ;)
<Mamarok> tackat: danke, dir auch :)
<Tupac_Shakur> back :)
<hannascott> tackat: you too
<hannascott> ?
<tackat> hannascott: you too ! ;)
<hannascott> lots of kde:ers here... O.O
<SSJ_GZ> *merry marble
<tackat> SSJ_GZ: lol
<Mamarok> jussi01_: that will be quit some work :/
<Mamarok> hannascott: normal, it's Kubuntu :)
<hannascott> another scott.... competition!
<scott_> Hi
<scott_> I'm new to the kubuntu, but not linux. I'm having a little trouble trying to compile the kernel. Seems ncurses can't be found.
<jussi01_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<scott_> I've installed ncurses-dev, and I'm 8.10 is there another package that I need to be installing?
<jussi01_> scott_: curious on why you are compiling the kernel?
<scott_> I like to.
<jussi01_> !away > keres
<ubottu> keres, please see my private message
<keres> wtf
<keres> *sigh* people can be strange
<jussi01_> scott_: ok. :) have a read through those docs, hopefully it helps
<jussi01_> keres: there is channel ettiquette here, please dont use public away messages
<phadke> hi
<tue> You! i have a kubuntu 8.10 installation with *major* breakage (tried to install kde 4.2, broke xorg, ran dpkg-reconfigure -a and now wifi dosnt work, etc.). Is there a way to tell kubuntu to forget all attempts of saving my configuration and purge/reinstall all packages?
 * Linux_Man_ smiles
<Dragnslcr> What's in KDE 4.2 that depends on mysql-server?
<p_quarles> akonadi
<Dragnslcr> Bleh
<p_quarles> good point
<Dragnslcr> Seems like a bad idea to require a full database server for a desktop computer
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: it's the most elegant way to handle data
<Dragnslcr> Er, MySQL is the most elegant way to handle data?
<Mamarok> a database
<Dragnslcr> So why not use something appropriate to stand-alone applications, such as SQLite
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: and Kubuntu is not only used on desktop computers, neither is Akonadi
<Dragnslcr> What else would Kubuntu be used for?
<Mamarok> it's made to integrate in bussiness applications like Kolab, etc.
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: the devs outlined their reasoning during the process; this is a support channel
<tue> Dragnslcr: amarok2
<Mamarok> Akonadi has not been made for Kubuntu alone, but for KDE, and that's running on business computers
<Mamarok> tue: wrong, Amarok uses MySQL embedded
<Dragnslcr> Mamarok- so what? Desktop systems in a business shouldn't need a full MySQL server either
<tue> hm. thought they were going to change that to mysql.
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: if you want to argue you should take this to another channel, sry, but I can assure you, there are very large applications who use it
<Dragnslcr> Mamarok- please don't assume I'm an idiot. I work with databases nearly every day, and I know what MySQL is for, and desktop applications aren't it
<p_quarles> Dragnslcr: you are off topic!
<tue> the same was true for opengl a few years ago.
<Mamarok> Dragnslcr: #kubuntu-offtopic
<jdnewmil_> kde daemon seems to be broken? kubuntu 8.04, put in a blank dvd-r and a dialog pops up offering to start k3b or do nothing... but no controls respond to clicks or keyboard, and the window will not close no matter what... ideas?
<vbgunz> im trying to freeze a package version. aptitude forbid-version 'package=version' works fine for aptitude *only*, how do I get apt-get and adept in sync with freezing a version?
<vbgunz> theres got to be a universal package freeze configuration but I am lost at finding it :/
<p_quarles> vbgunz: aptitude/apt-get/synaptic/adept are all front ends for dpkg; if you were going to make something stick upstream, you would set it there
<p_quarles> er, actually, dpkg is a front-end for dselect, I think, but what i said stand
<vbgunz> p_quarles: got it, I'll look at it. just one more question. I built the latest git and used checkinstall to build a deb. the deb installs fine *but* everytime I go to aptitude (not apt-get), aptitude wants to uninstall it... why? apt-get sees it and keeps moving :/
<p_quarles> vbgunz: checkinstall doesn't build .deb packages with any kind of quality control; so, who knows
<p_quarles> vbgunz: all that said, people have occasional flamewars about aptitude vs apt-get, but pretty much everyone agrees you should use one or the other, not both
<reactor> can someone help me need help @samba
<reactor> cant connect from any other pc to my server
<vbgunz> p_quarles: got it. going through dpkg man now hoping I could stop the upgrades of 2 package versions
<reactor> i found the server but the user / password arent right
<reactor> in smbusers i typed server = "password"
<reactor> but it doesnt work
<reactor> some ideas
<Flare183> reactor: I got an idea
<reactor> please
<Flare183> reactor: edit your smb.conf file to where the password is right (I think that is the way to fix it)
<reactor> hmm it's my ol dconfig it worked 3 houres before
<vbgunz> I put skip-same-version into dpkg.cfg and did an apt-get update *but* apt-get still insist on trying to upgrade these 2 packages. do I have to restart x or reboot or something?
<zanberdo> question: I've installed ibex and would like to remove kde 4 and replace it with 3.5.9.  How?
<vbgunz> zanberdo: I really don't think there is any *sane* way to do that without high maintenance
<zanberdo> ah
<vbgunz> zanberdo: better than trying to downgrade KDE from 4.1 maybe you should try the betas of KDE 4.2...
<zanberdo> hmmm
<zanberdo> I have 4.2 beta 2 installed (from repos).  I'm just not happy with 4.x.  I prefer 3.5.x...
<vbgunz> 4.2 is supposed to have all the missing options and I believe they crushed over 1,500 or 15,000 bugs since 4.1
<derjens> hello everyone
<vbgunz> zanberdo: ahh
<derjens> can you please help me getting my thinkpad t61 and my nokia 6310i talk via bluetooth?
<derjens> i have never ever used bluetooth before and i don't get it working
<derjens> i've set my phone to BT on+visible
<derjens> i found kbluetooth-device-manager but its list does not contain any devices
<derjens> what can i do?
<p_quarles> vbgunz: well, I haven't done this myself, but I don't think skip-same-version does what you want
<p_quarles> vbgunz: I would try hold
<derjens> any BF users here?
<derjens> * BT
<vbgunz> p_quarles: well, I'll try it but the thing is, I do want upgrades, just not the same version. I built my xorg from source to squash a bug and the same version (official version) keeps insisting to install over it...
<vbgunz> hmm, man dpkg doesn't contain hold at all and I do not have dselect
<vbgunz> man this is getting bad... I hate ignoring the upgrade icon... heh
<p_quarles> vbgunz: hold is a package flag, not a command; and you do have dselect, it's just not very user friendly
<smoalne> hello
<smoalne> I need to find out how to change video drivers
<weiser> Hey, when I download a html file in my firefox it comes up with a program called w3m, can I change that to firefox?
<vbgunz> p_quarles:  I tried man dselect but have no manual entry for it. many thanks for your help. dpkg said something about starting a new shell. I am going to try restarting x. maybe thats the cleanest way to reset all shells.
<p_quarles> no, it's not, in fact, but oh well
<derjens> did anybody here ever use bluetooth with linux?
<vbgunz> heh, make a system wide version freeze of a package is crazy. each app insist on doing it its own way. anyone know the universal configuration that'll freeze a package version?
<keres> how do you batch convert JPGs to TGAs?
<keres> whenever i try 'convert ~/jpg/*.jpg ~/tga/*.tga' the output is an invalid tga
<vbgunz> either me or google is getting dumber... I am finding it harder and harder to find good results.
<vbgunz> got much better search results with debian hold package version
<zanberdo> so, just to be clear on an earlier question: is there an ibex release with the KDE 3.5 instead of 4?
<kurumin> oi
<kurumin> q isso
<poko> a
<poko> aaaa
<smoalne> hello
<poko> hello
<smoalne> got a question
<smoalne> i think the drivers for my graphics card are limited, I cant change the screen res.
<slow-motion> hi
<vbgunz> I checked out my built git package in aptitude. aptitude insist on removing it and when I showed info on the package, I see this -> "State: installed; will be removed because nothing depends on it" ... isn't this the most retarded reason? so nothing depends on it. it depends on itself. whats wrong here?
<Guest37477> How can I configure my controller? I found the kde control module, but it doesnt let me set anything. I want to be able to use it in a game
<nokiaN90> hello
<vbgunz> christ. aptitude insist on removing this package. aptitude unmarkauto git-core doesn't do a damn thing about it. aptitude is really trying to remove this package? was aptitude written by satan? seriously wtf, can someone enlighten me?
<marek_> hi, anybody tried to use anyremote?
<vbgunz> appears aptitude has a bug where unmarkauto just doesn't do what it is supposed to do. a possible work around is to install package: ... the colon is critical. this solves the bs
<tim-> anyone around that can assist with a boot issue? after a fresh install, upgraded all the packages .. all was well. Added the proprietary video driver (ATI I believe it is) and now after login it freezes after the globe is shown
<Ghoul> hm, does knetwork manager usually display all the wireless networks around so i can select mine?
<jussi01_> Ghoul: it does when you go to make a new connection ;)
<Ghoul> well i just unplug the wired one
<Ghoul> and nothing happens, can't see anything messing around with the options
<jussi01_> Ghoul: do you see something like "add new connection"?
<Ghoul> evern when i manually input network name and key still nothing.. hmm probably the wifi doesn't work... it's not a hardware problem though; i've had previous OSs and everything was working
<Ghoul> yup, add new connection wlan0
<Ghoul> in my case
<Ghoul> interesting 'state:disconnected' about it hmm
<cristiano> test
<cristiano> mmmh
<cristiano> funziona
<cristiano> figo
<cristiano> allora: per caso c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con una questione tecnica fra ubuntu 8.10 e il mio router netgear934G wireless che non vanno daccordo????
<cristiano> ummh... c'è nessuno?
<cristiano> english chat?
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, I'm trying to start up a pc using the kubuntu 8.10 live cd, but I only get white noise on screen... Any ideas?
<genii> Stormcr0w: Perhaps add kernel option:     vga
<techn0scho0lbus> Hi!
<Stormcr0w> genii: Thanks for the tip. How do I do that exactly? I have tried to select "safe graphics" when hitting F4, just before startup
<Stormcr0w> but it did not work...
<genii> Stormcr0w: On most of the livecd it is f5 or f6 key... where you can obtain the kernel line which is loading and append it
<genii> Stormcr0w: Although safe graphics mode is probably also the same as this. What video card is it?
<Stormcr0w> genii: I see, I will try that. My concern is that if I attempt to install Kubuntu on this machine, perhaps the graphics card will not support it. It is an Nvidia FX 5200
<Stormcr0w> (GeForce)
<techn0scho0lbus> I just upgraded to KDE4.2. I tried to place a widget on my desktop and got this error response "This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not find requested component: BbalL" (for the bball widget, other widgets similarly don't work.)  I can't find help with this elsewhere, does anyone know what's going on?  I'm on kubuntu 8.10
<techn0scho0lbus> btw, <3 4.2
<deillos> hi?
<techn0scho0lbus> hi
<Stormcr0w> hi
<deillos> any channels / servers for ppl who want to, or are interested in learning to fly airplanes?
<techn0scho0lbus> wow, i really don't know
<techn0scho0lbus> lol, if you find one, tell me
<techn0scho0lbus> plox
<deillos> im currently running ubuntu on an 8 gb thumb drive as my laptop's hdd had crashed a long while back
<Stormcr0w> genii: Do you know if this graphics card is kubuntu compatible? I am able to run Ubuntu 8.10 livecd just fine, by the way. Is there a way to install Ubuntu and then switch over to Kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2008-12-26
<Zharf> hi, does kubuntu livecd come with k3b?
<popcornPanic> hi i just installed kde in ubuntu. I have a second monitor plugged in. how do it make the monitor extend instead of clone my original monitor
<ruhaan_jslip> is there a way to cap HDD usage for a specifc user in kubuntu?
<Jonty_> why can't I install katapult? what has it been replaced with?
<Dragnslcr> Jonty_- the regular run dialog (alt-F2) has a lot of the features of katapult now
<m4v> Jonty_: i think is krunner
<m4v> yeah, that's right
<Jonty_> m4v: ohhh
<Jonty_> cheers
<Jonty_> Dragnslcr too. Thanks.
<prometheus77> everytime i go "back" with konquer from a subdirectory to my "home" directory, it never returns like it was before, it always returns one row lower( i always have to scroll up to see the top line each time i go back) HOW DO I FIX THIS CRAP?
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: kde4?
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: i can't replicate the problem
<prometheus77> kde 3.4.2?
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: oh.  an old version of kubuntu?
<prometheus77> no?
<prometheus77> i am just not using kde 4
<prometheus77> whatever the latest kde3.x is
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: ah.  well... kde4 version doesn't have the bug :-)
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: you could file a bug report  (bugs.kde.org)
<prometheus77> k :(
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: but not sure if it would be fixed.  not many developers use kde3 anymore
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: or you could switch to kde4 :-)  kde 4.2 is out soon, and it's pretty stable
<cuznt> prometheus do you have dolphin kde4 installed?>
<prometheus77> cuznt:  probably
<cuznt> try using that instead
<prometheus77> i might restart into kde4 to see if it is same bug also
<cuznt> i think i had that before
<prometheus77> i just hate the feeel of dolphin, it reminds me of gnome....... where did the tabs go in dolphin?
<cuznt> good point
<cuznt> and what is the red - or the green + mean?
<cuznt> when you click on the folder
<Tinason> merry christmas
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: kde4 has konqueror as well
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: dolphin has tabs
<Tinason> how does one start a vnc server in kubuntu 8.10?
<prometheus77> dolphin has tabs? prove it lol, i just tried and nothing
<Tinason> dolphin tabs: ctrl-shift-n
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: well in kde4 it does
<JohnFlux> File->New tab
<JohnFlux> i think the kde3 version doesn't
<prometheus77> i must have the kde version
<prometheus77> so strange
<JohnFlux> Tinason: Add install software
<JohnFlux> Tinason: type in 'vnc'
<prometheus77> JohnFlux: how do i unstall kde3?
<popcornPanic> i have kubuntu and two monitors. how do i make the second monitor extend the other instead of cloning?
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: maybe easiest to just get a 8.10 CD and upgrade?
<prometheus77> also i just try to install gnome and it says "install(BREAKS)
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: do: cat /etc/issue
<JohnFlux> prometheus77: what does that say?
<prometheus77> k
<prometheus77> Ubuntu 8.04.1 \n \l
<prometheus77> how to did i upgrade without doing a full reinstall?
<cherry2000> hola
<cherry2000> hi
<cherry2000> i need a download counter program
<a> hi
<DaSkreech> cherry2000: What?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kurumin__> oi
<kurumin__> alguem ai
<kurumin__> ????????????????
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rogue780> I'm trying to enable my ATI drivers, but when I click the activate button it just grays out and hangs until I close it. can anyone help me?
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<calamari> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<calamari> tried to boot the kubuntu intrepid desktop cd.. it gets all the way to the kde 4.1 splash and freezes after the 4th activity "icon" is displayed.. ctrl-alt-f1 (etc) are not effective, however the mouse pointer moves.. any ideas ?
<DaSkreech> calamari: tried safe vdeo mode?
<calamari> no I haven't
<calamari> thanks.. that's a good idea
<White_Pelican> in kde 4.2 under intrepid, I notice that the (what I call the) taskbar is now blue. I also noticed that when you do mouse overs on the icons, it's white text on a black background.  How do I change the black background?
<White_Pelican> is anyone here to answer my question?
<p_quarles> !ask | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<White_Pelican> I already asked
<p_quarles> so you did
<p_quarles> White_Pelican: so you're asking how to change the taskbar preview background color, correct?
<White_Pelican> correct
<p_quarles> okay, well, I haven't seen a GUI option for changing that, but it should be an attribute of the Plasma theme you're using.
<p_quarles> so, hypoethically, if you can find where the themes are stored, you could change it; hint: it's not in /usr/share/kde4/config
<White_Pelican> ok, how do I actually change the themes? I am very new to kde 4
<White_Pelican> have been using kde 3 for years
<p_quarles> White_Pelican: I'm saying that I really don't know
<White_Pelican> ok, that's fair
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: I think change the theme
<White_Pelican> ty for trying
<p_quarles> I'm working on the assumption that there is an XML or text file somewhere that defines theme attributes
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: Right click the desktop -> appearance Settings -> theme
<p_quarles> if I stumble across such a thing, i'll let you know; otherwise, someone here probably knows, but may be idling at the moment
<p_quarles> DaSkreech: you can change the theme, but there is no tool for customizing the themes there
<DaSkreech> Ah that's what's needed? yeah probably have to hand roll ot for now
<p_quarles> such things are usually in the /usr/share/ area of the filesystem, but I couldn't find it on a quick look; I'm sure it's there somewhere though
<DaSkreech> Most likely in ~/.kde/share/apps
<p_quarles> no, that would store files owned by the user -- we're looking for something that would be shared by all users on the system, so it would not be in anyone's home directory
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: Are we?
<White_Pelican> I just want to, through some kind of control settings, to be able to change themes
<DaSkreech> Don't think there are control schemes yet
<lkingzin> hello. i have a intel MacBook. What's the easiest way to run kubuntu?
<White_Pelican> thanks for all your help folks
<White_Pelican> little by little, kde 4 is getting there
<p_quarles> White_Pelican: sorry I could offer more; maybe look at kde-look.org for hints
<p_quarles> couldn't* :)
<DaSkreech> lkingzin: From a LIve Cd
<lkingzin> dashreech: thanks... will none of the downloads from the website work?
<p_quarles> lkingzin: that *is* a download from the web site . . .
<DaSkreech> lkingzin: The downloads from the website is a Live Cd
<lkingzin> ah
<lkingzin> so for my Intel Macbook, I would select Kunbuntu 8.10, and then a 54bit AMD and Intel computers
<lkingzin> then download?
<lkingzin> 54 = 64
<ace> Русские есть?
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lkingzin> DaSkreech: whats that?
<DaSkreech> lkingzin: If you wanted the 54 Bit edition
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> 32 bit or 64 bit is a matter of choice
<lkingzin> lol. would the "standard personal computer" download work
<lkingzin> on my macbook?
<p_quarles> yes
<DaSkreech> Yes
<legodude> I have a problem where wine crashes X when I try to switch to fullscreen
<lkingzin> sweeeet
<DaSkreech> Known issue. Should be fixed (hopefully) by  Jaunty
<lkingzin> that should be somewhere in the faq page, didn't see it though
<legodude> DaSkreech: my issue?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<legodude> is it in launchpad?
<DaSkreech> If you have an Intel Mac then you are alright
<legodude> grrrr
<legodude> seems modesetting messes up the xserver
<legodude> grrrr
<lkingzin_> okay i have another Q -- can i somehow put the .ISO file onto a thumb drive and boot from that?
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * genii hands bazhang a large coffee
<White_Pelican> does anyone know how to set up the weather station widgit in 4.2
<White_Pelican> ?
<DaSkreech> Nope :(
<White_Pelican> oh well, embryonic stages
 * DaSkreech hands genii spiced coffee liqueur
<genii> DaSkreech: Yay!
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: No it was working in Beta 1  I think it just got a bad week in Beta 2
<DaSkreech> happened to get caught at a non working stage
<White_Pelican> ah
<White_Pelican> well I am starting to like it but will not switch till 4.2 is official
<White_Pelican> the good news is, it's starting to do what I could do in 3.5
<White_Pelican> save for some things like themes
<White_Pelican> I don't think the average user is going to want to fiddle with a text file in their .kde folder imho
<genii> I'm still on 8.04/3.5.10 for this lappie for now
<Dragnslcr> I just installed the 4.2 beta today. Very impressed so far
<Dragnslcr> Two of the things at the top of my list have been fixed
<Dragnslcr> And the updated version of phonon fixed my knotify crashes
<DaSkreech> What were the top two?
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: ?
<Dragnslcr> Quicklaunch widget and multiple rows in the taskbar
<legodude> how stable is the beat 4.2?
<legodude> and, will it nicely upgrade when the official 4.2 comes out?
<DaSkreech> Wasn't quick launch in 4.1?
<DaSkreech> legodude: Good and yes
<legodude> is there a good document somewhere that gives a general overview of ubuntu package environment?
<legodude> and how it all interacts?
<legodude> can I easily undo 4.2 if I don't like it?
<DaSkreech> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DaSkreech> legodude: Fairly
<legodude> that's not really what I'm looking for
<DaSkreech> what were you looking for?
<legodude> how are packages created, what about branches, how does one properly track changes to a package
<legodude> mostly the second one
<DaSkreech> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<DaSkreech> Branches?
<legodude> some developer puts up a new version of package X on his private repo
<legodude> or this beta 4.2
<legodude> how exactly does this interact with the official package stream
<DaSkreech> right
<legodude> I've never gotten a good feel for that
<DaSkreech> There is a version number on  each package
<DaSkreech> Highest number wins
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<legodude> ah
<legodude> got it
<legodude> thought there was something more to it
<legodude> what about package creation?
<DaSkreech> So if you add a new repo then it has a higher version number and when your package manager goes through them all the new repo wins and the packages are upgraded
<legodude> bazhang: thanks for that link
<DaSkreech> I don't understand the last question either
<bazhang> try /msg ubottu packaging
<corigo2> Ok, so finally am able to get Skype to hear my microphone, but the level and boost have to be so high that all I can hear is the sound from my own microphone and can't hardly hear anything else. Is there anyway to stop the microphone feeding back through the speakers/
<corigo2> ?
<legodude> upgrade to 4.2 almost done
<DaSkreech> how do you like it?
<legodude> 4.2
<DaSkreech> how do you like it legodude ?
<legodude> soooo much nicer
<legodude> this is ridiculous
<legodude> nothing major from my extensive 3min experience
<legodude> but attention to detail is so much better
<legodude> jesus
<legodude> wow
<legodude> I'm really impressed
<DaSkreech> :-D
<legodude> some stuff is still funky, like my volume buttons don't do anything to amarok sounds
<legodude> but overall _much_ nicer
<legodude> like, if I put a window under the panel, I can still read app names
<legodude> jaunty looks to be what I hoped intrepid would be
<legodude> seems faster?
<DaSkreech> Might be can't judge till Jauny comes out
<legodude> can't resize app launcher boo
<legodude> my icons in system tray display properly
<legodude> not all corrupted as before
<DaSkreech> Menu resizes here
<legodude> ah you can only grab upper right corner
<DaSkreech> yep
<legodude> except for some borked widgets
<legodude> seems pretty darn nice
<legodude> impressive with a capital K
<legodude> I take back the evil thoughts I have been having recently
<legodude> alright, thanks for the advice and nite
<DaSkreech> legodude: Which borked widgets?
<scandune> hi
<p_quarles> !hello | scandune
<ubottu> scandune: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<scandune> bots?
<p_quarles> I'm not, ubottu is
<scandune> ah i see
<p_quarles> scandune: did you have a support question? :)
<scandune> nope just really bored
<scandune> well actually i might
<scandune> when i leave my laptop on and then i use the web sometimes my panel buttons and desktop icons fail to work so i have to hard restart
<scandune> got nothin?
<p_quarles> hard restart? meaning that the system is totally unresponsive?
<scandune> yeah
<scandune> well unresponsive to new programs
<p_quarles> can you log out of X?
<scandune> new meaning starting a new session
<scandune> nope i cant even get into my terminal :(
<p_quarles> scandune: what have you specifically tried? ctrl-alt-backspace? ctrl-alt-F2?
<scandune> yeah
<scandune> sorry about that lost my internet
<p_quarles> scandune: so, is there anything that you *can* do at that point?
<scandune> well if someone messages me on pidgin i can type back
<scandune> but thats about it
<scandune> it will let me click on my panel buttons and it will initiale but it will fail
<p_quarles> scandune: well, that's definitely a weird one; don't know what to tell you other than to scan your logs for any hints
<tupac> https://gnud.wordpress.com/ about ubuntu
<p_quarles> scandune: if I had to place money, I'd say it's the video chips
<scandune> maybe its the dell mini 9 so i would have thought it would have been ok
<scandune> but they did mess with the programming a lil bit
<p_quarles> hmm -- well then it might be defective; I'd take it up with Dell
<p_quarles> I mean, you have a system that actually shipped with Ubuntu -- take advantage of that :)
<scandune> i know
<scandune> one of the reasons why i got it
<scandune> plus it was only 500
<scandune> i tried installing other distros on it, but the sound never worked
<scandune> stupid alsa
<scandune> another ? is my package manager list always seems to be old meaning i check for new versions but it always reverts back
<p_quarles> scandune: for instance?
<scandune> it appears in my panel
<scandune> to update my list
<scandune> i click check
<scandune> and then it still says its 8 days old
<p_quarles> I mean an example of a package that says it needs updating, but then isn't
<scandune> i also did it in terninal
<scandune> same deal
<scandune> na its just checking the list to see if there is an update available
<p_quarles> scandune: so it says there is, but there isn't? I'm not understanding
<scandune> ??
<scandune> says would you like to check
<scandune> so i check and it says my lists are 8 days old so it d/l new ones then reverts back to old
<v-dogg> morning
<p_quarles> scandune: so you run apt-get update and it does the same thing? sounds like your system is pretty broken; don't know what to say
<v-dogg> I installed a fresh 8.10 installation (with kde 4.1). KDE apps keep crashing and I'm wondering if I could get rid of this by using KDE 3.5?
<v-dogg> can I easily downgrade to 3.5 or should I just re-install the system (I've been using this for a day now and have installed a bunch of software already :) ?
<RurouniJones> reinstall
<v-dogg> bugger...
<v-dogg> do you reckon that problems (apps crashing) is caused by the kde version?
<blackflag> Hello all :) I did an upgrade to server-8.10 with vmware-server2 on it. I have no longer a keyboards in the vm's. Can someone help?
<hyper___ch> blackflag: what did you do?
<blackflag> I did an upgrade to server-8.10 and to the latest vmware-server2. Now I dont have keybords in the vm-console's
<harmental> hey guys...after upgrading to intrepid (and kde 4) my login screen assumes a qwerty keyboard. Once i am logged in my azerty keyboard is promptly recognized....is this a new security feature? :oP Seriously....how can I correct it?
<apparle> Whenever I copy data to a USB Flash Disk, it is copied very very slowly(about 200 to 400 kbps) why? in 8.04 it was normal. I am facing this problem ever since I installed 8.10
<apparle> is anybody here
<apparle_> anyone online
<krio> hi people
<krio> merry christmas passed and happy new year
<krio> now, i lost the icon of knetworkconf
<krio> what i can do to have it back?
<apparle> how did you lose it
<krio> i don't know
<krio> i think making the command pppoeconf to terminal
<krio> is it possible?
<apparle> I am facing a pecular problem, sometimes the computer boots normally, some times it just shows a black screen instead of login screen
<krio> by people
<mayank> what is the lightest flavour of linux?....ubuntu, kubuntu or something else...???????
<apparle> what
<akshay> can anybody help me?
<apparle> for what
<mayank> why is ubuntu & kubuntu keeps logging out in the middle of my work?...512mb of ram really low for them?????????
<mayank> why is ubuntu & kubuntu keeps logging out in the middle of my work?...512mb of ram really low for them?????????
<mayank> why is ubuntu & kubuntu keeps logging out in the middle of my work?...512mb of ram really low for them?????????
<mayank> anybody???????
<apparle> mayank: how does RAM come into this
<mayank> so u tell me
<mayank> i was using ubuntu and install it 5-10-15 times(wubi) but in the middle of my work...its just freeze or logout...what i do
<mayank> now today i  have install kubuntu...same problem...logout in the middle of my work.........
<mayank> now today i  have install kubuntu...same problem...logout in the middle of my work.........
<mayank> hellllooooooooo?????
<Ash-Fox> Can somebody tell me where I can get the ext2 defrag tool is? I can't seem to find it in Ubuntu distros.
<slaanesh> hello
<slaanesh> I've got a problem when using new kmail 4.2 beta2 under gnome: there is no window decoration around the window...under kde4 it seems to work just fine...does anoyone have an idea about this?
<minterior> hi people
<minterior> how can I get the text betwen two double quotes? With mawk or sed?
<fale> I have an idea that would 'expand' this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySetup . Should I add it or ask Riddell or ask someone else?
<Walex3> Ash-Fox: defrag is a rather bad idea. Just copy it, reforma,t and back.
<Mad_Rich> Is this the main Kubuntu chat channel or should I be somewhere else?
<PolitikerNEU> This is the main kubuntu chat
<Mad_Rich> thanks
<hyper__ch> how can I in kde4 open a application in a saved session in a specific desktop?
<Salze_> hyper__ch: In the window specific settings you can specify a desktop - maybe that would solve your problem.
<hyper__ch> I have to try :) tzhx
<Mad_Rich> does anyone know if the gtk and compiz issues with KDE4 and the nvidia drivers have been solved by the latest driver release?
<cuznt> idk
<cuznt> i know that kde has its own effects and you do not need compiz
<cuznt> and i have zero nvidia issues
<Mad_Rich> ic - but when I tried KDE4 a few months ago there were issues with some gtk apps and some crazy screen effects
<Mad_Rich> I googled this and found a bug that said the nvidia driver was to blame
<Mad_Rich> but there is a new driver out now
<Mad_Rich> so I wondered if anyone knows about this
<Mad_Rich> what driver do you have cuznt?
<cuznt> hold on
<Mad_Rich> will do :)
<cuznt> i use a 5500 gforce SO i have nvidia accelerated graphis driver version 173
<Mad_Rich> ok - thanks
<cuznt> the 1st time did not work
<cuznt> i had to uninstalled reboot reload
<tomek> helo
<cuznt> nvivida can be weird... keep trying it will work. and I am low on the programming geek scale... so if i can do it   ***ANYONE CAN***
<Mad_Rich> ty  :)
<Mad_Rich> My problem is that I have to decide whether to upgrade again - last time it was so bad I went back to kde 3.5, which was a pita to do
<Mad_Rich>  I have KDE4 on my laptop with a intel graphics and it runs fine
<cuznt> i would back everything up and do a clean install
<cuznt> as big a pita as that it is
<cuznt> it was not exactly the correct way to do it.... BUT.... it solved all my issues
<dr_willis> Hmm.. My 5500 works here no  issues :
<dr_willis> 8800gtsXXX also
<dr_willis> but a lot depends on the exact video card it seems
<cuznt> mine does too... but i d/l'd a clean install vs upgrade..
<cuznt> as i stated my 5500 worls spiffy
<cuznt> also
<cuznt> i know now when i chose a restriced driver. it was a bit more resolute
<Mad_Rich> sorry - went to get a drink
<dr_willis> actually my 5500 machine was a upgrade..
<Mad_Rich> I have a 6600GT
<cuznt> thats a good idea. liquor helps with the frustration.. ;)
<Mad_Rich> :)
<Mad_Rich> cuznt I agree - I probably will do a clean install this time - just trying to make sure it is worth the effort
<cuznt> i use an athalon (not 64) 1.5g ram 160g hard drive. my pc has never run better
<cuznt> my issue is i can "see" my wifes pc
<cuznt> and she can not see mine
<Mad_Rich> did you install samba and share a folder?
<cuznt> oh yes
<cuznt> Guest?
<cuznt> hey i am a musician also.. :)
<Mad_Rich> me too as it happens
<grma> hi, short question, how do i see the kernel boot printks, and all output from the init process in kubuntu ?
<Salze_> grma: I think dmesg provides what you want to see.
<Mad_Rich> do you mean during boot?
<grma> yes i know dmesg, but i want to see it direct on starting
<grma> i have included some scripts in rc.local, but the do not run, so i want to see the error whay
<Salze_> You could try switching to console 12 - I guess it's printed there. Or on 2, maybe.
<grma> s/whay/why
<Mad_Rich> you need to change menu.lst in /boot/grub
<grma> ahh ok, thanks will try
<grma> ok, ah there is quiet enabled in grub
<Mad_Rich> yes
<grma> thx will try
<dennister> merry xmas channel...need some help getting my sound restored after I removed a tuner from the box...no driver even shows up in kmix
<Mad_Rich> get rid of quiet and splash
<cuznt> did you ensure sound was not diabled in bios?
<cuznt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dennister> i haven't checked it recently, but it was certainly enabled in bios...worked fine before
<cuznt> maybe someting else jarred loose.
<dennister> i removed tuner, removed single set of mono speakers for a few days, and did expect sound to work again after i reattached speakers, but no...
<dennister> perhaps...but why wouldn't my old driver show up in kmixer?
<cuznt> if nothing is attached kmix shows nothing
<cuznt> wheni take out my sound card. i get an empty kmix
<cuznt> its possible the driver does not load if it does not see the hardware ?    ???
<Guest37426> Kopote crashes when i click conffiguuure. i think it it my TV card. can someone heeeelp?
<dennister> hmmm...ok...that would make sense, except that i've got onboard sound...
<cuznt> ah
<cuznt> as do i but its disabled im bios
<cuznt> sis on board sound was horrendous
<cuznt> then just try rebooting
<cuznt> maybe the driver did not load
<dennister> wait...seems i've got both onboard sound and sound card...so onboard stuff is probably disabled...will open box to verify good seating, and hope kmix shows a driver when i boot up again
<dennister> cuznt: thx...never saw an empty kmix driver field before
<dennister> cya in a few...
<cuznt> i did because i was trying to get my creative to wrk
<seanw__> I seem to have this bug...bbut it wwwas fixed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174390
<Mad_Rich> I installed oss to get the best out of my sound card
<grma> ok, now i see my boot script in rc.local
<grma> can i tell the init proces of kubuntu, that it has to wait and not tu switch to kdm until the rc.local is finished ?
<Mad_Rich> hmm
<grma> the problem is in rc.local i mount my truecrypt fs, and home is in truecrypt
<grma> the same way i do it on fedora and suse, there the boot local script waits then i can enter the truecrypt password and then switches to kdm
<Mad_Rich> I think it must be possible, but I'm afraid I would have to google for the right script to edit
<grma> :)
<_lumm> gajim isnt saving his posittion anymore on kde4 :(
<runpain2> God Day All
<runpain2> I have a nvidia logo shows up at boot before login how do i get rid of it from start up
<dennister> kmix driver field still empty...onboard snd disabled in bios, sound card seated firmly...
<guiterb> how to install a driver?
<Mad_Rich> runpain2 - I think there is a nologo command you can put into the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<dr_willis> guiterb,  depends on what driver you are refering to
<dennister> also checked syslog and dmesg...done't see mention of snd_via82xx mentioned, although it is in /etc/modules
<runpain2> ok will look in to that
<Mad_Rich> but don't play with this unless you are confident cos it's easy to screw up your x server
<dennister> of course, perhaps i'm not looking in logs properly...
<guiterb> net card
<Mad_Rich> runpain2 - I would google around a bit to check the syntax
<runpain2> sure yhanks Mad_Rich
<guiterb> <dr_willis> can you help me ?
<dr_willis> guiterb,  not without more details.  This wireless or wired?
<dennister> could someone please refresh my memory as to check to see if sound driver is loaded?
<Mad_Rich> lsmod
<dennister> it was working fine until a few days ago...ok, i did lsmod...the right sound driver is in there
<dennister> the terminal command to check out what alsamixer dtects?
<Mad_Rich> look in alsamixer
<Mad_Rich> I think it's F2 in alsamixer - can't check cos i ude oss
<Mad_Rich> use
<dennister> tried a simple 'alsamixer' in terminal...error message: alsamixer: function snd_ctrl_open failed for default: no such file or directory
<Mad_Rich> hmm - maybe alsa is borked
<dennister> perhaps...would that cause the driver field in kmixer to be empty?
<Mad_Rich> I get the same response - but that is cos I killed alsa to install oss
<Muzer> OK, just switched back after using openSUSE for a few months and not being impressed
<Muzer> couple of problems
<Muzer> 1) The resolution defaults to 1280x1024 until I go into the KDE display settings manager when it "realises" it's supposed to be in 1024x768
<guiterb> wireless
<Muzer> that won't matter much thoug, I'm just using a crap monitor ATM, will switch soon to a much better one
<Mad_Rich> dennister - I'm sure a borked alsa would cause kmix not to have a driver listed
<Muzer> 2) Dispite me installing them, the non-free NVIDIA drivers don't appear to be used, but because the xorg.conf is so borked I can't really tell
<Muzer> how can I tell for sure?
<dennister> ok, but i never had to install alsa on this system...sound worked out of the box...does that 'oob' mean alsa is installed in default system?
<Mad_Rich> yes
<dennister> ok, will purge and reinstall sound...i do know how to do that, but just never borked alsa before ...lol
<Mad_Rich> unless you are on kde4
<dennister> no...don't like kde4
<Mad_Rich> ok cos that has pulse audio, which i know nothing about
<dennister> i have used pulse, back when i was testing and workiing with speakup for blind users
<rjune__> alsa is part of the kernel
<dennister> but yes, pulse is not that stable,...had to remove it from test system that was using speakup
<cuznt>  system trau JUST bugged out
<Mad_Rich> well I have not got round to pulse - preferring oss
<OxDeadC0de> pulse rocks for networked sound
<cuznt> tray rather
<OxDeadC0de> you using 4.2b2?
<Taggnostr> hello
<Mad_Rich> My problem was no working alsa driver for my laptop
<Taggnostr> i'm having some problem with the bluetooth, i can send files from the pc to the phone but i can't do the opposite, even if i paired the devices
<Mad_Rich> and I wanted 5.1 and software mixing for my desktop
<Mad_Rich> cuznt - did you say your tray bugged out
<Taggnostr> i checked on the manual and it says that i can retrieve file in the phone from the pc, but it talks about kbluetoothd and i have kbluetooth and the options are different
<Mad_Rich> cos that was my problem on kde4
<OxDeadC0de> Mad_Rich 4.2 beta2 fix's all the issues with the tray, 4.2 will be nice
<cuznt> yes
<Taggnostr> do you know if they are two different programs, how can i install kbluetoothd or how can i send files from the phone to the pc?
<OxDeadC0de> And offers multi-line task bars, autohiding, more widgets, lots of stuff
<cuznt> spacing went berserk
<cuznt> and all my minimized apps are not showing
<Mad_Rich> thanks OxDeadC0de
<Mad_Rich> maybe it's time to give it a try
<cuznt> will i do anything? no... because i am ... transferring music from my mini disc to hard drive w/ audacity
<Mad_Rich> :)
<OxDeadC0de> just remember beta2 has a lot of bugs in it, it's still better imo than 4.1.3, but still not ready for say commercial deployment
<cuznt> arrrrrgh.. when does 4.2 beta comenzie out like?
<OxDeadC0de> comenzie?
<Mad_Rich> OxDeadC0de - I can live with that
<Mad_Rich> come
<OxDeadC0de> read the topic :), it's out
<Mad_Rich> in german I think
<cuznt> when 4 first came out plasma crashed after the 1st reboot and would no longer play nice
<OxDeadC0de> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<cuznt> i was being puny
<cuznt> sorry
<Mad_Rich> :)
<cuznt> come...
<OxDeadC0de> ^^
<OxDeadC0de> Oh and get hot new stuff fails installing and upgrading plasmoids in 4.2beta2 btw, you have to manually install them
<Mad_Rich> np  :)
<dennister> lol...sound card isn't even listed in lspci -v...methinks it died...luckily I have others...back after i swap it
<OxDeadC0de> well, since there's only 4 on there.. not a huge issue.. plasmapkg -r numberpackage.plasmoid  - then plasmapkg -i xxxxxx.plasmoid
<guiterb> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build M=/opt/ipwraw-ng modules
<guiterb> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build: 没有该文件或目录。 停止。
<guiterb> make: *** [modules] 错误 2
<guiterb> who can help me?
<OxDeadC0de> I can't read chinese
<guiterb> 没有该文件或目录。 there isn't the file or rm stop
<OxDeadC0de> oh, mad_rich, after you upgrade, you have to check out activities, it's virtual desktops for plasma widgets, so you can have different backgrounds and widgets.. there's supposedly a way to tie it into the virtual desktop system so your expo wall or whatever has different plasmoids running on each
<Taggnostr> is kbluetoothd different from kbluetooth?
<Mad_Rich> nice
<Mad_Rich> Taggnostr - I haven't done any bluetooth stuff - sorry
<guiterb> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash
<guiterb> what is"WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash"?
<Taggnostr> apparently all the documentation i have refers to kbluetoothd but i only have kbluetooth and it's different
<Mad_Rich> seems like it
<guiterb>  <OxDeadC0de>i cant't understand it clearly
<Mad_Rich> maybe someone else will help you later
<Taggnostr> ok
<Mad_Rich> I can't see kbluetoothd listed in adept
<eagles0513875> !info kbluetoothd
<ubottu> Package kbluetoothd does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> Mad_Rich: there is ur answer
<Taggnostr> it says "Usually, kbluetoothd and the servers managed by it should work out of the box. But there are still some options you can change. To configure kbluetoothd, you can either use the KDE control center and go to Internet & Network -> Bluetooth services, or right-click the kbluetoothd tray icon and select Configuration -> Services..."
<eagles0513875> !obex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex
<eagles0513875> !info obex
<ubottu> Package obex does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> Taggnostr: what version are you running intrepid or hardy
<Taggnostr> in internet & network i only have 'paired bluetooth devices'
<Taggnostr> hardy
<eagles0513875> Taggnostr: for bluetooth settings you need to use the obex server for bluetooth
<eagles0513875> thats what used to be in previous versions not sure what is in intrepid
<Taggnostr> if i right-click on the tray icon there's configuration and i can check 'obex server', but there's no 'services' and even if i check it it doesn't work
<eagles0513875> Taggnostr: obex is usually installed out of the box
<Taggnostr> yep, and i can send files to the phone, but when i try to send files from the phone to the pc it says 'connected to the phone' here and then 'sending failed' on the phone
<eagles0513875> Taggnostr: not 100% sure to be honest have seen a friend try it and i forgot what he did to get it to work :(
<Taggnostr> i can't find a way to tell it to accept automatically the connection or ask, it seems that it just blocks it, even if i paired them
<eagles0513875> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eagles0513875> Taggnostr: that link might help you out
<Taggnostr> let's see
<bebe> i instaled sendmail on my ubuntu 8.04, i send an e-mail , looked into the mail.log and the mail is send  ,but i don`t receive it :/
<bebe> anyone got any ideea ?
<eagles0513875> bebe: you might get more help from #sendmail channel
<bebe> noone there to help me :/
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> i havent messed around with sendmail much so i probably wont be of much help to you
<Mad_Rich> try later perhaps
<bebe> thanks for ya answer
<bebe> recomend me another mail program ?
<eagles0513875> no prob
<bebe> that works ?
<eagles0513875> bebe: sendmail is the best one out there
<Mad_Rich> I use thundirbird
<eagles0513875> Mad_Rich: he wants a mail server
<Mad_Rich> thunderbird
<bebe> i need the sendmail for my gnuworld
<eagles0513875> bebe: i think i might have some info for ya
<Mad_Rich> ic
<Muzer> OK, got wobbly windows and most other effects working
<Muzer> but not cube
<bebe> ok eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> bebe: mind if i pm ya
<RurouniJones> If you have a package and need the latest and greatest version of the program said package provides, is there a way of finding out if there is a roadmap for releasing it available?
<dennister> ok, issue solved: actual card had died...sound works fine now that i've swapped the hardware
<Mad_Rich> nice one dennister
<eagles0513875> bebe: have you taken a look at the sendmail.cf file
<farid> Hi All. Why is updating slow on Kubuntu when it's fast for Windows ?
<bebe> what to edit there eagle ?
<Mad_Rich> It's a long time since I used an irc channel - can anybody remind me the quick way to insert someones nick in my text?
<Dragnslcr> Mad_Rich- most IRC clients have tab completion
<Mad_Rich> ty - let me try
<Mad_Rich> Dragnslcr: cool  :)
<Mad_Rich> like I say a loooong time  :(
<dennister> Mad_Rich: just type in the first few letters of the nick and press tab
<Mad_Rich> dennister: got it - thanks
<dennister> yeah...just got back and what Dragnslcr advised probably helped you before my hint, heheheh
<Mad_Rich> :)
<Mad_Rich> all help is good help
<dennister> just doing another system install here, going back and forth between this server and new system with the kvm...
<dennister> anyone using utorrent 1.9 under wine to evade bell canada's throttling? works quite nicely for me :)
<Mad_Rich> dennister: I use ktorrent, but I'm in the UK
<eagles0513875> this is kinda offtopic guys
<dennister> uk isps throttle too
<Mad_Rich> true
<Mad_Rich> pm
<Muzer> hmm
<Muzer> can't seem to enable 4 desktops
<Muzer> the setting reverts back
<Muzer> does it require a restart or something?
<Mad_Rich> try restarting x server
<Walex3> Muzer: is that 4 desktops or 4 monitors?
<Mad_Rich> ctrl-alt-backdelete
<Muzer> 4 desktops
<Muzer> not 4 monitors
<Muzer> I know how to restart X, btw, just want to avoid it if possible
<Walex3> Muzer: then that has nothing to do with X windows, only with the Window Manager.
<Walex3> Muzer: which is KWin, if you are using Kubuntu
<Muzer> which is KDE in this case (Kubuntu...)
<Muzer> :p
<Muzer> OK, KWin
<Muzer> whatever
<Muzer> :p
<Walex3> Muzer: to condifure 4 viortual desktops just bring up the KWin config panel and enable it.
<Mad_Rich> sorry Muzer - not trying to preach to the choir
<buchs> I just installed the KDE4.2 beta and found that my window decorations no longer show up.  Any thoughts on the cause of that?
<legodude_> 4.2, sooooo much nicer
<jingzhuzhu> lag?
<HappySmileMan> Can anyone explain the difference between "kwin" and "kde-window-decorator" packages? I have the latter installed, but "kwin" exists at same version in same repo
<cuznt> well it kind of fixed my task bar
<cuznt> now i just can not adjust where everything goes....
 * Taggnostr fixed the bluetooth
<eagles0513875> Taggnostr: what was wrong with it
<eagles0513875> and i need a vnc server package what does one recommend
<eagles0513875> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in intrepid
<jussi01> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 747 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<eagles0513875> ty jussi01 with that then i should be able to vnc into this desktop from even a windows machine
<Salze_> eagles0513875: tightvnc
<jussi01> I imagine so...
<eagles0513875> Salze_: ty
<eagles0513875> and ty jussi01
<Taggnostr> eagles0513875, i don't know, i've broken it and when i fixed it started to work properly
<Salze_> eagles0513875: depending on your needs you might want to have a look at www.nomachine.com, too.
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, im trying to install sysinfo for konqueror but I get invalid protocol. anyone know why? I installed kio-sysinfo
<Zeelot3k> I get invalid protocol when I try to use it
<tupac> https://gnud.wordpress.com/
<bazhang> tupac, dont paste that here
<bobo99> hey all
<bobo99> i'm new bie with ubuntu
<jussi01> bobo99: do you have a question?
<clara-17> hello
<legodude> hello
<bobo99> how to remote my server ? with remote desktop like in windows
<legodude> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<clara-17> itś first time i am here
<legodude> welcome
<bobo99> if i'm client?
<Salze_> bobo99: There are different ways. VNC, www.nomachine.com
<legodude> bobo99: vnc is probably easiest
<legodude> or freenx as it says
<legodude> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jussi01> bobo99: you have a server setup and want to connect to it?
<bobo99> yes
<jussi01> bobo99: kmenu, then internet, then KRDC
<eagles0513875> hey guys i need soem help with x11vnc i am unable to connect to my linux box
<jussi01> eagles0513875: check your firewall
<jussi01> eagles0513875: x11vnc is the server iirc...
<bobo99> ok i will try first
<eagles0513875> jussi01 i did an nmap on the linux box nad the remote desktop port 5900 which i found googling isnt open
<eagles0513875> and im guessing i need to port forward and open it on windows firewall
<jussi01> eagles0513875: Id guess itd be somethign like that
<bobo99> to connect with vpn server?
<eagles0513875> vnc
<bobo99> coz if you talk about port, is it mean of remote desktop?
<eagles0513875> bobo99 O_o what do u mean
<eagles0513875> jussi01 im guessing the port is tcp and not udp or both
<bobo99> If i get connect to vpn server
<seanW__> How do i change the login sound?
<jussi01> bobo99: vpn and vnc are very different
<bobo99> then i can connect to the other server that connect to my vpn server
<Salze_> seanW__: Systemsettings -> Notifications
<bobo99> I try the vnc
<eagles0513875> jussi01 this still isnt working
<eagles0513875> i have port forwarded and firewall open
<eagles0513875> on this windows boxc
<jussi01> eagles0513875: Im a little busy, hopefully someone else has time
<eagles0513875> anyone else able to help me with some vnc issues
<Fargh> hiya fellas
<eagles0513875> hey
<HappySmileMan> Anyone want to link me to a good vimrc file for C++, or somewere explaining them? I can't seem to find anything other than generic examples
<seanW__> What about sounds for KDM?
<eagles0513875> seanW__ need more information as to ur issue to be able to help
<seanW__> is there a way to add sounds for kdm events?
<Salze_> No. BTW: what would those events be?
<seanW__> invalid password
<seanW__> accepted password
<Salze_> I guess there would be no difference between an accepted password and a login.
<seanW__> yes...idk what i was thinking
<Salze_> You can configure the sound on login as said above.
<bobo99> hey all
<bobo99> if i use vnc i must install vnc server at my server?
<bobo99> if my vpn server with windows os, n i want to connect but without vnc.Do you have alternative?
<Salze_> RDP
<bobo99> remote desktop protocol?
<Salze_> Yes.
<bobo99> but i must connect to VPN first
<bobo99> how?
<eagles0513875> vpn what do you need vpn and where is your server first of all
<Salze_> That depends on your vpn.
<eagles0513875> bobo99 if you are in same location as the server you can just vnc
<eagles0513875> bobo99 vpn is when you want to access the server when you are outside the company lan
<bobo99> yup
<bobo99> i'm outside the company lan
<bobo99> sorry i forget to tell it first
<bobo99> i must to connect to windows VPN first
<eagles0513875> !vpn | bobo99
<ubottu> bobo99: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<bobo99> hmm it's for make vpn server
<bobo99> if i'm a client of windows server, but i want to connect with my ubuntu
<bobo99> what application i can use?
<Salze_> That depends on your vpn.
<bobo99> can you describe deeply
<bobo99> if my vpn with vnc i always can use vnc too
<Salze_> vnc and vpn are two totally different things.
<bobo99> vnc is tools
<bobo99> VPN is protocols?
<Salze_> vnc is remote desktop sharing, vpn is ip security.
<bobo99> virtual private
<eagles0513875> Salze_ :( im having some nasty issues
<eagles0513875> with anything vpn related its like vpn is broken but it could be just me ovista
<bobo99> what is that?
<Salze_> ?
<eagles0513875> brb
<W8TAH> where can i find some themes for the kde login manager -- right now ive only got the oxygen theme available
<bobo99> brb i want to go home....maybe better i learn java to make application in linux
<olegb> W8TAH: install the kde-kdm-themes package ?
<W8TAH> olegb: thanks
<bobo99> ok :Salze, :eagles0513875 thanks for your time....
<bobo99> see you all
<Salze_> bobo99: Good luck, have a nice day.
<Fargh> i upgraded to new KDE 4.1 ... where is that GUI to handle the filesystem ?
<Salze_> Fargh: dolphin
<Fargh> no thats a filemanager
<Fargh> i need to mount USB drives
<Fargh> in system settings in advanced it used to be there
<Salze_> Fargh: you can do that in dolphin.
<Fargh> ow
<Fargh> i hated dolphin before
<Fargh> one sec
<Fargh> where in dolphin is that +
<Salze_> On the left side.
<legodude> anyone know where to turn the screen saver password off in kde 4.2?
<Fargh> i get an error about it to mount it as root or rebuild it
<Fargh> Salze_: more hints +
<Fargh> ?
<Salze_> legodude: systemsettings -> desktop (the first icon, first row), screen saver
<eagles0513875> legodude ask in #kde
<Salze_> Fargh: mount it as root or rebuild it <- try that
<Salze_> Fargh: from the console
<mrunagi> bah can anyone help me figure out why the kubuntu network manager only gives me the option for wep when my network is wpa?
<Fargh> i wish i knew the commands
<Fargh> hence the reason to find the gui :)
<eagles0513875> Fargh you want to mount ur usb
<Fargh> yep
<eagles0513875> Fargh i can help ya in a sec on mounting with commands brb really fast
<legodude> Salze_: that's not it :(
<eagles0513875> legodude kde4.2 is still beta till january at some poiint you would be better off asking in #kde channel bro
<jennifer> hello y'all
<eagles0513875> brb
<eagles0513875> hey jennifer :)
<eagles0513875> brb
<Fargh> /dev/sdc1         /media/mybook      auto defaults,user,auto,umask=000 0 0
<Fargh> /dev/sdd1         /media/external    auto defaults,user,auto,umask=000 0 0
<Fargh> this is in my /etc/fstab
<Fargh> guess something is wrong
<jennifer> i have a question about the Lenmark 9500 drive
<p_quarles> Fargh: why are you using fstab for removable media?
<jennifer> i was told that my Dell 680 printer would work if i installed a Lenmark 9500 driver on my computer
<Fargh> p_quarles: what else to use ?
<mrunagi> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Fargh> i want to have them mounted upon boot
<eagles0513875> back
<Fargh> for all users
<jennifer> wb
<p_quarles> Fargh: so they're not really removable, then? you want them always-on?
<Fargh> yep
<eagles0513875> ty jennifer not sure about your issue have u checked dells website now that they are supporting linux they might have a driver for your printer
<Fargh> i'll read that page first
<jennifer> the printer I have isnt supported by Linux
<eagles0513875> jennifer so dell has no driver for it
<jennifer> i just got Linux installed on my comp a few weeks ago; no they dont
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<jennifer> but i was told on here that that Lenmark driver would work
<eagles0513875> jennifer this issue is a first normally all printers at least ones i have tried work out of the box
<jennifer> then how do i get the driver and what not
<eagles0513875> !info dell
<ubottu> Package dell does not exist in intrepid
<riorio> when I select to show icons on my desktop Kubuntu displays the files in my home folder.  How do I make it show the files in my desktop folder instead?
<riorio> there is nothing to select in my system settings
<mrunagi> !recompile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recompile
<riorio> is recomplie a command?
<mrunagi> no
<Dragnslcr> riorio- in KDE 4?
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> are nvidia's proprietary drivers working again or not?
<riorio> no, not 4, earlier
<riorio> well, that is I did try to install KDE 4 a while ago but something went wrong
<riorio> but I think I'm still on 3.x
<Dragnslcr> I don't remember how you set which directory is shown on the desktop in KDE 3
<riorio> ok :(
<riorio> but should I do it in a terminal?
<riorio> or is there supposed to be some settings in the system settings?
<dstar> anyone know a way to change the tooltip delay when I mouse over icons? E.G., it takes forever to show me my battery status....
<dstar> and is it possible to get the taskbar to autohide?
<pol> ciao ra
<snail_> hey
<eagles0513875> !it | pol
<ubottu> pol: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pol> grazie ciao
<riorio> eagles0513875, is there a Swedish Kubuntu channel?
<riorio> I just now about #ubuntu-se
<eagles0513875> !se | riorio
<ubottu> riorio: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<eagles0513875> riorio :) that help ya out
<dstar> Er. _can_ panels autohide in the current Kubuntu?
<riorio> :) eagles0513875 like ten peole in there
<riorio> no action
<riorio> *in #kubuntu-se
<riorio> dstar, what panels?
<riorio> dstar, try to right cklick it
<dstar> riorio: the main one at the bottom of my screen (would be the taskbar in windows, but I don't know what KDE calls it). Right clicking lets me select 'panel settings', but that's a very... non-intuitive thing, and it doesn't seem to have any options.
<riorio> dstar, it does here
<dstar> hmmm
<riorio> my Kubuntu is speaking swedish, but you should find an option for "hide"
<dstar> aha... are you on 8.10?
<tupac> kubuntu is so fake
<bazhang> !ot > tupac
<ubottu> tupac, please see my private message
<tupac> yes
<bazhang> tupac, this is kubuntu support please chat in #kubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<dstar> riorio: Where do you see the 'hide' option? In the first thing that comes up when you right-click, or do you have to click 'panel settings'?
<tupac> <bazhang>shat up
<riorio> dstar, first click panel settings, then there should be a hide option
<p_quarles> tupac: weren't you banned yesterday? please leave
<p_quarles> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<dstar> riorio: All I see on panel settings is three document looking icons (align left, center, or right), add wiget, lock widgets, and remove this panel
<riorio> dstar, it is possible that your version of kde is newer than mine
<dstar> riorio: Possibly, or older (just installed, and started with ubuntu before remembering just _why_ it is that I hate Gnome with the burning passion of a thousand suns)
<riorio> dstar, anyways, there should be a simple menu for changing that
<riorio> there is here for sure
<Schuenemann> I can't play DVDs. I installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu but still can't play.
<riorio> can't imagine Kubuntu to be much different on newer versions
<riorio> good night
<mrunagi_> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<mrunagi_> how do i view ip information on my network such as default gateways
<p_quarles> mrunagi_: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<mrunagi_> which one is default gateway
<p_quarles> mrunagi_: what are you attempting to do?
<mrunagi_> make sure my ips are right
<p_quarles> mrunagi_: according to what? is something not working, or are you trying to configure something?
<rogue780> when I try to install anything adept now I get the error: "Package download failed, Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." anyone know how to fix this?
<mrunagi_> just curious how brighthouse set up this network
<p_quarles> mrunagi_: if you're using DHCP, for instance, this stuff is all automatic; if you want static address, that's another story
<Mad_Rich> ifconfig will show current ip etc
<Mad_Rich> route will show default gateway
<FisherPrice> Hi, I've just tried to upgrade to Intrepid and now I don't have my NVidia card working. After I've tried Envy OR the "Hardware Drivers" I get this error... http://pastebin.com/m6d638c3f
<FisherPrice> any ideas people?
<FisherPrice> one more thing... in the middle of the upgrade my computer overheated and shutdown :S
<rogue780> that sounds like a cooling issue...I'd recommend a new fan and some good thermal compound
<kimetz>  /join #apertium
<FisherPrice> that doesn'
<FisherPrice> that doesn't fix my nvidia issue now though
<rogue780> no
<rogue780> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rogue780> when I try to install anything with adept I get the error: "Package download failed, Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." anyone know how to fix this?
<rogue780> could it be because I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<FisherPrice> have you tried "sudo dpkg-recongure -a"
<FisherPrice> have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<rogue780> no, what will that do?
<FisherPrice> might fix broken packages....
<red22> how do i enable compiz effects in kde pls?  i have it all working in gnome, just installed kde but don't have compiz starting up automatically here.  anyone please know?
<rogue780> red22, it's under system settings, desktop, effects
<rogue780> it's sort of compiz...not sure if it is actually compiz or not, but some of the same effects exist
<killermach> I ripped my seminar into ogg files with grip, now I need to convert them to mp3 to my portable player will play them..can someone point me to a tutorial on this .. thanks
<HappySmileMan> It's KWin's own effects, but has the cube, transparency, etc.
<rogue780> killermach, have you checked the forums?
<rogue780> killermach, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-142619.html
<red22> rogue780: i have no such app/icon in the systemsettings window.. perhaps the one just named Desktop?  Ok i see desktop effects options in that app... but i can't just use my straight up compiz  like it's configured in my gnome session?
<red22> rogue780: i want to have emerald drawn window borders and everything.  i tried enabling compiz with "compiz-switch" but kde gets very angry in my next restart and freezes on login... until i remove my ,kde folder and start fresh again...
<rogue780> red22, AFAIK, compiz doesn't translate to kubuntu, sadly...they prefer to use kwin effects
<red22> rogue780:wow.  that's kindof a heartbreaker, really.  ok i'll try to look into that then.  i gotta take care of something but i'll be back in 15 mins.  let me know if you find anything and i'll do the same. thanks for the help.
<Mad_Rich> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 Beta 1 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 | Support in #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I missed it what breaks hearts?
<jussi01> DaSkreech: [20:29:51] <red22> rogue780: i want to have emerald drawn window borders and everything.  i tried enabling compiz with "compiz-switch" but kde gets very angry in my next restart and freezes on login... until i remove my ,kde folder and start fresh again...
<DaSkreech> What's the allure of Emerald?
<DaSkreech> Other than firey green?
<red22> DaSkreech: someone said that kde doesn't behave well with compiz and that kwin should be used for effects instead... seems odd bc it works just fine until i try to restart again and it freezes up.
<DaSkreech> More like compiz doesn't behave well with KDE
<DaSkreech> But you are right if something compiz is saving inthe settings is causing a freeze when it restarts that should be looked into
<DaSkreech> red22: I don't suppose you would have objections to logging in via terminal first and backing up/removing compiz settings before logging in by GUI to ensure that it is indeed compiz that's going haywire and not something crazy like KDE trying to load two window managers at once?
<DaSkreech> Also what version of KDE are you using?
<red22> DaSkreech: using ubuntu 8.10 (then i added on kde desktop) fully updated.
<DaSkreech> red22: So 4.1.3 ?
<DaSkreech> Or 4.1.2 ?
<DaSkreech> or 4.2? :-)
<DaSkreech> there are lots of updates for 8.10 :)
<don_> when i insert any/doesnt matter which brand blank media into my pioneer 1.08 - running latest kde 4.2 bets - the media is not recognized - any ideas?
<red22> DaSkreech: 4.1.3
<red22> DaSkreech: I'm willing to try to set up some debugging or look through some logs or whatever to try to hunt down what the problem is, but i just really don't know much about kde (just over from gnome) or compiz internals.
<DarkriftX> my mouse cursor dissapeared and I cannot get it back. Ive tried restarting X, changing cursor themes and nothign works. I can use the mouse, just cannot see the cursor. Anyone got any ideas?
<red22> DaSkreech: no need to uninstall compiz (it seems) since the kde login works like a charm so long as i never startup compiz in kde.  i use it in gnome all the time with no problem either.
<DaSkreech> red22: Can you check in system settings for defaultapplications and see if you can switch out the default to compiz there?
<DaSkreech> I forget if that's a 4.2 feature or not
<red22> DarkriftX: someone had that problem and fixed it here, try and see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-nv/+bug/123389
<red22> DaSkreech: defaultapps?  i see a "file associations" app.. this one?
<red22> DaSkreech: nvm ok i found it.
<red22> DaSkreech: found it, but there seems to be nothing for desktop effects there.. only browsers, email, etc..
<DaSkreech> Ok that's a 4.2 feature then
<DarkriftX> gonna try that red22  (the xorg option), brb
<DarkriftX> ok, worked, thx red22
<DarkriftX> a bug like that teaches you 2 things, first some people are way too dependent upon mice, and second that if you try, you can get REALLY good at "guessing" where your cursor is without seeing it
<DaSkreech> Focus follows mind
<dstar> DaSkreech: *WANT*!
<dstar> Anyone know if it's possible to configure the delay before a tooltip pops up?
<DaSkreech>  1 nano second
<DaSkreech> Apply
<dstar> And is it possible to have the network widget show me what speed I'm connected at for my wireless adapter?
<red22> DarkriftX: np, glad to help.  another thing it teaches is that yahoo is your friend :P
<DarkriftX> i had no idea what to search, all my queries came back empty
<DarkriftX> and the mouse thing was hard to click on resuts in a webpage
<DaSkreech> red22: Right up until the buyout
<red22> lemme try to find what i seaarched for hold on
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: If you are using Konqueror press ctrl and it will highlight every link with a letter press the letter to go to the link
<DarkriftX> i use ff :S
<DarkriftX> konq doesnt work for me on any .php pages, tries to download them instead
<red22> DaSkreech: after the buyout it will become evil search?
<DaSkreech> red22: Mebbe if Microsoft has it's way. Also bye bye Zimbra
<red22> DarkriftX: "kde invisible mouse pointer" was the search.  i find it helpful to see what ppl search for after i can't find it myself.
<DarkriftX> heh
<DarkriftX> i was using "dissapeared"
<DarkriftX> i just remembered another thing, this is a new mouse (got it yesterday and never noticed if it ever worked or not)
<DarkriftX> the hwcursor off option worked, so im wondering if it just needed a full reboot to get it working. The mouse is the exact same as the old one but slightly different color (and newer model prob)
<red22> DaSkreech: i love yahoo myself, but it's alittle scary to hear employee accounts of the horrible mis-management that goes on there.  granted, i can't vouch for any of that being true or not.  or just disgruntled laid off ranting.
<DaSkreech> Likely both
<DaSkreech> some mismanagment blown out of proportion by disgruntalimentism
<red22> yeah. what we really need is more search options. i don't care what you PR motto is, if you monopolize online search, much evil will take place for sure.
<hyper_ch> as of now I just don't see any alternatives to google and TPB in the online search
<bahaa2008_> hi
<bahaa2008_> i just installed kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hyper_ch> huhu bahaa2008_
<DarkriftX> yeah, cuil was an epic fail
<hyper_ch> bahaa2008_: that's good :)
<hyper_ch> DarkriftX: the idea of cuil was nice
<bahaa2008_> and have problems with my display
<DarkriftX> not the implementation though
<hyper_ch> DarkriftX: but it didn't even find my fraternity's homepage
<hyper_ch> DarkriftX: then I stopped using it
<DarkriftX> it rapes sites and gets nowhere
<bahaa2008_> when i write on my keyboard
<DarkriftX> i have sites with PR on them that I could not even get listed on cuil
<bahaa2008_> the screen flashes
<DarkriftX> and their bot is death to forums
<DarkriftX> especially on shared hosting
<DarkriftX> 20-80 concurrent connections at once
<bahaa2008_> hyper_ch:
<hyper_ch> bahaa2008_: what video card?
<bahaa2008_> type ?
<DaSkreech> bahaa2008_: try pressing alt+shift+F12
<hyper_ch> DarkriftX: well, my server is unterused anway so I did not notice anything happening by cuil
<DarkriftX> ok, time to go to work, later all
<red22> DaSkreech: i'm gonna try turning off kwin from the system settings -> desktop app and then starting up compiz.  maybe it's a conflict of both trying to start up on login that freezes things.. i'll let you know.
<red22> DarkriftX: later
<DaSkreech> red22: That's the second thing i said :)
<bahaa2008_> hyper_ch: my VGA is      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<hyper_ch> bahaa2008_: no clue how well/bad they work
<bahaa2008_> i don't have this problem with ubuntu
<bahaa2008_> in the same machine
<red22> DaSkreech: i thought about it and i thought i typed it, but i left it out.  i did have the intention of giving you credit for it :P
<bahaa2008_> hyper_ch: plz help me cuz i need it today
<hyper_ch> bahaa2008_: I can't
<red22> DaSkreech: are you frequently on here? it will take a few restarts tonight to check if everything works or not.  i'll get back on then to share test results.   thanks for the help again.
<bahaa2008_> hyper_ch: why ?
<hyper_ch> bahaa2008_: why can't you help yourself? ... same reason applies to me
<bahaa2008_> hyper_ch: thanks for help
<dstar> hmm... after updating to kde4.2, 'ignore' doesn't work on kopete notifications....
<Armagguedes> speaking of graphics cards
<Armagguedes> are nvidia's proprietary drivers working again or not for KDE 4.1 / 8.10?
<hyper_ch> no clue
<hyper_ch> I don't use 4.1
<Mad_Rich> Armagguedes: I was asking that very question myself earlier
<Mad_Rich> word was that things are looking good in 4.2
<eMliveD> ey hola
<Mad_Rich> I assume that included the latest nvidia driver but ppl were not sure
<hyper_ch> 4.2 has not a different kernel... just a differen kde buil
<Armagguedes> is 9.04 coming out with 4.2?
<Mad_Rich> I think so
<Armagguedes> good
<hyper_ch> oh, you're talking about jaunty?
<Armagguedes> yes
<hyper_ch> I use 4.2 on 8.10
<Armagguedes> because when i tried using 8.10 it was  mind-boggingly slow
<Mad_Rich> do you have an nvidia card by any chance
<Armagguedes> i thought 4.2 was still in beta
<hyper_ch> how can anything be mind-bogglingly slow?
<hyper_ch> Armagguedes: it is
<hyper_ch> Mad_Rich: not anymore
<Mad_Rich> it is still in beta2
<hyper_ch> but works way better than 4.1
<Mad_Rich> there was a problem with nvidia drivers and 4.1 with gtk apps
<Armagguedes> can i use that --dist-upgrade thing in apt-get to update from 8.04 to 9.04?
<Armagguedes> so i don't have to reinstall all the packages
<Armagguedes> ?
<Mad_Rich> which has prevented me using it up to now
<Mad_Rich> 9,04 is still in alpha i think
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> 4.2.2 most likely
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Yes
<Armagguedes> yes. alpha 2
<hyper_ch> Mad_Rich: why not trying 4.2 in 8.10?
<Armagguedes> DaSkreech, then how do i later purge all of KDE3
<Mad_Rich> I will wait till it goes beta i think
<Armagguedes> i'll wait till its final
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a
<Armagguedes> 4c2a?
<Armagguedes> what's that?
<Armagguedes> it's not versioning
<Armagguedes> or not like i've seen before
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: In some sense. It's the kdelibs base number
<DaSkreech> KDE3 needs KDE libs4
<DaSkreech> KDE4 needs KDE libs5
<DaSkreech> KDE5 needs KDE libs6 etc
<Armagguedes> ok i see
<Armagguedes> is kde5 already in the works?
<DaSkreech> if you remove kdelibs4c2a then all of KDE is obliged to go with it
<hyper_ch> so, I need to fix now my little script
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: I'm sure someone is dreaming of it
<Armagguedes> ah
<Mad_Rich> hyper_ch: sorry didn't see your post
<Mad_Rich> I am still running hardy
<Armagguedes> KDE5, now with an even more incomprehensible desktop!
<hyper_ch> Mad_Rich: I don't think there are 4.2 repos for hardy
<Mad_Rich> hyper_ch: you are correct
<Mad_Rich> hyper_ch: that's why I'm waiting for 9.04
<Mad_Rich> 8.1 and kde 4.1 didn't work for me due to graphics issues
<Mad_Rich> nvidia driver  etc
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: We have long since evolved away from desks and their tops
<Armagguedes> evolved backwards as far as i'm concerned
<Mad_Rich> :)
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: It's not like you can't just use it like an old skool desktop :)
<Armagguedes> i know, but it makes it 10x more complicated
<DaSkreech> how so?
<hyper_ch> just, just corrected a small bug in my tool:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<Armagguedes> a folder to view your desktop on your desktop?
<Armagguedes> seriously
<hyper_ch> hmm, I think I should add jaunty repos to the generator ;)
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Ha ha that's cause you have gotten stuck in that concept
<Armagguedes> because it was a damn useful/simple one
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Imagine if your desktop was glass and you could see into all the drawers under the desk That's more like what the new model is like
<Armagguedes> no more links to special folders on your fs either
<DaSkreech> You can look at anything you like intead of having to change context
<DaSkreech> What links to special folders?
<jussi01_> Armagguedes: in 4.2 you can revert tothe old style if you prefer
<Armagguedes> _/share/ ~/Documents/ ~/photos/ etc
<DaSkreech> jussi01_: He knows he's just sayingit stupid to have the option to do that
<Armagguedes> really?
<Armagguedes> sw33t
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Why would you say those are gone?
<Armagguedes> because i had links lying in an orderly fashion in my desktop
<Armagguedes> now its either those folder views that take up way too much space
<Armagguedes> or nothing at all
<Mad_Rich> from what you guys are saying I think it is time to look at 4.2 on my laptop
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: you can replace the desktop container
<Armagguedes> i know
<DaSkreech> so you can put a folderview there and point that at whatever
<Armagguedes> i know, but my problem is that i currently have 12 folder links on my desktop
<Armagguedes> and i use any of them frequently
<Armagguedes> having 12 folderviews in KDE4 makes a mess of the "desktop"
<Mad_Rich> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 Beta 1 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 | Support in #kubuntu
<hyper_ch> actually that factoid needs to be changed to 4.2 beta 2
<p_quarles>  hyper_ch that's pre-release, hence the "beta" part :)
<hyper_ch> p_quarles: but it's beta 2 now and not beta 1
<p_quarles> oh, sorry, missed the part about the beta in the factoid
<hyper_ch> ^^
<Dragnslcr> Armagguedes- the old style was that everything in ~/Desktop was shown on the desktop. If you want to have the same stuff in KDE4, add a folder view to your desktop that points to ~/Desktop
<Armagguedes> i know already
<Armagguedes> that's not my point
<DaSkreech> In suse you can even choose between a non cashewed esktop and a cashewed one :)
<Mad_Rich> Thanks for the discussion everyone - going to play with 4.2
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Just put.desktop links in ~Desktop
<jussi01_> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<jussi01_> hyper_ch: ^^
<hyper_ch> jussi01_: thx :)
<DaSkreech> new packages in 2 weeks :-)
<Armagguedes> what does "cashew/cashewed" mean?
<hyper_ch> wow... complaining really helps :)
<Armagguedes> hyper_ch, it's all about the bitching
<jussi01_> hyper_ch: you can suggest changes yourself, just do    !factoid is new stuff here
<hyper_ch> how do you actually convert a cd into mp3 in kde 4.2?
<jussi01_> thatll forward to us in -ops :)
<hyper_ch> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyper_ch> looks like a supybot
<jussi01_> hyper_ch: have alook at the usage info
<jussi01_> yeah it is
<hyper_ch> I wrote once a little tool for the german kubuntu channel that will parse their wiki and update factoid db according to the wiki entries
<Aji> tes
<ubuntu> hi,, im trying to resize a xfs partition using gparted, but it says No Implementation: Support for opening xfs file systems is not implemented yet. .. can anyone teach me how to resize my xfs partition?
<Dragnslcr> Bleh, I hate it when Plasma crashes
<Dragnslcr> I keep losing the Quicklaunch
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: doesn't audiocd:/ work ?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: not really
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: at first it didn't display the mp3 option
<Armagguedes> is soundKonverter ported?
<Armagguedes> that's what i sue
<Armagguedes> use
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: In KDE 4 the default desktop has a toolbox button in the top corner we like to call it the cashew
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: I had to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: and then it just made computer jitter noise
<Armagguedes> i see, the little orange bean
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: are you using 4.2 ?
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: making it bigger or smaller?
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: installed lame ?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: yes
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: I have to retry later
<Dragnslcr> DaSkreech- yeah
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: smaller
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: good luck
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: setup plasma the way you want then type kquitapp plasma; plasma in terminal or krunner
<DaSkreech> Dragnslcr: Should save everything
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: why?
<Dragnslcr> DaSkreech- nice, thanks
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: because I have no clue
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What are you using to resize?
<CoJaBo-Eee> What all can I try to get a stubborn system to boot Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: How stubborn?
<CoJaBo-Eee> DaSkreech: It gets past the loading screen, then the monitor just starts to flash between off and black :/
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: What happens if you press Alt+Ctrl+F1 ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> It stops flashing, the keyboard lights (capslock, etc) stop responding, but continues to do nothing.
<CoJaBo-Eee> IIRC, acpi=off and noapic got it to boot on an older version, but checking them seems to have no effect.
<DaSkreech> Can ou boot the older kernel?
<CoJaBo-Eee> How?
<DaSkreech> You should be able to select old kernels before the loading screen
<DaSkreech>  where it says Press esc to see the menu with a 5 second countdown
<CoJaBo-Eee> I'm trying to boot to the live CD.
<DaSkreech> Oh poo
<DaSkreech> You haven't tried the alternate CD yet?
<DaSkreech> legodude_: Dude :)
<CoJaBo-Eee> No, hoping to avoid downloading something else and then burning it right now, would just like to test if it runs on this computer
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there an option to boot without loading the GUI to see if that at least works?
<DaSkreech> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DaSkreech> Wait that wasn't it
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DaSkreech> CoJaBo-Eee: try that last link
<CoJaBo-Eee> Theres only about 30mb of free space on the drive tho lol
<DaSkreech> Ha ha whats on it now/
<mrunagi__> im trying to upgrade and i get 'there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break pakages'......any ideas?
<DaSkreech> mrunagi__: maybe there was a problem downloading it or committing it?
<mrunagi__> obviously...........i guess i was more or less looking for ideas on fixing it
<DaSkreech> mrunagi__: Did it say what package this was on?
<mrunagi__> no
<Armagguedes> is it just me or have a lot of packages previously present in Hardy's repositories gone missing after Intrepid came out?
<DaSkreech> try sudo apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: not you
<Armagguedes> "not you" what kind of english is that? i don't get it
<DaSkreech> Is it me or is it ...
<DaSkreech>  It's not you
<rogue780> can anyone recommend a good ide for python 3?
<Tm_T> rogue780: bash and/or Kdevelop ?
<Tm_T> Kate alone is quite fine for writing code
<DaSkreech> kate
<rogue780> thanks
<Stormcr0w> Hello everyone. I've just upgraded Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and am wondering how easy it is (a) to install Kubuntu's KDE 4.1, (b) to switch between Kubuntu and Ubuntu (or KDE and Gnome)
<Tm_T> Stormcr0w: easy
<Tm_T> Stormcr0w: you switch between KDE and GNOME in login screen, select session type
<Stormcr0w> Tm_T: thanks for the info, but what do I do to get to that point?
<Stormcr0w> Tm_T: I assume I need to apt-get some packages from within Ubuntu first
<Stormcr0w> Tm_T: ... before the sessions become available
<Stormcr0w> Tm_T: also, will my settings still be there for me when I switch desktops? i.e. wireless connection settings, etc?
<Tm_T> Stormcr0w: kubuntu-desktop ?
<Tm_T> Stormcr0w: I have no idea about wireless
<Stormcr0w> Tm_T: kubuntu-desktop is the name of the package?
<p_quarles> Stormcr0w: that's the name of the full desktop metapackage; there are other metapackages as well: kde-core, kde, maybe some others
<Stormcr0w> p_quarles: thanks, what is the difference between these metapackages?
<p_quarles> Stormcr0w: just the number of packages they contain; kubuntu-desktop is somehwere in between kde-core and kde -- it's a nice working middle ground
<p_quarles> kde-core installs only the basics, whereas kde installs everything you can imagine, multiplied by 4
<Stormcr0w> p_quarles: by 4?
<p_quarles> Stormcr0w: I exaggerate, maybe
<Stormcr0w> p_quarles: ah, ok. So with kubuntu-desktop you get all you would get if you had installed Kubuntu straight from the Kubuntu livecd?
<p_quarles> Stormcr0w: yep
<Stormcr0w> p_quarles: brilliant! thanks!
<Stormcr0w> p_quarles: I'll give it a try right away
<dstar> I'm seeing something _weird_ all of the sudden... when I click on eg File in a menu, there's garbage in the dropdown box for a fraction of a second before the correct contents are drawn...
<dstar> huh. Except it's not happening in Konversation, which also happens not to have picked up the theme I'm using.
<dstar> anyone seen anything like that?
<DaSkreech> Stormcr0w: try KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> dstar: Yeah it should be fixed shortly there is a post on KDE Blogs aboutit
<dstar> DaSkreech: KDE blogs?
<DaSkreech> http://planetkde.org
<dstar> DaSkreech: that would explain it... my google turned up kdedevelopers.org
<dstar> DaSkreech: You know if you can change the tooltip delay? Googling isn't helpful....
<simon__> Bonne année à tous
<DaSkreech> dstar: I don't know but I suspect it will be there soon if not there now. #kde might be able to say
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<michael> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dstar> DaSkreech: Thanks for the pointer, btw. Weird that it just started happening to me....
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Arauto> hi, how to install a trident cyberblade drive on kubuntu ??
<GeminiDragon][> hello
<BluesKaj> hi TwinDragons
<dstar> I've got a bulit-in wireless adapter (wlan0) and a usb adapter (ra0). When I boot, networkmanager automatically connects both to my wireless network. How do I tell it not to?
<Guest27133> can anyone help me............i upgraded now x wont start....libxdmcp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: Do you have a libxdmcp.so.6 ?
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: Upgraded to what?
<DaSkreech> Are you on the machine now?
<Guest27133> i dunno what libxdmcp.so.6 is, upgraded to icy irony or whatever the version is now lol
<cuznt> maybe guest fell asleep
<Guest27133> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: Are you logged in on the computer now?
<Guestzzzz> intrepid
<Guest27133> yes
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: type locate libxdmcp.so.6
<Guest27133> comes back with just a prompt
<Guest27133> and ideas DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !find libxdmcp.so.6
<ubottu> Package/file libxdmcp.so.6 does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: try sudo apt-get  update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest27133> im getting a bunch of 'is not a symbolic link' after dist-upgrade
<Guest27133> id search it myself but links2 isnt working because of the same reason
<Guest27133> its apparently its genkdmconf thats the problem
<Guest27133> !info genkdmconf
<ubottu> Package genkdmconf does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> What is genkdmconf ?
<Guest27133> i dont know
<DaSkreech> !info genkdmconf hardy
<ubottu> Package genkdmconf does not exist in hardy
<Guest27133> thats what comes up when i try to start kdm
<DaSkreech> What is the error message
<Guest27133> genkdmconf: error while loading shared libraries: libxdmcp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<DaSkreech> Did you have third party repos ?
<Guest27133> probably
<DaSkreech> well something that's not from Ubuntu has messed up your install
<Guest27133> how do i fix it
<DaSkreech> The easy way would be to reinstall if you have a seperate /home parititon
<Guest27133> =(
<Guest27133> can u look up on google for me what that file is?
<Guest27133> libxdmcp.so
<HappySmileMan> /usr/bin/genkdmconf DOES exist so not necessarily 3rd party repo causing problems
<Guest27133> genkdmconf is the program thats failing for kdm start but i get the same error for links32
<Guest27133> links2
<HappySmileMan> Guest27133: Do you have libxdmcp6 installed?
<HappySmileMan> try apt-get install libxdmcp6
<Guest27133> HappySmileMan: when i try that it says it doesnt know what that is
<HappySmileMan> Hmm, not sure the problem
<Guest27133> can u search google for me?
<DaSkreech> !info  libxdmcp6
<ubottu> libxdmcp6 (source: libxdmcp): X11 Display Manager Control Protocol library. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.0.2-3 (intrepid), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: Are you sure?
<Guest27133> apt-get install libdmcp6 says newest version
<jmoab> ola gostaria de instalar uma barra do tipo dock no kubuntu, é ppossivel???
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: libxdmcp6
<Guest27133> thats what i meant
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jmoab> vlw
<JediatNight> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<JediatNight> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JediatNight> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JediatNight> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<JediatNight> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<cuznt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JediatNight> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<cuznt> oui?
<JediatNight> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Guest27133> so no ideas?
<dstar_> ...okay, wth? All of the sudden, resizing a window is _painfully_ slow -- as in, 4 seconds to resize a konsole window two characters wider.
<HappySmileMan> Guest27133: Sorry no, if it happened after a dist-upgrade it's probably a fairly big problem
<HappySmileMan> If you have a USB drive or anything I'd recommend backing up your /home and reinstalling
<Guest27133> sigh i think linux as much as a pain as windows
<HappySmileMan> It can be, I never do a dist-upgrade for this reason
<cuznt> you can undo an upgrade]
<Guest27133> so what do u do
<cuznt> wait a sec ok
<levidos> i have a very annoying problem... when using bittorrent for an hour my wireless network disconects and i cant reconnect until i reboot my computer. init.d/networking restart is not working, nor ifconfig wlan0 up then down...
<cuznt> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Guest27133> so u dont upgrade?
<cuznt> i thought you had a prob after upgrading
<cuznt> [18:48] <HappySmileMan> Guest27133: Sorry no, if it happened after a dist-upgrade it's probably a fairly big problem
<Guest27133> i did
<cuznt> ok SO to see if the upgrade is the prob
<cuznt> do
<HappySmileMan> Guest27133: I download the CD and then backup my files and install from scratch every 6 months
<cuznt> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<cuznt> follow the intructions
<cuznt> really
<HappySmileMan> Of course that's a lot easier when you already store all your important files on a separate hard drive
<cuznt> jebus and baby jebus
<DaSkreech> Guest27133: Ok ready to start fixing?
<cuznt> i think i kick him in his groin by accident
<cuznt> it was an accident really....
<HappySmileMan> cuznt: What?
<Guest27133> i just did dselectt
<Guest27133> brb
<cuznt> not worth repeating esscuzeme
<ceem> is there a german ubuntu supporter channel i can join?
<ceem> ir can i get here help for problems?
<cuznt> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<HappySmileMan> ceem: ubuntu-de
<ceem> thx
<mrunagi> well that didnt work...........dselect that is, still in shell
<dstar_> ...okay, wth? All of the sudden, resizing a window is _painfully_ slow -- as in, 4 seconds to resize a konsole window two characters wider.
<dstar_> Anyone ever seen this?
#kubuntu 2008-12-27
<mrunagi> this is annoying
<mrunagi> how can i download this shared library
<dstar_> Found it. 'Display content while moving' windows, same-same resiez.
<apostle> hi all
<apostle> anybody know of any good linux based games?
<RurouniJones> http://www.happypenguin.org/
<apostle> thanks, i shall have a look
<colee> hello!  I have a problem:  The version of KWin in Jaunty won't start . It gives this error kwin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so: undefined symbol: _ZTI26KDecorationFactoryUnstable
<DaSkreech> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<colee> Anyone?
<DaSkreech> mrunagi: can you start X manually?
<wimpies> hi all, i have this url http://www.q-music.be/asx/q_high.asx which I would like to add to my radio playlist but it does not seem to be able to connect to the stream.  When I use FF, them an mplayer plugin IS able to play
<colee> It's not a game.  It's the KDE Window Manager!
<DaSkreech> colee: Jaunty questions don't belong here
<colee> then where do I ask?
<colee> Who do I ask?
<guiterb> all
<guiterb> good morning
<DaSkreech> colee: #ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> hi guiterb
<DaSkreech> mrunagi: Are you there?
<guiterb> hi,daskreech
<DaSkreech> Hello
<guiterb> have you ever install the driver 'ipwraw'?
<guiterb> the driver is used for the wireless card in monitor mode
<guiterb> but when i compile it ,something go wrong
<nathan_> how can i get and install wine through terminal?
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install wine
<nathan_> ty
<JontheEchidna> yw
<HappySmileMan> nathan_: There's more up to date versions available, with installation instructions at winehq.org
<HappySmileMan> In case you want them, there's probably no need though
<DaSkreech> What goes wrong?
<DaSkreech> Possibly
<nathan_> how do you download and install guild wars into wine from terminal?
<kevin_> i need some assistance with installing my wireless card
<OxDeadC0de> how far are the ubuntu guys taking the double letter alphabetical release scheme? Did they start it at AA?
<kevin_> anyhelp would be greatly appreciated
<kevin_> anyone?
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ What wifi card? are there linux drivers for it, or do you need to use ndiswrapper?
<kevin_> dead: i have no idea
<nathan_> anyone got link to wine chat?
<kevin_> dead: i just installed linux today
<OxDeadC0de> #winehq or #wine nathan_?
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ in a console: lspci | grep Network
<OxDeadC0de> or try lspci | grep WLAN
<kevin_> result: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<guiterb> <DaSkreech>WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ try "sudo modprobe acx" in your console
<guiterb> but my shell is bash
<DaSkreech> guiterb: not your scrpting shell
<DaSkreech> guiterb: That's dash
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ then "iwconfig" to make sure the interface now exists
<DaSkreech> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<kevin_> dead: ok it shows up
<kevin_> result:
<kevin_> IEEE 802.11b+  Nickname:"acx v0.3.36"
<kevin_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<kevin_>           Bit Rate:22 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm   Sensitivity=176/255
<kevin_>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off
<kevin_>           Power Management:off
<kevin_>           Link Quality=18/100  Signal level=21/100  Noise level=13/100
<kevin_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<kevin_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<OxDeadC0de> don't
<OxDeadC0de> that's what pastebins are for ;)
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ but it seems to be working, try setting it to your access point with network manager
<guiterb> what to do?
<DaSkreech> guiterb: What are you compiling?
<guiterb> <DaSkreech> ipwraw,a driver for inter3945 wireless card
<guiterb> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build M=/opt/ipwraw-ng modules
<DaSkreech> Is it not provided by ubuntu ?
<guiterb> yes
<DaSkreech> Yes it is provided or yes it is not provided ?
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ now to make it work every boot without typing "sudo modprobe acx" do: sudo /etc/modules, add "acx" to it's own line near the end, control+x to exit (it will ask you to save)
<guiterb> not provided
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ now to make it work every boot without typing "sudo modprobe acx" do: sudo /etc/modules, add "acx" to it's own line near the end, control+x to exit (it will ask you to save)
<kevin_> dead: ok it is not finding any access points.
<guiterb> but some body install it on the ubuntu
<cuznt> my desktop is not remembering its widgets
<cuznt> :_(
<kevin_> dead: and my computer seems to freeze whenever it is plugged in
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ what does "iwlist wlan0 scan" report (replace wlan0 with the device id reported by iwconfig)
<cuznt> how does it run theN?
<DaSkreech> guiterb: inter3945 == intel 39445 ?
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ don't paste it all here
<ubuntu> well..........i managed to destroy my kubuntu installation.......i learned its not good to upgrade
<kevin_> result: no scan results
<OxDeadC0de> ubuntu what happened?
<nathan_> anyone know how to uninstall wine in terminall?
<ubuntu> well when i upgraded x wouldnt start because shared libraries werent found, libxdmcp.so.6 and when i tried to install it it said already newest version, so i uninstalled it and it uninstalled a bunch of things including my ability to get online,,,,,,,,,
<OxDeadC0de> kevin_ search launchpad for acx cards on ubuntu, if it comes up with nothing useful try google and acx cards with linux :|
<OxDeadC0de> ubuntu upgraded from what to what?
<ubuntu> hardy to intrepid
<OxDeadC0de> hmm what happened? I'm guessing you had third party repo's installed? those are the only things that really broke upgrades for me
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: can you chroot to it ?
<ubuntu> i guess i did
<ubuntu> i dont know now i guess im just going to reformat
<guiterb> inter3945
<cuznt> you had to  locate libxdmcp.so.6
<ubuntu> it wasnt there
<nathan_> anyone know how to uninstall wine from terminal?
<ubuntu> couldnt be found
<guiterb> <DaSkreech>
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: you are on the live CD now right ?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> my lord now i cant back up my home folder
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, it could be you hardware, intrepid depends more on HAL than ever before so you may need to check out all the drivers required, not just the generic stuff
<OxDeadC0de> ubuntu when doing a dist upgrade, I always (now)fully upgrade the regular stuff first, then clean out apt-cache, then when I do the dist upgrade I have all the packages on my hd, and if it fails for any reason I can force install everything, then run autoremove to fix things,
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Yes you can
<cuznt> nice.. thats a great idea Ox
<DaSkreech> cuznt: It's the recommended way :)
<DaSkreech> It's not fool rppof by any means
<ubuntu> im getting input output errors
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: On the hard drive?
<ubuntu> yes
<DaSkreech> What device is it is saying that for?
<DaSkreech> Grrr
<ubuntu> my external drive
<ubuntu> this doesnt make sense because i can write to it with no problem
<cuznt> ubuntu was missing libxdmcp.so.6 as i recall
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Oh external what about the internal?
<DaSkreech> I don't have that file
<DaSkreech> Any here has libxdmcp.so.6 ?
<nathan_> could someone help me uninstall wine?
<ubuntu> i dont know
<ubuntu> at this point im done trying to fix my install and reformatting
<DaSkreech> nathan_: sudo apt-get remove wine
<nathan_> Daty
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Wait I can probably get it up
<nathan_> DaSkreech: ty
<DaSkreech> natyw
<nate_> hello room, i am using hardy and just installed xmms manually but cant figure out how to add wma support anybody get this to work?
<ubuntu> whats the partitioning software on the live cd
<OxDeadC0de> i   libxdmcp6                                                                - X11 Display Manager Control Protocol library
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: I was asking you before if you could run X
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: Yeah I have that I don't have a shared lib for it
<ubuntu> i dont understand ur question
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: do you just have a / partition or do you have another /home partition ?
<guiterb> how to start ftp servers?
<ubuntu> i have 2 partitions windows and linux
<DaSkreech> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<DaSkreech> ubottu: Ok can you mount the linux partition ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dragnslcr> Fail!
<DaSkreech> Shut up you
<nathan_> how do i change my web browser i hate konquerer
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: : Ok can you mount the linux partition ?
<OxDeadC0de> -/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so
<DaSkreech> nathan_: go to system settings and default applications change it to what you want
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: can you mount the linux partition ?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> wait
<ubuntu> sorry i mounted my windows
<nate_> nathan_: i use mozilla firefox, works like a charm.  i too had problems with konquer loading some content
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok in the terminal type sudo chroot /path/where/it/mountes
<DaSkreech> mounted :)
<ubuntu> ok now what
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok you should be on your install so typing ls /home should see all your home directories
<ubuntu> i do
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok try sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<nathan_> DaSkreech: what do i do when i get to default settings to change the browser?
<ubuntu> W: Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/screenlets/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Fou
<OxDeadC0de> hah 3rd party repos!
<nathan_> DaSkreech: im sorry default applications
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: No net is more worrying
<DaSkreech> nathan_: There should be an option there for browser and mail just change it to what you like
<ubuntu> so now?
<OxDeadC0de> I would suggest he comment out the other repo's in his sources file?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: justt confirming those are the only two that don't work ?
<beachsurfin> in kde4, what program do i use to search for new software to download? adept package manager or adept package installer?
<OxDeadC0de> could be very wrong though
<beachsurfin> because both are showing me nothing
<OxDeadC0de> beachsurfin they're both adept
<OxDeadC0de> beachsurfin fetch package lists
<DaSkreech> beachsurfin: type sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah that too :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: are those the only two errors? as in the rest go through normally?
<NetSkier>  
<beachsurfin> DaSkreech: what is that?
<ubuntu> ill pastebin it all
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> beachsurfin: it's the packages database a bug in adept doesn't update it if you add a new repo and you see nothing in adept
<NetSkier> What do you suggest for troubleshooting Firefox when it crashes a 2-3 seconds after starting?  Kubuntu 8.1.
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93500/
<OxDeadC0de> netskier open it in a console and type firefox
<ubuntu> did u read DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NetSkier> OxDeadC0de, thnks; reading output now.
<ubuntu>     E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Go! try it :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Getting output?
<nathan_> anyone know how to install guild wars into wine?
<ubuntu> seems to have installed alot
<OxDeadC0de> nathan_ check winehq
<OxDeadC0de> the website
<ubuntu> now what? reboot and try?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Expected :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Can you?
<ubuntu> yea brb
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Well yeah of course you can you have irssi ?
<DaSkreech> Hope he does
<DaSkreech> assuming he
<nathan_> how do i download and install guild wars into wine from the terminal?
<nathan_> how do i download and install guild wras into wine from the terminal?
<OxDeadC0de> nathan_ http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Guild_Wars_on_Wine asking more than once doesn't help
<NetSkier> OxDeadC0de, starting Firefox in a console produces 13 lines of output, most of which I don't understand, but suggesting that there is a bug in the program causing it to receive an X-windows error.  What should I do next?
<OxDeadC0de> netskier: personally i'd do mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old and restart it with a default profile
<ubuntu> heh forget it
<ubuntu> im reformatting
<NetSkier> OxDeadC0de, worth a try.  Proceeding.
<OxDeadC0de> then you can go into the .mozilla-old and move the bookmarks
<NetSkier> cd
<OxDeadC0de> ubuntu: if you reformat please follow some advice
<OxDeadC0de> ubuntu: make a seperate partition for /home
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What happened?
<beachsurfin> still not seeing what i'm searching for
<OxDeadC0de> ubuntu: then if it ever happens again you don't loose any personal data
<beachsurfin> nothing is showing up
<beachsurfin> "tor"
<OxDeadC0de> lose*
<DaSkreech> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<beachsurfin> i know it's in the repos
<beachsurfin> the problem isn't how to use tor, it's that it like others aren't showing up in the adept programs
<beachsurfin> even after doing the command mentioned earlier
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: no Net ?
<OxDeadC0de> beachsurfin if you open a console and do: "aptitude search kde" does it show anything?
<beachsurfin> would the "state" and "requested" checkmarks have soemthing to do with this? all the icons on their rows are colored
<beachsurfin> OxDeadC0de: yes
<beachsurfin> i've been using the command line because of this problem, but i'm wanting to fix it now
<ubuntu> i cant mount my external
<ubuntu> what the heck is all this
<OxDeadC0de> beachsurfin just a thought, you can try "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"  and see if there was a fix for adept
<beachsurfin> nothing to be upgraded
<OxDeadC0de> haha in kde 4.2b2 adept installer doesn't launch for me even ;P
<beachsurfin> is what i'm told
<OxDeadC0de> tho I can launch it via cli
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What happened when you rebooted?
<ubuntu> i couldnt get online
<ubuntu> and x wouldnt start
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: same error with X ?
<OxDeadC0de> hmm beachsurfin did you install that thing daskreech suggested?
<ubuntu> i didnt try
<ubuntu> im already extremely frustrated
<beachsurfin> OxDeadC0de: yeah
<ubuntu> nothing is working
<beachsurfin> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> beachsurfin: Don't bother Adept is dead
<beachsurfin> DaSkreech: what's its replacement?
<DaSkreech> kpackagekit
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Will you lose anything?
<ubuntu> im trying to mount my external to back up my home folder but nothing seems to work for me
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What's the error?
<ubuntu> Operation not supported
<ubuntu> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<DaSkreech> ugh
<DaSkreech> two choices let windows mount it or force the mount
<OxDeadC0de> kpackage is kind of cool but the gui needs a workover
<nathan_> how do you get taskbar to autohide?
<[NetSkier> OxDeadC0de, Starting FF with a new profile did not help;  Here is the main error:  jw@Baker:~$ firefox
<[NetSkier> FirebugService fbs.DBG_FBS_CREATION: false fbs.DBG_FBS_BP:false fbs.DBG_FBS_ERRORS:false fbs.DBG_FBS_STEP:false fbs.DBG_FBS_FUNCTION:false
<[NetSkier> debugger.onModuleDeactivate Attempt to deactive context that is not active chrome://ubufox/content/startpage.html
<DaSkreech> !paste | [NetSkier
<ubottu> [NetSkier: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> nathan_: KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Right ?
<SJr|Nbook> Can someone explain this screen garbage I keep getting in KDE4 on Kubuntu 8.10: http://sjrx.net/crap.png
<[NetSkier> What is the definition of "large texts" for the bot?
<SJr|Nbook> It seems to happen everywhere, randomly.
<SJr|Nbook> It happens with this card an Intel 945, and my Nvidia 7400 Go.
<SJr|Nbook> I have turned off Desktop Effects, but it is still prevalant.
<HappySmileMan> [NetSkier: Anything with more than a couple of lines, so that you don't fill up the IRC channel with your text
<DaSkreech> [NetSkier: more than two lines
<OxDeadC0de> !https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/225257
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> ok got it mounted............now i bet it wont let me copy my home to it
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: Combo of drivers and KDE bug I haven't seen it at all since installing KDE 4.2
<OxDeadC0de> netskier: See link
<SJr|Nbook> DaSkreech did you use to see it?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<SJr|Nbook> like where ever a menu was rendering, etc...
<OxDeadC0de> SJr|Nbook they mostly fixed it in 4.1.3 but not completly, in 4.2 it's all but gone
<SJr|Nbook> Oh sweet jesus
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: May want to backup the packages you had installed as well so you can reference it later
<ubuntu> there we go i think its copying
<OxDeadC0de> sjr|nbook they've got it down to sometimes a little white border around a systray icon that's written for gtk (gnome)
<SJr|Nbook> oh okay
<SJr|Nbook> hmmmm
<OxDeadC0de> I can't wait for 4.2B3
<OxDeadC0de> B2 rocks so far
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmm how stable is 4.2 thus far
<SJr|Nbook> It's really annoying me
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Did you install a lot of stuff?
<OxDeadC0de> Sjr|Nbook it has quirks, but once they're "sorted out" it's better than 4.1.3, couldn't get 4.1.3 to not crash overnight while sleeping, this session has been running 2 days without a crash (but I know ways to force it to crash..)
<HappySmileMan> SJr|Nbook: Only time 4.2 has crashed for me is when enabling comic plasmoid, though I don't use much plasmoids
<SJr|Nbook> OxDeadC0de is one of them to "Press the K Button" or "Open an application" or "Look at the screen"
<OxDeadC0de> Sjr|Nbook - when first setting a comic on the comic plasmoid it will crash, but if you keep retrying eventually it will stop crashing :P So you Can use comics
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: For me really really stable. anecdotaly plasma and kmail have a few crashes but the most part it's very good
<OxDeadC0de> lol no
<SJr|Nbook> Don't care about plasmoids.
<DaSkreech> HappySmileMan: Speaking of which it's time for me to go crash plasma
<OxDeadC0de> It's the comic plasmoid, and if you drop a folderview plasmoid onto the taskbar.. it crashes for me, others said it didn't for them
<SJr|Nbook> I don't have any, not even the desktop plasmoid, thank you KDE for ruining it
<HappySmileMan> SJr|Nbook: Yeah look at the screen and it crashes, I use my peripheral vision and it's fine though :P
<OxDeadC0de> HAHA
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: use the quick access plasmoid it's waaaaay nicer
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmmm
<OxDeadC0de> DaSkreech I do already, was just testing it to see what happened
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: It's better in KDE 4.2 you can have your old KDE 3 desktop back
<SJr|Nbook> ugh... oh well 4.2 it is. Hmmmm is that something I get at launchpad or whatever.
<SJr|Nbook> Oh my god really
<OxDeadC0de> DaSkreech was hoping it'd be smart enough to do something other than crash and make a tiny ass folder view, like turn it into an icon
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: Ah yes me too but I hate folderview now that I have quick access
<SJr|Nbook> KDE 3.5 was so good.
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: It's in the topic
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: KDE 4.5 will likely be better :)
<SJr|Nbook> I dunno KDE seems to be going on the weirdest tangent.
<OxDeadC0de> 4.3 will be better even.. :P
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: What's strange about it?
<OxDeadC0de> From a programming perspective, I like this tangent
<OxDeadC0de> makes things a bit easier to play with
<SJr|Nbook> There trying new things, which is by definition bad.
<OxDeadC0de> and by a bit I mean a lot
<SJr|Nbook> It's like voting for the Democratic party, or granting universal sufferage
<kevin_> hello again dead
<SJr|Nbook> I liked it better when I got three hog heads to the gallon, and the kaiser was still in power.
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: trying new things are bad? or they are trying new things that are bad?
<SJr|Nbook> I dunno :P I'm exagurating of course. I'll just say that it's different, and I thought KDE was near perfect (from a user perspective, clearly not a programming one).
<DaSkreech> in either case you are wrong :)
<kevin_> my wireless card is still not detecting my wireless access point any suggestions that might help?
<SJr|Nbook> KDE 3.5
<OxDeadC0de> woot, I'm happy, before the vote on my frequency scaler plasmoid was going way down, but recently it went back up 3 points, yay :P
<SJr|Nbook> I'm sure History will invalidate my opinion
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: This is offtopic in any case if you want chat about it #kubuntu-offtopic is where we shall go
<DaSkreech> OxDeadC0de: it's not stock :-P
<SJr|Nbook> Ah
<SJr|Nbook> Ah sorry I didn't realize.
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmmm Why do next to know plasmoids show up in my list either
<kevin_> please, any help at all?
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: Kubuntu split plasmoids out into a seperate package and decided not to install it for some reason
<DaSkreech> kevin_: what does sudo iwlist scan say ?
<SJr|Nbook> hmmmm
<SJr|Nbook> yeah but why like do I have a CPU Frequency plasmoid that once I remove, I can't get back :P
<kevin_> no scan results
<DaSkreech> kevin_: laptop?
<kevin_> yes
<DaSkreech> kevin_: Do you have the kill switch on or off ?
<korn> Hello, I'd like to ask what is the easiest way to obtain the Mozilla Firefox browser with a new Ubuntu installation
<korn> ?
<kevin_> how do i check?
<korn> thanks, in advance
<kevin_> korn : sudo apt-get install firefox
<DaSkreech> korn: you mean kubuntu installation :) It's installed already on Ubuntu
<korn> yes, sorry, kubuntu
<DaSkreech> kevin_: Most laptops have a switch somewhere that will turn off the wireless card
<kevin_> oh hold up let me check
<kevin_> it is off
<kevin_> i pressed it many times
<kevin_> never pulled up my network
<SJr|Nbook> Anyone know a tool that can copy files and report the file transfer rate in like a text file
<korn> kevin_: thanks. Does Firefox then come with the standard ubuntu installation, or is it first downloaded with the apt-get command?
<kevin_> korn: no prob. and i believe it is the standard Ubuntu installation
<nathan_> were would i find the wine config in kubuntu?
<kevin_> nathan_: have you installed wine?
<nathan_> kevin_: yes sir
<kevin_> nathan_: it should be in your kmenu
<DaSkreech> in ~/.wine
<korn> kevin_: okay, thank you.
<nathan_> kevin_:  cant find it anywere is there a way to run it from the terminal?
<kevin_> nathan_: im not sure. i don't use wine much
<maximiliano> HI ALL OF U!
<kevin_> hello max
<maximiliano> I am from Argentina,
<maximiliano> hi kevin
<maximiliano> It is my first day in kubuntu
<kevin_> mine to
<kevin_> just came from ubuntu
<maximiliano> ok COLEGA :D
<kevin_> im liking it so far
<kevin_> jaja
<kevin_> haha*
<maximiliano> haha
<maximiliano> me too
<nathan_> does anyone know how to run wine config from the terminal?
<maximiliano> but, I come from windows...
<kevin_> skreech: anything else that may help?
<kevin_> nathan_: try google. i have found it to be my friend since installing linux.
<maximiliano> how can i install Ares or Emule?????
<beachsurfin> "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional" man [anything] shows a list of where the command is listed in other man pages, my terminal doesn't like me and i'm not liking its silly behavior
<kevin_> max: try to open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ares
<SJr|Nbook> What is the plasmoid packages, i.e. so I can get a list of them to install?
<DaSkreech> kevin_: You should try KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> nathan_: winecfg
<DaSkreech> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1758 kB, installed size 4376 kB
<DaSkreech> !info emule
<ubottu> Package emule does not exist in intrepid
<maximiliano> thanks kevin!!!!!       thanks so much!!!
<maximiliano> happy new year!!!!
<maximiliano> bye!!!!!!!
<maximiliano> :D
<DaSkreech> bye
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: plasmoid-quickaccess kdeplasmoids
<DaSkreech> kdeplasma-addons
<SJr|Nbook> hmmmm thanks DaSkreech, hmmmm I think this is everything except that KDM still sucks
<SJr|Nbook> but oh well
<DaSkreech> What is the suck about it? :)
<SJr|Nbook> It seems that on the outer 124/2 pixels there is just that same graphic corruption.
<SJr|Nbook> 62 pixels
<DaSkreech> Really? Hmm
<DaSkreech> I'll look next time I have to login which isn't that often
<DaSkreech> Though I might logout soon :)
<SJr|Nbook> I'm on a netbook though
<SJr|Nbook> I think KDM wants it to be 800x600, and just puts crap in the outter 124 pixes
<SJr|Nbook> 224*
<SJr|Nbook> DaSkreech hmmmmm I guess that is only for KDE 4.1, since according to apt, I have a conflict between kdeplasma-addons (which kdeplasmoids depends on) and kdeplasmoids.
<p_quarles> does anyone know exactly which file contains the Qt theme and color scheme settings for KDE3 applications in 8.10?
<juanda> holas
<juanda> quien quiere ablar
<p_quarles> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Derath> I have a couple questions regarding folderview, if anyone is awake that can help
<kevin_> ok new problem for me
<kevin_> i get a kernel panic at times when my wireless card is in
<kevin_> it only occures when the card is in
<kevin_> any tips to help with this problem would be greatly appreciated
<kevin_> anyone?
<madhu> hi all
<cuznt> whats a kernal panic?
<madhu> can anybody say how to install webcam driver?
<madhu> im using acer 4z10z
<cuznt> if it is creative web cam?
<cuznt> :p
<cuznt> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kevin_> cuznt: when the computer freezes up and the caps lock and scroll lock lights on the keyboard blink
<cuznt> oh man
<DaSkreech> SJr|Nbook: kdeplasma-addons is the valid package
<cuznt> thats got to suck,,
<kevin_> cuznts: the only way im back on is through hard reset
<kevin_> it does
<kevin_> so any help?
<DaSkreech> Derath: Questions?
<SJr|Nbook> Yeah I just get a dependancy problem
<cuznt> no idea
<DaSkreech> kevin_: What card
<Derath> Using kde 4.1, how can I show the full name of files in Folder View, and how can I create a launcher to an app with parameters?
<kevin_> my wireless card
<kevin_> and it wont even detect my network on this machine
<dinesh> i have kubuntu installed and now trying to install tomcat. tomcat installs fine but when i start tomcat
<dinesh> from terminal window
<kevin_> it works on other machines
<dinesh> i get permissions issued writing to log files
<kevin_> just not this one
<DaSkreech> Derath: a .desktop file will launch any file
<p_quarles> kevin_: what's the wireless card?
<DaSkreech> dinesh: you probably need to start it as particualr user
<dinesh> i do see tomcat55 user auto created wit nogroup
<kevin_> p_quarles: acx 100
<dinesh> but i cant change the owner or login to root
<dinesh> it doesnt allow me to loign to root
<kevin_> p_quarles: the main thing im worried about right now is the kernel panics. cuz without that fixed i cant do anything with it
<dinesh> the only user it allows me to login in dinesh
<dinesh> which is something i selected during install
<cuznt> <dinesh> but i cant change the owner or login to root
<cuznt> no log in as root
<cuznt> you can do things as root inside
<p_quarles> kevin_: okay, not familiar with that one, but a google search shows there are established OSS drivers
<p_quarles> kevin_: what kind of interface?
<DaSkreech> dinesh: sudo su
<dinesh> ahh
<dinesh> i will try sudo su
<kevin_> p_quarles: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<p_quarles> sudo -i is a better idea
<dinesh> thank you
<p_quarles> kevin_: okay, but I'm trying to figure out how it connects to the computer
<p_quarles> kevin_: you say "when I connect it"
<ubuntu> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<p_quarles> kevin_: USB? PCI?
<kevin_> p_quarles: it only happens when the card is inserted in the PCI slot
<dinesh> yes i  am loged in as root..Thanks every one for the support..
<dinesh> i am loving ubuntu,,
<dinesh> :)
<p_quarles> kevin_: are you able to test other PCI cards in that slot? that card in other PCI slots?
<kevin_> p_quarles: this one works with others
<p_quarles> kevin_: the card or the slot?
<kevin_> p_quarles: card
<kevin_> p_quarles: the other card i have doesn't work either
<ubuntu> dinesh: give it time............ull hate itr
<p_quarles> okay, so it still may be a faulty PCI slot, which is kind of beyond the support a software channel can offer; unfortunately, the fact that the kernel panic commences on inserting the card makes it hard to debug
<dinesh> will see..: -)
<ubuntu> mk
<kevin_> p_quarles: any way to fix the kernel panic?
<ubuntu> be sure and back up everything
<ubuntu> in fact keep anything important off the partition u have ubuntu on
<p_quarles> kevin_: without knowing what causes it? no
<dinesh> you are scaring me..
<dinesh> may be thats what i should do then
<dinesh> : (
<ubuntu> no need to be scared
<ubuntu> linux is great...........but itll anger you from time to time
<kevin_> p_quarles: i know it has something to do with the wireless cad
<dsnaike> kevin I checked ubuntu wifi docs appears the acx 100 not supported but the the acx 111 is
<p_quarles> kevin_: no you don't, because you can't rule out the PCI slot without further information
<dsnaike> kevi try this link http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<kevin_> dsnaike: i already have those drivers installed
<kevin_> p_quarles: the slot worked in windows a few hours ago. Im pretty sure its not the slot. almost possitive its software
<dsnaike> kevin the author of the article I read that got the acx 111 working is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDev
<ert3> I need help with an oldD-Link laptop card (PCI) and Kubuntu is recognizing it, D-Link laptop card (PCI) and Kubuntu is recognizing it; and we are running a 128bit WEP key
<kevin_> dsnaike: i really appreciate your help. right now i am trying to troubleshoot my kernel panic. tehn i will move on to fixing the wireless card
<dsnaike> kevin sorry but based on your posting I would say the firmware for the card is wrong and causing the panic
<kevin_> dsnaike: do you suggest reinstalling the drivers?
<dsnaike> kevin not yet during the install did you run any commands like gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options or kate/kwrite
<kevin_> no
<dsnaike> kevin the link I gave will give you an idea of how to proceed sometimes you have to tell linux any distro what to do
<dsnaike> just read the the page on how he did it and you'll get it
<kevin_> dsnaike: thanks for the help im looking over it now
<kevin_> dsnaike: im really confused on telling linux what to do part. what do u mean?
<Makuseru> !.m4a
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrunagi> i cant seem to activate the restricted drivers on my pc any ideas?
<nathan_> anyone know how to auto hide the taskbar at the bottom of the screen?
<ubunturos> nathan_: Right Click -> Configure Panel -> Hiding -> Hide automatically after x seconds
<ubunturos> aah... KDE 3.5.x ... should be similar for KDE 4
<nathan_> ubuntui have kde4 and its not there when i right click
<nathan_> does anyone know how to autohide taskbar in kde4?
<anika> nathan_: its in KDE 4.2
<nathan_> anika: yes sry
<nathan_> does anyone know how to autohide taskbar in kde4.2?
<JontheEchidna> nathan_: hit the plasma icon on the right of the panel -> more options
<JontheEchidna> *more settings actually
<nathan_> JontheEchidna: just accidentily removed the whol thing is there a way to get it back
<ubunturos> nathan_: http://lizards.opensuse.org/2008/10/24/kde-4-hiding-of-task-bar-is-now-part-of-opensuse-111/ - should help you too
<JontheEchidna> nathan_: right click -> add new panel. Then you can drag all the applets you want from the widgets list
<anika> nathan_: Click the cashew at the end then click more settings
<anika> nathan_: Right click the desktop and add panel
<nathan_> JontheEchidna: k got the panel back now were is the plasma icon?
<JontheEchidna> should be on the far right of the panel
<anika> nathan_: at the far end of the panel
<nathan_> anika: no all of my icons were deleted too!
<anika> nathan_: Which icons?
<anika> nathan_: You mean you have a naked panel?
<nathan_> anika: all the ones in my taskbar
<anika> nathan_: You mean panel :)
<nathan_> anika: yes
<anika> When you click the panel menu do you see add widgets?
<nathan_> anika: yes
<anika> ok add these in this order
<anika> Application launcher, quick access , task manager, pager, show desktop, system tray, device manager, digital clock,  trash
<anika> That will be the same as default
<anika> while you are there more settings -> auto hide
<tylor_> i have a question
<tylor_> i am wanting to change distros and i dont have have an external hard drive to back up my data is there any way to import it in to the next distro without re partitioning and copying the data over?
<nathan_> anika:  it will not let me add all that stuff?
<somekool> hi there, I want to upgrade my kubuntu to 8.10 to be able to run kde4.2 but when I go in "software sources" under the update tab, there is no dropdown about release upgrade like the screenshot shows at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tylor_> are you running 8.04
<anika> tylor_: Do you have a /home partition?
<somekool> ok, I did kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<somekool> it seems to work
<anika> nathan_: Is that a question?
<somekool> yes, I am on 8.04
<tylor_> yes
<tylor_> somekool it doesnt auto upgrade because 8.04 is lts (long term service) so companies running 8.04 wont see the upgrade
<tylor_> anika i do not have a /home partition just the folder in the filesystem
<anika> tylor_: Then back that up
<anika> if you want wider settings as well you can back up /etc but never use that as a whole sale restore
<tylor_> i do not have an external hard drive to back it up to, is there any way to do it without using another drive.
<nathan_> anika: really just want to know how to autohide the taskbar
<tylor_> i  want to change to Mandriva 2009, it imports Windows files from the LiveCD if i import my files to the root folder while running the LiveCD will it save it when i install to hard drive?
<tylor_> anika are you on kde 4
<anika> nathan_: the menu button -> more settings -> Auto hide
<anika> tylor_: yes
<nathan_> anika: were is the menu button?
<tylor_> far right you have to have the widgets unlocked
<anika> nathan_: Far right
<nathan_> it look like a cashew?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dragnslcr> I don't think anyone ever figured out why
<nathan_> anika: does hte menu button look like a cashew?
<anika> nathan_: yes
<punk> hello
<anika> Dragnslcr: It's supposed to be a paint palete
<punk> somebody from barcelona?
<Dragnslcr> I see...
<nathan_> when i click on it it does not give me a more settings option just says add widgets?
<OxDeadC0de> The cashew tastes good, it tastes better in 4.2
<anika> punk: maybe is it important?
<OxDeadC0de> click around nathan_
<punk> for talk in catalan or spanish
<nathan_> OxDeadC0de: been cliccking around for an hour allready!
<anika> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<OxDeadC0de> nathan_ sorry I went to play some vice city :P, lost track of what's going on, so what's the deal now? ^^
<OxDeadC0de> oh I see, autohide taskbar?
<punk> thanks
<OxDeadC0de> cashew/more settings/autohide, only available in 4.2beta2
<nathan_> OxDeadC0de: yeah i do not see the option anywere to do this?
<OxDeadC0de> you're probably not in 4.2beta2
<OxDeadC0de> don't worry 4.2 full will be out next month, prob about midway through after another beta..
<nathan_> OxDeadC0de: no clue just burned the iso 8.10 tonight and booted up
<OxDeadC0de> nathan_ then you're in 4.1.2, crappy buggy version I think most will agree
<nathan_> OxDeadC0de: oh great firt time kde user and got the wrong one lol
<OxDeadC0de> nathan_ no you got the right one, 4.2 was a few months to late (is) for 8.10 though, which is the latest releas
<OxDeadC0de> release*
<OxDeadC0de> read the topic to get 4.2beta2 - but remember it's beta
<anika> OxDeadC0de: It's not poout yet :-P
<anika> out
<OxDeadC0de> that's why I said it's to late for 8.10
<nathan_> OxDeadC0de: so you are saying there isnt an autohide feature on my version?
<anika> nathan_: No check the topic for kde 4.2
<OxDeadC0de> nathan_ that's what I'm saying, if you want a good version though with less bugs (but still a few..) read the topic on how to update to it, i hope you don't have dial-up
<mio> hi
<NetSkier> OxDeadC0de, is KDE 4.1.3 also crappy?
<anika> NetSkier: For some people
<OxDeadC0de> NetSkier my opinion, yes, 4.2 is what 4.0 should have been
<OxDeadC0de> can't wait to see where it will go next, what 4.3 will be like
<OxDeadC0de> will be I mean, 4.2b2 is already excellent, and they've gotten rid of so many bugs since the b2 release I'm thinking about installing nightly tomorrow
<OxDeadC0de> and the new weather widget is supposed to be working and bug-free - though missing some icons that will be made by the oxygen team eventually
<OxDeadC0de> but it needs the latest version of kde to compile. even newer than the b2 release.
<anika> OxDeadC0de: version 1.0 ?
<OxDeadC0de> anika?
<anika> Yes?
<anika> The Weather station plasmoid should be 1.0
<cuznt> there is a lancelot launcher that does not work yet either
<NetSkier> Based on the good reviews, I just attempted to upgrade to KDE 4.2, but everything still looks like 4.1.3.  How can I tell whether the upgrade was successful?
<OxDeadC0de> oh yeah ^^
<OxDeadC0de> my lancelot launcher works :O, where doesn't yours cuznt?
<Salze_> NetSkier: Look at the info pages in the help menu.
<NetSkier> dpkg -l is showing mostly 4.1.3 things, and only a few 4.1.85-ppa1 pkgs.
<cuznt> hrmmm
<Salze_> NetSkier: Then you haven't updated successfully.
<NetSkier> Salze_, yes, just confirmed with your suggestion.
<cuznt> it states it could not find the launcher
<anika> cuznt: What is wrong with lancelot?
<alonea> I have no idea what happened, but I think my wifi drivers borked. My wireless card was working fine, but when I logged in today, the light wont turn blue and knetworkmanager doesn't see it.
<alonea> The card works fine in my other os's
<cuznt> in fact most of my applets listed are missing
<cuznt> say component not found
<anika> hi alonea :)
<alonea> anika: hey
<alonea> anika: wireless card doesn't work for me anymore and I haven't done anything i don't think.
<anika> cuznt: install kdeplasma-addons
<anika> and plasmoid-quickaccess
<alonea> anika: I did update to intrepid, but it worked after that as well. Lemme find what card I got.
<alonea> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<anika> Ugh
<anika> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<alonea> yeah...
<alonea> but the crazy thing for me is, its  been perfectly fine for over a month.
<OxDeadC0de> cuznt sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons
<anika> andplasmoid=quickaccess
<OxDeadC0de> alonea I have the exact same wifi card, using it now, I use ndiswrapper tho
<alonea> OxDeadC0de: I haven't needed ndiswrapper at all. it worked out of the box. I used to use that on an old laptop though
<alonea> OxDeadC0de: I am very confused as to what has gone wrong
<cuznt>  Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<OxDeadC0de> alonea for me ndis is better, keeps the speed at a more stable level with all the interference I get, less switching is better overall performance for streaming audio
<alonea> OxDeadC0de: *shrugs* didn't have any problems till now.
<cuznt> plasmoid-lancelot:   Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<alonea> anika: that page is outdated. no articles for intrepid, which seems to me so far is way different than hardy
<anika> cuznt: What version of KDE are you using?
<anika> alonea: not on the driver level
<OxDeadC0de> ya you have to remove the old plasmoid packages
<cuznt> beta
<alonea> anika: ya know, let me see if those drivers under hardware will work
<OxDeadC0de> they're all included now in the one package that relies on libplasma3
<cuznt> 4.2.x
<alonea> anika: they were not installed before, but I can try them.
<OxDeadC0de> cuznt apt-get autoremove
<alonea> anika: or not...its not listed anymore.
<cuznt> says i have to get ridof superkaramba
<cuznt> and stuff
<Lillymon> Can someone please help me? aRts has gone insane. I've got "/usr/bin/artsd" listed at least 30 times in htop and my system is slowing down accordingly. How the hell do I stop it?
<OxDeadC0de> lillymon killall artsd
<alonea> ya know, there have been tons of kernel updates lately. Maybe that broke it.
<p_quarles> Lillymon: the fact that a process has multiple PIDs doesn't mean it's behaving incorrectly
<p_quarles> Lillymon: but, of course, htop includes a rich kill function
<Lillymon> First thing I tried, no impact. There probably about 100 now, this can't possibly be normal, my PC almost ground to a complete halt once already.
<cuznt>   Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
<Lillymon> There was an error message when I started about KNotify crashing when KDE last started. I selected to disable aRts output, but it doesn't seem to have paid any attention.
<p_quarles> hmm -- yeah, that doesn't sound so normal -- is this a one time thing or has it happened several times?
<cuznt> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main kdeplasma-addons 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<alonea> also, touchpad is still kinda crazy in intrepid. its mildly better, but still funky.
<Lillymon> I recently killed off a broken OSS install and installed the latest development version of OSS 4.1. Sound works fine, but this started immediately after.
<p_quarles> Lillymon: ALSA doesn't work with your sound card?
<Lillymon> Sound Blaster X-Fi. I hope it will work in Jaunty, if ALSA is updated before then.
<Lillymon> I'm currently on Hardy.
<p_quarles> sounds like a mess, Lillymon
<alonea> brb...
<Lillymon> They all say "/usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a toss -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f"
<guimel> hola
<anika> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<guimel> cabextract
<Lillymon> Everything except KDE system sounds seem to be working. I'd be more than happy to kill of aRts entirely if that's all I was losing.
<guimel> hi!
<p_quarles> !hello | guimel
<ubottu> guimel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<guimel> thanks
<guimel> Are you speak spanish???
<p_quarles> !es | guimel
<ubottu> guimel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guimel> thanks
<Lillymon> killall doesn't appear to make the slightest bit of difference.
<alonea> anika: yup. it was a bad update. There was a newer one that i put on, restarted. Works now.
<Salze_> Lillymon: did you sudo killall?
<Lillymon> Yep.
<Salze_> Have you tried to disable the sound system in the system settings?
<guimel> thanks bye
<alonea> anika: linux-resticted-modules I think
<OxDeadC0de> anyone here use kde-nightly?
<Lillymon> How do I actually do that?
<Salze_> Which version of kde?
<Lillymon> Any change there results in "Starting sound system." until I hit cancel, it never completes.
<Lillymon> KDE3.
<Salze_> System Settings -> Sound system (or anything sounding like that - I don't know the exact wording).
<Lillymon> Even 'No Audio Input/Output' results in the system perpetually trying to start the sound system.
<Salze_> Did you reboot?
<Lillymon> I'll have to try that next.
<Lillymon> Frankly though, aRts seems to be superfluous. Nothing I do in the sound settings actually impacts any applications. Can I just REMOVE arts entirely?
<Salze_> I don't think so - but I'm no expert on that.
<korn> Hello, I would like to ask how we can test whether the speakers are working properly in Kubuntu?
<Lillymon> Well if I can, I want to. I've had a Core 2 Duo booted for about an hour and it's crawling just trying to DISPLAY Firefox. This is not normal or acceptable.
<korn> and whether there are any rpm's to install
<korn> to enable the speakers
<korn> thanks in advance
<anika> korn: KDE 3 or KDE 4?
<alonea> korn: as far as I know, kubuntu doesn't use rpm, though it can do deb installers. You could always play a song.
<korn> anika: KDE 3.5.9
<Salze_> korn: There is a button to test the sound in system settings -> sound system.
<korn> unfortunately, no audio signal is being played by the speaker
<anika> System settings -> Sound -> Test sound
<korn> anika: thanks, I tried that, but don't receive any audio response
<korn> does it give an audio response to that?
<anika> yes
<korn> Salze_, anika: is there any other way to restart the speakers, e.g. a detect speakers option?
<anika> They used to work?
<Salze_> korn: You can try different settings on that page - which soundsystem to use, etc.
<korn> or a command to disable the speakers and restart them
<korn> they didn't work with Ubuntu before, no, although, they did work through Windows, which I had earlier
<korn> Salze_: thanks, I've tried the options under Sound System, but they don't restart the audio system
<Lillymon> Right, restarted. No aRts as of yet, but the same error message. "During the previous startup, KNotify crashed while instatiating KNotify. Do you want to try again or disable aRts sound output?"
<Salze_> korn: Maybe your soundcard is not supported. You could try google for information on that.
<Lillymon> First time I selected to try again, the second I selected to disable aRts because of the problems I had with aRts going bonkers. BOTH times aRts dragged my system down.
<Salze_> Did you reboot in between?
<korn> The 'Test Sound' button does however, send audio output to external speakers, when they are connected
<Lillymon> I've restarted now, I only restarted X the first time.
<korn> Salze_: thanks, it might, however, not be a sound card issue
<korn> to send audio output to built-in speakers?
<Lillymon> OK, chose to disable aRts, and no aRts as of yet. I'm tentatively calling this solved, but I'm still tempted to just remove aRts. I'm getting sound now, so how important can it be?
<Salze_> korn: I don't know that, sorry.
<korn> Salze_: thank you, though
<OxDeadC0de> hmm, anyone know how to get ruby bindings for plasma in kde4 nightly? ^^
<NetSkier> I upgraded to KDE 4.2b2, and now I have only one desktop.  Right clicking on the leftmost icon at the bottom, gets me to Configure desktops, defaults, OK, returns me to ONE desktop, not the four defaults.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<anika> NetSkier: Pager Settings
<zeltak> morning :)
<anika> NetSkier: No wait Configure Desktops then change the number at top
<guiterb> morning
<NetSkier> anika, that takes me to the same place as what I wrote about; same null results.
<zeltak> hi :) does amyone use akondai at all? i was wondering if one can sync with it kontacts info between the main computer and laptop?
<NetSkier> anika, that fails too.
<Anastasia> What do I need to install to fix this kind of error trying to compile?: chopatscfile.c:28:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<anika> NetSkier: What did you sit the number to?
<NetSkier> anika, 8 one time, 2 another.
<anika> NetSkier: Did you get to name the desktops ?
<NetSkier> anasha, no, I wanted to see them first.
<anika> NetSkier: did you see that option?
<OxDeadC0de> netskier system settings/desktop/multiple desktops
<stdin> Anastasia: build-essential
<Anastasia> stdin: Thanks, would have thought that stuff would be installed with gcc, but :-).  Much appreciated.
<NetSkier> anika, No.  I see Desktop Names, I can select the name, but not overtype it.
<korn> Salze_: thanks, I managed to fix my issue
<stdin> Anastasia: it's not technically "needed", but it should probably be a recommend
<anika> NetSkier: try OxDeadC0de's suggestion
<NetSkier> anika, I just did, and it failed.
<NetSkier> anasha, and OxDeadC0de , all three of those suggestions seem to go to the same place, which does not work.
<anika> NetSkier: you have sudo abilites ?
<NetSkier> anasha, yes
<anika> Though really you should not need them
<OxDeadC0de> Hmm, I can't seem to find ruby plugins in kde-nightly... ><
<NetSkier> anasha, right, I thought that I was configuring the desktops for my regular user.
<OxDeadC0de> er, ruby bindings
<NetSkier> anika, I am not sure what to try with sudo yet.
<Anastasia> stdin: Yes, one would think.  That worked and I got what I needed compiled.  Working at getting the HD3000 card to work, might need it soon :-).  Again, *thanks*!
<NetSkier> anika, Configure Desktop effects fails similarly, with a suggestion to check my X configuration.
<anika> NetSkier: what is the suggestion ?
<NetSkier> anika, just a sec.  I was trying to start a kconsole, and what I got I could not type into.  I need more desktops.
<NetSkier> anika, "Check you X configuration.  You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type."  What is 'compositing type'?
<NetSkier> s/you/your
<anika> NetSkier: alt+shiift+12 butthat shouldn't do anything
<anika> NetSkier: Screw this you want to do it the old way ?
<NetSkier> anasha, sure
<NetSkier> anika, sure.
<anika> Edit ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc and edit the Desktops section
<tony_> Anybody know if there is a way to install Mac software on Kubuntu ?  I'm interested in installing MS Office 2008 and figured the Mac version might be able to run on Linux without Wine...
<tony_> I can't find any documentation online..
<anika> tony_: Highly unlikely
<OxDeadC0de> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xp-killer> i cant get tru to read rmvb video format on my players i need help if there are more codecs plz
<anika> tony_: Mac uses it's own API which it changes about every 4 years and far as I know no one has written a sandbox for it outside MAC OSX
<anika> xp-killer: Install real player
<zeltak>  hi, anybody using akondi yet?
<OxDeadC0de> I have akondi installed and running but I have no idea what it does
<OxDeadC0de> akonadi
<zeltak> ahh ok gothca
<zeltak> i was wondering wetaher anyone knew if its already usable
<zeltak> as a sync program between computers for PIM data
<p_quarles> akonadi is the database backend for Kontact, essentially
<OxDeadC0de> o
<zeltak> yupm and i saw it has a mysql server (i may be totaly wrong here) so i was wondering if i could swap pim data bertweem my main pc and laptop easly through akondai
<Guest14877> how do i change my web browser?
<guiterb> how to set the atftpd?
<guiterb> who can help me?
<jazman> cannon need linux drivwers
<p_quarles> Guest14877: in Default Applications
<p_quarles> guiterb: what is atftpd?
<Guest14877> p_quarles: yeah im there right now but not sure how to change it?
<p_quarles> Guest14877: what version of Kubuntu?
<Guest14877> p_8.10
<Guest14877> p_quarles: 8.10
<guiterb> tftp server
<p_quarles> Guest14877: then go to System Settings (from the main menu) and choose "Default Applications" - in there will be a Web Browser setting
<Guest14877> p_quarles: yeah i see that but how do i change it?
<p_quarles> Guest14877: you click on it, and type the name of the browser you want in the empty text box
<Guest14877> p_ did that but it didnt seem to work
<jazman> cannon need descent drivers cant get new scanner working using x sane in intrepid
<ethias> hi
<Guest14877> p_quarles: typed in http:www.google.com and then hit apply now what?
<p_quarles> Guest14877: is your web browser called http:www.google.com?
<Guest14877> p_quarles: no its konqurer
<Guest14877> p_quarles: iwant google though
<p_quarles> Guest14877: are you trying to change your home page? then why did you ask about changing your browser?
<p_quarles> Guest14877: asking clear questions is an important part of getting help
<gps23> why isn't katapult included in kubuntu 8.10?
<Guest14877> p_quarles: my bad new to linux!
<Guest14877> p_quarles:  so how do i change my homepage?
<p_quarles> Guest14877: Konqueror doesn't do home pages the way other browsers do; you can save the URL as the startup page by going into settings and selecting "Save view profile 'web browsing'"
<p_quarles> gps23: because it has krunner, which is better
<jazman> just d/load fire fox or galeon browerser
<gps23> p_quarles, but in the name of freedom there should be an option to switch to katapult
<gps23> p_quarles, its not even in repos
<p_quarles> gps23: yeah, you're free to compile it
<JediatNight> Can anyone suggest a 3d game for ubuntu?
<gps23> p_quarles, thats ok, i can
<p_quarles> gps23: katapult is an app for KDE3 -- Kubuntu 8.10 doesn't use KDE3
<gps23> p_quarles, hmm, i got, i should myself used to krunner now
<Guest14877> p_quarles: settings or system settings?
<gps23> :(
<gps23> one more thing, i am unable to set shortcuts in my new kubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> well nightly is kind of nice, but doesn't have ruby bindings and there's an issue with the lancelot menu resizing.. hmm
<gps23> assigned a shortcut to konsole using menueditor, but its not working
<peter_> god morning from DK
<peter_> someone know how to connect a vista drive
<jazman> does it auot here the drive
<peter_> sorry i am new here idont know ist some mot ??
<p_quarles> Guest14877: settings in Konqueror
<peter_> i see the harddisk but cant not see the files
<aleprof> hello, there is someone running vmware? I'm in troubles after update to 2.6.22.16 kernel version
<Guest14877> p_quarles:  still trying to get it says malformed url
<Guest14877> p_quarles: what do i do just rename the one that says web browsing?
<Guest14877> how do i watch you tube videos on kubuntu?
<Guest14877> p_quarles: thnx for your help got it to work
<Guest14877> anyone know   how to watch youtube vids on kubuntu?
<peter_> how can i see the files in a ntfs disk
<kamal`> hello kubuntu! :)
 * kamal` is using Intrepid Ibex with KDE 4.1.2
<kamal`> i am just trying to find a way to assign shortcuts to launch apps in KDE 4.. no go so far :(
<kamal`> can someone here please be kind to help with it? :)
<kamal`> i had those set up in KDE 3.5.x earlier
<White_Pelican> in 4.2 beta 2 for Intrepid, I seem to have lost my icon that says there are software updates available. How do I get that back?
<kamal`> probably you gotta wait till more updates are available and it might pop up again :P
<White_Pelican> I think I accidentally clicked it and said remove
<missanthropic> okay i am about to sounds really stupid
<missanthropic> what do i use this for?
<missanthropic> i never used this IRC before
<OxDeadC0de> you talk with people, ask questions, help people, get help
<missanthropic> okay thats kinda what i was thinking
<missanthropic> so if i have any problems with my ubuntu or anything i can get information from people using the same system
<missanthropic> a lot easier than trying to find something online
<OxDeadC0de> ya but google will still be your #1 friend
<OxDeadC0de> this is #2
<missanthropic> heh. right
<missanthropic> always
<missanthropic> okay cool
<missanthropic> i am very new to this
<missanthropic> i love ubuntu
<gps23> how can i set shortcuts in kubuntu?
<gps23> using kde4
<OxDeadC0de> ok then, some useful info, please don't spam, use !pastebin for large posts, #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic,
<OxDeadC0de> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<missanthropic> ok
<OxDeadC0de> gps23 what do you mean shortcuts, in a folder view or in the menu? if in the menu, right click, menu editor
<OxDeadC0de> in a folder, make a link, you can probably do it through dolphin, if not, ln -s /path/to/real/file /path/to/where/I/want/it
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, in the menu, i wanted to define a shortcut for konsole, i used menu edit to set it, but its not working
<OxDeadC0de> gps123 I'm trying to test .. what version are you using ? straight off the iso no upgrades? 4.1.3? 4.2beta2?
<gps23> its 4.1.2
<OxDeadC0de> gps23: you clicked "new item" set the name to konsole, then the command to konsole, then clicked save right?
<gps23> i tell u what i did, in menu edit, i went to utilities->konsole, there in second tab i set a shortcut for it, then i saved menuedit
<gps23> but its not working
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, sorry, its system->konsole
<OxDeadC0de> gps23 and what's it say when you click the new item in the menu, is it even there?
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, i didn't tried new item, because entry for konsole is already in system submenu
<OxDeadC0de> gps23 and when you go to system and click on konsole what happens?
<gps23> OxDeadC0de,  then on right side, there are two tabs General, and advanced
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, in the advanced tab, there is a place to set shrotcut, labelled 'Current Shortcut Key'
<OxDeadC0de> gpss23 I can't test right now, I'm saving a menuitem, .. when I clicked save it went to 100% once slowly, then reset to 0 and did it again, then again, now it's on it's 4th run... wth
<missanthropic> ok thanks all bye
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, no, don't do new menu item,  we don't want two konsoles in the menu
<OxDeadC0de> I'll undo it when I can, but it's saving.. been saving for 5 minutes..
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, kill menuedit
<OxDeadC0de> clicking cancel was easier.. hah. ok
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, trying new menu item
<OxDeadC0de> sry
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, i too added new menu item for test, its working fine here
<gps23> now, try to assign shortcut to already existing konsole entry
<gps23> OxDeadC0de,  konsole is under system submenu
<OxDeadC0de> oh ok, I see now sorry took me a minute
<OxDeadC0de> works for me
<OxDeadC0de> but I'm in 4.2b2
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, setting shortcut is fine, but its invoking the shortcut which is not working
<OxDeadC0de> gps23 I see what you're saying, but I can't help, it works for me, but I'm using a newer version of kde
<gps23> OxDeadC0de, no probs, thanks for help
<furio> hola alguien tiene problemas con el netbeans 6.5 en ubuntu , a mi no me van los {} []
<hyper_ch> !es | furio
<ubottu> furio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<furio> I have problems with the netbeans 6.5, I try to write {} or [] and its impossible but my keyboard outside of netbeans works good.
<grassbaecker> hello everyone
<grassbaecker> can somebody help me about xorg.conf
<hyper_ch> furio: no clue about netbeans
<hyper_ch> grassbaecker: you know, reading minds over the internet is a skill not many people posses... so it is advised to also tell what the actually question/problem is ;)
<grassbaecker> i am seekind the server layout setion but since 8.10 there is no entry
<hyper_ch> server layout section?
<hyper_ch> the way x11 workschange a lot in 8.10 (or rather the new kernel)
<grassbaecker> i need to add a entry for my touchsreen there
<dragoun> slt
<laurent_> hi there
<dragoun__> slt
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<black_> h67ei
<krio> hi, there is somebody who want to help me?
<krio> because konqueror it's working too slow
<Mamarok> krio: what is slow exactly?
<krio> mamarok hi
<Atorvancas> Hi all how make the update in kubuntu version 6.10?
<Mamarok> Atorvancas: do you want to upgrade to another version?
<krio> i try to open a folder
<Atorvancas> yes
<krio> and i wait to time
<Mamarok> krio: what version do you use?
<krio> i have a 7.04 kubuntu and konqueror 3.5.6 i think
<Mamarok> Atorvancas: you can upgrade from 6.10 to 8.04 directly, wait, I give you the link with the howto
<Atorvancas> ok
<Atorvancas> :)
<Mamarok> Atorvancas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mamarok> krio: what specs is your computer? CPU, RAM?
<Atorvancas> -thx
<krio> mamarok: then i try yo create a new folder and it spend more time then usually
<krio> i use a pentium 3 996 mgherz and 256 mb of ram
<Mamarok> krio: and that's the problem I'd say, you don't have much ram, try to close some apps
<krio> mamarok: but before it work fine!!
<Mamarok> krio: did you try to close some running apps?
<krio> no apps open then klipper and kino and alsa
<Mamarok> krio: if you have many running services it slows down your system
<Mamarok> krio: start top in a console and check what else is running
<krio> what command i have to do
<Mamarok> krio: top
<hyper_ch> krio: I prefer htop
<hyper_ch> krio: but you'll have to isntall it first
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: htop is not installed by default!
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: not in *buntu
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: I do prefer it too, but that's still an additional step
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: but it's worth it
<hyper_ch> ncurses is much nicer
<hyper_ch> colors
<hyper_ch> tree view
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: that's not the point, trying to check what slows down his system
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<krio> mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/93676/
<Mamarok> krio: kino is huge btw, that will certainly slow down your system
<Mamarok> krio: also, this makes you use gnome libs in kde, another overflow
<krio> mamarok: what i have to do?
<Mamarok> close kino and try again
<krio> mamarok but i do not see the icon of kino and i have not open it
<krio> mamarok now i try to open and then closed
<Mamarok> krio: no, that's of no use :)
<krio> so what i have to close?
<krio> sorry mamarok so what i have to do to close it?
<Mamarok> from your top utput it seems your kded is running wild, try to log out and start kde again, might do the trick
<Mamarok> kinobut first, be aware that you have little ressources, so if your system runs slow its no wonder
<Mamarok> krio: ^^
<krio> yes i know but i use this system and thisconfiguration from september and i do not see the system so slow
<krio> the one difference is that i have installed pppoeconf to use directly a adsl conection
<Mamarok> krio: well, it sometimes happens when you run for a certain time, consider investing into some additional ram
<Mamarok> ram is cheap nowadays, so this is always a good investment
<krio> perhaps i have understan what happens, apart the problem whit the less memory
<krio> now i want to unistall kino and then i 'll made you know
<krio> mamarock: sorry for my incomprensible englush
<Mamarok> krio: you don't have to uninstall things
<krio> mamarock it's too late :-)))
<Mamarok> krio: if you need help in your mothertongue, consider this:
<Mamarok> !it | krio
<ubottu> krio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mamarok> sometimes helpful
<krio> yes i know and i will try
<Mamarok> but of course I don't mind your English :)
<krio> one to ten how much easy understand me
<Mamarok> krio: I understand enough, don't worry :)
<krio> mamarock: thank for your good manner, but the nose is coming out my video :-))
<krio> mamarock : pinocchio don't say you nothing ;-))
<Mamarok> krio: did you ever try the tab completion to write nicks?
<Mamarok> krio: begin to type the name of someone and hit the tabulator button, it will complete automagically
<Mamarok> krio: non e una bugia, ti capsico bene :)
<hyper_ch> !it | Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: :)
<hyper_ch> how comes you know Italian?
<dr_willis> Liguini! Fettichini!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> thats about all i know on it.
<hyper_ch> dr_willis: and pasta and pizza
<hyper_ch> dr_willis: and spaghetti
<hyper_ch> dr_willis: and lasagne
<hyper_ch> isn't it: fettucini?
 * dr_willis has no idea
<dr_willis> *ini :)
<dr_willis> If it has an I on the end.. its Italian
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: well, I'm Swiss
<Mamarok> back to topic, folks :)
<dr_willis> The Topic is : the Lack of a Topic.
<dr_willis> :)
<Mamarok> dr_willis: topi is: Support!
<krio> c'mon guys___  fettuccine and pizza and pasta make the worl a better place.
<Mamarok> krio: +1
 * hyper_ch likes self-made Gnocchi very much
<hyper_ch> the ones you can buy from a store are not nearly as good
<Mamarok> !ot | hyper_ch, dr_willis, krio
<ubottu> hyper_ch, dr_willis, krio: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<marcin105p> i need help my button menu on botom panel is on the right side how change him to left???
<hang3r> is there any equivalent to a mythtv client for KDE, I cant stand mythtv it gives me the shits
<jhunold> does anýone know how to re-enable the "thread-view" in kmail shipping with KDE-4.2 beta 2 ? I've only got the new fancy "date-sorted" view...
<krio> Mamarok: i hava'nt see no improvements, unistalling kino
<dr_willis> marcin105p,  use that little cashew button to 'unlock' the panel and move things around
<marcin105p> dr_willis: thx it work
<krio> Mamarok: but until two day's ago synstem work propely
<Mamarok> hang3r: try kdetv, it's in the kde-apps.org
<hang3r> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> krio: you don't have to uninstall things, it's enough closing them
<Mamarok> krio: as you have little ram, sometimes the system runs wild, so you just close your kde, and log back in, that should do the trick
<krio> mamarok: i try see you later
<Mamarok> krio: just log off and back into kde again
<hang3r> Mamarok, looks like kdetv has been abandoned, I can't get it to use my tv tuner, doesn't detect it from the looks of it
<Mamarok> hang3r: yep, seen that too, sry
<black_> what ??
<dr_willis> I thought most of those apps just accessed the /dev/video0 stuff   but ive only used MythTV
<Malic> hi! in kde 4.1.. where can i change options like scale and other desktop effects?
<Mamarok> Malic: check the system settings -> desktop
<Mamarok> Malic: but not all desktop effects are available in 4.1 yet
<Malic> thank you very much! ..Mamorok
<Guest53442> alguien conoce como se puede pasar de 8.04 -> 8.10 sin destrozar el sistema
<Guest53442> ?
<hang3r> dr_willis, thats what they should be doing. v4l-info displays my tuner card and its capabilities, however kdetv doesn't seem to pick the card up
<zeltak> hi
<hyper_ch> !es | Guest53442
<ubottu> Guest53442: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zeltak> any one know how to change the multimedia OSD vol+ and vol - to use the master volume rather then pcm in kubuntu?
<hang3r> I actually wouldn't mind getting kdetv to work, it looks like a good little app that for whatever reason was abandoned
<hang3r> And by work I mean re-opening the project
<Mamarok> hang3r: from the comments on kde-apps.org, it seems someone has already ported it to kde 4, but maybe it changed its name
<hang3r> the problem is they don't mention what "name" and Ive search pretty hard for tv related software for kde and cant find much of anything
<Mamarok> did you search in kde-apps.org?
<Malic> another question: I want to upgade my laptop to Version 8.10. The manager says that i am using the AMD fglrx driver and that no version of this driver is available that works with my hardware in Ubuntu 8.10. Can i continue?
<Malic> i use an ati mobility radeon 9700
<hang3r> yes
<m__> what are the steps for setting a repository in svn
<hang3r> Mamarok: yes I have searched kde-apps.org
<m__> i ve svn installed . i want to start using it . are there any steps . simple to follow
<Mamarok> hang3r: don't know if kplayer might help you, never used it
<Mamarok> m__: it has a build in help
<m__> Mamarok thanks . but i want the basic steps
<hang3r> Mamarok: Looks like they support it to some extent, I'll give it a shot. I'm still quite happy to continue where they left off with kdetv
<m__> i ve already used the svnadmin create command
<Mamarok> m__: there also is an extensive help on the website
<Mamarok> m__: check here: http.//subversion.tigris.org
<m__> ok i am checking it .
<krio> Mamarok: i've close pppoeconf and everything is goes well
<Mamarok> krio: hm, as I said then
<krio> Mamarok: infact now i 'have the same problem
<krio> Mamarok: so i'll try to find more ram
<Mamarok> krio: well, yes, as you have to run ppoeconf to connect to your adsl
<Mamarok> krio: this is certainly the best (and cheapest) option
<krio> Mamarok: ok now i have to go my child are hungry and i have to prepare something to eat
<krio> before that they eat me
<Mamarok> :)
<krio> see you
<Mamarok> krio: have fun :)
<krio> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> bbl, cu folks
<Malic> hi! i cant find the package xserver-xorg-video-radeon. There is only the package xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd available. Where could be the problem?
<urvashi> hi everybody iam gaurav from india!!
<hyper_ch> hi urvashi
<ubuntu_> Hello.
<VegaObscura> Anyone awake?
<hyper_ch> no
<hyper_ch> we're all sleeping
<Mamarok> VegaObscura: this is a support channel, just ask your question
<VegaObscura> Sorry.
<VegaObscura> So I installed Ubuntu a while back
<VegaObscura> Then I installed windows.
<VegaObscura> And now my comp boots up windows by default, without ever going to grub
<VegaObscura> Can I fix this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> VegaObscura: reinstall grub
<Mamarok> !grub | VegaObscura
<ubottu> VegaObscura: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VegaObscura> How do I do that?
<VegaObscura> Oh, thanks.
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: no, no need to reinstall!
<Mamarok> *gosh*
<hang3r> I've only just noticed, but the default trash can icon looks like it has a penis on it
<hang3r> haha
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: it's simplest :)
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: actually it's a reinstallation of grub
<hyper_ch> (in the boot sector)
<hang3r> I'm never going to think of the trashcan the same way again
<hang3r> :(
<hyper_ch> hang3r: it only looks like it if you have a dirty mind
<hang3r> hyper_ch: I must have a dirty mind then i guess *sigh*
<hyper_ch> hang3r: or your subconcious is trying to tell you something
<hang3r> hyper_ch: I think you're looking into it a bit too much
<hyper_ch> hang3r: don't know :)
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: you are Swiss, aren't you?
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: so I am
<Mamarok> part of the Swiss Team?
<hyper_ch> nope
<Mamarok> why not?
<hyper_ch> why should I?
<Mamarok> because there's a lot of work in Switzerland for Free Software :)
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: ??? and you want to say with that?
<Mamarok> that was an invitation for you to join the team :)
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: what do I want in there?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: give it a try, it's fun
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: why?
<flavia> hi, is knetworkmanager the way to get a wireless connection going on kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> flavia: sort of
<m__> hello i am using rapidsvn . i ve set bookmark repository .  i ve even checked out a new working copy . but cant add project
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: would be nice to have all active Swiss ubunteros in the team
<Mamarok> m__: did you read the doc I gave you?
<m__> :) yes . but i simply need to start working. can t read the entire thing
<hyper_ch> I'm not active... I just spam ubuntuforums.org with a lot of comments and run my own little blog and maybe you know http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<Mamarok> m__: do you have permissions for the server?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: no, didn't know it, but how could I? It's not advertised as being a Swiss blog
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam
<hyper_ch> simplylinux is more of a reminder for myself :)
<m__> sudo allows you superuser . ive run sudo rapidsvn
<hyper_ch> I'm not even an ubuntu member ;)
<Bart79> hi all, ANYone familiar with Kopete?
<Mamarok> m__: you need to have permissions on the svn server
<hyper_ch> !anyone | Bart79
<ubottu> Bart79: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<m__> ok i would check that again
<Mamarok> m__: else, check with your svn server admins
<flavia> hyper_ch: just using knetworkmanager doesnt seem to work, is there any other tool?
<m__> ok
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: no need to be a member
<Bart79> kopete specialists here..??
<hyper_ch> flavia: I'd guess the problem is with the wifi card itself
<hyper_ch> !anyone | Bart79
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: nah, I just don't like to be part of a "team"...
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: ok
<hyper_ch> flavia: what wifi card have you got?
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: but you are free to put repogen on the swiss team blog ;)
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: nope, you have to do this yourself
<hyper_ch> Bart79: don't get into a query
<hyper_ch> Bart79: and then apologize for it
<hyper_ch> Bart79: if you would be truly sorry, then you wouldn't even start a query
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: oh well... then it won't be put on there
<hyper_ch> Bart79: once more and you're on my ignore list
<Mamarok> Bart79: behave!
<Mamarok> Bart79: ask your questions in this channel only please!
<Bart79> sorry guys, first time
<Bart79> :-(
<Bart79> anyone available for troubleshooting on Kopete?
<hyper_ch> !question | Bart79
<ubottu> Bart79: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flavia> hyper_ch: atheros 802.11 seems indeed to be a hard card to get working... I am reading about it on the forums
<hyper_ch> flavia: probably you'll need to use the ndiswrapper
<Bart79> My webcam works in Kopete, but I can't activate my webcam during a chat nor can I request to open the cam of the other person
<Tm_T> Bart79: with what protocol?
<Bart79> WLM
<Bart79> It seems like I'm missing some buttons in the chatwindow (I guess)
<hyper_ch> Bart79: probably you get better respons at #kopete
<ssssssssssssssss> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<Guest61528> how do i add repositories ?
<Mamarok> afk
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: edit the sources.list file
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: or there's a tool to edit the repos graphically
<hang3r> Guest61528: K menu->Applications->Settings->Software Sources
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: i  am new to kubuntu not sure how to do so?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: what repos do are you looking for?
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: i want to add one
<hang3r> Guest61528: Then goto Third Party Repos and add it in there
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: do as hang3r said or manually add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<hang3r> err, actually its Third-Party Software
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: and where would i find that in kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: that's the file path
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: open a terminal
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: enter:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: add the new repositor
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: press ctrl-x (to exit nano) and you'll be prompted to save the file
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: command not found
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: you're not using kubuntu?
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: yes i am
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: copy'n'paste what you have written into the terminal
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: sudo nano/etc/apt/sources.list
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: there's a space between nano and /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest61528> ah
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: sudo --> run the following command with superuser rights
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: nano --> a command line text editor
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: /etc/apt/sources.list --> path to the file that shall be edited
<badzero> oh ja geht gut diese kde 4
<Tm_T> ok
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: ok  got it up now how  do i add repo?
<hyper_ch> !de | badzero
<ubottu> badzero: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: just add a new line there
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: maybe my generator helps you a bit: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: at the very bottom?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: yes
<badzero> asoo hab geglaubt ich bin in kubuntu-de sory
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: what is the line that you are told to add?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: it should begin with:   deb http://....
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: or  dep-src http://.....
<hyper_ch> deb-src of course and not dep-src ^^
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt etch main #WineHQ - Debian 4.0 "Etch"
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  i think this what i need to add
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: that would be for Debian Etch
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: not for Ubuntu
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  so ubuntu and kubuntu are the same?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: for repos they are
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: the base system is the same
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  im using kubuntu 8.10
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: they juse use different default programs and settings
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: add this then:   deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: and in the terminal run then this command (best to copy'n'paste it):      wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Guest61528> hy still mot sure how to add it?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: just add this line at the end of that file
<lexer> вау
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: use copy'n'paste
<lexer> а кто по-русски говорит....
<lexer> ????
<hyper_ch> !ru | lexer
<ubottu> lexer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: now how do i exit repos?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: press:  ctrl-x
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: that will leave nano
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: and you will be asked if you want to save the file "y"
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: and what the filename shall be "[enter ]"
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: once you're done, run:   cat /etc/apt/soures.list   to see whether it was really added
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: then run this command:  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: (copy and paste it)
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: and then you need to update the sources
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: sudo apt-get update
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: and then you can install wine from the newly added repos
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: sudo apt-get install wine
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: it works?
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: still trying to add repo
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: you have any problems somewhere?
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  isnt there an easier way?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: "easier" always depends
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: "easier" means that you have a comparison of different methods and you have apply some metrics to rank the outcome for each
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: so "easier" is just dependant on those metrics and there is no "absolut easier" way
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: i added it to the list and now im confused
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: confused about?
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  y it isnt working
<tomus> I've been looking at KDE 4.2, and it looks like it might be ready for daily use... has anybody tried the beta?  How soon will 8.10 update to 4.2?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: I don't know what you did so far
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: I don't know where yuo are
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: the whole thing would not even take 1 minute
<hyper_ch> tomus: 8.10 won't officialy go for 4.2
<hyper_ch> tomus: but you can use the PPA repo
<tomus> Sounds like I should skip 8.10 all together
<hyper_ch> tomus: or use ppa repos like I do
<tomus> When is a usable version of Kubuntu be released?
<tdi_k> tomus: what's unusable in kde 4.1 ?
<hyper_ch> tomus: usable depends pretty much on the metrics applied to measure it
<tomus> hyper_ch: how well do the ppa repos work w/ other packages?
<hyper_ch> tomus: works fine
<hyper_ch> tomus: and I also can recommend the amarok neon project ;)
<tomus> I'm looking for quailty and stablity, as well as some basic features, like being able to put the pannel on the side, rather than the bottom
<hyper_ch> the amarok version in the official 8.10 repos lacks some basic things
<hyper_ch> tomus: then you should use debian instead of ubuntu
<tomus> debian?
<hyper_ch> yes, debian
<Guest61528> hyper_ch: i added the repo then when i check with cat to see if its there it says No such file or directory
<cloud> 한글?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: what did you issue exactely?
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: copy and paste the command you have used
<tomus> it seems like most of the packages and info these days is for ubuntu distros
<hyper_ch> !zn | cloud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zn
<hyper_ch> !jp | cloud
<ubottu> cloud: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<tomus> cloud: sorry, I don't know Korean, but I like Korea very much
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  cat: /etc/apt/soures.list
<cloud> thanks!
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: well, check again what command I have given you
<hyper_ch> !kn | cloud
<bazhang> !ko | cloud
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kn
<ubottu> cloud: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<bazhang> its ko
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: when you are given commands, you can just copy and paste them....
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: that way you will get correct spelling and stuff
<tomus> hyper_ch: thanks for the tip, ~cheers
<hyper_ch> tomus: debian is not so up-to-date as ubuntu but it is stable.... very stable
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  i rechecked and yes i did copy and paste
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: no, you did not
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: what you pasted here is not what I have given you
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  i know that is what it is telling me back
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: I asked you what command you have entered
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: and you have given me:  [15:28] <Guest61528> hyper_ch:  cat: /etc/apt/soures.list
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  cat /etc/apt/soures.list
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: good... now I made a mistake.... it's:   sources   and not soures
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  it showed up that time
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: good
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: now import the gpg keys by issuing:    wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Guest61528> hyper_ch:  its working so far
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: now update the list:   sudo apt-get update
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: and then install the new wine:  sudo apt-get install wine
<corigo2> How do I define the default media player for different file formats, e.g. AVI, WMV, etc. (I have multiple players installed)
<Guest61528> hy thank you for you help it worked
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: it works?
<hyper_ch> j #kde
<dr_willis> corigo2,  you can right click on a .avi  (or whatever) and set the default in the properties tabs I recall
<Schuenemann> !info nfs-utils
<ubottu> Package nfs-utils does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> im having issues with vnc in intrepid and kde 4.2 beta 2 as well as 4.1.3
<eagles0513875> when i vnc into my linux box with krfb it shows up but its like i have no control when i have it setup for full control once i type my password it also shows up blurry and i cant click on anything
<_2> anyone know of a linux distro that doesn't compile against selinux ?
<eagles0513875> !info selinux
<ubottu> selinux (source: selinux): Security-Enhanced Linux runtime support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB
<mrunagi> are restricted drivers suppose to be rocket science?
<eagles0513875> _2 y dont you want it compiled against selinux
<eagles0513875> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | mrunagi
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<eagles0513875> mrunagi that has them all flash java etc
<mrunagi> i was talking about restricted drivers for my video card
<mrunagi> i cant seem to activate it
<eagles0513875> O_o mrunagi does it tell you the name of the package
<eagles0513875> mrunagi if so you can use apt-get to install it
<_2> mrunagi long story,  (think tin foil hat)  but i would like a linux that doesn't require libselinux1.
<mrunagi> all it says is nvidia accelerate graphics driver (version 177) [recommended]
<eagles0513875> let me do some digging for ya mrunagi
<delicowa> hi people
<delicowa> i wanna be a part of the kubuntu development team how doi start
<eagles0513875> !development
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development
<_2> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<eagles0513875> mrunagi you want nvidia-glx-177 :)
<mrunagi> couldnt find that package
<eagles0513875> mrunagi run an apt-cache search nvidia and you should see it i might have mis copied the name since im connected to my linux box over ssh
<mrunagi> nvidia-177-modaliases
<mrunagi> ?
<eagles0513875> dunno if you look up there is another one nvdia glx 177
<mrunagi> says its installed
<mrunagi> but it isnt activated
<eagles0513875> mrunagi reboot
<mrunagi> no no it didnt install it said its already installed
<eagles0513875> mrunagi run a glxinfo and see what direct rendering says
<Guest61528> how do i uninstall adobe flashplayer?
<mrunagi> says yes
<eagles0513875> mrunagi then the driver is installed :)
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mrunagi> hrm
<mrunagi> i dunno
<mrunagi> the scren gets artifacts when i type
<mrunagi> and i bet you desktop effects wont work
<eagles0513875> mrunagi did you restart it normally after driver installtion it requires a reboot
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 try the link above
<mrunagi> it forces you to
<eagles0513875> ya usually it pops up saying reboot required
<mrunagi> so i have to restart again
<eagles0513875> mrunagi i would try wouldnt hurt
<mrunagi> brb
<Guest61528> what would be the best distro for a pIII with 512   ram?
<eagles0513875> kubuntu Guest61528
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 what are you wanting to do with it first of all
<eagles0513875> for a server i would recommend ubuntu server
<hyper_ch> as server I'd recommend debian
<eagles0513875> hyper_ch whats wrong with ubuntu-server
<Guest61528> eagles0513875: as much as possible
<hyper_ch> eagles0513875: I like stable servers
<hyper_ch> eagles0513875: and debian is just rock stable
<eagles0513875> hyper_ch and ubuntu server is as well
<hyper_ch> eagles0513875: older packages but on a server you don't need newest whizz....
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 so you plan on using this as a server right
<acke_> hey guys, in gnome usb is mounted with gnome-volume-manager, how is that done in kde?
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 you need to try out various distros
<Guest61528> eagles0513875: no just a pc
<eagles0513875> acke_ this is kubuntu channel #ubuntu would be where u wanna go
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 i like kubuntu
<hyper_ch> p3, 512 mb ram.... hmmm... I'd rather use xubuntu or arch with kde
<mrunagi> restricted manager still doesnt show any drivers activated
<Guest61528> eagles0513875: im currently using kubuntu but seems a little slow
<eagles0513875> i dunno mrunagi that is weird might want to check for bugs against jockey-kde
<hyper_ch> Guest61528: if you like KDE then I'd try Arch with KDE.... should be faster.... but it's not "as easy" as kubuntu
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 there is a way you can rebuild kde and optimize it for your hardware
<acke_> eagles0513875: yes, since you guys in kubuntu dont answer kubuntu qauestions?
<mrunagi> this is annoying
<eagles0513875> acke_ we do
<eagles0513875> mrunagi :(
<acke_> eagles0513875: you make me confused
<eagles0513875> acke_ join the #ubuntu channel for gnome suppor
<acke_> eagles0513875: the ppls at ubuntu just told me to ask my question here. and y make me want to ask ubuntu about kubuntu questins
<Guest61528> eagles0513875:  and how would i go about doing that couse i like kubuntu?
<acke_> how does usb drives get automounted in kubuntu
<acke_> ?
<eagles0513875> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<eagles0513875> acke_ not sure
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 is this nick registered
<_2> seems that asking if anyone knows .* is taboo in #ubuntu      shame too, there are some really nice people in there some times.  </rant>
<eagles0513875> _2 thats offtopic bro
<eagles0513875> Guest61528 did you get my pm
<_2> sorry   s=taboo=offtopic=g
<mrunagi> wow my xorg has very little in it
<hyper_ch> shouldn't external drives just popup and then you can mount them?
<eagles0513875> hyper_ch normally they do
<acke_> hyper_ch: i want them automounted
<hyper_ch> so, need to add another thing to my repo generator :)
<acke_> possible?
<hyper_ch> acke_: it is
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<hyper_ch> hello BluesKaj, welcome to  #ubuntu. If you have a question, don't hestitate to ask. I hope you enjoy your stay here
<_2> !ntfs | acke_
<ubottu> acke_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj can i pm ya with a weird question
<BluesKaj> just ask here , eagles
<eagles0513875> when i vnc into my linux box with krfb it shows up but its like i have no control when i have it setup for full control once i type my password it also shows up blurry and i cant click on anything
<BluesKaj> srry eagles ...vnc isn't my strong suit . maybe someone else can help
<_2> also, sometimes, putting things in the form of a question helps.  but not always
<_2> so anyone in here know of a linux distro that isn't compiled against libselinux1 ?
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Ido can u help me
<mrunagi> why is my xorg so empty
<eagles0513875> mrunagi dunno
<marius_> hello people
<marius_> pls help
<acke_> i am trying to automount usbdrives, some webpages mentions umask= 0 0 0, some mention fmask and dmask, anyone knows the difference or the purpose of those options?
<marius_> webcam not working in kopete under kubuntu 8.10
<_2> mrunagi that's the new xorg way,  moving toward a totally automated configuration without user control   (like windows)    at the present you can still use the config file and specify anything you want,  but the dirrection is to totally obsolete the config
<marius_> any known sollutions_
<marius_> ?
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, intrepid relies on HAL generic drivers at the outset
<_2> !webcam | does this have a trouble shooting section ?
<ubottu> does this have a trouble shooting section ?: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mrunagi> sigh...........i just want to use my video  drivers i cant seem to activate them
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, nvidia ati or ...?
<mrunagi> nvidia
<BluesKaj> which nvidia ?
<mrunagi> 7800 gs
<helio_> quit
<mrunagi> 7800 go gs
<marius_> well, the problem is only with kubuntu 8.10, my webcam showed fine in kubuntu and ubuntu 8.04
<marius_> now it only shows some colours
<marius_> no shapes
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, open adept and type you card model into the searchbar , then look in properties to see if your card is listed
<mrunagi> the drivers are installed
<mrunagi> just not activated
<BluesKaj> ok , then open kmenu/applications/system/hardware drivers to activate
<acke_> is there a way to test the configurations in fstab without rebooting the comp?
<eagles0513875> when i vnc into my linux box with krfb it shows up but its like i have no control when i have it setup for full control once i type my password it also shows up blurry and i cant click on anything
<mrunagi> thats the issue, it doesnt activate
<mrunagi> it says downloading for a second then goes away and then nothing
<acke_> where does logs from when fstab is run at startup be found?
<eagles0513875> acke_ /var/logs
<_2> acke_ is that logged ?
<mrunagi> any ideas BluesKaj?
<_2> acke_ i thought mount only outputted if it failed so there shouldn't be a log specific to fstab
<Xand3r> hey ho
<Xand3r> where i can get qdbusviewer
<_2> btw 'fstab' is never "run"  it's a config file    fstab=file system table
<_2> acke_ at any rate you can do something like   sudo mount -va
<mrunagi> so how are the desktop effects in intrepid...........id love to see them but unfortunately i cant lol
<acke_> _2 thx
<ole__> hej een eller anden mrevidende end jeg. Jeg søger een der ved noget om compilering og makefiler
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, I think you have the wrong driver ...have you checked adept listing or nvidia 7800gs ?
<BluesKaj> or=for
<mrunagi> there is no listing for 7800gs
<_2> ole__  LC_ALL='C' <your command here>
<BluesKaj> did you check properties of the nvidia -kernel sources ?
<mrunagi> where do i do that
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj when i had intrepid on my desktop in europe didnt have this issue with my 8800gt O_o
<BluesKaj> in adept , when you type nvidia 7800gs , there will be a list generated called kernel-souces
<acke_> aaargh i am hateing right now.. ...... the fuckn website says use this command to get uuids ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ , then when ive added it to fstab, and run mount -a , it says that the uuids doesnt exist.. how the hell should shit work if it doesnt work... gRRRRFRGRGRGRG
<mrunagi> i dont see kernel sources
<acke_> *FruStraTioN*
<eagles0513875> !language | acke_
<ubottu> acke_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<acke_> and as always i dont have time to really fix stuff.. have to go.. TT
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, are you using 'search' ?
<mrunagi> yes
<mrunagi> i see nvidia-common *-71-madaliases -96 -173 -177, xserver-xorg-video-nv smartdimmer jockey-kde jockey-common
<_2> so,  research indicates that debian made coreutils depend on libselinux1  for the sole purpose of developing a debian selinux,   i.e. the only way selinux could be developed was if libselinux1 was absolutely required, so now there is no option, if you use debain or any dirivative, you are forced to use libselinux1. like it or not.
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, you don't see a list on the right like nvidia71-kernel-source ?
<deamoon> guys plz tell me how can i install something from .tar file?
<deamoon> file name is Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2 how can i install it?
<marius_> ppl help with my webcam in kubuntu 8.10
<mrunagi> no
<marius_> the 8.10 cannot show my webcam properly
<deamoon> any 1 plz
<hyper_ch> deamoon: azureus is in the repos
<hyper_ch> marius_: is your webcam supported?
<deamoon> but not the version 4
<bazhang> !webcam > marius_
<ubottu> marius_, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, then you need to upgrade your sources list , by enabling the thirdparty software tab in adept and all the sources in that list
<deamoon> how can i upgrade it
<deamoon> ?
<marius_> well, it worked very well under kubuntu and ubuntu 8.04
<marius_> the problem is with the 8.10
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you should stick to the versions in the repos -
<deamoon> ii c
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> ty
<deamoon> hyper
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, then do a : sudo apt-get update , in the konsole
<hyper_ch> marius_: hmmm..... is the webcam even recognized?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you can try to compile it on your own... but it requires more knowleged and you might be required to compile dependencies and stuff
<marius_> well, it shows some colours and some fade shapes
<deamoon> damn i have no clue how to do that
<marius_> but it works super under previous versions
<deamoon> cool
<deamoon> its ok
<deamoon> than
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's not THAT difficult... well, it depends on what you compile... I use rtorrent as torrent client and it's easy to compile
<deamoon> r torrent petter than vuze?
<deamoon> i got k torrent but i doesn work
<_2> www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/selinux-guide/selg-preface-0011.html  <<< note the arguments against DAC are the primary arguments for MAC     but the args against DAC are as lame as they come, namely "someone might misconfigure their system, and make a security breach"    i'm like "so?" is this just another "big brother watching out for all the lesser humans" ?
<mrunagi> ok its updated
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I like rtorrent because it's command line only and hence very light
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and I can fully control it when I have ssh access
<deamoon> i c
<deamoon> im not that good
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you don't need to be good at it
<deamoon> so its better to stick to vuze than
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, depends on what you want to do ;)
<deamoon> i cant do fok all
<deamoon> lol
<deamoon> linux is like deep forest for me
<mrunagi> a forest that likes to burst into flames randomly
<deamoon> im getting use to it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what do you need the torrent client to do?
<deamoon> but its hard if i need to do stuff
<deamoon> download
<deamoon> and seed
<hyper_ch> deamoon: only be challenging things you improve your knowledge :)
<Schuenemann> I believe any client does that
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if that's all, then rtorrent is not difficult
<deamoon> what else i can do with it
<deamoon> ?
<Schuenemann> have you tried ktorrent?
<deamoon> yes
<Schuenemann> you didn't like it?
<deamoon> it stoped working
<Schuenemann> what do you mean?
<deamoon> dunno y
<deamoon> well its not downloading anythink
<deamoon> at all
<deamoon> says no seeds or something else
<hyper_ch> deamoon: people like to move completed torrents into other directories
<hyper_ch> deamoon: or make time based activation of certain torrents
<hyper_ch> or or or
<Schuenemann> try adding a torrent with seeds and see if it works
<deamoon> well ys i need to move tu specified folder fortorrents that i have made
<hyper_ch> deamoon: rtorrent isn't really diffcult
<deamoon> ok lets try if u cn help me
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's actually very powerfull but it requires a bit of learning
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, you should also learn about screen if you want to run rtorrent ;)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: but that's simple
<hyper_ch> deamoon: first:   sudo apt-get install screen
<_2> wow, the more i read about selinux the more i hate it.
<_2> i'm off to build a kernel without MAC support
<hyper_ch> deamoon: second, install rtorrent from svn (or rather compile it). I made a little howto here:  http://www.howtoforge.com/compile-rtorrent-from-svn-ubuntu-8.04-hardy-heron
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no private support
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yes, rtorrent is independant from the desktop environment installed
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it runs in the shell
<hole> i have ndiswrapper running and my hardware is recognized but i'm still nnot clear how to list my available wireless networks
<hyper_ch> hole: no clue about ndiswrapper... does network manager not recognize any networks?
<hole> network manager is under system>preferences right?
<hyper_ch> hole: should be in your system tray
<NagWolf> hello
<hole> right now i'm wired in to mom's network but i am tired if getting taken off because she needs the wire
<hyper_ch> deamoon: still here?
<deamoon> yes
<deamoon> still doing
<deamoon> it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just checking :)
<deamoon> lol
<deamoon> have no idea what im doing lol
<deamoon> well i stuck on no12
<hyper_ch> deamoon: let me check
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: why are you stuck there?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just copy the whole thing and paste it into the terminal
<deamoon> dunno i done that and on 13 nothing happening
<hyper_ch> deamoon: not much should happen
<hyper_ch> deamoon: pastebine the output of it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<hole> i have ndiswrapper running and my hardware is recognized but i'm still nnot clear how to list my available wireless networks
<hyper_ch> hole: found the network manager int he system try?
<cuznt> ok so how come my deaktop settings do not save after exit
<hyper_ch> cuznt: what settings?
<deamoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/93781/
<hyper_ch> deamoon: looks good :) continue :)
<deamoon> oh
<hole> System>Preferences>Network Configuration ????
<deamoon> lol
<cuznt> like my task bar goes away
<cuznt> my tray manager
<cuznt> my clock
<cuznt> my mind... no j/k
<hyper_ch> hole: I don't use kubuntu network manager anymore... all I know it should be in the system try
<cuznt> im beta 4.2.x
<hyper_ch> cuznt: so am I
<hyper_ch> cuznt: works great
<hole> i am not using kubuntu i am usung Un=buntu
<cuznt> was kidding about my mind only
<hole> oops Ubuntu
<hyper_ch> !ubuntu | hole
<ubottu> hole: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<hyper_ch> hmmm
<hyper_ch> hole: try #ubuntu
<hole> they werent any help either
<hyper_ch> hole: try WICD then
<hyper_ch> hole: that's what I use now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: before running then rtorrent at the end, let me know :)
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> ok now it says run it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you're at step 19 now?
<deamoon> yes
<deamoon> :D
<kovacs_> hy
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so now we create the config file
<hyper_ch> deamoon: touch ~/.rtorrent.rc
<kovacs_> help pls
<g_> anyone here using kde 4.2 beta 2? if so do you know the work around to fixing the issues with not being able to login after the screen locks on you?  Its super annoying
<deamoon> ok
<kovacs_> Nibbles game not playin...
<hyper_ch> deamoon: open it in your editor
<hyper_ch> deamoon: probably:   kate ~/.rtorrent.rc
<deamoon> like?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and then paste this into it:  http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/browser/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc?rev=latest
<deamoon> should i close that termional?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no, leave it open
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then we make some adjustments to it ;)
<hyper_ch> got the file open and pasted that thing?
<deamoon> its emty
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yeah, "touch" created an empty file
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and on the page above yuo have the default config file
<hyper_ch> deamoon: but it needs some tweaking
<kovacs_> HEYYY
<hyper_ch> !shout | kovacs_
<ubottu> kovacs_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hyper_ch> deamoon: copied that config file into the empty file?
<deamoon> should i seave as? and paste to that address
<deamoon> yes
<kovacs_> ohh sorry
<hyper_ch> deamoon: open that URL in the browser
<hyper_ch> in there you have like line 1 .... line xxx
<hyper_ch> just copy the content of that into your empty file
<deamoon> and save it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: actually, it's not good... it will copy the line numbers also
<deamoon> right
<hyper_ch> deamoon: don't save it yet
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I'll upload my config file and we modify then that
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/93783/
<hyper_ch> deamoon: copy and paste that into the .rtorrent.rc file
<hyper_ch> deamoon: don't save it yet
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then what is your maximum upload speed on your internet connection?
<deamoon> i didnt coppy numper
<deamoon> is it ok
<deamoon> ?
<deamoon> number
<deamoon> all this 1.2.3 etc
<hyper_ch> deamoon: which version did you now copy and paste?
<deamoon> yours
<hyper_ch> good
<v-dogg> evening folks
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now, what is your maximum upload speed on your internet connection?
<deamoon> i just didnt coppy line numbers okm
<deamoon> ?
<deamoon> 2.5mb
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yeah, you don't need the line numbers
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that's your upload?
<hyper_ch> wow
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: find the line:  upload_rate
<hyper_ch> deamoon: found it?
<deamoon> nah not yet
<v-dogg> what file manager would you recommend for an ex-windows use (for kde 3.5). Dolphin lack a few important features like tree view and up-folder button
<hyper_ch> deamoon: line 18
<hyper_ch> deamoon: upload_rate
<g_> Is there a way to find a program that's installed on your system with a simple search feature by now?
<deamoon> found it
<hyper_ch> g_: what program?
<g_> Ive got programs installed on the system but when i do a search for them they never find them what gives?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: change the 55 to 205
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> then three lines below, you have directory
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you see that?
<deamoon> yes
<Clyde> v-dogg, Konqueror
<deamoon> directory = /media/rtorrent
<deamoon> that yes
<hyper_ch> ok, where do you want to have the base directory (where shall torrents be downloaded to?
<deamoon> to deamoon torrents
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what folder?
<deamoon> torrents
<deamoon> that the folder name
<deamoon> iv got
<hyper_ch> deamoon: torrents on your desktop or torrents in your homefolder?
<deamoon> home
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then change it to:   directory = /home/deamoon/torrents
<mrunagi> desktop effects still wont work which leads me to believe that my drivers still arent working
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now, do you want certain config files and stuff also have as subfolder in the torrent directory or do you want to use another directory for that?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I chose to have everything in one place
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you can do it differently
<hyper_ch> deamoon: e.g.   session = /home/deamoon/rtorrent/session
<deamoon> ill do as u have
<deamoon> les problems for me
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: or in the same dir:   session = /home/deamoon/torrents/session
<deamoon> same
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the session is just 5 lines below the directory
<hyper_ch> deamoon: change it there accordingly
<deamoon> session = /home/deamoon/torrents/session change to this right
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good, now 4 lines further down you have this:   schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/media/rtorrent/watchlist/*.torrent
<hyper_ch> deamoon: change that to   schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/deamoon/torrents/watchlist/*.torrent
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> then 20 lines down, you see:   bind = 10.0.0.10
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: do you have just one network card in your computer and you connect only to one network?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then you can delete that line :)
<deamoon> just that
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just the     bind = 10.0.0.10
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the other lines have a   # at the start
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that means that is just a comment and not a configuration
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> now down to line 87
<deamoon> i c
<hyper_ch> deamoon: dht_port = 6881
<hyper_ch> deamoon: this is the standard port... if you have problems with running rtorrent because your ISP blocks it, you might need to change it. I would leave it as it is right now
<deamoon> found it
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> then go right to the end
<hyper_ch> on line 111 and 112 you have view_filter = ....
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> you can delete those two also... this is a custom modfication of mine
<v-dogg> Clyde: thanks. konqueror is ok.
<deamoon> what they do?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I do have a set of "static" torrents that I seed endlessly
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and with that filter you can set them into a seperate view
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so you can "differentiate" between "normal" and "static" torrents
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in order to use that you'd need to modify the source
<deamoon> but it doesn do any restrictions right
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so either delete those two lines
<hyper_ch> deamoon: comment them out by adding a # at the front
<hyper_ch> deamoon: or alter the source
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and recompile it
<hyper_ch> but don't leave them as it is
<hyper_ch> modifying the course would not be difficult
<deamoon> i comment them
<hyper_ch> but if you don't know that there are torrents that you will keep seeding forever, then there's no point of having that enabled :)
<hyper_ch> and the last two lines are entries on custom throttling of individual torrents
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> my_throttle --> the name that is displayed in rtorrent
<hyper_ch> and the 5 is the speed to which it gets throttled
<hyper_ch> that would be 5kByte
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now the most important things are changed, you can save the file now
<deamoon> so should i svae or save as
<hyper_ch> now we need to create the according directories
<hyper_ch> save
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you run now:     cat /home/deamoon/.rtorrent.rc
<hyper_ch> deamoon: will it list the content of the file?
<deamoon> its in terminal
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so it did list the content in the teriminal?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now run:  mkdir /home/deamoon/torrents
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and:  mkdir /home/deamoon/torrents/session
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and:  mkdir /home/deamoon/torrents/watchfolder
<deamoon> i got that dir already
<hyper_ch> it's ok if you have it already :)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the session and watchfolder shouldn't exist yet I guess
<deamoon> no
<deamoon> not yet
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so you created them now?
<deamoon> 1 sec plz
<deamoon> ok done
<hyper_ch> good :)
<deamoon> sry for delay
<hyper_ch> now start rtorrent by issuing  "rtorrent" in the terminal
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: on the bottom, does it give any error message?
<Yermek> Куда я попал? :)
<hyper_ch> !ru | Yermek
<ubottu> Yermek: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<deamoon> no
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good, now quit rtorrent by issuing:   ctrl+q
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now let's do some magic :)
<deamoon> lol
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: download this file   http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/intrepid/desktop/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent  into the /home/deamoon/torrents/watchfolder
<hyper_ch> just as test :)
<hyper_ch> if you downloaded the .torrent file into the watchfolder, restart rtorrent
<deamoon> grrr vuze grab it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ^^
<deamoon> i need to remove vuze now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: :)
<deamoon> tell me how
<deamoon> plz
<hyper_ch> deamoon: issue:  sudo apt-get remove vuze
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in the terminal
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: but close it first
<hyper_ch> btw, congratulations for your first compiling :)
<deamoon> does it removed all files
<deamoon> ty
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no, it leaves the config files
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> and downloaded stuff
<deamoon> should i remove em
<deamoon> 2
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you don't need those files anmore, remove them
<deamoon> i still got vuze
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what have you still got?
<deamoon> how come
<hyper_ch> deamoon: vuze might just be the metapackage
<hyper_ch> deamoon: also run:   sudo apt-get remove azureus
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> lets try now
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> you could also use the terminal to download that file ;)
<deamoon> got error
<deamoon> now
<hyper_ch> what error?
<deamoon> Plugin loader could not load the plugin:
<deamoon> kget_bittorrentfactory
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ok, open this in a browser:  http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/intrepid/
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what browser do you use?
<deamoon> firefox
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you can right-click and select save to, right?
<deamoon> yesd
<hyper_ch> deamoon: select one of the .torrent files and save it into the watchfolder
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well care later about the .torrent files and their link in kde
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ok, now restart rtorrent by issuing  "rtorrent" in the terminal
<deamoon> 1 sec
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now it should auto-load that downloaded .torrent file and start downloading
<deamoon> 1 sec plz
<cool> hello , can I somehow get kbluetoothd to work in 8.10 ? what's wrong with it?
<flavia> hi, so I got wifi working fine, only problem it's not connecting automatically at boot time. any ideas?
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> restart it
<deamoon> and file in whatch
<deamoon> folder
<Tm_T> cool: the service behind it, bluez, got changed bit too soon for us, so kbluetooth isn't working yet
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so, it did load it now in rtorrent and it starts downloading the file?
<deamoon> no
<hyper_ch> no? to which question?
<deamoon> all
<deamoon> :D
<hyper_ch> pastebin the output of:   ls /home/deamoon/torrents/watchfolder
<deamoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/93799/
<hyper_ch> deamoon: sorry:   my mistaked... close rtorrent again
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and edit the .rtorrent.rc config again
<hyper_ch> deamoon: kate ~/.rtorrent.rc
<hyper_ch> deamoon: go to line 30 schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and change it to:   schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/deamoon/torrents/watchfolder/*.torrent
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in the config it's named watchlist
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and we created now watchfolder
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so it won't recognize it of course :)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: pretty stupid of me :)
<deamoon> lol
<deamoon> ok lets c now
<hyper_ch> save and close the file
<hyper_ch> and restart rtorrent
<deamoon> yaha
<deamoon> it works
<hyper_ch> good :)
<hyper_ch> so, basically to start downloading new torrents directly, just put them into the watchfolder
<deamoon> and how can i stop it now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just one torrent?
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> use the arrow keys to select the torrent
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, i don't see the point of a cli torrent client , ktorrent works very well and is easy to use , unless of course you're a CLI dude
<deamoon> lets say now
<deamoon> how to stop it
<deamoon> ?
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: memory foot print
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: confortability of fully controlling it through ssh
<hyper_ch> deamoon: selected it?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: by using the up/down arrow keys?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: press   ctrl+k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that will close it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ctrl+s will restart it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and pressing twice ctrl+d (while started) or once while closed will remove the torrent
<hyper_ch> deamoon: however it will NOT delete the downloaded datafiles
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it will just delete the .torrent file
<deamoon> i c
<hyper_ch> deamoon: restart the torrent again
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I'll show you another important thing
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you have restarted it, make sure it's selected,
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then press the right arrow key
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you get then torrent details
<deamoon> grr i deleted tor file
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in the file list and tracker list you can activate or deactivate certain files if the torrent has more than one or enable/disable certain trackers (like moviex)
<deamoon> w8 sec plz
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, I just chose ubuntu torrent because I knew it was well seeded and it should download immediately after adding
<deamoon> ok i c now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you have a multi tracker or multi file torrent, at the according point just press the right arrow key again
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: press the left key again to go back to the main view
<hyper_ch> when you're there, press key 1-9 (not on the numeric block but above the letters) to change the view
<deamoon> ohh thats nice
<hyper_ch> and with the zxc and asd keys you can lower /raise the max upload limit
<hyper_ch> on the bottom left you see the limit
<deamoon> how can i pause downlad
<deamoon> ?
<hyper_ch> it should be 205 / off for you
<hyper_ch> deamoon: pausing is pressing  ctrl+d  only once
<hyper_ch> deamoon: while the torrent is started
<hyper_ch> or do you mean pause the complete download?
<hyper_ch> I mean pausing to everything?
<deamoon> nah when downlading
<hyper_ch> deamoon: a single torrent or all?
<deamoon> 1
<hyper_ch> deamoon: press   ctrl+d just once while the torrent is started
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: however I normally close the torrent and use ctrl+k
<cuznt> which ftp is better to use?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: because I accidentally deleted a few times a torrent :)
<cuznt> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<hyper_ch> deamoon: got any question to rtorrent this far?
<hyper_ch> cuznt: those are ftp servers... not clients
<deamoon> so ctrl+k stops torrent downlad
<cuznt> right
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it closes a torrent
<cuznt> so which is the best client to use then pls
<hyper_ch> deamoon: this means it will also move loaded chunks from memory
<hyper_ch> cuznt: depends... you can use konqueror or if you want a pure ftp client, use kftp
<hyper_ch> cuznt: or filezilla
<deamoon> and how can i pause torrent up and down
<cuznt> thanks
<hyper_ch> deamoon: easiest is to close it:   ctrl+k
<deamoon> i c
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and continue with   ctrl+s
<deamoon> i presed ctrl k
<deamoon> and it still uploading
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the status did not change to [CLOSED] ?
<deamoon> yes it did
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it takes a little while
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the speed is an average
<deamoon> ohh now it stoped
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so it first needs to adjust
<deamoon> i c
<deamoon> its nice stuff u know
<hyper_ch> deamoon: any more questions right now about rtorrent?
<deamoon> well its prety clear at a moment
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good... because we have one huge problem
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you close the terminal now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it will also close rtorrent
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that's where "screen" comes into play
<hyper_ch> deamoon: screen can be defined as "terminal multiplexer"
<deamoon> aha
<hyper_ch> deamoon: bascially screen allows you to run multiple terminals within itself
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's very simple to handle (I'll also give you some links afterwards
<hyper_ch> deamoon: (1) close rtorrent
<hyper_ch> deamoon: (2) start screen by entering   "screen"   into the terminal
<deamoon> u mean ctrl+q
<hyper_ch> deamoon: (3) you will get some text on the screen (ignore it just now)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yes,   ctrl+q
<hyper_ch> deamoon: (4) you will see then a "blank" terminal again
<hyper_ch> deamoon: addon for (3) --> press enter
<deamoon> hm
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ?
<deamoon> an that text i presed space bar
<hyper_ch> deamoon: tht works also I think
<nikita> hola
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so you started "screen" and you have now an empty terminal before you?
<deamoon> deamoon@deamoon-desctop:~/rtorrent/trunk/rtorrent$
<hyper_ch> deamoon: great
<deamoon> thats what i got at a moment
<hyper_ch> now start rtorrent
<hyper_ch> it will be started in screen then
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> now press the following:  ctrl+a  &  ctrl+c
<deamoon> and how cna i use termional
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what do you mean?
<deamoon> i mean if i need to use terminal for aptitude
<deamoon> or so
<hyper_ch> deamoon: we're getting there :)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: press:   ctrl+a & ctrl+c
<deamoon> i did
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now you should have a blank termianl again, right?
<deamoon> deamoon@deamoon-desctop:~/rtorrent/trunk/rtorrent$
<deamoon> thats the line i got
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good, what we did is the following:
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ctrl+a --> that command said that it shall address "screen"
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ctrl+c --> that command then said to screen that it shall create another virtual terminal
<hyper_ch> deamoon: maybe you want to monitor your system also a bit
<hyper_ch> deamoon: there are two tools, top and htop
<hyper_ch> deamoon: top is installed by default
<hyper_ch> deamoon: htop is not but is nicer
<nikita> hello
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now issue:  sudo apt-get install htop
<hyper_ch> deamoon: let me know when you're done :)
<deamoon> k
<deamoon> donne
<hyper_ch> launch htop by issuing:   htop
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you should get a colorfull screen
<hyper_ch> with the processes listed
<deamoon> htopyes
<hyper_ch> cpu used
<hyper_ch> memory usage
<hyper_ch> deamoon: right?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now let's do some screen magic
<hyper_ch> deamoon: remember, in screen terminal 1 we have rtorretn running
<deamoon> its like task manager on windows right
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in screen terminal 2 we have htop running
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now press:   ctrl+a  &  n
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that means again (ctrl+a) send command to "screen" and "n" cycle to the next virtual terminal
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you should be back at rtorrent now
<deamoon> im in rtorrent
<hyper_ch> right?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now press again  ctrl+a  & n
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and you're at htop
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: for heaven's sake we open now a third virtual terminal
<hyper_ch> deamoon: press again  ctrl+a  &  ctrl+c
<deamoon> i did already
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and cycle through them again
<hyper_ch> deamoon: with ctrl+a & n
<hyper_ch> deamoon: all works, right?
<deamoon> :D
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> now, let's assume you have screen running at home
<hyper_ch> and you are at school
<hyper_ch> and you want to check how it goes
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> so you would have to setup a ssh connection to your home computer
<r3n4tun1x> fgdfs
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> but we skip that now
<deamoon> 1 min plz i need to toilet
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just open a new konsol termianl
<hyper_ch> deamoon: a real one
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no problem ;)
<deamoon> ty
<deamoon> :D
<r3n4tun1x> Vão todos tomar no meio dos seus cús!!!
<r3n4tun1x> gf
<hyper_ch> !br | r3n4tun1x
<ubottu> r3n4tun1x: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<deamoon> im back
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ok, open a complete new real terminal
<deamoon> close that 1?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no, let it running (just for demonstration)
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> its open now
<r3n4tun1x> vai tomar no cú
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now, you being at school, you know that a screen session is already running at home
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: to check this, enter this command:   screen -ls
<deamoon> at work mate
<deamoon> at work
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that will list the screens
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ok, at work then ;)
<hyper_ch> you get something like this:
<hyper_ch> There is a screen on:
<hyper_ch>         7587.pts-1.xubi (12/27/2008 03:41:30 PM)        (Attached)
<hyper_ch> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-hyper.
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: right?
<deamoon> yes'
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good, now we detach that screen
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: run:   screen -d
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and it says it detached
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and now attach with.   screen -r
<hyper_ch> deamoon: cycle through the virtual screen termianls to check if everything is right
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ctrl+a  &  n
<deamoon> ohh it does work
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good :)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now just for fun
<deamoon> very impresed
<hyper_ch> deamoon: close both real terminals
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and afterwards open a new one
<hyper_ch> deamoon: run again.   screen -ls
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you see, it's detached now
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so you can directly attach to it:   screen -r
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that works also, right?
<deamoon> i got back
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good :)
<deamoon> ye
<deamoon> it does
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now you can also manually detach screen by issuing:   ctrl+a  &  d
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good :) now you got the essential tools together
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I'll give you now some links to "readup"
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in case you have some issues
<hyper_ch> deamoon: screen:  http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<hyper_ch> deamoon: rtorrent:  http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<hyper_ch> deamoon: (those two links got me hooked with screen and rtorrent)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then of course the rtorrent homepage:  http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<ubuntu_> So has anyone tried ext4 here yet?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: especially the user guide:  http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide   (remember, mentioning of   ^.... means  ctrl+.....)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and rtorrent common tasks:  http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that should help to answer most questions :)
<deamoon> it will
<deamoon> omg
<deamoon> so much info
<hyper_ch> deamoon: last but not least, here there's also a rtorrent support channel:  #rtorrent  :)
<deamoon> ty hyper
<gir_> Sorry to bother, is there anyone around who can help me with an nvidia drivers saga (intrepid)?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now a few other things
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: .torrent files still try to open with vuze, right?
<deamoon> no
<deamoon> ohh i dont know
<deamoon> now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: not anymore? you fixed that already?
<deamoon> nah
<deamoon> w8 i check
<hyper_ch> deamoon: :)
<deamoon> lol
<deamoon> no its not
<deamoon> its ok now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good... then to use the true power of rtorrent and screen is to be able to ssh into your box
<hyper_ch> deamoon: are you behind a router?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and do you actually want to be able to connect from everywhere to your box?
<deamoon> it would be nice
<hyper_ch> good :)
<deamoon> ol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: install openssh-server and denyhosts:    sudo apt-get install openssh-server denyhosts
<hyper_ch> deamoon: openssh-server is the actual sever that lets you connect from outside
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> denyhosts is a anti-bruteforce tool
<deamoon> like ftp?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no, it will be like a terminal
<EnMasse187> guys need uber helps with amarok
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> EnMasse187: #amarok
<EnMasse187> i set it up today
<EnMasse187> >_>
<EnMasse187> first ubuntu says kubuntu
<EnMasse187> now kubunut says amarok
<EnMasse187> >_________________________________>
<hyper_ch> EnMasse187: :)
<hyper_ch> EnMasse187: or should I have directed you back at #ubuntu ? ^^
<EnMasse187> yes
<EnMasse187> please
<hyper_ch> EnMasse187:  #amarok is the best try... there are amarok developers in there
<EnMasse187> i went into amarok and said
<EnMasse187> need uber helpz
<EnMasse187> :)
<hyper_ch> EnMasse187: you don't say that
<EnMasse187> i think that was why
<EnMasse187> i was directed
<hyper_ch> EnMasse187: you normally say what the problem is
<EnMasse187> what do i say then?
<EnMasse187> i also asked in wine, they said how is that wine related
<EnMasse187> XD
<gir_> is there a channel for nvidia stuff around here?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: denyhosts will auto-ban ip addresses that try too often to connect to your ssh server without proper logins
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so rule 1 is: have not a simple password
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you follow tht, then they cannot just guess the password
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I mean they would also need to know the username (which is already hard)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just making sure your box won't get hacked
<deamoon> :)
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> gir_: not sure if it's linux based nvidia
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so you normally want to auto-ban IP addresses that try to often to get in ;) and that's what denyhosts does
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the next thing you need to do is to forward port 22 from your router to your box
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I assume your box has a dedicated IP?
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> gir_: no private query
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that's all there is needed
<brazila> hi
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now you can access your box through ssh
<hyper_ch> hello brazila
<deamoon> k
<brazila> anyone could help
<hyper_ch> deamoon: at work, you're on windows?
<brazila> ?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> brazila: mind-reading is not a skill that many people posses... so telling the issue could help
<EnMasse187> guys hey
<EnMasse187> guess what
<EnMasse187> amarok is not helping
<hyper_ch> deamoon: on windows you have a ssh tool called Putty
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> gir_:
<EnMasse187> how do i pronounce daemon?
<EnMasse187> demon?
<deamoon> i think i saw it somewere
<hyper_ch> gir_: once more a private support request and you're on my ignore list
<EnMasse187> da emon?
<EnMasse187> day mon?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: google for "putty"
<brazila> i want to download something like musics
<EnMasse187> day man?
<jussi01> day-mon
<brazila> etc
<brazila> but
<EnMasse187> ahh
<brazila> i would
<brazila> like to use
<jussi01> !enter | brazila
<ubottu> brazila: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's just an .exe file
<brazila> ok
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and you would also need to know your home IP
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: do you have a static public IP provided by your ISP?
<brazila> sorry
<deamoon> static
<dstar> Hey, is it possible to run KDE apps under Gnome and get sound? I can't run KDE on my laptop right now, because for some reason resizing windows takes an absurdly long time (as in, 5-6 seconds) and googling didn't turn up anything useful, but _lord_ I don't like the gnome apps....
<hyper_ch> deamoon: nice :)
<deamoon> lol
<brazila> is there any program p2p for linux?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I mean your public IP on the internet
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the one that your ISP assigns to your router
<deamoon> it is static
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that's also static? cool
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you know it by heart?
<Al_nZ> morning people
<brazila> ??
<jussi01> !limewire | brazila
<ubottu> brazila: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<deamoon> well i used it before on windows for ftp
<hyper_ch> deamoon: easy :)
<deamoon> but now on linux cant
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, putty is simple, just enter the ipaddress
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and connect
<deamoon> cos dont know how
<brazila> how to install it using apt-get?? like root?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then at the prompt enter your user name
<slow-motion> hi
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and your password
<Al_nZ> would someone be able to help me with vncserver? I have it running on ubuntu but cant connect to it from my XP box. Says connect failed?
<hector__> hola
<deamoon> w8
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and you have a terminal like before
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so rtorrent and screen is no problem with putty
<deamoon> i look at mine laptop
<deamoon> k
<deamoon> 1 sec
<hyper_ch> deamoon: for "ftp" I can recommend WinSCP
<deamoon> ok
<Al_nZ> I dont think I have the right port open, but then again not even sure if a firewall is running, or the right port open?
<alltheworngthing> I'm having some trouble booting, any one have a moment to double check my setup?
<deamoon> could u help me to set it up later plz
<hyper_ch> deamoon: sure
<deamoon> k
<deamoon> cool
<deamoon> so 1 sec
<hyper_ch> deamoon: let me know when you're back
<brazila> anyone knows how to install it using the konsole?
<deamoon> i need to load win an laptop
<hyper_ch> brazila: sudo apt-get install frostwire
<brazila> ok
<brazila> thanks but i would like to install Ares P2P
<brazila> is there on Linux?
<hyper_ch> brazila: no clue what ares is
<brazila> oO
<brazila> by the way, thank  you very much for help me
<hyper_ch> brazila: does ares use it's own p2p protocol? or is it just an edonkey program?
<HappySmileMan> brazila: I think ares is only for Windows
<brazila> ah
<brazila> i thought it
<hyper_ch> it might run through wine
<brazila> too
<hyper_ch> if you really want ares
<deamoon> ok will
<hyper_ch> but if it's an edonkey program, then just use frostwire
<brazila> :S
<dstar> ... okay, weird. Last night I wasn't getting sound from konversation, now I am. Oh well, it works.
<brazila> didnt install
<hyper_ch> brazila: what did not install?
<brazila> frostwire
<hyper_ch> brazila: why not?
<brazila> here said that is impossible
<dstar> Does anyone know if there's a fix for the slow window resizing problem? Googling didn't help, and I can't use my KDE session when it takes 5-6 seconds to resize a window.
<brazila> to choose
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | brazila
<ubottu> brazila: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> brazila: copy the whole output from the terminal into pastebin
<PhilRod> dstar: fwiw, beta nvidia drivers helped things for me, although window resizing is still slowish
<PhilRod> (hope that helps, gtg)
<deamoon> ok im back
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ok, you got a windows box available for testing?
<brazila> :S
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: found putty?
<dstar> PhilRod: I've got an ATI 3100...
<deamoon> i just forwardingport now to mine pc
<deamoon> ye
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ;)
<brazila> im knew on linux im uusing Kurumin i dont know anything
<brazila> sorry
<hyper_ch> brazila: just copy the terminal output into pastebin
<hyper_ch> brazila: and then give the new url after posting here
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just let me know when you're ready ;)
<deamoon> how can write in red
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you just "highlight" someone by entering their name ;)
<bazhang> deamoon, type hyp <tab>
<brazila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93830/
<brazila> ??
<deamoon> hyper_ch ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in a channel that's busy it's good practice to do... as this way the other will not miss the message
<bazhang> deamoon, use tab complete :)
<deamoon> oh
<brazila> i had to do this?
<hyper_ch> brazila: but now paste the output of when you try to install frostwire:
<hyper_ch> brazila: pasting is good... but the error output is needed
<hyper_ch> brazila: run again...   sudo apt-get install frostwire
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ready now?
<brazila> this is in portuguese
<brazila> can be ???
<hyper_ch> brazila: still paste it
<deamoon> 1 sec connction type tcp or udt
<deamoon> udp?
<hyper_ch> brazila: or you might want to ask in #kubuntu-br
<hyper_ch> deamoon: tcp
<brazila> http://paste.ubuntu.com/93831/
<deamoon> ok lets try
<brazila> uhsauhsauh only me is online
<hyper_ch> deamoon: :)
<brazila> there :S bah rsrsrs
<hyper_ch> brazila: maybe #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hyper_ch> brazila: I know the problem now
<brazila> say it
<hyper_ch> frostwire is possibly not in the repositories anymore
<brazila> OH so i could try what?
<deamoon> it is
<hyper_ch> brazila: try amule:   sudo apt-get amule
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what is?
<deamoon> frostwire
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you're on 8.04?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: or 8.10?
<deamoon> i think 810
<deamoon> i got it trought apt get
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I can't find any frostwire
<deamoon> i cant c rtorrent in terminal
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what can't you?
<deamoon> w8 i check
<brazila> but it isnt like run on windows that virus
<Al_nZ> would someone be able to help me with vncserver? I have it running on ubuntu but cant connect to it from my XP box. Says connect failed?
<brazila> come whith programs
<Al_nZ> I dont think I have the right port open, but then again not even sure if a firewall is running, or the right port open?
<deamoon> deamoon@deamoon-desctop:~$ aptitude search frostwire
<deamoon> i   frostwire                       - A Truly Free and Open Source Peer to Peer
<hyper_ch> deamoon: hmmm.... are you sure you're on 8.10?
<hyper_ch> brazila: you can download it here:   http://www.getdeb.net/app/Frostwire
<deamoon> how to check
<jussi01> !versio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versio
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<brazila> but i wont know install it downloading
<eli_> hi guys
<hyper_ch> deamoon: run:  lsb_release -a
<Psychoholic> i'm having problems with amarok it keeps saying i don't have mp3 support but i installed the restriced drivers pack.
<jussi01> hyper_ch: getdeb is not a trusted source ;)
<eli_> i'm a newbie, and i need a help with setting my webcam.
<deamoon> 8.10
<brazila> it for website because im nub
<hyper_ch> jussi01: :)
<brazila> noob
<Psychoholic> do i need to install one for amarok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: strange... why isn't frostwire showing for me
<deamoon> i dont know
<deamoon> :D
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> what repos have you got?
<Psychoholic> it was working a few days ago then it just stoped
<brazila> anyone?
<deamoon> w8
<eli_> i've failed to find some step by step instruction on the forum...
<hyper_ch> can you paste bin   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyper_ch> deamoon: can you paste bin   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<v-dogg> the remote desktop client shipped with 8.10 (kde4) was a lot nicer than the one shipped with 8.04 (kde3.5). Is there a way to get that client for kde3.5?
<hyper_ch> v-dogg: not really
<v-dogg> bugger
<deamoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/93833/
<jussi01> Al_nZ: install guarddog for firewall config. check that port 5900 is open.
<v-dogg> I switched to 3.5 because it seems a lot stabbler
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's probably in the backports... I have not enabled that
<deamoon> dunno
<deamoon> u know better
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: nope... still not showing..hmmm
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I'll check later why :)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so, you got the windows box ready
<deamoon> yes
<v-dogg> another thing. is there an terminal/ssh terminal that would make URLs clickable? I'm used to using (n|p)utty on windows :)
<deamoon> it ready
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and you already downloaded putty?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and you tried to connect?
<deamoon> no
<hyper_ch> deamoon: start putty
<deamoon> allready
<hyper_ch> deamoon: enter the (lan) ip of your linux box
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and hit connect
<deamoon> k
<deamoon> 1 sec
<hyper_ch> deamoon: (or whatever it says)
<deamoon> i got nework error conecection refused
<hyper_ch> deamoon: what IP did you enter?
<deamoon> routers ip
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no, that does not work
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, depends on the router ;)
<deamoon> it says host name or ip address
<hyper_ch> deamoon: but normally, if both are in the lan
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then you need to enter the lan ip of the linux box
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> done
<deamoon> aske me for login
<eli__> hi guys
<hyper_ch> deamoon: enter your username (of the linux box)
<eli__> i'm a newbie, and i need some help in configuring my webcam
<hyper_ch> deamoon: then you'll be asked for the password
<hyper_ch> deamoon: enter it (no charachters and stars will be displayed)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and hit enter
<deamoon> what pasword?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: your user account on the linux box
<deamoon> oh
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you login as user of the linux box
<eli__> I've really tried to find some step-by-step guide into it, but I failed to find one that work for me,,,
<deamoon> done
<hyper_ch> deamoon: hence your username and password from there
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so you're logged in?
<deamoon> yes
<eli__> Anyone is willing to help?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now, let's do some magic
<deamoon> :D
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you remember how to detach screen?
<deamoon> creen -r
<deamoon> ?
<deamoon> screen
<hyper_ch> deamoon: screen -d (to detach)
<deamoon> oh
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and   screen -r  to reattach
<deamoon> so in linux terminal now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: doesn't matter if you try to reattach the screen
<hyper_ch> deamoon: while it's not detached... you'll just get an error then ;)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so, rtorrent and htop are still running?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now "from" the windows box?
<deamoon> k
<eli__> Hm, anyone?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so this works?
<deamoon> yes
<deamoon> i thinks so
<hyper_ch> deamoon: good :)
<deamoon> detached
<deamoon> it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so, if you setup portforwarding on the router correctly, you can now login from work also
<hyper_ch> deamoon: next is to download winscp --> http://www.winscp.com
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's free and open source software
<deamoon> i  does work
<deamoon> thats on win box
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yes, that's on the windows box
<eli__> hi guys, I need some help with my webcam.
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's like a ftp client - but works over a ssh connection
<deamoon> ohh
<hyper_ch> deamoon: pro: all the transferred packages are encrypted
<hyper_ch> deamoon: con: it's a bit slower due to encryption and package overhead
<hyper_ch> deamoon: pro: it works great and you only need to open one port to use ssh with putty and winscp :)
<deamoon> but will mine parents be able to connectto it
<deamoon> ?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: they will also need need winscp and an account (or use your account)
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> i sec than
<hyper_ch> deamoon: but if you want setup with more people, you might be better off to setup a real ftp server
<eli__> is anyone alive here?
<hyper_ch> eli
<deamoon> u mean another p?
<deamoon> pc
<hyper_ch> eli__: no clue... my webcam works out of the box
<hyper_ch> deamoon: no, not another computer... just another "server" on the box you have now
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ssh is also a "server"
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: a "server" in linux is just a program that waits to "server" something to someone that enters a request (e.g. like a webserver, ssh-server, ftp-server, ts2-server, vnc-server, .....)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's confusing as dedicated boxes are also called servers
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you got winscp?
<deamoon> i need it just on win box?
<deamoon> or on linux
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yes
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just windows
<hyper_ch> deamoon: on the linux box you already have the ssh-server running
<deamoon> user interface must be
<deamoon> ?
<deamoon> explorer or norton comander
<deamoon> ?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I prefer norton commander
<hyper_ch> deamoon: this will give a 2-pane window
<hyper_ch> deamoon: where one pane is the "remote" and one the "local" view
<deamoon> ok done
<hyper_ch> deamoon: now try to connect
<deamoon> same as on putty?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yes
<eli__> hi guys, is anyone willing to help me with a webcam configuration?
<deamoon> ok done
<hyper_ch> deamoon: :) should be simple to use, right?
<elitrou> hi guys, is anyone willing to help me with a webcam configuration?
<hyper_ch> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deamoon> ohh yes
<deamoon> u know i was looking for this
<deamoon> for ages
<deamoon> itssso good no
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, now I generally don't trust other users
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so I don't give out my account details - not even to my parents
<deamoon> xexexe
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so I use MySecureShell
<deamoon> how to greate accounts
<deamoon> ?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: have a look at that:   http://www.howtoforge.com/mysecureshell_sftp_debian_etch
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it works also for ubuntu
<hyper_ch> deamoon: nad I think mysecureshell is in the repos
<player775> hello.. can anyone give list with graphics card supported in latest kubuntu ?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so basically for other users I make a seperate account, make a common "home" folder for them and restrict them with mysecureshell
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's too much right now to explain that
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just have a look at that howto and explore it a bit :)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I'm sure you can find uot
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> i c
<deamoon> im so excited
<hyper_ch> deamoon: :)
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, you remember when we set the maximum upload in rtorrent?
<deamoon> yes
<deamoon> i thinks so
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, generally it's adviced to set it to 80-90% of your amx upload
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: as you have 2.5mbit you could go to 90%
<hyper_ch> deamoon: right now it's set to 80%
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's up to you on how you want to tweak it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: leave it at 80% now and see how it goes :)
<deamoon> i need to edit that file
<deamoon> k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and if you are using private torrent trackers (which are evil IMHO) then disable DHT
<deamoon> ye i need that
<hyper_ch> deamoon: as DHT will render the whole private tracker thing useless
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's all in the .rtorrent.rc config :)
<deamoon> so i just need to write desible
<deamoon> dht
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yes ....
<deamoon> write me full command plz
<deamoon> to open taht
<deamoon> plz
<hyper_ch> dht = off
<deamoon> .rtorrent.rc config
<hyper_ch> deamoon: just change   dht = auto   to    dht = off
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and restart rtorrent
<deamoon> but to pen this .rtorrent.rc config
<deamoon> lol
<hyper_ch> deamoon: kate ~/.rtorrent.rc
<deamoon> ty
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's a hidden file because it start with a .
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, good luck with rtorrent :) it's quite powerfull if you use it a bit
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and very good on memory usage
<cuniceta> ciao
<deamoon> yee
<deamoon> ty very much fella
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I hope you have bookmarked the few pages I gave you before?
<deamoon> that ftp is a miracle for me
<deamoon> all of them mate
<deamoon> all
<deamoon> 1 more thing
<hyper_ch> deamoon: yes?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: to to close screen?
<deamoon> how can i make firefox be as primary web browser
<hyper_ch> deamoon: KMenu --> applications --> system --> system settings
<deamoon> cos i geting konquerer opening all windows
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and then "default applications"
<hyper_ch> deamoon: select "web browser" and then select
<hyper_ch> deamoon: "in the following browser" and enter:   firefox
<deamoon> ok ty
<hyper_ch> deamoon: found it?
<deamoon> got to look at it cos is diferent
<hyper_ch> deamoon: are you in the system settings?
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> in the "general" tab
<hyper_ch> the second row "Personal"
<deamoon> when u click on web browser
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ok, what then?
<deamoon> theres 2 options
<hyper_ch> deamoon: select the lower one
<hyper_ch> deamoon: where you can type "firefox" in it
<deamoon> ohh
<deamoon> im so dumb
<hyper_ch> ^^
<deamoon> lets test it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and then of course press "apply"
<deamoon> yes
<deamoon> yes
<hyper_ch> ^^
<deamoon> ok
<hyper_ch> enjoy :)
<deamoon> ty wery much
<runpain2> how do I do the Option "NoLogo" "True" in xorg.conf
<crimsun> runpain2: for which video driver?
<runpain2> nvidia
<crimsun> runpain2: you have to create the appropriate stanzas, then
<runpain2> greek to me
<runpain2> can you pm me step by step please
<crimsun> i'm just waiting on pastebin
<runpain2> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> runpain2: see http://pastebin.ca/1294588
<runpain2> crimsun,  do i add this to the xorg.conf
<runpain2> and how do i do that i am a noobe
<luisfsm> holaaaaaaaaaa
<crimsun> runpain2: I gave you my entire xorg.conf
<crimsun> runpain2: you likely don't need the extra options that i have
<crimsun> runpain2: but that's the syntax
<runpain2> ok thanks will try that Section "Device" Identifier"Configured Video Device" Boardname	"NVIDIA GeForce 7 Series" Busid	"PCI:0:18:0"Driver "nvidia" Screen 0 Vendorname "NVIDIA"
<runpain2> see i have the geforce 7 series
<runpain2> brb
<snarkster> how do you configure firefox for itmss protocol?
<snarkster> !itmss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itmss
<snarkster> anyone know anything about itmss?
<jone_> I just installed kubuntu 6.10, and I want to upgrade to the latest version.. I am having trouble making apt-get update work, I get loads of errors like 404 and such when I try
<jone_> also Adept doesn't show any upgrade possibilities
<snarkster> your trying ti upgrade to old a version
<snarkster> there are some changes you need to make, but sorry Im not sure which ones you need to make
<snarkster> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_Willis_AAO> 6.10?   You Might want to go download a newer release --  Unless that was a typo ... :)
<runpain2> crimsum that work i just added the options line no logo  true and when i booted  up no logo
<snarkster> or read that page ubottu just showed
<runpain2> Thanks for showing me that little trick
<snarkster> no logo?? howto
<Dr_Willis_AAO> i alwyas enable the nvidia logo :) i want to see it.. to be sure my drivers are being used
<jone_> yes it was 6.10 unfortunately
<snarkster> oh.. nvidia logo.
<snarkster> jone follow that link ubottu posted and it will help you
<snarkster> just so you know ahead of time you have to upgrade several times
<Dr_Willis_AAO> jone_,  you are going to be llooking at like.. err.. several 100+mb of updates..  sort of like downloading each install cd, over agbain.
<jone_> likely to get messy?
<snarkster> no not really.. just take some time
<jone_> just having issues with the cd burner
<Dr_Willis_AAO> jone_,  i would STRONGLY suggest getting a newer iso/release issue.  You can make a bootable/install able thimbdrive with 'unetbootin'
<Dr_Willis_AAO> No cd needed :)
<snarkster> right well there are several ways to just use an iso and a usb flash drive
<jone_> isn't the usb flash drives tricky as hell?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> jone_,  run unetbootin, point it to the iso , clock go....
<Dr_Willis_AAO> click go...
<Dr_Willis_AAO> :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> wait a few min.. poof. bootable usb thumbdrive
<snarkster> oh no!!! I use mine all the time to assist people in recovery issues.
<snarkster> i created mine from pendrivelinux.com
<jone_> the javascript on kubuntu.com is causing my konqueror to hang :/
<Dr_Willis_AAO> i got a 4gb thumbdrive with persistant storage - made via the usb-boot-media tool in 8.10
<jone_> but ok, thanks a lot, I will download a new release now
<snarkster> Dr_Willis_AAO Awesome
<snarkster> jone good luck
<jone_> thanks all of you :)
<runpain2> laters folks
<snarkster> jone somebody will be here if you need help
<snarkster> how do you force logoff a user through a SSH connection?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> snarkster,  kill their shells is one way :)
<snarkster> i want to update my sons machine but it says that someone else is using the update process..
<snarkster> I dont see any adept or synaptic processes in the pgrep
<Dr_Willis_AAO> snarkster,   f may be easier to just make machine reboot.
<snarkster> true
<snarkster> but if he is updating then that will screw up the update
<Dr_Willis_AAO> ask him eot look at the screen i guess and see whats running?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> if no processes are running - it maybe a bad lock file. or somthing
<snarkster> true
<snarkster> but then again its his machine and I could just not worry bout it. :)
<snarkster> OT wow it was cold last night
<Dr_Willis_AAO> i find ubuntu  rather stable in that stuff. :) perhaps a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'  might be needed later.. perhaps not.. hard to tell
<jussi01> !aptfix | snarkster
<ubottu> snarkster: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<White_Pelican>  in 4.2 beta 2 for Intrepid, I seem to have lost my icon that says there are software updates available. How do I get that back?
<lamer> abend
<CTShadow> in konqueror, my menu-bar (where file, edit, ... are located) is gone. how do i get it back?
<SSJ_GZ> CTShadow: ctrl + m
<CTShadow> SSJ_GZ: thanks, you saved my day ;)
<SSJ_GZ> Hehe :)
<jenni_more> ola
<Schuenemann> What package do I need to get mkinitrd?
<martijn81> will 9.04 come with ext4 filesystem?
<yosh_> Salut
<martijn81> hi yosh_
<yosh_> J'ai un léger problème avec KDE, je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur Internet avec le Wi-fi.
<martijn81> !france
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yosh_> Oops, I'm sorry.
<Schuenemann> What package do I need to get mkinitrd?
<Metalman> need help
<martijn81> Metalman: just tell
<Metalman> just installed edubuntu and cant change the ubuntu desktop
<Metalman> hardy ubuntu
<martijn81> Metalman: and what if you reload X?
<martijn81> crtl+alt+backspace
<osman> #ZURNA
<Metalman> i installed conpiz and nothing
<martijn81> Metalman: you should be able to tell you GDM to choose edubuntu
<martijn81> your
<Pete21> Hi
<Pete21> I have installed kdevelop on ubuntu 8.10
<Pete21> and the konsole is not enabled, it's just a gray area
<cuznt> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<Pete21> seems like several people are having this issue as well, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6425236
<cuznt> !kdevelope
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelope
<cuznt> dont worry
<cuznt> they will fix it
<Pete21> Do anyone know how to solve it?
<metalman1673> need help
<metalman1673> need help with hardy ubuntu
<martijn81> Metalman: you should be able to tell your GDM to choose edubuntu
<metalman1673> how to that
<metalman1673> how do i do that
<martijn81> metalman1673: you can choose from your DesktopManager
<martijn81> just pull some menu's (i do not know the names of it)
<metalman1673> dont have desktop manager
<metalman1673> how to install it
<martijn81> you probably have, you will get there once you do ctrl+alt+backspace
<metalman1673> i did the ctrl+alt+backspace and all it was turn off
<floh> Hi, which directory are the firmware for b43 stored?
<martijn81> metalman1673: then choose log out there
<martijn81> you should get on the DM then
<metalman1673> i loged back in and nothing
<metalman1673> how can i install the DM
<Styx993> hello
<Styx993> is there any reason why linux would refuse to connect when kde isnt running?
<Evolution2> i just got yakuake 2.9.4 from the kde apps but the version on the sources is only 2.9.3. there seem to be no config file in folder. any help is appreciated
<ubuntu_> hello
<ert3> Hey I tried to install 8.04 over 8.10
<ert3> and for some reason I still have 8.10
<Evolution2> you cant degrade
<Evolution2> unless you delete the partition conpletely
<jone_> "A write error occured" - Goddamnit it never works when I try to burn cd's with K3b (I guess it's a hardware problem)
<Evolution2> jone_: i think so
<jone_> and when I installed UNetbootin from a .deb file i have no idea how to start it
<ert3> So if I where to manually make the partitions that would remove the old ones so I could down grade?
<Evolution2> right
<Evolution2> pop in a live ubuntu live cd
<ert3> cant
<ert3> less than 384
<Evolution2> oh
<Evolution2> hmm
<Evolution2> thats a problem
<ert3> I told the alt install CD to do a guided partitioning
<Evolution2> hmm
<Evolution2> i was gonna suggest partition editor
<Evolution2> remove it and reinstall with the older version live cs
<Evolution2> cd
<ert3> hmmm
<ert3> I could boot up
<ert3> manually delete all partitions
<ert3> reboot
<ert3> do it again to be doubly sure
<ert3> then install
<Evolution2> yea
<ert3> or I could just go DOD on the fucker and 7 pass rape the drive
<ert3> that would get it clean
<Evolution2> i dont know about that
<Evolution2> but i would suggest the first idea
<jussi01> !ohmy | ert3
<ubottu> ert3: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<HappySmileMan> Anyone here use KDevelop yet? I'm building it now, was wondering how stable it is
<HappySmileMan> Though I guess I can find out soon enough anyway
<snarkster> jone: it should be in settings
<snarkster> jone sorry my bad its under system
<snarkster> jone did you find it?
<snarkster> jone_ please to install usb-creator this will create an installable usb flash drive disk
<linux__> oi
<snarkster> oi
<linux__> oi
<jussi01> linux__: can we help you with something?
<jone> I installed 6.10 because I only had a very old CD - Now I am unable to burn a new CD because of hardware issues, is there any way to start installation from 6.10 by mounting the ISO file of the 8.10 version?
<hyper_ch> no
<hyper_ch> jone: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/
<hyper_ch> but it's not supported anymore
<jone> what do you mean? i just want to upgrade
<jone> or rather, just install 8.10
<PuRA> oi
<jone> I heard upgrading from 6.10 to 8.10 would be a pain
<hyper_ch> jone: ah, you don't want to reinstall 6.10
<jone> I am unable to burn a new cd from this computer, and when I burn from a different computer (also different brand), it appears as an "empty cd" in the drive
<p_quarles> jone: it would be impossible at this point
<hyper_ch> jone: do you have a usb pendrive?
<p_quarles> jone: if you can't burn a CD, you'll need to look into an alternative way of getting it
<snarkster> do you have a flash drive?
<p_quarles> jone: if a friend can burna CD for you, that would be great; otherwise, a flash drive, a network boot (would require another computer) or you'll have to request a CD from Canonical
<jone> Yes I have a flash drive, and yes I installed Unetbootin or what it was called.. but when I choose it during startup I get weird behaviour.. the screen starts flickering and the first options dialog is scrolling through the monitor in an intense speed (impossible to read what the options are)
<PuRA> ny brasilians?
<jone> I have several other computers available
<p_quarles> !br | PuRA
<ubottu> PuRA: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hyper_ch> jone: PXE could also be an option
<hyper_ch> jone: but that depends on the computer you try to install to
<snarkster> jone you can use a 1 gig flash drive to create a installable install
<PuRA> #urubuntu-br
<PuRA> ok?
<p_quarles> PuRA: type /join #ubuntu-br
<snarkster> or you can download the iso of 8.10 and then goto pendrivelinux.com to learn how to create a installable flashdrive that way
<snarkster> or install usb-creator to create a installable flash drive
<hyper_ch> jone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<jone> hyper_ch: that looked interesting, thanks
<hyper_ch> jone: or a step back:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<snarkster> or very complex..
<snarkster> usb creator will work easily and only uses a 1 gig flash drive that if your computer can boot from usb will allow you to install
<emma> any ideas how to get knetworkmanager to actually connect to a signal that it sees?
<emma> i have an UNSECURED wifi here in the house, kubuntu sees it, but i can't make anything connect.
<emma> is there perhaps a way to do this with a cli tool or something?
<cllaudyu> can someone help me with Konversation how can i add another irc server to it?
<xjjk> emma: AFAIK, no
<cllaudyu> and how can i save it
<xjjk> cllaudyu: should be easy... what are you having problems with?
<HappySmileMan> cllaudyu: File > Server List > New...
<emma> there must be a way to connect to a wifi signal without a gui
<emma> iwconfig maybe?
<xjjk> emma: well, yes, but with knetworkmanager
<xjjk> or network manager in general
<emma> is knetworkmanager just broken in kubuntu then?
<cllaudyu> first i want to find out how to send a messange to a nickname on main chat
<xjjk> emma: not likely... it's probably something characteristic to that wifi network/your machine
<cllaudyu> i don't want to write a nick every time
<crimsun> emma: sure, you can use iwconfig (from wireless-tools) or wpasupplicant
<crimsun> emma: does knetworkmanager spit out any debug info/
<emma> well this signal is not secured. and knetworkmanager DOES see it there, it shows the ESSID and strong signal but there is no indication of how to connect.
<xjjk> emma: er, click the menu entry?
<xjjk> what happens when you try to select it
<cllaudyu> what is Bookmarks for in Konversation? it saves the irc channel?
<emma> what do you mean click the main entry?
<emma> when i select it, nothing happens.
<xjjk> check for debug info..
<xjjk> usually in /var/log/messages or syslog
<emma> it's just about the most outrageous thing i've seen.
<Guest80251> eagles0513875: not to bad for a pIII
<crimsun> emma: tried `tail -F /var/log/daemon.log' in a separate Konsole simultaneously?
<emma> i'll give it another chance but i think it's pretty hopeless.
<emma> the difficult thing is, i'm dual booting here so i'm using windows to chat with you now. Whatever advice you give I have to restart and try it in kubuntu.
<xjjk> ugh
<emma> and if it doesn't work i have to restart and boot all over again to come back here.
<emma> so it sounds like 'try to find bug report'
<xjjk> emma: thanks for mentioning... you probably want to try to find a few different ways to get online
<xjjk> and try to fix within linux rather than rebooting all the time
<crimsun> i recommend virtualbox + kubuntu
<emma> there's no way.
<xjjk> emma: how do you know...
<xjjk> have you tried connecting via the CLI/raw wpa_supplicant?
<xjjk> I actually use wpa_supplicant myself... knetworkmanager isn't there for me yet
<cllaudyu> it's surprising for me to see everything working fine without crashes
<xjjk> emma: setting up wpa_supplicant is a bit of a headache, though
<crimsun> using iwconfig is fairly painless, however.
<cllaudyu> i spoked to soon A Fatal Error Occurred
<xjjk> mm, yah, it's a network without any encryption/auth, correct emma?
<cllaudyu> The application Plasma Workspace (plasma) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
 * xjjk continues to use KDE 3.5.9 in hardy waiting for KDE 4.2
<cllaudyu> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1661 MHz (3323 bogomips), HD: 2/8GB, RAM: 205/248MB, 114 proc's, 18.47min up
<jone> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux - (did it manually) and it worked fine, booted the installer, but when I choose where I want it installed, the original sda disk is gone, so i am unable to install it to /dev/sda1
<jone> but it is visible in /proc/partitions
<emma> xjjk: yes no security
<xjjk> emma: the braindead way to connect with iwconfig (not robust)
<xjjk> exit knetworkmanager
<xjjk> sudo iwconfig # check what your wireless if is
<xjjk> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your essid" # if wlan0 was your wireless interface
<emma> that sounds like it's workable.
<xjjk> sudo dhclient wlan0 # fetch IP via DHCP, if using DHCP
<emma> put the essid in quotes?
<xjjk> this isn't robust at all, and it not working does not mean you cannot get it to work
<xjjk> if the essid contains a space, yes
<emma> it does not.
<xjjk> without quotes is fine
<emma> i'll try iwconfig
<xjjk> emma: if you want to go the wpa_supplicant route...
<xjjk> emma: hold
<emma> okay
<xjjk> emma: so, Debian/Ubuntu have a networking mode called wireless roaming
<xjjk> you configure it all via text files
<xjjk> and it uses wpa_supplicant, no GUI
<xjjk> not that you need one...
<xjjk> if you've a new network, you add to a config file
<xjjk> and wpa_supplicant automatically connects if in range
<emma> knetworkmanager needs to be fixed.
<xjjk> eh it needs to be made more reliable
<xjjk> and report errors
<xjjk> not that Windows or OS X are any better
<xjjk> you'll get an error "can't connect" but usually there's little you can do about it
<xjjk> emma: see /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<xjjk> read the details on setting up "roaming mode"
<SJr|Nbook> Is there some reason I get an error "Invalid Argument 'Ad-Hoc'" error when I try to issue iwconfig ath0 mode Ad-Hoc
<xjjk> SJr|Nbook: the atheros driver is a PITA, and does stuff differently
<SJr|Nbook> Ah
<xjjk> the error is self-explanatory... the driver doesnt support ad-hoc model like that
<SJr|Nbook> what should I do?
<xjjk> there's this other way to do it, not via iwconfig
<xjjk> see madwifi's website
<SJr|Nbook> Should I try and use the ndiswrapper?
<xjjk> I've never used ndiswrapper myself but stories tell me no, avoid it if you can
<xjjk> linux-native drivers will almost always be better
<jone> Could anyone see screenshot? http://skittent.net/~enoj/kubuntu-installer.png - Trying to install Kubuntu using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux ( got partition where I placed the contents from the cd and edited grub to boot from this partition (booting from partition is (0,4)) - sda1 never appears in the install to the right in the screenshot
<SJr|Nbook> thanks xjjk
<Hydrant2> Hello all... strange issue with Kubuntu 8.10... when I put in a CD, isn't it supposed to come up with a menu of actions?
<Hydrant2> it doesn't for me on this install, and I think I might be missing a package or something is wrong
<venom_> c'est fr ici
<SJr|Nbook> xjjk is there something else I need to do to be able to see the ad-hoc network after it's up as adhoc
<genii-around> venom_: Non.  #kubuntu-fr
<venom_> lol
<xjjk> SJr|Nbook: don't think so... I haven't done this in a long time
<venom_> tu comprend bien le français pour un us
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmm maybe I'll try this in windows first
<xjjk> you followed all the instructions on the madwifi website right?
<SJr|Nbook> Yeah
<SJr|Nbook> it's up
<genii-around> venom_: Canadian
<SJr|Nbook> but it's not broadcasting
<SJr|Nbook> and I can't join it.
<venom_> tu connais pas moobu par azard
<genii-around> venom_: English only here svp
<xjjk> SJr|Nbook: don't think I can help you with that... check madwifi's support?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> question
<Roey> I can't get sound working after I rebooted.  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m77920f82.  What's the issue, does anyone know?
<venom_> hum pas facille , ho to the install Moobu ?
<chop> hi
<Roey> hiiiiii
<crimsun> sudo fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> pastebin the output
<willy> whats a good programe for yahoo
<crimsun> willy: meaning chat? try kopete.
<willy> i got  friend in yahoo
<willy> and i need a good programe
<Roey> crimsun:  heya!
<willy> is that with  voice
<kid> hi all
<Roey> crimsun:  http://pastebin.com/m4814d30c
<Roey> crimsun:  yeah I did that before, had no idea what to kill
<crimsun> Roey: sudo pkill timidity
<Roey> I tried.
<Roey> one sec.
<Roey> still no go, crimsun
<metalman1673> how can i change from the gome desktop to the kde desktop??????
<Roey> brb
<crimsun> Roey: what are you testing to determine "no go"?
<metalman1673> can anyone give me a hand
<crimsun> metalman1673: did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<emma> im back.
<xjjk> emma: how'd it go?
<emma> xjjk -- i wsa just over to kubuntu again, when i did sudo iwconfig it did not list any valid signals.
<xjjk> emma: it did not list any network interfaces
<xjjk> ?
<crimsun> you don't need to wait til it's listed if you know the essid
<emma> xjjk: yeah not really.
<emma> but it's eth1
<xjjk> emma: that's odd..
<xjjk> oh, well OK
<xjjk> did the rest of the steps work?
<emma> its eth1 i can tell that from knetwork manager which does find the signal and even shows that it's strong but then the icon never lights up and says it's disconnected.
<emma> kjjk no they did nothing.
<Roey> crimsun:  mpg123
<xjjk> emma: what did trying to get an IP via DHCP do?
<xjjk> time outs?
<xjjk> you should get errors
<xjjk> if something is wrong
<emma> i didn't try that, i don't remember what to do there.
<crimsun> Roey: did you actually kill timidity?
<xjjk> emma: it was the last line I gave you, sudo dhclient eth1
<crimsun> Roey: i.e., do you need to sudo /etc/init.d/timidity stop ?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> yes and mpg123 still gives me those errors
<emma> xjjk, just sudo dhclient eth1 ?
<xjjk> emma: yes
<daz_> Hi everyone. I want to use rdiff-backup, and I was just wondering if, as well as replacing changed/removed files, it removes file that weren't originally backed up (like a system restore point)
<willy> hey any good yahoo programes to chat
<xjjk> emma: without having run that, you'd not have an IP address
<Roey> hey emma
<emma> anything else i should type there because every time i try i have to reboot twice.
<xjjk> the iwconfig step only associates with a wireless network
<metalman1673> how can i change from gome to kde
<xjjk> emma: just to recap...
<Hydrant2> when people here put in a CD, does it pop up a menu like in KDE 3 for them (on Intrepid) ?
<xjjk> sudo iwconfig eth2 essid "your essid"
<emma> but it's eth1 isn't it>
<xjjk> sudo iwconfig eth2 # make sure eth2 it using that essid (may not necessarily be connected)
<xjjk> er, sorry, eth1
<xjjk> sudo dhclient eth1
<xjjk> to get an IP
<emma> in that order?
<xjjk> you should have Internet access after that
<xjjk> yes
<daz_> metalman1673: Do you want to completely ditch Gnome, or have both Gnome AND KDE available?
<emma> okay.
<xjjk> err, blah, and make sure you exit knetworkmanager
<emma> i'm going to write it down in pencil.
<xjjk> before doing any of this
<willy>     here dude              http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<xjjk> (1) turn off knetworkmanager (2) sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "your essid" (3) sudo dhclient eth1
<xjjk> that is the minimum
<willy> its tell u how to do it
<Roey> crimsun:  yes and mpg123 still gives me those errors
<crimsun> Roey: is timidity still running, though?
<crimsun> Roey: you'll continue to get those errors if timidity is running.
<willy> does any 1 know what a good programe to run on yahoo
#kubuntu 2008-12-28
<Roey> crimsun:  ps aux | grep tim   yields nothing
<emma> xjjk, okay thank you, im going to boot into linux now and try those three things in that order.
<xjjk> emma: also, did you look at that text file
<crimsun> Roey: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<emma> xjjk: no if it comes to that it's too hopeless to bother.
<xjjk> emma: OK.. up to you...
<emma> i just thought it would be better to learn python on linux, i can try to learn it on windows if lnux cannot get on the internet.
<xjjk> oh, you're only interested in learning Python?
<emma> that's what i want to do.
<Roey> OK
<xjjk> virtualizing Linux with VirtualBox isn't that bad of an idea
<willy> hey does any one know any yahoo chat programes
<xjjk> if you want to go that route
<Roey> crimsun:  it turned out to be nspluginviewer.  GRRRR.  Why the frick doesn't it use ALSA?????
<xjjk> willy: pidgin
<emma> it would be much more enjoyable to play with  Python in linux.
<Roey> (I'm on a 64-bit arch)
<xjjk> emma: yes, it would
<emma> maybe instal wubi on windows?
<willy> any thing else with voice
<xjjk> emma: afaik wubi is still going to require you to setup your hardware
<xjjk> which is the problem here
<crimsun> Roey: nspluginwrapper doesn't care about the sound system. what's using nspluginwrapper? Flash?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> yes indeed.
<emma> virtualizing linux in windows, won't that be the same as wubi?
<xjjk> emma: virtualizing stuff, you bypass all that
<Roey> crimsun:  yes indeed.
<xjjk> emma: no
<crimsun> Roey: which version?
<Roey> crimsun:  9.x
<emma> hm.
<emma> im not sure what virtualising linux in windows means then.
<Roey> crimsun:  it's not the beta 10 version that's native 64-bit
<crimsun> Roey: on which Kubuntu release?
<Roey> 8.10, crimsun
<crimsun> Roey: and which arch are you using?
<Roey> crimsun:  er, wait:
<xjjk> emma: wubi lets you run linux natively without setting up separate partitioning
<xjjk> emma: virtualizing lets you run another OS inside another OS
<Roey> Kubuntu 8.10:  http://pastebin.com/m4ded81d7
<xjjk> i.e. Linux within Windows, or vice versa
<kimalasi> www.myspace.com
<xjjk> there are a couple programs that let you do that, such as VMWare, VirtualBox, etc
<emma> are they free and easy to install on windows?
<xjjk> emma: VMware and VirtualBox have free versions, ys
<xjjk> yes*
<xjjk> very easy to install on Windows
<xjjk> easy to install on Linux too
<xjjk> I use VirtualBox to run Windows apps when in Linux
<xjjk> so I don't have to reboot
<crimsun> Roey: which $arch?
<Roey> crimsun:  X86_64
<emma> well let's hope the three step processes: (1) turn off knetworkmanager, (2) sudo iwconfig eth1 essid FarmNet (3) sudo dhclient eth1
<emma> does it.
<xjjk> emma: sure
<xjjk> if you want to talk about the virtualization route, we can talk about it afterward...
<emma> see you after a couple boots either way :) thanks for your kind help :)
<xjjk> NP
<emma> okay :)
<crimsun> Roey: first, remove libflash-mozplugin, then tell me the sha1sum of /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<ooda> Hi
<Roey> crimsun:  9989de79e5e63493c5763da087a41aacc9e11530  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<ooda> why are so many people in here, but there is no one talking
<Roey> ::cricket::    ::cricket::
<crimsun> Roey: erm, that's definitely not the 64-bit alpha
<ooda> lol
<crimsun> Roey: 5b8bbeb0a90ab12bf0e7f5c57304ace9085eca9b  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Roey> oh ok
<Roey> crimsun:  how do I install that one??
<Roey> crimsun:  I assume that one respects ALSA
<Roey> since it does not use the wrapper
<crimsun> Roey: they both respect alsa, the question is which of the two flash plugins was being used
<Roey> oh.
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> so what's the next step?
<willy> oi what yahoo programes u can use
<crimsun> Roey: well, assuming it's working fine w/o a Flash instance running, test mpg123 alongside a Flash instance
<Roey> er I jsut removed it
<Roey> so...?
<Roey> crimsun:  I just removed it I thought
<crimsun> Roey: which flash package(s) did you remove?
<crimsun> Roey: you need one but not both =)
<Roey> crimsun:  libmoz-flash
<Roey> or something like that
<Roey> crimsun:  the one you told me to remove
<crimsun> Roey: ok, but you left flashplugin-nonfree alone (i.e., still installed), correct?
<Roey> ii  flashplugin-nonfree    10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intre Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Roey> aye
<crimsun> Roey: ok, so try mpg123 alongside some youtube schtick
<Roey> crimsun:  yeah that worked
<crimsun> Roey: ok, case closed.
<Roey> so does this one /not/ go through ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> err, you mean nspluginwrapper?
<crimsun> [not the ndis windows/ndis driver wrapper]
<Roey> crimsun:  http://pastebin.com/m46e0ff0c
<Roey> nspluginwrapper?  I think?
<crimsun> Roey: you're using the wrapped one
<Roey> oof
<Roey> crimsun:  I want the 64-bit native one
<crimsun> it doesn't matter
<Roey> ok
<crimsun> then you need to purge nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree, then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<metalman1673> i have both but i just want to use kde
<Roey> whichever ends this sound issue ofr me
<crimsun> the sound issue is already resolved
<metalman1673> need help
<Roey> crimsun:  OK, so I purged nsplugin-wrapper and flashplugin-nonfree, but when I try to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, it says it wants to install nspluginwrapper as well.
<crimsun> Roey: what's the output from `apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree' ?
<Roey>   Candidate: 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1
<Roey> crimsun:    Candidate: 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1
<metalman1673> need help
<Roey> crimsun:  uh, I wonder if I'm missing a deb line?
<crimsun> well, that's the version from intrepid-{security,updates}
<Roey> ok
<Roey> so what should I be using then?
<ronaldo_> alguem do amapa
<Roey> nao
<Roey> não
<jone> Could anyone see screenshot? http://skittent.net/~enoj/kubuntu-installer.png - Trying to install Kubuntu using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux ( got partition where I placed the contents from the cd and edited grub to boot from this partition (booting from partition is (0,4)) - sda1 never appears in the install to the right in the screenshot
<Roey> crimsun:  so what should I be using then?  And how do I switch to it?
<crimsun> Roey: you're using the correct version. it's the same source package as intrepid's, just updated for the security fix. it's not the same as jaunty's, so you don't get the native 64-bit one by default.
<Roey> crimsun:  ok.
<Roey> crimsun:  how do I use the 64-bit one?
<crimsun> Roey: if you want jaunty's, you'll need to install it explicitly.
<Roey> crimsun:  how do I do this?
<crimsun> Roey: well, i don't necessarily recommend it.
<metalman1673> can anyone give me a hand with changing from gome desktop to kde
<crimsun> Roey: it's http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.15.3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<crimsun> metalman1673: did you install kubuntu-desktop as i suggested?
<Roey> is it something I can wget and then dpkg -i?
<Roey> crimsun:  is it something I can wget and then dpkg -i?
<metalman1673> yess
<metalman1673>  and nothing
<crimsun> Roey: you should be able to click the url directly, and it should bring up gdebi
<crimsun> metalman1673: "nothing" meaning?
<Roey> crimsun:  ok
<RytmenPinne> why does kmail need to open the wallet when shutting it down?
<Roey> crimsun:  I mean, I've installed it already.  THANKS Dan :)
<Roey> U R AWESOME
<metalman1673> well gome keeps being my desktop
<metalman1673> and cant change to kde
<crimsun> metalman1673: did you choose to use the kde session in Choose Session...
<metalman1673> when i click on the icon kde theme it does't work
<metalman1673> were can i change kde session
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone know how to readd Ark's "extract here" and "extract to" right click file menu options on archives from KDE3 onto KDE4 (since apparently that doesn't come on Kubuntu by default)?
<david_> how do i watch youtube videos on kubuntu?
<deamoon> firefox
<crimsun> if you're on 32-bit, you can use adobe-flashplugin, or you can use swfdec-mozilla
<david_> how do i install flashplyer through adept?
<khesatan> hello :)
<david_> could someone help me get youtube to work
<Hydrant2> david do apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<david_> Hydrant2:  did not work
<Hydrant2> why
<david_> Hydrant2:  how do i get to root sudo -i?
<Hydrant2> sudo bash
<Hydrant2> do you have multiverse/3rd party / universe enabled in adept ?
<dr_willis> dont use 'sudo bash' --   sudo -s , or sudo -i, is much perfered.
<david_> Hydrant2: went to root and it said could not find package adobe-flashplugin
<dr_willis> The package 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' installs flash and java and some other bits you proberly want.
 * genii hands dr_willis a coffee
<khesatan> is there a decent beginner's/idiot's guide to ubuntu?  i would like to have some reference material, if anyone would be kind enough to recommend something.
<khesatan> aside from the main website, i mean, and the help guides
<dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<dr_willis> and yes.. that book is old.. but gnome is gnome....
<khesatan> okay..
<khesatan> <-- utterly new, for what it's worth >.>
<khesatan> thanks, though :)
<dr_willis> thats a decent book for someone that has no clue what linux even/gnome even is.. but its basicially a 'learn how to use gnome' book sort of...
<khesatan> great!  i've bookmarked it so i can look it over
<asobi> is it me or does it take more space to upgrade than a fresh install?
<smax> hi
<smax> has anyone here installed quake wars enemy territory, comercial version?
<david_> how do i get mom free flashplayer through adept?
<dr_willis> The package 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' installs flash and java and some other bits you proberly want.
<david_> non
<bazhang> gnash?
 * dr_willis is lazy and uses tat meta-package
<david_> could someone tell me how to get the non free flashplayer on adept?
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> david_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dr_willis> that Factoid page - is a bit out of date
<bazhang> david_, unless you mean the standalone player
<JediatNight> Hi, I'm playing dvds on kubuntu , How can i increase the screensize ? it seems like the screensize is small and i'd like to increase it. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> check out the docs for the player?  try other players..   I perfer gmplayer myself.
<dr_willis> Not sure what you mean by screensize.. You mean the video is displayed in a smaller then  it should be window?
<david_> bazhang: typed that into terinal and still cannot watch youube
<bazhang> david_, type about:plugins in browser bar and make sure it was installed
<david_> bazhang: im using konqueror
<david_> bazhang: but in terminal it said everything was installed
<bazhang> david_, did you quit, clean cache and restart konqueror
<smax> has anyone here installed quake wars enemy territory, comercial version?
<david_> bazhang: no i dont know how?
<emma> hm, i just can't make wifi work in kubuntu at all.
<emma> and the wifi is not even secured.
<david_> bazhang: does that mean restart my pc?
<bazhang> david_, no, clear the cache in konqueror, then quit konqueror and restart it; nothing to do with restarting your pc
<emma> are there problems with knetworkmanager?
<bazhang> david_, seldom need to restart pc unless it is a kernel upgrade
<david_> bazhang: how do i clear the cach?
<bazhang> david_, I'm not using konqueror at the moment, but it should be in the preferences there (just look around a bit)
<david_> bazhang: were are the prefereces?
<david_> bazhang: do iopen koqueror?
<david_> bazhang: sry sp do i open konqueror?
<Qrawl> is anyone having problems with kgpg in 4.2
<genii> david_: Settings..Configure Konqueror...Cache (in left pane)... "Clear Cache" button( in right pane) ... Apply
<david_> genii: when i do hit the clear button it will not let meapply?
<genii> david_: OK, thats fine.
<genii> david_: The  Apply button might only be needed if you change the cache size or so
<david_> genii: still no you tube
<genii> david_: Did you do: Settings..Configure Konqueror... Plugins (left pane) .. Scan for New Plugins (right pane)
<Souper> i'm trying to upgrade to the kde4.2 beta and i've added the source but when i perform apt-get upgrade it says that all of the packages were held back.
<HappySmileMan> apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<Harman> hello
<Souper> oh awesome, thanks.
<Harman> hello friends i want to install my graphics driver
<Harman> unichrome
<Harman> can anybody help me
<JontheEchidna> Harman: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is probably the package you want
<Harman> i have run it
<Harman> but doesnt work
<david_> genii: now i get the black screen on youtube
<xjjk> emma: hey, did you end up getting your wireless working?
<xjjk> nm, just saw your note in the recent scrollback
<genii> david_: Did you exit and restart Konq since you installed the other plugins, etc?
<david_> genii: yes i did still black screen when i try to play vids
<genii> david_: Do you have package: konqueror-nsplugins               installed?
<genii> (or konqueror-nsplugins-kde4   if on kde4)
<david_> genii: i have no cle probably not new install
<genii> david_: You have kde3 or kde4 installed?
<david_> genii:  kde4
<genii> david_: Then in Konsole (with Adept closed): sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins-kde4
<genii> david_: You may need first:  sudo apt-get update
<shah> hi
<Adola> hi
<guiterb> all
<_2> !info ncurses dapper
<ubottu> Package ncurses does not exist in dapper
<_2> ?
<_2> !find ncurses dapper
<ubottu> Found: evms-ncurses, lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg (and 12 others)
<_2> !find ^ncurses dapper
<ubottu> Found: libncurses5-dev, ncurses-base, ncurses-bin, ncurses-term, ncurses-hexedit
<nosrednaekim> dapper!? kinda outdated there :)
<_2> nosrednaekim it's lts
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... don't get many people still running that though :P
<Tm_T> !botabuse | _2
<ubottu> _2: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<inteliwasp> can i have 2 diffrent versions of the nvidia drivers installed for 2 cards at the same time?
<nosrednaekim> inteliwasp: no
<inteliwasp> well i just got a pci gforce 5200 card but i already have a gforce3 card that does not allow the latist version
<_2> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<_2> >> You must have Ncurses installed in order
<_2> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<Tm_T> _2: you prolly need -dev package
<_2> i have both ncurses-bin and ncurses-base   as well as libncurses-dev
<_2> there is no ncurses-dev   btw
<nosrednaekim> inteliwasp: better go for the nv drivers then :(
<inteliwasp> nosrednaekim for both or the gf3?
<nosrednaekim> for both
<max_> okay, i've got a stupid question, if anyone can help me
<max_> i've just installed kubuntu 8.10, switching from ubuntu using gnome
<max_> and was wondering if anyone could help me to change the window decoration theme...
<max_> i'm not sure which packages i'm missing, mostly..at least, that's how it seems to me
<_2> maybe the error message is inaccurate, maybe it's a missing compiler
<nosrednaekim> max_: yeah, go to systemsettings->appearance->windows
<_2>  /bin/sh: gcc-3.3: command not found
<_2> yeah that was it.    problem solved.
<who_ever> hi there, i wonder if there is a tools for kubuntu to edit windows registry ?
<Adola> Excuse me.  How can I get dbus-monitor?
<nosrednaekim> !info dbus-monitor
<ubottu> Package dbus-monitor does not exist in intrepid
<nosrednaekim> !find dbus-monitor
<ubottu> File dbus-monitor found in dbus
<hang3r> its installed by default, just run dbus-monitor
<Adola> Can somone please help me with this? http://linux.die.net/man/1/dbus-monitor
<SJr|Nbook> I have a Intel ALC268 Audio card, under Windows the maximum volume sucks, with headphones. You can go in and adjust an equalizer in the drivers to get it to be regular level. How can I do that with Linux? Also I'm having problems with high CPU Usage in KDE
<nongo>      
<nongo>   
<nongo>   
<nosrednaekim> SJr|Nbook: you can use Kmix... if it doesn't show all the channels, you mayneed to enable them via configure->channels
<nosrednaekim> SJr|Nbook: for highCPU usage, press ctrl+esc and then sort the processes by CPU usage and see which is the culprit
<SJr|Nbook> Xorg, Plasma, krunner
<SJr|Nbook> And the channels are all there
<SJr|Nbook> but the max value is pithy
<SJr|Nbook> I tried adding the rest but there is nothing that is controlling output volume there
<nosrednaekim> SJr|Nbook: ok, I'm not familiar with the sound chip, try googling if anyone else has had the problem.
<nosrednaekim> as for the CPU usage issue, I'm suspection compositing/effects.. do you have them turned on?
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmmm yeah
<jone> Could anyone see screenshot? http://skittent.net/~enoj/kubuntu-installer.png - Trying to install Kubuntu using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux ( got partition where I placed the contents from the cd and edited grub to boot from this partition (booting from partition is (0,4)) - sda1 never appears in the install to the right in the screenshot
<nosrednaekim> taking a look jone
<jone> great, thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> jone: did you run that Unetbootin as root (or sudo)?
<david_> how do i install compiz?
<jone> i did it manually
<jone> the details below the Unetbootin link
<nosrednaekim> under which section
<jone> live cd
<jone> at the top
<david_> i have compiz-wrapper installed how do i get more desktop effects?
<david_> or the cube and fire paint?
<nosrednaekim> jone: which step are you on?
<jone> nosrednaekim: where you choose where you want it installed (which partition)
<jone> the list is empty
<jone> it's after i choosed manual setup for partitions
<nosrednaekim> OH! heh... is this the Juanty Beta?
<nosrednaekim> or alpha...
<nosrednaekim> jone?
<jone> well no i just chose the latest
<volker> hallo
<jone> kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nosrednaekim> ah... hmmm
<jone> if I put a kingston memory card in it, that one appears
<nosrednaekim> soo... did the guided partitioning have anything on it? I've never seen an empty manual partitioning screen: its very odd <_<
<jone> could it be because the installer is mounted on the same drive as where i want it installed? (i created a new partition for it on the same drive)
<jone> the installer is booting from sda5
<jone> i want it installed on sda1
<Adola> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166871
<Adola> Has anyone else encounted this?
<nosrednaekim> jone: nah... that shouldn't bother it
<nosrednaekim> I don't think
<volker> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey volker
<volker> hi nosrednaekim
<Red_Tear> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Adola> Excuse me.  Can someone please help me?
<Adola> http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=26231
<volker> spricht hier jemand Deutsch?
<Adola> How do I apply this "patch"?
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Adola> Ok.  I see this.
<Adola> But...I'm still rather new to Linux.
<Adola> And...I...I need a guided hand please.
<guiterb> how to set the ip?
<p_quarles> guiterb: for what?
<nosrednaekim> Adola: Patches are not exactly for the new :P
<nosrednaekim> Adola: I gather that Kaffiene is failing to play a file?
<Adola> nosrednaekim: No, it's AmaroK 2 and Kopete.  Kopete sucks and won't show "now playing" as it should.  That "Patch" is supposedly going to fix it.  I just need help in applying it :D
<nosrednaekim> so its a patch for amarok or for kopete?
<Adola> For Kopete.
<Adola> Because, kopete wouldn't support ANYTHING using Dbus.
<Adola> And, this fixs AmaroK 2, Juk, and other stuff
<nosrednaekim> ah, I see.... this is a patch for the kde3 version of kopete, or is it for the kde4 one?
<Adola> I'm not sure.
<Adola> I'm assuming KDE4.  I seen no SPECIFIC mention.
<corigo2> Hi, when I get my microphone to work for Skype microphone sound is looping back through the speakers. I have to have the volume in for the microphone super high in order to work with Skype, which means that is feedsback with the speakers. Is there any way to solve this (other than headphones which means that no one else can here the conversation)? The microphone has to be up sooo high even with headphones the sound from Microphone is so loud it
<corigo2> is hard to hear the voice of the person being called on Skype.
<Adola> So.  How do I apply this patch?
<vignesh> Hey
<vignesh> How do I switch off visual effects ?
<vignesh> I don`t find that option in system settings
<nosrednaekim> Adola: it matters which version its for
<vignesh> kde4
<Adola> Kopete
<Adola> Version 0.60.3
<Adola> Using KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3)
<nosrednaekim> nosrednaekim: yes, thats the one you are running... but is that the one the patch is for?
<vignesh> can someone tell me how to disable visual effects in kubuntu 8.10 kde4
<Adola> nosrednaekim: Version: 	 unspecified
<Adola> Straight from KDE BTS' site
<nosrednaekim> vignesh: yes... alt+chift+f12
<nosrednaekim> Adola: ok
<vignesh> nosrednaekim, Thaks
<nosrednaekim> Adola: fraid I can't really help you. if its the kde4 version, the patch should be included in the next release (soon) and if its kde3 it'll be eliminated anyway
<nosrednaekim> so I'd say just wait it out a bit :P
<Adola> nosrednaekim: Ok.
<reboot08> i created user accounts how to change all passwords from root vip
<reboot08> need to lock this box up
<nosrednaekim> reboot08: "passwd username"
<reboot08> either that or i whipe hard drive 2 hrs toime frame
<reboot08> break up in progress
<reboot08> from root prompt right?
<reboot08> k
<reboot08> too much info on here
<reboot08> not working help
<reboot08> have three user accounts all vulnerable
<reboot08> need to change i have root
<pjammer_> so far so good peoples.
<pjammer_> kde 4.1 is slick.
<Arv3n> Hi all.
<Arv3n> Can anyone vouch for using KDE 4.2 on a daily basis as an experienced linux user?
<Arv3n> or should i just stick with kde 4.1.3, i ask because 4.2 really looks killer. not sure if i want to wait. :)
<p_quarles> Arv3n: I use it on a daily basis.
<Arv3n> is it buggy?
<Arv3n> i tried it on opensuse 11.1 and it was _REALLY_ buggy.
<p_quarles> Arv3n: but that's because nothing is terribly problematic for me; I don't know what the dealbreakers are for you
<Arv3n> hm.
<Arv3n> would you recommend it?
<p_quarles> Plasma crashes sometimes, Akregator resizes the article list columns, Akonadi doesn't like things it doesn't expect, and Konsole doesn't remember transparency
<Arv3n> oh, thats not bad.
<p_quarles> I haven't encountered anything that bad; but it *really* depends on the use case
<Arv3n> i think i might do it then.
<p_quarles> Arv3n: I used the Launchpad PPA for KDE4.2 -- it's pretty easy to revert if needed, I think
<p_quarles> ultimately, if you're willing to rely on your backups, it's worth a try
<Arv3n> alright, im upgrading. =)
<Arv3n> i <3 my upgraded connection.
<BentFrank> I'm trying to zip a dir and exclude one subdir:  "zip -r foo.zip foo -x foo/images/"  It seems to ignore the exclude.  Anyone have any ideas?
<SJr|Nbook> Hmmmm I'm stumped, I can't seem to create an ad-hoc network that other devices can see. the mode is currently ad-hoc
<SJr|Nbook> For some reason it's not broadcasting
<chop> hey dude whats the best programe to run on yahoo
<chop> i need a programe for yahoo
<p_quarles> chop: you need to be a little bit more specific before anyone can offer useful advice
<chop> i want yahoo or something to run with linux
<chop> yahoo chat programe
<chop> dont know where a best site
<p_quarles> chop: Pidgin or Kopete
<Arv3n> *tear*
<Arv3n> it is beautiful.
<Arv3n> p_quarles, im glad i upgraded. :)
<p_quarles> Arv3n: yeah, visually it's pretty amazing
<Arv3n> i agree.
<Arv3n> lets see if i can get that new wallpaper.
<Arv3n> nope =/
<p_quarles> which one are you looking for?
<Arv3n> the one with blue dots
<p_quarles> hmm; guess I don't know that
<p_quarles> know that one*
<Arv3n> its in the kde.org kde 4.2 announcement
<Arv3n> its stunning.
 * p_quarles goes to look
<Arv3n> http://kde.org/announcements/announce_4.2-beta2/panel.png
<Arv3n> so beautiful.
<p_quarles> oh, yeah, that is kinda nice -- I use my own, though
<Arv3n> ic.
<Arv3n> on opensuse 11.1 i had to go searching a ton until i finally realized i had to delete .kde4 and lose all my settings. else plasma would keep crashing every time i started up.
<p_quarles> looks like lots of people are looking for that wallpaper: http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2008/11/kde-42-rocks-i-told-you-so.html
<Arv3n> figures.. its a very beautiful wallpaper.
<BilatNimo> can i synchronize my pocket pc on ubuntu? i'm using windows mobile 6
<kc8tpz> wats on the kubuntu dvd thats not on the cd?
<kyle__> how do i get permission to write ndiswrapper -mi or -ma?
<kyle__> because i need to get this to work for my wireless
<kyle|huttger> someone?anyone?
<kyle|huttger> HELLO?!?
<kyle|huttger> does anyone know how to do ndiswrapper -mi or -ma?
<ajuonline> hi, I am trying to update to kde 4.2 beta and i am facing errors
<ajuonline> my keyboard doesnt works and the windows dont show any Close, minimise or maximise buttons
<kyle|huttger> first.....these people dont answer
<ajuonline> http://pastebin.ca/1294964
<kyle|huttger> nobody answers here
<p_quarles> kyle|huttger: "these people don't answer" when they don't know the answer. Unless you want wild guesses?
<kyle|huttger> something is better than nothing
<kyle|huttger> or at least say "i dont know, sorry"
<p_quarles> kyle|huttger: okay: you're printer is on fire
<BentFrank> there are 100 peopole in here to say that
<BentFrank> ajuonline - you had errors in the install, also some packages was not authenticated, whatever that means.  Try to get a clean install.
<ajuonline> BentFrank: any idea how to do that?
<kyle|huttger> or just go back to the old version and wait till it is not beta anymore
<p_quarles> ajuonline: the authentication isn't anything to worry about; just the lack of GPG key for the Launchpad PPA repo
<ajuonline> ok i didnt add the keys. true.
<p_quarles> apart from that, it looks like APT is broken by something there
<p_quarles> I would try (fingers crossed) sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<p_quarles> in all honesty, I've seen similar errors, but don't know of many successful resolutions; APT getting corrupted seems to be a pretty difficult error to deal with
<ajuonline> hmm ok
<BentFrank> I'm trying to zip a dir and exclude one subdir:  "zip -r foo.zip foo -x foo/images/"  It seems to ignore the exclude.  Anyone have any ideas?
<p_quarles> ajuonline: maybe someone else here has had a different experience, so don't take my word for it
<ajuonline> p_quarles: already did that  command. waiting for results.
<BentFrank> I found the answer:  -x foo/images/\*
<szrhawaii> #vista-windows
<hang3r> no thanks
<Rackattack> It works! :D
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to get the vga driver for a Compaq CQ50-115NR to work for linux
<szrhawaii> anyone know the thread for windows xp
<szrhawaii> !nicrosoft windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<szrhawaii> !microsoft windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<p_quarles> szrhawaii: /j ##windows
<szrhawaii> thanks
<gps23> hi
<gps23> in my kubuntu 8.10 pulse audio is not installed by default
<gps23> when i play a movie file using mplayer front end, it gives error regarding audio
<gps23> should i installed pulse audio or should i use alsa in mplayer by specifying it in the mplayer's configuration file?
<Arv3n> AHH.
<Arv3n> a nice good game of team fortress 2 on kubuntu. (H)
<BilatNimo> bye
<gps23> how do i stop strigidaemon? it taking too much memory and processor power
<gps23> and mepomuk services too
<gps23> how can i start/stop the services in kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> gps23: sudo /etc/init.d/servicename stop/start/restart
<gps23> hyper_ch, i want to make it permanent
<hyper_ch> gps23: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Update-rc.d
<gps23> hyper_ch, thanks
<guodejun> 你们好，我刚安装好中文输入。想听歌怎么啊？谁告诉我，谢谢！
<hang3r> !give guodejun cn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hang3r> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<guodejun> I need help about song
<hyper_ch> guodejun: what song?
<hyper_ch> uga: ignored for massiv query spam
<bora> hi everyone I am ubuntu user
<hyper_ch> bora: that's good
<bora> I installed  ubuntu 8.10 version
<bora> ;D
<Arv3n> hi all.
<uga> hyper_ch: maybe you should read privmsgs
<Arv3n> p_quarles, hallo.
<bora> thank u hyper_ch
<uga> now and then
<hyper_ch> bora: but you got a few problems with ubuntu?
<p_quarles> Arv3n: yeah?
<Arv3n> i saw your post on ubuntuforums.org
<Arv3n> :)
<uga> hyper_ch: rather than playing like a bot
<Arv3n> well, your screenshot.
<p_quarles> Arv3n: :D
<Arv3n> that guy above me had the wallpaper i liked, so im thinking it'll be included as default or something in 4.2 final.
<hang3r> Arv3n: Got a link
<Arv3n> probably just not in that build.
<Arv3n> hang3r, of wut? the wallpaper?
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: what post?
<hang3r> or thread
<Arv3n> hang3r, december 2008 screenshot thread
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: url?
<bora> not very big  I need to say I ve a small problem I  would like to  compiz fushion and side bar But I dont know How I do to ? can anynone help me about that
<p_quarles> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6448652#post6448652
<Arv3n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6448652&posted=1#post6448652
<Arv3n> lol.
<Arv3n> o_O
<Arv3n> listening to metallica still (H)
<hyper_ch> bora: do you use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<uga> sigh, will somebody ping hyper_ch for me? he's playing ****iot. I just privmsgd him pointing out that the guy asking about "songs" isn't even on an linux box (with an nmap paste) and he auto-ignored me
<bora> yes
<bora>  I use  ıt
<Arv3n> wow.
<bora> ubuntu
<Arv3n> tons of activity for 4am est.
<hyper_ch> bora: no clue about gnome... better ask in #ubuntu
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: it's not everywhere in the world 4am
<Arv3n> hyper_ch, yes, but since (i would assume) most users are from america, its really late.
<Arv3n> or at least n. america
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: you assume a lot
<Arv3n> yep. (H)
<Arv3n> its all good.
<Arv3n> i wouldve been on opensolaris right now, but i couldnt get my network to work even though the drivers were installed. ~_~
<Arv3n> is there an offtopic channel?
<Malic> hi! i have done an upgrade to intrepid and now the desktop effects wont work ( i cant switch to opengl!!). I use an ati mobility radeon 9700. Where could be the problem?
<Malic> I have seen that there is now entry for my graphics card in my xorg.conf. Is that normal?
<Arv3n> Malic, kubuntu or ubuntu? kubuntu?
<Malic> kubuntu .. kde 4.1
<Arv3n> ok
<Arv3n> erm, i cant help. sorry.
<Arv3n> well, actually, hold on.
<Arv3n> run "systemsettings" in konsole, and enable desktop effects and paste any output you get in the terminal at paste.ubuntu.com.
<Malic> hm.. also the plasma is black.. are the widgets only working with opengl?
<Arv3n> Malic, did plasma crash?
<Malic> no
<Arv3n> well, do above. ^
<Arv3n> see if that shows anything.
<william> this distro's desktop. panel.and setup suck
<toooth> hyper_ch: ping
<hyper_ch> toooth: pong
<toooth> hyper_ch: will you please unignore uga? he (me) was just pointing out important info on privmsg. And not sure why you (or your app) autoignored him
<william> i can not find my way around and when i do i installed firefox and it will not show up in the internet menu
<Arv3n> william, is this kubuntu 8.10?
<william> yes
<hyper_ch> toooth: no, I got spammed by query and uga remains on ignore
<Arv3n> well, quit your bitching.
<toooth> hyper_ch: you weren't spammed. You just received a privmsg with a nmap output
<william> the kde 4 sucks
<Arv3n> did you read what i said?
<hyper_ch> toooth: that's spam
<toooth> hyper_ch: which contained info on this "chinese" guy that was faking
<toooth> hyper_ch: oh well, then the whole of this channel is spam
<hyper_ch> toooth: you'll be on my ignore list also shortly if you continue
<Arv3n> lol.
<Arv3n> has anyone ran maplestory on vmware?
<william> Arv3n, i need help with it
<Arv3n> william, wut about?
<toooth> hyper_ch: oh well, keep up doing stupid comments. I was just helping you out with this chinese guy who 1) isn't chinese 2) isn't on linux 3) wasn't in the right channel 4) was bothering you
<toooth> and well, I don't need you anyway
<toooth> feel free
<william> not your how do i get the program to run from menu instead of term
<Arv3n> hyper_ch, look what you did.
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: put another one on my ignore list?
<Arv3n> oh. *shrug*. i dont care.
<uga> Arv3n: it's fine, don't do that
<uga> you'll end up in his list too
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: neither do I :)
<Arv3n> lol
<hyper_ch> well, not anymore now :)
<Arv3n> ok
<william> like i had to run xchat from term
<Arv3n> god.
<Arv3n> my chair is wooden and it hurts my butt so bad.
<uga> Arv3n: I only posted him an nmap output for this guy, full of msql ports open, and he was askign about music. Obviously not asking about playing music on ubuntu =)
<Malic> Arv3n.. do i need the fglrx driver?
<william> Arv3n, i need help with it
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: maybe you shouldn't spend so much tim in that chair then
<Arv3n> Malic, shouldnt they be instaleld if you just upgraded? i assumed you had the drivers installed before upgrading.
<Malic> i thought in kde 4.1 this one isnt necessary
<william> get a pad Arv3n
<Arv3n> william, pft. how about a new chair.
<william> sure
<william> i am in a bed
<Arv3n> lucky.
<hyper_ch> bed is really comfy :)
<william> typing on handed
<Malic> Arv3n no i removed the fglrx driver before the upgrade, because adept_amanager told that the fglrx driver for my card isnt supported
<william> one
<Arv3n> Malic, im not sure what to do.
<hyper_ch> william: I don't want to know what you do with your other hand
<Malic> ok
<Arv3n> try going to your kmenu
<william> ;P
<Arv3n> go to applications --> system --> hardware drivers
<Arv3n> and see if that works.
<Arv3n> i dont have an ati card, so im not really experienced at this.
<Arv3n> lol
<william> dont have one
<uga> hyper_ch: I'm pretty sure those kind of comments are banned in *buntu channels
<uga> (for kids)
<hyper_ch> william: envy should be able to isntall ati drivers - I've heard... but I have no experience either with them
<Arv3n> hyper_ch is an asshat.
<Arv3n> ASSHAT.
<Arv3n> thats right i said it.
<william> ?
<Arv3n> i should put him on my ignore list. (H)
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: go ahead :)
<Arv3n> hyper_ch, how?
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: depends on your client
<william> not your how do i get the program to run from menu instead of term
<uga> Arv3n: I got kickbanned once for comments ligher than those
<hyper_ch> Arv3n: generally just type:   /ignore username
<Arv3n> sweet. done.
<uga> s/ligher/lighter
<Arv3n> uga, its ok.
<Arv3n> i got banned from the sabayon linux channel twice.
<william> Arv3n,  how do i get the program to run from menu instead of term
<hyper_ch> of course you should replace username with the real username used ;)
<Arv3n> william, it should be on there. try logging out then in.
<uga> Arv3n: no, I mean for comments like those done by hyper_ch, not yours ;)
<william> ok will do brb
<Arv3n> well, still.
<Arv3n> =|
<hyper_ch> william: what's the actual problem?
<Arv3n> ok!
<Arv3n> lets put some maplestory on this here xp.
<william> i have installed programes and they are not on main menu
<william> hyper_ch,
<uga> william: maybe those programs didn't install properly. They need to provide a .desktop file
<uga> which are those proggies?
<hyper_ch> william: because they are terminal applications I guess
<uga> at least one of them
<hyper_ch> william: what did you install?
<william> they show up in apt as being installed on add and remove
<uga> william: yes, but which are the names of those programs
<william> firefox,xchat
<uga> some older programs didn't know anything about menus and desktop files. And terminal programs don't either
<uga> william: ok, those should definetely show up in the menu
<uga> william: that's very strange. firefox shows up just fine for me. Maybe the menu isn't refreshed properly?
<uga> i'ts under Applications->internet
<uga> isn't i thtere for you?
<william> plus i hate the menu i liked it the kde3 way
<william> i know but its not there
<hyper_ch> william: they show up in my menu
<uga> william: you can have a kde3-like menu in kde4
<Arv3n> william, try the traditional menu
<hyper_ch> william: besides, you can add the old menu
<william> how
<uga> william: right click->add widgets->
<uga> and search "menu"
<Arv3n> its a widget
<uga> you0ll see two of them
<william> ok got the menu still no xchat and firefox
<uga> uhm, might be some issue with xdg dirs?
<uga> I run 4.2 so I really cannot reproduce
<hyper_ch> william: strange... worked for me
<hyper_ch> william: are you using kde 4.2 beta 2?
<william> how  do i find out
<Arv3n> uga, same here. o.o
<Arv3n> does 4.2 kick ass or what
<hyper_ch> william: did you add  any third party repos?
<william> yup
<hyper_ch> william: pastebin the result of:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arv3n> william, you aren't running 4.2.
<uga> william: if you don't know, possibly you aren't running it
<uga> as Arv3n said... you are possibly running 4.1
<uga> running 4.2 requires tweaking settings
<Arv3n> uga, he said he was running 4.1.3
<Arv3n> i think
<Arv3n> unless that was somebody else.
<uga> ahk
<Arv3n> i dunno i was trying to ignore him. ><
<hyper_ch> william: if you are running 4.1.3 you might want to give 4.2 beta 2 a chance
<uga> hyper_ch: never _ever_ suggest betas and unstable software to n00bs
<william> http://pastebin.com/d3e0f4d18
<uga> william: unless you are very experienced, I don't suggets running betas. The desktop can break any time
<hyper_ch> william: why do you mix ubuntu and debian repositories?
<uga> uhmm... mepis?
<william> yup
<uga> not a good idea
<william> mepis
<hyper_ch> william: why???
<hyper_ch> william: you should not mix ubuntu and debian repos
<uga> william: it might be that firefox debs are installed from mepis
<william> some off the programs i like
<hyper_ch> this will lead to trouble
<uga> william: you have all those programs from ubuntu/kubuntu
<william> oh i see now
<hyper_ch> what programs don't you have in the ubuntu repos?
<william> why dont kubuntu use fire fox xchat
<uga> william: there's xchat and firefox in kubuntu/ubuntu
<william> bibletime
<uga> william: they are just not the defaults
<william> gnomesword
<william> bible memory
<william> and few more too
<uga> william: http://ubuntu.nad.go.id/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bibletime/
<uga> william: those seem to be under ubuntu universe
<hyper_ch> william: bibletime is in the ubuntu repos
<uga> hyper_ch: will you stop repeating =)
<hyper_ch> william: gnomesword also
<william> i got them on the menu now just not fire fox and xchat
<hyper_ch> william: well, mixing debian and ubuntu repos is not recommended at all
<william> they loaded fine when i installed those other ones
<hyper_ch> william: it might explain why firefox and xchat don't appear in the menu... although I doubt it's because of the mixing of repos
<hyper_ch> william: you can manually add xchat and ff to the menu
<uga> [10:53:10] <hyper_ch> william: it might explain why firefox and xchat don't appear in the menu... although I doubt it's because of the mixing of repos
<hyper_ch> william: or you could see if an upgrade to kde 4.1.2 beta 2 will fix the problem (which I doubt)
<uga> contradicting statements
<uga> ?
<uga> firs you say it's the reason and then that it's not?
<chalcedony> personal attention is nice
<uga> heh
<uga> again... hyper_ch: please don't ever suggest BETAs to NOOBs!
<uga> installing unstable software is never the way
<william> can i down grade
<uga> william: no, you cannot
<uga> kde 4.2 apps use different config files
<uga> so if you go up and then down, it might not work
<uga> ie, apps may behave strange
<william> hmm
<william> ok what i do to install programs in menu
<uga> william: you could try removing the mepis repo, and resintalling the app
<hyper_ch> william: right-click the "K Menu" and select to edit it
<uga> I have a suspcicion that firefox and xchat were installed from those
<hyper_ch> william: then make new entries where you want them
<uga> william: and else, jus tlike hyper_ch commented, add the entry manually
<hyper_ch> william: as command to launch firefox just enter "firefox"
<hyper_ch> william: and for Xchat just "xchat"
<hyper_ch> william: and then find icons for them :)
<gps23> hi
<gps23> how can i start the pulseaudio?
<Arv3n> LMFAO
<Arv3n> he tried to install it from the mepis repo?
<Arv3n> what kind of nonsense is that?
<hyper_ch> kubuntu does not use pulseaudio if I'm not mistaken
<uga> it can be used, although it's said it's troublesome
<gps23> hyper_ch, oh, thats y its was not installed by default, but mplayer required it so its installed it
<hyper_ch> gps23: kubuntu uses phonon... but done't ask me how they all interact with each other
<gps23> hyper_ch, actually mplayer's frontend was giving error on audio and there wasn't any sound in movie files, but vlc was running fine
<gps23> hyper_ch, i checked that mplayer frontend is trying to use pulse audio, so i installed it
<hyper_ch> gps23: good luck... as said, I don't ahve to do much with pulse audio as I never really used it
<gps23> hyper_ch, i will remove pulseaudio, i am happy with alsa :)
<uga> gps23: at least in kde4, if you open systemsettings
<uga> gps23: go to multimedia
<uga> gps23: device preference -> music
<uga> you have "pulseaudio" as option
<uga> so that phonon can use it as backend
<uga> that's the theory. Not sure if it works
<gps23> uga, in system settings i am unable to find multimedia
<uga> uhm... this is 4.2 from svn
<gps23> mine is default 4.1.2
<uga> gps23: search music in the search bar
<uga> in system settings
<uga> I have multimedia. Maybe kubuntu renamed it?
<gps23> uga, it, there is a setting regarding sound
<uga> ok, if you enter there
<uga> do you have "audio output" on the left?
<uga> I have Audio Output->Music
<gps23> uga, i am searching, negative till now
<uga> and Options like "pulse audio", "HDA intel"...
<uga> gps23: uhm, maybe somebody running 4.1 can help better
<uga> anybody here? :/
<shreedhar> Yes
<gps23> uga, on the right pane, i selected Audio Output->music, then on left pane there is only one entry HDA Intel
<gps23> uga, nothing can be changed here
<uga> shreedhar: do you know where the audio config is in 4.1?
<uga> ah, shame
<uga> maybe some backend missing for 4.1
<gps23> uga, i think i should remove pulseaudio and set alsa as audio codec in mplayer's rc
<gps23> uga, because vlc is running fine, so i mplayer from command line, but its only mplayer's frontend which is causing problem
<uga> not sure what to suggest there. I haven't tweaked mplayer settings for a while
<uga> gps23: http://www.ugarro.com/tmp/audio.png
<uga> just to show how it looks like in recent kde versions
<gps23> mplayer's log sayis this "AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<gps23> AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<gps23> "
<gps23> uga, it is first trying pulse then falling back to alsa
<uga> gps23: maybe something is taking over alsa?
<shreedhar> Please take my long dick in your mouth
<uga> try killall artsd
<gps23> but mplayer's frontend is not falling back and there is no audio there
<uga> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<uga> please look at shreedhar
<uga> thanks
<gps23> uga, good, well deserved
<gps23> nice try by changing nick
<gps23> uga, thanks, going to enjoy my movie now :)
<Anubis> is there any way to clear the history from all kde apps with one click :D ?
<siegie> Anubis: sweeper?
<Anubis> is it working well with kde3 ?
<deamoon> morning ppl
<siegie> Anubis: i use kde4 ..
<Anubis> siegie: oh, i see
<Anubis> i'm using kde 3 :D
<Anubis> for now i'm not a big fan of 4 version
<alecks> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<jepong> good day! i'm having problem with kubuntu on wubi... i can't login
<jepong> hope there's someone who can help
<jepong> these just happen after i update the system
<hyper_ch> who knows ruby?
<aotianlong> hyper_ch:  ME
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: how do you echo a variable in ruby?
<aotianlong> puts
<aotianlong> a = "a"
<aotianlong> puts a
<DreadKnight> is there some hotkey to easly enable/disable kwin compositing?
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: will try :) thx
<aotianlong> hyper_ch: :)
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: works fine :)
<hyper_ch> soon I have "now playing" again :)
<aotianlong> i'm a ruby programmer
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: ruby is too complicated for my simple brain ;)
<Anubis> how easy or hard is to learn ruby for a person who never programmed or have just some basics knowledge of programming ?
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: I just know PHP, some Java and some LotusScript
<aotianlong> hyper_ch: i know php , java too.
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: and c?
<aotianlong> a bit.
<aotianlong> c ++
<hyper_ch> ^^
<dr_willis> Anubis,  depends on what you want to do with it.. I imagine the basics is not too hard tolearn.
<DreadKnight> is there some hotkey to easly enable/disable kwin compositing?
<peterz> hi, I just installed the 4.2-beta packages a few things I noticed:
<dr_willis> I recall a desktop-widgit that could do that DreadKnight .  but not seen any hotkeys
<peterz> I get all these palete things all over my desktop (like those in the upper-right hand corner) -- how to get rid of those?
<DreadKnight> oh thanks
<peterz> when I extend the panel to full size, its 1 pixel off onto the left hand xinerama screen
<peterz> (no such 1 off on the right hand though)
<peterz> and, when I try to hide some icons in the icon-tray (a nice new feature) the whole contraption becomes too high to fit into the panel
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: wanna optimize the script? ^^
 * hyper_ch is listening to Farin Urlaub & The Racing Team - Apocalypse Mal Anders [Live In Offenbach 24.05.2005, 2005]
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: the only thing that's missing is to get the amarok version
<aotianlong> is there any ruby amarok binding libary eixsts?
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: don't know
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: I get data of the song played using this:  `qdbus org.mpris.amarok /Player GetMetadata 2> /dev/null`.chomp
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: but this here.   `qdbus org.mpris.amarok /Player version`.chomp   just returns:   Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod\nNo such method 'version' in any interface at object path '/Player' (signature ''
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: it's not important but would be nice :)
<aotianlong> irb(main):013:0> `amarok --version`.match(/^Amarok\:(.+)/i).captures
<aotianlong> => [" 1.4.10"]
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: good idea :) thx
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: how do you escape a character in ruby?
<hyper_ch> it's not backslash
<aotianlong> what do you want?
<aotianlong> some code?
<aotianlong> "\\","\t"
<aotianlong> escape
<hyper_ch> I want to escape a "
<aotianlong> "
<hyper_ch> and tried to escape it by:  \"
<aotianlong> "\""
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: output += "\"#{title}\""
<hyper_ch> it doesn't like that escape
<aotianlong> what do you expect.
<dr_willis> http://www.meshplex.org/wiki/Ruby/Escape_Character_Sequence    Perhaps
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: I misread error message :)
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: that escape works fine
<aotianlong> hyper_ch:  yes
<aotianlong> it's right
<dr_willis> http://www.zenspider.com/Languages/Ruby/Cookbook/Strings/EscapingCharacters.html
 * hyper_ch is listening to Evanescence - Taking Over Me v.1 [Demos 2001-2002]
 * hyper_ch is listening to Evanescence - Taking Over Me v.1 [Demos 2001-2002] (Amarok  2.0)
 * dr_willis wonders who else cares what hyper_ch  is listing to... :)
 * dr_willis jams to some Kenny G.
<aotianlong> ...
<aotianlong> how to broadcast current listening to here?
<aotianlong> i'm using konversation.
<dr_willis> In short.. dont. :)
<dr_willis> some plugin i imagine
<aotianlong> maybe.
<aotianlong> http://cdn1-77.projectplaylist.com/e1/static10/349/498873.mp3
<aotianlong> not kenny G
<bazhang> aotianlong, dont do in this channel, but normally /media will do that
<bazhang> aotianlong, if you are using amarok afaik
<bazhang> maybe try in a #test channel, as even the offtopic channels frown on that sort of thing (flood)
<aotianlong> bazhang: ok
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: now I got it :)
 * hyper_ch is listening to 'Touch The Hand' by 'Bryan Adams' on 'Waking Up The Neighbours' (anno: 1991) - [Amarok 2.0]
<bazhang> flood...
 * aotianlong is listening to 画心.mp3 [Audacious]
<aotianlong> :)
<aotianlong> haha
<hyper_ch> bazhang: /media doesn't work anymore in kde4 with konversation from kde 3.5
<bazhang> hyper_ch, good to know (though I never do that anyways)
<aotianlong> hyper_ch:  it works for me.
<hyper_ch> aotianlong: but you're not using amarok 2
<asp> hey! when accessing cdrom from the desktop, it said cannot change to folder because it is not local
<asp> and it doesn't work in any audio players
<hyper_ch> asp: did you mount it?
<HavocXphere> Anybody know what the key combo is to type in unicode special chars?
<wizard_> Moin Moin
<wizard_> i have a problem with the dolphin in kubuntu 8.10  (kde 4.1 standard installation 64 bit system on a intel core dou system) everytime i use the split screen the app goes whery slow and brokes down. hase anyone else this problem to?
<siegie> wizard_: i had some performance problems with dolphin when nepomuk was enabled
<wizard_> ohh thats korrekt i saw something like this to.
<wizard_> shut down nepomuk or do you have a workaround?
<wizard_> knows anybody why the kde team develops the dolphin app and kick the konqueror for this party ready program away? konqueror could do all that dolphin could and many more.
<reanimation> #ubuntu
<wildbat> hi i am new to linux, anyone a good AV program?
<Hell_Kaiser> you don't need antivirus on linux
<sebastian> depends on what u are doing
<sebastian> if u are downloading linux apps from bittorrent it can be good to have one
<Hell_Kaiser> ClamAV then
<sebastian> and if u want a GUI its klamAv
<lsmith> aloha .. trying to install vmware tools .. seems like the recommended mode for this is in failsafe mode
<lsmith> unfortunately when i try to get into fail safe mode i get "unable to launch failsafe X session"
<lsmith> any hints?
<lsmith> "x-terminal emulator not found"
<lsmith> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/294832
<nahy> hey guy how can i know which version is my KDE?
<florian> Hallo?
<gennady> hi all привет усем!
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gennady> привет всем
<bazhang> gennady, #ubuntu-ru
<JontheEchidna> nahy: Got to Help -> About KDE in any KDE application
<gennady> можно вопрос чайника?
<bazhang> gennady, english only here
<bazhang> gennady, you are in #ubuntu-ru please speak russian there and english here
<pjammer> kde 4.1 is pretty slick.
<stsi> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Webcam und dem Programm cheese. es funktioniert nur in der niedrigsten Auflösung bei höheren Auflösungen kommt kein Bild. woran kann das liegen oder was mache ich falsch?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<vega_> Hey guys.  I'm trying to install a USB joystick, but I have no idea how to start
<hyper_ch> plug it in
<vega_> Well okay, I know how to start.
<vega_> But how do I know if its working without having to isntall a game first?
<vega_> Isn't there some way to see all the connected USB devices in ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> run    lsusb   in a terminal
<vega_> Okay, thanks!
<hyper_ch> and if it's listed run:  dmesg
<vega_> Woah, dmesg lists a lot of stuff.
<vega_> lsusb displayed 2 logitech devices, which I'm assuming is my headset (usb) and my joystick (also usb)
<vega_> Both of them are logitech.
<hyper_ch> in dmesg only the last few entries are interesting
<vega_> Ah yes, found it
<vega_> I guess its working, thanks.
<vega_> I really expected to have to do some sort of installation
<vega_> But I guess ubuntu > windows
<hyper_ch> well, it doesn't mean that everything runs
<vega_> Yeah, good point.
<hyper_ch> it only means basically linux know what device that is
<hyper_ch> if it listed unknown device that would have been bad
<vega_> Well, I'm going to install a game and see if it works with that.  I might be back.
<vega_> Thanks for the help.
<lsmith> narf .. wtf is this?
<lsmith> i cannot boot into failsafe mode
<lsmith> and when i do a console based login /tmp is whiped
<Guest80311> i'm sorry icann't installmy webcam
<lsmith> none of the stuff i put there during my last kde login is available
<Guest80311> ok
<Guest80311> my webcam is a microsoft lifecam 1000
<Guest80311> who can help me?
<Dragnslcr> lsmith- /tmp isn't meant for long-term storage. I believe it's emptied when you reboot
<BluesKaj> Heyas
<nahy> how can i find which version of KDE i'm using?
<tienluc> help
<tienluc> help
<nahy> tienluc: type your question instead of shouting help
<nahy> how can i find which version of KDE i'm using?
<dr_willis> about menu item  - in most every kde app.. has some #'s
<SirMArtin> hi everyone, is this an english room or is it possible to speak german?
<nahy> how can i find which version of KDE i'm using?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-de for german SirMArtin
<SirMArtin> thx
<nahy> guys can't anyone help me?
<nahy> how can i find which version of KDE i'm using?
<tomaz_cooking> people, is libfam broken on apt?
<tomaz_cooking> nahy : open any kde-program and go to help -> about kde
<nahy> ok thx
<tomaz_cooking> for instance, konqueror or dolphin.
<nahy> thank you so much
<tomaz_cooking> you`re welcome.
<tomaz_cooking> if you`re using 4.0.x please, try to upgrade to 4.1
<nahy> i'm using hardy, can i upgrade from 3.5 to 4.1
<tomaz_cooking> actually  I think you can.
<tomaz_cooking> but before you do that
<tomaz_cooking> there`s still some stuff missing in kde 4.1
<nahy> so y should you suggest it?
<tomaz_cooking> so , if you use tellico, konversation, you need to find new programs to do the same work, or wait for a port
<tomaz_cooking> and if you use amarok, the interface is diferent and there`s stuff missing, since they didn`t finished porting everything yet.
<tomaz_cooking> I suggest that *if* you like to try, and has no worries on learning how new things works, you will find kde 4.1 more pleasant to use than 3.5
<nahy> ok and what should i do for upgrade?
<tomaz_cooking> nahy: the instructions are provided here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<nahy> thank you my friend
<SirMArtin> I'm back. I have some questions regarding ssh. I load my ssh-keys during the start-up of kde with a skript (ssh-add) placed in the "Autostart" folder in my home directory. during the start-up i'm asked to enter my password for the key. can I add the password to the kwallet, so that I do not have to enter two passwords at startup?
<tomaz_cooking> SirMArtin: don`t know, but it`s more likely that somebody at #kde knows the answer better than here.
<nahy> i'm leaving and thank you again
<SirMArtin> thx, i'll try my question over there...
<kubuntu_user> hello...
<kubuntu_user> есть кто живой?
<bazhang> !ru | kubuntu_user
<ubottu> kubuntu_user: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu__> hi all
<jackpot_2001> hey
<jackpot_2001> what version of kde4 you running?
<ubuntu__> I am using 8.10/KDE 4.1.2 live cd
<Tm_T> jackpot_2001: 4.2
<ubuntu__> man what a difference it is
<ubuntu__> not sure I like it
<ubuntu__> I cant use the desktop anymore
<Dragnslcr> Why not?
<Tm_T> actually, KDE 4.1.86 (KDE 4.2 >= 20081221)
<spawn57> Tm_T: hey, how's kde 4.2? is kopete working well?
<Dragnslcr> And just wait until 4.2. Much nicer
<garri> hello, is there anyone willing to help me out a little bit? I am having issues with the sound...there is no sound at all...I am very new to this enviroment so please show patience. I lost my sound after rebooting my system yesterday. I remember I had some issues getting the sound to work when I installed the system but I found it out somehow, but now I have totally forgot what I did.
<marcello> Haloooo!
<ubuntu__> have to use a window to put your stuff on
<Tm_T> spawn57: sure it is, for me atleast =)
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu__- you just add a folder view to the desktop that points to ~/Desktop
<Dragnslcr> You don't really notice the difference
<Tm_T> !sound | garri
<ubottu> garri: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jackpot_2001> anyone tried 4.2 yet?
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: because there isn't
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: yes
<Tm_T> jackpot_2001: using
<Dragnslcr> I actually like 4.2 better. With auto-hiding panels, I put a folder view in a panel on the left edge
<jackpot_2001> stability issues?
<Tm_T> jackpot_2001: not here
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: works better than 4.1
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: no icons in my desktop since, ummm, 2004 ?
<jackpot_2001> really?
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: yes
<Dragnslcr> Tm_T- hehe
<yuh> I have a problem with kunbuntu 8.10 sound problem
<Dragnslcr> I've had plasma crash a few times when trying to get plasmoids set up, but no problems at all in normal use
<yuh> the sound always have cracking, not continuous sound
<Tm_T> yuh: päev
<yuh> I tried to update and google the solution but not has any luck
<yuh> Moi
<Tm_T> !fi | yuh
<ubottu> yuh: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> also
<Tm_T> !sound | yuh
<ubottu> yuh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntu__> plazmoids= widgets?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: yes
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu__- yeah
<a_h_roth> Hello.  I think that my MBR or grub got munged, and I'm not sure how to fix it.  When I boot from the HD, the BIOS just loads grub, and then the whole computer reboots (this continues in an infinite loop).  When I load kubuntu from the live CD, I can use Dolphin to browse the partitions just fine.  But fdisk says that it can't open /dev/sda, and grub->find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me Error 15: File Not Found.  Does anyone have any idea
<a_h_roth> how I can fix the boot record or partition table or whatever's broken without having to reinstall kubuntu?
<jackpot_2001> any idea how do i upgrade my kde 4.1.3 to 4.2
<jackpot_2001> running intrepid kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> jackpot_2001- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: or you can use my repo generator
<jackpot_2001> oh yeah....that would help
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<ubuntu__> I guess we ahve no choice to use 4+, eh?
<BluesKaj> !grub | a_h_roth
<ubottu> a_h_roth: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu__> i kinda liked the fuction of the previous version
<ubuntu__> it may be cause I havent used this enough to become aquianted
<ubuntu__> (sp)
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: in intrepid there is only KDE4
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu__- you start to like KDE4 pretty quickly
<ubuntu__> I have been using 4.0 (beta) for like 5 months now
<a_h_roth> Thanks ubottu, but I tried that already.  Both find /boot/grub/stage1 and find /grub/stage1 return Error 15: File Not Found.
<ubuntu__> lol, about time I get the stable version
<Tm_T> ubuntu__: I tried KDE4 first time 2 and a half years ago
<ubuntu__> I LOVE the look
<Dragnslcr> I would say that 8.10 should have stayed with KDE3 by default, though. I think KDE 4.2 is the first version that's at least as good as 3.5
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: I unfortunately cannot agree with you
<ubuntu__> big statement Dragnslcr
<Tm_T> anyway
<Tm_T> !ot | ubuntu__ Dragnslcr
<ubottu> ubuntu__ Dragnslcr: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<a_h_roth> What I don't understand is how Dolphin can surf the partitions, but fdisk and grub find can't.
<Dragnslcr> I'm just glad the updated version of phonon doesn't crash
<ubuntu__> So do I have to use that 'icon platter' to keep my stuff on? I noticed I cant delete them there.
<Dragnslcr> a_h_roth- does fdisk -l list all of the disks?
<jackpot_2001> upgrading to 4.2///
<jackpot_2001> ;0
<a_h_roth> Dragnslcr: no.  For the hard drive (sda) it says "Cannot open /dev/sda.".
<Dragnslcr> a_h_roth- oh, you need sudo
<Dragnslcr> sudo fdisk -l
<White_Pelican> I decided to reinstall my system and since I'm not ready for kde 4 as a production system, I would like to test the latest kde 4 avaialbel to hardy heron. I noticed in adept there is kde 4, but is it the latest avaialble?
<a_h_roth> Dragnslcr: that's better.  yes, it lists all the drives now.
<a_h_roth> I'm a moron.
<spawn57> Tm_T: kopete works alright in kde 4.1, but I'm hoping it's much better in 4.2
<a_h_roth> I ran sudo grub, and it's finding the boot partitions now.
<a_h_roth> Sorry to waste your time.
<minus18_pundit> how to setup broadband connection in ubuntu?
<a_h_roth> Thanks for the help, though.
<Dragnslcr> a_h_roth- no poblem, glad to help
<Dragnslcr> Sometimes it's the obvious stuff that you forget about
<ubuntu__> So do I have to use that 'icon platter' to keep my stuff on? I noticed I cant delete them there.
<Dragnslcr> I can't even count how many hours I've wasted trying to fix a problem when the first thing I should have checked is "Is it plugged in?"
<BluesKaj> a_h_roth, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst , then post the text in pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu__- not sure what you mean
<a_h_roth> Thanks. Dragnslcr.  BluesKaj, I think my problem is solved.
<BluesKaj> a_h_roth, cool, glad to hear that :)
<a_h_roth> I'll reboot now, but I'll log back in to tell you if it worked.  Bye, now.
<ubuntu__> I'm on the live cd... and hat I see is a sweet looking semi-transparent window with icons on it
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu__- you mean on the desktop?
<ubuntu__> as opposed to having the icons on the desktop
<ubuntu__> yes
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that's a folder view widget
<ubuntu__> ahh gotcha
<Dragnslcr> You can have as many as you want on the desktop or panels
<Dragnslcr> And you can point them to any directory you want
<ubuntu__> so having direct access of the desktp is a no no now?
<ubuntu__> I'm kinda trying
<ubuntu__> to firgure out the change
<Dragnslcr> Instead of the desktop just showing the files in the ~/Desktop directory, it's a place to put widgets
<ubuntu__> sorry for not being clear
<ubuntu__> ok got it
<a_h_roth> Thanks Dragnslcr, BluesKaj.  Everything's happy now.
<Dragnslcr> The obvious first thing to put there is a folder view that shows ~/Desktop
<Dragnslcr> a_h_roth- nice
<ubuntu__> now what about installing a deb package
<Dragnslcr> Right-click on it, and one of the options should be something like "Install"
<jackpot_2001> i cannot get network manager working on my intrepid
<ubuntu__> I noticed I cant right click on the package and click 'install' like in 3.5
<jackpot_2001> i mean wifi wep connection
<ubuntu__> what do I need to do different
<Dragnslcr> Right-click -> Open With -> GDebi
<ubuntu__> cool
<ubuntu__> I wasnt able to do that in 4.0
<ubuntu__> thats what Iget for using a beta for an everyday OS
<red22> i create a new .kde folder and everything is fine for a few system restarts (at least one or two) but then kde freezes right on login after showing the desktop and panels, etc.  i'm pretty sure it has something to do with me running compiz and some conflict with kde's own effects (even though i disable them before enabling compiz).  would there be a log file or something that provides a hint as to where the problem is?  btw, i have absolutely no
<red22> problems with gnome+compiz on this same machine.
<jackpot_2001> i cannot get network manager working on my intrepid
<jackpot_2001>  wifi wep connection
<Dragnslcr> red22- I know there are some issues with Compiz and KDE4. You can check /var/log for log files that might have errors in them
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: is your wifi card recognized?
<jackpot_2001> yup ..network manager show the ssid available
<red22> Dragnslcr: it's odd bc everything works to absolute perfection with compiz and kde (when it's working, that is, at least until a few system restarts later) but then it suddenly freezes and i've diffed .kde/ before and after and i can't make sense of differences i find.  just no idea.
<jackpot_2001> but when i configure the connection, and paste the key
<jackpot_2001> into 128bit wep key option...it vanishes and
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: why use wep???
<jackpot_2001> when i open network manager again ,,i see the key in 64bit option
<jackpot_2001> what do you suggest?
<hyper_ch> I use WICD now
<hyper_ch> and WEP can be hacked in a matter of minutes
<jackpot_2001> i think 128 bit passphrase is fairly secure
<hyper_ch> if you want to encrypt your wifi, use WPA2
<jackpot_2001> not sure if my AP supports it
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: I don't know either if your AP supports it
<yuh> OSS doesn't work for my laptop
<yuh> it doesn't find the hardware device
<yuh> ossmix give me this information
<jackpot_2001> will try it after the upgrade to 4.2 is complete
<jackpot_2001> ;)
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: you used the repository generator?
<jackpot_2001> nope...just the standard repo from kubuntu page
<jackpot_2001> what the advantage of repo generator
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: have a look at it
<Guest41429> hey guys, i installed a tool called cpufreqd to lower the frequency of my cpu... but since i installed it my cpu is always at 100% power ... even when i change cpu policy to dynamic or powersave its still at 100% removing cpufreqd led to nothing
<altctrl> hi guys i got an upgrading qustion
<jackpot_2001> oh..i see...not much for me....I am from India ...no local repo here
<altctrl> i have kubuntu 8.04 and want to upgrade it to 8.10
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: no one has added india yet ;)
<altctrl> but adept manager does not give me the option to full upgrade
<hyper_ch> altctrl: sudo update-manager -c -d
<altctrl> then it iwll start it?
<hyper_ch> yes
<minus18_pundit> how to setup broadband connection in ubuntu?
<altctrl> ok let me try
<hyper_ch> minus18_pundit: normally that should be done with your modem/router
<cstoner> minus18_pundit: Plug in your ethernet cable
<minus18_pundit> well, i can connect to internet in windows
<altctrl> well it said command not found
<jackpot_2001> wicd looks intresting...
<BluesKaj> minus18_pundit, have you tried configuring knetwork manager
<jackpot_2001> anyone running it successfully..
<altctrl> well what is wrong?
<minus18_pundit> i dont know how to configure
<hyper_ch> altctrl: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/10/22/network-upgrade-for-kubuntu-desktops-804-lts-810/
<minus18_pundit> is there any how-to?
<hyper_ch> jackpot_2001: I am
<altctrl> thanks let me check
<cstoner> jackpot_2001: I'm not, but I've heard good things about it
<BluesKaj> !knetwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetwork
<minus18_pundit> any tutorial
<hyper_ch> minus18_pundit: wifi or ethernet?
<BluesKaj> !Network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<BluesKaj> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<BluesKaj> !info etherenet
<ubottu> Package etherenet does not exist in intrepid
<BluesKaj> !info ethernet
<ubottu> Package ethernet does not exist in intrepid
<BluesKaj> oh well, BBL ..errands to do.
<arvind> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Malic1> is there kpdf or acroread for kde 4.1? seems to be not available in the repos?!
<jackpot_2001> ubottu...ethernet is not a package...its how you are conneted to network
<jackpot_2001> wired = ethernet
<jackpot_2001> wireless = wifi
<minus18_pundit> ethernet connection
<cstoner> Malic1: It's okular now
<Dragnslcr> Well, wireless is still technically Ethernet </pedant>
<cstoner> minus18_pundit: If you plug in your ethernet cable it should just work.
<edgy> Hi, when I log to Intrepid, my screen resolution is 800x600 or something like that andd when I open system-settings->display, it changes automatically to a nice 1280x800 without me touching any thing, now if I reboot it gets back to 800x600, what's this please?
<jackpot_2001> yes...technically.
<hyper_ch> Dragnslcr: technically ethernet is always treated as the lan cables
<cstoner> edgy: You manually edited your xorg.conf file (well, I did when I had that problem). Put a Mode entry in for 1280x800 and it should work
<edgy> cstoner: yes I once replaced it with an older copy or edited something maybe
<Malic1> cstoner: thx
<valentain> народ тут руские есть??
<Tm_T> !ru | valentain
<ubottu> valentain: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dekans> Is someone running kubuntu with a ATI 48xx video card ?
<cstoner> edgy: Yeah, Under SubSection Display of Section Screen add "1280x800" to the Modes line
<edgy> cstoner: but I heard before that xorg.conf is deprecated and it's no longer needed, am I wrong?
<Tm_T> Dekans: doing a poll?
<Dekans> no
<cstoner> edgy: you're correct. You can just as easily delete the Modes line and the rest should work
<Dekans> I'm hoping someone can tell me how to suspend my computer :)
<Dekans> it doesn't wanna work :(
<edgy> cstoner: I don't have any mode line in the file
<Dekans> I'm using catalyst driver v 8.12
<altctrl> hyper_ it looks like its working now
<cstoner> edgy: can you copy the xorg.conf file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give me the link?
<edgy> cstoner: http://pastebin.ca/1295187
<cstoner> edgy: Add a display subsection so that it looks like  http://paste.ubuntu.com/94385/
<cstoner> change your resolutions if you want, but "1280x800" is the important one
<Raidenovich> hey guys, i installed a tool called cpufreqd to lower the frequency of my cpu... but since i installed it my cpu is always at 100% power ... even when i change cpu policy to dynamic or powersave its still at 100% removing cpufreqd led to nothing
<cstoner> Raidenovich: I didn't have to install anything to change the frequency of my cpu. What's your processor?
<Raidenovich> AMD Athlon 64 X2 tl50 or something
<Raidenovich> how can i determinate it?
<Raidenovich> cstoner: model name      : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60
<Aurelia> hallo
<Aurelia> hhhaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllloooooooooooo
<Aurelia> wdad
<Arv3n> hi how r do
<Aurelia> german??
<cstoner> Raidenovich: I have no idea. Sorry. I didn't have to install anything
<koukos> hi i need help because i am a total noob with linux
<Raidenovich> anyway, thanks cstoner, i solved my problem :)
<Aurelia> is someone speaking german
<Aurelia> ??
<Raidenovich> ja
<cstoner> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<Aurelia> was ist das hier??
<cstoner> What do you need, koukos?
<hyper_ch> !de | Aurelia_
<Bob_Dylan> ok, hundred peoples online and no one using amarok 2. :(
<ubottu> Aurelia_: please see above
<Aurelia_> what do you mean ??
<Aurelia_> ubottu
<hyper_ch> Aurelia_: [17:44] <ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<koukos> i dont't know how to download form paidshare with premium account
<hyper_ch> Bob_Dylan: #amarok
<koukos> a downloader maybe?/
<koukos> rapidshare i mean
<Bob_Dylan> ok hyper_ch
<cstoner> koukos: Being specific is helpful
<Raidenovich> koukos: install java runtime 6.0 and Jdownloader , you can find a link for Jdownloader with google
<koukos> i have aa premium account in rapidshare and i want to use it with a download manager or something
<pjammer> god/allah/whoever, bless you for fw-cutter.
<edgy> hi cstoner
<cstoner> hi edgy
<edgy> cstoner: it's you who are helping me with my xorg file some mins ago, right?
<cstoner> yes
<edgy> cstoner: I put that subsection and rebooted but same problem
<cstoner> Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me?
<edgy> cstoner: I can but I removed the whole file and rebooted, is the log file still useful for you?
<cstoner> nah. Did removing the file help?
<edgy> cstoner: removing the file get me a good resolution out of the box but glxinfo and such applications fail with X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<cstoner> What's your video card?
<edgy> cstoner: ati
<cstoner> I haven't had a ATI card since the dri drivers stopped working ;)
<cstoner> sorry
<cstoner> does fglrxinfo crash, too?
<cstoner> edgy
<edgy_> cstoner: out net here is not stable
<cstoner> that's ok ;)
<cstoner> does fglrxinfo crash, too?
<edgy_> cstoner: a cable is cut somewhere;)
<edgy_> cstoner: yes fglrxinfo crashes too
<cstoner> sorry, I haven't had an ati card since the dri drivers stopped working. It's foreign to me
<cstoner> Anyway, best of luck. I need to eat some food.
<edgy_> cstoner: thanks dear
<pjammer> is there a command to see what kind of RAM i have installed on my machine?
<pjammer> i want to upgrade, and this computer is 3 yrs old.
<pjammer> no?
<francisc1701> pjammer: "cat /proc/meminfo"
<deamoon> ido any1 know hw could i make stream on mine lan from linux box to windows plz let me kno ppl
<pjammer> francisc1701: you the man, unless you a woman.
<francisc1701> lol
<pjammer> i saw canadaram had something for double the price that an american was selling it for...
<edgy_> part
<pjammer> man kubuntu even found my printer that is hooked up through my airport router... i' m impressed.
<hyper_ch> pjammer: :)
<francisc1701> how do I make Kopete (kde3) start with "Invisible" status?
<pjammer> just trying a test page..... still waiting.
<Muzer> where do I add apps to the K menu again
<Muzer> ?
<hyper_ch> Muzer: right-click KMenu
<Muzer> oh yeah
<Muzer> thanks
<d_mitry> in kde 3.5, how to restart the desktop?
<slow-motion> hi
<jackpot_2001> ctrl+alt+backspace
<d_mitry> i have to restart x to restart the desktop?!
<jackpot_2001> not necessarilly
<d_mitry> then how to restart the desktop?
<d_mitry> because as far as i know, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x.
<jackpot_2001> you can start a alternate console (ctrl+f1..f6) kill kdm or gdm
<jackpot_2001> and start it again i guess
<d_mitry> but i don't want to close my current applications
<d_mitry> oh, i see the misunderstanding her. by the desktop, i don't mean kde.
<d_mitry> here*
<d_mitry> i mean... the desktop.
<d_mitry> the desktop that became a widget in kde 4.
<Vrex> I just have to verify something here, I was trying to install kubuntu on an old comp in the basement and it simply did not want to boot into the installation program. It is possible to install Kubuntu from a DVD-R isn't it?
<Vrex> It wouldn't surprise me if the drive was messed up so...
<d_mitry> yay. i restarted kdesktop.
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace forces X to instantly close.. :) thats  not quite the same thing..
<Tm_T> yuh: ei
<david__> anyone know how to get compiz on kubuntu?
<hyper_ch> yes
<jussi01> david__: the question is more about why? kwin does most of what compiz does anyway...
<david__> jussi01does it have a cube ?
<Tm_T> yes
 * Tm_T doesn't understand this fuss about cube
<jussi01> david__: not in the version supplied with 8.10, no.
<david__> jussi01how bout fire paint and raindrops?
<Tm_T> david__: snow rain we have
<edju> KDE 3.5.  Looking for a prog/applet that will display the hard drive temp in the system tray.  Any suggestions?
<david__> jussi01anyways im more familliar with compiz and would like to have it?
<jussi01> david__: Ill leave that to others. IMHO it causes more trouble than its worth.
<david__> does anyone know how to get compiz on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !compiz | david__
<ubottu> david__: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Tm_T> david__: also...
<Tm_T> david__: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kde4-compiz.png
<White_Pelican> I had to reinstall my system from scratch and I went with hardy. How do I put kde 4 on here?
<BluesKaj> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<White_Pelican> ty BluesKaj
<White_Pelican> so BluesKaj, it looks like I don't need deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main, correct?
<BluesKaj> White_Pelican, i would include it for further apps updates
<White_Pelican> ah
<White_Pelican> cool
<White_Pelican> ty :)
<BluesKaj> NP :)
<White_Pelican> too bad 4.2 beta 2 isn't available for hardy
<White_Pelican> I am running intrepid in a virtual machine and it's getting closer
<White_Pelican> it doesn't fulfill all my needs yet so I can't switch
<marco_> Hi, I,m having a bit of a problem trying to upgrade a friend's machine that was on 7.04... I am trying to install 8.10  through the apt-get service but the upgrade tool crashes. I tried after that to install it through dvd, but the install process crash on startup hangs in the loading phase, any idewa what ocould cause this ? I'm using a Satellite Pro A100
<hyper_ch> marco_: better and faster to do an 8.10 install
<marco_> hyper_ch: that's what I did, with the boot cd... but it crashes on loading phase
<marco_> hyper_ch: the kernel stalls
<hyper_ch> marco_: try with acpi off
<marco_> I did
<hyper_ch> noapic
<marco_> I did both
<hyper_ch> marco_: did you check the cd for defects?
<marco_> hyper_ch: I guess that could be the answer...
<BluesKaj> upgrading from 7.04 directly to 8.10 won't work
<White_Pelican> BluesKaj, you seem to be the resident expert today :) what's the best java to install for firefox?
<hyper_ch> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<White_Pelican> hyper_ch, was that for me?
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: yes
<White_Pelican> should I use jre?
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: then run java -version  to check if sun java is selected
<White_Pelican> ok I'll try that
<White_Pelican> I'm glad you explained I was confused
<hyper_ch> and you need to ahve the multiverse repository enabled
<White_Pelican> that I do have
<White_Pelican> there are several multiverses, which one specifically?
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: there is only one multiverse
<walid> chapman
<White_Pelican> bbl
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<virginia> h
<eagles0513875> does intrepid have tablet pc support
<klikk> ...
<biopotz> hi, for some reason i can't find the "active borders" checkbox.. can anyone please direct me to the right place?
<fdoving> biopotz: systemsettings -> window behavior -> advanced
<rodrigo_> hola alguien de Colombia o Hispanohablante
<biopotz> fdoving: thanks, now what about alt-tab going through all the apps runing no matter on which desktop they are ? :)
<biopotz> i dont know if that's even possible
<fdoving> biopotz: in te same place, select the focus tab, instead of the advanced one.
<biopotz> i know compiz can do it, but i dont want to install it compiz just for that.
<biopotz> fdoving: cool, who ever knew what traverse means.
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if there is tablet pc support in intrepid
<kilrae> i'm getting an error when i try the ubuntu alternate x64 installer: Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<kilrae> there's more but i can't remember it all
<kilrae> it just loops after i select "install kubuntu"
<kilrae> i had no trouble with the ubuntu installer
<fdoving> kilrae: check the cd.
<serjo> hello, do anybody use cedega?
<biopotz> looking now for a way to make alt-shift really change the layout, will appreciate help.
<edi_99> hi guys, how can I completely remove ubuntustudio?
<kilrae> fdoving: the CD is ok
<Malic1> i have an error appearing when i do an installation with apt-get. i think it is because of the user rights and i have to change them, but i dont know how i can do that. Here is an example: kbuildsycoca4 running...
<Malic1>                         Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-hans" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Malic1> kbuildsycoca4(7275) kdemain: Reusing existing ksycoca
<White_Pelican> hyper_ch, I looked at the package you mentioned and it wants to remove k3b and libk3b3. I use k3b a lot
<kilrae> i just ran MD5s against all the files on the disc
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: what package?
<Guest57596> I am trying to restore grub, how can I know where grub was previously installed? I know wasnt the master boot record
<White_Pelican> kubuntu-restricted-packages
<haggus99> Can someone explain why adobe flash works in Seamonkey but not firefox?
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: then reinstall k3b later again
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: but there should not be any conflict
<david__> how do i get and install the newest version of whinee
<White_Pelican> also, it want to bring in java 6 which I know for a fact has issues with some web sites and frostwire
<White_Pelican> wants*
<hyper_ch> david__: add winehq repos from budgeddedicated
<White_Pelican> maybe because seamonkey knows to go look for it, where as firefox requires a symbolic link
<haggus99> I thought they used the same plugins folder under /home/user/.mozilla
<White_Pelican> any ideas hyper_ch about java?
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: I told you
<david__> hyper_ch: not sure how to do that
<White_Pelican> told me what?
<hyper_ch> david__: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=wine
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: how to install java
<david__> hyper_ch: ty
<White_Pelican> you told me to install the kubuntu restricted packages. but I have had issues in the past with java 6
<hyper_ch> White_Pelican: then don't install it
<White_Pelican> ok, but I need some form of java, so which should I install?
<edi_99> hi guys, how can I completely remove ubuntustudio?
<BluesKaj> edi_99, dunno for sure , maybe , sudo apt-get remove ubuntustudio ?
<edi_99> BluesKaj: nope, it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> or is ubuntu studio a dedicated OS ?
<BluesKaj> edi_99, dunno for sure , maybe , sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-studio ?
<BluesKaj> edi_99, did you install it with a package manager?
<edi_99> BluesKaj: well..sort of... because I have a totally different desktop... and no, ubuntu-studio doesn't work either
<haggus99> well I figured it out after the change to ff-3.0.5 I needed to link my old plugins to the new ff it works now.
<edi_99> BluesKaj: nope, by apt
<rolf29> hey hey
<BluesKaj> apt is a package manager , but in the konsole
<rolf29> new to kubuntu, but damen , fuck windows
<jussi01> !ohmy | rolf29
<ubottu> rolf29: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<rolf29> okei, sorry man
<rolf29> anyway kubuntu is the best
<BluesKaj> edi_99, check synaptic for it , you may need to do it that way
<jussi01> thanks :)
<jussi01> rolf29: this channel is really for support questions, if you want to chat about kubuntu, join #kubuntu-offtopic  :)
<rolf29> jussi01 no problem
<edi_99> BluesKaj: this is exactly what I did: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<khuttger> does anyone know how to modify "blacklist" in kubuntu 8.10???
<edi_99> BluesKaj: is it possible to "reverse" the commands to remove the packages
<BluesKaj> edi_99,  then do this in the konsole : sudo aptitude remove ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<jussi01> !blacklist | khuttger
<ubottu> khuttger: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<eagles0513875> anyone know if intrepid has tablet pc support
<edi_99> BluesKaj: it's working. thank you very much
<eagles0513875> !wine | david__
<ubottu> david__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<eagles0513875> !info wine | david__
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<edi_99> BluesKaj: unfortunatelly, after rebooting, everything is still the same
<Deviant2Peer> hello all!
<khuttger> hi
<Deviant2Peer> anyone knows if it possible to set a access point using kubuntu intrepid, with a atheres ar424x?
<khuttger> access point?
<Deviant2Peer> yes, so that other could connect to me
<edi_99> BluesKaj: will sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop do any good?
<zig> Hi all, I installed kubuntu edgy on a computer at my parent's house, I can't seem to be able to upgrade it or even to install new package on it, is edgy completely unsupported now ?
<khuttger> first question....why would you install something so old?
<zig> I meant, I installeD a long tome ago :)
<khuttger> oh
<zig> now I'd like to at least upgrade it, but it seems that repositories don't know about edgy anymore
<khuttger> just get a live boot cd for interpid
<BluesKaj> edi_99, i forgot to tell you to check your sources.list to make sure the ubuntu-studio repository is disabled, then apt-get update
<edi_99> BluesKaj: this should be the solution: sudo apt-get remove ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-look ubuntustudio-menu ubuntustudio-screensaver ubuntustudio-sounds ubuntustudio-theme ubuntustudio-video ubuntustudio-wallpapers
<zig> khuttger, but upgrading from edgy isn't possible ?
<zig> is that normal that repositories seem to not know about edgy anymore ?
<zig> (I understand taht package won't evolve anymore, but they still could be here at their last version at least)
<Ekushey> zig, is it an ancient version, man
<Ekushey> zig why don't you download the latest version and reinstall?
<BluesKaj> edi_99, well try it and see what happens , but I think you may be right about having to reinstall gnome-desktop or ubuntu-dektop whichever it is
<astratto> gug
<zig> becaust it was all configured to my parents' tastes, I'd prefere to keep it as it was (they were happy with it)
<Ekushey> edgy > fiesty > gutsy > hardy > intrepid
<ruth> hi there
<astratto> anyone with kde 4.2 beta under intrepid could tell me if msn support works in kopete?
<ruth> 'how can I enable 3d support?
<Ekushey> zig, backup the /home dir, copy it on the new version
<jussi01> astratto: it works here, but thats nly for me
<astratto> jussi01: ok thanks
<astratto> the last time I tried kopete crashed... :D
<zig> so it means, if you don't upgrade a system, at some point you won't even be able to install anything new or upgrade it at all ?
<Ekushey> astratto, why don't you use pidgin?
<zig>  I find this a bit weird
<ruth> 'how can I enable 3d support? I just installed 8.10/4.1.2
<jussi01> ruth: which gfx card?
<zig> maybe I'm not using the correct repositores ?
<astratto> Ekushey: pidgin under kde? uhm... besides I prefer kopete
<ruth> nvidia (onboard)
<jussi01> ruth: kmenu -> system -> hardware manager
<Ekushey> astratto, i dumped kopete cause it crashed all the time. pidgin crashes too but less than kopete
<Woopah> Hi,can anyone help me updating libsqlite3-0 ? I currently have version 3.4.2 and i need at least 3.5.9
<Ekushey> zig, you can upgrade, but from one release to the next or from one LTS release to another
<jussi01> astratto: you may want to look at kmess, or upgrade to 4.2beta, thought that has its own issues
<zig> ah, edgy wasn't a LTS then ?
<astratto> Ekushey: another thing I don't like is that in pidgin you're not able to handle different away messages/status
<Ekushey> zig, edgy is 6.06?
<zig> Ekushey, is hardy a LTS then ? does it mean that a LTS will always remain upgradable ? if that's the case , I'm fine with this
<Ekushey> 6.06 was LTS, zig
<astratto> jussi01: I'm upgrading to kde 4.2 beta right now... in 4.1.3 kopete works great, it crashed when I upgraded to 4.2 some weeks ago (1-2)
<ruth> jussi01: it says its enabled
<zig> Ekushey, let me google this
<Woopah> So no one knows how to update libsqlite3-0 ;|
<jussi01> astratto: ok. but please proceed with caution ;)
<zig> Ekushey, edgy was 6.10 so I guess not an LTS :(
<Ekushey> astratto, yeah that's a good point... to be honest i don't like any of the IM clients that are available
<ruth> jussi01: I cant get a resolution past 800x600
<ruth> or play games that require 3d support
<astratto> jussi01: don't worry :D
<zig> so, do LTS alwaysremain upgradable at any time ? if so, I'll install an LTS on my parent computer
<Ekushey> zig, no worrieds, copy the /home dir somewhere (dvd/pen drive) and install Intrepid Ibex on that machine
<jussi01> ruth: you sure you enabled the  correct driver?
<ruth> no :o
<ruth> )
<Ekushey> zig, one LTS to the next
<astratto> Ekushey: it's a matter of tastes I guess
<ruth> just the one they "reccomended"
<zig> Ekushey, but forever right ?
<ruth> I guess I will try the other one?
<Ekushey> zig, nope
<ruth> they offered 2 drivers
<Arv3n> I am back!
<zig> Ekushey, so even 6.06 wouldn't be upgradable now ?
<Ekushey> zig, you can upgrade from 6.06, but not to the latest release, which is 8.10
<Ekushey> zig, you don't have internet connectivity on that machine?
<Arv3n> Ekushey, technically you can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 to 8.10
<Arv3n> lol
<zig> if I can upgrade to a LTS, then I can upgrade again
<Ekushey> Arv3n, what i meant is you can't do 6.06 > 8.10 directly
<Arv3n> just beware of 3.5 --> 4.1
<Arv3n> Ekushey, well, you can but it wont be supported.
<zig> Ekushey, yep, not a problem
<zig> as long as I can upgrade to something newer I'm fine
<Arv3n> zig, yeah try 8.04
<Arv3n> if you like kde 3.5 you'll be pleased.
<zig> my question is: do LTS remain upgradable forever (to the next LTS)
<Ekushey> Arv3n, so there's no poing of trying that :p
<Arv3n> zig, should.
<taittajanne> hi
<zig> because right know, 6.10 (which is not an LTS) seem to be completely dead (not even on the repositories anymore)
<Arv3n> it IS dead.
<Arv3n> :)
<zig> so that mean; on a computer I don't maintai na lot, I should install LTS only
<Ekushey> zig, install 8.04 as Arv3n says, cause your parent might freak out seeing kde4
<zig> (my parent's computer for example)
<zig> yep, that's what I intend to do :)
<zig> it's an LTS right ?
<Arv3n> 8.04 is an lts, yes.
<zig> ok perfect
<Arv3n> and if your parents are used to kde 3.5, stick with 8.04
<zig> defintely
<Arv3n> 8.10 is kde 4.1 only
<zig> they would freak :)
<Ekushey> lol yes
<Arv3n> kde 4.2 is really nice though
<zig> even I avoided it for now
<ruth> neither of the drivers that kde 4.1.2 suggested for me work (nvidia)
<Ekushey> ah i miss kde 3.x
<ruth> what do I do?
<Woopah> Ah KDE 4.2 sucks ;p
<zig> it looks nice , but all the features aren't completely back
<Woopah> True..
<Woopah> It looks really nice
<Ekushey> Woopah, not really... using it for a month now and getting used to it :p
<Arv3n> kde 4.2 is kickass.
<Arv3n> its only beta 2 and i love it so much. <3
<Woopah> Fair enuff'
<Ekushey> Arv3n, can you put icons on the desktop?
<Arv3n> yes.
<Arv3n> you can either do a folder view widget
<Ekushey> how?
<Arv3n> either go to the menu --> riggh tclick icon --> add to desktop
<Arv3n> or in appearance settings
<Ekushey> not using the widget
<Arv3n> change the type of desktop to a folder view
<Ekushey> i meant like a 3.5 desktop
<zig> some things that disapointed me for example : gwenview was so good to read mangas, but the newer one in kde 4 is much less usable IMHO
<Arv3n> Ekushey, yes.
<Woopah> I'm happy with my KDE 3.5
<Woopah> :P
<Arv3n> go to appearance settings
<Arv3n> its 4.2 only
<Arv3n> go to appearance settings and change to folder view as a type of desktop.
<Ekushey> Woopah, upgrade upgrade :p
<Buckethead_> hi :)
<Arv3n> hello Buckethead_
<Woopah> No way Ekushey :P
<Woopah> I love KDE 3
<Ekushey> Arv3n, system settings > appearance?
<Arv3n> Ekushey, no.
<Arv3n> right click on the desktop --> appearance settings
<Ekushey> Arv3n, don't have that...
<Arv3n> then you must not be running 4.2
<Arv3n> :)
<Arv3n> its 4.2 _ONLY_
<Ekushey> nope i'm on KDE 4.1.3
<Arv3n> its 4.2 _only_
<Arv3n> :)
<Ekushey> Arv3n, 4.2 is not on the repo
<Arv3n> opensuse backportd it to 4.1.3 on opensuse 11.1 though
<Arv3n> Ekushey, its in a ppa im using
<Arv3n> 4.1.85
<Arv3n> its on kubuntu.org >.>
<Ekushey> ah i'll wait till they put it on the repo
<Arv3n> that'll be in jaunty :)
<Ekushey> really?
<Arv3n> yes.
<Ekushey> then i'll try it earlier :p
<Arv3n> wut u meen
<Ekushey> i mean i'll download it then
<Ekushey> Arv3n, this? -> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Arv3n> yar
<ruth> I like 3.5 better
<ruth> how can I revert to that or at least make it look and act like 3.5?
<ruth> 4.1.2 is sucking my will to live
<Arv3n> if its 8.10 then you cant. :)
<Arv3n> oh wait check ubuntuforums
<ruth> ahhh man
<Arv3n> thought i saw a topic on it
<Arv3n> with a howto
<Arv3n> on kde 3.5
<ruth> I cant get around here
<ruth> or install 3d support
<Arv3n> jockey
<ruth> (with working drivers)
<Arv3n> go to system --> hardware drivers
<ruth> yeah, but the two drive they offer dont work
<Arv3n> OMFG
<Arv3n> HOLY %5823U458345JA
<Arv3n> oh my GOD.
<Arv3n> that was an INCREDIBLE CATCH BY STEVE SMITH!
<asobi> how do i search just parts of a filename
<vs> hi
<paco> Hi!
<paco> Hola?
<mister-tea-lappy> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<paco> Hi, ubottu!
<paco> hi, mister-tea
<paco> is this the place to search for help with ubuntu-kubuntu?
<paco> Am I in the correct IRC?
<mister-tea-lappy> yes
<paco> Well, thank you, mister-tea-lappy
<paco> How may I start?
<mister-tea-lappy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paco> Ok, Ie got two questions:
<mister-tea-lappy> paco: ubottu is abot
<paco> Frist one: kubuntu hangs continuosliy
<paco> thanks, mister-tea
<mister-tea-lappy> version and hangs when
<Arv3n> oh my god.
<Arv3n> what an amazing football game, seriously. im shaking it was so good.
<mister-tea-lappy> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arv3n> thanks, i was looking for that channel earlier but no one knew it. =/
<Arv3n> so i assumed there wasnt it.
<Arv3n> *one.
<asobi> how do i search just parts of a filename?
<PhilRod> asobi: what are you searching with?
<asobi> konqueror
<asobi> it only finds files if i type the entire filename
<PhilRod> ah, not sure then - more of a CLI person myself
<asobi> how do i do it in command
<paco> Hi again! Hanged out!
<paco> mister-tea-lappy, are you still here?
<mister-tea-lappy> yes
<paco> ok, version: Kubuntu 7.04, hanged last minute when I tried to cpoy-paste a uname-a in this window
<paco> and hangs a lot of times, enven when the computer is doing nothing
<paco> I supposse ittts something from the X11 system
<paco> but dont know how to solve it
<mister-tea-lappy> paco: why are you on an unsupported distro?
<paco> because: I dont have a DVD to upgrade (my coomputer only has CD-ROM) and I tryed to upgrade over internet, but has been impossible for me.
<paco> So, I need help to upgrade over the internet. Thats waht I need
<paco> after sudo apt-get upgrade    the response is something like "broken packets or packets not found"
<mister-tea-lappy> try with synaptic
<paco> ok, how to proceed?
<paco> Ive never used synaptic
<mister-tea-lappy> try fixing broken packages first
<mister-tea-lappy> it's the gui version of apt
<mister-tea-lappy> you are on kubuntu 7.04?
<mister-tea-lappy> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<paco> Yes, its kubuntu 704
<paco> thanks, bot ubottu.
<mister-tea-lappy> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<paco> so, mister tea, its Kubuntu 7.04. My computer doent have a CDROM
<mister-tea-lappy> you have internet or you wouldn't be haer
<Dragonath> my sound is cracking when it's busy with something :(
<slow-motion> n8
<paco> I downloaded an ISO image of ubuntu 8.10, but its not possibble to boot ubuntu whit it (only 256Mb RAM)!
<paco> so, the only solution I think about is to install Kubuntu 8.X over internet
<mister-tea-lappy> paco: I think you have to go to 8.04 before going to 8.10
<paco> Ok, mister, how to go to 8.04?
<PhilRod> asobi: find /path/to/search/in -iname '*partofnametomatch*'
<Dragonath> paco - have you tried using xubuntu?
<mister-tea-lappy> go to the kubuntu home page and download the iso
<PhilRod> asobi: or just 'locate searchterm'
<paco> I            downloaded the ISO for 8.10 to upgrade the full system... has not been possible
<paco> Dragonarrt: No, Ihavnet tryed xubuntu, how to try it?
<mister-tea-lappy> 8.10 requires more resources than 8.04
<szad> Hello all. I have a problem. I have notebook HP 6720S and i have wireless card broadcom b43,which has commercial drivers. On ubuntu after install i can connect to my home ad-hoc network. In kubuntu after install i cant.. What can be the reason?
<Dragonath> paco: http://www.xubuntu.org/get <-- it's ubuntu for computers that don't have much resources
<mister-tea-lappy> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<asobi> how do i change folder for "locate"
<nippz> eh
<mister-tea-lappy> Dragonath: I'm running xubuntu on this old lappy btw
<david__> how do i disable all destop effects so i can play games on wine?
<paco> So, you think the trouble is in the X system, not in the graphic card or something else?
<mister-tea-lappy> what kind of system are you running?
<paco> Why its hanging? I understand being very slow, but hanging once and again?
<szad> I dont know where is the problem. Maybye in the manager or something. But I already also tried a wicd and on kubuntu it isnt working also
<szad> I am now on ubuntu 8.10 and all is working great, on kubuntu i cant get wifi ad-hoc working:(
<mister-tea-lappy> paco: what is your system stats?
<Dragonath> mister-tea-lappy: I am running kubuntu 8.04 on this pc
<mister-tea-lappy> good choice but this lappys ram won't support it
<dima_> здаров пацаны
<paco> Pentium II 256 Mb, 10+10Gb (first partition is Windows, the others are for linux)
<mister-tea-lappy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dragonath> mister-tea-lappy: I also am running xubuntu 8.04 (I think) on a '98 ThinkPad with 32MB RAM
<dima_> как вы тут?
<paco> Sorry! Its pentium III    3   !!!
<mister-tea-lappy> ok the ram is too little to run kubuntu well you may want to try xubuntu
<paco> ok, mister-tea-lappy so whats nnnext?
<mister-tea-lappy> Dragonath: yeah maybe but the waiting must be painful
<mister-tea-lappy> paco: go to the xubuntu website and download the 8.04 alt. cd
<Dragonath> mister-tea-lappy: it's not very bad unless you expect to run 10 apps at the same time - it was more of an experiment anyways, I use it to browse the net sometimes
<paco> after sudo apt-get install xubuntu : no packet found
<mister-tea-lappy> this lappy has 192 mb ram and wouldn't run it
<mister-tea-lappy> paco go to the website
<paco> ok, im going there...
<mister-tea-lappy> download the iso burn a cd and install it
<mister-tea-lappy> Dragonath: btw this is like a ten year old lappy
<mister-tea-lappy> maybe only 8
<paco> ok, mister, Im dowloading xubuntu. Is burning a CD the only way? Is it possible to upgrade direectly, downloading a file or similar?
<paco> This PC was born ten years agoo also, thennn it was a real real reaaal machine... but today its ..... puffff
<Dragonath> mister-tea-lappy: mine is too :)
<Dragonath> xubuntu should work anyways
<mister-tea-lappy> true
<Dragonath> if it doesn't then I've heard that netBSD might be the way to go
<paco> theres another way explaine in the xubuntu web: adept
<genpfaul1> I'm having trouble using icewm themes in kde
<genpfaul1> I have kdeartwork-theme-window installed, but I'm not seeing an IceWM option in the window decorations list
<genpfaul1> Do I need to log out/in for kdeartwork-theme-window to take?
<paco> So, the only way to  upgrade from 7.X to 8.X is downloading the CD ISO?
<paco> No another idea?
<paco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crimsun> paco: if you have reasonably stable Internet access, you can perform a distribution upgrade online
<paco> thenk you very much!!!!!!! Byeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
<paco> ok, crimsum, how to do it?
<paco> I have a 3Mb ADSL, so i think its possible
<Pici> paco: What version of Ubuntu are you running right now?
<paco> Pici: I am running kubuntu 7.04
<paco> crimsum: how to perform the distribution upgrade online?
<paco> crimsun: how to perform the distribution upgrade online?
<crimsun> paco: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pici> paco: You'll need to upgrade to 7.10 and then to 8.04 and then to 8.10.
<Pici> paco: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Fully%20updating%207.04 for 7.04 to 7.10
<genpfault> Hrm, restarting KDE didn't help
<paco> Ok, I am trying first sudo do-release-upgrade
<paco> results of the sudo do-release-upgrade:  "Done dowloading"  --- Error during upgrade" and there are lots of errors likee "Failed to fetch http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  (Its my translation from the spanish version I am using):
<paco> maybe the es.archive.ubuntu is not working? Hwo can I change this address to upgrede from another server?
<peace> hm.. why i cant install anything ?
<martijn81> peace: you would with sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<paco> Ok, I am going to ubutu-es, perhps somenoe there knooooooows about it.
<paco> thank you and BYE!
<peace> martijn81 it requires me to put kubuntu cd always.. its very annoying
<martijn81> peace then remove that line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<peace> i cant delete it
<peace> well then i guess its impossible to fix this problem
<peace> bye
<martijn81> well, you should use sudo
<martijn81> but not that that matthers anymore, he is gone now
<jussi01> or kdesudo if using a graphical app ;)
<genpfault> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeartwork/kwin-styles/icewm/
<genpfault> If I'm reading that right kdeartwork* ought to provide kwin3_icewm
<stdin> in trunk
<genpfault> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.1.85/kdeartwork/kwin-styles/icewm/
<genpfault> it's there too
<justminty> hello
<justminty> is there anyway I can get my orginal xorg.conf back ? I was screwing around with trying to get my ati raedon 9550 recognized and now theres only my new one and a "low graphics recovery mode" one
<justminty> i'm trying to unistall fglrx and start again
<tyutin> @justminty: have you checked /etc/X11 to see if you have any old versions of  xorg.conf?
<david__> how do i fix my flashplayer it will not play youtube videos?
<mister-tea-lappy> do you have the the latest version?
<david__> make me some tea
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: yes i have the latest version
<mister-tea-lappy> poof you are tea
<mister-tea-lappy> do you have java?
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: im using konqueror with google as my home page
<mister-tea-lappy> o then idk
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: probably not i do  not know
<mister-tea-lappy> you tube needss both
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: how can i check to see if i have java?
<mister-tea-lappy> I'm not familiar with java with konq'
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: what browser do you use?
<mister-tea-lappy> I use ff
<mister-tea-lappy> firefox 3
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: how did you change to that couse i really dont like konq????
<mister-tea-lappy> open synaptic and search firefox then install the package
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: thnx
<mister-tea-lappy> or sudo apt-get install firefox
<mister-tea-lappy> david__: after that you will have to install the flashplayer plugin and the java plugin
<chris_> Hello!
<mister-tea-lappy> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: i installed it now where did the icon go?
<mister-tea-lappy> from synaptic?
<hang3r> david__, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mister-tea-lappy> if you used apt-get you will have to add the icon manually
<hang3r> no
<mister-tea-lappy> if synaptic it will be under internet menu
<afeijo> how can I copy a protected dvd?
<hang3r> afeijo: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and google info about css (content scrambling)
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: thnx very much now i can watch youtube!
<mister-tea-lappy> yw
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: now im going to go make some tea!
<afeijo> installing
<mister-tea-lappy> make it green lol
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: how do i auto hide my taskbar in kubuntu?
<mister-tea-lappy> version?
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: 8.10
<mister-tea-lappy> idk I'm still on 8.04
<hang3r> ah, libdvdcss2 is included with ubuntu restricted extras now, never used to be
<afeijo> hang3r: no specific program?
<afeijo> like dvd decrypter for win?
<david__> how do i autohide my taskbar in kubuntu 8.10?
<afeijo> ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Dragnslcr> david__- you need KDE 4.2
<david__> Dragnslcr: how do i get that?
<hang3r> afeijo: k3b under (Applications->Multimedia) has a Rip dvd option under the tools menu, if that's what you're asking :)
<Dragnslcr> david__- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<afeijo> hang3r: I try that one, when I use Copy DVD button and click start, it says 'cant copy protected dvd'
<afeijo> hmmm, tools - rip, trying
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: how do i change homepage under firefox?
<mister-tea-lappy> go to edit preferences
<mister-tea-lappy> wait let me check that
<mister-tea-lappy> no that's right edit menu then preferences
<hang3r> afeijo: I'm sure I used to use something to copy css dvds, there was k9copy and dvd::rip, but it was a long time ago
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: i have no sound when playing videos how do i fix this?
<mister-tea-lappy> did you look in alsa mixer and see that it's enableed?
<xt0rt> i'm on a p4, would switching to kde 4 be a bad idea
<mister-tea-lappy> I had to go to the mixer and tell it to use my sound card for video audio
<xt0rt> i heard its slower on older systems
<HappySmileMan> A P4 is considered old now?
<HappySmileMan> :(
<david__> mister-tea-lappy: were is the mixer?
<stdin> it should run fine, in fact there have been many optimisation improvements in Qt4/KDE4
<mister-tea-lappy> david__: you are on version I'm not using but there must be an are to set sounds
<mister-tea-lappy> area
<xt0rt> stdin: fine or fast?
<mister-tea-lappy> stdin: where's the mixer settings in 8.10?
<xt0rt> i just switched from xubuntu
<stdin> mister-tea-lappy: kmix
<mister-tea-lappy> david__: ther you go
<stdin> xt0rt: there are other factors to do with speed, but it should be on par with kde3
<xt0rt> so i like fast :3
<xt0rt> ok excellent
<xt0rt> thanks a bunch, have a good one
<xt0rt> or a cold one
<xt0rt> whichever you prefer
<kingofkillers> buonaseraa
<mister-tea-lappy> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kingofkillers> mi potete dare una mano??
<david__> how do i get sound while watching videos on youtube?
#kubuntu 2009-12-21
<wally> hello
<wally> I neesd some help in ubuntu
<besitzer> hLLOA
<besitzer> HALLO
<vit__> hola a todos!!
<vit__> alguien por ahi que m diga para que sirve esta aplicacion?
<cuznt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cuznt> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pok3r4lho_> pig
<fa4anaheim> test test...is this thing on?
<fa4anaheim> hello..?
<cuznt> hi
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fa4anaheim> noted...i am trying to figure out how to open files as root so i can edit them...what info do you need?
<fa4anaheim> The file in question is /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode. I am trying to change the "FN" key to the opposite state but I cannot figure out how to open, change, and save it as root...
<greatwall> sdxaf4sad
<fa4anaheim> i guess not then...
<Dragnslicer> sudo kate /path/to/file should work
<islington> fa4anaheim: you just need to know the sudo passwoed
<islington> kdesu kate /path/to/file should be safer
<Dragnslicer> There is no "sudo password"
<Dragnslicer> Er, yeah
<Dragnslicer> Obviously I'm not thinking quite straight tonight
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- kdesu kate /path/to/file
<fa4anaheim> cool, trying it now...
<Dragnslicer> Ugh, no
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- kdesudo kate /path/to/file
<Dragnslicer> I think that's actually correct now
<fa4anaheim> Well it opens, but I can't save it...also, I get several lines of "X Error: BadWindow"
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- the X errors can probably be ignored. Why can't you save the file though?
<fa4anaheim> Good question...says the file is "Protected" and I do not have permission...
<nok> I am Extremely new to Kubuntu wondering if any would mind helping me
<fa4anaheim> nok - with what?
<Fanfare> nok: whats your prob?
<nok> Am i able to download .executables and use them? am getting an error with it.
<Fanfare> nok: well executables (*.exe) are windows specific you can try to run them with wine
<Fanfare> nok: www.winehq.org
<nok> ok ill check it out thanks.
<Fanfare> nok: try to find an linux alternative!
<millun_> hi, how can i make pulseaudio work again?
<fa4anaheim> nok - an executable in linux is created when you compile from source, did you download the source file?
<nok> not sure for the specific program i didnt see a source fille just the .exe
<Fanfare> nok what app?
<nok> youll probably laugh but Fulltiltpoker
<fa4anaheim> nok - from a website? I would try using an rpm manager...are you using gnome or kde?
<nok> My system is pretty crappy and runs slow on windows so thought i would try kub and is alot better
<nok> gnome i beleive
<Fanfare> nok: well, kde has nice card games :-) try to query appdb.winehq.org
<nok> trying to play with real money ;)
<Fanfare> appdb has instructions on how to install windows apps in linux...
<Fanfare> if u have any probs with wine, ask there then... #wine
<Fanfare> sry  #winehq
<nok> Well thanks fanfare preciate the help like i said new to linux period just installed it today.
<Fanfare> nok: np ur welcome. this is kubuntu channel. (ubuntu + KDE) if u have gnome, the chose #ubuntu
<the_cyber_guy> is there any way to just download the package from kpackage kit and not to install them
<Fanfare> the_cyber_guy: not kpackagekit, but apt-get
<the_cyber_guy> how ?
<Fanfare> man:apt-get its the -d option
<fa4anaheim> "Permission Denied" as root..?!
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- yeah, that's weird
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- what file are you trying to edit?
<fa4anaheim> It is the file that determines the state of the "Function" key on my Apple keyboard. Right not it is set to 1 which means I must hold the FN key for any of the F1-F19 keys to work. I am trying to change it to 2 which is opposite...
<fa4anaheim> /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<Dragnslicer> Do "ls /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode" and give us the single line it shows
<fa4anaheim> Ok...fnmode is the file...but if I do "ls /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters" it shows just "fnmode"
<Dragnslicer> Oops, sorry
<fa4anaheim> That's cool...
<Dragnslicer> ls -al /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<fa4anaheim> ...stand by...
<Dragnslicer> I forget that not everyone has -al aliased in to ls
<fa4anaheim> "-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 2009-12-20 19:45 /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode"
<rejohn1> Is it considered safe do do the KU 904 > 910 upgrade now?
<rejohn> test
<fa4anaheim> sup
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- that's odd. Doesn't look like there should be anything stopping you from editing the file
<fa4anaheim> I know right...what about tcsh..? Overwrite maybe..?
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- you could try "sudo nano /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode" and see if that works for you
<fa4anaheim> Ok...
<fa4anaheim> [ Error writing /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode: Permission denied ] WTF?!
<Dragnslicer> That is bizarre
<fa4anaheim> I know...
<Dragnslicer> Okay, try this
<Dragnslicer> sudo cp /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode.new
<fa4anaheim> Ok...
<fa4anaheim> "cp: cannot create regular file `/sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode.new': No such file or directory"
<Fanfare> do i get that right, that file contains blanks?
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- hm, I get the same result (different directory under /sys/module though)
<fa4anaheim> Really...
<Dragnslicer> You'd think I would know this, but I'd guess that /sys/module is a special directory
<Dragnslicer> Have you looked at this page- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<fa4anaheim> Thanks for all the help Dragon, I'm going to read through the link you gave me. If I'm still stuck I might give you a shout. Thanks again!
<rejohn1> Is it considered safe do do the KU 904 > 910 upgrade now?
<Dragnslicer> fa4anaheim- there's a section there about how to change it permanently
<fa4anaheim> That's what I need...
<Fanfare> rejohn1: upgrade should work ok, no raisefs4 nor grub2 then, but should work
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: It was considered safe when 9.10 was released. What are your concerns?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: I read that there were problems, maybe w/ Ub 9.10
<Fanfare> rejohn1: run 9.10 live cd see if everything works
<rejohn1> I'm running KU 9.04 with the KDE 4 updates from the launchpad ppa, installed maybe 0906.  Are there any special instructions for doing the upgrade from that to the standard KU 9.10?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: There will always be problems. you are upgrading a few thousand programs along with settings and new kernels nderlying all of them. If there were no problems the world would implode from the gasp of surprise
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: I'm just trying to ensure the major bugs are out of the upgrade process to 9.10
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: The upgrade will disable the ppa. The packages in 9.10 are newer so it should be a clean upgrade
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: so, i just follow the regular upgrade process, no special instructions cause i ws using the later kde?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: What would be wise is to check your hardware compatibilty. There were some driver regressions so check out any problems with your wifi sound and video card in 9.10
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: No changes needed
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: check out using the live cd, or in what way?
<DaskreeCh> Fanfare: That's for you ^^6
<dunga> hi guys! how can I find out what's wrong with my Linux installation. It freezes a lot and I have to REISUB or physically power off to get it back. It does that a lot
<francisco_> hello there
<rejohn1> After I asked my question above about upgrading to 9.10, I had a konqueror window pop up with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions  - was that window pop up caused by a command from someone in this channel?
<francisco_> can anybody help me with a big issue with my wifi in kubuntu 9.10
<DaskreeCh> dunga: Video card drivers
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: not by me
<DaskreeCh> !wifi | francisco__
<ubottu> francisco__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaskreeCh> hi _2
<_2> what is going on fellowz
<_2> DaskreeCh shalom
<_2> long C  no time
<DaskreeCh> I know
<DaskreeCh> Been out of the helping people thing for a while
<DaskreeCh> !wifi | francisco__
<DaskreeCh> Curses
<francisco_> yes sorry i am new in this matter
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_2> what are the new specs ?   kubuntu 9.10 ?   kde 4.??? ?
<dunga> Daskreech: sorry - thought nobody was active. my graphic adapter, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controlle
<DaskreeCh> _2: specs? Specs would be for 10.04
<_2> i'm still using 6.6 dapper drake    on three boxen   debian etch on another.   just wondering what the latest "common problems" were.
<DaskreeCh> dunga: Switch your driver to vesa and sit out 3D for 9.10
<_2> and is 10.4 an lts release ?
<DaskreeCh> _2: Right so you canre about 10.04
<DaskreeCh> Yes it is
<_2> cool i'll have to uptoit
<DaskreeCh> dunga: The Intel driver went nuts for that chipset sometime in 9.04 and got worse in 9.10 It should be fixed by Feb so 10.04 will be stable again (hopefully)
<DaskreeCh> _2: it's in alpha right now
<dunga> DaskreeCh: I use Mint 7 based on Jaunty. Let me see what happens when I switch to VESA.  Thanks a lot for helping
<_2> heh  ten four   sounds like a release for a citicens band distro  :>
<_2> DaskreeCh kubuntu+1 ?
<DaskreeCh> _2: Hopefully it will arrest some problems :)
<DaskreeCh> _2: KDE 4.4 was just merged in and is on the road for being a fine release
<DaskreeCh> _2: you've been avoiding KDE 4 up until now?
<_2> DaskreeCh avoiding "fixing what isn't broken" more than anything else.
<DaskreeCh> _2: Well if you like KDE 3 has an unsupported repo in 10.04
<DaskreeCh> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<DaskreeCh> ha that needs to be updated
<Roasted> anybody good with kdenlive?
<iconmefisto> there's lots of kubuntu stuff that needs updating, things have been moving fast in the last year or so
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: do you know if people in the channel have to capability to cause konq to pop up with that url?
<DaskreeCh> KDE moves quite fast Ubuntu Docs are getting to be quite the unmainteind forest though
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: I would doubt it. If someone gave a link and you clicked on it (even unintentionally) it would pop up though
<DaskreeCh> Roasted: Want to ask the question?
<rejohn1> I see this url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu  But, is there a description of a way to upgrade 904 to 910 using the command line?
<DaskreeCh> Roasted: also #kdenlive is quite friendly
<DaskreeCh> Though they do have a strong tendency to the SVN version which is a good deal better than the latest release
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Roasted> my kdenlive question is very simple - I have a fade out on a picture. Real simple, right? Too bad it doesnt fade out. Its something so small and its enraging me.
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: thx - is that process described in a web page someplace?
<Roasted> two pictures in a row, 1 fades out, 1 does not, both have the same setting
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: on the Ubuntu upgrade page it's the same as the server upgrade
<DaskreeCh> Roasted: Same codec?
<Roasted> same codec? *shrug*
<Roasted> I dont know man. Its my first time using this program.
<DaskreeCh> Roasted: I honestly don't know I"m just asking. #kdenlive sounds like a proper place to get a knowledgeable anwser
<Roasted> I just added 2 pictures, added face effect, and one works 1 doesnt
<Roasted> Im in that chat now
<Roasted> nobody is responding
<DaskreeCh> Roasted: It's a much smaller channel can't expect it lively all the time :)
<_2> Roasted are the paciures the same format ?
<Roasted> cancel that
<Roasted> both of them dont fade out now
<Roasted> this is ungodly frustrating
<Roasted> such a smallt hing
<Roasted> I assume so, they were taken with the same camera to the best of my memory
<Roasted> all JPG's
<DaskreeCh> Ah pictures
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> tryin to make my lady friend a slide show for Christmas :P
<DaskreeCh> Hmm again I have no ideas as to how this stuff works but perhaps try making one fade out a second or so after the other
<Roasted> well isnt that friendly of them
<Roasted> I posted in the chat
<Roasted> "hey guys"
<Roasted> their response was "were not here". Oh. Okay. Thank you.
<DaskreeCh> Whichversion are you using btw?
<Roasted> 0.7.3 on KDE 4.3.2
<webbb82_> hey i am trying to install the plasma-netbook files   but im getting a dependencie problem  does kubuntu netbook work in kde 4.4?
<webbb82_> plasma-netbook-dpg wont install
<francisco_> daskreech can you give me an idea to know which wifi i have in my laptop
<_2> regex question   howto find piriod followed by any char except space ?  >looking.for< >but. not<
<iconmefisto> francisco_: lshw -C network
<Dragnslicer> _2- \.[^ ]
<Dragnslicer> Assuming you're using Perl-style
<_2> Dragnslicer ty
<_2> yes thanks
<francisco_> and this work for wifi
<francisco_> it is say realtek
<francisco_> id 0
<francisco_> i think this is for lancard but wired
<rejohn1> Help, please:  I'm getting this failure:  do-release-upgrade  Checking for a new ubuntu release  No new release found   , but:
<rejohn1> lsb_release -a //  No LSB modules are available.  Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 9.04 Release: 9.04 Codename: jaunty
<rejohn1> Any ideas?
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: try typing sudo lshw -C network
<francisco_> iconmefisto this command it is useful for wifi too
<francisco_> thanks Daskreech trying right now
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Umm hold on
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: thanks, holding
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: can you tell me if sudo do-release-upgrade -d finds 10.04 ?
<francisco_> Daskreech this is useful for wifi too
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: yes. If you are not seeing anything check if you hardware kill switch is off
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: it's working, doing some downloading
<francisco_> how can i do that cause it is not present
<Zenith88> hi! Does anybody know how to change text console resolution? I tried vga=ask kernel argument, but it results in 'vga=ask is deprecated' message. Also tried directly using mode ## from grub vesa info command, did not work too.
<francisco_> it is appear off in led wifi
<francisco_>  has to be off how can i turn on
<_2> mine has a switch on the case...
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Woah stop it
<francisco_> switch is on my dear
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: it did not mention 1004.  it did say:
<rejohn1> 18 packages are going to be removed. 163 new packages are going to be
<rejohn1> installed. 921 packages are going to be upgraded.
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: flick it on and off
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: did you type do-release-upgrade -d ?
<francisco_> how please
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: I don't know I dont' know what kind of laptop you have
<DaskreeCh> Zenith88: Koala?
<francisco_> hp 6925la
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: as root, i typed:  "root@ :~/apt# do-release-upgrade -d"
<Zenith88> DaskreeCh: yes, 9.10
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: That should upgrade you to 10.04 so please don't let it continue
<DaskreeCh> Zenith88: You'd have to follow the grub2 not the grub sequence I think
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: thanks,  btw, i've beeen doing "apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade" for months, to get the latest packages.  Any suggestions?
<Zenith88> DaskreeCh: Sorry, I am new to this whole grub thing. What exactly do I have to do? And  I guess it's related - how can I boot into text only mode?
<Zenith88> DaskreeCh: I tried telinit, but it's quite different than SysV init, sometimes it will switch modes on me, sometimes not...
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: umm use sudo?
<DaskreeCh> Suggestions for what?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: how to upgrade to 910.,
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: I was root, so i shouldn't need to do sudo.
<DaskreeCh> Zenith88: Umm I'd guess you need to sit somewhere between #upstart and #grub to get your answer
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: what does do-release-upgrade say?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: do-release-upgrade  Checking for a new ubuntu release  No new release found
<Zenith88> DaskreeCh: That went over my head
<DaskreeCh> Zenith88: join #grub and ask there. If you hit on problem then #upstart may be helpful
<DaskreeCh> But you should probably start in #grub
<DaskreeCh> Did you upgrade to 9.10 or did you do a clean install?
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw ?
<Zenith88> DaskreeCh: Thx!
<_2> Zenith88 i would think that console size is a kernel "thang" maybe asking in #linux #kernel or #linuxhelp would be more productive
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: any suggestion on how to get the upgrade to 910 going properly?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: was that a suggestion from you that i should join #upstart?
<iconmefisto> rejohn1: have you tried sudo do-release-upgrade as normal user?
<rejohn1> iconmefisto: no, i can try that, though.  I did the dru as root.
<rejohn1> iconmefisto: same result as before, when doing dur as normal user:  no new release found.
<rejohn1> iconmefisto: suggestions for getting the upgrade to work?
<iconmefisto> same result for the gui method?
<rejohn1> iconmefisto: DaskreeCh btw, i have 904 with the launchpad ppa update for kde 4 in my sources.list. - in case that matters.
<rejohn1> iconmefisto: i haven't tried the gui method, because i prefer to do console update, so i can script save the output, in case i need to debug something,
<rejohn1> iconmefisto: i could try it, though.
<iconmefisto> alt-F2, and type update-notifier-kde -u
<rejohn1> iconmefisto: did you see DaskreeCh 's note to me indicating that by one command he suggested, it was going to try to do an upgrade to 10.04?  I want to make sure the gui method doesn't doan upgrade to 10.04
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Ah right. Ok so lets try update manager
<Werenerd> I am drawing a blank here guys. I have something that is using up to 2.
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: are you telling me i should not do the gui method?
<Werenerd> 2.5 mbit of my eth0
<Werenerd> Is there an application that will identify what is using the network device?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: what is your current suggestion for me - how use the update manager?
<DaskreeCh> Werenerd: snort
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Ah seems they may have taken out update-manager
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: ok, go on
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: I think you are set to only update to LTS
<DaskreeCh> !broadcom | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Werenerd> DaskreeCh: aside from that being funny,  what do you think of that app?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: hmm.  1) why? 2) how? 3) how can i get upgraded to 9.10?
<DaskreeCh> Werenerd: It's well known and pretty well renowned. You can try wireshark as well though that's more a of a network hacking monitor
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: does alt+F2 -> update-notifier-kde -u find 9.10 ?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: oh umm can you check if update-manager-core is installed?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh:    alt+F2 -> update-notifier-kde -u   says: no new upgrade availale
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: ii  update-manager-core         1:0.111.10                  manage release upgrades
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: suggestions?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: grep rompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: Prompt=normal
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: What does it say?
<DaskreeCh> Curses!
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: one of those days, eh?  what's the prolem?
<DaskreeCh> after this it's starting to look at network proxy issues I think
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: ok, here's a thought:
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: right now i'm direct on the internet,
<DaskreeCh> right
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: but, usually i connect with celll phone isp,
<DaskreeCh> Ah yeah perhaps
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: that isp has a proxy,
<Werenerd> DaskreeCh: actually, you lead me down the right path. I think Etherape will do teh trick for me. Unfortunately it is a GTK app
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: which has required me to set up something for apt, to get through that proxy,
<DaskreeCh> sudo http_proxy="http://ip:port" do-release-upgrade
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: I haven't disabled that, iirc.  i sset it up  a long time ago & i'm not sure exactly what or where the setting is, prob in /etc/apt?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: I'm confused as to why -d works though
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: actually, checking /etc/apt, i now _donot_ have that file (apt.conf) in place.  I've renamed that file to .back, so the "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://wap.metropcs.net:3128/";" line is _not_ in place right now.
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: i renamed that file a month ago, probably to let me apt-update on the direct inet connection.
<DaskreeCh> and apt-cache policy  kubuntu-desktop says wht is the candidate?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: actually, i'm accessing the inet through a wireless network, so i'm not wired to the net, but iirc there is no proxy blocking my computer even though i'm using wifi.
<DaskreeCh> ^^^^ rejohn1
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: kubuntu-desktop:  Installed: 1.122   Candidate: 1.122   Version table:  *** 1.122 0 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages  100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: thoughts?
<DaskreeCh> kick sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: meaning?  "kidk"? -- is that a command?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: no I mean find very thick shoes and kick the commands behind as hard as you can then shout "Get to work" at it
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: as root, not using sudo, "do-release-upgrade" > "no new release found"
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: I'm guessing you ran apt-get update already?
<rejohn1> rejohn: yes
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: "apt-get update"  then "apt-get dist-upgrade"  erarlier today
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: suggestions?
<DaskreeCh> I"m sorely tempted to do a manual upgrade
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: how many steps, aprox, is that?  &, does the "do-r-u" thing run a script that checks stuff, & moves stuff around, etc?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: where's the procedure for manual upgrade - url?
<DaskreeCh> There is none
<DaskreeCh> It's just something I used to do before I got lazy and did things the supported way
<DaskreeCh> what does do-release-upgrade -m say ?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: what's your position in the KU project? just a user, or do you work for cannonical?
<DaskreeCh> what does do-release-upgrade -m desktop sorry
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh:  Checking for a new ubuntu release  No new release found
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: basically no one in KU works for Canonical
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1:  replace desktop with server
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: what do you think the cause of my upgrade inability is: is it a Ub or KUb issue?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: 2) replace d w server:  do you mean using a sw upgrade procedure, or by doing a reinstall ala from cd?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: 3) might i just dl & install KU 910 from cd?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: do-release-upgrade -m server is what I mean
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: pull http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/kubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso while we wait
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<fa4anaheim> I need help applying a patch...
<DaskreeCh> hi francisco_
<fa4anaheim> ...
<francisco_> hi
<DaskreeCh> fa4anaheim: and?
<francisco_> sorry i was trying to solve the problem i have with your directions
<fa4anaheim> I need help applying a patch...
<DaskreeCh> fa4anaheim: ok
<fa4anaheim> It's for the apple keyboard, specifically the "FN" key...
<DaskreeCh> right
<lordars> hola kopete 0.80.2 dice que soporta webcam pero no envia ni resive alguien sabe como puedo hacer
<fa4anaheim> I have the .gz in my home dir
<iconmefisto> !es | lordars
<ubottu> lordars: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaskreeCh> fa4anaheim: ok good
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: what's the problem?
<fa4anaheim> So I "gunzip xkb-apple-aluminium-kdb-iso.patch.gz | patch -p1...
<DaskreeCh> right
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: "No new release found"
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: i'm dl'ing the cd. any other suggestions? any idea what the cause of the problem is?
<fa4anaheim> ...and I get this, "gzip: xkb-apple-aluminium-kdb-iso.patch: unknown suffix -- ignored"
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: None. It should check the version of some of your key files and check that against the server
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: can you run grep armi /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: finds nothing matching
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Ok that's good
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: who writes the "do-release-upgrade"? Ub, or KUB people?
<DaskreeCh> ub
<DaskreeCh> You can open it in a text editorand look at it
<McLinux> hi hi.. i'm a new kde4 user
<McLinux> i'm usually a GNOME user, i am just trying out KDE4.. was wondering if anyone here has experience in setting Kubuntu (KDE4) up for netbooks...
<DaskreeCh> francisco_: can you run lsmod | grep b43 ?
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: you mean the netbook edition of KDE ?
<francisco_> ok wait
<McLinux> i have the ubuntu netbook remix.. just installed kubuntu-desktop
<McLinux> its a little tight for space (particularyl on taskbar, etc)
<francisco_> yes nothing appear DaskreeCh
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: sudo apt-get install plasma-netbook
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: suggestions?  Do you think someone in #ubuntu might have a valueable insight on this?
<DaskreeCh> I think it's possible but I think they would be as confused
<McLinux> hm
<McLinux> what exactly is that.. i've just installed it
<McLinux> relog and see the difference ?
<DaskreeCh> Blah
<papashou> oh i see
<papashou> rahter interesting
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: what do you do IRL ;)
<McLinux> there's still a taskbar on the bottom + icons on the top?
<Roasted> so, Im a little confused about something. Im on two laptops right now. a mac, and a kubuntu laptop. Tthe mac sees my samba server. The kubuntu laptop does not. Why??
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Curse programs that don't do  what they say they should do
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: press alt+F2 and type kquitapp plasma-desktop
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: Does the taskbar go away?
<Tiders> Ive been looking into it and Kubuntu looks a like it might be a lot "prettier" for my gaming box... Will I lose any speed and how hard is it to get used ot the new environment?
<McLinux> yea it does that worked, interesting
<McLinux> i guess i have another question.. the top bar (for kubuntu-netbook).. disappears wehn i go into an app
<McLinux> is that typical?
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: press alt+F2 and type plasma-netbook
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: apps run full screen I think
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: what company do you curse programs for?
<DaskreeCh> Alteroo Consulting
<McLinux> yeah not automatically though, it seems that ubuntu's default netbook remix is a little more predictable
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: If you think that a certain action should be omni present file a bug on it
<McLinux> i'm not going to file bugs until i understand how it functions well enough to file bugs on it.
<McLinux> otherwise i'll add about 100 of them.
<DaskreeCh> That's fine :)
<McLinux> do you speak for the kde developers /
<DaskreeCh> the kde developers speak for the kde developers
<McLinux> so?
<Tiders> How hard is it to get used to KDE compared to GNOME?
<McLinux> i don't care if they speak for themselves.
<McLinux> prob not hard at all, Tiders.. there are subtle differences but nothing like trying to push black buttons o na black screen.
<McLinux> It's a matter of learning how it is set up and works.
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: umm used to it? I dunno some people may never become used to it
<Tiders> McLinux, One thing I dont understand... Do Ubuntu programs run on KDE?  Like I notice a lot of programs that are seperate does that mean things like Cedega or Crossover installed from .debs wont run?
<DaskreeCh> They are both fairly easy to figure out
<McLinux> anyways.. on the "home" screen.. am I supposed to see running apps in the box in the top middle ?
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: All programs can run under both
<McLinux> Tiders: you can run GNOME apps on KDE and vice versa.. provided you have all the libraries required.
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: If you have apps running then yes
<McLinux> Ok, cuz I do..a nd I don't see it there.
<Tiders> McLinux, Oh so its just the included libraries that differentiate?
<McLinux> The "By default" libraries, yes...
<McLinux> really if you're running under GNOME you would try and stick to GNOME/GTK apps because that would be 'quicker' to load..
<DaskreeCh> because Gnome already is using those libraries and has them loaded
<McLinux> KDE apps would then appear to suffer a loading time penalty because it has to load all the libs that wasn't loaded in the absence of KDE4 desktop environment
<DaskreeCh> opposite is true under KDE of course
<Tiders> McLinux, But things like Crossover would still work?
<McLinux> yes absolutely
<McLinux> i don't think crossover is kde/gnome dependant
<Tiders> McLinux, Hmm.. And umm hmm how does KDE work with dual displays?
<Tiders> Same as Gnome pretty much?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: thanks for your help. :)  Do you get paid to do this, or are you a volunteer?
<DaskreeCh> volunteer
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: yr 1 bz volunteer ;)
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: any further suggestions?
<DaskreeCh> This is a slow time you shoudl see the week after a release
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: I can't think of anything other than a file corruption or something's up on the servers
<DaskreeCh> When the ISO is done I can try and do an upgrade from that
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: i just finished dling the desktop & alternate - suggestions?
<Tiders> SO Pidgin is Gnome dependant?
<kedster> hello
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: it used Gtk but no Gnome Libraries
<DaskreeCh> it's not a Gnome application
<Tiders> Will only THAT application run slower
<Tiders> Or all if I have that installed / open
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: do you have a Cd in the drive?
<DaskreeCh> Tiders: It will not run slower it will open slower once it's open it will be the same as you are normally used to
<McLinux> i <3 cheese and crackers
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: I only have the dl on the hdisk.  I don't have a blank cd here.  I'll have to go home & burn cds tonight.  Can this be done from the iso on hd, or do i need a burned cd?
<iconmefisto> you can mount the iso
<iconmefisto> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<McLinux> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: we can upgrade from the HDD
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Linux is ammmmmmaaaaazing
<McLinux> is it really? how does it stack up against Windows 7?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: should I get the iso mounted now?
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: Well ithas an operating system for one....
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<DaskreeCh> Or where ever you downloaded it to
<McLinux> need to figure out why apps aren't populating the box in the middle
<McLinux> i don't know that it is working reliably..
<DaskreeCh> I'm installing now so I can get an idea what you are seeing
<DaskreeCh> I'm on KDE 4.4 though
<McLinux> according to the kubuntu site, app switching is only partially implemented
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: kde 4.4 on karmic? or the next release (is it lynx?)
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: you see a page one in the middle?
<Tiders> I think the hardest thing in KDE to get used to will be the taskbar being on the bottom
<McLinux> lucid lynx?
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: Karmic
<McLinux> i'm using karmic
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: kdesudo "sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh: from ppa? do you have a link?
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: app switchers are on the right
<McLinux> DaskreeCh: unless there's another way to see what apps you have running
<DaskreeCh> iconmefisto: www.kubuntu.org
<McLinux> on the right?
<McLinux> clickin the "Applications" thing.. only brings up a menu
<McLinux> for widget settings
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: ok I have from left to right on the taskbar Searchand Launch, Page one , Systray, Clock, Runing applicatiosn
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: Is that what you are seeing?
<McLinux> this is kubuntu netbook we're talkinng about, daskree ?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: thanks, i'm working to do the MD5 check on the iso
<DaskreeCh> McLinux: yes
<g_giulio> hi guys some1 can help me please with ktorrent...is not a setting problem but a strart problem with kde4,please.
<DaskreeCh> g_giulio: More info
<g_giulio> ùok, i've try to reinstall some times.. when i start my cpu 100%power
<g_giulio> and
<g_giulio> it don't work...
<g_giulio> to stop i've to kill in top on a bash
<DaskreeCh> Only Ktorrent does this?
<g_giulio> but i can see it ...
<g_giulio> jap only
<DaskreeCh> sounds like you have a rogue tracker.
<DaskreeCh> try moving the data from where it's downloading and stopping the torrents the next time ktorrent loads
<g_giulio> rogue=broken?
<DaskreeCh> You can start them one by one to see which one is making Korrent crazy
<g_giulio> ok it was my  idea too,but i don't
<g_giulio> know where they are...
<DaskreeCh> You don't know where you were downloading them to?
<g_giulio> jap 4 me i can erase and cancell all but i don't know where they are...
<DaskreeCh> Well then try pluggin the computer out from the network then starting it
<g_giulio> i've just done it...
<g_giulio> restart too
<g_giulio> maybe are the local  part of download... but i don't know where they are on kubuntu...
<g_giulio> i've try in tem and local folder but none i have seen...
<DaskreeCh> g_giulio: rename ~/.kde/share/config/ktorrentrc to something else then start ktorrent
<g_giulio> ok now i try.thanks
<g_giulio> sorry but start or  reinstall?
<g_giulio> now i don't have ktorrent...
<DaskreeCh> you don't have it?
<g_giulio> now i've  cancel on my pc...
<g_giulio> cancell and reinstall is my first try... now it isn't in my pc...
<g_giulio> with synaptic..not alone...
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: is it possible to boot into the desktop iso on my HD, to see if that will run on my HW, before doing an install or upgrade?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: The Alternate CD doesn't work like that. It's not a desktop environment
<Tiders> Why are fonts displaying TINY TINY in Kubuntu?
<DaskreeCh> Maybe they are set tiny?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: I said "desktop" cd. I've dl'd both. -is it possible to run from the dt iso?
<Tiders> DarkriftX, Like even for this IRC client I can BARELY read the text its PUNy I have to move closer to the screeen
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: In theory yes
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: & in practice?
<DaskreeCh> I don;t know I only tried it once
<DaskreeCh> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DaskreeCh> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DaskreeCh> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: both iso's md5's match,
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: er, do you think those links show how to maount an _iso on the hd_ to be able to boot into that desktop iso ?
<DaskreeCh> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<DaskreeCh> That does
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: er, that's for _installing_ from the alter iso image on hd.  I was asking: is there a way to _boot_ from the Desktop (or alternate) iso which is on hd, without installing it, in order to ensure the sw works with the hw, without a physical cd being used. Is there a way to do that?
<DaskreeCh> rejohn1: Thre was away to boot from Deskto drive. It's noted in hte arttivls
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: noted in which archives? where do i find that?
<g_giulio> DaskreeCh: it doesn't work.. but now i'm trying in another way.thanks too much as well
<iconmefisto> DaskreeCh, did you solve everyone's problems? so quiet suddenly
<DaskreeCh> I guess so
<g_giulio> and we love 4 this...hahaha
<g_giulio> sorry my silly but in italy are 7:30 and tonigh i've no sleep...
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: noted in which archives? where do i find that?
<rejohn1> DaskreeCh: thanks for your help - gotta get to sleep. Maybe i'll get bacck her abbout this in a day or few. :)
<g_giulio> guys but i've cancel some like 10gb in a microsecond only push shift when i push delete...but kubuntu REALLY erase this file?
<iconmefisto> shift + delete? yes, I think that erases the file instead of sending to trash
<g_giulio> jap  shift + delete, i used the word "erase" but i don't know the difference betwin cancel and erase... i think there no difference?
<g_giulio> sending to the trash=they are in the trash and i can see it in...        shift + delete=delate forever     it's ok?
<g_giulio> (forever is a big word...hihihih)
<ipm2404> any python wizards wana give me a hand?
<ipm2404> i get an error msg everytime i try and run a pyqt script
<ipm2404> from: can't read /var/mail/PyQt4.QtGui
<CQ> hello, I'm trying to add a local printer to my box, but the printer configuration only has options to add network printers ... the printer is shown as a local printer hooked up to the windows host where it was before, but nowhere can I add a local printer it seems.
<CQ> the printing manager mentioned here http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch02s05.html isn't there int eh current version (karmic)
<fa4anaheim> <CQ>: Go to System Settings>Printers. There should be a tree on the left...Network & Local...
<CQ> got it now
<fa4anaheim> Cool
<jussi01> !tab | fa4anaheim
<ubottu> fa4anaheim: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CQ> the button says "New network printer" and the description "Add a new printer which is connected to your home network or the internet" ... well, that wouldn't sppear to apply to USB printers, but the USB printer is listed under that option ... thats quite confisung ;)
<fa4anaheim> ubottu: Awesome. Thx! :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ocs> hi. Is there an option to automatically accept ( = without typing "yes") to install a package when performing apt-get install ?
<fa4anaheim> ocs: apt-get install -y
<ocs> thanks fa4anaheim
<fa4anaheim> ocs: np
<fa4anaheim> Dragonslicer: You got you're ears on?
<fa4anaheim> Guess not...need help with my monitor...
<biledemon> someone help me please!
<fa4anaheim> biledemon: sup?
<ghostcube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<biledemon> my cedega don't work... i have registered and i have trial account but i can't login!
<biledemon> someone knows what this is a bug?
<biledemon> i asked users on #cedega... no one answer.
<fa4anaheim> biledemon: Are you getting an error?
<biledemon> emmm...
<biledemon> it has logged in!
<biledemon> no
<biledemon> yes, error
<fa4anaheim> biledemon: Number?
<biledemon> no number.
<biledemon> just X
<biledemon> image X
<biledemon> no text...
<biledemon> it's over. logged in.
<fa4anaheim> biledemon: Ok...
<CQ> hm, I now have a printer that works from ubuntu,windows sees it and installs the correct driver, but I cet an access denied; can not connect error message from windows... any ideas?
<fa4anaheim> CQ: Are you using Samba?
<Mamarok> CQ: a bit more precisions would be good, different PCs or from the same with dual boot?
<CQ> different PCs... laptop with XP, desktop with karmic
<||arifaX> CQ: The user that prints might be not allowed to print on your linux box
<CQ> I set it up using the KDE printer configuration wizard
<CQ> samba is on teh ubuntu box, but not sure if the printer sharing is using it, could be, as I can browse to the printer through teh network connections from XP
<CQ> I have connections to the ubuntu box files, they work, and I can print from that user onthe ubuntu box
<fa4anaheim> CQ: I'm not entirely sure but you might need to enable a "guest" account in the workgroup that the printer is on...
<CQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/344021/ here's the part fromteh samba config...
<CQ> it doesn't make sense though, because the printer is browseable even though samba says no ... the printer shows up under printers and faxes when browsing via the network browser
<fa4anaheim> CQ: Try changing you're Samba settings to allow guests...Windows will prob detect the device even if it can't do anything with it...
<CQ> did that, restarted samba, no change...
<CQ> reboot maybeß
<CQ> ?
<fa4anaheim> CQ: Sorry, Yes I would reboot...
<ghostcube> CQ: you set samaba share inside kubuntu systemsettings ?
<ghostcube> try sawt too ....
<ghostcube> swat
<CQ> no lchange after the reboot...
<fa4anaheim> CQ: Hmm, if you right click on the printer on the Windows machine, what options do you have?
<CQ> http://www.brennan.id.au/18-Samba.html -- The "use client driver" allows non root/admin users to view the contents of the print queue on the remote server. This fixes the "Access denied, unable to connect" error that many Windows clients suffer when connecting to Samba printers.
<CQ> that solved it.
<FloodBotK1> CQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CQ> wtf? flood, for two lines? that bot#s a bit too sensitive ... ;)
<fa4anaheim> CQ: Glad you got it working :)
<CQ> me too :) problem was finding the right error message in english to google for it...
<fa4anaheim> CQ: Usually is...
<BIG> If I use wubi to install ubuntu onto my windows Xp, then surf the net through ubuntu say using it's version of mozilla firefox, is that any safer a way (virusfree/spyware free) to surf the net? I'm not talking downloading stuff just looking around...
<CQ> big with firefox use adblock, noscript, better privacy and request policy addons... that's pretty safe.
<fa4anaheim> BIG: CQ is right, just watch who you are downloading content from.
<BIG> noscript sounds the best?
<CQ> no, they all do different things... adblock and noscript should be first, then better provacy (long term tracking cookies), then request policy to show you cross site scripting (can be annoying but gives you teh most control)
<BIG> so is surfing through ubuntu any safer/better?
<CQ> big otherwise if you really feel like playing around, install virtualbox and install ubuntu in that ... then you're in a completely separate OS running under windows, and virtualbox doesn't give access to the underlying drives unless you explicitly allow it.
<BIG> Ya that's what i'm thinking is ultra safe haha
<BIG> I download virtual box, then run wubi?
<CQ> no, in virtualbox you need to create a new virtual system... read the HOWTOS on teh wesite, they're very good
<CQ> in parallel, download the kubuntu distribution (unless you already have the ISO for wubi, then you can use that
<BIG> so virtual box will not be emulating ubuntu in windows it will actually be running the real deal?
<Vroomfondle> it will be running a distinct instance of Ubuntu, inside a virtual computer within Windows
<CQ> yes. you create a say 10GB file that becomes the hard drive, and then the entire OS is in that hard drive and virtualbox runs it
<Vroomfondle> (in other words - yes :) )
<BIG> biggest advantage to doing all this?
<CQ> completely separate sstem, safe from windows, no wubi... I haven't used wubi, so I don't know how separate the ubuntu OS is when running it ...
<Vroomfondle> BIG: this way you can't mess up your existing Windows system
<CQ> big and if you're paranoid, you can snapshot the virtual OS and return to that state later ...
<Vroomfondle> and you can even "checkpoint" your virtualbox system so that if you screw it up, you can just click a button to restore it to a fresh state
<OxDeadC0de> hmm wth, baobab shows that I'm only using about 7gb of my 15gb / partition yet df -h says only 345M is available ... baobab also says my /home is using only 14.8gb but df shows 24G   23G  406M  99% /home
<OxDeadC0de> I ran it as root when I scanned everything
<the_cyber_guy> Dolphin file manager is not showing format option for disks like in ubuntu, is there any way to get it ?
<Peace-> the_cyber_guy: mmm?
<Peace-> maybe ypou should install a stuff
<Peace-> kdiskfree
<Peace-> i gueess
<the_cyber_guy> Peace-: what utility you use ?
<Peace-> the_cyber_guy: like said kdiskfree as you can see here http://imagebin.ca/view/Ht0XHu8.html
<Peace-> kwikdisk i gueess too
<Peace-> and here for kwikdisk http://imagebin.ca/view/CAjmJ4L.html
<iconmefisto> format option? as in, format this disk ?
<Peace-> iconmefisto: =?
<iconmefisto> <the_cyber_guy> Dolphin file manager is not showing format option for disks like in ubuntu, is there any way to get it ?
<Peace-> iconmefisto: he wants usage and that stuff for his hardriver
<Peace-> hardisk
<iconmefisto> like the device notifier plasmoid?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> % usage of an hardisk
<the_cyber_guy> i think kdeutils will do that ?
<Peace-> the_cyber_guy: but you mean this stuff http://imagebin.ca/view/qY05Yl.html
<Peace-> or wat?
<the_cyber_guy> will give format this disk option in Dolphin
<Kage_Jittai> I had a dream last night... that my "uptime" command broke, and I couldn't fix it... I ended up crying
<Kage_Jittai> actually... I left a part out... I could fix it... but it required rebooting :(
<shankly> kmail don't show to me all the files in a directory when I try to attach one
<shankly> someone knows why?
<shankly> no one? If I open the directory with dolphin I've no problem, all the files are listed. When I click on "attach" and want to select a file, some file are not listes
<shankly> *listed
<jussi01> shankly: are the files you refer to starting with . ?
<shankly> no, are not hidden files
<jussi01> shankly: strange. perhaps check the security settings in kmail?
<shankly> know, i'm sending a mail to my office, and I have to attach a simple odt files. I've to open dolphin and to drag the file on the mail to attach him
<shankly> jussi01: in the security settings I've no bad option selected
<stefan___> join #ubuntu.de
<hyper_ch> Hmm, I noticed something strange. On the canon business printer that we've got printing out from KDE apps takes a very long time. A simple email from KMail takes like 1 minute per page to print out.... PDFs in Okkular take equally long..... however if I print out from OpenOffice it's fast - as it should be. What could be the reason?
<rav_> hello. since a couple of days ago, sometimes when a taskbar entry blinks because of a notification and I click on it, the X server restarts and sends me back to KDM. has this happened to anyone else?
<rav_> I have the feeling it has to do with the last update of firefox, which is the only thing that has updated in the last few days
<r00t_> hi im trying to install world of padman  and it keeps giving me the error "no perrmissiont o write to usr/locla/games. how would i fix this.
<rav_> r00t_: how are you installing?
<r00t_> im not sure i downloaded worldofpadman.run made it executabel/read/write  thats abot as many details as i can give you. im not that gvreat at linux yet.
<Kolia> r00t_: run it from command line, with sudo before it
<Kolia> to run it as root
<r00t_> Kolia: thanks.
<hyper_ch> Hmm, I noticed something strange. On the canon business printer that we've got printing out from KDE apps takes a very long time. A simple email from KMail takes like 1 minute per page to print out.... PDFs in Okkular take equally long..... however if I print out from OpenOffice it's fast - as it should be. What could be the reason?
<mime> hello! thnx for the help. my question is : can i use kubuntu 9,04 auddio driver on opensuse 11.2?
<mime> and if, that would fish my jack sense issue?
<mime> fix
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hyper_ch> mime: I tend to think that's not a wise idea to mix packages like that
<mime> ok
<iconmefisto> mime: probably better to ask opensuse people
<iconmefisto> but I wouldn't try it
<mime> but i cant uderstand why sound in kubuntu 9.04 permit me both built in and external, and koala not
<mime> i want both built in and external woofers
<mime> and i just cant understand why is not a shitty option to switch /unswitch easily on and off
<mime> do u think its impossible?
<matteo1990> hi all, i have succeded setting a wireless network under gentoo with ifconfig and route. I tried the same under Kubuntu (my network manager didn't work good) but my ping don't work... Under Ubuntu i get no loopback w device... Why?
<BluesKaj> matteo1990, pastebin your /etc/network /interfaces file so we can have a look
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<matteo1990> BluesKaj Thats a problem because i don't have connection on that pc... I can grep a line or two if you say me what you need
<BluesKaj> matteo1990, do you have an entry ,  auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<matteo1990> BluesKaj Yes i have
<BluesKaj> ok have you run iwconfig ?
<matteo1990> BluesKaj but if i make route -n i get only wlan0 entry
<BluesKaj> also run ifup
<matteo1990> BluesKaj i have run iwconfig
<BluesKaj> staic ip ?
<BluesKaj> static ip
<matteo1990> BluesKaj Under acces Point i get ( Not aSSOCIATED) is this normal?
<matteo1990> BluesKaj i have setted as ip the same of this other pc with the last number ++
<BluesKaj> matteo1990,  Not aSSOCIATED usually happens when there's an eth0 connection as well
<BluesKaj> wired
<matteo1990> BluesKaj i have no wired plugged in
<matteo1990> BluesKaj If i launch ifconfig i can read lots of ethernet devices
<matteo1990> BluesKaj wlan0 too
<matteo1990> BluesKaj I mean wlan0 is listed also with ifconfig as ethernet...
<BluesKaj> matteo1990, do you know your modem/router gateway ip ?
<matteo1990> BluesKaj How to know it? i tried with the same ip of this laptop (setted with gnome network manager) changing the last number. It seems to work with gentoo.
<BluesKaj> sorry matteo1990 , I have to leave for 20mins or so...BBL
<matteo1990> BluesKaj if you came back maybe try to msg me :) Thx alot aniway
<matteo1990> I am having problems connecting to my wireless network under Kubuntu, anyone may hel me? I can see the Network but i get a uellow exclamation dot at the left of his name...
<soee> hi
<shadeslayer> soee: hey
<r00t_> hi id like to add a functinality toteh search bar at the top ofthe K menu. id like to be able to not oly search my menu but also use the input field as a place to run comands. IE if firefox isnt on my menu id like to be able to type firefox in and run it form my menu.\
<r00t_> is this even possible?
<shadeslayer> r00t_: its the default functionality
<Tiders> Does the Kubuntu alternate install CD support hardware RAID just like the Ubuntu one?
<shadeslayer> Tiders: it should
<r00t_> Also is the  new kubuntu stable enough to try out for a nooB?
<shadeslayer> r00t_: all releases are stable
<r00t_> shadeslayer:  i was wondering about the beta
<shadeslayer> r00t_: lucid?
<r00t_> yes
<Tiders> shadeslayer, Okay cause Ive decided that its not Ubuntu as a whole thats causing me grief its GNOME that is so limited
<r00t_> isnt there a channle for lucid?
<shadeslayer> r00t_: yes : #kubuntu+1
<millun> hi, how can i know what is using my /dev/dsp?
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<Machtin> hey guys. which tool would i want, if i'm trying to edit a pdf-file?
<shadeslayer> Machtin: pdfeditor
<shadeslayer> !info pdfeditor | Machtin
<ubottu> Machtin: Package pdfeditor does not exist in karmic
<Machtin> hm, k.. guess you mean pdfedit
<shadeslayer> Machtin: yeah... i didnt remember the exact name :P
<Machtin> hm.. somehow i just don't understand how that tool works.
<shadeslayer> Machtin: pdfedit?
<Machtin> yup
<Machtin> just reading a tutorial
<Machtin> but it doesn't work as described
<shadeslayer> Machtin: never used it :P ... have a look at the docs
<Machtin> i fear it's a problem with the pdf
<shadeslayer> Machtin: :P
<Machtin> but come one.. pdfs are bitches sometimes :/
<shadeslayer> Machtin: language please
<Machtin> oh.. pardon.
<iconmefisto> what does pdfedit not do?
<Machtin> edit my pdf file!
<iconmefisto> edit how?
<Machtin> well.. inserting text in blank fields
<Machtin> or.. instead of "_____________"
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<iconmefisto> Machtin: insert new text? or change existing text?
<bibii> Hi ppl!
<bibii> than spans?
<bibii> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iconmefisto> Machtin: use the "select text" tool to select text you want to change. it will show up just below the toolbar, top left
<iconmefisto> Machtin: you can change the text in that box
<iconmefisto> Machtin: if you want to add new text somewhere, use the "add text" tool
<papisissoko> bjr
<kavurt> Machtin: you can try KRITA
<Machtin> thanks guys.. i'll try that
<michi_> hey guys, I have no sound playback with pulseaudio under kubuntu 9.10 - can u help me?
<kavurt> pulseaudio sucks. I removed it completely
<michi_> yeah but then i have a problem with simulatanous playback in different applications
<michi_> so i switched to pulseaoudio
<Ryguy__> I have three HDDs installed on my computer and on Windows 7 (Which I'm currently on) I can see all three.. Two are partitioned and one has no partitions on it at all. Now in the Kubuntu 9.10 installation, it can only see two HDDs. What's going on? Even when I partition the empty drive to NTFS in Windows, the Kubuntu installation cannot find the drive. I just ran some tests with the Seagate HDD tester and all HDDs passed fine.
<Machtin> iconmefisto: right.. i didn't see that. but if i enter text there.. it just displays some broken stuff
<michi_> Well can somebody tell me at least if theres a way to enable simultanous playback (like hardware mixing) in kubuntu with ALSA without pulseaudio?
<Ryguy__> michi_: Why are you trying to play two things at once?
<sayed> slttt tt le mondeeeee
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated".. any tips?
<michi_> Ryguy, for example i like to play Heroes of Newerth (new game with linux client) and also have linux version of teamspeak running. - and just teamspeaks has audio playback and record and no sound in the game
<Ryguy__> hm.. Did you try updating ALSA?
<michi_> yes have 1.0.22
<osos> i had the same problem.
<osos> installing pulseaudio fixed it for me.
<Ryguy__> yeah he installed pulseaudio but wants to figure out why alsa would do that, I believe
<michi_> installing pulseaudio resulted in have no sound at all
<michi_> in my case
<osos> and you configured it?
<Ryguy__> you're using onboard audio or do you have a sound card?
<michi_> i have onbourd intel hda sound and a hdmi sound chip on my ati grafic card which i dont use
<michi_> i configured it in the way that i unmuted the volumebars
<michi_> so i use onboard sound.
<osos> the default audio-stream for an application is for some reason rtp multicast.
<abhi_> hello
<osos> which results in having no sound.
<osos> change it to internal audio and voilá
<Ryguy__> does your motherboard have linux drivers?
<osos> i have a intel hda as well.
<jimmy51_> i'm getting failures an any attempt to burn a CD
<jimmy51_> fresh kubuntu 9.10 + updates
<michi_> oh i try. that thx osos. - i dont use drivers of my motherboard manufacturer.. dont know if there are some... but alsa should be fine with onbourd sound in *.22 version as i read
<michi_> osos u said internal audio, I cant find the option.. do u mean i have to enable multicast/rtp sender -> create seperate audio device for multicast ?
<osos> when you start an application that needs audio resources pulseaudio automatically takes a hold of the resources
<osos> you don't need to generate anything.
<osos> volume ctrl -> playback
<osos> or output devices.
<osos> can't remember which.
<iconmefisto> michi_: http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic#PulseAudio
<iconmefisto> pulseaudio really needs a nice looking plasmoid for kde
<michi_> y thx, i look at the manual again
<michi_> strange, i can see the sound bars pitch up and down while playing sound, but i dont hear anything...and yes my speakers are on and loud^^
<iconmefisto> michi_: do you have more than one soundcard?
<michi_> y, onboard (in use) and ati grafic hdmi chip (dont wanna use)
<osos> i have the exact same problem with intel hda.
<osos> with the default settings i mean.
<osos> w/o pulse
<michi_> y onbourd is intel hda with me too
<michi_> alsa driver updated on *.22
<jimmy51_> i'm running k3b as root because it was givving permission errors.  now as root i keep getting failed burns (it says to try TAO, but TAO doesn't help).  why doesn't this just work like on every other machine i run 9.10 on?
<iconmefisto> I couldn't get all sound out of the right soundcard, in the end I disable the soundcard I didn't want
<jimmy51_> i've just toasted 16 CD's with different settings on speed, write mode, permissions, etc
<michi_> the only way to disable the other soundcard is by removing it, thats what kubuntu does automatically on restart. i did so - but still no sound
<michi_> before using pulseaudio onboard sound was working fine... just pulseaudio not
<iconmefisto> jimmy51_: try running k3bsetup first
<jimmy51_> iconmefisto: i've run that.  it has root and cdrom set, and i've confirmed i'm in cdrom
<jimmy51_> i've also just run with sudo in case that were the problem
<michi_> another thing i read in forums was to bring pulseaudio at the top of all listed sound devices for it to have first device priority. but still no luck
<jimmy51_> i've also just run with sudo in case that were the problem
<jimmy51_> (sorry for the dupe)
<iconmefisto> jimmy51_: shouldn't need sudo. but in any case, you should use kdesudo for gui programs, not sudo
<matteo1990> iwconfig wlan0 ap (address) seems not to change my wireless access point settings, and it still is "not associated"..  if i try to run Dmesg i get ( wlan0 connected and then  disassociating by local choice (reason=3) Any TIps?
<jimmy51_> iconmefisto: here's my log http://www.pastebin.org/67374
<jimmy51_> it says cannot write medium - incompatible format.  it's a CD-R
<michi_> Im going to restart - maybe until later
<jimmy51_> is there some big bug that prevents CD burning on newer burners?
<iconmefisto> jimmy51_: is it new? are you sure it works?
<iconmefisto> how about dvd burning? does that work
<Machtin> what should i do if pdfedit doesn't work?
<michi__> osos, iconmefisto: sound works! lol dont know what i ve done different but hey, jippii - played around with interal audio device maybe it was that
<Machtin> and with "doesn't work" i mean: i can't edit text.. it's screwed up after editing it.
<jimmy51_> i'll try a DVD
<osos> michi__: congrats.
<michi__> -)
<michi__> :-)
<Machtin> or: how can i check which font a text is written in pdfedit?
<ionut> i am having problems with ubuntu one .It gives me this error: "Authorization Failed- Error showing url: Failed to execute chil...firefox/firefox"(No such file or directory )
<osos> michi__: :)
<iconmefisto> pulseaudio is pretty cool once you get it working properly. I use it to stream sound from my audio-less laptop to my desktop machine
<michi__> iconmefisto: well i hope i can claim that to once i get heroes of newerth, teamspeak and kompete simultanously working^
<michi__> thx alot for now
<jimmy51_> iconmefisto: dvd failed.
<jimmy51_> iconmefisto: when i received the machine it had win7 on it and it was able to burn
<jimmy51_> iconmefisto: i'll swap into another machine just to make sure it hasn't died
<jimmy51_> iconmefisto: shutting down to swap.  have a nice day!
<matteo1990> i cannot connect to my wireless network in Kubuntu... Th network manager see it but if i double click on it i can't connect... I have a yellow dot  near the name... The same pc worked fine with ubuntu.. ANyone may help me?
<Nick112> I need help installing java :s
<soee> Nick112: whats ur problem with java ?
<Nick112> soee: I've installed it using the instructions of the java website, but my java -version remains 1.6.0_0
<Nick112> soee: When it should be 1.6.0_17
<kavurt> is there a CPU temperature monitor in Karmic?
<Nick112> kavurt: It's in the widgets
<soee> Nick112: are u hecking ver using the applet on java page ?
<kavurt> thx
<Nick112> soee: Yes, both that and java -version
<Nick112> soee: They both give me the same version, 1.6.0_0
<soee> hmm, i have java installed from repositories and ith 6 update 17
<Nick112> soee: The repository version stays at 1.6.0_0 as well
<atul> How to activate Kubuntu in Ubuntu as I already INstall Kubuntu on My Ubuntu Machine ?
<llutz> atul: switch session in kdm/gdm to kde
<atul> llutz: oh thanks
<Nick112> soee: I just checked the jcontrol, it found the 1.6.0_17, and I disabled and then enabled it, and I'm still 1.6.0_0 apparently
<soee> Nick112: i think i cant help you :/ dunno wheres the problem
<Nick112> I'll post on ubuntu forums then
<wathek> hello all
<wathek> got a question is there any repos with Qt 4.6 ?
<atul_> llutz: can I get the command to stop gdm and set the default kdm ?
<wathek> I think I found it !
<llutz> atul_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<atul_> llutz: ok thanks
<michi__> Hey again, hey osos and hey to all who want to play Heroes of Newerth and have no sound ingame with pulseaudio. I found a great hint. Follow this info: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=525906
<soee> michi__: whats Heroes Of Newearth ? :D
<michi__> soee: if u know what DotA is, that thats the sequal to it so to say. - A nice new game for win, LINUX and Mac. see: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com
<michi__> strategy game
<soee> michi__: its free or smth ?
<michi__> the beta phase in which it is was free but is going to be commercial
<soee> ah ok
<Galvatron> I've got some long-term problems with my Kubuntu 9.04.  When I use Opera and browse a certain website, system hangs and the only responsig thing is "jumping" (not fluently moving) cursor. The other thing is that my monitor suddenly shuts down without reason just before or shortly after loading desktop
<Galvatron> My VGA is Radeon 9200SE with open drivers
<dariom> Hi guys! Anyone knowing an easy way to configure my scanner buttons?
<dariom> Galvatron: have u ever updated your system packages
<dariom> or tried kubuntu 9.10?
<Galvatron> All up to date
<Galvatron> I came back from 9.10 due to X problems
<Tiders-> Are the Kubuntu download servers seriously down....
<Galvatron> It was pretty unstable
<dariom> ah ok, so in 9.10 it was even worse
<dariom> bbl..
<Galvatron> In 9.10 I must switch to DRI2, to retrieve stability, but it causes serious performance drop
<jpedroza> Can anyone point me to a decent XML editor for Kubuntu? I have used Oxygen on Mac and Windows, but am not aware of a GPL compliant editor.
<dariom> Galvatron, I would google a little bit around if there is someone else
<dariom> with the same problems you told me
<Galvatron> I tried, but I don't really know how to ask Google
<Galvatron> Plus I'm not sure what causes the problem - X, drivers, Compiz maybe?
<Galvatron> X is just my guess
<genii> Compiz and KDE don't play well since they both want to grab ahold of the compositing
<Galvatron> I disabled Kwin ;)
<Galvatron> Fully
<HeTo> enabling compositing on kubuntu 9.10 replaces the desktop with blackness
<HeTo> so I don't see the wall paper or the folder view I've put on the desktop
<HeTo> any ideas?
<dariom> HeTo, Galvatron: could be something related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/444139 ??
<HeTo> I'm using kwin, and the hardware is a ThinkPad T40p with a Mobility FireGL 9000, using the radeon driver
<dariom> even if I don't have any clue of this problem.. was just googling around..
<Galvatron> I have 9.04 not 9.10 ;)
<HeTo> dariom: the symptoms look correct on that bug
<dariom> HeTo: there is also a solution posted
<dariom> try with that one, many people reported it to solve your problem
<dariom> Galvatron: what about proprietary drivers?
<Galvatron> There are none form my VGA
<Galvatron> Or rther they don't work with my X
<Galvatron> Installing them always ends up with system starting without X etc.
<Shura> Hi, will KDE SC 4.4 B2 be packaged in 9.10 ?
<dariom> Galvatron: yeah, I've just read it, it's true
<dariom> wtf..
<Galvatron> I just reinstalled broken xserver-xorg-video-all + non-broken xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Galvatron> And reconfigured X to use kernel framebuffer
<Galvatron> Wonder If system will reboot properly...
<dariom> Galvatron: good luck.. I'm not sure I can help you.. :(
<dariom> Galvatron: also try to take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476893
<HeTo> dariom: wow, the solution worked, I wonder why I didn't find the bug with kubuntu compositing black desktop search terms
<dariom> HeTo: it's because of my magic powers, so don't worry :P
<Novice> Is there a i686 iso image of kubuntu?
<Galvatron> Could you takea look on my xorg.conf?
<genii> Novice: i386 is the generic name for all the x86 ones.
<dariom> Galvatron: I'm really not an expert of xorg.. sorry
<dariom> I'm just a googling expert.. :P
<Galvatron> OK
<Galvatron> I will just observe the system and see If what I did helped ;)
<dariom> keep asking here and there, maybe someone can solve your problem
<dariom> I would also ask to #ubuntu forum
<Galvatron> Cya
<dariom> bye
<Galvatron> Almost forgot
<Galvatron> Is installing KDE SC 4.4 beta on 9.04 safe?
<Galvatron> Won't using Karmic repository mess my system (dependency hell etc.)?
<tsimpson> it will almost certainly break something
<Galvatron> Then I'll wait for stable Lucid
<camilo> mujeres
<lucas_> hello
<lucas_> just wanted to know if there is any app like spolight for kde??
<soee> i see that kde 4.4 beta 2 is ready, so when can we expect packages for kubuntu ?
<lucas_> soee: they already are... just search kubuntu ppa on google
<hagabaka> beta 2?
<soee> hmm
<soee> hagabaka: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4-beta2.php
<hagabaka> I know, but I was saying to lucas
<hagabaka> only beta1 packages seem to be on ppa
<soee> you
<soee> *yup
<lucas_> its still very buggy... i wouldnt try them yet
<soee> im using beta 1
<hagabaka> me too
<soee> now so if tehy fixed some bugs its better to update
<lucas_> im still with 4.3.4
<lucas_> i dont know...... ive tried 4.4 but its really buggy still
<hagabaka> compositing will hopefully work for me in beta 2
<soee> lucas_: yes tehre are some bugs but it looks and works realy nice for me
<lucas_> ur lucky
<iconmefisto> what is spotlight?
<iconmefisto> lucas_: spotlight is desktop search on mac, right?
<lucas_> yeah iconmefisto, but i dont know which app would do the same thing on kde...
<iconmefisto> desktop search, enable it in systemsettings, advanced
<iconmefisto> then search in the alt-F2 dialog
<iconmefisto> lucas_: btw, you don't need to enable strigi (which indexes file contents for searching, rather than just filenames)
<lucas_> iconmefisto: yeah but i have another partition not just /home
<mahmood> first time in an IRC channel
<mahmood> :D
<Nick112> When I install Java, it installs 6u15 isntead of 6u17..
<Nick112> And the download off the Java website doesn't even install
<Nick112> Does anyone know how to help me?
<Nick112> Please someone?
<Nick112> Nevermind, Ill go somewhere else
<judgen_> What is the name of the app for controlling what effects kwin is to use?
<Peace-> judgen_: system settings
<Peace-> judgen_: systemsettings
<Peace-> dekstop
<Peace-> effects
<judgen_> cant find the setting-
<judgen_> is it not included in kdebase?
<Peace-> you can't see systemsettings?
<Peace-> omg what have you done?
<judgen_> yes i can, but i cant find the setting in systemsettings
<Peace-> select desktp
<Peace-> desktop
<judgen_> aaah thanks
<judgen_> i thought it to be within the kwin settings as a whol
<judgen_> e
<Peace-> omg
<Roasted> I just got thunderbird in kubuntu to play nice with the windows exchange server at work - but I cant hit the global address list. Is there a way to do this?
<judgen_> Peace-: do you know how i can change from meta+- shortcuts (i dont have a windows key on my keyboard.)
<judgen_> i want to use alt instead
<Peace-> always on systemsettings kid
<judgen_> i see the own button, but id does not seem to accept mouse scrolling as a valid selection
<judgen_> oh i was still using kwin3. sorry
<judgen_> kwin --replace =) now i got zooming as i like it.
<jimmy51_> !!  it looks like the kubuntu baseball cap is available to US customers now !!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy51_> ordering today :)
<soee> woot ?
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<csc2> hello
<csc2> is there any small (in size , < 1GB) ubuntu-based ditro ?
<versuchsanstalt> whats the one true easy way (tm) to configure xorg (nvidia) with kubuntu?
<cH40z-Lord> csc2 every disto is <1gb
<soee> :}
<csc2> cH40z-Lord, i meant after having installed it
<csc2> i remember the first linux distros when you could choose ever single package for the installation
<csc2> i miss those days
<versuchsanstalt> how can i configure xorg from the console, maybe automatically or guided
<versuchsanstalt> ?
<genii> versuchsanstalt: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<jimmy51_> !crdtools
<jimmy51_> !crdtool
<versuchsanstalt> genii: aaah, i wasnt aware of -plow. thank you, genii
<jimmy51_> is crdtools in a package?
<llutz> jimmy51_: nope
<llutz> jimmy51_: only wodim, the fork
<jimmy51_> llutz: ok.  is wodim pretty much up to date on crdtools bug fixes and updates?
<llutz> jimmy51_: not at all
<jimmy51_> doh
<genii> !info dvd+rw-tools
<ubottu> dvd+rw-tools (source: dvd+rw-tools): DVD+-RW/R tools. In component main, is optional. Version 7.1-4 (karmic), package size 156 kB, installed size 476 kB
<llutz> jimmy51_: get it from http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdrecord.html , build it, be happy :)
<jimmy51_> llutz: i shudder with apps that aren't through my handy package manager!
<jimmy51_> :)
<llutz> jimmy51_: me too, but this is an exception. due to license-changes, cdrtools aren't available in any repo i guess
<ubuntu_> Hello, i was turning my computer off to fast so Grub failed anyone know how to fix this without reinstalling the Whole Kubuntu System?
<iconmefisto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jimmy51_> ubuntu_:  i've used supergrub in the past.
<yoyo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntu_> iam using Grub1
<ubuntu_> jimmy51_: :o ok
<ubuntu_> what does SuperGrub do?
<jimmy51_> ubuntu_: you download a burnable ISO that is bootable.
<ubuntu_> and then it will fix grub or?
<jimmy51_> ubuntu_: it can act as your bootloader temporarily, or let you repair what's on your drive
<ubuntu_> ah i want to repair my /boot
<ubuntu_> or make a new one
<ubuntu_> somone know of any good repair grub live CD?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Pretty much any live CD will work, but you're gonna have to read the directions, nobody's going to fix it for you.
<ubuntu_> jhutchins: i was thinking if there was a CD just for making a new GRUB folder
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Many.
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Try that link I gave you in #debian.
<soee> anyone who is using 10.4 ?
<genii> soee: Probably most people in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<soee> oks
<iconmefisto> anyone know where I can find stats on popularity of kubuntu vs ubuntu?
<mdk66> what's the newest ubuntu version ?
<genii> mdk66: Karmic Koala (9.10)
<iconmefisto> well that's not the newest
<mdk66> so which is ?
<iconmefisto> that's the current one
<genii> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iconmefisto> but there's the upcoming 10.4 lucid lynx
<mdk66> Ok, thanks all :)
<mdk66> but, i gotta 8.04 (full updated) atm, should i install 9.10 ?
<genii> mdk66: Probably best to wait until 10.04 has been released for a little bit, and then do a Long-Term-Support to Long-Term-Support upgrade
<jimmy51_> what app should i use to see my CPU temp?
<jimmy51_> (desktop... not laptop)
<jimmy51_> !ksensors
<[GuS]> jimmy51_: there is a plasmoid for that
<[GuS]> mostly that should work
<jimmy51_> [GuS]: I see a "System Monitor - Temperature" widget
<[GuS]> jimmy51_: that one
<jimmy51_> but it doesn't show anything once installed.  it has a picture of an IC on it
<jimmy51_> (it doesn't list any sensors)
<genii> I think you need lmsensors pre-installed for that
<jimmy51_> ah
<genii> e !info lm-sensors
<genii> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<jimmy51_> got lm-sensors
<iconmefisto> I don't have lm-sensors, and the plasmoid works for me
<jimmy51_> sensors-detect?
<genii> jimmy51_: Yes, you have to run the sensors-detect  so it can understand what to monitor
<[GuS]> <genii> I think you need lmsensors pre-installed for that ---> is not needed for that plasmoid
<jimmy51_> either way, the plasmoid didn't find any sensors
<jimmy51_> but sensors-detect did
<jimmy51_> maybe i need an app to display the sensors data from lm-sensors?
<[GuS]> jimmy51_: if that plasmoid didnt find one, then yes you need lm-sensors
<HeTo> meh, my screen is starting to get disturbingly garbled again
<sajith> Help needed. I deleted kde panel. How can I get it back??
<HeTo> enabling KMS made compositing work at a reasonable speed and with a visible desktop, but it also made everything slowly get garbled
<genii> [GuS]: Not sure, I'm not using anything right now (previously used another monitoring plasmoid under 4.1 which required lm-sensors)
<[GuS]> genii: that is another history. I am talking about that plasmoid
<[GuS]> and that one does not use lm-sensors, but the info of /proc
<jimmy51_> hmm
<jimmy51_> i still don't get info in the plasmoid, and don't know how to get info from lm-sensors
<jimmy51_> lm-sensors isn't a command... what do i use to dump the info?
<[GuS]> jimmy51_: maybe you need  to google? :)
<AlexanderSupertr> help!
<AlexanderSupertr> default panel keeps disappearing again and again
<AlexanderSupertr> :(
<AlexanderSupertr> using 8.1
<AlexanderSupertr> kde 4.2
<jimmy51_> [GuS]: i have... unfortunataly google says to install lm-sensors and run sensors-detect.  after that everything should be peachy.
<jimmy51_> sensors still outputs no sensors found
<jimmy51_> crap
<jimmy51_> i think it didn't edit /etc/modules.  i'll edit it by hand
<genii> jimmy51_: /etc/modules  is at boot
<jimmy51_> can i forcefully load f71882fg ?
<jimmy51_> (without reboot)
<jimmy51_> modprobe f7blahblah ?
<brzionline> Hello, I have a question, does anybody knows how to enable qt theme in netbeans ide?
<genii> jimmy51_: If: modprobe -l | grep f71882fg      shows it available you can sudo modprobe it
<jimmy51_> got it
<jimmy51_> widget works, sensors is working
<jimmy51_> thanks guys....
<sajith> Can anyone help me to get back my KDE panel??
<sajith> I have deleted it by mistake
<[GuS]> jimmy51_: nice
<jimmy51_> i've got a Q9400 in a 1U server running at 64 deg F at idle... i wanted to compare to my workstation.
<jimmy51_> 32 deg F!
<sajith> I tried removing $HOME/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<sajith> but it is not working
<rafasmart> on 9.10, system-config-printer-kde didn't show "add local printer" option, so how I do this?
<AlexanderSupertr> is kicker not available on 4.2?
<AlexanderSupertr> can't run kicker or kcontrol
<AlexanderSupertr> what are the new apps?
<AlexanderSupertr> :?
<[GuS]> AlexanderSupertr: kicker and related others apps was replaced by Plasma desktop. KControl for Systemsettings
<AlexanderSupertr> [GuS]: thanks for reply. how can i configure plasma desktop? the pannel keeps disappearing>
<AlexanderSupertr> is there a place where current active panles are listed?
<sajith> @AlexenderSupertr I'm new to KDE but try in ~.kde/share/config
<AlexanderSupertr> sajith: thanks. but there are so many files in there, hard to say which one is of use. :(
<sajith> @AlexanderSupertr Do you want to reset to defaults??
<rd1381> why i cant add tags to my files in dolphin in ubutnu ??
<rd1381> nobody here?
<iconmefisto> does ubuntu do tags?
<iconmefisto> my guess is that tags are a kde feature, not specific to dolphin
<`mOOse`> guys I have a Q about Amarok - anyone know where the lyrics url is stored? Mine doesn't think I'm on the internet, and I'd like to use it - I *just* installed it a little while ago so I'm on my virgin run with it
<epimeth> ahoy!
<epimeth> how do I add a plasmoid container and define its size and location?
<epimeth> I'm using the netbook edition and would like to add a task manager to the bottom of the screen
<rd1381> iconmefisto: yes they are kde related and not for gnome. my question is why when i right click on right panel on dolphin ,tags rating and comment are grayed out.i was able to use them in suse
<Tiders> Okay Im trying to install a new splash screen but when I click get new tehemes and accept it it doesnt show up in the list of currently installed ones
<iconmefisto> `mOOse`: lyrics in amarok work with scripts. you can find the script manager in the tools menu
<`mOOse`> I'll take a look iconmefisto - thanks
<iconmefisto> rd1381: so are you running kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> `mOOse`: ultimate lyrics is the one I use for lyrics
<`mOOse`> k
<`mOOse`> aha - this is simple - thanks again iconmefisto
<rd1381> iconmefisto: i am running ubuntu but logged in kde
<iconmefisto> rd1381: ok, so you have kde installed
<rd1381> dahh
<rd1381> sry cound resist
<iconmefisto> rd1381: I think you have to enable nepomuk in systemsettings>desktop search
<rd1381> where>?
<iconmefisto> rd1381: advanced tab
<rd1381> just a sec
<rd1381> can u give me systemsetting command line ?
<iconmefisto> rd1381: it's in the menu, but the command is systemsettings
<rd1381> oh you are rigth
<rd1381> so i have to logg out and log back in?
<epimeth> how do I add a plasmoid container and define its size and location? I'm using the netbook edition and would like to add a task manager to the bottom of the screen
<iconmefisto> not sure about that rd1381
<rd1381> iconmefisto:just one more thing . do you know a search tool that supports searching in tags that i give to files.i prefer a gui and windows like
<iconmefisto> epimeth: don't know about netbook edition, but on regular kde you can right-click desktop and add a panel
<epimeth> right click does nothing
<iconmefisto> rd1381: alt-F2 and type something, it should find commands, files, bookmarks, tags, anything
<rd1381> iconmefisto: i meant something like tracker in gnome but more stable and integrated with kde
<iconmefisto> I don't really know about tracker
<rd1381> it can index files
<rd1381> strigi does that right?
<Tiders> Is there any way to change the actual login screen and not just the splash?
<`mOOse`> iconmefisto:  it's still not seeing the lyric url
<epimeth> Tiders: /quit
<dodger> hi all :)  so, i just installed the kde 4.4 beta and nepomuk stopped working - the server is running and strigi is indexing, but i don't get tagging functionality in dolphin anymore, and searches for hastag seem to never end
<dodger> has anyone had the same issue?
<epimeth> sorry tiders
<iconmefisto> Tiders: systemsettings, advanced tab, login manager
<epimeth> Tiders: I didn't mean to tell you to /quit
<Tiders> iconmefisto: Thanks
<Tiders> epimeth: Oh I got really confused haha
<epimeth> I just meant to quit...
<epimeth> dunno why that was directed at you :-)
<epimeth> bye :-)
<dodger> in fact, i get a 'the nepomuk system is not activated. unable to answer queries without it' message
<iconmefisto> `mOOse`: not sure what you mean by lyric url. it should show lyrics of the currently playing track in the lyrics window
<OxDeadC0de> hmm in ubuntu 8.10 I went and manually deleted a bunch of /lib/modules/linux folders from old kernel versions, then I went to remove the packages, and now every time I try to use apt-get it says it's going to remove the module packages, but then fatal errors trying to make an initramfs for them when they don't exist anymore..
<OxDeadC0de> and I can't get them to be removed from apt-get.. is there some magic cli option I can pass to ignore the errors?
<`mOOse`> Could not download lyrics.
<`mOOse`> Please check your internet connection.
<`mOOse`> Error message:
<`mOOse`> Lyrics not found. Sorry.
<FloodBotK3> `mOOse`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`mOOse`> sorry - that's the error iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> `mOOse`: that just means it couldn't find the lyrics for the song
<`mOOse`> hmm...for lyrics like billie jean or beatles tunes?
<iconmefisto> `mOOse`: is the title of the song the actual title, or does it have other words in it?
<`mOOse`> no they're actual names of the tunes - out of id3 tags
<`mOOse`> I understand where you're going with that line of thinking though
<iconmefisto> eg, if the title is Beatles - Get Back - live rooftop version, you should change the title to just "Get Back"
<`mOOse`> nothing unusual - no mp3's are being recognised
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> let me try something real plain - brb
<Tiders> Is there a program that downloads from FTPs for Kubuntu?
<Tiders> Like Filezilla
<kubian> like kget?
<`mOOse`> man...
<tuxburn> un saludo para todos
<tuxburn> me pueden colaborar a configurar daap en amarok2.2
<Ritzerisk> is there like a command to give me General CPU info and mem for like what hardware i have
<kubian> lshw
<OxDeadC0de> how can I manually remove a file from apt-get's database?
<iconmefisto> OxDeadC0de: more info? why? what do you want to do?
<OxDeadC0de> hmm in ubuntu 8.10 I went and manually deleted a bunch of /lib/modules/linux folders from old kernel versions, then I went to remove the packages, and now every time I try to use apt-get it says it's going to remove the module packages, but then fatal errors trying to make an initramfs for them when they don't exist anymore..
<iconmefisto> remove a deb package that was downloaded?
<iconmefisto> try installing the package, then remove it
<OxDeadC0de> nope
<iconmefisto> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <deleted-stuff>
<OxDeadC0de> already way past that point, the only thing left is to manually remove the package identifiers from apt-get telling it they're no longer installed,
<OxDeadC0de> so I'm going to remove the entries from /var/lib/dpkg
<Tiders> Why does Kubuntus fonts randomly go small on some boots
<chlomo> hi
<dkkong> I've got an issue with the PPC Karmic Disc. It burns and loads fine on my mac, but I get an authentication failed when it tries to login. There's no username and password, so I can't login to the Live CD. How do I fix this?
<kazik> Hi
<kazik> is there any one around?
<chlomo> ya m here
<kazik> hey :) i have an annoying problem with compositing in new kde
<kazik> it's disabling all the time
<kazik> whenever i restart
<OxDeadC0de> removing from /var/lib/dpkg/status and /var/lib/dpkg/available worked finally iconmefisto (I had already tried reinstalling, wouldn't let me, packages no longer exist in the repos, could be because I just did a distupgrade)
<chlomo> sorry m new & cant help
<iconmefisto> dkkong: try username: ubuntu  with no password
<Ritzerisk> is there like a command to give me General CPU info and mem for like what hardware i have
<Scunizi> Ritzerisk: just answered in #ubuntu
<flowerface> i want to use kubuntu on my flash drive usb . and pluge it to any computer and run it. just like live cd. how can i do it?
<dkkong> iconmefisto: I tried that and root with no luck
<iconmefisto> dkkong: is there a "check CD for defects" or similar option before boot?
<dkkong> Not that I can find. I did check the md5 sum though and it matched
<iconmefisto> dkkong: only thing I can think of is try burning another disk at slowest speed possible
<iconmefisto> dkkong: did you burn the disk on the same machine you're booting?
<dkkong> iconmefisto: That's what I had tried. I figured it was my cd, but some googling reveals that several people have had a hard time with it
<dkkong> iconmefisto: Nope, separate computer
<iconmefisto> dkkong: I've had it happen to me a few times, and I blamed the drive not reading the disk, because the same disk would boot fine on other machines
<iconmefisto> flowerface: if you have a k/ubuntu install, you can install usb-creator and do it with that tool
<Scunizi> iconmefisto: isn't there a tool already on the live cd that will do that.. I created a usb bootable stick with it.
<Scunizi> iconmefisto: it's in K>Applications>System>USB Startup Disk Creator
<judgen> how do you set the icon theme for gnome apps to use via text files?
<judgen> it seems to default back to hicolor
<zzzxzzz> hello
<zzzxzzz> is anybody here?
#kubuntu 2009-12-22
<zzzxzzz> is anybody here?
<judgen> seems noone is answering
<rodrigo> olá
<vzduch> !pt | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Tiders> wn-desktop:~$ w.exe
<vzduch> Tiders: ?
<Tiders-> What do I do if when I reboot windows are opening in the top corner and I cant do anyting with them
<mkquist> Tiders-: what do you mean you cant do anything?
<mkquist> Tiders-: cant you just kill em?
<arenas> hello, does anybody know ascii code for <Enter> key?
<mkquist> arenas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carriage_return might help
<Tiders-> mkquist, No because when I open a terminal it wont let me do anything inside the terminal
<Tiders-> mkquist, ANd when I reboot they are still there
<mkquist> terminal doesnt work?
<arenas> thanx man
<mkquist> ur welcome
<Tiders-> mkquist, Nothing does
<mkquist> ?? new install?
<Tiders-> mkquist, I can open applications but they open to the top corner of the screen and I cant do anything with them
<Tiders-> Im typing from my laptop even because I cant do anything at all on my desktop
<Tiders-> If I cant fix this there is no way I am trying out KDE again
<mkquist> gnome and kde both installed?
<Tiders-> No
<iconmefisto> Tiders-: do you have a panel at the bottom?
<Tiders-> Yes
<Tiders-> iconmefisto, And I can open stuff but it opens to the top corner
<iconmefisto> and the windows that open appear in the panel?
<Tiders-> No
<Tiders-> In the top of the screen
<iconmefisto> no?
<Tiders-> They just appear randomly at the top right of my monitor
<iconmefisto> so you have windows with no matching buttons in panel?
<Tiders-> And their title bars are unreachable
<Tiders-> Thats correct
<iconmefisto> you can move the windows by holding down alt and grabbing the window with the mouse (anywhere in the window)
<iconmefisto> or you can kill the window if you ctrl-alt-esc then touch the window you want to kill with the skull and crossbones mousepointer which should appear
<iconmefisto> either of those work Tiders- ?
<Tiders-> Yes they close but then when I open another window they still open to the top corner
<Tiders-> And are still unusable
<iconmefisto> can you add widgets to the panel?
<vzduch> sounds like desktop size doesn't match screen resolution
<Tiders-> I think Im just going to give up with KDE.. I mean I like it a lot more but it just doesnt seem stable
<iconmefisto> Tiders-: what graphics card do you have?
<vzduch> Tiders-: it definitely is..  /me is more under the impression that Kubuntu isn't stable :P
<Tiders-> nvidia 9600 GT
<Tiders-> Asus*
<Tiders-> It has a Nvidia GPU though
<Tiders-> Asus 9600GT
<iconmefisto> does the panel go all the way across the bottom of the screen? or is that misaligned and not at the bottom?
<Tiders-> It goes all the way accross the bottom
<iconmefisto> what about opening konsole and moving it with alt+drag so you can use it
<vzduch> what about logging out choosing not to store the session ('Start with blank session' or something), then re-logging in?
<gehzumteufel> Anyone know about konsole environment editing?
<vzduch> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iconmefisto> Tiders-: is this a new install?
<Tiders-> iconmefisto, Yes it was until I removed it
<iconmefisto> removed?
<iconmefisto> are you reinstalling?
<Roasted> has anybody noticed they had video tearing in VLC, but not in dragon player?
<Roasted> hey guys
<Roasted> whats up with dragon player? Has KDE used it for a long time now?
<Guest94879> how to use blackbox in kubuntu? i have installed it, but i dont know how to put it on
<Guest94879> hey how to enable asking about user profile when you boot?
<yang_> Major Update for KDE today in Kubuntu?? Not Claus is it?? That would be exciting...
<yang_> KDE 4.4B2 is available in kubuntu!
<islington> yang_: no official announcement yet, but just saw the update
<JontheEchidna> assuming nothing catastrophic happens it'll be announced tomorrowish (depending on your timezone)
<yang_> islington: super quick packaging of beta2.
<yang_> Can't wiat should fix no compistion.
<yang_> Virtuoso packaged yet?
<islington> yang_: I just noticed that after the update I am running b2, awesome, I see no diff since my composition was already working
<JontheEchidna> Not yet. :( Waiting on virtuoso 6.0.1
<islington> I dont see it in the repos
<yang_> Hmm. I will look into ETA for release .
<islington> oh yay kwin is not so crashy when opening a svgz file.
<yang_> islington: my just downloaded haha installing now...
<yang_> Wait? Were waiting on a minor revision to package?
<francisco_> does anybody know why kubuntu 9.10 does not recognice wireless in hp dv 6935la
<islington> mmm bbc weather bug is still not gone :(
<Alinae> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Alinae> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Alinae> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Alinae> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Alinae> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<Alinae> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER
<FireCrotch> !ops | Alinae
<ubottu> Alinae: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<nixternal> abk Alinae
<matt001> Hi, Does anyone know when 4.4 beta 2 will be available for install from a ppa?
<yang_> now
<yang_> Im running right now lol
<yang_> Does anybody know about tabbing windows in KDE 4.4 B2?
<matt001> yang_ - what is the ppa? do you know?
<yang_> Same as Beta1 i THink
<matt001> yang_ I installed beta 1 - but ran into the video card issue of coruption
<yang_> NO Comp issue?
<yang_> me also. Fixed in trunk if same issue
<matt001> has that been fixed do you know>
<yang_> Yesssir
<yang_> full comp form me right now
<yang_> but wierd enough no color on note plasmoids or plasma crashes
<matt001> yang_ tabbing windows - are you talking about the new grouping windows?
<yang_> also can't do grouping windows  thing
<yang_> yessir
<yang_> tabbing windows.
<matt001> I though I saw a video demoing how to do that
<yang_> link me?
<yang_> was easy in B1
<matt001> let me see if I can find it
<matt001> brb
<yang_> right click -> group w/
<islington> middle click and drag?
<yang_> ill try
<matt001> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEuapaLJF8g&feature=PlayList&p=13CB0B9654594D28&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=87
<islington> middleclick on title yang_
<matt001> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrcIUkQnYjk&feature=PlayList&p=13CB0B9654594D28&index=89
<yang_> islington: matt001 still no luck lol?
<yang_> partially because of 2 button mouse . ...
<matt001> yang_ - I found the previews on youtube, there is a part showing the grouping of windows, but youtube is being really slow here in New Zealand, trying to find a time reference in the video for you
<yang_> video has all kinds of features mine doesn't
<yang_> search type of plasma activity?
<yang_> mine only has folder view and desktop
<islington> you could install more
<islington> I think
<yang_> islington: really? very intresting... how?
<islington> well the news paper activity is packaged into plasma-netbook
<yang_> hmm
<yang_> mouse actions are kool. Set left to application launcher.
<yang_>  hmmm... I can't tab windows in 4.4 B2 even with middle click mouse.
<r4v3nsw0rd> is there a way to get google-chrome-beta to use gnash instead of adobe flash player?
<OxDeadC0de> anyone have experience with 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) in 9.10? It was working with ndiswrapper in 8.10 and 9.04 now it won't
<OxDeadC0de> wl scans fine but won't connect... and I just added the network manager applet from  the repo (Before I was running it compiled), and when I try to add a connection it crashes (And with the old compiled network manager applet it wouldn't connect.. ever)
<Tm_T> yang_: B2 ?
<et_> do the 4.4 beta packages include Virtuoso?
<Tm_T> et_: current packages?
<et_> 4.3.80 or 4.3.85
<Tm_T> et_: hmm, cannot see it
<jussi01> Tm_T: no
<et_> I get a message about Nepomuk needing the Virtuoso RDF backend, is that planned later?
<bakarat> i can't shut down kubuntu anymore, since latest update both hibernate and regular shutdown (even sudo shutdown now) do NOT work, they work up to a point, the screen goes black, but the computer stays on, i have to hit the powerbutton to power it down
<|OxDeadC0de|> never mind, it all was working I guess but the old network-manager applet I had manually compiled and installed was interfering with things.. luckily I still had the makefile so I did a make uninstall
<et_> bakarat: do you get a graphical login, or do you log in on the console?
<bakarat> et_, graphical
<et_> bakarat: it sounds like a process isn't stopping and the computer is waiting for it to quit (which it won't). My mom's computer does that intermittently, and it's the bluetooth module.
<bakarat> et_, odd though, i've been running ubuntu/kubuntu on this machine for a year, no problems until the last update
<et_> bakarat: do you remember what was in the update?
<bakarat> et_, no :(
<bakarat> et_, is there any way to trace what is hanging the system?
<Neel03> hello world :)
<bakarat> et_, o btw, if it helps, when i go into hibernate, it first gives the message "screen is locked", but it continues anyway
<bakarat> et_, most applications do not "lock" the screen iirc?
<et_> bakarat: if there is, I don't know what it is. As to hibernate, I think that's normal. It's locking the screen so that, if your computer is accessed when it wakes up, the baddies can't get at your data.
<et_> bakarat: do you kpackagekit for updates?
<bakarat> et_, ah hehe, hadn't seen that warning before :>
<bakarat> et_, no, synaptic
<bakarat> et_, and/or apt-get
<bakarat> et_, uh, not synaptic, i mean the update manager
<bakarat> et_, whatever program that is :>
<et_> bakarat: Let's take a shot in the dark. Open synaptic, go to file, and select history. See if the update is listed there (by date).
<bakarat> et_, nope, not there :(
<iconmefisto> does aptitude show update history?
<iconmefisto> I mean, can aptitude do that
<et_> iconmefisto: take a look at /var/log/aptitude
<et_> bakarat: you might want to look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<bakarat> et_, /var/log/apt/term.log seems to be more complete
<et_> Oh, OK. I always use Aptitude, so my term.log is blank.
<bakarat> :>
<bakarat> et_, http://pastebin.com/m212cb508
<et_> bakarat: regarding your hanging app, you might take a look at ksystemlog (or the GNOME equivalent). Looking at your file, I would expect gdm to be the troublemaker, but I think it could be anything in the list.
<judgen> i have a tiny problem.. not a showstopper.  but kdm refuses to start at bootup. I have to start it manually from cli. Kinda renders the usage of kdm void of purpose.
<judgen> I might as well just use the xinit script and skip kdm alltogether.
<judgen> but it aint as pretty. (i know im fickle)
<et_> judgen: is this a new problem?
<judgen> et_: yup never had it before
<judgen> but then again i usually use kde3.
<et_> Well then, I must ask THE QUESTION, what has changed since it last worked properly?
<judgen> i installed kdm4 =P
<et_> How did you install it?
<judgen> regular aptitude install
<et_> If you were using kde3, does that mean you're using an older Ubuntu?
<judgen> no 9.10
<judgen> im still using kde3 and kde4 in paralell.
<judgen> when i launch kdm4 i just choose wich session i want.
<judgen> kde3 is installed in /opt/kde3 whilst kde4 is installed in the regular location.
<et_> Okay, let me see if I understand: you installed 9.10 (comes with KDE 4.3), you then install KDE3 (from source?), update kdm, and now get a console logon?
<judgen> No i installed kde3 first.
<judgen> then installed kde4
<judgen> does that make sense?
<et_> judgen: let's try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<et_> judgen: not really, but that's OK.
<judgen> i used the official kde3 repos after installing ubuntu 9.10 via netboot.
<et_> That sounds more advanced than anything I've tried.
<judgen> i always use netboot, then i dont have to burn an entire cd.
<et_> I use USB keys for the same reason.
<Cuddletauren> is it true that kpackagekit sucks?
<leif> hello.  who isn't ready for Christmas yet?
<bakarat> uh, my mouse buttons stop working when i use vmware player, any suggestions?
<homer-80> my wireless doesn't work, I installed wicd and it disabled network management, how can I solve with wifi?
<subito> since i've upgraded to kubuntu 9.10, my boot bar is all messed up on the startup (i'm talking about the one looking like this: http://www.net-actuality.org/images/news/31-07-07_9034.png) is it a known bug of 9.10?
<subito> ok, it's not a very important problem, but still :d
<alveraan> Hi there. I'm having trouble with the kde4 shutdown/reboot/... button (kickoff menu). Clicking it doesn't do anything. Has anyone experienced the same problem? Does anyone know what that button actually does or if it's configurable?
<Mamarok> alveraan: it works fine here, what KDE version do you have?
<alveraan> Mamarok, well, it's kde 4, latest version in 9.10 stable, all upgrades applied.
<Mamarok> which is KDE 4.3.2 then
<Mamarok> that button should work, don't you see a small window appear in the middle of the screen?
<alveraan> yes I do, but clicking it has no effect. The button disappears and the next time I try, even the "middle" window doesn't appear. poweroff command in terminal works fine
<alveraan> Mamarok, I guess whatever script / command that is executed "behind the scene" hangs. If only I knew what that button does I could try to get more output or some error message using the terminal. But google doesn't help much :-(
<Mamarok> alveraan: well, it shows you what you basically can see in the menu when you go on that part of it: it ask you if you want to use suspend, shutdown or reboot
<Mamarok> alveraan: did you try removing the widget and put it back again?
<alveraan> Mamarok, I tried to but I don't know how. The menu editor doesn't seem to offer that option.
<Mamarok> you did put it in the panel, right?
<Mamarok> the button I mean
<Mamarok> right click on it to remove it, then click on the cashew at the extreme right and add widget again
<alveraan> Mamarok, nope I'm talking about the button that it part of the kde menu
<Maex> Hi!
<Mamarok> oh, that is strange, I thought you wer talking about the widget
<alveraan> Mamarok, the "leave" button. See here: http://www.prashanthellina.com/images/kde4_menu.gif
<Mamarok> alveraan: did you ever click on that button? it should show you another menu
<dihae> hello
<Maex> Problem: I tried to install Kubuntu 9.10 on my Desktop PC, but there came some errors (I think) and when the GUI came up it said "ubuntu will be logged on. A hard error occured" (translated from german ^^). Now there is the login-screen, but I didn't create an user!
<Maex> What's wrong there?
<Mamarok> alveraan: above, where you can choose all the options
<dihae> I take it that virtuoso isn't packaged yet?
<Mamarok> Maex: what does it say exactly in German?
<Mamarok> dihae: no, not yet
<Maex> "ubuntu wird angemeldet... Es ist ein schwerer Fehler aufgetreten. Sehen sie bitte in den Protokolldateien..."
<dihae> nevermind, I just found kubuntu's todo list
<Mamarok> well, you need to check the log files, the error is described there
<Mamarok> Maex: else, we can only guess
<Maex> Where do I find them?
<Mamarok> Maex: are you sure it says "angemeldet"?
<alveraan> Mamarok, yes. When I click that button, the options appear above. Then, when I click on "Shutdown" nothing happens. Sorry if I didn't give enough details ;-)
<Maex> Yes
<Mamarok> alveraan: well, you said just shutdown button, so I assumed you were talking about the widget
<Mamarok> alveraan: try adding the widget to the panel and try that
<Mamarok> Maex: so while you were installing, before you even added your name for the user settings, it switched?
<Maex> I placed the CD into the drive, the PC boots from the CD, I clicked "Install Kubuntu".
<Maex> Wait, wait, wait
<Maex> Error message --> Login window
<Mamarok> Maex: the log files are all written to /var/log, but I don't think there even are any, as the user settings is done before you install something
<Maex> I also was not able to set the partitions
<Maex> Or to "deinstall" Windows
<Mamarok> Maex: well, then something is wrong with your machine. Can you actually run the Live CD?
<Maex> Mamarok: The LiveCD wants the Login, too
<Maex> Perhaps I have to format the HDD first... With Knoppix or something else
<Mamarok> when you start your computer with the Live CD?
<alveraan> Mamarok, ok I'll try it. Thank you
<Mamarok> Maex: when you start your computer with the Live CD?
<Maex> Mamarok: The LiveCD wants the Login, too
<Maex> But I'll try it again
<Mamarok> Maex: if you start the live CD and run Kubuntu from the live CD it will not ask for any login entries
<Mamarok> else you have a very strange CD
<Maex> Now the CD is tested
<Mamarok> Maex: also, it's pointless to use Knoppix, it is just another Live CD and would install Knoppix instead, doesn't make much sense
<Mamarok> Maex: well, start Kubuntu from that CD, without installing
<Maex> Ok, I'll try
<Mamarok> if it doesn't run, then you have a serious hardware problem
<Maex> "Check finished: errors found in 1 file!"
<Maex> That could be the problem
<shadeslayer> Maex: i think you should rewrite the CD
<Maex> Search for a new blank CD
<shadeslayer> Maex: cant you boot off a USB?
<Maex> hmm, nice idea ;)
<shadeslayer> Maex: its a pretty good option :P
<Maex> Do I have to set something in the BIOS?
<Maex> Or how does my PC know it?
<shadeslayer> Maex: yeah set the primary boot device to USB
<shadeslayer> Maex: booting off the USB should be supported by your BIOS though....
<Maex> kk
 * Maex searches an USB Stick
<Maex> hmm... i have to download Kubuntu again,right?
<Maex> I still have the .iso
<Maex> Alternate i386?
<Mamarok> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mamarok> Maex: see here
<Maex> RTFM, Maex...
<Maex> Stupid noob ^^
<Mamarok> you said that :)
<Maex> right
<Mamarok> Maex: keep in mind that we can't read for you, so if we recopy that information it would be the same as sending you to the right place
<shadeslayer> Maex: btw if youre on windows i would recommend unetbootin....
<Maex> I like the way with the virtual drive...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: btw i think the kde beta 2 packages hit the kubuntu ppa repo :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, as long as it is not officially announce on the website, it doesn't exist for the user, that should be the rule
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm...
<Mamarok> I am sick of debugging people who install from staging that explicitelx says "DO NOT INSTALL"
<Mamarok> so stick to the rules, advertising before the team has said so is simply lame
<lovre> hi all. need some help. When trying to install package 'pstocanonbj' (it doesnt really matter what for), i get the following message: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: pstocanonbj: Depends: libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.3)".... So now i try to install libcupsys2 but it says: "Package libcupsys2 is a virtual package provided by: libcups2 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.1"
<lovre> So what is this all about, if libcups2 is at latest version
<Mamarok> lovre: then try installing the last package mentioned ^^
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install libcups2
<lovre> Mamarok: i did, it says its at latest version:::?
<Mamarok> oh, you didn't say that :)
<Mamarok> sorry, my bad, didn't see your last line
<lovre> what could be the problem
<Mamarok> lovre: where did you get that package pstocanonbj from?
<shadeslayer> lovre: i cant find the package you say in the repo
<Mamarok> neither can I
<lovre> shadeslayer: yes, its custom package, i have followed this to install my printer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487890&highlight=ip1500
<shadeslayer> lovre: um... theres no karmic at the end of the repo... not sure that if its a requirement or not :P
<lovre> shadeslayer: i dont think so. Anyway, when i do sudo apt-get update, it gets stuck at 94% while trying to acces archive.getdeb.net,,,,,,?
<shadeslayer> lovre: same here :)
<lovre> shadeslayer: so that has nothing to do with this?
<lovre> shadeslayer: maybe just the server getdeb is down
<shadeslayer> lovre: nope...
<lovre> ?
<lovre> shadeslayer: so what do i do...
<shadeslayer> lovre: the repo in the forums is a http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp repo not a getdeb repo
<lovre> shadeslayer: ye
<lovre> shadeslayer: hmm. so what now
<shadeslayer> lovre: lemme think :)
<shadeslayer> lovre: post no. 7
<lovre> shadeslayer: can i check if my version of libcupsys2 is >= 1.2.3, and if not, look into upgrading
<shadeslayer> lovre: yeah : apt-cache policy libcupsys2
<lovre> shadeslayer: oops: Installed: (none)
<shadeslayer> lovre: ><
<lovre> shadeslayer: could it be cups is not installed?
<shadeslayer> lovre: yes!!!
<shadeslayer> lovre: install libcupsys2 with : sudo apt-get install libcupsys2
<lovre> i allready did that, error: Package libcupsys2 is a virtual package provided by: libcups2 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.1
<lovre> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> lovre:one sec
<shadeslayer> lovre: um i can install it just fine :)
<lovre> shadeslayer: :ooo
<lovre> shadeslayer: when i try it says: You should explicitly select one to install.... i would, but how?
<shadeslayer> lovre: enable the karmic security and updates
<shadeslayer> +repos
<shadeslayer> lovre: it says :500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages : so its in security
<lovre> erm, how do i enable that?
<lovre> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> lovre: well edit you sources and uncomment the security update repo
<lovre> shadeslayer: well, its all already uncommented
<shadeslayer> lovre: hmm.... whats the complete output of apt-cache policy  libcupsys2
<lovre> libcupsys2:
<lovre>   Installed: (none)
<lovre>   Candidate: (none)
<lovre>   Version table:
<FloodBotK3> lovre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovre> oops
<shadeslayer> lovre: :o candidate none ?
<lovre> shadeslayer: thats what it says
<lovre> shadeslayer: :(
<shadeslayer> that is very weird.... what release are you on?
<lovre> shadeslayer: kubuntu 9.10
<shadeslayer> lovre: ok,pastebin your sources please
<lovre> shadeslayer: second
<lovre> shadeslayer: http://pastie.org/752929
<lovre> shadeslayer: can i maybe download libcupsys2 as a installation file or something
<shadeslayer> lovre: i think youre missing sources
<lovre> :o
<lovre> shadeslayer: maybe you could give me your sources to fill in
<shadeslayer> lovre: best way : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<rd1381> is there any desktop search tool that can search in my tags that i give to files in dolphin?
<lovre> shadeslayer: what is this
<shadeslayer> pretty awesome sire
<lovre> shadeslayer: ah
<shadeslayer> lovre: repo generator
<lovre> shadeslayer: cool :D
<shadeslayer> rd1381: nepomuk
<lovre> shadeslayer: should i check everything?
<shadeslayer> rd1381: just press alt+F2 and type the tag name
<rd1381> shadeslayer:nepomuk is not a search client
<rd1381> and i use gnome
<rd1381> but want to be able to use dolphin tags
<shadeslayer> lovre: i think its best if you replace the complete list by the one generated
<lovre> shadeslayer: i see, ok, one minute
<shadeslayer> rd1381: i dont know if thats even possible.... i lost all my tags when i reinstalled so...
<rd1381> shadeslayer: do you know where tags  are stored?
<shadeslayer> rd1381: nope
<shadeslayer> rd1381: probably a nepomuk database somewhere in ~
<rd1381> ok
<subitoo> i have a problem with the boot splash screen (i think it's uplash): the display is all 'buggy'
<rd1381> i run nepomuk service in gnome and i am able to tag files but sop far i cant use strigi
<rd1381> it says indexing and documents index is -1
<shadeslayer> lovre: http://pastebin.com/f5bf3570a << my sources
<lovre> shadeslayer: how do i add theese GPG keys?
<Peace-> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<shadeslayer> lovre:there should be instructions,something like wget
<lovre> shadeslayer: ok, thank you alot! I have to go now, but will be back later.... Thank again
<subitoo> hi, where is stored the yakuake history?
<cuznt> !yakuake
<subitoo> cuznt: it's ok actually is .bash_history
<subitoo> it's*
<Maex> USB-device doesn't work... -.-
<subitoo> my ctrl+r command doesn't work anymore in the konsole, does someone have an idea?
<shadeslayer> Maex: whats the problem
<mouna> CIAO
<Maex> Set the boot device to USB in the BIOS, but error comes up
<shadeslayer> Maex: whats the exact error?
<Maex> Have to look again... w8 plz
<shadeslayer> Maex: ok :)
<shadeslayer> Maex: idk how long i can IRC more though :P
<shankly> hi all, today I want to polemize. Why for opensuse, fedora and even gentoo, are avalaible kde 4.4 beta 2 packages and for ubuntu we have to wait every time 2 weeks???? why is kubuntu considered like a kids game??
<shadeslayer> shankly: ah you may not know but 4.4 packages just hit the repos... im upgrading right now
<Maex> White on black: "Boot Failure. Reboot and Select proper Boot device or insert Boot Media in selected Boot device. Press any key when ready"
<shadeslayer> shankly: 4:4.3.85-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2
<shadeslayer> Maex: hmm... how did you create the USB>
<Maex> UNetbootin
<shankly> shadeslayer: i'm happy for that, and I apologize.
<shadeslayer> hmm... did you select the correct ISO? like 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Maex> Yes
<Maex> Formatting to FAT should not be the problem, right?
<shadeslayer> Maex: it should be fat...
<Maex> ok
<shadeslayer> Maex: try writing the USB again...
<shadeslayer> Maex: if it doesnt work md5sum the iso
<Maex> :-| ok
<shadeslayer> Maex: this can take a few tries :P
<shankly> shadeslayer: but every time I read on kde.org "Packages for opensuse,fedora..... are avalaible", and I don't see kubuntu in the list I'm frustrated
<shadeslayer> shankly: take it out in kde then... we dont have control over kde.org :P
<shadeslayer> #kde i mean
<shadeslayer> shankly: and frankly whether or not kubuntu is on that list hardly matters
<shankly> shadeslayer: So, I can join the kde channell and say that are avalaible beta 2 packages?
<shadeslayer> shankly: well not officially no
<shadeslayer> shankly: i said they hit the repo... no official announcements
<shadeslayer> shankly: frankly im taking a risk by upgrading :P
<shadeslayer> brb
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: wrong target
<subitoo> i have a problem with the boot splash screen (i think it's uplash): the display is all 'buggy'; Have someone solved this problem?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: eh?
<Mamarok> shankly: it is a Beta release, not meant for productive use
<Mamarok> shankly: just be patient, once our poor nijias get around packaging everything (rememebr they do voluntary work and are not payed for that) you will get those packages
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hes arguing that kubuntu should be mentioned along side other distros in the kde 4,4 beta 2 announcement
<Mamarok> it really makes no difference if you get those today or tomorrow, it is beta anyway
<shadeslayer> yep
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, if the packages are not ready, you can hardly advertise them
<shadeslayer> and its a increase of only .05
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes thats what i told him.. its not official
<Mamarok> so there is really nothing the KDE people can do about that
<Mamarok> all distros with packages ready that day are mentioned, usually
<shankly> Mamarok: I know It's not for productive use, but only for testing
<shadeslayer> moreover suse has more people on KDE than kubuntu... so more community support there
<Mamarok> shankly: well, if you like testing, then you did the first step to become a packager :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: btw amarok from git doesnt like scripts alot :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you put it the wrong way again: scripts are 3rd party, if their authors don't keep up with our pace, their problem
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: but that doesn't belong here anyway
<Maex> Now: Next try
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: of course
<shadeslayer> Maex:so did it boot?
<Maex> USB-Stick is ready again
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: btw anyway to md5sum a USB stick ? :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you can run md5 checksums on everything, it jut doesn't make sense if it is not an iso
<Mamarok> just*
<Mamarok> not in this context
<shadeslayer> ah..
<DEac-> moin moin
<Maex> Same error
<Maex> T_T
<shadeslayer> Maex: i have no idea.... :(
<shadeslayer> Maex: see the link !usb gave you
<DEac-> i've a problem with my screensaver (kubuntu 9.10, kde4 ofcourse): everytime it doesn't accept my password
<Maex> Yes, I looked it up, but do you think that will help?
<shadeslayer> Maex: btw you have set the primary boot device to USB right?
<Maex> Of course
<shadeslayer> Maex: yes
<Maex> Perhaps I should try the good old CD-method
<shadeslayer> Maex: ok one last thing... try pressing F12 and select the USB
<shadeslayer> (during reboot
<Peace-> not every usb flash card are good for booting
<DEac-> this line, i read in my auth-log: Dec 22 10:46:35 Cadmium dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.21" (uid=1000 pid=2003 comm="kdeinit4: plasma-desktop [kdeinit]") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.316" (uid=0 pid=1846 comm="/bin/login))
<DEac-> nobody any idea, what's the reason of my problem?
<wotan> hi, i heard you are trying to replace konqueror as default browser in the next release, did you think about use chromium? or do you prefer a kde/qt app?
<Maex> The USB is away again... I'll try it next time with CD
<shadeslayer> wotan: i think itll be a KDE app... rekonq is a good contendet
<Maex> Thnx for your help!
<shadeslayer> *contender
<shadeslayer> Maex: hope you get it working :)
<wotan> shadeslayer: maybe a chromium fork with a  qt GUI? :)
<Maex> Never give it up ^^
<shadeslayer> wotan: hmm.. if someone can develop one
<shadeslayer> firefox+kde was a fail though :P
<wotan> yeah
<wotan> but i think right now it's the best browser in linux, and a lot of people would like it as default browser
<shadeslayer> yep
<DEac-> rekonq is nice
<shadeslayer> DEac-: which version are you using?
<DEac-> shadeslayer: kubuntu 9.10 ;)
<shadeslayer> DEac-: which rekonq version?
<DEac-> shadeslayer: i only installed it via aptitude and start one time
<shadeslayer> DEac-: do you have kubuntu backports?
<DEac-> no
<shadeslayer> ah.. youre on 0.2.... 0.3 is much much better
<DEac-> ok
<DEac-> backports?
<shadeslayer> DEac-: yeah... kubuntu backports
<DEac-> ok
<DEac-> rekonq 0.2 doesn't know shortcuts
<shadeslayer> DEac-: cookie management is bad too... cant open gmail and stuff
<DEac-> i hope backports aren't so unstable
<shadeslayer> DEac-: nope theyre pretty stable
<shadeslayer> DEac-: you can compile 0.3 if you like
<subitoo> i have a problem with the boot splash screen (i think it's uplash): the display is all 'buggy'; Have someone solved this problem?
<DEac-> and i hope, it resolves my problem with screensaver
<subitoo> is there a way to change the output sound of qsynth?
<maek0> how to install KDE 4.4 beta 2 so its separate to my GNOME DE ??
<shadeslayer_> maek0: just install : kubuntu-desktop
<maek0> yeah but it puts all the KDE software in my gnome menu .. I don't want that .. I remember testing out KDE 4 when it first came out and there was a way of installing it in /opt/ or something
<shadeslayer_> no idea on that
<ghostcube> hmm, is the possibility to cancle services in karmic again ossible by sudo /etc/init.d/foobar stop start restart
<wsjunior> anybody got webcam working with kopete and msn protocol?
<vzduch> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<millun> ok, how to make Pulseaudio work?
<millun> again
<millun> you know, when trying to play mp3 in amarok, it complains about going back to some default audio device.... from nvidia digital to nvidia analog
<ladywillow> hi guys, I've got a problem with kubuntu 8.10. I've inserted an audio cd on my cd drive, but I can't listen to it... please help me
<dariom> ladywillow: what kind of program are you trying to use to listen to it?
<ladywillow> vlc or amarok
<dariom> ladywillow: does it happen with every audio cd?
<ladywillow> dariom: yes, and it happens with dvds, too.
<millun> sounds like pulseaudio fucked up on you, too
<Maex> Guys: New tests!
<dariom> ladywillow: audio is working right?
<Maex> I tried to reinstall WinXP
<Maex> Didn't work: "Boot Failure..." The same as booting from USB
<ladywillow> dariom: no, I can't hear mp3 or anything else
<dariom> ladywillow: ah, ok, so basically your audio seems not to work
<ladywillow> dariom: yes, you got it
<dariom> ladywillow: do you have the kmix applet?
<dariom> on your kde desktop?
<ladywillow> dariom: I don't think so
<dariom> ladywillow: ok, so ALT+F2, and write KMix
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<Maex> Mamarok?
<dariom> ladywillow: done?
<Mamarok> Maex: ?
<Maex> Did you read my lines? Any idea?
<ladywillow> dariom: yes, I saw the KMix icon
<Mamarok> Maex: about the boot failure? Yes
<Mamarok> and no, I have no idea, didn't install Windows in ages
<Mamarok> Maex: when does it say "Boot failure"?
<dariom> ladywillow: ok, now make sure to raise all your volume controls
<Maex> When it tries to boot from the CD
<dariom> ladywillow: you find all of them in the "mixer" area
<Mamarok> Maex: are your BIOS settings correct?
<Maex> Until now everything worked good
<ladywillow> dariom: done
<dariom> ladywillow: was it there any at 0%?
<ladywillow> dariom: but I think it's important to show you this message:
<dariom> ladywillow: also, make sure you don't have any channel to "mute"
<ladywillow> mount: dispositivo a blocchi /dev/scd0 è protetto da scrittura, viene montato in sola lettura
<ladywillow> dariom: it means, that my device is protected from writing
<Cuddletauren> audio cd playback is deprecated
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<funcrush> I wanna rotate all windows with alt+tab, but i can't, i just rotate windows in a screen, anybody help me?
<dariom> funcrush: what do you mean by rotate?
<funcrush> dariom: sorry my english is poor,
<dariom> funcrush: pass between an application to another?
<funcrush> hm....
<Vroomfondle> funcrush: System Settings -> Window Behavior
<funcrush> yup
<Vroomfondle> then click "Traverse Windows On All Desktops" uner "Window Switching"
<Vroomfondle> *under
<funcrush> Vroomfondle: wow thanks!!!!
<funcrush> dariom, Vroomfondle: thank you for ur helping! :)
<Vroomfondle> no problem :)
<pabloz> hi guys, can anybody tell me how can I remove hebrew (wtf?), and the English flavors that I don't intend to use from the system? (default English installation), is it possible?
<pabloz> btw: karmic
<mime> hi all, when i vonect mu nfts hdd usb drive only makes noise and cant open it, but detected. in xp works, had make scandisck an cheched for errors. any idea? thnx
<Maex> shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> Maex: yes?
<Maex> you helped me, right?
<Maex> ^^
<shadeslayer> kind of yeah :P
<Maex> I tried to reinstall WinXP, but the error came uo again
<Maex> *up
<shadeslayer> Maex: win XP?
<Maex> Yes, just to see where the problem is. And so it is not the USB and not the Win-CD
<mime> hi all, when i conect my nfts hdd usb drive only makes noise and cant open it, but detected. in xp works, had make scandisck an cheched for errors. any idea? thnx
<shadeslayer> Maex: hmm... so nothing is booting?
<Maex> the HDD does
<shadeslayer> Maex: i mean no OS?
<Maex> No OS from the CD or USB. WinXP is still installed on the HDD
<shadeslayer> Maex: hmm... so Win XP boots?
<Maex> yep
<shadeslayer> Maex: btw in order to boot the CD you have to set the primary boot device to CD
<Maex> I know ;)
<shadeslayer> Maex: hmm so neither the CD nor the USB is booting...
<Maex> Right
<shadeslayer> Maex: same error from CD as well?
<Maex> Yep
<shadeslayer> Maex: did you md5sum the ISO?
<shadeslayer> !md5sum | Maex
<ubottu> Maex: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maex> I'll read it
<shadeslayer> Maex: the download is probably corrupted or something
<Maex> shadeslayer: Everything ok
<Maex> With the ISO
<shadeslayer> Maex: the md5sums match?
<Maex> yeah
<shadeslayer> Maex: btw you have which CD?
<Maex> what do you mean
<Maex> ?
<shadeslayer> Maex: alternate or the normal CD?
<Maex> normal
<theking> merhaba
<shadeslayer> Maex: hmm.... ok try and mount the CD in windows with daemon tools and try the wubi install,then use the usb creator in wubi to create a bootable USB and try booting off the USB
<Maex> So I can use the USB Creator on my Ubuntu Laptop? ^^
<subitoo> how can i use my sound for other apps when qsynth is started?
<reagleBRKLN> does this URL cause anyone else's Konq to overload the CPUs? http://rpy.sourceforge.net/index.html
<DEac-> shadeslayer: kde 4.4 beta is really unstable on my machine. i'll remove backports
<soee> hi
<ghostcube> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ghostcube> ok now whats the corrct syntax to start stop services in karmic and up
<ghostcube> sudo service foo stop
<ghostcube> or sudo foo stop
<ghostcube> *stop foo
<llutz> sudo service foo stop
<ghostcube> thx :)
<dondino_> hello
<dondino_> I need some help.. who can try to help me?
<dondino_> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 for the first time today. I played with it some time.. then I said.. its not the one I want. Some people suggested me to pass to Kubuntu, and see if KDE fits better for me.. and they made me issue a command from the console : "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop". I issued that command from the 9.10 consolle, and it started to download packages, and then install..all in console. At one point it stoppe
<shadeslayer> dondino_: yes and?
<dondino_> how come it starts with the terminal?
<shadeslayer> dondino_: have you dropped to a shell?
<dondino_> i dont see menus.. taskbar...
<dondino_> anything.
<shadeslayer> dondino_: oh has everything installed?
<dondino_> I dont know.... thats why i asked... maybe something went wrong?
<osos> have logged out from ubuntu?
<dondino_> its normal that kubuntu starts with just aterminal window?
<shadeslayer> dondino_: whats the out put of the terminal now?
<shadeslayer> dondino_: no just logout and choose KDE
<dondino_> the prompt is the name of my pc
<dondino_> with the dollar
<dondino_> its right
<dondino_> if i exit the terminal
<dondino_> it brings again to the login screen
<shadeslayer> dondino_: ok cool just logout and press alt+F10 and choose kde and login back
<dondino_> ok wait
<shadeslayer> dondino_: btw did you choose kdm or gdm during the kde install?
<dondino_> if i press alt + f10 in the welcome login screen
<dondino_> nothing happens
<dondino_> i chosed KDM
<dondino_> during the installation thru console
<shadeslayer> dondino_: good :)
<dondino_> i tried to click in the little button
<shadeslayer> dondino_: there should be 2 buttons at the bottom
<dondino_> at the bottom right
<shadeslayer> yes
<dondino_> in the login screen.. and clicked KDE
<dondino_> now it started
<shadeslayer> yep..
<dondino_> but
<shadeslayer> dondino_: welcome to KDE :P
<dondino_> there's still the console window open
<dondino_> is it normal?
<FloodBotK3> dondino_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> dondino_: can you imagebin a screenshot?
<dondino_> now i'm on windows pc
<shadeslayer> dondino_: eh?
<dondino_> i have the kubuntu pc beside me
<shadeslayer> dondino_: ah... ok do you see anything other than the konsole?
<dondino_> yes in the background there's an uBlog window.. with configure button
<dondino_> then I finally can see the taskbar... etc .. and also a desktop folder
<shadeslayer> dondino_: ok you have KDE.. there should be a taskbar at the bottom
<dondino_> but now, everytime i start up the computer, i always have to choose KDE before logging?
<shadeslayer> dondino_: um by default you should log into KDE
<dondino_> lets see, i try to reboot it
<shadeslayer> dondino_: ok
<shadeslayer> btw is there another power management backend in the repos?
<dondino_> yes
<dondino_> now KDE starts by default! but.. can you tell me how can I automatically hide the start of the terminal window at boot, I dont want it...
<dany> oi
<shadeslayer> dondino_: hmm well just close it :P
<dany> hey
<shadeslayer> it wont start next time
<shadeslayer> dany: yes
<dondino_> lol.. so easy??
<pabloz> sorry, is "hebrew" part of the english language pack? (system spellchecker)
<shadeslayer> yeah'
<pabloz> shadeslayer: sorry was that answer for me?
<shadeslayer> pabloz: no :P
<pabloz> ah, ok
<dondino_> shadeslayer, another question...  I tried to logout and choose GNOME. But now a windows comes up says i have to inster a password to unlock the ... carry-key or something like that.. if i put the user's password it doesnt work
<pabloz> ok, if anyone knows / finds some way to remove unused languages from the spellchecker [Hebrew, English (South Africa), ...] while keeping others [English, English (United States of America)], please let me know
<shadeslayer> pabloz: remove the language packs?
<pabloz> shadeslayer: how?
<vit> "·di$
<shadeslayer> pabloz: sudo apt-get remove language-pack-kde-he
<pabloz> is not installed
<shadeslayer> pabloz: thats for hebrew.. find out the rest on your own :P..
<shadeslayer> pabloz: logout and log in again
<pabloz> that's the point...
<shadeslayer> dondino_: no idea
<shadeslayer> pabloz: and run kbuildsycoca4
<shadeslayer> pabloz: also remove language-pack-kde-he-base
<pabloz> shadeslayer_:  $ sudo aptitude show language-pack-kde-he-base language-support-he language-support-he|grep State
<pabloz> State: not installed
<pabloz> State: not installed
<pabloz> State: not installed
<FloodBotK3> pabloz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panasonic1988> Just wait until rain turn to sunshine,cause I hate to spend, my life, my life, my life, my life
<Panasonic1988> Duckin one-time!!Lost Soul!!
<dondino_> are there any other alternatives between KDE and GNOME?
<maco> sure!
<maco> xfce (xubuntu)
<maco> lxde (lubuntu)
<dondino_> can u tell me how can i add also xubuntu directly from the terminal console? (to download and install packages automatically?)
<maco> or you can go the route of not quite a desktop environment but rather a window manager and then you mix & match your applications... ex: enlightenment, fluxbox, icewm
<maco> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<dondino_> no.. I have just made a plain install of ubuntu 9.10 and then added kubuntu... and now.. oh thanks, i try :)
<dondino_> abd for ...lubuntu is "sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop" ?
<dondino_> is it then possible to install something else? :)
<shadeslayer_> dondino_: yeah... theres X11,pekwm,icewm etc
<shadeslayer_> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<dondino_> which is the most complete graphical interface? KDE?
<shadeslayer_> dondino_: its your choice ;P
<dondino_> I would like something as close as possible to my old windows :( i miss it
<shadeslayer_> dondino_: old windows?
 * genii ponders WFW 3.11
<shadeslayer_> dondino_: well you can make KDE look like Win 7
<dondino_> yeah I am not supposed to use windows xp anymore...
<shadeslayer_> genii: hehe...
<millun> what do you do when you can't get rid of kscreenlocker?
<dondino_> shadeslayer, is there a package or something?
<maco> pkill kscrenlocker
<maco> er...
<maco> pkill kscreenlocker
<millun> well, sure thing. but will there EVER be a fix?
<maco> thats how i get back into my computer when it starts rejecting the proper password (which is unfortunately quite common)
<shadeslayer_> dondino_: no just customizations
<maco> hopefully :)
<millun> yes, maco. it is VERY common
<millun> happens on daily / hourly basis
<millun> :)
<millun> and what about "falling back to <foo> sound device" problem? will there EVER be a fix to this? or should i really remove pulseaudio or what
<shadeslayer_> dondino_: just add the smooth tasks plasmoid to the taskbar,use the glassified theme and some plugins in the desktop settings such as highlight window and voila!
<maco> millun: i think thats just a stupid error message
<maco> millun: if you put pulseaudio at the top instead of the bottom, you shouldnt get it though :)
<millun> how do you fix that?
<millun> ok
<shadeslayer_> btw is there some other power management daemon for KDE?
<shadeslayer> my brightness increases and decreases in steps of 2 :P
<maco> millun: in systemsettings, go to multimedia and put pulseaudio at the top of all the lists
<dondino_> would be possible to install DEBIAN or anthoer distro right directly from Ubuntu and choose which one to start with?
<maco> millun: then itll prefer pulseaudio instead of "falling back" from direct hardware mode to pulseaudio mode
<maco> dondino_: afaik, debian only has a from-windows installer
<dondino_> and other distros?
<millun> cheeers
<millun> maco
<maco> dondino_: thats up to the distro whether they have a way to install from a different distro
<shadeslayer> dondino_: nah i dont think thats possible but you can boot off the ISO's of those distros with grub2
<maco> dondino_: i know debian can be installed from windows using goodbyemicrosoft.com (i think thts the url)
<maco> well there IS lubi
<maco> so it is possible
<maco> lubi is the linux counterpart to wubi
<dondino_> yes but i make you an example. I used to have a pc which could boot in 3 different ways: XP PRO - win 2003 - VISTA
<maco> but i dont know what distros have used it
<dondino_> would be possible to make the same with LINUX and different distros?
<maco> yes of course you can triple boot
<maco> just saying i dont think you can do the installation from within ubuntu. youd still need to boot from a cd
<maco> or a flash drive if your computer can do that
<dondino_> ahh... that way yes...
<dondino_> i installed xubuntu but... its Xfce in the menu now?
<shadeslayer> dondino_: yep
<shadeslayer> anyone know how to use powerdevil daemon?
<dondino_> i would answer but...
<dondino_> your questions are too complicate :P
<shadeslayer> dondino_: hehe... :)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: you click on buttons (;
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: the problem is when i start power devil my brightness goes wonky.... increases in 2 steps,when i stop it,its fine
<shadeslayer> ah its in kdebase
<dondino_> hmmm when I try to install also Lubuntu, this time it says it has to remove some dependancies, and packets.. like for example network.-manager gnome and plasma widget network management...
<dondino_> Will I have then problems.. using gnome?
<shadeslayer> dondino_: maybe
<dondino_> yeah it says that xubuntu recommends those packets..
<dondino_> and points are -412..
<maco> lubuntu might not use network manager
<maco> id go with not removing them
<dondino_> if i try other solutions..
<dondino_> they are even worse..
<dondino_> -9712 points
<dondino_> better not install.........
<shadeslayer> dondino_: its better not to mess about alot of things
<dondino_> right,
<dondino_> anyway i find xubuntu nice as interface,
<dondino_> I will use it for a while..till i learn something
<fa4anaheim> I can't get the sound to work on my computer...
<fa4anaheim> I can't get the sound to work on my computer...
<rossini> ciao
<rossini> ciao
<rossini> ciao
<progmanos> Hmm...the beta builds of Kde SC 4.4 Beta 1 for Kubuntu only have the Folders and Desktop containments.
<progmanos> It's missing quite a few other containments
<rossini> ubu
<soee> any ideas how can i set my sound to 5.1 ?
<estres> #ubuntu-es
<estres> #supremos
<estres> #kde-es
<estres> #debian-es
<progmanos> the beta packages of kde sc 4.4 are missing the search containment and newspaper containment
<progmanos> i'm thinking about recompiling the packages myself and uploading them to my ppa
<progmanos> it annoys me that other distros have these features enabled and kubuntu doesn't
<JontheEchidna> progmanos: install plasma-netbook :/
<JontheEchidna> We had these features before any distro ever did, we even dedicated resources to an entire netbook remix for Kubuntu 9.10
<progmanos> so, those features are solely for netbooks?
<JontheEchidna> they can be used on desktop computers too, but they are mainly components of the Plasma Netbook shell
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rasmus> sker der
<progmanos> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alexandernst> Has anyone upgraded to kde 4.4beta2 ?
<alexandernst> I want to upgrade but I get a warning that 6 packages will be removed and 2 wont get updated
<progmanos> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<EvilRoey> hello
<danielsp> Hello!
<EvilRoey> Anyone here trying out the KDE 4.4 beta2?
<EvilRoey> oh hey!!
<danielsp> No, I'm 4.3
<danielsp> sry
<EvilRoey> Steely Dan, what's up :)
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> I tried, it didn't work (no startkde found) and now I want to go back to kde 4.3
<EvilRoey> 4.3.4
<EvilRoey> only that I don't know *how*
 * EvilRoey scratches head.
<progmanos> EvilRoey: it works fine for me.
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  really?  I have dependency issues here:
<gorgonizer> working well here too, seems a lot more stable than 4.4 B1..
<EvilRoey> http://pastebin.com/m2563736
<EvilRoey> I know it's some sort of deps issue
<danielsp> how can I upgrae to 4.4 ?
<EvilRoey> I don't think I ahve all the packages installed.
<EvilRoey> danielsp:  better to wait till it comes out in February
<danielsp>  :(
<EvilRoey> hrm
<EvilRoey> EagleSn:  sadeagle??
<EvilRoey> Maks?
<EagleSn> EvilRoey: what?
<progmanos> EvilRoey, try upgrading your current packages first.
<EvilRoey> EagleSn:  nm
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  I tried, it says they're all their latest version
<progmanos> EvilRoey: post the output in a pastebin
<progmanos> and post your sources.list
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<danielsp> I can't use Kpackage to install updates on my system.  I receive a message that no network found
<danielsp> but everyday I get the new bug warnings and update warnings
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  ok:
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  http://pastebin.com/m2563736
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  http://pastebin.com/m58680a3a
<EvilRoey> the second is the sources.list
<progmanos> EvilRoey: you're only trying to install one package with that command ;-)
<EvilRoey> the first is what I get when I try to install konqueror.
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  the package is not kde-desktop; what is it?
<EvilRoey> kubuntu-desktop?
<progmanos> EvilRoey: run sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<EvilRoey> http://pastebin.com/m6815daa0
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> er ok now what?
<EvilRoey> it removed phonon :P
<danielsp> I can't use Kpackage to install updates on my system.  I receive a message that no network found
<danielsp> but everyday I get the new bug warnings and update warnings
<danielsp> can someone help?
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  what now?
<progmanos> EvilRoey: use aptitude and the dependency resolver in it
<MoscowAudiA6> People.  Anybody know UML-designer for linux?
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  http://pastebin.com/m5b3fcce3
<EvilRoey> hrm.
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  it proposes downgrading to 4.3.2
<EvilRoey> Downgrade the following packages:
<EvilRoey> kdebase-data [4:4.3.85-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 (now) -> 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic)]
<progmanos> EvilRoey: can you post a screenshot?
<progmanos> http://imagebin.ca/
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> well I'm using commandline apttitude
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  http://pastebin.com/m38a9395
<progmanos> Are you using a DE?
<EvilRoey> I'm sshing into my home box from work
<EvilRoey> where work is kde 4.3.4
<EvilRoey> home /was/ kde 4.3.4, now it's sort of broken, I guess ;)
<EvilRoey> can't find startkde
<EvilRoey> I added that last deb line there and then did update && dist-upgrade
<progmanos> have you tried upgrading all of your packages?
<EvilRoey> yes.
<progmanos> EvilRoey: sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<MoscowAudiA6> ﻿Somebody say me name of any UML-designer for linux﻿﻿
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  http://pastebin.com/m3b710095
<alexandernst> MoscowAudiA6: netbeans?
<MoscowAudiA6> 81,3MБ   OK   I am installing
<progmanos> EvilRoey: open aptitude with sudo aptitude and then try install kubuntu-desktop
<progmanos> installing*
<progmanos> search for the broken packages using the keyboard shortcut 'b'
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  http://pastebin.com/m72966d7b
<EvilRoey> 'b' doesnt' work here at the y/n prompt
<progmanos> EvilRoey: run sudo aptitude update first
<EvilRoey> and then what, safe-upgrade?
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  or back to install kubuntu-desktop?
<progmanos> lol.  EvilRoey: you have the ppa commented out in your sources.list
<progmanos> uncomment it and it should work.  ;-)
<ioob> hey all, having some trouble installing kubuntu. I grabbed the alternate x64 9.10 image from the website, but it fails during install. I get a message asking me to insert another disc that i dont have. I have checked my disk integrity and everything checks out. any ideas?
<EvilRoey> progmanos:  ooh, good point :O)
<EvilRoey> The following packages have been kept back:
<EvilRoey>   gwenview kdegraphics-strigi-plugins kdepim-groupware kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime kdepim-wizards ktimetracker libkdepim4
<EvilRoey> I did sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and got that as the first part; then the rest of the packages which are getting upgraded came next
<ioob> the specific error message is as follows: please insert the disc labeled: 'Kubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release amd64 (20091027)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ioob> it gives me the option to go back or continue, both of which don't do anything. and i can't open my cdrom drive
<robert______> hello I have KDE 4.4 Beta 2 and I can't find quick tilling, does anybody know where I can find it?
<JontheEchidna> robert______: while dragging a window, bring your mouse to any edge of the screen
<ioob> hello, I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my system using the advanced 9.10 x64 cd. While installing the base system, it asks me to insert a different disc, and won't continue with the install. I have checked the disc integrity and everything checks out. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<robert______> doesn't work, maybe it is off
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Did you burn the disk yourself? iso..?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, i burned the disc myself from an iso using brasero on my debian system
<ioob> fa4anaheim, just downloaded the iso this morning from the kubuntu site via bitorrent http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/karmic/alternate/kubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, when it tells you to insert the other disk, does it say what disk? A title or something..?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, yeah, it says "please insert the disc labeled: 'Kubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release amd64 (20091027)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter"
<ioob> fa4anaheim, and there are options to 'go back' or 'continue', both of which just highlight continue and don't do anything else
<impy_> Hey guys, I am running ubuntu remix, 8.04, can I change the font color of my menu?
<impy_> Well, not menu, the bar on the top of my screen, not sure what it is called
<fa4anaheim> ioob: What OS is on the machine now?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, it was Windows Vista Ultimate x64, but since Kubuntu has started installing, the drive has been reformatted, and it obviously won't boot
<fa4anaheim> Right, Intel or AMD?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, Intel
<ioob> fa4anaheim, is the alternate 64bit disc for amd only? I've noticed that it has amd in the disc title. If this is the case, can I get an x64 Intel disc, or do I need to use the x86 alternate disc?
<hagabaka> yay, I have desktop effects again!
<fa4anaheim> Well I can't figure out why it is prompting you to insert the AMD64 cd if you have an X86 chip...hangon, I am going to try a install on another machine and see if I can get the same result...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, thank you. Is there any harm to just using the x86 alternate disc? I know that in theory, the x64 disc will utilize my system resources better, but...
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Not unless you are setting up RAID 5, are you?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, No, I have an existing hardware RAID1 formatted with NTFS
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, and just to be clear, you are not setting up a dual boot machine?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, No, I will be running Kubuntu, and probably a WinXP VM just for Visual Studio
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, what do your partition tables look like? (For this install of course)...
<islington> is it possible to add the newpaper activity to plasma-desktop. I am trying out kde 4.4 b2
<ioob> fa4anaheim, I just used the guided full disk partition. No LVM, all partitions on the same disk. I think it's just a swap and an ext4
<fa4anaheim> Ok, I am firing up the install now...standby...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, will do, thank you
<fa4anaheim> ioob: np
<lady> canal:
<islington> is it possible to add the newpaper activity to plasma-desktop. I am trying out kde 4.4 b2
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ioob> fa4anaheim, are you still here after all of that nonsense?
<islington> is it possible to add the newpaper activity to plasma-desktop. I am trying out kde 4.4 b2
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Yea...I'm trying a few different setups for the partitioning...
<lady> buh
<ioob> fa4anaheim, just to clarify, I have two logical disks. One is an NTFS formatted RAID1. I want to leave that one alone and install Kubuntu on the other logical disk. Didn't know if I mentioned both before
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, you're second disk, is it part of the RAID?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, no. It is all on it's own.
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok good, are they IDE or SATA?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, All are SATA, the RAID1 is intel onboard hardware
<ioob> fa4anaheim, the RAID1 has the backup of all of the files that i wish to keep on it, so i'd rather not lose it if possible
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, well all sounds good...did the Karmic Installer even see the RAID?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, I first tried with the graphical installer. It saw the raid, but when I tried to choose the other disk from the drop down box, the installer crashed. At that point, I downloaded the alternate disk. It can see the RAID, turns on support for it, and gives me the option to install to it. I chose to install to the other disk instead and to leave the RAID alone
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ahhh, ok. Sounds like the Intel chipset is wanting to overide the installer, couple of options...
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Are you wanting to mount the RAID1 once Kubuntu is installed?
<EvilRoey> hola
<EvilRoey> is kipi-plugins available for the kde 4.4b2 ppa?
<ioob> Yes, at which point I'll shuffle all of my data around and reformat it to ext4, then move the data back
<ioob> fa4anaheim, it can stay NTFS for now if possible
<newbie> what is rdf virtuoso server?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, well we either need to change the BIOS or the hard drive configuration...the Intel chipset is set to operate with the RAID1 protocal which is contridicting what we are trying to do with the Karmic install...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, so do i need to break the RAID apart? or can I change the install options
<fa4anaheim> ioob: No, you shouldn't have to mess with it. I just setup my RAID5 with RAID1 behaivor so now I am going to try another install...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, thanks. The RAID1 isn't terribly important. I've thought about breaking it apart anyway. The only important thing is that I don't lose the data that's on it
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, well since it is the data that is important and not the setup we had better just leave it alone for now...if it was RAID0 then we'd really be screwed! :)
<ioob> fa4anaheim, if you run RAID0 without any kind of a data backup, you probably deserve to lose your data :P
<Galvatron> Hi
<fa4anaheim> ioob: True
<Galvatron> Using Opera mouse gestures causes system freeze.
<Galvatron> The only responding thing is "jumping" cursor" and I must reset
<Novice> Nedd help getting HPOfficejet 6310 all in one to scan have tried sane and XSane and it's making me insane!
<Galvatron> When it happened today, I tried to unplug keybord (Logitech PS/2) and mou7se (Logitech USB)
<Galvatron> After replugging the keybord, PC got a hard reset
<Galvatron> My OS is Kubuntu 9.04
<Vroomfondle> unplugging a PS/2 keyboard can be a bad idea on older computers. It can make them get upset & reboot.
<Vroomfondle> as it appears to be Opera-related, to be honest you might have more luck asking on their user forums though
<Vroomfondle> at first glance it seems like a bug in Opera, though it might be a bug in QT I guess
<Galvatron> I had it in Opera 10.10 and now the same thing with 10.20 Alpha 1
<Galvatron> But there's something more
<Galvatron> Sometimes monitor turns off on its own just after booting
<Galvatron> And sometime the system doen't boot with an I/O error tty
<Vroomfondle> that's a bit odd.
<Galvatron> I have  Radeon 9200SE with open drivers
<Vroomfondle> sounds like Linux doesn't like your motherboard, perhaps
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Is your optical drive SATA aswell?
<Galvatron> Epox P4X400D (Via chipset)
<Galvatron> The motherboard issu could explain Opera/mouse problems
<ioob> fa4anaheim, optical drive is IDE. Also, the drive that I'm trying to install to is IDE. Sorry, gave you the wrong info before.
<EvilRoey> Galvatron:  you were made a  Texas Transistors?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, Both RAID1 drives are SATA, the drive want to install to and the optical are both IDE
<Vroomfondle> Galvatron: yes, it might explain that
<EvilRoey> Galvatron:  btw... so it is definitively proven that Galvatron formed from Megatron?
<Vroomfondle> I don't know that motherboard though. I think the best you can do is probably to ask on the Ubuntu forums and google around for "epox p4x400d linux" or something
<fa4anaheim> ioob: That's ok...so her inlies the problem...try this, disconnect the RAID array from the mobo, then see if you can reboot and launch the installer...let me know what happens...I'm still tinkering around with my setup here but nothing yet :[
<ioob> fa4anaheim, the machine didn't yell at me, and the installer is started. Will I be able to re-enable the SATA RAID1 after the install?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Yes, I just wanted to see if you're BIOS were ok, and sounds like they are. Most of the time if you are using any RAID on SATA then when you're machine boots up the only thing it is looking for on an IDE channel is other media, optical, floppy, etc...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, should i proceed with the install with the RAID1 drives disconnected?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, and if so, what partitioning options would you recommend, knowing that I'll want to reconnect the RAID1 after the install? Can I use an LVM to make everything appear as a single logical disk?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Yea, continue with install, Karmic has a bootstapper for RAID and it sounds like it was trying to do just that to you...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, when installing, should i use an LVM so that I can add the raid after, or should i just use the entire disk? I haven't really used LVM's much in the past aside from full disk encryption, so i'm not sure exactly what's possible
<fa4anaheim> ioob: how big is the hd?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, 500GB
<ioob> fa4anaheim, the RAID1 is also 500GB
<the_cyber_guy> i have selected to remove a panel from plasma desktop and suddently it crashed and now i m unable to add panel, pls help
<maco> alt+f2 and run "plasma-desktop" maybe?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Not worth it...LVM isn't really necessary until you cross the 5TB line...I'm typing up the partitioning table I use
<the_cyber_guy> didnt worked either
<ioob> fa4anaheim, thanks, I'd like to see how it's supposed to be done
<fa4anaheim> ioob: ioob: PRIMARY/ext4/boot (500mb)PRIMARY/ext4/root (<20gb) PRIMARY
<ioob> fa4anaheim, the guided partitioner has given me a 12GB swap and a 488GB root, but no boot
<ioob> fa4anaheim, i assume that it hasn't forgotten about the boot
<fa4anaheim> ioob: No, how much RAM do you have?
<ioob> 4GB
<ioob> fa4anaheim, isn't the rule of thumb RAM*2 + 2GB
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Yea, and that's plenty, linux does not "require" a boot partition but I always throw it in so I don't crowd my ~/ with boot logs and errors.
<ioob> fa4anaheim, so Kubuntu doesnt necessarily give me a boot part by default? Debian does it automatically
<fa4anaheim> ioob: On a x64 system Karmic will use part of the RAM + swap to "host" the boot session. Once the xserver is launched it closes the com and clears out the bytes.
<ioob> fa4anaheim, that's fancy. My install is proceeding normally. do you mind if i msg you once it's done for a hand getting the RAID set up?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, scratch that, the error is back again.
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Really, ok on to the BIOS...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, this should be fun
<fa4anaheim> ioob: It always is...not. :O Question; what optical drive are you using?
<dwayne> Hello what's the IP address of the official servers?
<dwayne> Apt-get seems to be trying to get info from 10.114.204.40
<ioob> fa4anaheim, it's an Optiarc DVD RW
<Novice> Could someone tell me how to convert pnm file to pdf?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, the funny thing about this whole situation is that the live disc runs fine. I just can't get a full install done
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Optiarc, Sony I think..?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, that's what Google tells me. it doesn't have any external markings. it's always just worked for me. any reason why you'
<ioob> fa4anaheim, sorry, any reason why you suspect it may be the problem?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Yea...
<Tm_T> dwayne: that ip is meant to be used in "private network" ... which means LAN or similar local network
<fa4anaheim> ioob: ...sorry I'm chatting with my brother, (unix master!)...
<dwayne> Tm_T: Ok I'm trying to figure out why it's proxying
<Tm_T> dwayne: you are using wlan?
<dwayne> apt-get is connecting to that let me see what kpackagekit is saying
<dwayne> no wireless
<Tm_T> roger
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Before we mess with the BIOS I want to look at something...You said you downloaded the .iso today?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, that is correct. I used the 'alternate 64bit' link at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok...
<Galvatron> I dont know why, but I can't enable ctrl+alt+backspace shortcut to restart X in my 9.04
<Galvatron> I tried disabling dontzap
<Galvatron> And other methods
<Galvatron> And still no effect
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Is you're computer hooked up to the net?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, yes, it has a LAN connection
<fa4anaheim> ioob: And you said that you are or are not going to use LVM?
<Galvatron> I have no checkbox for that in System Settings > Display
<dwayne> Tm_T: kpackagkit is connecting to that same IP
<ioob> fa4anaheim, doesn't matter to me at all. i just wanted to know how it would affect my RAID array when I brought it back online
<osos> Galvatron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap#Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04
<Scrappyfoot> I'm trying to resolve some dependencies so I can install the latest ktorrent. http://pastebin.com/dfa798e3 . Should I use sudo aptitude remove -f ? Even if it wants to get rid of kubuntu-desktop?
<dwayne> Tm_T: Where can I check for what would be holding this proxy info?
<Tm_T> dwayne: I have no idea, I never use proxies (in a way I have to manage them)
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Oh, ok. Yea it won't, not unless you were planning on formating the RAID aswell. Ok, well I would give the desktop version a try...I'm still talking with my Brother, he said that Karmic Alt CD has had problems with some of the newer drives, so if you are just usin the graphical guide install then you don't really need to use the Alt CD...
<dwayne> Tm_T: Ok can I assume that if apt-get is connecting to a proxy then it's below the KDE level?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, what is the difference between the desktop cd and the one that is downloaded by default if you just hit the download button?
<Tm_T> dwayne: possibly yes
<Galvatron> osos: I have 9.04 NOT "9.10 or higher";)
<osos> Galvatron: look at the contents.
<dwayne> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<fa4anaheim> ioob: The desktop CD launches the Karmic desktop where you can then install it, as opposed to the "regular" install cd...this can be useful for us so we can use bash and other error logs to see what is going on before we actually install it to you're drive...
<Galvatron> The "Server Flag" doesn't work
<dwayne> Never mind
<dwayne> found it
<fa4anaheim> ioob: I need to restart, I'll be back in a few...
<Galvatron> I did it already
<dwayne> Tm_T: /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Tm_T> dwayne: you have proxy set there?
<jinaakko> hi
<dwayne> Tm_T: HAD ;-)
<Tm_T> roger
<ioob> fa4anaheim, wb
<aledream> ciao
<aledream> ragazzi
<Tm_T> !it | aledream
<ubottu> aledream: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<aledream> ok
<aledream> scusate
<fa4anaheim> ioob: I'm back...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, wb. I'm just burning the desktop x64 disc right now. Should I leave the RAID1 drives unplugged during the installation?
<caliga> hi! after installing xorg-driver-fglrx, i do not have the module fglrx. modprobe: FATAL: Module fglrx not found. Any hints?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: You should be able to plug them back in...if not we can just unplug them again...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, ok trying the install now
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, keep me posted...
<Novice> Could someone tell me how to convert pnm file to pdf?
<fa4anaheim> Novice: sudo apt-get install netpbm
<Novice> scanned some images with xsane and need to convert them to pdf
<ioob> Novice, just did a google search, this page might help you, but it looks like you'd have to convert to png in between: http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie5_19.htm
<genii> Could just load them into OpenOffice Writer and export to pdf
<caliga> can somebody please help me to get fglrx working?
<Novice> fa4anaheim: apears netpbm is allready installed any clues on how to use it
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Yea, cd to the dir with the files then: for pic in *.pnm, do pnmtojepg "${pic}" > "{pic}-converted.jpeg"
<Novice> fa4anaheim: thx for the info but you lost me there
<fa4anaheim> Novice: That's ok. In Shell, cd to the folder with the files you want to convert...
<Novice> fa4anaheim: like this cd/home/david/documents
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Yep, then; for pic in *.pnm...
<Novice> fa4anaheim: want pnm to pdf
<Novice> fa4anaheim: trying to follow your instructions above but what are the symols for are they required
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Sorry...yes, the * means all or it will convert all files of that type. I assume you want to do a "batch" conversion, as opposed to one at a time...
<Novice> fa4anaheim: correct
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Then yes include the * FYI, if you were to want to convert a single file you would simply type the filename where the * is...
<Novice> fa4anaheim: could you give me an example with this Florida Annual Sales Tax page1.pnm
<Novice> fa4anaheim: Will be writing this stuff down!
<BluesKaj> Novice, make a text file and add to it as you learn new commands , and save every time you add or edit of course
<Novice> fa4anaheim: ah thats a good idea as oposed to writing
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Sure, pnmtojpeg "${Florida Annual Sales Tax page1}" > "${Florida Annual Sales Tax page1}-converted.jpg"
<BluesKaj> give each command a meaning /refernce ,then you can refer back to the file
<Novice> fa4anaheim: whats the jpeg for
<fa4anaheim> Novice: So, this takes "page1" and converts it and saves the file with the same file name and adds "-converted" to the end...
<Novice> fa4anaheim: same as pdf ?
<fa4anaheim> Novice: You can make a single pdf from multiple jpeg images...
<r4v3nsw0rd> what is the use of the activity bar?
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Do you have ImageMagick installed?
<Novice> fa4anaheim: beyond my scope for now I just need pdf couse taxes are due the firt of the year and dont want to get hit with penalties
<fa4anaheim> Novice: If so, then you can do a direct .pnm to .pdf...
<Novice> fa4anaheim: just replace jpeg with pdf?
<fa4anaheim> Novice: netpbm will not to a direct pnm to pdf but ImageMagick will...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, just a heads up that I've managed to get the graphical installer running, but only with the RAID1 drives unplugged. I'll need a little guidance on how to migrate them back into the system after install
<Phyber0ptik> is it possible to open kdewallet automatically on startup?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Good news! No, problem...let me know when you are ready...
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: Yes, what ver are you running?
<Phyber0ptik> version of kubuntu?
<Phyber0ptik> 9.10
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: With KDE4.x?
<Phyber0ptik> yes
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: Ok, goto System Settings...
<Phyber0ptik> ok
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: Click on the Advanced tab...
<Phyber0ptik> then KDE wallet probably...
<Phyber0ptik> now what
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: Click on the Autostart icon...
<r4v3nsw0rd> what is the use of the activity bar?
<Phyber0ptik> on the preferances tab?
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: No, backup, it's under the Advanced tab in the Syatem Settings...
<Phyber0ptik> im on the advance tab i believe
<Phyber0ptik> i get a preferances tab and an access control tabv
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: You are under the KDEWallet option, backup a level...So it should be; System Settings>Advanced (tab)>Autostart
<Phyber0ptik> i see now
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: On the right hand side there is a button, Add Program, click on it and select KDEWallet from the tree...
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: Then click Apply...viola!
<Phyber0ptik> kwalletmanager?
<Phyber0ptik> yay
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: Yea
<Phyber0ptik> thank you for the help
<fa4anaheim> Phyber0ptik: np
<Novice> fa4anaheim: dont know what im doing wrong but still cant get this to work
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Ok, do you have ImageMagick installed?
<Novice> fa4anaheim: no was trying the commands you told me to do
<Novice> fa4anaheim: anyways it did nothing
<Novice> fa4anaheim: is imagemagic free
<BluesKaj> imagemagick is free , yes
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Yes, open KPackageKit and search it...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, when you have a moment, I have a working desktop up.
<BluesKaj> make sure it's spelled 'imagemagick '
<Scunizi> Novice: fa4anaheim or simply open terminal and "sudo aptitude install imagemagick" or sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<fa4anaheim> Novice: That too...
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Yea! Is there an icon to install..?
<Scunizi> usually a little quicker.
<r4v3nsw0rd> So does anyone know what the activity bar widget does? It says Desktop for me no matter where I am...
<Scunizi> kpackagekit isn't my favorite
<ioob> fa4anaheim, Already did that. I have a fully installed desktop in front of me. How do i proceed with adding the RAID array to the system?
<Novice> fa4anaheim: says they are automatically installed
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Oh, sweet! Hang on...Sorry :/
<ioob> fa4anaheim, no problem, take your time
<Novice> fa4anaheim: http://pastebin.com/m6553d4f8
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Ok, good. If you are still in the dir containing the files then type this: convert x.pnm x.pdf (x being the file name).
<Novice> fa4anaheim: could never get to the directory
<Scunizi> fa4anaheim: has imagemagick improved its ability to convert a pic to pdf .. I know it had issue in the past
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Why?
<Novice> fa4anaheim: couse im novice and dont know how
<fa4anaheim> Scunizi: For pictures not really, but in this case he has a bunch of scaned text so it should be fine...
<fa4anaheim> Novice: That's ok. Go to the folder where they are saved...
<Novice> fa4anaheim: does imagemagick have a gui
<Novice> fa4anaheim: kk
<Novice> fa4anaheim: then
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Ok, then at the top of the window do you see a tools menu?
<Novice> fa4anaheim: yes
<fa4anaheim> Novice: And no it does not have a GUI, at least not that I know of...
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Ok, click on tools and go down to "Open in Terminal..."
<Novice> fa4anaheim: ok
<fa4anaheim> Novice: There?
<Novice> fa4anaheim: yes
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Ok, now type "convert x.pnm x.pdf" without the quotes, and x being the filename...
<BluesKaj> is there a substitude for the run command (alt+f2) ? , mine has disappeared
<BluesKaj> substutute
<Novice> fa4anaheim: http://pastebin.com/macb06af
<Scunizi> Novice: part of your issue it the spaces in the file name.. replace them with underscores "_"
<Scunizi> Novice: you can also just start typing the file name and hit TAB for autocompletiton and the system will format it correctly
<Scunizi> might look a little weird though
<ioob> hey guys, I have Kubuntu 9.10 installed on a dual monitor system, but it seemed to be recognizing both monitors as one and mirroring the desktop over them. I installed the proprietary nvidia drivers for my graphics card, and now it isn't recognizing the second monitor at all. any ideas?
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Copy and paste this: http://pastebin.com/m89b8d4f
<Scunizi> ioob: from terminal try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lukefeil> ioob: open the nvidia-settings and click on "detect monitors"
<Novice> fa4anaheim: http://pastebin.com/m378ac55b
<Scunizi> fa4anaheim: that doesn't deal with the spaces in the file names .. you'll get the same results.. put the file names in quotes or use TAB for auto completion and bash will most likely use \ or something similar in the blank spaces
<ioob> lukefeil, where is the "detect monitors" in the utility?
<ioob> lukefeil, found it
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Scunizi is right, put the filenames in quotes...
<Novice> wow didnt realize it would take four houes to scan and convert on linux
<ioob> fa4anaheim, I have to leave for work shortly, can you give me a quick rundown of what's required to migrate my RAID array into my install so that I can mount it automatically on startup?
<Scunizi> Novice: one of the other ways to convert if you can open the files in the scanning program is to just "print" them to a PDF print driver.. you'll have to install the driver though.. not difficult.. it will save the resulting file in a directory called PDF in your /home
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Sure, once you hook it back up you have to find out what it is called; fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<Novice> Oh thank god I finally got it the quotes worked yeah!!!!!!!
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Prob something like /dev/sdb1/ or whatever...
<Novice> Thank you all for your help now I can finish this finnaly
<Scunizi> Novice: if you have multiple files you want to combine.. pdfshuffler will do it.
<fa4anaheim> Novice: Yea!
<ioob> fa4anaheim, no output
<Scunizi> I think it's called that.
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Are they hooked back up?
<ioob> fa4anaheim, however, I can actually see the RAID in Dolphin. But it shows up as two separate drives
<ioob> fa4anaheim, yes, i can see them. How come it shows two drives in Dolphin?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: Ok, then it is not seeing the actual RAID just 2 hdds...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, that's correct. I wrote a file to one and it didn't appear on the other
<ioob> fa4anaheim, so, i assume i need a driver or something now?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: No, we just need to assemble them...tell me what output you get when you type this; fdisk -l | grep raid
<ioob> fa4anaheim, it gives me a warning. says that a GPT was detected on /dev/sda and on /dev/sdb, and that fdisk doesn't support GPT. It claims i should use gparted
<ioob> fa4anaheim, GNU Parted*
<fa4anaheim> ioob: No gparted is the gnome partitioner...
<ioob> fa4anaheim, if i have a hardware RAID array, why is the OS seeing it as separate drives? Do I need a driver or some firmware or something for the hardware RAID?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: No drivers, RAID is all done at the hardware level...it is prob bc it is NTFS that it is not seeing it as a RAID...
<ioob> so i should try to migrate the data over to my install disk and then reformat?
<fa4anaheim> ioob: No, shouldn't have to...Karmic is more than able to rw NTFS...
<soee> hey guys do u have 2 upgrades blocked after switch to kde 4.4 b2 ?
<phoenixz> What is the password of the "ubuntu" user during a Kubuntu installation?
<maco> phoenixz: ubuntu
<ioob> fa4anaheim, any hints for next steps? or should i give up and google for a bit?
<phoenixz> maco: mmm, tried.. my dad is installing ubuntu, I had him install openssh-server, so that I could get in and take over the install, but I cant get in
<fa4anaheim> ioob: I would [sudo apt-get install mdadm] RAID manager for linux...
<maco> phoenixz: its quieter over here, so lets stick to here\
<phoenixz> maco: sure
<maco> phoenixz: is dad behind a NAT?
<phoenixz> maco: is it possible to get into ubuntu over SSH during install?
<maco> after installing openssh-server, if its online, yeah...should be
<phoenixz> maco: yeah, but with port forwarding, thats already fixed.. worked before on ku buntu as well but due to a HD crash he needs to reinstall
<maco> im not entirely sure you can see the installer from ssh though
<phoenixz> maco: Its asking password.. tried ubuntu, cant get in, had him passwd with 12345, but also cant get in
<phoenixz> maco: I cant, I know, but I can install x11vnc and take over :)
<maco> hmm i dunno then. can you get him to install vnc for you?
<phoenixz> But the problem is, I need to be able to get in first, or I cant do anything
<phoenixz> maco: I could but that would be my last option, its a bit more complex, because he also needs to run it himself, etc..
<maco> gotcha
<maco> is he actually not able to go through the install on his own, you think? :-/
<maco> im not sure why the ssh wont work...
<phoenixz> maco: well, he might but the installer is not behaving as expected, he's seeing something different than he should so I want to see what he sees
<maco> i see
<Scunizi> phoenixz: is remote desktop on the live cd? can he activate that letting you get in that way?
<phoenixz> Scunizi: I only need SSH.. once I got that, I got all
<Scunizi> phoenixz: just means another port forward (5900) I think
<phoenixz> Scunizi: yeah, but thats all taken care of.. thats not the problem
<phoenixz> Scunizi: problem is that I cant get in over SSH, it wont accept any passwords
<Scunizi> phoenixz: try without a password.. using kubuntu as the user name
<phoenixz> Scunizi: tried that already as wel
<phoenixz> well
<phoenixz> Scunizi: I finally got in with a newly created user.. strange..
<Scunizi> phoenixz: yea.. the default user can be problematic with that sort of thing..
<phoenixz> maco: What is the install command?
<maco> ubiquity
<phoenixz> maco: installing Kubuntu 9.10, for some reason, he does not see the desktop widget where the install icon is located..
<maco> weird
<phoenixz> maco: gottit, thanks!
<Scunizi> phoenixz: you doing this with terminal prompts like the text installer?
<phoenixz> Scunizi: I already installed x11vnc and now running all over VNC viewer
<Scunizi> phoenixz: ah.. ok.. I didn't know if you could initiate a text based install with the live cd on ssh or not..
<phoenixz> Scunizi: yeah, tried that too, but I want my dad to see how to do this so
<Scunizi> phoenixz: good for him.. how old is he?
 * ryan__ Mofa
<LuciusMare> hello,where is KDE's folder where are installed wallpapers?
<phoenixz> LuciusMare: /usr/share/wallpapers, IIRC
<LuciusMare> no
<LuciusMare> there is only one
<LuciusMare> the installed through that gui app
<LuciusMare> i mean
<LuciusMare> er
<LuciusMare> there is only one. I mean the installed through "right click on desktop>settings"
<LuciusMare> find / -name wallpaperfilename didnt find anything
<phoenixz> LuciusMare: mmmm, not sure, let me check
<phoenixz> LuciusMare: try ls -l /usr/share/wallpapers
<LuciusMare> nope
<LuciusMare> oh
<LuciusMare> $ ls -l /usr/share/wallpapers
<LuciusMare> celkem 4
<LuciusMare> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2009-12-22 20:26 Air
<phoenixz> LuciusMare: ls -l /home/sven/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<LuciusMare> ^^
<LuciusMare> thanks
<LuciusMare> bye
#kubuntu 2009-12-23
<muesli> anyone in here already tried the kde 4.4 beta2 packages?
<gorgonizer> muesli: I am running it atm, is working very well..
<muesli> gorgonizer: nice, thanks for the info
<gorgonizer> muesli: I found B1 quite buggy, and I experienced a number of crashes.. hardly experienced any on B2..
<Phyber0ptik> can someone point me to a good tutorial on learning to use the terminal?
<rstob911> Phyber0ptik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<Roasted> chickennnnnnnnnnnn yeahh!
<sarimurat> #ubuntu
<antlarr> hi
<petr_russia> hi
<petr_russia> antlarr hi man
<antlarr> is anybody using kubuntu with a bluetooth keyboard?
<antlarr> hi petr
<petr_russia> no
<antlarr> I don't understand how it should work, and all the information I find is for (k)ubuntu 7.x or 8.x
<petr_russia> <antlarr>  where do you live?  How time is now in your country?
<antlarr> petr_russia: 2:25
<petr_russia> east europe
<antlarr> west
<petr_russia> moscow - 4:29   ))
<antlarr> ok :)
<petr_russia> antlarr   man, which ICQ client do you use in kubuntu?
<petr_russia> I use Pidgin   and I not like it
<petr_russia> do not*
<petr_russia> mannn       tell with me
<petr_russia> bye
<andrea> hi
<idyle> Hey everyone does nepomuk search work for you? It's turned on in the settings, but when I search for stuff I don't get any results
<hagabaka> chromium-daily ppa is more like chromium-tri-hourly :O
<augustin> bonsoir à tous
<augustin> quelqun peut me dire comment changer de langue avec firefox sur kubuntu 8.04 s'il vous plais
<augustin> y a quelqun ?
<Cuddletauren> parles anglais
<oops6_4> Hi can anyone please tell me how to enable subversion support in konqueror I am compiling it from source I have full kde trunk on my system
<augustin> non français
<augustin> how doi i to install vlc?
<sorteal> augustin : sudo apt-get install vlc  from konsole
<augustin> sorry, but i tried but it not work
<sorteal> augustin : when you try what does apt report back to you?
<augustin> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet vlc
<sorteal> augustin : Have you tried through KPackageKit? You may have another program installed that vlc will break if it's installed.
<augustin>  E: Impossible to find the package vlc
<augustin> what can i do to cure it ?thank you
<sorteal> You can try the instructions to add the most recent ppa for vlc to your sources at this site https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<duryodhan> hi .. I installed stuff from the kubuntu-beta ppa , now if I want to go back to the kubuntu-updates ppa ; is there any way I can do that ?
<sorteal> Then retry sudo apt-get install vlc
<sorteal> augustin : Sorry that my French sucks.
<sorteal> augustin : I'm American...enough said lol :)
<augustin>  <sorteal> i did that but it not works
<augustin> it needs plugins .. i think but i dont know how to do
<sorteal> augustin : Did apt report the same thing as before?
<ioob> hey all, i've got a raid1 NTFS array that spans two SATA drives. It was created under Windows, and I'd like to mount it in Kubuntu, but it appears as two logical disks in Dolphin. Any idea how I can join them together?
<augustin> you mean that  i've to do that again?
<sorteal> I mean did it say it was impossible to find?
<scunizi> sorteal: most likely he's not connecting to the repos
<sorteal> That's what I'm thinking that why I asked that
<augustin> but why i'can not find plugins vlc..on graphic ?
<scunizi> can you guide him on how to have kpackagekit pick a different set of repos? I don't know kde well enough
<sorteal> augustin : Do the repos report back when you type sudo apt-get update?
<augustin> repos repport?
<augustin> excuse me i didn't undrstood
<sorteal> Your fine
<sorteal> What happens when you type sudo apt-get update?
<augustin> can you give me command?
<sorteal> In english it's "sudo apt-get update"  Again sorry my French is so bad.
<augustin> he said me : E: Impossible to find the package vlc
<sorteal> No not sudo apt-get install vlc just type "sudo apt-get update"
<augustin> no probleme sorteal
<sorteal> Hmm
<augustin> i did that also
<augustin> bash: sudo apt-get update : commande introuvable
<sorteal> Okay
<ioob> Does anybody know how to set up a RAID1 array in Kubuntu? I have an existing one that was built in hardware under Windows Vista, and it is showing up as two separate disks in Dolphin
<augustin> sorteal> that means : bash: sudo apt-get update : untraceable order
<sorteal> Try going through this site and see if any of the trouble shooting will help. http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic#Kubuntu_Package_Installation_and_Updates  If not try asking your question in this forum group  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php  These are mainly English forums but someone should be able to help if all else fails
<sorteal> augustin : Can you even get online? Don't mean to ask a stupid question just covering everything
<sorteal> As in your kubuntu install? Is that what your in IRC on?
<augustin> yes
<sorteal> Okay just checking. Try those sites. I have to go I'm very sorry I couldn't be more help. Hopefully someone on that forum will be able to help you more than I.
<augustin> sorteal> no probleme, it's too late here , i am so tired also!! but i thank you for trying
<augustin> have merry christmas ans happy new year everybody
<augustin> bye
<ioob> hey all, does anybody know how to configure a RAID1 array on Kubuntu? I have a hardware RAID1 NTFS array that contains two SATA drives. It was created on Vista, and I've recently replaced it with Kubuntu. Now I can see the RAID, but it appears as two separate disks
<ioob> also, i have a dual monitor display, and i'd like to put a different desktop on each monitor, so that they each have their own panel where minimized windows show up. Any idea how i can map a desktop to a monitor?
<Poman> ioob: you may not have a real "hardware" raid controller, look into mdadm and software raid under linux.
<ioob> Poman, I've installed mdadm but i'm not sure how to use it. Is there a way to identify what disk you're looking at in Dolphin? Like sda1 or sdb or whatever?
<Poman> ioob, if you have them mounted, then "mount"
<ioob> Poman, one of my drives is sda, and the other is sdb. They are both NTFS. can i use mdadm to join them into a RAID1 array without losing the data on them?
<Poman> ioob, doubt it.  certainly don't try anything without some form of backup.
<ioob> Poman, alright, i'm going to migrate as much as i can onto another disk overnight then. thanks for your help
<Poman> ioob, search the ubuntu forums for usage, that's where i found the easiest info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<ioob> Poman, thanks. I'll read through that and the man pages tomorrow and try to figure this out
<yousef> hello?
<yousef> I just upgraded to 9.10 but I'm trying to figure out why aplay hangs
<Izinucs> Is webdav supported in Kontact's Calendar?
<gkffcsk> Hey all, is there a native kde midi player/editor?
<josh_> my computer is saying errors when i try to install apps
<sober> whats up guys
<supersub> hi does anyone know the link for the 9.10 live download?
<josh_> can someone help me out?
<maco> can you be more specific
<josh_> well when i in stall something it says some errors like i have broken dependencies
<josh_> how do i fix it?
<funcrush> hi all, how can i install java 1.4?? i can't find package
<Ouarza> Hello,
<Ouarza> I'd like to save the accounts of kmail. Just the accounts because I'm imap. How?
<et_> funcrush: Java 1.4 is, I think, no longer supported. I believe you can specially request old versions of Java from Sun Microsystems.
<funcrush> et_: thanks :)
<et_> Ouarza: save them for/from what?
<Ouarza> et_: Je souhaite réinstaller kubuntu, et j'ai besoin de faire une sauvegarde des paramétres de kmail, pas des mails, juste des comptes et configuration.
<Ouarza> et_: I want to reinstall kubuntu, and I need to backup settings kmail, no emails, just accounts and configuration.
<r4v3nsw0rd> hello, I need help interpreting the instructions provided on the link in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280617 to get wacom settings to stick after a reinstall
<r4v3nsw0rd> errr, reboot
<Ouarza> et_: ?
<et_> What you can do is make a copy of your /home/username/.kde/share/apps/kmail directory. That should preserve your settings. If you want to save your passwords too, also backup the kwallet directory
<Ouarza> use the command cp -R ?
<Ouarza> I don't use the appli Kwallet
<et_> If you want. You can also use Dolphin (alt + . shows hidden folders).
<Ouarza> et_: et c'est un moyen sur? ça va marcher?
<dwayne> hey maco i finished machinarium
<maco> josh_: can you copy it into paste.ubuntu.com?
<et_> It has worked for me in the past. I usually backup my whole .kde directory when I do a reinstall. That saves all my settings.
<josh_> i need help with broken dependencies
<maco> josh_: paste the errors about the dependencies into paste.ubuntu.com then give me the link
<josh_> ok
<Ouarza> et_: cp: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/home/mathieu/Bureau/sauvkmail/kmail/mail/.trash.directory/Sauv Orange/cur/1255880696.5855.wjVV5:2,RS': Permission non accordée
<Ouarza> et_: sudo cp -R /home/mathieu/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ /home/mathieu/Bureau/sauvkmail/
<josh_> well il past what it says in konsol
<Ouarza> josh_: ??
<et_> Ouarza: You should save it to an external hard drive or USB flash drive, just to be save
<et_> Ouarza: You should save it to an external hard drive or USB flash drive, just to be safe
<Ouarza> et_: sudo cp -R /home/mathieu/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ /media/OUARZAKEY/
<Ouarza> ??
<et_> Ouarza: oui
<josh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/345169/
<Ouarza> et_: speak french?
<et_> Ouarza: un peu, not enough to get by.
<tsimpson> !fr
<Ouarza> et_: j'ai les meme erreur
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ouarza> tsimpson: pfff !
<Ouarza> et_: meme erreur, faut bien faire un cp -R??
<Ouarza> et_: same error, must do a cp-R?
<Ouarza> ???
<et_> Oh, I see. It doesn't like the trash folder. See if you can delete the .trash and try again.
<Ouarza> et_: ok
<et_> Ouarza: it worked?
<Ouarza> I test
<Ouarza> et_: no: cp: ne peut créer le fichier régulier `/media/OUARZAKEY/kmail/mail/sent-mail/cur/1257443763.2077.eFqMZ:2,S': Argument invalide
<et_> Is Kmail currently open?
<Ouarza> et_: no !
<et_> Just checking
<tsimpson> it's probably that whatever filesystem /media/OUARZAKEY is can't handle file names like that
<Ouarza> I rebuilt and I had only 2 errors, I'll stop there.
<et_> A USB key is probably FAT32. EXT2/3/4 might solve the problem, if tsimpson is correct.
<Ouarza> sudo cp -R /home/mathieu/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ /home/mathieu/Bureau/sauvkmail/
<Ouarza> same error
<et_> Let's try a different method. Open Ark, create a new tar.gz and add the kmail folder to it.
<Ouarza> et_: yes is good by Ark
<Ouarza> Thank
<Ouarza> bonne journée ;)
<et_> Any time.
<arma_grada> how do i disable that box om the destop showing all the icon?
<maco> right click on desktop -> unlock widgets
<maco> then put your mouse on the folder view widget and itll get a bar on the side of it. click the X on that bar
<maco> arma_grada: ^
<arma_grada> maco, will the icons then be displayed as in gnome?
<maco> arma_grada: um right click -> desktop settings; type: folderview (instead of deskop)
<maco> hasta starts with an h, astalavista
<astalavista> maco, its ma style
<monsiuer> maco, isn't monsiuer french for mister?
<maco> when spelled properly, yes
<maco> monsieur
<monsieur> oops
<monsieur> maco, its registered :(
<et_> use /nick et()
<Oxycrest> Hi all
<shiv> register
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti
<Oxycrest> can someone help me to install thunderbird 3 ?
<Oxycrest> I have the 2nd version
<Oxycrest> and the 3rd is not in apt
<Oxycrest> I don't find any .deb package
<giuseppe_> i have a problem to install ubuntu 9.10 on ald pc
<Oxycrest> 240 users and no response... :s
<Oxycrest> can someone help me to install thunderbird 3 ?
<Kage> Oxycrest: hey
<Oxycrest> hi
<Oxycrest> a human sign !
<Oxycrest> I'm french
<Kage> Oxycrest: is thunderbird 3 not in the ubuntu repos?
<Oxycrest> I've thunderbird 2
<Oxycrest> When I try to update it,it says it's up to date
<||arifaX> I have to make freespace on /boot (remove old kernels) how can I do this savely?
<Kage> Oxycrest: ok... where do you live?
<Oxycrest> Lyon, why ?
<Kage> Oxycrest: I need to select a mirror close to you
<Oxycrest> Lyon, in France
<Kage> Oxycrest: I assume you would prefer the "French" language of TB3?
<Oxycrest> If it's possible
<Oxycrest> but I can install the french langage after
<Oxycrest> as I do for TB2
<Kage> Oxycrest: download this: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=thunderbird-3.0rc2&os=linux&lang=fr
<Oxycrest> ok
<Oxycrest> it's done
<Oxycrest> I have already try this, but I don't know how to replace TB2 by TB3 by this way
<Kage> Oxycrest: ok... how extract the archive somewhere in your /home/<user>
<Oxycrest> ok
<Oxycrest> it's done
<Kage> Oxycrest: you'll have to uninstall 2
<Oxycrest> ok
<Kage> Oxycrest: do sudo apt-get remove --purge thunderbird
<Oxycrest> my old emails and others won't be deleted ?
<Kage> no
<Oxycrest> ok
<Oxycrest> thanks a lot for your help
<Kage> now...
<Kage> browse to /home/<user>/thunderbird
<Oxycrest> yes
<Kage> hold on... I need to make you a .desktop file
<Kage> Oxycrest: almost done
<Oxycrest> It runs thanks
<Oxycrest> I leave
<Oxycrest> bye
<Kage> ...
<supersub> hEY GUYS does anyone know where i can download the non installable version of ubuntu 9.10?
<supersub> Please help!!!!
<supersub> Can anyone help me please....!!!
<dima> hez guzs i have an question is someone german here?
<dima> hey guys*
<supersub> Can anyone help with this boot up problem?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/343915/
<r00t_ninja> does anyone get this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/495763
<supersub> Hey Guys I really need someones / anyones help with this boot up issue..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/343915/
<kaddi> hi. which package would I need to install to get the dev packages of nspluginviewer?
<r00t_ninja> kaddi: could you paste your /etc/fstab
<kaddi> r00t_ninja: what for?
<Kage> supersub: looks like you deleted your hardrive, or at least messed up your fstab
<supersub> yeah im not sure how it happend but my niece was doing something and I found my system in this state the next day,,,
<m4rtin> supersub: do "sudo blkid" to find the HDDs UUID and add an FSTAB line that incorporates it
<supersub> ehy i just booted with a kubuntu live disk any way of doing this way?
<supersub> hey**
<Kage> supersub: you should had created a user for her, and not given out your main account/sudoer password :P
<Kage> supersub: then she couldn't possibly mess it up
<supersub> my bad for leaving it on...
<kaddi> If I want to do a bugreport with a sensible trace for nspluginviewer, which package do I need? Konqueror-plugins-dev doesn't seem to exist
<supersub> and yes she does have a username but when im logged in its convinient
<supersub> So what are my option here, should I reboot and get to the (initramfs) _ prompt first?
<Kage> supersub: go into the live CD
<Kage> and see if you can mount your harddrives
<Kage> if you can't then likely all your data is gone
<supersub> ok gime a sec
<Kage> if you can, then pastebin your /etc/fstab
<supersub> Kage: does it matter if im using the kubuntu CD on Ububntu " I hope this is not a stupid question but i dont want to make it worse"
<Tommy\DO> Hi. Which package do I need for getting the "Share" (on network) dialog in dolphin to work?
<simion314> jow can i find how much Mb of memory has my video card?
<simion314> sorry i meant HOW?
<Kage> simion314: type lspci and have fun
<Kage> supersub: no, it doesn't matter
<supersub> kage: Tried to mount but not sure if it worked
<Tommy\DO> simion314: lspci -v
<supersub> kage: a nit of a novice with this..
<Kage> what did you do?
<supersub> kage: the only thing it shows it volume (ext3) and ask me to add a description..
<supersub> not sure if this is right?
<simion314> thx all, it helped me
<supersub> Kage: what should I try?
<Kage> supersub: first pastebin the results of ls -l /dev/sd*
<soee> hi
<Kage> hi
<supersub> ok gime a sec
<supersub> kage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/345249/
<Kage> supersub: good, your partition table seems to be in tack
<Kage> supersub: do you know what partition your kubuntu install is on?
<supersub> kage: Cool. good news
<supersub> no but im just running it off the cd at the moment..
<Kage> supersub: your CD is on another device
<Kage> supersub: you have windows installed?
<supersub> kage: no
<Kage> :\
<supersub> kage: only ubuntu 9.10
<Kage> I guess we try them all
<Kage> type: sudo -s
<supersub> kage: ok
<Kage> now do this command:
<supersub> kage: #
<Kage> mkdir /mnt/sda1/ /mnt/sda2 /mnt/sda5
 * Kage suspects sda5 is your swap
<supersub> kage: ok #
<supersub> kage: done that but not sure which is my swap.
<Kage> supersub: now type:   mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 && mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2 && mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<supersub> kage: message mount: wrong fd type, bad option, bad super block on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helpder program
<supersub> kage: typo wrong fd type..
<supersub> fs type
<Kage> :(
<Kage> try:   mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2 && mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<supersub> kage: ok it says..  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Kage> supersub: try:
<Kage> wait... what version of kubuntu are you running?
<supersub> no im runing ubuntu 9.10
<Kage> ....
 * Kage wonders why your asking for help in #kubuntu...
<Kage> anyways!
<Kage> did you do a fresh install of 9.10 or did you upgrade from a older version?
<supersub> kage: i upgraded from an earlier version
<supersub> kage 8.04 lts
<Kage> ok!
<Kage> try this:
<Kage> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<supersub> kage: mount /sda already mounted or /mnt/sda1 busy
<supersub> kage: mount /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/sda1 busy
<Kage> try: umount /dev/sda1
<Kage> then try to mount it again
<supersub> kage: No command 'unmount' found, did you mean: command 'umount' from package 'mount' (main)
<Kage> you typed unmount...
<Kage> I gave you umount... no n
<supersub> ok sorry..
<supersub> kage: umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<Kage> Grrrrrr.... try mounting it again
<supersub> kage:  this command mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1?
<Kage> yes
<supersub> kage: same as before mount /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/sda1 busy
<Kage> type: lsof /mnt/sda1
<supersub> kage: lsof: warning: can't start() tmpfs file system /cow.. output information may be incomplete.
<Kage> do ls /mnt
<tomasz> hi :) ... how can i install latest beta package of KDE in kubuntu with aptitude?
<Kage> tomasz: you can't
<tomasz> Kage: i have to compile it?
<supersub> kage: ok sda1 sda2 sda5 all appeared in a purple color..
<soee> tomasz: no :)
<Kage> tomasz: unless you can find a binary package
<Kage> purple ^_-
<soee> tomasz just follow kubuntu.org info
<Kage> supersub: pastebin ls -l /mnt
<tomasz> Kage: ok, i'll try to find it ;)
<tomasz> soee: ok, thx :)
<tomasz> soee: there is it :) thx ;)
<soee> yup
<soee> just type .. dist-upgrade not dist-uprade :)
<supersub> kage:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/345265/
<Kage> supersub: ok... do this:   umount /dev/sda
<tomasz> and how can i disable screensaver and monitor energy saver on fullscreen apps? ... I found, that it should be done in latest beta of KDE
<Kage> tomasz: we don't support latest KDE here... ask #kde
<supersub> kage: umount: /dev/sda: not mounted
<tomasz> Kage: so, what about current version of KDE?
<Kage> tomasz: I have no idea, and it looks like I am the only help here at the time... so.... maybe ask #kde
<tomasz> Kage: ok, i take it, thanks for you help
<Kage> supersub: :(
<Peace-> Hi :)
<supersub> kage: hard one...
<Kage> supersub: try mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<dfaure> if I want to compile a kernel with the same options as the default kubuntu one, where can I find the right .config file?
<Peace-> dfaure: read debian documentation ...
<Peace-> dfaure: i have read ..
<Peace-> one time but dfaure my 2 cent would suggest to don't compile a kernel
<Peace-> just becasue the difference is very little
<Peace-> on speed
<dfaure> I have already done it in the past, and I need to do that in order to test whether the inotify bug is fixed, its developer asked me to.
<ghostcube> dfaure: you can just run an mainline kernel
<supersub> kage: mount: wrong fs type, bad option...... do you want the whole message?
<dfaure> this isn't about speed ;)
<Kage> supersub: no... thats fine :(
<dfaure> I'm a kde developer and I'm investigating the inotify bug
<Peace-> mmm
<dfaure> I would just like to know where to find the kernel config used by kubuntu ;)
<Peace-> i have to eat
<ghostcube> dfaure: yeah and so if you run an 2.6.32.rc1 from mainline ubuntu ppa
<ghostcube> it will show you
<Peace-> bug if you google
<Kage> dfaure: I think its in /boot
<dfaure> the fix isn't in 2.6.32.
<Peace-> debian kernel compile you should find a tuttorial
<dfaure> he gave me a git url for a 2.6.33 branch
<ghostcube> dfaure: wheere is the fix ?
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> o.o
<dfaure> Kage: thanks!
<dfaure> it's there indeed.
<Kage> supersub: try:   fsck /dev/sda1
<Kage> it may take awhile
<supersub> kage:  its doing something...
<Kage> fsck = File System ChecK
<supersub> Kage: Inode 2114203 is in use, but has dtime set. fix<y>?
<Kage> its making sure your filesystem isn't corrupted, and if it is, it will attempt to fix it
<Kage> type y
<supersub> kage to all of them?
<Kage> yes
<Kage> if you want, you can control+c
<Kage> then run this command:  yes | fsck
<supersub> kage: how about imagic flag set?
<Kage> fix them all
<supersub> kage: it looks like its working...
<Kage> :)
<supersub> kage: i take it this is good...
<dfaure> Kage: fsck -y   is the normal way of doing it ;)
<Kage> unless it says it can't fix something... its good
<Kage> dfaure: they always say yes when I wanna fsck :P
<Kage> </endjoke nature="
<dfaure> lucky you
<Kage> </endjoke nature="Old joke about the similarity between fsck and fuck">
<dfaure> explaining a joke always ruins it, I got it before ;)
<supersub> kage: its still running,,
<Tesssa> #lubuntu
<Kage> dfaure: Im not lucky... I just have a gallon Chloroform
 * dfaure decides to get out of that discussion fast ;)
<Kage> lol
<Kage> supersub: done yet?
<supersub> kage: still running...
<supersub> kage: it says pass 1: checking indes, blocks and sizes
<Kage> ok
<soee> check this: http://pastebin.com/d329e448e i found this code to put into .asoundrc to get 5.1 sound. It works, however after this change (in .asoundrc) i can have sound only in 1 program  - if i run 2 players at the same time with some music etc. only one of them have sound, any ideas how to fix it ?
<Kage> supersub: did your niece shutdown the machine correctly?  or what?
<supersub> I dont think she did...
<Kage> supersub: that could be the reason your having trouble
<Kage> supersub: if we are lucky, this will fix your problem and you'll be able to boot normally
<supersub> fantastic.. really apprciate your help
<Kage> (unless its a deeper problem.... like she took the harddrive out and played teaparty with it)
<Kage> soee: don't use asound
<Kage> soee: use alsa or pulse
<supersub> kage: lets hope not..
<soee> Kage: istn .asoundrc part of alsa ?
<Kage> errrr... it might be... hold on
<soee> Kage: i think its configuration file of ALSA
<Kage> no, it seems asound is a driver for certain cards
<Kage> soee: nvm your correct
<Kage> soee: ummmm so you tried to write your own .asoundrc file?
<soee> Kage: no just pasted code fromo some forum
<Kage> soee: remove the file
<Kage> according to the ALSA website
<Kage> "Neither .asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf is normally required. You should be able to play and record sound without either (assuming your mic and speakers are hooked up properly). If your system won't work without one, and you are running the most current version of ALSA, you probably should file a bug report."
<soee> Kage: yes but its not @ playing or recording but geting 5.1 sound :)
<soee> also i have found this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Playing_stereo_on_surround_sound_setup_%28Howto%29
<Kage> soee: ... honestly... I don't know... then.... you might have better luck in #alsa or #ubuntu or maybe alsa has a forum you can post on
<soee> oks :)
<Kage> supersub: still ticking?
<jtheuer> do you know a konqueror plugin or standalone app which displays an xml document nicely formatted?
<Kage> jtheuer: kate?
<Kage> supersub: you still alive?
<supersub> still pressing <y>
<supersub> kage: just finish...
<Kage> lol
<supersub> kage: should i reboot?
<Kage> supersub: sorry, I should had thought ahead of time to do  yes | fsck  or   fsck -y
<Kage> supersub: go ahead :)
<supersub> kage: Here we go...
<Kage> supersub: and pray in what ever deity you believe in
<supersub> kage: the moment of truth..
 * Kage crosses fingers
<Kage> the anticipation is killing me
<supersub> just rebooted again hold on...
<supersub> ok does not look good...
<franta> Hi there! I have problems with sound in 9.10 ... it keeps popping which is quit annoying ... anyone has same problems ?
<Kage> supersub: what does it say?
<supersub> Kage:  mount of root filesystem failed..6.31-14-386 a maintenance shell will now be started.  Control D will terminate this shell and reboot he system
<supersub> give root password for mantenance type 0x83
<supersub> Hacker11!
<supersub> type..
<supersub> sorry
<Kage> supersub: :(
<Kage> supersub: this sucks...
<supersub> Kage: it now asking for a root password for maintenance but will not accept it...
<Kage> supersub: try leaving it blank
<supersub> nothing
<supersub> any other ideas?
<Kage> supersub: well.... I got really    really..... really..................... bad news....
<supersub> ok shoot me in the head...
<Kage> supersub: first off: I hope you have backed up your data
<supersub> ok NO...
<supersub> Can i slave my HDD to a working version of linux and get my data?
<Kage> supersub: that is basicilly what we did with a liveCD
<Kage> supersub: go back to the live cd, and see if you can in some chance.... mount /dev/sda1
<supersub> ok any other options?
<Kage> supersub: Ummmm... maybe
<Kage> first lets see if you can mount it though a live CD
<franta> maybe boot to livecd and chroot to installation?
<supersub> ok will reboot from the live cd
<Kage> franta: he is having problems even mounting the drive
<franta> oh..ok
<supersub> kage: brb its booting
<supersub> Kage: Almost there
<supersub> kage: cannot mount /dev/sda1
<supersub> cant find it to be exact
<manjula> i have a intel 82G33/G31 Express onboard graphic card and after i installed ubunut 9.10 i am unable to get in to  1024×768 	resolution or higher. can some one help me ?
<Kage> you need to do mkdir /mnt/sda1 again
<supersub> ok cannot create directory ' /mnt/sda1' permission denied.
<Kage> supersub: try mkdir /media/sda1
<supersub> again permission denied..
<Kage> oh... duh
<Kage> do sudo -s
<supersub> ok
<Kage> then do mkdir /mnt/sda1
<supersub> kage: cannot create directory
<Kage> it work?
<supersub> permission denied
<Kage> then do mkdir /media/sda1
<Kage> errr....
<supersub> file exists
<Kage> are you logged in as root now?
<supersub> root is hash right?
<Kage> yes
<supersub> ok done.
<Kage> then do mkdir /media/sda1
<supersub> kage:done
<Kage> then:  mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1                 -- and pray
<supersub> sorry made a type
<Kage> ???
<supersub> kage: it says file exists when i try and creat it as root.
<Kage> supersub: do   ls /media/sda1/*
<supersub> ls cannot access /media.sda1/* no such file or directory
<Kage> not /media.sda1/*
<Kage> /media/sda1/*
<supersub> im typing ls /media/sda1/*
<supersub> was a typo.. sorry
<Kage> i see
<Kage> do   mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<supersub> mount point .mnt/sda1 does not exist.
<Kage> mkdir /mnt/sda1
<Kage> then try to mount it again
<supersub> ok
<supersub> ok that worked..
<Kage> do ls /mnt/sda1/*
<supersub> ok lots of colour..
<Kage> supersub: do you see a "home/"
<supersub> looking
<supersub> kage: no
<Kage> :o
<Kage> pastebin the results of ls /mnt/sda1/*
<Kage> color doesn't matter
<jtheuer> Kage: can Kate format xml?
<supersub> kage: ok...
<supersub> Kage: I can see some files i downloaded.
<Kage> jtheuer: what do you mean "format"
<jtheuer> Kage, so actualy /know/ xml? ;-)
<Kage> yes
<jtheuer> you know that whitespaces are (mostly) ignored between elements?
<Kage> yes....
<jtheuer> and by adding \t or \n it is easier to read....
<supersub> kage: how do i call a directory to view its contents?
<jtheuer> i leave the rest up to your imagination, kage...
<Kage> ls directory
<supersub> okcannot access them for some reason.. where do we go from here?
<Kage> some... reason....
<Kage> does it give you a reason?
<supersub> Kage: not pointing the finger..
<supersub> I wish....
<Kage> supersub: just TRY this:   cd /mnt/sda1/home && ls
<supersub> ok two profiles administrator and my con..
<manjula_> i have a intel 82G33/G31 Express onboard graphic card and after i installed ubuntu 9.10 i am unable to get in to  1024×768 	resolution or higher. can some one help me ?
<Kage> supersub: do:   du -sh .
<supersub> how do i go back a directory as i just did a ls administrator?
<supersub> Kage: or this does not matter..
<Kage> ls doesn't change your directory
<Kage> it just lists the contents
<franta> supersub: you change directories by cd , one directory back is cd ..
<supersub> ok just did du -sh
<supersub> kage: hdd is spinning..
<Kage> press control+c quickly
<supersub> kage: 144g
<Kage> did you do "du -sh" or "du -sh ."
<fumi> Hello all
<supersub> du -sh without the dot.
<Kage> add the dot
<supersub> space dot?
<fuma>  
<Kage> yes
<Kage> or better yet...
<Kage> do     du -sh *
<supersub> Kage: it listed the two profiles
<Kage> how big is each?
<supersub> or two users
<supersub> kage: one is 137g and the other is 7.1g
<Kage> supersub: don't happen to have a >=150GB external HDD?
<supersub> mmmm... KMART is open thanks to Chrismas shopping i guess...
<supersub> not far for me to get to...
<Kage> supersub: it would make things a lot faster
<supersub> but i have one hany
<Kage> is it empty?
<supersub> hold on just remembered i have one from work i check the size gime a sec...
<Kage> or have at least 150GB free
<supersub> kage: i have a 440g drive available for use.. sorry KMART no sale..
<supersub> Kage: I'm ready to rock.. tell me what we need to do to save my data...
<Kage> supersub: ok.... plug in the external HDD
<supersub> kage: connected...
<Kage> do dmesg | tail -5
<Kage> and pastebin the lines
<Kage> brb... gottopee
<Kage> back
<supersub> Kage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/345317/
<Kage> supersub: ok... now do:   mkdir /mnt/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<supersub> mount:mount point /mnt/sbd1 does not exist
<supersub> kage:mount:mount point /mnt/sbd1 does not exist
<Kage> supersub: do:   mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<supersub> ok that worked
<Kage> then....   mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<supersub> kage: mount special device /dev/sbda1 does not exist..
<Kage> type the command again
<supersub> kage:  it worked
<Kage> :P
<Kage> now.... to save ya data
<Kage> simply do this:
<Kage> tar -czf /mnt/sdb1/backup.tar.gz /mnt/sda1/home/*
<Kage> may take awhile... you got a lot of data
<supersub> kage: tar: removing leading / from member names...
<supersub> usb drive is flashing...
<Kage> :)
<supersub> kage: I think i want to install Kubuntu instead of ubuntu..  i like the interface looks much nicer to use...
<Kage> supersub: and the support channel is much better too... huh?
<Kage> :P
<Kage> I honestly can't see how anything gets done in #ubuntu
<supersub> kage: this is the only support channel i have ever used
<supersub> this is default for me for some reason..
<Kage> supersub: because you use konversation
<supersub> i c..
<Kage> konversation is a KDE app
<Kage> if you were to use xchat the default would be #ubuntu
<supersub> Kage:  even though there was a stuff up i'll never move back to ms products..
<Kage> :)
<supersub> kage: i've been running this machine for a long time and this is the first major issue i've had, i've even converted some friends who now see the light..
<Kage> supersub: I encourage you to explore the command line more.... maybe by a book about the basic commands.... they can really come in handy
<Kage> supersub: unlike DoS, bash is much more powerful... and is even easier to use once you get the concepts down
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<supersub> kage: i love it, i'll look into buying a book..
<Kage> :)
<Kage> do we really need 3 floodbots?  ^_~
<supersub> kage: gzip stdout: file too large
<Kage> did it exit the command?
<supersub> kage:: yes
<supersub> back at root#
<Kage> fine we will do it without the gunzip, use this command:   tar -cf /mnt/sdb1/backup.tar /mnt/sda1/home/*
<supersub> kage: it running again.. let see how this goes..
<Kage> supersub: what the z option does, is tells tar to compress the file
<Kage> gunzip or gzip is simliar to the .zip files on windows
<supersub> ok cool
<Kage> there is also bunzip2
<Kage> which has a MUCH higher compression ratio
<Kage> but also takes longer to run
<Kage> both in compressing and decompressing
<Kage> the extension for these files are .bz2
<supersub> kage: tar: /mnt/sdb1/backup.tar: wrote only 4095 of 10240 bytes ... tar: error is not recoverabl: exiting now
<mrb> Hey.... i have Ubuntu 9.10 installed and then i installed Kubuntu from Synaptic.. everything is working fine But i only have this problem where KDE plasma freez and does nothing for like 2 or 3 mints and then it comes back!!! anyone can help me with that !?! thx in adanced
<Kage> mrb: what applets are you running?  it might be them
<mrb> Kage, i am only running the analog watch and the weatehr applet..
<mrb> sorry weather !!
<Kage> mrb: could be the weather applet
<mrb> alright i will give it a try thanks alot
<Kage> supersub: press arrow key, and press enter
<Kage> supersub: problem with working with corrupted filesystems is... well.... sometimes they are corrupted
<Kage> supersub: if it gives us that error again, we will have to find the file, and remove it
<supersub> Kage: i'll try via dolphine and select the stuff i really need. there are other things that can be downloaded again if you know what i mean..
<Kage> supersub: ok that works
<simo_> hello world!!
<simo_> how can i read the videos of quiecktime ?
<dhananjay> hi all
<supersub> Kage: I really apprciate all your help..  Looks like i got all the main files so i'm happy.. thanks heaps..
<Kage> supersub: NP
<Kage> supersub: BTW... my service charge is... lets see.... $460... but Ill give you a discount... $415 :)
<stuq> anyone here running 4.4 beta2? (4.3.85)
<stuq> i'm trying to figure out if strigi/nepomuk is even *supposed* to run yet
<stuq> I keep getting "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server", but i'm not finding good info on how to fix the situation
<JuJuBee_> My kate settings don't seem to stick.  I change them but when I close and restart kate, settings revert back to defaults.
<stuq> JuJuBee_: make sure your permissions are correct in ~/.kde/share/apps/kate
<JuJuBee_> stuq: I have rwx on everything inside off ~/.kde
<stuq> hmm. ok.. kate has some screen elements that have a 'make persistent' on a right click, the other place that looks potentially useful for this is 'session management'
<stuq> possible that you have to save your settings as a 'session'? - i'm just guessing
<JuJuBee_> I never used to ... this started after a  clean install of 9.04  after finding out 9.10 is broken on my laptop.
<Galvatron> I'm considering an upgrade from my 9.04 to 10.04 Alpha 1...
<JuJuBee_> I have strange behavior since reinstall.... like using twinview with external monitor items launched from panel on laptop opeen on external screen.
<Galvatron> Is it very unstable?
<genii> Galvatron: 10.04 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Galvatron> OK ;)
<stuq> ah, genii, ty - I was wondering where to go with my 'beta' ques.
<JuJuBee_> stuq: purged kate and reinstalled working now...
<JuJuBee_> although when I open from panel on laptop it still opens on external monitor.
<stuq> JuJuBee_: excellent
<memenode> ffs..
<stuq> heh, I never expect mult. monitor setups to work without futzing
<JuJuBee_> well, I wouldn't say excellent, but better
<memenode> just this one non-feature makes me wanna switch to gnome.. geez
<JuJuBee_> Prior to the reinstall, was working flawlessly without any futzing...
<memenode> how many *dozens* of times do I need to "extract here"..
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<manjula> can any one please tell me how to make the changes made via xrandr permanent ?
<JuJuBee_> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi JuJuBee_
<JuJuBee_> BluesKaj: you know anything about twinview?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee_, no, afraid not ..dunno what it does , dual heads ?
<JuJuBee_> yes
<JuJuBee_> nvidia control panel makes it easy to set up dual head.  Separate desktop and separate panels possible on each screen
<LuciusMare> hello
<LuciusMare> i have a multimedia keyboard,but they dont seem to work,amarok does not do anything. The system catches it,though,when i use xev,i get the keys,but i do not know how to assign actions to them.
<rav_> hello. since last week, sometimes when I hover the mouse over the taskbar, everything closes and i'm sent back to the kdm login. it seems X server is crashing. is this happening to anyone?
<SShredrection> hello
<SShredrection> I have a problem
<genii> SShredrection: A better description of your problem might help
<SShredrection> i want to do a tunnel whith ssh everitime i start kubuntu
<SShredrection> but ssh  question me the pasword everitime
<rav_> where would i look for a log/backtrace for a xserver crash?
<SShredrection> i start
<SShredrection> no
<SShredrection> my cuestion is
<SShredrection> there are some way of telling ssh the pasword automatically
<SShredrection> i tried to redirect like msdos
<genii> SShredrection: I'd recommend looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Key-Based SSH Logins
<BluesKaj> rav , do dmesg in the terminal to see what fails
<SShredrection> ssh args < "file whith the password"
<genii> Bah the url got truncated
<rav_> BluesKaj: after it happens and I re-login?
<genii> SShredrection: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys   section 2 about key-based. Then you don't need password
<BluesKaj> rav_, no it's just a method of seeing logs
<BluesKaj> what is your graphics card , rav_ ?
<rav_> BluesKaj: i have a nvidia geforce
<BluesKaj> geforce number ?
<BluesKaj> rav_, lspci | grep VGA
<rav_> BluesKaj: geforce 7150M
<SShredrection> the problem is that i use key autentication ssh  request me the parshfrase
<rav_> BluesKaj: here's the dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/345402/
<BluesKaj> rav_, and you're on Karmic ?
<rav_> BluesKaj: yes
<SShredrection> i tryed ssh-add but only works when no reboot
<LuciusMare> i have a multimedia keyboard,but they dont seem to work,amarok does not do anything. The system catches it,though,when i use xev,i get the keys,but i do not know how to assign actions to them.
<BluesKaj> rav_, look in the package manager and type , nvidia-glx into search to see which driver is installed , or do you already know ?
<rav_> BluesKaj: nvidia-glx-185
<BluesKaj> rav_, and you're running a 32 bit kubuntu on a 64 bit processor , right ?
<lukefeil> hi
<rav_> BluesKaj: no, 64bit kubuntu on 64bit processor
<lukefeil> i tri to create my own custom livecd
<lukefeil> i follow en tutorial who use squashfs
<lukefeil> but i'm asking myself "isn't it possible to use virtuabox"
<BluesKaj> rav_, ok good , then we need to install the new nvidia-glx-190 driver
<lukefeil> does anybody tried it already?
<rav_> BluesKaj: i dont see it on the repositories
<rav_> BluesKaj: i never had any problems with 173. would switching to that fix this?
<BluesKaj> rav_, here is the procedure recommended by nvidia ,http://pastebin.ca/1724952
<BluesKaj> make sure you've updated your sources.list
<ghostcube> rav_: 190 glx is in ppa from the nvidia guys
<ghostcube> vdpau ppa
<rav_> BluesKaj: how do i get that repository?
<BluesKaj> odd , I thought it was already available in the repos
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ghostcube> here you go
<ghostcube> they work iam using them on 9.10
<ghostcube> 8600gt
<rav_> so this resetting of X will be fixed by the new driver?
<ghostcube> no idea only can tell you where to find the drivers :)
<BluesKaj> ghostcube, thanks for the url
<ghostcube> BluesKaj: np :)
<BluesKaj> rav_, yes, add the pps to your sources.list follow the keyring instructions as well  then, you have to remove the old driver in the TTY first , then install trhe new one
<BluesKaj> pps=ppa
<wftl> I know there must be an FAQ somewhere, but Kontact is hung waiting for 'Starting Akonadi Server'. Suggestions?
<BluesKaj> rav_, the 173 driver is too old for that card on karmic
<wftl> As near as I can tell, every conceivable Akonadi package is loaded. No help though.
<BluesKaj> yeah ghostcube I had that ppa URL listed in my bookmarks , but it didn't import into the new browser , I used that ppa for installing the 190 on my machine too
<ghostcube> :)
<BluesKaj> switched from chromium-browser to  chrome-beta
<ghostcube> :) heh
<ghostcube> ok guys i bbl :)
<sjkwizard> hi!
<lcb> hello. when booting i have several filesystems: 2.6.31.16 generic and recovery consol and then i still have also 2.6.31. 16, 15 and 14 with recovery consoles. do i need ... and if not how can i remove those? Also, while rebooting, the system prompts to choose one oh them; how can i bypass that?
<lcb> oos, the first one is 2.6.31.17 and not 16.
<BluesKaj> BBL ..time for my daily walk
<dwayne> hello
<LuciusMare> hi
<soee> yo
<dwayne> how can i download videos frm youtube
<dwayne> with youtube-dl
<LuciusMare> i searched manual pages for konsole,and i found this: --nomenubar - runs konsole iwthout toolbar.
<LuciusMare> so i ran konsole --nomenubar
<LuciusMare> it told me "unknown switch menubar"
<dwayne> t_TM: how can I download youtube video with youtube-dl
<Paddy_NI> dwayne: open a terminal and type either "man youtube-dl" or "youtube-dl --help" without the quotes
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone know what the pin is for my phone to send files via bluetooth to my laptop?
<dwayne> T_TM; yeah and then
<RajD> GUYS PLZZZ HELP WITH SCREEN RESOLUTION RESET
<RajD> PLZZZ
<RajD> SOMEONE
<RajD> ALL KUBUNTU GENIUSES
<RajD> ?????
<RajD> HELLO
<RajD> PLZZZ
<RajD> HELP
<Paddy_NI> !stop | RajD
<ubottu> RajD: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<RajD> SORRY FOR THIS BUT
<RajD> I M NEW TO KUBUNTU
<RajD> AND INTERNET
<Paddy_NI> At the moment RajD you are making yourself out to be the last person anyone wants to help
<FloodBotK1> RajD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy_NI> !caps | RajD
<ubottu> RajD: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RajD> sorry
<ohay> is it possible to choose KDE 3.5 in the alternate-install CD ?
<Paddy_NI> ohay: no.. although there is an unofficial ubuntu kde3.5
<soee> can u tell me why 'gwenview' and  'kdegraphics-strigi-plugins' are blocked in updates ?
<ohay> Paddy_NI: do you have the latest KDE installed?
<Paddy_NI> ohay: Yes
<Paddy_NI> ohay: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<Paddy_NI> soee: install them manually
<soee> Paddy_NI:  how ?
<ohay> Paddy_NI: I mean, do you have the latest 4 flavour?
<Paddy_NI> soee: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kdegraphics-strigi-plugins gwenview"
<soee> ok Paddy_NI ill try
<Paddy_NI> soee: dont type the quotes
<Paddy_NI> ohay: I am using 4.4
<ohay> Paddy_NI: do you know which version of kbluetooth it has?
<Paddy_NI> ohay: not sure.. one sec
<|sysop|> is there any issues with dbus in 9.10? under ppc?
<|sysop|> dbus seems to be running but since I dont know that much about dbus I dont know how to troubleshoot it and was wondering before I went head first was I bumping up against a bug in kubuntu?
<JuJuBee_> What do I need to install on Januty to get dvd playback to work?
<franta> is someone here using that new kde 4.4 beta 2?
<soee> franta: yes
<franta> soee: is it usable ?:) I'd like to try it, but I can't afford to reinstall my laptop...:)
<soee> franta: its usable but there are some annoying bugs like plasma crashes when closing system (knetworkmanager problem) - but finally system is closed :)
<muesli> knetworkmanager... oh the hatred
<franta> and there probably isn't and easy way to go back to 4.3.4 ...
<franta> that would be really useful feature for apt ... to be able to take back at least last update
<franta> :D
<muesli> it's not that hard to revert really
<franta> muesli: like remove entry from souces.list and update and...? reinstall kde-something..perhaps?
<muesli> franta: yup kinda. remove the entry, remove kdelibs, reinstall kdelibs
<muesli> it's probably easiest if you save an installed package list beofre the update and just revert to that afterwards
<franta> hmm...maybe I'll try it... it's christmas after all :D
<franta> and does anyone experience problems with sound like sudden popping and/or no sound at all ?
<franta> that situation around pulse kinda sucks...
<soee> franta sound works nice for me except i cant get 5.1 working with ALSA
<kingfishr> I have two monitors, but on the second one there is no activity button, no wallpaper, i can't right-click on it...it's just black. Also, when I fullscreen a window on that monitor it pops back to my main monitor. (I'm using 9.10/4.4 beta). Ideas?
<SShredrection> hi
<SShredrection> i resoved the problem whith the keys
<SShredrection> my cuestion is
<SShredrection> how can i run an script automatically with user rights
<SShredrection> how can i run an script automatically with user permissions?
<genii> SShredrection: su -c "command" username-to-run-command-as
<SShredrection> command in quotes?
<genii> SShredrection: Yes
<SShredrection> thanks genii
<genii> SShredrection: If it makes files in users home dir or such, use also -l   (to simulate login envelope like where home dir is, etc)
<christer_> how do i make Kopte show what i am listen on of Spotify.... is it possible?
<Guest32638> hey all, I have a brand new install of Kubuntu. I restarted the machine, and my desktop is gone. Strange thing is, I have a cursor, and I can call up kRunner and launch any application on the system. But I don't have a desktop. Any ideas?
<Guest32638> I've tried startx, and it says that X is already running
<Guest32638> I've also launched kdm, but that didn't do anything at all
<Guest32638> Anybody have any ideas why Kubuntu would launch with no desktop, but still be able to run programs through KRunner?
<BluesKaj> plasma has crashed, Guest32638 , relogin and update/upgrade
<BluesKaj> Guest32638, the same thing happened to me yesterday , that's how I solved it
<Guest32638> BluesKaj, I am running 9.10, just installed yesterday. What should I upgrade to?
<BluesKaj> there are intermittent upgrades to your OS , even tho it's supposed to be final
<BluesKaj> always improving , so to speak
<Guest32638> BluesKaj, ok, I am new to Kubuntu, but have Debian experience. I have a terminal in front of me. What is the package name that I need to update? apt-get install plasma?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OxDeadC0de> personally I'd do mv ~/.kde ~/.oldkde, then login again
<genii> Guest32638: I'd try first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OxDeadC0de> if it's a problem with the plasma-desktop config file
<Guest32638> OxDeadC0de, I'll try that. Right now I'm applying all of the Software Updates that are available through KPackageKit to see if it's a bug that's been fixed
<Guest32638> OxDeadC0de, your method worked perfectly. Is there anything that I can do to avoid these problems in the future?
<devilsadvocate> Guest32638, you could also have run 'plasma-desktop' from krunner
<Guest32638> devilsadvocate, tried that, but it crashed when i did it with a bunch of errors
<Guest32638> devilsadvocate, seems that OxDeadC0de was right and that i had messed up some config file
<Guest32638> devilsadvocate, what im wondering is how i can avoid that problem in the future
<cuznt> !quassell
<TD-Linux> how stable is lucid going to be in the alpha?
<TD-Linux> I'm on 8.04 right now but am tired of backporting things (also, HDD upgrade soon)
<TD-Linux> ideally I would jump from LTS to LTS I think
<TD-Linux> which would be a easier jump, 8.04->9.10->10.04 when released, or 8.04->10.04 alpha?
<TD-Linux> also, kubuntu wiki is down
<genii> TD-Linux: LTS-LTS is how I usually proceed, with intermediate releases on a testing partition.
<TD-Linux> this new HDD is 5x larger than the last
<TD-Linux> so I can clone this partition and test an upgrade
<genii> TD-Linux: Yes, not a bad strategy
<TD-Linux> I have had terrible luck with ubuntu upgrades
<TD-Linux> 7.10 to 8.04 is the only one that hasn't broken everything for me
<genii> 6.06.2->8.04 went OK for me, luckily.
<TD-Linux> I was always able to fix everything, but I was dissapointed that upgrades weren't as reliable as fedora's
<TD-Linux> hence, as I want to upgrade soon, I thought I would jump to 10.04 alpha to reduce the number of sudden upgrades
<TD-Linux> the danger of course is that I don't know if there are any upgrade scripts that need to be added yet
<TD-Linux> or will be added
<genii> TD-Linux: If thats the route you wanted... perhaps wait til beta 2or 3, maybe RC1 (would be my suggestion) and not an alpha
<claudio> hello people
<Guest84551> hello
<GDX> hello
<shan> hello
<shan> would anyone know how to set up  box as an install server on a personal network?
<markus_> hy everybody
<markus_> in dragon player and vlc the bottom toolbar is always in the foreground. can I do anything against that?
<colton_> My installation of kubuntu doesn't have any sound when I try to play flash videos (on youtube for example), what's wrong and what can I do to fix it?
<o_a> If I install KDE SC Beta, how can I downgrade to 4.3?
<jussi01> o_a: you cant without great trouble.
<o_a> :(
<o_a> Thanks
<soee> ok im dealing with updates now :) finally i have gwenview updated but i had to remove kipi-plugins now if i want to install kipi-plugins i have to remove gwenview cuzo of dependies
<soee> any sugestions how to fix it ?
<dagon2> hey you guys
<dagon2> I've got a small problem
<dagon2> I want to change the colors
<dagon2> on the system panel
<dagon2> http://upload.infekterad.org/debian_5_plus_kde4.2.png <- like that
<dagon2> that's my old conf
<dagon2> but I can't remember how I did it
<dagon2> any ideas?
<islington> ...system panel? I just see plasma in that screenshot
<dagon2> islington: the one in the bottom
<dagon2> not system panel in that way but..
<islington> you mean the system tray
<dagon2> yeah
<dagon2> that's the one :P
<TD-Linux> dagon2: you change the plasma theme
<manbra> I am on 8.04, I just updated my eeepc after awhile.
<dagon2> is there an easy way or is it cp in folder?
<manbra> I am having a problem with dragging scroll bars up and down
<islington> okay, what you can do is system settings>advanced> desktop theme details
<manbra> When I click one, and try to scrool, it just shoots to the top
<islington> and pick a systemtray from another plasma theme
<o_a> Is there any way I can install KDE SC Beta without removing the "old" KDE 4.3?
<o_a> Just like in 8.04, which one could install 3.5 and 4.1 alongside
<o_a> In that case, 4.1 gone in the /usr/lib/kde4 folder
<manbra> Seems that right click and left click go up and down
<manbra> Is there anyway to disable that
<dagon2> islington: hey, that was easy. you can even download them directly. thanks a lot dude :D
<islington> dagon2: np :)
<dagon2> now I can continue to enjoy kde4 ;)
<manbra> islington, do you know what would cause right and left click on my touchpad scroll?
<islington> manbra: ooh I dunno I dont have a trackpad but have you checked the settings in system settings>>keyboard and mouse ?
<manbra> I can't find anything in there
<o_a> Left click: tap it anywhere
<o_a> Right click: tap it on the right bottom
<manbra> I know, but it scrolls up if I click and hold on a scroll bar
<manbra> and moves down if I right click and hold on a scroll bar
<manbra> Nvm, I got it
<manbra> Nvm, still not working
<manbra> If I click directly on the scroll bar, it will go to the top
<manbra> if I click on it, then hold down left click, and move off the scroll bar
<manbra> it acts normal
<pteague> anybody know what engine amarok2 uses?
<o_a> Xine or Gstreamer
<o_a> It depends on your Phonon configuration
<islington> odd after the update I can configure sound setting inside amarok
<pteague> i'm not seeing either in the apt dependency list
<o_a> Phonon-xine?
<islington> pteague: everything uses xine in kde I believe.
<o_a> No
<o_a> You can use either Xine or Gstreamer
<islington> no? everything uses phonon then?
<islington> Oh I see o_a
<pteague> how do i set the phonon config?
<o_a> Phonon is not an engine, it is a backend
<Juraphotos> is their any recomended web editors like dreamweaver for ubuntu/kubuntu thanks
<o_a> Just a minute
<islington> o_a: ah so you can either use phonon or pulseaudio, or can phonon plug into pulse?
<pteague> as far as packages for phonon go, seems i have phonon-backend-xine installed & not phonon-backend-gstreamer... & i thought xine could play mp2s
<o_a> System Settings -> Multimedia -> Infrastructure -> Be happy
<islington> Juraphotos: I use nvu
<pteague> nvu changed it's name to komposer i think
<o_a> Either Xine or Gstreamer can play anything you have a codec for
<Juraphotos> I  have used nvu in the oast its quite good but was looking for somthing more php orentated
<woodyjlw> is this a channel I can ask for help with kubuntu on?
<dagon2> probably
<soee> sure thing :)
<dagon2> pteague: that's correct. Nvu is now Kompozer
<Juraphotos> yep Konpozer is the newer nvu
<woodyjlw> just done a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10 and this is my first time on kubuntu. the fwcutter found and installed bcm43 wireless but I can not vew any wifi networks
<o_a> I guess this answers your question regarding Phonon and Pulseaudio, islington: http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2152/multimedia.jpg
<dagon2> has anyone got this wallpaper? -> http://upload.infekterad.org/debian_5_plus_kde4.2.png
<dagon2> oh, sorry
<dagon2> wrong shot
<dagon2> shoot, lost the link :(
<dagon2> it's a "nom nom" pic. It was in KDE 4.2 if iirk
<dagon2> iirc*
<JAMD456>  Can someone help me fix the boot up screen to the default Ubuntu one? I installed Kubuntu desktop and my boot up splash screen changed also
<JAMD456>  Can someone help me fix the boot up screen to the default Ubuntu one? I installed Kubuntu desktop alongside Gnome and my boot up splash screen changed to Kubuntu rather then leaving the Ubuntu splash screen in place
<martin__> hi
<e_t_> JAMD456: sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-default-settings should do the trick
<islington>  testing: quassel is about to crash when I do this:
<JAMD456> Thanks for that
<zegenie> lol
<zegenie> famous last words
<pteague> ah, i think i maybe might have figured out my problem... i don't have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
#kubuntu 2009-12-24
<dre> hey all
<dre> kwin shortcuts any help please
<GTHK> Trying to compile a wifi driver to get master mode, I'm getting this when I run make: http://paste.ubuntu.com/345619/ | And i'm looking at this page and a few others: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode#ZyDAS%20ZD1211
<GTHK> Running 9.10
<augustin> kubuntu.fr
<augustin> hello, does anyone speak french?
<Kage> augustin: try #kubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-fr
<augustin_> <Kage> thank you
<r4v3nsw0rd> how can I find the device for my touchpad? I'm trying to configure my xorg.conf, and I went through /dev/input/* one by one and cat'ted all those, and none of them responds to the touchpad...
<danielq> test
<r4v3nsw0rd> hm?
<krimoral> If you upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 it will mess with Synaptics touchpads and the most easy way to fix it is to do a fresh install. If thats not your case then I have no idea.
<r4v3nsw0rd> krimoral: erm, this was a fresh install..., but your already gone, and I don't really know who I'm talking to, but yea, gonna reboot now that I added some stuff to xorg.conf manually...
<r4v3nsw0rd> is there any place in kubuntu in which I can disable tap to click for my synaptics touchpad?
<gnu2nix> gsynaptic might do that. apt-get install gsynaptic
<r4v3nsw0rd> agh, it tries to install a bunch of gnome stuff though
<Zorael> r4v3nsw0rd: You can either disable it via a terminal command once per session, or install the touchpad module for system settings
<Zorael> The latter isn't in the repos, but it's available from some random ppas
<Zorael> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=113335
<shamanime> Good night guys
<r4v3nsw0rd> huh, thats... inconvenient... lol
<r4v3nsw0rd> thanks Zorael
<Zorael> author ppa has jaunty packages: https://launchpad.net/~mishaaq/+archive/ppa/
<Zorael> https://launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/ppa/ for karmic packages
<Zorael> Then it should show up in System Settings under Keyboard and Mouse
<shamanime> I need some help, I've been reading FAQs but couldn't find any solution. I was using Ubuntu for some time, and recently installed Kubuntu. But vim is pretty weird. I've already removed and reinstalled it... but it won't work right in Konsole.
<shamanime> It wont scroll the text properly and when I leave it and get back to shell all text is gone and it doesnt show the prompt =|
<gnu2nix> tpconfig is a console app that you have to be root for. read the help. Otherwise you could try ...
<gnu2nix> gsyanptics will work for you. you can install it, the run it as normal user, and it allows you to set sensitivity and disable tap click altogether :D
<gnu2nix> I just tried it to be sure (linux mint ... um, it's ubuntu based hehe)
<shamanime> Um, I just realized I had KDE 4.3.2
<shamanime> Updating to 4.3.4 right now
<r4v3nsw0rd> Zorael: sorry, I've installed the package, noticed no difference, rebooted, and still nothing... it seems to be what I want, but I can't get it working, any ideas?
<Zorael> r4v3nsw0rd: Does it show up in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Touchpad?
<Zorael> r4v3nsw0rd: May need to run 'kbuildsycoca4' after having installed the package.
<r4v3nsw0rd> where is the kbuildsycoca4?
<r4v3nsw0rd> oh, nvmd
<r4v3nsw0rd> still not there
<Zorael> r4v3nsw0rd: 'kcmshell4 touchpad' should open it, then
<Zorael> r4v3nsw0rd: I'm using the karmic 'kcmtouchpad' package from the dominik-stadler ppa, and that works for me
<Zorael> r4v3nsw0rd: It should install the following files: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/345657/
<Zorael> In particular you need /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_touchpad.so for the actual system settings module (the binary), and /usr/share/kde4/services/touchpad.desktop for it to register itself as an entry in system settings
<doil> t'es vraiment pas sympa
<shaamanime> Meh still having konsole problems when using vim
<shaamanime> Its pretty weird
<Amgine_> How do I turn off the laptop trackpad completely? This is make or break for me, as it is impossible to use the keyboard on this laptop with kubuntu.
<Alan502> My audio card is not detected! It is on windows but i lost my audio card in kubuntu, kde even prompted me to remove the drivers as they were "no longer necessary"
<don> hello
<Alan502> My chip is intel, by the way
<elmermunoz> hola alguien habla español?
<elmermunoz> hola!!!
<nate_> no habla
<islington> how can I minimize konversation to system tray?
<JontheEchidna> islington: In the settings dialog, Go to the "general" section
<JontheEchidna> there should be a checkbox at the top for the system tray
<islington> thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<nate_> anybody know where to find a good manual to write a program for rs232.
<nate_> take that as a no.
<r4v3nsw0rd> Zorael: I've finally got kcmtouchpad package installed and rand dpkg -L kcmtouchpad as seen on the pastebin link, and verified that I have same results. I then ran kbuildsyscoca4 as you said may need to be done, but it still didn't work, then I used kcmshell4 touchpad, and I disabled touch and went to the settings at the bottom of tapping and made sure that one finger, two fingers, and three fingers all were referenced to none,
<r4v3nsw0rd>  and clicked apply, and then tapped ok, and it closed... so the settings didn't apply. looking at the terminal, it states that "Property for 'Synaptics Gestures' not available. Skipping." ... any further ideas? =/ it seems so close too
<r4v3nsw0rd> i'm trying to disable my synaptics touchpad's tap to click setting
<Amgine_> <listens in closely, though I'm trying to disable the touchpad on a macbook>
<r4v3nsw0rd> yea, I think he's afk, he helped me some 3 hours ago...
<ductoan> <kr>
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Zed_Is_A_Good_Bo> Heya all. Anyone here is good with Wine?
<Firefishe> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala.  I would like to know how to set up the boot parameters so that I have only the standard terminal message bootup screen, without the splash screen.  Either that, or the splash screen with the bootup output below the Ubuntu logo.
<antonia> hey i want to upgrade from an old version to 9.04
<antonia> how do ido this
<antonia> adept
<antonia> ls
<antonia> ls
<FloodBotK2> antonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonia> oh, sorry, i thought i was in a terminal
<r4v3nsw0rd> yay, finally, apparently having the touchpad set up in xorg conflicts with the kcmtouchpad, so after I removed the settings for the touchpad in xorg.conf and rebooted, everything is fine... thanks Zorael
<Pavel_> how do I restore the default plasma settings in 9.10?
<Pavel_> In Jaunty it was deleting a few files with plasma in the name and then re-logging in but I can't locate those now :p
<Omar87> Is KDE 4.4 ready yet?
<Omar87> KDE 4.4 beta, I meant.
<RussellAlan> yup
<RussellAlan> just got brewed up
<Omar87> RussellAlan: how do I unblock blocked updates?
<RussellAlan> with buttons ;-)
<RussellAlan> sorry brah
<Omar87> RussellAlan: huh?
<DarkriftX> is there not a default newsgroup app with kubuntu?
<raffaele> Good morning to the chan.
<xen_> hello
<jacblac> hello everyone
<jacblac> ive got a question
<linux> nick mustafa
<jacblac> hello?
<Cuddletauren> hello!!!!
<jacblac> can you help me
<simo__> hello every body
<Cuddletauren> doubtful, but i would hear you out.
<simo__> hoh can i create a video from my screen ?
<simo__> there is a program in kubuntu ?
<Tysek> jacblac if you tell us wiat is the problem well see
<jacblac> after upgrading to 9.10 my driver has problems
<jacblac> it makes funny things at the top of every program
<jacblac> i tried to install envyng but i returns me a python error
<Cuddletauren>  simo__ use recordmydesktop
<simo__> it's a package ?
<jacblac> it*
<Cuddletauren> aye
<Tysek> simo__ recordmydesktop
<Cuddletauren> how u get so helpful
<simo__> ok im trying to install it
<babalu> simo__: vlc can do that
<simo__> i hav vlc but how ?
<Cuddletauren> i would have to advise against VLC for this task
<Tysek> jacblac can you tell us more info
<jacblac> yep
<babalu> media - open capture device
<babalu> Cuddletauren: sorry :o
<jacblac> i got ati radeon 7500 mobility in my laptop t41. i upgraded it yesterday from 8.04 to 9.10
<jacblac> in 8.04 everything were fine, after upgrade it makes stripes all over the top of every program
<simo__> and ?
<simo__> when i write the name of video and of audio, i chek play
<simo__> he gave me a eror Your input can't be opened:
<simo__> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2://kubuntu simo vid'. Check the log for details.
<babalu> simo__: Capture Mode: Desktop, and play
<jacblac> so i tried to install envyng Tysek, to install another driver
<jacblac> but i can'T install envyng
<simo__> how you can save this ?
<Tysek> jacblac moment i serching
<jacblac> ok i try to be patient
<simo__> jacblac i think that i did a video, how can i save it ?
<jacblac> huh i dunno
<jacblac> i don't even have proper video driver
<Tysek> I'n not found nothing special
<jacblac> hmm
<jacblac> Tysek: is reinstalling with a new kubuntu 9.10 an option?
<Tysek> if you start with live cd everything is ok ?
<jacblac> i only got live cd 8.04
<jacblac> but i could try it
<Tysek> i have nvidia card
<Tysek> try...
<jacblac> oh ok nvidia is way better (back then)
<Tysek> jacblac you have envy in repos ?
<jacblac> repos?
<Tysek> repository (synaptic, or kpackage install)
<Tysek> or you try install drivers from ati web page
<jacblac> they only have windows driver atm
<jacblac> ok i have to do a restart
<jacblac> brb
<Tysek> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Tysek> I see linux :-)
<jacblac> so
<jacblac> Tysek: there is no radeon 7500
<Tysek> a ok
<jacblac> oh wait
<jacblac> found it
<jacblac> all other radeon products
<jacblac> ^
<jacblac> oh wait it says i have to download it from laptop manufacturer
<jacblac> so Tysek, if my terminal says that my python is too new for envyng
<jacblac> what can i do?
<dagon2> Merry Christmas everybody :)
<Tysek> too new :-D woow
<Tysek> it's problem, but I don't I do not recommend downgrade
<jacblac> yeah but shouldn't it be compatible
<penta> hi, anybody here use kdevelop?
<Tysek> you have \home in other drive/partiton
<Tysek> if yes i thing it well be bether if you install 9.1 form cd/pendrive
<slacker> hi guys
<jacblac> hi
<slacker> someone knows, why Dolphin don`t refresh folder content automatically? when new files or folders appears in opened Dolphin folder - there are no one, until I push F5 key
<Peace-> slacker: i have noticed that tooo
<Peace-> there is some of strange here
<Peace-> because sometime it does
<Peace-> sometime no
<slacker> is this bug?
<Peace-> mmm dunno
<Peace-> but it's a bit strange ya
<Peace-> i think it could be a bug
<slacker> new kubuntu is real fine
<Peace-> but maybe there is some settings i dunno
<Peace-> :)9.10?
<Peace-> or 10.04?
<slacker> year 9.10, i`ve installed it yesterday
<Dekans[afk]> on 9.10 I noticed the same thing
<Dekans[afk]> it happens sometimes, not always
<Peace-> slacker: yeah but it lasks of some packages like mplayerthumbs ...
<Peace-> and some other stuff xD
<Peace-> but a lots better than older release
<slacker> yes, 9.04 was real bad
<Peace-> here it was working fine ...
<slacker> but network manager dont still dont work
<Peace-> 9.04 but 9.10 was better
<Peace-> here works :)
<slacker> with my wi-fi spot - dont
<slacker> it breaks link evry 30 sec
<slacker> i`ve installed WICD - and it`s ok
<Peace-> here i have an linksys with wpa psk and works
<slacker> My English is bad, year?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> i am not english too
<slacker> where are you form?
<Peace-> italy
<slacker> "ciao" :)
<Peace-> lol
<slacker> Stiamo passando dalla Russia saluti, soprattutto Football Club Inter
<Peace-> lol are you russian ?
<Peace-> i am a inter fan lol
<Peace-> xD
<slacker> yes, i am russian
<slacker> Rubin rule! =)
<Peace-> there is a russina channel of course for linux
<Tysek> slacker privet :-D but I'm not from russia
<Peace-> i think you know
<slacker> i won to study english and speak it good, thats why iam here
<Peace-> i am a bad speaker instead
<slacker> better than me ))
<slacker> in russia kubuntu community very poor
<slacker> (little) )
<soee> hi
<hyper_ch> Riddell: good morning :)
<hyper_ch> Riddell: I heard you're one of the main people in the kubuntu project?
<Riddell> hyper_ch: mm hmm
<hyper_ch> Riddell: well, the KDE SC 4.4 Beta 2 PPA works really nice but nepomuk requires Virtuoso and that's not (yet) supplied
<hyper_ch> are there plans to provide it also for the Karmic PPA?
<Riddell> hyper_ch: right, there's no working release currently
<Riddell> maybe, if they make a working release
<hyper_ch> what do you mean working release?
<Riddell> a version which works
<hyper_ch> someone in #kde using OpenSuse IIRC says he got Virtuoso supplied with his 4.4 beta 2 install
<hyper_ch> so I don't know what exactely you're refering to with a "working" release
<Riddell> they're using an old version of virtuoso
<drostie> So, er. In the Karmic version of KDE, the Session Manager systems setting allows you to specify a "manually saved" session. How does one manually save said session?
<drostie> ah, nevermind. It appears as a new entry in the kickoff menu. ^_^
<hyper_ch> Riddell: ah ok... well, I just miss my indexing capabilities now :(
<hyper_ch> Riddell: or is there a way to revert nepomuk back to sesame?
<dagon2> what's the link to the kde ppa?
<hyper_ch> kde sc 4.4 beta 2 ppa?
<hyper_ch> dagon2:
<dagon2> yeah
<supersub> Kage: you online?
<dagon2> lol
<hyper_ch> dagon2: either use my small generator:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch or visit the kubuntu homepage (latest news) http://www.kubuntu.org
<dagon2> just saw the topic :D
<hyper_ch> nobody ever reads the topic :)
<dagon2> One should read more often :P
<hyper_ch> but look at my repogen tool :)
<dagon2> hyper_ch: that's one sweet thing :D Loved the generator
<hyper_ch> dagon2: :)
<hyper_ch> so it's not too complicated to use then?
<dagon2> not at all :D
<hyper_ch> well, i regurarly check the stats and where people come from
<hyper_ch> and quite often I read "I have now those three boxes but what should I do with them"
<shaamanime> hyper_ch: Liked the generator too
<shaamanime> xD
<dagon2> I'll save that link and tell my buddies :)
<hyper_ch> :)
<dagon2> What the heck, I might as well blog about it
<||arifaX> how can I Alt+Shift+F12 (disable composting) do by command line??
<hyper_ch> yey :)
<hyper_ch> btw, you saw that there's also one for debian
<hyper_ch> (although I don't manage the added repos there and use debian only as server so I don't care much for the packages there)
<hyper_ch> dagon2: my blog is also fun - if you know german :)
<Kage> supersub: hey :)
<Kage> supersub: BTW... my service charge is... lets see.... $460... but Ill give you a discount... $415 :)
<dagon2> hyper_ch: I do know german ;)
<hyper_ch> dagon2: hehehe :) well, in case I don't know a language then I at least know how to use google translage :)
<Kage> hyper_ch: German humor doesn't translate well
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> ubuntulady.wordpress.com sends me everyday 5-10 people onto my repogen tool
<heOyeA> how do u assign custom hotkeys to a script?
<hyper_ch> what kind of script?
<heOyeA> bash
<hyper_ch> I don't think you can
<heOyeA> oh
<heOyeA> damn then
<hyper_ch> you can assign custom hotkeys to konsole I'd think
<heOyeA> hows that done?
<shaamanime> Speaking of konsole, I need some help
<shaamanime> It just wont work with vim
<shaamanime> Vim acts weird, I get to insert/normal mode but I cannot edit the text. And when I leave vim my konsole is all black.
<hyper_ch> heOyeA: right-click into the window and select edit profile and then find out yourself :)
<hyper_ch> shaamanime: konsole/vim?
<shaamanime> hyper_ch: Yes
<hyper_ch> shaamanime: not sure how oyu mean that but check the edit profile and the different options there
<||arifaX> Answered my question myself: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=19956&sid=13dbdff1a4e196b7ae3b9199db64cb29&start=10
<hyper_ch> ||arifaX: can you also answer mine?
<shaamanime> hyper_ch: If I enter/leave vim, konsole gets black. No text in it... just the prompt. I can do stuff but I can't see anything, it also doesnt appear if I try to select the text.
<hyper_ch> shaamanime: no clue
<hyper_ch> don't use vim then :)
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: what was it
<hyper_ch> ||arifaX: I installed the KDE SC 4.4 Beta 2 PPA packages and now upon every reboot my bottom bar is automagically changed to that black oxygen one... that means that time and date will not be displayed... why is that so?
<hyper_ch> also, on KDE 4.3.4, when I have an external monitor attached, and just opened the monitor settings, it auto-adjusted to the external monitor size on my netbook. Now I have to manually select the resoltuion
<hyper_ch> and why does KDE still not have a "take-over-the-world button"?
<hyper_ch> such a button would make my life much easier :)
<shaamanime> hyper_ch: Fixed it? Just edited my .vimrc and removed colums/lines numbers (it was configured for gnome)
<hyper_ch> and on my desktop I have the actual show folder (-> dektop) widget
<hyper_ch> because on my desktop I want to have stuff displayed that's on my desktop
<hyper_ch> but whenever I move with the mouse on folder I get that annyoing preview popup
<hyper_ch> how to stop that?
<hyper_ch> shaamanime: great :)
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: because its beta :)
<hyper_ch> ||arifaX: and what about the desktop folder preview annoyance?
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: monitor settings do also not work fine here for me on karmic. don't use a graphical interface use xrandr on command line that works like a charm
<hyper_ch> ||arifaX: in 4.3.4 I added a link to the Display settings and when I attached an external monitor I just had to open it and it auto-adjusted the resolution
<hyper_ch> good day leonie_
<hyper_ch> good day jbicha
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: I think it relies on xorg.conf. If not present or not set up with defaults it uses maybe something of /etc/X11/Xsession.d/xxx
<hyper_ch> I think leonie has some issues with the server
<hyper_ch> ||arifaX: no clue... I was just happy to only be required to klick the display link and let it do its magic
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: I also wonder why such things work perfectly in gnome but not in kde...
<hyper_ch> gnome is evil
<bradpitt> :(
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: I think sometimes "they" just write a front end and forget the details. - see knetworkmanager and see networkmanager with gnome - ever tried to do openvpn with knetworkmanager in 9.10 ? its a shame
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: but its free so ...
<hyper_ch> ||arifaX: no, never tried it
<hyper_ch> damn, I'm so not used anymore to the double-click on windows
<||arifaX> hyper_ch: double click on win can also be changed to single click. that is not a good argument for switching to linux
<hyper_ch> it's not my computer
<hyper_ch> but I'm still surprised how well performant KDE 4.4 is on my netbook :)
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'eubi': Linux 2.6.31-17-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.3.85 (KDE 4.3.85 (KDE 4.4 Beta2)), CPU: Intel(R) Atom CPU N280   @ 1.66GHz at 1667 MHz (3324 bogomips), HD: 69/144GB, RAM: 1906/2005MB, 200 proc's, 3.43h up
<dagon2> I think that I'm gonna run Kubuntu on my netbook
<dagon2> Are you running the remix or the usual?
<hyper_ch> dagon2: didn't like remix... runing the usual
<dagon2> I think I'll try that then
<dagon2> :>
<dagon2> my stupid aspire one won't charge my battery though :/
<hyper_ch> :)
<dagon2> and of course the warranty is not valid anymore
<dagon2> that's typical for me, the bad luck..
<dagon2> But Kubuntu Karmic runs like a charm though, that's a treat :P
<hyper_ch> so it does
<hyper_ch> it does
<Quintasan> Just to remind you guys, Plasma Netbook Interface is still in Technical Preview, it misses few functions :P
<hyper_ch> Quintasan: I don't see a real point in that interface
<Quintasan> hyper_ch: why not?
<hyper_ch> i don't see any benefit over default kde
<apparle> hello guys
<apparle> where is the sleep option
<apparle> I get shutdown restart and hibernate.... I neither get sleep nor suspend to RAM
<apparle> how to get the source of any package using apt?
<apparle> !sleep
<SandGorgon> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SandGorgon> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<babalu> apparle: apt-get source package
<jbicha> how do I set firefox as the default browser in Kubuntu?
<Quintasan> jbicha: System Settings -> Default applications -> Web browser
<Bonster> how do u get this desktop widget to fullscreen again? http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/3219/snapshot1s.png
<jbicha> Quintasan: that doesn't work, links in Pidgin for instance still open in Konqueror
<Quintasan> jbicha: AFAIK Pidgin is GTK+ app and you need to set that in Pidgin
<Quintasan> Bonster: what do you mean by full screen?
<Quintasan> Bonster: you mean you want your wallpaper to be fullscreen?
<Bonster> Quintasan, well it only 1/2 the size
<SandGorgon> anyone with latest  chromium (4.0.280.0 - 35217 ) ? I am seeing the browser window vanish on several websites (w.g. lifehacker.com) - but OS process list shows chromium as sleeping
<Bonster> Quintasan, it use to be filled
<Quintasan> Bonster: by any chance, did you update to 4.4?
<Bonster> Quintasan, no still on 4.3
 * hyper_ch heard that Chromium was developped to enable Google to take over the world
<Quintasan> Bonster: good, don't do it, did you try setting other wallpaper as filled and then changing back?
<apparle> I cannot see the sleep option plz help
<Bonster> Quintasan, dont think is the wallpaper, is the widget is 1/2 the size
<Quintasan> Bonster: the wallpaper isn't a widget
<Bonster> Quintasan, didnt said it was
<Quintasan> Bonster: I can't quite understand what are you trying to do now
<Bonster> Quintasan, trying to make the widget to fill the screen
<Bonster> Quintasan, right now is only 1/2
<Quintasan> ffs, looks like a problem with configuration
<Quintasan> Bonster: ~/.kde/share/config/  <-- look trough plasma* files and search for 840x525 or something that looks like half of your screen :P
<Quintasan> Bonster: or you can try moving ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* somewhere else and restart plasma-desktop, but this will reset settings to defaults
<Bonster> Quintasan, yea i can killx and it goes back to normal, but was just wondering how to reset
<Bonster> manually
<Quintasan> Bonster: kquitapp plasma-destkop
<Bonster> Quintasan, that did nothing
<Quintasan> Bonster: you mean killing plasma or editing the files?
<Bonster> Quintasan, killing
<Quintasan> Bonster: you will need to edit the files or move them first, killing plasma won't alter configuration
<Bonster> well since i can killx and it resets, so the configurations is not the problem
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: \o
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan
<noaXess_kubuntu> hey all....
<noaXess_kubuntu> merry christmas
<noaXess_kubuntu> if amarok is running, all other sound app can't play any audio, need to stop/close amarok to get sound working.. any idea why?
<Edg_> hi
<Edg_> i need some advice. ive just installed kde 4.3.85 to ubuntu karmic, but when i log in to it after boot, only a console opens .. i can run plasma-desktop from that, but the windows have no heading
<Edg_> does anyone know the reason of this ?
<Edg_> hm ?
<BluesKaj> Edg_, have done an apt upgrade command today ?
<Edg_> of course
<BluesKaj> do you have any packages being held back ?
<Edg_> none
<BluesKaj> well, I guess you'll have to wait for someone who had the same problem and was able o fix it
<Edg_> yeah ;-(
<zaphira13> Hello guys sup??
<babalu> zaphira13: ?
<apr> is the "xorg-driver-fglrx" that is listed in the package manager different than what would be installed using the envy-ng installer?
<zaphira13> I have a question, Which is better? And why? Ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10? And about Kubuntu 9.04 or 910????
<apr> zaphira13: I would go with Ubuntu 9.10. It will require less updates than 9.04. Ubuntu vs Kubuntu is a matter of taste, but I would start with Ubuntu because it is more widely used. They only differ in the desktop
<zaphira13> Yeah i noticed that, they run the same aplications
<babalu> zaphira13: no, the applications are different; most of the applications used in kubuntu are written using Qt whereas the ones used in ubuntu are written using Gtk
<jimmy51_> sweet.  kubuntu baseball cap came in yesterday just in time for Christmas
<zaphira13> How can you make these apps? In GTK and Qt?
<JuJuBee> Can someone assist me? I am getting DHCP from gateway but cannot ping the gateway or surf the net
<zaphira13> How can i install programs in Kubuntu? I was using Synaptic in Ubuntu
<JuJuBee> zaphira13: you can use command line sudo apt-get install {program name}
<zaphira13> any other way?
<apr> zaphira13: It has something called "KPackageKit" which serves the same function... I used it to install Synaptic  :)   Like you, I am more familiar and comfortable with this
<rstob911> zaphira13: install synaptic in the add remove software
<JuJuBee> zaphira13: what rstob911 said
<zaphira13> thnx
<bradpitt> hi BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> hi bradpitt
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> it works :)
<BluesKaj> what works ?
<hyper_ch> if someone says "hi BluesKaj" then they get a rply from you like "hi %nick"
<hyper_ch> *smile*
<BluesKaj> well, maybe it's my canadian civility showing thru :)
<jussi01> How does one tell which /dev/sda* is attached to which /media/disk* ?
<BluesKaj> americans call us polite , we just call it civility , so what does that make them ? :)
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you're Canadian? That's so cool :)
<BluesKaj> jussi01, sudo fdisk -l ?
<hyper_ch> jussi01: df -h
<jussi01> hyper_ch: thanks!
<jussi01> :D
<hyper_ch> Canadians are so much more sympathic than US-Americans :)
<BluesKaj> sympathetic ?, not really, more understanding maybe , but we're actually a pretty tight fisted bunch
<hyper_ch> nah, Canadians are warm, friendly, hearted, sympathic people :)
<BluesKaj> anyway it's time for my daily walk ...BB in an hr.
<hyper_ch> and when you enter Canada you don't feel like a criminal at customs
<zaphira13> Hey guys i restarted my system and it doesn't use the GUI, In KDE 9.10, what sould i do?
<rstob911> zaphira13: did you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<zaphira13> No, i just installed 9.10 from scratch, and i enabled my graphic's card drivers
<rstob911> you have nvidia or ati
<zaphira13> nvidia
<rstob911> did you install the proprietary driver from the driver installer
<zaphira13> I enabled the {Recomended} driver from the Hardware Drivers section
<igor_> hello, I've upgrated to ppa kde 4.4 beta 2, but now akonadi doesn't start:
<igor_> kmail(2716)/libakonadi Akonadi::SessionPrivate::socketError: Socket error occurred: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Connection refused"
<igor_> I have a lot of repeated mesages
<igor_> Has anybody encountered this issue?
<Peace-> igor_: only akonadi i have everything that doesn't work
<Peace-> xD
<igor_> Peace-: xD
<Roasted> so I just installed karmic kubuntu and I cant log in as my only user. It just goes right back to the login screen. Can karmic do anything right?
<EagleScreen> yes it can
<Roasted> fresh install, rebooted, nothing changed - blam, cant log in
<Roasted> Ive installed karmic on 5 computers so far
<Roasted> only 1 works
<Roasted> which ironically is the laptop Im working on now
<EagleScreen> that has a name
<EagleScreen> "bad luck"
<Roasted> its such a disappointment. I wish I had better luck with it.
<Roasted> bad luck?
<slacker_> o no
<Roasted> bad luck you call it?
<slacker_> is is incorrent MD5 checksum
<Roasted> 6.06, worked fine
<Roasted> 6.10, 7.04, 7.10, worked fine
<Roasted> 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 - worked fine
<EagleScreen> did you check the iso image?
<slacker_> download, burn again and try
<Roasted> 9.10 gives me the finger on all of these systems but 1
<Roasted> yes
<Roasted> MD5 matches up, burned on slowest speed
<slacker_> its imposible
<Roasted> I logged into recovery console and added a new user there
<Roasted> then tried to log in as that user
<Roasted> it failed to create a home directory and gave me 3 errors about failed login
<Roasted> fresh install too... man
<slacker_> rewrite the image, maby disk low quality
<Roasted> and yes, its possible, becuase it just happened
<Roasted> slacker I've tried 3 discs
<Roasted> Im on my 3rd CD
<Roasted> Im not somebody who comes in here and runs their mouth. I've tried everything I could think of and even still it's giving me a headache.
<Roasted> Im going back to jaunty
<rstob911> best idea yet
<Roasted> you aint lying
<slacker_> hm
<Roasted> heres to hoping 10.04 actually brings something to the table
<Roasted> which Im sure it will
<Roasted> how hard is it to pull up KDE 4.3.2 on jaunty?
<slacker_> mb ubuntu will work correct ?
<Roasted> what?
<EagleScreen> Roasted: did you try to change the user password or tried a new user/password to login?
<slacker_> you have problems only with Kubuntu or with original ubuntu too?
<Roasted> yes
<Roasted> I didnt try ubuntu
<Roasted> Ive been kde only for a few months now :P
<Roasted> its weird cause the first time I logged in fine. Then my monitor just said went into standby, as if it shut off. I rebooted and now kubuntu did that with the failing to log in users.
<EagleScreen> it could be an X server iddue
<EagleScreen> X server may crash and return to KDM
<Roasted> how would I fix that?
<EagleScreen> using another grpahics driver
<Roasted> I didnt even get the chance to install my graphics driver.
<Roasted> I was logged in for 2 seconds before it went black on me and started doing this.
<EagleScreen> yes it seems a Xserver crash problem
<Roasted> but I dont see how I can fix it
<Roasted> I cant install a driver. It wont even log in properly.
<EagleScreen> have thoso computer got the same hardware?
<Roasted> what computers?
<Roasted> the 5 I mentioned?
<EagleScreen> really you do not need an X session to install or emove drivers
<EagleScreen> yes the 5 you mentioned
<Roasted> news to me
<Roasted> the 5 I mentioned ar eall different
<Roasted> 2 laptops, 3 desktops
<Roasted> 2 desktops home-built, 1 desktop HP
<EagleScreen> are they very newer?
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> all within a year old
<Roasted> except the HP, which is about 2 years old
<Roasted> the one Im working on now is brand-spankin new. Dual booting it and giving it to my bro as a christmas gift.
<Roasted> Im 1 click away from installing jaunty. Should I do that or does karmic have hope?
<EagleScreen> if it is a driver matter, juanty shouldn't fix the problem
<Roasted> so if I install jaunty and it works, we know who to blame
<Roasted> Ima just install jaunty, itsnot like it takes long
<EagleScreen> or you could get erroneus conclusions
<Roasted> erroneus what?
<EagleScreen> install jaunty if you want ot test
<Roasted> yeah, linux is quick to install, Ill just do that quick
<Roasted> its already 30% done
<fumi> is there an eclipse like program for ubuntu? thanx!
<yofel> fumi: why do you need an eclipse 'like' program and don't just use eclipse?
<Roasted> eaglescreen - the moment of truth... rebooting now...
<EagleScreen> fumi: there is eclipse for Linux
<fumi> ty
<Roasted> eaglescreen - *sigh*
<EagleScreen> fumi: instal package "eclipse" with package manager like KPackagekit
<EagleScreen> Roasted: what happened?
<Roasted> jaunty worked fine is what happened
<fumi> thankx EagleScreen
<Roasted> anybody ever have logout problems on kubuntu? When I log out on this machine it just syas *checking battery state* and hangs there
<EagleScreen> Roasted: is it an Intel graphics card?
<Roasted> no
<Roasted> nvidia
<Roasted> 9400GT
<EagleScreen> then no idea
<Cuddletauren> EagleScreen: mine hangs and i have intel video
<EagleScreen> in jaunty?
<Cuddletauren> karmmic
<Roasted> if you were asking me, Im in jaunty now and it hangs when logging out
<EagleScreen> mine works well in karmic
<Roasted> however, at least it logs in :P
<Cuddletauren> what other kind of problems does my intel video cause me?
<EagleScreen> Cuddletauren: check xserver-xorg-video-intel package version
<Cuddletauren> i already got the latest
<SiVA_> how do I get k3b to read the CD title text from the filename, when making an audio cd?
<EagleScreen> SiVA_: i remember it is a fcuntion called CD-text, llok for it in options
<soee> can i download kubundu 10.04 alpha or is there only gnome version ?
<soee> ok nvm got it :)
<leroy> ninja assassin
<EagleScreen> soee: there is kubuntu alpha
<soee> EagleScreen: yes im downloading already
<soee> tell me pls if i create some virtual disk with virtualbox, can i snstall system on it ?
<yofel> soee: sure, set the cd you downloaded as the cd drive for the virtual machine, then you can install the system to the virtual disk like on a real pc
<soee> yofel: how much space do i need for kubuntu 10.04 ?
<paul___> 2 gig
<soee> thnx paul___
<paul___> soees: my bad "At least 4 GB of disk space (for full installation and swap space)"
<Roasted> I have a jaunty system here that doesnt log out. It just hangs. Why is this?
<paul___> how are ytou logging out? via command line or gui?
<Roasted> gui
<Roasted> I just simply hit log out and it hangs.
<Roasted> it also appears as if Im having trouble with suspending to ram. It just shuts off within 3 seconds after I hit suspect. Then when I hit the power button, the system fires up, but nothing else happens, nothing on the monitor
<Roasted> not that I need suspend, I either shut down or I'm logged in, but still kind of a blah thing :(
<paul___> did this just start happening or has it been a problem since the start.. the shuitdown issue
<jadedtech> greetings all
<r4v3nsw0rd> where is the cache for google-chrome-beta located?
<r4v3nsw0rd> hi
<jadedtech> would love some of  your collective wisdom for getting my damned ftp server to work behind the firewall....any takers?
<paul___> you using iptables or ufw?
<jadedtech> really a firewall issue....
<jadedtech> ufw
<jadedtech> guarddog interrface
<jadedtech> iptables gave me a headache....
<paul___> are you trying to make it accesible via internet or just the local network?
<jadedtech> via internet (from my Android phone actually).  I can SSH but FTP will not connect externally.
<paul___> can you ftp via local network?
<jadedtech> yeah, when I connect wi-fi router, ftp works fine.
<paul___> ok well then the issue doesnt seem to be ur firewall on ur machine its ur routers firewall?
<paul___> port forward on your router
<paul___> either that or your config file for the ftp
<paul___> what ftp you using?
<jadedtech> that is already set, did that at the same time I setup SSH on the router.
<paul___> you probably have it set to local net
<jadedtech> server or client?  client: DroidFTP, server: vsftp
<paul___> do me a fav. let me see sudo iptables -L and vsftp.conf
<jadedtech> you talking the server or router?  Router points to same IP address....server config <shrug>, not sure where to look in guarddog
<jadedtech> ok
<Roasted> sooooo not only can kubuntu not suspend on my computer, but it also hangs to reboot as well
<paul___> roasted: can you do it via command line without any issuses... sudo reboot and sudo shutdown -h now?
<Roasted> let me try that quick
<Roasted> its not a big deal if I cant get these systems rolling
<Roasted> the users for these systems are prodominantly XP, for gaming and such. I was just trying to introduce my brothers to kubuntu by having it already on here for them to use
<paul___> as for the suspend thing... how old is the computer... cause i know i can suspend
<paul___> cant*
<Roasted> its brand new
<Roasted> I jsut built them
<Roasted> and it appears as if I screwed up KDE anyway
<paul___> how so?
<Roasted> I f*cking hate it when people post "official" guides on google on how to upgrade things and it doesnt work
<Roasted> Im running jaunty, and I put the backports in to update KDE 4.2.2 to 4.3.2 on Jaunty
<Roasted> and its hosed
<Roasted> gah I hate people
<paul___> no no
<Roasted> Im just going to nuke the kubuntu idea
<paul___> i actually just did that the other day as well
<Roasted> what guide did you use
<paul___> but mine was from 4.x.x to the new 4.4 beta one
<Roasted> oh
<paul___> its on the kubuntu site
<Roasted> I guess KDE 4.2.2 isnt a big deal anyway, ya know
<paul___> front page
<Roasted> its pretty solid
<paul___> 4.4 is sexy as shit
<Roasted> they could just use that
<Roasted> really?
<paul___> yea
<paul___> cept
<Roasted> stable
<Roasted> ?
<paul___> not a lot of themes
<Tm_T> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Roasted> no thanks
<Roasted> realy paul?
<Roasted> themes on kde-look.org dont work or something?
<paul___> yea i had a few issues when i first updated but they got worked out... other than im in love with it
<paul___> yea not all of them
<paul___> but like its like they said this package is still beta
<Roasted> whens it set for final release
<paul___> lol thats a good question let me look
<rstob911> march i do believe
<jadedtech> sent....
<jadedtech> @Roasted....sounds like fun :/
<soee> can i somehow make virtualbox window bigger, i mean the main widnow with system ?
<jadedtech> Noticed this line in the vsftp.conf.... # Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).
<jadedtech> connect_from_port_20=YES.....what's with this if port 21 works locally?
<paul___> yea give a sec jadedtech ill look at it
<Tm_T> KDE 4.4 is stable in late january/early february
<jadedtech> find anything useful int he confits?
<jadedtech> confs
<jadedtech> sorry...@Paul
<Tm_T> stable as release that is
<paul___> nice tim
<jadedtech> @Paul....hopefully not being pushy but did you get that info I sent?
<jadedtech> thanks
<jadedtech> anyone know why the static ip issue with 9.04+?
<paul___> is the static ip one already taken on the network?
<jadedtech> nope, prior to my upgrade from 8.10TLS to 9.04, everything was static, as soon as the upgrade took, static ip settins would not allow me to do anything.  Have to switch to DHCP, relaly annoying.
<jadedtech> luckily I learned of 'static leace' on DD-WRT :)
<jadedtech> damn....full of typos today I guess..,.
<paul___> /etc/netwrok/interfaces .... were you putting the static ips in there or via gui?
<Roasted> jadedtech - pardon? what sounds like fun?
<paul___> and as for the ftp are there any reports in your logs...
<jadedtech> Roasted.....sarcastic comment on the hanging issue....
<jadedtech> @Paul, via gui
<paul___> roasted... did you try the command line shutdown?
<paul___> jadetech: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Roasted> paul - no, because KDE got hosed when the update for the backport backfired. Im reinstalling karmic now. Ill try logging out/shutting down right away when it gets fired up again
<paul___> jadedtech: your static ip is commented out...
<paul___> you are on dhcp
<jadedtech> yes, had to switch to thant when upgarded to 9.04 (not on 9.10)
<jadedtech> sorry...NOW on 9.10
<jadedtech> static lease is set on the router
<Roasted> has anybody ever timed how long it takes to install kubuntu? I swear its like 8 minutes flat.
<paul___> can you explain what would happen when it was static?
<jadedtech> static setup would not let me get out any where to any machine/url
<paul___> is this a server or desktop?
<jadedtech> Desktop (Dell Dimension 1100), the static issue seems to be fairly wide known, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-June/189421.html
<jadedtech> network manager bug
<paul___> yes but nm-applet is still just a front end to it /etc/network... have to tried disbaling it and then doing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart with the static ip unncommeted?
<Roasted> haaaaaaa, paul, logout works in karmic
<Tm_T> paul___: no, networkmanager is separate system from /etc/network/interfaces conf-file
<jadedtech> well, that's a whole other issue that is currently circumventer by the statis lease option in DD-WRT.  Right now I would just like to ftp from an external connection and I'm, not sure where the hold up is.  Firewall or vsftp config
<jadedtech> static*
<paul___> yea been looking at it its a pain in the ass to read when its not formated lol
<Roasted> wheres the user management tool in karmic?
<Roasted> where you add/remove users, groups, etc
<jadedtech> system.administration/users and groups
<jadedtech> system/administration*
<Roasted> were on kubuntu here, bro
<Roasted> not ubuntu
<paul___> jadedtech: i dont see anything wrong with your config/firewall... what ports do you have forwarded on your router for ftp?
<jadedtech> ah.....forgot.
<paul___> check it for me really quick
<jadedtech> SSH (22) and FTP (21)
<Roasted> annnnnybody know where the users/groups tool is at?
<Tm_T> Roasted: kuser ?
<Roasted> Tm_T pardon? kuser? I assume. I forget exactly. It was just the management tool for users and groups.
<paul___> put 20 in there as well
<Tm_T> Roasted: kuser can manage users and groups
<Roasted> Tm_T - just checked my jaunty rig. Yes kuser. Where is it?
<Roasted> Tm_t - I dont see it on my karmic desktop :(
<Tm_T> Roasted: if it's not in the menu, you might need to install it
<Roasted> oh really? I never had to before *shrug*
<paul___> could always do it the old fashioned way and go command line adduser... lol
<Roasted> paul - sure could :P
<Roasted> bingo. Just had to install it. Wonder why they took it out of karmic by default??
<jadedtech> ugh....no change, not that I expected port 20 addition to the router to be the saviour but would have been nice.
<paul___> well it is the data port.... for passive or active im pretty sure
<paul___> have you tried disabling ufw and then connecting
<Tm_T> I don't think ufw will block anything by default (:
<paul___> he has rules set
<paul___> on it
<Tm_T> ah, then
<Tm_T> though I wonder why
<paul___> wonder why why?
<jadedtech> diabled ufw through guarddog, still no connection.....quickest command to tell if ufw is really down>?
<paul___> ufw status
<Tm_T> jadedtech: have you tried ssh connection too?
<paul___> sudo ufw status
<jadedtech> ssh works no probs
<Tm_T> jadedtech: roger, that's always good
<jadedtech> status:inactive......so we're at vsftp config issue?
<jadedtech> from external connections only?
<Tm_T> jadedtech: is service running?
<jadedtech> yup, can connect locally
<paul___> jadetech: how are you testing from the outside... are you using a browser or ftp client
<jadedtech> test with my Android phone and about to test from a shell account....if I can remember my password for it :P
<paul___> 123456
<jadedtech> heh
<paul___> still nothing?
<jadedtech> not getting the connection it seems......
<paul___> timing out?
<paul___> port scan from the outside
<jadedtech> not sure if I can from my webhoster shell account....
<paul___> are you doing ftp ipaddy 21?
<jadedtech> nope, just typing in the namme (going through dyndns to get to my machine).  Do I need to specify 21 on the ftp shell prompt?
<Tm_T> ftp shell prompt?
<paul___> well not if the default port lol.... ged ithanonly if you c
<jadedtech> the ftp prompt in the shell account
<paul___> only if you changed it*
<jadedtech> nope haven't changed it
<Tm_T> jadedtech: ah, ftp command in shell prompt, roger
<jadedtech> trying again, seeing if it times out, taking awhile though....
<jadedtech> you two want to try the ftp address and see what you see?
<paul___> yea
<Roasted_> what do I do is I try to install kubuntu-restricted-extras and it backfires? Getting soem errors now. :(
<jadedtech> typed the open command and the address and it jsut sits there after hitting enter...
<jadedtech> the goot thing about most of those errors is that google is your best friend I found :)
<jadedtech> good*
<jadedtech> finally, connection timed out
<paul___> well... its shows port 21 and 20 opened
<paul___> i mean
<paul___> NO
<paul___> 21 isnt opened
<paul___> 20 22 and a few higher ports
<jadedtech> ??  really.....
<paul___> yes
<paul___> just nmap'ed you
<paul___> to make it was
<jadedtech> nmap;0
<paul___> <3 nmap lol
<jadedtech> nmap = awesome
<paul___> saved me so much trouble on all me servers
<Roasted_> so I tried -f install, --configure -a, and Im still getting errors after I attempted to install kubuntu restricted extras. What gives?
<paul___> what repo is that under? did you add it?
<jadedtech> so to find out where the restriction is huh.......
<Roasted_> add it? I alwyas just ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Roasted_> it worked every other time I used it
<Roasted_> it says something about its erroring out on the ca-certificate for java
<paul___> did you check the disk for erros before you installed?
<Roasted_> I just now noticed that part of it
<Roasted_> paul - yes
<Bugsbane> Does *anyone* have nepomuk working with Virtuoso? Mine just always seems to complain it's not installed.
<jadedtech> odd that I can connect locally , either at a terminal or with my phone, but not externally.  Router obviously allows port 21 between systems but is it possible to block external only?....
<paul___> jadedtech: long story short (from exprience) change the port vftp listens on and do the same on the router
<paul___> brb
<paul___> and then try
<jadedtech> best port to use alternatively?
<paul___> 2021?
<paul___> roasted... whereabouts in pa?
<Roasted_> lancaster
<Roasted_> how can I fix my java bullshit :(
<paul___> wait is that what you been trying to install this whole time?
<Roasted_> kubuntu restricted extras
<Roasted_> but it errors out on ca-certificates-java
<paul___> did you apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade first?
<Roasted_> no....
<paul___> try that
<Roasted_> should I try it nowk
<paul___> you just inmstalled right?
<paul___> update yer system first
<Roasted_> yeah
<Roasted_> its still erroring out
<Roasted_> oh my god
<Roasted_> this is why I dont touch karmic. I never have anything but issues.
<Bugsbane> It's often worth trying apt-get upgrade in a maximised console window. Often java's license accept thing causes problems
<Roasted_> it is maxed
<paul___> whatst he error
<Roasted_> E: sub process /var/bin/dpkg returned an error (1), ca-certificates-java
<jadedtech> http://www.google.ca/search?q=E%3A+sub+process+%2Fvar%2Fbin%2Fdpkg+returned+an+error+%281%29%2C+ca-certificates-java&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<jadedtech> @ Roasted
<paul___> did you try holding that package and then update?
<jadedtech> ok, noob moment....what's the proper syntax for ftping to a server with an alternate port?
<Roasted_> hold that package, THEN update??
<paul___> ftp ip port
<Roasted_> thank you for linking me to google, jadedtech. Why didn't I think of that before? L O L !!
<paul___> what commands are you using @ roasted
<Roasted_> I was at page 19 on google before I came here. <_<
<jadedtech> Roaster yet welcome :)
<jadedtech> Roasted.....
<Roasted_> paul - what commands? Im simply trying to install this damn thing. I never had an issue with this package before.
<paul___> hopw are you doing it gui or command line?
<Roasted_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras, then it backfired.
<Roasted_> cli
<paul___> sudo apt-get update
<Roasted_> I did
<paul___> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Roasted_> when I run apt-get upgrade I get the same error.
<paul___> hrmm...
<paul___> jadedtree: ITS WORKS
<paul___> lol
<Roasted_> any other ideas paul? Im stuck :( no idea what else I can do
<jadedtech> yeah, just got it here too!  Yeah....now let's try adding in the firewall....
<paul___> sudo apt-get check
<paul___> ?
<i_is_broke> what is the command to force a fsck on reboot?
<Roasted_> check didnt work either :/
<paul___> @ i broke
<paul___> i dont think there is a command
<paul___> BUT
<jadedtech> damn, firewall won't let me ftp in....
<paul___> sudo touch /forcecheck
<paul___> i mean
<paul___> forcefsck
<paul___> @jaded check ur ftp logs
<i_is_broke> paul___, command not found..
<paul___> sudo touch /forcefsck      ?
<jadedtech> nefvermind, got it!  WooHoo!
<jadedtech> time to test the Droid....
<paul___> nice!
<i_is_broke> paul___, we will find out in just a sec..lol
<i_is_broke> its rebooting now.
<jadedtech> SWEET!  Got that one too!.....mildly annoyed that the default port isn't working but <shrug> whatever gets the job done at the end of the day.  Thanks guys!
<paul___> *high-five*
<jadedtech> well....now that I am connected....need to figure out why I'm not seeing any files/directories..... :/
<Izinucs> Is there a #kubuntu+1 or is 10.04 talked about here?
<i_is_broke> well all have a safe and merry christmas..:D
<paul___> you know ftp commands?
<jadedtech> oh I know them, I meant using my droid.  See everything works fine from a shell account, the droid app does an 'ls' command automatically.....it's just showing blank.....odd...
<jadedtech> it's like it's a permission thing?
<paul___> not if same ursename and password for each
<jadedtech> how do you mean?  using same username to ftp in with as I log on with....
<paul___> wait?
<paul___> im confused
<paul___> ls is also a ftp command?
<paul___> thought it was pwd?
<paul___> wait nvm ls is as well lol
<jadedtech> just found out that I hve to setup the passive port as well on the firewall.
<paul___> idk... if it works from the shell account with the same username and pass ur using for droid i dont see how it can be a permissions issue
<paul___> oh
<paul___> cause you doing it thru browser?
<paul___> ftp://site?
<jadedtech> nope, shell account.....I gues I meant in the vsftpd.conf
<jadedtech> saw this:  http://beginlinux.com/blog/2009/10/ubuntu-9-10-ftp-connections/
<paul___> lol this is why i hate ftp lol scp & vpn way to go lol
<jadedtech> I hear ya.....but i need to learn this first I think.  Probably more common in the working world.
<kubian> hello..did a fresh install because plasma-desktop keeps segfaulting but still a problem..error 4 in libplasma.so.3.0.0..system is lucid 4.4b2..any idea how to fix this?
<kubian> drkonqi is also segfaulting at error 4 in libkdecore.so.5.4.0..not sure if they are related but looks like drkonqi is trying to report the plasma segfauklt
<jadedtech> still having issues trying to get passive to work externally....ugh...
<kubian> quite embarassing here..trying to show off the power and beauty of kubuntu to my friends/guest..but nothing to show but the black background  :(
<soee> kubian: what version ?
<jadedtech> well, thanks for all your help today guys....gonna give it a break.  At least it's a good step closer!
<kubian> soee: 4.4 B2
<soee> try to logout and login again
<kubian> soee: i have been doing that since 4.4 B1.  finally trashed it for a new install and still getting the same
<dagon2> it's kinda interesting because kde 4.3 is faster than Gnome 2.28 :P
<soee> kubian: i had the same problem with blackscreen and so i decided to reinstall system, iv installed 9.10 and updated do kde 4.4 b2 without installing 4.3.4 first
<soee> also nvidia drivers 195 version
<soee> and now system works perfect (except networkmanager cras when closing system :))
<kubian> soee: this is a fresh 10.4 install with 4.4 B2
<soee> ah so u have 10.04 thats explain a lot
<kubian> with the regular video-nv driver
<soee> what version is there by default ?
<soee> 180 ?
<kubian> soee: the plain vanilla nv driver..xserver-xorg-video-nv
<soee> ah
<soee> did u tried kill X and start again ?
<kubian> soee: yes
<soee> and the same ?
<kubian> soee: startx, kdm the same results..
<soee> kubian: and it happend (blackscreen) just after fresh install ?
<kubian> soee: exactly..
<soee> kubian: and did u installed updates ?
<kubian> soee:  uptodate
<kubian> i'm using it right now..but with Alt+F2 to run apps
<kubian> soee: the thing is lxde is ok
<talonstriker> not really a kubuntu specific problem, but I'll post here anyway
<kubian> soee: and need to logon twice from kdm.. if that may help
<talonstriker> is there a way i can update my hardware drivers without upgrading the whole OS?
<soee> well i remember that when i had blackscreen i had to logout and lodin again and it wcreen was ok
<talonstriker> i'm currently using hardy and the wireless has imporved drastically (for my card) in the subsequent releases
<talonstriker> but I don't want to leave behind kde3 :)
<soee> talonstriker: leave it 4.4 rox :D
<talonstriker> my cheap ass laptop doesn't handle kde4 well
<talonstriker> besides many of my favorite apps suck in kde4
<talonstriker> namely kate
<Roasted_> kate sucks?
<Mamarok> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kubian> talonstrike: if u just need the new driver just download the deb package and then install..hoping it does not need any more deps
<Roasted_> language?
<Roasted_> It doesn't appear to me that anybody was using foul language. <_<
<Mamarok> you both did, keep it on topic, please
<Mamarok> also, discussion don't belong here, those should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted_> No, nobody did. But as you wish, back to Kubuntu.
<dagon2> actually, you both did
<Roasted_> lol?
<dagon2> "suck", "sucks", "cheap ass"
<talonstriker> how do I find the latest deb?
<Roasted_> oh, I didn't notice the cheap *** part
<talonstriker> ugh in today's society i don't think those are considered foul
<Roasted_> but suck and sucks isn't swearing, which is what I was basing my 2 cents off of.
<Mamarok> dagon2: no need to repeat that, just stay on topic
<talonstriker> but i digress
<dagon2> Mamarok: just pointing out to help
<Mamarok> talonstriker: as mentioned by the bot, this is a family friendly channel for support only, please take discussions to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted_> and remember, kids. kindergarten language here.
<Roasted_> Has anybody ever had kubuntu restricted extras give them any trouble? I just had it back fire on me on a new install, something about the CA Certificate for Java...
<Roasted_> I already did a fresh install to get around it since I need to get this system rolling asap, but I couldnt understand why something as common as the restricted package gave me a headache. I ran -f install, --configure -a, apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, etc. Nothing cured it.
<soee> Roasted_: i had some problems with installation
<Roasted_> soee - with restricted extras?
<soee> yes, but finally i got them
<Roasted_> soee - did you have the same problem as me, in regard to the CA java certificate?
<soee> Roasted_: no o dont think so
<kubian> soee: no more ideas?
<soee> brb
<Roasted> noob question - where do I search for files on my hdd in kubuntu?
<yofel> Roasted: there's kfind. In Dolphin: Tools->Find File...
<SonhadorPR>  Hey all, having a little problem with KUbuntu 9.10 not recognizing NTFS HDDs. I try to do it on GUI, it gives me error: Unable to Main Drive Authentication is required. I've always been able to access the Internal NTFS drives, why is this problem coming up now?
<david_> good day
<yofel> SonhadorPR: never heard of that error, do you have some kind of password for the drives or anything like that?
<Guest95324> hola a todos
<david_> hola mi amigo
<Guest95324> alguien habla español
<maco> Guest95324: #kubuntu-es
<david_> yo hablo un poco esponol
<Guest95324> que tal david
<david_> nada
<Guest95324> te escribo desde chile ¿lo conoces?
<maco> me pardone. este canale es para solo inglés. hablan español en #kubuntu-es, por favor.
<david_> no se, yo siempre hablo un poco espanol, lo siento
<Guest95324> como ingreso a kubuntu-es?
<david_> que signifca "ingreso" en ingles
<Guest95324> como voy
<Guest95324> intro
<david_>  /join #kubuntu-es
<Sinclair86> anyone here upgrade to the kde 4.4 beta package?
<soee> im back :)
<soee> Sinclair86: yes me
<Sinclair86> have you had a problem with knetworkmanager?
<soee> Sinclair86: knetworkmanager crashes every logout/restart/closing system
<Sinclair86> what about on booting?
<soee> nope only when im quiting my desktop
<Sinclair86> the gui fails... and i like looking at it in the system tray
<Sinclair86> even command line doing it... no errors
<Sinclair86> and doesnt show up
<Sinclair86> been thru the logs and nothing? where does it dump to?
<soee> i think knm is buggy now
<soee> anyway after few days i have 5.1 sound here in kubuntu 9.10
<soee> all i had to do was to install oss and replace alsa :)
<Sinclair86> its works... i mean changing the seetings thru app > system > network settings the gui/icon just keep crashing
<Sinclair86> yeai had to do that as well
<Sinclair86> wait
<soee> Sinclair86: you got oss ?
<Sinclair86> are you wireless?
<soee> Sinclair86: no im using router
<soee> cable connection
<Sinclair86> arg
<michael__> Why can't i not connect to irc.netchan.org
<michael__> : /
<david_> how do I get flash player on 9.10, terminal tells me it's part of another package and firefox doesn't reconize APT files
<shaamani1e> david_: Try installing ubuntu/kubuntu-restricted-extras I guess?
<michael__> I downloded flash player without a problem
<michael__> i am a first time user of ubuntu.... now if only i could connect to irc.netchan.org  i'll be pleased with this os.
<david_> sha,,anile: ty it worked
<soee> david_: download deb from adobe www
<soee> or install restricted extras as he said :)
<david_> lol
<david_> what do I do with .deb files for future reference
<shaamani1e> david_: .deb files are like .exe files from windows
<shaamani1e> david_: read about apt-get/aptitude, I'd rather stick with it. :)
<david_> i always use apt-get but I always have the problem of not knowing what I want to install is called, and there's no lise option
<david_> list*
<shaamani1e> david_: If you know at least a bit of what you want to install, use the tab completion to help you out.
<shaamani1e> Like... sudo aptitude install mysql <tab> <tab>
<shaamani1e> And it'll show everything with mysql*
<shaamani1e> Theres also: sudo apt-cache search <expression or what you want>
<david_> ty
<shaamani1e> Ie. sudo apt-cache search mysql
<shaamani1e> And it'll show a list of packages and its description
<roam> I can't change the size of my kaffeine. It's much too wide. How do I make it smaller?
#kubuntu 2009-12-25
<pete_> hi all
<running_rabbit07> Happy Holidays All! I recently installed Brasero on my Kubuntu machine and now I can't open any folders. I uninstalled Brasero, because the only reply I got to my thread, was to tell me I am supposed to use the Kubuntu program. Anyway, does anyone know what I have to do to get my folder opening capaabilities back? Thanx
<pumba> what do you mean by saying "you can not open any folders"?
<running_rabbit07> If I try to open a file, brasero tries to open it instead of Dolphin, after uninstalling brasero, I get a window saying brasero can't be found
<running_rabbit07> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8555522#post8555522 is my UF thread where there is a screenshot of the brasero window that was popping up.
<running_rabbit07> Am I going to hve to reinstall Kubuntu to fix the settings?
<asobi> anyone know how to extract .z01, .z02 etc?
<daskreech> What's the file type?
<archnub> hi can anyone help me debug the issue im having with my hauppauge 1250 card?
<archnub> its being autodetected correctly but spews out tveeprom 0-0050: Encountered bad packet header [ff]. Corrupt or not a Hauppauge eeprom. message
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems with knetworkmanager
<Wolfcastle> sometimes on startup it shows me the available wifi connection but it doesn't try to connect when i click on it
<Wolfcastle> only thing that fixes it is a restart of knetworkmanager
<daskreech> THat's hauppage audio ?
<daskreech> Wolfcastle: is there anything interesting about the network ?
<Wolfcastle> daskreech: not really, protected with wpa2
 * daskreech slowly backs off :)
<archnub> no its a tv card
<daskreech> archnub: ah right. I'd say hit up #mythtv they would have great knowledge of TV cards
<archnub> i agree and i have googled every website about it for the last 2 days no luck
<archnub> even recompiled the latest and greatest v4l-dvb drivers 4 times now, tried messing with insmod options, etc
<Roasted> noob question - "user is not in sudoers file" how can I add a user to have sudo rights from within kuser management tool?
<daskreech> Roasted: How much power would you like them to have?
<Roasted> daskreech - I just needed them to have sudo power. But I figured it out. In kuser you have to addt hem to the "admin" group.
<Roasted> I got confused becuase you see, I created a user named "administrator", so I had an administrator group there. So I added my new user to administrator thinking that was it, not realizing administrator was a "user group"
<daskreech> Roasted: I was going to say if you wanted them to have the same power as the first user just add them to the admin group
<Roasted> once I added him to "admin" I was good to go
<daskreech> Roasted: Ah right
<Roasted> gosh I hate last minute set ups. trying to get these done so I can put these darn computers under the tree! :P
<daskreech> Roasted: if you give up then say the gift is 10 months of cost free support :)
<Roasted> lol - thats the only downside with immediate family. The support is kind of pre-built in :P
<Roasted> but hey, two new dual booting rigs for my HS/freshmanincollege brothers, theyll be happy
<Roasted> if not I'll just do the brotherly thing - resort to violence
<Roasted> hey if I add a new user as "admin" within kuser, would I be okay then to delete the first user I created on the system?
<daskreech> Roasted: http://tinyurl.com/ydgtmj6
<daskreech> Roasted: Why would you want to delete them?
<Roasted> I gotta start doing that. Heck, just tonight I ended up troubleshooting a family members laptop with a virus at a family gathering :P
<Roasted> daskreech - well by force of habit when I set up new systems, I add the user "administrator" just becuase its the common practice at work.
<Roasted> daskreech - these systems are going to my brothers, curt and tyler, so I created a user account on each one to correspond with that username. But administrator is still there, and kind of useless now.
<Roasted> I just wanted to see if I could nuke that account, leaving curt the only acct on his pc and tyler the only acct on his pc.
<Roasted> but I didnt want to upset anything, permissions wise, if I do that. I wasnt sure if the first user MUST exist for all eternity on *nix boxes or what.
<daskreech> Roasted: give administrator a bastard of a password and use the same password on all the computers. If they royally screw everything up you will have a backup user. Write down the details and keep it somewhere safe of course
<Roasted> yeah, I can do that. BUT - COULD I delete adminstrator if I really wanted?
<daskreech> yeah
<daskreech> You'd regret it later :)
<Roasted> how so
<daskreech> cause at somepoint someone will change the password then sometime later they will screw everthng up then they will call you
<Roasted> gotta love recovery console, man :P
<daskreech> I had someone get annoyed that they had to keep typing sudo so they chowned / to themselves
<Roasted> sudo useradd, reboot, log in as newly created user, even if the only user prior on the system was completely FUBAR'd
<Roasted> lol
<Roasted> thats awesome
<daskreech> Yeah one of the things I need o putin my Linux class
<daskreech> to put in
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> I hear that one
<kubian> why do that when you can use sudo -i to give you a root session
<daskreech> What do you have left to do?
<Roasted> daskreech - what do you mean? on these systems Im doing?
<daskreech> kubian: You'd be amazed at what the mind comes up with once they grasp the flexibilty of Linux without any background or history
<daskreech> Roasted: Yes
<Roasted> just gotta pull the data off my linux server
<Roasted> daskreech - you see, my brothers run XP, so all of their stuff is there. I use 3rd party windows software to sync their documents to my samba server every night at 3 am.
<Roasted> daskreech - so that way when their rig crashes, which has happened 3 times for poor curt (and oddly 0 times for tyler) I have a backup of their stuff.
<Roasted> daskreech - Im just pulling last nights backup off (30 gig per) so their systems are AS ready to go as possible when they open them up tomorrow.
<daskreech> cool
<gp> merry chrismas
<gp> hello I just updraded to karmic koala and its able to set the display resolution
<gp> when i restarted it said ur booting low graphic mode and then was not able set my screen resolution
<gp> it was working perfectly in kubuntu draper
<gp> My system is Hp proliant ML110
<gp> and Display is Sansung SyncMaster 940 BW -> 19 inch with 1400 X900 display
<gp> is any body there ?
<gp> helloooooooooooooo
<gp> calling houston
<gp> wtf
<gp__> hello
<Roasted> why is kubuntu so retarded with screen resolution
<daskreech> gp__: hi
<daskreech> gp__: What video card do you have?
<gp__> hi
<gp__> daskreech: intel
<daskreech> Roasted: I find that if KDM doesn't register properly then screen resolution gets kinda borked
<daskreech> gp__: Can You be more specific ?
<gp__> how to findout
<daskreech> sudo lshw -C Video
<Roasted> daskreech - well I was just messing around with the resolution on this system. I forced it to 1024x768 just because. I rebooted. It comes up as 1680x1050.  Okay fine. But when I hit "display" in system settings its like, OHW AIT, NOW I REMEMBER and instantly reverts back to 1024x768. It's like, come on, it's a fricken resolution. Stay with what I say.
<gp__> lspci -v  | grep vga
<gp__> *-display UNCLAIMED
<gp__>        description: VGA compatible controller
<gp__>        product: MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1)
<gp__>        vendor: Matrox Graphics, Inc.
<FloodBotK1> gp__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gp__>        physical id: 0
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: pong
<gp__> daskreech: its Matrox Graphics ...but it was working in previous version before upgrade
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Any explanation as to why I can't see kipiplugins from the beta ppa ?
<JontheEchidna> can't see it?
<daskreech> apt-cache policy kipi-plugins
<daskreech> Candidate: 0.7.0-1ubuntu2
<gp__> daskreech: what to do now
<daskreech> 500 http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<daskreech> 500 http://jm.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages[A[A
<daskreech> gp__: It's unclaimed. Hmm
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: ^^^
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<gp__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesServersHp
<gp__> its listed here
<daskreech> gp__: Ok cool
<daskreech> gp__: umm last updated two years ago
<gp__> yeah :-(
<daskreech> there is a possibilty that the drivers for that have been dropped
<daskreech> Let me see if I can find out. What kernel do you have?
<daskreech>  uname -r
<gp__> 2.6.31-16-generic
<daskreech> gp__: Seems to have a driver
<gp__> do i have to enable it or something ?
<daskreech> gp__: can you see if lsmod | grep mga shows anything ?
<gp__> nopes :-(
<daskreech> try sudo modprobe mga
<gp__> daskreech: sudo modprobe mga returns nothing
<gp__> daskreech: sorry abt late reply
<daskreech> gp__: ok rerun the lsmod grep
<gp__> daskreech: you mean lsmod | grep vga
<gp__> ?
<gp__> mga                    60156  0
<gp__> lsmod | grep mga  mga                    60156  0 drm                   159584  1 mga
<gp__> daskreech: what I have do do next ...restart x server ?
<daskreech> gp__: yes
<daskreech> gp__: No I think you can just change your res now though you may want to check if X is using the mga driver
<gp__> crl + alt + backspace not working
<daskreech> gp__: don't zap
<slawcio> i have question (kubuntu - kde), how to set kmplayer (or how to set in kde) one instance opening kmaplyer's.. i don't want have 10 runned players but only one. like winamp :)
<gp> daskreech: restarted x still same issue :-(
<gp> my screen resolution should be 1400 X 900 but its at 1360 X 768
<gp__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/346290/  ->> my X.conf file
<daskreech> gp__: oK
<gp__> daskreech: here the complete information ->>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/346292/
<TL> problems here - while trying to open / mount ntfs drive.. "the enclosing drive for your volumeis locked"
<TL> what now?
<daskreech> IrcSystemError: try and put in the driver in the xorg.conf
<daskreech> TL: The enclosing drive?
<IrcSystemError> daskreech: how ?
<TL> never mind it magically disappeared :)
<TL> probably synaptic update
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> IrcSystemError: in the Device Section add in Driver mga
<IrcSystemError> daskreech: where to put driver name X.conf ?
<IrcSystemError> oks thanks
<IrcSystemError> daskreech: I have update X.conf as u told ->> pl check it here ->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/346302/
<IrcSystemError> restarting x
<slawcio> i have question (kubuntu - kde), how to set kmplayer (or how to set in kde) one instance opening kmaplyer's.. i don't want have 10 runned players but only one. like winamp :)
<gp> daskreech: restarted x after adding driver in x.conf ...no effect
<gp> daskreech:  pl help me
<gp> i cant change the resolution
<daskreech> slawcio: I think it's how you call it try %t instad of %u for the file type
<slawcio> ok, how to set file type?
<daskreech> gp: try sudo xrandr 0
<daskreech> slawcio: In system settings or Konqueror settings file type
<slawcio> i use dolphin :)
<daskreech> slawcio: system settings then
<gp> daskreech: did you mean  xrandr -q  ?
<gp> http://pastebin.com/m4c3c5f1e
<daskreech> gp: xrandr -s 0
<gp> gives blank response
<daskreech> gp: seems to think that 1360 x 768 is the highest you can go
<gp> cant i force it to 1400 X 900 res
<gp> my eyes are paining at this res
<daskreech> gp: ha yes you can
<slawcio> daskreech:
<daskreech> Put the modelines in the xorg.conf
<slawcio> defaut is: kmplayer -caption "%c" %i %U
<slawcio> what I must add?
<daskreech> slawcio: urk! I'm not that great at the file type code passing
<daskreech> I think you change %U to something else
<daskreech> slawcio: #kde might know better >_>
<slawcio> you started helping me and you must finish it!
<gp> daskreech: where to modline in monitor or screen section
<daskreech> slawcio: :-)
<daskreech> gp: monitor
<vlad> привет всем
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE SC 4.3.4 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 | KDE SC 4.4 Beta2 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-2 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Mamarok> !ru | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vlad> sssory
<slawcio> daskreech: i using script "pkill -9 mplayer; kmplayer[...]" ;p
<slawcio> now work
<daskreech> slawcio: Umm ok
<monkill> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
<noaXess> so m wishes from switzerland..... merry christmas.. and all the best for 2010
<noaXess> can someone, if you will :), look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/346338/
<noaXess> have medibuntu and vdpau apt sources installed..
<TheFuzzball> Happy Christmas!
<neptunepink> Computer had to be euthanised because of malignant kernel threads, now a bunch of icon graphics are missing, and god-knows-what-else. Is there a way to have dpkg repair this?
<Kelvari> I have been having problems with Kubuntu Karmic while surfing the web. Sometimes the website that loads - or at least tries to load - isn't the website that I'm trying to go to.
<Kelvari> As one recent example, I tried to go to http://www.google.com, and wound up on the Bing search homepage.
<Kelvari> This has happened with both wireless and wired connections, both using DHCP
<Kelvari> Can anyone provide any suggestions on how to fix this problem, and keep it from happening in the future?
<subito> Kelvari: wasn't there some typo in the address?
<Kelvari> No, the address had been entered correctly.
<Kelvari> Even doing a ping to the URL returned a response from the incorrect site and IP address.
<Kelvari> Sometimes going to http://www.google.com would put me through to the Bing website, sometimes it would put me through to Mozilla's website.
<subito> hello, is there a way for okular to search arabic words in a pdf document? i've tried and it finds nothing
<Kelvari> I'd suspect that that would depend on how the PDF was set up in the first place. If it's set as an image, I doubt you'd be able to find any phrases that you'd search for. If it's set up more like a text file, then you'd have better luck.
<monkill> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lordganesh> how to schedule events in kubuntu
<lordganesh> how to schedule tasks in kubuntu
<monkill> now install air blue theme final last desktop 9.10
<monkill> help me
<Kelvari> Does anyone know how to fix DNS problems in Kubuntu Karmic?
<sinclair86> you running a dns server or /etc/resolv.conf stuff?
<Kelvari> This is after initial install with kubuntu-restricted-extras package installed. DNS is supposed to be handled by my router.
<sinclair86> you know your the second person today that had issues aftert hat
<sinclair86> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sinclair86> whats in there?
<sinclair86> and
<sinclair86> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Kelvari> give me 1 second and I'll tell you.
<Kelvari> resolv.conf = # Generated by NetworkManager
<sinclair86> thats it? no nameserver?
<Kelvari> interfaces = auto lo (line 1) iface lo inet loopback (line 2)
<Kelvari> no nameserver
<lordganesh> if i want run ktorrent at 2:00 am automatically , how could i do it in kubuntu?
<monkill> now install air blue theme final last desktop 9.10
<monkill> ?
<sinclair86> kelvari echo nameserver 192.168.1.1 >> /etc/resolv.conf assuming your network is 192.168.1.1/24
<sinclair86> as for the interfaces file was that all that was in there?
<sinclair86> whas the output of iwconfig
<Kelvari> Went in to add that line, and there's actually more to the resolv.conf than what it was showing me
<sinclair86> domain and search and nameserver?
<Kelvari> # Generated by NetworkManager (Line1) domain domain_not_set.invalid (line 2) search domain_not_set.invalid (Line 3) nameserver 192.168.1.1 (Line 4) nameserver 206.124.65.253 (Line 5)
<sinclair86> kk tahts fine
<sinclair86> is the interface actually up?
<sinclair86> output of ifconfig?
<Kelvari> wlan0 has inet addr:192.168.1.64
<Kelvari> The interface is up, and I can get online
<sinclair86> then whats the issue?
<Kelvari> I will try to go to a website, such as Google.com, and end up getting redirected to another website, such as bing.com or mozilla.com
<sinclair86> someone hacked ur router?
<Kelvari> not as far as I am able to tell.
<Kelvari> wireless is WPA encrypted
<Kelvari> and remote administrtation is disabled.
<sinclair86> what version of ubuntu you on?
<Kelvari> Kubuntu 9.10 x86
<subito> Kelvari: does it happen on other computers?
<sinclair86> lol stupid me go figure ur in this chat
<Kelvari> Only on computers that are running a Karmic release
<sinclair86> how many do you have?
<Kelvari> I have 2 that are running Karmic - my laptop (Kubuntu), and my mother's computer (Ubuntu).
<sinclair86> and are you kde 4.3?
<Kelvari> Correct. All updates have been installed.
<tsimpson> does it happen in multiple browsers?
<Kelvari> Yes. It happens in both Konqueror and Firefox.
<subito> Kelvari: and during a simple ping too, you said
<Kelvari> Yes
<Kelvari> In the past, it has acutally interfered with my ability to get updates, as well.
<tsimpson> so you type in "google.com" and get redirected to a new site? or does it show "google.com" but display another web page?
<tsimpson> *show in the address bar
<Kelvari> The URL will show http://www.google.com but I will be looking at either the Bing homepage or the Mozilla homepage, or some other site.
<subito> Kelvari: are you connected using wifi or ethernet?
<Kelvari> This has happened both with wi-fi and ethernet connections.
<tsimpson> then it's something to do with your DNS server(s)
<tsimpson> or the DNS servers your router is using
<Kelvari> I have a machine running Windows 7 that does not have these problems, despite being connected to the same router.
<sinclair86> yea and 206.124.65.253 is verizon dns.... you have fios?
<Kelvari> I wish... I'm actually still sub-megabit
<sinclair86> but your provider is verizon correct?
<Kelvari> Yes.
<subito> Kelvari: have you tried cleaning your interfaces file and connecting without network manager?
<Kelvari> I have done a full format and reinstall of the OS, and have even had this problem from a LiveCD
<sinclair86> he doesnt have anything in those files
<subito> Kelvari: but have you tried connecting without networkmanager?
<sinclair86> first 2 i asked to see was resolv and /network/interfaces
<tsimpson> if you type in "host www.google.com 192.168.1.1" into a shell, is it different from "host www.google.com 206.124.65.253"?
<Kelvari> I haven't tried that, tsimpson.
<tsimpson> if so, it's your router acting strangely, and windows may be favouring the public DNS rather than the private
<Kelvari> tsimpson: There is a discrepency between the IP adddresses
<Kelvari> using 192.168.1.1, I get 209.85.225.x
<Kelvari> using 206.124.65.253 I get 64.233.169.x
<sinclair86> block ur 192.168.1.1
<sinclair86> in resolv
<sinclair86> 209 != google
<tsimpson> both are apparently google blocks
<tsimpson> 209.85.128.0 - 209.85.255.255 is owed by Google Inc
<tsimpson> *owned
<sinclair86> >_<
<tsimpson> as is 64.233.160.0 - 64.233.191.255
<Kelvari> I'm willing to listen to any other suggestions.
<lordganesh> how to do port forwarding in kubuntu
<Kelvari> Okay... I'm having the issue right now on my laptop. www.whois.net brought me to the Google.com homepage.
<tsimpson> lordganesh: you port forward with your router
<Kelvari> 192.168.1.1 reports IP 74.125.95.100; 206.14.65.253 reports 199.238.166.245
<tsimpson> the latter seems correct
<lordganesh> tsimpson: i m asking how to do that
<tsimpson> lordganesh: you use your routers admin interface
<Kelvari> tsimpson: It looks like Sinclaire was right - my router is giving me bad DNS information.
<sinclair86> wewt wewt
<Kelvari> 74.125.95.100 is Google's, and 199.238.166.245 is Whois.net's
<Kelvari> I guess Win7 was just relying on the external information, and Kubuntu the internal infrmation. I'll see what I can do to fix that, and hopefully have a good day of error-free browsing.
<tsimpson> Kelvari: you should be able to override the DNS servers by adding the line "supersede domain-name-server 206.124.65.253" to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Kelvari> I'm thinking of setting the Router to refer to either OpenDNS or Google DNS
<tsimpson> Kelvari: you try that first, if all else fails then try editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Kelvari> Will do. Thank you for your time and help.
<sinclair86> tsimpson editting resolv.conf could do it as well too?
<tsimpson> sinclair86: resolv.conf is regenerated every time you connect to the network
<sinclair86> ... damn guess ive been doing it wrong this whole time lol
<monkill> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OpenSorce> lol
<monkill> !rootlogin
<monkill> !loginroot
<monkill> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<tsimpson> what are you looking for?
<monkill> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsimpson> monkill: what are you looking for?
<shadeslayer> monkill: any problems?
<monkill> now sesson login root ?
<tsimpson> monkill: "sudo -i"
<shadeslayer> monkill: eh? there is no root password,use sudo before a  command
<tsimpson> "sudo -i" will start a shell as the root user
<shadeslayer> (sudo -s too :) )
<tsimpson> -s just runs the shell, -i runs the login shell
<besitzer> hilfe
<OpenSorce> monkill, lol, hence ubottu's first reply to you was accurate
<besitzer> wer kann mir helfen
<tsimpson> !de | besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<besitzer> is doch kacke
<monkill> Air final update (plasma theme)
<monkill>   
<monkill> Plasma Theme now install kubuntu karmic ?
<shadeslayer> monkill: the default plasma theme is Air..
<monkill> black a now run blue air ?
<shadeslayer> monkill: youre not a native english speaker?
<monkill> sorry :(
<shadeslayer> monkill: oh no problem we have loco channels as well
<shadeslayer> monkill: which language do you speak?
<monkill> :)
<wesley> is it possible that on part of harddrive is damaged and other parts not?
<shadeslayer> wesley: yeah
<shadeslayer> wesley: one of my HD's 'tore' apart at one place and the rest of the platters were fine
<wesley> because I have 500 gb of 931 in use, because on other 500 there is a part damaged
<shadeslayer> wesley: you can try and fsck it and see if something comes up,i would suggest you get it replaced
<wesley> I have it replaced, but when I did it still wasnt broken
<wesley> so I wanted use it as external
<wesley> Now I have 500 gb at back in use, leaving 300 gb away
<shadeslayer> wesley: so youre point is?
<wesley> that I can still use it, but I would like to know  exact where the damage is
<shadeslayer> wesley: ah.. thats more problematic...  there was a app,i cant remember the name..
<wesley> can I see where it goes wrong? or just go create filesystems each 20gb and then see where I fail?
<shadeslayer> wesley: im trying to find something :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: fdisk
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope its testdisk
<shadeslayer> wesley: try testdisk
<shadeslayer> wesley: testdisk - Partition scanner and disk recovery tool
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, he needs to repair these anyway
<Mamarok> wesley: also running SMART on it is a good idea, just to be sure it is not dying
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: he wants to know the exact areas of damage
<wesley> yes so I can use what is not damaged, its 1tb hd
<Mamarok> that doesn't really matter, you need to mark those sectors as damaged anway to avoid stuff is written to it
<wesley> I will not partition it
<Mamarok> so it's pretty irrelevant where the damage is
<shadeslayer> wesley: anyways itll eventually spread to other parts,so the whole disk will eventually die..
<wesley> really? if I just use one part?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's why I say running smart to make sure the integrity is not ruined
<shadeslayer> yeah thats a good option
<Mamarok> wesley: is the disk integrity is rotten, then it will spread and kill the disk ultimately
<Mamarok> which can happen quite fast, so running smart, then fix with fdisk if the disk is healthy is the best you can do
<shadeslayer> wesley: also suppose the platter heads start colliding nasty stuff could happen
<Mamarok> if smart tells you the disk has problems, get yourself a new one fast
<shadeslayer> i.e if the disk platters are physically damaged
<wesley> I lready have a new one, I upgraded to ecodrive of 1,5 tb
<Mamarok> wesley: well, then check tat faulty disk with smart
<Mamarok> !smartz
<Mamarok> !smart
<shadeslayer> !info smart-notifier
<ubottu> smart-notifier (source: smart-notifier): graphical hard disk health status notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-1.1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Cuddletauren> !info moo
<ubottu> Package moo does not exist in karmic
<Mamarok> Cuddletauren: behave
<Mamarok> wesley: the package name is actually smartmontools
<wesley> I found it alreadu
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: smart-notifier should not be used, since it runs a daemon
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: which can, onver time, dammage the disk
<Mamarok> over* time
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh i didnt know that... thats the only app i could find in the repos
<Mamarok> shadeslayer, wesley: it is smartmontools, then run smartctl on the disk you want to test (unmounted, of course)
<wesley> it is unparted
<Mamarok> unpartitioned you mean?
<shadeslayer> wesley: the disk should probably be like : /dev/sda
<wesley> yes
<Mamarok> wesley: well, it should at least have a partition to test
<wesley> can make it ntfs
<Mamarok> else there is no format on it
<Mamarok> wesley: why? use ext3 or ext4
<Mamarok> unless you really *have* to use it with Windows, there is no reason to use ntfs
<wesley> ext4 is where it failed to make a ext4
<Mamarok> then use ext3
<Cuddletauren> Mamarok: i insincerely apologize for the grave inconvienience caused by my learning-by-doing attitude
<Mamarok> Cuddletauren: you can /msg ubottu to test then, don't do it in the channel
<Cuddletauren> i wasn't testing anything
<Cuddletauren> i was learning abou moo
<wesley> it will fail creating ext3 to
<shadeslayer> Cuddletauren: try : apt-get moo : in a terminal
<Mamarok> Cuddletauren: which is nothing related to Kubuntu
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there's no such package
<Cuddletauren> i did apt-get moo i wanted to learn about it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its a easteregg :P
<Cuddletauren> and kubuntu is what i run to achieve my apt-get moo success
<Mamarok> *sigh* then do it in #kubuntu-offtopic, not in the support channel, please
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/346421/  this what gparted has to say
<Mamarok> wesley: which is not really helpful, could you translate, please?
<wesley> not really its to much to translate
<Mamarok> wesley: according to google translate that went well, no?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: line 37
<Mamarok> it's says: writing inode table: completed at the end
<Mamarok> "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root"
<wesley> funny things its half english and like just 2 dutch words
<Mamarok> hm...
<Cuddletauren> Mamarok: i already did it, why would i need to do it again
<Mamarok> wesley: I found that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6373612
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: doesnt it say : When Creating root
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: see that link
<Mamarok> there are some rotten sectors on the disk, but it should be able to partition
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and I don't really care if it is when or while, that was google translate from Dutch :)
<wesley> I have last 500 gb already parted as ext3
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe...
<Mamarok> wesley: try making a small 1 Gb partition at the start
<soee> hi
<lordganesh> how to assign shortcut to konsole terminal
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: kde 4,4?
<lordganesh> no 4.3
<OpenSorce> wow someone spoke!
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: its in system settings > Input actions
<shadeslayer> OpenSorce: no im just a bot :P
<OpenSorce> lol
<soee> ;]
<shadeslayer> btw anyone know of packages of bangarang?
<OpenSorce> My bf was just commenting that the Ubuntu channel is more active than this one, he presumed it was because Ubuntu has more going on. I corrected him and said "No, Kubuntu just works."
<lordganesh> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: no problems :)
<soee> true, true it works if u fix few things :)
<OpenSorce> Although to be fair I rarely use a wm at all
<lordganesh> how to schedule graphical tasks in cron
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: i dont think you can do graphical tasks with crin,but i may be wrong
<shadeslayer> *cron
<OpenSorce> of course that whole conversation led to the old Gnome vs. KDE debate and ended when I showed him Linus' point of view on the subject :-P
<shadeslayer> OpenSorce: #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<OpenSorce> Oh right.... sorry to break the silence
 * shadeslayer thinks silence is golden :P
<OpenSorce> obviously
<Cuddletauren> gnome is less problematic in my findings
<OpenSorce> Shh! You'll wake up that topic nazi guy!
<soee> hehe :)
<Mamarok> OpenSorce: please see the topic
<OpenSorce> I did.... a few hours ago when I entered, but thanks for pointing it out :-)
<lordganesh> how to install kubuntu from usb . i tried usb creator . it doesn't work
<Wolfcastle> lordganesh: have you tried unetbootin?
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: try unetbootin from windows/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> !usb | lordganesh
<ubottu> lordganesh: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Wolfcastle> try unetbooting it's easy to use
<dagon2> yup, unetbootin should do the trick
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> can i use the raster graphic system?
<Goliath> with kde
<da1l6> hi
<Goliath> da1l6: how may i assist you?
<da1l6> I have kubuntu 9.10 and a strange problem: When the screen is locked i can't unlock it. The password is correct, it works for ssh login. Changed password it and unlock still doesn't work.
<da1l6> I have no idea where to start looking.
<soee> da1l6: if u type password only black screen stays or the password field to?
<da1l6> i type the password in the unlock dialog, press enter and it tells me that it can't unlock.
<luiz> hello! can someone help me with a problem?
<soee> luiz: what problem ?
<Goliath> luiz: dont ask to ask. just ask!
<da1l6> Ha! Found it! The owner group of /etc/shadow was root not shadow! Now unlock works. :)
<Cuddletauren> i'm sure some of us would appreciate his asking permission first
<luiz> I updated ubuntu to version 9.10 and kde does not work anymore
<OpenSorce> Goliath.... aren't you the guy that was just looking for Mr. Torvalds in ##linux?
<Goliath> Mr.Tenenbaum you mean
<Goliath> or at least Mr.Stallman
<soee> luiz: kde doesnt start?
<luiz> how can I reset KDE settings to default?
<OpenSorce> oh wait, this is #kubuntu no talking in here or they yell at you
<luiz> it loads all the modules, except the last, represented by the logo K
<Wolfcastle> lol
<luiz> in this moment, i go back to the login screen
<OpenSorce> lulz, you may want to close the KDM (the login screen) and try running X from the CLI (startx)
<luiz> i already tried startx. the splash screen is shown and the same problem occours
<Wolfcastle> what is the output when running startx?
<luiz> there's no output
<Wolfcastle> that's strange
<ozi> Hello
<Wolfcastle> hello ozi
<ozi> New in Linux
<ozi> :D
<luiz> it begins when I upgraded my Ubuntu version from 9.04 to 9.10
<ozi> mmm
<ozi> listening :D
<Wolfcastle> try looking in google how to reset kde...I think you can just delete the .kde directory
<Wolfcastle> so is it working out for you ozi?
<ozi> my Kubuntu Normaly
<ozi> greats
<luiz> ozi: what version?
<ozi> 9.10
<Omar87> Hi all.
<luiz> If I just delete .kde directory, can it bring some problem?
<luiz> Omar87: hi
<luiz> ozi: what is your KDE version?
<ozi> 4.3.2
<ozi> standart Karmic
<Wolfcastle> luiz: possibly, try google for information regarding that
<Omar87> I have just upgraded to KDE 4.4, but when I rebooted, Plasma crashed and I all I can see is a black screen.
<Omar87> However, I can see windows, but no desktop at all.
<soee> Omar87: try to logout and login again
<luiz> Wolfcastle: thanks. I'll look for it
<ozi> try google for restore previous sesion
<soee> Omar87: CTRL+ALT+del
<soee> than logout and login
<Omar87> soee: okay, I brb. But is there a command I can use for that?
<ozi> yup
<morgan> Omar87: From a terminal run plasma-desktop. Also I had a problem on a laptop after upgrade, I had to manually kill plasma-netbook as it was blocking my desktop.
<luiz> Wolfcastle: where is located .kde directory?
<Wolfcastle> luiz: in your home directory
<luiz> thanks!
<Wolfcastle> no problem
<ozi> anyone can help installing yahoo mesengger 9.0 linux ?
<ozi> :D
<Goliath> Hey
<Goliath> does kubuntu use its own patches for kde?
<OpenSorce> lol, Goliath weren't all "How may I assist you" in here a minute ago like an op or something? And you don't know if Kubuntu even uses it's own patches?
<ozi> i will listening for while :D
<luiz> Wolfcastle: i ran 'rm -rf .kde' in my home directory
<luiz> Wolfcastle: now i will restart session, trying KDE
<Wolfcastle> ok good luck
<luiz> Wolfcastle: thcnk you!
<luiz> thank*
<Goliath> really does kubuntu use its own kde patches?
<ozi> Anyone can help capture window when is rotaing cube
<ozi> ?
<ozi> rotating
<Malin_> how do I get the facebook widget to work properly? It gives me an error about not finding the facebook package requried for the facebook widghet
<Malin_> widget
<Malin_> I wonder wich packages I haven't installed, and why not the "add widget" installes nesecarry packages
<luiz> Wolfcastle: startx return a error
<abhi_> hello all
<Wolfcastle> ok what error?
<abhi_> merry christmas
<luiz> Wolfcastle: "Fatal server error. Server is already active for display 0"
<abhi_> i hav an question
<Wolfcastle> luiz: ok isn't kdm already running thenho ho h+
<abhi_> is there any way to stop recent document listing in kubuntu?
<Wolfcastle> sorry
<abhi_> i can do it in ubuntu
<abhi_> but dont know how to do  it in kubuntu
<luiz> Wolfcaslte: i didn't undesrtand
<luiz> Wolfcastle: i didn't undesrtand
<Wolfcastle> luiz: sounds like kdm is already running
<luiz> Wolfcastle: do you know what I have to do?
<abhi_> how to stop recent documents listing under kubuntu?
<Wolfcastle> luiz: try running sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<abhi_> is there any way to do it?
<luiz> Wolfcastle: may I exit from this session or can I do it right now?
<Wolfcastle> you can do it right now
<luiz> ok
<paines> hi
<Wolfcastle> hello
<paines> how do I add media devices to amarok2 in 9.10 kubuntu ? internet search hasn't been very helpful
<paines> oh yeah. and happy xmas to everyone
<Wolfcastle> merry xmas
<petsounds> any recommendations for a comfort and affordable keyboard for office use?
<luiz> Wolfcastle: I restated my PC, in recovery mode, ran startx but GNOME started
<luiz> Wolfcastle: should I run startkde?
<Wolfcastle> try startkde or kdm
<luiz> ok
<Cuddletauren> i think he'd be wise to invest in a terminal irc client
<Linex> Hello
<luiz> Wolfcastle: kdm starts and login screen is shown. I log in and kde still not load
<Linex> Anyone here using krfb ?
<soee> luiz: what kde verion u have ?
<luiz> now I am with 4.4 beta 2
<luiz> soee: but the problem begins when I was with 4.3
<luiz> soee: it's the same problem that I have with chakra
<luiz> soee: now I think it's a hardware problem
<soee> luiz: probably
<luiz> but yesterday it was working perfectly
<soee> luiz: u have both gnome and kde installed ?
<luiz> soee: yes
<luiz> soee: I am in GNOME right now
<soee> well tbh i never used both in my system
<soee> so its hard for me to say if it has anything to do with this, but prolly no
<luiz> soee: I understand..
<luiz> soee: I don't know what to do now
<luiz> soee: maybe I use GNOME for while.
<luiz> soee: the KDE apps works perfectly in gnome
<soee> luiz: well if u want, i was using it last few months but now when i switched to KDE i now i wont go back to gnome :)
<luiz> soee: I prefeer KDE
<soee> luiz: if you have extra partition for /home directory maybe try to reinstall system - only kubuntu
<luiz> soee: can I do it in a windows partition?
<luiz> soee: will I lost my programs?
<soee> well if u change partition format, u cant install system on ntfs or fat
<soee> luiz: yes u will have to install them again
<luiz> soee: mmm
<petsounds> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<petsounds> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<soee> installing programs isnt so hard
<luiz> soee: maybe I do it..
<soee> luiz: if u do, remeber to create extra partition for /home, than u can reinstall system whenever u want and ur files will stay in your home directory if u dont format this partition
<luiz> soee: thanks!
<Raszyn_urlop_od_> luiz or you can copy all filders begining at dot (.xxx) from /home
<BluesKaj> Merry Christamas To All ! :>)
<petsounds> BluesKaj, merry christmas to you and your family
<Tysek> bluesKaj thx U2
<Tysek> Y2
<BluesKaj> petsounds, thanks
<BluesKaj> Tysek :)
 * BluesKaj adds a little baileys to the morning coffee
<petsounds> no daily walk today? :D
<BluesKaj> later, in about an hr
<Tysek> petsounds it's reining today :( bbadly weather
<petsounds> Tysek, i see bad weather in poland :)
<Tysek> petsounds, after 24 h. of eating I fell terribly
<gp> Karmic Koala sucks
<petsounds> i'm not celebrating christmas so i don't eat much :)
<Tysek> gp why?
<Tysek> petsounds - for my ist chanse to see with famyly (parents) lot's of food is tradition
<Tysek> usualy I go to walk after dinner
<gp> Karmic Koala sucks
<Fanfare> gp: WHY?
<gp> just updraded from 8:10  and its not able get resolution
<Tysek> gp give us more information about your hardware
<Tysek> it was a usuali instalation or update ?
<gp> http://pastebin.com/m1364d76b
<gp> update
<gp> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/12867_na/12867_na.HTML
<gp> i dont understand why its not working now
<gp> must be some bug
<Fanfare> gp: not familiar with Matrox, but did u try to get a proper screen without xorg.conf?
<gp>  but did u try to get a proper screen without xorg.conf? ->> what exaclty you mean this statement
<gp> delete xorg.con and then try ?
<gp> something like that or what ?
<Fanfare> gp: better move it to something like xorg.conf_back
<Tysek> gp or u try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> !matrox
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> gp, check this out first then come back if you can't solve your problem For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gp> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ->> tried this atleasrtr 50 times
<BluesKaj> forget the xorg.conf file it's an afterthought in 9.10 , the kernel source driver is more important than xorg.conf
<bainco> salve
<bainco> ìlist
<bainco> 1list
<bainco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dasKreeCh> bainco: Hello
<dasKreeCh> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vishesh> Anyone knows where the Bluetooth hci configuration files lies? It's supposed to be in /etc/bluetooth/hci.conf, but it's not there. It's a know bug apparently.
<vishesh> Sorry, it's supposed to be in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf ..
<vishesh> KBluetooth manages to pair bluetooth devices perfectly, but how does it do it without this file?
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: udev
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: You think it would be possible for you to elaborate a little bit? Please. /etc/udev/ has only 1 files udev.conf and a rules.d folder
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: And apparently the /lib/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth.rules files doesn't really do much, apart from starting the bluetoothd daemon whenever any bluetooth device is added.
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: what are you trying to figure out?
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: I'm trying to figure out where the hcid configuration lies. No practical use - just so I know. KBluetooth manages to pair devices perfectly, and that info is supposed to be stored in hcid.conf. So, I've been wondering how it does it. I even downloaded the source code, but that just used the Solid Framework.
<ozi> im back :D
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Any idea?
<ozi> how about installing yahoo mesengger in Kubuntu ??
<ozi> ym 9.0
<ozi> anyone here ?
<petsounds> ozi, you have kopete :)
<ozi> i have kopete
<ozi> pidgin
<ozi> but im use gyachE
<ozi> look like YM
<ozi> but not perfect
<ozi> :(
<petsounds> and why do you want to install YM?
<ozi> 99% my work
<ozi> on ym
<ozi> My employees can not use kopete pidgin or gyachE
<vishesh> ozi: Why not just use Pidgin or kopete. It doesn't matter what your employees use, the end result will be the same.
<ozi> he he
<vishesh> Unless, you use Photo sharing or some other feature of Yahoo Messenger. I think Pidin even supports voice & video chat.
<petsounds> to my knowledge ym is a protocol so every apps support that protocol will be compatible, unless you want to use webcam
<ozi> yup
<ozi> emotion
<vishesh> I'm not too sure about Koepete. You want to use a webcam?
<ozi> maybe 1 reason
<petsounds> nowadays ppl tend to use skype, and it works fine with my ubuntu
<ozi> i have skype
<vishesh> Uhm .. Okay. I'm not that great at explaining stuff, but I'll try. My gf was confused about the same thing. Emoticons are just normal "text". Example a color with a dash and a right parenthesis make a smile. :-)
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: ok I thik that the solid configuration might keep the pairs and pss it in on lieu of a hcid.conf
<dasKreeCh> ozi: Hello
<ozi> yes
<ozi> mmm
<dasKreeCh> ozi: Yahoo messenger doesn't work under Linux right now
<vishesh> There is no separate mechanism for transmitting emoticons. They are transferred as normal text and the client decides how to display them.
<dasKreeCh>  Yahoo has for all purposes stoppd supporting the linux versioj
<ozi> yup
<dasKreeCh>  Gyache supports almost all of the Yahoo 9 functions Photo sharing webcam etc
<dasKreeCh>  if you need more or Yahoo 10 then install Windows in a virtual machine
<ozi> vishesh: you mean just change her emotion
<petsounds> yahoo + microsoft = bing, and it's a bad news :(
<ozi> hahahaha
<ozi> vishesh: you mean just change her emotion ?
<dasKreeCh> ozi: if you want Yahoo emoticons in Kopete they are there
<ozi> mmm
<ozi> like good
<dasKreeCh> !offtopic | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vishesh> ozi : No, chuck it. I'm horrible at explaining stuff.
<petsounds> dasKreeCh, i think it's fine. no support question atm
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Any idea where the Solid framework configuration files are? Btw .. I don't think you're right. Long explanation, but lets see.
<dasKreeCh> petsounds: Just letting you know before you start a long discussion
<petsounds> dasKreeCh, i don't talk much! please back scroll i only answering question. please backscroll!
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: Are you using kdebluetooth?
<dasKreeCh> petsounds: I'm not berating you :)
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: kBluetooth. Kdebluetooth is apparently depreciated.
<dasKreeCh> petsounds: I'm just saying that if a statement like that leads to a long discussion then it's better to continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<dasKreeCh> petsounds: For some reason mentioning microsoft sends some people onto this long discussion of morals and greed etc
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: I even use blueman at times. And thats the reason I think there has to be some seperate mech for pairing stuff.
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: Are there any config files in ~/.kde
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: I wouldn't doubt it the KDE and GNome teams don't work together on bluetooth stuff
<the_wave> hello, everyone. i have isdn connection (using win xp right now) and i want to use it with my kubuntu netbook (lenovo ideapad). i use an external isdn modem, that connects to the laptop via usb. i tried to find manuals/howtos and things like this, but all of them don't care about usb-connected isdn modems. my modem is a "billion tiny usb isdn ta 128"
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Hmm .. I'll try out something, and come back to you.
<the_wave> when i connect it to the kubuntu laptop the log shows me that soemthing is happening but i dont know how to go on... also most information on isdn is outdated :/
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Can't find any Bluetooth config files..
<petsounds> dasKreeCh, i know what to do and what not to do! so stop pointing me talking off-topic!
<dasKreeCh> the_wave: try kppp
<dasKreeCh> petsounds: ok
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: what version are you using?
<the_wave> dasKreeCh: ok, i will give it a try, thank you for hint! :)... i will give you feedback asap
<dasKreeCh> the_wave: ok
<the_wave_> dasKreeCh: back...
<the_wave_> dasKreeCh: there was no modem recognized
<dasKreeCh> the_wave2: Alright what have you looked at for documentation?
<Kelvari> I'm having DNS problems with Kubuntu Karmic
<dasKreeCh> Kelvari: More information?
<Kelvari> I go to http://www.google.com and it takes me to the Adobe homepage.
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: i mainly looked ad ubuntu-sites but found out that this is for cards, and not for external usb modems, so i dumped it. all the other things i tried were for old versions of ubuntu and didnt work either. i checked my logfiles and found the expression "Billion tiny USB ISDN TA 128" so i entered it to google.
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: now i try http://trustusbta.sourceforge.net/
<Kelvari> It happens with Firefox, Konqueror, and even ping
<dasKreeCh> the_wave2: that's for the driver
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: hmmm, ok i see
<dasKreeCh> Kelvari: What is the IP that ping returns ?
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: i am posting the log so u can have a look at it
<Kelvari> The ping to google returns 74.125.95.103, but the problem is intermittent.
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: http://pastebin.com/d3a2ad9c
<dasKreeCh> Kelvari: who is your DNS provider?
<Kelvari> I've currently got my router set up to use OpenDNS
<dasKreeCh> the_wave2: So it detects it
<dasKreeCh> Kelvari: 4.4.4.2 ?
<Kelvari> 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 for the router's information
<Kelvari> The computer shows 192.168.1.1 and 208.67.220.220
<dasKreeCh> where the first is the router obviously
<Kelvari> Yes.
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: is think it detects something... the expression "Billion tiny USB ISDN TA 128" seems to be someting like a lable... so its just a string of letters... no practical information for linux... like the name of a pendirve...
<dasKreeCh> the_wave2: Yes but the firmware is returning that so it has some kind of communication with it
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: you are right.
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: but kppp does not recognize it
<dasKreeCh> Is there a /dev/ppp ?
<coz_> hey guys ,,, is there a site that has a list of default kde applications and the executable names?
<Roasted> Why does Kubuntu give me problems with keeping the resolution I set it to? It always defaults to the native resolution, which is fine, but my 22" inch monitor displays text so horribly that I set it to a different resolution, but Kubuntu just changes it to default each time I reboot.
<the_wave2> dasKreeCh: hmmm... give me a sec, so i connect it to my kubuntu again, ok?
<coz_> Roasted, isnt there a setting under System Settings for saving the current session?
<Roasted> coz_ - Hmm, I dont know? I just hit resolution, 1024x768, "apply" and reboot, and it changes it back each time I reboot. Was I missing a step?
<coz_> Roasted,  looking on my kubuntu system  under system settings   advances  ..session management
<coz_> Roasted, I believe  there is a  "restore previous session"  tick box
<Roasted> Oh, yes I know about this. Would that change the resolution too?? I thought it was just for open windows??
<dasKreeCh> coz_: KDE.org ?
<coz_> Roasted,   as far as I know... and I am not up on all of kde for sure... this should save the session you are on and keep the resolution
<coz_> dasKreeCh,  thanks I will check there
<Roasted> coz_ just another thing to fire out
<the_wave3> dasKreeCh: i have... but it exists, no matter if the modem is connected or not
<coz_> Roasted,  out of curiosity  ...whch video card>?
<Roasted> coz_ - if I reboot, and it comes back as native resolution when I had set it to 1024x768, if I go to system settings, then the SECOND I hit "display", the screen goes black and it instantly changes to 1024x768. So its like it knows I changed it, but its not restoring it until I go back to display.
<dasKreeCh> coz_: Also I supsect depends on your definition of "default" KDE
<Roasted> again I dont have to CHANGE it. I just hit display and BLAM it goes back.
<Roasted> coz_ - Nvidia 9400GT, 185 drivers
<dasKreeCh> the_wave3: Yeah I just figured that out as well same for /dev/idsn0 which I certainly dont' have
<the_wave3> dasKreeCh: :)
<dasKreeCh> Roasted: I used to cheat for stuff like that. you may want to play with Hinting for the LCD Fonts
<coz_> Roasted,  ok let me try it here to see if it does keep the resolution I set
<petsounds> Roasted, do you create nvidia-xconfig ?
<Roasted> daskreech - you mean in regard to my monitor being poor?
<Roasted> petsounds -  no,  I didnt create it personally.
<the_wave3> dasKreeCh:do u speak german?
<petsounds> Roasted, then try to create it with sudo nvidia-xconfig and then kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Roasted> petsounds - well, I cant at the moment. The computers were gifts I just handed off to my brothers. I couldnt even BEGIN to pry them from them now. :P
<Roasted> petsounds, coz_ - I am trying this restore session/resolution thing with my kubuntu work laptop now to test ....
<coz_> Roasted,  ok that didnt work on this system  however you were correct...after starting the session and then going into system settings  Display...it immediately sets it correctly but not when bootint up
<coz_> Roasted,  I dont have an answer to this one  apparenlty.... I  am not up on all kde stuff at this point
<Roasted> coz_ you just tested it?
<coz_> Roasted,  i did
<Roasted> coz_ did you set the restore session thing to start a new one each time? and then try it?
<dasKreeCh> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dasKreeCh> the_wave3: nein!
<coz_> Roasted,  well I set session to restore previous session  but it did not restore the resolution for me
<Roasted> coz_ yeah. I'm rebooting now. I set my laptop to start a new session each time and applied 800x600 as the resoliution. We'll see what happens when it boots up.......
<coz_> Roasted,  that one sounds like it will probably work
<Roasted> coz_ we'll see uin about 12 seconds........
<Roasted> login screen looks the same.........
<the_wave3> ok i ll go back to it a nother time :(
<Roasted> naw
<Roasted> didnt work
<coz_> Roasted,   ok  damn
<Roasted> back to 1280x800
<Roasted> its no big deal, its just one of those like, REALLY? things
<coz_> Roasted,  and you want this at which res?
<Roasted> like, its a fricken screen resolution.
<coz_> Roasted,  which resolution do you want again?
<Roasted> coz_ I dont need anything changed on the laptop. Its just my 22 inch monitor on my workbench has trouble reading text @ 1680x1050 (its native rez)
<Roasted> I forget what I normally keep the 22 at...
<coz_> Roasted,  ok hold on
<dasKreeCh> Roasted: press alt+E on the login screen
<maco> maybe you should change the DPI instead of the resolution?
<maco> or make the fonts bigger
<dasKreeCh> When my computer starts up with the wrong Res I press that and it normally corrects it. Course I normally want as high a res as I can get so it's not a good comparison
<coz_> Roasted,  have you played with nvidia-settings for this?
<Roasted> maco - that's an idea too. But even still, changing screen resolution isnt something that should be problematic. Now it's not about finding a "fix", its about finding out why in the world something sos imple is problematic.
<Roasted> coz_ no I havent. Perhaps I should.
<coz_> Roasted,   kdesudo nvidia-settings   make the resolution changes and click to save to xconfig
<Roasted> in fact yeah, maybe I should have done that originally, lol
<maco> ...its not had
<coz_> Roasted,  you also may want to run nvidia-xconfig
 * dasKreeCh files it under X sucks
<maco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> *hard
<maco> just do what that wiki page says to do for kdm
<Roasted> coz_ I dont think my laptop has a nvidia card.......
<Roasted> coz_ nvidia-settings isnt doing anything
<Roasted> yeah its an intel card
<coz_> Roasted,   oh  which card on laptop?    lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> ok
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> Roasted,    what does xrandr spit out?
<coz_> Roasted,  at the top of that readout should be  minimim   current and maximum
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: You there?
<Roasted> coz_ battery just died....
<coz_> ooooo
<Roasted> coz_ oh well, Ill deal with it later
<Roasted> its just, something like this is just...... stupid..... to deal with
<Roasted> screen resolution shouldnt be so tricky
<Roasted> Im sorry, linux or not, it shouldnt be
<coz_> Roasted,  ok that link   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution  there are steps to change resolution via xrandr
<coz_> Roasted,  generally it isnt this tricky   ... I can say on gnome   it works really well however... I dont often work on systems with intel video  so any of the possible work arounds are not apparent to me
<Roasted> well,  I assume I could get it working on the other desktops I worked on before, since they had nvidia cards
<Roasted> but its just like, if linux wants to be grandma-approved, how in the world do they expect granny to program a xorg file so she can get 800x600 text on her 24 inch monitor?
<Roasted> its just like, come on now
<shadeslayer> Roasted: theres a GUI way too
<Roasted> shadeslayer - how?
<shadeslayer> Roasted: i assume youre on KDE?
<Roasted> yes
<Kelvari> dasKreeCh: Have set DNS on laptop's connection preferences to 4.2.2.2 and still have problems.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: K > System settings > Display
<Roasted> shadeslayer - yep
<coz_> :)
<Roasted> do something for me
<Roasted> change your resolution, and reboot
<Roasted> see if it sticks
<FloodBotK1> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> ??
<Roasted> 3 computers I tested it on, not a single one stuck with the resolution. Went back to native when I rebooted.
<Roasted> that was directed towards shadeslayer
<coz_> Roasted,  t his is  apparenlty something up with kubuntu but let me check somewhere else hols on
<ozi> vishesh: Tanks Alot :D
<shadeslayer> Roasted: ah.. thats the problem,now i understand what my friend tried to say,he has the exact same problem :P
<ozi> kopete just install icon pacakge for yahoo :))
<Roasted> shadeslayer - I was just ranting when you came in in regard ot this because a problem like this just shouldnt....... exist. ya know?
<vishesh> ozi : You're welcome. :-)
<Kelvari> Roasted: I understand what you mean, in regards to Shade's problem.
<ozi> tanks very much
<shadeslayer> Roasted: well the default behaviour is that it defaults to the best res
<Roasted> shadeslayer - oh yeah, and that's understandable.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: yeah,so if you need something tailored,you need to do some work :P
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: I'm here
<Roasted> shadeslayer - I have a poor monitor that sucks at default resolution. Text is unreadable. What abuot me? I have to change the resolution after each reboot? Problems like this just shouldn't exist when the DE has been around for such a long time.
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Oh. I tested it out. The GNOME and KDE bluetooth apps have some common way of knowing who is paired and who isn't. And no info seems to be stored in /etc/Bluetooth
<coz_> Roasted,  I think the xrandr  options talked about on that link may help
<coz_> Roasted,  would you pastebin.com your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  please
<dasKreeCh> Kelvari: does this only happen for google.com ?
<Roasted> I can't. The battery died on that laptop.
<coz_> Roasted,  oh yeah sorry
<shadeslayer> Roasted: well i think setting it  in XOrg should work
<Roasted> I have the charger in the car, but Im in the middle of eating lunch, so uh :P
<Kelvari> No. It's now happening for https://addons.mozilla.org, which is putting me on the Google.com homepage.
<coz_> Roasted,   lunch is way more important :)
<shadeslayer> Roasted: oh found another methid
<shadeslayer> (if you use a nvidia GPU)
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: shouldn't it be ~/.bluetooth ?
<Roasted> shadeslayer - yeah, I'm sure it is. It's just I feel as though Linux is pretty easy to use and the average user could adapt to it if need be. And seeing problems like this just completely crushes any positive "oh yeah you dont need to be a genius to use this" thing I ever said. :(
<coz_> shaamanime,   intel for that machine
<shadeslayer> Roasted: do you have a nvidia card?
<Roasted> shadeslayer - 2 of the 3 systems I tested have nvidia, my laptop has intel
<dasKreeCh> Kelvari: go to www.yahoo.com and see if that works
<Roasted> all 3 did the same thing
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: I have blueman and kBluetooth installed. kBluetooth has a pairing mechanism while blueman doesn't. If you unpair it from the mobile. Blueman doesn't work, bu kbluetooth asks for it to get paired. That was the first thing I looked for .. :-(
<shadeslayer> Roasted: ok in the nvidia settings set the res to whatever you want and click save to X config
<shadeslayer> Roasted: for the intel im not sure what to do
<Roasted> shadeslayer - yeahhhh :(
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: So if you pair it with kbluetooth can blueman use it?
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Yup. But I have to initiate the request from my cell.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: im pretty sure it can be accomplished in gnome but not in KDE
<dasKreeCh> vishesh: ok Hmm I remember something like this with MacOSX
<shadeslayer> (gnome probably has better tools for this)
<Roasted> shadeslayer - yeah
<Roasted> I used gnome for about 5 years
<Roasted> I only recently swithced to KDE
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Wait. That doesn't necessarily mean they have a common storing place. Blueman tried to use connect to my cell, but my cell rejected it cause it wasn't paired. This means that blueman doesn't know anything about pairing .. I think.. damn.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: you see KDE 4.x is still under heavy development,i suggest you file a upstream bug at bugs.kde.cgi
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: So, my inference in kinda wrong ..  maybe
<Roasted> shadeslayer - I understand. But when I google something and it's a bug that's been around since the beginning of KDE's days, it's just like, wow really?
<shadeslayer> Roasted: maybe nobody paid attention to this,maybe nobody followed up,lots of reason to reopen the bug report or comment on it
<Roasted> It's strange though, how selecting display kciks the resolution back
<shadeslayer> Roasted: also maybe the reporter didnt follow up
<Roasted> once I reboot and it goes back to the old resolution, and I go to system settings - display, blam its back
<Roasted> shadeslayer - yeah, I guess its possible. I just didnt expect to find this many hits about it on google. SOMEBODY has to know about this. :(
<shadeslayer> Roasted: no its actually a problem with Xorg.conf.... its default behaviour is to select the best res for the PC
<Roasted> shadeslayer - well, does ubuntu have this problem? (gnome)
<shadeslayer> Roasted: maybe,maybe not, im not sure
<Roasted> shadeslayer - so you dont think its KDE dependent?
<shadeslayer> Roasted: well if gnome writes to xorg,its a kde problem,if not its both a kde and gnome problem
<Roasted> well, the thing is, if you use nvidia-settings, you're writing to xorg.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: exactly
<Roasted> I'll bet any money on the desktops here with vnidia cards that if I write to xorg, KDE will be fine.
<Roasted> buuuuuuut..... my intel lappy... :(
<shadeslayer> Roasted: yep..
<shadeslayer> Roasted: edit it by hand
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: I'm heading over to the blueZ website. Maybe they have some answers. I'll let you know.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: you can read the wiki and set the res by yourself
<shadeslayer> !res | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Roasted> shadeslayer - it's weird. I'm a terminal junkie. But as part of my job, I alwyas do the hard work, the research, development, preparation, etc, and then I relay that information and teach other people about it.
<Roasted> I work in a school district with technology. So I have to set the stuff up and teach epople how to use it in class.
<Roasted> shadeslayer - so by nature, Im used to doing the dirty terminal work, but then I want there to be an easy to use gui or something for the end user to see, ya know.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: i think thats a pretty good job :)
<Roasted> so even though I know its possible to edit the xorg file, I look at it from the mind set of a basic user - how would they edit the xorg file? I can think of about 99% of people I talk to daily who would be like yeah eff this wheres my windows cd again?
<colton_> I just got a new printer and am looking for linux device drivers (it only came with drivers for windows and mac). Where could I find them?
<shadeslayer> Roasted: 99pc of those normal people wouldnt want a horrid res as 800x600
<shadeslayer> colton_: there are no drivers for linux
<shadeslayer> colton_: just plug it in and use it :P
<Roasted> shadeslayer - youd be surprised. There's some uh.. how do I say this......
<Roasted> shadeslayer - ........old.......... teachers at work ;)
<Roasted> just the other day someone asked me to change it. I changed it to 800x600 (the lowest) and she wanted the icons bigger yet.
<Roasted> shadeslayer - however, this was also a student computer for 1st graders.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: tell her to get better glasses or change her optician :P
<Roasted> shadeslayer - well, little kids were using it too, she just wanted it changed so nobody had issues with it
<Roasted> shadeslayer - my underlying point is, theres still a need to change resolution of systems, even if you "should" be using the native res for LCD monitors.
<shadeslayer> hmm... i think plasma-netbook is the kind of thing youre looking for.. big icons
<Kelvari> dasKreeCh: sorry about the wait. Going to www.yahoo.com works, and now addons.mozilla.org works.
<Roasted> shadeslayer - I havent used ATI in years. Does ATI have a control panel like nvidia does?
<shadeslayer> Roasted: ATi has more problems than nvidia,thats what ive heard
<Roasted> shadeslayer - Yeah, ATI has come a long way, but still trails behind nvidia in my opinion. I havent used them for a while though.
<shadeslayer> Roasted: although feel free to ask...
<Roasted> shadeslayer - I just wasnt sure if ATI had a control panel that could edit the xorg file the way nvidia does.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<shadeslayer> Roasted: google around,ask here... i have no idea :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: :D
<Roasted> shadeslayer - it appears as if they do http://michaeleberhart.net/linux/ubuntu/8_10/ati_control.png
<Roasted> I just wonder if it writes to xorg
<shirosaki> .help
<shadeslayer> Roasted: probably yes
<BluesKaj> Roasted, dunno about ati, but nvidia writes to xorg with the nvidia-xconfig command
<BluesKaj> err generates an xorg.conf file if one isn't already written
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: we have discussed that :)
<Roasted> it also writes to the xorg just by hitting "write to xorg" in the menu too
<Pat_Benson_> I have a old ATI card (x1950 Pro)and I have never seen any control panel settings working well that is .. there was a ATIcontrol center (?) before but that didn't work well or at all(this was in Intripid
<Kelvari> Sorry - my computer couldn't find irc.freenodes.net
<Guest31984> hello
<rodia> hello
<shadeslayer> rodia: hi
<rodia> hi: shadeslayer  where are you from ?
<shadeslayer> rodia: why are you interested?
<rodia> meat som people
<shadeslayer> rodia: India..
<rodia> meet people
<rodia> whit same interstings
<Kelvari> I would greatly appreciate it if I could get some help with my internet connection.
<BluesKaj> Pat_Benson_, ATI is working on a linux driver that covers most of the pci cards and onboards out there ,..should be out in the next few months
<BluesKaj> Kelvari, cable/dsl/eth0, or wifi ?
<Kelvari> BluesKaj: DSL using either eth0 or wifi
<BluesKaj> Kelvari, network manager?
<dasKreeCh> Kelvari: irc.ubuntu.com
<dasKreeCh> BluesKaj: He's having an issue where his DNS is returning the wrong IPs for lookups
<Jayden> BluesKaj: it's me, Kelvari - connected belly-upped on the Linux laptop again.
<BluesKaj> Jayden, oh, a laptop ok.. wicd works well if network manager doesn't cut it , especially on wifi ...no wpa2 available with nm . wicd provides options for all encryptions
<Jayden> BluesKaj: This happens even with wired connection, and I run WPA, not WPA2
<BluesKaj> Jayden, broadcom ?
<Jayden> BluesKaj: Atheros
<shadeslayer> bbl
<BluesKaj> there's an atheros driver available for linux afaik, Jayden ..installed ?
<Jayden> BluesKaj: Wi-fi works out-of-the-box
<Jayden> BluesKaj: driver=ath5k
<vishesh> dasKreeCh: Can't find anything. Giving up for now. Tired .. will be back tom. Ugh.
<apparle> hey I am not getting a sleep option... how to enable it?
<BluesKaj> Jayden, try opendns ... setup your gateway/router primary DNS 208.67.222.222, secondary DNS 208.67.220.220 ...see if that helps
<Jayden> BluesKaj: Router is set up to use OpenDNS, still having severe issues.
<BluesKaj> Jayden, sorry then it's beyond my scope :(
<apparle> guys someone plz tell me how to put my computer to sleep... I can't find the option sleep nor suspend to RAM
<Jayden> BluesKaj: Do you think trying Lucid Alpha might help?
<BluesKaj> apparle, use a hammer
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I use kubuntu karmic
<apparle> BluesKaj: LOL
<Wolfcastle> and the battery status widget is showing no battery is present
<Wolfcastle> very often on starupt
<Wolfcastle> when cleary I can verify it is
<Malin_> I have an issue that it belives the ac power adapter is unpluged
<BluesKaj> Jayden, I pinged your finall node ip and there wasn't any error
<Jayden> BluesKaj: And, right now, I can't even ping to Google from my laptop
<BluesKaj> apparle, there seems to be an issue with powernowd etc on karmic
<apparle> BluesKaj: I haven't tried it on Ubuntu.... is it kubuntu specific or karmic specific?
<BluesKaj> Jayden, but the pc your using to speak to us ok ?
<BluesKaj> it's an issue with gnome and kde , apparle
<apparle> BluesKaj: any workaround......link etc...
<BluesKaj> apparle, sorry dunno for sure , you could try the launchpad bug reports
<apparle> BluesKaj: I didn't find anything useful by googling... could you help
<BluesKaj> apparle, not really , I just shut my machine down when I'm not going use it for a few hrs , even
<apparle> BluesKaj: np..... I'll search things thanks
<BluesKaj> apparle, there's some guys at #ubuntu who might be able to help , gnome seems to have the same problem, even more so
<apparle> BluesKaj: k thanks
<Wolfcastle> are kubuntu bugs reported at the same pages as ubuntu bugs?
<apparle> Wolfcastle: yes
<Wolfcastle> thanx
<apparle> Wolfcastle: bugs are related to individual packages
<Wolfcastle> what package would the battery monitor be part of?
<Wolfcastle> plasma?
<dasKreeCh> apparle: do you have acpi ?
<apparle> dasKreeCh: I think so.. but I am not sure ... where to check
<ai9371_> hello
<apparle> dasKreeCh: if I have acpi what to do?
<apparle> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<apparle> dasKreeCh: just found in the MoBo manual.... ACPI is supported
<vbgunz> hey can anybody read this?
<apparle> vbgunz: yes
<sinclair86> no
<apparle> dasKreeCh: will be back online in 5 min..
<vbgunz> I am having an interesting issue. It appears I am connected here (konversation 4) and also in kopete. But konqueror and Firefox refuse to almost load any webpages at all. with those guys, it's as if I am offline. what can cause that?
<sinclair86> dns
<sinclair86> torrents
<vbgunz> sinclair86: I was gonna guess that
<vbgunz> I am using the google dns servers
<Wolfcastle> what package should I file a bug against if i have a problem with a widget?
<sinclair86> vbgunz are the pages not loading via browser? what about ping them?
<sinclair86> where did you place googles dns servers... in your dhcp.conf or in your router?
<dasKreeCh> vbgunz: Maybe they are set to offline?
<dasKreeCh> Wolfcastle: kdebase-workspace
<Wolfcastle> dasKreeCh: thanx
<dasKreeCh> Wolfcastle: assuming it's not something you installed yourself
<Wolfcastle> nop nothing i installed by myself
<soee> hi
<Wolfcastle> hello
<BluesKaj> sinclair86, best to put it in the dns server settings in the router
<sinclair86> not for me was trying to help that kid and was trying to figure out his setup
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, di you get that ? read above...and some advice, the google dns servers are clunky. I tried them for a while and got the same probs as you
<sinclair86> awww... you made him leave
<BluesKaj> sinclair86, he's prolly changing to opendns :)
<BluesKaj> sinclair86, you're the one who called him a kid btw :)
<sinclair86> eh speaking from exprience most of them are... besides anyone younger than me is a kid
<Mamarok> sinclair86: how do you know?
<Mamarok> I know a lot of people asking for help here that are much older than you think
<sinclair86> well when im 52 there arent too many people that i cant call kids
<maco> your parents?
<sinclair86> exactly
<sinclair86> they being one
<maco> if my dad came in here he'd be older than you
<BluesKaj> I know that I'm one of the older guys around ... met only one guy older than I am and he was an old unix dude :)
<maco> but the linux machine that went missing from his house ran debian, not kubuntu ;)
<sinclair86> any of you guys play geas of war or cod?
<BluesKaj> <---66 , but still kickin'
<sinclair86> damn
<BluesKaj> I play drums not games :)
<sinclair86> rock band drums... lol =P
<BluesKaj> not all , some country as well
<Zorael> It's not possible to bind (xmodmap) a single key to be another key + a modifier, is it? Like, to bind a multimedia key to be Ctrl+Tab?
<dasKreeCh> Zorael: as far as I know you can quite easily
<apparle> Hello
<Zorael> dasKreeCh: Any idea how? I've tried to cheat xmodmap by telling it 'keycode 135 = Ctrl+Tab', and 'Ctrl-Tab' and other variations, but it rejects them.
<apparle> When I Suspend to RAM the system sleeps but when I start again.... the screen just remains black.... although the processer fan starts again... where could be the problem
<apparle> Could it be a problem with the video driver or something else?
<dasKreeCh> apparle: What Processor?
<dasKreeCh> apparle: that's possible
<apparle> dasKreeCh: Pentium D........standby works fine in WinXP
<dasKreeCh> Zorael: Look at ainput actions or the Shortcuts in System settings
<dasKreeCh>  It's under keybaord
<dasKreeCh> apparle: I know but Linux isn't Windows
<apparle> dasKreeCh: so one thing confirm.... not a hardware problem...
<sharif> How to be able to find a form of bandwidth quota in ubuntu so i can limit speed while sharing Internet for users via Ubuntu Internet sharing machine ?
<apparle> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Zorael> dasKreeCh: No terminal environment-nonspecific solution?
<dasKreeCh> Zorael: xmodmap would be it
<apparle> dasKreeCh: any help what to do... or how to locate where could be the problem
<Zorael> dasKreeCh: Right, not sure it supports sending modified keys, so I'll go with KDE's solution.
<Zorael> thanks.
<K350> how to install all applications in systemsettings?
<syke> where can I get -dbg packages for the KDE 4.3.3  that's in PPA?
<syke> I would really prefer not to build my own dbg packages from source, and I have several reproducible crashes to submit
<dasKreeCh> Zorael: Xmod is of course for X if you want something for the terminal you may ned a nother solution
<dasKreeCh> apparle: I'd drop the Video card drivers to vesa and see if it still happend
<dasKreeCh> happens
<apparle> dasKreeCh: how to do that?
<dasKreeCh> apparle: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Device put the line Driver "vesa"
<dasKreeCh> then restart X
<dasKreeCh> you can do that by logging out and pressing alt+E on the login menu
<apparle> dasKreeCh: but I don't have any xorg.conf
<dasKreeCh> apparle: >_>
<dasKreeCh> BluesKaj: can you help apparle make a xorg.conf with a driver vesa line?
<BluesKaj> dasKreeCh, with nvidia it's nvidia-xconfig , not sure about vesa
<BluesKaj> hang on lemme check something
<apparle> dasKreeCh: will this be enough http://paste.ubuntu.com/346674/
<martijn_> hi, i have installed daisy under opensuse, but i cannot get the panel on bottum there, see this=> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077 do you have any idea how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> apparle, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<apparle> BluesKaj: what is that supposed to do?
<fanti> hello! what is the ubuntu way to tell apt-get NOT to overwrite my custom compiled xorg-server package while running apt-get upgrade?
<BluesKaj> apparle, configure your xorgfile according to your hardware
<apparle> BluesKaj: Actually I want to config xorg.conf to use vesa
<Guest36156> google
<sharif> what do you mean by google ?
<zaphira13> Guys i have a big problem, When i am sending files from pidgin the go really slow but in windows with msn they are really fast...why??? What can i do??
<sinclair86> .
<zaphira13> Guys i have a big problem, When i am sending files from pidgin the go really slow but in windows with msn they are really fast...why??? What can i do??
#kubuntu 2009-12-26
<kamil> hi
<kamil> i have problem
<apparle> hello
<soee> hi
<soee> whats the best app for php, html etc in KDE ?
<apparle> soee: what do you mean for editing?
<apparle> html is best viewd in firefox
<soee> some app to write scripts in php, javascript etc
<soee> i was using bluefish, geany under gnome
<apparle> soee: they work in kubuntu as well
<lucky__> Kage
<lucky__> Kage: Supersub here.. thanks for your help the other day..
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm configuring strigi/nepomuk now to test it out
<Wolfcastle> I've read strigi is among the fastest indexers
<Roasted> has anybody noticed when you change your resolution in KDE's system settings/display menu, and then reboot, it doesn't stick?
<|sysop|> hi
<Fanfare> hi
<webbb82> does anyon e have any tips to get plasma desktop to not lag as much  im on a netbook but the 4.4 version im runnin cant works in plasma-netbook
<webbb82> if i switch to compiz or not use opengl or use xrender  anything to speed things up
<sinclair86> its still in the beta phase you might just have to wait for a patch could be a bug
<Fanfare> webbb82: how  did 4.3 work?
<p1erre_> Hi. Is there any options in dolphin to remove files without storing them in the trash folder?
<webbb82> do u know if i can run the netbook launcher in 4.4
<webbb82> more laggy
<Fanfare> p1erre_: iirc holt <shift> or <ctrl> while deleting
<webbb82> like if i were to move a widget across the screen it would jump a inch or so at a time
<p1erre_> Fanfare: thanks..
<Fanfare> p1erre_: its <shift>
<sinclair86> you can always go back to kde 3.5 remix
<webbb82> true
<sinclair86> have to tried googling your netbook and kubuntu 9.10 to see if anyone else having that issue?
<sinclair86> eek i meant when i said go back to 3.5 remix you can do it on 9.10 and it can run along side 4.x
<webbb82> sinclair86: what do u mean
<p1erre_> can anyone recommend me a book for advanced C++ programming in linux?
<sinclair86> erm... hold on... i had to do it cause 4.4 sc beta package broke knetmanager and it was p[issin me off ill find the link
<sinclair86> p1erre_ learn c
<Roasted> has anybody noticed when you change your resolution in KDE's system settings/display menu, and then reboot, it doesn't stick?
<p1erre_> sinclair86: I already know C. I can program in C++ too. But I would like to make a review and learn some advanced stuff. Finally I would like to get involved in KDE dev.
<webbb82> do u know if plasma-netbook works in kde 4.4
<sinclair86> webbb82 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<webbb82> ok what am i lookin for on that page
<sinclair86> thats what i was telling you about
<webbb82> im at the page but it doesnt say anything bout netbooks
<sinclair86> yes but you are having trouble with the 4.4 kde?
<webbb82> oh i get it you ment install it along with gnome and 4.4 swiching between them at the login acreen?
<emyller> hallo :)
<sinclair86> OH
<emyller> some kubuntu screenshots, http://tr.im/IDpH share :)
<sinclair86> my bad... lol
<sinclair86> you have both installed right now?
<webbb82> ya
<snarkster> anyone got any ideas what i need to view NNTP news
<webbb82> ok i learned the netbook launcher works in 4.4 but how come when i installed itand logged in all i would se is the wallpaper and no netbook interface
<Roasted_> Has anybody noticed in Kubuntu that if you change your screen resolution and reboot that it doesn't keep the setting?
<Roasted_> I take it nobody else has noticed this but me?
<sinclair86> oh shit sup roasted... got yer shit fixed since yesterday?
<Roasted_> what was my problem yesterday?
<sinclair86> you had to keep installing for some reason?
<Roasted_> ummmmm
<Roasted_> I had several problems yesterday
<Roasted_> lol
<Roasted_> just trying tot hink about which one I would have mentioned in here
<Roasted_> what the
<sinclair86> lol im not sure either was trying to help i know you gots 2 kubuntu computers... was it tyhe networking?
<Roasted_> I just quit?
<Roasted_> I dont believe so. Both computers are running though.
<Roasted_> I dual booted them. XP and Kubuntu.
<Roasted_> those suckers are faster than my own :(
<Roasted_> I got double the cores but they have a faster core clock speed and DDR3 ram with some more speed
<sinclair86> my servers i own are faster than my person pc... lol i turned all my desktop into servers and stuck myself with a p3 256 ram
<Roasted_> llol, nice
<Roasted_> I dont have any real "servers". my kubuntu desktop Im on has a pair of drives in it that are shared out for file services.
<sinclair86> yea need a pratice enviroment im a systems admin for my work
<Roasted_> 1 is shared, the 2nd is just a backup of the primary
<Roasted_> hey have you ever messed around with resolution in kde?
<Roasted_> I noticed a weird issue that Im kind of surprised exists
<sinclair86> oh?
<Roasted_> yeah - I change the resolution. Apply. Okay. Reboot.
<Roasted_> Upon reboot it  goes back to native rez.
<Roasted_> tested it ton 4 pcs
<Roasted_> it on*
<sinclair86> kde 4.4 or 4.3? all 9.10?
<kaitos> Roasted_: yeah, kubuntu refuses to remember my dual monitor setup
<Roasted_> kaitos - I didnt even bother trying to attack my dual monitor setup with KDE. I already had ubuntu on here so I just copied the xorg over.
<Roasted_> sinclair86 - yeah theyre all 9.01 KDE 4.3.2
<Roasted_> two nvidia cards, two intel cards. one intel is a laptop, one intel is a desktop. the two nvidia desktops are identical so I guess its just one that you can use for comparison reasons
<sinclair86> eh weird... im glad i only have one res and thats 600 x 800
<Roasted_> Im downloading opensuse now to slap on my spare rig (one of the 4) and see if its a KDE thing or Kubuntu thing.
<Roasted_> 4 mins to go
<sinclair86> its proably a ubuntu thing
<Roasted_> which begs the obvious question - if kde is supposed to be more user friendly for newer linux users, why cant you do something so ungodly simple
<sinclair86> kde is really not their priority..
<Roasted_> sadly :(
<Roasted_> whos top dog for a KDE distro?
<sinclair86> no idea =\
<kaitos> Roasted_: most people would say opensuse
<Roasted_> it frustrates me because I love ubuntu, but I like KDE. So I was hoping to get best of both worlds. But little things in kubuntu can really irritate me
<Roasted_> I heard the newer opensuse is pretty solid.
<Roasted_> Ill find out in a minute or two when I intall it though
<sinclair86> like i said when they release kubuntu a month after they release the gnome it just show where thier priorities lay
<Roasted_> yeah
<Roasted_> I like gnome a lot
<sinclair86> fedora 12 kde is pretty sexy too
<Roasted_> I switched to kde based on curiosity mostly. When I saw what gnome 3.0 was going to pump out I wanted to hurl and decided I'd stick with kubuntu.
<Roasted_> is it?
<sinclair86> but it rapes my little p3 :'(
<sinclair86> yes
<Roasted_> its just sad because distros like fedora, suse, etc. Their forums dont compare to ubuntu. :(
<sinclair86> yes if i had a desktop i would have it installed right now
<Roasted_> plus theyre RPM based....
<Roasted_> which isnt a bad thing
<sinclair86> true
<Roasted_> I just like debian
<Roasted_> like I feel like going to RPM would just neuter me
<sinclair86> its pretty much the same instead of apt-get its yum
<Roasted_> but doesnt debian have a ton more packages available?
<sinclair86> yes
<sinclair86> by far
<Roasted_> gah
<webbb82_> ok i got plasma-netbook to work but its just about more laggy aand slow than the normal plama-desktop
<Roasted_> how about top dog for kde/debian?
<sinclair86> haha thats actually waht we need... one of them over here...
<Roasted_> my cousin stresses to me about how great fedora is
<Roasted_> I should really give it a solid shot
<sinclair86> you willnt be dissapointed esp if you like kde
<Roasted_> yeah, I like KDE a lot.
<Roasted_> I just dont want to go to an RPM distro and feel like I have nothing due to the lesser amount of packages being available.
<Roasted_> but maybe thats just me being retarded
<Roasted_> since I use very few out there, lol
<sinclair86> they only thing that is a bitch in fedora that annoyed me is that they didnt have packages multimedia like how ubuntu has gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad ugly and good
<Roasted_> I dont even really know what thats about anyway. I just install medibuntu and thats it.
<Roasted_> Hows that play out in fedora with multimedia codecs?
<sinclair86> thats the word i was looking for
<sinclair86> \the codecs
<sinclair86> not multimedia
<sinclair86> oh and you know ubuntu has apparmor well fedora has selunix
<Roasted_> apparmor?
<sinclair86> selinux*
<Roasted_> I dont evekn ow what either one of those are :/
<sinclair86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor ubuntu does it for you but in fedora you kinda have to do it yourself
<sinclair86> basicly
<sinclair86> have you ever used vista
<sinclair86> and its like click ok to run
<sinclair86> those boxes?
<Roasted_> click okay to run in terms of when you try to launch certain exe's?
<Roasted_> wait
<Roasted_> you mean the UAC
<sinclair86> yea where its like allow or dissalow
<Roasted_> that annoying effing "are you sure?" "no really, are you sure?" "you just clicked okay, are you sure?"
<sinclair86> disallow
<Roasted_> yeah I effing hate that thing
<sinclair86> i suck at explaing stuff lol
<sinclair86> brb cig
<Roasted_> lol
<sinclair86> do you knopw if it is possinble to run mutlitple kdes?
<r00t_ninja> does this bug affect anyone else https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/495763 ?
<sinclair86> not me
<r00t_ninja> oh damn
<kbntur> ddddd
<sinclair86> altho
<sinclair86> i have noticed it in serval other programs
<kbntur> hi
<sinclair86> hi
<kbntur> my first experience.. ubuntu ^^;
<sinclair86> kubuntu?
<kbntur> yes kubuntu
<kbntur> petsounds
<petsounds> kbntur, hello there
<kbntur> hello~
<kbntur> many usr connections, but quiet ^^:;
<petsounds> kbntur, maybe they're still sleep, you know different timezone, different places. :)
<jc0694> how do connect my computer to a wireless network using kubuntu 9.04?
<sinclair86> its is 1 am here.. lol
<kbntur> oops.. ok thats '';
<sinclair86> oh goodie a question
<sinclair86> jc0694 is your card recognized?
<sinclair86> you on kubuntu?
<sinclair86> >_<
<kbntur> um.. hhh
<sinclair86> oh shit he is i didnt even see the end of his sentced... screen too small
<jc0694> yes it is
<jc0694> sinclair86, yes
<sinclair86> have you ever used the wireless before?
<sinclair86> you should just be able to click the little icon in the task back and lcik the wireless nextwork
<jc0694> yes... i had it configured a couple of days ago by somebody in this forum... i powered off the pc and i thought it would automatically connect when i turned it back on but it doesn't auto connect... how do i connect manually?
<sinclair86> did they set you up via knetworkmanager?
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: tried what sinclair said?
<tato42> is there anyway to config kwallet to store a password it keeps asking for it everytime i start my wireless
<sinclair86> you can either diable it or leave the password black
<jc0694> thanks... hold one sec please...
<sinclair86> blank*
<tato42> i tried that and it still ask me for it and when i click on cancel it won't hookup
<r00t_ninja> is it asking for our wireless password or your kwallet password?
<sinclair86> tato42 system settings > advance > kdewallet access control uncheck prompt when blah blah
<tato42> it says kwallet password
<tato42> ok thanks i'll try that
<sinclair86> wait are you trying to disable it alltogether?
<sinclair86> jc0694 any luck?
<jc0694> no... i went to network management and i see the wireless network i want to connect to but it won't connect... any ideas?
<jc0694> it worked a couple of days ago... not sure what's going on
<sinclair86> sudo restart network-manager
<r00t_ninja> are you setting the right encryption?
<sinclair86> does it throw out any bugs?
<tato42> cool thanks that did the job
<sinclair86> np tato42
<jc0694> sinclair86, i just booted up kubuntu like 5 minutes ago... i need to restart network manager using sudo?
<jc0694> sinclair86, how do i restart nm with sudo?
<sinclair86> yea its might have throw out errors at boot that you couldnt see
<sinclair86> open up konsole
<jc0694> ok...
<sinclair86> alt+f2 type konsole
<jc0694> ok
<sinclair86> any errors?
<jc0694> no... the konsole is open
<sinclair86> did you type "sudo restart network-manager"
<jc0694> says the "sudo restart" command not found
<sinclair86> of shit you on 9.04?
<jc0694> yes
<sinclair86> sudo /etc/init.d/knetwork-manager
<sinclair86> wait
<sinclair86> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<jc0694> there is no file called "network-manager" in init.d.  however, there's a file called NetworkManager in init.d.  is this the file you want me to restart?
<sinclair86> yes thats what i was looking
<sinclair86> they changed from the v system to upstart in 9.10
<jc0694> it's done
<jc0694> no errors
<sinclair86> kk
<sinclair86> output of "iwlist scan"
<sinclair86> does it show you your ap?
<jc0694> ... let me take a step back for  sec... i think the problem may be something else... when i go to hardware drivers it says that my broadcomm sta wireless adapter is activated but currently not in use... i do i make it "in use"
<sinclair86> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up      ?
<jc0694> you can't do this from a gui?
<sinclair86> im a command line kind of less searching to go thru
<sinclair86> kind of guy*
<OpenSorce> sinclair86, props for that :-)
<sinclair86> i hate searching thru gui seetings unless its one click to connect
<jc0694> but i think it's really simple to activate it by gui... i can't see myself going through this everytime i turn on my laptop
<sinclair86> yes but if ifgure out what happened i can help you thru it so it doesnt happen again
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: you wont have to , this is for debugging im guessing
<sinclair86> OMG WAIT
<sinclair86> jc0694
<jc0694> yep
<sinclair86> i just realized ive had this problem before
<sinclair86> does you kde session save on logout?
<jc0694> i'm not sure
<sinclair86> meaning if you leave programs opened on netboot they are just as you left them?
<sinclair86> next boot*
<jc0694> don't know... how do i check... that would be useful
<r00t_ninja> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja> advanced
<r00t_ninja> Session Manager
<sinclair86> haha thanks thats what i was looking for </3 gui
<sinclair86> does it say start from pervios session?
<jc0694> yes... it says restore previous session
<sinclair86> niced
<sinclair86> you have the same bug i did
<sinclair86> click start empty session and reboot
<sinclair86> you should be good
<jc0694> u don't want to restore from previous session?  that seems like what i want... it was configured last session so i want it to stay configured for each session after that.  wouldn't an empty session be starting everything over again?
<sinclair86> no no
<sinclair86> it mean
<sinclair86> if you have like programs running when you reboot you will boot with tem back opened
<jc0694> ok... so select empty session and then reboot?
<sinclair86> yes
<sinclair86> yo jc0694 brb cig break
<sinclair86> any luck?
<jc0694> no... i've my wireless tab on network management is now grayed out... do i have to start all over again reinstalling the drivers?
<jc0694> that was an amazing nightmare
<sinclair86> no
<r00t_ninja> any reason you arnt using 9.10 ?
<jc0694> no... i can upgrade if u think it's worth it... i'm just trying to limit upgrading every single time an update comes out since each update runs a risk for messing things up... is this true?
<sinclair86> depends
<sinclair86> just do me a fav and humor me just to see where you stand "sudo lspci | grep "network" and "sudo ifconfig"
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: yes however since you are not using a LTS release you should update
<sinclair86> grep "Network" *
<jc0694> what's the exact command and what directory do i need to be in?
<sinclair86> doesnt matter the directory
<sinclair86> and the first command i would like to see is
<sinclair86> sudo lspci | grep "Network"
<sinclair86> second
<sinclair86> ifconfig
<jc0694> first command says something about network controller: broadcom corp BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<sinclair86> kk thats good
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: do you have alternative internet access?
<sinclair86> the second one im just looking for ath0 or wlan0
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: if so check for proprietary drivers in applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<jc0694> ya... i get something for etho and lo too... what specifically are u looking for
<sinclair86> wlan0 or ath0
<jc0694> it just has indentations for "etho" and "lo"... there is no listing for wlan0 or ath0
<kbntur> kor...
<sinclair86> k
<sinclair86> try
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: did you try what i said?
<sinclair86> if hes on command line he could just do sudo lshw -C network
<sinclair86> if the ifcae doesnt go up its the driver
<sinclair86> i was just going to see if it was down forst before checking the the driver
<jc0694> r00t_ninja, it only says something about my broadomm wireless sta being activated but currently not in use
<r00t_ninja> is this a laptop?
<sinclair86> yea
<jc0694> r00t_ninja, yes
<r00t_ninja> make sure your wireless is turned on lol
<sinclair86> omg!
<sinclair86> im and idiot
<sinclair86> like right click it and enable wireless
<jc0694> i don't understand this... i installed the driver and it was working... how could this be the driver again?
<sinclair86> an*
<jc0694> how do i enable... that's what i've been saying... it says activated but currently not in use
<sinclair86> right click on the nm icon and click enable wireles
<sinclair86> ?
<sinclair86> is it checked?
<jc0694> that's not an option when right clicked... all i show are "manage connections", "network management settings", "panel options" and "remove this network management ctrl + R"
<sinclair86> ok
<jc0694> as stated when i click "manage connections" i can't click the wireless tab because it's greyed out...
<sinclair86> sudo lshw -C network
<Roasted_> whats up sinclair86
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: open up a terminal and type/copy and paste "sudo apt-get reinstall b43-fwcutter
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: open up a terminal and type/copy and paste "sudo apt-get reinstall b43-fwcutter"
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: open up a terminal and type/copy and paste "sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter"
<r00t_ninja> sorry
<r00t_ninja> typos etc
<jc0694> let me save this and show u what i see
<r00t_ninja> then reboot
<gp> karmic koula sucks
<Roasted_> koala? lol?
<gp> why o why did i updrade
<r00t_ninja> that will make sure your wireless cards firmware is installed
<Roasted_> clearly your spelling sucks. troll.
<Roasted_> gp - I wont lie. karmic gave me a headache too.
<Roasted_> tried installing it on 5 computers. only 1 worked right.
<gp> i am not able to get resolttuion  right on karmic
<gp> but it was working perfectly before updrading
<jc0694> http://pastebin.ca/1727316
<petsounds> gp, sometimes the latest version is not the best ;)
<Roasted_> gp - I too dropped back to jaunty after checking out karmic.
<jc0694> sinclair86, u still there?
<sinclair86> yuea looking at it
<Roasted_> I hate to say it, but karmic is the "vista" of ubuntu. Works great for few. Headaches to most.
<gp> how do i do that without reinstalling
<Roasted_> gp - ehh I dont know bro. I reinstalled...
<Roasted_> gp - I had my partitions split, so I just dumped root and put jaunty back on top, leaving home untouched.
<r00t_ninja> im fairly sure ubuntu will keep your existing home folder
<r00t_ninja> also gp: what graphics card
<Roasted_> r00t_ninja - only if its partitioned separately.
<r00t_ninja> Roasted_: im fairly sure even if its not
<sinclair86> k jc0694 almost done
<jc0694> so are the drivers installed?
<Roasted_> r00t_ninja - if its all 1 partition, home is lumped in with root. If you format root and put jaunty on top, you lose everything, home included.
<gp>  VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<r00t_ninja> Roasted_: i saw a blog post on it revently
<gp> my system HP proliant ML110 G5
<Roasted_> r00t_ninja - Im sure it may be possible if you DONT format it and just dump the OS on top, maybe it creates a .old file for it. But if you select format + install, you're fried.
<sinclair86> they installed to see if they are activated i need to see the output of "sudo lsmod"
<jc0694> hold a sec...
<sinclair86> not activated but loaded
<sinclair86> in the kernel
<jc0694> http://pastebin.ca/1727319
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: reboot and the hardware detection should take care of it.
<sinclair86> it didnt tho that was the thing
<jc0694> i tried that before... didn't work
<jc0694> so are the drivers installed?
<sinclair86> h/o looking
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: go into hardware drivers and remove that driver
<jc0694> canNOT do... that driver took me forever to install and it did finally work... i need another solution
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: its easy to reinstall trust me
<r00t_ninja> you just go back into there click it and click activate
<jc0694> trust me... i remember installing that driver... hahahahah
<sinclair86> sudo modprob b43-pci-bridge
<r00t_ninja> fine whatever
<r00t_ninja> im willing to bet those trouble installing it before were due to repos that hadn't been refreshed but ?
<sinclair86> talking about apt-get update?
<jc0694> guys, thanks for all your help, but i don't think we're on the right path here... i don't think there is anything wrong with the device or the driver... it's only a simple matter of turning it on
<sinclair86> out put of lsmod didnt show the driver of lcshw
<FarOut> trust r00t_ninja
<jc0694> ... but i intalled the driver and it worked 2 bootups ago... how could the driver be bad?
<sinclair86> not bad
<sinclair86> bug in saved session -> nm reboot
<jc0694> do u agree with r00t_ninja (i.e. remove the driver and reinstall?)
<sinclair86> yes
<sinclair86> you have the driver but its not loaded in the kernel
<r00t_ninja> any one here using a lcd screen with a 1440 x 900 w/96 dpi have good font settings?
<jc0694> will i have to follow the steps from the manufacturer again to reinstall or is there a very simple way to install a previously installed driver?
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: to install the broadcom driver you just go into hardware drivers
<r00t_ninja> you dont need to follow the manufacture steps
<r00t_ninja> there made to be generic to any linux distribution
<jc0694> i'm saying that because the manufacture insructions actually didn't even work... somebody here finally proposed a work around that solved the problem and i forgot what that was now
<sinclair86> your wifi didnt work straight of the box?
<sinclair86> fresh install?
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: it will work , i have a similar card in my other desktop
<jc0694> no... broadcomm only recently started offering support for their wireless devices and my laptop was manufactured in 2008
<r00t_ninja> sinclair86: the broadcom firmware is proprietary
<jc0694> linux support that is
<r00t_ninja> so no it isnt
<sinclair86> ah fuck forgot i was using backtrack when i had my broadcom so it was already loaded
<jc0694> they support their windows stuff well but with linux it's kinda "you're on your own/use at your own risk"
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: yea , if you have some other way to connect to the internet in ubuntu its easy to install them
<jc0694> here's the path to the directions: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: did you do the blacklisting part?
<r00t_ninja> if so i suggest you undo it
<r00t_ninja> pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf if you are not sure
<jc0694> i can't remember... that command doesn't look familiar so i don't think i did
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> have you removed those drivers?
<sinclair86> ssb was loaded but the bcm one wasnt
<sinclair86> he has ohci1394 instead
<jc0694> ya i think so... it was like a month ago when i tried to follow the directions initially to no success... it was only like 2 days ago i finally got it working
<jc0694> brb in a min. or 2
<r00t_ninja> ok
<sinclair86> damn there some nasty bitches on jerry right now
<sinclair86> title of the show is getting pregnant with a turkey baster
<sinclair86> yo r00t you still here?
<jc0694> i'm back
<sinclair86> wb
<r00t_ninja> yea im here
<jc0694> thx
<r00t_ninja> ?
<petsounds> hi does anybody here notice slow connections to launchpad?
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: did you remove that driver?
<sinclair86> wait
<jc0694> i can't remember... its been a while
<sinclair86> you talking about the driver he has right now?
<r00t_ninja> your wireless isnt working right?
<jc0694> no i haven't uninstalled anything yet today
<r00t_ninja> ok go into application - system -> hardware drivers and remove the broadcom driver
<jc0694> assuming we do get this fixed, do i have any type of guarantee that i won't have to redo everything again once i turn my computer off and on again?
<sinclair86> yes
<sinclair86> since you truned off saved sessions
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: yes , the driver will be properly installed
<sinclair86> r00t
<sinclair86> it was installed right but there is a bug with wirless nm and saved sessions
<sinclair86> i had the same thing happen
<jc0694> do you mean deactivate? that's the only option i see... it's on the same gui where it says the driver is actived but not currently in use
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: yes deactivate
<r00t_ninja> sinclair86: that would not cause the kernel module to not be loaded
<jc0694> its been deactivated
<sinclair86> but it stops the wireless gui from connecting wasnt talking about the loading of it
<sinclair86> and thats what he was ultimately going after
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: ok now reboot
<jc0694> before i do this, how exactly will i reactivate the driver again?
<r00t_ninja> by going into hardware drivers
<r00t_ninja> selecting it and clicking activate
<jc0694> oh... ok
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: make sure to reboot in between
<jc0694> it's rebooting now
<r00t_ninja> ok
<jc0694> it's rebooted
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: ok , can you enable wireless?
<r00t_ninja> (im guessing not but just check)
<ozi> anyone can help install wine with network ?
<r00t_ninja> ozi: what do you mean "with network"
<ozi> game multiplayer
<ozi> not work
<r00t_ninja> oh , what game?
<ozi> mm
<r00t_ninja> mm?
<jc0694> do you mean activate the driver?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> right click on the network icon
<r00t_ninja> and tick enable wireless
<r00t_ninja> if its there that is
<jc0694> the wireless tab is still greyed out
<ozi> its not the games actually tp office applications with network
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: ok now go into hardware drivers
<ozi> ok
<ozi> then
<r00t_ninja> ozi: not you
<ozi> :D
<r00t_ninja> whats tp office?
<jc0694> i'm there
<ozi> sory for my poor engglish
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: is the broadcom driver offered>
<r00t_ninja> ?
<ozi> example ms office
<ozi> open file
<jc0694> yes... it says the driver is not activated
<ozi> form network
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: ok now click it and then click activate
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: is it now downloding and installing?
<jc0694> downloading and installing driver...
<r00t_ninja> ok
<petsounds> ozi, what are you trying to achieve? please explain in one line.
<jc0694> ok... good, says the driver is activated and in use
<ozi>  i have install ms office
<ozi> with wine
<sinclair86> why dont you use open office?
<ozi> i must learn
<ozi> :D
<jc0694> however, when i go and mange my network connections the wireless tab is stilled greyed out
<r00t_ninja> jc0694:  you will need to reboot after you have installed the driver
<jc0694> so reboot again?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<r00t_ninja> there are ways to load the driver without rebooting but rebooting is the easiest
<sinclair86> lol modprode aint that hard..?
<jc0694> now what?
<r00t_ninja> ok can you enable your wireless?
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: you there?
<jc0694> ok... i think it's enabled... still can't open internet
<sinclair86> ifconfig
<jc0694> is there a way to tell if your connected to a particular network
<r00t_ninja> jc0694: right click on the network icon
<r00t_ninja> and click "manage connections"
<r00t_ninja> can you go into the wireless tab?
<jc0694> ya... i'm there but it's not showing whether i'm currently connected... in fact it says the connection was last used "never"... it's not telling me status, it's only listing networks that may have been used before
<r00t_ninja> oh just click on the icon
<r00t_ninja> (left click)
<jc0694> what icon?
<r00t_ninja> the network icon in your system tray
<jc0694> oh... gotcha... it's on the wrong network (or trying to get on the wrong network)
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> tell me once you have it working
<jc0694> u the man!... sorry for doubting you earlier
<r00t_ninja> lol np
<r00t_ninja> do you want to know how to have it auto connect? (its fairly easy)
<jc0694> yes
<r00t_ninja> right click on the network icon and go manage connections
<r00t_ninja> go into the wireless tab
<jc0694> think i figured it out... i see the connect auto box
<r00t_ninja> select the network you want to auto connect and then click edit
<r00t_ninja> yea thats it
<jc0694> so if i turn my computer off and back on again it should connect automatically without me doing anything right?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<jc0694> yep... it's as u say
<sinclair86> yo jc0694 you still here?
<sinclair86> >_<
<petsounds> it's raining all day. i can't go anywhere :(
<sinclair86> its still night.... soooo  you still have some time
<petsounds> it's 4 pm here
<bolla> is there anyone who got a copy o Apollo - Adjø? Norwegian track... been on P an G search for too long now:P:P
<replman> Hi! How can i install thunderbird3 on my kubuntu?
<INIT_61> Trying to setup Internet Sharing. Using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 When trying to install ipmasq it says it's not there. How do I found out what the new file is?
<INIT_61> exact error: root@Lappy:~# apt-get install ipmasq
<INIT_61> Reading package lists... Done
<INIT_61> Building dependency tree
<INIT_61> Reading state information... Done
<INIT_61> Package ipmasq is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBotK1> INIT_61: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<INIT_61> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<INIT_61> Sorry about the flood
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i need to convert a directory that contains 1.6GB of data to an iso image. I am trying with K3b but the "Burn" button stays disabled. Can anyone help?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<tsimpson> naftilos76: you need to check the "Only create image" box
<naftilos76> let me see that!
<naftilos76> thnks
<tsimpson> :)
<naftilos76> Chesus! it was in front of me! thanks man!
<Amorgos> hi
<Amorgos> i need to access a folder from the gui
<Amorgos> but it says restricted
<Amorgos> how do i get root privilages in my gui
<Amorgos> it says permission denied
<Amorgos> HEY
<przemas1> hey
<Amorgos> kubuntu needs support
<przemas1> support?
<Amorgos> this channel doesnt help
<Amorgos> ubunoobs
<tsimpson> Amorgos: your attitude does not inspire me to help you, but I will anyway
<tsimpson> you run "kdesudo dolphin"
<Amorgos> ok thanks
<Amorgos> i forgot it
<Amorgos> or sudo dolphin?
<Amorgos> works
<tsimpson> no, not sudo
<tsimpson> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Amorgos> ok got it
<Amorgos> thanks
<roam> I use Kaffeine. I can't resize it vertically and it's wasting a lot of space, that isn't used, even with movies with 16:9 aspect. How can I change that?
<shadeslayer> roam: tried dragon player?
<shadeslayer> roam: btw i can resize just fine
<roam> shadeslayer: I can't with the kaffeine from karmic
<shadeslayer> roam: no idea why that would happen
<shadeslayer> roam: automatic resize is off right?
<roam> shadeslayer: yes
<roam> is off
<shadeslayer> roam: no other thing i can think of :)
<roam> kaffeine also writes the following in my config file:
<shadeslayer> roam: try removing the kaffeine config fi;e
<roam> Width 1400=1530
<roam> which seem too much
<roam> it
<roam> s wider than the screen
<shadeslayer> roam: try the kaffeine room
<shadeslayer> #kaffeine
<roam> shadeslayer: didn't know about that channel. Good idea
<roam> the other problem I have is: when update-notifier updates the package descriptions, it als download german translations. I would like to disable that, since I'm often online via gprs and it blocks the connection for ten minutes.
<roam> how can I disable the download of german traslations of the package descriptions?
<shadeslayer> roam: dont select them in the upgrades
<roam> shadeslayer: it downloads them on up_dates_
<shadeslayer> roam:theres an arrow besides the upgrades... it should allow you to deselect the upgrade
<roam> shadeslayer: it downloads them when it get's the new package descriptions before it prompts for the upgrade.
<shadeslayer> roam: check the updates tab in the kpackagekit settings
<shadeslayer> check the automatic updates section
<shadeslayer_> bbl
<roam> there is nothing there, where I can disable getting the translations.
<roam> cu
<shadeslayer_> roam: set the radio box to : do not automatically download updates
<shadeslayer_> roam: i mean : only notify about upgrades
<roam> shadeslayer_: I already have that
<shadeslayer_> roam: hmm... then no idea... keep asking :P
<shadeslayer_> cya
<roam> the files are part of the stuff that get's downloaded before the notification
<ubuntu> hi
<Tomaros> i am using kubuntu livecd on a windows machine, and i my question. how to mount and access the ntfs partitions?
<Tomaros> please
<Tomaros> i am stuck
<Tomaros> HELP
<Mamarok> !patience | Tomaros
<ubottu> Tomaros: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<Tomaros> says invalid mount option: the option "locale=en_usutf8" is not allowed for uid=999
<Tomaros> says this
<Tomaros> when i try to automount it
<Tomaros> Mamarok:
<roam> when I set LANG=C it doesn't download the descriptions
<Mamarok> Tomaros: please don't ping me, I can't help you, and please be patient, it is holiday time in the western world, so many are away
<roam> where can I set the language of aptitude?
<roam> Tomaros: you might need to mount it as root
<Tomaros> how?
<Tomaros> someone told me to use ntfs-config tool
<roam> how do you mount it now?
<Tomaros> i just go to places
<roam> open a terminal, calles "konsole" in KDE
<roam> called
<roam> type sudo su -
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems with strigi/nepomuk
<Wolfcastle> seems strigi is working fine but not nepomuk
<roam> then you're root
<Wolfcastle> since searches in krunner or dolphin yield no results
<Wolfcastle> but with strigiclient it works
<Wolfcastle> any ideas?
<roam> then you can mount your partition with 'mount /dev/sda1 /media/' f.i.
<roam> you nee to change the "sda1" according to your actual partition and the "/media" to your actual mountpoint
<|sysop|> hi where can I find libstdc++5 libstdc++5-3.3-dev or gcc 3.3 for 9.10?
<|sysop|> for power c
<|sysop|> pc?
<akihu> Hi all, Ive a 1920 by 1200 monitor with intel card, and Im only getting 1600x1200. systemsettigns gives no bigger option, how do I fix?
<shadeslayer_> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer_> !res | akihu
<ubottu> akihu: please see above
<shadeslayer__> !res | akihu
<ubottu> akihu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<akihu> jes jes, Im looking...
<shadeslayer_> akihu: i got disconnected...
<soee> hi
<Blurists> Hi
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Blurists> how to transfer data between 2 machines with kubuntu?
<Wolfcastle> good morning
<Wolfcastle> nfs should do the trick
<Blurists> nfs?
<Dragnslcr> scp is probably the easiest
<Blurists> i get errors with it
<Blurists> cant i go to network
<Blurists> in places?
<Blurists> remote://network
<gp> I HATE KARMIC KOAAAALAAA
<gp> POS CRAP WASTE OF time
<maco> ?
<maco> thats not terribly specific. or very lowercase.
<gp> sorry gentlemen ......now i feel bettter
<maco> gentlemen?
 * maco looks at Mamarok
<heinkel_111> how can i find the gateway ip for my network connection?
<maco> we're men?
<gp> dudes
<gp> aliens ??
<gp> geeks?
<gp> gorks
<gp> borgs
<maco> heh
<maco> dudes & dudettes?
<gp> dudettes ....do chics also use *nix ?
<maco> given the existence of LinuxChix....yes!
<gp> i never seen one in my life
<maco> and ya know....knowing my own gender
<Wolfcastle> but they are a minority
<Wolfcastle> I'm afraid
<lilyshu> gp, maco is a girl
<maco> so is Mamarok...pretty obvious nick...i mean "Mama"....
<gp> maco: were you forced to *nix ?
<maco> of course not
<maco> i'm an ubuntu developer :P
<Wolfcastle> i thought about amarok :-p
<maco> Wolfcastle: yeah she's a mama and into amarok
<gp> dudete who uses *nix and is developer too !!
<Wolfcastle> ah i see good nick then
<maco> Wolfcastle: yeah i thought it was cute
<maco> gp: why is this surprising?
<gp> bcos u rare species
<maco> i mean, there are more dudes, but...rather silly to think there couldnt be dudettes
<maco> and in a project this size that there wouldn't be at least one female developer
<heinkel_111> how can i find the gateway ip for my network connection?
<maco> (there are 4)
<maco> heinkel_111: do you want to find out what its currently set to? "route -n"
<maco> if you want to find out what it *should* be set to...thats a harder question
<gp> usually chicks are into documentation , UI or testing
<heinkel_111> maco: I have  a working setup when i connect to internet using my modem, but when i try to plug my router in between, i dont have the right configuration, so i want to figure out when connecting directly, using my modem, what the gatteway is, and set it likewise for the router
<gp> just to a trace route
<gp> anybody has anuy experince of making this video card driver ->>>> Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<maco> heinkel_111: is your router getting an IP from the modem? some modems lock onto the MAC address of whatever machine they are first connected to until theyve been power-cycled. it generally appears like what you're saying when thats the problem
<heinkel_111> Destination 0.0.0.0 Gateway 189.32.160.1 Genmask 0.0.0.0 Flags UG ....etc <--- does this mean 189.32.160.1 is the gateway?
<heinkel_111> i am slightly confused by the 0.0.0.0 destination
<heinkel_111> means everywhere or nowhere?
<maco> heinkel_111: 0.0.0.0 means "default route"
<heinkel_111> ok :) thanks maco
<gp> anybody has anuy experince of making this video card driver ->>>> Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<gp> i not able to get optimum resoltion
<gp> resolution
<heinkel_111> i will try to reconfigure my router again (abouth 5th ttry ;)
<gp> i updated my box from drapper to karmic Krap Koala ...display stopped working
<maco> gp: #ubuntu is more likely to have someone experienced with that hardware
<maco> or ubuntuforums.org
<maco> i need to recommend the forums more....i'm a moderator :P
<gp> maco ......does hp and ubuntu have some kind of deal like RH
<maco> only for the HP Mini Mi
<gp> i am running KK on HP proliant ML110 server
<gp> not for servers ?
<maco> ooh i dunno about that
<maco> i was just thinking of consumer hardware
<maco> i dont work for canonical, so i dont keep up on all the businessy stuff
<gp> maco : are you qt developer ?
<maco> no
<gp> gtk ?
<maco> yeah
<maco> i need to get around to learning Qt since i switched from gnome to kde
<maco> oh and please interpret as "i am a developer who can use gtk" NOT "i develop gtk"
<maco> im not that 1337 ;-)
<gp> oks
<apparle> how to write a patch file?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems apparle
<apparle> I am getting the this error while make alsa-driver 'make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/home/apparle/alsa-driver-1.0.20+dfsg/alsa-kernel/pci/maestro3.c', needed by `maestro3.c'. Stop. make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/apparle/alsa-driver-1.0.20+dfsg/pci' make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/apparle/alsa-driver-1.0.20+dfsg' make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2'
<apparle> I am getting this error while I make alsa-driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/347009/ plz help
<maco> why are you building the alsa-driver source?
<maco> if you just want a newer version of alsa, install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<lilyshu> hi. i don't understand why sun-java is not working with some browser like ff, g chrome, and arora. and only openjdk is working. i try this in two laptops and in one pc and the result just the same. :(
<maco> because openjdk is awesomer?
<maco> apparle: hello?
<apparle> maco: Actually I want to write a patch for my own device which is not working with normal driver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/498863
<maco> apparle: i see. your patch should be against the linux kernel then
<lilyshu> maco, openjdk is only working in firefox, the other browser can't load the applet, and do you know how to fix this? :(
<maco> lilyshu: no, sorry
<apparle> maco: Howcome... shouldn't the file atiixp.c from alsadriver be patched?
<simo_> hello world !!
<maco> alsa-driver is not a package normally installed...  the drivers are in the kernel itself.  i forget what that package is for, actually... :-/
<simo_> i'm asking if i install a windows7, i will loose the kununtu's Lilo?
<maco> simo_: yes. windows will overwrite the MBR, and there's no way to stop it
<maco> you can reinstall grub or lilo from a cd
<lilyshu> maco, ok np
<simo_> so how can i recorver it withowt loose my linux's data ?
<maco> simo_: boot from a cd and issue whatever commands install lilo. ive never used lilo, only grub, so i cant be much more helpful than that
<simo_> grup ?
<simo_> and how can i install it ?
<maco> grub and lilo are two bootloaders
<simo_> yes
<simo_> how can i install grup ?
<maco> the "grub-install" command
<maco> its a b not a p
<simo_> now i will install a windows 7
<simo_> i will boot from the kubuntu's live cd
<simo_> and install a grub-install
<simo_> that all ?
<simo_> and that will be working 100%?
<maco> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" should do it, i think
<maco> if it gives you trouble, you can always get on irc from the live cd
<apparle> maco: I am having a similar problem as here http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7467#c30 So I think I must add my subvendor and subdevice to the atiixp.c file to automatically take the ac97_codec parameter
<simo_> iec waht's this ?
<maco> apparle: so just adding an entry to the quirks table? thats simple enough. ive done that :)
<maco> simo_: irc is the chat thingy youre using right now
<maco> simo_: internet relay chat
<apparle> maco: ya that's why I am trying to compile the alsa-driver and getting the error I mentioned above
<simo_> amm yes
<simo_> :)
<maco> apparle: really, id just edit the kernel source and recompile *that*
<maco> or do it against the git.ubuntu.com source...thats how i did mine
<simo_> what's the diferent with lilo and grub ?
<maco> grub is the usual default
<maco> grub1 didnt require recompiling like lilo does
<apparle> maco: I am not a developer so  I don't know these things... could you guide me a little
<maco> i shouldnt say recompiling
<maco> it didnt require that you run a reconfigure command after editing
<maco> grub2 does though, so *shrug*
<simo_> i don't undertand very well realy
<simo_> so lilo is a gru
<simo_> b
<maco> apparle: git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<maco> simo_: no.
<maco> simo_: lilo and grub are two options. grub is ubuntu's default, unless you have lvm, in which case lilo has always been default
<maco> because grub version 1 couldnt do lvm
<simo_> lvm ?
<apparle> maco: that goes in terminal right? and I would have to install git for that isn't it?
<maco> apparle: git-core is the package
<maco> simo_: linux volume manager
<ScreamOfSilence_> hello i've a problem
<simo_> amm
<ScreamOfSilence_> I've deleted subfolders in "Games" in menu editor. Now, when i install a game i can't see it in the menu..
<apparle> maco: downloading.... till then what will be the next steps
<soee> ScreamOfSilence_: check maybe they are in Lost and Found folder
<ScreamOfSilence_> no, they aren't :(
<simo_> macro: now can i install a grub and move a lilo?
<simo_> what's one is better ?
<apparle> maco: I am getting this error
<apparle> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/apparle/ubuntu-lucid/.git/ kernel.ubuntu.com[0: 91.189.94.216]: errno=Connection refused fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection refused)
<maco> O_o
<maco> thats...odd
<maco> simo_: i dont think there's really a "better"...its just a boot-loader
<apparle> maco: maybe my university firewall is blocking it.............what port does it use
<maco> apparle: i dont know. check in #ubuntu-kernel
<lilyshu> if i have sun-java and openjdk installed what cmd line to choose one between this two?
<simo_> amm ok
<apparle> maco: but what was the command you gave supposed to do?
<simo_> i will came back
<maco> apparle: make a copy of the git repository locally so you could edit it, commit, and produce a git changeset to submit to the kernel team
<apparle> maco: you there?
<maco> apparle: yes
<apparle> maco: so does git work with proxy
<maco> i dont know how to configure it to do so
<maco> this might also be something to wait til monday or tuesday for, since it's a holiday weekend and all
<apparle> ok... assuming I got the local copy..what would I have to add the quirk
<soee> anyone notivced that their mouse dpi i think changes when u plaugin some usb device ? mouse is also on usb port
<maco> edit sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c
<simo_> maco: i wanna install windows7 but i will lose the acces to kubuntu. do u can promise me that i can find a solucion pleaz
<simo_> :)
<maco> simo_: you can definitely reinsall grub or lilo, whichever you are using, however *i* can only be helpful with grub
<maco> and i dont think you want to install the other one
<maco> like if you have lilo, i think stick with lilo
<maco> and if you have grub, stick with grub
<simo_> it isn't a matter, you saaid me there isnt a diferent
<maco> they have different configuration files
<simo_> ok
<maco> your kubuntu install only has configuration files for one of them, so what you install on the MBR should match it
<simo_> i dont have a idea what are u talking about :)
<simo_> but will find a solusion o this
<apparle> maco:  I just check the port 9418 is blocked ... so is there anyway I can create the clone by manually downloading the file?
<shadeslayer> apparle: you on gitorious?
<apparle> maco: how is this related to holiday
<shadeslayer> apparle: you can download the tarball,it should be on the git project page of the project
<maco> apparle: kernel developers who know this stuff better are offline?
<apparle> Well I figured out that http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ does have a GitWeb but I am unable to understand which file to choose from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<houcine> where is the frensh canal
<houcine> salut tout le monde
<EagleScreen> salut
<bazhang> !fr | houcine
<ubottu> houcine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jtechidna> !fr
<simo_> maco: other question, it posible to install two linux's ditributions in one hard disk ?
<maco> simo_: yes
<simo_> i mean in one cumpeter
<simo_> will nead two swap's particion ?
<maco> if you want to be able to keep one hibernated while using the other
<simo_> how ?
<simo_> they can be used in same times ?
<ozi> Application: Plasma Workspace (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault
<ozi> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb77c9700 (LWP 1465))]
<ozi> Help me :(
<ozi> Thread 2 (Thread 0xaba8eb70 (LWP 1466)):
<ozi> #0  0x00fd1422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<ozi> #1  0x006b0e15 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<ozi> #2  0x0056078d in pthread_cond_wait () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<ozi> #3  0x00c70e67 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<FloodBotK1> ozi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozi> #4  0x00ece922 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4
<ozi> anyone can help me :(
<EagleScreen> hi ozi
<ozi> yes
<EagleScreen> your plasma is crashing
<ozi> yep
<ozi> blank
<EagleScreen> ozi: are you using an official Kuubntu KDE version, or some update from any PPA?
<ozi> official
<ozi> live cd
<EagleScreen> which version?
<ozi> 4.3.2
<EagleScreen> that is from karmic
<ozi> iyes
<EagleScreen> are only running Kubuntu in Live CD mode or do you mean you installed it from Live CD?
<ozi> now i running form live cd
<ozi> to solved
<ozi> :(
<EagleScreen> then, you installed Kubuntu karmic, crash each time, you start session
<martijn_> hi, i have installed daisy under opensuse, but i cannot get the panel on bottum there, see this=> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077 do you have any idea how to fix this?
<ozi> i have instaled karmic
<bazhang> martijn_, #suse for opensuse
<ozi> normaly
<ozi> i edit
<ozi> etc/hostname
<ozi> :(
<martijn_> ok, thanks...
<ozi> login false
<ozi> i go to recovery mode
<ozi> ls /home
<bazhang> martijn_, /join #suse
<martijn_> bazhang:  just did
<ozi> anyting dos'nt work
<ozi> now i run live cd
<EagleScreen> ozi: your problem can be by two causes, i am almost sure
<ozi> to edit hostname
<ozi> after that
<ozi> blank :D
<EagleScreen> ozi: what do you edit hostname for?
<ozi> for try network  on wine
<fale> does kde4.4b2 has huge issues?
<EagleScreen> then your plasma crash, started after edit /etc/hostname
<ozi> after edit hostname
<ozi> login normaly
<ozi> but crash
<EagleScreen> fale: i tested it yesterday, and i didn't see any, but just tested for 30 minutes
<Zorael> Does anyone know if there is any app (KDE or otherwise) for generating tabbing hierarchy in source files? I have an XML file that had its hierarchy flattened and would like to reconstruct it.
<Soslas> hey my samba share(windows-ubuntu) works for a while and then says, connection time out.. any ideas?
<fale> EagleScreen: cool :) I'm going to try to use it as productive system ;)
<EagleScreen> good luck fale
<ozi> any command or anything i can do ?
<EagleScreen> ozi: create a new user in your system and try entering with it
<fale> Zorael: there was one cli... I guess was w3c something
<fale> EagleScreen: thankyou
<ozi> ok
<ozi> i try
<ozi> tanks
<EagleScreen> ozi: if it works, then you have corrupted KDE config files in your user account
<ozi> mmm
<OpenSorce> This is truly irritating, I've disabled ipv6 (actually removed the module) but I still get serious browser lag. Like 12 seconds after entering an address before there is modem activity...
<GRS> есть руские?
<maco> !ru | grs
<ubottu> grs: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GRS> thx
<simo_> maco: can i use a virtual machine from here to install it ?
<Soslas> Hey
<Soslas> i trasnfer data with my samba-shares (wired network) and after some time connection is lost
<Soslas> any ideas?
<Tysek> Soslas no,
<roam> Soslas: anything in the logs?
<Soslas> i trasnfer data through samba shares for a while and then
<Soslas> the connection is lost
<Tysek> maybe try to turnoff QoS
<Soslas> qos?
<Soslas> i enabled tcp_nodelay
<Soslas> and the line before it
<Soslas> Tysek
<Soslas> qos
<Soslas> what
<Tysek> it's connection betwen windows and ubu? once upon a time i have similar porblem end after disable QoS in windows everything wos ok
<Tysek> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quality_of_service
<simo_> what's a virtual machine in kbuntu ?
<Soslas> Tysek btw when i ping the server with -f it says cannot flood minimal interval for user is 200ms
<Soslas> is that normal
<Tysek> i don't know I'm a not specialist
<Tysek> soory
<petsounds> simo_, virtual box OSE
<GRS> test
<simo_> how can i install it
<simo_> there is a package ?
<jtheuer> there is
<Tysek> simo_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Tysek> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<ferdinando> http://www.webalice.it/ferdinando.pittore/
<simerbear> hi, i want to create an ad-hoc wireless conection with my kubuntu. i was looking at http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kubuntu-9-04-ad-hoc-netzwerk-erstellen/ and http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kubuntu-9-04-ad-hoc-netzwerk-erstellen/#post-2166970 . i am confused about the difference of knetworkmanager and this plasma widget... it also looks like the gnome tolls semms to be better than the...
<simerbear> ...kde tool. any advice?
<simerbear> i also lokked at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html . all of them are for ubuntu :(
<arthurminakov> Hello!
<simerbear> hi
<arthurminakov> HEllo!
<arthurminakov> Can you help me with videodriver on Kubuntu 9.10?
<jmd37> buenas tardes a tods
<kaddi> I have a problem with kopete. I have a couple of meta-accounts which contain more than one identity per friend (eg one jabber account, one icq, one msn...). And every 3-4 weeks all the accounts on my friendslist get dissasociated so that the meta accounts are empty and a lot of empty entries are added to my friendlist. Is this a known bug and how do I fix it?
<kaddi> hi jmd37
<simo__> hola jmd37
<simo__> no creo que hay gente que habla español
<simo__> asi no sé si puedes resolver tus dudas
<kaddi> aqui? no, pero:
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> en #ubuntu-es hay gente que hablan espanol ;)
<ferdinando> http://www.webalice.it/ferdinando.pittore/
<ferdinando> http://www.webalice.it/ferdinando.pittore/
<kaddi> please stop spamming that link
<BluesKaj> Happy Boxing Day !
<simo_> hello
<simo_> i instaled a virtualBox
<simo_> how can i install a windows in one partition from kubuntu ?
<theshortcircuit> u mean inside virtual box
<simo_> yes
<blackcoffeerider> salut
<groomycian_> hi guys
<groomycian_> Can anyone to help me with freebsd ports problem?
<Guest21422> hi guys
<arthurb> Hello, fresh install of karmic, automount is not working... when I plug an USB key, it shows up in dmesg but it is not mounted
<soee> hi
<sikor_sxe> hello, i installed the new kde 4.4 beta2 on karmic, now when i try to log in to kde the screen stays black (i see a nepomik note- window, tho). anyone knows what to do?
<gkffcsk> hey all, can I brun an iso image meant for a cd onto a dvd? And will it work?
<soee> gkffcsk: well i wasnt using any kubuntu programs yet for burning cds but if there is such option it will work  - i was burning kubuntu cd image under widnows on dvd  :)
<gkffcsk> I'm using k3b
<Autoscum> Greetings, everyone.
<Autoscum> My sound disappeared after I installed nVidia drivers for my video card.
<Autoscum> What do I do? :/
<Autoscum> It's that bad, huh?
<Quintasan> Autoscum: sound? after installing graphics card?
<Autoscum> Uhh, I installed the nVidia graphics drivers for my onboard video
<Autoscum> and my sound is gone
<Quintasan> Autoscum: by any chance, did you update to KDE 4.4 ?
<Autoscum> KMix doesn't start, either.
<Autoscum> I'm using the latest Kubuntu, I installed it from Wubi
<Autoscum> So yeah, I think it is 4.4
<Quintasan> not 4.4 definiately
<Quintasan> okay, System settings -> Multimedia
<Autoscum> Alright
<Quintasan> Try setting your card above Pulse Audio
<soee> i would reccomend oss
<soee> i ahd problems with alsa and pulse but oss worsk just perfect
<Autoscum> I clicked "test" on PulseAudio
<Autoscum> and it said it failed
<Autoscum> and "returning to ."
<Autoscum> Same with "nVidia Digital/Analog"
<Autoscum> Also on the "Backend" tab, I have only Xine
<Autoscum> No Alsa or OSS
<soee> Autoscum: download oss -> http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<pawel_121> oss have many issues
<pawel_121> and it's almost dead
<pawel_121> has*
<soee> pawel_121: the only issue for me is thst my sound finally works
<pawel_121> soee good for yoy
<pawel_121> you*
<pawel_121> for many people don't
<Autoscum> Okay, soee.
<Autoscum> soee: Should I get the Linux 2.6 DEB?
<soee> yes u can
<soee> u can change settings by running ossxmix in cocsole
<Autoscum> Good, it's installed.
<Autoscum> Should I restart my sytem now, soee?
<Autoscum> Or is that unnecessary?
<Autoscum> Oh, there
<soee> Autoscum: yes and than on your System Settings - > Multimedia move oss at the top
<Autoscum> It works now.
<Quintasan> pawel_121: lol oss dead?
<Autoscum> Yeah, it works without restarting.
<Quintasan> OSS 4 :D
<pawel_121> Quintasan almost ;)
<Autoscum> Oh, also.
<Quintasan> we don't want OSS dead
<Autoscum> Is there a Task Manager like on Windows?
<soee> Autoscum: if your card allows 5.2 sound check spread field in ossxmix
<Autoscum> Okay.
<soee> *5.1
<pawel_121> Quintasan why not?
<Quintasan> Pulse Audio suck so much I'd rather use OSS or JackD :P
<Quintasan> Autoscum: press alt+esc
<Quintasan> still I bind it to ctrl+alt+alt :P
<pawel_121> Quintasan if I had to choose PA or OSS I'd bet for OSS ;)
<Quintasan> lol, del rather
<Autoscum> Quintasan: Alt+Esc does nothing :/
<Quintasan> Autoscum: you are using KDE4?
<soee> Autoscum: what do u want to do ?
<Autoscum> "Firefox is running but not responding"
<Autoscum> I want to stop firefox's process
<pawel_121> in terminal: pkill -9 firefox
<soee> Autoscum:  ALT + F2
<Autoscum> Okay.
<Quintasan> Autoscum: click on your desktop and press alt+esc, must work
<soee> and second icon on the left
<Autoscum> Quintasan: Yes, I did that
<Autoscum> Thanks, soee.
<soee> Autoscum: np just enjoy KDE :D
<Autoscum> I am enjoying it. :)
<pawel_121> Autoscum K menu, system, system-monitor
<Autoscum> Thank you soee, Quintasan for the help.
<pawel_121> alt+esc don't work ;>
<Autoscum> pawel_121: I already got it through the shortcut on on the Run menu.
<pawel_121> Autoscum ok :)
<Autoscum> Thanks anyway. :)
<Autoscum> Now to get some OpenSource first person shooters
<Autoscum> haha
<Quintasan> pawel_121: how come, it works for me :P
<pawel_121> Quintasan good for you ; D
<soee> Autoscum: QuakeLive, EnemyTerritory
<soee> if u want to play online :D
<Quintasan> oh man, how come I don't even have problems with beta releases when tons of people complain? :D
<pawel_121> Urban Terror is also great
<Quintasan> Assault Cube!
<Quintasan> Warsow
<soee> never played :D
 * Quintasan is tempted to search for his UT2004 DVD
<Autoscum> Oh, also
<Autoscum> that package manager
<Autoscum> "apt"
<Autoscum> Did it get replaced? :/
<soee> there are some DVD's with games for linux witch u can play without installing them i think
<Quintasan> Autoscum: hmm no
<soee> contains ut,q4 etc
<Quintasan> Autoscum: apt is a CLI package manager
<Quintasan> !cli | Autoscum
<ubottu> Autoscum: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Quintasan> Autoscum: now we use KPackageKit
<Autoscum> Oh.
<Autoscum> Yeah.
<Autoscum> I think that package manager was named Adept
<Autoscum> Is that right?
<Quintasan> though it sucks and I will vote to replace it with Shaman2
<Quintasan> Autoscum: yes, it's not maintained anymore
<Autoscum> Darn
<Autoscum> It was really good
<Autoscum> It's been a while since I've used Linux
<Autoscum> ...obviously :P
<Quintasan> good, you've slept over the "KDE4 sucks" wave
<soee> hehe :D
<pawel_121> Quintasan, does Shaman support apt now? :)
<Quintasan> because the 4.0 was actually technical preview and users started whining about not being stable :P
<Quintasan> pawel_121: no, it uses PackageKit backend
<soee> but 4.3.4 is really nice
<Quintasan> pawel_121: but noone will stop you from making an APT backend for it :P
<Autoscum> So
<Autoscum> I'm gonna google some games :P
<pawel_121> Quintasan good to know, I liked it in Arch :)
<Autoscum> Hehe
<Autoscum> Enemy Terriotry is only 258 MB
<soee> Autoscum: i would reccomend Ksudoku and Mahjongg :)
<Autoscum> Is it Multiplayer only?
<Autoscum> sudoku?
<Autoscum> I don't like Sudoku :P
<soee> :D
<Autoscum> It's too mathematicy for my taste haha
<soee> lol :D
<soee> Autoscum: http://supergamer.org/ and also http://live.linux-gamers.net/
<Autoscum> Oh, look
<Autoscum> Postal 2
<soee> dont tell me you like games like postal... :)
<Quintasan> lol Postal
<Autoscum> soee: What's wrong with games like Postal? :P
<soee> brb need to reboot
<Autoscum> Okay.
<Autoscum> Hm, I wonder if Fallout 3 can run with Wine
<pawel_121> Autoscum, it runs, but the question is if it is playable :>
<Autoscum> Why so, pawel_121?
<Autoscum> :P
<Autoscum> No, it didn't run :(
<pawel_121> last time I looked at winehq and read about F3, characters didn't had heads
<Autoscum> rofl
<pawel_121> Autoscum, maybe some tuning is needed
<Autoscum> Maybe.
<Autoscum> Linux isn't for gaming
<Autoscum> ...yet
<pawel_121> sadly, but not yet ;)
<Autoscum> When Microsoft start developing even crappier Windows software
<Autoscum> The game companies may turn to Linux :P
<Autoscum> The best Windows I've experienced so far is Windows XP with SP3
<pawel_121> Autoscum, yes, I'm keeping xp sp3 for games
<Autoscum> Yeah
<Autoscum> Though, my video card is quite weak.
<Autoscum> It's an nVidia GeForce 6150 Onboard
<Autoscum> 5 models below Fallout 3's minimum requirement
<pawel_121> Autoscum, I played F3 on Ati 1600xt, so quite low end card
<pawel_121> but it ran good
<Autoscum> pawel_121: It's not onboard, therefor it's more powerful
<pawel_121> Autoscum, right
<Autoscum> Yeah. :/
<Autoscum> Though, I can run Modern Warfare 2
<Autoscum> On absolute minimum, on 20 FPS
<Autoscum> Cool huh? :P
<pawel_121> yes :)
<pawel_121> sorry, I missed a 'minimum' word
<Autoscum> Haha
<Autoscum> :P
<pawel_121> ;)
<DarkriftX> what should I do if Xorg is taking 70% + cpu?
<Autoscum> o.o
<DarkriftX> kill it? restart my wm? is there a way to track why?
<DarkriftX> i have a bunch of stuff open so id rather not restart x :(
<Autoscum> Save your progress and restart
<Autoscum> (x)
<Autoscum> DarkriftX: You still here? :)
<DarkriftX> the reboot is taking forever lol
<Autoscum> Haha
<Autoscum> I almost downloaded a live DVD with games from live.linux-games.net
<Autoscum> or gamers, i don't remember
<Autoscum> What do I do with it? :P
<r00t_ninja> what are the default font settings?
<thomas_> guten abend. spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gizmobay> Is there a GUI for beagle? Search that is.
<kaddi_> beagle? what does it do?
<gizmobay> beagle will index your files so you can search them
<gizmobay> home directory that is
<pawel_121> gizmobay Kubuntu has strigi
<pawel_121> afaik it's like beagle
<gizmobay> what's the command?
<gizmobay>  for strigi that is
<pawel_121> gizmobay in System settings → advanced → desktop search you can enable it
<pawel_121> then it probably you'll have its icon near your clock
<pawel_121> - it*
<r00t_ninja> i remember you need to create a symlink for java
<gizmobay> Oh I see. I wonder if it'll index a text layer in a djvu file?
<r00t_ninja> http://www.aldeby.org/blog/nepomuck-and-stringi-kubuntu-910-strigi-service-failed-to-initialize.html
<pawel_121> gizmobay give it a try ;)
<r00t_ninja> see that for how to get it working
<DarkriftX> anyone know what could cause my mouse to slow down (slow dragging speed liek when your cpu is maxed) while the trackpad stays at full speed? I changed nothing. It was working fine, Xorg started running at 70%+ cpu so I rebooted. its been this way since the reboot
<Guest51728> !Air final update (plasma theme)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkriftX> lol
<Guest51728> DarkriftX,  help
<DarkriftX> help what?
<Guest51728> !Air final update (plasma theme)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fanti> hello! after installing kubuntu, the shortcut CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does not restart the xserver. how can i enable that function?
<r00t_ninja> fanti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<fanti> r00t_ninja: great, thx
<r00t_ninja> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<r00t_ninja> ^thats probably the best
<DarkriftX> that solution never works for me sadly
<DarkriftX> it shows as on, but still doesnt work
<echoalpha5> has somebody already checked uut the "google earth wallpaper"?
<r00t_ninja> right alt + printscreen +k works for me
<DarkriftX> is it nicknamed "ram vacuum" ?
<echoalpha5> Hi
<echoalpha5> Hello
<Aison> why are my sound volume settings not stored on shutdown?
<Aison> after bootup they are on full power
<apparle> maco: are you there?
<DarkriftX> anyone know what could cause my mouse to slow down (slow dragging speed liek when your cpu is maxed) while the trackpad stays at full speed? I changed nothing. It was working fine, Xorg started running at 70%+ cpu so I rebooted. its been this way since the reboot
<r00t_ninja> maybe the mouse is rendered via software?
<DarkriftX> how do i change that?
<DarkriftX> i vaguely remember something about disabling hw rendering on the mouse to fix this about 2 years ago
<DarkriftX> but google gave nothing useful
<apparle> DarkriftX: the list post on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1158521 has the same problem but without solution.... ita seems with the usb hub
<DarkriftX> no hub though
<r00t_ninja> xset m 4 1
<DarkriftX> and other mouse does same thing
<DarkriftX> wow, now my mouse zooms across my screen, in slow motion :(
<r00t_ninja> lol damn
<DarkriftX> the damned stupid trackpad works fine though
<DarkriftX> thats what sucks
<r00t_ninja> is it a usb mouse ? and what is the make/model of your gfx chip
<DarkriftX> nvidia
<DarkriftX> lemme get model
<DarkriftX> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<r00t_ninja> i think theres an option to disable hardware acceleration for your mouse in the nvidia-settings
<DarkriftX> really
<r00t_ninja> ill just go to my other computer and check
<DarkriftX> ill check it
<bobito> Hey, would anyone here be willing to help me with a weird port issue?  I'm just trying to 'open' a port (on hardy), and I've already forwarded it on my router, opened it in ufw and iptables, and transmission should be listening to the port, but bopth transmission, nmap, and an online service still see it as closed.  I'm out of ideas, and can't find any novel ones in online manuals.  Thanks in advance ya'll.
<bobito> and sorry for the spam
<DarkriftX> r00t_ninja: i dont see anything
<r00t_ninja> yea i couldnt either i mustve been dreaming or something
<r00t_ninja> bobito: what port/application
<bobito> transmission 1.76.  Any port really, I've been working with 51413 at random.
<r00t_ninja> make sure you are fowarding to the right address
<r00t_ninja> and that transmission is listening on that port when you test if it is open
<bobito> r00t_ninja: II checked with netstat and transmission is listening
<bobito> r00t_ninja: But I don't know what you mean by checking the right address.  in my router page I "forwarded" the range 51412-51414
<r00t_ninja> where did you foward it to
<r00t_ninja> what ip address
<bobito> 192.168.1.103
<bobito> which is what ifconfig listss me as
<bobito> am i misreading netstat?  when I type netstat -an | grep "listening" I get
<bobito>  tcp6       0      0 :::51413                :::*                    LISTEN
<r00t_ninja> DarkriftX: maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75281.html
<bobito> r00t_ninja: whoops, didn't address those lines to you by accident
<bobito> r00t_ninja: no ideas?
<r00t_ninja> bobito: are you using dhcp on your router?
<bobito> r00t_ninja: I believe so.  I've never changed that option, so if its on by default, then definately yes
<bobito> r00t_ninja: yes, its enabled
<r00t_ninja> are you sure your ip that your fowarding to hasnt changed then?
<r00t_ninja> thats all i can really think of
<bobito> r00t_ninja: Here's a screen shot of the dhcp on the routrer page http://imgur.com/3qTYZ
<bobito> r00t_ninja: and here's the pastebin of the ifconfig output
<bobito> r00t_ninja: http://pastebin.com/d38fc62dd
<r00t_ninja> brb
<bobito> r00t_ninja: Just in case I'm crazy, here's the port forwarding page on the router.  http://imgur.com/48Xif.  Can you tell I'm desperate yet? lol
<r00t_ninja> transmission uses upnp doesnt it?
<r00t_ninja> you shouldnt need to portfoward
<r00t_ninja> bobito: make sure your router has upnp enabled
<bobito> r00t_ninja: I can't find any option for uPnp.  I asked in $transmission if NAT-PMP was on my router, and they said yes
<bobito> r00t_ninja: but never got back to me on if there was a way to check either
<bobito> can't find an option for that either
<r00t_ninja> bobito: have you tried downloading a torrent?
<sapablo> hola
<sapablo> hay algun español?
<bobito> r00t_ninja: no problems downlading
<sapablo> holaaa
<bobito> r00t_ninja: but i've yet to see it upload anything I have seeding, regardless of whether the torrent is being leeched
<r00t_ninja> try the openoffice torrent
<sapablo> i'm searching for a experte in samba
<r00t_ninja> sapablo: im not an expert but whats your problem>
<r00t_ninja> ?
<sapablo> my english is not very good but I'm going to try to explain you
<sapablo> I have shared my printer
<simo___> hello world!!
<simo___> sapablo: no creo que vas a resolver tus dudas, que la gente aqui habla solo ingles :)
<simo___> so i'm not
<simo___> i'm a debutant here :)
<FloodBotK1> simo___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simo___> i don't understand what's this FloodBotK1
<sapablo> If I make a /etc/init.d/samba restart I can see my printer in windows
<bobito> r00t_ninja: where's that?  The  distribution.openoffice.org/p2p page isn't loading for me
#kubuntu 2009-12-27
<r00t_ninja> thats where it normally is , its not loading for me either
<sapablo> but when I restart my computer I can't see the printer
<sapablo> I nedd to make another samba restart
<simo___> hello
<sapablo> do you understand to me?
<simo___> i wanna install a windows7 in my cumpeter
<simo___> without loose my lilo
<simo___> it's posible ?
<r00t_ninja> sapablo: if you put that in your rc.local it will run that command automatically on boot
<r00t_ninja> as a quick work around
<r00t_ninja> simo___: i think the windows 7 bootloader will be installed over your existing one
<r00t_ninja> sapablo: edit /etc/rc.local
<sapablo> but in the console I need to do samba with sudo
<simo___> i don't know
<sapablo> Do it will works in rc.local without sudo?
<r00t_ninja> sapablo: it will be run with root priveleges
<sapablo> aa ok
<simo___> the proble is i have it in a image iso
<sapablo> I'm gonna try
<r00t_ninja> simo___: you have to burn that image to a disc
<simo___> then
<simo___> install it i a partition
<simo___> i will lose a lilo no ?
<r00t_ninja> simo___: yes
<simo___> so i will lose of my Kubuntu data?
<simo___> the unic way is install kubuntu agail ? o there is a solucion
<r00t_ninja> simo___: im not sure you might want to try a windows irc
<r00t_ninja> channel
<r00t_ninja> i think if you create the partition before hand you can install it there
<sapablo> I did it, I'm going to restart my machine, thanks
<r00t_ninja> and then all you need to do is reinstall your boot loader
<simo___> i have a patrition, totaly impty
<simo___> empty
<gkffjcs_> Hey all, how exactly do I go about setting up dual monitors? I have my laptop, echoing out to both monitors, with the same desktop, which I don't want, I would like to have an extended desktop spanning the two monitors, if I go to "Multiple Monitors" options, I simply see a message that says it does not appear that you have two monitors
<r00t_ninja> gkffjcs_: what is the make/model of your graphics chip
<r00t_ninja> if you are not sure open up konsole and type: lspci | grep VGA
<gkffjcs_> intel 82852/855GM according
<gkffjcs_> I can't copy and past the output since I'm running konversation on a different computer.
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> ive only done this with a nvidia card so im not sure if i had another monitor i would try
<gkffjcs_> right now, I have the same single desktop copied accross both monitors, also, kde does recognize the second monitor as existing, I just can't figure out how to make extended desktop work.
<gkffjcs_> I don't know if this is right, but I don't think it's a driver problem as much as it is a configuration problem.
<soee> hey guys whats wrong with this line: cmake --release -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde**4**-config --prefix` ../
<r00t_ninja> gkffjcs_: could you take screenshots of the Display settings in system settings
<gkffjcs_> sure.. give me a minute
<r00t_ninja> sorry im just not sure what it looks like with two monitors plugged in
<gkffjcs_> what site should I upload it to? Pastebin doesn't seem to have that functionality.
<r00t_ninja> tinypic maybe
<r00t_ninja> also try krandrtray
<gkffjcs_> http://i47.tinypic.com/bwltc.png
<r00t_ninja> does identify outputs do anything
<gkffjcs_> It shows both outputs on both displays.. so basically nothing worthwhile
<r00t_ninja> after you click identify has anything changed in multiple monitors
<gkffjcs_> Nope
<r00t_ninja> gkffjcs_: have you opened up krandrtray?
<Walzmyn> knetworkmanager dosen't load on startup, how can I fix this?
<gkffjcs_> yup, and it pretty much does the exact same thing.
<r00t_ninja> can you right click on the tray icon and see the options
<r00t_ninja> are there any special options lol?
<gkffjcs_> nope, their exactly the same as in system settings, and the have equally non existent effect
<r00t_ninja> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107874.0
<r00t_ninja> the fix will only be available in 10.04 :(
<r00t_ninja> however that post offers a workaround
<gkffjcs_> That forum post did exactly nothing.
<Walzmyn> knetworkmanager dosen't load on startup, how can I fix this?
<DarkriftX> does anyone here know about software/hardware mouse rendering? how to enable/disable
<DarkriftX> or what term i would google?
<r00t_ninja> DarkriftX: try disabling desktop effects
<DarkriftX> it is disabled on kwin and ive tried kwin and compiz
<DarkriftX> both are doing the same thing
<apparle> maco: you there?
<Theory> IS there any way to change the behaviour of toolbars so they wrap onto multiple lines, instead of showing the button on the right hand side to grow them?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nate_> anybody want to help me get audio from firefox?
<soee> what do u mean by get audio from firefox ?
<nate_> i think there is a problem with flash, i get video but no audio from youtube and pandora.  it is the same with konquorer
<rstob911> go to kmix and make sure the pcm is all the way up
<nate_> duh, thanks.  i wonder why it was down.
<rstob911> dont know
<rstob911> it is by default
<nate_> so it may be from rebooting to switch to windows and back.
<rstob911> dont know but now you know how to fix it lol
<nate_> right, lol
<Dragnslcr> I've had that problem too, with the master channel getting muted on boot
<rstob911> yea alot of little ticks with this one
<nate_> do you know if it is normal for a pci video card to not work @ bios or post or whatever?
<nate_> or anytime thereafter
<nate_> im not sure if its a driver thing or it busted.
<rstob911> if you have two cards one integrated and one pci they sometimes fight each other
<nate_> i changed bios to default to pci if there is both and got nothing.  also disabled onboard vga still nothing.
<rstob911> hmm not sure then
<apparle> nate_: check the connections maybe its loose or something like that
<nate_> i reseated it numerous times but nothing.
<bbteoman> hi
<bbteoman> i need some help
<Walzmyn> bbteoman: just ask your question
<menguhansson> does any one have any insight to how to get ssh-add to run "automagically" whenever i try to ssh to something so that i dont have to enter my passphrase for my key all the time?
<menguhansson> i have my pub-key installed on the remote host and the auth works, I just dont want to have to enter the passphrase every time, its enought if i enter it once during the session. I can do it by manually running ssh-add as long as ssh-agent is running, but how do i avoid doing it manually, starting ssh-add that is....
<INIT_6> I think I am missing a step. Isn't their a way to setup NFS shares using the GUI. If I right click on a file and go to properties -> share -> configure file sharing.. some times it ask for the root password but doesn't do anything after that. Also went to system settings share but that screen looks different now just has windows shares. I have NFS-kernel-server, NFS-common, portmap installed.   Or should I quit being a wuss and 
<bbteoman> how can i install kde netbook on my kubuntu?
<bbteoman> i tried kpackage kit but it did nothing.
<bbteoman> any idea
<bbteoman> btw i just wanna try kde netbook as my second desktop environment
<bbteoman> is it possible?
<Omar87_> How do I make my bug reports more useful?
<seme> hey guys... can anyone help me out... I've been using ubuntu for a while and I've had a hard time using kde... it just didn't feel polished in previous releases but in this release things are much better
<seme> I'm having a problem getting the fonts just right though
<seme> and getting my standard gnome apps to fit in
<seme> anyone have any recommendations for getting the fonts to look good?
<DarkriftX> god damnit
<DarkriftX> this mouse crap is making my system unusable
<sravan> Is there an itunes for Linux ?? gtkpod is just inserting songs but damaging IPOD's database
<draik> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<draik> Did something change in 9.10 for adding a printer?
<ewyeqwe> Hullo
<Ben^> I'm wanting to script control of an old app that runs in text mode. To do this I need to be able to query the screen (via stdout I guess) to make decisions on what to do next via the script. What would be a good way to do this? I'm looking at cURL right now as it has basic telnet support, so I'm thinking of making a telnet session to localhost and then starting the app. Seems overly complicated though.
<Ben^> Oh, and Hey :)
<Ben^> D:
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Is Koffice 2.1 available for Kubuntu in any of the PPAs?
<Soslas> hi
<Soslas> how do i enable the ssh daemon in kubuntu
<r00t_ninja> Soslas: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Soslas> oh'
<Soslas> r00t_ninja after that how do i enable the ssh daemon
<rbh> I am new to Kubuntu.  My laptop has three HDD's previously configured as LVM encrypted under Fedora.  Now under Kubuntu, it only recognizes the primary drive (/dev/sda).  I have installed gparted and it sees the other drives.  How would I get the other two drives mounted and then extended into the LVM?  I used the alternative CD installation so that I would have LVM enabled.
<r00t_ninja> Soslas: reboot or /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Soslas> r00t_ninja : ok, is openssh client
<Soslas> needed too?
<r00t_ninja> that comes by default
<r00t_ninja> ssh 127.0.0.1 to test if openssh-server is running
<Soslas> says
<Soslas> the connection could not be establised\
<r00t_ninja> did you start ssh?
<Soslas> yes
<Soslas> as sudo
<Soslas> (without sudo i had some errors, some rss keys couldnt be loaded)
<Soslas> is this good
<Soslas> r00t_ninja
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Soslas> i started it with sudo
<Soslas> cause without it some erros occured
<r00t_ninja> your meant to
<Soslas> ok
<r00t_ninja> you should be able to establish a connection with:
<Soslas> i will try using my shh app now
<Soslas> i use an automated app
<r00t_ninja> ssh 127.0.0.1
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Soslas> shouldnt? i type
<Soslas> ssh Hostname?
<Soslas> shh 192.168.1.4 is the static ip i have assigned to my other pc
<r00t_ninja> oh ok
<r00t_ninja> i thought you were doing it on the same computer
<Soslas> oh no
<Soslas> anyway thanks
<Roasted> whats up everybody
<Soslas> r00t_ninja:
<Soslas> how do i get the root account for kubuntu?
<Roasted> you dont
<Roasted> sudo = root access
<Soslas> i need it
<Roasted> just use sudo for whatever root level commands you need
<Soslas> i need to be able to have a root user
<Roasted> ..why would you need the root account
<Soslas> Roasted: i use it on a livecd
<Soslas> dont worry
<Roasted> Im pretty sure the livecd user is a root level user anyway
<Soslas> and i try to connecti via ssh
<r00t_ninja> use sudo -s
<r00t_ninja> ssh client doesnt require root
<Soslas> r00t_ninja: but there are some files i have no access to as the normal user
<Soslas> (in my internal hdd)
<Soslas> so i guess if i remote ssh to it
<Soslas> with the normal user i wont be able to copy them
<Roasted> if you can see the files, you should be able to copy them
<r00t_ninja> when you connect to it via ssh you can choose what user to log into
<r00t_ninja> ssh -l username
<r00t_ninja> ssh address -l username
<r00t_ninja> ^
<Soslas> i told u i use an automated app
<Soslas> it only takes a hostname
<Soslas> a username
<Soslas> and a pass
<r00t_ninja> oh i see now
<r00t_ninja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<r00t_ninja> you can find how to unlock the root account there
<Soslas> do i need to run
<Soslas> apt-get install root-system-bin?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> i think its
<r00t_ninja> sudo passwd root
<cjae> !reader
<cjae> ! info reader
<cjae> um
<Soslas> sudo passwd root
<Soslas> is this enough
<Soslas> ok
<Soslas> worked
<naftilos76> hi everyone, how can i append my signature at the end of each newly written message?
<naftilos76> is there an automated way?
<naftilos76> to save several signatures with images and stuff and have them handy for every message that you write?
<naftilos76> anyone? I'm using the latest kubuntu 9.10!
<FloodBotK1> naftilos76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naftilos76> ok sorry
<naftilos76> I'm refering to kmail!
<r00t_ninja> naftilos76: try settings -> configure kmail
<r00t_ninja> choose the identity and click modify
<naftilos76> i did that - it's just that i can't find a setting that lets me do that!
<r00t_ninja> then go to the signatures tab
<naftilos76> i can't seem to find that. I am in the "Composing" section but the tabs do not refer to 'signatures'
<r00t_ninja> go to the identities section
<r00t_ninja> do you see a list of identities?
<naftilos76> ok - i found it!
<naftilos76> thnks
<r00t_ninja> np
<r00t_ninja> could someone tell me the default kubuntu font settings
<r00t_ninja> or someone with clear fonts what theres are
<Mamarok> r00t_ninja: try Liberation Sans
<Mamarok> and don't put the contrast too high, on dark backgrounds light grey is better than white
<r00t_ninja> what size would you reccomend
<Mamarok> depends on your screen resolution
<lisenok> всем привет
<Mamarok> !ru | lisenok
<ubottu> lisenok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<r00t_ninja> also anti-aliazing settings , how can i find the best for my screen?
<Mamarok> r00t_ninja: well, I can point you to a blog about the best settings, just a moment
<r00t_ninja> ok thanks
<Mamarok> r00t_ninja: see here: http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2009/05/kpgp-icon-and-fonts.html
<Mamarok> Nuno Pinheiro is the lead artist for Oxygen, which is the default on KDE and Kubuntu
<Mamarok> and Air, of course
<cjae> anyone use calibre, does the devices recently plugged in thing disrupt sending epub's to my sony reader
<e01> hello
<e01> how can i show the desktopp settings dialog
<e01> i switched from plasma-netbook to plasma-desktop
<e01> and still the right click doesn`t work
<Mamarok> e01: did you remove the plasma-netbook package?
<e01> no
<Mamarok> then it is probably still running
<e01> how to remove it?
<Mamarok> also the other one would be kubuntu-desktop
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there a repository that contains binary pkgs of latest stable KDE? I'm currently on KDE 4.3.2!
<Mamarok> e01: I did understand you correctly, you don't want to use the plasma-netbook anymore?
<Mamarok> naftilos76: see /topic
<e01> Mamarok: yes, it`s hardest for me to use the plasma netbook
<Mamarok> e01: then do the following:
<e01> than the native plasma-desktop
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get remove --purge plasma-netbook
<Mamarok> e01: and make sure you have the kubuntu-desktop installed first: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok> e01: then restart KDE
<naftilos76> Mamarok - i'm sorry, i don't get it! /topic?
<Mamarok> naftilos76: type "/topic" and you will see the links
<e01> Mamarok: now i have to reboot X
<e01> Mamarok: now i have to reboot X?
<Mamarok> e01: yes, restart KDE, that should be enough
<naftilos76> Mamarok - Where should i type '/topic' ???
<Mamarok> right here in the IRC client
<naftilos76> Mamarok - Thanks, i thought you meant in the internet browser on something! I don't really know irc commands! I got it, thanks...
<Mamarok> naftilos76: nice :)
<e01> Mamarok: now i have other problem
<e01> when i restart the kde, it start with blank black screen
<e01> and i have to run manually the plasma-desktop
<e01> is it possible to fix that
<Mamarok> e01: then you are lacking some packages I think, just a second
<Mamarok> e01: check that you have all kdebase-* packages installed
<e01> Mamarok: i am a slacker, this kubuntu i just install on my new dell 9 mini
<Mamarok> e01: well, then you should have sticked to the plasma-netbook
<e01> because the *ubuntues are more humanity :) but by the way, i know nothin about ubuntu`s packages system
<e01> can u help me with more basics
<Mamarok> the desktop needs more files
<Mamarok> how much memory does your dell 9 mini have?
<e01> i am wondering for some way just to autostart 'plasma-desktop'
<Mamarok> e01: that should, if you have the relevant packages installed
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install kdebase-* should drag in all the packages
<e01> ahm.. 1gb with 16gb ssd
<Mamarok> which is tiny for a full fledged KDE desktop
<Tm_T> kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace should be enough?
<Mamarok> yes, still 16 gb ssd doesn't leave much room for user files
<Tm_T> true that
<Tm_T> well, only some ~14 GiB
<Mamarok> e01: you should stick with plasma-netbook, it is optimized for such devices
<Mamarok> Tm_T: not with a full KDE, that takes much more space
<Tm_T> hmmm, difference is only in how desktop "looks" ?
<e01> i am with kubuntu netbook remix
<Tm_T> Mamarok: full KDE is something I see rarely installed anyway (:
<Tm_T> anyway, irrelevant now
<e01> and now the system is getting 2.7 gb space
<e01> i think it isn`t many
<e01> because on my deskrop`s slackware i am with xfce and the system is using over than 4gb
<supun> anybody use huawei 156G modem
<e01> and to say from my opinion these days
<e01> i think kubuntu nr is faster than unr
<e01> i don`t know why,... in desktops the gnome is looks faster than kde, but in this remixes knr is better
<Mamarok> Tm_T: /me has a full KDE installed, sheer glory :)
<emyller> supun: i use Huawei E156, why?
<artemis_> hey guy
<artemis_> can i ask a question?
<artemis_> is there any program like ubuntu-tweak in kde ?
<supun_> can you connect using Network manager
<emyller> artemis_: most of the stuff you find in ubuntu-tweak are already in system-settings.
<emyller> supun: yes
<artemis_> example if i want to clear config file after remove program without purge ?
<supun_> im using UMTSmon, my networkmanager not work
<emyller> supun: http://emyller.net/blog/kubuntu3g/
<supun_> im using kubuntu 9.04
<emyller> supun: that also works for jaunty.
<pompa_> hi everyone, I'm trying to mount my new ipod using ifuse, but I cannot find the device...
<Mamarok> artemis_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<pompa_> I know it is connected because a lsusb gives me a Bus 001 Device 010: ID 05ac:1293 Apple, Inc.
<Mamarok> pompa_: depends on your firmware version, the newer the device is, the less likely it will be usable with Linux
<pompa_> Mamarok: But I suppose it should be at least mountable
<Mamarok> pompa_: do you have libgpod installed?
<pompa_> Mamarok: not yet
<cojack> hello guys
<cojack> some one upgrade kde to kde 4.4 beta 2 ?
<pompa_> Mamarok: my problem is the mounting with ifuse
<Mamarok> pompa_: I can only guess as I don't have such a device, and again, the newer the firmware, the less likely it will work
<pompa_> Mamarok: i mounted it under gnome some times ago, using the commands: mkdir -p /media/iphone && ifuse /media/iphone
<supun__> emyller: thanks
<Mamarok> pompa_: well, then do the same :)
<emyller> supun__: yw ;)
<pompa_> Mamarok: but now it is not working
<Mamarok> pompa_: then I don't know
<pompa_> I'm just a newbie to kde so I was wondering if it could be due to some differences between KDE & Gnome
<Mamarok> no, not AFAIK
<supun__> emyller: do you use skype
<Mamarok> command line tools are the same
<cojack> ;)
<emyller> supun__: rarely.
<Peace-> zalve
<Peace-> oh sorry hi :)
<cojack> pompa_: install yakuake, maybe you'll like it
<supun__> emyller: i cant connect, it gives me p2p connection failed
<Mamarok> cojack: I use KDE SC 4.4. beta 2 here, besides some plasma crashes on start it runs fine
<emyller> supun__: connect what? skype?
<cojack> Mamarok: any errors with kdb ?
<Mamarok> cojack: I don't see how yakuake can help mounting an iPhone
<supun__> emyller: yup
<cojack> Mamarok: it's not for help mount iphone on linux
<emyller> supun__: i've no problems with it here other than - fixable - audio issues
<Peace-> i complete mess upp here with kde 4.4 beta2
<Peace-> don't install it
<emyller> supun__: am using the real skype package, provided by skype
<supun__> emyller: and allso my ktorrent not working
<Mamarok> cojack: kdb?
<emyller> Peace-: let others test it. it's working perfectly here.
<cojack> Mamarok: I have a question about kde 4.4 beta 2, it's posible to have 2 diferent wallpapers on the 2 diferent desktop?
<pompa_> cojack: seems nice
<Mamarok> cojack: use activities for that
<emyller> supun__: dunno what's happening. maybe someone else can help you if you give more details.
<Peace-> emyller: if on you machine works that doesn't mean it's working in every machine
<Peace-> then
<emyller> Peace-: if on your machine it doesn't work that doesn't mean it won't work in every machine
<emyller> then
<cojack> Im still waiting for the same utility in kde 4.x what was in the kde 3.x
<Mamarok> Peace-: it should work on most machines, there are problems qith Qt 4.6.0 with some apps, though, and the occasional plasma crash
<Mamarok> cojack: don't wait, use the activities
<cojack> Mamarok: what kind of acrivities?
<cojack> activities ?
<supun__> emyller: ktorrent gives me an error when it announcing
<Mamarok> cojack: click on the cashew icon in the upper right corner, add an activity and change the desktop settings for it
<Mamarok> cojack: then add the "Activity bar" to each so you can switch
<emyller> supun__: maybe your network doesn't allow the p2p protocol or your torrent file is invalid.
<Peace-> Mamarok: here  plasma doesn't work properly
<Peace-> Mamarok: with intel driver....
<Mamarok> Peace-: did you erase the config files?
<Peace-> Mamarok: yap
<Peace-> :) old kde user here :)
<cojack> Mamarok: I know that, but it isn't so helpfull
<Mamarok> Peace-: well, then file a bug, I have no problems with the Radeon driver for ATI
<cojack> It still can set diferent wallpapapers in diferent desktop
<cojack> what in the 3.x was normaly
<supun__> emyller: no i can use it in windows
<Mamarok> cojack: because it's not supposed to work, you set different activities with different backgrounds, not on each desktop
<cojack> can/can't *
<emyller> supun__: then i dont know what's happening.
<Peace-> Mamarok: no well now i can't i messed up the system so i have , in 15 minutes, reset my system back yo kubuntu with 4.3.4
<supun__> emyller: :-/
<cojack> Mamarok: and about plasma plugins on desktop, you also can set it on what desktop you like it to show
<Mamarok> Peace-: that's the whole point of testing a pre-release: testing and filing bugs
<cojack> can/can't holly shit ;p
<Mamarok> cojack: again, please read what I told you: you don't make settings specific to a particular desktop, it is not intended like this in KDE 4.x, use the activities
<Mamarok> !language | cojack
<ubottu> cojack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cojack> Im sory
<Peace-> Mamarok: i had to use my computer .... :)
<cojack> Mamarok: I still dont understand you
<cojack> what acitivities?
<cojack> where to find it
<Mamarok> cojack: you can't set per desktop wallpapers and widgets, and it will never work like that, that's what the activities are for
<cojack> so tell me what is that activities?
<Mamarok> cojack: read again what I said above, but I will repeat it here: click on the icon in the upper right corner of the desktop and add activities
<Mamarok> cojack: I already told you so earlier, read what I write, please
<cojack> Mamarok: can you give me a hint like a screenshot, becouse I can't find any activities there
<Mamarok> cojack: which Kubuntu and KDE version do you have?
<emyller> cojack: minimize every window. do you see a small thing in the top right corner with the Plasma logo?
<emyller> the you control your activities.
<cojack> Mamarok: the nevest
<Mamarok> cojack: if you click on that icon in the upper right corner you get a menu
<cojack> emyller: ofcourse
<cojack> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> read what that menu shows you
<emyller> cojack: *there
<cojack> add desktop element and others...
<cojack> it's in my language, I have problem to translate it
<Mamarok> cojack: don't read it here, read for yourself, does it talk about "Add activity"?
<cojack> nope ;/
<cojack> can you show my a screenshot?
<emyller> Virtual Desktops are subitems of an Activity. they will inherit the activity settings such as wallpaper
<Mamarok> if not, click on zoom out and you will see your desktop with a menu in the bottom left where you can add another activity with a + sign
<cojack> wow
<cojack> what is that
<Mamarok> well, click on the + sign and choose "add an activity"
<cojack> you mean a plasma widget?
<emyller> no
<Mamarok> no, a new activity
<Mamarok> emyller: do you have KDE 4.3.4?
<emyller> Mamarok: no :|
<emyller> Mamarok: you on 4.4 too?
<Mamarok> yes :)
<cojack> Mamarok: I can't find it :(
<Mamarok> cojack: you have a green + sign in the bottom right of the desktop, no?
<cojack> no
<cojack> wait
<cojack> yes ;p
<emyller> cojack: explore your plasma desktop and find the add activity option
<emyller> it's very easy, i used it on kde4.3.x, but i don't remember exactly where it was
<Mamarok> cojack: in the upper left corner you should have also a menu now
<emyller> Mamarok: he will find it :)
<cojack> Mamarok: Im still can't find any add activity
<emyller> cojack: zoom out your current activity. i am sure you'll find it there.
<cojack> In this menu I have add activity, but this option is disabled
<Mamarok> cojack: then you have something missing in your installation
<emyller> lol
<cojack> hahaha ;p
<Mamarok> cojack: do you have all plasma packages installed?
<Mamarok> cojack: if you install the package kdeplasma-addons that should work, also you should have all kdebase-* packages
<maksymiliana> mikrofon jest nieczynny
<maek0> how do I install KDE 4.4 b2 without affecting my GNOME install ???
<pompa_> one more question, I made a fresh install over a previous ubuntu one, Having the old home folder on a different partition I preserved all the datas, but I preserved also the old file association, and, for example, now my stupid stupid pc tries to open my media with vlc wich is not installed. How should I do?
<Mamarok> maek0: see the topic
<Mamarok> the link gives you all instructions needed, just keep in mind it is a pre-release
<Mamarok> pompa_: the configuration files are in $HOME/.kde/share/config/
<maek0> Mamarok, yeah but that will put KDE stuff in my GNOME menus ..
<Mamarok> maek0: well, can't you disable that in the Gnome menu?
<maek0> I remember there was a way to install KDE 4 into /opt/ so it would be separate to the GNOME install
<maek0> how can I do that ??
<Mamarok> maek0: I don't know about that, sorry
<maek0> oh okay
<Mamarok> maek0: I remember an option in the Gnome menu not to show KDE apps, once upon a time, maybe they removed that
<vip> Hi there
<Mamarok> !hi | vip
<ubottu> vip: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vip> does kubuntu-9.10 CD has sshd started by default?
<maek0> Mamarok, thanks you have given me an idea ... its just that I'm itching to try out KDE 4.4 !!
<cojack> vip: see the rc.d
<vip> I can't
<cojack> why?
<vip> cause I've no physical access to .iso
<cojack> ahh see
 * cojack have no idea
<pompa_> Mamarok: wich is the one with file associations?
<pompa_> Mamarok: and can i simply remove the links or should i modify the actual ones?
<Mamarok> pompa_: I don't know, but you can also change the file associations in the Systemsettings
<jc0694> hello.  how do i quickly check disk space usage?  i'd like to do this from a gui if possible
<Mamarok> jc0694: filelight is a nice tool
<Mamarok> but not exactly quick on large disks for the first scan
<Mamarok> the fastest way is in the command line: df
<fanti> hello, when i play a video and having desktop effects enabled, the window which displays the video flickers a lot! i'm using the latest fglrx driver. any ideas?
<Mamarok> fanti: disable the desktop effects, that uses a lot of RAM
<Mamarok> fanti: how much RAM do you have?
<fanti> Mamarok: i've 4 gb of ram and 512 mb of dedicated graphics memory
<Mamarok> should be enough, something else running that uses a lot of memory? You can check with top or htop (not installed by default, but much nicer than top)
<fanti> not even 50% of the RAM is used
<Mamarok> fanti: which Kubuntu are you running? If it is 9.10, try the radeon driver, works better than the fglrx one
<fanti> does the radeon driver support 3d acceleration?
<fanti> 4 month ago (last time i checked this), radeon does not support 3d acceleration for my graphics card
<soee> hi
<petsounds> hi soee
<jc0694> Mamarok, is filelight a built in tool in kubuntu 9.04?
<jc0694> Mamarok, u there?
<Mamarok> jc0694: no, not at all, you need to install it
<Mamarok> sorry, was afk
<jepong> hello... is there a fix/patch for the MSI WInd U100 brightness bug?
<jc0694> no worries... is filelight a built in tool for kubuntu 9.4?
<jc0694> *9.04?
<jc0694> anybody know a built in utility in kubuntu 9.04 for looking at disk space?
<jc0694> anybody?
<Tm_T> jc0694: you can install filelight from repositories
<jc0694> Tm_T, is that a widget thingie?
<OxDeadC0de> df -h, du -h, uhh from the repos: various cli tools, filelight, baobab
<jc0694> i'm looking for a gui already built into 9.04.  any ideas... i would try file light but i don't know much about installing apps yet
<jc0694> Tm_T, u there?
<jc0694> do u delete an application simply by manually deleting the directory and all files associated with it?  i mean, there's no registry or anything like that right?
<jc0694> i have matlab installed and i'm trying to free up some space so do i just delete the installation directory and everything in it?
<jc0694> does anybody every help anybody in this chat?
<jc0694> is this the right place to find somebody to help me?
<jc0694> hello?
<||arifaX> jc0694: half of your question could be answered by google
<||arifaX> jc0694: learn how to install apps if you want to install apps
<bearbonez> jc0694: remove software using the kpackagekit app
<jc0694> everything could be answered by google.... but i'm here instead
<jc0694> thanks bearbonez...
<bearbonez> np
<radicaled> hi
<radicaled> im from venezuela
<renifer> hello
<renifer> how to change click+wheel (on mouse) to wheel? (kde4+ubuntu)
<renifer> (like windows)
<bearbonez> renifer: try Systemsettings > keyboard&mouse
<renifer> i tried this ;)
<renifer> but in systemsettings i don't see this
<renifer> 100%
<punkerzecke> kann mir einer helfen mp3 widerkabe mit kubundu 9.11
<pompa_> I need help for compiling from sources, anyone can help me? I'm at this point: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1442aa87
<pompa_>   Could NOT find QImageBlitz (missing: QIMAGEBLITZ_INCLUDES
<pompa_>   QIMAGEBLITZ_LIBRARIES)
<pompa_> How to solve it?
<FloodBotK1> pompa_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kermit_> Dear all, how can I install kubuntu from hard disk by setting grub? I don't what to use wubi.exe.
<kermit_> How can I config the grub?
<kermit_> I have uncompress the kubuntu.iso file on a fat32 disk
<chibi-wing> kermit_: 1 question, what os are you running right now?
<kermit_> kubuntu
<kermit_> I want to reinstall it
<chibi-wing> from what a cd?
<kermit_> kubuntu-9.04-desktop
<chibi-wing> are you running from a wubi install or a cd?
<kermit_> yes, I run from wubi installed from windows using this cd
<chibi-wing> do you have space for the real install?
<kermit_> Now,I want to reinstall it by setting grub, I want to remove windows.
<kermit_> 60G in total
<kermit_> I want install ubuntu only
<kermit_> I don't like windows, but I have no a kubuntu cd.
<chibi-wing> ok right now your running kubuntu from the cd and nor wubi right?
<chibi-wing> you can't do that
<chibi-wing> since the system is on the windows partition
<chibi-wing> that you will be deleting
<kermit_> No, I have installed kubuntu in my system
<kermit_> Not wubi
<chibi-wing> so you have a real kubuntu install on the comp?
<kermit_> I want to install a real and only Linux system on my PC
<kermit_> Yes
<chibi-wing> why not just delete the windows paritition
<chibi-wing> and resize the kubuntu one?
<kermit_> I want to resize all the paritition include / and /home and others
<kermit_> any way to do that?
<kermit_> I remembered set grub can reboot system the uncompressed disk
<kermit_> And run a "live cd" from this disk
<kermit_> Then install ...
<chibi-wing> you know how to use pastebin?
<chibi-wing> post up your partition profile
<chibi-wing> that way we can see what can be done
<chibi-wing> and also
<chibi-wing> your mount profile
<kermit_> chibi-wing, can I just reinstall it? Now I have no a real linux paritition. I don't understant what you told me, sorry.
<kermit_> where's my partition profile?
<kermit_> thanks
<kermit_> fdisk -l ?
<pompa_> ehm... I have the locale setting in Italian, but half of the system is in english. At the first boot a message appeared, telling me that I had to install some ackages for the italian languages, but at that time I accidentally close that window and it never showed up again, how can I do?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Illusioneer1> i am not sure if this is a question for this channel or the vmware channel, but I am running koala as a vm in my mac, are there any howtos for kernel tuning a linux OS for running on vmware?
<volcano1d> HELLO.DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE WRT54GL LINXYS RUTER??
<volcano1d> LINKSYS RUTER
<[azrael]> what was the last kubuntu release that supported kde3?
<peace-lucid> !offtopic | Paraselene__
<ubottu> Paraselene__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<peace-lucid> noo
<peace-lucid> sorry
<peace-lucid> !offtopic | peace-lucid
<ubottu> peace-lucid, please see my private message
<[azrael]> what was the last kubuntu release that supported kde3?
<Dragnslcr> I think 8.04 was the last time that KDE3 was the default
<[azrael]> ah yes
<Dragnslcr> Can't remember if it was officially supported in 8.10
<[azrael]> i already checked the wikipedia but it tells me nothing about that
<[azrael]> uh oh the english one does
<Segregation> Hello. I have a problem with skype sound flickering. My microphone is working fine. My friends can hear me swell, but i am hearing them with this anoying flickering like lag in the stream... any idea ?
<[azrael]> use a telephone
<BluesKaj> Segregation, are you using video as well, if so then your bandwidth might be too narrow for the whole signal and your audio is buffering
<Segregation> no
<Segregation>  it actually feels like everything is ok. They sound good. with a little break for about 0.01 sec everytime the mic on the other end sends
<Segregation> tap tap tap tap tap in the background when they talk. really hard to pinpoint the prob
<TheAncientGoat1> Nice job with the latest Kubuntu guys, faar better than the last few releases :)
<Illusioneer1> instead of Koala perhaps something more fitting
<Illusioneer1> how about Krashy? LOL
<rstob911> very good name
<Illusioneer1> i mean when konqueror can hose itself with a couple of google search pages, something is wrong
<Illusioneer1> back to the drawing board :)
<rstob911> no kidding i had to just scrap the hard drive install it is only going on vmware
<Illusioneer1> yeah i learned NOT to use even release versions on anything but a VM
<Quintasan> Krashy Koala? :D
<nolan_> hi I have kubuntu 9.10 installed with kde 4.3.2 and I installed the glassified plasma theme. I didnt want it anymore so i clicked uninstall in the get new themes window, but it still remains on my themes list and I can still click and apply it.
<nolan_> how do I remove it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
<rstob911> warning hard hat area
<shadeslayer> nolan_: log out and run : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<nolan_> thank you so much shadeslyer
<supun> Mamarok: do you use skype ?
<shadeslayer> supun: whats the problem?
<supun> hey  any body using Skype?
<shadeslayer> supun: not regularly...
<supun> shadeslayer: i got p2p connection failed when going to log
<shadeslayer> supun: can you try to run it in a konsole?
<supun> shadeslayer: i will try it
<Peace-> Mamarok: i have tried lucid and kde 4.4 beta2 ... i dunno why but it's pretty stable
<Peace-> and fast
<Peace-> now i am on karmic
<Peace-> but i don't want upgrade maybe it's my driver that does t work properly
<Peace-> here
<Peace-> o the kernel
<Peace-> bah
<supun> shadeslayer: i use the konsole, problem exist!! :-(
<shadeslayer> supun: whats the error on konsole?
<jwg> When I click "Ok" in Kpackagekit to install something, it instantly closes with no further action.. how do I fix this?  Fresh install w/ updates done via cli
<supun> shadeslayer:   no no, when enter the sudo skype , it opens the GUI of skype
<nolan_> ok i logged out and went into runlevel1 and did the command you told me shadeslayer but it did not fix the issue
<shadeslayer> supun: why would you use sudo?
<shadeslayer> nolan_: hmm.. strange.. maybe its a bug?
<jwg> If I use sudo instead of kdsudo will it break the package system?
<nolan_> the weird part is its not just an entry i can still click on it and enable the theme
<supun> shadeslayer:  run as root?
<shadeslayer> supun: no i mean,you dont need sudo
<supun> i am trying..
<shadeslayer> nolan_: one sec theres something on KDE forums
<BluesKaj> kdesudo is for gui , launching apps fom the run command
<supun> shadeslayer: problem exist!!!
<shadeslayer> nolan_: please dont PM
<shadeslayer> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nolan_> sorry
<shadeslayer> supun: ^^
<supun> ubottu: shadeslayer: thanx, i will check it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> nolan_: you should find the theme in : ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<shadeslayer> nolan_: just delete the theme folder and you should be good to go :)
<nolan_> thank you shadeslayer :) any idea why this happened?
<nolan_> and it worked btw :)
<shadeslayer> nolan_: nope no idea :P
<nolan_> lol should i submit a bug report?
<shadeslayer> nolan_: maybe its a bug... maybe it just doesnt work for you... who knows :P
<shadeslayer> nolan_: sure go ahead,maybe youll find something on bugzilla :D
<shadeslayer> emnolan_: btw ask on #kde too,if its a known probl
<supun> shadeslayer: thanks, i found the bug
<shadeslayer> supun: can you paste the link?
<supun> shadeslayer: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=159621
<shadeslayer> supun: so did it fix it?
<supun> shadeslayer: yup, after running it as root, i logged in
<shadeslayer> supun: -.-
<shadeslayer> supun: you DO NOT need sudo to run skype
<shadeslayer> supun: skype can be run as a normal user too!!!
<supun> shadeslayer:  but i tried
<shadeslayer> and YES bad things may happen :P
<shadeslayer> supun: you tried what?
<supun> shadeslayer:  run as normal user
<shadeslayer> supun: just press alt+F2 and type : skype
<shadeslayer> supun: after removing .skype?
<supun> shadeslayer: the thing is my .skype folder is permission denied for me, i changed permission using chmod
<shadeslayer> supun: thats the effect of using sudo... .skype was created by the skype run as sudo.. so it has admin permissions
<shadeslayer> supun: remove using : sudo rm -rf .skype
<supun> shadeslayer:  but it is in my home folder
<shadeslayer> supun: where else would it create it? ><
<supun> root's folder?
<shadeslayer> heh... nope
<shadeslayer> supun: skype is a bit... different
<supun> shadeslayer: oki, oki wht is the different?
<TheAncientGoat1> Does anyone know where the  µblog plasmoid's project page is? Someone really needs to make a new logo for it :\
<shadeslayer> supun: well as you can see it uses your home folder not the roots folder
<llutz> supun: sudo won't change users-environment, so it's not skypes fault creating settings-folder in users home
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: try #kde
<TheAncientGoat1> I thought it was a kubuntu project?
<TheAncientGoat1> Hmm, I will ask over there though, thanks
<supun> shadeslayer: so what su does?
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: i thought it was a universal KDE project :P
<shadeslayer> supun: its same as sudo... i think
<Kolia> TheAncientGoat1: it's part of Plasma
<Kolia> TheAncientGoat1: so you can talk of it on #kde or #plasma
<llutz> supun: sudo runs commands with root-rights, su changes to root account (and runs commands then)
<supun> llutz: yup , i got it
<llutz> supun: and theres hardly reason to run non-administrative apps as root
<supun> shadeslayer: do you use network management widget to connect?
<shadeslayer>  supun yes
<supun> shadeslayer: what is your modem?
<shadeslayer> supun: its a beetel 220Bx
<supun> shadeslayer: my one is huawei 156G, i cant connect using the widget
<shadeslayer> supun: hmm tried wicd or nm-applet?
<supun> shadeslayer: should i install?
<shadeslayer> supun: yeah sure
<supun> shadeslayer_:  A package dependency could not be found. i got the error
<supun> shadeslayer:  allso my kpackage kit stucked
<shadeslayer> supun: stuck ?
<supun> shadeslayer:  yup, not responding
<shadeslayer> supun: press ctrl+alt+esc and click on kpackagekit
<supun> shadeslayer: thnxs
<shadeslayer> supun: oh its not finished yet :P
<shadeslayer> !aptfix | supun
<ubottu> supun: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shadeslayer> run that in a terminal :P
<supun> shadeslayer:no nm-applet kpackagekit
<supun> shadeslayer: no nm-applet
<pincopallino> xdcc
<shadeslayer> oh they removed it from the repos.... install wicd
<shadeslayer> supun: install wicd then :)
<supun> shadeslayer: no nm-applet in kpackge
<shadeslayer> bbl guys :)
<jwg> before I commnet out "blacklist ath_pci in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf .. Is there another way to get an Atheros AR2413 working?  use to under 8.04 but not on a fresh install of 9.10
<shadeslayer>  /topic
<shadeslayer> oops :P
<sebastian> Hi people
<sebastian> I need some advice...
<shadeslayer> sebastian: shoot :)
<sebastian> wich ppa to use for vdpau playback with smpplayer?
<sebastian> google says a lot, its hard to find the latest and greatest
<shadeslayer> ah the nvidia ppa with vdpau?
<shadeslayer> sebastian: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<njathan> how do i install handbooks in KDE? is there a 'apt-get install' way of doing it?
<njathan> say i cannot find one for Amarok already installed
<shadeslayer> njathan: um no... just install khelpcenter
<sebastian> shadeslayer: awesome, thanks
<sebastian> sebastian out!
<njathan> shadeslayer: khandbook is already installed... handbooks for some apps are not
<njathan> err.. khelpcenter is already installe
<TheAncientGoat1> Has anyone gotten that win7 like kde task manager running in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: yeah
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: install smooth tasks and add the widget
<shadeslayer> njathan: theres no amarok handbook i think :P
<TheAncientGoat1> shadeslayer: Cool, where would I get it though? Package manager, or kde-looks?
<rstob911> TheAncientGoat1: i use lancelot i like it the best
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: both have them
<TheAncientGoat1> Isn't lancelot just a launcher though?
<shadeslayer> njathan: confirm with #amarok please
<njathan> shadeslayer: i can see one in docs.kde.org actually
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: dont forget to remove the taskbar widget though :)
<TheAncientGoat1> shadeslayer: Oh yes, hehe
<james> hi
<Roasted> whats up guys
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> can someone look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347721/
<noaXess> have medibuntu und vdpau repos activated..
<noaXess> the problem is, that i can't install mythtv-fronted.. dependencies..
<noaXess> mythtv-frontend: Depends: libmyth-0.22-0, libmyth-0.22-0: Depends: nvidia-185-libvdpau
<noaXess> and if i try install nvidia-185-libvdpau apt-get will remove some packages like akregator amarok apport-kde apturl-kde ark digikam dolphin,............
<TheAncientGoat1> Hmm, whats the best way to edit grub entries in kubuntu graphically?
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: there isnt one for grub2
<TheAncientGoat1> shadeslayer: :\
<noaXess> any idea why installing nvidia-185-libvdpau  will remove a lot of packages? see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/347721/
<TheAncientGoat1> Guess I'll have to dig up the config
<TheAncientGoat1> shadeslayer: Is there an "open as root" plugin for dolphin or konq?
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: i dont know :)
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: kpackagekit and apt-cache search are youre friends :P
<TheAncientGoat1> Does kate still freak out if you open it as root?
<shadeslayer> TheAncientGoat1: nope
<shadeslayer> just use kdesu
<TheAncientGoat1> kpackage kit ain't my friend
<TheAncientGoat1> It's search is le horrible
<TheAncientGoat1> Grr, why does grub take so long to boot anyway?
<TheAncientGoat1> The OS boots faster for goodness sake
<donvito-> if i want in motd to shows the uptime of pc what do i need to type
<donvito-> what kind of command let someone help me
<Dusk> hi there...is there anybody with problem that weather applet doesn't find the city you live?
<Dusk> i search my city in the applet settings but it can't find
<Dusk> anybody there?
<TheAncientGoat1> Dusk: Hmm, looks like it doesn't find mine either
<TheAncientGoat1> Try a different one
<TheAncientGoat1> under install new widgets
<Dusk> lemme try
<Dusk> it's ok now
<user1_> $ firefox
<user1_> (firefox:1677): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<jgt157_> can anyone help with a wicd problem?
<usuario_> HI
<usuario_> hola
<jgt157_> hello
<usuario_> how are you
<usuario_> ?
<user1_> $ firefox
<user1_> (firefox:1677): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<usuario_> i don't speak english
<usuario_> only the basics
<jgt157_> user1, try deleting your .mozilla folder in your home directory and rerun firefox
<usuario_> what?
<usuario_> no entiendo nada
<usuario_> help
<jgt157_> what kind of help do you need
<user1_> jgt157_:  right after installation. new kubuntu instal
<user1_> iam trying to del
<usuario_> who is it?
<jgt157_> user1, rm -rf .mozilla is the command to use
<usuario_> bye I'm leaving this program, that is not here, I do not understand
<apparle> maco: you there?
<maco> apparle: yeah..
<maco> crimsun: yo!
<maco> crimsun: can you help apparle with alsa hackery?
<crimsun> in a few minutes
<apparle> Actually I compiled ALSA yesterday and added a line to it to automatically detect my card....
<apparle> But only thing is I don't know what to do so that it will be added to ubuntu bugs
<crimsun> which line did you add?
<maco> crimsun: a quirk
<apparle> I don't remember exactly but it was something like 'SND_PCI_QUIRK(<mysubvendorid>,<mysubdeviceid>,"Foxconn RC4107MA",0),' to atiixp.c
<apparle> crimsun: ^^
<TheAncientGoat1> So, has anyone checked out the nepomuk-tasks stuff the mandriva guys have been working on?
<crimsun> apparle: I need the precise line that you added.
<maco> apparle: generate a patch and pastebin it?
<apparle> crimsun: I'll just tell the line
<apparle> maco: that's the problem, I don't know how to make patches
<apparle> maco: crimsun: I'll reboot and be online in 5 min
<Dusk> has anyone got problem with kopete-facebook plugin??
<Dusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/347761/
<Dusk> that's my problem about the facebook plugin of kopete
<scunizi> Is one.ubuntu.com integrated into 9.10?
<apparle> crimsun: I added "	SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x105b, 0x0c81, "Foxconn RC4107MA", 0)," to line 301 of /alsa-kernel/pci/atiixp.c in the source downloaded by the command 'apt-get soruce alsa-base'
<Dusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/347761/
<Dusk> can anyone look into this?
<apparle> crimsun: here is the bug report I filed for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/498863/ Now how to submit the patch
<apparle> maco: how to generate patches
<apparle> crimsun: u there?
<crimsun> apparle: not enough info. Please use apport-collect -p alsa-base 498863
<apparle> crimsun: I have a university connection with all ports except 443 and 80 blocked and them also through a proxy server..... so I can't use apport-collect
<apparle> crimsun: what info do you need I can provide it to you
<jgt157_> can anyone help with a wicd problem?
<crimsun> apparle: apport-cli ?
<apparle> crimsun: I have already uplodaded the report generated by  apport-cli on the bug page
<crimsun> weird, I don't see any attachments or comments
<apparle> crimsun: here is the link I took from the same page http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36999580/apport.alsa-base.cSFOHh.apport
<apparle> !pasebin
<apparle> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<apparle> crimsun: Can't you see this http://imagebin.org/77099 on the bug page?
<apparle> When I Suspend to RAM and then resume... the system starts but monitor remains off what to do?
<apparle> what is the meaning of this line in fstab
<apparle> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<mofa> apparle: make sure your video driver is at the latest version
<apparle> mofa: it is latest
<mofa> apparle: and that mounts the proc filesystem, located in /proc, which provides all kinds of various information about your computer
<crimsun> apparle: pushed, thanks.
<apparle> crimsun: how did you do it... I want to learn the procedure
<apparle> mofa: it comes before the main partition mounting so how does it happen?
<crimsun> apparle: are you familiar with git?
<mofa> apparle: the order doesn't matter
<apparle> crimsun: nope...
<apparle> mofa: what happens if I remove it from fstab
<mofa> apparle: i wouldn't do it, a lot of programs use /proc
<skierpage> I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 and suddenly after a reboot alsa and PulseAudio apps make no sound.  Phonon stuff (Amarok, system sounds) still work but no Flash sound.  Where's a guide to debugging these?  Should I join another IRC channel?
<voodoochile> I'm trying to add a shortcut to a bashshell to the panel but all i seem to be able to add is a submenu that points to the shell that I want to open.. is there some other way to do this that I havent discovered yet?
<crimsun> apparle: will you be around for an hour?
<apparle> mofa: crimsun ya
<crimsun> apparle: I'll give an Ubuntu classroom session on the process in about an hour
<apparle> mofa: errors=remount-ro means what?
<apparle> mofa: earlier on was not for you
<apparle> crimsun: then i'd do it tomorrow if its fine with you
<apparle> crimsun: :D Coz I got to sleep... it 2:30am here
<mofa> apparle: if there is some kind of error while the filesystem is mounted, then remount it as read-only to prevent anything other errors
<crimsun> apparle: sorry, can only do it in an hour, but the sessions are logged
<apparle> crimsun: plzzzzzzzzzzz its 2:30am here I need to sleep.. if not tomorrow you tell me whatever time you feel good later
<crimsun> apparle: sorry, but I'm on assignment, so my time is severely limited
<crimsun> apparle: please just read the logs, then catch me via e-mail if you have questions
<apparle> crimsun: ok.... tell me the irc channel name and pm me your mail... I'll read the logs
<crimsun> apparle: ~crimsun on LP; see contact info there.
<crimsun> apparle: ubuntu-classroom is the irc channel
<crimsun> apparle: logs are available at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<apparle> crimsun: Ok... and thanks for all your help regarding the bug
<crimsun> apparle: yw
<apparle> crimsun: how long does a session last?
<crimsun> apparle: as long as it needs to
<crimsun> apparle: I can cover this material in ten seconds if necessary
<apparle> crimsun: :D Where can I find more info on ubuntu-classroom and how they operate
<crimsun> apparle: via wiki.ubuntu.com
<apparle> crimsun: and what should I do with the bug report.. submission of the fix and marking it as fixed etc.
<crimsun> apparle: I've taken care of it
<Roasted> my faithful kubuntu work laptop no longer boots to the login screen. It shows kubuntu with the loading bar... and never goes to the login screen. No changes were made. No updates were applied. What the...?
<||arifaX> Roasted: hard disk failure?
<Roasted> XP still works (dual boot)
<||arifaX> Roasted: that says nothing. could be that the part of the disk is broken where kubuntu lives
<Roasted> *shrug* assuming its not the disk, then what?
<Roasted> its a brand new laptop :(
<Roasted> well, sorta
<Roasted> 6 months old now I guess
<FloodBotK3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> I was actually in kubuntu too about 10 minutes ago
<Roasted> and rebooted it
<||arifaX> Roasted: try to give some boot options to show what it does during boot
<Roasted> meaning what?
<Roasted> the other kernel does the same thing in the boot menu
<Roasted> so much for bringing this laptop home to get caught up on work :/
<apparle> Roasted: boot with the splash disabled to recognize the boot problem
<Roasted> apparle - how
<trevor> my hardware drivers jockey keeps crashing on me, how else can i install my ATI drivers ?
<||arifaX> Roasted: you can also press ctrl+alt+f1 during boot to see some messages. but the nosplash would be nice. - try that first to find out more
<dontknow> does anyone read me?
<||arifaX> dontknow: copy that
<dontknow> ok! thank you!
<apparle> Roasted: when you see the grub edit the command to boot normally
<||arifaX> dontknow: that remembers me my old CB-Radio times :) CQ CQ CQDx this is.... calling for dx and standing by :)
<dontknow> hahaha
<apparle> Roasted: and remove the quiet and splash in the end of one command and then boot
<dontknow> yes is true, I used to speak like that too
<mofa> sometimes when i boot kubuntu, I'll get an error saying "General error mounting filesystems" and im dropped to a root shell. It also says to press Ctrl+D when im done
<trevor> anyone??
<mofa> i can immediately press Ctrl+D and it continues to boot just fine
<mofa> what confuses me most though is that this doesn't always happen on every boot
<apparle> trevor: which card?
<trevor> ati radeon 3100
<trevor> it works with jockey in gnome, i dont know why jockey isnt working on kde
<Roasted> apparle - what would have caused this? do you know?
<apparle> Roasted: that's what we are trying to detect
<BluesKaj> tevor, drop to a tty ,alt+f2, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, install the driver ,then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<apparle> trevor: is it HD3100?
<trevor> it is apparle
<trevor> and i will try that BluesKaj
<apparle> trevor: follow BluesKaj :) correct
<BluesKaj> trevor, alt+f7 to get back to the desktop
<apparle> BluesKaj: but I don't think he knows how to install the driver in shell
<trevor> i dont apparle
<apparle> BluesKaj: ^^
<trevor> is there some instructiosn ic an follow or print out?
<trevor> i could just try to install envy couldnt i?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install nameofgraphicsdriver
<Roasted> apparle - the only thing I changed when my system was working is I fired up that K and R tray thing and changed my resolution, then rebooted. Would that case anything?
<BluesKaj> !envy | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<trevor> BluesKaj: , why is it not reccomended, do you knpow?
<BluesKaj> trevor, it can break your setup badly
<trevor> oh lame
<BluesKaj> trevor, what driver do you need ?
<apparle> trevor: install the package 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' and then see if jockey works
<trevor> !BinaryDriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r00t_ninja> trevor: have you refreshed your package list
<Roasted> I get no options during booting when I hit CTRL ALT F1
<Roasted> :(
<r00t_ninja> then used jockey
<trevor> i have refreshed
<r00t_ninja> also you sometimes have to reboot if youve already run jockey
<r00t_ninja> its a wierd bug
<apparle> trevor: ahhh yes.... you have to refresh them 'sudo apt-get update' is the command
<apparle> Roasted: did you try my method
<r00t_ninja> make sure the driver is actually selected when you click activate
<trevor> apparle: i did refresh
<r00t_ninja> by double clicking the one you wnat
<trevor> lol yes it is selected
<apparle> trevor: I suggest you install the package I mentioned and then try
<r00t_ninja> you actually have to click it it appears to be selected by default
<Roasted> apparle - you said CTRL ALT F1 to see messages. I didnt see any. And I have no idea how to edit it for no splash. It hought that would be it there.
<trevor> i will
<Roasted> how is it possible that I change the screen resolution and reboot and now my system wont function? :(
<apparle> Roasted: I didn't suggest that... I suggested trying to edit the command
<Roasted> apparle - again, I dont know how to edit that.
<trevor> ok apparle that seems to be working, thank you!
<senya> всем привет, есть кто из России?
<maco> !ru | senya
<ubottu> senya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<apparle> Roasted: how have you installed kubuntu..... inside windows or complete install?
<Roasted> complete
<r00t_ninja> Roasted: what happens to cause it to not function?
<dkkong> I'm having a problem with Karmic's PPC Image. I've burned 4 cds, all of which were good according to the MD5 sum, and everytime I install it, it reboots, but when I enter my username and password, I get authentication failed error. Help!
<Roasted> r00t_ninja - I dont know. I just changed my resolution in the K and R display thing, and rebooted.
<Roasted> Now when it boots up the login screen never comes up.
<r00t_ninja> Roasted: it could be something else because im fairly sure the randr settings are user specific
<apparle> Roasted: ok.... when you see grub read the instructions to edit command given and the bottom and follow themm... remove the 'splash quiet' at the end of one command and then boot
<Roasted> what instructions?
<r00t_ninja> Roasted: are u able to drop to a shell?
<Roasted> r00t_ninja - no
<Roasted> I see the kubuntu loading screen
<Roasted> then it fades out, and I have nothing
<r00t_ninja> what happens when u press ctrl + alt + 1
<r00t_ninja> what happens when u press ctrl + alt + f2
<Roasted> I tried ctrl alt f1, nothing happened
<Roasted> this is DURING boot right?
<r00t_ninja> im guessing its a xorg problem
<Roasted> no idea man
<Roasted> changing resolution shouldnt do this to a system
<Roasted> ever
<r00t_ninja> i dont think that is it though
<Roasted> thats all that changed though man
<r00t_ninja> that resolution change only applies to that user
<Roasted> I was on the system, changed resolution in RR tray, rebooted, thats it. period. done. That was all that happened :(
<r00t_ninja> do you have auto login?
<apparle> Roasted: wait what's is the problemmmm does the splash disappear? and you have blank screen? or you have the splash screen continuously
<apparle> r00t_ninja: Roasted what is RR tray?
<Roasted> KR and R tray
<Roasted> apparle - I see the Kubuntu logo with the bar beneath it going back and forth loading.
<Roasted> apparle - after a while, it just disappears as if Ill see the login screen
<Roasted> but the login screen never comes up
<Roasted> maybe I should boot to a livecd and nuke the xorg?
<apparle_> Roasted: what is RR tray?
<r00t_ninja> can you boot the recovery mode?
<apparle_> Roasted: and what is your Gfx card?
<Roasted> apparle - intel
<Roasted> r00t_ninja - from the boot menu that is?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Roasted> let me try
<r00t_ninja> one you have booted that run the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Roasted> booting in recovery mode now
<r00t_ninja> ok
<apparle_> r00t_ninja: rather 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Roasted> now Im at a prompt
<Roasted> initramfs
<rohdef> how can I connect to my mobile broadband using kubuntu? I can see that it detects it and all that, but when I click the connection I manually (ehm.. what about using Ubuntu's approach to this?) set up, nothing happens
<r00t_ninja> right click on the networkmanager systray icon , manage connections , mobile broadband , no clue from there
<rohdef> not at all, all settings is the same as they are in Ubuntu
<Roasted> so Im at the initramfs thing
<Roasted> what do Id o?
<rohdef> r00t_ninja, btw. I'm on win atm. due to the problems, so I can only go by memory though
<Roasted> so, do I have to reinstall, or what?
<Roasted> :(
<BluesKaj> Roasted,ctrl+alt+f2 get to a tty
<apparle> Roasted: what happened I was not there connection problem
<Roasted> apparle - nothing happened. Im about to slap fedora on this thing now
<apparle> I mean did you try recovery mode?
<Roasted> nothing happened when I do CTRL ALT F1 and F2
<BluesKaj> Roasted, looks like you need to reboot
<Roasted> to reboot?
<Roasted> or reinstall?
<Omar87> How do I make my bug reports more useful?
<Roasted> apparle - I did but I got to initramfs and that was it. no idea what else I had to do
<apparle> howcome you ended in intrafms that before even kubuntu loading
<r00t_ninja> he booted recovery mode
<BluesKaj> initramfs is something not to be trying unless you really know what you're doing
<Roasted> that was when I hit recovery mode
<Roasted> CTRL ALT F1 and F2 do nothing when Im booting
<Roasted> Im heading out now, Ill try this again later. If it doesnt work Im gonna take this opportunity to try fedora :P
<Roasted> anyway I appreciate the help guys
<apparle> BluesKaj: yes but that comes up only when there is something with loading kernel ? iesn't it
<BluesKaj> apparle, dunno enough about it
<apparle> Roasted: wait goto recovery mode
<apparle> Roasted: when you are in it
<apparle> just type quit
<apparle> 'quit'
<apparle> On my computer intrafms sometimes just pops up when it can't load from hdd
<apparle> I just quit and then loading continues
<admin0> ыыы
<jwg> I'm booting and the desktop isn't loading.. how do I get it to load.. I get past the boot screen and kwallet password reqeust then the default backdrop and no.. plasma?  How do I fix this?
<apparle> jwg: I didn't understand plz elaborate
<jwg> apparle: on boot I get the normal boot screen and the icon set showing the load process.  when the full desktop is suppose to appear all I get is the spash screen.. blue with the bubbles/lines. the defaut.. no menu bars or plazmoids
<jwg> apparle: I'm on TTY2 with irssi right now
<apparle> jwg: how did htis happen
<jwg> apparle: no idea.. just did the install, all updates, configurations.. nothing unusual.. unplugged and moved it 30 miles and viola! no desktop appearing
<apparle> jwg: can you right click on the desktop?
<jwg> apparle: I'll check hang on.
<jwg> apparle: must have just taken some time to bring it up.. it's now there in entirety on ctrl+alt+F7.. weird that it took so long.
<apparle> jwg: also check if you run dialog appears when you press Alt+F2
<jwg> apparle: could be the ATI card and drivers.. it's a Radeon 9600.. no hardware drivers appeared so it's stock default for what kubuntu wants to use..
<jwg> apparle: when the desktop wasn't appearing alt+f2 did bring up the run dialogue
<apparle> jwg: mine gives no problem with open source driver Radeon Xpress 200... recently filed a bug and got it working
<jwg> apparle: how do I check to see what driver is actually being used?
<jwg> I think this driver is also called a ??350
<apparle> jwg: I mean I have Radeon xpress 200 which works just fine with default stock driver (Opensource)
<BluesKaj> apparle,, good to know in case my nvidia card dies
<jwg> understand.. how do I check to see what drivers are loaded for mine?
<jwg> BluesKaj: nvidia is much easier in my opinion.. :)
<BluesKaj> jwg, it is but my onboard is an ati 200m
<apparle> jwg: I agree nvidia is better........... anyways you could check with 'lspci -v'
<jwg> k
<BluesKaj> my ati is disabled in the bios , since installing the nvidia pci
<jwg> looks like the radeon driver is loaded.. but it's hard to tell with that info.
<apparle> jwg: can you right click?
<jwg> on the screen?
<jwg> yep.. apparle right click works on the screen.
<r00t_ninja> jwg: add panel?
<jake___> apparle: now on the desktop with a different nick
<jake___> normal panels are showing up.. would you like me to add another?
<r00t_ninja> oh o dw
<apparle> jake___: are the normal panels ther?
<jake___> apparle: yep :)
<apparle> jake___: so everything is normal ?
<jake___> yep.. thanks for the help..
<apparle> jake___: but how did I help
<apparle> jake___: everything seems to have fixed itself
<jake___> apparle: seems to have fixed itself with time.. just took a while to show the entire desktop.. that's why I was asking about the ati drivers.. if they are slow then teh desktop usually takes a while.. I discovered that with bad nvidia drivers..
<apparle> My drivers also load slowly but after they are loaded everything works fine
<jake___> apparle: I'm setting this up for my son.  I just logged him into his aim account with Kopete.  How do I get his contacts to show? do you know?
<apparle> jake___: I use gmail... and there contact get loaded automatically
<jake___> apparle: got it.. kopete just isn't configured out of the box to show the contacts.
<apparle> jake___: good for u
<jake___> apparle: I'm a 5 year gnome guy.. so kde is a little foreign to me.. :)  I like it though.
<r00t_ninja_> jake__: what protocol?
<apparle> jake___: I suggest you install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<r00t_ninja_> also i dont think offline contacts are set to show by defualt
<jake___> apparle: did that already and installed flash for youtube.. got screen irssi and a few other installed as well
<r00t_ninja_> jake___: what protocol?
<ToxinPowe_> jake___: restricted-extrad have flash, you installed twice =)
<apparle> jake___: install kdeplasma-addons kscreensavers kdegames
<jake___> apparle: ok..
<jake___> ToxinPowe_: I realiezed that aftwards and fixed it..
<jake___> r00t_ninja_: AIM.
<ToxinPowe_> jake___: hehe, I'm a gnome old guy too =)
<apparle> ToxinPowe_: ;) I am a KDE since I started linux
<jake___> apparle: is it kdescreensavers?  kscrensavers didn't computer using apt-get
<jake___> *compute
<apparle> jake___: kscreensaver
<ToxinPowe_> apparle: linux user since 97 xD
<apparle> jake___: the plural is not there :)
<apparle> ToxinPowe_: I am only 2 year old linux user
<ToxinPowe_> ;)
<jake___> Is "apturl" installed by default?  for installing stuff from www.playdeb.net?
<r00t_ninja__> jake___: yes but it doesnt appear to work with firefox-kubuntu
<jake___> r00t_ninja_: too bad.. guess I'll load their .deb that add their repos..
<ToxinPowe_> apparle: I didn't know "kdeplasma-addons", thanks
<apparle> ToxinPowe_: I also found out recently which trying to fix twitter plasmoid
<ToxinPowe_> is posible clear the screen (Control+L) on quassel?
<jake___> How do I clear the trash.. I don't see a can on the screen
<apparle> jake___: kmenu Computer trash
<apparle> how to assign application to various file types in firefox
<jake___> apparle: is there an "empty trash" button or do I just highlight and delete?
<jake___> apparle: nevermind.. right mouse click the can on left and say empty
<jwg> apparle: sorry.. closed quassel and tought it would plant itself in the task bar.. at any rate.. thanks.. you've been a big help.. gotta run.. food call!
<apparle> jwg ok bye
<cjae> how do I seatch with quassel  for keywords  of  channels and such
<soee> anyone who tried nvidia 195.30 beta drivers?
<BluesKaj> cjae, /list in the server text box
<BluesKaj> soee, which card?
<soee> 8800 gt
<BluesKaj> I run the 190 driver and it 's fine with my 7600gt...dunno about the 195 tho
<ToxinPowe_> 8600GT 195.30 Lucid Lynx, works for me
<soee> ok.nice thnx
<soee> ToxinPowe_: hows the Lucid working now in alpha stage ?
<ToxinPowe_> unstable, kopete and kmess dont work, gdm broken
<ToxinPowe_> ubuntu+kubuntu installed
<ToxinPowe_> sry for my poor English =)
<soee> np :) thnx for info
#kubuntu 2010-12-27
<javier> hi! somehow i have lost possibility to become admin, so sudo doesnt work in my user (it says im not in sudoers). I think i need to be in admin group, but, how to do it?
<javier> yofel: i tried what you told me before, but couldnt fix it. it said "javier" (that's my user name) wasnt find
<valorie> javier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162867
<valorie> sudo adduser name_of_user admin or for you, sudo adduser javier admin
<javier> yes, but it says only admin can add someone there
<valorie> oh yikes
<valorie> continue down that thread, though
<valorie> there is more
<vpulsive> valorie:  did you try to change to su and then run the command from there/
<valorie> you mean javier?
<vpulsive> valorie:  yes, sorry
<valorie> I'm off to dinner, good luck to you javier
<javier> vpulsive: i will try that
<javier> but its not possible to turn to sudo without admin privileges
<javier> im reading i should log in recovery more and try there
<vpulsive> you should be able to just type su and switch to super user if you made the account before
<vpulsive> recovery mode might work
<javier> vpulsive: ah... it didnt work. I managed to become super user, but, when typing "adduser javier admin", answers "admin group doesn't exist"
<amichair> javier: maybe as super user you can edit the sudoers file and add yourself back to it?
<javier> amichair: maybe... but, if it says there is no admin group, doesnt it mean there in no sudoers file?
<vpulsive> check /etc/sudoers
<amichair> javier: I'm not sure what the relationship between the two is
<vpulsive> or as root type "visudo"
<javier> what is visudo for?
<vpulsive> that is the file that tells who has permissions to sudo
<vpulsive> visudo is the command to edit the sudoers file, you have to use the specific command, although im not sure why, it says in the /etc/sudoers file "This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root."
<javier> mmm
<amichair> I think it adds extra protection against corruption, to avoid the situation javier is in :-)
<well_laid_lawn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<javier> :)
<javier> so, let me think... i will log as root, and then just write visudo?
<javier> or visudo what?
<amichair> I think just visudo
<amichair> but read one of the links on sudo (maybe the one above?) to see what the fixed version of the sudoers file should look like...
<vpulsive> you can "man sudoers" and it will explain the file
<javier> waw
<javier> im a bit afraid i can brake something
<javier> do you think I should just add my user at the bottom of the text? (where "members of the admin group")
<amichair> javier: whatever you do, make a backup of the file first
<javier> mmm, i certainly think i wont manage myself
<javier> maybe ask again tomorrow and maybe someone has experience with this problem and can guide me
<javier> thanks anyway! :)
<justin_> mm
<BajK_> How can I make a script that runs on log in (autostart thingie) that runs only once and then disables itself? so, well, where are the autostart files of kde stored?
<j_> hello world!
<j_> I got a weird problem. The only I can start kubuntu is if I boot to prompt then use startx  if I do it at the login screen it looks like it attempts to log in then fails  for some reason.  Any ideas?
<j_> I guess that should be start KDE not kubuntu
<geek7> sounds like a problem with kdm, or whatever dm you're using
<well_laid_lawn> is there a kdm log in /var/log ?
<j_> dm?
<well_laid_lawn> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 739 kB, installed size 2828 kB
<well_laid_lawn> it's the login manager
<geek7> login manager - on kubuntu its kdm, but you can swap it for gdm or slim if you so chose.
<j_> ahh got ya
<j_> trying to check the log now
<j_> humm, looks like it is complaining about ibus
<well_laid_lawn> in what way ?
<j_> I was trying to get this setup to type chinese with ibus maybe that was what broke the dm?
<well_laid_lawn> could be
<j_> qfilesystemwatcher failed to add paths:  so on and so forth
<j_> says it cannot create input context
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like something you did didn't work
<j_> humm, is there an easy way to reinstall the DM without a full reinstall?
<geek7> sudo apt-get purge kdm ; sudo apt-get install kdm should do the trick
<geek7> that should totally nuke it including the config files, and re-install it
<j_> won't that say that KDM is already installed?
<geek7> then try logging in and out to see if it took.
<geek7> the first command removes KDM and its config files
<j_> DOH missed the purge
<j_> ill have to remember that one.  thx
<geek7> of course , if it still dosen't work, you'll need to undo whatever you did with ibbus
<geek7> *ibus
<j_> yeah, getting that to work is my next little side project
<j_> thx for the help
<j_> time for a reboot
<j_> :-D
<j_> woohoo it works
<j_> thx everything
<j_> *everyone
<j_> geek7:  :-) kdm is alive and well agian
<j_> geek7: thx
<j_> night all
<geek7> yay
<djustice> gmoin kdefolk!
<well_laid_lawn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fujioka> What file is it that needs to be deleted to reset desktop widgets in KDE?
<yofel> one of the ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* files, not sure which one
<satori> Hi, anyone awake?
<SReid> Does anyone here know how to enable something similar to Dual Mode for 2 displays in linux? TwinView isn't right...
<jussi> SReid: what exactly is "dual mode" ?
<jussi> SReid: you mean 2 logins on different screens? (same PC)?
<SReid> jussi: ok well in Windows its called Dual Mode, and its where you have both displays, at different resolutions, and say if you maximised a window from within one of the monitors, it would only maximise within that window...twinview stretches across both
<SReid> no not 2 login's...
<SReid> just it extends your monitor space...not a twinview stretch
<jussi> SReid: my twinview does just that...
<SReid> so if you maximised in one window it just maxmised inside that monitor???
<jussi> SReid: I assume you are using nvidia, right?
<SReid> mine doesn't :(
<SReid> yes, nvidia
<jussi> SReid: yes, thats what happens
<SReid> :( :(
<SReid> hmm
<SReid> dunno whats going on then
<SReid> what graphics card you got
<jussi> SReid: and you have set it from the nvidia settings, not kubuntu's own display settings?
<SReid> mines an oldie
<FloodBotK2> SReid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SReid> yes set it from nvidia-settings
<jussi> Ive 3, 2 nvidias (GT8600 and GT9500) and an amd
<jussi> SReid: there are some apps that dont respect it, like some fullscreen games, but most do
<SReid> I'm using the same graphics card with an adapter, maybe thats the problem
<jussi> SReid: ahh, likely
<jussi> I have 2 ports on the graphics card
<SReid> but it works in windows >_<
<jussi> SReid: strange though, it works fine here
<SReid> i'll have another mess around here and find out, thanks for the help anyway
<SReid> What does "Use as seperate X Screen" option do? When i did that before it wouldn't detect the 2nd monitor anymore
<jussi> SReid: tbh, Ive no idea
<SReid> jussi thanks anyway, might have to just use the one monitor for now
<caustiq> good morning
<speedvin> Hello!
<rork> Hi
<vmt> Hello all, How can I refresh a dns entry on bind
<vmt> Is there something like reload?
<mneisen> vmt: Try 'rndc reload'
<vmt> I tried with no luck. My Provider did a PTR record and my bind dont refresh it. How can I reload that PTR-record?
<omergex> hi
<omergex> how r u gays
<valorie> wow, he was fun
<mneisen> vmt: Did you increment the serial in your zone file?
<SReid_> Ok, can someone explain this to me...When I FIRST install Kubuntu, it has beautiful fonts already laid out for me, but if I so much as OPEN the Appearance Settings to do anything else, once closed, every new app opened has horrible small pixelated fonts (this happens even if no changes are made in Appearance Settings). And no amount of setting changes in Appearance settings ever puts it right again, does anyone have any
<SReid_> clue what is going on?
<SReid_> I'm about to change distro here cause its really annoying
<Tm_T> SReid_: which apps have you tried?
<SReid_> Tm_T: you mean which apps does it mess up in? Everything, the whole interface
<SReid_> I just think it might be related to my old graphics card Geforce FX 5200
<SReid_> but if the fonts are displayed fine to begin with...then it should be possible to stay that way!
<Tm_T> SReid_: does it has any affect if you try setting the font antialiasing in systemsettings?
<SReid_> I've tried every combination of settings in systemsettings til I was blue in the face Tm_T
<Tm_T> it did nothing then?
<SReid_> nope
<Tm_T> hummm, sounds interesting
<SReid_> This doesn't happen in Ubuntu, but I prefer KDE
<SReid_> it sounds annoyin' tbh
<Tm_T> unfortunately I don't have much ideas this way, I would need to test things myself to get idea what might be there
<SReid_> :)
<SReid_> Its grand, just thought it was worth a shot...I can't find any information online about this happening to anyone else
<SReid_> :S
<Tm_T> haven't heard similar either
<Tm_T> SReid_: do you have binary drivers installed?
<SReid_> I have non-free nvidia drivers installed...but this happens before those drivers are install too, i've checked that
<SReid_> I really love Kubuntu besides this...guess I'll just have to use another distro and maybe try Kubuntu in its next release :(
<SReid_> Thanks anyway Tm_T
<Tm_T> SReid_: np and sorry for not being able to help further, I'm at work etc
<SReid_> Maybe I'll use Ubuntu in the meantime
<SReid_> :)
<Tm_T> Kubuntu is Ubuntu, so... (:
<SReid_> Gnome is just really annoying tbh, bye Tm_T
<SReid_> Tm_T: Hmm, I wonder if I installed Ubuntu...and then KDE desktop through that...would it do the same thing...
<SReid_> worth a try i guess
<Tm_T> shouldn't matter, but if you're up to test it, sure
<SReid_> Tm_T: if it somehow did miraculously work, dya know a good tutorials on how to rid the computer of Gnome stuff so i'm not updating gnome stuff all the time
<SReid_> or does removing Gnome just remove everything related to it?
<well_laid_lawn> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<SReid_> thanks well_laid_lawn :)
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<SReid_> well_laid_lawn: dya know any links about removing pulseaudio and just using ALSA? I'm havin trouble with Skype too...sorry to bother ya
<well_laid_lawn> not offhand no
<SReid_> thats cool, thanks again :D i'm away to see if this works...
<geek7> hm
<geek7> anyone used an external soundcard on maverick?  I have a m-audio fastrack that gets detected as a USB sound card, but i can't seem to get any sound out of it
<geek7> even when its supposed to be on higher priority than the internal one, and is the master channel
<geek7> hmm, actually, i can't get amarok to output to it. i'm not sure if there's no sound at all
<jister> hey
<speedvin> Will be Wayland shipped with Kubuntu 11.04?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<speedvin> BluesKaj: hey!
<BluesKaj> hi speedvin
<speedvin> BluesKaj: Do you know that Kubuntu 11.04 will be shipped with Wayland by default?
<speedvin> BluesKaj: I mean newer than K 11.04...
<mneisen> Hi - I am currently trying to install Maverick on a RAID10. Everything works perfectly until the step in which grub is installed. Although I selected /dev/md0 as the grub target, the installer tries to install it to /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde (those four partitions make up my raid10 /dev/md0). What did I do wrong?
<BluesKaj> speedvin , I'm not familiar with Wayland , but you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<speedvin> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> mneisen, maybe this will help http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/33-creating-a-dual-boot-system-on-raid10-ubuntu-windows
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
<mneisen> BluesKaj: Hmmm, thanks for the link. I did not thought that I would have to hand-tune the install. Will try and report back. One difference to the case described in the link: I use software RAID and no HW RAID. Not sure whether this will make a difference.
<ich> huhu
<speedvin> ich: hello
<ich> hab mir grad kubuntu 10.10 erfolgreich installiert :)
<ich> nachdem ich massive probleme mit debian lenny hatte aufgrund von gnome - möche kde :P
<ich> kann ich hier mit Quassel IRC einen 2. ServerReiter erstellen?
<ich> bekomme gerade einen fehler hier im Quassel irc, wenn ich versuche per SSL auf einen Server zu gehen.
<ich> Verbindungsfehler: Im Ablauf des SSL-Protokolls ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<well_laid_lawn> !de | ich
<ubottu> ich: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guillem> I've moved .kde to .kde-old in order to have a clean start-up; I wonder if I can retrieve the vpnc connections from the .kde-old
<kaddi> Hi I'm looking for a nice offline dictionary. Spanish, French, German, English, if possible. Any suggestions?
 * woodzy is away: I'm busy
<epimeth> ahoy folks!  How do I remove skype and/or kopete from autostarting?
<Daskreech> I'm guessing that you have session saving turned on?
<epimeth> I probably do, yes... forget I asked :-)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, do you know how one could install graphics driver required by a ubuntu installation that won't boot to X , using a live cd ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yes
<Daskreech> which tutorial are you following?
<BluesKaj> cool, got a url tutorial , Daskreech ?
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> it's not as straightforward as that
<Daskreech> you have caveats
<Daskreech> which tutorial for installing the driver are you following?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, still looking for a tutorial that will fit the problem
<BluesKaj> I'm not , still looking
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, there's a guy (phpjm) over at #ubuntu who i'm trying to help
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: No not that specific problem. WHich driver are you installing?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I'm assuming the nvidia-current driver will work on his install , but after installing he can't boot into the login , altho he has grub access
<BluesKaj> recovery kernel won't boot either
<drbobb> now this is weird: I installed google earth on my laptop. A couple of days later, it's gone
<drbobb> I did not rm it for sure, and dpkg says the package is installed but doesn't own any files
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> drbobb, did you install from the package manager or download ?
<drbobb> BluesKaj: umm I'm positive I installed a deb, not sure now where it came from though
<drbobb> hmm seems I used a deb called googleearth-package
<drbobb> which in turn created a googleearth deb which I installed
<BluesKaj> my versiondeb also crashs when I launch it , drbobb ...it's broken on my setup , but haven't bothered to find a fix yet ...GE Linux is always behind the curve
<drbobb> so, what is a recommended way to get googleearth running?
<drbobb> (and don't say it's boot into windows)
<BluesKaj> your method seems as good as any drbobb , I've tried a few ,all end up with same deb version :(
<drbobb> BluesKaj: but it gave me a working google earth, only a couple days later it wasn't there anymore
<lieuwe> hey, i have a program that expects some files somewhere, but i dont know where it expects them, so i was wondering if its possible to see which files a program tries to access
<BluesKaj> drbobb, have you updated/upgraded in the meantime ?
<drbobb> lieuwe: in order of preference: read the source, do a strace
<lieuwe> drbobb: thanks
<drbobb> BluesKaj: yeah I must have updated some packages
<drbobb> happens every other day doesn't it
<BluesKaj> unfortunately GE not being a default or particularly well written for kubuntu , we have to put up with their neglect, drbobb
<BluesKaj> BBL
<drbobb> well at least kubuntu is not half as crummy as windows xp
<drbobb> which stopped booting on my wife's laptop a couple days ago, and I still haven't been able to figure out why or how to fix it
<lieuwe> what's the kubuntu equivalent of %appdata%?
<Peace-> lieuwe: ?
<Peace-> what?
<amichair> lieuwe: most apps write their user-specific data files to hidden folders/files in the users home directory, i.e. /home/<username>/.*, a.k.a ~/.*
<amichair> lieuwe: kde apps somewhere under ~/.kde
<amichair> lieuwe: if that's what you meant...
<amichair> (hidden files/folders are those starting with a dot)
<lieuwe> amichair: yeah, thats it, thanks
<lieuwe> how do i see which java packages are installed?
<amichair> lieuwe: what do you mean by packages? which jdk?
<lieuwe> amichair: yeah
<amichair> lieuwe: you can run "java -version" and "javac -version" to see which is the default one
<lieuwe> okay
<lieuwe[flat]> hey, i'm looking for video drivers for a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller, does anyone know where i can find them?
<izinucs> I got a nice logitech usb headset/mic combo this christmas.  It's working but I'm having an issue figuring out how to switch between analog speakers plugged into the sound card and the headset.. I'd like to do this on the fly.  Any ideas?
<izinucs> Although unplugging it and plugging it back in works as a switch, can I do this in kmix somehow?
<lieuwe[flat]> i'm looking for video drivers for a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller, does anyone know where i can find them?
<DaemonFC> I believe that chipset defaults to vesa, but it's been a while since I had one
<DaemonFC> afaik, it's not supported by any other driver
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<lieuwe[flat]> thanks
<lieuwe[flat]> i'm probably going to buy a new video card soon, is there any specific card that works really well with kubuntu?
<DaemonFC> depends on a number of things, price range, what you want to do with it, the specs of the PC it's going in, etc.
<DaemonFC> you can stuff just about anything reasonable in there and get desktop effects
<lieuwe[flat]> DaemonFC: i'm more concerned about driver support and whatnot
<DaemonFC> lieuwe[flat]: If you're not picky about free/nonfree drivers, Nvidia is probably the better choice
<lieuwe[flat]> DaemonFC: okay, thanks
<DaemonFC> ATI has better hardware, but their Linux driver is still kind of a mess
<DaemonFC> if you're willing to put up with the odd problem here and there, it's alright
<lieuwe[flat]> DaemonFC: windows drivers for ati are a mess too :P
<DaemonFC> the situation is worse on Linux, FGLRX means no KMS, the latest kernel and X are usually not supported, and it has problems with things like blur in desktop effects
<DaemonFC> took me forever to figure out that this was causing my compositing to run slowl
<DaemonFC> they've improved though, earlier this year it was full blown screen corruption :)
<BluesKaj> DaemonFC, and nividia support is starting to drop off for their newer cards on the newer linuxes
 * DaemonFC hasn't used Nvidia since the 9500 GT
<DaemonFC> their hardware isn't anything to brag about lately and it costs too much
<DaemonFC> I'm just saying their driver is less of a pita in my experience
<simion314> hi, i got flickering when trying to watch full screen videos in youtube
<simion314> turining off efects fixes the flicker but I get a right rectangle on the right side uncovered by the player, so the full screen is not FULL
<DaemonFC> what video card and driver?
<DaemonFC> are desktop effects enabled?
<simion314> DaemonFC: i have ATI card with open source driver
<simion314> without kwin effects flickers stops but no full screen
<DaemonFC> that's odd
<DaemonFC> try turning off direct rendering in the desktop effects settings
<simion314> i hava 10.10 installed on other partition and flash works fine,with full screen and with effects, but there i have drivers from xorg-edgers
<DaemonFC> see if it helps
<DaemonFC> xorg-edgers gives you an X server and Mesa straight from git
<DaemonFC> there's no guarantee it will even work from day to day
<DaemonFC> does the problem happen without the xorg-edgers packages?
<simion314> DaemonFC: i had no choise, in my 10.10 installation the driver sucked bad, everything flickered so i used x from git, but i still have to fix some problems and migrate all mu stuff to that installation
<DaemonFC> have you tried Catalyst?
<DaemonFC> there's an X-Swat PPA that keeps the latest one
<DaemonFC> you'd have to purge the xorg-edgers packages first though
<simion314> DaemonFC: the problem is on 10.04 LTS with nX from repos and open source driver, i think flash should have placed some black areas on the side to create a real full screen, so it is a flash problem, but i think in 10.10 is same flash
<simion314> DaemonFC: my card is no longer suported by ATI so no new drivers for me,,the windows suport is droped too
<simion314> byt the laptop is new and the card model is old, bad lucj, and I bought it with linux installed on it, penguin logos on it...
<DaemonFC> yeah, that probably just meant that ATI supported it when it was new
<DaemonFC> I'm in the same boat with my laptop, 200m
<DaemonFC> I either have to use an old distro that can still run a 2 year old Catalyst, or take what the open source drivers will give me
<simion314> this is the bad part about laptops you can't open them and replace the card, I am afraid to open t to clean it, the stupid people who designed it should have let us a easy way to open and clean the fans
<DaemonFC> I ended up parking that system on CentOS until the open source drivers improve a bit
<DaemonFC> usually a laptop is one solid unit that has a couple plates you can take off to upgrade RAM or hard disk :(
<DaemonFC> evil things
<simion314> DaemonFC: the driver from edgers works ok,better then the one in 10.10 but I can't make it work with an external monitor  and effects on
<DaemonFC> same problem with mine, can't use VGA out at all with the open source driver
<simion314> DaemonFC: i do not remember catalyst to work for the 200m ever
<DaemonFC> it did at one point, they cut it off in 2008
<simion314> all was greath for me too,untill 9.04 , i think iyt could work with debian lenny but that is realy old distro and hard to install proprietay drvers, i had to compile the sound drivers for one laptop
<DaemonFC> Lenny is still supported but not for long
<DaemonFC> it's dead as soon as they release Squeeze, which is probably a matter of weeks
<DaemonFC> the software repositories will be up for a good long while, but no security updates or anything
<simion314> i am preaty happy with 10.04 on a partutuon for stable stuff and 10.10 to experiment with latest KDE
<amichair> is there a nice way to run two commands together under one sudo command?
<amichair> i.e. is there some precedence operator in bash?
<DaemonFC> you can use sudo -i to get a persistent administrative terminal session
<DaemonFC> and then exit it when you're done
<izinucs> amichair: sure.. sudo <command> && sudo <command> .. the second won't go unless the first is successful
<amichair> izinucs: but is there an equivalent of sudo (<command> && <command>)
<DaemonFC> the second will go as long is you got your password right
<amichair> izinucs: btw what's the difference between using && and using ; ?
<izinucs> amichair: never used ; myself so I don't know.  if the commands don't need sudo then you can drop it.. but each command is treated separately so if they need sudo then you type it twice
<amichair> izinucs: ok, thanks
<harolddong> in the 4.6 rc, while akonadi seems to run fine, if I attempt to access any of the settings it says the server version is too old and need to be upgraded.  Is this a known issue?
<pidus> I have a laptop connected to the wired net and I am trying to set up an ad-hoc connection to connect an ipod-touch. Initially I tried setting up the ad-hoc connection using wicd, and later I tried to alter the interfaces file as mentioned in the last post on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608017. Moreover, I tried to up the interface using cli but the device still isn't able to connect to the network. Any clues?
<pidus> I used the steps in https://bugs.launchpad.net/wicd/+bug/129608/comments/20 to try setting up the network.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 129608 in wicd "Unable to connect to ad-hoc network" [Medium,Fix committed]
<t126401> hello
<pidus> now, when I try using the networkmanager to do what's mentioned in http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html the app-gui crashes at the first place.
<spirov92> hi, I'm trying to get an old garmin gps to work using the info here: http://www.marengo-ltd.com/gps/ but I'm not seeing a garmin_gps entry in dmesg. Can someone help?
<woodzy> what's a good directory player that plays ogg and mp3? i'm trying to use kplayer but for some reason it keeps locking up :-\
<HollowPoint> vlc works well
<Apetrini> What's the name of this font http://agateau.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/reversed-checkboxes-ksnapshot.png?w=413&h=473 ? thanks :)
<rork> woodzy: did you try Amarok?
<woodzy> yea, just didn't like the way it was setup. maybe i'll give it another shot. :-\
<Fieldy> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Fieldy> i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne (got there from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers) however my hp 3050 isn't found when running hp-setup. hp-check -r can't be run because hp-check isn't found.
<Fieldy> yeah ok this info is woefully out of date
<sir-spaz-alot> Anybody know of any linux compat cad software targeted at circuits that can simulate the circuits to make sure they work?
<cpatrick2008> @Fieldy go to http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.10.9/ download the run file then right click the file and select properties and to to permissions and select is excutiable then go to the terminal and go to the file that it downloaded to then type ./TheNameOfTheFile
<Fieldy> hplip is already installed here, why would i install it manually and conflict with the package manager?
<cpatrick2008> oh then go to hlpip and install the printer
<RLa> in which directory are ssl validation certification kept?
<Snowhog> RLa: Here, on Marverick 10.10, I believe it's /usr/lib/ssl/certs
<RLa> do you know what those files like 111e6273.0 do there?
<RLa> i would really like to know who i trust and who not
<Snowhog> RLa: Just ls -la from the directory. The numbered.0 ones are 'links' to actual certificates.
<RLa> thanks
<Snowhog> RLa: It actually looks like everything in that directory are links.
<RLa> yeah
<Snowhog> RLa: So, it would seem, that this directory contains 'pointers' to the multitude of certifications that exist on ones system, and using ls -la, you can see where all of these certificates reside.
<RLa> i'm actually debugging one problem that i have with certs
<RLa> any idea if qt/kde uses the same directory for certs?
<Snowhog> RLa: Nope (I don't know).
#kubuntu 2010-12-28
<RLa> it seems like certificates support for kde was pretty incomplete up to versions 4.4
<buldozer> привет
<Snowhog> !ru | buldozer
<ubottu> buldozer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<buldozer> не понял
<buldozer> апапапап
<woodzy> any idea as to how i can install bochs?
<well_laid_lawn> !find bochs
<ubottu> Found: bochs, bochs-doc, bochs-sdl, bochs-svga, bochs-term
<well_laid_lawn> from the repos woodzy
<well_laid_lawn> !info bochs
<ubottu> bochs (source: bochs): IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.5-1 (maverick), package size 1057 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<woodzy> can i use apt-get to install it?
<well_laid_lawn> sure you can
<woodzy> thanks. :) i just didn't see it in the list under settings.
<well_laid_lawn> you can always try   apt-cache search bochs   in konsole to check
<kaddi> is there a wysiswyg editor for bb-code?
<sobczyk> hello, I have problems with Kopete, when I have message indicator I can't maximize Kopete, when I turn off indicator Kate does not show up in the tray is there a way to fix it?
<sobczyk> I mean Kopete not kate :)
<DaemonFC> sobczyk, yeah, it's complicated
<sobczyk> DaemonFC: but fixable?
<DaemonFC> I think it goes, close it to tray and restore it with indicator in the tray, then close indicator, quit kopete, open kopete, and close it again, this time it should offer to go to the tray
<DaemonFC> I stumbled on that by wrestling it for a while
<sobczyk> would be nice to have working message indicator though
<DaemonFC> I don't like that thing anywhere, but it least it's possible to get rid of it in Kubuntu without losing half your notifications
<DaemonFC> :)
<sobczyk> hmm the problem is - Kopete does not restore with message indicator
<sobczyk> I click Kopete but nothing happens
<DaemonFC> oh, I thought you wanted rid of the indicator
<sobczyk> I also have problems connecting to ad-hoc network (creating it), though I'm not sure if it's kubuntu related
<Paolo_CT> Hi there, I been using ubuntu for a year, and I just installed kde a couple weeks ago, since then, I been having problems with the audio (input and output), it works for a while, and suddlendly fail...Any healp pls?
<blakwolf> I'm having trouble with a new Kubuntu 10.10 Install. It starts up kinda weird and when I get to the login screen and try to login, it goes to the splash screen and does a few of the things, then it goes black and goes right back to the login screen. help?
<Paolo_CT> Anyone able to help?
<surunveri> hi anyone got an idea what in a system update may've slowed down the system
<Thrik> someone posted that question on the kubuntu forum from what i recall.
<kyubutsu> i got a triple boot system [kubuntu, ubuntu, windows] in which the kubuntu partition reached its limit. want second opinion about running the livecd to reinstall kubuntu using the space of both ext4 partitions [so only windows and kubuntu are installed] ..  how are the chances of all that going wrong
<kyubutsu> :(
<valorie> just a thought
<valorie> how about blowing away Ubuntu, and moving/backing up your kub. /home on that?
<valorie> then you will have more room for kub., AND have your home on it's one partition
<valorie> its
<valorie> own
<valorie> sheesh, typing fail
<kyubutsu> right.. i assume your method is about running gparted from livecd?
<valorie> I suppose you could do that
<valorie> I don't know anything about your partition sizes
<valorie> but you could always adjust before copying home over
<valorie> it's just a good idea to have /home protected by itself
<valorie> sec, have to tend to the dog
<valorie> also, most people don't dual boot k/ubuntu
<valorie> you can just log into one or the other as you wish
<valorie> if you prefer ubuntu for some things
<valorie> or just use some ubuntu apps in kubuntu
<cpatrick2008> i was wondering when the kpackagekit bug is going to be fixed i saw that kde fixed the problem in version 0.6.3,2
<valorie> which kpk bug?
 * valorie finally is liking kpk
<cpatrick2008> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261295
<ubottu> KDE bug 261295 in general "KPackageKit in kubuntu 10 10" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<cpatrick2008> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/694194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694194 in Kubuntu PPA "kpackagekit doesn't start after update to kde 4.6 rc" [Undecided,New]
<well_laid_lawn> all i can say to that is
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<valorie> well, I'm using 4.5.4
<valorie> so a bit behind the cutting edge
<kyubutsu> perhaps you could ask #ubuntu-bugs or better yet, whoever handles the kde bugs ..
<kyubutsu> am guessing that'd be around kde.org
<well_laid_lawn> there's a kde channel iirc
<valorie> many of them, in fact
<well_laid_lawn> the amount of ppl with kde issues in the Archlinux forums ...
<valorie> it's sometimes difficult to work out where the bugs come from -- programming, or packaging?
<well_laid_lawn> it seems the policy is to build something new rather then fix what is now I guess
<valorie> sometimes that's best
<well_laid_lawn> "sometimes"
<valorie> if the old is really outdated, or a mess of code
<kyubutsu> i dont think thats how it works
<valorie> it worked that way with Amarok
<well_laid_lawn> valorie: how many network manager issues have you seen?
<valorie> some
<kyubutsu> anyhow.. thats where a well done bug report comes into play
<valorie> I didn't use to hang out here, so I don't know if it's getting better, or staying the same
<well_laid_lawn> I just think they should hold up on new releases for a bit 'till the base is right
<valorie> 10.10 was a big improvement for me
<valorie> well_laid_lawn: what are your issues?
<kyubutsu> am using 10.10 and i like my widgets too
<kyubutsu> :(
<well_laid_lawn> valorie: I have none except trying to sort out others issues - my install is very basic
<kyubutsu> but noveau isnt quite there as far as 3d acceleration .. sigh
<well_laid_lawn> give it a bit of time to mature it is still young
<kyubutsu> have to.. only got integrated graphics
<kyubutsu> :(
<speedvin> Hello
<SynTet-a-Tet> всем привет!
<SynTet-a-Tet> Кто знает, почему Мозила тормозит, при обращении к сайту (скорость нормальная)
<well_laid_lawn> !ru | SynTet-a-Tet
<ubottu> SynTet-a-Tet: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<spirov92> hi, I'm trying to upload data to a garmin gps. According to http://www.marengo-ltd.com/gps/ garmin support is built in, but it seems to rely on older kernels
<spirov92> http://sourceforge.net/projects/garmin-gps/ it says here linux 2.6-. So is there a replacement for this?
<spirov92> btw the GPS cable is a serial, so I'm using a serial to USB converter, which seems to work out of the box.
<well_laid_lawn> linux 2.6-. generally means any of the 2.6 kernels so the one you have should be fine
<well_laid_lawn> !find linux
<ubottu> Found: doc-linux-html, doc-linux-text, grub, initramfs-tools, libhyphen-dev, libselinux1, libselinux1-dev, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.35-22-generic (and 203 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<well_laid_lawn> we're up to 2.6.35 now
<spirov92> It seems there's no package for garmin-gps
<well_laid_lawn> !find garmin
<ubottu> Found: garmin-forerunner-tools, libgarmin-dev, libgarmin0, qlandkartegt-garmin
<spirov92> I'm trying qlandkartegt-garmin right now
<well_laid_lawn> apt-cache search   is a good thing to try in terminal for applications too
<well_laid_lawn> k
<skamster_> hello all.. i like to use the uno-plugin for eclipse.. now i have to tell the plugin the path to openoffice sdk (or dev in *buntu) and to the openoffice-installation..
<skamster_> which paths are these? i just found some directorys, but there isn't a valid/one who looks complett..
<well_laid_lawn> I would think /usr/bin or /opt
<hartmut> Gutn Morgen
<well_laid_lawn> hartmut: woud you like a german channel?
<well_laid_lawn> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<skamster_> well_laid: yes, if i install the deb's from openoffice.org, then it's should be in opt.. in /usr/bin are just the binarys to start..
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> skamster_: I don't really know what you are after - openoffice doesn't have a sdk afaik - in /usr/bin the executables normally start with three o's
<well_laid_lawn> like ooo-base etc
<skamster_> oh, thanks for that trick.. i just now the same for console :)
<well_laid_lawn> it's a handy trick :-)
<well_laid_lawn> I type ska and hit the tab key and I get skamster_
<skamster_> well_laid_lawn: yes, i know. but there's a package in the repos called openoffice.org-dev.. that's the sdk, as i know (written in description). i've got also a plugin for the uno-library, but this plugin needs the install-paths for ooffice and ooffice-sdk (or dev)..
<skamster_> i found a folder under /usr/share/openoffice/ but it doesn't seem to be the right one
<skamster_> :s
<skamster_> well_laid_lawn: yeah, like in terminal for commands, folders and so on ;) very nice, didn't know that it's also avaible for irc :D
<well_laid_lawn> !find openoffice.org
<ubottu> Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es, hunspell-gl-es, hunspell-uz, libbase-java-openoffice.org, libflute-java-openoffice.org, libfonts-java-openoffice.org (and 237 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice.org&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<well_laid_lawn> there's lots
<well_laid_lawn> !find openoffice.org-dev
<ubottu> Found: openoffice.org-dev, openoffice.org-dev-doc
<well_laid_lawn> !info openoffice.org-dev
<ubottu> openoffice.org-dev (source: openoffice.org): office productivity suite -- SDK. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.1-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2479 kB, installed size 27124 kB (Only available for i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 kfreebsd-i386 alpha amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 armel hppa ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc all)
<skamster_> !find openoffice.org-dev
<ubottu> Found: openoffice.org-dev, openoffice.org-dev-doc
<well_laid_lawn> it's in the repos
<skamster_> ah, damn, i didn't saw your command
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-dev   then
<well_laid_lawn> it's ok :)
<skamster_> i already did that
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<skamster_> my problem is just the path
<skamster_> where is it? :(
<skamster_> or: which one is valid?
<skafti> hi
<skafti> how do i setup zero ballistics ?
<skamster_> well_laid_lawn: maybe it's also just the plugin who don't like me.. :p
<skamster_> (it said just everytime: path is no valid oo-path)
<well_laid_lawn> skamster_: I thought it needed three o's
<well_laid_lawn> ooo-path
<skamster_> ok, yes, the message is with 3 o's.. but the path was copy-paste, so i don't think it was wrong..
<skamster_> strange uno-world.. :s
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<skamster_> they may better would make a .jar-file and everything's fine.. without the plugin, i'm not able to programm something with uno or at least i don't know how..
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know how to either
<skamster_> well_laid_lawn: yes, it's the wrong channel for that, but they're all sleeping and i just relax because i couldn't work
<skamster_> ;)
<well_laid_lawn> the sdk isn't enough skamster_ ?
<well_laid_lawn> it should have help/man pages I would think
<skamster_> no, i've got no access to the librarys who i like to import..
<skamster_> i looked in tutorials.. but found just the way with the plugin
<well_laid_lawn> !find openoffice.org-dev
<ubottu> Found: openoffice.org-dev, openoffice.org-dev-doc
<well_laid_lawn> there's the doc files to download too skamster_
<skamster_> mh, the doc's are fine, there's a fully api-documentation.. but without working imports, i couldn't use it.. may i find somewhere in the sdk-folders a jar or so..
<well_laid_lawn> I wouldn't know about that sorry
<jister> hey
<phani> i am a c developer and i can`t get a c program to work in maverick. i am doing it in codeblocks and it is giving a fatal error conio.h no such file or directory
<phani> can anybody help me??
<Peace-> no such file and directory....
<Peace-> phani: this is a kubuntu help channel
<Peace-> and not a #c channel
<phani> hey i am getting the problem in ubuntu .. i mentioned it
<skamster_> well_laid_lawn: no problem, thanks for the help anyway :)
<phani> conio.h
<lieuwe> what's the name of the sun java package?
<yofel> sun-java6-jre for the JRE
<yofel> you need to have the Partner repository enabled in since lucid if you want to install it
<yofel> -in
<amichair> !java | lieuwe
<ubottu> lieuwe: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<amichair> hmm... the text should be changed to 'Lucid and later' or '10.04 and later'
<amichair> lieuwe: and after you install it, you'll probably want to run 'update-alternatives --config java' to make it default
<EvilRoey> oh hai.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<skafti> hi
<skafti> i need to setup a game tremulous can someone help me
<BluesKaj> skafti, I'm not a gamer but is it available for linux?
<skafti> http://linuxgames07.blogspot.com/2007/11/top-ubuntu-linux-games.html
<skafti> im not a gamer either but i got 2 boys who like to play
<BluesKaj> skafti, http://linux.about.com/od/dist_ubuntu/a/ubgtremulous.htm
<skafti> thanks man i did not see it there before :)
<BluesKaj> skafti, you're welcome :)
<emanuele>  \list
<emanuele> ciao
<emanuele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<funcrush> I just upgrade kde4.6 rc1 and changed keybord input method.. I can't find setting menu in systemsettings..
<funcrush> how can I changed keybord input method
<BluesKaj> funcrush, system sttings/input devices
<funcrush> BluesKaj: I can't find it in there..
<BluesKaj> in the kmenu?
<funcrush> yup
<funcrush> becuz of my language.. I should use nabi, not scim
<BluesKaj> funcrush, kmenu/applications /settings/ input switcher?
<BluesKaj> err input method switcher
<funcrush> hm... it is in there... i'll try
<funcrush> thank you :)
<BluesKaj> funcrush, and it coud be a bug , afterall you are running kde beta
<funcrush> yup.. but input method is essential
<drkfce> Hi all.  I think I may have shot myself in the foot.  Wanting to reinstall ubuntu server on a machine that had a broken hard drive, and refused to  boot from USB, I decided to do the OS installation by moving the HD from one machine to another.  Of course, in the process of that installation, I believe I fubar'd grub.
<drkfce> The "other" machine has a Raid 0 set up, which makes things REALLY complicated.  I'm trying to mount the RAID volume, but it says that it is already mounted.  I look at the output of "mount", but it is not showin up.  Does that mean I am SOL?
<drkfce> Oddly enough, I am able to mount the partitions WITHIN the raid, just fine.
<BluesKaj> drkfce, what does df -h tell you ..does it show the linux partition?
<drkfce> BluesKaj:  It shows the partition that I mounted that is within the raid, but it doesn't show the whole "drive"
<James147> drkfce: why dose it matter what the "other" mechiene has? just disable the other drives for the instolation and they should cause you a problem... (assuming your just going to install the system then move the hd back to the server and that the server dosent ahve raid)
<drkfce> James147: The problem is, is that I already "installed" the server os, and when I try to boot into my other partitions, it says "module not found"
<James147> drkfce: reinstall grub
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drkfce> I'm trying to
<drkfce> That is the guide I'm trying to follow
<drkfce> I'll paste that boot info script output to a paste site, to see if that has any info
<drkfce> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548265
<drkfce> when I type "sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_dcghabhdc_Volume0 /mnt/mountpoint"  it  says "mount: /dev/mapper/isw_dcghabhdc_Volume0 already mounted or /mnt/mountpoint/ busy"
<drkfce> and I have to mount that in order to reinstall grub, correct?
<James147> drkfce: as far as I know yes... assuming its the root drive
<drkfce> so, am I SOL?
<James147> SOL?
<drkfce> out of luck
<James147> drkfce: not sure, dont know much about how raid works in linux :(
<drkfce> Thankfully I was able to mount the partitions and get the data off o fit
<James147> drkfce: what type of raid are you using?
<drkfce> 0 :(
<James147> (software/hardware/fakeraid?)
<drkfce> whatever is supplied by the motherboard, so I am assuming hardware
<James147> drkfce: then probally fakeraid... you might want to note that linux dosent play very well with fakeraid...
<drkfce> of course, heh
<ggeorgy> hi
<ggeorgy> is possible to acces internet on my phone via usb? :(  :)  :|  ;)
<ggeorgy> do you have any ideas ??
<ggeorgy> ????????
<James147> ggeorgy: that would highly depends on the phone
<ggeorgy> ooo
<ggeorgy> i have samsung star-s5230
<ggeorgy> so
<ggeorgy> dont work?
<James147> sorry dont know that phone
<ggeorgy> http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Samsung-Star-S5230-Review_id2179
<ggeorgy> is a simple java  phone
<ggeorgy> so .is not possible ?
<templar_> Hello, I have a problem, please help me. The problem is the password which I enter during installing packages (kpackageedit) or during "kdesudo appname" command, says its invalid password. BUT the same password when entered through apt-get install or sudo in commandline works!. Please help me.
<James147> templar_: any funky characters in the password?
<ggeorgy> no
<alleehol> kmail
<ggeorgy> do you changed your passwd?
<templar_> James147: No I have only alpahabets and nmumbers in my password
<ggeorgy> i want say: do you modifyed your pass?
<templar_> ggeorgy: No I have not modified my password
<templar_> It unexcpectedly started invalidating my password, whenver I use gui apps which require sudo password. BUT the same sudo password in terminal works
<ggeorgy> try this command: sudo passwd your_user_name
<ggeorgy> and insert your old pass
<templar_> ggeorgy: It says "USER is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<James147> templar_: hmm... so sudo commands dont work?
<templar_> Yes I had sudo working an hour or so ago when I installed htop. Now even sudo in terminal doesnt work
<James147> templar_: are you part of teh adm and admin group?
<templar_> jumpin_in_havana: Yes, this is my own PC, I just instaslled it a few days ago. How can I check that?
<amichair> templar_: any chance you switched users (using su or such)? you prompt confirms you're using the user you expect?
<templar_> sorry
<templar_> James147: ^^
<templar_> I mean check if I am in admin group?
<James147> templar_: run "groups"  in a terminal and it should tell you your groups
<amichair> templar_: and/or, any chance you have a multiple-language layout, and you used the other language when the password worked?
<jumpin_in_havana> oh lol a irc notification :/
<templar_> James147: amichair Oh I just remembered something which I did two days ago. I addded my username to www-data group to make it easier to edit files of my http
<James147> templar_: that shoudn't have affected sudo (assuming you dident remove adm or admin)
<amichair> James147: must a user be in admin group in order for sudoers to apply?
<templar_> James147: running groups tells there are only two groups, one my own created group and other one www-data
<amichair> templar_: if you use "sudo -u www-data", does the password work?
<James147> templar_: add yourself to teh admin group
<James147> ... if you need root to do that then reboot to the revocery mode
<amichair> James147: he'd need admin priviledges for that, no? :-P
<James147> amichair:  :)
<templar_> amichair: I didnt change lan"sudo -u www-data" doesnt ask for password
<templar_> s/lan/language .
<amichair> templar_: I meant "sudo -u www-data ls" (or some other command for sudo to run)
<templar_> amichair: Now the same issue, it says I am not in sudoers file
<amichair> templar_: ok. Is this the user you created during installation of kubuntu, or added later?
<James147> templar_: reboot to recovery mode and add your self to the admin group
<templar_> Its is the only username created during installation of kubuntu. No i did not create any other user
<amichair> James147: would not being in admin group remove one from sudoers file? (or give the same error message?)
<templar_> James147: Sure, I would try that, but please help me with the commands since I have to logoff this PC to do that
<James147> amichair: the admin group is in the sudoers file... so anyone in the group can use sudo... hes not in the group but he needs to be
<amichair> James147: oh yes, of course
<woodzy> nubie qwestion: how do i change the default 'konsole' shell to csh or how do i create a launcher on the desktop to open up a terminal using csh?
<James147> templar_: one way is to edit the /etc/group file and add your name to the admin group (type your name after the last : .. or if a name is already there add it to the end seperated by a comma like: "admin:x:115:james"  or "admin:x:115:otheruser,james"
<James147> woodzy: create a profile for konsole
<woodzy> where, james?
<templar_> James147: I need sudo to edit anything from  /etc/group
<James147> templar_: yes... thats why you need to reboot to recvery mode... doing that you should be ablt to get a root prompt without entering a password :p assuming you dident set a password in grub for revocery menus
<amichair> templar_: you can also use the adduser command, might be safer
<templar_> James147: No I did not set any password for grub recovery menus. Ok I am restarting I trying that, I wil be cut off from IRC, but I have logged in from my mobile to watch helpfule comments.
<templar_> amichair: thanks I will try that
<James147> amichair: probally, :) but I dont know the syntax for doing it that way :D
<amichair> James147: me neither, but "adduser --help" shows the way :-)
<amichair> apparently it's "adduser <user> <group>"
<woodzy> aimchair: isn't that the better way to add user to the admin group than editing /etc/group file?
<James147> amichair: ahh, yeah... over looked that bit :d
<woodzy> :)
<dadag> I AM TEMPLAR
<amichair> woodzy: yeah, using simple commands is usually safer than manually editing critical files :-)
<amichair> dadag: after you've done it, use "groups <username>" to make sure it worked
<woodzy> my problem: i need to either change the default shell for konsole or create a launcher on my desktop to launch csh ?
<James147> woodzy: create a profile for konsole (look at the menus)
<amichair> woodzy: and obviously make sure you have csh installed
<James147> woodzy: (settings > edit profiles)
<templar_> Thank you very much James147 amichair . Did "adduser MYUSERNAME MYGROUP". It works now! Thanks
<amichair> templar_: cool
<templar_> But any idea the reason I  got myself removed from root group?
<James147> templar_: no clue how you got removed :S maby when adding yourself to the www-data group?
<woodzy> james: csh is installed but i do not see edit profile, do you mean account details or user management?
<amichair> templar_: btw, in case you removed yourself from other groups as well, you should check what a default user gets (e.g. I have also cdrom, plugdev, adm, lpadmin... not sure what they all are though or if they are default)
<James147> woodzy: in konsole...
<woodzy> doh! thanks. :)
<amichair> woodzy: in konsole, Settings -> Configure Profiles, create a new profile and look at the existing one if necessary (using 'Edit') to see how it should be set up - you'll just need to change the command, basically
<templar_> amichair: Well even though I am not in those groups, I am only in 3 groups now, my own created group, www-data and root
<templar_> amichair: Even though I am not in cdrom group, I can access files from CD
<amichair> woodzy: (you should keep the current profile available since bash is used by nearly everyone - though you can change which one is default if your really need it
<woodzy> i have my profile setup but how do i change it to the default? (don't worry i'm not getting rid of the bash profile)
<amichair> woodzy: in the profile manager, 'Set as Default' button
<amichair> woodzy: in a shortcut, you can run 'konsole --profile <profile>' (without changing default)
<woodzy> aimchair, is it possible to create a launcher on my desktop that uses "konsole --profile <profile>" ? that'd be easier.
<amichair> templar_: http://efreedom.com/Question/2-11488/Default-Groups-Assigned-First-User-Ubuntu-Server
<woodzy> btw, thanks james.
<amichair> templar_: that's both how you probably got into this trouble, and the answer to my question :-)
<amichair> woodzy: yes, when you create the shortcut use this parameter in the command you specify
<woodzy> but how do i create a launcher? right clicking on the desktop provides no obvious menu selection.
<amichair> woodzy: right-click -> Create New... -> Link to Application
<templar_> amichair: Thanks thatcleared my issue
<woodzy> on the desktop? all i see are: run command; add widgets; add panel; activities; lock widgets; lock screen; leave; desktop settings
<amichair> templar_: great :-)
<amichair> templar_: sounds like an easy mistake to make... silly interface to allow that
<templar_> yes
<amichair> woodzy: oh, I was looking at the Desktop Folder View
<woodzy> :)
<amichair> maybe u can create it in any folder, and then just drag it to the desktop?
<James147> woodzy: you can create menu entries via "kmenuedit" or rightclicking kmenu > edit menu
<amichair> the "desktop" can be confusing to anyone coming from... any other OS. the whole activities and containments and folder views thing is not intuitive coming from there.
<woodzy> thanks james.
<woodzy> thanks aimchair
<amichair> (and frankly, doesn't add any convenience that I can think of)
<amichair> woodzy: cheers :-)
<woodzy> i agree, aimchair, except for that minor difference, kde still is a better desktop. still, something new to get used to (like a new car). :)
<BluesKaj> heh, some gnome users won't use  a Qt/kde app ,I recommended audex without realizing some ppl think kde pollutes their gnome experience :)
<woodzy> gnome is OK but i prefer xfce over gnome (sssshhhh....don't tell the gnomeheads) :)
<BluesKaj> apparently soundjuicer is the gnome equivalent ...it doesn't bother me to mix and match apps as long as they work
<amichair> speaking of kmenuedit... is there a default icon yet for 'Development' category?
<BluesKaj> amichair, yup, I have one in the kmenu
<amichair> BluesKaj: which is it?
<BluesKaj> it's ahammer
<amichair> I don't see one in the system icons
<BluesKaj> applications
<woodzy> are there any other mp3 directory players other than amarok?
<amichair> BluesKaj: not there
<BluesKaj> woodzy, I use vlc
<amichair> (looking at the select icon dialog from kmenuedit, searching for 'applications' doesn't show a hammer
<BluesKaj> amarok isn't my cuppa tea anymore ...it's just too clunky and unstable
<BluesKaj> no amichair , I'm talking about kmenu / applications/development.not the menu editor
<amichair> BluesKaj: yes, that's what I'm talking about too - I'm trying to change the default ugly folder icon using the menu editor
<BluesKaj> perhaps you don't have any dev apps installed
<amichair> strangely, even for categories with a nice icon, clicking the icon button in the editor doesn't point to where the icon is, nor show it as one of the existing icons!
<woodzy> i've used vlc on windows maybe i'll give it a shot on this machine now. thanks.
<amichair> where are these icons coming from?
<amichair> BluesKaj: I have dev apps, just not the nice icon (I probably have it from before they set a nice icon for it, and it never changed)
<BluesKaj> amichair, click on the development in the menu editor then click on the icon that comes beside name , then choose categories in Icon sourcew
 * amichair blushes
<amichair> missed that dropdown...
<amichair> :-)
<amichair> ah, that's better.
<BluesKaj> :)
<woodzy> is it safe to un-install amarok if i'm using vlc as my main media player?
<amichair> woodzy: yes, they are unrelated as far as I know
<woodzy> i just wanted to make sure i wasn't breaking my system: i.e. removing any codecs or anything when i do. :)
<amichair> woodzy: worst case, you reinstall vlc and it brings back everything it needs :-) (but it shouldn't happen)
<tammi> hi Kubuntu fans and experts! I have a small prob. may I ask?
<amichair> tammi: go ahead (no need to ask if you can ask :-) )
<BluesKaj> woodzy, not sure but doesn't amarok try to remove most of kde
<BluesKaj> it used to
<tammi> upgraded to 10.10 and my computer wont boot anymore. It stops at grub saying: the symbol grub_xputs not found. I have raid installed.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: no, it would only remove metapackages if any, that's mostly harmless
<Tm_T> tammi: hi, you might also like to try to #ubuntu-fi for finnish support
<tammi> thanks, I speak not much finnish :-( just live here
<Tm_T> ah, roger (:
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, nice , amarok is gone , without any side effects , I hope :)
<amichair> tammi: google comes up with a few solutions... have you tried anything yet?
<tammi> yes i already googled all day
<tammi> if I boot from live CD it does not see my md0 raid
<woodzy> thanks guys.
<tammi> in most cases reinstall is recommended
<tammi> i just can not reinstall grub if my md0 is not seen
<James147> tammi: just so you know, linux has had a bad history with fake raid... you might want to consider not using that if you go for a reinstall
<amichair> tammi: maybe someone at #grub will be able to help (or #ubuntu too)... or someone will come along here who knows it well. Sorry I don't :-)
<tammi> ok i try #grub . Thanks anyway
<woodzy> is there a way to add a sub-menu to the favorites folder on the 'start' menu?
<woodzy> blues, is there a way to remove vlc from the task bar and have it reside only in the system tray?
<James147> woodzy: you can tell kwin to make it skip the taskbar...
<woodzy> this is the error i get james - http://www.brokenthorn.com/Resources/OSDevIndex.html
<woodzy> oops - here is the error i get: kwin: unable to claim manager selection, another wm running? (try using --replace)
<dfaure> os-prober doesn't detect Windows 7, is there a fix for that?   (/usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/20microsoft doesn't know windows 7)  -- on lucid
<dfaure> hmm actually it does know it, the comment is confusing.
<dfaure> and it has to start on sda2 (loader) in order to start the windows on sda4. Confusing, but works fine. Good.
<James147> woodzy: kwin will already be running :) or at least it should.. you can right click the title bar of a window > configure window behavour > Window ruls ... then create a new rule and enable the one to skip the taskbar
<woodzy> i base this on the title of the window, correct?
<James147> wahooooo: yes (or press alt+f3 when focused on a window)
<James147> woodzy: ^^ sorry
<bigbrovar_> .
<woodzy> thanks, james. :)
<woodzy> last question for today :) - any reason why radiotray won't work under kubuntu?
<bittin> bittin@jabber.se i need more geeks to chat with :)
<woodzy> radiotray works fine under ubuntu and xubuntu.
<BakiBB> hello
<BakiBB> I am a total noob to Linux in general
<James147> Hi BakiBB
<James147> thats alright :) we will help you in anyway we can :)
<amichair> BakiBB: we all were once :-)
<BakiBB> Is there a efficient way to learn basic stuff
<BakiBB> like a recommended manual
<James147> BakiBB: really depends on what you want to know... you should find it easiey enough to use the desktop after you play around with it for abit, kubuntu also comes with some help info (press f1 in an application)
<DarthFrog> BakiBB: Depends upon what you mean by the basic stuff.  What's your end goal?  To be proficient at the command line?  To understand system administration?  Or to learn the desktop user interface?
<James147> DarthFrog: :D
<DarthFrog> James147: Great minds think alike!  Or is it, fools seldom differ? :-)
<amichair> BakiBB: I learned (and still do) by picking things I want to get done, then figuring out how to do them (using google, this channel, built-in help) and experimenting. Lurking on this channel I learn a lot too :-)
<BakiBB> amichair: Thanx, I'll do the same as you...
<amichair> BakiBB: and you'll need a bunch of patience too... it takes time, learning little bits at a time :-)
<DarthFrog> While patience may indeed be a virtue, the necessity for patience is a PITA! :-)
<amichair> How true, with Linux more so than elsewhere...
<BakiBB> for the starters, I'd like to see how to set my network up, and from what I heard - that is a WIDE area
<BakiBB> did I mention I have NO IDEA how stuf work in linux...
<BakiBB> :)
<BakiBB> well, almost nothing...
<amichair> BakiBB: requirements, hardware and configurations vary wildly... do u have experience with this stuff on other platforms? that sure helps.
<James147> BakiBB: what do you mean by set up? connect? then to what, wired wireless?
<BakiBB> well, I chewed up Mikrotik prety well, whitch is quite similar tu this I presume...
<BakiBB> I have a Wireless AP which is in WISP (connects to a wireless ISP and passes the connection to me through wire), also there is another PC in the network (My sister in law-using windows)
<amichair> BakiBB: you seem to already be online... what else are you trying to achieve?
<BakiBB> I'd like to see what is my IP, to know how to change it, how to check my MAC and change it if possible
<BakiBB> and if it can be done through terminal - even better
<James147> BakiBB: hmm, not heard of a WISP before :S  ... I would start with the network widget, should be in your system tray,
<BakiBB> Nope...
<BakiBB> not in the tray
<BakiBB> hold on
<BakiBB> OK, Menu/System/administration/Network
<BakiBB> there it is
<James147> BakiBB: there should be an icon in the lower right of the screen that deals with connecting to networks,
<BakiBB> I know, but it is not...
<amichair> BakiBB: one priceless thing to know is using "man <command>" and "<command> -help" in the console. For example, if I mention ifconfig or iwconfig...
<BakiBB> I use this Multimedia editing distro
<BakiBB> oh, hold on
<James147> BakiBB: weird... right click the system tray > System tray settings > check "Networkmanagment"
<amichair> BakiBB: right-click on the system tray, and check the communications and network management checkboxes
<BakiBB> terminal should be better...
 * James147 finds connecting to the wireless via terminal a pain
<BakiBB> ok, I'll be back after losing my nerves with terminal
<BakiBB> ;)
<woodzy> anyone have a clue how to get radiotray to work under kde?
<woodzy> it loads in the system tray but won't play any radio stations.
<BakiBB> ummmmm.... A little help.... How do I leave the manual (Man ifconfig)
<James147> q
<DarthFrog> BakiBB: you might also find "xman" to be useful.  Gives you a graphical man page reader.
<DarthFrog> It looks gawdawful, using the Motif toolkit  (I think) which is an ancient graphical widget set.
<BakiBB> Why did noone tell me that "q" gets you out of "man"?
<BakiBB> :)
<James147> BakiBB: i did :)
<BakiBB> oh, indeed you have...
<BakiBB> but please...
<BakiBB> q
<BakiBB> q!?
<BakiBB> :)
<James147> :)
<FloodBotK1> BakiBB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> BakiBB: You'll find that "q" will quit many utilities.
<BakiBB> OK... I'll be kicked out as a flooder
<James147> BakiBB: you wont
<James147> BakiBB: FloodBotK1 just warns you
<DarthFrog> BakiBB: One of the nice things about Unix utilities is that they tend to leverage your knowledge, in that the same keys execute the same commands in different utilites.
<BakiBB> great, thanx!
<BakiBB> This is what I meant as the propper help
<DarthFrog> OK, then here's some more help.  Learn the vi editor. :-)  At least, learn the basic usage of vi.
<James147> DarthFrog: heh, think learning the basics of the terminal first would be a good idea :
<DarthFrog> Then you'll know many of the utility key commands.  And you'll also be able to use the most powerful editor known to man.
<amichair> BakiBB: and before you start using vi, install the vim package - that way vi will look nice and colorful and friendly
<DarthFrog> James147: Oh, I agree.  Std In, Std out and pipelining are good things to be able to manipulate. :-)
<James147> ^^ to a given deffinition of 'friendly' ;)
<amichair> James147: :-D
<DarthFrog> vi is user friendly.  It's just ... choosy as to whom it befriends. :-)
<amichair> BakiBB: another small piece of advice, if it's relevant, is to use a virtual machine (such as virtualbox) - then you don't have to be afraid of breaking things, or waste too much time when you do - you can always revert to a previous snapshot
<amichair> it's great for experimentation
<rui> hey people
<rui> can anyone helpeme with the sound
<rui> deixa ver se tenho ajuda aqui
<rui> please can anyone helpeme
<jackle86> Hello
<jackle86> Anyone here currently alive?
<jackle86> lol
<DarthFrog> No, we're dead this year.  For tax reasons, you understand.
<andrey> рш
<andrey> hi
<andrey> to everybody
<andrey> i'm a new
<andrey> i had installed at kubuntu
<andrey> and from today and don't know  until what a day i'm a lol
<andrey> if somebody can help
<andrey> me
<andrey> thank for all
<andrey> шы фтнищвн рщьу
<andrey> is anybody home
<andrey> ???
<andrey> ^)
<James147> andrey: what problem are you having?
<andrey> at the beginning this is my first steps in ubuntu
<andrey> and please tell for what this irc channel
<James147> andrey: this channel is the kubuntu support channel
<andrey> to James147 thank you
<andrey> if i aill have a problem
<andrey> i will make u subject in this irc channel
<andrey> ok?
<James147> andrey: if you have a problem, or a question about kubuntu then ask here
<jackle86> So if I heard right, you're dead?
<jackle86> OMG!
<jackle86> Lol
<jackle86> Pie
<jackle86> SPAM
<jackle86> >.>
<jackle86> <.<
<jackle86> v.v
<jackle86> ^.^
<FloodBotK1> jackle86: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackle86> ...
<jackle86> Okay then
<jackle86> FloodBotK1 just TOLD me
<jackle86> lol
 * jackle86 slaps FloodBotK1 around a bit with a large trout.
<jackle86> :D
<jackle86> This is my new
<jackle86> car!
<jackle86> lol.
<jackle86> lol
<jackle86> jk
<Pici> jackle86: stop that.
<amichair> jackle86: please stop.
<jackle86> Fine then
<jackle86> Right now I am just BORED TO DEATH.
<Pici> jackle86: This is a support channel.  If you just want to chat try #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<jackle86> Okay
<woodzy> is it possible to disable or uninstall user switching and accessibility features ?
<andrey> guys
<andrey> i have a small problems
<James147> !ask | andrey
<ubottu> andrey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrey> i had installed kubuntu 9.04
<andrey> and it was updated to 9.10
<andrey> and after this to 10.10
<andrey> right now
<andrey> if i turn on my computer
<andrey> i see that i have ubuntu 9.04, ubuntu 9.10 and ubuntu 10.10
<andrey> with  recovery modes
<andrey> and a question........how can i to delete referenceы
<andrey> and a question........how can i to delete referenceы
<andrey> and a question........how can i to delete references
<James147> andrey: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (to make sure everythings uptodate and installed right) then try removing the odl kernels
<andrey> i was received that "updated 0, installed 0 new packets, for deleteng 0 packetsов, and 0 paccket didn't updated"
<James147> andrey: ok, then uninstall the old kernels
<andrey> how ?
<andrey> what i need to do for this
<andrey> ?
<andrey> name andrey andrey(4 day with ubuntu)
<James147> andrey: find all the packages you have intsalled that begin with "linux-image-*" and remove all BUT the latest one (DO NOT remove the latest one or you wont be able to boot)
<pilulap> Hi all. Does anyone know why each time when I boot my computer, the graphic effects are deactivated and I have to re-activate them manually ?
<pilulap> It say that a programm had deactivated the effect but no information about which programm ...
<andrewh192> it might be becaause of low system memory
<andrewh192> i have had that happen, and sometimes when you are running low on system resources it will automatically shut it off to conserve the few it has
<andrey> to James147 i finded a lot of files, can you tell what extensions of the files that i need to erase?
<James147> andrey: non, find them in kpackagekit or apt-get and remove them that way
<larbac> Hello
<larbac> i have a problem with my KDE instalation
<larbac> can anybody give me a hint_
<larbac> ?
<James147> !ask | larbac
<ubottu> larbac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<larbac> after the update to RC1 beta
<larbac> I cant boot anymore
<larbac> it stops at a battery check...
<larbac> i only can boot with a live cd
<larbac> wich i`m working with now
<larbac> how can i repair the kde instalation, from live cd?
<James147> larbac: probally :) I would start with a update (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) from either the recovery menu (not live cd) or as a chroot in the live cd
<larbac> my internet conection is made from a wireless conection, so I cant do package instalation from the repair option
<James147> larbac: then try a chroot from the live cd...
<James147> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<larbac> ok
<larbac> im a little newbie with this ehehehe
<James147> larbac:  :) dont worry, try to follow taht guide to set up a chroot envrioment, then try updating your system (with the commands above) if you get stuch give us a shout
<larbac> ok, gonna try
 * James147 notes that that guide might not be the best for this situation...
<James147> larbac: give me a sec
<larbac> ok
<James147> larbac: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/  is better, although to get networking to work cp /etc/resolv.conf to the chroot envroment as well
<larbac> ok, lets see
<James147> (also, you  dont need to do the grub-install part :) that will reinstall grub)
<larbac> Jamer147- OK
<larbac> sorry, James
 * James147 notes that most clients support name completion via the <TAB> key
<Daskreech> !tab | larbac
<ubottu> larbac: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<larbac> ok James147  and ubottu
<larbac> one problem: when I try the command $ sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /media/xx..xx/dev
 * James147 makes note of another useful factoid :D
<larbac> where xxxx, should be /media/disk/home/
<James147> larbac: replace /media/xx..xx/dev with the actual path to where you mounted it
<James147> larbac: it should be the root drive, not the home drive
<larbac> it should be /media/disk
<larbac> or not?
<James147> larbac: so it you mounted it at /media/disk  when it should be /media/disk/dev
<larbac> James147: a got an error with that too
<James147> larbac: can you pastebin the out put of the command "mount"
<larbac> wait
<larbac> James147: Usage: mount -V                 : print versionn       mount -h                 : print this helpn       mount                    : list mounted filesystemsn       mount -l                 : idem, including volume labelsnSo far the informational part. Next the mounting.nThe command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.nDetails found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.n       mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff
 * James147 wasent expecting a help menu :S
<larbac> James147:  I f try to access the disk, from terminal
<larbac> i can see the files
<larbac> so it is mounted
<James147> larbac: ^^ what did you type to get that output?
<larbac> James147: sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /media/disk/dev
<James147> larbac: :)  can you patebin the output of "mount" (by its self without arguments)
<James147> !pastebin | larbac
<ubottu> larbac: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<larbac> ubottu: thanks / sorry for beeing newbie :S
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<James147> :)
<larbac> James147:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548366/
<larbac> is this it?
<James147> larbac: no, just run "mount"  without the "--bin /dev /media/disk/dev" (and without sudo)
<larbac> James147:  Oh ok
<larbac> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548368/
<amichair> what's the command (cli) to sync time with a timeserver?
<James147> larbac: seems to be mounted at /media/disk-1  (or /media/mp3)
<Daskreech> amichair: ntpdate I think
<larbac> James147:  Oh wait, i had dismount the disk
<James147> so use disk-1  as xx..xx  (/media/disk-1/dev )
<larbac> James147:  sorry, are you there?
<James147> larbac: :) you will want it mounted then
<larbac> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548369/
<amichair> Daskreech: looks good, thanks
<James147> larbac: ok, that seems right.. what happens when you run "sudo mount ‐‐bind /dev /media/disk/dev" now?
 * James147 ponders if kde rc1 is stable enough to upgrade his main computer  to...
<larbac> James147: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/548370/
<James147> larbac: ok... and can you pastebin the output of ls /media/disk
<larbac> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548371/
<James147> hmm
<larbac> strange
 * James147 is unsure why that isent working
<larbac> James147: any other sugestion?
<James147> larbac: if you can, i would suggest trying to get a wired connection and trying through the recovery mode, sorry, I really dont understand why that command sient working :s
<larbac> James147:  yeap, I have to take it to my store, and connect it there
<larbac> still gonna try some more things
<larbac> James147: thanks for your help
<James147> larbac: good luck
<larbac> James147: thanks, i-m gonna need it
<larbac> James147:  can this do the same? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846323
<larbac> James147: these commands are all accepted
<larbac> James147:  I think its working
<James147> larbac: yeah, they could work
<larbac> trying to install KDE-FULL command
<larbac> and its instaling
<James147> larbac: also, make sure you install kubuntu-desktop
<larbac> James147: I saw at KDE forum, that install kde-full is better
<larbac> James147:  Many, Many thanks for showing me the direction where to go
<James147> larbac: kubuntu-desktop will pull in everything that the default install should have (everything needed by kubuntu at least) kde-full will install the entire kde suite
<James147> larbac: either way, you should install kubuntu-desktop,
<larbac> James147: OK, after the kde-full, i will do kubuntu-desktop
<larbac> James147:  another 10 minutes and will see eheheheh
<James147> larbac: if that fails you can try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one) to reset x settings
<woodzy> how do i use 'sudo apt-get' to reinstall firefox?
<James147> woodzy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<larbac> James147: OK James
<woodzy> thanks, james.
<woodzy> will i break kubuntu if i install the gnome core services 'sudo apt-get install gnome-core' ?
<James147> woodzy: no, you can even install all of gnome if you want
<woodzy> thanks james, but does it matter if i use kdm or gdm ? more than likely i'll stick with the kde desktop as my primary desktop.
<James147> woodzy: shouldnt make much difference, and you can always switch back if you want
<woodzy> oh, i can switch between kdm and gdm? cool!
<onslaught> i have hi
<onslaught> sorry hi
<James147> Hello onslaught
<onslaught> i have some problems with my multi-screen configuration...
<onslaught> i have some problems with my double screen configuration on KDE4.5. I configure screen resolution via K>system setting>screen. first device 1440X900 pos 0;30 and device_2 1680x1050 pos 1500;0. It's works but when i restart, i have to reconfigure screen resolution because device 1  1440x900 and device 2 as clone of first.... How i can fixe that ?
<onslaught> if someone knows...
<Daskreech> woodzy: switching between  gdm and kdm is harder than that (though not at all hard) but switching between KDE and GNOME (or fluxbox Xfce LXDE or Enlightment) is v very easy
<James147> DarthFrog: as easy as stopping one and starting the other :) just need to be alright on command line ;)
<woodzy> last time i tried this was on kubuntu 9.04 (i think) and one of my installations go hosed (i kept the kdm as suggested) - i shouldn't have that problem this time?
<James147> woodzy: shouldnt have had that problem the first time :S
<woodzy> when i had kubuntu 9.10 i ran 'sudo apt-get install gnome-core' and it prompted me which should i use: kdm or gdm and i stuck with gdm
<woodzy> so you're saying if i now use 'sudo apt-get install gnome-core' that my system won't break?
<woodzy> oops. parallel that. i meant to say i stuck with kdm since i was doing this on kubuntu 9.10 (not gdm as i stated, sorry)
<James147> woodzy: it shouldnt... i have had both gnome and kde installed before (my laptop currently has them both... although i installed ubuntu-desktop rather then gnome-core)
<woodzy> brings me to my next question: does ubuntu-desktop add more features/files than plain gnome-core ?
<James147> it will install everything the default ubuntu desktop has
<meshal> السلام عليكم
<meshal> فيه احد هنا
<onslaught> oh strange
<woodzy> james, is it possible to go into 'safe mode' and tell the system whether i want to use kdm or gdm ?
<rats__> woodzy: you should be able to pick which session at login
<woodzy> okso, thanks.
<lengau> @woodzy - If you're trying to choose KDE or GNOME, rats__ is correct. As far as choosing which you'd like to use for your login screen, the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' should give you an option to choose which one. From either you'll be able to log into both KDE and GNOME.
<woodzy> that exactly clarified things, lengau. thanks rats and lengau.
<James147> woodzy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  will let you pick when one you want to use by default again (note you can pick kde or gnome from both kdm or gdm)
<woodzy> thanks james, i wasn't sure if i worded my question correctly. :)
<James147> woodzy: otherwise you can run "sudo start kdm" (or gdm) to start it manually (after stopping the other one with "sudo stop kdm")
<James147> ^^ its best to stop kdm/gdm when you arnt loged into kde/gnome though :)
<rohdef> what can I do if ecryptfs-mount-private do nothing?
<rohdef> it doesn't even ask for a password or anything
<heinkel_111> anyone else using audex for cd ripping here?
<heinkel_111> I get error messages when trying to read/write from cddb
<rohdef> heinkel_111, I have it installed, so most likely
<heinkel_111> it is an alternative to k3b
<heinkel_111> k3b crashes on last song, always for me
<heinkel_111> i rip to flac format
<heinkel_111> audex seems more stable, but I have database lookup/write probles
<heinkel_111> problems
<heinkel_111> I was wondering if others are experiencing/already solved that kind of trouble
<rohdef> I haven't had any like that sorry
<woodzy> i just got done installing 'sudo apt-get install kde-full' and now my icons are 'scrambled' :-\
#kubuntu 2010-12-29
<lengau> @woodzy - try 'sudo apt-get -f install' to make sure the install didn't break halfway through. That happened to me a while back.
<kyubutsu> wish rekonq would handle ubuntuone better :(
<lengau> @heinkel_111 - I just tried in k3b on a new system and was able to rip an audio CD to flac without a problem. Which version of KDE are you using?
<lengau> @kyubutsu - What's rekonq doing on ubuntuone?
<lengau> @kyubutsu the reason I'm asking is because I'd like to try to recreate this behaviour for a bug report
<kyubutsu> for starters, rekonq doesnt have any visual cue when downloading large files [progress bar];  and it has failed several times at uploading ;  its more of feature request than a bug
<lengau> @kyubutsu - When downloading a file, rekonq hands the download off to KDE's job manager. There should be an icon all the way on the left of your system tray (just to the right of the show desktop icon in the default settings) that will tell you about notifications and jobs.
<lengau> That should be where it has your downloads.
<kyubutsu> lengau: i meant uploading ..
<kyubutsu> overall rekonq does a crappy job at dealing with ubuntuone
<kyubutsu> compare with chromium if you like
<kyubutsu> in fact, i installed chromium for the sole purpose of handling ubuntuone
<kyubutsu> :(
<lengau> kyubutsu - I don't really use Ubuntu One, but I actually use Chrome on all of my machines. I use oxygen-gtk to make Chrome look like (mostly) a KDE app.
<lengau> ( http://hugo-kde.blogspot.com/2010/11/oxygen-gtk.html  if you're interested)
<kyubutsu> i want rekonq
<kyubutsu> :(
<kyubutsu> & rekonq fails  :(
<kyubutsu> i even like it better than konqueror
<kyubutsu> good design but, fail at ubuntuone transactions
<kyubutsu> webkit -1 ?   i dun wanna believe that
<lengau> The only thing I can suggest then is to make some noise so it gets noticed and placed on the Natty wishlist (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-kubuntu-n-rekonq-wishlist)
<fanfare> hey folks, i try to use time command with options, but all do fail even time --help ? --help : command not found
<fanfare> hm, ok was a bash buitlin time i guess...
<fanfare> how to find out if a builtin is used or not? which time gave /usr/bin/time but it was not used as time...
<well_laid_lawn> I would use the full path e.g. /usr/bin/time -options
<sea4ever> This is strange. ftptop is showing 2 idle users..any way to kick 'em off?
<fanfare> well_laid_lawn: yeah, found that already, but as which time gave that path i thought it would be used...
<woodzy> i'm trying to configure a window (vlc media player) to not show up on the task bar but only in the system tray (it already show up in both); what am i looking for in kwin to configure it so that it does not show up in the task bar but only the system tray?
<woodzy> how can i set the volume at a certain level (50% for example) every time i log in? even when i have it set lower than 100% it still defaults to 100% when i log in.
<btraill> Are quick questions allowed in here?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<btraill> So, I was installing the LAMP package from the "sudo tasksel" line. It ended up freezing at 74% for about 20 minutes so I thought it may have glitched up... I closed my terminal and now when I go to re run that same line I get an error telling me that the config.dat is being locked by another proccess.
<btraill> Any idea?
<btraill> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<btraill> That's the exact error.
<well_laid_lawn> you could try   lsof   to see what is using it
<sea4ever> You could do a lsof | grep debconf/config.dat
<well_laid_lawn> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sea4ever> That would tell you which process is locking the file. If any
<btraill> Interesting.. Killed the proccess and now I just got a ton of "Setting up... Enabling, etc"
<btraill> in my Terminal.
<btraill> I'm asumming that's enabling/installed 74% of the pack up until where it froze, correct?
<btraill> So it would be ideal to re run the package, yes?
<sea4ever> You'd better re-install it.
<btraill> (By the way thanks for those tips; I'm a brand new Kubuntu user so these really help!)
<btraill> Okay :)
<sea4ever> Or at least check to see that it installed OK
<btraill> Bah.. still got that same error when trying to run the
<btraill> "sudo tasksel"
<well_laid_lawn> I would just use apt-get
<sea4ever> You sure you installed that LAMP thing?
<fanfare> woodzy: qdbus org.kde.kmix /Mixer0 setMasterVolume 50
<btraill> I don't know if it fully installed.
<sea4ever> Is it anything executable that you can run to check?
<btraill> I'll quickly check
<btraill> I have a "Run MySQL" executable but nothing happens when opened.
<sea4ever> You sure nothing happens? Maybe it runs in the background or something.
<DouglasK> Quick question ... what's a recommended app for managing media players that would (in Windows) use the Windows Media Player to manage them?
<well_laid_lawn> manage media players?
<Daskreech> Amarok?
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: Like an iPod
<well_laid_lawn> oh
<DouglasK> Yeah, specifically non apple ones.
<cpatrick2008> i upgraded from maverick to natty and now my broadcom sta wirelss does not work i am typing this on my linux mint debian edition triple boot
<well_laid_lawn> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<daniel3> Is there a way to clear your dns cache?
<daniel3> I know there is, cant remember the command.
<alokito> where can I download kubuntu 11.04 torrent?
<well_laid_lawn> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<well_laid_lawn> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<well_laid_lawn> alokito: ^^
<Guest50961> 想请教大家一个有关amarok的问题
<well_laid_lawn> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Guest50961> 最近一打开amarok就会提示为增请amarok功能 需要安装额外软件包 点击查看之后 会提示安装安装一个视频解码器 点击安装 提示E:无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<Guest50961> 请教下各位这到底是怎么回事  而且自从出现这种状况之后 amarok运行起来就不太正常 经常崩溃
<tsimpson> !cn | Guest50961
<ubottu> Guest50961: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Klaus_Dieter> I know there is a qt interface designer somewhere but I cannot for my life remember its name - there used to be a qtdesigner but apt-get cannot find it. What is the program I am looking for?
<well_laid_lawn> !find designer
<ubottu> Found: libqscintilla2-designer, qt3-designer, libbio-primerdesigner-perl, openoffice.org-report-builder, pgdesigner
<well_laid_lawn> I thought designer came with qt - try in konsole   which designer    Klaus_Dieter
<yofel> !info qt4-designer
<ubottu> qt4-designer (source: qt4-x11): graphical designer for Qt 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.2 (maverick), package size 342 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<yofel> Klaus_Dieter: ^
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder why the bot didn't find it...
<yofel> good question..
<Klaus_Dieter> I seached for qtdesigner - now installing qt4-designer
<Klaus_Dieter> thank you!
<Klaus_Dieter> yesterday I did a release upgrade of kubuntu and everything worked like a charm. I was totally surprised and I have to say that this is just great!
<Peace-> Klaus_Dieter: nice
<Klaus_Dieter> so: Thank you for all the hard work and for making that happen
<Peace-> kubuntu is a community project
<Peace->  a lots of people do the work free
<Peace-> for free
<Klaus_Dieter> that is why I am coming here to say it
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> Klaus_Dieter: the best thing you could do is spread the voice
<Peace-> and maybe code something xD
 * Peace- back on automatize kdenlive
<MasterOfIntegral> new KDE software works wery well for me and I'm more than glad. This is by far more stable and shiny than in kubuntu 9.04 release. But i have several minor problems with new kernel. Unfortunately I have lost old ones (from previous releases). Can I add something to sources list so I get linux-image from one distribution (9.04) and the rest from newest 10.10?
<yofel> well, you would have to add the sources from an older release for that (please don't use 9.04 though, that doesn't get any security updates anymore)
<yofel> what are your kernel problems by the way?
<MasterOfIntegral> ok, can you tell me where I can find addreses?
<MasterOfIntegral> Laptop battery life decreased by 50% and no VMWare
<yofel> MasterOfIntegral: check your /etc/apt/sources.list - there copy the lines with archive.ubuntu.com and put them into the file changing maverick to lucid - I wouldn't recommend jaunty, that's only on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<yofel> and make sure you don't edit the existing ones, make a backup of the file first
<MasterOfIntegral> oh, it was so obvious. ;-) Thank you very much!
<yofel> then you can try an older kernel like linux-image-2.6.32-27-generic
<yofel> if you need additional compiled drivers don't forget to install the corresponding kernel headers
<MasterOfIntegral> Thanks for details! I will try it right now.
<MasterOfIntegral> @ yofel: thank you very much for your time and support! I should  have come to idea of cp url and swap maverick with lucid or koala ;-) Now need to reboot to check out new (old) kernel.
<MasterOfIntegral> hi, thanks once again to yofel, now I can use once again my VMWare machines!
<yofel> MasterOfIntegral: you might want to boot the other kernel once and file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' that vmware doesn't work with the maverick kernel
<MasterOfIntegral> My network printer does't work in Maveric, don't know if it's because of kernel or some new cups drivers included. It worked flawlessly in karmic, not sure about jaunty... It still says processing on Document Print status (was going to print one line textfile). Some time before printer printed some random characters on about hundred pages until hard reset of printer & router ;-)
<MasterOfIntegral> Any ideas? I have HP color laserjet CP1515n
<MasterOfIntegral> maybe at least name of channel which I could join to ask this question?
<yofel> MasterOfIntegral: tried to add it with the HPLIP management app? The package name for that was hplip-gui
<yofel> I added my HP OfficeJet fine using that
<MasterOfIntegral> yofel: no, I was adding it by System Settings. I will try hplip-gui now.
<MasterOfIntegral> yofel: you're awesome!
<MasterOfIntegral> it works
<MasterOfIntegral> I didn't know about that application. I's very nice
<mika__> hi, i see from the kde wiki that krunner can manage currency conversions, but when i try it..it doesn't work, should i have to install some extra package for it?
<mika__> i've installed plasma-runners-addons, but still there isn't
<yofel> mika__: works here if I type '100€ in' for example, gives me a list of currencies
<yofel> and yes plasma-runners-addons contains the converter
<mika__> yofel: i write 100€= and it says: eur 100.... but what if i want it in usd?
<yofel> did you restart krunner after installing plasma-runners-addons?
<mika__> yofel: yes.... actually i restarted it again and now works... don't know why..
<mika__> thanks :)
<yofel> odd
<mika__> do you know when it updates the data? and if it's cached (for offline conversions)
<mika__> when / how often
<mika__> or does it call ecb everytime for the conversion?
<yofel> no idea
<mika__> ok
<mika__> one more questione,if you know :)
<mika__> what about simple calcs like: x:1=5:10 ?
<mika__> i try it... but with a final = it says x=310.... not so good,as it should be 0.5 :)
<Slashx> Hey guys
<Slashx> how do I set start up services in Kubuntu
<Slashx> I woud like Compiz and Knetworkmanager to be autorun for all users that log into a KDE session
<yofel> mika__: not much better here, 5:10=5,1666667 o.O
<mika__> yofel: nice :)
<Slashx> Anyone?
<yofel> Slashx: checked systemsettings -> startup and shutdown?
<walter_> please... spanish chanel??
<yofel> !es | walter_
<ubottu> walter_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<walter_> gracias
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BajK> Is it just me or is KDE 4.6 RC1's sound system really broken (without PulseAudio)?
<BluesKaj> dunno , that's the chance one takes with RCs, BajK...maybe the alsa settings are muted again
<BajK> BluesKaj: it's just that it worked perfectly in Beta 2
<BajK> and now people blaim me for not having this buggy pulseaudio thingie installed
<BajK> afk, restarting, now installed pulseaudio
<Lists> Hello. How do I install thunderbird on the latest Crunchbang statler? Claws-mail is cool but really does not cut it for me..
<walter_> hello a query
<walter_> I have problems with the screen size
<walter_> I return to the previous setting after restart
<walter_> any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> I'm not a fan but mplayer sound needs pulkseaudio on mmy setup and I'm using mencoder for video and audio capture
<well_laid_lawn> Lists: there is a #crunchbang channel
<Lists> sorry wrong window
<well_laid_lawn> np
<walter_> I'm sorry, but I'm new in kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> walter_: you are prob saving sessions
<well_laid_lawn> !sessions
<walter_> ?? sorrydo not understand
<well_laid_lawn> select a new kde session at login
<Paddy_NI> How do I make windows on kde behave like they do on plasma-netbook... does kde use something like maximus, I have already added the "Current Application Controls" to the panel
<Paddy_NI> maximised windows with no decoration.. yes please :)
<BluesKaj> I'm still waiting for a Google Earth version that will run on kde 4.5, just crashes at launch ...very poor support
<maco> Paddy_NI: maybe try the "air for netbooks" theme instead of "air"?
<maco> (in workspace appearance)
<Klaus_Dieter> BluesKaj: you want marble
<BluesKaj> Klaus_Dieter, do I ? :)
<maco> marble doesnt have a way to save locations does it?
<Paddy_NI> maco, Oh thanks I had just thought that was a plasma theme and had no interference with kwin
<Klaus_Dieter> it works well and is stable here
<Klaus_Dieter> maco: not sure
<Slashx> Yeah so
<Slashx> Can you guys help
<maco> BluesKaj: google earth 5.1 worked
<maco> but the option to download it was removed when they put up 6
<BluesKaj> maco, is there a source for 5.1 ?
<BluesKaj> anywhere
<maco> i dont know how to get it anymore
<BluesKaj> maco, ok
<maco> does 6 not work either?
<BluesKaj> not on my seup maco , it uses a deb installer and appears to install properly without errors, but it won't open on my setup
<maco> and you get the crash on launch with 5.2?
<BluesKaj> no ,6 is the only one available, afaik , maco
<Paddy_NI> maco, it does not work unless I change "Workspace" to netbook which is not what I want
<Paddy_NI> maco, I will figure this out :)
<Paddy_NI> btw what is the latest stable kde version?
<Slashx> How do I set startup apps
<Paddy_NI> been out of circulation for a time
<Guest20939> hello people
<maco> Pablito: 4.5 i think
<maco> whoops
<maco> Pablito: ignore that
<MasterOfIntegral> do you remember which kernel didn't have issue with power management: powertop wakeups from [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick? I've checked all kernels from 2.6.31 to 2.6.36
<MasterOfIntegral> I checked all from 2.6.31-36 and they limit my battery life by 50%
<MasterOfIntegral> This issue was already filed as a bug in Maverick
<BluesKaj> I diddn't like the fact that ths tutorial installed alien on my box but it obviously use a better version of GE-Linux than the ubuntu repos, and the tutorial does work to install GE successfully
<BluesKaj> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-google-earth-6-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<rethus> have problem to upgrade from 10.04 to maverick, cause i have installed kde 4.5.3 from packports on lucid
<rethus> get always the error about kubuntu-desktop
<James147> rethus: what error?
<rethus> if i remove kubuntu-desktop completly, does all the configfiles of kde still appear in the system?
<James147> rethus: removing kde wont remove your user config files, and system ones should only be removed if you purge
<atlas> hey all, i have a seemlingly stupid question... but it's actually kinda important to me
<James147> !ask | atlas
<ubottu> atlas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rethus> what was the cmd-command for upgrading to newer distributiion
<atlas> i'm running an upgraded box and a new install of 10.10
<rethus> was something likes upgrade-....
<James147> rethus: do-realese-updrade
<atlas> both running quassel, one system flashes a red/blue Q
<James147> ^^ but spelt correctly :)
<atlas> and the upgraded system flashes the mail image Q
<James147> :P
<atlas> when my nick is mentioned.
<atlas> how do i get the upgraded box to have the red/blue Q?
<atlas> my brain blocks out the other one as noise... but the red Q gets my attention as it should.
<rethus> James 147: so if i run this, i got this error http://pastebin.com/Xdzk02dG
<James147> atlas: play around with the notifications, I think 10.10 now uses the indicator widget by default, an upgrade could still use the old settings
<rethus> so i think about to remove the package and install it later
<atlas> thanks you, James147.  the upgraded one uses indicator as well, using libnotify (iinm).
<atlas> but that doesn't do a red Q, it's just a white piece of mail sitting quietly until something happens, right?
<yofel> yep, and get's a green background when something happens
<yofel> quassel 0.7 should always use the red Q though if you don't use the indicator
<rethus> James147: so you think i can remove this package, do an upgrade and reinstall this package and all should go well?
<James147> rethus: what dose that error mean in english?
<yofel> James147: 'Couldn't mark kubuntu-desktop for upgrade', well something like that
<rethus> the package kubunut-desktop could'nt mark as upgradable
<rethus> kubuntu-desktop is version 1.174.1
<James147> atlas: is the system tray icon enabled for quassel?
<rethus> James 147: the only other version i have (in synaptic) is 1.174.1
<James147> rethus: run "sudo apt-get install -f" andsee if it fixes anything
<rethus> i mean 1.174
<rethus> James 147: i run it, nothing happend
<atlas> James147: yes, the system tray icon is enabled
<rethus> means no error found all should run well
<James147> atlas: is there any different in the notifications settings for both installs?
<James147> rethus: hmm, well I would try a reinstall (sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop) then try the upgrade again (probally wont help, but it cant hurt)
<rethus> should i deactivate backports repository while reinstalling?
<yofel> rethus: I fear that's beyond update-managers capacity then. A) try to install ppa-purge from lucid-backports and run 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports'. That will try to downgrade the packgages to something you can upgrade B) try to upgrade by editing sources.list by hand and apt-get dist-upgrade
<James147> rethus: not for now...
<yofel> James147: kubuntu-desktop isn't the problem, the problem is that update-manager has no chance of sanely resolving the dependencies if you have enabled the backports repository in lucid
<yofel> since it tries to upgrade lucid 4.5.3 to maverick 4.5.1
<James147> yofel: fairly sure I did an upgrade with it enabled... but I could be wrong :S
<rethus> yofel: ppa-purge is a package?
<yofel> rethus: it is
<James147> yofel: ah, yeah... that could do it... I would have tried ages ago so probally had a lesser version
<James147> yofel: and thanks for the hint about ppa-purge :) been looking for something like that
<rethus> does this package remove all the backports-repos?
<maco> its for removing PPAs
<maco> if you mean kubuntu-backports, then yes
<maco> but if you mean ubuntu-backports, then no
<rethus> wow, ppa-purge seems to do a good job... list me many packages and dependencies
<rethus> yofel: so if i let ppa-purge do his job, i got the default kde for 10.04 back?
<maco> uhh not for long
<maco> the version thats in kubuntu-backports is going into the regular 10.04 updates soon i think
<maco> finally got approval after like a year of it to include kde's point releases
<yofel> maco: no, what's in kubuntu-updates will go into regular ubuntu-updates soon
<maco> hmm ok
<maco> too many ppas
<yofel> meaning 4.4.5 instead of 4.4.2 for offical lucid
<maco> you're right
<maco> just re-read emails
<rethus> first i was glad to see the concept of LTS versions... but i think the problem is, that there are no realy major-upgrades, only bugfixes and patches, right?
<rethus> therefor i go back to make each distribution upgrade
<rethus> instead using LTS version
<James147> rethus: the point of an LTS is that its stable, not upto date, something like that shouldnt recive major upgrades as they are most likly to break things
<James147> rethus: thus is you want the latest stuff then upgrading to the next version of the distro is the best plan
<rethus> so this means, kde 5.4.3 never comes to 10.04 ?
<yofel> 4.5.3 will never *officially* come to 10.04
<yofel> and 4.6 won't even come unofficially, too many new dependencies
<James147> rethus: 5.4.3 :S HIGHLY unlikly ;) 4.4.3 ^^ from whyat yofel/maco said it looks like it might, but that is only a minor version increase, its a bugfix/maintance relase
<yofel> s/4.4.3/4.4.5/ ;)
<rethus> k, thats what i need to know. whats the default kde for 0.10?
<maco> bzip: ever go 24h without /nick'ing?
<rethus> 10.10
<maco> rethus: 4.5.x
<bzip> maco: na
<yofel> rethus: currently 4.5.1, kubuntu-updates has 4.5.4
<bzip> :)
<rethus> yofel: so the minor-upgrades are still in kubunut-updates ?!
<rethus> 4.5.4 ... 4.5.5 (in future) and so on
<yofel> rethus: getting that into official updates is in progress, but takes time
<rethus> k, but it will
<rethus> or is planed
<maco> yes
<rethus> great, you help me a lot - now i understand this strategie a little more
<Lord_Drachenblut> afternoon maco
<maco> hiya Lord_Drachenblut
<Lord_Drachenblut> how's it going maco
<maco> Lord_Drachenblut: alright. you?
<Lord_Drachenblut> not to bad just killing a little time before i take the girlfriend to work.
<BluesKaj> maco, i found a tutorial for Google Earth which worked, atho it uses alien to convert from rpm , something I'm not real happy about, but it does work on my setup. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-google-earth-6-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<maco> hahah fun
<maco> so the earth 6 deb is just plain broken?
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
<BluesKaj> maco yeah, seems so
<yofel_> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> this is a bin file , but it's version 6, maco
<BluesKaj> yeay, sunshine and blue skies and +4C , finally
<rethus> yofel: have done this ppa-purge command you described... my machin installed much other packes...
<rethus> now after restart i type kde4-config --version and got
<rethus> KDE: 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3)
<rethus> whats that now?
<rethus> doesn't take effect like it should?
<yofel> well, I don't know where kde4-config get's it's version from
<yofel> but try do-release-upgrade again
 * BluesKaj still uses 4.5.1...guess it's the latest stable vers
<rethus> the packagemanager looks different like before
<rethus> so something happend
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's what's in maverick, ppa has 4.5.4
<BluesKaj> any benefits to upgrading , yofel ?
<yofel> I don't know the bug list, if you don't have any issues leave it I guess
<rethus> yofel: packagemanager telles me now he has over 1500 updates
<yofel> asking me probably won't help much anyway since I'm running 4.6rc1
<yofel> rethus: o.O I wonder if do-release-upgrade forgot to change the sources back..
<rethus> i didn't have run do-release-upgrade after ppa-purge
<rethus> should i do this?
<yofel> I meant from before, but since you want to upgrade run do-release-upgrade now
<yofel> phone, back in a few mins
<rethus> there i get much deprecatet errors
<CyL> Evening folks... It is my first time in KDE, and I'm not getting my way really well in the desktop environemnt... would anyonde recommend a good reading for me to get used to it?
<BluesKaj> wll, guess I could run dist-upgrade after adding the ppa backports , but I'm wondering if there are any benefits other than being on the bleeding edge so to speak ?
<BluesKaj> !kde | CyL
<ubottu> CyL: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<rethus> yofel: http://pastebin.com/UuCU7Z4B
<rethus> yofel: whats now?
<James147> CyL: the help center might be useful (kmenu > apps > Help)
<rethus> BluesKaj: i advvice you not to use backports... i did and have many problems now to get system to higher distribution (Maverick)
<CyL> BluesKaj, James147: thanks
<BluesKaj> rethus, I'm already on maverick
<rethus> yofel: so what can i do now. do-release-upgrade didn't work, and now i have system with many old packages
<rethus> yofel: whats your workarround?
<rethus> if i look in sourcelist, there are only maverick-packages
<rethus> BluesKaj: backports-problems for lucid may the same in future for maverick
<James147> rethus: try changing them back to lucid (I would backup the config file first though)
<rethus> whats then
<rethus> comment out backports in source.list ?
<rethus> james 147
<BluesKaj> rethus, did you sudo apt-get update after doing the release upgrade ?
<rethus> i have done no release-upgrade... i have only done this ppa-purge-command
 * James147 wonders if it would it would be easier to just do a fresh install on maverick instead...
<rethus> after that, if i have a look into kpackagemanager i have 1547 updates
<rethus> (seems to be the whole system)
<rethus> should i run all this updates?
<yofel> well, if your sources.list points to maverick that will pretty much upgrade to maverick, just make sure kubuntu-desktop stays installed
<BluesKaj> James147, I had not probs using do-release-upgrade , I just mage sure the ppas were all deleted first
<rethus> yofel: hope this wil not break my system
<rethus> some packages like kubuntu-firefox... are in the kpackagemanager has update-version 10.10
<rethus> so it seems this are all maverik packages
<rethus> so ppa-purge did make a upgrade to maverik?
<yofel> rethus: as I said, make sure 'kubuntu-desktop' is installed after the upgrade, then your system should work
<yofel> rethus: no, ppa-purge won't do that
<BluesKaj> rethus , no need to run a ppa purge command , just tyake ou the ppas from your sources list then sudo apt-get update , the do-release-upgrade afterwards
<yofel> rethus: it's probably since you cancelled do-release-upgrade mid-way with ctrl+c
<rethus> yofel: wait... a little slower for me
<BluesKaj> then
<rethus> i will explain what i do, and you will explain what happend
<rethus> i install ppa-purge like you said
<yofel> BluesKaj: if you add kubuntu-backports to lucid it's impossible to upgrade to maverick without ppa-purge
<rethus> id od the sudo ppa-... command
<rethus> my system install much packages a whole time... and ask for restart
<rethus> is restart
<yofel> rethus: before that, did you ever cancel do-release-upgrade with ctrl+c
<rethus> now i have 1547 updates in kpackagemanager...
<yofel> ?
<rethus> maybe... but if, than before ppa-purge was installed
<BluesKaj> yofel, what if you just delete tem from the sources list ?
<BluesKaj> them
<yofel> BluesKaj: then do-release-upgrade will have to figure out how to upgrade 4.5.3 to 4.5.1 -> FAIL
<rethus> so i think: normaly ppa-purge should put my system back to 4.5.1, but it doesn't
<BluesKaj> yofel, odd , I just deleted the ppas when I upgraded to maverick from lucid
<yofel> rethus: without logs what it actually did and your complete apt setup I can only guess what happened
<rethus> why ever... it seems the system is now a little confused (like me)
<rethus> so i have no aptitude on my system and < 1500 updates
<yofel> rethus: so I would guess: you cancelled d-r-u, which left source.list pointed to maverick, so I have no idea what ppa-purge would do in that case, now you've got a lucid/maverick mixup
<rethus> what is d-r-u
<yofel> rethus: I would leave the sources pointed to maverick and upgrade with 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<yofel> rethus: do-release-upgrade (too much to type all the time)
<rethus> k, i'll try
<rethus> apt-get dist-upgrade says: 1571 packages.
<yofel> sounds reasonable
<rethus> yea, so i'll try
<rethus> but apt-get say: the following packages are hold back: kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> rethus, maybe this will work , but be warned this changes your sources.list to point to maverick repos , sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<yofel> rethus: can you pastebin the output of apt-get dist-upgrade?
<yofel> BluesKaj: he already has that
<BluesKaj> ok
<rethus> my sources.list still point to maverick
<yofel> cancelling d-r-u mid-way will do exactly that
<rethus> http://pastebin.com/CwWbydAa
<BluesKaj> dunno why ppl cancel midway , it can't do anything but break stuff :(
<rethus> so question is: better change sourcelist back to lucid, do a  ppa-purge again,and than upgrade, or keep this sourcelist and run dist-upgrade
<yofel> rethus: that looks good for now
<rethus> the pastebin?
<rethus> should i run this?
<yofel> rethus: yes, apply that for now
<BluesKaj> rethus, yeah, just reverse the maverick and lucid in the the command I just posted
<yofel> or go BluesKajs way, both are hackish
<rethus> you post to change lucid TO maverick, i ask to change maverick to lucid
<olskolirc> how do I set an html page as my background please?
<BluesKaj> sudo sed -i 's/maverick/lucid/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<olskolirc> for my desktop wallpaper please
<rethus> olskolirc: have a look into your plamoids.. search for web:
<BluesKaj> ok brb
<olskolirc> i made my own rethus and i need to know how to set it
<rethus> yofel: i do the dist-upgrade
<yofel> rethus: for kubuntu-desktop you'll probably have to add maverick kubuntu-ppa/ppa so you get KDE 4.5.4
<rethus> make your own what?
<olskolirc> i made my own html wallpaper i need to set it as my desktop wallpaper how do i do that?
<rethus> yofel: no thanks, get enough for next time with backports
<James147> olskolirc: cant see a way to set it as the background with the kde backdround plugins, but there is the "web slice" widget...  that said there might be a plugin to enable you to do that
<rethus> i mean this web slice
<rethus> right click on desktop add mini-application search for web
<olskolirc> where do I get this web slice James147 please?
<James147> olskolirc: right click the desktop > add widgets > search for "Web" drag it to your desktop )(assuming widgets are unlocked)
<olskolirc> thanks
<rethus> i'm invisible ?
<BluesKaj> ok ,Im on :Platform Version 4.5.4 (KDE 4.5.4)
<rethus> congratilation
<olskolirc> i swear before goodness is these developers can't make their widgets work then take it offline
<olskolirc> none of the web widgets work
<BluesKaj> rethus, did you run the reverse maverick to lucid in the sources.list command
<rethus> i run apt-get distribution upgrade now
<rethus> wopuld be the saver way, cause i didn't had aptitude anymore...
<olskolirc> that line is so exciting rethus lol
<BluesKaj> oh so you're gonna upgrade afterall ?
<olskolirc> lucid is broke, maverick is worse
<rethus> so i'm afraid there are much other things left the system, which i may need...
<rethus> also ppa-purge wasn't anymore on the system
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, maverick is worse , how ?
<rethus> olskolirc: for me web slices works well
<olskolirc> can't mount cdrom BluesKaj there is no entry in /etc/fstab
<rethus> whats the error
<olskolirc> it ships with pulse audio BluesKaj and no way to go back to alsa unless you uninstall pulse which leaves half of your programs soundless
<olskolirc> manyyyyy things wrong with maverick everyone i know that had it dumped it and went back to lucid which messes up vlc and most are back on karmic
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, well I need pulseaudio for mencoder audio/video capture ...it seems to work ok on maverick
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, vlc is fine on maverick as well, amarok sucks tho so i deleted it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: caputre with mencoder?
<Peace-> capture
<BluesKaj> yup. Peace-
<Peace-> vlc?
<BluesKaj> mencoder , vlc might if you can get the parameters right but it's too difficult IMO ..VLC works great as aplayer for all codecs tho
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i mean capture webcam ? or what?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I have USB capture device to capture video of a pvr , not very high quality , but good enough for a small laptop scrn ...it was a challenge which I finally was able get working
<yofel> olskolirc: I don't have an fstab entry for my cdrom either and I can mount them fine here
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ok :) give me the mencoder string .... here there is a mencoder ffmpeg lover
<Peace-> xD
<olskolirc> is this mencoder a cool toy or something?
<olskolirc> how are you mounting it yofel
<olskolirc> i looked at the forums yofel and noboy was able to do it, got frustrated and quit
<yofel> olskolirc: from the device notifier
<yofel> but last time I tried even mount would mount /dev/sr0 fine
<BluesKaj> My daughter's friend was featued in some cooking shows here and I she asked me to send the videos to her thru dropbox, It was more dificult than I ever imagined because with TiVo it was a breeze, but unfortunately we Cancelled tivo when we weny=t Hidef . TiVo doesn't iffer HDTV service in Canada
<BakiBB> Hello,
<BakiBB> How do I set up the graphic driver and graph card properties in the terminal?
<James147> BakiBB: for which card?
<BakiBB> I have a Nvidia 8400GS
<BakiBB> <graphic card
<kyubutsu> lastfm on rekonq -1  :(
<kyubutsu> standalone program for lastfm +1 though  :)
<James147> BakiBB: to install the nvidia drivers either run jockey-kde ("hardware drivers" in the menu) or install nvidia-current in kpackagekit or apt-get then run "kdesudo nvidia-settings" to configure it
<James147> (nvidia-settings is a gui program)
<kyubutsu> he said he wanted to do it via konsole ..
 * kyubutsu wonders
<James147> kyubutsu: BakiBB: ^^ nvidia-settings is the easiet way, the only other way is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<James147> ^^ if installing the driver dosent create an xorg.conf you can run nvidia-xconfig to create a basic one
<kyubutsu> just follow the white rabbit to that hardware drivers deal in system settings
<kyubutsu> if no drivers come up, prolly means you dont have pci graphics
<James147> kyubutsu: he has an nvidia so there will be drivers for it
<kyubutsu> just saying
<kyubutsu> gimme yours .. i need
<kyubutsu> :-P
<dsemblano> Someone noticed that KPackagekit crashes everytime on KDE 4.6 RC1 ?
<yofel> dsemblano_: known issue
<dsemblano_> yofel: hm, thanks for you reply, at least we have synaptic :)
<dsemblano_> yofel++
<yofel> erm, muon?
<yofel> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 952 kB
<mika__> hi, is there anyone who has installed kde 4.6 + kdepim 4.6? (just to know if it's stable enough to install it on a production machine)
<James147> mika__: best not to install it on a production machine untill its released
<mika__> James147: a rc1 shouldn't be quite stable?
<yofel> 4.6 rc1 works mostly fine here, kdepim is only at beta3 though
<James147> mika__: it might be, it might not be, something `could` break between now and release.... if you want to keep your mechene stable then its best not to upgrade untill a week or so after it has been released so the devs have time to sortout any issues that might arrise
<James147> mika__: if you dont might the chance of something breaking then it should be fine to upgrade, but if you need stability then I would wait abit
<mika__> James147: mmm....as it's not so stable yet (it freeze sometimes, it's very slow and stuff like that) i think i can upgrade..
<mika__> and maybe sometime reinstall kubuntu again... (time from boot to be ready: 5-8 minutes..... and i've a pc of 1 year old with dual core and 4gb of mem)
<yofel> that is long, takes ~2min here
<mika__> yofel: yes...too long... i've kontact which do i don't know what..... and i've wait for it near 5 minutes everytime
<yofel> mika__: where does it take longest? to login dialog or from there to desktop?
<mika__> from the desktop
<mika__> to load something into kontact/kmail
<mika__> (it goes in disk sleep a lot)
<mika__> i actually don't remember the exact process name
<woodzy> what program to i need to install to create img or imz (floppy images) files?
<James147> woodzy: as far as I know dd can do that
<atlas> James147: thank you for your help earlier.  i'm very embarrassed, but digging further i made a very enlightening discovery...  i never upgraded this machine... or more exacly, i didn't upgrade this hard drive, as i have upgraded this laptop... using a different hard drive.  thank you again.
<atlas> i'm still running lucid.
<atlas> have a great one.
<woodzy> dd?
<woodzy> unable to locate package dd
<DarthFrog> dd isn't a package, it's a utility.
<woodzy> how do i use and or install it?
<DarthFrog> Just use it.
<James147> woodzy: should already be installed, its a command line util to copy one file to another (often used to create images of disks):   "dd if=/dev/sdXX of=~/image.img   should do it
<DarthFrog> as to how to use it, what are you trying to do?
<djustice> coreutils? where does that come from..
<woodzy> create a blank floppy to use with virtualbox.
<James147> ^^ rather then /dev/sdXX use the path to the flopy
<djustice> ya. coreutils.
<DarthFrog> James147 tells you how to use it to do that.
<DarthFrog> James147: Isn't it /dev/fd0?
<djustice> yep
<James147> DarthFrog: probally :D havent had a floppy drive in along time
<DarthFrog> Neither have I.   Ancient technology.
<djustice> a fake blank floppy is made with bs=8m if=/dev/null
<djustice> erf, 1m
<woodzy> thanks guys. (sorry 'bout being ancient, its for a project) :)
<javier_> Hi. I disabled my user from admin group and I cannot get sudo priviledges now. Someone can help me changing it back?
<James147> javier_: use recovery mode, that should give you a root prompt to add your self back
<javier_> James147: i've tried that, but cannot manage
<javier_> i get a message saying sudoers file doesn't exist
<James147> javier_: when you try running what?
<javier_> James147: something like "sudo adduser javier admin"
<yofel> erm, you don't need sudo if you're logged in as root
<javier_> yofel: hi yofel :) you were trying to help me the other day. i didnt have internet since then, that's why im still with this :)
<javier_> yes, that's true, it was without sudo. sudo was before trying in recovery mode
<yofel> then that message doesn't make sense, adduser doesn't touch sudoers
<javier_> mmm, so maybe I wasn't doing it right...
<javier_> James147: do you know how to do it from recovery mode?
<James147> "adduser javier admin"
<javier_> ah, so it's like I was doing
<javier_> and do you understand why I get that answer? ("sudoers file doesnt exist")
<yofel> javier_: what does 'ls -l /etc/sudoers' tell you?
<yofel> should be: -r--r----- 1 root root 575 2010-12-17 08:14 /etc/sudoers
<javier_> i can try that
<javier_> i will go and try that
<frederik> any one pcw?
<woodzy> how do i set the volume through the command line?
<James147> woodzy: alsamxer
<James147> alsamixer even
<woodzy> thanks.
<kuvu> woodzy: you mean set it up or down?
<woodzy> set it at 50%
<kuvu> or some base/max?
<lui_> hy nikola :-)
<woodzy> i wish to create a script to set volume at 50% (or some other percentage)
<kuvu> ah..
<sdferfx> Hello. nm-applet won't appear on my kde tray even though I have told it to mark the nm-applet icon "Always Visible". Anyone know how to fix this? I'm not using Kubuntu but no one knows in #archlinux and #kde is dead
<James147> sdferfx: wont appear at all? or just hidden (clcik the arrow to see hidden apps) and is it running?
<woodzy> off topic: but where can i go (irc, obviously) to discuss java programming issues?
<maco> ##java
<woodzy> maco, i tried, but not sure who to contact since i'm getting a message saying i have to be invited. :-\
<maco> are you registered & identified? they may require invites for unregged people
<James147> !register | woodzy
<ubottu> woodzy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<woodzy> thanks ubottu; i am registered on this server, james but never got an email like on other servers (was i supposed to?)
<woodzy> got my question answered, thanks. :)
#kubuntu 2010-12-30
<fujioka> I'm having problems with my Kubuntu install so I booted to the Kubuntu Live CD to make sure packages are updated and such, but how do I do that? I tried to chroot to /media/disk (my HDD) and run 'sudo apt-get update' but it won't let me.
<well_laid_lawn> fujioka: you didn't do the chroot right
<well_laid_lawn> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<fujioka> well_laid_lawn: I was just chrooting so I could use the terminal and get internet access, but my chroot isn't using the name internet access that the live cd has.
<fujioka> s/name/same
<well_laid_lawn> fujioka: if you do the chroot right it should use the net like the install you're chrooting into does afaik
<well_laid_lawn> check the wiki link
<fujioka> The Live CD is set up to use the wifi, but the chroot (my actual install) is not.
<Erika_Meier> fujioka: copy your /Etc/resolv.conf to your chroot and you should be good to go
<ivan_> why shoutcast don't work anymore,anyone?
<fujioka> Erika_Meier: thank you so much.
<fujioka> well_laid_lawn: thank you as well, learned some more about chroot from that wiki link
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<Erika_Meier> np
<fujioka> I haven't had to do this in a while, and the last times I did it was on a hard-wired, so no issues, haha.
<Erika_Meier> fujioka: still you would have to copy the resolv.conf
<fujioka> Apparently I just forgot then, haha.
<fujioka> Hopefully this fixes it. I think it was just some missing KDE packages.
<fujioka> If not, re-install, here I come.
<dutch-islander> g'day mates
<Erika_Meier> a reinstall hardly ever fixes anything in the linux world
<dutch-islander> anybody cares?
<fujioka> Klaus_Dieter: a re-install would fix my problem because some packages have been removed.
<fujioka> And it looks like that's what I have to do because it did more damage than I had hoped..
<Klaus_Dieter> fujioka: ldd would find the missing dependencies which you could then reinstall manually and a lot quicker than a complete reinstall
<fujioka> APT is having a lot of problems now as well :(
<Klaus_Dieter> well so that is your chance to learn something about your system :-D
<Klaus_Dieter> anyway I have to get up in 5 hours so I will crash now
<fujioka> I'd rather get rid of it and get a new one, haha.
<fujioka> G'night, thanks again for the help!
<Klaus_Dieter> no problem
<Klaus_Dieter> hf
<pato> hola
<mythluvah> Can someone help with a startup issue?
<rork> !ask | mythluvah
<ubottu> mythluvah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mythluvah> Heh. Ok.
<mythluvah> When I startup the system, I get this terminal window in the upper left corner and I have to run plasma-desktop manually.  What is the best way to fix this?  Thanks.
<James147> mythluvah: are you launching fail-safe session (should be an option in kdm, the login screen)?
<mythluvah> Not that I know of.  I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and then switched to kde and it started happening.  So from a clean reboot, it goes to the login screen (X) and then to the terminal window.
<James147> mythluvah: logout and make sure you select the kde session from kdm to make sure
<mythluvah> How do you do that?
<James147> logout, there should be a button that lets you change your session (think its in the lower left of the dialog)
<mythluvah> Gotcha.. So will that stick?
<James147> mythluvah: but note that 11.04 is still in alpha, and so could just be broken :)
<James147> mythluvah: should do, as far as I know kdm selects the previous one by default
<mythluvah> Ok.  BTW, I'm switching from gnome to hopefully get a better desktop experience.  More like a MAC.  For example, when you browse your picture folder, you can't get good thumbnails in GDM. (Or at least I can't)
<mythluvah> So I selected the KDE option and it shows the logo of the harddrive and now it's on the config logo.. Seems stuck.
 * James147 notes that nether kdm nor gdm handle browsing of pictures :)
<mythluvah> Bummer
<James147> mythluvah: give it a min
<mythluvah> Ok.  Is there a better option for the desktop that would be more Mac like? Or for that matter, more like Windows 7?
 * James147 points out again that 11.04 is still alpha... and that mythluvah might want to install 10.10 instead
<James147> mythluvah: kde4 is quite like win7 in many respects,
<mythluvah> Is there a secret ninja trick to rollback to 10.10 from the command line
<James147> and completely different in others :D
<James147> mythluvah: reinstall
<James147> mythluvah: is the only `easy` way as far as I know
<mythluvah> That's from the terminal?
<kyubutsu> i disagree.. kde, and for that matter kubuntu, is NOT anything like windows7
<mythluvah> Or literally from a DVD?
<James147> kyubutsu: it shares some similar features/appearences (the location of the panel/items in the panel for one...)
<James147> mythluvah: I mean from a livecd again... downgrading is not supported and would be very hard to do
<mythluvah> So go 10.10 with KDE4? Is that an option from the install CD?
<James147> mythluvah: also, its best to get the cd, the dvd only contains stuff that most people dont need/can install from the internet after
<mythluvah> Ok. CD then.. 64Bit?
<kyubutsu> the only similar thing is that the menu is on the lower left corner..
<kyubutsu> James147
<mythluvah> Can I see how much memory is on the machine from the terminal?
<James147> kyubutsu: and the position of the taskmanager, system tray... also the maximising the windows when dragging to the top of the screen...
<James147> mythluvah: free -h
<James147> sorry, -m not h
<kyubutsu> sure.. James147 , and thats where the similarities stop
<James147> kyubutsu: apart form the general usage of windows :)
<mythluvah> Thanks.  So if I only have 2G of ram, should I stick with 32 bit?
<James147> kyubutsu: note saying its the same or trying to be... just that its probally the most "windows" like ...
<kyubutsu> this is how it goes.. mythluvah, do you see any sticker on your puter that indicates a 64bit processor?
<mythluvah> It's a dual core AMD that is a 64bit processor. (Thunderbird core I think)
<kyubutsu> James147: alright, i'll go with that :-P
<kyubutsu> then use the 64bit version, mythluvah
<James147> uname -m will tell you if it supports 32 (x86) or 64bit (x86_64)
<mythluvah> Ok.  As for the desktop, KDE4 FTW? :)
<mythluvah> Output -
<mythluvah> uname -m
<mythluvah> x86_64
<James147> mythluvah: depends on your prefence... I would recomend trying out various ones and see which you like more
<mythluvah> Is there any that supports thumbnails properly?
<James147> mythluvah: ^^ thats a 64bit processor then so you can install 64 or 32bit os... not sure you will notice the difference though
<James147> mythluvah: dolphin does (part of kde)
<mythluvah> I thought if I went with 32, I would be better off from a driver perspective.
<kyubutsu> gwenview is the default viewer .. it works quite well
<James147> mythluvah: not really anymore... only really really old computers would suffer from drivers only being 32bit
<mythluvah> To be specific, when I browse files for upload to shutterfly for example, I don't see thumbnails as an option to browse the files.  That's what I'm looking for.
<kyubutsu> one can even use it as file manager [if dolphin isnt working, for example]  , real good software
<mythluvah> James: ok
<James147> mythluvah: dolphin will show file previews, although you might need to tell it to do so
<James147> (which isent hard, just look at its settings menu)
<mythluvah> So there isn't an option when uploading?
<kyubutsu> no
<James147> mythluvah: the kde file dialog should also do previews as far as I know
<kyubutsu> preview the file in the viewer before uploading, done
<kyubutsu> lazy you
<kyubutsu> >:(
<mythluvah> kyub: Then you have to write down all the file names.. I.e., DSCn9383, 84747, etc..
<kyubutsu> sure, hm.. nah, i wouldnt
<James147> ^^ assuming its the kde file dialog that you would be useing to select the files then yes it will support previewing
<mythluvah> James: So KDE4 will do this and be an option on the 10.10 CD?
<James147> (but that would be dependnt on what your uploading them from)
<James147> mythluvah: KDE4 wont be an option... it will be default on the kubuntu 10.10 cd, and wont be on the ubuntu 10.10 cd
<mythluvah> So I should download kubuntu not ubuntu 10.10??
<kyubutsu> you trolling?
<James147> mythluvah: assuming you want kde and not gnome then yes
<mythluvah> Found it
<mythluvah> Well KDE can't be any worse than Gnome.. :)
<kyubutsu> we dont care if kde is better than gnome around here
<Alberto> hi to all I've a question
<Alberto> I try to install kubuntu 10.10 and I also have windows 7
<Alberto> the partition step in installation program, I don't understand, that step asks for "boot device" and the list of partitions
<James147> Alberto: the grub installation part?
<Alberto> I've a free space in my hdd, when I click that free space, the default settings is for a logical partition, instead of a primary partition, this partition would have the kubuntu installation and computer start mechanism
<Alberto> James, Idon't know if it is the installation part, I think son because on the left, there are several labels
<mythluvah> James: Thanks for all the help!
<Alberto> and this is the only one section that is about partitioning the disk
<mythluvah> Kyubutso: Thanks for the help!
<James147> Alberto: ahh :) did you pick "maunal partitions" option?
<Alberto> yes
<Alberto> manual
<Alberto> manual partitions
<James147> Alberto: click the free space and create a partition, best to pick ext3 or 4 as the file system type and type "/" (without quotes) for the mount point
<Alberto> and it must be primary or logical?
<James147> Alberto: it is generally recomeneded to create a serperate partition for your user files as well, if you want to do that make the first partition about 15-20 gig, then create a partition in the reset of the space with the type of ext 3 or 4 and mount point /home
<James147> Alberto: dosent matter,
<James147> Alberto: well, that is, it dosent matter if you have under 4 partitions (you can only have 4 pramary partitions) if you want more then make them locigal
<Alberto> I only have 2 partitions, one primary with ntfs and the second free
<kuadrosx> hi, someone know "how to resize a partition in kubuntu's installer?" http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-kubuntu-s-installer
<rtdos> isn't there a curses based im client available?
<Alberto> second question, the next installation question, is the "boot device" or something like that, the options are all the disk (sdb) or each partition (sdb1,sdb2), taking into account that I want to conserve win7, what is the best option?
<kuadrosx> :O have I the same question than Alberto ? :P (caching up)
<James147> Alberto: thats the grub installation part right?
<Alberto> James, I'm not sure, is the same question in the same window on the bottom
<James147> kuadrosx: cant quite remember the installation options :) but I know if you boot the livecd properly you can do it using either "partitionmanager" or "gparted" (you may need to install them)
<Alberto> I mean, the latest question of that window
<James147> kuadrosx: Alberto: give me 5 mins to set up a virtual mecheine and I can better guide you :)
<kuadrosx> James147: :O thanks
<Alberto> James, I found this image: http://laffers.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/snapshot7.png
<Alberto> I ask for the "Boot loader"
<Alberto> "Device for boot loader installation"
<James147> Alberto: ahh yes :) pick one of the drives (/dev/sda or /dev/sdb) should really matter which, (not one of the partitions ie /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2...)  if you only have one disk it should be /dev/sda
<Alberto> I have one external disk but it was disconnected when Installing kubuntu, so, when Installing kubuntu, the computer only had one disk, and it was recognized as sdb
<Alberto> that was normal?
<James147> Alberto: you booted with it pluged in?
<James147> (the external that is)
<Alberto> no
<Alberto> but there is in use one usb port
<James147> Alberto: with a flash drive?
<Alberto> no
<Alberto> I think the first time I run kubuntu, the disk was connected, but later, I disconnected it
<James147> Alberto: its very very unusual for a disk to get /dev/sdb (b indicated the second disk) without another harddisk or flash drive :S
<Alberto> ok James, thank yo so much for the help :-) I'm going to install kubuntu
<James147> Alberto: ahh :) then it might have assigned /dev/sda to the external and /dev/sdb to the internal (alittle strange), it wont change it once booted
<James147> Alberto: select /dev/sdb if thats your internal disk
<James147> (normaly it should select the right drive though)
<kyubutsu> you better backup your data before attempting this dual boot deal
<James147> ^^ yes, always do a backup beforehand :)
<Alberto> James, I almost forget it, I've another question
<Alberto> I tried to connect to my pppoe internet
<Alberto> but couldn't :-(
<Alberto> I opened the configuration window and I added the account configuration (pppoe username and pass)
<James147> Alberto: afraid I dont know much about ppp connections :(
<Alberto> James, are you using kubuntu 10.10?
<James147> Alberto: try installing the "pppoe" package :)
<James147> Alberto: yes
<Alberto> what's your type of internet connection?
<James147> Alberto: connected through a router...
<Alberto> same situation, router and adsl
<Alberto> I think the problem is I could create the connection but I couldn't use it
<Alberto> how to use one?
<James147> kuadrosx: still there?
<kuadrosx> James147: yes
<kuadrosx> James147: I know that gparted could do the work but I like know if the installer can
<James147> kuadrosx: if you ahve the "install alongside other OS" option then the install will resize the selected disk (you can pick by how much by dragging the seperator on the after bar) Otherwise if you pick manual the select the ntfs partition and enter the new size you want it to be... that should resize it without formatting it
<Alberto> James, do you have dsl?
<James147> kuadrosx: although I cannot say you wont lose data this way ;) but I dont see why you would
<James147> Alberto: adsl
<Alberto> James, me too, how do you use your connection?
<Alberto> I can create it but not use it :-(
<James147> Alberto: our connection to the internet is handled by our router, so to conect to the net all I have to do it connected to the router...
<James147> (which is done by plugin it in to the router... no spical config is needed)
<Alberto> ok, James thank you again for your help, I'm leaving now :-)
<kuadrosx> James147: "install alongside other OS" option?
<James147> kuadrosx: on the partitioning page... note that it might not be an option if you have an unusual disk layout (dosnt take much for the installer to not offer that option)
<kuadrosx> hmm ok, I have 3 partitions sda1,sda2, and sda3 so I don't have that option
<kuadrosx> in the manual option when I select sda3(ntfs) the ui show me a dialog with Used as: (do notuse the partition | a list of fs )
<kuadrosx> ...
<kuadrosx> nothing special...
<James147> kuadrosx: select "do not use" if you dont wish to mount it... select "ntfs" and type a mount point if you want it mounted at boot
<kyubutsu> you shouldnt be touching that ntfs partition if you want to preserve windows
<kuadrosx> James147: there is not an option to enter the size...
<James147> kuadrosx: under the manual partition option when you clcik on the partition you want to resize it should give you a option to "Enter the new size"
<kuadrosx> James147: link?
<James147> http://imagebin.org/130165
<kuadrosx> James147: hmm I don't get that field here :(
<James147> kuadrosx: can you post a screen shot of what you get?
<kuadrosx> the column "Used" say "unknow"
<kuadrosx> so, maybe that is why I don't get it :P
<James147> kuadrosx: ahh... then I dont think linux can safly resize it... reboot to windows and use its utils to resize the partition first
<kuadrosx> James147: hmm ok, thanks
<kuadrosx> and thanks to use ubuntu.shapado :D
 * kuadrosx is a shapado's developer :)
<tilted_mind> t
<kuadrosx> James147: :) I just config the windows and now the "install alongside other OS" option is displayed
<kuadrosx> ...
<James147> :) I tend to do manual anyway as I like to create a seperate /home partition
<kuadrosx> yes :P
<wrend> potentially a very lame question, but does this release: 'kubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso' support x64 intel chips too?
<James147> wrend: yes
<James147> wrend: amd64 is compatable with the intel 64bit chips
<wrend> thanks james
<wrend> is it just an indicator of which chip it was compiled on?
<James147> wrend: and generally, amd64, x64 and x86_64 are used interchagablly
<wrend> righto, thanks for the pointer. finally, finally i'm going for a home linux install. its been far too long.
<James147> :D if you need any help jsut give us a shout
<wrend> many thanks
<rtdos> what is the kde equivalent of gedit?
<kuadrosx> rtdos: kate
<rtdos> thanx kuadrosx
<rui> hey people
<rui> anyone knows how to put back the notification on the panel?
<Guest65705> um, hello?
<yuvankumar> hi, i'm running kubuntu 10.10, my screen intermittently freezes every 5 - 10 minutes, for abt 5 secs. How do i find out what is causing the problem?
<yuvankumar> still a newbie with kubuntu, so I don't have much a clue where to start from
<valorie> yuvankumar: you could run top from the console, and watch to see what's using up all your graphics memory
<valorie> sounds like some sort of indexing, or something
<valorie> caution: watching top can become a pasttime
<mika__> hi, is there anyone who has upgraded to kdepim 4.6 using the experimental ppa?
<rork> !ask | mika__
<ubottu> mika__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mika__> rork: i haven't asked to ask, just asked if there is anyone who upgraded :)
<rork> mika__: noticed, but usually there's a reason why you'd like to know which wasn't clear in your question, adding the reason might lead to a faster and more adequate response :)
<marek_> hi all
<mika__> and..............freezed.......... -.-
<mika__> btw, i need someone with kdepim 4.6 to know how he solved the migration as here it's not working, telling that the pwd are wrong, when they're correct
<vmt> Hello all, I have ntop running and need a report for a month how much traffic it was used for a special host. Im not able to find such summary. It version 3.3. MAybe the actuell version 4.03 solves the problem. Can I do such measurement with that version? Can someone help?
<Kenjiro> good morning
<Kenjiro> can anyone tell me which is the KDE version on latest kubuntu?
<volodya_> Kenjiro: 4.51
<volodya_> 4.5.1, that is
<Kenjiro> hmmm ok, thanks
<mika__> anyone with kdepim 4.6? :(
<lieuwe> hey, right now i have my keyboar \d set up to US, but i want to be able to do accents with the alt key, e.g. [alt]+["] [E] would make a e with dots on it.
<lieuwe> any idea what setting i need to change?
<BluesKaj> hi all
<hyrackus> hi
<executor_> xdcc
<marek__> hi all
<samuel> hey guys, im having some problems with my kubuntu
<James147_> !ask | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rethus> who ask me?
<rethus> hi james147 - you remember, i upgrade yesterday - with many problems - to maverick
<rethus> now maverick seems to work well... but i have no sound anymore
<James147_> hey rethus,
<James147_> rethus: check "alsamixer" and make sure all the chanels have volume and arent muted
<samuel> i seem to be having an issue with the compositing effects, each time i boot my laptop ,it is alsways temp disabled, and i must alt shit f12 a few times before it will start again (this is on a fresh install), also , my desktop effect where you go over the task bar and a preview of the window is sposed to pop-up .. it will pop up, but only show an empty box, with just the name of the program .. and an area where to preview was sposed to be.
<James147_> rethus: also, try running "speaker-test" and see if you get sound from that (ctrl+c to stop it)
<rethus> james147: all on
<rethus> no sound at all
<marek__> do you have headset nokia bh-204 (bluetooth one)
<rethus> no sound with speaker-test
<James147_> samuel: could you create a new user and see if it works on them
<rethus> if i start kde, i got 3 noises... than nothing
<James147_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rethus> question: on maverick... there are apt-get the default-tool? i heard, aptitude should become the defualt-tool for package-mangement?
<James147> rethus: afraid not... debian are pushing aptitude as the new default tool, however, on maverick ubuntu have removed it from the default installed applications
<James147> rethus: however, you can reinstall it with "sudo apt-get install aptitude" :)
<rethus> realy strange - isn't it?
<James147> rethus: yeah, not sure why they chose to do that... I for one much prefure aptitude
<rethus> me too
<yofel> not really, they need space on the CD - we already have apt-get, so there's not much point in installing 2 package managers by default
<yofel> I prefer aptitude too though
<yofel> and it's still shipped on server installs
<rethus> why didn't use it instead of apt-get on CD ?
<James147> yofel: but why not get rid of apt-get? espically if debian are also pushing for aptitude as default?
<yofel> don't ask me, ask colin or whoever.. (or file a bug against ubuntu-meta to find out)
<James147> :)
<rethus> maybe some packages left on my system?
<rethus> i have only alsa-base, alsa-oss and alsa-utols
<rethus> alsa-utils
<yofel> rethus: you should have pulseaudio now as maverick uses that by default
<yofel> which is a mess usually :S
<yofel> rethus: install pavucontrol (gtk) and see if anything's muted there
<rethus> k, alsamixer say nothing is mutet, but there was... now i have my sond back
<rethus> but don't fell such stable like the soundsystem before
<rethus> if i change the sound-voume with mouse-wheel, i hear at each step some noise in my speakers
<rethus> Kmix also looks realy strange... all my audio-lines are gone
<rethus> and the sound is realy scratchy
<BluesKaj> yofel, I have to admit that pulseaudio is lessy buggy on maverick , never been a fan but I need it for mencoder audio capture from my pvr along with the video
<rethus> help, what happend wwith my good old sound on my system :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: yeah, it works somewhat, but phonon using alsa directly felt less buggy
<James147> rethus: if you can hear static on the speakers, turn down or mute the mic/capture chanels
<rethus> james147: problem is kmix don't have any other lines than "internal audio analog stereo"
<James147> rethus: use alsamixer
<rethus> and somebody always talk some stupid things repeatly (maybe jieve sound syntesizer)?
<rethus> its the time
<rethus> every minute a vouice tell me the time
<James147> rethus: they clock widget can be configured to speak the time every so often...
<BluesKaj> rethus, try: speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<James147> rethus: not normaly set by default, but you can disable it form the clock widgets settings
<rethus> the lovly girl sound out of my speaker :) but scratchy
<rethus> have found an disable it
<rethus> kmixer seems to me still out of lucid package
<rethus> yes, in alsamixer was choosed mic1 i switch to mic2 and now the sound is clear
<rethus> thanks
<James147> rethus: what version is it (in kmix: help > about kmix)
<rethus> which is the best backend for phonon? i have now xine
<BluesKaj> xine is the default rethus , it should be fine
<rethus> kmix 3.7
<rethus> i wonder where are all my lines in kmix... in alsamixer i see the lines
<rethus> in kmix not
<James147> rethus: have the same version here :)
<rethus> in chanels i have no other channels
<James147> rethus: thats the pulseaudio channels :S as far as I know
<James147> kmix nolonger sees the raw chanels directly but rather oges through pulseaudio (at leasts thats that I can gather goes on)
<rethus> thats a real big step backward
<rethus> :(
<rethus> are there other colume-applets for try which show the lines?
<rethus> could not be the plan, that i always should open alsamixer on console, if i like to adjust one of my lines
<BluesKaj> alsamixer is your best bet for ctrl of line in /out volumes, rethus
<rethus> But is there a version for systemtray
<rethus> or only for commandline
<BluesKaj> dunno , I just use the cli
<rethus> ok, pavucontrol is the only alternate programm to adjust volume on gui in maverick
<BluesKaj> the cli alsamixeris very flexible with alot of options witht F keys if you read the options atr the top
<rethus> i'Äm not glad with this solution
<rethus> wonder why kde is killing all the small well working apps which makes kde such compfortable
<James147> rethus: not sure if its kde or kubuntu...
<rethus> who ever... its not a good idea.
<rethus> thats only my personal feedback
<rethus> what alternate program to puseaudio can i use?
<James147> rethus: technelly you dont need to use a alternitive program... its a middle man between the applications and the sound system (probally alsa) although I dont know what will break if you try to remove it
<rethus> realy creepy
<rethus> wonder why all this things have to be such complicated... even such a easy thing like a vomume mixer... but anyway... hope i find a soultion in the future. thanks for your help
<ubuntu_> i killed grub2 i think, who can help me rescuing it? i failed 2 times and now nothing happens anymore windows wont boot nor linux
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu_> !grub2 does mena?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rethus> have now installed gnome alsamixer, that do the job
<rethus> a pitty that i have to install gnome-applikations to do kde-jobs
<[GuS]> Hi Guys, i've upgraded to KDE4.6rc1 and i have few problems: kmail password for pop/smtp is not being reminded. Knote tray icon not showing, etc. Are know bugs?
<well_laid_lawn> !away > MuzerAway
<ubottu> MuzerAway, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> [GuS], it's an RC , ask in #kde
<[GuS]> I've always asked here about Kubuntu-ppa... but well. Thanks.
<lieuwe> urk, which tard made ark? seriously
<lieuwe> any suggestions for alternatives to ark?
<lieuwe> i need to be able to drag and drop files between two opened archives, without extracting them to a temp folder
<well_laid_lawn> you could try xarchiver
<lieuwe> thanks
<Tm_T> lieuwe: watch your attitude
<lieuwe> Tm_T: yeah, sorry, immabit tired and whatnot, i'll try to be nice :-3
<BluesKaj> lieuwe, try unp , it uncompresses mostly anything
<lieuwe> BluesKaj: i dont want to uncompress, i need to replace some files in a jar file
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> lieuwe, I guess you need java/jdk
<MasterOfIntegral> I have laptop battery isuue with all latest kernels (2.6.31-2.6.35). Too many wakeups from [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick. It's also present in 2.6.36.2 on my machine - it halfes battery life. Do you encounter similar problem? Is there a workaround?
<MasterOfIntegral> It was already filed as a bug in Maverick, someone said there tj
<MasterOfIntegral> that newest kernel doesnt have this, but it is still present
<MasterOfIntegral> BTW: I'm using powertop to check CPU-intensive programs.
<abcdef> Hello?
<abcdef> I'm trying to install kubuntu and having some dificulties ...
<jesu> pues si que sois en el kubuntu este
<abcdef> no habla ... is this a spanish speaking channel?
<abcdef> er ...
<abcdef> no hablo ...
<lieuwe> it's engrish
<abcdef> whew ...
<lieuwe> abcdef: where did you get the impression that this was spanish?
<abcdef> engrish ... cute
<lieuwe> :P
<abcdef> from jesu ...
<abcdef> anywho ...
<abcdef> I finally got the install CD to boot by also having an image on a flash drive, but now I can't seem to partition the HD ...
<abcdef> I'm in the live CD right now .... so I know it works ... it doesn't seem to want to see the hard drives in the system ... any ideas?
<sresu> abcdef: You will have to mount it? Kubuntu live CD, right?
<abcdef> sresu: well, the CD won't boot by itself ... I get "mo medium with a valid filesystem" error ... I tried mounting several of the devices in /dev with no luck ...
<sresu> abcdef: You can use KDE Partition editor
<sresu> Oh
<abcdef> I got to the live cd by having a flash drive with a second image on it in a usb port ...
<abcdef> So I'm making progress ...
<abcdef> the HD is empty ... no OS on it at all ...
<abcdef> MB is a Gigabyte P55A-UD3
<abcdef> I can get to the partitioner but none of the buttons do anything ...
<sresu> What exactly is the problem? It doesn't detects it?
<abcdef> I think not ...
<lieuwe> abcdef: you are booted into the livecd?
<abcdef> lieuwe: yes, with the help of having a second image on a usb  flash drive ... otherwise it won't boot
<lieuwe> abcdef: go burn a working cd first then
<DarthFrog> abcdef:  The statement ""mo medium with a valid filesystem" is the bingo, here.
<DarthFrog> You need to partition the disk.
<lieuwe> or actually boot from cd, and not hd
<abcdef> DarthFrog: I saw that ... I don't think it's detecting the drives in the box at all ...
<abcdef> lemme bring up a console and check /dev ...
<lieuwe> abcdef: boot from the cd then
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Run gparted.  Or kparted.
<DarthFrog> No, not kparted, it's called partitionmanager now. :-)
<sresu> yes that's what i suggested
<sresu> KDE Partition Manager
<DarthFrog> Right.
<DarthFrog> Do as sresu says. :-)
<DarthFrog> abcdef: what happens when you try to boot the LiveCD?
<sresu> hehe
<pedahzur> I have a strange one here. I recently updated to Kubuntu 10.10, and then upgraded to KDE 4.5.4.  My session can login fine, but another account on the computer cannot login (KDM boxes go grey).  I've reset the password. /var/log/auth.log does *not* show an authentication failure (but does if I intentionally put in the wrong password).  Ideas?
<abcdef> DarthFrog: I get the splash screen, I select start kubuntu, I get the splash screen with the moving dots, then I get dumped to the console with the aformentiioned "no valid file system" ...
<abcdef> DarthFrog: also tried the alt cd ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Hmm, that's odd.
<abcdef> got as far as re-mounting the CD and the installer coulldn't find it ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Did you download the CD image?  Did you validate the checksum?
<abcdef> where's the cli here?
<abcdef> DarthFrog: yes ... it's fine ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: ALT-F1, konsole or yakuake.
<DarthFrog> Oops, ALT-F2, not F1
<DarthFrog> I use yakuake.
<sresu> pedahzur: System Settings>Login Screen>Convenience... Check here
<abcdef> DarthFrog: isn't  there a console app I can use on the live cd?
<sresu> Konsole
<sresu> Terminal
<sresu> Konsole is preferabe in KDE though
<pedahzur> sresu: No auto-logins enabled, no password-less logins enabled.
<DarthFrog> sresu: Press ALT-F2, type "konsole".
<sresu> DarthFrog: Yeah, same
<DarthFrog> Oops, that was intended for abcdef, not sresu. :-)
<sresu> abcdef: ^^
<sresu> pedahzur: You will have to go through Login screen settings and check if there is something wrong for you
<abcdef> ok ... konsole running ...
<sresu> pedahzur: You can also try to reset passwords
<abcdef> checking /dev ...
<drewcifer> Good afternoon folks, is there anybody who may be interested in helping me figure out how to get the proper display resolution to show up in nvidia-settings... or just force it to my monitor for that matter?
<pedahzur> sresu: My session logs in just fine, it's the other session that has issues.  I've tried resetting passwords. The crazy thing is, when I enter the correct password, /var/log/auth.log does not show any errors...it does show errors when I enter a *wrong* password, so PAM is processing the password correctly.
<DarthFrog> abcdef: In the terminal, "sudo -i" will give you root privileges.  "cfdisk /dev/sda" - what does that show you?
<sresu> pedahzur: Strange
<sresu> Hold on
<pedahzur> sresu: Yeah, that's what I said. :)
<sresu> pedahzur: Do as DarthFrog says. :-)
<DarthFrog> sresu: ??
<sresu> :P
<pedahzur> sresu: This is showing up in auth.log as well. I don't know if it's fatal...nor do I know if it shows up when I log in: kcheckpass[7002]: pam_env(kdm:setcred): Unable to open env file: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory
<sresu> DarthFrog: I was about to ask for cfdisk /dev/sda
<DarthFrog> sresu: Yeah, but not to pedahzur. :-)
<abcdef> ok ... wierd ... sda1 came up and it's the flash drive ...
<sresu> Ah.. sorry
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Howabout  "cfdisk /dev/sdb"?
<James147> pedahzur: when happens if you create a new user?
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Or "fdisk -l"?
<abcdef> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<pedahzur> James147: Haven't tried that yet, since I have one (existing) user that's working.
<DarthFrog> abcdef: OK, is the drive seen by the BIOS at system startup?
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Time to check the cables.
<abcdef> DarthFrog: yes ... on channel 6 master ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: It sounds like you have a duff drive.
<sresu> pedahzur: I've seen a similar bug to the problem you are facing. Hold on. I'm searching
<abcdef> DarthFrog: duff drive?
<abcdef> I' a geek, but I've never heard that one before ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Swap out that drive for a known good one.  "Duff" = "She's buggered, mate!"
<abcdef> DarthFrog: well, I can't see the cdrom drive in /dev either ...
<abcdef> it seems like the entire disk bus can't be seen or something ...
<sresu> abcdef: Have you tried checking your HD on other system?
<DarthFrog> abcdef:  Do you see anything other than /dev/sda from "fdisk -l"?
<abcdef> I'm existing on the flash drive alone right now ....
<sresu> drive I mean
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Are these IDE or SATA drives?  Could it be a bad IDE cable?
<abcdef> DarthFrog: /dev has sda & sda1 ... that's it ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Methinks you have a hardware issue.
<abcdef> DarthFrog: brand spanking new computer ... hot tested with M$7 ...
<abcdef> all I had them do was wipe the drive ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: If it were me, I'd try booting a Fedora 14 LiveCD and see if the problem persists.
<James147> abcdef: woudl be worth checling for a loose cable... best to reseat the ide and power cables
<James147> checking ^^
<abcdef> Ok ... lemme try fedora core 14 ... I really want to get away from fedora, though ....
<pedahzur> James147, sresu: FYI: I created a new user, and it can log in fine.  Also, no errors shown in /var/log/kdm.log either.
<DarthFrog> abcdef: It's only for diagnostic purposes.
<James147> pedahzur: might be a config error then :S
<sresu> pedahzur: You find any problems with new user created with respect o APM?
<abcdef> changes to fast and requires a fresh install each time ... linux is my main os ...
<sresu> PAM?*
<James147> pedahzur: first check to see if the users own all their own files in their home directory
 * abcdef slinks over to his FC5 box and downloads FC14 ...
<DarthFrog> abcdef: Use SuSE if you prefer. :-)
<abcdef> Ok ... downloading FC14 ... While that's happining, time for some lunch and fuck the wife ... :)
<sresu> James147: THat will have to be done manually. New user or changed user name have some problems wrt to files association i believe
<IdleOne> !language | abcdef
<ubottu> abcdef: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DarthFrog> !language | abcdef
<pedahzur> James147: Yup, user owns all files in their home directory, and all files in ~/.kde.
<sresu> pedahzur: What about PAM?
<James147> pedahzur: try removing the .Xauthority file
<pedahzur> sresu: auth.log shows "pam_env(kdm:setcred): Unable to open env file: /etc/default/locale: No such file or directory" immediately follows by "pam_unix(kdm:session): session opened for user newuser by (uid=0)" so apparently it's not a fatal error.
<pedahzur> James147: Will try that next.
<sresu> pedahzur: For the new user account I mean...
<sresu> pedahzur: Ah-ok
<bittin> computer porn: http://shuffling.se/forum/index.php?topic=497.msg24190#msg24190
<pedahzur> James147: Deleted the .Xauthority file. Still no login.  No errors in auth.log. No errors in kdm.log.
<sresu> James147: I was wondering how does that helps? deleting xauthority ...
<James147> sresu: have had errors in the past where i was unable to login due to that file being wrong... deleteing it fixed the issues
<James147> (htat is normally caused by useing sudo kate rather then kdesudo kate though)
<sresu> James147: or at times x-window-system-core helps
<sresu> Reinstallation I mean
<pedahzur> sresu:  "Reinstallation of x-window-system-core is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." OK...
<pedahzur> sresu: Says it's a "transitional package for Debian etch" :)
<MrUnagi> i am having trouble setting up file sharing.....when i click it in the settings all i get is a username and password entry...
<pedahzur> sresu, James147: BRB...going to try something, but it requires shutting down X.
<James147> MrUnagi: instll samba and kdenetwork-filesharing
<MrUnagi> does there need to be a reset after?
<sresu> ped : I didn't suggest installiing that
<James147> MrUnagi: only a kernel upgrade requires a reboot
<sresu> James147: On Debian I meant it used to like that
<MrUnagi> ah there it is thank you
<MrUnagi> how do i enter admin mode in the system settings?
<James147> MrUnagi: kdesudo kcmshell4 kcmsambaconf
<MrUnagi> omg kubuntu doesn't do sharing easily
<pedahzur> James147, sresu: I'm back. So, shutting down kdm, logging in as the "problem" user, and issuing "startx" from the console works just great...seems it's KDM that's having an issue with the account.
<James147> pedahzur: you could then try to reconfigure kdm "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<pedahzur> James147: Nope.  Heh...mental note: 'kdm restart' kills one's X session. :)
<James147> pedahzur: yes, yes it would :)
<pedahzur> James147: I knew that...but had forgotten it.
<sresu> hehe
<DarthFrog> pedahzur: KDM is configured by the stuff in /etc/kde4/kdm.  You might poke around there and see if there is anything that is limiting your login users.
<rtdos> what is gcompris and should i be scared of it?
<sresu> pedahzur: sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` ~/.Xauthority
<pedahzur> sresu: .Xauthority is already owned by the user...startx from the console works...it's KDM that is having issues.
<pedahzur> DarthFrog: nothing referencing any users I can see in /etc/kde4/kdm...anything in particular I should look for (beside user names)?
<DarthFrog> pedahzur: Don't know, it was a straw grasp. :-)  Do you have gdm installed?  Does it show the same behaviour?
<pedahzur> DarthFrog: No, I don't...haven't tried that yet.
<sresu> pedahzur: I think you need to configure Xauthority that other users  can acces the display.
<pedahzur> DarthFrog: OK, XDM is installed...BRB.
<pedahzur> sresu: ?
<sresu> It actually between Xauthority and kdm
<pedahzur>  sresu: Not following. My user, and a new user I created, both work.
<sresu> I get that
<sresu> its KDM you said is faulty wrt to new user right?
<sresu> reconfigured is done
<sresu> and also restart
<pedahzur> KDM is faulty to existing user...new user worked fine.
<sresu> Why you tend to have strange problems?
<home> hi
<sresu> with your system
<pedahzur> sresu: I wasn't having problems until I upgraded to KDE4. :)
<sresu> pedahzur: Ok :) Was it right initially?
<sresu> DarthFrog: Why you thought XDM was required?
<pedahzur> sresu: KDM in KDE3 could log everyone in just fine. :0
<pedahzur> sresu: I'm going to see if XDM will allow the user to log in.  BRB.
<DarthFrog> sresu: Not XDM, GDM.  Only to see if the problem was with KDM specifically or with a display manager generally.
<DarthFrog> Personally, I'd back up the home directory, delete and recreate the user. :-)
<home> how can i see videos at youtube xD ?
<sresu> DarthFrog: Yeah, that would be my last suggestion to him :)
<sresu> home: It would ask for extra plugins to be installed in firefox. Else intall adobe flash plugin from synaptic
<DarthFrog> home:  "apt-cache search flashplugin".
<DarthFrog> home:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sresu> home:  <sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer>
<sresu> :P
<home> :o
<sresu> home: It usually asks for it on your first use of any browser. Which KDE version?
<pedahzur> sresu, James147: I'm back. :)  XDM logs the user in just fine...sigh.
<home> I must install firefox? ?
<James147> pedahzur: have you reconfigued kdm?
<sresu> DarthFrog: ^^
<home> emmmmmm
<pedahzur> James147: dpkg-reconfigure? yes.
<sresu> home: Konquerer is default. If you need, you can
<home> my version of kubuntu is the 6.06
<sresu> pedahzur: sudo restart kdm?
<pedahzur> sresu: Many times...remember "restarting kdm kills your X session"? :)
<DarthFrog> home: Why so ancient a version?
<pedahzur> DarthFrog: Because it's still supported. :)
<sresu> pedahzur: Yes, usually reconfiguring and after its first use demands resatart as well
<sresu> James147: Its KDM specific
<pedahzur> sresu:  Yeah, it's been restarted a few times since the reconfigure.
<DarthFrog> pedahzur: 6.06 is still supported?  I would have thought that support would have ended in 2009.  LTS is only 3 years on the desktop.
<pedahzur> DarthFrog: Well, for the desktop, yeah.
<home> thank you sresu :D
<home> i don't have other version
<home> xD
<sresu> Welcome
<pedahzur> home: You can download an updated. :)  It's all free. :)
<home> good
<sresu> pedahzur: Have you tried <ssh -X localhost>
<pedahzur> sresu: Yes, that works fine, so does kill *DM, logging in on the console, and issuing startx. It's only when trying to login with KDM that it fails.
<sresu> pedahzur: pastebin /var/log/kdm.log
<pedahzur> sresu: http://pastebin.ca/2034445
<sresu> pedahzur: Also /var/log/syslog
<sresu> since it occured after update
<sresu> Ah.. NVIDIA GLX errors.. (EE) are all errors
<home>  must I go down kubuntu or an update?
<sresu> Fresh install of latest Kubuntu if you have /home separate or backed up
<sresu> I need not highlight you:)
<pedahzur> sresu: Those might be old errors (occurred during updates)...I haven't seen any of those recently.
<sresu> pedahzur: Yes, its all due to update that certain old things are lingering around and causing trouble
<pedahzur> sresu: Possibly.
<sresu> pedahzur: pastebin /var/log/syslog please
<pedahzur> sresu: How much of it?  There's 18,000 lines. :0
<pedahzur> :)
<sresu> recent or day you updated... I'll take a glance
<pedahzur> sresu: I think only the X server 1.9.0 sections in kdm.log should be pertinent.  The Nvidia errors were from my old install where I wasn't running the Nvidia driver.
<sresu> pedahzur: Actually finding and removing all the remainders kdm-kde4 can solve it
<pedahzur> sresu:
<pedahzur> $ dpkg -l|grep kdm
<pedahzur> ii  kdm                                        4:4.5.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1                            KDE Display Manager for X11
<pedahzur> sresu: That's all that's installed.
<sresu> Ah-ok :)
<home> if i download kubuntu will be my version updated ?
<pedahzur> home: You'll want to download an ISO and install it that way, or use do-release-upgrade (google for ubuntu upgrade 6.06 8.04)
<pedahzur> sresu: Uploading my syslog
<sresu> No hold on
<sresu> pedahzur: I don't know why you need a resintallation. Though I shouldn't suggest that
<pedahzur> sresu: Yeah, I'd rather avoid that. :)
<sresu> pedahzur:  /home kept aside and quick reinstallation would be my last sugestion. But still I remember having this error before.. Searching through some of my records .. hold on please
<sresu> pedahzur:  startx, start/stop kdm works fine right?
<pedahzur> sresu: Yup. And logging into the console as the "problem user" and issuing startx works fine too.
<sresu> pedahzur: Its only the initial start which creating trouble for KDM
<pedahzur> sresu: Using KDM to try to login as the problem user is the issue.
<sresu> KDM is failing
<pedahzur> sresu: Yes, but only for that one user.
<sresu> all the users in same group?
<pedahzur> sresu: no, each in their own group.
<pedahzur> sresu: But there are secondary groups of which they are members.
<sresu> Though I was clarifying about multi-users and groups with James147but still what does cat /etc/group give?
<pedahzur> sresu: The working user and the problem user are members of all the same groups except for the admin group (but the newuser, which worked, wasn't part of the admin group either).
<rtdos> what other screen savers are available for kde/kubuntu?
<James147> pedahzur: somce nothing else seems to be working... i wonder what happens if you move all the users config files to another location (ie ~/backup) to make sure there isent a problem with one o0f them
<James147> s/somce/since
<pedahzur> James147: Yeah, I might have to try that...I was hoping to avoid that too. :)
<James147> pedahzur: yeah, i know its not idle... but i am not sure whel else to suggest appart form recreating teh users :)
<pedahzur> James147, sresu: Thank you for all your help.  I really appreciate it.  I think I'm going to give it up for now, I'll come back to this later...I have other things to do at the moment. :)
<sresu> Yesh, likewise as James147
<abcdef> bye-bye
<mr-rich> sresu: ok ... just tried the FC14 CD ... "No root device found ... Boot has failed, sleeping forever." ... :(
<sresu> Is that the exact error you saw? O_o?
<sresu> abcdef/mr-rich: Seems hardware issue
<mr-rich> sresu: exact ...
<mr-rich> sresu: I think it has something to do with SATA/IDE but I'm not sure what ...
<mr-rich> sresu: it's just not seeing any of the HDs ...
<sresu> in BIOS as well?
<sresu> mr-rich: ^^
<mr-rich> sresu: BIOS is fine ... I'll look in BIOS now to tell you what I see ...
<mr-rich> sresu: I have 8 (0-7) ide channels ... the HD is on channel 6 master and the DVDROM is on channel 7 master ...
<mr-rich> sresu: Might the installer have trouble seeing past 4?
<DarthFrog> mr-rich: Well, try plugging your HD into a lower numbered channel?
<DarthFrog> mr-rich: Mind you, that's odd.  If the BIOS can see it, Linux should be able to install and boot from it. <head scratching>
<drewcifer> hey folks, sorry about the repeat question, but I had to close my client and am unaware of any replies. Can anybody help  me with configuring xorg with xinerama and nvidia drivers
<drewcifer> when starting x I get "unable to validate any modes..." I've scoured google to no avail, any help is greatly appreciated
<James147> drewcifer: you should note that kde dosent support seperate screen with xinearama... it is best to use twinview
<drewcifer> thanks for the heads up, I'll mess with that for a while
<drewcifer> James147: that shouldn't have any effect on xorg loading the second monitor, no?
<drewcifer> James147: I was able to force my primary monitor's resolution by using Option "UseEDID" "0" in xorg, but the same solution does not work for the other monitor
<James147> drewcifer: probally not...
<James147> drewcifer: what about defing the resalutuion manually?
<James147> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mr-rich> DarthFrog: UREKA!
<mr-rich> sresu: UREKA!
<mr-rich> changing them to 0 & 1 seems to be working ...
<mr-rich> Go figgure ... :)
<DarthFrog> mr-rich: Congratulations!
<mr-rich> DarthFrog: I think it needs to be on channel 0-5 ... 6 & 7 may be extrainous ...
<DarthFrog> mr-rich: Glad I was able to help.
<mr-rich> now goiing to partitioning ... wish me luck ...
<mr-rich> WOOHOO! found the HD ...
<mr-rich> 1TB drive ... how to partition?
<mr-rich> what's a good size for /?
<DarthFrog> mr-rich: 15 gigs for /, 1 gig for swap, rest for /home.
<DarthFrog> or use a swapfile instead of a partition.
<DarthFrog> Mind you, that's not how I'd partition a server. :-)
<mr-rich> DarthFrog: no /boot?
<James147> ^^ swap size depends on ammount of ram, it isent really needed if you ahve above 2gig of ram unless you want to hybernate then it needs to equal the size of your ram at least
<DarthFrog> A /boot partition is good when / is on a RAID partition.
<DarthFrog> James147: It's been a while.  Does the installer still complain if you don't set a swap partition?
<James147> DarthFrog: it moans alittle, but its easy to ignore :)
<DarthFrog> James147: :-)
<DarthFrog> mr-rich: Other than that, I can see little reason for a separate /boot partition in a desktop system.
<James147> DarthFrog: think thats because swap is important if you have less then 1gig of ram... and dosent really hurt if you dont
<James147> DarthFrog: encrypted / is another reason for a seperate /boot :)
<DarthFrog> James147: My attitude has always been (mind you, this is from admin'ing servers), if you're using any swap, you need more RAM.
<James147> DarthFrog: yeah, I would agree with that... espically nowa days
<DarthFrog> James147: Yes, if you have an encrypted / partition.  But why would a desktop system have / encrypted?  /home, yes.  but /?
<James147> ^^ that is unless you need to hybernate :) then you need swap
<James147> but either way I would use a swapfile instead of a partition, its much more flexable
<mr-rich> can swap be logical?
<DarthFrog> yes
<James147> mr-rich: locigal and primary dosent matter for less then 4 partitions... you only need locical if you want more then 4
<James147> and as far as I know they make no difference for what you want to use them with
<DarthFrog> James147: True for Linux.  Not true for ... lesser OS's. :-)
<James147> :) dont tend to deal with them much
<DarthFrog> I'm with you.  We're both fortunate that way. :-)
<James147> DarthFrog: currently running on 100% linux (even my phone is :D  ) since my windows box decided to `expire`
<rtdos> what other screensavers are available for kde?
<James147> rtdos: try installing (if they arnt already) kscreensaver kscreensaver-xsaver and kscreensaver-xsaver-extra
<rtdos> thanks you.
<rtdos> does this mean they are installed already - Package kscreensaver-xsaver is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rtdos> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rtdos> is only available from another source
<rtdos> E: Package 'kscreensaver-xsaver' has no installation candidate
<rtdos> E: Unable to locate package kscreensaver-xsaver-extra
<FloodBotK1> rtdos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> rtdos: try tunning "sudo apt-get update" first then install them again
<Ridikuel> Hello, how can i make kubuntu ignore my iPhone completely, so i can pass it to virtualbox?
<mr-rich> OT q: Can M$7 run on a 200mb drive ?
<mr-rich> it will be running in a VM ...
<James147> Ridikuel: if you did then virtualbox wontbeable to see it... since it con only see what kubuntu can... You might, hoever, want to note that the version of virtualbox in the repos is missing the required bits to be able to connect to usb devices if i remember correctly... install the one from oracle to be able to do that
<James147> mr-rich: 200mb? I highly doupt it
<DarthFrog> James147: Oracle recently released a new version of VirtualBox, v. 4.0
<James147> even kubuntu needs a couple gigs (although linux in general can go much smaller then that :D  )
<yofel> rtdos: the packages are kscreensaver-xsavers             kscreensaver-xsavers-extra
 * James147 dreads to this what they did to it
<rtdos> i keep getting a no installation candidate error.
<James147> yofel: ahh yes :) missed the s
<rtdos> ah! :)
<rtdos> worked, thanks.
<Ridikuel> James147: VirtualBox 4 sees the Device and Win7 in it tries to install the driver. But KDE still shows me an Apple Cam in the USB Section. And Win7 won't run the device correctly.
<rtdos> is there a keyboard shortcut list that can be printed out somewhere?
<James147> rtdos: global shorcuts can be exported to a file... then you could print that file :)
<mr-rich> what's beter ACPI or IDE?
<mr-rich> in the BIOS?
 * James147 would sa acpi.... but dosent know for sure
<rjwiii> BOO! hi ... it's mr-rich/abcdef/ooga ... live kubuntu install ...
 * rjwiii does a fist pump ...
<rjwiii> er ... while I'm thinking about it ... the install never had me set the root password ... ???
<James147> rjwiii: kuubntu dosent enable the root account at all by deafult and is recommened not to give it a password... use sudo or kdesudo (for gui apps) instead
<rtdos> thanks james.
<James147> rjwiii: the user created during the isntall has full root access via sudo
<rjwiii> James147: prolly safer that way ... especially form me ... :)
<mr-rich> +/.
<rtdos> can the start up disk creator be used with any version of linux or just ubuntu?
<rtdos> i mean, can i use it to create a bootable usb drive using damn small linux?
<James147> rtdos: not sure, but i dont think so... unetbootin, however, can create them for any distro
<rtdos> thanks.
<James147> also... quite a few will work by simply using dd to copy the iso to the flash disk :)
<stuq> anyone know how to change the style of notifier pop-ups in 4.6 RC1?  My nice transparent ones that popped out of the notification icon in the system tray (on the left side on my screen) has been replaced with these clunky solid yellow things in the bottom right...
<rtdos> that's all, just 'dd' ? you mean it doesn't, like extract the files to the flash disk?
<James147> rtdos: dd wont extract the files, but rather just copy the image directly to the device
<James147> (^^ that dosnt mean you end up with a .iso on the flash drive though :)   )
<James147> rtdos: ie "sudo dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdc"   will copy the iso to /dev/sdc  (note that you shoudnt use partitions when doing it this way the the device its self)
<James147> ^^ also that method will distroy anything on the disk :)
<rtdos> oh, ok. thanks, james.
<James147> rtdos: just so you know, all dd does is copy the input file (if=) to the output file (of=)
<James147> rtdos: ^^ and wont work if you want to make a presistant disk :)
<rjwiii> I made / waaaaaaay to big ... I think I'll install again and adjust some partition sizes ...
<rjwiii> bye-bye ...
<James147> rjwiii: how big ?
<James147> rjwiii: and you dont need to reinstall
<rjwiii> like 400GB ... I'll knock it down to 100GB ...
<James147> rjwiii: you should be able to resize the partitons use partitionmanager or gparted
<James147> rjwiii: with a seperate /home?
<rjwiii> yes ... 4 parts /boot swap / & /home ...
<James147> rjwiii: / only needs to be about 15-20gigs /home needs to be as big as you wnat
<rjwiii> James147: that seems small ... I want to run M$7 in a vm ...
<Nismine> Hi guys. I just switched to Kubuntu and so far I like it much better than Ubuntu. However, I miss the Ubuntu font, especially when browsing with Opera. Is there a way to make it look like Ubuntu?
<James147> (note that my current install is only 8.7 gigs for / (excluding /home) and thats with loads of development headers/ the kde-full and texlive-full :)
<rjwiii> James147: this is a fresh install anyway ...
<James147> rjwiii: virtualbox will create the virtual disks in /home, so only that needs to be big
<James147> Nismine: system settings > application appearence > fonts
<sithlord48> is JontheEchidna around?
<rjwiii> James147: how 'bout 50GB for /?
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: yup
<sithlord48> very good..
<sithlord48> mr. Echindna... there seams to be an issue w/ your Qapt ppa for lucid
<James147> rjwiii: you really only need 15-20 gig, any more is largly a waste :) just put the virtual mechecnes disks in /home and you will be fine :)  (they should be in there anyway)
<JontheEchidna> oh? I've not actually tried it out myself since I'm not running lucid
<sithlord48> the bad kind JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> what seems to be the problem?
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115095.0
<sithlord48> i was hoping you would be on
<rjwiii> and where the farook is sound management in KDE?
<Nismine> James147: Which one is the dafault in Ubuntu? I'm using the one called Ubuntu apparently, but it doesn't really look the same.
<James147> Nismine: dont know, as far as I know it uses the new "ubuntu" font.... but #ubuntu will know more
<Nismine> James147: Ubuntu looked "cleaner".
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: oh, looks like the apt package is too new for all of those packages :(
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna:  i figured somethinng like that..
<JontheEchidna> well, that kinda makes it impossible for packages for lucid :(
<James147> Nismine: you might need to enable ant-aliasing on the fonts
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna:  my brother is pissed cause he broke the servers networking  (ass didn't look at the items to be done)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> I'll remove the packages from the PPA
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna:  plz fix i know what im doing but im sure ppl out there using muon dont  they will break stuff..
<sithlord48> maybe i should ask you about ppa's also
<Nismine> James147: Still not quite like Ubuntu but I think it's an improvement :)
<rtdos> james what do you mean by presistant disk?
<James147> rtdos: one advantage live usbs have over live cds is that they can read/write to the usb (if configured to do so) if you simply copy the iso to the disk (by using dd) then the usb wont be configured to do this (it will forget everything when you power it down).... however, usb-creator and unetbootin (if i remember correcly) let you create a "presistant" disk, in that, any settings you configure when running the disk will be saved to a spical part
<James147>  of the disk so that they are preserved when shutting down the system
 * James147 takes a deep breath
<rtdos> oh, wow. thanks james. makes perfect sense.
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> why tehre's no ati drivers in jockey?
<sheytan> i can't install them
<sheytan> 10.10 here
<sheytan> or maybe is there other way i can do this?
<James147> sheytan: you should be able to installed them directly in apt-get (or kpackagekit)
<sheytan> James147 how to? :D
<James147> sheytan: find and install the package for the driver :) dont know which one exactly as I dont use ati
<sheytan> James147 it's my first time, too :/
<James147> sheytan: otherwise try running "sudo apt-get update" and checking jockey again
<Zirg> Hey Gang. Trying to get the google-talkplugin to work here and although it installed without any issues, the SETTINGS page in GMail still states I don't have it installed. Does anyone here know how to correct this?
<rjwiii> man, kubuntu boots FAST ...
<Knoxx3> can somebody tell me how to fix my Kubuntu 10
<rjwiii> Knoxx3: you can start by tell us what's broken ... :)\
<Knoxx3> Evertime i activate the nvidia drivers, i keep getting an ugly bootscreen resolution.
<rtdos> knoxx3 which nvidia drivers are you trying to install?
<James147> Knoxx3: see this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Knoxx3> okay, i'm gonna give it a try n let u know, thanks in advance!
<jepong> any updates on ubuntu one for kubuntu?
<rjwiii> Damn ... can't play any more .... Wife wants to go shopping ...
<rjwiii> 900+GB on /home ... WEEEEEEE!
<rjwiii> bbiab
<James147> rjwiii: how much did you end up with on / ?
<rjwiii> James147: 50gb ... just in case ...
 * James147 still thinks that too much... he has never used above 10gig :)
<rjwiii> 10GB on /boot & 10GB on swap ...
<James147> rjwiii: O-o how much ram do you have?
<rjwiii> James147: 8GB ...
<James147> and boot really dosent need much :)
<Knoxx3> james147, the link provided has the exact description of my problem... but i keep getting an error at step 2. It says No protocol specified and (gksu:10046): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 0:0.  Any suggestions? Thanks!
<James147> rjwiii: do you ever hybernate?
<rjwiii> James147: I might ... and I'm going to be running M$7 in Virtial Box ///
<rjwiii> ..
<rjwiii> gotta go ... wife calling ... she who must be obeyed ... :)
<rjwiii> bbiab ...
<James147> Knoxx3: the guide is for ubuntu... (most guides are) just replace all the gnome stuff with kde stuff (ie replace gtksu gedit with kdesudo kate)
<Knoxx3> Okay... I'm givin' it a go and c how things work. Ta!
<marion> is there anybody out there
<James147> marion: yup
<marion> Just wondering
<marion> usualy if i come in a room i see a flood of conversation
<marion> is there a way to automaticaly dos xset -dpms whenever i log in
<James147> marion: add it to the autostart in system settings
<marion> so i just add it as a shell script?
<James147> marion: yup
<marion> I really need to find out what other cool stuff i can do with this
<marion> i figured out wine finally now i just need to figure out how to transcode files
<James147> marion: soundkonverter  should be able to... although its quite old now... also the latest version of amarok can I beleve (although not to devices yet I dont think.... either way they are working on it)
<marion> i need to turn an asf video into avi or mpeg
<James147> marion: o, video :S not sure about that... well, kdenlive `can` to it, although its abit heavy for jsut transcoding (its a video editor)
<bahy_> Hi every one
<James147> Hello bahy_
<bahy_> allo
<bahy_> hi james
<marion> I will try it
<marion> Hello bahy_
<bahy_> i just installed  kubuntu right now and i cant get a screen resolution higher than 800X600
<James147> bahy_: what graphics card?
<bahy_> on virtual box
<James147> bahy_: you might need to install the guest addons
<bahy_> i tryied but its says that i need admin rights for that
<James147> bahy_: and do you?
<bahy_> i dont know
<bahy_> i guss
<bahy_> i installed it right now and i am using it
<bahy_> any one can help me ?
<marion> James147: when i render it does not save right
<James147> :(
<bahy_> !!!
#kubuntu 2010-12-31
<ahaoa> ,qq
<atum> hello everyone .....just installed kubuntu last night . no sound . any help
<Scutum> hello, Im trying to get my girlfriend to switch to linux, what would be the most recommendable user friendly easy to use version?
<atum> ubunto or debian ... if migrating from linux install kde cause it has an interface that looks like windows
<atum> sorry i meant migrating from windows
<atum> there is a lot of online support and with 3 or 4 commands she will be able to install almost anything
<Scutum> why should I pick kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<matematikaadit> atum: what did you mean with no sound?
<atum> well it has sound on the login , but if i play a video it has no sound
<atum> i have the alsa drivers updated
<James147> Scutum: the main difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop envrioemtn, ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu use kde... which is better is an entrly presonal prefence and I suggest you try both and see which you think she will like more
<James147> :p
<atum> true
<atum> i like both but i believe for a fresh windows migrator kde kinda gives them a extra motivation
<MrUnagi> why is samba sharing so difficult in kubuntu
<matematikaadit> atum: what kind of machine do u use?
<atum> gateway m series
<atum> gateway m-6823a
<atum> when i do a lspci i get "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<atum> uname -a "2.6.32-27-generic-pae #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:07:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"
<EagleScreen> MrUnagi: samba sharing has many improvements in the current development, you will see them in Kubuntu 11.04
 * James147 has been waiting for those improvements since 10.04 :p
<Alberto> Hi, is there someone with pppoe connection??
<Alberto__> aaa
<well_laid_lawn> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<rtdos> i forgot, what's the command to adjust volume through the command line?
<DaemonFC> alsamixer
<rtdos> thx
<BajK> Where can I get a full list of installed packages? I know there is dpkg -l which is fine but how can I get this list "external" i.e. when running another linux?
<BajK> is there a plain text file or something that contains a similar list? (names of packages would be sufficient)
<well_laid_lawn> !clone | BajK
<ubottu> BajK: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab
<BajK> eh... that's no answer to my question
<rtdos> i changed themes, to one of the other built in themes and when my mouse hovers over close, the icons disappear, is this normal?
<rtdos> actually i'm talking about the  window decarations.
<rtdos> decerations.
<rtdos> decorations.
<rtdos> damn. can't spell tonight.
<James147> rtdos: try loggin out and back in, if that dosent fix it then there is probally a problem with the theme
<rtdos> OK. the theme in question is olympic
<rtdos> it worked, james, but my oxygen icons are messed up.
<rtdos> is there a cache somwhere i need to clean out?
<rtdos> actually it's my crystal icons that are messed up.
<James147> rtdos: whats messed up about them?
<rtdos> they look corrupted / scrambled
<James147> rtdos: :s then try changing the icon theme theme
<rtdos> i did. the only one that seems to work without looking corrupted is monochrome.
<rtdos> james, is there a cache or something i need to clean out or how do i reisntall the icons themes? (i'm using the one that came with kubuntu using the sudo apt-get install kde-all option)
<rtdos> i haven't installed any extra icon themes.
<James147> rtdos: not sure if reinstalling would help... (also dont know the package name  :)  )  and I dont know exactly where the cache might be (try the ones in .kde)
<James147> or .icon
<rtdos> ok i'll look there.
<rtdos> what does .cache contain?>
<rtdos> there is no single utility to delete cache files and folders is there?
<James147> rtdos: dont know exactly, :) but I have delteded it before... without any noticaly side effects
<rtdos> ok.
<rtdos> ok. deleted i'm gonna reboot and see if that helps.
<rtdos> when minimizing and maximizing windows is there a way to adjust the animation speed?
<James147> rtdos: system settings > desktop effects    there you should beable to adjust the global animation speed, or indivdually on some of the effects
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know how to get maximised windows to undecorate in kde?
<Daskreech> rtdos: should be
<Daskreech> with desktop effects
<Daskreech> Paddy_NI: write a script for it
<rtdos> i'm not sure what i'm looking for.
 * James147 knows that plasma-netbook does it by default, but dosent know how to make plasma-desktop it off by hand
<Paddy_NI> Daskreech: you are forgetting the "first become a programmer" bit
<Paddy_NI> :)
<James147> rtdos: on the general tab of desktop effets "animation speed:"
<Daskreech> Paddy_NI: You'd be surprised how simple they are to write
<rtdos> doh! if it were a snake it would've bit me. :)
<Paddy_NI> aint got the time or real interest at the moment
<Paddy_NI> was really just wondering what plasma-netbook uses to achieve this effect
<Daskreech> Scripts
<Daskreech> well rules
<Paddy_NI> Does it perhaps add a rule to window specific overrides
<Daskreech> but effectively the same thing
<Paddy_NI> I wonder what the line is
 * James147 has a feeling you can add an option to ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc... but is unsure
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> maco: Mind sharing your brain for a sec?
<Daskreech> James147: might be possible. The rules are in plasma-netbook so might be able to toggle them there
<James147> ^^ hmm dosent seem to be doing it in plasma-netbook here :s
<Paddy_NI> I am using the air for netbooks theme but its not really changing anything
<James147> duh... kwin not plasma... http://hanschen.org/2010/04/01/hide-window-border-for-maximized-windows/
<Paddy_NI> James147: Excellent man thanks a bunch :)
<rtdos> ha! ha! ha! i think i found a bug in either kde, kubuntu, or firefox: i just changed my icon settings, desktop effects, etc. and lost my forward / backward icons in firefox. relation somehow?
<rtdos> i just duplicated it, too.
<BajK_> rtdos: would you mind posting it to kde bug tracking system? (:
<BajK_> or at mozilla
<rtdos> where ?
<rtdos> should i post it in both?
<James147> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rtdos> any idea where or how to report it to mozilla ?
<James147> rtdos: might not be mozillas problem, I would report it to ubuntu first
<James147> (as far as I know kubuntu dose some things to intergrate firefox better with kde
<James147> firefox-kde-support  << is responsible for that i think
<rtdos> OK, will do. thanks guys.
<rtdos> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<James147> rtdos: they are two different programs that essentially do the same task...
<Daskreech> rtdos: one does more helpy stuff one is more configurable but really annoyingly split up
<James147> rtdos: I prefure aptitude over apt-get as I find it more intuative to use... and it has a nice terminal-gui when run without arguments :)
<Daskreech> and it's the one app whereas Apt needs like 4 different commands
<Daskreech> apt-get apt-cache apt-file apt-cdrom
<iLinux> how to change WM in kubuntu to compiz?
<rtdos> ahaoa, ok, thanks james.
<Daskreech> iLinux: compiz --replace
<James147> iLinux:  System settings > deafult applcations > window manager ....
<rtdos> under desktop settings how do i set the translucency for the task bar?
<James147> iLinux: but I have to ask, whats wrong with kwin ? :)
<James147> rtdos: you dont, thats a theme thing... need to edit the theme or use one with the transparency you want
<iLinux> James147: i don't know, often i change decor (download) it's close automatically, but there's no response with the Decor
<rtdos> oh. ok.
<iLinux> oh... oh yea.. I need to change to KDE first.
<tiago> hi... how do i install codec "vcdxrip" in k3b?
<iLinux> Sorry how to change WM to compiz again?
<James147> iLinux: System settings > deafult applcations > window manager ....
<Daskreech> iLinux: compiz --replace
<rjwiii> Does KDE have a applet like gkrelm for monitoring the MB?
<woodzy> does anyone know why radio tray does not work under kde ?
<Tm_T> rjwiii: there is several, most simple is system load viewer
<rjwiii> Tm_T:  I like how gkrelm stays on the desktop ... where is "system load viewer"?
<Tm_T> rjwiii: in desktop, rightclick and select "add widgets"
<valorie> woodzy: what is "radio tray"?
<valorie> I've never heard of that
<woodzy> a radio player that sits in the system tray - http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<woodzy> wonder if it needs some of the libraries from gnome?
<woodzy> it loads in the tray but won't play any stations.
<timboy> anyone know how to use the ubuntu SSO from login.ubuntu.com as an openid?
<valorie> did you load it from packages?
<valorie> it should have pulled in what it needs
<woodzy> yes i used sudo apt-get install to retrieve it.
<valorie> sec
<woodzy> do you see it valorie?
<valorie> yes, sorry
<valorie> can you start it from the console, so you get some readout when you try to use it?
<valorie> because there could be a number of problems
<valorie> perhaps it isn't "calling out" -- telling the station "send me a stream"
<valorie> the stream itself could be dead, or the URL mangled
<valorie> you could have sound problems- it's playing, but you can't hear it
<valorie> if you are using gstreamer, that doesn't stream
<valorie> oddly enough, given the name
<valorie> I have an old dog who gets restless at night sometimes
<valorie> plays most media formats (based on gstreamer libraries)
<valorie> afaik, gstreamer as a backend to phonon doesn't work on streaming
<valorie> but maybe it's used directly, rather than as a backend
<valorie> in general, KDE uses phonon with backends
<Daskreech> valorie: :-) Hah nice observation
<valorie> lots of experience with Amarok and streaming
<valorie> but thanks
<valorie> I've tried to use other stuff to listen to radio, but I always come back to Amarok
<Daskreech> i'm ashamed to say I use kaffiene for that
<valorie> no shame to anyone
<valorie> use what you like
<valorie> as do I
<valorie> my husband is a Windows user
<valorie> lol
<geekosopher> valorie: I use mpg123 for radio, 0/
<Daskreech> valorie: Ah poor man :)
<Daskreech> Argh
<geekosopher> Daskreech: frugal living is a virtue
<geekosopher> ;)
<Daskreech> trying to make a deb and it keeps coming out with only the config files
<geekosopher> its 70MBs vs. 600KBs Daskreech
<Daskreech> geekosopher: I like a touch of indulgence
<Daskreech> geekosopher: hitting Ctrl+F9 is a nice pleasure for example
<geekosopher> Daskreech: nice, its the first time I came to know about it ;)
<Daskreech> So I guess i shoudl prompt you to try typing the name of the program that you want?
<valorie> well, it would be better to do it in an actual console
<valorie> so you have the output to look at
<valorie> dunno if f9 will do that for you
<geekosopher> valorie: when I open a .pls file in amarok, it adds 3-4 items in playlist; all playing the same channel, is it the file or amarok?
<Daskreech> valorie: guess you haven't tried Ctrl+F9 :)
<valorie> that would be the file
<valorie> I've never seen that
<valorie> give the file URL and I'll try it
<valorie> the stuff I'm listening to now is just funny
 * valorie is listening to Engel by Rammstein on 20 Years on MTV: 1997 [Amarok]
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I like the whistling
<geekosopher> any http://listen.sky.fm/public3/guitar.pls valorie
<valorie> just one stream
 * valorie is listening to Stream (http://u15c.sky.fm:80/sky_guitar) [Amarok]
<valorie> which leads me to believe they have more than one format or something
<geekosopher> hmm
<geekosopher> valorie: thanks, just wanted to confirm :)
<valorie> np
<valorie> by the way, I "added stream" with the same URL you gave me
<geekosopher> ok, I downloaded the .pls file and opened it with amarok, should that be any different?
<valorie> downloaded?
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> I've never tried to download a stream
<geekosopher> yes, when I go to sky.fm website, they have the list of files. clicking on one of them, downloads that '.pls' file
<valorie> I just used the playlist top menu, add stream
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> you know you can get the skyfm script within Amarok
<valorie> that will probably get you the best functionality
<geekosopher> no! how?
<valorie> as you'll be able to browse their streams within the Internet part
<Daskreech> http://debian.pastebin.com/rK7nPFkD Can anyone look at the errors that I'm getting when I try to make the deb package for Coova Chilli
<valorie> Tools > Script Manager > Get New Scripts
<valorie> I just searched for sky to see for sure
<valorie> oh good lord this CD is silly
 * valorie is listening to Everybody by Backstreet Boys on 20 Years on MTV: 1997 [Amarok]
<valorie> lol
 * iLinux is away:  iLinux  The Ubuntu Revolution. Working: [ON] - OFF
<iLinux> ubottu: tell iLinux about away
<ubottu> iLinux, please see my private message
<geekosopher> valorie: tried to install 'SkyFm Scrip' by Monolob, but it says 'could not install "SkyFm Script": file not found'
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, you can look at KDE-apps.org
<valorie> and see what's up with the file
<geekosopher> sure
<valorie> there may be more than one?
<valorie> I ahve coolstreams , play ogg, and shoutcast installed
<valorie> shoutcast doesn't seem to work very well
<valorie> all of them have dead stations
<valorie> I think people get tired of keeping the scripts current
<valorie> of course I should give them bug reports, so boo on me for not doing so
<DaemonFC> shoutcast is AOL, they already said they were hostile to non-AOL implementations
<valorie> oh, I didn't know that
<valorie> maybe I should just ditch it, and try icecast instead
<valorie> all of the streaming scripts seem to have dead spots, so far
<valorie> some parts full of content that works
<valorie> other parts, dead link after dead link
<DaemonFC> VLC dropped Shoutcast after AOL threatened them
<DaemonFC> that's the last I've bothered with it
<valorie> that's why it is no longer a basic part of Amarok
<valorie> only a script
<valorie> oo|o to 'em
<valorie> I think I installed it to test something for someone
<valorie> geekosopher: looks like you have to download and uncompress outside of Amarok before installing it via the Script Engine
<geekosopher> ok
<geekosopher> valorie: read the comments at the bottom of the app page at kde-apps.org? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/SkyFm+Script?content=133322
<geekosopher> I am trying it, hope the problem doesn't show up
<valorie> well, months ago we had a problem in the script engine window
<valorie> in the get new stuff part
<valorie> but that's been fixed for a long time
<geekosopher> ok
<valorie> so if you are reasonably up to date, shouldn't be a problem
<valorie> I know a lot of the devels use the script, or at least listen to skyfm
<geekosopher> valorie: just downloaded the tar file, then 'Install Script' from Script Manager and selected the tar file... it works great!
<valorie> \o/
<geekosopher> and now no multiple items in the playlist :)
<valorie> did you quit amarok and start again?
<geekosopher> yes, it asked me to
<valorie> sometimes that is the magic
<valorie> well, hmm
<geekosopher> after restarting I had to activate the plugin manually
<valorie> ok
<geekosopher> I don't know if those two steps could be avoided
<geekosopher> you would know better, you are the devel ;)
<DaemonFC> dinner
<valorie> the devel
<valorie> lol
<DaemonFC> errr
<valorie> I'm the writer
<DaemonFC> wrong window
<valorie> now devil -- we can debate that
<valorie> lol
<glick> hey is there a japanese ubuntu channel?"
<valorie> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<francesco_> Salve, non riesco a far funzionare il microfono, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<francesco_> risolto
<valorie> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<valorie> hmm
<valorie> maybe portugeuse?
<valorie> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Peace-> :) hi
<Riddell> hi Peace-
<Peace-> Riddell: hi :)
<Shruikhan> Hallo at all
<Shruikhan> Hallo at all. I want install in dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu by doing a separate installation of the two os.es. I know how to do all the process, but my doubt is regarding a partition.I usually use 4 partition /boot / swap /home. Now, i consider to install ubuntu by using this partitioning system, and after i'll install kubuntu. For Kubuntu i'll share home by a different user account
<Shruikhan> and swap but what about the boot partition?think to share that partition by mountig /boot of kubuntu on that
<Peace-> Shruikhan: well
<Riddell> Shruikhan: why do you want to dual boot?  ubuntu desktop and kubuntu are different GUIs for the same base system
<Peace-> Riddell: i have the same stuff
<Peace-> ubuntu install a lots of gtk stuff
<septam> waddup
<Peace-> menu got messed up then if you instal kde too
<septam> waddup
<Peace-> Shruikhan: well i will use only this /  /home and spaw
<Peace->  /home will be shared
<Riddell> Peace-: by messed up you mean shows the applications you have installed?
<septam> waddup
<Peace-> Riddell: have you ever tried  to install kde on ubuntu gnome on kde?
<Riddell> septam: stop saying that
<septam> ok
<septam> my bad
<septam> and i i don't wanna stop
<septam> if
<septam> *
<septam> linux is da bomb
<septam> i'm new
<Riddell> Peace-: yes
<Peace-> and it's bad
<septam> i love it
<Peace-> tooo much programs
<septam> for real
<Peace-> with the same function
<Peace-> you can't find easly programs
<Riddell> septam: go to #kubuntu-offtopic for random chat (although it's probably quiet today being hogmanay)
<Peace-> so if you like it's better install only gtk programs that you like
<Peace-> you don't need all gnome destkop
<septam> why should i go there
<Peace-> septam: spam = kick
<septam> i got question
<septam> about linux
<Peace-> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<septam> because i'm new
<Peace-> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<septam> in fact i have questions about
<septam> a fortiget firewalla
<septam> firewall
<Peace-> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<septam> which is getting on my nerves
<Peace-> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<septam> does someone know about fortiget ??
<septam> and i'm french
<Peace-> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<septam> so it doesn't help
<septam> lol
<septam> oh ok
<septam> aight
<Peace-> learn english then.. i am italian...
<septam> my english
<septam> is not don't bad
<septam> anyway
<septam> i'm off
<Peace-> alleluia
<BloodyRain2k> damn, peace's not here >-<
<lieuwe> hey, running a program form an upstart job doesnt set the working directory right, how do i change it to a specific folder?
<javier_> hi! I think my problem is recurrent but, is it already possible to solve the problem with black rhombus with "?" in KDE4? Thanks
<javier_> I know I can rename the file using konsole, but I would like something permanent...
<rethus> have upgrade to maverick with many problem, cause i had before lucid-backports.
<rethus> now many packages are still lucid
<rethus> how can i reinstall (for example) kubuntu-desktop) with all dependecies with downgrade to maverik package
<rethus> in past, i think in synaptic i could mark all and use "reinstall all marked" but this is not possible anymore - all options like that are grayed out
<rethus> and if i change a package in synapic, he try to remove other packeges instead of solving dependencys and downgrade them too
<rethus> why the reinstall-option is always deactivate in synaptic?
<yofel> rethus: no idea about the reinstall button in synaptic, haven't used it in months, but for kubuntu-desktop you need to remove it and install it again, reinstall doesn't do anything useful (and try muon instead of synaptic btw.)
<yofel> rethus: for KDE you might have to add the kubuntu updates ppa (ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa) for maverick though so it get's updated right
<rethus> so i have to change to init 3
<yofel> rethus: no, and init 3 doesn't do anything useful anyway
<rethus> or can i remove and reinstall out of thw xsystem?
<yofel> rethus: sure, 'kubuntu-desktop' is just a meta package, removing it won't remove anything else
<rethus> but i'm afraid, reinstall doesn't happend
<rethus> cause all this lucid-packages has tair own dependencys
<rethus> and maveric-stable is older than lucid backports
<rethus> so what to do?
<yofel> rethus: add kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<rethus> only chance to get also maveric-backports?
<rethus> but then, i will have the same trouble like these days if i try to dist-upgrade ?!
<yofel> well, probably no, lucid backports had 4.5.3, maverick updates has 4.5.4, so it should update fine
<rethus> problem in past was, that the upgrade process seems NOT to pay attention on packports-repos even if its enterd.
<rethus> so i have add maverick backports bevore dist-upgrade... but doesn't worked
<rethus> whats with the future... if i take now maverick-backports... will there be problems to upgrade to normal (stable) next distribution?
<yofel> rethus: I never said to enable maverick backports
<yofel> I said *updates*
<rethus> but ppa is packports - or i'm wrong?
<yofel> no, backports is 'kubuntu-ppa/backports', updates is 'kubuntu-ppa/ppa'
<rethus> how can i add this to kpackagekit... only type in kubuntu-ppa/ppa ?
<rethus> or ppa: kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<yofel> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<rethus> yofel: great, 224 updates...
<rethus> i'll try
<rethus> thanks
<yofel> thank me after it works..
<rethus> :D
<rethus> but why this ppa-packages not by default activated?
<rethus> i'll be glad if i get a clean maveric back... in future i keep off backports and experimental repositories
<yofel> rethus: because NO ppas are activated by default since they're not part of the official kubuntu release
<rethus> who made this ppa repos,
<yofel> (the updates ppa exists since the kubuntu developers didn't have permission to upload KDE point releases to the ubuntu archive)
<yofel> that was changed recently, but getting that into official -updates takes a while
<rethus> yofel: so some developers keep the system uptodate and put it in thair own repos on ppa ?
<javier_> hi! I think my problem is recurrent but, is it already possible to solve the problem with black rhombus with "?" in KDE4? Thanks
<yofel> rethus: well yeah, the problem was that KDE is pretty large, and putting so many changes into -updates has some risks. So since they couldn't update KDE the official way the kubuntu developers decided to use a PPA
<javier_> I know I can rename the file using konsole, but I would like something permanent...
<shane4ubuntu> ok, k3b automatically checks the md5sum and that is nice, however if I don't have the md5sum, then that probably doesn't mean much right?
<tsimpson> without something to compare the sum to, no
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: that is what I thought, thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<HH-2843> hey, can i tile these things?
<HH-2843> and where is the channel info??
<HH-2843> o.. ok.. down there..
<HH-2843> who the f*** is what...
<HH-2843> Ubunta!
<HH-2843> no no no.. you just ignore Me...
<HH-2843> :)
<HH-2843> and by the way..
<HH-2843> Happy New Year!
<rork> HH-2843: tile what things?
<rethus> yofel: ok, I'm back up after upgrade.
<rethus> but everytime i start kde, the sound in kmix is muted, and if i unmute, totaly overload
<rethus> seems not to hold my settings for next restart.
<rethus> any idea, what i could do?
<yofel> no, I don't know much about sound :/
<Shruikhan> I cant enable subwoofer
<Shruikhan> can someone help me??
<rethus> maverick seems to have some good updates, but i hate the pulseaudio-upgrade.
<rethus> :(
<rethus> only problems since the first second
<BluesKaj> rethus, open alsamixer in the terminal, and set the ctrls there
<rethus> i do this yesterday
<rethus> nevertheless the soundsettings was not saved
<BluesKaj> Shruikhan, same for you , open alsamixer in the terminal, use the F keys to find the LFE, ctrl use the arrow keys to control the volume
<rethus> i think using pulseaudio is only usable for ubuntu - means gnome. Cause for kde there seems to be no stable apps for using it.
<rethus> fact is... i have to use padevchooser, gnome-alsamixer ... this are all gnome apps. Hope kde will soon implement some pulseaudio-stuff.
<rethus> i restart again
<rethus> and all in kmix audio is muted
<rethus> if i activate ... scratchy - overloaded sound
<rethus> so i have to change mic 2 to mic1 and back to mic2 than the sound not scratchy
<rethus> whats this?
<Shruikhan> hallo..?
<Shruikhan> can i troll someone?
<yofel> rethus: you could go to #kubuntu-devel and ask what you should file a bug against for that
<yofel> rethus: and you *can* try to remove pulseaudio, if it's not there phonon should fall back to alsa (or try to put 'autospawn = no' into ~/.pulse/client.conf and reboot)
<yofel> Shruikhan: troll no, but I fear there's just nobody here that knows the answer for your subwoofer problem currently
<BluesKaj> rethus, check this out : http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/alsamixer-and-alsactl-store-adjust-and-save-alsa-mixer-settings-p29/
<BluesKaj> Shruikhan, http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/alsamixer-and-alsactl-store-adjust-and-save-alsa-mixer-settings-p29/
<rethus> but nevertheless the trouble i have after Maverick-Upgrade, my dolphins now didn't crashed 5-10 times a day
<rethus> thats good news :D
<rtdos> this is the error i get when i run radiotray from the command line.
<rtdos> Could not bind to Gnome for Media Keys
<rtdos> do i need to install the gnome media libs?
<BluesKaj> radiotray?
<Daskreech> A radio that sits in your tray
<BluesKaj> looks like it needs python
<shane4ubuntu> ok, everytime my mouse (trackball wireless usb) sets idle for a few moments, it disconnects, and I have to pick it up and hit reconnect on the bottom of my trackball with a pen, this is terrible annoying, just started today out of the blue????  Any ideas?
<shane4ubuntu> is it pre 2011 desktop jitters??? :)  I would think it would have to do with power management, but not sure,
<shane4ubuntu> Well, here is some info uner Input Devices, Cordless Optical Trackman it says this:  You have a logitech mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, batteries ?
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: I wouldn't think, usually if it is the batteries, it hitting the connect button on bottom doesn't reconnect it.
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: could be they are getting low though??  I"m not sure.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, if you run wireless stuff like KB and mouse then buy a cheap battery tester .. it will come in handy in these situations
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: well, when I ran gnome it would alert me that my mouse battery was low, so there wasn't a need.
<Daskreech> Or rechargeable batteries
<shane4ubuntu> I'm a partially converted gnome user
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: those are what I have and use. :)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Come in We have Kake and Kookies :)
<BluesKaj> I use one and if the batteries drop below 50% then I have probs
<shane4ubuntu> I guess I will change the batteries and see if that helps
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: how about Koffee with Kaffine?
<BluesKaj> a bttery tester is handy for all kinds of household devices
<Daskreech> Konceivable
<sx> kaka
<sx> kake
<sx> ?
<rtdos> i have python installed.
<shane4ubuntu> arrrgh, ok, seems none of my batteries are working in ths thing now
 * shane4ubuntu breaks out the multi-tester to go on a battery testing spree
<BluesKaj> rtdos, I tried trayradio ... it din't work for me either , some dependencies are depracated according to the errors I got whem launching from the cli
<shane4ubuntu> very odd one battery reports 1.3  and the other 0.3  odd, I would think they would die evenly
<rtdos> a gnome only app, perhaps?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: no reason why they should.
<Daskreech> batteries are very analog :)
<shane4ubuntu> I guess, that is odd though
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, I encountered the same thing ..uneven usage in the same device
<Daskreech> sitting in the store with one facing out to the sun would ruin that one while protecting the rest
<Daskreech> Lots of reasons why batteries discharge at different rates
<rtdos> BluesKaj - http://kde-apps.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=220x221x56x57x58 - any other players for kde like radiotray that don't use Amarok?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, where in that page does it say radiotray uses amarok?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, we are getting slightly off topic here, but if they discharge un-evenly, in the mouse, I just take them both and and put them in the charger, seems like that wouldn't be good for them???  They are NiHM not NiCad    ??
<BluesKaj> dunno shane4ubuntu
<rtdos> it doesn't. the homepage for radiotray is here - http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<shane4ubuntu> ok, two new batteries and we will see if that works better.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: yeah but not a lot you can do about it. The two of them being different levels puts pressure on the higher volt one
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I think it is the Battery manufacturer's way of ensuring you buy new rechargeable batteries, a conspirist theory. :)
 * shane4ubuntu actually needs to weed out his old bad recharable batteries, and replace them.
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: They can't overrule physics
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks again guys for helping me with such a silly problem.
<BluesKaj> rtdos, maybe if you use the sourceforge version , it will work , since compliling will require you to install all required dependencies etc
<BluesKaj> BBL
<rtdos> i tried that. the sourceforge version is .61 while the kpackagekit version is .62 (oddly).
<rtdos> doh!
<Daskreech> rtdos: ha what's the svn status of the code?
<rtdos> blueskaj, i installed minitube which installed the gstreamer and now it works. so i wonder why it's not installing all the libs it needs from the kpackagekit?
<rtdos> daskreech, how do i fine the svn status of the code?
<rtdos> according to his blog it was updated last week.
<Daskreech> rtdos: I just mean how long ago was .61 put out. .62 might be very close to being released and some distros are more gungho to ship new stuff than others
<Daskreech> Well some packagers at least
<rtdos> according to his blog .61 was  just released.
<rtdos> december 22 is the date on the blog for .61
<Daskreech> rtdos: Oh wow Hmm
<Daskreech> Maybe kpackagekit has a timemachine package?
<rtdos> yea, thats what i said daskreech
<shane4ubuntu> can I tar a file and limit it's file size to like 50mb chunks?  or only with zip?
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: you can tar it, then split it up into 50MB chunks
<tsimpson> hint: look at the "split" command
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: ok, thanks!  I will check that out.
<Daskreech> or you can use -L
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: -L?  I found k to specify size
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ohh, I see, I was reading some apparently old doc:  http://www.computerhope.com/unix/utar.htm
<vinnie_> is there a way to adjust speaker balance in kde4?
<fanfare> Hi Folks, is there an lanmap(2) alternative already in repos?
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: ok, I found this explaining split, but I too am stumped on how to undo something like that then.
<shane4ubuntu> http://forums.devshed.com/unix-help-35/creating-multivolume-tar-files-with-incrementing-name-427839.html  tsimpson  the link. :)
<tsimpson> cat is a good way to join files ;)
<tsimpson> eg: cat my_archive.tar.gz.* > my_archive.tar.gz
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: so then cat could just join them to be untarred normally?
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> or you could use "cat my_archive.tar.gz.* | tar xzf -" to untar in one go
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: tar -M works as well :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, that isn't too bad, I would still like to figure out how to do this straight through with tar though, 7zip does it
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: tar czf | split - blah
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I haven't be successfull in getting that to work, can I use it with bz2?
<Daskreech> replace z with j
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I mean straight with tar -cvjf -M -L 20720 mytar.tar.bz2 folder
<shane4ubuntu> doesn't seem to like that.
<Daskreech> You don't need the v
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: I like the v. :)
<uberkrishta> hello everyone
<uberkrishta> any up ?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Fine :)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ok without the v I get this error:  tar: Cannot use multi-volume compressed archives
<shane4ubuntu> also with the v
<shane4ubuntu> tar -cjf -M -L 20720 2002.tar.bz2 2002  <<<  there is the command I'm using
<rtdos> daskreech, since neither the package manager or downloading directly from the website installed the necessary libraries, would that be a bug or what ?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: What's the M for?
<shane4ubuntu> M is multidisk?  I'm not sure saw it in an example
<Daskreech> rtdos: for the package perhaps do you have it installing recommended ?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ahh, no -M  that seems to be working, at least I think I took out the v so I don't know what it is doing. :)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: :-D
<Daskreech> I think M is the reverse of -L it puts it back together
<Daskreech> at least it does in my head
<rtdos> daskreech, how ? first i used sudo apt-get then i used kpackage kit and then i tried the website. neither of the ways one would normally use installed gstreamer (which i didn't catch until i installed mini-tube)
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: thanks the -M was the problem, I think -M is for multivolume so that you can specify where to write it to, like CD or something
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: you may be right though.
<shane4ubuntu> odd, is it keeping all that in ram till it is done?
<shane4ubuntu> it is working away, but I don't see any files
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: no tar works as a stream
<Daskreech> it puts it into the words directly after the -f
<shane4ubuntu> which should output 20mb files as it goes along right?
<Daskreech> what's the command that you used?
<shane4ubuntu> I need a good using tar guide, it is one of those complex programs with more options than a swiss army jack knife
<shane4ubuntu> tar -cvjf -L 20720 2002.tar.bz2 2002
<Daskreech> technically a jack knife is pretty simple even if carried by someone in the swiss army
<Daskreech> What does f refer to?
<shane4ubuntu> foobar?
<shane4ubuntu> lol, well that failed, so the -L option needs to be before f?
<Daskreech> no the file name needs to be after the f
<Daskreech> like immeadietely
<shane4ubuntu> right, so I probably have a -L20720 file somewhere on my system?
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, there it is. :)
<Daskreech> congrats
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, I hate removing files with odd characters starting their name!  rm -v (yes I like v) \-L20720 doesn't seem to work
<Daskreech> now if only mv took a -L option it would be humourous watching you try to rename it :)
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Why don't you just split that file to the filename that you want?
<shane4ubuntu> with the split command?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, what is the command line trick to remove a file named, -L20720   I know I can use gui, but like to learn
<shane4ubuntu> oh, got it, rm taught me, rm ./-L20720
<fanfare> is there an lanmap(2) alternative already in repos?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: ok, -L doesn't work for me I have tried it everywhere
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: Should have just split the file :)
<Daskreech> or renamed it at least
<shane4ubuntu> I would prefer it all rolled into one app so I don't need to use two, I'm archiving old pictures
<Daskreech> well .... technically you are already using two since you ahve a j option
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: well, it was full size, uncompressed, and I'm tinkering to learn
<shane4ubuntu> so I can compress pictures, upload them to online storage small chunks for easy upload/download
<shane4ubuntu> I wanted to do it with tar, but well, that has proven difficult, 7zip will do it I guess.
<Daskreech> sure
<shane4ubuntu> rar will too, but somehow I feel that tar is linux owned, and the others, aren't
<Daskreech> ?
<Daskreech> Tar is quite a bit older than linux
<Daskreech> maybe by a decade
<shane4ubuntu> oh, could be, I don't really know, other than tar is every linux distro under the sun, it is the Linux compressioin/decompression tool.  not really owned by linux, just every linux distro has it.
<Daskreech> Yeah ... except that it doesn't compress :)
<Daskreech> it tars :)
<shane4ubuntu> oh, right, true, I guess techincally it uses gzip and b?zip to compress
<Daskreech> or compress if you are old school and senile
<templar_visible> Hi there is somethings being downloaded from phallus1.diddyinc.com. I am sure I have never visited that website before. I have not given any updates too.
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<Daskreech> templar_visible: block it
<templar_visible> Daskreech: how?
<Daskreech> firewall. Iptables/ Plugging the computer out of the network :)
<templar_visible> I have Gaurdog, but it can only block ports. I am not comfortable with Iptables
<Snowhog> fanfare: Are you into building lanmap2?
<fanfare> Snowhog: as i didnt find anything i now build lanmap2
<Daskreech> templar_visible: what is downloading it?
<Snowhog> fanfare: See https://github.com/pizza/lanmap2
<Daskreech> can you jsut kill the process?
<templar_visible> Daskreech: I used iftop to see the url from where its being downloaded. But how can I see what and where in my system is it being downloaded?
<fanfare> Snowhog: yeah, i read README and folow those instructions...
<Snowhog> fanfare: See also http://www.parseerror.com/lanmap/ which has the info on obtaining the source tree for lanmap2.
<fanfare> Snowhog: hm, good hint, as i DLed lanmap2x.tar.gz not git cloned... that info should be in readme too :-)
<fanfare> Snowhog: hm, lanmap2 works ok, just like lanmap(1) did... I should get into deb-building somewhen...
<em> Hey has kubuntu gotten better, is it looking good with Maverick?
<Snowhog> em: Maverick here, with KDE 4.5.4 is SOLID.
<em> Snowhog: cool is KDE 4.5.4 the one that ships with Maverick?
<rork> em: Maverick comes with 4.5.1
<em> w 147
<phoenix_firebrd> happy new year
<MrUnagi> 10 more hours for me
<e_t_> If I delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, will the file be regenerated. or will I be left without network interfaces?
<James147> e_t_: dont think files in /etc get auto generated... you could try dpkg-reconfigure to try to regenerate them
<vbgunz__> I have my pc set to suspend to ram in 45 minutes. I believe something about it is screwing with my effects on resume. my effects start to chug along. anybody have an idea whats up?
<rtdos> i get this error - XML parsing error: 'no element found' at line 462 - when i launch code lite.
<nuno> hi
<olivier> salut
<olivier> je viens de changer ma carte nvidia par une ati hd5450
<olivier> mon  soucis est que les effets se desavtivent à chaque redemarrage
<e_t_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Melonium> hi
<Melonium> I run into troubles...
<Melonium> tried to install a package,  got the info about broken dependencies,  accepted a solution,  and messed up the system
<Melonium> http://pastebin.com/GGQJHp0T
<Melonium> what's to do?
<James147> Melonium: try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f"
<Melonium> James147, more shit just happened *g*
<Melonium> James147, sorry I need to show you a new follow up posting
<Melonium> gimme a second
<Melonium> James147, http://pastebin.com/YaZ1Zq2P
<Melonium> I tried to install "kdelibs4c2a"  since this was the package I've been asked for
<Melonium> the missing dependency
<Melonium> so I hoped solving the problem by installing it
<Melonium> did I mess up my system now?
<James147> Melonium: remove kmtmoney2 , then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f"
<Melonium> ok, James147 !
<Melonium> thank you very much, James147
<James147> Melonium: also, once you get apt-get working again, upgrade your system :) there are allot of updates you havent installed
<BloodyRain2k> hi, I got a problem with my wlan. I guess it is a driver problem because since I installed upon Peace-'s recommendation madwifi and blacklisted the default atheros driver it works even less. Instead of finding networks and just not connecting does it now not even find networks anymore
<Melonium> James147: apt-get install -f  tells me there would be no broken package
<Melonium> James147, aptitude install -f  gives me like a whole page
<Daskreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<James147> Melonium: then use aptitude to try and fix them :)
<Melonium> Daskreech, was that info for me?
<Melonium> heh, ok James147
<Melonium> thank you very much
<Daskreech> Melonium: mebbe :)
<Melonium> Daskreech: reason?
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rtdos> is there anything similar to gconf in kde?
<Daskreech> rtdos: No
<rtdos> is there a way to disable user switching then?
<Daskreech> I seem to remember there was
<rtdos> i never liked that function on windows and i don't like to have things enabled i don't like or won't use. :)
<Melonium> Thank you James147
<Melonium> bye bye James147  :)
<Melonium> Have a great new year!
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know how to search inside sxw and odt files for text?  I don't think grep can do that.
<shane4ubuntu> sxw are old openoffice files, old, I know but they are from days gone by
 * James147 has a feeling they are might be compressed files...
<shane4ubuntu> James147: if I use Google Desktop thing, I know it can index it, but I don't want to wait that long for indexing.
<shane4ubuntu> James147: well, here is an apparent solution:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-811714.html
<James147> shane4ubuntu: yeah, they are compressed files, you can extract them and search content.xml (or find a program taht can search through compressed files
<shane4ubuntu> James147: thanks!  I didn't realize that, I will give this a try for the time being, I need to install an indexer.
<valorie> sudo updatedb / locate?
<valorie> simple, easy
<James147> valorie: that wont search file contents...
<valorie> ah
<valorie> :(
<shane4ubuntu> valorie: no, I need to look inside the file and find content
<valorie> it's been awhile since I used it
<shane4ubuntu> I do love locate though, when I know a doc title.
<shane4ubuntu> James147: that script at the end of the file works!  and works very well!!  I'm adding that to my bin
<James147> shane4ubuntu: unzip -c document.odt | grep "pattern"     seems to work :)
<shane4ubuntu> James147: thanks!  Much appreciated!  Happy new year
<shane4ubuntu> did you see that last script, it allows you search recursively through folders, I have folders organized by date and locations, and finding something in there is a nightmare, however finding where I taught somethine and when is very effective.
<MrUnagi> where is xorg.conf
<shane4ubuntu> MrUnagi: should be in /etc/X11/   however I heard that it wasn't being used any longer too.
<Daskreech> MrUnagi: Not used anymore unless you make it
<MrUnagi> yea thats werid
<MrUnagi> im so behind in the times :d
<shane4ubuntu> MrUnagi: join the club.
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: must be that Nvidia and ATI both create it upon driver installation?
<Daskreech> They do
<shane4ubuntu> mine is real generic besides that.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm off, probably till next year!  Happy New Year all!
<James147> ^^ also "sudo Xorg -configure" will generate one but needs to be run when x iesnt
<marion> so does anyone know what to do to fix a flash crash
<marion> hello
<James147> hello marion
<marion> Hey James147 when i try yo go fullscreen on youtube it tells me that flash plugin has crashed
<James147> marion: any error?
<marion> no report available
<James147> marion: what exactly happens?
<marion> i go to hit fullscreen and it just crashed
<James147> marion: crashes how?
<marion> i,ll print screen it
<marion> now were can i upload it to
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marion> http://imagebin.org/130474
<James147> marion: how did you install it?
<marion> i cant remember its beein working for a while
<marion> and it works fine watching it without expanding it
<James147> marion: well, you could try reinstalling it: "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<tsimpson> the package flashplugin-installer is just that, an installer
<marion> trying now
<tsimpson> it just downloads it from adobe.com
<tsimpson> reinstalling will not reinstall the plugin, which would make no difference anyway, unless you somehow changed the plugins
<tsimpson> -s
<marion> ok tsimpson what do i do then
<tsimpson> there's not a lot one can do, other than report the problem to adobe and hope they care
<tsimpson> you can try with another browser, but that's unlikely to help
<tsimpson> perhaps disabling desktop effects (compositing) may help too
<tsimpson> or switch back from/to the proprietary video driver for your graphics
<marion> i cant do anything with my graphics card ati stopped supporting it
<marion> are there any themes for kubuntu
<iogui> Hello, dudes
<iogui> sound is not working on firefox 3.6 flash plugin
<James147> marion: yes
<marion> James147 were and how
<James147> marion: look in system settings
<iogui> I'm gona remove it and install the bz2 file...
<iogui> someone knows another way to solve the problem?
#kubuntu 2011-01-01
<marion> how do i reinstall java
<jon__high9000> i am having problems with the kernel on both lucid and Maverick. i am a newbie at this. the kernel prevents loading (Booting) the system properly.
<jon__high9000> Can anyone help?
<zebastianortis> http://freedomainradio.com/BOARD/forums/p/28810/221573.aspx#221573
<sx> dont happy be worry
<Nismine> Hey guys. I just installed kmplayer through kpackagekit but it is not playing any of my videos. Do I need to install something else?
<James147> Nismine: do you have the codecs?
<Nismine> I'm not sure. New to Kubuntu. How do I check?
<James147> Nismine: install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" that should install everything you need
<Nismine> James147: I did install that.
<James147> Nismine: do oterh video players work? (dragon or kaffeine?)
<Nismine> James147: Dragon does.
<Nismine> James147: Do I need to install mplayer before kmplayer?
<James147> Nismine: then its probally kmplayer :) have you checked the settings for kmplayer? sorry, dont know much about that player so cant really help much more
<James147> Nismine: not sure, but if you did then I would have thourght that kpackagekit would have installed it as well
<Nismine> James147: Well it didn't, but I guess I will try it manually.
<James147> Nismine: then I would think its not required :)
<James147> but it wont hurt to install it :)
<Nismine> James147: It worked!
<Nismine> It would be nice if there was a way to permanently hide the bar on the left on Kaffeine.
<James147> Nismine: you can move it :p
<Nismine> James147: Yeah, but it still takes some space...
<James147> Nismine: you can put it on the bottom with the other bar, and give it as little space as possible :)
<Nismine> James147: That is actually much better! Thanks!
<coplas> how does one configure default action for when a DVD is inserted?
<James147> coplas: system settings > device actions
<coplas> James147: any idea what I'd put in there?
<James147> coplas: depends what you qwant to do..
<coplas> say for a video DVD, for SMPlayer to open it
<James147> coplas: copy the one for dragon player/kaffeine
<coplas> all it has is parameter type: content disjunction
<coplas> is that really enough?
<James147> coplas: mine has two elements as well, (the list is a tree, make sure you expand the element
<coplas> aaahhh
<coplas> okay is this stored in a file somewhere so I can easily copy it? :p
<James147> coplas: my guess would be yes :) but I do not know where (somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config is likly though)
 * coplas checks
<coplas> k
<coplas>  /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions/ and ~/.kde/share/apps/solid/actions/, presumably
<James147> coplas: probally
<coplas> James147: so these are supposed to be offered in a notification when the DVD is inserted?
<coplas> what if there is no notification
<James147> coplas: i belave they are offered in the device notifier widget
<coplas> ah well that's something
<coplas> thanks
<coplas> still not sure how to have it alwnays use such an actio
<coplas> action
<James147> coplas: not sure it can trigger then automatically
<coplas> I am, just not how
<coplas> not all that familiar with KDE
<coplas> I suppose I could double up with some hal/udev magick
<James147> coplas: as far as i know, kde is only able to automount device, no run actions on them
<James147> coplas: yeah, you will probally need to go to a lower level to do that
<coplas> just hard to believe, I think GNOME has stuff in place for this
<James147> O-o.. its rare taht gnome and do something kde cant :S
<coplas> yeah which is why I think I'm just ignorant :p
<coplas> anyways, thanks, that was wicked helpful
<tomd> Hi, im tying to use fuse and have installed flickrfs and sshfs. when i grep lsmod for fuse, nothing is shown. I also have tried to manually load with sudo modprobe fuse. Using 10.10 with 2.6.32-27-generic 2.6.32-27-generic. Any brilliant insights?
<gr8m8> tomd:  any return from trying to modprobe fuse?
<tomd> hi gr8m8: no error, should i recive a confrimation?
<gr8m8> if you use the -v switch you would get some but if it errors it normally mentions it
<tomd> even "sudo modprobe -v fuse" produces no output :|
<gr8m8> that's strange - does fuse show in a grep of lsmod now?
<tomd> no gr8m8, nothing "lsmod | grep -i fuse"
<gr8m8> maybe try   ls -R /lib/modules | grep -i fuse   to see if the module exists
<tomd> sweet. thanks gr8m8
<tomd> wait, so it exsist, but its still not loaded?
<gr8m8> does it exist in the modules for a different kernel you have and not the kernel you are using?
<tomd> four diff kernels, including the one that is running
<gr8m8> I've no idea why there is no return or succes with modprobe then - maybe fuse has to be started as a service I wouldn't know
<gr8m8> !info fuse
<ubottu> Package fuse does not exist in maverick
<gr8m8> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<gr8m8> wasn't much help
<tomd> :) thanks for getting me to making sure the mod exsist... that was new to me.
<gr8m8> np :-)
<tomd> FYI Fuse is complied in rather than a loadable mod... i think... "grep FUSE_FS /boot/config-2.6.32-27-generic
<tomd> CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y"
<gr8m8> oh
<gr8m8> I've never bothered with it... but handy to know
<rjwiii> cool ...
<rjwiii> is there a gkrellm like utility for kubuntu?
<jepong> dragon player is crashing when playing wmv... any suggestion?
<rjwiii> jepong: xine
<jepong> i tried vlc and it seems work but i do like dragon player
<Snowhog> rjwiii: gkrellm is in the *buntu repositories. Just install gkrellm.
<rjwiii> Snowhog: I was looking for something a little more up-to-date ... :) I've heard some stuff doesn't work in KDE 4 ...
<rjwiii> there may have been some recent updates, but it's still hasn't had much devel activity since 2007 ...
<rjwiii> also looking for something KDE related ...
<Snowhog> rjwiii: You could go with conky. Light-weight and active.
<rjwiii> I'll look  into it ... ty ...
<rjwiii> Holy <explitive deleted> does Kubuntu boot fast ... :)
<jepong> is it wise to upgrade to kde 4.6 rc1?
<rjwiii> rc releases are BETA ... really only for developers and testers ...
<rjwiii> I'd wait for the official release or even wait for 4.6.2 or so ... that way they work the bugs out ...
<James147> jepong: it mostly depeds on what you want... if you want to help test it and are prepared for anything and everything breaking then go ahead, if you need a stable system then wait at least a week or two after the final release
<rjwiii> I just installed the propriatary drivers for my video card and things just got MUCH faster ...
<James147> rjwiii: :D
<rjwiii> I am amazed how fast Kubuntu boots ... 15 seconds and I'm ready to go ...
<DouglasK> Is it possible to change the mouseover delay for the taskbar in KDE 4.5?
<James147> DouglasK: til the tool tips show?
<James147> DouglasK: system settings > workspace > informational tips...
<DouglasK> In this case till till the image of the window(s) show, but yes.  I'll try that.
<DouglasK> Ah, that did it.  Much better. :)
<DouglasK> Thanks a bunch!
<luis_> hello good nite everyone i like to ask you how do i install a x.86.package ono terminal can somebody help me please
<DouglasK> luis ... I could be wrong, but as I recall, it
<DouglasK> it's dpkg --install <packagename.deb>
<DouglasK> Or, if you want it to download from the archive and install, aptitude --install <package name>
<luis_> ok
<luis_> let me see
<James147> DouglasK: its "sudo aptitude install <package>"  ... or "sudo apt-get install <package>" ... you should also note that aptitude isent installed on maverick by default, so best to tell people to use apt-get, it will case less confusion :)
<DouglasK> Ah, thanks for that James147.  I add sudo as needed by habit, thanks for the reminder.   I didn't know it's not installed by default.  I sorta toggle between Gnome and KDE a couple times a year.
<Daskreech> I think aptitude isn't installed on either
<James147> (as of 10.10 anyway ^^)
<DouglasK> James147: huh, good to know.
<DouglasK> This box was upgraded.
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> some of the system updates has apparently slowd down the system so that certain programs dont work very well. any idea howe to fix that?
<surunveri> also the mouse sensitivity is too high and cannot be reduced sufficiently from system settings any idea how to work around that?
<ubuntu> anyone know how to connect to hidden wireless networks with the kde connection manager?
<samuel> hey guys, i have the lenovo g530, and everytime i boot my laptop, it will disable the desktop effects
<Sting> tach
<m477> #ubuntu-pl
<shallwe> hi guys :D
<shallwe> someone here uses iphone?
<shallwe> i cant pass music from kubuntu for my iphone :(
<phoenix_firebrd> i wrongly deleted all the contents in the fstab. should the swap drive entry be present in fstab?
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> something like "UUID=..... none swap sw 0 0"
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: you mean if the swap drive is not mounted OS wont be able to use it?
<tsimpson> I'm not sure if it will auto-detect it or not
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: ok
<tsimpson> you can try without, and then use "cat /proc/swaps" to see if it's detected
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: ok i will try that
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: successfully configured to fstab to mount swap.  "cat /proc/swaps" shows the partition
<tsimpson> good :)
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: thank you
<teemu> I'd like to install KDE SC 4.6 RC1 but the instructions are, imho, a bit vague. What's the correct apt source for it?
<yofel> teemu: for maverick? add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<shane4ubuntu> Happy New Year all!
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I have a question, seems like when I leave my desktop for a while (usually over night) I have a crash error, plasma desktop crashed.  Sometimes it happens on boot.  It is real random, and I don't see any effects, everything is running afterwards???  Any ideas?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: the backtrace from drkonqi would help in finding out what exactly crashes - and which KDE version?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: is drkonqi a package or a person?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: drkonqi is the application that tells you something crashed
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: kde that the current ubuntu 10.10 has
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: all up to date, no special ppa's to upgrade kde or nothing
<yofel> ah, try adding the updates ppa then first (ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa)
<yofel> maverick has 4.5.1 by default, ppa has 4.5.4
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: is that stable?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: 4.5.1 -> 4.5.4 are bugfix releases
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: how do I tell what kde I'm running?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: open a kde app -> help -> about KDE
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, ok, it is indeede 4.5.1
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks! yofel added the ppa, and will start upgrading
<shane4ubuntu> wow, 241mb of updates. :)  That is one heavy bug fix. :D
<yofel> well, that's all of KDE, since bugfix releases come bundled
<shane4ubuntu> y
<shane4ubuntu> wrong window :P
<yofel> ^^
<shane4ubuntu> right, understood, kde is a package, hopefully this will fix it.  It wasn't bad just annoying and random crashes while I'm not around seem odd
<shane4ubuntu> I'm used to things crashing when I'm around, I have that effect on computers.
<yofel> heh, problem with plasma crashes is that we need the crash stacktrace to identify what component or widget actually crashed, since the whole desktop is loaded as 'plasma-desktop'
<shane4ubuntu> right, I try to send in the reports and it always asks, do you remember what you were doing when it crashed (lol)  and then it never sends because there isn't enough info.
<yofel> yeah, you need a useful stacktrace for crashes, if you don't have one, the report is useless
<shane4ubuntu> what do I need to install to report those?
<shane4ubuntu> I'm always glad to report bugs
<shane4ubuntu> funny cause with Microsoft I was always paranoid to report bugs, just didn't trust them.
<shane4ubuntu> do I need kde-dbg?  or something plasma-dbg?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: when the crash notification comes up - go to the advanced tab (I think it's called so) - it will try to generate the trace, if it fails, click on 'install debug symbols'
<yofel> that'll try to install what you need - if it's still incomplete try adding the ddebs repositories from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<shane4ubuntu> I did that once, the "install debug symbols"  but for some reason something happened, and I don't know if it installed, I will check next time it pops up.
<yofel> yeah, well, if it's still incomplete after that come here to ask ;)
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> no that link looks pretty complete
<shane4ubuntu> very nice article has steps to remove after too, I always love a how to that show how to and has undo . :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks, gotta run
<BigGreenCanoe> Good Morning.  I recently moved from ubuntu 10.10 to kubuntu, 10.10, and seemed to have lost some of the functions that I had.
<BigGreenCanoe> Specifically ubuntuone connectivity.  Any help?
<tt> Is there any Chinese chatroom
<ulysses> hello guys
<tt> how to use ibus to input Chinese?
<tt> Anyone answer my ques
<ulysses> I read a topic on the Hungarian Ubuntu forum, the user installed the latest updates on his Kubuntu 10.04, and the update requestes a reboot. After that the system language was switched to English, and cannot be switched to Hungarian.
<ulysses> Also the folder names that contained Hungarian characters can't be open due to invalid character encoding. Do you have any idea?
<rork> !cn | tt
<ubottu> tt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: after all those upgrades, is a reboot in order, or is there another way?  tty2 sudo service kdm restart?
<yofel> latter, but just logging out would be the same :P
<shane4ubuntu> thanks
<shane4ubuntu> I didn't realize that logging out reset kdm?
<shane4ubuntu> or just the significant desktop stuff.
<yofel> hm, not sure, but it does start a new X session, so I assume it restarts kdm too
<shane4ubuntu> ok, brb
<shane4ubuntu> ok, what is the kde upgrade thing that I need to run to upgrade the rest?  in command line I ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it upgraded, howere now it tells me some packages were kept back, I usually go to gui and they upgrade fine
<shane4ubuntu> kpackage?
<shane4ubuntu> kpackagekit, got it.
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: it is wanting to remove kdeartwork, kdm and several other seeming important things, I assume it will replace them?
<yofel> erm, wait
<kleopatra>  i just installed 10.10 64bit on my system. now my windows will not start anymore no menu from which i could choose appears at startup. What should i do?
<omniuni> do you have multiple entries for windows?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: no it shouldn't, can you go to konsole and pastebin what 'apt-get dist-upgrade' says?
<izinucs> shane4ubuntu: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will probably catch those last packages
<omniuni> for example "windows vista  loader" or something like that, as well as the "normal" entries?
<kleopatra> omniuni: for the fact i kiled grub several times in the past i say: i don not have a clue. there is only one windows installed on my computer
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549316/
<sithlord48> omniuni, do you have a live disk?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I think I remember seeing you walk someone else through this once,
<omniuni> kleopatra: what version of windows do you have installed?
<kleopatra> win vista
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: let me try something
<sithlord48> or you can just hold shift when booting grub and use the recovery options
<sithlord48> from there you can fix grub's vista entry (hopefully, by simply updating it)
<sithlord48> kleopatra: does windows show up in your grub list at all ?
<kleopatra> i dont have any list at all by now
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: actually, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade' ? (install aptitude if it's not there)
<sithlord48> hold shift right before grub loads
<omniuni> kleopatra: can you try running "sudo parted -l" and tell me the result?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: even if I loose kdm it isn't a big deal, I would still have cli and could install it after the fact, then dpkg-reconfigure x or something like that
<sithlord48> should put you to a menu
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: installing kdm should already be fine, but do you have a few mins so we can find out what's the problem?
<kleopatra> http://pastebin.com/0eyZ8sr8
<izinucs> kleopatra: the list just flys by to fast.. on boot after post, I think you hold the Shift key to get grub to show the menu.. if that's not it then Esc may do the same
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: yep
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  do you recall where you installed grub  ?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: wow, that was exciting:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549320/  check that out.
<kleopatra> i did not change the standard grub installation location
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> I've already seen that once..
<omniuni> oh, shane4ubuntu... i am sorry! (i am sadly familiar with your problem)
<sithlord48> kleopatra: try using "sudo os-prober"  then "update-grub" see if it makes a win entry
<omniuni> kleopatra: did you by any chance happen to use the resize-windows option when installing?
<sithlord48> kleopatra: or just paste bin that output
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I should tell you upfront, I started with Ubuntu install, converted to Kubuntu install.
<kleopatra> ls: Zugriff auf /media/2262053D62051767/boot
<kleopatra> Boot nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<kleopatra> os-prober gives me some error
<sithlord48> you need sudo w/ both commands
<kleopatra> was run as sudo
<omniuni> what was the error?
<kleopatra> bott not possible, file not found
<kleopatra> access to /media/blabla denied
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: and what did you do for that?
<omniuni> that almost sounds like grub is not installed.
<kleopatra> how could i check this?
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: I ended up using aptitude instead of apt-get
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: to upgrade then?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: can you say 'n' until the list of stuff to remove get's pretty small?
<sithlord48> you should have a look at the grub2 guide .. let me see if i can find you a link quick
<izinucs> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: install one of the top-level packages, like libkdecore5, and aptitude should present a solution... sudo aptitude install libkdecore5
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, I'm not terrible concerned, if I loose gui, I can work my way around the terminal and get gui back, so that isn't too bad.
<kleopatra> do not leave me alone with the manuals again^^, its the third time i try to get things running and for me as noob i always reinstalled all my systems
<sithlord48> well there you do ..
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: ok, thanks!
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: sure, but this shouldn't happen in the first place, and it would like to know why it happens
<yofel> try omniunis suggestion though
<omniuni> kleopatra: let's try to install grub from the command line, and see what happens
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: is there any other info I can get for you before I start fixing
<kleopatra> grub-install -v
<kleopatra> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<sithlord48> ok kleopatra: you can check for install grub w/ .... grub-install -v
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: sec
<kleopatra> seems like grub2 is there
<yofel> shane4ubuntu:  aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' | pastebinit
<sithlord48> that it does
<sithlord48> ok then next part..
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: you might have to install pastebinit first
<omniuni> kleopatra: try using these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lucidfox> I installed Kubuntu 10.10 on an Asus Eee PC 1000H, and I can't log in via KDM - it just pushes me back to KDM. startx works normally and gives me a KDE desktop
<lucidfox> Any ideas?
<omniuni> i know the title does not necessarily match your problem, but the symptoms are similar
<kleopatra> omniuni: hmm i want to recover windows not ubuntu, ubuntu works fine
<omniuni> kleopatra: yes, but if you install windows after ubuntu, it kills the bootloader. i am thinking your grub is installed, but either to a wrong location or something like that
<yofel> lucidfox: works fine here, can you get us the /var/log/kdm.log (.1 maybe) from a failed login attempt?
<sithlord48> lucidfox:  did you fill the partition
<omniuni> unfortunately, Vista is by far the least reliable OS you can deal with
<yofel> lucidfox: you can pastebin from commandline using pastebinit
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  im working on an alt way to check if windows is reconized
<izinucs> omniuni: if kleopatra had done that then windows would be booting not kubuntu
<lucidfox> sithlord48> What partition?
<sithlord48> home
<sithlord48> or root
<sithlord48> prolly home
<sithlord48> df -h
<omniuni> izinucs: right, but if grub was installed or failed to install in some way, the directions for restoring grub should lead it to re-probe the hard drive
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  it looks like grub-probe does baisly the same as os-prober but i can't get it to work
<kleopatra> the problem seems to be that there is no windows entry in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<izinucs> omniuni: absolutely..
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  i was just gonna say look in your grub.cfg.
<sithlord48> you can manually add one.
<izinucs> omniuni: kleopatra have you tried .. sudo update-grub .. ?
<sithlord48> if you do afterwards, do the command "sudo gurb-update"
<izinucs> or sithlord48 's method
<omniuni> izinucs: hooray for grub2! oh, so much better than the old grub 1....
<sithlord48> try "sudo grub-update"  im just sure it you need to run os-prober first, or it probes by it self.
<kleopatra> update-grub throws an error: it says it cant read the partition or something like that
<izinucs> I think it's actually update-grub not grub-update .. but you'll find out soon enough
<omniuni> kleopatra: install gparted if it is not installed, then run it, and right-click the windows partition, and check for errors/ repair it
<sithlord48> sorry update-grub  is correct
<lucidfox> yofel> Looks like ibus errors. inotify_add_watch failed, IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<omniuni> then try "update-grub" again
<yofel> lucidfox: that should be non-fatal though - anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (.old) ?
<omniuni> by the way, does anyone here have problems with kwin crashing constantly?
<sithlord48> naw kwin works nicely here..
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, sorry got disconnected, last thing I got was sec. :)
<yofel> nope, only plasma, but I'm running 4.6
<sithlord48> some machines i find i have to reset the black list for effects for them to work again
<omniuni> darn. it seems that for some strange reason kwin does not work with the ATI Radeon x1250
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: can you run 'aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' | pastebinit' and get me the link? (if you didn't upgrade yet)
<omniuni> *that is a "d a r n" not anything more profane
<sithlord48> working w/ my newer radeion 4830HD
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: http://pastebin.com/RNx9SAsD
<shane4ubuntu> love pastebinit
<sithlord48> and the 4200HD  series as well as the 3200HD seams gooda lso
<lucidfox> yofel> Hmm. Xorg.0.log.old has a segmentation fault, but I see no obvious reason for it
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  ne luck?
<kleopatra> no luck ...
<kleopatra> gparted finishes after 3 secs and os-proper does not work nor update-grub... reading error
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  lets manully add an entry for windows..
<omniuni> sithlord48: yeah, my desktop has a radeon hd and it works great (thank you AMD for putting some developers on the radeonhd driver!)
<kleopatra> i found that   blkid says this: ls: Zugriff auf /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<sithlord48> omniuni: yea i have a friend w/ an older X series mobile chip its touchy at best
<kleopatra> sry ..
<omniuni> kleopatra: does gparted say that the windows partition is good?
<kleopatra> it says nothing at all ^^,   /dev/sda1: UUID="2262053D62051767" TYPE="ntfs"
<omniuni> sithlord48: it worked great on 10.04.... it's only since the upgrade to 10.10 that it crashes, even though compositing is beautiful and FAST for the first minute or so before it crashes X
<izinucs> testdisk can help recover a bad partition/disk .. but it doesn't look like that is needed
<omniuni> it doesn't crash when I run the updates from xorg-updates PPA, but then it gets slow
<yofel> lucidfox: really odd, esp. since I have a 1000H that works fine... fresh installation ?
<sithlord48> omniuni:  maybe its a bug
<omniuni> kleopatra: what about the little vista boot partition?
<lucidfox> yes, fresh installation
<omniuni> sithlord48: I'm afraid it probably is, i just wish I knew WHAT. compiz works, and openGL works, it's just kwin
<sithlord48> omniuni:  install them -dbg packs and make a report :(
<kleopatra> i cant get anything to run...
<omniuni> sithlord48: i opened a bug a week after 10.10 came out... no results yet :(
<omniuni> kleopatra: what do you mean "anything"?
<kleopatra> omniuni: trying to write my own menu entry now ...
<omniuni> kleopatra: DID you check the little Vista boot partition?
<omniuni> it should be around 150 megabytes
<kleopatra> omniunui: where is this partition?
<sithlord48> looking at your map i don't see it
<omniuni> kleopatra: er, it is in theory the little partition that holds the windows boot loader, which is what grub looks for to detect windows... it chain-loads into ndldr, the windows boot loader, since windows will not boot from grub directly...
<omniuni> kleopatra: it should look something like this:
<omniuni> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<omniuni>  1      1049kB  106MB   105MB   primary   ntfs            boot
<omniuni>  2      106MB   27.3GB  27.2GB  primary   ntfs
<FloodBotK1> omniuni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omniuni> oops, i did not realize that would make separate lines, aplogies
<kleopatra> where can i search for these entries fdsik downs mention multiple windows entries
<izinucs> omniuni: he used parted -l to get a list of partitions earlier http://pastebin.com/0eyZ8sr8...  he should run sudo fdisk -l to get a better idea
<omniuni> kleopatra: I hesitate to say this, but that may be the problem
<omniuni> izinucs: thanks, I missed that
<omniuni> izinucs: that link did not work
<yofel> omniuni: it does (the ... don't belong to the link)
<izinucs> omniuni: worked for me from the post a few lines ago
<omniuni> izinucs: never mind, it was just pidgin adding the dots to it, i did not realize it was not smart enough to figure it out
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: yofel:  I see what you mean that is quite a problem.  I didn't get it fixed, switched back to gdm, removed all kde stuff, well, actually aptitude did for me.
<izinucs> omniuni: pidgin? xchat or quassel for gui.. I'm ssh'd into my server running irssi :)
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: exactly what was your problem? (the error you showed can have several things that lead to it)
<omniuni> izinucs: in some ways, I am a n00b myself. :D
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: sadly I can't really reproduce your setup, you have quite a few 3rd party apps installed that aren't in the archive, probably it's one of them that's linked against KDE 4.5.1
<izinucs> aren't we all :)
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: my understanding of it is that I enabled, kubuntu-ppa and was going to upgrade to 4.5.6?  or something like that, didn't go well at all.
<omniuni> oh, ouch
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: do you by any chance have your mirror set to something other than the default?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: right, I probably need to do a clean install of kubuntu then do that.
<shane4ubuntu> mirror?
<shane4ubuntu> oh, for the sources?  I only use the US mirrors, I tried these South American mirrors before and found them behind times.
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: well, aptitude can give you more than one resolution for a problem, you could try to install kubuntu-desktop again and see what the resolution with the smallest amount of packages to be removed is
<kleopatra> Also hier mal eine grobe Zusammenfassung von allem was ich glaube das relevant ist in erster linie  :  http://pastebin.com/gpRff34y
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I did that, it was ugly, all ugly, and after the second no it just kept repeating itself.
<yofel> :S
<kleopatra> sry in english. some conclusion   on http://pastebin.com/gpRff34y
<omniuni> hpfs/ntfs!? oh dear something is quite wrong.
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  you doing it wrong i think you need to use chainload
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: probably my nvidia card with drivers is the prob
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: most definitely not (I'm using nvidia too)
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: nvidia drivers? why do you think that?
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: shot in the dark?  I'm not sure, oh, I don't have OO.o default installed either, I have vanilla
<shane4ubuntu> perhaps that?
<kleopatra> im not doing anything ^^
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: do you have the openoffice.org-kde (or comparable) installed?
<lucidfox> yofel> Oh right... *facepalm* What worked was "sudo startx", and it logged me into KDE as root :(
<lucidfox> simply typing startx brings up a black screen
<shane4ubuntu> really I don't have that much else that would really conflict
<lucidfox> and the terminal is spammed with "No protocol specified"
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: No OO.o straight from their web site, all the *Buntu OO.o have a bug that affects me, been that way for over a year now
<yofel> shane4ubuntu, omniuni: here's what I got trying to reproduce the system setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549331/ java isn't the problem though
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: can you run "sudo apt-cache search kde | grep integration"
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: I tried reporting it and all I got was a bunch of smart remarks against *Buntu, and it is on launchpad for Ubuntu, but doesn't affect enough people to matter.
<sithlord48> kleopatra:  "in windows you prolly would use: chanloader (hdX,Y),+1" (x,y are partitions try 1,1 or 1,0
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: what was the bug?
<shane4ubuntu> I can't open a large spreadsheet that I use regularly
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: ..... wha.... what? that is just strange. i don't suppose you tried it minus the kde integration?
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: ooo people say it is because the interfaces are looking for a network connection and Ubuntu has to fix their network interfaces, or freedesktop.org or something, they were real hhmmm, not friendly.
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: got the bug numbers?
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549332/  here is the pastebin
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: let me dig it up
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: i'm sorry they were not so friendly, let me take a look at that pastebin
<omniuni> ah, yep
<omniuni> try removing "openoffice.org-kde"
<omniuni> that package has so many problems it should just be removed
<omniuni> install openoffice.org-gnome instead
<shane4ubuntu> Package openoffice.org-kde is not installed, so not removed
<omniuni> (yes, i use the gnome integration while running kde)
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: oh, i'm sorry
<shane4ubuntu> but, that may have been removed in the aptitude war
<yofel> sithlord48: here's how my windows entry looks like if you need a reference: http://pastebin.com/7ksZEtby
<yofel> (in grub.cfg)
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: here is the bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/584220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584220 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "[ooo-build] OpenOffice Calc extremely slow opening document" [Low,Triaged]
<beppe> hi, I need to resize an ext-something partition, what program should I use?
<beppe> I only have that one ext partition
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: OO.o only opens slowly for that one document for me, not all documents
<yofel> well, I'll vouch for the competence of chris, but I guess nobody had time to look at this yet :/
<izinucs> beppe: is it being used for anything .. that is.. is it mounted as part of your system.. if not then use kpartitionmanager or gparted
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: no, on the bug report everyone was fine, no problems, the problems were when I wondered out of Ubuntu realm and tried to report the problem else where someone recommened. it was a waste.
<beppe> izinucs: yeah its my / partition
<izinucs> beppe: then you have to use a live cd to do it.. your milage may vary .. are you trying to create a separate /home partition?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: yeah, upstreams don't like to be bugged about distribution modifications of their software, same for most
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: have you tried libreoffice?
<shane4ubuntu> libreoffice?  omniuni I don't remember
<izinucs> libeoffice is in RC1 now.. reports say it's working pretty good but there are features that are not active yet.
<shane4ubuntu> I may have, I guess it was only 6 months, I don't mind running vanilla OOo really, so to me it isn't a big deal
<shane4ubuntu> I need stability more than anything as I use OOo on a very regular basis.
<omniuni> right! back to your current predicament. what happens if you try to "aptitude install libplasma3"?
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: no packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<omniuni> hm. where are you at right now?
<shane4ubuntu> in gnome
<omniuni> lol, ah
<shane4ubuntu> apt-get reports libplasma3 already installed
<omniuni> um, what ppa's do you have enabled?
<beppe> izinucs: well I need to put some 20gb of data somewhere (on an 80gb disk) to update the system, its kubuntu 9.4. separate /home would be an option
<shane4ubuntu> ha ha, I have played with pinning omniuni so I have a few ppa's enabled, but most are low numbered.
<shane4ubuntu> I know there is a command to show all that, but I forget what it is.
<omniuni> uh, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: here is my preferences:  http://pastebin.com/QZQGrr8U
<beppe> izinucs: so if I use the kubuntu live cd I should be able to do everything during installation right? install 10.10 in parallel with 9.4 then move the data to 10.10 and remove 9.4...
<shane4ubuntu> here is my sources.list:  http://pastebin.com/6C9P9wP2  omniuni
<izinucs> beppe: well if you're looking to make space for the data then it's prime time to create a separate /home and use it for the data.. ultimately the / partition only needs to be between 8-15 gigs depending on what you install.
<omniuni> lol, x-swat
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: that was I think some ppa for a xorg, or graphics stuff.
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: oh, i know. it is extremely unstable for the most part
<yofel> x-updates has stable graphics driver updates, usually good to have enabled
<yofel> omniuni: please don't confuse edgers with updates ;)
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: the prob is not all the ppa are listed there, didn't they move them to /etc/apt/source.list.d/
<izinucs> I haven't had any issues with x-swat drivers at all.
<beppe> izinucs: ok thanks
<omniuni> yofel: maybe i should try it again.... neither was particularly stable last time i tried
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: if you add them with software-properties it'll land in sources.list.d/*
<omniuni> yofel: then again, my current sock x is not very stable either
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: some I probably added that way, although I use add-apt-repository mostly, and I noticed that too puts them in there
<omniuni> the software-properties dialogue is essentially a front-end to add-apt-repo
<shane4ubuntu> I love the add-apt-repo, that is usually what I use, just quick and easy
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: just tell us what files you have in sources.list.d, they're properly named
<shane4ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/Aa0E4Y5w
<shane4ubuntu> I was just doing that, figured it was probably relevant
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: are some of those your own packages?
<shane4ubuntu> some of those I need to remove,
<shane4ubuntu> yep
<shane4ubuntu> just one
<shane4ubuntu> the other is old, first failed attempt
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: have you checked the dependencies?
<shane4ubuntu> is it fine just to delete those out of there?
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: it is a simple python package, not really any deps
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: i think so, but you should probably just comment them to be safe
<shane4ubuntu> I'm not a programmer, or the author, but the author only dabbles with Linux
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: does it use wxpython?
<shane4ubuntu> yes
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: i don't suppose that could be part of the problem?
<shane4ubuntu> I would highly doubt it, enable the repo and give it a try. :)
<shane4ubuntu> but I'm not a programmer, just a computer user, so I really don't know.
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: i feel for you, unfortunately we seem to have a problem that goes down several layers
<shane4ubuntu> well, re-installing the system is a snap, since I have /home on a separate partition, it is no big deal at all
<shane4ubuntu> however I'm not doing it today, to much else to do, perhaps Monday.
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: yep, i started making separate /home a few years ago.... best decision EVER.
<shane4ubuntu> I thought about installing Kubuntu from scratch to get the full feel, I have used Ubuntu for years, and installed kde for the xteenth time and this time really started to like it, perhaps I actually have a computer that can run kde. :)
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: oh yes, best way to go, I recommend it for everyone I install for, if they are doing a full install.
<omniuni> kde has also gotten much more efficient since the early 4.x days
<yofel> better yes, but efficient...
<shane4ubuntu> yes, it runs much more smoothly, but even in the kde3 days, I don't think my computer had the guts to run it.
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: yep. first thing I taught my room mate "you may not know about this "command line" thing, or "kde vs. gnome" but you will know how to partition your hard drive
<shane4ubuntu> lol, everything else is secondary
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: yofel are you guys kubuntu devs or just indepth users?
<yofel> indepth user, though I do some kubuntu packaging from time to time (hang out in #kubuntu-devel, very informative)
<omniuni> i'm just a user, but I have gotten pretty good at troubleshooting. I read a reddit post about a not-so-nice linux community, and decided to come here and show that there are some of us who try not to be rude.
<omniuni> in my experience, this channel is usually pretty nice though, so that speaks well for the *buntu community
<shane4ubuntu> ahh ok, I'm a tech hobbyist. :)  Actually a missionary that works in Peru, but love technology and use it, also love the *buntu community.
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: that's pretty cool. have you worked with the olpc?
<shane4ubuntu> well, the whole ubuntu community code is a good thing, I have been turned off by many other distros just by very rude sarcastic help.
<shane4ubuntu> olpc?  omniuni
<shane4ubuntu> not familiar with it.
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: one-laptop-per-child
<omniuni> http://laptop.org/en/
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: no, actually I heard something about it, but wasn't envolved with it, but I push Linux here a lot
<sithlord48> i wanted to get one of those but i sadly don't have the cash for one.. , figured it would  be nice to work on sugar or someother part of the system
<shane4ubuntu> man I live in an area that kids wouldn't know what to do with a laptop, and don't have power to charge them.
<omniuni> sithlord48: yep, same. the Geode is really cool. when Intel came out with the Atom, I wondered why AMD didn't just start making Geode laptops
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: that's the idea behind the OLPC... hand crank!
<shane4ubuntu> that is cool, I didn't know that.
<omniuni> shane4ubuntu: then, they use mesh networking to piggyback internet into the middle of nowhere
<sithlord48> shane4ubuntu:  they have solar pannels and hand crank . all kinds of wireless stuff.. for networking and power
<fredy> Hello
<shane4ubuntu> looking at some of the pics they seem like tough laptops, not the kind I'm used to.
<sithlord48> i would love to have one if not for camping
<fredy> Hello alll
<fredy> Happy new to you all
<omniuni> hello, happy new year to you too!
<shane4ubuntu> ok guys, I gotta get busy, thanks for the help,
<shane4ubuntu> happy New Year fredy
<omniuni> good luck, shane4ubuntu, and hny
<fredy> Thank's
<sithlord48> later shane4ubuntu
<sithlord48> and happy new year fredy
<fredy> Thank's man
<fredy> What's up with u guys
<sithlord48> not much here relaxing for now
<fredy> Really
<fredy> That's good for you
<sithlord48> that it is.
<Wat_Nu> Hi there!
<fredy> So how was ur christmas celebration!
<fredy> Hi
<sithlord48> it was good and yours
<Wat_Nu> Ehemmm.... Is this an english chat?
<sithlord48> Wat_Nu: yes, basicly what lang are you looking for ?
<fredy> Not all that good for me, because i was working by then
<sithlord48> fredy: lame.
<fredy> What!
<Wat_Nu> English would be okay for me. I actually expexted a german chat.
<sithlord48> think you can join #kubuntu-de for german
<Wat_Nu> I am a Kubuntu user since yesterday....
<fredy> Really
<Wat_Nu> yep
<sithlord48> in that case welcome :) , how are you finding it so far ?
<Wat_Nu> Okay.
<fredy> I've been using kubumtu operating system for a year now, but i never knew there was such a chat on my laptop.
<fredy> I discorvered it a month now
<Wat_Nu> I just installed konversation.
<fredy> Then u are warmly welcome to the family of kubuntu
<sithlord48> idk i've been a kde user for a long time, and been an on and off linux user since ~94, but i have been using kubuntu only for about maybe 2-3 years now
<sithlord48> yes, we welcome out new family member Wat_Nu
<Wat_Nu> Thanks
<fredy> How do u feel the environment!
<fredy> Wat_Nu: u are welcome once again..
<Wat_Nu> fredy: How do u feel the environment!  What exactly do you mean by that?
<fredy> I mean mean using this chat room.
<Wat_Nu> I have no problems! ;)
<sithlord48> fredy btw kubuntu comes w/  quassel (irc client) by default.
<Wat_Nu> I know but I was not sure how to configure it.
<fredy> I don't really understand what u are explaining here.
<fredy> Can u brief me!
<Wat_Nu> I have been using Konversation for some time and am familiar with it.
<fredy> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 inconjuction with Kubuntu and xubuntu. Mine was already configured.
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: happy new year :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<sithlord48> quassel is a irc client like conversation, you don't have to configure anything since this is its default channel and server to join
<Wat_Nu> After I installed konversation it was also configured. That is why I am here! ;)  quassel was not confugured, funnly enough...
<sithlord48> sorry you need to configure you chat name . for sure
<Wat_Nu> configured
<sithlord48> thats odd i  was pretty sure that quassel comes set up for this channel..
<Wat_Nu> That is the only thing that I configured, there was another nick.
<shane4ubuntu> omniuni: thanks for the heads up on LibreOffice, I didn't know about that.
<Wat_Nu> For konversation, that is.
<sithlord48> thats just odd.. maybe im mistaken
<Wat_Nu> Or me!
<sithlord48> lol
<Wat_Nu> I just looked. Iwas mistaken! Sorry! But Iwanted to join another chat room. I did not know how to go about it.
<Wat_Nu> A german chat room that I usually visit....
<fredy> HI
<fredy> How are u doing!
<yofel> Wat_Nu: type: /join #chatroom    (replacing chatroom with the name of the room you want to join)
<Wat_Nu> Now I am here, that is also nice. I was just curious. That is why. The german chat room I already visited and left it again.
<Wat_Nu> No problem on my side... ;)
<Wat_Nu> I guess there are folks here from all over the world?
<sithlord48> basicly
<fredy> Yes
<fredy> That's really true
<Wat_Nu> That is nice!
<fredy> I figure out a whole lot of people here....
<fredy> And feeling good with it
<karuru> ich HASS kubuntuuu!!11
<DarthFrog> karuru: Congratulations!  You are indeed a lucky man.
<Guest58991> is there  a prob with the 10.10 network - tried kubuntu and ubuntu  and a distro based on it and can't connect eth0 or wlan0
<Guest92389> dhclient wlan0 or eth0
<Snowhog> karuru: Saying you hate kubuntu isn't helpful. This is a Kubuntu Support IRC Channel. If you have problems, please allow us the opportunity to assist.
<Wat_Nu> Well, good bye everyone! I might pop in again sometime....
<fredy> ok
<fredy> Have a nice day Wa_Nu
<Guest58991> Guest92389: both
<psykatog> dumb question - what konsole command do I use to run a shell script
<Guest58991> Guest92389: works on all other distros
<psykatog> `(trying to install slax onto a usb - already navigated to the folder containing the script
<Guest58991> Guest92389: i think it network-manager  but it still does not go after i remove it and add /etc/network/interfaces
<pixie__> Dustin i know you are in here......
<fabio> feliz ano novo
<Tm_T> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rtdos> how do i reset file association settings? everytime i click on a link inside the quick access browser (html file for example) i keep getting a prompt to open with what application?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: apparently it was kdm that was the prob?  it is fixed now, I tinkered here and there, well, I haven't got kde installed, but that should be easy now.
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: in either dolphin or settings, dolphin is probably easiest
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: click on properties, then look for the wrench and set what app you want to open that file type
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I take that back, not fixed.
<rtdos> it keeps asking me, shane4ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: even after that is set?
<rtdos> yes. it's already set to chromium.
<rtdos> it only prompts me when i use the quick browser.
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: hmm, not sure, sorry, I'm not in kde right now, got locked out, working in gnome.
<James147> rtdos: try default application in system settings, if not you can try reset the file association by deleting ~/.kde/share/config/filetyperc  (at least I think thats the file)
<rtdos> will do james, thanks.
<rtdos> how do i force fschk on the next reboot?
<JeroenDeDauw> I'd like to be able to access my laptop account via ssh. Got everything working, but would like to restrict ssh access to public key auth. I know how to do this, but not how to still be able to login locally. How can I do this?
<yofel> there was a setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for that, can't remember which one though..
<yofel> JeroenDeDauw: try step 2 on http://thinkhole.org/wp/2006/10/30/five-steps-to-a-more-secure-ssh/
<JeroenDeDauw> yofel: Thanks! That worked :)
<rtdos> how do i force fsck on the next reboot?
<Sentynel> Just installed the KDE 4.6RC1 packages, and everything seems to be working fine, except for kpackagekit, which segfaults on startup (backtrace: http://pastebin.com/mpB508ph ). Is this a known issue?
<yofel> Sentynel: it is, use muon instead until we get the new kpk version
<fredy> Helloo friends
<yofel> rtdos: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Sentynel> yofel: I'm okay just with apt-get, was just checking this was a known issue
<rtdos> thanks yofel
<JeroenDeDauw> Something with my network config got messed up I think - I cannot connect to the interwebs anymore (with another device obviously). How to reset all network settings?
#kubuntu 2011-01-02
<pedahzur> I was in here a few days ago, and had this question, but we were never able to arrive at a solution.  Asking again to see if anyone has any ideas.  I have a strange one here. I recently updated to Kubuntu 10.10, and then upgraded to KDE 4.5.4. My session can login fine, but another account on the computer cannot login (KDM boxes go grey). I've reset the password. /var/log/auth.log does *not* show an authentication failure (but does if
<pedahzur> I intentionally put in the wrong password). Logging in as the user and issuing startx (without KDM running) works fine. Ideas?
<pedahzur> Well, gotta run.
<pedahzur> Because user switch doesn't work when using XDM.  Please send any ideas  to pedahzur@gmail.com Thanks!
<barabbas> hi all....
<barabbas> having a problem mounting my iphone in kubuntu
<barabbas> can figure out which one of my '/dev'ices is my phone
<d_ed> barabbas: plug it in, and type "dmesg" just after
<d_ed> it'll be the latest entry
<barabbas> it seems to only be mounting the camera..
<barabbas> '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input17' ??
<James147> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<barabbas> i've looked at these, and inconjuction with install libmobiledevive1, gtkpod, ifuse, etc, the next step is to add to the fstab?
<barabbas> that's where i'm stuck...that line starts off like this for me "/dev/????? /media/iphone vfat" ?
<barabbas> the phone doesn't seem to show any where in the filesystem like it is in gnome...
<James147> barabbas: not sure if they can be mounted like that ^^ or even need to be, but then again I dont have one so I dont know... does the device notifier see it? or amarok?
<barabbas> it does show up, and gives me camera (gwenview), and file system (dolphin) applications to open..
<barabbas> hmm...not really attached to kde...i like some of the features, but doesn't seem to work quite as smoothly as gnome outthebox
<James147> barabbas: then click on the dolphin one... it should mounted it for you and open dolphin
<barabbas> it does but , only show me the camera portion of the filesystem..some say to use ifuse, but if i can't create a mount point for the device, that still leaves me stuck, as i unnerstand
<barabbas> ?
<James147> :( sorry i cant be more help, I tend to stay away from apple device to avoid problems like this :p
<barabbas> no worries...appreciate the help...
<barabbas> \
<klaus_> Hi @all! I have really serious problems to get any linux running on a Medion Akoya P8610. It's really weird for me. Maybe it's an upstart-problem as I only tested k/ubuntu and opensuse. The system doesn't start after installation. It's complaining about a missing hdd by uuid. If I change it to /dev/sda1 in the Grub-Menu it will "boot" or something like that. After that all became really really weird. The system loads to some point and some
<klaus_> times it fails and sometimes I get to the login-prompt. I logged in and asked myself why X isn't starting. After lsmod I saw no modules were loaded at all.(just ahci ) . While I was typing around and just >looking< for the nvidia drive kdm popped up and I were able to login. THe only thing working was the keyboard. After that I startet all services via konsole but the system isn't running really good. I can't use a lot of applications. I really
<klaus_>  have no idea what is happening here. As a plus I can't reproduce every error because things crash and work at random. If anybody want/could help me it would be great. (I googled a little bit more and found a bugreport for this notebook, which is marked as solved for 10.10 and with some workarounds but nothing of that is working for me!) .uname -a: "Linux klaus-P8610 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686
<klaus_> GNU/Linux" dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549419/
<FloodBotK1> klaus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GC> join #opensim
<GC> oh grr
<klaus_> Hi all. I have serious problems with kubuntu and I think upstart. After "booting" only the ahci module is loaded(lsmod) and I can't do much. And as a plus grub wasn't configured functional with the live-cd installer.  some part of the problem is coverd with this "solved"(not for me) bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430747 . I am running 10.10 and it's updated
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 430747 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic on boot medion akoya p8610" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<klaus_> I have loaded all Modules by hand after I was finally able to get a login-prompt, but that doesn't helped much. My dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549419/
<evalyn> hi
<James147> Hello evalyn
<evalyn> hi james
<evalyn> i just installed 10.04 today
<evalyn> wow lot to learn
<evalyn> how do i save this so i can come back again???
<James147> evalyn: save what? irc? ... not really something you need to save :)
<evalyn> i never used irc before
<evalyn> just a chat program then huh
<James147> evalyn: I guess your using quassel (default client in kubuntu), it should be set up to auto connect to this channel when it starts
<evalyn> ok thanks
<evalyn> using konversation #kubuntu
<evalyn> ok
<evalyn> thanks for response
<evalyn> i see i signed out and back into this
<rtdos> i have a 2 part question: is there a basic interpreter (commnad line, like GWBASIC) for linux? how do i configure kate to compile java (javac) and C++ (gcc or bcc) source?
<James147> rtdos: one of the plugins in kate lets you run make, enable it and write a simple Makefile to tell it what to do :)
<NJL> what happened to the kopete systray icon as of 10.10??
<NJL> and why do the desktop effects keep shutting off for no reason?
<NJL> ugh :/
<James147> NJL: Settings > Configure... > Behavious > "Show system tray icon"
<NJL> thanks
<James147> NJL: and you could try disabling the functionalty check in desktop effects
<NJL> is that a bad idea?
<NJL> it's always just worked before
<NJL> now it just keeps getting suspended
<James147> NJL: not sure why its doing that for you, its working fine here :S
<NJL> weird
<NJL> I updated to the latest nvidia driver and everything to make sure there wasn't something going on there
<James147> NJL: you could try creating a new user and see if they ahve the same problem... it could be a bad config file
<NJL> yeah maybe so
<NJL> thanks for your help
<NJL> I need food so I'm gonna run
<NJL> have a good night
<NJL> I appreciate it
<rtdos> james, i think i have kate figured out (emphasize maybe) but is there a basic intepreter available for linux/*ubuntu?
<James147> rtdos: sorry, dont know about a BASIC intepertor, never used one before :D
<rtdos> ha!
<valorie> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Interpreters/JBasic-32852.shtml
<valorie> a quick google shows me....
<valorie> and see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Programming
<James147> bwbasic   - Bywater BASIC Interpreter    << aptitude search :D
<Snowhog> rtdos: See http://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/basic.shtml  Vintage BASIC might suit you.
<valorie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword1&version=gutsy&release=all&keywords=basic&sourceid=mozilla-search
<valorie> looks like there are lots of choices, actually
<rtdos> thanks, snowhog, i also found bacon for bash :)
<rtdos> are the standard xscreensavers compatible with kde / kubuntu ?
<James147> kscreensaver-xsavers       - xscreensaver support for KDE   << I would think so if you have that installed :)
<rtdos> i thought there were more xscreensavers, james? or am i wrong?
<rtdos> nevermind, i see. :">
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ??
<shane4ubuntu> anyone know about kubuntu-ppa/ppa ??  I added it and went to upgrade to kde 4.?.?  which were supposed to be bug fixes, and ended up with a real mess on my hands.
<valorie> sounds bad, shane4ubuntu
<valorie> you might want to write to the forum or list, if you get no answers here
<valorie> and be sure to look at kubuntuforums too, which is a separate site
<valorie> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<shane4ubuntu> valorie: it isn't that big of a deal, I moved back to gnome. :)  for the time being
<valorie> ok
<shane4ubuntu> thanks though
<valorie> sounds rather serious though
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: was helping earlier, but he isn't around now
<valorie> and I'm sure the devels will want to know details
<valorie> it's the end of holidays, so lots of people are in transit, etc.
<shane4ubuntu> yep, bad problem, kdm can't be installed or removed not with apt-get or aptitude or synaptic, I even dpkg -i kdm package and it didn't work, I probably could have forced it so I could remove it, but well, probably monday
<shane4ubuntu> thanks though.
<valorie> icky
<valorie> I hope it gets sorted for you
<rtdos> james, i'm having problems using gcc (or bcc) to compile the following program - http://codepad.org/ZIT9DbnI - i get the following error / warning messages - http://pastebin.com/KTmWQAWf
<GabrielYYZ> rtdos: did you get the necessary "-dev" libraries for C++?
<rtdos> probably not. how do i get those?
<GabrielYYZ> rtdos: wait, now i don't remember the exact name :S it is something with lib and -dev
<rtdos> lol. ok. i'll see if i can goole 'em :)
<James147> libc-dev... probally... install "build-essential" eitherway :)
<James147> rtdos: weirdly gcc fails with fatal error: iostream: No such file or directory  for me, but g++ works
<GabrielYYZ> gcc is the C compiler and g++ is the C++ compiler, if i'm not getting mixed up
<James147> yup
<GabrielYYZ> and i think "build-essential" is right, libc-dev are the C libraries
<GabrielYYZ> i've been more into python lately, so memory fails for C++ stuff
<rtdos> ahaoa, g++ thanks :)
<rtdos> my next question.
<rtdos> i created a directory 'projects' and g++ is returning a fatal error saying that it doesn't have write permissions what does that mean?
<GabrielYYZ> is /projects in /home?
<rtdos> yes, actually this is the error i'm getting - /usr/bin/ld: cannot open output file a.out: Permission denied
<James147> rtdos: what premissions does the folder you are running g++ in have?
<James147> (and who is it owned by)?
<GabrielYYZ> i don't know what's ld :S but try doing "cd ~/projects" and then "./a.out" in terminal
<GabrielYYZ> (and check the permissions as james suggested)
 * James147 thingks ld is the linker
<James147> GabrielYYZ: ^^ and it sounds like its failing to write a.out... so it shouldnt exist
<James147> (or exists and isent writtable)
<GabrielYYZ> ah yeah... lol
<James147> ^^ did you run gcc or g++ as root at any point? if you did does a.out belong to root?
<James147> (as a note to that^^ NEVER run them as root ;)  )
<rtdos> no never ran it as root, tonight is the first time i've run it. how do i determine a folders permissions through the command line?
<rtdos> i created the folder so shouldn't i own it?
<James147> rtdos: ls -l   will list all files with their premissions
<James147> ^^ thats a lie, it wont list hidden files :) but we dont care about them at this point
<rtdos> sorry i was in msdos mode :">
<James147> and yes, folders you create should be owned by you... but with a premission error its best to check :)
<rtdos> drwxr-xr-x   2 jeff jeff  4096 2011-01-01 21:10 projects
<James147> rtdos: and what premissions do the contents have?
<James147> (^^ that looked fine btw)
<rtdos> -rw-r--r-- 1 jeff jeff     123 2011-01-01 21:09 helloworld.cpp
<rtdos> that's the file in question.
<GabrielYYZ> that's good too
<James147> rtdos: does a.out exist? if so what are its premissions?
<rtdos> where would i find that file?
<James147> rtdos: is it not in the current directoy?
<rtdos> found it - -rwxr-xr-x 1 jeff jeff    8902 2011-01-01 21:15 a.out
<James147> where was it located?
<rtdos> in the same directory as helloworld.cpp
<rtdos> is are the permissions of the ld file - lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2010-12-18 08:50 ld -> ld.bfd
<GabrielYYZ> try doing "./a.out" from inside that directory
<James147> huh...
<rtdos> "./a.out" printed Hello World!
<GabrielYYZ> there ya go, it compiled fine
<James147> rtdos: then it compiled :)
<GabrielYYZ> not all debug messages are important messages xD
<rtdos> i can ignore the warning ?
<James147> where did you run g++ from when you got that error? the projects file?
<GabrielYYZ> my guess is yeah
<rtdos> yes, i used quick compile from build menu item.
<James147> ^^ and that error isent really ignorable... since its a major failure in creating the exec
<James147> rtdos: try compiling again, does it do it agian?
<rtdos> i get no messages (good, bad, or otherwise) when i run g++ in a terminal window
<James147> good :)
<GabrielYYZ> what i want to know is why ld was there (if that is, in fact, the linker)
<GabrielYYZ> standard C++ libraries should be in PATH
<GabrielYYZ> but, then again, there's a lot of C++ i don't really get
<rtdos> how would i find out if my standard c++ libraries path is correct?\
<rtdos> this is what path returns when i type the set command - (/usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /sbin /bin /usr/games)
<GabrielYYZ> the fact that g++ compiled your .cpp file the 2nd time without errors is proof of that, as iostream is a standard C++ library
<GabrielYYZ> or so i think :S
 * James147 thourght it was a std c lib :S
<GabrielYYZ> or that :S
<James147> ... might be a c++ one... I dont know anymore :p
<rtdos> what's the command to view g++ output after it's compiled?
<rtdos> rather than just doing "./a.out" all the time?
<GabrielYYZ> it is actually ./a.out
<GabrielYYZ> every time you compile a .cpp file the resulting output is a.out and to run it, you use ./a.out
<GabrielYYZ> James147: it's both :P checked wikipedia
<James147> rtdos: you dont really want to view g++ output unelss theres and error... the file a.out is the compiled executable that you then run
<GabrielYYZ> ah no, it's C++, stdio is C
<James147> GabrielYYZ: yeah, thats what I am getting here :) stdio is c :)
<James147> (btw, http://codepad.org/0yAMHtnH << a pure c version of the code)
<James147> rtdos: also, you can use the -o flag on gcc or g++ to spicify the name of the executable: $ g++ -o hello helloworld.cpp
<James147> rtdos: ^^ that should create a executable called hello rather then a.out (gcc's default name)
<James147> rtdos: btw, have you ever programed in c or c++ before?
<rosco_y> what are some good (gui) options for burning iso images of dvds?
<James147> rosco_y: k3b
<GabrielYYZ> k3b = good stuff
<rtdos> yes. under windoze. ;-)
<rtdos> used dev-cpp from bloodshed
<rosco_y> James147: thank you--that's exactly what I was trying to remember :)
<rtdos> ah, -o OK :)
<GabrielYYZ> i was reading an ncurses tutorial yesterday... i kinda like the terminal ui xD
<James147> rtdos: you might want to read up on how to create and use Makefile's, they are very very useful when programming :) (or for larger progects tools to creat makefiles, such as cmake)
<rtdos> cmake? ok. will look that one up. :)
<James147> rtdos: here a good basic tutorial for makefile:http://mrbook.org/tutorials/make/
<rtdos> reading it now.
<rtdos> james, ran the same helloworld under codelite (an ide) and it compiled and ran with no errors or warnings. now i wonder if its a setting in kate ?
<James147> rtdos: what errors/warnings did you get with kate?
<rtdos> i mean, i don't mind using g++ manually (or even code lite) but am dumbfounded why i can't get it to run under kate.
 * James147 assumed it was working :S
<GabrielYYZ> under kate's terminal plugin?
<rtdos> noaXess, kate's build plug in
<James147> rtdos: what error are you getting agian?
<rtdos> james, /usr/bin/ld: cannot open output file a.out: Permission denied - sorry missed that one. :)
<James147> rtdos: whats in the "quick compile" line of the build output settings in kate
<James147> say ..
<rtdos> g++ %f
<James147> rtdos: try putting the path of the project in working path
<rtdos> g++ \home\jeff\projects\%f ?
<James147> rtdos: (or replace it with ls -l to see where its trying to compile :D )
<James147> no
<rtdos> / my first program in C++
<James147> rtdos: ^^ try putting "ls -l" in the quick comile field (i just want to know where its pointing :)  )
<rtdos> /bin/ls: cannot access -: No such file or directory
<rtdos> /bin/ls: cannot access l: No such file or directory
<rtdos> /bin/ls: cannot access %: No such file or directory
<rtdos> /bin/ls: cannot access -: No such file or directory
<rtdos> /bin/ls: cannot access l: No such file or directory
<James147> :S
<James147> rtdos: what with just "ls -l" (no quotes) in the quick compile field?
<GabrielYYZ> rtdos:  in kate > configure kate > plugins, check to see if you have build, external tools and open header ticked
<GabrielYYZ> and for the working path, point it to the directory where helloworld.cpp is
<GabrielYYZ> leave the quickcompile as is
 * James147 just wanted to know what directory it was trying to compile in ;)
<James147> hmm, changing Working dir to /home/james/Temp and having "pwd" in my quick compile line outputs "/home/james" ... :S
<James147> but when in the "build command" it points to /home/james/Temp :S
<James147> rtdos: ^^ I highly suggest you igrnore the quick compile line, not sure where its trying to compile to :S
<GabrielYYZ> the quick compile line is the command to compile (ie. g++ -0 hello)
<James147> GabrielYYZ: yeah, but it is not obaying the working directory...
<GabrielYYZ> i think it's because it's not bash, just the compiler with arguments
<GabrielYYZ> i could be wrong though
<James147> and I dont think its the main one to use... really you should be using the "Build command" field, prefebally as is (with make, then make a Makefile)
<GabrielYYZ> for hello world examples and the like, a quick compile's fine imo
<rtdos> a bash problem ?
<rtdos> hold on, right now i'm using csh let me switch default shells.
<James147> GabrielYYZ: are you sure, I can put any command in there any it executes sucesfully (ie "pwd"... and it outputs my home directory in the output field, not the working directory))
<James147> GabrielYYZ: hoever, "pwd" in the "buld command" field outputs the working directory :S
<Tr0074> I just installed kde can somebody please tell me how to remove gnome?
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Tr0074> thanks
<rtdos> GabrielYYZ, James147 - no errors that time when i made bash my default shell (was previously set to csh)
<James147> rtdos: heh, musent like csh then :p
<James147> rtdos: and reason you where using csh?
<rtdos> learning some c shell scripting. :)
<James147> rtdos: :) why not bash shell scripting? .. its a way more common shell
<rtdos> true. but i want to learn as much as i can and not just the common stuff. :)
<James147> rtdos: bah, most of the shell languages you can pickup quickly when you need to :)
<rtdos> agreed. :)
<James147> ^^ and if you want something to learn, then check out the vim editor :D
<rtdos> gvim or vim ? love gvim. :)
<James147> nah, raw vim is better :D
<rtdos> better than original vi that's for sure ;-)
<James147> (and since you already know vim, you might want to know kate have very basic vim style input if you enable it in the settings)
<James147> rtdos: hell yeah :D
<rtdos> good idea.
<rtdos> dumb question, james but what is the difference between kate and kwrite? aren't they the same thing?
<James147> rtdos: no and yes.. kate has more features, kwrite is a basic text editor (little more then the kpart it contains) where as kate uses the same kpart (as does kile and kdevelop btw :) ) but adds lots more functions on top
<rtdos> ah, ok, like notepad and notepad2 in windoze :)
<James147> rtdos: probally not... I bet they are completly seperate applicaitons :) where as kwrite and kate both use the same kpart
 * James147 isent sure, but kwrite might be the kpart... but doupts it...
<rtdos> yes separate applications but same purpose. :)
<rtdos> but i see how kwrite and kate use the same 'engine' so to speak. makes sense imho
<James147> rtdos: ... they arent entirly seperate, as they both share the same editor
<rtdos> i mean notepad and notepad2
<James147> and the "engine" is called a kpart :) part of kdes great plugin system,... you can write any program with the same editor that kate and kwrite use :) (such as kdevelop and kile)
<rtdos> that's what i'm wanting to learn. are xfce, gnome, and other gui's the same way?
<James147> (note also that konsole is also mostly a kpart (like kwrite is)... hence why kate has it inbuilt... :)
<rtdos> i like how everthing is inter-connected in linux
<James147> rtdos: they all vary... since they have all been built differently... gnome is built on raw c (which i presonally think is horiffic for a gui framework), but I dont really do any development in gnome so I cant really say what technologys they use
<rtdos> what is kde built on?
<rjwiii> In previous versions of KDE, I was able to set a differen wallpaper for each virtual desk top ... Can I still do that?
<James147> rtdos: kde is build from the qt framework (which is writted in c++)
<James147> rjwiii: yes
<James147> rjwiii: (at least kde 4.5 and 4.6 let you :) )
<rjwiii> I think I figgured it out ... hang on ...
<James147> rjwiii: you might need to enable system settings > window behavoiur > virtual desktops > different widgets for each desktop
<GabrielYYZ> gnome uses gtk2+
<rjwiii> Nope .. changed 'em all ... where do I apply wallpapers for virtual desk tops?
<rjwiii> aha ...
<rtdos> so who uses qt?
<James147> ^^ yeah, gnome is uses the gtk2+ framework, which is written in c
<James147> rtdos: kde for one :) but allot of other things so, its a fairly popular framework
<GabrielYYZ> kde uses qt
<James147> rtdos: if i remember right, skype is a qt app
<GabrielYYZ> yeah, qt is quite nice
<James147> s/quite/very
<GabrielYYZ> lol qt is qt nice xD
<James147> http://qt.nokia.com/qt-in-use << more things that use qt :D
<rtdos> ah, nokia also uses linux (or a form of linux) don't they?
<rtdos> are there any other frameworks besides qt and gtk2+ that you know of?
<James147> rtdos: many... :) java has swing (which I think is dreadfully designed)
<rtdos> yea,i hate swing. it's one of the things i'm supposed to be learning in my java class :-)
 * James147 notes that there is a kde/qt bindings for java :)
<GabrielYYZ> there's ncurses too
<James147> GabrielYYZ: :D
<rtdos> unfortunately i won't be learning those java kde/qt bindings in this class :-\
<dank> hola a todos
<GabrielYYZ> i like ncurses xD it's so light and it looks decent
<GabrielYYZ> hola
 * James147 thinks we should move to #kubuntu-offtopic ... :)
<rtdos> yea coming from ansi to ncurses wasn't as hard as i thought. :)
<rtdos> lol. i'm about ready for bed. i actually stayed up later tonight than i did last night. ha! :)
<dank> tengo un problema.. y quisiera pedir ayuda
<dank> por aca
<dank> me conecto por primera vez
<dank> pido disculpas por entrar con dudas esta primera vez
<dank> pero tengo ya algun tiempo con kubuntu y me salio un error en konsola que antes no habia mirado anrtes
<rtdos> g'night all
<James147> night rtdos
<rtdos> thanks again for the help.
<rtdos> i know i'll have more questions :-P
<dank> esta es mi duda
<dank> cuando intento editar algo desde konsola me sale esto
<dank> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<James147> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GabrielYYZ> dank mandame un mensaje privado, que aqui no hablan espanol
<dank> y ya he comprobado que este instalado el Kate
<dank> tambien he googleado pero nada
<rjwiii> James147: got it ...
<James147> :)
<rjwiii> When ever I change desktop stuff for virtual desktops, KDE seems to crash ... or at least I get a black screen ...
<GabrielYYZ> happens to me too, i just log out and back in
<rjwiii> GabrielYYZ: KDE bug?
<James147> rjwiii: plasma-desktop? if so alt+f2: "plasma-desktop"    should bring it back
<James147> and what kde version?
<rjwiii> James147: what ever comes with 10.10 ... yes, plasma desktop ... what is Plasma Desktop?
<James147> rjwiii: plasma-desktop is you desktop ;) ... it handels the background, widgets the panel....
<rjwiii> is there another option?
<James147> (likes the fact that with krunner plasma-desktop is optional :D and kde is still very functional without is)
<James147> rjwiii: option for what?
<rjwiii> besides plasma desktop ... is it optimized for plasma monitors or something?
<rjwiii> if so, I don't need it ... I have an LCD ...
<GabrielYYZ> nah, it's just the name
<James147> rjwiii: plasma is the name of the application, there are now three varients, plasma-desktop (designed for desktop) plasma-netbook (designed for smaller screens) and the new one - plasma-mobile (for mobile phones :D  )
<rjwiii> aha ...
<James147> rjwiii: as for the crashing... i suggest you try creating a new user and playing with them... see if it crashes on them like on your main account
<James147> rjwiii: if it works as you think it should then you can try resetting plamsa's settings by renaming or deleting ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*  (backup any notes you have on the desktop first)
<rjwiii> James147: well, once I logout and log back in, it's fine ...
<James147> quite often kde application crashes/misbehaiour is the result of a bad config file
<James147> :) rjwiii if it keeps crashing then i suggest trying a new user
<rjwiii> so far so good for now ...
<geekosopher> getting errors from kdemicroblog widget about invalid cert from identica, and similar compalaints from kopete for gmail. How do I resolve them? using kubuntu maverick
<GabrielYYZ> remove the microblog widget in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-[desktop|netbook]-appletsrc
<GabrielYYZ> someone else had that problem in #kde
<GabrielYYZ> the kopete one, i don't know
<geekosopher> is it something to do with updating the certificates... ?
<GabrielYYZ> don't know really, i don't use kopete or KDEuBlog
<GabrielYYZ> i mentioned that fix 'cause someone used that earlier after asking in #kde
<GabrielYYZ> if you do use them, ask directly in #kde to see if anyone knows a better solution
<jister> whats going on/
<jister> anyone on here?
<omkar> I wanted to know is there anything similar to rpm -qa for debian
<omkar> can any please help me
<omkar> can any1 please help me
<valorie> what does rpm -qu do, omkar?
<arunce> dpkg -l
<omkar> qa
<omkar> cool
<omkar> @valorie it just searches for the package
<valorie> ah
<arunce> dpkq -l | grep <search>
<arunce> dpkg gives you all instaled packages, if you want to search anything else: apt-cache search <string>
<omkar> also I am facing some issues with python & apache
<omkar> can anyone pls point me to a channel where i can find help,I searched this on google but the channel doesn'thave  many guys there
<valorie> omkar, if do the command /list python
<valorie> you'll find a large list of python chans
<valorie> same for apache, although fewer channels of course
<omkar> thanks
<cer_> hey
<luis_> hello good morning everyone i like to ask your help i can't watch youtube videos on firefox can somebody help me please???
<valorie> what happens ?
<luis_> nothing just can't see them they just appera like they are going to play but the space where the vid suppose to play stays in blank
<luis_> ooh
<luis_> another thing i do hear the music but i can't see the vid
<valorie> sounds like you have some flash problems
<luis_> how do i fix it?
<valorie> which flash plugin do you have installed?
<valorie> the free, or non-free?
<luis_> the one in the repositories guess is 10 something
<luis_> let me check
<luis_> is adobe flashplugin 10.1
<luis_> that's the one i have installed
<valorie> interesting
<luis_> so what do i do ? should i uninstall it along with kubuntu-restricted-extras or what?
<valorie> same one I have
<valorie> kubuntu-restricted-extras is your codecs and such
<luis_> well i did installe it beause of java cause when i was looking at the wiki it says that in order for me to see webpages i need to have java and flashplayer installed so i found that java comes with kubuntu-restricted-extras and flash has to be also installed so i did
<luis_> let me uninstall it and see if that works
<luis_> let you know in awhile
<valorie> I guess I would try the same video in another browser
<valorie> and see if it's a FF problem, or what
<valorie> sorry, had to help my old doggie
<skafti> is someone here that knows what program is the best to convert avi files for psp
<zmitya> hi gents
<Nataniel> Hi
<zmitya> I have a fresh 10.10 kubuntu
<zmitya> how do I disable that stupid "auto dhcp" connection in the network-manager ?
<zmitya> I need fix IP because of soma port forwarding, but it always gets IP from the dhcp :(
<Nataniel> me too, and I have to say it is more user friendly than the old one, or maybe I am more linuks fiendly now than than? ;p
<zmitya> *some
<zmitya> Nataniel: this is for me ? :)
<kuttans> Hello everybody
<zmitya> hi
<Nataniel> zmitya just saying about ne 10.10 ;p
<kuttans> Hoping to get some help to resolve 3g mobile modem
<zmitya> Nataniel: oh, ok ;)
<kuttans> samsung corby pro when connected, initially it shows as USB image interface, and after sometime the modem used to show in the Kneworkmanager
<kuttans> but now its getting very intermittant....
<kuttans> out of 242 users no one experienced this kind of problem??
<kuttans> can anyone tell me the irc for ubuntu, i will try over there
<zmitya> kuttans: try #ubuntu
<Nataniel> interesting thing is that it's the first time when fresh Linux didn't tould me that there are some additional graphic drivers that I can download, and I can't find in this new 10.10 any place to check this out
<zmitya> Nataniel: are you using nvidia ?
<yofel> Nataniel: yeah, saw this too when I installed maverick, search for hardware drivers, or press alt+f2 and run jockey-kde
<Nataniel> zmitya ATI Radeon
<yofel> oh, *which* ati card?
<yofel> 'lspci | grep VGA' in konsole will tell
<Nataniel> yofel thx, dunno why did they hid it like that O.o
<Nataniel> Radeon HD 4870
<Nataniel> althought I have to say it's working really well even without any driver, but it could say that there are some avalible like in previious versions anyway...
<zmitya> Nataniel: for nvidia, KMenu / Apps / System / Additional drivers installs the proprietary driver for nvidia cards. I'm not sure if this is the case for ati cards
<yofel> zmitya: it's the same, just hard to find...
<yofel> it used to pop up by itself, dunno why it doesn't anymore
<Nataniel> yeah, that was better for newbie, I know what I say in that matter ;-)
<kuttans> anyone using mobile phone as a 3g usb modem >>
<yofel> kuttans: me, connected over usb and using wvdial, proved more stable than the NM plasmoid for me
<Nataniel> g2r, thx for all help :)
<kuttans> yofel but even that also not working at times
<kuttans> the wvdialconf is telling that ttyACM1 is having a modem but failing to query it
<kuttans> saying that the device may be busy
<yofel> hm, I only use it when I'm not at home but it usually works (I looked up the device name in dmesg though) - try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners
<kuttans> yeah im doing it but no one seems to had any problem like that
<kuttans> how to modprobe a 3g gsm modem
<Nataniel> ok, that's weird
<Nataniel> with this proprietary driver it offers me game looks to work a bit (not sure if at all) smoother, but without it KDE windows are moving a bit smoother. Anyway, I'm not sure if there's any difference at all, and if there is it's not big. Weird, maybe that's why proprietary drivers are now hidden in this new 10.10
<Nataniel> anybody knows if i can count on some else drivers than thous Kubuntu shows me?
<lieuwe> i accidentally removed my sound device from my system settings, and now my sound doesnt work, how do i fix this?
<lieuwe> i accidentally removed my sound device from my system settings, and now my sound doesnt work, how do i fix this?
<lieuwe> anyone?
<Tm_T> lieuwe: unfortunately I have no idea, try #kde if there someone knows
<kleopatra> Hi i am running  atest-ubuntu in virtual box. despite the installation of the guest additons i cant set any higher resolution than 800*600. What can i do?
<arunce> kleoptra: did u install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11??
<kleopatra> arunce: thanks... by now i never had to install more than devices/guestadditions but with ur tip it worls fine now
<arunce> :)
<rjwiii> No transparancy in Kubuntu?
<rjwiii> bah humbug!
<sourcemaker> Are there known problems with gpg and kde 4.6rc1? I can't sign/encrypt mails...
<sourcemaker> error message: wrong phassphrase
<rork> rjwiii: kubuntu >10.04 does support transparancy, see System Settings > Desktop > Advanced Effects > Translucency
<vivien_> bonsoir
<emir> takarım
<slavontbk> s
<rork> slavontbk: t
<Nataniel> anybody know if there's a widget similar to windows 7 task bar? cause it was damn usefull
<slhk> Nataniel: do you mean where task are grouped by application? There is an option in task manager settings for that
<Nataniel> Still not that, but it's lot better now, thx
<Nataniel> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/PeachyDock?content=78494 that'd be better, thought I'm not sure if I can handle installing it cause it's not final yet afaik
<Nataniel> anyway, I see that many people like the idea and they're working on it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179430 :D
<ubottu> KDE bug 179430 in widget-taskbar "Leave only icons in task manager" [Wishlist,Resolved: duplicate]
<slhk> you may find more by looking for "mac os like" task bars
<Nataniel> ok, I will, thx
<slhk> when you do "add widgets" you get a "get new widgets" button, by clicking on it you can choose "download new plasma widgets", that makes it really easy to install new ones
<Squidy> in gnome ive manages to hide all kde programs in my aplications tabs etc, is there any way to hide the native gnome pragrams in KDE?
<Nataniel> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586 that looks good, but add widgets>download can't find it ;/
<yofel> !info plasma-widget-smooth-tasks
<ubottu> plasma-widget-smooth-tasks (source: plasma-widget-smooth-tasks): alternate task manager Plasma widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0~wip20100227-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 293 kB, installed size 712 kB
<yofel> Nataniel: ^
<Nataniel> Sorry, but I don't get... If it is plasma widget than why it don't find it?
<yofel> Nataniel: not sure, maybe it's not at the right place, just install the package from kpackagekit
<Nataniel> there was some install instruction inside, but i got problem anyway
<arunce> anyone knows where is the config of firefox shortcut keys?
<rtdos> where can i find a list of all shells that are available through syanptic (or kpackage) package manager?
<phoenix_firebrd> how to check if vdpau is working properly
<yofel> arunce: afaik you can't configure keyboard shortcuts in firefox
<arunce> yofel: hmm... can I remove them?
<Nataniel> http://pastebin.com/D2KfKA86 anybody can help? included instalation instruction, error and when it shows up
<yofel> arunce: at least it says so on http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/keyboard%20shortcuts - no, doesn't seem possible either
<yofel> Nataniel: why are you building your own widget?
<arunce> yofel: i'm getting double backs and double forwards. I suspect that is alt+left and XF86Back together
<Nataniel> cause there was no build, just source and instruction
<arunce> or alt+right and XF86Forward...
<yofel> arunce: seems to work fine here (FF4)
<rtdos> how do i find out which shells are installed on my system?
<yofel> Nataniel: install the plasma-widget-smooth-tasks package, and possible restart plasma (or just logout)
<yofel> Nataniel: but if you really want to build it yourself it seems you don't have kdelibs5-dev installed
<arunce> yofel: my mouse have back and forward.. and i assigned alt+left and alt+right to this buttons, it works great with other apps, but in firefox i'm getting it on doubles, i think.
<arunce> xmodmap didn't help, or I'm getting it wrong.
<yofel> I fear I'm out of ideas then :/
<ivanleonardo> ciao
<ivanleonardo> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<arunce> thank you
<rtdos> how do i create an empty file?
<rtdos> through the command line?
<arunce> touch filename
<rtdos> that's it?
<arunce> yeah...
<rtdos> thx (thought it was more complicated) :)
<Nataniel> yofel but debian link expired, and even thought i've added ubuntu repository he sais about I still can't download it bt apt-get install
<Nataniel> so it probably expired too
<yofel> Nataniel: what exactly did you try to do? from the message ubottu printed you can see that the package *is* there
<Serraphyn> If you change your keyboard model do you need to restart?
<yofel> don't think so, the keyboard layout switcher needs to work without a restart after all
<arunce> Nataniel: did u run 'apt-get update' before 'apt-get install plasma-widget-smooth-tasks'
<Nataniel> yofel http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586 under the post I can only see two types od source (?) and there are some links to packages in that post but they all looks expired
<yofel> Nataniel: why are you even trying those? we have the widget in the ubuntu archive!
<Serraphyn> yofel, this is odd, it wont see my up and down arrow keys
<yofel> that's odd indeed then...
<arunce> restart your X. if u have a dock station, maybe u should configure both keyboards in xorg.conf
<Nataniel> yofel I looked for it in  "add widgets" > "get new widgets" > "download new plasma widgets" and it wasn't there
<yofel> Nataniel: go to system settings -> software management and look there
<Serraphyn> its not a laptop its a desktop with wifi keyboard that works fine in standard ubuntu
<yofel> the download button is from KDE itself and the author doesn't seem to provide any binaries for the widget. And the download search doesn't support searching our repositories
<rtdos> how do i install this http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/shells/esh/ ?
<rtdos> is it available in the repositories?
<yofel> rtdos: I fear not, feel free to file a packaging request
<rtdos> through ubuntu.org  ?
<yofel> rtdos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Nataniel> yofel Ok, I've found it, thx
<rtdos> thanks yofel
<yofel> Nataniel: np, can be confusing if you're new
<Nataniel> Btw, anybody have f.lux working properly? Because I do what they say, it's installing correctly, but doesn't work, just trying to start, wheel is wheeling and than deisappear... http://www.stereopsis.com/flux/linux.html
<rtdos> how do i install lamp? (or better, how do i log-in to mysql?)
<markit> hi, how can I set things as microblog does not start for new users?
<scnd101> any kubuntu devs on here?
<yofel> scnd101: some are here, you'll find more in #kubuntu-devel -- what's the problem?
<jakub> cawte, ako mam nastavit automaticke rozlisenie monitora?
<yofel> rtdos: 'mysql --user root --password' and use the password you set when installing sql
<scnd101> yofel: not a problem, just wondering if there's any interest in using a port of ambiance instead of air :)
<yofel> ah, feel free to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<scnd101> I will, thanks
<rtdos> i didn't install it,though and if i did (i don't remember) i wasn't prompted for a username or password
<yofel> then you probably didn't install it
<yofel> at least not on a system service basis
<rtdos> then how do install it (or re-install it) ?
<usaki> hi, i just installed kubuntu 10.10, everything seems to work fine except my mouse that freezes once in a while and needs to be restarted. Is it possible to change device drivers for the mouse?
<yofel> rtdos: try installing 'mysql-server'
<rtdos> thanks, yofel. my webhost uses mysql and i would like to run some test scripts locally before i upload them, is there a gui you recommend for mysql?
<yofel> don't know one I fear, I only used mysql to test things once too, kept to the command line though
<rtdos> probably a good idea. i see there are quite a few in kpackagekit, though. i might have to see if one can connect both locally to the mysql installed on my machine as well as my webhost.
<Nataniel> even with additional drivers the only refreshing option I can see in options is 60Hz O.o
<yofel> Nataniel: all LCD displays work at 60Hz afaik (if it's a CRT that's weird)
<Nataniel> yofel srsly? D: lol we're haeding backward in evolution, even technology -.-
<yofel> well, afiak the concept of screen refresh rates doesn't make much sense for LCD technology, but I could be completely wrong ^^
<Nataniel> maybe, I'd better get f.lux finally working for my eyes ^^
<sheyton> Nataniel: an LCD updated each pixel as needed it doesn't need to do a phospor wash to get an update. Other than some edge cases where a full screen refresh matters a frequency of updating is a foriegn concept for a LCD world
<Roey> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> Hi Roey
<Daskreech> how areyou?
<Roey> oh pretty good, and you?  Curious seeing you here in #kubuntu!
<Nataniel> sheyton Thank you, I didn't know about it
<Daskreech> Roey: How curious? :)
<Daskreech> Nataniel: sure no problem
<Roey> well because I didn't know you're a Kubuntu user
<Daskreech> Roey: I'm not :)
<Roey> aaah
<Daskreech> I just like hanging out here cause people are really nice and it's a first interface people have with KDE
<Daskreech> well lots of folks
<rtdos> how do i install the linux line mode browser ?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: you around?  I'm back into kde
<yofel> so, what happened? ^^
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: it seems 100% surrounded by kdm, and I disabled the ppa
<shane4ubuntu> I couldn't remove kdm or install kdm
<yofel> :/
<shane4ubuntu> I had to create a bogus file in /etc/init/kdm.conf  and then remove kdm
<shane4ubuntu> afterwards for kicks I added the ppa and tried upgrading again, it started down the same road.
<shane4ubuntu> no ppa for me. :)
<Snowhog> INFO snowhog
<shane4ubuntu> I completely removed every kde package and everything, then finally figured out the kdm prob, then re-installed kubuntu-desktop
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: wouldn't some of those updates be in backports?
<yofel> which updates?
<shane4ubuntu> oh, the updates in kde stuff from 4.5.1 to 4.5.4?  something to that effect
<HmpfCBR_> Hi, after an update to KDE 4.6 rc KDM is not starting ssh-agent and gpg-agent anymore. Anyone else came across this?
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> guys, I want fix IP, but after a while, networkmanager or something else always changes back to dhcp for some reason
<zmitya> what is the official way to set up fix ip ????
<rtdos> how do i install the linux line mode browser ?
<Snowhog> rtdos: A 'text only' browser??
<rtdos> i thought linux had one that wasn't neither links or lynx ?
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know of a way to edit a pdf file?  very minor smalll edit??
<shane4ubuntu> I was thinking there was an app, but can't remember for the life of me.
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: See pdfedit
<rork> rtdos: there's elinks
<GWild> hello
<shane4ubuntu> thanks snowhog
<GWild> is there a way to tell the system not to auto mount a specific USB device when plugged in?
<Snowhog> GWild: What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you using?
<GWild> duh - sorry.   Kub 10.04 Lucid AMD 64
<Snowhog> GWild: In 10.10, KDE 4.5.4, it's in System Settings > Removable Devices
<rtdos> ok, thanks rork.
<GWild> Snowhog: Thx - in my version it appears that I can include, but not exclude.
<GWild> I'll mess around with it more
<rtdos> i'm trying to create a terminal profile of 'bash' to launch 'fish' and keep me in 'fish' until i exit 'fish' but i get this error: Warning: Could not find '/bin/fish', starting '/bin/bash' instead.  Please check your profile settings.
<zmitya> hi gents.
<zmitya> why my IP "falls back" to DHCP all the time, however I do have set up my fix IP in network manager ?
<rtdos> what other limited shells are there besides lshell ?
<rtdos> what other limited shells are there besides lshell ?
<ansong> i'm having some trouble with web browsers after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10.
<ansong> so far on chromium, konqueror and firefox
<James147> !details | ansong
<ubottu> ansong: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ansong> when i'm on a page with lots of text, such as a reddit page with a lot of comments,
<ansong> sorry, working on details while kids climbing on me
<James147> ansong: :)
<ansong> anyway, say i'm scrolling down the page and that there's a link in the text,
<ansong> i'll mouse over to where the link appears but the text is appearing in the wrong place
<ansong> usually it is one scroll "element" away, like three lines above where it appears
<scnd101> screenshot?
<ansong> i'm trying to come up with one
<scnd101> ok :)
<ansong> when i switch focus it fixes it! pressing print screen fixes things when the screen cap window  appears
<ansong> and the resulting image capture doesn't have the error either. this is frustrating but at least i know i can alt-tab twice to fix things
 * James147 suggest trying to create a new user and seeing if it works as it should for them
<ansong> good call. i'll try that as well
<ansong> thanks
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rtdos> how do i turn off wordwrap in kate ?
<rork> rtdos: view > dynamic wordwrap, or F10
<rork> There's also an option in Settings > Configure Kate > Editing
<rtdos> thanks.
<Snowhog> rtdos: In nearly every application, click on Settings > Configure ... and look through the options available.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<X9nLinuxL> which version of flashplayer do I need to use on a G4 Mac?
<|z00m|> any idea why ive got these ports open on a fresh install: 631/tcp   open  ipp
<|z00m|> 61980/tcp open  unknown
<|z00m|> 61980/tcp whats that ?
<frogonwheels> 631.. sounds like cups iirc
<frogonwheels> |z00m|:  ^^^
<|z00m|> whats 61980
<frogonwheels> |z00m|: from a quick google.. it could be Azureus??  look at lsof
<X9nLinuxL> Which version of flashplayer do I need to use on a G4 Mac?  (Using 8.04 iirc)
<|z00m|> wish8.5   11274        dan    6u     IPv4      40001       0t0      TCP *:61980
<|z00m|> There are many references to wish8.5 and amsn (which I have running so that’s probably why)
<frogonwheels> |z00m|:  so it's a wish script - look at the cli.   cat /proc/11274/cmdline | tr "\0" "\n"
<|z00m|> wish8.5
<|z00m|> /usr/bin/amsn
<frogonwheels> :) well there it is ..
<|z00m|> thanks frogonwheels
<frogonwheels> np
<Snowhog> |z00m|: You installed amsn - A very nice MSN compatible messenger application. Works pretty much like its Windows based counterpart. Perfect for keeping in touch with those friends who have not yet seen the light. - after installation, yes?
<|z00m|> yea
#kubuntu 2011-12-26
<nndma> So I just installed Kubuntu 11.10 and quite often the mouse and keyboard just freeze for a while. Anyone an idea why?
<SunTsu> nndma: usb device, both?
<SunTsu> could somebody please stop this channel mode war?
<nndma> SunTsu:No, it's a laptop and I'm using the touchpad.
<SunTsu> nndma: well, unless their connected internally via usb that rules out my idea
<nndma> SunTsu: Ok, thx anyway!
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: The problem with the FloodBots we experienced last night is beginning again today. Currently only two - FloodBotK2 and K3, but they are in conflict with each other - again.
<JontheEchidna> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<JontheEchidna> ^floodbots run amok
<JontheEchidna> oh, I'm an op?
<Snowhog> Yup.
<JontheEchidna> heh, didn't know that
<Snowhog> Can you get in contact with dax? He fixed them last night.
<Snowhog> Or can you square them away?
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JontheEchidna> that should do it
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: Any idea what is creating the conflicts?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Snowhog> Thank you JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: FloodBotK2 has returned!
<Kwashiorkor> lol
<pangolin> I restarted it
<Kwashiorkor> epic saga
<pangolin> hopefully should fix it
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<Snowhog> pangolin: These three bots aren't able to get along. Do you know why?
<pangolin> JontheEchidna: if it gives more issues contact tsimpson
<JontheEchidna> pangolin: will do
<pangolin> Snowhog: probably a recent netsplit caused them to get upset
<Snowhog> hehe
<JontheEchidna> ah, one probably was on the other side of the split, and didn't think that there should be join throttling
<pangolin> exactly
<pangolin> looks like they calmed down for now :)
<twocarlo> well
<semitones> hey you guys
<semitones> I was looking in the bluetooth settings for a way to disable it by default on startup, but I couldn't find any
<semitones> does anyone know how to do that?
<Snowhog> semitones: Disable it in Startup Services.
<semitones> Snowhog: I searched services, and unchecked the bluetooth one, is that good enough?
<semitones> How will I start bluetooth if I need it?
<semitones> I'm doing this to save battery life :)
<SunTsu> semitones: my laptop simply has a switch to turn it off
<semitones> SunTsu: mine does too, but it doesn't work
<semitones> I think it depends on HP software in windows, pressing it in ubuntu does nthing
<SunTsu> semitones: then, do as Snowhog said, disable the startup service and enable it as soon as you need it. Or diable it in your wm's bluetooth manager if that allows for it
<semitones> cool, it is done :D
<semitones> thanks a lot
<semitones> and merry christmas / happy holidays!
<drostie> Hm. Firefox on Oneiric seems to have its title bar a shade too dark (based on GTK maybe?) and it's a bit ugly. Does anyone know if I could change how Kubuntu colors non-Qt applications?
<Snowhog> drostie: Concider using Oxygen KDE (Firefox Theme) on KDE-look.org. http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962
<lsv> does anyone knows what the '-DL', '-DS' and '-DW' flags are for in the gcc compiler?
<drostie> Snowhog: that fixed part of the problem but the title bar is still too dark. :x
<Resistance> lsv:  did you read the manpages?
<drostie> Here's a screencap of the bad coloring problem I'm dealing with: http://drostie.org/firefox_bad_title.jpg
<drostie> Without being much closer to white the white drop-shadow becomes much more visible and out-of-place. D:
<drostie> Also it's apparently not a GTK thing; GIMP has no problem with it. But I have no idea what Firefox runs on, so... :x
<lsv> Resistance: I went through the online one and could not find anything...
<Resistance> lsv: online one where :P
<lsv> Resistance: I just google "gcc manual"
<lsv> Resistance: I think it has to do with macros..
<drostie> Aha. Some weird workarounds later, basically this theme was meant to be used without a title bar. ^_^;;
<drostie> The feel is a little weird but oh well.
<drostie> Yeah this workaround breaks more than it's worth. :x
<drostie> bwahahaha, gotcha. :D System Settings > Workspace Appearance > Fine Tuning > Background style :: set to "Radial Gradient". :D :D :D
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<milo_> Hey everybody.
<milo_> Merry Christmas
<adrian_berg> How do I install this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=139684
<undefined0> how do i make plasma desktop as my default ui?
<adrian_berg> It is the default
<undefined0> in my netbook, netbook ui is the default
<adrian_berg> oh
<adrian_berg> Have you tried switching workspaces?
<undefined0> i can't find the workspace switcher >.<
<adrian_berg> look for activities in your widget menu
<adrian_berg> "activities" without the quotes
<adrian_berg> How do I install this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=139684
<milo_> Lot of people are asking questions about plasma desktop.
<undefined0> yeah i don't like the netbook interface on my netbook >.<
<undefined0> i want the desktop interface so badly :(
<adrian_berg> try windows button + tab
<undefined0> adrian_berg, this is what i want http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:UbuntuNattyKDE.png :)
<adrian_berg> I understand
<Kimlaroux> kde has a netbook interface?
<adrian_berg> One second, I'm actually in the process of heavily modifying my theme.. so it's a bit difficult
<adrian_berg> Kimlaroux: Heh
<undefined0> yes
<adrian_berg> ...and a tablet interface
<milo_> Hey Kimlaroux. Nice to see a familiar face=name
<milo_> or would it be name=face
<milo_> I don't know programming. You get what I'm saying.
<milo_> Anybody got any bit torrent client recommendations? I'm using ktorrent but...
<Kimlaroux> I use ktorrent too
<Kimlaroux> what's wrong with it? What bugs be is you can't go select other files into a folder once the download started
<milo_> It's just when I open the torrent thing, and the files pop up with the selection of files before it starts downloading I can't tell what is what. When I had bitTorrent on windows I could see what was a video file with the name, what was a text file with the name of the file, etc. Is that even an option on Ktorrent?
<Kimlaroux> isn't the extention enough?
<milo_> The extention?
<milo_> Damn. I put on newspaper template and my desktop icons dissappeared.
<Kimlaroux> what follows the last dot in the file name
<milo_> Linux is tricky.
<milo_> Hmmm...
<milo_> I will have to check that out.
<Kimlaroux> like .bin .mp3 .iso
<undefined0> wew i got it working :))
<milo_> They all say MiB. What's that stand for?
<milo_> "The men...in...black!" chorus "The men in black!"
<milo_> Yeah, I don't see an extension. The thing that opens it up says "Opening Drive.2011.scr.Xvid-playXD" and it the size of the files
<milo_> Which what MiB must stand for. But I don't see any file extensions, etc.
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I use the veromix plasmoid. when a flash video is run, veromix doesn't display the flash icon, but a blank one. what does it mean?
<adrian_berg> Will someone copy/paste the contents of /usr/share/kde4/apps/kwin/
<Kimlaroux> adrian_berg, http://paste.kde.org/177782/
<Kimlaroux> adrian_berg, did you get my paste?
<adrian_berg> Kimlaroux: Nope
<Kimlaroux> http://paste.kde.org/177782/
<milo_> How do people not get frustrated with linux?
<adrian_berg> Thanks Kimlaroux
<adrian_berg> Oh poo
<milo_> Dang.
<adrian_berg> He/she pasted the contents of the directory
<milo_> That guy is helpful.
<milo_> And they just left.
<adrian_berg> Wanted /usr/share/kde4/apps/kwin/aurorae.desktop
<adrian_berg> Indeed
<gribouille> I use the veromix plasmoid. when a flash video is run, veromix doesn't display the flash icon, but a blank one. what does it mean?
<adrian_berg> No idea :(
<adrian_berg> Will someone please paste the contents of /usr/share/kde4/apps/kwin/aurorae.desktop
<darbe> exit
<adrian_berg> I still have the same issue as before
<adrian_berg> grxmrx, zorael_: Would one of you paste the contents of /usr/share/kde4/apps/kwin/aurorae.desktop?
<adrian_berg> I deleted that manually and now I can't install new window border themes.
<TAG__> is there an irc channel dedicated to the kubuntu plasma active / mobile effort?
<TAG__> I tried installing the stuff from the ppa, but it keeps on erroring with existing files
<adrian_berg> TAG__: You might try #plasma
<adrian_berg> reeper: Would one of you paste the contents of /usr/share/kde4/apps/kwin/aurorae.desktop?
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone usning presise dailybuild?
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using presise dailybuild?
<zorael_> adrian_berg: http://paste.kde.org/177806/ if still of interest
<zorael_> and/or apt-get install --reinstall kde-window-manager-common
<adrian_berg> zorael_: Someone pasted
<adrian_berg> Thanks
<adrian_berg> phoenix_firebrd in #kde
<merlin1991> hey for some reason the kde menu does not honor my .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications
<merlin1991> any reason why it doesn't or wher the .desktop files should be instead to get picked up?
<merlin1991> nvm it eventually picked them up
<gribouille> I use the veromix plasmoid. when a flash video is run, veromix doesn't display the flash icon, but a blank one. what does it mean?
<tsimpson> gribouille: as far as I know, adobe flash can only uses ALSA or OSS, not pulse
<gribouille> tsimpson, it is a problem with icons
<tsimpson> I doubt flash has an icon
<gribouille> tsimpson, of course it does
<tsimpson> it's not an application, it's a plugin
<gribouille> tsimpson, and?
<tsimpson> so there probably isn't an icon set for the plugin
<achehlov> добпый день, может кто помочь? возникла следующая проблема при загрузке kubuntu появляется сообщение "waiting for network configuration" загружается система теперь внесколько раз медленне. что делать?
<tsimpson> !ru | achehlov
<ubottu> achehlov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<achehlov>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<gribouille> tsimpson, of course threre is
<tsimpson> what do you mean? maybe Adobe have an official icon for it, but that has nothing to do with one being installed and associated with the particular library used to interpret and display flash in a browser
<Aprendiz> hi all
<Aprendiz> SunTsu: are u there?
<SunTsu> Aprendiz: barely
<Aprendiz> SunTsu: on friday we were talking about a problem with my ipod and amarok in kubuntu. You told me about permission on that dev but in my office I have the ipod working and the same permission in the dev. I have discovered a bug in that because If I connect the ipod amarok doesn't detect it but If I browse inside the ipod throght dolphin the ipod appear in amarok
<SunTsu> Aprendiz: maybe there's a bug in dbus handling of the event
<soee> yofel, is it possible to test 4.7.95 already ?
<soee> (oneiric)
<yofel> soee: just finished building in the private archive - you'll get it today
<soee> yofel, all works fine ?
<yofel> on precise yes, didn't have time to test oneiric yet
<soee> also what is this package: ksecrets in Precise
<yofel> that is a test packaging of ksecretserviced, but I'm not yet sure if it's in a state that's usable for us
<TAG__> Anyone here running plasma active?
<SunTsu> !ask | TAG__
<ubottu> TAG__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soee> yofel, ok thank you
<TAG__> Well, my question is, does force installing from the ppa cause any major issues in kubuntu?
<akis> hi all. is there any easy way to make my kde looking like gnome under 10.04?
<Aprendiz> SunTsu: in amarok tells me that 2.5 fix many thins about ipod
<yon_> what are the required packs to run gmapcatcher in kubuntu 11.10
<yon_> what are the required packs to run gmapcatcher in kubuntu 11.10
<ema> I need to downgrade my x-server - could anyone please write me the apt command
<TAG> ok, the kubuntu-beta ppa supposedly has plasma-active / mobile in it, but I don't see any packages?
<TAG> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3119810.new
<TAG> woah the netbook shell needs work :\
<bretzel> Hellow, Where canI have hints about php/apache userdir mod, localhost/~[user]/index.php - the module php is not working ( downloads the file instead of running the php script
<bretzel> doh!!!!!!!!!!!! nevermind! ( Debian installer disable php in userdir by default!!!! [ /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf ... turning On the userdir line ) ] so fixed :-) But this is really DUMB . Debian != Ubuntu newbies!! or installer script MUST ask to enable or disable it!!!
<dietrich> hello, i got issue in upgrading my kubuntu karmic, can somebody help me ?
<SunTsu> dietrich: not without you telling what this problem is
<SunTsu> !details | dietrich
<ubottu> dietrich: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dietrich> I have a problem with apt, i'm running kubuntu karmic when i try to update i get the following output "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<dietrich>   404 Not Found
<dietrich> and then i can't upgrade my packages
<SunTsu> dietrich: well, Karmic is well beyond support
<dietrich> okay, but can I upgrade it to an other version which is supported ?
<SunTsu> dietrich: you might want to consider upgrading at least to Lucid LTE
<dietrich> yes I want to upgrade to Lucid
<SunTsu> wold be best, that's right the release after karmic and has support lasting into the next year, when the next LTE comes out
<dietrich> when I try an apt-get dist-upgrade, there is no upgrade done, is it a wrong command ?
<SunTsu> dietrich: it's do-release-upgrade you want
<dietrich> apt-get do-release-upgrade gives me an error message : operation not valid
<dietrich> is it possible to do it via graphical interface ?
<SunTsu> dietrich: did I say that it's an apt-get sub-command?
<dietrich> oups
<dietrich> thank you it seems to work
<SunTsu> dietrich: good luck with it
<dietrich> i have enough space disk in my file sytem to uprage, but I've got 10GB in my /home partition
<dietrich> i hav'nt enough space*
<dietrich> can I choose to store all the downloaded files needed to upgrade in my /home ?
<aamission> Hi all ! , , I need a little help and info
<aamission> Anyone here ?
<aamission> hey U
<aamission> Crikey
<Torch> aamission: just ask your question, don't ask to ask ;-)
<aamission> first
<aamission> I need the text on IRC bigger
<aamission> second , , I need to edit my GRUB list  I knew how to do it  4 years ago but cant remeber
<aamission> ..
<soee> what irc client are you using ?
<aamission> QUASSEL
<aamission> I just came back to Linux this weekend, trrrrying to load OS's
<aamission> I just asked, got no help, going to read support documents
<indianajoost> Problem with microphone. Doesn't work with skype on ubuntu 10.11. Adjusting settings in salsamixer doesn't help. Through sound recorder my voice is recorded fine, though...
<stuq> does anyone know how to get the old-style folder view widget back?  Since my upgrade to 4.7.3, there's a new folder view with a lot less functionality...
<stuq> it presents a file folder icon in your panel, when you click it gives you a drop-down of whatever you choose as the main dir.
<stuq>  you *used to* be able to click sub-dir. and keep drilling down
<stuq> new one only goes one level deep
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<outsider> hi
<outsider> hi i need a aplication for hide my ip
<outsider> any ideas?
<Snowhog> outsider: Google is your friend. Search on "hide your IP while surfing the internet" and you'll get loads of hits.
<outsider> im in
<outsider> but i cant find ffor linux
<emachines> bonsoir
<Snowhog> emachines: English please.
<emachines> hi
<soee> yofel, how is the progress with 11.10 packages ?
<yofel> soee: just copied it to beta, will be available in a few minutes
<kinta> hello
<kinta> have I to edit ksmserverrc to get kwin_gles working? ( in kde 4.8 from beta repos )
<DarsVaeda> hi, I installed java6 and the plugin but in firefox it does not show up, any help?
<rekcuFniarB> DarsVaeda: I thing You need this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/icedtea-plugin
<DarsVaeda> I do not want icedtea, but thank you
<rekcuFniarB> Why not? I have it in my system and it works.
<rekcuFniarB> It uses openjdk-6-jre
<nello> sequencer
<DarsVaeda> yeah thats fine and I like to slap everyone that wrote that in the forums ;)
<DarsVaeda> found out, the correct file is libnpjp2.so
<DarsVaeda> if you link that to you mozilla plugins folder it works
<soee> yofel, great :)
<Russel> Anyone is using konversation?
<KjetilK> Russel, yeah, I do
<KjetilK> On my Debian Squeeze box, though, so older version
<Russel> I need someone to take a look at the general tab settings on the konversation version that comes with the lastest kubuntu
<Russel> Konversation 1.3
<Russel> I think an option is missing
 * KjetilK looks
 * kjetil looks too :-)
<KjetilK> Russel, I have 1.3.1 both on my Debian Squeeze box and my latest Kubuntu, both running now
<Russel> Sweet!
<KjetilK> where should I look?
<Russel> Configure Konversation -> Behaviou -> General -> Miscellaneous
<Russel> Do you see the "Automatically join channel on invite" option?
<KjetilK> Russel, no, on neither box
<Russel> Ok... I know this option was in prior versions... must be a bug
<Russel> Thanks for your help
<KjetilK> Russel, glad I could help
<KjetilK> then it sounds like it has actually fallen out of Debian
<Russel> No idea
<tsimpson> #konversation is the best place to ask about that
<Russel> That is my next move :)
<Snowhog> tsimpson: As a frequent visitor here, and having watch over the last few days, the battle of the FloodBots, I'm curious as to what is actually going on. Has FloodBotK3 gone rouge??
<adrian_berg> Please see http://imgur.com/a/EB5JW
<adrian_berg> The first image is what I'm presented with during bootup
<adrian_berg> Clicking okay then shows me a kdm login screen
<adrian_berg> I type in my credentials and it returns me back to the login screen
<adrian_berg> I click KDE Plasma Workspace and it logins
<adrian_berg> When it's logged in, I'm presented with that error
<adrian_berg> Something is trying to unlock what looks like a gnome-keyring
<adrian_berg> Before receiving these errors, I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<adrian_berg> and made KDM my default login manager
<adrian_berg> I then did kdesudo systemsettings and installed the xenon theme (I probably shouldn't have done this as root which might be causing problems)
<adrian_berg> I then went to the convenience tab and selected Enable Auto-Login
<adrian_berg> Selected my user and selected the "Lock session" option
<adrian_berg> Applied changes
<adrian_berg> Rebooted
<adrian_berg> And here I am
<adrian_berg> I'm going to try removing the theme as root and seeing if I get the same error
<adrian_berg> Oh, also
<adrian_berg> I did sudo chmod 1777 /tmp && sudo chmod 1777 /var/tmp and rebooted to the same problems
<adrian_berg> Oh, and I changed my kwallet password to a blank password
<adrian_berg> I then deleted it and reboot, same errors
<adrian_berg> Going to try removing the theme as root and rebooting
<adrian_berg> BRB
<adrian_berg> Well that didn't work
<adrian_berg> I just found where you can disable the kwallet subsystem
<adrian_berg> From within systemsettings
<adrian_berg> Just did that
<adrian_berg> Also, there is an error when trying to install the Xenon theme as a regular user
<adrian_berg> Error-System Settings: Unable to authenticate/execute the action: (code 4)
<adrian_berg> ...which is basically saying I have to be root
<adrian_berg> Didn't see the option "Enable passwordless logins" Let's see if that does anything
<kinta_> what are the benefits of kwin_gles over kwin?
<adrian_berg> Nothing
<adrian_berg> And #kubuntu is dead during the holidays :(
<adrian_berg> Guess I will ask in #ubuntu
<macram> adrian_berg: what are you asking?
<adrian_berg> macram: http://paste.ubuntu.com/783959/
<Snowhog> adrian_berg: That isn't helpful - it's just part of the monolog you had going here. What is your specific issue?
<adrian_berg> During boot I'm presented with those errors, I don't want them
<adrian_berg> The two images linked
<adrian_berg> The first comes before kdm
<macram> adrian_berg: from here without more data it can be the X server running out of memory
<adrian_berg> How can we verify this?
<adrian_berg> It has 4gb to work with
<macram> adrian_berg: giant memory leak?
<adrian_berg> Wait, I guess that's not memory for the graphics card
<macram> i only can see one screenshot, btw
<adrian_berg> http://imgur.com/a/EB5JW
<adrian_berg> All I want is passwordless login
<adrian_berg> Maybe I should try making lightdm the login manager :\
<macram> adrian_berg: wait a mom
<macram> how much free disk space do you have?
<adrian_berg> /dev/sda9             259G   72G  174G  30% /
<macram> adrian_berg: only one volume?
<adrian_berg> $df -h
<adrian_berg> udev                  1.9G  4.0K  1.9G   1% /dev
<adrian_berg> tmpfs                 776M 1004K  775M   1% /run
<adrian_berg> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<adrian_berg> none                  1.9G  3.0M  1.9G   1% /run/shm
<FloodBotK2> adrian_berg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian_berg> /home/adrian/.Private  259G   72G  174G  30% /home/adrian
<macram> crap, i think this thing muted you
<macram> you chmoded /tmp with 777, right?
<adrian_berg> Yes
<adrian_berg> 1777 actually, but same thing
<macram> only chmod 777 /tmp?
<macram> or chmod -R 777 /tmp?
<adrian_berg> 1777 /tmp and /var/tmp
<adrian_berg> only chmod
<adrian_berg> Guess I could recursively apply it
<macram> please try -R ;)
<adrian_berg> Rebooting
<adrian_berg> BRB
<adrian_berg> Nothing
<adrian_berg> sudo chmod -R 1777 /var/tmp && sudo chmod -R 1777 /tmp were the commands used
<adrian_berg> && sudo reboot
<macram> this is gonna look crazy
<macram> please check the permissions of /dev/null
<macram> xD
<adrian_berg> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2011-12-26 16:16 null
<adrian_berg> That doesn't look good...
<adrian_berg> Guess I should 0666 that mess
<adrian_berg> Sec
<macram> adrian_berg: they are good, don't try anything crazy!
<macram> ;)
<adrian_berg> Oh, really?
<adrian_berg> It's 0666 now
<adrian_berg> Not kubuntu specific now, how do you make the permissions crw-rw-rw- root:root now :)
<adrian_berg> I can do the root:root
 * adrian_berg mans chmod
<macram> i think crw-rw-rw- equals 1666
<adrian_berg> drw-rw-rwT  2 adrian adrian   4096 2011-12-26 16:24 blah
<adrian_berg> No big deal, 0666 should be fine
<macram> adrian_berg: nevermind about /dev/null
<macram> still reading...
<macram> check permissions of your /home
<macram> (mine would be /home/macram)
<macram> and also check permissions of ~/.kde4
<adrian_berg> Sorry, was on the phone
<adrian_berg> I just noticed that I didn't click the checkbox for these: http://i.imgur.com/QbWFn.png
<adrian_berg> I guess that's okay, nevermind
<adrian_berg> drwx------ 97 adrian adrian 24576 2011-12-26 16:24 adrian
<macram> i don't know what could be your problem, mate
<macram> because i think it could be a million things
<adrian_berg> Rebooting
<manu> witch one is more stabil?...Kubuntu 32 or 64?
<Guest43764> witch one is more stabil?...Kubuntu 32 or 64?
<Guest43764> witch one is more stabil?...Kubuntu 32 or 64?
<adrian_berg> macram: hey
<tsimpson> Snowhog: they all run exactly the same code, so who knows what's up with it
<adrian_berg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<adrian_berg> selecting lightdm resolves the problems
<adrian_berg> I can't manage to automatically login though
<adrian_berg> I selected automatic login from gnome-control-center for my user
<adrian_berg> Also manually edited the lightdm file after that didn't work
<adrian_berg> That didn't work either
<adrian_berg> I just want autologin :)
<macram> adrian_berg: edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<macram> oh, well
<adrian_berg> macram: Yeah
<adrian_berg> That's what I did
<adrian_berg> Heh, oh well, I refuse to accept :D
<macram> yeah yeah, i have a bit of lag :)
<adrian_berg> Takes forever to get to a KDE session
<macram> adrian_berg: show me lightdm.conf
<macram> ;)
<adrian_berg> I think auto-logging-in would at least put it somewhat on par with the default ubuntu unity stuff
<Snowhog> adrian_berg: You running 11.10?
<adrian_berg> macram: Sure
<adrian_berg> Snowhog: Yes
<Snowhog> adrian_berg: System Settings > Login Screen > Convenience  and check Enable Password-Less Logins doesn't work for you?
<adrian_berg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/784000/
<adrian_berg> Snowhog: Nope, I'm not using KDM anymore, had those problems stated above which weren't resolved
<macram> adrian_berg: and what session do you want to use ;)
<macram> i think this thing is right as it should be, so...
<adrian_berg> I'm going to try using KDM once mroe
<Guest43764> witch one is more stabil?...Kubuntu 32 or 64?
<macram> Guest43764: what kind of machine is going to run it?
<Guest43764> a 64 bit cpu....
<macram> ram?
<mateuszch_> Hi everyone
<mateuszch_> I've got a certain problem with my kubuntu 11.10 running on lenovo thinkpad
<mateuszch_> The thing is, sometimes I can't simply shut it down
<Guest43764> 4 g
<mateuszch_> and if I write in console "shutdown now" it requires su permissions
<mateuszch_> before I quit, plasma usually crashes
<macram> mateuszch_: YOU'RE NOT ALONE, same problem here
<mateuszch_> macram: You haven't solved it yet?
<macram> mateuszch_: nope, still looking for a fix
<Guest43764> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1865844
<Guest43764> is a easy fix
<mateuszch_> Guest43764: I'll check it, thanks a lot :)
<Guest43764> np
<mateuszch_> Guest43764: Well, it seems  I had this /sbin/shutdown -h -P now set from the very beginning, so that's not the reason I think.
<mateuszch_> macram: What kubuntu version are you running? 64 or 32 bits?
<Guest43764> strange
<macram> mateuszch_: 64
<macram> and my wifi adapter identifies itself as "Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)"
<mateuszch_> Guest43764: I think the same ;p
<Guest43764> I had the same problem a wild ago, I should write down the fix... :)
<mateuszch_> macram: I've got intel's card
<macram> just configured /sbin/shutdown -P (it was -h -P)
<macram> i'll try to shut down now (i'm going to sleep, here it's 12am and i'm travelling tomorrow)
<macram> i'll keep you in touch if the fix works for me
<macram> good night, people!
<mateuszch_> good night ;)
<mateuszch_> Guest43764: But what is even more strange, it happens only in KDE-mode. While using xfce/gnome-shell,  I didn't have such problems
<Guest43764> try to delete the -h
<mateuszch_> kk
<Guest43764> keep only /sbin/shutdown -P
<mateuszch_> Guest43764: Done. I'll check it now
<mateuszch_> brb
<Guest43764> /sbin/shutdown -P now
<janisozaur> how do I set up japanese input method, please?
<Guest43764> it worked?
<mateuszch> Guest43764: It seems so :)
<mateuszch> Guest43764: But after several shutdowns I'll be able to say it for certain ;)
<mateuszch> Guest43764: Anyway, thanks for  both your help and time :)
<Guest43764> great...
#kubuntu 2011-12-27
<renosis> hi, I am trying to get dual monitors to work in kubuntu 11.10. I have an nvidia based video card, and within nvidia-settings,  I see both of my monitors listed under GPU 0
<renosis> I am not sure what to do from here, but under X Server Display Configuration section in nvidia-settings, I get Unable to load X server Display Configuration page: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0
<adrian_berg> Since screwing around with Kubuntu trying to make it look good and more Ubuntu Unity like, I've come to the conclusion: fsck this
<adrian_berg> lightdm now prevents me from rebooting and powering off the system from within KDE
<adrian_berg> I can't reboot or shutdown from within in Lightdm
<RedAshes> I am trying to install Kubuntu on my Dad's messed up windows machine without deleting the windows installing or changing any of the partitions.  I went to manual set up, and on the partition with windows (using the entire disk), I chose for it to use it, without formatting the partition, and make it an ntfs file system (the same file system already being used by the windows).  I make the mount point /windows instead of /dos.
<RedAshes> Should I make the mount point /dos?  Will this mess up the windows install, or erase anything if I go ahead and click install now?
<adrian_berg> This is pathetic
<adrian_berg> I feel like I should just install Ubuntu and be happy, but I know QT/KDE is the way to go
<adrian_berg> My system is looking nice
<adrian_berg> Very much a Ubuntu/KDE theme that mixes nicely
<adrian_berg> But it takes forever to boot
<adrian_berg> and I can't shut the thing down outside of the command line
<adrian_berg> And for some reason at installation I thought it would be fun to use some crazy 20 character password using crazy keys that nobody ever uses, typing that over and over is starting to get to me as well :)
<RedAshes> hey, I have a computer here with 2 messed up copies of windows co-existing on it, on one partition.  I want to install Kubuntu to the SAME partition without deleting the 2 copies of windows on the same partition.  I have selected for it to not format the partition, and mount at /dos..  will this work without erasing anything?
<Viktorious> Hi, I'm running the most recent Kubuntu version on virtualbox as a guest. I wanted to install all the updates, and now it's stuck at 56% for a while on the dpkg step.  There are 310 to install/upgrade and 206.4 mb of space to be used.
<Viktorious> Is this normal, or do I need to do something...I think it's been at 56% for at least twenty minutes.
<RedAshes> I want to install kubuntu on a partition with mount points /dos /window and /windows without formatting it and without deleting windows, is this possible of I set the mount point of the intallation to /dos and select to not format the drive?
<adrian_berg> Love KDE always, but I'm heading back to Ubuntu so I can get some work done, but don't worry, I'll be back in the summer working on a KDE project
<adrian_berg> bye now
<Viktorious> Can anyone help answer my question please?
<TAG> Oh cool, the plasma mobile stuff magically appeared in muon...
<Resistance> Viktorious:  you need to be patient dude
<Resistance> repeating your question every so often (say, if in 30 minutes nobody's addressed your question) might help
<Kwashiorkor> Viktorious: you can break the installation and continue it later with no problem
<Kwashiorkor> try it again
<Viktorious> Okay
<Kwashiorkor> maybe an internet connection problem
<Kwashiorkor> maybe updates server problem
<Viktorious> So, it's all right if I stop the dpkg process?
<Kwashiorkor> i think so
<Kwashiorkor> i would do it
<Viktorious> Because it says it's dpkg which is talking up the time. A site told me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a, but I couldn't because the update process was using dpkg...
<Kwashiorkor> and you are at vbox, no worries
<Kwashiorkor> can start again if you want
<Kwashiorkor> yes
<Kwashiorkor> need to break it first
<Linuxephus> Question: I've very recently noticed that port 68 on my Kubuntu 11.04 is active. From what I've researched, it's DHCP. Which leads to my question; is DHCP (port 68) set to active by default in Kubuntu 11.04? Footnote: I never noticed it in my GUFW settings until I installed gnome-network-admin package yesterday.
<Kwashiorkor> Linuxephus: i dont know about default open ports, sorry
<Linuxephus> Kwashiorkor: No worries. I'll gladly wait for one who does. I understand the concept of what I researched. I just need a more experienced user to help my apply what I researched so to speak.
<Snowhog> Kwashiorkor: Port 68 is used by the DHCP client while port 67 is used by the DHCP server. You are using a router, yes?
<Linuxephus> Yes, I am using the router in question. I just didn't know if the port 68 DHCP was a necessary function as I'd swear I've never seen it before when checking my firewall settings via GUFW.
<Snowhog> Linuxephus: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_number#Examples
<Linuxephus> Snowhog: In other words, it's active in Linux by default. And if i were to kill it off, I'm going to have serious connection problems. Would that assumption be correct?
<Snowhog> Linuxephus: I'd say "yes".
<Linuxephus> Snowhog: Which leaves another question: the context of what I've read concerning DHCP indicates it could be deactivated with-out problems. So what am I failing to understand should I be wrong?
<Kwashiorkor> Snowhog: i'm not having any needings about these ports, was just saying "hello" to Linuxephus ;)
<Linuxephus> Kwashiorkor: Then I humbly return the "hello" with a "greetings" of mine own.
<Kwashiorkor> ;-)
<Linuxephus> After re-reading said link in detail...my conclusion, as stated by you, is that it is a necessity, active (stealthed in my case) by default, regardless of any other means of internet connectivity. Correct me if I'm wrong. And my thanks for the link as well as putting 1+1=2 for me. I seem to find and learn something new everyday with Linux. Even though I've been an avid user for going on 3 years now.
<deer3212> does anyone noticed any stability differance between 64 and 32 version?
<EvilResistance> deer3212:  not really, you just need a processor that can handle the 64bit version, and most of em do nowadays
<Kwashiorkor> 64-bit r0x j00
<Kwashiorkor> nuff said...
<Kwashiorkor> :P
<Kwashiorkor> Viktorious: how was it with the installation problem?
<deer3212> I get to manny plasma desktop crashes on 64 bit edition.....do we have a fix or something?
<szal> deer3212: KDE version?
<deer3212> 4.7.3
<szal> upgrade to 4.7.4 from the Kubuntu PPA, it's fixed there
<deer3212> there is a command line for that?  :)
<szal> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<deer3212> thank you
<szal> !register | coolstar-pc
<ubottu> coolstar-pc: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest97967> hola???
<szal> !es | Guest97967
<ubottu> Guest97967: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jimtendo> Anyone know where I can find some easy-to-follow example code of a kioslave? I can't seem to find any under KDE's WebSVN.
 * szal thinks that would be a question more fitting for #kde
<deer3212> can anyone recomand a good backup system for kubuntu?...(like ghost...something image based)...
<Ilsy> Hello, all
<deer3212> hi
<szal> deer3212: tried Clonezilla yet?
<Ilsy> where would be the best place to explore the options available to me for correcting an upside-down uvc webcam image?
<Ilsy> in Kubuntu 11.10, that is....
<deer3212> not yet....I clone only the partitiion or MBR too?
<sythe_> deer3212: Just the partition, silly
<deer3212> acronis has the option to backup the mbr too, that't why I asking.....I am afraid that after recovering grub  won't goanna recognize the os
<deer3212> the problem with acronis....not very good with ext4
<Kimlaroux> deer3212, it's easy to reinstall grub from a livecd, no need to backup the mbr
<deer3212> good idea ;)
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have a plasmoid that needs an icon, but the icon seems to be missing. how can I know the name of the missing file?
<lengau> There's no easy way to do it, though you may be able to tell based on the package it's in.
<lengau> What plasmoid are you referring to?
<gribouille> lengau, veromix
<lengau> gribouille: The only image file in that package is /usr/share/icons/veromix-plasmoid.png
<lengau> What image is missing, and what versions of veromix and KDE are you using?
<gribouille> lengau, the versiojn of plasma-widget-veromix is 0.13.0-1ubuntu1; the version of kde is 4.7.4; the missing icon is the one for the flash player (like this one: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/actions/flash.png)
<lengau> gribouille: Hmm... I couldn't reproduce (though I'm trying the beta of KDE 4.8...). Do you have the file /usr/share/app-install/icons/flash.png?
<gribouille> lengau, yes
<lengau> gribouille are you on a 32-bit or 64-bit system?
<gribouille> lengau, 32 bit
<lengau> Do you have the KDE Flash settings package (adobe-flash-properties-kde)? That seems like the most likely place for KDE to get a Flash logo.
<gribouille> lengau, when I open the veromix window and click on the icon for the flash player (the icon is a blank document, not the right one), it mutes the flash player and the right icon is displayed. when I click again, the player is unmuted and the wrong icon is displayed again
<lengau> Ah, so it does see the icon, just not all the time...
<lengau> The only thing I can think then, gribouille, is that it's a bug in veromix and should probably be reported.
<lengau> Sorry :-(
<gribouille> lengau, this bug didn't exist on maverick. it happened when I switched to oneiric, without changing the version ov veromix
<lengau> Are you not using veromix from the repos?
<lengau> Oh, wait. Stupid question.
<gribouille> lengau, at first I installed it manually. I installed it from the repos, hoping it would solve the problem
<lengau> gribouille, try purging and re-installing the package?
<lengau> Ok.
<lengau> Have you tried clearing your veromix settings? (~/.kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/veromix-plasmoid/)
<akis> hi all. does anyone can give me the knode installation command?
<gribouille> lengau, ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/veromix-plasmoid/ is empty
<gribouille> akis, sudo apt-get install knode
<akis> ok. thank. i installed it.
<lengau> gribouille, then I'm afraid I'm out of ideas. Sorry. I don't imagine plasma-desktop-appletsrc would contain anything useful, so I don't know where else to look.
<gribouille> lengau, what is plasma-desktop-appletsrc?
<lengau> gribouille It contains some settings for various plasma widgets. Doesn't seem to have anything useful for Veromix though.
<lengau> Anyway, bed time for me now. It's far too late over here.
<gribouille> lengau, ok, thanks for your help
<serge_> hei who knows programm for cleaning system for kubuntu?
<SunTsu> serge_: er, whut? What "cleaning"?
<serge_> cleaning system
<Peace-> serge_: sudo apt-get autoremove ??
<Peace-> serge_: sudo apt-get autoremove  && sudo apt-get clean ??
<serge_> bleachbit but this programm for ubuntu
<SunTsu> serge_: what exactly do you mean by cleaning?
<serge_> <SunTsu> Free cache, delete cookies, clear Internet history, shred temporary files, delete logs
<kerloi> Hi all. I'm not personnaly a kubuntu user buts that's the OS I installed for my parents. They are not 'advanced user' so I want them to only use the GUI. Since the last update the ubuntu 'muon logitheque' has changed and I can't find how to check for update.
<SunTsu> rm -rf /?
<kerloi> I can of course use the command line but, as I said, I prefer not for them ...
<SunTsu> serge_: I don't know anything that does it
<kerloi> By the way, kubuntu does not automatically notify for new update on the system tray (???)
<serge_> SunTsu i found http://userbase.kde.org/Sweeper
<joe11> even all :) hoping someone can help out a newbie.... trying to figure out how to rename of the pages in netbook view that appear in the top bar (eg Page 1, Newspaper Layout' etc)...
<serge_> тест test
<serge_> kubuntu is awesome
<failureR> hi
<failureR> im getting a weird error every time i try to run a kde program symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkio.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTI15QTreeWidgetItem
<failureR> does anyone know how i can fix that?
<failureR> I tried updating and all that but it still gives the same error
<failureR> google returns no results :S
<soee> failureR, what KDE version ?
<failureR> 4.7
<failureR> im using kubuntu 11.10
<soee> strange havent seen this error
<failureR> soee: it looks like something in the ldpath is wrong, but i dont know what
<Peace-> failureR: please kde version ? 4.7.x
<failureR> Peace-: Peace- 4.7.3
<Peace-> failureR: btw you coud upgrade to 4.7.4 there is a repository
<Peace-> could
<failureR> Peace-: do you know the url?
<soee> even 4.8 RC1 - works great except kmix
<Peace-> failureR: this is for kde 4.7.4 ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<robin0800> soee: how do you get that?
<Peace-> failureR: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Peace-> shoudl be fine
<soee> robin0800, what ?
<robin0800> soee: how do you get 4.8?
<failureR> Peace-: I'll try that thanks
<soee> robin0800, it is ine beta backports: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<Peace-> robin0800: you need the beta repository
<Peace-> btw kmix sucks
<Peace-> :) remove kmix install veromix
<failureR> thank you
<soee> naah :D we must first solve problem with kmix -.-
<Peace-> soee: well kmix has a bug that increase the cpu usage--- 100%
<Peace-> i guess it's better kill it
<Peace-> or remove it and install the new plasmoid veromix
<soee> yeah i know thats what im talking about
<Peace-> sudo apt-get instal plasma-widget-veromix
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-veromix
<soee> any idea if kmix will be fixed in RC2 ?
<Peace-> mmm i don't know
<Peace-> i am working only on plasma panel right now :D
<Peace->  am quite noob
<soee> :)
<Peace-> soee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_qR-7FQHxc
<Peace-> :)
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<soee> Peace-, yeah iv seen it :)
<Peace-> lol
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help please , since  yesterday   i have a wierd  issue   with fsck fire automaticaly on /dev/sda1 the /boot partition on every boot  even after  a clean shutdown
<szal> DoctorPepper: fsck ALWAYS runs on startup
<szal> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DoctorPepper> szal: any idea
<szal> DoctorPepper: for starters, I don't get the problem
<DoctorPepper> szal: it seems  that /boot partition  doesnt unmount cleany  when  i shutdown  the  computer unless i unmount it  manually
<soee> amarok is resources monster
<soee> is there any way to configure it to make it more lightweight ?
<Peace-> soee: use vlc :)
<Peace-> soee: or juk
<Peace-> or.. :D a lot of stuff
<soee> hehe :) yeah using/testting Bangarang, YaRock and Tomahawk
<soee> also Clementine lokks nice
<Klaus_Dieter> hello world
<Klaus_Dieter> after the recent upgrade on kubuntu akonadi will not try to login to an imap server any more
<Klaus_Dieter> akonadi just says login failed while the server does not receive a login command
<Klaus_Dieter> seems like things are broken with akonadi once again.
<joe11> Does anyone know how to get rid of 'recently used' files?  Kinda defeats the purpose of True Crypt to an extent when my 'secret' containers are listed there when the one goes to select a file...
<Klaus_Dieter> it looks like this bug: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kdepim-bugs/2010-September/041204.html
<Klaus_Dieter> this used to work in the last version... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=249992
<ubottu> KDE bug 249992 in IMAP resource "Can't log in to IMAP server running dovecot 2 0 1" [Normal,Reopened]
<faLUCE> hi how can I format to fat 16 /dev/sdb (usb flash drive) ?
<rotsy> kaiza e
<faLUCE> fter rebooting mkdosfs worked. thansk
<faLUCE> well, nothing solved. I have an old motherboard. when I try to boot from usb disk (formated as fat 32) it says "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found" . I formated the usb disk as fat 16 and now it hangs om boot. what could I do
<faLUCE> [16:21] <faLUCE> ?
<marco__> hi
<Pliskin> hey, I have a weird bug with some widgets on plasma (the calendar and the notification widget) and I have the feeling that I'm the only one experiencing it (did some research). I don't know if it's a kde bug or graphic driver related, so I'll post here
<Pliskin> here's a screenshot : http://hapshack.com/images/NcEhJ.jpg
<Pliskin> as you can see, the lines split in two or more
<tAbu> Hi to all. I'm a newbie user of lucid lynx, I have the system crashing to the point i have to hard reset it, also sometimes on loading i can see graphic glitches  in pointer and icons, I'm using ATI radeon 9200, been searching in forums but could not find a thread I could understand...
<BluesKaj> Hey All
<soee> Pliskin, try to remove it from the panel and add new one od desktop
<soee> see if it looks the same
<Pliskin> soee looks the same
<rajuramvani> i cant login in pc because when i am start pc the coming only console entire my username
<soee> rajuramvani, try type: start x or startx
<soee> Pliskin, what KDE verions ?
<rajuramvani> kubuntu 10.10
<Pliskin> soee kde 4.7.4
<Pliskin> but I had the same bug with 4.7.3
<soee> Pliskin, try to create new user accout
<soee> than login there and see if there happens the same
<Pliskin> soee ok thanks, I'll try that later
<crissi> hello
<crissi> its there a ppa for kde 4.8rc1?
<soee> yes
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<crissi> soee.. thanks
<jtheuer> hi, there is so many about backups .. I'm looking for a convenient,daily,incremental/differntial,encrypted backup software. i have ssh and/or webdav access to remote backup space... and I want to backup my package config, etc and parts of home/ any suggestions?
<genii-around> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<genii-around> Probably rsync for the files, another cronjob which does something like dpkg --get-selections to a file which would store your list of currently installed packages
<jtheuer> genii-around: does any of the solutions have a graphical "restore file from history" utility?
<darkwaveguru> hi people, im a penetration tester by profession however i have always used windows, i switched to using kubuntu as my home system about a year ago and am wanting to set up a linux system for work ive found the backbox 2 OS but after using it for a couple of weeks prefur the KDE Desktop. I was just wanting an opinion on which way of getting KDE Backbox. Would i be better installing Backbox 2 then installing Kubuntu Desktop From the
<darkwaveguru> repo or Installing Kubuntu 11.10 then adding the repo's from Backbox?
<genii-around> jtheuer: I think SimpleBackupSuite and Bacula. I use just rsync cronjobs to back up, when I want to restore something i do it manually
<jtheuer> yeah, backup mostly works, recovery is the crucial part ;-)
 * Peace- doesn't do bakcup
<Peace-> i use home separeted  from the system so...
<SunTsu> Peace-: ... so things are gone as soon your harddisk fails
<Peace-> SunTsu: my date are stored on external tera disk
<Peace-> datas
<SunTsu> Peace-: or as soon as you do rm -rf /tmp/ *
<Peace-> i have 1 tera and 1 tera for backups but they are externals
<Peace-> :)
<SunTsu> Peace-: I was just pointing out that keeping data apart from the system is no replacement for having a backup solution
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usuario> gdgdhsfdh
<cosmic> Help me ..... Why can not I install trinity-desktop
<genii-around> cosmic: Did you follow the instructions at http://www.trinitydesktop.org/installation.php#ubuntu ?
 * genii-around ponders the old KDE3 desktop
<cosmic> genii-around:  Err http://ppa.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net oneiric/main Sources
<cosmic>   404  file does not exist
<cosmic> Err http://ppa.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net oneiric/main i386 Packages
<cosmic>   404  file does not exist
<cosmic> Ign http://ppa.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net oneiric/main Translation-en_US
<cosmic> ????
<SunTsu> cosmic: what are we expected to say about a repository someone else runs - or stopped running?
<genii-around> cosmic: Looks like it might currently be offline then
<genii-around> ( or missing files, etc)
<cosmic> Is there another repository
<cosmic> genii-around: Is there another repository
<SunTsu> cosmic: how would we know? I for one can't tell what that repository may conatin just by the name of it
<SunTsu> contain even
<cosmic> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net/trinity/trinity-v3.5.13/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  file does not exist
<cosmic> ?
<genii-around> cosmic: Yes, we already went through this. Why don't you join the #trinity-desktop channel and ask them in there?
<cosmic> May the lunch break
<cosmic> genii-around:  when you open you .. http://mirror.ets.kth.se/trinity/releases/3.5.13/    ????!
<genii-around> cosmic: There is no support here for the KDE3 desktop or the trinity desktop PPA or anything to do with it. It is a separate project maintained by a single guy at Pearson Computing. He's the one you need to bug about problems with it.
<kubb> hi guys, any idea why i should be getting mono sound on kubuntu with emu0404? thanks
<kubb> i use medibuntu for the firmware
<mateuszch> Hi
<mateuszch> for some reason I can't explain, my kubuntu is crashing on shutdown
<mateuszch> here is what dbg gave me: http://pastebin.com/G0kFEZDc
<mateuszch> anyone knows what  might be the reason for such behavior of kde?
<mateuszch> thanks in advance
<ted_> anyone know where to find some kodak printer drivers?
<ted_> I need a 64 bit driver for a kodak ESP 3 AIO printer
<babalu> hi guys i'm having an error on kubuntu when trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 :( http://i.imgur.com/DEDWI.png
<EvilResistance> you couldnt have just translated could you have?
<EvilResistance> i'm not sure many of us actually speak/understand french
<EvilResistance> or w/e language
<WFeather> holy resolution batman !
<bbz> b
<babalu> EvilResistance: most of the message is in english
<babalu> EvilResistance: well, half the message
<babalu> EvilResistance: update-manager-kde was marked for suppression
<EvilResistance> its that other half i want to know about ;P
<EvilResistance> i see.
<babalu> EvilResistance: The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist (sorry wrong channel on #ubuntu)
<EvilResistance> babalu:  i see...
<babalu> EvilResistance: i've removed this package and i'm trying again a 'do-release-upgrade', as someone suggested
 * EvilResistance never had the issue, but...
<EvilResistance> yeah that might work, i assume you did it via the terminal :P
<babalu> ye, but i've also tried with the terminal when the package was still installed, and i had the same issue
<babalu> let's see what happens now that the package is not there anymore
<Tm_T> babalu: you have kubuntu-desktop package still installed?
<babalu> Tm_T: how to know without installing/removing?
<Tm_T> it would help to have it installed AFAIK
<Tm_T> babalu: but for example "apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop" should say if it's installed
<babalu> Tm_T: trying to install it, but getting an error E: faulty package
<babalu> Tm_T: this command returns that it's installed: http://pastebin.com/gpxzNmPi
<Tm_T> babalu: good (:
<bbz> /server irc.cyber-gate.net
<babalu> EvilResistance: Tm_T: it's upgrading now :)
<Tm_T> babalu: good, good luck (:
#kubuntu 2011-12-28
<CuriousGeorge> heylo has anyone used kubuntu mobile on the N900 yet?
<CuriousGeorge> i just found out about it's release and wanna know more about it.
<CuriousGeorge> loling
<CuriousGeorge> seriously though. it looks really nice.
<CuriousGeorge> anybody out there?
<CuriousGeorge> has anybody tried kubuntu-mobile on the N900 yet?
<CuriousGeorge> ello???
<CuriousGeorge> has anybody tried kubuntu-mobile on the N900 yet?
<CuriousGeorge> hello has anybody tried kubuntu-mobile on the N900 yet? i am thinking of trying it out. would like to hear peoples encounters.
<corvus_> Will Kubuntu run ok on a P4 2.6 ghz 1 gb ram system?
<kay-inge_> kubuntu runs on a sempron 3000+ 768MB ram system by me at work, not very fast, but it runs and its usable
<corvus_> Does it tend to hang a lot?
<kay-inge_> you need some patience and have to deactivate the desktop effects, but when the programs are loaded, it runs smooth
<corvus_> Ah, ok. Thanks!
<kay-inge_> at work, i got dolphin, firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice always open
<kay-inge_> not very fast, but usable
<corvus_> What's your remaining memory with those programs open?
<kay-inge_> i couldn't say that, don't know at this time
<CuriousGeorge> wow. i am installing it on a core2duo with 3.1 ghz and 5 gig ram:)
<CuriousGeorge> i think it should run just fine for me;)
<CuriousGeorge> i wanna try it out on my moms quadcore though..hehe
<CuriousGeorge> i only hope i set up dual-booting corrwectly..hehe.
<CuriousGeorge> sweet i installed the GRUB correctly:):)
<CuriousGeorge> loling
<CuriousGeorge> loling
<CuriousGeorge> hmm i am already liking kubuntu..
<CuriousGeorge> a nice KDE desktop and runs very smooth..:)
<CuriousGeorge> yes.. i already like kubuntu better than ubuntu:):) no stupid Unity plug-ins:):):)
<jschall> kde is turning my laptop's screen off after a period of inactivity (even while VLC is running) regardless of settings in the power management profiles. any help?
<shadesandcolour> i seem to be having a problem getting the latest release to boot live
<shadesandcolour> i've made sure to download the mac specific image
<shadesandcolour> but when i try to boot i eventually get an error that a live file system can't be found
<deer3212> try in a virtual machine....mount the iso as a optic drive
<pangolin> anybody who can recommend a webcam that works OTB in Kubuntu 11.10?
<Guest82073> Can anyone tell me what the panel widget name is that shows open windows? I accidently deleted it from the panel and can't find it.
<mikecb> Task Manager?
<Guest82073> task manager why the fuck is it called that god damn
<Guest82073> thanks a lot though!
<jalcine> Guest82073: What'd you think it was called?
<Guest82073> I'm used to thinking of task manager like the windows task manager.  I 'm used to gnome and that widget was called window something or other. it at least have the name window in it.
<psykatog> I've just installed and configured my KDE desktop (kubuntu 11.10) - Is there a way to save my configuration before experimenting with a few widgets?
<psykatog> Hello?  How to save a backup of KDE configurations?
<akaruna> hello folks
<akaruna> im new here and looking to learn more abount linux and loving the KDE look and feel
<akaruna> about*
<psykatog> Has anyone here used Kpart for partitioning before?
<jayjay_> list
<Ripp__> Hi. I want to prevent my Kubuntu laptop from hibernating or going into sleep mode (I'm running some simulations which I'd like to leave overnight.) What is the easiest way to do this?
<Ripp__> Kubuntu 11.10, btw
<Ripp__> nm found it
<Amokrun> Anyone with experience on the migration to kmail2 around?
<reisi> Amokrun: i remember it failing completly with kubuntu upgrade (known issue back then), had to do it manually (there must had been a howto, probably linked from the known issues)
<denys_z> Hi, sorry for second message, but i think my first one didn't get posted: I am having big trouble with KDE after KDE monitor failing - one of the monitors isn't enabled (and I can't enable it back), panels aren't showing and KDE crushes when I try to add a new panel. Could someone help me with this?
<denys_z> is there a way to repair KDE settings/installation?
<reisi> denys_z: so is your second monitor still "connected"? as in, can you move your mouse over there?
<denys_z> sorry, it was "KDE monitor daemon failing", but my second monitor is physically connected but not working (mouse won't go over it)
<denys_z> I did reboot the system - didn't help
<reisi> denys_z: hmmm so you end up with one monitor which displays nothing (perhaps background) and you cannot get your mouse over there?
<reisi> denys_z: is this when you are logged in or can't you get into the login screen either?
<denys_z> not really, it is not even detected by the system so it si in stand-by mode, however it is not the biggest problem - the problem is that KDE won't show any panels and windows - they flick when I alt-tab but never get displayed
<denys_z> it is when i am logged on
<denys_z> I suspect it could be ATI drivers - is there a way to disable a particular driver?
<denys_z> from console - cuz UI won't behave at all
<reisi> denys_z: hmm perhaps, but if you are already logged into the console, try "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr"
<reisi> denys_z: you can even do this over ssh; can you get any output?
<denys_z> yep
<denys_z> it says that only one monitor is connected
<denys_z> DFP1 connected, DFP2 disconnected, CRT1/2 disconnected
<Amokrun> reisi: For some reason, kmail2 is behaving really wrong for me.
<Amokrun> The migrations of course failed.
<Amokrun> After doing it manually, it worked for a few days and then stopped sending any mail.
<Amokrun> That got sort of fixed with purge of akonadi files.
<Amokrun> But now it moved to the most interesting phase of deleting any mail you view from both local and remote storage.
<Amokrun> So the moment I click a mail, it's permanently gone.
<Amokrun> During all the years I've used e-mail, I can't recall a single case where e-mail client managed to destroy mail permanently.
<sundar> hi, i have a problem with pthread. i keep getting this error __pthread_mutex_cond_lock: Assertion `mutex->__data.__owner == 0' failed (not that often)
<reisi> denys_z: hmm oki
<sundar> i have 2 threads in my app. one to receive packets from network, signal the other thread to process it
<reisi> denys_z: is the resolution et al ok for the DFP1
<sundar> i am taking care of locking/unlocking the mutex my the respective thread. still am getting this issue
<sundar> any idea what could be the problem?
<sundar> gcc is 4.5.2
<reisi> sundar: you might want to take it over to #c++ or #linux, or just google, i guess someone else have had that assertion come up; there's mainly kubuntu user questions in this channel
<sundar> reisi, ok thanks ill try in #linux
<reisi> sundar: though, i'd check which call causes that assertion, and compare it to the other thread
<reisi> Amokrun: put a message out in to the mailinglist
<reisi> Amokrun: use that mozilla email client, i wouldn't go opening the kmail anymore
<Amokrun> reisi: Yeah, I already killed any references to the mail box in both akonadi and kmail.
<Amokrun> reisi: Don't feel like losing any more mail randomly or seeing what the next stage of kmail2 is.
<reisi> i so hate akonadi, it's like dbus; yet another single point of failure, if it doesn't work nothing just doesn't seem to work either
<Amokrun> I find it interesting that these almost-out-of-beta technologies keep appearing in KDE.
<denys_z> reisi: sorry, I was an idiot - my second monitor's DVI cable was loose. now it is working
<Amokrun> I like KDE but for whatever reason, they keep finding these broken components from somewhere.
<reisi> lately i've noticed that even when indexing is turned off there is still some indexing related process hoggin very much memory, though it's safe to kill it
<Amokrun> Back in the 3.X days it was Arts that did whatever it felt like.
<denys_z> it was a strange behaviour though  - KDE was totally going mad and couldn't display any windows or panels
<reisi> Amokrun: well i understand their ambitions with akonadi; and i understand the need to push new software, otherwise it'd never get used
<Amokrun> Certainly. I don't mind the theory behind this.
<reisi> i really wouldn't want to go back to the time with ARTS :D i ended up going around it in most cases any ways
<Amokrun> It's just that you don't want to end up deleting mail randomly. That's about the worst thing you can do.
<reisi> denys_z: yeah well.. i guess i should have asked if the cable is infact plugged in :)
<Amokrun> I can deal with broken software if it fails gracefully.
<reisi> Amokrun: hard to understand what would have made it to do that.. well they are going to be interested when you file the report
<Amokrun> Humdidum... I think I have a clue now.
<Amokrun> It turns out that Akonadi has screwed up all the paths for mail boxes.
<Amokrun> Local, that is.
<Amokrun> Now that I have saved-messages pointing somewhere again, it kinda works.
<Amokrun> It still deletes the mails but it moves them to saved-messags.
<Amokrun> Though it never did this before.
<Amokrun> So they disappear from inbox but with refresh appear there again.
<Amokrun> Only grey this time.
<Amokrun> So apparently someone decided to change the way this works by default.
<Amokrun> But since the defauls are broken after migration, it ends up dropping the messages on the floor.
<Amokrun> Or that's my guess at this point.
<Amokrun> Though in any case, dropping the mail on the floor if the folder doesn't exist is still scary.
<Exilant> hi, does vlc or any other program in kubuntu act as a upnp/dlna client?
<Exilant> found some posts claiming vlc should be one, but all from before 2008
<Peace-> Exilant: ffmpeg ?
<Peace-> dunno
<Amokrun> Okay, this is truly puzzling.
<Amokrun> After randomly messing with the folders, re-creating them a couple of times etc. it now looks like it works.
<Amokrun> Only problem is, I don't know if it'll actually work or if it'll start doing something weird again.
<osinclair> amokrun_: u still online?
<osinclair> amokrun_: I ended up moving .kde folder and .local folder and then install KDEPIM fresh
<osinclair> then I reimported mail, recreated accounts, filters etc. Now have it back to where it was
<Amokrun> I did something similar.
<Amokrun> However, my mail is on IMAP.
<Amokrun> The only thing I cannot explain is why it deletes e-mail randomly.
<Amokrun> I can't figure out what would cause kmail to delete a message that you are trying to view.
<osinclair> amokrun_: I understand IMAP is a headache, only use pop3 myself
<osinclair> agree on that one - the mail deleting that is
<Amokrun> I verified that it actually does go and delete the message from remote host.
<Amokrun> So it clearly tries to do something clever there.
<osinclair> and do install akonadiconsole.. if your "akonadi sender" goes offline you can toggle it back online
<Amokrun> Did already, that tool is the only way akonadi is reasonably useful.
<Amokrun> At least you know when it melts.
<osinclair> Amokrun_: can not heå much on imap - you tried kdepim mailing list?
<Amokrun> I think I have this sort of working now.
<Amokrun> I'll post something once I figure out which forum is appropriate.
<Amokrun> I think the bit that is most broken here is that you can end up in a situation where mail is silently destroyed.
<osinclair> Amokrun_: I got help via kdepim mailing list or kubuntu mailing list
<Amokrun> All the rest has to do with the migration being broken.
<osinclair> and I would seriously hate losing mail...
<osinclair> Amokrun_: however kubuntu packagers did advice to reinstall rahter than migrate
<Amokrun> Well, given that the migrate box is what jumps out when you do the installation... :-)
<osinclair> Amokrun_: yes.. I know. I ended up doing a reinstall of Kubuntu
<Amokrun> I wonder why everyone includes that migration tool since it seems to be busted. I read several discussions from Arch users with similar issues six months ago.
<Amokrun> Apparently the same migration tool was equally busted and broke all sorts of stuff.
<Amokrun> Oh, by the way. Anyone having issues with the taskbar crashing?
<Amokrun> Or just me?
<Amokrun> It was reasonably stable in last release.
<osinclair> Amokrun_: Arch was the first release to include KDEPIM 2, hence the problems
<Quintasan> We can't really drop pim2
<osinclair> Amokrun_: and kubuntu packagers held back and kept it in experimental. Wisely. I tried already then but gave up
<osinclair> amokrun_: taskbar fine for me, Kontact crash when I close it
<Quintasan> The only thing developers and users can do is to get as much debug info as possible and send them to kdepim team
 * Quintasan stopped using KMail for the very same reasons
<Amokrun> Okay. My taskbar is almost quaranteed to crash on shutdown and crashes randomly otherwise.
<Amokrun> Goes down almost randomly sometimes without any activity.
<Amokrun> Did the same with the KDE beta release earlier but much less frequently.
<osinclair> amokrun_:you don't mean plasma desktop, I get the odd crash there?
<Amokrun> Yes, that might be it. The only visible issue is that the taskbar goes down for a moment,.
<osinclair> Amokrun_: that is plasma desktop and I suspect Kubuntu to be honest
<osinclair> amokrun_: you upgraded to 4.7.4? It seems more stable to me
<Amokrun> Not yet, although I might do that.
<Amokrun> This release seems to be hit and miss with some things.
<Amokrun> I was already thinking of moving back to 3.X releases. The 4.X doesn't really bring anything to the table that I need.
<osinclair> amokrun_: search for trinitydesktop project then. But 4.7.4 is more stable then 4.7.3
<Amokrun> Yeah, already have everything ready for that.
<Amokrun> Got to test it in a virtual install first.
<osinclair> http://www.trinitydesktop.org - I run it on some old desktops
<osinclair> amokrun_: it is more or less a 1-man project though
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * jussi waves to BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj waves back at jussi :)
<marc_> hello
<babalu> hey, i tried upgrading yesterday my kubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04, but now when i try to boot my computer, it's all black and i can't do anything; any help on that please?
<Peace-> babalu: ?? have you started kernel recovery ?
<rosco_y> adf
<scherenhaenden> hi everybody, how could i install or uprade my kubuntu to ubuntu studio
<scherenhaenden> id like to install that low latency kernel too
<krise> Hello, i still dont understand how can i install icon files, how can log in as root or something to copy icon files to icons folder
<krise> impossible to install themes via system settings window
<krise> its almost year 2012 and its still pain
<kbroulik> why was Kontact removed by upgrading to 4.8 RC 1 in Kubuntu?
<scherenhaenden> what is the name of the package for real time kernel.?
<daviddoria> The updater froze in the middle of an update. Now when I boot I can't get past the splash screen. I tried to pass some options to grub, but when I press 'e' the options do not appear, simply nothing happens. Any idea what to do about that?
<DarthFrog> daviddoria:  Try booting from a LiveCD, mount your Linux partition somewhere and bind mount /dev, /proc & /sys into it (http://fermilinux.fnal.gov/documentation/tips/mount-bind-chroot), then chroot into your mounted partition.  You can then fix it.
<zpr0od> hey.
 * coolstar-pc is seeing if he can speak
<coolstar-pc> Ok
<Drakmor> Hey, anyone able to give me a hand with my .asoundrc setup?
<doriad_> is there a way to start a second desktop session?
<SunTsu> doriad_: sure, at the logout part of the KDE menu, new user session
<doriad_> SunTsu, can I use the same user twice?
<doriad_> The only thing I see is the "switch user" button
<SunTsu> doriad_: yes, but that can kill your config files
<doriad_> SunTsu, what do you mean it "can" do that? Is there something I can do to prevent it? I would really like to be the same user in both environments
<SunTsu> doriad_: well, you might have processes writing to the same config at the same time, which might end up in corruption of those files
<MarcosBox_> sera
<rork> ciao MarcosBox_
<rork> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<psykatog> Is it possible to make a folder hidden in dolphin?  Ie, the amazon kindle app creates a folder in the home directory titled "My Kindle Content" - Since moving the folder creates problems, is there a way to make it stay hidden?
<randomatix> Hi, Dolphin has developed some weird behavior.  When sorting by Date and clicking to expand a directory name, the files in the directory appear ABOVE the dir name, or perhaps at the top of the window.
<randomatix> Also, Dolphin does not seem to always notice directory/file name changes without a refresh.  Any ideas?
<rosco_y> How do I set ubuntu to automatically open my kalarm software when I log in?
<randomatix> Is anyone else running Dolphin  4.7.90 from the ppa?
<ussher__> after an upgrade my kubuntu stopped getting all the way to the KDE login screen at boot.  In order to get to the graphical boot screen i need to do ctrl+alt+F6, login, then do 'sudo start kdm'  which starts it just fine.  Im not sure where to start looking for the cause of the issue, any ideas on a useful google term for this situation?
<wilhart> hi, where do i see graphic card memory ?
<ussher__> wilhart: do you have 'kinfocenter' under your 'systems' menu
#kubuntu 2011-12-29
<wilhart> anyone has virtual box with kubuntu ?
<milo_> Ok, I tried closing down the programs running in lsof to umount my hard drive and it just restarted my comp
<MaxHR> Hello, just started runnign Kubu, got this message from Muon :The following pieces of software cannot be authenticated. WARNING: Installing unverified software represents a security risk, as the presence of unverifiable software can be a sign of tampering. Do you wish to
<MaxHR> Why is this, and how do I fix it and proceed?
<randomatix> MaxHR: where is the software from and what is it?
<MaxHR> it is from what ever default repos come with kubu... I am installing wineqt, and its depends
<MaxHR> I got this same message when updating
<MaxHR> I said ok, to go ahead and download anyway, and now I am just getting a spinning progress indicator, nothing appears to be happening
<randomatix> MaxHR: did you try it with another package manager, like Synaptic?
<MaxHR> no, muon is the only one installed by default, I did not expect problems
<MaxHR> so I closed Muon, tried again, clicked continue when I got the warning, then nothing happens... please advise
<mime1111> hey
<franz__> hi, how to set custom resolution?? I want to set 1280x720 but doesn't appear
<frewo> will there be official packages of firefox/thunderbird 9 in 11.10? or only the ppa?
<deer3212> does anyone knows some app like "Daemon tools" for Kubuntu?
<macram> deer3212: ubuntu 11.10 can mount .iso for itself
<deer3212> I know , but will work if I try to install a game with Wine like this?
<macram> deer3212: it SHOULD work, but i can't answer you properly ;)
<deer3212> did you install any game under Kubuntu?
<madbovine> hey guys quick question...kmail won't set up my gmail account...went through the wizard several times and manually entered the imap server and smtp server...any suggestions?
<madbovine> anyone?
<franz__> is there any way to let apps to handle with own window manager instead of kwin, like chromuim does it?
<dijonyummy> am i imagining, or does dolphin crash way too frequently?
<coolstar-ipod> I can't seem to be able to install kubuntu on my computer using wubi.
<coolstar-ipod> Anyone?
<coolstar-pc> Why is it that when I went to install kubuntu through wubi the installer didn't show up?
<coolstar-pc> I thought it was stuck until it rebooted and I saw that it installed.
<coolstar-pc> Why is it that when I went to install kubuntu through wubi the installer didn't show up? It scared me almost to see it wasn't installing, when it really was installing.
<Guest10116> Goodmorning everyone
<Guest10116> am i alone
<Guest10116> opinions on LXDE?
<phiscribe> Guest10116 lxde? ligher than most, does a fair job, but this is kde land, try lubuntu or lxde
<Guest10116> actually I'm just testing my IRc client,but thanks for the responce(Quassel IRC)
<Guest10116> but I do like KDE
<Guest10116> I have all those DE's
<phiscribe> kde is pretty, i like it too, but older boxes stuggle at times, thogh not to bad if u scale down the effects
<Guest10116> yea it is visually nice.I have a good moderate sys I like to see how it runs on stripped down software like lxde
<Guest10116> ok got my client working obviously so thanks folks
<Amokrun> It seems that kmail2 just isn't ready.
<Amokrun> I thought I got it to work yesterday. Now it has died again.
<Amokrun> This time it doesn't eat mail, thankfully, but it moved to refusing to open any mail anymore.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ts_> hi
<ts_> anybody?
<levi501d> arr
<ts_> do not want to say something?
<ts_> arr
<amit> aaja shaam hone aayi mausam ne li angarai :P
<amit> Don 2 Are deewanao ab to pehchano :P
<ManDay> How do you search for a string in files in Kubuntu?
<tsimpson> ManDay: on the command line you can use: grep "some term" /some/file
<tsimpson> there's also kfind, which can search the content of files
<ManDay> tsimpson: I was thinking of a GUI tool which also searches ABW and ODT through some fictional unified API provided by LO and ABW
<ManDay> I'll have a look at kfind
<ManDay> Does kfind come with kubuntu?
<tsimpson> I think it does, it's part of KDE base utilities anyway
<zhang> hello friends
<zhang> welcome
<ManDay> How do I search for a string in DOCX, ABW, and ODT documents?
<jittox> hy to everyone!
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<jubo2> Hi. How can I burn .iso into USB stick on kubuntu
<pangolin> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jubo2> I tried the program that came with Xubuntu that enabled me to install Kubuntu but now I try to put debian on the USB stick it says unknown version GNU/Linux and also says that that error is not catched..
<jubo2> ah oh 'k
<babydead131> всем привет
<BluesKaj> 1ru
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<babydead131> если тут конечно кто-то есть
<babydead131>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<jubo2> Invalkid
<jubo2> "Invalid system name: GNU/Linux" says the usb-creator-kde ( same error as on Xubuntu when trying to put Debian .iso file on the stick )
<jubo2> wth?
<jubo2> It does say on the app that "this allows you to burn an Ubuntu .iso onto USB stick"
<jubo2> it doesn't say that the app supports other Linuxen flavours
<BluesKaj> !unebootin
<jubo2> srsly does getting an .iso image burned to a USB stick have to be this problematic ..?
<jubo2> when I burned the Kubuntu using Xubuntu everything went flawlessly
<BluesKaj> got a cd , use that , sticks seem to be very problematic
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I don't have an optical drive
<jubo2> This is awful.. Why can't I install a competing flavour using the usb-creator-kde or it's Xfce equivalent ..?!?!?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, go ask in #Xubuntu
<jubo2> but I'm on Kubuntu now
<jubo2> I get the same error with both Xubuntu and Kubuntu "System name unknown: GNU/Linux" or thereabouts..
<jubo2> it comes in the latter stages of making the stick bootable
<jubo2> .. the error comes ..
<jubo2> it expects the string to be [x|k|l]ubuntu apparently
<jubo2> this is silly if the irritational aspect is ignored
<BluesKaj> have you looked here , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yes, I've looked at that..
<jubo2> The usb-creator-kde expects a [x|k|l]ubuntu and exits on error that some string was "GNU/Linux" ( Debian ) instead
<BluesKaj> I'd erase and try again , and follow the tutorial ,, installing from a usb looks like additional tools are reqwuired vs the cd burn and install method
<jubo2> BluesKaj: already tried emptying the stick and trying again
<jubo2> hi fishchli
<doriad_> I currently have 2 monitors setup to be an extended desktop. Is there anyway I can make a third "virtual" display (that I can't see) that is an actual second desktop (not an extension)? I need to run code that pops up a window every few seconds but I don't want it stealing the focus of my work environment
<mika__> hi, why isn't there any ubuntuone client under kubuntu? :(
<rekcuFniarB> mika__: there was, but development was stopped unfinished because of author moved to other DE.
<peace> mika__: btw ... who cares about ubuntu one xD
<rekcuFniarB> And he has removed his PPA
<mika__> rekcuFniarB: yup, the ones from apachelogger
<ronnoc> ubunutone can be installed in Kubuntu, but of course it needs tweaked and brings a lot of dependencies not otherwise needed.
<mika__> peace: it's quite useful with 5gb free, instead of just 2 of dropbox
<peace>  mika__then you do 3 dropbox account
<peace> xD
<ronnoc> I agree Kubuntu needs this though. Although for gaming there's always Desura, and for an "app store" feel, Muon Software Center is coming along
<ronnoc> oops my bad...haha
<peace> mika__: you coudl use even mediafire.com
<ronnoc> ubuntuone / ubuntu software center or whatever it's called
<peace> it's a good service for me
<mika__> peace: good for sharing, not for automatic backup :)
<Pavinati> Hi everybody, i need help connecting to internet with my kubuntu laptop... everytime i execute : "dhclient eth0" the bash hang for 2-3 mins... thank you for your support
<wbennett> anyone noticed kde being "jittery" in parallels?
<wbennett> not refreshing when a window moves around
<Pavinati> how can i connect to internet (wired connection) using the terminal?
<wbennett> what does ifconfig show you
<BluesKaj> Pavinati,  sudo dhclient eth0
<wbennett> ?
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: it hangs for long... i have to ctrl-C... other ways?
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, did you try sudo ?
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: ye, and ifconfig say it's up, but no ip adress asigned
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: restarted without problems
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: /etc/network/interfaces contains only auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<BluesKaj> yes . if you run network manager, then that's the configuration
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, ^
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: do you know a command i can use to troubleshot the dhcp configuration? so i can get better informations about my problem?
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, this is the tutorial I used for running eth0 without network manager in my setup , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> the interfaces file replaces network manager , after setting this up remove network manager and modem manager
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: tnx ;) now i'll check it out, and i'll let you know
<BluesKaj> ok , good
<BluesKaj> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: ok, i followed the guide... it say to edit /etc/network/interfaces, i did it, but when i restart the networking daemon, it hangs like the dhclient did, in the end it say : failed to bring up eth0
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, did you remove network manager. if not it will have overwritten your changes in the interfaces file
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: i purged it
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, ip addr
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: it say many things about eth0, but no ip address
<BluesKaj> then add it to your interfaces file
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: it's dhcp, so it should be given automatically, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> look under eth0 there , inet 192.168.X.XX
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> are you connected to a router/modem , dsl or cable , then this should work
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: i'm connected to a modem/router via ethernet cable
<Pavinati> but the router doesn't show me under the client list
<BluesKaj> route -n . what does that give
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: destination : 192.168.1.0   gateway : 0.0.0.0 genmask : 255.255.255.0 flag :  U  eth0
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, if possible , perhaps a router reboot ?
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: sure... bute that would mean i'll disconnect from that chat
<Pavinati> but*
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, unless you have a faulty NIC or cable
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: i can also change the cable... i don't think the router has any problems, atm i'm connected with the very same router
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, , what meanis the router doesn't se your ethernet network card connection and it might pick it up when scanning for interfaces aftera reboot
<Pavinati> ok... i'll reboot the router right now... i'll be there in 5-6 min
<Pavinati> back... but nothing changed
<Pavinati> wbennett: ^
<wbennett> what is up
<Pavinati> wbennett: router reboot didn't fix it
<wbennett> what does ifconfig report
<Pavinati> same as before... should i run a /init.d/networking restart?
<wbennett> does ethX show up
<wbennett> and is it up or down?
<Pavinati> wbennett: i see it on the ifconfig list, but how can i see if it's up or down?
<Pavinati> wbennett: i just rebooted my pc and now it works... dunno what happend... but still tnx ;)
<wbennett> does the expected interface show up when you look at ifconfig
<wbennett> and does it have an ip address assigned to it
<Pavinati> wbennett: np... now that i'm connected i'll download a network manager and there won't be more problems
<wbennett> well good deal, good luck.
<BluesKaj> Pavinati, no, don't install network manager
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: why not?
<BluesKaj> let the interfaces file look after the ethernet connection ..nm is no longer necessary
<BluesKaj> read the tutorial abou the interfaves file , it replaces nm
<BluesKaj> interfaces
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: i just did all of that just to connect the laptop to the internet via wired... but since it's a laptop, i would like to use wireless too :P
<BluesKaj> ok, then that's adifferent story , good luck witht the wireless
<Pavinati> BluesKaj: hehe, i'll need some luck :P
<Pavinati> thanks again everybody
<madbovine> hey guys...anyone else having trouble getting started in kmail?
<madbovine> I just installed 11.10 and can't get kmail to set up my gmail account
<BluesKaj> madbovine, yes there are some problems with kmail ...to many in fact so i switched to thunderbird and have gmail send only certain dailies to it.
<BluesKaj> !kmail
<madbovine> wow...that's ashame since its supposed to be improved
<BluesKaj> !info kmail
<ubottu> kmail (source: kdepim): full featured graphical email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 1003 kB, installed size 3852 kB
<madbovine> Is it mainly a gmail/imap issue?
<BluesKaj> hmm, i thought the bug might show up since anyone upgrading has the kmail/kontact data transfer problem
<Graf_Westerholt> I have some problems with kmail, too. Actually it is Akonadi that does not like my mails.
<BluesKaj> madbovine, sorry , I really have no idea
<markus_> moin
<madbovine> I'm not trying to migrate anything...just trying to set up my account and it won't do it
<madbovine> pretty useless
<BluesKaj> madbovine, ok , it's even worse than I thought ...the devs in kde have fallen down on the job again
<milo_> Good afternoon
<madbovine> I don't get it...what's the point if I can't even set up a simple gmail account?
<markus_> problems with kmail?
<madbovine> yes...can't do a simple set up of gmail through the account wizard
<markus_> I installed thunderbird. But I know that its a pretty bad solution
<madbovine> Yeah I want to avoid that if possible
<madbovine> but I'll do what have to unless there is a solution out there
<BluesKaj> markus_, yeah , kmail is too clunky now , thunderbird is fast and easy to set up
<ronnoc> hmm I just set up GMail via KMail today. Went without a hitch.
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, care to share your expertise with us , tell us what you did , from the gmail side or the kmail end?
<ronnoc> All I did was follow the directions at http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=78799
<ronnoc> And in KMail allow it to autodetect settings if I wasn'tsure.
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: The one thing I did have to do was delete my gmail labels, because they will be imported into KMail as folders and that wasn't going towork for me. But ut works fine.
<ronnoc> *it
<joao> Oi
<joao> Hi
<joao> Can someone help me'
<joao> ?
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, ok , glad it works for you , but being a home user I don't feel the need for kmail/kontact
<joao> I don't fucking know how to fucking use the fucking kubuntu, its fucked up
<utente> lol
<joao> fucking xet!
<joao> damn!
<joao> fuck it
<utente> you should just ask your question and someone will help you
<FloodBotK3> joao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> !languade | joao
<BluesKaj> !language | joao
<ubottu> joao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: Understood. I just think of KMail as a better-integrated Thunderbird. You don't have to use Kontact to use KMail, of course. But I've used Thunderbird as well. It'a sll good!
<D-coy> xD!!
<joao> I am
<joao> Fucking
<joao> Fucked
<joao> to
<FloodBotK3> joao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<utente> I installed a packet to speed up kubuntu and it turned the system in a mix of kde3 and kde4. does anyone know the name of this packet?
<joao> aff
<joao> dvolve
<BluesKaj> joao, cursing isn't going to get much help , if you describe your problem in some detail we will try to help
<utente> go you use windows joao.
<markus_> sign
<joao> I don't know how to configure KMail
<joao> Can somone help?
<joao> Get a fucking life morons
<utente> have you tried searching google. there are lot of guide out there.
<joao> Stupids asswholes son of a bitches
<utente> kmail with hotmail or google or?
<joao> utente put the Google in your ASS
<D-coy> m4v,  ahi te hablan
<D-coy> xD!!
<joao> FUUUUCK
<markus_> it runs me on when peopl eoffend me :D
<joao> FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<joao> s
<utente> someone ban this little kid.
<FloodBotK3> joao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joao> s
<joao> s
<ronnoc> he's trolling. please ignore.
<BluesKaj> !ops | joao
<ubottu> joao: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<joao> s
<joao> s
<joao> s
<joao> s
<FloodBotK3> joao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Unit193> Heh, nice
<ronnoc> Hi Unit193!
<Unit193> Hello, ronnoc
<utente> http://support.real-time.com/linux/email/client/kmail.html
<markus_> Some people don´t deserve our help!
<BluesKaj> sometimes we need to eject jerks ...too bad there was some help
<utente> http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-to-set-up-kmail-with-gmail-and-imap.html
<markus_> This guy deserves to pay somebody that helps him!
<ronnoc> Unit193:  How's the Ohio Loco doing these days? (I should just go there and say hi...)
<Unit193> ronnoc: It was quiet, but now it's picking up a little
<markus_> When customers start yelling at me on the phone because they are too stupid to use a computer I simply hang up as well :D
<utente> it took me to seconds to search on google. there are a enormous amounts of guides.
<utente> LMAO
<Unit193> ronnoc: Paultag is going to be in town
<ronnoc> Unit193: Nice. I'll bounce over there a bit later on.
<serge_> hi who have working amarok widget for karamba?
<fatum> I might have screwed something up... a little
<pawiecki> hello
<pawiecki> i have a problem on a fresh kubuntu 11.10 install
<pawiecki> never used kde or kubuntu, only ubuntu
<pawiecki> and i want to add nonfree and codecs and theese kind of stuff
<pawiecki> can someone help? :)
<BarkingFish> pawiecki: what do you need?
<BarkingFish> I didn't see your question
<pawiecki> i used ubuntu, mint, fedora, but never kubuntu or kde. I want to add codecs, flash and other non free stuff
<pawiecki> don't know how to do so
<BarkingFish> !restricted | pawiecki
<ubottu> pawiecki: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fatum> hello. I might have stolen or give away a few directories when trying to clone an account. not really sure what I have done, but I can't log into my main user account, only into CLI. have used this as an idiot, without reading comments: http://www.ambience.sk/old/user-account-copy-linux
<pawiecki> BarkingFish: thanks a lot, i'll check that links :)
<BarkingFish> pawiecki: as for getting flash, if you open a terminal, and type: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin   you should get it
<BarkingFish> I don't remember if that's in our restricted repository or not
<BarkingFish> !info adobe-flashplugin
<markus_> pawiecki: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in oneiric
<EvilResistance> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in oneiric
<EvilResistance> hmm
<EvilResistance> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<BarkingFish> OK, yes it is in the restricted area
<BarkingFish> I've had a couple of drinks over christmas, and my brain's turned to mush :)
 * EvilResistance hands BarkingFish some tea
<EvilResistance> this might help :P
<BarkingFish> lol, thanks :)
<markus_> I am art work :( besides coffee no drugs here :(
<pawiecki> BarkingFish: do i need kubuntu-restricted-extras AND ubuntu-restricted-extras? Are they different?
<BarkingFish> pawiecki: they may contain different stuff, you'd be safest to get both
<BarkingFish> I know about kubuntu-restricted-extras, but not the other one, i don't have it
<EvilResistance> you might not need both
<EvilResistance> kubuntu-restricted-extras will work for what you need, the ubuntu-restricted-extras might have GTK stuff in it (which requires the GTK runtime installed)
<pawiecki> i'm now installing kubuntu ones
<EvilResistance> (i think)
<pawiecki> from the link you gave me
<markus_> install both. brings close to no gtk stuff
<markus_> afaik kubuntu did not install some important stuff
<fatum> may someone please help me?
<markus_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fatum> hello. I might have stolen or give away a few directories when trying to clone an account. not really sure what I have done, but I can't log into my main user account, only into CLI. have used this as an idiot, without reading comments: http://www.ambience.sk/old/user-account-copy-linux
<pawiecki> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<aaschez> KDE 4.7. I've a wireless network which got SSID broadcasting disabled from router for security reasons. I've been trying to access my work network by inputting SSID in Network Management and even tried inputting details by creating connection using Manage Connections option but still not able to connect. How can I fix this?
<fatum> thank you
<aaschez> The usual way to access such network is by inputting SSID and password only. I know the SSID and password
<pawiecki> check if the SSID and password are correct.
<gonzalo_> hi guys! having a bit of a problem here on kubuntu 11.10 .. is it just me or KaudioCreator is nowhere to be found?
<pawiecki> that's pretty obvious but check :)
<markus_> sudo apt-get install kaudiocreator?
<BarkingFish> aaschez: if the SSID isn't being broadcast, the chances are it's being seen as a hidden network.  The only way I know to get to a hidden network is through the network management Icon, and click <hidden network>, enter the SSID and hit enter, and it should go searching for that SSID.
<gonzalo_> apt-cache search kaudio comes back empty handed in here :(
<BarkingFish> beyond that, I have no idea, other than accessing the router and switch the SSID transmission on
<pawiecki> fatum: could you tell some more details?
<BarkingFish> he's gone, pawiecki :)
<pawiecki> ahh sry
<aaschez> pawiecki: I got one android device which got option Ádd Other network' wherein I inputted SSId and pasword and it got connected easily. Same with Windows 7 with option Óther Networks'' which works as well
<aaschez> BarkingFish: Yes, I did that. It says <hidden networks> and on clicking it, it says to enter SSID and press enter. I inputted SSID and pressed the enter key but nothing happened, it just doesn't start to configure interface or such or to ask for password
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> one moment then, let me speak to someone :)
<aaschez> I asked in #kde if this is a bug
<aaschez> Sure
<pawiecki> aaschez: hmm what router is it?
<fatum> I'll ask something more simple, is there a command to restore default ownership of files?
<aaschez> pawiecki: I tihnk they use D-Link or Juniper
<aaschez> pawiecki: I don't think its router issue here
<pawiecki> aaschez: ok i missed what you said about android and windows device
<pawiecki> fatum: i don't know one
<Resistance> fatum:  i think you'll have to manually restore the original ownership with chown... there's no "undo" command with that command, as far as I'm iaware
<pawiecki> fatum: do you have important data on that pc?
<fatum> quite important
<BarkingFish> aaschez: here's a thought.  If I remember correctly, wicd will allow you to connect to a hidden SSID, and it does work :)
<pawiecki> Resistance: how to do so?
<Resistance> pawiecki:  how to change ownership of files en masse?
<Resistance> ever hear of the chown command?
<Resistance> generally speaking, if you do ls -l, you'll see ownership of files... for example...
<BarkingFish> aaschez: try (from command line)  sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<Resistance> pawiecki:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/787295/  <-- that's an ls -alshF on one of my directories
<aaschez> BarkingFish: hmm.. Sure
<Resistance> pawiecki:  notice ownership is teward teward (user group respectively)
<aaschez> BarkingFish: I was wondering if NM itself can do that but yes, I'll try that. Thanks.
<Resistance> pawiecki:  to change that, say to "root root" so that only root has ownership, i'd do chown --recursive root:root /path/to/that/folder/you/see/in/ls
<Resistance> (as root)
<Resistance> pawiecki:  and that would change it to "root" user and "root" group
<pawiecki> Resistance: yeah, i tried it on my pc too
<gonzalo_> maybe im missing something and KaudioCreator goes by under another name in Kubuntu??
<pawiecki> Resistance: i mean just ls -l command
<Resistance> pawiecki:  ls -l lists the ownerships, yhes
<Resistance> yes*
<Resistance> pawiecki:  but to change en-masse you use the chown command I gave you, replacing root:root with the user:group you want ownership to be assigned to
<fatum> well, I have changed ownership of home directory and all subdirectories to someone, who doesn't even have root access. So now my main account doesn't own anything, but has root access and I have all files in /home/
<aaschez> BarkingFish: Will it connect to it automatically if the SSID is not broadcasting and remember credentials and such like NM?
<pawiecki> Resistance: a stupid question: what's en-masse?
<BarkingFish> I believe it does remember credentials and the like
<Resistance> fatum:  you'd need to change your own home directory's ownership back to you, which i can tell you the command to do it with
<BarkingFish> it's a while since I've used it
<Resistance> pawiecki:  "en-masse" literally translates to "In mass"
<Resistance> i.e. all at once
<Resistance> or many at once
<pawiecki> latin?
<Kimlaroux> gonzalo_, kubuntu can rip audio cds directly from the file manager, just drag and drop the folder containing the format you want. If you still want a program for it, kubuntu comes with K3b
<Resistance> fatum:  lets say your own user's home directory is "/home/foobar/", and the user and their group is "foobar" "foobar" (user and group respectively)
<gonzalo_> Kimlaroux: thanks mate!
<fatum> should it be  " chown --recursive foobar:users /home/foobar/* " ?
<Resistance> fatum:  to change that directory back to the user, it'd be done by this command: "chown --recursive foobar:foobar /home/foobar/"
<Resistance> no, you don't need the *
<aaschez> BarkingFish: I'll try that. Thanks. Also I'll try to report the same to the NM dev so that it can be solved in NM itself in updates or such
<Resistance> --recursive will tell it to go through *everything* underneath that dir
<gonzalo_> Kimlaroux: im still wondering why is it that I can't find KaudioCreator having all repos enabled ..?
<fatum> i understand..
<BarkingFish> aaschez: the guy you need to speak to when he's about, is lamarque who is in #plasma
<Resistance> fatum:  and :users is if you want other users to be able to see data in the directory, if the chmod'd access rules are allowed
<Resistance> fatum:  if you want it to be yourUser:users you can replace "foobar:foobar" with yourUser:users
<BarkingFish> I've just left him a message, but he appears to be away or busy right now, or possibly even in bed
<Resistance> and it'll apply correctly
<pawiecki> BarkingFish: but hmm why NM can't handle it? i mean hidden SSID
<Resistance> (fwiw, its how I got a directory in /var/<somedir> to be owned by my user (teward) and www-data at the same time :p
<Resistance> _
<BarkingFish> pawiecki: we're a version behind
<Kimlaroux> gonzalo_, I honestly don't know, I never actually hear of kaudiocreator before... maybe the ubuntu team has something against it
<BarkingFish> 2 days after our version of nm was made, a new one with bugfixes was issued, which we haven't caught up with yet
<Resistance> BarkingFish:  NM = network manager?
<gonzalo_> Kimlaroux: ok, good to know, thanks mate !
<aaschez> Yep
<fatum> Resistance: and that's all? aren't there some important files in /home root should own? or something?
<Resistance> fatum:  root by default can see everything, iirc...
<Resistance> fatum:  lemme check something
<Resistance> *grabs his home dir's ls*
<pawiecki> BarkingFish: hmm so next version is still waiting to be released?
<Resistance> fatum: the /home/ directory needs to have root:root ownership in default installs
<Resistance> but the home subdirs dont seem to need it *checks further*
<Resistance> fatum:  nope, root doesn't need any ownership within the /home/yourUser/ subdirectory
<fatum> my home directory is owned by otheraccount:users
<aaschez> pawiecki: I got the new release with alpha 12.04. Will try if it allows such access
<fatum> that might be a problem
<Resistance> in my setup (one system, one user), its teward:teward
<Resistance> fatum:  if you're using root you can force otheraccount:users to become youruser:users
<fatum> you just said it should be root:root... ?
<BarkingFish> pawiecki: as far as I know, yes
<fatum> wait, okay
<pawiecki> how's  kubuntualpha 12.04 btw?
<pawiecki> kubuntu alpha*
<fatum> so, just to be sure... "chown --recursive mainAccount:users /home" ?
<Resistance> fatum: depends on what's in the home dir
<Resistance> fatum:  by default you do not want to own *every* user
<fatum> oh, yeah.. so without --recursive
<Resistance> fatum:  say for a minute there are 3 users: root, foo, and bar
<Resistance> fatum:  inside /home/, there are two folders, one for foo, and one for bar.
<Resistance> fatum:  you accidentially transfer ownership of /home/bar/ to the user:group foo:users
<Resistance> fatum:  meaning bar no longer owns his stuff
<fatum> so, without --recursive
<Resistance> fatum:  to return bar's stuff, you'd do 'chown --recursive bar:users /home/bar/'
<Resistance> so that everything within the folder which was originally owned by bar is once again added to bar
<pawiecki> hmm i think i got it
<Resistance> and foo's access is limited to whatever the users group has access to
<fatum> no, wait a second. Who should own the home directory itself?
<pawiecki> root?
<Resistance> fatum:  the home directory itself should be owned by root:root in standard setups
<Resistance> fatum:  to set that you'd do this:
<Resistance> 'chown root:root /home/'
<Resistance> without recursive
<fatum> great ;)
<aaschez> pawiecki: I installed it yesterday to try latest kernel, so can't say much. You can try it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20111228/ :)
<Resistance> fatum:  as for any subdirectories owned by someone else's account, you'd follow the --recursive step i explained above
<Kimlaroux> Gah, I hate it when people leave so quickly... I just found out Kaudiocreator is part of the package Kmultimedia
<pawiecki> aaschez: i would but don't have a good connection to download nor time :/
<fatum> got it. I'll try to log in and tell you how it went
<pawiecki> Resistance: but after "chown root:root /home/" root owns only home, or home and subdirs?
<fatum> without recursive, he owns only /home
<pawiecki> and it should be that way?
<fatum> works perfectly. Thanks, a great great thanks to you!
<Resistance> pawiecki:  only /home
<fatum> well, users own their own directories and root owns their home
<Resistance> pawiecki:  and it should be that way, because by default, root should see all :p
<fatum> it seems to be right
 * Resistance points at fatum's statements
<pawiecki> yeah but what if i did "chown root:root /home/pawiecki/" and log out. Could i log in then?
<fatum> one more little question, does it matter if I do /home or /home/ ?
<pawiecki> i'm curious about that one too
<fatum> and I'm curious about your question actually. you can log in as sudo... but could I log in as user without sudo rights...?
<Resistance> pawiecki:  no it'd break
<Resistance> pawiecki:  it'd dump you into a cli environment and say "Unable to load user data"
 * Resistance accidentially did what you were curious about one time
<fatum> actually, it might have been my problem, I have stayed on login screen when i didn't own my home directory
<Resistance> fatum:  that sometimes happens :P[
<Resistance> :P *
<pawiecki> because i do not have rights to use or even see them then, right?
<Resistance> pawiecki:  yup
<pawiecki> quite logicall :)
<fatum> and it is.... chown who_owns_it:who_can_see_it, do I understand it correctly?
<pawiecki> cli=command line input?
<Kimlaroux> fatum, Usage: chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...
<pawiecki> \or command line interface?
<fatum> interface
<pawiecki> but why is the group needed there?
<Kimlaroux> it's how linux permissions work, I never asked =P
<Kimlaroux> it just makes sens, take usb for exemple
<Kimlaroux> if the group "usb" has the rights to use usb ports, then you add users to this groups who should have the right to use usb
<Kimlaroux> same thing for audio
<Kimlaroux> you can create a user, let say for a kid, that is not part of all those groups, so that the user cannot use these things
<pawiecki> ok, thanks a lot guys, have to go. Goodnight :)
<fatum> aaaaand so, is there a difference between using /home and /home/ ?
<Kimlaroux> it depends on the context, are you asking about the chown command?
<Kimlaroux> I might be wrong, but from my experience with linux, their could be a difference:
<Kimlaroux> using /home will cange the ownership of the folder /home
<Kimlaroux> using /home/ will change the ownership of everything inside it, but not the folder itself
<Kimlaroux> hhmm, now I'm curious, I'm gonna try it out =P
<Kimlaroux> No, I was WRONG: it doesn't change anything if you add a / after the folder, it will change everything inside it and the folder itself with the -R option
<fatum> sounds better. So what does chown root:root /home/ actually do?
<c_> how do i get a manual/static ip address from my router instead of a dhcp-generated one when IPv6 settings won't let go of eth0 with lucid lynx?
<fatum> "change ownership of all directories without a name in /home/" ? :D
<Kimlaroux> it depends if you use the -R option
<Kimlaroux> with it, it will change the ownership of everything inside it, including the folders and their contents, including the folder /home
<Kimlaroux> There's no better way to understand than to doing it ;)
<fatum> -R is the same as --recursive, i assume
<Kimlaroux> yes
<c_> I've been following 2 howtos that don't essentially work; the liberiangeek howto and http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19541/how-to-assign-a-static-ip-to-an-ubuntu-10.04-desktop-computer/
<Kimlaroux> -v is also very usefull to learn
<Kimlaroux> c_, what network manager do you use?
<c_> both of these howto's tell me to purge network manager, but whenever I do purge I lose all connectivity to eth0, and only the ipv6 settings work -- not the ipv4 settings I set manually
<c_> Kimlaroux: I'm trying to do it the old-fashioned way, using /etc/hosts, etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf files
 * Kimlaroux nods.
<Kimlaroux> I'm rusty about those files, I haven't played with them for a while... it's sad it's not as easy as it used to be
<c_> Kimlaroux: but like i said, as soon as i purge gnome and kde networkmanagers that came with this lynx installation, I cannot, for the life of me, get an ip address for eth0
<Kimlaroux> so why do you want a static ip for?
<c_> Kimlaroux: to make this desktop into a samba server
<Kimlaroux> okay, I was wondering if it was only a last ditch effort to get some internet going
<sithlord48> c_ you will need to edit your /etc/interfaces file
<Kimlaroux> so you tried http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/?
<Kimlaroux> without the question mark
<c_> I absolutely must have a samba server on my son's linux computer so that his windows 7 laptop can read/access his linux machine
<sithlord48> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<c_> sithlord48: I did edit that file
<c_> Kimlaroux: like i said i have followed that^^ howto to the letter, including the editing of the resolv.conf , interfaces, and hosts files, but that howto ^^ also says to purge networkmanager, and that's the problem
<BarkingFish> c_: Can you assign yourself a static IP in the network manager?
<c_> as soon as I purge networkmanager, I cannot get any connectivity out of the0
<Kimlaroux> yeah, sadly ubuntu is getting too dependent on GUI, it can be a pain
<Kimlaroux> BarkingFish has a point...
<BarkingFish> I do it with my Wifi, I assign a specific IP miles away from anyone else using the wifi router, so I know I'll get the same address each time.
<c_> BarkingFish: yes, I've assigned a static ip every which way, including network manager [192.168.1.102], but after I purge networkmanager, I can't get that assigned ip addy
<Kimlaroux> outch, you're assigning yourself an ip within the routeur's DHCP range?
<c_> Kimlaroux: I've also put the 102 address with this mac address in the router's firmware
<Kimlaroux> you know it's not that hard to change the routeur's range... make it start at 10 instead of 0 and use those 10 ips as static ones
<c_> Kimlaroux: yes, I know the router's range isn't hard to change; I've already tried that, too
<BarkingFish> the quickest way then, is don't purge the network manager.
<BarkingFish> There's no real reason to purge it unless you're basically starting again from scratch
<Kimlaroux> c_, first we gotta know if the problem is not network, if you can't assign your PC this static ip through a GUI, then it might be network related
<c_> BarkingFish: but then I'll only get to use the dhcp address (192.168.1.101), and the whole point is that I have to have a static ip addy for samba server
<Kimlaroux> c_, if Knetworkmanager is giving you a headache, purge it and install Wicd. Wicd has a simple to use Static Ip settings
<BarkingFish> the other option then is that you either try wicd, or set up a second ethernet card in the PC, and use the restrict connection function in the network manager.
<c_> Kimlaroux: I know problem is not the network because I can access my ondaatje samba server, and access the internet itself with dhcp
<Kimlaroux> dhcp yes, but the routeur might like your static IP settings...
<c_> Kimlaroux: I've disabled my wireless capability on my router....I hate wireless
<Kimlaroux> especially if you are trying to use an IP within the range of the routeur's DHCP adresses
<c_> wired is simply faster, more reliable, and more secure
<c_> Kimlaroux: I've already tried making the router's address range above the ip address I want for my servers
<BarkingFish> then a second ethernet card is the way you need to be heading - configure one for net access, and the second as static for the samba connection
<c_> BarkingFish: that's one thing I haven't tried yet, and I can see/agree with your logic
<c_> however, I usually disable a second ethernet port on my pc's 'cuz they're usually no end of headaches
<Kimlaroux> indeed they are ;)
<BarkingFish> Personally, as a fan of wifi, I'd go with wired for samba, wireless for net service
<BarkingFish> but as you're not keen on wifi, it sorta limits routes you can go down
<BarkingFish> wifi is nice, but it's only as secure as you're prepared/able to make it
<Kimlaroux> But if he can't even have a static ip going, how will adding a card help? He'll still have to set it up with a static IP somehow
<c_> yeah, and considering that this new installed pc is right beside the new router...wifi seems pointless on this particular machine
<c_> Kimlaroux: thank you
<BarkingFish> Kimlaroux: because it will split the connections up - the one card can use the net, second card can be set with a manual IP assigned, and restrict connection to this interface in nm
<c_> I hadn't thought of that, but you're absolutely correct:  if I can't get a static ip on the first eth, I will have the same prob with the second eth
<BarkingFish> the thing is, you're essentially looking to do two things through one IP, if I understand you correctly
<Kimlaroux> so he has to get NM back... why did you purge it in the first place, c_, did it give you trouble?
<BarkingFish> You want the static IP for samba, but need to connect to the net through it, right?
<c_> Kimlaroux: I've got NM back...I purged it because the howtos told me to
<c_> BarkingFish: yes
<c_> I was always able to do this with earlier ubuntu versions, but not with lynx
<c_> e.g. my other server in the other room has a static ip, connects to the net, is a samba server, and has hardy heron
<c_> NM in lynx seems to the culprit
<Kimlaroux> Yeah... it's one of those things I get rid of on a fresh install ;)
<BarkingFish> nm is actually broken at the moment, c_ - there are bugfixes due out on the next issue of Kubuntu - I've not long been discussing that.
<BarkingFish> nm-08 and prior have some bugs in
<c_> Kimlaroux: that's exactly what I'm trying to do at the moment, get rid of NM with this new install
<Kimlaroux> so you got 10.04? This is what I got too... I use Wicd instead of NM, works flawlessly for both wireless AND wired
<Kimlaroux> give it a try, static ips are just two clicks away in Wicd
<c_> BarkingFish: k, that doesn't surprise me, when is the next issue of kubuntu come out?
<BarkingFish> apil '12
<BarkingFish> *april 2012
<c_> too far in teh future, I'm afraid, I need a static ip capability for samba server now
<c_> or at least my son does, and he's counting on me
<BarkingFish> go with Kimlaroux's idea then, switch to wicd over nm-applet
<BarkingFish> you may find it easier to config, it's been a while since I used it personally
<c_> k, will try wicd...do I have to enable the wireless capability fo my new router for wicd?
<Kimlaroux> no, Wicd works with Wired
<Kimlaroux> it automaticaly detects your wired connection
<c_> good...a neighbour has an unsecured wireless and methinks I've made him/her go over the 25G Rogers download cap already this month :(
<c_> Rogers burns me to no end
<c_> I used to be a rogers customer years ago, but their all-day throttling drove me to dsl and teksavvy
<c_> k, konversation had to be installed separately, and there's no menu entry for it, so I'll need the command to create a launcher for it? anyone know the command?
<Kimlaroux> I usually creates the entry manually
<Kimlaroux> through the "Menu Editor" when you right click on the launch button
<c_> and where's the menu editor again?  I used to be able to do this in hardy no problem, but lynx....grrr........
<Kimlaroux> the K button, right click on it
<c_> Kimlaroux: thx...got it, but what's the command?
<Ryllez89> guys, the tutorials for ubuntu is the same to kubuntu?
<c_> wait...it's already there
<c_> but why wasn't it before I found menu editor again?  so annoying
#kubuntu 2011-12-30
<c_> anyone know of a new drm-based encoding that's out there for audio cds?
<Resistance> i dont think this'd be the channel to ask that c_
<c_> it's really burning my a$$$...
<c_> Resistance: the only reason I ask here is that my son bought me a new cd for xmas, it worked fine on his windows 7 laptop, it will NOT work on my established, trustworthy hardy-based computer, but does work on this new install
<c_> not even vlc will play it on the older machine, which has every bloody codec int he world installed
<c_> that means it's linked to something unknown and available in lynx, but not hardy heron?
<c_> Resistance: do you know another channel where I might be able to tease out the answer to my drm-based question
<c_> I'm not trying to circumvent or break anything, after all; it's a valid, commercially-bought audio cd I want to enjoy, that's all
<Resistance> c_:  you might need the restricted extras
<Resistance> !restricted | c_
<ubottu> c_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<c_> Resistance: that's already installed on my hardy server, where the audio cd won't play
<c_> here kubuntu-restricted-extras isn't installed yet, but here it plays...go figure
<c_> the audio cd even has all the tracks in ogg-vorbis format, they won't play on the hardy computer even though I can rip in that format
<c_> because all ogg-borbis codecs are installed there
<c_> and here I was pleased that anti records was taking a "no to drm" stance...grrrr
<c_> anyway...gonna purge NM here and try to restart with the wicd-based static ip
<c_> thx guys...I'll be back if wicd doesn't work and I have to reinstall the other NM
<BarkingFish> That was really weird. I just had for the first time ever, to do a sysrq sequence to get my system to reboot.  I opened the new version of firefox, 9.0.1, and it killed my system - nothing would move or click, mouse froze, and the machine sounded like it was trying to shred a car.
<BarkingFish> I've never had to use REISUB at all.  I don't know what firefox did, but I sure as hell don't like it,
<Kimlaroux> what's this sysrp sequence thing?
<Kimlaroux> In those cases I usually hold the power button to hard reboot my computer >.>
<BarkingFish> yeah, if I hold down the power button, it powers the machine off without stopping anything
<BarkingFish> REISUB is an acronym - Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken :)
<Kimlaroux> but if it's broken, how to you use it?
<DarthFrog> Kimlaroux: It also means "re-install".  :-)
<BarkingFish> R resets the Keyboard, E Sends out Sigterm to everything except the Init, I Sends sigkill to the same, S syncs all mounted file systems, U remounts everything R/O, and B orders a reboot
<BarkingFish> Kimlaroux: It's one of the only things I know - the keyboard might not be entirely borked, the system may just be running slowly - eventually it catches up
<BarkingFish> you do that sequence slowly, like maybe 2 or 3 seconds between each key, and it reboots your machine safely
<Kimlaroux> nice... but how do you start the thing? is it a keyboard combination or a command you have to type in console?
<BarkingFish> You hold down ALT and SysRq, then press those keys in the order given
<BarkingFish> You may find SysRq on the PrtSc key, or it may be separate
<BarkingFish> Note, you press the keys while holding down Alt & SysRq, so you sorta need to be a contortionist :)
<Kimlaroux> oh it says "syst" on my laptop's button... but in blue, that usually means I have to press Fn to use it
<Kimlaroux> so alt+fn+printScreen+R...
<Kimlaroux> outch
<BarkingFish> yeah, that might be a bit tricky
<Kimlaroux> I'm so taking a not of this... thanks for the tip
<Kimlaroux> note*
<BarkingFish> no problem
<BarkingFish> there are other SysRq codes too, like Rapid poweroff, which is kind of dangerous, but useful if you have some sort of civil emergency as a shutdown
<BarkingFish> Alt SysRq O
<Kimlaroux> yeah I'm reading the wikipedia page =P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<luis_> can someone hear me?
<luis_> Its the first time I use Konversation, I need to know if somone can hear me, please
<Kimlaroux> luis_, nop, can't hear you
<BarkingFish> obviously he believed you :)
<luis__> hello
<luis__> can someone hear me?
<luis__> its the first time (aparently) I get connected, please, let me know if someone can hear me
<luis__> I need to ask so many things
<thechris> anyone know how to get a usb wifi adapator to work in linux?
<DarthFrog> thechris: Just plug it in.
<thechris> DarthFrog: and how do I get it to find AP's?
<thechris> because right now, it doesn't
<DarthFrog> Use the network tools (do you have a network icon on your systray?) to configure it.
<DarthFrog> Within the network config is a scan utility.
<thechris> DarthFrog: it doens't show any results
<thechris> but the wifi is up.  My laptop is connected to it right now
<DarthFrog> And if that doesn't work,  check that the NIC is actually supported by Linux.  Mind you, you should have done that before you bought it. :-)
<DarthFrog> Is wireless networking enabled?
<thechris> It should be, where is the setting for that?
<DarthFrog> I use the Network Management utility.
<DarthFrog> It's the one in your systray that looks like an RJ-45 jack.
<thechris> I have "configure -- kde control module"
<thechris> which has network settings
<thechris> Ah, wireless is enabled
<thechris> I just don't have any AP's listed
<DarthFrog> Use the "Manage Connections"
<thechris> There are no AP's listed
<DarthFrog> There will be a "Scan" button somewhere that will show you the APs.
<thechris> Yes, that shows no AP's
<DarthFrog> At least, it will show you the ones broadcasting their SSIDs.
<thechris> I see 0 AP's
<DarthFrog> So either there are no APs in range or no APs are broadcasting their SSID.
<thechris> There are about 2 dozen AP's in range according to my laptop
<Kimlaroux> or there's something wrong with his setup... it happened to me before
<thechris> and it is connected to the one that is nearby
<thechris> there is a button on the side of the usb device
<thechris> it makes an led turn blue, but doens't do anything else.
<DarthFrog> thechris: Do you know that your device is supported?
<DarthFrog> Does it need to have firmware loaded?
<thechris> It was listed as having "good support" when I searched google.
<Kimlaroux> thechris, hit alt+f2, type in "driver" and hit enter
<thechris> the module has been loaded.
<DarthFrog> Kimlaroux:  Typing "jockey" in krunner is better than just "driver", which is ambiguous.
<thechris> rt2800
<Kimlaroux> Oh thanks, i didn't know the app was named jockey
<DarthFrog> thechris: According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralink#Linux , it needs a firmware loaded.
<DarthFrog> !ralink | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thechris> what am i looking for?
<thechris> i've never like ubottu
<DarthFrog> Kimlaroux: It's actually called jockey-kde.  There is also jockey-gtk and jockey-text.
<Kimlaroux> Thanks
<DarthFrog> thechris: Well, if I was the one with the problem and knowing that it needed a firmware to be loaded, I'd be trying find out how to do that.
<thechris> yes, but the work 'firmware' never appears on ubottu's suggestion
<DarthFrog> thechris:  Time to exercise your Google-fu.  I've never used a RaLink NIC before, sorry.
<thechris> !ralink-firmware
<thechris> !wifi+firmware
<DarthFrog> thechris: Since this is not a specific Kubuntu problem (finding/loading firmware), you might get more help in the main #ubuntu channel as there is much more activity there.
<thechris> !ralink+actually+go+to+a+page+about+ralink
<DarthFrog> The bot only knows what it's been told.  Kinda like Jessica Rabbit. :-)
<DarthFrog> thechris: Take this as your opportunity to contribute.  Solve your problem and then write a bot entry on it to help others. :-)
<Kimlaroux> you can create bot entries?
<dedman> hi, i am having a problem with kubuntu-desktop. All the widgets that i putup on my desktop dont start when i log in next time.
<dedman> anyone know how to correct this ?
<dedman> #include<iostream>
<giantpune> hi, im using kubuntu 11.10.  i have a usb hard drive that is ntfs formatted.  usually when i connect it, it mounts with read and write access.  today i connected it and it is mounting read-only.  i dont see an entry for this hard drive in the fstab.  does anybody know how i would go about changing it back to read-write?
<user26> Hello! Is anyone able to help me try and get HDMI working? I'm not getting the option available under the display configuration.
<dedman> hi, i am having a problem with kubuntu-desktop. All the widgets that i putup on my desktop dont start when i log in next time.
<dedman> anyone know how to correct this ?
<giantpune> im thinking that maybe somehow i need to repair my partition or replay the journel or something like that.  does anybody know anything about doing that in kubuntu?
<dedman> all my desktop widgets vanish, when i log out. anyone knows how to correct this ?
<dedman> hi, i'm having problem with desktop widgets. After logout they disappear. However the changes to bottom panel are retained. Can anyone help me with this ?
<giantpune> ok, apparently the partition is borked somehow.  gparted told me that it cant be fixed at all under linux, and said to load up windows somewhere and use chkdsk /f on it.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thechris> any ideas on how to get an asus usb-n53 that has "good" support in linux to work
<thechris> rt2800 doesn't allow me to find AP's
<thechris> I've finally built rt2870, but now wlan0/ra0 don't even appear
<sabocat> I accidentally screwed up my home directory and can't login. Is there any way to reset it to the default configuration, or delete the user, and recreate that account?
<kleopatra> Hello, Ark doesnt seem to recognize whether an archive is encrypted or not. it tries to open it but it wil last forever . using unrar everything works quite fine, but i like to use the rightclick on my archives. What can i do?
<kleopatra> noone here to answer?
<Torch> kleopatra: there's probably not much you can do. ark is known to be unmaintained and buggy.
<Kottizen> hi - Kubuntu seems to disconnect me from the network after a certain amount of data has been sent, is this a bug or a feature?
<Kottizen> it just cuts everything, and the network is wired
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> Kottizen: this seems an unstable driver installed
<Peace-> that doesn't work properly i guess it's a kernel releated problem
<Kottizen> the thing is, I haven't touched the drivers
<Peace-> Kottizen: doesn't matter ...
<Peace-> maybe an upgrade of kernel....
<Kottizen> nor the kernel, and when I boot there is only one kernel to choose
<Kottizen> shall I try that?
<Peace-> Kottizen: dio you use network manger?
<Kottizen> yes
<Peace-> Kottizen: keep in mind there is even wicd-kde
<Peace-> Kottizen: try with wicd-kde
<Peace-> try with another kernel too
<Peace-> just test more ways
<Peace-> here kde is working fine
<Kottizen> okay, I will
<Kottizen> in ~20 min, thanks for your suggestions
<chris_rc1> hello
<chris_rc1> i have a simple, almost stupid question. since google desktop is using up 100 % of cpu time in Oneiric and the project has been shit down, i'm looking into using strigi. but i cannot find a way to access it - like a frontend. and it does not seem to be integrated into krunner. how do i access the strigi db?
<Torch> chris_rc1: it's supposed to be in krunner, though
<chris_rc1> is there a plugin? i cannot find it in the list. and it does show me metadata (like mails contents), so i guess Nepomuk integration works
<Torch> chris_rc1: i guess it's the nepomuk runner, but i don't use strigi myself so i can hardly help you with this
<chris_rc1> do you use desktop search? if yes, what can you recommend?
<Torch> chris_rc1: no, i don't use any indexer on my machines.
<chris_rc1> Torch: thx anyway
<Peace-> chris_rc1: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/30/plasma-desktopgX1463.png
<chris_rc1> Peace-: yes, this is the nepomuk plugin. but it doesn't seem to work for strigi. the only  files i see are the ones in "recent files"
<Peace-> chris_rc1: http://thomasmcguire.wordpress.com/2009/10/03/akonadi-nepomuk-and-strigi-explained/
<Peace-> chris_rc1: http://trueg.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/gsoc-virtfolders-clara-nepomuk.png
<Weasel[DK]> How to release an dhcp assigned ip address. Fro some reason "#sudo dhclient -r "  has no effect ?
<Spammer> hahaha
<Spammer> dfds
<Spammer> ]
<Spammer> s
<Spammer> g
<Spammer> s
<Spammer> hsg
<FloodBotK1> Spammer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spammer> gdhs
<Spammer> g
<Spammer> PFF
<Spammer> NOOBS
<Spammer> NOOBS
<Spammer> NOOBS
<FloodBotK1> Spammer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spammer> NOOBS
<Spammer> UBUNTU SUCKS!
<Spammer> UBUNTU SUCKS!
<Spammer> UBUNTU SUCKS!
<Spammer> UBUNTU SUCKS!
<soee> are there any ppas with firefox qt already ?
<Peace-> soee: you don't need of ppa
<Peace-> soee: you can download it and run it xD
<Peace-> you have not to compile it
<kaddi> whats firefox qt? a qt version of firefox?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kaddi> heya :)
<Peace-> kaddi: yes
<kaddi> cool
<kaddi> o.o
<Peace-> but you need to change the theme
<kaddi> hu?
<Peace-> because the default theme doens't work properly
<kaddi> ah
<kaddi> and it's standalone?
<kaddi> where do you get it?
<BluesKaj> suddenly I'm getting this message when trying to launch desktop folders , KDEInit could not launch '/home/kaj/Videos
<Peace-> mm
<BluesKaj> or any other desktop folder for that matter
<Peace-> BluesKaj: quote the name
<BluesKaj> I did
<Peace-> kaddi: yes is standalone
<Peace-> kaddi: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/tinderbox-builds/mozilla-central-linuxqt/1325246899/
<kaddi> ty
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I drag these folders to the desktop and choose the icon view option , now they won't launch
<Peace-> kaddi: 17mb
<kaddi> yeh downloading it atm
<kaddi> not the quickest server :p
<Peace-> kaddi: then kill firefox normal firefox i mena and run firefox-bin
<kaddi> (or not th quickest connection :p)
<kaddi> they can't run side by side?
<Peace-> kaddi: you need to close the normal one
<kaddi> oups
<kaddi> :P
<Peace-> kaddi: and run the other because they are firefox
<Peace-> and firefox doens't allow to run multiple istances
<Peace-> BluesKaj: kde version?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, 4.7.3
<kaddi> well it's doing a segfault for me :(
<kaddi> is there a stable version of it too? Or just the nightly built?
<BluesKaj> I reverted to 11.10 from 12.04 and kde 4.7.9 beta , since it totally wiped out my audio and ability to launch anything from the panel
<Peace-> kaddi: here is working
<soee> doesnt work for me :)
<Peace-> kaddi: try this...
<kaddi> kaddi@homer:/tmp/firefox$ ./firefox
<kaddi> ./firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4: undefined symbol: _Z23qUnregisterResourceDataiPKhS0_S0_
<kaddi> Segmentation faul
<kaddi> that's what it says
<FloodBotK1> kaddi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> nope man
<Peace-> kaddi: run this  ./firefox-bin
<kaddi> it gives the same message
<kaddi> i just tried firefox after firefox-bin crashed
<Peace-> kaddi: killall firefox
<kaddi> no process found
<Peace-> pkill firefox ?
<soee> Peace-, XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /home/soee/Pobrane/firefox/libxpcom.so:
<soee> libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<soee> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<kaddi> k, and then just try to run it again?
<Peace-> soee: well you  need to remove the extension
<Peace-> i don't think they are compatible
<soee> what extension ?
<Peace-> from your profile
<soee> pff :D
<soee> cant do it
<Peace-> soee: /home/soee/Pobrane/firefox/libxpcom.so:
<Peace-> that is your home...
<Peace-> just rename the firefox folder then
<kaddi> ./firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtGui.so.4: undefined symbol: _Z23qUnregisterResourceDataiPKhS0_S0_ i'm still getting this on every start
<Peace-> :) well i have 12.04 xD
<kaddi> and a segfault before the page is finished loading
<soee> Peace-, how 12.04 works ?
<Peace-> soee: here is working fine
<Peace-> but ^here^
<Peace-> soee:  kaddi http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/30/plasma-desktopuN1463.png
<Peace-> thsi is firefox-qt
<soee> Peace-, it has to be in some specific folder ?
<Peace-> soee: no
<Peace-> i just downloaded the 17mb targz and extracteedd
<soee> hmm it has to be lunched by firefox or firefox-bin ?
<Peace-> soee: there are 3 lauchers
<kaddi> nice, i get it to open, but it just immediately crashes afterwards
<Peace-> soee: there is a script firefox and firefox-bin
<Peace-> soee: here works with firefox-bin
<kaddi> Peace-: did you create a new profile for the qt firefox?
<kaddi> it still segfaults with no userprofile
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I see a message in the taskbar  "sorry- plasma desktop shell". when the "kdeinit could not launch" message appears on the desktop
<kaddi> even uninstalled the current firefox version.. and it's no dice :(
<soee> can i see somehow notifications history ?
<soee> there are some notifications about error with aconadi.notes..
<_srp> Hi, today i upgraded my linux machine from kubuntu 11.04  to 11.10.. everything was fine.. but just now suddenly all the UI elements have become opaque..  i had my  panel, konsole, title bar set to semi transparent till now but all of a sudden it has become complately opaque..  any help pls...
<lethu> _srp, try $ killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop
<lethu> in your console
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have 4.7.3? right ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you coudl upgrade your kde
<Peace-> BluesKaj: in the repo there is 4.7.4
<BluesKaj> Peace-, it was the same problem in 4.7.9
<Peace-> maybe you could fix your problem... btw you can test creating a new user if you have this issue
<_srp> lethu: tried it... no use.. it still persists
<lethu> mmhh
<lethu> _srp, go to systems settings
<lethu> _srp, then desktop effects
<lethu> _srp, check if desktop effects are enabled
<_srp> lethu: it says "desktop effects not available on this system due to the following technical issues".. openGL compositing has crashed kWin in the past
<lethu> _srp, which graphic driver are you using?
<_srp> lethu: how do i find this out?
<_srp> lethu: in fact i was working in my kubuntu 11.10
<kaddi> random question: firefox-qt and aurora are not the same, yes?
<lethu> _srp, go to the applications menu
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , upgrading to 4.7.4
<lethu> then system
<lethu> _srp, and clic on Additional drivers
<_srp> lethu: it says... no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<lethu> _srp, can you chose the proprietary one and install it?
<_srp> lethu: there is no option.. its empty..
<BluesKaj> _srp, any driver options at all ?
<_srp> BluesKaj: no :(
<BluesKaj> _srp, , run lspci | grep VGA
<BluesKaj> we need to know the graphics card
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i did a special layout for panels called :) kde3
 * BluesKaj nods .. Peace-  :)
<BluesKaj> ok , brb
<_srp> BluesKaj: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<lethu> _srp, sorry can't help there, I have no experience with integrated graphics cards
<lethu> _srp, if it was a nvidia or ati, you would still have the option of installing it manually
<_srp> lethu: where can i get more help?? im sure mine is not nvidia.. im not sure whether mine's ati..
<lethu> _srp, google is your friend, it helped me solve a good set of issues, you just need to use the right keywords
<_srp> lethu: ok... will look for it.. thanks a lot :)
<lethu> _srp, my pleasure :)
<BluesKaj> Peace-, no change  :(
<Peace-> BluesKaj: create a new user please
<Peace-> BluesKaj: maybe there is some weird config
<Peace-> sudo adduser bluez
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> sudo adduser bluez admin
<BluesKaj> Peace-, just getting "user does not exist"messages
<pawiecki> hello
<pawiecki> do you know how to get rid of kubuntu netbook version? i have a Samsung n210 netbook but want standard desktop environment
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove plasma-netbook ; sudo apt-get install plama-desktop
<pawiecki> ah sorry forgot to tell it's a live usb image
<pawiecki> wanted to test how it works
<pawiecki> on my netbook
<Peace-> you need to run plasma-destkop and kill plasma-netbook
<Peace-> that's all
<toumbo> Does anyone know how to save a streaming data ".pls" into a file with amarok?
<pawiecki> Peace-: could you tell me commands to run plasma-desktop and kill plasma netbook? i can't even get Alt+F2 work in this plasma netbook thing :/
<Peace-> konsole
<Peace-> pkill plasma-netbook ; plasma-desktop
<Peace-> but you need to be sure you have both
<pawiecki> well i think so, on other pc the same usb booted to normal desktop
<BluesKaj> heh Peace- , the new user can't login , even tho the pw and username are setup properly in user management , the new user requires anew pw at login and won't accept the pw set in user management ... this is a real screwup...very disappointing
<BluesKaj> Peace-, anyway the folderview in the panel is a good substitute for desktop shortcuts
<Peace-> BluesKaj: this sucks
<Peace-> :(
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , the desktop and panel shortcuts are very handy to me
<BluesKaj> plasma is breaking the link somehow
<BluesKaj> i'm thinking there's a config file in init that's causing this , but I don't know how to fix it ...maybe I should save my ~/ withouut the ~/.files  and do a complete reinstall
<Guest29996> how do i use the 3d cube?
<BluesKaj> Guest29996, open system settings > desktop effects>all effects , also click  "enable desktop effects at startup"
<merlin1991> I had an odd issue, even though in kmix and alsamixer everything is max the sound from my notebook is still so low it's hard to hear
<dmz41> show file/folder icons on desktop?
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, do you have vol ctrls on the keyboard ?
<merlin1991> no only a wheel on the side of the notebook
<merlin1991> also up to max
<Peace-> merlin1991: alsamixer -V all
<merlin1991> Peace-: a few more channels though even with the sound stays low
<merlin1991> *even with them maxed out too*
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, which soundcard ? alsmixer will show ir in the top left
<merlin1991> hda intel
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta clean snow off vehicle for wifey
<merlin1991> it's kinda odd though, ps aux shows me /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog running? oO
<clivie> hallo
<merlin1991> it appears that pulseaudio is installed though
<merlin1991> could that be the root of all evil?
<Peace-> merlin1991: pkill pulseaudio
<Peace-> merlin1991: try after
<Peace-> the best is alwyas with konsoel
<Peace-> konsole
<Peace-> play some mp3 on konsole with
<merlin1991> ...
<Peace-> play path
<Peace-> i guess you need to install sox libsox-fmt-all
<merlin1991> :D
<merlin1991> it suggests it right away
<merlin1991> hm no handler for mp3 in play
<Peace-> because you have not installed libsox-fmt-all
<merlin1991> I guess that's in libsox-fmt-all
<merlin1991> I guess the fmt-ffmpeg one is for mp3 :P
<Peace-> well you need medibuntu repository maybe
<Peace-> i am not sure because i active always medibuntu
<merlin1991> it plays
<merlin1991> but as low as before killing pa
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i audio
<merlin1991> because pa is still around
<merlin1991> ffs it somehow came back from the dead
<merlin1991> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Peace-> merlin1991: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-veromix
<Peace-> merlin1991: then you can add the widget yo your dock
<Peace-> it's a mixer for pulse
<merlin1991> Peace-: slider in the widget is all maxed out too
<merlin1991> Peace-: any idea why I have pa running at all?
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, you can try without pulseaudio, some cards are fine without it , alsa is all they need
<merlin1991> yes
<merlin1991> apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio && reboot
<merlin1991> and I have sound
<merlin1991> gotta love failaudio
<merlin1991> now everything works just fine
<mijin> ada yang dari indonesia..
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: since when does kubuntu include pa?
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, make sure you have web audio as well, ..like youtube etc
<BluesKaj> since 9.10 I think merlin1991
<merlin1991> flash sound still works
<BluesKaj> I'm not a fan of pulse but I need it for web audio content otherwise I would purge it
<merlin1991> what's the rationale behind pa?
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, good :)
<merlin1991> for me it was just a layer on top of alsa that made things worse
<DarthFrog> merlin1991:  Basically, to uncomplicate sound on Linux.  yeah, right.
<DarthFrog> Sound on Linux is the bastard child of "a maze of twisty passages, all alike" and a dog's breakfast, a horrible metaphorical miscegenation.
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, I heard it was a political thing at canonical and one of the devs behind the pulse app lobbied like mad to have his soundserver included as default in the next ubuntu OS
<merlin1991> ah so simple poettering :D
<BluesKaj> unfortunately flash doesn't use alsa directly with my soundcard on webcontent , so I need pulse to link it
<Daskreech> Poettering without RedHat?
<BluesKaj> iwas gonna ask , who/what is poettering?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Works for Redhat. seems very focused on rewriting nearly all layers of Linux distros above the kernel
<Daskreech> Wrote Pulseaudio and Systemd. Is currently deprecating syslogd
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, well he has some supporters at canonical for his pulseaudio app ...dunno why I can't get flash and other audio content on websites to work without pulse
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Yeah he seems to have interesting ways of getting dependencies into his designs
<rosco_y> how can I make focus follow my mouse, without having to click?
<Daskreech> rosco_y: alt+F2 -> mouse
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, my onboard soundcard doesn't require pulse for web audio content , but my new m-aidio 192 card does ...the m-audio works well with anything on the hdd , even flv files ...that's the odd part
<BluesKaj> I should add ,without pulseaudio
<jmut> hi. running kubuntu. I had my GT 8600 video card stopped working. That is even on BIOS level. So I had it changed with GT 7600  - old card that I had just to temporary fill the gap. Problem is that linux will not recognise this card..and after I pass the grub boot loader... screen just says no signal and thats all. no screen
<jmut> where can I read how I should proceed with this
<DemonWitch> how can i disable hard disk checks on boot? (even forced ones)
<BluesKaj> jmut, I'm using a 7600gt as well on this pc , do you have the bios enabled for pci graphics ?
<jmut> BluesKaj: well I should. haven't thought about it..cause 8600GT that I had was on same PCI express slot
<jmut> BluesKaj: also I have dual boot. and all works smooth on windows with the 760
<jmut> 7600
<BluesKaj> yeah, but if you rebooted without the pci card even once the default becomes the onboard
<jmut> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean. the MB doesn't have built in video
<BluesKaj> IC , that's unusual
<jmut> I assume I should do some trick with grub if possible to run generic video or something. although sounds weird to control this with grub
<jmut> and from there on...to try to install valid drivers for 7600
<BluesKaj> jmut, yeah , if you can get to a tty , then run , jockey-text -a
<BluesKaj> jmut, obviously you're aware that nvidia-current driver also applies to the 7600gt
<jmut> BluesKaj: yeah..I was hoping for a miracle...but
<jmut> BluesKaj: also..I am scanning the network... to see if it took some weird IP and get inside. no luck so far
<BluesKaj> jmut, you may need to use the nomodeset in /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> then run sudo update-grub after editing
<jmut> BluesKaj: thanks will read on that
<jmut> BluesKaj: not even sure if have grub2 :( quite old setup there.
<BluesKaj> what kubuntu version , jmut ?
<jmut> BluesKaj: donno...I rearaly use it.....it's for backup only. hardly any upgrades there. I just use it over ssh to backup now and then
<jmut> BluesKaj: it's not 24/7 up system or something. start it up on demand
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a
<jmut> BluesKaj: I think nomodeset helped. and now I see why I coulnd't get ssh to system.
<jmut> BluesKaj:  it says there are errors and F to fix ... I to ignore etc etc.. will wait a bit and see what happens
<BluesKaj> jmut, perhaps the ssh server needs updating
<jmut> BluesKaj: now just system cannot boot yet... mentioning hdd errors. I guess when I tried to start it...it started disk check...since no mount for long time..since black screen I ctrl+alt+del it...hopefully didn't mess something. will see
<jmut> BluesKaj:  assuming I run the system. how would you suggest is best way to update graphic drivers?
<jmut> BluesKaj: yay. back in business. Release:        11.10   Codename:       oneiric
<BluesKaj> cool
<BluesKaj> jmut, look in kmenu>apps>system > additional drivers, choose and install the recommended driver there..it will ask for a reboot after it's finished , takes a few mins
<jmut> BluesKaj: lovely. I think it worked out nicely. nice resolution. glxgears works.   see really weird artifacts on screen while booting kubuntu but when login screen appears all great.
<jmut> BluesKaj:  thanks a lot!
<BluesKaj> jmut, glad to hear it :)
<cjae> anyone know how to transfer files to an ipad, I have read amarok and the like, but fail to see the options needed. Also I would like to transfer things other than music
<Daskreech> Is it hacked?
<cjae> not yet
 * Daskreech doesn't actually know anything. Just presuming that would be required
<cjae> thinking about installing android on it
<cjae> but would like to see what else is possble first
<cjae> I am thinking there is something missing from kubuntu that might be in ubuntu, says something about dejavu (though I am not sure what that is)
<BluesKaj> cjae, in what context ?
<cjae> pardon
<BluesKaj> where did you see this , cjae ?
<cjae> when I plug it in all I see is camera under device notification
<cjae> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/4791/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod/
<cjae> or is ipad too different to an ipod
<BluesKaj> dejavu is a font
<Daskreech> ipad is quite a bit different
<Resistance> cjae:  they use different drivers
<cjae> ahh
<Resistance> cjae:  among other things, which prevents you from using amarok to manage the iPod
<Resistance> as well, the latest iPod/iPad updates nixed the support that existed
 * Resistance has tested
<cjae> shitz weak
<cjae> ....
<Resistance> !language | for what its worth:
<ubottu> for what its worth:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cjae> oh right
<Resistance> but fwiw, also, this is why I keep a WinXP/Win7 VM handy :P
<Resistance> not to mention the win7 on the other half of this hard drive
 * Resistance runs dualboot
<cjae> me too
<Daskreech> Yay VMs
<cjae> but my vista partition very small
<cjae> also have vms
 * Resistance has a 1TB laptop hard drive.
<Resistance> :P
<cjae> so either hack ipad, or dual boot it or reboot and enlarge win partition
<cjae> hmmmm
<Resistance> well hacking the iPad will likely break it :p
<cjae> seems like it well established now
<Wouter__> Using a live usb stick, how do I find out what size the harddrive is on this laptop
<DarthFrog> Wouter__: you could run "sudo fdisk -l".
<Wouter__> Hi all
<WoutAtKubuntu> Hi
<deer3212> how can I clone a DL dvd?
<DarthFrog> deer3212: To another DL dvd or to a single layer DVD?
<DarthFrog> deer3212: In either case, use k9copy and k3b.
<deer3212> to hdd...
<DarthFrog> Do you want an ISO image or video files?
<deer3212> does k3b makes a hdd image?
<DarthFrog> It can.
<deer3212> video files
<thelonelyarcher> Hi everyone. Is there a way to have native gtk2 apps like Inkscape follow the set widget theme in kde? Currently using qtcurve, but inkscape for example default to the oxygen look-alike, which look horribly out of place. How can i get it to follow qtcurve instead? Any help appreciated.
<deer3212> to play on  my tv from my external hdd
<DarthFrog> To rip a DVD to video files, use dvdrip.
<deer3212> acid dvd rip?
<deer3212> I tried but doesn't work
<DarthFrog> No.  the program is called dvdrip.
<BluesKaj> deer3212, VLC plays ISO image video files
<BluesKaj> directly
<deer3212> i know, but my tv doesn't
<deer3212> I want to conect the external hdd to tv and play it
<deer3212> not from  my laptop
<DarthFrog> Your TV will play a video file directly from an external HD?
<BluesKaj> must be a nice hdd
<DarthFrog> And an even nicer TV.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<deer3212_> :)
<BluesKaj> methinks the video connection is the problem
<deer3212_> and I tried earlyer with vlc but I get a error....
<BluesKaj> ok deer3212_ install libdvdcss2 first of all
<deer3212_> I think that the dvd has some good encryptio software  :)
<deer3212_> aaaaa
<deer3212_> ;)
<deer3212_> I did that: libdvdcss2 is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj> and probly kubuntu-restricted-extras as well , altho I think it contains alot of unwanted 32bit flash junk
<Daskreech> deer3212_: man dd
<BluesKaj> dd should work , but VLC should play the file directly
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  dd won't do what he wants.  he's not looking for an ISO image.
<Daskreech> Ah misread that
<DarthFrog> It sounds like he needs to use dvdrip to make AVI files.
<deer3212_> I am  installing now dvdrip
<deer3212_> let see if works
<BluesKaj> not sure if he wants to copy/clone or just play it
<DarthFrog> Oh, it works.  I've used it a lot.
<deer3212_> DL dvd's might create extra problems
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<DarthFrog> Nothing special about reading a DL DVD.
<BluesKaj> deer3212_,, what exactly do you want to do with the file ?
<DarthFrog> Writing a DL dvd is another matter.
<BluesKaj> yup, never ever tried that
<DarthFrog> The only reason I've not tried is the high price of DL blanks.
<BluesKaj> copy files to a stick is easiest if you want portability
<BluesKaj> edven 30buck dvd players have usb ports these days
<Daskreech> How are you BluesKaj ?
<archie> hi
<archie> anyone there
<archie> pricks
<Daskreech> Maybe
<BluesKaj> hi Daskreech , just fine , thanks for asking :) .and how about you ?
<Resistance> that language wasnt necessary from them, was it..?
<BluesKaj> Resistance, certainly not ... there's a lot of impatience with the ppl who are used to instant gratification :(
<Daskreech> Resistance: if only what was necessary was done the world would be remarkably different
<Resistance> they need to have thought resequencing imo
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I'm alright but still need some more Internet infusion
 * Resistance hooks Daskreech up to a youtube IV drip
<BluesKaj> infusion , Daskreech ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: No net connection for a mont
<Daskreech>  wil get it bac next week :)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, usingf your phone ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Nope
<Daskreech> Mooching off a friend
<BluesKaj> ok
<ubuntu> hi when i try to run the kubuntu11.10 setup i'm get the below error
<ubuntu> ubiquity[21578] Traceback (most recent call last):
<ubuntu> ubiquity[21578] File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartitionModel.py", line 99, in parent
<ubuntu> ubiquity[21578] parentItem = childItem.parent()
<ubuntu> ubiquity[21578] AttributeError: 'AutoFormattingFlag' object has no attribute 'parent'
<deer3212> dvd rip doesn't do DL dvd...I have tried ....
<deer3212> maybe I need an extra dependencies or something
<rosco_y> I'm trying to msg in #sql, but I get an error:   "[404] rosco_y #sql Cannot send to channel", can anyone tell me what is wrong?
<Daskreech> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rosco_y> Thank yu Daskreech :)
<BluesKaj> deer3212, what about k3b?
<BluesKaj> later folks ...time for dinner etc soon
<deer3212> I am goana try right now k3b.....will take a while.....
 * Daskreech likes k3b
<pedro> hi every one
<benonsoftware> Hello pedro
<pawiecki> hi, i have very slow connection with download limits. I installed, updated and configured kubuntu 11.10 at my friends loptop. I'm impressed how good it is so i wanted to install it on my netbook too. The problem is, that updating, installing full language support and some programs is much of downloading time for me (about a day or two...) can i somehow use the packages from my friends PC?
<pawiecki> hi pedro
<pedro> i have kubuntu 11.10 and i try to install lamp
<pedro> and it broken
<Resistance> define broken
<Resistance> brb, got to go find my LiveCD to run extended file system checks
<pedro> the instalation stop and i have restart
<Daskreech> pawiecki: Yes
<pawiecki> Daskreech: how to make it?
<Daskreech> pawiecki: copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to your computer. The same location
<Daskreech> pedro: why did it stop?
<pawiecki> will it work if i already rebooted friend's laptop?
<Daskreech> pawiecki: Yes
<pawiecki> and is it safe on different hardware?/
<pawiecki> maybe it's stupid question but i want to be sure not to break something :)
<Daskreech> pawiecki: Very few horribly stupid questions here :)
<Daskreech> It's a cache of the packages when you do an update that's where they are downloaded to.
<pedro> Daskreech: i dont know why  the instalation frezed
<Daskreech> They are generally kept there in case of anything. If you reinstall something instead of downloading it again it just uses that file. If you copy those files to your computer it will assume that they were downloaded already and just use them once they match the checksum
<Daskreech> pedro: where did it freeze?
<pedro> after de download and in 1 step of instalation
<pawiecki> and i need to "apt-get update" ?
<Daskreech> pawiecki: yes :)
<Daskreech> pedro: how are you installing?
<pawiecki> this looks quite simple and easy. I'll try that tomorrow, thanks :) Now i need some sleep, bye.
<pedro> Daskreech: i solved i install  tasksel and now i have made install in console whith comand "apt-get install tasksel"
<Daskreech> pedro: great
<pedro> thanks
#kubuntu 2011-12-31
<randomatix> anyone here using multitouch? I've got an Apple Magic Trackpad working with basic 1 & 2 finger gestures, and now want to enable 3 & 4 finger.
<Daskreech> randomatix: ok.
<Daskreech> randomatix: try #phoronix :)
<graft> okay, so i installed gnome in order to get activity journal working, which was a mistake. So i uninstalled gnome, but now when i go to shutdown KDE, i get a black screen while it says 'shutting down in NN seconds, etc.'
<graft> what gives?
<Daskreech> graft: how did you unistall GNome?
<graft> Daskreech: apt-get remove gnome-desktop, and then autoremove
<graft> Daskreech: i didn't purge
<Daskreech> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<graft> why does that get rid of make?
<graft> or gcc for that matter
<graft> oh well... crossing my fingers and eyes
<Daskreech> It's a bit of scorched earth
<Daskreech> is freedektop.org down for anyone else?
<Daskreech> freedesktop.org
<pangolin> nope
<Kimlaroux> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/freedesktop.org
<Daskreech> Well yeah I can ping it but it won't give me the wiki :(
<Daskreech> Ok responding again :)
<phasegen> why does plasma look and function  so differently from my laptop to my netbook, and how do I make both look and act like the laptop?
<ronnoc> phasegen: one is the Plasma Desktop interface and one is the Plasma Netbook interface?
<Daskreech> phasegen: run plasma-desktop instead of plasma-netbook
<ronnoc> phasegen: System Settings > Workspace Appearance > Workspace is where you change it in the last few KDE releases
<phasegen> will try it. thank you very much. next question. why is that info so hard to find with google, and so easy to find in here?
<Daskreech> We pay google to keep it off the air so we will have someone to talk to
<phasegen> cool enough. good night, or morning wherever you are...
<Daskreech> hi desti
<deer3212> I return with the same issue: I need a software to rip a encrypted dvd
<deer3212> dvd rip doesn't work
<deer3212> k3b doesn't work
<deer3212> ( is a DL dvd)
<Daskreech> DL should not matter
<Daskreech> k9copy ?
<deer3212> but is does...I gused before dvd cloner ( a windows app) and worked for SL but not working for DL
<Daskreech> maybe a hardware limitation?
<ronnoc> Daskreech: lol
<Daskreech> ronnoc: Hardware limitations are no laughing matter. E-viagra doesn't help. Herbal or not
<ronnoc> Daskreech: I was laughing at your Goole comment (sorry, dealayed) :D
<ronnoc> *google
<Daskreech> :-)
<deer3212> is not a hardware limitation because I am able to play the movie
<deer3212> and k9copy just crached
<deer3212> maybe is a new encryption
<ronnoc> from K3b website: "Though K3b can be used to copy almost any DVD to similar medium, it does not provide a way to copy, or reproduce a double-layer DVD onto single-layer medium. Of course, there is not a program anywhere on any platform that can make an exact duplicate of a double-layer DVD onto a single-layer disk, there are programs on some platforms that can compress the data on a double-layer DVD to fit on a single-layer DVD
<ronnoc> producing a duplicate, but compressed, image. If you need to copy the contents of a double-layer DVD to single-layer medium, you may want to look at the RMLCopyDVD package. "
<ronnoc> maybe not applicable...but interesting nonetheless
<deer3212> I want to copy the file locally on my external hdd, I don't want to burn another copy
<deer3212> the idea is to play the movie from may hdd witch is already connected to my tv
<deer3212> I hate to use a laptop as intermediary
<Daskreech> Might be able to mount it as an ISO
<deer3212> and BTW, k9copy doesn't do DL
<deer3212> at lest a iso, but I am not able to create one
<deer3212> I try with k9copy and crashed every time...   :(
<Daskreech> deer3212: try dd if=/dev/dvd of=~/MyDVD.iso
<ronnoc> found this about K3b as well...scroll to the very bottom it says "I have found dual layer media unreliable. This may be a mismatch between the media and burner, or it could be k3b needs more "tweaking" to burn dual layers reliably. I intend to try a different brand of media in due course, to see if it improves.
<ronnoc> Sony seem to have used more resources than anyone else in trying to stop you copying their discs. Depending on which type of encryption/copy protection they have used, will determine whether or not you enjoy success."
<ronnoc> http://wiki.soslug.org/wiki/copying_commercial_dvd039s
<almoxarife> what is the the no frills just works image viewer for kde4?
<ronnoc> almoxarife: Gwenview
<almoxarife> thanks
<Daskreech> I don't know about no frills :)
<deer3212> tryied: dd: reading `/dev/dvd': Input/output error
<deer3212> it copied only 758MB
<Daskreech> deer3212: ha cute. Either the DVD can't be read or it's built in to error out at certain points
<deer3212> but it can be read, if I play the movie works
<deer3212> has to be a new encryption   :)
<Daskreech> Yes it has bad sections of the Disk that it knowingly skips. If you try to just read directly without going through the encryption it feeds in corrupt data that will break anything elese
<Daskreech> else
<ronnoc> out to thwart all those Chinese people using Linux to rip Pirateable DVD's!
<Daskreech> Curse those Chinese Penguins!
<ronnoc> mmmhmmm
<deer3212> you are right....
<deer3212> let's give some time to our guys...they will come up with something  :)
<deer3212> :)
<Daskreech> :)
<deer3212> thank you for your time though
<Daskreech> 'sure
<almoxarife> what is the closest thing to synaptic in kde4??
<almoxarife> yes, I am slowly migrating to all kde
<Daskreech> kpackagekit?
<Daskreech> or Muon
<Daskreech> or synaptic :)
<almoxarife> synaptic is gnome backend
<ronnoc> almoxarife: lol. well of course you can install Synaptic. There's also Muon wich is now the default it appears
<Daskreech> Frontend
<almoxarife> I have synaptic installed still, and yes, frontend
<ronnoc> Are you on 11.10 Natty?
<almoxarife> yes
<ronnoc> I mean Oeneric (sp) >.>
<almoxarife> yes, 11.10
<ronnoc> ok see here about instaslling the latest Muon http://www.thebluemint.net/2011/12/muon-suite-13-beta-released-kubuntu-ppa.html
<ronnoc> it's pretty good
<saurabh_D> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 11.10 on x86-64 machine. I want to change window border from 'shiny blue' to anything else. Googling for solutions didn't fix my problem. Help
<Daskreech> change the theme?
<saurabh_D> blue color is activated by KWIN compositing not theme color :(
<Daskreech> oh the glow?
<saurabh_D> I've changed the border color to gray, but the shadow or glow doesn't seem to change
<saurabh_D> Nor do I have 'shadow' plugin in 'Effects'!
<almoxarife> I stopped seeing glow when I went from opengl to xrender
<Daskreech> Hmm
<ronnoc> can you change it in System Settings > Workspace Appearance > Window Decorations > Configure Decoration > Shadows?
<almoxarife> or I am seeing less, isn't glow a desktop effect?
<Daskreech> might ask in #kwin I'm not sure if there is a simple way to change that
<ronnoc> there are color options there
<Daskreech> Hm that might be true I never tried that :)
<ronnoc> :p
<ronnoc> that works for me
<saurabh_D> Oh my bad, <ronnoc>'s solution fixed it. Thanks
<saurabh_D> <ronnoc> solution works for me, even with OpenGL. Thanks
<ronnoc> saurabh_D: no problem. I just recently learned that myself. it's pretty hidden.
<almoxarife> speaking of googling, this about makes it insane simple , http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse/2000-01/msg02637.html
<Guest56706> How to use QQ on kubuntu?
<saurabh_D> <almoxarife> cool
<almoxarife> I can't decide between opengl and xrender, which is less of a hog and not buggy?
<almoxarife> saurabh_D: I get lost googling and forget what I was out to do in the first place
<saurabh_D> For KDE 4.7, I haven't found anything wrong with OpenGL. Xrender causes heating up in my laptop.
<almoxarife> I made a fix to that script btw, rather than 'openurl' use kfmclient newTab <- keeps it all on one window
<almoxarife> saurabh_D: really? good reason then
<saurabh_D> <almoxarife> Xrender won't be a concern on Desktop though. OpenGL works for me.
<almoxarife> saurabh_D: also on a laptop
<ronnoc> for the truly lazy, you could just use http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<randomatix>  I have a panel set to auto-hide.  It often won't unhide when I hover at that edge.  Has anyone else seen this problem?
<almoxarife> this kde plasma desktop is what ubuntu should have defaulted to
<almoxarife> randomatix: mouse sensitivity?
<Guest0> Hi, I want to ask how to solve plasma crash problems?
<randomatix> almoxarife: don't think so.  pointer will flip workspaces at that edge if I hold it there
<Daskreech> Guest0: Gadu Gadu?
<saurabh_D> <Guest0> Whenever crashed, I restart plasma from shell. "$plasma-desktop".
<Daskreech> Guest0: depends on the crash?
<Guest0> Sometimes while kubuntu started , I clicked the menu icon and ..
<szal> Guest0: if that is KDE 4.7.3, use the kubuntu PPA to upgrade to 4.7.4, and Plasma crashing is history
<Guest0> Really?
<Daskreech> Guest0: What version of KDE?
<randomatix> szal: do you mean the beta ppa?
<Guest0> I'm using KDE 4.7.3
<szal> randomatix: no, the standard PPA
<Guest0> Last year while I was using the PPA It crashed everytime I shutdown
<thelonelyarcher> Posted a question here last night. But missed the answer sorry. So here goes again. Does anyone know how to get native gtk2 apps like inkscape & shotwell to follow the selected widget theme, such as qtcurve? The apps default to a horrid-looking oxygen look alike.
<Daskreech> thelonelyarcher: there is a package for that
<thelonelyarcher> @Daskreech. Thanks. But which one is it? It's either THAT or I have to find a decent Inkscape replacement native to kde.
<almoxarife> thelonelyarcher:    system setting > app appearance > Control the style and fonts used by GTK+ applications in KDE
<Hordeking> Alright, what's up?
<Hordeking> almoxarife: I'm here
<almoxarife> I was in your shoes about 4 months back, no way I was going to try to make the new ubuntu work, then I played with plasma-desktop, it's the gnome that went missing
<Hordeking> I did figure out how to get gnome back, and uninstalled unity. Yuck. It might be okay if I had a touchscreen or something.
<almoxarife> Hordeking: you keep up to date kernel, everything is configurable again, my desktop looks the same as before even
<Hordeking> Well, configuring things doesn't seem to be a problem.
<Hordeking> I can't see why wireless is going down so badly.
<Hordeking> almoxarife: What's the url?
<Hordeking> For plasma desktop?
<almoxarife> Hordeking: url for?
<almoxarife> its a variation of kubuntu, kde4
<almoxarife> I did add a ppa for it, let me find it
<Hordeking> Would the official kubuntu have the same wireless issue?
<almoxarife> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu <-- that is what I used to get on plasma-desktop
<Hordeking> Is plasma-desktop pretty much a desktop environment?
<almoxarife> yeap, completely configurable, like old gnome
<Hordeking> How would that solve my problem keeping the wifi connected?
<almoxarife> and eats less resources, I am down to 398 at startup with opengl
<Hordeking> I might definitely try it.
<almoxarife> Hordeking: it may it may not, it does use its own network-management
<Hordeking> almoxarife: Do you think it's a network manager issue?
<almoxarife> Hordeking: no, I think it's a combo of your hardware and router issues, you use g?
<almoxarife> Hordeking: wifi goes to shit mostly because all the wifi defaults to one channel, usually (4), you can't believe how many people around me are all on (4), so I am on the least used
<Hordeking> I have seen some people suspect it, and somehow rolled their network manager version to Natty. But I don't know how.
<El-Hrairah> almoxarife: Do you think it's a network manager issue?
<El-Hrairah> I have seen some people suspect it, and somehow rolled their network manager version to Natty. But I don't know how.
<almoxarife> El-Hrairah: wifi?
<El-Hrairah> almoxarife: It just went down, I had to reconnect it.
<almoxarife> what channel is your router wifi set to?
<hellBender> It goes down a lot.
<almoxarife> El-Hrairah: and as far as 11.10, when I am on wifi in the house I use (n), it works fine till I am back on the channel with the rest of the neighbors, that's how I know I am, my wifi goes to crap
<Hordekimg> I wonder if there's a channel issue...my neighbor has wifi, but it's theoretically out of range, though I can see it on the network manager
<almoxarife> Hordekimg: how many sids do you see?
<almoxarife> Hordekimg: you don't want to be on the same channel as your neighbor
<Hordekimg> I see a belkin and a d-link. I have absolutely no clue where they are.
<Hordekimg> My neighbor's house is something like 300 feet away, and the house past that is about another 300 feet
<almoxarife> Hordekimg: change the channel on the router to (8)g , no one uses it
<Hordekimg> Let me see if I can do that...
<almoxarife> Hordekimg: should have a web interface with the router
<r3v0> 45 mins till 2012
<almoxarife> r3v0: 22.45 here, where are you?
<r3v0> New Zealand
<r3v0> Its 11:16 here
<almoxarife> r3v0: happy new year coming
<almoxarife> its 2am here
<r3v0> You too almoxarife
<almoxarife> the NW of the US
<r3v0> Wut I'm a bit drunk
<almoxarife> cool :) tiz the night for it
<r3v0> Yeah I'm more than a bit too
<almoxarife> r3v0: don't drive, otherwise keep sharp stuff away from where you may fall
<r3v0> yeah
<r3v0> im not that totaled yet
<ubuntu> hi
<jubo2> Supreme Cheeze Commander Fondue Commiemist Question...
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone here familiar in reading S.M.A.R.T data?
<almoxarife> phoenix_firebrd: looking at mine I hope to see little of the red highlighted items and lots of green
<phoenix_firebrd> almoxarife: what is the software you use to read smaet data?
<almoxarife> phoenix_firebrd: I am guessing you are not on ubuntu/kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> i am on kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> using smartctl to read data
<phoenix_firebrd> almoxarife:  my smart data http://paste.ubuntu.com/788738/
<almoxarife> phoenix_firebrd: I used gnome-disk-utility last to look at it
<phoenix_firebrd> almoxarife: is there a kde app?
<almoxarife> I am sure there is
<jostick> hey, maybe some can give me a hint: I'm using Kubuntu 11.10. A few days ago, my ALT-TAB is broken. It doesn't reliably "walk through windows" anymore. It works every 4-5 attempts. In the other cases my currently focused window will just lose focus. And sometimes the command runner opens containing a TAB. Any ideas?
<jostick> I did try a few thing, but nothing seems to help. It happens for all users on the system. Thus I guess removing .kde won't help anything...
<wth_happened> Now, I've been doing other things for a while, but login/password are still stored in passwd/shadow, right?
<wth_happened> So, how come I no longer have my login name in those files? Have I been hacked?
<wth_happened> Nevermind, seem to have mounted the wrong drive. *blush*
<wth_happened> And isn't root supposed to be disabled in 'shadow'
<wth_happened> Bah. Another time. NOT new years eve.
<soee> is there an app for audio file vonvert   with qt interface ?
<thorGT> Hello everybody!
<thorGT> Happy New Year!
<Peace-> soee: to covnerte files?
<Peace-> convert?
<soee> yeah, found some i think
<soee> soundKonverter
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> it is the best
<thorGT> does anybody know if Project Neon is still running?
<Peace-> thorGT: of course
<Peace-> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<Peace-> thorGT: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<thorGT> Peace-: thank you, this is nice news, indeed
<Peace-> thorGT: actualli i have used  it ,  on kdm you get  neon session and your own session , i mean what you get installing kubuntu standard
<thorGT> Peace-: that's even better.
<Peace-> thorGT: yes it is installed on /opt/project-neon
<u19809> My entire kmail2 folder is empty ... how can I get them back ????
<Peace-> thorGT: so your installantion is not  overwritten by project-neon installation
<thorGT> well, I will try it out myself then. Although I mainly use source KDE builds, there's a KUbuntu derivative in development, focused on polishing the KDE desktop, that needs nightly builds for the average users.
<thorGT> does Neon provide daily builds, or a build in a few days? Is there a strict timetable?
<Peace-> thorGT: i am on kde 4.8 rc1
<Peace-> thorGT: well i guess it's daily build
<almoxarife> I use ksystem-log to monitor a network machine, is it possible to give it its own tab/log-collection icon?
<soee> :D
<soee> set ~ 500 files to convert and open in new Dolphin direcotry where it happens :D nice show
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<irc0> I'm using KDE 4.7.4. And rekonq crashes frequently. Is there a solution?
<BluesKaj> irc0, perhaps a different browser , reckonq still needs some development
<irc0> And I want to ask how to clear the history in quassel IRC?
<Peace-> irc0: install chromium or firefox
<Peace-> rekonq sucks
<irc0> Can anyone answer that?
<who_me> did you see the ones that were suggesting installing either firefox or chromium ?
<irc0> I'm saying how to clear the history in quassel IRC.
 * BluesKaj checks quassel , for history
<irc0> What does that mean?
<BluesKaj> irc0, couldn't find any history
<irc0> I mean while I close quassel and open it again my talk records are still there.
<BluesKaj> irc0, /join #quassel
<BluesKaj> manifold, check your connection please , you're flooding the chat
<BluesKaj> Pici, are you available? this manifold__ guy keeps changing his nick and flooding the channel
<BluesKaj> pangolin, are you available? this manifold guy keeps changing his nick and flooding the channel
<whyking> hi
<whyking> I installed openjdk and all other packages such as jre and icedtea, but I have not java runtime
<Peace-> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<BluesKaj> openjdk-7-jre, whyking
<whyking> BluesKaj: no luck
<BluesKaj> whyking, describe "no luck"
<whyking> BluesKaj: still no java binary
<whyking>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/bin/java exists
<whyking> but for some reason it's not linked
<whyking> or not in the path
<BluesKaj> it's not linking in the browser ?
<whyking> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1858568.html
<whyking> someone with the same issue
<whyking> BluesKaj: browser is not the problem
<whyking> jdownloader didn't work
<BluesKaj> ahh
<Torch> whyking: i have the packages openjdk-6-jre and openjdk-6-jre-headless installed for java runtime
<whyking> Torch: but v7 shouldn't also provide that, no?
<Torch> whyking: i would agree, yes. but i can't tell for sure.
<Torch> whyking: do you have the -headless package?
<whyking> yes
<whyking> I fixed it now, thanks
<whyking> it just wasn't linked for some reason
<BluesKaj> whyking, IIRC java nad flash are installed with kubuntu estricted extras , but it contains a lot of legacy 32bit flash plu,gin wrappers and other non-essentials for 64bit systems which is just clutter IMO .I removed kubuntu-restricted-extras and installed 64 bit flash from adobe and java from the repos ..all seems well so far
<phoenix_firebrd> happy newyear to all
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year , phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> happy new year BluesKaj :)
<saurabh_D> b
<saurabh_D> Happy New Year.
<saurabh_D> Long Live KDE!
<babalu> which gui can i use on kde to decompress multipart zip files? i've tried opening myfile.zip.001 on ark, it's loading archive, but then it's failing
<Resistance> did you try right clicking and just hitting "Extract"
<Resistance> ?
<Resistance> that's worked for me :P
<Resistance> (and when that fails, i keep a Windows VM handy for WinRAR and stuff)
<wohnpal> hi!
<wohnpal> just did a fresh install kubuntu 11.10, then started up, everything went fine, I started updating (120 mb or so), the update program (muon I guess) hung after 57% installation of the downloaded updates, I reinstalled, started updating again, same thing... 57%....
<wohnpal> what is going wrong?
<wohnpal> anyone here?
<who_me> what happens if you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<who_me> in konsole
<wohnpal> one moment
<wohnpal> at the moment probably nothing because the updater is still running, but I will kill it
<wohnpal> ps
<who_me> yeah if that is still running that apt-get will complain :)
<wohnpal> at the moment I can't even start programs, they are "not there" in the menu
<who_me> alt + F2 and write: konsole
<wohnpal> well yesterday I restarted the computer and I could not start up muon again because it was locked somehow
<who_me> tbh I have no problems with muon, mainly because I uninstalled it as fast as I could and use either command line or synaptic :)
<wohnpal> yeah.. what I don't understand about muon is that the search function is not working.. I tried searching for firestarter, it didn't find it, although it was in the index.. I think I will just reinstall and do the update over synatpic
<wohnpal> it says dpkg was interrupted and now i have to configure it...
<wohnpal> sux
<wohnpal> I will just reinstall
<wohnpal> again
<wohnpal> what never ceases to astonish me is how even in relatively "mature" distros like ubutnu and kubuntu so many OBVIOUS bugs are in there
<wohnpal> i mean.. how can they put in junk like muon which does not even survive the first update cycle...
<tsimpson> wohnpal: just run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<wohnpal> just did that
<wohnpal> so muon and synaptic are all frontends to dpkg
<wohnpal> ?
<tsimpson> pretty much, yeah
<tsimpson> everything revolves around dpkg
<tsimpson> even apt is a front-end to dpkg
<wohnpal> why is kubuntu better as debian?
<wohnpal> never tried debian, but if all the functionality is derived from debian, I might as well install debian
<tsimpson> kubuntu is generally easier to configure/run than plain debian
<tsimpson> the main point of the Ubuntu distributions is to make Debian easy to use for "everyone"
<who_me> with *ubuntu some things "just works" (tm) while on Deb you might need to work a bit more to get things done :)
<tsimpson> but, if you like to poke around and play with things, you should play around with Debian some time, it's fun :)
<who_me> like installing the binary drivers for Nvidia or AMD/ATI cards
<wohnpal> ah no, I just want it to work... I have some actual work to do on the computer
<tsimpson> I used Debian before moving to Kubuntu, right now I just want my system to "Just Work"
<wohnpal> :)
<wohnpal> just work sounds fine
<who_me> I still keep 10.04 LTS for actual work, using Kubuntu Oneiric to help hunt bugs as this seems to be what I'll be using on 10.04 goes EOL
<wohnpal> I used libreoffice 2 weeks ago to do a presentation.. after 45 minutes of work, it just crashed, everything was gone, that never happened to me in the last couple of years in MS office.. immediately reboot into my windows system and did the presentation there.. unfortunately the office suites are just not there!!
<who_me> wohnpal: did you save often ? :P
<tsimpson> libreoffice is what I class as bloat-ware, I tend to avoid it and just use plain-text and google docs
<wohnpal> i used ubuntu, but now that they have introduced the iphone user garbage I deleted it... I want a bar in the bottom of my screen
<who_me> :D
<wohnpal> well.. It's a shame linux still cannot offer a reliable office suite... it is the most important thing if you actually want to do some work. and no, I did not save... I totally forgot about that stuff using MS office!!
<who_me> wohnpal: luckily ubuntu offers choices: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<who_me> wohnpal: you are not forced to use either
<tsimpson> doesn't it offer auto-save? (I haven't used it in so long I don't remember)
<wohnpal> yeah.... well I liked gnome, I was abhorred by kde some years ago because it crashed all the time, and so did all the major applications... it seems to have improved very much now, it does not crash anymore!!
<who_me> MS Office does save often, but automatically
<wohnpal> well libreoffice = openoffice, it's all the same
<wohnpal> all garbage
<wohnpal> little things.. if I import an image from the web in a .doc file in MS office, the image is saved IN the document.. in libreoffice it merely saves a link and the image cannot be shown without an internet connection or if the original source is no longer there... tried for hours to fix that.. to no avail... GARBAGE!
<who_me> and there is a setting in Libre that allows to set the interval to save recovery info. The default is 15 minutes but you can set it to 3,5, 10 etc
<wohnpal> it shouldn't crash in the first place!!
<wohnpal> haha
<who_me> I've had Office 2007 crash merrily on me, but always recovered fine because it does "save often"
<tsimpson> you want to talk about crashes, I was setting up a new laptop for my mother over christmas, it can with Windows 7. I was _only_ transpiring files over the network from the old laptop to the new one and got a lovely blue screen of death on the new (less than an hour old) laptop
<tsimpson> that's a crash...
<who_me> from my POV saving data like images and sound and movies in a "doc" file is a big no-no...
<who_me> wohnpal: best parctice, no matter what office suite is, once you've done what you want to a document, save a PDF version of it. That will include your images and whatnot and will display the same no matter where you view it
<who_me> I've had doc files display diff when I was trying to display it on another computer where I used to work
<who_me> it would display fine on my machine and have some weird formatting on the other
<wohnpal> well windows is definetely garbage now... even my dad is considering installing kubuntu now!!!
<wohnpal> and he is retired and has worked with windows ever since it came out
<who_me> :D my windows 7 install is very well behaved
<wohnpal> well if it weren't for the office suite I would not use windows at all...
<who_me> the only times I've seen W7 fail was faulty drivers or HW
<who_me> wohnpal: I also play some games that work best on windows :)
<who_me> trust me, dual-booting is a good thing
<who_me> wohnpal: honestly I'm quite amazed how well stuff we get now for free works
<BluesKaj> wohnpal, .I worked with windows since it was added to msdos and before , I'm also retired and have been using linux of and on since 1996 at home .
<BluesKaj> off and on
<BluesKaj> no more windows on any of my pcs here , wife has W7 on hers ...it helps me keep up with what's going on in the windows world
<who_me> it really depends on what one needs
<BluesKaj> wohnpal, your dad will enjoy Linux , I'm sure :)
<who_me> I managed to build a nice system for a dude that plays Counter Strike all day. Built a beefier system with the money I saved by not buying Windows.
<BluesKaj> a lot of linuxers aren't serious gamers ...most gamers don't care about OSes , they just want a platform to run them
<who_me> exactly
<who_me> I installed stuff he needed, explained how it worked and he seems very happy
<who_me> the fact that wine works as well as it does amazes me. PlayOnLinux and Crossover Games are awesome to help simplify wine usage.
<BluesKaj> no wine or playonlinux here , just a media server for our tv/audio room , connected to a HT receiver and a plasma tv, which I use as a monitor
<BluesKaj> an old geforce 7600gt card for video and m-audio soundcard for digital spdif out
<who_me> very cool\
<BluesKaj> pc and tv/audio integration is already here
<BluesKaj> my son doesn't use cable or sat service ...all internet ..not even any ota to the tv
<who_me> I wish I could leave my cable company but I can't... I do not have use for theri services but mom does
<who_me> their*
<who_me> I watch content online, get my news bits online, I really don't care about television as it is today
<BluesKaj> yeah , we're all bundled up with phone. internet and tv from one provider
<BluesKaj> fixed income requires fixed costs :)
<who_me> I actually managed to avoid that. Phones are on pre-paid , tv is from a diff provider as is internet
<who_me> but we're a small country.. easier to cover :)
<BluesKaj> large country here ,  Canada , not so easy :)
<who_me> yeh
<BluesKaj> more expensive too ..not enuff ppl to spread the costs
<who_me> I just browsed the various TV channels that "matter" here and what their shows for New Year's Eve just suck. Reek of bad taste and ppl with no manners.
<afzm> hola
<afzm> feliz ano
<BluesKaj> , Happy New Year All ! , see you next year :)
<MaxHR> Hello, I am getting the following message: The server failed the authenticity check (www.genericsecuresite.com). The certificate authority's certificate is invalid
<MaxHR> The root certificate authority's certificate is not trusted for this purpose The certificate cannot be verified for internal reasons
<FloodBotK2> MaxHR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaxHR> I also get a similar message from Muon when trying to install new packages...
<MaxHR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789249/
<MaxHR> How can I fix this problem with Kubuntu thinking the security certs are not valid for websites and for repos?
<jschall> i get a lot of tearing in video playback with my gtx 560m. i used to play the same videos on my desktop with an older and slower 8800gts and a slower processor and did not have any issues with video playback, ever. the only video playback case in which i don't get bad tearing is vdpau with compositing off. i have vsync checked in kwin's settings, i have it checked in nvidia-settings for xv and opengl. any ideas?
<MaxHR> Can someone please tell me how to update the security certs on kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2012-01-01
<Num83rGuy> Has anyone found a fix for the "conflict.c:763" bug in prelink?
<wohnpal> bye
<TheAncientGoat> grrrrrrr
<irc0> Can I ask how to stop konsole storing history into .bash_history?
<phiscribe> happy dropping balls
<dahlia> where can I find some info about how to share some folders on my kubuntu 11.10 system with my win7 laptop? I tried installing samba and using the sharing thing in system settings but Im not getting anywhere
<dahlia> oh and happy new year :)
<robin0800> dahlia: you used to have to install file-sharing in kde don't know if you still have to
<dahlia> is there a package name?
<robin0800> dahlia: search for file-sharing
<dahlia> I have kdenetwork-filesharing installed
<robin0800> dahlia: if its installed correctly you should find a samba icon in system settings you will then have to configure it
<dahlia> ty, looking...
<dahlia> all that's there is one named "Sharing" and it only allows me to add a browsing username and password
<robin0800> dahlia: its not installed correctly then
<dahlia> so I should reinstall kdenetwork-filesharing?
<robin0800> dahlia: reboot or try to start samba or search for more file-sharing packages to be honest kde file sharing is horrible when compared to ubuntu
<dahlia> ya Im discovering that ;)
<dahlia> ty for help, I'll mess around some more
<dahlia> Im just not sure where to look for current documentation. Most stuff I find with google is a few years old
<robin0800> dahlia: why they can't just copy the ubuntu system I have no idea
<dahlia> well Im glad they didnt copy that unity thing, it's horrible
<robin0800> dahlia: http://maketecheasier.com/easy-samba-sharing-setup-with-kde/2010/11/17 this may help
<dahlia> ty
 * dahlia screams...
<dahlia> ok I got it to work by copying my smb.conf from another system and editing it
<dahlia> I dont think the kde ui was touching the smb.conf stuff
<irc0> Can I ask how to prevent konsole from storing history into .bash_history
<hele> You can set a new size in ~/.bashrc to increase the lines in .bash_history. I think the default is 500 lines, so if you wanted to double it, just add HISTSIZE=1000 in your .bashrc file.
<hele> Don't know but try 0 or 1
<jxjl> hello, I have problems with Kmenu, after some updates, it stops showing newly installed apps, when I manualy create menu entry in kmenuedit and click on save, next time when I start kmenuedit, my app disapears, is there any way, how to solve it?
<adarshajoisa> i'm not able to login to my kubuntu 11.10. after i enter my password and hit enter, it comes back to the login screen. any ideas y i have this problem?
<almoxarife> adarshajoisa: every time?
<dav_> hi
<dav_> a question about artcic freezer 13 LE
<adarshajoisa> almoxarife: yes. everytime. i'm not able to login to my computer now
<almoxarife> adarshajoisa: how about if you use the 'failsafe' desktop option from the menu?
<adarshajoisa> almoxarife: nope, even that doesn't work. i tried using the recovery mode while booting and trying to fix broken packages, but my computer doesn't connect to the internet without me logging in.
<almoxarife> adarshajoisa: you can get to a terminal via ctrl/alt/f1 ?
<adarshajoisa> almoxarife: if it's of any use, here's the .xsession-errors file: http://pastebin.com/MDtnxZUR
<adarshajoisa> and yes, i can get to a terminal via ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<almoxarife> adarshajoisa: not much there, the file ion...... mean anything to you?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all and Happy New Year !
<macram> happy new year!
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pooria> I've installed Kubuntu today, it seems abit slugish in compare to Ubuntu (Gnome), even I've disable visual effects, any idea?
<pooria> I've installed Kubuntu today, it seems abit slugish in compare to Ubuntu (Gnome), even I've disable visual effects, any idea?
<BluesKaj> pooria, it could be the file indexer is still checking your files for search purposes
<BluesKaj> akonadi and nepomuk
<pooria> BluesKaj how can I confirm that?
<BluesKaj> open the kmenu>apps>system>system monitor and look at the process table
<pooria> BluesKaj, CPU usage is 1%
<pooria> However, memory is 800MB/2GB , isn't it too much?
<BluesKaj> yup
<amichair> if I need to use kernel 3.2 (due to driver issues), would it be better to use 11.04 with the kernel from the kernel ppa, or try 12.04 alpha/daily? What should be more stable?
<who_me> 12.04 is at alpha 1 stage, in other words, it could eat your cat :)
<who_me> what driver issues are affecting you ?
<amichair> form what I understand, the kernels from the ppa don't have any ubuntu-specific patches applied to it, so my cat may not be any safer...
<amichair> I'm about to get a new laptop which has several issues that are fixed in 3.2 only
 * BluesKaj watches his cat get devoured as we speak :)
<amichair> BluesKaj: u on 12.04? how usable is it?
<BluesKaj> amichair, well, i reverted from 12.04 after have very few probs until the alpha was released last week , then i had no audio , no matter what i did. I'm just reupgrading to 12.04 now since ppla ssured me the audio bugs are fixed in the new updates ..we'll see
<amichair> BluesKaj: and the desktop is ok?
<BluesKaj> dunno yet
<amichair> well, I have plasma crash once a day in 11.04, so it hopefully won't be worse in 12.04
<Resistance> amichair:  really?  i'm lucky if plasma crashes every 3 weeks
<BluesKaj> plasma has a habit of crashing when I shutdown
<inobe> haven't had a crash since 10.04, i had problems minor problems with dolphin.
<inobe> i think the key is to upgrade the de when possible
<BluesKaj> inobe, as long as it's in the repos and officially released , but jumping the gun on kde is somewhat risky these last couple of alphas/betas
<amichair> my desktop is pretty stable, but my netbook (with hibernate/suspend and connect/disconnect to external monitor) breaks plasma now and then, from panel rendering bugs to a full crash
<who_me> BluesKaj: the crash on shutdown should be fixed in 4.7.4 which is still in the kubuntu ppa, for testing
<BluesKaj> well, my 12.04 upgrade is finished , gotta reboot BBL , I hope :)
<inobe> i would imagine the entire desktop going down because of hardware related issues, like intel onboard gpu's, ati/amd cards, sure things will crash, thiese pieces of hardware are known well for causing problems.
<who_me> it's a rather bad situation. if you want to be able to use windows, linux and unix systems and needs good grpahics support, it's either nvidia or bust. If you want freedom to use whatever wonky hardware piece out there, then you gotta go windows :)
<who_me> s/grpahics/graphics
<inobe> <BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-474
<Badenser> Hi there. First of all: happy new year.
<inobe> <who_me> i had more problems with intel, amd has come a long way, if you can't get nvidia, amd  is second best.
<Badenser> I upgraded to oneiric some time ago. But after the upgrade, many labels appear in Enlish instead of German, although I thoght I installed all relevant packages
<Badenser> couldnt find anything in google yet. Any hints for me ... ?
<Badenser> (I mean: even many labels in KDE, not only specific applications ...)
<who_me> inobe: trufax :)
<inobe> <Badenser> a distribution upgrade is probably the wrong approach if your having problems, you might try a fresh clean install, they are quite fast and very clean.
<Badenser> inobe, well, I didnt have problems before with natty
<Badenser> the problems appeared after the release upgrade.
 * who_me never upgrades
<Badenser> and: I don't know if its a problem with my profile settings or in the system. And no, I dont want to rebuild my whole profiles from scratch if its possible to avoid ...
<inobe> every six months we have a new release, your bound to run into a scuffle.
<inobe> there are ways to backup specific settings, the problem there is, these settings become invalid over time, kde is constantly changing, maybe staying with an lts version if your settings are that important to you.
<Badenser> so whats your recommendation? Always a fresh install, and allways building the users profile from scratch?
<inobe> LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<BluesKaj> all seems fine except kdeinit still won't launch from the desktop
<BluesKaj> and the splitview option in dolphin doesnt show both columns
<inobe> <Badenser> also through lts versions, you cannot upgrade, at least without serious concicuence
<inobe> consequence*
<gomiboy> kubuntu-ppa down?!?
<BluesKaj> inobe, I had a full 11.10 releqse with no ppas or other alpha/bata apps or libs installed , and I had the same problems as i do now
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, do you mean the kde ppa ?
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: well, seems everything on launchpad.net is down...
<inobe> <BluesKaj> i can't recall the problem you've had, scrolled through here, may have missed it..
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: try this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> works here "Index of /kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists"
<inobe> hey fella's, isn't there a plasmoid for this site?
<TcCap> Did a search earlier and nothing showed..
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: doh! well I can't reach it on this side of the net :(
<TcCap> #aircrack-ng
<[Relic]> is there any way to get kubuntu to start up in a reasonable time?
<lethu> <[Relic], get rid of services you don't need
<lethu> <[Relic], like nepomuk, akonadi, etc...
<[Relic]> How do I get rid of them to the point where they don't load I can't seem to find that screen anymore or do I simply remove them from the system by apt ot apper?
<lethu> <[Relic], go into systems settings
<lethu> <[Relic]then "startup and shutdown"
<lethu> then the Service Manager tab
<lethu> <[Relic], then under Startup Services
<lethu> <[Relic], uncheck "Nepomuk search module"
<lethu> <[Relic], as for akonadi
<[Relic]> did that and nepomuk something or another starts anyway
<[Relic]> did that for bluetooth and some bluetooth thing still starts anyway too
<lethu> <[Relic], then there must be some problem with your system
<lethu> anyway for disabling Akonadi
<lethu> follow this link: https://sites.google.com/site/vslashlog/home/fixes/annoyingakonadimessages
<lethu> and apply the Fix part
#kubuntu 2012-12-24
<pereira_alex> hi
<GH0> Is there any way to do an ls command and have it list ONLY directories? Not the contents inside a directory?
<DaZ> GH0: you mean only ls, or ls with some string after it :v
<GH0> Well, I figured it out, but, now I am getting this: sudo: unable to execute /bin/ls: Argument list too long
<GH0> Which is a problem, because I haven't figured out a way to get around that.
<GH0> The command I am using is: sudo ls -d --recursive */*
<GH0> Not exactly great with regex, so I don't know if there is a way I could tell it to list all directories in A, then B, etc. Then I would output each command to a text folder for me to search.
<DaZ> http://wklej.org/hash/a5cffb267d9/
<DaZ> amidoinitrite
<DaZ> though if it's ranting about too long list of arguments, dunno :v.
<DaZ> GH0: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/43328/how-to-solve-sudo-unable-to-execute-bin-ls-argument-list-too-long
<GH0> Well, I figured out my regular expression enough for it to work correctly. Just doing [eE]*/* but finding a way to better automate the process so I don't have to manually type in each letter would be great. But they would have to be new commands every time.
<GH0> And then that is where it completely is over my head.
<GH0> This works well enough
<DaZ> [a-zA-Z] instead gets every letter.
<DaZ> though i have no idea what are you actually trying to achieve and it's way too late
<DaZ> so, g'nite :v
<GH0> Yeah, thanks for the help. Have a good one.
<artichoku> hello everyone
<artichoku> having some problems with a fresh install of kubuntu 12.10. Wondering if anyone could assist
<Bigcheese> Where the hell is .xsession-errors set as the error file? I tried changing ERRFILE in /etc/X11/Xsession, but it's still getting written to.
<Bigcheese> And if you try to change the perms on it, the file gets moved.
<marisa_> Hello
<marisa_> Goodbye
<m477> I wonder if it is possible to write script which will be allowing to change monitor configuration between sigle view and twin view
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<deepak> is there any one?
<deepak> helo thee?
<rnd_> Hi everyone.
<rnd_> With the Kubuntu 12.10 installer there's no way to setup an encrypted LVM without having it take the whole disk?
<rnd_> (I'm going to do this with the alternate image of Kubuntu 12.10 beta1 and then updating the packages, but still, meh...)
<Subfusc> rnd_: not even in custom disk setup?
<rnd_> Subfusc: apparently not... When I delete an existing partition and add a new one all I get to choose is the fileystem's type, which includes swap too but not LVM. I see no encryption option either.
<Subfusc> rnd_: I find that weird, but since i mostly use anaconda for installs, I won't tell you that you're wrong :)
<xodiak> trying to start firewall (alt+f2 then ufw) but no program opens. Any help would be appreciated.
<phoenix_firebrd> Happy Christmas to all
<dabauer> trying to use 'rename', but I get some error messages
<dabauer> it keeps saying something about "strict subs
<hpfrantzy5> hello, I am having trouble with my LAMP setup
<TheLordOfTime> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheLordOfTime> ... right...
<TheLordOfTime> hpfrantzy5, please provide details, such as specifics of what trouble you are having
<TheLordOfTime> laggy bot!
<hpfrantzy5> You don't have permission to access /IvyHarvest/index.php on this server.
<hpfrantzy5> myrights, Ive tried giving it full access
<hpfrantzy5> TheLordOfTime: You don't have permission to access /IvyHarvest/index.php on this server.
<TheLordOfTime> i can read.
 * TheLordOfTime is multitasking
<TheLordOfTime> hpfrantzy5, what's the full directory path to the file?
<TheLordOfTime> also, who has ownership, and what user is Apache/PHP running as?
<TheLordOfTime> (should be www-data if they're sane)
<hpfrantzy5> /var/www/IvyHarvest
<hpfrantzy5> user is the root user
<TheLordOfTime> you didn't answer my question abotu who apache and php are running as
<hpfrantzy5> TheLordOfTime: I started apache as the root user? Is that what you mean? I am a noob
<TheLordOfTime> hpfrantzy5, right...
<TheLordOfTime> right now, i can't do hand-holding, because i'm multitasking user support, and server maintenance
 * TheLordOfTime doesnt' have any extra energy to spare just yet
<hpfrantzy5> TheLordOfTime: thanks though bro.
<TheLordOfTime> sorry.  someone'll either come and help you, or i'll come back from doing server maintenance and help.
<hpfrantzy5> this is only affecting .php files [to any one who hears this]
<webboot> bonsoir
<yoyoz_> Hey guys, how to install 3.2.0-35.55 kernel?
<BluesKaj> yoyoz_, if you're on 12.04 it's the default
<yoyoz_> BluesKaj: right now I am on 3.2.0-35-generic
<yoyoz_> BluesKaj: for some purpose
<yoyoz_> BluesKaj: So how to switch to that?
<BluesKaj> yoyoz_, , have you updated/upgraded and dist upgraded lately
<yoyoz_> BluesKaj: can you explain that?
<BluesKaj> yoyoz_, sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,  in the terminal
<heoyea> breakage coming
<BluesKaj> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<BluesKaj> heoyea, not on 12.04
<yoyoz_> BluesKaj: No, i need to upgrade only kernel. Just that, please
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<heoyea> use apt pinning
<heoyea> to grab different branch for newer kernel
<yoyoz_> Don't get it O_o
<yoyoz_> heoyea: BluesKaj Previosly there was a command like sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-3.2.0.33-generic
<BluesKaj> yoyoz_, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<syncsys> I cannot install skype on 64 bit.
<syncsys> any help?
<dniMretsaM> syncsys: what errors do you get?
<syncsys>  The "skype" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<syncsys> Depends: skype-bin, but it is a virtual package
<syncsys> I dont have skype-bin available
<dniMretsaM> do you have the partner repos enabled? it might be in there
<syncsys> yes
<syncsys> not the source code though
<syncsys> dniMretsaM,  iam on 64 bit
<dniMretsaM> of course the source code isn't there. it's a proprietary program
<syncsys> ok. so why it isnt installing
<dniMretsaM> you don't need the source code to install the program
<syncsys> what will sudo apt-get install -f do?
<syncsys> dniMretsaM,   its removing all my packages.............
<dniMretsaM> the -f option will fix all the dependency issues that your installed packages have
<dniMretsaM> syncsys: what command are you running?
<syncsys> sudo apt-get install -f
<dniMretsaM> why are you doing that?
<syncsys> somebody said me that it will fix apt
<syncsys> dniMretsaM,  what will it do?
<dniMretsaM> I just told you. you could also read the apt-get man page
<dniMretsaM> syncsys: what is the output that you get when you run "sudo apt-get install skype"?
<syncsys> iam in a biger problem  sudo apt-get install -fftware are removed by  now. all my so
<dniMretsaM> what?
<syncsys>  sudo apt-get install -f has removed all my software
<dniMretsaM> then why did you let it continue?
<syncsys>  sudo apt-get install -f
<dniMretsaM> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get you the base system installed again
<syncsys> it attemppts to fix.  thats what is written in man
<dniMretsaM> yeah. but if it tells you that it's removing all your packages, obviously something else is wrong
<syncsys> hm it removed all. now what should i do?
<dniMretsaM> I already told you
<syncsys> what?
<syncsys> oh
<dniMretsaM> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get you the base system installed again"
<syncsys> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<syncsys> what now.....
<dniMretsaM> run sudo apt-get install -f again. it's possible that it didn't finish removing everything
<syncsys> hm
<dniMretsaM> (which, I remind you, you should never have let it do)
<syncsys> no
<syncsys> it has nothing to do new
<syncsys> i ran it again.
<syncsys> so what now
<dniMretsaM> can you install anything?
<syncsys> yes
<syncsys> manully
<syncsys> but not by -f
<dniMretsaM> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work, right?
<syncsys> no. it has alot of dependencies
<syncsys> i think iam left with reinstalling kubuntu
<syncsys> it even removed grupb
<syncsys> rub
<syncsys> grub
<dniMretsaM> then try sudo apt-get install -f kubuntu-desktop
<syncsys> hm
<syncsys> same error
<dniMretsaM> what error?
<syncsys>   Recommends: python-qt4-dbus but it is not going to be installed
<syncsys>                    Recommends: qapt-deb-installer but it is not going to be installed
<syncsys>                    Recommends: quassel but it is not going to be installed
<syncsys>                    Recommends: rekonq but it is not going to be installed
<syncsys>                    Recommends: skanlite but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBotK1> syncsys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syncsys>                    Recommends: usb-creator-kde but it is not going to be installed
<syncsys> Depends: lightdm-kde-greeter but it is not going to be installed
<syncsys>                    Depends: okular but it is not going to be installed
<dniMretsaM> don't flood the chat.
<syncsys> ok
<dniMretsaM> what repos do you have enabled
<syncsys> i have to reinstall i think
<syncsys> dont know
<dniMretsaM> this can be fixed
<syncsys> quickly?
<dniMretsaM> fairly, yes
<syncsys> with all default softwares as the fresh install has?
<syncsys> ok. how?
<dniMretsaM> yes
<syncsys> i only have comand line now
<dniMretsaM> remove any PPA's you've added before. sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<syncsys> $  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<syncsys> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*': No such file or directory
<dniMretsaM> ok, that's fine
<dniMretsaM> put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin and give me the link
<dniMretsaM> I need to see what repos you have enabled
<syncsys> no pastebin. no browser
<syncsys> well no copaste either nowy p
<dniMretsaM> use pastebinit
<syncsys> no copy paste
<syncsys> mouse copy not working
<dniMretsaM> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<syncsys> no keys
<syncsys> i have to give up...
<syncsys> i can install a fresh copy...........
<dniMretsaM> what do you mean no keys?
<syncsys> ctrl+c
<dniMretsaM> use the tool I told you to
<syncsys> k
<dniMretsaM> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dniMretsaM> then use "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit"
<syncsys>  pastebinit
<syncsys> again errors for dependancies
<syncsys> i have to make a fresh install..........
<syncsys> thanks for your time!! alot
<dniMretsaM> ...
<syncsys> see you in some time
<syncsys> helo
<syncsys> i cant install software  like wine and skype in latest kubuntu x64
<syncsys> anyone here?
<brett_> #ubuntu-steam
<away> why's that, syncsys
<syncsys> i cant install software  like wine and skype in latest kubuntu x64 http://www.pastebin.ca/2296448
<away> I downloaded the .deb from skype's website and used dpkg -i on it and kaboom, it works fine
<syncsys> away,  you have x64?
<syncsys> and what version of skype. i mean for what distro?
<away> I have the x32
<away> 12.10
<syncsys> i said in the paste that i have 64
<away> well, the skype website doesn't differentiate... try the .deb maybe
<away> dunno, might work :P
#kubuntu 2012-12-25
<tkrugg> hey there. Anyone help with the µblogging widget of KDE? It won't display my twitter feed :(
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<gotoguy> I got this weird problem I hope someone might know about, I'm running KDE and in the System Tray is an icon/app called "KDE accessible", the thing is everytime I try to quit it, it just goes away a sec. then pops right back. Also if I kill the PID on the command line it does the same thing, anyone know how to fix this? thanks.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<siraset-dev> What is 'New Activity' widget use for?
<Catbuntu> hi
<Alb> hi guys
<andreas> hi all  i got  a problem with Steam on kubuntu 12.04 ... well i downloaded the game and it installed fine (as far as steam tells me )  but i cant start the game at all  .. for a very short period of time (maybe 1 sec) a small black popup shows .. yeah thats all , after that nothing more happens . My specs : i5@ 3,4ghz ,Radeon HD 6870, 4 GB RAM, 64 bit Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<auxbuss> returning kubuntu user here. What is the name of the widget that opens at the top of the screen? Opens with Super+space.
<dimitrispt>    auxbuss, I think you mean the "krunner"
<auxbuss> :) I don't know. I'm trying to google how to configure it -- I want to locate files in ~/ -- but can't finds its name to google.
<auxbuss> krunner it is. thanks.
<andreas> hi all  i got  a problem with Steam on kubuntu 12.04 ... well i downloaded the game and it installed fine (as far as steam tells me )  but i cant start the game at all  .. for a very short period of time (maybe 1 sec) a small black popup shows .. yeah thats all , after that nothing more happens . My specs : i5@ 3,4ghz ,Radeon HD 6870, 4 GB RAM, 64 bit Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Torch> andreas: if valve want people to work for free for them, don't they offer some support channels?
<andreas> Torch :  Sry just thought im missing something that one could answer easily  :) anyway im trying the official support  thank u
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I modify the police for the firefox menus?
<Mafio> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi all , Merry Christmas !
<san> Hi Guys
<monkeyjuice> hi san
<san> need one help.. my kde is broken
<san> all i can  see in my desktop is only black screen without any taskbar..
<san> cairo task bar is working fine
<san> is there any way to reset whole kde thing?
<BluesKaj> do you see any dialog box if you right click in the desktop, san?
<monkeyjuice> what did you do to change this?
<san> nope..
<san> i installed the unity for fun its working fine but somehow KDE got crashed
<san> netbook env still fine but i need desktop env.. :-(
<BluesKaj> san you could try dropping to a tty shell , ctrl+alt+F1 , the reinstall kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> then reinstall
<san> i tried installing kde-full but it didnt help
<BluesKaj> not kde-full , kubuntu-desktop
<san> for kubuntu-desktop its telling these package already istalled
<BluesKaj> reinstall
<san> getting message like "latest package is installed"
<BluesKaj> san,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<san> ok
<san> installed but its only 3 mb.. do i need to logout and login ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<san> ok.. will be back in 5 min to update
<san> exit
<san> no help
<san> Executable: plasma-desktop PID: 30992 Signal: Aborted (6)
<BluesKaj> san , what happens if you login to unity?
<BluesKaj> or are you on unity
<BluesKaj> ?
<san> unity is fully fine and functional
<san> then i cam back to kde plasma then it started failing
<BluesKaj> well, dunno how to help except remove kde and kubuntu-desktop and reinstall but don't do full kde, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<san> command to remove kde? will instal it again
<BluesKaj> same as install except remove
<san> Thanks Guys
<Catbuntu> hi
<Linusnewb> hi all
<Linusnewb> is something changed in ubuntu servers I cant't update?
<Tm_T> Linusnewb: could you be more specific on the issue you're facing?
<Linusnewb> err0r code 404
<Linusnewb> if I try apt-get update
<Tm_T> Linusnewb: please paste the whole error, if it's multiple lines, use paste.kde.org (:
<Linusnewb> how do I use that iin here or in web browser?
<monkeyjuice> copy and paste to brower...
<Tm_T> open the url in web browser, paste the stuff in there, click that paste button in lower right corner, and then provide us the url of the pastebin entry of yours
<Linusnewb> ~/paste/631310
<Linusnewb> what does it mean yet?
<OerHeks> Linusnewb, that is not a valid url, we can't see
<monkeyjuice> http://paste.kde.org/631310/
<OerHeks> Linusnewb, looks like tr servers are down, try changing it to main, open muon > settings > software sources
<monkeyjuice> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128369/sudo-apt-get-update-error-on-ubuntu-12-04  Linusnewb look at this might help
<Linusnewb> thank you this was helpfull I have the default messages yet
<Linusnewb> no new security is available at the moment system is up to date
<monkeyjuice> there ya go ;0
<petersaints> hi guys... what's your IRC channel of choice under Kubuntu/KDE? The Kubuntu default Konversation or Quassel? I'm trying Konversation and even though it's not perfect it has a few small things I like better.
<systemclient> If I upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, all my Python 2 scripts which just have `/usr/bin/python` in the shebang will stop working, right?
<ncfi1013> hello?
<systemclient> ncfi1013: Hi!
<ncfi1013> anybody have any opinions on what the absolute best flashcard would be for the nintendo dsi?
<OerHeks> ncfi1013, this is Kubuntu support, find yourself a nintendo room
<afief_> Hello, I'm trying to install Kubuntu alongside Windows 8, but the installer displays an unpartitioned HDD, even though I can see the partitions in dolphin
<heoyea> resize it
<OerHeks> maybe an UEFI issue?
<afief_> heoyea: The problem is that the installer doesn't display any partitions, there is plenty of unpartitioned space
<afief_> OerHeks: Possible, the motherboard does have UEFI, are there known problems?
<OerHeks> i have no experience with UEFI, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<whitewheel> seem to be having trouble installing ubuntu 12.10
<afief_> whitewheel: please elaborate
<whitewheel> alright, im installing from an iso on my usb.  my comp doesnt even see the usb as a bootable device though
<afief_> whitewheel: are you trying to install Kubuntu on the usb or are you looking for a kind of live USB experience?
<systemclient> How can I upgrade from the command line from 12.04 to 12.10? do-release-upgrade seems to only know the `-d` versions which are betas …
<whitewheel> I'm trying to install it onto my computer from my usb
<whitewheel> im going to try out the plop boot manager
<afief_> whitewheel: this is what I used: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<Platypus-Man> whitewheel: if your PC doesn't see the USB device as a bootable device, you need to boot into BIOS and make sure it can see it there first, and make sure that the BIOS settings for booting via USB devices are enabled
<Obsidian1723> Platypus-Man: that's assuming the BIOS supports booting from USB.
<Platypus-Man> Obsidian1723: yes, that is why I want him to boot into BIOS, because if it is not possible to enable it there, he obviously can't continue on to the next steps
<whitewheel> I'm going to go ahead and say my BIOS doesnt support usb booting
<whitewheel> i tried the memtest and failed :/
<Obsidian1723> Well, what about PXE boot? If you have another box, you can do it via that..
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> someone here?
<BluesKaj> gribouille, nope :)
<Platypus-Man> everyone died in the apocalypse the 21st
<gribouille> when I run konsole in quantal, it starts in ~/.kde/Autostart
<TheLordOfTime> Platypus-Man, except me, i wasn't in space/time when it happened :P
<BluesKaj> gribouille, click settings in the terminal , edit current profile , initial directory  change to ~/
<BluesKaj> of course click "apply"
<gribouille> BluesKaj, ok, thanks. it works, but why did konsole start in ~/.kde/Autostart?
<BluesKaj> gribouille, it's just a bug ...who knows
<gribouille> BluesKaj, certainly, because it worked correctly before
<gribouille> BluesKaj, did you reproduce the bug in quantal ?
<OerHeks> gribouille, you must have saved session somehowe
<gribouille> OerHeks, what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> reproduce ?
<gribouille> BluesKaj, did you see the same bug on your system?
<OerHeks> see http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57301-KDE-konsole-autostart saving current knsole session, i don't know howto
<BluesKaj> not on quantal
<gribouille> OerHeks, I don't how to save a session
<OerHeks> perhaps when you shutdown with konsole open in that folder saves that session.
<OerHeks> mot really worth to reproduce
<OerHeks> 8not
<gribouille> OerHeks, where the saved sessions stored?
<mack__> hallo zusammen
<whitewheel> why am i having so much trouble installing any linux distro on my pc?! would having windows 8 play a role?
<monkeyjuice> you trying to dual boot?
<monkeyjuice> whitewheel:
<whitewheel> yep
<monkeyjuice> how many partitions are on your harddrive
<whitewheel> not sure(newbie). just my primary partition and recovery partitions pretty much
<monkeyjuice> well you need to know for sure most time they use all four partitions
<monkeyjuice> not sure on win8 so look for a good guide
<whitewheel> yeah im searching now.  but under compmgmt i have the C drive, D (with my iso disk) and four other partitions
<monkeyjuice> most time you need to del one partition and then install to that open partition . so make sure you study up on this first
<whitewheel> hmm ill look into that.  when i boot from the disk i get "Secure Boot
<whitewheel> Image failed to verify with access denied
<monkeyjuice> you dont have any open partitions to install to
<whitewheel> makes sense. ill take care of that. thanks a lot brutha!
<whitewheel> should I delete all the recovery partitions? i deleted 2 and still got the same error
<Catbuntu> hiya
<whitewheel> anybody know how to dual boot fedora with win8?
<markit> whitewheel: yes, remove win8 and boot twice ;P ("dual" boot)
<markit> whitewheel: i think is a nightmare, and for sure you have to disable "secure boot" by bios when you want to run GNU/Linux
<markit> or try something Canonical has tried to invent
<markit> against that injustice
<markit> but my suggestion is live without M$os, like I do
<markit> so no problem at all :)
<markit> if you have a bios that lets you disable that lock, otherwise return the PC
<markit> and complain a lot
<whitewheel> hah thanks. i've been at it for a bit with no success. going to try to disable secureboot and if that doesnt work goodbye windows!
<whitewheel> hah just disabled secure boot and now all is good
<artichoku> anyone available for a little assistance with kubuntu 12.10 and the b43 fwcutter driver?
<artichoku> anyone in here?
#kubuntu 2012-12-26
<adlez_> Hey guys, I installed kubuntu on my MacBook. Everything runs fine! :) But sometime ago a read something about the fan-system using linux. I should install some packages. Anyone suggestions? :)
<Marius80> hi
<Marius80> I've got some questions concerning the look and feel of kubuntu
<monkeyjuice> you dont like the look and feel?
<Marius80> when I open kwrite,  type some stuff,  and save it,  dialogue window opens (to save it)
<Marius80> then I double click on an existing file in order to overwrite it
<Marius80> but:  nothing happens...  I double click,  triple click...  nothing...
<monkeyjuice> is it only kwrite that is doing this
<Marius80> kate as well
<Marius80> lemme see if openoffice does the same...
<Marius80> one moment pls
<gotoguy> cant you just select the file and just hit save?
<Marius80> also openoffice
<Marius80> gotoguy, I could ... but why should we all miss features KDE3 already achieved
<OerHeks> Kate askes nicely if i want to overwrite.
<Marius80> OerHeks, what version pls?
<Marius80> I am on Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<monkeyjuice> double click seems to just put the name in then your asked to overwrite
<OerHeks> kate 3.9.3
<monkeyjuice> after you hit save
<Marius80> if I click on "save",  I also get the same question
<Marius80> only double clicking does not give me this question
<Snowhog> Marius80: That's just how it is in KDE 4. KDE 4 is not like KDE 3.
<shadeslayer> hm
<gotoguy> ditto for monkeyjuice, that's how mine works too.
<shadeslayer> also happens in 4.9.90
<Marius80> Snowhog, I guess you are a developer and you're annoyed by many people's questions like "why does kde4 not behave like kde3?"  :-)
<gotoguy> Why is BasKet Notes now broke when it worked perfectly in KDE3?   I know why, but I guess the maintainer isn't going to fix it either.
<gotoguy> I wrote the maintainer of Basket Notes a email and he said no new versions are planned. Even though it is now in Beta.
<OerHeks> I thinkit is a good system, double click on a file to replace it does not replace it without warning.
<shadeslayer> Marius80: I recommend reporting a bug on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> the maintainers probably know why that functionality was removed
<gotoguy> I would rather have it NOT overwrite without asking to be sure.
<gotoguy> It's not a bug, it's a feature.
<Marius80> an other annoying thing:   a window is set to  "keep above others"
<Marius80> then I open krunner  (ALT+F2)
<Marius80> and krunner is not on the top,  it is behind the window
<shadeslayer> you did tell kwin to keep a window above everything else
<shadeslayer> which is exactly what it's doing
<Marius80> shadeslayer, actually kde3 knew,  that the run window should be "more above"
<shadeslayer> make a new window rule to do that?
<OerHeks> krunner altF2 shows on top of any window that i marked 'keep above others'
<shadeslayer> same here
<Marius80> OerHeks, in kubuntu 12.04 ?
<OerHeks> no, 12.10
<Marius80> hum... I might need to upgrade
<Marius80> does in 12.10  the Enter-Bug exist?
<shadeslayer> Enter-Bug?
<Marius80> ALT+F2  ... type in a command... then enter...
<Marius80> enter again
<Marius80> enter...
<Marius80> and then it starts
<FloodBotK1> Marius80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Marius80> sorry for flooding
<shadeslayer> never heard of such a bug
<OerHeks> Nope, that glitch is solved
<OerHeks> now it shows directly with typing the available command/commands and responds to enter
<Marius80> I might need to install 12.10
<Marius80> since 12.10 offers no alternate install cd...  can I use the xubuntu one and install  kubuntu-desktop later on?
<gotoguy> try: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade       will do the trick.
<oneadvent> hi, i'm trying to setup samba shares with dolphin and i keep getting asked for a password on the other side
<oneadvent> can someone help me
<Marius80> gotoguy, thx
<Marius80> one more question...
<gotoguy> no prob.
<Marius80> in the open dialogue window (e.g. from kwrite)  I would like to achieve the following behaviour
<Marius80> 1 click on folders should open them  but to open files,  I want to use  double clicks
<Marius80> (as it was on kde3)
<Marius80> I could only find a setting to make  folders and files  open by double click or single click
<Marius80> but I couldn't find an option to make folders open with a single click and files with a double click
<shadeslayer> Marius80: use the mini.iso and install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> Marius80: such an option doesn't exist
<shadeslayer> probably because the developers thought that it would be inconsistent
<Marius80> hum
<gotoguy> I wish for that feature too.
<Marius80> gotoguy, what can we do to make developers build this feature?
<gotoguy> probably write a comment to the developers mailing list.
<gotoguy> first you have to join the list.
<Marius80> gotoguy, would you mind asking?
<gotoguy> Yeah, thats a good idea, I will do it.
<Marius80> thank you very much gotoguy
<gotoguy> no prob.
<monkeyjuice> its the little things that make it better ;)
<Marius80> oh... one more thing found:
<Marius80> kwrite should open in the the folder a file has been opened from last
<Marius80> example:  Last time I used kwrite,  I was in  /var/www/vhosts/test.tld
<Marius80> when I open kwrite again,  I am in  /home/user/Documents
<gotoguy> Marius80: right click your icon, the change the default path to open.
<gotoguy> brb.
<OerHeks> hi ralfi & 5 clones
<Marius80> lol
<AlexZion> hi guys, since few weeks I have a strange proble using amarok which often speeds up my cpus work's and so even temperature ...., some good start point to understand wath's going on ?
<Platypus-Man> opening a terminal and typing a command called "top" will show you what is using up the PC's resources
<AlexZion> yeah Platypus-Man I already checked and is amarok ....
<AlexZion> and now it doesn't works anymore at all ...
<AlexZion> no sound ...
<Platypus-Man> ok, I'm a noob, so I have no clue beyond that really :p
<AlexZion> ok , i'll check the phonon backend ...
<artichoku> howdie
<artichoku> anyone alive?
<artichoku> hrm...
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kristjan> Question for all Sony Xperia smartphone users, How can i update my android version with Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> kristjan: usually Android does OTA updates
<kristjan> i dont know, just got my xperia go and there is gingerbread installed, Ice cream sandwitch should be available for this model
<kristjan> i did all updates
<kristjan> i have win xp installed to virtual box
<kristjan> but i cant access usb device from there
<flavia_> hi, what's a good recording software for kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> kristjan: I recommend googling around a bit
<shadeslayer> kristjan: there's no installer per se for Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> s/installer/updater/
<shadeslayer> flavia_: what do you want to record?
<flavia_> shadeslayer: speech (professor in class, rather long distance with background noise :)
<flavia_> I'm trying out audacity, seems to do the job...
<shadeslayer> flavia_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_audio_software#Recording.2C_editing_and_mastering
<mariana_> HAY NICE TO MEET YOU
<monkeyjuice> morning
<mariana_> MORNING TOO
<mariana_> WHERE DO YOU COME FROM
<monkeyjuice> me? i live in the usa
<mariana_> USA IAM FROM INDONESIA HOW I U TO DAY
<shadeslayer> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<monkeyjuice> just got up need coffee ;)
<mariana_> oke yhank
<mike7b4_lenovo> Hi, I am using alpha version of kubuntu 13.04 because I wanted to try out new version of kate. Problem is I can't figure out where kubuntu installs kate developer header files or what package it is in (libkate-dev is installed but missing files mainwindow.h/plugin.h), Anyone who knows?
<yofel> mike7b4_lenovo: the development files for kate aren't shipped
<yofel> mike7b4_lenovo: if you need them please file a bug
<mike7b4_lenovo> hmm ok
<swex> help me please, why network manager ignores its vpn dns settings?
<swex> I'm setting up vpn connection but my dns records still the same as before..
<markit> hi, anyone know how to set video to use 16bpp?
<markit> I want to do some experiment with that color depth
<bodom> Hi there, i think i have a simple question: how do i launch telepathy (the new kde messenger)?
<markit> bodom: I've no idea, but if you installed, and go in K menu and type "telep" it should appear
<markit> maybe after a pair of minutes since you installed
<bodom> markit: that's what i supposed too, but there's no sign of it
<markit> open a terminal, start typing telep and then press TAB one or more tiles
<markit> look if there is a name that could fit it
<markit> then run it
<bodom> markit: nothing again
<markit> bodom: ehm, are you sure it was installed? what version of kubuntu are you using?
<bodom> markit: neither ktel, k-tel, etc..
<Rayonant> I think it is easier to do it trough krunner
<bodom> markit: i've used sudo apt-get install telepathy-core kde-telepathy, not 100% sure, but command completed without errors
<Rayonant> start typing telep
<Rayonant> it should appear
<markit> let me try with a live cd in a VM
<bodom> it's quantal
<markit> bodom: of course you are type in lowercase
<bodom> markit: ofc, i'm using linux since 12 years
<markit> so it's quantal or I have to check?
<markit> probably telephaty is the underlaying "technology" or "layer" AFAIR
<Rayonant> bodom try launching it form krunner, that is the way I do it, anyway the next time you boot it will start so you should try reboot
<bodom> Rayonant: I cannot find it on krunner, will try reboot, but i cannot atm
<dimitrispt> bodom, have checked the System Settings for the 'Instant Messaging Accounts' icon?
<dimitrispt> *have you checked...
<bodom> dimitrispt: i have one account defined there, disconnected
<dimitrispt> then, as Rayonant said, you need to reboot... or re-login
<bodom> i may be old-school, but is it possible that there is no command line executable to launch it?
<bodom> finally found it! It's ktp-*
<Rayonant> glad you found it bodom :)
<haakonn> please press the power button on the kubuntu.org server or something
<haakonn> i was wondering if there is a ppa or something for the kde 4.10 RC
<Peace-> haakonn: there should be one but i don'0t remember ... and of course it's not supported
<haakonn> yay kubuntu.org is back
<haakonn> Peace-:  that's a given
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to change the position for the OSD for brightness and volume?
<haakonn> seems there is only beta 2
<haakonn> no, it's actually 4.9.95 == 4.10 RC, yay
<markit> haakonn: will be a backport of 4.10 for 12.04?
<markit> I only see ppa for 12.10...
<haakonn> the rc is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<markit> haakonn: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.90 says is for 12.10, not for 12.04
<haakonn> markit:  oh, yes, i'm on 12.10
<haakonn> if you're on 12.04, you're not supposed to like new things
<markit> haakonn: well, is 4.10, not 5.0
<yofel> markit: there are no official backports planned for 12.04, usually you get backports only for the current stable release
<markit> yofel: ah, not for LTS also? mmm
<markit> I've an issue with plasma at 16bpp, almost unusable, hope they fixed in 4.10
<yofel> not for the LTS, no. It's a matter of what you can support (and have time for)
<markit> yofel: sure, just hoped :)
<artichoku> well no one is here at night. how about this morning?
<TheLordOfTime> artichoku, if you don't ask a question nobody answers you
<TheLordOfTime> post your REAL question, and wait
<TheLordOfTime> it can take time to get a response
<TheLordOfTime> especially this time of year.
<artichoku> I recently did a fresh install of Kubuntu 12.10 64bit. I'm trying to switch from the STA wifi driver to the b43. I can successfully uninstall the STA driver, and even install and modprobe (without any errors) the b43 driver, but it still refuses to show up as usable.
<artichoku> my interface disappears altogether
<skrite> hey all
<brun0> hi all, is somebody using yakuake here ?
<Bigcheese> I do!
<brun0> Bigcheese, my f12 keybinding isn't working
<brun0> is it necessary some workaround ?
<Bigcheese> make sure it's the global key for it.
<Bigcheese> And that yakuake is actually running.
<brun0> Bigcheese, yes i ran the ps command and it's runnin
<brun0> Bigcheese, yes i ran the ps command and it's running
<brun0> how can check the global key ?
<Bigcheese> I've only done it from within yakuake.
<brun0> Bigcheese, there is a option inside Shortcuts configuration
<brun0> the option is Open/Retract Yakuake
<Bigcheese> Yeah
<Bigcheese> The far right column is the global key.
<brun0> Shortcut is clean and Global is with F12 value
<Bigcheese> Are you on a laptop?
<brun0> Global has f12 value
<brun0> no
<brun0> i'm using a desktop
<Bigcheese> Does your keyboard do stuff?
<Bigcheese> :P
<Bigcheese> Like have multifunction function keys.
<Bigcheese> Dude
<gribouille> Hi
<gribouille> I have a problem with the trema. when I type ë, I get ê. what does that mean?
<brun0> Bigcheese, when i changed to F7 it worked
<Bigcheese> good
<brun0> i think there is some conflict with some KDE shortcut
<Bigcheese> Something was probably stealing F12.
<DarthFrog> Yakuake uses F12.
<skrite> hey all, is there a way in kubuntu to export all of my desktop settings to import into another computer? thanks
<DarthFrog> skrite:  If that computer will be running KDE, everything is under ~/.kde
<DarthFrog> Or you could just copy your entire home directory to the new machine. :-)
<skrite> DarthFrog: i am looking to do this also for upgrade purposes. like saving a 12.04 settings and place the .kde folder into place over my .kde when i bump up to 12.10
<skrite> DarthFrog: thanks for your help !
<artichoku> I am requesting assistance replacing the broadcom STA driver with the b43 driver. I'm running kubuntu 12.10. I have tried the following. purge of sta and install of b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer. also tried b43-fwcutter in combo with the legacy and lpphy installers. both added and removed b43 from blacklist.conf. seems no matter what i do it won't let me use the b4 driver, but hardware info indicates that my card i
<artichoku> s supported. However, i have received an error on multiple occasions that the driver must be installed manually.
<markit2> mm trying 4.10 (.95), with a black backtroundn or a terminal open those trasparencies of K menu or activities or calendar or whatever are unreadable... am I doing something wrong?
<KJ_agent007> umm..i need help
<KJ_agent007> can someone help me?
<TheLordOfTime> KJ_agent007, if you ask your actual question maybe
<TheLordOfTime> nobody'll help you unless you provide details
<TheLordOfTime> such as what's wrong.
<KJ_agent007> ok..how do i change to different rooms?
<thelionroars> TheLordOfTime: you are discounting all the people in the chatroom who are telepathic
<TheLordOfTime> thelionroars, which is 3 people.
<TheLordOfTime> all of whom havent posted for 3 months :P
<KJ_agent007> how can i find different rooms on here?
<thelionroars> yes, shame on you
<thelionroars> just /j the #channel
<thelionroars>  so /j #ubuntu
<thelionroars> or whatever channel you want to join
<KJ_agent007> how do i find the channels?
<thelionroars> you can use the /list command
<KJ_agent007> and whats that?
<macram> KJ_agent007 which client are you using?
<thelionroars> but the output is fairly big
<KJ_agent007> im using..Quassel IRC
<KJ_agent007> im runnin Kubuntu Linux
<macram> KJ_agent007: there is also Konversation :)
<DarthFrog> I prefer Konversation to Quassel.
<KJ_agent007> where do i find different rooms on here?
<macram> KJ_agent007: looking for the GUI option, please stay tuned, mate
<macram> ;)
<macram> you can join a channel with a button in the toolbar
<macram> bt i can't find a channel list window :S
<KJ_agent007> hmmm
<KJ_agent007> okk
<KJ_agent007> thank you anyways
<macram> KJ_agent007: try installing Konversation, is in the software center
<KJ_agent007> okk
<thelionroars> the problem I have with Konversation, which I'm using now, is that I can't work out how to auto-identify to more than one server at once
<KJ_agent007> found it
<thelionroars> If my identity identifies to freenode, when I go on quakenet it will try to contact nickserv on quakenet also
<yofel> can you edit the server settings and set a password? If you put your nickserv password there it should auto identify as well
<thelionroars> I'll try the commands section under the server, hopefully that'll work
<markit> anyone here using kde 4.95 (4.10)?
<markit> I don't know if is a problem of my hardware or not, but I have plasmoids like K or the activity with transparency
<markit> that makes them unusable
<kristjan> weird
<markit> kristjan: are you talking with me? can you confirm?
<markit> (the problem I mean)
<kristjan> i confirm i dont know what u r talking about
<markit> kristjan: because you have kde 4.10 and not my proble, or you don' thave kde 4.10 at all and just want to make me aware you are alive?
<kristjan> im alive
<kristjan> i think im the only one left in this world
<kristjan> totally useless for you
<kristjan> sorry
<markit> :)
<Marius80> hi
<Marius80> I got a very bad problem on a very new installation of "Lubuntu" 12.10
<Marius80> since there is no "alternate installation cd" for Kubuntu 12.10,  I decided downloading and installing  Lubuntu 12.10  which comes up with an alternate CD
<Marius80> after the installation completed,  I wanted to install  "kubuntu-desktop"
<Marius80> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SmAUnC2B
<Marius80> ^^ this is what happens
<Marius80> how can I solve this problem?
<markit> what problem? just install and hope :)
<Unit193> !mini | You can install the core system with a debian installer here
<ubottu> You can install the core system with a debian installer here: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<markit> Marius80: if you enter "Y" the lubuntu desktop will be removed, and kubuntu installed, that's ok. You will break 2 little dependencies, you will fix later
<Unit193> See also,
<Unit193> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Marius80> markit: well, the mini.iso  would only work with a working internet connection while installing, right?
<markit> Unit193: interesting info, thanks
<Unit193> markit: Sure thing.
<Unit193> Marius80: Yes.
<Marius80> actually I can only connect to my WIFI using the  KDE interface or the one from Lubuntu... whenever I tried using the shell,  it did not work out
<Marius80> same goes for the wicd program....  it does not connect to the WIFI
<Marius80> so I prefered using a graphical installation
<Marius80> but thank you very much for the advice
<Marius80> markit?
<Marius80> markit: I am not sure if it is really okay to hit "Y"
<markit> Marius80: I think it is, in any case you don't have any other choice
<Marius80> markit: I go for it...  will you try to help me resolving the dependencies after the installation finished?
<markit> Marius80: I'm trying to help libreoffice 4.0 QA at the moment, but sure if I have some spare time
<Marius80> markit: erm... how comes,  apt-get  offers to do it without any hassle?
<markit> I mean, I will be around for an hour at least, so feel free to ask, hope you will be able to reconnect though
<markit> Marius80: well, how could they predict all the relation and problems that can arise from some thousand packets?
<markit> apt just warns you about what it knows... dependencies declared by the packagers
<Marius80> markit: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9JSjWxnV
<markit> in any case, seems you will miss dependencies for non essential programs
<markit> let me see
<markit> ok, fine
<Marius80> would you trust apt-get over aptitude in this case?
<doctorpepper> hi guys!
<doctorpepper> is there any way to install kde-4.10 rcs  on 12.04 ?
<heoyea> try backports
<jEhrichs> doctorpepper: see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.90
<Marius80> doctorpepper: hell don't try that
<jEhrichs> ? works like a charm here
<Marius80> I installed kde from backports and what I got is the reason why I reinstalled the system
<jEhrichs> oha this shouldn't happen. what problems did you had exactly?
<Marius80> parts of the system settings _always_ crahsed when opening
<Marius80> the ALT+F2 krunner dialog was messed up
<Marius80> and unmet dependencies
<doctorpepper> jEhrichs:  the links is actually for 12.10 not 12.04
<Marius80> I installed kde 4.9.3  (I think) on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jEhrichs> ah wupps now that you mentionion it. yeah i have 12.10 running.
<Marius80> oh I see
<Marius80> sorry
<Marius80> did not know that... no clue if it works in 12.10... I am on 12.10 since about 20 minutes
<markit> Marius80: I have 12.04 in some pc with backports, and kde works fine, maybe you messed it up with something else
<jEhrichs> still this should not happen. but seems it might be really better to stay away from 4.10 on kubuntu 12.04
<markit> jEhrichs: there is NO 4.10 in 12.04
<Marius80> markit: I need to tell that I have also had installed the trinity-desktop
<jEhrichs> M*narf* 12.04 was what i meant
<Marius80> maybe thats why
<markit> maybe... ;P
<markit> btw, my netbook now has 12.10 with 4.10 and seems to work fine
<markit> except a transparency issue, but I do fear is a mad kde design decision
<Marius80> ok then I will try that out here
<jEhrichs> laptop with 12.10 and 4.10 running fine since 2 days
<Marius80> markit: as you know, I am on Lubuntu 12.10
<jEhrichs> markit: transparency in plasma design? this seems to be a bug
<markit> jEhrichs: do you have visual effects enabled, and K menu, calendar, activities etc plasmoid with transparencies?
<Marius80> at the moment,  "ubuntu-desktop" is installing (Gnome)
<Marius80> how would I install KDE 4.10  from backports?  Should I NOT install  "kubuntu-desktop" for that?
<jEhrichs> i switched the plasma theme back and fourth and everything looks normal again
<markit> Marius80: first, install kubuntu NORMAL
<markit> then if system is stable, activate backport and do an upgrade
<markit> you are doing a too far jump otherwise, OMHO
<markit> jEhrichs: do you mind my showing you a picture of what I mean?
<jEhrichs> markit: feel free to show it
<Marius80> by saying "install kubuntu normal" - do you mean I shall delete my system (Lubuntu) ?
<Marius80> or do you mean I should install "kubuntu-desktop"
<markit> jEhrichs: http://imagebin.org/240703
<jEhrichs> no need to delete "lubuntu" you can install kubuntu.desktop and use both systems
<markit> Marius80: I mean you should not activate additional PPA for backports or kde
<markit> s/or/of
<markit> jEhrichs: does it happen to you too? do you have effects activated?
<jEhrichs> markit: my desktop looked simmilar after the desktop. I switched the Plasma theme from air to something else and now back to "Air for netbooks" and this one looks normal and correct
<markit> I've opened a terminal full screen to show it better
<jEhrichs> i assume this is a bug in the "Air" plasma theme
<markit> jEhrichs: maybe a config problem then? you mean you switched back to the same theme?
<markit> (I usually don't change theme, don't remember them by name)
<jEhrichs> no in conculsion i swutched from "Air" (the default) to "Air for netbooks" kinda like the default
<jEhrichs> *switched
<jEhrichs> the "Air" theme is still bugged with the mising/transparent backgrounds
<markit> jEhrichs: something devs are aware, or better file a bug?
<Marius80> ok,  gnome has installed...  I need to switch my desktop environment... will be back soon... then I try to install  KDE
<Marius80> see you soon
<jEhrichs> no idea, i just assumed this was already be filed as this was very present right after the update (so everyone should have noticed it)
<markit> jEhrichs: is just I fear so much the "aesthetic madness" that thought was a new brilliant decision to make it "cooler"
<jEhrichs> nah I really can't believe this was done on purpose. otherwise we would have gotten thum blurred baackground instead
#kubuntu 2012-12-27
<markit> mmmm Marius80 never come back... maybe his installation of kde from lubuntu did not worked very well
<markit> or so well that did not needed further help
<Marius80> re
<Marius80> markit?
<Marius80> jEhrichs?
<markit> Marius80: ehi!
<Marius80> I got KDE4 to run now...  how did you guys upgrade to  KDE 4.10 by using the backports?
<markit> you still alive?
<markit> on 12.10 you mean?
<Marius80> yes I am,  sorry had to restart and install gnome and kde ...
<Marius80> 12.10 is the number of  kubuntu
<markit> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.90
<Marius80> I am talking about KDE 4.10
<markit> follow that instructions
<markit> (I always do from shell, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta then apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Marius80> thank you markit, sounds to be easy
<markit> be prepared to download a lot of packets again ;P
<Marius80> and you are sure that this will not break anything?
<Marius80> markit:  what is the main difference between KDE 4.9.3 and KDE 4.10 Beta 2  ?
<Marius80> I still hope to get the bugs  in "krunner" and the "task manager" solved
<markit> Marius80: you will got 4.9.90 that is the code name for 4.10beta2, it's the same
<Marius80> can I upgrade to the next version of KDE after I have done the upgrade or will I mess up dependencies?
<Marius80> for example when KDE 4.11 comes out
<Marius80> markit?
<markit> once 4.10 will be released, you'd better remove that beta repository
<Marius80> and then it will install without any problems then?
<markit> yep, because of the version number
<markit> that's why is called 4.9.10
<markit> so 4.10 is bigger and pushes it out
<Marius80> cool :)))
<markit> then probably you will have to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Marius80> markit: sorry for bothering you,  1 more thing please
<markit> or you already should
<markit> I'm a debian guy, use kubuntu for LTSP and school and a netbook only
<Marius80> ppa:kubuntu-ppa  by now?
<markit> yes, feel free to add right now
<Marius80> ok
<markit> will not hurt, would install 4.9.4 but since you added the beta repo, it will not
<markit> again 4.9.90 is bigger than 4.9.4 now ;P
<Marius80> what I really concern about:  will 4.9.90  resolv any bugs?  This would be the only reason for me to upgrade
<Marius80> there are 2 really bad bugs I dislike
<markit> well, is still beta so could bring more bugs than it solves
<Marius80> hum...
<Marius80> you use it right now, right?
<markit> at the moment I'm on debian, and my netbook is in bedroom and wife is sleeping
<Marius80> k I see
<Marius80> so I will do the following now:
<Marius80> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<markit> but I've a live cd of 13.04 that has 4.10beta installed
<Marius80> and
<Marius80> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Marius80> (without beta)
<FloodBotK1> Marius80: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markit> yes Marius80, then sudo apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Marius80> where did you get the 13.04 from?!
<markit> Marius80: never been on www.kubuntu.org? :) in any case I've got from a daily build, hold on
<markit> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<markit> like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-i386.iso
<markit> 931 MBù
<Marius80> cool :)
<Marius80> I should have used this one :)
<markit> if you are looking for stability, absolutely NO
<Marius80> well,  dist-upgrade is running...
<markit> then you can tell me if you see the same issue I'm facing
<markit> with plasmoid and transparency
<markit> http://imagebin.org/240703
<Marius80> okay I will as soon as it has been installed
<Marius80> btw. aptitude and apt-get are doing interesting stuff again
<Marius80> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=u9N0ZMp5
<markit> let's see
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<markit> Marius80: I usually use aptitude, but seems that the trend is to drop it
<markit> Marius80: go ahead without fear
<markit> just aptitude was more capable to find obsolete packages
<markit> btw, 2.10 am here, going to sleep in a short period, I hope
<OerHeks> If you run kubuntu 32 bit you'll be fine with aptitude
<markit> OerHeks: do you know why aptitude has not evolved? I do love it's "aptitude hold" feature
<markit> anyone can tell me in this video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpMoGu81EEI at 0.56 time, what sort of plasmoid is that on the upper right where he is dropping icons?
<OerHeks> i hope they are working on it
<Marius80> markit: sorry for my late response:  We live in the same time zone...
<Marius80> markit: KDE 4 is not installed,  so I cannot tell you about the bug this moment
<markit> Marius80: and maybe you are italian too? ;P
<Marius80> sono austriaco :)
<markit> oh, I'm near the border with Osterreich
<Marius80> from where exactly?
<Marius80> I've got family in italy
<markit> it's a secret, I tell you in private chat :P
 * markit hates irc logs
<Marius80> re
<Marius80> markit?
<Marius80> I should not have done that
<markit> hi Marius80
<Marius80> did not solve anything,  only gave me a bundle of new problems
<Marius80> how can I reproduce your problem?
<markit> just open a terminal full screen
<Marius80> done
<Marius80> and then?
<markit> the open activities and see if background is transparent
<Marius80> everything looks good here
<markit> so you can't read properly the content, or just open the calendar at the right  botton
<Marius80> can you give me the adress of your screenshot again?=
<markit> http://imagebin.org/240703
<Marius80> no, everything looks great here
<markit> ok, I'm much happier
<Marius80> do you need any screenshots as a proove?
<markit> are you sure you are running kde 4.9.90?
<markit> Marius80: I trust you :)
<Marius80> Platform Version 4.9.95
<markit> fine :)
<Marius80> I can describe it:
<Marius80> the calender is open at this moment
<markit> maybe is some old config of my user that created the mess, or the video driver
<Marius80> I click on activities
<Marius80> now the activities stuff is open,  and covers half of the calender
<Marius80> the calender is half blurred in the back
<Marius80> the rest is visible normally
<Marius80> the window in the back is also blurred
<Marius80> exactly how it has to be
<markit> but do you have a black background in teh activities?
<Marius80> so your bug is not reproduceable
<Marius80> no, it's "milky"
<markit> great
<markit> and you installed from scratch, right?
<Marius80> I installed "Lubuntu" from new (no upgrade;  it was a new installation)
<Marius80> (kinda 4 hours ago)
<markit> perfect, thanks
<markit> lolù
<markit> sleep time!
<Marius80> sleep fine :)
<markit> btw, what are your "bugs"?
<markit> that pushed you to try an upgrade?
<markit> (if you can explain in short)
<Marius80> the sort order of the windows
<Marius80> in the task manager
<Marius80> just for a moment:  Please don't type
<Marius80> [ window 1]    [ window 3 ]
<Marius80> [ window 2]
<Marius80> you can type again :)
<Marius80> that's how we would expect it, right?
<Marius80> what happens is this:
<Marius80> [ window 1]    [ window 2 ]
<Marius80> [ window 3]
<Marius80> so they change the place
<Marius80> only when "force row settings" is checked
<Marius80> and:  Krunner sometimes needs 2 or 3 times "ENTER" to run the command
<Marius80> these are the most annoying bugs
<heoyea> dmenu
<Marius80> heoyea?
<markit> I see, I've task manager with just one row, and multiple programs just collapse
<markit> http://pengpod.com/ interesting !
<Marius80> cool :)
<Marius80> thx for the link!
<Marius80> markit, I wish you a good night :)
<markit> see you :) I'm often in irc at night
<markit> bye
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to kick off an update from 12.04 to 12.10.  I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu, but it implies that Muon will notice immediately that I have a dist upgrade available.  Mine isn't (unsurprisingly).
<Crell> How do I tell ito to check immediately?
<ronnoc> Crell: Hi. There's a setting in Muon that needs to be enabled to allow a notifiaction of a new distribution release. Make sure you have that turned on as it may not be by default.
<DarthFrog> Crell:  Edit the file /etc/update-manager/release-updates and change "Prompt=lts' to "Prompt="normal" and try again.
<Crell> Thanks, figured it out.  I did an aptitude update from the command line and muon noticed.
<artichoku> you ppl never speak!
<bazhang> artichoku, its a support channel
<bazhang> #kubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel
<artichoku> well aware, was in here 2 days straight without support, fixed it myself
<DarthFrog> artichoku: Good for you!  that's the best way.
<artichoku> lol@Darth it worked out
<artichoku> i broke it a bunch first
<DarthFrog> Troubleshooting and fixing problems is *the* best way to lear.
<DarthFrog> learn.
<artichoku> agreed
<Crell> Assuming you have time to do so...
<DarthFrog> Whether you have time or not, it's still the best way.  It might not be your preferred way, of course. :-)
<mdim> hi folks
<mdim> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/kubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent also a Live CD/DVD as well?
<goga> hello great users....
<goga> i have one  question... what do u think is possible to capture lid up event for laptop?
<goga> wake up guys.... too long sleeping is not good for healthy....
<goga> great....
<OerHeks> mdim yes
<goga> how?
<OerHeks> goga,  see the 2nd answer in > http://askubuntu.com/questions/187073/kubuntu-power-options-doesnt-feature-suspend-on-lid-close
<goga> thanks
<OerHeks> goga this wiki might be helpfull too >> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_acpid#Example:_go_to_sleep_on_lid_close
<OerHeks> i never messed around with those actions
<Tm_T> mdim: yes live, and dvd by its size (:
<Tm_T> mdim: I believe nowadays we only have live images
<OerHeks> indeed, only ubuntu server is not live
<mdim> can anyone confirm that the commit regarding the Canon EOS 650D camera at https://commit-digest.org/issues/2012-09-09/ is included in Kubuntu 12.10? It's libkdcraw
<Tm_T> mdim: if you have updated your KDE to recent releases, then most likely yes
<mdim> I'll try out the Live version now. Do I just fire up apt-get update & upgrade, or do I need to use some ppa?
<Tm_T> I'd say your best bet would be http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.4
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tm_T> silly FloodBotK1, we're not in netsplit
<lumprich> Good morning, how I can use the screen look on the netbook-view from kde 4.8.5? On the desktop-view from kde, the screen look work's fine. My OS on the netbook is Kubuntu 12.04.
<Tm_T> screen look?
<lumprich> Tm_T, screen look -> netbook hibernate->netbook restart-> ask for the passwort  . Do you know what I mean? Sorry my english is not so good.
<Tm_T> lumprich: you mean sceen lock?
<lumprich> Tm_T, yes
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Tm_T> lumprich: hmm, I don't actually know
<lumprich> Tm_T, no problem, thanks for your help
<Tm_T> lumprich: you might like to try asking in #kde too
<lumprich> Tm_T,  I do it.
<luca> hello
<luca> in need help with some updates
<luca> someone can help me
<luca> ?
<luca> there is some here? i'm sorry but it's my first time
<Tm_T> luca: hi, it's best just to ask your actual question and wait patiently someone to answer if possible
<luca> ah ok sorry
<luca> system gave this errors: Impossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_quantal_InRelease Impossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-security_Release.gpg Impossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_Release.gpg Impossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal
<luca> -updates_Release.gpg Impossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-backports_Release.gpg
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> luca: reinstall ubuntu-keyring and see if the problem continues
<luca> how can i do that? sorry i'm really bad linux user
<Tm_T> luca: about signature of medibuntu, you have to check what medibuntu's documentation say about retrieving their sigs
<Tm_T> luca: in terminal "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-keyring"
<luca> i'm going to try thank you very much
<luca> now  it gaves this errors : mpossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_quantal_InRelease
<luca> Impossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_Release.gpg
<Tm_T> luca: for latter error, install ubuntu-extras-keyring
<Peace-> luca: what did you do before ?
<Peace-> just i am corious
<luca> nothing of special i think
<Peace-> of course hehheeheh
<luca> it says that ubuntu-extras-keyring is already installed
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-extras-keyring
<Tm_T> somehow those keys has gone missing
<luca> now this one: Impossibile scaricare gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_quantal_InRelease
<Peace-> luca: so you need to do the same thing for medibuntu repository
<Peace-> luca: e cmq non credo che tu non abbia fatto nulla :)
<luca> but if i do sudo apt-get install update from terminal the errors is:
<luca> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<luca> W: Errore GPG: http://plex.r.worldssl.net lucid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 43525C28E533491A
<luca> W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 0BB4C0D56AE1EE0F
<luca> W: Impossibile recuperare http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/quantal/InRelease
<luca> W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<FloodBotK1> luca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> luca: mm well you have lucid repository activated
<luca> niente di intenzionale peace :)
<Peace-> luca: ok english cuz this channel is only english
<luca> ah ok sorry
<luca> nothing of intentional
<Peace-> i written in italian for first so it's not your fault
<Peace-> !gpgerror
<Peace-> luca: basically you have a mess in your repository files
<luca> so now what can i do?
<Peace-> luca: just fix the repo file
<luca> nt so easy for me :)
<luca> what i have to write in terminal?
<Peace-> luca: it's 12.10 or not ?
<luca> yes it i
<luca> is
<mariana_> hay luca
<Peace-> luca: kdesudo kate   /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peace-> luca: maybe before that mv /etc/apt/sources.list /tmp/oldsources.list
<Peace-> luca: then kdesudo etc...
<Peace-> luca: and replace all the stuff with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1469255/
<luca> it's late
<luca> i've done the first
<Peace-> no problem
<luca> now it has opened kate also
<Peace-> well it's a text editor ...
<luca> but the terimnal is clocke i think
<luca> blocked
<Peace-> luca: you need to use kate ....
<Peace-> :S
<luca> ah ok :)
<luca> and what i have to edit in kate
<Peace-> [09:45] <Peace-> luca: and replace all the stuff with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1469255/
<Peace-> luca: devi solo togliere tutto e metterci quello che ho linkato io
<luca> ok
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<luca> poi salvo e chiudo?
<luca> than i have to save the file in kate right
<Peace-> luca: yes
<luca> i don't have to copiy also the number in ur link ?
<Peace-> luca: click on download as text , no numbers ...
<Peace-> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1469255/plain/
<Peace-> luca: take this if you can 't http://wklej.org/id/907039/txt/
<luca> same error
<Peace-> luca: wait
<Peace-> luca: sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<luca> done and : W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 0BB4C0D56AE1EE0F
<luca> W: Errore GPG: http://plex.r.worldssl.net lucid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 43525C28E533491A
<Peace-> luca: you have a external repository activated
<Peace-> taht is for lucid
<Peace-> luca: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<luca> but i thnk that medibuntu is working
<luca> there isn't for kubuntu
<Peace-> luca: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/27/plasma-desktopGB7125.png go here and disable all of them
<Peace-> luca: btw there is an italian channel for kubuntu that is #ubuntu-it
<luca> i disabled the on for plex
<luca> but i think that i've lost the repository of others program right
<luca> like xbmc
<Peace-> luca: well you will add them again
<Peace-> luca: you have upgraded so those external repository  were the problem
<Peace-> you shoudl always remove external ppa repository before an upgrade
<Peace-> this is how it works
<Peace-> remove external repository => then you do an upgrade
<luca> i've done it before
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> so somehow they was activated by themself ?
<luca> but from terminal: W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 0BB4C0D56AE1EE0F
<Peace-> luca: remove that ppa too
<luca> ok
<Peace-> luca: i have said bofore DISABLE ALLL OF THME
<Peace-> THEM
<Peace-> luca: then add again medibuntu
<Peace-> luca: http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Peace-> luca: after that you need to add manually other external repostory
<Peace-> but they are unsupported in this channel
<luca> als the official one
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> just the official one are supported
<luca> ah ok
<Peace-> luca: have you some other problems ?
<Peace-> cuz i have to go
<luca> no thank u very much
<luca> really
<Peace-> bye
<luca> have a nice day
<Peace-> luca: btw join in #ubuntu-it-chat or #ubuntu-it
<Peace-> luca: it's in your language it's easier
<Peace-> bye guys
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<luis_> hey you all, whats up? kubuntu rules! :)
<kristjan> h
<markit> hi, anyone with 12.10 and KDE 4.10rc, and having such a behaviour (plasmoid transparency) http://imagebin.org/240703 ?
<markit> solved, I've been told to remove kde svn cache rm /var/tmp/kdecache-username/plasma*
<yoga> hi, I just download the kubuntu desktop 64bit iso and then boot it to install on my computer which already have Windows8 installed, but the installer just show me the entire drive /dev/sda as free space, I suppose to see the Windows 8 partition, and some free space.  Any idea?
<yoga> fdisk /dev/sda prints the Windows 8 partition.
<yoga> The installer just don't show the Windows 8 partitions. And it show the entire drive size as free!
<DarthFrog> Go ahead and install.  You don't need Windows 8 anyway.
<ikonia> DarthFrog: he can have windows if he wants windows, don't tell people to delete it - you don't know what they need/want
<ikonia> please don't make that sort of bad comment
<yoga> The Windows 8 is for my mother in law.
<Kottizen> yoga: Can you please try to remove the DVD/USB, reboot to make sure Windows is there and then try to boot Kubuntu and launch the installer again?
<yoga> Kottizen: Ok, Windows is still there.  and fdisk shows the partitions both /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2. again the installer just shows the entire disk as free.
<yoga> I don't see /dev/sda1 dev/sda2  from the installer at all.
<monkeyjuice> have not seen a good guide on dualbooting with win8 yet
 * markit suggests to disable "secure boot" from the bios
<Kottizen> yoga: What if you choose to manually partition your drive?
<Kottizen> yoga: (In the installation program)
<yoga> Kottizen: That's infect what I did, choose manual, and again it just show me the /dev/sda and the free space only.
<markit> yoga: have you disabled the "secure boot" from bios?
<yoga> markit: I don't find the 'secure boot' form my bios!
<markit> yoga: return back the pc then
<markit> and complain a lot
<markit> it's not a PC anymore, is a special device to run only special sofware, is not what you intended to buy
<markit> yoga: brand / model?
<yoga> asus k53
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<systemclient> For my personal desktop system, does it make sense to stay on 12.04? I mean I'd like to have the newer versions of everything. Is there anything that should I consider before leaving LTS?
<markit> systemclient: if you want newer version of everything, you must leave 12.04, no choice
<markit> for home desktop usage, lts is not that important
<markit> if something breaks, you have time to fix, or just reinstall
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm trying to get my Nexus 4 to mount on Kubuntu 12.10 using  MTP mode, and having trouble.
<Crell> I'm following through the instructions here: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/247-ubuntu-automount-nexus7-mtp (modifying for Nexus 4)
<Crell> The phone isn't mounting, however, and "mount" reports no fuse information for it.
<Crell> Any suggestions?
<systemclient> markit: I tried Ubuntu 12.10 on my Netbook and it did not break my Python scripts and my LaTeX compiles fine too. And besides, always had the regular releases and it was fine
<markit> systemclient: good :) btw, do you do some python / qt programming?
<systemclient> markit: I just do Python, I never looked into Qt more than 30 Minutes
<systemclient> markit: do you have any need for PyQt or so?
<markit> systemclient: would like to learn python and do some program with Qt, yes
<markit> I'm used to a high integrated IDE, like Delphi or Lazarus
<markit> the tutorials I've seen so far seem so confusing to me
<systemclient> markit: there are Python IDEs out there, but I just use a plain editor (Vim)
<systemclient> markit: did you look into the official Python tutorial?
<systemclient> markit: do you know any C-like language (C, PHP, Java, C++)?
<markit> I programmed in C long time ago (also assembler for Z8001 CPU, lol)
<systemclient> markit: because the Pascal/Delphi a different way of thinking than C (and Python, since it has a lot from C)
<markit> and I do some ruby programming for system scripts and rails
<systemclient> markit: I am the C kind of guy and I did not get anything done with Delphi in school
<markit> systemclient: is not the language, but the "environment" to have Qt programs that puzzles me
<systemclient> markit: do you mean that it is event based (is that even true?) or something like that?
<markit> yep, but you just put visual components on the form, have proprieties, doble click on venets, write code, press F5 and runs
<systemclient> markit: isn't that just like Delphi?
<markit> in Qt seems you have to design the UI on one side, then "compile" and link with python code after that
<markit> systemclient: I was talking about delphi
<systemclient> markit: :D
<systemclient> markit: let me see the one project I did with PyQt
<markit> systemclient: don't worry, I asked if you were an "expert" to guide me to the right route
<markit> ok, back to my ruby script to improve LTSP automatic installation and configuration (non graphical)
<systemclient> markit: I have not written a GUI program in a while now … just command line utilities
<Guest62853> voglio togliere windows 7 ma non so se mettere kubuntu o ubuntu voglio che il sistema supporta tutto l'hardware compreso il bluetooth cosa mi consigliate tra i due???
<systemclient> is there #kubuntu-sw or #ubuntu-sw?
<systemclient> Guest62853: try `#ubuntu-<yourlanguagecode>`
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<systemclient> I think Guest62853 is from Sweden (at least whois says so)
<systemclient> sorry, that is just where the Server is :-/
<Pici> It looked like italian.
<systemclient> Pici: I thought spanish at first, but with all those “o”s, it should be :-)
<systemclient> Swedish looks kind of close to German, I think
<systemclient> or Dutch
<Pici> !it | Guest62853
<ubottu> Guest62853: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SunTsu> Rule of thumb: If there's "tutto" in it it most of the time is italian ;)
<markit> lol
<markit> btw, it was italian (I'm Italian)
<markit> also with some grammar errors :(
<systemclient> what does “tutto” mean?
<markit> all, everything
<systemclient> do you have some rule of thumb to recognize German?
<markit> systemclient: from the accent ;P
<systemclient> markit: you mean the German accent in English?
<SunTsu> systemclient: yeah: if it's my native tongue it must be German ;)
<markit> I've no idea... maybe trap some special characters?
<markit> systemclient: was joking, sorry
<systemclient> markit: German speakers have a pretty thick accent in English usually
<markit> SunTsu: trap some "umlouth" or whatever are called?
<systemclient> markit: Umlaut
<markit> systemclient: sure, also when they speak italian
<markit> but of course nothing you can trap in IRC ;P
<markit> that was the joke
<systemclient> markit: most of them have big troubles with “th” and so forth
<systemclient> markit: I guess if somebody comes around with äüöß, it should be pretty clear
<SunTsu> systemclient: or a "j" . Jack -> Check
<markit> I've bought a course of spoken english for italians... I have to admit that now I'm aware how bad my pronounciation is
<systemclient> I lost most of my bad habits while I was in the US for quite a while
<markit> systemclient: yep, that is my suggestion, but was unable to generate those codes quickly (I'm lazy, I'm a developer ;P))
<systemclient> markit: this is where a German keyboard comes in handy
<systemclient> markit: or a compose key :D
<markit> systemclient: where are you from?
<systemclient> markit: Germany
<markit> oh, I see :)
<SunTsu> or screen's digraph ability
<systemclient> If you happen to use a CLI IRC client
<systemclient> Vim is also pretty good with digraphs
<systemclient> markit: btw, developers who are not lazy seem strange to me :-)
<markit> yep, without lazyness loops were not invented, lol
<markit> s/were/would have been
 * markit needs to re-learn grammar also
<markit> systemclient: how is it that I've the feeling that german students, at 18 years old, have learned english quite well, while italians don't?
<systemclient> imagine everybody would use gotos and hand-keep lists with their jump targets
<markit> do you have native language speakers as teachers in your schools?
<systemclient> some are far from that
<systemclient> I had one teacher who had a worse accent then I did :-7
<systemclient> you have to have English in school, either in 5th grade or in 7th grade
<systemclient> and for at least 4 yours, usually you take it from 5th till 13th grade (12th nowaways)
<systemclient> I think the people from the Netherlands learn English way better than we do … they do not even have translated TV, just subtitles
<systemclient> that forces all of them to learn English
<systemclient> when I was in NL and tried to speak some Dutch, they replied in English right away :-/
<SunTsu> systemclient: I'm currently on Malta and I'm quite impressed with dutch and belgian english speakers, even took them for native speakers
<kcvearner>  
<systemclient> I guess they are such a small country, that they really need to learn English. I know a lot of Germans who say that nobody could force them to learn another language. If somebody wants something from them, they should do it in German
<systemclient> Or they do not like to learn English, because the Americans could learn German
<systemclient> It is going to become fun when we get into the Master's degree since all the lectures will be in English
<SunTsu> systemclient: I partly "blame" dubbing, people don't hear english at alle, only in songs which they don#t understand
<SunTsu> a/alle/all/
<systemclient> right, and that is something you do not have in the Netherlands, at least not so much
<systemclient> only the local shows are in Dutch, everything else is in subtitles
<SunTsu> exactly
<systemclient> and I now watch DVDs and stuff in English, just to keep practiscing
<systemclient> except for the word “practise“ :D
<SunTsu> but I guess we're way off topic and getting even more so ;)
<systemclient> until now, nobody complained :-)
<systemclient> I guess we should stop when an actual Ubuntu question comes up
<rork> I blame education rather then TV, we have English lessons from about 10 years old up to 16 years old. German and French from 12 to 15 (optionally up to 1-3 years longer depending on your level of education)
<SunTsu> rork: I didn't say that education is not flawed, but still, even if your education is good you tend to forget what you never use
<rork> But yeah, the continues contact with english language on whichever media also helps
<systemclient> There were some trials with having English already in 3rd grade (not 5th), but I do not think that did much good
<systemclient> the real problem in German English classes is that they are mostly in German!
<systemclient> I learned English best, when I was speaking English only for around a year
<systemclient> but you have 45 minute classes, the teacher is 5 minutes late
<systemclient> then you do all the organisational stuff in German, hear excuses for undone homework in German
<systemclient> Maybe you say a sentence or two during the whole class
<rork> Not much difference here, but at least you learn the basic grammar and many words
<systemclient> Tim Ferris said (or quoted) that practise does not make perfect, it makes permanent
<rork> All the rest requires practice
<systemclient> so I think with TV and conversations in english, you do not forget more than you learned in your classes
<systemclient> but practise is what lacks most in Germany, I'd say
<markit> back... well, in Italy we have ALL movies dubbed
<markit> or are not transmitted at all
<systemclient> dito in Germany
<systemclient> in the movie theater (cinema) there are some English movies, so I watched the Hobbit in the original soundtrack
<SunTsu> systemclient: mostly in huge cities only, e.g. Berlin or Hamburg.
<markit> my main difficoult when I try to speak are a) I'm shy, b) I think in a too convulted way for the level of my english
<systemclient> this was in a population 300.000 city
<markit> I had the experience of being helped by a friend
<systemclient> markit: I feel about the same about my Dutch
<markit> I talked him in italian, he translated in english, and I could understand perfectly what he said
<markit> but was not able to tell myself
<markit> that was shocking
<systemclient> markit: that is your active and passive command of the language, quite normal
<markit> systemclient: oh, good, I'm not alone in this small planet ;P
<SunTsu> markit: the good thing with english is: Even if your level is low people will comprehend what you are saying if you keep your sentences simple. In German: Not so much
<markit> well, not if you go in England
<markit> I went there for 15 days long long time ago
<SunTsu> markit: you need to practice forming sentences and express yourself in a foreign language. People know and understand
<systemclient> SunTsu: I guess that is about the information density. It usually takes more text to state something precicely in English, but I have one German word for it
<markit> if you don't understand and ask for a repeat, they tell you again but with the same speed or faster
<markit> very kind but useless
<markit> lol
<systemclient> what they did in the US is that they repeated it louder
<SunTsu> markit: I was talking about you, trying to converse in english
<systemclient> my host family reflected on this and then choose simpler words … it worked
<systemclient> and when we were somewhere else, they said “he is not deaf, he just does not understand the meaning right away”
<markit> lol
<systemclient> I sometimes try to think in Dutch, that is quite fun :-)
<SunTsu> that's the nice thing about Malta: Everybody speaks english, but they are used to people not talking it proplery, they can handle it.
<systemclient> if I am programming, I always think in English. It is almost impossible for me to choose German variable names and write German comments now :D
<SunTsu> properly even ;)
<systemclient> SunTsu: I guess that is a little different in the general US
<markit> SunTsu: Malta looks like a wonderful place, never been there
<markit> maybe to improve my english I should go there instead of england, much better weather for sure
<SunTsu> markit: it is, it absolutely is. I'm here for the 6th time, love it
<markit> SunTsu: in Malta do you speak with a "perfect" accent or a sub-optimal eglish? I've no idea
<systemclient> for me, everything above like 23°C seems hot …
<systemclient> markit: are you looking for this Cambridge/Oxford English?
<SunTsu> markit: yeah, lots of italians live here, too, sicily is only 90 Minutes via ferry
<systemclient> the only thing I can say in Oxford English is “Vance, I can't dance” :D
<markit> SunTsu: where are you from? Maybe you told but I missed... Germany seems to recall, correct?
<SunTsu> markit: correct.
<markit> SunTsu: good and fast and cheap internet connection there? low tax rates? good food? :)
<markit> it's all what I need :)
<systemclient> what do you mean with “good food”? The food can be all there is, if there is no decent bread … bummer
<SunTsu> markit: sensational food, free wifi all around, cheap mobile internet (prepaid SIM 3GB cost 20€), nice weather, low taxes, but unfortunatly low wages, too
<markit> SunTsu: so you earn money in Germany and spend in Malta? mmm good idea :)
<systemclient> markit: people in Geneva do that all the time, employed in Switzerland and live in France
<SunTsu> markit: sort of, yeah ;) Currently I'm only here for holidays, but someday, maybe.. ;)
 * markit deraming for a better future, Italy is going down to misery
<markit> well, dreaming
<markit> damn keyboard ;P
<markit> ok, back to some ruby script for my ltsp
<markit> thanks a lot for the conversation
<systemclient> markit: especially if a certain person should become prime minister, I guess
<systemclient> markit: Happy Hacking!
<markit> systemclient: there is a very wide choice, they robber from all the sides
<systemclient> I just did the upgrade from Precise to Quantal and now the Terminal and gVim font are different. Which was the default font in Precise?
<Walex> systemclient: that depends a lot on which program/GUI library as you discovered.
<Walex> systemclient: typical GNU/Linux systems don;t have a single font system, never mind a single text rendering library.
<systemclient> I got a screenshot of Vim here, but I cannot seem to find that font in Vim again
<Walex> systemclient: 'gvim' uses GTk to render text IIRC, so it will be in some '.gtkrc' file.
 * markit tried RazorQT desktop ... after login, only 144MB used!
<cliff_> Hello everyone.
<cliff_> Would someone be able to help me with a problem?
<cliff_> Anyone alive in here?
<systemclient> Walex: I finally found it, “Droid Sans Mono” it is
<systemclient> cliff_: sure, just ask
<cliff_> I am pretty sure that Backtrack 5 is builded on Kubuntu so that's why I am here.  I am trying to run tcprewrite but i keep getting errors that are saying that the app is not installed and I need to install it.  There's also a bit about Universe needing to be active or something like that.
<cliff_> I verified that the app is installed and it's there, but I can't seem to figure out how to get it to run.
<bazhang> cliff_, get help in the backtrack channel
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux
<cliff_> dang!
<cliff_> there's a channel for everything, thanks!
<sysop2> ne1 here use winswitch?
<BluesKaj> sysop2, what's winswitch ?
<TheLordOfTime> better question: can you use non-text speak?
<TheLordOfTime> s/text/texting/
<Walex> systemclient: you can just install it. It is a bit limited, IIRC it does not have bold or italic or one of the two.
<sysop2> BluesKaj, thanks for answering
<sysop2> BluesKaj, its a gui for xpra
<sysop2> how about this. I have nvidia setup for seperate x servers how do I start an application on the  second x server?
<systemclient> DISPLAY= in front of the command maybe?
<systemclient> You should be able to see the displays with `who`
<mauro__> ciao a tutti
<maurys> ciao auguri di buone feste
<glnode> hi all, can i ask a help with install pcpsx2 on kubuntu 12.10 64bit ?
<glnode>  ./launch_pcsx2_linux.sh
<glnode> ERROR the plugin (plugins/libzzogl-0.4.0.so) miss some dependencies
<glnode>         libCg.so => not found
<glnode>         libCgGL.so => not found
<glnode>         libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 => not found
<FloodBotK1> glnode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glnode>         libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0 => not found
<glnode>         libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0 => not found
<Torch> glnode: this is some psx emu?
<glnode> yes
<Torch> glnode: don't bother ;-)
<glnode> http://pcsx2.net
<glnode> it is
<Torch> glnode: imho the only usable one was epsxe and it's not been updated to work on current linux distros in ages
<glnode> some miss liblary
<Torch> glnode: you _could_ go thtough the plugins with ldd and install missing libs
<glnode> i work on istall missing libs at 2h
<Torch> glnode: it will be hard and annoying... and expect to be disappointed by what the emu can acutally run
<Torch> glnode: it obviously wants wxwidgets 2.8 built with unicode support
<Torch> glnode: i have no idea if that is available in the repos
<glnode> http://pastebin.com/B728Dr6P
<howudodat> I have a linksys WMP600N, it's behaving badly (very internittent network bandwidth).  For example streaming music from my NAS is very choppy (NetworkManager meter shows connected at 64Mbps).  So I DL'd rt2860 src and compiled.  modprobe -r rt2800, insmod rt2860sta.ko and wammo, hard freeze on my computer, no panic, just frozen!
<Torch> glnode: you'll find a number of shared objects (with extension ".so") in the plugins directory somewhere in the emu's path
<glnode> Torch: PCSX2 is 32 bit only program. You need to install all 32 bits depencencies
<Torch> glnode: on a shell, you can run ldd on each of those shared objects and see what they depend on
<Torch> glnode: i was asssuming that, yes.
<glnode> i add-architecture -i386
<Torch> glnode: doesn't exactly make the task easier, i'm afraid
<glnode> can u exmplain "PCSX2 is 32 bit only program. You need to install all 32 bits depencencies"
<glnode> grr sorry, can u exmaplin : on a shell, you can run ldd on each of those shared objects and see what they depend on
<Torch> glnode: shared objects are libraries (dll's in windows speak)
<Torch> glnode: the plugins the emu uses need those libs
<glnode> on ubuntu emulator was run
<Torch> glnode: and when the emu loads the plugins, it can't because the libs aren't there
<glnode> but on kubuntu no .;(
<Torch> glnode: ubuntu probably installs wxwidgets per default (it's a gtk thing, and it shows)
<glnode> i mean gnome
<Torch> glnode: i understood that much ;-)
<glnode> wxwidgets
<Torch> glnode: anyway, you need the dependencies for the plugins
<Torch> glnode: that's why it's not working. and all that stuff being 32 bit (on your 64 bit platform?) won't make it easier
<glnode> yes im on 64b
<glnode> meyby easier will be install gnome :)
<Torch> glnode: but i'm just blathering without _really_ knowing the special case in question here... it's been years since i looked into psx emus
<Torch> glnode: your choice ;-) i'd rather not ;-))
<glnode> i wouldn;t
<glnode> :)
<glnode> i can;t do anything on gnome
<glnode> im dissapointed, coz im 12h in work, and im boring :)
<glnode> install chroot32?
<Torch> glnode: i don't exactly know what this does, but i have an idea and wouldn't recommend it.... sounds like overkill.
<glnode> ok
#kubuntu 2012-12-28
<eshack> ok, anyone around with some bash skill?  I have a dmg (mac file) that I created, and encrypted, and now need to open.  It was just a folder encrypted for security
<eshack> I also converted it on the mac to an IMG, but cannot seem to open that either.
<eshack> any ideas?
<eshack> dmg2img gives me  'dmg image is corrupted'  which i doubt it is.
<eshack> I think it can't handle it because it is encrypted.
<zacarias> Hi. Is there a way of choosing a different startup disk from within Kubuntu, i.e., if I want to boot from a live cd or from another partition or hard disk, can I choose it from within Kubuntu, without having to choose it from a boot manageror similar? Like a start up disk option in the system settings?
<zacarias> Hi. Is there a way of choosing a different startup disk from within Kubuntu, i.e., if I want to boot from a live cd or from another partition or hard disk, can I choose it from within Kubuntu, without having to choose it from a boot manageror similar? Like a start up disk option in the system settings?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zacarias> Sorry to insist...Is there a way of choosing a different startup disk from within Kubuntu, i.e., if I want to boot from a live cd or from another partition or hard disk, can I choose it from within Kubuntu, without having to choose it from a boot manageror similar? Like a start up disk option in the system settings?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<cjae> How do I get my screen to hold settings? everytime I logout or even with inactivity although I am not sure about timeout. randr keeps disabling the tv
<shadeslayer> cjae: there's an option in Display
<shadeslayer> System Settings > Display and Monitor
<shadeslayer> set the config as you want
<shadeslayer> and then click save as default at the bottom
<cjae> doesnt hold
<jiwan> hey, why my ubuntu too slow after entering password?
<shadeslayer> cjae: odd, please report a bug on bugs.kde.org then
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you could try the new kscreen stuff
<shadeslayer> though I don't think we have packages for it yet
<cjae> going to replace randr?
<shadeslayer> heh no
<shadeslayer> it probably uses randr as its backend
<cjae> front end
<cjae> ohok
<shadeslayer> cjae: http://www.afiestas.org/screen-management-got-magic/
<shadeslayer> you'll have to compile it yourself I'm afraid
<cjae> shadeslayer: looks cool
<shadeslayer> :)
<cjae> thnaks
<shadeslayer> yeah, I read about this 2-3 hours ago
<fanzi> hi
<fanzi> what are you doing?
<fanzi> i am from China.
<fanzi> and you ?
<fanzi> nice to meet you in this chat room
<Tm_T> I'm from the wonderland of IRC
<fanzi> hi ..
<Tm_T> fanzi: and welcome to our support channel, please use #kubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MySystem> hello I am searching for a tool to copy all files and sub folders from one place to another but i don’t want to touch the files like time stamp change and the files content must be compared after and it would be really nice if a unreadable files doesn’t stop the copy process but lists this one in a log
<MySystem> i dont know for what to search and writting a script would be much work hope there is a programm
<MySystem> oh and it must handle many files (a few million)
<LordOfTime> rsync.,
<LordOfTime> its command line, but...
<MySystem> really i know it but not much
<MySystem> ok i go reading man page
<TheLordOfTime> i think there's an option to keep timestamps and permissions
<TheLordOfTime> and i think it can compare for changes
<TheLordOfTime> and update.
<TheLordOfTime> i don't remember all its commandline options though
<MySystem> i actually see a very long options summary and also rest man page i think its possible but first have to read all
<MySystem> lord i have nearly all options but i dont find something like ignore read errors
<MySystem> the only thing i find is --ignore-errors delete even if there are I/O errors
<MySystem> das anybody know if it is possible to use the rsync --timeout=10 option to skip file which cant be read (for some filesystem error reasons)
<Tenvarwen> hi all
<TheLordOfTime> MySystem, if you're getting I/O errors its likely you've got damaged data on the drive, i think it'll skip eventually... but...
<Tenvarwen> i'm having trouble with kde and open gl i believe its a nvidia noveau problem
<MySystem> but ....?
<Tenvarwen> i'm new to kuntu and not sure where to get the info i need to get right hareware driver
<Tenvarwen> errr kubuntu
<Tenvarwen> and hardware
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, kmenu>apps>system >additional drivers
<Tenvarwen> hmm says no propietary drivers installed
<Tenvarwen> err says not ine acually
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, does the Gui give any choices?
<Tenvarwen> errrrr not in use
<Tenvarwen> gnome or kde
<Tenvarwen> the additioal driver app has no options listed
<Tenvarwen> i can use nvidia's hardware scanner if i get jre installed but never did a manual plugin install before
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, which nvidia driver?
<Tenvarwen> manual mean's using terminal to edit
<Tenvarwen> haven't leraned how to find that out yet
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, the nvidia-current driver will most likely work with your card if the nouveau driver is giving you the effectsts you want etc
<Tenvarwen> but my system is a compaq presario r3000 amd 32bit
<Tenvarwen> kde gl drivers crash when logging in to kde
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, open a termninal , type or copy and pastr , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<Tenvarwen> runing install
<mihu> Hi. I installed Kubuntu 12.10 to a new harddisk. After all was working fine, I attached my old hard disk to my system again. My old system used full encryption using LVM and dm-crypt. When I login to KDE, I am asked for the password for the old harddisk, but after a short time it complains that it cannot mount the disk. I can see that under /dev/mapper/ the correct entries are present and a simple "mount /dev/mapper/foo /mnt/" lets
<mihu> me mount the disk just fine. I have no idea where to add that kind of information, so that it's done automatically after login. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, to find you graphics card , lspci | grtep VGA , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> oops , correctio . lspci | grep VGA
<Tenvarwen> still running install
<BluesKaj> mihu, do you see the attached disk in dolphin "places"?
<mihu> BluesKaj: Nope. As I said, it asks for the password and then succeeds setting up the mappings under /dev/mapper/. But it fails to do the resulting mount, perhaps because it does not know where to mount it. When I do a manual "mount /dev/mapper/foo /mnt" all is well.
<BluesKaj> mihu, you could do an fdissk -l to fine the /dev/sdX designation , the sudo blkid and add the disk to /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> err fdisk -l
<Tenvarwen> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M] (rev a3)
<Tenvarwen> i like konsole better than terminal
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen: Then you'll love yakuake.
<BluesKaj> konsole and terminal are the same
<Tenvarwen> does it allow for click and paste?
<Tenvarwen> terminal doesnt allow c/p
<BluesKaj> ok when I talk about the terminal I mean the "konsole" on the desktop , not the tty
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen:  Yakuake is a drop-down konsole (like the ~ drop down console in Quake).  Use F12.
<Tenvarwen> will try it later thks
<Tenvarwen> BluesKaj it installed the  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current should i relog in or do total reboot
<BluesKaj> reboot
<Tenvarwen> k be back soon
<DarthFrog> You should run nvidia-xconfig first.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, it doesn't always help , the nvidia-xconfig file has been buggy lately , best to just reboot first
<BluesKaj> if it reboots successfully then then run nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> in the tty
<DarthFrog> OK, but he'll not be running the new nvidia drivers upon the reboot.
<BluesKaj> he should be
<DarthFrog> ?  how?  If xorg.conf isn't properly written?
<BluesKaj> xorg-conf is no longer needed
<BluesKaj> in some cases ppl run si=uccessfully without it
<DarthFrog> For the proprietary nvidia driver?  Really?  That's news to me.
<BluesKaj> eer in most cases actaually
<BluesKaj> I am
<BluesKaj> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BluesKaj> it's still valid if you need it , just isn't installed by default anymore
<DarthFrog> So how do you get X to use nvidia instead of nouveau?
<DarthFrog> or nv?
<BluesKaj> installing nvidia-current is supposed to make nouveau the 2nd choice in the modprobe.d file afaik
<DarthFrog> I have nvidia-experimental installed. :-)  I'll have to check that out.
<BluesKaj> but you may right about Tenvarwen , because he hasn't returned :(
<DarthFrog> Ah, it blacklists all other nv, nouveau & nvidia drivers, in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf.   It turns nouveau off there, too.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Thanks for that, I learned something new.  it's a good day when you learn something new.  :-)
<Guest5298>  /msg NickServ identify mickray97
<BluesKaj> well , the nvidia drivers are still on shaky ground in some ways , the xorg.conf file issue should be solved soon I hope
<yofel> Guest5298: a) change your nickserv password, b) always do this in the server tab so this doesn't happen ;)
<BluesKaj> Guest5298, do that in the server textbox not here
<Guest5298> ahh so oops
<yofel> last time jockey still created a xorg.conf for the nvidia drivers so it's actually used
<yofel> but if you just apt-get install nvidia-current you should still get VESA in the worst case
<Guest5298> ok well where is the server text box
<yofel> Guest5298: the window where the server welcome message is in etc.
<BluesKaj> the freenode tab
<DarthFrog> Where the tab says "Ubuntu IRC".  At least, it does on my client (konversation).
<BluesKaj> brb . change drives
<Tenvarwen>  /msg NickServ identify mickray97
<Tenvarwen> bahh did it again
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen:  You did it again! :-)
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen:  Don't use mickray97 anymore, it's now compromised.
<Tenvarwen> i loaded the channel before i finished typing
<DarthFrog> What IRC client are you using?
<Tenvarwen> wouldn't let me chane till i logged in
<Tenvarwen> err change
<Tenvarwen> quassel
<DarthFrog> I'm using konversation and it automatically logs me into nickserv.
<Tenvarwen> i think quassel does also i just haven't set i up yet
<DarthFrog> You now have motivation to do so. :-)
<BluesKaj> been trying arch-linux ...don't see what's so wonderful about it ...seems ok so far, but the chats are fuil of juvey-style conversation
<mihu> BluesKaj: Sorry, I have been afk for a moment. Yes, I tried to add it to /etc/fstab and it works, but then I have to enter the password at boot time or select to skip. I like when it's done after login though, so I can cancel it with a click or simply ignore it.
<BluesKaj> just because one has to cli commands to istall it
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I've not tried Arch yet.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: It seems to be the flavour of the month, though.
<BluesKaj> mihu, there 's a command to get rid of that notification at the boot screen ..but Ican't recall what it is atm
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  All the cool kids are using it.  Which is reason enough for me to stick with Kubuntu. :-)
<Tenvarwen> i haven't used irc in so long i forgot how to chane the pass
<Tenvarwen> errr change
<DarthFrog>   /msg Nickserv help
<mihu> BluesKaj: Hm, I think I could add "noauto" option. Perhaps this help.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  the command line install obviously makes them feel superior somehow :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  You install once in the life of a distro.   But you use it daily.  I don't care about the installer.
<BluesKaj> there's nothing special about arch , it's just bit different in it's package management and permissions , that's all
<DarthFrog> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad there are niche distros for the cliques.  But I'm far more impressed with what Canonical is doing with Ubuntu.
<Tenvarwen> is nickserv down?
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen:  No.
<BluesKaj> nickserv help works here
<Tenvarwen> keeps tellin me not available
<Tenvarwen>  /msg NickServ help
<Tenvarwen> right?
<DarthFrog> The "/" has to be in the first character field.
<bazhang> Tenvarwen, help in #freenode
<Tenvarwen> i think thats got it
<Tenvarwen> well any way thks blueskaj no crashing now
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, good to hear , all desktop effects and OpenGL working ?
<Tenvarwen> still says to get the right updated driver though
<Tenvarwen> yes
<Tenvarwen> errr the manufactures driver that is
<BluesKaj> your package manager , Tenvarwen?
<BluesKaj> says
<Tenvarwen>  yes
<Tenvarwen>  but when i go to nvidia whats me to install jre
<BluesKaj> turn the  notifier off in the package manager , it's always behind the curve
<Tenvarwen> but then i didn't know hardware model ready
<Tenvarwen> ahh i don't really need then?
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen, use sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get upgrade, in the konsole , every few days
<Scunizi> good morning all.. I've got kmail setup to sync with Gmail (imap) and it appears to do that but none of the email appears in my folders.. =
<Scunizi> solutions?
<Tenvarwen> so that will isure it looks for the latest udated driver etc?
<Tenvarwen> err insure
<BluesKaj> ten the latest updated driver isn't always the "best" driver , altho it's an option ..those commands will update the the driver in use
<BluesKaj> Tenvarwen,^
<Tenvarwen> if my brother printer is network capable can i use mylinux client to print to it even though he runs micro$crap
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen: Probably.
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen:  if he's shared it on the network, you can use the smb printing protocol.  The "Add Printer" dialog will help you browse for it.
<Tenvarwen> his printers are really good but he's afraid of linux
<DarthFrog> Afraid?  What's he afraid of?   Put a LiveCD in his system.  :-)
<Tenvarwen> took me two years to convice him to use firefox instead of ie
<Tenvarwen> he just gave me this laptop with win8 on it immediately wiped aninstall ubuntu for the first time
<Tenvarwen> usually use the mandrake
<DarthFrog> You went from RPM to DEB. :-)
<DarthFrog> RPM has gotten a lot better over the years.
<Tenvarwen> oh wait its called mandriva now
<Tenvarwen> whats the difference
<Tenvarwen> err i mean between rpm and deb
<DarthFrog> Two different package managers.  Debian based distros use DEB packages.  Red Hat based distros use RPM (ie. RedHat Package Manager).
<Tenvarwen> so deb uses tar.gz verses .RPM
<DarthFrog> You can convert one format into the other with the alien tool, with varying degrees of lack of success.
<DarthFrog> Tenvarwen: Not tar.gz, ar.  And RPM uses cpio.
<DarthFrog> The archiver used is trivial.  The metadata is significant.
<Tenvarwen> so red hat packages are closer to windows type installers?
<DarthFrog> Nowadays, there's little technical reason to prefer one over the other, both are good.
<DarthFrog> Not really.  They both do the same thing (RPM & DEB).
<Tenvarwen> but unless you use the alien tool rpm won't work in kubuntu
<DarthFrog> My advice is not to use alien.  Find the DEB package instead.
<Tenvarwen> sound like the smart way to go
<Tenvarwen> brb ebay is calling
<Tenvarwen> just sold my tandy 1000:)
<Tenvarwen> any good games or apps that i can use to test the opengl drivers?
<phiscribe> glgears pops into mind
<phiscribe> glxgears that is
<Tenvarwen> app or game?
<phiscribe> its an app.  its probably installed.  type glxgears.  will give your framerate
<Tenvarwen> is installed
<phiscribe> its just a test app to see if basics are working.  a starting point
<Tenvarwen> run in konsole?
<phiscribe> launch it there is fine
<Tenvarwen> ran it how long does it take ?
<phiscribe> it just gives you a FPS dispaly.  nothing more.  so you can kill it whenever.  if your getting good FPS its an indicator things are working
<Tenvarwen> where do i find the output
<phiscribe> it should be a numerical count in the program itself.
<phiscribe> sounds like you want a benchmark
<phiscribe> maybe the phoronix test suite or something
<phiscribe> i thinkk it includes opengl benchmarks
<Tenvarwen> will get it
<Tenvarwen> can i get it at muon?
<Scunizi> Is it unusual for the 32bit live cd to take 5+ minutes to boot?
<Scunizi> It took me that long just to get to the "Try" or "Install" screen..
<phiscribe> Scunizi, ive encountered that too.  not sure why.  thought it may have improved when i disconnected the tone of usb devices preboot
<phiscribe> ton
<Scunizi> phiscribe: I thought of that too.. not much there.. I"m actually using the cd and gddrescue to clone a failing windows drive..
<phiscribe> i just took it as inherently slow.
<Tenvarwen> is .tar the copressed form of .ar ?
<Tenvarwen> errr compressed
<phiscribe> no.  it is from the time when storage was on reels of magnetic tape.  Tape ARchive.   TAR
<Tenvarwen> ahh
<Tenvarwen> what is pts/apache-1.5.0
<Tenvarwen> y
<phiscribe> some kinda benchmarking for apache web server, not sure
<Tenvarwen> ahh so i don't need that test
<Tenvarwen> takes a while to run these huh?
<Tenvarwen> anyone using open bios
<usr> hi
<Tenvarwen> hi there
<usr> sup ?
<Tenvarwen> running benchmarks on my pc
<Tenvarwen> C-Ray 1.1:  pts/c-ray-1.1.0 is a moniter test?
<SIR_Taco> Tenvarwen: ray tracing I do believe
<Tenvarwen> To Install: pts/c-ray-1.1.0
<Tenvarwen>     To Install: pts/ramspeed-1.4.0
<Tenvarwen>     To Install: pts/postmark-1.0.0
<Tenvarwen> these will test gl?
<SIR_Taco> Tenvarwen: read (in a web browser): file:///usr/share/doc/phoronix-test-suite/phoronix-test-suite.html#VirtualTestSuites
<Tenvarwen> thanks!!!
<SIR_Taco> Tenvarwen: actually  you may want to start with: file:///usr/share/doc/phoronix-test-suite/phoronix-test-suite.html#GettingStarted
<Tenvarwen> <SIR_Taco>not findin
<Tenvarwen> ahh in pdf instead of html
<Threadcore> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/551719_478335785541000_649448130_n.jpg
<Threadcore> lol wie dumm ist die
<Threadcore> stellt sowas auf fb
<sly_> Hallo
<RetributionLSR> who loves ssh?
<BluesKaj> ssh is a good tool
<BluesKaj> RetributionLSR,, have a problem with ssh ?
<RetributionLSR> no no. just saying I LOVE IT! :-)
<RetributionLSR> oh and sshfs too :-)
<RetributionLSR> I never have trouble, regular pro here....
<RetributionLSR> been running linux over 10 years. love every aspect! :-)
<RetributionLSR> how a computer should be!
<RetributionLSR> no one else share this love?
<Tm_T> sure (:
<Tm_T> this is not a chit chat channel though, try #kubuntu-offtopic instead?
<BluesKaj> RetributionLSR, that's an offtopic subject , we can discuss it ar #kubuntu-offtopic
<RetributionLSR> pretty sure my love for ssh is not off topic. It's a major enjoyment in my daily kubuntu experience!
<RetributionLSR> not sure what you are talking about
<RetributionLSR> but next time maybe don't assume?
<RetributionLSR> asking if anyone else shares this passion is not off topic, I could make this into a bigger topic should you like
<BluesKaj> RetributionLSR, this is a kubuntu support chat , not a general chat about our love of linux
<RetributionLSR> That is just it! I'm here to support SSH because I love it so much!
<RetributionLSR> :-)
<RetributionLSR> thanks!
<RetributionLSR> well, that could boil over into samba and a few others... apache, mysql, php, some java. man I love this stuff
<RetributionLSR> dont kill the love man
<RetributionLSR> you'll loose a good supporter
<RetributionLSR> well to help others that is
<RetributionLSR> don't be rude
<thelionroars> has anyone tried wayland?
<dbrom> hello all
<dbrom> have a question on multi monitors on 12.10
#kubuntu 2012-12-29
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<cjae> what is the actuall .deb handler for 12.04, gdebi or some such thing, I ask since I have more than one desktop installed and things are a little wonky
<cjae> -l
<cjae> and firefoxs choose helper application really sucks
<cjae> q-apt-deb-installer?
<cjae> qapt-deb-installer?*
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<IdleOne> err or not
<bazhang> heh yeah
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<taoufik> sqlq,
<zacarias> Hi. I'm trying to connect two computers with Kubuntu installed for file sharing. I've set up samba and I can connect to the computers from dolphin but I can't see the shared folders. I tried ssh from the terminal but I have a Connection refused answer. I tried f5tp with Filezilla and I have an "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server" message. I tried all this both ways. Any help?
<RetributionLSR> Are you using windows for this at any point in time?
<RetributionLSR> or just sharing files between the 2 linux boxes?
<dodger> so, i'm not sure if anyone else has seen this, but it looks like KDE4 is sharing my ~/Pictures and ~/Music directories via UPNP without me having set up anything (at least not that I can remember :P)
<dodger> i got a Galaxy S3 and when I turned on my computer, my pictures and music showed up on my phone
<dodger> which is really cool, but also a bit scary
<dodger> anyone know why this might be?
<RetributionLSR> magic < mystery
<RetributionLSR> Do you have mediatomb installed?
<Muhammad_Saad> My PC has a Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01). Which drivers will work better? The default free ones or the proprietary ones?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<eltigre> hi, I think I installed kubuntu desktop / KDE on an Ubuntu installation, but KDE doesn't appear in the boot menu
<eltigre> any idea?
<IdleOne> How did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<eltigre> turns out I didn't really, I just installed it from ubuntu user's wiki via apt-url. Several kde libs seem to be in place but that's no indication
<IdleOne> eltigre: open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eltigre> I'm currently doing it with the software-center... let's see what happens this time
<IdleOne> it should install a couple hundred packages, when it is done you can log out of this session and log back in selecting kubuntu at the log in screen
<IdleOne> software center is fine too
<dbrom> any using more then two monitors with kubuntu 12.10
<dbrom> Idle: burn the iso to a dvd/cd and boot from it. first time you do it, use the default setting... ie how the harddrive is set up
<harolddong> how do I choose a default akonadi addressbook in the kde 4.10 beta? the previous location for setting it (System Settings/Personal Information) doesn't seem to have the option anymore.
<BluesKaj> harolddong, check kmail
<harolddong> BluesKaj > don't see a way to choose a default in kmail, but kmail seems to use the right address book source anyway, but kopete doesn't see an address book at all, so all my metacontacts are essentially blank. Its like they are using two different sources. in the past this was fixed by choosing the default in system settings, but that option seems to be gone or moved.
<BluesKaj> harolddong, what about kontact ?
<BluesKaj> harolddong, I don't use kmail, kontact or the PIM any longer justr too buggy for a home user like me.
<harolddong> kontact is just a consolidation of the all the settings in kmail, so I dont see the option there either. to be honest I dont really use the mail apps much either but I use kopete regularly, which works fine except for this issue.
<BluesKaj> well harolddong , I gave up on kmail and akonadi and even nepomuk ...useless daemons IMO just using cpu resources with no benefit in my case ..thunderbird works well with all my other email addresses and contacts
<harolddong> again, problem isnt really with those apps, it is trying to get kopete to see my address book
<BluesKaj> ahh...that's different ...sorry I don't know much about kopete
<osiristhevirus> hello fellas
<raulfabi> I can't connect to wired internet because when i set up the network connection, there is the field called Service. If i let the field blank, I get an error message, and if I put the name inside it does not connect to the internet
<raulfabi> please i need help
<DarthFrog> raulfabi:  Can you open up a terminal (konsole) and give this command:  sudo dhclient eth0
<raulfabi> darthfrog, sorry i can't now, i'm not at home, i write from a friends laptop
<DarthFrog> OK, good luck.
<raulfabi> the thing is same set up is working in gnome,cinnamon,xfce but not in kde
<raulfabi> i go crazy'
<raulfabi> connection goes online with pppoeconf
<raulfabi> but not in network manager
<Basil1x> Hello.  K/Ubuntu 12.04LTS version... sound from Laptop speakers cuts out after awhile.  HDMI sound is unaffected.  Rebooting restores sound for a bit, then it fails again.  Is there any way to fix this behaviour short of reinstalling from scratch?
<Basil1x> I have JACK2 installed, also, my kernel is ver 3.6.11-030611-generic
<Basil1x> Nevermind.
#kubuntu 2012-12-30
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<KimLaroux> When I unplug the ac adapter from my laptop, the batery applet falls from 100% to 49%. Anyone has a similar problem?
<Vodka`Vlad> uhg. I dunno what happened, sometime in the last 6mo a update to kubuntu has gone wrong. My cd/dvd/r/rw in my laptop has stoped working correctly
<Vodka`Vlad> namely, i can use it once then its kaput till i reboot the laptop
<Vodka`Vlad> i can boot a live usb nad it works fine for multi read/writes
<KOD3N> omy good mznur is here to ....
<Vodka`Vlad> nothing in dmesg about it, it just spins the disc and then ignores it
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<phonzia> hi
<phonzia> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER phonzia hkznsazynikm
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<jman594> anyone got some good conky configs to share?
<markit> how can I tell if a service has to be run with "service servicename start/stop" and which one with still the old "/etc/init.d/servicename start/stop"?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dbrom> hello all.. I am running kubuntu 12.10 desktop and I would like to stop X from running. I am doing running a .run file and it will not run with Xserver running...
<BluesKaj> dbrom, ctl+alt +F1 to F6 are TTYs termnals , you can then login and do sudo service lightdm stop , that stops X server , then run your commands , do sudo servibe lightdm start and hit ctl+alt +F7 or 8 to get a desktop
<BluesKaj> oops too laate
 * riccardone prova del nick
<dbrom> Hello all
<dbrom> I have four monitors.. On two cards... and they are setup as two S screens. My question is how the do I use the second X screen
<BluesKaj> dbrom, you asked a question earlier then left which i replied before relizing tou were gone , did you figure it out ?
<dbrom> No
<BluesKaj> dbrom, here's my suggerstion : ctl+alt +F1 to F6 are TTYs termnals , you can then login and do sudo service lightdm stop , that stops X server , then run your commands , do sudo service lightdm start and hit ctl+alt +F7 or 8 to get a desktop
<dbrom> Here s what I did in input devices under advanced I set ctrl+ALT+Backspace to kill the X screen and it set the bar at the bottom to be the width of the two screens
<dbrom> any ideas how to reset it back to one monitor
<dbrom> BlueKaj: Ill be back after i do my terminal stuff
<hanasaki> amarok is reporting need a text decoder for this link (http://www.daveramsey.com/media/audio/podcast/entreleadership.xml)   which package has the decoder?
<rjune> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 to build cockatrice. I'm having an issue with qtmultimedia. I'm completely unfamiliar with qmake. qmake appears to be looking for a project file. can anybody help clue me in to what it's wanting?
<toplioc> Hi I have iwndows 7, I am trying to install Kubuntu 12.10, I am at Disk setup, i chose "Manual", but it shows sda and sdb. it doesn't show windows aprtiions already existing, but only gives the option to create new parition table
<toplioc> I can hovewever go to terminal and "fdisk -l" and see all partions are present.
<BluesKaj> toplioc, if you intend to dualboot it's best to create ext4 partitions for Kubuntu before tring to install it , Download and burn the gparted live cd and use it to create the ext4 linux partiton(s)
<toplioc> BluesKaj:  Isn't it possible to create using the installer tool?
<BluesKaj> yes then you need to use the "guided partitoning" , not manual
<Guest63750> qualcuno puo aitarmi
<mandriva73> scheda di memoria sd non funziona in ubuntu 12.10 in windows perchè ubuntu non la legge
<BluesKaj> !it  | mandriva73
<ubottu> mandriva73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mandriva73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1479843/
<mandriva73> fatto
<BluesKaj> !it | mandriva73,
<ubottu> mandriva73,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xjrn> hi all
<xjrn> where would i insert "btrs dev scan" to trigger before mountall in raring?
<xjrn> does quassel have some kind of distributed screen client i can plop on linode or something?
<BluesKaj> xjrn, I see you in ubuntu+1 , best you ask yhere if you're on Raring
<BluesKaj> err there :)
<tephin> brasilians?
<volty> hi, I wanted, as usual, to get and burn kubuntu on an rw disk but this time the size execeedes its capacity (i can burn 702.3 but not 703.3 mb (kubuntu-12.04-1-desktop-i386,   while the last version that is ok is 702.3 but is for amd64)
<volty> hi can I overcome this prob?
<volty> how
#kubuntu 2013-12-23
<soee> hi
<uBUXUBu> hello soee
<mdpatrick> I'm running kubuntu with ubuntu 13.04... i hate my desktop. I want something that feels more like OS X or some of the pre-metro versions of windows. What I've got is just totally unintuitive... I spent 15 minutes trying to find my wifi. What is a common desktop choice that isnt too fringe?
<mdpatrick> Or how can I customize this to feel more normal?
<SudoName> hey all ... anyone feel like giving me a hand?  Got a question about something
<SudoName> my home dir seems to have reset back to its initial install state ... except for the fact that the directories I created still exist ... all the files that were there (even in those directories) seem to be just gone ... I doubt the files are completely gone but not sure what happened and of course how to get everything back
<skreech__> SudoName: You can adjust to how you like
<skreech__> mdpatrick: Wait You I mean :)
<mdpatrick> skreech__: You lost me :)
<skreech__> mdpatrick: Normal is a strange thing for computers :)
<skreech__> mdpatrick: What's bugging you?
<mdpatrick> skreech__: I know -- I'm trying to talk about something that's qualitative in nature but I'm misrepresenting it as something that's more tangible
<skreech__> mdpatrick: do you know about alt+F2 ?
<mdpatrick> skreech__: When I look at KDE plasma's website, for example, I see a speaker in the corner of the screen for controlling volume/mixing console (like Windows)... I see a digital clock (like Windows)
<mdpatrick> It's obvious that's what they're representing as sort of out of the box
<mdpatrick> Yet kubuntu isn't like that.
<mdpatrick> I might be able to click the cashew, add the digital clock to the panel, etc... but I'd rather just start with something that's already closer to the mark
<skreech__> mdpatrick: You don't have a Sys tray?
<skreech__> mdpatrick: that's kinda odd
<mdpatrick> I think I do. I have a panel with the KDE button in the bottom left... but when I look to the right I see only a panel. I want some system icons.
<mdpatrick> Like here's one that really burned me up: not being able to find an icon for WiFi, despite the fact that my wifi works & driver is installed
<mdpatrick> On OSX, that's in the top right hand corner -- in Windows pre-metro, bottom left hand... kubuntu... ??
<skreech__> mdpatrick: Again should be in the systray. You don't have a clock in the bottom?
<mdpatrick> Nope
<skreech__> >_>
<mdpatrick> I'm running 13.04 ATM, not sure if that's relevant -- seems like its relatively recent
<skreech__> Ok so lets go over the basic. you have a bar at the bottom with a K and the list of the applications running?
<skreech__> What's to the left of that?
<mdpatrick> skreech__: Sorry got distracted :) You deserve better than that for trying to help! I do have that bar, and theres nothing to the left of the KDE application launcher button
<mdpatrick> the "start" button is the furthermost left. There's also a panel at the top of the screen with the cashew that's otherwise blank
 * skreech__ blinks
<skreech__> At teh top eh?
<skreech__> mdpatrick: So let me see if I can do a quick reset of your desktop
<skreech__> Mind spending 15 minutes for that?
<skreech__> Open a konsole and type this in there.
<skreech__> mkdir -p ~/backup/config ; kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 6 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-* ~/backup/config && plasma-desktop&
<skreech__> That should reset your desktop to default
<mdpatrick> skreech__: Great -- currently updating kubuntu, and will run that as soon as it's done. Thank you!!!
<scorch__> So . . . Is there any help with Dolphin? I can find the files in a manual search but Dolphin fails to find them regardless of how I search and "options" are all greyed out. . .
<scorch__> Is this a Kubuntu support room and would this include the Dolphin file manager?
<valorie> scorch__: yes
<valorie> by "manual search", what do you mean?
<valorie> by the way, I've noticed traffic on all the irc channels on all the servers I'm on, is very light
<valorie> even people who don't celebrate xmas are not on for one reason or another
<scorch__> IE I can go to root/usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Cant-Connect.ogg but if I try to find ANY .ogg or any of the specific file names, dolphin fails to find them.
<valorie> I see
<valorie> is this a new install?
<scorch__> Fairly new. All updates as well.
<valorie> I ask because it sounds like dolphin's indexer didn't get a chance to index your files yet
<valorie> but if you've had it up and running more than a few hours, presumably nepomuk has had a chance to do its thing
<scorch__> deffinately more than a few hours and all desktop indexing is on.
<valorie> I wish I was better equipped to help, but I'm just a fellow user
<scorch__> But dolphin options are all greyed out as well.
<valorie> that's def. not right
<valorie> scorch__: there is a #dolphin chan, but only 2 people in it
<valorie> perhaps someone in #kde is more expert than me
 * valorie goes afk for a few mins
<scorch__> I saw that room. And it's password protected.
<valorie> no
<valorie> #kde is an open channel
<valorie> just like this one is
<sharpertongue>  
<scorch__> Tried joining #dolphin and it wanted a password.
 * scorch__ wanders off to try #kde.
<valorie> ah ok, maybe #dolphin, dunno
<hopelessss> greetings.
<hopelessss> im having a really anoying problem.
<hopelessss> this is my first attempt to use kubuntu
<hopelessss> and kubuntu stop loading just after i entered my logins info
<hopelessss> no need to mention that im not linux expert.
<hopelessss> but I'm having another computer to perform test live. Any help is greatly appreciated :)
<valorie> hopelessss: did it run for you ok in the live session?
<hopelessss> valorie: affirmative
<valorie> hopelessss: how much work would it be to just re-install?
<valorie> it sounds like something wasn't completely built
<hopelessss> well i'd like to understand
<valorie> I understand
<hopelessss> also it worked very well the first time
<hopelessss> just before a reboot
<valorie> ah
<valorie> it seems that all the experts are sleeping or busy
 * valorie isn't much help, I'm afraid
<valorie> my installs and upgrades have pretty much been without incident
<valorie> not much of a learning experience, I guess
<hopelessss> valorie: well your presence is enough. Im felling very lonely with my corrupted computer, here
<hopelessss> in fact startx wont start
<valorie> yes, I've had problems before, and it's easy to panic
<valorie> as long as you have another on which to do research, you'll get through this
<valorie> irc is so great for that
<valorie> too bad no experts are at their keyboards right now though
<safridzal> hi, i'm using saucy and I found that i have to install kmail or else I cannot have akregator installed.. is there a way to just make akregator installed and kmail not? I;ve already using thunderbird, and I think kmail isnt for me..
<safridzal> i;ve tried to mark akregator and kmail as manually installed, but apt still ask to remove akregator if I want to remove kmail
<safridzal> muon says that kmail isnt dependency of akregator
<valorie> can't you just not use Kmail?
<valorie> as I recall, Kontact is the whole suite
<valorie> while kmail can be used alone
<valorie> !info akregator
<ubottu> akregator (source: kdepim): RSS/Atom feed aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.3-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 567 kB, installed size 2114 kB
<safridzal> valorie: i think there;s no need of kmail if a user just want to install feed reader..
<valorie> I get what you are saying
<valorie> but I think the suite was all designed to work together
<valorie> you can use one part and not the rest, but I think you get the whole thing anyway
<safridzal> all i can find is this : http://www.linuxine.com/story/why-does-purging-kmail-remove-akregator-and-korganizer
<safridzal> it says that the problem is somewhere in the packaging.. but i cannot open the kde bug
<valorie> I can, and the kdepim devel reports that you can use akregator by itself
<valorie> kde bug 326859
<ubottu> KDE bug 326859 in general "Allow users to remove kmail without removing akregator and korganizer" [Wishlist,Resolved: downstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326859
<valorie> you can't open that?
<valorie> safridzal: I just removed kmail from my system
<safridzal> wait.,seems like my network
<valorie> akregator is still installed
<valorie> I just used muon to do that while we were talking
<valorie> running 13.10, with KDE 4.12.0
<safridzal> http://pastebin.kde.org/p9fa1ed4a
<safridzal> valorie: i think its because i still use 4.11
<valorie> do you have backports installed, safridzal?
<valorie> could be
<valorie> because i think the fix is recent
<valorie> well, 2013-10-30
<safridzal> valorie: dist-upgrade cannot upgrade to 4.12
<safridzal> where do you get that?
<valorie> if you allow backports, yes you can
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.12
<valorie> I did that sometime this last week
<valorie> all is working well for me
<safridzal> owh, i get that,, kde-backport ppa
<safridzal> at first i think its saucy-backport
<safridzal> great, i'll add that ppa.. thanks valorie
<valorie> super!
<valorie> good luck
<safridzal> :D
<uBUXUBu> just had something weird happen, when i did the join command to come here nothing happened for aboiut 10 seconds then i came here
<claycorn> hello?
<claycorn> anybody having issues with google earth?
<uBUXUBu> doesnt work
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Avihay> hi
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<monfis> i dont understend why alpha kubuntu 14.04 dont chash weni use it 3 day's
<lordievader> monfis: Ain't it great :)
<monfis> its not great. i use live end i not motiwe to restart
<lordievader> Not crashing is usually seen as a good thing...
<monfis> eh. i borned like using windows. ;(
<monfis> its not chars bat altothough using my pc
<monfis> on windows som popel using my pc my, my famyli end sam internaut's
<monfis> :D
<monfis> sory of my langlage i lern english.
<BluesKaj> !pl | monfis
<ubottu> monfis: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<monfis> ubottu i used english
<ubottu> monfis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> i need to update quantal to saucy is it possible ?
<cortexA9> An upgrade from 'quantal' to 'saucy' is not supported with this tool.
<cortexA9> why not ?
<BluesKaj_> have to upgrade to raring then to saucy
<BluesKaj_> cortexA9,^
<cortexA9> BluesKaj_:  oh ok
<cortexA9> BluesKaj_: how ?
<cortexA9> ok found a way :)
<sony> lk;
<binali> hi people)
<sony> hi
<binali> How Are You,
<binali> ?
<sony> I'm good
<sony> You?
<binali> Thanks, i'm okay)
<sony> Where are you from?
<binali> I'm from Kazakhstan. And you?
<sony> moscow
<binali> Это круто)
<sony> Возможно
<binali> Окей.
<binali> Давно тут?
<sony> слушай, а что это за чат понять не могу
<sony> 2 минуты
<binali> Это платворма где все пользователи могут советоваться, делиться опытом, или просто общаться)
<binali> платформа*
<sony> понял
<sony> а добавлять и искать как?
<binali> Давно изпользуешь kubuntu,
<binali> ?
<sony> год
<sony> до этого ubuntu 3 ujlf
<binali> тут такого нет)) разве что если канал другой добавить)
<sony> все ясно)))
<binali> Я неделю юзал просто убунту, вот решил перелезть на кубунту, потому что интерфес Unity мне не очень)
<binali> Да и винда достала просто!!
<sony> я тоже устал с ним драться
<sony> попробовал kubuntu
<sony> все супер ненарадуюсь
<binali> Последний раз была Win 8.1
<binali> Это просто вирус!!
<binali> А не ОС
<FloodBotK1> binali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sony> и я ставил на 2 часа хватило)))
<BluesKaj_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<binali> <FloodBotK1> binali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.)))
<binali> у меня около месяца стояло.. я потом подумал зачем мне это надо... программировать на Php можно и под Линуксом, даже эффективнее)
<binali>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<binali> =)
<BluesKaj_> binali, english please
<sony> чего он хочет?
<binali> Sony, who ?
<sony> bluesky
<binali> Он хочет на английском
<BluesKaj_> sony english please
<sony> ok
<BluesKaj_> same goes for you binali
<sony> Who is he?
<binali> BluesKaj_ sorry man) We talking about Win 8.1
<BluesKaj_> or join #ubuntu-ru
<sony> and unity
<binali> yes!
<BluesKaj_> no matter , then join #windows-ru
<binali> No)) I leave Win 8.1, and now use Kubuntu))
<BluesKaj_> then if you have a kubuntu question , ask in english
<binali> Okay) How to add another language in KDE?
<BluesKaj_> binali_, kmenu>computer>system settings>locale
<binali_> BluesKaj, thank you so much!
<Watcher> unable to boot after upgrade from 3.2.0-56 to 3.2.0-57. I can still boot into 3.2.0-56
<rberg> Watcher:  were there any errors reported? or is /boot full?
<lars_> test
<Watcher> rberg: No errors and /boot is not full. When I try to boot the new kernel everything looks normal and several services start OK, then the system just freezes with "Started: OK" with no service actuall listed. ANd the system is hard lock and requires a power down.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<linuxruinedmylif> could someone explain to me how to associate magnet links in firefox with ktorrent
<linuxruinedmylif> about:config doesn't work
<linuxruinedmylif> file associations in system settings should
<linuxruinedmylif> but i'm not sure what to do there
<uBUXUBu> what is your goal linuxruinedmylif exactly what is it that you are trying to do?
<linuxruinedmylif> uBUBUBu I'm trying to associate magnet links with Ktorrent. i don't how to do that
<linuxruinedmylif> i assume i can do that in the system settings, under file associations, but I don't know how to set it up
<linuxruinedmylif> i tried solutions given for about:config in firefox but they don't work
<uBUXUBu> when u cluck to begin a torrent doesnt it prompt your default client to begin on its own?
<uBUXUBu> click*
<uBUXUBu> are you using the latest up to date software?
<baizon> hi, a quick question... you guys think Kubuntu 13.10 will run smooth on a 1.6GHz Laptop?
<tonichaz> buenas
<BluesKaj> baizon, yes . if you have sufficient RAM
<baizon> BluesKaj: 4GB?
<BluesKaj> that's plenty , baizon
<baizon> ok, thanks. Will test it for a while :)
<Guest38273> howdy all
<Guest38273> I just tried to update to 4.12 but can no longer login- enter password, login box disappears but nothing else happens
<jussi> Guest38273: firs, ctrl+alt+f3
<Guest38273> anyone up for giving me a hand?
<jussi> login there, and make sure you have run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest38273> I've tried tailing all the logs in /var/log but nothing seel
<Guest38273> is output
<Guest38273> the update has obviously failed as there are missing dependencies
<Guest38273> and my network is no longer working
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> so, try running sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest38273> fails to download packages
<jussi> wired or wireless?
<Guest38273> wireless
<Guest38273> was working before the update
<jussi> yeah, can you get to wired for doing the update?
<Guest38273> let me hunt for an Ethernet cable
<Guest38273> cheers
<Guest38273> k. installing
<jussi> Guest38273: I would guess when that is done, reboot (to be sure, you may not have to) and see if it works
<Guest38273> just rebooted and no joy. running an upgrade
<jussi> Guest38273: do let us know how you get on...
<Guest38273> it's still upgrading
<Guest38273> can but cross fingers
<Guest38273> well there is a nice new background on the login screen now but i'm still not able to log in :(
<Guest38273> jussi: any ideas bout where to look?
<Guest38273> if I do an upgrade again 66 packages have been held back
<jussi> hrm, yeah, I had a similar issue a while back, was a config issue. but before you do that, go and check kubuntu-desktop is in stalled (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)
<jussi> Guest38273: do you have extra repos installed?
<Guest38273> just the one necessary for the 4.12 release
<Guest38273> reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<Guest38273>   infamous reboot!
<Guest38273> getting closer!
<jussi> well?
<Guest38273> got the splash screen
<Guest38273> we're in!
<jussi> Guest38273: Im really sorry, but I must now sleep. its 1:30 am.
<jussi> oh!
<jussi> glad it works! :D
<Guest38273> good timing! :)
<Guest38273> thanks very much dude
<jussi> you are most welcome
<Guest38273> rest well knowing you did a great deed!
<jussi> hehe, all in a days work
<vimar> hi everybody
<uBUXUBu> any plans for assing unity as the default kubuntu desktop environment?
<uBUXUBu> adding*
#kubuntu 2013-12-24
<slawko> uBUXUBu - i think that "assing" wasn't a coincidece :D
<uBUXUBu> hehe it was my poor attempt at typing fast
<uBUXUBu> i have a desktop in the basement that ima refurb
<uBUXUBu> has xp pro in it now
<uBUXUBu> does that mean unity is not on the table?
<Walex> uBUXUBu: depends on the graphics card.
<uBUXUBu> it has a radeon x1300 pro in it with 256mb dedicated
<uBUXUBu> buy ill prolly toss either a 2600 xt or a lil 7470 in it
<uBUXUBu> i meant 7570
<uBUXUBu> how does kubuntu run on a pentium IV, 3.4HT ?
<uBUXUBu> is that gonna be enough?
<valorie> uBUXUBu: why not burn an ISO on a thumbdrive, and try it out?
<uBUXUBu> i was told it runs slow that way
<uBUXUBu> which would drive me insane
<valorie> uBUXUBu: I'm just suggesting to test it out on the box first
<valorie> if everything works ok, then install from the thumbdrive
<uBUXUBu> was kinda hopin kubuntu would do unity
<Unit193> uBUXUBu: Use Ubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> i am
<Unit193> So you have Unity, simple.
<uBUXUBu> we were talkin about another machine i have in the basement
<Unit193> Kubuntu is the KDE version on a Ubuntu base, Unity is another DE, it really doesn't make sense.
<uBUXUBu> ok
<uBUXUBu> makes sence to me
<uBUXUBu> kde with the square icons on the sode panel and that cool search bar!
<uBUXUBu> side*
<valorie> plain ubuntu is Unity
<valorie> we are KDE
<valorie> so no, by definition we will never use unity
<uBUXUBu> i always make k3b my burner even in my ubuntu desktops
<uBUXUBu> nice piece of work by kubuntu
<valorie> well, by KDE community, yes
<valorie> one of those great pieces of software that Just Works
<uBUXUBu> yeah sure does
<uBUXUBu> is the kde toreent better too or the same?
<uBUXUBu> torrent*
<valorie> not sure, I've not used anything but ktorrent for years
<uBUXUBu> ahh so they do have thier own
<uBUXUBu> ima try that one
<valorie> there is a Qt one I think, but I've not tried it
<valorie> I used a standalone one years ago, but probably before I started using kubuntu
<valorie> uBUXUBu: you know you can have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed
<valorie> or use unity with KDE applications
<valorie> it's all up to you, and it all works together
<valorie> this isn't religion, it's tools to help you get stuff accomplished
<uBUXUBu> quiet here
<SonikkuAmerica> "Let us go out this evening for pleasure. The night is still young."
<ek> Hrm. Still having issues with my NIC. Download can hit gig-e top speeds no problem. But, upload is generally 10MB/s but periodically jumps to 20MB/s.
<ek> 1/10 to 1/5 max speed is ridiculous.
<ek> Worked fine 2 weeks ago. I'm assuming an update b0rk3d this.
<ek> Ah. I see this was already reported and fixed in the 14.04 release... Jesus. I gotta use beta to fix an issue that was working fine?
<ek> WTF?
<ek> Well, hell. Lemme get the 14.04 ISO ready for PXE boot and give it a try, I guess.
<binali> Hi. Plaease, help me)
<binali> Sorry...\
<binali> Please!*
<binali> How to install OpenOffice on Kubuntu 13?
<valorie> kubuntu 13?
<valorie> you mean 13.10?
<binali> Yeas!
<binali> Yes!
<valorie> binali: openoffice is now called libreoffice
<ek> binali: sudo apt-get install openoffice
<ek> ?
<valorie> do you use cli?
<ek> Ermm.. sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<ek> You'll want to go with Libre.
<binali> Yes, i use CLI
<valorie> if so, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<valorie> ok
<binali> I dont like LibreOffice((
<valorie> otherwise, just do a search in muon
<valorie> oh
<valorie> have you tried calligra?
<ek> binali: Out of curiosity, why don't you like Libre?
<ek> It supports way more file-types.
<valorie> it looks like OOo isn't packaged for the ubuntu community
<valorie> perhaps there is a ppa
<ek> It's not. OOo is dead.
<valorie> !openoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> ek: that's what I have heard too
<valorie> there was an effort to keep it alive, but the workers all went with libreoffice
<ek> OOo has been dead for qutie some time.
<ek> Yep.
<binali> I'm dead))
<ek> binali: Do you have a reason you're using OOo as opposed to LOo?
<ek> binali: You do know that LibreOffice is the newer, supported version of OpenOffice, right?
<binali> I agree with you)
<binali> But i before used only OpenOffice)
<valorie> ek, it walked like a zombie for awhile, which was confusing
<ek> Anyhow, gotta reboot and try 14.04 for to see if it fixes my gig-e speed issues... Ridiculous!
<valorie> good luck
<ek> binali: You won't notice a difference. Same interface, same options, etc..
<ek> Exact same project. Just supported and continued.
<binali> People, thank you!)
<valorie> :-)
<ek> valorie: Thanks! :)
<ek> Bbiab.
<binali> People, it's my KMenu with OpenOffice http://gifok.net/image/KNfL but it's don't working)
<valorie> binali: openoffice isn't packaged for *buntu
<valorie> please use Calligra or LibreOffice
<binali> =))))
<binali> Okay, now i install LibreOffice)
<valorie> good deal
<binali> Thanks for all))
<valorie> have fun!
<binali> =))
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ussher_> hi
<lordievader> Hey ussher_, how are you doing?
<ussher_> nothings every going as quickly as i like, but thats usual.  so good i guess.  you?
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<LinuxKilledMe> Greetings #Kubuntu. Ive just joined the adventure. I have experienced some vsync problems so i look for it in google. Its a nvidia optimus card. after installing a nvidia-* command required, each time i boot, my display is turned off. It only pop On when i press the alimentation button. So straight after, it stop. (logic). Any hints ?
<roberto_> ci
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aramis> exit
<aramis> oups
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<baizon> hi, i have a problem with my brightness adjustment. If i press the FN+F6 key the brightness lvl jump by 40% instead of 10%. Any idea how to fix it?
<jozef1> hallo! ik ben hier nieuw, heb al enkele jaren versleten met ubuntu, en ben hier om ook Kubuntu te experementeren.
<jozef1> lijkt me wel een leuke distro! al is het even zoeken naar de gebruikte software??
<Erthe> #kubuntu-de
<vmuser> Hi, is there any fix for panels on multi-monitor setups?
<linux> .
<netQT> Hello. I have an issue with my touchpad and wifi. They are not working after update was interupted. What can I do to fix them? For touchpad it says that it is not detected
<netQT> do I need to reinstall synaptic to fix the touchpad?
<RiotingPacifist> I've just upgraded across several versions and while most stuff works, my polkit (i think) is all messed up is there a guide for polkit troubleshooting?
<RiotingPacifist> !polkit
<soee_> someone on 14.04 already
<soee_> ?
<Pici> soee: Probably some folks in #ubuntu+1
<soee> i doubt i find there atm someone who is using Amarok :)
<hyper_ch> hmmm, for some reason I have problems with video playback... and I get very high loads on the system for no apparent reason
<hyper_ch> how could I start trouble shooting that?
<vimar> Hi
<vimar> Anybody knows how to make more dekstops in kubuntu?
<vimar> Im lost in this new kde
<hyper_ch> more desktops?
<vimar> hyper_ch: yeah, more dekstops
<hyper_ch> you mean virtual desktops?
<vimar> hyper_ch: I mean dekstops that you could change with your scroll mouse in other versions
<vimar> or with F1, F2 etc
<hyper_ch> so you mean virtual desktops?
<vimar> Perhaps Virtual dekstops, I want for example work on Web Browser on Dekstop1 and Irssi on Dekstop3.
<MarkDavies> Hi
<kkkkk> hi all,  i am using KDE 4.11.3 on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, it is working smoothley but a few questions
<MarkDavies> How can I stop the internet from the system terminal?
<kkkkk>  want to add some entries on right click desktop, to create new> add some custom entry like presentations etc
<kkkkk> how to do that in  KDE
<kkkkk> in GNOME, i just need to add that file in templates and that's it. but in KDE how to add a entry to right click context menu on desktop
<kkkkk> MarkDavies: which internet you are using right now, wifi, wired
<MarkDavies> wifi
<kkkkk> what is output of sudo rfkill list
<kkkkk> turn off your respective device
<MarkDavies> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN;         Soft blocked: no;        Hard blocked: no
<MarkDavies> kkkkk: how?
<kkkkk> sudo rfkill block 0
<kkkkk> wifi will be disconnected
<kkkkk> and off
<MarkDavies> OK
<MarkDavies> thx, it works
<kkkkk> to revert, sudo rfkill unblock 0
<MarkDavies> but is there a way to actually disconnect the internet (regardless of interface)?
<kkkkk> yes, there are but i don't know
<progers> Hello
<progers> I want to compile Teeworlds using bam release but the term is saying https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8116984  i know that he wants to use the freetype, but i have freetype installed on my system http://iceimg.com/fgUKIU_v/snapshot4 what can i do to fix that?
<MarkDavies> I've introduced my password being asked about it by sudo and now it does not ask me about it again. How can I fix it?
<SonikkuAmerica> MarkDavies: Kill the terminal window you used (don't gracefully close it), or log out and back in.
<SonikkuAmerica> MarkDavies: The idea behind sudo remembering your password for a while is for the benefit of running multiple commands with root privileges in succession.
<MarkDavies> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<MarkDavies> I'm in /var/log. why doesn't cat dpkg.log | split work?
<j355d85> hi
#kubuntu 2013-12-25
<uBUXUBu> what is the equivalent of microsoft pain in the kubuntu? i wnt to take a screen shot of my desktop and upload it too an site online?
<uBUXUBu> want*
<uBUXUBu> or is there i simpler way...like press contrl p or something
<ScorchGD> Kubuntu 13.10 Audio Device always reverts back to HDMI on reboot. Doesn't matter how it's set up. Always reverts back to HDMI on reboot. . . Any suggestions?
<uBUXUBu> ahh looks like it is kolourpaint
<uBUXUBu> cant believe noone answered that one
<uBUXUBu> oh well google is my friend i guess....
<ScorchGD> Found one bug report about this but no follow up.  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300217
<ubottu> KDE bug 300217 in settings "Phonon does not recognize KDE default settings (keeps switching back to HDMI input in hardware)" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<ScorchGD> Running a fairly late model MB. Dell inspiron 660 just purchased this year.
<ScorchGD> I wouldn't mind except not all monitors have HDMI audio and this one kills the audio whenever the monitor is shut off. . . .
<ScorchGD> The only solution, I know of, is to install a PCI audio card and disable unboard audio. . .
<ScorchGD> unboard=onboard.
<ScorchGD> Deffinately a repeatable bug. Hope it gets fixed soon. . .
<ScorchGD> Your assistance is appreciated. Have to go.
<sharpertongue> someone took my username wtf
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kuroko> hi
<kuroko> bug kde
<lordievader> Hey kuroko
<kuroko> use aegisub, next to view black screen for * in the left
<kuroko> how added log ?
<kuroko> Where added log
<kuroko> ?
<lordievader> kuroko: Logs are usually placed in /var/log/
<kuroko> ok, how view log code in console
<lordievader> kuroko: They are simply text files, so you can read them with "cat", "less", "more", head", "tail", etc.
<kuroko> heh
<kuroko> ok
<kuroko> i look in folder in dolphin
<kuroko> file, folder, i'm not view aegisub log file
<kuroko> problem it is gnome file
<kuroko> fix system reinstall
<kuroko> oh no
<lordievader> kuroko: Does aegisub log to a file? And is that file located in /var/log?
<valorie> !info aegisub
<ubottu> aegisub (source: aegisub): advanced subtitle editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.9-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1085 kB, installed size 3052 kB
<lordievader> Hmm not many command-line switches: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/aegisub-2.1.1.html
<lordievader> Config file maybe?
<kuroko> I'm use aegifile 3.x
<kuroko> /usr/share/doc/aegisub-3.0.4/  not find folder
<lordievader> kuroko: Do you know that there is a Polish Ubuntu channel? #ubuntu-pl, not sure if it is busy there though.
<kuroko> I know
<valorie> esp. on xmas morning!
<kuroko> but there I can not find a solution.
<valorie> not everyone is as crazy as us.....
<kuroko> nara
<lordievader> Anyhow I'm not familliar with aegisub/aegifile. Not sure if the program is capable of producing logs. When you run it from a terminal do you get output in the terminal?
<kuroko> no
<valorie> even if you do `aegisub --debug`?
<kuroko> please wait ok
<kuroko> aegisub: nie znaleziono polecenia
<kuroko> translate aegisub: not found comend
<valorie> :(
<kuroko> also bug in gtk3
<kuroko> ubuntu+KDE = bug heh
<kuroko> thx for help siema
<valorie> http://docs.aegisub.org/manual/Aegisub_path_specifiers
<valorie> did you look in $HOME/.aegisub/. ?
<kuroko> clean install kubuntu, maybe it's something to do with ubuntu
<kuroko> $HOME/.aegisub/. yes i am view file
<kuroko> autosave - save my translate sub cache
<valorie> cool -- any help there?
<kuroko> where are logs crash program
<kuroko> folder log in view translate eng
<kuroko> send you config file ?
<kuroko> i am view it http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/6655/83z2.png
<lordievader> kuroko: What is in the log folder?
<kuroko>  log folder view http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/4295/zp61.png
<lordievader> kuroko: You said that the program crashes?
<kuroko> i see black screen , for white * for left
<kuroko> login manger it gdm
<kuroko> he is worked after blue screen
<kuroko> always me then logs off
<kuroko> I just need something to click
<lordievader> kuroko: So if I understand correctly, you start the program, you get a black screen and then you go back to the login screen?
<kuroko> yes
<kuroko> but after some time the  working program
<lordievader> Wow, X crashes because of a program misbehaving. What graphics card do you have and what driver do you use?
<kuroko> Intel HD grafic use default driver
<lordievader> kuroko: Could you pastebin the output of: lspci -k|grep -A 2 VGA
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kuroko> use hot shots in screen automatic upload imageshack heh
<kuroko> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kuroko>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0612
<kuroko>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<lordievader> That seems to be allright... Do you have an alternative for aegisub?
<kuroko> no,
<lordievader> kuroko: Did this program work correctly when you where running Unity?
<kuroko> crash in gnome 3, kde, unity
<kuroko> i think problem in gtk3 file
<lordievader> kuroko: You mentioned gdm, what version of (K)Ubuntu are you running?
<kuroko>  http://blog.aegisub.org/  new 3.1 in the way
<kuroko> 3.10
<lordievader> kuroko: Do you mean 13.10?
<kuroko> Ubuntu 13.10 for kde
<kuroko> In kde crashes after a long time, the gnome 3/unity faster
<lordievader> kuroko: Ok, 13.10 uses Lightdm by default instead of gdm (just some info). Regarding the program, if it crashes under all the major DE's you start to suspect the program. Have you ran it sucessfully in the past (with 13.04, or something)?
<kuroko> no
<kuroko> i'm installed 13.10
<lordievader> kuroko: Have you ever ran the program sucessfully?
<kuroko> Yes,
<kuroko> but i 'm edit ok 5 minutes
<kuroko> next to crash view
<lordievader> kuroko: Ok, where the conditions the same when it ran succesfully?
<kuroko> yes,  edit file only 5 minutes
<lordievader> kuroko: So if I understand correctly, you have ran the program successfully. You have changed nothing and now it crashes?
<kuroko> no, crashed is when editing more than 5 minutes
<valorie> kuroko: do you have enough RAM?
<valorie> sounds like you might be running out of memory
<lordievader> I get the feeling it is just a buggy program, my advice is to search for an alternative.
<kuroko> 4 GB ram
<kuroko> ram used ok 1,2 GB for 4GB
<valorie> ok
<valorie> just an idea
<alac> hey there, anyone here who could help me installing minecraft on kubuntu?i have some problems with installing java i guess
<kuroko> use playonlinux app
<alac> ok i will try
<kuroko> http://www.playonlinux.com/pl/download.html
<alac> ty
<vmusr> Did the appmenu runner made it to Kubuntu 13.10 ?
<vmusr> to have the "HUD" functionality present in Unity?
<alac> how to install java on kubuntu? it always tells me "package not found"
<vmusr> alac, how you're trying to install it
<vmusr> alac, and do you mean OpenJDK or Oracle's ?
<alac> i tried this one: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<alac> i am quite new to kubuntu, i mean the java stuff i need to play MC xD
<vmusr> and what's the output of apt-get update?
<vmusr> are your sources correct?
<alac> right now its downloading, i'll give it a try
<alac> not it tells me the mc.jar is not executable
<alac> nevermind i got it to work, thanks anyway :)
<DARKSTR3AM> bonjour
<DARKSTR3AM> ya til des francais?
<DARKSTR3AM> jaurai besoin daide svp
<DARKSTR3AM> svp?
<DARKSTR3AM> some french ?
<DARKSTR3AM> chouette la comunauter
<DARKSTR3AM> on mavais dit que cetait sympa ici et que je pouvais trouver de laide mais bon tjr des mensonge
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all !
<Vimar> Hi Kubuntu's Users
<lordievader> Hey Vimar
<BluesKaj> hey Vimar
<Vimar> how are yoy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> fine thanks Vimar , and you ?
<Vimar> Good thanks BluesKaj
<Vimar> just checking olt times :-)
<Vimar> I see freenode is the only working Irc server
<Vimar> others works as well but are DEATH
<Vimar> Checked Usenet as well, not many people use it today :-(
<Vimar> Hi Akishona
<Vimar> I wonder if is possible to make windows from Dekstop 1 not visible if I change to Dekstop2 ?
<binali> Hello people! How are you?
<excalibr> great!
<Ab3L> where can i find new lightdm greeter themes? i would like to change the place and the look of the widget where you login and insert your password (and maybe also the look of the buttons)
<gaby> hy
<uBUXUBu> merry christmas kubuntu
<uBUXUBu> i luvu
<Erthe> Merry Christmas!
<starcraft-ntbk> hi, just did a recent upgrade to 13.10. I've got a weird bug/feature. When I hover my cursor at the bottom, a blue line appears that seems to be a window or application. Right clicking doesn't reveal a menu, just that for task manager.
<starcraft-ntbk> image -> http://imgur.com/TTPuAqr
<starcraft-ntbk> Can someone tell me what this is?
<starcraft-ntbk> ok, figured out it is a highlight for my screen edge triggers, can this be disabled?
<starcraft-ntbk> The blue highlight, not the edges, I looked in edge menu doesn't appear to have highlight toggle.
<Go|dfish_> God COMMANDS everyone TO REPENT
<RiotingPacifist> Is there a GUI for polkit yet?
<valorie> dunno, but I love your nick, RiotingPacifist
<valorie> happy xmas
<RiotingPacifist> valorie: thanks enjoy your christmas  too
<jasonBCN> hit here
<jasonBCN> any sweet girl to talk here :) ?
#kubuntu 2013-12-26
<jalcine> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate!
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<goaw> hello, I just upgraded my system to 12.10 & the upgrade caused a malfunction in the usage of the language tools. Furthermore I'm now not able to login to my primary user login
<goaw> :)
<goaw> any helps would be truly appreciated
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<glenrock> is there a setting to control how long a taskbar item flashes when there is new activity in the window?
<apb1963_> anyone know how to get plasma desktop weather wallpaper to work?  kubuntu 12.04
<sasdani> Hi All! :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user__> привет всем
<user__> как можно в проводнике добраться до программ, поставленных через Wine?
<user__> Эй, мужики!
<BluesKaj> !ru | user__
<ubottu> user__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user__> ah, so it is english channel)
<user__> How can i run programs installed using wine?
<user__> How can i find them in Nautilus?
<dheeraj> How to configure cdma dongle in Ubuntu.?
<Guest67317> türkçe bilen varmıdır?
<ed765432345> please help, is there another vpn client for kubuntu? the default  one doesnt have the option to reconnect after connection is dropped
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<chachan> ed765432345, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=102188
<chachan> hope that helps
<amichair> ever since I upgraded KDE to 4.12.0, the panel freezes several times a day (rest of desktop, alt-tab etc. are ok), then after a few minutes it unfreezes and goes back to normal. Is this a known issue?
<ice9> when installing kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu, does it install any kind of codecs?
<vmusr> how to enable my bluetooth adapter? I can see it in lsusb, but there's no bluetooth in the OS
<ovidiu-florin> vmusr: do you have bluetooth in System Settings?
<vmusr> yes, but no adapters - however dmesg and lsusb seem fine
<vmusr> also I have proper rfkill output
<smurf> hello averybody
<rcw2> what are the main differences between running ubuntu on a mac vs pc
<abu_sado> is precise not getting the 4.11.4?
<jdoles> Which versions of X, the kernel and radeon am I supposed to use together?
<jdoles> The combination I am using now doesn't work.
<valorie> jdoles: are you using packages as provided?
<valorie> via muon or apt-get, aptitude, etc.
<skreech_> jdoles: What versions do youhave?
<ice9> I can't type with keyboard and window titles disappeared
<ice9> also when I open the main menu and click anywhere on the desktop, the menu didn't hide, I have to click on it again
<ice9> I installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<skreech_> ice9: Got help?
<uBUXUBu> hi
<skreech_> HI
<skreech_> uBUXUBu: Hello
 * uBUXUBu offers skreech_ some pistachios...
<skreech_> Thanks
<uBUXUBu> does kubuntu offer an application that will take the place of my home phone?
<uBUXUBu> i d like to get rid of my phone
<valorie> uBUXUBu: there are some SIPP clients, yes
<uBUXUBu> can i ditch my mphone
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software/Internet
<valorie> if you find a provider willing to accept your old phone number, sure
<valorie> I went the easy way and just bought a vonage box
<valorie> hardly any fuss at all from the old phone company
<uBUXUBu> what is a vonage box
<valorie> and since it's hooked to the cable line through the cable box, it's rarely down
<uBUXUBu> so u can make and recieve phone calls right
<valorie> http://vonage-info.com/?kw=gvi1+vonage&gclid=CLPEtJaAz7sCFU9ffgodOgkAGg
<valorie> commercially available in lots of places
<uBUXUBu> is it cheaper
<valorie> yes, make and receive phone calls, and they have a free message service as well
<valorie> I just didn't want to take the time to set up something and leave a computer on all the time to host it
<skreech_> !sip
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<skreech_> ha
<skreech_> valorie: Vonage only works in  America I guess?
<valorie> if we still had our own server set up in the back bedroom, we could have gone with ekiga instead, I guess
<valorie> skreech_: dunno
<valorie> I can make and get international calls
<valorie> from the US
<valorie> whether people can sign up outside the country, I don't know
<valorie> I assume their website says!
<skreech_> :-)
<valorie> uBUXUBu: yes, quite a bit cheaper
<valorie> $10/mo rather than about $30
<valorie> I switched when they charged me about $25 for a 2 minute long distance call (which should never have been made in the first place)
<valorie> that was the last month/last bill with ma bell
<uBUXUBu> so i wonder if i can go to my cable company and do it
<valorie> you don't have to tell your cable company unless you want to use their service
<valorie> which IMO is more expensive and more sucky
<valorie> but we should go to #kubuntu-offtopic for this
<valorie> please
<valorie> sorry for the off-topic, folks
<uBUXUBu> ok ill go to offtopic i need more info im getting ripped off bad
<Guest82894> can anyone here help me out with a sound problem i'm having, in windows i can plug my guitar in the audio input and have the sound come out of my speakers, i was wondering if i can do the same in kubuntu, i can't figure out how to do it thanks very much for your time
<skreech_> Guest82894: As like a passthrough?
<Guest82894> well in windows, there's an option i can select to listen to device and the sound then comes out of my speakes, is there a way to do that in kubuntu
<Guest82894> would i need to install jack to get that working
<valorie> I think pulseaudio should do that for you
<valorie> you might want to install the pulseaudio volume control widget
<Guest82894> can you tell me what to do exactly, i'm new to linux and wanting to get away from winblows
<valorie> in the tabs there are all kinds of controls
<Guest82894> thanks for your help valorie
<valorie> well, you should experiment with the settings
<valorie> you should be able to do as you wish
<Guest82894> thanks very much for your help
<valorie> have fun!
<skreech_> Yeah I've not done that but I think that would work
<Guest82894> i just wee veronix volume control in the widgets oh well, back to winblows i guess, thanks anyway
<skreech_> Guest82894: I would guess you can try #pulseaudio
<Guest82894> thanks
<valorie> veromix seems buggy lately
<valorie> the pulseaudio volume control seems to work fine
<Guest82894> it's just a bunch of zombies in pulseaudio channel  :)
<valorie> Guest82894: it is the day after christmas!
<valorie> and boxing day where the most active devel is living
<valorie> errr, maybe the morning after by now
<Guest82894> true sorry
<valorie> ok, going afk
<Guest82894> wanna skype valorie
<valorie> try again with the pulseaudio volume control widget
<valorie> no skype here, sorry
<valorie> bye for now
<Guest82894> where do i get it
<Guest82894> ok found it, happy  boxing day
#kubuntu 2013-12-27
<Guest82894> pulseaudio volume control doesn't do shit, fuck you all and fuck kubuntu oh and blow me fuckers
<uBUXUBu> ?
<uBUXUBu> that was rude
<uBUXUBu> i would like to speak to the manager
<jman> PLEASE HELP:-( my wifi quit working on me. so it works great on all other devices. it connects and dissconnects and if it decides to work takes minutes to load a page and if it don't load it says can't find server.  running ubuntu 12.04
<jman> lordievader you around
<ZestyFT_> so, I'm having trouble with my onboard wifi in Kubuntu, and all other Ubuntu distros
<ZestyFT_> however, no problem with internal wifi on Knoppix
<frogonwheels> ZestyFT_: more information? What are you seeing? is it the drivers?
<ZestyFT_> machine shows no wifi adapters when I am running any of the Ubuntu based distros, but in Knoppix, it works perfect
<ZestyFT_> if I plug in a usb wifi stick, that works ok
<ZestyFT_> rj45 jack works fine
<jman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6643234/ wifi quit working can anyone help. it says im connected but cant connect to servers. i got it hard wired for the moment
<soee> good morning
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vamc19> Hello all! Anyone tried installing AMD proprietary drivers in any AMD/Intel hybrid graphics machine?
<vamc19>  http://rudrageek.com/linux-now-supports-hybrid-graphics-systems-ubuntu-13-10/ This link says Hybrid graphics are supported in Ubuntu 13.10 by default but LightDM has to be the default display manager.
<safridzal> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<valorie> vamc19: lightDM is our default in Kubuntu
<valorie> if that's what you want to know
<safridzal> vamc19: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<vamc19> valorie: Thanks! I'll try my luck. Several attempts on 13.04 proved to be futile. Hope it works now.
<valorie> good luck!
<opiwahn> how can I adjust the size of the icons in kubuntu-panel (not the "normal" ones... but these icons when I choose "keep program in launcher when not running")
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kskksksk> HI all, when i click on top windows border, instead of maximising it hides itself, i mean, only title bar remains, rest of window hides and to maximize it , i need to click on maximize button,how to change that behavouir, i am using KDE 4.8.5
<kskksksk> I WANT that i click on title bar and it should maximize
<marjinal1st> i've a laptop with ubuntu 12.04 with 64 gb root and 400 gb home partitions. I want to install Kubuntu but I don't want my personal data on home to be erased, what should I do while installing Kubuntu?
<monkeyjuice> marjinal1st: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-kde-kubuntu-on-ubuntu/
<marjinal1st> monkeyjuice: i've ubuntu 12.04 lts, I would like to install newest version of ubuntu, which is 13.10
<monkeyjuice> then you need to upgrade to 13.04 then to 13.10 ... not the way i like to do it .or reinstall to 13.10
<monkeyjuice> or wait for 14.04 then upgrade to that
<marjinal1st> monkeyjuice: how about reinstalling? but I want my home data to be saved.
<monkeyjuice> backup everything
<monkeyjuice> backup anyway if your upgrading
<monkeyjuice> well backup just to backup
<marjinal1st> monkeyjuice: thanks anyway, looks like I have to manual backup.
<marjinal1st> *back up manually
<kskksksk>  i install kde-minimal package to ubuntu 12.04 LTS, everything is working fine, i installed icon only task manager and opened chrome, and right click on task bar icon and set it show launcher when not running, when i ciick it again to open chrome, it is opening with gedit, how to stop that behaviour
<kskksksk> i am using 12.04.3 lts
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<g3ky> Anyone here with a hybrid ATI/Intel Graphic Card?
<BluesKaj> g3ky, optimus ?
<g3ky> yes.
<g3ky> BluesKaj, Are you using the propitiatory drivers or the open source ones?
<soee> BluesKaj: isnt optimus Nvidias ?
<BluesKaj> soee, hmm, not sure , thought it was the laptop maker that named optimus because it has 2 gpus. not any particular gpu brand
<TJ-> It's an Nvidia 'technology'
<BluesKaj> soee, guess you're right http://www.nvidia.ca/object/optimus_technology.html
<BluesKaj> anyway i avoided it when I researched my new laptop :)
<soee> :}
<BluesKaj> not very linux friendly
<soee> not yet
<soee> on windows its simple
<BluesKaj> yeah , so I've heard
<soee> is there some client to monitor remote server (memory usage, running procs etc ) ?
<dougl> soee ssh and top?
<soee> dougl: yeh but maube there is some gui ?
<dougl> oh - not that I know of but I don't know much - lol
<soee> ok ;]
<BluesKaj> soee, conky ?
<soee> BluesKaj: for remote ?
<BluesKaj> install on the remote then use dbus-launch in ssh to call it up or whatever app you use to monitor the sever
<TJ-> soee: That's what SNMP is for!
<soee> ok will check
<BluesKaj> he wants a gui
<BluesKaj> TJ-,^
<TJ-> So use one... Cacti is a web-based graphing GUI, there are many others too
<Kottizen> Hi everyone. No matter which driver I choose, it doesn't move from the 0 per cent. What should I do? http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/27/plasma-desktopGV1822.png
<BluesKaj> Kottizen, additional drivers, graphics ?
<randomlurker> Is it possible the monitor the projector and the laptop window? Using KDE 4.8.3
<limasse> plop
<jonah> Hi is anyone any good with xorg.conf? I have two identical screens for dual screen but one runs off a dvi to vga adapter so Kubuntu gets the resolution wrong. I just need them both to be 2048x1152 if anyone can please help?
<jonah> here is my xorg.conf file - but as I say only one screen is working on 2048x1152, while the other just displays in a lower resolution...
<jonah> http://pastebin.ca/2518511
<TJ-> jonah: You need to add manual HorizSync and VertRefresh lines for the DVI-VGA
<TJ-> jonah: what's the make/model of the VGA monitor, which you'll need to look those up if EDID info isn't being presented by that interface
<jonah> TJ-: Hi the make is Samsung and model is SyncMaster 2343nw if you can help at all?
<TJ-> jonah: We can do a quick search to find those details
<jonah> TJ-: both monitors are same make and model if that makes it easier. Thanks very much indeed!
<TJ-> jonah: That's really useful! Can you pastebin the result of "xrandr -q"
<jonah> TJ-: hi thanks, here is the output http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<TJ-> jonah: I need the pastebin link itself, not the index page  :)
<jonah> TJ-: haha ooops http://pastebin.ca/2518515
<soee> how can i check what is using my whole swap ?
<BluesKaj> soee, kmenu>apps>system> system monitor>process table tab
<BluesKaj> soee, oops , doesn't show what's using swap :/
<TJ-> jonah: Is the DVI dual-link? Hi resolutions like this require it
<TJ-> jonah: To test it manually do: "xrandr --newmode "2048x1152" 156.80 2048 2096 2128 2208 1152 1155 1160 1185 -hsync +vsync"
<TJ-> jonah: then "xrandr --output DVI-I-0 --mode 2048x1152"
<jonah> TJ-: http://pastebin.ca/2518527
<jonah> TJ-: it didn't seem to work...
<jonah> TJ-: I've got to go now but will be back in a few hours if you'll still be here?
<jonah> TJ-: thanks for the help so far!
<maria> I just installed Kubuntu 13.10 on my PC. I wanted to add another user, but it wont take. I go throuh the motions of adding a user, and when I hit apply, it doesn't show the user. Can someone help me?
<TJ-> jonah: I may not be here, but try referring to this forum posting for help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1053040&p=7469550#post7469550
<Potty> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<Potty> did justin bieber see selena gomez naked?
<uBUXUBu> hello
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i've been looking for some info about customizing lightdm in kubuntu
<amundsen> with no succes
<amundsen> did anyone achieve this goal ?
<TJ-> What type of customisation?
<amundsen> TJ-: i'd like to change the default theme
<amundsen> i mean, i'd like to download a new one and set it up as default
<amundsen> sorry for my english....
<valorie> !lightdm
<valorie> pfff
<amundsen> !lightdm
<valorie> there is a way, sec
<TJ-> amundsen: You mean the lightdm-greeter theme?
<amundsen> TJ-: yes
<amundsen> :)
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<amundsen> valorie: thx. i'll take a look
<valorie> amundsen: also http://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-lightdm-themes/
<valorie> the easy way
<amundsen> valorie: i think i tried those ... maybe i did something wrong, but i've tried those manuals before
<amundsen> thx anyway
<valorie> hmmm
<amundsen> valorie: do you use the default theme?
<valorie> maybe, I don't remember
<valorie> but I certainly have changed it before
<valorie> not with a custom theme, but there are various choices
<valorie> I rarely shut down or even restart the laptop
<amundsen> me neither, but i hate that wallpaper every time i login
<valorie> why not try again, and tell us what difficulties you run up against?
<amundsen> valorie: i'm login out to check out changes ...
<uBUXUBu> id like to speak to the manager here
<amundsen> hi
<uBUXUBu> good evening amundsen
<uBUXUBu> do u know who the manager is here?
<valorie> uBUXUBu: this is a community run channel
<valorie> the Ubuntu IRC Council is ultimately in charge
<valorie> if you want to speak with them on irc, use #ubuntu-admins, I think
<valorie> !admin
<valorie> hmmm
<Unit193> uBUXUBu: Why?
<TheLordOfTime> uBUXUBu, "manager"?
<valorie> lots of us are ops, if that's what you want
<TheLordOfTime> uBUXUBu, the "manager" is the ops on chanserv, above that the IRC council has governance, IIRC.
<TheLordOfTime> their home for community discussion is in #ubuntu-irc, if you at least want to ping them, but note -irc is also a public channel
<Unit193> (-irc is community channels, not core channels.)
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193, you sure bout that?
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193, regardless, the IRC Council has a presence there and responds :p
<TheLordOfTime> that's ultimately irrelevant until uBUXUBu explains what they need and why, no?
<TheLordOfTime> ... oopsies, FTBFS issues again >.> *disappears*
<uBUXUBu> hi valorie
<uBUXUBu> i have a proposal that id like to present to the kubuntu team
<uBUXUBu> that is why i asked for the manager
<TheLordOfTime> define "Kubuntu" team
<TheLordOfTime> because if you mean the people who decide what Kubuntu includes and such, that may differ from the channel ops
<TheLordOfTime> uBUXUBu, ^
<uBUXUBu> the people or person who can grant affiliation based on the applicants idea or contribution
<valorie> ooops, had the wrong chan name
<valorie> thanks, TheLordOfTime
 * TheLordOfTime thinks uBUXUBu is being vague
<valorie> hi uBUXUBu
<TheLordOfTime> anyone else getting that impression?
<valorie> uBUXUBu: if you have a development proposal, you can come into #kubuntu-devel although no one seems around today
<valorie> or better, write to the kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> if it's about IRC, then the info is above
<uBUXUBu> my idea would not better develop the kernal but would benefit people who need computers loaded with kubuntu or some other OS
<TheLordOfTime> valorie, correct me if i'm wrong, but Kubuntu uses the kernel made by the Ubuntu team, right?
<TheLordOfTime> (i.e. the same core component)
<TheLordOfTime> components*
<TheLordOfTime> s/made/developed/
<TheLordOfTime> uBUXUBu, is your idea, basically, finding some company who would offer Kubuntu preinstalled on their systems, while making sure everything's compatible?
<uBUXUBu> no
<TheLordOfTime> your idea is kinda vague to me then... (note i have no say in it, but if one person finds your suggestion or idea vague, then many probably do)
<uBUXUBu> thats a really bad idea and would prolly nor benefit poor people much
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE desktop
<valorie> rather than unity or gnome or xfce, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> valorie, that's what I suspected, and was kinda certain of :P
<TheLordOfTime> valorie, indeed.
 * TheLordOfTime runs the KDE environment on his Ubuntu setup, on occasion, when he wants eyecandy :p
<TheLordOfTime> (99% of my use case is plain packaging, or CLI stuff, so the GUI is ultimately irrelevant then :P)
<valorie> yes, it's always possible to run more than one desktop, mix and match applications, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<valorie> that's the beauty of the Ubuntu family
<TheLordOfTime> but as i said, for what I do, I could get by with just ubuntu-server (i.e. noGUI)
<TJ-> I've had to switch to KDE because Unity cannot handle my multi-GPU configuration
<TJ-> And I prefer it :)
<valorie> \o/
<TheLordOfTime> TJ-, heh.
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of multi-GPU, does Kubuntu have the same flaw with hybrid graphics that Ubuntu does?
<TheLordOfTime> i.e. not always handling hybrid-graphics flawlessly?
<valorie> not sure what that even is
<valorie> so no idea, TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> meh
<TheLordOfTime> ehh, ultimately, my contributions are to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu family overall, most recently it's all bug triage I'm doing, and that benefits everyone :P
<valorie> indeed!
<valorie> thank you for that
<Unit193> Might want to continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> the bug squad are awesome
#kubuntu 2013-12-28
<uBUXUBu> omg its kubuntu himself?
<uBUXUBu> ?
<glenrock> test5
<cauthon> Hey, is it true the live dvd includes a text install option? If so, how do I access it? The desktop is glitching out because of a driver issue
<valorie> cauthon: you can text-install the server
<cauthon> valorie: Can I get a GUI on the server by installing gnome or something from the command line?
<valorie> but the option was so little used, it was removed from the liveCD/DVD/USB
<valorie> certainly
<cauthon> Okay. Thanks, I'll try that.
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<valorie> any desktop or none can be installed
<cauthon> just sudo apt-get install gnome should do it?
<cauthon> or kde, as appropriate
<valorie> Unit193: isn't the mini the same as server?
<valorie> whatever-desktop is usually the name
<Unit193> valorie: They both use the Debian installer, but doesn't the server come with "server" applications?  The mini will dump you onto tasksel.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> right, server has the lamp stack
<valorie> sorry, Unit193 has the correct info
<uBUXUBu> WOW MY ENTIRE Screen is loade with spam or else a lotta people come and go here saying nothing
<wang_> 32132
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tapout> does kubuntu suffer from the ubuntu tracking/spyware stuff?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<MangaKaDenza> zup BluesKaj
<MangaKaDenza> tapout: its not spyware, please don't exagerate, no matter what you feel
<MangaKaDenza> second, no, the data isn't sent to remote servers in KDE, as there isn't the unity scope
<BluesKaj> hi MangaKaDenza
<cer> hi everybody. After update to 13.10 my sd card reader does not work anymore. I insert the card and it does not show. :(
<cer> Any clue?
<BluesKaj> cer, goes lspci show it?
<cer> BluesKaj: yep
<cer> BluesKaj: 03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
<cer> BluesKaj: quite a common one
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted since the uograde, cer ?
<cer> BluesKaj: yes :D:D like 200 times?
<BluesKaj> yup . mine's similar
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> do you insert the before or after booting ? suppose you tried both ways
<BluesKaj> card
<cer> BluesKaj: tried both ways
<cer> mmmm
<cer> BluesKaj: wait rebooting
<cer> BluesKaj:
<cer> nothing I tried adding sm_ftl to /etc/modules, but it does not load it
<BluesKaj> cer, try, sudo modprobe sm_ftl
<cer> BluesKaj: already tried
<BluesKaj> if there were no errors then it loaded
<cer> yes, it is loaded
<cer> BluesKaj: but still, when I put the card in, it does not see it
<cer> BluesKaj: interesting .... dmesg shows "No NAND device found"
<BluesKaj> try the card on another pc , if possible
<cer> BluesKaj: yes it works
<BluesKaj> windows or linux on the other pc ?
<cer> BluesKaj: windows
<cer> BluesKaj: or camera even
<cer> BluesKaj: windows 7 64 bit enterprise
<cer> BluesKaj: solved
<cer> BluesKaj: sudo modprobe -r r852 ; sudo modprobe -r sdhci_pci ; sudo modprobe r852 ; sudo modprobe sdhci_pci
<cer> BluesKaj: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1611491.html
<cer> BluesKaj: last post
<BluesKaj> cer, does the camera have a usb dongle , if so try that
<cer> BluesKaj: I have solved it really
<BluesKaj> ok good, cer
<cer> BluesKaj: look at my previous4 posts, it is a patchy solution, but it seems to work well.
<BluesKaj> yes i saw them
<cer> BluesKaj: of course is not ideal, but as soon as you run the commands, it loads the card
<cer> BluesKaj: incredible
<BluesKaj> cer .did you add the modules to /etc/modules?
<freefox> hi
<freefox> it says "no free space" when I try to start KDE, but there is space, what can I do?
<cer> BluesKaj: incredible
<cer> BluesKaj: you have to run it with the card in the reader!
<cer> :)
<cer> BluesKaj: thanks a lot for your help! I have to go, see you later.
<mitchell_> is there a way to show the konsole under konqueror / rekonq the same way that one does with dolphin?  the F4 shortcut does not work
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help with my monitor config? I've tried xrandr, nvidia settings and Kubuntu displays control panel but I can't get my two Samsung Syncmaster 2343nw montors both displaying in 2048x1152 - any help much appreciated. One looks ok  but it's the other that is DVI-I-0 that I can't get right...
<jonah> hello anyone please help?
<BluesKaj> jonah, ask your question so we can help
<jonah> BluesKaj; Hi can anyone please help with my monitor config? I've tried xrandr, nvidia settings and Kubuntu displays control panel but I can't get my two Samsung Syncmaster 2343nw montors both displaying in 2048x1152 - any help much appreciated. One looks ok but it's the other that is DVI-I-0 that I can't get right...
<jonah> BluesKaj: sorry is that ok?
<BluesKaj> jonah, dvi to dvi on the 2nd monitor?
<jonah> BluesKaj: the second monitor has a DVI to VGA adaptor as my graphics card only has one DVI, one HDMI and one VGA
<jonah> BluesKaj: my main monitor is using the DVI and works well. but the second one has a lower resolution
<jonah> BluesKaj: I've tried adding resolutions in xrandr but keep getting errors
<BluesKaj> yes , jonah , dunno if vga output is capable of that high resolution
<jonah> BluesKaj: ah I see, oh no that is a shame...
<jonah> BluesKaj: anything I can do to get it working or is it impossible?
<jonah> BluesKaj: it seems possible on a Mac via VGA port http://vapaus.org/syncmaster/
<BluesKaj> jonah, i'm no expert , it may be possible, it depends on your monitor and nvidia card , best to research it on the linux forums, google or other search engines
<amireldor> Hello, trying Kubuntu after long years of GNOMEing...
<amireldor> It seems that Alt+A, Alt+R is not working for me
<amireldor> it won't remove the current activity
<amireldor> (12.04)
<adilalpman> hi everyone
<adilalpman> i cant use my tp-link tl-wn727n usb wireless on my msivr330 laptop
<adilalpman> laptop hs internal wireless chip but it has a problem so then i bought that i can see it in lsusb but i cant think "enable wireless" in netowk manager...
<adilalpman> can anybody help me please? :$
<adilalpman> i am using kubuntu 13.10 x64
<RiotingPacifist> When I try and add a connection i get Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: (32) No session found for uid 1000 (unknown), but polkit is set to allow me to create connections and doing it as root works
<Guest99001> salve a tutti
<lordievader> !it | Guest99001
<ubottu> Guest99001: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<oscarr> hello
<oscarr> echo
<oscarr> :D
<fego> \o oscarr
<oscarr> what about new kubuntu? i have looked at alpha1 and there is nothing special new ... i dont see any important improvements.
<oscarr> and of course there is nothing about mir nor about wayland
<oscarr> so we dont know is still acctual that was sayed in may 2013 that kubuntu will not follow ubuntu and will not use mir ?
<posthuman> hi guys is there a chatroom for  Access point and wireless questions :) ?
<viju> Hello, I am new to kubuntu, is there a way to increase the size of font in all the applications at the same time?
<viju> The default font in all the applications seems smaller.
<valorie> viju: systemsettings > Application Appearance > Fonts
<valorie> !alis | posthuman
<ubottu> posthuman: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<viju> Okay
<amundsen> hi
<BluesKaj> hi amundsen
<amundsen> 4.11.3 is the current KDE in Kubuntu
<amundsen> but
<amundsen> 4.12 is out there
<amundsen> backports is the only way to have it in 13.10 ?
<amundsen> i mean ...
<amundsen> the kubuntu team is going to update it?
<BluesKaj> yes, it's available in the backports I believe...I'm on 14.04
<amundsen> sorry for my englis ...
<amundsen> english
<BluesKaj> amundsen, the backports ppa is the only repos I can finf or kde 4.12
<BluesKaj> in 13.10
<BluesKaj> amundsen, http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.12-rc.php
<valorie> amundsen: backports *is* updating, for those who want it
<Avihay> I'm on 12.04 and I got the 4.12 update a few days ago
<valorie> cool
<ScorchGD> I see there is no scanner support in system settings. Have two MFP installed. A Cannon and an Epson. Have not been able to get the scanner, on either device, to actually show up in the system. What is it going to take to get at least one scanner, on at least MFP, to work with this OS? Please respond.
<ScorchGD> The printers, and even the fax, work on both MFP but no scanner . . .
<valorie> ScorchGD: what is mfp?
<valorie> !mfp
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know, and neither do I
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> heh
<ScorchGD> MultiFunctionPrinter. The cannon is an "imageclass" MF5950DW. The epson is an artisan 730. Linux drivers installed but not sure if the manufacturer supplied, linux, drivers including the scanner section.
<valorie> oh, got it
<valorie> do you have skanlite?
<ScorchGD> Yes.
<valorie> and it doesn't show up as a scanner there?
<ScorchGD> Skanlite not finding it. And the "latest news" at skanlite web site is 3+ months old.
<valorie> well, I guess you can file a bug with the information you know
<ScorchGD> Cannot even tell what version of skanlite this is but should be the latest installed through muon discover.
<valorie> and hope the devels contact you for more info
<valorie> most apps have an "about" section which tell you version number
<valorie> but if you do an `ubuntu-bug skanlite` it will put all the system info into the bug report
<ScorchGD> Yes, most, skanlite doesn't even have any menus as near as I can tell.
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<valorie> ok.....
<ScorchGD> If there is a mere lack of drivers or scanners not listed, is this a 'bug"?
<valorie> yes
<MangaKaDenza> argh, guys
<MangaKaDenza> none of my usb ports work anymore
<valorie> a bug is when stuff doesn't work
<MangaKaDenza> Kubu 13.10, Linux 3.13rc5+, Thinkpad 131e
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MangaKaDenza> like, lsusb shows that the devices are connected
<MangaKaDenza> for example my joystick (not a euphimism :P), my keyboard, and a hub
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> ubottu isn't helpful today
<MangaKaDenza> but usb-devices doesn't show them
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScorchGD> So; the bug is: "unlike printers, tablets, cameras, etcetera there is no option to install scanners in system settings"?
<MangaKaDenza> oh yes, I did install from usb tho
<ScorchGD> The system should, at least, see there is a device there. . . Where do I go look for 'unknown' devices and update the driver for it?
<MangaKaDenza> and at some point, the usb has stopped working
<j> hey all
<ScorchGD> Skanlite says: "Check your systems scanner setup". But there is NONE!  No scanner setup in the systems settinngs. . . .
 * ScorchGD reverts back to windows just to finish the task at hand: Scan a document.
<j_> hi
<MangaKaDenza> odd
<MangaKaDenza> switching back to the 3.11* kernel enabled my usb devices
<MangaKaDenza> so its some problem with my kernel config I think
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: please talk to the folks in #ubuntu-kernel and report that
<valorie> or at least they will tell you where to report it
#kubuntu 2013-12-29
<mdpatrick> A week ago someone gave me some instructions on how to "reset" my desktop -- this solved my problem. Just got around to following up... whoever gave me that info... thankyou!!!!!!
<mdpatrick> (Adding it now just incase said user is a regular, which I bet they are... can't remember nickname :))
<Guest1817> salve
<dougl> my 13.10 install hangs on my plymouth splash screen - any chance it will fix itself... is it checking the disk or something - how can I tell what is messed up?
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone around? having issues getting some packages to install and no resonable errors are showing up
<Whiskey`Wonka> the most telling at this time looks to be 'no apport report written because maxreports is reached already'
<amichair> ever since I upgraded KDE to 4.12.0, the panel freezes several times a day (rest of desktop, alt-tab etc. are ok), then after a few minutes it unfreezes and goes back to normal. Is this a known issue?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<James0r> anyone use WinFF? Having some issues with it acting as inactive when it is the active window. Also, it fails to convert when you're finally ready. Seeing that it has some issues with qt-curve reported but i'm using oxygen-gtk
<raj01104> hi
<lordievader> Hey raj01104
<raj01104> i want to prepare for gsoc 2014 ...can u tell me how to start??
<lordievader> raj01104: I'd say that is more a topic for #kubuntu-devel
<raj01104> #hekarrank
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nowhereusa> hello. I'm super newb just getting into anything linux based for the first time. I installed Kubuntu 13.01 two days ago, haven't connected to the internet yet. Plz help
<nowhereusa> NM is on, says no connections. Not cord, not router,
<dheeraj> nowhereusa: are you connected to internet..??
<nowhereusa> yes. i am currently working on a windows machine on the same router
<nowhereusa> i'm not that newb
<nowhereusa> NM says no connections, no devices
<dheeraj> [20:28] <nowhereusa> i'm not that newb  what does it mean??
<nowhereusa> i'm not that new
<nowhereusa> new to linux, not a machine in general
<dheeraj> Okk :)
<TJ-> nowhereusa: First, we need to confirm that NetworkManager is showing a wired connection
<dheeraj> hmm, Thats true..
<dheeraj> Open terminal and try ifconfig
<nowhereusa> as i cannot cut and paste i'm going to keep it short. let me know if you want expanded info
<dheeraj> Are you using Windows over any hypervisor?
<nowhereusa> they are different machines
<TJ-> nowhereusa: Does Network Managers applet in the task-bar show a Wired Connection?
<nowhereusa> loca; loopback
<nowhereusa> inet 127.0.0.01 mask 255.0.0.0
<dheeraj> nowhereusa: is it your terminal outputs
<dheeraj> ?
<nowhereusa> correct, to ifconfig
<dheeraj> trry ifconfig eth0
<nowhereusa> device not found
<dheeraj> it means your ethernet port do have some problem in that machine..
<nowhereusa> tj: i don't have said said applet in task-bar, which I found odd given everything i've read
<TJ-> nowhereusa: OK, run this command and then show me, for each line returned, just the last part of the lines where it looks like [1234:abcd]  "lspci -nn | egrep -i 'net|wire' "
<nowhereusa> that's not the case. I have a separate windows harddrive, connection works fine
<TJ-> nowhereusa: e.g. if you see "Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection [8086:4229] (rev 61)" I only need the "[8086:4229]"
<nowhereusa> TJ: Got a list of commands
<nowhereusa> usage: lspci
<TJ-> nowhereusa: You must have mis-typed
<nowhereusa> sorry 1 sec
<TJ-> nowhereusa: "    lspci -nn | egrep -i 'net|wire'    "
<TJ-> nowhereusa:  the "|" is the vertical bar symbol
<nowhereusa> ok i'm no this stupid
<nowhereusa> yes i used vertical bar
<nowhereusa> net wire is with quotes yes?
<TJ-> nowhereusa: Yes, single quotes
<nowhereusa> friend, I'm telling you i'm typing this correctly
<nowhereusa> i'm not this dense
<JaZZyCooL> hey guys I am having resolution problem with my Live kubuntu or netrunner. First of all when I booted it gave me options which were so scratched that I could only see a broken white line that's all after that it booted me to the main screen with a resolution of 1024 x 768 on a screen with 1366 x 768 this only happened to this two OS
<JaZZyCooL> I tried changing but no luck
<JaZZyCooL> it worked fine and perfect with Linux mint just kubuntu
<JaZZyCooL> netrunner
<nowhereusa> tj:command list says use soecufued ud database instead of net|wire
<nowhereusa> *specified
<nowhereusa> specified ID database
<BluesKaj> nowhereusa, copy and paste is your friend
<nowhereusa> BluesKaj: different machines, connection problem
<BluesKaj> ok , nowhereusa , sorry to hear that
<JaZZyCooL> hey guys anyone
<nowhereusa> TJ: I saw you dropped and came back. Not sure if you saw: keep getting usage list, -i command says "use specified ID database instead of net|wire"
<TJ-> nowhereusa: If you're seeing that error then the "|" symbol isn't being typed or accepted correctly, since it joins two separate commands, but that error shows that 'net|wire' are being passed to the first command "lspci"
<nowhereusa> shift \
<nowhereusa> |
<nowhereusa> TJ: there are two | correct? -nn| and .. 'net|wire'
<nowhereusa> TJ: lspci -nn | egrep -i 'net|wire'
<nowhereusa> I typed it. I'm sure I got it right
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Moholmarn> Anyone able to help me with the god-dang bootloader? I've tried 4 different and two work but only to boot windows. Grub2 no such partition/unkown filesystem | grub error 18 | lilo Fatal: cannot open: /etc/lilo.conf | NTLDR boots only windows
<Moholmarn> Lilo nad NTLDR is the ones actually booting anything
<Moholmarn> but lilo won't let me generate a conf
<ikonia> kubuntu doesn't install lilo by default
<Moholmarn> i know
<ikonia> why are you not using the standard install
<Moholmarn> because the standard throws me a no such partition
<ikonia> sorry thats just not real
<ikonia> grub gives an error - so you swap to lilo outside of the installer
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<Moholmarn> grub refuses to find my linux partition so i switched to lilo because at least it's booting something
<ikonia> I'd suggest fixing the grub issue as that is the standard bootloader going forward.
<Moholmarn> but nothing works
<Moholmarn> i've tried reinstalling, boot-repair
<ikonia> Moholmarn: well, we can look at that, as you appear to not really understand how to use lilo
<Moholmarn> i can't even config it
<ikonia> so you should concentrate on fixing the problem with the standard boot loader, which for kubuntu is grub
<Moholmarn> i've used lilo before, but that time nothing borked
<ikonia> Moholmarn: using it, does not mean you have an idea how to use it, which looking at your comments you don't
<ikonia> so I'd suggest progressing the grub problem
<Moholmarn> then progesss ahead because i'm stuck
<Moholmarn> that's why i switched
<ikonia> firstly - do a clean kubuntu install from a CD (I'm guessing as you can't boot it - you've not done anything with it, so it's a new install anyway)
<ikonia> that way we can get to a known good "broken" state with grub
<Moholmarn> my USB stick is slow as hell just so you know, so it might take a while
<ikonia> so you're installing from usb
<Moholmarn> yes
<ikonia> or installing to a usb
<Moholmarn> from
<ikonia> ok - so that's probably the reason
<Moholmarn> onto laptop with single HDD
<ikonia> on some PC's the usb device becomes the primary disk (sda) and grub till try to be installed onto that
<Moholmarn> with WINXP
<Moholmarn> i've checked it already, it registeres as SDB1
<Moholmarn> i can give you a paste from the boot repair if that helps
<ikonia> Moholmarn: ok, so sda in that case should be your internal disk, and grub should be installed to "sda"
<ikonia> boot repair - is NOT the installer
<ikonia> so that does not mean it's how the installer see's oit
<ikonia> it
<Moholmarn> i know, but the boot repair let's me check the conf for grub (which is pointing to the right places but refuses to boot anyway)
<ikonia> Moholmarn: please re-read what I said
<ikonia> Moholmarn: bootrepair does not represent what the installer sees/does
<Moholmarn> i know
<ikonia> right - so please don't quote boot repair as a good source of info
<Moholmarn> Can you be a little bit more condescending? i'm not a retard
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it - bye
<BluesKaj_> boot repair does work fixing grub  ...with lilo , not sure
<Moholmarn> it doesn't fix grub
<Moholmarn> If it did i wouldn't be here
<BluesKaj_> Moholmarn, well, it has for me , several times ...what's your partition table , grub should install to the mbr and include windows , unless you installed windows after installing linux
<Moholmarn> I threw the fucking laptop out the window, i've been trying for THREE days getting the piece of shit OS to work, now i canät even fix it
<ikonia> Moholmarn: stop with the language
<ikonia> Moholmarn: there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<Moholmarn> KICK ME THEN YOU PIECE OF SHIT!
<BluesKaj_> too bad , his problem could have been solved , I think ...frustration gets the best of some ppl
<ikonia> BluesKaj_: could have been solved easy
<ikonia> however he didn't want to admit he didn't know what he was doing and thus had a bad attitude
<BluesKaj_> well, being wrong and asking for help sort go hand in hand , but pointing it out probly put him over the edge
<qdata> when the source of the problem is pebkac not a whole lot you can do to fix it
<ikonia> no-one actually pointed it out to him, he just kept giving useless information, and then saying "I know" when you pointed out it was useless and not what was asked for
<ikonia> seems odd to know it's useless but keep giving it over and over anyway
<rah_> high
<BluesKaj> low
<BluesKaj> er  'lo
<rah_> lol
<Linna_> Hi Everyone, Do you know how can I change the size of the  minimized windows on the tray panel?
<Linna_> Hi Everyone, Do you know how can I change the size of the  minimized windows on the tray panel?
<markit> hi, I've heard that kubuntu 14.04 will have firefox as default browser, but I've the feeling is not the one customized ("sanitized") for KDE as the one provided by blue-shell team. Am I wrong?
<rcw2> will saucy run on pentium 4 with 0.5 gigs of ram
<rcw2> how can i find out if saucy has support for my scanner/printer
<mparillo> markit: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-December/007595.html
<mparillo> markit: Key consideration: "The primary reason to use Firefox is to leverage Ubuntu security support. Using a PPA is counter to that goal. "
#kubuntu 2014-12-22
<Abdiansah> hi all
<tekkbuzz> hello
<johnajbentley> is there anyway to get a scrolling zoom like in MAC OSX accessibility in KDE on ubuntu 14
<johnajbentley> hotkey plus two finger scroll
<Anoniem4l> greetings, i am trying to install a graphics driver (AMD) on a kubuntu. it can't find the kernel headers (specifically /usr/modules/3.13.0-43-generic/build/include/linux/version.h). I tried to find that file manually by executing: # locate version.h | grep 3.13.0; and i don't see anything related.
<Anoniem4l> http://i.imgur.com/N0UerEJ.png , http://i.imgur.com/RgXl3wU.png
<Anoniem4l> i updated and upgraded/dist-upgraded a couple of minutes ago.
<qdata> Anoniem4l: I don't think I can be of much help to you, I haven't used catalyst/AMD in years now
<qdata> but 3.13.x kernel is fairly old
<Anoniem4l> qdata: i did dist-upgrade and it gave me that
 * qdata was also wondering if it *was* working before the upgrade
<qdata> what version Kubuntu are we talking about here? and maybe a uname -a for kernel version
<qdata> this version.h thing rings a bell with me thoughm but it's been a few too many years since I installed fglrx the 'hard' way
<Anoniem4l> qdata: nope, it wasn't (thus I upgraded everything)
<Anoniem4l> perhaps i need to upgrade to a newer kernel
<qdata> but iirc the fglrx driver code was lagging behind newer kernels and I seem to remember fixing and submitting patches to AMD
<Anoniem4l> qdata: i am almost done installing 3.16 kernel
<qdata> what I'm wondering is if you have a new enough Kubuntu to have the driver manager thingy
<qdata> if you do might be better to go that approach and if it works it might pull in binary packages already built through the package manager
<qdata> I just did this on a brand new Kubuntu 14.10 install last night, but I'm using Nvidia
<qdata> I suspect the code in the driver package you're trying to install the 'hard' way is not going to work with any kernels that are newer than what was current at the time the fglrx tarball was made
<qdata> so the jist there is even if you install matching linux-kernel header files package it will still be pointless
<qdata> look in kde systemsettings and see if you have a 'Driver Manager' icon at the bottom in the System Administration section
<Anoniem4l> qdata: sadly the 3.16 kernel installation fucked up for some reason (3.16.0-28)
<Anoniem4l> let me boot back with my old 3.13.0-43
<qdata> 3.16.0-28-generic is what I have here on 14.10
<Anoniem4l> I did: # apt-get install linux-headers-3.16.0-28 && apt-get install linux-headers-3.16.0-28-generic && apt-get install linux-image-3.16.0-28-generic && reboot
<Anoniem4l> it stuck at the login graphical interface
<Anoniem4l> also, it seems i got driver manager, let me see
<qdata> if you're real lucky when you run it it will present a list to you
<Anoniem4l> "Collecting information about your system" and then nothing :(
<Anoniem4l> refresh driver list does the same (nada)
<Anoniem4l> i only need the AMD driver for dual monitors :/
<qdata> I quit with AMD when I wanted dual monitors and discovered I could have either 2 monitors OR 3D hardware acceleration - fglrx back then would not do both; mutually exclusive
<qdata> I knew Nvidis Twinview worked so I stuck an Nvidia card in and that was that
<Anoniem4l> i will try installing 3.16.0.28 manually with .deb's now
<Anoniem4l> that fucked up as well :S damn.
<qdata> what I'm wondering (and it's been too long so I don't remember exactly) but I thought there was some script that something like do-release or something like that which you run before the dist-upgrade
<qdata> I seem to think it changed the repos to all the right ones prior to doing the dist-upgrade, but these memories are getting really fuzzy at my age  :/
<Anoniem4l> honestly no idea :/
<qdata> well if you can't upgrade to the newest kernel after doing the dist-upgrade there exists another problem, and potentially figuring that out might make the driver manager thing work
<qdata> just a wild guess on that though
<Anoniem4l> yeah, makes sense imo
<qdata> on another front sometimes (even though inelegant) it takes less time to do a fresh new install and work your way through getting everything set up back the way you had it than it does to keep fighting with it
<qdata> my main drive is an SSD and the second drive is a 750Gb mechanical, and what I do is boot to a partedmagic CD and use clonezilla to make backup images
<qdata> if something bombs and I want my system to work right now I just clonezilla back the last working image
<SiegeLord> Anyone know what is responsible for showing a password entry dialog when you try to use a password protected ssh key? I want to remove/disable it
<qdata> Anoniem4l: at any rate, going to sleep now but if you ever get the dist-upgrade mess cleaned up and succeed getting the 3.16.0-28-generic there are binary packages existing that you can just apt-get install fglrx
<Anoniem4l> qdata: yeah, it seems installing the OS from 0 the only solution, thanks for your time and good night :)
<david___> \topic
<david___> How would i go about installing AMD accelerated drivers on Kubuntu?
 * shiggitay installs Kubuntu 15.04 Daily
<shiggitay> onto my BayTrail tablet
<shiggitay> :)
<shiggitay> okay so for devs: is it a known issue that the 15.04 alphas don't have grub to install?
<apparle> hi guys!
<shiggitay> so yea I'm tryng to install Kubuntu and Lubuntu side by side on different drives (my tablet has 32 GB onboard (where Kubuntu is) and I have a 32 GB SD as well (where Lubuntu is)
<shiggitay> and Grub doesn't seem to install right
<shiggitay> or maybe the partition I have it installed doesn't have the boot flag set?
<shiggitay> Also will updates to the dailys be deployed OTA?
<shiggitay> it'd be a pain to constantly reinstall
<shiggitay> apparle, hi :)
<apparle> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shiggitay> lordievader, sup
<lordievader> Hey shiggitay, doing good here, got coffee :)
<lordievader> How about you?
<shiggitay> ha
<shiggitay> where in the world are ya?
<shiggitay> NorthEast US here
<shiggitay> Boston area
<lordievader> Stick around, you'll see.
<shiggitay> haha ok
<shiggitay> so yeah no matter what I do I can't get a booting grub
<shiggitay> can anyone help?
<lordievader> shiggitay: Does it throw errors when you install it?
<shiggitay> no
<shiggitay> just I can't seem to get the partition to boot
<shiggitay> the ESP
<lordievader> ESP?
<shiggitay> EFI System Partition
<shiggitay> As stated above:
<shiggitay> so yea I'm tryng to install Kubuntu and Lubuntu side by side on different drives (my tablet has 32 GB onboard (where Kubuntu is) and I have a 32 GB SD as well (where Lubuntu is)
<lordievader> Ah, ESP is IPSec with me ;)
<shiggitay> heh
<lordievader> I have no experience with EFI.
<shiggitay> ah
<shiggitay> so yeah anyone with EFI experience please msg me or speak up here in chat
<valorie> !efi | shiggitay
<ubottu> shiggitay: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> the skinny is right there, better than any of us can tell ya
<lordievader> Hey valorie, how are you doing?
<shiggitay> valorie, I know WHAT EFI is...
<valorie> hi lordievader
<valorie> shiggitay: I know you know, but something in that link might be useful
<valorie> if not, sorry for the noise
<shiggitay> not really
<shiggitay> heh
<shiggitay> I guess I just can't have two different *buntu's installed and expect them to be both bootable
<shiggitay> which is fine
<lordievader> shiggitay: Should be possible...
<lordievader> Even on EFI, if not it is a huge regression bug!
 * shiggitay formats and only installs Lubuntu to the onboard 32 GB
<valorie> certainly you can have two
<valorie> but you should only have to install another desktop, not a whole new install, unless that's what you want
<Pavn> anyone?
<lordievader> Pavn: Err, that is your opening question?
<lordievader> Pavn: See /names ;)
<Pavn> how do disable click-on-hover?
<Pavn> and is there any way i can reset all settings to defaults for a user without re-installing kde?
<lordievader> Pavn: Rename the ~/.kde folder.
<Pavn> I can just rename it?
<Pavn> It wouldn't crash the system?
<lordievader> Pavn: Yes, then log out and log back in.
<Pavn> and rename to? any name?
<lordievader> Pavn: Usually people take ~/.kde.bak, but as long as it is not ~/.kde it is fine.
<Pavn> ~ = my home directory?
<lordievader> Pavn: Yes ;)
<Pavn> Thanks :)
<shiggitay> Blah
<shiggitay> both Lubuntu and Kubuntu 15.04 Daily only boot to their respective initramfs prompts
<Walex> shiggitay: lazy systems... :-)
<Walex> shiggitay: anyhow you need probably at some point to 'update-initramfs'. Regrettably the boot system is a poorly documented hack
<BluesKaj_> hiyas all
<Pavan_> If i connect my phone to my laptop, it keeps reconnecting. It happens only in KDE (plasma) and only for one user.
<Pavan_> Problem is, that is my root account.
<Pavan_> what should i do?
<Pavan_> anyone?
<ikonia> is your usb port resetting ?
<Pavan_> yes
<Pavan_> ?
<Pavan> if i connect my phone usb keeps resetting - happens only for one user (root user)
<Pavan> i tried resetting user by renaming .kde file but it did not solve the proble
<Pavan> *problem
<TuDios> hi¿
<TuDios> i have installed kubuntu 32 bits on a old computer and have no desktop...
<TuDios> i mean, i can oly use search page and thats it
<TuDios> no folders, no files...
<TuDios> any1?
<teisei> Hey does anyone have an idea if I can bind Menu key (the one between Alt Gr and Ctrl that by default opens a context menu or w/e it's called) to do something else such as open a terminal?
<teisei> I tried binding the key but for some reason the key is not recognized (not even as a modifier key)
<teisei> The default behaviour of the Menu key appears to work OK but that's not what I want
<nullbyte_> does kubuntu is a part of ubuntu?
<Postman[n]> hi
 * Postman[n] is a noobi
<Postman[n]> can i upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 without a CD or USD
<fill_> jj
#kubuntu 2014-12-23
<nicol2> hi. I have a stats project where I use java to load in about 400mb to ram by sequentially opening roughly 7000 files in a directory. it seems whenever I do this, kubuntu freezes during the next boot and i have to reinstall the OS
 * tekkbuzz recommends not doing that.
<tekkbuzz> nicol2: I would do a mem test.
<nicol2> do i reinstall the operating system and then do a memtest, or boot up in recovery mode terminal and do a mem test?
<nicol2> right now it freezes on the "kubuntu" loading screen
<tekkbuzz> should be an option in your grub menu.
<nicol2> ok thanks
<nicol2> pass complete, no errors, press esc to exit
<Blade83> moin
<shiggitay> hey all...
<shiggitay> I've been trying to install Kubuntu 14.10 on my Baytrail tablet.... I had it going, but then stupid me decided to try out a 15.04 daily build, and now I can't get 14.10 running again....
<shiggitay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257841&p=13192577#post13192577
<shiggitay> ^ ^ ^ More detail
<valorie> 14.10 on a tablet is impressive
<shiggitay> haha
<shiggitay> it ran pretty well too
<valorie> trying 15.04 daily sounds .... slightly insane
<shiggitay> Ahahahah
<valorie> like jumping off a cliff
<shiggitay> I like its new UI
<valorie> I'm glad you are still laughing
<valorie> well, how about doing ppa-next on 14.10 then?
<shiggitay> eh?
<shiggitay> though it was initially running on an SD card
 * valorie is doing that on this laptop and running plasma 5 daily
<shiggitay> so I wanted to see how it'd run on onboard flash
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<shiggitay> valorie, so I just now reinstalled 14.10, but whatever I do I can't get it to load grub to load the US.... my LiveUSB stick has two additional folders on it that I added... would that f up anything?
<valorie> did you make it with persistence?
<shiggitay> no
<shiggitay> I didn't use Unetbootin
<valorie> then yes, it probably did
<shiggitay> I used something called 'Rufus'
<valorie> however, you can check by doing a md5sum
<valorie> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> always good to do that anyway
<shiggitay> did it for some reason not flag my boot partition as bootable or something?
<shiggitay> I have two EFI boot entries labled as "ubuntu" and none of them boot
<shiggitay> I guess I could redownload the ISO and reimage it to my USB stick
<valorie> well, you can md5sum the ISO
<valorie> no need to re-download unless it is corrupt/incomplete
<valorie> this is why I try to always torrent ISOs
<valorie> ktorrent at least always verifies the files
<shiggitay> trying a TORRENT
<shiggitay> stupid crapslock
<valorie> shiggitay: if you already have your ISO, you don't have to re-download it
<valorie> once the torrent begins, ask your client to verify the image
<shiggitay> too late
<shiggitay> reDL in process :P
<valorie> just ensure you are using the correct path to the ISO file you already have
<valorie> it's never too late
<valorie> :-)
<shiggitay> heh
<valorie> I seed all the *buntu torrents, so no matter what you want, it will be available
<valorie> all current releases, that is
<shiggitay> okay I verified it... no issues
 * shiggitay reimages
<shiggitay> gah brb
<shiggity> Reinstall in progress
<shiggity> annnd I still can't get it to boot.... wtf
<shiggity> valorie, ...anyone?
<valorie> just... nothing happens?
<shiggity> I think it could have to do with my tablet only support 32bit EFI booting
<shiggity> but when I use a 32bit image it refuses to boot, even with a custom compiled grub.efi made for x86 vs x86-64
<shiggity> supporting*
<shiggity> I copied over my bootia32.efi file to my boot partition, but it still doesnt work
<shiggity> maybe I forgot to run update-grub?
<shiggity> if that's even possible to do on a liveUSB?
<shiggity> Okay now I'm trying to install again but I manually made partitions... maybe it was a partitions issue
<shiggity> lessee
<shiggity> Okay so I decided to boot up a 32 bit ISO with my added grub image, and it only boots if I boot the initramfs, but I can't get it to boot the installer
<shiggity> I have to manually set up grub when it boots btw
<shiggity> i.e. set root=(hd0,1 etc
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shiggity> okay well it seems that the 14.10 installer decides to finish prematurely (i.e. right when it's installing Grub2). How would I properly install Grub2 manually?
<shiggity> valorie, anyone?
<shiggitay> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand I'm trying to reinstall YET AGAIN but this time with a different USB OTG cable
<shiggitay> I hope it doesn't crap out when installing Grub >_>
<shiggitay> I think that's my problem
<nicol2> hi. I have a stats project where I use java to load in about 400mb to ram by sequentially opening roughly 7000 files in a directory. it seems whenever I do this, kubuntu freezes during the next boot and i have to reinstall the OS. i tried memtest and there were no errors
<shiggitay> Bah yeah Grub isn't installing properly... why is this happening? >_>
<ikonia> nicol2: you have to reinstall ?
<ikonia> thats just seems unrealistic
<shiggitay> ikonia, can you help me?
<ikonia> no
<shiggitay> >_>
<user_> test
<valorie> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<user_> Hi everybody
<valorie> how can we help you, user_?
<valorie> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<valorie> oops
<qdata> well that was fun. kvirc on 2 day old kubuntu 14.10 install just crashed for no apparent reason
<noel> can anyone help me with ubuntu booting problems
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | noel
<ubottu> noel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<noel> ok
<noel> so i downloaded ubuntu server 14.04.1 and installed it on another computer everything installed pefectly but it will not boot with out my flash drive how do i get it to boot on its own. also it doesnt exactly boot on my flash drive i have to go to run without installing..
<Graf_Westerholt> noel, it does boot only with your flash drive but does not boot from your flash drive?
<noel> it only boots from my flash drive i have to use the option run without installing
<noel> i want to start it up like a regular computer
<noel> but it will not
<Graf_Westerholt> noel, use punctuation.
<Graf_Westerholt> noel, is that the first time you use Linux?
<noel> Yes it is.
<Graf_Westerholt> noel, did you read manuals?
<Graf_Westerholt> Long time to answer.
<noel> I did,  I feel like i almost tried everything. Im getting the feeling maybe i shouldn't have deleted windows so
<noel> sorry for the late reply
<Graf_Westerholt> What manual did you read?
<noel> the stuff on the ubuntu website I downloaded it from the site.
<noel> and on there forums.
<Graf_Westerholt> Can you give me the URL?
<noel> www.ubuntu.com
<noel> ubuntu.com
<noel> well here is an exact to the server page www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Graf_Westerholt> That is not a manuel. So you only read this?
<noel> do you have any idea or solution on how i can get it to boot on its own.. i just read the stuff from that site i dont have a physical manuel.
<noel> im just going off forums and google searches
<Graf_Westerholt> noel, so you never used Linux, but want to set up a Linux Server? And you did not read manuals? That is very wired. But if you want to do that, you should read a manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Graf_Westerholt> Is this guy kidding me?
<Neo9> noel: please watch some youtube videos for installation procedure, don't waste others valuble time.
<Graf_Westerholt> Neo9, the guy left.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<reb_> I'm using Kubuntu with plasma 5 and everything is extremely hangy in a sense that any kind of input gets cut off. I mean I can still move my mouse but the desktop doesn't respond and the only way I could figure out of getting it back is to jump out of the desktop and jump back in (ctrl alt f8 and ctrl alt f7 for kubuntu). Am I missing something here, what's going on?
<soee> reb_: i think this is know issue
<reb_> soee: can I prevent it somehow ? what's the exact cause of it?
<soee> reb_: can't remember what caused this, do you have effects one etc ?
<reb_> soee: yeah I have them on
<BluesKaj_> there doesn't seem to be much progress with the most annoying bugs
<soee> reb_: try to disable them
<soee> BluesKaj_: well wait for Plasma 5.2, also there are several fixes in QT 5.4 that shoudl fix various craches
<BluesKaj_> soee, when is this going to happen
<soee> BluesKaj_: what exactly ?
<reb_> I do agree, I thought I'll try it out on my laptop but it's pretty much unusable on my machine
<BluesKaj_> copy & paste, desktop freezes, krunner doesn't list previous entries
<BluesKaj_> just to name a few
<soee> BluesKaj_: lets hope soe in 5.2 :) i have confirmation few days ago that shortcuts to pref/next activity are already implemented in 5.2 so this was only serious issue for me in 5.1 and it is fixed :)
<nanogeek> hi there, I'm new to the channel
<soee> hiho nanogeek
<nanogeek> hi soee
<nanogeek> is there somethins i should know about this channel?
<nicol2> yes there is nanogeek
<nicol2> in this channel we work hard and we.... play hard!
<Graf_Westerholt> nanogeek, check the topic. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | nanogeek
<ubottu> nanogeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Graf_Westerholt> !patience | nanogeek
<ubottu> nanogeek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<shiggitay> Bah I give up... unless I use grub from another installed OS my tablet will NOT boot 14.10 no matter what I do
<nanogeek> thank y'all guys
<shiggitay> I've been working at this for like 8h
<shiggitay> WTF >_>
<nanogeek> what happened to your tablet shiggitay
<shiggitay> nanogeek, I'm trying to get it to boot Kubuntu 14.10
<shiggitay> it's a BayTrail tablet
<shiggitay> well let me clarify... I'm trying to get it to boot on its own... I had another OS's grub booting it, but then I deleted that OS, and now I can't get 14.10 to directly boot
<shiggitay> @ nanogeek
<nanogeek> can you tell me what was the OS you deleted?
<shiggitay> Funtoo Linux
<nanogeek> @shiggitay
<shiggitay> Funtoo Linux
<shiggitay> Funtoo Linux
<nanogeek> have tried to start a fresh, i mean reinstalling your 14.10? shiggitay
<shiggitay> ype
<shiggitay> yep
<shiggitay> 10-15 times already
<shiggitay> somewhat exagerrating
<shiggitay> Grub will not boot up
<shiggitay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257841&highlight=BayTrail
<shiggitay> I've gotta sleep... if anyone can help me out please PM me or highlight me.... thanks
<nanogeek> you're welcome, shiggitay really sorry
<user__> Hi Guys/Gals, anybody familliar with the installation of Eclipse?
<nanogeek> hi user_ use the  following comand in the shell: "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<Graf_Westerholt>  anogeek, to type “eclipse“ in the bash is enough. ;)
<nanogeek> Gra_Weserholt; thank you, i'm a newby and i'm doing the best i can to help and improve
<Graf_Westerholt> nanogeek, that is ok. :)
<nanogeek> Gra_Weserholt; would you tell me which one is the best between kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu that uses gnome?
<Guest11931> bonjour, je cherche quelqu'un pour m'aider à connecter une enceint wireless direct / airplay
<Graf_Westerholt> nanogeek, that’s like women.
<Graf_Westerholt> !fr | Guest11931
<ubottu> Guest11931: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest11931> ok, i try : I want to play music on a wireless direct speaker wich is connected via wifi. I'd like a player wich can send the sound via wifi to the speaker
<lordievader> nanogeek: Try them out, find what works best for you ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Or use all. Oo
<the_geek42> Graf_Westerholt it's because i've been using the previous LTS version of ubuntu, and after i've upgraded by the
<the_geek42> by the "do-release-upgrade" command, i can't use the gnome environnement
<BluesKaj_> Guest11931, the wifi speaker needsw to be recognized as a wireless device by your router and your computer
<BluesKaj_> Guest11931, then the device is assigned an ip address on the network router and you can then stream music to the url with vlc I believe
<nanogeek> Guest11931, I believe also that it can work using vlc
<nanogeek> as blueskaj_ just told you
<kater__> hi
<kater__> hi @all
<triss> hey all.
<triss> so do you guys have any recommendations re: getting font and colour settings perfect fro your monitor?
<triss> fonts are less than perfect on my laptop screen
<triss> should i just fiddle with the alias settings until I'm happy?
<triss> or is there a way to find out what my laptop screen was designed around?
<mparillo> triss: I use slight RGB hinting when fonts get ugly (most frequently on other distros).
<triss> that's what I've just turned on. seems a lot better, but still a touch blurry. Unity and Windows don't seem to have this issue on this machine
<mparillo> triss: I cannot tell you exactly what causes it, but sometimes an update can make my fonts much uglier. I sometimes give up, and do a fresh install, and for some reason the fonts get prettier One of the initial attractions of *buntu to me has been better fonts out of the box than Fedora or OpenSUSE.
<Walex2> mparillo: "fresh install" is something that is essentially never necessary with decent package managers and configurations systems like (so far) in GNU/Linux.
<Walex2> mparillo: as to the fonts it is a complicated issue, with two/three big sides: whether the fonts have good hinting, whether antialiasing/autohinting are enabled, whether you are using X11 or FontConfig.
<Walex2> mparillo: "slight RGB hinting" is not quite right: there are different types of hinting, and different tyupes of antialiasing.
<Walex2> triss: I have good recommendations, but they are not popular...
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is possible to install neon5-latest.iso by text based installer?
<Walex2> triss: the important details are: 1) set the right DPI for the screen. 2) use well-hinted fonts e.g. the Microsoft web fonts. 3) don't use antialiasing therefore. 4) if you use antialiasing use gray-levels only, not color-filtered. 5) well-hinted '.ttf' fonts don't require autohinting. '.pfb' fonts instead autohint quite well, on full hinting.
<Walex2> triss: mparillo: my notes on fonts and sample FontConfig files: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxFonts.html http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/Fontconfig/
<Walex2> triss: mparillo: on screen DPI: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/14-one.html#140228
<Walex2> triss: mparillo: fonts and gamma and dark/light backgrounds and testing fonts: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/12-two.html#120225
<Walex2> triss: mparillo: fonts and gamma and dark/light backgrounds and testing fonts: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/12-two.html#120225 http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/12-two.html#120206
<Walex2> triss: mparillo: an older summary: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/anno06-2nd.html#060509
<Walex2> BTW my tastes are relatively unpopular because I like well hinted antialised fonts in largish sizes on light backgrounds. Most "geeks" seem to like antialiased fonts in tiny sizes on dark backgrounds.
<sacarde> which is the name of ubuntu text installer ?
<Walex2> sacarde: depends! 'debian-installer' or 'deboostrap' for example
<Walex2> BTW as to fonts and visual quality display gamma is also quite important to check, another article on that: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/anno05-2nd.html#050608
<sacarde> Walex2, and the package name?
<Walex2> sacarde: 'apt-cache search ....' :-)
<sacarde> I rebuild my question
<sacarde> I run neon5-latest.iso in qemu
<sacarde> but I am not able to run graphical installer
<sacarde> how can I install it?
<yahyaa> can someone please tell me why I can not copy a mp4 file to any of my devices in kubuntu?
<genii> sacarde: That might be a better question for the #project-neon channel. The regular Kubuntu DVD comes with a text install option already.
<sacarde> which are different between neon and kubuntu ?
<genii> sacarde: I'm not sure. that seems to be one of them ( no text install option in the Neon iso ). Maybe you could ask them, if anyone's awake in there
<sacarde> ok genii ... thanks
<sacarde> but which is the name of text installer?
<sacarde> that you have inserted in kubuntu ?
<genii> The default installer is called Ubiquity.
<sacarde> graphical, no?
<Walex2> yahyaa: our psychic advisors are busy on other astral dimensions. Please wait...
<genii> sacarde: The text installs are done with debian-installer
<genii> ( or d-i for short)
<genii> sacarde: The thing is you can't really run that by itself, it needs an extensive preseed file
<sacarde> with : debconf ?
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok
<genii> sacarde: Your likely best option is to use debootstrap. However, the arguments to put into debootstrap would not be the standard Ubuntu ones if you're using Neon. So in this case you'd still need to ask around in the Neon channel, or look for Neon-specific help on forums or internet at large
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> genii, thanks a lot
<genii> yahyaa: If you've manually mounted the device as root, then the root of it will not be writeable for regular user. You'd need to make a folder on it that the user has rights to
<genii> Also if that device is an iPod they need special instructions
<yahyaa> these are just regular flash drives @genii
<genii> yahyaa: In this case, they should automount and be writeable for normal user. If your file is larger than 4G it will break the file size limit on them and not be able to copy
<yahyaa> I don't think I have mounted them as root, don't even know how to do that I don't think
<genii> Apologies on lag, was required here at work for a bit
<yahyaa> no prob its cool, I appreciate the help
<yahyaa> just learning this linux stuff, I like it alot, but do to my lack of knowledge concerning it, I run into problems that really annoy the hell out of me!
<yahyaa> let me try the folder thing real quick
<pafurijaz> Hi to all users, I ask an help please, I installed Natron in Kubuntu with its special installation, and now how can I remove it? Note, the program does not start on my old notebook. I do not have the last OpenGL 1.5 required, thanks for the help.
<BluesKaj> pafurijaz, just delete the natron.sh package from kubuntu
<buriedalive> pafurijaz tell , how to get a package natron for your os?
<buriedalive> maybe in terminal - sudo aptitude purge ~nnatron ?
<pafurijaz> @buriedalive  Grazie per l'attenzione, il pacchetto è stato preso dal sito http://sourceforge.net/projects/natron/  ed viene intallato automaticamente come in Windows..
<pafurijaz> @BluesKaj Natron also created the icon in the menu graphics
<pafurijaz> @buriedalive in termina not recognize the command
<BluesKaj> pafurijaz, what is the file extension for the natron package/installer?
<buriedalive> BluesKaj I see 7z archive from link
<pafurijaz> The package was taken from http://sourceforge.net/projects/natron/ and is automatically installed as in Windows. our package is a file-executable
<buriedalive> pafurijaz show out from command - 'sudo aptitude search natron', plz
<BluesKaj> buriedalive, yes i see that, pafurijaz you probly had to compile natron with make and make install, correct? if so just run make uninstall in the directory where you installed it
<buriedalive> pafurijaz in dir where u run 'make install' - typing 'make uninstall'
<pafurijaz> The package is installed in the home, and when I try to delete I noted no error, but I would not do damage. I have not used any type command make .. the program is installed automatically as it does in Windows. From the terminal can not run the program, says that the command was not found .. But I have a nice icon that launches it
<buriedalive> download a new source
<buriedalive> and run 'make uninstall'
<buriedalive> stop)
<buriedalive> 1.  ./configure && make
<buriedalive> 2.  ./make uninstall
<pafurijaz> This type of installation in linux I had never met. But there is no file to delete .. and with any terminal command is not found .. probably get scared unnecessarily and delete it and enough is enough!
<BluesKaj> pafurijaz, click on the composting software icon in the kmenu there will be a dialog, choose remove all components the next dia;og will give the option to uninstall
<pafurijaz> This is not installed with make and not from the source
<BluesKaj> err next dialog
<BluesKaj> pafurijaz, read above
<pafurijaz> okj
<BluesKaj> kmenu>graphics, pafurijaz
<BluesKaj> pafurijaz, sorry choose the natron maintence tool in kmenu>apps>graphics then choose remove all components the next dia;og will give the option to uninstall
<pafurijaz> BlueKaj.. in grapichs there's the voice that you say, only add to the desk, bookmark and add to Panel
<pafurijaz> ok now i try to faind maintence, probably in the Natron folder
<BluesKaj> pafurijaz, there should be a natron maintenance tool icon in the kemenu>applications>graphics
<BluesKaj> itremoives everything including the tar file
<BluesKaj> it removes
<pafurijaz> Bluskaj Thanks it was just like you said now I remove it, the maintenance program built with the package
<pafurijaz> :D
<pafurijaz> Some of you, had never found a program like this, that to install programs using a wizard procedure
<pafurijaz> This way it would be useful for many users .. like some of my friends. thanks again for the help.
<BluesKaj> pafurijaz, glad to help :)
<shiggitay> * slimo_927 has quit (Client Quit)
<shiggitay> <shiggitay> okay guys so for those of you not in the loop with my issues, I've been trying to install Kubuntu to my BayTrail tablet, and while the OS itself installs fine Grub does not. I have it installed as 64bit. I just did a 'grub-install /dev/mmcblk0p1' <== my ESP and it complains of not being able to fine /boot/grub/i386.
<shiggitay> shiggitay> would I need 64bit Grub?
<shiggitay> <shiggitay> the tablet can only be booted with 32bit UEFI
<shiggitay> if that's of any constelation
<shiggitay> anyone?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm trying to set my phone up for ssh to Kubuntu with keys authentication.- I generated a key pair on the client device (phone). Now it says I'm supposed to copy the key to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the Ubuntu host, but there isn't one in this loaction, only a known_hosts file. I've previously made an ssh connection betweeen these two devices, but from the Ubuntu host. Any ideas what I can do?
<Guest51863> lj
<Guest51863> Hi, only a quick question: Does anyone know, when there will be binary packets available for KDE 4.14.3 release in Utopic or the Kubuntu backports PPA? There seem to be a few noticeable bug fixes in that release.
<valorie> Guest51863: we've had a few helpers packaging that, but with the holidays/traveling etc. it's been pretty slow indeed
<valorie> we need more help
<Guest51863> Thanks for the quick answer!
<valorie> yw
<valorie> bennypr0fane: make the file and copy the key into it
<valorie> or just save the key from kate or whatever as ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
#kubuntu 2014-12-24
<StarWolfUS> hello
<ateo-busca-creye> por que no puedo entrar en argentina del irc hispano?
<gheraint> rww, do they usually have so many connections?
<rww> gheraint: no
<gheraint> they seem to have stopped flapping
<rww> of course. it's like how computer problems go away when one calls over a technician :)
<rww> i can poke you if it continues if you'd like
<gheraint> that's a reasonable idea :)
<ap0c> I just pressed a random keyboard combination (don't know what it was, ctrl + an alphanumeric), and it brought up a default background and in the top right, Plasma said 'New Program' or something like that... I thought I pressed a button to bring back default desktop, but it was some kind of new workspace with default background
<ap0c> none of my windows were actually on the taskbar, and when I double clicked the taskbar IRC icon for my client, it went back to my regular workspace...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<PKHG_Peter> Hallo, I am trying to install Ipython for Python3.4, missing now pyzmq.  how to install??
<lordievader> Through pip perhaps, I am not familiar with IPython.
<PKHG_Peter> sry have to go shopping, wife ask me ... (thanks will try pip ?)
<valorie> !info pyzmq
<ubottu> Package pyzmq does not exist in utopic
<Walex2> ap0c: you probably created a new "activity".
<ahox> Hi, how do I change between activity using the keyboard in kde 5? It used to be Meta+Tab, however, this does not work anymore, and I can not find anything in global keyboard shortcuts
<ahox> I enabled already the global keyboard plugin in kcmshell5 kcm_activities
<ap0c> thanks Walex2, will look into 'kde activities', is it KDE specific?>
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<miasma> would someone happen to know how to make kubuntu find md0 (raid1) root? i can't boot my system even though i've set the partition ids to fd
<miasma> so the kernel should autodetect the raid
<miasma> however, when booting kubuntu, i'm left with busybox shell, no /dev/md0, nothing in /proc/mdstat
<miasma> i've mdadm installed in the system
<miasma> mdmadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sd[ab]1 sets up the raid
<miasma> *mdadm
<BluesKaj_> miasma, maybe ask about raid/mdadm etc in ##linux, it seems that question isn't directly related to kubuntu
<miasma> BluesKaj_: it is, it's related to how you do the initramfs
<miasma> BluesKaj_: i have experience with like 5 distros and raid
<miasma> if you set up md support in kernel, it should automatically mount md0
<miasma> however *buntu uses initramfs and modules
<miasma> so something is fucked up
<BluesKaj_> miasma, well , not many raid/mdadm questions arise here ..I'm trying to help you find an answer as quickly as possible and afaik  the ##linux is the right place to ask, believe me.
<miasma> nevermind, i got it up. followed some stackoverflow questions
<miasma> i had to disable quick boot
<miasma> and redo initramfs
<BluesKaj_> quickboot is a pita, it should be banned
<miasma> also kubuntu installer doesn't seem to provide any options for doing raid
<miasma> but it finds md drives if you install mdadm and assemble them
<Ab3L> Ciao a Tutti!!!
<JesseDhammu> hay i have installed chromium on my Kubuntu ..
<JesseDhammu> but i am not able to install flash on it ..
<JesseDhammu> how ever flash videos are working on mozilla
<JesseDhammu> can anyone help ..
<joern> JesseDhammu: install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Ab3L> JesseDhammu, if it doesn't work, try to copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<JesseDhammu> ok
<JesseDhammu> will i find it on the software center ..?
<JesseDhammu> coz apt-get install dosent worked for me
<Ab3L> JesseDhammu, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Ab3L> JesseDhammu, which version of kubuntu are you running?
<JesseDhammu> latest one
<Ab3L> ok. so, before type that sudo apt-get, then try
<Ab3L> JesseDhammu, if it doesn't work, i think you have to activate it with
<Ab3L> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<JesseDhammu> 14.10 LTS
<JesseDhammu> its saying command not found
<Ab3L> JesseDhammu, so the solution of joern should work: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<Ab3L> and then
<Ab3L> sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<Ab3L> btw, 14.10 it may be not a LTS ;)
<JesseDhammu> no no its LTS
<JesseDhammu> oops sorry
<JesseDhammu> not lts
<JesseDhammu> 14.10 64 bit
<JesseDhammu> with plasma 4.14
<Ab3L> JesseDhammu: going out. hope you solved your problem. bye.
<JesseDhammu> thanks for the help
<JesseDhammu> but problem is still there
#kubuntu 2014-12-25
<draikx> Is there a way for me to setup remote desktop onto my home machine, while I'm remote?
<draikx> I can SSH into it just fine (as I am now), but I need to get into my router and find out why Plex isn't reachable.
<draikx> I know I have port 32400 open and forwarded to my Plex media server, but I can't access the server outside of my home network.
<buriedalive> merry xmas?)
<shiggitay> buriedalive, same to you
<SparkMasterTape> So im running kubuntu right now 14.1, feeling like going for a dual boot, already using grub
<SparkMasterTape> wanna dual boot windows 7
<SparkMasterTape> got gparted
<SparkMasterTape> 1 big extended partition
<SparkMasterTape> or make 3, lvm one for linux 1 for 7
<RaSTuS> back
<RaSTuS> Just want to wish all the Kubuntuans a very Merry Xmas, have a great time one and all.
<shiggitay> RaSTuS, thanks! You too!
<supersonic> Hi
<supersonic> for ssh key passwords in the termian i'm getting a popup, how do i get rid of this?
<supersonic> and prevent kde from messing with my display brightness
<marcofe_> hello
<BluesKaj_> Merry Christmas to all !
<DaKubuntu_User> Hello Kubuntu users
<DaKubuntu_User> Not a lively bunch I see.
<andrey> Есть кто живой))
<Arran_> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj_> hi Arran_
<dimitrs> hello
<dimitrs> I've installed 15.04 and driver-manager is also installed
<dimitrs> but I don't find it anywhere
<BluesKaj_> dimitrs, #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask about 15.04, but it doesn't appear in system settings in 15.04 afaik
<dimitrs> how am I supposed to execute it?
<dimitrs> only via konsole?
<BluesKaj_> it's not in the software center ?
<dimitrs> It's already installed. The problem is that I can't find the module
<dimitrs> I only see a .py script of it
<BluesKaj_> dimitrs, plasma 5, correct ? either ask in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1, 15.04 isn't supported here, as I said earlier
<dimitrs> BluesKaj_: thx, I'll ask there
<serg__> i need by help
<serg__> update please me terminate updare
<BluesKaj_> serg__, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ..copy and paste this into the terminal
<hanja> hello
<hanja> how to repair
<hanja> my kubuntu
<shiggitay> hanja, what's wrong with it?
<hanja> It was a problem with Kubuntu and now wonder how to fix things
<hanja> Can be repair in terminal
<Denza252> Hi, how would I install Qt 5.4 on Utopic?
<Denza252> I want to avoid using the one supplied by Qt themselves, plus, I want it to be easily upgradable
<Denza252> Are there any launchpad repos?
<archetech> Denza252,   next ppa
<Denza252> Ah I'll look into that
<dario_> ciao a tutti
<dario_> !list
<ubottu> dario_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2014-12-26
<17SAA9HNL> hey guys
<17SAA9HNL> I need to do full bckup of kubuntu. whts the best tool to do so?
<17SAA9HNL> configurtion, system, folders etc.
<17SAA9HNL> i found this - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-65830.html - nd it sys I should crete  prtition. I will be using n externl HDD. Just wnt to mke sure this will be  decently sfe process
<Dragnslcr> You could also look at tools like partimage or partclone
<17SAA9HNL> imging prtitions?
<Dragnslcr> If you just want a backup of the entire system
<Denza252> Erm...
<Denza252> Is your "a" key broken
<17SAA9HNL> no
<17SAA9HNL> it's my left side of my keybord tht is not responding properly fter using the keybord too much
<17SAA9HNL> it's like some wierd internl buffer tht gets filled nd then the left side of the keybord doesn't respond nymore
<17SAA9HNL> the issue pplies for within grub nd windows 8 on my system
<17SAA9HNL> so I wnt to do n uninstlltion of the dul boot nd get windows 8 to run gin. if the problem persists, i'm returning the 4-month notebook to cer
<17SAA9HNL> sorry, sus*
<17SAA9HNL> nd I see...
<17SAA9HNL> ok, i see.
<17SAA9HNL> "Partimage does not support ext4 or btrfs filesystems." - tht doesn't seem good
<17SAA9HNL> i do hve ext4
<Dragnslcr> I think partclone is better maintained that partimage
<Dragnslcr> I've used Clonezilla, which uses partclone, to create images of Linux and Windows systems
<17SAA9HNL> ok
<morgajel> hey guys, I need some help... I just upgraded from the 3.11 kernel to the 3.16 kernel; now after selecting the new kernel from the advanced grub menu, my screen goes black and the machien freezes at the point where my disk encryption passphrase is supposed to pop up
<morgajel> if I boot it into recovery mode, I'm stuck at a wonky resolution
<Bomber> i hve some uestions bout clonezill
<jdog83> hello
<jdog83> idc of having long term support.  my question is 14.04.1 or 14.10 for newer linux user?
<jdog83> thanks!!!
<jdog83> oh yeah Happy Holidays!
<jdog83> :)
<Bomber> for clonzill, i need to crete  redy prtition for the bckup process?
<Bomber> i'm using n externl HDD
<Bomber> ?
<jdog83> hello, how can i change the image of splash screen? to match wallpaper.
<jdog83> ty
<jdog83> must be the holidays, quiet in here
<Bomber> m I supposed to run Clonezill t boot stge? not inside kubuntu
<Bomber> ?
<JesseDhammu> hello i am using kubuntu, its default mail application has facility to send the retrive mails only. Unlike thunderbird, which your can configure to use as chat clients, add your facebook, google chat, and even IRC...
<JesseDhammu> is there any other option so that i can use Kmail, with all the chat facalities, without opening other applicaitons like messenger and quassel IRC
<JesseDhammu> ..??
<JesseDhammu> or should i just stick to thunderbird..
<Bomber> Hey guys, I think I did  mistke by mounting my Windows 8 prtittion to /mnt. is tht bd? cn I unmount without ny conseuences?
<buriedalive> Bomber u can edit file /etc/fstab (only root)
<Bomber> ok...
<Bomber> um....so if i unmount, will i lose the prtition from the disk?
<Bomber> or will it just unmount>
<Bomber> i men, the prtition ws probblly mounted somewhere else nd by doing wht I did I probblly shifted the mount to  different plce. I just wnt to mke sure I don't lose the prtition
<Bomber> nd....the prtition doesn't seem to be listed on my fstb
<buriedalive> u dont lose the partition
<buriedalive> typin in terminal sudo mount
<buriedalive> see the partitions that u want to unmount
<buriedalive> for example: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<buriedalive> its a dangerous! carefully
<Bomber>  reset fixed it
<MattQC> Hello
<valorie> woah, thunderbird does CHAT? how bizarre
<Bomber> hey. i'm still seeking help with clonezill
<Bomber> or ny bckup method
<donnie> Is this channel and one on Freenode different?
<valorie> this is freenode, donnie
<donnie> valorie: is irc.ubuntu.com a freenode server?
<valorie> ....I think it is just a re-direct, but don't know for sure
<valorie> ubuntu is one of the major users of freenode
<valorie> I do know that
<donnie> ah okay.
<donnie> I have just installed Kubuntu on my system.
<donnie> Trasmission-qt isn't using oxygen theme.
<valorie> excellent, how is it going?
<donnie> I am on Ubuntu 14.04.
<donnie> sorry kubuntu 14.04
<valorie> well, transmission isn't a KDE application
<valorie> not sure how to get it to follow your theme
<donnie> It isn't but it has both gtk and qt version. The Qt version does use Oxygen theme.
<valorie> you'll want oxygen-gtk turned on, but that won't help with qt-only applicatins
<valorie> transmission-qt isn't qt?
<valorie> that doesn't make sense
<valorie> !info oxygen-gtk
<ubottu> Package oxygen-gtk does not exist in utopic
<valorie> oh, pfff
<valorie> I think that is a selection in your systemsettings
<valorie> try alt+f2 and type gtk and see what you get
<donnie> I don't think it does anything with gtk. It is a native qt app.
<donnie> https://www.transmissionbt.com/ see at the bottom of the page their is a pic of qt version of Transmission. It will look exactly like a KDE app.
<valorie> ok....
<valorie> perhaps someone who uses that will show up in a bit
<donnie> okay.
<valorie> I use ktorrent and like it
<valorie> haven't ever used transmission, but I know some do
<donnie> Ktorrent interface is way too cluttered.
<valorie> well, I don't often look at it -- I just seed all the *buntu torrents
<donnie> I think kde-gtk-config is broken. The font stays at 12 point. If I change it back to something smaller like 10 points and restart the systemsettings, it goes back to 12 points.
<donnie> Even if I change fonts to 2 GTK+ apps look like they are using 12 point or larger font size. Chrome doesn't seem to use fonts I have set in systemsettings.
<donnie> Is Kubuntu the most widely used KDE distribution?
<BluesKaj_> Happy Boxing Day to those who observe it :)
<Kolyan> Hello everyone! How can i get KDE SC 4.14.3?
<ikonia> use a repo that contains it
<ikonia> that maps to your kubuntu version
<tuor> hi, when I'm playing minecraft an pressing Ctrl+Space my kde switches to the desktop, how can I deativate this?
<Kolyan> Give me repo with KDE SC 4.14.3 please
<soee> Kolyan: i think its not packaged yet for Utopic or Trusty, as all work was about packaging application and latets plasma vor Vivid
<soee> the 4.14.3 should be package probably ~ first 2 weeks of 2015, but this is only guess as january 16th also beta of Plasma 5.2 is released and a this will require a lot of work to
<tuor> It's only when I'm in fullscreen mode. When I use windowed mode, is shows me the pointer, when I press Ctrl+Space.
<tuor> How can I deactivate, that Cortol+Space is doing anything?
<soee> tuor: either check maincratfs shortcuts (im not sure how the look as i nevr played minecraft), or search in System Settings -> Shortcuts for such combination
<soee> and if it is some global shortcut that might have influance on your apps
<tuor> soee, when I login to Unity it works, it does nothing (Ctrl+Space).
<tuor> soee, I can't any Ctrl+Space. Is there a config file that I can grep on?
<soee> tobiasBora: Unity and KDE are differend DE, so they also might have different combination of shortcut keys
<soee> tuor: ^
<tuor> soee, yes. That's the reason why i'm searching the problem not in minecraft. So I searched for Ctrl+Space in the settings but found nothing...
<adem> hello guys
<adem> i have to keep typing this commant to use gui or even cli   sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<adem> is there a fix for this
<emma> Hey flash stopped working for me in Firefox. So removed flashplugin-installer, but now what?
<emma> now nothing works.
<emma> hello?
<ikonia> flash is a real problem emma
<ikonia> a few weeks ago adobe issued an update that's stopped some things from working unless you have the newer version, and as there never will be a new linux version it's locked a few things out
<ikonia> it's also made a warning appear for a lot of critical software (eg: the vmware web interface)
<emma> Apparently. So what are our options? This could be a linux on the desktop killer for a lot of normal users. Like my mom. Who expect to be able to view videos and stuff.
<ikonia> pretty much none
<ikonia> (realistically)
<ikonia> there are many of suggested work arounds, but the bottom line is, flash is dead (in my opinion only)
<ikonia> move as much as you can to html 5 sites
<ikonia> maybe try pepper-flash, but thats just as bad as gnash in my opinion, and is a worse experience and headache than no flash at all
<emma> by 'move' to html5 sites you mean stop using sites you are now using and go to different sites
<emma> that isn't possible for normal people under a lot of circumstances.
<emma> ikonia: it looks like Mint did something to help its users. What do you think they did?
<emma> Mint claimis you just update and the issue goes away
<ikonia> emma: they appear to be using pepper flash
<ikonia> emma: the debian wiki has a reasonable write up about it https://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<ikonia> it wasn't so much of a problem until Adobe's recent update that basically outdates the last ever version of Adobe Flash onlinux - to the point of not working for a lot of people
<Guest85762> hello
<emma> ikonia: i don't see how they can use peper because peper only works with chrome but mint comes with firefox.
<me_> hello
<ikonia> emma: you can use it as a plugin with other browsers
<ikonia> emma: but this goes back to the hassle I was mentioning earlier
<me_> I use kubuntu but too slow
<me_> and system hangs a lot
<soee> me_: what version ?
<me_> 14.10
<me_> the new one
<ikonia> emma: just as an example http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/fresh-player-plugin-pepper-flash.html I'm not massivly convinced by this page as a whole process, but you get the concept and hassle I am referencing
<me_> and system is too slow too
<me_> can you please recommend a good and stable distro?
<soee> me_: Kubuntu was always stable for me :) Atm. im running Kubuntu 15.04 Alpha 1 :)
<soee> have no problems with it
<ildefonso> hi all!
<ildefonso> quick question, has any of you experienced X memory leaks recently?
<ildefonso> I am observing a serious one, from ~300MB to 2.8GB in just over 3 hours.
<ildefonso> and xrestop reports and usage of just ~191187K
<hakermania> ildefonso: 5 hours uptime at 60MiB
<ildefonso> hakermania: thanks, yeah, all points toward a serious memory leak somewhere.
<ildefonso> I am using kubuntu 14.04, with AMD proprietary drivers.  I'll try switching to open drivers or something like that to discard a possible driver bug.
<ildefonso> however, this morning I had a hard time after uninstalling fglrx packages: system would fail to complete boot, due to a problem on radeon module... is anybody using AMD R9 adapters with kubuntu 14.04?
<dario_> ciao a tutti
<dario_> come va?
#kubuntu 2014-12-27
<papi> hallo
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<hanibana> hi, I have an external disk with some LVM partitions. The KDE Device Notifier doesn't mount this paritions when pluging the disk. Is there any workaround?
<tucnak> hey there
<tucnak> my latest ubuntu 14.10 with plasma5 for some reason comes to locked state after a while
<tucnak> though energy saving settings are set to do nothing in any case
<naftilos76> Hi, is there a dolphin plugin that lets me compress folders/files with a password?
<naftilos76> I am on 14.04
<nicon`> Hi all.
<nicon`> I was using for a long time plasma5, but it stopped working (hangs during 'loading screen' after login), I decided to go back to plasma4. I reinstalled some packages, but I'm sure it's not installed completely.
<nicon`> Can someone help me with giving packages names to install plasma4/kde4 full?
<nicon`> Or maybe someone knows how to fix plasma5? :-)
<nicon`> Previously removing .kde directory helped - but after my last upgrade (which I did today) it stopped helping.
<valorie> nicon`: can you say more about what the problem was?
<valorie> removing .kde was never a good solution; sometimes moving it was
<nicon`> valorie: like I said, I was unable to login to plasma 5 desktop.
<nicon`> It's hanging on login screen.
<nicon`> So I wanted to install kde4 with plasma4.
<valorie> so, did you say that you wanted to use SDDM when asked?
<nicon`> I tried sddm and lightdm.
<nicon`> It was working same way on both.
<valorie> my guess is that you are encountering the problem I had
<valorie> which is that they seemed to be interfering with one another
<nicon`> But I think you misunderstund 'loading screen'.
<nicon`> By loading screen I mean the one after dm (after login).
<valorie> I had to purge lightdm and kdm both for sddm to work correctly
<nicon`> sddm/lightdm are working corectly.
<nicon`> Loading screen is after logining.
<nicon`> It's not exactly hanging - all programs are running fine - just I can't see them and my desktop - instead I can see only loading screen.
<valorie> is this on 14.10?
<nicon`> valorie: yes.
<valorie> so you were using the next ppa to get plasma 5?
<nicon`> valorie: exactly.
<nicon`> Or...
<nicon`> In fact I was using just kubuntu cd with plasma55.
<nicon`> plasma5*
<valorie> oh, hmmm
<nicon`> I installed it when it was released.
<nicon`> I was using for couple weeks.
<nicon`> And sometimes I had same problems.
<nicon`> But moving .kde directory helped.
<valorie> and update and full-upgrade doesn't solve the problems?
<nicon`> After upgrading OS yesterday even moving .kde stopped helping.
<nicon`> Yeah, it doesn't.
<valorie> and you used full-upgrade, not dist-upgrade?
<nicon`> I removed plasma at all and reinstalled it with instructions from kubuntu.org (so with full-upgrade), no help.
<valorie> as the command
<nicon`> Yes.
<valorie> ok
<nicon`> I used full-upgrade.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> next try `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> let's see if something got hosed in the install
<nicon`> Nothing.
<valorie> ok, next try logging into a new user
<valorie> if it is a config problem, a new user will be fine
<nicon`> Tried it already.
<nicon`> Didn't helped.
<nicon`> Previously it did (about a week ago).
<valorie> so now you know something is fundamentally more broken, which you already suspected
<valorie> so perhaps it is time to try purging the PPA
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nicon`> Yeah, I tried this as well today :-D
<valorie> with no luck?
<valorie> :(
<nicon`> No luck at all.
<valorie> well, there are people who know much more than I do, and could perhaps help
<valorie> however, they are either asleep or in transit
<valorie> otoh, if your only other option is to re-install, you might try upgrading to Vivid
<nicon`> Sure.
<valorie> it can hardly be *more* broken
<nicon`> For this moment I installed ubuntu-desktop.
<nicon`> And it's ugly :-)
<nicon`> But at least working.
<valorie> heh
<valorie> I've not done this yet, but here is the info I have: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-vivid-alpha-1
<nicon`> Is there a way to upgrade it instead of install?
<nicon`> Okay, found it.
<valorie> I've been thinking of upgrading just to test, because I've heard two good reports so far
<valorie> yes
<nicon`> Will try, thanks.
<valorie> please report your success or failure - I'd be very interested
<nicon`> Where can I send report? Or should I just send update to you here?
<nicon`> extras repo doesn't work :-)
<valorie> extras?
<valorie> not sure what you mean
<valorie> and just report success/failure here, unless there are actual bugs to file
<valorie> we need those bugs filed of course
<nicon`> there's no http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for vivid.
<nicon`> But distro-upgrade was trying to enable it.
<valorie> that is certainly worth reporting, yes
<valorie> it shouldn't be calling for/looking for something that has not yet been created
<valorie> nicon`: do you have a login here yet? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<valorie> if so, it would be good to report there, and also link bug reports there
#kubuntu 2014-12-28
<floown> hello
<floown> Someone can pastebin me their sources.list pour Kubuntu ? I had a bad experience in add some deposit, I had to reinstall all :o
<valorie> floown: https://paste.kde.org/psefpxjwp
<valorie> keep in mind I have the next PPA
<floown> valorie: thx
<dante__> hi
<monkeyjuice> morning dante__
<dante__> Morning
<dimitris> which is the channel for 15.04?
<monkeyjuice> #ubuntu+1
<kaddi> hi guys.. i'm using kdetalk but can't auth a friend of mine who is on blah.im, supposedly because it can't find the remote server.. i thought kdetalk did support server to server encryption?
<kaddi> anyone here?
<Walex> kaddi: the question is whether there are any people really familiar with just 'kdetalk'
<kaddi> i've been refered to kde-telepathy, where's the a chance of getting someone.. but there seems to be noone there either
<Walex> kaddi: only people with a Microsoft-KDE Platinum Account get guaranteed support during Sundays :-)
<kaddi> yeah, because stating a fact now is officially considered whining and needs to be bashed...
<hakermania> How do I do a feature request for kickoff application launcher?
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<jubo2> G'morning BluesKaj_
<l_r> hello
<l_r> my screen is locked on the guest account asking for a password
<l_r> is this a bug or what?
<l_r> what is the password
<monkeyjuice> l_r:  is this 14.04?
<l_r> yes
<monkeyjuice> found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1377497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377497 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock guest seesion in Kubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<l_r> uh
<l_r> i hoped they would resolve this in k14.04
<l_r> it's long time i have been seeing this bug
<monkeyjuice> something to do with the screen saver?
<l_r> yes, it assks me the passwor
<l_r> i am going to force the guest user logout by killing his session
<l_r> but...it's a dirty workaroung
<l_r> i use to switch from normal to guest user and viceversa on my laptop to make other people safely use it
<monkeyjuice> i never us guest ;)
<monkeyjuice> use
<halunke> hi
<halunke> is there a german supportchan for kubuntu?
<halunke> english works for me, but german would be much easier
<andy123> halunke: that might be #kubuntu-de
<halunke> thx
<j_bob> Just wondering, I've recently installed the Plasma 5 tech preview and most of the apps which don't come bundled with Kubuntu have their icons showing as black squares in the application launcher...is this a known problem?
<soee> j_bob: what kind of apps exactly ?
<BluesKaj_> j_bob, well that's the nature of plsama 5 , but have you updated,upgraded since installing ?
<j_bob> I installed it from Ubuntu 14.10 a few days a go so assume it's the latest build.
<j_bob> When using the search function of the application launcher all the .txt files have black squares as icons as do all image files. I recall PyCharm as definitly having a black icon too. Yet the task bar is able to display it. I've just managed to crash the application launcher so can't check more at the moment
<soee> are you using kubuntu-ci ppa ?
<BluesKaj_> j_bob, don't assume that even the daily image is current, one shoulkd still update and upgrade
<BluesKaj_> bbl
<BluesKaj_> j_bob, don't assume that even the daily image is current, one shoulkd still update and upgrade
<j_bob> BluesKaj_ ok thanks, I've double checked as I was half asleep when I installed 15.04. I'm actually using the alpha 1 release not the daily.
<BluesKaj_> j_bob, so have you updated and upgraded and dist-upgrade, this will bring your graphics up to date as well
<j_bob> BluesKaj_, yeah have run all of those. I can't however see any kubuntu PPAs listed. Do I need to add kubuntu-ppa/next while using the Alpha preview?
<soee> j_bob: do get plasma5 ?
<soee> 8to
<soee> *to
<j_bob> soee, I'm using the 15.04 Plasma5 Alpha preview
<j_bob> Well I went ahead and added the kubuntu-ppa/next ppa anyway, on running update I'm getting 404's on it
<soee> why do you added it ?
<j_bob> I'm guessing it doesn't matter and I'll just install Alpha 2 when it's available
<soee> Alpha1 uses plasma 5.1.2 and stay with it :)
<soee> In january 27th Plamsa 5.2 will be released and you will get updates automaticaly when it gets into Vivid archive
<Z_God> is there anybody in here who is involved with the maintenance of the LTS releases?
<j_bob> Ah I see, thanks soee. That's something to look forward to, as  have been very impressed with this first Alpha
<j_bob> Regarding having alot of my icons being just black squares in the application launcher, is there anything I can do about this? I've checked the bug trackers for plasma5 and kubuntu but can't see anything relevant
<j_bob> maybe I need to delete the application launcher icon cache?
<tuxmax> hi
<tuxmax> i'm a new kubuntu user
<j_bob> hey tuxmax
<tuxmax> some people live in quebec canada here?
<Mmike> Hello, guys.
<Mmike> How can I change the transparency of the panels in KDE?
<Mmike> I plugged in new graphic card and somehow my panels are not as transparent as they used to be
<Guest10105> hi
<soee> Mmike: do you have deskytop effects enabled ?
<Mmike> yup
<soee> are you using propriety drivers or open ? also go to System Settings and in Desktop Effects you should be able to adjust transparency / not sure though if it applies to panel
<Mmike> soee, using nvidia proprietary drivers
<Mmike> soee, fixed id
<Mmike> opengl was turned off
<Mmike> in KDE
<Mmike> so had to enable it again
<Mmike> I was testing R9 280X with fglrx, and I'm assuming switching from nvidia->noveau->radeon->fglrx (and then all of that back) somehow turned openGL off
<Mmike> it's all dandy again! :)
<BluesKaj_> !fr | tuxmax
<ubottu> tuxmax: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Walex> Mmike: I have a 7850 and it works pretty well for most stuff with the freesw driver
<Walex> Mmike: wirth the 14.04 X, MesaGL, kernel.
<mroizo> hello all
<Denza252> Hallo
<Denza252> Not sure where to axe this... but
<Denza252> How good are the closed source nVidia drivers for the 700 series
<Denza252> In utopic that is
<soee> Denza252: 700 are some new cards ?
<Denza252> soee: i guess
<soee> Denza252: im using closed liek 2 years  now and have no problems
<Denza252> the closed source nVidia drivers are pretty good
<soee> atm in my laptiop with 650M im using  346.22 beta
#kubuntu 2015-12-21
<XTREME81> hey Leute ich hab mal ne Frage kann ich mit vpn ssh datenvolumen sparen als ohne
<Unit193> !de | XTREME81
<ubottu> XTREME81: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest44018> ciao a tutti
<Fritigern> !it | Guest44018
<ubottu> Guest44018: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jaafar> Can anyone help me play "guess the name of the debug symbols package"?
<jaafar> libQt5Core.so.5, libqxcb.so, libQt5Widgets.so
<jaafar> so the next time konsole crashes I can produce a useful report
<jaafar> qtbase5-dbg perhaps
<denza242> jaafar: probably
<denza242> it's usually the packagename + -dbg
<jaafar> uh huh
<rkvan> right click or the KMenu dialog for logout/shutdown/restart does not appear, instead is list of virtual desktops. Assistance please?
<jaafar> but as you previously noted, with idiosyncratic variations
<jaafar> :)
<Aranjedeath> is there a button to install the debug symbol packages for all of the kde packages at once?
<valorie> Aranjedeath: no, no magic button
<valorie> however you can list them all in muon packagemanager by searching for -dbg and choose all of them
<BuddyButterfly> why is kde not working properly in kvm?
<BuddyButterfly>  I have very low screen resolution and can not change it.
<BuddyButterfly>  i am using spice
<BuddyButterfly> in xubuntu vm everything worked out immediately. Also automatic resizeing. So Xubuntu detects spice very nice.
<lordievader> BuddyButterfly: What video card are you emulating?
<BuddyButterfly>  I also have done the mistake to upgrade my utopic installation on the laptop.
<BuddyButterfly> Everything was working nicely, dual gc with nvidia, primusrun, brightness control keys etc.
<BuddyButterfly> After updgrade to latest KDE, nothing works. System hangs on boot. Brightness keys not detected and I do n ot get the dual gc to work.
<BuddyButterfly> I am really frustrated and it is a shame for me when my wife says that this is only related to my specials things like me installing linux instead of windows etc.
<BuddyButterfly> lordievader: default qxl
<lordievader> Hmm, that does usually work for me. Does a live-cd work?
<BuddyButterfly> just did a fresh install.
<BuddyButterfly> to be honest. I am able to understand my wife. I have to invest so much time into fixing this things. The result will be that I will never again touch a running system.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> This brings a certain XKCD to mind ;)
<iyuk> hi, does someone know if kde apps 15.08.3 will be available for wily soon?
<soee> iyuk: hi, they are avaialbel through bakports ppa, by will land in standard updates soon (they ar ebeeing tested now)
<iyuk> soee: I've seen them at ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<iyuk> so I suppose is the ppa dedicated for test
<soee> nope
<iyuk> soee: thanks
<soee> landing ppa is for tests
<soee> if you want to test it on your own risk, use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-landing
<iyuk> ok thanks
<jaafar> Thanks to some of you (denza242) I got a decent report from the crash reporter and I'm pretty sure I have this one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353977
<ubottu> KDE bug 353977 in general "Krunner crashes when connecting/disconnecting second monitor." [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<jaafar> I don't think ubottu is reporting that correctly.  On the website it says status "unconfirmed"
<jaafar> Oh, someone commented "bug in Qt" and changed the status nvm
<jaafar> that was fast
<murthy> I think I have virus in my kubuntu installation
<soee> oh ?
<murthy> it all started a day back. I am using an older version of chrome 45555.x.x
<murthy> it all started a day back. I am using an older version of chrome 45.x.x
<murthy> when I use google, the page refreshes a lot, probably 15 times a sec
<murthy> and google presented me with a captcha telling me that there is a lot of unusual traffic from my ip
<murthy> I thought this was confined to the browser, but today, when I open the kickoff the last item opens automatically
<murthy> now it has stopped
<murthy> I have not updated chrome because google had dropped support for old processors, mine is an intel pentium 4 ht processor
<imgxx> Are you sure that your keyboard is ok?
<imgxx> Can you detach it and try screen keyboard?
<jubo2> Got a Kubuntu15.10 here that just went root shell on statup
<jubo2> last problems I saw was that installing some LV2 instuments package dpkg returned an error
<soee> login using command line
<soee> and run: apt update
<soee> and: apt full-upgrade
<jubo2> I'm runnig recoverymode now
<jubo2> Repair broken packages?
<soee> sudo apt-get -f install
<jubo2> I just run the "dpkg - fix packages" and and now graphical is booting again
<jubo2> I restart it again
<jubo2> and back in root shell
<jubo2> if I 'journalctl -xb' what am I looking for ?
<jubo2> how do I search for "error" ?
<jubo2> I was just getting like I like them on mah GNU/Linukka and now it won't boot at all
<soee> BluesKaj: ^ any thouths ?
<jubo2> I tried to install stuff that caused a dpkg error. I reboot and bang it drops from booting to rootshell
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -a then apt -f install , but you should run apt upgrade before apt full-upgrade, and I prefer dist-upgrade personally
<jubo2> at least I got 2x Kubuntu15
<jubo2> gives error
<jubo2> tal-plugins is something kxstudio-meta-audio-plugins-lv2 is requiring
<jubo2> how do I remove the dependant and dependency and thus allow dpkg to fix the system
<jubo2> coz I want to get this broken tal-plugins-lv2 off the "try to install" list
<jubo2> and that prlly requires removing the kxstudio-meta-audio-plugins-lv2
<BluesKaj> don't know anyrhing about those plugins, they're irrelavent to your screen desktop anyway
<jubo2> computer not working. *plays some muzak from the other Kubuntu that still manages to be up
<jubo2> I run "repair with dpkg" from the menu of the rescue mode
<jubo2> then it said it will take 2 packages away coz they are causing apt-get -f install not to run
<jubo2> then I run apt -f install
<jubo2> and I still get system dropping to rootshell during startup
<BluesKaj> which draphics ?
<jubo2> draphic?
<BluesKaj>  graphics
<jubo2> Intel HDA
<jubo2> no Intel HD something
<BluesKaj> intel hda is your audio,, run lshw -C video , then pastebin the output
<jubo2> *-display unclaimed
<jubo2> VGA compatible controller
<jubo2> Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<jubo2> Not fun time
<jubo2> I was just about to get everything set on that OS like I like it
<jubo2> PulseAudio -> ALSA -> JACK bridging was working fine
<jubo2> got a brand new Ardour4.4
<BluesKaj> jubo2, copy and paste the otuput to a pm then , we need to know the brand name
<jubo2> and now unbootable
<jubo2> BluesKaj: for the graphics?
<BluesKaj> yes
<jubo2> I dunno if that is possible from root shell
<BluesKaj> justlook for a brand name in the output then like intel or nvidia or amd
<jubo2> Intel
<jubo2> Intel Corporation
<jubo2> Integrated Graphics Controller
<murthy> imgxx: I tried with a windows install and also scanned with a kaspersky rescue live cd, nothing like this happened
<murthy> my keyboard and mouse is a logitech wireless one. so If detach the receiver, I will be left without mice also. Shall I just turn of the keyboard and try?
<murthy> I just reinstalled the google chrome 45, the problem is not showing right now
<jubo2> any good ideas on what to type to the root shell to get mi system back up ?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, did you install and upgarde any packages via ppa?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yes
<jubo2> I installed some from the KXStudio repositories
<jubo2> they are held in high regard
<jubo2> It got the newest Ardour for example: 4.4
<BluesKaj> ardour 4.4 is in the regular repos
<BluesKaj> anyway try startx in your shell
<imgxx> murthy: you can try keyboard logger. My idea is that your keyboard is just sending wrong signals
<murthy> imgxx: why is it not happening in other installations?
<lordievader> jubo2: What kernel parameters are you using?
<jubo2> I've tried 2 kernels
<jubo2> normal 4.2.0 and lowlatency 4.2.0
<jubo2> I dunno about the parameters
<lordievader> That is not what I am asking, read my question again.
<BluesKaj> which OS?
<lordievader> jubo2: cat /proc/cmdline
<jubo2> Kubuntu15.10
<jubo2> 4.2.0-22-generic
<lordievader> jubo2: Could you run that command and paste the output?
<jubo2> no
<jubo2> It is in root shell
<jubo2> I dunno how to access internets from there
<lordievader> ctrl + shift + c to copy from a shell.
<jubo2> no. that just sends a ctrl-c
<jubo2> I can describe
<BluesKaj> jubo2, cat /proc/cmdline | pastebinit , then post the url in here if that's possible
<jubo2> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/mlinuz-4.2.0-22-generic root=UUID [...] ro recovery nomodeset
<jubo2> *vmlinuz
<lordievader> Why the nomodeset? That is the source of your (graphics) problems.
<jubo2> I dunno
<BluesKaj> omigod .../;
<jubo2> I didn't touh a thing
<jubo2> what is modeset?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> sometimes nomodeset doesn't workj after kernel module/graphics upgrqades
<BluesKaj> jubo2,^&
<lordievader> jubo2: Remove it from your grub config, update grub, reboot.
<jubo2> /etc/grub ?
<jubo2> I dunno and I hungry
<jubo2> hungry thing fixer is an angry thing fixer
<lordievader> jubo2: In /etc/default/grub
<jubo2> lordievader: I canot find string "nomode" in it
<BluesKaj> nomodeset
<jubo2> yeah
<jubo2> cannot find it in /etc/default/grub
<lordievader> jubo2: Hmm, did you modify your grub config elsewhere?
<jubo2> nope
<lordievader> That is rather odd, nomodeset ain't a default setting...
<lordievader> Is it somewhere in /etc/grub.d/*?
<MrSassyPants> heys. After upgrading to 15.10, networkmanager no longer sets default routes automagically. What do?
<MrSassyPants> I already did apt-get install --purge --reinstall network-manager
<MrSassyPants> didn't change anything
<BluesKaj> MrSassyPants,  which default routes do you mean , a lot depends on you router/modem settings
<MrSassyPants> any. wireless, cable, mobile tethering.
<MrSassyPants> default route is the one with 0.0.0.0 as the target.
<MrSassyPants> you know, "route add default gw such.and.such.ip"
<MrSassyPants> I have to enter that part manually because NW doesn't do it.
<BluesKaj> what about your router, doesn't it add the gateway IP?
<BluesKaj> gotta go...bbl
<MrSassyPants> umm... it's part of the dhcp reply
<MrSassyPants> I actually have to extract it in /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases
<MrSassyPants> the issue is that networkmanager / dhclient is supposed to do that automagically but doesnt
<MrSassyPants> oh, apparently apt-get install --purge --reinstall doesn't work
<MrSassyPants> rebootations
<MrSassyPants> I sorted it out. correctly purging networkmanager, isc-dhcp-client and dnsmasq followed by installing them again worked.
<snoob> hello
<snoob> hello
<snoob> <snoob> hello
<russellg> hello
<snoob> <snoob> <snoob> hello
<snoob> <snoob> <snoob> <snoob> hello
<snoob> <snoob> <snoob> <snoob> <snoob> hello
<Pici> ookay
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody
<rodolfojcj> in Kubuntu 15.10 (Plasma 5), is there a way to add a tray icon for an application?
<Khaotic> how does touch screen work for linux?
<genii> On most systems, normally. It would have to be a very obscure or very new touchscreen controller not to work.
<ljFaria> estou com problemas com o comunicador do kubuntu 15.10
<ljFaria> alguem que possa ajudar?
<ljFaria> alguem?
<clivejo> English?
<ljFaria> :(
<cihhan> hi all! I just updated my system (apt-get upgrade) and somehow I lost sound in Firefox (when watching Youtube, as an example). Any suggestions?
#kubuntu 2015-12-22
<cumanacr> hi, I want to know if would be another LTS release next year?
<navik> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LTS
<navik> doesn't seem like it
<soee_> hi, cumanacr
<soee_> yes next LTS release will be April 2016
<soee_> it will be Kubuntu 16.04
<soee_> it will use Plasma 5.5 and  Application 15.12
<navik> misread my own char cumanacr, sorry about that
<cumanacr> thanks everybody
<cumanacr> regards
<cumanacr> bye
<Aranjedeath-> thanks valorie :) (for dbg package tip)
<fooman> lo, anyone using the 5.5 packages from backports-landing ppa?
<fooman> are they stable enough?
<russellg> that would be awesome...
<fooman> anyone using the 5.5 packages from backports-landing ppa?
<fooman> anyone know if the backports-landing ppa 5.5 packages are moving to the backports ppa soon?
<fooman> anyone know if the backports-landing ppa 5.5 packages are moving to the backports ppa soon?
<hay207> hi guys , i played a little with sound settings, now it records sound only from linein but not from microphone
<hay207> Hi, i played with sound settings a bit, now recording records only soundcard output but not microphone..
<eribian> Good Morning
<eribian> Is this the right place to ask for technical questions?
<jubo2> G'morning
<jubo2> still got that bigger laptop unable to boot to Kubuntu15.10
<jubo2> How can I grab the system log and move that to the internet or another machine?
<jubo2> using "dpkg - Repair broken packages" wants to install about-distro and kubuntu-desktop but was not able to authenticate them
<jubo2> using the "safe mode" and then choosing resume normal boot gets the GUI up
<valorie> jubo2: there is pastebinit - command-line pastebin client
<jubo2> ok I install that
<jubo2> ok and where is the system log?
<jubo2> /var/ something
<valorie> mm, let me look
<jubo2> appears to be /var/log/syslog
<valorie> the man says -i [filename] Use filename for input
<jubo2> ok. rebooting
<valorie> I assume it defaults to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jubo2> no networking in there
<jubo2> I copied the syslog and rebooting to safe mode now
<jubo2> I don't know what I'm looking for
<jubo2> http://apaste.info/riW
<jubo2> last thing it says is rsyslogd exiting
<jubo2> I cp'd the /var/log/syslog to another file and opened that up when boot to safe mode
<jubo2> am I getting the right file or the wrong file for figuring out what drops the booting to root shell
<jubo2> I gotta visit the store now to purhase some coffee
<jubo2> back
<jubo2> no.. this is not the portion of the syslog that deals with the unsuccessfull startup
<jubo2> it is just shutting down things
<jubo2> I just assumed it'd be in the end of the file
<valorie> 2am here, heading to bed
<valorie> some help should be along soon....
<jubo2> ok. thanks for your help
<jubo2> I see some JACK errors
<jubo2> I see also kernel message that it "failed to disable graphics turbo" just prior to rsyslogd exiting on signal 15
<Walex2> jubo2: that looks like hw problems, like insufficient voltage or overheating
<jubo2> Last signs of problem I saw before the system went to non-starting state was that some packages I tried to install with apt-get showed some errors
<jubo2> other than that all was fine and kaboom, rootshell on startup
<jubo2> the system stops and drops to root shell right after starting filesystem check
<jubo2> the one that usually runs for couple of second
<lordievader> Systemd shell?
<jubo2> lordievader: "Welcome to emergency mode!"
<jubo2> root@machine#
<lordievader> Yeah, that is a systemd shell. A critical service failed to start.
<jubo2> lordievader: last thing I did was to install some sort of LV2 instruments and filters for Ardour and that experienced some problems
<jubo2> that's the only thing unusual I can remember before system went into the non-starting state
<jubo2> what is the latest syslog file?
<lordievader> jubo2: There ain't such a think anymore. Use journalctl and systemctl to figure out which service failed.
<jubo2> ok. how do I do that?
<jubo2> it's gotta be that the JACK ( which is set to autostart after system startup ) is causing the problem
<jubo2> Someone halp!
<jubo2> I should be getting into Xmasy mood and not "stupid main computer will not start"-mode
<jubo2> no hold on
<jubo2> the PulseAudio is set to start after startup
<jubo2> the JACK is prlly loaded when starting up
<jubo2> lordievader: how do I figure out what service failed to start and how to remedy that?
<lordievader> Start with 'sudo systemctl --failed'.
<jubo2> one item
<jubo2> systemd-fsck
<jubo2> It does display the "Checking disks" for a fraction of second before dropping to root shell
<lordievader> So, you have a broken filesystem?
<jubo2> I dunno
<jubo2> Should I boot to safe mode and run the fsck there?
<lordievader> Rather in a live-cd.
<jubo2> ok. can totally do that
<jubo2> booting to LiveCD now
<jubo2> booted
<jubo2> what's the command to check the disks?
<lordievader> sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/<some-disk>
<lordievader> Assuming you use ext4.
<jubo2> "/dev/sda is in use"
<jubo2> I'm supposed to point it to a partition I think
<jubo2> but I don't recall the numbers of the partition
<jubo2> I used 'ls -la /dev/disk/by-id/' to find the partition numbers
<jubo2> lordievader: it complains that /dev/sda5 is mounted
<jubo2> weird that I am in LiveCD
<lordievader> Unmount it then...
<jubo2> 'umount /dev/sda5' says "not mounted"
<jubo2> yet the fsck says it is mounted
<jubo2> /dev/sda7 should be the /home partition
<jubo2> I fsck that
<jubo2> it seems to have error
<jubo2> ok. now what?
<jubo2> retry booting with the /dev/sda7 fixed by fsck?
<jubo2> the /dev/sda5 gotta be the SWAP
<jubo2> only rational explanation why it is mounted in LiveCD run
<lordievader> jubo2: cat /proc/swaps
<jubo2> already rebooting
<jubo2> IT IS UP!
 * jubo2 hugs lordievader
<jubo2> Feels good to be back
<jubo2> Mah compuutttaaahs operational
<jubo2> Oh noes
<jubo2> another woe
<jubo2> audio volume super-super-super quiet
<jubo2> I've checked that loudspeakers are loud and that volume on the computer is full
<jubo2> is there a volume control in pulse
<jubo2> I got JACK + PulseAudio bridged to JACK for non-pro audio programs to output sound too
<jubo2> I reboot and see what happens
<jubo2> Reboot didn't change a thing
<jubo2> Still can hear the audio from the PulseAudio -> JACK bridge very very silent
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hay207> hi, my microphonenis not working, i can only record soundcard output
<BluesKaj> hay207, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure your mic volumes are turned up.
<hay207> i did
<hay207> im thinking to reconfigure pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> which audio chip ?
<hay207> intel  hda
<hay207> Conexant CX20751/2
<hay207> as alsamixer says
<hay207> i tried changing phonon, pavucontrol too
<BluesKaj> then you don't need pulseaudio. it's just a another layer of audio processing with switches
<hay207> the problem is that it was working , idk what i did to miss it up
<hay207> i uninstall pulseaudio?
<hay207> mess*
<hay207> i try deleting ~/config/pulse
<BluesKaj> I have intel hda, and I purged pulseaudio, buyt you may want to keep it if it was working earlier
<prillian5> I have do an upgrade to 15.10 and KDE5. Now I have following Problem:
<prillian5> Chrome ask on each startup to be defaultbrowser... choosing yes or no effect in nothing... on next startup the question appear again
<prillian5> kontact: Ask me everytime for kwallet-Passwort (even if i set "allow everytime access".
<prillian5> And kmail ask everytime to allow expired certificate (even if I choose "save setting forever"
<prillian5> whats on with kde ... it's a crap.
<iulian> prillian5: You could try going to settings->applications and change the default for web browser to chromium instead of "use application based on link contents".
<BluesKaj> prillian5, open system settings>account details>KDE Wallet>Wallet Preferences Tab, uncheck the box beside "enable the KDE wallet subsystem"
<prillian5> BluesKaj:  I wan't to use Kwallet
<prillian5> But to request all the time the passwort sucks. Before in KDE4 I never had this problem.
<prillian5> iulian: It's set to google-chrome
<prillian5> works like a charm in KDE4 before
<BluesKaj> ok, I never use kwallet so I can't help
<hay207> hi, what's the difference between buildin audio analog stereo and monitor of buildin audio analog stereo  ,found  in pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> hay207, the first is alsa analog stereo and it hands off the signal to pulseaudio/pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> hands off= connects to
<hay207> second?
<hay207> BluesKaj: and the second?
<BluesKaj> is puseaudio/pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio/pavucontro
<alejo0107> Hi
<kitty_> am not getting any sound in my system
<BluesKaj> kitty_, the usual problem is automute is enabled in alsamixer
<kitty_> how to solve that problem then  ?
<BluesKaj> kitty_, open a termina/konsole type alsamixer, then navigatre with the arrow keys to the automute and use the down arrow key to disable automute
<BluesKaj> then use escape key to exit alsmixer, then type sudo alsactl store and enter , there will be no output if it is saved correctly
<kitty_> in alsamixer there is nothing as called automute.
<soee_> juch channels
<soee_> if any is muted
<kitty_> there is S/PDIF , S/PDIF 1 , S/PDIF 2
<BluesKaj> it's to far right, it might be hidden
<BluesKaj> ok open alsmixer again,  F6, choose default
<BluesKaj> kitty_,^
<kitty_> its already default only
<BluesKaj> what other choices are listed in F6?
<kitty_> 0 HDA intel HDMI ,1 HDA intel PCH
<BluesKaj> try 0 hda , that should be your default soundcard as listed in system settings>multimedia>device preference
<kitty_> after selecting 0 hda , shall i exit alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> kitty_, did you check automute is disabled?
<kitty_> still automute is not listed anywhere.?
<kitty_> i dont know how to check autmute
<BluesKaj> does alsamixer show several volume controls after \choosing 0 HDA?
<kitty_> no . everything is same as previous exceptthat card name and chip name has changed
<kitty_> all i know is that it is not toggle mute,i.e., toggle mute disabled
<BluesKaj> ok, kitty you need to change to hda in system settings>multimedia>device preference, use the test button on the bottom right to listen for a sound , unless you have pulseaudio as the default
<BluesKaj> kitty_, escape from alsamixer for naow
<kitty_> ok
<hay207> i m following
<moni> hello
<moni> i just having ubuntu 15.10 is it possible to upgrade to kubuntu
<BluesKaj> what's your setup ? you can add kubuntu-desktop and choose which desktop environment you want to usea t login or you can do a clean kubuntu install
<BluesKaj> moni, do you have separate / and /home paritions?
<moni> blueska, yes i think  so
<moni> do u mean separate drives/
<BluesKaj> they could be on separate drives , but the usual pratice is separate partitions on the same drive
<BluesKaj> moni, I'm just thinking if you have them separate, then you could install kubuntu to / and set the /home mountpoint in the installer thereby saving your data, altho backing it up is recommended bvefore any type of OS install
<moni> how to add kubuntu desktop Blueska//// i have windows in one drive and ubuntu in other drive (partition
<ntz> hello
<ntz> I'm attempting to fix the computer of my boss and nobody from whole #ubuntu is able to help me with one supposingly obvious thing:
<ntz> if I type apt-get update it never finishes and I am unable to determine on what repo it stucks
<ntz> some info here: http://fpaste.org/303999/45079833/raw/
<ntz> ++ additional info here http://fpaste.org/304005/7992001/raw/
<ntz> thanks much
<BluesKaj> ok moni , open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<moni> thanks blueska
<moni> i try this
<moni> blueskaj, what will be the difference between desktop and clean os environment ...
<BluesKaj> ntz, moni with a clean install there no longer be any gtk/gnome/unity based packaged , just KDE/Kubuntu packages, so no duplication in the applications menu
<ntz> for me ?
<BluesKaj> oops ntz , sorry
<ntz> no prob :)
<ntz> unless you know the answer to my Q: also :)
<ntz> nobody since friday was able to help in #buntu - it's wtf or hahaha .. I don't know
<BluesKaj> ntz, check your sources list in the package manager, it shouldn't be 404-ing
<ntz> BluesKaj: http://fpaste.org/303999/45079833/raw/ +++ http://fpaste.org/304005/7992001/raw/
<BluesKaj> yeah i saw that ntz
<ntz> I did it .... still no clue what I should disable in sources.list (and/or why)
<BluesKaj> perhaps change the sources list server
<ntz> I am not ubuntu guy - to be honest I hate ubuntu - so for me it's hard to solve it however I started with debian 15+ years in past so I dare to say, that I know regularly an ubuntu tools
<ntz> BluesKaj: what did you mean with :: ``perhaps change the sources list server'' ?
<moni> blueskaj it is taking 1 gb for kubuntu desktop...installing now. .. thanks for the help ;) blueskaj have a nice day :)
<BluesKaj> ntz, open the software center>sources>configure software sources>in the resulting new gui choose download from dropdown and choose a different server
<dny> hello. i have a quite fresh kubuntu installation. kde does not start anymore, i just get a black screen, not even the login panel. since the last reboot i have installed a few qt5 packages, maybe they broke something. any ideas what i could do?
<BluesKaj> dny, were these qt5 packages installed by upgrading or from a ppa?
<dny> i installed them witb aptget, but i think from the official rep
<BluesKaj> so you didn't add appa to the reos?
<BluesKaj> repos
<dny> it was qt5-default, qttools5-dev-tools and qtdeclarative5-dev
<dny> how can i check the repos from the console?
<BluesKaj> dny, are you in a VT shell? ctl+alt+F2 for example
<dny> yeah, i have that shell
<dny> where is usually the kde is only a black screen
<dny> and xorg log does not show anything weird
<BluesKaj> nomodeset?
<dny> what is that?
<BluesKaj> dny, from the shell /VT  login and run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, or reboot and run the recovery kernel in grub, choose the repair
<dny> i will try that, thank you
<BluesKaj> repair in the gui that results
<dny> but if i remember it correctly, grub does not show me any options, just boots immediately
<BluesKaj> dny, hold the left shift key down right after the BIO??UEFI screen to get grub to appear
<BluesKaj> BIOS/UEFI
<dny> the system is now up to date. but the repair function did not help. still black screen... how can i manually start x or the window manager in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dny, ctl+alt+F1-F6 , then login, then run sudo systemctl enable sddm , then startx
<dny> does not work. "operation not supported". a restart gives me "unit sddm.service is masked"
<dny> are there any lock files / mechanisms ? It might be the case that my last shutdown was not clean...
<aotea> I just followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee as I had someone mention I needed it. And after installing the packages and rebooting I'm just left with a black screen. Can't even get into tty...
<aotea> Or well, I get the kubuntu splash, then it goes black, hitting powerbutton brings the kubuntu splash back before shutting down.
<dny> lost connection :( it seems that sddm was locked. still i just get a black screen instead of x...
<dny> it seems i dont even have sddm installed. is that the current windiw managet for kubuntu?
<dny> ok, with sddm installed i finally see the login screen, but i cannot login
<dny> which packages do i need to reinstall? kind of weird that they just disappeared...
<Taggnostr> is there a way to tell kubuntu/dolphin to use kB/MB/GB instead of KiB/MiB/GiB?
<Taggnostr> it also seems against the ubuntu policies: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy#Correct_basis
<aotea> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=91972 maybe?
<kde_user> hi all just installed this realy great looking distro but theres one little thing i need help in, and its called kwallet
<aotea> Why is the default portrait diffrent in login screen and lock screen?
<kde_user> how does this work, we join and all stay silent?
<hazamonzo> kde_user: usually you ask a question that someone has a chance of answering
<kde_user> ah ok thanks, i asked one so ill wait a bit more
<hazamonzo> for example, a bad question would look like this "I need help! Anyone there to help?!?". A good question would be something like "I tried x,y and z but im not sure why x isn't working. Is there anything else i can try ect?"
<hazamonzo> kde_user: I saw your question. It wasn't a question. looked more like a statement. You need help with KWallet... Good for you?
<hazamonzo> What do you need help with? :)
<kde_user> i was trying not to sound stupid (fail!)
<Taggnostr> aotea, I tried to check there, but 15.10 doesn't seem to have that option
<hazamonzo> kde_user: There are no stupid question :)
<hazamonzo> *questions
<hazamonzo> kde_user: So whats your issue with Kwallet?
<kde_user> i installed kubuntu 15.10 fired up my kmail and kwallet popped up i gave it a password and on reboot it asked for the password but i get system failure -9 and cant sign in to kwallet
<hazamonzo> kde_user: Ouch. That does sound nasty. And its the same password you used the first time right?
<kde_user> yes
<hazamonzo> kde_user: I tried to google if i could find an error like that relating to kwallet but there is very little out there
<kde_user> thats my only gripe i cant find a tutorial or anything of that nature about kwallet
<kde_user> mystery wallet
<hazamonzo> kde_user: Well its usually pretty simple. Its stored password for you. Thats about it!
<hazamonzo> You could open the wallet manager and try to remove the stored password for KMail maybe?
<kde_user> i did that first then i did (mv kdewallet.kwl kdewallet.kwl.bak) and (mv kdewallet.salt kdewallet.salt.bak)
<kde_user> restarted fresh then same thing happenned again
<BluesKaj> kde_user, seems kwallet is buggy after the last upgrade .. you're the 3rd persoin to ask about  kwallet errors since yesterday
<hazamonzo> uh oh
<BluesKaj> dunno if disabling kwallet helps tho
<hazamonzo> Nobody upgrade! :D
<BluesKaj> I don't use it myself , so i can't help much
<kde_user> i hope that gets fixed, its the most logical program to use on this sytem, and yes i disabled it
<kde_user> system*
<BluesKaj> kde you could check launchpad for filed bugs and perhaps a fix
<BluesKaj> kde_user,^
<kde_user> if its a bug then i can wait until the fix gets out for everyone
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm done for the day........later
<kde_user> im out thanks for listening ;)
<aotea> Anyone mind trying to open System Settings -> Displays & Monitors, then enter "Compositor" before heading back "Display Configuration" then hitting the back arrow to get into Overview
<aotea> Tried it 6 times in a row and caught Segmentation faults everytime
<krise> i downloaded skype installation file from skype website and installed it to my laptop.When im tryng to run it , it loads a little time and disapears.when im tryng to uninstall skype it it wont uninstall.What a heck ?
<aotea> Trying to submit a bugreport, found a report that sounds similar that I want to connect my report to, but clicking "Suggest crash is related" does nothing but hightligts the button, clickin close and going next I'm alerted I didn't connect it to existing report...
<valorie> krise: why are you downloading it from the site?
<valorie> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in wily
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<valorie> downloading from various sites can be dangerous; this is why we have a packaging system
<genii> It's in the partner repo
<genii> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<krise> yes i read about that later when i had the problem already, i installed skype after that thru muon and problem still exist. I tried to remove skype but it wont uninstall
<ejay> Hi all. Is there any way to configure magnify glass in okular?
<hay207> hi guys, can i install gnome side by side with kde on kubuntu?
<josharenson> hay207: I have kde and gnome installed on _ubuntu_
<josharenson> so it should work
<josharenson> hay207: but I'm currently debugging some weird display manager conflicts....
<josharenson> hay207: yeah, if you run into issues, just remove sddm and use lightdm or gdm
<josharenson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1446760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1446760 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm and lightdm can run at the same time" [Critical,Triaged]
<hay207> why using sddm?
<hay207> there are better alternatives like gdm
<hay207> or kdm
<hay207> how i mark a topic as duplicate in askubuntu?
#kubuntu 2015-12-23
<Guest27703> ouu
<RoadRunner> Can't test and install Linux images from live USB's on one of my comps.  Get "Boot error" right after BIOS's POST.  But the same live USB's work OK on another comp.  Tried diff physical flash sticks, diff images (ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu).  Diff writing apps (Unetbootin and Universal USB installer). Reformatted a test ubuntu partition and renewed the boot sector from an older WinXP image (dual boo
<RoadRunner> t system).  Insured USB should boot 1st in  BIOS, but when trying to boot into a usb - the result on that box is always the same: "Boot error".  Any suggestions?
<denza242> how do I delete the baloo database
<Aranjedeath-> has anyone observed an updated graphics stack helping the stability of 15.10 on intel gpus?
<Aranjedeath-> I see notes _everywhere_ that this combination is terrible no good, but I'm not looking forward to suffering through ~4 more months of crash to login screen
<VeryBewitching> Aranjedeath-: You're using an integrated GPU?
<Aranjedeath-> I am! laptop :)
<VeryBewitching> And are you asking about the integrated intel microcode driver?
<Aranjedeath-> I doubt it. I've already got a brand new kernel, and that's where I'd expect something like that to hide.
<VeryBewitching> Go to System Settings -> Driver Manager
<VeryBewitching> See if there are options there for your GPU
<Aranjedeath-> using it already
<Aranjedeath-> only one option
<VeryBewitching> And when you login it dumps you to the SDDM login screen again?
<Aranjedeath-> no
<VeryBewitching> Ah, OK
<VeryBewitching> If you can run system settings, turn off desktop effects and compositing
<VeryBewitching> See if that helps.
<Aranjedeath-> It's interesting because I see other people's notes about kde5+intel being terrible, but mine is most triggered by opening tabs in chrome
<Aranjedeath-> which is... hilarious
<Aranjedeath-> there's several bugs in the kde tracker about intel driver + kde5, and basically the advice is move to 16.04 alpha
<Aranjedeath-> but I wish I knew what that actually changed, because if it's just newer xorg+intel driver or something, this can be done without OS update
<Aranjedeath-> but I think the details of what's fixed between the two aren't being made as public so as not to confuse people just looking for the steps to a fix
<VeryBewitching> Both my desktop and laptop are NVidia GPUs
<VeryBewitching> Well if you're experiencing a crash by opening a tab in Chrome, I would assume this has to do with Chrome
<Aranjedeath-> but like I already compile every rc of a kernel (mostly for cfq scheduler)
<Aranjedeath-> VeryBewitching:) this is not useful, though, because no bug reports are sent to anyone when it crashes like that. it hasn't improved in new versions of chrome, and "changing browsers" isn't a choice I'm willing to make
<VeryBewitching> What does ~/.xsession-errors say?
<Aranjedeath-> I'd have to catch it right after it crashes to see. it's full of errors from syncthing right now
<VeryBewitching> Also, add a bug on launchpad for it under 15.10 to be sure it's tracked.  Search for duplicates and site them yourself too.
<Aranjedeath-> I'm sure it is, since there are bugs for it upstream in kde people's bugtracker
<Aranjedeath-> that's where I found info
<VeryBewitching> The Kubuntu 15.04 release saw a lot of bugs on older laptops too, there were more than numerous reports about Plasma 5 and this.  bbiab, gotta take cookies out of the oven.
<Aranjedeath-> yeah this is intel 4600, so not too old
<Aranjedeath-> I'll check that file next time it blows up
<Aranjedeath-> it's got 76k lines right now, so not easy to find a crash
<Aranjedeath-> I wonder if it's malvertising tickling something. I get some great flash player errors in the browser console when running without an ad blocker. I think it's just supposed to crash a process, not the whole desktop though lol
<VeryBewitching> Not sure.  If there's an existing ticket in launchpad, add to it so they know it affects multiple users; if not, create one for it.  That's about all I can suggest.  I tend to run Kubuntu on a desktop PC primarily.
<SebastianTCL> is Jonathan Riddell here?
<VeryBewitching> SebastianTCL: Try 'Riddell' in #kubuntu-devel
<Aranjedeath-> haha woot, dolphin just blew up 3 times in a row. hopefully apport can find something useful
<Aranjedeath-> trying to delete multiple kernel build folders, I now remember why one doesn't do that through a gui
<VeryBewitching> Aranjedeath-: If you're going to be mucking with kernels, I'd highly suggest using VirtualBox so you can avoid creating base system instability.
<Aranjedeath-> grub's never broken in between boots, so that's not necessary
<Aranjedeath-> make deb-pkg works great for years now
<Aranjedeath-> I make oldconfig the config ubuntu ships, anyway
<hay207> guys, in launchpad, i want to translate a certain project, but i see translations as closed..
<hay207> Translation policy
<hay207> how to translate this project then ?
<valorie> what project, hay207?
<hay207> btnx
<valorie> !info btnx
<ubottu> Package btnx does not exist in wily
<valorie> I've never heard of it, and do not think it is a KDE package
<valorie> which is the ones we're in charge of
<valorie> you'll need to ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> or ask on the translation team list or chan
<hay207> ok, i 'll ask in #launchpad
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<krise> Hello, im still having problem with skype, i made a mistake and downloaded installation file from skype website and installed it.of course it does not work and i dont know how to uninstall this software from my laptop
<krise> please help
<soee> krise: you can run it or what ?
<soee> any error ?
<soee> *cant
<krise> No i cant, when i klick on logo it loads about 10 sec and disapears
<krise> soee
<soee> try running it from terminal
<soee> see if it reurns any errors
<soee> installing it from webite package shoudl work just fine
<krise> how can i run it from terminal
<krise> no error no nothing, dodnt show up in muon
<soee> type: skype
<krise> no such file or directory
<soee> and you have skype installed ?
<soee> btw. if you want it in muon  you have to enable partners repository
<krise> yes, i can see logo under menu- internet
<krise> it is enabled
<soee> and if you press ALT+F2 to open krunner
<soee> than type: sky
<soee> does it show skype on the list ?
<krise> shows applications skype
<soee> ah wait
<soee> maybe it is running but you dont see icon in systray ?
<soee> open ksysguard
<soee> and see if skype proccess is running
<krise> hold on
<Pinkamena_D> I have kubuntu-desktop package installed in ubuntu-server with some users. I notice in top that I have "pulseaudio" and "kmix" running for some users which actually is taking a lot of cpu time. There is no sound output for the system whatsoever. How can I cleanly remove these items?
<krise> nope
<krise> dont show
<soee> ?
<krise> i dont see skype running
<soee> try purgin it
<soee> and reinstall
<krise> tell me how
<soee> sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<krise> should be uninstalled but still shows under menu
<krise> nothing canged
<krise> installed again thru terminal, still loads a little and disapears
<soee> menu needs some time to update i thnk
<soee> btw you are on Kubuntnu 15.10 ?
<krise> yes
<krise> latest
<soee> and skype installs without any error ?
<krise> i see skype.desktop file under usr-share apps
<krise> installs without error
<krise> im always having this kind of unreal errors
<krise> problems
<krise> and i always have a perfect solution- reinstall kubuntu
<soee> well hard to say what can be the reason of this, skype works fine for me for a very long time
<krise> thanks for tryng to help me, im going to finish my sauna renewing- chritmas sauna is waiting
<jadergabriel_> hi
<jadergabriel_> somebody install kde 5.5, yet?
<jadergabriel> hello
<jadergabriel> how install kde 5.5, in kubuntu 15.10?
<soee> jadergabriel: wait when it will be available through backports ppa
<jadergabriel> very well
<jadergabriel> thanks
<mahdi_> hjhjh
<jadergabriel> soee: ok
<sorakun> does KDevelop include a designer like QtCreatpr?
<Aranjedeath> hmm, so it just blew up when I clicked a link (continuation of last night) but .xsession-errors has only what looks like a few hundred lines of info since it started just now
<Aranjedeath> overwriting the old error file is not a very helpful feature, haha
<Voyage> I cannot install skype; can anyone have a look? http://pastie.org/10649481#1,3,24,133,227,238-239
 * Voyage waits
<Bomber4Chats> Hi ask
<Bomber4Chats> All*
<genii> Voyage: Do you have the partner repositories enabled?
<genii> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Bomber4Chats> Hey, I'm having trouble with plasmashell, specifically the Taskbar.
<Bomber4Chats> The Taskbar gets stuck in a certain state and doesn't show the latest status of the desktop (what apps are open. It's just frozen. Trying to reform search through the launcher or alt-f2 will freeze at some point
<Bomber4Chats> There's just something GUI issue going on. That along with the message "*ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled"
<Voyage> genii,  I have canonical partner repos enabled. but if you want me to give a command to be sure; I can
<genii> Voyage: If they are already enabled, thats fine then. It's where the officially packaged skype is found.
<Voyage> genii,  ok then why I am getting skype and skype-bin or 86 error?
<genii> Voyage: Did you do a: sudo apt-get update   before trying to install things? If not try that first
<Voyage> yes, its in the pastie I sent
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/10649481#1,3,24,133,227,238-239
<genii> Voyage: What says result of: apt-cache policy skype-bin
<Voyage> genii,  last paste http://pastie.org/10649534#1,18,145,246,262,280
<genii> Voyage: apt-config dump | grep Arch    ( so we can see if you have 32bit architecture enabled)
<Voyage> genii,   at bottom http://pastie.org/10649540#1,18,145,246,262,280,293
<genii> Voyage: So 32bit is enabled. Perhaps try: sudo apt-get install skype-bin:i386
<Voyage> genii,  at bottom http://pastie.org/10649551#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305
<genii> BTW you don't need to re-paste the entire contents every time :)
<Voyage> ya but good for record
<genii> So for the those other packages it lists, do an apt-cache policy for those and see what it says about their version numbers and what repos they will be installed from
<genii> Looks like probably somewhere along the way there is a PPA version interfering with official versions
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> genii,  http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<genii> See if: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386     ...works or not
<Voyage> libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 : Depends: libudev1:i386 but it is not going to be installed or                                libudev0:i386 but it is not installable
<genii> We're in dependency hell now ...
<Voyage> ya :)
<Voyage> isnt it the job of package manager or apt to resolve them?
<genii> Probably the prudent thing to do then is grab the deb file for skype-bin, open it, alter the versions it has verdependencies, repack it and install it
<genii> Voyage: Partially, yes. But also inside the packages themselves
<Voyage> I did the .deb file from skype.com too. it also gives errors
<genii> Better to use the one from partner repo
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> ok, so how exactly to proceed from here?
<genii> Voyage: Make a temp dir:  mkdir temp   then go to it: cd temp     download the deb: apt-get download skype-bin    open it: ar -x <whatever the filename is>
<genii> Voyage: Then: mkdir control     then: tar -xvf control.tar.gz -C control         ( it may be different last extension on the control file like xz or something else, use that if it's different)
<genii> Voyage: After this: pastebinit control/control    ...so I can see the contents and make the needed changes for you to do
<genii> ..or you can add to your existing pastebin with cat control/control     LOL
<Voyage> didnt understood tar -xvf control.tar.gz -C control
<genii> Voyage: Like I said, might be a different extension, like control.tar.xz   or another one like control.tar.z  or such. Use whatever filename extension it shows in result of ls
<genii> work, afk a few minutes
<Voyage> $ tar -xvf control.tar.gz -C control
<Voyage> tar: control: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Voyage> the name of existing file is control.tar.gz
<Voyage> I just dont understand -C control
<genii> Voyage: The -C control   ..is supposed to untar it into the directory called control
<genii> Voyage: so: mkdir control     ...because it doesn't seem it got made yet
 * genii runs back to work for a bit
<Voyage> k
<Voyage> genii,  control$ ls
<Voyage> conffiles  control  md5sums
<genii> Voyage: pastebin now the contents of the file in there called control   ( this is what tells the dependencies it wants)
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/10649630
<genii> Voyage: Do you know how to use nano?
<Voyage> yes
<genii> Good :)  Open the control file with nano. On line 8, change libqtwebkit (>=2.2~2011week36)   to just libqtwebkit (do not forget to keep the comma after it)  ... at the end of that same line, remove  libgl1-mesa-glx and the comma just before it. Save the file
<genii> Voyage: Sorry for lag, back and forth from work to the computer here...
<Voyage> np
<Voyage> hm
<Voyage> genii, done
<genii> Sorry, libqtwebkit4 ( not just libqtwebkit )
<Voyage> sor remove both?
<genii> Voyage: No, is fine
<Voyage> I removed libgl1-mesa-glx
<genii> Voyage: Now, are you in the control dir still, or the one up from there?
<Voyage> yes
<Voyage> in control
<Voyage> do I need to delete libqtwebkit4?
<genii> OK. So cd ..   ( to get one up from there)
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> now?
<genii> Voyage: No, that dep is fine, it's the other which has probs
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> I am up by cd..
<genii> Now we have to make a new control.tar.gz with:   tar -cvf control.tar.gz control/*
<Voyage> going to delete the old one though
<Voyage> old control.tar.gz
<genii> Then add that back into the deb file with: ar -r <debfilename> control.tar.gz
<Voyage> done
<genii> Yes, it should overwrite the one currently there
<Voyage> done
<Voyage> what now?
<genii> Now you should be able to install it with: sudo dpkg -i <debfilename>
 * genii goes for a smoke
<Voyage> genii,  but those are only .gz tar files
<Voyage> its not a .deb file.
<genii> Voyage: Those gz files are whats inside of the deb. If you replaced the control.tar.gz with the one we altered, and then added it back into the deb file with the ar -r command, the deb file in that directory will have the changes we made to the control file
<Voyage> ok
<Voyage> so no need to do anything
<Voyage> goingn to do dpkg -i thedeb.deb
<genii> Where I put <debfilename> you are to replace that with the name of the actual filename of the deb in the temp dir
<Voyage> dpkg: error processing package skype-bin (--install):
<Voyage>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Voyage> wait
<Voyage> genii,  this is what I have v
<Voyage> $ ls
<Voyage> control  control.tar.gz  data.tar.gz  debian-binary  skype-bin_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<Voyage> skype-bin_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb was the file I initially downloaded and did ar
<genii> Try instead then: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends skype-bin_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<Voyage> genii,  installed. what now?
<genii> Voyage: Try now: sudo apt-get install skype
<Voyage> skype-bin:i386 : Depends: libqtwebkit4:i386 (>= 2.2~2011week36) but it is not going to be installed                 Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386                  Recommends: sni-qt:i386 but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<genii> Must be using the skype-bin deb in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Voyage> genii,  should I delete it?
<genii> Let me think a bit first :)
<Voyage> purge skype-bin and reinstall?
<genii> Voyage: Are you still in the temp dir?
<Voyage> yes
<Bomber4Chats> Hey, I'm having trouble with plasmashell, specifically the Taskbar.
<Bomber4Chats> The Taskbar gets stuck in a certain state and doesn't show the latest status of the desktop (what apps are open. It's just frozen. Trying to reform search through the launcher or alt-f2 will freeze at some point
<Bomber4Chats> There's just something GUI issue going on. That along with the message "*ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled"
<genii> Whats weird is that dpkg -i without the --force-depends still had some dependency issue after we already altered it
<genii> Voyage:sudo cp <debfilename> /var/cache/apt/archives         to replace the original there with the altered one. Then try again the: sudo apt-get install skype
<genii> It will probably complain of a different dep than before but lets see
<Voyage> brb 5 minutes
<Bomber4Chats> How do I reinstall kubuntu /plasma?
<genii> Bomber4Chats: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Bomber4Chats> Thx
<genii> I'm not sure that will help anything though
<Bomber4Chats> Yeah, thanks. It didn't. I'm trying to see if I'll be able to switch to gnome, if it'll do anything.
<Bomber4Chats> Nah, I've got some serous KDE /plasma issues
<Bomber4Chats> I think it's actually KDE..
<Bomber4Chats> Taskbar and other components freeze after a second.
<BluesKaj> Bomber4Chats, have you updated and upgraded with apt?
<Bomber4Chats> I've first upgraded using the gui
<Bomber4Chats> Then I used apt
<bartosz_> hi
<bartosz_> can someone help me, i cant install anything via apt-get ... even steam, kwrite
<olymbus> sudo apt-get install steam
<bartosz_> don't work
<bartosz_> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bartosz_>  udev : Breaks: consolekit (< 0.4.6-1) but 0.4.5-3.1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<bartosz_>         Breaks: plymouth (< 0.9.0-7) but 0.8.8-0ubuntu17.1 is to be installed
<bartosz_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<olymbus> synaptik
<olymbus> steam
<Voyage> genii,  did that but same issue
<Voyage> genii,  brb
<Voyage> reboot
<Voyage> genii,  there?
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<bartosz_> it was a mistake installing kubuntu instead of suse
<bartosz_> more and more  problems
<Voyage> :)
<Voyage> bartosz_,  tried debian?
<bartosz_> even installing updates from muon
<bartosz_> no
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
#kubuntu 2015-12-24
<rick> Hi all
<rick__> Hi all
<pektop> need help from someone to guide me in the right direction. I try to install latest kubuntu on imac 2010 and I am getting black screen. Apears to be a known bug with videocard in 2009 - 2010 imacs
<lordievader> Good morning.
<agerber> hello
<lordievader> o/
<agerber> o/ ?
<lordievader> It is a head (o) and a waving arm (/) ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all, Merry Christmas!
<mparillo> Does this help with your iMac 2010 black screen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/534019/ubuntu-on-mac-black-screen
<lordievader> Merry Christmas, BluesKaj
<Yossarianuk> Merry Christmas all !
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas! lordievaderm Yossarianuk :-)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, even ;-)
<lordievader> ;)
<lordievader> Thanks :D
<BluesKaj> very windy here , +11, 70Km winds
<BluesKaj> green Christmas as well
<Yossarianuk> Wet Xmas for the UK by the looks of things
<Yossarianuk> maybe off-topic but anyone else going to try solus-project v.1 (released tomorrow)
<BluesKaj> 2 yrs ago it was -25C,  frankly I don't mind "Global Warming"
<Yossarianuk> BluesKaj: that is very cold...
<BluesKaj> Yossarianuk, what's solus-project v.1?
<Yossarianuk> Desktop focused Linux OS.
<Yossarianuk> with own packagemanager/desktop (budgie desktop)
<Yossarianuk> https://solus-project.com/2015/12/20/this-week-in-solus-install-15/
 * BluesKaj searches
<Yossarianuk> It looks like an actual desktop also (like KDE) no tablet based nightmare (unity/gnome3)
<Yossarianuk> Not trying to move people away from Kubuntu (kubuntu will always be my main desktop...) just always interesting to see new desktops...
<Yossarianuk> also interesting to see a distro that purely targets the desktop (no server packages available..)
<Yossarianuk> anyway if anyone is bored of the family tomorrow you could check it out when its released.
<soee_> it is gnome ?
<Yossarianuk> no
<Yossarianuk> its the budgie desktop
<soee_> buggie ? :D
<Yossarianuk> it uses gnome libraries though (like cinnamon/pantheon, etc)
<Yossarianuk> I tried it months ago - far more lightweight that the 'big' linux' desktops and still fairly functional, I could use it (unlike gnome3/unity)
<Yossarianuk> (I realise this is well off-topic..)
<BluesKaj> Yossarianuk, dpkg/apt package management?
<soee_> on my try list are atm. tanglu and manjaro
<BluesKaj> tried fedora 23 kde spin , not for me, it was badly broken
<Yossarianuk> BluesKaj: no it has its own package manager
<Yossarianuk> (well I think its their own..)
<Yossarianuk> https://wiki.solus-project.com/Package_Management   -> epokg
<Yossarianuk> hence it being fairly interesting - desktop focused - own desktop (which i'd say is better than gnome3/unity) - own package manager.
<Frank91> hello
<Frank91> How to setup mediatek wifi
<Frank91> mt7610u
<Yossarianuk> <Frank91
<BluesKaj> Frank91,  http://superuser.com/questions/738096/how-to-install-mediatek-mt7610u-rt2860-driver
<Yossarianuk> Frank91: what version of kubuntu ? And have you checked 'driver manager' ?
<Yossarianuk> I found a similar link also -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/674116/how-to-install-tp-link-t2uh-wireless-adapter-driver-ralink-mt7610u
<Frank91> Asus usb ac51
<Frank91> It didn't show up at driver manager
<Yossarianuk> what version of the os ?
<Frank91> 14.04 LTS
<Yossarianuk> you 'may' find that your h/w is supported in later versions easily (i.e 15.10) looks like you may have to manually compile (as the links sent show) on your current OS.
<Yossarianuk> this 'may' help also -> http://hprath.com/2014/06/cisco-linksys-ae6000-ac580-media-tek-mt7610u-mt7630u-mt7650u-linux-x64-driver-patch/
<Frank91> Ok I'll try it later because I'm Using Windows
<Frank91> Thanks homie
<Frank91> @Yossarianuk Why it not auto set up
<Yossarianuk> Frank91 - well perhaps the driver wasn't in the kernel when 14.04 was released   - it may be now.
<Frank91> I have a old device which name is D Link DWA 127 ,it will auto set up
<Frank91> But that device is lost is lsub list
<Frank91> I couldn't find it
<Yossarianuk> hmmm - my machine has suddenly slowed down - looking at system monitor looks like dbus-daemon is using up 3.5 GB memory (not virtual)
<Yossarianuk> any ideas how I can look into what its doing and why its using so much ram?
<BluesKaj> Yossarianuk, type dbus into the process search box and see how many instances are listed
<Yossarianuk> I can see 3 dbus-daemon processes  - one owned by my user (thats the one using 3.5 GB), one owned by messagebus (low ram) and one owned by sddm
<BluesKaj> wow, wonder what's using so nuch ram ....akonadi and baloo indexing maybe?
<Yossarianuk> hmm baloo is running.,..
<Yossarianuk> looking at top the highest process (using 100% CPU) is kded5 [kdeinit5]
<Frank91> MerryChristmas
<MerryChristmas> Frank91: Merry Christmas to you too. :)
<Frank91> Why Christmax call X'mas
<Yossarianuk> hmmmm going to have to reboot I think
<Yossarianuk> Frank91: no idea, its easier to type though
<BluesKaj> Frank91, it's Christmas to me ...I'll jet the retailers call it Xmas
<BluesKaj> supposedly X stood for Jesus in Greek and was adopted here, butother sources show it stood for the cross which is easter
<Frank91> why 64 bit call amd64 not intel64
<Frank91> any idea
<BluesKaj> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<BluesKaj> Frank91,^
<jubo2> mmmhh.. undocking problems
<jubo2> After graphical login and loader bar done the display of the undocked machine goes black.. Hitting ctrl-alt-F2 gives textual login that says "Cannot open display "default display"
<jubo2> ... upon successfull login
<jubo2> luckily I brought 2 compuutahs to my Xmas place
<jubo2> It's thinking of the external monitor as primary?
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<Voyage> can anyone help me with installing skype: http://pastie.org/10649575#1,18,145,246,262,280,293,305,323
<mparillo> It looks to me that your problem is not so much skype (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype) but the broken packages. Alas, you have done all that I know how to do for broken packages.
<Voyage> hm
<MuffinKoenig> hey
<mparillo> Voyage: Have you tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/583763/how-to-fix-or-re-install-the-broken-packages-resulting-from-updates-installation
<Voyage> mparillo,  no
<Voyage> mparillo,  http://pastie.org/10650986
<kubuntu> hi
<Guest31795> can i install kubuntu on my desktop
<Guest31795> i really want an alternative to windows
<Guest31795> Kubuntu is much more polished
<Voyage> http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<jubo2> Where can I tell my Kubuntu15 that it's inbuilt display exists and should be used while the other display is not here?
<jubo2> temporarily
<MichaelTunnell> so I think I may have messed up KWin :)
<MichaelTunnell> I created a window rule for active and inactive opacity. I set it to force to make it permanent. Now I can not get it to remove the setting even if a reforce it with another rule
<MichaelTunnell> I deleted the original rule to see if it would remove an effect upon deletion but it seems like it doesnt
<MichaelTunnell> I have checked my kwinrc settings and kwinrulesrc settings but neither one of them have any indication that they are cause this to happen.
<MichaelTunnell> oh I forgot to mention that I created the Window Rule to be a Global rule with the classes and such set to "Unimportant".
<MichaelTunnell> Does anyone know how to reset rules entirely? I have other rules that I've already backed up so if I can just reset the rules and import the ones I want that would be an acceptable method for fixing it to me.
<MichaelTunnell> ahoneybun_: you wouldn't happen to know a solution for my KWin issue or know who might know?
<MichaelTunnell> so I solved the problem I was having. It kept the settings in a cache somewhere or something. I decided to rename kwinrc to make it rebuild that file and then put all my customizations back in. That worked and my settings are back to normal.
<Voyage> any help for this skype insalling issue? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<Aranjedeath> looks like sudo apt-get install libqt4-opengl:i386
<Aranjedeath> ah, libcgmanager can't be installed
<Aranjedeath> well I guess you're already staring at your solution
<Voyage> Aranjedeath,  http://pastebin.com/LPtssGUv
<Voyage> TJ-,  please respond to my private message
<juan_> hello
<juan_> cant getfirefox to play vedios can any one help
<juan_> happy holladays
<Voyage> juan_,  ask in #ubuntu. it has more trafic
<Voyage> juan_,  you might need flash plugin
<juan_> how do i down load it
#kubuntu 2015-12-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks, and Merry Christmas!
<Voyage> Hi
<soee> hiho
<Voyage> Can anyone help me with installing skype and managing the conflicts at http://askubuntu.com/questions/713108/skype-unmet-dependencies-conflict-in-kubuntu-14-04-lts
<soee> Voyage: i suggets to ask on #ubuntu
<Voyage> soee,  I am banned from there
<soee> why ?
<Voyage> Thinking dispute with an op
<Voyage> we both think we are correct
<Voyage> op wins in channel
<soee> what is output of: apt-get -f install
<Voyage> done all that
<Voyage> see http://pastie.org/10651012
<soee> try: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<soee> tahn update
<Voyage> soee,  did that
<Voyage> see http://pastie.org/10651012
<soee> where did you ran this command ?
<Voyage> the paste shows all
<soee> i dont see command: dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Voyage> soee,  line 293 and 301
<soee> 293 is $ sudo apt-config dump | grep Arch
<Voyage> it shows that the arch is added in past
<soee> also why do you installs skype-bin, use just skype
<Voyage> skype-bin is needed by skype
<Voyage> its a conflict
<Voyage> dont you know?
<Voyage> I was debuging by installing skype-bin to see what errors come
<Voyage> the error trail and dependency tree is listed in my pastes
<Voyage> soee,  these are the conflicts pastebin.com/LPtssGUv
<Voyage> do you have any idea how to resolve them?
<soee> can you install: ia32-libs
<Voyage> it is not recomended
<Voyage> its old and outdated
<soee> meh :/
<soee> hard to say, i had not problems on 15.04, and 15.10
<burillo> hi all
<burillo> i've just installed 15.10, nothing is installed yet
<burillo> and KDE telepathy doesn't work
<burillo> i've created an account, but it can't connect. going to system settings -> online accounts and trying to change the settings of the connection crashes plasma
<soee> burillo: there is some now bug with accounts i think
<burillo> this bug is likely upstream as the same thing happens on Chakra
<burillo> which isn't Ubuntu-based
<soee> yes it Applications related
<burillo> any ETA on when it will get fixed? any workarounds?
<soee> i have no idea, better to ask on #kde-devel
<cytadela8> Hi, whats in charge of updates popup in kubuntu?
<cytadela8> Is it a piece of software from kubuntu developers?
<cytadela8> or a KDE thing?
<cytadela8> In other words, what piece of software is in charge of running apt-get update automatically?
<linuxrunner> I'm the onlyone on other than you that's talking, unfortunately
<cytadela8> linuxrunner: :(
<cytadela8> I'll assume it's a piece of software from Ubuntu
<linuxrunner> dunno
<BluesKaj> cytadela8, it's a setting in your software center/package manager
<BluesKaj> if you care to open it and explore it's options
<cytadela8> BluesKaj: thanks, so I assume it's a piece of software from Ubuntu developers.
<cytadela8> and this anwers my question
<cytadela8> thank you :)
<BluesKaj> cytadela8, or you can updatw and upgrade in thew konsole/terminal,with : sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, and for major kernel and kernel module upgrades, sudo apt dist-upgrade
 * BluesKaj dons his glasses
<BluesKaj> phat phinger syndrome
<cytadela8> BluesKaj: Personally I'm using always terminal and that wasn't my question. My question really was: "Whats in charge of updates popup in kubuntu? Is it a piece of software from kubuntu developers or KDE thing?". I'm not even using Kubuntu, so i wasn't able to check myself easly :P
<BluesKaj> cytadela8, it would be the OS developers resonsible for package management since KDE is used with many different OSs as a desktop integrated with differnt package mangement systems
<cytadela8> BluesKaj: Thanks, this is what I assumed, but wasn't sure.
<BluesKaj> cytadela8, for example rpm on redhat, yum on suse, pacman on arch, all different package systems
<BluesKaj> oops yast on suse ...it's ben a while :-)
<leonhand1> Hi, what is the recommended way to do backups for "normal" users in Kubuntu these days?
<leonhand1> i.e. something with a GUI that shows you that it's working and if possible even a way to configure it using a GUI.
<BluesKaj> leonhand1, what kind of "backups", data or...?
<aotea> How do I upgrade kde? I'm currently using KDE Plasma Version 5.4.2
<rtech> hey, i just copied my user account from my desktop to my notebook and my notebook freezes at the sddm screen as soon as i hit enter after entering password
<rtech> I assume its because my desktop pc has 3 screeens
<rtech> does anyone know where this config is saved?
<rtech> has nobody an idea?
<soee> aotea: in Kubuntu you will have to wait for 5.5, developers are working on it
<soee> rtech: im not sure, one of teh files inside .config folder probably
<aotea> soee, ok thanks
<soee> rtech: simple test, rename .config folder to .config_bak and try to login then
<rtech> soee: sounds right, is there any possibility to debug the profile? because i would like to keep the profile on my desktop and my laptop as synchron as possible
<rtech> or do i have to rename every file to find the wrong one :/ ?
<soee> a lot of file syou can exclde by its name as they are not related to screen configuration at all :)
<rtech> all right i will log out and check if it works with a new profile
<alonebfg> hi all i wonder if somone could hel me please been using mate and ubuntu first time used kde desktop thought i woud gi it a try
<alonebfg> how to I create a shortcut to chrome app launcher
<alonebfg> anyone any idea
<BluesKaj> alonebfg, which kubuntu?
<alonebfg> 15.10
<alonebfg> have installed chrome but cant find it i know unity i can search for it and lock it and mate found it as well
<alonebfg> just not kde never used it befor so still learing sorry
<BluesKaj> alonebfg, right beside the kmenu you can create a launcher by dragging icons into the panel
<alonebfg> have tried that must be doing somthing wrong
<rtech> sorry, thats my paste https://paste.kde.org/pfu7kmqa1
<soee> check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DarkEntity> Hey, I need help, I have Kubuntu 15.10 but my USB 3.0 external hdd wont show up at all and I need those files very badly. it does work on other computers.
<russellg> Does it work if you plug it into a USB 2 port?
<DarkEntity> russellg: I will check right now.
<DarkEntity> russellg: Yes, on a USB 2.0 it works.
<DarkEntity> But I am working with large files, transfering over USB 2.0 will take much much longer, I need the USB 3.0 port working.
<russellg> Alright. I've actually had the exact problem, I think it is a BIOS setting. Let me try to find it
<russellg> What motherboard do you have?
<DarkEntity> russellg: ok, standing by.
<DarkEntity> Its a Acer laptoip V572
<DarkEntity> *laptop
<DarkEntity> It does have UEFI.
<russellg> have you recently ran a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<DarkEntity> yeah, about an hour ago when all of this started... oh no... is it related?
<DarkEntity> This is a 100% clean install, a new computer.
<russellg> It shouldn't be...
<russellg> Quote from a fourm: disabling "EHCI hand-off" and "Legacy USB 3.0 support" (support for USB 3.0 devices on legacy operating systems) in BIOS fixed the problem for me
<DarkEntity> alright, I will do that right now, thanks!
<russellg> Can you try going into bios settigns and looking for those settings? I specifically rememver EHCI hand-off fixing problems for me.
<DarkEntity> I will come back to let you know.
#kubuntu 2015-12-26
<frankchen> hello
<frankchen> how can i setup asus usb ac51
<DANtheBEASTman> how can I turn off the display manager in 15.04? running `systemctl stop sddm` does in fact stop the display manager from running but also somehow the login prompt one normally sees in a tty and kills my ssh session.. `service sddm stop` does this too
<DANtheBEASTman> and unless this is a feature it's also reproduced on live images
<lordievader> Good morning
<frankchen> hello
<soee> hi
<frankchen> can i use fimrware ralink to set up my wifi
<frankchen> ??
<frankchen> any one
<skreech> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frankchen> hello
<frankchen> it doesnt show my device RT2870
<skreech> What kernel do you have?
<frankchen> 4.2.0
<skreech> Can You pastebin the output of lsusb ?
<lordievader> frankchen: Do you run Xenial?
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.22.24 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<lordievader> Ah, never mind Wily already had 4.2.
<skreech> :-)
<frankchen> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
<frankchen> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<frankchen> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp.
<frankchen> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<frankchen> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<frankchen> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 045e:0719 Microsoft Corp. Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter
<skreech> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<frankchen> https://paste.kde.org/pli4rrx54
<lordievader> frankchen: Is the ralink firmware installed?
<frankchen> what do you mean
<frankchen> fimeware-ralink ??
<frankchen> firmware-ralink_0.43_all
<frankchen> ??
<lordievader> !info firmware-ralink
<ubottu> Package firmware-ralink does not exist in wily
<mac__> Hello,Im new to IRc
<lordievader> Hmm, well that yes. Seems it is no longer a seperate package. You could install linux-firmware-nonfree or something.
<frankchen> Yep installed ,and then??
<skreech> mac__: Hello
<frankchen> hello
<frankchen> IRC FC
<frankchen> installed and whatshould i do
<lordievader> frankchen: Well, it should work then. Does 'ip link' show the wireless chip?
<frankchen> https://paste.kde.org/ponw5fwro
<lordievader> frankchen: It is likely enx9acfe0d78e98
<frankchen> It seems that it dosent  show
<frankchen> I am  new Ubuntu user and i dont know what you mean
<lordievader> frankchen: What is the output of 'sudo iw list'?
<frankchen> oops
<frankchen>  nothing
<lordievader> Hmm, did you reboot after installing the firmware package?
<frankchen> nope
<frankchen> should i reboot
<frankchen> ??
<lordievader> Yes.
<frankchen> OK wait for me
<frankchen> hello
<frankchen>  I am back
<frankchen> nothing show on iw list
<frankchen> lordievader
<frankchen> are you there homie
<lordievader> frankchen: Relax, this is IRC, contrary to popular belief a very indirect medium...
<lordievader> frankchen: What does 'lsmod | grep rt2800' output?
<frankchen> nothing
<lordievader> frankchen: Does 'lsmod | grep 7601' return anything?
<frankchen> nothing
<frankchen> Ihttp://www.amazon.com/Dual-Band-Wireless-AC600-Wi-Fi-Adapter-USB-AC51/dp/B00HM0K61Y
<lordievader> There might be something in the kernel log: dmesg | grep '7601\|rt2800'
<frankchen> This is my adapter
<denza242> lordievader: how would I reset the baloo database
<lordievader> denza242: No idea, not something I use.
<frankchen> https://paste.kde.org/p7ojte6p0
<denza242> rip
<frankchen> lordievader
<frankchen> https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/USBAC51/
<lordievader> frankchen: Not really what I was hoping for, did you try removing and reinserting the device after you had rebooted?
<frankchen> https://paste.kde.org/pxwcijegr
<frankchen> lol
<frankchen> https://github.com/likwidoxigen/mt7610u_wifi
<frankchen> Will this one work??
<lordievader> Very unlikely, besides it is not really supported to run custom kernels.
<lordievader> frankchen: This might help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300091
<frankchen> But my device is mt7610u
<lordievader> There is a rt2870 on that github wich is linked to.
<frankchen> so it might work,right??
<lordievader> It might, if you take that one instead.
<frankchen> still not work
<lordievader> Is there a kernel module loaded this time though?
<ubone> how can i contribute a few symlinks to the oxygen-icons to have the xdg-dirs work by default and use the available icons for downloads, videos, pictures, etc. dirs? http://i.imgur.com/uzomoY6.png
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ProCat> hi
<newbie> Hello!
<bbruun> Just installed Kubuntu 15.10 and switching activities, after getting Meta-tab working is extremely slow and doing meta-tab fast after eachother makes some apps appear on the secondary activity, where they don't belong
<bbruun> anyone know about tweaking the activity change settings?
<bbruun> used to run Sabayon, same KDE/plasma version, where activity change was instantaneos - need to fix it
<Guest247> hi
<russellg_> hi
<Guest247> i'm new here
<russellg_> welcome to the party!
<Guest247> how it works  ?
<Guest247> thank you
<russellg_> I'm pretty new too, but as far as I know, if you have questions here is a fantastic plcae to get answers.
<soee_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest247> oh that's great
<Guest247> ok , why I can't  Install GyachE on my system  ?
<russellg_> what have you tried?
<soee_> !gyache
<Guest247> GyachE messenger
<soee_> !gyachi
<Guest27112> hi
<Guest27112> hi
<tornado123> hi
<soee_> hiho
<tornado123>  where are you from ??
<bibo> icone de rede não aprece na barra de tarefa do kubuntu 15.10
#kubuntu 2015-12-27
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i installed kubuntu latest, and inside dolphin when i right click a folder, the compress option is missing
<silv3r_m00n> how do i get it back ?
<calcmandan> newly obtained toshiba sattelite. on first boot i launched into kubuntu 15.10 live flash drive. Went through the process of installing kubuntu. It was successful, and upon reboot the system alerted to no operating system installed. Figuring grub didn't install properly, I repeated the install, this time enabling LVM. same thing, no OS installed. This time, figuring it was an issue with the partitions I manually began removing partitions in partition
<calcmandan> manager while booted on live. there's one large partition sitting on the drive that I can neither remove or resize. I'm at a loss of what to do at this point.
<skreech> thrik: ls it a UEFI setup?
<Guest18670> hi
<aotea> Is Plasma 5 available for 14.04 LTS?
<lordievader> aotea: No, and it is very unlikely it will ever be.
<lordievader> You need 15.10 for Plasma5.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Morning ...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Smurphy
<mi> hello. is anybody from Romania Here?
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: is from Romania, I think.
<aotea> My Kubuntu 15.10 lacks Memtest in Grub menu. I don't have a folder /boot/grub/grub.d. How can I get and run a Memtest=
<Graf_Westerholt> I upgraded to Kubuntu 15.10 and now it seems KWallet has old passwords. There are not the current passwords.
<BluesKaj> sorry Graf_Westerholt , I can't be bothered with Kwallet, so i can't help
<Graf_Westerholt> Is the comic widget broken?
<toadvine> any idea what package would provide kf5kipiconfig.cmake? I'd have guessed libkipi-dev, but after installing that I'm still getting an error that it isn't there when I try to build gwenview
<toadvine> I don't see any other packages that look very likely, and I'd prefer to not shotgun-install every kde dev package if I can avoid it
<toadvine> nevermind, looks like it's supposed to be in that package but is missing due to debian bug 803450 upstream
<ubottu> Debian bug 803450 in libkipi-dev "libkipi-dev lacks KF5KipiConfig.cmake" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/803450
<aotea> Is Memtest included in the 15.10 USB installer? And how can I get it to work on an UEFI bios
<Taggnostr> I'm trying to download some photos from a memory card -- with previous versions of kubuntu when I entered the memory card it gave me options like "download photos with gwenview/digikam" but now I only see "open with file manager".  From gwenview I also can't find any way to download them.  How can I download them?
<aotea> Taggnostr, Can't drag and drop them from Dolphin?
<Taggnostr> the camera makes a DCIM dir with several subdirs, and the photos are all scattered through those dirs.  I used both digikam and gwenview in the past to automatically import/rotate them from all these dirs, but now I can't find a way to do it with gwenview
<Taggnostr> digikam should still be able to do it, so if I can't find a solution I guess I'll reinstall it
<Taggnostr> ok, I'm doing it with digikam and it seems to work fine
<Dragnslcr> Taggnostr- it may be a feature that hasn't been implemented in the new version of Gwenview. A lot of the KF5 versions of applications are still missing some features.
<Taggnostr> ok
<jnix> Hello folks! Is there a comprehensive "how to troubleshoot X issues" for kubuntu 15.10?
<jnix> ubuntu docs are all over the freakin place and I think i'm finding info on deprecated versions
<jnix> I shut my laptop lid earlier, it auto-switched to my 2nd monitor.... til i rebooted... then had nothing but a black screen heh.. Not sure how to go about troubleshooting this in an Ubuntu system,  i'm a fedora user primarily
<aotea> jnix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen maybe?
<jnix> hey this might be perfect :)
<jnix> I ended up having to nuke .kde and .config and reboot
<jnix> and i had just finished frickin configuring/customizing my desktop too :(
<jnix> i'm liking plasma 5 but am sort of missing kde3.5 right now.....:)
<aotea> Did you not just "cp .kde .kde_backup" or something?
<jnix> doh, no i nuked it
<aotea> My grub.cfg is missing menu option for Memtest, and I tried doing "chmod +x" to memtest in etc/grub.d/ and updating grub. Still missing that menu option. How do I get that option in Grub?
#kubuntu 2016-12-26
<Dienonymous> In my channel please do not want intruders or people that cause me problems I have ideas and conversations to talk if I pass the link ern my channel grateful
<Dienonymous> Censorship and freedom of expression do not have laws here look that is condemnable and discrimination but I do not want to confuse a kind request with supplication
<Dienonymous> Look that laws are egalitarian
<Dienonymous> I do not want a problem but do not believe that having an operating system irc or chat or software will escape the laws censorship and discrimination are already coming far
<Dienonymous> Remember I am in a problematic and the people must find out who scensuran the town
<Dienonymous> I do not seek to involve everyone but those who before a judge should express their problem with a mentally disabled and as they are the operative system they have my ip and you can easily find out that I am not joking I have to make a trial barely covers the money and I do not I would like to siten to a fair if we go to dog face can stop committing crimes
<Dienonymous> Greetings new mind could tell me where I can get the link to my channel for friends
<Dienonymous> si mis amigos los 0+0 discriminados
<Dienonymous> LINUXMINT WILL HAVE TO INTRODUCE ITS HEADS AND OWNERS TO AN APPLICATION FOR DISCRIMINATION TO A DISABLED PERSON WITH MY LEGAL DEFENDER AND MY PROTECTIVE COURT AND MY PROTECTIVE ATTORNEY
<ozzo> hi all
<ozzo> i am newbie in ubuntu pleace teach me
<ozzo> how i can serch all chanell in irc
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<AceKing> Hi BluesKaj
<AceKing> Quick question. I hope... LOL I have a secondary hard drive in my PC. For some reason I can't save, or move files to that drive. I get a "Cannot write to" error. How can I fix that?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, do you have the drive's UUID entry listed in /etc/fstab?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, run lasblk to see the drives on tour system then run sudo blkid to see their UUID identifiers
<BluesKaj> lsblk, eather
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, I do see it
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I have the UUID Identifier
<BluesKaj> copy the UUID with long string of numbers and letter to /etc/fstab with as kdesudo kate in the run command , leave out the quotes, then give the drive a path like /media/your username or some such , use the spacebar tp move across the entry use the same entry settings as your /home or / dir
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Thank you!
<BluesKaj> AceKing, it should look something like this: UUID=f35ea143-55cd-497d-8a4e-4fcd255dd4f3 /media/kaj      ext4    defaults       0      2
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> you'll need to reboot
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> I'm experiencing some problems with K16.10
<jubo2> I had to boot to Win10 to fix an NTFS formatted USB3.0 stick, sometimes the system freezes except cursor motion, FireFox not opening up all the windows of the previous session and such
<jubo2> the freeze is temporary and the system does the clicks and focuses and such in rapid succession once freeze is over
<jubo2> If I need to keep on recreating my 2nd FF window every now and then that is really annoying
<jubo2> in K16.04 it would just say "Ooops. This is embarracing. Failed to close all windows. Restore?" to which I always answer yes and thus have my both browser windows that I need to do my stuff
<jubo2> So .. wait for bugfixes or move back to K16.04? Opinions, advice, anyone?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you don't need to use windows to fix ntfs , you can use gparted check to do that
<jubo2> History -> Recently Closed Windows got the FF window back *WHEEW*
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Before fixing it with booting to windows, inserting the USB card, it autodetects there is a problem and asks me if I want it fixed
<jubo2> BluesKaj: In Kubuntu16.10 it would just show 30GB empty space, no files, no nothing
<jubo2> now it runs fine
<jubo2> I got 2 of these Leef sticks.. they were suspiciously cheap
<beerbbqman> Kubuntu 16.10 new install from 16.04, NO WIFI, tried dozens of internet konsole commands, still not turning on wlp3s0, using BCM 43142
<Elsni> Hi, I have a stringe problem on kubuntu with second screen. The loading bar stays on the second screen after log in. I can drag a window to the screen but the background does not get updated so I can "paint" the whole background with the window when dragging. Compositor is disabled. How can I start to solve this problem?
<gaetano> hello
<AnthonyMalczanek> Hello! I'd like to disable automatic updates and desktop indexing. I can no longer find the option for the former (even with Google's help), and would like to know if there's a better way to do it than manually murdering the indexer. Also, is KMail any better these days? Opinions welcome.
<efeciftci> AnthonyMalczanek: you should be able to disable automatic updates by executing "kdesudo software-properties-kde" and changing the settings in updates tab
<efeciftci> and for file indexer, the option is available at system settings -> search -> file search
<AnthonyMalczanek> Thank you!
<efeciftci> you're welcome :)
<AnthonyMalczanek> is there a good way to find software-properties-kde through the GUI?
<efeciftci> well if it is installed, muon package manager has it in the menus
<AnthonyMalczanek> what happened to muon being default-installed?
<efeciftci> plasma discover has it as well
<AnthonyMalczanek> nope
<AnthonyMalczanek> what happened to Muon Discover?
<efeciftci> I don't know, I can't follow with the package managers anymore :) I've seen so many in 8-9 years... kpackagekit, apper, muon... now plasma discover...
<efeciftci> "apt-cache search muon" ----> muon-discover - Transitional package (muon-discover -> plasma-discover)
<AnthonyMalczanek> lol
<AnthonyMalczanek> thank you, again!
#kubuntu 2016-12-27
<luis__> Hey guys
<luis__> I'm sure this has been said a ton. Coming from Gnome and trying to give this DE a try
<Dienonymous> http://konversation.softbull.com/ es este el link?
<Dienonymous> sorry
<user|98174> how to install skype
<kaster>  /msg nickserv info kaster
<lordievader> Good morning
<Darkchaos> my CTRL+Space bar has just freezed, any idea on how to recover? Kill the whole session isn't something I'd like to do^^
<hateball> Darkchaos: do you mean that krunner has froze?
<Darkchaos> If that's where I can just enter a partial program name and make it run then yes
<hateball> yes, that would be it
<Darkchaos> But the start menu and such are still alive
<Darkchaos> so I can just kill krunner?
<hateball> Darkchaos: open a terminal and kill krunner
<hateball> yes
<Darkchaos> okay perfect, thanks :)
<hateball> it will restart itself iirc
<hateball> otherwise just start the process
<Darkchaos> okay, it seems my system got confused, might be related to a bit too much overclocking, since I get kernel oops (unable to handle paging request) and the terminal never returns :D
<Darkchaos> but thanks anyway :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<marcel44> hello
<marcel44> can somebody tell me if kubuntu 16.04.1 is easy to install bij usb created boot stick ?
<marcel44> i have troubles starting up from the usb stick
<user|71604> hi
<user|71604> any one
<user|71604> -
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|71604> -/-
<user|71604> how can upgrade kde in kubuntu 16.04 to kde 5.8 ?
<acheronuk> user|71604: plasma 5.8 is in the kubuntu backports ppa
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<user|71604> this source save ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> has been tested as much as can reasonably be done, but as with any major version upgrade a few people might find it doesn't suit thier machines or hardware. however, same can be said with each new k/ubuntu version
<lboom> hello all setting up a vpn connection and after i get the pem files downloaded what are the next steps
<BluesKaj> lboom, pem files?
<lboom> the cert files that i made from the router
<BluesKaj> setting up the vpn in the router?
<lboom> i have the router set up to except a vpn connection ... i have exported the cert files but having issues with setting up the vpn in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> does the vpn service recommend set up from the router rather than the nic interface on the pc?
<BluesKaj> for example .ovpn files in /etc/openvpn
<lboom_> i want to access my lab from home and use my bandwidth...
<BluesKaj> so you want setup a vpn server in your lab for home vpn access
<user|64783> Anyone here have any experience with screen tearing with Nvidia cards on Kubuntu?
<zodiac19> at long last hello again everyone, wish i was here for pleasentries, but i have an issue
<zodiac19> will try another server real quick as i need immediate assistance
<BluesKaj> zodiac19,if you stated your  issue it might ger some attention
<BluesKaj> ger=get
<zodiac19> had dual boot settup from 2 hard drives, one windows, one kubuntu, grub installed to dualboot. I removed the linux drive to replace it with a 1tb hard drive and tried to boot up windows to which i get put into grub rescue mode, i wish to enter windows and partion my new hard drive so i can transfer my kubuntu files onto one of the two partions, any ideas?
<zodiac19> ubuntu server suggested getting a boot usb and setting up my linux os from that on the new drive
<zodiac19> my previous linux drive was only 120 gb, so this is an updgrade
<BluesKaj> zodiac19, set your windows drive as the first in the boot sequence in uefi or bios
<BluesKaj> then follow the advice given at ubuntu
<BluesKaj> zodiac19, however your windows drive should boot if it's first in the boot sequnce if you use a BIOS, not sure about UEFI
<zodiac19> it has always been the first, but grub loaded up linux as my main on power up unless i selcted windows manually
<BluesKaj> yes, but is your pc a BIOS or UEFI ?
<BluesKaj> if it's newer than 2009 then it's most likely UEFI
<zodiac19> how would i tell from the hp computer setup screen?
<BluesKaj> hp is probly F10 to get into the BIOS
<zodiac19> so far i see the word bios on every tab of the settup screen if that says anything abou tit
<BluesKaj> -then go to the boot sequence and make the windows hdd boot first after the cdrom
<zodiac19> same issue
<BluesKaj> use the arrow keys to navigate
<zodiac19> I have reorganized for my windows hard drive to be first in the order, and a few other orders in case it wasnt reading it as the first drive a few different times
<BluesKaj> ok , which "buntu are yoiu installing on the new drive?
<zodiac19> original boot order iis PCIe/M.2 SSD Drive ; Notebook Upgrade bay ; usb cd-rom ; notebook hard drive 1 ; notebook hard drive 2 ; usb flopppy ; usb hard drive ; ethernet ; dock upgrade bay ; esatadrive
<zodiac19> xubuntu
<BluesKaj> zodiac19, then i suggest you join #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<wish^> What are the main differences between kubuntu and kde neon?
<zodiac19> yes, but you guys are more awesome, and i found a windows install disk i use for my friends who i cant convert to linux, i can now repair my boot that way, but thanks for the help!
<BluesKaj> zodiac19, run os-prober in 'buntu terminal if you can't boot windows after installing ubuntu, the sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> wish^, kde-neon is an edgier version of kubuntu afaik.
<zodiac19> it just occured to me that i never tried pressing f9...
<zodiac19> Thank you kindly BluesKaj I have repaired my computer to lone boot windows for now, i can now format my new Hard drive and begin again thanks to your help, and thus my journey begins anew!
<BluesKaj> zodiac19, good luck :-)
<zodiac19> *grabs leather shield and wooden sword and treks off into the dark mysterious cave for treasure, advenure, and glory for which his story may never be told*
<BluesKaj> sounds like LOTRO
<BluesKaj> zodiac19,^
<zodiac19> actually i was paraphrasing a non tabletop dungeons and dragons story ending to fit my situation, give/take
<zodiac19> sometimes stories are just as good as games
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> wife plays both LOTRO and D&D...I don't game
<zodiac19> interesting turn of events, it usually works the other way around, guess you found someone really special
<BluesKaj> -zodiac19, we're an old retired couple ..she games and I do linux :-)
<zodiac19> well that makes sense i guess, each of you fills your freetime mini joys with your own hobbies, and can likely do it together at that
<BluesKaj> we have our own computers of course and maintain them ..try to keep up on things in the windows world as well
<zodiac19> sounds like a happy life to me, wish you both well
<BluesKaj> zodiac19, thanks
<zodiac19> oh and godspeed!
<starcraftman> hello, kde question. No matter what I set kmenu shortcut to, it opens when I push the windows meta key. Anyone know how I stop this?
#kubuntu 2016-12-28
<Zren> starcraftman, the meta key => kmenu is a kwin hack.
<Zren> Because you can have multiple launchers (eg: different screens)
<Zren> it needs a way to detect which one you want
<Zren> the code looks for whichever one has a global shortcut set (like Alt+f1) and actiavtes it.
<Zren> if you want a shortcut, but don't want meta key
<Zren> follow this: https://zren.github.io/projects/kde/#cfg-21
<starcraftman> Zren: thanks for replying, will try this. I am dissapointed that they did not provide some more obvious toggle.
<starcraftman> Works, Iĺl just have to save this somewhere
<starcraftman> I use meta for pulling down yakuake, much more useful.
<Zren> Eh, peeps have been asking for the feature for years. UI stuff is a bit more annoying to do. The meta key code was... complicated enough (I've read it).
<Zren> The reddit thread when it was announched was pretty funny (as someone asked the same thing).
<Zren> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/55udc1/how_do_i_stop_the_meta_key_from_opening_the/d8dwr8y/
<starcraftman> Zren: why hardcode it with said hack? Seems poor imo. I don know the details though. Especially since they still show menu allowing you to rebind kmenu to another key.
<Zren> Qt doesn't support it as it's treated as a modifier key.
<Zren> Or maybe it does. Iunno.
<Zren> Can you assign keybinding to Shift/Alt/Ctrl/Meta on windows?
<lordievader> Good morning
<espere___> Hi. Just upgraded to 16.04. I have a mousepointer when the login window shows but as soon as I log in it dissappears. mouse still active though but no pointer. any suggestions?
<hateball> espere___: do you have a desktop otherwise?
<hateball> with panels etc
<hateball> that is, is only the mouse missing, or do you have nothing at all?
<espere___> hateball: yes
<espere___> only mouse lacks
<espere___> the pointer
<espere___> its active
<espere___> right mouse button shows the menu so its active
<hateball> espere___: were you using a custom theme that is no longer compatible?
<hateball> espere___: what did you upgrade from?
<espere___> I tried adding a new user but that had the same result
<hateball> ah
<hateball> espere___: well I'll suggest the standard thing first, since 16.04 by default is quite... broken
<hateball> espere___: and that is to use the backports ppa
<hateball> espere___: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> reboot once done, see how things play out
<bembel> hi everyone
<bembel> how are touchscreens working with kubuntu?
<bembel> thinking about buying an acer aspire switch
<bembel> is there anyone reading this?
<bembel> how are touchscreens working with kubuntu?
<soee_> bembel: i think this is more question about how Plasma works with touchscreens
<soee_> you might ask on #plasma
<espere___> hateball: looks very different but still no pointer
<i337> Anyone know how to get lxdream working on kubuntu?
<i337> Been trying but having no success
<i337> I tried building the mercurial version but had no luck. Tried building from source and same error
<i337> "configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old." yada yada
<i337> If anyone can get this working and tell me how to do it I'd appreciate it
<i337> Here's the link btw: http://www.lxdream.org/download.php
<i337> I don't care if it's the dev version or the last stable release
<hateball> espere___: hmmm
<hateball> espere___: have you used gnome on the same machine?
<hateball> espere___: and what GPU/driver do you use? try turning off effects temporarily with shift+alt+f12
<espere___> hateball: I dont recall.
<espere___> I use noveau atm I think. lemme check
<espere___> shift-alt-f12 : I dont see anything happening
<espere___> hateball: yes Xorg.0.log full with NOUVEAU
<espere___> hateball: it seems that shift-alt-f12 does something: moving the mouse top left gives different result
<hateball> espere___: it toggles compositing
<hateball> espere___: so what GPU do you have? "lspci"
<hateball> espere___: and do you have ideological reasons for using nouveau over nvidia blob? :p
<espere___> hateball: I see 22 entries: 92000M GS and 9400M G
<espere___> I thought that since I need to use old drivers by now Nouveau might be more reasonable and break less
<hateball> I cant say, I dont have anything stuck on 340
<hateball> espere___: but it's easy enough to try, see if it helps your issues
<espere___> hateball: seems to work.. grrrrrr. thx a lot for helpin
<hateball> espere___: works with nvidia blob?
<hateball> espere___: you could file a bug against... I dunno what really :D
<hateball> I mean nouveau is in the kernel, but the bug is apparent in plasma
<i337> what's the shortcut to lock the screen?
<i337> on windows is windows key + l
<i337> pls
<hateball> I have ctrl+alt+L but I cant recall if I set that myself
<i337> hateball: that did it
<i337> cheers
<espere___> hateball: where/what to file then?
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<espere___> display bugs are a mess I suppose. net able to use my displays for 2 years now. big waste :-)
<espere___> not
<hateball> espere___: Suppose I'd file a bug against plasma (any part) and detail that you have missing cursor when using nouveau. Also mention you're using kubuntu ppa so plasma 5.8.4
<hateball> espere___: what do you mean not able to use your displays?
<espere___> I used to have more displays connected. but there seems to be a bug that thats not working anymore
<hateball> espere___: multimonitor is fickle currently, but it should work. use nvidia-settings to configure them if you are using the nvidia blob
<hateball> less broken multimonitor support is one reason to use the PPA as well, since many bugs have been fixed in 5.8.x
<espere___> hateball: u sure it is fixed? I was using 4 monitors with cinerama and twinview iirc
<hateball> espere___: oh I dont use more than 2 monitors so I cant say
<hateball> well 2 + laptop
<esperegu> hateball: I'll give multimonitor a try then. You suggest to update to backports?
<viewer|85125> Good morning, just want to know if 16.10 is stable and recommended...?
<rllavona_> morning, is 16.10 good?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soee> rllavona_: yes
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<rllavona_> soee thanks
<esperegu> hateball: still does not seem to work
<esperegu> hateball: it seems to function but then suddenly the sceen turns black. than after a while it comes back and I can move the mouse pointer but nothing responds. (afk for a bit)
<Guest32592> Brazil
<hateball> esperegu: sorry as I said I only use 2 monitors, and that's on Intel. My nvidia machine has a more recent gpu/driver also, and only one monitor
<hateball> esperegu: so many parameters it's hard to know what goes wrong
<hateball> esperegu: oh you may also like to wipe your kscreen configs and reboot, to get those freshly generated
<esperegu> hateball: how is that done?
<esperegu> hateball: I also just noticed (since it gets darker here) that after this upgrade on my laptop my keyboard lights do not work anymore :-)
<esperegu> hateball: ha. that seemed to be a key combo ;-)
<hateball> esperegu: do what? wipe kscreen?
<esperegu> yes
<hateball> esperegu: each monitor has a file config in ~/.local/share/kscreen
<hateball> esperegu: so you just need to move/delete them and restart the session and things should autodetect again. after that if things arent magically just working, use nvidia-settings to config the monitors
<esperegu> hateball: I have a xorg.conf that I use for the setup
<esperegu> hateball: don't think I was able to get it working with the nvidia-settings
<hateball> esperegu: I see
<hateball> then I dont really know, as I said I dont use multimonitor with nvidia
<hateball> intel "just works"
<esperegu> hateball: I tried it with intel but that never worked properly.... (I had to use intel _and_ nvidia for multiple so I ended up with 2 nvidia cards)
<TBotNik> All: Having mouse pointer problem. Working from phone. Writeup at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5647200#post5647200
<TBotNik> Running ver 14.04
<TBotNik> Hello?
<soee> Kubuntu 14.04 ?
<soee> so you have KDE4 as a desktop environment right?
<soee> TBotNik: ^
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Having mouse pointer problem. Working from phone. Writeup at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5647200#post5647200 Running kubuntu 14.04 lts
<TBotNik> Can anyone help me with my cursor problem?
<TBotNik> Repeating: Can anyone help me with my cursor problem?
<ayolibro> hi. i'm am installing kubuntu 16.10 right now (dualboot with windows 10). the installer asks me where i want to install the bootloader, but i don't really know what to choose. these are my partitions: https://paste.kde.org/pivktlf9e
<ayolibro> it gives me the options /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda4, /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6.
<ayolibro> oh and i am installing on uefi (if this is important)
<yotux> With uefi I am not sure
<yotux> Normally I have used used /dev/sda  as that is the boot sector of the first disk
<yotux> ayolibro: where are you installing kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ayolibro, i thought grub was supposed to be installed to the efi partition..but I'm not toyally sure ..ask in #ubuntu, there uEFI experts there
<ahoneybun> ayolibro: if you have a efi partion from Windows I believe that you need to install the bootloader there
<ayolibro> When I installed Win 10 I left free space for Kubuntu. Now I have created two partitions for Kubuntu (home and /) on this free space.
<ahoneybun> older BIOS would be /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> he has a UEFI system
<ahoneybun> yea GRUB would handle the uefi booting of Win 10 and Kubuntu
<yotux> It does in my case I just don't recall were I installed the boot loader
<ahoneybun> I'm not dual booting atm but
<ahoneybun>  /boot/efi
<ahoneybun>  /
<ahoneybun>  /home
<ahoneybun> and swap is how I have my uefi laptop setup
<yotux> ahoneybun, I'm not sure why I still have dual boot I have VM images for most of my windows needs.....
<yotux> Silly Garmin devices.....
<ayolibro> So I should install the bootloader to /dev/sda2? (It is the efi partition)
<yotux> ayolibro,  I think some one said early there may be a uefi expert in #ubuntu
<ayolibro> I already asked in ubuntu, but no one answered. Should I ask again?
<yotux> I asked also am awaiting a response
<ahoneybun> ayolibro: if /dev/sda2 is the efi then yes
<ahoneybun> just have everything backup in case
<yotux> ayolibro: It seems  a user is agreeing with what you stated, as always have a backup.....
<ayolibro> I have a backup of everything. ^^
<ayolibro> Thank you all for helping me!
<yotux> We try when we can good luck and enjoy :)
<ayolibro> yotux, everything works perfectly, I can start both Win 10 and Kubuntu. Thanks again!
<primenumber> hello everybody
<Karkoon> Hi. I have installed 16.10 and I think that my nvidia GPU isn't being used. I've tried gpu-manager and it says that noveau is being skipped and at the end it decides on i915 (so Intel card?).  Here's the output of gpu-manager. http://pastebin.com/4v0ekB0W
<TBotNik> Did anyone figure ou my cursor problem, I posted earlier? Written up @ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/loose-the-cursor-pointer-4175596283/. You can see what ive been through!
<TBotNik> No tty, always must reboot locks into this "no cursor" mode at boot now! Cmd i ran made it worse!
<TBotNik> No tty, always must reboot locks into this "no cursor" mode at boot now! Cmd i ran made it worse!
<[Relic]> what was the display manager for 14.04?
<mparillo> [Relic]: It has been a while, but it was LightDM, IIRC.
<[Relic]> suppose that don't work well with plasma 5.8?
<TBotNik> Can I get some help?
<[Relic]> no clue, is it a phpmyadmin configuration problem?
<TBotNik> Since no one has a patch/work around for the cursor problem, running ver upgrade from recovery mode root cmd line. Had to 1st enable networking, 2nd run mounts to get all in rw mode, 3rd issue the didt-upgrade cmd!
#kubuntu 2016-12-29
<snacked> Hello Hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<esperegu> plasma-widget-redshift is already the newest version (0.6.1-0ubuntu2) << if I right click the bottom panel and select Panel options > add widgets and then search for redshift I see nothing. Am I doing something wrong here?
<Eckbert> Moin
<Eckbert> Eine Frage: Wenn ich die backports in kubuntu einbinde und dann ... dist-upgrade mache nimmt er dann automatisch auch den kernel im backport?
<soee_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> yo BluesKaj
<Peace-> and bye bye
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Mmike> Hi, lads. How do I check version of KDE?
<Mmike> I open some KDE app, and go to 'about kde', but the version of KDE is not shown
<BluesKaj> Mmike, which kubuntu?
<Mmike> BluesKaj, kubuntu 16.04.01
<Mmike> but I pulled 'newer' kde from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, so I wanted to check which version I have now
<Mmike> I am running a test in KVM, and it's all falling apart badly (currently on kubuntu14.04 which works very very good, and I wanted to see what an upgrade to xenial will bring)
<BluesKaj> KDE is now known as plasma/kde...run palasmashell -v in the terminal for your version
<BluesKaj> corection ,plasmashell -v
<BluesKaj> Mmike,^
<Mmike> plasmashell v5.8.4
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> thnx BluesKaj
<Mmike> I'm hoping that all the issues I'm having are due to KVM graphics subsystem being broken
<BluesKaj> not a fan of VMs in general...they never did what I wanted , there was always an issue , so now i dual boot instead
<Mmike> oh, dualboot is not an option for me - I need a stable destkop
<Mmike> kde4 in 14.04 was really good, had to switch to kde when unity was introduced
<Mmike> on laptops I run MATE, but at that time MATE was not available, so I ended up with KDE
<Mmike> again, on my desktop it's pretty cool
<Mmike> we'll see what xenial will bring :)
<BluesKaj> I'm on 16.10 , it still has a few issues like remembering settings in alsa and media players
<BluesKaj> This pc is my media server, so these settings are important
<Mmike> I'm running lubuntu 14.04, and kodi is set up to start as my window manager, so it's full screen
<Mmike> works great
<Mmike> (as a mediaserver, right)
<Mmike> I only installed all the plugins from tvaddons, which was a BAD move :)
<BluesKaj> yeah i have kodi-jarvis installed, but I use it mainly for streaming sources , it's a bit clunky as a media player IMO
<woezel> good afternoon to all you nice people! I need some help.  I have a windows phone, MS Lumia 435 (RM 1071), which is not detecting correctly when attached to my laptop running Xenial.  It picks up as an MTP, but indicates it is a camera and won't let me use it as a portable drive.
<woezel> It's a while since I've done much linux and I've forgotten most of it, so I haven't a clue how to fix this!
<Mmike> Yea, I have kodi16 from team-xbmc ppa
<Mmike> I love it
<Mmike> woezel, I usually switch my phones so that I get proper external storage device
<Mmike> lucky I am, all of my phones are configurable like that
<Mmike> although I think in 14.04 KDE has good support for MPT
<woezel> I only have one phone :)  It's a windows 10 testbed, I'm an insider.
<BluesKaj> woezel, hmm, seems that's a windows phone problem ...do you have access to the kde connect witht that phone?
<woezel> As far as I've found as yet, the handset doesn't have a selection process or dialog to say how you want it detected
<woezel> I have no idea
<woezel> Ok. the answer to that, BluesKaj, is no. The handset doesn't show up in KDE Connect
<BluesKaj> woezel, do you have the kde connect app available for the windows phone
<woezel> I've never looked :)  One moment and I'll check the store
 * BluesKaj doubts it
<woezel> No, we don't
 * BluesKaj assumes this is a "work" phone or ....
<woezel> it's a personal phone, but I use it as a testbed unit
<BluesKaj> testbed for ?
<hateball> woezel: are windows phones able to share their things as an SMB share?
<hateball> if so that could be one way to work around it
<woezel> We're beta testing Windows Phone 10.  PC has been good for a while, but phone has more bugs than a run down hotel
<woezel> I don't know if they can, hateball, I've got the phone as open as possible.  I've even tried sharing through BT, and that says the laptop isn't compatible :(
<BluesKaj> smb /samba as hateball suggest is probly worth a try
<hateball> woezel: or if it has an SSH client you could use to connect to your linux machine maybe
<woezel> When I attach the phone, and look in dolphin, I get an error message.  Would it be wise to screenshot that or copy it and let you see it?
<woezel> ok, I'll do that
<hateball> I havent ever used a windows phone, barely seen them in the wild
<BluesKaj> dunno of anyone in my social circle who owns one
<woezel> You won't while they fall apart like a flatpacked table :)  This is why we're trying to sort out all the hassle
<BluesKaj> and most of the people I know have windows pcs :-)
<woezel> I have a windows PC too, but I keep that at work so I can sync my phone and calendar for my employment.
<woezel> Means if I get phone calls at night, i put them on the outlook calendar, and they're at work the next morning
<woezel> Right, while I'm sorting other things out, this is the error I get from dolphin when I try to access the phone in the file manager:
<woezel> The file or folder udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5.2 does not exist.
<woezel> Sorry guys, speaking of work, I have to go.  I just noticed the time! I have an hour to get to work and it's dangerous outside because of ice.
<woezel> I'll drop back tonight so I can finish sorting this out
<BluesKaj> wonder if ext2fs would work on a windows phone...it gives access from windows to ext2 -4 partitions and their contents, but only if connected directly to the linux pc
<neon-user1> Hai! KDE Neon user here, basically 16.04 with current KF5. Question to Kubuntu users, is your KDE sufficiently localized? Because I observe a lot of fallbacks to English in applications, in Neon builds. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> neon-user1, you should ask in #kde-neon, neon is not supported here
<BluesKaj> !ppa | neon-user1
<ubottu> neon-user1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<neon-user1> @BluesKaj: My question is about Kubuntu. Fact that Neon is incompletely translated is known. Neon is basically Ubuntu 16.04 LTS + Current Plasma. Kubuntu(16.04) uses older Plasma instead.
<neon-user1> @BluesKaj: I would like to know if Kubuntu has currently localisation issues in UI (for LTS release).
<neon-user1> I will be going for complete reinstall anyway if I switch to Kubuntu, have all the changes I did documented, so its easier.
<BluesKaj> I hasven't seena any questions about locale/language issues for 16.04 or 16.10
<BluesKaj> neon-user1,^
<neon-user1> @BluesKaj: So, you mean all strings/UI elements are translated in your Kubuntu? Are you using KF5? Thanks!
<BluesKaj> of course KF5 is default on 16.04 and 16.10
<neon-user1> Also thought about going to Debian+Backports, but thus I will have to "apt-get source" a lot of stuff getdeb and will lack Gallium9/Oibaff which I need.
<neon-user1> @BluesKaj: Thanks! Appreciate this a lot! Then its Kubuntu time...
<navaneethn6> Hello, I am facing problems with Kmail, Kontact etc.. its something related to akonadi personal information management service..
<navaneethn6> I wish to use the kde softwares, but this problem is really irritating.. is this just my problem, or a common bug?
<BluesKaj> navaneethn6, i thought you wanted to configure konversation
<navaneethn6> BluesKaj, that's still there. I'm using pidgin now
<BluesKaj> pidgin...  :/
<BluesKaj> navaneethn6,  sorry I don't use the PIM apps
<navaneethn6> I am new to KDE and I just cant understand these 'K' apps.
<navaneethn6> most of them on opening says something like 'Personal Information Management service is not operational'
<navaneethn6> hello
<shifu> i need help using multysistem
<shifu> i need help using multisystem
<shifu> nobody can hel me
<BluesKaj> shifu, what is multysistem ?
<shifu> BluesKaj: live usb creator
<shifu> BluesKaj: after multisystem update, the system crash coming bacck to the login windwos
<BluesKaj> shifu, did you install kubuntu with usb creator from the USB ?
<shifu> BluesKaj: no no, no problem in kubuntun before multisytem update. After that using this application the system crash saying  ubuntu could not start ksmserver check your installation
<BluesKaj> did you use auto install to install kubuntu ?
<shifu> im using the ast version of kubuntu
<shifu> this has been installed starting from the previous one
<shifu> i don't remember which command i used, but surely it has been done by terminal
<BluesKaj> shifu, sorry i don't understand what you did ...did you upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 with do-release-upgrade , for example or install from a USB ?
<shifu>  with do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> I don't know what yopu mean by multisystem then
<BluesKaj> yupo=you
<shifu> multisistem is a program able to create a bootable usb
<shifu> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<shifu> BluesKaj: i have to go. thansk for your time
<rcastellor> hi, i am having problems with my dual monitor configuration, sometimes when I reboot all the configuration of the monitors is lost, the panel is in the wrong monitor and the screen imagen switch, is there any know bug about this and any work around to not have this issue? thanks in advance
<mi5anon> hi
<soee_> rcastellor: whan Kubuntu / Plasma version ?
<rcastellor> kubuntu 16.10 plasma 5.7.5
<aine> hi
<aine> Hello everyone
<java4ever> Aloha, I'm experiencing some issues with krunner (Opening, typing some letters in, System hang. Mouse does still move and sound still works, but neither killing xserver nor application kill shortcut work, only REISUB does help). It seems to occur randomly and I guess the amdgpu-pro driver could cause this. I did some research but did not found anything regarding this type of issue. Are there any logs I can provide that might help solving
<java4ever> this issue?
<zuzzuluzz> ciao a tt
<zuzzuluzz> Ciao!
<soee_> hiho zuzzuluzz
#kubuntu 2016-12-30
<sintre> well tried everything kde 5.8.4
<sintre> still won't carry sound
<sintre> thru hdmi
<sintre> atleast on my system to my tv
<sintre> has option the specifies hdmi in audio panel
<sintre> its unmuted  , so scratching head
<[Relic]> I only have hdmi to a monitor so can't test that
<sintre> hardware works , win junk ten can do it , so some break in the multiple monitors somewhere
<[Relic]> so you are getting the video out, but not audio
<sintre> yep
<sintre> also still impossible to unfifiy out puts at different resolutions
<sintre> aka clone screen
<sintre> has to be extended for tv to be at proper resolution
<[Relic]> I don't want clone screens, I want seperate screens with seperate plasma and sessions, still can't figure out how to do that  :)
<[Relic]> cloning a screen to a different resolution would seem a tad odd unless it is a higher res
<sintre> yea , tv much higher resolution
<sintre> so it defaults to laptop screen resolution
<sintre> blur land
<[Relic]> do you have a nvidia card?
<sintre> i'm on old lappy atm moment so yes here, i'm tinkering with new lappy that uses intel 5500
<sintre> itegrated
<sintre> integrated sry
<[Relic]> just saw a asetting for nvidia digital stereo (hdmi) volume, but my card is really new
<sintre> i saw same thing for hmdi and it at full volume no sound coming out
<[Relic]> and volume plays normally when using tv
<sintre> yep
<sintre> and when using win10
<sintre> i set up duel boot with kubuntu
<sintre> and i dislike win10 , it atleast does this correctly
<[Relic]> have you rebooted since you set it up?
<sintre> so no hardware issue on lappy's side or tvs
<sintre> yes
<sintre> first booted with it connected
<sintre> tried same result no sound
<sintre> then tried attaching hdmi after boot same result
<sintre> so basicly i need to find somebody that can verify they get sound thru hdmi
<sintre> i even tried a different tv
<[Relic]> would the ubuntu sound trouble shooting page be of any help or have you tried that?
<sintre> probally not , but tomorrow i'll load up a ubuntu live usb and test that
<sintre> so if i get sound that way then er kde /bug issue going
<sintre> everything updated of course as well
<sintre> my myster conintues :)
<[Relic]> I know how that goes  :)
<[Relic]> figure with all the searching I have done I should have figured out a solution by now but no such luck
<sintre> what are you working on
<[Relic]> just trying to get 2 indepedently working screens instead of one big one
<sintre> kde seems to have alot of improvement in the duel monitor department
<sintre> love it kde , but would wisha lil more time devoted to fixing these issues as almost every system now sold has duel screen support
<sintre> hardware wise
<[Relic]> it spans 2 monitors nicely, but up to 14.04/14.10, I had 2 monitors running seperate sessions xscreen 0 and 1 each running a xsession and a plasma session of its own.  A single large screen makes me lose a ton of efficiency cause everything is tagged to one virtual desktop rather then 2 indepenent sets of virtual desktops
<sintre> i get what you want
<sintre> thats far beyond anything i could get , i was just happy to get my tv to run it its native reolution kinda
<sintre> in an extended mode
<[Relic]> in 14.04 it was run nvidia-settings and save the config, done
<sintre> well after what seems like 20 thousand config settign sfigured out my mute problem
<sintre> turns out had to put hmdi to out put 5.1 digital surround
<sintre> then chnge output method
<sintre> now that was a pain lol
<sintre> now to get monitors to project in different resolutions
<sintre> seems it doesn't want to run in "old hdmi" mode
<k4ever07> hi all.  need some help with the kde power manger (powerdevil). it is having some serious trouble waking my laptop up from suspend.
<k4ever07> btw, i'm running linux mint 18 kde (kubuntu 16.04)
<k4ever07> i know that this problem is kde specific because the xfce4 kde power manager works fine. i have both kde plasma 5.8.4 and xfce4 installed on my laptop.
<k4ever07> i know that this problem is kde specific because the xfce4 power manager works fine. i have both kde plasma 5.8.4 and xfce4 installed on my laptop.
<k4ever07> is there a way to completely disable kde power management and use the xfce power manager with kde instead?
<PerfM> lol
<[Relic]> lemurs on ledges?
<PerfM> yes pls
<AndroUser> Trying to resolve a cursor problem. Writeup at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5648007#post5648007
<SearchMan> Hello!
<SearchMan> Please, can anyone tell me if there is a way to search recursively using the Dolphin file manager?
<SearchMan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/866021/how-to-search-recursively-in-dolphin-file-manager
<[Relic]> always has searched recursively just takes some time to do it
<[Relic]> I usually ahve to add "other -> path" to see where stuff is from, but it goes through the directories
<[Relic]> are you trying to search hidden directories?
<SearchMan> Hello Relic! No, i am not searching any hidden directories. The search though is not moving at all and I have waited for it for so long thinking that it might get something from the other folders. To enforce the test, i have also tried to copy a complete file name from an inner directory to check if it is working. Sadly for some reason, it is not s
<SearchMan> earching recursively at all in my case.
<[Relic]> looks like it is really screwed up right now
<[Relic]> SearchMan, by any chance did you hit Content instead of filename?
<SearchMan> Hi Relic, yes i am using the right search settings. I have been having this problem for so long actually until i decided today to search more about it. I have tried several testing sessions in various ways but the recursive search is simply not working. All the other search functionalities are working well though.
<SearchMan> Please what is the latest Dolphin version? (I am running version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1)
<valorie> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: dolphin): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3341 kB
<valorie> !info dolphin zesty
<ubottu> dolphin (source: dolphin): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3341 kB
<valorie> SearchMan: you are running the latest release that Kubuntu has
<valorie> only neon will have something newer (from git)
<SearchMan> Thank you valorie for your clarification and confirmation. I am trying to debug why the recursive searching is not working on my Dolphin file manager. Searching online did not help so far. I was hoping it is a problem with an outdated version of Dolphin.
<[Relic]> system settings -> search -> file search is enable search checked there?
<sintre> [Relic] not sure if you read the log or not , but fixed the goofy hmdi sound issue
<valorie> SearchMan: can you say what you mean by recursive searching?
<sintre> i had 7 different hdmi configs
<valorie> dolphin always finds what I look for
<sintre> only one worked but it finally put sound to tv and muted laptop speakers
<valorie> sintre: 7!
<sintre> yes its had 2 different config options for hdmi then hdmi 2 , then hdmi 3
<sintre> and plain old hdmi
<sintre> only one worked
<sintre> hdmi 2 digital audio 5.1
<sintre> still can't get it to auto detect so have to manually set it for use with tv
<sintre> but step closer
<sintre> default was hdmi
<sintre> analog
<[Relic]> :)
<sintre> seems kde/kubuntu thru everything it had at it lol
<sintre> atleast i can watch strreaming hbo in my living room now :)
<SearchMan> [Relic] : Thank you for your comment, yes the file search is already enabled from settings > search > file search.
<sintre> valorie> yes sems these option come from whatever device is hooked up , if kubuntu doesn't have a clue the options aren't prsent .Using main old lappy atm and has non of those options listed
<SearchMan> valorie : by recursive searching, I mean, the feature of searching recursively in the Dolphin file manager is not working for me.
<sintre> unhook tv from new lappy and it doesn't have the extra 6 hdmi options
<[Relic]> searches into directories here, but completely ignores hidden directories
<sintre> search man what are you looking for?
<valorie> can you give an example of what you are searching for, that is not found, and where?
<valorie> SearchMan ^^^
<SearchMan> sintre : my daily work involves coding and searching through various directories recursively. For testing purposes, I am copying a certain file name from an inner directory then i am trying to search for that file name while being in the parent directory. Selecting the options of "From Here", "File Name" and in the view more, i am selecting the opt
<SearchMan> ions of "Any, Anytime, and Any Rating". The end result is always not found.
<SearchMan> valorie : thank you for your concern, please check the above lines as an example.
<valorie> copying and then immediately searching?
<SearchMan> copying the exact file name, yes!
<valorie> without time for indexing?
<valorie> that's just a guess on my part
<SearchMan> what do you mean by indexing? all the other search features are working well. If i select "Everywhere" for example, it is working out but that means it will search all my computer. Do you think i have a problem with indexing the files for searching? is there anything i can check to see if indexing is working out?
<SearchMan> by the way, thank you valorie for being here and helping out! greatly appreciated!
<valorie> well I know that indexing is not instant
<valorie> I'm just saying that you might wait a few minutes (at least) between copying the file, and searching for it
<SearchMan> oh, i mean copying the file name not the file itself.
<valorie> afaik baloo indexes for Dolphin, and you should be able to check that baloo is running
<valorie> control+escape lets you see processes as well as applications running
<SearchMan> please, how to check if baloo is running?
<sintre> settings ksystem guard
<SearchMan> baloo_file_extractor, akonadi_baloo_indexer, and baloo_file are running as processes
<valorie> also in the commandline you can `balooctl --help`
<valorie> good, so they are running
<valorie> they are quick, but not instant
<[Relic]> wish the would duct tape kfind into dolphin, that would solve a ton of problems
<SearchMan> I wish that too [Relic], i am using kfind right now temporary until i figure this problem out. I have been using Ubuntu and Debian systems for more than 6 years and never had this issue before. Running out of clues!
<SearchMan> If someone here with a good reputation or authority around the community, can maybe suggest some improvements to the advanced search functionality of Dolphin. Hopefully in the next versions or updates, the search feature will have much more advanced features.
<sintre> chat is logged alot of people in community already here :)
<sintre> be not being one of them , but certainly if somebody can reproduce your problem they'll want to fix it
<valorie> I suggest you file a bug
<valorie> the dolphin devels are not in this channel
<valorie> bugs.kde.org
<SearchMan> sintre : certain search features in my opinion are important in any file manager. Options like the ones you see in kfind (include subfolders, show hidden files, case sensitive search, use files index and such). At the moment the Dolphin search is very simplistic which is perfect for people who do not search that often :)
<[Relic]> I just popped one entry into the forums
<sintre> SearchMan I get it but you have alternatives right? Atleast for the moment as valorie said maybe better to go directly to the developers of doplphin and request a desire for a more loaded featured dolphin?
<[Relic]> if I have the same luck as I did with gwenview, it should only take about 5 years for a reply
<valorie> we always need more devels
<[Relic]> like Toby?
<valorie> I don't know a Toby
<sintre> playing around in dolphin it shows me hidden files with a click
<[Relic]> but doesn't search them
<sintre> :(
<SearchMan> We will manage with kfind for now until the next version of Dolphin comes up! hopefully this problem would solve itself by time.
<SearchMan> Thank you [Relic] for posting it around the forum.
<SearchMan> yes, it requires some miracles to get replies, let alone actions!
<sintre> thank you searchman  would be great upgrade
<SearchMan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/866021/how-to-search-recursively-in-dolphin-file-manager
<SearchMan> received 0 answers and 0 comments
<SearchMan> it is the "odd duck" kind of problem ;)
<sintre> that is anooying , i clicked show files and saw them
<sintre> then searched for exact file names and nothing even while staring at them in window
<sintre> :/
<SearchMan> sintre : have you really managed to replicate my case?
<sintre> just did
<SearchMan> :(
<SearchMan> so i am not alone it seems
<SearchMan> two odd ducks! :)
<sintre> yea its one of those things
<sintre> until you need to do something you find the block lol
<sintre> kinda like my sound issue i finally figured out a settig issue
<[Relic]> time for some sleep, night all :)
<sintre> this seems to be a program issue there is not fix unless program changes
<sintre> night [relic]
<SearchMan> Good night [Relic], thanks for today!
<SearchMan> sintre : if you have an account, try to comment or put an upvote on my question at AskUbuntu. Sometimes upvoting a question, helps getting some attention to it.
<sintre> i'll try gota busy weekend , also be sure for you to try the chat valorie recomended
<SearchMan> sure! Thanks sintre for all your posts and attention today as well :)
<SearchMan> wish you a great weekend
<valorie> yes, happy new year, everyone
<sintre> same have a happy new years
<sintre> to all :)
<SearchMan> Fruitful year ahead to all! :D
<user|94170> hi.. anything for there
<user|94170> Today, i have to problem with my OS kubuntu, is very slowly, I need fix or restore
<user|94170> someone know a tool to do that
<SearchMan> I have posted a bug report at: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374318
<ubottu> KDE bug 374318 in search "Searching recursively is not working in Dolphin 16.04.3" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> user|94170: you might try control+escape and see what is slowing your system
<valorie> thank you SearchMan
<user|94170> thanks :D
<SearchMan> valorie : thanks to you! I hope my bug report is clear enough. I am not an expert at writing or reporting bugs.
<valorie> I would mention it in #kde
<valorie> get some people who use other distros to test it out
<nsnzero> good day to all , is there a way i can pipe all notifications messages  to espeak ?
<trion> I need help with trying ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu install, I ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but on logout and choosing Ubuntu, the desktop doesn't load properly, just the wallpaper and right-click menu. Is there a way to have ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu?
<nsnzero> did you reboot after the install ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<viewer|61349> how to create isntance of my pc and connect it over local network through windows desktop
<suncokret> hello, is here somebody for help? :)
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<endlesseden> Strangely, recent install of kubuntu(yakkety), has broken window switcher...
<Camron> Hello I am try to install a Dell printer on a 14.04 system and not able to find a driver... any ideas.. have checked the dell site and found a rpm for it
<mgolden_> Camron: try whatever Dell printer there is with a similar model number.  They often work.
<Camron> give it a shot
<Camron> I found a Generic 5e driver but doesnt work..
<acheronuk> what printer is it?
<acheronuk> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.95 (yakkety), package size 53 kB, installed size 166 kB
<acheronuk> might work ^^^ might not
#kubuntu 2016-12-31
<Donald_ET3> So, I was using this computer earlier today when suddenly everything became read-only. Even root couldn't write any new files. When I tried rebooting, I got a command line that said "BusyBox" and "(initramfs)". Does anyone know what happened?
<Donald_ET3> The drive is only half full.
<DarinMiller_> Donald_ET3: I would help if I could but I have no idea how everything would become read only.
<Donald_ET3> I suppose it must have been a hardware error.
<sintre> test a live usb /dvd
<DarinMiller_> yes, a hw error would be a good guess...
<sintre> see if same problem
<Donald_ET3> Well, I'm using a live usb stick on the computer right now and it's fine.
<Donald_ET3> So, probably a HDD error?
<sintre> then   trs the hdd
<sintre> sounds like it
<sintre> hdd failure are a pain , sometime sthey came come on slowly then this type of things happen
<sintre> once had a new pc , and the controller on the hdd worked then didn't then did
<sintre> pain to get a replacement
<sintre> got a space hdd enclosure around?
<sintre> spare
<DarinMiller_> Donald_ET3: install gnome-disk-utility and use it to review your hard drives SMART data.
<Donald_ET3> Hmmm, maybe SSDs do have some merits... when I play audio, the disk activity light goes solid even if I'm not doing anything. I suppose the HDD can't handle the vibration?
<sintre> na , they're meant to spin lol
<sintre> but they can go bad just like anything
<Donald_ET3> I guess so
<sintre> i have some that lasted 8 years others dead in 6 months
<sintre> i use ssd myself in my to notebooks
<sintre> haven't had a problem so far
<sintre> but the logngevity of them is still up for time to tell on a whole
<sintre> biggest problem now is i have more platter hdd's than i know what to do with
<sintre> sitting on like 2 tb of drives lol
<sintre> they come in handy though once an awhile
<sintre> kde partition manager can give a mini smart report
<sintre> doesn't work on my ssd for some reason though
<Donald_ET3> Okay, I'll try that as soon as I rescue a bit of data I didn't backup and reinstall the OS.
<DarinMiller_> Donald_ET3:  kde partition manager can be installed on your current enviro (if its not already installed).  Check your driver to ensure its good before re-installing...
<Donald_ET3> Okay, KDE Partition Manager says "SMART status: good", "Bad sectors: 1"
<sintre> does it say na by most of the tests
<Donald_ET3> yes
<sintre> ok not full report like mine
<sintre> try the gnome-disk-utility
<sintre> that darrin recomended
<Donald_ET3> "errors resulting from shock and vibration: 107"
<sintre> hmm where did that come from
<DarinMiller_> Donald_ET3: Laptop?
<sintre> kdde part?
<Donald_ET3> Yea, this is a laptop
<Donald_ET3> intersting to know
<sintre> darin downloaded gnome-disk-utility  doesn't seem to have a feature to check smart settings
<DarinMiller_> Donald_ET3: if gnome-disk-utility give you a clean bill of health, you should be fine to re-install.  But without hands on, I don't know what else to advise.
<DarinMiller_> It's the hamburger icon at the top.
<sintre> lol there it is
<Donald_ET3> So, should I just use apt to install it to a live system, or is it more complicated than that?
<DarinMiller_> ?
<DarinMiller_> Did you live boot to run the test?
<sintre> well do you want to install ontop of a potentiall already failing hdd?
<Donald_ET3> Well, I am in a live environment. Does apt work in a live environment?
<sintre> yes
<Donald_ET3> okay
<sintre> sudo apt install gnome-disk-utility
<DarinMiller_> yes, but it only installs to your live enviro unless you chroot....
<Donald_ET3> good
<Donald_ET3> Okay, SMART data from GNOME Disks says "Disk is OK, one bad sector"
<Donald_ET3> Alright then.
<sintre> wlel then gues sonly one way to find out then
<Donald_ET3> :D
<sintre> give it an install
<DarinMiller_> Donald_ET3: a few bad sectors are typical.
<sintre> why is ystem completely went down still the mystery
<sintre> without any  kinda of causation
<luis_> Hello all
<sintre> hi
<luis_> Can you setup the chat client to connect to Facebook
<luis_> I have Google Chat working but not Facebook
<sintre> no clue personally , as i don't use facebook
<luis_> Any?
<sintre> what program are you using to try to connect
<luis_> Anyone?
<sintre> new years weekend alot of people out get smashed :)
<luis_> IM Contact
<luis_> I should be getting wasted.
<luis_> lol
<luis_> My mic isn't working either
<luis_> I'm trying to move to kde over Gnome
<luis_> Things just worked on Gnome
<sintre> i looked at that basic im that come sout the box seems no option t configure facebook chat , but i'm using 16.04
<luis_> Thanks! Any clue about the internal mic not working
<sintre> well i'm not gonna talk you into staying or leaving , but normally people have little unqiue problems with time you can either fix or work around
<sintre> notebook i assume?
<sintre> have you updated , and then upgraded if this is a new install?
<luis_> Yes! I'm sticking with KDE for a bit.
<luis_> Yes! It's a new install. I've updated but I'll run it again now. Just for shit and giggles
<sintre> install back ports ?
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> wb darin
<DarinMiller> thanks sintre :)
<sintre> luis_ has mic and facebook chat problem can you help trouble shoot
<DarinMiller> sure.
<luis_> Thanks guys
<luis_> I'm updated
<sintre> ok lets figure out mic problem atleast
<sintre> what doesn't it work in
<luis_> Yes! I had my team laughing at me on Google Hangout because I had mic issues
<luis_> lol
<luis_> The internal mic. Doesn't pick up my voice
<luis_> I know it works. I used it before installing Kubunut
<luis_> Kubuntu
<sintre> right click on little speaker icon
<luis_> I have an intel motherboard
<luis_> Yep
<sintre> then  click on input devices
<sintre> what volume does it say mic is
<luis_> full
<sintre> is there a red bar by lil microphone in that?
<luis_> No red bar. Just a blue volume adjustment
<sintre> k in drop down menu do you have another option
<luis_> There's a button with a speaker looking thing
<sintre> yes that inside that tab
<sintre> should say port
<sintre> if you can switch to internal mic to mic
<sintre> try that
<luis_> Let me try
<luis_> It showing builtin Audio Analog Stereo
<sintre> thats config tab
<sintre> i believe
<sintre> under input devices
<sintre> if not new plan c lol
<luis_> Aside note, is the backport stable software
<luis_> ?
<sintre> yes
<luis_> Okay
<sintre> best idea to reboot after full-upgrade
<luis_> I have a python conflict after installing backport
<luis_> Doing a dist-upgrade
<sintre> hmm , never had that problem myself
<sintre> went thru around 15 installs working and playing with my new lappy over last month or so
<luis_> Waiting on the dist-upgrade to finish. 71 packages are being updating
<DarinMiller> luis_: to fix the conflict, try sudo apt upgrade -f
<luis_> Is that the same as sudo apt-get install -f
<sintre> get command isn't needed
<sintre> i believe
<luis_> Yeah, I'm old school
<luis_> lol
<luis_> getting used to just using the newer apt
<DarinMiller> luis_: yes, both apt and apt-get work, but apt is a slightly new package manager interface but work essentially the same as apt-get.
<luis_> Yes, yes
<sintre> as for tresting is there any  lile simpleton mic recording software in the repo
<luis_> I like that it give you a bit more graphical informantion on the terminal
<sintre> so he doesn't have to try to voice chat somebody
<DarinMiller> apt-get always confused me as I have to type 2 verbs to install something: get and install. (I would always forget the install command as I would think that "get" was the command).
<DarinMiller> luis_: sudo apt install audacity
<luis_> DarinMiller: I hated typing out that long command too
<DarinMiller> :)
<luis_> sintre: Should I install the intel drivers
<luis_> ?
<sintre> sure no harm
<DarinMiller> ^^
<sintre> darin?
<DarinMiller> I was ditto'ing your comment :)
<sintre> ohh ok
<sintre> making sure it wasn't another ut-oo moment
<sintre> that guy never came back lol
<sintre> j/l  :P
<DarinMiller> :)
<sintre> as for driver what that command to snagg that driver fetching app in disocver
<sintre> see if somethign else he may be missing
<luis_> Just Googled. The intel is for Graphic
<DarinMiller> I recommend the Driver Manager in System Settings... don't recall the command at the moment...
<sintre> thats fine
<DarinMiller> luis_: updates complete?
<luis_> No
<luis_> lol
<luis_> Still going
<DarinMiller> ok, np
<DarinMiller> Is this a 16.04 or 16.10 install?
<luis_> 16.04
<DarinMiller> Make/model of PC?
<luis_> BRb with that
<luis_> I forgot the command for grabbing specs
<sintre> if it works in gnome we'll find a way to make it work :)
<sintre> but it may take awhile
<luis_> haha
<sintre> :)
<luis_> installing sudo apt install audacity
<DarinMiller> updates are done?
<luis_> YEs
<DarinMiller> before trying audacity, lets just try Multimedia option in  System Settings
<luis_> sudo apt upgrade -f had nothing to update
<DarinMiller> good
<luis_> DarinMiller: Multimedia?
<sintre> settings> sytem settings
<DarinMiller> Launch System Settings
<sintre> multimedia
<DarinMiller> luis_: are you familiar with krunner?
<luis_> Woah! Now I'm getting errors when I right click on the speaker
<sintre> reboot
<luis_> okay. brb
<DarinMiller> yes reboot
<luis_> brb
<DarinMiller> hmmm, must not have as SSD or the upgrade did not go so well...
<sintre> well not sure  what he installred before he got to channel
<sintre> as i'said he gota  python conflict from installing backports?
<sintre> never had that happen , on his own decided to do a ful distro upgrade
<sintre> wb
<luis_> sintre:
<luis_> Guess what?
<sintre> what
<luis_> Not only is the interace a lot nicer. All that wasn't working is now working
<luis_> that backport upgrade did it
<sintre> now is your mic working
<luis_> Yes
<sintre> :)
<sintre> ok now we gotta figure out how to get you on facebook chat
<sintre> and i can't help as i don't use facebook lol
<DarinMiller> Yes, I wish Canonical will allow the backports updates be moved the default repos.  So many issues with base 16.04.
<luis_> haha
<luis_> Since I'm new to Kubuntu I don't read the blogs
<sintre> luis_ irony this was convo before you czcame in
<luis_> wasn't aware that I had to add the backport n
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY81WjqmzUE
 * sintre has pie on face
<sintre> well some how one down to go
<sintre> one down one to go hehe
<luis_> I have another one
<luis_> haha
<luis_> sintre: http://pastebin.com/xuBzzv4U
<sintre> no clue where to start with that :)
<luis_> haha
<DarinMiller> luis_: try installing from the command line:  sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<luis_> Reading package lists... Done
<luis_> Building dependency tree
<luis_> Reading state information... Done
<luis_> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version (3.4+nmu1ubuntu2).
<luis_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<luis_> sintre:
<sintre> so all well?
<luis_> sintre: It's the info alert. It keeps popping up that it failed
<luis_> sintre: Thanks for your help.
<luis_> you too DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> luis_: safe to ignore.  Looks like the adale32.exe package has been removed from http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/
<DarinMiller> np luis_, I didn't help much. sintre did all the heavy lifting :)
<luis_> haha
<luis_> Just hanging in there with us was enough.
<luis_> You could be out there drinking
<luis_> Or with your family
<luis_> :-)
<DarinMiller> Wife is sick in bed, so this is a good distraction :)
<sintre> thx for compliments guys
<sintre> but really it was luis_ who helped enough so we could help him
<sintre> its kind hard when somebody says erm my pc don't boot make it
<luis_> haha
<luis_> Damn it
<luis_> You won't believe it
<luis_> My sound is out
<luis_> haha
<luis_> but the mic works
<luis_> haha
<luis_> I'm not joking
<sintre> of course there couldn't be a happy ending
<sintre> na i believe you
<sintre> what program were you using , chance its switching it on and off depending
<luis_> sintre: I'm just running Youtube
<luis_> no sound
<sintre> ok go back to audio tab like before but this time al the way to right with the tab that say config
<sintre> drop down box that says profile
<sintre> start going thru each
<sintre> until sound come back on  'hopefully'
<luis_> haha
<luis_> I was doing that now
<sintre> also if you closed audicity / or a mic chat program , look in ksystemguard
<sintre> and see if one of the programs crashed on closing
<sintre> if so kill em
<luis_> No
<luis_> That did it
<luis_> both mic and sound is back
<luis_> lol
<luis_> Yay
<sintre> ok thank god lol
<DarinMiller> sweet!
<sintre> yea better not give us a bad new years weekend luis_ :)
<luis_> haha
<luis_> I have tons to learn about the Kde DE
<luis_> kmail
<sintre> its cool but has quirks at times
<DarinMiller> If you have more than one soud devcie like an HDMI output, stereo output and line out.  you may need to disable the device you don't use so that the preferred options are the default.
<luis_> Why?
<sintre> i like it atm over and DE though
<luis_> To be honest. I live in the terminal.
<luis_> What I can't live without is notification
<luis_> Sounds silly, but with my phone, I don't miss a thing
<luis_> I wanted that for my desktop too
<DarinMiller> luis_:  do you have kdeconnect installed on your phone?
<luis_> Big bonus... I can run krunner and it knows my bookmards
<luis_> bookmarks
<luis_> I'm sold alone with that
<luis_> DarinMiller: I have an Iphone?
<luis_> Isn't it only for Android
<luis_> ?
<DarinMiller> Maybe.  I know the devs were discussing an IOS release, but I never heard if that was completed....
<DarinMiller> https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect: Connect clients on KDE, Android and Blackberry, and soon we will support iPhone as well.
<DarinMiller> soon
<luis_> It's okay! I'm not an Apple fan. My Nexus broke on me and I"m using an old friend Iphone 4
<luis_> lol
<sintre> i use a cheap 30 dollar android phone
<sintre> i held out as long as i can with a flip phone
<sintre> but dumb bank kept wanting text confirmation for purchases on cc
<DarinMiller> LOL.  I held out as long as I could for no cell phone...
<luis_> Is this Gary?
<sintre> pissed me off trying to use old dial pad
<luis_> sintre: You sound like my coworker Gary
<sintre> lol not sure if thats good , but no contact before tonight and this chat i promise
<sintre> :)
<luis_> haha
<luis_> sintre: should I break something so we can fix it?
<luis_> lol
<sintre> na , come monday lol
<sintre> i have long day tomorrow almost done with my obligated "apearances
<sintre> then holidays over thank god
<luis_> That's something Gary would say
<luis_> lol
<sintre> lol
<luis_> I just have to configure everything and then I'm done
<luis_> haha
<[Relic]> then time to get rid of the 12000 calories you put on
<sintre> yea hey only 3 pounds gained so far
<sintre> but heard tha takes like 20 miles to job off
<sintre> not lookin forward to it
<luis_> Hey, why doesn't the menu calendar dispaly my Google events?
<sintre> jog
<sintre> tell goggle to go to hell  > something gary would say
<luis_> haha
<luis_> That is so something he would say
<luis_> sintre == Gary
<luis_> lol
<sintre> lol
<DarinMiller> well guys, I am done for the night.  TTL. gn
<sintre> well i'm gonna head off on a good note , luis_  hope you hang around alot of good help to be found here
<sintre> i'm off to shower and get ready for tomorrow
<luis_> Thanks guess
<sintre> night luis darin and relic or whoever is around the chat
<[Relic]> Bye  :)
<sintre> night and happy and safe new years eve!
<luis_> sintre: night..
<Bvhgh> Hi
<Bvhgh> Is anybody
<Bvhgh> ?
<Bvhgh> Hat
<prabhakar> which text editor is a better option for an intermediate programmer? gedit kate vim or emacs?
<IrcsomeBot2> MySQL was removed by: MySQL
<viewer|19863> I installed kubuntu 16.10 on usb. Booted to usb. Now I'm just getting a black screen with the task bar. When I click on "install kubuntu 16.10" it'll pop up for a bit then the window will disappear, so I can't install 16.10. I've download the torrent on different computers and used on different usbs.
<viewer|19863> what's wrong or is it possible to upgrade to 16.10 from 14.04 via cli?
<koffeinfriedhof> viewer|19863: you couldnt upgrade from 14.04 to 16.10 directly. First upgrade to 16.04 (next LTS)
<koffeinfriedhof> But you'll prefer a clean installation and just copy the things you need. There was much changed from 14.04 to 16.04 (systemd, new plasma,...)
<viewer|19863> I couldn't get the 16.10 torrent to work so I tried the 14.04 one. That worked. Is it sudo do-release-upgrade to update to 16.04?
<koffeinfriedhof> Yes. But it is NOT recommended to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. But have a try or download the 16.04 ISO directly.
<viewer|19863> alright. Will try that iso first.
<viewer|19863> thanks happy new year.
<koffeinfriedhof> good luck :)
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks !
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> what was the name of that app discovery app
<jubo2> the GUI thingy to avoid 'apt search something'
<jubo2> I need some .pdf viewer that doesn't do a messy job at it
<jubo2> LibreOffice Draw not doing the job well
<jubo2> I'm remembering the name of the software I'm looking for ... ocular.. ?
<jubo2> I 'apt show ocular'
<jubo2> no, nope
<jubo2> not even with 'search ocular'
<efeciftci> okular
<efeciftci> and it comes preinstalled with kubuntu afaik
<lethu> not the 16.10 version
<lethu> it comes with libreoffice as default viewer for pdf files
<efeciftci> my bad :)
<lethu> :)
<kus> Hi, I have a question about networking. so I have a domain through go daddy and I added an a record for subdomain.domain.tld and pointed it to my digitalocean box I then did ping subdomain.domain.tld but I get 184.168.221.18 which is godaddy's ip address not my digital ocean box. Did I do something wrong? It has been over 24 hours since I added the a record so I assume it should have propagated. Also going to https://subdomain.domain.
<kus> tld gets me to my do box but for some reason http://subdomain.domain.tld doesn't redirect to https. thank you for your help
<jubo2> thanks for infos efeciftci and lethu
<lordblueblaze> hey
<murthy> Wish you all a happy and prosperous new year!
<hay207> Hi, i got a problem with a game from steam
<hay207> Warhammer, dawn of war 2, using ubuntu 14.04, amd 8500m hybrid
<luis_> hola
<luis_> What are you guess using for backing up your files?
<luis_> guys**
<IrcsomeBot2> <Valoriez> Not a guy, but i'll say anyway: rsync rules
<IrcsomeBot2> <Valoriez> Luis_ ^^^
<dorien> ?
<lethu> luis_, luckybackup
<lethu> hay207_, what is your problem, can you elaborate please?
<luis_> IrcsomeBot2: guys in general means everyone... lol
#kubuntu 2017-01-01
<[Relic]> I can get seperate X screens (one on each monitor) but I can't get each screen to operate independantly and each have essentially a full kubuntu session running at once.  Would changing sddm to lightdm make that possible or is it some other component that is stopping me?
<sentre> [Relic] just me again wish i could help , i think we're both gonna have to go direxctly to the kde developers thru forums or bug reports or something
<sentre> my problem isn't fixable either  :(
<[Relic]> what is yours?
<sentre> gonna wait till 5.8.5 lands on backports
<sentre> can't get unified outputs to display in correct resolution for each display
<[Relic]> I remember that
<sentre> so if main is 1900/x whatever and notebook is 1333 x what ever one or the othewr is useless
<sentre> so make using duel monitors freakin useless lol
<[Relic]> so cloning display on two different resolutions doesn't work well
<sentre> doesn't work at alol
<sentre> plus the extended display is freakin anoying
<sentre> to me atleast
<sentre> pick one monitor as main , then all window jump and and max on main , but all functions are avaailable tgthe real desktop on secondary?
<sentre> um who thought that one up :)
<sentre> not to mention no capability to project a screen thru wifi
<sentre> i just think duel support is like back of list atm
<sentre> not sure why sinse almost everything short of a pi pc comes with hsmi out now atleast
<sentre> if they worked on duel monitor config they way the do on windows config , kde would be light years ahead of alot of distros
<sentre> i mean sizing reshaping affects ect. now windows os :)
<sentre> not windows
<sentre> the os
<jack> Trying to update from 16.04 to 16.10 followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu when I go to upgrade it does nothing
<jack> I enteredsudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE
<jack> I entered sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE manually
<jack> and got the error FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/share/ubuntu-release-upgrader/fetch-progress.ui'
<jack> how can this be fixed?
<[Relic]> is that the one that needs the ->  This can be fixed by installing the package ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt via Discover/Muon or another package manager.  Or alternatively by installing in Konsole or other terminal application with 'sudo apt install ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt'.
<[Relic]> jack, if you don't have that package installed like it says on that page it can prevent the upgrade
<sintre> happy new year all
<[Relic]> or if you are on your third+ drink, hippie nude deer
<sintre> jack > update , then upgrade everything you can
<sintre> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sintre> sudo do-release-upgrade
<[Relic]> the error he shows means the upgrader wasn't installed
<sintre> how did that happen?
<sintre> ok probally a question we don't wanna try to find tonight lol
<jack> lol.
<jack> thanks guys
<jack> going to reset pc
<[Relic]> best guess it was LTS and people didn't put it in the LTS
<sintre> i use lts and its in lts
<sintre> well guess we'll never get to bototm of that one
<[Relic]> first time I did 16.04 to 16.10 it wasn't there
<sintre> well i was coming from backported upgraded 16.04 last time i did that upgrade
<sintre> so maybe its not be default
<[Relic]> kwin
<dorothy> Hi, for some reason the network symbol from the status bar of my Kubuntu 16.10 vanished that I am unable to connect to WiFi through GUI. How can I reset the status bar so that the network symbol in status bar reappears?
<sintre> go to settings
<sintre> ksry had to much to trouble shoot this of top of my head
<sintre> mean drink
<sintre> give me a minute to think lol
<dorothy> sintre: talking to me?
<sintre> yea hope you ignored me :)
<sintre> was gonna follow that up with a how to but distracted atm  :)
<sintre> plus i'm using 16.04 lts so problally not best to help with this one
<dorothy> sintre: I just need a gui to connect to WiFi. wpa_cli is not working well
<sintre> you lost connection editor somehow correct?
<dorothy> sintre: Yes which you see in system tray
<sintre> i'm in it now but can figure out its name to activate it , has a setting to add to try
<sintre> so finding it if i can
<sintre> ok i'm drunk now officall
<sintre> right click on desktop
<sintre> then go to widgets
<sintre> look fr widget that says connection
<sintre> thats the manager
<sintre> drag and drop where you want it
<sintre> of course last place i'd look for it :)
<dorothy> sintre: Have searched there. No widget called connection
<sintre> sorry it says networks
<sintre> again been long night :)
<dorothy> sintre: I have tried those keywords. Only "Network Monitor" shows up
<sintre> no do't use key words in krunner
<sintre> right click on disktop then click add widget
<dorothy> sintre: Yes, I am talking about widget part itself
<sintre> then go find the icon that says networks
<sintre> click on it then drag to deskktop
<sintre> then click on it again
<dorothy> sintre: Nada. Not there
<sintre> its there but in the lil box the widgets pop up it may not have an icon
<sintre> until you drag it and place it on desktop
<sintre> its probally by notes if that helps
<dorothy> I am 16.10
<dorothy> No such widget
<dorothy> I am on*
<sintre> well i am using 16.04 , but upgraded , i can't imagine it not having a widget
<sintre> if you haven't solved you problem i'll update a different pc
<[Relic]> called system tray in 16.10
<[Relic]> system tray settings
<sintre> tomorrow when i'm sober enough lol , thx relic
<[Relic]> usually shows the triangle the speaker and the scissors
<dorothy> [Relic]: I dragged system tray, it's without network management icon
<sintre> ok screw new solution
<sintre> take curour to right or left o screen
<sintre> then right click and say add panel select default panel
<[Relic]> right click and call up the system tray settings and make sure network is checked
<sintre> ssee if that gives you one
<dorothy> [Relic]: There is no Network option either in hidden menu nor in configuration
<dorothy> [Relic]: For System Tray widget
<dorothy> sintre: Yes, have done that as well. Nothing. It's again with network icon
<sintre> i jsut gave myself three panels around entire border all came with them hmm
<dorothy> Even tried direct ethernet connection, not working directly
<dorothy> Something is messed up on network level
<[Relic]> so when you right click on that and bring up the system tray settings general categories has 5 selections, then below that in extra items the 3rd item here is Networks
<dorothy> System Tray Settings > General > Categories - no network option here. Then Extra Items - no network option here as well
<dorothy> I have done all this
<[Relic]> that section scrolls, but it should be there
<sintre> i believe you dorothy > but this is a head scratcher
<dorothy> [Relic]: Yes, I checked it thoroughly
<sintre> that even making new default panel won't bring up network config in the panel
<[Relic]> weird thought but have you just tried a reboot and see if it shows up?
<dorothy> [Relic]: Yep. Nothing even after multiple reboots
<dorothy> Even connecting to WiFi through cli is failing
<dorothy> Kernel module for WiFi is loaded already
<dorothy> wpa_cli is failing
<dorothy> No GUI
<sintre> update and upgrade everything?
<dorothy> sintre: How will I update and upgrade? lol
<dorothy> There is no network connection
<sintre> if not network how are you talking to us
<dorothy> I am chatting through another system
<sintre> well honestly even sober i wouldn't know where to go from here
<dorothy> Yeah, even I am thinking what to do
<sintre> well go nuclear aka reinstall
<sintre> after you back up
<dorothy> Ah ni
<dorothy> Ah no
<sintre> decide  if its easier than trying to trouble shoot this
<sintre> well thats up for you to decide of course
<sintre> well tomorrow alot more people will probally be around
<sintre> hopefully they can come up with a solution for you
<dorothy> There must be a qdbus command to trigger network management window
<sintre> well why the widet itself decided to disapear from your entire os is well stranger
<dorothy> yes
<sintre> sudo start network-manager
<[Relic]> system settings -> network (settings or connectivity) do anything?
<dorothy> [Relic]: I could not see option to connect to WiFi through System Settings>Network anywhere
<sintre> is it possible you have a laptop with wifi fn+ key you may of hit and disabled wifi by acident?
<dorothy> sintre: uh what. command not found"
<dorothy> sintre: Nope, tried
<dorothy> Even ethernet is not working directly
<dorothy> USB tethering is not working
<dorothy> The entire network system seems to have been affected
<dorothy> ifconfig shows fine
<sintre> well sound like something went really wrong with your install at this point
<dorothy> It's not a fresh install
<dorothy> Using this version since launch
<sintre> well up to you to decide how many hours you want to mess with trying to fix this
<sintre> its not normall
<[Relic]> system setting -> start up shut down -> background services is network status checked and running in the startup services box?
<dorothy> [Relic]: Okay, this I didn't try. Hold on
<[Relic]> also plasmanetwork management module
<dorothy> [Relic]: Okay, System Settings>Workspace section > Startup and Shutdown > Background Services > Startup Services section - Network Proxy Configuration and Network Status are working
<dorothy> Running that is
<dorothy> [Relic]: Now about plasmanetwork management module, where is it?
<[Relic]> two down from the one above usually
<[Relic]> plasma networmanagement module
<dorothy> Under Startup Services itself?
<[Relic]> yep
<[Relic]> should be right under notification helper
<dorothy> Nothing by that name. Only Power Management and Print Manager starts with letter P
<[Relic]> in that bottom scroll box
<dorothy> Yes, there itself
<[Relic]> should be right above print manager
<dorothy> Only two things starting with letter P
<sintre> mine is right above print manager and right below notification helper
<dorothy> Yeah, missing here
<dorothy> Something really got messed up
<sintre> ok dorthory something went wrong somewhere
<sintre> really need to back up and thnk about fresh install
<sintre> the time we've been troubleshooting this you could of done a fresh install already
<[Relic]> libkf5networkmanagerqt6 installed?
<sintre> love to help but were going in circles
<dorothy> [Relic]: already installed but it;s asking to install resolvconf
<dorothy> I remember comming across resolvconf before [Relic]
<[Relic]> I am hardwired here so no idea  :)
<dorothy> Thanks for your time and help sintre and [Relic]
<sintre> np , wish i could of been more use
<sintre> but honestly just for peace of mind i'd reinstall at this point
<sintre> if it were me facing this problem
<sintre> to each there own though
<sintre> happy new year btw dorothy and [Relic] :)
<Noor_egy> hello i did made mistake i did sudo chmod 777 -R / which gived write permission to alot of my system files
<Noor_egy> now when i try to build some application it gives some errors when i asked they told me that its because the user dont have execution permission even when i used sudo
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone
<hay207> Hi, i get alsa errors when trying to run a steam game, Here 's console output:
<hay207> http://pastebin.com/pa8vLUe8
<Vincent45> Happy new years!
<user|86137> hello.
<stav> Hi ! Anyone there?
<nuxmuncher> Hlloooo?
<user|86137> Yes, hello.
<Nytram> I am, but I'm probably not going to be of much help. ;)
<user|86137> Is there someone who would able to help<
<Nytram> You need to ask the question first.
<user|86137> With Kubuntu 16.04 LTS
<user|86137> boots only to tty
<user|86137> not loading the KDE plasma gui
<nuxmuncher> getting an error message with ubuntu lo memory in root filesystem... happens after running bleachbit... can someone here assist?
<nuxmuncher> specifically: "the-volume-filesystem-root-has-only-0-bytes-disk-space-remaining"
<Nytram> user|86137 probably a gfx driver issue.
<user|86137> no, it worked fine
<Nytram> I have stopped using bleachbit for that exact same reason.
<user|86137> i upgraded to plasma 5.8 via ppa backports
<Nytram> There are certain items you can "turn off" to work around the issue but it isn't a fix.
<user|86137> did not work well, so i downgraded
<nuxmuncher> so I lets ubuntu run 'free like willy' ?
<user|86137> and it does not work since
<nuxmuncher> no maintenance whatsoever
<nuxmuncher> ?
<nuxmuncher> apt-get clean is enough from time to time?
<user|86137> what does apt/get clean do
<Nytram> I always use the propriatary nvidia drivers so I'm not sure how well plasma works with the free driver
<nuxmuncher> ... just switched my production box from winbloze to ubuntu (finally) so I'm unfamilar with many 'workings'.. trying to avoid any curveballs in this respect
<IrcsomeBot2> Maksim Muruev was added by: Maksim Muruev
<nuxmuncher> can anyone recommend 'best practice' for same?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Maksim Muruev> Hello, I've got
<IrcsomeBot2> <Maksim Muruev> problem with sound system
<IrcsomeBot2> <Maksim Muruev> Basically I have multimedia monitor with HDMI and internal sound card, also BT headphones. And I want flexible and easy way switch between those devices.
<Nytram> When I feel I need to run Bleachbit I let it run overnight and simply kill the process in the morning. I always stalls with one minute remaining.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Maksim Muruev> For now I have my monitor and internal sound card as ONE device?!  Why? In ubuntu HDMI shows as separated. Also sound volume control stop work for 'master'' when I do switch.
<nuxmuncher> ...so bleachbit perpetually broken?
<Nytram> Last I looked it was.
<nuxmuncher> is there any other way to gage overall box health?
<nuxmuncher> *automatic* way
<Nytram> I wouldn't want to automatically run something like bleachbit.
<nuxmuncher> ... so just 'shotgun maintenance'  is what you recommend?
<Nytram> Safest way I work is to use one drive or partition to do your work in and purge it periodically.
<nuxmuncher> fair play... what's best practice for periodic  backup?
<nuxmuncher> ? please splain "purge it"
<Nytram> I run a chron script using rsync
<nuxmuncher> gots 1x ssd drive,  2x hd drive and one external hd drive (archive & backup)
<nuxmuncher> gots virtualbox running a win10 instance on ssd drive (i like it snappy) with loads of ram..
<nuxmuncher> and I have servers runing on one of the hd drives... so I 'work' on two drives
<Nytram> Don't confuse the linux purge command with what I said. What I meant was to back up important stuff and simply format the partition and start again. If you need deeper deletion I can't help you. ;0
<nuxmuncher> ... so chron scripts with rsync for work drives... and deal with any other issues "as they break"... is this normally how ubuntu linux users run?
<nuxmuncher> nothing more proactive?
<nuxmuncher> ...preventative?
<Nytram> Don't judge ubuntu users here and now by the answers you get here and now. I for one am rather drunk, but feeling in a helpful mood. There are many answers to your question, but I for one am not able to help. I trust myself to know when a backup needs to happen and I trust myself not to do anything that requires data to be purged. Sorry.
<nuxmuncher> sorry.. i didn't mean to imply any judgement whatsoever
<nuxmuncher> sincere apologies if that's what it seemed like
<nuxmuncher> just trying to determine 'best practice' for maintentance and backup
<nuxmuncher> sincerely sorry if I caused anyone to feel judged or offended
<nuxmuncher> I guess I'll search elsewhere
<nuxmuncher> thanks anyway
<omarramo> hey guys
<omarramo> is there a way to disable mouse accel via ui? it only goes down to 0.1 x on my system
<Nytram> Can't you click in the box and manually enter a number? (Sorry, I'm on Mint atm)
<omarramo> yup but you cant press accept
<Nytram> Oh! Let me look
<omarramo> really weird, why would they not let you disable mouse accel
<Nytram> Nope.. seems to be a KDE thing. 0.1 is the minimum
<omarramo> Nytram: seems like the best you can get via ui is setting the threshhold to 0 which would still be polynomial acceleration
<Nytram> Not that I'd ever need to go there, but yeah, seems you're right.
#kubuntu 2017-12-25
<redphantom_> ‎ Im on 17.10 - my Internet doesn't connect automatically on startup ever since configuring openvpn to connect via the NetworkManager GUI. I always need to press "Connect" manually and things connect just fine. I have the automatically connect option selected, but still no dice. Any ideas?
<w0lf> hi there
<w0lf> I am facing a strange issue on my kububtu
<w0lf> when I am doing ssh to remote machine it refuse to connect
<w0lf> however when I do it from my windows install it works
<w0lf> I have checked everything on remote machine
<w0lf> but nothing wrong
<w0lf> As I have a duel boot laptop
<w0lf> so its strange it works on windows and not working on Kubuntu
<w0lf> what might be the reason
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> i don't ssh much
<valorie> my advice: ask in #ubuntu
<valorie> because this isn't about kubuntu as such, there are more people, and more of them are likely to be around on this christmas eve night
<valorie> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<valorie> him-cesjf: ^^^
<JackFrost> My guess as to w0lf, ssh1 or other deprecated "features" that Windows didn't disable.
<IrcsomeBot1> Jon Hyams was added by: Jon Hyams
<kaddi> hi, i just installed kde 17.10, somehow alt+f2 isn't working anymore.. is there anything I can do to get it back?
<kaddi> any other key combinations I can test to see what's missing?
<kaddi> krunner crashed apparently
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all
<zaki> hello
#kubuntu 2017-12-26
<hannah> Hi
<hannah> *Greetings
<viewer|22011> hi to everybody
<viewer|22011> I try to read some discussion but I didn't find the solution
<viewer|22011> I've a regular Netflix account and kubuntu installed in my HTPC. I used it with Chrome or Firefox, both browsers don't permit to play in Full he and Dolby digital
<viewer|22011> someone has same problem ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone! Hope you had a wonderful holiday weekend
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Quick question if anyone's up, how can I update the system installer on a Kubuntu 16.04.3 live usb?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> It seems the "update this installer" link is broken
<user|10413> Good Morning, although i modified bios, kunbutu doesn´t boot from usb. Thank you for an answer
<kustodian> is there anyone else who lose pulseaudio after updating to 17.10?
<frenda> My current Desktop: KDE Plasma | I am using 'Longman' dictionary within GoldenDict application, but examples are not shown! They were fine in Unity!!! https://u.teknik.io/1IqwV.png
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aversario> hm, I see no swap partition on my disc, why isn't there zero in KSysGuard -> http://picpaste.com/41ffd3ae0ccf0a3ffdf1b32ae2a85533.jpeg
<aversario> PartitionManager -> http://picpaste.com/b26acfd8f675a79dfbb2cb5175a532b7.jpeg
<TBotNik> All: What is the best channel for MySQL support?
<TBotNik> All: Having and install issue and need to look in apt-cache. Where is that?
<TBotNik> All: On Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<TBotNik> All: One suggestion is to install apt-cache-ng.  Not sure what that is and what it will get me over the normal apt-cache?
<valorie> TBotNik: apt-cache is just a tool for looking at what is available
<valorie> !info apt-cache-ng
<ubottu> Package apt-cache-ng does not exist in artful
<valorie> https://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~bloch/acng/
<JackFrost> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 3-5 (artful), package size 510 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<valorie> pfff, thanks JackFrost
<JackFrost> Sure thing, valorie!
<valorie> hello audio people, I got new bluetooth earbuds for Christmas
<valorie> got them paired with my phone np, got them paired with my laptop, but i can't seem to hear any sound
<valorie> I can hear the stream on the laptop (played on Falkon) but nothing goes to the buds although the settings in AudioVolume seem to be correct
<valorie> Pulseaudio Volume Control
<JackFrost> I'm not entirely sure in kubuntu, but otherwise padevchooser can be useful.
<JackFrost> !info padevchooser
<ubottu> Package padevchooser does not exist in artful
<JackFrost> Oh right, it was removed.  It's the other one that one has to use now.
<JackFrost> !info pasystray
<ubottu> pasystray (source: pasystray): PulseAudio controller for the system tray. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 43 kB, installed size 128 kB
<JackFrost> !info pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<ubottu> pulseaudio-module-bluetooth (source: pulseaudio): Bluetooth module for PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is extra. Version 1:10.0-2ubuntu3 (artful), package size 65 kB, installed size 309 kB
<valorie> ah, maybe I lack that
<valorie> installed, apt-cache policy tells me
<valorie> weird, everything including that systray gizmo shows it's working
<valorie> but I hear nothing
<valorie> even tried turning it off and on again!
<JackFrost> For that, one would select the audio output to the bluetooth one.
<kcroot> Hello
<kcroot> how i shouldt properly install Huawei E39 on latest LTS?
<kcroot> I find ndis drivers but for 12
<kcroot> and use custom kernel
<joswi> kde
<joswi> Uptime: 7 hours and 10 minutes
<joswi> Uptime: 7 hours and 11 minutes
<valorie> JackFrost: yea, it is selected and all tools show it's playing
<valorie> maybe I should check alsatools just to cover all the bases
<floown> Hello
<floown> When I lauch Kontact, I can not delete entry in Akregator part. If I launch Akregator without Kontact, I can. I have purge Kontact, and purge Akregator. Reinstall the two component, but the problem is the same. What can I do?
<valorie> floown: that's really odd
<valorie> I guess I would suggest #kontact in euro-working hours
<floown> Ok, nice idea
#kubuntu 2017-12-27
<emma> what app is used to make live usbs on kubuntu?
<valorie> emma: what *always* works is dd
<valorie> some have luck with unetbootin
<valorie> !dd
<valorie> huh
<valorie> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in artful
<JackFrost> Just remember it's got that nickname for a reason.
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> does too
<valorie> well, it's always installed imo
<JackFrost> valorie: Yes, it's always installed as it is part of coreutils.
<JackFrost> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.26-3ubuntu4 (artful), package size 1253 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<valorie> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (artful), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<emma> valorie: but will dd make sure the usb is fomrated and has no other junk on it?
<valorie> you can format before running it if you are worried about doing that
<valorie> dd simply copies what you give it where you tell it to
<emma> is there any simple ubuntu app for formating?
<emma> I just want to clear the usb and make sure its fat33
<emma> fat32
<valorie> I use kde partitionmanager but there are others
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<valorie> parted always works
<dax> usb-creator-kde
<dax> and yes, dd will overwrite everything on the disk with the contents of the iso, so it will be formatted and not have junk on it
<emma> valorie: how do you determine which /dev/sdX  your usb is?
<emma> how do you determine the X there?
<valorie> blkid will work for that, emma
<valorie> please ask the channel rather than pinging one person however
<valorie> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<emma> valorie: sure. but I think you are the channel : )
<emma> IF you would ever leave then 90 percet of the useful answers would go with it.
<valorie> I"m not the channel
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I learn from the channel
<emma> I mean it as a compliment.  Over the years you are the only person who I ever see very active here, and you have answerded a ton of my questions. Tahks ver much for that.
<emma> There are a couple other people who I think are very good too. hateball and blueskaj come to mind.  But you're definitely an MVP.
<valorie> thanks very much for that, emma
<valorie> I cheat a lot and rely on ubottu's factoids
<valorie> they are better than my memory
<IrcsomeBot1> Nicole was added by: Nicole
<stockynine> Fifty million died to get Jewish Usury back into Germany. | Should Cryptos threaten the evil Rothschild bankers we will all have to die for them.﻿ | Jews Taking Over Cryptocurrencies | https://youtu.be/mJ9gyIfJizQ
<stockynine> Fifty million died to get Jewish Usury back into Germany. | Should Cryptos threaten the evil Rothschild bankers we will all have to die for them.﻿ | Jews Taking Over Cryptocurrencies | https://youtu.be/mJ9gyIfJizQ
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<R13ose> I am trying to make sure the touchpad is less sensitivity but unsure which way to move everything.  Any ideas?
<R13ose> What is normal?
<simgoli> hi
<hp> aa
#kubuntu 2017-12-28
<Guest17041> hello
<enen_7> anybody?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<code_> hello? how i can start a hotspot using the network applet on Plasma desktop? i can see the hotspot in the connection editor but it doesn't appear on the network applet so i cannot start it
<code_> i am on ubuntu 17.10 and installed kubuntu-desktop from the ppa. I can start the hotspot normally from the network applet on a gnome session but cannot do the same from Plasma
<BluesKaj> code_, check for network-manager on plasma/terminal
<BluesKaj> also, make sure your plasma packages are up to date
<obert_> hello, someone have a recomendation for a laptop with SSD, kubuntu and vm please?
<obert_> I would to spend about 500 euro
<BluesKaj> obert_, we don't answer polls here, google is your friend
<esperos> index
<esperos> help info
<BoneTone> is there much difference between installing kde on an existing ubuntu system and installing kubuntu outright?
<valorie> BoneTone: I think so
<valorie> when I've tried "installing over" I end up with gnomish artifacts all over the place
<valorie> plus a bunch of apps I don't like
<BoneTone> yeah, you'd have to go and change default apps, etc.  but basically, it's just the DE & default apps that change, nothing missing from ability to run new hardware, etc.?
<valorie> it certainly can be done successfully, but we test our ISO as it is
<valorie> the core is the same
<BoneTone> right, i mean, that's probably the direction I'm going, install the variation directly
<valorie> you could probably do ubuntu-server + Plasma
<BoneTone> that's what I thought, I just wanted to confirm
<valorie> but still, I like our setup
<valorie> and as I said, that's what we test
<BoneTone> nah, no server, this is for an Intel NUC in the living room as a HTPC
<BoneTone> basically debating between kubuntu and lubuntu at this point
<BoneTone> i can't stand unity, especially for a htpc
<valorie> lubuntu is certainly a good alternative
<valorie> and if you don't want apps, you are essentially choosing between lxde and plasma
<valorie> this isn't religion; choose what you want to work with
<BoneTone> oh, yeah, no doubt, i use different environments on different machines, a couple different ones on the same machine sometimes even, just trying to figure out what my fiancee will like best in the living room
<BoneTone> trying to make the htpc easiest for her
<BoneTone> and mainly i wanted to confirm my understanding that kubuntu would still work with the hardware the same as ubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-12-29
<kaddi> hi, i just installed 17.10.. for some reason firefox thinks it's a great idea to open all text files in okular? I've already set kate as the app to open .txt files with, but that had no effect. How can I fix this
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kaddi> howdy :)
<kaddi> maybe you can help me? :D I recently installed 17.10 and am using firefox.. Now when I download a text file and click on it in the download list of firefox, it is opened in okular.. I'd much prefer it to open in Kate.. However I don't know where to configure that.. I did set the default action for .txt files to be "open in kate" in firefox, however the files are still downloaded and when I click them, they're openen in okular
<BluesKaj> kaddi, best to look in your /home/user/Downloads file rather than FF..browsers default setting is to place downloeded files there
<kaddi> yes, from the Downloads folder, the files are correctly opened with kate.. But I'd like to avoid having to open dolphin, navigate to Downloads and laucnh the file from there, if possible
<kaddi> i was kinda hoping there'd be a way to tell firefox to respect default apps from kde or something like that
<BluesKaj> kaddi, normally I just look in the browser downloads section and use the "open containing folder" option. It tshould use the correct app to open from there
<kaddi> meh, ok
<BluesKaj> TBH I haven't ued FF for a while
<kaddi> what do you use?
<kaddi> I might be open to alternatives if FF isn't compatible with kde :p
<BluesKaj> chrome
<kaddi> hmm, ok.. I'll check it out and that works well?
<BluesKaj> overall it does work well, yes
<kaddi> I'll try my look over in #firefox and if that doesn't fix it, I'll look into switching. it's seriously hindering my workflow unfortunately (only have a touchpad, right-clicks are a horror to be avoided ;))
<BluesKaj> kaddi, get a mouse , touchpads work for some users...I always hated it
<kaddi> i hate it too.. which is why I mostly try to minimise mouse action.. lots of command line instead
<kaddi> (also if I could get firefox to not append blank-parentesis-number-parenthesis to a filename if it already exists, that wold make command line less of a pain to use too :p)
<hannibalstal> hello there
<xorpad> how can i permentantly set the desktop resolution of kubuntu xenial running wayland(chroot on chromebook)
<xorpad> ?
<xorpad> I've been messing with xrandr but either i'm a total idiot or it's not working
<xorpad> also since wayland... maybe xrandr is only x11... I dunno
<xorpad> I'm a total noob to linux userspace stuff
<xorpad> I'm usually in lxde with minimal or default settings on stable release but I want to get this kde plasma xenial chroot working, using crouton for the chroot and hardware abstraction
<xorpad> When I created the chroot I was at 1366x768, and it took that resolution and no other, and only offers 1366x768, but previous installtion was done with chromebook in 1536x864 which is native resoliution, and the kde xenial system took that resoultion, I just don't want to delete my whole install just to get better resoultion
<DrGrov> Hello
<DrGrov> Is it safe to use to use a Kubuntu backports PPA in 16.04 to get the latest KDE for 16.04?
<kaddi> I've had bad experience with the backport (but the same issues also appeared when I tried to upgrade)
<DrGrov> It is this backport I am referring to, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<DrGrov> kaddi: I see. Are you running 16.04?
<kaddi> not anymore.. I did a clean install of 17.10 last week
<kaddi> the attempted upgrade messed it up so bad, nothing worked anymore *whistle*
<DrGrov> kaddi: Ok, and you were not affected with the kernel bug?
<kaddi> no, I have a samsung.. but I did check extensively beforehand and checked here, where some people said it /shouldn't/ affect me
<kaddi> afaik it's mostly affecting lenovos
<DrGrov> Ok, it affected my stationary computer though
<DrGrov> Couldn't get a bootloader installed properly
<DrGrov> But, running 16.04 for the time being until that is sorted out
<DrGrov> Kind of prefer having a LTS instead of bleeding edge
<kaddi> bootloader was a bit weird, but bootloader is installed on the drive, normally
<kaddi> not the bios
<DrGrov> Happy to hear it worked out
<kaddi> I ran boot-repair after installing 17.10 and it's been working fine for me now
<DrGrov> I couldn't get anywhere past the bootloader failure in the installation process
<kaddi> but yeah, I also installed linux on the samsung when they stilled had the uefi death bug
<DrGrov> But I am happy with 16.04, really as long as it works I am happy these days
<kaddi> so I like taking risks ;)
<kaddi> 16.04 served me well for the last two years
<kaddi> I've hardly had any complaints.. it just runs and runs and runs
<DrGrov> I can say that after 30 years with computers I am way past taking any big risks anymore. Getting lazy
<kaddi> new kde is pretty neat though.. I'm happy to have upgrade..
<DrGrov> That is why I was planning to use the backports to get it in 16.04
<kaddi> if you 16.10 is a clean isntall, I'd just try the backport.. worst case scenario you'll need to revert (as long as you have internet that boils down to removing the repository and upgrading iirc)
<DrGrov> Yeah, I do have stable internet so that is no worries
<kaddi> yeah i had some issues getting the wifi going when the gui wouldn't come up.. :p But I managed in the end :)
<DrGrov> That is great to hear :)
<kaddi> TBH though I thought they'd have fixed the bug by now.. When I looked it up a week ago it already said fix released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting BIOS - many LENOVO laptops models" [Critical,Confirmed]
<DrGrov> I installed 17.10 about 3 or 4 days ago
<DrGrov> But I will just wait and see what happens
<DrGrov> Can live perfectly fine with 16.04, does not really matter for me as long as it just works
<kaddi> yeah, the iso links are also still 'disabled'
<DrGrov> Ok, good to know.
<DrGrov> Well, I am off. Have a great evening
<kaddi> you too:)
#kubuntu 2017-12-30
<kulo>  Howdy, anyone aware of how to get a microsoft designer mouse working on kubuntu 16.04, ran updates, installed drivers/updates, restarted the daemon, checked to see that the service is running. Google had me restart the service.
<kulo> I'm on a Thinkpad x1 yoga
<kulo> It worked fine on Fedora 27 and Ubuntu 17.10 standard.
<rare> https://youtu.be/TpHkSg26wcI ||| The Holocaust Debunked ||| "Good video that exposes the Holohoax... has a lot of my videos that I've already uploaded."
<princessP> * Waits for a jew mutt to censor the truth and kick-ban her * https://holocaustdeprogrammingcourse.com/ - no one can refute this website.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> Mup Rsr was added by: Mup Rsr
<telstar60> why is 17.10 incapable of supporting a very common nvidia card like the 1050?
<telstar60> I find this oversight to be one nail in the coffin for kubuntu
<telstar60> and if you do manage to install it.....screen tear is the norm
<telstar60> my question is....who is killing kubuntu?
<telstar60> who is killing kubuntu?
<telstar60> and I've just heard that no.1 distro....Linux mint is killing off its KDE spin
<telstar60> why is 17.10 incapable of supporting a very common nvidia card like the 1050?
<telstar60> hi
<telstar60> hi
<telstar60> kubuntu in its 17.10: form is broken....lacking support for common nvidia cards
<telstar60> why would such a key part of any is...be broken and remain so for over 5 years now?
<telstar60> ?
<telstar60> hhhhhhhheeeeeeelllllllllllllllllooooooooooo!
<IrcsomeBot1> Weslerson was added by: Weslerson
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Good Day everyone!
<viewer|73183> my kubuntu installer keeps crashing
<viewer|73183> my kubuntu installer keep crashing
<fedealto> Good evening everybody
<fedealto> I've just installe kubuntu 17.10
<fedealto> I would like to integrate google drive folder with dolphin
<fedealto> tried with ocamlfuse ppa but it doesn't succed
<fedealto> have you got some suggestions please?
<Dragnslcr> fedealto- it looks like Kubuntu doesn't have kio-gdrive packages yet
<user|54162> hola necesito ayuda
<user|54162> no puedo activar el numlock en inicio de kubuntu 17.10
<bertrand> hello
<benjooo> where i can change my keyboardlayout in kubuntu 17.10
<IrcsomeBot1> Luics was removed by: Luics
<IrcsomeBot1> <Weslerson> Weslerson Oliveira: … Estou no 4 semestre de Análise de  sistemas e vou precisar aprender Linux...Instalei Kubuntu 17:04 é uma boa distribuição?
#kubuntu 2017-12-31
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> @Weslerson, Hi! This is a English support channel, for support in Portuguese, you can search for Ubuntu Brazil team channel
<aftrshock> hi. I last used Kubunto in 2008. I want to try it again. I'm planning on a Win 10 / 17.10 dual boot, with W10 already installed. is it necessary to set partitions in W10 before installation or will the Kubuntu installer offer the option (I seem to remember installing Ubuntu in 2012 and it handled it, in the installer). Thanks
<dax> the Kubuntu installer can handle it
<aftrshock> TY
<aftrshock> I've got it in a USB key, reboot into BIOS and set (E:) as first boot , correct?
<aftrshock> *Kubuntu sorry
<dax> depends on your firmware, but yes something like that
<aftrshock> ok
<aftrshock> Does Plama come pre packaged with 17.10 or will I need to install it?
<aftrshock> *Plasma
<dax> Kubuntu uses Plasma out of the box, that's kinda the point
<aftrshock> alright
<aftrshock> the guide on ubuntubuzz makes it sound I like I need to partition before I even start the isntallation if my goal is a dual boot
<aftrshock> Hi. I used rufus to make my boot USB, I set my BIOS to boot legacy USB first, it worked fine, unforunately it booted into the artful aarvark wallpaper (blank) and got stuck there. I read this is due to the tool I used to write the .iso to USB, is that correct?
<otomo> Hi could someone with Kubuntu 17.10 verify if this sha1sum its correct for tcpd:
<otomo> f4d0343ed2ad94ab33de1e4b59e6e045e28070d8  /usr/sbin/tcpd
<otomo> or where I could find myself the original sha1sum of tcpd to compare
<otomo> thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<verdooft> Hello.
<kaddi> i just started kile and it says "the standard tool list need to be reloaded because of the switch from kde3 to kde4. This will overwrite any changes in the tools you have made".. I'm running 17.10 and what I thought was KDE5, is Kile no longer being maintained?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, afaict kile is still using kde4 dependencies
<BluesKaj> but it's till listed in the repos
<BluesKaj> still
<kaddi> poor kile.. all good things come to an end
<acheronuk> AFAIK there is works at KDE towards a Qt5 port, but not a stable release of that yet
<kaddi> it's a great program, would be a pity to lose it really
<acheronuk> work in progress: https://cgit.kde.org/kile.git/log/
<acheronuk> so hopefully soon a new version
<kaddi> :)
<afrtshock> Last night I tried to install Kubuntu dual boot with Win 10, and I used Rufus to write the .iso to USB stick. I booted off the USB stick, it got to the Aardvark wallpaper (blank) and froze. I read this is become of the app (Rufus) that wrote the .iso. Does that sound right? I must use a different app? Windows won't let me burn a DVDR cause it says there's no disc in the drive.
<mparillo> I have never used Rufus, but I have heard it is most successful in dd mode.
<kulo> Hello anyone around?
<kulo> I've used Rufus, I prefer it to unetbootin
#kubuntu 2018-12-24
<coderphive> Anyone noticed a bug crop up that makes the mouse miss clicks?
<coderphive> I switched my compositor over to OpenGL v3.1 and it seems to have improved things, but I wanted to see if anyone else has seen it.
<coderphive> I'm also on Vega-M drivers, so it could be consistent with that too
<Alexfrench> there are a lot of news updates on ubuntu is kubuntu concerned too ?
<valorie> Alexfrench: that depends on the news
<valorie> anything specific you are referring to?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Guys I want to reinstall my Kubuntu. If it's necessary to make swap partition for Kubuntu to work properly?
#kubuntu 2018-12-25
<IrcsomeBot> Tradewithrobert was added by: Tradewithrobert
<IrcsomeBot> <Tradewithrobert> Fwd from About forex: Join chat.    https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEskHEjGGYyxobLn9w or dm on wathsap +16822578791  🚨🚨DEAR SUBSCRIBERS🚨🚨 … PROMO PROMO PROMO🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤 … 🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰 … The Weekend PROMOTION is Here and Better🔊🔊🔊🎙🎙🎙 … EARN 5TIMES YOUR INVESTED FUNDS IN JUST 8HOURS … PAYOUT = 💯 GUARANTEED AND ASSURED. … 🔰🔰🔰
<IrcsomeBot> 8HOURS … Invest $300 earn $1500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $400 earn $2000 IN  8HOURS … Invest $500 earn $2500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $600 earn $3000 IN  8HOURS … Invest $700 earn $3500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $800 earn $4000 IN  8HOURS … Invest $900 earn $4500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $1000 earn $5000 IN  8HOURS … 🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐 … This is a PROMO for You to  Enjoy Today. … Double Your Bitcoin Instantly.
<IrcsomeBot> You get Paid in within 8 HOURS.  … DONT JUST FOLLOW OUR CHANNEL, BE PART OF US, WIN AS WE WIN, INVEST WITH US TODAY AND LET ME HELP YOU GAIN PROFITS LIKE I DO FOR MY OTHERs , CONTACT🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝 @tradewithrobert .TODAY‼️ … Hurry up and Grab this Amazing Offer. … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEskHEjGGYyxobLn9w
<IrcsomeBot> <Tradewithrobert> Join chat.    https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEskHEjGGYyxobLn9w or dm on wathsap +16822578791  🚨🚨DEAR SUBSCRIBERS🚨🚨 … PROMO PROMO PROMO🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤🎤 … 🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰 … The Weekend PROMOTION is Here and Better🔊🔊🔊🎙🎙🎙 … EARN 5TIMES YOUR INVESTED FUNDS IN JUST 8HOURS … PAYOUT = 💯 GUARANTEED AND ASSURED. … 🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰🔰 â
<IrcsomeBot> $1500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $400 earn $2000 IN  8HOURS … Invest $500 earn $2500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $600 earn $3000 IN  8HOURS … Invest $700 earn $3500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $800 earn $4000 IN  8HOURS … Invest $900 earn $4500 IN  8HOURS … Invest $1000 earn $5000 IN  8HOURS … 🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐🌐 … This is a PROMO for You to  Enjoy Today. … Double Your Bitcoin Instantly.  … IMMIDIATELY You Deposi
<IrcsomeBot> HOURS.  … DONT JUST FOLLOW OUR CHANNEL, BE PART OF US, WIN AS WE WIN, INVEST WITH US TODAY AND LET ME HELP YOU GAIN PROFITS LIKE I DO FOR MY OTHERs , CONTACT🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝🔝 @tradewithrobert .TODAY‼️ … Hurry up and Grab this Amazing Offer. … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEskHEjGGYyxobLn9w
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> can I make Windows bootable pen drive from Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I mean from iso image
<diogenes_> Velizar Peshev, format pendrive as fat32, assign boot flag and extract the iso into pendrive
<diogenes_> should work
<coderphive> where is that bot linked to?
<Gregor3000> hi, i got a fresh brand new hard disk on an old PC as i plan to move to Kubuntu from Windows XP (it will be dual boot), but all USB live making programs give me an error on boot. i tried linuxliveUSB creator (LiLi), YUMI, Unetbootin.
<Gregor3000> Failed to load ldlinux.c32 or SYSLINUX: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found are the error codes
<Gregor3000> what happened with USB making apps? they all used to just work.
<Gregor3000> the oS is 18.04.1 64 bit Kubuntu, i checked the hashes and downloaded the image twice. it is a good image
<Gregor3000> would going with a DVD instead work?
<diogenes_> yep try dvd
<Gregor3000> thnx will burn it later and hopefully i get it to boot and install tomorrow.
#kubuntu 2018-12-26
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hi all! I have a dark mode in Plasma. The small icons like the back button etc, are almost invisible. How can I change these to white? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> ramin bibak was added by: ramin bibak
<jubo2> Hello and BIG thank you thank you for the awesome desktop OS
<jubo2> Now got an issue.. Using the Plasma Vault the GUI complains about wrong versions of CryFS and alternatively wrong version of EncFS. I checked with 'apt show cryfs' and 'apt show encfs' and the installed versions are _newer_ than the one that Plasma Vaults is expecting. What to do / Can I proceed?
<acheronuk> jubo2: what plasma version is this?
<acheronuk> I think this issue already has a fix ready for when the next bugfix release of plasma comes out
<jubo2> Uhh.. dunno. The one that ships with Kubuntu 18.04.1
<jubo2> acheronuk: Where do I check the plasma version?
<acheronuk> jubo2: you will have 5.12.7. this bug will be fixed in 5.12.8 and can be ignored until then, if it lets you continue anyway
<jubo2> acheronuk: "next"-button is disabled in the screen where I can select the encryption system to be used and where the errors are shown
<acheronuk> jubo2: do you have one of the 2 installed?
<acheronuk> as it works for me with 5.12.7 if I do
<jubo2> acheronuk: Both CryFS and EncFS are installed, but the installed versions are newer than what the Plasma Vault is expecting
<acheronuk> jubo2: the bug is that the wrong error message is shown. plus I must have the same versions as you, and can create a vault just fine
<acheronuk> jubo2: can you report a bug? as I can't make it do what you are saying
<jubo2> acheronuk: I cannot create a vault. The next-button is grayed out
<jubo2> acheronuk: how do I check which Plasma version I have?
<acheronuk> plasmashell -v
<acheronuk> and look at the package version for plasma-vault package
<acheronuk> both should say 5.12.7
<acheronuk> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic-updates/plasma-vault
<jubo2> acheronuk: I checked with 'apt show plasma-vault' and the version is 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1
<jubo2> And the version of plasmashell is 5.12.7
<acheronuk> same versions I have. so I can't reproduce the error you get
<acheronuk> if you can file a bug, can maybe investigate more another day
<jubo2> acheronuk: where do I file a bug report?
<jubo2> like which bugtracker?
<jubo2> the KDE one?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-vault
<jubo2> Ok. I'll do that a little later on tonite
<acheronuk> 'report a bug link' top right
<jubo2> Now I gotta log offa irc so I can rsync my homedir to a backup disk
<jubo2> pinned
<jubo2> laters folks
#kubuntu 2018-12-27
<jubo2> Ok. I filed a bug about the Plasma-vault refusing to create a vault because the CryFS and the EncFS are newer than what Plasma-vault is expecting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-vault/+bug/1809902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809902 in plasma-vault (Ubuntu) "Plasma-vault 5.12.7-0ubuntu0.1 will not create a vault because the CryFS and EncFS are newer than it expects" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> jubo2: thanks
<jubo2> np
<acheronuk> updating a vm to test on that
<jubo2> cool. thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> jubo2: what is you output for 'apt-cache policy encfs' and 'apt-cache policy cryfs'
<jubo2> just a sec
<acheronuk> just made a vault fine with cryfs
<acheronuk> and with encfs
<acheronuk> I'm wondering if you really have those installed?
<jubo2> yeah I got them
<jubo2> privmsg or pastebin for the output?
<jubo2> acheronuk: above line for you
<acheronuk> pastebin
<jubo2> hold on..
<jubo2> it says "Installed: (none)"
<acheronuk> well, you dont have it installed then
<jubo2> oh crap.. sorry for wasting urr time acheronuk
<jubo2> I'll install now and see what happens
<acheronuk> jubo2: you haven't wasted it, as it made me find the bug
<jubo2> This is embarracing
<acheronuk> and a fix
<jubo2> I don't know how I managed to not notice that they ain't installed
<acheronuk> NOT the bug you thought, but still a bug
<jubo2> acheronuk: so CryFS is preferred over EncFS?
<acheronuk> just about
<jubo2> I saw a notice about EncFS getting a bad security audit
<jubo2> but I read somewhere that no independent security audit has been done for CryFS
<acheronuk> I think basically a user who cares that much, should buy a hardware encrypted drive ;)
<acheronuk> for most people, it's ok
<acheronuk> jubo2: for the record, you have shown that this fix needs to be applied: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-vault.git/commit/?h=Plasma/5.12&id=5d3face3c1bbe5a8a40927048b6f1c3280b26399
<acheronuk> so it give a **correct** error message, saying that it can't find the encryption backend installed
<jubo2> acheronuk: Just to be on the safe side I ask you this: I can set the mount point to where the currently unencrypted directory is. Right? No loss of data?
<acheronuk> instead of the version error
<acheronuk> jubo2: I can't say. I've done basic testing of it, but not that
<acheronuk> back up the dir if not sure
<jubo2> it is huge
<jubo2> holds backups
<acheronuk> probably the best person to ask in the KDE developer then
<acheronuk> he is the author of this commit: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-vault.git/commit/?h=Plasma/5.12&id=45ad41edad0df1d118317cba9497c02fb1b3870d
<jubo2> it seems it silently failed trying to set a mount point over an existing directory
<jubo2> so put it in ~/Vaults/something and now moving the stuff there
<jubo2> gotta dash. if you need something acheronuk (re: the bug report or something) just drop me a line and I'll do it when I get back home. bye
<acheronuk> jubo2: kool. if we can amend the bug title and description, can use it to track applying the fix for the misleading error message
<acheronuk> which I can test and upload sometime soon
<jubo2> 'k will do
<Katnip> think this will work on kubuntu? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/11/connect-android-ubuntu-gsconnect
<jubo2> acheronuk: You there. Something slightly nightmareish happened. I was moving several tens of GB to the newly created vault with 'mv' command and the system run out of disk and the 'mv' ended with a bunch of "Transport endpoint is not connected" errors
<jubo2> now when I try to open the vault I get error "Failed to open: Failed to create directories, check your permissio..."
<jubo2> According to this https://github.com/cryfs/cryfs/issues/209 if an encrypted block is corrupted _and_ it happens to be that of a directory it will render all the content gone
<jubo2> and since I was moving a whole directory I think I've lost the data
<jubo2> maybe I should reboot and see if I can open the vault
<jubo2> I have a 500GB backup disk and that contains all the directories that were probably lost now
<jubo2> or at least I think I'm seeing all the "lost" directories in there. I gonna reboot and see if the Vault is permanently broken
<jubo2> Ok. A relief. The Vault opens
<jubo2> but running df hangs
<jubo2> something is definitely wrong now
<jubo2> df hangs and does not care about CTRL+c
<jubo2> now the df runs
<jubo2> it seems the vault is 204GB in side of which only 145GB is used
<jubo2> *size
<daddyjohn> there we go, Ill take some of that, and add a dash of coffee...
<IrcsomeBot> Roman_Goncharuk was added by: Roman_Goncharuk
<valorie> Katnip: if you are running Kubuntu, kdeconnect is what you want
<valorie> if instead you are using a gtk environment like Ubuntu, then use gsconnect
<valorie> as the article says, it's a javascript port of kdeconnect
<Katnip> ok
<Katnip> ty
#kubuntu 2018-12-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Roman_Goncharuk> uname -a … Linux MyHost 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux … *-usb:1 …        description: Communication device …        product: Dell DW5810e LTE WWAN …        vendor: Dell …        physical id: 3 …        bus info: usb@1:3 …        version: 17.29 …        serial: 356406061471875 …        capabilities: usb-2.00 …        configuration: driver=cdc_ac
<IrcsomeBot> speed=480Mbit/s … don't wake up after hibernation … what can I do?
<duncanm_> Hi. I am trying to setup kvm over Kubuntu 18.10. I did the bridged networking setup according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking . However the host says it is not connected to the Internet. Can anybody help?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tmroland>  hi, kubuntu driver manager doesnt show nvidia proprietary driver 415 in use when it analyzes system in kde settings , instead it shows a dot in front of X org nouveau each time
<tmroland> so that kinda renders it useless
<tmroland> even though i have 415 installed
<BluesKaj> tmroland, run this,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes, It will tell you if the nvidia driver is in use
<tmroland> tmroland@neon:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<tmroland>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<tmroland> so shows the nvidia settings app, driver 415
<tmroland> so why isnt kubuntu driver manager able to function properly and detect this version as installed and running
<BluesKaj> ok, so your pc is using the driver...driver manager can be buggy when it comes to newer higher end HW
<tmroland> i see
<tmroland> well in that case ill uninstall it
<tmroland> its useless
<BluesKaj> uninstall what?
<BluesKaj> driver manager is also resonsible for other HW  not just graphics
<tmroland> i dont see it helping with any other hw
<tmroland> and im on neon, it was a optional app
<BluesKaj> it's default on Kubuntu, there is a chat for neon users #kde-neon
<IrcsomeBot> <UncleMez> (Photo, 590x140) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/n7gI3hV8/file_11580.jpg
<lsd_> kubuntu 18.10 since im noob i dont know whats going under mask, escape is hardcoded in game and under kde, where i can edit or remove it ?
<bprompt> "escape is hardcoded in game and under kde, where i can edit or remove it ?" hmmm ?
<bprompt> mind you that I run 16.04 here
<lsd_> https://github.com/skullernet/q2pro  u need to hold 2+ seconds to call main game option, but it doesnt work, and it doesnt seem to be client bug itself
<lsd_> since short press <1s works normal
<valorie> escape is part of linux
<valorie> not just KDE
<lsd_> any route ? xkb? keyobard shortcuts doesnt use escape
<valorie> sorry, can't really support some third party game
<valorie> you can set and reset in xmodmap
<valorie> but again, that's not something we do or don't do in Kubuntu
<murthy> Is there a way to use Google hangouts with telepathy without using other google stuff
<valorie> murthy: not that I know of -- you need a google account at least
<murthy> valorie: I have a google account, but If i add it to the online account, the entire suit gets linked, example, the google drive files may get synced
<valorie> synced into *telepathy*?
<valorie> last I tried, kde-telepathy didn't work for me at all
<valorie> and it is no longer supported, so I removed it from my system
<valorie> I don't know about gnome support for telepathy itself
<valorie> it's possible that kopete or ..... there is another old one, I think both are ported
<valorie> but as to whether or not the do hangouts, I do not know
<valorie> !info kopete
<ubottu> kopete (source: kopete): instant messaging and chat application. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.08.3-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 6847 kB, installed size 21240 kB
#kubuntu 2018-12-29
<murthy> https://imagebin.ca/v/4Rbyfqqcg6Br
<murthy> valorie: ^
<valorie> ah, possibly so that dolphin can sync those files
<valorie> there is a kio-gdrive that does that
<valorie> works pretty well in my testing
<murthy> valorie: But I only want to use google hangouts, is there a way to use/give permission to that only
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> perhaps someone in #kde knows
<murthy> I think telepathy is a successor to kopete right?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> entirely separate
<valorie> I've not tried to use it and wasn't entirely successful setting up the online accounts thing
<murthy> Its just that my friend is very adamant in using google hangout instead of whatsapp or telegram or signal even better. I find it very hard to sign into google to everytime share a news article with him
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> I just use the thing next to gmail
<valorie> and am usually signed in already
<valorie> so I'm not much help
<valorie> I refuse to do whatsapp
<valorie> signal is indeed the best
<valorie> telegram - decent
<valorie> really, IRC is the best!
<valorie> lol
<murthy> I have a habit of cleaning my browser history and cookies before every time I  close the browser
<murthy> valorie: true
<valorie> oh I would hate that
<valorie> I only do that if I mistrust the site and wish I'd never clicked in
<murthy> ya, me too, but I am using google chrome and I need to avoid tracking
<valorie> ah, I use Falkon
<valorie> and DDG
<murthy> valorie: Does falkon support widewine?
<murthy> valorie: I need it to play netflix
<valorie> not sure what that is?
<valorie> ah
<murthy> valorie: some plugin to play drm stuff
<valorie> well, test it out!
<valorie> oh, plugin
<valorie> unsure
<valorie> I still have chrome installed for some genealogy site because there are plugins that are *only* for chrome
<valorie> I don't like how much of the web is being "chrome-ized"
<murthy> valorie: , ya, tried netflix with falkon, first it crashed on sign in and after retrying, The video is not playing, it says it needs widevinecdm plugin
<murthy> valorie: are each window of falkon sanboxed?
<valorie> and is the plugin available?
<valorie> hmmm, that I don't know
<murthy> valorie: in the store or something?
<valorie> there is #kde-falkon and #falkon but I don't know how many people are around
<murthy> valorie: both are official channel?
<valorie> well, I asked alis which is the search engine for freenode
<murthy> ya holiday time
<murthy> ok
<valorie> I did: /msg alis list *falkon*
<valorie> looks like #falkon is the bigger chan; unsure why both are there
<murthy> ya #kde-falkon is empty
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @jubo2, For me installing Opera browser causes removing of CryFS for no reason .. after Opera install my Vaults tab shows wrong CryFS installed
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> I haven't used opera for a long time
<valorie> it's not really free software
<valorie> I see no advantage to it
<murthy> I rarely use opera for its build-in free vpn to circumvent censorship
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> It's 2x faster than chrome or ff and it has integrated vpn and ad blocker
<murthy> Its closed source afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Ik but cool browser af
<murthy> I haven't installed it thought, I just run the binary from the decompress folder
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Velizar Peshev, co-exists ok on my systems
<murthy> IrcsomeBot: do you know how to get the widevinecdm plugin for falkon?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @murthy, Install beta version cause stable has no H.264 codec support
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> So stupid
<murthy> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Beta is fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> No bugs
<murthy> IrcsomeBot: does falkon support vp9 hardware acceleration?
<murthy> IrcsomeBot: Is there a falkon ppa?
<murthy> let me check if there is a flatpak or snap or appimage
<murthy> IrcsomeBot: I installed the nightly build of falkon flatpak package and youtube works but netflix not working with the widevinecdm plugin, seems that is needed to play drm content
<valorie> murthy: if you want to respond to the person in Telegram, you use: @Velizar Peshev
<valorie> which is their Telegram nick
<murthy> ok
<valorie> sort of a pain, but it does work
<murthy> ya
<IrcsomeBot> PaulSerafini was added by: PaulSerafini
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Just got quick question if anyone on here is there way setting default folder view to be Details View Mode? instead of me manual setting all the folders?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not exactly, but you can set "Use common properties for all folders" in dolphin settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> (Photo, 385x523) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HjEpfvPS/file_11591.jpg I think I have found the setting that should work
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> @acheronuk, thanks for the advice
<kalikatz> is there a nice borderless terminal option for 18.04?  konsole gets close, but i wan to see less fluff on the edges, lol  just want to watch my syslog in the background
<valorie> hmm, there are some widgets like that, or used to be
<valorie> you might look in store.kde.org and see if there is anything you like
<denza242> pretty sure i asked something similar to this before but
<denza242> I'm considering maybe migrating my laptop to a new, larger SSD, and it's a dual boot affair
<denza242> so I was wondering if it'd be possible to copy the ntfs partition, grow it a bit, then copy the ext4 partition and grow that too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tmroland> any idea how to fix the horrible graphics performance in chrome on linux? on windows everything is instant , smooth and fast. scrolling,tab switching,opening,moving,video playing etc. on linux its choppy. im using nvidia 415 and kde.
<tmroland> r5 2600x, gtx 1080, 16gb ram, ssd 960evo
<tmroland> kde itself is very fast, chrome is the problem
<BluesKaj> tmroland, have an example url, I use chrome
<eeos> Guys what the heck is the "Software" application in kubuntu?!
<BluesKaj> it's called Discover in kmenu>application>system
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you! Extremely annoying .... there are too many software management GUI.
<eeos> BluesKaj: I just had two bios update proposed, and now I cannot track them into history, even if they are official and downloaded and installed.
<BluesKaj> eeos, bios updates?
<eeos> BluesKaj: yes. They were apparetnly provided by Lenovo. My machine is one of the suppoerted machines.
<BluesKaj> the dpkg system doesn't update your BIOS
<BluesKaj> dpkg is the base packaging system in ubuntu and flavours, the guis and cmd line apps like discover and apt are based on dpkg
<eeos> BluesKaj: yes of course.Tthe point is that Lenovo packages also BIOS updates.
<eeos> BluesKaj: when you reboot tey work their magic etc. etc.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I used have a lenoveo laptop
<BluesKaj> lenovo even
<eeos> BluesKaj: what is the default software management centre in kubuntu?
<eeos> BluesKaj: is it not muon anymore?
<BluesKaj> no,but some refer to discover as muon discover, however I use the original muon as a reference
<BluesKaj> just install muon, Eickmeyer
<BluesKaj> oops he left
<eeos> BluesKaj: do you know how to add a ppa to discover using GUI? I am trying to tecah someone ....
<BluesKaj> eeos, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa-ppa/name
<BluesKaj> eeos, sually that command is listed with the proper ppa and name included on said launchpad ppa site
<BluesKaj> usually
<eeos> BluesKaj: yes, I know. I was wondeirng whetehr you know of a GUI tool, I am helping someone to learn how to use the system
<eeos> BluesKaj: but they do not like command line
<BluesKaj> use the konsole with those commands
<BluesKaj> it's time to learn how to use the command line if you want to use ppas , the commands aren't difficult to copy and paste into the console
<eeos> BluesKaj: I know. This is what I do, but not what I need. I need a GUI tool, not for me but for another person who is not skilled and needs to use a kubuntu system.
<eeos> BluesKaj: I am not familiar with GUI tools because I tend to use CLI.
<BluesKaj> it's easier to use the cmdline than adding a deb source to the sources list
<eeos> BluesKaj: I do not need to add a deb source, but a ppa.
<eeos> BluesKaj: deb source is very easy, and I alreayd taught her how to do that using software sources.
<BluesKaj> a ppa becomes a deb source once
<BluesKaj> it's added
<eeos> BluesKaj: of course, but we are talking about an unskilled user. I need a GUI tool to give her so that she does not need to know all of that,
<BluesKaj> eeos, my advice is not to pussyfoot , show the user how easy it is to use the cli
<BluesKaj> the konsole isn't a scary dark place
<eeos> BluesKaj: she is really not happy about it, and would like to use a GUI.
<BluesKaj> never gonna be much of a linux user if she can't handle a few copy and pastes into the cli
<BluesKaj> https://www.maketecheasier.com/what-is-ppa-in-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: thank you .... unfortunately, the users with whom I deal (and I agree with them) like the systems to be user centred rather than system centred.
<BluesKaj> user centered and system centered need not be separate issues, work flow goes much easier when they're integrated
<BluesKaj> ppas are by nature usually bleeding edge and ppa repositories assume some knowledge of the command line by the user
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: mmmm .... actually most stable pieces of software are nowadays available as ppa / appimage / flatpak / snap .... particularly the graphical / multimedia that the user in question uses
<eeos> BluesKaj: I do not think it is right to not offer the user a GUI option .... we keep messing things up and complexifying things that do not need to be so complex ....
<eeos> BluesKaj: of course the users stick with Mac and Windows
<eeos> BluesKaj: we = the OS community .... there is too much division and "I know better" mentality .... we need more collaborative spirit I think, and more availability to compromise!
<BluesKaj> well, you want a non default repository added to the sources list then you need to use the cli to add it since it's usually under development
<eeos> BluesKaj: not really, no .... see for example Krita where the stabel version is only available through ppa, flatpak, appimage.
<eeos> BluesKaj: the version available on LTS is so old that it is useless.
<BluesKaj> there are exceptions but are you going to ask non cli users to use snaps and flatpcks  :-)
<eeos> BluesKaj: my point!!!! We should either not pack stable releases as appimage / flatpack / snap or make available to the users simple ways of doing so ....
<eeos> BluesKaj: and for goodness sake, let's stop with so many different approaches .... flatpak, snap and appimage look all the same to me .... how is it possible that poeple do not converge and agree and compromise on a single solution?!?!?!?!
<eeos> BluesKaj: anyway, mine was a general consideration! I need to go  .... it is dinner time  .... thanks for the discussion, talk to you later.
<BluesKaj> I'm not a dev, you should be asking these questions and making these arguments in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> eeos,^
<eeos> BluesKaj: you are right .... I will!
<eeos> BluesKaj: have a good night!
<BluesKaj> you too
<acheronuk> o_O
<BluesKaj> heh
<abdou023> whoiam
<bprompt> abdou023:    just yourself :)
#kubuntu 2018-12-30
<kalikatz> whats the best way to either redirect or .none the org.kde.ActivityManager messages from syslog?
<kalikatz> nm, i think i figured it out.  made a file in rsyslogd with :syslogtag,contains,"org.kde.ActivityManager" /var/log/activ.log  and a & stop at the end.  so far i think its working. at least i didnt see anything except a new /var/log/act* file populated :)
<shmam> How come I can't get updated applications through apt? like I'm stuck using an old version of okular. Is this just how the release schedule works?
<Dragnslcr> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<shmam> 18.04
<shmam> Would I need to get kde 18.12 to get those updates?
<Dragnslcr> I would think 18.04 still has a pretty recent version of okular
<Dragnslcr> !info okular
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:17.12.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 4570 kB, installed size 13593 kB
<Dragnslcr> !info okular bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I accidentally deleted a menu item from applicaiton launcher when I did right click edit applicaitons. Is there a way to restart back to defaults.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1249x809) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JujuxvLU/file_11604.jpg Open Discover - go to settings - Ubuntu (default) and click the icon on right - software sources - enter passworld
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 680x507) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cMBdksla/file_11605.jpg Go to  Other Software - add (on bottom left) and paste in the ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Anarchotaoist, or open Muon - settings - software sources - and the same as above.
<ballpen> I just live booted kubuntu latest LTS and audio is not working properly
<ballpen> I mean it is not working at all
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hey Linuxophil
<Alexfrench> hello all
<Alexfrench> do you know if there is a way to know if a webcam works all the time
<Alexfrench> i mean a have a hp dv7 3005sf with integrated cam working on cheese, skype
<Alexfrench> but not on others applications
<diogenes_> Alexfrench, other apps should have settings to set the proper usb device as a cam
<Alexfrench> ah in this case it is a website
<Alexfrench> so i don't know but it doesn't find peripheral at all
<Alexfrench> before on windows it works like this but on linux is different
<chcknrub> The Sign of the Cross was their reminder of the extent of Jesus' love. He was willing to undergo the most humiliating death for our sake. Again, Pope Benedict put it well. The Sign of the Cross, he said, "tells how much God loves us; it tells us that there is a love in this world that is stronger than death, stronger than our weaknesses and sins. The power of love is stronger than the evil which threaten us."
<mparillo> chcknrub: As much as I might like that message, in this particular case, this channel (see the topic) is for Kubuntu support.
<diogenes_> chcknrub, don't be that sure about the the things you haven't seen or experienced yourself
<chcknrub> was just reading ebook and encountered it...
#kubuntu 2019-12-23
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, how do I upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10. I'm having a dumb moment.
<IrcsomeBot> <ArcaneCode> I think it's sudo apt-get upgrade, but I'd have to go look it up to be sure.
<FRIEND> hi
<FRIEND> which app for ubuntu to track my phone?
<valorie> dunno about tracking, but you probably want KDE-Connect
<valorie> which rocks
<FRIEND> it wears out the phone in 6 hours
<viewer|40> I am facing wifi connection issue with kbuntu 18.04.3. Basically I am trying to connect to Mobile phone hotspot ( wpa ). I can connect to that hotspot from windows laptop , other mobiles, tabs. But from two machines ( laptop and desktop ) which I have kubuntu, I am unable to connect. On kubuntu it shows available wifi networks. When trying to
<viewer|40> connect it asks for password repeatedly and never connects. I have tried reinstalling kubuntu, also ensured that all recommended updates mentioned in notification are installed. ( of course using wired broadband internet ). But I am unable to connect to wifi. Did anyone face similar issue?
<swift110> hmmmm
<Def4lt> Hello
<SheeNee> No wifi after computer put to sleep. Tried restarting the network-manager. No help.
<john_> I'm trying to run the game TripleA but having some difficulty here.
<john_> triplea.engine.version.bin:1.9
<john_> java.lang.NullPointerException
<john_> 	at org.pushingpixels.substance.internal.utils.SubstanceColorUtilities.getDefaultBackgroundColor(SubstanceColorUtilities.java:759)
<john_> 	at org.pushingpixels.substance.internal.utils.SubstanceColorUtilities.getBackgroundFillColor(SubstanceColorUtilities.java:661)
<john_> 	at org.pushingpixels.substance.internal.ui.SubstancePanelUI.__org__pushingpixels__substance__internal__ui__SubstancePanelUI__installDefaults(SubstancePanelUI.java:74)
<john_> 	at org.pushingpixels.substance.internal.ui.SubstancePanelUI.installDefaults(SubstancePanelUI.java)
<john_> 	at java.desktop/java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:90)
<john_> java.lang.NullPointerException
<john_> 	at games.strategy.engine.framework.GameRunner.lambda$showMainFrame$4(GameRunner.java:255)
<john_> 	at java.desktop/java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(InvocationEvent.java:313)
<john_> 	at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:770)
<john_> 	at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:721)
<john_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZRNJmdxSDW/
<IrcsomeBot> RegFor was added by: RegFor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|42366> Today I've upgraded Kubuntu from 19.04 to 19.10 on my laptop and faced following issue - tapping doesn't work anymore. One-finger touchpad tap doesn't work as left click and two-finger touchpad tap doesn't work as right click too.
<user|42366> I opened system settings and found that tapping section is totally disabled
<user|42366> I opened system settings and found that tapping section is totally disabled
<IrcsomeBot> Neo_knight was added by: Neo_knight
<OneBTS> I love kubuntu!! What a great OS!!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <tatt2ed> @OneBTS, same!
<IrcsomeBot> <tatt2ed> I am having an issue though. I did a complete refresh, format and all. When I boot up HiDPI is not showing on my 4k monitor until I login then logout/login again. It is kinda driving me batty. I am running 19.10, Nvidia 2060 super. Any ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Adnamo, what vdieo driver?
#kubuntu 2019-12-24
<theluke> Good evening
<xnat834-M> Hello
<xnat834-M> Does anyone know whether Xubuntu 19.10 or Kubuntu 19.10 x86_64 are lighter on RAM usage?
<xnat834-M> I'm trying to install to a low-power Atom tablet with 2 GB of RAM, so I don't have many resources
<OerHeks> lubuntu, xubuntu or mate, are more lightweight ..
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> pick your response (as quoted form #ubuntu): "Well, that doesn't help me much." / "That wasn't very useful."
<OerHeks> and the size of ram sounds like 32 bit atom/ or worse 32 bit uefi
<tomreyn> 'atom tablet' also sounds like not so much fun driver support. hope i'm wrong.
<tomreyn> ubuntu touch supports (supported?) the BQ Aquaris M10 (an ARM device, but still with 2 GB) https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/frieza
<tomreyn> and there's plasma mobile https://www.plasma-mobile.org/get/
<Evropi> Xubuntu and Kubuntu are very comparable ram wise
<Evropi> but I wouldn't look at ram for an indicator of performance, especially on linux
<Evropi> I think they're genuinely comparable if you disable a couple of services like akonadi, maybe baloo (I personally keep it on these days but it used to be poor in the past)
<Evropi> hope this helps xnat834-M
<IrcsomeBot> Vivian Alex was added by: Vivian Alex
<IrcsomeBot> Muhammad Fariduddin Aiman Bin Kamarudin was added by: Muhammad Fariduddin Aiman Bin Kamarudin
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @ericadams, Heyo! :D
<IrcsomeBot> EzioAudithore was added by: EzioAudithore
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ericadams, Schykle
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @Schykle, Is it a very early morning or a really late night for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @ericadams, yes 😅
<BluesKaj> 7:21 AM here
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> On my 12th cup of coffee, 05:22 here. Haven't slept yet BTW @ericadams  xD
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @Schykle, Cut from the same cloth. I did get a few hours last night.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @BluesKaj, Same. Just getting light.
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> well, Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @ericadams, Ooh, I hope to catch a couple soon. No guarantees, there's so much to do!
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> @BluesKaj, And a Merry Christmas to you as well! :D
<BluesKaj> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <PaulSerafini> Anyone experanced not being able to SSH into PC unless I login first. If I leave machine on login screen I am unable to SSH in? Not big issue as I hardly SSH into my home computer. I doing search online to see if I can find anything
<Linzeestomp> So, I have ONE game on my system, running through wine that doesn't have sound. And I can't figure out why -__-
<Linzeestomp> It was working perfectly--then it crashed. And I can't get the audio to work for it now. Audio still works in all other games and all over system. =\
<Linzeestomp> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game, ive reinstalled wine, ive changed the runners. IDK, cant figure it out
<diogenes_> Linzeestomp, maybe rename .wine.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @PaulSerafini, Do you get a specific error?
<Linzeestomp> No, theres no error. Everything performs as usual -- its almost like the speakers came unplugged just for this game
<Linzeestomp> like, if i could just find the issue, could be fixed easily enough
<Linzeestomp> It is a native windows program I am running on wine through lutris
<Linzeestomp> :diogenes_ What would renaming .wine do besides create a pathing error?
<diogenes_> Linzeestomp, resets everything to default.
<Linzeestomp> Ya, that didn't fix it o_0
<Linzeestomp> I thought for sure that would..
<Linzeestomp> Theres gotta be a setting somewhere fucked up.
<diogenes_> Linzeestomp, look in Documents/my games or saved games
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Linzeestomp you may need to redirect kmix to output sound to the desired sound device.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have both HDMI and line out, and kmix likes to default to hdmi even though I repeatably tell it to default to  line out.  Once set, kmix usually remembers from then on, but new apps will sometime default to HDMI.
<xnat834-M> pick your response (as quoted form #ubuntu): "Well, that doesn't help me much." / "That wasn't very useful."
<xnat834-M> tomreyn: Your answer "Ubuntu Server" was not that useful if my question contains flavors with a DE.
<xnat834-M> OerHeks: "and the size of ram sounds like 32 bit atom/ or worse 32 bit uefi" – In this case it's both 64 bit.
<xnat834-M> (But I also have one machine that has that horrible mix and I know about all the problems these systems have had in the past.)
<xnat834-M> The other user left, but I'll look into akonadi and baloo.
<tomreyn> xnat834-M: ubuntu server is a good start if your intention is to set up a system which can operate with limited resources. you can always add a light weight window manager on top
<IrcsomeBot> Vo Van Man was added by: Vo Van Man
<IrcsomeBot> <Vo Van Man> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XvRHd3RpQQ
#kubuntu 2019-12-25
<IrcsomeBot> <tatt2ed> @DarinMiller, The 435 driver,  did it with 430 as well.
<chris__> hi
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas!
<IrcsomeBot> Oslez was added by: Oslez
<IrcsomeBot> dajmwinter was added by: dajmwinter
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am recently using kubuntu with kde.. I used Ubuntu with GNOME or xfce before. Why I am seeing 560mb of Ram used on the task manager? That's a lot of improvement
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I remember that I used kubuntu and kde on another pc and it used about 900mb of ram.. Thar's strange
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am comparing this values while I have just the task manager open
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> There are no other programs  open
<valorie>  @Franzpow lots of work has been done on going easy on ram and battery
<valorie> as well was more efficient start up
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That's cool. But is that possible that all these improvements were made between 19.04 and 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw I am using Kde 5.16.5 not the latest
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was surprised because I thought xfce demanded less ram than kde
<valorie> that used to be true
<fer_Kubuntu> hi, I have just started an old laptop with kubuntu 17.10, how can I upgrade to the lastest realease?
<fer_Kubuntu> source.list is outdated
<fer_Kubuntu> I cant apt-get update
<fer_Kubuntu> apt-get upgrade
<fer_Kubuntu> both failed
<fer_Kubuntu> anybody alive?
<OerHeks>  sudo apt install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
#kubuntu 2019-12-26
<fer_Kubuntu> thanks oerheks, I get info from ubuntu page how to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04
<fer_Kubuntu> do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE
<fer_Kubuntu> if helps someone else
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I downloaded the icon set Kora onto one of my machines and love it! I want to put it on another - but cannot find it!! I cannot find it on the KDE store nor in the file menu! Anyone know where I can source it - either online or in the file menu? nb Similar but different to Korla.
<OerHeks> https://store.kde.org/p/1256209/show/page/3
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @OerHeks, Yes, but I am looking for Kora.
<OerHeks> you will find it in /usr/share/icons/ - icons available system-wide. or $HOME/.local/share/icons/ - icons only available to local user
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> no "L"
<OerHeks> oh oke
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, I have checked both directories and see other icon sets - but no Kora! ?? any other place it may be located?
<OerHeks> korla is the only one i find
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, I can only find it too. Kora has more rounded edges though. 😕
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Thanks anyway!
<IrcsomeBot> Rasti DrProxy.pro was added by: Rasti DrProxy.pro
<IrcsomeBot> <Rasti DrProxy.pro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw2jCyrdPn4
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aedigital> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi aedigital, Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have an issue with vlc. It works well until I close the window after I watched a video. It keep running in the background and I can't kill the process in Ksysguard
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I can see it in the bar on the top of the screen (when I click the arrow pointing
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Pointing down*
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How to solve this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> The problem is that It won't launch again.. So I am forced to use "videos"
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe it's an issue with plasma inegration?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Integration*
<BluesKaj> !kodi
<redmite> bruh
<IrcsomeBot> Santoso Adi was added by: Santoso Adi
<IrcsomeBot> <Santoso Adi> http://y2u.be/AXCqxuJFk7o
#kubuntu 2019-12-27
<IrcsomeBot> Mirry Dwi Rusmana was added by: Mirry Dwi Rusmana
<IrcsomeBot> <Mirry Dwi Rusmana> http://y2u.be/0MsvqKyodZU
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aedigital> hau!
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Using Latte Bar and for some reason I cannot move the icons around anyone have any ideas what I am missing. I have tried right clicking an configuring and anything I can think of.. I got this bar this way 1 yr and half ago now trying to add a new icon and move it but either I am stupid or I have forgoten how to even do something simple.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jstYa8Fn/file_21304.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7s0ju7J9/file_21305.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> i put the monitor icon that is there but cannot move the other one over for some reason.
<viewer|19> Hi, I just wanted to give some feedback, I did an install of kubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso in virtualbox but there is a clipping error in showing info when I did the installation. I can send a jpg of what the situation looks like if needed. I don't know if this error is only on my machine but I didn't get this type of thing when installing other
<viewer|19> distros
<viewer|19> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/2a1da2b4bad239159144616ab9d0fc65/clippingError.jpg
<viewer|19> anyway, hope this info gets to whoever is responsible for making the install disk
<Undefin4> Hi
<Undefin4> I have a problem
<Undefin4> I installed Ubuntu, then used taskel to installl KDE plasma
<Undefin4> now i have a screen blanking setted at 10mn
<Undefin4> and i cannot disable it by going thru the KDE setting :/
<Undefin4> I disabled everything, and this fracki
<Undefin4> ng  screen locker is still there
<Undefin4> where i need to look forward ? thanks
<bprompt> Undefin4:  what do you mean you can't disable it by using settings?  the screensaver timeout is there and you can change it or disable, nno?
<Undefin4> no i dont see it
<Undefin4> i suppose its a remain of the Gnome+Unity setting, is it possible?
<bprompt> is possible, yes
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> assuming you're using the SDDM, check the system settings under the session settings or "startup and shutdown" settings, I"m assuming there's a daemon/service running doing the screensaving
<bprompt> and you can disable that there, usually the service will have a checkbox  you can just uncheck
<bprompt> another way to poke around, will be using something like QPS, QT process manager, sorta like HTOP, but shows more info and does process filtering and you can check the command line of who is running under what process tree, and kill it or check for the service to stop it from systemctl
<bprompt> you can install qps with -> sudo apt-get install qps <-, is a tiny package, there's also ksysguard, which is KDE's process manager, and you can try running that
<Undefin4> bprompt: i found the guilty
<Undefin4> it was...
<Undefin4> xscreensaver
<bprompt> :)
<Undefin4> bprompt: are you a command prompt? can i type comman
<Undefin4> dcommand with you ? lol
<bprompt> hhehe, sure
<bprompt> ~$
<Undefin4> bprompt: rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<Undefin4> did it worked?
<bprompt> could have, but is not recommended :P
<Undefin4> haha i did it once
<Undefin4> it worked
<Undefin4> the whole filesystem wiped ^^
<Undefin4> it was inside a snapshoted vm ^^
<Undefin4> re
<bprompt> thus is a good idea to keep an image around :), which I do, something you can always make with Clonezilla
#kubuntu 2019-12-28
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jukeboh> uh-oh... I opened a plasma vault, moved in a couple of files and now I am unable to close it
<jukeboh> I've no Dolphin windows in there. The Plasma Vault is taking up 100% of CPU, even as it should have nothing to do at all
<jukeboh> Plasma Vaults have broken on me previously, so don't feel like restarting the machine and hoping that it did not break
<jukeboh> I rebooted anyways
<jukeboh> Now trying to open the Vault sorta succeeds, but CPU utilization goes to 100% and I cannot access the vault
<jukeboh> After 2nd reboot I can open the vault and see inside with shell. But Dolphin window hangs. I try to kill the Dolphin and see if it starts up ok and the Vault is ok
<jukeboh> Nope. Dolphin will just not die 'sudo kill -9 pid' does nothing
<jukeboh> In 'ps aux  | grep dolphin' I see the program that will not die with 'sudo kill -9' and there are also 3 pcs slave sockets.
<jukeboh> To get the Vault to work is not a urgent thing, nor very critical as the information is also stored elsewhere, but would be nice to get working. Got irccloud, will hang around if someone can help
<jukeboh> Rebooting, I can open the vault and see its contents in Bash, but when I try to access  ~/Vaults with Dolphin it freezes.
<jukeboh> Yeah. When Dolphin enters ~/Vaults it freezes and for reasons unknown to me cannot be killed. Maybe I need a better file browser. Any suggestions?
#kubuntu 2019-12-29
<Ortiga> hello
<user|37456> hi, i have installed kubuntu 18.10 a year ago, but when i tried to upgrade to 19.10, it won't, i wish i can find an answer here. Thank you
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EoanUpgrades/Kubuntu
<tomreyn> generally, this would e a two step upgrade, i think. first to 19.04, then to 19.10.
<tomreyn> user|37456: don't forget to check your browser before you leave.
<diogenes_> better to grab a 19.10 iso, much faster and bugless.
<pragomer> Hi. I am using KDE Connect on Kubuntu 18.04.3.  What does not work: deleting photos on my android phone. I CAN copy files to my linux pc, but not delete files on my phone (permission denied). Is this a known issue?
<diogenes_> pragomer, afaik you can't delete because it's mounted ro, try with sudo rm picname.
<FailBacon> Hey im just gonna ask my question so basically my System doesnt recognise my lan-cable anymore any ideas what the problem may be? it just happened after a system restart
<diogenes_> FailBacon, try: systemctl restart NetworkManager
<FailBacon> diogenes_ didn't work
<diogenes_> FailBacon, nmcli d
<diogenes_> do you see your ethernet device there?
<FailBacon> yes
<FailBacon> enp5s0          ethernet  unmanaged  --
<diogenes_> what is the name?
<FailBacon> enp5s0
<diogenes_> nmcli d enp5s0  connect
<FailBacon> Error: argument 'enp5s0' not understood. Try passing --help instead.
<diogenes_> nmcli device connect enp5s0
<FailBacon> Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: Connection 'enp5s0' is not available on device enp5s0 because device is strictly unmanaged
<diogenes_> FailBacon, desktop pc?
<FailBacon> its a laptop
<diogenes_> FailBacon, lspci -nnk | grep Et -A3
<diogenes_> !pastebit
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FailBacon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sV3N86cWTM/
<diogenes_> FailBacon, try: rmmod atl1c
<FailBacon> ok i did
<FailBacon> and now?
<diogenes_> then: modeprobe atl1c
<FailBacon> it says command not found
<diogenes_> modprobe atl1c
<diogenes_> with sudo
<FailBacon> i did
<diogenes_> lsmod | grep atl1c
<FailBacon> atl1c                  53248  0
<diogenes_> hmm the only thing that comes to mind is to boot a live usb stick.
<diogenes_> see if it works there.
<FailBacon> i dont actually have a usb stick here
<diogenes_> FailBacon, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<diogenes_> what you get?
<FailBacon> cat: /etc/network/interfaces: No such file or directory
<diogenes_> cat /etc/network/interfaces.d/setup
<FailBacon> cat: /etc/network/interfaces.d/setup: No such file or directory
<diogenes_> ifconfig -a
<FailBacon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QR8YWKTNMb/
<diogenes_> try: dpkg-reconfigure ifupdown
<FailBacon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kVX4dJDRby/
<FailBacon> diogenes_ i need to eat i will be back in 15 minutes
<diogenes_> FailBacon, ok, ubuntu deviates much from Debian.
<FailBacon> diogenes_ ok it was actually a lot faster than 15 minutes any other solutions you might have?
<diogenes_> FailBacon, sudo nmcli dev set enp5s0 managed yes
<FailBacon> ok i did it
<diogenes_> nmcli d
<diogenes_> is it still unmanaged?
<FailBacon> yes
<diogenes_> nmcli device connect enp5s0
<FailBacon> Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: Connection 'enp5s0' is not available on device enp5s0 because device is strictly unmanaged
<diogenes_> pastebin: ip link show
<FailBacon> diogenes_ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8tbnC8sM34/
<diogenes_> FailBacon, cat /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<diogenes_> just tell me if exists
<FailBacon> yes
<FailBacon> exists
<diogenes_> sudo mv /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf  /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf_orig
<FailBacon> i did
<diogenes_> sudo touch /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<FailBacon> ok i did it
<diogenes_> sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<phill> Hey guys, I'm after some help please. All of a sudden the track pad and keyboard of my laptop stopped working at boot. It works in bios and grub, and works for about 1 sec on the login screen, but not after that. Any suggestions please?
<diogenes_> phill, to rule out misconfigs try a new user.
<phill> diogenes_: this is just at the login screen. How do I get in to try a new user? Or to the cli?
<diogenes_> phill, at grub linux line add: 'single'
<diogenes_> it should boot in text mode.
<diogenes_> i mean when you see grub menu, hit e.
<phill> So I can only get to the grub cli by repeatedly esc. Can't get the actuall menu showing...
<diogenes_> phill, any live usb stick?
<phill> diogenes_: yeah
<diogenes_> phill, so boot into it.
<phill> diogenes_: scratch that it's giving me an invalid sector size error. I'll see if I have another somewhere......
<diogenes_> or an old DVD with some distro.
<phill> diogenes_: what would the process when I find a working one? Edit grub?
<diogenes_> phill, open your system's /home/username and rename .cache .config .kde and try to boot the system normally.
<phill> Thanks diogenes_ just commandeered my wife's laptop.to download and iso
<eme> hola gentes
<pablo_> hello
<Alabalistic> хи
<Alabalistic> ХИ
